# the Angelina Jolie thread



## Swanky

Continued from here.


----------



## bisousx

Thanks Swanky - I had just hit "send" on my post proclaiming my love for Angelina for the 10000th time when the thread closed lol


----------



## Swanky




----------



## BadRomance93

I realized the other day that Brad speaks with the same accent in all of his movies.


----------



## angelnyc89

^^^
I saw the old thread was locked and I couldn't find the new one! 
Pax got his own BB.
About the Beiber thing, I think he just came out of the blue when she was posing for pics.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Quick, somebody post a pic to start off the new thread right.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Brad & Angie, PDA.






http://www.realbollywood.com/news/2010/09/fisher-brangelina-dumping-reynolds-taylor.html





http://www.hell.ca/hot/brangelina-makeout-session-2008-sag-awards-016879.php





http://www.celebritybabies.info/index.php/category/brangelina/





http://gossip.rateometer.com/2008/10/page/182/


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...d-and-angelina-pack-on-even-more-pda-20101810





http://www.nydailynews.com/gossip/2...engage_in_heavy_pda_on_budapest_film_set.html





http://whoopsydaisies.wordpress.com/2009/01/16/okay-brangelina-we-need-to-talk/


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://www.thefablife.com/utag/Personality/brad-pitt/50260/


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://www.hollyscoop.com/angelina-jolie/brad-and-angelinas-major-pda-session_22414.aspx





http://famespy.wordpress.com/2009/0...nch-riviera-with-rare-public-makeout-session/





http://www.nationalenquirer.com/brangie_super_pda_super_bowl_maddox/celebrity/68119





http://www.usmagazine.com/celebritynews/news/pic-brad-and-angelina-make-out-on-set-2010232


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://www.marieclaire.com/sex-love/advice/tips/how-to-find-your-soul-mate


----------



## platinum_girly

^Awww they seem so much in love, bless them


----------



## angelnyc89

Awww  is in the air


----------



## angelnyc89

I was googling pics of AJ and I found her in jeans (which is rare for her) 





Source: http://talleresdomenicochiappe.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html





Source: http://denimiscool.wordpress.com/2007/04/16/angelina-wearing-j-brand-jeans/

Brad's hand 





Source: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=26&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:501&tx=88&ty=78

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## platinum_girly

He sure loves him some Ange tooshy doesn't he?


----------



## bisousx

Smoothoprter said:


> thefablife.com/files/2009/05/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie.jpg
> http://www.thefablife.com/utag/Personality/brad-pitt/50260/



I wonder what lipstick she's wearing in this one


----------



## Ladybug09

Those pics are wen she had more meat on her bones. The first pic she looks beautiful in the face.


*The PDA, Nothing new. She's like that with ALL her men. Remember Billy Bob?*



angelnyc89 said:


> I was googling pics of AJ and I found her in jeans (which is rare for her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://talleresdomenicochiappe.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://denimiscool.wordpress.com/2007/04/16/angelina-wearing-j-brand-jeans/
> 
> Brad's hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=26&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:501&tx=88&ty=78
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such a HOT couple..


----------



## candypants1100

ahhh i love all the snuggly pics of them at the beginning of this thread!


----------



## angelnyc89

Ladybug09 said:


> Those pics are wen she had more meat on her bones. *The first pic she looks beautiful in the face.
> *
> 
> *The PDA, Nothing new. She's like that with ALL her men. Remember Billy Bob?*



She looked really good in that pic.


----------



## Jahpson

she's a freak and he likes that! lol


----------



## Michele26

Jahpson said:


> she's a freak and he likes that! lol



Yep!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She claimed in an interview that she didn't own jeans recently.  She must have thrown those out.  Which is shame since she looks amazing in them.


----------



## kcf68

Yup she even makes jeans look good.   She really looks stylish..


----------



## Swanky

Yeah, that's an old pic, I agree she looks great in them! I wish she'd dress her age more, it would be more flattering.  Or not dress so gender non-specific; I think her baggy black pant and unfitted tops could be improved upon.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yeah, that's an old pic, I agree she looks great in them! I wish she'd dress her age more, it would be more flattering.  Or not dress so gender non-specific; I think her baggy black pant and unfitted tops could be improved upon.



Yup its an old pic, the website had said 2007 so I'm assuming around that time. She does look nice in them and rocks them well. I wish she would dress more her age, and bring color too. I know she's not stylish stylish but she probably does have a sense of style if she knows how to dress well on a every day basis.


----------



## bisousx

Angie has no time for everyday fashion.. she's busy giving back to the world


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

When she is at a public event, she knocks 'em dead with her outfit. When she is out grocery shopping with her kids, she is more casual and comfortable. She isn't the type who dresses to the nines when she leaves the house, and doesn't have to either, but when it's a premiere or appearance, she does dress up.


----------



## Swanky

LOL! I don't mean "dressing up"!


----------



## iluvmybags

Ok, so I read something earlier today that I had initially "pooh-pooh'ed " as ridiculous nonsense -- BUT! - then I started thinking about it . . . . 

Remember how many times the camera cut away to Angelina & Brad at the Golden Globes?  A whopping 14 TIMES!!  Most of the time, they were snuggling, she was fixing his tie, she was leaning back into him (applying lip gloss!) -- the article I read insinuated that Jennifer Aniston was invited to the Globes, but chose not to attend because Brad & Angelina would be there, since Angelina was nominated -- it went on to say that Jennifer watched from home & that Angelina knew this and that a lot of the PDA was for show, hoping the camera would catch it (which it did!) and would be seen on TV

Now, I should mention that I don't take part in the Jennifer vs Angelina debate -- I don't believe that Angelina "stole" Jennifer's husband and I don't believe that Jennifer sits at home feeling sorry for herself.  That being said, I've never been a fan of Angelina Jolie, but I do like Jennifer Aniston -- I do wonder if there's a small amount of truth in the fact that Angelina knew that they would be seen on TV and was playing that PDA up to the camera "for show"

What do you guys think?  Do you think there's any truth to that or do you think it was just coincidence?  (and I have NO IDEA whether Jennifer Aniston actually watched the show or not -- just repeating was written in the article)


----------



## MillerRocks

Probably. Wasn't Angie the one to tip off photographers to their casual talk on the beach at the very beginning of their are-they-are-they-not relationship? She's the PR queen i read.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

An Angie vs. Jen tabloid story.

That's new and innovative.


----------



## bisousx

iluvmybags said:


> Now, I should mention that I don't take part in the Jennifer vs Angelina debate -- I don't believe that Angelina "stole" Jennifer's husband and I don't believe that Jennifer sits at home feeling sorry for herself.  That being said, I've never been a fan of Angelina Jolie, but I do like Jennifer Aniston -- I do wonder if there's a small amount of truth in the fact that Angelina knew that they would be seen on TV and was playing that PDA up to the camera "for show"



Anything is a possibility, but why would one consider that AJ is showing PDA "just for show" and not consider that JA is at home crying into a shamwow? It's really one of those things that we will never know unless we're one of their friends.


----------



## iluvmybags

bisousx said:


> Anything is a possibility, *but why would one consider that AJ is showing PDA "just for show" and not consider that JA is at home crying into a shamwow? *It's really one of those things that we will never know unless we're one of their friends.


 
because the PDA was broadcast on live television for the entire world to see, Jennifer Aniston didn't have a camera in her house (so who knows whether she was watching or not)


----------



## bisousx

iluvmybags said:


> because the PDA was broadcast on live television for the entire world to see, Jennifer Aniston didn't have a camera in her house (so who knows whether she was watching or not)



A woman showing affection for her longterm bf/father of her children is a sign of calculated PR move? That's funny.


----------



## wordpast

^ really funny.

And we've seen Angelina and PDA before... billy bob anyone? So it's (PDA) obviously something she doesn't have a problem with.


----------



## BadRomance93

Word is that this was her gloss at the Golden Globes:

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chantecaille-brilliant-gloss/3089341

In the shade of "Love".


----------



## White Orchid

I just get an ad as I'm not in the US.

Can you tell me the brand please?


BadRomance93 said:


> Word is that this was her gloss at the Golden Globes:
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/chantecaille-brilliant-gloss/3089341
> 
> In the shade of "Love".


----------



## lanasyogamama

If I wear that gloss will I look like her?

I think some of the PDA is for show to be honest.  I don't know anyone in real life who acts like that in their late 30's, after being in a relationship for this long.

Still love her.


----------



## White Orchid

She looks so much better with some meat on her.


ange
lnyc89 said:


> I was googling pics of AJ and I found her in jeans (which is rare for her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://talleresdomenicochiappe.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://denimiscool.wordpress.com/2007/04/16/angelina-wearing-j-brand-jeans/
> 
> Brad's hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=26&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:501&tx=88&ty=78
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelnyc89

iluvmybags said:


> Ok, so I read something earlier today that I had initially "pooh-pooh'ed " as ridiculous nonsense -- BUT! - then I started thinking about it . . . .
> 
> Remember how many times the camera cut away to Angelina & Brad at the Golden Globes?  A whopping 14 TIMES!!  Most of the time, they were snuggling, she was fixing his tie, she was leaning back into him (applying lip gloss!) -- the article I read insinuated that Jennifer Aniston was invited to the Globes, but chose not to attend because Brad & Angelina would be there, since Angelina was nominated -- it went on to say that Jennifer watched from home & that Angelina knew this and that a lot of the PDA was for show, hoping the camera would catch it (which it did!) and would be seen on TV
> 
> Now, I should mention that I don't take part in the Jennifer vs Angelina debate -- I don't believe that Angelina "stole" Jennifer's husband and I don't believe that Jennifer sits at home feeling sorry for herself.  That being said, I've never been a fan of Angelina Jolie, but I do like Jennifer Aniston -- I do wonder if there's a small amount of truth in the fact that Angelina knew that they would be seen on TV and was playing that PDA up to the camera "for show"
> 
> What do you guys think?  Do you think there's any truth to that or do you think it was just coincidence?  (and I have NO IDEA whether Jennifer Aniston actually watched the show or not -- just repeating was written in the article)



TBH, I dont think so. Reason: She has always shown affection to her SO of the moment, remember Billy Bob? lol She usually always does it at award shows whether its broadcast or not.



White Orchid said:


> I just get an ad as I'm not in the US.
> 
> Can you tell me the brand please?



Chantecaille 'Brilliant' Gloss in Love


----------



## platinum_girly

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't know anyone in real life who acts like that in their late 30's, after being in a relationship for this long.


 
Beg to differ. Me and my hubby have been married for 6 years now and still can't keep our hands off each other. Infact at a family party last saturday my mother turned around and told us to (and i quote) "get a room!"


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's not in her "late 30s".


----------



## luciabugia

lanasyogamama said:


> If I wear that gloss will I look like her?
> 
> I think some of the PDA is for show to be honest. I don't know anyone in real life who acts like that in their late 30's, after being in a relationship for this long.
> 
> Still love her.


 
Hmm, not entirely true.. I'm 40, married for 11 years and still I love cuddling with my DH..  there's nothing wrong with being 30s or 40s and still feel the need to express love, affection and adoration towards your partner/husband/love one..

Angelina has always been the PDA kind of girl since Billy Bob days.. Plus, c'mon already.. I'm sure all of them (Brad, Ange and Jen) have moved on a hundred years ago!  There's no denying that Brad and Angelina is very much in love and I can bet Jennifer got the message


----------



## angelnyc89

luciabugia said:


> Hmm, not entirely true.. I'm 40, married for 11 years and still I love cuddling with my DH..  there's nothing wrong with being 30s or 40s and *still feel the need to express love, affection and adoration towards your partner/husband/love one..*
> 
> *Angelina has always been the PDA kind of girl* since Billy Bob days.. Plus, c'mon already.. I'm sure all of them (Brad, Ange and Jen) have moved on a hundred years ago!  There's no denying that Brad and Angelina is very much in love and I can bet Jennifer got the message



 If I am correct, that is how you keep the love alive in a relationship.

AJ is only 35 yo, so thats mid-30's.


----------



## iluvmybags

I still can't help but think that some of that was more for show and less genuine affection -- just my opinion!


----------



## Contessa

Ladies....honestly....all this stress? This is only Angelina & Brad we're talking about!

Personally, I'm not surprised that they were so affectionate. I mean, they only see one another a handful of times a year due to their busy schedules, yes? So I suppose those precious hours at the Globes is prime time LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

iluvmybags said:


> Ok, so I read something earlier today that I had initially "pooh-pooh'ed " as ridiculous nonsense -- BUT! - then I started thinking about it . . . .
> 
> Remember how many times the camera cut away to Angelina & Brad at the Golden Globes?  A whopping 14 TIMES!!  Most of the time, they were snuggling, she was fixing his tie, she was leaning back into him (applying lip gloss!) -- the article I read insinuated that Jennifer Aniston was invited to the Globes, but chose not to attend because Brad & Angelina would be there, since Angelina was nominated -- it went on to say that Jennifer watched from home & that Angelina knew this and that a lot of the PDA was for show, hoping the camera would catch it (which it did!) and would be seen on TV
> 
> Now, I should mention that I don't take part in the Jennifer vs Angelina debate -- I don't believe that Angelina "stole" Jennifer's husband and I don't believe that Jennifer sits at home feeling sorry for herself.  That being said, I've never been a fan of Angelina Jolie, but I do like Jennifer Aniston -- I do wonder if there's a small amount of truth in the fact that Angelina knew that they would be seen on TV and was playing that PDA up to the camera "for show"
> 
> What do you guys think?  Do you think there's any truth to that or do you think it was just coincidence?  (and I have NO IDEA whether Jennifer Aniston actually watched the show or not -- just repeating was written in the article)


I think this is a bunch of garbage. It just takes to much time and effort to do all of the above.


----------



## luciabugia

^ Oh, well said Ladybug! : )


----------



## MarvelGirl

Love Angelina and Brad! Love them and their PDA, just love them period. Gorgeous!


----------



## White Orchid

Thank you ever so much!  



angelnyc89 said:


> TBH, I dont think so. Reason: She has always shown affection to her SO of the moment, remember Billy Bob? lol She usually always does it at award shows whether its broadcast or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Chantecaille 'Brilliant' Gloss in Love


----------



## angelnyc89

MarvelGirl said:


> Love Angelina and Brad! Love them and their PDA, just love them period. Gorgeous!



 I love that!

No problem WO!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MarvelGirl said:


> Love Angelina and Brad! Love them and their PDA, just love them period. Gorgeous!




Ditto!


----------



## ilvoelv

Ladybug09 said:


> I think this is a bunch of garbage. It just takes to much time and effort to do all of the above.



I agree. I bet they don't even talk about Jen. Angie has always been affectionate with her spouses Brad isn't an exception. They looked very much in love and the camera would always go back on them


----------



## DiorDeVille

iluvmybags said:


> Ok, so I read something earlier today that I had initially &quot;pooh-pooh'ed &quot; as ridiculous nonsense -- BUT! - then I started thinking about it . . . .
> 
> Remember how many times the camera cut away to Angelina & Brad at the Golden Globes?  A whopping 14 TIMES!!  Most of the time, they were snuggling, she was fixing his tie, she was leaning back into him (applying lip gloss!) -- the article I read insinuated that Jennifer Aniston was invited to the Globes, but chose not to attend because Brad & Angelina would be there, since Angelina was nominated -- it went on to say that Jennifer watched from home & that Angelina knew this and that a lot of the PDA was for show, hoping the camera would catch it (which it did!) and would be seen on TV
> 
> Now, I should mention that I don't take part in the Jennifer vs Angelina debate -- I don't believe that Angelina &quot;stole&quot; Jennifer's husband and I don't believe that Jennifer sits at home feeling sorry for herself.  That being said, I've never been a fan of Angelina Jolie, but I do like Jennifer Aniston -- I do wonder if there's a small amount of truth in the fact that Angelina knew that they would be seen on TV and was playing that PDA up to the camera &quot;for show&quot;
> 
> What do you guys think?  Do you think there's any truth to that or do you think it was just coincidence?  (and I have NO IDEA whether Jennifer Aniston actually watched the show or not -- just repeating was written in the article)


  I know this is the sort of speculation that will get you flamed in most quarters, but   it wouldn't surprise me if there were a grain of truth to it, and it wouldn't surprise me if there weren't.  Does that make sense at all?  I doubt Ang and Jen will ever be besties - who really cares to be overly kind to the woman that your ex cheated on you with, you know?    That said, I think the "Jen v. Angie" drama has been greatly exaggerated by the media because it sells.  I think both of them are very saavy, very busy, very preoccupied women with careers and relationships and lives to live ... and they're both doing so fabulously and looking amazing in the process.  They didn't get to where they are by wasting massive amounts of time and energy on things that aren't productive, and there was never anything that would be less productive than this ridiculous "feud" that the media seems to want to exist.    I'd imagine Jen is busy with her new boyfriends and booming career and would rather not having to deal with Angie ... and I don't blame her.  I'd imagine Angie is so busy with her kids, her career, her husband and her health that she doesn't have time to even think about Jen and I don't blame her.  Jen's shown up where they were before and handled the awkwardness like an absolute pro, and I'm sure she would have done so again had she felt it was in her career's best interest.  These are not fragile little emotional flowers, y'all - they're both where they are because they have spines of steel and a strong sense of professionalism.  If being a successful actress and two of the most beautiful, wealthy women in the world in your late 30s-40s were easy, we'd all be doing it.  We're not and they are because they're both pretty tough cookies who have bigger fish to fry than this petty stuff.


----------



## Jahpson

bisousx said:


> Anything is a possibility, but why would one consider that AJ is showing PDA "just for show" and not consider that JA is at home crying into a* shamwow*? It's really one of those things that we will never know unless we're one of their friends.



a shamwow though?


----------



## angelnyc89

bisousx said:


> Anything is a possibility, but why would one consider that AJ is showing PDA "just for show" and not consider that *JA is at home crying into a shamwow*? It's really one of those things that we will never know unless we're one of their friends.





Jahpson said:


> a *shamwow *though?



:lolots::lolots: I didn't even see that!


----------



## Contessa

lanasyogamama said:


> If I wear that gloss will I look like her?



YES!!! 

I can't believe you even asked such a question!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Then I am BUYING!!


----------



## scarlet555

contessa said:


> yes!!!
> 
> I can't believe you even asked such a question!


 

lol


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## legaldiva

I need more pics!


----------



## bisousx

Jahpson said:


> a shamwow though?



hey, this is a 5 year + "feud" we're talking about here, she needs one


----------



## angelnyc89

bisousx said:


> hey, this is a 5 year + "feud" we're talking about here, she needs one



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## angelnyc89

Since we are fascinated with Ms. Angelina Jolie driving:

































Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source: http://www.mrpaparazzi.com/post/13938/Angelina-Jolie-beams-as-she-takes-her-brood-for-a-spin.aspx

Who is in the first seat next to her?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks so happy there!


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm dying over Shamwow.


----------



## angelnyc89

Who is in the front seat next to her? And is it just me or are they putting something up their nose?! lol


----------



## Ladybug09

It looks like Knox, but you never know since she dresses them so ambiguously.


----------



## Swanky

No, none of her kids are old enough to ride in the front seat.  We can see one of the kids head's in the row behind her, looks like it's next to her but it's not.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No, none of her kids are old enough to ride in the front seat.  We can see one of the kids head's in the row behind her, looks like it's next to her but it's not.


Just because they aren't old enough doesn't mean that people don't still do it. (which I know is unsafe and illegal).

I looked again...Can't tell who the person is, but it's a woman, that's all I can tell.


----------



## Swanky

okaaaay 
I didn't say no one does it. . .  not sure what that has to do with anything!?
I said no her kids aren't in the front seat, they aren't old enough.


----------



## angelnyc89

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/01/31/brad-pitt-leather-liftoff-lax/?ref=topposts



> Brad Pitt: Leather Liftoff at LAX
> Brad Pitt keeps warm in a black leather jacket while making his way through LAX on Monday (January 31) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 47-year-old actor was accompanied by a bodyguard as he caught a flight out of town.
> 
> Brad and Angelina Jolie recently shared a fun date night at The Spare Room inside The Roosevelt Hotel.
> 
> The couple left their six kids at home and hit the new bar and restaurant, which features two bowling lanes, backgammon tables, board games, and classic cocktails, Hollywood Life reports.
> 
> The night Brad and Angie were there, Elijah Wood also dropped by and DJed!



































BP looks so good!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He does look good! Just get rid of the grey scruff, Bradley!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous man..


----------



## platinum_girly

He appears so short.


----------



## la miss

I wonder which one of those lucky TSA agents got to grope him. Yay for homeland security!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Lol.


----------



## hugable

la miss said:


> I wonder which one of those lucky TSA agents got to grope him. Yay for homeland security!


----------



## angelnyc89

la miss said:


> I wonder which one of those lucky TSA agents got to grope him. Yay for homeland security!


----------



## Sweetpea83

la miss said:


> I wonder which one of those lucky TSA agents got to grope him. Yay for homeland security!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping*..any new pics??


----------



## angelnyc89

nope, but she did say she isn't adopting anytime soon


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad Pitt likes a boatneck.

Lubov Azria, chief creative officer of BCBGMaxAzriaGroup, shared this tidbit when asked to share one of her best moments in her long career in fashion.

"We were going to dress Angelina Jolie and we had a choice of three gowns with us. When we got there, she said she wanted Brad to pick," she said. With other celebrities, "there's usually a staff of 10 people who all have an opinion. He was very decisive. He's an architect and likes geometric things. He chose the dress that everyone thought was backwards, and it was. He likes boatnecks -- that's all she wears."

http://www.stylelist.com/2011/02/09/career-advice-fashion-executives-brad-pitt/


----------



## angelnyc89

No new pics but the beauty evolution of Angelina Jolie:













WTH the makeup!:





She reminds me of Marilyn Monroe:

















Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelnyc89

I have a friend who looks exactly like her in this pic:









Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## angelnyc89

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Source for all pics: http://glo.msn.com/beauty/beauty-evolution-angelina-jolie-4851.gallery?photoId=11654


----------



## missgiannina

they both look better now than when they were younger...BP ages really well


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree, she looks much better now.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yep, especially with a little cosmetic tweaking thrown in the mix.


----------



## Swanky

^
Although, I think BP looked better younger.
Lots of actresses look better when they get older . . .  smarter w/ better skincare, choices and *ahem* work.


----------



## angelnyc89

Meryl Streep comes to mind, she is just such a terrific actress and she looks really good for her age!


----------



## Swanky

the list is long:
Angelina
Halle
Jennifer Aniston
Julia Roberts
Patricia Heaton
Courtney Cox, etc. . .


----------



## Michele26

Looking at those pictures of AJ you can really see the difference in her nose. The PS she used was excellent.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^Yep.


----------



## Swanky

I still think she plumped her upper lip a bit to match the bottom.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't understand what she did.. it's not just the corpse-like lipstick and darker eyebrows that changed - everything about her is so gorgeously glowy now.  Is that just make-up? 

Under her eyes is a lot cleaner but that could be the fact that she's not smudging her eyeliner there... ?


----------



## Swanky

yes, the severe eyebrows change EVERYTHING IMO, also the severe pulled back hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ha. I love watching her old interviews and appearances when she was whacked out of her mind. Chick has come a long way.


----------



## Paris Danes

she used to almost hump Billy Bob on the red carpet...so much more classy now


----------



## Ladybug09

I think her lips are basically the same from when she was younger.

Overall I think like Michelle said, the PS who did her tweaking did a great job.

Paris, cute Yorkie. Makes me miss my boo-boo.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ha. I love watching her old interviews and appearances when she was whacked out of her mind. Chick has come a long way.


 


Paris Danes said:


> she used to almost hump Billy Bob on the red carpet...so much more classy now


 

sure was/did lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

angel-thx for sharing those pics...she's one gorgeous woman!


----------



## angelnyc89

^No prob!



> Jolie spy movie was years riskiest
> 
> 
> Firemans Fund Insurance Co. says the action-packed movie Salt, starring Angelina Jolie, was the riskiest film of 2010.
> 
> Ms. Jolie, starring as CIA agent Evelyn Salt, whos on the run after being accused of being a Russian spy, performed her own stunts in the Sony Pictures Entertainment action flick.
> 
> When the artist is going to be involved in their own stunts, its considered risky for us as the insurance carrier, Wendy Diaz, Firemans Fund director of entertainment underwriting, reportedly said. But its also somewhat risky for the production company.
> 
> Delay costs for an injured cast member can soar into the millions of dollars, the Novato, Calif.-based insurer said in a statement. For a big budget film, it can cost the production company $250,000 a day that the injured cast member is unable to work.
> 
> Part of my role as a risk services consultant is to work with movie studios to analyze scenes that include stunt work, explosions, chase scenes, weapons and more, to ensure the safety of the cast and crew, said Paul Holehouse, entertainment risk consultant at Firemans Fund, a unit of Munich-based Allianz S.E. thats been underwriting risks for Hollywood films for 85 years.
> 
> Ms. Jolie reportedly suffered a small cut between her eyes during the filming and was treated and released from a local hospital.
> 
> I returned the next day with this big bandage on my head, they had to paint (the bandage) out, Ms. Jolie told reporters. But after only a few minutes, they were like, Youre really not fighting very well, so they sent me home.



http://www.businessinsurance.com/article/20110220/ISSUE0504/110219917

Thats crazy! $250,000 a day?! Woah


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Dang.


----------



## Michele26

Watched _The Tourist_ the other night and was very disappointed.


----------



## angelnyc89

No new pics but a rumor I wish was true.



> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie getting MARRIED and moving to MANHATTAN?
> 
> Big news for fans of the worlds most attractive couple!
> According to OK! Magazine  yeah, yeah I know  the comely duo are seriously considering a move to the Big Apple and wedding bells might be clanging! Nice, first we get Carmelo Anthony and now we get these guys!
> A friend of the couple told  OK!: Angelina has always love city living, and Brad wants to make her happy. So they looking to purchase a townhouse instead of an apartment. Right now, they want something with about 10 bedrooms. Thats two extra bedrooms compared to their last NYC apartment. Theyre trying to find something that can accommodate everyone and toying with the idea of buying two townhouses and turning them into one big house  that way, they have more than enough room to extend their family.
> The gossipy insider went on to say: New York is filled with good memories for them, really romantic ones. They loves their times at the Waldorf, and Angelina loves the antique shops and bookstores. They also love taking the kids to museums and Central Park.
> I hope this is true, itll add a little class to the joint. As a New Yorker, I could show em around, you know, take em to Katzs Delicatessen for a pastrami sandwichmaybe to Academy Records to pick up some vinylstuff that theyd be totally into!
> *Seriously, this story sounds false, but us Manhattanites can still dream cant we? *Personally, I think these two would have gotten divorced months ago, if not for the ensuing media H-Bomb that would blow up in their faces. These two just dont seem all that happy to me.



My favorite line lol

Source: http://www.zeitgeistyreport.com/bre...rried-and-moving-to-manhattan/comment-page-1/


----------



## missgiannina

lol i wish ...i would love to get a glimpse of her


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## Swanky

she loves city living!? LOL!  Not based on where they've lived . . .


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is 10 bedrooms enough for them. lol.


----------



## candypants1100

sigh. she is so beautiful.


----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt: Leather LAX Landing
> 
> Brad Pitt keeps it cool in a pair of aviator sunglasses and a leather jacket while arriving at LAX International Airport on Saturday (February 26) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 47-year-old actor, who left Southern California earlier this week, is back in L.A. after a quick trip out of town.
> 
> Brads partner, Angelina Jolie, is reportedly designing a special diamond pendant for him with jeweler Robert Procop!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/26/brad-pitt-leather-lax-landing/

He looks really good for his age! I wonder how the pendant will look or be.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..I like him more now than when he was younger..he is aging pretty damn good!


----------



## Ladybug09

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/02/26/brad-pitt-leather-lax-landing/
> 
> He looks really good for his age! I wonder how the pendant will look or be.


 PS--he has had some work done...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It must have been recent because when he was on the cover of W untouched he looked old.


----------



## Michele26

I didn't see AJ & BP at the Oscars. Did anyone see them?


----------



## angelnyc89

^I don't think they were there. Neither were nominated, so they didn't go I guess.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Brad? Almost 50???? OMG where does the time go......


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I know, right?!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie urges more focus on reintegration for former Afghan refugees
*

News Stories, 2 March 2011
© UNHCR/J.Tanner


KABUL, Afghanistan, March 2 (UNHCR)  UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador Angelina Jolie on Wednesday called for greater focus to be put on the reintegration of former Afghan refugees as she wrapped up her second visit to the western Asian nation.

During her two-day trip, the acclaimed actress met internally displaced people and refugee returnees still struggling to survive and reintegrate almost 10 years after returning to Afghanistan from years of exile.

More than 5.5 million refugees have returned since 2002, mainly from Pakistan and Iran, and now make up 20 per cent of the population. UNHCR is concerned that too many of these former refugees continue to live without jobs, shelter and other basic needs.

"It's clear travelling through the country that what needs to be done is a very focused approach in places of return. We need to revisit the idea of what return is and the difference between just returning and reintegrating," said Jolie, who last visited Afghanistan for UNHCR in 2008.

"The focus needs to be put now on reintegration, and that means not just putting up shelter but making sure there is water, job opportunities, a school for the children and medical clinics," she added.

On Wednesday, Jolie returned to visit families living in a dilapidated warehouse in Kabul that once served as a storage facility for the national bus company. The Tamir Mili Bus depot is now one of 30 UNHCR-identified sites in the Afghan capital where returned refugees and internally displaced people can live while they eke out a living.

The Goodwill Ambassador caught up again with Khanum Gul in the small damp room she shares with her husband and eight children. A UNHCR plastic tarpaulin covered a gaping hole in the front wall, providing some shelter from the wind and snow. On Jolie's first visit in 2008, Khanum had just given birth to her son Samir.

"It was very distressing to see that, because of the poor conditions, Samir seems to be suffering some form of developmental delay due to malnutrition or lack of medical care. He can't walk and is barely surviving in what can only be described as a very cold and damp warehouse," Jolie said.

Khanum's husband, Eshan, tries to earn a living as a daily labourer. He waits for hours every day but is rarely picked for work. The couple also support Khanum's ailing 70-year-old mother, Bi Bi Zamo Jan, who also met Jolie on her first visit.

"This old woman was so upset, because she feels like a burden. She watches her grandchildren go onto the streets every day to wash cars for a dollar a day so the family can eat. Often they earn nothing," Jolie said. "Everyone I have met on this visit has been very clear. The Afghan people don't want to become beggars. They want the opportunity to work for a living with dignity so they can provide for their families."

The day after arriving on Monday evening, the Goodwill Ambassador travelled to the village of Qala Gadu, which lies north of Kabul on the Shomali Plain, the scene of fierce fighting during successive waves of conflict in Afghanistan since the late 1970s. Among the 2,500 families in the area, almost everyone is a returned refugee or was internally displaced before 2002.

Jolie met a group of young girls who will study at a new primary school that is being built in the village with funding from the actress. She also paid for a school in the remote returnee settlement of Tangi in eastern Afghanistan's Nangarhar province. The girls in Qala Gadu currently study next to the local mosque. The lack of a proper classroom means most girls can't study beyond 4th Grade.

Ten-year-old Sahira presented Jolie with flowers on behalf of her classmates, saying: "If you build this school, I promise I will work really hard and study until the 12th Grade." Sahira, who wants to be a doctor when she grows up, is the youngest of five daughters and the first of them to attend school.

UNHCR is currently rallying support from donors and humanitarian and development agencies to redouble efforts to help returning refugees integrate in Afghanistan.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love this pic.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Source: Dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sweetpea83

So refreshing to see a celebrity use their fame to do something good for the less fortunate...kuddos to her and Brad!


----------



## winnstar123

I love the above two pics, love the way she dress...
love her...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is down for the refugees. Go AJ.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

How long has she been working with the UNHCR? It's been a while hasn't it?


----------



## angelnyc89

^Since 2001



BagOuttaHell said:


> She is down for the refugees. Go AJ.



 I applaud her for the humanitarian work she has done, I couldn't be prouder!  the pics


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie urges support of Libyan refugees in a new statement released on Wednesday (March 2).
> 
> The 35-year-old actress and UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador spoke from Kabul, Afghanistan and shared that shes met with refugees struggling to survive.
> 
> As we witness these newest crises unfold in west and north Africa, it is critical that all parties respect the fundamental right of people in danger to flee to safety - whether civilians caught in conflict in their own country or refugees and asylum seekers caught in new conflicts, Angelina said in a statement (via THR). All Im asking is that civilians be protected, and not targeted or harmed.
> 
> With these new waves of uprising and conflict, there is and will continue to be massive new displacement. The world needs to address this moment. We have to give people safe passage, evacuation if needed, and ensure they have asylum. We dont want to look back and find their deaths are on our hands, Angelina added.
> 
> As the worlds attention shifts to the newest refugee crises, we need to remember that if we dont support people in the long term to really get back on their feet - to feed, shelter and educate their families, to earn a living with dignity, and to participate in meaningful ways in their societies - we will see a continued cycle of instability and new crises, she concluded.
> 
> FYI: You can check out a new video of Angie over at UNHCR.org!



Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/03/08/brad-pitt-cogans-trade-set/?ref=topposts

pics of Brad


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sweetpea83 said:


> So refreshing to see a celebrity use their fame to do something good for the less fortunate...kuddos to her and Brad!


----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt: 'Cogan's Trade' Set!
> Brad Pitt steps onto the set of Cogans Trade, his latest film, on Tuesday (March 8) in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> The 47-year-old actor wore a leather jacket and had his hair slicked back for his role as Jackie Cogan.
> 
> Heres a short synopsis of the film, due out next year: Jackie Cogan is a professional enforcer who investigates a heist that went down during a mob-protected poker game.
> 
> Late last month, Brad was spotted catching a flight out of LAX.



























Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

^His hair looks odd there..the hairline that is, hehe..


----------



## candypants1100

yea, must be make up?


----------



## angelnyc89

I think its hair & makeup for his new movie, looks odd.


----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt arrives on the set of his new movie, Cogans Trade, on Wednesday (March 9) in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> The 47-year-old actor carried a newspaper and chatted with his co-star, Richard Jenkins, in between takes.
> 
> Yesterday, Brad kicked off work on the film, which is expected to hit theaters next year.
> 
> Brad plays Jackie Cogan, a professional enforcer whos investigating a heist that took place during a poker game.



More pics:






























Source: JustJared


...

BP smokes?!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yep. He is a long time smoker but said he gave it up for his kids. Don't think so.


----------



## Swanky

Nah, I saw pics this past month of him behind a trailer smoking, lol!


----------



## missgiannina

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: JustJared



aside from the hairline i think he looks good


----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt: Happy On Set of 'Cogans Trade'
> 
> Brad Pitt is all smiles as he steps off the set of Cogans Trade, his latest film, on Thursday (March 10) in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> The 47-year-old actor carried a cup of coffee as he took a break from filming with Richard Jenkins.
> 
> Brad has been filming scenes for the thriller all week, the Andrew Dominik directed film is expected to hit theaters early next year.
> 
> 10+ pictures inside of Brad Pitt taking a break on the set of Cogans Trade




































Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## Swanky

More pics of him still smoking. . .  wonder how AJ feels about that?


----------



## angelnyc89

^I don't know, but smoking is bad and its not good good for little kids either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is old from EW but it sounds like she isn't into it.

The simple pleasures just evaporate. Like, say, sneaking a smoke while waiting for your buddy George Clooney in a villa outside Cannes. ''Sorry about this,'' Brad Pitt says, contorting his body into a mess of angles and elbows to hide behind a low wall and light up. ''Actually, I'm less worried about the paparazzi catching me than someone, ahem, who doesn't know I still smoke once in a while.''


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe!


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie arriving with all the kids in New Orleans, Louisiana (March 18).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## angelnyc89

Thanks for posting pics *Karo*!


----------



## angelnyc89

More pics:



























> Angelina Jolie Jets Into New Orleans
> Angelina Jolie carries her adorable 2-year-old daughter Vivienne after landing at the airport on Friday (March 18) in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> The 35-year-old actress flew in via a private jet with her other kids, Maddox, Zahara, Pax, Shiloh, and Viviennes twin brother Knox.
> 
> The family is in The Big Easy while their dad, Brad Pitt, films his latest movie Cogans Trade.
> 
> The same day, the 47-year-old actor was spotted on the set of the crime thriller.




Source: JustJared


----------



## Grace123

LOVE the bag and the boots.


----------



## candypants1100

ahhhh!!!!! the kiddies are getting so huge! esp maddox!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm sorry, but her daughter Viv has a bigggggg head. In that pic it's about as big as Angie's.


----------



## nastasja

what sunglasses is she wearing? they look like tom ford but anyone know the style?


----------



## angelnyc89

^I don't know but you can post here: http://forum.purseblog.com/can-you-i-d/

She has some really great sunglasses.


----------



## kcf68

Hee hee!  I was bored on Saturday night and came across a old movie with Angelina in it called Mojave Desert!  It was a cheesy,cheeky comedy.   She looked so young in it... She really did look alot like her father in this movie..


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Grocery Shopping with the Kids!
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie grin from ear to ear as they take their little ones to the Berti Market on Sunday (March 20) in New Orleans, Louisiana.
> 
> The couple brought all six of their kids - Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Knox, and Vivienne - out for a trip to pick up groceries!
> 
> Angie and the kids will reportedly be staying in New Orleans while Brad works on his latest film, Cogans Trade, in New Orleans.
> 
> All the kids are getting so big!! So happy to see the entire family out together.



























Source: JustJared

Its nice to the see the fam together! What the heck is Brad wearing? AJ needs to put on weight, I can see her veins in the last 2 pics of her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, they all look great and happy!

Looks like AJ has gained a bit of weight


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yay....glad to see new pics!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Only a few dudes can pull off this greasy hair look that Brad is sporting and still look hot.

Shiloh is as tall as the others.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

wow the kids have really grown!


----------



## imgg

wow, the girl twin looks a lot like Shiloh.  

Brad Pitt now sort of reminds me of John Mellencamp.  Not his best look.


----------



## bagaholic85

^^both twins look so much like shiloh


----------



## gsmom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> wow the kids have really grown!


 

True, true! Vivienne and Knox look so big!


----------



## angelnyc89

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^both twins look so much like shiloh



 Their both like little duplicates of Shi!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagaholic85 said:


> ^^both twins look so much like shiloh




Ita!


----------



## FullyLoaded

imgg said:


> wow, the girl twin looks a lot like Shiloh.
> 
> Brad Pitt now sort of reminds me of John Mellencamp. Not his best look.


 

I agree. All the biologicals look so much alike, but I can see the difference in Knox- Viv looks nearly exactly like Shiloh. I think they will look a bit different once the cheeks go away.


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## imgg

FullyLoaded said:


> I agree. All the biologicals look so much alike, but I can see the difference in Knox- Viv looks nearly exactly like Shiloh. I think they will look a bit different once the cheeks go away.



Yep!  While I think Knox has some similarities to Shiloh, he definitely has  a different look to him.  All their kids are adorable.  Glad to see Shiloh's hair finally growing out.  She is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


>



x 2


----------



## candypants1100

angelnyc89 said:


>



This is the best picture ever!


----------



## FullyLoaded

One of my old favs:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like those as well. That was from VF. I get the reasons why she is now, but she wasn't as guarded in interviews back then.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Sweet photos..love them!


----------



## angelnyc89

FullyLoaded said:


> One of my old favs:



I love these!


----------



## ocgirl

One of my very fave photos!



FullyLoaded said:


> One of my old favs:


----------



## candypants1100

i love those old pics!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Columbia Pictures scores huge by signing Angelina Jolie to star as 'Cleopatra.'*







The amazingly talented beauty Angelina Jolie will play Cleopatra VII, Queen of Egypt.

Academy Award winning Scott Rudin and Columbia Pictures have cast one of the most talented and unquestionably beautiful actors in history to star in the upcoming feature film "Cleopatra". Angelina Jolie - who has already won an Oscar, 23 additional acting award wins, and 56 acting award nominations - will be starring as the young Queen and last pharaoh of Ancient Egypt. Auditions for the film's co-stars and supporting players will be an intensive undertaking.

Two time Academy Award nominee David Fincher will direct from a screenplay by Academy Award winning writer Brian Helgeland. The screenplay is adapted from Pulitzer Prize-winning author Stacy Schiff's "Cleopatra: A Life," which was published by Little Brown in November, 2010 and reached the New York Times Bestseller List among numerous other prestigious "best-of" lists.

This version of "Cleopatra" is said to be solid, and unlike the infamous 1963 film starring Elizabeth Taylor, this picture will be from an unmistakably female frame of reference, troweling into the many aspects of the historical figure as warrior, tactician, politician and yes, enchanting temptress.


----------



## Jahpson

Jim Jones says: congrats


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

When will they choose a woman of color for this role....


----------



## DC-Cutie

Iman played a heck of a Cleopatra in MJ's remember the time video.... (or wait, was she playing Nefertiti?)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> Iman played a heck of a Cleopatra in MJ's remember the time video.... (or wait, was she playing Nefertiti?)



Oh yeah, she played Nefertiti in "Remember The Time"!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think this is official.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Columbia Pictures scores huge by signing Angelina Jolie to star as 'Cleopatra.'*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The amazingly talented beauty Angelina Jolie will play Cleopatra VII, Queen of Egypt.
> 
> Academy Award winning Scott Rudin and Columbia Pictures have cast one of the most talented and unquestionably beautiful actors in history to star in the upcoming feature film "Cleopatra". Angelina Jolie - who has already won an Oscar, 23 additional acting award wins, and 56 acting award nominations - will be starring as the young Queen and last pharaoh of Ancient Egypt. Auditions for the film's co-stars and supporting players will be an intensive undertaking.
> 
> Two time Academy Award nominee David Fincher will direct from a screenplay by Academy Award winning writer Brian Helgeland. The screenplay is adapted from Pulitzer Prize-winning author Stacy Schiff's "Cleopatra: A Life," which was published by Little Brown in November, 2010 and reached the New York Times Bestseller List among numerous other prestigious "best-of" lists.
> 
> This version of "Cleopatra" is said to be solid, and unlike the infamous 1963 film starring Elizabeth Taylor, this picture will be from an unmistakably female frame of reference, troweling into the many aspects of the historical figure as warrior, tactician, politician and yes, enchanting temptress.



I'd so watch!


----------



## legaldiva

~Fabulousity~ said:


> When will they choose a woman of color for this role....


 
I completely agree ... does the entire world outside of Africa not realize that Egypt is ALSO African?!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Some think she was Greek. 

Hollywood still running out of ideas.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

legaldiva said:


> I completely agree ... does the entire world outside of Africa not realize that Egypt is ALSO African?!


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't think it's a dispute of Egypt being in African. Many question whether she even had ANY African heritage. The 'new' information says she was of Greek/Macedonian decent. She was a Ptolemy Living in Africa and adopted the ways and culture of the Egyptian as most Romans/Greek did in that era.

I guess we will Never 'truly' know...


----------



## katheryn

It's actually not new information that she was of Greek/Macedonian descent; rather, it has been known since ancient times. When Alexander the Great died, his empire was split amongst his generals. One of them was Ptolemy. Cleopatra is descended from him (a Greek Macedonian). Even her name is Greek/Macedonian and Alexander the Great himself had a sister named Cleopatra. She was the first in her line to even bother to learn the Egyptian language, the Ptolemys before her only spoke Greek. Remember, this was the time of Caesar and there are plenty of surviving writings from this era, including written descriptions of her appearance. She was said to have dark hair, olive skin, and beautiful green eyes and to be more charming and intelligent than strikingly beautiful. Apparently the great beauty in her family was her half-sister Arsinoe. It is very possible that she has some African blood from intermarriage, but her line tended to marry each other. She only had four great grandparents instead of eight!

Here is a bust of Cleopatra carved in her own lifetime:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Kleopatra-VII.-Altes-Museum-Berlin1.jpg


----------



## angelnyc89

katheryn said:


> It's actually not new information that she was of Greek/Macedonian descent; rather, it has been known since ancient times. When Alexander the Great died, his empire was split amongst his generals. One of them was Ptolemy. Cleopatra is descended from him (a Greek Macedonian). Even her name is Greek/Macedonian and Alexander the Great himself had a sister named Cleopatra. She was the first in her line to even bother to learn the Egyptian language, the Ptolemys before her only spoke Greek. Remember, this was the time of Caesar and there are plenty of surviving writings from this era, including written descriptions of her appearance. She was said to have dark hair, olive skin, and beautiful green eyes and to be more charming and intelligent than strikingly beautiful. Apparently the great beauty in her family was her half-sister Arsinoe. It is very possible that she has some African blood from intermarriage, but her line tended to marry each other. She only had four great grandparents instead of eight!
> 
> Here is a bust of Cleopatra carved in her own lifetime:
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/3e/Kleopatra-VII.-Altes-Museum-Berlin1.jpg





I can't wait!


----------



## FullyLoaded

The role is perfect for her.


----------



## angelnyc89

> Cover of Angelina Jolie's Comic Book Unveiled
> 
> A part of 'Female Force' comic book series, the 'Salt' actress' issue will provide a look at her controversial career and unconventional family life with longtime partner Brad Pitt.
> 
> Angelina Jolie has been immortalized in a comic book. The Academy Award-winning actress has been made a subject of a new comic book in the "Female Force" series from Bluewater Productions, and a look at "Female Force: Angelina Jolie" cover has been shared in anticipation of its release on Wednesday, March 30.
> 
> Angelina's 32-page book will cost $3.99 and feature a look at her sometimes controversial career as well as unconventional life. Written by Brent Sprecher and penciled by Nuno Nobre, it will also delve into her diverse range of movie roles, including her breakout roles in "Gia" and "Girl, Interrupted", and her charity work.
> 
> In a press release, writer Brent shared, "I learned a great deal about her struggles and triumphs as an actress, mother and humanitarian. Often painted as an edgy, slightly dangerous movie star, what is often not revealed about Ms. Jolie is her tireless commitment to charity work and her dedication to the plight of refugees around the world as a Goodwill Ambassador with the United Nations."
> 
> "Female Force" series was first published in 2008 to showcase the strong and influential women who are shaping modern history and culture. Michelle *****, Hillary *******, Oprah Winfrey, Margaret Thatcher, J.K. Rowling and Sarah Palin are among those who have been featured in the past issues.



Source: http://www.aceshowbiz.com/news/view/00039365.html


----------



## Swanky

deja vu . . .  we've already had this conversation, no? lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, we have, and personally I don't want to talk about it anymore because when it comes to matter of race there is ALWAYS going to be disagreements and we ALL know Hollywood had it's own way of interpreting history.

Regarding Angie, I really like her, but I think if they are going to do a remake (which I wish they wouldn't), I would prefer to see someone else in the role.


----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie: Weekend Getaway!
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie took time to themselves over the weekend (March 26-27) and spent time at Amangari desert luxury resort in Lake Powell, Utah!
> 
> The 47-year-old actor said that he and Angie, 35, were &#8220;enjoying a little mommy and daddy time,&#8221; a source told Us Weekly, adding that Brad traveled from New Orleans to meet Angelina .
> 
> The couple shared a late dinner and flew a private plane over Lake Powell the following morning. &#8220;They liked the downtime,&#8221; the source told the mag.
> 
> &#8220;Brad and Angie have a truly loving, caring, romantic relationship,&#8221; another source told the mag recently. &#8220;They try to make it possible for to be together as much as possible, no matter how tight their schedules are. That&#8217;s what makes them so successful in love.&#8221;



Source: JustJared

Sorry, no pics


----------



## angelnyc89

They are getting their French Chateau remodeled.










Source: http://x17online.com/celebrities/br...eau_countryside_french_home_estate_040111.php


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That place is HUGE!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelia at LAX headed to another UN Mission:*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is not a fashionista but she usually has a good accessory game.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Ladybug09

She always has this look on her face like, "Yeah, I know you're looking at me....Yeah, I know I'm the sh!t!" LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is not a fashionista but she usually has a good accessory game.




Ita..she always has a great pair of sunnies..and that bag is very nice!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Actress Jolie visits refugees on Libya-Tunisia border
*
(AFP) &#8211; 24 minutes ago

RAS JDIR, Tunisia &#8212; US film star Angelina Jolie made a surprise visit to Tunisia's border with Libya on Tuesday and met desperate refugees fleeing fighting in the north African country.

Jolie, star of such films as "Salt" and "Mr & Mrs Smith", is a goodwill ambassador for UN refugee agency UNHCR and last month made a similar surprise visit to Afghanistan.

Crowds of refugees jostled to see the star's arrival in a military-escorted convoy at the Choucha refugee camp, a transit centre for the tens of thousands of people who have fled Libya's conflict.

"Angelina we love you!" cried excited Ghanaians, Congolese, Nigerians and Ivorians.

During the visit, Jolie visited two tents hosting refugee families and then met with UNHCR officials running the camp.

"We're tired of being here! We want to return to Nigeria, take us with you!," one Nigerian refugee shouted to the star.

"It's a very good thing that she is here, even if I have not seen her films," said Congolese refugee Emmanuel Gatoni.

Many of those fleeing the violence in Libya were guest workers from other African nations who had been employed in the country.

Jolie, married to fellow actor Brad Pitt, is known for her humanitarian work, in particular with refugees.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Pics to go with the story:


----------



## KatsBags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Actress Jolie visits refugees on Libya-Tunisia border
> *
> (AFP)  24 minutes ago
> 
> RAS JDIR, Tunisia  US film star Angelina Jolie made a surprise visit to Tunisia's border with Libya on Tuesday and met desperate refugees fleeing fighting in the north African country.
> 
> Jolie, star of such films as "Salt" and "Mr & Mrs Smith", is a goodwill ambassador for UN refugee agency UNHCR and last month made a similar surprise visit to Afghanistan.
> 
> Crowds of refugees jostled to see the star's arrival in a military-escorted convoy at the Choucha refugee camp, a transit centre for the tens of thousands of people who have fled Libya's conflict.
> 
> "Angelina we love you!" cried excited Ghanaians, Congolese, Nigerians and Ivorians.
> 
> During the visit, Jolie visited two tents hosting refugee families and then met with UNHCR officials running the camp.
> 
> "We're tired of being here! We want to return to Nigeria, take us with you!," one Nigerian refugee shouted to the star.
> 
> "It's a very good thing that she is here, even if I have not seen her films," said Congolese refugee Emmanuel Gatoni.
> 
> Many of those fleeing the violence in Libya were guest workers from other African nations who had been employed in the country.
> 
> *Jolie, married to fellow actor Brad Pitt*, is known for her humanitarian work, in particular with refugees.



Did we miss something?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*More of Angelina in Tunisia:*

(Source: JustJared)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## kirsten

Angelina Jolie met with refugees in Libya today as part of her UN Goodwill Ambassador role, but it's more than just her big heart that's getting attention. The actress debuted a mysterious new addition to her tattoo collection. She has a line for the coordinates of the birthplaces of her six kids, and there is now a seventh line! According to Wonderwall, the location on Angelina's arm may be Algeria, so perhaps there has been another adoption in the works for Brad, Angelina, and the Jolie-Pitt family. Check out the shots of her tattoo earlier and today and tell us, do you think Shiloh, Zahara, Pax, Maddox, Knox, and Vivienne have a new sibling? 

http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-Angelina-Jolies-Arm-Tattoo-7th-Coordinate-Line-15473094


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

"A source close to Jolie warns not to read too much into her skin art, telling PEOPLE that all adoption speculation is false." 

From people.com.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought she got those tattoos after she had her children.

Maybe it has something to do with Brad.


----------



## Swanky

I was thinking Brad too. . .  it's be a little early to get a tat if she doesn't already have the baby.


----------



## gsmom

I love it that she walks the walk!


----------



## Livia1

Maybe they got married


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh yes..maybe..?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Looks like Angelina Jolie's new ink may be for partner Brad Pitt rather than a new baby.

Jolie's latest tattoo led to much speculation Tuesday, but a source tells PEOPLE that she has no plans to adopt.

Perhaps the tattoo is in honor of the father of her children instead?

The actress recently revealed a new set of map coordinates on her arm, just underneath tattoos of coordinates of the birthplaces of her six children. The seventh line of coordinates begins with the latitude N 35°10'44". While the longitude is obscured, it appears to begin with a W instead of an E, which points to the United States.

Pitt was born in Shawnee, Okla., and the coordinates on her arm appear to read N 35°20'33" W 96°56'34," likely reflecting his birthplace.

People.com


----------



## buzzytoes

Livia1 said:


> Maybe they got married


 
That was my first thought.


----------



## kirsten

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Looks like Angelina Jolie's new ink may be for partner Brad Pitt rather than a new baby.
> 
> Jolie's latest tattoo led to much speculation Tuesday, but a source tells PEOPLE that she has no plans to adopt.
> 
> Perhaps the tattoo is in honor of the father of her children instead?
> 
> The actress recently revealed a new set of map coordinates on her arm, just underneath tattoos of coordinates of the birthplaces of her six children. The seventh line of coordinates begins with the latitude N 35°10'44". While the longitude is obscured, it appears to begin with a W instead of an E, which points to the United States.
> 
> Pitt was born in Shawnee, Okla., and the coordinates on her arm appear to read N 35°20'33" W 96°56'34," likely reflecting his birthplace.
> 
> People.com



Aww that's sweet.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't understand People's rationale.

How does N 35°10'44"= N 35°20'33" W 96°56'34


----------



## Sweetpea83

Interesting..sweet, regardless..


----------



## mlbags

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't understand People's rationale.
> 
> How does N 35°10'44"= N 35°20'33" W 96°56'34


 
:wondering  Yea, beats me.... thanks for speaking up on this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is her jewelry line. All proceeds going to charity.

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2011/04/11/angelina-jolie-jewelry/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Hide those panda eyes! Angelina Jolie gets ready for her close up as she promotes her new animation film:
*

She was snapped a couple of nights ago looking rather tired while on out with her partner Brad Pitt.

So Angelina Jolie made sure she looked her very best as she got ready for her close-up yesterday.

The 35-year-old was carefully touched up by make-up artist before she posed for a series of snaps to promote her new animation film, Kung Fu Panda 2 in Los Angeles.

Jolie once again lends her voice for the character of Master Tigress in the animation, the sequel to 2008's Kung Fu Panda.

The stunning brunette looked white hot in an elegant cream pantsuit for the occasion, and wore her tumbling brunette waves natural.

The Oscar-winning actress posed for numerous pictures with a giant panda and  41-year-old co-star Jack Black, who lends his voice to the lead character, Master Po.

While Jack and a fellow colleague were busy hamming it up for the camera, Angelina cuddled up to her furry sidekick, striking some poses.

The busy actress looked radiant and refreshed for her day of promotional duties.

Her complexion looked a far-cry more rejuvenated than earlier in the week.

Just days ago, Jolie attended the opening night of the Tony Award-winning play God of Carnage with her husband Brad Pitt looking exhausted.











She looks so pretty in this pic.











source: dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Swanky

pretty, but frail looking again IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her in suits..she pulls them off so good..


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'm naturally thin, so I typically defend the skinny ladies. BUT Angie is too thin, scary and unhealthy looking.


----------



## candypants1100

i think she looks beautiful- and i looove her hair


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is going to be the face of LV.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great promoting, love her hair too! She does look skinnier again.

Did they get married? Where are the pics?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie is Louis Vuitton's Girl*

             		 April 21, 2011 | Angelina Jolie 
  	 		   	Actress *Angelina Jolie* will be the new face of famed French designer Louis Vuitton.



The actress signed a lucrative deal with Vuitton, E! News reports, for what will be a print-only campaign. 
  A source familiar with the deal told E! News that will be paid "close to $10 million" for her high-end endorsement deal, believed to be the most lucrative of her career. 
  Jolie's deal with St. John ended last year, and she recently launched a jewelry line called Style of Jolie.

​[URL="http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2011/04/angelina_jolie_is_louis_vuittons_girl.php#ixzz1KEPDnp27"]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Angelina Jolie is Louis Vuitton's Girl*
> 
> April 21, 2011 | Angelina Jolie
> Actress *Angelina Jolie* will be the new face of famed French designer Louis Vuitton.
> 
> 
> 
> The actress signed a lucrative deal with Vuitton, E! News reports, for what will be a print-only campaign.
> A source familiar with the deal told E! News that will be paid "close to $10 million" for her high-end endorsement deal, believed to be the most lucrative of her career.
> Jolie's deal with St. John ended last year, and she recently launched a jewelry line called Style of Jolie.
> 
> ​





Oh wow..looking forward to seeing the ads..


----------



## angelnyc89

Wow, I wonder if Marc Jacobs will dress her?


----------



## angelnyc89

Not sure if this was posted:

Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie: 'God of Carnage' Opening Night!





Source: JustJared

They look nice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love the whole look..


----------



## Ladybug09

Nice look.


----------



## Michele26

^^she should wear jeans more often.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angie's always been an LV fan! This campaign is perfect for her.


----------



## hipmama

Michele26 said:


> ^^she should wear jeans more often.



Agreed. I like this look on her.


----------



## KatsBags

Ladybug09 said:


> Nice look.



Not that I'm even remotely comparing myself to Angelina but this is pretty much my go-to outfit... black top, jeans and a mono LV bag!


----------



## VanessaJean

She looks gorgeous! So excited that she will be the face of LV!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The jean pic is a really old pic of her. I think from when her oldest was a baby.


----------



## angelnyc89

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Angie's always been an LV fan! This campaign is perfect for her.



Really? I never knew that!



Michele26 said:


> ^^she should wear jeans more often.



She should! She rocks them well, but she said she doesn't want to be one of those moms.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad and kiddos.

http://www.popsugar.com/Pictures-Brad-Pitt-Vivienne-Knox-16256908


----------



## karo

Wooow, it's been a while since Brad looked that good! The kids are soo cute!


----------



## karo

Brad Pitt spotted at Beso restaurant in Los Angeles last night (May 4).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Cute pics!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sorry, he looks like Jesse James there.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hot as always!


----------



## FullyLoaded

Knox looks so much like Brad.


----------



## angelnyc89

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry, he looks like Jesse James there.



You read my mind! And it doesn't look cute either.

More pics:


























Source: JustJared


----------



## Swanky

ick!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He dined with Courtney Cox apparently. Lol.


----------



## angelnyc89

Interview with UsaToday: Jolie, Black perfect for 'Kung Fu Panda 2'

http://www.usatoday.com/life/movies/news/2011-05-06-kungfupanda06_cv_N.htm


----------



## ellek72

I don't like Brad's facial hair.


----------



## Swanky

I don't like his underweight look


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Cannes Film Festival to Welcome Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie*



The French Riviera is the place to be this week, as movie stars  flock to the 64th Cannes Film Festival on the Mediterranean in the south  of France.  


Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are both expected to attend, for different films. Jolie arrives Thursday (along with Jack Black and Dustin Hoffman) for _Kung Fu Panda 2._ Pitt is due next Monday for _The Tree of Life._ The couple are expected to walk the red carpet together for his premiere.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Kung Fu Panda 2 Press Meet.*


----------



## angelnyc89

yaya finally we see them on the red carpet again! What a long time its been! BP's new movie looks really good!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angelina Jolie and her Kung Fu Panda 2 co-star Jack Black sat down with Extra at the Cannes Film Festival to talk about their new animated film.

_The 35-year-old actress explained the meaning of the latest set of coordinates added to her tattoo, which sparked adoption rumors._

*&#8220;Well if they know that it&#8217;s latitude and longitude they would have figured out quickly that it was Brad&#8217;s birthplace,&#8221; Angelina said. &#8220;It doesn&#8217;t take much investigation to figure that one out. It&#8217;s Shawnee, Oklahoma.&#8221;*

Angelina said that her kids have seen the movie, which deals with adoption.

&#8220;They laughed out loud hysterically through the whole thing and they just loved it, and then I was serious-mom-in-the-car and said, &#8216;Does anyone have any questions?&#8217;,&#8221; she said.

&#8220;We talk very openly in our house, so orphanage, birth parents, are happy words in our house, and it&#8217;s not a thing. I think they felt more connected to Po [the panda] and they identified with Po, who they think is very cool. It seemed very normal and they loved it,&#8221; Angelina added.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Here's the interview:

http://extratv.warnerbros.com/2011/...kung_fu_panda_kids_and_tats.php#ixzz1M4PBuIK2


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie: Kung Fu Panda 2 Photocall
> 
> Angelina Jolie poses with her co-stars at the Kung Fu Panda 2 photocall during the 2011 Cannes Film Festival at the Carlton Hotel on Thursday (May 12) in Cannes, France.
> 
> The 35-year-old actress, who wore head-to-toe Ferragamo, spoke in several different accents when she was auditioning for her role in Kung Fu Panda. Ive never loved my own voice. Like most people, you hear your own voice and you think, Ugh. So I came in and I was Mae West for a while, she told MTV.
> 
> I was doing southern, I was doing British, I was doing any accent I could come up with. Finally, they had to give me the talking-to that theyd analyzed my voice and theyd hired me and they were very fine with my [natural voice], So please just stop doing those horrible voices,  Angelina recalled with a laugh.
> 
> 15+ pictures inside of Angelina Jolie at the Kung Fu Panda 2 photocall





































Source: Just Jared


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^^Ah my girl! She looks amaze!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: Just Jared


She looks great, not as skinny as before, but on some weight AJ! Her face is gorg!


----------



## angelnyc89

Last one:





Source: Just Jared


----------



## Swanky

She looks really pretty!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: GettyImages


----------



## karo

She looks gorgeous! Love her outfit.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Omg she looks GORGEOUS! So healthy looking too!


----------



## VanessaJean

She looks amazing!


----------



## mlbags

She always look so gorgeous.
I've put her into my book of 'The World's most Beautiful Women'.


----------



## Bag*Snob

This woman clearly shows there is no fairness in the world.   She is just stunning and does not need fancy jewels, clothes or shoes.


----------



## Swanky

A few hearty meals could help though!  She's beyond gorgeous, but it's always so clear how bony she is.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her youngest baby looks alot like her here.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, I was starting to think she was losing her looks because she was so skinny, but she is BACK!


----------



## VanessaJean

Can't wait to see how gorgeous her children will be.


----------



## Ohva

She is beautiful. And I love Kung Fu Panda, I admit it.

Here is an article about Brad and Angelina's next stop, Malta:

http://www.timesofmalta.com/article...ent/superstar-couple-heading-for-malta.365155

From Times of Malta:

_Brad Pitt to shoot zombie movie in Valletta and Three Cities_

Hollywood star Brad Pitt is expected back in Malta for the filming of the Paramount zombie blockbuster World War Z, with shooting starting next month for about three weeks.

Cinema industry sources said the American actor was likely to have his star-studded family in tow. He should be accompanied by the equally celebrated actress Angelina Jolie. Labelled the sexiest stars in film history and attracting major global media attention, the couple has six adopted and biological children.

Brad Pitt was last in Malta in 2003 for the filming of the ancient epic Troy in which he played the mightiest of the Greeks, Achilles. This time round, he is a United Nations worker and father of two girls in the big-budget movie he is also producing.

Based on Max Brooks globe-spanning novel, World War Z is set 10 years after the human victory over a worldwide zombie epidemic and tells a retrospective story about the invasion from the various viewpoints of those who survived the conflict that almost eradicated humanity.

Among the locations for the Malta shoot  the rest of the filming is in the UK  are Valletta and the Three Cities area.

Malta will be playing host not only to the Pitt family but also to established and esteemed names in the film-making world, including director Marc Forster, with Quantum of Solace, The Kite Runner, Finding Neverland and Monsters Ball under his belt.

The films cinematographer, Robert Richardson, is known for his work as director of photography in movies such as Eat Pray Love, Shutter Island, Inglourious Basterds and Kill Bill.

Starring alongside Brad Pitt is Anthony Mackie, who had his breakout role in the multiple-Oscar-winning The Hurt Locker.

The last time Brad Pitt was in Malta, the island, dubbed the Hollywood of the Mediterranean, was cast into the spotlight, although the local media let him be. Then, he was still married to actress Jennifer Anniston of TV series Friends fame, who had paid him a visit during the 10-month shoot. While here for a couple of months for his first swords-and-sandals film, he had lived in a converted farmhouse in Mag&#295;tab.

His new film is expected to involve hundreds of Maltese crew in various departments and filming resources are likely to be spread thin as other films are being shot on the island simultaneously.

A Norwegian feature film, Kon-Tiki, about legendary Norwegian explorer Thor Heyerdahl, is being shot mostly in the Rinella water tanks and at sea, over about a month. Although smaller than World War Z, it is involving up to 650 extras on certain days.

Sky1s Sinbad is also filming in Malta and an Italian production is also under way.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks like she's gaining some weight back, finally.

I think the death of her mother was a lot for her, and contributed to her massive weight loss. She always looked healthy before that. She was thin, but never Hollywood skinny.

Looking much better.


----------



## Ladybug09

Courtesy of Dlisted
the tattoo...



> When dude asked Angie about it, a contorted look of HUH? took over her face. It's like he asked her to name a color other than black or beige. Or asked her what her sh!t smells like. Or asked her to explain what food is. You know, things she knows nothing about! But then she got it and answered the question with a subtle eye slap.
> 
> * "Well, if they know that it's latitude and longitude they would have figured out quickly that it was Brad's birthplace. It doesn't take much investigation to figure that one out. It's Shawnee, Oklahoma."*
> 
> Angie performed that quote for you at the 5:30 mark below. Skip to that mark if you don't want to listen to Jack Black and Angie Jo talk about cartoon animals like they're real-life people!


----------



## bisousx

Angelina looks radiant! Also I love that she is aging so beautifully.. but I guess that's not hard when you have her features. sigh... love her


----------



## scarlet555

Sigh.... she's still got it!  looks so effortless...


----------



## White Orchid

Whilst I agree she's way too skinny...oooh, her face!

My biggest girl crush.  Her eyes are just beautiful!



angelnyc89 said:


>


----------



## angelnyc89

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks like she's gaining some weight back, finally.
> 
> *I think the death of her mother was a lot for her, and contributed to her massive weight loss. *She always looked healthy before that. She was thin, but never Hollywood skinny.
> 
> Looking much better.



I think so too! She was he best friend and mom so it impacted her a lot!



White Orchid said:


> Whilst I agree she's way too skinny...oooh, her face!
> 
> *My biggest girl crush.  Her eyes are just beautiful!*



Me too!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gorrrrrrrgeous!


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Tetou Twosome!
> 
> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt head out for dinner at Tetou restaurant on Sunday (May 15) in Golfe Juan, France.
> 
> The couple is in town for the 2011 Cannes Film Festival, where Angelina promoted her new film Kung Fu Panda 2 alongside co-stars Jack Black and Dustin Hoffman last week.
> 
> Brad will premiere his new film The Tree of Life at the festival on Monday (May 16).
> 
> If you havent already, check out a new clip from the film, which hits theaters on May 27!





























Source: JustJared

She looks great! I guess she is already doing her job of promoting LV!


----------



## angelnyc89

More pics:


















Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lina-Jolie-dine-Cannes.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## angelnyc89

> Jolie's directing debut on Bosnia gets distributor
> May 15, 2011, 11:26 AM EST
> CANNES, France (AP) -- Angelina Jolie's directorial debut has picked up a U.S. distributor.
> 
> Find: Angelina Jolie video, photos and more
> 
> Her Bosnian War film "In the Land of Blood and Honey" will be released Dec. 23 by FilmDistrict, a subsidiary of GK Films. Announcing the acquisition Sunday at the Cannes Film Festival, GK Films founder Graham King said Jolie's debut "signals the arrival of a visceral and compelling storyteller."
> 
> The film features a completely local Bosnian cast, most of whom were children during the 1990s war.
> 
> Jolie came to the Cannes festival this year to promote "Kung Fu Panda 2" and for romantic partner Brad Pitt's drama "The Tree of Life," which premieres Monday.



Source: http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=647392&gt1=28101

I want to see this movie!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ugh she is beautiful! Nice to see her carrying LV again, too!


----------



## angelnyc89

More on her movie:



> Consider it an early Christmas present: Angelina Jolie's directorial debut will hit theaters on December 23, 2011, Deadline reports. Named In the Land of Blood and Honey, the movie is being distributed by FilmDistrict.
> 
> "The film is specific to the Bosnian War, but it's also universal," Jolie, 35, said in a statement. "I wanted to tell a story of how human relationships and behavior are deeply affected by living in side a war."
> 
> Graham King, who financed the project with his GK Films partner Tim Headington, promises viewers won't be disappointed.
> 
> "Working with Angelina on this film and story has been a great collaboration and I am extremely proud of this film," he said. "The filmmaking is impeccable, and signals the arrival of a visceral and compelling storyteller."
> 
> Though the Oscar winner does not appear in the film, it features a cast of local citizens, many of whom were children of war in the '90s. "The former Yugoslavia has a rich history of dramatic arts. The cast was extraordinary," Jolie said. "I was privileged and honored to work with them and I am very excited for everyone to see their immense talent."



Source: http://omg.yahoo.com/news/angelina-jolies-directorial-debut-gets-a-title/62992


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I want to see it too!


----------



## White Orchid

I don't even like LV but she carries it well.


----------



## Madame H

I loveeeeeee this couple soooooo mucccch!! Ange is really talented !! love her!!


----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt: Cannes Premiere for 'Tree of Life'
> A white hot Brad Pitt keeps close to red hot co-star Jessica Chastain at the photocall for their new movie, The Tree Of Life, during the 2011 Cannes Film Festival held at Palais des Festivals on Monday (May 16) in Cannes, France.
> 
> Early reviews have been quite favorable. Variety says, Few American filmmakers are as alive to the splendor of the natural world as Terrence Malick, but even by his standards, The Tree of Life represents something extraordinary. The iconoclastic directors long-awaited fifth feature is in many ways his simplest yet most challenging work, a transfixing odyssey through time and memory that melds a young boys 1950s upbringing with a magisterial rumination on the Earths origins.
> 
> THR adds that Brad gives one of his finest performances.




































Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

A few more:

















Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/05/16/brad-pitt-cannes-tree-of-life/


----------



## Swanky

I don't like his current look at all


----------



## angelnyc89

^Neither do I. He needs to go back to one of these:





























Source: GoogleImages

I know he's Brad Pitt, but he can dye his hair brownish, dirty blondish. Or he can go natural, and go grey but keep it nice.


----------



## KatsBags

angelnyc89 said:


> ^Neither do I. He needs to go back to one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: GoogleImages
> 
> I know he's Brad Pitt, but he can dye his hair brownish, dirty blondish. Or he can go natural, and go grey but keep it nice.




I agree with Swanky, although in the pictures with Angelina at that restaurant... he looks a bit better.

But... WOWZA!!... these pictures sure made my morning!!

Thanks for posting them


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it.


----------



## Santress

Angelina and Brad (*The Tree of Life* premiere, Cannes Film Festival):











































> FYI: Angelina is wearing Versace and accessorized with Ferragamo shoes.


(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## winnstar123

I love her dress! Beautiful! both of them!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Movie stars. End of story.


----------



## savvy23

^^ No kidding.  Angie is just STUNNING in all these photos!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

she looks beautiful!


----------



## Ladybug09

Not feeling her hair with that dress


----------



## Smoothoprter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't like his current look at all


 
Isn't it for a movie he's currently doing?  I've seen pictures of him on set recently with this look.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks gorgeous! Her dress is gorgeous as well.

More pics:

















The royal couple of Hollywood:





Source: gettyimages


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here's some PDA


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Absolutely beautiful! 

*Additions:*


----------



## angelnyc89

Smoothoprter said:


> Isn't it for a movie he's currently doing?  I've seen pictures of him on set recently with this look.



I thought so too, but isnt he done filming that? I had posted pics of him on set in New Orleans for that, I thought it was done with.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love this couple


----------



## Smoothoprter

angelnyc89 said:


> I thought so too, but isnt he done filming that? I had posted pics of him on set in New Orleans for that, I thought it was done with.


 
What about reshoots?


----------



## angelnyc89

Smoothoprter said:


> What about reshoots?



Oh, maybe, I'm not sure.


----------



## KatsBags

Absolutely LOVE her gown!


----------



## VanessaJean

They both look great!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

They both look fantastic!! Love Angie's dress!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: GettyImages




She has such a great smile...I like her hair this color.


----------



## Michele26

Her gown is gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

I don't know about a movie or reshoots. . .  he just doesn't look good w/ oily hair and those goofy glasses.  He doesn't have to stay in the part! lol!

She looks beautiful!  Anyone notice him touching her tummy?!


Her fingers are even bony though - big knuckles.  A little weight everywhere would be so good!

We were in Cannes last year and all I got to see was Javier Bardem


----------



## angelnyc89

^It looks greasy, like he's not washing his hair or puts grease/oil in it. Lucky! How was Cannes? Was it beautiful? Javier Bardem is HOT!


----------



## Swanky

Cannes was amazeballs!  We had an amazing room w/ the view of the water and yes, Javier looked hot!  It was cool walking around all day w/ the energy there!


----------



## White Orchid

The look she's giving him here reminds me of a bride about to perform her bridal waltz... *sigh*...



Santress said:


> Angelina and Brad (*The Tree of Life* premiere, Cannes Film Festival):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## kcf68

I love that Black dress on her.  I get bored sometimes with her black outfits but this one is beautiful..


----------



## Sweetpea83

I actually love seeing her in black..she pulls it off so well, imo..


----------



## angelnyc89

White Orchid said:


> The look she's giving him here reminds me of a bride about to perform her bridal waltz... *sigh*...



She does!


----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt: "I've Got Issues" With My Religious Upbringing
> By all appearances, Shiloh Jolie-Pitt and her five siblings live a charmed childhood -- but it wasn't exactly the same for their famous dad Brad Pitt.
> 
> Speaking to reporters Monday at the Cannes Film Festival premiere of his flick Tree of Life, Pitt, 47, opened up about growing up in a religious family in Oklahoma.
> 
> "I got brought up being told things were God's way, and when things didn't work out it was called God's plan," Pitt said, according to Extra. "I've got my issues with it. Don't get me started. I found it very stifling."
> 
> These days, Pitt says he makes most of his film and life choices in honor of his children with Angelina Jolie.
> 
> "I think of everything I do now that my kids are going to see when they grow up and how are they going to feel," he explained. "But they know me as a dad and I hope they'll just think of me as a pretty damn good actor."




Source: http://omg.yahoo.com/news/brad-pitt-i-ve-got-issues-with-my-religious-upbringing/63128


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie Visits Wounded Warriors
> Angelina Jolie visits wounded warriors on Friday (May 13) at Ramstein Air Base near Kaiserslautern, Germany.
> 
> The 35-year-old actress and UNCHR Goodwill Ambassador met up with military members as part of a USO tour to help boost morale among troops. Angie signed autographs, took photos and gave hugs before visiting service members at the Landstuhl Regional Medical Center.
> 
> On Monday, Angelina hit the red carpet with partner Brad Pitt at the premiere of his new movie, The Tree of Life, during the 2011 Cannes Film Festival.




























Source: JustJared


She looks great, I love her hair!


----------



## winnstar123

Love her!


----------



## Michele26

She's glowing.

The Wounded Warrior Project is a great organization.


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: JustJared
> 
> 
> She looks great, I love her hair!



Good for her...you can tell she has a big heart...


----------



## DiorDeVille

Love her makeup in those pics!!!

(And the Citation, LOL! )


----------



## angelnyc89

> Pitt reflects on paternal side, on screen and off
> CANNES, France  You won't catch Brad Pitt doing fatherhood in a small way, on screen or in his real family life with Angelina Jolie.
> In Terrence Malick's "The Tree of Life," which premiered this week at the Cannes Film Festival, Pitt plays a father of three in a drama that deals with the biggest of questions about our place in the cosmos.
> In his home life, Pitt and Jolie are parents of six  three biological children, three adopted. For Pitt, who was childless into his 40s after his marriage with Jennifer Aniston broke up, it all happened in just a few years.
> "I know it seems extreme from the outside, but I've always kind of operated this way. When I know, I know, and why mess around?" Pitt, 47, said in an interview.
> "I had a friend who had a big family when I was a kid. I just loved the chaos around the breakfast table and the fighting and the ribbing, and the mom making pancakes for everyone or the dad making pancakes. And I just decided then if I was ever going to do it  this left some indelible mark on me  if I was ever going to do it, that's the way I was going to do it."
> The whole Pitt-Jolie clan came to Cannes. Days before they walked the festival's red carpet for "The Tree of Life," Jolie was in the French Riviera resort with Jack Black to promote their animated sequel "Kung Fu Panda 2."
> Jolie and Pitt have become Cannes regulars, he with "Babel" and "Inglourious Basterds" and she with "Changeling" and "A Mighty Heart," on which Pitt was a producer.
> Pitt had figured on being at Cannes a year ago with "The Tree of Life," but Malick needed more time to finish his rumination on existence, a film so expansive its intimate family drama plays out against the backdrop of the universe's creation and the era of dinosaurs.
> "This is a great place to air this kind of movie out, certainly," Pitt said. "It's kind of the only place, isn't it?"
> Opening in U.S. theaters May 27, "The Tree of Life" had Cannes crowds buzzing, some adoring it, some hating it, and nearly everyone perplexed by it. It follows the impressionistic, nonlinear structure typical of Malick, who made only four previous movies over a nearly 40-year career.
> The press-shy director skipped the public appearances usually expected of filmmakers at Cannes. That left Pitt, also a producer on the film, as Malick's ambassador.
> The actor charmed a roomful of reporters for the film's press conference and thrilled fans by shaking hands and signing autographs before walking the red carpet with co-stars Sean Penn and Jessica Chastain.
> Malick's last Cannes film was "Days of Heaven," which earned him the festival's directing prize in 1979. It was nearly 20 years before he released another film, "The Thin Red Line." By then, Pitt said, Malick was ill-suited to be the sort of filmmaker-pitchman Hollywood had come to expect.
> "When he began making films, there wasn't this pressure to sell them. ... He really is a craftsman at heart. He's almost a carpenter, and he takes a couple decades off and then comes back, and the business has shifted," Pitt said.
> "We all have to get out and get the film some notice, so we can keep making films like this, and it's just antithetical to who he is. He's a very humble, humble, sweet, sweet man. He's just not made for it."
> Pitt clearly is, though. For rising star Chastain, Pitt was a mentor from the time they shot the film three years ago right up to Monday night's premiere.
> "He's helped me a lot on this experience," said Chastain, who plays Pitt's wife. "He is such an expert on it by now. Even during the red carpet, when I was holding Brad and Sean's hands, I was really scared, and I was really shaking, and I just kept thinking, smile, smile, smile. And they would speak to me and tell me what was going on as it was going on.
> "They would say, 'Now we're going to go up the stairs, and we'll stop and take a photo.' So I always had a guide, and who's better than Brad, who's excellent at it all?"
> Pitt, an Academy Award nominee for 1995's "Twelve Monkeys" and 2008's "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," has built his career on commercial hits  the "Ocean's Eleven" capers and his and Jolie's thriller "Mr. and Mrs. Smith"  and challenging sagas such as "Babel" and "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford."
> Due out late this year is the baseball tale "Moneyball," in which Pitt plays Oakland A's boss Billy Beane, who reinvented the cash-driven game by scouting diamond-in-the-rough players on a shoestring budget.
> Pitt just finished shooting the crime thriller "Cogan's Trade" with his "Jesse James" director Andrew Dominik, and he's about to start on "World War Z," about the sociopolitical upheaval that ensues after a zombie outbreak.
> He and Jolie also are looking to reunite on screen.
> "We're not ones to repeat ourselves, but we'd like to, because right now, we're hopscotching with films so one can be with the kids and one's free to work," Pitt said. "And why aren't we doing them together? Why aren't we doing everything together?"
> Family man Pitt said he settles on film roles differently now. While Jolie has the "Kung Fu Panda" flicks for their kids to see, Pitt was a voice star for last year's animated adventure "Megamind," and he takes the children into account on all future projects.
> "I think my focus before was more irreverence, by nature," Pitt said. "I'm a dad now. It's more important to me that if I'm going to do the film, there's something I can bring to it, it's not generic. And most of all, I'm painfully aware that my kids are going to see these when they're older, and I want them to understand something about their dad, and I want them to be proud of their dad."
> And maybe remember some chaos around the breakfast table, said Pitt, who cooks pancakes for his kids.
> "Breakfast is pretty much my specialty," Pitt said. "And barbecue."




Source: http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20110518/ap_en_mo/eu_france_cannes_brad_pitt


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't want to see them in another movie together playing opposite one another. MAMS worked because it was organic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Agreed..


----------



## angelnyc89

^^I second!


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> *She's glowing.*
> 
> The Wounded Warrior Project is a great organization.




Yep and I don't like it, it's looks greasy.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Behind the Lens: Will Hollywood Embrace a Sex Symbol Director?
Could Angelina Jolie take home an Oscar for Best Director next year?

Not only has the sultry siren (pictured with Brad Pitt last week in Cannes) written and directed her first movie, the Bosnian war drama 'In the Land of Blood and Honey,' but she's now landed a distribution deal.

Jolie's film will be released Dec. 23, a date that clearly announces the film's ambitions as a serious awards-season contender.

You'd think it would be tricky, making the transition from sex symbol on camera to acclaimed filmmaker behind the lens. But if that's Jolie's dream, she's in excellent company. Critics and Academy voters have often been remarkably kind to matinee idols getting their feet wet as directors.

Exhibits A and B: Robert Redford and Kevin Costner. The movie hunks both won Oscars for Best Director and Best Picture their very first time out of the gate. Redford won in 1981 for family drama 'Ordinary People,' Costner in 1991 for the epic western 'Dances With Wolves.'

(Coincidentally, both beat veteran Martin Scorsese, who was a contender with 'Raging Bull' in '81 and 'Goodfellas' in '91.)

Warren Beatty and Mel Gibson both won Oscars for Best Director, after their second efforts behind the camera, Beatty in 1982 for 'Reds' and Gibson in 1996 for 'Braveheart,' which also won Best Picture.

George Clooney was Oscar-nominated for his second directing job, 2005's 'Good Night, and Good Luck' (he didn't win).

The Academy also likes it when easy-on-the-eyes screen stars create their own opportunities by writing screenplays. Emma Thompson won an Oscar for her first screenplay, 1995's Jane Austen adaptation 'Sense and Sensibility,' in which she also starred. Matt Damon and Ben Affleck won an Academy Award for their first screenplay, 1997's drama 'Good Will Hunting,' which had juicy roles for both of them. Beatty's first writing effort, 1975's 'Shampoo,' scored him an Oscar nomination.

Jolie's film has traits in common with some movies mentioned above. It centers on a controversial historical event (à la Costner, Beatty, Gibson and Clooney), although it's not a vanity project, since Jolie didn't cast herself in the movie.

It may help that Jolie, 35, already has an Oscar -- for her supporting role in 1999's 'Girl, Interrupted' -- and that she's made humanitarian disasters (of the sort depicted in her new film) her signature issue as an activist. Thus, she's unlikely to be seen as a dilettante with no business telling this story or getting behind the camera.

And let's face it, any excuse to get Jolie on a red carpet makes both the film industry and moviegoers very happy.

Source: http://www.popeater.com/2011/05/22/angelina-jolie-sex-symbol-director/


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie: 'Kung Fu Panda 2' Premiere with Brad Pitt!
> Angelina Jolie gets the support of her proud partner Brad Pitt arrive at the Los Angeles premiere of DreamWorks Animations Kung Fu Panda 2 held at Graumans Chinese Theatre on Sunday (May 22) in Hollywood, Calif.
> 
> The 35-year-old actress wore a Michael Kors dress with a super sexy slit, Ferragamo shoes, and her own jewels.
> 
> The sequel to the 2008 film mulls over the adoption of the popular Po character, voiced by Jack Black (pictured inside).
> 
> I wondered if my children would ask questions, says Angie, a mother of six. In our home, adoption and birth home are everyday words. Now those are words that Po is using in their favorite movie, and I think its just lovely.



































Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared

BP looks a bit to casual. AJ looks great, getting some meat back, but needs more like in MAMS.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Long live Brangelina!


----------



## Swanky

love this look - not OTT or trying too hard.


----------



## Michele26

What is that underneath AJ's ponytail?


----------



## Swanky

I noticed that too . . .


----------



## angelnyc89

I just noticed that, maybe its one of those sliding clips that grab all of your hair and tuck it. I have no idea what its called. I really like her whole look.

ETA: I think its those claw thingys like this but smaller: http://www.target.com/Goody-Simple-...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0


----------



## BadRomance93

She was so flawless in _The Tourist_ (such a good movie, with BEAUTIFUL cinematography, and Angie looked so gorgeous I could've cried), I only wish they would have cast Brad instead of Johnny.


----------



## angelnyc89

^She really was, it was just done so nicely.


----------



## savvy23

angelnyc89 said:


> I just noticed that, maybe its one of those sliding clips that grab all of your hair and tuck it. I have no idea what its called. I really like her whole look.
> 
> ETA: I think its those claw thingys like this but smaller: http://www.target.com/Goody-Simple-...om_size-bin,target_com_brand-bin&frombrowse=0



That is exactly what it is!  A clip to hold all that gorgeous hair up!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Brad's film wins top honors at Cannes btw!


----------



## Ladybug09

cute look. Love the belt. She is starting to look healthier.


----------



## scarlet555

Her skin is radiant!  She looks amazing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Just gorgeous...!!


----------



## karo

*Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie* were seen leaving the Los Angeles premiere of _Kung Fu Panda 2_ with four of their children - *Maddox*, 8, *Pax*, 7, *Zahara*, 6, *Shiloh*,  5 on Friday - in sunny California on Sunday (May 22). Papa Brad walked  hand in hand with Zahara and Pax while Maddox and little sis Shiloh -  who dressed in a vest and tie - stuck close to mama Angie.

Source: celebritybabyscoop


----------



## HisWifeTheirMom

She is so pretty but her legs are looking too boney! She needs to gain back some weight like in Mr & Mrs Smith and Tomb Raider!!


----------



## tsubi

How does Ang's face stay so beautiful and yet she is so so skinny?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see a mini Tristan from Legends of the Fall. Haha.


----------



## hugable

Latest picture post really shows thinness of her legs.  Her thigh is practically same size as her calf!


----------



## ellek72

Why is Brad dressed like an old man?


----------



## FullyLoaded

BagOuttaHell said:


> I see a mini Tristan from Legends of the Fall. Haha.


 
Me too!


----------



## angelnyc89

Thanks for the pics karo! What lucky kids!


----------



## Ladybug09

angelnyc89 said:


> Thanks for the pics karo! *What lucky kids!*




I always wonder why people say this? We don't know what goes on in these people's households....all we see is what the pictures show.

Then most often than not, we find out the reality of their lives (ie Carrie Fisher, and other celeb kids.).


----------



## KatsBags

Love Zahara's hot pink ankle boots!


----------



## angelnyc89

Ladybug09 said:


> I always wonder why people say this?* We don't know what goes on in these people's households*....all we see is what the pictures show.
> 
> Then most often than not, we find out the reality of their lives (ie Carrie Fisher, and other celeb kids.).



That is true and I completely agree with what I bolded, but which kids get to go to the premier of a new movie?! Not many, in that sense they are lucky.


----------



## Ladybug09

ok, in that sense, I understand


----------



## Smoothoprter

Here you go Amanda, a beardless Brad.

http://www.fadedyouthblog.com/233469/brad-pitt-and-angelina-jolie-the-tree-of-life-premiere-in-l-a


----------



## Smoothoprter

I love this color on Angie.


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## Smoothoprter

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2547056/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-tree-life-screening-04/


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVE that color on her...Brad looks great, too!


----------



## kcf68

There ya go!! Beautiful color on Angelina....


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://socialitelife.com/angelina-j...chlight-pictures-the-tree-of-life-arrivals-32


----------



## winnstar123

She is Gorgeous!  Love that dress!
And Brad too!


----------



## VanessaJean

They both look amazing!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw on another board his buckle says "dad's pants" lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

YES!!!!! Love the color!

Sick of him always posing in pics with his hand on her butt. TACky!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the color, her hair looks a little flat but that is my only complaint.  Brad looks much better cleaned up, now just the hair on the head.


----------



## beastofthefields

Oh my word, I know all of you are going to hate me for saying this,  but Shiloh is a girrrrrl.  I know Ange says shes very tomboy....and it must be difficult when all she wants to do is wear trousers and I have no kids I dont know how hard this must be for a parent to tackle, but in these recent pics, Shiloh looks like a boy.....I would be so upset if my nieces dressed like that.  I would always still adore them of course, but oh my life, cant they dress her in girls coloured trousers at least??????????????????????????????????
Kill me, kill me now.....I know you're all gonna hate me for saying what I just did, soz guys. xx


----------



## beastofthefields

angelnyc89 said:


> You read my mind! And it doesn't look cute either.
> 
> More pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 
This is the hearthrob Brad Pitt....but imagine for a second, he was just a stranger average guy walking in the street.....would he appeal to you???  I don't know what he has decided to do to his hair, but he just looks old, greasy, seedy and like he is trying to be 30years old.  Come on Brad, you have a HOT woman next to you.  Cut your hair, lose the old guy tryin to look young look, and be Brad Pitt who we ALL love again....PHULEASE!!


----------



## Ladybug09

beastofthefields said:


> Oh my word, I know all of you are going to hate me for saying this, but Shiloh is a girrrrrl. I know Ange says shes very tomboy....and it must be difficult when all she wants to do is wear trousers and I have no kids I dont know how hard this must be for a parent to tackle, but in these recent pics, Shiloh looks like a boy.....I would be so upset if my nieces dressed like that. I would always still adore them of course, but oh my life, cant they dress her in girls coloured trousers at least??????????????????????????????????
> Kill me, kill me now.....I know you're all gonna hate me for saying what I just did, soz guys. xx


 Agreed.

I will have to post it, but i recently read and article about this couple raising their kids to be "Gender neutral"....they allow the older kids, who are BOYS to wear their hair in platts, wear dresses, whatever they want. And they recently had a new baby, and will not tell the sex, the child will decide  what Gender it wants to be.

I call Bullsh!t on this mess.


Story here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/up-to-the-minute/raising-gender-free-kids-wth-685055.html#post19052513


----------



## gsmom

beastofthefields said:


> This is the hearthrob Brad Pitt....but imagine for a second, he was just a stranger average guy walking in the street.....would he appeal to you??? I don't know what he has decided to do to his hair, but he just looks old, greasy, seedy and like he is trying to be 30years old. Come on Brad, you have a HOT woman next to you. Cut your hair, lose the old guy tryin to look young look, and be Brad Pitt who we ALL love again....PHULEASE!!


 

I think he looks that way for a movie he was/is shooting.


----------



## Bag*Snob

If you ever decide to have kids, you will see how hard it is to get your kids to do what YOU want and not what THEY want.  And it should be about them, not you (the mom).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I suppose they pick their battles and it isn't a big deal to them as it is to others.

Pitt always struck me as someone that didn't pay much attention to detail and grooming even when he was a part of the so called Golden Couple.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Back to black...

http://socialitelife.com/angeline-jolie-and-brad-pitt-take-a-lovers-stroll-photos-05-2011











http://socialitelife.com/angeline-j...oking-happy-while-making-party-preperations-9


----------



## angelnyc89

beastofthefields said:


> Oh my word, I know all of you are going to hate me for saying this,  but Shiloh is a girrrrrl.  I know Ange says shes very tomboy....and it must be difficult when all she wants to do is wear trousers and I have no kids I dont know how hard this must be for a parent to tackle, but in these recent pics, Shiloh looks like a boy.....I would be so upset if my nieces dressed like that.  I would always still adore them of course, but oh my life, cant they dress her in girls coloured trousers at least??????????????????????????????????
> Kill me, kill me now.....I know you're all gonna hate me for saying what I just did, soz guys. xx





Bag*Snob said:


> If you ever decide to have kids, you will see how hard it is to get your kids to do what YOU want and not what THEY want.  And it should be about them, not you (the mom).



I agree with both of you. I think we all/most of our daughter dressing pretty like little princess because she is our princess, but I think when your a parent you do fight your battles. It is hard to fight a kid when they want to express themselves or follow a trend that is cool, they'll just bring out some tears or pucker their lip and win you over. I went through that tomb-boy trend as did my sisters and mostly all of my girl cousins. I guess its a phase. Shi is just a kid, she's only 5 yo. Let her be a kid and have fun. (BTW I am not a parent)



beastofthefields said:


> This is the hearthrob Brad Pitt....but imagine for a second, he was just a stranger average guy walking in the street.....would he appeal to you???  I don't know what he has decided to do to his hair, but he just looks old, greasy, seedy and like he is trying to be 30years old.  *Come on Brad, you have a HOT woman next to you.  Cut your hair, lose the old guy tryin to look young look, and be Brad Pitt who we ALL love again....PHULEASE!!*



 I hope he listens to us!


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Costume & Party Shopping!
> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt do some shopping together on Wednesday (May 25) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 35-year-old actress and her 47-year-old partner checked out artwork at the La Luz De Jesus Gallery and later stopped at Ozzie Dots to check out some costumes.
> 
> Brad and Angie ended their shopping trip at Soap Plant, where they picked up some eccentric party decorations. Shilohs fifth birthday is this Friday (May 27)!
> 
> The day before, Angelina and Brad stepped out together at the premiere of his new film, The Tree of Life, which hits limited theaters this Friday!
> 
> The Tree of Life won the coveted Palme dOr prize at the Cannes Film Festival last week.



Source: JustJared

More pics:

I like this face (and she still manages to look good!)













I want a lollipop now lol


----------



## Michele26

Brad, please cut your hair and buy pants that fit.


----------



## kroquet

Love the sunglasses!!   


I am not sure that I would bother to look twice if I saw Brad on the street.   He does look unclean most of the time.      He does clean up nice though.   lol


----------



## silkstarh

WTF with Brad's pants?  Trying to look cool and so not pulling it off.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol...

I can't believe he's 47....


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt: Time to Re-Consider Getting Married?*

Having long held the position that "Angie and I will consider tying the knot when everyone else in the country who wants to be married is legally able," could Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie be having a change of heart?

"The kids ask about marriage. It's meaning more and more to them," the Tree of Life star and father of six tells USA Weekend. "So it's something we've got to look at."

More here:
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20498735,00.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, PS helps.


----------



## beastofthefields

....Thanks fellow Purse Forumers for not going crazy at my views.   xx


----------



## FullyLoaded

beastofthefields said:


> Oh my word, I know all of you are going to hate me for saying this,  but Shiloh is a girrrrrl.  I know Ange says shes very tomboy....and it must be difficult when all she wants to do is wear trousers and I have no kids I dont know how hard this must be for a parent to tackle, but in these recent pics, Shiloh looks like a boy.....I would be so upset if my nieces dressed like that.  I would always still adore them of course, but oh my life, cant they dress her in girls coloured trousers at least??????????????????????????????????
> Kill me, kill me now.....I know you're all gonna hate me for saying what I just did, soz guys. xx


 
Some parents today and future generations are taking baby steps to lessen the rigid rules in place for boys and girls. The same way some guys don't mind being seen in a pink shirt, or parents don't mind their sons playing with toys that are meant for girls. If you really think about it, why should having a little girl mean princess dresses or even pink? Before we even know anything about her personality, she's already put in a box.

Shiloh may grow out of all this, or she may not. My aunt went crazy forcing her daughter to wear dresses and skirts. It was a huge battle for most of her childhood. My cousin is in her 30s now, and still dresses like a tomboy. That's just who she is. It would have been much easier to just let her do as she wishes.

No hate for your opinion either.


----------



## Jahpson

Brad and Angie would be lying to you if they told you they don't like attention from the paps


----------



## serene

is there any new whole body pictures of angelina? heard that she is now 45kilos and that she fainted several times while shooting The tourist movie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

LV ad. 

http://www.wwd.com/eyescoop/jolies-core-values-for-vuitton-3652629?src=nl/mornReport/20110613


----------



## bisousx

I don't like the ad...


----------



## Bag*Snob

Do not like the ad - does any see what I see re: folds in pants at her crotch?


----------



## silkstarh

BagOuttaHell said:


> LV ad.
> 
> http://www.wwd.com/eyescoop/jolies-core-values-for-vuitton-3652629?src=nl/mornReport/20110613



Not wearing any makeup?   Who are they trying to kid?  Nice bag, tho'.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah she is wearing makeup but I do like that she is wearing her own worn down bag.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the ad actually.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yeah she is wearing makeup but I do like that she is wearing her own worn down bag.




Ita..that she is wearing makeup. I really like the ad...she looks great.


----------



## VanessaJean

Love the ad. She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

Beautiful photograph IMO!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I know, I love the ad! It looks like a painting and she looks so serene.


----------



## *want it all*

I give the ad a  even though the make-up comment is a .  That bag looks like it's aged very well.


----------



## knasarae

Love the ad.  And I love that she actually uses her LV's instead of replacing them when they start to look worn.


----------



## azureartist

Bag*Snob said:


> Do not like the ad - does any see what I see re: folds in pants at her crotch?


----------



## Lola69

I don't like the ad her feet look huge, her hands and jaw looks manly. The only thing i like is that bag. She definitely is aging.


----------



## BTBF

She looks like a lost ghost.


----------



## Madame H

i love the ad. Ad does not need to look perfect or must be taken in luxury hotel or pose in front of lux sport car. i love the fact that she is not super perfect in the pic.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I am quite partial. I love Angelina since her wild days. I respect people that accept they're lost and a mess and make mistakes. 
She is now with the whole gaga in Malta  - let's hope the food helps her a bit, she looks tired and a bit sick - may be  a bad pic


----------



## DiorDeVille

Not being complete novices, the marketing dept at LV had to know (a) people who see the ad will want the bag pictured there, as happens with every campaign, and (b) they are not actually selling it now. I have to think this is a genius strategy to drive up demand for a bag "remake" before it's release.  Wonder who thought of it? 

Her makeup looks good. Not a fan of the outfit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

http://www.popsugar.com/Angelina-Jolie-Photos-Play-Place-Malta-Her-Kids-17887748


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Ritovskyta

LOVE them SO MUCH!! She sure does let her kids dress the way they want to . kind of crazy house, but I bet it's an amazing one. Angie looks radiant!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I love the advert as well!  Love the photography, and I think she looks amazing.


----------



## Ladybug09

Brad's movie double and other pics.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Pitts-body-double-gets-work-World-War-Z.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Brad Pitt Goes Shirtless With the Kids and a Wet-Suit-Wearing Angelina Jolie at a Water Park*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Shirtless Brad Pitt had Knox in his arms for a fun day at a water park in Malta this afternoon. Angelina Jolie, who was wearing a wet suit, was also on hand for the outing, as were Pax, Shiloh, Zahara, Maddox, and Vivienne. 

The family checked out the local attraction and apparently got up close and personal with dolphins during their visit. They wrapped up the excitement and headed out of the park as a bunch with both Angelina and Brad sporting wet hair. 
It was a rare day off for Brad, who was busy filming World War Z over the weekend. He's been showing off the set lately with his adorable kids joining him on location multiple times last week.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Swanky

waterpark in wetsuits!?


----------



## Ritovskyta

from what I read they went to swim with dolphins as well. I guess that's why the wetsuit.


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie out with the kids in Malta (June 30).

Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yay! New pics!


----------



## oonik

is it just me or do we seldom see the twins ?


----------



## mlbags

oonik said:


> is it just me or do we seldom see the twins ?


 
I noticed that too...... I may be wrong but are the twins born with special needs?


----------



## Ritovskyta

I consider I see the twins quite often. when the paps caught the whole gang they're there. They're just to little to walk around and to take to movie sets, I believe.

They seem quite normal. If they had special needs I do not think neither angie nor brad will hide something that would became quite obvious in the near future, when it can help families out...


----------



## mlbags

Ritovskyta said:


> I consider I see the twins quite often. when the paps caught the whole gang they're there. They're just to little to walk around and to take to movie sets, I believe.
> 
> They seem quite normal. If they had special needs I do not think neither angie nor brad will hide something that would became quite obvious in the near future, when it can help families out...


 
Thanks *Ritovskyta* for giving me some answers... I was getting a little concerned and am happy to know they are normal.

Geez, please someone post more pictures of the children including the twins!


----------



## Ritovskyta

^I do not know them. This is just my personal opinions. Others may disagree. =)

here are the last pics of them I am aware - knox:





viv:






Pax and maddox:




(more here - http://celebritybabyscoop.com/2011/07/04/pax-maddox-jolie-pitt-quiet-on-the-set)


And here there is a bunch of kids pictures from angie+brad - http://celebritybabyscoop.com/category/angelina-jolie


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ritovskyta said:


> I consider I see the twins quite often. when the paps caught the whole gang they're there. They're just to little to walk around and to take to movie sets, I believe.
> 
> *They seem quite normal. If they had special needs I do not think neither angie nor brad will hide something that would became quite obvious in the near future, when it can help families out*...




Ita.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I remember the same thing being said about Shiloh. Not here just in general. Only then the media claimed AJ hated her.


----------



## gsmom

normal/not normal? For real, guys?


----------



## imgg

BagOuttaHell said:


> I remember the same thing being said about Shiloh. Not here just in general. Only then the media claimed AJ hated her.



I think the media started with AJ after she stated Shi was privileged (she was an infant) and that she was a blob etc.  Very strange comments coming from a mother IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol blob. I remember that interview. Jolie didn't even bring that up. The interviewer did.


----------



## imgg

she said "yes, a blob"  so obviously she agreed to the statements.  She was also referring to her newborn as not having a personality, which is also weird.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I highly doubt she made those comments..and if she did they were probably taken way out of context...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Angie and her blobs. haha.

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/06/angelina-jolie-bowling-with-the-kids/


----------



## Ejm1059

In the words of John Lock "Tabula Rasa" which means blank slate. He believed that at birth we all were one with no personality and we soon devloped through experinces (Thank you AP Psychology) those blob comments were taken way out of context, and honestly I don't know why people use that to question if she favors one kid over the other.


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't see the big deal if she called them a blob.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Angie and her blobs. haha.
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/06/angelina-jolie-bowling-with-the-kids/




Cute kids!


----------



## Kimm992

Ejm1059 said:


> In the words of John Lock "Tabula Rasa" which means blank slate. He believed that at birth we all were one with no personality and we soon devloped through experinces (Thank you AP Psychology) those blob comments were taken way out of context, and honestly I don't know why people use that to question if she favors one kid over the other.


 
Well put and I completely agree.

I think that comment is being taken WAY out of context.


----------



## Ritovskyta

gsmom said:


> normal/not normal? For real, guys?



sorry. quite insensitive on my part. Again, sorry ...


----------



## Swanky

The twins have no "special needs" that we know.  But it's HARD as heck to get out w/ twins this young.  I have twins and they're a LOT of work at that age.  This is probably why they are 'out' w/ the older kids more.


----------



## oonik

Ah okay.. thanks for the update guys. How old would they be now ? *

Swanky Mama*, I have no doubt that bringing twins out would be more than a handful ! 

And I also agree that IF they were special needs, I doubt Angie and Brad would keep it under wraps.


----------



## imgg

Ejm1059 said:


> In the words of John Lock "Tabula Rasa" which means blank slate. He believed that at birth we all were one with no personality and we soon devloped through experinces (Thank you AP Psychology) those blob comments were taken way out of context, and honestly I don't know why people use that to question if she favors one kid over the other.




yeah at birth, but those comments were made when Shi was about 3-6 months old.  Infants most definitely have personalities. I actually believe babies are born with distinct personalities, which are shaped by life experiences.

And for the record- someone here said the media claims AJ hates Shi, I was just stating where it all came from.

I know there is a lot of die hard AJ fans and she can do no wrong.  While I agree she can look amazingly beautiful at times, I guess I just don't get the hype.  She has had some very bizarre behavior in the past. Saying bizarre things about her child is not really far fetched considering.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah they were claiming she hated her kid before she made that blob comment. She is a polarizing figure. Besides saying she hates her kids sells more tabloids than saying she loves them. No fun in that.


----------



## Ejm1059

imgg said:


> yeah at birth, but those comments were made when Shi was about 3-6 months old.  Infants most definitely have personalities. I actually believe babies are born with distinct personalities, which are shaped by life experiences.
> 
> And for the record- someone here said the media claims AJ hates Shi, I was just stating where it all came from.
> 
> I know there is a lot of die hard AJ fans and she can do no wrong.  While I agree she can look amazingly beautiful at times, I guess I just don't get the hype.  She has had some very bizarre behavior in the past. Saying bizarre things about her child is not really far fetched considering.



I wasn't directing the comment towards you. I was stating in general my opinion when people bring up the blob comment. Out of all the strange stuff Angie has said and done, this is the one people say "OMG!" Really? LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

you guys can post. Pics of Angie with the twins

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-juggles-twins-fun-trip-bowling-alley.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dang, carrying two kids at once..she has more strength than I do, lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie, Sarah Jessica Parker Are Top Paid Actresses: $30 Million*

Jolie, 36, sang her way to the bank with the financial success of her two big-budget films of 2010: Salt and The Tourist, which by itself earned $280 million, largely thanks to the overseas market.

Parker, 46, is still reaping the benefits of playing Manhattan fashionista Carrie Bradshaw on Sex and the City, which she also produces. The TV show still airs in re-runs, and she also made money from the $290 million-grossing big screen sequel.

Aside from her acting, Parker earns a payday from her fragrance lines, which raked in $18 million in 2010.

Other actresses with bustling bank accounts: Jennifer Aniston, 42, and Reese Witherspoon, 35, who each earned $28 million.

Among the others: Julia Roberts ($20 million), Kristen Stewart ($20 million), Katherine Heigl ($19 million), Cameron Diaz ($18 million), Sandra Bullock ($15 million) and Meryl Streep ($10 million). 


Sourceeople Magazine.
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20508081,00.html


----------



## Smoothoprter

Ladybug09 said:


> you guys can post. Pics of Angie with the twins
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-juggles-twins-fun-trip-bowling-alley.html


 
Wow!  I'm impressed.


----------



## Ladybug09

Kristen Stewart ($20 million), 

Her salary is Definitely over inflated.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see a combo of 3 Jon Voights and Brad Pitts.


----------



## Kimm992

imgg said:


> yeah at birth, but those comments were made when Shi was about 3-6 months old.  Infants most definitely have personalities. I actually believe babies are born with distinct personalities, which are shaped by life experiences.
> 
> And for the record- someone here said the media claims AJ hates Shi, I was just stating where it all came from.
> 
> I know there is a lot of die hard AJ fans and she can do no wrong.  While I agree she can look amazingly beautiful at times, I guess I just don't get the hype.  She has had some very bizarre behavior in the past. Saying bizarre things about her child is not really far fetched considering.



That's great you believe that babies are born with distinct personalities but that doesn't mean everyone believes that.  In fact, I know quite a few mothers who felt it took them a little longer to get to know their baby.  It is not instant for everyone and I don't think there is anything wrong with that.

"bizarre behavior" is all relative.  Everyone has a different idea about what is normal/not normal for them.  For example....I think it's really "bizarre" that people take Angelina's "blob" comment out of context.  Who is anyone to judge though really?


----------



## Ritovskyta

I don't think I could handle two kids in my arms like she does. She's so skinny and the kids look quite big.... She does have an army of nannies so it's nice to see her alone - no idea how she manages. Two many kids, and paparazzi always around. I would be scared...


----------



## Swanky

rumors again . . . 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=newsletter

Get ready for a royal wedding of another sort: After six years together (and six kids!), Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are planning a wedding set to take place within the next few months, three separate sources confirm in the new Us Weekly, out Wednesday.

The "I do's" could take place at their newly renovated Chateau Miraval in Correns, France (conveniently featuring a 16th-century chapel) -- but don't expect a lavish bash in the manner of Pitt's $1 million nuptials in 2000 to Jennifer Aniston.

This super-couple's wedding "would be intimate and informal," one insider says of the pair.

Although Jolie, 36, and Pitt, 47, have long resisted traditional marriage until it became legal for everyone -- gay or straight -- their kids may have changed their mind.

"The kids ask about marriage," Pitt told USA Today in May of Maddox, 9, Pax, 7, Zahara, 6, Shiloh, 5, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 3. "It's meaning more and more to them."

To read much more on their top-secret wedding plans, an update on all six kids, and how the globetrotting duo keep the romance hotter and heavier than ever, pick up the new Us Weekly, out now!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweet!


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://www.x17online.com/celebritie...hara_lax_airport_wedding_brad_pitt_071311.php

Shiloh and Zahara are so beautiful.


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://justjared.buzznet.com/photo-gallery/2560571/angelina-jolie-lax-landing-with-shiloh-zahara-03/


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Who does Shiloh look like. She is adorable?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I see a lot of Brad in Shiloh.


----------



## gsmom

I love the rolling stones shirt on Shiloh and her little bob hair-do.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks like someone different each time. Jolie, Pitt or Voight. IMO.


----------



## BonBonz

She looks a lot like Voight in these pics. Her bob haircut is adorable. Zahara's showing some attitude in that second pic of her.


----------



## Michele26

I think she resembles Jon Voight.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I see a lot of Brad in Shiloh.




I do too.

Cute kiddos!!


----------



## tatu_002

beautiful girls, cant wait to see them when they grow up


----------



## Ladybug09

they are definitely beautiful little girls. I love how she has Zahara's hair pulled back, and Shiloh's bob, too cute.

Jon Voight has some MAJOR genes!


----------



## savvy23

shiloh is blessed with those famous lips!!


----------



## Ejm1059

Old school Brad


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## VanessaJean

Love.


----------



## Swanky

he was cute when he was young  Too scruffy and too late to care for his skin now 
I see glimpses of his cute younger self once in a while though!


----------



## Ladybug09

super cute pics of the girls

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...daughters-Shiloh-Zahara-shopping-trip-LA.html


----------



## Swanky

^from article


----------



## queennadine

They're such a cute family!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Seems like yesterday they were babies. Now Shiloh appears to be the taller one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the new pics!


----------



## Ejm1059

It's nice to see Z, smiling and skipping. She always seems to have the supermodel pout going on.


----------



## tatu_002

Aww they all so happy


----------



## gsmom

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/07/18/angelina-jolie-journey-cambodia-full-video/

This is really neat if you are a fan of the LV/Jolie campaign


----------



## Ejm1059




----------



## Grace123

Wonder who his 'friends' are??

http://www.eonline.com/uberblog/the_awful_truth/b252930_brads_friends_insist_angelina_calling.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I remember reading a column from him a few years ago and he said his super sources were for certain that Brangelina wouldn't last past the time Shiloh was teething.


----------



## LADC_chick

Hmm. Last I heard, Brad Pitt was an adult. This "It's all Angelina's fault that Brad and I aren't friends" can't happen unless Brad allows it to happen.

I liked the video. I won't lie; I've been wanting to go to Cambodia ever since teams on _The Amazing Race_ went several seasons back, but seeing the Angelina/LV video has strengthened my resolve to take a trip there.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks for sharing that video!


----------



## Ladybug09

pics of the kids and Angie at Harry Potter

http://dlisted.com/2011/07/22/holy-family-goes-to-harry-potter


----------



## Ladybug09

more pics of kids

http://dlisted.com/2011/07/21/what-are-they-feeding-maddox


----------



## beastofthefields

I think Shiloh is SO beautiful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

From today. 

http://www.popsugar.com/Angelina-Jolie-Pictures-Knox-Vivienne-Shiloh-Zahara-18432834


----------



## FullyLoaded

Angie says she sees lots of Brad in Shi, so that's why I'm going with. She has a baby pic that looks almost exactly like Shiloh, so it's all relative.

I'm a huge fan, and always have been- but I don't think she can't do any wrong, she's a human being. Her personality flaws really aren't my business.

She does charity work, her kids look happy in pics, and I don't care if she has nannies or not. Heck if I had 2 kids I'd have a nanny in tow to help- that is what they are paid for.

What's the point in judging her over things she's done in her 20s?

That said- here is one of my fav Brad pics....


----------



## Sweetpea83

That photo of the kids all holding hands is darling!

Lol @ that photo of Brad!


----------



## Ejm1059

I want Zahara's boots so badly.


----------



## KatsBags

Zahara is a ROCK STAR!!!

What great style she has!


----------



## beastofthefields

Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston were Hollywood's biggest couple weren't they? Then Brad fell in love with Angelina, and now they are Hollywood's biggest couple (wouldn't you all agree?) - if anything happenned in this relationship, neither of them can go any higher up in the Hollywood chain of dating any one better - coz imo, these 2 are both, the top. No other celebrity tops these two I really do think that. Apart from their celebrity life in the spotlight, the awareness they raise for the developing nations and all the funds they give to various causes & the UN - it now must be countless millions, I know of at least 4 instances when they've given between 2-5 million away. Theyre an amazing couple, I really think they are swoony over heels in love with each other, I don't know another woman on earth who loves ANY child - and I mean ANY child as much as Angie does. I just adore them. I hope hope hope they last. You should read her book 'Notes from my Travels' - it is heart warming, sad, true and compelling and I LOVED it. Made me see her in a whole new light - and I totally have the utmost respect for her. She is completely selfless. Indeed, a hot, modern day, Mother Terresa!


----------



## mlbags

I do seriously believe and can predict that Zahara will be of a hot Super Model material when she grows up (ie., if she's not already a child Super Model now!).  She's got style I tell ya!


----------



## nillacobain

beastofthefields said:


> I think Shiloh is SO beautiful.


 

I agree!


----------



## greenpaix

Love the jacket on Viv!

I recognized the design right away. It's the traditional clothing of the Hmong culture from Thailand/Laos!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Michele26 said:


> I think she resembles Jon Voight.


 

sure does!

The kids look happy, that's good.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

> *Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Sarajevo Film Festival!*
> 
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie attend the 17th Sarajevo Film Festival on Saturday (July 30) at the Sarajevo National Theatre in Bosnia.
> 
> The 36-year-old actress stepped out in a coral Elie Saab gown for the closing ceremony, where she received the Honorary Heart of Sarajevo award.
> 
> Im so happy to be in this remarkable city in this beautiful country and Ive spent the last year lucky enough to experience not just the warmth and the hospitality of the local people but also your extraordinary talent, she said during her acceptance speech.
> 
> In my career, I have never worked with such disciplined and talented artists as I was able to this last year, she added about filming her directorial debut, In the Land of Blood and Honey.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Angelinas interview with the Financial Times, where she chats about her six kids embracing each others cultures and her dream vacation!
> 
> FYI: Angelina finished off her look with Tiffany & Co. earrings and shoes and a clutch both by Jimmy Choo.



Source: Just Jared


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Source: Just Jared


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the peachy color on her.


----------



## bisousx

mlbags said:


> I do seriously believe and can predict that Zahara will be of a hot Super Model material when she grows up (ie., if she's not already a child Super Model now!).  She's got style I tell ya!



Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Any more pics of her outfit? I'd curious to see the whole look..

Brad looks yummy..


----------



## Grace123

RedSoleAddict said:


> Source: Just Jared



my gawd..are her arms really that thin??


----------



## Ladybug09

Grace123 said:


> my gawd..are her arms really that thin??


 yup.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Well that was a task finding a picture of the full dress, but I was interested to see. It's definitely her usual style but I like the colour.







Source: Hollywoodlife


----------



## Swanky

She tends to go for billowy when she's underweight. . . .
I like that style, always have.  But I notice this about her choices.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have to agree with her when she said she likes Brad in any state. Me too. lol,


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too, hehe! He's so good looking...

Not sure how I feel about the dress..like the color though!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie with her daughters at Hamleys, London, August 4th.*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Kung Fu Panda 2 photoshoot from USA Today: (source: team-jolie.com *


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*More:*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Shopping brings joy to most ladies and Angelina Jolie is no exception.
*
She was spotted on Thursday in one of the world&#8217;s largest toy shops, Hamleys on Regent Street in London, with daughter Zahara, 6½. Perhaps the duo were picking out the perfect gift for big brother Maddox, who turns 10 Friday.

&#8220;It was a very private visit,&#8221; the Hamleys spokesperson told PEOPLE. But Jolie and her eldest daughter were all smiles as they chatted with other toy store patrons, and Zahara snacked on a candy cane.

The family is in the U.K. while Pitt films his zombie flick, World War Z. He was photographed in Falmouth Thursday, shooting aboard the SD Salmoor, which was covered in fake snow.

Source: People


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love this pic of hers...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love this one, too.


----------



## tatu_002

GOD I love her wide smile


----------



## hapijuliet18

she's so beautiful.  her look just stands out ya know


----------



## VanessaJean

She is so gorgeous.


----------



## inbloom1

I love Angelina. 

Talented actress, cares about social issues and human rights, not always on board with her personal style but she is one of the most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Love this one, too.



Gorgeous photo of her!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Bike Store with the Kids!

























Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Puppet Show with the Twins!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## Ejm1059

Viv is adorable.


----------



## Chanel522

Angelina is beyond gorgeous.  She's so pretty that sometimes I don't even think she looks real and she is such a skinny mini!  I love them and their family...so cute and happy looking.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such a cute family...

Brad is looking great...


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie, Zahara & Shiloh: Toy Store Trio

























Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: 'Shrek' Musical with the Kids!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

last one:





Source: JustJared


----------



## VanessaJean

Cute pics!


----------



## New-New

Zahara always looks like she is not seeing it for any of these queens.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Very cute pics. I still maintain she needs to gain more weight though. (Angie.)


----------



## jun3machina

im obsessed with those nude shoes!


----------



## angelnyc89

^Nice to see you in here JUNE!  I really like her nude wedges too.


----------



## jun3machina

i lurk all the time, just dont post much. i love her thread here 
xxxxxx


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love those nude shoes too! She is too thin at this point,  but still beyond stunning


----------



## hapijuliet18

yeah still real beautiful...just needs a few more lbs!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Shiloh looks like her mama there!


----------



## knics33

I am sorry, but someone needs to tie her down and force feed her cheeseburgers lol. She is WAY too skinny.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Train Station with the Kids!


----------



## angelnyc89

Last 2:









Source: JustJared



Like others have said, she needs to put on weight asap.


----------



## Sarahs12

Love her sunglasses


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has never been a fashionista but she has the best accessories.


----------



## Chanel522

She always looks so gorgeous and the twins are such precious little kiddos!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: 'World War Z' Set in Glasgow!


























Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He has the best hair.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yep, he does! They've been looking so happy lately, too.


----------



## scarlet555

Who is that girl next to Brad?  Is the the rumored?


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: Glasgow Becomes Philadelphia





















There are more pics, I'm just to lazy to upload them 

Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/08/18/brad-pitt-glasgow-becomes-philadelphia/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking good Brad..


----------



## Ladybug09

more pics here

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...takes-children-day-father-Brad-hard-work.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Pics from Ladybug09's link:


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Meets with the President of Croatia


























Source: JustJared


----------



## BagLovingMom

I love her style. It's minimalist and practical but still luxe! Love!


----------



## angelnyc89

^I love how you put it! I love it too.


----------



## MillerRocks

how does she make her tattoos look non-trashy????!!!!!


----------



## Ladybug09

angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie Meets with the President of Croatia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


Her face looks horrid in the bottom pic. Like the black though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagLovingMom said:


> I love her style. It's minimalist and practical but still luxe! Love!



Agreed! She's classy!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Maddox: Bye, Brijuni!





















Source: JustJared

I know the images are grainy, but I like the green top.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: 'World War' Weekend





























Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

This is where their staying: Sweet pad!






Source: GettyImages


----------



## Questionable

Anyone else really dislike Brads current hair style?! It looks so much better short.


----------



## jun3machina

im sure it's for the role. i think it's funny he's got booze and starbucks in most shots :lolots:


----------



## angelnyc89

I think its for the role as well. The only thing he's missing are the ciggys. lol


----------



## ellek72

The flowers in those shots of Angelina and her kids are gorgeous!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: 'World War Z' Camper Scenes!


















Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt and Jonah Hill Cover 'New York' Magazine

Brad Pitt and his Moneyball co-star, Jonah Hill, cover New York magazines Fall Preview issue, on newsstands this week.

Heres what the 47-year-old actor had to share with the mag:

On why he became obsessed with the story: I saw it as a story about justice. How is a team with a $40 million payroll going to compete with a team with a $140 million payroll and another $100 million in reserves? Any talent they grow is going to get poached by the rich teams. That became really interesting to me.

On working with Jonah: Jonahs a revelation in this thing - hes a study in reserve. I think the most interesting work thats been going on in the last couple of years is what the comedy guys have been doing. Guys like Jonah and Russell Brand and [Seth] Rogen and a few others  they picked up on an irreverence that started with Adam Sandler and continued with Will Ferrell, but theyve been grounding it in a kind of pathos and humanity. I find it really strong work.

For more on Moneyball, visit NYMag.com!






Source: JustJared


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Holy CRAP!!!  Is that Jonah Hill??  I can barely recognize him!!!  He looks great - good for him!



angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt and Jonah Hill Cover 'New York' Magazine
> 
> Brad Pitt and his Moneyball co-star, Jonah Hill, cover New York magazines Fall Preview issue, on newsstands this week.
> 
> Heres what the 47-year-old actor had to share with the mag:
> 
> On why he became obsessed with the story: I saw it as a story about justice. How is a team with a $40 million payroll going to compete with a team with a $140 million payroll and another $100 million in reserves? Any talent they grow is going to get poached by the rich teams. That became really interesting to me.
> 
> On working with Jonah: Jonahs a revelation in this thing - hes a study in reserve. I think the most interesting work thats been going on in the last couple of years is what the comedy guys have been doing. Guys like Jonah and Russell Brand and [Seth] Rogen and a few others  they picked up on an irreverence that started with Adam Sandler and continued with Will Ferrell, but theyve been grounding it in a kind of pathos and humanity. I find it really strong work.
> 
> For more on Moneyball, visit NYMag.com!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was just thinking that..looks like he lost a lot of weight..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Shiloh and Brad currently have the same hairstyle. haha.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt Signs Jerseys for Young Soccer Stars!


















Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Visits HALO Trust's Global Headquarters

Angelina Jolie meets with Guy Willoughby, co-founder and director of the HALO Trust, at the organizations global headquarters in Scotland on Sunday (August 21).

The meeting marked the 36-year-old actress first visit to the headquarters, and she and Guy talked about current landmine problems at a briefing.

Angelina and partner Brad Pitt are longtime supporters of the HALO Trust, which funds humanitarian mine clearance teams in Cambodia, Sri Lanka, Kosovo, and Afghanistan.

To learn more about HALO Trusts work and how you can support their efforts, visit HaloTrust.org.






Source: JustJared



This means a lot to me! I hope she brings more awareness!


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie at the Dorchester hotel (August 26).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks nice, I love her sunglasses. I wonder what book she's reading?


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Attends International Court's First Trial



Source: Just Jared


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the cover of the New York Post mag!


----------



## Jayne1

I like that Brad plays down his good looks.  Some men always want to be that handsome, sex symbol thing, but he almost wants to hide it.  Unless he's playing a part that requires him to be handsome... in fact, he often picks roles that require him to be less good looking.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angie looks super elegant in these pics, all lady like.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: Mr. Popper's Penguins Screening with the Kids!


























Source: JustJared


My, how the twins have growin'!


----------



## winnstar123




----------



## VanessaJean

Cute pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this family..


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie Covers 'Vanity Fair' October 2011
> 
> Angelina Jolie graces the cover of Vanity Fairs October issue.
> 
> Heres what the 36-year-old actress had to share:
> 
> On plans for the future: No secret wedding..Im not pregnant. Im not adopting at the moment.
> 
> On partner Brad Pitts level of professional support: Hes been so supportive. But its hard to separate the person that loves you from the critic, so I dont think hes a fair judge.
> 
> On how directing In the Land of Blood and Honey has changed her view on acting: Brad thinks Im going to be a nightmareI had such a good experience he thinks Im going to be impatient with directors, which I already am.
> 
> On writing the script for her film: I had the fluI had to be quarantined from the children for two days. I was in the attic of a house in France. I was isolated, pacing. I dont watch TV and I wasnt reading anything. So I started writing. I went from the beginning to the end. I didnt know any other way.












Source: JustJared





> Angelina Jolie Quashes Rumors of a Secret Wedding and Admits to Fears About Writing and Directing Her First Feature Film
> 
> Despite recent reports, Angelina Jolie assures Vanity Fair contributing editor Rich Cohen that there is no secret wedding in the works for her and Pitt. Im not pregnant. Im not adopting at the moment, the star tells Cohen.
> 
> Brad thinks Im going to be a nightmare, Jolie jokes, telling how directing her new movie, In the Land of Blood and Honey, has changed the way she will approach her acting career. I had such a good experience he thinks Im going to be impatient with directors, which I already am. I get impatient with people working on a film that have their head in their hands like its the most complicated thing in the world.
> 
> Ive never felt more exposed. My whole career, Ive hidden behind other peoples words, Jolie tells Cohen of her screenwriting and feature directorial debut. Now its me talking. You feel ridiculous when you get something wrong.
> 
> I had the flu, Jolie says of how she came to write the script. I had to be quarantined from the children for two days. I was in the attic of a house in France. I was isolated, pacing. I dont watch TV and I wasnt reading anything. So I started writing. I went from the beginning to the end. I didnt know any other way. She says she then let Brad take the script to read on a trip: He called and said, You know, honey, its not that bad.
> 
> Jolie admits she did not initially intend to direct the film. It was something I didnt trust out of my hands, she explains. So by default I ended up putting myself in as director. Of her decision to use all unknown actors from the region, she says, It couldnt be anybody else. Its their story. It was important that they were willing to do it. If none of them were willing, I wouldnt have made it.
> 
> Jolie does elaborate on Brads supportive role throughout the project. Hed come in and say what he liked or what he didnt understand. Like any woman, I would listen to most of it and fight a few things. Hes been so supportive. But its hard to separate the person that loves you from the critic, so I dont think hes a fair judge. But she goes on to say that people will judge for themselves. I think if you make a good movie people walk away arguing.
> 
> Before shooting, Jolie says, she sent the script to reporters and writers, people of Serbian and Bosnian nationality whod been through the war. I was gauging the accuracy. If they said no, I wouldnt have done it.



Source: VanityFair


----------



## LADC_chick

Zahara's hair! Love it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yay, another cover! Don't like the cover pic though, the inside pic is nicer.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the cover. Closer in her face looks healthy. Also, love the pic with her and Zahara.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The Today Show's feature on the Vanity Fair issue:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENrZM7fU_l8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yay, another cover! Don't like the cover pic though, the inside pic is nicer.



I think so too..

I'm very interested in seeing those two films..


----------



## Jayne1

The children have another grandfather in thier lives!  Nice!  



> It seems Jon Voight has officially mended his once strained relationship with daughter Angelina Jolie ... since he was spotted hanging out with her kids in public for the first time in London this weekend.
> 
> Jon and his wife have been looking after the Jolie-Pitt brood while Brad and Angie are out of the country.




http://www.tmz.com/2011/08/30/jon-v...-grandchildren-london-brad-pitt/#.Tl1Ju91ECbA


----------



## angelnyc89

^

I actually love the cover pic.  the pic with Zahra.

pic with grandpa:


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> The children have another grandfather in thier lives!  Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2011/08/30/jon-v...-grandchildren-london-brad-pitt/#.Tl1Ju91ECbA


Especially considering it looks like he spit those kids out. Especially Shiloh.


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie spending some quality time with her children and friends  from Croatia at the Pottery-Cafe in Richmond, London (August 31).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hey, she's not in black! Wonder of wonders!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks good!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: La Stupenderia Milano Mommy


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


Back to Black lol


----------



## imgg

I'm seeing a lot of BP in Shiloh now.  Before I use to see more of AJ.  I just wish they would dress her more like a girl.


----------



## Nishi621

I get the feeling that is how Shiloh wants to dress and they let her do it. I'm sure it will all make sense when she's grown up


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My 7 year old daughter doesn't like to wear girly shoes and dresses, she likes sneakers but there are sneakers for girls and clothing for girls, and not everything is pink and purple. I don't get why they allow this child to dress totally like a little boy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, Angie looks pretty!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

LADC_chick said:


> Zahara's hair! Love it.


 

me too! she has a beautiful head of curls.


----------



## Nishi621

~Fabulousity~ said:


> My 7 year old daughter doesn't like to wear girly shoes and dresses, she likes sneakers but there are sneakers for girls and clothing for girls, and not everything is pink and purple. I don't get why they allow this child to dress totally like a little boy.



i also was not a girly girl growing up and wore jeans, shirts and sneakers, but, no, not like this. The stuff I wore looked like girl clothes, just not all frou frou! I am sure this is part of Shiloh's future personality shining through, if you know what I am thinking


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nishi621 said:


> i also was not a girly girl growing up and wore jeans, shirts and sneakers, but, no, not like this. The stuff I wore looked like girl clothes, just not all frou frou! I am sure this is part of Shiloh's future personality shining through, if you know what I am thinking


 

I know what you're getting at, and maybe... maybe not. I just think its odd they allow her to dress like a little boy, when she's a girl. Kids want to do all sorts of things but they are "kids" its up to the parent to allow it or not KWIM? In any event the kids _seem_ happy. Hopefully that is the case and they all grow up to be well rounded adults.


----------



## Nishi621

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I know what you're getting at, and maybe... maybe not. I just think its odd they allow her to dress like a little boy, when she's a girl. Kids want to do all sorts of things but they are "kids" its up to the parent to allow it or not KWIM? In any event the kids _seem_ happy. Hopefully that is the case and they all grow up to be well rounded adults.




i agree with you, let your kid express him or herself the way they want, but, there are limits and you are still the parent. But, I see a lot of parents like this where I live, parents who let the kids do everything and anything they want.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Nishi621 said:


> i agree with you,* let your kid express him or herself the way they want, but, there are limits and you are still the parent.* But, I see a lot of parents like this where I live, parents who let the kids do everything and anything they want.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I second that!

I didn't dress like a girly girl when I was little, but the clothes I wore were for girls. I had a tomboy phase as did my sisters and girl cousins. we all grew out of it and I think we are all fine young adult women.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ill take Shiloh in all of her tomboy glory any day over Suri in a sun dress in the dead of winter looking agitated as hell. That is a set of parents that appear to let their kid do whatever she wants. 

IMO.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Aren't Brad and Angie on the "breaking societal stereotypes and predisposed gender roles" bandwagon? 

I think it's nice they let her wear what she wants. There are other more important battles they'll need to fight with her. Her wearing "boy" clothes vs. "girl" clothes really doesn't matter. She's cute and comfortable in them.


----------



## Ritovskyta

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ill take Shiloh in all of her tomboy glory any day over Suri in a sun dress in the dead of winter looking agitated as hell. That is a set of parents that appear to let their kid do whatever she wants.
> 
> IMO.


Agree 100%.


----------



## Ejm1059

Shi is EXACTLY like my cousin. We grew up together and I can count on one hand how many times I've seen her in a dress. She has always dressed like a boy. We're in college now and nothing has changed. She's gorgeous too, but has never felt the need to live up to societys expectations of what a girl should wear. This hasn't stopped her from snagging boyfriends either  

Why people insist that Shi dresses more girly is beyond me. She's 5. She's got her whole life to figure out her own personal style that she's happy with. Right now its dressing like her brothers. I think its great that Brad and Angie don't force her to into something she doesn't want to do (especially something silly as clothes)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Nicely put!!


----------



## imgg

Ejm1059 said:


> Shi is EXACTLY like my cousin. We grew up together and I can count on one hand how many times I've seen her in a dress. She has always dressed like a boy. We're in college now and nothing has changed. She's gorgeous too, but has never felt the need to live up to societys expectations of what a girl should wear. This hasn't stopped her from snagging boyfriends either
> 
> Why people insist that Shi dresses more girly is beyond me. *She's 5*. She's got her whole life to figure out her own personal style that she's happy with. Right now its dressing like her brothers. I think its great that Brad and Angie don't force her to into something she doesn't want to do (especially something silly as clothes)



As an adult if you want to dress like a boy, that's up to the individual.  They have been dressing Shi as a boy pretty much from day one.  Like other people have commented here, she doesn't have to be dressed in pinks laces etc. but she should be dressed gender appropriate.  I can imagine the long term psychological affects when you look/dress more like a boy from a small baby, but are a girl.  She is not old enough to make these decisions, so IMO it's inappropriate and possibly harmful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They have not been dressing her like a boy from day one. Why would they single her out. Remember. When she was wearing dresses the complaint back then was that it wasn't colorful enough for a child. It is always something with their kids that the media fixates on from head to toe.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

imgg said:


> As an adult if you want to dress like a boy, that's up to the individual.  *They have been dressing Shi as a boy pretty much from day one.*  Like other people have commented here, she doesn't have to be dressed in pinks laces etc. but she should be dressed gender appropriate.  I can imagine the long term psychological affects when you look/dress more like a boy from a small baby, but are a girl.  She is not old enough to make these decisions, so IMO it's inappropriate and possibly harmful.



I am sorry but that's not true - I have seen quite a few pictures of a "younger" Shiloh in dresses


----------



## VanessaJean

I think Brad and Angie are doing the right thing by letting Shiloh dress the way she wants. Why fight over something so small?


----------



## lara0112

so she is 5 and people already know what might happen in the future? LOL, especially if this is supposed to suggest what I am thinking.

why would anyone care? my kids are very vocal when it comes to clothing choices - my son refuses to wear shorts - pants have to be long and cover all his leg, and never anything else but jeans. his sister often wants to wear a shirt of his to look like him, and they will grow out of it. how do we even know how any of these celeb parents raise their kids? of course Suri would be agitated with all the fuss the paps are making... the short glimpse in a very extreme situation says nothing about child rearing.


----------



## Ejm1059

There are pics of Shi in dresses right around her birth. That obviously changed after she grew up a bit. Clothes  shouldn't define a person and I doubt any "problems" she may have in the future is rooted in the fact that she liked wearing boys clothes as a kid. But that's just me.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Ill take Shiloh in all of her tomboy glory any day over Suri in a sun dress in the dead of winter looking agitated as hell. That is a set of parents that appear to let their kid do whatever she wants.


  Agree!  The Suri fashion promo stuff is too much - poor kid.


----------



## chay

I've seen pictures of Chaz Bono in his parents show; we now know that despite being in frilly dresses and pigtails at a younger age - he went against type...so what if Shiloh wants to dress like her brothers now?


----------



## jumanji

^ Couldn't agree more.  I'm amazed how many people think it's objectionable that shiloh doesn't wear traditional female colors or styles.  We're socialized into our gender roles, not born with them.  There are many different versions of "girl"; having a plurality of female identities in society is a good thing.  By allowing children of either sex to just be a person, rather than box them into a socially constructed norm, they are truly allowing their children to create and discover their own identities.  I think it's wonderful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wonder when people compare Shiloh to Chaz if they ever saw one pic of him as a child. Cher dressed him like she dressed herself. Custom Bob Mackie. Head to toe.


----------



## Swanky

I agree.  1st of all they DID dress Shiloh in pretty dresses as a baby. . .  plus who the heck cares!? LOL!
One thing you quickly learn w/ kids this age is PICK YOUR BATTLES.  
Just because she wants pants/tennis shoes people are suggesting she'll be *gasp* "gay"!?  OH horror! 

For realz, let the *kid* be, she's a child for pete's sake.  This is why it should be illegal to photograph minors IMO.  No one here would want a bunch of strangers tearing their kids apart and speculating on a CHILD'S sexuality


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree.  1st of all they DID dress Shiloh in pretty dresses as a baby. . .  plus who the heck cares!? LOL!
> One thing you quickly learn w/ kids this age is PICK YOUR BATTLES.
> Just because she wants pants/tennis shoes people are suggesting she'll be *gasp* "gay"!?  OH horror!
> 
> For realz, let the *kid* be, she's a child for pete's sake.  This is why it should be illegal to photograph minors IMO.  No one here would want a bunch of strangers tearing their kids apart and speculating on a CHILD'S sexuality


----------



## Sweetpea83

jumanji said:


> ^ Couldn't agree more.  I'm amazed how many people think it's objectionable that shiloh doesn't wear traditional female colors or styles.  We're socialized into our gender roles, not born with them.  There are many different versions of "girl"; having a plurality of female identities in society is a good thing.  By allowing children of either sex to just be a person, rather than box them into a socially constructed norm, they are truly allowing their children to create and discover their own identities.  I think it's wonderful.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

jumanji said:


> ^ Couldn't agree more.  I'm amazed how many people think it's objectionable that shiloh doesn't wear traditional female colors or styles.  We're socialized into our gender roles, not born with them.  There are many different versions of "girl"; having a plurality of female identities in society is a good thing.  By allowing children of either sex to just be a person, rather than box them into a socially constructed norm, they are truly allowing their children to create and discover their own identities.  I think it's wonderful.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ejm1059 said:


> There are pics of Shi in dresses right around her birth. That obviously changed after she grew up a bit. Clothes  shouldn't define a person and I doubt any "problems" she may have in the future is rooted in the fact that she liked wearing boys clothes as a kid. But that's just me.


^^
 
shiloh will grow up to be whomever she wants to be. i don't see why a 5 year old wearing boyish clothes is such a big deal, they are just clothes


----------



## imgg

They have been dressing her in boy clothes since she was about two years old. It's not like Shi can go in a store and buy her clothes. She is going to wear whatever her parents buy her. At an older age, if she wants to buy and dress like a boy, so be it.  Not appropriate for her age now. Kids this age are too impressionable and it will change how she views herself as an adult.  Would it be appropriate to dress her son in a frilly dress at 2?  

This has nothing to do with my views against gays as someone sort of indicated.  Shi is still a baby and a girl.  As an adult, do and choose whatever you want.  A parent shouldn't be pushing their own agenda or life views on their kids at this age.  

I have my own theories as to why her parents are doing this, but since this is the AJ thread and so many die hard AJ fans here no matter what she does, I'll keep them to myself.

As they say, I guess we will all have to agree to disagree.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree.  1st of all they DID dress Shiloh in pretty dresses as a baby. . .  plus who the heck cares!? LOL!
> One thing you quickly learn w/ kids this age is PICK YOUR BATTLES.
> Just because she wants pants/tennis shoes people are suggesting she'll be *gasp* "gay"!?  OH horror!
> 
> For realz, let the *kid* be, she's a child for pete's sake.  This is why it should be illegal to photograph minors IMO.  No one here would want a bunch of strangers tearing their kids apart and speculating on a CHILD'S sexuality


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Smurfs with the Kids!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: Plan B Producing 'The Normal Heart' Film






















Source: JustJared


----------



## VanessaJean

Why would Brad and Angie have some sort of agenda with Shiloh and not any of their other girls? That seems pretty crazy to me. She's a little girl that likes to wear pants. Who cares?


----------



## Swanky

imgg said:


> They have been dressing her in boy clothes since she was about two years old. It's not like Shi can go in a store and buy her clothes. She is going to wear whatever her parents buy her. At an older age, if she wants to buy and dress like a boy, so be it.  Not appropriate for her age now. Kids this age are too impressionable and it will change how she views herself as an adult.  Would it be appropriate to dress her son in a frilly dress at 2?
> 
> This has nothing to do with my views against gays as someone sort of indicated.  Shi is still a baby and a girl.  As an adult, do and choose whatever you want.  A parent shouldn't be pushing their own agenda or life views on their kids at this age.
> 
> I have my own theories as to why her parents are doing this, but since this is the AJ thread and *so many die hard AJ fans here no matter what she does, I'll keep them to myself.*
> 
> As they say, I guess we will all have to agree to disagree.



Uh, just to be clear I am NOT a fan of this couple  
But I am, however, able to make unbiased opinions.  
Her other 2 daughters dress like girls.  I think conspiracy theories are such a waste of time, like she and Brad are cooking up plans not to let Shiloh dress like a girl?  
I just think these are parents, and like the rest of us I think they're picking their battles.

Here's a 2 year old Shiloh for reference


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Cute photos from the smurfs! And little Shiloh is such a cutie in those old photos! And still is of course  I have a feeling all these little girls will be stunners when they are older.


----------



## `JeNNY

*Shiloh is a child -- I'm more concerned about Brad dressing like K-Fed, ugh!*


----------



## Chanel522

I love Angie's all black outfit in the most recent pics.  She always looks so put together and calm for having all the kids with her all the time.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Uh, just to be clear I am NOT a fan of this couple
> But I am, however, able to make unbiased opinions.
> Her other 2 daughters dress like girls.  I think conspiracy theories are such a waste of time, like she and Brad are cooking up plans not to let Shiloh dress like a girl?
> I just think these are parents, and like the rest of us I think they're picking their battles.
> 
> Here's a 2 year old Shiloh for reference


Actually my post you quoted was not directed to you. 

The pics you posted appear to me to be younger than two. They have been dressing Shi in boy clothes for several years.  Whether it started at 2 or 3 years old my doesn't change my opinion.  I'm not the first person to make these comments about how they dress her.  Obviously other people agree with my statements.  We can agree to disagree.


----------



## imgg

Also for all the Suri comments.  I fully agree as well.  That is taking things in the extreme opposite direction.


----------



## Ejm1059

Has Suri ever worn pants?


----------



## Swanky

I don't know but seriously, they're KIDS.  One girl wants to wear plastic heels and dresses the other wants to wear pants.  My DD chose dresses and big bows until about 2 yrs ago and her BFF literally wore sports jerseys to school every day.  Neither hurt anyone.
Can we stop picking apart little ones?  It's kinda gross.


----------



## imgg

I'm not picking apart little ones.  I personally think Shi is a beautiful little girl.  I wish her parents dressed her appropriately. Not sure why that is such an offensive comment.


----------



## Ejm1059

I think we should focus on what a stylish runway model Zahara's going to be when she grows up  She wears some of the cutest things!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

`JeNNY said:


> *Shiloh is a child -- I'm more concerned about Brad dressing like K-Fed, ugh!*



:lolots: thank you for the comic relief.


----------



## Kimm992

It amazes me how people so easily accept the social stereotypes of "girl" and "boy".

Who is it that makes these ridiculous rules???  Why do people feel such a strong desire to fit into these social confines???

Does it REALLY matter what colour pants a kid wears???  

I think teaching your kids that they don't need to conform to gender stereotypes is a much more valuable lesson than teaching them that because of their "sex" they "should" wear a certain thing or should not wear a certain thing.

I find it really sad how brain washed people can be.


----------



## Sweetpea83

imgg said:


> They have been dressing her in boy clothes since she was about two years old. It's not like Shi can go in a store and buy her clothes. She is going to wear whatever her parents buy her. At an older age, if she wants to buy and dress like a boy, so be it.  Not appropriate for her age now. Kids this age are too impressionable and it will change how she views herself as an adult.  Would it be appropriate to dress her son in a frilly dress at 2?
> 
> This has nothing to do with my views against gays as someone sort of indicated.  Shi is still a baby and a girl.  As an adult, do and choose whatever you want.  A parent shouldn't be pushing their own agenda or life views on their kids at this age.
> 
> I have my own theories as to why her parents are doing this, but since this is the AJ thread and so many die hard AJ fans here no matter what she does, I'll keep them to myself.
> 
> As they say, I guess we will all have to agree to disagree.




Um...it doesn't matter if I'm a fan of theirs or not...I still don't care if they let this kid dress like this or not..whether it's the family or let's say another celeb's kid...


----------



## Swanky

I'm just feeling like if any of the people here that have been critical of this _*child*_ read these posts about their OWN kids they'd feel hurt or offended. . . 
kids should be completely off limits.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Shiloh is dressed inappropriately? Hmmm.


----------



## imgg

I'm not criticizing a child, I am criticizing her parents.  Big difference.  Again, Shi can't buy her own clothes, she is going to wear what her parents provide.  I feel at her age she should be dressed more like a girl.  You don't agree, but lets not make it into something its not.


----------



## Swanky

Who said I'm addressing you?  I'd have to read back at whomever keeps suggesting she'll turn out gay if they push boy clothes on her - I don't commit things like 'who said what' to memory.


----------



## imgg

^ okay, sorry!


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm just feeling like if any of the people here that have been critical of this _*child*_ read these posts about their OWN kids they'd feel hurt or offended. . .
> *kids should be completely off limits*.





You cant force a child to wear something they don't like. I completely agree about parents being wise about picking their battles. I went shopping with my 6 yo cousin this weekend and my did she have a fit. She did get one outfit she liked but the others no. Mom and dad have to agree where to draw the line and which battles to fight. They are the parents and raising a healthy and happy kid is hard. (I am not a parent, but I have a lot of younger cousins and I have worked with kids)


----------



## Kimm992

Shiloh is dressed inappropriately??

Wow.  Just.....wow.


----------



## AEGIS

she is so painfully thin.  i always wonder how parents who restrict their diets so much are able to set good food examples for their kids. like victoria beckham.



angelnyc89 said:


> Source: JustJared
> 
> 
> Back to Black lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Kimm992 said:


> It amazes me how people so easily accept the social stereotypes of "girl" and "boy".
> 
> Who is it that makes these ridiculous rules???  Why do people feel such a strong desire to fit into these social confines???
> 
> Does it REALLY matter what colour pants a kid wears???
> 
> I think teaching your kids that they don't need to conform to gender stereotypes is a much more valuable lesson than teaching them that because of their "sex" they "should" wear a certain thing or should not wear a certain thing.
> 
> I find it really sad how brain washed people can be.


----------



## angelnyc89

Something interesting that I had read on NYT along time ago:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/21/world/asia/21gender.html?pagewanted=all

Its a good read.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Goodness one lil comment turned into "this" wowzers


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

BagOuttaHell said:


> Shiloh is dressed inappropriately? Hmmm.


 
I don't think so I just thought it odd that they do indeed dress her in boys clothing. When there are in fact girls clothing that fit the bill for the style she seems to like, and can be found without hearts, and flowers etc. you get what i'm saying (I hope).



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm just feeling like if any of the people here that have been critical of this _*child*_ read these posts about their OWN kids they'd feel hurt or offended. . .
> kids should be completely off limits.


 
Actually no TBH my feelings would not be hurt I would expect ppl to give me the side eye if I dressed my daughter in boys clothing all the time. If she were old enough to dress herself that's something different. 

 but whatever their kid their decision, as I mentioned before I hope they all grow up to be happy well rounded adults. Clothes are just clothes, I just found it odd that's all. I also find the way SJP dresses her son odd as well.


----------



## lara0112

imgg said:


> They have been dressing her in boy clothes since she was about two years old. It's not like Shi can go in a store and buy her clothes. She is going to wear whatever her parents buy her. At an older age, if she wants to buy and dress like a boy, so be it.  Not appropriate for her age now. Kids this age are too impressionable and it will change how she views herself as an adult.  *Would it be appropriate to dress her son in a frilly dress at 2?  *
> 
> This has nothing to do with my views against gays as someone sort of indicated.  Shi is still a baby and a girl.  As an adult, do and choose whatever you want.  A parent shouldn't be pushing their own agenda or life views on their kids at this age.
> 
> I have my own theories as to why her parents are doing this, but since this is the AJ thread and so many die hard AJ fans here no matter what she does, I'll keep them to myself.
> 
> As they say, I guess we will all have to agree to disagree.



they used to do that in the 'old' days - I have pics of my great grand-uncle wearing a dress at the age of 2 or 3, and he turned out just fine with no lasting scars. I used to dress up my little brother as a girl and he also has no lasting scars, neither did it form his personality. it means NOTHING at this stage. they have two girls that went to dress girly and so they do, and one that doesn't. I don't see any agenda, as you don't have time for that as parents of 6 kids.


----------



## angelnyc89

I don't see the agenda either


----------



## scarlet555

There are six kids: Shiloh has brothers.   Maybe she wants to wear her brothers' clothes or something to that resemblance, because she idolizes Pax and Max, is that not possible?  Is that wrong?  Maybe they don't want her to, and now Angie has to buy her boy's clothes? Have none of you gone through a tomboy phase?  It ain't bad folks.  People do turn out alright, this does not mean you are messed up in the head or that your parents are.  And I didn't say anyone said that either... so don't start getting all...  *%$#?!! on me.  It's like wanting to wear a superman cape all the time as a child, be like your hero, you'll be alright...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

This reminds me...when I was a young, I was a complete tomboy...I hated wearing skirts and I love to wear boy clothes...my mother tried to dress me up like a little princess but I hated it and I wouldn't do it.

Well well...now own 2 pairs of pants in total and I wear dresses and skirts pretty much all the time...people do change - just sayin'


----------



## Ladybug09

lara0112 said:


> they used to do that in the 'old' days - I have pics of my great grand-uncle wearing a dress at the age of 2 or 3, and he turned out just fine with no lasting scars. I used to dress up my little brother as a girl and he also has no lasting scars, neither did it form his personality. it means NOTHING at this stage. they have two girls that went to dress girly and so they do, and one that doesn't. I don't see any agenda, as you don't have time for that as parents of 6 kids.


 
That is not the same. ALL young kids wore 'gowns' for lack of a better word until they reached a certain age. More so because pants/pantaloons didn't really exist for boys. They weren't as mass produced as they are today. Once a boy Did transition into 'shorts' or pants, it was a right of passage kind of thing, showing there entry to manhood.

This is comparing apples and oranges.



> *The way children have been dressed first relates to ideas of infancy, development, and gender identity. Until the eighteenth century most babies were wrapped in swaddling cloth, put in short dresses, then dressed in miniature adult clothing while still quite young in preparation for adult roles. *
> 
> The 1760's brought in philosophies of Rousseau which promoted clothing that allowed for children's natural development. Dresses promoted movement and ease for both sexes. Though adult roles were extremely gender specific, small children's clothing was not. The specifics of dress in every period of the eighteenth and nineteenth centuries cannot be discussed here as they changed with fashion, science and culture. General theories and tendencies, however, can be discussed.
> 
> Many images of small boys from the Victorian period and earlier appear feminine by today's standards. Some images show young boys in dresses almost identical to those of girls. Late nineteenth century images show boys in the little pantsuits with lace and velvet deemed the Little Lord Fauntleroy suit after one described in the Frances Hodgeson Burnett book. Boys' clothing was not dissimilar to women's fashions of the nineteenth century. It was not unusual in the nineteenth century for small girls to wear bloomers, or pants beneath their dresses as well. Though the shapes and details of this form of dress are feminine by today's standards, people living at the time would not confuse these boys for girls, nor would a parent be appalled at the idea of someone thinking their infant son was a little girl or vice versa.
> 
> Like many other aspects of dress, the visible implicators of masculine and feminine have changed over time. The color schemes we associate with the identification of an infant's gender did not develop until the early to mid twentieth century. Pinks and blues were used interchangeably on children when colors were used, but infants of the nineteenth century would most likely be attired in white. It displayed purity and could be bleached clean, an issue of practicality. Visible designs and accessories were recognizable by contemporaries as masculine or feminine, but the dress itself would not necessarily be an indicator.* Finally, the use of pants for infant and toddler boys could create additional difficulties as fasteners commonly used today (snaps, zippers and velcro) were not available until the twentieth century. In the time before a child was potty trained, dresses would provide cover and access to diapers.*
> 
> Until recent decades parents were not as concerned with declaring a child's sex. *Children would rarely be exposed to strangers until well into their toddler years due to the more home-based lives most people lived.[*11]* Gender would not need to be advertised to others who most likely knew the parents and the gender of the child already.
> 
> *Beliefs about the nature of children also supported the idea that children developed personalities and individual traits as they grew, but were not necessarily born with them. *Until babies grew into toddlers (2 or 3 years old) gender would not play a role in their lives.* This may have been partially due to the high rates of infant mortality. *This lack of individuality may have been a form of psychological protection for parents facing the likelihood of losing infant children.[*12]


----------



## lara0112

Ladybug09 said:


> That is not the same. ALL young kids wore 'gowns' for lack of a better word until they reached a certain age. More so because pants/pantaloons didn't really exist for boys. They weren't as mass produced as they are today. Once a boy Did transition into 'shorts' or pants, it was a right of passage kind of thing, showing there entry to manhood.
> 
> This is comparing apples and oranges.



I know that it is not a perfect example, but I did actually state that I would dress up my little brother as a girl and that was definitely during a boys wear pants time.

my point is still that there just too much focus on this: it is a child, and sometimes it is just not worth the fuss to fight for everything with your kid. not everything you do as a child automatically has an impact on your life later on...


----------



## DiorDeVille

imgg said:


> I'm seeing a lot of BP in Shiloh now. Before I use to see more of AJ. I just wish they would dress her more like a girl.


 
Think of it this way: when she becomes a teen and wants to rebel, I have a feeling the most rebelious thing she can do in this family is to fully embrace every frilly, girly stereotype available to her.  Or maybe she'll decide she wants a change to dresses.   It's not a big deal either way.

IDK.  I'm neutral - on one hand, it's entirely possible that this is what Shiloh wants.  On the other hand, I know a lot of kids who live to make their parents happy and who are hyper-sensitive to every and any verbal and non-verbal cue that mommy and daddy give them and if mommy and daddy coo over them more when they're in boy clothes, they're going to choose boy clothes.  I also know that most hollywood personalities don't leave their public images to chance in the slightest - and AJ has a reputation for being the queen of that particular art.  So, I'm a bit skeptical, but ultimately, there are so many more serious issues in this world to worry about and I'm sure she'll be fine, regardless.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Agree! The Suri fashion promo stuff is too much - poor kid.


 
Aw, Suri looks adorable and I always see her with her mother.  Speaking of kids choosing their own styles, Suri is usually in the types of clothing that the little kids I know would definitely pick for themselves. So I'm not sure why she would be singled out for criticism.  



jumanji said:


> ^ Couldn't agree more. I'm amazed how many people think it's objectionable that shiloh doesn't wear traditional female colors or styles. We're socialized into our gender roles, not born with them. There are many different versions of "girl"; having a plurality of female identities in society is a good thing. By allowing children of either sex to just be a person, rather than box them into a socially constructed norm, they are truly allowing their children to create and discover their own identities. I think it's wonderful.


 
Well, I'll just be blunt and Swanky can delete it if it's objectionable or contentious.  To speak for myself, at least, I think people who are erring on the side of disliking Shiloh's dress aren't so much concerned that AJ is letting Shiloh's choices run amuk.  There's more of a concern that she is, in fact, creating the perfect, slightly-edgy, image-appropriate family by pre-selecting her children's "roles" or "identities" to give them just enough "hook" that she's not at risk of losing her PR appeal in a relatively non-exotic and expected "soccer mom" persona.  Does that make sense? It's hard to explain.  

I look at the fact that she was sure to mention in interviews that her son liked to play with knives, wear firearm jewelry, etc. (and yet her charity work centers around eliminating mines and harmful weapons of war from 3rd world countries).  It makes her son edgy, it gives him a persona in the public eye that fits with her own while still casting her in a sympathetic light.  Since he's now someone with a personality that you and I, sitting at home, assume we somehow "know" in a celebrity sort of way, she has another way of boosting media coverage should it lag: give him a mohawk. Change his hair color.  You can't get that kind of coverage by pointing out that your kid won his spelling bee and placed first at the science fair, KWIM?  that sort of media coverage wouldn't give him a "public personality" that you and I could relate to and use to assume we "know" him.   It encourages media coverage.  

Her kids were born overseas ... why? There's nothing wrong with that at all - but you have to admit, it was profitable, it grew the amount of coverage she received in the media, etc.  She adopted a traumatized child from overseas and then, as if he didn't have enough adjustments to make, renamed him so his name would "fit" the pattern of her kids that she'd pre-determined.  Her kids are always being photographed and already, at an age where most children are just  children, already have pre-set personalities created for them in the media through their own personal "looks" and "styles" that no other child in the family is imitating.  And none of those styles are not socially accepted in some way - none of her sons are wearing dresses, for example (because a cute little girl being super tomboy and having that accepted is something our society finds acceptable; a little boy in dresses still makes the majority of people a bit nervous; a little boy struggling to adjust to a new name would make people nervous; a little girl being girly and dressy just shows that AJ's not afraid to allow traditional qualities in others and provides contrast for Shiloh, while making Zahara's nationality more relatable to us girly western fans- do you think people would find Zahara as relatable if SHE were the one in boys clothes all the time?  At the same time, all of AJ's girls aren't girly and frilly - that's too common, expected, bourgie, normal, and those are qualities that AJ's public image is most definitely not. She's definitely lucked out with kids who are just edgy enough to make HER motherhood journey just as fascintating and interesting as her pre-motherhood journey ... no boring girls in pink / boys in blue for her).  

She doesn't go into interviews and talk about her kids' bedwetting problems (uncool), she talks about how they like to crossdress (which is just cool enough, and a nod to her own colorful past and something that we can kind of endorse without feeling threatened or grossed out).  She flew overseas to visit troops while pregnant and the press releases went out on that - and when the public response was negative, they all quietly vanished. Too much adventuress, not enough earth mother, time to reset the public perception a bit in the other direction, perhaps. 

I'm not saying that it can't happen naturally.  Or that it makes her in any way a bad mother if it happened intentionally.  She's an actress - and a good one - and this sort of image managment is her job (and she's truly world-class at it. I'd hire her.)  I'm just saying that I think anyone with any exposure to the media and how that particular version of publicity works knows that forming an image - especially one as multi-faceted and reinvented as AJ's and her families - requires incredible intelligence and mastery of those involved in that publicity.  It almost never "just happens."  KWIM?


----------



## Grace123

DiorDeVille said:


> Aw, Suri looks adorable and I always see her with her mother.  Speaking of kids choosing their own styles, Suri is usually in the types of clothing that the little kids I know would definitely pick for themselves. So I'm not sure why she would be singled out for criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll just be blunt and Swanky can delete it if it's objectionable or contentious.  To speak for myself, at least, I think people who are erring on the side of disliking Shiloh's dress aren't so much concerned that AJ is letting Shiloh's choices run amuk.  There's more of a concern that she is, in fact, creating the perfect, slightly-edgy, image-appropriate family by pre-selecting her children's "roles" or "identities" to give them just enough "hook" that she's not at risk of losing her PR appeal in a relatively non-exotic and expected "soccer mom" persona.  Does that make sense? It's hard to explain.
> 
> I look at the fact that she was sure to mention in interviews that her son liked to play with knives, wear firearm jewelry, etc. (and yet her charity work centers around eliminating mines and harmful weapons of war from 3rd world countries).  It makes her son edgy, it gives him a persona in the public eye that fits with her own while still casting her in a sympathetic light.  Since he's now someone with a personality that you and I, sitting at home, assume we somehow "know" in a celebrity sort of way, she has another way of boosting media coverage should it lag: give him a mohawk. Change his hair color.  You can't get that kind of coverage by pointing out that your kid won his spelling bee and placed first at the science fair, KWIM?  that sort of media coverage wouldn't give him a "public personality" that you and I could relate to and use to assume we "know" him.   It encourages media coverage.
> 
> Her kids were born overseas ... why? There's nothing wrong with that at all - but you have to admit, it was profitable, it grew the amount of coverage she received in the media, etc.  She adopted a traumatized child from overseas and then, as if he didn't have enough adjustments to make, renamed him so his name would "fit" the pattern of her kids that she'd pre-determined.  Her kids are always being photographed and already, at an age where most children are just  children, already have pre-set personalities created for them in the media through their own personal "looks" and "styles" that no other child in the family is imitating.  And none of those styles are not socially accepted in some way - none of her sons are wearing dresses, for example (because a cute little girl being super tomboy and having that accepted is something our society finds acceptable; a little boy in dresses still makes the majority of people a bit nervous; a little boy struggling to adjust to a new name would make people nervous; a little girl being girly and dressy just shows that AJ's not afraid to allow traditional qualities in others and provides contrast for Shiloh, while making Zahara's nationality more relatable to us girly western fans- do you think people would find Zahara as relatable if SHE were the one in boys clothes all the time?  At the same time, all of AJ's girls aren't girly and frilly - that's too common, expected, bourgie, normal, and those are qualities that AJ's public image is most definitely not. She's definitely lucked out with kids who are just edgy enough to make HER motherhood journey just as fascintating and interesting as her pre-motherhood journey ... no boring girls in pink / boys in blue for her).
> 
> She doesn't go into interviews and talk about her kids' bedwetting problems (uncool), she talks about how they like to crossdress (which is just cool enough, and a nod to her own colorful past and something that we can kind of endorse without feeling threatened or grossed out).  She flew overseas to visit troops while pregnant and the press releases went out on that - and when the public response was negative, they all quietly vanished. Too much adventuress, not enough earth mother, time to reset the public perception a bit in the other direction, perhaps.
> 
> I'm not saying that it can't happen naturally.  Or that it makes her in any way a bad mother if it happened intentionally.  She's an actress - and a good one - and this sort of image managment is her job (and she's truly world-class at it. I'd hire her.)  I'm just saying that I think anyone with any exposure to the media and how that particular version of publicity works knows that forming an image - especially one as multi-faceted and reinvented as AJ's and her families - requires incredible intelligence and mastery of those involved in that publicity.  It almost never "just happens."  KWIM?




Man, when you are on, you're ON! That's a fabulous post. :true:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She gets a lot of flak for manipulating her image and the media. But who else should do it. Most of these celebrities can't do anything without asking 366563861540917664 handlers. And they still spiral out of control. Look at Tom Cruise. Stellar career up until one bad tv appearance that he will never live down.


----------



## Swanky

I think people are giving this too much thought and AJ too much credit, lol!
I don't think this is a huge masterminded thing.  JMO.
And I DO think some people are more excited to suggest Shiloh may be gay, those assumptions were super clear and repeated. . .  I think that's gross to discuss a *child* in this way.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree..*way* too much thought...


----------



## AEGIS

DiorDeVille said:


> Aw, Suri looks adorable and I always see her with her mother.  Speaking of kids choosing their own styles, Suri is usually in the types of clothing that the little kids I know would definitely pick for themselves. So I'm not sure why she would be singled out for criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll just be blunt and Swanky can delete it if it's objectionable or contentious.  To speak for myself, at least, I think people who are erring on the side of disliking Shiloh's dress aren't so much concerned that AJ is letting Shiloh's choices run amuk.  There's more of a concern that she is, in fact, creating the perfect, slightly-edgy, image-appropriate family by pre-selecting her children's "roles" or "identities" to give them just enough "hook" that she's not at risk of losing her PR appeal in a relatively non-exotic and expected "soccer mom" persona.  Does that make sense? It's hard to explain.
> 
> I look at the fact that she was sure to mention in interviews that her son liked to play with knives, wear firearm jewelry, etc. (and yet her charity work centers around eliminating mines and harmful weapons of war from 3rd world countries).  It makes her son edgy, it gives him a persona in the public eye that fits with her own while still casting her in a sympathetic light.  Since he's now someone with a personality that you and I, sitting at home, assume we somehow "know" in a celebrity sort of way, she has another way of boosting media coverage should it lag: give him a mohawk. Change his hair color.  You can't get that kind of coverage by pointing out that your kid won his spelling bee and placed first at the science fair, KWIM?  that sort of media coverage wouldn't give him a "public personality" that you and I could relate to and use to assume we "know" him.   It encourages media coverage.
> 
> Her kids were born overseas ... why? There's nothing wrong with that at all - but you have to admit, it was profitable, it grew the amount of coverage she received in the media, etc.  She adopted a traumatized child from overseas and then, as if he didn't have enough adjustments to make, renamed him so his name would "fit" the pattern of her kids that she'd pre-determined.  Her kids are always being photographed and already, at an age where most children are just  children, already have pre-set personalities created for them in the media through their own personal "looks" and "styles" that no other child in the family is imitating.  And none of those styles are not socially accepted in some way - none of her sons are wearing dresses, for example (because a cute little girl being super tomboy and having that accepted is something our society finds acceptable; a little boy in dresses still makes the majority of people a bit nervous; a little boy struggling to adjust to a new name would make people nervous; a little girl being girly and dressy just shows that AJ's not afraid to allow traditional qualities in others and provides contrast for Shiloh, while making Zahara's nationality more relatable to us girly western fans- do you think people would find Zahara as relatable if SHE were the one in boys clothes all the time?  At the same time, all of AJ's girls aren't girly and frilly - that's too common, expected, bourgie, normal, and those are qualities that AJ's public image is most definitely not. She's definitely lucked out with kids who are just edgy enough to make HER motherhood journey just as fascintating and interesting as her pre-motherhood journey ... no boring girls in pink / boys in blue for her).
> 
> She doesn't go into interviews and talk about her kids' bedwetting problems (uncool), she talks about how they like to crossdress (which is just cool enough, and a nod to her own colorful past and something that we can kind of endorse without feeling threatened or grossed out).  She flew overseas to visit troops while pregnant and the press releases went out on that - and when the public response was negative, they all quietly vanished. Too much adventuress, not enough earth mother, time to reset the public perception a bit in the other direction, perhaps.
> 
> I'm not saying that it can't happen naturally.  Or that it makes her in any way a bad mother if it happened intentionally.  She's an actress - and a good one - and this sort of image managment is her job (and she's truly world-class at it. I'd hire her.)  I'm just saying that I think anyone with any exposure to the media and how that particular version of publicity works knows that forming an image - especially one as multi-faceted and reinvented as AJ's and her families - requires incredible intelligence and mastery of those involved in that publicity.  It almost never "just happens."  KWIM?






i actually agree with every word of this paragraph.  Angie is a master manipulator of her image--not a bad thing--but it would be naive to think ANYTHING she does is an accident. i don't buy it.

i think she likely encourages Shiloh to dress in boys clothes.  Shiloh might have done it a few times--saw media uproar and was like hmm..let's keep going with this. bc then she can always answer w/ "i love my kids. self expression. gender roles. being open. blah blah."

everything she does is deliberate imo.


----------



## angelnyc89

Woah. One thing blew up into this huge thing. This is a child. Leave her alone. What if it was your child?


----------



## bisousx

lara0112 said:


> they used to do that in the 'old' days - I have pics of my great grand-uncle wearing a dress at the age of 2 or 3, and he turned out just fine with no lasting scars. I used to dress up my little brother as a girl and he also has no lasting scars, neither did it form his personality. it means NOTHING at this stage. they have two girls that went to dress girly and so they do, and one that doesn't. I don't see any agenda, as you don't have time for that as parents of 6 kids.



My parents playfully dressed my brother up in a dress once (he hated it). I insisted to wear boy's clothes and acted like a boy all the time. I turned out perfectly fine and feminine, and my brother is just fine too.


----------



## imgg

AEGIS said:


> i actually agree with every word of this paragraph.  Angie is a master manipulator of her image--not a bad thing--but it would be naive to think ANYTHING she does is an accident. i don't buy it.
> 
> i think she likely encourages Shiloh to dress in boys clothes.  Shiloh might have done it a few times--saw media uproar and was like hmm..let's keep going with this. bc then she can always answer w/ "i love my kids. self expression. gender roles. being open. blah blah."
> 
> everything she does is deliberate imo.



I agree.  It's amazing how much power this woman has over people. She seems to get away with so much more than any other person. Whatever she does, it's considered cool or edgy.  If this child was from any other celebrity there would be a lot more comments on how this child, _girl_ is dressed.  

AJ seems like the kind of person that needs complete control over every aspect of her life, including her children.  If Shi was older and dressed like this, I would think it would be her choice and a way of expressing herself, or phase- much like the one AJ went through when she cut her hair off and started dating a women.  She is simply too young to be making these decisions.  I hope for Shi's sake, she turns out okay.  I think she could look like a stunning little girl.  IMO, out of all their biological kids, all of them are cute, but Shi really has amazing features and was quite blessed in the looks department.  I bet Shi would be getting a lot more attention if she grew her hair out and wore a dress.  She'd be quite stunning.


----------



## imgg

DiorDeVille said:


> Think of it this way: when she becomes a teen and wants to rebel, I have a feeling the most rebelious thing she can do in this family is to fully embrace every frilly, girly stereotype available to her.  Or maybe she'll decide she wants a change to dresses.   It's not a big deal either way.
> 
> IDK.  I'm neutral - on one hand, it's entirely possible that this is what Shiloh wants.  On the other hand, I know a lot of kids who live to make their parents happy and who are hyper-sensitive to every and any verbal and non-verbal cue that mommy and daddy give them and if mommy and daddy coo over them more when they're in boy clothes, they're going to choose boy clothes.  I also know that most hollywood personalities don't leave their public images to chance in the slightest - and AJ has a reputation for being the queen of that particular art.  So, I'm a bit skeptical, *but ultimately, there are so many more serious issues in this world to worry about* and I'm sure she'll be fine, regardless.



I agree! But that applies to 100% of this board!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Media uproar over a tomboy.  Absurd.


----------



## coffeebeene

angelnyc89 said:


> Woah. One thing blew up into this huge thing. This is a child. Leave her alone. What if it was your child?



2nd this..

She'll grow older and into her next phase, she seems happy in her photos and she's just a kid, so her being happy and healthy is what's important


----------



## LADC_chick

Seriously, though--the claims that Angelina is the master manipulator of the media? She's not unique in Hollywood. They all cultivate their images, from the sudden "happy" photos of Will and Jada (to temper infidelity/gay rumors) to Beyonce rubbing her belly at the VMAs to Jennifer Aniston finding a man right around the time of one of her movie openings to even someone as Z list as Kim Kardashian selling out her wedding for more publicity.

It seems to boil down to whose media machinations bother one the least versus bothering them the most. For me, Angelina's play with the media isn't bothersome because she at least has something of substance to say (even when I don't always agree).


----------



## DC-Cutie

goodness.  some people have wayyyyy too much time on their hands.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Geez....I feel bad for celebrities  kids...not only do the parents get slack but now the kids?? Shame...


----------



## DiorDeVille

imgg said:


> I agree! But that applies to 100% of this board!


 
  Very true!!!


----------



## DiorDeVille

LADC_chick said:


> Seriously, though--the claims that Angelina is the master manipulator of the media? She's not unique in Hollywood. They all cultivate their images, from the sudden "happy" photos of Will and Jada (to temper infidelity/gay rumors) to Beyonce rubbing her belly at the VMAs to Jennifer Aniston finding a man right around the time of one of her movie openings to even someone as Z list as Kim Kardashian selling out her wedding for more publicity.
> 
> It seems to boil down to whose media machinations bother one the least versus bothering them the most. For me, Angelina's play with the media isn't bothersome because she at least has something of substance to say (even when I don't always agree).


 
 Of course!  I don't think it makes AJ bad or that it's a negative thing, necessarily.  (I love watching, FWIW.)  And I don't necessarily think it will harm the kids.  My only point was that I don't think it's chance and I don't think it's an accident. Which is the same thing I'd say for almost every celeb.    No value judgments attached to that.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

scarlet555 said:


> There are six kids: Shiloh has brothers. *Maybe she wants to wear her brothers' clothes or something to that resemblance, because she idolizes Pax and Max, is that not possible*? Is that wrong? Maybe they don't want her to, and now Angie has to buy her boy's clothes? Have none of you gone through a tomboy phase? It ain't bad folks. People do turn out alright, this does not mean you are messed up in the head or that your parents are. And I didn't say anyone said that either... so don't start getting all... *%$#?!! on me. It's like wanting to wear a superman cape all the time as a child, be like your hero, you'll be alright...


 

Good point. I had not thought of that!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

DiorDeVille said:


> Aw, Suri looks adorable and I always see her with her mother. Speaking of kids choosing their own styles, Suri is usually in the types of clothing that the little kids I know would definitely pick for themselves. So I'm not sure why she would be singled out for criticism.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'll just be blunt and Swanky can delete it if it's objectionable or contentious. To speak for myself, at least, I think people who are erring on the side of disliking Shiloh's dress aren't so much concerned that AJ is letting Shiloh's choices run amuk. There's more of a concern that she is, in fact, creating the perfect, slightly-edgy, image-appropriate family by pre-selecting her children's "roles" or "identities" to give them just enough "hook" that she's not at risk of losing her PR appeal in a relatively non-exotic and expected "soccer mom" persona. Does that make sense? It's hard to explain.
> 
> I look at the fact that she was sure to mention in interviews that her son liked to play with knives, wear firearm jewelry, etc. (and yet her charity work centers around eliminating mines and harmful weapons of war from 3rd world countries). It makes her son edgy, it gives him a persona in the public eye that fits with her own while still casting her in a sympathetic light. Since he's now someone with a personality that you and I, sitting at home, assume we somehow "know" in a celebrity sort of way, she has another way of boosting media coverage should it lag: give him a mohawk. Change his hair color. You can't get that kind of coverage by pointing out that your kid won his spelling bee and placed first at the science fair, KWIM? that sort of media coverage wouldn't give him a "public personality" that you and I could relate to and use to assume we "know" him. It encourages media coverage.
> 
> Her kids were born overseas ... why? There's nothing wrong with that at all - but you have to admit, it was profitable, it grew the amount of coverage she received in the media, etc. She adopted a traumatized child from overseas and then, as if he didn't have enough adjustments to make, renamed him so his name would "fit" the pattern of her kids that she'd pre-determined. Her kids are always being photographed and already, at an age where most children are just children, already have pre-set personalities created for them in the media through their own personal "looks" and "styles" that no other child in the family is imitating. And none of those styles are not socially accepted in some way - none of her sons are wearing dresses, for example (because a cute little girl being super tomboy and having that accepted is something our society finds acceptable; a little boy in dresses still makes the majority of people a bit nervous; a little boy struggling to adjust to a new name would make people nervous; a little girl being girly and dressy just shows that AJ's not afraid to allow traditional qualities in others and provides contrast for Shiloh, while making Zahara's nationality more relatable to us girly western fans- do you think people would find Zahara as relatable if SHE were the one in boys clothes all the time? At the same time, all of AJ's girls aren't girly and frilly - that's too common, expected, bourgie, normal, and those are qualities that AJ's public image is most definitely not. She's definitely lucked out with kids who are just edgy enough to make HER motherhood journey just as fascintating and interesting as her pre-motherhood journey ... no boring girls in pink / boys in blue for her).
> 
> She doesn't go into interviews and talk about her kids' bedwetting problems (uncool), she talks about how they like to crossdress (which is just cool enough, and a nod to her own colorful past and something that we can kind of endorse without feeling threatened or grossed out). She flew overseas to visit troops while pregnant and the press releases went out on that - and when the public response was negative, they all quietly vanished. Too much adventuress, not enough earth mother, time to reset the public perception a bit in the other direction, perhaps.
> 
> I'm not saying that it can't happen naturally. Or that it makes her in any way a bad mother if it happened intentionally. She's an actress - and a good one - and this sort of image managment is her job (and she's truly world-class at it. I'd hire her.) I'm just saying that I think anyone with any exposure to the media and how that particular version of publicity works knows that forming an image - especially one as multi-faceted and reinvented as AJ's and her families - requires incredible intelligence and mastery of those involved in that publicity. It almost never "just happens." KWIM?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think people are giving this too much thought and AJ too much credit, lol!
> I don't think this is a huge masterminded thing. JMO.
> And I DO think some people are more excited to suggest Shiloh may be gay, those assumptions were super clear and repeated. . . I think that's gross to discuss a *child* in this way.


 

I agree with you on that, the gay suggestion that was thrown out was not necessary.


----------



## Swanky

It's what set me off TBH.  Little kids don't deserve that kind of gossip.


----------



## angelnyc89

DC-Cutie said:


> goodness.  some people have wayyyyy too much time on their hands.



Way to much time.



Sweetpea83 said:


> Geez....I feel bad for celebrities  kids...not only do the parents get slack but now the kids?? Shame...


----------



## KatsBags

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Good point. I had not thought of that!



I've thought that along, honestly.

Our daughter did the same thing when our son started school. She wore all his hand-me-downs.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

KatsBags said:


> I've thought that along, honestly.
> 
> Our daughter did the same thing when our son started school. She wore all his hand-me-downs.


 

kids certainly do want to be like their older siblings that's for sure. I have two girls so I wouldn't know how a little girl would be with an older brother.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jane Goodall Teams Up with Angelina Jolie in New Film*

Famed chimpanzee researcher Jane Goodall will soon be appearing onscreen with one of her most famous friends: Angelina Jolie.

Jane's Journey, a cinematic biography about Goodall, 77, chronicles her worldwide travels, personal footage from her childhood, and her charity work with Jolie.

More here:
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20525999,00.html


----------



## karo

Brad Pitt arriving in Richmond to meet up with Angelina Jolie (September 8).


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie out in London (September 8).


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks good. I like her boots with the skirt.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the bag & boots...


----------



## Ejm1059

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Jane Goodall Teams Up with Angelina Jolie in New Film*
> 
> Famed chimpanzee researcher Jane Goodall will soon be appearing onscreen with one of her most famous friends: Angelina Jolie.
> 
> Jane's Journey, a cinematic biography about Goodall, 77, chronicles her worldwide travels, personal footage from her childhood, and her charity work with Jolie.
> 
> More here:
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20525999,00.html



I love Goodall. Her work with chimps is amazing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree!


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love the bag & boots...



Me too. Need to google them.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: 'Moneyball' Press Conference in Toronto





























Source: JustJared



He looks good for his age! His look reminds me of a few years ago.


----------



## Chanel522

Both Brad and Angie look amazing!!  They have to be two of the most gorgeous people on the face of the planet and the fact that she has such a huge heart and genuinely cares about the good of others only makes her more beautiful.  I love love love them as a couple and family!!!


----------



## Santress

*Moneyball* premiere at *TIFF* (September 9, 2011):
































(Source: * Just Jared*)


----------



## Santress

> FYI: Angelina is wearing a Vivienne Westwood dress and Stuart Weiztman shoes.


(Source: * Just Jared*)


----------



## angelnyc89

They both look great. Love her clutch too. He make up is always perfect.


----------



## knics33

^I agree - her makeup is *always* on point and that clutch is really cute. They both look great in the last set of pics (still think she needs to gain some weight, though). Brad has aged really well.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gosh she's gorgeous! Look at those eyes. 

Brad looks great too, I love this couple. Long live Brangelina!


----------



## angelnyc89

I also think she needs to put on weight. She has put on some in recent pics but needs to put on some more.


----------



## basicandorganic

I love her LV clutch in the last pics.


----------



## birkin101

Just saw her sitting with Viggo Mortison and a bunch of other people at the restaurant at the Ritz Toronto.  She is really skinny irl. Will try to upload a picture later.  She was sitting at the table next to mine.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Gorgeous dress!


----------



## birkin101




----------



## angelnyc89

^your pic is not showing up


----------



## birkin101

Trying this again.


----------



## angelnyc89

^oh crap you were near her!


----------



## kcf68

birkin101 said:


> Trying this again.


 
Hee Hee! Were you trying to do this incognito so she wouldn't know she was having her picture taken.  I like Viggo M.  too...


----------



## Ladybug09

her face is a mess close up. Way too dewy makeup, but I love the black dress. Just wish she would change it up some. Especially the hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

kcf68 said:


> Hee Hee! Were you trying to do this incognito so she wouldn't know she was having her picture taken. I like Viggo M. too...


 that's what I was thinking too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

birkin101 said:


> Trying this again.




Lol, looks like she saw you taking her pic!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Santress said:


> (Source: * Just Jared*)



Both look great!


----------



## birkin101

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol, looks like she saw you taking her pic!


 
I know it sounds strange but when I tried to look at her a couple of times through mirror, I caught her looking at me. I thought that was weird.... I was not staring or anything. My dh actually took the picture with his blackberry and it looked like he was making a call so I don't know what she thought.  The security in that place was intimidating.  I was originally seated about a meter from her and facing her head on, I had to move  - it was so uncomfortable.


----------



## birkin101

Ladybug09 said:


> her face is a mess close up. Way too dewy makeup, but I love the black dress. Just wish she would change it up some. Especially the hair.


 
If you see her about a couple of feet away she is actually quite stunning, not sure how close do you mean.


----------



## birkin101

Her voice is not actually as deep as I originally thought, I could hear her conversation discussing some new movie project or something along those lines.

Everyone passing by the table kept staring at her and doing double takes, I do not think she even had the privacy to eat.


----------



## angelnyc89

^That must suck.


----------



## Ladybug09

birkin101 said:


> If you see her about a couple of feet away she is actually quite stunning, not sure how close do you mean.


In the red carpet pic, there was one really big close up. The make up looked to dewy/sweaty and I thought her face looked a mess.

Usually though, I do think she looks good.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad Pitt is a satisfied man. Or at least that's what he tells Sunday's Parade magazine in promotion of his latest film, "Moneyball." In a very candid interview, Brad shares why he wasn't happy in his marriage with Jennifer Aniston and how much he loves Angie. Plus, he addresses those pesky wedding rumors. 

On why he's happy now:


"I put much more emphasis on being a satisfied man. I'm satisfied with making true choices and finding the woman I love, Angie, and building a family that I love so much. A family is a risky venture, because the greater the love, the greater the loss. &#8230; That's the trade-off. But I'll take it all." 



"It became very clear to me that I was intent on trying to find a movie about an interesting life, but I wasn't living an interesting life myself. I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasn't."


On his decision to start a family with Angelina Jolie 

"One of the greatest, smartest things I ever did was give my kids Angie as their mom. She is such a great mom. Oh, man, I'm so happy to have her."

"How many stories have you read that aren't true, stories about me and Angie being married or fighting or splitting up? And when we don't split up, there's a whole new round that we've made up and we're back together again! We'll get married when everyone can. We're not splitting up. And we don't have a seventh child yet."


"I was surprised at how automatic it is, how much of it is instinctual. And now I have a great confidence and trust in those instincts. I mean, one sound at night and you're awake and up because they may need you. Or when they start to have a tantrum, you know to divert them from spinning out by helping them focus on something. It 
just goes on and on. I tell them, 'You can make a mess, but you've got to clean it up.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This Week's Cover: Brad Pitt gives a frank, funny, uncensored interview about his life and career
by EW staff


Brad Pitt gives a rare, three-and-a-half hour interview in the new issue of Entertainment Weekly, speaking from London where he&#8217;s promoting Moneyball and shooting the zombie epic World War Z. He talks about career highs, like meeting Angelina Jolie on the set of Mr. & Mrs. Smith: &#8220;We had some good workshops beforehand. Had some good laughs and ideas. That was just a great collaboration that turned into a greater collaboration.&#8221; He admits the couple may want to rethink their policy of never working at the same time &#8212; it helps with child rearing, but also means they can&#8217;t make movies together. &#8220;We should be doing them together,&#8221; Pitt says, in the first in a series called The EW Interview, dedicated to icons reflecting on their careers. &#8220;That&#8217;s what we should be doing. We should be doing everything together, and then we could work less. We could have more time off.&#8221;

The conversation covers many low moments as well, and Pitt is ruthlessly honest about his own failures. Told he looks miserable in 1994&#8217;s Interview with The Vampire, he says: &#8220;I am miserable. Six months in the f&#8212;ing dark. Contact lenses, makeup, I&#8217;m playing the ***** role&#8230;&#8221; Pitt says he was depressed by the colorless role and the dreary London shoot: &#8220;One day, it broke me&#8230; I called David Geffen, who was a producer&#8230; I said, &#8216;David, I can&#8217;t do this anymore. I can&#8217;t do it. How much will it take to get me out?&#8217; And he goes, very calmly, &#8216;Forty million dollars.&#8217;&#8221;

For more on Brad Pitt, including the truth behind his &#8220;rescue&#8221; of an extra on the set of &#8220;World War Z,&#8221; pick up the new issue of Entertainment Weekly, on stands September 16th


----------



## angelnyc89

I believe this is the rest of the interview from Parade:



> Brad Pitt opens up about family and finding time for what's important in life in this Sundays PARADE with Dotson Rader. In the exclusive extras below, the 47-year-old star talks about faith, gay marriage, and why he needs to learn French.
> 
> ON SAME-SEX MARRIAGE
> Can you believe that were still fighting for equality in America? To be against marriage for everyone is utter discrimination.  I feel strongly about that because if equality of marriage doesnt happen now, the next generation will have to deal with it.
> 
> It is an amazing thing that New York has finally gotten same-sex marriage. But the real problem is that the federal government hides behind states on this issue. It is blatant, ugly bigotry, and the federal government shouldnt be doing that. Youre denying some Americans the right that all Americans have, to live their lives as they choose.
> 
> What are you so afraid of? Thats my question. Gay people getting married? What is so scary about that? Its complicated.  You grow up in a religion like that and you try to pray the gay away. I feel sadness for people like that. This is where people start short-circuitinginstead of being brave and questioning their beliefs, they are afraid and feel that they have to defend them.
> 
> I dont mind a world with religion in it. There are some beautiful tenets within all religions.  What I get hot about is when they start dictating how other people must live. People suffer because of it. They are spreading misery.
> 
> My family is all devout Christians. Yes, absolutely.  We dont see eye to eye on this one, yet at the end of the day we love each other, were still family."
> 
> ON  FAITH
> "I grew up Baptist, and then the family switched over to more of an evangelical movement, probably right around the time I was in late high school. Theres a point where youre un-tethered from the beliefs of your childhood. That point came for me when it was finally clear my religion didnt work for me. I had questions about Christianity that I could not get answered to my satisfaction, questions that Id been asking since I was in kindergarten. I realized it didnt feel right to me, that one question just led to another.  It was like going down a rabbit hole, each answer provoking another question. There were things I didnt agree with.
> 
> My religion was telling me what not to dowhat not to even think about doing. Those are the things I would try, because that was my nature. I had to experience things to know what would work for mesay, something as simple as premarital sex. I can figure out what works or doesnt work. I will know. You say that something is wrong for me to do? Well, I know its not wrong because I just did it. Then you say something else is also wrong? Yeah, I did that too, and youre right, it is wrong for me. But it wasnt wrong just because you told me it was.
> 
> ON ADOPTING CHILDREN
> When Angie and I first met, we came together quite quickly and we decided we were adopting. Now the rules are that because we are not married, I cant adopt. Angie adopts. We decided we were adopting a daughter. We were going to do it right out of the gate. We were not going to mess around.  Angie said, 'No shopping [for kids].' I thought that was astute and beautifully put. It took the pressure off of adoption and brought a magic to it. We had set our parameterswe had room in our family if anyone needed a home. We got the call, and thats our eldest daughter, Zahara.
> 
> You get an attachment to people and places that you see.  If you see suffering when youre there, then youve made a connection to those people and you have to act on it. Once you have an understanding of it then you have to try to help. I say to people, go travel the world.  Open your eyes. See it."
> 
> ON NATURE VERSES NUTURE
> "If you ask me about nature versus nurture, Im going to say it is 80 percent nature, absolutely. You see [a childs character] six, maybe nine months in. Now, some of our kids need more nurturing than others. Some have more delicacy. Theyre all just unique individuals."
> 
> ON LEARNING FRENCH
> All our kids are speaking French, so now we have that second language infused into our home. Everyone is learning another language. Ive got the Rosetta Stone for French sitting right on the table in the bedroom, and its going to be loaded into my brain. I know there are certain synapses in my brain that just freeze dead at French, but I have to learn it because our kids are speaking it. [Laughs] Even the twins as babies were saying certain things in French.
> 
> ON FAME
> I dont read about Angie or me in the press. I dont see anything. I really dont want to know. I dont think the generation [of celebrities] preceding me had it as bad as I did. And I think the generation after me has it worse than that. Im talking about the tabloid press.
> 
> "In the 90s it really shook me up. I couldnt believe that people would just make up stories. I would never think to do that. I mean, I went to journalism school. And theres a code of ethics to journalism.  Its about being unbiased and not sensationalist and speculative. Now theres a cult of speculation. 'A close source says'
> 
> "The thing that really amazed me was when someone would describe why I did something, or what I was feeling. I used to go mental over it and try to fight it. But it was a futile battle, so I just gave up on it."
> 
> ON HIS FILM ROLES
> "I try not to play the same role twice. Im not the guy that can make and sell a brand. Im capable at most things and great at nothing. Ive only repeated two roles. It was when I thought there was something I didnt crack the first time and wanted to crack it."
> 
> ON MAKING MOVIES
> The first version of a script is always the most organic. Then too many voices get involved in the process and start trying to hone it and shape it into what they think a movie should be and what an audience wants. Suddenly the movie loses its actual reason for being made. It happens time and time again. When I did Legends of the Fall, I was always quite at odds with the romance in the movie, but thats the way the film went. Then, after the movie was shot, the scene I loved the most was taken out of the film. They told me the reason was that, in market testing, the audience disliked it. This is when I first became hip to marketing tests. I said, 'Show me.' It was the second most-disliked scene. But it was also the most-liked scene. My argument thenand it would still stand todayis that what you get from testing people is a visceral reaction, good or bad. Youre asking them if they dislike it, when maybe its that theyre uncomfortable with it. And thats a good thing.
> 
> "There is an underestimation of an audiences capacity to deal with difficult material. There are very few [film] people who really understand story. And those are the people I try to work with."
> 
> ON REBUILDING NEW ORLEANS
> "In New Orleans, after Katrina, I saw a solution. My frustration is that weve been able to help so little. What we have done in building homes has been really successful and will be so for 150 families. We have about 90 now that are completed or in process. There are still thousands of people more, struggling. Why has it taken so long to repair the city after Katrina? I really dont get it.
> 
> "Why does low income housing have to be built with shoddy, toxic materials? Why put another burden on families that have already suffered, on people trying to make ends meet, facing doctor bills? Why hand them home repair bills and huge electric and water bills that are unnecessary? Why, when you can build solid, energy-efficient, low-income housing properly, using new technology? I got involved because thats where I felt we should be going. New technology isnt just for the rich.
> 
> "What were building has changed the game, its revolutionary. It shows that theres no excuse for building the old way. Dollar for dollar, per square foot, what weve built works.  People in our new housing, who were used to dealing with $300 electric bills, are now paying $30, sometimes nothing. Weve had a few months this summer where every house but two had something like a $7 electric bill, and that was for processing fees.
> 
> "You build it tight, sealing it; you build in the direction of the sun and the wind; and you use solar and water collection. Its not that hard to do. But Im still surprised it hasnt caught on. Theres no excuse to build any other way if youre building from the ground up. We have about 90 houses now that are completed or in process of completion. HUD [U.S. Department of Housing and Development] has been very supportive.
> 
> "Were trying now to expand in other areas and prove that it works in other climates in America and beyond. For example, were building a pediatric medical facility and TB clinic in Ethiopia in our daughter [Zaharas] name."




Source: http://www.parade.com/celebrity/2011/09/brad-pitt-outtakes.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: Parade


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is an interesting point about how they decided to adopt Zahara. Because the media has alluded that she shops for kids like she does for produce.


----------



## knics33

^lol - that last picture is so goofy looking


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Long live Brangelina, they're adorable together.


----------



## Ladybug09

I Loved this entire part (except the part about we hooked up fast)



> ON ADOPTING CHILDREN
> &#8220;When Angie and I first met, we came together quite quickly and we decided we were adopting. Now the rules are that because we are not married, I can&#8217;t adopt. Angie adopts. We decided we were adopting a daughter. We were going to do it right out of the gate. We were not going to mess around. Angie said, 'No shopping [for kids].' I thought that was astute and beautifully put. *It took the pressure off of adoption and brought a magic to it.* We had set our parameters&#8212;we had room in our family if anyone needed a home. We got the call, and that&#8217;s our eldest daughter, Zahara.



I find that the families who don't 'shop' around end up extremely happy!


----------



## Allisonfaye

I thought those comments about Anniston were kind of unnecessary and nasty. First he leaves her to be with Angelina and then he says he was basically bored with her?


----------



## keodi

Allisonfaye said:


> I thought those comments about Anniston were kind of unnecessary and nasty. First he leaves her to be with Angelina and then he says he was basically bored with her?


----------



## VanessaJean

Great interview!


----------



## Rayann

re: the interview.

I also thought that those comments were harsh but was glad to hear his statement where he complemented Aniston. Closing the door after the horse has bolted, but better than leaving it on a sour note.


----------



## Jahpson

Allisonfaye said:


> I thought those comments about Anniston were kind of unnecessary and nasty. First he leaves her to be with Angelina and then he says he was basically bored with her?



*lurk mode deactivated*

that's what it sounds like to me. WOW!


----------



## DC-Cutie

Allisonfaye said:


> I thought those comments about Anniston were kind of unnecessary and nasty. First he leaves her to be with Angelina and then he says he was basically bored with her?



if that's how he feels, that how he feels..  People expect others to sugarcoat things.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Allisonfaye said:


> I thought those comments about Anniston were kind of unnecessary and nasty. First he leaves her to be with Angelina and then he says he was basically bored with her?


 

Agree. He could have done that interview without mentioning anything about her or their failed marriage. Why would he do such a thing knowing the media loves to take any little thing they can about that and pick it and spin it forever and ever  a$$hole.


----------



## HandbagAngel

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Agree. He could have done that interview without mentioning anything about her or their failed marriage. Why would he do such a thing knowing the media loves to take any little thing they can about that and pick it and spin it forever and ever  a$$hole.


 
Totally agree.  And the "damage control" Brad tried to make with _Us Weekly_ shows how selfish and unthoughtful he is.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

HandbagAngel said:


> Totally agree. And the "damage control" Brad tried to make with _Us Weekly_ shows how selfish and unthoughtful he is.


 

Yup!


----------



## Sweetpea83

DC-Cutie said:


> if that's how he feels, that how he feels..  People expect others to sugarcoat things.


Exactly...


----------



## Smoothoprter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree. 1st of all they DID dress Shiloh in pretty dresses as a baby. . . plus who the heck cares!? LOL!
> One thing you quickly learn w/ kids this age is PICK YOUR BATTLES.
> Just because she wants pants/tennis shoes people are suggesting she'll be *gasp* "gay"!? OH horror!
> 
> For realz, let the *kid* be, she's a child for pete's sake. This is why it should be illegal to photograph minors IMO. No one here would want a bunch of strangers tearing their kids apart and speculating on a CHILD'S sexuality


 
I'm late to this convo (sick as a dog)... but ^^^THIS x 1000!!!


----------



## scarlet555

DC-Cutie said:


> if that's how he feels, that how he feels.. People expect others to sugarcoat things.


 
This is what it is...  Divorce isn't fun, but people have capitalized on it a bit before movie premiers as I recall.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smoothoprter said:


> I'm late to this convo (sick as a dog)... but ^^^THIS x 1000!!!




Hope you get well soon!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hope you get well soon!


 
Thank , I'm actually all better. It was just a chest cold, I was out all last week with it.


----------



## angelnyc89

DC-Cutie said:


> if that's how he feels, that how he feels..  People expect others to sugarcoat things.


----------



## Grace123

Jahpson said:


> *lurk mode deactivated*
> 
> that's what it sounds like to me. WOW!



I guess I should read the interview to see what he said exactly, but honestly I find him as boring as he does himself, so there's no point.


----------



## Lola69

Allisonfaye said:


> I thought those comments about Anniston were kind of unnecessary and nasty. First he leaves her to be with Angelina and then he says he was basically bored with her?



I know I totally agree! I remember when he got bothered about her "uncool" comment on Angie and now he is bashing her. Typical #sshole sorry fans.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DC-Cutie said:


> if that's how he feels, that how he feels..  People expect others to sugarcoat things.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Exactly...





angelnyc89 said:


>


----------



## peppermintpatty

Babydoll Chanel said:


>



According to his latest statement how he feels is he is grieving that he was misinterpreted. So I guess he does like it a little sugar coated himself!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm sure that's what his PR told him to do/say... 

Excellent interview..love this couple!


----------



## Chanel522

I love Brad and Angie too.  If that's how he felt/feels about Jennifer then that's what it is.  If nobody wants to hear what he has to say about that chapter of his life then they shouldn't ask the question.


----------



## Grace123

Chanel522 said:


> I love Brad and Angie too.  If that's how he felt/feels about Jennifer then that's what it is.  If nobody wants to hear what he has to say about that chapter of his life then they shouldn't ask the question.



Oh they're always going to ask, it makes for good press. But I think all of them should have the good manners now to gracefully answer the question without being snide or crass about anyone involved.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I'm sure that's what his PR told him to do/say...
> 
> Excellent interview..love this couple!



I'm sure Brad does exactly what his PR tell him to do/say.


----------



## nycmom

maybe i'm missing something but i didn't think they actually asked about his marriage, from what i read HE brought her into the conversation (unlike the interviews with JA i have read when she was asked about him), in this case he seems to have volunteered to to include, and disrespect, their relationship...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In your younger days, you were not known for charitable work or, frankly, seen as much of a family man. Was there an event that changed how you saw yourself in the world?

I spent the &#8217;90s trying to hide out, trying to duck the full celebrity cacophony. It wigged me out a bit. I started to get sick of myself sitting on a couch, holding a joint, hiding out. It started feeling pathetic. It became very clear to me that I was so intent on trying to find a movie about an interesting life, but I wasn&#8217;t living an interesting life myself. I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasn&#8217;t.


----------



## Touch

BagOuttaHell said:


> In your younger days, you were not known for charitable work or, frankly, seen as much of a family man. Was there an event that changed how you saw yourself in the world?
> 
> I spent the 90s trying to hide out, trying to duck the full celebrity cacophony. It wigged me out a bit. I started to get sick of myself sitting on a couch, holding a joint, hiding out. It started feeling pathetic. It became very clear to me that I was so intent on trying to find a movie about an interesting life, but I wasnt living an interesting life myself. I think that my marriage [to actress Jennifer Aniston] had something to do with it. Trying to pretend the marriage was something that it wasnt.


  so what exactly did he say about jennifer that was disrespectful? he was talking about himself.... i think people are reaching with this one. he's stating the painfully obvious... if the marraige was whatever he   was 'pretending' it was we wouldnt be here today


----------



## scarlet555

nycmom said:


> maybe i'm missing something but i didn't think they actually asked about his marriage, from what i read HE brought her into the conversation (unlike the interviews with JA i have read when she was asked about him), in this case he seems to have volunteered to to include, and disrespect, their relationship...



I think JA and other actors actually have control of what an interview will include.  At any case no one has to answer.  All information is volunteered IMO 

He mentions it bc it pertains to him.  I don't know if it's necessary, o well, he said what a lot of people assumed all these years anyway.

If hes a scum, well, he's human.  What about the good stuff he's done?  Are there good guys and bad guys in this world?  Were all so quick to judge, I do that a bit too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Touch said:


> so what exactly did he say about jennifer that was disrespectful? he was talking about himself.... i think people are reaching with this one. he's stating the painfully obvious... if the marraige was whatever he   was 'pretending' it was we wouldnt be here today




You make a great point...


----------



## nycmom

i understand and don't think this makes him evil or anything. i was just surprised that he chose to even bring her into the conversation and given the way their relationship ended, to me it seemed to be a hurtful and unnecessary comment. i doubt there was malicious intent, probably just thoughtless and maybe slightly insensitive on his part...



scarlet555 said:


> I think JA and other actors actually have control of what an interview will include. At any case no one has to answer. All information is volunteered IMO
> 
> He mentions it bc it pertains to him. I don't know if it's necessary, o well, he said what a lot of people assumed all these years anyway.
> 
> If hes a scum, well, he's human. What about the good stuff he's done? Are there good guys and bad guys in this world? Were all so quick to judge, I do that a bit too.


----------



## angelnyc89

If you look at the interview as a whole, I think he was trying to compare how unsatisfied in life he was and now, how satisfied he is. He doesn't take the day for granted, he has kids, and does what he wants. He compared himself from the past and present, I think. Just my .02.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: 45 Park Lane Lovebirds






















Source: JustJared


Love the emerald pendant.


----------



## Michele26

Considering AJ's & Brad's personality I think it's best for their relationship that they don't marry. I just don't believe they aren't marrying until 'everyone can.'


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angie looks lovely, no comment on Brad


----------



## angelnyc89

^I think he needs to cut his hair. He need to go back to this look:









Looks really good here (& AJ is wearing jeans!):






















Source: Google


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Michele26




----------



## VanessaJean

Yummy!


----------



## Swanky

He said his life was dull, and his marriage to Jen was a reason and he basically faked his marriage. . .  not something a guy who claims to love her, or think she's a great friend, etc. . .  would normally say.  ush:

He looks SOOOOO much better in all those pics!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'll take brad any way...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Me too!

As for the marriage, I think they both were faking it. For how long. Who knows. And at the end it appears that at least one party still wanted to. Image is everything to these people.

Anywho thank goodness everyone is out of their misery. I think.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Say JA was happy in the marriage, and he wasn't. Should he have stayed with her? Of course not. It wasn't her fault that he wasn't finding life interesting- but if faking it for the cameras was bothering him....he had a right to do something about it. I don't find his remark disrespectful. Should he never speak about her unless he is complimenting her?


----------



## KatsBags

angelnyc89 said:


> ^I think he needs to cut his hair. He need to go back to this look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks really good here (& AJ is wearing jeans!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Google



Oh yeah!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Me too!
> 
> As for the marriage, I think they both were faking it. For how long. Who knows. And at the end it appears that at least one party still wanted to. Image is everything to these people.
> 
> Anywho thank goodness everyone is out of their misery. I think.



I agree, the whole "Brad and Jen: Golden Couple" was all media hype and a label put on them. I bet reality wasn't anything like that image, and yes, good thing they ended it when they did. 



FullyLoaded said:


> Say JA was happy in the marriage, and he wasn't. Should he have stayed with her? Of course not. It wasn't her fault that he wasn't finding life interesting- but if faking it for the cameras was bothering him....he had a right to do something about it. I don't find his remark disrespectful. Should he never speak about her unless he is complimenting her?



Good post.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think he or she should've continued an unhappy marriage.  I'm just shocked how quickly he backpedaled and how surprised he was that people "misunderstood" him.
He said what he meant, it wasn't muddy at all.  
I think they ALL need to stfu about it


----------



## maggie7

Maybe I'm the only girl on the planet who thinks nothing special of Brad Pitt...too baby-faced...


----------



## FullyLoaded

Agreed Babydoll. It's not just Brad & Jen thing either, this happens with so many couples in the public eye. Just because they are both good-looking and appealing that means they should be together forever. People forget they have the same kind of problems that everyone else has. Even worse because what they do is on every magazine cover, and can affect their image, endorsements, etc. I bet more of the marriages are shams than are not.


----------



## nycmom

FullyLoaded said:


> I don't find his remark disrespectful. Should he never speak about her unless he is complimenting her?



Maybe I am old fashioned - or just plain old lol - but yeah, he left their marriage for another woman, I don't think he should be criticizing her publicly...and this has nothing to do with their celebrity, I would feel the same about anyone talking disparagingly to a large group of people about a relationship that ended because of their infidelity...I think it's insensitive and in this particular case, it seems he brought her in a negative way into the conversation which to me is disrespectful...


----------



## kcf68

*I think they ALL need to stfu about it !*
Exactly what I think needs to happen!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Considering AJ's & Brad's personality I think it's best for their relationship that they don't marry. I just don't believe they aren't marrying until 'everyone can.'


 For some reason (and not because of the gossip rags) I think they are married...


And Angie, you would look sooooooo lovely with some COLOR!!!! give the black, brown and grey a break!


----------



## angelnyc89

nycmom said:


> Maybe I am old fashioned - or just plain old lol - but yeah, he left their marriage for another woman, I don't think he should be criticizing her publicly...and this has nothing to do with their celebrity, I would feel the same about anyone talking disparagingly to a large group of people about a relationship that ended because of their infidelity...I think it's insensitive and in this particular case, it seems he brought her in a negative way into the conversation which to me is disrespectful...



Technically, we don't know if any party cheated.


----------



## Swanky

AJ was pregnant before the divorce . . . that's technically cheating IMO.


----------



## angelnyc89

But weren't JA & BP separated before the divorce? Oh, and isn't JA doing the exact same thing that AJ allegedly did? Isn't the dude shes dating legally married or was in a serious relationship?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh boy..here we go again!

I sure would love to see more pics of THIS couple....and the kiddos!


----------



## DC-Cutie

angelnyc89 said:


> But weren't JA & BP separated before the divorce? Oh, and isn't JA doing the exact same thing that AJ allegedly did? Isn't the dude shes dating legally married or was in a serious relationship?


 
yes... people skip over that when they talk about Jenn


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sweetpea83 said:


> Oh boy..here we go again!
> 
> I sure would love to see more pics of THIS couple....and the kiddos!



Ha!

Tonight maybe. Moneyball is premiering in Oakland. I think BP will be in attendance.


----------



## angelnyc89

DC-Cutie said:


> yes... people skip over that when they talk about Jenn



I don't understand why, isn't that hypocritical?!


----------



## DC-Cutie

angelnyc89 said:


> I don't understand why, isn't that hypocritical?!


 
perhaps people see her as the victim, a woman scorned if you will and so she get's a pass


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

angelnyc89 said:


> Technically, we don't know if any party cheated.



Exactly, none of us were there so what we "know" is just what's reported in the media. Who knows, didn't Jen say in the VF interview that they were having problems before AJ came on the scene? Perhaps it's easier to blame the "other woman"... 




angelnyc89 said:


> But weren't JA & BP separated before the divorce? Oh, and isn't JA doing the exact same thing that AJ allegedly did? Isn't the dude shes dating legally married or was in a serious relationship?



Yeah, that's what I said above - again, through the media JA was quoted as saying they had problems and that Brad was "pulling away." 



DC-Cutie said:


> yes... people skip over that when they talk about Jenn



Wonder why...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His ex isn't famous. That helps.


----------



## LADC_chick

BagOuttaHell said:


> His ex isn't famous. That helps.


I think that's precisely it. It's similar to what happened with Julia Roberts and her now husband. He was cheating on the wife with Julia, and Julia was kind of antagonizing the wife to rush the divorce along (wearing a t-shirt with the words "A Low Vera" on it as the ex-wife's name is Vera), and it was pretty much swept under the rug what "America's Sweetheart" was doing because the wife wasn't a Hollywood starlet.


----------



## savvy23

^^I have always wondered how the reaction would be if it was Angelina that Brad Pitt married first and then left her for Jennifer Aniston?  I wonder that because Jennifer seems to be an everyday girl and someone who could be our best friend--so I think everyone seems to protect her like she is your personal friend.  Angelina is such a striking beauty that we can't relate to her because we see her as not an equal.    I just don't think the topic would be as big because the girl next door got the guy.  

 I am a huge fan of Angelina and Jennifer but I think that everyone seems to protect Jennifer more than Angelina because she could be your friend.   

Just my two cents..


----------



## angelnyc89

^^I saw that. When JA & her new BF started dating, it was all over the tabloids, now, gone! Maybe JA paid of the tabloids!


----------



## nycmom

angelnyc89 said:


> Technically, we don't know if any party cheated.



Shilo 



angelnyc89 said:


> But weren't JA & BP separated before the divorce? Oh, and isn't JA doing the exact same thing that AJ allegedly did? Isn't the dude shes dating legally married or was in a serious relationship?



Yes he had a longtime girlfriend and if JA or her boyfriend started making negative comments about his ex I would feel the same way about them.



LADC_chick said:


> I think that's precisely it. It's similar to what happened with Julia Roberts and her now husband. He was cheating on the wife with Julia, and Julia was kind of antagonizing the wife to rush the divorce along (wearing a t-shirt with the words "A Low Vera" on it as the ex-wife's name is Vera), and it was pretty much swept under the rug what "America's Sweetheart" was doing because the wife wasn't a Hollywood starlet.



Just speaking for myself of course, that incident changed my feelings toward JR as well. 

I can see this is definitely a hot topic I somehow wandered into so I think I will exit now so the fans can go back to looking at pics!


----------



## Swanky

I'm not a "huge fan" of either of these women so I"m not "protecting" anyone.  I'm calling it how I see it   Jen didn't get pregnant by a man not divorced last I checked though {?}
It's not AJ's fault BP left Jen; it's not Jen's fault if her new boyfriend left his girlfriend - he wasn't married - for Jen.


----------



## pukasonqo

i would just say:
"it takes two to tango", takes two to cheat and takes two to make a marriage  or any relationship work.


----------



## Grace123

pukasonqo said:


> i would just say:
> "it takes two to tango", takes two to cheat and takes two to make a marriage  or any relationship work.



This.


----------



## Smoothoprter

I guess we'll still be discussing Brad/Angie/Jen well after Brad and Angie are enjoying their grandkids


----------



## LADC_chick

Hahaha!


----------



## Grace123

Smoothoprter said:


> I guess we'll still be discussing Brad/Angie/Jen well after Brad and Angie are enjoying their grandkids



It's a sign we have no real life.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

When you file for divorce and refer to yourself as divorced in the media and otherwise. And both of you have moved on with other people, (Vince Vaughn) all bets are off. It wasn't a Pink and Carey situation. 

They had to wait several months for it to be finalized. They were not together.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

> Brad Pitt sports an Oakland As cap on the September 26 issue of Sports Illustrated, on newsstands Wednesday.
> 
> Heres what the 47-year-old actor, who stars in the upcoming movie Moneyball, shared with senior writer Austin Murphy:
> 
> On getting the SI cover: I was just happy to do Sports Illustrated. To do something other than the fashion-y things, for something I respect, is much more fun.
> 
> On his background in baseball: Its shameful how little I know about baseball. Im amazed they let me do this movie. Baseball and I didnt get along that well. I wrestled one year [in high school]. I dove one year. Everything but baseball.
> 
> On what initially drew Brad to the Moneyball story: Im a sucker for the underdog story.
> 
> On the end goal of the film: What we were trying to do is tell an unconventional story in the Trojan horse of a conventional baseball movie.
> 
> On the comparisons between Moneyball and three of his favorite 70s films (The French Connection, One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest, All the Presidents Men): In scripts today, someone has a big epiphany, learns a lesson, then comes out the other side different. In these older films Im talking about, the beast at the end of the movie was the same beast in the beginning of the movie. What changed was the world around them, by just a couple of degrees. Nothing monumental. I think thats true about us. We fine&#8209;tune ourselves, but big change is not real.




Source: JustJared








He looks good on the cover!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> When you file for divorce and refer to yourself as divorced in the media and otherwise. And both of you have moved on with other people, (Vince Vaughn) all bets are off. It wasn't a Pink and Carey situation.
> 
> They had to wait several months for it to be finalized. They were not together.



Exactly! What about Jen and Vince Vaughn? They were spotted getting cozy on the sets of The Break Up, in the summer of 2005, before her divorce was finalized.


----------



## knics33

pukasonqo said:


> i would just say:
> "it takes two to tango", takes two to cheat and takes two to make a marriage  or any relationship work.



EXACTLY. 

lol - And yes, ppl will always discuss the JA, BP, AJ love triangle (it doesn't help when one of them is _still_ talking about it in an interview...

My two cents - it has always rubbed me the wrong way how BP and AJ so shamelessly discuss "when they first met, we knew". It's like - dude, you left your wife and got another woman pregnant before the divorce was final. Call me old-fashioned, but that is very wrong and tasteless. I would be a little more humble when discussing all of it. Or an even better idea - not discussing it at all! IDK, Brad Pitt just does not come across as the sharpest tool in the shed to me. And I still think that them not being married is a meticulous and deliberate tactic for Angelina. I think he would have been married _long_ ago if she would have.


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Exactly! What about Jen and Vince Vaughn? They were spotted getting cozy on the sets of The Break Up, in the summer of 2005, before her divorce was finalized.



Well if my hubby ran off with some other woman, I'd pretty much think it was ok to hang w/another man. After all, he opened the door.


----------



## angelnyc89

^^Why do you think that them not being married is meticulous and deliberate? BP has been married before and AJ has been married twice or three times before. Maybe they think it will jinx their relationship or they just don't believe in marriage. Isn't the relationship they have now a commitment? Are they not a family?


----------



## solange

DC-Cutie said:


> yes... people skip over that when they talk about Jenn



Figures...


----------



## knics33

angelnyc89 said:


> ^^Why do you think that them not being married is meticulous and deliberate? BP has been married before and AJ has been married twice or three times before. Maybe they think it will jinx their relationship or they just don't believe in marriage. Isn't the relationship they have now a commitment? Are they not a family?



lol - I mean, I don't know these people! Haven't given it that much thought... I just have always gotten that vibe. These are celebrities we are gossiping about here.


----------



## angelnyc89

I have always gotten the vibe that BP & AJ are a family and their kids are happy & healthy. But I have always gotten the vibe that JA is just dull and has a negative aura. But that's just me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Smoothoprter said:


> I guess we'll still be discussing Brad/Angie/Jen well after Brad and Angie are enjoying their grandkids




 Personally, I'm so over it...


Brad looks good on the cover!


----------



## LADC_chick

He does look good. I'm surprised they didn't airbrush his skin, though...or maybe it's just the way it looks on my phone?


----------



## DiorDeVille

Just to save everyone some time, it's true, I have no life.  (Or rather, I do have 10 minutes to google my brains out.... )   And yes, none of it matters, it's totally irrelevant, and the people involved have all completely moved on.  I agree. Also, while I know many dislike Fox news, celeb coverage is such a fluffy area that I'm sure we'll all be fine with reporting that doesn't have "New York Times" in the title. 

So: 

Some reports have Mr. & Mrs. Smith starting filming in 2003 - 
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20004139,00.html

But most indicate that it began filming in January 2004.  AJ threw a BBQ at her house in February, Pitt went, gave her the flu, then sent her flowers upon hearing that she was ill.  And other hijinks that people still care enough to recite 4 years later:  
http://www.newser.com/story/43451/on-movie-set-jolie-filmed-naked-with-married-pitt.html

And whether the marriage was over or not, Brad and Jen were at the Emmys that year looking fairly couple-ish around that time.  They were still living together, still married, according to interviews at the time.  http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/brad-pitt-jennifer-aniston-picture/

Rumors of marriage difficulties first appeared in the media around March - May 2004.  Media also started talking about Brad and AJ in 2004 - http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/4-28-2004-53503.asp
http://www.abstracts.net/brad-pitt/2004-05.html


Angelina later confirmed that they fell in love on set:  
http://www.cele*****y.com/17709/the...of_brad_pitt_and_angelina_jolies_2004_hookup/
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,236005,00.html

Anniston did not know fully that Brangelina was happening and was still living with Pitt when it started: 
http://www.vogue.com/magazine/article/jennifer-aniston-prime-time/

Brad and Jen separated in Jan 2005,
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,144013,00.html
got moved back in together / attended counseling in early March 2005, 
and then Jen filed papers (separation?) with the court in late March 2005. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,151572,00.html
The movie was released June 10, 2005.  
The divorce was filed in August 2005 and finalized in October of 2005.

Angelina was obliquely denying the relationship in early - mid 2005: 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,157786,00.html
 - (here's the famous quote: " "We got on great," Jolie says of her "Mr. and Mrs. Smith" co-star in the July issue of Marie Claire (search). But as far as anything past friendship, she says, "absolutely not.  To be intimate with a married man, when my own father cheated on my mother, is not something I could forgive," she says. "I could not, could not look at myself in the morning if I did that" ... and for the sake of covering all our bases: http://www.hollywood.com/feature/Celebrity_Breakups_Billy_Bob_Thornton__Laura_Dern/471885)

and more denials:
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159092,00.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159161,00.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,155285,00.html

and Pitt's denials: 
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,156737,00.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159183,00.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,158846,00.html
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,152800,00.html

Brad and Angelina made their first public appearance as a couple in November of 2005. 

In December 2005, Brad filed papers to adopt Maddox.

Shiloh was born in Namibia in 2006 (a full 7 pounds, so unlikely that she was premature).  

The Namibian media reports it on Janaury 6, 2006, for a conception time of February - March 2005.  http://www.namibian.com.na/index.php?id=28&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=25735&no_cache=1

This is unlikely - http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,181285,00.html

American newspapers report that Pitt and Angelina arrived in Namibia in early-mid April 2006. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,190985,00.html

Shiloh was born May 27, 2006, for a conception date of September-ish, 2005 (post-divorce filing, pre-divorce finalization). http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,198991,00.html

Interestinglly, the entire country put a lot of effort into the celeb's privacy... http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,197046,00.html  There were some swirling conspiracy reports circulating that they'd chosen a foreign site for a variety of reasons, including but not limited to: the child already being born, the child being born immediately after arrival, and/or the use of methadone to cover for certain substance abuse tendencies attributed to a certain member of the clan.  I don't care enough to decide whether I do or don't believe any of the rumors - I do find the idea of traveling around the globe to a 3rd world country to give birth to one's first biological child quite an anomaly, though.

They adopted Pham Quang Sang, and renamed him Pax, in 2007 and had the twins in 2008 via IVF. 

My opinion: If a couple is separated, divorce has been filed, and they're both seeing other people, I don't see anything wrong with that.  Divorce finalization really is just a piece of paper in a lot of ways. It does create hard feelings when one part of the couple has not yet moved on to seeing other people, though, so that is definitely worth considering.

Also, Jen has an amazing career and a million other things she can do when her life as an actress is over.  She's quite the business woman.  Angelina is too.  They both have a lot to offer and a lot going for them and since they're not personal acquaintances, I couldn't care less about their moral failings, frankly.

But the most important thing for you and I to take away from the entire hot mess is this, IMO: 
http://hookedonhouses.net/2009/07/20/a-house-to-kill-for-in-mr-mrs-smith/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

DiorDeVille said:


> Just to save everyone some time, it's true, I have no life.  (Or rather, I do have 10 minutes to google my brains out.... )   And yes, none of it matters, it's totally irrelevant, and the people involved have all completely moved on.  I agree. Also, while I know many dislike Fox news, celeb coverage is such a fluffy area that I'm sure we'll all be fine with reporting that doesn't have "New York Times" in the title.
> 
> So:
> 
> Some reports have Mr. & Mrs. Smith starting filming in 2003 -
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20004139,00.html
> 
> But most indicate that it began filming in January 2004.  AJ threw a BBQ at her house in February, Pitt went, gave her the flu, then sent her flowers upon hearing that she was ill.  And other hijinks that people still care enough to recite 4 years later:
> http://www.newser.com/story/43451/on-movie-set-jolie-filmed-naked-with-married-pitt.html
> 
> And whether the marriage was over or not, Brad and Jen were at the Emmys that year looking fairly couple-ish around that time.  They were still living together, still married, according to interviews at the time.  http://www.thehollywoodgossip.com/gallery/brad-pitt-jennifer-aniston-picture/
> 
> Rumors of marriage difficulties first appeared in the media around March - May 2004.  Media also started talking about Brad and AJ in 2004 - http://www.buzzle.com/editorials/4-28-2004-53503.asp
> http://www.abstracts.net/brad-pitt/2004-05.html
> 
> 
> Angelina later confirmed that they fell in love on set:
> http://www.cele*****y.com/17709/the...of_brad_pitt_and_angelina_jolies_2004_hookup/
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,236005,00.html
> 
> Anniston did not know fully that Brangelina was happening and was still living with Pitt when it started:
> http://www.vogue.com/magazine/article/jennifer-aniston-prime-time/
> 
> Brad and Jen separated in Jan 2005,
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,144013,00.html
> got moved back in together / attended counseling in early March 2005,
> and then Jen filed papers (separation?) with the court in late March 2005. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,151572,00.html
> The movie was released June 10, 2005.
> The divorce was filed in August 2005 and finalized in October of 2005.
> 
> Angelina was obliquely denying the relationship in early - mid 2005:
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,157786,00.html
> - (here's the famous quote: " "We got on great," Jolie says of her "Mr. and Mrs. Smith" co-star in the July issue of Marie Claire (search). But as far as anything past friendship, she says, "absolutely not.  To be intimate with a married man, when my own father cheated on my mother, is not something I could forgive," she says. "I could not, could not look at myself in the morning if I did that" ... and for the sake of covering all our bases: http://www.hollywood.com/feature/Celebrity_Breakups_Billy_Bob_Thornton__Laura_Dern/471885)
> 
> and more denials:
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159092,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159161,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,155285,00.html
> 
> and Pitt's denials:
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,156737,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,159183,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,158846,00.html
> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,152800,00.html
> 
> Brad and Angelina made their first public appearance as a couple in November of 2005.
> 
> In December 2005, Brad filed papers to adopt Maddox.
> 
> Shiloh was born in Namibia in 2006 (a full 7 pounds, so unlikely that she was premature).
> 
> The Namibian media reports it on Janaury 6, 2006, for a conception time of February - March 2005.  http://www.namibian.com.na/index.php?id=28&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=25735&no_cache=1
> 
> This is unlikely - http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,181285,00.html
> 
> American newspapers report that Pitt and Angelina arrived in Namibia in early-mid April 2006. http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,190985,00.html
> 
> Shiloh was born May 27, 2006, for a conception date of September-ish, 2005 (post-divorce filing, pre-divorce finalization). http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,198991,00.html
> 
> Interestinglly, the entire country put a lot of effort into the celeb's privacy... http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,197046,00.html
> 
> They adopted Pax in 2007 and had the twins in 2008 via IVF.
> 
> My opinion: If a couple is separated, divorce has been filed, and they're both seeing other people, I don't see anything wrong with that.  Divorce finalization really is just a piece of paper in a lot of ways.
> 
> Also, Jen has an amazing career and a million other things she can do when her life as an actress is over.  She's quite the business woman.  Angelina is too.  They both have a lot to offer and a lot going for them and since they're not personal acquaintances, I couldn't care less about their moral failings, frankly.
> 
> But the most important thing for you and I to take away from the entire hot mess is this, IMO:
> http://hookedonhouses.net/2009/07/20/a-house-to-kill-for-in-mr-mrs-smith/



Your posts never cease to amaze me, Dior.  :worthy:


----------



## Michele26

Dior, I love Fox....just saying!


----------



## DiorDeVille

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Your posts never cease to amaze me, Dior. :worthy:


 
Aw, thanks! It's what I do all day, but with boring dusty topics and long citations, so this is FUN!!! 




Michele26 said:


> Dior, I love Fox....just saying!


Sweet!! I have a couple of their talk shows on my DVR! 

Brad does look good in his mag cover.  Maybe he's starting to grow into the hippy look of late ...


----------



## Sweetpea83

CNN news all the way!


----------



## pukasonqo

he has those sort of "gets better with age" looks like robert redford.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Uh huh...ita...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So I ask Aniston&#8212;who filed for divorce on March 25 and expects it to become final this fall&#8212;what she's enjoying about being on her own. "I can have a comfortable couch," she says with a wry smile.

Source: Vanity Fair September 2005.

Full article here:http://www.vanityfair.com/culture/features/2005/09/aniston200509


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt Premieres 'Moneyball' in Oakland



































Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

pukasonqo said:


> he has those sort of "gets better with age" looks like robert redford.



George Clooney!


----------



## Swanky

He was looking really old and haggard to me for the past several years . . . he looks good! Although I don't like him w/ long hair.
I think maybe he's getting some help w/ his skin  It looks SOOO much better.


----------



## angelnyc89

I don't like his shaggy look either, I really like clean cut Brad. His skin is looking better, I think he had acne scarring when he was younger. I wonder what he uses?!


----------



## FullyLoaded

angelnyc89 said:


> I don't understand why, isn't that hypocritical?!



Don't forget! JA is basically America's sweetheart, adored since her role on Friends. 

AJ is a wierdo freak who steals husbands away from wives.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking good Brad..I love his sunglasses, hehe..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love them too.


----------



## DiorDeVille

angelnyc89 said:


> I don't like his shaggy look either, I really like clean cut Brad. His skin is looking better, I think he had acne scarring when he was younger. I wonder what he uses?!


 
I like clean-cut Brad better too.... and he looked amazing when he was younger, although the less he hides behind the shag, the better he looks now. And he's got that naturally pale / blond skin thing going on and that stuff is hard to make look cool. 



FullyLoaded said:


> Don't forget! JA is basically America's sweetheart, adored since her role on Friends.
> 
> AJ is a wierdo freak who steals husbands away from wives.


 
No, she's a tireless earth mother, a do-gooder with a brain who serves the UN and travels to visit refugees with a camera crew in her back pocket and donates to charity with substantial press coverage.  And Jen is a selfish, dry, boring washed up old woman who spends all of her spare time buying houses and decorating them for mags while she cougars her way through unsuitable guys because no one wants her for a long-term serious relationship and she cries alone at night over her wine and dogs about her loneliness and the man who done her wrong.   

They're both people.  We just see their celeb images.  We have no idea who they really are IRL, KWIM? 

I enjoy both of their movies, outfits, and hairstyles a great deal - so I'm happy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have never understood why she gets slammed for her UNHCR work. It's not supposed to fly under the radar. That would defeat the purpose.


----------



## angelnyc89

FullyLoaded said:


> Don't forget! JA is basically America's sweetheart, adored since her role on Friends.
> 
> AJ is a wierdo freak who steals husbands away from wives.







BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never understood why she gets slammed for her UNHCR work. It's not supposed to fly under the radar. That would defeat the purpose.



 I don't see JA going to war-torn countries or war-zones bringing awareness. Nor do I see any other celeb doing so either.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never understood why she gets slammed for her UNHCR work. It's not supposed to fly under the radar. That would defeat the purpose.




Me neither..


----------



## wordpast

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never understood why she gets slammed for her UNHCR work. It's not supposed to fly under the radar. That would defeat the purpose.


----------



## FullyLoaded

angelnyc89 said:


> I don't see JA going to war-torn countries or war-zones bringing awareness. Nor do I see any other celeb doing so either.



There have been a few celebs who try to bring awareness with the atrocities going on in some African countries. IMO most of America really doesn't care every much, so they don't get very far with the work they have done in mainstream media.

Hey, if JA would rather go to fancy charity banquets to donate money, more power to her. 

Very few people, much less celebrities would venture into Sierra Leone just for publicity. I don't believe Angelina did that for kudos. She could have done something closer to home and have gotten even more attention.



BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never understood why she gets slammed for her UNHCR work. It's not supposed to fly under the radar. That would defeat the purpose.



Agreed. Some celebs would only donate/do charity work if they get credit for it. At the end of the day, who cares? People were helped, and to me that's the most important thing.


----------



## Ladybug09

Angie - Brad - Jen = the moder day Elizabeth Taylor - Eddie Fisher - Debbie Reynolds scandal!



pukasonqo said:


> he has those sort of "gets better with age" looks like robert redford.


 Robert Redford looks rough to me, 

Now Paul Newman, Sean Connery, THAT is fine aging.


----------



## Jahpson

Brad is doing a very poor job of hiding his sexy...


SWAG!


----------



## angelnyc89

FullyLoaded said:


> *There have been a few celebs who try to bring awareness with the atrocities going on in some African countries.* IMO most of America really doesn't care every much, so they don't get very far with the work they have done in mainstream media.
> 
> Hey, if JA would rather go to fancy charity banquets to donate money, more power to her.
> 
> Very few people, much less celebrities would venture into Sierra Leone just for publicity. I don't believe Angelina did that for kudos. She could have done something closer to home and have gotten even more attention.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Some celebs would only donate/do charity work if they get credit for it. At the end of the day, who cares? People were helped, and to me that's the most important thing.



I am aware. Matt Damon goes to Africa to bring awareness about clean water. George Clooney goes to Sudan about the civil war.


----------



## DiorDeVille

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have never understood why she gets slammed for her UNHCR work. It's not supposed to fly under the radar. That would defeat the purpose.


 
  Who is slamming her? 



angelnyc89 said:


> I don't see JA going to war-torn countries or war-zones bringing awareness. Nor do I see any other celeb doing so either.


 
There's Mexico - does that count as a war zone these days?
http://www.looktothestars.org/news/3846-jennifer-aniston-talks-charity-in-mexico

And this:
"Jennifer Aniston has supported the following charities: 

AmeriCares
Bear Necessities Pediatric Cancer Foundation
Clothes Off Our Back
EB Medical Research Foundation
Feeding America
Friends of El Faro
GLAAD
Habitat For Humanity
Lili Claire Foundation

Luke Neuhedel Foundation
OmniPeace
Project A.L.S.
Rape, Abuse & Incest National Network
St. Jude Children's Research Hospital
US Campaign for Burma"
Read more: http://www.looktothestars.org/celebrity/92-jennifer-aniston#ixzz1YWMidTlH
UN has done an amazing job of leveraging celebs to increase awareness - very few celebs have maximized the potential for a positive public image as a result, which is definitely a missed opportunity, IMO.  

Here's a list of all UNICEF (UN) celeb volunteers over the years:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_UNICEF_Goodwill_Ambassadors 

Specific celeb work for UN: 
http://www.nbcbayarea.com/entertain...ed-by-UN-for-Work-With-Children-86322337.html
http://www.suite101.com/content/celebrities-and-their-charities-a48888 
http://www.hollywood.com/news/Celebs_Discuss_Work_for_UN/312864
http://www.looktothestars.org/news/707-celebrities-bring-attention-to-un-efforts
http://www.un.org/apps/news/story.asp?NewsID=19845&Cr=Sudan&Cr1=Darfur
http://www.unicef.org/people/people_ambassadors.html
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2856744/seven_celebrities_who_work_for_human.html

GREAT article on celeb advocates with the UN by a UN worker - fasctinating stuff going back to our parents' generation of celeb volunteers: 
http://www.un.int/wcm/webdav/site/creative/shared/documents/CCOI_Speech_Annenberg.pdf

and a shorter article on it as well: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/p...-celebrity-diplomacy-really-work-1365946.html

And how YOU can volunteer: http://www.worldvolunteerweb.org/take-action/get-involved/doc/celebrities-walk-the-walk.html

Angie's good for doing this! No one's disputing that.  But when I ask people who I know are fans what her causes are, it's something like "Refugees ... and, like Somalia.... I think."  So I'm not sure the awareness is sticking with the public as well as she might like.  But the effort that she - and many many other celebs expend - is definitely good. 

​


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I think she was referring to critics...not you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's Sons Get Fish Pedicures!*

Angelina insists on giving her children a broad view of the world, and part of that learning is in good fun.

The actress &#8211; and first-time screenwriter/director &#8211; told October's Vanity Fair that she sent her sons to get an infamous fish pedicure while they were staying in Malta earlier this summer.

"The boys got this crazy fish pedicure," Jolie said. "It's one of those things you shouldn't talk about in an interview and yet ... There are fish here that eat the dead skin off your feet. I thought it would be fun to send the boys." 

More here:
http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20529086,00.html


(Lol, I've heard of people doing this..I personally wouldn't..it would creep me out..also my feet are pretty ticklish as it is!)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Has anyone read Angelina's book "Notes from my travels?" I heard it's pretty good, looking to get it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. I was referring to media criticism of her charitable efforts.


----------



## DiorDeVille

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes. I was referring to media criticism of her charitable efforts.


 
Oh, okay!   I didn't get it because I've never seen any media criticizing it, but I can see where you'd be coming from on that. 

What fun for the kids!!!    I've had the fish pedicures ... it's little minnow-like things that dart around your feet and make teensy almost imperceptible pecks at it. It sounds far more dramatic than it is, which makes it a fun story to tell people.


----------



## scarlet555

DiorDeVille said:


> Oh, okay!   I didn't get it because I've never seen any media criticizing it, but I can see where you'd be coming from on that.
> 
> What fun for the kids!!!    I've had the fish pedicures ... it's little minnow-like things that dart around your feet and make teensy almost imperceptible pecks at it. It sounds far more dramatic than it is, which makes it a fun story to tell people.



Girl, you are so good with facts or would I call it citing or referencing.   I love your footnote.


----------



## angelnyc89

I read parts of her book, I think I will be getting it next month.

I always wanted to get a fish-pedicure!

Angelina Jolie is the 12th respected person in the world.
Source: http://www.reputationinstitute.com/events/14_Sept_11_PR_New _York_Leader_RepTrak_Results.pdf


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Legoland with the Kids!






















Source: JustJared


Who is the boy with the shaved head?


----------



## angelnyc89

Direct from Angelina
It took shape during her downtime, when the kids were asleep, and became a career-altering passion. Now, as Angelina Jolies screenwriting and feature directorial debut, In the Land of Blood and Honey, hits theaters, the 36-year-old star is feeling more vulnerable than ever before. On Malta, Jolie tells Rich Cohen how a tale of love and war in 1990s Bosnia took her far outside her comfort zoneand why Brad Pitt thinks it will make her a nightmare.

It was a secret project, something she did for herself, when no one was photographing, suggesting, or looking over her shoulder. Every evening, after the children had gone to bed, after the nannies had called it quits and Brad had gone off to wherever movie stars go when the world sleeps, after the house had settled into a mellow blue hum, Angelina Jolie fired up her computer and went to work, tentatively at first, then blazing away. She poured everything she knew into the story, the sting of first love, the winding streets of old European cities, the horrors of war, some of it witnessed firsthand during her work for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. Within a month, she had completed her first screenplay, In the Land of Blood and Honey, which, this December, becomes the feature directorial debut of Angelina Jolie.

As she knew nothing of screenwriting software like Final Draft, that first script was a mess of indents and jerry-rigged margins, a homemade cookie of a thing, which did not prevent Brad Pitt, the father of Jolies six children, from grabbing it. He took it on a trip, Jolie told me, then called and said, You know, honey, its not that bad. 

In the Land of Blood and Honey is a love story set in hell: Sarajevo in the 1990s, when the Balkans were convulsed by an ethnic war that left an estimated 100,000 people dead and a million displaced and terrorized. The script was generated by Jolies anger and dismay at how poorly the world community reacts to man-made disasters. The Balkan war, which raged for three years before NATO finally intervened, seemed to capture this failing in its purest form. Human shields, sniper fire, massacresJolie has dramatized all of it via the twisted romance of a Serb soldier in command of a womens P.O.W. camp and one of his prisoners. Its dangerous territory, a scenario that drew protest from Bosnian activists (the group Women Victims of War) before filming even finished.

Jolie showed the script to Graham King, who has become the preferred producer for a particular set of ultra-cool directors and actors. King has worked with, among others, Steven Soderbergh (Traffic), Martin Scorsese (The Aviator, The Departed), Johnny Depp (Rango, The Rum Diary), as well as Jolie herself. (King produced Jolie and Depps 2010 picture, The Tourist.) He agreed to finance In the Land of Blood and Honeya small budget (a rumored $10 million), an independent release. The material was risky, filled with potential pitfalls, but there were commercial possibilities: it would be Angelina Jolies screenwriting debut. As a precaution, she could be surrounded by the greatest talent in the industry. But when it came time to hire a director, Jolie could not let the screenplay go. It was something I didnt trust out of my hands, she explained. So by default I ended up putting myself in as director.

Mishandled, such material turns into The Day the Clown Cried, the famously unreleased 1972 Jerry Lewis movie about the Auschwitz-bound Clarabell, who makes kids laugh on their way to the crematorium. Handled correctly, it turns into Schindlers List. Praise and awards rain down; the Hollywood trap is slipped. Though one of the biggest stars in the world, Jolie remains an actress attached to a human body that will age in an industry that cant stand to watch. But with this film she can move beyond the surface of lip size and skin tone to rooms where the decisions are madefrom talent to management.

You have to admire her. If she felt the need to write and direct, something lighter would have been the easy choice. (When Tom Hanks decided to direct, his first feature was That Thing You Do!, the story of a one-hit rock band.) Easier still wouldve been to continue on as she had been: big movies for money, small movies for soul, sitting back as the coffers filled. Being a movie star is not such a bad life. But this woman, a pure product of Hollywood, is not only wildly ambitiousshes canny, blessed with the innate sense of a politician or gambler who knows that capital kept out of the game is not saved but diminished. To get big, risk big. Perhaps thats why, at age 36, Angelina pushed her huge pile of chips, accrued over 15 years of good looks, tabloid gossip, and box-office hits, to the center of the table, where the wheel spins into a void.

Malta. Dusty hills, blue sea. A wind that never stops blowing. The third siege of that Mediterranean island. First came the Turks, who sealed the harbors with hundreds of ships in 1565 but were beaten back by a handful of knights, who slept in their armor and died for their God. Then came the Nazis and Fascists, who bombed the old town of Valletta into oblivion in the 1940s but were beaten back by the British. Then came the Jolie-Pitts, who arrived with an army of children, nannies, bodyguards, and staff in the summer of 2011, a campaign followed in the tabloids, which sent paparazzi to photograph every maneuver. Jolie with her six childrenthe adopted representing the conflict-torn regions of a world gone mad (Maddox, Cambodia; Zahara, Ethiopia; Pax, Vietnam), the biological representing the power of life (Shiloh, born in Swakopmund, Namibia; the twins, Knox and Vivienne, born in France)at the islands only bowling alley (angelina takes her kids bowling!People); emerging from a toy store with gifts (playtime in malta!E! Online); swimming with the dolphins at a water park (angelina jolie hides her bikini body under a wetsuit!the Daily Mail).

The family decamped to Malta for Pitts film World War Z, a post-apocalyptic popcorn movie in which he plays a U.N. workerhard not to read this as a friendly dig at Jolie: Im staying away from the politics of that one, she told megoing here and there, interviewing survivors of the great zombie-human war. I met her a few days before filming wrapped and the band rolled on. If I had to draw a map of her internal world at that moment, it would be a mountainous country with highlands dominated by Brad and children, but the valleys filled with Blood and Honey. The movie was edited and scored, and Jolie was waiting to see what the world would make of her. She was vulnerable in a new way, had torn open her chest and shown her bleeding heart. Ive never felt more exposed, she told me. My whole career, Ive hidden behind other peoples words. Now its me talking. You feel ridiculous when you get something wrong.

We met at the de Mondion on top of Xara Palace, a hotel in Mdina, a heartbreakingly beautiful town on a hill in the center of the island. (The narrow, forked streets run between sandstone walls, a maze with a movie star at its center instead of a Minotaur.) Angelina stepped from the elevator onto the stone roof, where tables were set with white cloths and silverware, wine glasses, mysterious little forks. The restaurant does not have a good viewit commands the countryside, which stretches away in every direction, like the background in a painting by Caravaggio, who fled to Malta after killing a man in Rome. You see roads and stadiums, planes climbing from the airport, their jagged shadows moving swiftly over orchards and fields, distant towns, towers, domes, the sea. By choosing this restaurant, Angelina the Director put herself in a timeless scene, the ancient kingdom at her feet. The e-mail that notified me of the location included previous messages. In one, Angelina told an assistant to make a reservation for 630 early dinner at the place b and I eat outside. Xxx.

That morning, the Daily Mail had run pictures of Jolie and Pitt at the restaurant under the headline date-ja-vu! brad pitt takes angelina jolie to the same romantic restaurant in malta where he dined with jennifer aniston eight years ago. According to the article, The couple indulged, tucking into a seafood-based tasting menu by Executive Chef Kevin Bonello, which included a crab salad, poached rockfish, risotto with seafood and fine cheese. You cant go 15 minutes in Angie World without a hint of Aniston, who lingers like a sad spook, the girl bested and left behind. In the tabloids, these threeBrad, Jen, Angieare locked in a kind of unholy trinity, the high-school drama of quarterback, cheerleader, and sexy newly matriculated student who breaks up the dream, playing out again and again, forever and ever, amen.

The restaurant was empty, having apparently been cleared out for the occasion. A few bodyguards lingered on the parapets. When youre a movie star of this magnitude, a large part of life is logistics. Jolie led me to a table away from the waiters and the chef, sweating in his kitchen for this party of two. She fell into her chair and smiled. The big smile. The movie-star smile. Evening was coming on. The wind was warm and smoky. She wore a black dress, frilly and fine, open from the neck to the start of that area properly marked Staff Only. Her body, as slender as a reed and as soft as a daisy chain, followed the contour of her chair as the country rolled away. Perhaps celebrities appear hyper-real, super-alive, because you know them only from movie screens and photosthat is, two dimensions. To see anyone go from two dimensions to three can give you a queasy feeling. Its the way you feel at the end of Pinocchio when the puppet turns into a boy.


----------



## angelnyc89

Is there a point in describing Jolies physical appearance? Not only is she among the worlds most photographed people, shes splashed across these very pages. You know her eyes, which, wide-set, tear-shaped, and green, register the slightest change in mood. You know her hair, her jaw, her teeth, her lips, which are voluptuously overstuffed, her slender fingers and body, which is skinny and not skinny all at the same time.

The chef came over to describe the specials, stood there in his white smock saying, We have John Dory fish, rockfish, or dentex, a salty, Mediterranean fish. (Angelina ordered lobster salad and John Dory.) Wine was poured. Red wine. Chianti, which a waiter called oaky, leading to a joke about Steinbeck. Shed been on Malta with her family for weeks, and I asked what theyd been doing.

The kids have been learning about the history of the island and going to the catacombs, she said. I wanted them to have the full experience of traditional tourism, so I let them go without me.

Would your presence interrupt it?

Maybe. So just in case, you know?

What did you do today?

I hung out with the kids. Usually we have swim class in the morning for the twins, then art class. The boys got this crazy fish pedicure. Its one of those things you shouldnt talk about in an interview and yet . There are fish here that eat the dead skin off your feet. I thought it would be fun to send the boys.

Did it hurt?

They were in hysterics.

Is it like when you put peanut butter on your toes and let your dog lick it off?

I dont know. They said it was ticklish. The rest of us hung out at the house. We have a nice house, and swim and paint and play with the turtle. Theres a turtle.

The wine came. Jolie raised her glass, then began talking about the big thing on her mind, In the Land of Blood and Honey. The title was the hardest thing, she told me. First it was The Untitled Love Story, and everybody said, Its not fair to tell people its a love story. Then it was An Untitled Bosnia Story. But everybody said, Nobody wants that. Its an unpopular subject. This is when we were trying to raise money. In the end, she found a perfect title: literally translated from Turkish, Balkan means honey (bal) and blood (kan).

I asked if thered been a specific incident that sparked her, sat her at the computer, got her going. I had the flu, she said. I had to be quarantined from the children for two days. I was in the attic of a house in France. I was isolated, pacing. I dont watch TV and I wasnt reading anything. So I started writing. I went from the beginning to the end. I didnt know any other way.

Her interest in the subjectwhat happens to ordinary people in terrible timesgoes back much further, to 2000 at the latest, when she went to Cambodia to film Lara Croft: Tomb Raider. It was in Cambodia that Jolie first witnessed the effects of war, men and woman who had stepped on land mines or been mutilatedhands, arms, legs chopped offby the Khmer Rouge. I realized there was a lot I did not know about the world, she told me. I decided to educate myself. I got books on every subject: NGOs, different parts of the world, the U.N. I sat up for days. I opened to a page on the exodus from Rwanda. I was stopped. I had no understanding of refugees. I called [the U.N.] out of the blue. I said, You dont know me, but Id like to go to Sierra Leone. Ill pay my own way if you let me sleep in your compound. I traveled with them for two years, then joined. Jolie adopted her oldest child soon after: Maddox, a Cambodian orphan, an indirect victim of the Khmer Rouge. Thus began the life of humanitarian work that forms the psychic background for In the Land of Blood and Honey.

Before shooting began, Jolie sent the screenplay to reporters and writers, people of Serbian and Bosnian nationality whod been through the war. I was gauging the accuracy, she told me, trying to make sure I wasnt  

She paused, sipped her wine, then said, If they said no, I wouldnt have done it.

Early on, she decided to cast no stars, only locals, each actor playing his or her ethnicity. It couldnt be anybody else, she explained. Its their story. It was important that they were willing to do it. If none of them were willing, I wouldnt have made it. The cast was assembled in the manner of navy SEAL Team Sixthis one because she can shoot, that one because he can stick the daggereverything on a hush-hush, top-secret, need-to-know basis. All information was hidden, Goran Kostic, who plays Danijel, the Serb soldier who controls the action, told me. It was obvious it was somebody big. Youre an actor, you audition, and they dont tell you who it is, you know its somebody from the top. I had no idea. Nor did I want to speculate. I did what I had to do. Later, when they told us Angelina Jolie wrote the script, I was quite pleasantly surprised to see how she was able to put all of it together.

When I found out it was her, I thought, Unbelievable, said Zana Marjanovic, who plays Ajla, the female lead. [My character] was so authentic I felt [the writer] must be from here.

The movie was shot in Sarajevo and Budapest. The mood on the set was crucial. Jolie wanted it to be a world apart, where people from every side of the conflict lived and worked together, then brought that experience to the film. Im from the country, said Nikola Djuricko, who plays a Bosnian guerrilla. I know the people. And I know what happened. And for me it was cathartic: watching it again, going through that bloody war again. I was crying. I didnt know where to put myself.

We knew it would be hard, said Jolie. They remembered this war, lived through it, were personally affected. To ask them to relive it was a big ask. They had to trust me.


----------



## angelnyc89

As far as Jolie was concerned, the script was only half finished when the filming began. She wanted the actors to flesh it out with details from their own livesanother reason it was important to cast locals. Goran Kostics father was an officer in the Serb Army. Vanessa Glodjo, who plays a Bosnian, was often shot at during the war. I lived on the front line, she explained, and had to pass in front of the snipers every day to go to school. The Caffe Club Gogo, which appears in Blood and Honey before Sarajevo is torn apart, is named after an actual establishment owned by Marjanovics father, Gogo. Of course, Angie had her own story to tell, but all those little, tiny details she let come from us, Glodjo told me.

At the last minute, Jolie decided the film should be shot in two languages, English and the language of the former Yugoslavia, Serbo-Croatian. Three days before shooting, Angelina goes, I came upon this notion that we should do it in your native language as well,  Kostic told me. Im like, Whoa. Nine weeks, and you want two languages?

Two takes in English, one in our native language, then back to English, Marjanovic explained. You translate into a different language but keep the accent and melody and behavioral characteristics of Bosnian. So the character speaks English like a Bosnian.

When you speak your native tongue, your energy changes, Jolie told me.

The waiter appeared. He was sweating. The kitchen was out of the John Dory. Would it be O.K. to substitute the rockfish?

Yes.

Are you certain, miss?

Yes, yes.

I asked Jolie if she felt she was wading into dangerous territory with this movie. From the point of view of certain Bosnian critics, its the story of an abused woman falling in love with her captor. (Perhaps 50,000 Bosnian women were raped during the war.) Jolie actually lost permission to shoot in the country for a few days while officials studied the screenplay. That wasnt what it seemed, she told me. It was just one person who was misinformed and never read the script.

The movie maps the power dynamic of a romance that begins in peace and ends in horror. Boy meets girlif boy is a soldier who enslaves but protects girl. At timesthis is the brilliance of the filmits hard to tell where love leaves off and hate begins. But there were moments when it made me acutely uncomfortable: the male protagonist, the sort of character who, in most films, is presented as pure, fathomless evil, a Nazi monster, is here tricked out with backstory and motivation. Yes, he commands a rape camp, but his father is putting a lot of pressure on him! As I walked away, I asked myself, Am I feeling sorry for Ivan the Terrible?

One of the things coming across from the beginning was that [my character, the villain,] was getting sympathy, Kostic told me. But were all born pure and innocent, and then something happens and we turn into something unrecognizable, wild and ugly. All these bad guys we love to hate were born pure. There was a day when they were innocent in the eyes of God. So Im not surprised but quite grateful for the sympathy you felt for Danijel.

People will judge for themselves, said Jolie. I think if you make a good movie people walk away arguing.

She looked at the countryside. The sun had set, the wineglasses were empty, the wind was blowing, the constellations were dangling yellow lanterns. Theres a famous quote, she said.  If it doesnt scare you, its not worth doing. I think theres truth to that. I love being home with my kids. I love simple things and wonder why I cant just enjoy them and live that kind of life. But I wouldnt be happy. I wouldnt feel my life is of much worth. And, honestly, no matter the outcome of this film, the cast is proud, and we became a family. Theyre going to have an opportunity to use their voice. And if it just does that, great. But I understand. I often questioned myself. I thought, God, if I was on this side, how would I feel?

The movie wrapped in late fall. Weeks of editing in Los Angeles followed. I asked Jolie if she had been influenced by other directors along the way or used any movies as models. Im sure Ive been influenced by things Ive watched and read, but try not to be, she said. I loved Dog Day Afternoon. I loved Lawrence of Arabia. I loved Taxi Driver. But Im not one that watches a lot of movies. Brad jokes with me, because Ill watch a movie and Ill be asleep in five minutes. Im terrible. Theres some of my own Ive never seen.

I love Lawrence of Arabia because I love the desert, she explained. Ive spent a lot of time in the Middle East, and crossing the Sahara is a dream of mine.

Jolie described the surreal experience of test-screening Blood and Honey, the seats of a movie theater filled with average Americans filling out cards, commenting on a film thats impressive and beautiful but just as brutal as early Scorsese. (If you think the movie is tough, you shouldve seen the four-hour version, Jolie said, laughing.) It was horrifying, she said of the screenings. They wanted me to sit in the audience. They said directors sit in back. I went home and turned my phone off. She did read the comment cards, thoughmost of them nice, some less so. (You go right to the worst, said Jolie.) Some compared the movie to Schindlers List. Some to The English Patient.

The experience gave her a renewed respect for the ragged life of the screenwriter. The funny thing is, when youre on set and somebody says, The beginning of this scene should have more life, more banter. And everybody looks at you and you realize, Oh, Im supposed to go off in the corner and write something. How strange. Ill be right back. And you go in your room and think, Oh my God, how am I going to do this? Then you give the pages to your actors, something you find sexy or important. But you dont know if anybody else will. They might laugh at you, find it ridiculous. Its much easier as an actor to say, Well, its his direction; its his words. I remembered so many times when the writer sent me pages and Id go, UghI dont like that. And now Im like, Oh, God. You put your blood on the page when youre a writer.

I asked if making her own movie would change her work as an actress.

Brad thinks Im going to be a nightmare.

Why?

I had such a good experience he thinks Im going to be impatient with directors, which I already am. I get impatient with people working on a film that have their head in their hands like its the most complicated thing in the world.

I asked if Pitt had been helpful during the process. Yeah, hed come in and say what he liked or what he didnt understand. Like any woman, I would listen to most of it and fight a few things. Hes been so supportive. But its hard to separate the person that loves you from the critic, so I dont think hes a fair judge.

This made me think of the reviews, good and bad, that will come as sure as the turning of the earth. Jolie said she wont read them. Ive never valued somebodys opinion of me over my own sense of right and wrong, she said.

I got past the cast screeningthat was all I needed, she continued. I had such a big drink after that, I thought I was going to fall over.

Had you considered directing before this?, I asked.

I was always asked and always said no, she told me. I never wanted to. I dont focus on film much in my life. I like acting because you do it a few months, come home, and youre with your family, and you have an experience, and sometimes, if youre lucky, an adventure. But Ive loved this process more than Ive ever loved anything.

Then youll do it again, I said.

I hope so. I mean, I dont know if I have the confidence yet that Im good at it. It still feels like a private thing, that little script sitting in my desk.

We ordered decaf cappuccinos, followed by dessert wine and a visit from the cheese cart. I explained my idea for a movie called Fromage, like Speedrunaway cheese cart, a city of steep hills, a bomb.

Jolie said her next project will be a Disney movie called Maleficent, a character from Sleeping Beauty. Shes the one with horns. Shes a bit dark. Its a new story, Jolie explained. I told Shiloh, and she fell in love. Now I have to do this film: my daughter is waiting to see it.

Ive noticed that you dont play a lot of girl-next-door types.

Yeah, she said, laughing, smiling, stretching, leaning over the table. I went on a few of those auditions when I was younger and they told me I should just quit.

Are you getting married?

No, she said. Im not pregnant. Im not adopting at the moment.


----------



## angelnyc89

I phoned Jolie a few days later. There were questions I still had, points I wanted to pursue. She had left Malta. I reached her in London, where the skies glowered and the air was heavy.

You told me you do not see many movies, I said.

She agreed.

And that you often fall asleep when you try.

She agreed on this too.

But do you see Brads movies?

(Heres what I was thinking: What a scoop!)

Since Ive been with him Ive seen all the ones weve gone to the premieres for, she said.

I asked if she had a favorite.

I think I liked Jesse [The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007)] because I knew how hard he worked on that, she told me. Its interesting: when you live with an artist, its not the film but the process you respect. I know he took a risk on that, fought for it, stood true to what he believed. He didnt cave when people were pressing him, and he made a beautiful film.

Do you help each other on movies?

We read each others things. More now than when we were first together. We throw each other scripts and say, Is this good, or have I lost my mind? 

I asked if she had a jewelry line coming out, a question suggested by my sister-in-law.

Yeah, I did it for fun, Jolie said. The proceeds go to the Education Partnership for Children of Conflict, a foundation I started with Gene Sperling. (A friend of Jolies, Sperling, a member of the Council on Foreign Relations, currently serves as the director of the National Economic Council.) I like certain types of jewelry I wasnt finding, she said, big, chunky stones with gold. I worked with a designer, saying, If I had an ideal ring, it would look like this. Or Id love a pair of earrings that look like that. But I never wear jewelry. Unless I go to a premiere. Im the worst.

I could hear one of her kids in the background. Im pretty sure it was Shiloh. She was demanding the application of a Band-Aid. All right, sweetie, all right, all right, said Jolie.

I asked if raising kids had changed her view of her own parents. I was thinking of her famously stormy relationship with her father, Jon Voight, but she spoke only of her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, who died in 2007. Being a parent makes Jolie respect her mother even more, she said, because she was a single mother, and that can be challenging. Theres something nice about looking at the person youre sharing this experience with and laughing about something the kids did. You look at each other over your kid and know that everythings going to be all right. I think for a single mother, for any single parent, it must be difficult not to have somebody to share it with. But theres something wonderful about it, too. My mother and brother and I were closer because there wasnt another parent. We sat up in bed at night watching TV. By the time I was older, my mother was like my sister.

I was interested in a story I saw the next day in Us Weekly magazineI mean, no, its not The New York Times, but its not the News of the World either. It said Pitt and Jolie were to be married in a small ceremony in the South of France. With this in mind, the blanket denial I had received after the fromage cart rolled away struck me as Watergate-like.

I thought about this, then sent an e-mail:

Hi Angie,

One more question. I have just been forwarded a story from US magazine that says you and Brad are soon to be married. Normally I would not bug you on matters of your personal life, but I have you saying you are not getting married and missing such big news, or having it wrong, could damage my sterling reputation for having my finger on the pulse of the American scene.

Can you just let me know whats up, so I dont make a fool of myself?

The response came a few hours later. Not to worry. No secret wedding. Xxx








Source: http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/features/2011/10/angelina-jolie-201110


----------



## angelnyc89

VF also has a little tribute of her 5 magazine covers & spreads:

June 2005:




















March 2006:





July 2008:


----------



## angelnyc89

August 2010:


----------



## angelnyc89

October 2011:























Source: http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/features/2011/10/angelina-jolie-slideshow-201110#slide=1


----------



## Sweetpea83

She is so stunning..


----------



## angelnyc89

She is an absolutely stunning women, all around.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the interview and the inside pics! Angie is an inspiration!


----------



## mlbags

Wow!  To me, she's the best on looks!
Thanks AngelNYC89 for posting those gorgeous pics.
I've seen some of them before, still, I awed at her beauty!


----------



## Ladybug09

When I was in the Caribbean, when you are in the water, you get a FREE fish pedicure. At first it freaked me out, but it just feels like very light tickling.



Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie's Sons Get Fish Pedicures!*
> 
> Angelina insists on giving her children a broad view of the world, and part of that learning is in good fun.
> 
> The actress  and first-time screenwriter/director  told October's Vanity Fair that she sent her sons to get an infamous fish pedicure while they were staying in Malta earlier this summer.
> 
> "The boys got this crazy fish pedicure," Jolie said. "It's one of those things you shouldn't talk about in an interview and yet ... There are fish here that eat the dead skin off your feet. I thought it would be fun to send the boys."
> 
> More here:
> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20529086,00.html
> 
> 
> (Lol, I've heard of people doing this..I personally wouldn't..it would creep me out..also my feet are pretty ticklish as it is!)


----------



## Ladybug09

Ah Angie, PLEASE gain some weight back. I think she looked so georgeous in the pic with Maddox with the fuller face.

Le sigh...

Oh, thought I'd post a pic of one of her nose job, just to keep the beauty in check. LOL







no matter what work she's had done though, she still had great basic foundation.

Funny how, the same looks on her father just look swollen and unattractive, but her her great! LOL


----------



## knics33

^I agree... no doubt she is a stunning woman, but she would look a lot better with a little more weight on her. And wow - I've never seen the nose job pics! Definitely a big difference. To me, one of her best features is her eyes - they are stunning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Ah Angie, PLEASE gain some weight back. I think she looked so georgeous in the pic with Maddox with the fuller face.
> 
> Le sigh...
> 
> Oh, thought I'd post a pic of one of her nose job, just to keep the beauty in check. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no matter what work she's had done though, she still had great basic foundation.
> 
> *Funny how, the same looks on her father just look swollen and* *unattractive*, but her her great! LOL



 I agree..


----------



## Swanky

looks like a brow lift maybe too . . . lots more eyelid now than when she was younger.
like a few others, no matter what she did or didn't do she looks gorgeous and it was tasteful!


----------



## angelnyc89

She does need to put on weight. She looked best with Mad.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> looks like a brow lift maybe too . . . lots more eyelid now than when she was younger.
> like a few others, no matter what she did or didn't do she looks gorgeous and it was tasteful!


 
  ITA!  (And finding out the name of her PS is one of my life's missions - s/he does AMAZING work! )


----------



## savvy23

Yes...she does have the most amazing eyes and she knows how to use them!  Beautiful!


----------



## BagLovingMom

Amazing VF pics!


----------



## KoobaBagLover

I believe her nose has been altered a bit but I honestly don't believe the "before" photo is her real old nose. I think that photo has been doctored.

I have spent a lot of time staring at this woman (I know it sounds sad) but I think her before nose was just a bit more bulbous on the bridge area and she had it slimmed down.


----------



## Michele26

KoobaBagLover said:


> I believe her nose has been altered a bit but I honestly don't believe the "before" photo is her real old nose. I think that photo has been doctored.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time staring at this woman (I know it sounds sad) but I think her before nose was just a bit more bulbous on the bridge area and she had it slimmed down.



Many pictures have been posted on here of her before nose. Even in her early, early, movies you can see her old nose. She definitely had her nose done.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Suggesting she's had PS isn't an insult or attempt to reduce her status, by any means.  Every actress has had something done (well, maybe there's one, but she's not over 35 - and, btw, most actresses reduce their ages by a few years as well, so it's quite likely that AJ, like most other mid-30s actresses, is closer to her 40s).  

AJ is STUNNING, with or without surgery.  With surgery, she's far and away easily one of the world's most beautiful women.   Her entire livelihood depends very heavily on her looks, so I'd almost consider her negligent if she hadn't maxed out her ability to look amazing.  Insisting she - or any actress - doesn't tweak things is akin to insisting that these gorgeously fit celebs look the way they do because they do yoga twice a week and take the dog for walks (and trainers to the stars have published some funny stories about those things too...).


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: DailyMail


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Indian Restaurant Visit





















Source: JustJared














Source: DailyMail



I love her aviators.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lovely!

I love her bag, too.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Her hips are so thin!!!


----------



## harleyNemma

angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie: Indian Restaurant *Visit
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: DailyMail
> 
> 
> 
> I love her aviators.



I love AJ. Her Vanity Fair photos are stunning and she is fascinating as a person to me.  And, it looks as though she has only been "visiting" restaurants of late. Le Sigh.


----------



## tatu_002

Why does she always wear black? and everything black from head to toe.
I have nothing against wearing black, I actually love black outfits, but everytime she is out I see her in black---


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that bag...


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lovely!
> 
> I love her bag, too.



Me too! I want it, whatever it is. lol


----------



## Ladybug09

KoobaBagLover said:


> I believe her nose has been altered a bit but I honestly don't believe the "before" photo is her real old nose. I think that photo has been doctored.
> 
> I have spent a lot of time staring at this woman (I know it sounds sad) but I think her before nose was just a bit more bulbous on the bridge area and she had it slimmed down.


 That's is just ONE pic, there are MANY out there and if you look at some of her First movies, it looked that way.She had a bigger tip and her nostrils were bigger. She had the more swoll lip/nose area like her father.

She just refined it.


----------



## Ladybug09

Where do you get anyone is trying to 'reduce her status'?

The Reality is that she has had PS. Despite that, as far as I've seen, EVERYONE here still says she is stunning, before and after PS. Most of us still go see her movies.

Last I heard, we're allow to make comments and observations. 



DiorDeVille said:


> *Suggesting she's had PS isn't an insult or attempt to reduce her status, by any means.* Every actress has had something done (well, maybe there's one, but she's not over 35 - and, btw, most actresses reduce their ages by a few years as well, so it's quite likely that AJ, like most other mid-30s actresses, is closer to her 40s).
> 
> AJ is STUNNING, with or without surgery. With surgery, she's far and away easily one of the world's most beautiful women.  Her entire livelihood depends very heavily on her looks, so I'd almost consider her negligent if she hadn't maxed out her ability to look amazing. Insisting she - or any actress - doesn't tweak things is akin to insisting that these gorgeously fit celebs look the way they do because they do yoga twice a week and take the dog for walks (and trainers to the stars have published some funny stories about those things too...).


----------



## Ladybug09

tatu_002 said:


> Why does she always wear black? and everything black from head to toe.
> I have nothing against wearing black, I actually love black outfits, but everytime she is out I see her in black---


 She has said Black is her favorite color.


----------



## azureartist

DiorDeVille said:


> Her hips are so thin!!!



Wow - yes you are right they are! With her weight loss - I don't know how she is able to maintain her beauty without looking drawn. Even her bust line looks full. What's her secret?


----------



## Swanky

implants, lol!


----------



## scarlet555

Ladybug, you read too fast, Dior is saying, 'Suggesting she's had PS* isn't *an insult or attempt to reduce her status, by any means'.


----------



## azureartist

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> implants, lol!



LOL! Yes I thought so too, but they don't look like "bolt ons" after a lot of weight loss (AKA Tori Spelling among others).


----------



## DiorDeVille

Ladybug09 said:


> Where do you get anyone is trying to 'reduce her status'?
> 
> The Reality is that she has had PS. Despite that, as far as I've seen, EVERYONE here still says she is stunning, before and after PS. Most of us still go see her movies.
> 
> Last I heard, we're allow to make comments and observations.


 
Which is pretty much exactly what I just said.  Good recap! 

ETA:  Scarlett beat me to it, LOL!! What she said ...


----------



## Grace123

Ladybug09 said:


> Where do you get anyone is trying to 'reduce her status'?
> 
> The Reality is that she has had PS. Despite that, as far as I've seen, EVERYONE here still says she is stunning, before and after PS. *Most of us still go see her movies.
> *
> Last I heard, we're allow to make comments and observations.



After "Salt," I'll be thinking twice about paying to see one of her movies.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Salt was awesome!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I liked it too actually...


----------



## scarlet555

I liked 'Salt' quite a bit actually.


----------



## Grace123

Ok I'm the Lone Ranger here. I didn't like it at all. I hated the blonde wig, I thought the premise was wwaaay out there and was totally unbelievable and I just couldn't get into this particular fantasy. But that's just me. I still like her Laura Croft days best.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I liked it but most of those type of movies are unbelievable to beging with. And YES to that blond wig. And the black one too. She looked like she was in disguise even when she wasn't supposed to be.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> I liked it but most of those type of movies are unbelievable to beging with. And YES to that blond wig. And the black one too. She looked like she was in disguise even when she wasn't supposed to be.



Yes! I think those wigs are what initially weirded me out about the movie and I couldn't get past them. Aren't there better wigs out there???


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The scene were she was supposedly dying her hair from blond to black brought the LOLs. I was like just take off the wig and put on another one. lol.


----------



## Swanky

My fave was Girl Interrupted


----------



## angelnyc89

I really like Salt too. She was terrific in Changeling, Gia and Girl Interrupted as well. I love how she can do something so serious/taken seriously and than kick ***!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. I liked her in Girl, Changeling, and Gia. In that order.


----------



## knics33

^I agree - Changeling was amazing. Did anyone see The Tourist? I thought it was really good! There was no denying the chemistry between her and Johnny Depp. I think the critics slammed it/it didn't do well at the box office, though.


----------



## anitalilac

I think she was great in 'Changeling' , 'Tourist ' it was ok...I still would watch it again..


----------



## Sweetpea83

knics33 said:


> ^I agree - Changeling was amazing. Did anyone see The Tourist? I thought it was really good! There was no denying the chemistry between her and Johnny Depp. I think the critics slammed it/it didn't do well at the box office, though.




I still need to watch those two!


----------



## angelnyc89

I really liked The Tourist too! She looked absolutely amazing. The jewelry and her wardrobe were great. There was chemistry but I feel like they held back. I think it was cause their partners and the media trying to make a huge affair out of it.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Flying Lesson With Maddox!

































Madd has gotten much older!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I forgot she knew how to fly a plane.


----------



## Swanky

wow, someone's happy around planes!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwe, he looks so excited!


----------



## Ladybug09

scarlet555 said:


> Ladybug, you read too fast, Dior is saying, 'Suggesting she's had PS* isn't *an insult or attempt to reduce her status, by any means'.


 Ooops, my bad!


----------



## Ladybug09

DiorDeVille said:


> Which is pretty much exactly what I just said. Good recap!
> 
> ETA: Scarlett beat me to it, LOL!! What she said ...


 Sorry about that.


----------



## DiorDeVille

Ladybug09 said:


> Sorry about that.


 
NP!!

Since we're weighing in on movies, I have to differ and say that, while I did enjoy "Salt" (despite the wigs), and LOVE the Tomb Raider series (my tastes are obviously refined ) - and own the Girl Interrupted DVD, etc. .... I didn't enjoy the movie "The Tourist."  Ang looked gorgeous - amazing wardrobe and makeup in that movie!!  But the movie itself was killing me and as soon as it was over, I felt a little insulted that it couldn't come up with a better and more believable twist than that!  

Also, I'm loving her grey dress in the plane pics.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tourist was just ok to me, but I love the styling.

In that dress, her legs look like pencils.


----------



## knics33

DiorDeVille said:


> NP!!
> 
> Since we're weighing in on movies, I have to differ and say that, while I did enjoy "Salt" (despite the wigs), and LOVE the Tomb Raider series (my tastes are obviously refined ) - and own the Girl Interrupted DVD, etc. .... I didn't enjoy the movie "The Tourist."  *Ang looked gorgeous - amazing wardrobe and makeup in that movie!!  But the movie itself was killing me and as soon as it was over, I felt a little insulted that it couldn't come up with a better and more believable twist than that!  *
> 
> Also, I'm loving her grey dress in the plane pics.



I agree - her makeup was _stunning_. And I totally see where you're coming from on the ending. It was not the best lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Awwwe, he looks so excited!



He does! So cute! Looks like fun. I like her outfit too.


----------



## tatu_002

Aww they both look so cute in the last pics. Angie looks amazing, I love her style


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She still looks so skinny... She needs to get back to Tomb Raider Angie!


----------



## angelnyc89

^I think that was the best AJ bod!


----------



## luciabugia

She's in a class of her own.. Should Brad and Angie split, they would be in trouble!  Who else do they date? This is as good as it gets..


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Playdate at Gwen Stefani's House!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


Zahara is going to be a fashionista! The kids must have has fun!


----------



## tatu_002

ugh I like to see their pics, but I wish that sometimes the paparazzi would give them some privacy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Viv's outfit is too cute!


----------



## ellek72

Viv is a beautiful child!


----------



## anitalilac

vivian is certainly a beautiful child..


----------



## Ladybug09

I thought it was Vivienne?

Anywhoo, I love her cute red shoes. Fianlly, a pop of color! LOL


----------



## angelnyc89

^It is, but I guess in spelling in may sound or more than one way to spell it.


----------



## VanessaJean

Cute pics!


----------



## Chanel522

Angie is gorgeous.  Can't help but say it everytime I see a pic of her and how awesome would it be to take your kids to a play date at Gwen Stefani's house?!  Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita..I admire both women!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Is her hair tied/up? We never get to see her with her hair up unless on the red carpet. She looks good.


----------



## Ladybug09

Angie Strikes controversy on Mommy blogs and sites for piercing Zahara (6) and Shiloh's (5) ears.

I posted about it on the parenting subsection

http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnanc...ng-pierce-girls-ears-707726.html#post20027437

pics of the kids ears here and full article.



> As Angelina takes Zahara, six, and Shiloh, five, to get their ears pierced - how young is too young?By Tamara Abraham
> 
> Last updated at 5:42 PM on 28th September 2011
> 
> Comments (2) Add to My Stories Share Most mothers with young daughters will be familiar with the demand for pierced ears.
> 
> And no doubt Angelina Jolie is too, after it was reported last week that she took daughters Zahara, six, and Shiloh, five, to a London salon to get the treatment done.
> 
> Zahara, who went first, is said to have screamed with pain, prompting Shiloh to opt out at the last minute.
> 
> But the star's decision has sparked a debate about the right age to allow a girl to get their ears pierced.
> Too young? Angelina Jolie has sparked a debate among mothers after allowing daughters Zahara, six, and Shiloh, five, to get their ears pierced
> Several mothers have taken to social networking sites to cast their own verdict on the issue, stating that Zahara and Shiloh are too young.
> They say the actress, 36, should have waited until the girls were at least ten. Others believe a child should be in her teens before she is allowed to wear earrings.
> But given that many others, for cultural, practical, and aesthetic reasons, choose to pierce daughters' ears soon after birth, their comments have not been well-received.
> 
> More...The High Street Duchess: Kate Middleton shops at Topshop... and hesitates over £8.50 pair of earrings
> Dragon's Den star Duncan Bannatyne sparks row for allowing girls as young as 13 to be waxed at his salons
> 
> It seems responsibility for keeping newly-pierced ears free of infection is behind many mothers' objections to Angelina's actions.
> Mother Gina Bolton Sherman wrote on the TodayMoms Facebook page: 'I had to wait until 7th grade when I could take care of them myself. That is the bar I set for my daughters.'
> Karen Ludwick, from Long Beach, California added: 'I had my daughters wait until their 13th birthday. As a teenager they can decide if they want pierced ears or not and they are old enough to take care of their own hygiene.'
> Grown-up look: Zahara's new studs were clear to see when the family were pictured leaving Gwen Stefani's London home earlier this week
> But others believe that children are spared the pain if they have earrings put in as infants.
> Jennifer Crunkleton, from Lawton, Oklahoma, said: 'The older they get, the longer they linger on the pain issue and draw it out unnecessarily. I got mine pierced at 5 and it hurt like Hades. I had my daughter's pierced at a month old, and she didn't even wake up when they did it - she SLEPT through it.'
> But Ms Crunkleton's opinion is the one that most angers advocates of letting girls wait till they are older.
> 'There are few things I find trashier than little babies with pierced ears. They're people, not dolls'
> Roni Kaye wrote: 'ANYONE who pierces an infant's ears should be put in jail for abuse. I think people who do the piercings should refuse to do that to a baby. No baby should have pierced ears- it is not cute, it is horrifying.'
> Anna Collins added: 'There are few things I find trashier than little babies with pierced ears. They're people, not little dolls... Piercing a child's ears because YOU think it's cute is irresponsible and cruel if you ask me.'
> A Today.com poll of over 2,000 mothers revealed just how evenly opinions are split.
> It found that 31 per cent believe girls should be between the ages of 11 and 15 when they get their ears pierced, but only slightly fewer, 29 per cent, think ears should be pierced as babies.
> The same number believed that mothers should wait until a girl is between five and ten, while nine per cent said girls should be sixteen or over.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-ears-pierced--young-young.html#ixzz1ZH1IxhPT


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My mother got mine pierced when I was six months old, lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

I believe I was 3 months or less. In my 3 mo photo they were done.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too had my ears pierced when I was a baby..it's actually pretty common in my cultural (mexican background). My brother pierced his 1 year old baby's ears a few months ago..no issues whatsoever from doing it. My sister's 9 year old daughter still hasn't had her ears pierced..her dad is caucasian..and he wants her to make the decision if she wants them pierced or not..and my niece has declined to do so, thus far. I personally love seeing babies with ears pierced..


----------



## pukasonqo

Sweetpea83 said:


> I too had my ears pierced when I was a baby..it's actually pretty common in my cultural (mexican background). My brother pierced his 1 year old baby's ears a few months ago..no issues whatsoever from doing it. My sister's 9 year old daughter still hasn't had her ears pierced..her dad is caucasian..and he wants her to make the decision if she wants them pierced or not..and my niece has declined to do so, thus far. I personally love seeing babies with ears pierced..


^^
Same here , i am peruvian and had my ears pierced when i was a baby. It is very common in latinoamerica to pierce girls' ears, my kids' dad is an aussie so we didn't pierced DD's ears til this year (she's 12) as he also wanted her to make her own decision.
 Can't see what the big deal is, is not female circuncision for god's sake!!


----------



## solange

Ladybug09 said:


> Angie Strikes controversy on Mommy blogs and sites for piercing Zahara (6) and Shiloh's (5) ears.
> 
> I posted about it on the parenting subsection
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/pregnanc...ng-pierce-girls-ears-707726.html#post20027437
> 
> pics of the kids ears here and full article.



Seriously???  These people are digging for anything...  It hurts less the younger a child/person is, and it is so nice to be a little girl who can wear pretty earrings.  Well, if no pierced ears, no little snip snip for newborn boys in the West, either. There. Perfect.


----------



## oonik

My sister and I had ours pierced when we were a baby too. If I recall correctly, she had hers pierced a second time cos it closed up after a while. It's much more common in other cultures methinks !


----------



## DiorDeVille

I see small infants with pierced ears everywhere.  That article is grasping at straws.


----------



## Sweetpea83

solange said:


> *Seriously???  These people are digging for anything*...  It hurts less the younger a child/person is, and it is so nice to be a little girl who can wear pretty earrings.  Well, if no pierced ears, no little snip snip for newborn boys in the West, either. There. Perfect.




Ita...must be a slow week for celeb news..


----------



## LADC_chick

I've always been amazed by the idea that ear piercing is controversial. I was an infant when my mother pierced my ears (herself) and my mom took my little sister got her ears pierced at Claire's when my sister was three months old.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Agreed.

I think I came out the womb with mine done. lol.


----------



## tatu_002

BagOuttaHell said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I think I came out the womb with mine done. lol.



lol ! yeah thats when I got mine too haha

I can't believe this


----------



## angelnyc89

^^lmao same here! I honestly don't understand why most Caucasian Americans make this such a big deal. I don't understand the controversy behind this. Its common in Middle Eastern cultures too. I love seeing baby girls with earrings on. They look so adorable!


----------



## Touch

angelnyc89 said:


> ^^lmao same here! I honestly don't understand why most Caucasian Americans make this such a big deal. I don't understand the controversy behind this. Its common in Middle Eastern cultures too. I love seeing baby girls with earrings on. They look so adorable!


yup! I dont think i've met a single woman of colour who didnt have their ears pierced before they reached the ripe old age of ONE. I got mine done at a 6 weeks and im glad i did since im such a wimp with pain.  dont remember it obvs. I think its just easier. older kids are fidgety and likely to be enamored by the new bling in their ear so they'll touch it all the time with their germy little hands lol. The risk of infection goes up since you arent supposed to do that  until it heals completely. Babies on the other hand dont have that problem and the holes heal beautifully.


----------



## gsmom

I am probably in the minority here, but I don't understand piercing the ears of a small child who has no choice in the matter. While I know other moms/dads do it, and don't think it is indicative of anything bad, it's just something I wouldn't do without my kids' consent or request.


----------



## angelnyc89

Touch said:


> yup! I dont think i've met a single woman of colour who didnt have their ears pierced before they reached the ripe old age of ONE. I got mine done at a 6 weeks and im glad i did since im such a wimp with pain.  dont remember it obvs. I think its just easier. older kids are fidgety and likely to be enamored by the new bling in their ear so they'll touch it all the time with their germy little hands lol. The risk of infection goes up since you arent supposed to do that  until it heals completely. Babies on the other hand dont have that problem and the holes heal beautifully.



I never thought of that! lol


----------



## anitalilac

In  my country, Malaysia , baby -7 yrs is a common age to get ears pierced....7 yrs old is on the older side though..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Yemeni Aid Group and Angelina Jolie honored by UNHCR:
*

Angelina Jolie attends a UNHCR ceremony honoring Yemeni humanitarian aid group Society for Humanitarian Solidarity on Monday (October 3) in Geneva, Switzerland.

The 36-year-old actress was also recognized for her 10 years as a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador.

_&#8220;I&#8217;m so grateful to the many refugee families that I have had the honor and privilege to spend the last years with. From them I&#8217;ve learned so much. I&#8217;ve learned to become a better person, a better mother,&#8221; Angelina said. &#8220;They&#8217;ve inspired me by showing me every day the unbreakable strength of the human spirit.&#8221;
_
Angie also called for help for refugees fleeing war-torn Somalia.

&#8220;We must not forget what is happening in this part of the world. We must not forget how desperate they are when the only alternative is to risk death at sea and put their lives in the hands of ruthless smugglers,&#8221; she told the crowd.

*FYI: Angelina is wearing a white double face crepe 3/4 sleeve sheath from the Michael Kors Spring 2011 collection.
*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And a video to go with the story: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=1o364nlTZU8


----------



## Lapis

Touch said:


> yup! I dont think i've met a single woman of colour who didnt have their ears pierced before they reached the ripe old age of ONE. I got mine done at a 6 weeks and im glad i did since im such a wimp with pain.  dont remember it obvs. I think its just easier. older kids are fidgety and likely to be enamored by the new bling in their ear so they'll touch it all the time with their germy little hands lol. The risk of infection goes up since you arent supposed to do that  until it heals completely. Babies on the other hand dont have that problem and the holes heal beautifully.



I'm from the islands, there it's split down the middle either before 6 months or as a teen, I had mine done at 12-13 when my godmother got pissed my mom hadn't done it yet and took me.
My dd is 4 and I have not done hers, it'll be her choice.

Angie's face looks lovely but her hands oh my SJP.


----------



## nmlondon

I am Russian, and yes my ears were pierced when I was 5,which was common in the USSR those days, but I still remember the pain and the infection the piercing caused..
I don't have anything against the children's pierced ears, my big concern is when I see rather big/danlgy earrings, which I think could be quite dangerous when the little ones play together. My husband is White British and it's very uncommon to see a baby/toddler with the pierced ears and he is very against it. I will wait till my daughter asks to have her ears pierced.


----------



## blingbaby

Yup.... I officially think Angelina is the most beautiful women ever.  Her eyes, lips, teeth, smile, height, she just needs to put a little more meat on those bones.  I can do that really easily.


----------



## Jahpson

Touch said:


> yup! I dont think i've met a single woman of colour who didnt have their ears pierced before they reached the ripe old age of ONE. I got mine done at a 6 weeks and im glad i did since im such a wimp with pain.  dont remember it obvs. I think its just easier. older kids are fidgety and likely to be enamored by the new bling in their ear so they'll touch it all the time with their germy little hands lol. The risk of infection goes up since you arent supposed to do that  until it heals completely. Babies on the other hand dont have that problem and the holes heal beautifully.



that's what happened to me. My ears were pierced when I was a baby as well. I don't even remember it happening.

now, I don't have to wear earrings for the rest of my life and my holes will never close up. I like the option of wearing earrings or not.


----------



## Jahpson

gsmom said:


> I am probably in the minority here, but I don't understand piercing the ears of a small child who has no choice in the matter. While I know other moms/dads do it, and don't think it is indicative of anything bad, it's just something I wouldn't do without my kids' consent or request.



children aren't going to care when they are young. When I was a little girl, I would get new earrings every year for Christmas and they were put on me. Did I care? nope.

So my mother couldn't be mad if I would go into her jewelry box and wear her earrings when I wanted to play dress up


----------



## Brandless

Her face is really really beautiful. Her skin is glowing. But from the neck down, she really looks like a frail lady in her 70s.  I don't know why a lot of Hollywood actresses (SJP, Demi Moore to name a few) prefer the skinny look. Beyond a certain age, it only makes one look older.


----------



## LADC_chick

It looks like she lost a lot of weight around the time her mother got sick and then passed away. She hasn't regained the look she had before that time in her life, and I wonder if the constant traveling and whatnot is what's allowing her to keep that look. She's always been thin, but I think she looked best in _Tomb Raider_.


----------



## Grace123

LADC_chick said:


> It looks like she lost a lot of weight around the time her mother got sick and then passed away. She hasn't regained the look she had before that time in her life, and I wonder if the constant traveling and whatnot is what's allowing her to keep that look. *She's always been thin, but I think she looked best in Tomb Raider.*



Totally agree with this. Those were her glory days.


----------



## yoksas

15 years ago Angelina Jolie


----------



## Ritovskyta

I have seen the interview and it's amazing how devoted she is to the cause. She doesn't just show up. she truly works and cares. I do not know many people - I am not even talking about actors - that fly to devastated countries like she dos. And this is what we know. she does so much more - for years - under the radar.

THAT makes her breathtakingly beautiful. The only image that comes to mind is Audrey Hepburn working with Unicef, not so young anymore, skinny as always but with an enormous inner glow. 

I believe once Angie discovered that all that longing she always cached trough crazy experimentation was not due to any void but to an overflow of feelings and concerns she had to share. Like hyperventilation. You can't breathe, yet it is not due to lack of air. but to much air.

Anyway, lol - once she started to GIVE she found her true self. And from that on she has became who she is today. And that change did not come from Brad Pitt but from MAD. And becoming a mum.
So, in case they ever break up - I doubt. They will fight against all odds and try till the last second - she will be just fine.

I do not think ANYONE who has seen, heard, smelled, experience what she has - not just with the death of her mother , which I believe was a pillar fro her - but with her work with the UN - can ever look at food the same way. Or anything Hollywood takes as 2Important" for that matter.

Sorry for the rambling!


----------



## LADC_chick

Ritovskyta said:


> I have seen the interview and it's amazing how devoted she is to the cause. She doesn't just show up. she truly works and cares. I do not know many people - I am not even talking about actors - that fly to devastated countries like she dos. And this is what we know. she does so much more - for years - under the radar.
> 
> THAT makes her breathtakingly beautiful. The only image that comes to mind is Audrey Hepburn working with Unicef, not so young anymore, skinny as always but with an enormous inner glow.
> 
> I believe once Angie discovered that all that longing she always cached trough crazy experimentation was not due to any void but to an overflow of feelings and concerns she had to share. Like hyperventilation. You can't breathe, yet it is not due to lack of air. but to much air.
> 
> Anyway, lol - once she started to GIVE she found her true self. And from that on she has became who she is today. And that change did not come from Brad Pitt but from MAD. And becoming a mum.
> So, in case they ever break up - I doubt. They will fight against all odds and try till the last second - she will be just fine.
> 
> I do not think ANYONE who has seen, heard, smelled, experience what she has - not just with the death of her mother , which I believe was a pillar fro her - but with her work with the UN - can ever look at food the same way. Or anything Hollywood takes as 2Important" for that matter.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling!


Last month in People, Jane Gooddall was quoted as saying, "I was delighted when she told me she would be excited to be a part of the film...ometimes, caught up in the moment, people promise to give their support but don't, or can't come through. That was not true with Angelina."


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I agree, Angie GENUINELY seems to care. Not just for photo ops or to look good in public.


----------



## angelnyc89

Ritovskyta said:


> I have seen the interview and it's amazing how devoted she is to the cause. She doesn't just show up. she truly works and cares. I do not know many people - I am not even talking about actors - that fly to devastated countries like she dos. And this is what we know. she does so much more - for years - under the radar.
> 
> THAT makes her breathtakingly beautiful. The only image that comes to mind is Audrey Hepburn working with Unicef, not so young anymore, skinny as always but with an enormous inner glow.
> 
> I believe once Angie discovered that all that longing she always cached trough crazy experimentation was not due to any void but to an overflow of feelings and concerns she had to share. Like hyperventilation. You can't breathe, yet it is not due to lack of air. but to much air.
> 
> Anyway, lol - once she started to GIVE she found her true self. And from that on she has became who she is today. And that change did not come from Brad Pitt but from MAD. And becoming a mum.
> So, in case they ever break up - I doubt. They will fight against all odds and try till the last second - she will be just fine.
> 
> I do not think ANYONE who has seen, heard, smelled, experience what she has - not just with the death of her mother , which I believe was a pillar fro her - but with her work with the UN - can ever look at food the same way. Or anything Hollywood takes as 2Important" for that matter.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling!



I agree.



LADC_chick said:


> Last month in People, Jane Gooddall was quoted as saying, "I was delighted when she told me she would be excited to be a part of the film...ometimes, caught up in the moment, people promise to give their support but don't, or can't come through. That was not true with Angelina."




I read that too and I was like wow.


----------



## ByeKitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Yemeni Aid Group and Angelina Jolie honored by UNHCR:
> *
> 
> Angelina Jolie attends a UNHCR ceremony honoring Yemeni humanitarian aid group Society for Humanitarian Solidarity on Monday (October 3) in Geneva, Switzerland.
> 
> The 36-year-old actress was also recognized for her 10 years as a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador.
> 
> _Im so grateful to the many refugee families that I have had the honor and privilege to spend the last years with. From them Ive learned so much. Ive learned to become a better person, a better mother, Angelina said. Theyve inspired me by showing me every day the unbreakable strength of the human spirit.
> _
> Angie also called for help for refugees fleeing war-torn Somalia.
> 
> We must not forget what is happening in this part of the world. We must not forget how desperate they are when the only alternative is to risk death at sea and put their lives in the hands of ruthless smugglers, she told the crowd.
> 
> *FYI: Angelina is wearing a white double face crepe 3/4 sleeve sheath from the Michael Kors Spring 2011 collection.
> *


Whoa, she looks very very thin... And her hair looks kind of thin and dull too. I hope she isn't malnourished..


----------



## karo

Two more pics


----------



## Swanky

she's definitely too thin IMO.  Mr. and Mrs. Smith is the last time I can remember thinking she was the total package.
I agree, being this underweight just ages her, her body is definitely not 'bombshell' or healthy looking anymore _IMO_.

google images


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

My ideal Jolie body is Tomb Raider, too! Come back, Lara Croft!!


----------



## VanessaJean

Wow! Love her body in that movie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree, Angie GENUINELY seems to care. Not just for photo ops or to look good in public.




I agree..I get that vibe from her as well!


----------



## Ritovskyta

you are aware she was ALWAYS scary skinny. Her arms and legs were painfully tiny. She was lucky to have a full face that with age and grief has vanish a bit. Yet to me Angelina Jolie is so much more than outer looks. 


Anyway, to each it's own. she has owned to a crazy wrong past and has welcome this new life. None is wrong or right. she is what she is. very little people are this lucky to just shrugged the shoulders and say - oh well, it was right at the time. I know it's wrong now ...."


----------



## Swanky

nah, she wasn't always scary skinny.  Her arms weren't always so vascular and her shoulders weren't so pointy. . .


----------



## Ritovskyta

êven when she was 15 she was skinny - arms and legs - she just had a fuller face. she HAD to gain weight for Laura Croft and then she lost it.

Yes , I agree with you.

But I guess that comes with age, right? loss of fat in the face - cheeks - as far as veins - well, everyone who is skinny and does a lot of weight lifting has them - SJP - Madonna -... 

But Yes, she is Skinnier now, like you said. But it wasn't a drastic transformation - at least not to ME - like, eg: Leann Rimes. 

That was all I meant. And I agree with you all that she would look much better with a little more fat. The same way Jessica Simpson will look better with a bit less. Maybe they just can't help it. who knows? =)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has those chicken legs in that MAMS premiere pic.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

One more from the event:


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Haven&#8217;t you got enough on your plate? Angelina Jolie considers new U.N. role
*
By Sarah Fitzmaurice

She has been a goodwill ambassador for the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees for over ten years and during that time she has brought up her brood and made some killer hit films.

But it appears that Angelina Jolie,36, just can't say no to taking on new projects and is set to take on a new role in the refugee crises.

It appears that the mother-of-six will now take become a Special Representative and will work with governments of Afghanistan, Pakistan and Iran on the refugee issue.


Speaking in front of the 62th UNHCR Executive Committee  Angelina said: &#8216;We are looking at a few countries in the world.

&#8216;We're hoping to discuss it in the next few weeks but we want to research it properly and do it well.&#8217;

U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees, Antonio Guterres, said that Jolie would be his &#8216;special envoy&#8217; for dramatic situations &#8216;in order to mobilise strong international support.&#8217;

Jolie told diplomats and officials with the refugee agency that her work for them has been &#8216;moving, sometimes heartbreaking, but always rewarding, and unforgettable.&#8217;

She described the refuges she has met as &#8216;the most vulnerable people in the world, and they are also the most resilient people in the world.

She added: &#8216;Refugees are survivors, they are mothers and daughters and fathers and sons, they are all extraordinary people who have a remarkable story that tells of strength in the face of great loss. They need our help more than ever.&#8217;


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Ladybug09

No, she was not ALWAYS scary skninny. She has thin with a fullness to her, but NOW, she is anorexic skinny. 



Ritovskyta said:


> you are aware she was ALWAYS scary skinny. Her arms and legs were painfully tiny. She was lucky to have a full face that with age and grief has vanish a bit. Yet to me Angelina Jolie is so much more than outer looks.
> 
> 
> Anyway, to each it's own. she has owned to a crazy wrong past and has welcome this new life. None is wrong or right. she is what she is. very little people are this lucky to just shrugged the shoulders and say - oh well, it was right at the time. I know it's wrong now ...."


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> nah, she wasn't always scary skinny. Her arms weren't always so vascular and her shoulders weren't so pointy. . .


----------



## Swanky

before she looked more naturally skinny - thin but beautiful  Now. . .  just TOO skinny 
We're talking Ally McBeal bobblehead skinny.


----------



## angelnyc89

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Havent you got enough on your plate? Angelina Jolie considers new U.N. role
> *
> By Sarah Fitzmaurice
> 
> She has been a goodwill ambassador for the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees for over ten years and during that time she has brought up her brood and made some killer hit films.
> 
> But it appears that Angelina Jolie,36, just can't say no to taking on new projects and is set to take on a new role in the refugee crises.
> 
> It appears that the mother-of-six will now take become a Special Representative and will work with governments of Afghanistan, Pakistan and Iran on the refugee issue.
> 
> 
> Speaking in front of the 62th UNHCR Executive Committee  Angelina said: We are looking at a few countries in the world.
> 
> We're hoping to discuss it in the next few weeks but we want to research it properly and do it well.
> 
> U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees, Antonio Guterres, said that Jolie would be his special envoy for dramatic situations in order to mobilise strong international support.
> 
> Jolie told diplomats and officials with the refugee agency that her work for them has been moving, sometimes heartbreaking, but always rewarding, and unforgettable.
> 
> She described the refuges she has met as the most vulnerable people in the world, and they are also the most resilient people in the world.
> 
> She added: Refugees are survivors, they are mothers and daughters and fathers and sons, they are all extraordinary people who have a remarkable story that tells of strength in the face of great loss. They need our help more than ever.



 Wow, she has not actual reason to be doing this, and yet she does. This means a lot to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

And while we discuss her weight, she just keeps going on and on...

Go on Jolie.


----------



## LADC_chick

Someone above compared her to a modern-day Audrey Hepburn, and I have to say...I agree! Audrey Hepburn is my all time favorite actress, and she did a lot of work for international relief, and I could very much see Angelina Jolie following in those footsteps.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> And while we discuss her weight, she just keeps going on and on...
> 
> Go on Jolie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's Secret Visit to Libya*

The actress and humanitarian made a two-day trip to Libya on Tuesday, Reuters reports.

"I have come to Libya for a variety of reasons, to see a country in transition at every level," Jolie, 36, said in a statement. "I will be meeting with officials from all sides but above all, listening to the local people in the street. I am here to express solidarity with them." 

The actress, who is an ambassador for the United Nations refugee agency UNHCR planned to meet with representatives from several organizations delivering assistance to Libyans in Misrata and Tripoli.

"It is the work of rebuilding and recovery that will determine Libya's future," she said.

Jolie and Brad Pitt have also donated $340,000 to the Somali aid group Humanitarian Initiative Just Relief Aid to help it expand its services. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20535953,00.html


----------



## legaldiva

I wish she would read, "The Road to Hell," about how foreign aid is making the problem in Somalia a million times worse.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Film Set Raided by SWAT Team*

Hungarian police raided the set of Brad Pitt's upcoming zombie movie, World War Z, Monday, seizing 85 weapons from a warehouse in Budapest.

The stash included automatic weapons such as AK-47s and sniper rifles, which were equipped with live ammunition, police confirmed.

"The 85 weapons were seized in Budapest at a warehouse because they were not fully inoperable as they were supposed to be," Hungarian authorities told PEOPLE.

Calling the arsenal "a disaster waiting to happen," police cautioned that a deadly accident could have occurred, according to X17.

"We are working with the authorities to resolve the matter and have no further comment at this time," a publicist for the film said Monday.

World War Z is scheduled to be released in 2012. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20535782,00.html


----------



## LADC_chick

What in the world?! That's scary. Every time I think of filming with guns, I remember Brandon Lee being shot on the set of The Crow.


----------



## DiorDeVille

legaldiva said:


> I wish she would read, "The Road to Hell," about how foreign aid is making the problem in Somalia a million times worse.


 
ITA.  And not just her.  

Celebs "raise awareness" for causes because it also raises awareness of them and their careers.  And puts them in a good light. 

It's a good thing that they do, and I'm glad that's how they seek publicity. 

But awareness and "solving the problem" are often worlds apart.  "Raising awareness" is so highly overrated.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> What in the world?! That's scary. Every time I think of filming with guns, I remember Brandon Lee being shot on the set of The Crow.



Yeah..


----------



## Sweetpea83

DiorDeVille said:


> ITA.  And not just her.
> 
> Celebs "raise awareness" for causes because it also raises awareness of them and their careers.  And puts them in a good light.
> 
> It's a good thing that they do, and I'm glad that's how they seek publicity.
> 
> But awareness and "solving the problem" are often worlds apart.  "Raising awareness" is so highly overrated.




So, you're saying she is doing this solely to seek publicity...? I think she genuinely cares...that is why she's been working with the UN for a while now, no?

Or you just saying in general..regarding celebs, perhaps..?


----------



## DiorDeVille

Sweetpea83 said:


> So, you're saying she is doing this solely to seek publicity...? I think she genuinely cares...that is why she's been working with the UN for a while now, no?
> 
> Or you just saying in general..regarding celebs, perhaps..?


 
No, I think she cares  - she could easily do a lot less than she is and look good, so I believe the concern is genuine.  I also think she is, first and foremost, a very saavy woman who isn't going to let the PR benefit implicit in her geniune, personal interests go to waste.  So .... yes to both of your questions, I guess.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ah okay...I think otherwise..but guess that's where we agree to disagree.


----------



## Grace123

DiorDeVille said:


> No, I think she cares  - she could easily do a lot less than she is and look good, so I believe the concern is genuine.  I also think she is, first and foremost, a very saavy woman who isn't going to let the PR benefit implicit in her geniune, personal interests go to waste.  So .... yes to both of your questions, I guess.



I completely agree.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Meets With Aid Groups in Libya

Angelina Jolie meets with an injured man during her visit to Libya to help aid groups on Tuesday (October 11) in Misrata, Libya.

I will be meeting with officials from all sides but above all, listening to the local people in the street. I am here to express solidarity with them. It is the work of rebuilding and recovery that will determine Libyas future, the 36-year-old actress earlier told Reuters.

Angelina previously visited Libyan refugees in Malta and on the Italian island of Lampedusa back in June.

UNHCR sources have said Angelina is expected to be named Special Representative on the Afghan refugee situation to help resolve the fate of 2.7 million Afghan refugees in Pakistan and Iran.













Source: JustJared



I'm going to pick up that book legaldiva. I don't they necessary give $, but food, clean water, help build shelters, etc. I know there's corruption, not just in the foreign aid, but in the countries that receive the aid.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks gorgeous in these pics, perfectly dressed, minimal makeup. 

I also think her interest is genuine; she's been a UN Goodwill ambassador for over a decade now, I think.


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Agree.  Genuine Interest and great PR photos CAN coexist, however. 

She looks lovely.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks gorgeous in these pics, perfectly dressed, minimal makeup.
> 
> I also think her interest is genuine; she's been a UN Goodwill ambassador for over a decade now, I think.


----------



## LADC_chick

Here's the trailer for the movie that Angelina wrote and directed: In the Land of Blood and Honey. It has a US release of December 23, 2011.

It looks like it'll be good, but I doubt I'll go see it. I get pretty squeamish about war movies. I wouldn't be surprised, though, if she gets some Oscar buzz from this movie. She may not win because it's early yet in her career as a director, but she could be a contender for a general career as a female director since there aren't many of them in Hollywood.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Looks good..I'll probably go and watch it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Takes the Kids Out with Brad Pitt's Parents*

Quality time with the grandparents!

That's what Angelina Jolie's children enjoyed this weekend, as the actress took the kids for an outing in Budapest, Hungary, with Brad Pitt's parents, Jane and Bill Pitt.

Jolie and the elder Pitts took Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Knox and Vivienne to the Ujbuda Center, a shopping and entertainment complex, where they visited the Elevenpark play center. 

The Jolie-Pitts have been spending lots of time in Hungary since Jolie directed her first feature there last year. That film, In the Land of Blood and Honey, opens in the U.S. on Dec. 23.

In August, Jolie and Pitt's older kids spent some quality time with their maternal grandfather, Jon Voight, in London. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20539492,00.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Kids: Eleven Park with Grandma & Grandpa Pitt!

her veins!  that's bad!













she has such beautiful skin!














Source: JustJared

the twins are just adorable!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Ice Skating with the Kids!

















Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Dinner Date in Budapest!





Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kids!


----------



## Ladybug09

Ahhh, such a sweet pic at the bottom of Angie and Z. 



angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie: Ice Skating with the Kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

> Refugees in Bosnia get homes after Jolie's visit
> ROGATICA, Bosnia-Herzegovina (AP)  With tears in their eyes, 13 Bosnian refugees moved Thursday into 'Villa Angelina'  a brand new U.S.-financed apartment building built after Angelina Jolie drew attention to their plight.
> The 13 mainly elderly tenants were the last in their refugee camp, an old rundown school for people displaced by the fighting in Bosnia that ended 16 years ago. Some cried as they walked over the thresholds of their small flats.
> For years, authorities in Rogatica tried to find a permanent solution for them, but it wasn't until after Jolie and her partner Brad Pitt visited last year that the U.S. agreed to donate $500,000 for housing.
> Jolie is a goodwill ambassador for the U.N. refugee agency. The refugees in Rogatica are convinced that her lobbying aided their cause.
> The new tenants could hardly wait for the speeches to be over to receive the keys to the fully furnished small apartments in the bright yellow downtown building. Villa Angelina is the only building built in Rogatica after the 1992-95 Bosnia war that killed 100,000 people and left hundreds of thousands homeless.
> Surrounded by low, grim houses and apartment buildings, the yellow building stands out for its beauty  one more reason to name it after the Hollywood star, people in Rogatica say.
> After years of sharing a room with her sister and a bathroom with the rest of the refugees, Lena Babic, 79, finally held a set of keys in one hand and a photo of herself, her 73-year-old sister Mara, and Jolie in the other.
> Even after she unlocked the door and sat on a sofa she and her sister now can call their own, Lena never put the photo down.
> "Angelina saw everything," she remembered, recounting the star's visit to her old tiny room with the broken sofa next to the bathroom everybody used for washing clothes and dishes.
> "She said, if I can do anything, you will have your own bathroom. She could not have done it on her own, others also helped, but she is the one who is in my heart," Babic said, pressing the photo against her chest.
> Babic opened drawers and cupboards in the kitchen, then returned to the living room and sat down, only to get back up again and check the closets  everything was so perfect, she gloated.
> The apartments belong to the municipality but the former refugees will be able to stay in them as long as they live.
> "It's a real pleasure to be here, to see these people, how happy they are to establish their new homes in Villa Angelina," said Patrick Moon, the U.S. ambassador to Bosnia, who opened the two-story building.



Source: http://news.yahoo.com/refugees-bosnia-homes-jolies-visit-171229923.html


Wow!


----------



## Ritovskyta

^that was a sweet read. brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: http://news.yahoo.com/refugees-bosnia-homes-jolies-visit-171229923.html
> 
> 
> Wow!




That's pretty darn awesome!! Love Angie!


----------



## DiorDeVille

^Very cool!!!

Do we have a release date on her movie?  Is it coming up fairly soon?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> That's pretty darn awesome!! Love Angie!



Me too! That's great of her.


----------



## Ladybug09

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: http://news.yahoo.com/refugees-bosnia-homes-jolies-visit-171229923.html
> 
> 
> Wow!


 Such a touching story.


----------



## angelnyc89

DiorDeVille said:


> ^Very cool!!!
> 
> Do we have a release date on her movie?  Is it coming up fairly soon?



December 23 2011.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Tokyo Airport Arrival with the Kids!






















Source: JustJared


My, how the kids have grown up! Is BP growing out his hair again? Reminds me of a lion lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVE Angie's coat! Wow, Maddox is getting so tall!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Shiloh and Maddox have the same shirt. I think she idolizes him. lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe, I think so too!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Aww, they all look so happy!


----------



## karo

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie at the Japan premiere of "Moneyball" (November 9).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not bad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Good to see her in red..


----------



## gsmom

Love that shade of red with her skin tone.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yes!!!!!! Color!!!!!! Red!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow! She looks gorgeous! Brad on the other hand....


----------



## Ritovskyta

I always wonder if they want to be this thin or if they just can't gain weight ...


----------



## Ladybug09

she can obviously gain weight cause she's been bigger before.


----------



## Chanel522

Absolutely flawless.  Angie is pure perfection.


----------



## meluvs2shop

they have beautiful children.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagOuttaHell said:


> I forgot she knew how to fly a plane.



so cool!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks gorgeous! But her veins.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That lipstick with the dress is no good. And Brad...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks like she may have put on a pound or two.


----------



## bisousx

Stunning! It's kind of a 90's look, but she is beautiful with red lips.


----------



## jun3machina

i think her hair needs to be a bit darker...


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisousx said:


> Stunning! It's kind of a 90's look, but she is *beautiful with red lips*.




Ita...it looks great together with the red dress, imo.

They said on E! that Brad is growing out his hair for his upcoming zombie flick...can't wait to watch it!! Love zombie flicks..


----------



## scarlet555

She looks good!  And brad, love the hair... and scruffy look.


----------



## tatu_002

Is Brad trying to be Johnny Depp with that hair and glasses


----------



## angelnyc89

^Maybe lol


----------



## siworae

She looks stunning in red... the red lipstick also works for her, she looks gorgeous there.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> She looks like she may have put on a pound or two.


 hahah, I was just thinking. no curves to fill out the dress. LOL


----------



## karo

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie leaving Japan with their children (November 10).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Shiloh


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awwwe, the little ones with their blankies..


----------



## angelnyc89

awwww


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt and the Kids Make Return Visit to Pax's Native Vietnam

Read more: http://www.eonline.com/news/angelina_jolie_brad_pitt_kids_make/274616#ixzz1dPY8wpjG





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tatu_002

I really like that long gold chain necklace Angie is wearing.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, I just noticed Shiloh holding a Gizmo doll!


----------



## carls888

tatu_002 said:


> I really like that long gold chain necklace Angie is wearing.



Me too, anyone know what it is?

C


----------



## bisousx

Is that Maddox??? He is sooo tall! I like how Angelina gave him a traditional asian kid's haircut


----------



## Bentley1

^ lmao :greengrin:


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> ^ lmao :greengrin:



When I was his age, I had one myself


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> When I was his age, I had one myself



^ Aww, that's cute!  I'm not asian, but my brother and I had similar haircuts growing up as well.


----------



## BasketsOfLove

angelnyc89 said:


> She looks gorgeous! But her veins.





eww you can see her rib cage sticking out through the dress


----------



## Ladybug09

Can u imagine the skymiles these kids have?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol, no kidding..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt: I'll Quit Acting in Three Years*

Is he being coy, or is Brad Pitt really preparing to give up acting?

The Moneyball star, 47, tells the Australian version of 60 Minutes that he's got three years left in him before he retires from the big screen.

"I am really enjoying the producing side and development of stories and putting those pieces together," he explains. "And getting stories to the plate that might have had a tougher time otherwise." 

It's quite possible Pitt is joking about quitting acting  he gets mildly exasperated with many of the questions throughout the interview. But he seems genuinely committed to taking only the best acting roles he can find in whatever time he has left  so his children can one day be proud of him.

"If I'm choosing a film now, I want it to be maybe less immature than things I have done in the past," he says. "I'm very conscious, when they're adults I want it to mean something to them. I want them to think, 'Dad's alright.' "

Speaking of children, Pitt adds that he and Angelina Jolie are still undecided on whether to expand their already sizable brood. "I don't know that we're finished," he says. "I don't know yet. I don't know."

Asked if he's generally happy these days, Pitt takes issue with the question.

"I think happiness is overrated, truthfully. I do," he says. "I think sometimes you're happy, sometimes you're not. There's too much pressure to be happy. I don't know. I don't really give a s--t. I know I will be at times and I know I won't be at times. Satisfied, at peace, those would be more goals for myself." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20545119,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree with him. The roles he has chosen in the last few years have turned him into a pretty good actor. Especially Babel and Jesse James. He was also very funny in Burn After Reading.


----------



## winnstar123

BagOuttaHell said:


> I agree with him. The roles he has chosen in the last few years have turned him into a pretty good actor. Especially Babel and Jesse James. He was also very funny in Burn After Reading.


  and "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" .


----------



## Sweetpea83

I still need to watch Burn after reading..


----------



## Swanky

Funny he doesn't care about being happy. . . .it's overrated.  Didn't he claim to have left Jen because he wasn't happy?  Maybe he's given up?


----------



## gsmom

Sweetpea83 said:


> I still need to watch Burn after reading..


 

Sweetpea! You are totally missing out....phenomenal movie.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love his quote on happiness. It's so true.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita...love isn't always about the good times..there is always some moments of unhappiness..etc. A relationship is work...


----------



## Sweetpea83

gsmom said:


> Sweetpea! You are totally missing out....phenomenal movie.




I'll add it to my list..


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Funny he doesn't care about being happy. . . .it's overrated.  Didn't he claim to have left Jen because he wasn't happy?  Maybe he's given up?



I thought "unsatisfied" was the key word ..,


----------



## DiorDeVille

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Funny he doesn't care about being happy. . . .it's overrated. Didn't he claim to have left Jen because he wasn't happy? Maybe he's given up?


 
LOL! True.

I must be the only person on the planet who hated "Burn after Reading".  Completely overrated.   "Benjamin Button" was also overhyped, but still a great movie with a good message and very worth seeing, IMO. 

Ang looks amazing in red.  She should wear it more often (with the caveat that it's a tricky color to wear with tats, and works best with the smoky eye / darker (not just redder) lip).


----------



## wordpast

In that parade article that caused all the uproar  he said he wasn't leading an interesting life. He didn't say anything about happiness( I dont think). It's a personal experience. Those two words ( happiness , interesting) don't have to mean the same thing to him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!

*Angelina Jolie, Maddox & Pax Go Island-Hopping in Vietnam*

There doesn't look to be a whole lot of downtime on the Jolie-Pitt family trip to Vietnam.

Angelina Jolie and her son Pax, 7, who was born in the country, were photographed Friday in Ho Chi Minh City.

On Wednesday, Jolie, 36, was snapped at a security checkpoint before leaving the Con Dao islands (off Vietnam's southern coast) with Pax and eldest son Maddox, 10. 

Not pictured: The actress's partner, Brad Pitt, 47, and their other children Zahara, 6, Shiloh, 5, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 3.

And you thought getting your family through the airport security was tricky. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20545875,00.html

(good to see her in other colors than black)


----------



## Ladybug09

Mmm, maybe she was going through a time of mourning?

But hey, she's said in many interviews Black is her favorite color and she does not wear a lot of colors.


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Ita...love isn't always about the good times..there is always some moments of unhappiness..etc. *A relationship is work*...



I feel like a lot of people forget that.


She has said that black is her favorite color.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Jets Out of Vietnam With Pax & Maddox






















Source: JustJared



For a sec, I thought she was barefoot. Nice to see her in color.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie: Con Dao Island!


















Source: JustJared


Weird, she never looks down.


----------



## wordpast

She's too skinny and this is coming from a fellow skinny girl. 

Both boys are cutie pies.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love his Legends of the Fall hairstyle here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Me too!


----------



## knics33

Me three! 

She desperately needs to gain weight. She looks very unhealthy and _not _good. But at this point, you can just put that on repeat for this thread.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Signs on for Gertrude Bell Biopic

Angelina Jolie is set to star in Gertrude Bell, a biopic about the English writer, archeologist, and pioneering figure in the Middle East, THR reports.

Ridley Scott, whose worked on such flicks as Gladiator and Black Hawk Down, will develop the project with his Scott Free Productions and may also possibly direct the movie.

Gertrude &#8220;has been described as the female Lawrence of Arabia for the impact the English woman had in the Middle East and her work in establishing what would become the modern framework for Jordan and Iraq. With a passion for archeology and languages, she wrote about her adventures in the Ottoman Empire and desert kingdoms, traveling in not only a predominantly male world but one whose culture and religion was very alien to the British Empire,&#8221; according to the mag.


Source: JustJared


She said she was going to slow down with the acting thing, but she has a lot on her plate. Like you guys have said, and I completely agree, she needs to put on some weight ASAP. It seems like an interesting movie.


----------



## azureartist

angelnyc89 said:


> She said she was going to slow down with the acting thing, but she has a lot on her plate. Like you guys have said, and I completely agree, she needs to put on some weight ASAP. It seems like an interesting movie.



I agree... with any actor/actress...you don't want to be noticing their weight as it can distract when you're watching their movie. I hope for her sake she does gain some weight as it seems to me - too low of weight is prematurely aging and can take a toll on the body. Gee - she can gain 10 lbs and look awesome...me not so lucky lol!


----------



## Swanky

she's been saying she's going to slow down for 5 or so years.  I think since she got Maddox.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She works 3 months out of the year and makes $20m. I'd love that schedule and pay. How much slower can you go. Anyway, she will be on 60 minutes this Sunday.

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=7389251n&tag=contentMain;cbsCarousel


----------



## wordpast

^ thanks, for posting! I'll be sure to watch.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Just read part of it on Just Jared. She talks about her darker side and how she is lucky to have survived those times. She says that others weren't so lucky. 
She also says she has a "bad"side still but that is for Brad and something to the effect of what they do together.

Ummm ok, I am a mom and those words would never come out of my mouth for my children to read. They won't be young forever, really you can't keep that to yourself Angie? Really?


----------



## peppermintpatty

I'm still a bad girl I still have that side of me. It belongs to Brad and  our adventures. That is a more accurate quote. I still think, REALLY?


----------



## Ritovskyta

I think I could live with that.

It really depends on your upbringing and what you think is right and wrong.

I am very aware parents also have sex, etc and she is aware she was very vocal about EVERYTHING in the past, why pretend now?

Their kids are bound to hear / read ALL of that, so it might as well twist and turn and try to have them learn from HER mistakes so they don't need to make them all over again.

I will for sure see the 60m. She always gives amazing interviews!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She always gives a candid interview. If you want safe and robotic check Katie Holmes.


----------



## angelnyc89

Checking it out this Sunday.


----------



## bisousx

peppermintpatty said:


> i'm still a bad girl i still have that side of me. It belongs to brad and  our adventures. That is a more accurate quote. I still think, really?



escandaloso!


----------



## peppermintpatty

BagOuttaHell said:


> She always gives a candid interview. If you want safe and robotic check Katie Holmes.



I don't recall saying I wanted safe and robotic and goodness no thank you to Katie Holmes?!
It kind of reminds me of when Angie would make out with Billy Bob and it was like I wanted to say go get a room!!!
There's a time and a place for everything. How she acted then, what she says in this interview idk it's just a question to me of it is ok to keep somethings to yourself...Like the other interview where she stated that Brad gets her to talk in the bathtub. Idk is all her talk candid or tmi or who really gives a rat's _ss about that???? I can still say as a Mom, my kids would be like not cool mom. Keep it to yourself. 
Kids might know their parents have sex, but I don't know of any kids that want to hear about it let alone read about it. She is a Mom first and foremost isn't she?????


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm tuning in...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't recall saying I wanted safe and robotic and goodness no thank you to Katie Holmes?!
> It kind of reminds me of when Angie would make out with Billy Bob and it was like I wanted to say go get a room!!!
> There's a time and a place for everything. How she acted then, what she says in this interview idk it's just a question to me of it is ok to keep somethings to yourself...Like the other interview where she stated that Brad gets her to talk in the bathtub. Idk is all her talk candid or tmi or who really gives a rat's _ss about that???? I can still say as a Mom, my kids would be like not cool mom. Keep it to yourself.
> Kids might know their parents have sex, but I don't know of any kids that want to hear about it let alone read about it. She is a Mom first and foremost isn't she?????



Yep. I guess she has a lot of explaining to do. As Brad. And as anyone who is in the public eye.  Glad it isnt me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angelina has always been open about her unstable, "bad girl" past, always answered candidly when asked and does not sugar coat it. I appreciate her honesty and I'm sure so will her kids when they're older, too. And hopefully learn from the mistakes that she may have made. I'm sure that's what she wants too.


----------



## wordpast

Uh, maybe I need to read/see the interview but I don't see anything wrong with what she said. I thought it was rather tame actually. It's not like she said "Brad and I like to get butt a** naked and screw upside down while the neighbors watch". 

Everyone raises their kids differently. They seems like the kind of parents that will be very candid with their kids about life, their mistakes, the world, etc. As long as sex talk isn't as crazy as the extreme example I wrote above then I don't have an issue with it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

wordpast said:


> Uh, maybe I need to read/see the interview but I don't see anything wrong with what she said. I thought it was rather tame actually. It's not like she said "Brad and I like to get butt a** naked and screw upside down while the neighbors watch".
> 
> Everyone raises their kids differently. They seems like the kind of parents that will be very candid with their kids about life, their mistakes, the world, etc. As long as sex talk isn't as crazy as the extreme example I wrote above then I don't have an issue with it.



That's fine, you have your opinion and i respect that. I have my own opinion. I have 5 kids, ages 9 to 29, and I am accused of being more open and direct than most. Regardless, if I said I save my "bad girl"side for daddy and our adventures let alone had it on national tv for millions to hear, my kids would be embarrassed.
You might think it was tame, for me personally it is tame too. For my children, no way. I am very open with my kids. I would not choose to be open publicly out of respect for them. But again, that's just me...


----------



## wordpast

^ yup. Everyone's different.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Clintelina Interview:


http://fussyeye.blogspot.com/2011/11/interview-magazine-december-2011.html


----------



## angelnyc89

wordpast said:


> Uh, maybe I need to read/see the interview but I don't see anything wrong with what she said. I thought it was rather tame actually. It's not like she said "Brad and I like to get butt a** naked and screw upside down while the neighbors watch".
> 
> Everyone raises their kids differently. They seems like the kind of parents that will be very candid with their kids about life, their mistakes, the world, etc. As long as sex talk isn't as crazy as the extreme example I wrote above then I don't have an issue with it.



:lolots: I thought it was tame too, I guess we can wait and see on Sunday!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: 'In the Land of Blood & Honey' Poster!
The drama, set during Bosnias 1990s civil war, is about what happens to people, not just a couple, the 36-year-old actress explained.
Its a father and son, its sisters, mother and child, friends. What happens to all of these different relationships when you live inside [war] - even if theyre great, strong, loving, tight relationships, Angelina added.
In the Land of Blood and Honey will be released in the native BHS language of Bosnia with subtitles.
The movie hits New York and L.A. December 23, with a wider release slated for January, Deadline reports.





Source: JustJared


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I want to see this!


----------



## angelnyc89

I just read its in 4 languages! Pretty impressive for her first directional debut.



> Maybe save this one for after your delicious Thanksgiving festivities.
> 
> Never one to reign in her intensity, Angelina Jolie has jumped into this directing thing from the sharpest of angles. Instead of maybe making a small romantic comedy or drama in which she could star, she decided to make a four language film about the ethnic cleansing and civil wars of the early-to-mid 90s in Bosnia. Instead of using big Hollywood stars, she used local actors.
> 
> And now, instead of selling the film with a gorgeous poster that somehow works in her face, she went with no photo at all, presenting just an old map and a blood splatter that outlines a man and a woman, kissing. And she's barely using her name to sell it; it appears only in small-ish print underneath the film's title in the bottom right corner.
> 
> It's a bold move, but when you're telling the story of the tumultuous relationship between a Serbian rape camp administrator and a Bosnian-Muslim woman and war victim, you might as well go all in.
> 
> The film hits theaters on December 23rd. Check out the trailer by clicking here.



Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...nd-honey-angelina-jolie-poster_n_1111761.html

I really like hows shes putting the story first before herself.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking forward to watching it..looks pretty good..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the poster.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Always Wanted to Direct ... Funerals*

Angelina Jolie's success in Hollywood means she doesn't need a backup plan. But she had one once: to become funeral director. 

"It sounds like this very strange, eccentric, dark thing to do but in fact I lost my grandfather and was very upset with his funeral," she said during an interview on 60 Minutes Sunday night. "How somebody passes and how family deals with this passing and what death is should be addressed in a different way. If this whole acting thing didn't work out that was going to be my path." 

But it did work out, and now the Oscar winner is promoting her directorial debut, In the Land of Blood and Honey, which is set to be released in the U.S. on Dec. 23. 

In her interview with CBS's Bob Simon on 60 Minutes, Jolie, 36, spoke about various topics, including her dark past. Here are the previously unseen highlights:

&#8226; Always in Tabloids: Simon asked Jolie what people who only know her from tabloid covers are missing. "Me," she said. "I don't see those things. I don't know who they are but I assume they're not me. They're not who I am. They're not what I spend my day caring about. I find them quite shallow and often quite wrong."

&#8226; Working Mom: "We never work at the same time," Jolie said of how she and Brad Pitt raise their six children. She also said she prefers "when I'm home with the kids" and that shooting movies full time "would be easier."

&#8226; Looking Up to Mom: "My mother was a full-time mother. She didn't have much of her own career, her own life, her own experiences ... everything was for her children," Jolie said of her mom, Marcheline Bertrand, as she choked up. "I will never be as good a mother as she was. She was just grace incarnate. She was the most generous, loving &#8211; she's better than me."

&#8226; Becoming a Director: "I still think it's crazy ... I think I'd be terrible with a comedy," she says of tackling the tough topics in her film, a love story set during the Bosnian War in 1992. "Everything was something to be careful about and sensitive." 

"I am nervous that people are not going to understand it," she said, though she's not worried about being involved with a film that has someone else as the star. "I prefer directing. I love having the spotlight on someone else ... It's nice for all of that not to matter." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20548947,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The interview and extras were excellent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I missed the interview tonight..will try to look for it, later..


----------



## randr21

She looked great tonite.


----------



## J`adore LV

Angelina!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

For those who missed it, here it is. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vw2zjpcJgQs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I love this pic of her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sarni

she is gorgeous-but I love that there is so much more to her than her looks. She really does have it all!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Interview Video Outtakes - Nov. 27, 2011 *  (other tidbits from the other link posted on this page)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WsLhlezTvIs&feature=related


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarni said:


> she is gorgeous-but I love that there is so much more to her than her looks. She really does have it all!!




And she's so articulate..I really do enjoy seeing her interviews. She seems very genuine...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Meet Angelina Jolie's Bulldog, Jacques*


----------



## angelnyc89

I liked the interview. I always love watching her interviews as she is an interesting person. I think the whole bad side for Brad was blown out of proportion. She seems like a very genuine person.


----------



## wordpast

^ agreed.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Kids See 'Hugo' on Black Friday


















Source: JustJared


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I saw a magazine (trashy tabloid) at Target today, with the caption "Baby Number 7 for Brad and Angie?!" and the friend I was with said "omg, Brad needs to stop having kids, he's so old, he's like a grandfather, he needs to stop!!"

Me: :s   and a bunch more, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm sure it's not true..?

Brad looks yummy..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I'm sure it's not true..?
> 
> Brad looks yummy..



Nope, of course isn't true, it was InTouch Weekly! But it's annoying how some people such as my friend latch on to tabloid trash as the gospel truth, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!


----------



## angelnyc89

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Nope, of course isn't true, it was InTouch Weekly! But it's annoying how some people such as my friend latch on to tabloid trash as the gospel truth, lol.



I know a few people like that. Its sad that they easily believe stupid stuff like that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wonder if they will have/adopt one more kid. I remember seeing him on Charlie Rose and he said he wanted between 7-9 kids.

Of course he can say whatever he wants but maybe. lol.


----------



## angelnyc89

A soccer team!


----------



## exotikittenx

Brad's looking good.  I always wonder what really goes on with this family behind the scenes... I rarely believe tabloids, but I'm sure whatever happens is more interesting than what they report, good or bad.


----------



## luciabugia

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Nope, of course isn't true, it was InTouch Weekly! But it's annoying how some people such as my friend latch on to tabloid trash as the gospel truth, lol.


 
Trashy tabloids have no shame!  In Dubai where I live now, there is this tabloid mag called Ahlan! and the shameless things these people write about Brad and Angie are so out of this world!  If you didn;t know better, you'd think that Brangelina is one messed up couple! They are always breaking up (and guess who's the culprit behind the breaking up?) and how Angie is one clingy b***h and Brad stays on because he fears she'll kill herself bla, bla, bla... get a life! Can't stand baseless tabloids


----------



## angelnyc89

Wow and thats in Dubai.


----------



## Cee Elle

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Meet Angelina Jolie's Bulldog, Jacques*



OMG so adorable!!!  makes me love her even more if that is possible


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie & Kids Go to See the Muppets*

Kermit, Fozzie and Miss Piggy, please meet Angelina Jolie and son Pax, 8, and daughters Zahara, 6, and Shiloh, 5, who were out on a movie date in Manhattan on Saturday afternoon.

Their flick of choice? The family holiday hit The Muppets.

One witness at the Clearview Cinemas on East 62nd Street told PEOPLE that the concession-stand snacks of choice were five orders of popcorn, five cups of Sprite and one box of Twizzlers. (Another adult woman accompanied the group to the show.)

An observer inside the mulitiplex added that the quintet sat right in the middle of the auditorium and that Jolie, 36, was "really down to earth. When they came out [afterwards] she was talking to the kids about the movie and asking them what they thought of different characters. She seemed really cool."

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20550960,00.html

(Love Angie's coat..)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love the bag.


----------



## DiorDeVille

They've been getting a lot of negative coverage in the mags of late.  Wonder why the tide turned? 

Love her makeup in the above pic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her movie premieres tonight in NYC.

With Brad's parents

http://celebrity-gossip.net/angelina-jolie/angelina-jolie-white-hot-big-apple-566703


----------



## Sweetpea83

DiorDeVille said:


> They've been getting a lot of negative coverage in the mags of late. Wonder why the tide turned?
> 
> Love her makeup in the above pic.




Haven't they always..?   Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looks like Angie has a good relationship with Brad's mom..from the looks of it!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks great. I really like that black bag too.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie on Choosing Bosnian Conflict for Her Directing Debut, Traveling With Six Kids and If Marriage Is in Her Future

http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...tory?id=15084488&singlePage=true#.Tt0ZGbIr2so

Fully Story on Nightline tonight on ABC at 11:35 pm EST


----------



## Ladybug09

I think she was supposed to be on the Today show today or tomorrow am. One of those morning shows.


----------



## karo

New pics:
http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/1...-pitt-blood-honey-premiere-pair/?ref=topposts


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie out and about in NYC on Monday:*





Is this Jane Pitt??


----------



## Ritovskyta

^yes. Brad's mum


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Monday Afternoon getting ready to go on Anderson Cooper:*


----------



## winnstar123

Love her 
Is her bag LV? the black one, looks very nice!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie holds tight to partner Brad Pitt at the premiere of her film In the Land of Blood & Honey held at the School of Visual Arts on Monday night (December 5) in New York City.

The 36-year-old actress, who wrote and directed the film, looked stunning in a Joseph top and Ralph Lauren skirt. Angie accessorized with Cole Haan shoes and Ofira jewelry. Brad Pitt dons Tom Ford.*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Ejm1059

I saw Angelina yesterday and she is so stunning in person. She's skinny, but not skeletal to the point where I would be concerned.


----------



## nillacobain

I love her red carpet style ... so simple yet classy and elegant.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Monday Afternoon getting ready to go on Anderson Cooper:*




LOVE the whole look here...


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt both spotted out in New York City (December 6).
Source: celebrity-gossip


----------



## luciabugia

^ Gorgeous as always! Classic works best for her and I'm glad she sticks to it all these years.. Go Angie!


----------



## gsmom

I love how she pulls off all the winter white pieces - stunning always.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## pink1

She really is beautiful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

X


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, I love the cover!


----------



## DC-Cutie

not too many people can pull of winter white and she does it flawlessly!

Marie Claire cover -


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks AMAZING in that coat...love the whole look!! 

She looks gorgeous in that magazine spread!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie's Family Toy Shopping Trip*

The Jolie-Pitt clan saves their shopping for a rainy day.

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie took their little ones  Maddox, 10, Pax, 8, Zahara, 6, Shiloh, 5 (not pictured) and twins Knox and Vivienne, 3  on a field trip to FAO Schwartz in NYC Wednesday.

Pax managed to not only stay dry, but also conceal his face from the paparazzi with his zip-up shark sweatshirt that he's been photographed wearing in the past.

As for mommy Jolie, she didn't let the downpour stop her from entering the children's toy superstore all smiles. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20551850,00.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20551850,00.html


----------



## karo

More pics from celebrity-gossip


----------



## lulu212121

The kids don't look like they are enjoying this.


----------



## angelnyc89

I don't think the kids like the whole paps thing either. FAO Schwartz is so much fun! She looks just fabulous!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pax hoodie. #winning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe..it's pretty cute!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Covers 'The Hollywood Reporter'

Angelina Jolie poses with Kung Fu Panda 2 director Jennifer Yuh Nelson on the cover of The Hollywood Reporters latest issue.

Heres what the 36-year-old actress had to share with the mag:

On when she wrote the In the Land of Blood and Honey script: I wrote whenever I could, when the kids were asleep or in their classes. Halfway through some of the most horrific scenes, Id hear, Mommy, I need another story, I cant go to sleep, and so Id pause what I was doing and go tell happy stories about bunny villages. I studied a lot about the war, and watched a lot of documentaries.

On her kids knowing about her humanitarian work: They know that mommy, on occasion, goes off to Libya or other places. I make them very conscious of the fact that there are a lot of people struggling through different things, and I dont protect them from the fact that war isnt a video game, its a very, very horrible thing.

On the status of Kung Fu Panda 3: We can say we are in discussions. Tigress is my alternate personality, especially with children. I love animation because you get to do things you dont normally get to. For one, I could bring my kids and wear my pajamas, and hang out with Jen. And my character is just so badass.





Source: JustJared

She looks pretty, I love her eyebrows.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie and 'Kung Fu Panda 2' Director Jennifer Yuh Nelson on Hollywood's Female Director Deficit, New 'Kung Fu Panda 3'

In the latest issue of The Hollywood Reporter, the actress shares fears over her "In The Land of Blood and Honey" directorial debut ("I'm just hoping the movie isn't a complete disaster," she laughs), that her kids will not be seeing it and what she learned from Nelson.
Directorial novice Angelina Jolie (In the Land of Blood and Honey) and her Kung Fu Panda 2 director Jennifer Yuh Nelson, the highest-grossing female director of all time, were shot by Peggy Sirota for the cover of the current Hollywood Reporter. Recently, they sat down with THR senior film writer Pamela McClintock for a frank discussion on the lack of female directors in Hollywood, their own directorial mentors, feelings on awards nominations (Panda 2 leads the Annie noms with 12 and Blood and Honey could get a Golden Globe nomination for best foreign language film) and the status of a Kung Fu Panda 3. Jolie also opens up about being a first-time director, explaining how she got a "famously unsuccessful" topic (war) funded, when she found the time to write and what really happened to shut down the Bosnia set of Blood and Honey, which opens in limited release Dec. 23.

Their interview ran as a part of THR's larger female directors package, highlighting Vera Farmiga (Higher Ground), Dee Rees (Pariah), Phyllida Lloyd (The Iron Lady), Lorene Scafaria (Seeking a Friend for the End of the World) and Patty Jenkins (Monster).

WHAT THEY SAY ABOUT HOLLYWOOD'S DEARTH OF FEMALE DIRECTORS
Although neither would label herself an activist for female causes per se, the duo are mystified as to why there aren't more women directors -- only 13.4 percent of the DGA's director members are female. To boot, Kung Fu Panda 2 is only the second animated studio pic solely directed by a woman, after The Tigger Movie.
Angelina Jolie: "Isn't that crazy? Animated films are so family-oriented, you'd think that there would be women."
Jennifer Yuh Nelson: I don't think about the gender thing very much. But when I speak at schools, I've had female students say to me afterwards, "I never envisioned myself being a director, since I've never seen women do it." But after seeing me, they can picture themselves directing, so maybe we'll see more female directors. And half of these kids in art and animation schools are girls.

ON MAKING THE SECOND KUNG FU PANDA AND WHY IT TOOK THREE YEARS
Nelson: It's a long process, and you have to know exactly what's going to happen next. You can't do coverage. Everything has to be planned ahead of time. And you have to make sure that people are still motivated and happy and creatively challenged so that it can all be stitched together. The voice acting starts after a lot of the storyboards are done. With Angie, things would change when we got into the booth and played with her lines. We would discover things in the moment and rewrite the script on the spot. She really knows the character, so when she would say, "A tiger wouldn't say that," she was absolutely right. She gives Tigress that extra level, and that's why people like the character so much. Sometimes, Angie's kids would be in the booth with me. [Jolie's son] Maddox would say, "That take was good," and I'd think, OK, he likes it, let's take that one.
Jolie:  On the first Kung Fu Panda, I would fight a line. With Jen, she would politely say, "Can we just try it?" And you kind of melt and say, "OK." She is a genuine artist who can see the bigger picture. And, fortunately, I've scored some points at home because of Kung Fu Panda. They love Tigress, who is my alternate personality. Otherwise, they think Brad [Pitt] and I are just so not cool.

THEIR DIRECTORIAL ROLE MODELS
Jolie:  I've had the fortunate experience of working with so many interesting directors, from Michael Winterbottom to Clint Eastwood. I tried to remember the experiences that were my best as an actor, and what a director did to give me comfort and confidence. And I tried to keep a happy crew, which I learned a lot about from Clint and Jen.
Nelson: I remember being in the middle of Kung Fu Panda, which took three years, and everyone was upset and tired and wondering if we were ever going to see the light at the end of the tunnel, and Guillermo del Toro stopped by and gave me the "man" speech. He said, "You've gotta man up and take this, and don't be scared of making bold choices." He was such a great supporter.

JOLIE PERSONALLY FUNDED LARGE CHUNK OF IN THE LAND OF BLOOD AND HONEY'S $15 MILLION BUDGET; GRAHAM KING PUT UP THE REST
Jolie: I worked with him on The Tourist, and one day I asked him if he'd read my script. I didn't know how he'd react, since on many levels, this was a big risk. I wasn't going to star in it, and I wanted to cast all local actors. It wasn't a pile of good news for him. But he was great, and he took the chance.

WHEN SHE FOUND THE TIME TO WRITE THE SCRIPT
Jolie: I wrote whenever I could, when the kids were asleep or in their classes. Halfway through some of the most horrific scenes, I'd hear, "Mommy, I need another story, I can't go to sleep," and so I'd pause what I was doing and go tell happy stories about bunny villages. I studied a lot about the war, and watched a lot of documentaries. They won't see this movie. They know that mommy, on occasion, goes off to Libya or other places. I make them very conscious of the fact that there are a lot of people struggling through different things, and I don't protect them from the fact that war isn't a video game, it's a very, very horrible thing.

THE REAL STORY BEHIND THE BOSNIAN WOMAN WHO PROTESTED HER MOVIE
Before reading her script, the Bosnian government temporarily suspended Jolie's filming permit when the Association of Women Victims of War in Bosnia objected to a Muslim woman falling in love with her Serb captor. But, that wasn't the case -- the two fall in love before the war starts -- so the film's permit was reissued. 
Jolie: There was one woman who hadn't read the script, and who didn't want to meet with me. This is a very sensitive subject for someone who lived through these things. It's only been 15 years since the war and it's a painful memory. In my heart, the film was done on behalf of all people who suffered through this. A lot of women's groups have seen it, and the New York premiere of the movie was co-sponsored by Women for Women International, another group founded after the war in Bosnia. They felt it was the right thing to support it.
Nelson: It's definitely not a passive movie and it makes you think.

THE STATUS OF KUNG FU PANDA 3
Nelson: There's plenty left to tell.
Jolie: We can say we are in discussions. Tigress is my alternate personality, especially with children. I love animation because you get to do things you don't normally get to. For one, I could bring my kids and wear my pajamas, and hang out with Jen. And my character is just so badass.
Nelson: And the stunts are safe.
Jolie: Yes, eating pizza is the hardest stunt we did.



Source: TheHollywoodReporter


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so pretty on that cover..


----------



## Santress

Angelina and Brad at the premiere of *In the Land of Blood and Honey* (December 8, 2011, Hollywood):


























































> The 36-year-old actress looked stunning in a Romona Keveza dress, Jimmy Choo shoes, and her own jewelry. Brad, 47, wore a Tom Ford suit.


(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## mundodabolsa

wait, wait, angelina jolie is only 36?? really?? I had NO idea she was that young 

I'm not usually a big fan of her beauty but she looks absolutely stunning and perfect at the premiere.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lol, they don't look too happy. Bad day/tired/something but they don't seem cheery at all.


----------



## karo

Finally a look I really love! It's been a long time I've seen her looking so stunning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous dress..she looks great in navy blue!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lol, they don't look too happy. Bad day/tired/something but they don't seem cheery at all.




Most likely from being all over the place promoting her film..must be exhausting.....


----------



## Swanky

Her last looks are AMAZING!  She looks stunning! {too thin for sure but gorj!}


----------



## angelnyc89

Stunning.


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the dress, not with the shoes. she needs more weight, but otherwise looks beautiful.





Santress said:


> Angelina and Brad at the premiere of *In the Land of Blood and Honey* (December 8, 2011, Hollywood):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source: *Just Jared*)


----------



## anitalilac

beautiful...love her hair and dress..I love her style during her pre-Maddox days....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Vaguely reminds me of her MAMS premiere. With the leather dress. She was smoking that night.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beautiful dress. Can't stand her tattoos, and don't like her hair.


----------



## robotindisguise

she looks gorgeous, but I wish she would gain a bit of of weight. I think she was pretty much perfect in the Tomb Raider days


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: 'Blood & Honey' After Party!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/1...ad-pitt-blood-honey-after-party/?ref=topposts


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Covers 'Marie Claire' January 2012

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/12/09/angelina-jolie-covers-marie-claire-january-2012/


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: 'Blood & Honey' After Party!
> 
> http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/1...ad-pitt-blood-honey-after-party/?ref=topposts




Hehe, love that Angie took a photo of herself and fan..


----------



## angelnyc89

"In The Land Of Blood And Honey" Press Conference


















Source: GettyImages


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## poptarts

Is it just me or Brad seem to have aged a lot since he's been with Angelina? I mean of course he's a few years older now, but you guys know what I mean.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good in lace..


----------



## Touch

poptarts said:


> Is it just me or Brad seem to have aged a lot since he's been with Angelina? I mean of course he's a few years older now, but you guys know what I mean.


6 kids will do that to ya


----------



## Junkenpo

^^even one kid will do that to you.  I can't imagine six... even with hiring helping hands.


----------



## Kimm992

She looks absolutely stunning at her movie premiere!!!

Wow!!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: MarieClaire


----------



## angelnyc89

Interview: http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity-lifestyle/celebrities/angelina-jolie-interview


----------



## tatu_002

^ wow!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love the faces she made. LOL She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sweetpea83

She's gorgeous..that's for sure.


----------



## wordpast

Ridiculous


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Doesn't Want to Settle Down*

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20553352,00.html

(Anderson Cooper interview in link)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sorry I am having issues posting on my work computer..


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the pics!


----------



## angelnyc89

The complete interview airs on Anderson on 12.19.11 (Monday).


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie on Anderson

















Source: JustJared


I know she wears a lot of black, but she looks gorgeous and is always dressed so well. I was wondering if the show was taped today? I had nothing to do, I wish I had gone. Gosh


----------



## angelnyc89

USA Today photographs

































Source: GettyImages


----------



## mundodabolsa

angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie on Anderson
> 
> Source: JustJared
> 
> I know she wears a lot of black, but she looks gorgeous and is always dressed so well. *I was wondering if the show was taped today? I had nothing to do, I wish I had gone. *Gosh



nope, it was taped last week, on the 5th.


----------



## Swanky

she looks beautiful . . . this is a pretty huge media blitz lately!


----------



## angelnyc89

She's doing a lot of interviews then usual. She used to go on Ellen and was on LIVE! before. Wish she did more.

^^I wasn't doing anything last Monday either. Crap.


----------



## angelnyc89

AJ is nominated!

Best Foreign Language Film 
The Flowers of War
*In the Land of Blood and Honey*
The Kid With A Bike
A Separation
The Skin I Live In


----------



## angelnyc89

> "I am grateful that the Hollywood Foreign Press Association is honoring our film. This was a true collaboration and I am forever indebted to our cast and crew, who experienced their own personal tragedies in the Bosnian War and gave me an authentic perspective into the conflict. This nomination is a tribute to the collective talent and passion of this extraordinary cast." -- Angelina Jolie, on her directorial debut, "In the Land of Blood and Honey," being nominated for Best Foreign Film



http://wonderwall.msn.com/tv/the-sh...lden-globe-nomination-reactions-16956.gallery


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, I didn't think she did Daytime TV. I know she was never on Oprah.


----------



## Ritovskyta

^I always wonder about that. Wonder if it was Angie who never wanted to go or Oprrah that never invited her out of respect towards her friend Jen...

She must b friendly with Anderson. They walked the same path many times


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is a good question. But I don't think Oprah would let their friendship get in the way of business/ratings. She had Pitt on there once or twice since his divorce.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Good to hear that her film has been nominated!


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> That is a good question. But I don't think Oprah would let their friendship get in the way of business/ratings. She had Pitt on there once or twice since his divorce.



ITA.  Oprah was about money and ratings.


----------



## DiorDeVille

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA. Oprah was about money and ratings.


 
She should be.  That's her job and what allows her to employ and pay many many people who work in her conglomerate.  Nothing wrong with that. 

Angie is also about her career and the things that help it.  There's nothing wrong with that when she does it either - I'm not sure why it would be presented as a criticism.

Glad she's trying different colors out.  Not sure about that particular shade of blue - I'd imagine she looks best in the richer or more vivid shades.  Loving her outfit on AC.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I heard both Pitt and Jolie are nominated for the Golden Globes, yay!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt Enjoys Dinner at Dresden






Source: JustJared


----------



## Smoothoprter

I love all of the new pics of Angie.


----------



## luciabugia

angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt Enjoys Dinner at Dresden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared


 
Check out his bulging pocket - he needs a man bag hehehe..


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Reacts to Golden Globes Nomination

Angelina Jolie enjoys a business lunch inside the Hollywood Roosevelt Hotel on Friday (December 16) in Hollywood.

The 36-year-old actress received some exciting news the day before - her directorial debut, In the Land of Blood and Honey, is nominated for a Golden Globe Award in the Best Foreign Language Film category!

I am grateful that the Hollywood Foreign Press Association is honoring our film, Angie said in a statement.

This was a true collaboration and I am forever indebted to our cast and crew, who experienced their own personal tragedies in the Bosnian War and gave me an authentic perspective into the conflict, she added. This nomination is a tribute to the collective talent and passion of this extraordinary cast.

The 2012 Golden Globes, hosted by Ricky Gervais, airs January 15 on NBC!







Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Cirque du Soleil with the Kids!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2011/1...-cirque-du-soleil-with-the-kids/?ref=topposts


----------



## Sweetpea83

luciabugia said:


> Check out his bulging pocket - he needs a man bag hehehe..


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Cirque du Soleil Inside Pics!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## Swanky

ugh, men and their iPhones/blackberries!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They are getting so big.


----------



## KatsBags

Love how Zahara and Knox are covering their ears!


----------



## bisousx

I can't tell the difference btwn Vivienne and Shiloh..


----------



## Ladybug09

Not liking the braids on Z








more pics


----------



## angelnyc89

bisousx said:


> I can't tell the difference btwn Vivienne and Shiloh..



Their beginning to look like twins lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such a gorgeous family..


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

KatsBags said:


> Love how Zahara and Knox are covering their ears!



I was going to say the same thing. Haha.


----------



## Ladybug09

Again was on Tavis Smiley's show with one of the stars from her movie. I highly recommend watching the interview. She was very normal and not 'Angelina- the Superstar!'
I think the movie is going to be very good also.


His show is on PBS. I don't think the interview has been loaded yet.
http://www.pbs.org/wnet/tavissmiley/interviews/angelina-jolie-zana-marjanovic/


She is very thin too...dang you see all her bones.


----------



## angelnyc89

^The interview has been uploaded. Thanks for posting *ladybug*!

Wow, Zana went to LaGuardia. I cant wait to see it.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: 'Moneyball' Screening with Jonah Hill!






Source: JustJared


----------



## ellek72

I hate Brad's glasses.


----------



## Swanky

I don't like anything about his current look - I don't like grungy Brad


----------



## angelnyc89

^Same here, he needs to clean the face and cut the hair.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'll take him any way..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes! I read an interview with her a while back. She said she loves him every state. 

Me too! lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looks like Brad recently turned 48...


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'll take him any way..



I agree in a way, I would have taken him any way. But having been with that boney drug addict so long ruins him for me.


----------



## AEGIS

can vain brad come back please?


----------



## AEGIS

she looks relaxed and fun...you don't see this side of her often.....
.......and highly airbrushed



angelnyc89 said:


>





angelnyc89 said:


> Source: MarieClaire





angelnyc89 said:


> Interview: http://www.marieclaire.com/celebrity-lifestyle/celebrities/angelina-jolie-interview


----------



## Kimm992

kittenslingerie said:


> I agree in a way, I would have taken him any way. But having been with that boney drug addict so long ruins him for me.



Bony drug addict??


----------



## Sweetpea83

She has admitted to trying drugs before...way before having kids and etc. I HIGHLY doubt she is still doing them...


----------



## ByeKitty

I like grungy Brad! The clean-cut Brad is too "pretty" for me...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita!!


----------



## bisbee

kittenslingerie83 said:


> I agree in a way, I would have taken him any way. But having been with that boney drug addict so long ruins him for me.


 
I find it strange that she is being referred to as a drug addict - is everyone who ever tried drugs in their life a drug addict?

I have no problem, however, with calling her boney!


----------



## kittenslingerie

bisbee said:


> I find it strange that she is being referred to as a drug addict - is everyone who ever tried drugs in their life a drug addict?
> 
> I have no problem, however, with calling her boney!



It's just my opinion... I think if any of us had a friend in real life who admitted to previously using heroin and she showed up as painfully thin as Angie, we would assume she'd relapsed. She's Hollywood royalty, but no one special to me personally so I can only make an assumption, but in reality who knows. She still ruined my Brad Pitt adoration.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She would have to be a highly functioning heroin addict.

I was watching some of her old interviews yesterday around the time she did Girl Interrupted.

She was OUT of her mind. The first time she did Charlie Rose compared to now is like from two different worlds. It is actually funny to see how high she was compared to now.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's been open about her unstable past... I don't think that she does any of that stuff now, though.


----------



## AEGIS

highly unlikely? probably not.  do i think she and brad might occasionally light up a joint? yeah.  lots of people do


----------



## RedSoleAddict

Does anyone know if/when this movie will be released in Australia? I tried to google but it doesn't seem to show a date, so perhaps it won't be?


----------



## Sarni

there is no way in hell that Angelina is a heroin addict....wtf??


----------



## wordpast

Lol@ her being a drug addict.


----------



## ByeKitty

My guess is that raising 6 kids is quite a handful... That kind of stress could make her lose her appetite or make her too busy to eat properly?
I know she probably has nannies, but still...six kids! And she seems like someone who hangs out with her kids a lot.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> She would have to be a highly functioning heroin addict.
> 
> I was watching some of her old interviews yesterday around the time she did Girl Interrupted.
> 
> She was OUT of her mind. The first time she did Charlie Rose compared to now is like from two different worlds. It is actually funny to see how high she was compared to now.


 she was on Charlie Rose night before last. no video loaded yet though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping! Any new pics?


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Pax: Motorcycle Grocery Guys!


----------



## angelnyc89

When I saw this, I thought of those two ladies (were they sisters?) who were chefs on the foodnetwork! lol


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/01/03/brad-pitt-pax-motorcycle-grocery-guys/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Ladybug09

too cute


----------



## Ritovskyta

Awww ... Thanks for that


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie's Long-Lost Twin: http://www.bing.com/videos/browse?m...3734&from=en-us_msnhp&src=v5:share:permalink:


----------



## Ritovskyta

^wow .... she really looks like her. She even talks like her .... the teeth are slightly different, otherwise she would be truly her twin. great find. wonder if she's really like that or she help to enhance her resemblance with Angelina - coloring her hair, etc


----------



## purseprincess32

Mad & Pax are cute. Great pic of Father & Son


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie's Long-Lost Twin: http://www.bing.com/videos/browse?m...3734&from=en-us_msnhp&src=v5:share:permalink:




Oh my goodness!  They so look alike!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Injures His Knee*

What's Brad Pitt's newest accessory?

A cane  and it's not just for show.

The actor, 48, walked the red carpet at the 23nd annual Palm Springs Film Festival awards gala with the cane on Saturday, and told reporters he has an injured ACL, a ligament in the knee that connects the femur with the tibia.

"I was carrying my daughter [Vivienne] down the hill and I slipped," Pitt said. "It was either her or me."

Though Pitt says he won't need surgery, he may need that cane for a while.

Not that his partner, Angelina Jolie, minds.

"I like the cane," she told reporters on the carpet Saturday, adding that the injury hasn't slowed him down much at all. "He's not that kind of guy. He does everything still."

Jolie also said that Vivienne, 3½, wasn't hurt in the tumble.

"Vivie's okay," she told reporters. "She was absolutely fine." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20559183,00.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*The Jolie out with kids:*


----------



## wordpast

omg, that woman. Stunning. 

lol @ pax.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Brad and Angie at the Palm Springs International Film Festival Awards Gala.*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/kml5m.jpg/]


----------



## Swanky

She looks good!!

my foot would be so far up my kids arse for pointing a gun like that


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## savvy23

She is just simply Stunning and they look great together.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOVE that black bag! 

She looks gorgeous in that gown....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Critics Choice

Golden Globes

This week. Yay!


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate butt holding shots....tacky

Love the muted colors,

She could use a happy meal or two.


----------



## Swanky

I don't like that dress on her.  It's hanging.
I commented before about her looking good, but I meant in the black.  HIm pointing a gun at folks still irks me


----------



## oogiewoogie

Shes stunning~!


----------



## angelnyc89

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *The Jolie out with kids:*



She looks absolutely stunning in this pic!



Ladybug09 said:


> *I hate butt holding shots*....tacky
> 
> Love the muted colors,
> 
> She could use a happy meal or two.



Its getting old.
Some In N Out sounds good now!


----------



## angelnyc89

A few more pics:










Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are seen in Chelsea






Source: GettyImages


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Live Online Chat on Thursday!

Angelina Jolie will host a live video chat this Thursday (January 12)!

The 36-year-old actress will join Hearst for the 45-minute chat focusing on In the Land of Blood & Honey, scheduled to begin at 8/7c.

&#8220;This is my first online chat and I&#8217;m thrilled that Hearst is broadcasting this across so many of its websites to reach such a diverse audience as the film expands into more theaters,&#8221; Angie said.

Viewers must have a Facebook account to take part in the chat - click over to MarieClaire.com to RSVP and submit any questions you might like to ask Angie!

In other Angie news, it was announced today that In the Land of Blood and Honey will be screened at the Berlin International Film Festival. Exciting!


Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are seen in Chelsea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: GettyImages




LOVE her look here! Pretty!!!


----------



## savvy23

Again-- so freaking gorgeous!


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt at the 77th Annual New York Film Critics Awards Gala (January 9).
celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## Ritovskyta

She looks ****ed in some pics. I don't think she is, she just has that special expression when she's not smiling. I love her hair. I usually - lately - love her more in casual outfits than in red carpet ones. 
I am sure pax and the gun pointing has inspire many tabloid writers for weeks to come to fill covers with drama. I can just see it.


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt at the 77th Annual New York Film Critics Awards Gala (January 9).
> celebrity-gossip.net


 
I hate those suit pants on him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her earrings and necklace compliment the outfit very well, imo...great look!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Lots of great pics here:

http://fadedyouthblog.com/2012/01/10/brad-pitt-wins-angelina-jolie-host-live-video-chat/

I love this ensemble on Angie.  I also love the jewelry.


----------



## Smoothoprter

and here:  http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/01/09/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-film-critics-awards-pair/


----------



## angelnyc89

ANGELINA JOLIE IN A SKIN-TIGHT, LEATHER SKIRT: LOOK OF THE DAY






She looks stunning.


----------



## siworae

I think she looks great in the latest set of photos... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ladybug09

karo said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt at the 77th Annual New York Film Critics Awards Gala (January 9).
> celebrity-gossip.net


 She looks like a Mannequin in that last pic.


----------



## AEGIS

i am so over her look


----------



## mlbags

Smoothoprter said:


> and here: http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/01/09/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-film-critics-awards-pair/
> 
> cdn.buzznet.com/media/jj1/2012/01/brad-filmcritics/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-film-critics-awards-01.jpg


 
I really love the way they held each other's hand..... speaks alot of their relationship, genuinely in love.


----------



## Lena777

like the skirt


----------



## Lena777

why was he carrying a cane?


----------



## KatsBags

Lena777 said:


> why was he carrying a cane?



He fell carrying Vivienne.


----------



## Lena777

KatsBags said:


> He fell carrying Vivienne.



Oh I see. Thanks


----------



## luciabugia

They are 'out of this world' gorgeous!! It is almost sinful!


----------



## savvy23

Stunning...as always!!!!!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie is seen in the Oval Office while meeting with US President Barack ***** January 11, 2012 at the White House in Washington, DC


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: GettyImages


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: 'Blood & Honey' DC Premiere!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


She has really nice teeth. She looks great, didn't its snow in DC?


----------



## mundodabolsa

woah, those pics at the white house are crazy close.  talk about a zoom lens (I hope!).


----------



## Ladybug09

arrrg, I'm jealous.


angelnyc89 said:


> Source: JustJared


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They both look gorgeous at the premiere!


----------



## arnott

angelnyc89 said:


> ANGELINA JOLIE IN A SKIN-TIGHT, LEATHER SKIRT: LOOK OF THE DAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks stunning.



Can anyone id the skirt?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I think Ralph Lauren, not entirely sure though...


----------



## Sweetpea83

mundodabolsa said:


> woah, those pics at the white house are crazy close.  talk about a zoom lens (I hope!).




Yeah, no kidding...


----------



## DC-Cutie

arnott said:


> Can anyone id the skirt?



it's Ferragamo, so is the shirt and the shoes


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt Covers 'W' Magazine February 2012


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## BagOuttaHell

Welcome back Tristan Ludlow.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Brad Pitt Found Angelina Jolie 'Crying in the Shower'*

USMagazine, Friday, January 13, 2012, 5:29am (PST)



*Even Angelina Jolie has her doubts.*

    During a live video web chat with Marie Claire Thursday, the 36-year-old revealed that she had a "complete meltdown" before production began on her directorial debut, "In the Land of Blood and Honey."

 "I had a complete emotional breakdown in the shower and Brad [Pitt] found me crying," Jolie revealed. "I felt this huge responsibility and I felt very small. 'Who am I to take this on?'"

The mother of six and UN Goodwill Ambassador admitted she's still somewhat uncomfortable with her sudden career change. "I didn't plan to become a director, and I still have trouble saying I'm a director," Jolie explained.

"I just wanted to tell this story and I ended up by default being the director," the Oscar winner said. "It was a pleasure, but I wonder if it would be a pleasure with another cast and crew, and a subject matter that wasn't so special."

_Jolie's film, "In the Land of Blood and Honey," is nominated for a Golden Globe. She and Pitt, 48, are scheduled to attend the ceremony together on Sunday.
_


----------



## Tiag

love the look


----------



## angelnyc89

^^Wow.


----------



## Chanel522

Angelina is pure perfection...everything about her.  She's just gorgeous...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Brad Pitt Found Angelina Jolie 'Crying in the Shower'*
> 
> USMagazine, Friday, January 13, 2012, 5:29am (PST)
> 
> 
> 
> *Even Angelina Jolie has her doubts.*
> 
> During a live video web chat with Marie Claire Thursday, the 36-year-old revealed that she had a "complete meltdown" before production began on her directorial debut, "In the Land of Blood and Honey."
> 
> "I had a complete emotional breakdown in the shower and Brad [Pitt] found me crying," Jolie revealed. "I felt this huge responsibility and I felt very small. 'Who am I to take this on?'"
> 
> The mother of six and UN Goodwill Ambassador admitted she's still somewhat uncomfortable with her sudden career change. "I didn't plan to become a director, and I still have trouble saying I'm a director," Jolie explained.
> 
> "I just wanted to tell this story and I ended up by default being the director," the Oscar winner said. "It was a pleasure, but I wonder if it would be a pleasure with another cast and crew, and a subject matter that wasn't so special."
> 
> _Jolie's film, "In the Land of Blood and Honey," is nominated for a Golden Globe. She and Pitt, 48, are scheduled to attend the ceremony together on Sunday.
> _



She is a human being..after all.


----------



## meluvs2shop

KatsBags said:


> He fell carrying Vivienne.



oh i didn't know. i hope the paps weren't around when it happened.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Ladybug09 said:


> Wow, *I didn't think she did Daytime TV*. I know she was never on Oprah.



i almost asked the same question.


----------



## karo

http://celebrity-gossip.net/angelin...ts-golden-globe-foreign-language-event-576403 new pics


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: http://celebrity-gossip.net/angelin...ts-golden-globe-foreign-language-event-576403


----------



## purseprincess32

She always looks beautiful!


----------



## Sarni

gorgeous always...her make up is perfect!


----------



## bagsforme

Stunning.
Are those Cartier earrings?


----------



## angelnyc89

I think her makeup is always perfect. I wonder what she uses?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her hair pulled up like that..


----------



## Alexenjie

I'm surprised by all the gray hair she has.

I have a friend who works at a beauty magazine who saw Angelina in person a couple of years ago and she told me that Angelina looks much more beautiful in photographs than she does in real life. She said there was something very odd looking about her. It was something about her head and her features looking too big, out of proportion, to her super skinny body.

She looks lovely as always in these photographs.


----------



## Nat

She looks elegant. That's for the Golden Globes, right? I wish she should wear more warm colors. It's a pity she often looks as if she is going to a funeral.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Alexenjie said:


> I'm surprised by all the gray hair she has.
> 
> I have a friend who works at a beauty magazine who saw Angelina in person a couple of years ago and she told me that Angelina looks much more beautiful in photographs than she does in real life. She said there was something very odd looking about her. It was something about her head and her features looking too big, out of proportion, to her super skinny body.
> 
> She looks lovely as always in these photographs.




Gray hair? I think those are blonde/red strands from her highlights..


----------



## Alexenjie

No I know the difference between gray hair and highlights. Go to the big pictures of her face. Draw a straight line up from her nose. In the spot where there is almost a part in her hair you will see gray hairs, at least that's what it looks like to me. Pictures 1,3 & 7 show it the most.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^No need to be rude..lol..I was just giving you MY opinion..just like you are..


----------



## Nat

She wasn't being rude, she's just pointing out to you what she saw?


----------



## Ritovskyta

They also look blonde to me. HOWEVER if anyone in Hollywood would just accept the gray/white look á là helen mirren and judi dench it will be Angelina. 
Helen Mirren was such a foxy lady when she was young. I saw her in an old BBC interview show and bloody hell. She still looks amazing. 

Helen young:






Her with white hair:






Does any Older celeb in Hollywood rocks her gray hair? Cause mostly of those who do are from Europe...

( bit off topic, I know...)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nat said:


> She wasn't being rude, she's just pointing out to you what she saw?



 Ok..


----------



## BagLovingMom

^^Ah, look at her with her hair up, breathtaking!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I've had a grey streak since I was 18..


----------



## Swanky

Didn't sound rude to me either 
Let's stay on topic, I don't think AJ would go all grey or white personally.


----------



## Santress

Angie and Brad at the *Golden Globes* (January 15, 2012):

































> Angie, 36, wore a white and red Atelier Versace gown while Brad, 48, wore a Ferragamo tux.


(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Interesting color combo! I like it..


----------



## angelnyc89

I like it to. She looks stunning as usual...


----------



## kateincali

her make-up and hair look gorgeous but i'm undecided on the dress. it's interesting but something about the fit doesn't look right to me.


----------



## ellek72

That  dress is beautiful.  She should smile more, though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like how she took a risk and did something totally different than what she is use to doing..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Stunning, love the red accents!

And Brad looks great, too, long live Brangelina!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, Mirren was HAWT!!


And yes, Angie looks great, love the black suit with the pulled up hair and I love the earrings.



Ritovskyta said:


> They also look blonde to me. HOWEVER if anyone in Hollywood would just accept the gray/white look á là helen mirren and judi dench it will be Angelina.
> Helen Mirren was such a foxy lady when she was young. I saw her in an old BBC interview show and bloody hell. She still looks amazing.
> 
> Helen young:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her with white hair:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any Older celeb in Hollywood rocks her gray hair? Cause mostly of those who do are from Europe...
> 
> ( bit off topic, I know...)


----------



## Ladybug09

I DO NOT like the way the color is placed on that dress. Also you see her right hip bone through that dress.



Santress said:


> Angie and Brad at the *Golden Globes* (January 15, 2012):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## CrayonMarks

I agree with T LO....AJ looks STUNNING!


----------



## Cait

faith_ann said:


> her make-up and hair look gorgeous but i'm undecided on the dress. it's interesting but something about the fit doesn't look right to me.


 
Agreed. She looks gorgeous, but I think the dress looks a little pulled & too tight over the chest.

Once again, I will never understand the hoopla over BP, but AJ looks Stunning. With a capital S.


----------



## Swanky

I like the look, love the makeup change!!  The issue for me is she looks so rigid and stiff


----------



## Chanel522

LOL!!  I don't see any grey hairs at all.  Only thing I see is a freakishly gorgeous lady who has turned out to have more class and compassion than the majority of Hollywood put together.  Beautiful as always...


----------



## randr21

Her look 2 nite seems a little bit dracula's  bride-ish, still gorgeous face, but could be warmer.


----------



## luciabugia

I think she was nervous especially with her first directorial in the spot light.. somehow I think she is a bit uneasy with the whole red carpet thingy.. like she doesn't fit in anymore.. but regardless, didn't they (Brad and Angie) look like a Hollywood royal or what!? They are true movie stars IMO


----------



## Ritovskyta

Yeah, she actually looks nervous. I just LOVED her look. Really loved it.


----------



## wordpast

Loved her looked. And even the way she carried herself. very regal.


----------



## CeeJay

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I like the look, love the makeup change!!  The issue for me is she looks so rigid and stiff



Bingo *SMOT* .. they both look stiff & uncomfortable. Clothes too tight -or- just not happy???  hmmmm ...


----------



## Northergirl

Her make up looked great, but I thought she looked way, way to thin. She dresses much better since she hooked up with Brad. I'm so glad she put the goth look away.


----------



## knasarae

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like the look, love the makeup change!! The issue for me is she looks so rigid and stiff


 


Ritovskyta said:


> Yeah, she actually looks nervous. I just LOVED her look. Really loved it.


 
Agreed.... that's the first thing that came to my mind that she looks very uncomfortable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't get the Brad and Angie hype...the camera followed them for like ten minutes. I was like show me the other people! I don't think either of them are looking very good these days.


----------



## Sweetpea83

luciabugia-That makes sense....

They both looked great, imo..


----------



## Smoothoprter

I loved Angie's dress.  She looks pale in some of the still pictures, but on TV the look was flawless.


----------



## knics33

Sweetpea83 said:


> I like how she took a risk and did something totally different than what she is use to doing..


 
I agree! She looked fantastic.


----------



## savvy23

For sure Hollywood royalty!   I think she looked simply gorgeous and at the same time uneasy.  It was possibly a big night for both of them so I am sure they were both very, very nervous and it looked.


----------



## angelnyc89

I love her dress. She looked stunning last night. Both looked like Hollywood royalty. She probably was nervous since it was her first directional debut & was nominated.


----------



## zippie

She needs to put on a few pounds and he needs to cut his hair and shave.  Here tattoos are gross and distract from her beauty.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

She did look gorgeous but wow. We put on the GG at the last minute and she was standing there presenting and my hubby gasped at her appearance. Not in a good way. He said she looked like she was about to die from starvation any minute.


----------



## mundodabolsa

yeah I guess I'm among the few who aren't a fan of her gg look at all.  

the tightness and color of the dress put her body way too on display for me.  I guess it comes across as elegant because she's super skinny but it had the same vulgarity to me as if she were displaying porn-star cleavage instead.


----------



## flsurfergirl3

i think she looks gorgeous. the colors work so well!


----------



## kristinized

I think they're an adorable couple, and I'm in the minority I guess but I think Brad is getting better looking with age. The glasses and wrinkles suit him.

And I loved Angelina in red at the GG, stunning!


----------



## bern

Thought Angelina was head to toe perfection.


----------



## janesBydiction

She looks really beautiful.

I still can't believe they are 12 years apart. Angie looks 43.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought her and Tilda were best dressed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

kristinized said:


> I think they're an adorable couple, and* I'm in the minority I guess but I think Brad is getting better looking with age. The glasses and wrinkles suit him.*
> 
> And I loved Angelina in red at the GG, stunning!




I think so too!


----------



## terebina786

janesBydiction said:


> She looks really beautiful.
> 
> *I still can't believe they are 12 years apart. Angie looks 43*.


 
Me neither. I was like she either looks old for her age or Brad looks young for his age. It's the latter. Brad doesn't look like he's 48.


----------



## carvedwords

The dress was nice, but she is WAY too skinny.  I couldn't believe it.  And teh camera adds 10 pounds so I can only imagine what she looks like IRL.  Far too skinny and the dress didn't help.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Fête Her Film in D.C. &#8211; with *****'s Staff!*


Following the Washington, D.C., premiere of her new film, In the Land of Blood and Honey, Angelina Jolie joined partner Brad Pitt for a celebratory dinner at Charlie Palmer Steak.

The couple &#8211; joined by 12 others, including President *****'s senior advisor Valerie Jarrett &#8211; opted for Palmer's $35.12 prix fixe Restaurant Week menu, and started with chopped salads of romaine, endive, goat cheese, bacon, cranberry and red wine vinegar. For entrées, Pitt chose the coulotte steak with sweet potato purée and braised greens, while Jolie savored the roasted chicken breast with buttered new potatoes and marjoram jus. Pitt, who was recently injured during a fall, indulged in the dark chocolate pavé with milk chocolate ice cream for dessert, while Jolie passed on the sweets.

According to an onlooker, the party of 14 stayed at the restaurant for two hours, and was "extremely pleasant and gracious to both fans and the staff."

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20560522,00.html


----------



## tatsu_k

i heard on E! news, her Globes dress was 80K... I mean, she looked flawless, like it was made for her (im actually thinking it was), but crazy for the dress you wear once for an award show. I loved it, though.

I am wondering who is her stylist, if she has one )


----------



## Sweetpea83

80k?!?


----------



## Swanky

that's ridic. . . thankfully that's seriously inflated.  I don't believe for a second anyone paid that much for it so the designer can say it's worth anything they want.


----------



## Ladybug09

designer's give them dresses. I doubt she paid for it, and even if she did, it's a blip on her radar.


----------



## bellajanie84

I thought the dress looked cheap and she looked like an ice queen. I love it when she wears dols colors. This just washed her out and the fit was all wrong for her malnourished body.


----------



## labelwhore04

Angelina looks much older than 36? She looks like she could be in her 40's. I don't know what it is about her that makes her look older to me because she's absolutely gorgeous Maybe she's too skinny? Jen Aniston is like 42 and looks wayy younger than angie, I think it might be all the drugs and stuff during her young years that aged her.


----------



## angelnyc89

I don't think she ever pays for the dresses for the red carpet. Most of the woman don't. They usually get paid to wear a dress or the money goes to a charity of their choice.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Angelina's dress for the Golden Globes was Atelier Versace.


----------



## Chanel522

I know Angelina is busy with work and raising 6 children, but I do wonder if she doesn't have some type of eating issues sometimes when I see pictures of her.  She's just so gorgeous and classic pretty that I guess I don't usually pay attention to her build as much as her face.  She looks great for 36!!  Glad she's not doing all kinds of fillers to make her look younger.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She said she lost weight when her mom passed away a few years ago and it's been hard for her to get back on track. I suppose it's harder still, especially as she's directing and all now.


----------



## scarlet555

oh please, too skinny too fat, she's beautiful and that's that!


----------



## peppermintpatty

She is beautiful, her face is anyway. I'm not sure if it's because of the weight loss, but her face looks almost too perfect. She looks almost hard, except for when she smiles. When she smiles she is at her prettiest. At the GG she looked frozen, like an ice maiden. She definitely looks softer with the nude lips as opposed to the red. She is way too thin. Can you be anorexic and be happy at the same time??? 

Brad looks awful. The glasses, the scruff,the horrific hair, and what is it with the weird face he keeps making all the time? I think it is suppose to be a smile, but whatever it is- it is not attractive.

Angie looks older than 36 and Brad looks 48.


----------



## karo

Chanel522 said:


> I know Angelina is busy with work and raising 6 children, but I do wonder if she doesn't have some type of eating issues sometimes when I see pictures of her.  She's just so gorgeous and classic pretty that I guess I don't usually pay attention to her build as much as her face.  She looks great for 36!!*  Glad she's not doing all kinds of fillers to make her look younger.*


I'm not so sure she's not doing any of that stuff. To the contrary, I wouldn't be surprised if she did.


----------



## luciabugia

scarlet555 said:


> oh please, too skinny too fat, she's beautiful and that's that!


 
Agree.  It's tough being her.. but I have to say she handles the whole media and speculation thing well, she just continue being who she.  I think she's healthy and geneticly skinny, I mean, look at her late mom and her brother.  If she's not healthy or malnourish, how can her skin be so smooth and glowy and have that kind of energy to do all she does?  And check out that hair! Don't think an anorexic person would have hair as glossy as that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

It's tough to be any celeb..with all the scrutiny of being over weight..too skinny..etc. It's a never ending cycle... When it comes to commenting on celebs on this forum I usually just talk about fashion..I usually never comment on celebs weight..because it can be hurtful to people who are over weight & skinny who read this forum. Just my 2 cents...

Ok, back to topic...


----------



## Swanky

She's not naturally underweight  Look at her past photos.
She's definitely touching up her face, no harm in that - pretty much all celebs do.  She doesn't overdo it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She said she lost weight when her mom passed away a few years ago and it's been hard for her to get back on track. I suppose it's harder still, especially as she's directing and all now.



Yep. We cannot know what's going on with her personal life...but she has a lot on her plate. Acting, directing..not to mention 6 kiddos to look after for!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Doesn't seem to be stopping her in any way.


----------



## luciabugia

My best friend was quiet curvy in our 20s but now she's stick thin and getting thinner!  She still lead the same lifestyle, only now she has 2 kids.. some people just get skinnier with age, some the other way around (moi!).. I guess Angie is no stranger to this as well.. just my 10 cents.

Whatever it is, wish her the best of health and that goes to all of us here on TPF too!  Salute! : )


----------



## scarlet555

Her face is bonier, but as I got older, my face got bonier, though I did not loose any weight.  She's beautiful, she was meatier before, but never big or overweight or chunky.  A person like her has been skinny-side most of her life... she handles herself well depsite the scrutiny.


----------



## angelnyc89

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She said she lost weight when her mom passed away a few years ago and it's been hard for her to get back on track. I suppose it's harder still, especially as she's directing and all now.



I think she really hurt from that. Her mother was like her best friend. If you see Changeling, she's really skinny, I think that's been her skinniest and it was filmed around the time of her moms death.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Yeah, poor Angie  I bet all the media scrutiny about her weight isn't helping either, lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^Yep, the Mom's death was what caused her to get skinny. Now with the kids and the fast paced lifestyle, I think that's why she's still thin.


She is definitely doing fillers/botox but either way she still looks good.


----------



## purseprincess32

Angie has always been thin. I think stress and stuff.. She's got 6 very young kids/babies  and that's gotta be stressful. When she first adopted Maddox she was definitely much more curvier yet still thin.


----------



## Swanky

I have 3 kids. . . trust me, they don't make you skinny 
She's underweight, she needs to look after herself better


----------



## peppermintpatty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have 3 kids. . . trust me, they don't make you skinny
> She's underweight, she needs to look after herself better



I have 5 kids and I couldn't agree with you more! lol
I recently saw a picture of her holding Maddox when he was little, she looked skinny in her arms, sum veins showing though not as bad as now. It is her face that struck me as being soooooo different. It had such a fullness to it. She was waaaay prettier then imo. She has a beautiful face right now, but it looks like it's almost not real unless she smiles. Back then her face looked beautiful and not so frozen. Not saying it's right or wrong but I would say she is doing/has done something with/to her face.


----------



## karo

^^^^ I absolutely agree with what you wrote about her face. Right now it looks frozen. I saw The Tourist recently and noticed that she can only make 2 face expressions. She is a beautiful woman, but she looks older than she is and part of it is because of the fact that she's soooo skinny.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt were on-hand for the 23rd Annual Producers Guild Awards in Beverly Hills, California on Saturday night (January 21).
*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## KatsBags

^^
Love Angelina's dress!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## punkin pie

She is absolutely utterly gorgeous!!  She is not photographing emaciated in this last set of photos.  Her face looks full and lush and she looks wonderful in that dress!


----------



## wordpast

Like this dress!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks gorgeous...love the whole look!


----------



## scarlet555

She is just beautiful!


----------



## cha9112

angelnyc89 said:


> I was googling pics of AJ and I found her in jeans (which is rare for her)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://talleresdomenicochiappe.blogspot.com/2007_10_01_archive.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://denimiscool.wordpress.com/2007/04/16/angelina-wearing-j-brand-jeans/
> 
> Brad's hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...=26&ndsp=18&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:501&tx=88&ty=78
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


He looks so much better without that ugly facial hair!


----------



## luciabugia

They looked so much in love... *sigh*


----------



## Ritovskyta

Have you seen Sih new haircut? I can just imagine the tab titles to come.







I don't love it but I am pretty sure Sih asked for it and by now we all know Angie lets them do what they wish ..

More here http://www.popsugar.com/Angelina-Jolie-Picture-Short-Haired-Shiloh-21455858

Knox looked like he hated all of it. And I ADORE Angie, but this seems VERY out of the blue ... all the kids to the FM where the paps hang out


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These kids are getting so big.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...Knox is pretty tall already!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I just looked through the pictures... how odd to have strangers come up and snap pictures of you with their smart phones.  



Ritovskyta said:


> Have you seen Sih new haircut? I can just imagine the tab titles to come.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't love it but I am pretty sure Sih asked for it and by now we all know Angie lets them do what they wish ..
> 
> More here http://www.popsugar.com/Angelina-Jolie-Picture-Short-Haired-Shiloh-21455858
> 
> Knox looked like he hated all of it. And I ADORE Angie, but this seems VERY out of the blue ... all the kids to the FM where the paps hang out


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't love it either, though Shiloh is a little cutie regardless of the cut. Wish they would cut Knox's hair. I have 4 boys and I wouldn't dream of doing that, but a lot of celeb's seem to do this. To each his own... Angie looks pregnant in these photo's...


----------



## angelnyc89

^I thought she looked pregnant too.
She looked absolutely gorgeous in that dress.


----------



## kristinized

They are such a cute family! And I agree she does look pregnant in that black dress. She's normally so skinny I can't imagine it's anything else.


----------



## GSDlover

I just love the way Brad looks at her.  So. In. Love.


----------



## Swanky

She was in a baggy dress that I commented was wrong for her and at that time I immediately thought she must be pregnant.  But them she stepped out in that tight black leather skirt and proved me wrong - in my head  . . . interesting!


----------



## Smoothoprter

This is funny... and true 

http://www.x17online.com/celebritie...hotos_day_before_oscar_nominations_012412.php


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love Shiloh's hair! She's such a cutie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Says He & Angelina Jolie 'Would Like To' Marry*



Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have long maintained that marriage is probably not in the cards for them &ndash; at least until gay marriage is legalized.

Now, it seems, the couple may be playing with a new deck.

"We'd actually like to, and it seems to mean more and more to our kids," Pitt, 48, tells The Hollywood Reporter of the couple's current thoughts on matrimony. "We made this declaration some time ago that we weren't going to do it till everyone can. But I don't think we'll be able to hold out."

Does that mean he's asked Jolie, 36 &ndash; his partner of seven years &ndash; to marry him? 

"I'm not going to go any further," says the actor, who has been nominated for a Best Actor Oscar for Moneyball. "[But] it means so much to my kids, and they ask a lot. And it means something to me, too, to make that kind of commitment."

Jolie, too, has addressed the subject of marriage as it relates to the couple's six children: "They have asked, yeah, because &hellip; people get married in the movies," Jolie told Nightline in an interview that aired last month.

But before finding happiness with Jolie and their brood, Pitt says he went through a much darker period.

"I used to deal with depression, but I don't now, not this decade &ndash; maybe last decade," says Pitt. "But that's also figuring out who you are. I see it as a great education, as one of the seasons or a semester. 'This semester I was majoring in depression.' " 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20564496,00.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Here's hoping they do!


----------



## ByeKitty

I like long hair on little boys so I like Knox' hair... Shiloh is super cute. If she wants her hair short, why not? She's a little tomboy.


----------



## Sarni

ByeKitty said:


> I like long hair on little boys so I like Knox' hair... Shiloh is super cute. If she wants her hair short, why not? She's a little tomboy.


 
I agree...and I don't think they necessarily let the kids do whatever they want (as someone suggested earlier)  but rather with 6 kids they probably pick their battles!


----------



## Ritovskyta

I am not sure you are mention me - I did claim that - but not in a negative way. both parents have claimed they let them grow into their own selves. To me that's positive. plus, they have an army of nannies. It's not like they have to cook, clean and do anything they choose not to. 

I think they are great parents. allowing them to do whatever means even if they messed up they will always feel accepted and one day will find who they are.

I know my mom raised me like that. I did so much bull and now she's quite proud - and so am I - of who I became.

Not picking on anyone. Just got a sense you might of gotten the feeling I was trashing their parenting, and far from me.


----------



## labelwhore04

Whats wrong with them letting shiloh get a short haircut? Is there some rule that ALL little girls must have long hair and wear dresses? Some girls are tomboys, my sister had short hair when she was little too. People are crazy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> Whats wrong with them letting shiloh get a short haircut? Is there some rule that ALL little girls must have long hair and wear dresses? Some girls are tomboys, my sister had short hair when she was little too. People are crazy.



Her hair is adorable, and very cutting edge and fashion forward I might add


----------



## luciabugia

I had short hair most of my childhood but I was not a tomboy or anything.. I think my mom cut my hair short for practicality.. later in my teen I had all sorts of hairstyle (mullet included LOL!)  It is good that kids get to express themselves.  I think that's what Brad and Angie are trying to do.. after all they are artists ; )


----------



## blingbaby

She is just beautiful.  PERFECTION.  And that she is even though she is very very slim.


----------



## blingbaby

^^
Ooops I did mean Ange.  Shiloh is gorgeous and I really can't wait to see her as an adult.  She will be a stunner.


----------



## blingbaby

Just been looking through this thread, only one thing more to say....

Please GOD when I die, can I come back looking like Angelina !!


----------



## angelnyc89

^:lolots:


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt: My Kids Aren't Allowed to Google Me*


Brad Pitt is well aware that an Internet search of his &#8211; or his partner, Angelina Jolie's &#8211; name yields hundreds of millions of results.

But their kids would never know it.

"On all the kids' computers we had our names blocked," the actor, 48, told Germany's Bild. "They can't Google their mom and dad. I don't want to make myself dependent on what other people think."

Pitt adds that he and Jolie, 36, aren't exactly searching for themselves either. "We don't even notice all the noise," he said.

The same could be said for his stance on aging. Despite being just two years away from the big 5-0, the actor says he enjoys getting older.

"I love becoming an older man. Your thoughts get clearer."

Those thoughts may include a wedding in the works. The actor told The Hollywood Reporter that he and Jolie "would like to marry."

"It seems to mean more and more to our kids," he added. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20564945,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her dress from tonight was hideous with a capital H.


----------



## karo

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie at the 2012 SAG Awards (January 29).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Both look annoyed here, lol. The interviews with Giuliana were so good though, they were both so nice and Angie gave good advice to newcomers!


----------



## Nat

Not a very flattering dress, unfortunately. It only accentuates how skinny she is. I saw this picture on the Daily Mail, George and Stacy look lovely together. I wish I could say the same for Angelina and Brad...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ang's face looks good though her body does not. Brad looked better on the live cameras and not in still pics, I thought, lol.


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt have treated their children to a Cirque Du Soleil show
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Du-Soleil-family-night-out.html#ixzz1kwFyZHGY
​


----------



## bern

Dress definitely makes her look gaunt.


----------



## ByeKitty

Where is Vivienne? I see Knox and Shiloh in pictures a lot, but Vivienne has been absent lately..


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Angelina is one of the mst overrated women to me. I like her earrings.


----------



## peppermintpatty

karo said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt have treated their children to a Cirque Du Soleil show
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Du-Soleil-family-night-out.html#ixzz1kwFyZHGY
> ​



What is Brad wearing? It looks like coveralls/jumpsuit?!


----------



## peppermintpatty

That first picture of the 2 of them at the SAG's it truly looks like she has a bobble head.  Brad needs a haircut ASAP!!!!!! When I think of her gown at the Golden Globes, she looks curvier and every time she wears a dress like that she looks like she is wearing a corset. I don't remember what event they were at, but she wore the long black dress with the lace inserts at her waist, she looks straight up and down no curves what so ever. Regardless it is hard to look at her at the SAG's and think anything but that she is thin, painfully so...


----------



## angelnyc89

She could've worn a better dress to the SAGs. Was the material leather? She looks nice with the kids. Is she wearing leggings or black jeans? I like her boots.


----------



## buzzytoes

Hated her dress at the SAGs - it looked like liquid latex. I'm sure it was something like silk but it just didn't look good. Loved her dress at the Golden Globes and wished she would have worn something like that again. Looking forward to seeing her Oscar dress. I assume she will glam it up again like she did at the Golden Globes.

Shiloh please get your thumb out of your mouth. You are way too old to be doing that unless you are taking a nap.


----------



## savvy23

I love the dress because it looks like it is wet in a way.  NOT sure how to say it but it is not like SHINY...but a really neat material!

It is not my favorite dress on her but her face is gorgeous as usually.


----------



## kiwishopper

She is so thin that the dress looked barely hanging onto her


----------



## Sweetpea83

I thought they both looked great..I like her earrings as well.


----------



## helpchow

I think both Angie and Brad looked great.  To me, Angle looks simply divine - with her gorgeous face and elegant, slim figure.  Maybe I am in the minority, but I love her slim figure.  Sure she could gain a few pounds, but I prefer her body now than in her Tomb Raider days.  She looks elegant thinner much like all the Victoria Secret models, Victoria Beckham etc.  

Generally, I think clothes look better on thin people unfortunately, not medium built or extremely curvy.  That is why models are extremely thin.

George Clooney's date is very pretty, but compared to Angie, she doesn't look elegant and looks kind of "big" (even though she is a thin woman).


----------



## Smoothoprter

Stacy Kiebler is a former professional wrestler, I would expect her to have a more athletic build. You can't really compare Angelina to Stacy.

ETA:  Apparently Stacy is 5'11" and 136 lbs?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yeah, she's pretty tall..


----------



## Ladybug09

helpchow said:


> I think both Angie and Brad looked great.  To me, Angle looks simply divine - with her gorgeous face and elegant, slim figure.  Maybe I am in the minority, but I love her slim figure.  Sure she could gain a few pounds, but I prefer her body now than in her Tomb Raider days.  *She looks elegant thinner much like all the Victoria Secret models, Victoria Beckham etc.  *
> 
> Generally, I think clothes look better on thin people unfortunately, not medium built or extremely curvy.  That is why models are extremely thin.
> 
> George Clooney's date is very pretty, but compared to Angie, she doesn't look elegant and looks kind of "big" (even though she is a thin woman).


Elegant thin=anorexic/starving yourself.

I will end my comments at this for the the remainder of the post.


----------



## Cherrasaki

The dress she wore to the Globes was beautiful but she looked extremely thin.  The black color probably made her look even slimmer but she could definitely stand to gain some weight.  I like her casual look with the kids at Cirque du Soleil. Love her bag.

On a side note it seems she and Brad use the same hair colorist because their hair color looked the same at the Golden Globes. :greengrin:


----------



## ByeKitty

helpchow said:


> I think both Angie and Brad looked great.  To me, Angle looks simply divine - with her gorgeous face and elegant, slim figure.  Maybe I am in the minority, but I love her slim figure.  Sure she could gain a few pounds, but I prefer her body now than in her Tomb Raider days.  She looks elegant thinner much like all the Victoria Secret models, Victoria Beckham etc.
> 
> Generally, I think clothes look better on thin people unfortunately, not medium built or extremely curvy.  *That is why models are extremely thin.*
> 
> George Clooney's date is very pretty, but compared to Angie, she doesn't look elegant and looks kind of "big" (even though she is a thin woman).


Models are so thin because when you're tall and super skinny, build doesn't matter and you get a sort of "one size fits all" effect. They're clothing hangers really, and for the designers it's just convenient because they'll just make all the runway fashion in the same small size. 
Seeing all these beautifully made up thin women brainwashes people.


----------



## bisousx

I love me some Angelina, but she looks nothing like a VS model to me. The top VS models still look healthy... Angelina is just distractingly thin.


----------



## tatu_002

she looks gorgeous at the Guild awards - I really want a lace dress like that.

but she looks scary thin and her head looks huge at the SAG awards. I believe its the dress not fitting her well


----------



## Swanky

Yeah.... definitely not similar to a VS model! Lol!
Ang hasn't looked healthy for a really long time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie: Brad's Marriage Talk Was 'Blown Out of Proportion'*

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20565760,00.html


----------



## xikry5talix

She looked scary thin at the SAG awards! Not attractive....


----------



## helpchow

xikry5talix said:


> She looked scary thin at the SAG awards! Not attractive....




She didn't look attractive at the SAG awards?  Like seriously?  Even when she is at her thinnest, she is by far more attractive than most women including those on tPF and I don't mean to be rude.  I really don't mean to offend anyone but it just seems to me that women don't have any qualms about criticizing a woman for being thin, yet the same women would hesitate to past judgement on women who are overweight a la Jessica Simpson.  We merely say she is built that way, but seriously?  We, as a society are far more overweight than prior generations and we really can't blame it on genetics because our genetics have not changed drastically to justify the increase in BMI over the years.  Yes the truth hurts, but most of society's BMI are in the overweight range.

Also, I am not saying that Angie couldn't gain a few pounds.  In fact, I thought she was the prettiest during her Mr. and Mrs. Smith days in which she was still elegant and thin but heavier than she is now.  

The perception of beauty is subjective.  I can't help it if my eyes gravitate towards thin, tall and elegant women when I flip through a magazine or look at people on the street - I really wish it wasn't so but I can't lie to myself.  That is not to say that I don't find women who are more voluptuous attractive - in fact, I think Kim K. and many other "not so thin women" to be gorgeous.  However, if I could choose any body type I could have, I would choose to have a slender, well-proportioned figure with an oval face with delicate features.  

And Angie not being able to be a VS model?  She is older than most but in her heyday she could have easily passed if she really wanted to make her living selling underwear.  And yes, many VS models are very very thin.  They just look more voluptuous in the catalogues bc they have push up bras to seem more curvy.  Alexandria Ambrosia, Miranda Kerr and even Adriana Lima (when she first started in her teens made Heidi Klum look big).  Also, Victoria Beckham is very slim and her figure allows her to showcase her designs which are selling like hot cakes because women want to emulate her style.  Audrey Hepburn was a gorgeous woman with a waif like figure and she is still considered beautiful in this day and age.  And don't get me started about the Charlie's Angels of the past all of whom were exceedingly slender even though women today may consider them to be anorexic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

helpchow said:


> She didn't look attractive at the SAG awards?  Like seriously?  Even when she is at her thinnest, she is by far more attractive than most women including those on tPF and I don't mean to be rude.  I really don't mean to offend anyone but it just seems to me that women don't have any qualms about criticizing a woman for being thin, yet the same women would hesitate to past judgement on women who are overweight a la Jessica Simpson.  We merely say she is built that way, but seriously?  We, as a society are far more overweight than prior generations and we really can't blame it on genetics because our genetics have not changed drastically to justify the increase in BMI over the years.  Yes the truth hurts, but most of society's BMI are in the overweight range.
> 
> Also, I am not saying that Angie couldn't gain a few pounds.  In fact, I thought she was the prettiest during her Mr. and Mrs. Smith days in which she was still elegant and thin but heavier than she is now.
> 
> *The perception of beauty is subjective.*  I can't help it if my eyes gravitate towards thin, tall and elegant women when I flip through a magazine or look at people on the street - I really wish it wasn't so but I can't lie to myself.  That is not to say that I don't find women who are more voluptuous attractive - in fact, I think Kim K. and many other "not so thin women" to be gorgeous.  However, if I could choose any body type I could have, I would choose to have a slender, well-proportioned figure with an oval face with delicate features.
> 
> And Angie not being able to be a VS model?  She is older than most but in her heyday she could have easily passed if she really wanted to make her living selling underwear.  And yes, many VS models are very very thin.  They just look more voluptuous in the catalogues bc they have push up bras to seem more curvy.  Alexandria Ambrosia, Miranda Kerr and even Adriana Lima (when she first started in her teens made Heidi Klum look big).  Also, Victoria Beckham is very slim and her figure allows her to showcase her designs which are selling like hot cakes because women want to emulate her style.  Audrey Hepburn was a gorgeous woman with a waif like figure and she is still considered beautiful in this day and age.  And don't get me started about the Charlie's Angels of the past all of whom were exceedingly slender even though women today may consider them to be anorexic.




Ita..


----------



## Swanky

I had a long response. . .  but then decided it's better to 'pick my battles' lol!


----------



## xikry5talix

helpchow said:


> She didn't look attractive at the SAG awards?  Like seriously?  Even when she is at her thinnest, she is by far more attractive than most women including those on tPF and I don't mean to be rude.  I really don't mean to offend anyone but it just seems to me that women don't have any qualms about criticizing a woman for being thin, yet the same women would hesitate to past judgement on women who are overweight a la Jessica Simpson.  We merely say she is built that way, but seriously?  We, as a society are far more overweight than prior generations and we really can't blame it on genetics because our genetics have not changed drastically to justify the increase in BMI over the years.  Yes the truth hurts, but most of society's BMI are in the overweight range.
> 
> Also, I am not saying that Angie couldn't gain a few pounds.  In fact, I thought she was the prettiest during her Mr. and Mrs. Smith days in which she was still elegant and thin but heavier than she is now.
> 
> The perception of beauty is subjective.  I can't help it if my eyes gravitate towards thin, tall and elegant women when I flip through a magazine or look at people on the street - I really wish it wasn't so but I can't lie to myself.  That is not to say that I don't find women who are more voluptuous attractive - in fact, I think Kim K. and many other "not so thin women" to be gorgeous.  However, if I could choose any body type I could have, I would choose to have a slender, well-proportioned figure with an oval face with delicate features.
> 
> And Angie not being able to be a VS model?  She is older than most but in her heyday she could have easily passed if she really wanted to make her living selling underwear.  And yes, many VS models are very very thin.  They just look more voluptuous in the catalogues bc they have push up bras to seem more curvy.  Alexandria Ambrosia, Miranda Kerr and even Adriana Lima (when she first started in her teens made Heidi Klum look big).  Also, Victoria Beckham is very slim and her figure allows her to showcase her designs which are selling like hot cakes because women want to emulate her style.  Audrey Hepburn was a gorgeous woman with a waif like figure and she is still considered beautiful in this day and age.  And don't get me started about the Charlie's Angels of the past all of whom were exceedingly slender even though women today may consider them to be anorexic.




Like seriously. Angelina is an attractive woman but not that night, not to me at least. I also have said stuff about Jessica on her thread too. I don't see anyone biting their tongue about Kim K. or Jessica gaining weight? Oh and also, if we're gunna talk BMI...8/10 models would fall under "anorexic"/underweight.

I don't know about most of the people in here but I gravitate toward healthy. Where someone looks they can run a few miles without falling over (from being too thin or overweight )


----------



## helpchow

xikry5talix said:


> Like seriously. Angelina is an attractive woman but not that night, not to me at least. I also have said stuff about Jessica on her thread too. I don't see anyone biting their tongue about Kim K. or Jessica gaining weight? Oh and also, if we're gunna talk BMI...8/10 models would fall under "anorexic"/underweight.
> 
> I don't know about most of the people in here but I gravitate toward healthy. Where someone looks they can run a few miles without falling over (from being too thin or overweight )


\

When I said "like seriously", I was being facetious.  Relax, I didn't mean any harm by it.  All I was saying is that women do not hesitate to say so and so is too thin/anorexic looking.  Yes, most models and actresses are underweight according to BMI standards.  Not everyone who is underweight starves themselves or suffers from an eating disorder.  I and most of my family members are underweight - I actually struggle to keep my weight high and I am sick and tired of having ppl tell me that I am too thin to my face when the same person would not dare say to a heavy woman that she is overweight because it is not PC.

Beauty is very very subjective and there certainly is a large range for what I would call "thin".  And for the record, there are alot of gorgeous women who are voluptuous, medium built or overweight.  Just look at the plus size models who are damn gorgeous.  I was just merely stating my opinion that although Angie looked extremely thin during the SAG awards, she was still a beautiful, ethereal woman.
I wanted to state my opinion because everyone seemed to say that she was anorexic looking or looked really bad at the awards and I was left scratching my head - if she is considered not attractive in those photos, than the rest of us may as well consider ourselves hideous looking!


----------



## Swanky

The thing is, being 20lbs underweight not only looks startling, it's life threatening. Being 20lbs overweight is neither. 
Watching her waste away over the years is startling. It's a fact. 
If she became obese instead, it would be equally discussed IMO.  If you think no one talks about celebs gaining weight, visit any Kardashian thread, Jessica Simpsons thread or any Real Housewives threads.


----------



## Ejm1059

I have seen Angelina in person ( I was an audience member on the Anderson show) She is skinny, but not skinny to the point where she is grotesque or look like she's wasting away (pesonally I think Kate Bosworth is way thinner than Angelina.) I remember when seeing her that she is surprisingly very toned and very small. She is very much more gorgeous in person.


----------



## helpchow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The thing is, being 20lbs underweight not only looks startling, it's life threatening. Being 20lbs overweight is neither.
> Watching her waste away over the years is startling. It's a fact.
> If she became obese instead, it would be equally discussed IMO.



Being both underweight and overweight can be life threatening.  But Angie has always been thin to me.  I don't think she is a big eater and naturally gravitates towards thinness.  I think it would take great effort on her part to gain 20-30lbs.

I disagree with you that being 20lbs overweight is not life threatening because being overweight can leave one susceptible to a host of illnesses in the long run (e.g., cardiovascular disease, diabetes, certain cancers etc.).  The majority of the health issues that we face as a nation is not due to being underweight (with the exception of anorexia/bulimia) but of being overweight/obese etc. Frankly it is a drain on our resources.

I know that ppl do discuss Jessica Simpson and Kim K and their weight issues, but it seems to me at least, that most people do not consider Jessica or Kim to be overweight.  But I would bet money that in accordance with the BMI scale, Kim would be overweight.  However, in the Angie thread, the overwhelming majority of posters consider her to be too thin (I may be wrong).

Again, I don't mean to offend anyone, I just wanted to give a differing opinion on the weight issue


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ejm1059 said:


> I have seen Angelina in person ( I was an audience member on the Anderson show) She is skinny, but not skinny to the point where she is grotesque or look like she's wasting away (pesonally I think Kate Bosworth is way thinner than Angelina.) I remember when seeing her that she is surprisingly very toned and very small. She is very much more gorgeous in person.



ITA.  I saw her a few times while she was in DC filiming 'Salt'.  Thin, but not shocking!  Her skin is amazing..  Yes, I was starring


----------



## Ejm1059

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA.  I saw her a few times while she was in DC filiming 'Salt'.  Thin, but not shocking!  *Her skin is amazing*..  Yes, I was starring



Seriously!


----------



## meluvs2shop

shiloh def marches to the beat of her own drum.


----------



## meluvs2shop

californiaCRUSH said:


> Angelina is one of the mst overrated women to me. I like her earrings.




_i agree with you. she is talented and beautiful tho so right there is massive appeal. _


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ok, I must be out of the loop..but has the movie she directed come out, yet?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Now her life is in danger? Ok.


----------



## Ejm1059

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ok, I must be out of the loop..but has the movie she directed come out, yet?



It has. It was one of those limited theatre showings.


----------



## Swanky

BagOuttaHell said:


> Now her life is in danger? Ok.



I didn't say "Ang's life is in danger".


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ok. My bad.


----------



## angelnyc89

DC-Cutie said:


> ITA.  I saw her a few times while she was in DC filiming 'Salt'.  Thin, but not shocking!  *Her skin is amazing*..  Yes, I was starring



I want that gene. lol


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: 'Inside the Actors Studio' With Jonah Hill!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/0...e-actors-studio-with-jonah-hill/?ref=topposts


----------



## californiaCRUSH

meluvs2shop said:


> _i agree with you. she is talented and beautiful tho so right there is massive appeal. _



I won't argue about her talent because I honestly haven't watched enough of her work to make a fair assessment (although I don't love what I have seen) but I don't think she's THAT attractive.


----------



## Bentley1

^ I think she is a very pretty lady and has beautiful features that rhyme well with one another.

But, I am in the camp that doesn't feel she is drop dead gorgeous or anything "special."  

Very beautiful, but I never got all the hype either.


----------



## Swanky

Leaner Angelina's tiny frame draws gasps across Red Carpet

Small star: Super-thin Angelina Jolie arriving at the 18th Annual Screen Actors Guild Awards





Angelina Jolie's slight frame drew gasps from the crowd when she appeared on the red carpet during a Hollywood awards ceremony last week.
Even by her own super-slim standards, the A-list actress looked positively waif-like in a black Jenny Packham gown that highlighted her bony physique when she attended the Screen Actors Guild Awards with long-time partner Brad Pitt.
Last night, a source who worked with Ms Jolie, 36, said that the mother of six often forgets to eat &#8211; and when she does, she survives on little more than a handful of nuts and berries.
During a recent photoshoot, the Tomb Raider star ate just a few almonds and picked on fruits including acai, goji, blueberries and chokeberries.
The source said: &#8216;She requested bowls of the berries, and that is all she ate during the day, even though  there was a full buffet lunch on offer.
&#8216;She said she was so busy with the kids that she forgets to eat, and that when she does sit down she prefers all her fruits and vegetables to be organic. She particularly likes exotic berries and was talking about how they were packed with nutrients.&#8217;
Acai berries are the latest fad in Hollywood as they are said to boost the metabolism and promote weight loss.

Healthy shape: A slightly fuller-framed Angelina back in 2007





The source added: &#8216;Angie looks painfully thin. She laughs off suggestions that she is too thin or unhealthy in any way and puts  it down to her busy lifestyle. But she is looking unhealthy. Everyone was talking about how her shoulder bones were protruding.&#8217;
At 5ft 8in, Ms Jolie should weigh between 9st and 11½st. According to reports, her weight has recently slipped to about 7st.
The actress has previously spoken about her weight loss, saying she was unable to  eat after her mother Marcheline died from cancer in 2007.

Healthy curves: Angeline as Lara Croft in the 2003 film Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life






Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ame-draws-gasps-Red-Carpet.html#ixzz1lZZlW6Yh


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think Jolie "bulked" up for that movie. She didn't look like that for long.


----------



## Ladybug09

If you look at all of her previous moves and even before Tomb Raider, she was NEVER 'naturally thin'. 

I like the pic they showed of her in 2007. She looks healthy there. I think the weight loss started after her mother's death, and I think she just sarted to really like being super thin and has decided to stay that way. But it's NOT 'natural'.


----------



## ByeKitty

I liked the Tomb Raider body a lot... She looked very sexy and healthy.


----------



## buzzytoes

The Tomb Raider pic is great - her face looks better more filled out like that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I loved her Tomb Raider body, she looked her best then!


----------



## Nat

Wow, killer body in this picture!!


----------



## enigma*cr

Pre babies, during babies, post babies, Angelina...you are looking beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

wow, was looking for some pics just before her Tomb Raider days . . .  interesting finds, lol!

1993
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1995
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1999
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2000
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







2004
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



beautiful smile!!


----------



## xikry5talix

Damnnn, her body looks amazing on that GQ cover!


----------



## ByeKitty

Are you sure that first pic is from 93..?


----------



## Swanky

That's what the website said


----------



## jun3machina

she has said in interviews that she bulked up for tomb raider....
she's lanky

excerpt from UK interview:
"I'm a 36C and Lara is a 36D. She's one cup size bigger than me so we gave her some proper padding. Having a good bra helped."

Known for being open and outspoken, Jolie is happy not to be actual Lara-size. "I gained weight for this role to give myself a more curvy look, but personally I wouldn't want those breasts."
















this is from GIA


----------



## peppermintpatty

jun3machina said:


> she has said in interviews that she bulked up for tomb raider....
> she's lanky
> 
> excerpt from UK interview:
> "I'm a 36C and Lara is a 36D. She's one cup size bigger than me so we gave her some proper padding. Having a good bra helped."
> 
> Known for being open and outspoken, Jolie is happy not to be actual Lara-size. "I gained weight for this role to give myself a more curvy look, but personally I wouldn't want those breasts."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google.com/url?source=imglanding&ct=img&q=http://mimg.ugo.com/200711/20399/gone-in-60-seconds.jpg&sa=X&ei=8VwwT5mhKIiA2wXTwrn_Dg&ved=0CAkQ8wc&usg=AFQjCNEM7u1a1dd0Zr7JvnfHPidBNsxaJg
> 
> fashionhairstyles.org/data/media/11/Angelina_Jolie_gorgeous_shapes_and_designs.jpg
> 
> this is from GIA
> media1.break.com/breakstudios/2011/11/10/angelina-jolie-movie-gia.jpg
> 
> t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQKt98Ryb8AZyXa3lqtVzYFKPdbMmju8HjuSGFkpGM-mpmAOQ4AT5iPadaH


I'm shocked how straight up and down her body is in the GIA pic. Thank goodness she has breasts or she doesn't look curvy at all. I still think that just reinforces what I said before when she recently wore the black dress with the lace inserts at the waist. She looked so straight up and down in that dress. When she wears the dresses like she did to the Golden Globes she is wearing a corset or something like it to give her curves. Her face looks so much softer when she weighs more...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She was so good in Gia.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Good flick..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt: Angelina Jolie Is 'Still a Bad Girl'*

Angelina Jolie recently told 60 Minutes that, despite her philanthropic efforts and six children, she still has a dark side &#8211; something her partner Brad Pitt now happily confirms.

"She's still a bad girl," a grinning Pitt, 48, said Monday on CBS This Morning. "Delightfully so. It's not for public consumption."

It might be one of the only private aspects of his and 36-year-old Jolie's family life, which is often in the spotlight as the couple travels around the world with their children in tow.

"They're quite used to a bit of jetlag and moving to a new location, as long as we're together," Pitt told co-host Charlie Rose of their brood. "So the home's always intact. They've got to pack their own bags, and they're responsible if they leave their chargers behind, and so on and so forth."

Of their children &#8211; Maddox, 10, Pax, 8, and Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 5, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 3 &#8211; Pitt told Rose of the sheer joy the family has "because we are together," and how the best actor Oscar nominee's work has even "gotten better because I worry less about it. I mean, it's not as important as family." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20567604,00.html


----------



## xikry5talix

Doesn't she play a model hooked on drugs in Gia though? I'm sure she had to be very skinny for that part.

Oh well, maybe it is just because she's getting older and her face isn't as full but I think she'd look better with a few more pounds on her.


----------



## Ladybug09

peppermintpatty said:


> I'm shocked how straight up and down her body is in the GIA pic. Thank goodness she has breasts or she doesn't look curvy at all. I still think that just reinforces what I said before when she recently wore the black dress with the lace inserts at the waist. She looked so straight up and down in that dress. When she wears the dresses like she did to the Golden Globes she is wearing a corset or something like it to give her curves. Her face looks so much softer when she weighs more...



She, is straight up and down. Someone who used to work with her styling said, that is why she wears a lot of pencil skirts and certain cuts that she knows flatter her better and give her more shape.


----------



## Ritovskyta

^I think her body is not an athletic one. I never thought she cares that much about how she looked. She always had boobs and an amazing face, but she is - and never was - apart from the tomb rider era - lean and fit. 
She is not that toned.

She could work on her abs, etc and have a better figure. guess she could care less.

But her arms always were skinny, same with legs - now they're EVEN skinnier - but her full face and "large" hips along with boobs hid that ....imo


----------



## angelnyc89

She should put on a few pounds and could tone. She looks much better with a fuller face. But if you look at her hands/arms in the tomb raider pic, you can still see her veins.


----------



## Swanky

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-inherited-stars-famous-bee-stung-pout.html

Knox


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Which kid is this, again? I can't tell the twins apart, lol.


----------



## Swanky

I wrote Knox


----------



## wordpast

I love the name Knox for a boy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kiddo..


----------



## Chanel522

Beautiful parents, beautiful kiddos!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Beverly Hills, CA &#8211; Academy Award®-winning actress Angelina Jolie will present at the 84th Academy Awards ceremony, telecast producers Brian Grazer and Don Mischer announced today.

http://www.deadline.com/2012/02/oscars-angelina-jolie-added-as-presenter/


----------



## Nat

Guten tag! UN Ambassador Angelina Jolie spreads some Goodwill in Germany as she meets their Foreign Minister 

She may be mother to a large brood of six children, and an international movie star too. 
But Angelina Jolie still manages to find time to fulfill her duties as UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador. 
The actress, 36, met the German Foreign Minister Guido Westerwelle at the Federal Foreign Office yesterday in Berlin, Germany.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...any-meets-Foreign-Minister.html#ixzz1m4aCMA3s


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Looking good!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

My favorite red carpet looks of her by far was the 2004 Academy Awards where she wore that white dress and the LA premiere of MAMS in the leather dress.


----------



## karo

Great coat


----------



## Ritovskyta

Angelina Jolie: 'Blood & Honey' Berlin Photo Call!




Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: 'Blood & Honey' Berlin Premiere!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOVE both of those last looks!


----------



## Swanky

Ooooh, me too!!!


----------



## wordpast

LOVING that brown and gold dress.


----------



## xikry5talix

Love the last few outfits!


----------



## Ritovskyta

^I chose the best pics. They are some that REALLY DO show she is SOOO thin... and even I who adore her and have tried to ignore that for some time can no longer deny it.

Plus, I don't see her gaining weight any time soon, since she must be a nerve wreck with this debut in directing.

I really don't like to say people are to thin, cause I was once EXTREMELY thin and I had people asking me all the time if I was sick and insinuating I had a n eating disorder. It was quite awful. I had a fast metabolism that slowed down with age and lifestyle - I now drive, instead of walking everywhere and spend most of my time seating in front of a screen instead of running around and going clubbing and dancing like mad all night long....

But, yeah... she is looking fragile, almost ...


----------



## Chanel522

Absolutely.  Stunning.  She is just beyond gorgeous and the last two looks suit her perfectly!!


----------



## Ritovskyta

Angelina Jolie: 'Lady' Premiere at Berlin Film Festival!


----------



## angelnyc89

I love that brown/gold dress. She always chooses the best gowns for the red carpet.



Ritovskyta said:


> ^I chose the best pics. They are some that REALLY DO show she is SOOO thin... and even I who adore her and have tried to ignore that for some time can no longer deny it.
> 
> Plus, I don't see her gaining weight any time soon, since she must be a nerve wreck with this debut in directing.
> 
> *I really don't like to say people are to thin*, cause I was once EXTREMELY thin and *I had people asking me all the time if I was sick and insinuating I had a n eating disorder*. It was quite awful. I had a fast metabolism that slowed down with age and lifestyle - I now drive, instead of walking everywhere and spend most of my time seating in front of a screen instead of running around and going clubbing and dancing like mad all night long....
> 
> But, yeah... she is looking fragile, almost ...



Same here. I don't have an eating disorder, you can give me a full dinner table  and I can probably eat it all, but I have a pretty fast metabolism. I guess some people are ignorant and don't know about metabolism when they make hurtful remarks.


----------



## Swanky

I think the issue is that we've watched her lose a great deal of weight, it's not like she came on the scene uber thin.  It's been a little startling.

Love the looks before - black asymmetrical and brown/gold gown.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think she's been looking pretty bad lately  The last time I thought she looked good was in The Tourist.


----------



## Chanel522

Love the black strappy shoes in the last look.


----------



## Bentley1

The gold dress looks amazing on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Wish I could see more pics of her in that dress...it looks amazing on her!


----------



## karo

Love this look. It's defnitely one of the best lately


----------



## karo

Angelia Jolie at "The Lady" premiere (February 12) - more pics
celebrity-gossip


----------



## angelnyc89

^Karo thanks for posting more pics, I was about to post but you beat me to it!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: 'Blood & Honey' Berlin Photo Call!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks like a statue in this:


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## bisbee

Her arms and legs look scary thin in the previous picture!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That gold dress is a style that works well for her body.


----------



## Ritovskyta

Angelina Jolie - Press Workshop for ICC - Berlin


----------



## karo

angelnyc89 said:


> ^Karo thanks for posting more pics, I was about to post but you beat me to it!


Not a problem and thanks for posting more too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see alot of her youngest daughter in these.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks stunning in that gold dress..


----------



## Santress

Angie and Brad at the Cinema for Peace Gala (February 13th, 2012, Berlin International Film Festival):





















































> The 36-year-old actress chose a light grey silk cashmere herringbone tailored pencil gown with pleated neckline and matching belt by Ralph & Russo.


(Source:  *Just Jared*)


----------



## Ritovskyta

I like this last look....


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Pretty..


----------



## Swanky

no to the shoes w/ that dress 
I'd have changed the matchy matchy belt and shoes.


----------



## Jayne1

This picture needs to be repeated, it's so stunning...


----------



## bugn

She is truly so beautiful. In the movie The Tourist her I kept thinking how can any woman be so beautiful? Her features are perfect.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> This picture needs to be repeated, it's so stunning...




That really is a gorgeous photo of them both. She looks divine!


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt arrive at the Sarajevo airport (February 14).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They both look great these days!


----------



## angelnyc89

I like that grey dress. She looks nice at the airport pics too.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Premieres 'Blood & Honey' in Sarajevo























Source: JustJared

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt arrive at the In the Land of Blood and Honey premiere on Tuesday (February 14) in Sarajevo, Bosnia-Herzegovina.

To share this [film] with you means the world to me, the 36-year-old actress told the crowd at the end of the movie, which ended to a standing ovation.

I am satisfied with what we made, I feel very strongly about it and I believe that its core issue  which is the need for intervention and need for the world to care about atrocities when they are happening  is very, very timely and especially with things that are happening in Syria today, Angelina said during a press conference earlier in the day.

The night before, Angelina and Brad attended the Cinema for Peace Gala in Germany, where she also premiered Blood and Honey.


Source: JustJared


----------



## KatsBags

jayne1 said:


> this picture needs to be repeated, it's so stunning...



Yes! Yes! Yes!


----------



## karo

Love her black dress


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks very elegant in those recent pics..


----------



## Ritovskyta

I LOVE her in the black dress


----------



## bisbee

She really is stunning in this picture:


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt at the Paris premiere of "In the Land of Blood and Honey" (February 16).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## bisousx

Love the white. I wish she'd retire the black dressed and wear brighter colors. Her hair and lipstick is pretty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too am glad to see her in softer colors..


----------



## nillacobain

karo said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt at the Paris premiere of "In the Land of Blood and Honey" (February 16).
> celebrity-gossip


 
Beautiful dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

Hate this dress



karo said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt at the Paris premiere of "In the Land of Blood and Honey" (February 16).
> celebrity-gossip


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress is too fabulous! I still don't think Angie herself is looking too great these days though.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like the dress.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt Leave Sarajevo

























source: justjared

Angelina Jolie: Croatia for 'Blood & Honey' Premiere!

http://justjared.buzznet.com/2012/0...roatia-for-blood-honey-premiere/?ref=topposts


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie at the premiere of 'In the Land of Blood and Honey' in Croatia (February 17).
celebrity-gossip.net & people.com


----------



## angelnyc89

Finally some color.

BTW, whichever MOD put all the pics in my post together, thank you! I have been having trouble for a while posting several pics in one posting, so I have to do it separately. So, thank you!


----------



## Chanel522

She's just so so so pretty and classy looking.  I think that Angie really enjoys her family and being with them so much.  I do worry that she pushes herself too hard though because she is getting awfully tiny looking.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^^I like that color on her..


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Pens Foreword for Billy Bob Thornton Memoir

Angelina Jolie has written a foreword for &#8220;The Billy Bob Tapes: A Cave Full of Ghosts,&#8221; an upcoming memoir by her ex-husband, Billy Bob Thornton.

The couple split in 2003, but Billy Bob, 56, says the two remain friends and that he&#8217;s thrilled about her directorial debut in In the Land of Blood and Honey.

As for what the book&#8217;s about, here&#8217;s a preview: &#8220;There is&#8212;and could only ever be&#8212;one Billy Bob Thornton: actor, musician, Academy Award-winning screenwriter, and accidental Hollywood badass. In &#8216;The Billy Bob Tapes,&#8217; he leads us into his Cave Full of Ghosts, spinning colorful tales of his modest (to say the least) Southern upbringing, his bizarre phobias (komodo dragons?), his life, his loves (including his heartbreakingly brief marriage to fellow Oscar winner Angelina Jolie), and, of course, his movie career.&#8221;

&#8220;The Billy Bob Tapes&#8221; will be available on May 15.








Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/02/23...d-for-billy-bob-thornton-memoir/?ref=topposts


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Interesting.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I want to read what she wrote. Annnnnddd the rest he can keep. haha


----------



## Alexenjie

I hate the dress Angie wore in Paris. The rest of the pictures she looked beautiful but her arms are so thin, her face so extremely angular. Brad Pitt always looks to me like he never washes his hair. He used to be so cute, not so much now - and he could fix it but chooses not to.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Oscars Rehearsal!

Angelina Jolie flashes her gorgeous smile as she rehearses for the 2012 Academy Awards on Friday (February 24) in Los Angeles.

The 36-year-old actress practiced walking on stage and giving out the awards to stand ins.

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Angelina Jolie

&#8220;You just blew the minds of two of our stand-ins who got a hug from you,&#8221; the Oscars stage manager Dency Nelson said.

To which Angelina replied &#8220;Oh, you&#8217;re so sweet!&#8221;

Tune in to see Angelina at the Oscars this Sunday (February 26).








Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie arrives at the 84th Annual Academy Awards in Hollywood, CA.











Source: Yahoo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks good! And I RARELY say that! LOL


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie - Oscars 2012 Red Carpet


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks really good. I like her dress, is it velvet? No jewelry?! Her hair and mu are perfect.


----------



## chn

angelinas face looks unreal, like a doll


----------



## Cait

I usually think Nina Garcia is right on the money, and that AJ is beautiful, but I find the dress a little trampy. I'm no prude, but it veers a little too Amber Rose Goes to the Oscars for me. To me, the Oscars is an occasion to look regal... and the dress falls flat. 

My mom said while we were watching that Brad could use a haircut and the bowtie made his neck look oddly shrunken. Brad Pitt does nothing for her or I, and though I may be biased, I'm inclined to agree with her critiques.

Team Plummer!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I would agree with you on Brad. He looks terrible lately IMO.


----------



## Sarni

Cait said:


> I usually think Nina Garcia is right on the money, and that AJ is beautiful, but I find the dress a little trampy. I'm no prude, but it veers a little too Amber Rose Goes to the Oscars for me. To me, the Oscars is an occasion to look regal... and the dress falls flat.
> 
> My mom said while we were watching that Brad could use a haircut and the bowtie made his neck look oddly shrunken. Brad Pitt does nothing for her or I, and though I may be biased, I'm inclined to agree with her critiques.
> 
> Team Plummer!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Brad doesn't do a lot for me either but there is nothing remotely trampy about Angelina- imho!


----------



## Cait

Sarni said:


> Brad doesn't do a lot for me either but there is nothing remotely trampy about Angelina- imho!


 
I didn't say she was trampy?


----------



## kateincali

I'm not overly fond of Brad's hair at that length but aside from that I think they both look fantastic. She looks especially gorgeous, the hair is perfect.


----------



## Smoothoprter

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

She looks beautiful IMO! Her leg poking out is very obvious and awkward looking though to me


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks so pretty!!!!


----------



## robotindisguise

she looks so perfect. the hair, the dress. everything.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks beautiful IMO! Her leg poking out is very obvious and awkward looking though to me



Yeah, the pose was a little weird.


----------



## scarlet555

She is looking good.


----------



## Ladybug09

No, Legs looks uber white (not that big a deal), but they are bony...She needs more meet on her legs to be sticking them out like that.





angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie arrives at the 84th Annual Academy Awards in Hollywood, CA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Yahoo


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, she would definitely look better IMO if she put on a few pounds.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's standing in that awkward position while presenting as well. Stop trying so hard Angie! Put the leg away! Subtly is your friend!


----------



## Brandless

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's standing in that awkward position while presenting as well. Stop trying so hard Angie! Put the leg away! Subtly is your friend!


 
Yes, that was so weird and awkward looking!


----------



## mona_danya

Did you see the award winners making fun of her pose!

She looks weird and her pose was just awful...


----------



## robotindisguise

LOL @ the presenting. wtf


----------



## peppermintpatty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Yeah, she would definitely look better IMO if she put on a few pounds.


+1 . Her hair looks thin. She just flat out is a beautiful woman who is entirely too thin. It's not sexy at all. Her pose was sad. Makes one wonder why it is always the most beautiful who are also the most insecure.


----------



## justkell

Did Angie use all the botox in LA in her face or what? She could barely move her mouth! And those arms?!?! Sally Struthers called, she said she could save her for just 13 cents a day.


----------



## Michele26

Her pose looked out of place IMO, but I think she was trying to be playful.

Her hair is a little too light too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I thought Angie of all girls wouldn't feel compelled to stick her leg out of the slit in her dress, just because it's THERE.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I loved her dress..and didn't mind she stuck her leg out...big deal!


----------



## needloub

Michele26 said:


> Her pose looked out of place IMO, but I think she was trying to be playful.
> 
> Her hair is a little too light too.



Yeah, I wish her hair color was a little darker.



Sweetpea83 said:


> I loved her dress..and didn't mind she stuck her leg out...big deal!



I thought she was working it...that pose made an otherwise boring dress more exciting!


----------



## Ladybug09

peppermintpatty said:


> +1 . Her hair looks thin. She just flat out is a beautiful woman who is entirely too thin. It's not sexy at all. Her pose was sad. Makes one wonder why it is always the most beautiful who are also the most insecure.


I agree too light hair and too thin.


----------



## Swanky

she should've just had that slit moved closer to center. . .  it was just too obvious and awkward  Being that fussy isn't cute.
Loved her bright lips though, really freshened up her face IMO!


----------



## PinkTruffle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> she should've just had that slit moved closer to center. . .  it was just too obvious and awkward  Being that fussy isn't cute.
> Loved her bright lips though, really freshened up her face IMO!




Agreed!  Her makeup and esp the lip color looked great.


----------



## Bentley1

All I'm going to remember about her a week from now in regards to the Oscars, is her pale, bony leg jutting awkwardly out of that fugly dress at an unnatural angle.  

Her face looks pretty, her hair; not so much. Don't like the color or the style.

Brad: no comment.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I liked the red lip, but other than that her face does nothing for me. It looked better than normal though.


----------



## Crystalized

I just love these 2... especially Angelina... my God, that woman does it ALL... literally! LOL!


----------



## lovemyangels

Agree with many of above, stuck out one leg all the time shows she wants and needs the attention badly.  She sure got the attention because she looked so awkward.  I cannot believe she even kept that post on stage.  It is not very appropriated for this formal event IMO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm not a huge Angie fan but I LOVED her on stage. She was bringing the Girl-Swag.


----------



## Lieu

Michele26 said:
			
		

> Her pose looked out of place IMO, but I think she was trying to be playful.
> 
> Her hair is a little too light too.



I definitely think she was being playful I like Angie & she looked gorgeous. If she put on 10 lbs. she 'd probably look even better

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Lieu

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> I loved her dress..and didn't mind she stuck her leg out...big deal!



Same here!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cakegirl

I was embarrassed for her on stage with her leg so obviously jutting out. Even my husband noticed and said "she looks completely crazy."


----------



## simona7

Her bony arms were distracting. I think this is the thinnest she's ever been. And to think the camera adds ten pounds...


----------



## bisousx

I like how happy she looks. Sure, it's an awkward dress, but I think some are going too far speculating that she's hungry for attention just based off of a pose.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you...!!


----------



## YSoLovely

Angelina's leg already got her own twitter account with over 6,000 followers! http://twitter.com/#!/angiesrightleg


----------



## simona7

^^^:lolots:


----------



## sdkitty

I thought the pose with the leg and hand on hip looked ridiculous.  And she must have felt embarassed when that writer imiated her pose.
DH commented she is much too thin.....the bony arms.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

YSoLovely said:


> Angelina's leg already got her own twitter account with over 6,000 followers! http://twitter.com/#!/angiesrightleg









:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## HandbagAngel

cakegirl said:


> I was embarrassed for her on stage with her leg so obviously jutting out. Even my husband noticed and said "she looks completely crazy."


 




YSoLovely said:


> Angelina's leg already got her own twitter account with over 6,000 followers! http://twitter.com/#!/angiesrightleg


 

:lolots:


----------



## daffyduck

I hardly see her being playful and smiling, so I'm happy for her. If I had legs like her, I would show it off, too! I much prefer seeing her being playful and smiling rather than just seeing her standing and smiling slightly for the camera. It may look awkward to some, but not to me. The girl is working it! You go Angie!


----------



## Jayne1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's standing in that awkward position while presenting as well. Stop trying so hard Angie! Put the leg away! Subtly is your friend!


I noticed that and thought it wasn't like her.  It wasn't necessary either.


----------



## missha

I didn't watch the Oscar's but just saw the pictures of her on Temptalia, the first picture was a close up and I thought "OMG she is absolutely stunning" The hair styling and makeup was perfection IMHO and I'd kill to have that face & hair do

Her dress on the other hand... I love high slit dresses, but there's something awkward about this one. Maybe it's the way she poses? I don't know.. Brad also doesn't appeal to me anymore..


----------



## Lola69

She is way too thin she needs to eat.


----------



## karo

She looked really good, but that pose is weird


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Jolie legbomb:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nvm


----------



## YSoLovely

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Jolie legbomb:










:lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

YSoLovely said:


> :lolots:



Thanks!!!! My coding and copying got all bamboozled....lol


----------



## Mia Bella

Sweetpea83 said:


> I loved her dress..and didn't mind she stuck her leg out...big deal!



This! 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm not a huge Angie fan but I LOVED her on stage. She was bringing the Girl-Swag.



Love those red carpet photos and her huge smiles! This is one of the first times in a WHILE that I've seen her look a little more loose and free-spirited (reminding me of old-school Ange) and I thought her sauntering out on stage and popping her leg out was cute. BUT...coupling that with her hand-on-hip pose made it look a little stiff but I think it was a moment of "I'm here! Hello, lovers!" :kiss: I think she really liked her dress and felt awesome in it which is why she _worked_ it!

What bothered me was when she was presenting the award to the first winners and that guy was mocking her. Talk about rude! Even my husband was like, "Look at that idiot, making fun of her. What a jerk."


----------



## Mia Bella

missha said:


> Her dress on the other hand... I love high slit dresses, but there's something awkward about this one. *Maybe it's the way she poses?* I don't know.. Brad also doesn't appeal to me anymore..



I think the slit was too far off to the side. If it were positioned more towards the front, she wouldn't have had to work to expose her leg. I think she made it a point to show off the slit because without it her dress could look like any other black dress and wouldn't have had that WOW factor. All in all, she seemed to really _enjoy_ wearing it and I think she was having fun.  Or she was drunk.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Bwwahhhaaaaa...someone totally photoshopped this but its hilarious:

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m01f2lASaw1qaqll1o1_500.jpg


----------



## Livia1

Mia Bella said:


> I think the slit was too far off to the side. If it were positioned more towards the front, she wouldn't have had to work to expose her leg. I think she made it a point to show off the slit because without it her dress could look like any other black dress and wouldn't have had that WOW factor. All in all, she seemed to really _enjoy_ wearing it and I think she was having fun.  Or she was drunk.




I think you are absolutely right about the dress and the slit being in the wrong place. And I got the same feeling, that the dress would be too plain without it so she worked the slit all she could. 
Problem is, she did it in every picture and even on stage. My toes curled when I wathced that clip. 
I didn't get the impression that she enjoyed wearing that dress rather she came off a bit desperate for attention 


Her face, hair, MU etc. looked gorgeous though! I love the fact that she didn't wear a lot ef jewelry.


----------



## GirlFriday

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bwwahhhaaaaa...someone totally photoshopped this but its hilarious:
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m01f2lASaw1qaqll1o1_500.jpg



LOL!  That's hilarious.


----------



## wordpast

All the leg jokes are hilarious. But I honestly just think she was in a good mood and just having a bit of fun.


----------



## Livia1

Even Brad is making fun of her


----------



## angelnyc89

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's standing in that awkward position while presenting as well. Stop trying so hard Angie! Put the leg away! Subtly is your friend!



She was actually mocking the guys who won an award and who were posing as if they were AJ. 



Lieu said:


> I definitely think she was being playful I like Angie & she looked gorgeous. If she put on 10 lbs. she 'd probably look even better
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I thought so too, we haven't seen her in a while with that smile or being playful. I liked it. I agree about the 10 lbs thing too.


She was a free-spirit last night.


----------



## Livia1

angelnyc89 said:


> She was actually mocking the guys who won an award and who were posing as if they were AJ.



Huh?
But she was presenting _before _those guys came onstage, or did I misunderstand?
I didn't actually watch the Oscars, just watched the clip.


----------



## Smoothoprter

It's all anyone can talk about today, Angelina's right leg. I went back and watched video of the moment she came out to present the awards, and I agree with those saying she was just having fun with it. "Goodevening," she says in a sultry voice as she pops out that right leg - brilliant.


----------



## YSoLovely

Angelina knows how to get people talking - about* her*...


----------



## wordpast

Smoothoprter said:


> It's all anyone can talk about today, Angelina's right leg. I went back and watched video of the moment she came out to present the awards, and I agree with those saying she was just having fun with it.* "Goodevening," she says in a sultry voice as she pops out that right leg - brilliant.*



Yes! She was totally hamming it up.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Best dressed. She is usually so reserved so the leg thing was a nice surprise. lol.

It doesn't matter what she does it makes headlines. Like when she put on her lip gloss during the Golden Globes telecast last year.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Can't believe people are making a big deal about it..lol!


----------



## Sunshine

justkell said:


> Did Angie use all the botox in LA in her face or what? She could barely move her mouth! And those arms?!?! Sally Struthers called, she said she could save her for just 13 cents a day.



LMAO! Nice one liner! I agree!


----------



## Nat

OMG, the comments in this thread are hilarious! :lolots:


----------



## bellajanie84

daffyduck said:


> I hardly see her being playful and smiling, so I'm happy for her. If I had legs like her, I would show it off, too! I much prefer seeing her being playful and smiling rather than just seeing her standing and smiling slightly for the camera. It may look awkward to some, but not to me. The girl is working it! You go Angie!


 
Really, you think her legs are nice? I think her body is one of the worst in HOllywood, however her face is to die for!

I think she was trying to grab too much attention, not nice when your a presenter and not a nominee or winner. I think the writer mocking her was AWESOME!


----------



## Belle49

Homegirls needs a cheeseburger STAT


----------



## knics33

Nat said:


> OMG, the comments in this thread are hilarious! :lolots:


 
haha they are!

The leg thing was a total fail IMO. She looked ridiculous. 

She really needs to gain some weight! Her arms were beyond frail. TBH her tiny arms were more distracting than the right leg lol. Loved her makeup and hair though!


----------



## knics33

Belle49 said:


> Homegirls needs a cheeseburger STAT


 
This! No - 15 cheeseburgers.


----------



## buzzytoes

lanasyogamama said:


> I thought Angie of all girls wouldn't feel compelled to stick her leg out of the slit in her dress, just because it's THERE.


 
This. It made her look like she was trying too hard. I have a hard time believing she was just being "lighthearted and playful" on stage since she posed that same way on the red carpet. I liked her dress and thought she looked great (although far too skinny, as she has been for years now) but she just looked dumb sticking that leg out there. If she wanted to look sexy and bare a leg then why not have a dress that does that instead of a dress where you have to make the effort to bare it?


----------



## chantal1922

She looks so foolish with that pose.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She was channeling J. Lo's Fierce one-leg-pose, but failed miserably!


----------



## angelnyc89

Smoothoprter said:


> It's all anyone can talk about today, Angelina's right leg. I went back and watched video of the moment she came out to present the awards, and* I agree with those saying she was just having fun with it. "Goodevening," she says in a sultry voice as she pops out that right leg - brilliant.*



You read my mind.



Livia1 said:


> Huh?
> But she was presenting _before _those guys came onstage, or did I misunderstand?
> I didn't actually watch the Oscars, just watched the clip.



She presented to those writers that did her pose.

LMAO I can't believe her leg has gotten this much attention.  AJ knows how to make people talk.


----------



## GTOFan

Such a beautiful face, but she's way too skinny.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Love her and Brad so much! She looked absolutely amazing - so gorgeous. Really liked the leg thing too. She can do no wrong in my book. Loves.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think she was joking around. The issue seems to be that she rarely shows that side to her, but honestly, that's not the first dress she's worn with a thigh-high slit. Yet, she didn't strike that pose in any of those other dresses. That's why I think she did it intentionally last night.


----------



## Livia1

angelnyc89 said:


> She presented to those writers that did her pose.
> 
> LMAO I can't believe her leg has gotten this much attention.  AJ knows how to make people talk.



Yup, that's what I thought and that's why she couldn't, as you say, have been mocking those guys since they made fun of her after she did her "pose".
Anyway ...


----------



## gsmom

Sweetpea83 said:


> Can't believe people are making a big deal about it..lol!


 
when i saw her do that during the Oscars, after giggling a bit in amusement, i thought, "this is gonna be the topic du jour on the celeb forum tomorrow...."


----------



## Livia1

I actually wathced the clip of her onstage again and when she first puts her leg out, everyone laughs. 
Could it be a joke about something that the viewers just didn't see?

Only thing is, she even posed like this on the red carpet ... in _every _picture!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gsmom said:


> when i saw her do that during the Oscars, after giggling a bit in amusement, i thought, "this is gonna be the topic du jour on the celeb forum tomorrow...."


----------



## gemini582

She's considered the "queen" of hollywood and I think she was just playing into that. Whatever her intention was it obviously worked. It got people talking.


----------



## HandbagAngel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Bwwahhhaaaaa...someone totally photoshopped this but its hilarious:
> 
> http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m01f2lASaw1qaqll1o1_500.jpg


 

:lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## nicole2730

just awkward...


----------



## LADC_chick

The best part of Angelina posing the way she did is that Sacha Baron Cohen's obvious jerk move has now been upstaged. Ha! People are talking about Angelina Jolie's leg, and I imagine that she's not upset about it


----------



## Smoothoprter

LADC_chick said:


> I think she was joking around. The issue seems to be that she rarely shows that side to her, but honestly, that's not the first dress she's worn with a thigh-high slit. Yet, she didn't strike that pose in any of those other dresses. That's why I think she did it intentionally last night.


 
ITA, she has done thigh-high slits a lot in the past, but never this pose - which I agree she was having fun with.  She even chuckled herself when receiving cat calls and laughs on stage for her leg revealing pose.


----------



## wordpast

LADC_chick said:


> T*he best part of Angelina posing the way she did is that Sacha Baron Cohen's obvious jerk move has now been upstaged. Ha!* People are talking about Angelina Jolie's leg, and I imagine that she's not upset about it



haha, true. I didn't even think of it that way.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought the Sacha Baron Cohen/ Seacrest thing was completely staged just like it was when he did it to Eminem.

It is a tired act.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I must have missed that..what happened?


----------



## Grace123

Be sure and scroll all the way down. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/legbombing


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> Be sure and scroll all the way down.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/legbombing



There are 9 pages of pictures 


Love this one: Clooney who?


----------



## wordpast

I don't know... Ryan looked p*ssed (even though he was trying to play it off). And Giuliana and Kelly looked truly shocked as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^What happened?! Lol..


----------



## wordpast

Sacha in character as the  "Dictator" dumped a urn full of ashes (aka pancake mix) all over Ryan on the red carpet. 


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ictator-spilling-ashes-suit-article-1.1029400

Ryan Seacrest was none too happy after he found himself on the receiving end of the classic red carpet question "Who are you wearing?" at this year's Oscars - thanks in large part to a clumsy mishap by Sacha Baron Cohen's "The Dictator" character.

Seacrest, 37, admitted he wasn't quite sure what to expect as Cohen marched down the carpet with an urn of "Kim Jong Il's ashes" in hand and two female military officers in tow.

"He arrived and I remember before the show, whoever makes that movie franchise, they called the office and said, 'Hey would you guys be interested in 'The Dictator'? And we said sure, that's fine," Seacrest said on his morning show "On the Air With Ryan Seacrest" Monday.

"When we said yes, in the back of my head, I'm thinking this guy is coming as 'The Dictator,' and not to do something, to what extent, I don't know, but to not do something..."

Seacrest was indeed treated to a front-row seat to Cohen's shenanigans, as the bearded actor, dressed as Admiral General Shabazz Aladeen, spilled the contents of his golden urn all over the TV host's black suit.

"You've got Kim Jong Il all over you!" Cohen exclaimed as security guards swooped in to hustle him away.

Despite his obvious displeasure, however, Seacrest was able to see the upside to the situation: his preparedness.

"My mom told me as a young 'Live from the Red Carpet' reporter, she said, you always want to make sure if you can that you have two jackets. You never know what's going to happen, you never know what you're going to spill on yourself," he said.

"And you want to be red carpet ready at all times because that's your job, to be red carpet ready at all times because you're a red carpet host. So I had another jacket."

And in response to fans who wondered if the E! host was in on the joke, Seacrest assured listeners that he most definitely did not.

He did, however have a gut feeling that he wished he'd trusted.

"(Cohen) comes over and I ask him a couple of questions and you know when in your gut, you're like, 'Something is going too normally'?" he said. "It just didn't seem like he would put all that on to just answer a couple of questions."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hilarious!


----------



## Sweetpea83

wordpast-thanks for posting..lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I must have missed that..what happened?



He came to the red carpet dressed as The Dictator from his upcoming film carrying an urn that was supposed to be the ashes of Kim Jong and then he "accidentally" spilled them all over Ryan's jacket. He was then escorted off the carpet by security.

Ryan just happened to have an extra jacket by the next live segment. That was after he was able to wipe off with a towel that someone standing next to him just happened to have in their purse. (Maybe not in their purse but you get the drift.)


----------



## bellajanie84

Wht's is crazy is I really think her dress was so bland. Velvet? I mean can you imagine how thin she must be if she can wear a velvet floor length gown and still look so tiny.


----------



## Swanky

gemini582 said:


> *She's considered the "queen" of hollywood* and I think she was just playing into that. Whatever her intention was it obviously worked. It got people talking.



She is? By whom?!


----------



## HandbagAngel

^ I agree!  "Queen" of Hollywood???  I don't think so!  The whole thing I could remember about her last night was the big red lips and one pale sticky leg.  LOL


----------



## gemini582

^Accurate or not I've heard it many times including last night.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She is? By whom?!



 that's what I was wondering!


----------



## Chanel522

She looks gorgeous and actually I think she looks very healthy and really happy here.


----------



## winniejo

Cut the hair, Brad!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She is? By whom?!


 


gemini582 said:


> ^Accurate or not I've heard it many times including last night.


 
I get what gemini582 is saying.  Not literally, but they are always described as "Hollywood Royalty".

*Brad And Angelina Look Like Hollywood Royalty On The Oscars Red Carpet*

http://www.x17online.com/celebritie...gelina_jolie_oscars_academy_awards_022612.php


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://jezebel.com/5888423/all-the-red-carpet-fashion-at-the-2012-academy-awards/gallery/1

"*Hollywood Royalty*, ya'll. Dude needs a haircut but they look fab. Her dress is Atelier Versace." 
"Hell yes Angelina. Show that leg. We can almost see your Whiskey Bravo. Do it."


----------



## Smoothoprter

LOL at Angelegging!

http://gawker.com/5888658/angelina-jolies-right-leg-poised-to-supplant-all-creative-arts-forever

*Angelinas Right Leg Poised to Supplant All Creative Arts Forever*



A study in speed meme-ing: In under 24 hours, Angelina Jolie's dramatic right leg has taken over the internet. As we speak, America's most powerful meme factories are pumping their pistons as fast as they can: What if Angelina's leg had a Twitter feed? What if it got peppersprayed? What if she showed both her legs? What if Al Roker did this pose? What should we call it? Jolie-ing? Angelegging?
What if Angelina's leg wore bread on its knee? What if it knelt and prayed after touchdowns? What if we put a funny captions on top of it? What if it made friends with a cat? What if a comedian threw Kim Jong-Il's ashes on it? What if it went to the moon? What if it had sex with J.Lo's left nipple, and gave birth to a horrible nipple-kneed monster, which then drunk texted Paris Hilton?
In the future, memes won't even need predicating events. One human will do one thing in front of a camera, once per year, and the memes will snowball onwards, forever. All creative conceits will be the products of repetition with variation, as in a Bach fugue. [_images via Getty_]


----------



## Smoothoprter

http://socialitelife.com/angelina-j...hopping-with-brad-pitts-mother-photos-02-2012

Look at that those adorable smiles! And they&#8217;re holding hands. So cute!
*Angelina Jolie* took her twins Knox and Vivienne shopping with their grandmother (*Brad Pitt*&#8216;s mother *Jane Pitt*) today in Beverly Hills.
Angelina turned heads last night at the Academy Awards in her _Versace_ gown with a thigh-high slit. One of the funniest moments of the night was when *Jim Rash*&#8216;s duplicated


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## sign_coach925T

I thought she look nice but not stunning that white or cream dress she wore at other award show was stunning & I don't think her leg is to thin at all. I rather like fair skin tone. That said I do think she could of had more curls in hair & a tad dark shade .

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Smoothoprter




----------



## sign_coach925T

I wonder where she picked up those skinny black pants are cute

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## angelnyc89

:lolots: the comments are hilarious as were those pics!


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared

The twins are so cute!


----------



## glitter8188

Angelinajolieing.tumblr.com

Lol


----------



## Sarni

twins are so so cute...love


----------



## BagOuttaHell

2 mini Shilohs.


----------



## twinkle.tink

simona7 said:


> Her bony arms were distracting. I think this is the thinnest she's ever been. And to think the camera adds ten pounds...



This is what I was thinking.

My husband said, "she has to stand that way for stability, otherwise a slight breeze might blow her over...or she is going to pass out...take your pick"

I thought she looked horrible, very waxy and way too thin.  Once when they were on the runway, I was thinking, 'they look like wax figures'...then Kelly Osborne said the same thing...I laughed so hard.

My FB blew up this morning with about 40 different comments on how bad she looked....most of the comments were surprisingly from males. On friend said, "I have seen better legs on a table"


----------



## alya

I don't see what the whole shmooz is about? She looked good. Bare leg- big deal. 
J.Lo's popping out melon was much worse


----------



## Ladybug09

nicole2730 said:


> just awkward...


LOL, In that pic I'm expecting her to put her hands up in the air and walk Like and Egyptian. LOL


----------



## Ladybug09

alya said:


> I don't see what the whole shmooz is about? She looked good. Bare leg- big deal.
> J.Lo's popping out melon was much worse


JLo has melons?????


----------



## Jayne1

These leg pictures are really quite funny.


----------



## Ladybug09

on Fashion Police, Joan called her leg a prosthetic. Hilarious


----------



## Swanky

I saw that, I was giggling out loud!


----------



## simona7

twinkle.tink said:


> This is what I was thinking.
> 
> My husband said, "she has to stand that way for stability, otherwise a slight breeze might blow her over...or she is going to pass out...take your pick"
> 
> I thought she looked horrible, very waxy and way too thin.  Once when they were on the runway, I was thinking, 'they look like wax figures'...then Kelly Osborne said the same thing...I laughed so hard.
> 
> My FB blew up this morning with about 40 different comments on how bad she looked....most of the comments were surprisingly from males. On friend said, "I have seen better legs on a table"



That's so funny... My DH said she looked sick and way too skinny. FB friends also mentioned how thin she looked. I noticed fashion police didn't go there. I wonder why...


----------



## Jayne1

^^ She's always been skinny.  At least for the past few years, anyway.


----------



## karo

More pics of Angelina out with the twins - these pics are soo cute!


----------



## platinum_girly

She looks so stylish in those last pics, love the whole look.
Don't see the big deal about her Oscar look either, she looked glamorous, so what that she showed a bit of leg? I would rather that than what the other half of Hollywood chooses to flash at us....


----------



## Schrodinger

I don't understand why everyone is going to the "She's thin, she needs to eat a cheeseburger". 

I think Angie is beautiful, her dress was gorgeous and the leg thing was hilarious and playful at the same time. Glad to see her and Brad having a good time.
As for those comments, I tend to get those comments from my "friends / acquaintances" too about how _skinny_ I am (my arms are literally like Angie's) and they tell me to go eat a "hamburger". I tell them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine.

I do, I eat a lot and I don't gain any weight because I have high metabolism, so no matter how many hamburgers I eat, I don't gain any of it. Maybe it's the same thing with her too?

Can't we just leave Angie's weight out of it? I mean, not _all_ people are like Kim Kardashian (ugh).


----------



## Nat

Love her outfit and her bag!


----------



## jacqualyn2

what bag is angelina wearing in those day out pics with brads mum?? is it givenchy antigona???


----------



## alya

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> JLo has melons?????



Well, breasticle then. It was popping out, no matter what u call it.


----------



## alya

Schrodinger said:
			
		

> I don't understand why everyone is going to the "She's thin, she needs to eat a cheeseburger".
> 
> I think Angie is beautiful, her dress was gorgeous and the leg thing was hilarious and playful at the same time. Glad to see her and Brad having a good time.
> As for those comments, I tend to get those comments from my "friends / acquaintances" too about how skinny I am (my arms are literally like Angie's) and they tell me to go eat a "hamburger". I tell them to shove it where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> I do, I eat a lot and I don't gain any weight because I have high metabolism, so no matter how many hamburgers I eat, I don't gain any of it. Maybe it's the same thing with her too?
> 
> Can't we just leave Angie's weight out of it? I mean, not all people are like Kim Kardashian (ugh).



Well said. People are just jelous.


----------



## Swanky

laughing about that jealous card that gets played.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think it is jealousy either. Her weight certainly does not stop her from living her live and doing things outside of the Hollyweird shenanigans.


----------



## Vlad

The leg, I'd lick it.






That is all.


----------



## Vlad

glitter8188 said:


> Angelinajolieing.tumblr.com
> 
> Lol



The Internet never fails to amaze.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vlad-lol.

She looks amazing in those latest pics..LOVE the bag!!

And the kiddos ..so sweet that they were holding hands!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> laughing about that jealous card that gets played.



lol, every time.


----------



## Swanky

It's silly. . .  that means anyone who comments when Kim K looks bloated, or Jessica looks bloated, etc. . .  is jealous?  Because if people comment on a very obvious weight fluctuation it must be jealousy :lolots: :okay:

This makes a circle every month in this thread.  AJ is not naturally this thin, THIS is why it's talked about.  Even the mags are talking about how scary thin she looked.  They're jealous too? 
AJ is gorgeous!!!  But she looked "healthier" several years ago.  That's all.
Some people love the frail look, others don't   Big whoop


----------



## alya

twinkle.tink said:
			
		

> lol, every time.



Ok ladies, lets post your pictures in an evening gown next to Jolie and then talk about "jelousy card". All I m saying is there is so much negativity as everybody is so perfect. Its a style forum. It makes me sick to read this to thin to thick comments. Ok, leg looked akward, we get it.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## alya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> It's silly. . .  that means anyone who comments when Kim K looks bloated, or Jessica looks bloated, etc. . .  is jealous?  Because if people comment on a very obvious weight fluctuation it must be jealousy :lolots: :okay:
> 
> This makes a circle every month in this thread.  AJ is not naturally this thin, THIS is why it's talked about.  Even the mags are talking about how scary thin she looked.  They're jealous too?
> AJ is gorgeous!!!  But she looked "healthier" several years ago.  That's all.
> Some people love the frail look, others don't   Big whoop



The magz? Now I'm LMAO tomorrow we ll be hearing from magz that she is too fat. This conversation gets old. 
BTW, how about thread of "Ladies of tPF in an evening gown!"


----------



## angelnyc89

Vlad said:


> The leg, I'd lick it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.






Well Ms. Jolie knows how to get people talking, she's currently the #1 trending topic on yahoo lol


----------



## Swanky

^^Sure, go start one


----------



## alya

Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> ^^Sure, go start one



I think that the ones who critisize everybody around should have the honor to be the very first, since I m guessing they are perfectly gorgeous!
&#58386;


----------



## Swanky

:okay:


----------



## angelnyc89

Regarding her weight, it gets discussed quite a lot in here. AJ is not naturally thin. She's actually naturally curvy. I think her best bod was in tomb raider and even in MAMS.


----------



## angelnyc89

Vogue Turkey March 2012: Angelina Jolie






Source: 
http://www.vogue.com.tr/Mikrodergi/BuAy.aspx


----------



## Swanky

I think so too 
Still beautiful? Of course!


pretty! But overly airbrushed and I don't like those dark brows


----------



## angelnyc89

^I like her eyebrows.

When she had some weight on, her face looked so much fuller and beautiful. Now its skinnier, but still beautiful.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## SpeedyJC

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ She's always been skinny. At least for the past few years, anyway.


 
I think she lost abit of weight when her mom passed away a few years ago. She hasnt gotten it back and it shows because of her height. I still think she is gorgeous.


----------



## Ladybug09

simona7 said:


> That's so funny... My DH said she looked sick and way too skinny. FB friends also mentioned how thin she looked. I noticed fashion police didn't go there. I wonder why...


 Cause the leg was a biger distractrion, and Joan has mentioned her weight before....but really, what can she say with Gulianna sitting right there looking like a lillipop herself!


----------



## bisbee

Gulianna's hair looked bigger than her body on that show! Just sayin'...

It doesn't look to me like AJ is scary thin except for her arms and legs - they are SO tiny! She looks so frail...but I think that's exaggerated due to the appearance of her arms and legs...


----------



## winnstar123

The twins are beautiful! 
Love how they hold hands each other.


----------



## anitalilac

my 12-yr old daughter commented on how skinny Angie's arms are, and she asked ' Is aneroxic something like that?'

I shudder to think my daughter is JEALOUS of Angie!!

I did cringe when she poked her leg out during presenting. It look awkward to me. 

Love the pics of twin holding hands...


----------



## simona7

Alot of people are discussing her weight and how she looks thinner than ever (even Bill O'Reilly http://perezhilton.com/2012-02-28-angelina-jolie-bill-oreilly-health-weight-video#.T00XlJiEaOQ)
I agree with Swanky, this is not her normal weight and if anything it's more out of concern not throwing hate. And I think it's hilarious that some posters have to play the jealous card or get so personal. If you are naturally thin, great but we are saying she hasn't always looked this thin. That's the difference.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks very pretty on that Vogue cover...


----------



## Swanky

^right. No one is talking smack, like people do in other threads. There's no hate or malice, it's pretty diplomatic comments. The fact is, she's frail looking. Still beautiful, but startlingly thin.


----------



## daffyduck

We need to accept the fact that everyone is built differently and that's probably why some diets that are successful to some, are not successful to others. Majority of women when they gain weight, they seem to gain it on their stomach, butt or thighs. In contrast when they lose weight, they lose them on other parts of their body like their face, arms or hips. I say this because I've experience it first hand. When I gain weight, it goes straight to my face, but the rest of my body stays thin, then when I eat more to try to gain weight to the rest of my body, it seems to go straight down to my hips, but if you look at my arms or legs, even my stomach (they seem to stay flat these days no matter how much I eat, which I'm thankful) you would think I don't eat enough.  In Angie's case, lucky for her, it seems to me that when she gains weight, it goes straight to her boobs and when she lose weight, it targets her arms. Maybe her arms looks skinnier than before, but I personally do not think her leg was too skinny. If you look closely, she has some muscles on her thigh.  If you look at most of her pictures, even when she seems to have more meat in her, her arms has always looked skinnier than most celebrities. She may appear too skinny to some, maybe because she's getting older, but I bet she's healthier than ever. Having to care for six kids and balancing her busy lifestyle, she has to be in top shape.  She has no downtime, she's always on the go, so she's opt to burn a lot of calories, not to mention having someone like Brad Pitt who may be to blame in some of those burning calories.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree...But..Angie's weight every 10 pages in this thread is the equivalent to Jessica Simpson being pregnant every 3 pages in her thread. Hers actually turned out to be true this time around. But wait til she has her kid she will be pregnant again within 3 pages after the birth announcement. And all will be back to normal.


----------



## An4

I finally got a chance to see her in person, from sth like 15 feet, and she is really stunning. she didn't look that thin at all, no lolly-pop look. she looks like a tiny woman, but not anorexic. her face is definitely the most beautiful face I've ever seen. and she looks so much younger and healthier in person, radiant.  

I agree that she looked her best in tomb raider, that's when I noticed her in the first place. also, she has always had very thin arms and legs, even in her fuller phases, when she had a round face and didn't even have a waist, she had disproportionately thin arms/legs.

as for the oscars, I still don't get it. maybe it was a joke, maybe sth happened in the back stage  maybe she was drunk ) or just thought she was being funny. anyway, it looked odd to me, I wish I knew the context because I don't remember her doing things like that recently, she's been very... I guess _reserved _in her public appearances since she became a mother.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Ooh, where did you see her??


----------



## An4

at a premier of her new movie (in the land of blood and honey)


----------



## jun3machina

daffyduck said:


> We need to accept the fact that everyone is built differently and that's probably why some diets that are successful to some, are not successful to others. Majority of women when they gain weight, they seem to gain it on their stomach, butt or thighs. In contrast when they lose weight, they lose them on other parts of their body like their face, arms or hips. I say this because I've experience it first hand. When I gain weight, it goes straight to my face, but the rest of my body stays thin, then when I eat more to try to gain weight to the rest of my body, it seems to go straight down to my hips, but if you look at my arms or legs, even my stomach (they seem to stay flat these days no matter how much I eat, which I'm thankful) you would think I don't eat enough.  In Angie's case, lucky for her, it seems to me that when she gains weight, it goes straight to her boobs and when she lose weight, it targets her arms. Maybe her arms looks skinnier than before, but I personally do not think her leg was too skinny. If you look closely, she has some muscles on her thigh.  If you look at most of her pictures, even when she seems to have more meat in her, her arms has always looked skinnier than most celebrities. She may appear too skinny to some, maybe because she's getting older, but I bet she's healthier than ever. Having to care for six kids and balancing her busy lifestyle, she has to be in top shape.  She has no downtime, she's always on the go, so she's opt to burn a lot of calories, not to mention having someone like Brad Pitt who may be to blame in some of those burning calories.


ITA. nice post! 

 i think she could gain a bit of weight and still look amazing, but i dont find her alarmingly skinny like other celebs (guilianna, rachel zoe, leann rimes, etc). i do think it had to do with her mom passing, i think it's partially age (yes, people can age in hollyweird) and partially the fact she has a ton of kids and is running around with them (and carrying the smaller ones)


----------



## jun3machina

Vlad said:


> The leg, I'd lick it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.


:lolots:


----------



## littlerock

I found Angelina very unhealthy looking. Her hair is thinning (a sign of malnutrition or stress) and she is so underweight is was almost painful to look at her. This is not a body type thing. Unless she is prepping for a role as a concentration camp survivor, I think something is really wrong. I feel bad for her.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Maddox: Guitar Guys!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared




Don't like BP's hair...


----------



## littlerock

^ What is he wearing?


----------



## sdkitty

littlerock said:


> ^ What is he wearing?


 
I was wondering same....maybe he's working on his car


----------



## chowlover2

Brad drives a Hyundai???


----------



## luciabugia

Brad looks really sloppy!  Go get a shower or something..


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie and the kids at El Capitan
celebrity-gossip


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The little one looks like a doll.


----------



## angelnyc89

I want Shi's twizzlers! lol


----------



## chowlover2

I really see Angelina in that one pic of Shiloh. She's gonna grow up and be long, lean and gorgeous!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is one interestingly dressed family in these pictures! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love this family!


----------



## pinkfeet

Brad looks so thin. Do they really have a Hyundai?? Or is this some BS photo op ? 

Those kids though... they are all gorgeous and look happy. I just wish both parents would gain some weight .. but maybe it's stress.. busy life.. hopefully.


----------



## KatsBags

I don't think he's driving the Hyundai... I think they're just walking around it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They probably have all kinds of cars comped to them


----------



## Ladybug09

I really hope that pic is photoshopped

http://www.dlisted.com/2012/03/03/qotd-dr-drew-thinks-angie-jolie-malnourished





> "It's another condition where, I saw that, and I spoke up about it on my HLN program, because I felt I had to. I am tired of keeping quiet about this stuff. When I was quiet about the prescription drug use and everybody started dying, and now I feel an obligation to speak up. She's malnourished. She has the stigmata of malnutrition. There are reports, Us Weekly reported she was doing it to make a statement about the kids in Africa that she was working with that didn't have a chance to eat. Who knows what the reason is. I just see malnutrition there and we shouldn't look at that as an ideal of beauty is what I'm saying. She's a beautiful woman, but she needs to be better nourished."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Keep quiet? Lmao. He tells anyone that is listening she is on heroin. And he is getting his info from Us? The man needs a time out.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Keep quiet? Lmao. He tells anyone that is listening she is on heroin. And he is getting his info from Us? The man needs a time out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Keep quiet? Lmao. He tells anyone that is listening she is on heroin. And he is getting his info from Us? The man needs a time out.




Lol...I like how he has a say in everything....

IMO, I think that photo has been photoshopped...I saw her announcing and she did not look that bad!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Dr. Drew annoys the heck out of me but i have to agree that she does look malnourished. I don't like to judge people's weight but angie looks scary, that cannot be healthy, she is way too thin..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't think the pic in the article is entirely accurate.


----------



## scarlet555

Dr. Drew-seriously, Angelina is malnourished, and he is hungry-a famewhore actually.  Gives Doctors a bad name.  what kind of Dr. is he anyway?


----------



## chowlover2

scarlet555 said:


> Dr. Drew-seriously, Angelina is malnourished, and he is hungry-a famewhore actually. Gives Doctors a bad name. what kind of Dr. is he anyway?


Dr Drew was on The View Friday, with Kris Jenner, so it was a meeting of the famehos. He said he was tired of sitting back after all these people in the entertainment field killed themselves with prescription drugs ( Anna Nicole, Whitney ) and he just had to go on record and say how dangerous prescription dugs wer and if you took them for an off market use you would wind up dead. Then he said he wasn't going to keep quiet about Angelina being so skinny. He doesn't want her to wind up dead as well. He's reaching, just doing anything he can to be relevant.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think his specialty is internal medicine.

It would be one thing if this was coming from a place of concern. But it isn't.


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> Dr Drew was on The View Friday, with Kris Jenner, so it was a meeting of the* famehos*. He said he was tired of sitting back after all these people in the entertainment field killed themselves with prescription drugs ( Anna Nicole, Whitney ) and he just had to go on record and say how dangerous prescription dugs wer and if you took them for an off market use you would wind up dead. Then he said he wasn't going to keep quiet about Angelina being so skinny. He doesn't want her to wind up dead as well. He's reaching, just doing anything he can to be relevant.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Dr. Drew irks me at times too.  He seems to be intelligent and knowledgeable in his field but everything he does has to be filmed and done in the public eye. I think he his addicted fame to and is obsessed with celebrities.


----------



## chinableu

labelwhore04 said:


> Dr. Drew annoys the heck out of me but i have to agree that she does look malnourished. I don't like to judge people's weight but angie looks scary, that cannot be healthy, she is way too thin..



He annoys me too but I agree with him on this.


----------



## Chanel522

He's such a fake and feeds off of celebrities and reality tv people, ie...Teen Mom girls.  Seriously he needs to quit sticking his nose where it doesn't belong.  Angelina is very thin, but she didn't at any point in any other pictures look the way she looks in the picture posted here so I'm confident in saying it's photoshopped.  She's just the celeb everyone has chosen to pick on right now.  He needs to go to Celebrity Rehab...addiction Fame Whore.


----------



## knics33

Cherrasaki said:


> Dr. Drew irks me at times too. He seems to be intelligent and knowledgeable in his field but everything he does has to be filmed and done in the public eye. I think he his addicted fame to and is obsessed with celebrities.


 
Completely agree


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel522 said:


> He's such a fake and feeds off of celebrities and reality tv people, ie...Teen Mom girls. Seriously he needs to quit sticking his nose where it doesn't belong. Angelina is very thin, but she didn't at any point in any other pictures look the way she looks in the picture posted here so I'm confident in saying it's photoshopped. She's just the celeb everyone has chosen to pick on right now. He needs to go to Celebrity Rehab...addiction Fame Whore.


I love that, he needs to take Kris Jenner with him!


----------



## angelnyc89

chowlover2 said:


> Dr Drew was on The View Friday, with Kris Jenner, so it was a meeting of the *famehos*. He said he was tired of sitting back after all these people in the entertainment field killed themselves with prescription drugs ( Anna Nicole, Whitney ) and he just had to go on record and say how dangerous prescription dugs wer and if you took them for an off market use you would wind up dead. Then he said he wasn't going to keep quiet about Angelina being so skinny. He doesn't want her to wind up dead as well. He's reaching, just doing anything he can to be relevant.



 I cant stand Dr. Drew, the KK's, and reality tv personal. So I'm not going to say anything.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angie isn't "dangerously" skinny either, IMO.


----------



## chowlover2

That photo looks like it was photoshopped, her one arm looks so out of balance with hte other.


----------



## labelwhore04

I duno, i watched the academy awards and the only thing that i could concentrate on was how skinny she looked. That pic wasn't a whole lot different than how she looked on tv. Her arms were freaking me out when she was presenting. I've been naturally really thin my whole life so i know the difference between normal/healthy thin and abnormally thin. I don't know how anyone can look at her and think she looks fine, she is way too thin.


----------



## wordpast

She's thin and and I think she should gain some weight but she doest look sickly, emaciated thin to me... yet.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Dr. Drew annoys the heck out of me


 He should address his own addiction of needing attention and fame!


----------



## chowlover2

Lady Chinadoll said:


> He should address his own addiction of needing attention and fame!


 I totally agree!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Angie isn't "dangerously" skinny either,


 But Angie will get Dr. Fame Ho on TV!


----------



## chowlover2

Lady Chinadoll said:


> But Angie will get Dr. Fame Ho on TV!


Exactly, he was on The View right after the Oscars, so he had to focus on someone in the public eye. He is so full of BS.


----------



## Swanky

It's kind of subjective I guess.  Personally, I think she looks unhealthily thin right now.  She's not merely thin.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's kind of subjective I guess.  Personally, I think she looks unhealthily thin right now.  She's not merely thin.



i agree


----------



## pinkfeet

I used to like Dr Drew but now he's .. Unprofessional.  Does he go after chubby people too?? Tell people to put down the twinkies???  

I mean at one time I got very very thin. People commented on it ALL the time. I was not on drugs. I was not on a diet  It was nobody's business. People assumed I was dieting. 

At first I was going through a stressful time in my life then I got sick. I had a health issue. I was even more stressed out strangers at work who never talked to me were asking me and commenting like it was their business. 

I never went up to someone and said hey getting a bit chubby might wanna put that chipotle bowl away.


----------



## chowlover2

I am going to withhold judgment on Angelina until someone on the forum actually catches a glimpse of her. These days with photoshop, you just don't know what to believe. I honestly don't think Brad would let her get unhealthy thin. She's always been lean going back to her Gia days. I wouldn't put it past Dr Drew to photoshop, he has become such a fameho.


----------



## knics33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's kind of subjective I guess. Personally, I think she looks unhealthily thin right now. She's not merely thin.


 
Completely agree. If I saw someone as thin as her in public or on the street I would do a double look bc of how thin they are.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

chowlover2 said:


> I am going to withhold judgment on Angelina until someone on the forum actually catches a glimpse of her. These days with photoshop, you just don't know what to believe. I honestly don't think Brad would let her get unhealthy thin. She's always been lean going back to her Gia days. I wouldn't put it past Dr Drew to photoshop, he has become such a fameho.



Someone commented a couple pages back that they saw her at the premiere of her new movie and that she looked normal.


----------



## chowlover2

I find it heard to believe anything that comes out of Dr Drew's mouth these days. Unless I see it with my own eyes, I'm not believing it!


----------



## An4

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Someone commented a couple pages back that they saw her at the premiere of her new movie and that she looked normal.



that would be me, and yes, she's thin, but doesn't look unhealthy. I think that picture has been photo shopped a bit. I have the Oscars and I've just print screened this:

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/8987/oscarso.png

while I was watching the Oscars' red carpet report I couldn't help staring at Giuliana and her arms, I think she looked thinner than Angelina, but I know she's been through hell so I'm not judging.


----------



## littlerock

Here are actual replays of her Oscar appearances and she looks exactly the same as the pic in the article. This is not photoshopped, its the video coverage. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zELlUxRrzAk&feature=related


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol. 

Meanwhile she gears up for another $20M payday. Her pockets are sure fat. Can we all agree on that?


----------



## peppermintpatty

littlerock said:


> Here are actual replays of her Oscar appearances and she looks exactly the same as the pic in the article. This is not photoshopped, its the video coverage.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zELlUxRrzAk&feature=related



I'm not sure which is scarier, how unhealthy she looks in this video or how hard she is trying to "look sexy". Regardless it is a dismal fail. That is not healthy, sexy, or even attractive. She is a beautiful woman who looks like she could use some help. I really feel for her daughters'. It's hard to imagine they aren't being impacted by this. I'm not saying she is not a good actress, humanitarian, or on some level a good Mom. BUT if any of us had a friend or female family member that looks the way Angie looks now compared to how she use to look, we would be concerned and want her to seek help.


----------



## peppermintpatty

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol.
> 
> Meanwhile she gears up for another $20M payday. Her pockets are sure fat. Can we all agree on that?



Yep! And yet another example that in Hollywood money doesn't by health or happiness


----------



## cosmogrl5

I think that Ange definitely looked better during her Tomb Raider days.  Talk about an amazing body!!!!  It wasn't because she was younger.  She has aged very well.  Her body was just more womanly then.  That being said, she's been pretty slim for years now.  I am not sure why this is suddenly big news.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Doesn't buy it in the real world either.


----------



## Swanky

It's not "news", it's just never not shocking. It's hard to get over is all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> lol.
> 
> Meanwhile she gears up for another $20M payday. Her pockets are sure fat. Can we all agree on that?


----------



## An4

idk, to me she has the most beautiful face on earth, and I think she looked the best in tomb raider. I haven't been here in a year and people are still talking about her weight. it's no one's business. if I had a friend who suddenly got skinny I'd ask her wtf was going on and if she told me that she was fine and preferred it that way, I'd drop it. same thing with weight gain. someone mentioned reacting to extra weight, too. I agree. it's a touchy subject. express your concern and move on. nothing you can do, it's personal. for all we know, maybe angelina loves being thin.


----------



## peppermintpatty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Doesn't buy it in the real world either.



True. Just not too many 20 mil paychecks out there in "the real world" kwim!


----------



## jun3machina

An4 said:


> idk, to me she has the most beautiful face on earth, and I think she looked the best in tomb raider. I haven't been here in a year and people are still talking about her weight. it's no one's business. if I had a friend who suddenly got skinny I'd ask her wtf was going on and if she told me that she was fine and preferred it that way, I'd drop it. same thing with weight gain. someone mentioned reacting to extra weight, too. I agree. it's a touchy subject. express your concern and move on. nothing you can do, it's personal. for all we know, maybe angelina loves being thin.


----------



## dee-dee

cosmogrl5 said:


> I think that Ange definitely looked better during her Tomb Raider days.  Talk about an amazing body!!!!  It wasn't because she was younger.  *She has aged very well*.  Her body was just more womanly then.  That being said, she's been pretty slim for years now.  I am not sure why this is suddenly big news.



Isn't she only in her thirties?  I guess I'm the only one who thinks she looks her age if not older.


----------



## Swanky

She looks her age to me as well.  You can tell in HD candids.  She looks BEAUTIFUL!  But not younger IMO.


----------



## cosmogrl5

dee-dee said:


> Isn't she only in her thirties?  I guess I'm the only one who thinks she looks her age if not older.


Yep.  I think she's in her mid-30s.  She does maybe look a little older than that I suppose.


----------



## Ladybug09

yep, she's only like 34/35, and I'm sorry, but she look it if not older. I'm near her age group and don't look near as old as she does...


----------



## Swanky

gorgeous figure back in the day


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think she looks her age..


----------



## Cait

dee-dee said:
			
		

> Isn't she only in her thirties?  I guess I'm the only one who thinks she looks her age if not older.



No, I think she looks older. But I think it might because she's very sophisticated and mature looking - she looks mid-thirties to mine eye. To me, someone like Reese Witherspoon looks younger, but her features are more 'cutesy.' Both very attractive women, but someone like Reese has inherently younger features, while AJ has more mature looking features. If that makes any sense...

She doesn't look old, just much more mature, I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## dee-dee

Cait said:


> No, I think she looks older. But I think it might because she's very sophisticated and mature looking - she looks mid-thirties to mine eye. To me, someone like Reese Witherspoon looks younger, but her features are more 'cutesy.' Both very attractive women, but someone like Reese has inherently younger features, while AJ has more mature looking features. If that makes any sense...
> 
> She doesn't look old, just much more mature, I guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Yeah, I can see your point.  She looks like what 35 used to look like, not what it looks like today imo.  Still gorgeous none the less.


----------



## littlerock

She should be turning 37 this year right? Wasn't she born in 1975?

She looks beautiful no matter what age, I think the point is that she could look even better and younger, if she weren't SO skinny. Being overly skinny ages your skin and can make you look older than you would if you had a little meat/ fat on your bones. That is just fact.


----------



## chowlover2

She has 6 kids! I know they have oodles of money and help, but kids age you. You worry about them, it's normal. I think Angie's kids are everything to her, I don't see anything wrong with how she looks.


----------



## Cait

dee-dee said:
			
		

> Yeah, I can see your point.  She looks like what 35 used to look like, not what it looks like today imo.  Still gorgeous none the less.



You put it much more succintly than I could! I'm glad you got what I mean! 

I agree though - she'd probably look younger with a bit of fat on her. Though you can't really control where the fat goes.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Grace123

When she looked like this, I wanted to BE her. lol





Now? Not so much.


----------



## littlerock

^ Yes.. I miss when she looked like this:






No I see this:


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jolie-Pitt Children Walk Their Bulldog in New Orleans*

Jacques be nimble, Jacques be quick!

Three of the Jolie-Pitt children took a field trip to the market in New Orleans on Wednesday, bringing along their English bulldog, Jacques, for the snack run.

On the walk, the kids &#8211; Maddox, 10, Zahara, 7, and Shiloh, 5 &#8211; each took a turn holding the leash, guiding Jacques as he sniffed around the Big Easy.

As if that weren't enough sign that the Jolie-Pitt children are growing up fast, at one point, Maddox pulled out a cell phone and took a call from someone. But things went back to being playful when Shiloh started a game of hide-and-seek behind a trash bin.

While the kids were out exploring the neighborhood, Brad was out on his motorcycle having some grown-up fun of his own.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20576853,00.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL at Maddox having a cell phone...reminds me of my 9 year old niece who also has one.


----------



## bisousx

chowlover2 said:


> She has 6 kids! I know they have oodles of money and help, but kids age you. You worry about them, it's normal. I think Angie's kids are everything to her, I don't see anything wrong with how she looks.



6 kids, a movie career and all that charity work. Of course she's going to age faster.


----------



## missha

An4 said:


> *idk, to me she has the most beautiful face on earth*.



I'll have to agree wholeheartedly with you on that one!  I think her face is just stunning. My Blackberry wallpaper is a close up of her at the Oscar's, love her face and hair there


----------



## siworae

Angelina is 36, if I remember correctly... she'll be 37 in June.  I think she looks mid-30s, which isn't far off anyway.  IMO, her face is still beautiful.


----------



## An4

yep, still beautiful. she was born on June 4, 1975. I agree that she looks her age in the photos. But, trust me, when you see her IRL she doesn't look her age, she looks younger, her face looks fresh. I guess it's all the digital cameras and flashes, I'm 27 and I don't look great when the camera is in my face and I'm wearing no make-up.

this is a photo a friend took - https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...16288522875_641022874_9187651_570148810_n.jpg

I really doubt a lot of people can look this good with their picture taken so close, with a flash and without photoshop.


----------



## Ladybug09

Great pic.


----------



## Grace123

Wow..that forehead is so smooth? Does she botox already?


----------



## Swanky

LOL at title 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ina-jolie-covers-up-both-legs-at-event-201293
*Sexy Angelina Jolie Covers Up Both Legs at Event
*





I think she's more pretty than _sexy_ these days.

There's a time and a place for Angelina Jolie's right leg -- and Thursday night's 3rd Annual Women in the World event at Lincoln Center in Manhattan wasn't it.
VIDEO: Angelina Jolie's infamous Oscars moment
The In the Land of Blood and Honey director and United Nations Goodwill Ambassador, 36, kept covered up but was still radiant in a white blazer with gold clasp, loose chiffon top and black pants.
The stunning mother of six's hair was in the same lighter shade -- and Kate Middleton-esque waves -- she sported at the Oscars in L.A. nearly two weeks ago, where she inspired an enduring Internet meme after dramatically baring her right leg in a black velvet Atelier Versace gown with a thigh-high slit.
In her longtime role as UNHCR ambassador, the mother of six spoke passionately about the plight of Somali refugees.
And her efforts were applauded by one Rwandan genocide survivor, Sandra Uwiringiyimana, who personally thanked the superstar for "taking justice into her home and hands" and "doing incredible things."


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She looks good!


----------



## basicandorganic

She would look a lot younger if she gained some weight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks terrible IMO.


----------



## Swanky

I think so too, not a good photo/look for her IMO.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like her outfit. I really like her pants.


----------



## Chanel522

I think constant discussion about her weight is getting played out.  She is thin.  Maybe thinner than some but not as thin as others.  She's relatively tall and has linger arms and legs than a lot of celebs seem to have.  Plus the fact that she has larger features and a more squared off jawline makes her face look more angular, but still soft.  She looks beautiful regardless and seems happy and comfortable with herself so that's really the most important thing.  The woman has a crazy career and 6 little ones.  If she didn't eat and was malnourished I think it would be more obvious by this point.  She is on the go constantly!!


----------



## angelnyc89

If you come in here every few weeks/months, her weight gets discussed in some form. I honestly think she should put on a few pounds and get into her tomb raider days. Best bod. Most of us here think she lost a lot of weight due to the loss of her mother, she also has 6 kids which isnt easy either.
But what *An4* said, that she saw her IRL, and she didn't look as thin in the pics we see, no photoshop and she looked really good, I think I'll take her word.


----------



## Swanky

It's in EVERY thread, as long as it's not cruel I see it as sort of natural to discuss given the high volume of pics that come at us consumers every day of celebs.
People think Reese and Jessica Biel are pregnant, Angelina is too thin, the Kardashians are fat or out of shape, etc. . . 
Usually when people get purposefully hateful about it the $hit hits the fan in here


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks alot older than her age in that pic. I think all the drugs and partying in her younger years mixed with the passing of her mother, her hectic career and the stress of having 6 kids is aging her. All that stress in one's life can really do that to you.


----------



## An4

Swanky, I know we're bombarded by the photos of the celebs, but I don't feel the need to comment on their weight constantly. They are who they are and they look the way they look. People keep talking about someone as if it's something new, something shocking. Kim's had curves since forever, Angelina's been thin ever since I can remember, Mariah Carey's weight has been fluctuating for so long... I don't care, I accept it as a part of who these people are. That's why I think it's pointless to comment. Shoes, clothes, bags, fashion faux pas? Sure, let's have fun, but to keep coming back to their bodies as if it's some news... why bother? Nothing ever really changes. Except for maybe Jennifer Hudson, that was dramatic and inspirational, that I can understand.

I would LOVE it if Angelina went back to her Tomb Raider body  BUT, and she said this several times in her old interviews, that wasn't her natural body. she said that she'd had rigorous trainings and a high-calorie/protein diet. I remember reading an interview in which she said she couldn't believe how much she ate and how her body transformed, she mentioned eating a plateful of scrambled eggs and ham and this was shocking to her, that she could eat so much and not get fat. her diet had usually consisted of cheetos and cigarettes before that. also, she said that she'd never felt stronger. 

I'm gonna post a video of Angelina's mom Marcheline's pictures, you can see she looks so much like her and she being thin and having a strong jaw and those beautiful facial features is part of her genetics:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JamE28_phic#!


----------



## jun3machina

wow...her mom was exquisite!


----------



## chowlover2

Angie looks so much like her Mom!


----------



## angelnyc89

An4 said:


> Swanky, I know we're bombarded by the photos of the celebs, but I don't feel the need to comment on their weight constantly. They are who they are and they look the way they look. People keep talking about someone as if it's something new, something shocking. Kim's had curves since forever, Angelina's been thin ever since I can remember, Mariah Carey's weight has been fluctuating for so long... I don't care, I accept it as a part of who these people are. That's why I think it's pointless to comment. Shoes, clothes, bags, fashion faux pas? Sure, let's have fun, but to keep coming back to their bodies as if it's some news... why bother? Nothing ever really changes. Except for maybe Jennifer Hudson, that was dramatic and inspirational, that I can understand.
> 
> I would LOVE it if Angelina went back to her Tomb Raider body  BUT, and she said this several times in her old interviews, that wasn't her natural body. she said that she'd had rigorous trainings and a high-calorie/protein diet. I remember reading an interview in which she said she couldn't believe how much she ate and how her body transformed, she mentioned eating a plateful of scrambled eggs and ham and this was shocking to her, that she could eat so much and not get fat. her diet had usually consisted of cheetos and cigarettes before that. also, she said that she'd never felt stronger.
> 
> I'm gonna post a video of Angelina's mom Marcheline's pictures, you can see she looks so much like her and she being thin and having a strong jaw and those beautiful facial features is part of her genetics:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JamE28_phic#!



 


Thanks for posting, wow, you see a lot of Angie in her.


----------



## azureartist

An4 said:


> Swanky, I know we're bombarded by the photos of the celebs, but I don't feel the need to comment on their weight constantly. They are who they are and they look the way they look. People keep talking about someone as if it's something new, something shocking. Kim's had curves since forever, Angelina's been thin ever since I can remember, Mariah Carey's weight has been fluctuating for so long... I don't care, I accept it as a part of who these people are. That's why I think it's pointless to comment. Shoes, clothes, bags, fashion faux pas? Sure, let's have fun, but to keep coming back to their bodies as if it's some news... why bother? Nothing ever really changes. Except for maybe Jennifer Hudson, that was dramatic and inspirational, that I can understand.
> 
> I would LOVE it if Angelina went back to her Tomb Raider body  BUT, and she said this several times in her old interviews, that wasn't her natural body. she said that she'd had rigorous trainings and a high-calorie/protein diet.* I remember reading an interview in which she said she couldn't believe how much she ate and how her body transformed, she mentioned eating a plateful of scrambled eggs and ham and this was shocking to her, that she could eat so much and not get fat. her diet had usually consisted of cheetos and cigarettes before that*. also, she said that she'd never felt stronger.
> 
> I'm gonna post a video of Angelina's mom Marcheline's pictures, you can see she looks so much like her and she being thin and having a strong jaw and those beautiful facial features is part of her genetics:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=JamE28_phic#!



Sounds very unhealthy about the cigarettes and cheetos thing. 
And wow being shocked eating a plateful of eggs and ham...sounds like a "normal" breakfast to me back in the days when I ate meat. 

*An4 *- I think everyone is just a little bit worried about her...not simply trying to pick apart her body. Here's a pic of her mother when she was younger and her figure looks kinda curvy to me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't get the "she looks her age or older" as if it's a negative thing to look your age, lol. Why does she need to look younger?


----------



## chowlover2

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't get the "she looks her age or older" as if it's a negative thing to look your age, lol. Why does she need to look younger?


I'm with you! She just works in a busness where 20 yr olds are getting Botox & fillers. Hollywood is a crazy youth culture. She could probably gain 10 lbs, but I don't see anything wrong with how she looks. She's always run on the lean side ( aside from Tomb Raider years )


----------



## An4

-



I'm glad you guys liked the video 






azureartist said:


> Sounds very unhealthy about the cigarettes and cheetos thing.
> And wow being shocked eating a plateful of eggs and ham...sounds like a "normal" breakfast to me back in the days when I ate meat.
> 
> *An4 *- I think everyone is just a little bit worried about her...not simply trying to pick apart her body. Here's a pic of her mother when she was younger and her figure looks kinda curvy to me.




guess we have very different ideas of what "curvy" is  Marcheline looks very lean to me.

I understand people worrying, but a lot of the comments are more along the lines of "she looks like a skeleton", which to me is the same as saying that someone looks like an elephant. comments like those are crass and patronizing and people saying them to me seem like they feel they're better than everyone, like they're the ones controlling their diet which entitles them to say such things. women today are under a lot of pressure to be perfect in all aspects of life, as friends, as mothers, as lovers, employees, daughters, role models; and as if it's not enough to juggle all these roles, we women have become each other's worst judges when it comes to something as sensitive as one's physical appearance. be worried about your own, let others be and look the way that's natural for them.

in any case, Angelina's weight is not our concern, in a sense that she's not our friend or family, so even these "concerns" about her appearance to me look like masked opportunities to gloat-oh, look, she's not "perfect". of course she's not, and what's wrong with that? 

I was just surprised that this was still a hot topic, after all this time... and I appreciate reading other people's perspectives, always make me think, so just wanted to share mine, too.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, some people are very cruel about it  aside from those extreme comments, I still maintain that it's not unnatural to discuss it when it's so severe.
I don't believe I've personally been mean spirited or b!^chy about it {?}


----------



## basicandorganic

What the... wow.

Okay. I only said she would look better if she gained weight because SHE WOULD LOOK BETTER IF SHE GAINED WEIGHT. She might be able to healthily live like that, and that's good for her... but IN MY OPINION I think that she would look better if she gained weight. Younger, refreshed, relaxed, etc. I think I am entitled to mention this as I hardly ever make comments about the Kardashians weight, etc. I think their weight is fine the way it is - it is not making them look detrimental in anyway... the fillers are a different story.

If you honestly think that she looks "great" - okay. I think she looks awful, personally. She is such a beautiful woman and if she put on a few pounds she would look probably 5-10 years younger. Look at the strain it's putting on her face.  I never meant to spark a discussion about weight. It's just MY opinion. And I honestly don't think it's an unreasonable one at that. You don't see people that skinny every day...


----------



## labelwhore04

^i totally agree with you, as a naturally skinny person myself, i can see the difference between naturally thin and too thin. Angie has always been thin no doubt but she looks extra thin lately. I think she would 1000 times better if she gained a few pounds. When she was presenting at the oscars, i couldnt even concentrate on what she was saying because i couldnt stop staring at her arms and how thin they looked. I think thats saying something..


----------



## Chanel522

An4...Great posts!!!


----------



## azureartist

An4 said:


> guess we have very different ideas of what "curvy" is  Marcheline looks very lean to me.



*An4 *- just to clarify I really don't think she's "curvy", but by todays standards she might be considered not very toned and my comment was meant to be a little tongue in cheek. But judging from this picture - Marcheline's calves look larger than Angelina's thighs. And I agree with *labelwhore04*, *basicandorganic* and *Swanky*... just a few pounds make the difference in a healthy appearance (not that she's asking me).

BTW - I would love to have Marcheline's shape - just sayin'.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, now we're back to the 'genetics' thing.....that's assuming her Mom was a 'healthy' thin herself....


----------



## Eva1991

I do believe that she would look better if she gained more weight! BUT this doesn't mean she looks unhealthy now! She's thin, that's a fact anyone can see, BUT thin doesn't equal unhealthy! She's not *that* thin to be considered unhealthy! If she's fine with it, then who are we to judge?


----------



## An4

I've said all I had to say in my previous posts, some of you may be missing my point.
And of course you'll express your opinion, this is a forum and that's what I love about forums! 

I enjoyed reading all of you guys  thanks for sharing.




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, some people are very cruel about it  aside from those extreme comments, I still maintain that it's not unnatural to discuss it when it's so severe.
> I don't believe I've personally been mean spirited or b!^chy about it {?}



I don't remember ever reading something mean from you  you know how to express yourself without trashing someone else.


----------



## wordpast

New Pics! She's sitting down...this should curb the weight talk for at least a couple of hours!!


----------



## Swanky

lol at sitting post 
She looks beautiful, love the lip color 



Eva1991 said:


> I do believe that she would look better if she gained more weight! BUT this doesn't mean she looks unhealthy now! She's thin, that's a fact anyone can see, BUT thin doesn't equal unhealthy! She's not *that* thin to be considered unhealthy! If she's fine with it, then who are we to judge?



That's the thing. . .  this is subjective.  
She looks startlingly thin to a lot of people.  It does not look healthy to everyone.
I think thin or even very thin is just as beautiful as curvy, muscular, etc. . . 
extreme in direction isn't healthy IMO.  Ang is gorgeous, just lost her bombshell figure somewhere along the way.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She and Brad both look pretty bad there IMO. This couple has totally fallen off the rails...


----------



## An4

wordpast said:


> New Pics! She's sitting down...this should curb the weight talk for at least a couple of hours!!



 nice one! 

she looks lovely! 

is anyone excited about Angelina playing Maleficent?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

More:


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She and Brad both look pretty bad there IMO. This couple has totally fallen off the rails...



yeah honestly...

brad really needs to ditch that long hair look, i've never found him the least bit attractive, especially nowadays


----------



## Swanky

Brad's hair almost looks like "the Rachel"


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

An4 said:


> nice one!
> 
> she looks lovely!
> 
> is anyone excited about Angelina playing Maleficent?



I am!


----------



## Bentley1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> She and Brad both look pretty bad there IMO. This couple has totally fallen off the rails...



Totally agree. and they probably don't realize it, sadly.


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> Totally agree. and they probably don't realize it, sadly.



I don't know about all that. They're both very intelligent and savvy people. It's more likely that they don't care what people think about their weight/hair.


----------



## An4

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Brad's hair almost looks like "the Rachel"




he's always imitated his girlfriends...

*Babydoll Chanel *I love it that she's doing it, I'm expecting something cold and evil like in Beowulf or Alexander


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

An4 said:


> he's always imitated his girlfriends...
> 
> *Babydoll Chanel *I love it that she's doing it, I'm expecting something cold and evil like in Beowulf or Alexander


----------



## An4

^ have you seen Life or Something Like It? I think that was her oddest role, really strange she picked it. I can see why she chose most of her roles, but this one escapes me. 
Maleficent will be playing with the dark side, can't wait!


----------



## AEGIS

she is skinny.  it's strange IMO to see someone be thinner as they age.  she was not this thin when she was younger.  so yes...i give her weight a side eye.  most people in hollywood are thin...so you must be reaaaaaalllly skinny...not thin but skinny...if people are talking about it.


----------



## AEGIS

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, now we're back to the 'genetics' thing.....that's assuming her Mom was a 'healthy' thin herself....




i thought the same thing!


----------



## ByeKitty

I think they both look great. Angelina is a little thin but I suspect it's because she's just not that much of an eater (that's also a personality trait to some), and she has a very busy life and takes care of many children. She might just forget to eat sometimes. I don't think she's anorexic.
Brad is in his 40s and looks better than ever to me, but I personally don't like the "pretty" boyish looks he used to have.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her face & hair look great in those recent pics..

I agree...Brad looks better now than he use to be!


----------



## Sweetpea83

wordpast said:


> New Pics! She's sitting down...this should curb the weight talk for at least a couple of hours!!




LOL..the she's so thin comments are getting so redundant, imo!


----------



## angelnyc89

They look great, I really like her make up. His hair reminded me of the rachel as well. LOL It looks like he straightened it too! LOL


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: New Orleans with the Family!










She looks good, I like her outfit.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I always like her bags and sunglasses.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the latest pics..I like her outfit! Zahara's dress is adorable..


----------



## Ladybug09

wordpast said:


> New Pics! She's sitting down...this should curb the weight talk for at least a couple of hours!!


Great pic, but Brad just messes them up.....Enough with the dirty scruffy look.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thank goodness. Some Color on the kids!!!!!!!

info on the _Maleficent _ movie

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587310/

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/angelina-jolie-maleficent-elle-fanning-297797



angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie: New Orleans with the Family!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She looks good, I like her outfit.


----------



## Grace123

I had to laugh at this cause it looks like some of you aren't alone in thinking he grabbed "the Rachel:"

"That blowout made Brad look like a Keith Urban wax figure made with orange candle gel *and a recycled wig from a Jennifer Aniston mannequin,"*

http://www.dlisted.com/2012/03/11/somebody-got-mastercuts-blow-out


----------



## catsinthebag

ByeKitty said:


> I think they both look great. Angelina is a little thin but I suspect it's because she's just not that much of an eater (that's also a personality trait to some), and she has a very busy life and takes care of many children. She might just forget to eat sometimes. I don't think she's anorexic.
> Brad is in his 40s and looks better than ever to me, but I personally don't like the "pretty" boyish looks he used to have.



I agree! like Robert Redford, who was, too me, too "pretty" when he was younger, but aged so handsomely!
I think I also remember an interview in which Brad said Angelina had a lot of stress when her mother died and lost some weight due to that....


----------



## labelwhore04

Why do they feed their kids so much junk food?


----------



## bagsforme

labelwhore04 said:


> Why do they feed their kids so much junk food?



Well they give them Coke to get them going in the mornings.


----------



## Swanky

why is it assumed "they feed them so much junk food"?


----------



## angelnyc89

^I thought so too. Mad and Pax like crickets I don't think thats considered junk food lol


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> why is it assumed "they feed them so much junk food"?



because they're photographed every week at fast food drive thru's w/ their kids, getting ice cream, etc and in the pics that were just posted, she bought a full bag of chocolate bars.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not sure we have seen pics of them every week.


----------



## Michele26

Is chocolate considered to be junk food!?


----------



## Swanky

Lol!  We don't see these kids on a daily basis. None of them are heavy, I'm not feeling like I could possibly know what they're eating!!


----------



## labelwhore04

Ok, it was just an observation, geez..

Besides, i thought it was common knowledge, i'm not just making this up. Brad even admitted to giving his kids coke in the morning.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Could be. I thought he was joking.


----------



## pinkfeet

Michele26 said:
			
		

> Is chocolate considered to be junk food!?



Not to me. I eat dark chocolate. Depends on what chocolate and how much sugar is in it and % of cocao

On a side note I think they both look great in the car pics , the later ones. Brad looks really good, esp his hair. He must of dyed it recently, whatever they look happy and beautiful.


----------



## ByeKitty

pinkfeet said:


> Not to me. I eat dark chocolate. Depends on what chocolate and how much sugar is in it and % of cocao
> 
> On a side note I think they both look great in the car pics , the later ones. Brad looks really good, esp his hair. He must of dyed it recently, whatever they look happy and beautiful.


I agree, the really dark chocolate isn't junk food to me.. But I think it might be a little too bitter for such young kids? They might prefer milk chocolate, or even white (which...IMO, isn't really chocolate...)?


----------



## NerdyNerd

Angelina was always thin, but never _this _thin. There is definitely a difference. She's always had lean limbs, but these days her arms are skeletal and she's got old lady legs with knobby knees - that her Oscar gown and ridiculous posing made painfully evident (and sparked a hilarious meme, so we should be thankful for that). 

She's a beautiful woman, there's no denying that, but she also looks underweight and malnourished and it's most definitely taking a toll on her looks. I think some of her diehard fans just don't want to see that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Not sure we have seen pics of them every week.



Right!


----------



## Chanel_Lvoe

bagsforme said:


> Well they give them Coke to get them going in the mornings.


----------



## angelnyc89

@ the comments ...


----------



## Swanky

people.com





After a family getaway to New Orleans, Angelina Jolie breezes through LAX on Monday with travel companions Zahara, 7 &#8211; sporting new blue braids &#8211; and Shiloh, 5.


----------



## Sarni

Z is just gorgeous!


----------



## Swanky

yea, she makes me happy! lol!


----------



## Nat

Two new members of the Jolie-Pitt clan: Angelina and her girls arrive back in LA with their enormous new bears

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rive-LA-enormous-new-bears.html#ixzz1pMrN3QWE

The clan was seen leaving their hotel in Amsterdam with two huge new additions to the family. 
And as Angelina Jolie and two of her children made their way through LAX it appears the gigantic teddy bears are heading home with them. 
The 36-year-old actress was seen with her daughters Shiloh, five and Zahara, seven, and the girl group had two huge teddy bears in tow.

While Shiloh was happy to carry hers through airport security Angelina was left cuddling Shiloh's bear as she tried to hold on to her children too. 
Little Shiloh was dwarfed by her brown-coloured bear but clung onto the teddy as the family made their way out of an Emergency Exit door. 
The actress appeared amused by their new friends as she and daughters Shiloh, five, and Zahara, seven, left their Amsterdam hotel earlier in the day accompanied by the oversized toys.


----------



## Chanel522

Angelina's bone structure is absolutely perfect.  With her hair pulled back and her sunglasses on she looks flawless.  You can tell she isn't wearing much, if any, makeup too.


----------



## soam83

agreed


----------



## FullyLoaded

Kids look happy, and they are certainly too young to be faking for the cameras...so she's doing something right.


----------



## Chanel522

I bet they have a really laid back style to parenting and probably have tons of fun with the kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I think so too...

Love Zahara's hair!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I could see Shiloh following them into entertainment.


----------



## buzzytoes

Shiloh's tuxedo shirt is cracking me up.


----------



## chowlover2

Shiloh looks like she got the best of Angelina and Brad's features. All the kids are adorable.


----------



## Kimm992

It's really too bad she's let herself get so skinny....I used to think she was stunning...now her body just looks gross.


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks good. Glad the kids are smiling.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie on 'Maleficent,' crying her eyes out in Sarajevo, and her Oscar leg pop -- EXCLUSIVE Q&A

Angelina Jolie is getting a little horny.

Okay, okay, okay  forgive that shamelessly provocative intro. Were just talking about preparations for Jolies new role as the devilish Maleficent in an upcoming Disney film. Wait until you see the horns, she laughs.
In a wide-ranging interview with EW, Jolie explains why a live-action film focusing on the villainous witch may be good for young viewers.

She also describes her fears (and tears) while bringing her Bosnian War movie In the Land of Blood and Honey, to the people who lived through that conflict. [The film debuts on DVD and Blu-ray tomorrow.]

And of course, she reacts to all the commotion surrounding her infamous leg pop at the Academy Awards.

Its interesting that you just really never know Jolie says.
This is her response to the response to her leggy pose at the Oscars, which became a viral phenomenon, inspiring various websites, a Twitter account, and countless imitators (both ironic and sincere).

But that quote might also apply to what she was doing just a week before the Oscars: taking Blood and Honey, the harrowing and heartbreaking war film she wrote and directed, to premiere in Sarajevo, a city that was under siege for four years during the 1992-1995 war.

Before she was sticking her leg out, Jolie was sticking her neck out.
That ethnic conflict claimed the lives of nearly 100,000 in the former Yugoslavia, and emotions are obviously still raw for survivors. Any first-time filmmaker would be nervous facing that audience, but Jolie was particularly on edge, especially since wild rumors about the story provoked controversy during filming.

War is so complex, human nature is so complex. Theres no filmmaker who has ever figured it out perfectly, she tells EW. We just try to shed a light on one corner of something. And that, hopefully, makes you think of all the other corners youre unable to see.

Jolie shot every scene in In the Land of Blood and Honey in both English and BHS, (Bosanski, Hrvatski, Srpski, a.k.a. Bosnian/Croatian/Serbian) the official language of the former Yugoslavia. In theaters, she only released the subtitled version (picking up a Golden Globe nomination for Best Foreign Language Film in the process). Tuesdays DVD and Blu-ray discs will make the English version available for the first time.

Considering all the pressure she felt a week before, it was funny to Jolie when the whole world decided to talk about her gams.

ENTERTAINMENT WEEKLY: Wow, so you caused quite a stir at the Oscars. Thats usually a pretty stuffy affair, but you definitely widened peoples eyes.
ANGELINA JOLIE: [Laughs] I dont pay any attention to that stuff. I just heard something as simple as that and thought, well, I dont know. I do what I feel like doing, but dont actually consider the effect. I just try to, you know, be as I feel like being on a night like that.

Fashion websites say that pose is becoming a trend. Other actresses and models, like Jennifer Lawrence at The Hunger Games premiere, are wearing dresses with the high slit and posing with their legs out.  So on behalf of guys everywhere, allow me to say, thank you very much.

[Laughs] Thats funny, very funny.

Youve heard of Tebowing, right? Where people imitate Tim Tebow by getting down on one knee.

Uh-huh, I have.

There are whole websites that popped up where people were striking your pose. That must have caught you by surprise.

Whats funny is when you have no actual, conscious thought of anything [like that]. You just feel like, Eh, I like this dress. I feel comfortable in this one. Its interesting that you just really never know

You pulled it off much better than Jim Rash [pictured, the Best Adapted Screenplay winner, who struck her provocative pose onstage after she presented him the Oscar.] Did you find what he did funny?

Of course! [Laughs] No, I had a great night. It was a really fun night.

Just before the Oscars, you came home from the European premieres of In the Land of Blood and Honey. I imagine that must have been pretty emotional. Its a heavy movie to live with for a couple of years, but you were finally showing it to the people who lived through the Bosnian War.

Yeah, it was more challenging because we knew wed be going face to face with the region itself. We went to Berlin first, then Sarajevo, then Paris and also Croatia. This whole process has been very nerve-wracking because its my first film, and Im not that confident, but I wanted to do this because I love the subject matter and I wanted to learn. I had these great two years where I learned so much about a region and history and worked with these actors from another part of the world.

Lets start with how it was received in Paris and Berlin.

It was also difficult for them. They were right next door. So theres a question of when [the U.S.] got involved, but they were right next door and didnt get involved. There are a lot of feelings for everybody, deep-seated guilt in all of us. Nobody walks away feeling good about this time in history. [The film] is supposed to make us look back and question what went wrong.

During filming, you dealt with a lot of false rumors that this was a twisted romance about a rapist. First it was a Bosnian womens group

It was the Bosnians at first, but then it switched to the Serbian side later, though not all Serbian people. Both times when things got heated, neither side had seen the film.

And you lost your permits to film until you showed the script to the Bosnian cultural ministry to prove it wasnt anything like that.

Leading up to it, there were lots of questions on all sides, and lots of speculation. That speculation was causing people to be threatening toward the movie. They didnt know, and heard rumors, and of course theyre scared and theyre sensitive. The war is still very fresh. We all got caught in the moment of that [controversy], but fortunately it was more of a moment.

When you were finally showing the public at large what the movie was really about, I imagine you felt some relief in addition to nerves.

In Serbia and Croatia, I just walked in with arms open and said I had no ill intentions, so strike as you will. I love Bosnia so much, so emotionally for me, if this was going to be a place I might hurt in some way, or not be welcome in any way, it would have really broken my heart. Thats really hard when you care and have become close to so many people there.

Where did you show the film?

They wanted to screen it for over 6,000 people in what was the Olympic stadium [used in the 1984 Winter Games]. During the war it became a morgue, so to go back and walk out on stage in front of 6,000 people You dont know if they going to throw something at you, or God knows what. I was there with the cast, who are all from different sides of the conflict. But we had a beautiful, positive reaction, and then we all broke down and cried.


----------



## angelnyc89

During the movie?

When we came out after. We didn&#8217;t know what we were going to walk out in front of, but it was very, very moving. Then we met with victims from the war after, and basically stayed up until three in the morning crying, with people telling different stories about their experiences. That&#8217;s the most beautiful thing that could come out of this, getting people talking again, even if it means sometimes getting people upset. You debate again.

You&#8217;ve said you&#8217;re writing a script about the war in Afghanistan next. How&#8217;s that coming along?

I have been writing something, because I&#8217;ve been there a few times &#8212; Afghanistan and Pakistan &#8212; in the last 11 years, and it&#8217;s a part of the world we&#8217;re all quite aware of now, but&#8230; I&#8217;m not sure. I&#8217;m going to actually see this weekend what people think of [the script]. But I like it and I&#8217;ve enjoyed doing the research.

What&#8217;s next for you as an actor? You were in talks to do a Luc Besson film?

I do hope to work with Luc one day, but we haven&#8217;t figured out what that is. The next thing I&#8217;m doing is Maleficent for Disney. I start it in June, and it&#8217;s a really great script. I&#8217;m having a lot of fun. I&#8217;ve already got my horns fitted. My kids are very happy.

In this version, Sleeping Beauty is the nemesis instead of the good guy?

It&#8217;s not anti-princess, but it&#8217;s the first time they&#8217;re looking at this epic woman.
Is it sympathetic to her, or is she a straight-up villain?

It&#8217;s both. I hope in the end you see a woman who is capable of being many things, and just because she protects herself and is aggressive, it doesn&#8217;t mean she can&#8217;t have other [warmer] qualities. You have to figure out the puzzle of what she is.

So there are some redeeming qualities to Maleficent the witch?

It sounds really crazy to say that there will be something that&#8217;s good for young girls in this, because it sounds like you&#8217;re saying they should be a villain. [Maleficent] is actually a great person. But she&#8217;s not perfect. She&#8217;s far from perfect.

There&#8217;s a tradition of taking a classic character who is a villain and telling the story from his or her perspective. John Gardner did it with the 1971 novel Grendel, and more recently we got the witch&#8217;s story in Gregory Maguire&#8217;s Wicked, and the musical it inspired. We like it when the bad guy is deeper than we thought.

In general, it&#8217;s a very good message to say, &#8220;Let&#8217;s look at something from the other side.&#8221; But then also, what our challenge will be &#8212; and the script writer [The Lion King and Alice in Wonderland&#8217;s Linda Woolverton] has already cracked it &#8212; is not to simplify it, not to just reverse the story but tell a bigger story that doesn&#8217;t point the finger [at Princess Aurora] either. It doesn&#8217;t flip it.

Since it&#8217;s a Disney film, will this version of Maleficent be close to the one we know from their 1959 animated film?

We&#8217;re still figuring out the look. We&#8217;re experimenting with different things. But the horns are the horns &#8212; you can&#8217;t deny them. You have to have horns.



Source: EW.com


----------



## Ritovskyta

thanks for posting this. I always love her interviews. she always has so much interesting things - imo - to say


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yes, me too.. she is so well-spoken, imo.


----------



## angelnyc89

Me three.


----------



## anitalilac

Ritovskyta said:


> thanks for posting this. I always love her interviews. she always has so much interesting things - imo - to say


She is one of the few celebrities that doesn't make me cringe when talking...I actually want to listen to her..


----------



## legaldiva

YES!  I can't wait to see her play the "villian" from a different perspective in my all-time favorite Disney tale!


----------



## An4

loved reading it! thanks for posting.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like reading/listening to her interviews too. She actually has an opinion of her own, is interesting, and I want to hear her POV/her thoughts.


----------



## Chanel522

angelnyc89 said:


> I like reading/listening to her interviews too. She actually has an opinion of her own, is interesting, and I want to hear her POV/her thoughts.



Agreed.  She always seems to think for herself and not let others influence her perspective too much.


----------



## angelnyc89

Chanel522 said:


> Agreed.  *She always seems to think for herself and not let others influence her perspective too much.*



This. This is what I love about her and about people in general. Use your mind to think for yourself. Love thinking...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

http://entretenimiento.univision.com/fotos/populares/slideshow/2012-03-09/brad-pitt-de-nino-a-galan

Shiloh is Brad's twin in a lot of these pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I think she has lots of features of both parents.

I finally watched In the land of blood & honey, recently...such a dark film. I was overall impressed with the writing..and acting.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: 'Maleficent' Gets a Release Date!

Angelina Jolie&#8216;s upcoming film Maleficent will be released in the United States on March 14, 2014, Walt Disney Studios has announced.

The 36-year-old actress takes on the title role in the live-action film, which &#8220;explores the origins of the evil fairy Maleficent and what led her to curse Princess Aurora in Disney&#8217;s animated classic Sleeping Beauty.&#8221;

Elle Fanning could share the big screen with Angie &#8211; she&#8217;s reportedly in talks to play Aurora.

&#8220;It&#8217;s a really great script. I&#8217;m having a lot of fun,&#8221; Angelina previously said about the project. &#8220;I&#8217;ve already got my horns fitted. My kids are very happy&#8230;.It sounds really crazy to say that there will be something that&#8217;s good for young girls in this, because it sounds like you&#8217;re saying they should be a villain. [Maleficent] is actually a great person. But she&#8217;s not perfect. She&#8217;s far from perfect.&#8221;


Source: JustJared


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Angelina's only 36?


----------



## Ambi107

CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> Angelina's only 36?



I've seen coverage from a few years back that would put her much closer to (or just over) 40.  Most actresses seem to shave 3-5 years off their age, just like the rest of us, lol!!!!


----------



## angelnyc89

^How can they when they have wikipedia pages and everything is documented? According to Wikipedia, she was born on June 4, 1975 and is 36.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Angelina_Jolie


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well I wouldn't exactly trust wiki. But since her father was rather famous I am sure her birth was probably mentioned in the press at the time it happened.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I talked about the age thing in the Reese Witherspoon thread. It seems some actresses hold on very strongly to 35.


----------



## An4

I don't know about Reese, but I've known Angelina's birth date ever since 2001 and it hasn't changed. not to mention she appeared in Looking To Get Out in 1982 with her father when she was only 7 years old. to me she looks even younger than 7:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy3H-ZrSUV4

hard to fake that one.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think she faked her age. It just surprised me that she is only 36.


----------



## An4

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think she faked her age. It just surprised me that she is only 36.



I know you don't  she looks a bit older, that's true. 
I think that's because she's thin. and the way she dresses.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

An4 said:


> I know you don't  she looks a bit older, that's true.
> I think that's because she's thin. and the way she dresses.



I agree. There's several celebs I can think of whom look older and a bit haggard IMO because of their weight.


----------



## An4

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I agree. There's several celebs I can think of whom look older and a bit haggard IMO because of their weight.





I think it goes the other way, too - if they have a lot of extra weight they also look older. at least to me.


----------



## lp640

Ambi107 said:


> I've seen coverage from a few years back that would put her much closer to (or just over) 40.  Most actresses seem to shave 3-5 years off their age, just like the rest of us, lol!!!!



*cough*catherinezetajones*cough*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I refer to it as the Zeta-Jones Math.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Attached to Ridley Scott's 'The Counselor'

Angelina Jolie is in talks to play a small role in the upcoming Ridley Scott-directed film The Counselor.

The 36-year-old actress would star opposite Michael Fassbender, who is already set to play the lead role in the flick based on the Cormac McCarthy novel of the same name, according to Vulture.

The film follows &#8220;a lawyer (Fassbender) who wants to get just a little bit involved in the drug business. He then discovers that there&#8217;s no such thing as a little bit involved in the drug business.&#8221;

Twentieth Century Fox is currently in discussions to distribute and co-finance the flick.

FYI: Angie&#8216;s partner Brad Pitt is also in talks for a minor role in the film as well!


Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

Any new pics...?


----------



## Ambi107

lp640 said:
			
		

> *cough*catherinezetajones*cough*



Oh honey she's way over the 5-year shave!!! And more power to her for being able to pull it off!!!!

Angelina seems to have put her body through quite a lot in the past. Drug use is very aging. She looks good all things considered.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-engaged-2012134

!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yay!


----------



## cosmogrl5

OMG!!! No way?!!!!!


----------



## tweegy

***and elsewhere a heavily sedated Jen Anniston ...**


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No, she is pregnant. I saw it on Star! lol.

I wanna see the ring.


----------



## pinklipgloss33

That lip color she has on in that pic is beyond stunning.


----------



## iluvmybags

> LOS ANGELES, CALIF. -- Angelina Jolie is always the picture of high fashion. But on Wednesday night, it was a very specific accessory worn by the actress that was creating quite a buzz.
> 
> Angelina and Brad Pitt visited the Los Angeles County Museum of Art (LACMA) with son Pax, and as the family checked out the museum&#146;s extraordinary collection of Chinese art, Angelina was sporting a huge rock on her left ring finger.
> 
> (See the ring, HERE!)
> 
> In a statement to Access Hollywood on Friday, a rep for Beverly Hills jeweler Robert Procop claimed that &#147;I can confirm that, yes, Robert Procop did indeed design an engagement ring for Angelina Jolie, designed in collaboration with Brad Pitt.&#148;
> 
> When contacted by Access Hollywood to ask if the big bauble was, indeed, an engagement ring, a rep for the superstar couple was not immediately available for comment.
> 
> Brad and Angelina have made it no secret over the years that they were in no rush to walk down the aisle, many times noting that they would not marry until there was marriage equality across the board.
> 
> In January, Brad said the couple&#146;s six kids were putting a little bit of pressure on mom and dad to make it official.
> 
> &#147;We&#146;re getting a lot of pressure from the kids. It means something to them,&#148; Brad, 48, told Lee Cowan during an interview on Sunday&#146;s &#147;CBS Morning News at the time.&#148; &#147;They have questions when their friends&#146; parents are married and [they want to know] why is that?&#148;
> 
> &#147;What do you tell them?&#148; Lee asked.
> 
> &#147;&#145;We will. We will someday. That&#146;s a great idea,&#146;&#148; Brad recounted of their response to their youngsters. &#147;[They say], &#145;Get Mommy a ring!&#146; [I say],&#146;OK, I will, I will!&#146;&#148;
> 
> -- Eric Anderson
> 
> Copyright 2012 by NBC Universal, Inc. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.



http://www.accesshollywood.com/is-angelina-jolie-wearing-an-engagement-ring_article_63310


----------



## ByeKitty

These two are just so... good looking. It almost makes me feel worse for being so average


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It looks similar to Beyonce's.


----------



## legaldiva

Congratulations to them for their engagement.  I am rather surprised to see her wearing a diamond ... disappointed, in fact.  Her humanitarian work would have led me to believe she would have been more principaled than that.  I was wrong.


----------



## Grace123

I know I'm behind on this pair but has Brad had a hair transplants or plugs since this picture was taken? http://www.dlisted.com/2012/04/12/angie-and-brad-are-going-be-same-movie-maybe


----------



## cosmogrl5

tweegy said:


> ***and elsewhere a heavily sedated Jen Anniston ...**


 I am willing to bet that Jen doesn't care.  What will probably bother her though is the fact that the media will be all over her for a reaction to the news.


----------



## CobaltBlu

legaldiva said:


> Congratulations to them for their engagement.  I am rather surprised to see her wearing a diamond ... disappointed, in fact.  Her humanitarian work would have led me to believe she would have been more principaled than that.  I was wrong.



Surely it is a cruelty free/fair trade stone, I would imagine, no?


----------



## justkell

This one is a bit clearer:


----------



## terebina786

That's what he spent a year designing? LOL

Congrats to them if it's true!


----------



## purseproblm

I figure if it really took a year the stone isn't a blood diamond.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow!! Happy for them! I like the ring!


----------



## bisousx

legaldiva said:


> Congratulations to them for their engagement.  I am rather surprised to see her wearing a diamond ... disappointed, in fact.  Her humanitarian work would have led me to believe she would have been more principaled than that.  I was wrong.



Yeah, very interesting that she's wearing a diamond!!


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> ***and elsewhere a heavily sedated Jen Anniston ...**



lol... I doubt she's still upset over Sasquatch Brad.


----------



## justkell

I know it's their money and all, and I dunno if it's just because Angelina irks me to no end, but, I find it kind of hypocritical of her to flash that rather large and probably quite expensive diamond on her finger, considering how vocal and involved she claims to be with the war torn, poverty stricken countries she visits. To me that seems like she's saying yes your problems matter to me when there's a camera in my face documenting everything but in my real life I like to have the biggest and best, including a $70 million dollar house in France that I live in a few months, if that, out of the year. And I know I'm wearing a diamond that probably could feed your whole country for the rest of your lives but, hey, that's just how I roll.

And like I said, I know it's their money and they can do with it what they like, but I see a lot of hypocrisy from the both of them and it just bugs the heck out of me, lol. 

Homewrecker, lol.


----------



## cosmogrl5

justkell said:


> I know it's their money and all, and I dunno if it's just because Angelina irks me to no end, but, I find it kind of hypocritical of her to flash that rather large and probably quite expensive diamond on her finger, considering how vocal and involved she claims to be with the war torn, poverty stricken countries she visits. To me that seems like she's saying yes your problems matter to me when there's a camera in my face documenting everything but in my real life I like to have the biggest and best, including a $70 million dollar house in France that I live in a few months, if that, out of the year. And I know I'm wearing a diamond that probably could feed your whole country for the rest of your lives but, hey, that's just how I roll.
> 
> And like I said, I know it's their money and they can do with it what they like, but I see a lot of hypocrisy from the both of them and it just bugs the heck out of me, lol.
> 
> Homewrecker, lol.



I can see what you mean.  It is a similar thing when they wear expensive gowns and tuxes to awards shows or drive luxury cars.  However, unlike a lot of celebrities, they really give back and they are very generous with their money.  Not only that, but they are extremely involved in charity work and are very hands on.  They don't just mail the checks.  I guess what I'm saying is that it is better to have a really expensive ring yet give back and do lots of charitable acts than to be all flashy and not give back at all, IMO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

(Reuters) - Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are engaged to marry, a spokeswoman for Pitt said on Friday.

"Yes, it's confirmed. It is a promise for the future and their kids are very happy. There's no date set at this time," Pitt's spokeswoman Cynthia Pett-Dante told Reuters.

Jolie was photographed this week wearing a large diamond ring on her engagement finger. Pitt and Jolie have been a couple since 2005, and are raising six children together, but they have never married.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/04/13/entertainment-us-angelinajolie-idUSBRE83C1BI20120413


----------



## Ejm1059

purseproblm said:


> I figure if it really took a year the stone isn't a blood diamond.



Def. not. 

It's so funny, people literally want her to live in a mud hut, to justify her humanitarian actions. With as much money they make and give away, it's never enough. All celebrities are extravagant in one way another.  And besides it's a ring from her man. She has every right to wear it around if she wants too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Sweetpea83

cosmogrl5 said:


> I can see what you mean.  It is a similar thing when they wear expensive gowns and tuxes to awards shows or drive luxury cars.  However, unlike a lot of celebrities, they really give back and they are very generous with their money.  Not only that, but they are extremely involved in charity work and are very hands on.  They don't just mail the checks.  I guess what I'm saying is that it is better to have a really expensive ring yet give back and do lots of charitable acts than to be all flashy and not give back at all, IMO.




Right!!



Ejm1059 said:


> Def. not.
> 
> It's so funny, people literally want her to live in a mud hut, to justify her humanitarian actions. With as much money they make and give away, it's never enough. All celebrities are extravagant in one way another.  And besides it's a ring from her man. She has every right to wear it around if she wants too.


----------



## Sassys

I am sure they will be engaged for awhile


----------



## pinkfeet

I can see where you are coming from I terms of her involvement but her money is just that. Her money. Why should she be forced or told to support other people ? Or to give more of her cash away ??

It's all relative .. Someone making 80k spends 200 a week eating out. Someone making 25k spends that on groceries for the month. Should the higher paid person not spend that and give it to less fortunate people ? 

And though Jen has no doubt moved on... I am sure it still smarts a bit he's getting married... Not saying she's slitting her wrists but it had to sting he's marrying the women he left her for.


----------



## legaldiva

CobaltBlu said:


> Surely it is a cruelty free/fair trade stone, I would imagine, no?


 
I don't trust that process; in fact, I think the whole "conflict free stones" concept is a total joke.


----------



## legaldiva

justkell said:


> I know it's their money and all, and I dunno if it's just because Angelina irks me to no end, but, I find it kind of hypocritical of her to flash that rather large and probably quite expensive diamond on her finger, considering how vocal and involved she claims to be with the war torn, poverty stricken countries she visits. To me that seems like she's saying yes your problems matter to me when there's a camera in my face documenting everything but in my real life I like to have the biggest and best, including a $70 million dollar house in France that I live in a few months, if that, out of the year. And I know I'm wearing a diamond that probably could feed your whole country for the rest of your lives but, hey, that's just how I roll.
> 
> And like I said, I know it's their money and they can do with it what they like, but I see a lot of hypocrisy from the both of them and it just bugs the heck out of me, lol.
> 
> Homewrecker, lol.


 
Nicely said!


----------



## CobaltBlu

legaldiva said:


> I don't trust that process; in fact, I think the whole "conflict free stones" concept is a total joke.



I dont know that much about it, so i cant comment, really. 
Its OT for this thread, I guess.


----------



## legaldiva

Ejm1059 said:


> Def. not.
> 
> It's so funny, people literally want her to live in a mud hut, to justify her humanitarian actions. With as much money they make and give away, it's never enough. All celebrities are extravagant in one way another. And besides it's a ring from her man. She has every right to wear it around if she wants too.


 
I don't want her to live in a mud hut ... certainly not.  But I do take issue with her wearing a gem stone that is directly related to real human suffering.  Even when women wear "conflict-free" stones, it fuels demand for diamonds in general.

All I'm saying is that I work hard advocating for children for a profession.  I could never personally wear a diamond for all it represents worldwide historically driving war, famine, and child abuse by militants.  Just because some gem dealer says: this is a conflict-free stone doesn't mean I would believe it.  But if you do, I've got prime real estate on the Ethiopian border with Somalia for you ... it's a real steal.


----------



## Ejm1059

legaldiva said:


> I don't want her to live in a mud hut ... certainly not.  But I do take issue with her wearing a gem stone that is directly related to real human suffering.  Even when women wear "conflict-free" stones, it fuels demand for diamonds in general.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I work hard advocating for children for a profession.  I could never personally wear a diamond for all it represents worldwide historically driving war, famine, and child abuse by militants.  Just because some gem dealer says: this is a conflict-free stone doesn't mean I would believe it.  But if you do, I've got prime real estate on the Ethiopian border with Somalia for you ... it's a real steal.



I bet.


----------



## Ejm1059

Their people have confirmed their engagement. Honestly, I think they will be engaged for awhile.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

legaldiva said:


> I don't want her to live in a mud hut ... certainly not.  But I do take issue with her wearing a gem stone that is directly related to real human suffering.  Even when women wear "conflict-free" stones, it fuels demand for diamonds in general.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I work hard advocating for children for a profession.  I could never personally wear a diamond for all it represents worldwide historically driving war, famine, and child abuse by militants.  Just because some gem dealer says: this is a conflict-free stone doesn't mean I would believe it.  But if you do, I've got prime real estate on the Ethiopian border with Somalia for you ... it's a real steal.



I wonder how many humans suffered for Jlo's jewels. BTW nice avatar.


----------



## ByeKitty

legaldiva said:


> I don't want her to live in a mud hut ... certainly not.  But I do take issue with her wearing a gem stone that is directly related to real human suffering.  Even when women wear "conflict-free" stones, it fuels demand for diamonds in general.
> 
> All I'm saying is that I work hard advocating for children for a profession.  I could never personally wear a diamond for all it represents worldwide historically driving war, famine, and child abuse by militants.  Just because some gem dealer says: this is a conflict-free stone doesn't mean I would believe it.  But if you do, I've got prime real estate on the Ethiopian border with Somalia for you ... it's a real steal.


Agree... I don't mind her living large because it's her money and she likely has plenty of it. I appreciate her humanitarian actions but... Diamonds have played a part in causing situations she's so passionately advocating against. Her wearing it doesn't feel right. I don't wear diamonds either.


----------



## Avril

I'm so happy for them!


----------



## Grace123

tweegy said:


> ***and elsewhere a heavily sedated Jen Anniston ...**




Doubt it. After all, JA had him at his peak of hotness. Now he reminds me of my dad, only not as good looking.


----------



## Swanky

Brad has a wholotta kids . . . Jen is not wishing she had that many.  Pretty sure sure she DGAF anymore.


----------



## Jayne1

terebina786 said:


> *That's what he spent a year designing? LOL*
> 
> Congrats to them if it's true!


I was wondering the same thing...  lol

When clearer pictures of the ring come out, I'm hoping to hear opinions from our diamond aficionados.  And please compare it to those over-the-top-just-for-show Kardashians and the like.

I want to see where the Jolie/Pitt ring compares, because I admire them very much and they don't necessarily do things just for show.  I think.


----------



## angelnyc89

Congrats to them! I'm happy for them!

On the diamond thing, you have to realize that the diamond ring is a gift from Brad to AJ. It is their money and they obviously can spend it on whatever they want its not like they'll actually listen to us.

She still does a lot more than what other celebs do.


----------



## Ritovskyta

There's diamond mines in canada, that have no relation to blood diamonds.

Angie is to deep into her humanitarian work to showcase that

anyway, Brad would be the one who would have given her that and diamond is the usual jewel for engagements, right?

I believe she is sincere in her concern and involvement in her humanitarian work - HOWEVER she is no saint free of sin, she is - as all of us - a human with flaws.

So why demand 24/7 perfection of someone when we know ourselves, no matter how much we try, we are bound to fail?

She does her share. 


Jen , like someone said , would not want Angie's life. Angie would not want Jen's life. Brad wanted kids. loads.

everyone is where they belong. no longer damaged over nothing. 

They have been together for SO long, created a family, it is NOT a rock that will make Jen crumble to her feet and cry ...


----------



## angelnyc89

Ritovskyta said:


> There's diamond mines in canada, that have no relation to blood diamonds.
> 
> Angie is to deep into her humanitarian work to showcase that
> 
> anyway, Brad would be the one who would have given her that and diamond is the usual jewel for engagements, right?
> 
> I believe she is sincere in her concern and involvement in her humanitarian work - HOWEVER she is no saint free of sin, she is - as all of us - a human with flaws.
> 
> So why demand 24/7 perfection of someone when we know ourselves, no matter how much we try, we are bound to fail?
> 
> She does her share.
> 
> 
> Jen , like someone said , would not want Angie's life. Angie would not want Jen's life. Brad wanted kids. loads.
> 
> everyone is where they belong. no longer damaged over nothing.
> 
> They have been together for SO long, created a family, it is NOT a rock that will make Jen crumble to her feet and cry ...





 I completely agree!


----------



## Swanky

when more pics of it come out we'll be gettin' down in the Jewelry Box about it. . .  trust, lol!

I wonder if they regret their declaration about not getting married until everyone can?


----------



## angelnyc89

^I don't think so, they are committed, and they probably will have a very long engagement.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I always believed that was more his belief than hers.


----------



## labelwhore04

Am i the only one who thought they were already married? LOL

I think its kind of odd how it was their kids who were pressuring them to get married, they're all pretty young so it's interesting how they can distinguish the difference. You'd think mommy and daddy living/ being together would be enough, marriage is just a piece of paper anyway.

On the jen thing: I've never fully been able to love branjelina as a couple because the whole jen thing still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I still see her as a homewrecker and him as a cheating douche


----------



## Monoi

Ejm1059 said:
			
		

> Def. not.
> 
> It's so funny, people literally want her to live in a mud hut, to justify her humanitarian actions. With as much money they make and give away, it's never enough. All celebrities are extravagant in one way another.  And besides it's a ring from her man. She has every right to wear it around if she wants too.



I agree she cant change THE whole world by herself


----------



## tweegy

Grace123 said:


> Doubt it. After all, JA had him at his peak of hotness. Now he reminds me of my dad, only not as good looking.


Tis true.... 

Shes probably sipping wine somewhere smirking at this...



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> when more pics of it come out we'll be gettin' down in the Jewelry Box about it. . .  trust, lol!
> 
> *I wonder if they regret their declaration about not getting married until everyone can?*



I sense this, I read a few things where she said that the kids were asking why they arent married... it felt like she was prepping the ground work for this... imo anyways...


----------



## luciabugia

Maybe Brad went to dig the diamond himself and that's why he took a year?:giggles:
Thank God I'm not Angelina Jolie.. must be tough being her


----------



## tweegy

luciabugia said:


> *Maybe Brad went to dig the diamond himself and that's why he took a year?*:giggles:
> Thank God I'm not Angelina Jolie.. must be tough being her




You're right! 







*Bask in the ambience*


----------



## Bzemom

ByeKitty said:


> These two are just so... good looking. It almost makes me feel worse for being so average


 

Stop depreciating yourself.  They may not get dolled up everyday, but I guarantee they still see dermatologists to have decent skin, get a little injection here and their, top of the line skin care, a primo hair cut, sloppy yet expensive designer duds. It all makes a difference.  I have opened your link, your are attractive. No not average, not average at all.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bzemom said:


> Stop depreciating yourself.  They may not get dolled up everyday, but I guarantee they still see dermatologists to have decent skin, get a little injection here and their, top of the line skin care, a primo hair cut, sloppy yet expensive designer duds. It all makes a difference.  I have opened your link, your are attractive. No not average, not average at all.



Aww thanks for the heads up, you are very sweet!


----------



## labelwhore04

Bzemom said:


> Stop depreciating yourself.  They may not get dolled up everyday, but I guarantee they still see dermatologists to have decent skin, get a little injection here and their, top of the line skin care, a primo hair cut, sloppy yet expensive designer duds. It all makes a difference.  I have opened your link, your are attractive. No not average, not average at all.



They are both extremely overrated looks wise IMO. Especially Brad, i would never look twice at him in the street


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

^ I'd look at him  but I would also look at anyone you think looks better than him and then would probably


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> They are both extremely overrated looks wise IMO. Especially Brad, i would never look twice at him in the street



To be quite honest, If I saw Angelina on the street I think I would be scared. She looks really creepy and kind of like an Alien IMO. And if I saw Brad in his current I don't shower, shave, or get dressed in real clothes state I would maybe think he was homeless.


----------



## hunniesochic

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...-may-star-in-new-ridley-scott-film-counselor/

They're going to star in a new movie together.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> To be quite honest, If I saw Angelina on the street I think I would be scared. She looks really creepy and kind of like an Alien IMO. And if I saw Brad in his current I don't shower, shave, or get dressed in real clothes state I would maybe think he was homeless.



LMAO that just made me laugh out loud


----------



## LoveLustLuxe

labelwhore04 said:


> Am i the only one who thought they were already married? LOL
> 
> I think its kind of odd how it was their kids who were pressuring them to get married, they're all pretty young so it's interesting how they can distinguish the difference. You'd think mommy and daddy living/ being together would be enough, marriage is just a piece of paper anyway.
> 
> On the jen thing:* I've never fully been able to love branjelina as a couple because the whole jen thing still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I still see her as a homewrecker and him as a cheating douche*



This. I've never cared either way for Brad or Angelina, but how they became a couple just never sat right with me. That and the fact that I just think AJ was so smug about the whole thing for a long time, and I felt like she said and did certain things just to throw it in Jen's face. Just my opinion.


----------



## chantal1922

Her ring is nice.


----------



## wordpast

Congrats to them!!


----------



## Swanky

I agree that she started setting the groundwork saying the kids ask.  I have 3 kids her kids' ages, marriage doesn't cross their minds.  Even if the oldest ask, if they gave a thoughtful answer he'd likely never give it a second thought.


----------



## DesigningStyle

I am very happy for them both.

They are both absolutely beautiful!  And, I think they are nice IRL.


----------



## Lapis

purseproblm said:


> I figure if it really took a year the stone isn't a blood diamond.



I think they sourced from the mine since they had it cut, which means they know exactly where it came from, no conflict stone already in the market so considered clean.
I think 1 yr from mine to hand with how picky and hands on he seems to come across with engagement rings (remember JA's ewww) it's horrendous, it probably was over the jeweler's shoulder having a stay in EVERYTHING.


----------



## angelnyc89

http://news.yahoo.com/jolie-pitt-engagement-certain-fuel-media-frenzy-090917339.html

the wedding of the century lmao TBH, I think they'll just have a small wedding with their kids and loved ones


----------



## rjttam2008

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Right!!



Agree good post!


----------



## Ambi107

cosmogrl5 said:
			
		

> I can see what you mean.  It is a similar thing when they wear expensive gowns and tuxes to awards shows or drive luxury cars.  However, unlike a lot of celebrities, they really give back and they are very generous with their money.  Not only that, but they are extremely involved in charity work and are very hands on.  They don't just mail the checks.  I guess what I'm saying is that it is better to have a really expensive ring yet give back and do lots of charitable acts than to be all flashy and not give back at all, IMO.



A LOT of celebs of brad and angelina's caliber give back and have their own charities - they do so much more quietly but it's not uncommon.  The real test of dedication is how well it's run and maintained after the initial press release goes out. 

Lovely ring! I seem to remember reading elsewhere that it was sourced ethically. Brad sure likes to say the he designed his ladies rings!!!




			
				pinkfeet said:
			
		

> I can see where you are coming from I terms of her involvement but her money is just that. Her money. Why should she be forced or told to support other people ? Or to give more of her cash away ??
> 
> It's all relative .. Someone making 80k spends 200 a week eating out. Someone making 25k spends that on groceries for the month. Should the higher paid person not spend that and give it to less fortunate people ?.



+100000000000!!!!!! 

Jen is glowing and happy in a new relationship, though.  I doubt she's that upset.




			
				Ejm1059 said:
			
		

> Their people have confirmed their engagement. Honestly, I think they will be engaged for awhile.



Oh definitely - at least until the next lull in press coverage!!! 




			
				Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Brad has a wholotta kids . . . Jen is not wishing she had that many.  Pretty sure sure she DGAF anymore.



:Lolots:




			
				labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> Am i the only one who thought they were already married? LOL
> 
> I think its kind of odd how it was their kids who were pressuring them to get married, they're all pretty young so it's interesting how they can distinguish the difference. You'd think mommy and daddy living/ being together would be enough, marriage is just a piece of paper anyway.
> 
> On the jen thing: I've never fully been able to love branjelina as a couple because the whole jen thing still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I still see her as a homewrecker and him as a cheating douche



We have just heard them say in interviews that their kids do that, so who knows how often it happened, if it did, or how big of a deal it really was.  I bet their kids get in hair-pulling fights too, but you don't hear about that lol!  Part of Angelina's bad-*** mother earth image is that she doesn't WANT what normal insecure superficial womanhood does - like weddings for weddings sake, her own kids, this cute guy that may or may not call.  She has to be "drug" in to them - her compassionate heart forced her to adopt Maddox, her children are pushing for marriage - all while she really just wants to save the world....  We are not going to hear any stories in the media that don't support that image. 

They are very good at staying in the media and minds of the public.  Are there any movies coming out that they could have used, besides this engagement, to boost coverage after the lukewarm coverage of Angelina "blood and honey" movie?




			
				CuTe_ClAsSy said:
			
		

> To be quite honest, If I saw Angelina on the street I think I would be scared. She looks really creepy and kind of like an Alien IMO. And if I saw Brad in his current I don't shower, shave, or get dressed in real clothes state I would maybe think he was homeless.



Have seen her from a distance IRL - she is lovely and very pretty woman but less classically stunning than in photographs.  And gaunt gaunt gaunt.




			
				Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> I agree that she started setting the groundwork saying the kids ask.  I have 3 kids her kids' ages, marriage doesn't cross their minds.  Even if the oldest ask, if they gave a thoughtful answer he'd likely never give it a second thought.


----------



## jun3machina

wow....any lil thing involving the advancement of the angie brad relationship sure stirs the pot. it's interesting to read how judgmental some people can be nitpicking just because there is the jen/brad situation in the past.

audrey hepburn did loads of humanitarian work, yet she didn't live in a hut...she lived like a movie star and did her part to help UNICEF and other humanitarian issues. she also played around with a married man, William Holden....and yet, because she was the doe eyed america's sweetheart, and not the sexy, powerful female that angie is, the stigma of being a potential home-wrecker does not follow her in her public image.

im not going to point out any comments in particular but it's really stunning to see how many folks are very catty and judgmental towards this woman who they dont even know....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

angelnyc89 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/jolie-pitt-engagement-certain-fuel-media-frenzy-090917339.html
> 
> the wedding of the century lmao TBH, I think they'll just have a small wedding with their kids and loved ones



Every single person I've talked to and a bunch of people I heard on the radio were really confused and already thought they were married LOL. "They aren't married? What? Dont they have like a dozen third world children?" <-- actual response I heard, haha


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

jun3machina said:


> wow....any lil thing involving the advancement of the angie brad relationship sure stirs the pot. it's interesting to read how judgmental some people can be nitpicking just because there is the jen/brad situation in the past.
> 
> audrey hepburn did loads of humanitarian work, yet she didn't live in a hut...she lived like a movie star and did her part to help UNICEF and other humanitarian issues. she also played around with a married man, William Holden....and yet, because she was the doe eyed america's sweetheart, and not the sexy, powerful female that angie is, the stigma of being a potential home-wrecker does not follow her in her public image.
> 
> im not going to point out any comments in particular but it's really stunning to see how many folks are very catty and judgmental towards this woman who they dont even know....



Good post. Brad and Jen were over in what, 2005? Late 2004? SEVEN years and six children later, they get engaged. I don't get why folks are so hung up on the Brad-Jen thing - how many guys has Jen dated since Brad, lol. Vince Vaughn, John Mayer, this Justin guy, Paul Sculfor, etc. They've all moved on.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

jun3machina said:


> wow....any lil thing involving the advancement of the angie brad relationship sure stirs the pot. it's interesting to read how judgmental some people can be nitpicking just because there is the jen/brad situation in the past.
> 
> audrey hepburn did loads of humanitarian work, yet she didn't live in a hut...she lived like a movie star and did her part to help UNICEF and other humanitarian issues. she also played around with a married man, William Holden....and yet, because she was the doe eyed america's sweetheart, and not the sexy, powerful female that angie is, the stigma of being a potential home-wrecker does not follow her in her public image.
> 
> im not going to point out any comments in particular but it's really stunning to see how many folks are very catty and judgmental towards this woman who they dont even know....



Good point about Hepburn. Katherine Hepburn was another. Paul Newman, etc. etc. None of them were polarizing. All beloved.


----------



## Ambi107

I'm not sure why the brad-Angelina affair was ever such a big deal, honestly. Jen wasn't THAT beloved, and affairs and leaving your spouse for one are very common - in and out of Hollywood. I almost felt like they were fanning the flames by not acknowledging it, doing the "W" shoot and so on.  And both of them after decades of relationships and partners suddenly get pregnant out of the blue? 

I dont care that they had an affair. I do think they could have spun the affair differently - it would have generated a lot less coverage, and consequently a lower "power profile" in their profession, but it also wouldn't be the last big thing that a lot of people associated with them.  Using controversy to drive publicity is a double-edged sword.  

Their humanitarian work is definitely great, but it's also done in such a way that it mostly boosts their own profile - total win-win situation!!!! I don't see anything  wrong with that but also I don't see how it's a bad thing to not think of then as babes-in-the-woods who stumble about in wide-eyed innocence blessing the world with their gentle glowing touch and all. They're way smarter, more driven, more ruthless, and more political than most of us posting here. That's why they make the big bucks lol!!!!


----------



## Laila619

I'll always feel bad for Jen Aniston, because as a married woman, it would KILL me if my husband ever cheated on me and then left me for the other woman.  What Pitt and Jolie did was just not right.  Jolie was very smug about the whole thing too, giving interviews with subtle digs at Jen and posing for sexy photos with Brad.  Just because it happens all the time doesn't mean it's okay and that it should be swept under the rug.


----------



## angelnyc89

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Every single person I've talked to and a bunch of people I heard on the radio were really confused and already thought they were married LOL. "They aren't married? What? Dont they have like a dozen third world children?" <-- actual response I heard, haha



My parents think their already married. 7/6 years in a relationship and 6 kids in says commitment I think.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jun3machina said:


> wow....any lil thing involving the advancement of the angie brad relationship sure stirs the pot. it's interesting to read how judgmental some people can be nitpicking just because there is the jen/brad situation in the past.
> 
> audrey hepburn did loads of humanitarian work, yet she didn't live in a hut...she lived like a movie star and did her part to help UNICEF and other humanitarian issues. she also played around with a married man, William Holden....and yet, because she was the doe eyed america's sweetheart, and not the sexy, powerful female that angie is, the stigma of being a potential home-wrecker does not follow her in her public image.
> 
> im not going to point out any comments in particular but it's really stunning to see how many folks are very *catty* *and judgmental* towards this woman who they dont even know....




I know..it's pretty sad, IMO!


----------



## labelwhore04

Laila619 said:


> I'll always feel bad for Jen Aniston, because as a married woman, it would KILL me if my husband ever cheated on me and then left me for the other woman.  What Pitt and Jolie did was just not right.  Jolie was very smug about the whole thing too, giving interviews with subtle digs at Jen and posing for sexy photos with Brad.  Just because it happens all the time doesn't mean it's okay and that it should be swept under the rug.



Right. And they're not the only hollywood couple that has done this. Tori Spelling/Dean Mcdermott and Leanne Rimes/Eddie Cibrian did the same thing, cheated on their spouses and then flaunted their affair. That's why i have no respect for either of them. I just think it's wrong and can't get over it. I appreciate Brad and Ang for their talents and humanitarian work but that's it.


----------



## An4

so what if they're engaged? I just can't believe this is news. what does that even mean?
they have six kids together, it doesn't get any more serious than that. I don't get this whole obsession with engagement and weddings.

I think people care waaaaaay too much about celebs private stuff. I don't give a rat's *** about who's sleeping with whom, who cheated, who's someone's beard, who's married etc. I get it when people comment on people like Kim K who choose to live their lives in front of the camera all the time. 

the way I see it, celebs are pretty to look at. well, most of them. they're actors, entertainers, their job is to look interesting on screen for an hour or two while I get my dose of fun or relaxing time.
for all we know, they could all be living together in a big, messed up hollywood kibbutz. 

I really appreciate it when someone uses their fame to do some good. there are way to many people who do nothing and only care about themselves. so anyone doing something useful with their star status has a plus in my book. and that's it.


----------



## labelwhore04

An4 said:


> so what if they're engaged? I just can't believe this is news. what does that even mean?
> they have six kids together, it doesn't get any more serious than that. I don't get this whole obsession with engagement and weddings.



My thoughts exactly! Marriage is just a piece of paper. They're already as committed as can be.


----------



## An4

labelwhore04 said:


> My thoughts exactly! Marriage is just a piece of paper. They're already as committed as can be.



I know, right? when my BF and I bought an apartment together (joint ownership!) people asked when we were going to get married. seriously? 
as if joint ownership wasn't serious enough. I just don't get all the fuss about weddings... guess people want you to do things the majority does, that's when they label you s "normal". and that's one of the reasons I find people like angelina more interesting than others - as crazy as she sometimes appeared, she always did her thing and came out okay.


----------



## Grace123

An4 said:


> I know, right? when my BF and I bought an apartment together (joint ownership!) people asked when we were going to get married. seriously?
> as if joint ownership wasn't serious enough. I just don't get all the fuss about weddings... guess people want you to do things the majority does, that's when they label you s "normal". and that's one of the reasons I find people like angelina more interesting than others - as crazy as she sometimes appeared, she always did her thing and came out okay.



I agree, but an engagement/wedding makes for lots and lots of press and publicity. They musta hired Kris Jenner.
O


----------



## Ladybug09

The engagement news is just mmeh! Also, I I still thing they are already married.


----------



## luckylux

So happy for them!  I have two boys, my older one is now 10.  At about 8 years old, he was asking us when did we get married, why, and how did Daddy propose.  I don't think it's unrealistic at all that the kids would start pressuring them.  Their parents are famous people, and would get asked often about when would they marry, so not too surprising that the kids, especially the older ones, know this.  

Also, I don't think any less of Brad for proposing marriage when he said he wouldn't do it until everyone could.  He did it for love and for his family.  Sweet!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20587306,00.html


----------



## karo

^^^ I'm sorry, but as much as I like emerald cut diamonds I really don't like this ring... I can't believe someone spent a year designing it...


----------



## chowlover2

It doesn't move me either, but I am happy for the 2 of them.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I really really really do not like that ring.


----------



## An4

not a fan of the ring either. reminds me of a little watch and not in a good way :/


----------



## janesBydiction

An4 said:


> *I know, right? when my BF and I bought an apartment together (joint ownership!) people asked when we were going to get married. seriously?
> as if joint ownership wasn't serious enough. I just don't get all the fuss about weddings... guess people want you to do things the majority does, that's when they label you s "normal"*. and that's one of the reasons I find people like angelina more interesting than others - as crazy as she sometimes appeared, she always did her thing and came out okay.



So true. I don't care that she's engaged, she's basically been married for 7 years now.

SN: Angie's fingers are soooo skinny!!


----------



## Michele26

The ring looks masculine to me.


----------



## nataliam1976

bisousx said:


> lol... I doubt she's still upset over Sasquatch Brad.





justkell said:


> I know it's their money and all, and I dunno if it's just because Angelina irks me to no end, but, I find it kind of hypocritical of her to flash that rather large and probably quite expensive diamond on her finger, considering how vocal and involved she claims to be with the war torn, poverty stricken countries she visits. To me that seems like she's saying yes your problems matter to me when there's a camera in my face documenting everything but in my real life I like to have the biggest and best, including a $70 million dollar house in France that I live in a few months, if that, out of the year. And I know I'm wearing a diamond that probably could feed your whole country for the rest of your lives but, hey, that's just how I roll.
> 
> And like I said, I know it's their money and they can do with it what they like, but I see a lot of hypocrisy from the both of them and it just bugs the heck out of me, lol.
> 
> Homewrecker, lol.





labelwhore04 said:


> Am i the only one who thought they were already married? LOL
> 
> I think its kind of odd how it was their kids who were pressuring them to get married, they're all pretty young so it's interesting how they can distinguish the difference. You'd think mommy and daddy living/ being together would be enough, marriage is just a piece of paper anyway.
> 
> On the jen thing: I've never fully been able to love branjelina as a couple because the whole jen thing still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. I still see her as a homewrecker and him as a cheating douche





luciabugia said:


> Maybe Brad went to dig the diamond himself and that's why he took a year?:giggles:
> Thank God I'm not Angelina Jolie.. must be tough being her





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> To be quite honest, If I saw Angelina on the street I think I would be scared. She looks really creepy and kind of like an Alien IMO. And if I saw Brad in his current I don't shower, shave, or get dressed in real clothes state I would maybe think he was homeless.





LoveLustLuxe said:


> This. I've never cared either way for Brad or Angelina, but how they became a couple just never sat right with me. That and the fact that I just think AJ was so smug about the whole thing for a long time, and I felt like she said and did certain things just to throw it in Jen's face. Just my opinion.





Ambi107 said:


> I'm not sure why the brad-Angelina affair was ever such a big deal, honestly. Jen wasn't THAT beloved, and affairs and leaving your spouse for one are very common - in and out of Hollywood. I almost felt like they were fanning the flames by not acknowledging it, doing the "W" shoot and so on.  And both of them after decades of relationships and partners suddenly get pregnant out of the blue?
> 
> I dont care that they had an affair. I do think they could have spun the affair differently - it would have generated a lot less coverage, and consequently a lower "power profile" in their profession, but it also wouldn't be the last big thing that a lot of people associated with them.  Using controversy to drive publicity is a double-edged sword.
> 
> Their humanitarian work is definitely great, but it's also done in such a way that it mostly boosts their own profile - total win-win situation!!!! I don't see anything  wrong with that but also I don't see how it's a bad thing to not think of then as babes-in-the-woods who stumble about in wide-eyed innocence blessing the world with their gentle glowing touch and all. They're way smarter, more driven, more ruthless, and more political than most of us posting here. That's why they make the big bucks lol!!!!





Laila619 said:


> I'll always feel bad for Jen Aniston, because as a married woman, it would KILL me if my husband ever cheated on me and then left me for the other woman.  What Pitt and Jolie did was just not right.  Jolie was very smug about the whole thing too, giving interviews with subtle digs at Jen and posing for sexy photos with Brad.  Just because it happens all the time doesn't mean it's okay and that it should be swept under the rug.



I am sorry for the multi quote rampage, but I appreciated every single one of those posts. Quite refreshing to see a different PoV in this thread, thank you ladies


----------



## labelwhore04

I dont like to use the word "hate".....but i hate that ring, probably one of the ugliest engagement rings i've ever personally seen, imo.


----------



## bisousx

nataliam1976 said:


> I am sorry for the multi quote rampage, but I appreciated every single one of those posts. Quite refreshing to see a different PoV in this thread, thank you ladies



 Thank you! I'm a fan of Brad and Angelina as a couple, but I like to think that I'm still in touch with reality.


----------



## Nathalya

nataliam1976 said:


> I am sorry for the multi quote rampage, but I appreciated every single one of those posts. Quite refreshing to see a different PoV in this thread, thank you ladies


 
Thanks for quoting. I agree with every single one of them


----------



## angelnyc89

An4 said:


> so what if they're engaged? I just can't believe this is news. what does that even mean?
> they have six kids together, it doesn't get any more serious than that. I don't get this whole obsession with engagement and weddings.
> 
> I think people care waaaaaay too much about celebs private stuff. I don't give a rat's *** about who's sleeping with whom, who cheated, who's someone's beard, who's married etc. I get it when people comment on people like Kim K who choose to live their lives in front of the camera all the time.
> 
> the way I see it, celebs are pretty to look at. well, most of them. they're actors, entertainers, their job is to look interesting on screen for an hour or two while I get my dose of fun or relaxing time.
> for all we know, they could all be living together in a big, messed up hollywood kibbutz.
> 
> I really appreciate it when someone uses their fame to do some good. there are way to many people who do nothing and only care about themselves. so anyone doing something useful with their star status has a plus in my book. and that's it.






I don't like the engagement ring either.


----------



## Jayne1

An4 said:


> not a fan of the ring either. reminds me of a little watch and not in a good way :/


_That's _what it reminds me of! 

However, Brad personally designed it for her with love, so I think I would love it too.  It's probably really fabulous IRL.  It may even sparkle more than the humungous KK rings ever did.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have to see more of it.


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder if there is any special meaning to how the stones are set? Like aren't there 6 surrounding the main stone, maybe one for each child they have together?


----------



## Jayne1

I found this on line - is this the ring?  It's been posted with a picture of AJ's...  this one is very pretty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No. A bit similar. See the close up on the previous page.


----------



## Jaanoo

he took one whole year to help design and this is what he came up with ... its soooo not classy or nice ...


----------



## lp640

Ew.


----------



## mschanel

I think I'm the odd one out?   But I actually really like the ring. I won't go as far to say that it's a "wow," but I like the simplicity and intricacy.  It kinda looks like it has a bit of laminated effect right?  Plus the two toned gold/metal? I also like how it does reflect a masculine touch (makes you think of the designer himself   Angelina has never been really a "girly girl."  A geometric, almost androgynous design suits her personality well   I would love to see a better pic of the 6 stones.


----------



## pukasonqo

In the end it doesn't matter if we like it or not, he designed it for her.


----------



## sdkitty

I'd take that ring


----------



## sdkitty

Nice that they are  getting married if that's what the want and makes the kids happy.
I like Brad; I think he's the all-american boy (of course, he is more sophisticated now with all the money and travel, but still).  I don't like Angie as much; to me, she seems to take herself too seriously.
Now the media is quoting Jennifer as being at peace and happy with this.  What else could she say?  That b...... stole my husband?
Of course, Jen has a pretty good life too....being the (supposedly) sexiest woman alive.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read that Brad's parents will be celebrating their 50th wedding anniversary. Wowza. Big things for the Pitts this year.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> Nice that they are  getting married if that's what the want and makes the kids happy.
> I like Brad; I think he's the all-american boy (of course, he is more sophisticated now with all the money and travel, but still).  I don't like Angie as much; to me, she seems to take herself too seriously.
> Now the media is quoting Jennifer as being at peace and happy with this.  What else could she say?  That b...... stole my husband?
> Of course, Jen has a pretty good life too....*being the (supposedly) sexiest woman alive*.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I kinda like the ring...I like that it's unique-looking! I haven't seen a ring like that before..


----------



## LADC_chick

The ring isn't my style, but I'm not the one wearing it, so...



An4 said:


> I know, right? when my BF and I bought an apartment together (joint ownership!) people asked when we were going to get married. seriously?
> *as if joint ownership wasn't serious enough. I just don't get all the fuss about weddings...* guess people want you to do things the majority does, that's when they label you s "normal". and that's one of the reasons I find people like angelina more interesting than others - as crazy as she sometimes appeared, she always did her thing and came out okay.



I agree with you on this, and I have to say it's interesting in light of stuff I read in article comments sections and other message boards last year when the idea was floated that Jennifer and Justin started seeing each other on the set of _Wanderlust_. I don't know how many comments I read that downplayed Justin's relationship of 14 years where he was cohabiting with the girlfriend because he and the girl were never married to each other. But I'll leave it at that and go back to my first comment--the ring that Angelina is wearing isn't my cup o' tea, but it really does look quite architectual, and for that reason I really do believe that Brad was the one who designed it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie: Where Will They Wed?*

Where in the world will Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie tie the knot?

The newly-engaged stars have more meaningful places to choose from all over the globe than most people could hope to see in their lifetime.

Pitt, 48, and Jolie, 36, own Château Miraval in France  a sprawling, scenic potential venue. Recent construction there has sparked rumors that it may be the place, though locals don't believe the addition to the property looks like a chapel.

But the country is dear to Jolie, who gave birth to twins Knox and Vivienne, now 3, in France. 

Their Los Angeles home is another possible option, given the intimacy and privacy it would afford them. They also own a home in New Orleans, a city that their children seem to love.

Speaking of the little Jolie-Pitts, their own birthplaces are dear to the couple's hearts. Maddox, 10, is from Cambodia; Pax, 8, is from Vietnam; Zahara, 7, is from Ethiopia; and Shiloh, 5, was born in Namibia. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20587586,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In other words. They have no idea. lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## scarlet555

LADC_chick said:


> The ring isn't my style, but I'm not the one wearing it, so...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this, and I have to say it's interesting in light of stuff I read in article comments sections and other message boards last year when the idea was floated that Jennifer and Justin started seeing each other on the set of _Wanderlust_.* I don't know how many comments I read that downplayed Justin's relationship of 14 years where he was cohabiting with the girlfriend because he and the girl were never married to each other.* But I'll leave it at that and go back to my first comment--the ring that Angelina is wearing isn't my cup o' tea, but it really does look quite architectual, and for that reason I really do believe that Brad was the one who designed it.


 
This...   I wish it was more consistent across the board.  I'm not agreeing with what Brad did to JA, but just b/c Justin's live=in GF is not famous, no one talks about it.  I kind of feel bad for her just like I felt bad for JA.  I never thought JA would do that to anyone, considering what happened to her, if it is true.  And, Justin Theroux exGF didn't have a pity party either, so maybe she really loved him and didn't want him and his new GF(JA) to get any bad press, or maybe they paid her, who knows?  But she could've had a 7 year pity party and tell people to get over it each interview, you know what a scorn woman is capable of.   

O well, this ring is not my thing, but I'd gladly wear it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She isn't famous. So the media didn't care.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> The ring isn't my style, but I'm not the one wearing it, so...
> 
> 
> 
> *I agree with you on this, and I have to say it's interesting in light of stuff I read in article comments sections and other message boards last year when the idea was floated that Jennifer and Justin started seeing each other on the set of Wanderlust. I don't know how many comments I read that downplayed Justin's relationship of 14 years where he was cohabiting with the girlfriend because he and the girl were never married to each other*. But I'll leave it at that and go back to my first comment--the ring that Angelina is wearing isn't my cup o' tea, but it really does look quite architectual, and for that reason I really do believe that Brad was the one who designed it.



Yes - it happened here too. And I agree with you.


----------



## Swanky

I think a lot of people think it's different if it's an on/off again GF as opposed to a WIFE.


----------



## LADC_chick

For 14 years? In any case, my comment was related to An4's comment about the idea that living together (without the certificate of marriage) is somehow seen as less important. I'm sure there are people who believe that 14 years, whether on or off (however that manifests itself in the context of cohabitation), is not important because the people in the relationship don't have the title of "husband" or "wife. However, that doesn't negate that there are others who do view that kind of relationship as an important one, too.


----------



## An4

LADC_chick said:


> The ring isn't my style, but I'm not the one wearing it, so...
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you on this, and I have to say it's interesting in light of stuff I read in article comments sections and other message boards last year when the idea was floated that Jennifer and Justin started seeing each other on the set of _Wanderlust_. I don't know how many comments I read that downplayed *Justin's relationship of 14 years where he was cohabiting with the girlfriend *because he and the girl were never married to each other. But I'll leave it at that and go back to my first comment--the ring that Angelina is wearing isn't my cup o' tea, but it really does look quite architectual, and for that reason I really do believe that Brad was the one who designed it.



that guy had a 14-year relationship?! wow... I had no idea. well, kudos to him, it lasted longer than a lot of marriages I know.

I appreciate the idea and the effort and the uniqueness of the ring, I just don't like it. that's why I designed my own ring - the one I got to mark 5 years of our relationship.


----------



## An4

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think a lot of people think it's different if it's an on/off again GF as opposed to a WIFE.



yeah, I don't buy that. I have no idea what kind of relationship those two had, but generally speaking - 14 years is half of someone's life. or entire life of a 14-year-old. it's a lot of time. and I know a lot of marriages that are great on the outside but rotten on the in - cheating, double lives etc. of course, not all of them are like that, just sayin' - tying the knot in an official ceremony is no guarantee for anything. but having six kids together kinda means "okay, whatever the heck happens to us, we're gonna have to be able to talk and at least be civilized for the rest of our lives if we don't wanna mess up six more lives." that's huge.


----------



## bisousx

scarlet555 said:


> This...   I wish it was more consistent across the board.  I'm not agreeing with what Brad did to JA, but just b/c Justin's live=in GF is not famous, no one talks about it.  I kind of feel bad for her just like I felt bad for JA.  *I never thought JA would do that to anyone, considering what happened to her, if it is true. * And, Justin Theroux exGF didn't have a pity party either, so maybe she really loved him and didn't want him and his new GF(JA) to get any bad press, or maybe they paid her, who knows?  But she could've had a 7 year pity party and tell people to get over it each interview, you know what a scorn woman is capable of.
> 
> O well, this ring is not my thing, but I'd gladly wear it



That's interesting.. I've never put it past her (or anyone in Hollywood) to refrain from questionable behavior. Just because they play the good girls on screen doesn't mean they're flawless.


----------



## queenvictoria2

Jaanoo said:


> he took one whole year to help design and this is what he came up with ... its soooo not classy or nice ...




I don't like it either. Didn't he help design Jen's ring also? He should stop doing that lol


----------



## CCfor C

lp640 said:


> Ew.




^^!....I'm not a fan, either. But nobody asked me!


----------



## jun3machina

i might be one the exception here but i like the ring. it's massive though, im sure it gets in the way, but aesthetically it's very vintage and regal. i like the fact it's not a glittering mess of bling. i dont think a lot of people these days appreciate the cuts of stones, and focus more on the sparkle. a cut like this on a stone this size is done to showcase the clarity of the stone...and is a nod to whoever cut it... to me this looks like an heirloom. it's very classy.


----------



## CeeJay

pukasonqo said:
			
		

> In the end it doesn't matter if we like it or not, he designed it for her.



Yeah, he "designed" it right out of another design by someone else; this style has been around for quite a few years. An Emerald Cut with a band if baguettes .. puhleeeeeze; his design my azz!!!  

Must say though, that is one super-clean (clarity) Emerald cut diamond!!!  Hard to see what the color (face up) is.


----------



## chowlover2

CeeJay said:


> Yeah, he "designed" it right out of another design by someone else; this style has been around for quite a few years. An Emerald Cut with a band if baguettes .. puhleeeeeze; his design my azz!!!
> 
> Must say though, that is one super-clean (clarity) Emerald cut diamond!!! Hard to see what the color (face up) is.


 I do wish we had a better pic to see the diamonds and how they are set.


----------



## HauteMama

queenvictoria2 said:


> I don't like it either. Didn't he help design Jen's ring also? He should stop doing that lol


 
I'd have to agree with this! And if he "designed" this ring.. he isn't very creative, IMO.


----------



## jun3machina

as far as i know, the 'design' work involved is hand in hand with whoever is doing the work, even more so on the jewelers side.....im sure the jeweler had more of a say of what would look best, and what layout would be best. im sure there's aesthetics in ring design that have a lot to do with fitting the stones in certain places for prong-strength, proper stone alignment, etc...my dad used to do goldsmith and did work for cartier...when a customer "designs" a ring I think they're given a lot more credit than the artist that creates it...

I  at all these stories of brad pitt "designing" it....im sure he had an idea, and he has the $$ to fund it, but at the end of the day, it's generally the "designer" that just approves 1 of dozens of potential drawings/sketches/renderings of a possible design based on key elements the client wants.


----------



## karo

Arriving at Roosevelt Hotel in LA
people.com and celebrity-gossip.net


----------



## twinkle.tink

LoveLustLuxe said:
			
		

> This. I've never cared either way for Brad or Angelina, but how they became a couple just never sat right with me. That and the fact that I just think AJ was so smug about the whole thing for a long time, and I felt like she said and did certain things just to throw it in Jen's face. Just my opinion.



I agree.

Really you have to wonder what the big fuss is about....it is pretty clear neither of them think or care very much about marriage or the vows.  AJ, especially...she always seemed to be smirking about how she and Brad got together...not one shred or shame or embarrassment....and that whole interview basically glorifying their affair...sorry that is just crass and vulgar.


----------



## An4

they're comparing angelina's and jennifer's engagement rings in the media 
and ofc, they didn't forget to mention brad was also engaged to gwyneth...

thanks for the pics, *karo*. love her hair there.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks so thin

I can't believe she's 36....she looks like she's pushing 45


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great there...love the outfit....especially the bag!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

at least she looks happy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has the best accessories.


----------



## Swanky

in other observation, someone is looking very happy!!


----------



## Grace123

This may be the only time in history where a Bride tries to put on weight instead of losing it.


----------



## Ritovskyta

*Angelina Jolie's New UNHCR Role: Special Envoy!*


> Angelina Jolie has been appointed Special Envoy of UNHCR High Commissioner Antonio Guterres, the organization announced Tuesday (April 17).
> 
> In her new role, the 36-year-old actress &#8220;is expected to focus on large-scale crises resulting in the mass displacement of people, to undertake advocacy and represent UNHCR and Guterres at the diplomatic level, engaging with relevant interlocutors on global displacement issues,&#8221; UNHCR spokesman Adrian Edwards told reporters in Geneva.
> 
> &#8220;High Commissioner Guterres is grateful to Ms. Jolie for accepting this role at a critical time in global displacement. Her new status as Special Envoy is effective immediately,&#8221; Adrian added.
> 
> Angelina has been a UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador for a decade, conducting more than 40 field visits around the world where she&#8217;s been an advocate on behalf of refugees.


justjared

wow, this is big


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is. Congrats to her.


----------



## lp640




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her wedges are Lanvin, correct? Love them.


----------



## lp640

Yep, Lanvin!


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> For 14 years? In any case, my comment was related to An4's comment about the idea that living together (without the certificate of marriage) is somehow seen as less important. I'm sure there are people who believe that 14 years, whether on or off (however that manifests itself in the context of cohabitation), is not important because the people in the relationship don't have the title of "husband" or "wife. *However, that doesn't negate that there are others who do view that kind of relationship as an important one, too*.


 Agree...I believe cheating is cheating, and if you can be faithful in a dating and/or committed rship, you sure as hell not going to be in a marriage.


----------



## Ladybug09

I like the neutral tone on tone of the outfit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ritovskyta said:


> *Angelina Jolie's New UNHCR Role: Special Envoy!*
> 
> justjared
> 
> wow, this is big




Wow! Good for her...


----------



## ByeKitty

Her calves are tiiiiny


----------



## knics33

Someone should really teach her how to eat. 

I am sorry, but her weight looks _bad_. I don't care how you cut it, that weight is just not healthy. I don't care how "small boned" she may be naturally. JMO.


----------



## Nathalya

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks so thin
> 
> I can't believe she's 36....she looks like she's pushing 45


 
She's 36?!  I thought she was at least 10 years older.


----------



## angelnyc89

Wow, that is big job. Congrats to her.



jun3machina said:


> i might be one the exception here but i like the ring. it's massive though, im sure it gets in the way, but aesthetically it's very vintage and regal. i like the fact it's not a glittering mess of bling. i dont think a lot of people these days appreciate the cuts of stones, and focus more on the sparkle. a cut like this on a stone this size is done to showcase the clarity of the stone...and is a nod to whoever cut it... to me this looks like an heirloom. it's very classy.




I agree with JUN, I think it looks like it can become a family heriloom, something my grandmother would love.


----------



## scarlet555

I have to admit, after looking at it, it suits her long fingers, and is growing on me, it probably looks better in person than in pictures.  These aren't that sparkly IRL to begin with.  It's kind of like the LV monogram I love, and then they had the LV Damiere Ebene-Ithought it looked hideous at first, now I have slowly started to like it the Damiere ebene, it's so classy, simple and pretty without being overstated.  Hehe...


----------



## MarvelGirl

I love the ring and am so happy for them. She is stunning and will do a wonderful job in the new role. Love these two!


----------



## jessdressed

knics33 said:
			
		

> Someone should really teach her how to eat.
> 
> I am sorry, but her weight looks bad. I don't care how you cut it, that weight is just not healthy. I don't care how "small boned" she may be naturally. JMO.



Agree!


----------



## chowlover2

Bag is definitely a YSL Chyc Cabas Tote and I think dress is Michael Kors.


----------



## sign_coach925T

I love Jolie outfit leaving the Roosevelt in LA. That bag is gorgeous ! As for her ring it's ok. It does go well with her hands & style ( to me it just doesn't seem engagement ring more like Christmas or valentines ring gift)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought that was YSL. I love it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That side shot.


----------



## chowlover2

That bag is on my want list!


----------



## FullyLoaded

I've been so out of the loop, I didn't know about the big news. I'm so happy for them. I feel sorry for all they will have to go through up until the big day though. At least they will do it their way. 

Wonder what her dress will look like! Probably boring.... lol



bisousx said:


> That's interesting.. I've never put it past her (or anyone in Hollywood) to refrain from questionable behavior. Just because they play the good girls on screen doesn't mean they're flawless.



If only more people realized that, but they don't. America's Sweetheart on screen can be America's biggest c**t to everyone around her. That's not directed to anyone in particular, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> That bag is on my want list!




Mine too...


----------



## CrayonMarks

jun3machina said:


> i might be one the exception here but i like the ring. it's massive though, im sure it gets in the way, but aesthetically it's very vintage and regal. i like the fact it's not a glittering mess of bling. i dont think a lot of people these days appreciate the cuts of stones, and focus more on the sparkle. a cut like this on a stone this size is done to showcase the clarity of the stone...and is a nod to whoever cut it... to me this looks like an heirloom. it's very classy.



I like it too and agree with your other comments.  Definitely her style!


----------



## CobaltBlu

i dont love the ring but I think it suits her style, very architectural, sleek. i dont follow their comings and goings but I hope Brad cleans up a little for the wedding.

that is all.


----------



## Grace123

Kinda looks like Camilla's ring: http://bohomoth.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/camilla-parker.jpg?w=300&h=257


----------



## nillacobain

knics33 said:


> Someone should really teach her how to eat.
> 
> I am sorry, but her weight looks _bad_. I don't care how you cut it, that weight is just not healthy. I don't care how "small boned" she may be naturally. JMO.


 

I wonder how she still has those full & healthy-looking hair?!?


----------



## nillacobain

Jaanoo said:


> he took one whole year to help design and this is what he came up with ... its soooo not classy or nice ...


 
I like the rings...... and I love the fact that he designed it for her!


----------



## lovehgss1

I don't mind the ring at all. I don't find it ugly; it just doesn't sparkle as much as I'd like.


----------



## Bzemom

scarlet555 said:


> This... I wish it was more consistent across the board. I'm not agreeing with what Brad did to JA, but just b/c Justin's live=in GF is not famous, no one talks about it. I kind of feel bad for her just like I felt bad for JA. I never thought JA would do that to anyone, considering what happened to her, if it is true. And, Justin Theroux exGF didn't have a pity party either, so maybe she really loved him and didn't want him and his new GF(JA) to get any bad press, or maybe they paid her, who knows? But she could've had a 7 year pity party and tell people to get over it each interview, you know what a scorn woman is capable of.
> 
> O well, this ring is not my thing, but I'd gladly wear it


 
If Justin's girlfriend had been famous, she would have alot more coverage. JA has had some pull in getting this down played.  I think JA  is making a mistake, if she thinks Justin is a catch. If he treated his 14 yr relationship this way, he is a loser IMO. Back to topic.

Angie and brad aren't saints, but at least they try to help people.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I hope they get married in their house, no big ceremony just family & close friends....


----------



## keodi

CobaltBlu said:


> i dont love the ring but I think it suits her style, very architectural, sleek.* i dont follow their comings and goings but I hope Brad cleans up a little for the wedding.*
> 
> that is all.


 
same here.


----------



## KatsBags

DC-Cutie said:


> I hope they get married in their house, no big ceremony just family & close friends....



I'm sure this is what they'll do... if they're not already married


----------



## labelwhore04

If it's true that they're building their own wedding chapel, then that is so OTT and ridiculous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read that the renovations they are doing are in relation to the vineyard. From what he has been saying recently he isn't even into religion.


----------



## chowlover2

labelwhore04 said:


> If it's true that they're building their own wedding chapel, then that is so OTT and ridiculous.


The house in France has a chapel already, if they do anything it will be a renovate.


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> The house in France has a chapel already, if they do anything it will be a renovate.



Oh ok that makes more sense.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chowlover2 said:


> *The house in France has a chapel already*, if they do anything it will be a renovate.



Naturally


----------



## chowlover2

Probably a redo since Brad sees himself as an architect-LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt Arrive in the Galápagos Islands*


Forget Disneyland &#8211; now that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are engaged they're off to the Galápagos Islands off the coast of Ecuador.

"We were informed that they arrived at the airport in Baltra yesterday," a source in the mayor's office of Santa Cruz tells PEOPLE. "Then they made their way over to a villa in the Galápagos Islands."

Their destination is reportedly the exclusive Royal Palm Hotel, and they arrived in style, first to Baltra, Ecuador, on a private jet &#8211; and then, according to Ecuador's El Universo, on board the Reina Silvia, one of the area's most luxurious yachts. 

Local Twitter users posted photos of the couple arriving on the archipelago, a historic stop of Charles Darwin, which is now famous for its eco-tourism and a UNESCO World Heritage site.

Jolie, who has long worked with the United Nations, recently received a promotion to the position of Special Envoy of High Commissioner António Guterres. 

Source:http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20588251,00.html


----------



## chowlover2

The kids are really getting big!


----------



## jun3machina

from zimbio


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## angelnyc89

Love them!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sweetpea83

jun3machina said:


> from zimbio
> www2.pictures.zimbio.com/gi/Angelina+Jolie+Brad+Pitt+Angelina+Jolie+Announce+GQi5etA0y2Gl.jpg




Where was this? Love this pic..


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Post-Engagement Vacation with the Kids!





















Source: JustJared


----------



## chowlover2

What I like best about them is that they really embrace parenthood. I realize they have help, but I think they are much more hands on than most in Hollywood.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I think so too.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie Head To Galapagos Airport

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt take a car ride to the local airport on the Galapagos Islands on Saturday (April 21).

The newly engaged couple have reportedly been vacationing on the islands for the better part of a week. Brad and Angelina arrived with their kids, Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Vivienne, and Knox, for their post-engagement announcement relaxing vacation.

Brad and Angelina announced their engagement last week.

We can&#8217;t wait to hear about the wedding details!








Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Takes Break from Galápagos for UN Work*


After jetting to the Galápagos Islands last week after she and Brad Pitt announced their wedding engagement, Angelina Jolie resumed her humanitarian work, this time in her new role as a Special Envoy for the United Nations High Commission for Refugees.

Over the weekend, while their six children remained in the Galápagos, Jolie (whose former UNHCR title, for more than a decade, was goodwill ambassador) spent time with refugees by the San Miguel River, in Ecuador.

"Her work does go substantially beyond what we would typically see as being the normal role of a goodwill ambassador," Geneva-based UNHCR spokesperson Adrian Edwards told reporters late last week, noting that Special Envoys are unpaid positions.

"I don't think you need a rocket scientist to see the benefits that she is bringing in terms of the attention that she is getting for the plight of the world's displaced," Edwards added.

In Ecuador, Jolie's activities included meeting with farmers as well as Colombian refugees.

While in the Galápagos, Jolie, Pitt and their children &#8211; Maddox, 10, Pax, 8, Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 5, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 3 &#8211; spent their time exploring different islands on the 90-foot Reina Silvia, as well as relaxing at their luxury oceanside villa.

"The kids were very excited every day. They saw many wild animals, including turtles, iguanas and tropic birds," a source tells PEOPLE. "The boat tours were all very relaxing and fun for them. Brad and Angelina looked very happy together. It seemed to be a great family vacation."

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20589382,00.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The timing is interesting, as Chelsea is great friends with Jen. 

*Chelsea Handler has made it no secret that she is hardly a fan of Angelina Jolie, but the comedienne is now slamming the newly-engaged Oscar winner once again the May issue of More magazine.*

The Chelsea Lately host, 37, was asked by the magazine who she thought was "the opposite of a girl's girl."

Handler, who has called Jolie a &#8220;home wrecker&#8221; in the past, and who is famously best friends with Pitt&#8217;s ex-wife Jennifer Aniston, responded "probably Angelina Jolie."

She went on to explain, "[Jolie] doesn't strike me as someone I would have a close friendship with. You just know as a woman, when you see another woman, if that's a woman you can trust."

During a stand-up routine in New Jersey in 2010, Handler was a bit more aggressive in her approach to portray her feelings about the In the Land of Blood and Honey star and mother of six.

&#8220;[Jolie] can rescue as many babies from as many countries as she wants to. I don't f**king believe you ... she gives interviews, 'I don't have a lot of female friends.' Cause you're a f**king c**t ... you're a f**king b***h,&#8221; she said at the time, AceShowBiz reports.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*The Jolie-Pitts on a vacation in the Galapagos:*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sweetpea83

Even prior to Handler slamming Angie, I *loathed* her ...she is NOT even funny! I honestly cannot see how she became a ''comedian''.....



Awwwwe, love the family pics...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> Even prior to Handler slamming Angie, I *loathed* her ...she is NOT even funny! I honestly cannot see how she became a ''comedian''....



Ditto. She and Jen have the same manager, hence the timing of this slam is interesting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh how interesting...


----------



## jun3machina

just lacks class to say what she did. very unprofessional, even for a comedian...


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Even prior to Handler slamming Angie, I *loathed* her ...she is NOT even funny! I honestly cannot see how she became a ''comedian''.....
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwe, love the family pics...


 I feel the same way, even worse how she slept her way at network and got a show. The kids are so cute and growing up so fast!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Handler is obsessed.


----------



## scarlet555

I like comedian that dont have to poke fun at others so vehemently they are bitter and pathetic.  Handler is pretty sad to be sucking up to JA...I thought she had a little tiny bit more self-respect than that... who am I kidding?


----------



## bisousx

Sweetpea83 said:


> Even prior to Handler slamming Angie, I *loathed* her ...she is NOT even funny! I honestly cannot see how she became a ''comedian''.....



I'm pretty sure she slept her way to the top.


----------



## bisousx

BagOuttaHell said:


> Handler is obsessed.



Seriously, I'm embarrassed for Jennifer. I wouldn't want any friend of mine adding fuel to the media pity party. Although interestingly enough, JA did the same thing to Heidi Bivens.


----------



## LADC_chick

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> Even prior to Handler slamming Angie, I loathed her ...she is NOT even funny! I honestly cannot see how she became a ''comedian''.....
> 
> Awwwwe, love the family pics...



Handler is ridiculous, and she's not remotely funny. Like someone above said, she's obsessed and part of me thinks she does it because she gets tacit approval.


----------



## Ritovskyta

well, the woman is not that relevant, so mentioning Angelina gives her what  she may want, and what we're giving her: attention.

She uses easy jokes. I don't like that sense of humor. I go for more intelligent one than hers, which is to just blatantly curse and offend everyone who's relevant in the world.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yep. And since she gets absolutely no feedback from the other side. It is seen for what it is. Blatant attention whoring. This also speaks to the nature of her relationship with Aniston. IMO. She wasn't even friends with her at the time.


----------



## angelnyc89

I never like Handler. I don't think shes funny. I have seen her show once and I felt like she bullies people. Class-less.



Who is Heidi Bivens?



The family looks so adorable! Wow, kids grow up fast!


----------



## Brina

Heidi is Justin's ex-girlfriend!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bisousx said:


> Seriously, I'm embarrassed for Jennifer. I wouldn't want any friend of mine adding fuel to the media pity party. Although interestingly enough, JA did the same thing to Heidi Bivens.



Yep.



LADC_chick said:


> Handler is ridiculous, and she's not remotely funny. Like someone above said, she's obsessed and part of me thinks she does it because she gets tacit approval.



+1. Agree. 



Ritovskyta said:


> well, the woman is not that relevant, so mentioning Angelina gives her what  she may want, and what we're giving her: attention.
> 
> She uses easy jokes. I don't like that sense of humor. I go for more intelligent one than hers, which is to just blatantly curse and offend everyone who's relevant in the world.



Yeah, she's just crassy. She's always been vulgar. I watched several episodes of her show last year and it wasn't my taste so I stopped. 



BagOuttaHell said:


> Yep. And since she gets absolutely no feedback from the other side. It is seen for what it is. Blatant attention whoring. This also speaks to the nature of her relationship with Aniston. IMO. She wasn't even friends with her at the time.



+1. Yes. 



angelnyc89 said:


> I never like Handler. I don't think shes funny. I have seen her show once and I felt like she bullies people. Class-less.
> 
> 
> 
> Who is Heidi Bivens?
> 
> 
> 
> The family looks so adorable! Wow, kids grow up fast!






Brina said:


> Heidi is Justin's ex-girlfriend!



Who he was with for 14 years.


----------



## Chanel522

Awww...I just love them so much


----------



## karo

More pics
celebritybabyscoop


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwe, at the kiddos with their blankies!


----------



## terebina786

The kids look like they're on vacay with the grim reaper LOL.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ha.

That is a cute dress on the youngest daughter.


----------



## Lapis

bisousx said:


> I'm pretty sure she slept her way to the top.



If that's her top how sad for her .


----------



## chowlover2

terebina786 said:


> The kids look like they're on vacay with the grim reaper LOL.


 You're right!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brina said:


> Heidi is Justin's ex-girlfriend!



Oh her, I didn't know her name, but they were together for like 14 years! Thats commitment and he screwed her.



Lapis said:


> If that's her top how sad for her .



lmao


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lapis said:


> If that's her top how sad for her .




Looks like a dress to me...lol.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Yea, I think its sundress or maxi dress.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Galapagos Getaway!






















Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie: Galapagos Boat Ride!


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow the kids are growing up so fast! Congrats to the happy family!


----------



## ByeKitty

I feel like a creep looking at these pictures... they are obviously shot from quite a distance. Bunch of stalker paparazzi!!


----------



## Alexenjie

Shiloh looks totally like a little boy. I do give credit to Angie and Brad for letting her be herself, whatever that may be.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

she shouldnt have all her hair up!


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> I feel like a creep looking at these pictures... they are obviously shot from quite a distance. Bunch of stalker paparazzi!!




I know..too bad they can't even enjoy a family vacation....without the paparazzi!


----------



## Swanky

I say it all the time - it should be illegal to photograph children.


----------



## azureartist

i_love_yorkie said:


> she shouldnt have all her hair up!


.

Looks like she got a little sunburned.


----------



## An4

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I say it all the time - it should be illegal to photograph children.



I agree. it's wrong on so many levels. if a couple wants to share pics of their kids, they'll do it. have a professional photographer come take the pics in a safe surrounding, make it fun. I remember that photoshoot when the twins were born, it was really nice. but to put these poor kids in situations like these, no privacy whenever they leave the house, having cameras pointed at you or in your face all the time, it's just too much. kids are not "public personas", their parents are. 
I just don't get it. what do people get from seeing someone else's kids in pictures? do they judge their parents through them or what?
I can barely be bothered with my colleague's kid's pics, they bore me.


----------



## CCfor C

Interesting outfit on Angelina...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Angie's in diva mode with that outfit at the beach haha


----------



## jun3machina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I say it all the time - it should be illegal to photograph children.


 ITA!!! it's really wrong and invasive IMHO


----------



## chowlover2

jun3machina said:


> ITA!!! it's really wrong and invasive IMHO


 +1! Angie & Brad and in the business and it's part of the game. Their kids are a whole other story, they didn't ask for it, and they shouldn't be a part of it. Much as I like seeing pics of the kids, I don't condone people taking them. I really think kids should be off limits, until they are old enough to make up their own minds.


----------



## maggie7

Is it just me who thinks it's odd that Angelina's in a boat with 6 children and finds the need to wear such a diva outfit?  Why not give it a rest with the massive hat and ridiculous dress she'd find it impossible to move around it..there's a time and place for everything, no?


----------



## bisousx

Nitpicking much? She probably does not want to get a tan. I don't recall ever seeing her laying out in the sun.


----------



## Grace123

I'm guessing she doesn't want any speculation on her thinness. I don't get why she'd wear that but I guess it plays well for the camera.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's supposed to wear a bikini so we can criticize how emaciated she is and express concern for her "health".

he he


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, I don't get the diva comments about her outfit...


----------



## angelnyc89

An4 said:


> I agree. it's wrong on so many levels. if a couple wants to share pics of their kids, they'll do it. have a professional photographer come take the pics in a safe surrounding, make it fun. I remember that photoshoot when the twins were born, it was really nice. but to put these poor kids in situations like these, no privacy whenever they leave the house, having cameras pointed at you or in your face all the time, it's just too much. kids are not "public personas", their parents are.
> I just don't get it. what do people get from seeing someone else's kids in pictures? do they judge their parents through them or what?
> I can barely be bothered with my colleague's kid's pics, they bore me.



I completely agree!



Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol, I don't get the diva comments about her outfit...



Neither do I


----------



## Michele26

I would never describe AJ as a diva.


----------



## scarlet555

Hey now, I want to look good on the beach, either with a bikini or with a nice robe and hat.  If I was a star, the pressure would sure be on.  I think she looks good.  In recent past, actress and stars being critisized for being sloppy in public, well either way I guess you're screwed sometimes/


----------



## anitalilac

kudos to her for wearing a large brimmed hat to protect her skin..although the color black? I don't know..she can get away with more vibrant colors to compliment the colors of nature, the ocean, sky , island a la Jennifer Lopez....

And I agree about the photos..it is shot from afar..creepy..is there anyway for the kids to be protected from this kind of stalking?


----------



## labelwhore04

Why does she always wear black? especially to the beach She must be so hot


----------



## gsmom

I don't think the hat makes her look like a diva, perse, however, wearing it on a boat and traipsing around in some moo-moo caftan looking thing makes her looks kinda ridiculous. She doesn't look at all casual/comfortable.


----------



## LADC_chick

BagOuttaHell said:


> She's supposed to wear a bikini so we can criticize how emaciated she is and express concern for her "health".
> 
> he he


Heh. Obviously.


----------



## sign_coach925T

CCfor C said:
			
		

> Interesting outfit on Angelina...



This outfit reminds a little but of Mia farrow.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ladybug09

I actually liked what Angie had on at the beach.


----------



## angelnyc89

I don't think this was posted (I apologize if it was):

A Night To Make It Right






Source: GettyImages


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Where & when was that taken? They both look great..


----------



## KatsBags

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^Where & when was that taken? *They both look great..*



Definitely!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Very nice photo!


----------



## Swanky

She looks very pretty!
Same hair color?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That was from the NOLA fundraiser in March.


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^^Where & when was that taken? They both look great..



NEW ORLEANS, LA - MARCH 10: (EXCLUSIVE ACCESS) Actors Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt attend A Night To Make It Right Gala at the Hyatt Regency New Orleans on March 10, 2012 in New Orleans, Louisiana. (Photo by Marc Pagani/Make It Right/Getty Images)



Side note, did BP have his hair straightened? lol


----------



## Swanky

probably just a blow out


----------



## labelwhore04

Brad needs a haircut ASAP. Long hair on men is so gross


----------



## Jayne1

labelwhore04 said:


> Brad needs a haircut ASAP. Long hair on men is so gross


I like it.


----------



## platinum_girly

Awww what a lovely family although i do not agree with pap pics of children, it must be heartbreaking to have strange men sticking cameras in your babies faces, i would hit the roof for sure!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jayne1 said:


> I like it.



When he showers it looks good!


----------



## knics33

Jayne1 said:


> I like it.


 
me too .

I caught Mr. and Mrs. Smith on TV a couple days ago... love that movie. There is no denying how much chemistry they have.


----------



## karo

*Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie Buy $16 Million London Home: Report*


With Angelina Jolie shooting  Disney's _Maleficent_ in the U.K., she and Brad Pitt have bought a $16 million mansion in Richmond, West London, according to the _Sun_ tabloid. 

The engaged couple previously rented the residence, called Whornes Place, last year, while Pitt was filming the zombie movie _World War Z_. The monthly rent was reportedly close to $50,000. 

As for amenities, the house is not lacking for much, says the paper. There's an indoor swimming pool  perfect when you have six kids  and decorative touches are said to include 15th century wooden beams. 

A source told the _Sun_: "They like the culture and are  happy for their children to receive schooling here. They think Richmond  is a beautiful part of the world." 

Reps for the couple could not be reached.  

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20592503,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

People now gets their info from a tabloid? You'd think a magazine that paid them boatloads of money for baby pics could get better sources. I guess not.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm excited for this movie!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I appreciate that they have elephant bushes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, I just now noticed the elephant bushes..


----------



## labelwhore04

I don't understand how they have so much money. I know they're both A list actors but do they really make that much that they can just give millions to charity, buy a 16 mil house, have a french chateau, etc?


----------



## gemini582

Brad produces a lot of movies so the basically have 3 multi-million dollar incomes plus whatever side projects they have. They could probably live off the interest alone.


----------



## MarvelGirl

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> When he showers it looks good!


 
I like it long too when it is clean. It reminds me of the Brad Pitt that I fell in love with from Legends of the Fall. He looked so good in that movie. No words to describe really. I have watched that movie so many times just to look at him. Yummy!


----------



## angelnyc89

lmao elephant bushes maybe the kids could actually sit on it...


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: Legoland with Knox!


Brad Pitt treats his 3-year-old son Knox with a visit to Legoland on Wednesday (May 2) in Windsor, England.

Earlier in the week, the 48-year-old actor&#8217;s fiancee, Angelina Jolie, took three of their kids to visit Russell Crowe on the Les Miserables set.

&#8220;Russell and Angelina caught up at the F Stage, where Les Mis is being shot,&#8221; a source told Us Weekly, adding that Maddox, 10, Pax, 8, and Zahara, 7, were with their famous mama.

&#8220;The kids were all fitted with [protective] ear defenders because it&#8217;s quite a loud sound stage,&#8221; the source added. &#8220;It was really exciting for the children to see the movie being shot.&#8221;







Source: JustJared


----------



## LADC_chick

labelwhore04 said:
			
		

> I don't understand how they have so much money. I know they're both A list actors but do they really make that much that they can just give millions to charity, buy a 16 mil house, have a french chateau, etc?



I've read that real money in Hollywood is working behind the scenes as a director or producer, particularly as a producer, of which Brad is.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That makes sense..


----------



## Nat

MarvelGirl said:


> I like it long too when it is clean. It reminds me of the Brad Pitt that I fell in love with from Legends of the Fall. He looked so good in that movie. No words to describe really. I have watched that movie so many times just to look at him. Yummy!



Legends of the Fall!! I loved that movie!  Totally forgot about that movie until you mentioned it. It almost seems like another era, lol.


----------



## wordpast

LADC_chick said:


> I've read that real money in Hollywood is working behind the scenes as a director or producer, particularly as a producer, of which Brad is.



Also, on top of their salary, alot of the big names get back end deals, meaning that get a percentage of what the film grosses, that translates in to MAJOR $$$ if a film does well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I wish there were more pictures of the house. It looks so pretty! Minus the elephant bushes...


----------



## anitalilac

wordpast said:


> Also, on top of their salary, alot of the big names get back end deals, meaning that get a percentage of what the film grosses, that translates in to MAJOR $$$ if a film does well.



Wasn't Brad in some Japanese commercial years ago? and Angelina was the face of St John before right?


----------



## chowlover2

anitalilac said:


> Wasn't Brad in some Japanese commercial years ago? and Angelina was the face of St John before right?


 Yes, and Angelina was and may still be the face of Louis Vuitton.


----------



## chowlover2

Brad is shooting an ad for Chanel this week, he's getting paid a cool 1 million for doing so.


----------



## Nat

Let's hope Chanel gives him a decent haircut


----------



## Michele26

Nat said:


> Let's hope Chanel gives him a decent haircut


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read a long time ago that Brad and Denzel asking price on certain films is 20m or 20% box office gross, whichever is higher. And he also produces. Like The Departed and Moneyball.


----------



## Swanky

oh lawdy . . . Brad and Chanel are not synonymous to me


----------



## Ladybug09

Nat said:


> Let's hope Chanel gives him a decent haircut



....and a shave, a bath, and some deodorant!


----------



## Nat

Ladybug09 said:


> ....and a shave, a bath, and some deodorant!



....and spray Chanel No.5 all over him


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:
			
		

> Brad is shooting an ad for Chanel this week, he's getting paid a cool 1 million for doing so.



Nice!!


----------



## chowlover2

Nat said:


> ....and spray Chanel No.5 all over him


We can only hope...


----------



## LADC_chick

Did anyone see the picture of some model pulling a similar pose to what I can only call "The Angelina" on the Met Gala red carpet?


----------



## chowlover2

I did, it was some Victoria's Secret model and she was wearing a white gown. The pic was here but not the pose.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> ....and a shave, a bath, and some deodorant!


You know what's funny, years ago when he was just dating Jennifer Aniston ( right after he made Legends of the Fall ) and I had a huge crush on him, I read an article which said he didn't like to bath and wash his hair ( which was really long at the time ) It turned me off him for awhile, I figured once he got married Jennifer cleaned him up.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Singer Beyonce and actress Angelina Jolie are among 2012's "Most Powerful Moms," according to editors at Working Mother magazine.*

To mark Mother's Day on Sunday, the magazine chose 10 women who lead the way in their chosen careers. Jennifer Owens, Working Mother Media's Editorial Director, told UsMagazine.com, "(They) are just a few of the moms making a major impact right now. All of the power women on our list have at least one child 18 or younger, and all are based in the U.S."

Beyonce became a first-time mom in January when she welcomed daughter Blue Ivy with husband Jay-Z. * Meanwhile, Angelina manages a brood of six children with her partner Brad Pitt.*


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bumping*..any new pics?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*British Marie Claire June 2012:*


----------



## Ladybug09

LOVE that photo!!!!! And LOVE that color!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She is so stunning..


----------



## KatsBags

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *British Marie Claire June 2012:*



Perfection!


----------



## wordpast

wow@ that cover.


----------



## chowlover2

Exquisite!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie Take Their Kids to See Billy Elliot the Musical in London*

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie attended a recent matinee of Billy Elliot the Musical at the Victoria Palace Theatre, a source tells us, for themselves and several of their children. (The source could not confirm which of the Jolie-Pitt kids attended the show, though seven tickets were booked in total.)

The family, who recently visited the U.K.'s Legoland together, sat in the dress circle  not separated from the rest of the audience for the 2:30 p.m. performance. After the show, Brad and Angelina went backstage to meet Adam Vespermann, a Seattle-native, who played Billy. When it was time to go, they left via the stage door and also signed autographs for some fans who were assembled.
 Phil Boucher

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20595915,00.html


----------



## angelnyc89

She's so photogenic! I really like that blue.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is an old pic.


----------



## Sassys

Brangelina wedding photos? Hollywood's golden couple tie the knot in pictures the paparazzi can only dream of (courtesy of Alison Jackson) 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...We-spy-nuptials-Brangelina.html#ixzz1v3hR6hXz


----------



## Chanel522

She's just too gorgeous for words...I don't even know what to say about her anymore other than, wow!!  Beautiful and classy every single time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sassys said:


> Brangelina wedding photos? Hollywood's golden couple tie the knot in pictures the paparazzi can only dream of (courtesy of Alison Jackson)
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...We-spy-nuptials-Brangelina.html#ixzz1v3hR6hXz



They looked real!


----------



## Jayne1

KatsBags said:


> Perfection!


Agree!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sassys said:


> Brangelina wedding photos? Hollywood's golden couple tie the knot in pictures the paparazzi can only dream of (courtesy of Alison Jackson)
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...We-spy-nuptials-Brangelina.html#ixzz1v3hR6hXz




LOL..that's hilarious.


----------



## i_love_yorkie

real wedding photo, but fake angie and brat!


----------



## angelnyc89

lmao People must be bored ...


----------



## Grace123

Here's AJ's old face and body. http://www.dlisted.com/2012/05/17/billy-bob-thornton-never-felt-good-enough-angie-jolie

Forgot how cute she used to be.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *British Marie Claire June 2012:*



_pls don't bash me b/c i don't know why, but she creeps me out. however, she looks stunning in this photo...absolutely beautiful._


----------



## Nat

The look on her face on that cover creeps me out, too.


----------



## anitalilac

the cover picture creeps me out ...and to me she is beautiful..but not on this cover..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has always creeped me out. She reminds me of an alien TBH. I don't know what it is about her face.


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She has always creeped me out. *She reminds me of an alien TBH*. I don't know what it is about her face.



LOL. It cracks me up every time you say that


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> LOL. It cracks me up every time you say that



Haha I know it's silly but it's true! Whenever I see her I just think of all those sci-fi movies when the aliens infiltrate the human race! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt: Wedding Engagement 'Made Sense'*


Angelina Jolie wasn't by his side to promote his new film at this year's Cannes Film Festival, but that didn't stop Brad Pitt from sharing details about his bride-to-be.

Their long-awaited engagement was "something that made sense," he told reporters Tuesday on the French Riviera as he helped promote his new gangster film, Killing Them Softly.

In response to rumors that the couple, who have been together since 2005, are tying the knot in August, Pitt, 48, added, "We have no date at all right now  there is no date. We're still hoping for marriage equality in the States before we [get married.]. 

Reporters asked if he minded playing a killer in the thriller, in which Pitt grabs a gun to take on the mob, knowing his kids (Maddox, 10, Pax, 8, Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 5, Knox, 3, Vivienne, 3) might see it some day.

"Not at all," Pitt said in response to the criticism. "Violence is an accepted part of the gangster world. I'd have a harder time playing a racist than some guy who shoots another guy in the face."

Added Pitt: "Ever seen them butcher a cow for hamburger? It's incredibly brutal and violent. We live in a very violent world." 

Source:http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20597519,00.html


----------



## Alexenjie

Sweetpea83 said:


> Pitt, 48, added, "We have no date at all right now  there is no date. We're still hoping for marriage equality in the States before we [get married.].
> 
> So they really aren't engaged for real? How long will it be before marriage equality is available in all the US states?. Maybe Angie just wanted a big diamond ring and Brad loves to design things.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

No Brangelina in Cannes = Boring.


----------



## Ladybug09

how long do we have to hear about this engagement....get married already and be done with it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> No Brangelina in Cannes = Boring.




Yeah, I thought they would show up..


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt, 'Killing Them Softly': Actor Talks Stepping Behind Camera, Parenting, Physics

CANNES, France -- Brad Pitt is making the movie star thing look darn easy.

Since he last collaborated with Andrew Dominik, he's starred in the Coen brothers' "Burn After Reading," David Fincher's "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," Quentin Tarantino's "Inglourious Basterds," Terrence Malick's "The Tree of Life," and Bennett Miller's "Moneyball."

It's been arguably the best stretch of his career, one vacillating between comedy and drama and defined not by summer blockbusters but by provocative director-oriented fare.

The bookends to the period are Dominik's "The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford" and "Killing Them Softly," which made its world premiere at the Cannes Film Festival this week.

Things are going great even as Pitt insists that movie-making is not his top priority.

"Right now, I'm just attracted to being a dad," said Pitt in an interview in a hotel penthouse in Cannes. "Film-wise, we get to do this thing and I feel very fortunate to get to do this. So I want to contribute to the art form. I think the films have to speak to our time and be authentic in their approach."

"Killing Them Softly" is adapted from George V. Higgins' 1974 crime novel "Cogan's Trade." It's a stylized, ruthless noir with a host of fine performances &#8211; by James Gandolfini, Scoot McNairy, Ben Mendelsohn and Ray Liotta &#8211; in a brutally violent criminal wasteland.

Just as "Jesse James" used the western genre to explore a contemporary idea (celebrity culture), "Killing Them Softly" is really about capitalism. While gangsters and criminals maneuver in a grim world of backstabbing, reputation guarding and the perpetual pursuit of money, the background of the film is filled with speeches and billboards of former President George W. Bush and President Barack *****. Dominik has transplanted the story to 2008, adding the financial crisis as a backdrop for a cynical commentary on American greed.

"I immediately latched on to it because it was precisely the stories we were seeing on the news every day," says Pitt. "Everyone was talking about restoring market confidence and meanwhile people were losing their homes left and right."

Dominik, the New Zealand-born filmmaker of considerable visual flare, wrote the script in the midst of the financial crisis. He saw a connection between Wall Street's power brokers and Higgins' hoods: both showed "the consequences of blindly chasing a buck."

"Maybe crime films are about capitalism at its blunt, bottom end," says the director. "It became a vehicle for some ideas."

The quality of Pitt's movies in recent years may not be a coincidence. He's increasingly produced films through his production company, Plan B. The company was more nascent when it produced "Jesse James," but has recently had noted success. Plan B helped produce last year's Palm d'Or winner in Cannes, "The Tree of Life," and the Oscar-nominated "Moneyball."

"I don't expect every year to go that way," he says. "According to the laws of physics, things will balance out. But we're clear in our mandate: Pushing stories and helping storytellers get the film to the screen. Ones that are tougher, we feel we can help out."

Made with a production budget of $30 million, "Jesse James" failed to take in even $4 million at the box office, severely hampering Dominik's prospects in Hollywood. Pitt says the director "took a hit" after the film.

"The paint is not celluloid, it's money," says Dominik, who made "Killing Them Softly" on a smaller budget. "It's what the filmmaker works with."

Pitt runs Plan B, which produced "Killing Them Softly," with Dede Gardner and Jeremy Kleiner, and compares their trio to "a little garage band."

"I'm focusing more on producing this year than getting in front of the camera," says Pitt, adding that he's particularly excited about producing the next film from director Steve McQueen ("Shame"). "Killing Them Softly" will be released this fall.

Higgins' "The Friends of Eddie Coyle" was made into a film in 1973 starring Robert Mitchum. It, too, was a box office disappointment but has a devoted cult and critical following. It led Dominik to pick up a copy of Higgins' "Cogan's Trade."

"There was an untapped vein," says Dominik. "It was like after `All the Pretty Horses' they decided, `Cormac McCarthy movies, nobody wants to see that.'"

Dominik gave a comedic tone to the story, which is largely centered on a series of Beckett-like conversations between the thieves, punctured by bloody outbursts. On hatching a dubious plan, one says: "We're not the only smart guys in the world."

"I wanted it to be very square and straight faced, almost like a comic strip panel," says Dominik.

Pitt is now 48 and has six children with Angelina Jolie, who didn't join him in Cannes. The couple, who alternate their movies so neither is in production at the same time, is currently staying outside of London while Jolie shoots a film in the area. The more measured pace suits Pitt.

"It just doesn't happen back to back to back," says Pitt. "You need time off to refuel and to be inspired again. There's no greater inspiration than family."


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...n_1542161.html?ref=entertainment?ref=topposts


----------



## ByeKitty

He reminds me of "The dude" here


----------



## Grace123

ByeKitty said:


> He reminds me of "The dude" here



He's getting a David Spade kind of look going.


----------



## Sweetpea83

David Spade?! How so..lol?!


----------



## angelnyc89

^^I thought so too! Well it reminded me of him. lol


----------



## Grace123

:d


----------



## angelnyc89

^TY


----------



## MarneeB




----------



## azureartist

Grace123 said:


> He's getting a David Spade kind of look going.



Found this....you're not the only one who thinks that. 
http://www.pajiba.com/pajiba_love/t...that-made-brad-pitt-look-like-david-spade.php


----------



## ByeKitty

LMAO!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I was thinking


----------



## Grace123

ByeKitty said:


> I was thinking


----------



## scarlet555

azureartist said:


> Found this....you're not the only one who thinks that.
> http://www.pajiba.com/pajiba_love/t...that-made-brad-pitt-look-like-david-spade.php



Oh non!


----------



## Chanel522

Rotfl


----------



## Sweetpea83

UM, I rather say he resembles ''The Dude'' than David Spade, lol...


----------



## labelwhore04

Brad gets more unattractive by the day


----------



## anitalilac

ByeKitty said:


> I was thinking


----------



## Sweetpea83

It's just his hair and beard that need a trimming...he's still sexy!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Sweetpea83 said:


> *It's just his hair and beard that need a trimming*...he's still sexy!!



 He looked so good before, clean shaven!


----------



## angelnyc89

Happy 6th Birthday, Shiloh Jolie-Pitt! - Pics Through the Years

Happy Birthday, Shiloh Jolie-Pitt!

The daughter of Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, who was born in Swakopmund, Namibia, turns six-years-old today (May 27). Shiloh has three older siblings &#8211; Maddox, 10, Pax, 8, and Zahara, 7 &#8211; and two younger siblings &#8211; twins Knox and Vivienne, 3.

Shiloh has grown into quite the prankster, often making faces at photographers and hamming it up for the cameras. We loved when Shiloh and her sis Zahara pressed their faces against a window to make funny faces!

Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/05/27...lie-pitt-pics-through-the-years/?ref=topposts


They have a bunch of pics of Shi as well.


----------



## Nat

That beard needs to go, it ages him a lot.


----------



## angelnyc89

^It does, and not gracefully. LOL


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Helps Launch Fight Against Rape

Angelina Jolie shakes hands with Britains Foreign Secretary William Hague on Tuesday (May 29) at the Foreign Commonwealth Office in London, England.

The 36-year-old actress helped launch an initiative that aims to combat and prevent sexual violence overseas by drawing on the skills of doctors, lawyers, police, psychologists, forensic experts and experts in the care and protection of victims and witnesses.

The launch event featured a screening of Angelinas directorial debut, In the Land of Blood and Honey, which centers around the Bosnian war.

It is in the context of war and conflict that sexual violence is found to the most appalling degree, and on a scale most of us cannot imagine, William said in a statement. [It] is an issue which is central to conflict prevention and to peace building worldwide.






Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Source: JustJared


----------



## Ladybug09

She has a TON of Botox in her forehead. 

Dress is nice, too low cut though for that type of meeting....needed a shell or a to be pinned a little higher.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks lovely as always!


----------



## pinkfeet

Lovely. Great dress. Tasteful. A Shell would of ruined it. Her bust is not overly large to be trashy looking in a low cut top so she can pull this off.


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> She has a TON of Botox in her forehead.
> 
> Dress is nice, too low cut though for that type of meeting....needed a shell or a to be pinned a little higher.




I thought something was different about her in these photos...

I like that she doesn't get too much done, though. Aging gracefully must be so easy when you're as beautiful as she is.


----------



## Nat

She looks lovely to me.


----------



## Chanel522

pinkfeet said:


> Lovely. Great dress. Tasteful. A Shell would of ruined it. Her bust is not overly large to be trashy looking in a low cut top so she can pull this off.



I agree.  She looks classy and elegant.  Very pretty and natural.


----------



## An4

angelnyc89 said:


> Source: JustJared




the older she gets the more she reminds me of amy brenneman. like they're sisters.


----------



## Nat

I do see the resemblance


----------



## Compass Rose

Wow!!!!!  Such a resemblance!!!!!!


----------



## scarlet555

Not really


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They do look a lot alike! 

Her last outfit is pretty drab as per usual.


----------



## labelwhore04

scarlet555 said:


> Not really



I know, not at all:weird:


----------



## Chanel522

Similar, but Angie is definitely much much prettier.


----------



## MarvelGirl

No way.


----------



## Ladybug09

Cause Angie needs stop messing with her face, or she'll start to look like Joan Rivers.





An4 said:


> the older she gets the more she reminds me of amy brenneman. like they're sisters.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see much of a resemblance either.

Happy b-day AJ!


----------



## angelnyc89

She's 37 now? Right? Does not look her age whatsoever.


----------



## angelnyc89

Wonderwall has done a birthday flashback: ANGELINA JOLIE'S LIFE AS A MOM

http://wonderwall.msn.com/movies/an...ies-life-as-a-mom-19858.gallery?photoId=59881





























OMG She has her toe nails painted! LOL





w/ Shi













w/ Madd

awww

















2002 w/ Madd





2005 w/ Madd


----------



## labelwhore04

angelnyc89 said:


> She's 37 now? Right? Does not look her age whatsoever.



I know she looks soooo much older, could definitely pass for mid 40's at least.


----------



## angelnyc89

labelwhore04 said:


> I know she looks soooo much older, could definitely pass for mid 40's at least.



I actually think the opposite. I think she looks younger than her age. She will age gracefully. I think its more early 30's...


----------



## nicole2730

^ cute army


----------



## labelwhore04

angelnyc89 said:


>




Her hands...look like the cryptkeeper


----------



## labelwhore04

angelnyc89 said:


> 2002 w/ Madd





You know you can post more than ONE pic per post right? You're kinda spamming the thread by doing it like that..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Keep em coming. The kiddie have gotten so big.


----------



## angelnyc89

labelwhore04 said:


> You know you can post more than ONE pic per post right?



I know, but it wont let me. I get a message saying

Your submission could not be processed because a security token was missing.

And it wont allow me to post more than one pic, sometimes I get lucky and try 2/3 until it pops again and says that again ... Sorry, I know its annoying ...


----------



## angelnyc89

2007 w/ Shi





2004 w/ Madd (Mr. & Mrs. Smith set)

















in jeans!







































Source: Wonderwall


----------



## Swanky

I think she's beautiful, but definitely looks her age or older IRL _in my opinion_:

without/with PS


----------



## nicole2730

she is SO SKINNY, she looks older than 37 for sure. 
if she gained a couple of LB's, she'd look more her age.
jmho..


----------



## angelnyc89

Thank you Swanky!


----------



## An4

thank you angelnyc89 and Swanky for the pics 

there's something about those pics when it was just Maddox and she. 
she looks so strong and radiant, powerful. I still think she has the most beautiful face ever and to me she doesn't look older IRL.


----------



## ByeKitty

Angelina is beautiful, and so is her family, but she's so skinny she looks like she could break in half


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks way older than 37 I think mainly because she's so darn thin. A few pounds would shave years off of her IMO.


----------



## Swanky

I agree An4!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks her age to me as well....

Love all the pics posted recently (even though they are older)...she really seems like a great mom.


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang, I thought I posted this:

I said they favor cause Angie keeps messing around with her face.



An4 said:


> the older she gets the more she reminds me of amy brenneman. like they're sisters.


----------



## angelnyc89

An4 said:


> there's something about those pics when it was just Maddox and she. she looks so strong and radiant, powerful. I still think she has the most beautiful face ever and to me she doesn't look older IRL.



I agree.


----------



## angelnyc89

> Angelina Jolie Not in Talks to Direct 'Fifty Shades of Grey'
> 
> Will Angelina Jolie helm the big screen adaptation of Fifty Shades of Grey?
> 
> Dont believe the rumors just yet  reps for the 37-year-old actress say there havent been any talks with [the] studio, according to THR. EW adds there is nothing to these reports but bogus speculation.
> 
> The buzz began after Deadline reported there was a possibility Angelina had a conversation about directing the flick based on E.L. Jamess best-selling novel.
> 
> The studio said there were no such discussions but if she was interested, that [they] would be also.
> 
> WOULD YOU WATCH a Fifty Shades of Grey movie directed by Angelina Jolie?
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared





I wouldn't mind her directing it, but I couldn't see her as the lead girl. I feel AJ is more of an overpowering woman rather than the woman being overpowered by the man.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie Meet Infantry Battalion in Egypt

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt pose with members of the 1-200th Infantry Battalion during a recent trip to Egypt.

While visiting Luxor on a Morale and Welfare trip, members from the MFO, to include 1-200th Soldiers, had the opportunity to meet and take photos with actor Brad Pitt and actress Angelina Jolie, the Army group wrote on its Facebook page.

Rumors surfaced that the visit to the North African country was Brads gift to Angie for her 37th birthday, but sources close to the couple tell JustJared.com the reports are not true. Happy belated b-day, Angelina!!!

Angelina also recently set the record straight that she was in talks to direct the big screen adaptation of Fifty Shades of Grey.

Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

She really has a great heart...I admire her!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie's World Refugee Day 2012 PSA - Watch Now!

Angelina Jolie has recorded a PSA for World Refugee Day 2012, which takes place June 20.

Every minute, eight people around the world are forced to flee their homes due to war and persecution, the 37-year-old actress and UNHCR Special Envoy says in the video.

PHOTOS: Check out the latest pics of Angelina Jolie

No one chooses to be a refugee, Angelina adds. Today, 43 million people worldwide have been displaced. We remember them.

Angelina met with refugees in Ecuador in April. The trip marked her first visit since being appointed Special Envoy of UNHCR High Commissioner Antonio Guterres.





Source: JustJared



For some reason I got chills.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^It's a sad reality....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Love the vid, thanks!


----------



## Nat

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2159840/Brad-Pitt-steps-looking-bedraggled-Germany.html

Let's hope you smarten up before your wedding! Brad Pitt steps out looking bedraggled in Germany

He's due to marry one of the most beautiful women in Hollywood.
So it's a very bad time for Brad Pitt to finally stop taking care of his famous good looks.
The actor stepped out in Germany earlier today looking somewhat bedraggled.

He looked unusually unkempt as he wore his locks in a messy ponytail to visit Kassel for the City Art Exhibition, Documenta.
Brad wore a white shirt buttoned half way down his chest, while he kept the rest of his outfit light in grey chinos and cream leather shoes.
Pitt, 48, also sported facial hair as he strutted along the streets with sunglasses on his face and his hair flopping down.

And just a day earlier he looked equally as bedraggled in a similar get-up.
He popped out to visit the new gallery in Kassel alongside the director of Documenta, Carolyn Christov-Bakargiev.
This time he opted for cream chinos and trainers with a tight fitting jumper.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wouldn't kick him outta bed just yet.


----------



## winnstar123

He still one of the hottest man in Hollywood.hehe...


----------



## ByeKitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wouldn't kick him outta bed just yet.



LOL me neither!!


----------



## Nat

winnstar123 said:


> He still one of the hottest man in Hollywood.hehe...



Not in my book, I'm afraid. I find that as he gets older he becomes less and less attractive. Some men get better with age, but that's not the case with Brad, unfortunately. Somewhere along the line he lost his sparkle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He's so yummy! Can't believe he's 48....


----------



## Ladybug09

I hate his look...the sad thing I bet he spends a ton of money to achieve it.


----------



## Chanel522

Not a fan of this look for Brad either.  I love both him and Angie to pieces, but I just can't with this scruff business


----------



## labelwhore04

barf.


----------



## jp752

3rd pic from the bottom...his bodyguard? wearing the black polo shirt looks hotter than BP


----------



## chowlover2

Nat said:
			
		

> Not in my book, I'm afraid. I find that as he gets older he becomes less and less attractive. Some men get better with age, but that's not the case with Brad, unfortunately. Somewhere along the line he lost his sparkle.



I totally agree. I can't put my finger on it ( when he lost his sparkle ) either. Sometime in last year or 2. I still love him and Angie, and the 3 biological kids got the best of both of them. They are a genetically gifted family.


----------



## angelnyc89

I like clean shaven BP... Did he borrow AJ's hair clip or hair tie? LOL


Brad Pitt: 'Documenta' Exhibit in Germany!


Brad Pitt chats with airport staff before boarding a private plane on Friday (June 15) in Kassel, Germany,

The 48-year-old actor was in town to check out Documenta, an exhibition of modern and contemporary art, which takes place every five years.

Late last month, Brad popped into a motorcycle shop in London where he picked up a crash helmet, a pair of gloves and a back protector.

We had a nice chat and he came across as very friendly, David Connell, manager of HGB Motorcycles, told People. He is obviously keen on his bikes and has been riding them since he was young.


Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Is Maleficent: First Look*

Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Knox and Vivienne must be seeing their mom in a different light these days.

Donning horns, yellowed eyes and blood red lipstick, Angelina Jolie looks every bit the evil sorceress depicted in Disney's 1959 animated feature Sleeping Beauty.

In this updated version, the focus switches to the events that hardened Maleficent's heart, leading her to curse the baby Aurora (Sleeping Beauty), played by Elle Fanning.

Miranda Richardson, Juno Temple, Imelda Staunton and Sam Riley also star in this Wicked-like take on the classic fairy tale, which began filming in London on June 13 and is expected to run through the summer. 

For the past couple of months, while the actress was in pre-production with the film, the Jolie-Pitts have made the U.K. their temporary home, stepping out for such family outings as a matinee performance of Billy Elliot and local playground visits.

Maleficent  in 3D  is scheduled to hit theaters March 14, 2014. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20605256,00.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Cool!


----------



## angelnyc89

She will be one evil *****.


----------



## chowlover2

Angie looks awesome!


----------



## azureartist

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie Is Maleficent: First Look*
> 
> Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20605256,00.html



Is it me or does it look like she has a slight bump in the nose? Makeup?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Perhaps makeup? I didn't realize it till you pointed it out....


I cannot wait for this movie to come out!! And it's in 3D!


----------



## Chanel522

I'm pretty sure its makeup because she doesn't have a bump in her nose regularly...never has.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I cannot think of a better person to play Maleficent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita, she's dark & _interesting_...what is there not to like?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Excited to see this!


----------



## CobaltBlu




----------



## angelnyc89

It supposed to be released on March 14, 2014! So far away!


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks Maleficent! Angelina Jolie gets constant touch-ups to her villainous costume as she starts shooting new Disney movie 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-Disney-movie-Maleficent.html#ixzz1yLFPi2by


----------



## angelnyc89

Is that your trailer? A medieval-looking tent was seen on set and is no doubt belongs to Maleficent.


----------



## Chanel522

I always wonder what it would be like to shoot a movie...I think it seems so fun!  Lots of hard work but really fun.


----------



## Ladybug09

Chanel522 said:


> I always wonder what it would be like to shoot a movie...I think it seems so fun!  Lots of hard work but really fun.



It's a lot of work...not as much fun as you would think...And when you see the final product...a TON or footage and work to get it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yep.


Cannot wait to see it!!


----------



## labelwhore04

She is the perfect person to play an evil queen. She has the look, the attitude, everything. I couldn't think of anyone better to play this role.


----------



## azureartist

I see her stand-in pic #6 in front of the white truck.


----------



## LADC_chick

labelwhore04 said:


> She is the perfect person to play an evil queen. She has the look, the attitude, everything. I couldn't think of anyone better to play this role.


This reminds me of back in the day when I used to watch soap operas (I was in my very early 20s then), and some of the soap opera message boards were a treat to visit. Some people would think that the actor they saw on TV was actually the character. So, if they couldn't stand a character, somehow those feelings would extend to the actor. Except in this case, the mere existence of a character (the Evil QUeen) must mean that the actor (Angelina) is that way, too. Funny! :lolots:


----------



## Chanel522

labelwhore04 said:


> She is the perfect person to play an evil queen. She has the look, the attitude, everything. I couldn't think of anyone better to play this role.



She's pretty much the EXACT opposite of an Evil Queen.  She does loads of charity work, gives millions of dollars away every single year, tries to keep a low profile without always having to be showy and she has six children she seems to love with all her heart and take care of amazingly well


----------



## Ritovskyta

Chanel522 said:


> She's pretty much the EXACT opposite of an Evil Queen.  She does loads of charity work, gives millions of dollars away every single year, tries to keep a low profile without always having to be showy and she has six children she seems to love with all her heart and take care of amazingly well




She has an amazing heart, but she is able to look cold as ice and hard as a rock when she wants to. 

she is an amazing artist. She can totally rock it. 

I just want to know if she will beat charlize in the evil queen . She  was an AMAZING evil queen. ( I know it's different stories)


----------



## labelwhore04

Chanel522 said:


> She's pretty much the EXACT opposite of an Evil Queen.  She does loads of charity work, gives millions of dollars away every single year, tries to keep a low profile without always having to be showy and she has six children she seems to love with all her heart and take care of amazingly well





LADC_chick said:


> This reminds me of back in the day when I used to watch soap operas (I was in my very early 20s then), and some of the soap opera message boards were a treat to visit. Some people would think that the actor they saw on TV was actually the character. So, if they couldn't stand a character, somehow those feelings would extend to the actor. Except in this case, the mere existence of a character (the Evil QUeen) must mean that the actor (Angelina) is that way, too. Funny!



Lol...i love how sensitive people get over her. I wasn't insinuating that she's somehow an evil queen in real life...

I meant her acting style is perfect this role. She's an amazing actress and she's really good at playing these types of roles that require a lot of dominance, power, emotion, etc. Obviously someone like Jennifer Aniston would not be perfect for a role like this...


----------



## LADC_chick

Who's sensitive? Your comment was funny because it didin't seem to understand that an actor or an actress, regardless of how they come across in interviews, or how they look in pap pictures or photo spreads, etc., should be able to deliver in any role whether it's Evil Queen, Suburban Mom, Hooker with a Heart of Gold, or Superhero. If an actor can't do that, then he or she may not be all that talented.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I love how diverse she is when it comes to picking movie roles. It keeps her relevant, imo. Plus, she's a great actress!


----------



## ByeKitty

LADC_chick said:


> Who's sensitive? Your comment was funny because it didin't seem to understand that an actor or an actress, regardless of how they come across in interviews, or how they look in pap pictures or photo spreads, etc., should be able to deliver in any role whether it's Evil Queen, Suburban Mom, Hooker with a Heart of Gold, or Superhero. If an actor can't do that, then he or she may not be all that talented.



I'm not sure whether it has to do with "acting style", but Angelina has a more angular face than, for example, Aniston.. I think facial features also play a part here.


----------



## Swanky

They do, I got it. . . 
Ang by nature isn't giggly or doesn't come across as silly or whimsy, etc. . .  so for the public, it's a believable role for her.  Doesn't mean people thinks she's an evil ice queen, lol!
But she's not Reese or Jen A and vice versa.  Jen wouldn't be believable in a role where she was so sculpted and specific, she's been typecast as funny and romantic.
For people to believe Ang was flirty, flinging her hair and romantic would be a tough sell for a lot of people.


----------



## scarlet555

I can see Angie as flirty and romantic, I think that's what makes her a great actress, she can be in action/heroine/villain/romance roles easily.  She isn't typecasted either imo.


----------



## Swanky

I can't buy her in a warm flirty role; giggling and such.
I can't buy Jen A in a role playing the heroine either.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They do, I got it. . .
> Ang by nature isn't giggly or doesn't come across as silly or whimsy, etc. . .  so for the public, it's a believable role for her.  Doesn't mean people thinks she's an evil ice queen, lol!
> But she's not Reese or Jen A and vice versa.  Jen wouldn't be believable in a role where she was so sculpted and specific, she's been typecast as funny and romantic.
> For people to believe Ang was flirty, flinging her hair and romantic would be a tough sell for a lot of people.



Yes. This is what i was trying to say.


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't buy her in a warm flirty role; giggling and such.
> I can't buy Jen A in a role playing the heroine either.



Same here.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Donates $100,000 on World Refugee Day 2012

Angelina Jolie marked World Refugee Day 2012 (June 20) with a new donation of $100,000 for the U.N.&#8217;s work in helping Syrian refugees.

&#8220;Unfortunately, the world is producing displaced people faster than it is producing solutions to displacement. And the solutions are not exclusively humanitarian &#8211; they are also political,&#8221; the 37-year-old actress said in a statement.

&#8220;The international community should rededicate itself to preventing conflict, addressing it when it erupts, and solving it more quickly,&#8221; she added, &#8220;for that is the only way to create durable solutions for the refugees whose strength inspires us on this World Refugee Day.&#8221;

Click inside to read the UNHCR Special Envoy&#8217;s full message&#8230;

PLACE: Geneva
DATE: 20 June 2012

Message from UNHCR Special Envoy Angelina Jolie on World Refugee Day 2012

UNHCR believes even 1 person forced to flee is too many. And it&#8217;s true. Every individual refugee matters. Each has their own story. Each has suffered and survived more than I could ever bear. And yet, they rise up to live another day.

We risk forgetting the individual when we speak in numbers, but the numbers tell an important story. In the past year 4.3 million people have become displaced. There are still 2.7 million refugees from Afghanistan. 12 million people are stateless. And for the fifth consecutive year the number of forcibly displaced people worldwide exceeded 42 million.

Sadly, a person who becomes a refugee is likely to remain one for many years &#8211; often stuck in a camp or living precariously in the city of a developing nation. 70 per cent of refugees under UNHCR&#8217;s protection have been in this situation for more than five years. Their safety and well-being depend on the continued generosity of those countries who have kept their borders open to refugees, and on the vital efforts to deliver humanitarian assistance wherever and whenever it is necessary.

Unfortunately, the world is producing displaced people faster than it is producing solutions to displacement. And the solutions are not exclusively humanitarian &#8211; they are also political. The international community should rededicate itself to preventing conflict, addressing it when it erupts, and solving it more quickly, for that is the only way to create durable solutions for the refugees whose strength inspires us on this World Refugee Day.

Angelina Jolie, 20th June 2012


Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

^That's great of her to do so! 



scarlet555 said:


> I can see Angie as flirty and romantic, I think that's what makes her a great actress, she can be in action/heroine/villain/romance roles easily.  She isn't typecasted either imo.




I'd love to see her in a romantic comedy..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think MAMS is about as close to a romcom that she will get. Lol.


----------



## LADC_chick

I guess I just don't buy that actors should let typecasting get in their way. Like, if they're serious about it, then they wouldn't just settle for being the romcom chick or the bad *** chick. Which is why I can believe, say, Uma Thurman in a romantic comedy (_The Truth About Cats and Dogs_, _Prime_) and as a bad *** (_Kill Bill_).

On the other hand, if an actor is content in his or her typecast (and the checks that it brings), then ah well.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> I guess I just don't buy that actors should let typecasting get in their way. Like, if they're serious about it, then they wouldn't just settle for being the romcom chick or the bad *** chick. Which is why I can believe, say, Uma Thurman in a romantic comedy (_The Truth About Cats and Dogs_, _Prime_) and as a bad *** (_Kill Bill_).
> 
> *On the other hand, if an actor is content in his or her typecast (and the checks that it brings), then ah well*.



I usually nod my head along to every single post you make, and this one is no exception, lol. 
And to the bolded - Julia Roberts, anyone?  She's really typecast and seems to stick to those roles too with just a couple of exceptions. I love how Angie isn't typecast and does a variety, but her forte seems to be the strong, action based roles.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I TOTALLY agree!! They shouldn't _let it_.  But they do 
Notice how AJ is never in a romantic comedy? Or a scary movie?
And how Jen is never a bad a$$ or a super hero?

Most actors/actresses clearly have preference or strengths.  I wish they didn't choose such typecast roles.



LADC_chick said:


> I guess I just don't buy that actors should let typecasting get in their way. Like, if they're serious about it, then they wouldn't just settle for being the romcom chick or the bad *** chick. Which is why I can believe, say, Uma Thurman in a romantic comedy (_The Truth About Cats and Dogs_, _Prime_) and as a bad *** (_Kill Bill_).
> 
> On the other hand, if an actor is content in his or her typecast (and the checks that it brings), then ah well.


----------



## kittenslingerie

labelwhore04 said:


> Lol...*i love how sensitive people get over her.* I wasn't insinuating that she's somehow an evil queen in real life...
> 
> I meant her acting style is perfect this role. She's an amazing actress and she's really good at playing these types of roles that require a lot of dominance, power, emotion, etc. Obviously someone like Jennifer Aniston would not be perfect for a role like this...



Its true^. I think she's gorgeous and a great actress. I do not get the appeal beyond that, even charity work considered her personality does not appeal to me whatsoever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think MAMS is about as close to a romcom that she will get. Lol.




Yeah, you're probably right..lol!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

kittenslingerie said:


> Its true^. I think she's gorgeous and a great actress. I do not get the appeal beyond that, *even charity work considered her personality does not appeal to me whatsoever.*



What about her personality?


----------



## angelnyc89

She also does drama really well. She did do a romcom before (forgot its name)...


----------



## LADC_chick

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I usually nod my head along to every single post you make, and this one is no exception, lol.
> And to the bolded - Julia Roberts, anyone?  She's really typecast and seems to stick to those roles too with just a couple of exceptions. I love how Angie isn't typecast and does a variety, but her forte seems to be the strong, action based roles.


Thanks! 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I TOTALLY agree!! They shouldn't _let it_.  But they do
> Notice how AJ is never in a romantic comedy? Or a scary movie?
> And how Jen is never a bad a$$ or a super hero?
> 
> Most actors/actresses clearly have preference or strengths.  I wish they didn't choose such typecast roles.


True. But I guess in the end it doesn't matter all that much because their pocketbooks aren't suffering from the choice.


----------



## Swanky

verah true


----------



## kittenslingerie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What about her personality?


I'm going to plead the 5th rather than get in heated debate over Angelina whom I do not know or care enough about to debate over.


----------



## bisousx

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I TOTALLY agree!! They shouldn't _let it_.  But they do
> Notice how AJ is never in a romantic comedy? Or a scary movie?
> And how Jen is never a bad a$$ or a super hero?
> 
> Most actors/actresses clearly have preference or strengths.  I wish they didn't choose such typecast roles.



Yep... Both are highly paid, so it works for them.


----------



## Ritovskyta

She did movies that are so different from one another, IMO




In Changeling+ A Mighty Heart+ Beyond Borders+ Original Sin+The Bone Collector she showed a very fragile, emotional Angie.

She is by nature kind of tough, but when she speaks on the ONU videos she'll all emotion.

Could she play, legally blonde, like Reese ? Perhaps. But I doubt she wants to play the "dumb" girly girl act.... but who knows?


----------



## Ritovskyta

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh I TOTALLY agree!! They shouldn't _let it_.  But they do
> Notice how AJ is never in a romantic comedy? Or a scary movie?
> And how Jen is never a bad a$$ or a super hero?
> 
> Most actors/actresses clearly have preference or strengths.  I wish they didn't choose such typecast roles.



AJ did the tourist. It was a romantic comedy. she just played the ice queen. Mister and mister sweet is also a Rom-com

And she did cyborg as one of her first films ever, which was in the scary realm, but she - again - was a robot so she never showed much emotion ....


----------



## Swanky

Agreeing to disagree 
I didn't find either to be a genre specific rom-com.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: 'Maleficent' Set in England!

Source: JustJared

















Last one


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ritovskyta said:


> AJ did the tourist. It was a romantic comedy. she just played the ice queen. *Mister and mister sweet* is also a Rom-com



Which one was this?


----------



## chowlover2

Angie's jewelry in the Tourist was the best part of the movie for me. It was gorgeous.


----------



## ByeKitty

I personally love that she does humanitarian work... She's not the bubbly girly girl type, but I like that a lot.. I can relate to that


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> *I personally love that she does humanitarian work*... She's *not the bubbly girly girl type, but I like that a lot*.. I can relate to that





Me too!! I admire her.


----------



## jun3machina

^ dito...


----------



## Ritovskyta

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Which one was this?



that must of been my lack of sleep and sheer exhaustion movie. 

I came here to unwind, which means I am usually tired as hell and I end up making no sense 99.9% of the time.

I meant, mr&mrs Smith .... what the hell I wrote that I have no idea


----------



## An4

have you guys forgotten about this one? 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0282687/


a scene from the movie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZLU--uWXEc


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe! She looks horrible as a blonde...


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: 'Maleficent' Stunts!

Angelina Jolie does some stunt work for her upcoming movie Maleficent on Tuesday (June 26) in Buckinghamshire, England.

The 37-year-old actress flew through the air held up by wires for the stunt  we cant wait to see it on the big screen!

Angelina plays the villain in the re-imagining of Disneys classic fairy tale, Sleeping Beauty. Elle Fanning takes on the role of Princess Aurora in the flick, which is set to hit theaters in March of 2014.

Source: JustJared


----------



## An4

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Hehe! She looks horrible as a blonde...



sooo unnatural! I felt like I was watching something illegal during the whole movie. but I guess it was a challenge for her.


----------



## angelnyc89

^LOL I thought she was a natural blonde but her mom dyed her hair dark when she was young. I dont like AJ as a blonde.


----------



## An4

^ hehe, I really don't know, she didn't appear blond in her old photos, but she has fair eyebrows and bluish eyes, so it's possible. the whole movie with her in that role was weird to me. MAMS was a cool rom com, the role fit her, this one was so generic and plain.


----------



## angelnyc89

I think she was a blonde when she was little, but her hair became darker as she grew. I have a few younger cousins who had light brownish hair and they look adorable but when they got older, it got darker.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Source: GoogleImages


----------



## An4

^^ she was so cute, thx for the pics. oh yes, that's common. I was blond when I was little, (I'm a brunette know, no dying), but I like to joke whenever I say or do sth silly that I'm actually a natural blond so it's normal


----------



## anitalilac

angelnyc89 said:


>



her mother is really really beautiful!


----------



## Swanky

yes, her mother was really beautiful!


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> *I personally love that she does humanitarian work..*. She's not the bubbly girly girl type, but I like that a lot.. I can relate to that


----------



## LADC_chick

She's got the same profile of her mother! I don't see much of Jon Voight in her.


----------



## chowlover2

Shiloh looks so much like Angelina when she was younger.


----------



## Chanel522

Shiloh does look a lot like Angelina when she was young.  Her Mom was so pretty and Angelina seemed to adore her.  I don't think she's ever really bounced back after losing her mother.  I can't even imagine


----------



## chowlover2

Chanel522 said:
			
		

> Shiloh does look a lot like Angelina when she was young.  Her Mom was so pretty and Angelina seemed to adore her.  I don't think she's ever really bounced back after losing her mother.  I can't even imagine



I think it has made Angelina an even better Mother than she was before. She appreciates how her Mom grounded her and wants to do the same for her kids.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks exactly like her mother!


----------



## Ritovskyta

She was very wild and from what she always told us she was very rebel. very free. She did all the wrong things as soon as she felt like doing them.

And her mother was always there for her. 

I think she is aware - since she "grew up" around the Madox time , that she may not have been here, and have became who she now is, had she not have been always accepted by one person- her mother.

So, loosing her, she lost her safe ground. Her home. I guess we all felt- will fell - like that when it happens to us.

I never really understood why and how she allowed Angie to get away with so much - but maybe she just saw her daughter needed to be that lost to be able to found herself. I don't know. Angie did such crazy, mad, unbelievably weird things ...

It's amazing how much she has changed


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> Shiloh looks so much like Angelina when she was younger.




I agree!


----------



## karo

Vivienne and Knox visiting Angelina on set
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ox-gets-stride-Disney-villain-Maleficent.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Awwwwe, how cute..


----------



## chowlover2

It must be a blast for the kids seeing her make this movie!


----------



## angelnyc89

^It probably is!

I found another pic of a young AJ:






I see a lot of AJ in Shi.


----------



## Swanky

Cool, and probably pretty confusing for the little ones though.


----------



## angelnyc89

Ritovskyta said:


> She was very wild and from what she always told us she was very rebel. very free. She did all the wrong things as soon as she felt like doing them.
> 
> And her mother was always there for her.
> 
> I think she is aware - since she "grew up" around the Madox time , that she may not have been here, and have became who she now is, had she not have been always accepted by one person- her mother.
> 
> So, loosing her, she lost her safe ground. Her home. I guess we all felt- will fell - like that when it happens to us.
> 
> I never really understood why and how she allowed Angie to get away with so much - but maybe she just saw her daughter needed to be that lost to be able to found herself. I don't know. Angie did such crazy, mad, unbelievably weird things ...
> 
> It's amazing how much she has changed


----------



## ByeKitty

angelnyc89 said:


> ^It probably is!
> 
> I found another pic of a young AJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of AJ in Shi.



Aww yes, Shiloh does resemble her. I see some Brad in Shiloh too, though!
Same goes for the twins.. they're cute mixes of Brad and Angelina.


----------



## qudz104

Ang looks like her mom and Shi looks like baby Ang!! Beautiful pics, TFS!


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> ^It probably is!
> 
> I found another pic of a young AJ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see a lot of AJ in Shi.




Such a cute photo!


----------



## Chanel522

They have beautiful beautiful children.  Very lucky little ones too


----------



## An4

Angelina looks more like her mom as she gets older, but she has a lot of her dad's features as well. I think she got the best of both her parents, a perfect blend 








and here are some young pics of her, still beautiful IMO - http://www.celebessence.com/2012/06...otos-of-angelina-jolie-before-she-was-famous/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Shiloh looks just like him.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^I see Jon Voight in her, too.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Twins Visit 'Maleficent' Set!

Angelina Jolie films some more scenes for Maleficent on Wednesday (June 27) in Buckinghamshire, England.

The 37-year-old actress got a special visit from her almost 4-year-old twins, Knox and Vivienne, on the set of Disneys retelling of Sleeping Beauty.

Its not anti-princess, Angelina told EW earlier this year about the movie. But its the first time theyre looking at this epic woman  I hope in the end you see a woman who is capable of being many things, and just because she protects herself and is aggressive, it doesnt mean she cant have other [warmer] qualities.

Its a really great script, she added. Im having a lot of fun  My kids are very happy.

Source: JustJared


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Vivienne's hoody says "Stay Cute" on the back.


----------



## anitalilac

An4 said:


> Angelina looks more like her mom as she gets older, but she has a lot of her dad's features as well. I think she got the best of both her parents, a perfect blend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and here are some young pics of her, still beautiful IMO - http://www.celebessence.com/2012/06...otos-of-angelina-jolie-before-she-was-famous/



oh wow!! Angelina Jolie Sr!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: 'Maleficent' Cavalry Scenes!

Angelina Jolie dons her iconic costume on the set of Maleficent on Thursday (June 28) in Buckinghamshire, England.

The 37-year-old actress filmed alongside a cavalry of horses and men dressed up in battle scene attire!

That same day, Angelinas kids Pax and Shiloh visited their mom on set.

The day before, Angies adorable twins Knox and Vivienne watched their mama in action on the English countryside set of the Sleeping Beauty reboot! All the kiddos must be so proud of their mom!!!

Maleficent, which also stars Elle Fanning, is set to be released in theaters in 2014.

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt's Brother Doug Stars in Virgin Mobile Commercial!

Check out this commercial for Virgin Mobile Australia featuring Brad Pitt&#8216;s brother Doug!

&#8220;Hello everyone, my name is Doug Pitt and welcome to my home. Come on inside, let me take you for a tour,&#8221; he tells the viewers. &#8220;This is the family living room. This is where I usually don&#8217;t get to pick what is on the TV.&#8221;

&#8220;Doug&#8217;s just a regular guy. He washes his own car, pays his own bills, and does his own laundry. You see, unlike his famous bro, Doug&#8217;s never been the star of anything,&#8221; the narrator adds.

WHAT DO YOU THINK of Doug Pitt&#8217;s Virgin Mobile commercial?

Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/07/02...ars-in-virgin-mobile-commercial/?ref=topposts

I cant watch the video because the video is not available to my country (US), I believe it is for the residents of Australia.


----------



## lulu212121

http://www.ky3.com/news/ky3-springf...most-famous-pitt-20120703,0,6469335.htmlstory

Here's a link. Pretty funny.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hehe, he's cute too!


----------



## angelnyc89

They are so brothers!


----------



## Kimm992

Brad's brother is hilarious!  They actually look a lot alike!


----------



## Chanel522

That was hilarious!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie visits Bosnia for film festival

SARAJEVO, Bosnia-Herzegovina (AP)  Angelina Jolie has arrived in Bosnia to attend the Sarajevo Film Festival, this time as the city's honorary citizen.
Jolie has previously visited the country as a UNHCR ambassador which inspired her to make her own movie about the 1992-95 Bosnia war.
"In the Land of Blood and Honey" was released last year. In April, authorities in Sarajevo named the actress-director an honorary citizen in recognition of her directorial debut.
Jolie landed in Bosnia's capital on Saturday with three of her children and will appear on the red carpet at the film festival in the evening.

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/angelina-jolie-visits-bosnia-film-festival-143125366.html


----------



## karo

Angelina Jolie arriving in Sarajevo with Shiloh, Zahara and Pax (July 7).
celebrity-gossip


----------



## Swanky

I love the dress, although it's completely inappropriate season-wise and it's slightly Morticia-esque


----------



## chowlover2

swanky mama of three said:
			
		

> i love the dress, although it's completely inappropriate season-wise and it's slightly morticia-esque



ita!


----------



## angelnyc89

^Me 3.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Heads to Sarajevo Film Festival!

Angelina Jolie is all smiles as she leaves her hotel to make her way to the 18th Sarajevo Film Festival on Saturday (July 7) in Bosnia and Herzegovina.

The 37-year-old actress was awarded with the Honorary Citizen of Sarajevo Award while at the festival. Congrats, Angie!

The time I spent and the people I met in Bosnia have changed me forever. I cant tell you how much it means to me to be named an honorary citizen of Sarajevo, a city so dear to my heart, Angelina said while receiving the award.




Source: JustJared













Angelina Jolie's 18th Sarajevo Film Festival Appearance

Source: Celebrity Gossip














I really like her pants.


----------



## Swanky

So pretty when she smiles.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Very.


----------



## Chanel522

Beautiful!!  Pure perfection...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I love the dress, although it's completely inappropriate season-wise and it's slightly Morticia-esque



Agreed.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Bye Bye, Bosnia!

Angelina Jolie holds tight to her little one Zahara as they get ready to board a plane on Sunday (July 8) in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina.

The 37-year-old actress and director flashed her gorgeous engagement ring as she said goodbye to some locals! Angelina and her partner Brad Pitt confirmed their engagement back in April.

Joining Angelina and Zahara at the airport were siblings Pax and Shiloh.

Angie was in town for the 18th Sarajevo Film Festival, where she was awarded with the Honorary Citizen of Sarajevo Award. Congrats, Angie!


Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

I like her wedges. Are they Tory Burch?


----------



## Brandless

She always wears classic clothes and shoes, minimal make-up, 
and yet comes out looking more gorgeous than most trendy celebrities.


----------



## Chanel522

Brandless said:


> She always wears classic clothes and shoes, minimal make-up,
> and yet comes out looking more gorgeous than most trendy celebrities.



Agreed!!  It's because she doesn't try so hard I think.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why is she always covered in head to toe black when traveling in warm places?


----------



## chowlover2

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why is she always covered in head to toe black when traveling in warm places?


Maybe protecting her skin? You never see her with a tan.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That's true, but black attracts the sun, so if that were the case she would be in head to toe white.


----------



## chowlover2

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ That's true, but black attracts the sun, so if that were the case she would be in head to toe white.


Not a clue, I see her as a more black type girl than all white though. Even when she was with Billy Bob she tended more toward dark colors.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chowlover2 said:


> Not a clue, I see her as a more black type girl than all white though. Even when she was with Billy Bob she tended more toward dark colors.



Yes, I agree, lots of black, gray, and brown for her. She does pull out the lighter colors sometimes though and I think they flatter her. She looks much less harsh.


----------



## azureartist

Didn't know she was in a 1997 Rolling Stone video...Anybody Seen My Baby 
Scroll down for video...
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-romance-Angelina-Jolie-claims-new-book.html


----------



## Nathalya

Her nails are super long


----------



## angelnyc89

If I'm not mistaken, she did a few music videos.


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## azureartist

Wow! She had killer curves back then!


----------



## chowlover2

Wow, I had no idea she did music videos. Gia was where I first saw her and was impressed by her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


>





She looked very pretty in this video!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt's Brother Responds to Mom's Anti-Gay Letter

Brad Pitt&#8216;s brother Doug has spoken out about their mother Jane&#8216;s anti-gay and anti-***** letter that she recently wrote as an opinion piece for a Missouri newspaper.

&#8220;You know, I think moms and dads and kids agree to disagree all over the world. So why would our family be any different?&#8221; Doug said during an appearance on Today (via THR). &#8220;There can be healthy discussion when people disagree with you. The bad thing is when it turns to venom and negativity, and we don&#8217;t have that in our family. It&#8217;s open discussion. We can learn from each other and, if anything, it solidifies your point. Or maybe you learn something.&#8221;

Doug appeared on the show to promote his new role as the spokesperson for Virgin Mobile Australia.

Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/07/09/brad-pitts-brother-responds-to-moms-anti-gay-letter/

There's a video too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His brother is cute. I thought that was a good answer in regards to the letter.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I thought so too. It shows that they are all pretty close even though they may have differing opinions. Nice to see that, I feel like families aren't as close as they used to be. Kids are on their phones/technologically advance and parents are busy with work.


----------



## GTOFan

Angelina's is looking more and more like her brother.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> His brother is cute. *I thought that was a good* *answer in regards to the letter*.




I agree. 

He's a cutie.


----------



## Ladybug09

Agree....nothing wrong with differing opinions...as long as people are adult about them.





angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt's Brother Responds to Mom's Anti-Gay Letter
> 
> Brad Pitts brother Doug has spoken out about their mother Janes anti-gay and anti-***** letter that she recently wrote as an opinion piece for a Missouri newspaper.
> 
> You know, I think moms and dads and kids agree to disagree all over the world. So why would our family be any different? Doug said during an appearance on Today (via THR). There can be healthy discussion when people disagree with you. The bad thing is when it turns to venom and negativity, and we dont have that in our family. Its open discussion. We can learn from each other and, if anything, it solidifies your point. Or maybe you learn something.
> 
> Doug appeared on the show to promote his new role as the spokesperson for Virgin Mobile Australia.
> 
> Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/07/09/brad-pitts-brother-responds-to-moms-anti-gay-letter/
> 
> There's a video too.


----------



## chowlover2

To each his own. I never agreed with my parents politics, we just weren't in the public eye.


----------



## An4

angelnyc89 said:


>




thanks for posting, I had no idea this one existed! 
she looked gorgeous. but what is up with her and the tongue? all her movies, videos... she really gets involved in the kissing 

as for her and always wearing black, I remember one interview where she said she wore dark colored clothes because she's a klutz  always spills something and doesn't like to think about her clothes so it's easiest to jut go with darker colors.


----------



## Sweetpea83

An4 said:


> thanks for posting, I had no idea this one existed!
> she looked gorgeous. but what is up with her and the tongue? *all her movies,* *videos... she really gets involved in the kissing*
> 
> as for her and always wearing black, I remember one interview where she said she wore dark colored clothes because she's a klutz  always spills something and doesn't like to think about her clothes so it's easiest to jut go with darker colors.



I think it's because she has those plump lips..


----------



## Ycyap

Yeah! everything leaks out....doesn't close properly!! Lol!!


----------



## Ladybug09

yeah too much....

Summation of this vid: Old dude messing with the young girl.



An4 said:


> thanks for posting, I had no idea this one existed!
> she looked gorgeous.* but what is up with her and the tongue*? all her movies, videos... she really gets involved in the kissing
> 
> as for her and always wearing black, I remember one interview where she said she wore dark colored clothes because she's a klutz  always spills something and doesn't like to think about her clothes so it's easiest to jut go with darker colors.


----------



## Nat

Nathalya said:


> Her nails are super long



I believe her long nails are for the film she's currently making. But they look quite scary to me, LOL!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Back To Work on 'Maleficent'!

Angelina Jolie flies high while doing some stunts for her upcoming film Maleficent on Wednesday (July 11) in Buckinghamshire, England.

The 37-year-old actress was strapped to some high wires and hoisted in the air to shoot some scenes for the action packed flick!

Angie recently took a short break from filming to head to the 18th Sarajevo Film Festival, where she received the Honorary Citizen of Sarajevo Award.

She was joined in Sarajevo by three of her kiddos Shiloh, Zahara, and Pax.


Source: JustJared


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cannot wait to see that movie!

I watched Girl, Interrupted last night..she was so great in it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I loved her in that movie. They were all so good in it.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brangelina due to kick off Olympic party season

LONDON (AP) &#8212; The Olympic athletes' parade is two days away, but the celebrity parade has already begun in London.

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are among the stars expected at London's Victoria & Albert Museum on Wednesday night for a charity gala honoring boxing great Muhammad Ali.

The 70-year-old boxer is expected to attend the Sports for Peace event, while other rumored guests include David Beckham.

Tickets started at 2,500 pounds ($3,900) and will raise money for the educational Muhammad Ali Center and for research into Parkinson's disease.

British newspapers are reporting that Ali, who has battled the degenerative condition for almost 30 years, will have a role in the Olympics opening ceremony on Friday.

Ali won gold at the 1960 Rome Olympics when he was known as Cassius Clay.


Source: http://news.yahoo.com/brangelina-due-kick-off-olympic-party-season-150938842--oly.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

I miss seeing pics....:tumbleweed:


----------



## angelnyc89

They haven't been out and about ...


----------



## An4

Sweetpea83 said:


> I miss seeing pics....:tumbleweed:



here's something to help with the wait - a little trip to the past 

http://www.joliesdragon.com/angel_dolls/JolieMags.htm


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thanks for sharing!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: New 'Killing Them Softly' Stills!

Check out these new stills of Brad Pitt in his upcoming film Killing Them Softly!

The 48-year-old actor plays Jackie Cogan, a professional enforcer who investigates a heist that went down during a mob-protected poker game.

Killing Them Softly also stars Richard Jenkins, Ray Liotta, James Gandolfini, and Scoot McNairy.

Back in May, Brad attended the premiere of the film at the 2012 Cannes Film Festival.

Make sure to catch Killing Them Softly in theaters on October 19!


Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/07/30/brad-pitt-new-killing-them-softly-stills/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Much better!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...looking good Brad!


----------



## Ladybug09

He looks the same as he always does to me...To me his attraction is just memeh now.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I agree. He looked much better when he first got together with AJ.


----------



## Chanel522

Brad is still a really good looking guy, he's just not going overboard with plastic surgery to keep himself looking 35.  He's still nice to stare at that's for sure


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Wouldn't kick him outta bed.

Have I said that before in this thread? lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Wouldn't kick him outta bed.
> 
> Have I said that before in this thread? lol.




Yes, hehe.  And I'll agree with you again...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

How old is he? He doesn't seem to be aging well.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah he has most definitely aged. Six kids in six years will do that to you.

I suppose the most important decision he had to make prior to that time was what time to spark up, how often and what shade of white to paint his Beverly Hills mansion wall.


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yeah he has most definitely aged. Six kids in six years will do that to you.
> 
> I suppose the most important decision he had to make prior to that time was what time to spark up, how often and what shade of white to paint his Beverly Hills mansion wall.


 That's the truth! I think he's tired but happy these days, he always wanted a big family.


----------



## emcosmo1639

He's aged, but I think he's aged well.


----------



## Swanky

he looks old and unkempt IMO. . . . stinky, lol!
His skin was bad 15 yrs ago, pre-Ang and babies.  But yeah, raising kids and getting older hasn't helped.


----------



## Sweetpea83

emcosmo1639 said:


> He's aged, but I think he's aged well.




Ita!!


----------



## Chanel522

I think I prefer him without facial hair and I don't really like the slicked back hairstyle.  He seems to try out different looks or just do whatever he feels like doing for a while.  I'm sure he figures with Angie on his arm he's always gonna look amazing!!


----------



## winnstar123

I think he(and acting) is getting better & better with age, he don't want keeping a pretty face/image, he's tried many different characters and not to repeating the same which is great I think.
I think he is or will be better than R. Redford.


----------



## kittenslingerie

angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt: New 'Killing Them Softly' Stills!
> 
> Check out these new stills of Brad Pitt in his upcoming film Killing Them Softly!
> 
> The 48-year-old actor plays Jackie Cogan, a professional enforcer who investigates a heist that went down during a mob-protected poker game.
> 
> Killing Them Softly also stars Richard Jenkins, Ray Liotta, James Gandolfini, and Scoot McNairy.
> 
> Back in May, Brad attended the premiere of the film at the 2012 Cannes Film Festival.
> 
> Make sure to catch Killing Them Softly in theaters on October 19!
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/07/30/brad-pitt-new-killing-them-softly-stills/



He has a scrawny Hollywood metrosexual look about him these days.


----------



## CourtneyMc22

BagOuttaHell said:


> *Wouldn't kick him outta bed*.
> 
> Have I said that before in this thread? lol.


 Ha, so true!! 



emcosmo1639 said:


> He's aged, but I think he's aged well.


 ITA. I think it's scary our Tom Cruise looks exactly the same after 30 years, it's not natural!! I think Brad was at his absolute gorgeousness peek in Benjamin Button with those jeans and leather jacket driving that motorcycle!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita about Tom Cruise...unreal! I think Brad looks his age...isn't he like 50?


----------



## Swanky

He was born in '63, just looked it up.  He looks older to me.  I liked him best in Joe Black days!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Reprises His Cowboy Look in The Counselor*

When it comes to successfully pulling off various (and often hairy) looks for movie roles, we tip our hat to Brad Pitt.

And when it comes to pulling off cowboy hats &#8211; well, he's probably persuaded many a fan to move to the wild, wild West.

Shooting his latest film, The Counselor, in London Tuesday, Angelina Jolie's fiancé once again channeled his inner cowboy with the down-home southern accessory (and a full head of long hair). The film, which tells the story of a lawyer caught up with the drug-trafficking industry, also stars Cameron Diaz, Penélope Cruz, Javier Bardem and Michael Fassbender.

And the look is a walk &#8211; more like a horseback ride &#8211; down memory lane for Pitt, 48, who sported a similar hat-happy and mustached look in 1991's classic Thelma & Louise. Encountering the duo (Susan Sarandon and Geena Davis) on their way out west, he played the sticky-fingered J.D. in his sexy supporting role.


Source:http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20617219,00.html

(he's 48..I was close, lol)


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Cameo in Paolo Sorrentino's 'Great Beauty'?

Angelina Jolie will be making a small appearance in Paolo Sorrentinos The Great Beauty, according to the filmmaker himself!

The film will be set in Rome and feature frequent Sorrentino collaborator Toni Servillo, who will play a La Dolce Vita-style reporter, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

Angelina, who is currently wrapping up work on Maleficent, will have a cameo role, though details on the part are being kept under wraps.

If the film is finished on time, it will become Sorrentinos fifth film in a row to land at the Cannes Film Festival.

ARE YOU EXCITED for Angelina Jolies cameo appearance in The Great Beauty?


Source: JustJared


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> He was born in '63, just looked it up.  He looks older to me.*  I liked him best in Joe Black days*!


----------



## CCfor C

He was an unknown when he was in Thelma and Louise...my BF and I diieeddd when we watched him...very nice...


----------



## chowlover2

Before he was in Thelma & Louise, he had an arc on Dallas. That was ages ago.


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: Ponytail for 'The Counselor'

Brad Pitt suits up on the set of his latest movie, The Counselor, on Saturday (August 4) in London, England.

The 48-year-old actor wore his hair back in a low ponytail as he shot scenes.

The Ridley Scott-directed film is about a lawyer who finds himself in over his head when he gets involved in drug trafficking.

The Counselor also stars Michael Fassbender, Penelope Cruz, Javier Bardem, and Cameron Diaz.

10+ pictures inside of Brad Pitt on the set of his new flick The Counselor&#8230;


Source: http://www.justjared.com/2012/08/04/brad-pitt-ponytail-for-the-counselor/?ref=topposts


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I am looking forward to watching this movie...lots of great actors in it!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt&#8217;s lookalike stunt double

http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/now/brad-pitt-lookalike-stunt-double-180558439.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt's Birthday Gift for Maddox: Suzuki Motorbike!

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie&#8216;s son Maddox turned 11-years-old on Sunday (August 5) and he was surprised with a super fun gift by his dad!

The 48-year-old actor bought Maddox a Suzuki DRZ-125 motorbike, a rep for the automobile and dirt bike company told E! News.

&#8220;He wants the boys to be able to ride them on private land [in Ruislip, Germany],&#8221; a source told the site. &#8220;It&#8217;ll be a fun thing for them to do, and obviously he has a real passion for bikes which he&#8217;d like to pass on.&#8221;

The bike that Brad bought was designed specifically for the youth market and reaches top speeds of 50 miles per hour.

WHAT DO YOU THINK of Brad Pitt&#8217;s gift for Maddox&#8217;s birthday?



Source: JustJared


----------



## Swanky

I think if my DH brought one home for my 11 yr old I'd kick his azz


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt's Birthday Gift for Maddox: Suzuki Motorbike!
> 
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolies son Maddox turned 11-years-old on Sunday (August 5) and he was surprised with a super fun gift by his dad!
> 
> The 48-year-old actor bought Maddox a Suzuki DRZ-125 motorbike, a rep for the automobile and dirt bike company told E! News.
> 
> He wants the boys to be able to ride them on private land [in Ruislip, Germany], a source told the site. Itll be a fun thing for them to do, and obviously he has a real passion for bikes which hed like to pass on.
> 
> The bike that Brad bought was designed specifically for the youth market and reaches top speeds of 50 miles per hour.
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Brad Pitts gift for Maddoxs birthday?
> 
> 
> 
> Source: JustJared




Hehe, I'm sure he'll be okay riding it..with the proper safety precautions...of course.


----------



## Chanel522

We bought our son a Yamaha YZ110 when he turned 7...it's a dirtbike though, not sure really what the bike is that Brad bought.  

Anyway, we got him all the safety equipment so that when he was finally ready to get on the poor little thing almost fell off because he was so protected, but he got bored with it and now it just sits in one of the garage bays under a cover.  He's into riding the golf cart more now...lol!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All the moto heads started earlier than 11. I think. By then they are thinking pro. lol.


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think if my DH brought one home for my 11 yr old I'd kick his azz


 
I totally agree with you.  It's not something I would encourage - I told my boys if they wanted to participate in that type of activity, it would have to be after they were dependent on me.  Neither one ever did.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Wedding Rumors Flare Up &#8211; Cool Down Fast*

Forget garden-variety buzz. The possibility that Brad Pitt is marrying Angelina Jolie this weekend in France is getting "real buzz."

So says an excited but unnamed source to the U.K's Sun, based on rumors that the couple are hosting some kind of event at their château with guests including Pitt's parents and Jolie's engagement-ring jeweler.

But multiple sources tell PEOPLE there is no wedding this weekend. (Reps did not respond for comment.) The local newspaper Var Matin also shot down a France 3 TV report of a Saturday wedding. And officials in the village say they don't know anything about it and that it likely couldn't happen anyway. 

"Under French law couples have to get married at the town hall," Patrick Mareschi, deputy culture secretary of the nearby village of Correns, tells Reuters. "Unlike with a religious wedding, there's no way a couple can hold a civil ceremony at their own home."

Which is pretty much what the photo agency X17 found out. It grumbled on its website:

"We sent an X17 photographer all the way down to the south of France &#8211; it's pretty much in the middle of nowhere &#8211; to check out Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's chateau Miraval to see just what's going on and ... drumroll, please ... there's NOTHING going on!" the site says.

Not only did its photographer not find any signs the couple, engaged last spring, were tying the knot &#8211; no security guards, no party planners &#8211; it didn't even see evidence of other rumors that Pitt was hosting a wedding anniversary party for his parents. 

Source:http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20620097,00.html


----------



## Ladybug09

does anyone else not really care about them neither Aniston getting married?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Sorry your question doesn't make sense..?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ladybug09 said:


> does anyone else not really care about them neither Aniston getting married?





Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Sorry your question doesn't make sense..?



She means, does anyone not care about Jen/Justin and brad/ang getting married.


----------



## bisbee

Care? Not really - but I like JA, and I would like her to get married if that's what she wants. I like those 2 together.

Angelina/Brad? Seems like their children would like them to get married - and since they are already joined in parenthood, it would be nice for the children if they went through with the ceremony.

Neither occurrence will make a bit of difference in my life.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisbee said:


> Care? Not really - but I like JA, and I would like her to get married if that's what she wants. I like those 2 together.
> 
> *Angelina/Brad? Seems like their children would like them to get married - and since they are already joined in parenthood, it would be nice for the children if they went through with the ceremony.*
> 
> _Neither occurrence will make a bit of difference in my life._



Ita.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's sill for them to almost "blame" the kids for getting married.  They made a comment years ago about not getting married until everyone can. . .  it's ok to change your mind!  Why not just say it?


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's sill for them to almost "blame" the kids for getting married.  They made a comment years ago about not getting married until everyone can. . .  it's ok to change your mind!  Why not just say it?



I do believe their kids has a lot to do it. They have six "young" children and most kids at a young age can be very persuasive. I can only imagine them getting pressured and being asked everyday why they are not married.  Whose kids doesn't want to see their parents get married, specially when they get along well? I think all kids wants to see their parents married. Even when their parents are already divorced, most are stilling wishing they would get back together and get married again.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read in US that they are technically married since they completed the paperwork in France and the ceremony is just a formality.


----------



## chowlover2

They are almost common law in the US aren't they? It should be close to 7 yrs they have been together already.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read in US that they are technically married since they completed the paperwork in France and the ceremony is just a formality.



Hmmm, interesting..


----------



## Ladybug09

DC-Cutie said:


> She means, does anyone not care about Jen/Justin and brad/ang getting married.


 hahah, thanks for the translation! Sometimes I type too fast and don't proofread.


----------



## nicole2730

chowlover2 said:


> They are almost common law in the US aren't they? It should be close to 7 yrs they have been together already.



the US doesn't have "common law" anymore. 
they've got a half dozen kids together, that's more binding than a marriage certificate!


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's sill for them to almost "blame" the kids for getting married. They made a comment years ago about not getting married until everyone can. . . it's ok to change your mind! Why not just say it?


 
I wouldn't think "blame" enters into it. Their children are getting older...they are of the age where they understand marriage, and if their friends' parents are married, they want their own parents to be married. It's very understandable...and perfectly legitimate, in my opinion!


----------



## lovehgss1

bisbee said:


> I wouldn't think "blame" enters into it. Their children are getting older...they are of the age where they understand marriage, and if their friends' parents are married, they want their own parents to be married. It's very understandable...and perfectly legitimate, in my opinion!



I agree, it's why Sting ultimately married his wife Trudie. He said his kids pushed them to finally tie the knot.


----------



## scarlet555

^Agree


----------



## Swanky

Eh 
If my DH cited the reason to marry as "because our kids want me to" I'd be less than enthused, lol!
They should get married because THEY want to, and I personally assume that's why.  
But saying it's for the kids seems like they need to save face for those times they proclaimed they won't marry until gays are also able to.

It's just my opinion


----------



## cakegirl

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read in US that they are technically married since they completed the paperwork in France and the ceremony is just a formality.


This is probably true. I was married in another country and we were considered married when we filed our paperwork there. We had our wedding a few days later but it was also just a formality(although that's the day we celebrate as our anniversary.) . It is done that way in many countries. It is also interesting that they won't have to file any paperwork back in the US. A foreign marriage is binding here as long as its legal.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

nicole2730 said:


> the US doesn't have "common law" anymore.
> they've got a half dozen kids together, that's more binding than a marriage certificate!



There's still common law in some states, but not in California. 

I agree with Swanky, I thought it was kind of silly to "blame" their kids.


----------



## LADC_chick

I guess it's a matter of perspective. If they discussed it with the kids, which it seems they did, and decided that they'd make their union  legal because it's what the kids wanted, I don't know if it's really "blaming" the kids. Would it be blaming the kids if the kids wanted to go to Disneyworld even if it hadn't been Brad and Angelina's plan beforehand?

*Kanye shrug* In the end they put their children before their politics.


----------



## cakegirl

LADC_chick said:


> I guess it's a matter of perspective. If they discussed it with the kids, which it seems they did, and decided that they'd make their union  legal because it's what the kids wanted, I don't know if it's really "blaming" the kids. Would it be blaming the kids if the kids wanted to go to Disneyworld even if it hadn't been Brad and Angelina's plan beforehand?
> 
> *Kanye shrug* In the end they put their children before their politics.



I don't think, and I imagine some others agree with me, that they seriously weren't getting married all that time because of politics-so now they are using the kids to get out of that position. When they first made the statement it seemed like a way to deflect questions about getting married and sound morally superior at the same time.

It is kind of a ridiculous position and would only be helpful if people  so wanted them to get married that they would actually change laws to get them to do so.


----------



## Swanky

I agree ^


And yes of course, it' all perspective. . .  opinion.   I mean, because who _really_ cares right!? lol!  It's their life, we're just here to talk about it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jolie didn't say she was against marriage until every could marry. That was all Brad. In interviews she always seemed more open to it.


----------



## nicole2730

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *There's still common law in some states*, but not in California.
> 
> I agree with Swanky, I thought it was kind of silly to "blame" their kids.



^ really? that idea seems so antiquated. i don't know if they've been in any one particular state long enough to even qualify! haha


----------



## Ladybug09

nicole2730 said:


> the US doesn't have "common law" anymore.
> they've got a half dozen kids together, that's more binding than a marriage certificate!


 Yes they do....It's not a national law, it's according to the state you live in, and in many states after a period of time you are considered common-law.


----------



## Swanky

Pretty sure the point is moot considering they aren't living here much anyhow


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> *Yes they do*....It's not a national law, it's according to the state you live in, and in many states after a period of time you are considered common-law.




I thought so too..


----------



## lovemysavior

I agree that they need to quit putting up excuses to marry or not to marry.  If they really love each other and feel that this is what they want then they shouldn't base their decision on what their kids say or "equality" rights.  If they truly want to be husband and wife, nothing or no one should be the reason to do it.  There has got to be deeper reasons or feelings as to why they haven't tied the knot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Vivienne Jolie-Pitt Lands a Role in Angelina Jolie's Movie*

Vivienne Jolie-Pitt is following in her parents' footsteps.

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's daughter, 4, landed her first Hollywood gig, Walt Disney Studios confirmed to PEOPLE on Wednesday in a statement.

Jolie-Pitt will play the child version of Princess Aurora, opposite Jolie, in Maleficent, the live-action updated version of the classic fairy-tale Sleeping Beauty.

Elle Fanning, who plays the grown version of Aurora, will take on the majority of Aurora's role, according to sources, who add that Jolie-Pitt's part is very minor.

Sources also note that as of now, it is unknown whether Jolie, 37, and her little one will share a scene, or if Jolie-Pitt will have any lines.

This isn't the first time a child in the famous family has joined one of their parents in a movie. Shiloh Jolie-Pitt had a cameo as a toddler in Pitt's film, The Curious Case of Benjamin Button, which was released in December 2008. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20623502,00.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Well, there goes her first SAG credit.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I finally saw the movie Meet Joe Black tonight...Brad was YUMMY looking in it...good movie overall.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> I finally saw the movie Meet Joe Black tonight...Brad was YUMMY looking in it...good movie overall.



I have yet to see it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He's great in it..


----------



## bagsforme

Sweetpea83 said:


> I finally saw the movie Meet Joe Black tonight...Brad was YUMMY looking in it...good movie overall.



He does look his best in that movie.


Where have they been?  Its been very quite in the news.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I know...too quiet!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Nothing is coming up in the news for them either, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt Take Kids to France for Some Fun*

Vive le weekend!

Angelina Jolie, fiancé Brad Pitt and four of their children surprised locals on Saturday when they visited the coastal town of Le Touquet, France for some family fun.

Jolie, who visited Le Touquet last September, flew her family from London to the beach town via helicopter and played tour guide as she led her brood to some of her favorite spots.

The first thing on the Jolie-Pitt family's agenda was lunch at Au Bureau on Rue de Londres. Nestled in the back of the crowded restaurant, Jolie and Pitt ordered up five pizzas for Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 6, Knox, 4, and Vivienne, 4.

Then, it was time to shop! The famous family stopped into Culture Kid, a small family-owned toy shop. The Jolie-Pitt kids scooped up dinosaur figurines, dolls, Barbie clothes, rubber stamps and more for around $215.

"I wasn't notified of their visit. I didn't expect it. I didn't even recognize them. I said 'Bonjour' like I do to all my clients and then I saw Brad Pitt," says one employee.

"I asked him for an autograph."

"Since Angelina was here with her son last year, the shop has moved, but they found us. I think she must really love the store," the employee adds. 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20624446,00.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Eh
> If my DH cited the reason to marry as "because our kids want me to" I'd be less than enthused, lol!
> *They should get married because THEY want to, and I personally assume that's why.  *
> But saying it's for the kids seems like they need to save face for those times they proclaimed they won't marry until gays are also able to.
> 
> It's just my opinion



I agree.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Le Touquet with the Kids!

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt hop into their family van with their children after leaving a toy store over the weekend in Le Touquet, France.

The 37-year-old actress and 48-year-old actor were joined by their kids Zahara (pictured inside), Shiloh, Vivienne, and Knox for lunch at Au Bureau on Rue de Londres. The happy family ordered up five pizzas to share!

After lunch the family shopped at the toy store, where they picked up dinosaur figurines, Barbie clothes, and more.

Since Angelina was here with her son last year, the shop has moved, but they found us. I think she must really love the store, a shop employee told People.

Source: JustJared


----------



## Chanel522

Both of them look really good!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Finally..some pictures, lol!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I like Angie's hair color!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt On Wedding To Angelina Jolie: 'No Plans Yet'

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/07/brad-pitt-wedding-angelina-jolie-no-plans_n_1864509.html


I think they are in England. No pics ...


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think it's sill for them to almost "blame" the kids for getting married. They made a comment years ago about not getting married until everyone can. . . it's ok to change your mind! Why not just say it?


 
I agree with you this one. When they announced their engagement, I was thinking along the same lines...


----------



## Sweetpea83

angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt On Wedding To Angelina Jolie: 'No Plans Yet'
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/09/07/brad-pitt-wedding-angelina-jolie-no-plans_n_1864509.html
> 
> 
> I think they are in England. No pics ...




I'm thinking they are already married..


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Visits Syrian Refugees in Jordan

Angelina Jolie makes a special visit to meet with refugees on the Jordanian border minutes after they crossed over from Syria on Monday (September 10) in Amman, Jordan.

The 37-year-old actress, who is also a UNHCR Special Envoy, met with some of the over 200 refugees who fled the violence in Syria that evening.

&#8220;I am very concerned, the world is very concerned,&#8221; Angelina said (via Washington Post). &#8220;What is very heartbreaking is when Syrian people ask you why you think no one is able to find a solution for them.&#8221;

&#8220;What they described on the ground, hearing it from them is so horrific,&#8221; she added about the moving stories of children. &#8220;When you meet so many innocent people and civilians, the people of Syria are asking who is on their side. &#8216;Who is going to help us as the months go on?&#8217;&#8221;

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Jolie hears 'horrific' accounts of Syrian refugees

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/jolie-hears-horrific-accounts-syrian-refugees-092347835.html


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I see her youngest daughter in her a lot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

It's so moving to see how emotional she gets from those pictures. You can tell she truly does care.


----------



## Ladybug09

She has a ton a botox in that face.

Love the brows and liner.


angelnyc89 said:


>


----------



## Swanky

Awesome, her eyebrows make me completely jealous!!!

Are they a bit higher than usual though?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Awesome, her eyebrows make me completely jealous!!!
> 
> Are they a bit higher than usual though?



I believe yes, it's because she's filming Maleficent.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great, I love how she dresses for the occasion.


----------



## labelwhore04

She's so creepy looking. I don't get the hype about her looks at all. It's getting even worse with age.


----------



## LADC_chick

She still has a very striking face. And, yes, her eyebrows are killjn' 'em!


----------



## Chanel522

Breathtaking!!  She is absolutely gorgeous and looks amazing even with very minimal makeup if she's really even wearing any at all.  Sometimes I think that Angie is so pretty she's almost too pretty and people get confused and think she's not.  I don't know, it's hard to explain, but she's just insanely beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

mundodabolsa said:


> I believe yes, it's because she's filming Maleficent.



I would guess she washed  that off after filming, no?  I meant like it looks a little like botox or a little tug over the forehead.


----------



## Michele26

Chanel522 said:


> Breathtaking!!  She is absolutely gorgeous and looks amazing even with very minimal makeup if she's really even wearing any at all.  Sometimes I think that Angie is so pretty she's almost too pretty and people get confused and think she's not.  I don't know, it's hard to explain, but she's just insanely beautiful.



She's wearing makeup it's just not baked on very minimal.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> She still has a *very striking face*. And, yes, her eyebrows are killjn' 'em!




I think so too!


----------



## chinableu

she looks stunning as always.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Awesome, her eyebrows make me completely jealous!!!
> 
> Are they a bit higher than usual though?


 Yep



mundodabolsa said:


> I believe yes, it's because she's filming Maleficent.


 
I believe it's because of the botox, proven phenomena.


----------



## Ladybug09

Chanel522 said:


> Breathtaking!! She is absolutely gorgeous and looks amazing even with very minimal makeup if she's really even wearing any at all. *Sometimes I think that Angie is so pretty she's almost too pretty and people get confused and think she's not.* I don't know, it's hard to explain, but she's just insanely beautiful.


 I get what you're saying....she's had some tweaking, but I thought she was pretty before....I still like her face a little rounder, but I know too as people age, they lose fat in the face and her being so thin now contributes to it too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> She's so creepy looking. I don't get the hype about her looks at all. It's getting even worse with age.



I agree. She gets scarier looking the older, skinnier, and more plastic surgery she gets.


----------



## bisousx

labelwhore04 said:


> She's so creepy looking. I don't get the hype about her looks at all. It's getting even worse with age.



Hahaha, although I think she's gorgeous, I can def see creepy especially at those angles where her eyebrows are all up there and her eyes bug out.


----------



## terebina786

labelwhore04 said:


> She's so creepy looking. I don't get the hype about her looks at all. It's getting even worse with age.


 
Me neither.  She reminds me of Cruella DeVille.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie: Bekaa Valley Refugee Visit

Angelina Jolie gets playful with a young child at a refugee camp in the Bekaa Valley on Tuesday (September 11) in Lebanon.

The 37-year-old actress and UN Refugee Chief Antonio Guterres visited the site to promote solidarity with the refugees, where numbers have reached over 250,000, and to thank the Jordanian government for the support of the people.

That same day, Angelina payed a visit to the Zaatari Refugee Camp, which is near the Jordanian border with Syria.


Source: JustJared













Gorgeous:


----------



## Grace123

Why all the makeup for this type of visit? Is the visit really just another photo op?


----------



## Swanky

I just left the KK thread, I must be warped because all I see is some powder and a little eyeliner/mascara and lip balm{?}


----------



## Chanel522

^^yep, hardly looks like a lot of makeup to me


----------



## bisousx

Grace123 said:


> Why all the makeup for this type of visit? Is the visit really just another photo op?



They are all photo ops in the name of charity or awareness. If you know you're going to be photographed, most of us would put on a bit of makeup too.


----------



## LADC_chick

I had to go back and look at the picture because I thought I'd missed something. It looks like she's got on eyeliner and mascara.


----------



## AlovesJ

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Awesome, *her eyebrows make me completely jealous!!!*
> 
> Are they a bit higher than usual though?


 
I know. I stayed on the close up pic of eyebrows for a good 30 seconds.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, I don't think she's wearing a whole lot of makeup...I don't see the big deal..?


----------



## New-New

she looks dry in those last pics.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chanel522 said:


> ^^yep, hardly looks like a lot of makeup to me





Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol, I don't think she's wearing a whole lot of makeup...I don't see the big deal..?



Agree. Her work is the focus and not getting made up, lol.


----------



## Grace123

I disagree, I think everything she does anymore is a planned photo op. It's no problem tho, I have no trouble being in the minority.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Agree. *Her work is the focus* and not getting made up, lol.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I just left the KK thread, I must be warped because all I see is some powder and a little eyeliner/mascara and lip balm{?}


 Exactly, and that must be her daily routine, cause you always see her in that minimum (eyeliner, gloss/balm, etc)...Most women have a 'daily routine' why should she be different?


----------



## Kimm992

I don't see that much makeup on her at all....


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Meets Syrian Refugee Children in Turkey

Angelina Jolie flashes her radiant smile while meeting with Syrian refugee children on the third leg of her solidarity tour for the UNHCR on Thursday (September 13) in Eastern Turkey.

The 37-year-old actress also met with refugees at the Oncupinar camp, the largest camp for Syrian refugees in Turkey, located in the city of Kilis.

&#8220;Syrians have a history of welcoming people in need,&#8221; Angelina said. &#8220;Now it is their hour of need and I am grateful to Turkey, and all the neighboring countries for their extraordinary generosity.&#8221;

Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## angelnyc89

Jolie fears for Syrian refugees in winter

ANKARA, Turkey (AP) &#8212; Hollywood star Angelina Jolie says that with winter approaching, she is concerned about the plight of hundreds of thousands of Syrians forced to flee their homes.

Jolie, a special envoy for the U.N. refugee agency, was speaking in the Turkish capital Ankara on Friday, a day after she visited refugee camps along the border with Syria.

Jolie says that with the conflict in Syria showing no sign of abating, the coming winter is "a very large concern for all of us."

She says she hopes "no one freezes to death in this very frightening time."

Turkey is hosting about 80,000 Syrians who have fled the 18-month conflict in their country. Earlier this week, Jolie and UNHCR chief Antonio Guterres visited refugees in Jordan to draw attention to the crisis.

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/jolie-fears-syrian-refugees-winter-120252085.html


----------



## angelnyc89

Gorgeous profile


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## Sweetpea83

Her eyebrows are perfection! I need to set an appointment to get mine done, lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's looking refreshed. Is she still filming Maleficent?


----------



## Ladybug09

LOVE her Kaftan, and I love how she respects the culture and covers up when she's over there.



angelnyc89 said:


> Gorgeous profile






Sweetpea83 said:


> Her eyebrows are perfection! I need to set an appointment to get mine done, lol.



 Girl, I did mine (myself) the same day I saw hers!!!


----------



## Grace123

WOW! She really IS a botox fan, isn't she?


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah, she is...


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> LOVE her Kaftan, and I love how she respects the culture and covers up when she's over there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girl, I did mine (myself) the same day I saw hers!!!


I was thinking the same thing! She doesn't draw attention to herself.


----------



## MJDaisy

she is such an inspiration.


----------



## Chanel522

MJDaisy said:


> she is such an inspiration.



I agree.  She's a very selfless human being.


----------



## legaldiva

She does minimal like no one else.  I love it.


----------



## angelnyc89

legaldiva said:


> She does minimal like no one else.  I love it.


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Meets With Turkish Deputy Prime Minister

Angelina Jolie waves hello to onlookers as she leaves a meeting with the Turkish deputy prime minister and members of his cabinet on Friday (September 14) in Ankara, Turkey.

The 37-year-old actress also met with Turkish Interior Minister Idris Naim Sahin before speaking to the press to express her concerns about the plight of the Syrian refugees.

The day before, Angie met with Syrian refugee children on the third leg of her solidarity tour for the UNHCR.


Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie pushes plight of refugees in Iraq

BAGHDAD (AP) &#8212; Hollywood star Angelina Jolie is in Iraq meeting with leaders about the plight of an estimated 50,000 refugees who fled to escape violence in Syria.

A government statement said Jolie on Saturday urged Foreign Minister Hoshyar Zebari to ensure the refugees have enough supplies.

Zebari said an estimated 21,000 Syrian refugees are living in Iraq's western Anbar and Dohuk provinces. Another 31,000 Iraqis who years ago fled to Syria to escape sectarian fighting in their homeland have returned, he said.

Jolie is a goodwill ambassador for the U.N.'s refugee agency. She is expected to visit the Kurdish self-rule capital of Irbil in northern Iraq on Sunday.

It was a rare visit to Iraq by an American movie star. She posed for pictures with Zebari but was not available for interviews.

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/angelina-jolie-pushes-plight-refugees-iraq-113631912.html


----------



## Chanel522

I could literally look at her all day...she's just flawless


----------



## chowlover2

I think she is as beautiful on the inside as the outside!


----------



## qudz104

Gorgeous!! And i want that caftan!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

God, she makes me feel so....broken down looking, lol!


----------



## luciabugia

Chanel522 said:


> I could literally look at her all day...she's just flawless


 
Me too.. thin or not, she's just pretty. Period. And sensitive to her surrounding too, she even left her big huge diamond ring behind when she was on her humanitarian duty!  The make-up issue is not even worth mentioning, she's more than just some cheap publicity or anything similar.


----------



## luciabugia

lanasyogamama said:


> God, she makes me feel so....broken down looking, lol!


 
Don't look at her on the surface alone but let her inspire us to do good.  She should make us feel better. Motherhood, work, charity, gossip, haters and still she stands strong and keeps on doing what she does best  Plus I am sure you are beautiful in your own way.. we all do! Just my 10 cents


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## lanasyogamama

luciabugia said:


> Don't look at her on the surface alone but let her inspire us to do good.  She should make us feel better. Motherhood, work, charity, gossip, haters and still she stands strong and keeps on doing what she does best  Plus I am sure you are beautiful in your own way.. we all do! Just my 10 cents


----------



## Sweetpea83

luciabugia said:
			
		

> Don't look at her on the surface alone but let her inspire us to do good.  She should make us feel better. Motherhood, work, charity, gossip, haters and still she stands strong and keeps on doing what she does best  Plus I am sure you are beautiful in your own way.. we all do! Just my 10 cents



Well said!


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Receives Gift from Iraqi Foreign Ministry

Angelina Jolie is presented a gift by Iraqi Foreign Minister Hoshiar Zebari during the next leg of her solidarity tour for the UNHCR on Saturday (September 15) in Baghdad, Iraq.

The 37-year-old actress visited Iraq to hold talks with Iraqi leaders about refugees who fled violence in Syria.

Angelina has already made stops in Jordan, Lebanon, and Turkey on her tour to meet with Syrian refugees.

Check out the video below released by the UNHCR showing Angie on the third leg of the tour in Eastern Turkey.


Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89

Angelina Jolie Meets With Kurdistan Regional Prime Minister

Angelina Jolie shares a laugh with the prime minister of Iraqi Kurdistan regional government Nechirvan Barzani during the next leg of her solidarity tour for the UNHCR on Sunday (September 16) in Arbil, Iraq.

That same day, the 37-year-old actress traveled to the Domiz Syrian refugee camp, which lies southeast of Dohuk City. Angie is currently in Iraq to speak with Iraqi leaders about refugees who fled violence in Syria.

The day before, Angie met with Iraqi Foreign Minister Hoshiar Zebari, who presented her with a special gift

Also pictured: Angelina Jolie visiting Iraqs Kurdistan region after her flight was canceled from Baghdad as a result of bad weather. She met with Kurdish officials at Erbil airport, and then met with refugees at a Syrian camp in Dohuk province of Kurdistan.


Source: JustJared


----------



## angelnyc89




----------



## Sweetpea83

Very admirable..what she's doing.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Very.


----------



## Ladybug09

Those hands scare me!

other pics with all the people around is a bit overwhelming and seems kind of unsafe.




angelnyc89 said:


> Angelina Jolie Receives Gift from Iraqi Foreign Ministry


----------



## Irishgal

Ladybug09 said:
			
		

> Those hands scare me!
> 
> other pics with all the people around is a bit overwhelming and seems kind of unsafe.



A lot of very thin women have visible hand veins, even women who are fairly young. Of course doctors have developed a procedure that shuts down the hand veins so that they are not as visible but good for her that she finds other things to worry about.


----------



## angelnyc89

Irishgal said:


> *A lot of very thin women have visible hand veins, even women who are fairly young. *Of course doctors have developed a procedure that shuts down the hand veins so that they are not as visible but good for her that she finds other things to worry about.



I am a perfect example. The other day my sister made a comment regarding my very noticeable hand/arm veins.


----------



## Christchrist

She needs food. She is so frail.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Am I the only one who gets a feeling so much of her "charity" work is just for show?  I'm not trying to hate because either way it is raising awareness, but I can't help but think she has alternative motives.


----------



## Sternchen

Have they married yet? Weren't there rumors going around that they were going to marry in August


----------



## sharknbark

emcosmo1639 said:


> Am I the only one who gets a feeling so much of her "charity" work is just for show?  I'm not trying to hate because either way it is raising awareness, but I can't help but think she has alternative motives.


Given that many actors are narcissists (or borderline ones), I think there are ulterior motives for a lot of what they do. That said (and like you pointed out), she has raised more awareness through her work so I consider it to be a good thing regardless.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hmmm, I don't think she's doing it for her personal fame..she's been doing  humanitarian work since 2001. It's not like she's doing it all of the sudden and out of the blue. She's really involved in her role as UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador since 2001. Kudos to her!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Christchrist said:


> She is so frail.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> Hmmm, I don't think she's doing it for her personal fame..she's been doing  humanitarian work since 2001. It's not like she's doing it all of the sudden and out of the blue. She's really involved in her role as UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador since 2001. Kudos to her!



This.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Swanky

lol!!!  I don't think it's all for show.
Why so many photos of it all though?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think it's all for show, but I don't doubt the good publicity from it is a motivation.


----------



## emcosmo1639

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!!!  I don't think it's all for show.
> Why so many photos of it all though?





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think it's all for show, but I don't doubt the good publicity from it is a motivation.



These.  I guess all of the constant photos make me question the motives a bit.  I don't doubt that she does care, but I feel they use it as self-promotion and good publicity.


----------



## Lapis

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!!!  I don't think it's all for show.
> Why so many photos of it all though?



There is usually an official photog and local ones are invited as well depending where they are in the world. Atleast that's what I saw when I had interaction with the UN for a project


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't think she's doing it all for show either. For one, I think it'd be hard to fake interest in a cause (especially for over a decade) if it was all for show. And as was pointed out, they have official photographers with them. It's not any different than when Audrey Hepburn or Princess Diana did their humanitarian work.

Bringing worldwide publicity to a cause is fine in my book.


----------



## Sarni

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> I don't think she's doing it all for show either. For one, I think it'd be hard to fake interest in a cause (especially for over a decade) if it was all for show. And as was pointed out, they have official photographers with them. It's not any different than when Audrey Hepburn or Princess Diana did their humanitarian work.
> 
> Bringing worldwide publicity to a cause is fine in my book.



I agree...besides if she wants publicity and to be in the spotlight and all over the papers all she has to do is take Brad and the kids out for ice cream!!


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't think it's all for show....she gets enough publicity without her humanitarian work.


----------



## Swanky

ITA w/ all of that! I do think it's odd that these pics are all so quickly published by online gossip rags though.


----------



## KatsBags

Sarni said:


> I agree...besides if she wants publicity and to be in the spotlight and all over the papers all she has to do is take Brad and the kids out for ice cream!!



This!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sarni said:
			
		

> I agree...besides if she wants publicity and to be in the spotlight and all over the papers all she has to do is take Brad and the kids out for ice cream!!



Exactly!


----------



## An4

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ITA w/ all of that! I do think it's odd that these pics are all so quickly published by online gossip rags though.



not really. official sites and local portals publish them and local people tip the sites like justjared etc. I know I did when she was in Croatia and it got published on JJ immediately.


----------



## karo

She looked delighted earlier this month when she was spotted arriving back in France following a United Nations trip to Iraq.

And it was clear that the reason behind Angelina Jolies good mood was that she would soon be reunited with her brood.

So on Saturday the actress, 37, made the most of some family time and took her children to play in a local park.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...dren-play-park-stay-France.html#ixzz27qtccGjy 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## karo

More pics


----------



## Swanky

lol! She looks delighted!?  

Those are great photos, she looks pretty - delighted is a stretch  <--- that's delighted!


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous family...they have such beautiful kids!  Angie looks very pretty and happy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Ita! She looks great!


----------



## labelwhore04

I love how multicultural their family is!


----------



## azureartist

I'm probably a little off, but lately with sunglasses on (and Botox) she kinda reminds me of Jennifer Garner - especially straight on. 

Kids look very happy!!!

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2725569/jennifer-garner-ellen-degeneres-show-next-week-06/


----------



## chowlover2

azureartist said:


> I'm probably a little off, but lately with sunglasses on (and Botox) she kinda reminds me of Jennifer Garner - especially straight on.
> 
> Kids look very happy!!!
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gallery/2725569/jennifer-garner-ellen-degeneres-show-next-week-06/


 I agree, she does look like Jen Garner!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree, Jen's less scary looking though. (Less surgery? Idk)


----------



## Swanky

I agree, beautiful family! Zahara has grown like a weed, so long!


----------



## Chanel522

Jen Garner _wishes_ she looked that much like Angie


----------



## chinableu

Chanel522 said:


> Jen Garner _wishes_ she looked that much like Angie



Doubt it.

Beauty comes in all different forms.


----------



## Swanky

I agree. . .  I doubt that.


----------



## Chanel522

chinableu said:


> Doubt it.
> 
> Beauty comes in all different forms.



Sarcasm


----------



## Swanky

Oh! I didn't hear it either, lol!


----------



## Chanel522

After I reread my post I didnt really hear it either...lol!!  I hate posting from my phone bc I never feel like what I want to say comes out the same.  Makes no sense but I usually make no sense...lol!!


----------



## Swanky

I hear ya, I almost always regret most of my iPhone posts - I always sound s short and abrupt :shame: not my intention!


----------



## bagsforme

Can anyone id her Ray Ban sunglasses?


----------



## Swanky

You may want to post in our "Can You ID?" forum


----------



## ByeKitty

This family is so good looking... Both their biological kids (did we expect anything less?  ) and their adopted kids are all turning out beautiful.


----------



## angelnyc89

Love this family.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do you think Angie exercises?  She never mentions it, but I just think after having twins, she would have to do something to stay that small, if she just restricted her diet, she would be more skinny fat.  She is skinny SKINNY.


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like running around after six kids and working/traveling as much as she does along w eating really healthy and strict is probably more what she does.


----------



## chinableu

lanasyogamama said:


> Do you think Angie exercises?  She never mentions it, but I just think after having twins, she would have to do something to stay that small, if she just restricted her diet, she would be more skinny fat.  She is skinny SKINNY.



I think she's one of those people who needs to be reminded to eat.

I know, impossible to believe but there are a few people out there like that.

Not me!


----------



## chowlover2

chinableu said:


> I think she's one of those people who needs to be reminded to eat.
> 
> I know, impossible to believe but there are a few people out there like that.
> 
> Not me!


I wish I had that problem!


----------



## Swanky

No, I don't think she "exercises".  Diet is about 80% of it and when you eat very little, like she clearly does, there's not much left.
I think most skinny fat people usually are blessed w/ being very small but eat poorly and don't exercise = no muscle tone/soft.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Yeah, I'm guessing Angelina just doesn't really eat. If she exercised she would probably have more muscle and look healthier as opposed to looking so thin and frail.


----------



## tangowithme

Don't ask me why, because I certainly could not give a good, rational reason for the way I feel - but I dislike Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt and the entire brood intensely. 

To me, her life appears a stage set. Mommy Angelina with the children, freshly polished halo as she visits impoverished countries, while a whole squad of nannies and cooks and helpers wait in the background to do the real work within her family.


----------



## cakegirl

I don't think she  forgets to eat, I think she chooses not to. She used to be much curvier and has gradually become as skinny as she is. I don't think it is accidental.


----------



## chinableu

cakegirl said:


> I don't think she  forgets to eat, I think she chooses not to. She used to be much curvier and has gradually become as skinny as she is. I don't think it is accidental.



Yeah, well, that too.


----------



## wordpast

tangowithme said:


> Don't ask me why, because I certainly could not give a good, rational reason for the way I feel - but I dislike Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt *and the entire brood intensely*.
> 
> To me, her life appears a stage set. Mommy Angelina with the children, freshly polished halo as she visits impoverished countries, while a whole squad of nannies and cooks and helpers wait in the background to do the real work within her family.



The kids too?! That's hilarious.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yeah, I was thinking the same...hmmmmm.


----------



## sharknbark

I read it more as disliking the "brood"/family image b/c OP perceives it as fake vs. disliking the actual kids -but that's JMO, b/c not everyone likes children...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Tells Guy Ritchie My Family Is 'Everything'*

When it comes to taking on a role, Brad Pitt has a lot to consider, specifically his family.

In_ Interview's_ October/November issue, Pitt talks to Guy Ritchie about balancing his acting career with his love for producing films and his family.

"There are always creative issues, but those practical issues are also significant: who you're going to be with, where you're going to be together, how everyone's schedules line up, how long it's going to take you away from your family," says Ritchie.

"I want it to be worthy enough of a story to leave the family, you know? They're everything. The family is first ... I also don't want to embarrass them," says Pitt, who is dad to Maddox, 11, Pax, 8, Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 6, Knox, 4, and Vivienne, 4, with fiancée Angelina Jolie.

Although the majority of the interview focuses on the film industry, Ritchie can't help but inquire about Pitt's highly publicized personal life.

"All of the sudden, I'm playing the pushy interviewer! 'We'd love to hear a little bit about Brad's feelings on marriage and fatherhood ...,' " Ritchie says.

"Yeah, I bet you would," Pitt answers with a laugh.

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20637372,00.html


----------



## LADC_chick

Oh no. Oh no no no! What in the loc'd hell does Brad have in his hair in that picture?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was wondering the same..LOL. Perhaps it's an old picture..?


----------



## sharknbark

More photos from Interview...
http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/brad-pitt-1/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^This picture is hilarious..more so his hair! 

Source: http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/brad-pitt-1/


----------



## chowlover2

He looks like Liberaces boyfriend!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cakegirl said:


> I don't think she  forgets to eat, I think she chooses not to. She used to be much curvier and has gradually become as skinny as she is. I don't think it is accidental.



Agreed.


----------



## angelnyc89

chowlover2 said:


> he looks like liberaces boyfriend!



lmfao


----------



## kittenslingerie

I have mentioned before that I think its unlikely that she doesn't dabble in drugs with her heroin past and Hollywood friends. 
I will slightly defend her on being too skinny though. I am tall and small boned and went through a scary skinny phase myself. I have never done drugs, so that wasn't my issue. I was really too stressed to eat, causing my stomach to shrink more and more till I couldn't fit much food at each meal. I knew I was too skinny and tried so hard to gain weight but it took years to realize stress was the cause. Once that was remedied I got to a healthier weight. That is hard for some to believe because most people eat when they are stressed. But not all and its a vicious cycle once the weight has dropped. As you can see from my avatar, I'm still thin but I don't have veins popping out, and frail looking bones anymore.


----------



## Sweetpea83

To be skinny is one thing but to be accused of continuing to do drugs is another, lol! I find it hard to believe she is on drugs!


----------



## Ladybug09

I don't know if that's Angies case, but stress is definitely a mother.....I went through something similiar like that....Lost A LOT of weight....and the more stressed I was I could not pick up weight...even started drinking Ensures......once the stressful period was over....I gained some back.


----------



## littlerock

She's not on drugs. For some people it's harder to keep weight on when you get older, especially in the face. Yes, she used to be more curvy but she's also lost her baby fat and runs after a heard of youngsters while jet setting and working. It's easy to get super thin in that environment especially if you are tall and thin by nature.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Sweetpea83 said:


> To be skinny is one thing but to be accused of continuing to do drugs is another, lol! I find it hard to believe she is on drugs!



I didn't say she was LOL. I said I think she may dabble in them. But it doesn't matter, because neither of us know her or if she does or doesn't use.


----------



## cakegirl

People lose baby fat in childhood and their teen years, not in their 30's! That seems to be every celeb's excuse for an overnight weight loss (or gluten allergy!)


----------



## littlerock

^ Maybe "baby fat" was the wrong term. Most women start really losing fat mass in their 30s & 40s. When you're in your 20s you still have that full faced young look. Plus, other than when she was pregnant or just after, Angie has been super thin for many years now.. at least most if not all of her 30s.


----------



## Ladybug09

cakegirl said:


> People lose baby fat in childhood and their teen years, not in their 30's! That seems to be every celeb's excuse for an overnight weight loss (or gluten allergy!)


----------



## chinableu

She does have that tattoo &#8220;Quod me nutrit, me destruit&#8221; on her hip.

It's the mantra for most pro ana sites.


----------



## Swanky

I'm in my 30's... Wondering when I'll lose my fat mass, lol!! 
I have half the kids does but I'm guessing I run after mine more considering my glaring lack of staff to help me. No way I could forget to eat, I'm feeding these kids all day!


----------



## angelnyc89

BRAD PITT

Talks About His Druggie Past

Brad Pitt is pretty confident -- even though his days of drug use are LONG GONE, he thinks could land in any city, at anytime and score some dope ... just give him 24 hrs. 

Pitt is promoting a new film he executive produced called "The House I live in," a documentary that takes a hard look at the war on drugs, which Pitt believes is floundering. 

According to The Huffington Post, Pitt introduced a screening of the film by telling the crowd, "My drug days are long since passed but it's certainly true that I could probably land in any city in any state and get you whatever you wanted ... Give me 24 hours or so."

Pitt believe the fact that drugs being so accessible -- even for someone long out of the game like himself -- is why the so-called drug war isn't working. 

He continues, "We have spent a trillion dollars. It's lasted for over 40 years. A lot of people have lost their lives for it. And yet we still talk about it like it's this success."

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2012/10/13/brad-pitt-past-drugs-documentary-war/#ixzz29DDU5O20


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very interested in seeing this film..


----------



## rumixa

I think she has always been a skinny daddy long legs kinda gal..theres a cute pic when she is like 11/12 playing a guitar and all you see are her long lanky limbs and braces.Yes she is skinny and some of the pics when she was curvier wldve been for a role i.e foxfire, lara croft ,playing by heart etc..she was extremely skinny when her mom was gravely ill and died ..*understandably*..Plus she was younger..but i guess she is not allowed to age *shrug* .imo i think there is a lot of passive aggressive haterade that applies to this woman. Drugs....seriously a Special Envoy , woman who sits on Council of Foriegn Affairs. meets with pple in various levels of governance ,business pple , staff etc ...is it possible perhaps but unlike JA she is always articulate eloquent COGENT when interviewed regardless of the topic so i doubt it!  She , like a whole lot of us has, made mistakes, or rather just lived ,matured and  evolved. she has always been interesting , always pushed boundaries and always polarising. the tabloids are ridiculous and quoting from them is just as ludicrous #justsaying


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

rumixa said:


> I think she has always been a skinny daddy long legs kinda gal..theres a cute pic when she is like 11/12 playing a guitar and all you see are her long lanky limbs and braces.Yes she is skinny and some of the pics when she was curvier wldve been for a role i.e foxfire, lara croft ,playing by heart etc..she was extremely skinny when her mom was gravely ill and died ..*understandably*..Plus she was younger..but i guess she is not allowed to age *shrug* .imo i think there is a lot of passive aggressive haterade that applies to this woman. Drugs....seriously a Special Envoy , woman who sits on Council of Foriegn Affairs. meets with pple in various levels of governance ,business pple , staff etc ...is it possible perhaps but unlike JA she is always articulate eloquent COGENT when interviewed regardless of the topic so i doubt it!  She , like a whole lot of us has, made mistakes, or rather just lived ,matured and  evolved. she has always been interesting , always pushed boundaries and always polarising. the tabloids are ridiculous and quoting from them is just as ludicrous #justsaying


----------



## danysedai

rumixa said:


> I think she has always been a skinny daddy long legs kinda gal..theres a cute pic when she is like 11/12 playing a guitar and all you see are her long lanky limbs and braces.Yes she is skinny and some of the pics when she was curvier wldve been for a role i.e foxfire, lara croft ,playing by heart etc..she was extremely skinny when her mom was gravely ill and died ..*understandably*..Plus she was younger..but i guess she is not allowed to age *shrug* .imo i think there is a lot of passive aggressive haterade that applies to this woman. Drugs....seriously a Special Envoy , woman who sits on Council of Foriegn Affairs. meets with pple in various levels of governance ,business pple , staff etc ...is it possible perhaps but unlike JA she is always articulate eloquent COGENT when interviewed regardless of the topic so i doubt it!  She , like a whole lot of us has, made mistakes, or rather just lived ,matured and  evolved. she has always been interesting , always pushed boundaries and always polarising. the tabloids are ridiculous and quoting from them is just as ludicrous #justsaying



A valid argument, but you have just turned around and done the same thing to JA, applied the same passive aggressive "haterade" to JA. If members are talking about AJ, why bring JA into this? Why contrast the 2 women?


----------



## peppermintpatty

danysedai said:


> A valid argument, but you have just turned around and done the same thing to JA, applied the same passive aggressive "haterade" to JA. If members are talking about AJ, why bring JA into this? Why contrast the 2 women?



If you go to the JA thread and read her posts there you will probably understand. Just sayin....
And while I'm at it, there is a lot more aggressive than passive in those posts


----------



## Swanky

For sure. . .  can't even figure out why JA had to be brought up _again_?
Anyhoo . . . don't be baited


----------



## LADC_chick

Honestly, the same thing happens in Aniston's thread, whether it's talk about her engagement or her engagement ring.


----------



## angelnyc89

rumixa said:


> I think she has always been a skinny daddy long legs kinda gal..theres a cute pic when she is like 11/12 playing a guitar and all you see are her long lanky limbs and braces.Yes she is skinny and some of the pics when she was curvier wldve been for a role i.e foxfire, lara croft ,playing by heart etc..she was extremely skinny when her mom was gravely ill and died ..*understandably*..Plus she was younger..but i guess she is not allowed to age *shrug* .imo i think there is a lot of passive aggressive haterade that applies to this woman. Drugs....seriously a Special Envoy , woman who sits on Council of Foriegn Affairs. meets with pple in various levels of governance ,business pple , staff etc ...is it possible perhaps but unlike JA she is always articulate eloquent COGENT when interviewed regardless of the topic so i doubt it!  She , like a whole lot of us has, made mistakes, or rather just lived ,matured and  evolved. she has always been interesting , always pushed boundaries and always polarising. the tabloids are ridiculous and quoting from them is just as ludicrous #justsaying


----------



## rumixa

danysedai said:


> A valid argument, but you have just turned around and done the same thing to JA, applied the same passive aggressive "haterade" to JA. If members are talking about AJ, why bring JA into this? Why contrast the 2 women?


wow how did unlike JA become enlarged like that mmmm anyways i wasnt being passive aggressive..i was stating a fact, you can google loads of JA interviews where she is loopy ,mumbling ..my favourite quote was when she was with John Mayer and said i love it when he is " thinking thoughts " GTFOH LOL and this a 40something old lady ....let that be miss jolie ...as...if


----------



## rumixa

hahaha it was on Oprah and she was like " i love it when he thinks thoughts " hehehehehe am not baiting ...but seriously


----------



## Swanky

Do you have any news or pics of AJ?


----------



## ByeKitty

Brad Pitt's No.5 commercial just came out and it's pure cheese.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm in my 30's... Wondering when I'll lose my fat mass, lol!!
> I have half the kids does but I'm guessing I run after mine more considering my *glaring lack of staff to help me*. No way I could forget to eat, I'm feeding these kids all day!




It only seems to be in Hwood that "running around after your kids" makes you lose weight.  Most American moms pack it on after kids.

I'm really not trying to criticize her though.  I am a huge fan.  It does make me a little sad though, she used to have such a kick a$$ body, I hope she eventually pulls out of that frailness.


----------



## LADC_chick

I doubt that will happen though. As women age they lose muscle mass and bone density. So I think she will continue to be this size (a la Audrey Hepburn in her older years). I mean, she's still young, but I don't see a reversal to, say, her Tomb Raider days.


----------



## CLove84

Eww Pitt is not cute to me anymore and hasnt been for a few yrs..this Chanel commercial makes it worse


----------



## CCfor C

CLove84 said:


> Eww Pitt is not cute to me anymore and hasnt been for a few yrs..this Chanel commercial makes it worse



I still think he's cute, but the commercial is...well...:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

byekitty said:


> brad pitt's no.5 commercial just came out and it's pure cheese.





Yum!


----------



## Sweetpea83

rumixa said:


> I think she has always been a skinny daddy long legs kinda gal..theres a cute pic when she is like 11/12 playing a guitar and all you see are her long lanky limbs and braces.Yes she is skinny and some of the pics when she was curvier wldve been for a role i.e foxfire, lara croft ,playing by heart etc..she was extremely skinny when her mom was gravely ill and died ..*understandably*..Plus she was younger..but i guess she is not allowed to age *shrug* .imo i think there is a lot of passive aggressive haterade that applies to this woman. Drugs....seriously a Special Envoy , woman who sits on Council of Foriegn Affairs. meets with pple in various levels of governance ,business pple , staff etc ...is it possible perhaps but unlike JA she is always articulate eloquent COGENT when interviewed regardless of the topic so i doubt it!  She , like a whole lot of us has, made mistakes, or rather just lived ,matured and  evolved. she has always been interesting , always pushed boundaries and always polarising. the tabloids are ridiculous and quoting from them is just as ludicrous #justsaying


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> I doubt that will happen though. As women age they lose muscle mass and bone density. So I think she will continue to be this size (a la Audrey Hepburn in her older years). I mean, she's still young, but I don't see a reversal to, say, her Tomb Raider days.


 Audrey Hepburn had *MAJOR* food issues that stemmed from her growing up through World War. It's very much documented. I just always thought she was just anorexic, but there were some other psychological issues from childhood.

Angie....I think she just doesn't eat and likes/got used to being super skinny.


----------



## LADC_chick

On the Audrey Hepburn front, I knew that she had suffered from malnutrition (I'm a huge Audrey fan, so I've devoured a lot of articles and books about her over the years ). I was making the comparison though that I doubt Angelina will gain any more weight to look like she did when she filmed Tomb Raider, and that she'll probably remain as thin as Audrey was in her later years. 

I think that the noticeable weight loss happened around the time of Angelina's mother's illness and subsequent passing away. That could very well have affected Angelina psychologically too.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> On the Audrey Hepburn front, I knew that she had suffered from malnutrition *(I'm a huge Audrey fan, so I've devoured a lot of articles and books about her over the years ).* I was making the comparison though that I doubt Angelina will gain any more weight to look like she did when she filmed Tomb Raider, and that she'll probably remain as thin as Audrey was in her later years.
> 
> I think that the noticeable weight loss happened around the time of Angelina's mother's illness and subsequent passing away. That could very well have affected Angelina psychologically too.


 Isn't that interesting....Kind of like people who went through the Depression and it stuck with them throughout their lives.


----------



## Jayne1

ByeKitty said:


> Brad Pitt's No.5 commercial just came out and it's pure cheese.




This is why we Jen's PR people were all of a sudden pushing her E ring and hair care products last week. These things are never pure coincidence.  They knew this was coming out.

I'm not sure I like the commercial, I'm not sure if it will sell fragrance, but I love his voice.


----------



## chinableu

Jayne1 said:


> This is why we Jen's PR people were all of a sudden pushing her E ring and hair care products last week. These things are never pure coincidence.  They knew this was coming out.
> 
> I'm not sure I like the commercial, I'm not sure if it will sell fragrance, but I love his voice.



He should be thankful.  The commercial is hideous.


----------



## Michele26

I got that commercial in my email yesterday. Didn't even bother to click it on.

Please Brad cut the hair on your face & your head. You just look dirty to me.


----------



## Jayne1

chinableu said:


> He should be thankful.  The commercial is hideous.





Michele26 said:


> I got that commercial in my email yesterday. Didn't even bother to click it on.
> 
> Please Brad cut the hair on your face & your head. You just look dirty to me.


To me... he's gorgeous whatever his hair looks like.  The commercial on the other hand, doesn't work... it's too artsy or something.  It also not very 'Chanel'...


----------



## chowlover2

Jayne1 said:
			
		

> To me... he's gorgeous whatever his hair looks like.  The commercial on the other hand, doesn't work... it's too artsy or something.  It also not very 'Chanel'...



I agree!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_Gawd,_ that Chanel ad is mortifying. So pretentious it made me want to hide under the bed. He's trying so hard to be earnest, he almost comes off as Brad Pitt taking the p*ss out of Brad Pitt.

I'm a fan..but this? Hell no.


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Gawd,_ that Chanel ad is mortifying. So pretentious it made me want to hide under the bed. He's trying so hard to be earnest, he almost comes off as Brad Pitt taking the p*ss out of Brad Pitt.
> 
> I'm a fan..but this?* Hell no*.






I liked it...


----------



## BagLovingMom

Oh boy, whew Brad looks good!


----------



## lanasyogamama

freespirit71 said:
			
		

> gawd, that chanel ad is mortifying. So pretentious it made me want to hide under the bed. He's trying so hard to be earnest, he almost comes off as brad pitt taking the p*ss out of brad pitt.
> 
> I'm a fan..but this? Hell no.



+1


----------



## LADC_chick

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Gawd,_ that Chanel ad is mortifying. So pretentious it made me want to hide under the bed. He's trying so hard to be earnest, he almost comes off as Brad Pitt taking the p*ss out of Brad Pitt.
> 
> I'm a fan..but this? Hell no.


Yeahhh. I'm here all the way. It was just so bad. If I didn't know this were serious, I'd think it was supposed to be an SNL skit.


----------



## ByeKitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Gawd,_ that Chanel ad is mortifying. So pretentious it made me want to hide under the bed. He's trying so hard to be earnest, he almost comes off as Brad Pitt taking the p*ss out of Brad Pitt.
> 
> I'm a fan..but this? Hell no.



I agree... He comes off as trying to sound all deep, while saying...well, nothing. It's just awkward to see.


----------



## chinableu

LADC_chick said:


> Yeahhh. I'm here all the way. It was just so bad. If I didn't know this were serious, *I'd think it was supposed to be an SNL skit.*



Me too!

It's that bad.


----------



## knics33

LADC_chick said:


> Yeahhh. I'm here all the way. It was just so bad. *If I didn't know this were serious, I'd think it was supposed to be an SNL skit*.


 
Haha yeah me too. That was pretty painful lol.

And yeah... Angelina still needs to eat.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I agree with all of you.  What was Karl Lagerfeld thinking? The commercial is horrible. I'm not so sure Brad was the right choice and he's not even believable in the commercial.


----------



## karo

Jayne1 said:


> This is why we Jen's PR people were all of a sudden pushing her E ring and hair care products last week. These things are never pure coincidence.  They knew this was coming out.
> 
> I'm not sure I like the commercial, I'm not sure if it will sell fragrance, but I love his voice.


I think Brad should be happy Jen's PR was trying to get the attention from his ad.... This is terrible


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Posting article that was linked..
(I heard about this tragic story recently on the radio..breaks my heart)

*Angelina Jolie: We All Are Malala*

On Wednesday morning, as we readied the kids for school amidst a few of the usual complaints about not wanting to go, I saw a headline on the cover of The New York Times: Taliban Gun Down a Girl Who Spoke Up for Rights. The Taliban claimed that 14-year-old Malala Yousafzai &#8220;ignored their warnings, and she left them no choice.&#8221; They approached her school bus, asking for her by name, and shot her in the head for promoting girls&#8217; education.

After reading the article, I felt compelled to share Malala&#8217;s story with my children. It was difficult for them to comprehend a world where men would try to kill a child whose only &#8220;crime&#8221; was the desire that she and others like her be allowed to go to school.

Malala&#8217;s story stayed with them throughout the day, and that night they were full of questions. We learned about Malala together, watching her interviews and reading her diaries. Malala was just 11 years old when she began blogging for the BBC. She wrote of life under the Taliban, of trading in her school uniform for colorless plain clothes, of hiding books under her shawl, and eventually having to stop going to school entirely. 

Our 8-year-old suggested that the world build a statue for Malala, and fittingly create a reading nook near it. Our 6-year-old asked the practical question of whether Malala had any pets, and if so, who would take care of them? She also asked about Malala&#8217;s parents and if they were crying. We decided that they were, but not only for their daughter, also for children around the world denied this basic human right. Like Malala, her parents are icons of bravery and strength. Malala&#8217;s father, also a long time champion for girls&#8217; education, is a school principal, teacher, and poet.

The following morning, the news showed pictures of children across Pakistan holding up Malala&#8217;s picture at vigils and demonstrations, and praying in schools. My son worried that girls were going to be shot for standing up for Malala. I told him that they were aware of the danger, but publicly supporting her reflects how much Malala means to them. Malala&#8217;s courage reminded all Pakistanis how important an education is. Her bravery inspired their own.

Still trying to understand, my children asked, &#8220;Why did those men think they needed to kill Malala?&#8221; I answered, &#8220;because an education is a powerful thing.&#8221;

The shots fired on Malala struck the heart of the nation, and as the Taliban refuse to back down, so too do the people of Pakistan. This violent and hateful act seems to have accomplished the opposite of its intent, as Pakistanis rally to embrace Malala&#8217;s principles and reject the tyranny of fear. A spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban said &#8220;let this be a lesson.&#8221; Yes. Let this be a lesson&#8212;that an education is a basic human right, a right that Pakistan&#8217;s daughters will not be denied. 

As girls across Pakistan stand up to say &#8220;I am Malala,&#8221; they do not stand alone. Mothers and teachers around the world are telling their children and students about Malala, and encouraging them to be a part of her movement for girls&#8217; education. Across Pakistan, a national movement has emerged to rebuild the schools and recommit to educate all children, including girls. This terrible event marks the beginning of a necessary revolution in girls&#8217; education.

Malala is proof that it only takes the voice of one brave person to inspire countless men, women, and children. In classrooms and at kitchen tables around the world, mothers, fathers, sons, and daughters are praying for Malala&#8217;s swift recovery and committing themselves to carry her torch. As the Nobel Committee meets to determine the winner of the Nobel Peace Prize, I imagine brave Malala will be given serious consideration.

Source: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/10/16/angelina-jolie-we-all-are-malala.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Part 2 of Brad Pit's Chanel ad:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9UvVmMamNgE


----------



## LADC_chick

Sweetpea83 said:
			
		

> ^Posting article that was linked..
> (I heard about this tragic story recently on the radio..breaks my heart)
> 
> Angelina Jolie: We All Are Malala
> 
> On Wednesday morning, as we readied the kids for school amidst a few of the usual complaints about not wanting to go, I saw a headline on the cover of The New York Times: Taliban Gun Down a Girl Who Spoke Up for Rights. The Taliban claimed that 14-year-old Malala Yousafzai &ldquo;ignored their warnings, and she left them no choice.&rdquo; They approached her school bus, asking for her by name, and shot her in the head for promoting girls&rsquo; education.
> 
> After reading the article, I felt compelled to share Malala&rsquo;s story with my children. It was difficult for them to comprehend a world where men would try to kill a child whose only &ldquo;crime&rdquo; was the desire that she and others like her be allowed to go to school.
> 
> Malala&rsquo;s story stayed with them throughout the day, and that night they were full of questions. We learned about Malala together, watching her interviews and reading her diaries. Malala was just 11 years old when she began blogging for the BBC. She wrote of life under the Taliban, of trading in her school uniform for colorless plain clothes, of hiding books under her shawl, and eventually having to stop going to school entirely.
> 
> Our 8-year-old suggested that the world build a statue for Malala, and fittingly create a reading nook near it. Our 6-year-old asked the practical question of whether Malala had any pets, and if so, who would take care of them? She also asked about Malala&rsquo;s parents and if they were crying. We decided that they were, but not only for their daughter, also for children around the world denied this basic human right. Like Malala, her parents are icons of bravery and strength. Malala&rsquo;s father, also a long time champion for girls&rsquo; education, is a school principal, teacher, and poet.
> 
> The following morning, the news showed pictures of children across Pakistan holding up Malala&rsquo;s picture at vigils and demonstrations, and praying in schools. My son worried that girls were going to be shot for standing up for Malala. I told him that they were aware of the danger, but publicly supporting her reflects how much Malala means to them. Malala&rsquo;s courage reminded all Pakistanis how important an education is. Her bravery inspired their own.
> 
> Still trying to understand, my children asked, &ldquo;Why did those men think they needed to kill Malala?&rdquo; I answered, &ldquo;because an education is a powerful thing.&rdquo;
> 
> The shots fired on Malala struck the heart of the nation, and as the Taliban refuse to back down, so too do the people of Pakistan. This violent and hateful act seems to have accomplished the opposite of its intent, as Pakistanis rally to embrace Malala&rsquo;s principles and reject the tyranny of fear. A spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban said &ldquo;let this be a lesson.&rdquo; Yes. Let this be a lesson&mdash;that an education is a basic human right, a right that Pakistan&rsquo;s daughters will not be denied.
> 
> As girls across Pakistan stand up to say &ldquo;I am Malala,&rdquo; they do not stand alone. Mothers and teachers around the world are telling their children and students about Malala, and encouraging them to be a part of her movement for girls&rsquo; education. Across Pakistan, a national movement has emerged to rebuild the schools and recommit to educate all children, including girls. This terrible event marks the beginning of a necessary revolution in girls&rsquo; education.
> 
> Malala is proof that it only takes the voice of one brave person to inspire countless men, women, and children. In classrooms and at kitchen tables around the world, mothers, fathers, sons, and daughters are praying for Malala&rsquo;s swift recovery and committing themselves to carry her torch. As the Nobel Committee meets to determine the winner of the Nobel Peace Prize, I imagine brave Malala will be given serious consideration.
> 
> Source: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/10/16/angelina-jolie-we-all-are-malala.html



Very powerful. I heard about this horrible tragedy last week, and I hope that Malala makes a swift recovery. She's in the UK right now receiving treatment. It's also nice that Angelina is using this  as a teachable moment.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Part 2 of Brad Pit's Chanel ad:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9UvVmMamNgE




OMG! :lolots: That is ridiculous. Inevitable. That made me laugh. I thought of Jennifer Anniston. If you watch it and think of her its really funny...wherever i go, there you are ....


----------



## ByeKitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Posting article that was linked..
> (I heard about this tragic story recently on the radio..breaks my heart)
> 
> *Angelina Jolie: We All Are Malala*
> 
> On Wednesday morning, as we readied the kids for school amidst a few of the usual complaints about not wanting to go, I saw a headline on the cover of The New York Times: Taliban Gun Down a Girl Who Spoke Up for Rights. The Taliban claimed that 14-year-old Malala Yousafzai ignored their warnings, and she left them no choice. They approached her school bus, asking for her by name, and shot her in the head for promoting girls education.
> 
> After reading the article, I felt compelled to share Malalas story with my children. It was difficult for them to comprehend a world where men would try to kill a child whose only crime was the desire that she and others like her be allowed to go to school.
> 
> Malalas story stayed with them throughout the day, and that night they were full of questions. We learned about Malala together, watching her interviews and reading her diaries. Malala was just 11 years old when she began blogging for the BBC. She wrote of life under the Taliban, of trading in her school uniform for colorless plain clothes, of hiding books under her shawl, and eventually having to stop going to school entirely.
> 
> Our 8-year-old suggested that the world build a statue for Malala, and fittingly create a reading nook near it. Our 6-year-old asked the practical question of whether Malala had any pets, and if so, who would take care of them? She also asked about Malalas parents and if they were crying. We decided that they were, but not only for their daughter, also for children around the world denied this basic human right. Like Malala, her parents are icons of bravery and strength. Malalas father, also a long time champion for girls education, is a school principal, teacher, and poet.
> 
> The following morning, the news showed pictures of children across Pakistan holding up Malalas picture at vigils and demonstrations, and praying in schools. My son worried that girls were going to be shot for standing up for Malala. I told him that they were aware of the danger, but publicly supporting her reflects how much Malala means to them. Malalas courage reminded all Pakistanis how important an education is. Her bravery inspired their own.
> 
> Still trying to understand, my children asked, Why did those men think they needed to kill Malala? I answered, because an education is a powerful thing.
> 
> The shots fired on Malala struck the heart of the nation, and as the Taliban refuse to back down, so too do the people of Pakistan. This violent and hateful act seems to have accomplished the opposite of its intent, as Pakistanis rally to embrace Malalas principles and reject the tyranny of fear. A spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban said let this be a lesson. Yes. Let this be a lessonthat an education is a basic human right, a right that Pakistans daughters will not be denied.
> 
> As girls across Pakistan stand up to say I am Malala, they do not stand alone. Mothers and teachers around the world are telling their children and students about Malala, and encouraging them to be a part of her movement for girls education. Across Pakistan, a national movement has emerged to rebuild the schools and recommit to educate all children, including girls. This terrible event marks the beginning of a necessary revolution in girls education.
> 
> Malala is proof that it only takes the voice of one brave person to inspire countless men, women, and children. In classrooms and at kitchen tables around the world, mothers, fathers, sons, and daughters are praying for Malalas swift recovery and committing themselves to carry her torch. As the Nobel Committee meets to determine the winner of the Nobel Peace Prize, I imagine brave Malala will be given serious consideration.
> 
> Source: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/10/16/angelina-jolie-we-all-are-malala.html


Nicely written, and very nice of her to openly support Malala, whose story is really horrific. I would've expected nothing less from Angelina though, as a humanitarian.



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Part 2 of Brad Pit's Chanel ad:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9UvVmMamNgE


I like this better than the first part, but it's still... nothing like Audrey's or Nicole's, which were works of art.


----------



## bisousx

OT but I wonder if anyone know a way to donate to Malala. I hope she makes a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Part 2 of Brad Pit's Chanel ad:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9UvVmMamNgE




I like this version better!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisousx said:


> OT but I wonder if anyone know a way to donate to Malala. I hope she makes a speedy recovery as well.




I googled it and got this website..not sure how legit it is! 

http://www.uhb.nhs.uk/news/cards-and-donations-for-malala-yousafzai.htm


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's Charity Donates $50,000 Toward Girls' Education In Pakistan, Afghanistan*

Angelina Jolie's Education Partnership for Children of Conflict is donating $50,000 in the name of Malala Yousafzai -- the 14-year-old shot by the Taliban -- to Tina Brown's Women in the World Foundation. 

"As a response to Malala's bravery, girls across Pakistan, Afghanistan and the world are standing up and saying, 'I am Malala'  and this is our opportunity to show the same solidarity," wrote both the Newsweek editor and the movie star in a joint email to supporters of the Women in the World foundation.

The $50,000 pledged by Jolie's charity was to help create a new award, the Women of Impact Award for Girls' Education, that will "provide funds to women and girls fighting for girls' education in Pakistan and Afghanistan," the email stated. 

Another celebrity prominently showing support for Yousafzai has been Madonna, who dedicated a song to the Pakistani child activist and stenciled her name in her back during a concert at L.A.'s Staples Center.

Source: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/ne...ates-50000-malala-yousafzai-tina-brown-379375


----------



## bisousx

Sweetpea83 said:


> I googled it and got this website..not sure how legit it is!
> 
> http://www.uhb.nhs.uk/news/cards-and-donations-for-malala-yousafzai.htm



Thank you! I saw that too but I'm also a bit wary. I'll do some more research.


----------



## lara0112

bisousx said:


> Thank you! I saw that too but I'm also a bit wary. I'll do some more research.



I can't guarantee of course but in general the NHS is Britain's public health care provider so definitely legit - whether you want to donate to this is a different story but I would assume that Malala is in Birmingham getting treatment there.

God bless her and her family and may she recover swiftly


----------



## lara0112

Sweetpea83 said:


> I googled it and got this website..not sure how legit it is!
> 
> http://www.uhb.nhs.uk/news/cards-and-donations-for-malala-yousafzai.htm



in general NHS is legit - Britain's public health care provider (not sure about this of course but it looks like it was set up by the hospital where the girl is being treated)


----------



## Ladybug09

Very touchng...



Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Posting article that was linked..
> (I heard about this tragic story recently on the radio..breaks my heart)
> 
> *Angelina Jolie: We All Are Malala*
> 
> On Wednesday morning, as we readied the kids for school amidst a few of the usual complaints about not wanting to go, I saw a headline on the cover of The New York Times: Taliban Gun Down a Girl Who Spoke Up for Rights. The Taliban claimed that 14-year-old Malala Yousafzai ignored their warnings, and she left them no choice. They approached her school bus, asking for her by name, and shot her in the head for promoting girls education.
> 
> After reading the article, I felt compelled to share Malalas story with my children. It was difficult for them to comprehend a world where men would try to kill a child whose only crime was the desire that she and others like her be allowed to go to school.
> 
> Malalas story stayed with them throughout the day, and that night they were full of questions. We learned about Malala together, watching her interviews and reading her diaries. Malala was just 11 years old when she began blogging for the BBC. She wrote of life under the Taliban, of trading in her school uniform for colorless plain clothes, of hiding books under her shawl, and eventually having to stop going to school entirely.
> 
> Our 8-year-old suggested that the world build a statue for Malala, and fittingly create a reading nook near it. Our 6-year-old asked the practical question of whether Malala had any pets, and if so, who would take care of them? She also asked about Malalas parents and if they were crying. We decided that they were, but not only for their daughter, also for children around the world denied this basic human right. Like Malala, her parents are icons of bravery and strength. Malalas father, also a long time champion for girls education, is a school principal, teacher, and poet.
> 
> The following morning, the news showed pictures of children across Pakistan holding up Malalas picture at vigils and demonstrations, and praying in schools. My son worried that girls were going to be shot for standing up for Malala. I told him that they were aware of the danger, but publicly supporting her reflects how much Malala means to them. Malalas courage reminded all Pakistanis how important an education is. Her bravery inspired their own.
> 
> Still trying to understand, my children asked, Why did those men think they needed to kill Malala? I answered, because an education is a powerful thing.
> 
> The shots fired on Malala struck the heart of the nation, and as the Taliban refuse to back down, so too do the people of Pakistan. This violent and hateful act seems to have accomplished the opposite of its intent, as Pakistanis rally to embrace Malalas principles and reject the tyranny of fear. A spokesman for the Pakistani Taliban said let this be a lesson. Yes. Let this be a lessonthat an education is a basic human right, a right that Pakistans daughters will not be denied.
> 
> As girls across Pakistan stand up to say I am Malala, they do not stand alone. Mothers and teachers around the world are telling their children and students about Malala, and encouraging them to be a part of her movement for girls education. Across Pakistan, a national movement has emerged to rebuild the schools and recommit to educate all children, including girls. This terrible event marks the beginning of a necessary revolution in girls education.
> 
> Malala is proof that it only takes the voice of one brave person to inspire countless men, women, and children. In classrooms and at kitchen tables around the world, mothers, fathers, sons, and daughters are praying for Malalas swift recovery and committing themselves to carry her torch. As the Nobel Committee meets to determine the winner of the Nobel Peace Prize, I imagine brave Malala will be given serious consideration.
> 
> Source: http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/10/16/angelina-jolie-we-all-are-malala.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Big enough for 60 children... not just six! New aerial views of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's Californian compound show just how sprawling it really is*

They are parents to six children, and have always spoken of their desire for a large family.

But if Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt want to welcome another child into their brood, they will certainly have no problem finding the baby a bedroom.

New aerial views of the pair's house in Los Feliz have revealed just how sprawling the stunning compound actually is.

The 5,338 sq ft property, which Pitt purchased for $1.7million back in 1994, has one main five-bedroom house, as well as several smaller houses, which the actor has purchased to join the compound over the years he has been living there.

As well as the houses, the compound includes several swimming pools to keep the children entertained.

And it seems the family are already getting in to the spirit of Halloween, with pumpkins scattered around the compound ahead of the holiday on 31st October.

The family are known fans of the spooky holiday, and are always seen choosing cute outfits for the celebration.

Angelina, who has three biological children and three adopted children, spoke recently about her brood, admitting she is looking forward to 'being their friend' as they get older.

She said: 'I am looking forward to them being teenagers.

'I am looking forward to them trying to pretend they are not doing anything wrong.

'I'll be their friend and I'll be honest with them and I hope whatever they go through they can talk to me.That's the best I can do.

'I'll try to be as close to them as I am now. So when they get to the point they don't want to talk to me, they know deep down I love them and we have that relationship. It's tough for everyone those years.'

Angelina added that she and Brad have different approaches when it comes to their children, explaining: 'Brad is more lenient on the girls and I am more lenient on the boys. We can't quite figure out why that is.'

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ews-sprawling-compound.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Swanky

Them choosing these castles and monstrosities does not match her gig IMO. 
I'd have never predicted all these huge mansions, I'd have predicted a big property w/ a more normal home on it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is more him than her. If I had to guess. He thinks he is an architect. Lol.


----------



## meluvs2shop

BagOuttaHell said:


> That is more him than her. If I had to guess. He thinks he is an architect. Lol.



_ i agree. he seems to talk a lot about houses and gutting them in interviews. that may have been the only thing he had in common with his x wife._


----------



## meluvs2shop

CobaltBlu said:


> OMG! :lolots: That is ridiculous. Inevitable. That made me laugh. I thought of Jennifer Anniston. If you watch it and think of her its really funny...wherever i go, there you are ....



i found the commercial very cheesy. ush:


----------



## Sweetpea83

I know if I were a celeb I'd like a huge house...it's their money to spend..so now we're judging their home(s) too? Geez...they can be good people who like to live well too?  (Jmo.......)


----------



## scarlet555

Sweetpea83 said:


> I know if I were a celeb I'd like a huge house...it's their money to spend..so now we're judging their home(s) too? Geez...they can be good people who like to live well too?  (Jmo.......)



Ita.  Its tough being a star, too skinny too fat, houses are too grande too simple...oy...


----------



## Swanky

Yeah . . . missing my point.


----------



## rumixa

Sweetpea83 said:


> I know if I were a celeb I'd like a huge house...it's their money to spend..so now we're judging their home(s) too? Geez...they can be good people who like to live well too?  (Jmo.......)


yeah cldnt agree more..considering how they do spend their income..re numerous charitable donations..i even found out that they donated to a childrens initiative in my hme country Zimbabwe from my Aunt who doesnt even know who they are LOL! anyways the home is gorgeous and i love love their miraval hme its absolutely fabulous *said in my patsy voice*


----------



## Nat

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Them choosing these castles and monstrosities does not match her gig IMO.
> I'd have never predicted all these huge mansions, I'd have predicted a big property w/ a more normal home on it.



Right?! Nothing wrong with a normal home.



BagOuttaHell said:


> That is more him than her. If I had to guess. He thinks he is an architect. Lol.



Yeah. And not a good one at it. Lol.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think they don't choose a more "normal" home because it'd be a lot easier for stalkerazzi to get pictures of the kids playing outside or what not. In these grand homes they own, it sounds like the kids play indoors a lot, which means that they need a lot of room for that.

I can imagine that it's a nuisance for them to be photographed in toy stores and the like, but they're out in public then so it comes with the territory. Their home is something completely different, and my guess is they go for very large homes for reasons of privacy and not because they're thinking, I like bringing humanitarian topics to the world so my house should reflect that.


----------



## DC-Cutie

What does her 'gig' mean?


----------



## Swanky

Her gig - her job, her life.  I couldn't sum it all up in a smallish enough description.

Given her charity work and missions, it just surprising _to me_ that she'd want to live in homes fit for royalty.  Just a weird contrast _to me_.  Doesn't match her persona.
I'd have lost money on it, lol!
I realize they want safety for their kids, that's why I said I'd have predicted a big property - not necessarily a massive mansion/castle on a big property 
Lots of property affords a nice big buffer for prying eyes


----------



## limom

They can do what they want with their money. I don't get an hypocritical vibe out of them.
Angelina while a bit eccentric does a lot as a UNICEF ambassador and is kind to all she meets.
Brad has put thremendeous time and energy in rehabitating New Orleans.
While his architectural talent might not be to everyone's taste, it is his own.

The property in France is lovely.
Good for them.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I think one can be charitable and live large. 

ITA, with you *lilmom* - they have done so much for so many people in different countries. I really like this about them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagOuttaHell said:
			
		

> That is more him than her. If I had to guess. He thinks he is an architect. Lol.



And a ring designer, lol.  





			
				Swanky Mama Of Three said:
			
		

> Her gig - her job, her life.  I couldn't sum it all up in a smallish enough description.
> 
> Given her charity work and missions, it just surprising to me that she'd want to live in homes fit for royalty.  Just a weird contrast to me.  Doesn't match her persona.
> I'd have lost money on it, lol!
> I realize they want safety for their kids, that's why I said I'd have predicted a big property - not necessarily a massive mansion/castle on a big property
> Lots of property affords a nice big buffer for prying eyes



I agree. I'd say the same thing about her ER.  But that also is probs because Brad thinks he's a jewelry designer.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This reminds me of how it was speculated that she shouldn't wear a diamond engagement ring given the situtaion in Africa. hahaha.

I guess the next thing is what type of food she should eat given the state of poverty in this world. 

Oh wait...she doesn't eat. 

Nevermind. lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> *This reminds me of how it was speculated* *that she shouldn't wear a diamond engagement ring given the situtaion in Africa. hahaha.*
> 
> I guess the next thing is what type of food she should eat given the state of poverty in this world.
> 
> Oh wait...she doesn't eat.
> 
> Nevermind. lol.



Seriously? Now that's crazy talk, lol!!


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> This reminds me of how it was speculated that she shouldn't wear a diamond engagement ring given the situtaion in Africa. hahaha.
> 
> I guess the next thing is what type of food she should eat given the state of poverty in this world.
> 
> Oh wait...she doesn't eat.
> 
> Nevermind. lol.



Do we know where he bought the diamond from?
It could be an antique or a certified conflict free diamond.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not sure.


----------



## Swanky

Not what I was saying but ....


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not what I was saying but ....



Are you an Jennifer's fan?


----------



## scarlet555

DC-Cutie said:


> *I think one can be charitable and live large. *
> 
> ITA, with you *lilmom* - they have done so much for so many people in different countries. I really like this about them.


 

I want to be like this... but not enough moola...


----------



## limom

She just wrote a piece in the DailyBeast.
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2012/10/16/angelina-jolie-we-all-are-malala.html
sorry I am on mobile.

While she can be a bit of a do-gooder, at least she is helping other.
She embraced philanthropy and no matter what her motives are, she gets the job done.


----------



## Swanky

Not a "fan" of any of them. Why can't I say I'm surprised she's down w/ living in castles w/o people assuming I'm hating, lmbo!
I'd say same if Jen moved into a castle. She seems like a beach girl. Any doesn't seem like a girl that digs castles. Big whoop! 
I like AJ's big a$$ ring btw 
It's not about money, just the contrast.


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Not a "fan" of any of them. Why can't I say I'm surprised she's down w/ living in castles w/o people assuming I'm hating, lmbo!
> I'd say same if Jen moved into a castle. She seems like a beach girl. Any doesn't seem like a girl that digs castles. Big whoop!
> I like AJ's big a$$ ring btw
> It's not about money, just the contrast.



Gotcha.


----------



## jun3machina

funny how there's all this talk about her buying  expensive property. did i read it wrong or didn't that article say brad purchased the property way back in 1994?? brad before angie? no...any wrong-doing is always on her. not supporting a lavish lifestyle either....i just think it's always so damn funny when this thread starts the bashing....angie sure is a gal a lot of woman hate


----------



## limom

jun3machina said:


> funny how there's all this talk about her buying  expensive property. did i read it wrong or didn't that article say brad purchased the property way back in 1994?? brad before angie? no...any wrong-doing is always on her. not supporting a lavish lifestyle either....i just think it's always so damn funny when this thread starts the bashing....angie sure is a gal a lot of woman hate



Well, she is a home wrecker and a man stealer, so that could explain the hate.
However, she is also an humanitarian and deserves Kudos for her effort.
To top it all, she is also incredibly sexy and good looking. So....


----------



## sharknbark

jun3machina said:


> funny how there's all this talk about her buying  expensive property. did i read it wrong or didn't that article say brad purchased the property way back in 1994?? brad before angie? no...any wrong-doing is always on her. not supporting a lavish lifestyle either....i just think it's always so damn funny when this thread starts the bashing....angie sure is a gal a lot of woman hate


I don't consider it bashing/hating to mention seeing a mismatch between her public actions and personal decisions. IMO, I do think it is odd that she accepted such an expensive e-ring when she acts as a humanitarian and visits refugee camps throughout the world. But everything is relative b/c many living outside the US see the lives of "typical" Americans being very excessive/wasteful, so... I like that she at least tries to help others, which not all celebrities (or people) try to do.


----------



## Michele26

Everyone has an opinion, but no one was hating here. 

ETA: I'm all for a lavish lifestyle if you can afford it.


----------



## limom

Audrey Hepburn was an ambassador for many years and yet was dressed in Givenchy and lived very, very lavishly in Switzerland.
It did not bother me with Hepburn and does not bother me now with Jolie.
Humanitarian work is like any other business, it needs PR work.

What about Clooney? He is not exactly living in a shed on Lake Cuomo however his work in Rwanda is exemplary. So who cares?
It is not a dichotomy to enjoy luxury and philantropy, ymmv.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

jun3machina said:


> funny how there's all this talk about her buying  expensive property. did i read it wrong or didn't that article say brad purchased the property way back in 1994?? brad before angie? no...any wrong-doing is always on her. not supporting a lavish lifestyle either....i just think it's always so damn funny when this thread starts the bashing....angie sure is a gal a lot of woman hate



I have been saying this for years. Brad is teflon. lol.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> I have been saying this for years. Brad is teflon. lol.



Have you see the last Chanel ad?


----------



## Michele26

limom said:


> Have you see the last Chanel ad?



What were they thinking at Chanel with that ad?


----------



## LADC_chick

Ooooh, boy! That Chanel ad haunts me days later. Why, Brad? Why?! 

I've heard that there are actors and actresses who do cheesy ads overseas because it's a nice pay check, but I think this may be the first time I've seen one of these ads stateside.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wonder how much he got for that ad..


----------



## Swanky

Can someone point out the bashing?


----------



## TazMonkey

I LOVE Craftsman-style homes!  And if I had six kids, I'd sure as heck want something bigger than a 2,500 to 3,000 square foot house.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can someone point out the bashing?



No, because there isn't any.


----------



## Swanky

Thank you!

BTW, I don't think Brad owned a castle in France pre-Anj 

I have fewer kids than her and have what would be considered a large home - I'm clearly not saying she should live in a small home.  Don't slant my point 

I'll summarize for those of you who are incorrectly assuming and wrongly interpreting what you read:
I'm surprised that she'd be interested in castles and really monstrous homes.  Period.
I pegged her for more of a big property gal.

See? Nary a bash in sight!

I love craftsmen style too!


----------



## Swanky

Awesome pic!

E!







We have a feeling we're going to love Angelina Jolie in Maleficent.
How could we not? After all, she's starring as the title character, aka the evil fairy from Sleeping Beauty!
"She's incredible," Jolie's costar Elle Fanning told me at Elle's Women in Hollywood event. "She's so elegant. She looks just amazing as Maleficent, all her costumes and her makeup."
The teen star opens up about working with Angelina Jolie in &#8220;Maleficent&#8221; at &#8220;Elle&#8221; Magazine&#8217;s Women in Hollywood Gala.
"She's just so nice," she continued gushing. "I found myself just staring at her."
So how scary is Jolie in the flick? "You know, it's like an elegant scary&#8212;sort of spooky," Fanning said. "But you get used to it&#8230;It's perfect."
Maleficent producer Don Hahn told us just a month ago, "She looks like the character. She's this gorgeous, beautiful woman who has a past and she's just perfect for it."
Sounds pretty perfect to us, too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is the most polarizing celebrity on the planet.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is the most polarizing celebrity on the planet.



Yep,
She is the kind of woman that makes husbands lie.
Of course, they think she is gorgeous but would they admit the truth to their wives?


----------



## sharknbark

Sweetpea83 said:


> I wonder how much he got for that ad..


A very pretty penny...


> In the commercial just released, Pitt, who reportedly nabbed $7 million for the gig, looks more like he wandered out of a dive bar in Brooklyn than the chiseled stud we saw years ago.
> source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/15/brad-pitt-chanel-no-5-ad-video_n_1966410.html


----------



## sharknbark

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Thank you!
> 
> BTW, I don't think Brad owned a castle in France pre-Anj
> 
> I have fewer kids than her and have what would be considered a large home - I'm clearly not saying she should live in a small home.  Don't slant my point
> 
> I'll summarize for those of you who are incorrectly assuming and wrongly interpreting what you read:
> I'm surprised that she'd be interested in castles and really monstrous homes.  Period.
> I pegged her for more of a big property gal.
> 
> See? Nary a bash in sight!
> 
> I love craftsmen style too!



Well to be fair, you are bashing castles, and therefore all Disney princesses who have chosen castles as their abodes.  Just sayin'!


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Thank you!
> 
> BTW, I don't think Brad owned a castle in France pre-Anj
> 
> I have fewer kids than her and have what would be considered a large home - I'm clearly not saying she should live in a small home. Don't slant my point
> 
> I'll summarize for those of you who are incorrectly assuming and wrongly interpreting what you read:
> I'm surprised that she'd be interested in castles and really monstrous homes. Period.
> I pegged her for more of a big property gal.
> 
> See? Nary a bash in sight!
> 
> I love craftsmen style too!


 
It is not only a castle but it is also a winery. So maybe, Brad might have wanted to become a winemaker.


----------



## CCfor C

Everyone is entitled to their opinion...just because it is different than someone else's does not mean they are bashing or haters...so silly. Sometimes it seems as if no one can say one word against certain "celebrities" who none of us know so it's all moot anyway.

Not one of them is any better than anyone else on the planet...and just for good measure...I know no one said they were!!


----------



## scarlet555

sharknbark said:


> Well to be fair, you are bashing castles, and therefore all Disney princesses who have chosen castles as their abodes.  Just sayin'!



Haha...  Cute...


----------



## Swanky

I bash castles now?  What are some of y'all smoking?


----------



## Sweetpea83

sharknbark said:


> A very pretty penny...





Dang....!! Go Brad!!


----------



## Swanky

I don't like the shaggy look - but he looks cute in that screenshot.


----------



## xikry5talix

sharknbark said:


> Well to be fair, you are bashing castles, and therefore all Disney princesses who have chosen castles as their abodes.  Just sayin'!




Haha, love this pic


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

LADC_chick said:
			
		

> I think they don't choose a more "normal" home because it'd be a lot easier for stalkerazzi to get pictures of the kids playing outside or what not. In these grand homes they own, it sounds like the kids play indoors a lot, which means that they need a lot of room for that.
> 
> I can imagine that it's a nuisance for them to be photographed in toy stores and the like, but they're out in public then so it comes with the territory. Their home is something completely different, and my guess is they go for very large homes for reasons of privacy and not because they're thinking, I like bringing humanitarian topics to the world so my house should reflect that.



Totally second this


----------



## InAweWithLoubi

limom said:
			
		

> Well, she is a home wrecker and a man stealer, so that could explain the hate.
> However, she is also an humanitarian and deserves Kudos for her effort.
> To top it all, she is also incredibly sexy and good looking. So....



Seriously, "home wrecker" and "man stealer" are correct terminology, BUT when will women stop blaming and hating on other women? They need to blame the person that was in the relationship, THE GUY. I get hit on all the time and so does my fiancee, we don't go and cheat. You will always have people that will find you attractive and make a move. but really it comes down to the person in the relationship who made the promise to their partner. 
So to summarize I think there should have been a Jennifer vs Brad, instead of jennifer vs angie. Just my opinion ladies


----------



## DC-Cutie

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Seriously, "home wrecker" and "man stealer" are correct terminology, when will women stop blaming and hating on other women? They need to blame the person that was in the relationship, THE GUY. I get hit on all the time and so does my fiancee, we don't go and cheat. You will always have people that will find you attractive and make a move. but really it comes down to the person in the relationship who made the promise to their partner



Thank you 100 times!

You can't steal a man wreck a home that was probably wrecked to begin with.


----------



## limom

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Seriously, "home wrecker" and "man stealer" are correct terminology, when will women stop blaming and hating on other women? They need to blame the person that was in the relationship, THE GUY. I get hit on all the time and so does my fiancee, we don't go and cheat. You will always have people that will find you attractive and make a move. but really it comes down to the person in the relationship who made the promise to their partner



That is what she has been labeled as. 
Brad Pitt was married at the time and she knew it.
Of course, he is also the one that broke his vows.


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you 100 times!
> 
> You can't steal a man wreck a home that was probably wrecked to begin with.



For sure but I can imagine it is a little harder  to resist when the person hitting on you is 
Angelina Jolie.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> For sure but I can imagine it is a little harder  to resist when the person hitting on you is
> Angelina Jolie.



And the one that needed to resist temptation was a very married brad Pitt


----------



## limom

DC-Cutie said:


> And the one that needed to resist temptation was a very married brad Pitt



He would have to be super committed which I don't think he was.
A therapist friend told me that it was all about the sex.


----------



## DC-Cutie

limom said:


> He would have to be super committed which I don't think he was.
> A therapist friend told me that it was all about the sex.



I do believe that about the sex. It's a helluva drug


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Seriously, "home wrecker" and "man stealer" are correct terminology, BUT when will women stop blaming and hating on other women? They need to blame the person that was in the relationship, THE GUY. I get hit on all the time and so does my fiancee, we don't go and cheat. You will always have people that will find you attractive and make a move. but really it comes down to the person in the relationship who made the promise to their partner.
> So to summarize I think there should have been a Jennifer vs Brad, instead of jennifer vs angie. Just my opinion ladies




+1. 




DC-Cutie said:


> Thank you 100 times!
> 
> You can't steal a man wreck a home that was probably wrecked to begin with.



True. 

But none of us know "for sure" that she's a "home wrecker" and "man stealer" do we? None of us were there. Unfair to label her so  when we don't know the facts, only what's been reported by the media as it makes for good headlines by painting AJ as one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

InAweWithLoubi said:


> Seriously, "home wrecker" and "man stealer" are correct terminology, BUT when will women stop blaming and hating on other women? They need to blame the person that was in the relationship, THE GUY. I get hit on all the time and so does my fiancee, we don't go and cheat. You will always have people that will find you attractive and make a move. but really it comes down to the person in the relationship who made the promise to their partner.
> So to summarize I think there should have been a Jennifer vs Brad, instead of jennifer vs angie. Just my opinion ladies




Great post...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> +1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> *But none of us know "for sure" that she's a "home wrecker" and "man stealer" do we? None of us were there. Unfair to label her so  when we don't know the facts, only what's been reported by the media as it makes for good headlines by painting AJ as one*.



Ita!


----------



## limom

He was married.
She was unmarried.
They hooked up.
No matter what adjectives, either one is labeled, it does not change the facts.


----------



## pukasonqo

i have to say (again) it takes two to tango. why insisting on blaming aj? they are adults and this is not  greek tragedy...


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> i have to say (again) it takes two to tango. why insisting on blaming aj? they are adults and this is not  greek tragedy...



I don't get why you would think she is more or less responsible than Brad Pitt.
Why the Greek tragedy reference?


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> I don't get why you would think she is more or less responsible than Brad Pitt.
> Why the Greek tragedy reference?



the greek tragedy reference, people are forced to act by the gods, they have no control over anything. example: paris and helen. neither aj,ja or bp were being manipulated by vengeful, annoying gods. they all made their own free decisions.
i think they all are as responsible as each other. i don't get the whole thing of calling aj a homewrecker or loading all the blame on her.
 at the end of the day, we don't know what was going on between ja and bp, we only know what the magazines tell us.


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> the greek tragedy reference, people are forced to act by the gods, they have no control over anything. example: paris and helen. neither aj,ja or bp were being manipulated by vengeful, annoying gods. they all made their own free decisions.
> i think they all are as responsible as each other. i don't get the whole thing of calling aj a homewrecker or loading all the blame on her.
> at the end of the day, we don't know what was going on between ja and bp, we only know what the magazines tell us.



I think that we actually agree.


----------



## chinableu

limom said:


> He was married.
> She was unmarried.
> They hooked up.
> No matter what adjectives, either one is labeled, it does not change the facts.


----------



## chinableu




----------



## azureartist

chinableu said:


>



:lolots:

Great one *Chinableu*! Here's another.....


----------



## chinableu

azureartist said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Great one *Chinableu*! Here's another.....




OMG!

Is that Leif Garrett?


----------



## ByeKitty

Lmao at the first parodies that are kicking in


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:
			
		

> I think that we actually agree.



yup!


----------



## Michele26

That video of Brad just came out and already they're making parodies.


----------



## Cherrasaki

limom said:


> I don't get why you would think she is more or less responsible than Brad Pitt.
> Why the Greek tragedy reference?



If it were a Greek tragedy there would be even more drama involved and a Greek chorus would be present!  And I agree with you, Brad was as much to blame as AJ. But they've all moved on (including JA) so all is well again in the world. :greengrin:


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> I think that we actually agree.


i think we do


----------



## pukasonqo

Cherrasaki said:


> If it were a Greek tragedy there would be even more drama involved and a Greek chorus would be present!  And I agree with you, Brad was as much to blame as AJ. But they've all moved on (including JA) so all is well again in the world. :greengrin:


oh but there was a chorus! all those mags 
but now, i will let this subject  rest in peace...hopefully!


----------



## Nat

Those parodies are hilarious!!! :lolots::lolots: There are going to be lots more of those, I'm sure. That ad has the smell of disaster 

Chanel and Brad: a big fail, IMO. They just tried too hard.


----------



## limom

It comes across as so contrived and pretentious and SMELLY?
It is a true WTF moment

You are selling perfume, dude. How about a little personnal hygiene?


----------



## DC-Cutie

The parody on SNL last night was hilarious!!!


----------



## chinableu

DC-Cutie said:


> The parody on SNL last night was hilarious!!!



I have to find it online.

I missed it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

He sure is laughing all the way to the bank with that ad,lol...7 mill to be exact!


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Chanel522

Sweetpea83 said:


> He sure is laughing all the way to the bank with that ad,lol...7 mill to be exact!



Heck yeah he is!!


----------



## limom

Sweetpea83 said:


> He sure is laughing all the way to the bank with that ad,lol...7 mill to be exact!



Wow, how much did she make from Vuitton?
More castles please.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^10 million. 

http://www.celebitchy.com/153029/an...million_modeling_contract_with_louis_vuitton/


----------



## Michele26

The Chanel Brad ad was just aired on TV.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't even believe that ad is legitimate. It's hysterically terrible.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have never seen the Chanel ad but that SNL parody was hilarious.


----------



## angelnyc89

Crap! I have missed a lot! LMFAO You ladies are hilarious!


----------



## Swanky

JJ
*Pax & Zahara Jolie-Pitt Join Mom Angelina Jolie's 'Maleficent'?
*
Pax and Zahara Jolie-Pitt will reportedly play small roles alongside their mom Angelina Jolie in the upcoming Disney film Maleficent!

&#8220;Shiloh was supposed to be in it, too, but she was bored and not in the mood during the day her part was supposed to happen, so she ended up not being in the film,&#8221; a source told Us Weekly.

The live-action film explores the origins of one of the most iconic villains in Disney history, Maleficent, and her motives for cursing the princess.

Angelina&#8216;s daughter Vivienne will be portraying the child version of Princess Aurora, the character being played by Elle Fanning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Can't wait to see this movie..


----------



## Swanky

JJ

Angelina Jolie is officially not returning for the sequel to her hit 2008 film Wanted.

&#8220;Angelina Jolie gets shot in the head and everyone&#8217;s like, &#8216;Oh, are you going to bring back Fox?&#8217; I said, &#8216;Did you see the bullet go into her head?&#8217; And they say, &#8216;Oh, she can take one of those milk baths!&#8217; We never wanted to do that movie,&#8221; screenwriter Derek Haas told Hollywood.com.

&#8220;The only thing I can tell you is that Wesley (James McAvoy) is now, four years later, recruiting a young woman who is in his situation in the first movie. She&#8217;s got a sh**ty life. He&#8217;s sort of in the Fox role. This new girl is brought into the world,&#8221;


----------



## Ladybug09

arrrrg, Please don't bring on one of these stupid new WEAK actresses like Blake Lively or Meghan Fox.


----------



## angelnyc89

^I remember posting a long time ago about a sequel to Wanted and the name thrown in their was Kristen Stewart. Go figure. ^It probably be a weak actress who will try to evolve into a strong female fatal. But most of the time it just doesn't work.


----------



## LADC_chick

I don't think I ever saw Wanted. Honestly, the only Angelina movie I've seen is Salt, and I thought that supposed to have a sequel.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was apparently living under a rock in 2008. I've never even heard of that movie. Come to think of it, I think the only Angelina Jolie movie I've seen is The Tourist.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angie's had some great movies: Gia, Girl Interrupted in which she was brilliant, Lara Croft Tomb Raider, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, The Good Shepherd, Changeling - all were good. Salt was awesome too.


----------



## sharknbark

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Angie's had some great movies: Gia, Girl Interrupted in which she was brilliant, Lara Croft Tomb Raider, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, The Good Shepherd, Changeling - all were good. Salt was awesome too.



She was really great in Changeling.


----------



## sdkitty

The commercial is ridiculous IMO....but I guess he's laughing all the way to the bank.
The SNL parody was hilarious.....spot-on.



Nat said:


> Those parodies are hilarious!!! :lolots::lolots: There are going to be lots more of those, I'm sure. That ad has the smell of disaster
> 
> Chanel and Brad: a big fail, IMO. They just tried too hard.


----------



## LADC_chick

Babydoll Chanel said:
			
		

> Angie's had some great movies: Gia, Girl Interrupted in which she was brilliant, Lara Croft Tomb Raider, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, The Good Shepherd, Changeling - all were good. Salt was awesome too.



Thanks for the list (and reminder)! I did finally see Mr. and Mrs. Smith last year, and I forgot that I saw Gia on HBO (?) when it came out and Tomb Raider on DVD years ago. So, I guess I've seen more Angelina movies than I initially thought I'd seen.


----------



## renza

sdkitty said:


> The commercial is ridiculous IMO....but I guess he's laughing all the way to the bank.
> *The SNL parody was hilarious.....spot-on.*


I saw the SNL parody without seeing the actual Chanel commercial. I just went to the actual commercial on youtube and before it actually showed Brad Pitt I thought I accidentally selected the parody...


----------



## sdkitty

renza said:


> I saw the SNL parody without seeing the actual Chanel commercial. I just went to the actual commercial on youtube and before it actually showed Brad Pitt I thought I accidentally selected the parody...


 
I also saw the SNL skit first.......the commercial is like he's doing a parody of himself.....maybe he had tongue in cheek

He seems like a nice regular (if very very rich) guy......but this is ridiculous....maybe he's giving he $ to charity


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Angie's had some great movies: Gia, *Girl Interrupted* in which she was brilliant, Lara Croft Tomb Raider, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, The Good Shepherd, Changeling - all were good. Salt was awesome too.



Probably one of my favorite Angie movies...


----------



## Swanky

JJ



















Angelina Jolie sits in her SUV while her nannies take Knox and Vivienne to play at a local park on Saturday afternoon (October 27) in Santa Monica, Calif.

The 37-year-old actress made some calls on her cell phone and watched from her front seat window as Knox and Vivi had fun on the playground with a young female friend.


----------



## Swanky

JJ


























Angelina Jolie takes the kids out to shop for their Halloween costumes at a local Party City on Sunday (October 28) in Studio City, Calif.

The 37-year-old actress held onto the hands of her twins Knox and Vivienne while Shiloh walked alongside her siblings. We can&#8217;t wait to find out what they decided to be!

The day before, Angie was spotted sitting in her car making some phone calls while Knox and Vivienne had fun on a playground with their nannies.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks good, not so painfully thin.


----------



## solange

her shoes


----------



## d-girl1011

She looks way healthier and no scary thin at last!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's finally gained a teeny bit, yay! She looks much healthier and her arms are so buff.


----------



## angelnyc89

Love her shoes. Anybody know what they are?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

angelnyc89 said:


> Love her shoes. Anybody know what they are?



Lanvin, I think.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, she's put on the teensiest of weight - went to her arms only almost!  Better!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Yep, Lanvin Patent Espadrille Wedges.


----------



## chicmom78

Wow she lets her kids drink diet soda? I'm very surprised by that...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These kids are growing so fast.


----------



## igossips

Really they seems so much in love and they look. and her kids are so sweet  God bless them .


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great..love the whole look.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks great, and so do the kids!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more pictures..
Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...-go-halloween-costume-shopping_n_2038315.html


----------



## Swanky

Shiloh is cracking! me! up!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^She looks peeved, lol..


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm saying, between Zahara, this picture of Shiloh, and pictures of Sandra Bullock's little cutie, Louis, I don't know which child wins the Mean Mug Award.


----------



## Swanky

Zahara is HILAR!!!


----------



## SummerDream

Wow. Her and Brad only breed one kind of children don't they? All of their biological children looks so much alike.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Those kids are mean muggin'.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Shiloh is cracking! me! up!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt makes major contribution to support gay marriage*

Brad Pitt says he will donate $100,000 to the Human Rights Campaigns National Marriage Fund in an effort to give the group the bump needed to pass same-sex marriage initiatives in multiple states, including Maryland. The actor and Chanel commercial star has offered to double any contributions made to the fund in the next 24 hours, up to that $100,000 max. Its unbelievable to me that peoples lives and relationships are literally being voted on in a matter of days, Pitt writes in an e-mail sent to HRC supporters and shared on the HRC Web site. In Maine, Maryland, Minnesota and Washington, voters will go to the polls to decide if gay and lesbian couples  our friends and neighbors  are worthy of the same protections as everyone else. But thats the system we have and Im not going to back down from the fight for loving and committed couples to have the ability to marry. Pitt and Angelina Jolie have both been longtime, vocal supporters of marriage equality. They also both appeared on a recent list of the most charitable stars. 

Source: http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...fef699c-2303-11e2-ac85-e669876c6a24_blog.html


----------



## Kimm992

The look on Shiloh's face is the best!!  Hahaha


----------



## chowlover2

Kimm992 said:
			
		

> The look on Shiloh's face is the best!!  Hahaha



Shiloh is sooo over paps!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Brad Pitt makes major contribution to support gay marriage*
> 
> Brad Pitt says he will donate $100,000 to the Human Rights Campaigns National Marriage Fund in an effort to give the group the bump needed to pass same-sex marriage initiatives in multiple states, including Maryland. The actor and Chanel commercial star has offered to double any contributions made to the fund in the next 24 hours, up to that $100,000 max. Its unbelievable to me that peoples lives and relationships are literally being voted on in a matter of days, Pitt writes in an e-mail sent to HRC supporters and shared on the HRC Web site. In Maine, Maryland, Minnesota and Washington, voters will go to the polls to decide if gay and lesbian couples  our friends and neighbors  are worthy of the same protections as everyone else. But thats the system we have and Im not going to back down from the fight for loving and committed couples to have the ability to marry. Pitt and Angelina Jolie have both been longtime, vocal supporters of marriage equality. They also both appeared on a recent list of the most charitable stars.
> 
> Source: http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...fef699c-2303-11e2-ac85-e669876c6a24_blog.html



That's awesome of him!


----------



## Swanky

That's awesome! I have a feeling it will be hard to get donations in that high amount considering the East coast devastation though 
I'd have waited if I were him, a lot of people are sending their donations to Red Cross et al.


----------



## angelnyc89

The kids have grown up so quickly! Love Shi's face. Priceless.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Wedding Dress: Actress To Wed In L'Wren Scott, Sources Say *

Hypothesizing about celebrity wedding dresses has become a sort of competitive sport these days. Nailing down the designer, fit and now even the color of the famous bride-to-be's gown is a strangely rewarding process (for us, at least). So when a little birdy told Grazia a few sartorial details about the forthcoming Brangelina nuptials, we were pretty excited.

According to the latest issue of the mag, Angelina Jolie will wed in a custom L'Wren Scott dress -- no doubt the boldest bridal designer choice since Natalie Portman opted for her Rodarte number. "Angelina wanted to go with someone who is not so obvious for designing wedding gowns," a source told Grazia. "Shes been courted by some of the hottest designers on the planet, but having a big name isnt important to Angelina. She wanted someone she could trust and she most definitely trusts LWren."

And why shouldn't she? Angie has worn L'Wren's designs plenty of times before, and the simplicity of her cuts seem perfect for the usually pared-down mother. L'Wren, of course, is no stranger to the limelight either -- the former model is Mick Jagger's statuesque girlfriend. The couple even live right next door to Brad and Angelina in Richmond. How's that for convenience? The proximity must have come in handy, since Angelina and L'Wren are said to have had "several meetings" about the dress already.

Brad and Angie have been engaged for about six months now, yet hardly any details have slipped through the cracks. Hopefully, this latest news will give the couple some momentum to give the public something they can chew on. Of course, none of these details are confirmed, but it seems like a pretty good fit to us -- so it must be true, right?

Now all we have to do is iron out the details of dress itself. Are we thinking a strapless mermaid gown or something a little more princess-y? More importantly, will Angie hop on the colored-dress trend à la Jessica Biel and Anne Hathaway's non-white dresses? Stay tuned!

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/31/angelina-jolie-wedding-dress-lwren-scott_n_2050828.html


----------



## Swanky

It will be interesting to see what she wears!
Are we sure they're going to go through w/ it given that gays are not able to get legally wed everywhere?


----------



## Avril

Hold up ... they have only been engaged SIX months?!  I thought they were engaged well over a year by now!


----------



## beastofthefields

Don't shoot me guys....BUT....in the latest pics of Ange...I would NOT be shocked if it was announced she was pregnant - might be my eyesight, but I think there's a tiny bump there!!


----------



## angelnyc89

Brad Pitt: Furniture Designer for Pollaro!

Brad Pitt has a new gig &#8211; furniture designer!

The 48-year-old actor has teamed up with designer Frank Pollaro for a new line of furniture &#8211; Pitt-Pollaro.

&#8220;I&#8217;ve been doodling ideas for buildings and furniture since the early 1990s, when I first discovered [Charles Rennie] Mackintosh and Frank Lloyd Wright,&#8221; Brad told Architectural Digest. &#8220;Actually, I found Wright in college, when looking for a lazy two-point credit to get out of French. It forever changed my life.&#8221;

The pair decided to work together after Frank visited Brad&#8216;s home to install a commissioned piece and saw his sketchbook.

&#8220;I asked him, &#8216;Why don&#8217;t we make some of this stuff real?&#8217;&#8221; Frank said. &#8220;Brad said he thought that could be fun.&#8221;

The Pitt-Pollaro line will be unveiled at an event in New York that takes place November 13 through 15. If you can&#8217;t make it, make sure to check out pitt-pollaro.com on November 11 for the website launch!

WHAT DO YOU THINK of Brad Pitt&#8217;s venture into furniture?

Bigger picture inside&#8230;

Source: JustJared






lmao He is an architect, ring designer and now a furniture designer. What's next?


----------



## Swanky

*sigh*

He looks terrible there


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't believe he is wearing moto gear.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Hehe..


----------



## chowlover2

angelnyc89 said:


> Brad Pitt: Furniture Designer for Pollaro!
> 
> Brad Pitt has a new gig  furniture designer!
> 
> The 48-year-old actor has teamed up with designer Frank Pollaro for a new line of furniture  Pitt-Pollaro.
> 
> Ive been doodling ideas for buildings and furniture since the early 1990s, when I first discovered [Charles Rennie] Mackintosh and Frank Lloyd Wright, Brad told Architectural Digest. Actually, I found Wright in college, when looking for a lazy two-point credit to get out of French. It forever changed my life.
> 
> The pair decided to work together after Frank visited Brads home to install a commissioned piece and saw his sketchbook.
> 
> I asked him, Why dont we make some of this stuff real? Frank said. Brad said he thought that could be fun.
> 
> The Pitt-Pollaro line will be unveiled at an event in New York that takes place November 13 through 15. If you cant make it, make sure to check out pitt-pollaro.com on November 11 for the website launch!
> 
> WHAT DO YOU THINK of Brad Pitts venture into furniture?
> 
> Bigger picture inside
> 
> Source: JustJared
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao He is an architect, ring designer and now a furniture designer. What's next?


OMG! 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *sigh*
> 
> He looks terrible there


Agree!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Oh Brad.  What's wrong with being an actor?  You're good at it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie "Really Beautiful" in Maleficent: "She's Just Incredible!" Says Costar Elle Fanning*

We just can't get enough of evil Angelina Jolie in Maleficent!

And neither can Elle Fanning.

Fanning, who plays Sleeping Beauty's Princess Aurora in the upcoming Disney film alongside Jolie, says that working with the A-list Hollywood mama definitely did not disappoint.

"It's amazing," Fanning told us of Maleficent at last night's 2012 AFI Fest premiere of Ginger & Rosa in Hollywood. "We just finished it in London. Angelina Jolie, she's just incredible. Meeting her and getting to watch her, she just looks amazing. She has these cheekbones and these horns. It's really, really beautiful."

Fanning, 14, says she didn't get to work with Jolie's 4-year-old daughter Vivienne, who makes her acting debut in the film.

"Vivienne plays young Aurora," she said. "I wasn't on set the day she filmed, but she played little me."

While working with Jolie was a blast, Fanning says the best part of filming the fairy tale flick was "getting to be a Disney princess; it's just incredible. I had the long hair and the dresses. It was all magical, the whole world. It's great."

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/361483/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## Swanky

That's so cute!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So excited to see this!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie return to Scotland for Chanel fashion show at Linlithgow Palace *



HOLLYWOOD A-listers and world-famous designers are heading to Scotland for a Chanel fashion show.

Linlithgow Palace has been chosen as the venue for the French fashion houses Metiers dArt show next month.

Insiders say Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie and Keira Knightley are among the stars on the guest list for creative director Karl Lagerfelds glitzy bash.

French actress Vanessa Paradis and German actress Diane Kruger have previously attended the extravaganza, which showcases the latest creations from the design studio founded by Coco Chanel.

Over the next few weeks, construction teams will move into the West Lothian castle to set it up for the show.

The castle, which was the birthplace of Mary, Queen of Scots, does not have a roof and the central design feature will be a huge glass cube which will protect guests from the elements.

The insider added: This show is one of the major dates in the fashion calendar.

Previous events have been held in London, Paris, Shanghai, Tokyo and New York, so this is a major coup for Scotland.

The guest list will include very famous faces. We hope they remember to bring their winter woollies because West Lothian in December will not be for the faint-hearted.

The bash showcases the work of 10 manufacturers working under Chanels Paraffection umbrella.

Source: http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/scottish-news/chanel-fashion-show-to-be-held-at-linlithgow-1433187


----------



## angelnyc89

They kind of fixed the Chanel ad. LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie's Kids "Jump On Tables, Throw Food" at Missouri Pizza Parlor!*

Brad Pitt knows where the wild things are -- at his hometown pizza parlor.

Every time the actor, 48, and his six children visit Springfield, Missouri, a source tells Us Weekly, the brood goes bananas at Arris' Pizza!

"The place shuts down for the entire night and the kids raise a ruckus," says the insider of Maddox, 11, Pax, 8, Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 6, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 4. "They jump on tables and even throw food at each other!"

Pitt and Angelina Jolie, 37, leave their nannies at home and "let the kids enjoy themselves," continues the source about the couple, who normally divide their time between properties in Los Angeles and their Miraval estate in France.

The twosome loosen up too -- on policing their pack.

Says the insider, "Brad and Angelina just sit there and talk to one another while the children run around in circles!"

Source: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-throw-food-at-missouri-pizza-parlor-20121411


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is a random story. I guess there is a drought of Brangelina news.


----------



## Nat

angelnyc89 said:


> They kind of fixed the Chanel ad. LOL



They did? :giggles:


----------



## limom

Nat said:


> They did? :giggles:



Well at least, they added another person into that miserable mess.
A model that I am assuming is the object of BP's tirade.
It is still bad, so  pretentious in a French way


----------



## Swanky

As a mom, I don't like that they let the kids act like crazy people in a restaurant 
There's places where kids can run off steam and act like maniacs, there's places full of the inflatable jumpy houses, trampoline parks, etc. . . 
but allowing them to throw food and jump on tables? nuh-uh.

It's confusing for little one's heads - "in this place this one time you can do it, but not now at this other place". . . .


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> As a mom, I don't like that they let the kids act like crazy people in a restaurant
> There's places where kids can run off steam and act like maniacs, there's places full of the inflatable jumpy houses, trampoline parks, etc. . .
> but allowing them to throw food and jump on tables? nuh-uh.
> 
> It's confusing for little one's heads - "in this place this one time you can do it, but not now at this other place". . . .



Agreed, it is sending mixed messages to their brood.
I am also surprised that they are eating pizza and drinking soda and stuff.


----------



## Swanky

The kids are often seen w/ junk food.  Although, IMO, having some on occasion is completely fine


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The kids are often seen w/ junk food.  Although, IMO, having some on occasion is completely fine



I do eat and give my child junk food from time to time.
But I am surprised that they do, so often.


----------



## twin-fun

I'm ALWAYS leery when I read stories like this where the information is based on the eponymous "source". Every newspaper seems to have a "source". And we don't know at all what they are feeding their brood. We _never_ see pictures of the family eating breakfast, lunch, or dinner. For all we know the kids could have had a kale smoothie for breakfast and happen to be photographed just as they dive into their bag of Cheetos!


----------



## Michele26

When my brother & I were growing up we were only allowed to have soda on holidays. My mother believed if we drank a lot of milk we would be tall. I'm 5'9" & my brother 6'1". My father was 5'8" & my mother 5'7". Maybe we would have been tall no matter what we were allowed to drink. My mother would disagree though.


----------



## Nat

limom said:


> Well at least, they added another person into that miserable mess.
> A model that I am assuming is the object of BP's tirade.
> It is still bad, so  pretentious in a French way



Haha! Your comments made me laugh out loud, I just had to google the video!  You didn't exaggerate limom, that's for sure! A little tip: it's better with the sound off


----------



## BagOuttaHell

twin-fun said:


> I'm ALWAYS leery when I read stories like this where the information is based on the eponymous "source". Every newspaper seems to have a "source". And we don't know at all what they are feeding their brood. We _never_ see pictures of the family eating breakfast, lunch, or dinner. For all we know the kids could have had a kale smoothie for breakfast and happen to be photographed just as they dive into their bag of Cheetos!



This is true. 

Hard to gage their eating habits by pics you see maybe once a month.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*William Hague recruits Angelina Jolie in campaign against rape in warzones.*


Angelina Jolie has flown into the UK to support William Hague&#8217;s difficult mission to tackle sexual violence and rape in wazones, reports Cathy Newman. 

 Wilton Park is a grand pile in Sussex owned by the Foreign Office. It was used in the war to interrogate German prisoners of war. However, today it's the mandarins who are being held captive - or at least captivated - by a woman of German descent: none other than the Hollywood A-lister Angelina Jolie.

If it sounds like a film plot, it might as well be. Because Ms Jolie's recent film, In the Land of Blood and Honey, dealt with the traumatic subject of sexual violence in warzones, and that's why she's jetted in today - to support the Government's global campaign on the issue. 

As Ms Jolie said today, sexual violence as a weapon of war "has almost become a rule rather than an exception".


----------



## limom

^^
Sources?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

He's a Foreign Secretary used to verbally sparring with the opposition in the House of Commons.

She is an UNHCR Special Envoy known for juggling trips to war zones with walking down the red carpet.

Together, Foreign Secretary Wiliam Hague and Hollywood actress and humanitarian Angelina Jolie might make an odd couple, but yesterday they united as he announced what Britain will do to help tackle rape and sexual violence overseas.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> ^^
> Sources?



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/women/wo...lie-in-campaign-against-rape-in-warzones.html


----------



## imgg

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie's Kids "Jump On Tables, Throw Food" at Missouri Pizza Parlor!*
> 
> Brad Pitt knows where the wild things are -- at his hometown pizza parlor.
> 
> Every time the actor, 48, and his six children visit Springfield, Missouri, a source tells Us Weekly, the brood goes bananas at Arris' Pizza!
> 
> "The place shuts down for the entire night and the kids raise a ruckus," says the insider of Maddox, 11, Pax, 8, Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 6, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 4. "They jump on tables and even throw food at each other!"
> 
> Pitt and Angelina Jolie, 37, leave their nannies at home and "let the kids enjoy themselves," continues the source about the couple, who normally divide their time between properties in Los Angeles and their Miraval estate in France.
> 
> The twosome loosen up too -- on policing their pack.
> 
> Says the insider, "Brad and Angelina just sit there and talk to one another while the children run around in circles!"
> 
> Source: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-throw-food-at-missouri-pizza-parlor-20121411



They are letting little Shiloh grow her hair out!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt's Kids Drop Off Letters to Santa Claus at English Post Office*

Who's more famous than Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie? Santa Claus!

And Brangelina's kids are making sure to get in Kris Kringle's good graces before Christmas. Last week, Angelina took Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Vivienne and Knox (yes, all six kids!) to drop off letters for Santa at the Littlebourne Post Office in Kent, England.

The post office assistant, Fiona Lindsay, tells E! News Angelina is "a beautiful person, so gorgeous and great with everyone here. [She] did not act like a celebrity and was lovely with everyone."

According to Fiona, Angelina bought her and Brad's brood "magazines, comics and also some general toys for the kids to play with." Then, before they left, Fiona suggested a fish and chip shop across the road for the famous family to try out.

We hope Santa makes all the Jolie-Pitt kids' dreams comes true this holiday season. 

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/362797/...letters-to-santa-claus-at-english-post-office


----------



## hurleyca

What a fabulous couple!!!  Love them!


----------



## Chanel522

^^They really are...I love seeing and reading about them and their family.


----------



## bergafer3

There so cute!!


----------



## Swanky

twin-fun said:


> I'm ALWAYS leery when I read stories like this where the information is based on the eponymous "source". Every newspaper seems to have a "source". And we don't know at all what they are feeding their brood. We _never_ see pictures of the family eating breakfast, lunch, or dinner. For all we know the kids could have had a kale smoothie for breakfast and happen to be photographed just as they dive into their bag of Cheetos!



Same as all the other "news" in this forum though that people take for gospel, lol!


----------



## babynstar

I love their little family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jolie reveals what made her and Pitt cry*

The couple that cries together, predicts Oscar picks together.

At least, that seems to be the case for A-list supernovas Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt who, according to Ange, shared a tender moment together while watching Ewan McGregor's performance in the upcoming film The Impossible. 

Jolie hosted a special screening of the movie -- which centers on a family dealing with the aftermath of the 2004 tsunami -- in London Monday night where she gushed about McGregor.

His harrowing performance as a distraught father is gaining Oscar buzz, and a glowing endorsement from Jolie is sure to help his chances. 

 "I have known you for years and you are one of my favorite actors and I've always loved to watch you, but I watched this and I didn't recognize you," Jolie told the Scottish actor. "To say it is one of the best performances of the year, really doesn't give it credit, because it doesn't feel like a performance. It's from such an honest place and so deeply emotional."

She went on to say that McGregor was so good, in fact, that he moved both she and her fiancé Brad Pitt to tears.

"You rarely see this emotion from a man on screen and I called (McGregor) later to tell him how much he made me cry," she added. "I was crying, and I looked over at Brad and he was crying. It's just really, really powerful. As an actor, I'm in awe."

The Impossible also stars Naomi Watts and is set to hit theaters Dec. 21. 

Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...e-reveals-what-made-her-and-pitt-cry/1719683/


----------



## Sweetpea83

*New 'Killing Them Softly' Trailer: Brad Pitt & The Sopranos Make A Crime Drama (trailer in link)
*

Don't let "Killing Them Softly" get lost in the throng of year-end prestige releases. The new film, from year-end specialists The Weinstein Company, is out on Nov. 30 and has received strong reviews since its bow at the Cannes Film Festival in May. It also stars Brad Pitt and at least three former cast members from "The Sopranos."

Based on the 1974 crime novel "Cogan's Trade" by George V. Higgins, "Killing Them Softly" focuses on a hitman (Pitt) hired to dispose of a few small-time crooks after they rob a local poker game. James Gandolfini plays one of Pitt's onscreen associates, while Vincent Curatola -- better known to "Sopranos" fans as Johnny Sack -- appears in the film (and this new trailer) as well. A third former "Sopranos" co-star, Max Casella, is listed on the "Killing Them Softly" IMDb page.

Despite the fact that Higgins' novel takes place in the '70s, director Andrew Dominik ("The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford") has updated the proceedings to modern times. As previously reported by Indiewire's blog The Playlist, the film begins with an excerpt from Barack *****'s 2008 ********ic Convention speech: "What is that American promise? It's a promise that says each of us has the freedom to make of our own lives what we will, but that we also have obligations to treat each other with dignity and respect."

As such, "Killing Them Softly" is about more than just your average, run-of-the-mill mafioso; as Pitt says to Richard Jenkins at the end of the clip, "I'm living in America. America's not a country, it's just a business."

"Killing Them Softly" was originally set for release in September and then October. The Weinstein Company finally settled on Nov. 30 to spring the Pitt film on audiences, hoping to take advantage of the post-Thanksgiving lull on the release calendar.

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/11/22/new-killing-them-softly-trailer_n_2175381.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt says marriage to Angelina Jolie will happen 'soon': 'I got a good feeling about it'*

The movie star has long dodged questions about their marital status, and previously said they wouldn't wed until gay marriage was legalized nationwide.

Almost-married life agrees with Brad Pitt  but he is hinting that things could soon change.
Confidenti@l caught up to Pitt on the red carpet Monday night at Cinema Societys screening of Killing Them Softly, and the A-lister played coy about when he and Angelina Jolie will walk down the aisle.  

Im getting more pressure from my kids, and its something I want to do within their lifetime, Pitt, 48, said at the School of the Visual Arts Theater in Chelsea.


Pitt is a fierce believer that the most sacred of institutions should be available to everyone. He has tied his hotly-anticipated marriage to Jolie  who is currently in Cambodia working with the Maddox Jolie-Pitt foundation  to gay marriage laws passing nationwide.

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have long stated that they won't marry until everyone has equal rights to do so.
So does President ***** winning a second term bring them closer to the altar?

I also feel like the time has come, he said, with tantalizing vagueness. Its soon and I got a good feeling about it. 

Its equality, thats what Im pushing, he continued. Thats what separates us. Thats what makes this country great.

And Ill tell you what, since weve been engaged, Im surprised how much it meant to me and everyone should have that.

Pitt stars as an enforcer in the Andrew Domenik-directed mob movie, which also features veteran actors of the genre James Gandolfini, Ray Liotta and Vincent Curatola. 


Source: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...pen-article-1.1208893?localLinksEnabled=false


----------



## Swanky

"I&#8217;m getting more pressure from my kids"
I still hate this listed as a reason . . .


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> "I&#8217;m getting more pressure from my kids"
> I still hate this listed as a reason . . .



I can believe they're getting pressured by their kids, they have 6 kids after all, and all are old enough to know that they want their parents to be married like the other parents they see and probably constantly asking them why they are not married if they love each other....just saying.m


----------



## Swanky

I said *I* don't like that as a reason.  It JMO 

If my man says "let's get married, the kids want us to" . . . . I wouldn't like it then either, lol!


----------



## cakegirl

It's really weird that he said he wanted to do it "within their lifetime." One would assume his kids will be around long after he is gone!


----------



## Swanky

I thought so too, lol!  All the commentary about it is odd, just marry the girl if you wanna!


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought so too, lol!  All the commentary about it is odd, just marry the girl if you wanna!



The girl is not on board.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I doubt that the kids wanting them to get married is the *only* reason they wanna get married..maybe they have been thinking about this for a while now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt: Fatherhood Has Made Me a Better Man*

Thinking back over 2012, Brad Pitt acknowledges it's been a big year for his "familia" since proposing to Angelina Jolie  whom he affectionately calls "Mama"  last April.

"It's been a family type of year, a down-home type of year," he tells PEOPLE in this week's cover story. "Mama's worked more. And quite frankly I've really enjoyed it."

The actor, whose Mob drama, Killing Them Softly, hits theaters Friday, chatted with PEOPLE between bites of his dinner with 4-year-old twins, Knox and Vivienne, at their rental home outside of London. While he stopped short of confirming a wedding date, he did reveal what the couple have in mind for their big day: "Just family," Pitt says. "Keep it simple. Keep it simple  really."

For now, the actor is looking forward to being reunited with the rest of his brood  Maddox, 11, Pax, 9, Zahara, 7, and Shiloh, 6  who were in Cambodia working on the family's foundation with Jolie.

Has fatherhood made him a better man? "Absolutely," Pitt says. Being a dad "takes you right off yourself."

As for turning 50 next year, the actor insists he's taking it all in stride. "This is what I think about: 'Okay, you're way over the mid-point [of your life]. You don't know how much time you have left,' " Pitt says. "I want to enjoy this year more than ever." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20651339,00.html


----------



## Swanky

limom said:


> The girl is not on board.




Perhaps! maybe they should exchange vials of blood instead ? 
 I tease!


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Perhaps! maybe they should exchange vials of blood instead ?
> I tease!



Nah, she is passed that phase.
Maybe they mean they will exchange vows when it is legal in their home base in Europe


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Perhaps! maybe they should exchange vials of blood instead ?
> I tease!


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said *I* don't like that as a reason.  It JMO
> 
> If my man says "let's get married, the kids want us to" . . . . I wouldn't like it then either, lol!



I don't know...seems to me if you venture into parenthood together, there should be no reason why you wouldn't want to get married.  Seems that if the kids are pressuring them to do it, that should be as good a reason as any!  If the man has children with you, adopts children with you, makes a life with you, it seems to me that there is enough commitment there for him to want to marry you...    You can get out of a marriage...but you can't get out of being a parent.

Then again, I wouldn't have had children without being married...but that's just me...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I didn't even know he had a new movie coming out, lol.


----------



## angelnyc89

I cant believe he's turning 50!


----------



## Nat

angelnyc89 said:


> I cant believe he's turning 50!




50?? Get outta here!! Time flies! Remember this?


----------



## littlerock

Killing them softly looks awesome. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Swanky

He looks 50.... He was so cute back in the day!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

littlerock said:


> Killing them softly looks awesome. Can't wait to see it.



Me too!! I love mostly all his movies..


----------



## Ladybug09

Nat said:


> 50?? Get outta here!! Time flies! Remember this?
> 
> virtual-history.com/movie/photo/d01/large/0083.jpg



Tristan!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love that movie.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said *I* don't like that as a reason.  It JMO
> 
> If my man says "let's get married, the kids want us to" . . . . I wouldn't like it then either, lol!



What i don't understand is why the kids are so adamant on them getting 'married.' They're all little kids, what difference does a piece of paper make to them? How do they even know the difference? Mommy and daddy are happily living together, isn't that all that matters to kids? I find it odd. I side eye the stories about the 'pressure from the kids' because i just can't imagine a little kid caring that much or even knowing the difference between 'real' marriage vs common law or whatever.


----------



## Swanky

I feel the same, we're in the minority here though, lol!  Kids LOVE an explanation, if they explain it to them, then that's usually enough for most kids.  out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## pinkfeet

Nat said:
			
		

> 50?? Get outta here!! Time flies! Remember this?



Wow I forget how cute he was back then. And the body in Fight Club was TDF.


----------



## renza

labelwhore04 said:


> What i don't understand is why the kids are so adamant on them getting 'married.' They're all little kids, what difference does a piece of paper make to them? How do they even know the difference? Mommy and daddy are happily living together, isn't that all that matters to kids? I find it odd. I side eye the stories about the 'pressure from the kids' because i just can't imagine a little kid caring that much or even knowing the difference between 'real' marriage vs common law or whatever.


I can understand kids wanting that because marriage is still the norm (as is divorce, I know), and so they probably compare their families to their friends families. My friend's parents didn't get married until a couple years ago, after 2 kids and 30+ years together, but apparently their oldest child (the mother's from a previous marriage) was asking them to get married when she was little. I think they did a little pseudo-ceremony for her sake at that point, but didn't legally get married until recently.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Mike Tyson found Brad Pitt with his wife*



> MIKE Tyson has revealed how he came home to find Brad Pitt with his then-wife, Robin Givens.
> 
> The former boxing champion has also confessed that he was high on cocaine while he filmed his part in The Hangover.
> 
> In an interview on the In Depth with Graham Bensinger show Tyson said he was in the process of his divorce from Givens in the late 1980s when he came home to find her with Pitt.
> 
> "I would go to my lawyer's office to say she's a pig and stealing, I would go to &#8230; her house to have sex with her. This particular day, someone beat me to the punch. And I guess Brad got there earlier than I did," he said.
> 
> "I was mad as hell. I was going to &#8230; you should have saw his face when he saw me."
> Speaking about his foray into movies with his cameo in The Hangover, Tyson said the cast, including Bradley Cooper and Zach Galifianakis, helped him get through his scenes despite the fact he was high.
> 
> "I was a mess," he said. "I was overweight. I was a pig, high on cocaine."
> "They had to know I was messed up. I couldn't talk. I had the cocaine talk &#8230; So those guys are just beautiful people," Tyson said. "They had my back, and I appreciate that and stuff, then they asked me to come back (for the sequel)."


source: news.com.au


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I said *I* don't like that as a reason.  It JMO
> 
> If my man says "let's get married, the kids want us to" . . . . I wouldn't like it then either, lol!



 agreed!


----------



## HauteMama

labelwhore04 said:


> What i don't understand is why the kids are so adamant on them getting 'married.' They're all little kids, what difference does a piece of paper make to them? How do they even know the difference? Mommy and daddy are happily living together, isn't that all that matters to kids? I find it odd. I side eye the stories about the 'pressure from the kids' because i just can't imagine a little kid caring that much or even knowing the difference between 'real' marriage vs common law or whatever.



I tend to agree. Most kids wouldn't even know whether their parents were married or not; them being together is really all they know or care about. My kids have never asked whether I am married to DH. Of course, the media reports about this family, but I still doubt whether other small children would pester the kids about their folks not being married. At their ages, the other kids probably wouldn't care, either.

I have no issue with whether they want to marry or not. They are a family either way. I just think it is disingenuous to claim that they are getting married because the children want them to.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Mike Tyson found Brad Pitt with his wife*
> 
> 
> source: news.com.au



Well, we know he likes to cheat...LOL


----------



## LADC_chick

I thought everyone knew about the Brad-Robin thing?


----------



## limom

Ladybug09 said:


> Well, we know he likes to cheat...LOL



Iron Mike got to realize that the women he chooses are not beacon of morality.
Otoh, he is far from being a prize himself.


----------



## CCfor C

Mike Tyson?? The less said about him the better.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Pulls a Brad Pitt, Says She Plans to Give Up Acting*

Angelina Jolie apparently isn't angling to be the next Helen Mirren or Meryl Streep.

Similar to fiancé Brad Pitt, who said he could foresee taking that pretty face of his behind the camera to direct once he hits 50, Jolie told Britain's Channel 4 News that she sees herself calling it a career in the not-too-distant future.

"I think I'm going to have to give up the acting as the kids hit the teenage years, anyway, too much to manage at home," says the Salt star in an interview in which she also acknowledges that her human-rights work for the United Nations has been more rewarding than acting on the whole.

Jolie's Maleficent costar: Angelina's "Just Incredible!"

Of course, the Oscar winner at least sounds aware that being a Hollywood superstar has allowed her to write her own ticket when it comes to being a philanthropist and humanitarian.

"I have enjoyed being an actress," Jolie insists. "I am so grateful to the job and I have had great experiences and I have even be able to tell stories and be a part of stories that mattered and I have done things for fun, but..."

She could do without.

"I will do some films and I am so fortunate to have the job, it's a really lucky profession to be a part of and I enjoy it," Jolie says. "But if it went away tomorrow I would be very happy to be home with the children. I wake up in the morning as a mum and I turn on the news like everybody else and I see what's happening and I want to be part of the world in a positive way."

Next up for the still-pretty-busy actress, however, is the dark Sleeping Beauty revamp Maleficent.

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/368172/angelina-jolie-pulls-a-brad-pitt-says-she-plans-to-give-up-acting


----------



## Swanky

This is the 3rd {??} time she's said this.  Maybe more. . .


----------



## justkell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This is the 3rd {??} time she's said this.  Maybe more. . .



Yup, she should be taking those few years off she said she was taking any day now


----------



## Nat

It's finally happening! Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt 'pick up their wedding rings' as they prepare for the big day


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Pitt-Angelina-Jolie-pick-wedding-rings.html

It has taken seven years and six children, but Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are finally about to walk down the aisle.
Hollywood's biggest couple could be married any day now after the pair reportedly picked up their wedding rings.

In Touch magazine is reporting that Brad, 48, and Jolie, 37, are gearing up to walk down the aisle sending their stylist pick up wedding rings. 'On November 27, a stylist for the actress picked up wedding rings from Neil Lane jewelers for the couple,' the magazine reports. The bands arrived at the Jolie Pitt home just a day after Brad made it clear at the premiere of his new film, Killing Me Softly, that he planned to make an honest woman out of Angie - at the request of their children.

'I am getting more pressure from my kids, and it is something I want to do within their lifetime, but I also feel like the time has come,' the actor said at the New York premiere. 'The time is nigh. It's soon. I got a good feeling about it.'
According to People magazine The World War Z star said the fact they have been together for so long does not lessen the importance of a wedding. 'We've had a family, we've raised the kids,' he said. 'I am surprised how much it meant to me once you had that.'

But while she may be about to wed, it seems Angelia is no bridezilla.
Rather than picking out flowers, on Thursday she was busy meeting with Syrian refugees at the Za'atri refugee camp in Jordan. Jolie said on her second visit to the region in three months: 'Civilians inside the country are being targeted. Many of those trying to flee are exposed to extreme danger right up to the border itself.
'I appeal to all sides in the conflict to do all they can to ensure the safe passage of these innocent civilians.'
Since her last visit to the region in September, the number of refugees in the region has increased by more than 200,000 and in Jordan alone by nearly 50,000.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm thinking it's going to a small wedding..with no fuss.


----------



## angelnyc89

^Thats what I get from her too.


----------



## Ladybug09

wow, her face is looking extra pillowy....she is looking different...


----------



## Swanky

Yea, it's extra soft looking.  She does look beautiful though.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks less scary  

She seriously rubs me the wrong way, but I very much admire the work she's been doing with refugees.


----------



## angelnyc89

A very beautiful person.


----------



## Swanky

JJ


*Angelina Jolie Directing 'Unbroken', Story of Louis Zamperini
*

Angelina Jolie is in final negotiations to direct the upcoming film Unbroken, the story of Olympian-turned-World War II prisoner of war Louis Zamperini, according to Deadline.

&#8220;I read Laura Hillenbrand&#8217;s brilliant book, and I was so moved by Louie Zamperini&#8217;s heroic story, I immediately began to fight for the opportunity to make this film,&#8221; the 37-year-old filmmaker said in a statement. &#8220;Louie is a true hero and a man of immense humanity, faith and courage. I am deeply honored to have the chance to tell his inspiring story.&#8221;

&#8220;In her life and in her work, Angelina has embraced stories and causes involving great struggle and triumph over tremendous odds and the basic human condition,&#8221; Universal Pictures heads Adam Fogelson and Donna Langley said in a statement. &#8220;She has a real ability to illustrate he strength in human spirit which will be essential in telling Lou&#8217;s story of survival and great heroism.&#8221;

Unbroken will be Angelina&#8216;s second feature as a director after last year&#8217;s In the Land of Blood and Honey.


FYI: Today is Angie&#8216;s partner Brad Pitt&#8216;s 49th birthday! Hope it is a great one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Encourages Fan Donations to His Make It Right Organization to Help People in Need *

Brad Pitt, can you do no wrong?

The latest reason to love the hunky Hollywood actor even more comes just in time for the holiday season, as the 49-year-old star is encouraging fans to donate to Make It Right&#8212;the organization Pitt formed in the wake of Hurricane Katrina in 2007 to help build healthy homes and communities for people in need.

Angelina Jolie's other half penned a note to his loyal fans, encouraging donations of any shape or size: 


"Make It Right helps disabled veterans, victims of natural disaster, seniors and disadvantaged families by providing healthy, beautiful, affordable homes. You can help too by giving a light bulb, a toilet, even a whole house!" the four-time Academy Award nominee wrote.  

It's easy to donate on the Make It Right website regardless of how much you can afford to give. Community plants are only $25, while the ultimate gift&#8212;a whole house for a family in need&#8212;costs $150,000.

We always appreciate the A-list actor for his do-gooding ways!

The world needs more Brad Pitts (not just for his looks, but also for his heart!). 

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/373522/...-it-right-organization-to-help-people-in-need


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie spend Christmas holidays in Caribbean*

Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie, their six children  Maddox (11) Pax (9), Zahara (7), Shiloh (6) and four-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne  and Brad's mother Jane are staying at the home of fashion designer Donna Karan on the idyllic island of Turks and Caicos in the exclusive Parrot Cay area.

The luxury home comes complete with an infinity pool lined with black volcanic stone and features 360-degree views of the tropical paradise, an open-air film screening room and a private spa.

A source told the New York Post newspaper, They are at Donna's house, without Donna, and have been loving the island because it is so secluded. Angelina's taken the kids to Karan's yoga spa. They've been running around the island without a care in the world and relaxing.

The engaged couple have also allegedly been joined on the trip by a team of nannies to help them care for the kids as they try and enjoy some down time.

Architectural Digest editor-at-large Jeffrey Slonim posted on his blog on Christmas Day, At lunch on a small island three away from Parrot Cay. A woman said she'd heard from a local that Pitt and Jolie were in town with two nannies per child. Count 'em, 12 nannies! (sic).

Brad and Angelina and their brood are not the only stars relaxing on the island.
Rolling Stones guitarist Keith Richards, who completed the band's 50th anniversary shows just a few weeks ago, is enjoying a winter vacation with his family, while Star Trek Into Darkness director JJ Abrams is enjoying a break with his loved ones.

Source: http://www.dnaindia.com/entertainme...spend-christmas-holidays-in-caribbean_1782768


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm calling bs on 12 nannies. 

I stumbled upon some pics on instagram taken by BP's nieces and nephews. It sounded like their entire family was there.

Also, Brad's sister and brother-in-law recently adopted another child from Ethiopia. This is their 3rd adoption. His family seems like really nice and caring people.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yeah, 12 nannies does sound far fetched..it was some random person who mentioned that.

That's so nice to hear that Brad's sister is adopting too..


----------



## 4everLV

According to my local newspaper...
Source: http://www.calgaryherald.com/entert...ina+Jolie+secretly+married/7766297/story.html 

For a couple whose engagement was one of the biggest celebrity news stories of 2012, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have played their wedding awfully quiet &#8212; if reports that the pair have already tied the knot are to be believed.

According to the Daily Telegraph, Pitt and Jolie were married in a secret ceremony in Turks & Caicos on Christmas Day, just eight months after they confirmed their engagement.

The ceremony was reportedly attended by Pitt&#8217;s parents, Jane and William, his brother Doug and sister Julie. The couple&#8217;s six children were also in attendance &#8211; no word, however, on whether then alleged 12 nannies the pair have on call at their holiday resort were invited to witness the nuptials.

Jolie and Pitt first met on the set of the 2004 film Mr. & Mrs. Smith. Pitt was at the time still married to actress Jennifer Aniston, but that couple split in early 2005 and Jolie and Pitt&#8217;s relationship kicked off shortly thereafter. The pair have six kids together: adopted children Maddox, Zahara and Pax, and biological children Shiloh, Knox and Vivienne. Jolie has been twice married: to actor Johnny Lee Miller (1996-1999) and Billy Bob Thornton (2000-2003).


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I think they got married too...wouldn't surprise me.

I hope we get to see wedding photos..


----------



## angelnyc89

I wouldn't be surprised either.


----------



## Sternchen

I also believe they've already gotten married


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Blind Items Revealed today by Enty @ CDAN
November 15, 2012

So, what happens when a former A list all movie actor and now a B- all movie actor who thinks he has other talents but really doesn't gets a little booze in him followed by a lot more booze followed by even more booze? he starts talking about the time he sat down with his former flame who is an A list movie actress. They also got a little boozy followed by more booze and they started talking about told times. Not their own old times but she started talking about how her current man in her life almost didn't get to be the current man in her life and that she actually was into someone way more. It had happened about a year before she met her current man. She was into this foreign born actor who she said took her breath away. She was actually way more into him than vice versa which never happens. He was a drinker and a partier which she found fun and exciting. Plus he had some danger in him. She loved danger. She loved that he was always on edge. Plus she thought he was a really great actor and could respect him. He was the whole package. This was who she wanted to have a bunch of kids with. They hooked up while filming a movie, but the problem was she could not get him to commit to her. He was off screwing everyone and anyone. He was everywhere and no matter how much she tried and no matter how good her acting skills, she just could not get much more out of him than some weekly sex when he could not find anyone away from the set to have sex with. She sent him gifts and tapes of herself. She sent him photos and would call him and leave dirty voice mails. Nothing worked. When the movie ended so did the relationship. When they did press for the movie she tried again, but he didn't even really acknowledge her. It was about that same time she met her current guy, but she always felt like she was settling. He was definitely not her first choice.


A (now B-) list actor: Colin Farrell
A list actress: Angelina Jolie
Current Man: Brad Pitt
Movie: "Alexander"


----------



## Sweetpea83

^LOL...shouldn't this be in the blind items thread...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It is but it's relevant here too as it's about both Angie and Brad


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh it was double posted...just wondering!


----------



## Ejm1059

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Blind Items Revealed today by Enty @ CDAN
> November 15, 2012
> 
> So, what happens when a former A list all movie actor and now a B- all movie actor who thinks he has other talents but really doesn't gets a little booze in him followed by a lot more booze followed by even more booze? he starts talking about the time he sat down with his former flame who is an A list movie actress. They also got a little boozy followed by more booze and they started talking about told times. Not their own old times but she started talking about how her current man in her life almost didn't get to be the current man in her life and that she actually was into someone way more. It had happened about a year before she met her current man. She was into this foreign born actor who she said took her breath away. She was actually way more into him than vice versa which never happens. He was a drinker and a partier which she found fun and exciting. Plus he had some danger in him. She loved danger. She loved that he was always on edge. Plus she thought he was a really great actor and could respect him. He was the whole package. This was who she wanted to have a bunch of kids with. They hooked up while filming a movie, but the problem was she could not get him to commit to her. He was off screwing everyone and anyone. He was everywhere and no matter how much she tried and no matter how good her acting skills, she just could not get much more out of him than some weekly sex when he could not find anyone away from the set to have sex with. She sent him gifts and tapes of herself. She sent him photos and would call him and leave dirty voice mails. Nothing worked. When the movie ended so did the relationship. When they did press for the movie she tried again, but he didn't even really acknowledge her. It was about that same time she met her current guy, but she always felt like she was settling. He was definitely not her first choice.
> 
> 
> A (now B-) list actor: Colin Farrell
> A list actress: Angelina Jolie
> Current Man: Brad Pitt
> Movie: "Alexander"



I would not put Colin Farrell at a B- (at least a solid B.) I don't buy this one at all. I think Colin was way into her more than she was with him. I remember this one interview during the Alexander press junket where Colin put his hand on Angie's leg and she gave him a look and he immediately took his hand off. It was hilarious  God, I wish I could find it. And after the movie was over there were multiple reports that she was the one that hit it and split. (who knows, I sorta liked them together.)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If she did not have a kid at the time I would totally believe it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ejm1059 said:


> I would not put Colin Farrell at a B- (at least a solid B.) I don't buy this one at all. I think Colin was way into her more than she was with him. I remember this one interview during the Alexander press junket where Colin put his hand on Angie's leg and she gave him a look and he immediately took his hand off. It was hilarious  God, I wish I could find it. And after the movie was over there were multiple reports that she was the one that hit it and split. (who knows, I sorta liked them together.)



I so want to see this movie now...


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Sweetpea83 said:


> I so want to see this movie now...



It was probably one of the worst and confusing movies I have seen...I think Oliver Stone was probably high the entire time making this movie...lol!


----------



## Swanky

TMZ:

DON'T PUSH THAT BUTTON ... a lesson learned the hard way by one of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's kids ... who accidentally pushed a "panic alarm" inside their house last night that attracted a police FRENZY ... TMZ has learned.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... cops were called Friday night to casa de Pitt around 9:00 PM after an alarm went off at their Hollywood Hills home.

Our sources say police arrived to the scene -- via both car AND helicopter -- only to be told it was all a big mistake. We're told they spoke to a nanny (Brad and Angie weren't there) who informed them about the child's mishap. 

Oops.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2H7MNOybz


----------



## Nat

Oopsy daisy.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Blind Items Revealed today by Enty @ CDAN
> November 15, 2012
> 
> So, what happens when a former A list all movie actor and now a B- all movie actor who thinks he has other talents but really doesn't gets a little booze in him followed by a lot more booze followed by even more booze? he starts talking about the time he sat down with his former flame who is an A list movie actress. They also got a little boozy followed by more booze and they started talking about told times. Not their own old times but she started talking about how her current man in her life almost didn't get to be the current man in her life and that she actually was into someone way more. It had happened about a year before she met her current man. She was into this foreign born actor who she said took her breath away. She was actually way more into him than vice versa which never happens. He was a drinker and a partier which she found fun and exciting. Plus he had some danger in him. She loved danger. She loved that he was always on edge. Plus she thought he was a really great actor and could respect him. He was the whole package. This was who she wanted to have a bunch of kids with. They hooked up while filming a movie, but the problem was she could not get him to commit to her. He was off screwing everyone and anyone. He was everywhere and no matter how much she tried and no matter how good her acting skills, she just could not get much more out of him than some weekly sex when he could not find anyone away from the set to have sex with. She sent him gifts and tapes of herself. She sent him photos and would call him and leave dirty voice mails. Nothing worked. When the movie ended so did the relationship. When they did press for the movie she tried again, but he didn't even really acknowledge her. It was about that same time she met her current guy, but she always felt like she was settling. He was definitely not her first choice.
> 
> 
> A (now B-) list actor: Colin Farrell
> A list actress: Angelina Jolie
> Current Man: Brad Pitt
> Movie: "Alexander"



CDAN isn't alone in this thinking, even Perez is thinking this:

http://perezhilton.com/2013-01-04-a...r-more-passionate-than-brad-pitt#.UOiSVrZ8tWA

Angelina Jolie DESPERATELY Wanted Colin Farrell More Than Brad Pitt?!? Whoa!!
1/04/2013 3:17 PM ET | Filed under: Brad Pitt  Angelina Jolie  Love Line  Colin Farrell

angelina jolie colin farrell alexander love affair kiss

Better get some tissues for the drink you're gonna spew back out on your computer screen! Cuz this rumor is bursting with JUICE!

According to whispers around Tinsel Town, it's recently been revealed that Angelina Jolie was desperately infatuated with Colin Farrell back when they filmed Alexander.

All of his danger and talent supposedly got her panties so wet, it's said that she would even send him naughty voicemails and video!!

Every week they were sleeping together, with her feelings for him growing stronger and stronger. But, like the playboy he is, it's rumored that he was sexin' all the other ladies around too. And her emotions were NOT reciprocated!

So apparently he rejected more hook-ups during the promotion of the film, and that's when it's said that she met Brad Pitt. No more Alexander time for Mr. and Mrs. Smith.

But according to the gossip, she didn't feel the same kind of maddening infatuation for Brad that she experienced with Colin. So it was more like settling.

     OMG!

If all of this is true, consider our minds WIRED for the mothalovin' day!! Now, obviously people learn and grow from past relationships so even if this is accurate, obviously it doesn't mean she couldn't have grown a real, true love for Brad.

We mean, it's pretty obvious they're committed 200,000 percent. And you know how it is! Sometimes you gotta feel that crazy rush of firecrackin' chemistry and rejection before realizing what you really want as a mature adult.

So maybe that's what happened when she got with Pitt. But either way, HOOOOOO-LY SHIZ!

[Image via Vince Maher/WENN.]


----------



## NYC Chicky

I remember during the promotion of Alexander she was on the View talking about taking up lovers (cant remember if Colin was also there or not).  I think you could infer Colin.
Love brad & Angie together though


----------



## angelnyc89

They have a panic alarm that calls the cops? With helis. Woah


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie And Billy Bob Thornton Home Sold By Actor For $8 Million (PHOTO)*

We thought Angelina Jolie and Billy Bob Thornton had broken all ties once she removed her giant Billy Bob tattoo, but we were wrong.

The Los Angeles Times reports Thorton has finally sold his Beverly Hills property that he once shared with Jolie. The 11,012-square-foot home was bought for a cool $8 million. The hacienda has nine bedrooms, eight bathrooms, a recording studio and gym.

According to TMZ, Thornton had originally asked for $10 million but since the ex-husband and wife couple purchased the home for just $3.75 million back in 2000, were going to assume Thornton didnt mind accepting the low-ball offer.

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/04/angelina-jolie-billy-bob-thorton-home_n_2410435.html


----------



## Swanky

I read that week, it seems to me _he_ sold it.  Aside from title I don't see where they were tied by it {?}


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wonder if she will get half?


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Hints at Return to China  Despite Being Banned*

Looks like Brad Pitt is about to say "Ni hao" to China ... in person.
The actor  who was reportedly banned from China following the government's disapproval of his 1997 film Seven Years in Tibet, which portrayed harsh Chinese rule in Tibet  has hinted at a return to the country. And he took to social media to do it.

Via China's version of Twitter, called Sina Weibo, the actor posted from his verified account, "It is the truth. Yup, I'm coming ..."

The surprising statement is the actor's only "Tweet" on the social network, but it generated more than 24,000 comments from his nearly 160,000 followers.

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20662233,00.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Anything to announce? Brad Pitt is seen for the first time since reports he married Angelina Jolie... but does his best to hide his ring finger*

It was reported last month that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie married in an intimate ceremony on Christmas Day.

But as he was seen for the first time since the claims emerged, Brad kept quiet about the rumours, and also did his best to hide his ring finger as he made his way through Los Angeles' LAX airport.

The 49-year-old actor ensured the sleeve of his black coat covered his left hand, concealing any sighting of a possible wedding band.

Father-of-six Brad looked otherwise cheerful as he headed to his waiting car from the airport, and wore a casual outfit of jeans, a blue zip sweater and a black coat.

The World War Z actor kept his eyes hidden beneath a pair of mirrored aviator sunglasses, and wore his blonde hair tied back in ponytail as he kept his head down.

The outing marks the first time Brad has been seen since his reported wedding to Angelina.

The pair, who announced their engagement in April 2012 after seven years together, are thought to have tied the knot in a romantic Christmas Day ceremony on the Turks and Caicos Islands.

Brad and Angelina had spent the Christmas and New Year holiday at the private Parrot Cay estate of fashion designer Donna Karan.

Speculation they had finally wed comes after a magazine report in early December claimed the pair had picked up their wedding rings from celebrity jeweller Neil Lane.

InTouch magazine wrote: 'On November 27, a stylist for the actress picked up wedding rings from Neil Lane jewelers for the couple.'

In November, Brad told reporters on the red carpet of the New York premiere of his film Killing Me Softly the nuptials would be 'soon'.

He said: 'The time is nigh. It's soon. I got a good feeling about it.

'I am getting more pressure from my kids, and it is something I want to do within their lifetime, but I also feel like the time has come.'

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...married-Angelina-Jolie.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Ladybug09

that is so stupid if he didn't want people to know that they married, he just wouldn't wear a ring.....

Also, they BOTH have been wearing rings on their right hands forever.


----------



## angelnyc89

The ring is on his right ring finger.


----------



## Nat

Pics from the DM article. I wish he would let go of his hobo look. It is getting old


----------



## chowlover2

Nat said:
			
		

> Pics from the DM article. I wish he would let go of his hobo look. It is getting old



I totally agree!


----------



## Michele26

Is his jacket shredding? :shame:


----------



## Sweetpea83

He needs a hair cut..imo.


----------



## Swanky

And some soap . . .


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie & 'Cleopatra': Ang Lee Wants To Direct Actress In Upcoming Movie *

More than two years after the news first broke that a new "Cleopatra" biopic was in the works, the film is finally close to getting a director.

"I'm about to read the script," Ang Lee said in an interview with The Hollywood Reporter. "It just feels right to me after all the other types of films I've done. What does it have in common with any of them? Theyre all totally different! Thats what makes this perfect.

Lee is now the fourth director attached to "Cleopatra," falling in line after David Fincher, Paul Greengrass, and James Cameron. Lee has been discussed as a possibility for the film ever since Fincher walked away from it in August.

Jolie first voiced her involvement in 2010. "I think there's a lot about [Cleopatra's] history that's not been explored and properly done," she told MTV at the time.

Jolie is currently working on the Sleeping Beauty spin-off "Maleficent," which also features two of her children, Pax and Zahara.

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...movie_n_2442146.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment


----------



## Ladybug09

Ummm I thought it was the younger child Viv in the movie...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm sure it was a mistake..with the source.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Scores New Endorsement, Will Star in Cadillac Commercials in China*

Brad Pitt wasn't nominated for an Oscar this year, but the Killing Them Softly star is still a hot commodity on the product endorsement circuit.

E! News has exclusively learned that the much-parodied Chanel No. 5 spokesman has agreed to endorse Cadillac in print ads and TV commercials that will air in China.

Pitt, who a source says will earn $3 million for his promo work, will shoot a spot for the car campaign next week in Los Angeles.

Cadillac had no comment on the hiring, and Pitt's reps have yet to respond to calls to comment.

But lest one think this is just a high-paying job for a random automotive product, E! News has been told Pitt has long kept a Cadillac Escalade in his fleet of vehicles.

Hmm, maybe Pitt's new gig had something to do with him joining Sina Weibo, China's version of Twitter, earlier this week. Not to mention his first and only tweet so far.

"It is the truth. Yup, I'm coming...," he wrote cryptically. Well, not so cryptically, after all.

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/377376/...nt-will-star-in-cadillac-commercials-in-china


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think I read all of the kids were in the movie except her oldest and Shiloh.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Robert Procop's Jewelry Collaboration With Angelina Jolie Brings The Gem Expert To The Masses*

BEVERLY HILLS, Calif. Robert Procop has become known to most people as the jewelry design partner of Angelina Jolie. The two are creating high jewelry pieces using statement gemstones under the Style of Jolie brand. Its a charitable undertaking where all proceeds from the sales are used to build schools for girls in impoverished countries through the Education Partnerships for Children of Conflicts, co-founded by Jolie.

However, Procops involvement in the upper tiers of the jewelry and gemstone industry runs a course that has immense depth and breadth. He currently owns and operates, Robert Procop Exceptional Jewels, where he sells his own jewelry creations, and buys and sells statement gemstones in a confidential and secure environment to well-heeled buyers. Before this venture, he was the CEO of the famed jewelry house, Asprey & Garrard, where he led the organization through a difficult period by returning it into the two separate entities they originally were. He then led Garrard for a while. The remarkable thing about this is he had no prior experience running a luxury jewelry house. He has also owned retail stores on Rodeo Drive.

But his true skill is being one of the best and most knowledgeable diamond and gemstone dealers in the world. It is something he has done successfully since he was a teenager and is the foundation of his long and varied career as a business leader, retailer, wholesaler and jewelry designer. His contacts range from the workers in remote mines in countries like Columbia and Sri Lanka, to the leaders of haute joaillerie houses in Paris and London. His ultimate skill is buying superb, statement gemstones at less than what it costs to mine them. Its the result of his network that he is able to discover sources of great material, buy it when the price is right and then resell the items as an investment.

On this day several Style of Jolie pieces, including an emerald necklace, bracelet and ring set in rose gold (his metal and color preference) were among the jewelry pieces on a white table. All of the emeralds are cut in the tablet shape (which resembles a cushion cut) created by Jolie and Procop, and a signature part of the Style of Jolie collection. Procop said Jolie wanted something with an historical message. She spent a great deal of time studying how a tablet is held and together they designed the shape.

As mentioned before the idea behind the jewelry is to build girls schools in impoverished areas. The business model is rather simple. They design the jewelry together. She wears the pieces. Then they are sold.

Procop pointed to the ring. This is a 27-carat emerald, he said. When the stone is sold we give the money to the charity and then we build another school.

Source: http://www.forbes.com/sites/anthony...na-jolie-brings-the-gem-expert-to-the-masses/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

27 carat emerald??


----------



## angelnyc89

^It must be beautiful, I want to see. Good for them!  Smart of her.


----------



## Swanky

this is a 63.27 ct cushion cut blue sapphire from him

and the 27 ct emerald - I prefer the sapphire


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> this is a 63.27 ct cushion cut blue sapphire from him
> 
> and the 27 ct emerald - I prefer the sapphire



That sapphire, I die!


----------



## jun3machina

wowza!


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> blogs-images.forbes.com/anthonydemarco/files/2013/01/Robert-Procop-63.27ct-cushion-blue-sapphire-ring-300x300.jpg
> 
> this is a 63.27 ct cushion cut blue sapphire from him
> 
> and the 27 ct emerald - I prefer the sapphire
> 
> specials-images.forbes.com/imageserve/0aK0djngM43PM/0x600.jpg?fit=scale&background=000000



That's ok, I "ll take the emerald
The combination between rose gold and emerald is stunning.


----------



## angelnyc89

They are both very beautiful. The sapphire is much prettier.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the emerald better, but they're both TDF.


----------



## d-girl1011

Sweetpea83 said:


> Robert Procop



when I quickly read this guy's name i read it as 'robocop'- i was like what the hell is Angelina doing with him? lolololol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol!


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous sapphire...love it!!  Since it's my birthstone, I think DH should just buy it for me to match my bracelet, necklace, and earrings ...lol!!


----------



## Swanky

Seems reasonable


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie: My Kids Keep Me Grounded*

There's nothing like taking your kids for a "number 2" to bring you back to earth, says Angelina Jolie in an interview in the March edition of Total Film, a British movie magazine.

"The great thing about having a bunch of kids is that they just remind you that you're the person who takes them to go poop," Jolie, who's mom to Maddox, 12, Pax, 9, Zahara, 8, Shiloh, 6, Knox and Vivienne, both 4, said. "That's who you are!"

"We have a very normal, very grounded home," she continues, adding that they maintain a happy home life through humor and "[having] a laugh with our kids."

As for her engagement to partner Brad Pitt, the actress compared the union to adopting her kids.

"I'm not somebody that thinks about destiny and fate, but I don't walk away from it when something unfolds," she says. "It's like my children. Especially when you adopt in some countries. All my other children were just, 'This is the child that's been chosen for you.'"

She explains: "I suppose it's like a child you give birth to, as you can't have a say in it. I see that when I look at my kids. It just seems to be right. It's hard to understand how it could unfold so beautifully."

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20667249,00.html


----------



## angelnyc89

LOL

I cant Mad is 12! Wow, they have grown.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Pregnant With 7th Child? (REPORT) *

Whip out the "CONGRATULATIONS!" banner and throw in a few blue balloons because -- if you believe the latest rumors -- Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are expecting! Again!

Hollywood's golden couple have six children so far: Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh and twins Knox and Vivienne, to whom Jolie gave birth in 2008. This will make the new bouncing baby No. 7, reports Star magazine in their Feb. 4, 2013, issue that hit newsstands this week.

A source told Star that "Angelina has been staying out of the public eye because she doesn't want to let anyone know that she's expecting," which for some explains her absence from this month's Golden Globes. She had morning sickness and didn't want to draw attention to herself in public," said the source.

According to Star, Angie and Brad are telling their friends they are having a boy and Shiloh has even determined that the baby's name must be John."

Whether or not the Jolie-Pitt clan is expecting will be determined in six months, as Angelina is said to be three months along in her pregnancy. Though we'd love it to be true, we try not to keep our hopes up -- after all, the rumor-mill churns out pregnancy rumors quite often ...

In January 2012, OK! magazine claimed Jolie is pregnant and that Pitt is "ecstatic over the news."

In February, mere weeks later, OK! magazine was at it again, claiming the two A-listers have set a wedding date for the summer (meanwhile summer has come and gone and ... no wedding took place that we know of) and that Angie is preggers with twins. Again. This time, twin boys.

In March, the talk around town was that Jolie struck her famous pose at the Oscars (remember the slit dress and the exposed right leg?) to draw attention away from her baby bump.

By May, Life & Style publicized that not only is Angie pregnant, but so is Brad's ex, Jennifer Aniston.

Bottom line? Until we see a multimillion dollar shot of this newborn, we're not buying. But on the off-chance we're wrong ... CONGRATULATIONS ANGIE!

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/25/angelina-jolie-pregnant_n_2543029.html


----------



## momhappy

^I read that too - are the reports true?  Sounds iffy...


----------



## Swanky

They've been saying it every couple of months for over a year.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, I also don't completely buy it..just thought it was interesting & posted it.


----------



## angelnyc89

They're expecting every single day and having the wedding of the year/century everyday. Or breaking up every other day. I call BS.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'World War Z' Trailer: Brad Pitt Saves His Family From Zombies In Super Bowl Spot (VIDEO in link) *

Section 4.8041 of the Hollywood Trailer Code (The BRAMMM Amendment) states that all action films must include some use of the "Inception" horn, so it's a good thing the new "World War Z" trailer complies.

Starring the "Inception" horn and Brad Pitt, the Super Bowl spot for "World War Z" shows off the zombie apocalypse ("We've lost the East Coast") without actually showing off the zombie apocalypse. As with the early trailer, the money shot features hundreds of CGI zombies forming an undead mound to breach a structure. To paraphrase "My Cousin Vinny," however: Did director Marc Foster film that scene from up in a tree?

Well, maybe. From earlier HuffPost Entertainment coverage of the "World War Z" production issues:

    Paramout was originally set to release "World War Z," an adaptation of Max Brooks' novel about the aftermath of a zombie apocalypse on Earth, in December. The film was shifted to June of 2013 after "significant reshoots" were requested by the studio. In June, Damon Lindelof ("Lost," "Prometheus") was reportedly hired to work on the script -- with specific focus on the ending -- despite the fact that "World War Z" finished production in 2011. (In the end, it was never confirmed that Lindelof did work on the script.) Meanwhile, as Vulture reported, the messy post-production process was exacerbated further by the fact that Pitt and director Marc Forster ("Quantum of Solace") weren't on speaking terms.

Regardless of the behind-the-scenes struggles, all that matters to Paramount is if audiences show up on opening weekend. "World War Z" is set for release on June 21.

Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/02/01/world-war-z-trailer-super-bowl-spot_n_2597835.html


----------



## Swanky

*Skipping all the big ones: Angelina Jolie makes her return to the red carpet at the ASC Awards in dull grey dress*

Last year she made her rounds in various stunning gowns during award show season.
And no one has yet forgotten the leggy showing she put on during the Oscars as she stood with husband Brad Pitt on her arm.
But ditching the mainstream ceremonies, Angelina Jolie, 37, emerged on Sunday evening at the 2013 American Society of Cinematographers Awards in Los Angeles.





Not exactly a stunning returning to the spotlight: Angelina Jolie attended the 2013 American Society of Cinematographers Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday evening
Making her return at a low key red carpet event which was held at the Grand Ballroom at Hollywood & Highland Centre, Angelina failed to put on a glamorous offering.
Choosing to keep it very simple, Jolie wore a dark grey tailored dress which grazed her shoulders and featured ruching detail.
With her cleavage concealed, the mother-of-six attempted to add a little excitement to her ensemble by putting her slender legs on show.   




Failing to command attention: Angelina wore a dull grey tailored dress with a pair of open toe heels
Wearing her brunette hair in a slick ponytail, Angelina looked fresh faced courtesy of her natural make-up look.
Adding a hint of colour with a pair of squared amber drop earrings, Jolie strutted along in a pair of sequinned open toe heels.
Completing her plain Jane get up, the Mr. & Mrs. Smith star chose to keep her perfectly manicured nails polish free as she showed off a diamond ring.




Plain Jane: The fresh faced 37-year-old actress added a hint of colour to her look with a pair of amber earrings as she wore her brunette hair back in a ponytail
Angelina recently opened up about her relationship with husband Brad and their life together in an interview with Total Film.
'We have a very normal, very grounded home,' she said.
'And we&#8217;re friends, and we have a laugh with our kids. We don&#8217;t pay attention to this view of ourselves...we just shut it out.'
The Girl, Interrupted actress continued: 'The great thing about having a bunch of kids is that they just remind you that you&#8217;re the person who takes them to go poop. That&#8217;s who you are!'





No one has forgotten what she wore last year! Angelina made her thigh a talking point at the 2012 Oscars

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ASC-Awards-dull-grey-dress.html#ixzz2KbSOiiDb


----------



## Sasha2012

She's looking old in the face.


----------



## Swanky

No photoshop


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks horrible.  She is way too skinny and just looks really haggard. I can't believe she's only like 36. She looks at least 45.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's looked better.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Food and sunlight would probably do wonders for her.


----------



## Sternchen

She ain't gettin' any younger!


----------



## love_addict919

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks horrible.  She is way too skinny and just looks really haggard. I can't believe she's only like 36. She looks at least 45.



Shes 36?! No way- she looks late forties.


----------



## jamidee

I've really never thought this woman was anything special. Granted she has a beautiful face. Not sure what I don't like-- it's like the beautiful face isn't enough... There's got to me more... Some sort of inner beauty or radiance or something and IMO she lacks this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Skipping all the big ones: Angelina Jolie makes her return to the red carpet at the ASC Awards in dull grey dress*
> 
> Last year she made her rounds in various stunning gowns during award show season.
> And no one has yet forgotten the leggy showing she put on during the Oscars as she stood with husband Brad Pitt on her arm.
> But ditching the mainstream ceremonies, Angelina Jolie, 37, emerged on Sunday evening at the 2013 American Society of Cinematographers Awards in Los Angeles.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/11/article-2276824-17800B9A000005DC-122_634x910.jpg
> Not exactly a stunning returning to the spotlight: Angelina Jolie attended the 2013 American Society of Cinematographers Awards in Los Angeles on Sunday evening
> Making her return at a low key red carpet event which was held at the Grand Ballroom at Hollywood & Highland Centre, Angelina failed to put on a glamorous offering.
> Choosing to keep it very simple, Jolie wore a dark grey tailored dress which grazed her shoulders and featured ruching detail.
> With her cleavage concealed, the mother-of-six attempted to add a little excitement to her ensemble by putting her slender legs on show.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/11/article-2276824-17800B6F000005DC-563_634x880.jpg
> Failing to command attention: Angelina wore a dull grey tailored dress with a pair of open toe heels
> Wearing her brunette hair in a slick ponytail, Angelina looked fresh faced courtesy of her natural make-up look.
> Adding a hint of colour with a pair of squared amber drop earrings, Jolie strutted along in a pair of sequinned open toe heels.
> Completing her plain Jane get up, the Mr. & Mrs. Smith star chose to keep her perfectly manicured nails polish free as she showed off a diamond ring.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/11/article-2276824-177F081A000005DC-330_634x915.jpg
> Plain Jane: The fresh faced 37-year-old actress added a hint of colour to her look with a pair of amber earrings as she wore her brunette hair back in a ponytail
> Angelina recently opened up about her relationship with husband Brad and their life together in an interview with Total Film.
> 'We have a very normal, very grounded home,' she said.
> 'And were friends, and we have a laugh with our kids. We dont pay attention to this view of ourselves...we just shut it out.'
> The Girl, Interrupted actress continued: 'The great thing about having a bunch of kids is that they just remind you that youre the person who takes them to go poop. Thats who you are!'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/11/article-2276824-177D9511000005DC-232_634x880.jpg
> No one has forgotten what she wore last year! Angelina made her thigh a talking point at the 2012 Oscars
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ASC-Awards-dull-grey-dress.html#ixzz2KbSOiiDb



I like the dress..but not for the red carpet.


----------



## Jayne1

I think it's the lighting.  I think the event had _really bad_ lighting.  She looks good considering...


----------



## Swanky

I think that people are used to seeing her perfect - w/ photoshop.
Looks like she did her own hair and makeup and w/o photoshop blending every crease away it's surprising to some.

I wish all celebs had "real" photos like this all the time.  People get so used to seeing perfection and think it's real, or attainable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I always think she looks old and haggard. That's no secret though. I should probably stop repeating myself and be nice.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her earrings there..


----------



## chinableu

I really love her in the grey dress.  It's simple elegance.


----------



## Swanky

*Hollywood's highest paid four-year-old? Angelina Jolie's daughter Vivienne paid $3,000-a-week for Maleficent role* 

She may be only four years old, but Vivienne Jolie-Pitt is already scoring quite an impressive paypacket.

The youngest Jolie-Pitt girl was paid a salary of $3,000 a week for her small role in her mother Angelina's upcoming film Maleficent.

The twin filmed some of her scenes as a young Aurora on location in England last summer, with the movie set for release in 2014.





High earner: Angelina Jolie's daughter Vivienne is reportedly earning good money for her debut film role

According to a minor's contract filed in court, Vivienne will also get $60 a day expenses, reports TMZ.com.

Angelina plays the title role in Disney's re-imagining of the classic fairy tale Sleeping Beauty, which is told from the evil Maleficent's point of view.

The focus of the film centres on the events that hardened Maleficent's heart, leading her to curse the Princess Aurora played by Elle Fanning.




Fantasy film: Angelina carrying Vivienne's twin brother Knox on set of Maleficent last year

Filming took place in England last year, although the movie isn't set to release until July 2014.

Vivienne's older brother Pax and sister Zahara are also rumoured to be starring in the film.

A source told Us Weekly last year: 'They have smaller parts.

Fantasy film: Angelina plays the evil queen in the upcoming Disney movie

'Shiloh was supposed to be in it, too, but she was bored and not in the mood during the day her part was supposed to happen, so she ended up not being in the film.'

Vivienne's older sister Shiloh, six, previously made her film debut in father Brad Pitt's film The Curious Case of Benjamin Button.

Five years ago, the then-baby played a young Caroline - the daughter of Benjamin and Daisy in the film.


----------



## kurdapya4ever

She looks VERY DRY. Will someone throw her a bottle of Evian NOW please?!!


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Food and sunlight would probably do wonders for her.



Yeah I agree. She looks so bad primarily due to her weight IMO.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think that people are used to seeing her perfect - w/ photoshop.
> Looks like she did her own hair and makeup and w/o photoshop blending every crease away it's surprising to some.
> 
> I wish all celebs had "real" photos like this all the time.  People get so used to seeing perfection and think it's real, or attainable.



She always looks old and haggard to me, even with photoshop, she just looks worse than usual here. She's definitely not aging well. She has the type of face that looked beautiful as a young person but not so much as you age, IMO. It's strong and striking but that can work against you. She's been looking quite scary for the last few years.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I'm *not* an Angelina fan, but Angelina looks in her late forties?! You all must know some beautiful youthful looking women if Angie is old and haggard LOL. I'm sorry, thats just laughable. I know all the 30 somethings around me look less attractive than Ang, and would love to look like her.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think she looks great...just a little skinny. I don't see old and haggard


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't see old and haggard either...such an exaggeration of words, imo..lol.

Cannot wait to see that movie!


----------



## labelwhore04

Nope, she looks old and haggard to me, not an exaggeration of words. It's the perfect way to describe how she's been looking lately. I'm sure some weight gain would do wonders for her. She looks malnourished.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> I think it's the lighting.  I think the event had _really bad_ lighting.  She looks good considering...



She needs to lay off the botox and fillers...


----------



## Jayne1

Back to being beautiful, if you ask me...


----------



## kateincali

Jayne1 said:


> Back to being beautiful, if you ask me...
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/02/12/article-2277425-013022AE00000514-509_634x562.jpg


she looks amazing here. the lighting in the ASC Awards photos just wasn't flattering IMO


----------



## SummerDream

With Angelina it is odd, sometimes I find Angelina breathtakingly beautiful and sometimes she looks downright unattractive ...so white, veiny, and bony. She looks far better in paparazzi pictures I've seen of her.... in street clothes and simple make-up.


----------



## Sasha2012

Out with Pax and Zahara yesterday


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angie looks pretty in those recent photos..

Love Zahara's outfit, lol..


----------



## lovemysavior

Sweetpea83 said:


> *I don't see old and haggard either*...such an exaggeration of words, imo..lol.
> 
> Cannot wait to see that movie!



I just think she doesn't look like she is in her 30's.  She has always dressed a little too old for my taste, so I think she looks like a really good looking late 40's year old woman.  I don't know if that makes any sense.


----------



## karo

lovemysavior said:


> I just think she doesn't look like she is in her 30's.  She has always dressed a little too old for my taste, so I think she looks like a really good looking late 40's year old woman.  I don't know if that makes any sense.



Makes sense to me  I don't know why, but to me she always seems to look older... Maybe she should gain a little weight and start dressing like a young, gorgeous woman she is and not wearing baggy black trousers and black skirts all the time.


----------



## ERR

lovemysavior said:


> I just think she doesn't look like she is in her 30's.  She has always dressed a little too old for my taste, so I think she looks like a really good looking late 40's year old woman.  I don't know if that makes any sense.



Well put, I totally agree.


----------



## ByeKitty

I really like the way she dresses actually, it's classic, simple and usually flattering.. nothing flashy or ingenuine. IDK, I guess I tend to dress like that as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> I really like the way she dresses actually, it's *classic, simple and usually flattering.. nothing flashy or ingenuine*. IDK, I guess I tend to dress like that as well.



I agree..she's also known not to be a ''fashionista''..the only times she glams up is on the red carpet. She has said it in interviews that she likes to be comfortable in what she wears.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie Releasing Their Own Wine This Year*

Next time you make a toast, think of Brad and Angelina.

The engaged couple, who have owned an 1,000-acre estate with vineyards in southwestern France since 2008, will be releasing wine in the United States beginning March 15 bearing the estate's name, Miraval.

The first wine will be a 2012 vintage pink rosé, and it will feature the label "Bottled by Jolie-Pitt and Perrin."

Perrin refers to Marc Perrin, a French winegrower who was introduced to the famous couple by mutual friends. His family is well-respected in winemaking circles, and Perrin and the Jolie-Pitts are expected to release a line of organic white and red wines later this year.

In the meantime, the rosé will feature an elegantly shaped bottle with a round label. It is also due for review in an upcoming edition of Wine Spectator.

Perrin met the couple on their estate last summer to discuss expanding their production and distribution. Jolie and Pitt consulted on the new bottle and redesign.

Miraval is located in Provence, in a wine-growing valley at an altitude of 1,150 feet. The estate includes over 75 acres dedicated to the cultivation of Syrah and Cabernet Sauvignon grapes operated in accordance with organic farming. The estate's previous owner grew and released several prize-winning wines including Miraval's predecessor rosé: Pink Floyd. The name was a tribute to the legendary rock band which recorded tracks for The Wall in studios located on the French estate grounds.

As for Pitt and Jolie's involvement, Perrin told French business magazine Challenges, "We talked a lot and did the first harvest together. They are very demanding in seeking excellence in the quality and character of their wine." 

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20673845,00.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Out with their twins.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LOL @ Knox..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Brad has a braided ponytail?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her coat!


----------



## Ladybug09

they look so ratty tat.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie Releasing Their Own Wine This Year*
> 
> Next time you make a toast, think of Brad and Angelina.
> 
> The engaged couple, who have owned an 1,000-acre estate with vineyards in southwestern France since 2008, will be releasing wine in the United States beginning March 15 bearing the estate's name, Miraval.
> 
> The first wine will be a 2012 vintage pink rosé, and it will feature the label "Bottled by Jolie-Pitt and Perrin."
> 
> Perrin refers to Marc Perrin, a French winegrower who was introduced to the famous couple by mutual friends. His family is well-respected in winemaking circles, and Perrin and the Jolie-Pitts are expected to release a line of organic white and red wines later this year.
> 
> In the meantime, the rosé will feature an elegantly shaped bottle with a round label. It is also due for review in an upcoming edition of Wine Spectator.
> 
> Perrin met the couple on their estate last summer to discuss expanding their production and distribution. Jolie and Pitt consulted on the new bottle and redesign.
> 
> Miraval is located in Provence, in a wine-growing valley at an altitude of 1,150 feet. The estate includes over 75 acres dedicated to the cultivation of Syrah and Cabernet Sauvignon grapes operated in accordance with organic farming. The estate's previous owner grew and released several prize-winning wines including Miraval's predecessor rosé: Pink Floyd. The name was a tribute to the legendary rock band which recorded tracks for The Wall in studios located on the French estate grounds.
> 
> As for Pitt and Jolie's involvement, Perrin told French business magazine Challenges, "We talked a lot and did the first harvest together. They are very demanding in seeking excellence in the quality and character of their wine."
> 
> Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20673845,00.html


I like them -- so I'll actually try it!  And rosé is not even close to being a favouite of mine.


----------



## kittenslingerie

lovemysavior said:


> I just think she doesn't look like she is in her 30's.  She has always dressed a little too old for my taste, so I think she looks like a really good looking late 40's year old woman.  *I don't know if that makes any sense.*



Not to me. She dresses fine IMO, wears classic styles. Again I don't know many 30 somethings that look as good as her. I have traveled the country and there aren't women as beautiful as Angelina roaming most streets.


----------



## angelnyc89

I think she looks good for her age. I know a few 30 something year olds who would kill to look like her. She looks really good out and about. I do like the way she looked on her most recent red carpet, natural no photoshop.


----------



## scarlet555

Hey some days she looks better than others, join the club...


----------



## Sasha2012

Shiloh and Zahara are getting so big!


----------



## tangowithme

Their best-looking kids are Maddox and Pax.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Cute kids...Zhara is getting tall


----------



## labelwhore04

How the heck do the paps find the kids when the famous parents aren't even around?? It's really disturbing.


----------



## Shangai

You know, she's a mother of six. I think she dresses appropriately for the occasion. When you are a mother of six you don't have time to get all glammed up all the time. I think her and Brad are hands on parents.  AND having six kids can definitely wear one out.  I don't blame her for not dressing up too much.  She probably has a lot on her mind with kids and work.


----------



## Chanel522

Shiloh is beautiful!!


----------



## angelnyc89

labelwhore04 said:


> How the heck do the paps find the kids when the famous parents aren't even around?? It's really disturbing.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is 100% AJ.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Shiloh looks like both her mama and her daddy, imo...


----------



## twin-fun

Sweetpea83 said:


> Shiloh looks like both her mama and her daddy, imo...



I completely agree! She looks just like Brad when he was younger, circa Thelma & Louise with her momma's lips.


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree that she kinda looks like both... Gorgeous kid either way. But I didn't expect anything less with parents like hers


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have found that over the years she is the one child of theirs that can look like anyone on a given day.

AJ
Brad
Jon Voight
Brad's mother


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Do these kids go to school? If so, I wonder if it's a day school or home tutoring or whatever...


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> Shiloh and Zahara are getting so big!



gorgeous girls!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Do these kids go to school? If so, I wonder if it's a day school or home tutoring or whatever...



I don't think they do that much traditional, formal schooling. Angelina has given interviews about how she thinks travel and museums and what not are better education for them. They're part of an international schooling program with tutors all over the world, and they've enrolled temporarily in some European schools while on location filming.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I believe they said awhile ago the kids are home schooled.


----------



## Jayne1

J Aniston is presenting at the Oscars this year, so that means no Angie and Brad.    I always like to see what she wears on the red carpet.


----------



## rumixa

no they do go to school ..the lycee international schools that follow the same curriculum all over so they slot right in ...we hardly see the jp kids so i find the "do they go to school " questions intriguing unlike suri or violet whom are papped every other day out and abt getting coffee with mum and what not..anyhoo my daughter who is six has the same shoes as Zee and loves her purple zebra legging with them haha and im like seriously lol and shiloh looks just like a perfect blend of their parents....lovely girls..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jayne1 said:


> J Aniston is presenting at the Oscars this year, so that means no Angie and Brad.    I always like to see what she wears on the red carpet.



So just because of that they aren't going? Ah shucks...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why would they not go because Jennifer is presenting? That seems ridiculous...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't think they go unless nominated. 

I find Oscar season utterly boring without them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too..I'm mostly interested in what she will wear, more than anything else.


----------



## meluvs2shop

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Food and sunlight would probably do wonders for her.



oh how i agree!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I was hoping to see them at the Oscars tonight...bummer!


----------



## Love4H

They're the ultimate Hollywood couple. Without their appearance no event is Hollywood enough.


----------



## knics33

Ehh... I honestly didn't even notice that they weren't there.


----------



## Swanky

Me neither!! Lol!


----------



## MarieG

knics33 said:


> Ehh... I honestly didn't even notice that they weren't there.



Me neither!


----------



## missmoimoi

I've lost interest in them so I didn't miss them either.

I really think Angelina made a fool of herself last year trying so hard to show off her right leg...she should have just acted naturally and I'm sure her leg would have flashed but to POSE that way over & over again last year....ewwww!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They annoy me so I'm glad they weren't there. The cameras and interviewers always fawn over them and I'm like enough already, show me someone else! I don't even know why I come into this thread. I'm such a masochist LOL. They're like a train wreck I can't look away from. Last year was particularly bad. That leg and Brad looking old and sloppy.


----------



## love_addict919

missmoimoi said:


> I've lost interest in them so I didn't miss them either.
> 
> *I really think Angelina made a fool of herself last year trying so hard to show off her right leg*...she should have just acted naturally and I'm sure her leg would have flashed but to POSE that way over & over again last year....ewwww!



omg the infamous leg... not a good look.


----------



## knics33

love_addict919 said:


> omg the infamous leg... not a good look.



Lol the only thing that would have made it better would be if she had attended and flashed the opposite leg this year .


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow, tough crowd, lol! I love them.. not only are they talented actors they also give back a lot! So that to me makes them very likeable to the media, etc.


----------



## Chanel522

Sweetpea83 said:


> Wow, tough crowd, lol! I love them.. not only are they talented actors they also give back a lot! So that to me makes them very likeable to the media, etc.



Agreed!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I saw a lot of legs sticking out after that.

I still think they make Oscar season fun but the telecast itself wasn't as boring as I thought it would be.


----------



## Swanky

Not any tougher crowd than in any other thread. . .  people just said they didn't notice them missing.  Nothing mean.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I saw a lot of legs sticking out after that.
> 
> *I still think they make Oscar season fun* but the telecast itself wasn't as boring as I thought it would be.



I agree.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I saw a lot of legs sticking out after that.
> 
> *I still think they make Oscar season fun but the telecast itself wasn't as boring as I thought it would be*.



True.


----------



## scarlet555

Definately didn't feel like the Oscars without them, she always looks stunning.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie teams with Coen brothers for 'Unbroken'*



Angelina Jolie's upcoming adaptation of "Unbroken" is going to have Coen brothers flair.

The filmmaking duo have been brought on board to rewrite Laura Hillenbrand's story of Olympian and World War II POW Louis Zamperini, according to the Hollywood Reporter.

Hillenbrand's recount of Zamperini's astounding resilience and heroism turned "Unbroken" into a best-seller when it was published in 2010.

Although Ethan and Joel Coen are known for directing and producing their own screenwriting, in this case its Jolie who sits at the helm. The actress and fairly new director was said to be fairly picky when it came to choosing writers for her second directorial feature, which she signed on to in December.

"[Zamperini] is a true hero and a man with an immense humanity, faith and courage," Jolie said at the time. "I am deeply honored to have the chance to tell his inspiring story."

Jolie will also produce along with Matthew Baer and Erwin Stoff.

Source: http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2013/02/26/angelina-jolie-teams-with-coen-brothers-for-unbroken/


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie Wine Sells Out*

Some 6,000 bottles of  Miraval Rosé 2012&#8243;  from the French vineyard owned by Hollywood couple Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie sold out today.

The bottles were on sale only in France on the Château Miraval web site.  The wine went for 105 euros with all taxes and shipping  included for a case.

The sale started at 9 a.m., and all the bottles were sold out by 2 p.m., said a spokesperson for the Vitabella, the public relations firm representing the vineyard.

Jolie and Pitt partnered with Marc Perrin, the owner of Château de Beaucastel in Châteauneuf-du-Pape, to create the label Bottled b Jolie-Pitt et Perrin 2012 Rosé vintage. In a statement, Perrin called the wine aromatic with a round mouthfeel that is full of freshness.

Marc Perrin also  spoke of the valley location that the 2012 vintage comes from.  This is a magical place that we traverse from one end to the other to discover exceptional plots. The valley, property of the château, offers an unmatched eco-system and gives the wines a unique style in terms of freshness and elegance.

Source: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/entertainment/2013/03/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-wine-sells-out/


----------



## Swanky

105 euros for a case?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I read on another site where it was 105 euro for a bottle.....let me see if I can find it..

Never mind...guess it is?

http://www.vanityfair.com/online/oscars/2013/03/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-rose-wine-miraval-sold-out


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not bad. I like the bottle.


----------



## Michele26

Can't be 105 euors for a case. That has to be per bottle.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm thinking she doesn't care about making a big profit out of it..


----------



## ByeKitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie teams with Coen brothers for 'Unbroken'*
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie's upcoming adaptation of "Unbroken" is going to have Coen brothers flair.
> 
> The filmmaking duo have been brought on board to rewrite Laura Hillenbrand's story of Olympian and World War II POW Louis Zamperini, according to the Hollywood Reporter.
> 
> Hillenbrand's recount of Zamperini's astounding resilience and heroism turned "Unbroken" into a best-seller when it was published in 2010.
> 
> Although Ethan and Joel Coen are known for directing and producing their own screenwriting, in this case its Jolie who sits at the helm. The actress and fairly new director was said to be fairly picky when it came to choosing writers for her second directorial feature, which she signed on to in December.
> 
> "[Zamperini] is a true hero and a man with an immense humanity, faith and courage," Jolie said at the time. "I am deeply honored to have the chance to tell his inspiring story."
> 
> Jolie will also produce along with Matthew Baer and Erwin Stoff.
> 
> Source: http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2013/02/26/angelina-jolie-teams-with-coen-brothers-for-unbroken/



Love the Coen brothers... Curious to see what this will be like.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sure she's not looking to lose money.  My friend owns 5 vineyards/wineries {Napa, Wilhemette Valley, OR and Argentina} and after 10-20 years is starting to break even and he has the the 4th ranked Cab in the world! lol!
It takes yearrrrrrrrrrrs to be ready to bottle, this is very, very expensive.  
No way it's that price/case.  That's Wal-Mart pricing, no joke.  I think it was a typo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

A 3rd source has said pretty much the same thing...

Nine little letters on the back of the bottle set this rose wine apart from other fruits of the Provence grape harvest: Jolie-Pitt.

The Miraval Rose 2012 was produced at the southern French estate of Chateau Miraval &#8211; none other than the property of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie.

It's the first Miraval vintage stamped by the Hollywood couple, in a joint venture with established vintner Marc Perrin. The back label even reads "bottled by Jolie-Pitt and Perrin."

The Perrin family spokesman says the first 6,000 bottles put on sale online Thursday were bought within five hours. *The wine sold for $139 for a six-bottle case.*



The wine, in a bottom-heavy, champagne-like bottle, goes on sale to restaurants and wholesalers later this month.

There was no immediate comment from Pitt or Jolie's publicists.

Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20680047,00.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Maddox Jolie-Pitt, 11, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's Oldest Son, Looks All Grown Up: Picture
*

Growth spurt alert! Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's oldest son, Maddox Jolie-Pitt, stepped out with younger brother Pax in Woodland Hills, Calif. on Saturday, March 9 looking all grown-up.

A noticeably taller and lankier Maddox, 11, wore a baggy white T-shirt, black sweatpants and sneakers on his lunch outing with Pax, 9, and a bodyguard. The spunky youngster also showed off trademark blonde streaks in his stylish partially-buzzed haircut.

Little brother Pax, meanwhile, wore a Nirvana shirt and shorts and kept close by Maddox's side.

Jolie, 37, adopted Maddox from Phnom Penh, Cambodia, in 2002. She is also the adoptive mother of Pax, from Vietnam and Zahara, 8, from Ethiopia, as well as the biological mother of Shiloh, 6, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 4, with longtime partner Pitt, 49.

Last December, the Maleficient star admitted in an interview that she may have to scale back on her Hollywood projects as her kids get older.

"I think I'm going to have to give up acting as the kids hit the teenage years," she told Britain's Channel 4 News, explaining that there would be "too much to manage at home."

"I've enjoyed being an actress," she continued. "And I am so grateful to the job. I've had great experiences, and I have even been able to tell stories and be a part of stories that mattered. It's a really lucky profession to be a part of. But if it went away tomorrow, I would be very happy to be home with my children."

Source: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...oldest-son-looks-all-grown-up-picture-2013113


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Maddox left Pax in the dust! Where is that little booboo she use to carry in a sling?


----------



## Ladybug09

oh my, he sprouted up over night!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Meets With Women, Girls In Eastern Congo 									*



GOMA, Congo  Angelina Jolie is meeting with women and girls in eastern Congo, where sexual violence is rampant.
  Jolie, a special envoy for the U.N. refugee agency, traveled to the  Nzulo camp near Goma on Monday along with British Foreign Secretary  William Hague.
 									 									The International Rescue Committee says it's provided care  to more than 2,500 women and girls who have been raped or abused over  the last year alone. The IRC is handing out kits with flashlights and  whistles, as well as cleaning products so that women can avoid bathing  at creeks where the risk of assault is higher.
  Sexual violence is frequently used as a weapon of war by rebel groups  that operate in eastern Congo, as well as by Congolese soldiers.


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...-women-congo_n_2949588.html?utm_hp_ref=impact


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought that said Eastern Chicago.


----------



## rumixa

Bless her for shedding much needed light on warzone rape. She is my ideal of a so-called "girls girl" one who works tirelessly for the empowerment and emancipation of women and children all over the world.


----------



## moey

well said Shangai. 
i think most of us forgot that they are "working-parents", especially with 6 children! 
Dress like younger age won't do very well if you are a mother..

I think she is aged gracefully, she looks her age and brad too. she is striking n nature beauty. Can't blame her to be so thin, what with the workloads and kids. 






Shangai said:


> You know, she's a mother of six. I think she dresses appropriately for the occasion. When you are a mother of six you don't have time to get all glammed up all the time. I think her and Brad are hands on parents.  AND having six kids can definitely wear one out.  I don't blame her for not dressing up too much.  She probably has a lot on her mind with kids and work.


----------



## moey

mebbe they missing few "zero's" lol...




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sure she's not looking to lose money.  My friend owns 5 vineyards/wineries {Napa, Wilhemette Valley, OR and Argentina} and after 10-20 years is starting to break even and he has the the 4th ranked Cab in the world! lol!
> It takes yearrrrrrrrrrrs to be ready to bottle, this is very, very expensive.
> No way it's that price/case.  That's Wal-Mart pricing, no joke.  I think it was a typo.


----------



## angelnyc89

The ring's off! Angelina Jolie removes her extravagant engagement bling from Brad Pitt... but replaces it with a gold band for official UN duties

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ld-band-official-UN-duties.html#ixzz2OfXEYKU4 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Beautiful person.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

rumixa said:


> Bless her for shedding much needed light on warzone rape. She is my ideal of a so-called "girls girl" one who works tirelessly for the empowerment and emancipation of women and children all over the world.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's Sons Maddox and Pax Play Soccer in the Park*



It looks like *Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie* may have some soccer stars on their hands.
The A-list couple's sons *Maddox*, 11, and *Pax*, 8, enjoyed a sporty outing together over the weekend.
The  brothers visited a residential park in L.A.'s Burbank neighborhood on  Saturday where they got into a game of soccer with several other kids  and an adult supervisor.


Pax rocked a T-shirt with the phrase "Pho Made In Vietnam" (a nod to  his heritage) and shorts while Maddox chose to wear a long-sleeve shirt,  which he threw over his head while playing, and gray sweats.


According to an onlooker, the boys seemed to be having a great time during the informal soccer game.


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/401151/...s-sons-maddox-and-pax-play-soccer-in-the-park




(Maddox's stomach looks quite muscular for his age, no? Lol!)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Maddox is packing some abs!


----------



## Ladybug09

yup it does


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the work she does but she looks sickly.

Leaving LA (March 22)







Nzolo refugee camp (March 25)
















Gisozi Genocide Memorial (March 26)






Arriving in LA (March 27)


----------



## Swanky

Are those ribs in second to last pic?


----------



## lovemysavior

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are those ribs in second to last pic?


 
Yes, I think they are.  I think she is way too skinny.  I had a hard time putting on weight when I was in my youth and early twenties so I hated to be called skinny.  In her case, she wasn't this gaunt when she was younger.  After giving birth and hitting my 30's I filled in and grew curves.  I just don't think Angie is eating at all.  You can be thin and look healthy, but if the camera adds 10lbs like they say, then I can't imagine how thin she really is in person.


----------



## babyblue4

nvm


----------



## AEGIS

lovemysavior said:


> Yes, I think they are.  I think she is way too skinny.  I had a hard time putting on weight when I was in my youth and early twenties so I hated to be called skinny.  In her case, she wasn't this gaunt when she was younger.  After giving birth and hitting my 30's I filled in and grew curves.  I just don't think Angie is eating at all.  You can be thin and look healthy, but if the camera adds 10lbs like they say, then I can't imagine how thin she really is in person.





ia 100%


----------



## Ladybug09

yep, chest bones. too high in the neck to be ribs...

I think her and brad are already married.and not just since the 'engagement' but have been so for a while.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think they are married, too. I'm sure they had a very small ceremony.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie sparks wedding rumors with ring - but says she's not secretly married to Brad Pitt*


     Angelina Jolie has put secret wedding rumors to rest.
      Reports swirled that her and fiancé Brad Pitt had already said "I do"  when the 37-year-old actress stepped out wearing a simple gold band in  place of her diamond sparkler on a humanitarian trip to Africa this  week.

​
     "Is that a wedding ring, Angelina?" a reporter asks in a video posted on gossip site TMZ. *"No, it's not," she replies very clearly.*
      Jolie spent her time in Africa meeting with women and girls in eastern Congo bringing attention to the problem of rape there.


     The mother of six returned home to Los Angeles Wednesday.
      Pitt, 48, revealed in a November 2012 interview at the premiere of  "Killing Them Softly," that he and his partner of seven years plan to  tie the knot "soon," but they have not disclosed further wedding details  since.
      "I am getting more pressure from my kids, and it is something I want to  do within their lifetime, but I also feel like the time has come," he  added.

Source: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...married-angie-article-1.1301257#ixzz2OrQtVDYv
​

​


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Judge: Angelina Jolie did not steal story for 'In the Land of Blood and Honey'*



Angelina Jolie has been declared the winner in a lawsuit that alleges  she stole work by Croatian journalist James Braddock to create her  directorial debut, "In the Land of Blood and Honey."


The actress was sued just weeks before "Blood and Honey" hit   theaters in late 2011. Braddock alleged that the film about a love   affair during the Bosnian Civil War violates his copyright on a book,  "The Soul Shattering." According to Braddock's lawsuit, one of the  film's producers, Edin Sarkic, who has been credited  in the press with helping Jolie attain the necessary permits to film  in Sarajevo, had read "The Soul Shattering" and had discussions over the  possibility of creating a film adaptation of the book.  


But according to a tentative decision by U.S. District Judge Dolly  Gee,  the works are not substantially similar, and a result, Braddock  has  been ordered to show cause why the action should not be dismissed  with  prejudice.


UPDATE: The decision has now been made final. Read the ruling in full here.
Braddock's  book "Slamanje Duse" was published in 2007, and it came out in shorter  form in English under the title, "The Soul Shattering."  His work is set  in 1992 in a small Bosnian village and features a Croat  who is married  to a Muslim when their lives are interrupted by war.  Ultimately, the  strength of their love brings them back together.


Gee wrote, "Although 'Blood and Honey' is also a story of  love, it  highlights the complications of romantic love during wartime"  between  its protagonists -- a Muslim artist and a Serbian military  soldier.
When  analyzing the plot and sequence of both works, Gee noted some  of the  similarities including the fact that both include escape  sequences and  brutal rape scenes. But that's not enough. The judge says  Braddock  can't have claimed to have "invented the concept of rape as a  war  crime" and says that whatever similarities there are in this regard   don't rise to substantial similarity, "particularly in light of the fact   that those overlapping concepts are commonplace in books and films   depicting war."


Similarly, when analyzing theme, the judge admits some similarity but  stresses the differences. "'Blood and Honey' is primarily a story of  betrayal, revenge and tragedy with little or no hope, while 'Slamanje  Duse' focuses on family, love and strength."
In the decision, the  judge continued by exploring dialogue, the mood  and the characters of  both works. Parallels were drawn and then  rejected as falling short.
Braddock  certainly is not the first to fail in making a case for  copyright  infringement. Many writers have sued Hollywood studios, and  judges  often place the bar quite high for plaintiffs to demonstrate   substantial similarity. Ideas aren't protected, only expression. And   then, there are limits to that. For example, the judge pointed out that  "'Slamanje Duse' is based on the experiences of a real person and  historical facts" but  that certain details aren't entitled to copyright  protection. That both  works take place during the Bosnian War, which  the judge notes is "a  historical event that is well documented and  widely known," doesn't  really get Braddock anywhere in his claims that  now seem destined to  fail.
Jolie and other defendants were represented by Harrison Dossick and Christine Neuharth at Reed Smith.
The  Courts tentative ruling was thorough and well reasoned," Dossick tells  THR. "We are hopeful the court will adopt it in full when the final  order is issued.


Source: http://todayentertainment.today.com...story-for-in-the-land-of-blood-and-honey?lite


----------



## jokester

Good for her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She really has an amazing heart...kudos! 

*Angelina Jolie opens school for girls in Afghanistan*



You have to give Angelina Jolie her due: She doesn't just talk the talk. 
Her  latest humanitarian project is a school for girls she opened in  Afghanistan and plans to fund with profits from retail sales of her  Style by Jolie jewelry line. 
Jolie told _E! News_  that the girls-only primary school has several hundred students already  and is in an area just outside of Kabul in a region known for  resistance to education for girls. The unnamed village has a high  population of refugees thanks to ongoing fighting in the area.
Jolie  has built a humanitarian reputation almost as glossy as her movie-star  status. She's a high-profile UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador, with a fistful  of humanitarian awards and a decade of service. She has just returned  from a trip to Congo and Rwanda with the British foreign minister to  highlight the horrors inflicted on women and girls by the use of rape as  a weapon of war in conflicts around the world.


Plus, her family of six kids includes children she and fiancé Brad Pitt have adopted from Africa and Asia.
_E! News_  reports that she plans to build more schools elsewhere and will help  fund them by releasing a newly expanded Style by Jolie collection, with  jewelry designer Robert Procop, to retailers starting this week. 
All of the profits are to go toward Jolie's new foundation, The Education Partnership for Children of Conflict.
Tivol,  a Kansas City jeweler, is the first retailer to sell the collection,  available starting Wednesday. A spokesman for Procop said the collection  reflects Jolie's "chic sense of style" and feminine strength.  
"Beyond  enjoying the artistic satisfaction of designing these jewels, we are  inspired by knowing our work is also serving the mutual goal of  providing for children in need," Jolie told _E! News._


_Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...pens-school-for-girls-in-afghanistan/2047273/
_


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeaaahhh Jolie.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Awesome!!


----------



## twin-fun

Just love them both.


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## Sasha2012

Woman in the World event in New York City (April 4)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^In regards to those photos.. (she looks pretty btw!) 

*Angelina Jolie Honors Malala Yousafzai and Donates $200,000 to Malala Fund*



At the close of the first day of the Women in the World Summit  Thursday night, Angelina Jolie presented Malala Yousafzai, the Pakistani  teenager who was shot in the head by the Taliban last year because of  her impassioned advocacy for girls education. Following the horrific  attack, Vital Voices, with a donation from the Women in the World  Foundation, established the Malala Fund to be directed by the  15-year-old. In a video address, a miraculously healthy-looking Malala  announced that she will use the fund to help with the schooling of girls  in Pakistan.


 This is the happiest moment of my life, Malala told the audience,  adding, If we can educate 40 girls, we can educate 40 million girls.
Jolie  recounted the horrific circumstances of Malalas attack, which the  young girl said she had almost been expecting. Malala had nightmares  about the possibility, Jolie said, and vowed that if the Taliban  attempted to kill her she would tell them that what they were trying to  do was wrong, that education is our basic right.
During her hospital stay in London, her father told her that a newspaper poll named her the sixth-most-influential person in the world. The seventh  was President *****. When her father asked if that made her feel good,  Malala replied, No. I dont think human beings should be categorized.


 After Jolie, who is the special envoy to the United Nations High  Commissioner for Refugees, left the stage, Tina Brown announced that the  actress had recently made a personal donation of $200,000 to the fund.


 The only thing that mattered to Malala was school, Jolie told the  packed audience at the Women in the World Summit. They shot her at  point-blank range in the headand made her stronger.

Source: http://www.thedailybeast.com/witw/a...afzai-and-donates-200-000-to-malala-fund.html


----------



## Grace123

Why would she wear a dress/whatever it is, that clearly shows her thong? You can see the strap in those pics.


----------



## chinableu

Grace123 said:


> Why would she wear a dress/whatever it is, that clearly shows her thong? You can see the strap in those pics.



She's an exhibitionist?


----------



## Grace123

chinableu said:


> She's an exhibitionist?



At a Summit for Women???


----------



## chinableu

Grace123 said:


> At a Summit for Women???





She had to know.


----------



## Grace123

chinableu said:


> She had to know.



Exactly.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I didn't even notice her underwear till you pointed it out, lol. I don't think she did that on purpose..fashion mistake, imo.


----------



## Nat

After a lifetime in the spotlight.....not an accident.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I didn't even notice it, lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It's the flash or something. I have seen this happen before.


----------



## gazoo

Nat said:


> After a lifetime in the spotlight.....not an accident.



I agree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> It's the flash or something. I have seen this happen before.



That could be it..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Woman in the World event in New York City (April 4)




Face looks good from afar...



Grace123 said:


> Why would she wear a dress/whatever it is, that clearly shows her thong? You can see the strap in those pics.





Sweetpea83 said:


> I didn't even notice her underwear till you pointed it out, lol. I don't think she did that on purpose..fashion mistake, imo.




Dang, I never pay close attention...I didn't notice either.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More pics: (Looks like it was the flash of the cameras causing her underwear to show in the other photos..)


----------



## terebina786

Seriously... After ALL these years don't celebs know what is and isn't see through?? I even know what would be under flash and I'm not photographed on a daily basis.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She wears the strangest clothes.


----------



## labelwhore04

terebina786 said:


> Seriously... After ALL these years don't celebs know what is and isn't see through?? I even know what would be under flash and I'm not photographed on a daily basis.



Exactly. So many things turn sheer under light/sunlight. They look opaque in your house but then you go outside and you can see everything. I always wear shorts under my dresses just in case.


----------



## jokester

She is glowing.


----------



## Michele26

Just went back to look at the picture and you can clearly see her thong.


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> More pics: (Looks like it was the flash of the cameras causing her underwear to show in the other photos..)




Is there a bra??? Surely, she'd not wear something that thin w/out one??? 

I like her hair in this set of photos.


----------



## Sasha2012

At FAO Schwarz with Pax and Knox in new York City (April 5)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Spitting image of Shiloh.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pax looks like he's in a bad mood, hehe..

Knox is so stinking cute!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Knox is so cute! Is (s)he a boy or a girl? S(he) looks just like Shiloh, but Knox sounds like a boy name and I can't tell from the clothes.


----------



## Michele26

Pax looks angry.


----------



## Vidarose

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Knox is so cute! Is (s)he a boy or a girl? S(he) looks just like Shiloh, but Knox sounds like a boy name and I can't tell from the clothes.



Knox is the youngest son.


----------



## Sasha2012

G8 Foreign Ministers' Conference in London (April 11)


----------



## sparkle7

She looks nice in those recent pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...pretty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's drowning in that coat.


----------



## chinableu

She looks so frail.  Her legs are like sticks.


----------



## alya

Nat said:


> After a lifetime in the spotlight.....not an accident.



OMG! She wears thong!!! Thank God she wears underwear, unlike other celebs. Lifetime in spotlight doesn't make her an expert in fabrics. I am sure ladies, we have such accidents here and there. Don't we


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie urges G-8 nations to end sexual violence*

Angelina Jolie brought her star power to London on Thursday to back  an urgent cause: fighting sexual violence in military conflicts.



 The  actress joined British Foreign Secretary William Hague in announcing  $36 million in additional funding from G-8 nations to go toward a series  of measures for preventing sexual violence and ensuring justice for its  survivors.


For too long, Jolie said, survivors of sexual violence have been "the  forgotten victims" of wars in the Middle East, Africa and elsewhere.



 "Today,  I believe that their voices have been heard," she said alongside Hague,  U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry and others at a meeting of foreign  ministers from G-8 nations.



 The British foreign  secretary called sexual violence in conflict "one of the greatest and  most persistent injustices" in the world and said the time had come to  eradicate the scourge of rape in war.



 "This in my mind  is the slave trade of our generation," Hague said. "Now that we have put  war-zone rape on the international agenda, it must never slip off it  again and it must be given even greater prominence."


He said the G-8 ministers meeting in London have made the "historic"  declaration that rape and serious sexual violence in conflicts  constitute war crimes and grave breaches of the Geneva Conventions --  putting responsibility on nations to search for and prosecute anyone  accused of such crimes.



 Jolie, who serves as a special  envoy for the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees, welcomed the "long  overdue stand" on sexual violence, saying that for too long  international political will to prevent it has been "sorely lacking."



 Sexual  violence has been used as a weapon of war in several conflicts,  including in Syria, Libya, Bosnia and the ********ic Republic of Congo.  Hague said some funding will go toward training military personnel on  how to respond to sexual violence, since they are often the first to  encounter survivors.



 Ministers also pledged to set out  international standards for the investigation of rape and sexual  violence, as well as to ensure there is no amnesty for sexual violence  in peace agreements.

Jolie, a longtime humanitarian, also traveled recently to the ********ic Republic of Congo to campaign against sexual violence in war zones. She also opened a school for girls in Afghanistan, and plans to fund more with proceeds from her jewelry line. 

Source: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162...lie-urges-g-8-nations-to-end-sexual-violence/


----------



## ByeKitty




----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'd love to see the list of contacts in her phone. lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks so classy. A lady.


----------



## FloridaGirl18

Just recently joined this site and I'm perusing threads. Glad I stopped here (and it's so nice to see these types of threads). I would never have known Angelia is so actively involved in so many different causes. It is really wonderful and refreshing to see what a great person she seems to be. I imagine that as a celebrity (especially with so many young children) it would be very easy to rest on your laurels and not do anything! I am very impressed by her!


----------



## legaldiva

I take back everything I might have ever said or thought that AJ is not a girl's girl.  She is, IMHO, the most vocal celeb for women's issues: education, gender violence, etc.  For that, I have deep respect for her.


----------



## rumixa

legaldiva said:


> I take back everything I might have ever said or thought that AJ is not a girl's girl.  She is, IMHO, the most vocal celeb for women's issues: education, gender violence, etc.  For that, I have deep respect for her.


too true!! ANd to think when she made "IN the Land of Blood and Honey" she wanted to shed light on this awful old as time side effect of wars and probably cant even begin to imagine the impact it has made in the real world.Any artist would love to have their work impact and affect change ...and for Angelina it must be like whoa what an impact! What I love most is her humility about it all


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> G8 Foreign Ministers' Conference in London (April 11)



I think she's very well-dressed here, best outfit I've seen her wear in eons. But I wish she would've gotten her clothes tailored to fit her properly. They're just too big and make her look even more frail than she probably actually is.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'd love to see the list of contacts in her phone. lol.



Me too!


----------



## gazoo

From Lainneygossip.com
http://www.laineygossip.com/Angelina-Jolie-G8-summit-ending-war-zone-rape-sexual-violence/26517


Angelina Jolie spoke at the G8 summit in London today where the forum announced a £23 million initiative aimed at ending war zone rape and sexual violence. She has worked closely, in her capacity as UN Special Envoy, with William Hague, British Foreign Secretary, to push the agreement forward. &#8220;The G8 has also agreed that there should be no amnesty for sexual violence in peace agreements, and committed to developing an international protocol to investigate such crimes. Soldiers, who are sometimes the first to come across victims in conflict zones, will receive dedicated training to deal with such scenarios.&#8221; (Source)

Here&#8217;s the Jolie&#8217;s speech. She speaks effectively, with so much compassion and indignation but also warmth and hope. And look how sweet it is at the end when she rushes over to hug Zainab Bangura, almost like a fangirl.
http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/video?id=9061380
(^ for the video of her speech.  It is very moving.)


----------



## wordpast

her.


----------



## Michele26

I'll never forget the interview she gave and was asked if it was easy getting donations from other celebrities? She said most didn't share the same passion that she does for all her different causes, and as a result didn't donate much.

She really feels for the people she tries to help. I know some people think she does it for PR, but I've never believed that.


----------



## Sasha2012

At LAX with Maddox (April 12)


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> From Lainneygossip.com
> http://www.laineygossip.com/Angelina-Jolie-G8-summit-ending-war-zone-rape-sexual-violence/26517
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie spoke at the G8 summit in London today where the forum announced a £23 million initiative aimed at ending war zone rape and sexual violence. She has worked closely, in her capacity as UN Special Envoy, with William Hague, British Foreign Secretary, to push the agreement forward. The G8 has also agreed that there should be no amnesty for sexual violence in peace agreements, and committed to developing an international protocol to investigate such crimes. Soldiers, who are sometimes the first to come across victims in conflict zones, will receive dedicated training to deal with such scenarios. (Source)
> 
> Heres the Jolies speech. She speaks effectively, with so much compassion and indignation but also warmth and hope. And look how sweet it is at the end when she rushes over to hug Zainab Bangura, almost like a fangirl.
> http://www.ontheredcarpet.com/video?id=9061380
> (^ for the video of her speech.  It is very moving.)



Thank you for sharing link of her speech..

I so admire her.  You can tell she really does care...and stands by what she believes in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> At LAX with Maddox (April 12)



I see Maddox is going for a punk look..hehe.

Love Angie's sunglasses.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Love her too!  He looks like her in that pic...too cute


----------



## jokester

Wow It seem like yesterday when he was just a baby. Angelina is working that leather pant.


----------



## Sassys




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Story to photo....

*Topless picture of Angelina Jolie horsing around for photographer David LaChapelle set to raise £35,000 at Christie's auction *



A beautiful picture of a carefree  Angelina Jolie posing with a white horse will lead a sale of photographs  at London auction house Christie's next month.

The  never-before-seen image by celebrated photographer David LaChapelle is  expected to fetch between £25,000 and £35,000 when it goes under the  hammer as part of The Wild Side of Photography sale.
The  colour snap from 2001 features the actress as a 25-year-old throwing  back a mane of brunette hair and showing off some of her many tattoos,  including a 'Billy Bob' drawing on her arm, a homage to her then husband  which has now been erased.


The photograph of the 37-year-old actress will go on sale alongside a black and white print of Angelina  and Brad Pitt posing as husband and wife for Steven Klein in  2005.

The black and white image was taken as part of a shoot that the couple appeared in for W magazine before they were officially an item and is expected to to fetch £8,000-12,000.
Both  pictures are part of the Contemporary section of the sale that is  highlighted by four works by controversial American photographer  LaChapelle.
Another  striking image by the photographer is the 2009 Berlin Stories work  featuring a group of men and women at an imagined debauched 1930s New  Year's Eve party.




Christie's claim that this is 'an opportunity for discerning collectors around the world to  acquire photographs with remarkable provenance.'
The wider sale features subsections including Woman, In All Her  Guises, Into The Wild and Fashion Icons and works by  20th century masters as well as the carefully selected group of  contemporary and fashion photographers including Helmut  Newton,  Henri Cartier-Bresson and Horst P. Horst.
The  auction comprises 108 lots with estimates ranging from £1,500 to  £70,000 and is expected to realise in the region of £1.5 million.





  Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...-expected-raise-35-000-Christies-auction.html


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, she hasn't looked that sexy and carefree in a long time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lol. Crazy Angie. Good times.


----------



## CCfor C

Sassys said:


>




  Hmmmm....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why would anyone want that picture?


----------



## Ladybug09

CCfor C said:


> Hmmmm....



M'Kay...


----------



## bisousx

legaldiva said:


> I take back everything I might have ever said or thought that AJ is not a girl's girl.  She is, IMHO, the most vocal celeb for women's issues: education, gender violence, etc.  For that, I have deep respect for her.



Yup!

She's not a girl's girl in a sense that she's probably not the type to sit around with her friends and talk about purses or gossip with her gfs. Even if the charity work was just for PR (I don't think it is, but ...) the exposure she brings to these issues is contribution. Not to mention the time, money and miles she devotes to causes. She's contributed so much back to the world, and that's a better legacy to leave than being a "girls' girl" imo. It's her thing.


----------



## winnstar123

Love her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisousx said:


> Yup!
> 
> She's not a girl's girl in a sense that she's probably not the type to sit around with her friends and talk about purses or gossip with her gfs. Even if the charity work was just for PR (I don't think it is, but ...) the exposure she brings to these issues is contribution. Not to mention the time, money and miles she devotes to causes. She's contributed so much back to the world, and that's a better legacy to leave than being a "girls' girl" imo. It's her thing.



Ita.


----------



## Sasha2012

In Beverly Hills (April 20)

Look at her knees, she so thin!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Sasha2012 said:


> In Beverly Hills (April 20)
> 
> Look at her knees, she so thin!



She looks really unhealthy! she need some meat on het bones!!!


----------



## MarieG

She does look veeeery skinny! I wonder if she's happy...


----------



## gazoo

It always strikes me when I see photos of her visiting refugees that she is usually thinner than the underfed people she is with.  She looks breakable and fragile.


----------



## Nat

Oh my, she looks really thin in those pictures. Why does she always wear black dresses and nude colored pumps? Not a fan.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't imagine how thin she must look in real life


----------



## Grace123

I do like her bag. Anyone know when the wedding is?


----------



## terebina786

If the camera adds 10 pounds I really wonder what she looks like in real life.  She was so gorgeous during her Tomb Raider days... She had an amazing body. Now she looks sickly.


----------



## Ladybug09

terebina786 said:


> If the camera adds 10 pounds I really wonder what she looks like in real life. * She was so gorgeous during her Tomb Raider days*... She had an amazing body. Now she looks sickly.


yep!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's 4-Year-Old Twins Vivienne and Knox Play OutsideSee the Pics!*



Brangelina's youngest are sure growing up quickly! 
Yes, those children (not even toddlers anymore!) are *Vivienne* and *Knox Jolie-Pitt*. While mama *Angelina Jolie* ran some errands in Beverly Hills Sunday, her and *Brad Pitt*s adorable 4-year-old twins had some fun of their own!
Viv,  wearing some lace-up Converse boots, black leggings and a super cute  red jumper was sporting some cool temporary tattoos and nail polish.  Knox, on the other hand, looked like a miniature version of his famous  father in a gingham shirt, white pants and sandals.
http://www.eonline.com/photos/353/brad-angelina-family-album
 								 						 								 								 								 						 								  								 								 								 								  								 								 								 								 								 								 								 								 								 								 								 								  								 								 								 								 								 								The precious twosome (and a bodyguard, of course!) looked  like they were having fun outside. While Angie dropped by Barneys and  had a business meeting, Viv and Knox were all smiles as they played at  the Pavilions grocery store in Burbank, Calif.
Too cute!


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/410362/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more photos..

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/410362/...m_medium=rssfeeds&utm_campaign=rss_topstories


----------



## twin-fun

Cute kiddos!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is the first time I see Miss Vivienne as a mini Shiloh.


----------



## ByeKitty

Adorable kids... I don't really think either of them look like Shiloh, they all have different features to me..


----------



## Sweetpea83

* Exclusive: The Making of Brad Pitts World War Z, from Stunning Budget Overages and a Reshot Ending to Lots of On-Set Drama*

He took me through how excited he was when he read the book, what was  exciting for him, the geopolitical aspect of it, screenwriter Damon  Lindelof tells _Vanity Fair_ contributor Laura M. Holson in the June issue of _Vanity Fair_ of meeting Brad Pitt to discuss the stars troubled zombie project, _World War Z_.

Lindelof says Pitt explained, But when we started working on the  script, a lot of that stuff had to fall away for the story to come  together. We started shooting the thing before we locked down how it was  going to end up, and it didnt turn out the way we wanted it to. The  actor asked him to watch an edit, and told him, The thing we really  need right now is someone who is not burdened by all the history that  this thing is inheriting, who can see what weve got and tell us how to  get to where we need to get. Lindelof tells Holson the ending was  abrupt and incoherent, but more importantly they were missing a large  chunk of footage.


In her revealing report, Holson also speaks to director Marc Forster  and Paramount executives Marc Evans and Adam Goodman about the many  problems that plagued the setwhich included re-writing and reshooting  40 minutes of the film to find a coherent endingand, most  astonishingly, how the budget ballooned to around $200 million.

While closing down the production in Malta, for instance, the wrap-up  crew found a stack of purchase orders related to the cast and extras  that had been casually tossed into a desk drawer and forgotten; the  amount totaled in the millions of dollars. Marc Evans, president of  production at Paramount, was shocked. He calls the overages an  unthinkable action which needed to be addressed immediately. It was  literally insane. Adam [Goodman, president of the Paramount Film Group]  and I believed wed gotten out of Malta good, and I found out we  werent. That is a nightmare.

When it came time to watch the directors cut, Holson  reports, the room was silent. It was, like, Wow. The ending of our  movie doesnt work, says Evans. I believed in that moment we needed to  reshoot the movie. After 10 minutes of polite discussion, everyone  left. We were going to have long, significant discussions to fix this,  he recalls thinking. I said to them, There are two roads to go down  here, says Lindelof. Is there material that can be written to make  that stuff work better? To have it make sense? To have it have emotional  stakes? And plot logic and all that? And Road Two, which I think is the  long-shot road, is that everything changes after Brad leaves Israel.  That meant throwing out the entire Russian battle sceneor about 12  minutes of footageand crafting a new ending. I didnt think anyone was  going to say, Lets throw it out and try something else,&#8201; Lindelof  recalls. So when I gave them those two roads and they sounded more  interested in Road Bwhich meant shooting an additional 30 to 40  minutes of the movieI was like, To be honest with you, good luck  selling that to Paramount.&#8201;


Source: http://www.vanityfair.com/online/oscars/2013/04/brad-pitt-world-war-z-budget


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Wine Review: Is Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie&#8217;s Rosé Worth the Hype?*

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are perhaps unlikely vintners. Between  their brood, their extensive human-rights commitments, and their day  jobs, there appears little marginal time to spend poring over soil  reports. _And yet!_ Never say never to the Jolie-Pitts. As of this  spring, the pair are officially makers of a Provençal rosé, one produced  on the 150 acres of vineyards at the Chateau Miraval, the South of  France estate that they purchased for $60 million in 2008. (Make it  yours: they&#8217;ve leased the property with an option to buy since that  year.)
 How good is their rosé? _Does it matter?_ The first 6,000-bottle run sold out within five hours.  But for a professional opinion, we asked vintner, restaurateur, and  foodie straight shooter Joe Bastianich&#8212;whose own vineyards produce a  rosé, among many other wines&#8212;to see if Miraval measures up. Here&#8217;s how  he rates the Jolie-Pitts on general quaffability, packaging, price, and  quality.

*What we&#8217;re drinking:* 2012 Château Miraval Côtes de Provence Rosé, $23.95 at Sherry Lehmann.

*The bottle:* &#8220;Looking at the packaging, this is basically a  champagne bottle&#8212;which is a little bit odd. I think the feeling is that  with rosé, you have to distinguish yourself. Is this the serum for Dom Ruinart?!  If that&#8217;s the poison, this might be the cure. As a wine-maker, I would  never focus so much on my packaging&#8212;in fact, I think the packaging with  this wine is so out of the realm of what you would expect [for rosé]  that it makes you more skeptical of the quality than you might otherwise  be.&#8221;

*The sip:* &#8220;The wine itself is very, very, very pretty. The  color is kind of like fluorescent, Hello Kitty pink&#8212;some rosés get more  coppery, but this is a very beautiful aesthetic. It&#8217;s definitely thick  and viscous&#8212;and we&#8217;re drinking it a little bit warmer than it should be,  which is interesting, because you can pick out the defects of the wine  more easily when it&#8217;s warmer.
 &#8220;With the nose, it has macerated wild strawberries, confectionary  sugars, and strawberry or raspberry PEZ, like the candy. In taste, the  varietals it&#8217;s made of&#8212;grenache, etc.&#8212;make it slightly acidic on the  palate. Not in a bad way, but it&#8217;s definitely real and acidic, and firm.  It&#8217;s very pretty on the olfactories&#8212;rose petals and confectionary  sugar&#8212;but a little rougher on the palate. But it&#8217;s a very serious wine.&#8221;

*With what&#8212;and where&#8212;should we drink it?* &#8220;We&#8217;re sitting here  thinking it tastes great here at Eataly, but if it were sitting in Eze  [France, in the eastern Riviera] on the beach, having it ice cold, it  would be really great. You definitely have to have it outdoors&#8212;with  sunny, good weather&#8212;in either Malibu or Eze. [Brad and Angelina] are  making very terroir-driven wines, in my opinion&#8212;the terroir of Malibu!
&#8220;As far as food, I would love to have this with raw salmon, raw  tuna&#8212;like a tuna tataki, tuna tartare, or tuna sushi. And with something  spicy&#8212;wasabi. Maybe if you were really there [in the south of France], a  Niçoise salad.&#8221;

*Worth the price?* &#8220;You know, it&#8217;s $23&#8212;could you find a better  rosé for $15? Probably. But all things considered&#8212;sex-appeal factor,  packaging&#8212;maybe it&#8217;s worth the extra $8.&#8221;

*The takeaway: *&#8220;The classic traps of celebrity vintners don&#8217;t  apply. They&#8217;re not celebrity vintners; Brad and Angelina are real  vintners. They hired a real wine-maker, they waited until the wine was  good, they released it properly&#8212;this is a legitimate wine. I think  reviews that compared it to their movies are a little bit disrespectful  to the time and attention that they paid to this wine. Yes, the fact  that they made Côtes de Provence rosé is a little bit obvious&#8212;I mean,  what else would they make? But it&#8217;s what they drink and what all their  friends drink, and it makes sense.&#8221;

Source: http://www.vanityfair.com/online/daily/2013/05/wine-review-brad-pitt-angelina-jolie


----------



## renza

I don't think this has been posted yet. Angelina Jolie writes about having a preventive double mastectomy.

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/14/opinion/my-medical-choice.html?_r=0


> MY MOTHER fought cancer for almost a decade and died at 56. She held out long enough to meet the first of her grandchildren and to hold them in her arms. But my other children will never have the chance to know her and experience how loving and gracious she was.
> 
> We often speak of Mommys mommy, and I find myself trying to explain the illness that took her away from us. They have asked if the same could happen to me. I have always told them not to worry, but the truth is I carry a faulty gene, BRCA1, which sharply increases my risk of developing breast cancer and ovarian cancer.
> 
> My doctors estimated that I had an 87 percent risk of breast cancer and a 50 percent risk of ovarian cancer, although the risk is different in the case of each woman.
> 
> Only a fraction of breast cancers result from an inherited gene mutation. Those with a defect in BRCA1 have a 65 percent risk of getting it, on average.
> 
> Once I knew that this was my reality, I decided to be proactive and to minimize the risk as much I could. I made a decision to have a preventive double mastectomy. I started with the breasts, as my risk of breast cancer is higher than my risk of ovarian cancer, and the surgery is more complex.
> 
> On April 27, I finished the three months of medical procedures that the mastectomies involved. During that time I have been able to keep this private and to carry on with my work.
> 
> But I am writing about it now because I hope that other women can benefit from my experience. Cancer is still a word that strikes fear into peoples hearts, producing a deep sense of powerlessness. But today it is possible to find out through a blood test whether you are highly susceptible to breast and ovarian cancer, and then take action.
> 
> My own process began on Feb. 2 with a procedure known as a nipple delay, which rules out disease in the breast ducts behind the nipple and draws extra blood flow to the area. This causes some pain and a lot of bruising, but it increases the chance of saving the nipple.
> 
> Two weeks later I had the major surgery, where the breast tissue is removed and temporary fillers are put in place. The operation can take eight hours. You wake up with drain tubes and expanders in your breasts. It does feel like a scene out of a science-fiction film. But days after surgery you can be back to a normal life.
> 
> Nine weeks later, the final surgery is completed with the reconstruction of the breasts with an implant. There have been many advances in this procedure in the last few years, and the results can be beautiful.
> 
> I wanted to write this to tell other women that the decision to have a mastectomy was not easy. But it is one I am very happy that I made. My chances of developing breast cancer have dropped from 87 percent to under 5 percent. I can tell my children that they dont need to fear they will lose me to breast cancer.
> 
> It is reassuring that they see nothing that makes them uncomfortable. They can see my small scars and thats it. Everything else is just Mommy, the same as she always was. And they know that I love them and will do anything to be with them as long as I can. On a personal note, I do not feel any less of a woman. I feel empowered that I made a strong choice that in no way diminishes my femininity.
> 
> I am fortunate to have a partner, Brad Pitt, who is so loving and supportive. So to anyone who has a wife or girlfriend going through this, know that you are a very important part of the transition. Brad was at the Pink Lotus Breast Center, where I was treated, for every minute of the surgeries. We managed to find moments to laugh together. We knew this was the right thing to do for our family and that it would bring us closer. And it has.
> 
> For any woman reading this, I hope it helps you to know you have options. I want to encourage every woman, especially if you have a family history of breast or ovarian cancer, to seek out the information and medical experts who can help you through this aspect of your life, and to make your own informed choices.
> 
> I acknowledge that there are many wonderful holistic doctors working on alternatives to surgery. My own regimen will be posted in due course on the Web site of the Pink Lotus Breast Center. I hope that this will be helpful to other women.
> 
> Breast cancer alone kills some 458,000 people each year, according to the World Health Organization, mainly in low- and middle-income countries. It has got to be a priority to ensure that more women can access gene testing and lifesaving preventive treatment, whatever their means and background, wherever they live. The cost of testing for BRCA1 and BRCA2, at more than $3,000 in the United States, remains an obstacle for many women.
> 
> I choose not to keep my story private because there are many women who do not know that they might be living under the shadow of cancer. It is my hope that they, too, will be able to get gene tested, and that if they have a high risk they, too, will know that they have strong options.
> 
> Life comes with many challenges. The ones that should not scare us are the ones we can take on and take control of.


----------



## Sasha2012

Wow, that was a courageous thing to do. Not only the procedure but to make it public in order to inform other women to be proactive. Angelina has come along way from the lady who used to wear a vile of Billy Bob's blood around her neck.


----------



## Avril

Just woke up to the news about her double mastectomy. She is so courageous.


----------



## karo

That's a cery courageous choice... She took a very responsible decision.


----------



## Nat

That was very brave and wise of her.


----------



## Sternchen

I also just read the article in the NYT. How incredibly brave of her! I hope that her story can inspire and also comfort other women going through something similar.


----------



## Singra

Wow, I just read this story... I really liked what she wrote in the NY times article.


----------



## bern

A friend of mine did the same thing.
She is equally happy with her decision.
Bravo Angelina for being proactive and having the courage to talk about it.
What an incredible woman.


----------



## robotindisguise

Wonderful article that she wrote, you can tell how much it means to her to be around for her kids. She is amazing.


----------



## lala1

What an a amazing woman, im glad she shared her story with the world. Hopefully it will save some lives.


----------



## jokester

That's a very brave decision she made. Good luck to her and her family.


----------



## bernie22

My respect for her grows everyday. Her mother's death affected her a great deal so I can see why she made such an informed decision. And I applaud her for speaking out. Usually most celebs reserve their "gut-wrenching stories" when they are promoting something on a magazine cover. But AJ decides to write her own piece for no particular reason but to encourage other women to get the necessary help they may need. 

On a sidenote, what happened to that blind about AJ getting a boob job because she feels she looks to saggy for her own wedding?  Lesson learnt - never trust a blind again.


----------



## serene

I completely forgot that you can have "nowadays" implants! I was thinking that now she has to be flat chested rest of her life, but luckily not  I wonder would she still be able to breastfeed (?)


----------



## bisbee

Just read her Op-Ed piece.  My opinion of her has gone WAY up.


----------



## knasarae

bernie22 said:


> My respect for her grows everyday. Her mother's death affected her a great deal so I can see why she made such an informed decision. And I applaud her for speaking out. Usually most celebs reserve their "gut-wrenching stories" when they are promoting something on a magazine cover. But AJ decides to write her own piece for no particular reason but to encourage other women to get the necessary help they may need.
> 
> *On a sidenote, what happened to that blind about AJ getting a boob job because she feels she looks to saggy for her own wedding?  Lesson learnt - never trust a blind again.*


 
So true. 

How incredibly brave of her.  And how generous of her to share her story.  I love how she uses her celebrity.


----------



## Ejm1059

If Chelsea Handler says one more horrible thing about AJ after this then I'm going to lose it.


----------



## schadenfreude

So impressed with her bravery and willingness to share her story. I can't believe she was traveling so much after such a significant set of procedures... She must have been in pain. 

I wonder when she will have the uterus/ovaries/tubes out? They usually do that also for BRCA-1 patients as the risk for cancer of the tubes and ovaries is also significant. Since she hasn't done that yet, I assume they are planning more kids?


----------



## twin-fun

What an incredibly courageous decision. She is a wonderful human being!


----------



## celebstalker

When I heard she had a double mastectomy to reduce risk of breast cancer. I was like wtf... such a beautiful lady....but then when I read the story it started to make sense. She sure is one brave lady!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is da bomb. Got me to thinking for sure.


----------



## wordpast

oh, wow. Love her and wish and her family the best.


----------



## terebina786

She's a brave woman. She helped take away the stigma that most women have about having mastectomies.  After reading her story I wouldn't think twice about it if I were tested.


----------



## LADC_chick

That was a very brave decision she made. I'm also glad that she wrote about it; she certainly understands just what bringing awareness to a topic can do.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her! Kudos to her for sharing her story..


----------



## every1dreams

I've never been a fan, but never downplayed her talents either, but I have to say, after losing my grandmother and then my mother to this illness, I do have the ultimate respect for her!!!


----------



## luciabugia

I just heard on CNN and straight away came here.. good thinking on her part and hope all that she has sacrificed will pay off and she gets to enjoy her family for a long, long time.


----------



## ByeKitty

How brave of her to make this decision... She's such a great example.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I really love this lady. She is very brave and just so amazing. Respect her even more and Brad for standing by her. God bless them.


----------



## gemini582

I love that she's so open and honest about her treatment. My cousin is having the same procedure and it's hard for most women to lose their breasts.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Wow!..........brave act and she didn't have to speak out, it is very generous of her to share her experience to help others.


----------



## Ladybug09

WOW, all I can say is truly courageous and brave! This article really touched me and brought tears to my eyes. You feel/sense the supreme love she had for her mother and for her children in this article. The death of her Mom truly changed her and hastened her growth into the woman that she has become today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yeah, I got teary reading it too..especially when she mentioned her kiddos.


----------



## winnstar123

ITA. LOVE her!


----------



## winnstar123

twin-fun said:


> What an incredibly courageous decision. She is a wonderful human being!


 This!


----------



## starshar

She is beautiful. She did that for her kids.


----------



## sdkitty

I have to say this gives me renewed respect for her.


----------



## boxermom

Very brave and proactive decision for her. I knew a woman who did this many years ago--it was almost unheard of 25 years ago.

I hope Angelina's story will ease the fears for other women who may be thinking about it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*.*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Brad Pitt: Jolie's choice 'absolutely heroic'*

Alison Maxwell, USA TODAY11:54 a.m. EDT May 14, 2013

 * "This is a happy day for our family," the star says.*


Brad Pitt has issued a statement to London's _Evening Standard_ on partner Angelina Jolie's decision to have a double mastectomy.
"Having  witnessed this decision firsthand, I find Angie's choice, as  well as  many others like her, absolutely heroic," Pitt said in the  statement. "I  thank our medical team for their care and focus." 
"All I want is  for her to have a long and healthy life, with myself and  our children,"  Pitt continued. "This is a happy day for our family."
In a New York Times op-ed story written by Angelina Jolie and titled _My Medical Choice, _the star, 37, explained that she spent the last three months undergoing and recovering from a double mastectomy.
Jolie,  who lost her mother to ovarian cancer, writes, "My chances of   developing breast cancer have dropped from 87% to under 5%," Jolie   writes. "I can tell my children that they don't need to fear they will   lose me to breast cancer."


----------



## gazoo

schadenfreude said:


> So impressed with her bravery and willingness to share her story. I can't believe she was traveling so much after such a significant set of procedures... She must have been in pain.
> 
> *I wonder when she will have the uterus/ovaries/tubes out? They usually do that also for BRCA-1 patients as the risk for cancer of the tubes and ovaries is also significant. *Since she hasn't done that yet, I assume they are planning more kids?



Does anyone know if she'd have to have a full hysterectomy to prevent ovarian cancer?  

She's a hero for coming out with the information the way she did, and especially for saying she doesn't feel less womanly for it.  A wonderful message to convey from her firsthand experience.  Kudos to her and Brad.


----------



## Alexenjie

gazoo said:


> Does anyone know if she'd have to have a full hysterectomy to prevent ovarian cancer?



Ovarian cancer runs in my family (lost my mom and older sister to it), we don't have the gene mutation (at least not one they know about yet) so I only had my ovaries taken out.

I'm sure that will be recommended for Angelina down the line, when she is sure that she doesn't want more children.

I think heroic is the wrong word for what she has done. Yes it takes courage but millions of women have done this to prevent themselves from getting cancer. Yes it is good for her to publicize that she did it, it might give some people the push to do this, especially if they know they should and have been afraid. The odds of getting breast and/or ovarian cancer are so HIGH when you have this gene mutation that anyone with common sense would do what Angelina did.

I am surprised to hear of insurance companies that will not pay for these procedures. I know people who have the mutated gene and none of them had a problem with their medical insurance for the preventive surgeries for a mastectomy and a hysterectomy.
It's a lot cheaper to do preventive surgery than cancer surgeries and treatment.


----------



## KatsBags

Alexenjie said:


> I think heroic is the wrong word for what she has done. Yes it takes courage but millions of women have done this to prevent themselves from getting cancer. Yes it is good for her to publicize that she did it, it might give some people the push to do this, especially if they know they should and have been afraid. The odds of getting breast and/or ovarian cancer are so HIGH when you have this gene mutation that anyone with common sense would do what Angelina did.



I think "heroic" is the correct word... not just for Angelina but for all women who choose to do this.


----------



## scarlet555

KatsBags said:


> I think "heroic" is the correct word... not just for Angelina but for all women who choose to do this.


 
I agree!  Commandable!


----------



## Ejm1059

In the words of Batman in The Dark Knight Rises: _A hero can be anyone. Even a man doing something as simple and  reassuring as putting a coat around a young boy&#8217;s shoulders, to let him  know the world hadn&#8217;t ended._


----------



## HauteMama

Because she said, " I started with the breasts, as my risk of breast cancer is higher than my risk of ovarian cancer, and the surgery is more complex," I would assume that she will choose to have her ovaries and tubes (perhaps a full hysterectomy) removed in the future. Ovarian cancer is so hard to detect and would scare me as much as the breast cancer risk. She is a very brave individual. This has to be a horrific thing to have to face and a wrenching decision to have to make. I've never been terribly fond of her, but bravo to her for her actions and for speaking out to encourage other women who may be in the same position.


----------



## cph706

Yes bilateral oophorectomy offered, usually at age 40 or if child bearing completed. It's not necessary to remove the uterus as well but many do.


----------



## Swanky

Brave for sure, so glad she has a great support system, she's lucky!


----------



## Star1231

I've always liked Angelina and now even more so.  What an intelligent and brave woman.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt's Mother Is 'So Very Proud' of Angelina Jolie*



After she revealed she underwent a preventative double mastectomy, Angelina Jolie's family members are voicing their support. 

"We're so very proud of Angie, this means so much to our family especially our grandchildren. We love her dearly," Brad Pitt's mother, Jane Pitt, says in a statement. 

Jolie's brother, James Haven, also spoke out about her decision to undergo the procedure. 

"My sister like our mother always put her children first," he says in a statement. "I am so grateful to be her brother." 

In a _New York Times_ op-ed piece, Jolie describes her  difficult choice to have surgery after genetic tests showed her to have a  high risk of developing the disease. Her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, died of ovarian cancer at 56 in 2007. 



Jolie, 37, also expressed how much she leaned on Pitt, 49, whom she  described as "loving and supportive," and there for her "for every  minute of the surgeries."  

Pitt released a statement  of his own on Tuesday, saying, "Having witnessed this decision  firsthand, I find Angie's choice, as well as many others like her,  absolutely heroic. I thank our medical team for their care and focus." 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20700209,00.html


----------



## love_addict919

Good for her. My mom had the same surgery but not her breasts too. Its awesome to see a celebrity use their fame for voicing important issues, unlike some.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I kind of feel like an a*shole but I just dislike her so much that this annoys me rather than makes me want to praise her.

BUT, I will say .. if this helps even one woman, it would have been worth it for her to publicize.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  I don't find her doing it heroic, but I do find it brave.  A lot of women are doing this test and going through w/ preventative surgery, I'm glad she bringing awareness.  That's all 

I am surprised our normal cynics aren't up in here asking Why she's going public?  When her next movie comes out?  etc. . . .


----------



## lovemyangels

^That's my thought too. Lol


----------



## jun3machina

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  I don't find her doing it heroic, but I do find it brave.  A lot of women are doing this test and going through w/ preventative surgery, *I'm glad she bringing awareness*.  That's all
> 
> I am surprised our normal cynics aren't up in here asking Why she's going public?  When her next movie comes out?  etc. . . .


this!!


----------



## jun3machina

Alexenjie said:


> Ovarian cancer runs in my family (lost my mom and older sister to it), we don't have the gene mutation (at least not one they know about yet) so I only had my ovaries taken out.
> 
> I'm sure that will be recommended for Angelina down the line, when she is sure that she doesn't want more children.
> 
> I think heroic is the wrong word for what she has done. Yes it takes courage but millions of women have done this to prevent themselves from getting cancer. Yes it is good for her to publicize that she did it, it might give some people the push to do this, especially if they know they should and have been afraid. The odds of getting breast and/or ovarian cancer are so HIGH when you have this gene mutation that anyone with common sense would do what Angelina did.
> 
> I am surprised to hear of insurance companies that will not pay for these procedures. I know people who have the mutated gene and none of them had a problem with their medical insurance for the preventive surgeries for a mastectomy and a hysterectomy.
> *It's a lot cheaper to do preventive surgery than cancer surgeries and treatment.*


probably why...they make so much $$ when it gets that much worse


----------



## jun3machina

did she get implants put in? im curious...i read her editorial....and was caught the end of a story/conversation about this on npr


----------



## mlbags

jun3machina said:


> *did she get implants put in? *im curious...i read her editorial....and was caught the end of a story/conversation about this on npr



In our local newspaper, it was reported that she did:

_Jolie described a several-stage surgical process, the main one of which is an operation that can take up to eight hours as the breast tissue is removed and *temporary fillers are put in place*.

"You wake up with drain tubes and expanders in your breasts. It does feel like a scene out of a science fiction film. But days after surgery you can be back to a normal life," Jolie wrote.

*The final phase of the process involved reconstruction of the breasts with implants, she said*, adding: "There have been many advances in this procedure in the last few years and the results can be beautiful." Jolie said Pitt has been a huge source of support.​_


----------



## chowlover2

I'm glad Angelina is getting the word out. My BFF had breast cancer. Thankfully this month marks her 12 yr in remission. I'm sure if she had done the test amd found out she carried the gene she would have taken the preventive measures. So much better than surgery, chemo and radiation. Not to mention the years on cancer drugs since then. My friend also had her ovaries removed, and I hope Angelina makes the same decision. Adoption vs natural births doesn't seem to be a big issue for Angie & Brad, and I would rather her have her health so she can enjoy the family she has.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

californiaCRUSH said:


> I kind of feel like an a*shole but *I just dislike her so much that this annoys me rather than makes me want to praise her.*
> 
> BUT, I will say .. if this helps even one woman, it would have been worth it for her to publicize.



How come?


----------



## CCfor C

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  I don't find her doing it heroic, but I do find it brave.  A lot of women are doing this test and going through w/ preventative surgery, I'm glad she bringing awareness.  That's all
> 
> I am surprised our normal cynics aren't up in here asking Why she's going public?  When her next movie comes out?  etc. . . .




I agree. I have a friend that just did this. And also in the celebrity world, Christina Applegate had this done...she and my friend and all the women that have done this (I know of several) are very brave. It really helps to have a loving partner, which my friends have had.

Christina Applegate (from Wiki)

On August 3, 2008, _People_ magazine reported that Applegate had  been diagnosed with breast cancer. This was confirmed by her  representative who said in a statement, "Christina Applegate was  diagnosed with an early stage of breast cancer. Benefiting from early  detection through a doctor-ordered MRI, the cancer is not  life-threatening. Christina is following the recommended treatment of  her doctors and will have a full recovery. No further statement will be  issued at this time."[27] On August 19, 2008, it was announced that Applegate was cancer free after a double mastectomy, even though cancer was found in only one breast.[28] She has an inherited genetic trait, a BRCA1[29] mutation, which often triggers breast cancer. Her mother, Nancy Priddy,  is a breast cancer survivor. Applegate said when she first was  diagnosed, "I was just shaking and then also immediately, I had to go  into 'take-care-of-business-mode' which included a change to a more  healthy diet."[30]
*Charity work *

 In 1992, Applegate joined other celebrities in a benefit show for a  Hollywood children's charity, acting as a special guest assistant to a  local magician and taking part in a number of illusions, including being  sawn in half.[31] In 2003, she was the spokesperson for the Lee National Denim Day, which raises millions of dollars for breast cancer education and research.[32]
 Following her diagnosis with breast cancer, Applegate appeared on a television special entitled _Stand Up to Cancer_ designed to raise funds for breast cancer research. The one-hour special was broadcast on CBS, NBC, and ABC television networks on September 5, 2008.[33] In 2009, she announced her plans to return as the ambassador for Lee National Denim Day.[34]  Also in 2009, she founded Right Action for Women, a charitable  foundation dedicated to breast cancer screening for women, and focused  on the type of MRI scan which saved her life.[35]


----------



## pukasonqo

from the new yorker:

&#8220;I do not feel any less of a woman,&#8221; Angelina Jolie wrote in the _Times_  this morning, in an op-ed revealing that she has recently undergone  preventive double-mastectomy surgery. Jolie&#8217;s mother, Marcheline  Bertrand, died of ovarian cancer at the age of fifty-six. As a carrier  of what she called a &#8220;faulty&#8221; BRCA1 gene, Jolie&#8217;s own risk of developing  ovarian cancer was determined by her doctors to be fifty per cent; of  breast cancer, eighty-seven per cent. A mother of six, Jolie elected to  act now, before any diagnosis of cancer. Of her children, she wrote,  &#8220;They know I love them and will do anything to be with them as long as I  can.&#8221; She also pointed out that the test, which costs more than three  thousand dollars in the United States, is out of reach for many  vulnerable women.
      The surgery, which she describes in unflinching  detail, &#8220;does feel like a scene out of a science fiction film,&#8221; and  having played Lara Croft, battling bad guys in black latex, she should  know. What Jolie also knows is that typically, when a celebrity&#8217;s  breasts are under public discussion, the issues raised about them&#8212;Are  they big enough? Are they sexy enough? Are they really hers?&#8212;are  objectifying and demeaning. A few years ago, she challenged this  perception in a different way, by being pictured on the cover of _W_  magazine radiantly breastfeeding one of her newborn twins. Now she has  challenged it again, by speaking of her celebrated body with words  typically reserved for the doctor&#8217;s office: ducts, tissue, bruising,  pain. Jolie&#8217;s medical decision says again what shouldn&#8217;t need re-saying:  that a woman&#8217;s body is hers, that breasts are for something other than  ogling, and that hard choices are made for strong reasons. *Her decision  to make her choice public is bold and brave and admirable. It is what  celebrity is for.*


http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2013/05/angelina-jolies-surgery.html


----------



## qudz104

I read her NYT article, kudos to her. Shes been an admirable person and a good role model for others.


----------



## daffyduck

Coming from a man, the word Brad Pitt used to describe her decision as "heroic" is fitting. Making this decision for herself and her family is very heroic and brave in his eyes, so who are we to take his opinion away from him. Most of us would probably use the same word to praise those who are close to us.


----------



## celebritt

her decision to tell the world it's OK is very very admirable


----------



## Paris Darling

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol!  I don't find her doing it heroic, but I do find it brave.  A lot of women are doing this test and going through w/ preventative surgery, *I'm glad she bringing awareness.*  That's all



Exactly my thoughts. 

Last Thursday my mother had her breast removed, because there was a tumor in it. Although she is now very emotional (a Mothersday card made her cry), she isn't sad about the amputation. She is very relieved and happy about it.


----------



## luciabugia

Haha! I had to do a biopsy a few years ago and my husband thought I was so brave having to go through it and call me 'his hero' and that was a biopsy, a teeny weeny biopsy, nothing compared to what Angelina Jolie had to go through.. she's a hero indeed! What matters is what the family and partner in one's life's opinion.. in this case Brad Pitt and her children.. well done Angie!


----------



## bisousx

daffyduck said:


> Coming from a man, the word Brad Pitt used to describe her decision as "heroic" is fitting. Making this decision for herself and her family is very heroic and brave in his eyes, so who are we to take his opinion away from him. Most of us would probably use the same word to praise those who are close to us.



I agree. No problem with the word "heroic" here.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't seen anyone for questioning Brad's opinion/word usage? Or anyone else's?  I think people, as they always do in this forum, are speaking for themselves.


----------



## wordpast

Doesn't a hero just mean someone who is brave or courageous? I think anyone who makes this decision, whether they are a celebrity or not, whether it's a common sense choice or not is very brave/courageous/ a hero.


----------



## KathyB

californiaCRUSH said:


> I kind of feel like an a*shole but *I just dislike her so much that this annoys me rather than makes me want to praise her.*
> 
> BUT, I will say .. if this helps even one woman, it would have been worth it for her to publicize.



^^^ I agree with this 100%.


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't seen anyone for questioning Brad's opinion/word usage? Or anyone else's?  I think people, as they always do in this forum, are speaking for themselves.


I'm was responding to previous comment of someone mentioning that they don't find her doing it "heroic" and Brad used that word to described her decision for doing, so I just figured they were referring to his statement. So, I'm not really just speaking for myself.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read that Angie's maternal grandmother had ovarian cancer and passed away at 45. And of course her mother at 56. 

This was probably weighing heavily on her mind. Especially with having kids.


----------



## Lola24

I have mixed feelings about this, seems like we keep hearing of people with the available means embarking in these radical preventative surgeries.  It is brave, a tough decision yes.... but It's just making me think, it's an interesting time we are living in, where people find out they _may_ get sick and remove parts of their bodies before anything can happen.  I mean first of all not all of us can do that even if we wanted to, not that that particularly bothers me, but it just makes me think.  I mean I would think if an average person with insurance wanted to do this it wouldn't be so easy to use your insurance.  And BELIEVE me, I don't wish cancer on anyone, I mean I WISH something could be figured out about cancer, I simply hate it!!! But I'm still kinda speechless each time I continue to hear of someone doing this in a preventative manner, it makes me question if man and medicine messes a little too much with the natural flow of life.... and it's turning into less of survival of the fittest and more a survival of the wealthiest.  But again, this is not in criticism at all, I'm just laying out some thoughts that go through my mind as I see this trend moving forward and growing more and more within this kind of celebrity group and I just find it a little perplexing.  In addition, I also feel like it's really none of our business and I'd almost rather not be hearing about every time someone does this anymore.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read that Angie's maternal grandmother had ovarian cancer and passed away at 45. And of course her mother at 56.
> 
> This was probably weighing heavily on her mind. Especially with having kids.



Wow..yes it's no wonder she decided to do it.


----------



## chowlover2

Lola24 said:


> I have mixed feelings about this, seems like we keep hearing of people with the available means embarking in these radical preventative surgeries.  It is brave, a tough decision yes.... but It's just making me think, it's an interesting time we are living in, where people find out they _may_ get sick and remove parts of their bodies before anything can happen.  I mean first of all not all of us can do that even if we wanted to, not that that particularly bothers me, but it just makes me think.  I mean I would think if an average person with insurance wanted to do this it wouldn't be so easy to use your insurance.  And BELIEVE me, I don't wish cancer on anyone, I mean I WISH something could be figured out about cancer, I simply hate it!!! But I'm still kinda speechless each time I continue to hear of someone doing this in a preventative manner, it makes me question if man and medicine messes a little too much with the natural flow of life.... and it's turning into less of survival of the fittest and more a survival of the wealthiest.  But again, this is not in criticism at all, I'm just laying out some thoughts that go through my mind as I see this trend moving forward and growing more and more within this kind of celebrity group and I just find it a little perplexing.  In addition, I also feel like it's really none of our business and I'd almost rather not be hearing about every time someone does this anymore.


 I think people who have insurance would find this is covered more often than not. If a woman such as Angelina, who is very high risk ( both Mom & Grandmother with estrogen based cancer ), it is much cheaper to do the surgery rather than cover surgery, chemo and radiation in the future. Not to mention the meds you have to take for years afterward. ( Femara, Tamoxifen, etc )


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> I think people who have insurance would find this is covered more often than not. If a woman such as Angelina, who is very high risk ( both Mom & Grandmother with estrogen based cancer ), it is much cheaper to do the surgery rather than cover surgery, chemo and radiation in the future. Not to mention the meds you have to take for years afterward. ( Femara, Tamoxifen, etc )



I agree... Basically "playing with the natural flow of things" happens all the time, not only in modern healthcare, but with world developments in general. I'm happy about that, I think it's what is moving us humans forward. With modern technologies (I'm talking about health care, but also hygiene because of proper sewage, etc.), what might've been deadly 100 years ago is now easily cured. Of course you get problems like aging population, and not sure what Darwin would've said about this either, but I personally like to think that even progress in science is part of a certain natural flow.


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> I think people who have insurance would find this is covered more often than not. If a woman such as Angelina, who is very high risk ( both Mom & Grandmother with estrogen based cancer ), it is much cheaper to do the surgery rather than cover surgery, chemo and radiation in the future. Not to mention the meds you have to take for years afterward. ( Femara, Tamoxifen, etc )



This. Not to mention the fact that you can die. Better safe than sorry. Cancer can kill you, why take that chance if you don't have to? I would do the surgery any day if that meant not having to constantly worry then possibly getting diagnosed and having to go through all the treatments, etc. Why would anyone in their right mind in her situation(with such high risk) not get the surgery? It was an extremely smart thing to do.


----------



## every1dreams

Lola24 said:


> I have mixed feelings about this, seems like we keep hearing of people with the available means embarking in these radical preventative surgeries.  It is brave, a tough decision yes.... but It's just making me think, it's an interesting time we are living in, where people find out they _may_ get sick and remove parts of their bodies before anything can happen.  I mean first of all not all of us can do that even if we wanted to, not that that particularly bothers me, but it just makes me think.  I mean I would think if an average person with insurance wanted to do this it wouldn't be so easy to use your insurance.  And BELIEVE me, I don't wish cancer on anyone, I mean I WISH something could be figured out about cancer, I simply hate it!!! But I'm still kinda speechless each time I continue to hear of someone doing this in a preventative manner, it makes me question if man and medicine messes a little too much with the natural flow of life.... and it's turning into less of survival of the fittest and more a survival of the wealthiest.  But again, this is not in criticism at all, I'm just laying out some thoughts that go through my mind as I see this trend moving forward and growing more and more within this kind of celebrity group and I just find it a little perplexing.  In addition, I also feel like it's really none of our business and I'd almost rather not be hearing about every time someone does this anymore.



I couldn't have said it better myself. I've had the same loss. My grandmother had both her breasts removed and still died 10yrs later, my mom barely got 5yrs after mastectomy, non of these addtl treatments were offered to them. Celebrities sometimes get things for free or reduced prices. While I do admire her for it, it does anger me otherwise.

I've been having biopsies since I was 26 and non of these measures have been offered to me (with the same history) and I have insurance, best believe it will be brought up at my next dr visit tho


----------



## Hephaistion

My best friend is having this same surgery done later this year. She was diagnosed with Stage 4 breast cancer at 36 years old, managed to fight it off, only to have it metastisize in her abdomen. Against all odds she fought that back too.  But they did find out she carried the very agreessive gene, and was advised to have her ovaries removed and her breasts. It was a hard decision, but ultimatley she would rather have her life as the odds are against her for fighting if off yet again.

Here in Canada, our health care will cover the whole procedure.

So although I am not a great Angelina fan, I do think she has done the right thing for the sake of her very young family.


----------



## cojordan

BagOuttaHell said:


> I read that Angie's maternal grandmother had ovarian cancer and passed away at 45. And of course her mother at 56.
> 
> This was probably weighing heavily on her mind. Especially with having kids.



Will she have further surgery to remove her ovaries? Or is that indicated because of this testing?


----------



## Lola24

Hephaistion said:


> My best friend is having this same surgery done later this year. She was diagnosed with Stage 4 breast cancer at 36 years old, managed to fight it off, only to have it metastisize in her abdomen. Against all odds she fought that back too.  But they did find out she carried the very agreessive gene, and was advised to have her ovaries removed and her breasts. It was a hard decision, but ultimatley she would rather have her life as the odds are against her for fighting if off yet again.
> 
> Here in Canada, our health care will cover the whole procedure.
> 
> So although I am not a great Angelina fan, I do think she has done the right thing for the sake of her very young family.



This is a completely different situation, she has already been diagnosed, thought cured, then cancer spread.  The situation at hand is performing a procedure purely because there is a chance of a diagnosis.  I have to disagree with anyone assuming American health insurance would be so eager to cover something like this in such early stages (eg. gene and family history).  My insurance won't even cover a mammogram as preventative until I'm 40!  AND I have good insurance..... I have family history and am moderately fibrocystic, I do not know if I have a gene issue, but if I go to get a mammogram if they approve it, it falls under a different category that has a significant deductible which essentially means I'm paying for it.  Breast removal and reconstruction is radical and expensive and not something I believe insurance companies are ready to cover in patients that aren't sick yet.  Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't heard otherwise yet.....


----------



## Lola24

Hephaistion said:


> My best friend is having this same surgery done later this year. She was diagnosed with Stage 4 breast cancer at 36 years old, managed to fight it off, only to have it metastisize in her abdomen. Against all odds she fought that back too.  But they did find out she carried the very agreessive gene, and was advised to have her ovaries removed and her breasts. It was a hard decision, but ultimatley she would rather have her life as the odds are against her for fighting if off yet again.
> 
> Here in Canada, our health care will cover the whole procedure.
> 
> So although I am not a great Angelina fan, I do think she has done the right thing for the sake of her very young family.



And, I'm VERY sorry for your best friend, well wishes to her with her surgeries.


----------



## Lola24

labelwhore04 said:


> This. Not to mention the fact that you can die. Better safe than sorry. Cancer can kill you, why take that chance if you don't have to? I would do the surgery any day if that meant not having to constantly worry then possibly getting diagnosed and having to go through all the treatments, etc. Why would anyone in their right mind in her situation(with such high risk) not get the surgery? It was an extremely smart thing to do.



American insurance companies take a lot of chances, it's a business, it's about the bottom line.  I wish it were different and I do not foresee that getting better with ***** care personally...  I hope they do start considering these pre-indicators as JUST as serious as actually having Stage 1-4 etc., maybe start calling it Stage 00 ( I think there's even a stage 0 now)..... So there is a true diagnosis that required treatment that will fall into the system.  Right now, I truly do not believe that is the case universally with American health insurance businesses.


----------



## Hephaistion

Lola24 said:


> This is a completely different situation, she has already been diagnosed, thought cured, then cancer spread. The situation at hand is performing a procedure purely because there is a chance of a diagnosis. .....


 
That's a good point. I had not quite thought through it all!

I'll have to look up whether our health insurace covers this type of surgery without diagnosis. Although I know you can go and get tested for whether or not you have one of the agressive genes - maybe proving you carry it allows for the procedure. I don't know. But all the women in my friend's family have been advised to be tested - so far only one out 7 have gone, and she turned out positive, and is now receiving mammograms once a year despite only being 28.


----------



## DaniHutch

knasarae said:


> So true.
> 
> How incredibly brave of her.  And how generous of her to share her story.  I love how she uses her celebrity.



I agree! She is such an inspiration!


----------



## Singra

cojordan said:


> Will she have further surgery to remove her ovaries? Or is that indicated because of this testing?



Apparently she'll have the ovaries removed at a later date as the surgery to remove the ovaries is more complex. The risk for breast cancer is higher... hence the reason to prioritise the mastectomy.


Thought the NY Times followup article was very good... it highlights how rare her condition is and provides some more information regarding that type of surgery...



> &#8220;It&#8217;s important to make it clear that a BRCA mutation is a special, high-risk situation,&#8221; said Dr. Monica Morrow, chief of the breast service at Sloan-Kettering. For women at very high risk, preventive mastectomy makes sense, but few women fall into that category, she said. ...
> 
> ...&#8220;I think there is an important upside to the story, and that is that women will hopefully be more curious about their family history,&#8221; Dr. Bedrosian said. &#8220;We need to be careful that one message does not apply to all. Angelina&#8217;s situation is very unique. People should not be quick to say &#8216;I should do like she did,&#8217; because you may not be like her.&#8221;


----------



## Ladybug09

daffyduck said:


> Coming from a man, the word Brad Pitt used to describe her decision as "heroic" is fitting. Making this decision for herself and her family is very heroic and brave in his eyes, so who are we to take his opinion away from him. Most of us would probably use the same word to praise those who are close to us.



Great  to hear from a Man's perspective...Thanks for posting.



chowlover2 said:


> I think people who have insurance would find this is covered more often than not. If a woman such as Angelina, who is very high risk ( both Mom & Grandmother with estrogen based cancer ), it is much cheaper to do the surgery rather than cover surgery, chemo and radiation in the future. Not to mention the meds you have to take for years afterward. ( Femara, Tamoxifen, etc )




My Mother is a Women's healtcare provider, the test is not covered by insurances...we were just talking about this last night.

She also said that it is very hard to get some women to even take the test, some of it due to the cost.

My Mom had a friend who lost her Mother, sister, and daughter to breast cancer (she opted to have the Mastectomy) and other friend who was diagnosed with ovarian cancer and died quickly after diagnosis.

You only get one life, I feel, if that if the procedure will help your chances to live a ittle longer, if you've thought about and made the decision and are at peace with it, who am I to question, doubt, or get angry at your decision.


----------



## chowlover2

The test is expensive, $3000 My BFF is thinking of getting it, her deductible is met, so it won't cost her anything. Although she has no kids, she has 2 nieces, one of which has 2 daughters. So she is getting ready to do it with them in mind. After my BFF was diagnosed she found out an aunt had breast cancer.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Lola24 said:


> This is a completely different situation, she has already been diagnosed, thought cured, then cancer spread.  The situation at hand is performing a procedure purely because there is a chance of a diagnosis.  I have to disagree with anyone assuming American health insurance would be so eager to cover something like this in such early stages (eg. gene and family history).  My insurance won't even cover a mammogram as preventative until I'm 40!  AND I have good insurance..... I have family history and am moderately fibrocystic, I do not know if I have a gene issue, but if I go to get a mammogram if they approve it, it falls under a different category that has a significant deductible which essentially means I'm paying for it.  Breast removal and reconstruction is radical and expensive and not something I believe insurance companies are ready to cover in patients that aren't sick yet.  Maybe I'm wrong but I haven't heard otherwise yet.....



Actually our Canadian healthcare system covers preventative surgery regardless of whether the person had cancer or not. I have no idea about American insurance companies as thankfully we don't have to deal with that financial issue. One of my former co-workers as well as her sister have both their breasts and ovaries removed because both were tested positive for the aggressive gene. Their mother, aunt and grandmother all passed away from breast cancer. The testing is free as well as long as the person provides documentation that she is in the high risk factor. It's awful if not all insurance companies would cover for the test or the surgery.

I'm not a fan of Angelina but I have to say it was very brave of her for taking the preventative surgery. If I was in her situation, I would not hesitate to do so as well.


----------



## fashionmom

As someone who has been thinking about getting this test for a while now I am so thankful that Angelina spoke out about her surgery.  It brought it to mind again since I put it on the back burner so that I could finish up the school year for my kids.  But that's who I should be doing this for in the first place - my kids.  My mom, an Aunt & a cousin all on my mom's side all have had either breast or ovarian cancer.  I've been getting yearly mammograms since I was 31 fully covered by insurance because of a family history.  I'm shocked to hear that others can't get mammograms before 40 if they have a family history.  That's a shame!  

The surgery Angelia had is not as simple as some have mentioned. You have your breast removed and fillers placed in.  But they look nothing like breast.  You don't have a nipple or areola, just this small tissue.  After you have healed from the surgery sometime later you have the reconstruction surgery.  One blog that I read had a patients complete experience with pictures & her emotions - it was quite compelling.  I wish I remembered where I saw it.  The reconstruction phase on her wasn't even one surgery but several, maybe there have been advances in this area since her experience.  Once the reconstruction is complete they tatoo on an aerola & nipple.  This ladies experience scared the crap out of me and made me want to hold off on the testing.  

I agree that it's absurd that insurance doesn't pay for preventative surgeries & testing.  It makes no sense to me!  I have finally decided that if it comes back that I have the aggressive gene I will go ahead with the surgery.  I wanted to make a decision before even having the testing done.

All this to say, it was really brave of her to have the testing & surgery done.  It's taken me a year just to get up the nerve to have a consult next week!  I"m thankful she spoke up, she has inspired me to make the call today for my genetic counseling visit!


----------



## Lola24

GhstDreamer said:


> Actually our Canadian healthcare system covers preventative surgery regardless of whether the person had cancer or not. I have no idea about American insurance companies as thankfully we don't have to deal with that financial issue. One of my former co-workers as well as her sister have both their breasts and ovaries removed because both were tested positive for the aggressive gene. Their mother, aunt and grandmother all passed away from breast cancer. The testing is free as well as long as the person provides documentation that she is in the high risk factor. It's awful if not all insurance companies would cover for the test or the surgery.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Angelina but I have to say it was very brave of her for taking the preventative surgery. If I was in her situation, I would not hesitate to do so as well.



Yes, not the case in the US....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That is a crying shame. I hate what some insurance companies make people go through.


----------



## Lola24

fashionmom said:


> As someone who has been thinking about getting this test for a while now I am so thankful that Angelina spoke out about her surgery.  It brought it to mind again since I put it on the back burner so that I could finish up the school year for my kids.  But that's who I should be doing this for in the first place - my kids.  My mom, an Aunt & a cousin all on my mom's side all have had either breast or ovarian cancer.  I've been getting yearly mammograms since I was 31 fully covered by insurance because of a family history.  I'm shocked to hear that others can't get mammograms before 40 if they have a family history.  That's a shame!
> 
> For some reason, insurance previously used the standard of 35, by the time I got to 35 they had changed it to 40..... My issue is that I don't think I fall into quite a high enough risk area as my family history involves my fathers side of the family and not to the severity others have explained.  I'm going to my Dr. next month and calling insurance again to see where I stand again.  I truly think everyones situation is unique and we really can't and shouldn't compare them.  It's all incredibly scary and I just wish there was even more being done to get to the root of the problem in general.


----------



## Swanky

My specialist said it's not necessarily genetic so they shouldn't weigh everything on that anyhow.  She said more people get breast cancer w/o a family history than do.  Not sure about the real statistics{?}


----------



## Sasha2012

*Angelina Jolie Covers 'Time' Magazine After Mastectomy*

Angelina Jolie looks as beautiful as ever in a portrait on the cover of Time magazines latest issue, which was released shortly after she revealed news of her preventative double mastectomy.

The issue, which hits newsstands this Friday (May 17), explores the effect that the 37-year-old actress reveal will have on other women and science in general.

The mag notes that when Angelina started adopting children, adoption became more popular around the world. And when she named her children Vivienne and Maddox, those names became more popular as well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Los Angeles (May 15)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why does Brad always look like a bum?


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks gorgeous on the magazine cover...

Brad...yum!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Ejm1059 said:


> If Chelsea Handler says one more horrible thing about AJ after this then I'm going to lose it.



Hope fully this will shut that B***** up. I don't find her the least bit funny..




pukasonqo said:


> from the new yorker:
> 
> Jolie&#8217;s medical decision says again what shouldn&#8217;t need re-saying:  that a woman&#8217;s body is hers, that breasts are for something other than  ogling, and that hard choices are made for strong reasons. *Her decision  to make her choice public is bold and brave and admirable. It is what  celebrity is for.*
> 
> http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/newsdesk/2013/05/angelina-jolies-surgery.html




Perfect example of some who uses her status to bring awareness to a good cause..
Bless her heart. I've always admired her, even more so now.


----------



## celebritt

ShoeFanatic said:


> Hope fully this will shut that B***** up. I don't find her the least bit funny..
> Perfect example of some who uses her status to bring awareness to a good cause..
> Bless her heart. I've always admired her, even more so now.



totally agreed


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> *Angelina Jolie Covers 'Time' Magazine After Mastectomy*
> 
> Angelina Jolie looks as beautiful as ever in a portrait on the cover of Time magazines latest issue, which was released shortly after she revealed news of her preventative double mastectomy.
> 
> The issue, which hits newsstands this Friday (May 17), explores the effect that the 37-year-old actress reveal will have on other women and science in general.
> 
> The mag notes that when Angelina started adopting children, adoption became more popular around the world. And when she named her children Vivienne and Maddox, those names became more popular as well.



Beautiful pic and cover if her! Get of girl!


----------



## KatsBags

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks gorgeous on the magazine cover...
> 
> Brad...yum!



Completely agree with both statements


----------



## schadenfreude

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My specialist said it's not necessarily genetic so they shouldn't weigh everything on that anyhow.  She said more people get breast cancer w/o a family history than do.  Not sure about the real statistics{?}



True. Plus, a single person in a family tree with breast cancer does not constitute a true "family history". Since the BRCA-1 mutation is inherited in an autosomal dominant fashion, most people in an affected family will inherit it -- these are the horror stories of four sisters all getting breast cancer at a young age, for example. The BRCA-1 mutation is actually uncommon.


----------



## luciabugia

ShoeFanatic said:


> Hope fully this will shut that B***** up. I don't find her the least bit funny..


 
I dont think so.. there no stopping her, she's the true hater.  Nothing Angie does will ever change the B**** , but then again Chelsea who?


----------



## luciabugia

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks gorgeous on the magazine cover...
> 
> Brad...yum!


 
I second that on both statement.  I kind of like the bum look, especially when we all know he's not.


----------



## ByeKitty

Brad looks great to me


----------



## LADC_chick

Ejm1059 said:


> If Chelsea Handler says one more horrible thing about AJ after this then I'm going to lose it.



I bet it's burning her up that she can't say anything right now. She'd be the @$$ who said something crazy about Angleina doing a cancer-related surgery. Well, Chelsea's an @$$ regardless, but it would put a whole new spin on it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's Doctor Reveals New Details of Her Mastectomy Surgeries*

Angelina Jolie's doctor marveled at the actress's spirit and optimism during the three months of surgeries needed to complete her double mastectomy, and says her speedy recovery was due in large part to her positive outlook. 



"To a large extent, I believe recovery reflects expectation," Dr. Kristi Funk of the Pink Lotus Breast Center writes in a lengthy blog post offering step-by-step details of Jolie's BRCA diagnosis, surgeries and recuperation.  

"On day four after her mastectomies, I was pleased to find her  not only in good spirits with bountiful energy, but with two walls in  her house covered with freshly assembled storyboards for the next  project she is directing," Funk writes. 



Jolie's fiancé, Brad Pitt,  was a constant presence as Jolie's surgeries began Feb. 2 with a  "nipple delay" procedure. "Her partner was on hand to greet her as soon  as she came around from the anesthetic, as he was during each of the operations," Funk writes.


The main surgery happened on Feb. 16, which was a Saturday. The lengthy  operation went smoothly, and Funk and plastic surgeon Dr. Jay Orringer  immediately performed the first stage of breast reconstruction.  

"On Monday, the pathology returned and I called Angelina to  confirm our biggest hope: all of the breast tissue was benign," Funk  writes.  

Funk also discusses Jolie's family history  that her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, had breast cancer and died from ovarian cancer,  and that Marcheline's mother was also diagnosed with ovarian cancer   and is blunt about the realities of the recovery process. 



"All the while she spoke, six drains dangled from her chest, three on  each side, fastened to an elastic belt around her waist," Funk writes of  her home visit with Jolie.  

But Funk's goal is clear: to urge other women who might be at risk to do something about it.  

"Like Angelina," she writes, "I urge women who feel they might  have reason to be at risk for a BRCA gene mutation  perhaps because of a  strong family history of cancer  to seek medical advice and to take  control of their futures." 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20700806,00.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks gorgeous on these covers!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

There is no celebrity that can match her power.


----------



## winnstar123

BagOuttaHell said:


> There is no celebrity that can match her power.


 True!


----------



## angelnyc89

Very brave and courageous on her decision and then to share, even more kudos. I love AJ & am a huge fan, not just her artistic work but her humanitarian work. I hope her decision to speak about it inspires other women and passes knowledge of preventive measures if one may be at a greater risk due to family history & genetics.

Love the Times cover too.



​
Source: Time Magazine


----------



## Singra

*The Real Life of Brangelina*

By Tom Junod


Tom Junod's profile of Brad Pitt will appear in the June/July issue, which is on newsstands at the end of the month.

When I met Brad Pitt the day after Easter, he was so tired that he was perhaps more reflective than usual. He had just finished a week of spring break with his family. He had camped out with them the night before on his property north of Santa Barbara, and he had woken up, he said, too early, as well as too wet. They had slept in tents, four of his six children, along with two of their friends, and then he had gotten all of them in a van and driven them down to LA.

&#8220;Angie too?&#8221; I asked.

&#8220;Yeah,&#8221; he said. &#8220;Angie too.&#8221;

I told him that I&#8217;d met her a few years before, when I profiled her for Esquire. She was making a movie about the wife of the murdered journalist Daniel Pearl, and the thesis of my story was that while 9/11 was supposed to make us all better -- a better country and a better people -- it only worked for Angelina Jolie. The story has won a kind of immortality as &#8220;The Worst Celebrity Profile Ever Written,&#8221; and when I told that to Angelina Jolie&#8217;s partner, he at first laughed and said that he hoped Esquire would use that as the title of the profile I was writing about him. Then he got serious. &#8220;But you were right,&#8221; he said. &#8220;You were right, you were right. Angie is....the best person.....&#8221;

I remembered meeting Angelina Jolie -- how thin she was, how much steak she ate and wine she drank, and above all her utter self-possession. She answered every question I asked, but she was the kind of person who responded without ever simply reacting. Brad Pitt was different. He was, like a lot of men, stuck between family and work, and the day he came back to LA from spring break was the day he began the push to finish his summer zombie movie, World War Z. And so, although he was Brad Pitt, he was also a big guy, dressed in black, stained around the eyes by stress and exhaustion, who spoke leaning forward, bent at the waist, with his hands folded between his legs, and was in the habit of repeating himself between long pauses. &#8220;I&#8217;m a crap interview,&#8221; he&#8217;d warned me, but when he began talking about his family, he said twice, &#8220;I haven&#8217;t known life to be any happier,&#8221; and he said it in such a way that I never once thought to doubt him.

This was April 1. I didn&#8217;t know then what I know now -- that a month earlier, his partner, Angelina Jolie, commenced the series of surgeries that would end, a month later, with her pre-emptive double mastectomy. Over the next few weeks, I talked to several of Pitt&#8217;s close friends. They must have known what the couple was enduring, but of course they never told me. One of them, however, called me back after our first interview. His name was Frank Pollaro, and he&#8217;d spoken about the furniture business he&#8217;d started with Brad Pitt, and about Pitt&#8217;s excellent eye. But he wanted to say something else, so he called Brad, and asked if he was at liberty to speak about Brad&#8217;s relationship with Angelina. He was, and so when he called back, he told me what he&#8217;d seen at Brad&#8217;s house -- &#8220;once I walked in and Angie was standing there and Zahara walked up and said, &#8216;Daddy, you&#8217;re not going to start making out with Mommy again, are you?&#8217; And it&#8217;s like that. This is a guy who has tried not to do any sexy scenes with other women since he&#8217;s met Angelinia. He&#8217;s crazy about her, and she&#8217;s the same way about him. No matter how hard he&#8217;s working, if one of those kids runs by the window he&#8217;ll get out of his chair and give them a kiss. And I don&#8217;t think I&#8217;ve ever seen Angie without one of those children in her arms.&#8221;

It&#8217;s the nature of marriage -- or, in the case Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, a committed relationship -- to both invite and repel scrutiny. We have no idea how any two people make a life together, much less two people as professionally exhibitionistic and privately enigmatic as the two combined in the public mind as &#8220;Brangelina.&#8221; But I will say this: a long time ago, Brad Pitt left college in Missouri to come to LA and act in movies. He insists that he wasn&#8217;t looking for stardom, only a sense of life and possibility larger than what he left behind. He insists that he was searching the chimera of Hollywood for something real. This morning, the mother of his children revealed in the New York Times that he was &#8220;at the Pink Lotus Breast Center, where I was treated, for every minute of the surgeries.&#8221;

You do not have to be a celebrity, only a father and a man in love with a woman, to know that life doesn&#8217;t get any more real than that.


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sting-life-away-married-Jennifer-Aniston.html


----------



## KatsBags

He looks REALLY REALLY good on that cover!


----------



## Alexenjie

http://hollywoodlife.com/2013/05/21/brad-pitt-disses-jennifer-aniston-esquire-magazine/

Brad disses his marriage to Jennifer Aniston again. What the hell is wrong with him? The past is long over. I think he is such a jerk.


----------



## HauteMama

^ I'm not sure I agree. He didn't actually say that his marriage had anything to do with that, and it looks more like he was blaming the drugs. Just because "about a decade ago" corresponds loosely to his marriage to Jen, I don't think it was intended to be a direct cause-and effect situation. Regardless, I am glad he is in a home filled with children and the chaos he wanted. It is difficult to be in a relationship with someone who doesn't share your family goals.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read the article. He did not say that. Did not mention her or the marriage. 

I liked the pics in the mag too. The hair is my fave. Reminds me a bit of his Legends of the Fall look.


----------



## chowlover2

I didn't take it as him being negative towards Jen either. I think they were just on different paths. I do remember an interview he did the time the first Ocean's 11 came out. He was asked about his future and he desperately wanted a family. Jen was at height of her Friends fame, so I don't think they wanted the same thing at the same time. Angie had already adopted Maddox, so I think part of his attraction to her was wanting the same thing, a family.


----------



## jokester

I think people need to move on. He was talking about his life and it's so sad that every time he says something that is in his past Jen is dragged into it. This is not the first divorced in Hollywood or even may involve cheating but this is the only one where if any of the party says they have never been happier it's somehow a diss on their ex.


----------



## chowlover2

jokester said:


> I think people need to move on. He was talking about his life and it's so sad that every time he says something that is in his past Jen is dragged into it. This is not the first divorced in Hollywood or even may involve cheating but this is the only one where if any of the party says they have never been happier it's somehow a diss on their ex.


 Agreed!


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> I didn't take it as him being negative towards Jen either.* I think they were just on different paths.* I do remember an interview he did the time the first Ocean's 11 came out. He was asked about his future and he desperately wanted a family. Jen was at height of her Friends fame, so I don't think they wanted the same thing at the same time. Angie had already adopted Maddox, so I think part of his attraction to her was wanting the same thing, a family.


Exactly.  Didn't he say he was boring before Angie?  Look how she brought out the best in him.

Those two are very inspirational, IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I too read the article...seems like that tabloid is really reaching there, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Singra said:


> *The Real Life of Brangelina*
> 
> By Tom Junod
> 
> 
> Tom Junod's profile of Brad Pitt will appear in the June/July issue, which is on newsstands at the end of the month.
> 
> When I met Brad Pitt the day after Easter, he was so tired that he was perhaps more reflective than usual. He had just finished a week of spring break with his family. He had camped out with them the night before on his property north of Santa Barbara, and he had woken up, he said, too early, as well as too wet. They had slept in tents, four of his six children, along with two of their friends, and then he had gotten all of them in a van and driven them down to LA.
> 
> Angie too? I asked.
> 
> Yeah, he said. Angie too.
> 
> I told him that Id met her a few years before, when I profiled her for Esquire. She was making a movie about the wife of the murdered journalist Daniel Pearl, and the thesis of my story was that while 9/11 was supposed to make us all better -- a better country and a better people -- it only worked for Angelina Jolie. The story has won a kind of immortality as The Worst Celebrity Profile Ever Written, and when I told that to Angelina Jolies partner, he at first laughed and said that he hoped Esquire would use that as the title of the profile I was writing about him. Then he got serious. But you were right, he said. You were right, you were right. Angie is....the best person.....
> 
> I remembered meeting Angelina Jolie -- how thin she was, how much steak she ate and wine she drank, and above all her utter self-possession. She answered every question I asked, but she was the kind of person who responded without ever simply reacting. Brad Pitt was different. He was, like a lot of men, stuck between family and work, and the day he came back to LA from spring break was the day he began the push to finish his summer zombie movie, World War Z. And so, although he was Brad Pitt, he was also a big guy, dressed in black, stained around the eyes by stress and exhaustion, who spoke leaning forward, bent at the waist, with his hands folded between his legs, and was in the habit of repeating himself between long pauses. Im a crap interview, hed warned me, but when he began talking about his family, he said twice, I havent known life to be any happier, and he said it in such a way that I never once thought to doubt him.
> 
> This was April 1. I didnt know then what I know now -- that a month earlier, his partner, Angelina Jolie, commenced the series of surgeries that would end, a month later, with her pre-emptive double mastectomy. Over the next few weeks, I talked to several of Pitts close friends. They must have known what the couple was enduring, but of course they never told me. One of them, however, called me back after our first interview. His name was Frank Pollaro, and hed spoken about the furniture business hed started with Brad Pitt, and about Pitts excellent eye. But he wanted to say something else, so he called Brad, and asked if he was at liberty to speak about Brads relationship with Angelina. He was, and so when he called back, he told me what hed seen at Brads house -- once I walked in and Angie was standing there and Zahara walked up and said, Daddy, youre not going to start making out with Mommy again, are you? And its like that. This is a guy who has tried not to do any sexy scenes with other women since hes met Angelinia. Hes crazy about her, and shes the same way about him. No matter how hard hes working, if one of those kids runs by the window hell get out of his chair and give them a kiss. And I dont think Ive ever seen Angie without one of those children in her arms.
> 
> Its the nature of marriage -- or, in the case Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie, a committed relationship -- to both invite and repel scrutiny. We have no idea how any two people make a life together, much less two people as professionally exhibitionistic and privately enigmatic as the two combined in the public mind as Brangelina. But I will say this: a long time ago, Brad Pitt left college in Missouri to come to LA and act in movies. He insists that he wasnt looking for stardom, only a sense of life and possibility larger than what he left behind. He insists that he was searching the chimera of Hollywood for something real. This morning, the mother of his children revealed in the New York Times that he was at the Pink Lotus Breast Center, where I was treated, for every minute of the surgeries.
> 
> You do not have to be a celebrity, only a father and a man in love with a woman, to know that life doesnt get any more real than that.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sting-life-away-married-Jennifer-Aniston.html



Thanks for posting!


----------



## Nat

He looks like Kid Rock on that cover. 

Im glad he's admitting he was an immature, self-absorbed person who finally grew up. He wasn't wasting his life, he was wasting hers.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In the article he said that when AJ met him she met a person that did not waste time.

This makes it sound as if he changed for the better before they met. (i.e. while married)

This is being misconstrued because Hollywood Life is a tabloid.


----------



## LADC_chick

Nat said:


> He looks like Kid Rock on that cover.
> 
> Im glad he's admitting he was an immature, self-absorbed person who finally grew up. *He wasn't wasting his life, he was wasting hers.*



Or he _was_ wasting his life, and as a result that seeped into his relationship with Jennifer?


----------



## lookupdown

LADC_chick said:


> Or he _was_ wasting his life, and as a result that seeped into his relationship with Jennifer?


I think it probably did seep into their relationship.   Maybe she was waiting him out, hoping he would change and maybe that's the real reason they didn't have any kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Shows World War Z in New York &#8211; and New Jersey*

Brad Pitt stepped out solo Wednesday night to mingle with an impressive crowd of A-listers &#8211; but he didn't forget his fans, either. 

Showing his new zombie thriller _World War Z_  for the first time, he hosted a star-packed screening at New York City's  Museum of Modern Art &#8211; then zipped to Hoboken, N.J., where he surprised  moviegoers at a late-night sneak preview. 

"They said we got to do a showing in the city and I said okay,  but we can't do it without showing it to the people who we made the film  for," he told the Jersey fans. "So we decided to do it than no other  place than Jersey. We've got a monster film, it's epic, scary as hell  and I guarantee it's the most intense thing you will see all summer." 



Back in Manhattan, the VIP crowd seemed to agree. Pals Julianna  Marguiles and Kyra Sedgwick joked about how terrifying the movie's  hordes of zombies were as they headed with Sedgwick's husband Kevin  Bacon to the afterparty at the "21" Club, where Pitt, looking happy and  relaxed two weeks after fiancée Angelina Jolie's announcement of her preventive double mastectomy, mingled with guests. 



At the MOMA screening, where he was all in black (pants, jacket and  boots), with his hair pulled into a ponytail, Pitt was introduced by  Paramount head Brad Grey. 

On stage, the star told the crowd, "Thank you. Thank you all  very much. We've been on this thing for so long and it's so nice to see  friends out in the audience and so many others that I admire who are  here tonight &#8211; I'm a little big shy about it. So thank you very much. It  means a lot to us that you would give up your night for us." 

At the party, there were Bruce Willis with wife Emma Hemming, as well as Morgan Freeman and Ashley Olsen, among others. Katie Couric hugged her former _Today_ colleague Bryant Gumbel and commented as he walked away, "just like old times!"  

Sting and Trudie Styler worked the room, sneaking in some sweet PDA when they reunited after chatting with other pals.  

Next up for Pitt is _World War Z_'s official world premiere in London on June 2. The movie hits theaters on June 21. 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20702918,00.html


----------



## lulu212121

Why does he keep bringing up his past when he was married to Jen? I don't get it. Maybe he feels guilty? I can't believe how many online articles there have been about this time period in his life. Geez...Now the makeup artist has to step in & claim they are friends. Ok!!!


----------



## sdkitty

jokester said:


> I think people need to move on. He was talking about his life and it's so sad that every time he says something that is in his past Jen is dragged into it. This is not the first divorced in Hollywood or even may involve cheating but this is the only one where if any of the party says they have never been happier it's somehow a diss on their ex.


 
I don't think he's trying to diss Jenn. The media jumps all over it as if he was specifically talking about her.  I think he's just trying to talk about his life and how he's found his path.  Unfortunately for Jenn, Angie was a big part of inspiring him to be a better person.  But these headlines saying "Brad disses Jenn" or whatever are just trying to pour fuel on a fire.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> I don't think he's trying to diss Jenn. The media jumps all over it as if he was specifically talking about her. * I think he's just trying to talk about his life and how he's found his path. * Unfortunately for Jenn, Angie was a big part of inspiring him to be a better person.  But these headlines saying "Brad disses Jenn" or whatever are just trying to pour fuel on a fire.


I agree!


----------



## LADC_chick

Angelina's aunt passes away from breast cancer. This aunt was sister's with Angelina's mother, and she, too, carried the BRCA1 gene mutation.


----------



## chowlover2

Angelina was smart to have the surgery, with 6 kids, she has so much to live for.


----------



## labelwhore04

LADC_chick said:


> Angelina's aunt passes away from breast cancer. This aunt was sister's with Angelina's mother, and she, too, carried the BRCA1 gene mutation.



Sad and scary


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> Angelina was smart to have the surgery, with 6 kids, she has so much to live for.



Ita.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Angelina's aunt passes away from breast cancer. This aunt was sister's with Angelina's mother, and she, too, carried the BRCA1 gene mutation.



Yea read this yesterday. Sad.


----------



## cojordan

chowlover2 said:


> Angelina was smart to have the surgery, with 6 kids, she has so much to live for.



I think so too. Do it on your own terms not when you have to have a mastectomy to save your life then face chemo or radiation. Reconstruction will probably make her look pretty normal so it isn't probably an issue.


----------



## Singra

Video of Jolie on the red carpet


----------



## gazoo

She looks so frail and beautiful.  

Did Brad do something to his face?  He is usually far leaner in the face.


----------



## Midge S

She looks great.  Not as emaciated as in in the past and a healthy glow.   Nice to see.


----------



## jokester

She is so beautiful. they both look lovely.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is still very thin but it's nice to see her our looking happy.


----------



## VanessaJean

She is gorgeous.


----------



## qudz104

she is gorgeous! and seems so happy!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yay Angie!


----------



## Artica

Midge S said:


> She looks great.  Not as emaciated as in in the past and a healthy glow.   Nice to see.



I actually saw them at Leicester Sq a few hours ago. I must say that I found her to be shockingly thin. She really is extremely tiny. She was really great with the fans tho, took pics and signed lots of autographs. Funny thing was that Brad seemed very nervous, but Angelina was her normal confident and charming self.


----------



## gazoo

Artica said:


> I actually saw them at Leicester Sq a few hours ago. I must say that I found her to be shockingly thin. She really is extremely tiny. She was really great with the fans tho, took pics and signed lots of autographs. Funny thing was that Brad seemed very nervous, but Angelina was her normal confident and charming self.



I think Brad is very nervous about his film.  It's been a headache from start to finish.


----------



## Sweetpea83

They both look great! Love her dress...saw this photo on fb. Lovely photo of them both..


----------



## angelnyc89

She looks radiant!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie Keep 'No Secrets' from Kids*



When Angelina Jolie went through her recent double mastectomy, she and Brad Pitt didn't keep it from their six children. 

"We have a policy in our family, no secrets," Pitt, 49, told _Extra_ at an after-party for _World War Z_.  "I mean, there's an age of understanding, so you've got to present it  in a way that is age appropriate, but we know our children very well."  

The film's London premiere Sunday marked Jolie's first public appearance since revealing she had had surgery.  

"We want everything to be on the table and any questions they  have, for them to ask," Pitt said of their kids, who range in age from 4  to 11. 



Jolie, 37, wearing a black Saint Laurent dress, said she has been "very moved" by the support she received from people after revealing in an op-ed in _The New York Times_ that she underwent a double mastectomy on Feb. 16 and then had reconstructive surgery on April 27. 

Jolie, who turns 38 on June 4 and is set to direct _Unbroken_, told the BBC  she was proud to shine a light on an issue important to all women.  "I've been very happy just to see the discussion about women's health  expanded, and that means the world to me." 

Pitt's zombie thriller _World War Z_ opens in U.S. theaters June 21.


Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20705633,00.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

http://nowth.is/15xLSjL

Angie getting emotional during...sorry I don't know how to post vids!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Artica said:


> I actually saw them at Leicester Sq a few hours ago. I must say that I found her to be shockingly thin. She really is extremely tiny. She was really great with the fans tho, took pics and signed lots of autographs. Funny thing was that Brad seemed very nervous, but Angelina was her normal confident and charming self.



That's too bad she is so thin.  I hope she eventually builds up some muscle again.  She looks so frail.


----------



## Alexenjie

Brad looks like a greasy mess. He has looked terrible for years but obviously he doesn't care.


----------



## chowlover2

She is very thin, I'm hoping she regains some weight after she has her ovaries removed. My BFF had breast cancer, and Drs advised her to keep her weight lower as she had an estrogen dependent cancer and fat stores estrogen. My BFF had her ovaries removed, and 12 yrs later is still doing well.


----------



## Artica

chowlover2 said:


> She is very thin, I'm hoping she regains some weight after she has her ovaries removed. My BFF had breast cancer, and Drs advised her to keep her weight lower as she had an estrogen dependent cancer and fat stores estrogen. My BFF had her ovaries removed, and 12 yrs later is still doing well.



I had no idea about that. Let's hope she stays tiny then until the coast is clear. I'm happy for your BFF. It's always good to read about survivors of this horrible disease.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> She is very thin, I'm hoping she regains some weight after she has her ovaries removed. My BFF had breast cancer, and Drs advised her to keep her weight lower as she had an estrogen dependent cancer and fat stores estrogen. My BFF had her ovaries removed, and 12 yrs later is still doing well.



She still has her ovaries.


----------



## Sasha2012

The Paris premiere of "World War Z" at Cinema UGC Normandie on June 3, 2013 in Paris, France.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> She still has her ovaries.



I believe she is going to have them removed after an interview I read. It would make no sense not to after the preventive mastectomy.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I like her suit, a bit severe, but pretty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He wore those pants yesterday. lol.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks so radiant, love her shoes.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> I believe she is going to have them removed after an interview I read. It would make no sense not to after the preventive mastectomy.



I'm replying to our post u inferred that she already had her ovaries removed and was stating that she has Not.


----------



## ByeKitty

Wouldn't removing ovaries result in an early menopause?


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> Wouldn't removing ovaries result in an early menopause?



Yes, that's the idea, to rid the body of as much estrogen as possible. Angie is susceptible to an estrogen based cancer. You rid body of as much estrogen as possible and the cancer risk drops dramatically.


----------



## bisbee

ByeKitty said:


> Wouldn't removing ovaries result in an early menopause?



Yes it will.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm replying to our post u inferred that she already had her ovaries removed and was stating that she has Not.



No, she hasn't had them removed, but that is the next step for her.


----------



## twin-fun

Angelina Jolie Stuns In First Rollerblading Competition Since Double Mastectomy
NEWS  Entertainment  ISSUE 4923  Jun 3, 2013

ARCADIA, CAFamed actress and activist Angelina Jolie wowed Grindside Street Comp spectators Sunday in her first public aggressive inline skating competition since undergoing a preventive double mastectomy earlier this year. I think a lot of people were wondering what it would be like when she got back out there on the half-pipe again, but her performance was flawlessshes a world-class blader, and she proved it today, fellow womens vert competitor Cecilia Gonzales said of 37-year-old Jolie, who reportedly dazzled the crowd with an inspiring arsenal of stunts including a top-acid turn, an alley-oop unity, and a stunning double backflip. When she opened with a frontside I figured she was just going to take it easy, but then she goes and pulls a sick mizou with a 540 hurricane. And I was just like, Damn. Still got it. When interviewed after receiving third place in the womens vert event, Jolie told reporters it was great to be back and urged young skaters to consider the importance of proper training and protective gear.

http://www.theonion.com/articles/angelina-jolie-stuns-in-first-rollerblading-compet,32671/


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Yeah, that is a joke. How disrespectful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Happy bday Angie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Happy birthday, Angie!!

*Starting the celebrations early: Brad Pitt treats his lady Angelina Jolie to dinner in Paris on eve of her 38th birthday

*They are rarely spotted just the two of them without their six children.
So  it looks like Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have been making the most of  their time together as they promote the actor's new film World War Z.
Following the French premiere of the movie, the couple decided to start Angelina's 38th birthday celebrations early in Paris.

After the screening of the zombie film at the UGC Normandie Theater, the pair went for dinner at Il Vino's Italian restaurant before moving on to Silencioso's nightclub. 

No doubt, the actress has a renewed  sense of optimism after bravely taking the decision to have a double  mastectomy to reduce her risk of cancer in February.
She took action after finding out she had a 87 per cent risk of developing breast cancer due to a defective BRCA1 gene.
After going public with her choice in May, Angelina made her first public  appearance at the London premiere of World War Z on Sunday.

She told reporters at the weekend: 'I feel great, I feel wonderful and Im very very grateful for all the  support, it means a lot to me.'
She praised Brad, 49, for being so supportive, saying: 'Hes been  extraordinary. Hes such a wonderful man and a wonderful father, Im  very very lucky.
Ive been very happy just to see the discussion about womens health expanded and that means the world to me.
Meanwhile Brad had been equally as  supportive of his partner, expressing his admiration and respect for  Angelina during her treatment.

He said: 'I was so proud of her before. What you guys are seeing is just absolutely who she is and how she has always been.
'Faced with a problem shes going to face it head on and find out what her  options are and going to make a smart decision for her and share that  knowledge with whomever will listen.'
World War Z stars Brad struggling to  find a cure for a plague that has turned the majority of the globe into  blood hungry zombies.
The  action adventure sees his character Gerry Lane travel the globe,  battling the undead, and attempting to discover how the outbreak began.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...a-Jolie-dinner-Paris-ahead-38th-birthday.html
​
​
​
​
​


----------



## Swanky

Funny how their hair is the same - down at one event, nearly same length.  Ponytail at next, lol!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

World War Z premiere in Germany right now. She looks pretty. 

Live stream 

http://www.tikonline.de/livestream


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pictures from premiere. Source: http://annilovesjolie.tumblr.com/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ange is getting her mojo back.


----------



## Sasha2012

The white on white is a bit much. I like the dress, especially the cut. She looks happier than I've seen her in years.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love that dress. I cannot stand those shoes though. I hate the white shoe trend.


----------



## usmcwifey

Her arms are a bit too skinny :/ looks a little scary how frail she is.... Imo


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, she really does look so happy!  I love it.


----------



## gazoo

Her white outfit is HOT.  Shoes are meh.


----------



## twin-fun

Do the kids travel with them when they are both doing promo tours like this? I don't think I have ever seen them with nannies!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love that dress. I cannot stand those shoes though. I hate the white shoe trend.



Same! Yes to the dress,  no to those shoes!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

twin-fun said:


> Do the kids travel with them when they are both doing promo tours like this? I don't think I have ever seen them with nannies!



They usually travel with them I think. There's always pictures of them all over and Angie has always said she thinks the best schooling for the kids is to go to different places and see and do new things. They have a number of nannies who I assume stay with them at the hotel or take them out somewhere when both Brad and Angie are at events.


----------



## twin-fun

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They usually travel with them, and they have quite a few nannies who I assume stay with them at the hotel or take them out somewhere when both Brad and Angie are at events.



Thank you!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Looks like the kids were actually at the premiere the other night.
Saw this photo on People.com.
They're all so big now.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> No, she hasn't had them removed, but that is the next step for her.



You're saying the same thing I'm saying....I know it's the next step... lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Celebrating Angelina's 38th Birthday in Berlin. (June 4)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I like Angie's dress..

Zahara looks pretty in pink..


----------



## Ladybug09

That Maddox is just too cool for his age. LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, yeah..


----------



## Sasha2012

Source: JustJared

Angelina Jolie stops off at the Cafe Einstein coffee house with daughter Shiloh, 7, on Wednesday (June 5) in Tiergarten, Berlin, Germany.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Angie looks good. I guess she got reconstruction already I'm assuming... Call the PC police on me but Shiloh being dressed like boy all the time is just so strange to me.


----------



## Ladybug09

Agree.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I would just once like to see her looking healthy and colorful.


----------



## twin-fun

kittenslingerie said:


> Angie looks good. I guess she got reconstruction already I'm assuming... Call the PC police on me but Shiloh being dressed like boy all the time is just so strange to me.



She had the mastectomy in February and reconstructive surgery in April.


----------



## sdkitty

good looking family.....funny all the kid are very cute even tho not all their bio kids


----------



## Ejm1059

Maddox is so cool and over this LOL


----------



## MarieG

She's way too skinny like Rachelo Zoe skinny. I happen to like skinny but I find her sickly looking


----------



## scarlet555

^ I believe she is quite sickly lately, since jan 2 surgeries!  Most would look like that even if they were a bit normal looking prior to all that surgery.  She is too thin but considering what she went thru she looks fantastic.


----------



## gazoo

As a mom I kinda love that she lets Shiloh wear whatever she wants.  Kids have opinions and styles of their own.  It's nice to see the different personalities within their little tribe.  

I think Zahara is so beautiful!!


----------



## ByeKitty

gazoo said:


> As a mom I kinda love that she lets Shiloh wear whatever she wants.  Kids have opinions and styles of their own.  It's nice to see the different personalities within their little tribe.
> 
> I think Zahara is so beautiful!!



I agree with the first thing you said!! And well, I agree about Zahara too


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> ^ I believe she is quite sickly lately, since jan 2 surgeries!  Most would look like that even if they were a bit normal looking prior to all that surgery.  She is too thin but considering what she went thru she looks fantastic.



Yep, major surgeries will do that to a person...


gazoo said:


> As a mom I kinda love that she lets Shiloh wear whatever she wants.  *Kids have opinions and styles of their own.  It's nice to see the different personalities within their little tribe.  *
> 
> I think Zahara is so beautiful!!


----------



## Swanky

She's been underweight for a few years now though . . .  She hasn't looked "healthy" for a long time


----------



## MarieG

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's been underweight for a few years now though . . .  She hasn't looked "healthy" for a long time



Exactly! I've been thinking she's waaaaay to skinny for years! It doesn't really suit her IMO


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looked amazing on all the red carpets IMO.


----------



## Swanky

I think so too, love most of her formal looks {minus the shoes}


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Love the dress that she wore at the premier.


----------



## Sweetpea83

For those wanting more details on the white dress she wore to the premier..

Angelina Jolie made jaws drop across the globe when she hit the red carpet in a white peplum dress at the Berlin premiere of fiancé Brad Pitts new film _World War Z_.  And if youre still obsessing over the look as much as we are, we have a  special treat. The designers behind the now-famous frock are sharing  all the details with PEOPLE.
 Tamara Ralph and Michael Russo (founders of the London-based brand  Ralph & Russo) worked closely with Jolie to create the dress, for  which the actress had a very specific request.
 She didnt want to go for a full-length gown, explains Ralph. We  wanted something very striking that wasnt too overdressed, but wasnt  too understated. We wanted something modern, simple and elegant.


After a string of black ensembles,  the bright white midi with gold hardware at the waist seemed like an  unexpected choice for the actress, but the designers explain its still  classic Jolie.
 I dont think it was a departure. Yes, this dress is a little bit  different perhaps to other things, but the overall effect it gives is  what she usually achieves on the red carpet, Russo shares. She always  looks very glamorous and feminine. 
 So how did Jolie feel about the final look? 
 She loved it, says Ralph. She loves going through the design  process and giving her feedback. It was nice to see it come to life. It  looks exactly like the sketch.
 The pair also acknowledge that despite the actresss recent double mastectomy, it was business as usual. 
 We worked with her long before, and everything was as normal, Russo  says. Her personality is so lovely, and it really radiates that  beauty. Together, with the dress, it makes for an amazing overall  image.


Source: http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.c...orld-war-z-dress-straight-from-the-designers/


----------



## chicmom78

gazoo said:


> As a mom I kinda love that she lets Shiloh wear whatever she wants.  Kids have opinions and styles of their own.  It's nice to see the different personalities within their little tribe.
> 
> I think Zahara is so beautiful!!



I agree. My daughter comes out of her room in all sorts of interesting get ups but as long as its weather appropriate I let her wear what she chooses


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Pax Jolie-Pitt Spend Father-Son Time in Sydney.  *

*Brad Pitt *and* Angelina Jolie*'s son *Pax* got some special one-on-one time with dad on Sunday.
The _World War Z_ star and his 9-year-old son were out and about in Sydney, where Brad was in town to promote his new flick.
The father of six has been all about _World War Z_ lately, surprising audiences at screenings everywhere from Hoboken, N.J., to L.A. to London. Clearly, though, he's not letting a promotional blitz keep him from daddy duty.


In an interview with _Esquire_,  the 49-year-old actor revealed that he couldn't be "any happier" with  where his live has taken him, especially when it comes to his fiancé and  children.
"I always thought that if I wanted to do a family, I  wanted to do it big," he said. "I wanted there to be chaos in the  house...There's constant chatter in our house, whether it's giggling or  screaming or crying or banging. I love it. I love it. I love it. I hate  it when they're gone. I hate it. Maybe it's nice to be in a hotel room  for a day'Oh, nice, I can finally read a paper.' But then, by the next  day, I miss that cacophony, all that life."
So sweet. We're guessing Pax doesn't mind the occasional chance to have papa Brad all to himself, though!


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/428020/...t-spend-father-son-time-in-sydney-see-the-pic


----------



## PBinsider

He is getting so big!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt: Angelina Jolie Wants to Make Genetic Testing for Cancer Gene More Accessible*



*Angelina Jolie*  was able to get tested for the BRCA gene mutation, and when she  discovered she had itand thus carried a very high risk of developing  breast or ovarian cancershe made an informed, proactive decision to  preventively undergo a double mastectomy. But not everyone has access to health care and the chance to have this potentially lifesaving testing.


On Monday on _Good Morning America_, *Brad Pitt*  said his longtime love is back to "business as usual," adding that "her  focus now is just to make sure all people have access to the [genetic]  testing and know what they can do about it."
"We were really surprised and moved how many other people were dealing with the same issue," the _World War Z _star  said. "Her idea was that someone could learn from her storyshe would  love to share that. It's just been a beautiful thing to watch."



"It seems to be a galvanizing moment for people dealing with  this," he said, adding that the discovery of the BRCA1 or BRCA2 gene  "doesn't have to be a scary thingit can be an empowering thing."
Fortunately,  Brad and Angelina's minds are much more at ease now that the mother of  six proactively took control of her health. But this proud papa still  worries about the Jolie-Pitt brood.


"That's the only thing that keeps me up at nightis everyone safe," he said. While filming _World War Z_,  in which he plays a father protecting his family from a global  apocalypse, Brad said he "put those fears into place" to make the movie  feel "as real as possible."
And his _real_ sons, *Pax* and *Maddox*, were pretty excited for dad to make a zombie flick.


"My boys love these things," he said with a smile. "They were the first impetus to start exploring [the movie]."


It must be pretty cool to watch your dad saving the world on the big screen!


Source:http://www.eonline.com/news/430483/...netic-testing-for-cancer-gene-more-accessible


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jolie stuntwoman sues News Corp over alleged phone hack*

LOS ANGELES (AP)  A woman who worked as a stunt double for Angelina  Jolie sued Rupert Murdoch's News Corp. in Los Angeles on Tuesday,  claiming she's a victim of a phone-hacking scheme to obtain information  about the actress.
Eunice Huthart, of Liverpool, England, is the  first person to sue the giant media company in the U.S. over the  phone-hacking scandal that has roiled Murdoch's empire and British  politics, police and press for two years. 
Her New York attorney,  Norman Siegel, said the lawsuit is only the beginning. He said it was  filed in Los Angeles because, it claims, Huthart's phone was hacked  while she was working with Jolie on Hollywood films including _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_. That's the film where Jolie co-starred with Brad Pitt, now her fiancé and father of her children.
Huthart believes that was how the _Sun_,  Murdoch's largest-circulation tabloid in Britain and infamous for its  topless Page 3 girls, learned that Jolie and Pitt were "an item." A News  Corp. spokesman declined to comment.
The case is the first  hacking-related lawsuit against News Corp. in the U.S. and is the  culmination of a lengthy search for a plaintiff who would take on the  company in a U.S. courtroom.
Huthart, who became a close friend of Jolie and is the godmother to  her first biological child, said she was unaware that she was a victim  of the phone hackers until British police came to see her last year.
She  said the intrusion, in which messages were removed from her cellphone,  caused distress in her family life and caused her to miss calls from  Jolie.
The lawsuit cited numerous references to the U.K.  phone-hacking scandal involving News Corp. which has paid nearly $400  million to settle lawsuits from celebrities such as Hugh Grant and Jude  Law, sports stars and politicians who were hacked in the last decade. 
The  lawsuit seeks monetary damages from News Corp. based on the profits the  company made from the stories on Jolie. It also seeks punitive damages.
The  lawsuit names as defendants News Corp., its News International Ltd. and  News Group Newspapers Ltd., and unidentified private investigators and  journalists.
Siegel, Huthart's lead lawyer, has been on the hunt  for evidence of News Corp. hacking on U.S. soil since the scandal broke  in July 2011. He sent a letter nearly two years ago to the FBI demanding  an inquiry into whether 9/11 victims' phones had been hacked by News  Corp. journalists in the U.S. or the U.K. 
The Justice Department  is supposed to be investigating News Corp. in the U.S, but is believed  to be pursuing possible violations of the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act  because News Corp. journalists have been accused of bribing British  police for scoops. 
Siegel was later retained by British attorney Mark Lewis, who has represented hacking victims in the U.K.
The  federal suit claims Huthart began missing telephone messages in 2004  from family, friends and others, causing damage to relationships with  her daughter and husband. She said her husband began to think she was  having an affair because she didn't answer her voicemail messages.
She  said she was particularly distressed over failing to receive messages  from her young daughter who "called several times to report that she was  being bullied in school in Liverpool, England," the suit said.
During the filming of _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_,  Huthart said she lived at a home in the Brentwood area of Los Angeles  with Jolie and her assistant and they became close friends.  On  occasion, she said Jolie would leave her messages with code names for  hotels and individuals and details of times they would be meeting. The  suit said she often did not get Jolie's messages because they were being  intercepted by investigator Glenn Mulcaire and his alleged co-  conspirators in London. Mulcaire was imprisoned for six months in 2007  for hacking phones on behalf of Murdoch's now defunct _News of The World_.
The suit said that it was through hacking the stuntwoman's phone that the _Sun_  learned that Pitt and Jolie were a couple. The paper reported it had  exclusively learned that they had checked into a hotel posing as a  married couple while plugging their movie.
The latest case comes  at a sensitive time for the aging Murdoch and his company, which will  spin off its publishing and newspaper arm from its more profitable TV  and movie unit by the end of the month. On Friday, Murdoch, 82, also  filed for divorce from his wife since 1999, Wendi Deng Murdoch, 44.
News  Corp. has said that the stronger entertainment side of the company, to  be called 21st Century Fox, will bear any further legal costs or civil  claims related to hacking after the split, while the publishing company,  to retain the name News Corp., will be liable for any criminal  penalties if they arise.
21st Century Fox would also be responsible for any civil settlement involving the Foreign Corrupt Practices Act.


Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...es-news-corp-over-alleged-phone-hack/2435695/


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt & Maddox Jolie-Pitt Celebrate Being Costars in N.Y.C.*

With Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt as his parents, it's no surprise Maddox Jolie-Pitt has caught the acting bug. 

On Monday, Pitt and the 11-year-old celebrated the U.S. premiere of _World War Z_  Maddox makes a cameo in his dad's film as a zombie. 

After Pitt walked the red carpet, the pair attended the Samsung Galaxy-sponsored after-party at Catch restaurant, a Meatpacking district hotspot. 

At  the soiree, Pitt was visibly in a great mood. The actor held a drink in  his hand, happily talked to everyone that approached him and posed for  countless photos. He greeted actress and friend Catherine Keener with a  hug and spoke to her for about 10 minutes. While Pitt interacted with  executives, members of the media and fans, Maddox enjoyed the party in  his own way  by hanging out with the the child stars of the film,  Fabrizio Zacharee Guido, Sterling Jerins and Abigail Hargrove. 



Playing a zombie game, Maddox and Guido spent the night together laughing and goofing off.  

Later, when Chris Brown's "Look At Me Now" played, Maddox showed  off another skill that might take him far in Hollywood  his dance  moves! 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20709955,00.html


----------



## Jesssh

Yodel, anyone?

http://youtu.be/WtPiGYsllos


----------



## Swanky

Last time I remember her looking really pretty/healthy.

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt checked into a hotel posing as a married couple  while promoting Mr. And Mrs. Smith, lawsuit reveals*


Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie secretly checked  into a hotel together posing as a married couple during promotional rounds for  Mr. & Mrs. Smith in 2005, a new lawsuit has revealed. 

Brad famously admitted he fell in love with  Angelina while working on the movie in 2004, at which time he was still married  to Jennifer Aniston.
And now, a lawsuit filed by Angelina's  British stunt double Eunice Huthart  against Rupert Murdoch's News  Corporation, has revealed that the pair were enjoying a secret romance during  promotions for the film. 








 Secret romance: A lawsuit filed by Angelina Jolie's  British stunt double Eunice Huthart has revealed that she nad Brad Pitt checked  into a hotel room posing as a married couple while promoting Mr. & Mrs.  Smith in 2005

Around the time covered by the  complaint,  the Sun and the News of the World, which closed down in 2011  after revelations  of widespread hacking at the title came to light, ran a number of stories on the  burgeoning romance between Brad and Angelina.






 Happier than ever: Brad and Angelina are engaged and  have six children together


Ms Huthart, 46, who won the first series of  TV game show Gladiators, claims that the corporation found out about the  relationship by hacking into her voicemail, as the only people who  knew about  the romance were her, the couple's bodyguards and their  personal assistants.  
The lawsuit states: 'On April 1, 2005, while  Plaintiff [Huthart] was in Los Angeles, a story appeared in The Sun entitled  "Brads 4M Pad Is Jolie Nice." Upon information and belief, no one except Brad  Pitts bodyguard, Ms. Jolies bodyguard, their respective personal assistants  and Plaintiff knew that Brad Pitt and Ms. Jolie were now an  "item."

'Yet at the end of The Sun, it is stated:  "Yesterday The Sun exclusively revealed [Brad] and Angelina checked into a hotel  posing as a married couple during a weekend trip to plug their new movie Mr. & Mrs. Smith." '
Ms Huthart's complaint against News Corp was  detailed in court papers filed in Los Angeles on Friday.

The claims dates back to 2004 and 2005, when  she was apparently living with Ms Jolie - she says the pair were close friends  who 'travelled and  socialised together' as well as being colleagues on film  sets.
The court papers also allege that Ms Huthart  missed a number of deleted  messages from colleagues and family members, leading  to inconvenience  and emotional distress.
Among the messages from Ms Jolie which Ms  Huthart never received were  apparently 'hotel arrangements where she was  staying, code names for  hotels and individuals, dinner reservations, meet-up  times and, on  occasion, when she sought the help of Plaintiff during times of  need'.
Ms Huthart worked as the actress' stunt  double on Tomb Raider 2 and Beyond Borders as well as Mr & Mrs  Smith.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2344349/Angelina-Jolie-Brad-Pitt-checked-hotel-posing-married-couple-promoting-Mr-And-Mrs-Smith-lawsuit-reveals.html#ixzz2WgZSAQDK


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Him with his brother's family at WWZ premiere. They are cute.

http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...york-premiere-on-june-17-news-photo/170777624


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Good looking family..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and UN Refugee Chief Visit Syrian Refugees*

ZA'ATRI REFUGEE CAMP, Jordan, 20 June (UNHCR)   The UN High Commissioner for Refugees, António Guterres, and UNHCR  Special Envoy Angelina Jolie visited Jordan's rapidly expanding Za'atri  refugee camp today to mark World Refugee Day, which each year is  commemorated on 20 June. They toured the camp and met with individual  Syrians who had fled the conflict, including a 14-year-old girl recently  wounded in the hip by flying shrapnel and a small boy too traumatized  to speak. 
 Evidence of the scale of the Syrian conflict, Za'atri camp is now the  second largest refugee camp in the world, home to more than 120,000  people (Kenya's Dadaab camp for Somali refugees is the largest, with  more than 400,000.)
 "There is no other place in the world where we can see the effects of  a brutal war and human suffering at such a dramatic scale,"   Mr.  Guterres said. "To come to Za'atri is to feel that this world has to  change." 
  "We need to raise our voices to say to political leaders around the  world to overcome their differences to make sure this war stops," he  told reporters at the camp. "In between we need to do everything we can  to support Syrians in need."
 Ms. Jolie told reporters that "the Syrian crisis here in Jordan and  across the region is the most acute humanitarian crisis anywhere in the  world today." Refugees from the Syrian conflict, she said, "have left  behind a country in which millions of people are displaced and where at  least 93,000 have been killed: the friends, neighbours, fathers,  mothers and children of people in this camp today."
  Ms. Jolie urged world leaders to work harder to stop the bloodshed:  "I pray that all parties in the Syrian conflict will stop targeting  civilians and allow access to humanitarian aid. I appeal to world  leaders to set aside your differences, unite to end the violence, make  diplomacy succeed. The UN Security Council must live up to its  promises."
 Mr. Guterres and Ms. Jolie were in Jordan as part of a regional visit  to draw attention to the crisis in Syria and ask for support for both  the refugees and countries that are taking care of them. 
 Echoing a call for more support for the countries that have opened  their borders to refugees from Syria, Norway's   Minister of Foreign  Affairs  , Espen Barth Eide, who accompanied the High Commissioner and  Ms. Jolie to Zaa'tari, said he  knew of  "a lot of richer countries"  that are much less generous than Syria's neighbors have shown themselves  to be.
 In the camp, Ms. Jolie visited a refugee family from Damascus that  had crossed the border eight months ago. Ahmed and his wife Mouna  decided to flee after a mortar exploded in their house. Ahmed described  to Ms. Jolie how he had just left his 4-year-old son Hamad, who suffers  from a birth defect and cannot walk, playing on the floor in a room when  the explosion occurred. When he returned, he found his son traumatized  and all but deaf. The shock wave had shattered his ear drums. An  emergency operation in Syria was not successful. The family fled shortly  afterwards. Mouna was pregnant with the family's fourth child when they  arrived in Jordan with nothing but their clothes in a small bag. "I  tried to stay," Ahmed said. "I wanted to stay but after the bombing, it  was just too difficult." 
 In Za'atri,   Mouna told Ms. Jolie, her family is safe but still  haunted by what they have witnessed.   The children " lived in extreme  fear in Syria because of the aerial bombardments," she said. "Even in  the camp, when a plane comes over, the kids get so frightened. They run  away and hide."
  Ms. Jolie listened quietly to the story. She said: "It's very hard  for us to understand what you went through. Your suffering is so great."   Then she added, "it's clear that the conflict must be brought to an  end." 

Later, in another part of Za'atri,   High Commissioner Guterres  visited  a  girl named Duha, 14, who was wounded by a shell in her home  region of Dara'a , while standing outside her house alongside her  cousin. Her cousin was killed in the blast. Duha was hit in the waist.  Duha's family, including five brothers and sisters, arrived in Za'atri  just three weeks ago. She is waiting to have her wound treated and still  must change the dressing herself each day. She has not been able to  attend school. The High Commissioner examined her medical chart , asked  if she was in pain and requested to    be  kept apprised of her  progress. 
 "We are here to mark World Refugee Day and to stand by the Syrian  people who are suffering so much in this tragic hour,"  Mr. Guterres  said.  
 Also on World Refugee Day,   Mr. Guterres met with Jordanian  government officials, including the  Prime Minister, Dr. Abdullah Nsour,  and Crown Prince Feisal bin Al Hussein, who stressed the growing  economic burden Syrian refugees were placing on Jordan's public services  and infrastructure.  In the evening,  Mr. Guterres joined U.S.  Secretary of State John Kerry and Assistant Secretary for Population,  Refugees and Migration, Anne C. Richard, via live video link to  Washington as part of  a special event highlighting "the challenges  refugees face around the world and honouring their bravery and  resilience in working to overcome them."
_By Andrew Purvis with Don Murray and Melissa Fleming in Za'atri refugee camp, Jordan_


_Source: http://www.unhcr.org/51c34e0c6.html
_


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Angelina Jolie sits in front of an audience at a press conference to mark World Refugee Day in Al-Zaatari Refugee Camp for Syrian refugees on Thursday (June 20) near Mafraq, Jordan.

The 38-year-old actress and UNHCR Special Envoy was joined at the front table by the UN High Commissioner for Refugees Antonio Guterres and Norwegian Foreign Minister Espen Barth Eide.

I appeal to the world leaders  please, set aside your differences, unite to end the violence, and make diplomacy succeed, Angelina said at the event (via the New York Daily News).


----------



## gazoo

Her face is too much.  So beautiful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's unstoppable.


----------



## chowlover2

Angie is such a great role model for young women!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I truly admire her charity work..


----------



## MJDaisy

i just love these photos of Angelina. The photos of her hugging a child brings a smile to my face. I think she is a wonderful humanitarian and I believe she does it because she is passionate about the cause, not because she wants publicity. I love that about her!


----------



## Sweetpea83

MJDaisy said:


> i just love these photos of Angelina. The photos of her hugging a child brings a smile to my face. I think she is a wonderful humanitarian and I believe she does it because she is passionate about the cause, not because she wants publicity. I love that about her!



I think so too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt On James Gandolfini: 'I Am Gutted By This Loss'*

Brad Pitt and James Gandolfini  appeared in three films together: "True Romance," "The Mexican" and  "Killing Them Softly." Pitt, in a statement released on Thursday following the death of Gandolfini at the age of 51, remembered his frequent co-star as a "a ferocious actor, a gentle soul and a genuinely funny man."
  Gandolfini's humor was evident in the pair's first tangle on the  screen in 1993's "True Romance." Gandolfini played a mobster looking for  information from Pitt's perpetually stoned character. ("Don't  con-den-scend me, man," is Pitt's famous retort after Gandolfini's  character exits the scene.) The duo shared more scenes in both "The Mexican" and last year's "Killing Them Softly."
  "I am fortunate to have sat across the table from him and am gutted  by this loss," Pitt said. "I wish his family strength and some semblance  of peace."


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/20/brad-pitt-james-gandolfini_n_3473299.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Brad Pitt holds hands with his two daughters Zahara, 8, and Shiloh, 7, as they visit the famous Kremlin complex on Friday (June 21) in Moscow, Russia.

The 49-year-old actor is in town to promote his flick World War Z, which opened the 2013 Moscow International Film Festival the evening before.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Oh, he looks good. Just like Tristan in The Legend of The Fall.


----------



## gazoo

I think he is looking more and more like Val Kilmer.   In Killing Them Softly, Brad was way leaner in the face.  I really think he's doing injectables or something now.


Anyone see what I mean?


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Ugh, he doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> I think he is looking more and more like Val Kilmer.   In Killing Them Softly, Brad was way leaner in the face.  I really think he's doing injectables or something now.
> 
> 
> Anyone see what I mean?



Ewwwwe, no! Lol! 

I do think its time for Brad to cut his hair some..it's getting a little too long for my liking..


----------



## twin-fun

Don't know what is is about him but he just looks grimy to me...


----------



## peppermintpatty

gazoo said:


> I think he is looking more and more like Val Kilmer.   In Killing Them Softly, Brad was way leaner in the face.  I really think he's doing injectables or something now.
> 
> 
> Anyone see what I mean?



I don't know what he is doing, but his face looks fuller to me and not in a good way!He needs a haircut too! No way does he look like he looked in l
Legends of the Fall, he was hot then. Feels like that has been a long time ago, I can't remember what year that movie was out. Those were his best days to me.


----------



## chowlover2

peppermintpatty said:


> I don't know what he is doing, but his face looks fuller to me and not in a good way!He needs a haircut too! No way does he look like he looked in l
> Legends of the Fall, he was hot then. Feels like that has been a long time ago, I can't remember what year that movie was out. Those were his best days to me.



Back in the '90's... He looked good in Troy, then all downhill.


----------



## lovemyangels

Brad aged/depreciated a lot!  Many men on the street in his age look much better and neat than him.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I think he is telegraphing that he is off the market. And just a regular dad guy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Brad Pitt has dinner with his daughters Zahara and Shiloh at a Japanese restaurant on Friday evening (June 21) in Madrid, Spain.

The 49-year-old World War Z actor drank a beer while Zahara, 8, and Shiloh, 7, sipped on sodas during their meal.

That same evening, Brad surprised his fans at a screening of World War Z in the capital city. He was seen doing some sight-seeing with his girls earlier that day in Russia.

World War Z is set to debut at the domestic box office this weekend in second place with more than $60 million.


----------



## KatsBags

Is Zahara holding an inhaler?


----------



## Michele26

KatsBags said:


> *Is Zahara holding an inhaler*?



Yeah, it looks like one. 

ETA: Brad does look shabby, but he's fixable. He needs a haircut, a shave, and maybe to lose a few lbs. He's still HOT! 

I still see the Brad from _Legends of the Fall_ & _Meet Joe Black,_ just an older version now.


----------



## gazoo

Aw - lunching with his girls.


----------



## Swanky

Meet Joe Black. . .  best era ever


----------



## An4

I think Brad is just growing old. I don't think he's doing anything to his face, that's why it looks puffy. My dad is 52 (I'm 28 btw  and I see his face drooping a bit around the ears and neck area and he's rounder in the face. It's just age. And probably a few extra pounds. I've never found Brad interesting or very handsome. Pretty, yes, but not hot. In Fight Club I was actually drooling over Edward Norton.


----------



## gazoo

But Brad isn't jowly at all, and his body doesn't match the fullness in his cheeks.  His neck is tight, his body is super lean.  I still think injectables are in play here.  This guy has always been vain, his wardrobe alone puts Angelina's to shame usually.


----------



## cojordan

I think so too. He was much more lined and saggy and now he looks puffy but only in his face. I thought guys were supposed to age natural and not use fillers and such. I always think when guys use fillers and botox they become feminine in the face like Liberace.


----------



## Michele26

gazoo said:


> But Brad isn't jowly at all, and *his body doesn't match the fullness in his cheeks.  His neck is tight, his body is super lean.*  I still think injectables are in play here.  This guy has always been vain, his wardrobe alone puts Angelina's to shame usually.



Only his face looks fuller, the body is still awesome. I've seen so many women walking around DC who have the same look. Very full faces, they almost have the same look. I found out they had fat injections; all performed by the same famous plastic surgeon here in DC. I think the face fullness goes away after a few months and it settles in. Maybe Brad just recently had it done. He definitely did something to his face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute photos.

I think some of you are looking too much into it..he's getting older. IMO, he looks normal. And still good looking..


----------



## sharknbark

Lainey is also on the "injectables" line of thought, but she was calling it "carb face" at first:
http://www.laineygossip.com/Brad-Pitt-in-Paris-looking-bloated-carb-face/26222


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cute photos.
> 
> I think some of you are looking too much into it..he's getting older. IMO, he looks normal. And still good looking..





He's getting older, so? We all are.


----------



## labelwhore04

He would look fine if he just cut his hair and shaved. He just looks unkept and grimy.


----------



## Midge S

^^ agreed.  He also simply looks his age and that's OK.   If he is doing anything to his face it isn't helping him look younger.   (Maybe it helps him look younger on film.)


----------



## gazoo

Michele26 said:


> Only his face looks fuller, the body is still awesome. I've seen so many women walking around DC who have the same look. Very full faces, they almost have the same look. I found out they had fat injections; all performed by the same famous plastic surgeon here in DC. I think the face fullness goes away after a few months and it settles in. Maybe Brad just recently had it done. He definitely did something to his face.



I agree, his body is still tight.


----------



## peppermintpatty

+1

His face is fuller, not his body.

Shiloh is so adorable!!!!!Of course all of the kids are cute, but Shiloh is just gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

It just looks like age to me... Age and a few beers.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

To me, as I've said, he looks good. It's obvious he can't look as he did when when he was 30 but he looks great even now. And just to see him with his girls having lunch... so cute.

All the kids are cute but Shiloh.. definitely the best looking kid. She's gorgeous!


----------



## ck2802

I was lucky enough to meet Brad on the red carpet recently at the WWZ premiere & he looks soooo much better in person.

My sister isn't a big fan like I am & she thought he was gorgeous.  Definitely shorter than he looks in the movies, but he was charming & patient with all the fans.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> Yeah, it looks like one.
> 
> ETA: Brad does look shabby, *but he's fixable*. He needs a haircut, a shave, and maybe to lose a few lbs. He's still HOT!
> 
> I still see the Brad from _Legends of the Fall_ & _Meet Joe Black,_ just an older version now.


lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Lainey sometimes. But I don't trust her plastic surgery assessment. She swore up and down Jolie had botox because her forehead appeared to be frozen and literally the next day she had a pic of her with forehead wrinkles/expression and then claimed her MUA friends said it was botox in form of a foundation that allows for this. I think she drinks too much vodka when she is banging out these columns sometimes.

As for Brad. I have no idea. When he was promoting Benjamin Button he appeared on W untouched at his request and he looked old. Why would he do this now that he is making fewer movies. (shrug)


----------



## knics33

ByeKitty said:


> It just looks like age to me... Age and a few beers.


 

Agreed... and raising 6 (?) young children lol.


----------



## cojordan

Cinamonn_girl said:


> To me, as I've said, he looks good. It's obvious he can't look as he did when when he was 30 but he looks great even now. And just to see him with his girls having lunch... so cute.
> 
> All the kids are cute but Shiloh.. definitely the best looking kid. She's gorgeous!



Shiloh is a beauty. Can't wait to see what she looks like when she is older.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^She is.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I watched World War Z yesterday...I enjoyed it very much!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'World War Z' Set to Become Brad Pitt's Biggest Opening Weekend Earner*

After this weekend, _Mr. and Mrs. Smith_ will no longer be *Brad Pitt*'s biggest opening weekend earner.


The actor's _World War Z _is set to surpass the $50 million brought in by the 2005 spy film, which co-starred *Angelina Jolie*.  Paramount expects the zombie apocalypse tentpole, which earned a  B+ CinemaScore from audiences, to gross more than $60 million in its  debut.


_WWZ_ earned $25 million Friday, placing the title at No. 2 on the domestic box office chart behind Disney/Pixar's _Monsters University_ at $30.5 million.


 The movie, co-financed with Skydance Productions, underwent an  arduous production process that included numerous reshoots before  finally making its way into theaters.
 Pitt's last summer film was *Quentin Tarantino*'s _Inglourious Basterds_, which opened to $38 million in August 2009. He also starred in *Steven **Soderbergh*'s 2007 heist sequel, _Ocean's Thirteen_, which opened to $36 million in June. And the actor opened the mythology epic, _Troy_, to $46 million in May 2004. 


Source: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/world-war-z-set-become-573668


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh really. He was hustling hard for it. Congrats!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie speaking at the UN Security Council (6.24.13)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued..


----------



## Sweetpea83

^News article..

*Angelina Jolie urges U.N. Security Council to act on war zone rape

* UNITED NATIONS (Reuters) - Actress Angelina Jolie urged the U.N. Security Council  on Monday to make dealing with war zone rape a top priority as she  shared stories of survivors she has met, including a Congolese mother  whose 5-year-old daughter was raped outside a police station.
  Oscar-winner Jolie, a special envoy for the U.N. Refugee Agency,  told the council that it must shoulder its responsibility and provide  leadership "for these crimes happen not because they are inherent to  war, but because the global climate allows it."
  "Young girls raped and impregnated before their bodies are able to carry a child, causing fistula," she told the debate on sexual violence in conflict which was organized by Britain, the president of the council for June.
  "Boys held at gunpoint and forced to sexually assault their mothers  and sisters. Women raped with bottles, wood branches and knives to cause  as much damage as possible. Toddlers and even babies dragged from their  homes, and violated," she said.
  Jolie, who has visited refugee camps around the world, said that  while there were hundreds of thousands of survivors of sexual violence  there had only been a handful of prosecutions because the world had not  made the issue a priority.
  "They suffer the most at the hands of their rapists, but they are  also victims of this culture of impunity. That is the sad, upsetting and  indeed shameful reality," Jolie said.
  Jolie visited a refugee camp last week in Jordan and told the  council about meeting a Syrian woman who feared retaliation if she spoke  out about the sexual violence she had suffered.
  'NO MORE IMPUNITY'
  After Jolie spoke - along with U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon and Ban's special envoy on sexual violence in conflict, Zainab Bangura,  - the 15-member Security Council unanimously adopted a resolution  recognizing that rape can exacerbate conflicts and impeded the  restoration of peace and security.
  The resolution "encourages members states to include the full range  of crimes of sexual violence in national penal legislation to enable  prosecution for such acts."

Source: http://news.yahoo.com/angelina-jolie-urges-un-security-council-act-war-165831389.html


----------



## Ladybug09

Great look on her..

I love how she seem genuinely sincere.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

She looks great in these pics.  
Its not till next year, but I can't wait to see her in Maleficent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me too!


----------



## karo

More pics
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-impassioned-appeal-U-N-Security-Council.html


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/24/angelina-jolie-unhcr-envoy_n_3491103.html?utm_hp_ref=impact

*Angelina Jolie, UNHCR Envoy, Urges World To End Rape In War*

UNITED NATIONS  Actress Angelina Jolie made her debut before the U.N.'s most powerful body as a special envoy for refugees Monday and urged the world's nations to make the fight against rape in war a top priority.

She told the Security Council that "hundreds of thousands  if not millions  of women, children and men have been raped in conflicts in our lifetimes."

Jolie, a goodwill ambassador for the U.N. high commissioner for refugees, said the Security Council has witnessed 67 years of wars and conflict since it was established "but the world has yet to take up warzone rape as a serious priority."

"You set the bar," she told the council. "If the ... council sets rape and sexual violence in conflict as a priority it will become one and progress will be made. If you do not, this horror will continue."

British Foreign Secretary William Hague, who presided over the meeting, stressed that "in conflicts in nearly every corner of the globe, rape is used systematically and ruthlessly, in the almost certain knowledge that there will be no consequences for the perpetrators."

Soon after Jolie spoke, the council adopted a legally-binding resolution demanding the complete and immediate cessation of all acts of sexual violence by all parties to armed conflict. It noted that sexual violence can constitute a crime against humanity and a contributing act to genocide, called for improved monitoring of sexual violence in conflict, and urged the U.N. and donors to assist survivors.

It was the broadest resolution adopted by the council on the sexual violence in conflict. Hague said Britain plans to follow-up by convening a global gathering during the annual General Assembly meeting of world leaders in September to keep up the pressure for action.

"The time has come for the world to take a strong and determined stand to make clear that the systematic use of rape as a weapon is not acceptable in the modern world and our objective is to change the entire global attitude to these issues," Hague said.

Jolie, who has traveled extensively in her role as goodwill ambassador, recalled several of the survivors she had met  the mother of a five-year-old girl raped outside a police station in Goma in eastern Congo, and a Syrian woman she spoke to in Jordan last week who asked to hide her name and face "because she knew that if she spoke out about the crimes against her she would be attacked again, and possibly killed."

"Let us be clear what we are speaking of: Young girls raped and impregnated before their bodies are able to carry a child, causing fistula," Jolie said, referring to an injury caused by violent rapes that tear apart the flesh separating the bladder and rectum from the vagina.

She continued: "Boys held at gunpoint and forced to sexually assault their mothers and sisters. Women raped with bottles, wood branches and knives to cause as much damage as possible. Toddlers and even babies dragged from their homes, and violated."

Jolie pleaded with the Security Council  and all countries  to implement the resolution and not let the issue drop.

"Meet your commitments, debate this issue in your parliaments, mobilize people in your countries, and build it into all your foreign policy efforts," she urged. "Together, you can turn the tide of global opinion, shatter impunity and finally put an end to this abhorrence."

U.N. Secretary-General Ban Ki-moon paid tribute to Jolie for being the voice of millions forced to flee their homes "and now for the many survivors of wartime rape whose bodies have been used as battlegrounds."

He called on all leaders to apprehend and prosecute perpetrators "and be part of a global coalition of champions determined to break this evil."


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, she looks gorgeous!


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm not a fan of movie star Angelina, but I am a big fan of humanitarian Angelina... it's good to see her dedication and hard work pay off.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, the things she was testifying about were hard to read.  So, so sad.  Her work ethic is great, Hollywood could learn a lot from her.  So could I frankly.

Also, she is just amazingly stunning looking.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Angelina Jolie arrives at LAX Airport after her flight from New York City on Monday night (June 24) in Los Angeles.

The 38-year-old actress was joined by her nine-year-old son Pax, who was spotted holding his favorite purple bear again.


----------



## twin-fun

She truly is a inspiration. Wish more celebrities would use their status and influence to help further humanitarian causes.


----------



## cojordan

I agree she reminds me of Audrey Hepburn in her passion. 

She looks good in the last pics posted with Pax. After all her health issues she looks amazing. I would be looking ragged for sure.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Is The Most Powerful Actress On Our Celebrity 100 List*

Angelina Jolie  didnt have to tell the world why she had been out of the spotlight for  months. She could have said that she was just spending time with her  large family or taking a much-needed break after years of working  nonstop.
  Instead the actress chose to open up about her preventive double  mastectomy. Jolie, who carries a gene that puts her at an elevated risk  for breast cancer, explained her decision in a _New York Times_ op-ed that sparked both support and controversy.


Jolies ability to shape a national conversation while earning one of  the highest paychecks in Hollywood makes her the most powerful actress  on our Celebrity 100 list. Jolie ranks 41st overall with $33 million in earnings. Much of that comes from her upfront pay for the movie _Maleficent_,  Disneys new take on the old Sleeping Beauty story. Jolie stars as the  wicked queen in the movie, which is scheduled for release next summer.


Source: http://www.forbes.com/sites/dorothy...t-powerful-actress-on-our-celebrity-100-list/


----------



## An4

I watched WWZ two days ago and liked it. Lots of action, was on the edge of my seat the entire time. Some things were over the top, sure, but I don't mind that in this sort of thing - it's not a drama or a documentary. What I noticed on the big screen was how amazingly clear the picture was and how Brad's face is wrinkled. Very wrinkled. With capillaries and dark circles under the eyes. If he did do something to his face, it must have been after the movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Shia LaBeouf Visit National Training Center to Prep for New Film Fury&#8212;See the Pics and Video!*

The two stars spent a couple of days last week at the National  Training Center in Fort Irwin, Calif., to do a little research for their  upcoming World War II movie, _Fury_.
"It was a unit-sponsored event with just a small group of soldiers in the field," a Fort Irwin spokesperson told the _Desert Dispatch_.  "They talked about the mission of the NTC, what those particular  soldiers do, and the soldiers' experience and background. There was no  official meet-and-greet."


Pitt and LaBeouf, along with costar *Logan Lerman*, spent the night on June 26 and embedded with the Operations Group on Thursday.


On the Fort Irwin National Training Center Facebook page,  an NTC community information manager wrote on June 27: "They're here  only for a brief visit to observe the complex training environment that  the National Training Center has to offer. We will respect their purpose  and their privacy for being here and appreciate that they are seeking  interest in our mission at the NTC."


Following their time at the NTC, LaBeouf posted a video of himself learning to assemble a machine gun during the visit.


Directed by *David Ayer*, _Fury_ is expected to be released in November 2014.
Meanwhile, Pitt will next be seen in the *Ridley Scott* thriller _The Counselor_, due to hit theaters on Oct. 25, 2013.


The film noir costars *Michael Fassbender* and *Cameron Diaz*. Along for the ride are *Penélope Cruz* and* Javier Bardem*, reunited for the first time on the big-screen since 2008's _Vicky Cristina Barcelona_.


As for LaBeouf, he'll be seen later this year in *Lars Von Trier*'s _Nymphomaniac_, which also features *Christian Slater*, *Willem Dafoe*, *Uma Thurman*, *Stellan Skarsgård*, *Jamie Bell*, *Connie Nielsen* and *Mia Goth*.




Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/435278/...prep-for-new-film-fury-see-the-pics-and-video


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not a fan of movie star Angelina, but I am a big fan of humanitarian Angelina... it's good to see her dedication and hard work pay off.


 

Agree


----------



## gazoo

Angelina as a baby with her mom, with her brother, and then grown.
Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-look-alike-mother-Marcheline-Bertrand.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has had those lips from birth.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She and her mother look EXACTLY alike.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/07/angelina-jolie-hawaii-landing-with-maddox-pax/

Angelina Jolie touches down with a smile as she lands in Oahu, Hawaii on Sunday (July 7).

The 38-year-old actress and activist was joined by her two boys Pax, 9, and Maddox, 11, for the trip to the sunny islands!

Angelina is reportedly on the islands to begin production on Unbroken, which she is set to direct!

Unbroken is the story of Olympian-turned-WWII POW Louis Zamperini. This will be Angelinas second directing venture, having already helmed In The Land Of Blood And Honey.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Oahu, Hawaii (July 8).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Maddox looking all cool, lol..

I'd love to be in Oahu again..great place!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her hair's grown... this is close to her natural color isn't it? Isn't she naturally dark blonde?


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's 'Unbroken' Gets Release Date*

Great news *Angelina Jolie* fans  her upcoming movie *Unbroken*, which she will be directing, has been given a release date by Universal!
 The 38-year-old actress and directors film will hit theaters on Christmas Day in 2014.
 Ive had the privilege of spending a great deal of time with* Louie Zamperini*, who is a hero of mine, and nowI am proud to saya dear friend, *Angelina*  said in a statement. I am deeply honored to be telling his  extraordinary story, and I will do my absolute best to give him the film  he deserves. I am grateful to Universal for making this film a  priority. 
 Based on the book Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival,  Resilience, and Redemption, the movie is set to begin production in  September of this year. 



Source: http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/10/angelina-jolies-unbroken-gets-release-date/


----------



## Nolia

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not a fan of movie star Angelina, but I am a big fan of humanitarian Angelina... it's good to see her dedication and hard work pay off.





I never found her more attractive than Jen Anniston. I always cringe when I see her on screen.  But I think after all these years, my resistance to her image is changing because of all the good work she is doing with her position.  It's great to see her humanitarian passion come first.


----------



## AEGIS

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She and her mother look EXACTLY alike.





she has strong genes bc all of her bio kids look exactly like her


----------



## AEGIS

ByeKitty said:


> I'm not a fan of movie star Angelina, but I am a big fan of humanitarian Angelina... it's good to see her dedication and hard work pay off.




true. this is not a tax write off or publicity opportunity for her.


----------



## gazoo

I was very skeptical of her when she began venturing into humanitarian efforts.  But she's won me over.  Her warmth with the people she is helping and her passion is very evident.  I think it wonderful that she has ventured past the vapidness that is Hollywood, and found true meaning in helping others, and becoming educated on the true plight of so many unfortunate situations that are still currently happening.  She speaks eloquently on the topics and I can't detect any phoniness on her part when it comes to her UN work.  

p.s. I do think she is too skinny though.  As does my DH, who used to like her, but now says she is gross.  She is still undeniably beautiful.  But 10 or 20 pounds would really make her look better.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

LAX (July 16)


----------



## Sweetpea83

^He looks yummy..


----------



## ByeKitty

Brad looks good... I think he has gotten better looking with age, young Brad was too "pretty" for my taste.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I feel the exact same way..I prefer older Brad.


----------



## Sternchen

I still think he needs a hair cut


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yasssss!


----------



## KatsBags

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^He looks yummy..



Oh, yeah!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt touches down in France for 'meeting with wedding planner' ahead of nuptials with Angelina Jolie*

They originally said that they wouldn't get married until it was legal for everyone.
And  now that the Supreme Court has overturned the Defense of Marriage Act,  it seems that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are finally making plans to  tie the knot.
Brad Pitt  touched down in France on Wednesday morning, reportedly to meet with the  couple's wedding planner and finalise the arrangements.

Hollywood's most high-profile couple,  who held off on walking down the isle while Jolie recovered from her  double mastectomy, are said to be in the final stages of arrangements.
A source from Brignoles, near the couple's Miraval vineyard estate, told X17:
'The  rumor around town is that Brad and Angelina will finally have their  wedding. Local shops have been contacted for some supplies and they  finally finished construction on their property.'
And 49-year-old Brad certainly looked like he was on a mission, striding through the French airport with purpose on Wednesday.

The star, who had jetted in from LAX,  wore the same khaki outfit that he'd boarded the plane in, looking  low-key in a tight T-shirt and cargo pants.
And  the purpose of his whirlwind trip to Europe is said to be to personally  plan the logistics of what is set to be the biggest A-list wedding in  years.
But while the couple are still rumoured to be tying the knot in their French chateau, they have reportedly been making enquiries into the possibility of wedding on board Scottish ship, The Hebridean Princess.


​
​
​
A source told The Sun: It was Maddox  who came up with the idea of the ship. He came across it after looking  back at photos of the Carnell Estate in Ayrshire, where they stayed and  all loved.

'So now theyve made enquiries into booking the whole vessel.'

The A-lister showed off his impressively toned torso on Tuesday as he left LA , dressed from head-to-toe in khaki.

Brad has been in Los Angeles researching  his latest movie - Fury - a World War II film which he will start  filming this autumn alongside Shia LaBeouf.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uptials-Angelina-Jolie.html?ito=feeds-newsxml
​​


----------



## luciabugia

gazoo said:


> I was very skeptical of her when she began venturing into humanitarian efforts.  But she's won me over.  Her warmth with the people she is helping and her passion is very evident.  I think it wonderful that she has ventured past the vapidness that is Hollywood, and found true meaning in helping others, and becoming educated on the true plight of so many unfortunate situations that are still currently happening.  She speaks eloquently on the topics and I can't detect any phoniness on her part when it comes to her UN work.
> 
> p.s. I do think she is too skinny though.  As does my DH, who used to like her, but now says she is gross.  She is still undeniably beautiful.  But 10 or 20 pounds would really make her look better.



Agree that she's a bit on the too skinny side but I doubt that is her main concern.. I think she has arrived at another level, way above the Hollywood superficiality. I have always been a fan but I like her better now that she is more human  Just my 10 cents


----------



## luciabugia

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^He looks yummy..



Oh, yes!  Just the way I like..


----------



## luciabugia

ByeKitty said:


> Brad looks good... I think he has gotten better looking with age, young Brad was too "pretty" for my taste.



Second that!


----------



## Sweetpea83

luciabugia said:


> Oh, yes!  Just the way I like..



Hehe!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Saw this on FB today..and oldie pic of Ang and her eldest..just thought to post.


----------



## Ladybug09

She looked soooo HOTTTTT and Healthy in this..

Love the pic of Maddox kissing her.


----------



## lovemyangels

Those photos were not recent. They were from quite sometime ago.


----------



## Ladybug09

lovemyangels said:


> Those photos were not recent. They were from quite sometime ago.



Ummm we Get that...that why she said an OLDIE pic she found on. FB...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lovemyangels said:


> Those photos were not recent. They were from quite sometime ago.





Sweetpea83 said:


> Saw this on FB today.*.and oldie pic of Ang and her eldest..just thought to post.*


----------



## Docjeun

Does anyone have any suggestions on which type of wedding band would go with her ring, I have something similar to hers.


----------



## Swanky

^Please visit our Jewelry Forum


----------



## Swanky

*Brad and Angelina's camouflage-clad son Maddox Pitt is on the scene as  police arrest man for attempting to steal their family iPad*


It was supposed to be a day of uninterrupted  fun.
But as Brad and Angelina's eldest son Maddox  Pitt went paint-balling in LA on July 20, authorities were called to the scene  after a man attempted to steal the Jolie-Pitt's family iPad from their  SUV.
11-year-old Maddox had arrived at the  Hollywood Sports Paintball Park in Bellflower, California, when passers-by saw a  man attempting to steal the item.







Warrior: A camouflaged Maddox Jolie-Pitt visited the  Hollywood Sports Paintball Park in Bellflower, California, when a man attempted  to steal an iPad from the family's SUV 

Witnesses saw the unidentified man don black  gloves and enter the SUV vehicle to remove an iPad that was labeled  'family'.
Local security and police arrested the man on  the scene before he could get away with the piece of equipment.
Meanwhile, Maddox, who was seen wearing a  balaclava and camouflage clothing, had been accompanied to the park by a  bodyguard. 







Theft: A man is arrested on the scene after attempting  to steal an iPad belong to the Jolie-Pitt family 

In 2011, Jolie's daughter Shilou was seen  playing with the iPad, and it is said to be shared between their  brood.
Maddox and his siblings are rarely seen far  from their superstar parents Pitt, 48, and Jolie, 38.
Their eldest son, along with twins Vivienne  and Knox, four, Shiloh, seven, Zahara, eight, Maddox, eleven, and Pax, nine,  were recently seen traveling with their parents as Pitt promoted World War Z  last month.






 Stolen goods: The iPad belonging to the Jolie-Pitts, was  labelled 'family' and was taken from their SUV parked in Los Angeles 







Safety: Maddox Jolie-Pitt was accompanied by a bodyguard  as he visited the Hollywood Sports Paintball Park in Bellflower,  California

Just this month Jolie was seen jetting into  Los Angeles airport with her brood after a relaxing trip to Hawaii.
The attempted theft of the family's iPad was  a rare security alert for the family.
However, in May this year police were called  to the couple's French estate after two men dressing up as the famous duo  attempted to break into grounds.
It turned out to be that the couple's Chateau  Miraval was the subject of a television prank on Monday as two jokers broke into  their grounds, one dressed as Brad with another as a particularly unconvincing  Angelina.

While back in 2006, there was an  investigation into the theft of Pitt and Jolie's baby shower pictures, which  took place in Namibia ahead of the birth of their daughter  Shiloh.




Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2377172/Brad-Angelinas-camouflage-clad-son-Maddox-Pitt-scene-police-arrest-man-attempting-steal-family-iPad.html#ixzz2a0iXtbY2


----------



## Ladybug09

Just wow!


----------



## lv_forever

I love that old photo of Angie and Maddox!  She looks so happy and healthy. Can't believe Maddox is so big now.  He was such an adorable baby.


----------



## Nolia

Maddox looks great!! Even at 11, he's a cutie patootie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a low-life..


----------



## An4

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are all smiles as they make their way through Haneda International Airport on Sunday (July 28) in Tokyo, Japan.

The 38-year-old actress and 49-year-old actor were joined by their adorable children Pax, 9, Vivienne, 5, and Knox, 5.

The week before, their 11-year-old son Maddox&#8216;s iPad was stolen from a car in Bellflower, Calif.

That same week, Brad was spotted pulling his own luggage while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport in Los Angeles.












source: http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/28/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-japan-arrival-after-maddox-ipad-theft/


I like her outfit. Can anyone ID the sandals maybe?

And what's with Brad pulling his own luggage? I don't see the point of that sentence but I might be missing something.


----------



## jokester

The twins are all grown. They are one gorgeous family.


----------



## Ladybug09

jokester said:


> The twins are all grown. They are one gorgeous family.



Vivienne is gorgeous.


----------



## pinkfeet

Too bad not all cops go after people who steal your iPad or even laptop

Here they shrug and say fill out a report before you go buy yourself a new one ! 

Even if the guy is running past a cop, they really don't care. But I guess if you are a celeb.. It makes all the difference!


----------



## Compass Rose

That same week, Brad was spotted pulling his own luggage while arriving on a flight at LAX Airport in Los Angeles.






source: http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/28/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-japan-arrival-after-maddox-ipad-theft/



And what's with Brad pulling his own luggage? I don't see the point of that sentence but I might be missing something.[/QUOTE]

Probably because it is not pollitically incorrect in any shape or form for those overly sensitive about it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos of them arriving in Japan..


----------



## Sweetpea83

The twins are so cute..


----------



## Sweetpea83

World War Z premiere in Japan (7.29.13)


----------



## Sweetpea83

One more..


----------



## Yuki85

I love them soooooo much, she is soooo beautiful 

Does she always wear BLACK???


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I believe she has said that her favorite color to wear is black..


----------



## An4

beautiful! 
and yes, she loves black. also, she said in an interview once that she's very clumsy and gets her clothes dirty so black is also practical for her.


----------



## September24

Holy crap he is HOT


----------



## Ladybug09

her boobs look HUGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nat

My first thought when I saw those pictures: why on earth is *Willie Nelson* going on tour with Angelina?! :weird::lolots:

The twins looks adorable!


----------



## lanasyogamama

It makes me sad that the kids don't wear color.  Maybe it's their choice, but... honestly, I kind of doubt it.  Kids love to be bright and colorful, you really don't even see much pure white or black for kids.


----------



## cojordan

lanasyogamama said:


> It makes me sad that the kids don't wear color.  Maybe it's their choice, but... honestly, I kind of doubt it.  Kids love to be bright and colorful, you really don't even see much pure white or black for kids.



I've wondered the same thing. They always look neat and cute. Knox always looks like he is dressed for "the office". Much more mature than one would expect for his age.  I wonder if their kids pic their own clothes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Tops Our List Of Hollywood's Highest-Paid Actresses*

Its been three years since Angelina Jolies last big movie_, The Tourist_, with Johnny Depp. It underperformed for a film with that kind of star power, bringing in $278 million on a $100 million budget.


In the interim, Jolie wrote and directed her first film, the Bosnian War movie _In The Land of Blood and Honey_,  and privately dealt with a major health issue. After finding out that  she was a carrier of the BRCA1 gene, Jolie opted to have a double  mastectomy.


Jolie probably could have kept her decision a secret. Somehow, the  celebrity press never caught on to why the star was suddenly out of the  public eye.
  Instead, she wrote an op-ed in the _New York Times_ about why she decided to have the mastectomy. The piece was honest, controversial and very brave.
  Hollywood hasnt shied away from Jolie. Shes still one of the few  actresses who can demand a paycheck north of $15 million for the right  movie  like Disneys retelling of the old Sleeping Beauty story, _Maleficent_.  The film, which hits theaters next summer, marks Jolies return to  blockbusters and big money. Jolie tops our list of Hollywoods  Top-Earning Actresses with an estimated $33 million in earnings between  June 2012 and June 2013.
  Thats $13 million more than Jolie earned last year and $9 million more than the second-ranked actress on our list, Jennifer Lawrence. Hollywoods new It Girl had a huge year in 2012. Not only did she win the Best Actress Oscar for _Silver Linings Playbook_, she helped the first movie in _The Hunger Games_  franchise  earn $690 million on a budget of $80 million. While Lawrence  was paid under $1 million to appear in the first film, Lionsgate was  more than happy to bump up her pay for _Catching Fire_, which hits theaters in November. Shell also co-star in the next X-Men film, _Days of Future Past_, in which she plays a young Mystique.


Kristen Stewart,  who topped the list last year with $34.5 million, ranks third this time  around with $22 million. We credited Stewart with her upfront pay on _Snow While and the Huntsman_ last year. Stewart has appeared on our Celebrity 100 list four times but this could be her last year. With the _Twilight_  series finished, Stewarts biggest income source is drying up. For now,  Stewart seems happy to do smaller films like the recent _On the Road_.  Based on Jack Kerouacs famous book, it only grossed $8.7 million at  the box office. Shell have to find another successful franchise if her  earnings are going to shoot back up again to _Twilight_ levels.


To compile our list we talked to agents, managers and other  in-the-know folks to estimate entertainment-related revenue for each  celebrity between June 2012 and June 2013. We did not deduct for taxes,  agent fees or any of the other costs of being a celebrity.
  In fourth place this year: Jennifer Aniston with $20 million. Thanks to _Friends_,  Aniston never really needs to work again. That freedom has allowed her  to work in lower-budget comedies that seem to appeal more to her sense  of fun than any profit motive. Her next movie is _Were the Millers_.  The comedy, which cost an estimated $30 million to make, is about a pot  dealer who puts together a fake family to move a large shipment of  marijuana from Mexico to the U.S.
  Rounding out the top five is Emma Stone. The young actress, who  debuted on the Celebrity 100 this year, earned an estimated $16 million  between June 2012 and June 2013.


Source: http://www.forbes.com/sites/dorothy...ur-list-of-hollywoods-highest-paid-actresses/


----------



## twin-fun

I find it refreshing that her kids, especially the girls aren't dressed in the saccharine pinks and purples that are predominant in the American apparel market for their age group. The kids seem happy and well taken care of and that trumps every color of their clothes IMO.


----------



## September24

Ladybug09 said:


> her boobs look HUGE!!!!!!!!



I agree, too big for her frame


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think it's her bra making her boobies appear larger than they really are..I've seen other recent photos and they don't look too big...


----------



## Sweetpea83

twin-fun said:


> I find it refreshing that her kids, especially the girls aren't dressed in the saccharine pinks and purples that are predominant in the American apparel market for their age group. The kids seem happy and well taken care of and that trumps every color of their clothes IMO.


----------



## Grace123

Wow, Brad either lost weight and got in shape fast or he's wearing spanx. Lol % The bodyguard is good-lookin'!!


----------



## Love4H

The twins are gorgeous.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I 
love
his
hair


----------



## Sarni

Love that the twins are mini-me's of them-one each!  Knox is Brad and Vivienne  is Angelina.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: 'World War Z' Tokyo Premiere!*

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt hit the red carpet at the premiere of his latest film World War Z on Monday evening (July 29) in Tokyo, Japan.

Earlier in the day, the 38-year-old actress looked beautiful while attending a screening of her film In the Land of Blood and Honey.

At the screening, Angelina spoke out against sexual violence.

This is just a beginning, Angie said (via the NY Daily News). Our aim must be to shatter impunity, so that rape can no longer be used as a weapon of war anywhere in the world as it was in Bosnia, and as it is today from Congo to Syria.

When I started down the road, making this film, I thought only of telling a story and doing my best to try to give a voice to survivors, she said. But today I am here not only as a director, but as a campaigner, and a part of a global effort that is growing every day.

FYI: Angelina is wearing a Saint Laurent dress.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/29/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-world-war-z-tokyo-premiere/


----------



## wantitneedit

lanasyogamama said:


> It makes me sad that the kids don't wear color.  Maybe it's their choice, but... honestly, I kind of doubt it.  Kids love to be bright and colorful, you really don't even see much pure white or black for kids.



I have girls and i can't get them out of black and grey!


----------



## basicandorganic

lanasyogamama said:


> It makes me sad that the kids don't wear color.  Maybe it's their choice, but... honestly, I kind of doubt it.  Kids love to be bright and colorful, you really don't even see much pure white or black for kids.



My mother always forced me into colours growing up and I couldn't stand them!! I just wanted to wear neutral tones and she's always put me into something neon pink...


----------



## September24

wantitneedit said:


> I have girls and i can't get them out of black and grey!



Thanks!  I thought mine was the only girl like that! Not even navy blue!


----------



## MJDaisy

they are such a power couple!!!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I could be way off, but if it were one kid, I'd buy that, but NONE of them ever want to wear color?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't even know how anyone can tell since these kids are not seen as much as they have gotten older.


----------



## Ladybug09

Z wears color.


----------



## MarvelGirl

OMG. I love this couple! Love, love, love them. Their kids are gorgeous and they are too, both inside and out. They are my favorite Hollywood family.


----------



## LADC_chick

Grace123 said:


> Wow, Brad either lost weight and got in shape fast or he's wearing spanx. Lol % The bodyguard is good-lookin'!!



Was that a percentage of a laugh out loud?


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie make their way through Haneda International Airport separately on Tuesday (July 30) in Tokyo, Japan.

The 38-year-old actress and 49-year-old actor were joined by their adorable children Pax, 9, Vivienne, 5, and Knox, 5, as they caught a departing flight out of Japan.

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/30/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-japan-exit-with-the-kids/


----------



## Swanky

The kids are gorgeous!  I notice the boys long hair, no one seems to mind boys w/ long hair in this thread


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The kids are gorgeous!  I notice the boys long hair, no one seems to mind boys w/ long hair in this thread



We've had some lengthy discussions on shiloh's hair and attire though


----------



## Sweetpea83

Viv is so cute..


----------



## curlybee

lanasyogamama said:


> I could be way off, but if it were one kid, I'd buy that, but NONE of them ever want to wear color?



No not all kids like to wear bright colors, but I have a hard time believing all 6 kids only want to dress one way and have pretty much done so consistently since birth.
Yep not buying it at all.  They'd hardly be the first parents to force their kids to dress in a particular color or style. I guess in the big picture it's not a big issue.


----------



## labelwhore04

^I know someone who dresses her girl in boy clothes. I always thought that she was just a tomboy until she told me that she thought my polka dot dress was so pretty and that she wanted to wear it. I thought it was sad. Parents should let their kids dress how they want (within reason). I know it's not the biggest deal in the long run since all kids grow up and end up doing whatever they want anyway, but still. I feel like the kids who are restricted to wearing what their parents tell them to end up rebelling more(clothing wise) when they're teens, especially girls.


----------



## Sarni

How do we know that the kids aren't dressing the way they want?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is hilarious.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They all look good


----------



## basicandorganic

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The kids are gorgeous!  I notice the boys long hair, no one seems to mind boys w/ long hair in this thread



Read my mind, lol.


----------



## SophiaLee

Oh lord, don't even get me started on Shiloh. Lol.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Where are Shiloh and Z? They weren't in the fan pics.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I believe they stayed back home..including Maddox.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie make their way through Haneda International Airport separately on Tuesday (July 30) in Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress and 49-year-old actor were joined by their adorable children Pax, 9, Vivienne, 5, and Knox, 5, as they caught a departing flight out of Japan.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/30/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-japan-exit-with-the-kids/




Wish there were more shots of her bag...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Sorry to change topic but, did anyone else notice that brad needs his pants hemmed? Sorry but, I just think that he is so sloppy sometimes. He does look better but this is his premier and Angie is dressed to perfection. Yes, angie's boobs dont fit her frame but I'm sure with time they will settle in.


----------



## Yuki85

Sasha2012 said:


> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie make their way through Haneda International Airport separately on Tuesday (July 30) in Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress and 49-year-old actor were joined by their adorable children Pax, 9, Vivienne, 5, and Knox, 5, as they caught a departing flight out of Japan.
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/30/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-japan-exit-with-the-kids/


Can anybody ID this bag??


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> Wow, Brad either lost weight and got in shape fast or he's wearing spanx. Lol % The bodyguard is good-lookin'!!





LADC_chick said:


> Was that a percentage of a laugh out loud?


Haha!! One hundred percent!


----------



## Grace123

Actually, it was a typo. I suck at phone posting. Lol but Nat's right, 100% LOL


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think the bag and shoes are St. Laurent.


----------



## csre

I remember reading that they left the kids pick their on clothing, and them they were also  criticized  for that, remember reading things like, what kind of parents let their kids choose their outfits? or, why do they let Shi dress like a boy?

So I guess people will have negative thoughts and opinions no matter what 

I absolutely love them, I think they look gorgeous and happy, have a beautiful  family and are very humanitarian  and down to earth 

They are by far my favorite celebrity family.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Oy I still love this couple.  Angelina is lovely  and I love her understated but really luxe chic practical style,  Brad of course has aged but he's still giving that Legends of the Fall vibe in these recent pics.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The kids are gorgeous!  I notice the boys long hair, no one seems to mind boys w/ long hair in this thread



Well, at least he is dressed in boy clothes though!


----------



## jun3machina

her bag 
love her but beware...she looks super gaunt in the accompanying pic 
http://www.starstyle.com/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-tote-sp140403.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The bag is gorgeous, love the color.


----------



## Swanky

This is concerning, she's skeletal again, her hands and upper thighs.   Skinny or thin is fine, but unhealthy is different 







jun3machina said:


> her bag
> love her but beware...she looks super gaunt in the accompanying pic
> http://www.starstyle.com/saint-laurent-sac-de-jour-tote-sp140403.html


----------



## jun3machina

^ita


----------



## labelwhore04

Her pants don't even fit her and her hand looks like an actual skeleton


----------



## lanasyogamama

jun3machina said:


> ^ita



I miss how she looked in your avi.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Well, cancer or the fear of cancer and losing both your favorite aunt recently and Mom to cancer could do that to the best of us. I hope she is OK. I love her and feel she is amazing.


----------



## jun3machina

MarvelGirl said:


> Well, cancer or the fear of cancer and losing both your favorite aunt recently and Mom to cancer could do that to the best of us. I hope she is OK. I love her and feel she is amazing.


i hope its that...her frame looks like its been bearing the stress of cancer and grief. i'd love to see her put some weight on again....i always get flashes of audrey hepburn when i see her...


----------



## LADC_chick

MarvelGirl said:


> Well, cancer or the fear of cancer and losing both your favorite aunt recently and Mom to cancer could do that to the best of us. I hope she is OK. I love her and feel she is amazing.



All of that plus she's been zipping here, there, and everywhere for premieres and UN work.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ plus all those kids!


----------



## Swanky

Yeah . . . she needs to take care of herself.  For all those kids!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks way worse on page 242 than she does on page 241. Yet it is the sams pic. How odd.


----------



## Swanky

The angle and lighting, the page before her facing the camera more is more flattering.


----------



## Sasha2012

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> This is concerning, she's skeletal again, her hands and upper thighs.   Skinny or thin is fine, but unhealthy is different
> 
> 
> starstyle.com/tokyo-airport-july-30-2013-pic140402.jpg


I've been thinking she's been too thin for a while. Sometimes she hides it well but her thigh is the same size as Pax's.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, too thin for years now


----------



## Ladybug09

I really hope that's Photoshopping.


----------



## usmcwifey

Oh my....she's really too thin... What she should do is just really retire, retreat  from all the craziness of traveling so much and really just enjoy herself and the children....can't imagine that much traveling is good for young kids anyway IMO...she's beautiful and talented but at this point if I were her I'd just turn my focus on raising my family and taking care of myself and them


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't see the traveling as an issue. It's not like they/she are in a different place every week. And besides it is summer.


----------



## An4

I love Angelina and her work but seriously, I think there's no excuse when it comes to eating. No amount of travel, work or kids should prevent a person from putting something in their mouth, especially in this day and age. Even if you're not that hungry, you could have a protein shake or something like that, it's not like feeding requires hours of your time. It's one of our basic needs so I'm not buying any of it, I think she has a problem and for the sake of her family I hope she deals with it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

An4 said:


> I love Angelina and her work but seriously, I think there's no excuse when it comes to eating. No amount of travel, work or kids should prevent a person from putting something in their mouth, especially in this day and age. Even if you're not that hungry, you could have a protein shake or something like that, it's not like feeding requires hours of your time. It's one of our basic needs so I'm not buying any of it, I think she has a problem and for the sake of her family I hope she deals with it.



I know, I think she has a problem too. Some form of eating disorder.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree.  I think there is an insecure side to her personality that we don't see.


----------



## terebina786

She looks scary. And there's no excuse for her not to eat when she probably has some of the best chefs at her disposal, she doesn't even need to make the food.  I think she has some form of an eating disorder too.


----------



## labelwhore04

An4 said:


> I love Angelina and her work but seriously, I think there's no excuse when it comes to eating. No amount of travel, work or kids should prevent a person from putting something in their mouth, especially in this day and age. Even if you're not that hungry, you could have a protein shake or something like that, it's not like feeding requires hours of your time. It's one of our basic needs so I'm not buying any of it, I think she has a problem and for the sake of her family I hope she deals with it.



This!



terebina786 said:


> She looks scary. And there's no excuse for her not to eat when she probably has some of the best chefs at her disposal, she doesn't even need to make the food.  I think she has some form of an eating disorder too.



Exactly. She has all the money and resources available to get the best, most nutritious meals. She can hire a private chef, have an assistant pick up food for her, etc. She doesn't need to go through the hassles of cooking, grocery shopping, etc. She has people that can do that for her. All she needs to do is put the food in her mouth lol! It's clear to me that this is more than just stress.


----------



## jun3machina

didnt someone say she had to keep her weight down due to treatment with her cancer scare?? not using it as an excuse but there was a medical reason no?/ i agree shes been too skinny for a while. it was painful watching her do stunts in SALT...she lost her tombraider strength physic and looked sooo fragile


----------



## Swanky

No, she was scary skinny years before the cancer scare. Right around Changeling IIRC.


----------



## bisousx

I don't know if it has anything to do with insecurity... some people literally just don't like to eat and need to be reminded. My boss is one of those people. When we have lunch, he always asks me to pick something out for him because he doesn't know what's good to eat - usually it's his wife who picks out his food.


----------



## Swanky

But she remembered to eat before.  I have kids, they don't make you forget to eat or lose weight, look at moms all over the world! Getting too thin isn't most of our problems   She used to have such an enviable figure - bombshell.
She was always thin, had a gorgeous figure, but not "skinny". . . 
it's worrisome.  She still has such a beautiful face.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Yeah she looked great back then. She had a fit, healthy body and toned abs. Wonder what happened? :/ 

She looked good and healthy after the birth of her twins, like at the Changeling premiere... But since then she's become really, really thin.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Swanky

That was about as thin as she could get before looking too thin I think.


----------



## bisousx

Maybe she's depressed?


----------



## ByeKitty

Well didn't she once talk about having to gain weight for Tomb Raider?
I do know someone who doesn't have an eating disorder but just forgets to eat during the day - my mother. I tend to forget lunch when I'm too busy, too. It's really not that much of a stretch.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tomb Raider bod was not the "norm" for her.


----------



## Swanky

She had more muscle in it, but she was never this skinny prior to it. She was healthy looking before it.


----------



## jun3machina

BagOuttaHell said:


> Tomb Raider bod was not the "norm" for her.


yeah true. she had to really work to get that physique. but ITA she's much too thin these days


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I noticed it after she lost her mother.

Because she looked good in MAMS and even right after she had the twins.

Though in some pics she looks fine and yet the very next day she can look different. I don't know. I thought she looked good on the red carpet in Japan and at the press conference for Blood and Honey.


----------



## terebina786

^^ You know what I think agree about the loss of her mother.  When my mom lost her mom she lost A LOT of weight. That was 6 years ago and she hasn't gained much of it back... she keeps losing it. I know she eats because I've seen her eat but she looks unhealthy too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Happy Birthday, Maddox Jolie-Pitt! Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's Oldest Son Turns 12*

Before the Brangelina household consisted of mom, dad and six kids, it was jus*t Angelina Jolie* and *Maddox*. 
And on Monday, *Brad Pitt* and Angie's oldest son is celebrating his 12th birthday!
In March 2002, Angelina adopted 7-month-old Maddox from Cambodia. Shortly afterwards, she gushed to Cosmopolitan  that he was "the most important thing in my life," saying, "He has  given me strength. I've never known this kind of relationship or love  before."


Through the years, of course, dad Brad and Mad's siblings *Zahara*, *Pax*, *Shiloh*, *Vivienne* and *Knox* also came into the picture. But being the oldest kid has its perksincluding a cameo role in dad's movie _World War Z_.
"He gets shot in the head," Brad said at the movie's NYC premiere  in June 2013. "I don't know what that says about me as a parent. He  gets shot multiple times in the head to be fair. He gets double-tapped."
Not a bad gig for a kid. And just think, Brad and Angelina have one year left before they've got a teenager on their hands!


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/445917/...ina-jolie-and-brad-pitt-s-oldest-son-turns-12


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I watched World War Z and was trying to see if I could spot his cameo...with no luck.  Guess I'll have to watch it again..


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I noticed it after she lost her mother.
> 
> Because she looked good in MAMS and even right after she had the twins.
> 
> *Though in some pics she looks fine and yet the very next day she can look different. *I don't know. I thought she looked good on the red carpet in Japan and at the press conference for Blood and Honey.


----------



## cakegirl

jun3machina said:


> yeah true. she had to really work to get that physique. but ITA she's much too thin these days



In her movies 3-4 years before Tomb Raider (Gia, Playing by Heart) she was curvy and voluptuous. I think she had to work to get  muscular for Tomb Raider, but I 'think she had to gain a bunch of weight for it. Her current body  is nowhere near her "natural" physique.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> I noticed it after she lost her mother.
> 
> Because she looked good in MAMS and even right after she had the twins.
> 
> Though in some pics she looks fine and yet the very next day she can look different. I don't know. I thought she looked good on the red carpet in Japan and at the press conference for Blood and Honey.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> But she remembered to eat before.  I have kids, they don't make you forget to eat or lose weight, look at moms all over the world! Getting too thin isn't most of our problems   She used to have such an enviable figure - bombshell.
> She was always thin, had a gorgeous figure, but not "skinny". . .
> it's worrisome.  She still has such a beautiful face.



I agree, esp on the Mom stuff.  Most of us have to watch our figures more than ever after kids!  Finishing off those bowls of mac and cheese is killer!


----------



## AEGIS

i dont understand why people are using kids and travel as to why this woman has a clear eating disorder
nobody says Rachel Zoe forgets to eat or is running after her kids or is too busy and she looks just like her.


----------



## Ladybug09

^^^There are MANY movies she was in which she is Tomb Raider size, or  near it...she is NOT as naturally thin as she's been looking.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have always thought she had a crazy gorgeous face. Her figure? Eh. She has bird legs and no bootay.haha.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I don't think it is an eating disorder. We all handle grief and loss and stress differently. Some of us eat, some of us don't to try to help cope with the pain and deal. Like I commented before, I think her look has been caused by extreme stress from losing her mother to cancer and then witnessing her aunt go through the exact same thing for quite a while...and then losing her as well. And then after that, also finding out that you have the very same cancer genes and all the while knowing you have kids and a family to try and stay alive for. That is a lot of pressure and stress and heartache for a person to deal with (not to mention trying to be present for all of the political activism that she does, etc.). I think she looks good considering.


----------



## LADC_chick

I think she is very, very thin, but I think all of what you say, MarvelGirl, in addition to all of the traveling and what not contributes to that.


----------



## scarlet555

Lord know what other meds she is taking, and she recently went through recent surgical procedures.  Considering all that type of stress, she is looking thin, but good.   It was always a problem to lose weight, maybe for some gaining can be a problem too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

MarvelGirl said:


> I don't think it is an eating disorder. We all handle grief and loss and stress differently. Some of us eat, some of us don't to try to help cope with the pain and deal. Like I commented before, I think her look has been caused by extreme stress from losing her mother to cancer and then witnessing her aunt go through the exact same thing for quite a while...and then losing her as well. And then after that, also finding out that you have the very same cancer genes and all the while knowing you have kids and a family to try and stay alive for. That is a lot of pressure and stress and heartache for a person to deal with (not to mention trying to be present for all of the political activism that she does, etc.). I think she looks good considering.



True.

I read and I am sure I mentioned this in the thread.

It was written that the immediate family of her mother all died from cancer. Parents and siblings.


----------



## Nolia

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I watched World War Z and was trying to see if I could spot his cameo...with no luck.  Guess I'll have to watch it again..



I watched it too but didn't see him. Internet is not yielding any results to tell me what scene he was in!! =(


----------



## gazoo

AEGIS said:


> i dont understand why people are using kids and travel as to why this woman has a clear eating disorder
> nobody says Rachel Zoe forgets to eat or is running after her kids or is too busy and she looks just like her.



I agree. 

My DH thinks she keeps her weight low purposely because her face gets more angular the thinner she gets vs a bit rounder with more weight.  He prefers the fuller Angie, as I bet most men do.  Regardless of her skinniness, which is alarming from some angles, the girl has a crazy beautiful face.  

Rachel Zoe and Alexa Chung are on par with Angie, IMO.  Their look screams eating disorder to me.  

Every time Angie is photographed with refugees that are emaciated, and to see she is thinner than they are, makes me cringe.


----------



## limom

gazoo said:


> I agree.
> 
> My DH thinks she keeps her weight low purposely because her face gets more angular the thinner she gets vs a bit rounder with more weight.  He prefers the fuller Angie, as I bet most men do.  Regardless of her skinniness, which is alarming from some angles, the girl has a crazy beautiful face.
> 
> Rachel Zoe and Alexa Chung are on par with Angie, IMO.  Their look screams eating disorder to me.
> 
> Every time Angie is photographed with refugees that are emaciated, and to see she is thinner than they are, makes me cringe.



People says that she still dabbles in heroine. I don't buy it but the depression/eating disorder maybe.
She lost her maternal aunt to cancer, her mother to cancer, she had a radical masectomy and visits refugees camp on the regular and has six kids. That is a lot of emotional energy right there.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know if one can dabble in heroin.

But Dr. Drew swears that she does. He just doesn't say it as often as he use to. He tells people behind the scenes. Real professional.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know if one can dabble in heroin.
> 
> But Dr. Drew swears that she does. He just doesn't say it as often as he use to. He tells people behind the scenes. Real professional.



And how does he know? Was he there? Has he witnessed her do it himself? 

Not buying that Angie's on heroin. She's been pretty open about her wild past but I highly, highly doubt that she still engages in any of that, being a mother to six young children. Dr. Drew is a ridiculous attention wh*re.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know if one can dabble in heroin.
> 
> But Dr. Drew swears that she does. He just doesn't say it as often as he use to. He tells people behind the scenes. Real professional.



He is not the only one. Who knows? Did he treat her? And if so, he is breaking his oath.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Dr. Drew also said 3 years ago that he predicts they will split "soon" and that it will be "nuclear." 3 years later they're still together.


----------



## B. Jara

She has spoken before of having a history of an eating disorder and self-mutilation in her younger years. It's entirely plausible, and not unheard of in people with past eating disorders to experience reoccurrences. It's treatable but not always curable. 

This was from 2005-
http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/life/people/2005-06-07-angelina-jolie_x.htm


----------



## B. Jara

B. Jara said:


> She has spoken before of having a history of an eating disorder and self-mutilation in her younger years. It's entirely plausible, and not unheard of in people with past eating disorders to experience reoccurrences. It's treatable but not always curable.
> 
> This was from 2005-
> http://usatoday30.usatoday.com/life/people/2005-06-07-angelina-jolie_x.htm



Apologies, I didn't include the text in my last post and can't edit on my iphone. Is there a trick? 

The two sides of Angelina Jolie

By Donna Freydkin, USA TODAY

Jumping off a high-rise while wearing black dominatrix gear and sky-high stiletto heels? It's all in a day's work for Angelina Jolie. (Related gallery: Jolie's colorful life)
But navigating her way around a kitchen? That presented a bigger problem for the domestically challenged actress, who plays a bored assassin/housewife in the comedic thriller Mr. & Mrs. Smith. It opens Friday.

"Angie does not have the homemaker thing going," Akiva Goldsman, a producer on the movie, says with a laugh. "There's a scene where she kicks the oven door closed behind her. I showed her how to do that. She looked at me as though I had showed her that you could create gold out of thin air. The idea that you could kick an oven door closed was entirely alien to her."

It's vintage Jolie, who at 30 is nothing if not a comely cluster of contradictions.

The tattooed former wild child  who in her younger years battled an eating disorder and self-mutilation and later famously wore a necklace containing a drop of her then-husband Billy Bob Thornton's blood  has evolved into a vocal and hands-on celebrity goodwill ambassador for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. Today, the smoldering beauty is equally at home visiting the displaced in eastern Jordan, hobnobbing with global leaders at the World Economic Forum in Davos, Switzerland, or posing on the red carpet in a clingy Celine dress. She is now by all accounts the doting single mom of adopted son Maddox, 3, but acknowledges being a sexual woman who takes lovers when it suits her. And she has been branded a homewrecker in the tabloids for her did-they, didn't-they relationship with Brad Pitt, who plays her assassin husband in Smith.

Chances are Jolie (who did not respond to interview requests) won't care much what the public thinks. She's too busy living her life on her own terms. Which makes people all the more interested.

"She charts her own route, and audiences really appreciate it when you're not trying to copy someone who came before or trying to be somebody else," Smith director Doug Liman says. "She wants to take flying lessons, and boom, she's got her license. She makes no apologies. 'This is who I am. Take it or leave it.' "

 'Stunting' her growth?

Since winning the supporting-actress Oscar for her frenzied turn in Girl, Interrupted, Angelina Jolie hasn't exactly filled theater seats on her own.

Her three hits  an ensemble movie about car thieves, an action film based on a video game and an animated flick about sharks  had other major lures.

"The movies she has done lately have had a stunt quality to them," says David Edelstein, a film critic for Slate and NPR's Fresh Air. "But I still find her performances enchanting. She's probably the most playful of the leading actresses we have right now, and I'm always alert to her on screen."

Perhaps her luck will change when she spars with Brad Pitt in Mr. & Mrs. Smith, which opens Friday. Her track record:

(In millions)

Girl, Interrupted (1999: $28.9M
Gone in 60 Seconds (2000): $101.6M
Lara Croft: Tomb Raider (2001): $131.2M
Original Sin (2001): $16.5M
Life or Something Like It (2002): $14.4M
Lara Croft Tomb Raider: The Cradle of Life (2003): $65.7M 
Beyond Borders (2003): $4.4M
Taking Lives (2004): $32.7M
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow (2004): $37.8M
Shark Tale (2004): $160.9M
Alexander (2004) : $34.3M

Source: Nielsen EDI



It's notable that even though most of her movies have tanked both commercially and critically, Jolie is considered an A-lister in Hollywood. With the exception of 2001's Lara Croft: Tomb Raider, the Oscar winner has never carried a hit movie. Yet Jolie's persona is so super-sized, her looks so unique, that her films seem almost an afterthought.

"She is larger than life, but she can't help it," says David Edelstein, film critic at Slate and NPR's Fresh Air. "Even her name is mythic. She's a magnificently sexual creature, (seems) a little nuts and isn't afraid to let her roles consume her. She makes you rejoice in the artifice of acting."

Her personality and unwillingness to be just another bland, by-the-numbers Hollywood starlet are just what make Jolie so appealing.

"Women identify with her because she seems smart and independent and empowered," Smith screenwriter Simon Kinberg says. "Men are attracted to her because she happens to be incredibly beautiful. And playful."

Adds Variety's Mike Speier: "She's got the danger quality. She's not a goody-goody. Yes, she adopted a baby, but she's not on TRL telling kids not to do drugs."

Talk to anyone who knows Jolie and you'll hear nearly identical descriptions of their first impressions: Without the buffer of a personal publicist, Jolie looks you straight in the eye, shakes your hand and asks about you.

"She's not a cold or divisive person," says Estée Lauder makeup artist Paul Starr, who has worked on Jolie since 1998's Gia and features her in his upcoming book, Paul Starr on Beauty: Conversations with Thirty Celebrated Women. "She comes in without an entourage. She's extremely professional and shows up three minutes before the call time. She knows her job."

As for her relationship with Pitt during the shoot, all say it was "professional," too. The two leads have largely stayed mum while promoting the film, save to praise each other as actors.

Still, in an interview last April, Pitt lamented that his co-star was misunderstood. "I've never seen someone so misperceived in the press," he said. "Jolie's really a delightful human being, a dedicated mother and really quite normal. (She's) dedicated to her work with the U.N. There's actually a real lightness to her."

Jolie doesn't dwell on the scuttlebutt about her sex life.

"The press can say I'm dating whomever, they can say whatever about my films, and it doesn't hurt anybody," she says in the July issue of Marie Claire magazine in an interview March 28. "But misinterpret something that has to do with refugees, and it could affect them in a bad way."

In the same interview, Jolie quashes tales of an on-set fling with Pitt, who was then still with his wife, Jennifer Aniston, who has since filed for divorce. "To be intimate with a married man, when my own father (actor Jon Voight) cheated on my mother, is not something I could forgive," she said. "I could not, could not, look at myself in the morning if I did that."

Today, Jolie lives with Maddox outside London rather than in the Tinseltown celebrity fishbowl. She remains estranged from her father, who said on television that she has "extreme problems." When she's not jetting to refugee camps, Jolie pilots planes, gets tattoos and socializes with whomever she chooses, even if it risks tabloid attention. (In May, she had dinner with her first husband, Jonny Lee Miller, and their photos showed up in the tabs.) But by most accounts, her free time is dedicated to her U.N. work and Maddox.

Kinberg calls Jolie a "very hands-on" mom. "He's always around, and she's always with him."

When Maddox asked for spiky hair while attending the Venice Film Festival with Jolie last autumn, she obliged, recalls Vicky Jenson, who directed Jolie in last year's animated hit Shark Tale. Maddox is "a barnacle attached to her shoulder. She's very loving with him. She encouraged him to say 'Hi' to people but didn't push him. He'd get shy and hide under her hair."

The twice-divorced Jolie, on the other hand, never appears bashful. There she goes, posing with Pitt on the cover of the July issue of W magazine even as rumors about them reach a fever pitch.

Fortunately for her, Jolie never reads the tabloids that follow her life and loves, says Smith's Goldsman, and in fact knows nothing about pop culture. Instead, "she's more interested in the kind of books we read in high school and college and then stopped reading."

Jolie sat around on the set and hung out with the cast and crew between takes. "She doesn't gossip, and she's weirdly culturally removed," Goldsman says. "She doesn't waste her energy on silliness. You'll never find common ground with her based on what's on TV or what's in the tabloids."

And there's nothing understated about Jolie's beauty, from the bodacious lips to the cat-like eyes and eye-poppingly curvy body. Jolie is one of the very few celebrities who looks as good in person, if not better, than in airbrushed magazine photos. When she is on the red carpet, Jolie appears regal, composed  and slightly bored.

"I don't think she realizes how genetically blessed she is," says Marie Claire editor Rebecca Shalam, who has known Jolie for four years and has watched her get dirty with Maddox in the park. "I don't think she's aware of the effect she has on men and women. She's thinking about getting aid to Ethiopia and not necessarily about, 'Oh, are they going to say I have a 26-inch waist or do I need liposuction?' "

As a result, Shalam says, "people are fascinated by her confidence, her independence, her total lack of pretension, her genuine desire to help people who aren't in position to help themselves."


----------



## B. Jara

Cont'd

Shannon Boyd, manager of the UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador and Special Events Programs, has worked with Jolie for four years and calls her "very engaged" and "courageous." The actress is in contact with the U.N. on a nearly daily basis, and as soon as her schedule opens, is willing to go on another mission, she says. "We treat her as a colleague. She sleeps on colleagues' sofas, and if all we have is a spare floor, she does that. She gets her half-liter of water to go on a long jeep ride in 100-degree weather if that's what everyone else has."

In addition to her 20-plus missions, Jolie has donated substantial amounts of money to the organization and "has paid her own way since day one," says Boyd.

But she's no ponderous pontificator you dread sitting next to at a dinner party.

"For someone as dedicated to very serious things in the world, she has the ability to really laugh," Kinberg says. "Her sense of humor is mature, sophisticated. She understands irony and has wryness and doesn't take herself that seriously. When you're working with her, you don't feel like you're working with Kofi Annan."

Contributing: Olivia Barker


----------



## lanasyogamama

gazoo said:


> Rachel Zoe and Alexa Chung are on par with Angie, IMO.  Their look screams eating disorder to me.



Alexa Chung, you think?  I always thought she just had that lucky, skinny body type, like Olivia Palermo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

scarlet555 said:


> Lord know what other meds she is taking, and she recently went through recent surgical procedures.  Considering all that type of stress, she is looking thin, but good.   It was always a problem to lose weight, maybe for some gaining can be a problem too.



All good points...

And Angie doing heroin? Sounds absurd...granted she did admit she did when she was younger..I highly doubt she still does it. Her family means a lot to her...I don't think she's selfish like that anymore.


----------



## Sweetpea83

B. Jara said:


> Cont'd
> 
> Shannon Boyd, manager of the UNHCR Goodwill Ambassador and Special Events Programs, has worked with Jolie for four years and calls her "very engaged" and "courageous." The actress is in contact with the U.N. on a nearly daily basis, and as soon as her schedule opens, is willing to go on another mission, she says. "We treat her as a colleague. She sleeps on colleagues' sofas, and if all we have is a spare floor, she does that. She gets her half-liter of water to go on a long jeep ride in 100-degree weather if that's what everyone else has."
> 
> In addition to her 20-plus missions, Jolie has donated substantial amounts of money to the organization and "has paid her own way since day one," says Boyd.
> 
> But she's no ponderous pontificator you dread sitting next to at a dinner party.
> 
> "For someone as dedicated to very serious things in the world, she has the ability to really laugh," Kinberg says. "Her sense of humor is mature, sophisticated. She understands irony and has wryness and doesn't take herself that seriously. When you're working with her, you don't feel like you're working with Kofi Annan."
> 
> Contributing: Olivia Barker




Great article..thanks for sharing.


----------



## Swanky

Where's the source that Drew said this?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Where's the source that Drew said this?



Hey Swanky,  unfortunately Dr Drew did say this.  (That's me slapping him)



> Just add up a couple things. There&#8217;s no such thing as &#8216;I was a heroin addict.&#8217; That doesn&#8217;t exist in nature. Something is going on with [her] addiction. Or she&#8217;s in recovery. And I don&#8217;t see any evidence that&#8217;s the case. So we&#8217;ve got one person who&#8217;s a heroin addict. Which is a chronic lifelong condition, period. We have another person who has said things like, &#8220;Well, Jennifer [Aniston] was into long-term relationships, that&#8217;s just her way of looking at things.&#8221; I mean, that demeaning attitude towards other people&#8217;s emotions. Now put those two people together and you have got a really volatile situation. And they&#8217;re constantly creating things to weld themselves together. Which is only going to serve to make a more nuclear eruption. There will be some sort of meltdown that will be phenomenal when it does happen.



*Source:* http://www.thesuperficial.com/dr-drew-angelina-jolies-a-heroin-addict-12-2010 The original story was in The Huffington Post.


But he issued an apology. 



> In a recent interview with The Huffington Post, Dr. Drew basically called Angelina Jolie a heroin addict. In fact his exact words were, &#8220;There&#8217;s no such thing as &#8216;I was a heroin addict.&#8217; That doesn&#8217;t exist in nature. Something is going on with [her] addiction.&#8221; Turns out that was all taken entirely out of context and was never meant to be printed, according to the good doctor who in no way woke up with the severed head of a Vietnamese child in his bed this morning. Stop taking me out of context! RadarOnline reports:
> 
> &#8220;Literally as though one was speculating, just going through an exercise of speculation and not some sort of analysis that was supposed to be factual or for public discourse&#8230; I could not be more upset and disturbed that these things were printed as though I was making some sort of categorical analysis of people I really don&#8217;t know.
> &#8230; &#8220;I wish them the best, I hope they do well, enjoy the holidays with their kids and have a nice time. I wish them no ill, believe me&#8230; I&#8217;m sorry these comments were taken out of context and made public,&#8221; he added.
> 
> So, in other words, &#8220;Thanks for the publicity. Please don&#8217;t kill me for drug money.&#8221; Wisely played.



Source: http://www.thesuperficial.com/dr-drew-apologizes-to-angelina-jolie-12-2010


----------



## harmonygarden

One of my favorite parts from that interview:  "Talk to anyone who knows Jolie and you'll hear nearly identical  descriptions of their first impressions: Without the buffer of a  personal publicist, Jolie looks you straight in the eye, shakes your  hand and asks about you.

"She's not a cold or divisive person," says Estée Lauder makeup artist  Paul Starr. "She comes in without an entourage. She's extremely  professional and shows up three minutes before the call time. She knows  her job."

In a different instance, I had once heard that when room service was delivered - they were surprised to see it was Angelina herself coming to get it.  Always thought that was neat.


----------



## KatsBags

Nolia said:


> I watched it too but didn't see him. Internet is not yielding any results to tell me what scene he was in!! =(



I read somewhere that he was a zombie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ted C is another one that would allude to it. Now he admires her. Whatever, these people and their words are dangerous. 

And Dr. Drew back peddles whenever he gets called out on his diagnoses of people he has never treated. I thought I read his specialty was internal medicine anyway.


----------



## Swanky

I wasn't questioning he said it, I'd just never heard about it.  Often people ask for links/sources to read up on new info.  

He said on the View after the Oscars that she shows signs of malnourishment.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey Swanky,  unfortunately Dr Drew did say this.  (That's me slapping him)
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.thesuperficial.com/dr-drew-angelina-jolies-a-heroin-addict-12-2010 The original story was in The Huffington Post.
> 
> 
> But he issued an apology.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.thesuperficial.com/dr-drew-apologizes-to-angelina-jolie-12-2010


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wasn't questioning he said it, I'd just never heard about it.  Often people ask for links/sources to read up on new info.
> 
> He said on the View after the Oscars that she shows signs of malnourishment.



I didn't think you were. You asked for a source and I found one  Nothing more to it than that.


----------



## MissSusan

Night Lighter said:


> Don't put yourself through that torture! Such a bad movie!



Really? I genuinely enjoyed it.  There are some major meaningful themes presented and I appreciate movies that do this rather than just pure entertainment.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

MissSusan said:


> Really? I genuinely enjoyed it.  There are some major meaningful themes presented and I appreciate movies that do this rather than just pure entertainment.



I enjoyed it too  Hubs, me and an apocalyptic-type zombie film? Date night perfection..lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Night Lighter said:


> Don't put yourself through that torture! Such a bad movie!



Haha, I liked it..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dr Drew is an idiot..in general.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie eyes Australia for latest movie*

Is Angelina Jolie heading to Sydney to direct a new movie?
          Film agency executives are negotiating to land the World War II drama _Unbroken_, which the A-list star is directing for Hollywood studio Universal Pictures.
                               Given the still-high value of the Australian dollar, it is  believed extra federal and state government support will be needed to  compete against other locations being considered for filming.
          While reports that Brad Pitt will film the Disney movie _20,000 Leagues Under The Sea_  in Sydney have proven premature, Jolie's second movie as director is  considered a strong chance to film in Australia after the collapse of  filming plans in Hawaii.

But the attraction of a studio water tank and jungle locations on the  Gold Coast had one prominent producer saying Queensland is favourite to  land the movie.
          But Screen NSW executives are believed to be discussing extra financial incentives with the studio. Previous deals attracted _The Great Gatsby_ and _The Wolverine_ to Sydney.
          A spokeswoman for Universal said the film-making team were  currently scouting places to shoot scenes "but no decisions have been  made and locations have not yet been confirmed".
          Jolie made a whirlwind visit to inspect possible locations in Sydney and the Gold Coast last week.
          Her second movie as director, after _In The Land Of Blood And Honey_, is based on Laura Hillenbrand's bestselling novel_ Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience and Redemption_.
          It centres on the true story of Olympic track star and war  hero Louie Zamperini, who survived for 47 days without food or water  when his airforce plane crashed in the Pacific in 1943. He endured shark  attacks, aerial attacks and hunger before being captured by the  Japanese and sent to a prisoner-of-war camp.
          Oscar-winning film-makers Joel and Ethan Coen have rewritten the screenplay after earlier drafts by William Nicholson _(Les Miserables_) and Richard LaGravenese (_Behind the Candelabra_).
          Universal has scheduled the movie for American release on  Christmas Day next year, with production scheduled to start late next  month.
          I've had the privilege of spending a great deal of time with  Louie Zamperini, who is a hero of mine, and now  I proud to say  a  dear friend, Jolie said in a statement last month. I am deeply  honoured to be telling his extraordinary story, and I will do my  absolute best to give him the film he deserves.

Source: http://www.smh.com.au/lifestyle/cel...ustralia-for-latest-movie-20130807-2rg97.html
​
​


----------



## scarlet555

Night Lighter said:


> Don't put yourself through that torture! Such a bad movie!


 

I liked WWZ!  I thought it would be torture too, but no... pretty good.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/10/angelina-jolie-maleficent-panel-at-disney-23-expo/

Angelina Jolie looks positively glowing while making an appearance on stage during the Maleficent presentation at the 2013 Disney D23 Expo on Saturday morning (August 10) at Disneyland in Anaheim, Calif.

The 38-year-old actress told a story about how her costume scared all the children visiting the set except her own daughter Vivienne, who has a small part in the film as Young Aurora.

The strange thing was people with little kids would visit the set and I would think, Im a Disney character! Angelina said (via EW). Id go over to the children and say hi. And they would scream and run off. One little boy actually said Mommy, Please, tell the mean witch to please stop talking to me.

She was the only 4-year-old who wouldnt scream, Angie added of Vivi.

FYI: Angelina is wearing a Versace top with Saint Laurent pants and shoes.


----------



## AEGIS

what he said sounds like what addicts say themselves. like you're always an alcoholic, etc.  you're never 'over' an addiction if she were truly an addict.  some people do drugs but are never addicts. 


would it surprise me if she did drugs? no just bc i generally think most ppl in the entertainment industry do drugs at least casually. doesn't mean they're addicts.


----------



## cakegirl

I like her Saint Laurent booties! Finally an alternative to the nude pump.


----------



## basicandorganic

gazoo said:


> I agree.
> 
> My DH thinks she keeps her weight low purposely because her face gets more angular the thinner she gets vs a bit rounder with more weight.  He prefers the fuller Angie, as I bet most men do.  Regardless of her skinniness, which is alarming from some angles, the girl has a crazy beautiful face.
> 
> Rachel Zoe and Alexa Chung are on par with Angie, IMO.  Their look screams eating disorder to me.
> 
> Every time Angie is photographed with refugees that are emaciated, and to see she is thinner than they are, makes me cringe.



i thought the fact that she had an ED was common knowledge? i swear she used to talk about it (or her brother did) at one point or another...

anyway, point is... someone who has admitted to having an eating disorder in the past IS suffering from an eating disorder. y'all can slice it anyway you want and claim it's "the kids" or "depression" but she herself has admitted to having an eating disorder... so... yeah..


----------



## Swanky

She's so beautiful when she smiles.


----------



## Nat

^ I agree, Swanks! A few more pics from the Daily Mail:


----------



## Grace123

Here's that vein I mentioned in another thread. I can't believe how thin her arms, legs and hands are. So sad.


----------



## Michele26

Her face looks different in that last photo...probably because she is so thin. If she gets any thinner she will look like an anorexic.

ETA: A few years ago I was in my doctor's office waiting room, and a woman came in who was skin and bones. I never saw an anorexic person IRL. She looked scary and it was sad; the nurse told me she weighed 72 lbs.


----------



## Nolia

Maybe she lost the weight for her upcoming role as Maleficent?


----------



## harmonygarden

Trivial question: does anyone know what line of make-up she uses?  I love her eye make-up!
(I wonder if she does her own.  Probably not.)  Thanks!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

harmonygarden said:


> Trivial question: does anyone know what line of make-up she uses?  I love her eye make-up!
> (I wonder if she does her own.  Probably not.)  Thanks!



Yeah she does the cat eye makeup look quite often, there's lots tutorials on how to do it but no product info unfortunately.


----------



## jun3machina

Lordy...there new airport pics of her with her son and she looks skeletal. I really hope someone steps in and she gets some serious help before something terrible happens wih her health  I think she's actually thinner than rachel zoe


----------



## nastasja

She's very thin right now. In her defense, she has had a rough year, I'm sure. And as noted before, when her mom died, she was also this thin. People either respond to stress/depression by overeating or under eating. Obviously she must be one to lose her appetite.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie and son Maddox looked ultra cool in sunglasses on Sunday as they arrived at Los Angeles International Airport.

The 38-year-old Oscar winner rocked an all-black ensemble that featured a pair of knee-high Christian Louboutin platform black boots.

She sported a pair of black skinny pants and a long-sleeved blouse with a black bow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rn-heads-sweep-LA-together.html#ixzz2bjB0F8Px


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks elegant and sophisticated as always. Is her bag Saint Laurent?


----------



## Michele26

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks elegant and sophisticated as always. Is her bag Saint Laurent?



It looks like a Saint Laurent.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Michele26 said:


> It looks like a Saint Laurent.



Thank you


----------



## mundodabolsa

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks elegant and sophisticated as always. Is her bag Saint Laurent?





Michele26 said:


> It looks like a Saint Laurent.



I think it's louis vuitton. there is a pic of diane kruger recently posted in the lv & celebs thread in which she's carrying what seems to be the same bag, in red.  but maybe there is something else lv in the pic, not the bag, and I just don't see it.


----------



## estiprice

Her bag is Louis, lol I only know this because I follow the bag bag on twitter http://thebaghagdiaries.com/celebrity-bag-angelina-jolies-louis-vuitton-love/


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie and son Maddox looked ultra cool in sunglasses on Sunday as they arrived at Los Angeles International Airport.
> 
> The 38-year-old Oscar winner rocked an all-black ensemble that featured a pair of knee-high Christian Louboutin platform black boots.
> 
> She sported a pair of black skinny pants and a long-sleeved blouse with a black bow.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rn-heads-sweep-LA-together.html#ixzz2bjB0F8Px


The ENTIRE looks is just classic, and love the boots!

Yup, no photo shop, I'm looking at those legs in the boot and she is THINNNNN!


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> Here's that vein I mentioned in another thread. I can't believe how thin her arms, legs and hands are. So sad.
> 
> View attachment 2291290


I wonder how she got it removed. Her forehead seems vein free and wrinkle free, so perhaps botox?


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> I wonder how she got it removed. Her forehead seems vein free and wrinkle free, so perhaps botox?



Probably. Botox must be truly amazing.


----------



## LADC_chick

She still has the vein. You can see it in the last picture in post #3703.

A repost of the picture from post #3703.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ang may not be spending time on food but she sure as hell loves a good bag and accessories.

I love that LV and her Loubs. 

I'd love to see her closet. I imagine it is 90 percent basic black with accessories to die for.


----------



## Michele26

In one of her pictures she's so thin her head looks huge. If she looks this thin in pictures can you imagine how thin she really is.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Loving the latest look!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'World War Z' Is Brad Pitt's Career High Box Office Winner*

You might think marrying Angelina Jolie, raising a soccer team of  children and being one of the most successful and desirable men on the  face of the earth means there's no more room for growth, but Brad Pitt  and 3-D technology are here to disabuse you of that notion. 
  "World War Z," Pitt's once-troubled  zombie apocalypse movie, has dialed up $502.3 million at the worldwide  box office, the star's biggest total to date. It's worth noting, of  course, that films available in 3-D have somewhat inflated tallies, as  ticket prices are higher. 
  Half a billion dollars is a pretty sum, but it's certainly nowhere  near all-time record holders like "Avatar," which raked in over $2.7  billion at the international box office. In fact, "World War Z" lands at  a somewhat unremarkable 112th slot on Box Office Mojo's all-time international chart. (Domestically, it falls to No. 140.)
  Still, Pitt has a number of heavy hitters to his name. "Troy" ($497.4  million), "Mr. & Mrs. Smith" ($478.2 million) and "Ocean's Eleven"  ($450.7 million) all cleared the $400 million hurdle, with favorites like "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "Seven" and "Inglorious Basterds" not too far behind.


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ffice_n_3743597.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> *'World War Z' Is Brad Pitt's Career High Box Office Winner*
> 
> You might think marrying Angelina Jolie, raising a soccer team of  children and being one of the most successful and desirable men on the  face of the earth means there's no more room for growth, but Brad Pitt  and 3-D technology are here to disabuse you of that notion.
> "World War Z," Pitt's once-troubled  zombie apocalypse movie, has dialed up $502.3 million at the worldwide  box office, the star's biggest total to date. It's worth noting, of  course, that films available in 3-D have somewhat inflated tallies, as  ticket prices are higher.
> Half a billion dollars is a pretty sum, but it's certainly nowhere  near all-time record holders like "Avatar," which raked in over $2.7  billion at the international box office. In fact, "World War Z" lands at  a somewhat unremarkable 112th slot on Box Office Mojo's all-time international chart. (Domestically, it falls to No. 140.)
> Still, Pitt has a number of heavy hitters to his name. "Troy" ($497.4  million), "Mr. & Mrs. Smith" ($478.2 million) and "Ocean's Eleven"  ($450.7 million) all cleared the $400 million hurdle, with favorites like "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button," "Seven" and "Inglorious Basterds" not too far behind.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...ffice_n_3743597.html?utm_hp_ref=entertainment



Wow, it topped even Inglorious Bastards? He must be so happy it's done so well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I loved him in Inglorious Basterds as well..


----------



## harmonygarden

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah she does the cat eye makeup look quite often, there's lots tutorials on how to do it but no product info unfortunately.



Thanks, Babydoll Chanel!  It always looks great.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

harmonygarden said:


> Thanks, Babydoll Chanel!  It always looks great.



I agree! 

If only she'd do a beauty interview when she finds the time between saving the world, being a mom and her movie career, lol.


----------



## Nat

The ONLY way to travel: Angelina Jolie exudes superstar style as she jets out of London by helicopter after whistlestop visit

She only jetted into London alongside her son Maddox, 12, on Monday. 
But it was most certainly a whistlestop tour for Angelina Jolie, who was spotted taking a helicopter out of the capital again on Tuesday just one day after in town.

Proving that a chopper is the only way to travel in style, the 38-year-old actress positively exuded superstar chic as she prepared to head out of London from a polo field.

The mother-of-six appeared to be in a bit of a hurry as she prepared to jet out of the capital, chatting to crew members politely before hopping on board her luxury mode of transport. 

















Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...licopter-whistlestop-visit.html#ixzz2bs5Wofnr


----------



## sparkle7

I love her boots but it's still summer time. Why is she wearing knee high boots?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her purse..


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> The ONLY way to travel: Angelina Jolie exudes superstar style as she jets out of London by helicopter after whistlestop visit
> 
> She only jetted into London alongside her son Maddox, 12, on Monday.
> But it was most certainly a whistlestop tour for Angelina Jolie, who was spotted taking a helicopter out of the capital again on Tuesday just one day after in town.
> 
> Proving that a chopper is the only way to travel in style, the 38-year-old actress positively exuded superstar chic as she prepared to head out of London from a polo field.
> 
> The mother-of-six appeared to be in a bit of a hurry as she prepared to jet out of the capital, chatting to crew members politely before hopping on board her luxury mode of transport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...licopter-whistlestop-visit.html#ixzz2bs5Wofnr



Wow...imagine what that must cost...probably could pay my bills for a couple years.


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> Wow...imagine what that must cost...probably could pay my bills for a couple years.


LOL! For decades! Makes you wonder what their carbon footprint is....


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> LOL! For decades! Makes you wonder what their carbon footprint is....



That's a tragic thought...it's gotta be a huge one.


----------



## Sasha2012

She and Jennifer Aniston narrowly missed an awkward run-in on the same flight to London over the weekend.

And perhaps Angelina Jolie was hoping to avoid another near-miss with her partner Brad Pitt's ex on Wednesday.

The 38-year-old actress showed off her slender frame as she dashed into Heathrow Airport with her oldest son Maddox as the pair prepared to leave the capital.

Angelina made headlines this week after it was reported that her former love rival Jennifer changed her flight from Los Angeles to London after learning she and Angelina had both booked first class tickets on the same British Airways flight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...addox-run-Jennifer-Aniston.html#ixzz2c3g7WxmW


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Are those muscles on her arms? If so it's not as we thought, not sure though...


----------



## Ladybug09

dude in the blue pants...No no..


----------



## Nat

Her bag probably weighs more than she does...


----------



## Sweetpea83

ladybug09 said:


> dude in the blue pants...no no..


----------



## An4

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Are those muscles on her arms? If so it's not as we thought, not sure though...



nope, no muscles, sadly. just very thin.

and will they ever let that jen-angie thing rest?


----------



## Swanky

gawd, no! They've been comparing in Jen's thread for the past week+


----------



## CCfor C

How silly...I would have cancelled my flight, too! It would be totally awkward to be on the same flight as my ex's new woman...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/angelina-jolie-lands-in-los-angeles-with-maddox/

Angelina Jolie and her son Maddox make their way through LAX Airport after arriving on an inbound flight on Thursday afternoon (August 15) in Los Angeles.

The 38-year-old actress was in London for the past week where she was seen taking a helicopter flight in a polo field.

Maddox celebrated his 12 birthday earlier this month. He is getting so big!

Over the weekend, Angelina made a surprise appearance at the Disney D23 Expo to talk about her film Maleficent.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I've never seen her in sandals before, different look for her.


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> Her bag probably weighs more than she does...



Imagine if she loads the bag up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Maddox looks too cool for words..


----------



## An4

dude, wear a bra


----------



## Ladybug09

An4 said:


> dude, wear a bra



Took the words right outta my mouth.


----------



## gazoo

^^ She reminded me of Jennifer Aniston with her very present nips.

I wonder if wearing a bra is painful for someone that recently had all those medical procedures.


----------



## curlybee

I'm going to sound stupid bu tI didn't realize you'd have nipples after a mastectomy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Maybe she's wearing, if she wasn't wouldn't they be less... perky?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^^I was thinking that...but I didn't want to bring _her_ name into this thread...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sweetpea83 said:


> ^^^i was thinking that...but i didn't want to bring _her_ name into this thread...


----------



## Grace123

Speaking of:

http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2013/08/blind-items-revealed_5460.html
FRIDAY, AUGUST 16, 2013

Blind Items Revealed
May 22, 2013

According to the girlfriend of this former A+ list mostly movie actor and now just a solid B list Academy Award winner/nominee, the actor was the first person in the world to see these. Even before a certain someone you would be expected to see them first. Photo though, not in person

Billy Bob Thornton/Angelina Jolie's new breasts.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lmao..


----------



## September24

curlybee said:


> I'm going to sound stupid bu tI didn't realize you'd have nipples after a mastectomy.



It's a part of the reconstruction, they can tattoo them to resemble the real color


----------



## AEGIS

Sweetpea83 said:


> Maddox looks too cool for words..





right?! i've never thought that of like a 12 year old lol

she is a consistent LV lover--i like it


----------



## An4

she kept her nipples, they ran tests to make sure it wasn't risky. 
and since her breasts are now reconstructed and not saggy, 
I get it that she doesn't feel like she needs a bra, 
but still... the cameras are on her all the time.
it's not like they're small; women with small breasts can afford not wearing a bra, it never looks vulgar. they're pretty big, I'm sure they still... bounce, I guess.
jesus, I honestly never thought I'd discuss someone's boobs in this much detail!
she's raising awareness all right...


----------



## jun3machina

Why are nipples sooo damn contraversial?? European woman don't seem to think twice ....is it barbie syndrom here??? Boobs should be nippleless and round? Sorry I don't get it


----------



## CCfor C

An4 said:


> dude, wear a bra



Oh, my goodness, I was thinking the same thing! Wear one w/ a lining...it isn't a good look for anyone...


----------



## curlybee

September24 said:


> It's a part of the reconstruction, they can tattoo them to resemble the real color




Oh ! Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Grace123

An4 said:


> she kept her nipples, they ran tests to make sure it wasn't risky.
> and since her breasts are now reconstructed and not saggy,
> I get it that she doesn't feel like she needs a bra,
> but still... the cameras are on her all the time.
> it's not like they're small; women with small breasts can afford not wearing a bra, it never looks vulgar. they're pretty big, I'm sure they still... bounce, I guess.
> jesus, I honestly never thought I'd discuss someone's boobs in this much detail!
> *she's raising awareness all righ*t...


----------



## berrydiva

jun3machina said:


> Why are nipples sooo damn contraversial?? European woman don't seem to think twice ....is it barbie syndrom here??? Boobs should be nippleless and round? Sorry I don't get it



We're still prudes.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not prude, but I also don't think it's appropriate.... It could be worse, if she was wearing white or something.


----------



## jun3machina

berrydiva said:


> We're still prudes.


:okay:


----------



## jun3machina

well, i know kirsten dunst gets all kinds of discussion about this...and half the time she's wearing a bra...it's just a thin one. maybe the AC was on? 

i wonder when they're going to get married....i really wish she'd pack on the muscle again and do some kick a$$ action movie again


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't see the big deal..it's not like she's wearing a revealing top.


----------



## scarlet555

Needs a bra...


----------



## Grace123

Remember the no bra and the underwear showing look in that sacky thing she wore to the Women's Conference?


----------



## Sweetpea83

jun3machina said:


> well, i know kirsten dunst gets all kinds of discussion about this...and half the time she's wearing a bra...it's just a thin one. maybe the AC was on?
> 
> i wonder when they're going to get married....i really wish she'd pack on the muscle again and do some kick a$$ action movie again



I don't think she's going to do another movie like that again..I think that now that's she's gotten older she's going to be doing more serious roles.


----------



## Cherrasaki

The all black ensemble and the floral dress may not be her best looks but she still looks good.  Glad to see she is trying out different styles with her hair. Some suit her more then others.  And her legs are tdf!


----------



## Swanky

You may be in wrong thread. lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

An4 said:


> she kept her nipples, they ran tests to make sure it wasn't risky.
> and since her breasts are now reconstructed and not saggy,
> I get it that she doesn't feel like she needs a bra,
> but still... the cameras are on her all the time.
> it's not like they're small; women with small breasts can afford not wearing a bra, it never looks vulgar. they're pretty big, I'm sure they still... bounce, I guess.
> jesus, I honestly never thought I'd discuss someone's boobs in this much detail!
> she's raising awareness all right...



Actually I disagree little tit nips can be just as vulgar.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't think nipples are vulgar, but I do think it's more flattering to wear a bra. For me, it's more comfortable too...


----------



## DesigningStyle

mundodabolsa said:


> I think it's louis vuitton. there is a pic of diane kruger recently posted in the lv & celebs thread in which she's carrying what seems to be the same bag, in red.  but maybe there is something else lv in the pic, not the bag, and I just don't see it.



Bag is LV.


----------



## labelwhore04

When i first read the comments about her nipples i thought you could see her whole boob or something. When i actually looked at the pic i was like "thats what all the fuss is about?" Who the heck cares??? She was probably cold.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> When i first read the comments about her nipples i thought you could see her whole boob or something. When i actually looked at the pic i was like "thats what all the fuss is about?" Who the heck cares??? She was probably cold.



Word!! I had to scroll back too...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

labelwhore04 said:


> When i first read the comments about her nipples i thought you could see her whole boob or something. When i actually looked at the pic i was like "thats what all the fuss is about?" Who the heck cares??? She was probably cold.


----------



## Nat

labelwhore04 said:


> When i first read the comments about her nipples i thought you could see her whole boob or something. When i actually looked at the pic i was like "thats what all the fuss is about?" Who the heck cares??? She was probably cold.


This. I'd be more worried about how skinny she's looking.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Church Of Scientology Courted Brad Pitt, Bono, According To Defected Member 									*

The Church of Scientology could have looked very different nowadays,  if its leaders had their way. According to new reports, Tom Cruise  wasn't the only heavyweight courted by the controversial church -- Brad Pitt and U2 frontman Bono were a target, too.
  According to RadarOnline, Jenna Miscavige Hill -- who is Scientology  leader David Miscavige's niece and a former member of the church -- has  knowledge of the two A-listers' relationship to Scientology.
  "There's a celebrity strategy and they're targeted for their influence, not their money,"  Miscavige Hill told RadarOnline in an exclusive interview, expanding on  the tell-all memoir she published earlier this year, "Beyond Belief: My  Secret Life Inside Scientology and My Harrowing Escape."
  Per her account, Pitt got involved through his then-girlfriend,  Juliette Lewis, and had even gone so far as taking the "first step" of  joining the church.


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...tml?utm_hp_ref=entertainment&ir=Entertainment


----------



## LADC_chick

I was reading about this yesterday on another site. I'm glad he decided to stay away from that cult.


----------



## ByeKitty

Good for him for staying out of Scientology. That bunch creeps me out.


----------



## lulu212121

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Church Of Scientology Courted Brad Pitt, Bono, According To Defected Member                                     *
> 
> The Church of Scientology could have looked very different nowadays,  if its leaders had their way. According to new reports, Tom Cruise  wasn't the only heavyweight courted by the controversial church -- Brad Pitt and U2 frontman Bono were a target, too.
> According to RadarOnline, Jenna Miscavige Hill -- who is Scientology  leader David Miscavige's niece and a former member of the church -- has  knowledge of the two A-listers' relationship to Scientology.
> "There's a celebrity strategy and they're targeted for their influence, not their money,"  Miscavige Hill told RadarOnline in an exclusive interview, expanding on  the tell-all memoir she published earlier this year, "Beyond Belief: My  Secret Life Inside Scientology and My Harrowing Escape."
> Per her account, Pitt got involved through his then-girlfriend,  Juliette Lewis, and had even gone so far as taking the "first step" of  joining the church.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/...tml?utm_hp_ref=entertainment&ir=Entertainment


 
Brad's mama would NOT have any of that!!!


----------



## Singra

Good thing Pitt wasn't reeled in, I believe Juliette Lewis is still a scientologist though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's 'Unbroken' Casts Domhnall Gleeson, Finn Wittrock (Exclusive)*

 LOS ANGELES (TheWrap.com) - Rising stars Domhnall Gleeson ("Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows") and Finn Wittrock ("All My Children") will join fellow up-and-comer Jack O'Connell in Angelina Jolie's "Unbroken," individuals familiar with the project have told TheWrap.
  Universal Pictures is backing the adaptation of Laura Hillenbrand's bestselling book about the incredible true story of American track star Louis Zamperini.
  O'Connell ("300: Rise of an  Empire") will play Zamperini, who survived a plane crash and a harrowing  oceanic ordeal only to become a POW who was tortured in a Japanese  prison camp during WWII.
  Gleeson and Wittrock will play Phil and Mac, both of whom are stranded at sea with Louie on a life raft for 28 days when their plane is gunned down.
  Jolie is producing with Matthew Baer, Erwin Stoff and Clayton Townsend, while Mick Garris will executive produce. Joel and Ethan Coen did the latest pass on the script, earlier drafts of which were written by William Nicholson and Richard LaGravenese.
  Universal execs Kristin Lowe and Sara Scott are overseeing "Unbroken" for the studio, whose Donna Langley and Peter Cramer championed the long-gestating project. Universal has had Zamperini's life rights since 1957.
  Production starts this fall, as  the Zamperini tale runs into theaters on Christmas Day 2014 alongside  musicals "Into the Woods" and "Annie."
Gleeson next stars opposite Rachel McAdams in Richard Curtis' romantic comedy "About Time," which Universal will release November 1. He recently wrapped the indie movie "Frank" with Michael Fassbender and is currently filming Alex Garland's "Ex Machina" with Oscar Isaac and Alicia Vikander. 
 Wittrock, who is best known for playing Damon Miller on the soap opera "All My Children," recently wrapped Darren Aronofsky's "Noah" and Akiva Goldsman's directorial debut "Winter's Tale." The Juilliard graduate made his Broadway debut last year as Happy Loman in Mike Nichols' revival of "Death of a Salesman" and will soon be seen in Ryan Murphy's HBO movie "The Normal Heart" and Showtime's "Masters of Sex."
  Gleeson is repped by Paradigm and The Agency in Ireland, while Wittrock is repped by ICM Partners and Weissenbach Management.


Source: http://movies.yahoo.com/news/angeli...domhnall-gleeson-finn-wittrock-195424834.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's making another movie? Wow. I wonder if she's also directing this one?


----------



## Swanky

I thought she was going to take off again, retire?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I thought she was going to take off again, retire?



She says that every couple years...


----------



## Grace123

What about the wedding?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's making another movie? Wow. I wonder if she's also directing this one?



I believe she's only directing this one..not starring in it.


----------



## Grace123

Yeah and if you want a part, here you go:http://www.projectcasting.com/casting/unbroken-directed-by-angelina-jolie-open-casting-call/


----------



## Nat

Grace123 said:


> Yeah and if you want a part, here you go:http://www.projectcasting.com/casting/unbroken-directed-by-angelina-jolie-open-casting-call/


Damn! I don't speak fluent Italian!  Just the usual basic words. Oh well


----------



## Grace123

Nat said:


> Damn! I don't speak fluent Italian!  Just the usual basic words. Oh well



Me either. I guess the only for to get famous is to steal Brad away from his fiancee.


----------



## LADC_chick

LOL! I think y'all not speaking Italian is the least of your worries because, you know, they're looking for male actors.


----------



## Nat

LOUISE ZAMPERINI

30s-40s; Italian; MUST SPEAK FLUENT ITALIAN; Louis Zamperinis beloved mother; she constantly prays for him to get his life on track and stop causing so much trouble. She loves him dearly.

AT THIS TIME, PLEASE SUBMIT YOUR HEADSHOT AND RESUME ONLY.


----------



## Swanky

Go Nat!  Fake it 'til you make it! lol


----------



## Nat

Si, signora! LOL!


----------



## nerimanna

i think she pulls it off nicely (hard nipples under shirt). nipples are a biological fact. so many women from tribes around the world are topless to this date. i see so many mothers feeding their infants in public with a whole boob hanging out. i see women go nude in some beaches. i see naked people in the web every time. i see myself naked everyday... you'd think people would get numb and go meh about nudity but somewhere, somehow, sexual repression still takes place.


----------



## LADC_chick

Nat said:


> LOUISE ZAMPERINI
> 
> 30s-40s; Italian; MUST SPEAK FLUENT ITALIAN; Louis Zamperini&#8217;s beloved mother; she constantly prays for him to get his life on track and stop causing so much trouble. She loves him dearly.
> 
> AT THIS TIME, PLEASE SUBMIT YOUR HEADSHOT AND RESUME ONLY.



Oy! I totally read the name as "Louis" and stopped reading after that. Go for it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie: Tragedy in Syria is 'sickening'*



A suspected chemical attack  that left more than 1,300 people dead in Damascus has the world's  attention and one of the people taking notice is actress Angelina Jolie.
Her  humanitarian work with the United Nations is well-documented and in her  role as UNHCR Special Envoy, Jolie has issued a statement obtained by E! News about the Syrian situation.
"What  is happening to the children of Syria is sickening. Thousands of  innocent young boys and girls have lost their lives in horrific  circumstances, including in recent attacks near Damascus. And now one  million Syrian children are struggling to survive as refugees in  heart-breaking conditions. Each one of these child refugees is an  innocent victim of a senseless conflict. These vulnerable children need  shelter, food and assistance. But above all, they need security. The  international community must not look away from Syria, they must renew  the search for peace with urgency and determination."
Jolie traveled to Jordan in June where she met with Syrian refugees who were driven out of their homes as a result of the conflict.
At  the time, she had a special message for reporters gathered to cover her  trip in honor of World Refugee Day: "I appeal to the world leaders -  please, set aside your differences, unite to end the violence, and make  diplomacy succeed."


Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...-jolie-tragedy-in-syria-is-sickening/2694023/


----------



## Grace123

Hmmm....

http://www.theoverratedtimes.com/the-list/angelina-jolie/


Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services
ANGELINA JOLIE
Friday, May 3rd, 2013

By Carter Stephenson, Jr
Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services

angelina-jolie-skinnyAt last, the question youve all been asking for months Okay but who is the female Johnny Depp? can be answered. Who else could it be but easy-on-the-eyes, hard-to-watch acting, box office poison Angelina Jolie?

Were going to take a page from Karl Roves playbook, and start by attacking our opponents strengths. So here goes: Angelina Jolie is not all that hot. Sure she is beautiful, in the sense that she has the perfectly proportioned and oversized features (giant eyes, lips, and cheekbones) that automatically ensure a modeling career. Shes the type of beautiful that other women always say is beautiful, like Andie McDowell. You know exactly what Im talking about:

GIRL:

Oh my god, Andie McDowell is so freakin beautiful.

GUY:

Hhhmmmuh?

And Mrs. Brad Pitt never ventures into public without her smoldering, lips-parted-just-so Blue Steel look cranked up to 10.  But it all seems like a lot of work. Certainly not the molten, free-flowing fountain of hotness personified by big screen goddesses from Brigitte Bardot to Salma Hayek. And yet Jolie is consistently compared to, if not held above, such rarefied company. The problem is this: how hot can a cold-blooded creature be? (Sadly, the fact that shes become dangerously emaciated doesnt help matters one bit).

But look, were not TMZ here. Lets get to the heart of the matter. Angelina Jolie, despite her dozens of breathlessly anticipated awards night arrivals, has never been in a good movie. Scroll through her IMDB profile. Better yet, Ill save you the time and boil it down to one title: The Changeling, her 2008 fair-to-middling period mystery. It was a pretty decent movie. Overwrought, over-serious, but not terrible. Congratulations, Ms. Top O The A-List, youve starred in one movie that was not terrible. The rest of your career ranges from the pointless (Salt, Mr. and Mrs. Smith) to the utterly ill-conceived (Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow.) Another curious thing is she doesnt make many movies, period. She hasnt appeared on screen in a film since 2010 the godawful The Tourist alongside Depp himself! Since 1999 shes only appeared in eighteen movies. Compare that with, say Julianne Moore, who in that same time has appeared in 33 movies and some substantial work on TV. Kind of like the Woody Allen joke: the food is terrible, and such small portions.

And has she ever been really good in a movie? The scientific answer, of course, is meh.

I must admit I never saw Lara Cr0ft, because Im not 12, nor A Mighty Heart, because it came and went without leaving a trace. Which brings me to my next point: Angelina Jolie is box office poison. If an actors not very good at their craft (ahem, Johnny Depp) they must rely on sheer star power to draw fans to the theaters. But Angelina cant even pull that off. Thats whats most remarkable to me about her drastic overratonomy. She fails both standards of Hollywood success:  quality of work, and economic power. Her same list of shi*ty movies are overwhelmingly box office failures, too. The big exception, Mr. and Mrs. Smith, owes much of its success to the draw of seeing Hollywoods ultimate power couple (Now that theyre getting older, can we just call them Bran? Or, as Brads beard gets longer, Bolinas?) together on the big screen.

Now that weve revealed this secret to the world, will her star fall? What do you think? Do the people who buy Us Weekly or Vanity Fair to read about Angelinas latest baby acquisition remember her performance in the unwatchable Life or Something Like It? No. Celebrity is a runaway train. Once its left the station, it just picks up speed. And even if (especially if) it derails, people just want to see where it ends up.

P.S. Jennifer Aniston will always be cooler simply by virtue of having been in Office Space.


----------



## Swanky

I loved Girl Interrupted


----------



## An4

jeez, carter may not be 12 but his logic and argumentation surely are. 

the point of this article eludes me. is it about movies? acting? public image? carter not being as pretty as andie or angelina? 

not one mention of gia or girl, interrupted. plus, I really liked wanted. besides, if only deep and serious movies were ever made, no one would ever go to the movies. we all have enough of deep and serious off screen.


----------



## Grace123

I must be 12 cause I rather liked the Laura Croft movies.


----------



## solange

I must be extremely juvenile, because I like not only Jolie's movies but Depp's, too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

An4 said:


> jeez, carter may not be 12 but his logic and argumentation surely are.
> 
> the point of this article eludes me. is it about movies? acting? public image? carter not being as pretty as andie or angelina?
> 
> not one mention of gia or girl, interrupted. plus, I really liked wanted. besides, if only deep and serious movies were ever made, no one would ever go to the movies. we all have enough of deep and serious off screen.



I liked those too...I like how she does many types of genres of movies. It keeps her relevant, IMO.


----------



## Swanky

I wish some people would realize its ok to like things about AJ and JA. You don't have to choose.


----------



## labelwhore04

Did the guy in the article just say that Johnny Depp is NOT good at his craft??? He is like one of the best actors of all time IMO. He is the only actor that has played SUCH a variety of roles. He can do literally anything.

I kinda agree on what he said about Angelina. She doesn't have many great movies on her resume IMO. I would never guess she was A-list by just looking at her resume. I liked Girl Interrupted, that's about it.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

labelwhore04 said:


> Did the guy in the article just say that Johnny Depp is NOT good at his craft??? He is like one of the best actors of all time IMO. He is the only actor that has played SUCH a variety of roles. He can do literally anything.
> 
> I kinda agree on what he said about Angelina. She doesn't have many great movies on her resume IMO. I would never guess she was A-list by just looking at her resume. I liked Girl Interrupted, that's about it.



I didn't even read the article, but I agree anybody who says Johnny Depp isn't good at his craft has to be smoking something, and I agree if I were just looking at Angelina's movie resume it isn't that impressive. I've only seen one Angelina Jolie movie though, so I can't really comment on her  acting. It was actually the one with Johnny Depp. She was pretty good in it. Not  great, but not bad. I thought Johnny Depp was great in it. Critics said  that it was a lackluster performance from both of them. And I agreed with them in that it certainly wasn't the best Johnny Depp role I'd seen. 
I really want to see Maleficent. I think Angelina was born to play that role, LOL.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Why is JA's name being referenced here? I thought we were talking about Angie's movies? I'm confused..


----------



## Sweetpea83

I really want to see Maleficent, too..I think she does dark roles really well..


----------



## An4

well, angelina is really beautiful, she has that captivating face and it would be weird to just stare at her for no reason, so that's why we need her to star in movies. any movies. obviously. 

(the tourist was a really bad one imo, but I loved watching depp and angelina together)


----------



## Avril

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I wish some people would realize its ok to like things about AJ and JA. You don't have to choose.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

An4 said:


> jeez, carter may not be 12 but his logic and argumentation surely are.
> 
> the point of this article eludes me. is it about movies? acting? public image? carter not being as pretty as andie or angelina?
> 
> not one mention of *gia or girl, interrupted.* plus, I really liked wanted. besides, if only deep and serious movies were ever made, no one would ever go to the movies. we all have enough of deep and serious off screen.



Also, just because A Mighty Heart didn't do well, doesn't mean it was bad... It wasn't much publicized if I can remember, besides being premiered at the Cannes festival. She was good in that one too. Salt was kick ***, the only one I didn't like much recently was The Tourist. But she does have a variety of drama and action roles as those seem to be her forte.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love her in Girl. I am not sure if she had to do that much research for the role. But she definitely stole the show.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Did anyone like Salt? I did.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Did anyone like Salt? I did.



Loved it! I also mentioned above in my post that Salt was kick ***!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> I love her in Girl. I am not sure if she had to do that much research for the role. But she definitely stole the show.



I know, people usually think of Angie first and not Winona Ryder when it comes to that movie, lol.


----------



## Swanky

I liked GIA too. . .  I think I liked her older stuff.  I can't think of many newer roles that I wanted to see or liked much when I saw them.  She doesn't get me to a theater for sure.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know, people usually think of Angie first and not Winona Ryder when it comes to that movie, lol.



Yeah, I agree with critics on that one...she was great in it. I have it on DVD..Brittany Murphy was  good in it too.


----------



## CCfor C

labelwhore04 said:


> Did the guy in the article just say that Johnny Depp is NOT good at his craft??? He is like one of the best actors of all time IMO. He is the only actor that has played SUCH a variety of roles. He can do literally anything.
> 
> I kinda agree on what he said about Angelina. She doesn't have many great movies on her resume IMO. I would never guess she was A-list by just looking at her resume. I liked Girl Interrupted, that's about it.




Agree. I am a big fan of JDepp and IMO he's a great actor. He's not Sir Lawrence Olivier, of course. I've always felt that Angelina is "OK' as an actress. She and most others. To be great I feel you have to be in the league of Meryl Streep or Helen Mirren. There aren't many "great" actors today. Some are better than others. Yea, the Tourist was definitely a miss for both parties...


----------



## Swanky

Not a Depp fan, at all.  I liked him in Edward Scissorhands though


----------



## cakegirl

Johnny was good in Edward Scissorhands-but then he played that role over and over and over again. He has been  bad in the last 5 or so movies I've seen-the last few Pirates, Dark Shadows, The Tourist, sweeney Todd and Public Enemies were all pretty terrible. He needs to play a modern normal character well to save his acting legacy IMO.

It is interesting how much Angelina's  persona has changed over the years- and her roles have changed with it. I enjoyed her acting more when she was a quirky free spirit, now she seems so stiff.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, too much theatrics. He ruined Willy Wonka IMO.


----------



## twiggers

I think the last Johnny Depp movie I liked was Edward Scissorhands. He's good looking, but always chooses strange roles.


----------



## limom

The Changeling was not bad, either.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Is 'Doing Good' & Ready to Direct, Says Jon Voight*

After revealing she underwent a double mastectomy in February, Jon Voight says Angelina Jolie is focusing on her role as a director. 

"She's doing good," the actress's father told PEOPLE at the Los Angeles premiere of his new film, _The Getaway_, at the Regency Village Theater on Monday. 

"She's getting ready to do her film, to direct her film," Voight, 74, added, referring to Jolie's next project, _Unbroken_, that starts filming in October. 

Based on the bestselling book by Laura Hillenbrand, _Unbroken_  is the true story of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic athlete who became an  Army Air Corps officer during World War II, survived a plane crash and  years spent in Japanese POW camps. It's slated for a December 2014  release. 



When Jolie, 38, revealed her decision to undergo the procedure after  genetic tests revealed she had a high risk of developing breast cancer  in May, Voight  who was estranged from Jolie for several years  told the _New York Daily News_ that he learned along with the rest of the world.  

"I was surprised as anyone and deeply moved by the way she's handled this," he said at the time. 

The mom of six appears next in Disney's _Maleficent_, a re-telling of the _Sleeping Beauty_ story form the evil queen's point of view, opening July 2, 2014.


Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20728816,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jon Voight is always in a movie or tv show. He is also on Showtime with Liev S. He really has managed to continue on with it. Such a good actor.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jon is always 'talking'.....


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jon Voight is always in a movie or tv show. He is also on Showtime with Liev S. He really has managed to continue on with it. Such a good actor.


Yep, I like him as an actor...just saw an old movie with him in it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like him as an actor, too. 

I wonder if he regrets doing the movie Anaconda..lol!


----------



## LADC_chick

He's so...funny. Is he surprised that Angelina didn't clue him in to what she was going through? I rememeber that he basically told the world about Angelina adopting Maddox before she'd had a chance to even bring the baby home. It's sad that her own father can't be trusted to keep parts of her life under wraps.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^So true.


----------



## Michele26

LADC_chick said:


> He's so...funny. Is he surprised that Angelina didn't clue him in to what she was going through? I rememeber that he basically told the world about Angelina adopting Maddox before she'd had a chance to even bring the baby home. It's sad that her own father can't be trusted to keep parts of her life under wraps.



I think he was truly sorry for any pain he caused her for his remarks. In interviews when he's asked about her he now speaks how proud he is. He learned his lesson and hopefully in time she'll trust him again.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. I agree about that regarding him.

But from watching her 60 minutes interview last year you could tell she still has conflict with him. I think she lets him see the grandkids and for that he is grateful.


----------



## Swanky

*Pictured: Angelina Jolie gets back to work after difficult year following double mastectomy... on set of new movie Unbroken 
*
She has not been seen on a movie set  since it was announced she underwent a preventative double mastectomy  following the discovery that she had an 87% chance of developing breast  cancer.

But on Sunday, Angelina Jolie stepped back onto the set of her latest project Unbroken, a film she which she is directing.
It  appears to be the first time that the 38-year-old actress has been back  in the movie world since her brave decision, and the star looked  elegant in a long skirt and blouse as she talked to crew members in Los  Angeles.






Director mode: Angelina Jolie gets back to work on her next project Unbroken, written by the Coen Brothers 


Angelina's decision to undergo the operation sent shock-waves around the world when it was revealed earlier this year.

Following  the announcement the star made an appearance on the red carpet in the  summer, supporting her husband Brad Pitt's movie World War Z.

But  now it seems the star is concentrating solely on her own career, as she  directs her new movie which has been written by the Coen Brothers.










 Chic: For her role as the director on the project, Angelina looked smart in a long black skirt and white blouse 








Hands on: Angelina in director mode on the film  Unbroken, which chronicles of the life of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic  runner who was taken prisoner by Japanese forces during World War II


The movie chronicles  the life of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic runner who was taken prisoner by  Japanese forces during World War II.

Carrying an over-sized handbag and a huge folder, it appears Angelina is clearly putting a lot of research into the project.
Last  week, the star's doctor - the renowned breast cancer surgeon Dr. Kristi  Funk - spoke out about the star's decision for the first time.










 Double take: The actress appeared in two different outfits as she was seen directing the picture on Sunday








Multitasking: Angelina appeared to be checking her phone while she was hard at work directing her next project Unbroken in LA 


Dr. Funk, who has also  treated singer Sheryl Crow, spoke to Mario Lopez in an interview with  Extra revealing that Angelina's decision was not based out of 'fear'. 

'She  didn't have [the double mastectomy] right away, but probably knew with  her family history that it was a choice she would eventually make,' she  said.

Adding: 'Her decision was not made overnight. It wasn't based in fear.'

Angelina  made her decision to undergo the operation after she was found to be  carrying the BRCA1 cancer gene, which also gives her a 50 per cent risk  of ovarian cancer.






Brave: Since the news of her double mastectomy  has been announced the star also appeared on the red carpet in the  summer supporting husband Brad Pitt


When asked how Angelina  is doing now, she replied 'perfect' describing husband Brad as being  'the coolest' throughout the treatment.

Dr.  Funk revealed that Angelina knew that she was at some stage going to go  public with the news in order to raise awareness about breast cancer  amongst women.

She  explained: 'I knew that was her intention. She is just philanthropic to  the core. She could never keep this a secret, and be who she is!  She  is someone who wants to save lives and she is doing that every day!'

Asked  whether Dr. Funk feels more pressure working with celebrities such as  Angelina, she explained that she delves into a 'slightly more creative  mode'.

She revealed:  'Knowing that it would be publicly scrutinized&#8230;I developed some really  new and  beautiful changes to both the preparation for surgery, and the  actual operation.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...my--set-new-movie-Unbroken.html#ixzz2dgAH5QTm


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the last two looks..especially that bag!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad Pitt got a new tattoo with all of the fam's first initials. A, M, P, Z, S, K, V.

I also read an interview Wm Hague did with Bazaar UK. He met up with AJ earlier this year. He said he was amazed that deep in the Congo where people do not have television. They knew who she was.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Brad Pitt got a new tattoo with all of the fam's first initials. A, M, P, Z, S, K, V.
> 
> I also read an interview Wm Hague did with Bazaar UK. He met up with AJ earlier this year. He said he was amazed that deep in the Congo where people do not have television. They knew who she was.



How nice!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wonder where on his body he got it done..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Outside/inside  of his right forearm.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Steps Out With Pax, Vivienne and Knox*

Family day!
*Angelina* *Jolie* was spotted out and about in Santa Barbara, Calif., on Labor Day with her twins, *Knox *and* Vivienne*, and son *Pax*.
The  actress juggled between carrying her tote bag and holding hands with  both her little ones, while Pax walked alongside the group.
Pax  was also seen carrying his own duffel bag and a giant purple stuffed  bear with the Legoland theme park brand on it. Could it have been a fun  family trip?!
Meanwhile, both adorable twins carried their own individual bags which matched their personalities seamlessly.
Vivienne  balanced a brown-and-green patterned shoulder bag, while her brother  carried around a bright red backpack with blue detailing.
Angelina's little girl cuddled up to her sage green  blankie during the walk and seem much more tired than her energetic  siblings.
Pax, however, kept his hooded sweatshirt on  while he walked indoors and seemed more focused on clinging to his toy  than his brother and sister.
Over the weekend, the brunette beauty was spotted in the San Fernando Valley at a shopping mall with her kids as well.
The  mother of six somehow managed to keep all the little ones (including  their friends) together while they shopped in a few children's stores.
That's no easy feathow impressive!


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/454935/angelina-jolie-steps-out-with-pax-vivienne-and-knox-see-the-pics


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think that second pic is old.


----------



## Swanky

*Where's Brad when you need him? Angelina Jolie and her six children  head out of LA to 'relocate to Australia' while she directs new film
*
There was a flurry of excitement at  Los Angeles international airport on Wednesday night as Angelina Jolie  whipped through with her entire brood under cover of darkness. 

The 38-year-old looked sleek and unruffled as she marshalled her cherubic twins Knox and Vivienne, five, into the terminal.
Her other children Zahara, 8, Pax, 10, Shiloh, 7, and 12-year-old Maddox, followed. 






What a handful! Angelina Jolie was seen at the airport with her six children at Los Angeles on Wednesday

 It's being reported that Jolie is relocating her family to Australia while she directs new film, Unbroken.
Jolie's partner Brad Pitt, 49, didn't board the Quantas flight with his family, according to the Sydney Morning Herald. 

The UN ambassador had been looking at possible locations in Hawaii before settling upon filming around Sydney. 

 Keeping them close: Angelina took charge of her  two youngest children, five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, by holding  one of each of their hands





Golden wonder: Angelina Jolie's fair  highlights shone as she marshalled ger twins Knox and Vivienne through  LAX on Wednesday night 









 Lucky kids! Vivienne and Knox have inherited their mother's famous pout





 Have you got everything you need? Doting mother Angelina kept a close eye on little Vivienne

It's thought the family's Antipodean adventure could last three months. 
Unbroken tells the true story of  Olympic track star and war hero Louie Zamperini, who survived for 47  days without food or water when his airforce plane crashed in the  Pacific in 1943. 
He endured shark attacks, aerial attacks and hunger before being captured by the Japanese and sent to a prisoner-of-war camp.





Travelling as a family: Maddox (left) walked beside his mother, while Shiloh and Zahara were side-by-side 






The whole brood: Pax carried his favourite bear from Legoland California as the family made their way to their flight


----------



## Swanky

Going incognito: Pax looked every inch a mini star as he hid his face in sunglasses and a hooded jumper

  Jolie said in July: 'I&#8217;ve had the privilege of spending a great deal of  time with Louie Zamperini, who is a hero of mine, and now - I am proud  to  say - a dear friend.
'I am deeply honoured to be telling his  extraordinary story, and I will do my absolute best to give him the film he deserves.'
While Jolie and her brood travel Down Under, Brad has been seen shooting for his next project, Fury, in England.










 Relaxed: Most people get stressed ahead of catching a plane, but Angelina isn't one of them





Flawless: The actress showed off her perfect complexion as she headed to catch the plane with her family






The force is with her: Shiloh showed off her love of Star Wars on her T-shirt while holding hands with Zahara






Supermodel in the making: Eight-year-old Zahara is already willowy, and showing a great sense of style 


On Tuesday, the 49-year-old actor spent the day in a tank as part of the   intense preparations for the World War 2 drama, which is due to start   filming in the coming weeks.

Brad stars alongside a big name cast  including Shia LaBeouf, Michael  Pena, Logan Lerman and Jon Bernthal in  the film which is scheduled for  release in November 2014.

The biopic tells the story of a crew of a Sherman tank in the final weeks of the war. 

Latest reports suggest a new name may be joining Brad and co as they shoot in Europe during the autumn. 
Clint Eastwood&#8217;s son Scott, who has  previously acted in Invictus and  TVs Chicago Fire is rumoured to have  landed a role in the David Ayer  project, according to Deadline.





Keeping busy: Meanwhile, Angelina's fiancé Brad Pitt has been working on his new movie Fury in the English countryside





Boys and their toys: The actor was seen enjoying a ride around in a tank as part of the preparations for the WWII drama


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lia-brood-directs-new-film.html#ixzz2e1Zfthbe


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love Maddox's little outfit..lol.


----------



## LADC_chick

Damn. Despite the fact that Pax is clearly trying to cover his face, a photog made sure to get all up in his face.


----------



## ByeKitty

Knox is all Angelina!


----------



## Chanel522

Angelina looks gorgeous!!  Her face is glowing and her hair looks a lot healthier than its been looking.  

The kids are adorable as usual.  I love their family so much!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love Maddox's little outfit..lol.



Oops, meant to say Knox's outfit..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The pics are great and Angie looks really good, but the commentary is really silly, IMO


----------



## gazoo

Zahara is so beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie to receive humanitarian Oscar*

Angelina Jolie is adding another Oscar to her collection. This time for her humanitarian work.
The  Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences will present Jolie with the  honorary Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award, according to a release sent  out Thursday.
Angela Lansbury, Steve Martin and Piero Tosi will  also receive honorary governor awards. All four awards will be presented  at the Academy's 5th annual Governors Awards on Nov. 16.
"The  Governors Awards pay tribute to individuals who've made indelible  contributions in their respective fields," said Academy President Cheryl  Boone Isaacs in the statement.  "We couldn't be more excited for this  year's honorees."
The Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award, which is  an Oscar statuette, is given "to an individual in the motion picture  industry whose humanitarian efforts have brought credit to the  industry."
Jolie, who won a best supporting actress award for 1999's _Girl, Interrupted, _was  praised by the academy for "staking out a career in the nexus of  entertainment and philanthropy" for being an "impassioned advocate for  humanitarian causes, traveling widely to promote organizations and  social justice efforts such as the Prevent Sexual Violence Initiative."
Jolie tweeted thanks Thursday, saying "I'm so proud to win an  honorary Oscar this year with @TheAcademy, So much love & joy to u  all, thank you! Congrats Martin, Lansbury, & Tosi."
The  honorary awards were voted on by the academy board of governors at a  meeting on Tuesday night. But the announcements were delayed close to 48  hours as academy representatives tried to contact the recipients, many  of whom were on vacation.
The honorary governors awards have been  granted since 2009. Oprah Winfrey received the Jean Hersholt  Humanitarian Award in 2011. 2012 governor awards recipients included  filmmaker D.A. Pennebaker, legendary stuntman Hal Needham and DreamWorks  Animation CEO Jeffrey Katzenberg.


Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2013/09/05/governors-awards/2771901/


----------



## Sweetpea83

^She has a twitter account?!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ang has a twitter?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is this it? 

https://twitter.com/AJolieV


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Is this it?
> 
> https://twitter.com/AJolieV



If it's not verified, it's not official.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think it's not official....just some crazed fan??


----------



## bisousx

Sweetpea83 said:


> I think it's not official....just some crazed fan??



Yes , or a weird marketing strategy. A lot of companies now put out accounts like this or post things on FB like "1 million likes and I'll propose" then after you like their page, the company does a switcheroo and you have all these "likes" you never signed up for.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisousx said:


> Yes , or a weird marketing strategy. A lot of companies now put out accounts like this or post things on FB like "1 million likes and I'll propose" then after you like their page, the company does a switcheroo and you have all these "likes" you never signed up for.


 
Yeah...one of ''her'' shout outs was to Snooki...


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Brad Pitt got a new tattoo with all of the fam's first initials. A, M, P, Z, S, K, V.
> 
> I also read an interview Wm Hague did with Bazaar UK. He met up with AJ earlier this year. He said he was amazed that deep in the Congo where people do not have television. They knew who she was.




Shouldn't it be A..M...Z....Zahara was next..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^She has a twitter account?!





BagOuttaHell said:


> Ang has a twitter?


hahaha, obviously we didn't know this...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> Shouldn't it be A..M...Z....Zahara was next..



Probably in age order. 

Pax would techincally be 4th otherwise. I think he was adopted after Shiloh was born.


----------



## HavPlenty

I love how these kids all have their own way of dressing. They are all adorable in their own way.


----------



## MightyMouse




----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/07/angelina-jolie-kids-visit-the-sea-life-sydney-aquarium/

Angelina Jolie and five of her adorable children visit the Sea Life Sydney Aquarium located in Darling Harbour on Sunday (September 8) in Sydney, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress was joined by her kids Pax, 9, Zahara, 8, Shiloh, 7, and her five-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox for the family outing. Her son Maddox was noticeably missing from the group.

Vivienne and Zahara each were seen holding Finding Nemo fish dolls while Knox got a cool looking green toy.

Angie and the kids are down under while she works on her next directorial feature Unbroken. Papa Brad Pitt was in Canada this weekend attending the premiere of his film 12 Years a Slave during the 2013 Toronto Film Festival.


----------



## Michele26

Love how Zahara & Shiloh are holding hands.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie debuts a large new tattoo on her right arm as she gets to work on her new movie in Australia*

 She's probably one of the most tattooed actresses in Hollywood, with an estimated 17 different designs. 

And  now Angelina Jolie has added yet another inking to her already-vast  collection, debuting the new etching as she began work on her new movie  in Sydney, Australia, on Monday. 

The  lengthy piece of writing on her right arm appears to be in Arabic, and  sits directly below another Arabic script tattoo Angelina has which  means Determination. 







New addition: Angelina Jolie debuted a new tattoo as she stepped out in Sydney, Australia, on Monday

Angelina displayed the new tattoo as she strolled along the dock to catch a water taxi to head to work in Sydney. 

Looking  casual but chic, Angelina wore a black T-shirt, trousers and flip  flops, carrying a hat to ensure her porcelain complexion didn't get  burned by the strong Australian sun.




But what does it mean? The lengthy etching on her right arm appears to be in Arabic



She finished off her look with  mirrored aviator sunglasses and left her brunette hair loose, smiling as she strolled along in the sunshine. 

It is thought Angelina, who is known for getting inkings to mark important developments in her life, may have had the tattoo done following her  double mastectomy operation earlier this year.
Some of her other meaningful etchings include a quote from Tennessee Williams in memory of her late mother Marcheline Bertrand, and the  geographical coordinates of where each of her six children were born. 

Angelina  is currently in Australia with her brood to film her new movie  Unbroken, while fiancé Brad Pitt stays in the UK shooting his latest  project.

While it was originally reported that she would film Unbroken in Hawaii, it  seems her plans changed following a whirlwind 24-hour visit with son Pax back in July. 

 It is the second feature film Angelina  will direct, following 2011's In The Land Of Blood And Honey, which was  nominated for a Golden Globe.  






Back to work: Angelina looked in good spirits as she headed off to work on her new directorial project Unbroken



  Unbroken tells the inspirational true story of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic  runner and air force second lieutenant who survived for 47 days adrift  in the Pacific Ocean without food or water when his plane crashed during World War II in 1943.  

After enduring endless shark attacks and aerial strikes, he was eventually  captured by the Japanese and tortured in a prisoner-of-war camp until  the end of the war in 1945. 

Meanwhile, it was revealed last week that Angelina is set to be honoured with her second Oscar -  this time for her humanitarian work.  






Recent addition: The tattoo was noticeably absent from Angelina's arm when she was pictured last month


The Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences will present the star with  the honorary Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award at the 5th Annual  Governors Awards on November 16.  
'The Governors Awards pay tribute to  individuals who've made indelible contributions in their respective  fields. We couldn't be more excited for this year's honorees,' reads a  statement by Academy President Cheryl Boone Isaacs, which was released  on Thursday.  

It will  be the second Oscar for Jolie - she received a gong for Girl,  Interrupted in 1999 - who the Academy praised for being an 'impassioned  advocate for humanitarian causes, traveling widely to promote  organisations and social justice efforts such as the Prevent Sexual  Violence Initiative.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ebuts-new-inking-right-arm.html#ixzz2eOp6oJsa 
​


----------



## lemonsherry

knox is sooo beautiful! those eyes...he's going to be a stunner when he gets older. i wanna be apart of their family! lol


----------



## ByeKitty

lemonsherry said:


> knox is sooo beautiful! those eyes...he's going to be a stunner when he gets older. i wanna be apart of their family! lol



Agree!! The whole family is good looking (both bio and adopted kids), but Knox has such dreamy eyes! He is so cute


----------



## Chanel522

Angie looks great!!


----------



## winnstar123

I like Z's outfit, I  think hers clothing always stand out in that family...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wonder if these two were married quietly. They have been engaged for going on two years.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wonder if these two were married quietly. They have been engaged for going on two years.



Aren't marriage records public? I think it would have come out.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Janet was married for years and no one knew until she got a divorce.

I am not sure how any of this works.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

17 tatts, woah. I wonder who has more, her or The Depp?


----------



## AEGIS

BagOuttaHell said:


> Janet was married for years and no one knew until she got a divorce.
> 
> I am not sure how any of this works.





Janet also GOT married again and nobody knew.  She is a master of hiding marriages.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Angelina Jolie debuts a large new tattoo on her right arm as she gets to work on her new movie in Australia*
> 
> She's probably one of the most tattooed actresses in Hollywood, with an estimated 17 different designs.
> 
> And  now Angelina Jolie has added yet another inking to her already-vast  collection, debuting the new etching as she began work on her new movie  in Sydney, Australia, on Monday.
> 
> The  lengthy piece of writing on her right arm appears to be in Arabic, and  sits directly below another Arabic script tattoo Angelina has which  means Determination.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/09/article-0-1BB61414000005DC-15_634x842.jpg
> New addition: Angelina Jolie debuted a new tattoo as she stepped out in Sydney, Australia, on Monday
> 
> Angelina displayed the new tattoo as she strolled along the dock to catch a water taxi to head to work in Sydney.
> 
> Looking  casual but chic, Angelina wore a black T-shirt, trousers and flip  flops, carrying a hat to ensure her porcelain complexion didn't get  burned by the strong Australian sun.
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/09/article-0-1BB61414000005DC-60_306x279.jpg
> But what does it mean? The lengthy etching on her right arm appears to be in Arabic
> 
> 
> 
> She finished off her look with  mirrored aviator sunglasses and left her brunette hair loose, smiling as she strolled along in the sunshine.
> 
> It is thought Angelina, who is known for getting inkings to mark important developments in her life, may have had the tattoo done following her  double mastectomy operation earlier this year.
> Some of her other meaningful etchings include a quote from Tennessee Williams in memory of her late mother Marcheline Bertrand, and the  geographical coordinates of where each of her six children were born.
> 
> Angelina  is currently in Australia with her brood to film her new movie  Unbroken, while fiancé Brad Pitt stays in the UK shooting his latest  project.
> 
> While it was originally reported that she would film Unbroken in Hawaii, it  seems her plans changed following a whirlwind 24-hour visit with son Pax back in July.
> 
> It is the second feature film Angelina  will direct, following 2011's In The Land Of Blood And Honey, which was  nominated for a Golden Globe.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/09/article-2415910-1BB62528000005DC-851_634x586.jpg
> Back to work: Angelina looked in good spirits as she headed off to work on her new directorial project Unbroken
> 
> 
> 
> Unbroken tells the inspirational true story of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic  runner and air force second lieutenant who survived for 47 days adrift  in the Pacific Ocean without food or water when his plane crashed during World War II in 1943.
> 
> After enduring endless shark attacks and aerial strikes, he was eventually  captured by the Japanese and tortured in a prisoner-of-war camp until  the end of the war in 1945.
> 
> Meanwhile, it was revealed last week that Angelina is set to be honoured with her second Oscar -  this time for her humanitarian work.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/09/09/article-2415910-1BB68B18000005DC-459_634x530.jpg
> Recent addition: The tattoo was noticeably absent from Angelina's arm when she was pictured last month
> 
> 
> The Academy of Motion Picture Arts and Sciences will present the star with  the honorary Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award at the 5th Annual  Governors Awards on November 16.
> 'The Governors Awards pay tribute to  individuals who've made indelible contributions in their respective  fields. We couldn't be more excited for this year's honorees,' reads a  statement by Academy President Cheryl Boone Isaacs, which was released  on Thursday.
> 
> It will  be the second Oscar for Jolie - she received a gong for Girl,  Interrupted in 1999 - who the Academy praised for being an 'impassioned  advocate for humanitarian causes, traveling widely to promote  organisations and social justice efforts such as the Prevent Sexual  Violence Initiative.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ebuts-new-inking-right-arm.html#ixzz2eOp6oJsa
> ​




She needs a bra...






BagOuttaHell said:


> Janet was married for years and no one knew until she got a divorce.
> 
> I am not sure how any of this works.



Both times....I've been saying for ages they are married...soon as brad knocked her up I think he married her.


----------



## twiggers

Marriage licenses can be confidential. So it's possible to hide it. At least this is true in the State of California.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/10/angelina-jolie-goes-bowling-in-australia-with-all-six-kids/

Angelina Jolie and her lovely children leave Strike Bowling Centre after having an afternoon of fun together on Tuesday (August 10) at the EntertainmentQuarter in Moore Park, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress was joined by all six of her kids  Maddox, 12, Pax, 9, Zahara, 8, Shiloh, 7, and five-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox  for the family outing that day.

The day before, Angelina was seen heading to work and displaying her new arm tattoo.

Over the weekend, Angie and the kids went to the aquarium together.


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

She has the most amazing family ever!


----------



## PopcoutureGirl

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/10/angelina-jolie-goes-bowling-in-australia-with-all-six-kids/



LOVE GIRLS HOLDING HANDS!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute kiddos!


----------



## gazoo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/07/angelina-jolie-kids-visit-the-sea-life-sydney-aquarium/
> 
> Angelina Jolie and five of her adorable children visit the Sea Life Sydney Aquarium located in Darling Harbour on Sunday (September 8) in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress was joined by her kids Pax, 9, Zahara, 8, Shiloh, 7, and her five-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox for the family outing. Her son Maddox was noticeably missing from the group.
> 
> Vivienne and Zahara each were seen holding Finding Nemo fish dolls while Knox got a cool looking green toy.
> 
> Angie and the kids are down under while she works on her next directorial feature Unbroken. Papa Brad Pitt was in Canada this weekend attending the premiere of his film 12 Years a Slave during the 2013 Toronto Film Festival.



Aw - Vivian looks like she's wearing liquid leggings!  So cute!!  
All of these children are beautiful (Holy Moly Maddox is HUGE!) and look individual and happy.  I love that they let their children each have their own sense of style.  As a mom, this feels more authentic than some celebrity children that are color coordinated to their mum in all pap shots.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gazoo said:


> Aw - Vivian looks like she's wearing liquid leggings!  So cute!!
> All of these children are beautiful (Holy Moly Maddox is HUGE!) and look individual and happy.  I love that they let their children each have their own sense of style.  As a mom, this feels more authentic than some celebrity children that are color coordinated to their mum in all pap shots.



I think that's Pax, not Maddox. 

Angie is glowing, her skin looks radiant.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she means in the other pic. Maddox had a serious growth spurt. He is almost the same height as Ang.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/11/angelina-jolie-catches-a-flight-with-shiloh-pax/

Angelina Jolie and two of her children catch a departing flight on Thursday morning (September 12) in Sydney, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress was joined by her kids Pax, 9, and Shiloh, 7, to go scout some more locations for her upcoming film Unbroken.

The day before, Angie was spotted at the airport after going on a scouting trip without her kids, who are all down under with her while she works on her new movie.

Angelina took all six of her kids bowling earlier in the week for a fun family outing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/11/angelina-jolie-catches-a-flight-with-shiloh-pax/
> 
> Angelina Jolie and two of her children catch a departing flight on Thursday morning (September 12) in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress was joined by her kids Pax, 9, and Shiloh, 7, to go scout some more locations for her upcoming film Unbroken.
> 
> The day before, Angie was spotted at the airport after going on a scouting trip without her kids, who are all down under with her while she works on her new movie.
> 
> Angelina took all six of her kids bowling earlier in the week for a fun family outing.


I think Shiloh wears her bros hand me downs. Haha.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This hair is close to Angie's natural color isn't it? I read somewhere that she's a natural blonde.


----------



## Swanky

No, I don't think so.  She was blonde as a child, but not as she got older, or even into her teens.


*As a child
*







*As a teen
*










I do like it with highlighted hair, it's softer.


----------



## chowlover2

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> No, I don't think so.  She was blonde as a child, but not as she got older, or even into her teens.
> 
> 
> *As a child*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *As a teen*
> 
> healthandbeauty.net.au/images/teen-angelina-jolie1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do like it with highlighted hair, it's softer.


I like it highlighted as well. When she won for Gia, I thought she was sheer perfection. Hair, weight, everything.


----------



## Sasha2012

Both Angelina and her brother were blonde's as kids. Angelina was a beautiful child and she takes after her mom so much. Her kids look like their grandfather too.


pictures via Daily Mail


----------



## Swanky

Yes, her mother was a stunner, just naturally gorgeous!


----------



## chowlover2

Her Mom was beautiful!


----------



## Swanky

Thank the lords! lol

*Brad Pitt Gets a Haircut for New Film*
people.com






Brad Pitt
Splash News Online; FameFlynet


Hair today, gone tomorrow. 

Brad Pitt showed off a new haircut on the set of his latest film, _Fury_, on Tuesday. The actor, 49, appears to have traded his shoulder-length blond hair for a much shorter buzz cut. 

Though it's tucked under a white baseball hat, gone are Pitt's longer locks, replaced by a much newer &#8211; and neater &#8211; look. Not since Pitt filmed 2011's _Moneyball_ has his hair been so short.  

_Fury_ centers around a group of Americans living in Nazi Germany at the end of World War II. It costars _The Perks of Being a Wallflower_'s Logan Lerman and Shia LaBeouf. 
 While the new 'do is a much different look for the formerly shaggy star, changing his appearance for a role is nothing unusual for Pitt. He recently donned cowboy gear for _The Counselor_ and played a zombie-slaying dad in _World War Z_.  

Before the chop, Pitt cleaned up nicely with his long hair tied back in a ponytail for the Toronto Film Festival, where he was promoting his upcoming film _12 Years a Slave_.


----------



## Belle49

Wow Her mom was GORGEOUS


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yes..I too prefer Brad with short hair!


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie: Arts & Crafts Afternoon with Shiloh & Vivienne! *






*Angelina Jolie* and her kids *Shiloh*, 7, and *Vivienne*, 5, go to an arts and crafts store together on Sunday afternoon (September 15) in Sydney, Australia.
 The 38-year-old actress is down under with all six of her children while working on her upcoming directorial feature _Unbroken_. She was most recently seen catching a flight for a scouting trip with two of the kids.
*Angie*&#8216;s ex-husband *Billy Bob Thornton* recently spoke out about her being the recipient of this year&#8217;s Humanitarian Oscar and had nothing but praise to say.
 &#8220;I am absolutely proud. No one deserves it more, when you put your  life out there like she has it is humbling for the rest of us,&#8221; *Billy Bob *told FOX411.  &#8220;This is someone who can just go along and be a star, but instead she  really puts herself out there for people, and no one deserves it more.&#8221;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Hate Angie's shoes..bet they are comfortable though.

Love Viv's dress..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She won the humanitarian Oscar? How awesome.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16/brad-pitt-shows-off-short-sexy-haircut/

Brad Pitt shows off his sexy and sleek new short haircut while arriving on the set of his new film Fury on Saturday (September 14) in London, England.

The 49-year-old actor was seen last week wearing a hat over his new short hair, but this is our first glimpse at the new do and we think he looks great!

Brad hasnt had his hair this short since filming his 2011 movie Moneyball.

Over the weekend, Brads fiancee Angelina Jolie was spotted out and about with two of their children in Australia, where she is working on her upcoming directorial feature Unbroken.


----------



## Swanky

Soooooo much better!!


----------



## legaldiva

I'd love to see them do a movie together again


----------



## Michele26

Now shave the gray beard.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like it long. 

But I wouldn't kick him out the door. lol.


----------



## LADC_chick

Yeah, I'm not feeling this short cut. I've not been one to think that Brad was the hottest thing walking around (hello, Idris Elba!), and I think it's because for the time he had the short haircut, I've felt it made his jawline look way too Ken Dollish for my tastes. The longer hair helped to offset that, I thought.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm loving his shorter hair do...makes him look younger, imo..


----------



## Swanky

And cleaner


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Shia LaBeouf command attention in their army fatigues in first look at new World War II movie Fury*

Brad Pitt and his co-stars have been  busy shooting the first scenes for their new film Fury in the UK  countryside and now fans have been given their first official look at  the WWII film.
Director David Ayer shared the photo, captioned 'The Crew of the Fury', with his Twitter followers on Thursday.
The image shows 49-year-old Brad commanding atention as he sits in the middle of the group on top of a tank.

Brad is seen posing alongside his  co-stars Shia LaBeouf, Michael Pena, Logan Lerman and Jon Bernthal, with  the fivesome dressed in their army fatigues as they sit on top of the  movie's other big star, their tank named Fury.

The  biopic, which is scheduled to hit cinemas in November 2014, tells the  story of a crew of a Sherman tank in the final weeks of the war.

Written by director David Ayer, the  film sees the crew take on a desperate German division facing an almost  hopeless predicament. 

To prepare for the role Brad has  recently been spotted getting tank driving lessons through the  countryside accompanied by instructors. 
The  actor looked like all his boyhood dreams had come true as he rode  around in a huge tank in the English countryside earlier this month.

Brad  has also been prepping for his role in other ways though, cutting off  his floppy golden locks to reveal a sexy short back and sides last week.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tention-look-new-World-War-II-movie-Fury.html

​
​

​


----------



## bisousx

That was nice of Billy Bob... To speak highly of her


----------



## d-girl1011

I miss the long hair


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angie and the twins. Hong Kong 9-20-13:


----------



## Chanel522

I don't think I like the lighter hair on her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Me neither..I like it better darker.


----------



## Chanel522

This color washes her out too much or something.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/27/angelina-jolie-has-shopping-outing-with-daughter-zahara/

Angelina Jolie steps out looking gorgeous after shopping at the David Jones department store on Thursday afternoon (September 26) in Sydney, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress was joined for the shopping excursion by her daughter Zahara, 8, who were both escorted to their car after leaving the store.

In case you missed the news, Angelinas film Maleficent had its release date pushed forward! The film will hit theaters on May 30, 2014 as opposed to July 2, 2014, as originally planned.

Angelina and her kids are currently in Sydney to prep for her upcoming film Unbroken, which she will direct.


----------



## jun3machina

She looks sooo gaunt!!:what:


----------



## Vidarose

She and Zahara have the same size legs.


----------



## Grace123

I'm trying to figure out why her nipples are always erect? Is that something they did during surgery? Did they have to remove and replace them? 

I'm asking because I had a breast reduction last April and my surgeon removed and resized my nipples and reattached them. They are just now beginning to 'pop' out and I'm wondering why Angie's are always erect when we see them? Anyone know or am I forced to google?


----------



## Swanky

*Brick Club! Brad Pitt takes twins Knox and Vivienne for a fun day out at Legoland Windsor*

Disneyland may have a small world, but Windsor has Legoland.
And after Brad Pitt paid the British resort a visit on Saturday, the land of bricks just got that bit cooler.
The  Hollywood star took his five-year old twins Knox and Vivienne to the  children's theme park, and needless to say, his presence made most  visitors' day out just that bit more memorable.






Grand day out: Brad Pitt takes twins Knox and Vivienne to Legoland Windsor

 During their time at  the resort, Brad, 50, took his children on the Fairy Tale Brook boat  ride, where they checked out the lego-made characters from children's  classic story books, dotted around the greenery. 

  And it didn't seem like Brad  was cutting any queues to get to the rides first, for he can be seen  lining up and waiting his turn with Knox and Vivienne.
But while the two young ones were the target audience for the theme park, their dad certainly had a good time too.





 Just the three of us: The Hollywood actor was  without fiancée Angelina Jolie and their other children Shiloh, Pax,  Zahara and Maddox





 Just like everyone else: Brad didn't use his star status to jump the line

According to upcoming singer Chloe Howl, Pitt spent a lot of money on one particular game at Legoland, run by her sister Sophie.
'He spent over £40 playing my sister's game again and again and won a prize EVERYTIME,' the No Strings singer tweeted on Friday.
But  while everyone seemed to recognised the Hollywood star at Legoland  Windsor, Brad didn't experience the same sort of recognition when he met  World War II veteran Peter Comfort.
The ex-tank crewman was invited onto Pitt's latest film Fury, where the 50-year old actor plays Wardaddy, the commander of a Sherman tank unit made up of Shia La Beouf, Logan Lerman, Michael Peña.






Winner: According to singer Chloe Howl, Brad spent £40 on the game managed by her sister Sophie, and won a few prizes





 Wholesome fun: Brad took the twins on the Fairy Tale Brook boat ride and on the funfair games

Producers asked the  90-year old vet to watch them film the war movie, and help the actors  understand the true realities of life in a Sherman.
But  it took a quick search on Google for Peter to find out who exactly Brad  Pitt was, as he hadn't clue when he was first invited; a story that he  shared with the cast and crew who found it hilarious.
'Mr Pitt was very friendly and charming actually but I didn&#8217;t know who he was,' Comfort told *The Daily Mirror*.
'I  said to him "Until last night I didn&#8217;t have a clue who you were and  then I googled you and you&#8217;ve been in quite a lot of films".






First look: Brad Pitt, Shia LaBeouf, Logan Lerman, Michael Pena and Jon Bernthal pose in costume for their WWII drama Fury



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-fun-day-Legoland-Windsor.html#ixzz2gI0vr4aO 
​


----------



## Staci_W

Grace123 said:


> I'm trying to figure out why her nipples are always erect? Is that something they did during surgery? Did they have to remove and replace them?
> 
> I'm asking because I had a breast reduction last April and my surgeon removed and resized my nipples and reattached them. They are just now beginning to 'pop' out and I'm wondering why Angie's are always erect when we see them? Anyone know or am I forced to google?



I have implants and my nipples are usually erect. It's really annoying. They can get painfully hard, especially during my period. I have noticed that the longer I've had my implants this has gotten better though.


----------



## Staci_W

I would just like Angelina to wear some color. Ya know, throw on a pink shirt or something.


----------



## Chanel522

Staci_W said:


> I have implants and my nipples are usually erect. It's really annoying. They can get painfully hard, especially during my period. I have noticed that the longer I've had my implants this has gotten better though.



Same.  I always have to wear a lightly lined bra.


----------



## HandbagAngel

Back to post #3892, look at the proportion of her ankles and the boots!


----------



## Swanky

I have implants and don't have this issue. . .  unless I"m cold 
A bra is a good thing AJ


----------



## Michele26

HandbagAngel said:


> Back to post #3892, look at the proportion of her ankles and the boots!



OMG! Her legs look like sticks.


----------



## AEGIS

Z loves a printed pant


----------



## HavPlenty

They always seem to find time with all of their children.


----------



## Sweetpea83

HavPlenty said:


> They always seem to find time with all of their children.



Yep!


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie takes time out from directing her latest movie for  shopping trip and circus visit with three of her children in Sydney
*
 She&#8217;s busy working on her second  directorial offering in Australia but Angelina Jolie still managed to  make time for her children. 
The  38-year-old actress took three of her children Pax, nine, Zahara, eight  Shiloh, seven, on a fun outing in Sydney on Saturday where she treated  them to a shopping trip at the Bondi Junction shopping centre. 
The fun didn&#8217;t end there as the family later spent the afternoon at the Great Moscow Circus, in Rose Bay.





Mommy time: Although Angelina Jolie is working  on her second directorial effort in Sydney, she made time to take some  of her children out for a fun day of adventures on Saturday 

For the morning trip to the shops,  Angelina, who is engaged to the children&#8217;s father Brad Pitt, dressed up  in a skintight black dress with a slit in the front. 

 She added flat shoes, which tied around her ankles and added large sunglasses and a small black bag. 

The stunning actress &#8211; who shocked  the world earlier this year after revealed she had a double mastectomy  after discovering she carried the BRCA1 gene which leads to a greater  risk of cancer - looked fit and healthy on her outing with the kids. 
Angelina, who had a reconstruction following her surgery, looked thrilled to be  spending the day with her children and put her arm around Shiloh while  holding on to Zahara&#8217;s hand. 









 Family day out: Angelina Jolie dressed to impress as she took three of her children out for a day of adventures in Sydney





 Doting mother: Angelina kept a close watch over Pax as she took him and his sisters Zahara and Shiloh to the circus in Sydney
Independent Pax walked casually alongside his mother and sisters for the family day out as they visited a surf and skate store.
As ever, the Jolie-Pitt children showed off their varying styles with  Zahara donning a T-shirt featuring a tiger and cut-off denim shorts. 






 Mommy and me time: Angelina took some of her  kids for a fun day of shopping followed by a trip to the circus in  Sydney on Saturday

Independent Pax walked casually alongside his mother and sisters for the family day out as they visited a surf and skate storeAs  ever, the Jolie-Pitt children showed off their varying styles with  Zahara donning a T-shirt featuring a tiger and cut-off denim shorts. Tomboy  Shiloh wore a T-shirt for football team the New Orleans Saints along  with a hoodie and dark trousers while Pax was equally casual in a  striped T-shirt and black pants. 

Tomboy  Shiloh wore a T-shirt for football team the New Orleans Saints along  with a hoodie and dark trousers while Pax was equally casual in a  striped T-shirt and black pants. 

The  entire family had an outfit change for their trip to the circus, with  Angelina wearing slim black trousers and a black shirt. 






 Excited: Angelina looked more excited than her children to attend the circus in Sydney

Although the actress  opted for sky high Christian Louboutins, that didn&#8217;t stop her from  getting involved and she was spotted visiting the Shetland Ponies. 
Zahara  kept to her tiger theme with a different top, Shiloh opted for black  trousers and a blue shirt while Pax covered up in a hoodie.


----------



## Swanky

Dressed to impress: Angelina dressed up for her  visit to the circus,  donning an all black ensemble and carrying a huge  designer handbag
While Angelina recorded some footage on her phone, Shiloh appeared more interested in her bucket of popcorn.
Although  there was no sign of her oldest child Maddox, 12, Angelina&#8217;s  youngest  kids, five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne were thousands of  miles away  on a visit to Legoland in Windsor with their dad. 






Family fun: Angelina and Zahara spent the day shopping and then enjoyed a trip to the circus


Brad took the children  to the British theme park where they went on the  Fairy Tale Brook boat  ride, checking out the Lego-made characters from  children's classic  story books, dotted around the greenery.





Designer: While Angelina donned sky high Christian Louboutin heels, she didn't mind traipsing through the mud at the circus






Shopping: Earlier the family enjoyed a shopping trip where Angelina donned a skintight dress with a slit

And it didn't seem like  Brad was cutting any queues to get to the rides  first, as he was seen  lining up and waiting his turn with Knox and  Vivienne.
But while the two young ones were the target audience for the theme park, their dad certainly had a good time too. 





Take your seats: Angelina was escorted to her seat at the circus in Sydney

According to upcoming singer Chloe Howl, Pitt spent a lot of money on one particular game at Legoland, run by her sister Sophie.
'He spent over £40 playing my sister's game again and again and won a prize EVERYTIME,' the No Strings singer tweeted on Friday.







Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rcus-visit-children-Sydney.html#ixzz2gJ6mu8TJ


----------



## Chanel522

Do you think she has fillers in her face to keep it looking full?  It's weird that as thin as she is her face wouldn't be more gaunt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Love both those pairs of shoes.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Love both those pairs of shoes.



Me too! What do you think of the fishnets?


----------



## jokester

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Me too! What do you think of the fishnets?


The fishnet is part of the shoe.
http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/resillissima-dentelle.html


----------



## lanasyogamama

That's an odd look for the circus.  I wish she'd show us more casual looks, she does them really well.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Me too! What do you think of the fishnets?



I love! It's actually part of the boot as Jokester said.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jokester said:


> The fishnet is part of the shoe.
> http://us.christianlouboutin.com/us_en/shop/women/resillissima-dentelle.html



Interesting...cool idea..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love her bags, sunnies and shoes. She is not into clothes. She is an accesories gal.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I love! It's actually part of the boot as Jokester said.



Just saw this, they are soo cool


----------



## NY_Mami

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Me too! What do you think of the fishnets?


 
Those are attached to the shoe...


----------



## beebee2526

does anyone know who makes her gold flash lens sunglasses????


----------



## jokester

beebee2526 said:


> does anyone know who makes her gold flash lens sunglasses????


Ray-bans


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's Double Rings Spark Secret Wedding Rumors*

Has *Angelina Jolie* followed in the footsteps of stealthy brides *Kerry Washington*, *Blake Lively* and *Zoe Saldana*?
Rumors are swirling that the actress has secretly tied the knot with *Brad Pitt*. The speculation stems from recent photos of the Jolie wearing a new ring on her wedding finger. The _Maleficent _star  rocked the lighter band while shopping with her children in Bondi  Beach, Australia, on Sunday, Sept. 29. The Oscar winner has been wearing the other gold band on her left ring finger since March.
*VIDEO: Brad Pitt talks wedding plans*
_Unbroken _director Jolie, 38, and _Fury _star Pitt, 49, announced their engagement in April 2012 after seven years of dating. The _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_  costars have downplayed wedding talks in the press ever since. "We get a  lot of pressure from the kids," he told E! News in November 2012. "We  didn't realize how much it meant to them."
This isn't the first time Jolie and Pitt have been the subjects of wedding rumors. The mom of six most recently shot down reports in March, flatly telling reporters her gold band is "not" a wedding ring.


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/465280/angelina-jolie-s-double-rings-spark-secret-wedding-rumors


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Keep 'em guessing Jolie.  I love those sunnies.


----------



## legaldiva

I can never say or post it enough.  I love that she wears all black almost exclusively


----------



## Swanky

Oh ewwww, didn't realize he was an ashtray mouth 

*Not much of a honeymoon! Brad Pitt smokes his way through another day filming new movie Fury amid wedding rumours 
*
 He is rumored to have tied the knot with his wife after she was spotted wearing a new gold band on her wedding finger.

However, it didn't look as though Brad Pitt was having much of a honeymoon on the set of his new film Fury.

While  his wife Angelina is spending time in Australia with the children, Brad  has been hard at work on the action movie, currently filming in Oxford.







 Taking a break: Brad Pitt was seen smoking on the Oxfordshire set of his new World War II move Fury 

Looking dirt-stained in character, Brad was also seen smoking on the set of the film. 

Brad, who has been pictured smoking in the past, admitted last year that he quit smoking marijuana after becoming depressed. 

The World War II movie, also starring Shia LaBeouf, has been filmed this week in the Oxfordshire country. 






 Off duty: Brad certainly wasn't in character  when smoking on the set of his World War II drama, as he was also seen  holding a bottle of Lucozade Sport 






Ciggie break: Brad is hard at work on his new film in the UK while Angelina spends time with the children in Australia 





Puff daddy: Brad was on set in England, while his children were with Angelina in Australia 


Fury, which is  scheduled to hit cinemas in November 2014, tells the story of a crew of a  Sherman tank taking on a dangerous mission in the final weeks of the  war.

Written  by director David Ayer, the film sees the crew take on a desperate  German division facing an almost hopeless predicament.

Angelina,  who announced she and the World War Z star were engaged in April 2012,  has been photographed wearing a mysterious sparkly ring on her wedding  finger while shopping in Bondi Beach in Sydney, Australia.






 Someone call the prop department! Brad chugs a bottle of Lucozade Sport on the set of his new World War II movie 







 Energy boost: Brad, who turns 50 this year,  needed a little pick me up as he smoked a cigarette and drank an energy  drink on set 






Did they or didn't they? Angelina and Brad have sparked wedding rumours after the actress showed off a new gold band 
The  38-year-old star began wearing an understated gold ring belonging to  Brad's great grandmother in April, as she deemed it to be more  appropriate for her charity trips, but her new jewellery is thicker. 

The brunette beauty stepped out wearing the two rings together on Sunday but her $250,000 engagement ring was nowhere in sight.

Angelina  and Brad have been together since meeting on the set of Mr. and Mrs.  Smith in 2005 and have six children together,  Maddox, 12, Pax, nine,  Zahara, eight, Shiloh, seven, and five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lina-Jolie-wedding-rumours.html#ixzz2gWAhjx8t 
​


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks like a walking skeleton.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks like a walking skeleton.



You're killing me!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angie at Werris Creek railway station (Australia).


----------



## Sasha2012

She has stayed silent on rumours that she has secretly married her fiance Brad Pitt.

And on Wednesday, Angelina stepped out in Australia yet again displaying her new gold band worn on her wedding finger.

Mail Online contacted Angelina's representatives who have so far been unavailable to confirm or deny the reports.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-gold-band-wedding-finger.html#ixzz2gcXyP4Bb


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks terrible. So thin


----------



## pinkfeet

She is really having fun with those implants, going braless all the time. lol


----------



## Chanel522

I think she still looks absolute gorgeous.  No thinner than she's been for years 

Yuck to Brad smoking...I hate that.  Makes him less attractive to me now.


----------



## AEGIS

i never see Brad smoke...he must only smoke when at work for certain films 
as long as it's not around his kids....idc


----------



## Sweetpea83

He looks hot..minus the cig. But ita..as long as he doesn't do it around his kids..


----------



## Junkenpo

who did the rings she's wearing?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I loved his longer hair. Reminded me of an older Tristan from LOTF.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt charity Make It Right showcases storm-sturdy houses buildable for $50K*

 	A group of architects  teaming with Brad Pitt  has thrown a  cutting-edge life preserver to the Sandy-ravaged Rockaways in Queens.
  	The actors Make it Right charity will build a $50,000  storm-resistant home in the neighborhood to showcase several designs  created in a competition by the American Institute of Architects and  Architecture for Humanity.
  	The winning design, called Resilient House, is a modern riff on the Rockaways renowned bungalows.


 	It features a split roof that creates a row of windows to keep the  house bright and warm year-round, plus other passive house features.
  	The house, designed by Toronto architects Sunstainable.TO, needs almost  no heating or cooling  in fact, it doesnt have a furnace and the air  conditioning unit is minimal.
  	Even if the power goes out, the house remains livable, designer Craig Rice said.
 	Thats a feature many locals would have appreciated during the cold snap that followed the Oct. 29 storm.
  	New Orleans-based St. Bernard Project, which built hundreds of homes  down south after disasters and dozens more in New York following Sandy,  will partner with Friends of the Rockaways to select a family to get the  home, and will raise money for additional homes.
  	But the designs arent only for a chosen few; schematics for all four  environmentally friendly and affordable homes are available to the  public.
 	Even if you cant afford your own architect, you should be able to  live in a sustainable, resilient home, said Zack Rosenburg, executive  director of the St. Bernard Project.
  	Of course, this is New York, so not everyone is so keen on the storm-fighting superhouse.
  	It reminds me of my grandmas place in North Carolina, said Denean  Ferguson, a resident of Beach 29th St., which flooded. All that  aluminum siding.
 	She and a number of other locals said their preferred design was a  runner-up called the Good Neighbor House, which looks like a traditional  Cape Cod.
  	The winner might work for young folks, but I prefer a Victorian, she said.
  	Not to worry, Rice said.
  	Theres no reason it couldnt be toned down with more traditional  materials, he said. The aluminum siding, for example, could also be  wooden slats.
  	All that matters is that the houses will be going up.
  	People will be accepting of whatever gets built, said Dolores Orr,  co-chairwoman of Community Board 14. People cheer whenever they see  construction fences going up. Who could complain about a few free houses  for people in need?

Source: http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york...ses-50k-storm-sturdy-houses-article-1.1478164
​​​​​


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie with Unbroken Hero Louis Zamperini: PHOTO*



Angelina Jolie  met Louis Zamperini, the 96-year-old former Olympic runner and World  War II prisoner of war, last winter when she signed on to direct _Unbroken,_ based on Zamperini's life. 



The pair became fast friends. 

"Angelina is a human dynamo, and I know she will tell this story  in the right way," said Zamperini, a bombardier who survived 47 days  adrift in a lifeboat after a plane crash  only to be taken prisoner by  the Japanese. Author Laura Hillenbrand's biography, _Unbroken,_ became a bestseller in 2010.

For  inspiration, Zamperini bestowed Jolie a gold pendant in the shape of a  running shoe  a prize from his running days  which she plans to wear  during filming, which kicks off later this month. 



Jolie says she only hopes the movie does him justice. 

"Like all readers of Laura's book and all people who love and  admire Louis, I am a fan," she said. "It will be hard to make a film  worthy of this great man. I am deeply honored to have the chance." 



Source:http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20744133,00.html


----------



## KatsBags

What a wonderful picture.


----------



## Chanel522

Aww, I love that .  She's truly an inspiring woman.


----------



## chowlover2

Yes, both Angie and Brad talk the talk and walk the walk. I love the idea of the affordable homes he has brought to Katrina and Sandy victims.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Michael Fassbender & Brad Pitt: Bromance Brewing?*

For Michael Fassbender, meeting and working with Brad Pitt on 2009's _Inglourious Basterds_ was a life-changing experience.  

"Brad is a wonderful human being who has a generous soul,"  Fassbender, 36, told PEOPLE at Wednesday's Cinema Society and Emporio  Armani screening of his new film _The Counselor_ in New York. "I have a lot of reasons to thank him. He has always been a real champion for me." 

In addition to _The Counselor_, the Irish-German actor reteams with his _Basterds_ costar in the Oscar-buzzy movie _12 Years a Slave_, opening Oct. 18. 

"After  we first worked together, he was talking to a lot of people in  Hollywood about me, and I really thank him for doing that," says the  brooding _X-Men_ and _Shame_ star. 



"Brad not only supported me, but he also encouraged and helped other  young talent. He is one of those guys that we need in the industry." 

Fassbender adds, "_12 Years a Slave_ wouldn't have happened without Brad and his company, Plan B. I'm very grateful that he became a part of it." 

Now that the two hunks have become close professional colleagues, is there a possible bromance brewing between them? 

"I don't know about that, because he never returns my phone  calls or emails," Fassbender joked. "I've been following him ever since.  I'm trying to get involved in any film he's doing so I can be with  him!" 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20743975,00.html


----------



## Swanky

*She doesn't need to wear black! Angelina Jolie pulls off  wide-brimmed hat as the rest of her clothes hang off her while the  mystery ring remains on her wedding finger
*
While busy scouting out film  locations for her latest movie, Angelina Jolie showed off her tiny frame  in a casual all-black outfit.
The 38-year-old's clothes appeared to hang off her as she stepped off a boat in Queensland, Australia, on Wednesday,
Angelina, whose diminishing weight has been focused on in the past, had a huge smile on her face as she waved to photographers.







Working mum: Angelina Jolie was spotted scouting for locations for her upcoming film Unbroken in Queensland, Australia
The mother-of-six sported a wide-brimmed, black hat which gave her a glamorous air when she got into an awaiting car.
While  wearing a loose, slightly-sheer top, it was Angelina's legs that looked  the skinniest of all as her plain trousers hung from her.

Despite the sunshine, the Hollywood  A-lister wore a cardigan as well as carrying a coat, while her Ray Ban  aviator sunglasses stayed firmly on her face.






 Successful trip? The actress looked tiny as she got off a boat wearing an all-black outfit





Shady lady: The star waved to photographers from under a wide-rimmed hat

There was a distinct lack of colour in Angelina's outfit as she also held a large, black handbag and masculine black boots.
The  star sparked more marriage rumours by continuing to wear the new gold  band on her wedding finger, which was first seen earlier this month.
The  sighting comes after Brad allegedly spent more than $250,000 on  diamonds during a visit with the actress to a jewellery store in Hong  Kong last month.
Speaking  previously about his intention to wed Angelina, Brad said last November:  'The time is nigh. It's soon. I got a good feeling about it.'





 Hard-working: The busy actress wasn't accompanied by any of her children during her outing
Angelina  is gearing up to direct her latest movie, which is based on the book  Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption,  by Laura Hillenbrand.
 The biopic follows the life of American Olympic runner Louis Zamperini who was captured by the Japanese military.
In  a statement released by Universal Pictures, she said that it was a real  privilege to bring the 96-year-old war hero&#8217;s story to the big screen,  the Sydney Morning Herald reported.






Helping hand: Angelina needed some assistance when leaving the boat






Time to leave: The producer managed to look glamorous despite her casual outfit as she got into an awaiting car


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ystery-ring-wedding-finger.html#ixzz2hz6wjGDM


----------



## TC1

Pretty sure Brad has always smoked. Even when he was with Jennifer Anitson..they both said they were wanting to quit. I watched Tomb Raider a few weeks ago...that weight is when Angelina looked her best. IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yup..?also Gia movie.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup..?also Gia movie.



I agree!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/22/angelina-jolie-hard-at-work-on-unbroken-set/

Angelina Jolie chats with some crew members while hard at work on the set of her latest film Unbroken on Monday (October 21) in Queensland, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress, who is directing the movie, had a blue screen set up outdoors for some special effects!

Angelinas doctor who performed her double mastectomy earlier this year has spoken out about women needing to be in charge of their healthcare.

A woman is the captain of her own health care team, and the doctors involved should be co-captains with her, working with her to help achieve the best outcomes, Dr. Jay Orringer told Fox News about Angelinas proactive decisions.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/26/angelina-jolie-shops-in-queensland-with-the-twins/

Angelina Jolie holds her five-year-old son Knoxs hand while going shopping with her twins on Sunday afternoon (October 27) in Queensland, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress also brought along Vivienne and Pax to pick up some party balloons. Perhaps she is planning a Halloween party for the family this weekend?

Earlier in the week, Angelina was spotted on the set of her film Unbroken, which she is currently directing down under in Australia.

Brad Pitts new movie The Counselor, in which he has a supporting role, opened in theaters this weekend and unfortunately isnt expected to do well at the box office with just $9 million. It also received a dreaded D CinemaScore from audiences, according to Deadline.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Viv is getting so tall!


----------



## Yuki85

I love Angelina, but why does  not she wear bra!!!


----------



## Swanky

It's VERY unflattering.


----------



## kcf68

Not that I know personally but sometimes after you get reconstruction, bras can be very uncomfortable according to people I know!  My MIL can only wear the softest no support bra without pads.


----------



## Swanky

She should be able to wear a soft sports bra style bra.


----------



## Yuki85

yes a soft sports or style bra.


----------



## scarlet555

Needs a bra, there are all sorts of bra out there.  Even loose ones.  I thought with breast implants, you need a bra to prevent the implants from sagging and to help form breast shape?


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt Auction Off Miraval Wine Barrel for $13,800*


It's going to cost you a pretty penny to get your paws on some of *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt*'s wine!
A barrel of organic wine from their Miraval estate has just been sold for $13,800 at an auction where the proceeds go to an agricultural project in Africa.
Michael Latz, the mayor of Correns, said that the annual sale in his village is designed to help people living in the ********ic Republic of the Congo.
"We've organized this sale in solidarity with the people of the Kivu region," he told reporters.
The money raised is said to be donated to a project that aims to teach young people about sustainable farming.
And Brangelina's barrel seemed to be the top seller of the event.
The couple's wine has been a bestseller for quite some time now.
Earlier this year, all 6,000 bottles of their Miraval Rose 2012 sold out within hours of them going on sale.
Produced at their French estate in Correns that the couple acquired in 2008, the wine is a joint venture between the famous couple and French winemaker *Marc Perrin*.

Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/476298/...tt-auction-off-miraval-wine-barrel-for-13-800


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Embodies Evil in Maleficent Poster*

Angelina Jolie is hauntingly beautiful as malevolent Maleficent in the new poster for the film about _Sleeping Beauty_'s villain. 

Her translucent skin, red lips and yellow eyes pop out from  behind a large, sharp collar, and her bewitching stare is offset by  black horns that appear to be encased in leather. 



The look is so frightening that Jolie, 38, startled children who came to visit the _Maleficent_ set. 

"These  little kids would visit the set, and I would think, 'Oh, I am a Disney  character,' so I would go over to them, and say, 'Hi there.' They would  just scream," Jolie said. 



The magnificent costume didn't fool her own children though, who are also in the film.  Pax, 9, and Zahara, 8, have small walk-on roles, while Vivienne, 5,  plays the young Princess Aurora. The older Aurora is played by Elle Fanning. 

_Maleficent_  in 3D  opens in theaters on May 30. 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20754916,00.html


----------



## Chanel522

AJ is so gorgeous...sigh


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She was made for this role.


----------



## GTOFan

oooo can't wait to see!


----------



## Swanky

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She was made for this role.



Backhanded compliment? Lol!


----------



## LADC_chick

A little something to whet the appetite for those who may see the movie:

*Disney's Maleficent Official Teaser Trailer*


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

LADC_chick said:


> A little something to whet the appetite for those who may see the movie:
> 
> *Disney's Maleficent Official Teaser Trailer*




ok... well that was underwhelming, except the laugh at the end... Angelina Jolie's face is too much polished and pretty thus not very menacing, she doesn't have that cold vibe... But then again that is only the trailer! Sleeping Beauty is one of my fave Disney movies ever, and I hope they will do a fine job in their adaptation or whatever ideas they came up with....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh thanks for sharing the trailer! So looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> A little something to whet the appetite for those who may see the movie:
> 
> *Disney's Maleficent Official Teaser Trailer*




Thanks LADC' can't wait....

Alot of SFX though...


----------



## chowlover2

That looks good, thanks so much for posting LB!


----------



## CourtneyMc22

oh, wow! I'm pumped!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I am so pumped!


----------



## Yuki85

Woooww looks wooowwwwwwwwww


----------



## Fairy-bag

Thanks for sharing, can't wait!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Governors Awards 2013: Angelina Jolie, Steve Martin on upcoming honors*

It's an Oscar ceremony with dinner, drinks and no commercial breaks: For the fifth consecutive year, the board of the Governors of the Academy of the Motion Picture Arts and Sciences will present its honorary Academy Awards at a private, untelevised black-tie dinner.

Angelina Jolie, Angela Lansbury, Steve Martin and Italian costume designer Piero Tosi will receive Oscar statuettes at this year's Governors Awards, where they'll be feted by the likes of Anthony Hopkins and Tom Hanks in front of about 500 audience members consisting of the entertainment elite.

"This event is a celebration of film, and it is really the beginning of Academy Awards season," said Paula Wagner, one of the ceremony's producers.

In the lead-up to prestigious event, the stars weighed in on how they felt receiving their awards.

Angelina Jolie was "completely surprised" when she learned the academy leaders wanted to recognize her with the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award.

Oprah Winfrey received the honor last year. Past recipients also include Elizabeth Taylor, Quincy Jones, Jerry Lewis and Paul Newman.

"Paul Newman has been a hero of mine since I was a little girl," Jolie wrote in an email to The Associated Press from Australia, where she is directing her latest film, "Unbroken." "Receiving the Hersholt award makes me feel like I am on the right path but also reminds me I have more to do."

The 38-year-old actress-director is co-founder of the Prevent Sexual Violence Initiative and serves as special envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. Even with a flourishing career and family, Jolie said she always has time for humanitarian work.

"It is an honor and a pleasure to work on behalf of refugee children and victims of rape," she said. "No matter how much I have to do, how busy my life is, I am always aware that the challenges are absolutely nothing in comparison to what they face on a daily basis."

More to article in link: http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-207_162...gelina-jolie-steve-martin-on-upcoming-honors/


----------



## Avril

OMG love the trailer! It looks brilliant! Sleeping Beauty was always one of my fav Disney movies as a kid so I can't wait to see this!


----------



## bugn

Avril said:


> OMG love the trailer! It looks brilliant! Sleeping Beauty was always one of my fav Disney movies as a kid so I can't wait to see this!



+1
Me too


----------



## KatsBags

OMG!

Her voice is perfect!


----------



## jokester

*She's breathtaking! Angelina Jolie casts some black magic over the Governors Awards in stunning lace and sequined gown
*

   By  Iona Kirby
*PUBLISHED:*  21:36 EST, 16 November 2013   |   *UPDATED:*  21:43 EST, 16 November 2013   

 Fans are excited to see her as the  villainous Maleficent, but magnificent was the word that came to mind  when Angelina Jolie hit the red carpet on Saturday.
No doubt the actress turned every head within a mile radius as she showed up at the 2013 Governors Awards in Hollywood.
Angelina looked simply beautiful in a black gown that swept the floor and boasted a small train.
 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tunning-lace-sequined-gown.html#ixzz2krrbcOyR 


​


----------



## chowlover2

Angie and Brad both look great in that pic! I can't get over how Maddox has grown up so fast!


----------



## Chanel522

Both Angie and Brad look great!  Beautiful family.


----------



## Ladybug09

http://m.refinery29.com/2013/11/57432/maleficent-makeup-collection?

Maleficent makeup by MAC.


----------



## GossipCult

Considering all that Angelina has gone through with her health issues, she looks stunning.  And Brad sure does look fantastic with the shorter hair.  He looks about 10 years younger without the long hair and beard.  There was a time (during the Team Jolie vs. Team Aniston days) that I wanted Angelina to just go away because she disgusted me.  Well, she did just that by quietly going away, raising her family and avoided throwing the whole situation in our face (like LeAnn Rimes does almost on a daily basis).  My opinion of her has completely changed and as a woman who has gone through a very painful situation with infidelity in a marriage, I have learned to forget what she did and respect her for her numerous humanitarian contributions and dedication to her family.  LeAnn should take a page from Angelina's book.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/17/angelina-jolie-accepts-jean-hersholt-humanitarian-award-video/

Angelina Jolie gracefully takes the stage to accept the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award during the 2013 Governors Awards presented by the AMPAS at The Ray Dolby Ballroom at Hollywood & Highland Center on Saturday (November 16) in Hollywood.

The 38-year-old actress was presented with the award by famed director George Lucas for her work as the co-founder of the Prevent Sexual Violence Initiative and for serving as a special envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees.

Earlier in the evening, Angelina arrived on the red carpet with her longtime love Brad Pit and their son Maddox, 12.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a touching speech. Brad and Maddox looked so proud. 

It was nice to see her brother and father there too.


----------



## Fairy-bag

I love her, so strong and fragile at the same time...


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> What a touching speech. Brad and Maddox looked so proud.
> 
> It was nice to see her brother and father there too.




I agree about the speech..she's so eloquent.


----------



## chowlover2

That was a beautiful speech and she looks gorg!


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/17/angelina-jolie-accepts-jean-hersholt-humanitarian-award-video/
> 
> Angelina Jolie gracefully takes the stage to accept the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award during the 2013 Governors Awards presented by the AMPAS at The Ray Dolby Ballroom at Hollywood & Highland Center on Saturday (November 16) in Hollywood.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress was presented with the award by famed director George Lucas for her work as the co-founder of the Prevent Sexual Violence Initiative and for serving as a special envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees.
> 
> Earlier in the evening, Angelina arrived on the red carpet with her longtime love Brad Pit and their son Maddox, 12.




Yep... that's how I imagine my life... Wearing that dress only in a beige colour, with Henry Cavill as my husband, our 12years old daugther... my god I'm such a dreamer!

Beautiful speech of hers, you can tell she was very touched and overwhelmed.

Her father takes me right back to the moment Laurence Olivier gave his honorary Oscar acceptance speech, Voight's reaction being bafflingly wowed by his eloquence was priceless and hilarious!


----------



## BagLovingMom

That's my gal! Fabulous!


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm so proud of Angie. She has really made something of her life and uses her celebrity in the best way possible. 

I was just watching Mr. and Mrs. Smith the other day. They had so much chemistry. I'm glad they found each other. Brad looks much younger without that ratty hair and scruff. I'm not a huge fan of the shaved sides though.

Maddox is so big! Adopting him really changed her life and spirit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, she's inspirational.


----------



## scarlet555

Wow-her speech was something!  She's amazing...


----------



## Ladybug09

Maddox is turning into a little man!!!

Eta, her speech made me teary.


----------



## caligurl209

Wow her speech made me tear up, very touching


----------



## LADC_chick

Her speech was touching and poignant. She deserves that award. Congrats to her!


----------



## Designed_One

goodness, is she still unwell?


----------



## katie1221

She's one of the few celebrities who i feel would be okay without the fame she has. She uses it as a platform for more than her own personal gain. She's truly inspirational and a beautiful person!


----------



## Avril

Her speech was incredible, so touching.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Great speech.very moving


----------



## Cherrasaki

Her speech was emotional and powerful. I'm surprised she was able to keep it together I probably would of balled my eyes out at the mentioning of my mother.  Very touching.


----------



## Jayne1

katie1221 said:


> She's one of the few celebrities who i feel would be okay without the fame she has. She uses it as a platform for more than her own personal gain. She's truly inspirational and a beautiful person!


I agree!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I want a bottle..lol!

*Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie&#8217;s Wine Named Best Rosé in the World*

Oh, Brad and Angelina, is there nothing you two can&#8217;t pull off?

 Critically-acclaimed actors, humanitarians, über-parents&#8212;and now, thanks to _Wine Spectator,_ *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt *can add award-winning vintners to their list of accolades.
 The magazine ranked their Côtes de Provence Rosé Miraval ($28) number 84 on their top 100 wines  of 2013 list, giving it a better-than-respectable score of 90 out of  100 points&#8212;a number reserved for &#8220;wines of superior character and  style,&#8221; according to their point scale. Managing editor Kim Marcus wrote  that it was &#8220;Refined and elegant, offering pure and concentrated  flavors of dried red berry, tangerine and melon.&#8221;
 When the first 6,000 bottles of rosé were released last spring, they sold out in only 5 hours. And earlier this month, _Wine Spectator_ reported  that a single autographed barrel (about 300 bottles) fetched more than  $13,000 (about double its market value) at a charity auction in  Provence.
How did the Jolie-Pitts get into the wine game? A few years ago they  started leasing the 17th-century wine estate Château Miraval in Provence  as a vacation home, and last year they bought it  for a reported $60 million. Then they teamed up with Famille Perrin, a  well-known organic winemaker based nearby, to harvest, produce, and  distribute the vino. (You can read about Miraval&#8217;s three debut wines&#8212;a  red and a white are also in the works&#8212;and gawk at photos of the terraced  grapevines on the vineyard&#8217;s web site.)
 Apparently the Hollywood power couple has taken an active role in the  production process and is also upgrading the facilities at the  1,200-acre property. &#8220;They want to ensure they are making the best  Provence wines they can. They were present at the blending sessions this  year, and are relooking at everything from the installations in the  winery&#8212;where we have already switched to stainless steel tanks&#8212;to  reworking the labels across the range of wines,&#8221; Winemaker Marc Perrin  told the British wine web site Decanter in February.
 If you happen to be lucky enough to score a glass of this  sought-after wine at a party, you can drop this fun fact to your fellow  guests: The rosé that the Jolie-Pitts inherited from the last Miraval  winemaker was once called Pink Floyd, because the iconic British band  recorded part of _The Wall_ at the estate in 1979.


Source: http://greatideas.people.com/2013/11/19/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-wine-named-best-rose-in-the-world/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I keep forgetting to pick up a bottle.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/21/angelina-jolie-gets-back-to-directing-unbroken-in-australia/

Angelina Jolie wears a black dresswhile directing scenes for her upcoming film Unbroken on Thursday (November 21) in Sydney, Australia.

Streets around the set were shut down for filming of the 38-year-old actress new film, which is a chronicle of the life of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic runner who was taken prisoner by Japanese forces during World War II.

Over the weekend, Angelina and her family were back in Los Angeles so she could accept her Oscar statuette for the Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award.

It was just announced that Wine Spectator ranked Angelina and her fiance Brad Pitts wine Jolie-Pitt & Perrin Côtes de Provence Rosé Miraval number 84 on its list of the top 100 wines of 2013. It also placed higher on the list than any other rosé, which makes it the mags best rosé in the world!


----------



## Chanel522

I love Angie and think she's gorgeous, but this dress on legs like hers look as if she's about 82.  Very old lady-ish.


----------



## Swanky

Still bra-less too . . .


----------



## sanmi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Still bra-less too . . .




yeah noticed that..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Can't wait to see this movie..


----------



## Ladybug09

The boobs are just toooo big and droopy...


----------



## Chanel522

Ladybug09 said:


> The boobs are just toooo big and droopy...




I don't think they're droopy; they're actually pretty perky, but she needs to wear a bra.  I have implants too and wear a DD and it's really important to wear a good supportive bra most of the time or at least some type of bralette.


----------



## jun3machina

i thnk someone mentioned before because of her surgery, she appears to not be wearing one maybe due to sensitivity...


----------



## Swanky

I see nothing drooping, I just see . . . . too much.  I don't need to see her nips everytime she goes out.  Boobs can be sensitive after a surgery, but actually, the support feels best.  Less rubbing.


----------



## Ladybug09

In MY OPINION they look droopy.


----------



## Singra

That black dress she's wearing on the previous page isn't bad it just needs a habit and the look will be complete.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Why are her nips almost under her arm pits?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Cherrasaki said:


> Her speech was emotional and powerful. I'm surprised she was able to keep it together I probably would of balled my eyes out at the mentioning of my mother.  Very touching.



Being an actress I am sure she is trained on controlling even the most sensitive of emotions.

Also, I am sure her speech was passed off to professional writers to edit and perfect.


----------



## DesigningStyle

She is elegant perfection here!


----------



## jokester

Women are all so judgmental. Unless you have the same doctor as her or the same operation she had, there's no way to know why she is not wearing a bra. I am all for woman shaming but this is low.


----------



## Swanky

Ladybug09 said:


> In MY OPINION they look droopy.


  So you said   I was just stating MY OPINION. 

Noticing a woman going braless or commenting why is *shaming* her? WTH!? :okay:


----------



## legaldiva

With that speech, my entire opinion on her changed.  Her example of living a life of service is inspirational; she is a truly humble person.  No wonder Brad fell for her.


----------



## jokester

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So you said   I was just stating MY OPINION.
> 
> Noticing a woman going braless or commenting why is *shaming* her? WTH!? :okay:





> I see nothing drooping, I just see . . . . too much.  I don't need to  see her nips everytime she goes out.  Boobs can be sensitive after a  surgery, but actually, the support feels best.  Less rubbing.


There's a difference in saying somebody is not wearing a bra to giving an opinion as to why she should be wearing and as we are not privy to her operation there's no reason to generalize. It's not like she was free boobing before her surgery. When it comes to medical issue let's give people benefit of a doubt.


----------



## cojordan

She's probably just glad to have boobs fake or not and a chance to live longer. I thought her real breast were gorgeous but not if keeping them killed her in 10 years or so like her mom. Most people who have this surgery can hide out and live in comfort whatever bra they can wear. My friend who had implants had to sleep in a bra and was told you have to support them. So I would think Angelina has something on whether it be sports bra-ish or not.


----------



## Singra

cojordan said:


> She's probably just glad to have boobs fake or not and a chance to live longer. I thought her real breast were gorgeous but not if keeping them killed her in 10 years or so like her mom. Most people who have this surgery can hide out and live in comfort whatever bra they can wear. My friend who had implants had to sleep in a bra and was told you have to support them. *So I would think Angelina has something on whether it be sports bra-ish or not.*



Yeah in a few of the photos people claimed she wasn't wearing anything I could have sworn she was wearing some kind of corset or something like that because her shirt didn't fall in between her breasts like it does if you're not wearing a bra.


----------



## jun3machina

I find it humorous that we've become so desensitized to the human breast in its natural state and under the effects of earths gravity here in this country with norm looking like a rock-hard-bolt-on-victoria-secret-cleavage-to-chin thing. Someone should teach a physics class on breasts, natural and synthetic ....


----------



## basicandorganic

jokester said:


> Women are all so judgmental. Unless you have the same doctor as her or the same operation she had, there's no way to know why she is not wearing a bra. *I am all for woman shaming* but this is low.



You're all for shaming women? Good to know, lol.



jun3machina said:


> I find it humorous that we've become so desensitized to the human breast in its natural state and under the effects of earths gravity here in this country with norm looking like a rock-hard-bolt-on-victoria-secret-cleavage-to-chin thing. Someone should teach a physics class on breasts, natural and synthetic ....



Agreed. Breasts droop. People really need to get over it.


----------



## AEGIS

idc about her tits tbh and i think they look fine in terms of placement
some ppl just don't like bras and nips aren't a big deal to me
/shrugs/
so live your life...ehhehhehhh, just keep on gettin' your paper/rihanna


----------



## Grace123

I can understand her not wanting to wear a bra, having had a breast lift recently, but I don't get the no underwear thing.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/23/angelina-jolie-shops-on-saturday-with-knox-vivienne/

Angelina Jolie holds hands with her adorable five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne as they step out together on Saturday (November 23) in Sydney, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress and her little ones grabbed a bite to eat before shopping together on the sunny afternoon!

It was recently announced that Angelina and her fiance Brad Pitts wine, Jolie-Pitt & Perrin Côtes de Provence Rosé Miraval, ranked number 84 on the list of top one hundred wines of 2013, according to the LA Times. It was also ranked as the highest Rosé on the list as well. Congrats, Angelina and Brad!


----------



## sanmi

They looked so happy.. Her twins are adorable.


----------



## Swanky

The picture w/ her little girl playing w/ her hair is priceless, so sweet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that photo, too..


----------



## Sarahs12

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/23/angelina-jolie-shops-on-saturday-with-knox-vivienne/
> 
> Angelina Jolie holds hands with her adorable five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne as they step out together on Saturday (November 23) in Sydney, Australia.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress and her little ones grabbed a bite to eat before shopping together on the sunny afternoon!
> 
> It was recently announced that Angelina and her fiance Brad Pitts wine, Jolie-Pitt & Perrin Côtes de Provence Rosé Miraval, ranked number 84 on the list of top one hundred wines of 2013, according to the LA Times. It was also ranked as the highest Rosé on the list as well. Congrats, Angelina and Brad!



Does anybody know what she is wearing?


----------



## Cherrasaki

DesigningStyle said:


> Being an actress I am sure she is trained on controlling even the most sensitive of emotions.
> 
> Also, I am sure her speech was passed off to professional writers to edit and perfect.



Yes Angie is a pro no question about that.


----------



## Sasha2012

*I love you THIS much! Angelina Jolie 'spends $12.2 million on secluded heart-shaped island' for Brad Pitt's 50th birthday *

Their love for one another has never been in doubt, but Angelina Jolie has apparently reinforced the depth of her feelings for Brad Pitt by buying him his very own heart shaped island. 

The actress has reportedly paid £12.2 million for secluded Petra as Brad prepares to celebrate his 50th birthday on December 18. 

Angelina is understood to have snapped up the island, located some 50-miles away from New York City, after discovering its two sprawling properties were designed by Frank Lloyd Wright, Brad&#8217;s favourite architect. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Brad-Pitts-50th-birthday.html#ixzz2lfp4fEL1


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I am normally not envious of celebrities,  but when I see something like this, I can't help it! I love FLW, what a beautiful property!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow..their own little island..must be nice to be that loaded, lol! That house is not my style..I'd do major renovations!


----------



## SophiaLee

Brb, buying an island for my lover.


----------



## chunkylover53

An island for your lover is so last year. I'm buying mine a country.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

SophiaLee said:


> Brb, buying an island for my lover.





chunkylover53 said:


> An island for your lover is so last year. I'm buying mine a country.


----------



## LouboutinHottie

Interesting house, I love it. & I love Angie's LV.


----------



## Chanel522

This heart shaped island is very cool!  I love all the things she and Brad do for each other.  They seem to put a lot of thought and research into gifts they give.


----------



## CCfor C

Beautiful...I'm a FLW fan as well, and I love the natural look, but I would be tripping and falling flat on my face from all those rocks spread about in the house...


----------



## Chloe_chick999

ccfor c said:


> beautiful...i'm a flw fan as well, and i love the natural look, but i would be tripping and falling flat on my face from all those rocks spread about in the house...



lol! :d


----------



## chowlover2

CCfor C said:


> Beautiful...I'm a FLW fan as well, and I love the natural look, but I would be tripping and falling flat on my face from all those rocks spread about in the house...


Agreed! I do like the exterior of this house, but in no way does it compare to Fallingwater. A masterpiece if there ever was one-IMO.


----------



## Swanky

Per usmagazine.com

Nice thought, but Brad Pitt may have to do without a heart-shaped island -- for now. Rumors that Angelina Jolie purchased a $19.7 million heart-shaped island for his 50th birthday are apparently false, Page Six reported on Tuesday, Nov. 26. See pics of the island here!


According to the New York Post, the stunning Petra Island -- about 50 miles north of Manhattan -- has yet to be purchased. Owners of the retreat apparently listed the huge piece of land four months ago, but no one has made an offer.

"I don't have any idea where that [report about Jolie] came from," Donna Massaro, daughter of owners Joseph and Barbara Massaro, told Page Six. "The family threw it out there to see if anyone was interested, and so far no [potential buyers] have [come forward]."

Jolie, 38, may not be purchasing a new getaway for Pitt (who turns 50 on Dec. 18), but she has shown her affection toward her soon-to-be hubby in other ways. "My love," she referred to Pitt, as she accepted the Humanitarian Award at the 5th Annual Governors Ball in Hollywood on Nov. 16. "Your support and guidance makes everything that I do possible." The couple was also joined by their 12-year-old son Maddox for the special occasion.

As for Pitt, the Hollywood hunk is currently still working on his new World War II film, Fury, in England, but is set to return to spend time with Jolie and their six children in the upcoming weeks -- even if the backdrop isn't a heart-shaped island. He will "go home" for the Christmas holidays, an insider tells Us Weekly.

Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-50th-birthday-report--20132611#ixzz2lnec4Gl2 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## Grace123

I saw "Wanted" last night for the first time. I think it was a 2008 movie and I have to say, she looked GORGEOUS in it. She seemed to be at a relatively healthy weight then, slim but not overly so.

Wish she'd go back to that body size, she truly was amazing then.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Showing them how it's done! Angelina Jolie takes hands on approach as she directs Unbroken in the Australian heat*

Hands on is definitely the approach favoured by Angelina Jolie if her recent on set antics are anything to go by.
The actress looked to have caught the sun while shooting Unbroken on Cockatoo Island in Australia on Monday.
The 38-year-old was seen demonstrating how she wanted the scene to look to the film's actors, as they paraded around in costume.
The mother-of-six blended in with the rest of the crew wearing a casual, all-black outfit while showing off her slender frame.Her shoulders looked a little pink under her loose-fitting vest which she teamed with a pair of skinny jeans.
The  Mr & Mrs Smith star also opted for a pair of comfy, slouchy boots,  proving to be a sensible option for the gravelly location.  




Based on the biography by Laura  Hillenbrand, Unbroken tells the story of aviator Louis Zamperini, a  former Olympian who spent 47-days marooned on raft after his plane  crashed into the Pacific.
In a turn of events, it was discovered by the Japanese and sent to a POW camp, where he spent the next two-and-a-half years.
The film is scheduled for release in December 2014.


Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pproach-directs-Unbroken-Australian-heat.html
​​​​


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Go Ang!


----------



## Chanel522

I adore her.  She is such a class act and so beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/02/angelina-jolie-set-to-co-chair-summit-combating-sexual-violence/

Angelina Jolie sports a black ensemble while working on the set of her upcoming film Unbroken on Monday (December 2) in Cockatoo Island, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress and director was seen demonstrating to an actor what she wanted to see happen during a scene.

Last weekend, Angelina was spotted holding hands with her adorable five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne while doing some shopping.

It was recently announced that Angelina would co-chair a global summit with British Foreign Secretary William Hague to combat sexual violence in war zones.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Obviously she's able to work and get through life at that weight, but still... it worries me.


----------



## jun3machina

anyone ID the boots??


----------



## schadenfreude

lanasyogamama said:


> Obviously she's able to work and get through life at that weight, but still... it worries me.



Agreed! She's verging on skeletal. I can only imagine how frail she must look IRL.


----------



## Sasha2012

It had been reported that Brad Pitt was set to reunite with wife Angelina Jolie in Sydney this Christmas.

But it was a case of Christmas coming early for Jolie-Pitt's on Friday, as Brad joined Angelina, 38, and their six children, Maddox, 12, Pax, nine, Shiloh, seven, Zahara, eight, and five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

The family came together on board a luxury yacht named Ghost in Sydney Harbour, and Brad immediately started documenting their holiday on his camera.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uising-luxury-yacht-Sydney.html#ixzz2mjCVPkOA


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brad looking mighty fine...


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos:


----------



## Swanky

He looks SOOO much better w/ short hair! Beautiful family!


Funny though, striking how much black her kids wear.  People are so up in arms over Kim K's daughter wearing grey but no one seems to mind the Jolie-Pitt kids wearing black clothes.

I personally don't give a crap what other people dress their kids in, it's really personal and none of my biz.  But I definitely notice the glaring  double standards.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well u obviously missed those posts. People talk often abt her kids wearing black.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/06/angelina-jolie-goes-book-shopping-with-the-kids-in-sydney/

Angelina Jolie takes four of her adorable kids to the Berkelouw Book Store on Saturday (December 7) in Sydney, Australia.

The 38-year-old actress brought along her kids Zahara, 8, Shiloh, 7, and 5-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne to shop for some new reads. Love that the kids are into books!

Angelina was spotted the day before on the set of her new movie Unbroken, which she is directing down under in Australia right now.

Make sure to watch Angelina in the teaser trailer for her movie Maleficent.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous family..


----------



## karo

*Mummy's little ballerina! Angelina Jolie and  daughter Vivienne wear matching skinny jeans and flats on family day out  to see The Lion King in Sydney*

Angelina Jolie is known around the world for her style and grace, and it seems that passion for fashion is genetic.
The  38-year-old has clearly been passing on her good taste in clothing to  her daughter Vivienne, as the pair headed out in very similar looks on  Sunday in Australia.
The Tomb Raider star and her mini me both donned tight straight black jeans with ballet flats for a family outing in Sydney.
The actress is the  queen of understated chic, so added a sheer black spotted blouse with a  bow detail at the neck over a black tank.
Keeping  with her simple aesthetic, Angelina wore her dark hair slicked back  into a ponytail with fashion classic, a pair of black Ray Ban Wayfarer  sunglasses.
While Angelina  shunned anything but black, she made sure her daughter's look stayed  true to the five-year-old's age and dressed her with a splash of playful  colour - namely a light floral top.
The mother  daughter fashion duo were out and about with the rest of the Pitt-Jolie  clan - Maddox, 12, Pax, nine, Shiloh, seven, Zahara, eight, and  Vivienne's twin brother Knox.
With  their mother Down Under to film her new project, Unbroken, the children  are being treated to all the fun activities Sydney has to offer with  Sunday's event being a trip to see the Lion King stage show.
Obviously  having a blast, all the children emerged from the backstage area of the  performance with large goodie bags and even bigger smiles.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-day-The-Lion-King-Sydney.html#ixzz2mtIF6RjR 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​​


----------



## sanmi

They looked so good together.  adorable gal.


----------



## gazoo

Shiloh kills me.  She is so stylish and has such swagger for a little thing!  I love photos of her and Zahara together.  They seem close.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Taking charge! Angelina Jolie commands the rapt attention of her crew as she returns to Unbroken set after family fun weekend  *

She spent the weekend enjoying some fun family activities in Sydney with her large brood.
But it was time for Angelina Jolie to get back to work on Monday as she returned to the set of her film Unbroken. 

The  38-year-old actress had the crew members hanging onto her every word as  she gave them instructions on filming a particular scene.
The star looked particularly slim in  her usual black - she sported a clinging sweater and dark sunglasses,  with her dark hair pulled into a low ponytail. 

Angelina is directing her second feature film after 2011's In The Land Of Blood And Honey.
Unbroken is adapted from Laura Hillenbrands book of the same name and has been scripted by the Coen Brothers. 

It tells the true story of Olympic  runner Louis Zamperini who survives a plane crash in the ocean during  World War II only to spend 47 days adrift on a raft in the Pacific. 

In a cruel twist of fate, Louis (played by Jack OConnell) was then imprisoned in a brutal Japanese POW camp for over two years
'On set, we started to joke and say, "Tomorrow will be easier," knowing  full well that on this challenging shoot, there are no easy days,'  Angelina told Entertainment Weekly back in October. 

 'Anytime it gets tough, we think of the real men who lived through  this, and no one complains. In fact, we all just feel honored to be  here.'

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-commands-attention-crew-Unbroken-set.html
​​​


----------



## cojordan

Ladybug09 said:


> Well u obviously missed those posts. People talk often abt her kids wearing black.



I agree. I have seen it on here a lot. I do think kids are influenced subtly by their parents. Monkeys see and monkeys do.


----------



## cojordan

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Taking charge! Angelina Jolie commands the rapt attention of her crew as she returns to Unbroken set after family fun weekend  *
> 
> She spent the weekend enjoying some fun family activities in Sydney with her large brood.
> But it was time for Angelina Jolie to get back to work on Monday as she returned to the set of her film Unbroken.
> 
> The  38-year-old actress had the crew members hanging onto her every word as  she gave them instructions on filming a particular scene.
> The star looked particularly slim in  her usual black - she sported a clinging sweater and dark sunglasses,  with her dark hair pulled into a low ponytail.
> 
> Angelina is directing her second feature film after 2011's In The Land Of Blood And Honey.
> Unbroken is adapted from Laura Hillenbrands book of the same name and has been scripted by the Coen Brothers.
> 
> It tells the true story of Olympic  runner Louis Zamperini who survives a plane crash in the ocean during  World War II only to spend 47 days adrift on a raft in the Pacific.
> 
> In a cruel twist of fate, Louis (played by Jack OConnell) was then imprisoned in a brutal Japanese POW camp for over two years
> 'On set, we started to joke and say, "Tomorrow will be easier," knowing  full well that on this challenging shoot, there are no easy days,'  Angelina told Entertainment Weekly back in October.
> 
> 'Anytime it gets tough, we think of the real men who lived through  this, and no one complains. In fact, we all just feel honored to be  here.'
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-commands-attention-crew-Unbroken-set.html
> ​​​



Love those pics of her. Her face/skin is pretty much perfection.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*FAA grounds Angelina Jolie's plane*



Angelina Jolie has been banned from flying her personal plane after she failed to renew its registration in time.
  According to FAA documents, the 38-year-old movie star did not file a  new airworthiness certificate for her $360,000 red-and-white Cirrus  SR-22 before the current certificate expired June 30.
  A renewal application was sent to the agency by Jolies team for the  plane, one of the worlds fastest single-engine aircraft, but were told  it didnt arrive on time.
  An FAA letter to Jolies Chivan Productions, sent at the beginning of  September, said the certificate could not be renewed because the  application was too late.
  Despite this, flight records allegedly show the plane was flown in  Montana in October. The documents dont indicate who piloted it, but  show it was flown without a valid certificate.


Source: http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2013/12/11/faa-grounds-agnelina-jolie-plane/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Her personal plane:


----------



## Chanel522

She is gorgeous when she smiles!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie may be called to testify in News Corp phone hacking case brought by her British stunt double*

Angelina Jolie may be called to give evidence in a phone-hacking lawsuit being brought by her stunt double in the United States.
Eunice  Huthart is the first alleged victim to launch legal action against the  Murdoch empire in the U.S. over claims her voicemail was hacked and  messages deleted.
The  British 46-year-old, who won the first series of TV game show  Gladiators, claimed The Sun and the News of the World hacked her phone  in an attempt to gather gossip about the Hollywood actress

According to the Hollywood Reporter, Ms Jolie is a potential witness in the case who may be called to testify.

News  Corp responded in September by saying that the case should be  transferred to the UK where more than 600 hacking claims were being  processed under a compensation scheme. 


Legal papers filed by News Corp said:  'The compensation scheme has been extraordinarily successful at  delivering satisfaction to applicants: it has received 611 inquiries  from individuals alleging they were victims of voicemail interception,  of whom 426 applied to join the scheme, resulting in 359 being invited  to join the scheme, and 272 settling their claims thus far. 
'Not a single applicant to date has seen fit to take his or her case to a hearing.'
But  Ms Huthart's lawyers have branded the scheme 'unfair' and insist that  U.S. courts should be able to examine the 'increasing threat to  privacy'.




In a statement, they said: 'No  claimant has proceeded to a hearing, not because applicants are  satisfied with the compensation scheme, but because [News International]  controls the scheme and decides whom to accept into it.
'This  effectively prevents claimants from having their day in court and from  getting to the bottom of defendants' wrongdoing toward them.'
News  International, the British arm of News Corp, has already paid out  millions of pounds in compensation to celebrities and other public  figures who were hacked by the News of the World.
The  stuntwoman claims that News International papers used information found  on her voicemail to uncover Ms Jolie's relationship with co-star Brad  Pitt during the filming of 2005 hit Mr & Mrs Smith.
Her  claims date back to 2004 and 2005 when she was apparently living with  Ms Jolie - she says the pair were close friends who 'travelled and  socialised together' as well as being colleagues on film sets.

Ms Huthart worked as the actress' stunt double on Tomb Raider 2 and Beyond Borders as well as Mr & Mrs Smith.
Around  the time covered by the complaint, the Sun and the News of the World,  which closed down in 2011 after revelations of widespread hacking at the  title came to light, ran a number of stories on the burgeoning romance  between Ms Jolie and Mr Pitt.
The  stuntwoman claims that the source of many of the stories was her  voicemail, as 'no one except Brad Pitt's bodyguard, Ms Jolie's  bodyguard, their respective personal assistants and Plaintiff knew that  Brad Pitt and Ms Jolie were now an "item"'.
The  court papers also allege that Ms Huthart missed a number of deleted  messages from colleagues and family members, leading to inconvenience  and emotional distress.
Among  the messages from Ms Jolie which Ms Huthart never received were  apparently 'hotel arrangements where she was staying, code names for  hotels and individuals, dinner reservations, meet-up times and, on  occasion, when she sought the help of Plaintiff during times of need'.
News  Corp has so far refused to comment on the allegations. The company has  repeatedly denied that hacking took place at the Sun.
The  phone-hacking scandal came to light in 2001, when it was emerged that  the News of the World had hacked into the voicemail of murdered  schoolgirl Millie Dowler.
The  Sunday newspaper was closed down by Mr Murdoch, and the company has  since paid out more than £200million in compensation and legal expenses  related to the victims of hacking.
A number of former News International executives are currently facing trial for hacking-related offences.

Source:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...acking-case-brought-British-stunt-double.html
​



​
​​


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt hits 50! 'Blissfully naive' and happier than ever*

Movie star. Father of six. Humanitarian. Producer. Wine maker.  Furniture designer. Home builder. Motorcycle collector. Chanel No. 5  pitchman. Yodeler. 
On Brad Pitt&#8217;s 50th birthday, it&#8217;s safe to say  that the male half of Brangelina has made the most out of his five  decades on earth. To think the three-time Oscar-nominated never finished college &#8212; he just needed to write one more paper &#8212; and used to have a general problem with follow-through, as he told Esquire this summer.
Now, he&#8217;s engaged to Angelina Jolie, his partner of seven years and mother of his six children .  He&#8217;s had a string of successful movies, and the Maddox Jolie-Pitt  Foundation continues to assist with crises around the world. In October,  Pitt told TODAY that he was &#8220;curious&#8221; about turning this AARP-eligible corner and that &#8220;so far I haven&#8217;t minded it a bit.&#8221;
Maybe that&#8217;s because, as he told Esquire, he hasn&#8217;t &#8220;known life to be any happier.&#8221; 



A movie-goer all of his life, Pitt has said in interviews that he  always sensed growing up in the Midwest that the world was much bigger  than his upbringing indicated. When he quit college two weeks before  graduation to go to California and find himself, he said he &#8220;just knew.&#8221; 
&#8220;I  just knew that there were a lot of points of view out there,&#8221; he told  Esquire. &#8220;I wanted to see them. I wanted to hear them. I always liked  film as a teaching tool   &#8212; a way of getting exposed to ideas that had never been presented to  me. It just wasn&#8217;t on the list of career options where I grew up. Then  it occurred to me, literally two weeks before graduation: If the  opportunity isn&#8217;t here, I&#8217;ll go _to _it.&#8221;


And that he did. Without ever having performed as a child,  Pitt took acting classes in Los Angeles in the late '80s and booked  supporting roles in movies and television until he landed the part as  Geena Davis' petty criminal lover in "Thelma & Louise" and became a  national sex symbol. From there, Pitt began to prove himself with  meatier roles in films like "A River Runs Through It" and "Legends of  the Fall," for which he received his first of five Golden Globe  nominations, and "Seven." In 1996 he won the Globe for his work on  "Twelve Monkeys," which also earned him his first Oscar nomination. 
Pitt's  portrayal of a boxer in "Fight Club" earned him critical acclaim and  opened bigger doors that led to roles in "Troy," "Mr. and Mrs. Smith"  (where he met Jolie), "Babel," "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button,"  "Inglourious Basterds," and "Moneyball," among others.
His friend and &#8220;Ocean&#8217;s Eleven&#8221; co-star George Clooney recently called him the &#8220;biggest movie star in the world&#8221; and said he admires how Pitt handles the  aspects of his success.

&#8220;It&#8217;s  not easy for him,&#8221; Clooney said. &#8220;But he tries to be the most honest  version of Brad Pitt that he can be. And he also remains unavailable.  He&#8217;s still a giant movie star because you can&#8217;t get to him. That doesn&#8217;t  mean that I don&#8217;t think of him as incredibly talented and smart and all  those things. But you also can&#8217;t get to him.&#8221;


Pitt&#8217;s secret, whether he&#8217;s being asked about his looks, his relationship to Jolie or why he partook in those hilarious Chanel No. 5 commercials, is to stick to the plan: "I stay blissfully naive to the chatter."
It&#8217;s  probably why his fans can take him seriously when he&#8217;s starring and  producing in the Oscar-nominated &#8220;Moneyball&#8221; and the Golden  Globe-nominated "12 Years a Slave" or crack up with him when he stands on a rooftop and yodels with Jimmy Fallon just because.
Happy Birthday, Brad.


Source: http://www.today.com/entertainment/brad-pitt-hits-50-blissfully-naive-happier-ever-2D11763299


----------



## gemini582

I can't believe Brad Pitt is 50. That just sounds weird.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt May Re-unite for Racing Movie*


Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt may team up again, this time sans vampires.
 The two mega-stars worked together in 1994&#8242;s _Interview With a Vampire_ and may meet up again 20 years later, if 20th Century Fox can bring Pitt to a 60s-era racing movie that already has Cruise signed on (along with _Oblivion _director Joseph Kosinski).
 The movie, _Go Like Hell_, is based on A.J. Baimes book, _Go Like Hell: Ford, Ferrari an Their Battle for Speed and Glory at Le Mans_.  The storys premise revolves around Henry Ford IIs push to turn former  racer and current engineer Carroll Shelby (Cruise) into the leader of a  new style of Ford company, which comes to a head when they battle Enzo  Ferraris Italian company at the 1966 Le Mans race in France.
 While the movie obviously plays off the drama of the feud, these  specially made cars also provided plenty of danger and speed, common  themes in movies, right?
 Getting Pitt onboard, while not finalized, isnt far-fetched. According to _The Hollywood Reporter_,  he was set to star in a different version of the movie in 2009 with  director Michael Mann. He has reportedly stayed in touch on the project  and has a new script in hand.

Read more: Tom Cruise and Brad Pitt May Re-unite for Racing Movie | TIME.com http://entertainment.time.com/2013/...-may-re-unite-for-racing-movie/#ixzz2o386oTN0
​

​


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie: Sydney Holiday Departure with the Kids!*






*Angelina Jolie* sports

 a black ensemble while arriving at the airport on Friday (December 20) in Sydney, Calif. 
 The 38-year-old actress was joined by some of her children &#8211;  *Maddox*, 12, *Pax*, 10, *Zahara*, 8, *Shiloh*, 7, *Knox*, 5, and *Vivienne*, 5.


 A few weeks ago, *Angelina* sported a cute pair of sunglasses while working on the set of her new film _Unbroken_.
 It was recently reported that *Angelina* could be asked to testify in a phone hacking lawsuit involving her _Mr. and Mrs. Smith_ stunt double *Eunice Huthart*, according to _THR_.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Are her implants bigger than her boobs were, or is she just so much skinnier now?  They're just huge on her.


----------



## Swanky

Both


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The article says *Angelina Jolie sportsimages.intellitxt.com/ast/adTypes/icon1.png a black ensemble while arriving at the airport on Friday (December 20) in Sydney, Calif.

*Lol, Sydney, California??


----------



## Blue Irina

Love this couple!


----------



## Artica

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Both


 
I think so too. She really needs to gain weight. She's looking very unhealthy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

If any type of gossip magazine is your guilty pleasure, you know that Angelina Jolie and her kids have been hanging out in Australia. The star has traveled to Oz not just to escape the harsh American winter, but because she's directing Unbroken, her new movie, down under.

Despite her busy schedule, she has been finding times to take her brood of six out for little Aussie field trips, feeding the paparazzi with images of fun in the southern summer. While we're not paps, we did happen to sit next to the celeb on a Qantas flight from Sydney to Brisbane this last weekend.

Angie, flying commercial?! Yeah, if we hadn't of seen it with our own eyes, we wouldn't have believed it either. Jolie actually boarded a regular flight and sat with the common people, albeit up in the front. One of these 'commoners' just happened to this Jaunted Contributor.

Here's my account of sitting next to one of the biggest celebrities on the planet:

It was a very routine flight for me, and I've flown the route many times without so much as a peek at a D-list celeb in the past. This time, however, I was quite surprised to see the business class cabin of the 767 practically full during seat selection, and even more shocked to see it only a quarter occupied during boarding. I was was lucky to choose seat 2J since it was one of the only spots available close to the front.

Just before the boarding door closed, the last-minute arrival of a group of kids and a few adults drew my attention. That's when I noticed a familiar face being carried by an even more familiar face shroud in dark sunglasses; Vivenne was "koala-ing" Angie.

Once her children and a team of four helpers/assistants buckled up, Angelina, decked out in her signature all-black and matching patent-leather Chanel heels, took her seat in 2F, directly across the aisle from me.

During the otherwise uneventful 60-minute flight, Angie was very pleasant to the cabin crew, and they addressed the star as "Ms. Jolie" at every interaction. At one moment, when Shiloh pointed to the emergency card and yelled across the cabin that she would like to leave the plane via the escape slide, Angie's mom-mode kicked in and she said, "there are better ways to exit the plane."

When lunch was served, passengers were offered three different lunch options with one of tray featuring a fresh cold salmon plate with a creamy potato salad. The star opted for the healthiest option, tucking into the fish with a glass of Shiraz. The meal finished with a fruit mince tart, which, coincidentally, was exactly what I ordered.

Upon landing in Brisbane, the entire entourage was first to disembark. The entire entourage quickly escorted through a security door off the jet-bridge, undoubtedly into a private car on the tarmac. As it turns out, and as I overheard Angelina tell a flight attendant, the Jolie-Pitts are planning to spend Christmas in Australia's Sunshine State of Queensland. While Brad Pitt didn't join them on the flight, paparazzi pictures prove that he's already joined them on the Gold Coast beaches.

http://www.jaunted.com/story/2013/1...+to+Angelina+Jolie+(and+Kids!)+on+an+Airplane


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie & Shirtless Brad Pitt: Boating with the Kids*

*Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* treat their kiddos to boat ride on the Coomera River on Monday (December 23) in Queensland, Australia.
 Once the family docked on the shore, *Brad*, 50, appeared to be *shirtless* while taking pictures of his kids *Maddox*, 12, *Pax*, 10, *Zahara*, 8, *Shiloh*, 7, *Knox*, 5, and *Vivienne*, 5. Looks like such a fun pre-Christmas getaway!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt Treat Kids to a Day at the Zoo in Australia: See the Pictures!*

Party animals! *Angelina Jolie* and fiance *Brad Pitt* treated their six kids to a wild day at the zoo on Thursday, Dec. 26. The superstar couple and their famous brood -- *Maddox*, 12, *Pax*, 10, *Zahara*, 8, *Shiloh*, 7, and twins *Knox* and *Vivienne*,  5 -- enjoyed some quality time at the Currumbin Wildlife Park in  Queensland, Australia, where they spent the holidays together earlier  this week.
"They're used to celebrating wherever they're working," an insider told *Us Weekly*  of the jet-setting family, who've been taking in the sights Down Under.  (Jolie, 38, has been in Australia filming her new movie _Unbroken_.)
Clad in her usual head-to-toe black, the _Maleficent_ actress  looked casually chic as she and Pitt, 50, strolled through the zoo with  their kids. They seemed to be in good spirits throughout the day; at one  point, the A-list couple paused to pull Zahara in for a group hug.
The family also got up close and personal with many of the park's  animals. Pax was even seen cradling a young kangaroo wrapped in a hot  pink blanket.
The Jolie-Pitt brood has certainly been living it up in Australia over  the past few weeks. On Monday, Dec. 23, they were photographed on a boat  ride around the Coomera River in Queensland. And earlier this month,  they rented the Ghost II luxury yacht in Sydney.
"They spent hours on the boat with the kids, who were really cute and  friendly," an eyewitness told Us Weekly of the family. Added another  insider: "They meet as often as they can. They don't want to spend too  much time apart."
Source: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...he-zoo-in-australia-see-the-pictures-20132712
​
​
​
​
​
​​


----------



## Michele26

^^There's so much love in this family...love the first picture.


----------



## chowlover2

Michele26 said:


> ^^There's so much love in this family...love the first picture.


Agreed! It's really heartwarming!


----------



## sweetbird

I really love this family too. They seem so sweet and down to earth.


----------



## Ejm1059

Z pulling them in for a hug


----------



## Chanel522

sweetbird said:


> I really love this family too. They seem so sweet and down to earth.




Agreed.  They're just incredibly like able and real despite all their success and celebrity.


----------



## Jayne1

chowlover2 said:


> Agreed! It's really heartwarming!



I think so too!


----------



## purseprincess32

The pic of Z pulling in both Brad & Angie for a hug is heartwarming to see.


----------



## sanmi

purseprincess32 said:


> The pic of Z pulling in both Brad & Angie for a hug is heartwarming to see.



Love it too


----------



## Sweetpea83

Few more photos:


----------



## J_L33

Honestly, I hate how Angelina is so super-beautiful!

She has one of those out-of-this-world faces...and she's so unlike other women (or at least seems anyway). I could never picture her growing up as an awkward teen, waiting by the phone for a guy to call, having those tedious relationship issues. What else? She can fly planes, is an award-winning humanitarian, mother of THREE children (and still looks gorgeous), had two mastectomies...the list goes on and on...

I wonder what it's like to look so beautiful. If I looked like Jolie I'd stare at myself in the mirror for hours on end.


----------



## LADC_chick

She's the mother of six children...


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> She's the mother of six children...



Mmm, I guess the other three "adopted" kids don't count.....


----------



## purseproblm

Ladybug09 said:


> Mmm, I guess the other three "adopted" kids don't count.....


N/M I think I see what happened


----------



## Swanky

*Ice king and queen! Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt hold hands as they join the children for day of skating at Australian rink 
*
Angelina Jolie's filming schedule may have  ensured the Jolie Pitt clan did not have a white Christmas but that did  not stop them from enjoying some winter fun to close out 2013.
The Tourist star and fiancé Brad Pitt treated their rather large family - Maddox, 12, Pax, 10, Zahara, eight and Shiloh, seven, along with the five-year-old twins Knox and  Vivienne - to a day of ice skating on Monday in Australia.
The  famous family ignored the fact they were in one of Down Under's hottest  states, and headed to a ice rink on the Gold Coast in Queensland.






 The look of love: Angelina Jolie held hands with beau Brad Pitt as they went ice skating in Queensland, Australia on Monday

While the trip to the  rink was meant to be a fun outing for the children, it was clear their  two movie star parents were certainly  enjoying themselves.
With the pair filming on opposite sides of  the world recently - Brad in England and Angie in Australia - the couple  have not had much time together.
So 50-year-old Brad  and his future wife treated the ice skating adventure like a date, taking some  time out from the children and skating around hand in hand.





Casual look: The actress sported a loose grey tank top and black trousers with a pair of sunglasses perched on her head









 Family outing: Angelina helped son Pax and daughter Zahara around the ring 

Clearly a proficient skater, Angie looked back at her Fight Club beau adoringly wihout having to focus on her skating.
The  Tomb Raider star also made time to help her children also develop a  love for the wintery sport helping Zahara and Pax around the rink.

For  their day of skating the 38-year-old dressed simply wearing a pair of  black pants with a loose grey tank over a tighter black one.







  Simply stunning: The 38-year-old did not appear to be wearing any makeup and threw her hair back in a low pony tail

Keeping  things relaxed, the star threw her hair in a low ponytail and kept it  from falling into her eyes by perching her sunglasses atop her head
The  couple, who have a net worth of over $300million, have been spending  time in Australia while mother-of-six Angelina is directing the war film  Unbroken.

The  movie chronicles the life of Louis Zamperini, who was an Olympic  runner that was taken prisoner by Japanese forces during World War II.
Keeping  with the World War II theme, Brad has been jetting back and forth while he films Fury, which  is about Americans in Nazi Germany toward the end of the war who go on a daring mission.
The actor plays 'Wardaddy' and stars  alongside Shia Lebeouf, Logan Lerman, Jon Bernthal, and Michael Peña.





Working mum: Angelina and the family have been  spending time in Australia while the mother-of-six is directing the war  film Unbroken



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-skating-Australian-rink.html#ixzz2pAIrcM8W


----------



## J_L33

LADC_chick said:


> She's the mother of six children...



Technically, three biological children as she had to carry them for 9 months, morning sickness, hormones...etc. We're talking about the stress that would take toll on her body/beauty. Arguably.


----------



## Staci_W

J_L33 said:


> Honestly, I hate how Angelina is so super-beautiful!
> 
> She has one of those out-of-this-world faces...and she's so unlike other women (or at least seems anyway). I could never picture her growing up as an awkward teen, waiting by the phone for a guy to call, having those tedious relationship issues. What else? She can fly planes, is an award-winning humanitarian, mother of THREE children (and still looks gorgeous), had two mastectomies...the list goes on and on...
> 
> I wonder what it's like to look so beautiful. If I looked like Jolie I'd stare at myself in the mirror for hours on end.


 

I agree, she is very pretty. You know who else is pretty? Me. I am pretty. I like the way I look. From my perky fake boobs to the big scar on my lip. No need to hate on someone else for being good looking. There are people better looking than me and people who I look better than. Of course this is all subject to opinions too. I've given birth to two children and I have a body that others have envied. None of it really matters as long as you are happy with you.


----------



## LADC_chick

J_L33 said:


> Technically, three biological children as she had to carry them for 9 months, morning sickness, hormones...etc. We're talking about the stress that would take toll on her body/beauty. Arguably.



No, that's not what you initially wrote: "What else? She can fly planes, is an award-winning humanitarian, mother of THREE children (and still looks gorgeous), had two mastectomies...the list goes on and on..." Presumably, you were listing all the reasons you thought she was awesome, and I find it inexplicable to ignore the fact that she's the mother to six children.

I've never adopted, but the process isn't a walk in the park, either. It comes with its own stressors. Angelina may not go through the physical, internal changes of pregnancy, but that doesn't mean you ignore the children she didn't birth. Maddox, Zahara, and Pax all help create the woman you're gushing about (just as much as Shiloh, Vivienne, and Knox do).


----------



## AEGIS

LADC_chick said:


> She's the mother of six children...




i flinched when i read 3
that is hurtful...almost has hurtful as looking at her painfully concave chest




J_L33 said:


> Technically, three biological children as she had to carry them for 9 months, morning sickness, hormones...etc. We're talking about the stress that would take toll on her body/beauty. Arguably.





the woman that you're waxing so poetically about would  correct you herself and tell you she is the mother of 6.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> No, that's not what you initially wrote: "What else? She can fly planes, is an award-winning humanitarian, mother of THREE children (and still looks gorgeous), had two mastectomies...the list goes on and on..." Presumably, you were listing all the reasons you thought she was awesome, and I find it inexplicable to ignore the fact that she's the mother to six children.
> 
> I've never adopted, but the process isn't a walk in the park, either. It comes with its own stressors. Angelina may not go through the physical, internal changes of pregnancy, but that doesn't mean you ignore the children she didn't birth. Maddox, Zahara, and Pax all help create the woman you're gushing about (just as much as Shiloh, Vivienne, and Knox do).



Amen Sister LADC....Also, if she wants to argue physical and mental changes, all Angie does is talk about how much becoming a mother to Maddox changed her as a person. She gushed about this in her most recent awards speech.


----------



## J_L33

Oh for crying out loud. I corrected myself. I meant to say THREE biological children. Aside from the mental stressors of adoption and raising kids, she had to endure much more physically (if not mentally) for her biological children. I never said that her adopted children were "less" of her children, so stop putting words in my mouth.

Adopting kids doesn't stretch out your uterus and belly.


----------



## J_L33

J_L33 said:


> Technically, three biological children as she had to carry them for 9 months, morning sickness, hormones...etc. We're talking about the stress that would take toll on her body/beauty. Arguably.





LADC_chick said:


> No, that's not what you initially wrote: "What else? She can fly planes, is an award-winning humanitarian, mother of THREE children (and still looks gorgeous), had two mastectomies...the list goes on and on..." Presumably, you were listing all the reasons you thought she was awesome, and I find it inexplicable to ignore the fact that *she's the mother to six children.*
> 
> I've never adopted, but the process isn't a walk in the park, either. It comes with its own stressors. Angelina may not go through the physical, internal changes of pregnancy, but that doesn't mean you ignore the children she didn't birth. Maddox, Zahara, and Pax all help create the woman you're gushing about (just as much as Shiloh, Vivienne, and Knox do).



Yes. She has SIX children. But, in my original post I was referring to her "physical, internal changes of pregnancy" and how it didn't detract from her beauty, which her pregnancies with THREE biological children would contribute to.


----------



## J_L33

AEGIS said:


> i flinched when i read 3
> that is hurtful...*almost has hurtful as looking at her painfully concave chest
> *



 She's awfully thin...I think she's super stressed out from her mastectomies and her busy schedule...oh, and tending to her SIX kids. LOL.

I hope she gains some...


----------



## slowlikehoney

J_L33 said:


> She's awfully thin...I think she's super stressed out from her mastectomies and her busy schedule...oh, and tending to her SIX kids. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope she gains some...




Don't worry, I got what you meant. Though I do think she has moments of insecurity just like everyone else. She has worked really hard to be seen as more than just a beautiful woman. She seems to me to really want to be seen as a person of substance and for her actual accomplishments not just her genetic good fortune.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*.*


----------



## Sweetpea83

slowlikehoney said:


> Don't worry, I got what you meant. Though I do think she has moments of insecurity just like everyone else. She has worked really hard to be seen as more than just a beautiful woman. *She seems to me to really want to be seen as* *a person of substance and for her actual accomplishments not just her genetic* *good fortune*.





This..


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> No, that's not what you initially wrote: "What else? She can fly planes, is an award-winning humanitarian, mother of THREE children (and still looks gorgeous), had two mastectomies...the list goes on and on..." Presumably, you were listing all the reasons you thought she was awesome, and I find it inexplicable to ignore the fact that she's the mother to six children.
> 
> I've never adopted, but the process isn't a walk in the park, either. It comes with its own stressors. Angelina may not go through the physical, internal changes of pregnancy, but that doesn't mean you ignore the children she didn't birth. Maddox, Zahara, and Pax all help create the woman you're gushing about (just as much as Shiloh, Vivienne, and Knox do).




Great post..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Takes Her Kids to an Amusement Park in AustraliaSee the Pics*

Angelina Jolie is in the running for mom of the year. The 38-year-old actress and activist took 5-year-old twins *Vivienne* and *Knox Jolie-Pitt*  to Luna Park in Sydney, Australia, on Monday, Jan. 6. The outing comes  less than a month after the famous family saw a matinee performance of _The Lion King_.
The twinssans older siblings *Maddox*, 12 and *Shiloh*,  7certainly made the most of their outing with mom. The trio took rides  on a Ferris wheel and a roller coaster, and Jolie won a number of  stuffed animals on her kids' behalf. *Pax*, 10, and *Zahara*, 8, joined in on the family fun later that afternoon.
"The  amusement park allowed for the family to stay an hour and half after  closing to enjoy themselves. The public was not out of the park when the  family arrived, so everyone went inside to Coney Island first where  they played on the slides and played games," a source tells E! News.  "Once the park was empty, they went outside."
"The kids were  really good at the game where you have to get the ball in the clowns  mouth," the source adds. "Angie and her family seemed very happy and had  a lot of fun."
Though Jolie is in town to direct the movie _Unbroken_, she's also spent plenty of time making memories with her family. In mid-December, the group went boating down the Coomera River in Queensland. On Dec. 26, they were seen getting a VIP tour of the city's world famous Currumbin Wildlife Park. Two days later, the Jolie-Pitts caught a movie at Harbour Town Shopping Center in Sydney.
After Jolie finishes production on her second directorial effort, she'll likely begin promoting _Maleficent_. The Disney movie retells the fairy tale classic _Sleeping Beauty _from the villainess' perspective.
The moviewhich has Vivienne playing a young Princess Aurorahits theaters on Friday, May 30.


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/496347/...o-an-amusement-park-in-australia-see-the-pics


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute headband.


----------



## Chanel522

Angelina is so classy looking all the time.  Love seeing pics of her and the kids.


----------



## jun3machina

J_L33 said:


> Oh for crying out loud. I corrected myself. I meant to say THREE biological children. Aside from the mental stressors of adoption and raising kids, she had to endure much more physically (if not mentally) for her biological children. I never said that her adopted children were "less" of her children, so stop putting words in my mouth.
> 
> Adopting kids doesn't stretch out your uterus and belly.



I totally understood what you meant in the original post...each pregnancy she had she did with grace
..and physically, being pregnant, is demanding! I envy her too...but admire her more


----------



## J_L33

jun3machina said:


> I totally understood what you meant in the original post...each pregnancy she had she did with grace
> ..and physically, being pregnant, is demanding! I envy her too...but admire her more



No, not you! I was referring to *LADC_chick * (and whoever else agreed with her)!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Please move on.....ignore, whatever you need to do.


----------



## J_L33

Looking at the pap pictures, I really wonder how the kids feel constantly being hounded by the paps...I feel so sorry for them! 

Also, Shiloh is such a tomboy...whereas Vivienne and Zahara are such girly-girls. LOL. I love how they're allowed to just be themselves...I know in my extended family, I have a 7 year-old niece who's a super-tomboy and she gets so much hell because her parents try to fix her into a "girl"  (Yes, I come from one of those cultures where being "poised" and "feminine" is highly valued). I get the same deal from my parents but not to the same extent, but then again, I'm not a super-tomboy.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/18/angelina-jolie-maleficent-sneak-peek-watch-now/

Check out a sneak peak of Angelina Jolie in her upcoming film Maleficent, which hits theaters on Friday, May 30!

The 38-year-old actress plays the role of Maleficent, the iconic villain from the 1959 Disney classic Sleeping Beauty.

The flick centers is told from the perspective of Maleficent and looks at the events that hardened her heart and drove her to curse young Princess Aurora.

Maleficent also stars Sharlto Copley, Elle Fanning, Sam Riley, Imelda Staunton, Juno Temple, and Lesley Manville.

WHAT DO YOU THINK of Angelina Jolie in her new film Maleficent?


----------



## Dawn72

Can't wait to see the full movie. Looks like it's going to be fantastic. Has she played a villain before?


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the clip above! I really want to like this movie but I think I'm going to wait until I read some of the reviews when it comes out. If the special effects so so over the top 3d like The Wizard of Oz and Alice in Wonderland I don't know if I would like it so much this visually.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Movie looks really good!


----------



## Nolia

Can't wait! I've never been a fan of Angelina's acting, style or body but her humanitarian work and choice of roles were always a welcome surprise. =)


----------



## Avril

Can't wait for the movie - it looks awesome!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Oh well I just love that!  I will see it. She looks perfectly cast!


----------



## chowlover2

It looks awesome!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/18/brad-pitt-sag-awards-2014-with-director-steve-mcqueen/

Brad Pitt poses for a photo with his 12 Years a Slave director Steve McQueen while attending the 2014 Screen Actors Guild Awards held at the Shrine Auditorium on Saturday (January 18) in Los Angeles.

The 50-year-old actor was seen cheering on his co-star Lupita Nyongo from the films table when she won the award for Outstanding Performance by a Female Actor in a Supporting Role.


Brad also stopped to take a photo with Captain Phillips Barkhad Abdi during a break at the show.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Not really a fan of his shaved/long hair thing going on..but he's handsome.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Joins Ethiopian Film 'Difret' as Executive Producer*

*Angelina Jolie* has a new credit to add to her resume  executive producer of the Ethiopian movie _*Difret*_!
 The film will be heading to the _*2014 Sundance Film Festival*_  this week as an entry in the World Cinema Dramatic Competition and now  it has one of the worlds biggest stars putting her support behind it.
*Angelina* will be taking a presentation credit on the film and there is no word yet if the title will be changed, according to Deadline.  The movie tells the story of a girl and a female lawyer who take on the  Ethiopian tradition of telefa, which means marriage by abduction.
 This film is a strong moment for art in Ethiopia, *Angelina*  said in a statement. It is inspiring to see such an important story so  beautifully illustrated with such creative talent. It draws out the  richness of Ethiopian culture and shows how important legal advances can  be made while respecting local culture. It is a story that gives hope  for Ethiopias future, and for other countries where countless girls  grow up without the protection of laws that shield them and their  bodies, and shows how the courage of brave individuals can awaken the  conscience of a society.


Source: http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/16...-ethiopian-film-difret-as-executive-producer/


----------



## Sweetpea83

ChanelMommy said:


> Not really a fan of his shaved/long hair thing going on..but he's handsome.



It's for a movie he's currently shooting.


----------



## Yuki85

Can't wait to see it


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Flies to Australia After Producers Guild Awards to Reunite With Angelina Jolie, Kids: Pictures*

Have chopper, will travel. Fresh off the SAG and Producers Guild Awards -- where he sported his sexy new haircut -- *Brad Pitt*  hopped on a flight to Australia's Gold Coast Airport and then into a  waiting helicopter, presumably to reunite with longtime love  *Angelina Jolie* and their six kids.
Strolling across the tarmac with his luggage on Monday, Jan. 20, the _12 Years a Slave_  actor, 50, looked effortlessly cool in black drawstring pants, a black  hoodie, a black jacket, and aviator sunglasses. His hair, which he said  he cut "for a part," was worn sleek on top and shaved on the sides.
 Prior to touching down in Australia, where fiancee Jolie is filming _Unbroken_, the _Fury_ star had been in L.A. for several days to work the awards circuit in support of his movie _12 Years a Slave_. (Pitt was a producer on the critically acclaimed film and also had a small role as Samuel Bass.)


Based on Solomon Northup's 1853 memoir of the same name, the movie has  already won several awards and honors, including the PGA prize for Best  Picture. (It tied with Alfonso Cuaron's space drama _Gravity_.)

Between that and shooting his World War II epic _Fury_ in the  U.K., Pitt has been a very busy man these last several months. But he's  never too busy to spend time with his family; he and Jolie, 38, have  been spotted all over Australia with their kids *Maddox*, 12, *Pax*, 10, *Zahara*, 8, *Shiloh*, 7, and twins *Knox* and *Vivienne*, 5.
 "They meet as often as they can," an insider told *Us Weekly* of the couple in December. "They don't want to spend too much time apart."



 Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ina-jolie-kids-pictures-2014211#ixzz2r9rAiloA 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook
​​
​​​


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie gets to back work on her film Unbroken in Australia... while Brad Pitt returns to daddy duty after LA stint
*
Her Oscar-winning fiancé may have  just jetted Down Under to spend time with her and their six strong  brood, but it's business as usual for Angelina Jolie on the set of her  new film Unbroken.
The star looked very much in control as she sat in the directors chair of the World War II biopic on Thursday.

The  38-year-old is currently filming on the Gold Cast in Queensland, where  the mother-of-six was casually dressed in black pants and a black,  thick-strapped singlet that displayed her slender arms.








 In control: The actress-turned-producer looked  determined on the set of the harrowing World War II biopic Unbroken, in  Australia on Thursday







 Natural look: The 38-year-old Oscar winner pulled her signature chocolate locks into a low pony tail and wore minimal makeup






Focused: The mother-of-six propped herself up with her elbows as she looked back at the footage

Her signature chocolate locks were pulled into a low ponytail and she kept her makeup natural and to a minimum. 

Jolie  and her six children have been based in Australia since November last  year, with 50-year-old Brad flying in and out as much as possible to  spend time with the family.

The doting father touched  down in Sydney on Tuesday after his film 12 Years A Slave had a big win  at the Producers Guild Awards in Beverly Hills at the weekend.
His  presence has likely taken some stress off of Angelinas shoulders, as  producing the film has by no means proven an easy feat. 






 Hands on: The actress has taken a very hands on  approach to directing while in Australia. They are currently shooting on  the Gold Coast, Queensland





 All smiles: Jolie shares a rare grin on set

According to  screenwriters Joel and Ethan Coen, the many war scenes and water and  aerial shoots make the production process all the more problematic.
Speaking to Entertainment Weekly  last year, Angelina said of the difficulty of the shoot: 'On set, we  started to joke and say, "Tomorrow will be easier," knowing full well  that on this challenging shoot, there are no easy days,' 

'Anytime  it gets tough, we think of the real men who lived through this, and no  one complains. In fact, we all just feel honored to be here.'
The motion picture is based on a novel by Laura Hillenbrand that narrates the true life story of a World War II hero.





 Very slim: Angelina displayed her slender frame and many tattoos as she stared into the camera





 Casual: Jolie opted for a black singlet and black pants on set, keeping jewellery and accessories to a minimum


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eturns-daddy-duty-LA-stint.html#ixzz2rENCObqj 
​


----------



## Swanky

Will Angelina Jolie have bulging veins in her arm zapped before she marries Brad? Magazine claims actress doesn't want to 'look like a freak' in sleeveless gown
U.S. tabloid says actress has 'complex' about protruding veins
State she is considering surgery to remove them before summer wedding
Treatment involves laser zapping vein to seal it 
Alternative is for Angelina to gain weight but that's 'not an option'

Every bride wants to look perfect on their wedding day and it seems Angelina Jolie is no exception. But will she really go as far as to have surgery to remove bulging veins in her arms? 
That's the claim made by U.S. magazine National Enquirer who report that the actress 'wants to look as beautiful as possible when she walks down the aisle this summer' to tie the knot with long-term partner Brad Pitt.
Angelina is regularly voted one of the most beautiful women in the world but an 'insider' told the magazine the Oscar-winner 'has always had a complex about how her veins jut out'.  





Bridal perfection: A U.S. tabloid states Angelina Jolie wants to be rid of the jutting veins in her arms ahead of her wedding to Brad Pitt
They said: 'She never had an incentive to do anything about it until now. She's chosen a sleeveless gown for her wedding day, and the last thing she wants is to be looking like a freak in the photographs.'

It's is unlikely there will be much chance of that when the 38 year old marries Brad, 50, with whom she has six children.
But the magazine claim she's so keen to 'tidy up' her appearance for the big day she will consider surgery.
The other option would be for the slim star to gain weight so the protruding veins were less obvious but the source said 'that&#8217;s not an option to her.'




According to an 'insider' the actress, pictured here with Brad Pitt and their son Maddox, has always had a 'complex' about her veiny arms and the wedding has finally given her an incentive to do something about it
'If she took the time to bulk up, everything in her life &#8211; including the toll all the weight loss has taken on her body &#8211; would fall into place. But Angie's just too busy to eat. She&#8217;s also convinced that she needs to stay super-skinny to maintain her sex appeal. That leaves her no option but surgery to tidy up those veins,' they said.
Endovenous laser treatment is frequently used to reduce the appearance of unsightly varicose veins. 
A catheter is inserted into the troublesome vein and a laser is passed through that which then delivers short bursts of energy that heat up the vein and seal it closed. Blood no longer pumps through it and so it disappears.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...rries-Brad-magazine-claims.html#ixzz2rKMECQQG


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm calling BS with that article..lol.


----------



## Swanky

I think there's a lot of BS in it too.  I know people here think Nat'l Inquirer is reliable, I don't personally.


----------



## anitalilac

I use to think she was one of the most beautiful actress..but not anymore..too gaunt...too skinny...


----------



## chowlover2

She would still be thin if she gained 10 pounds. She is a bag of bones right now.


----------



## Bentley1

What a dumb article. IF it's true, she's nuts. 

And she looks terrible.


----------



## bisousx

Bentley1 said:


> What a dumb article. IF it's true, she's nuts.
> 
> And she looks terrible.



She wears sleeveless stuff all the time, so I don't think she has a complex about her veins haha


----------



## Swanky

Nope!  I assume she rather likes it!


----------



## whimsic

If she wanted to I think she would've gotten rid of them by now.


----------



## Bentley1

bisousx said:


> She wears sleeveless stuff all the time, so I don't think she has a complex about her veins haha



You're absolutely right. She is in sleeveless tops all the time!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nope!  I assume she rather likes it!



Great point.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Lana Del Rey handpicked by Angelina Jolie to sing Disney classic Once Upon A Dream for Sleeping Beauty remake Maleficent*

Angelina Jolie has handpicked Grammy Award winner Lana Del Rey to perform the title song for her new film Maleficent.
Hollywood superstar Jolie, 38, plays the villainous female lead in a new take on the 1959 Disney classic Sleeping Beauty, and she had no hesitation in suggesting that the sultry 27-year-old sing the main track, Once Upon A Dream. 

The song also featured  in the original Sleeping Beauty film.


Angelina has been incredibly active in all aspects of the movie, even bagging a role for her daughter Vivienne, so its  no surprise that she helped choose who would sing the song, says a source.


Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Dream-Sleeping-Beauty-remake-Maleficent.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

New Maleficent trailer:

http://youtu.be/_pgmFAOgm5E

(Sorry I can't post it from my work computer..)

Cannot wait to see her in this!


----------



## chowlover2

I saw the trailer during the Grammys last night, and all I can say is WOW! I can't wait. I bet her kids are going to go nuts!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I will need for Ang to confirm herself that she picked ZZzZzana Del Ray for anything.


----------



## Ambi107

Wow, she is looking anorexic lately! I hope she is ok. Her new movie sounds exciting.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I will need for Ang to confirm herself that she picked ZZzZzana Del Ray for anything.




Lol, I had never heard of this person until  I posted that article...then again I'm so out of the loop in regards to who is in the music industry nowadays..


----------



## Swanky

I doubt Anj will say anything but it appears that it's true:

*Lana Del Rey: 'Once Upon a Dream' Full Song & Lyrics - LISTEN NOW!*







Check out your first listen of *Lana Del Rey*&#8216;s brand new song _*&#8220;Once Upon a Dream&#8221;*_ written for the upcoming movie _Maleficent_.
 The song is available right now for FREE for a limited time, only on Google Play. You can download it for free through Monday, February 3.

*Lana*&#8216;s song made its debut in the brand new trailer for _Maleficent_. Make sure to watch it right now!!!


 I know you, I walked with you once upon a dream
I know you, the gleam in your eyes is so familiar a gleam
Yet I know it&#8217;s true that visions are seldom all they seem
But if I know you, I know what you&#8217;ll do
You&#8217;ll love me at once, the way you did once upon a dream
 But if I know you, I know what you do
You love me at once
The way you did once upon a dream
 I know you, I walked with you once upon a dream
I know you, the gleam in your eyes is so familiar a gleam
And I know it&#8217;s true that visions are seldom all they seem
But if I know you, I know what you&#8217;ll do
You&#8217;ll love me at once, the way you did once upon a dream
 But if I know you, I know what you do
You love me at once
The way you did once upon a dream


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt: Airlie Beach Date Night*

*Angelina Jolie* and her love *Brad Pitt* are all smiles as they hold hands arriving at the Shipwreck Bar & Grill on Tuesday (February 4) in Airlie Beach, Australia.
 The 38-year-old actress and the 50-year-old actor were greeted by a  crowd of fans before heading inside the seafood restaurant to treat  themselves to a romantic dinner.
*Angelina* and *Brad* are currently in Australia while she films her upcoming film _Unbroken_.
 In case you missed it, check out *Angelina* flashing her evil smile while playing the title character in the trailer for her new movie _Maleficent_.


Source: http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/04/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-airlie-beach-date-night/


----------



## Sasha2012

With six kids, two successful careers and their humanitarian work, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt rarely have time for romantic date nights, but they made an exception while in Australia on Tuesday.

The Hollywood stars had a seafood dinner for two at the Shipwreck Bar and Grill in Airlie Beach, Queensland.

And 38-year-old Jolie slipped on her strappy gold stilettos for the occasion, alongside her trademark black pants and black silk camisole.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...seafood-meal-two-Australia.html#ixzz2sNS6fUJ5


----------



## Chanel522

She is beautiful and I just absolutely adore her!!


----------



## karo

She looks so happy. Love her shoes.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Sasha2012 said:


> With six kids, two successful careers and their humanitarian work, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt rarely have time for romantic date nights, but they made an exception while in Australia on Tuesday.
> 
> The Hollywood stars had a seafood dinner for two at the Shipwreck Bar and Grill in Airlie Beach, Queensland.
> 
> And 38-year-old Jolie slipped on her strappy gold stilettos for the occasion, alongside her trademark black pants and black silk camisole.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...seafood-meal-two-Australia.html#ixzz2sNS6fUJ5



Uh.. yeah ok you would think it's a premiere or something, for a diner date eh... 

Anyway love Jolie's shoes.


----------



## knics33

She just looks _way _too thin. 

I am excited to see Maleficent - I am sure she will be amazing in it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like her heels too.


----------



## Jayne1

I wonder if we'll see them at the Oscars&#8230;


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Way too thin!!! Her face looks beautiful and her shoes and outfit is to die for. Just add 15 pounds.


----------



## chowlover2

oo_let_me_see said:


> Way too thin!!! Her face looks beautiful and her shoes and outfit is to die for. Just add 15 pounds.


Agreed!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm legitimately thinking she could drop dead, and that makes me really sad.


----------



## sabrunka

I usually dont post mean things but she actually looks disgusting. Her arms make me sick, what is she doing to herself!


----------



## Prima Ballerina

oo_let_me_see said:


> Way too thin!!! Her face looks beautiful and her shoes and outfit is to die for. Just add 15 pounds.


Agree with you. Why can't she gain some weight, she could be perfect.


----------



## daffyduck

Prima Ballerina said:


> Agree with you. Why can't she gain some weight, she could be perfect.


Maybe her having a cancer could be a reason of her weight loss or unable to gain weight. I doubt that she is trying to lose weight on purpose.


----------



## Swanky

She was very thin prior   She's been too thin since she filmed Mr. and Mrs. Smith.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

daffyduck said:


> Maybe her having a cancer could be a reason of her weight loss or unable to gain weight. I doubt that she is trying to lose weight on purpose.



Jolie never had cancer though... She had a masectomy as in preemptive strike on the matter, but she didn't have cancer.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I wonder if Brad or anyone else close to her has expressed concern to her about her weight.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I've heard she only eats enough to not be hungry, because there are so many hungry people in the world.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sasha2012 said:


> With six kids, two successful careers and their humanitarian work, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt rarely have time for romantic date nights, but they made an exception while in Australia on Tuesday.
> 
> The Hollywood stars had a seafood dinner for two at the Shipwreck Bar and Grill in Airlie Beach, Queensland.
> 
> And 38-year-old Jolie slipped on her strappy gold stilettos for the occasion, alongside her trademark black pants and black silk camisole.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...seafood-meal-two-Australia.html#ixzz2sNS6fUJ5



I've eaten at the Shipwreck Bar and Grill several times. It's uber-low key and in the middle of backpacker central - ie Airlie Beach - the mainland town across from the Whitsunday Islands.  I'm surprised they didn't get totally mobbed - the backpackers are usually pretty hammered at Airlie 24/7


----------



## daffyduck

I still doubt that she's trying to lose weight on purpose. She wears a lot of hats - producer, director, actor, ambassador, mother  of 6-young kids, plus she travels a lot, oh and not to mention the possible upcoming wedding..she's a busy bee, that will take a  lot of weight off anyone!


----------



## Swanky

Yeah . . . but she's been this thin for a long time now.  Seems to be a choice   We know she has plenty of help and resources.  She seems to be happy w/ being underweight.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wish it were one of the reasons people give here, losing her mother, her illness, her busy schedule, but I just can't buy it.  You still get hungry, she has plenty of access to food, she has an illness.


----------



## Swanky

Access to healthy food, chefs, trainers to help keep her slim, etc. . .  I agree.  She could be healthy and slim w/o looking emaciated.  I too believe she has an illness, a disorder.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Not sure about it being an illness or disorder. I sure hope not. She is amazing. Love this couple and family.


----------



## Yuki85

She looks toooo thin and skinny


----------



## Fairy-bag

marvelgirl said:


> not sure about it being an illness or disorder. I sure hope not. She is amazing. Love this couple and family.




+1


----------



## Love4H

I don't think it's her choice to be that thin. 
I've read somewhere Brad Pitt said she was depressed and lost weight, and he was trying to be supportive so shed get better.


----------



## Swanky

It's been years, she's not getting better 
She's beautiful, I hope she can turn it around.


----------



## Grace123

Wow! Looks like a red carpet event! Nice set up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

According to the daily mail..it was a wrap party at the restaurant with the cast and crew of the movie Unbroken.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olies-private-beachfront-party-Australia.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt arrive at LAX Airport with all their six kids on Wednesday (February 5) in Los Angeles.


----------



## bisbee

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Access to healthy food, chefs, trainers to help keep her slim, etc. . . I agree. She could be healthy and slim w/o looking emaciated. I too believe she has an illness, a disorder.


 
I agree.  This is not normal.  I don't care how busy she is.


----------



## knics33

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I wonder if Brad or anyone else close to her has expressed concern to her about her weight.



I wonder this too. I just can't imagine loved ones _not _saying anything after seeing the recent set of pics. 

She clearly has a disorder that seems to get worse. She looks scary skinny. Also, if this is what she looks like in pictures, I can only imagine how shocking her weight looks IRL. JMO.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt arrive at LAX Airport with all their six kids on Wednesday (February 5) in Los Angeles.


I love those pictures, everyone in the family, all together!

I read they stage them with the nannies out of the camera's range -- but I don't care, they're such a great family, by what we see.


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt arrive at LAX Airport with all their six kids on Wednesday (February 5) in Los Angeles.




Does the little girl have on an AC/DC shirt?? I don't know why but that makes me LOL  I would expect more Justin Bieber. Lol


----------



## Swanky

She looks great in green. 

Lol at shirt because on of my little boys would wear that over Bieber any day! He wears a Red Hot Chili Peppers tee every week, lol!


----------



## afcgirl

I think Angelina tries very hard to look like she doesn't care about her looks but it is apparent to me she cares deeply.  I think she stays thin for vanity reasons, she thinks she looks good that way.  Just like the filler in her lips and the nose job she had.  She had big lips to begin with, but she does subtle tweaks.  And her nose was nice to begin with but she made it perfect.  She is a perfectionist as most anorexics are.


----------



## nastasja

^^ totally agree!


----------



## Chanel522

Love her green wrap...such a pretty color on her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm missing a kid. I only see five LOL. It's so refreshing to see her in color!


----------



## Swanky

Maddox is there, he's the tall one behind Brad in last pic!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG he's gotten so big!


----------



## littlerock

I love that YSL bag.


----------



## jokester

Such a beautiful family.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

daffyduck said:


> Maybe her having a cancer could be a reason of her weight loss or unable to gain weight. I doubt that she is trying to lose weight on purpose.


Really, you do realise she never had cancer? She had a preventative surgery. And she's been this skinny years before that anyway.


----------



## Ladybug09

bisbee said:


> I agree.  This is not normal.  I don't care how busy she is.



Agree.

Love her in the green.


----------



## anitalilac

bisbee said:


> I agree.  This is not normal.  I don't care how busy she is.



+1. It is interesting to see some posters here giving reasons/ excuses why she is so skinny...there is no reason to be that skinny unless you are an aneroxic...
I don't recall any female politicians or CEO being skinny and I am sure they just as busy!


----------



## Swanky

I think it's because people like her.  Others don't get a pass. . .  I've pointed it out, much to their chagrin.


----------



## pink1

She looks great in that green wrap!  So used to seeing her in all black.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Just the two of us! Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie keep the flame alive with some couple time in Australia*

They have six children and busy Hollywood careers, but Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie still make time just for the two of them. 

After  attending the wrap party of Angelina's new film Unbroken on Monday  night, Brad, 50, and Ange, 38, enjoyed some couple time on Wednesday in  Australia's Airlie beach.

Brangelina were clearly enjoying a little him-on-her time without the distraction of their big brood.
The  Pitt-Jolie power couple were hanging out at their super-swish luxury  apartment at Pepper Airlie beach, which overlooks the stunningly  beautiful Whitsundays, near to where the actress-turned-director had  been filming.
Heading out  onto the balcony for a little Aussie sunshine, the Hollywood heartthrob  worked beach chic cool in sand-coloured trousers and a classic white  T-shirt.

While Ange rocked black-on-black,  wearing skinny jeans and a simple singlet with her hair tied loosely  back, the superstar looked happy to be spending time with her  husband-to-be.
At one point  Brad took his bride to be in his arms as they cuddled openly on the  balcony, before settling down with a hot drink for a natter.
The pair undoubtedly had a lot to catch up on as Brad's been splitting his time between Australia and the US. 

After chatting al fresco for awhile, the Tomb Raider star took a break from the sun and headed indoors, 

Meanwhile, Brad stripped to his waist to catch a few rays.

Whipping  off his white t-shirt, the handsome blonde revealed the toned torso  that first brought him fame in chick-flick Thelma and Louise.


With a body that belies his 50 years, the star casually moved towards the handrail to get his tan on. 

The  couple have been going long distance since last November, when the  mother-of-six relocated her brood Down Under  to direct her World War II  biopic but has also been enjoying Australia's top sights.

It's  been a flying start to the year with Brad's film 12 Years A Slave  winning big at both the Producers Guild Awards and the Golden Globes, as  well as being nominated for the Oscars. 

The superstar family flew the whole herd home to the US later that day, landing in Los Angeles on Wednesday. 

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-flame-alive-time-Australian-love-nest.html

​
​
​
​​


----------



## daffyduck

anitalilac said:


> +1. It is interesting to see some posters here giving reasons/ excuses why she is so skinny...there is no reason to be that skinny unless you are an aneroxic...
> I don't recall any female politicians or CEO being skinny and I am sure they just as busy!


NO one here knows Angelina personally to make any excuses for her, we are all only sharing our thoughts and opinions. However, some opinions are more critical than others.  To clarify, my observation of her is that she's always been skinny, so I'm guessing (not making excuses) that she is the type of person that easily loses weight when she has a lot of things going on. In comparison, Oprah to me has always been on a heavy side and when she has a lot of things going on, she tends to gain weight. Everyone is different. Just IMHO.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jolie is one of the most polarizing celebrites on the planet. Arguably the most. People don't just like her across the board. Everything she says or does is scrutinized. Even when she is doing nothing but putting on lipgloss at an awards show. Or when she allegedly scowled at Ann Hathaway at another  show. So her weight for sure is almost always a topic.


----------



## Swanky

People are much kinder about her thin-ness than other celebs, just visit Rachel Zoe's or Guiliana Rancic's thread.
I'm not friends w/ any of them so I'm not biased towards one over the other.  But it's something I can see.  Just my personal observation.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In terms of media coverage, Zoe and Guiliana are no comparison. Maybe here it a bigger topic but overall I don't think so.

JMO.


----------



## Swanky

I'm talking about here


----------



## TC1

I loved her body in Tomb Raider. Not at all skinny, and fit. She is rail thin as of the last few years!


----------



## Michele26

I've seen IRL an anorexic woman, & AJ looks nothing like that. Just like another poster said, she probably is very busy and doesn't gain weight easily. I think she likes being very thin and could care less what the public thinks.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jolie is one of the most polarizing celebrites on the planet. Arguably the most. People don't just like her across the board. Everything she says or does is scrutinized. Even when she is doing nothing but putting on lipgloss at an awards show. Or when she allegedly scowled at Ann Hathaway at another  show. So her weight for sure is almost always a topic.



She is, she's  either loved or hated, no in between from what I've seen.


----------



## Swanky

I'm in between 
I can truly do with or without her. I don't dislike her at all, but IMO she's also not Mother Theresa like some people think.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm in between
> I can truly do with or without her. I don't dislike her at all, but IMO she's also not Mother Theresa like some people think.



Exactly. But clearly it's hard for some to process the fact that it's cool to think no bad of her but no grandly of her either (and it applies to any other celebs some may or may not like) and they seem to easily forget that she was born in Hollywood family, thus she is still a celeb who can play the PR game very well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's New Wine Is Getting Rave Reviews*

Of all the inaccessible, hard-to-master crafts in the world,  wine-making is definitely up there. Leave it to power couple number one  -- Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie -- to make it look easy and put us all  to shame with an award-winning new wine.
Pitt and Jolie have  released the second vintage from their French estate, Chateau Miraval,  to great fanfare. It's good timing too, as rosé, sparkling or not, is a favorite around Valentine's Day. Decanter Magazine described the wine as "charmingly pretty in colour" with "a delicate structure that deepens through the palate." 



Brangelina's first vintage from 2012 ranked 84 on Wine Spectator's top 100 wines, and was the highest rosé on the list, making it the _best rosé in the world_. (Really, guys? Is there anything you _can't_ do?)
The 2013 Jolie-Pitt & Perrin Côtes de Provence Rosé Miraval went on sale online today, February 7, but it looks like it's already been bought up. This should come as no surprise, since Brangelina's first wine sold out in five hours. The wine will be sold in stores for around $20 later this month.


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/07/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-wine_n_4746407.html


----------



## horse17

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm in between
> I can truly do with or without her. I don't dislike her at all, but IMO she's also not Mother Theresa like some people think.


I agree with this..


----------



## Irishgal

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm in between
> I can truly do with or without her. I don't dislike her at all, but IMO she's also not Mother Theresa like some people think.




I completely agree.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's New Wine Is Getting Rave Reviews*
> 
> Of all the inaccessible, hard-to-master crafts in the world,  wine-making is definitely up there. Leave it to power couple number one  -- Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie -- to make it look easy and put us all  to shame with an award-winning new wine.
> Pitt and Jolie have  released the second vintage from their French estate, Chateau Miraval,  to great fanfare. It's good timing too, as rosé, sparkling or not, is a favorite around Valentine's Day. Decanter Magazine described the wine as "charmingly pretty in colour" with "a delicate structure that deepens through the palate."
> 
> 
> 
> Brangelina's first vintage from 2012 ranked 84 on Wine Spectator's top 100 wines, and was the highest rosé on the list, making it the _best rosé in the world_. (Really, guys? Is there anything you _can't_ do?)
> The 2013 Jolie-Pitt & Perrin Côtes de Provence Rosé Miraval went on sale online today, February 7, but it looks like it's already been bought up. This should come as no surprise, since Brangelina's first wine sold out in five hours. The wine will be sold in stores for around $20 later this month.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/02/07/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-wine_n_4746407.html


I like the bottle! I'd love to try it, even though I prefer a Pinot Noir or Chardonnay.  lol But I'm curious -- do they blind test taste these wines?  They should, usually the results differ.


----------



## Swanky

Hmm, I could find out I guess.  One of our close friends has Wine Spectator's top 5 Cabs.
I agree though, it should be blind as far as the brand is concerned, not necessarily the notes, etc. . .


----------



## kiwishopper

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm in between
> I can truly do with or without her. I don't dislike her at all, but IMO she's also not Mother Theresa like some people think.



I agree with you on this one. I also don't get "too busy to eat"....that sounds to be like an excuse for something else (just my opinion).


----------



## Allisonfaye

Bentley1 said:


> What a dumb article. IF it's true, she's nuts.
> 
> And she looks terrible.



I agree that she looks terrible. I keep thinking about the old adage that the camera adds 10 pounds. Imagining what she looks like IRL. 



kiwishopper said:


> I agree with you on this one. I also don't get "too busy to eat"....that sounds to be like an excuse for something else (just my opinion).



Agree with this 100%. 

I always get the feeling that she is the one 'in charge' of their relationship. I also get the feeling that one of them (not sure which but I tend to think it's her) doesn't really WANT to get married. People who want to get married get married.


----------



## bugn

She looked her best during the tomb raider movies. I thought she didn't get extremely skinny until after the Billy Bob fiasco. I remember her being holed up in that hotel all alone and then continuing adopting the baby w/out him. I really think he broke her. . . . and then came Brad. Which annoys me to no end that everyone blamed her and not him. It takes 2 to tango. Not 1. You can't be taken or stolen from someone else. I think she has come a long way since those days.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, it was Brad's mistake, she wasn't committed to anyone at the time, he was.  But human nature is to be mad at all involved, especially since she'd gone on record saying she'd never get involved w/ a married man, then turned up pregnant before the divorce.  "The other woman" isn't a positive thing, so I get why people were mad.  Then the photo shoot of them posing as a family stung. . . it was a clusterf*&^ I think.  It was forever ago though, more fans are still mad then the few people actually involved, peeps gotta move on.
They have a large family, we need this to work.


*That's a Pitt outdated! Brad has a blast from the past in his  favourite '90s combat boots and khaki trousers at a recording studio*

 The 1990s saw Brad Pitt become a sex  symbol for the first time after his role in Thelma and Louise, as well  as the movies that made him a household name, Interview With A Vampire  and Fight Club.

And it seems the actor has been feeling nostalgic for the era lately as he has been spotted sporting khaki combat boots.

Saturday  was no exception as the 50-year-old stopped by a Los Angeles area  recording studio over the weekend and wore an outfit extremely similar  to duds he was spotted in earlier this week.






Crazy for khaki: Brad Pitt stepped out of an L.A. area recording studio wearing a pair of worn trouser and combat boots

The World War Z star donned a pair of holy khaki pants to match his palladium boots and jacket, and a white T-shirt.
He accessorised with a pair of all-too-familiar aviator style shades and a gold necklace.
The Hollywood heartthrob, with a script in hand, smiled and stopped to take pictures with fans on his way out.





 Cool daddy: The 50-year-old casually walked toward fans waiting outside

    Recording: While it wasn't revealed what the  World War Z actor was working on Saturday, he is in post-production on  Voyage of Time in which he is one of the narrators

 While it wasn't revealed what the  actor was working on, the Legends Of The Fall hunk is currently in  post-production on Voyage of Time, a Terrence Malick flick about the  known universe in which Brad serves as a narrator.
The father-of-six seems to be taking his fashion choices across the globe.
Just  a few days ago, he stepped off a plane from Australia with his partner  Angelina Jolie and their children wearing almost the same pants, combat  boots and aviators. He even wore paired them with a white tee and taupe  jacket.






 Shielded: The father-of-six covered his eyes in a familiar pair of aviator style sunglasses
 Working man: The Curious Case of Benjamin Button star carried a script out of the studio
The day before landing at LAX, the  busy actor had the pants and boots on again. But this time he dressed  them up a bit with a button down white shirt for a date with Angelina,  38.
The Hollywood power couple went to the Shipwreck Bar and Grill in Airlie Beach, Queensland for a seafood dinner.
The  actress also turned to familiar clothing choices, slipping on a pair of  black skinny trousers and gold stilettos for the occasion.






 Accessories: The Mr. and Mrs. Smith actor wore a  gold necklace that appeared to be the David Procop designed bauble his  partner Angelina Jolie gave him






 Say cheese: The Hollywood hunk posed with fans

Angelina has been in Australia directing Unbroken, which was written by Ethan and Joel Coen and stars Garrett Hedlund.
The movie, which is about World War II prisoner of war Louis Zamperini, is due in theaters in December 2014.
Brad will next appear onscreen in Fury, where he plays an army sargeant named Wardaddy.
Shia LaBeouf and Logan Lerman also star in the film.




 Go to: The father-of-six wore a very similar  pair of pants and boots when arriving at LAX on Feb. 2, 2014 with his  partner Angelina Jolie and their brood







 Look familiar? The Inglorious Basterds star  again wore nearly identical trousers and boots while on a date with his  38-year-old main squeeze on Feb. 4, 2014


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oots-trip-recording-studio.html#ixzz2sqbCK000 
​


----------



## cakegirl

kiwishopper said:


> I agree with you on this one. I also don't get "too busy to eat"....that sounds to be like an excuse for something else (just my opinion).



I agree with both points. I don't think she's a perfect person who's just too virtuous to eat. It's great she does charity work, but many celebs do that. All I really care about is her movies/acting. She was fun in Tomb Raider and the like, but after seeing The Tourist, I don't think she is particularly talented. That movie was just terrible.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jolie never said she was too busy to eat. 
I think her body from Tomb Raider was never her typical look. 
Blaming the woman is a likely story in every case. Tale as old as time. 
Brad is teflon. He will never get blamed. Even the things he is quoted as saying gets attributed to her. 

Before Jolie got with him she said she thought she would marry again so I don't think it is all her. It was her first interview with Vogue after she got with Brad.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jolie never said she was too busy to eat.
> I think her body from Tomb Raider was never her typical look.
> Blaming the woman is a likely story in every case. Tale as old as time.
> Brad is teflon. He will never get blamed. Even the things he is quoted as saying gets attributed to her.
> 
> Before Jolie got with him she said she thought she would marry again so I don't think it is all her. It was her first interview with Vogue after she got with Brad.



People dont say her typical look is TR...they say they Like her body in TR...but THIS look now is Not Normal either...she has Not always been this thin, ..if Anything she has been full/lush with boobs, no hips and no butt...her stylish a few years back told how they created curves on Angie....my understanding is she uses no stylist now except for special occasions. 

She is emaciated now and I dont believe it comes from being too busy to eat, but probably an addiction to liking how she looks now. She may love the way that she looks in clothes and how her body looks.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> People dont say her typical look is TR...they say they Like her body in TR...but THIS look now is Not Normal either...she has Not always been this thin, ..if Anything she has been full/lush with boobs, no hips and no butt...her stylish a few years back told how they created curves on Angie....my understanding is she uses no stylist now except for special occasions.
> 
> She is emaciated now and I dont believe it comes from being too busy to eat,* but probably an addiction to liking how she looks now. She may love the way that she looks in clothes and how her body looks.*


*

*She likes the way she looks and feels.


----------



## labelwhore04

Honestly those pics of her in the navy tank top are downright scary, worse than Giuliana and Rachel combined. I'm sorry, that is NOT normal. She clearly looks like she has an eating disorder. There is no way that she looks like that 'without trying.' She looks deathly, i'm actually shocked.


----------



## Swanky

I used exact same words in Guiliana's thread and was promptly met with contempt.
I don't think she looks worse than Rachel Zoe though, I think AJ and RZ are comparable.  Guiliana hasn't made it that low yet IMO, somehow she's hit this side of the threshold without going over it where she looks skeletal.  AJ and RZ are skeletal, it's unfortunate 
I've always said it's because she likes it.


----------



## Swanky

some throw back pics,  as I looked by year out of curiosity, I noticed that it was after she gave birth to Shiloh that she got VERY thin.  She was always slim, but not like after she lost the baby weight.  She also wore more color before that.

google images 2003














2005


----------



## basicandorganic

labelwhore04 said:


> Honestly those pics of her in the navy tank top are downright scary, worse than Giuliana and Rachel combined. I'm sorry, that is NOT normal. She clearly looks like she has an eating disorder. There is no way that she looks like that 'without trying.' She looks deathly, i'm actually shocked.



She has far surpassed the threshold, I agree, and the people who say "it's not that bad" in every thread disgust me because they have no idea how badly she's ruining her body and most importantly her health. It may not be apparent on AJ/Giuliana/Rachel because they can afford the best skincare, haircare, PS, etc. but on any ordinary person who couldn't afford to "cover up" the side effects, it would be very apparent. It's sad bc I don't have contempt for her and she seems like a very nice lady, but she's clearly got something going on and it's not healthy or normal.


----------



## LADC_chick

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> some throw back pics,  as I looked by year out of curiosity, I noticed that it was after she gave birth to Shiloh that she got VERY thin.  She was always slim, but not like after she lost the baby weight.  She also wore more color before that.
> 
> google images 2003
> 0.tqn.com/d/fashion/1/0/f/3/3/2409881_10.jpg
> cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/yasfx/default/angelina-jolie-beyond-borders-premiere--large-msg-132831024633.jpg
> cosmopolitan.com/cm/cosmopolitan/images/q3/angelina-jolie-03-de.jpg
> 
> 2005
> celebritypicturesplace.com/cache/angelina-jolie-pictures/angelina-jolie-1-_850_watermark-text.jpg
> cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/yasfx/default/angelina-jolie-alexander-uk-photocall--large-msg-132831063645.jpg
> fashionfave.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/angelina_jolie2.jpg
> img2.bdbphotos.com/images/orig/e/g/egrdkkf22por2fpd.jpg?djet1p5k
> img6.bdbphotos.com/images/orig/j/u/ju26er082v0h0r22.jpg?djet1p5k



Let's put this in context, though. Looking at Angelina's Wiki, Shiloh was born in May 2006 and Angelina's mom passed away in January 2007. Two life changes happened for Angelina in the span of eight months, and I think that has had a lasting effect.


----------



## KatherineO

lanasyogamama said:


> I wish it were one of the reasons people give here, losing her mother, her illness, her busy schedule, but I just can't buy it.  You still get hungry, she has plenty of access to food, she has an illness.




This is not always true. If you are truly depressed you can have plenty of access to food & still not eat. I had a friend that lost both her parents within months of each other & she dropped to a very alarming size. She would pick at food but wouldn't eat meals. She just didn't do well for awhile after that. It seemed to change her in many different ways. I have several friends who get stressed or sad & eat way more than they probably should but on the other hand I have friends who don't eat when they are stressed or sad. You don't personally know what's going on in someone's life. I'm not saying Angelina is the role model for health but we also don't know that she a disorder either. We can't just go around labeling people we don't know, that's why this world is so messed up right now. Everyone (even non celebs) seem to put themselves out there & be under a type of social microscope & people make rash judgements without ever even knowing someone's backstory. I don't think it's fair to say "she has an illness" without actually knowing.


----------



## Ladybug09

LADC_chick said:


> Let's put this in context, though. Looking at Angelina's Wiki, Shiloh was born in May 2006 and Angelina's mom passed away in January 2007. Two life changes happened for Angelina in the span of eight months, and I think that has had a lasting effect.



I think she went through some MAJOR depression also.


----------



## jokester

This is so ridiculous. These women are not skeleton or anorexic. Everybody is built different. I don't understand the insistent she is skinny comment. We get a picture on Monday there are people in theresaying oh she is so skinny, on Tuesday new picture same people with the same repetitive she is skinny, she is not going to gain weight overnight. I don't see people going into overweight celeb post saying they need to stop eating. And not all drug addicts are skinny as we have seen from the celebs that died of overdose.
Stop body shaming these ladies. Rachel Zoe is skinny yes but she gave birth to 2 healthy babies so she is obviously healthy enough and Angelina has talked about how much she went through to have that body in Tomb Raider and even from the pictures posted above she is all skinny limbs. Guiliana is a cancer survivor we don't know how that changed her body. Saying repeatedly something is not healthy just because you think it doesn't make it right or that someone is fat because they are not healthy is not right either.


----------



## Ladybug09

You must not read the other thread then, because people definitely talk about the overweight celebrities is much is a talk about the skinny and/or anorexic ones.


----------



## horse17

my guess is that AJ probably likes to look this way.  She has gone through some major life changes, lost weight....and now she keeps it off because she likes it....


----------



## LADC_chick

Ladybug09 said:


> I think she went through some MAJOR depression also.


I wouldn't doubt this at all. 



Ladybug09 said:


> You must not read the other thread then, because people definitely talk about the overweight celebrities is much is a talk about the skinny and/or anorexic ones.



I was going to say the same thing. When it comes to celebrities here, I don't think anyone is off limits. When someone has gained a lot of weight or lost a lot of weight, people comment on it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

KatherineO said:


> This is not always true. If you are truly depressed you can have plenty of access to food & still not eat. I had a friend that lost both her parents within months of each other & she dropped to a very alarming size. She would pick at food but wouldn't eat meals. She just didn't do well for awhile after that. It seemed to change her in many different ways. I have several friends who get stressed or sad & eat way more than they probably should but on the other hand I have friends who don't eat when they are stressed or sad. You don't personally know what's going on in someone's life. I'm not saying Angelina is the role model for health but we also don't know that she a disorder either. We can't just go around labeling people we don't know, that's why this world is so messed up right now. Everyone (even non celebs) seem to put themselves out there & be under a type of social microscope & people make rash judgements without ever even knowing someone's backstory. I don't think it's fair to say "she has an illness" without actually knowing.



Well, it sounds like your friend had depression, maybe that's Angelina's illness, not anorexia.  There is something wrong though, IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

KatherineO said:


> This is not always true. If you are truly depressed you can have plenty of access to food & still not eat. I had a friend that lost both her parents within months of each other & she dropped to a very alarming size. She would pick at food but wouldn't eat meals. She just didn't do well for awhile after that. It seemed to change her in many different ways. I have several friends who get stressed or sad & eat way more than they probably should but on the other hand I have friends who don't eat when they are stressed or sad. You don't personally know what's going on in someone's life. I'm not saying Angelina is the role model for health but we also don't know that she a disorder either. We can't just go around labeling people we don't know, that's why this world is so messed up right now. Everyone (even non celebs) seem to put themselves out there & be under a type of social microscope & people make rash judgements without ever even knowing someone's backstory. *I don't think it's fair to say "she has an illness" without actually knowing*.



YES! Exactly...


----------



## Yuki85

i just love her too much


----------



## gazoo

I feel she is too thin.  And I also agree that she likes how she looks and is an active participant in ensuring her own thinness.  I feel her extreme thinness in recent years is definitely by choice.  Brad usually likes very thin women, based on his ex's.  Even Jennifer Aniston changed her body shape while with him.  

To my knowledge Angelina is not a cancer survivor, but was heading off a chance of developing cancer.  Two very different things.  A surviving cancer patient has a very different look to them.  

FWIW, my father passed away a few years ago and I too lost a considerable amount of weight around that time.  Food was withheld from him at the end and the stress and horror of the situation ruined my appetite for months.  But I did regain it within a year.  To have kept my weight that low would have been a conscious choice, not an automatic reflex.  At the end of the day most celebrities have body issues and they seem to all strive to be as tiny as possible.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/15...lax-airport-sans-brad-pitt-on-valentines-day/

Angelina Jolie keeps it casual chic while jetting out of LAX Airport on Valentines Day (February 14) in Los Angeles.

The 38-year-old actress was accompanied by her cool 12-year-old son Maddox, who showed his strength with a duffel bag.

Last week, Angelina and Maddox were seen flying into the same airport with Brad Pitt and the rest of the family  Pax, 10, Zahara, 9, Shiloh, 7, and five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Go Ang. 

Maddox. I remember when she would carry him in a sling.


----------



## bagsforme

She looks incredibly sexy in just a sweatshirt and flats.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cute look!!


Maddox looking too cool for words..


----------



## vthunni

bagsforme said:


> She looks incredibly sexy in just a sweatshirt and flats.




I think so too! Wish I could make casual that sexy!


----------



## Swanky

He's such a cutie!  She looks better covered up a bit, nice to see her out of her dark all black ensembles.


----------



## nastasja

She looks good in those pics.


----------



## Swanky

*Reunited! Angelina Jolie is joined by Brad Pitt in London as she arrives at Heathrow with son Maddox
*

It looked as though they were going to spend Valentine's weekend apart.
But on Saturday, Angelina Jolie was reunited with partner Brad Pitt as they both arrived in London together.
Angelina, 38, had been seen the day before arriving at LAX with her 12-year-old son Maddox in tow, without Brad.






Touching down in London Town: Angelina arrives at Heathrow on Saturday, where she was joined by her partner Brad Pitt

 However, upon landing at Heathrow, Brad was seen immediately by her side. 

It is not clear whether Brad - who was seen last week in Los Angeles - was traveling at the same time as Angelina and Maddox, but the actor has been spending a considerable amount of time in the UK finishing his latest movie Fury.

Angelina displayed her slim figure in a light grey V-neck sweater, skinny black trousers and black flats.






Reunited! Brad Pitt was seen at Heathrow as Angelina arrived, though it was not clear if they had flown together






Together again: Jet-setting couple Angelina and Brad looked like cool customers as they arrived at Heathrow






 Traveller: It appears Angelina was keen to join partner Brad as they touched down in the UK 










   Jetting in: Brad and Angelina were helped to their awaiting vehicle by minders as stepped foot back in the UK  

Her brunette locks were flowing down past her smooth and flawless visage that was partly concealed with aviator sunglasses.
Meanwhile, Maddox showed off his hip flair for fashion in a black leather jacket,  white shirt, dark denim trousers and black-and-white sneakers.

Just like his mother, he concealed his eyes with aviator shades and handled his travel duffel over his shoulder.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2560215/Angelina-Jolie-joined-Brad-Pitt-London-arrives-Heathrow-son-Maddox.html#ixzz2tQAQIBWp


----------



## NL3181

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/15...lax-airport-sans-brad-pitt-on-valentines-day/
> 
> Angelina Jolie keeps it casual chic while jetting out of LAX Airport on Valentines Day (February 14) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress was accompanied by her cool 12-year-old son Maddox, who showed his strength with a duffel bag.
> 
> Last week, Angelina and Maddox were seen flying into the same airport with Brad Pitt and the rest of the family  Pax, 10, Zahara, 9, Shiloh, 7, and five-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.



Love her bag ! anyone idea abt her bag??​


----------



## emchhardy

Can anyone identify her necklace in these Heathrow pictures?  It looks like maybe a gold bean but I'm not sure.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie to the BAFTA awards in London. (February 16)


----------



## jokester

Awww the look good.


----------



## daffyduck

Thought they look good individually, but together, they dressed like twins. I would of preferred seeing her in a beautiful dress to compliment Brad's tuxedo, rather than match it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks cute, but her implants are too large for her frame and her shirt is pulling in some photos. She also looks a little casual for the event with the unbuttoned shirt, undone tie, and pushed up sleeves.


----------



## Chanel522

I LOVE this entire outfit on her and her hair and makeup are perfect!!  Absolutely gorgeous.  She and Brad are such a complimentary couple.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ I agree..they both look great.


----------



## wordpast

Love this look on her! I would soooo wear that.


----------



## anitalilac

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks cute, but her implants are too large for her frame and her shirt is pulling in some photos. She also looks a little casual for the event with the unbuttoned shirt, undone tie, and pushed up sleeves.



Agree...a bit too casual..



daffyduck said:


> Thought they look good individually, but together, they dressed like twins. I would of preferred seeing her in a beautiful dress to compliment Brad's tuxedo, rather than match it.



Not a big fan of that outfit...


----------



## whimsic

She looks GORGEOUS.. Even more stunning on tv.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Maddox should have a style thread












Us mag credit
August




E entertainment credit
Amazing he always owns it




Polishpearlsandpumps credit


----------



## BagLovingMom

Love her in the tux look! It's different than her various red carpet looks.  Shirt does pull some, but overall she looks great!


----------



## Ladybug09

daffyduck said:


> Thought they look good individually, but together, they dressed like twins. I would of preferred seeing her in a beautiful dress to compliment Brad's tuxedo, rather than match it.



Agree







CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks cute, but her implants are too large for her frame and her shirt is pulling in some photos. She also looks a little casual for the event with the unbuttoned shirt, undone tie, and pushed up sleeves.



Yup. I think the new boobs are too big too.


----------



## Grace123

Not fond of the look for the event. A bit too Diane Keaton. Would've preferred to see a fabulous gown but I do like her hair and makeup.  

Forgot to ask if BP won anything?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Encore Hermes said:


> *Maddox should have a style thread*
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/celebrity-forums/celebrity-news-and-gossip/2504821d1392448632-the-angelina-and-brad-pitt-thread-angelina-jolie-maddox-depart-lax-airport-sans-brad
> 
> 
> assets-s3.usmagazine.com/uploads/assets/photo_galleries/regular_galleries/1819-sexy-celeb-dads/photos/1370549516_brad-pitt-maddox-pax-lg.jpg
> Us mag credit
> August
> eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2013715/rs_634x1024-130815192216-634.AngelinaMaddox.ms.081513.jpg
> E entertainment credit
> Amazing he always owns it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polishpearlsandpumps credit



Lol..he's a cutie!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Go Ang.


----------



## scarlet555

Hate the look on her!


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Her face looks so beautiful. But she still looks really thin to me. Her body in those pants makes me think of a frail elderly lady.


----------



## cakegirl

Oh my, what is going on with Brad's collar and tie in the tuxedo? He should take some tips from George Clooney and dress in a less trendy way as  he gets older. The ponytail with the gold chains and thin sheer t shirt is awful!

I like Angelina's suit. I always like seeing interesting alternatives to dresses for events. But her open collar and tie is a little contrived- I would have worn an open blouse without the tie hanging around the neck.


----------



## gazoo

Love Angelina's makeup at the BAFTAs!  Hate Brad's collar.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Brad's movie "12 Years a Slave" won Best Film Award at the BAFTAs. 

Congrats to him!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

More Brange at the BAFTAs.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Chanel522

Ang is literally breathtakingly beautiful.  I would probably just stare at her all day long if I were Brad...lol!!


----------



## Yuki85

I am speechless when I look at her every time. She looks amazing!!!


----------



## LAvuittongirl

She looks really good when she doesn't wear all black.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her makeup looks great. I like her jewelry.


----------



## chowlover2

She is such a stunning beauty!


----------



## Mimi2000

She is a beautiful person inside and out.


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> Ang is literally breathtakingly beautiful.  I would probably just stare at her all day long if I were Brad...lol!!


I think I would too!


----------



## Jayne1

Look at the way the light hits her eyes in this one. There are one or two photos above, that were overly saturated and not very realistic, but this one looks quite natural and so beautiful.


http://www.gettyimages.in/editorial/carpet-pictures?page=5


----------



## karo

She looks stunning! Love her hair and makeup. She looks really breathtaking.


----------



## wordpast

I'm a Angie fan, and I think she's too thin. But she's still so beautiful!


----------



## Sweetpea83

_Unbroken_ Olympics preview:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M48tvsfpIew


Movie looks awesome!


----------



## BagLovingMom

karo said:


> She looks stunning! Love her hair and makeup. She looks really breathtaking.



She really does! I had to come back and look at these recent pics, just stunning!


----------



## Avril

I absolutely adore her look at the BAFTAs, she looks incredible.


----------



## angelcove

I love Angie's tux!! It's a great alternative to a gown + she makes menswear look so sexy!


----------



## Sasha2012

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks cute, but her implants are too large for her frame and her shirt is pulling in some photos. She also looks a little casual for the event with the unbuttoned shirt, undone tie, and pushed up sleeves.



I agree. I like the the outfit but her breast look unproportionately heavy to her thin frame. Like if she leans forward she'd fall over.


----------



## Jayne1

angelcove said:


> I love Angie's tux!! It's a great alternative to a gown + she makes menswear look so sexy!


Not to mention it's Saint Laurent


----------



## Ladybug09

Ive worn a tux when attending an event solo. But if I'm a attending on the arm of a man, then I wear a pretty dress of some sort. I find that as a female if you wear a tux, then you are in competition with him. By yourself though, you can jazz that tux up and make it look super hot.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/17/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-land-in-los-angeles-with-maddox/

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt make their way through the LAX Airport exit after landing back in town on Monday afternoon (February 17) in Los Angeles.

The 38-year-old actress and the 50-year-old actor were joined by their 12-year-old son Maddox and three security guards.

Angie, Brad, and Maddox were all in London over the weekend where the hot couple attended the 2014 BAFTAs to support his movie 12 Years a Slave, which picked up a few awards including Best Film.

After the awards show, Brad and Angelina continued the celebration at The Weinstein Companys after party where they met up with British singer Tinie Tempah and several other guests.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love her outfit here..


----------



## SmoothOperator

she's beautiful!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pretty sure that is what Brad wore in MAMS when they were in the desert.


----------



## MarvelGirl

She is just so gorgeous! Her face, heart, mind, everything. She could make a straight woman go gay.  I think she is so sexy! LOL!


----------



## Swanky

emchhardy said:


> Can anyone identify her necklace in these Heathrow pictures?  It looks like maybe a gold bean but I'm not sure.



Everlane's Petra bag


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Everlane's Petra bag



Lol she said necklace, NOT bag.


----------



## bisbee

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lol she said necklace, NOT bag.


 

Yes...but someone else asked about the bag!  I was going to answer, since I had one (but sent it back).


----------



## NL3181

bisbee said:


> Yes...but someone else asked about the bag!  I was going to answer, since I had one (but sent it back).


i was the one who asking for the tote...hehehe... If i may ask why you sent it back? (you can pm me)


----------



## Swanky

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Lol she said necklace, NOT bag.



Oh, well I'm so sorry!  I selected the wrong post trying to help someone.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie makes a surprise visit to Lebanon on humanitarian trip after brief reunion with Brad Pitt in London
*

Angelina Jolie made a surprise  visit to Lebanon to draw attention to the challenges facing thousands of  Syrian refugee children and to highlight the massive displacement  Syria's three-year conflict has created, officials said Monday. 
During a three-day visit, U.N. special envoy Jolie  visited unaccompanied children living in the eastern Bekaa Valley,  where much of the poorest Syrian refugees in Lebanon reside, as the  United Nations Refugee Agency Special Envoy. 

The 3,500 children are those who were orphaned, or separated from their families as they fled into Lebanon. 






Surprise visit: Angelina Jolie is on a humanitarian mission in Lebanon





Stylish: Angelina looked chic in an all-black outfit with nude heels for the outing

They form part of the  nearly one-third of all Syrians who have been displaced from their homes  since an uprising against the President Bashar Assad began in March  2011. About 2.5 million Syrians have become refugees; and another 4.2  million are displaced within Syria, the U.N. estimates - some one-third  of the country's pre-war population. 

'Meeting  these children was a heart-rending experience,' said Jolie in a  statement issued via the U.N. 'They have lost their families and their  childhood has been hijacked by war. They are so young, yet they are  bearing the burdens of their reality as if they are adults.'

The  tiny Mediterranean country of Lebanon, which neighbors Syria, has  absorbed nearly one million refugees, swelling the country's population  by one-fifth. 

                           Angelina Jolie speaks out for Syrian refugees in Lebanon









Angelina speaks during a news conference after  meeting with Lebanon's Prime Minister Tammam Salam at the government  palace in Beirut
The concentrated numbers of refugees  have overwhelmed Lebanon's infrastructure, raised rents and flooded the  public health and education systems throughout the country. The poorest  refugees huddle in tents made out of old billboard advertisements on  land they rent out from farmers in the Bekaa Valley; the shelters offer  little against the country's bitter winters and hot summers. 

Parents  of thousands of Syrian children have pulled them out of schools,  because they cannot afford the modest Lebanese school fees, or because  they need them to work - often as shoe shiners and car cleaners. 

During  her visit, Jolie called on the international community to ensure the  implementation of a recent U.N. resolution that called for humanitarian  assistance to reach Syrian civilians. 

On  Saturday, the United Nations Security Council passed a resolution  demanding immediate access everywhere in Syria for humanitarian aid. 





United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees special envoy Angelina meets with Lebanese Prime Minister Tammam Salam





So good to see you: Angelina and the Prime Minister shook hands during a photo opp after their meeting

The resolution, which  marked a rare instance of unity on the security council, doesn't  threaten sanctions but it does express the council's intention to take  'further steps' if the resolution isn't implemented 

Jolie said her meeting was also to thank Lebanon for hosting the refugees. 

'The  generosity and solidarity shown by Lebanon and Lebanese to its neighbor  serves as an example to the world for which we should all be grateful.  We all need to help them bear this burden,' Jolie said. 

Also  in Syria, activists said that military aircraft have struck a  rebel-held town near Damascus, as government forces intensified their  efforts to subdue opposition-held communities around the capital. 
An activist who uses the name Mamoun Abu Saker said three strikes targeted homes in the town of Nashabiyeh on Monday. 






Angelina meeting with young Syrian refugees at an informal tented settlement in Zahle, Bekaa Valley, Lebanon

Abu Saker says at least  four people were killed, and others are still buried under rubble. He  said two strikes first hit the homes, and then as people rushed to  rescue casualties, another strike hit the same area. 

The  Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights confirmed the  strikes, but not the death toll. The Observatory has a network of  activists on the ground. 

In  recent months, Syrian forces loyal to Assad are focusing their efforts  on taking back a rebel-held ring of communities around Damascus. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lebanon-humanitarian-trip.html#ixzz2uFqKpCtk


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Good for her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes Ang!

Brad and Ang are presenting at the Oscars on Sunday. I can't wait! The red carpet has been boring without them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh good to hear! Looking forward to seeing what she'll be wearing..


----------



## Nathalya

^Me too!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I didn't always get Angelina's hype but I totally do now. Some people say she should be helping people in our country, but who cares? People are people, doesn't matter where they're at if they need help.


----------



## Sweetpea83

February 23, 2014.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Oh good to hear! Looking forward to seeing what she'll be wearing..



And what her leg will be doing..



Kitties Are Cute said:


> I didn't always get Angelina's hype but I totally do now. Some people say she should be helping people in our country, but who cares? People are people, doesn't matter where they're at if they need help.




People always want to knock someone no matter what.  It is amazing to me how you could knock someone for doing humanitarian work or making donations to charity. If you give a $1m, people say you should give $2.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Allisonfaye said:


> People always want to knock someone no matter what.  It is amazing to me how you could knock someone for doing humanitarian work or making donations to charity. If you give a $1m, people say you should give $2.




I was just reading the comments on this story on a different news site, and the people were saying Angelina only does it for the publicity, and many other celebrities do way more than her but don't publicize it. And then of course comments about how come she doesn't help people in the United States, which of course, is stupid. The last thing I get from Angelina Jolie is someone looking for attention and praise for her good deeds!


----------



## Swanky

People say stupid stuff all the time, I think they like hearing their voice 

I don't think she's doing it for the publicity, but there's no mistaking that her trips aren't accidentally photographed.  She's getting publicity for it on purpose IMO.  I'm not mad about that or anyone else getting attention for good work.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes.  

Paps aren't hanging out over there. She wants to bring attention to why she is there.


----------



## Swanky

That and bring attention to her being there.  It's a win-win for celebs, I don't mind it.  They look good and it brings awareness to their cause.
I also don't mind the celebs that do it w/o showing it.


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

Oscars red carpet, as long as the leg stays put....


----------



## Faima

www.radiosawa.com

BTW there are paps in 3rd world too, and Angelina is well known here. Lebanon is most "celebrity" and fancy country in Arab world.


----------



## Swanky

These aren't pap pics.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I believe these pics are taken by UNHCR/news agencies.

Speaking of her recognizability. When she went to the Congo with William Hague a few months ago he said the people there had never watched tv/movies before and they knew who she was.


----------



## Faima

Congo is not an Arab country, and I didn't said this is a pap's pic When she was in Egypt the crowd wanted to see and take photos with her was unbelievable. When she kissed one of our politicians at some ceremony it was a huge weeks-lasting story in media.


----------



## legaldiva

Chanel522 said:


> Ang is literally breathtakingly beautiful. I would probably just stare at her all day long if I were Brad...lol!!


 
I completely agree, and as the years pass, I like her more and more.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Faima said:


> Congo is not an Arab country, and I didn't said this is a pap's pic When she was in Egypt the crowd wanted to see and take photos with her was unbelievable. When she kissed one of our politicians at some ceremony it was a huge weeks-lasting story in media.



I meant in general. That is how famous she is. People know of her worldwide even though they have no idea how she became famous.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes.
> 
> Paps aren't hanging out over there. *She wants to bring attention to why she is there.*



  The pictures bring awareness to the public of the violence/conflicts going on in the countries she visits.


----------



## ByeKitty

Faima said:


> www.radiosawa.com
> 
> BTW there are paps in 3rd world too, and Angelina is well known here. Lebanon is most "celebrity" and fancy country in Arab world.



Lebanon is a country with a pretty high GDP, high literacy, with relatively good press freedom and little hunger. It doesn't surprise me at all that they have a celebrity culture. As far as I've seen though, this doesn't really go for the really poor countries. 
Also, Lebanon was never a "3rd world" country in the first place...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Before this goes too far. I meant that where she was the paps were not just hanging around refugee camps.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angie on Today Show 2-25-14


https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cSUvs1jGmYA


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie has a new man in her life*

         Ann Oldenburg, USA TODAY     9:18 a.m. EST February 25, 2014





(Photo: NBC)

Hey, who's that guy Angelina Jolie is snuggling up to?
He's calling her "honey" and she's telling him, "I love you."
He's Louis Zamperini, 97, the focus of her new film and the subject of the best-selling book _Unbroken_.
Jolie is directing the film adaption of the story of the World War II hero and Olympic distance runner, slated for theaters later this year.
"Such a huge responsibility to get it right," she told Tom Brokaw, who presented a story on her and Zamperini on _Today_on Tuesday.
"I  wanted to direct something again," said Jolie. "I wasn't sure what. It  had to be something I would love and care about because it takes much  more time away from your family and much more effort than acting."
She  added, "This has been the hardest thing I've ever done." She went on to  explain that she it wasn't easy to land the job. "I pitched my butt  off."
And she hopes that the story will send a message. "I think  Louis has been very clear about what his message is and certainly the  book. I think, for my children, and for everybody, I want to be able to  say it can seem dark and it can seem hopeless and it can seem very  overwhelming but the resilience and the strength of the human spirit is  an extraordinary thing."

The movie seems meant to be as the two turned out to be neighbors in the Los Angeles  area. Zamperini can see her house from his. "I've been sitting in my  room, laying there thinking what am I supposed to be doing with my  life," said Jolie. "I want to do something important. I want to connect,  but I need some help. I need some guidance. Where is it? And it was  right outside my window."

Brokaw promised to follow up with her in coming months as the movie production continues at Universal Studios, _Today_'s parent company.


----------



## gazoo

Louis is adorable.  What a wonderful friendship they seem to have.


----------



## daffyduck

Because of all the humanitarian she's doing, she is well known and recognized all over the world. Like Princess Diana had said before, if the paps are going to follow her, she might as well bring them to where she can bring awareness to the world. I think Angela has the same philosophy.


----------



## angelcove

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes Ang!
> 
> Brad and Ang are presenting at the Oscars on Sunday. I can't wait! The red carpet has been boring without them.



Yay!!! I'll be tuning in just to watch them!
I can't wait for Unbroken to be released!!!!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

daffyduck said:


> Because of all the humanitarian she's doing, she is well known and recognized all over the world. Like Princess Diana had said before,* if the paps are going to follow her, she might as well bring them to where she can bring awareness to the world.* I think Angela has the same philosophy.



What a great philosophy! 
Love her or not, she's using her status to make a difference, and it's not for just for show or 
to see herself in the rags. I have a lot of respect for her 
and people like her.


----------



## Faima

ShoeFanatic said:


> What a great philosophy!
> Love her or not, she's using her status to make a difference, and it's not for just for show or
> to see herself in the rags. I have a lot of respect for her
> and people like her.



+1 



ByeKitty said:


> Lebanon is a country with a pretty high GDP, high literacy, with relatively good press freedom and little hunger. It doesn't surprise me at all that they have a celebrity culture. As far as I've seen though, this doesn't really go for the really poor countries.
> Also, Lebanon was never a "3rd world" country in the first place...



Yes, I said it's Arab country (although I don't agree with this ). 

Honestly before I didn't like Angelina, nor her movies, but lately I started to adore her, for her simple style, point of views far away from the glamorous stars etc. I don't think she is making her appearances in poor countries to take attention for her, but for her cause (do anyone know what is in Syria, in refugees camps? I was in deep depression after seeing a girl, coming from there, imagine what is to go and work with these ppl...)


----------



## megustapurses

Sweetpea83 said:


> Angie on Today Show 2-25-14
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cSUvs1jGmYA




I love how open and honest she is. It's so rare to hear celebrities admit they're I unfulfilled, IMO. 
I admire her humanitarian work so much more though, I think it's great that she's doing so much. As someone else mentioned it's not for PR or to make herself look better, again IMO. I could go on about how amazing she is &#128525;&#128522;&#128556;.  Love this thread!


----------



## ByeKitty

Faima said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I said it's Arab country (although I don't agree with this ).



I just stated facts though... Not much to agree or disagree about, Lebanon was "2nd world".


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/01/angelina-jolie-trips-on-her-dress-after-the-spirit-awards-2014/

Angelina Jolie gets caught in her dress and trips a tiny bit while leaving the 2014 Film Independent Spirit Awards held at the beach on Saturday (March 1) in Santa Monica, Calif.

The 38-year-old actress was accompanied by her fiance Brad Pitt while heading to their car and he luckily saved her from a fall. What a man!

Earlier in the afternoon, Angelina and Brad sat together at the awards show where he won the award for Best Feature Film for producing 12 Years a Slave.

We cant wait to see what Brad and Angie wear to the Oscars tomorrow night!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks like her Maleficent costume. Lol. Her face is gorgeous.


----------



## karo

Not a fan of the last look.


----------



## Cherrasaki

I'm not loving the last look either. But I like that she doesn't necessarily conform to any particular style or trend.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I kind of like it. She looks less sickly.


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/01/angelina-jolie-trips-on-her-dress-after-the-spirit-awards-2014/
> 
> Angelina Jolie gets caught in her dress and trips a tiny bit while leaving the 2014 Film Independent Spirit Awards held at the beach on Saturday (March 1) in Santa Monica, Calif.
> 
> The 38-year-old actress was accompanied by her fiance Brad Pitt while heading to their car and he luckily saved her from a fall. What a man!
> 
> Earlier in the afternoon, Angelina and Brad sat together at the awards show where he won the award for Best Feature Film for producing 12 Years a Slave.
> 
> We cant wait to see what Brad and Angie wear to the Oscars tomorrow night!



Beautiful humanitarian and activist..... she doesn't look aneroxic this time...


----------



## purseprincess32

Angie and Brad look good.


----------



## Swanky

She's completely covered.  As much as I think she's beautiful, I know that when she covers up completely, she looks less skeletal.


----------



## anitalilac

Aahh..maybe that's why..she covered!


----------



## Chanel522

So pretty.  They are the best couple!


----------



## Swanky

Oscars 2014: Angelina Jolie wows Oscar rehearsals






To the world, she's a humanitarian, superstar actress and half of Hollywood's most glamorous couple.

But to the workers who met Angelina Jolie on Thursday (February 27) at Oscar rehearsals, she was just "Angie."

The 38-year-old Oscar winner, who was honored with the film academy's Jean Hersholt Humanitarian Award last year, came to the Dolby Theatre to run through the lines she'll say in front of millions on Sunday (March 2). Afterward, she hung around chatting to show producers and introduced herself as "Angie" to a group of college students serving as trophy carriers this year.

"You'll help make the night a fun night," she said warmly to the star-struck students. One told her, "You were great out there."

"I didn't fall!" Jolie replied with a smile, confessing that the silver peep-toe pumps she paired with capri pants and a sweater for the rehearsal are her actual show-day shoes.

"After you've done this a few times, you learn to wear the shoes you're going to present in," she said.

She also learned she needed the teleprompter text to be made a bit larger.

"I used to wear glasses," she said.

Angelina Jolie presented an award on stage, and when a rehearsal actor stepped up to claim it, she gave him a hug.

"For this rehearsal only," he said, "I am one lucky bastard."

http://www.ndtv.com/sites/oscar2014/story.aspx?Id=490108


----------



## Ladybug09

Don't really like her Oscar dress. Don't like how it looks around the boobs.

Saggy!


----------



## Swanky

Oh wow, she put in larger implants than I thought.







Oscars 2014: Angelina Jolie wearing a near see-through dress

The 2014 Oscars are underway and all the red carpet coverage programs are underway. They&#8217;re covering everyone&#8217;s dresses and obviously when Angelina Jolie shows up her dress would get a lot of attention.

The angle they showed on the broadcast of Jolie though made her dress look see through. Of course, it could just actually be nearly see through.

fansided.com


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks dreadful.


----------



## Swanky

Not very flattering. . . 


justjared.com


----------



## Chanel522

Her makeup is pretty, but I don't like the dress at all and her hair is pretty blah, too.  

I would guess her implants are maybe around 400cc's.  They look about the same size as mine and she's really thin like I am esp up top.


----------



## buzzytoes

I am really surprised at her choice of dress tonight. It looks like something my Mom would have worn and she is 65.


----------



## Chanel522

Agreed.  It's very matronly.  Kinda like a mother of the bride dress or something.


----------



## chowlover2

buzzytoes said:


> I am really surprised at her choice of dress tonight. It looks like something my Mom would have worn and she is 65.


Agreed, very matronly.


----------



## berrydiva

I really like her dress actually. I'm tired of seeing strapless, sweetheart/plunging necklines, one-shoulder dresses.


----------



## Bentley1

She looks very boring. Not bad, just boring and older then her age.


----------



## mundodabolsa

the dress wouldn't look as matronly if her implants weren't so jarringly wrong for her body.


----------



## gemini582

Yeah I think it's the implants that really ruin the look. They're too big. She looks top heavy.


----------



## Michele26

But for once she doesn't look skeletal.


----------



## labelwhore04

I actually like the dress and think it's flattering on her. She looks pretty and healthy for once!


----------



## Deco

Brad's looking like Robin Thicke.


----------



## Swanky

Michele26 said:


> But for once she doesn't look skeletal.



She's all covered up 
It is proof though that big boobs can make you look bigger than you are if you choose unflattering/loose clothes.


----------



## lulu212121

I'm surprised she had enough skin to have implants that big.


----------



## lulu212121

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's all covered up
> It is proof though that big boobs can make you look bigger than you are if you choose unflattering/loose clothes.




This is true! Us top heavy girls know this. Crewnecks are not usually a flattering choice.


----------



## erinrose

Not a fan of the dress. On a side note, those things are huge!


----------



## BagLovingMom

The Oscar dress is growing on me.  The silhouette sort of reminds me of that fab green dress she wore one year.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's all covered up
> It is proof though that big boobs can make you look bigger than you are if you choose unflattering/loose clothes.



I'm surprised she chose to have huge implants.


----------



## labelwhore04

Are the implants new?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It is proof though that big boobs can make you look bigger than you are if you choose unflattering/loose clothes.



it's exactly why people also keep insisting nicole ritchie isn't as skinny now as in her previous emaciated phase. it's the illusion of the boobs.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Prima Ballerina

I am glad to see her in something other than a long, plain, black dress, but I don't know about this style. I agree with the others that it's very matronly.


----------



## Sarni

Serving pizza at the oscars....as you do!


----------



## veyda

At first,  I too thought Angelina's dress was matronly, but when she walked out onstage with Sydney Poitier she was _stunning_. She looked like she was wearing liquid gold.

I guess it's just so unusual to see her in something other than black and  looking rail-thin. I wish the top half of the dress was a little more sexy though. What a beautiful woman.


----------



## sdkitty

labelwhore04 said:


> I actually like the dress and think it's flattering on her. She looks pretty and healthy for once!


I agree.  I think she looks beautiful and they seem happy and loving.  Brad seems like a sweetie.


----------



## gemini582

I'm happy for Brad. 


veyda said:


> At first,  I too thought Angelina's dress was matronly, but when she walked out onstage with Sydney Poitier she was _stunning_. She looked like she was wearing liquid gold.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's just so unusual to see her in something other than black and  looking rail-thin. I wish the top half of the dress was a little more sexy though. What a beautiful woman.




It's much better in motion.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I'm so happy for Brad too. Thought he looked nice but she is just sooooo stunning! Her face, everything. Wow!


----------



## Sarni

Gorgeous couple!


----------



## Ladybug09

veyda said:


> At first,  I too thought Angelina's dress was matronly, but when she walked out onstage with Sydney Poitier she was _stunning_. She looked like she was wearing liquid gold.
> 
> I guess it's just so unusual to see her in something other than black and  looking rail-thin. I wish the top half of the dress was a little more sexy though. What a beautiful woman.



The dress wasn't horrible, I just needed her to have support in the boobage.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

They looked great. So happy for everyone associated with 12.


----------



## megustapurses

berrydiva said:


> I really like her dress actually. I'm tired of seeing strapless, sweetheart/plunging necklines, one-shoulder dresses.




Same here. People start complaining that she's always in black oversized dresses/attire yet when she wears something else no one likes that either. I think she looks stunning no matter what she wears. You just can't please everyone. In the end she's still an amazing humanitarian & to me, personally that's all that truly matters. &#128556;


----------



## Ladybug09

But at THIS moment we are talking about her fashion choice NOT her humanitarian work..there is a time and a place for everything...and people are allowed to give their opinion.


----------



## Bentley1

ladybug09 said:


> but at this moment we are talking about her fashion choice not her humanitarian work..there is a time and a place for everything...and people are allowed to give their opinion.



+1


----------



## Michele26

I missed Angie walking on the stage, but this morning I saw clips of both of them on the red carpet when they first showed up. I thought she looked beautiful, and the gown was really gorgeous. They both look like Hollywood royalty. Not too many stars have that distinction.


----------



## jokester




----------



## lanasyogamama

I wouldn't be that surprised if she brought down the size of the implants eventually.  They don't seem in line with her personality.


----------



## katran26

labelwhore04 said:


> I actually like the dress and think it's flattering on her. She looks pretty and healthy for once!




I agree! Gorgeous dress on her


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Does anyone have the video of her presenting with Mr. Poitier?

I love the way Brad looks at her.


----------



## Chanel522

I do too.  They both look completely in love w each other.  I love when you can see that in couples when they look at each other.  It's a look that can't be faked.  William and Kate have it too.  So sweet...


----------



## zippie

It was really touching watching her with Sidney.  She looked absolutely stunning, what a beauty she is!!  She didn't look as thin in the dress last night so all I noticed was her beautiful face.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Ladybug09 said:


> The dress wasn't horrible, I just needed her to have support in the boobage.



I agree the color and the detail of the dress is nice but the fit or the shape was off primarily the upper half of the dress. She did look more filled out in it which made her look better imo.


----------



## MJDaisy

love love love her dress choice. Much better than the black slit dress from last year. Super gorgeous. She looks amazing. She and brad are my favorite hollywood couple.


----------



## daffyduck

Personally, I think her boobs looks the same size as her natural boobs were, the implants just looks bigger because they seem to stand up more and she's thinner than she was. Overall, she looks great! She's beautiful and she doesn't need to wear a "look at me" dress, or a dress that shows off her new implants. She's a mother of six, whose wearing a very appropriate and beautiful dress for the occasion that showcase her beauty from inside out. Plus, she has Brad Pitt who looks at her as if she's everything in his world, so for that...she's perfect!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree about the boobs. I don't see much difference from the originals.


----------



## parrotface

I thought she looked so gorgeous, and not just because of the dress or her physical appearance but the way she carries herself. She has such an air of grace, confidence, and class without seeming affected or arrogant. To me that just takes her beauty to the next level.


----------



## lanasyogamama

But usually when you lose weight, your boobs get smaller too.  Mine sure did..


----------



## TC1

I just can't get passed this whole "transformation"..I guess she was a LOT younger before..but she acted a fool in the media with her whole "we fu*ked in the limo on the way here" and vials of blood around her neck days. Something about her, I just can't get on board with.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> But usually when you lose weight, your boobs get smaller too.  Mine sure did..


you do remember she had a double mastectomy due to family history of breast cancer?


----------



## Swanky

I think people are saying that as thin as she is, it's surprising to see such large implants that don't naturally correlate to her body size. 
These are bigger then her natural ones were.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> you do remember she had a double mastectomy due to family history of breast cancer?



Yes.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think people are saying that as thin as she is, it's surprising to see such large implants that don't naturally correlate to her body size.
> These are bigger then her natural ones were.



Yes, exactly.  Or even if they are the same size, her body is smaller now than it was 10 years ago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wow, she looked stunning!! Pretty color on her!!

Happy to see that Brad got an Oscar!


----------



## LADC_chick

lanasyogamama said:


> But usually when you lose weight, your boobs get smaller too.  Mine sure did..



I wish this could happen for me.  When I gain weight, I gain in the boobs and waist, but thus far, my cup size hasn't diminished. I'll lose inches around my waist for sure, but I don't lose weight in my breasts.


----------



## CCfor C

labelwhore04 said:


> I actually like the dress and think it's flattering on her. She looks pretty and healthy for once!




Agreed. I think she looks really nice...glowing and it's great to see her in something besides black...


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think people are saying that as thin as she is, it's surprising to see such large implants that don't naturally correlate to her body size.
> These are bigger then her natural ones were.



and for me it's mainly that the massive boobs don't match her style and personality.  I totally get that she got the implants because of health reasons and not vanity and also realize there are genius-level woman with naturally large chests, however the big fake look just doesn't mesh with intelligent, humanitarian-focused Angelina. she's not an exhibitionist (anymore) and the constant lack of bra and massive headlight look is just bizarre to me. it's a weird feeling to have but it's just why it seems odd to me. 



lanasyogamama said:


> I wouldn't be that surprised if she  brought down the size of the implants eventually.  T*hey don't seem in  line with her personality.*


----------



## prettyprincess

I think her boobs are the same size as her natural ones (she was big before cancer) but bc implants always unnaturally sit up and out, they look bigger.


----------



## Swanky

If so, which I don't believe they are, wouldn't you size down a bit so as to maintain consistency in appearance?


Most people w/ implants know that an implanted 34DD looks bigger than a natural 34DD due to projection, width, etc. . .


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more photos from last night of Brad winning an Oscar.
Source:http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/oscars/pitt-opens-oscar-win-article-1.1708690


----------



## Swanky

Best he's looked in a while to me!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think he's aged well.


----------



## daffyduck

Her implants looks like the same size as her natural before...the only difference is that implants appears firmer than natural. I doubt she would get bigger boobs because her natural boobs were envied by most women.


----------



## daffyduck

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think he's aged well.


Are you kidding?!!! He looks great for a 50-year old guy.


----------



## Swanky

daffyduck said:


> Her implants looks like the same size as her natural before...the only difference is that implants appears firmer than natural. I doubt she would get bigger boobs because her natural boobs were envied by most women.



That's not a recent pic is it? 
The point others made was since she lost weight, those are not in proportion to her current thin frame. 
Not her figure from long ago.


----------



## Sweetpea83

daffyduck said:


> Are you kidding?!!! He looks great for a 50-year old guy.



Ita.


----------



## gazoo

Brad doesn't look too bad in the recent shots.  At least he looks clean.  Finally.  

I don't think he's aged as well as Tom Cruise has though.

Angelina's dress didn't wow me, but her face did as usual.  Nice to see her in something other than dark chiffon.  They look happy which makes them even better looking, IMO.


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That's not a recent pic is it?
> The point others made was since she lost weight, those are not in proportion to her current thin frame.
> Not her figure from long ago.


The point I was trying to make is that her implants appears to be the same size as her original size and didn't go bigger as everyone is assuming.


----------



## daffyduck

gazoo said:


> Brad doesn't look too bad in the recent shots.  At least he looks clean.  Finally.
> 
> I don't think he's aged as well as Tom Cruise has though.
> 
> .


Tom Cruise doesn't have 6 young kids either.


----------



## gazoo

daffyduck said:


> Tom Cruise doesn't have 6 young kids either.



Or smoke, to my knowledge.


----------



## Swanky

daffyduck said:


> The point I was trying to make is that her implants appears to be the same size as her original size and didn't go bigger as everyone is assuming.



Yes, I know   I'm just not in agreement 
IMO, they're bigger, considerably.  They're higher profile and noticeably wider.  I don't care much, I've always had big boobs and have implants now too.  I'm the same size w/ my implants as I was before kids but they appear much larger for these same reasons.
I do not believe her boobs were this size prior, it's just my opinion.  I do agree that she's never been small-chested.
Agreeing to respectfully disagree 




Here she is pre- implants




jived.com






celebritycafe.com






windupmyskirt.com


----------



## LeeLooDallasMP

daffyduck said:


> Tom Cruise doesn't have 6 young kids either.



LOL they have nannies, plenty of time to sleep and other assistants, and good for them. But I guess some people age gracefully, others don't, and it can be also subjective. I find Kevin Spacey much more attractive at his age than Brad Pitt, to me has the charm, quiet yet intense charisma, aura and such.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes, I know   I'm just not in agreement
> IMO, they're bigger, considerably.  They're higher profile and noticeably wider.  I don't care much, I've always had big boobs and have implants now too.  I'm the same size w/ my implants as I was before kids but they appear much larger for these same reasons.
> I do not believe her boobs were this size prior, it's just my opinion.  I do agree that she's never been small-chested.
> Agreeing to respectfully disagree
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is pre- implants
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jived.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebritycafe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> windupmyskirt.com



I agree Swank, her chest looks much wider and her breasts are more pronounced and firmer with the implants.  Her breasts were not this big before even when she was younger and in much better shape.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Best he's looked in a while to me!


I think he looks great.....and from what I understand (not knowing him personally) he seems to be a person who genuinely wants to do good in life


----------



## Chloe_chick999

LeeLooDallasMP said:


> LOL they have nannies, plenty of time to sleep and other assistants, and good for them. But I guess some people age gracefully, others don't, and it can be also subjective. I find Kevin Spacey much more attractive at his age than Brad Pitt, to me has the charm, quiet yet intense charisma, aura and such.



Spacey looked damn good last night! So did DeNiro for that matter.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos:


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I wouldn't be that surprised if she brought down the size of the implants eventually.  They don't seem in line with her personality.


I hope she does.








zippie said:


> It was really touching watching her with Sidney.  She looked absolutely stunning, what a beauty she is!!  She didn't look as thin in the dress last night so all I noticed was her beautiful face.


She looked really good.








lanasyogamama said:


> But usually when you lose weight, your boobs get smaller too.  Mine sure did..



When I lose weight, my boobs go down to, but in relation to the rest of my body, they are still big. I think at one point I was a 0/00 and was still a D. But I do believe they dont proportionate to the rest of her body.






mundodabolsa said:


> and for me it's mainly that the massive boobs don't match her style and personality.  I totally get that she got the implants because of health reasons and not vanity and also realize there are genius-level woman with naturally large chests, however the big fake look just doesn't mesh with intelligent, humanitarian-focused Angelina. she's not an exhibitionist (anymore) and the constant lack of bra and massive headlight look is just bizarre to me. it's a weird feeling to have but it's just why it seems odd to me.




Agree, especially the braless head lighting!






gazoo said:


> Brad doesn't look too bad in the recent shots.  At least he looks clean.  Finally.
> 
> I don't think he's aged as well as Tom Cruise has though.
> 
> Angelina's dress didn't wow me, but her face did as usual.  Nice to see her in something other than dark chiffon.  They look happy which makes them even better looking, IMO.




Tom's been getting work too!







			
				26332074 said:
			
		

> windupmyskirt.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/angelina_jolie_skinny2.jpg
> windupmyskirt.com


Wow scary skinny here.


----------



## Ambi107

mundodabolsa said:


> and for me it's mainly that the massive boobs don't match her style and personality.  I totally get that she got the implants because of health reasons and not vanity and also realize there are genius-level woman with naturally large chests, however the big fake look just doesn't mesh with intelligent, humanitarian-focused Angelina. she's not an exhibitionist (anymore) and the constant lack of bra and massive headlight look is just bizarre to me. it's a weird feeling to have but it's just why it seems odd to me.



The personality we think she has is the result of careful PR and career trajectory goals. Shes not an exhibitionist sexually anymore, but there are always cameras there to capture her good and selfless deeds, with just the right dusting of mascara, powder and lip balm (I've worked in tv - bare skin doesn't photograph like that). When she makes a mistep that gets her bad press (traveling to a war zone while pregnant), it quietly vanishes, never to appear again. When she gives to charity, we hear about it. When it turns out that it was her friend's charity that was audited by the IRS for misappropriation and none of the money was actually paid out to the needy, that's not reported or remedied.  When they trot out for a family day, the published photos omit the small army of nannies tagging along a camera-frame's distance behind them. I think she's good at what she does for a living, and she's absolutely gorgeous.  But she is an actress and on - off - again heroin addict who grew up in Hollywood and who is both notorious and revered there for her singular ability to work the press and paparazzi.  When we assume she doesn't know what she's doing, we insult her - she's far smarter than that.

Oh yeah, didn't like the dress. Her body is the wrong shape to skip above-the-waist tailoring.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Ambi107 said:


> The personality we think she has is the result of careful PR and career trajectory goals. Shes not an exhibitionist sexually anymore, but there are always cameras there to capture her good and selfless deeds, with just the right dusting of mascara, powder and lip balm (I've worked in tv - bare skin doesn't photograph like that). When she makes a mistep that gets her bad press (traveling to a war zone while pregnant), it quietly vanishes, never to appear again. When she gives to charity, we hear about it. When it turns out that it was her friend's charity that was audited by the IRS for misappropriation and none of the money was actually paid out to the needy, that's not reported or remedied.  When they trot out for a family day, the published photos omit the small army of nannies tagging along.  I think she's good at what she does for a living, and she's absolutely gorgeous.  But she is an actress and on - off - again heroin addict who grew up in Hollywood and who is both notorious and revered there for her singular ability to work the press and paparazzi.  When we assume she doesn't know what she's doing, we insult her - she's far smarter than that.



I know all this, I'm very clear on how show business works. that was my point. the physical image she chose doesn't match the rest of her carefully planned image.


----------



## prettyprincess

The dress is stunning but she should've had the sleeves tightened around the wrist area, it looks sloppy that loose.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I think Billy Bob looks grown up too. Definately seems like age and wisdom have liked her lately. Her face is beautiful. Someone had mentioned Hollywood royalty. I definately see that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Entertainment Weekly photo of Angie and her daughter Vivienne who plays Aurora in Maleficent.


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Marina97

Angelina Jolie leaves the government palace in Beirut


----------



## Sweetpea83

*This Week's Cover: Angelina Jolie is 'Maleficent'! An exclusive in-depth interview*

In the case of Disney&#8217;s _Maleficent _(out May 30), the whole  world pretty much agreed Angelina Jolie should play the black-horned  bad-girl. &#8221;It is really funny when people say you&#8217;d be obvious for a  great villain,&#8221; she says with a laugh (not a cackle).
 In this week&#8217;s issue of Entertainment Weekly, the actress gives her first in-depth interview about Disney&#8217;s revisionist take on _Sleeping Beauty_,  which retells the classic folk tale from the wicked point-of-view.  &#8220;The exercise wasn&#8217;t how can we have fun with a villain?&#8221; Jolie says.  &#8220;It was: What turns people evil and vile and aggressive and cruel? What  could have possibly happened to her?&#8221;
 In the wide-ranging conversation with EW&#8217;s Anthony Breznican, Jolie also discusses _Unbroken_,  the true-life tale of World War II heroism that she directed and is  currently editing, and addresses the cancer worries that led her to  undergo a preventative double mastectomy last year &#8212; penning a _New York Times_ op-ed afterward about the experience, hoping to inspire and encourage others facing such a choice.
&#8220;Wherever I go, usually I run into women and we talk about health  issues, women&#8217;s issues, breast cancer, ovarian cancer. I&#8217;ve talked to  men about their daughters&#8217; and wives&#8217; health. It makes me feel closer to  other people who deal with the same things and have either lost their  parents or are considering surgeries or wondering about their children,&#8221;  she says. &#8220;I was very, very moved by all the support and kindness from  so many people.&#8221;
 The new issue also includes EW&#8217;s Oscar coverage, with our report on the show _behind_  the show &#8212; all the drama that took place just offstage in the wings of  the Dolby Theatre as the presenters went on and the winners came off.  Plus: &#8221;Burning Questions&#8221; from the show, the best and worst of red  carpet fashions, and behind-the-scenes shots from rehearsals leading up  to the ceremony.



Source: http://popwatch.ew.com/2014/03/05/this-weeks-cover-angelina-jolie-maleficent-interview/


----------



## knics33

So excited for Maleficent! Also heard there is a MAC collection coming out for the movie... can't wait! 

I LOVED her dress at the Oscars. It is the best she has looked in a very long time. And it could be the illusion of the dress, but she looked much healthier to me. Like maybe she had put on 5 lbs or so.


----------



## Pursejoy9

mundodabolsa said:


> I know all this, I'm very clear on how show business works. that was my point. the physical image she chose doesn't match the rest of her carefully planned image.



She is a narcissist and can't help but be an exhibitionist.


----------



## Ambi107

Pursejoy9 said:


> She is a narcissist and can't help but be an exhibitionist.



At least she does it well. I agree, though, she'll never retire to a non-public life as a lot of aging sex symbols do.


----------



## MJDaisy

i didn't realize her daughter was in the movie.


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> Entertainment Weekly photo of Angie and her daughter Vivienne who plays Aurora in Maleficent.
> View attachment 2531358




That is one pretty little girl.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie is Stunningly Scary for New 'Maleficent' Poster*






*Angelina Jolie* works those horns on the brand new poster for her highly anticipated film _*Maleficent*_.
Here is the movie&#8217;s official synopsis: A beautiful, pure-hearted young woman, Maleficent has an idyllic life growing up in a peaceable forest kingdom, until one day when an invading army threatens the harmony of the land. Maleficent rises to be the land&#8217;s fiercest protector, but she ultimately suffers a ruthless betrayal&#8212;an act that begins to turn her pure heart to stone. Bent on revenge, Maleficent faces an epic battle with the invading king&#8217;s successor and, as a result, places a curse upon his newborn infant Aurora. As the child grows, Maleficent realizes that Aurora holds the key to peace in the kingdom&#8212;and perhaps to Maleficent&#8217;s true happiness as well.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Love it..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm excited to see this movie! I've only ever seen one movie she's been in and she wasn't that great in it, so I'm curious to see how her acting is here because she's supposed to be a good actress.


----------



## Swanky

I haven't been interested in any of her movies since Mr. and Mrs. Smith, but I am interested in this!


----------



## chowlover2

I saw the preview and it looks great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Reveals Plans to Have More Preventative Cancer Surgery*

Angelina Jolie continues to share the brave story of her decision to get a preventative double mastectomy with fans.
In a new interview with _Entertainment Weekly_,  the Oscar-winning actress, who went under the knife in May 2013 because  she was at a very high risk of developing breast cancer, revealed her  that her mission to stay healthy is far from over.
"There's still another surgery to have, which I haven't yet," the _Maleficent_  actress explained. "I'll, you know, I'll get advice from all these  wonderful people who've I've been talking to, to get through the next  stage."
In addition to her previous risk of breast cancer, Jolie  also has approximately a 50 percent risk (the actual number varies based  on the individual) of developing ovarian cancer, of which her mother, *Marcheline Bertrand*, died from at only 56.
Despite more surgery, the mother of six couldn't be more positive.  Jolie says it's "lovely" to get mail from fans who relate to her  struggle. She also says she couldn't be happier with her decision to  have the mastectomy done last year.
"I'm great!...I'm very happy I  made the decision," she said. "I was very fortunate to have great  doctors and very, very fortunate to have a good recovery and have a  project like _Unbroken_ to have something to be really focused on, to be getting healthy for, and to be able to just get right back to work."
"I feel very, very close&#8212;much closer&#8212;to other women, and women who are going through the same thing," *Brad Pitt*'s  other half went on. "Wherever I go, usually I run into women and we  talk about health issues, women's issues, breast cancer, ovarian cancer.  I've talked to men about their daughters' and wives' health. It makes  me feel closer to other people who deal with the same things and have  either lost their parents or are considering surgeries or wondering  about their children...The reason that I wrote it was to try to  communicate and help and connect with other women and other families  going through the same thing. And...I was very, very moved by all the  support and kindness from so many people."


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/520271/...lans-to-have-more-preventative-cancer-surgery


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, I figured she would have additional surgery.


----------



## punkin pie

She is getting her ovaries removed also??


----------



## Ladybug09

punkin pie said:


> She is getting her ovaries removed also??



The estrogen production increases the rate of Ovarian Cancer/ also breast cancer if she still had her breast.


----------



## punkin pie

Ladybug09 said:


> The estrogen production increases the rate of Ovarian Cancer/ also breast cancer if she still had her breast.


 
Yes.  She is much braver than I am.


----------



## Allisonfaye

To me she will always be 'the lady who fired the castle'. That's what my 5 year old called her after seeing the show with her in it at the Magic Kingdom. Fond memories.


----------



## Alexenjie

punkin pie said:


> Yes.  She is much braver than I am.




Having your ovaries removed is much much easier then the breast surgery/reconstruction she has already gone through.


She will probably recover in a matter of a few weeks versus a few months.


----------



## chowlover2

Oncologists highly recommend having the ovaries removed. My BFF who will be in remission 13 yrs from breast cancer had hers removed 5 yrs after the surgery. She was on Tamoxifen, and when she went off the med she was nervous. Some Drs don't recommend doing so, as the ovaries have some estrogen which protects your heart and bones.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Still with Vivienne 




Daily Mail credit


----------



## Swanky

That was posted a page back, I love that pic


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great pic. Looking forward to this movie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie "Was a Bit Nutso" Last Year, Would "Scream at the Bushes" and Scare Her Kids*

Angelina Jolie gave it her all for _Maleficent_so much so that she terrified her six children!
"I  loved being Maleficent. I was quite sad to put my staff down and put my  horns away because somehow, she just lives in a different world," the  38-year-old actress says. "But I did have to take my staff home to  practice walking with it in my cloak, and then I would go outside and  scream at the bushes to expand my voice and play with my voice. So, mom  was a bit nutso for a period."
What did the movie star's fiancé, *Brad Pitt*, think of her transformation into the Mistress of All Evil?
"I don't know! You know, I never asked him," Jolie tells _Entertainment Weekly_. "He thinks she's cool."
Three of the couple's children make cameos in the movie: *Pax Jolie-Pitt*, 10, *Zahara Jolie-Pitt*, 9, and *Vivienne* *Jolie-Pitt*,  5. The latter was cast as a young Princess Aurora, while her siblings  were given lesser roles. "They're with their teachers," Jolie says of  the elder children. "The idea of that day was the prince and princesses  from around the world show up for the christening, so there will people  of all races, all creeds. It was Pax and his teacher, who is Vietnamese,  playing the Vietnamese Queen and Prince and then Zahara and her teacher  playing the African or Nubian queen and princess. I love that  christening scene so much and of course we've watched it at home [in the  animated film] as a family. I had to walk by them being very mean. Of  course, I wanted to stop and wink at them."
Makeup artist *Rick Baker* used prosthetics to achieve Maleficent's razor-sharp cheekbones; they were modeled after *Lady Gaga*'s _Born This Way_  period, per Jolie's suggestion. "We wanted to take away the things that  were softer on my face," she explains. Jolie also wore several sets of  horns in the movie.
"It was pretty funny, because I kept on  hitting my horns on things," she says. "The framing was very  strange...They were actually kind of heavy. There had to be [lighter  weight] ones that you could ride horses in because if you fall with  something [heavy] attached to your head, that's itit could break your  neck. There were softer horns for the fights. The harder ones were  magnetic so I could actually clip them off and walk around, but then I  looked like a little bear. It did not look half as cool."
Luckily, Jolie got the hang of it. "Because they were magnetic, I could  take them off for lunch or I could just give my neck a break. When they  weren't the magnetic ones, I did almost knock myself out quite a few  time," she says. "It's not just that you're a foot taller on top, you're  also in five-inch heels so you are really big. I was out of whack for a  bit. Definitely, it took me a while to become graceful with her."


Source:http://www.eonline.com/news/521703/...would-scream-at-the-bushes-and-scare-her-kids


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie is a frightful sight to behold as she spreads colossal black wings in new Maleficent poster
*

  
It's no wonder her daughter Vivienne was the only one brave enough to come near her.

The  enormous black wings donned by Angelina Jolie in the latest promotional  image released for Disney's upcoming flick Maleficent are possibly her  most frightening wardrobe demand yet.

This  most recent hint of what can be expected from the dark fantasy hit the  movie's Twitter account on Monday, just over two months before its May  30 release.







 'My wings were stolen from me': A new poster was  released on Monday for Angelina Jolie's upcoming Disney flick  Maleficent, which features her imposing black wings

 The daunting image features the  stunning actress putting on her best evil face as she glares downwards  in contemplation, with her thick black horns perched high above her  head.

The  set of wings attached to the villain's back are taller than the  Angelina herself and are certainly nothing you'd like to come across in  the dead of the night.
'I had wings once,' the photo's caption states. 'And they were strong, but they were stolen from me.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-latest-Maleficent-poster.html#ixzz2wG7emeuj 
​


----------



## anitalilac

She looks beautiful in those promo pictures...


----------



## Ladybug09

Love the wings.


----------



## Swanky

She looks awesome!  As she should considering the very dramatic costuming and make up, very cool!


----------



## Chanel522

I can't wait to see this movie!!  The promo pictures are amazing.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

I'm not a fan of 3D movies, but I'm going to see this one in 3D.


----------



## Swanky

*'I had wings once... they were strong' Soaring Angelina Jolie vanquishes army in stunning new Maleficent trailer  
* 

Angelina Jolie has promised that Maleficent will not only reveal the untold story of everyone's favourite Disney villain, but also make us empathise with Sleeping Beauty's vengeful enchantress.
The first glimpses of 38-year-old Jolie's terrifying costume for the part did little to back up this claim but a new teaser shows us a flashback of Maleficent as a warrior princess. 

Opening with a fantastical scene of fairies flying to and fro, the clip features a voiceover - perhaps from the Princess Aurora, who is played by Elle Fanning.






'Don't believe the fairy tale' A new teaser for Angelina Jolie's Maleficent hints at the enchantress's warrior princess past 








Fairy princess: Maleficent was once the strongest of all winged creatures

'All the other fairies fly, why can't you?' she asks. 

Maleficent then replies wistfully: 'I had wings once, they were strong.'
The ethereal scene is then juxtaposed cleverly with the sight of Maleficent dressed like a viking princess with huge outstretched wings and flowing hair. 






 For good not evil: Maleficent aims to tell us the story behind the misunderstood villain

Angelina Jolie shows her wings in new Maleficent trailer










 Take that: Maleficent is seen vanquishing an army when she still had her wings  

   'They were strong' We learn from the new teaser that Maleficent was not only a fairy with wings, but perhaps the strongest  

The look is starkly opposed to the pale, black wearing, hair scraped up villainous we all know and as she soars over mountains then sees off a marauding army, it becomes clear that this Maleficent was far from evil. 

After the montage of Maleficent's former self, we see her as warrior princess still, making a landing. 'I had wings... they were stolen from me,' she says dramatically. 

The teaser comes hot on the heels of a stunning poster from the Disney prequel.  
         Epic: Maleficent was once nothing but powerful fairy, so what happened?







What she became: The teaser is the beginning of Maleficent's story, but we have to wait to May to find out more  

This most recent hint of what can be expected from the dark fantasy hit the movie's Twitter account on Monday, just over two months before its May 30 release.
The daunting image features the  stunning actress putting on her best evil face as she glares downwards  in contemplation, with her thick black horns perched high above her  head.

The set of wings attached to the villain's back are taller than the  Angelina herself and are certainly nothing you'd like to come across in  the dead of the night.
Again, it repeats the movie's catchline. 

'I had wings once,' the photo's caption states. 'And they were strong, but they were stolen from me.'

'My wings were stolen from me': A new poster was released on Monday for Angelina Jolie's upcoming Disney flick Maleficent, which features her imposing black wings






Coming soon: The film, which is set for release on May 30, stars Jolie as the most iconic villain from the Disney classic Sleeping Beauty  

The Disney movie is unlikely to be  too frightful on account of its intended audience, however it proved a  little too much for the young girls in the running to play the role of  tiny Princess Aurora.

To that end, Angelina and Brad Pitt's five-year-old daughter Vivienne  wound up joining the cast because she was the only one brave enough to  come near her mother in the terrifying costume.

'It had to be a child that liked me and wasn't afraid of my horns and my  eyes and my claws. So it had to be Viv,' the talented actress explained  to EW. 

Meanwhile, Angelina has recently  spoken out against the rumour that she was in the frame to direct erotic trilogy Fifty Shades Of Grey.
In fact the actress-turned-director blushed bright red when asked about her possible connection in an interview with Entertainment Weekly for the cover story of its latest edition.
She stammered, 'I - I was just,' before laughing for a long time, according to the magazine.
After a lengthy pause, the Oscar winner went on to say: 'I - I think they're just  it's funny, I think with  directing, you just think, "I'm better at telling some stories than  others," but, um, who knows?
'I came very clear out of the gate: after Blood And Honey, if I  ever directed again, it would have to be a certain kind of film.'







 Magnificent Malificent: Angelina will next be seen as the evil queen in the Disney movie, due out May 30  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2583570/I-wings-strong-Soaring-Angelina-Jolie-vanquishes-army-stunning-new-Maleficent-trailer.html#ixzz2wLdvVcAE


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks like the promo for this is going to be massive.


----------



## Swanky

Going to be ? lol!   It's pretty massive already!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie: 'I have no patience for yoga'*

Already thought Sleeping Beauty villain Maleficent was scary? Wait until you see her powerful, never-before-seen wings, exclusively revealed today by USA TODAY. From the U.K. set of the epic Disney live-action film, Angelina Jolie reveals what it was like to fly with her wings in in the classic tale's reboot  and the workout she begrudgingly agreed to.
Hooked up on rigs in full costume (yes, even those horns) on set at Pinewood Studios, "you're almost like a puppet with all these people moving (beneath you)," says Jolie. "When you go to the left or the right all of you have to move together. It's a big dance with a lot of people."
How did she pull it off? Well, through a regimen Jolie admits she eschews. Jolie's longtime stunt coordinator Eunice Huthart (a close friend, who is also godmother to Shiloh Jolie-Pitt) slowed down and intensified her workouts. "She made me do yoga. And I have no patience for yoga," says Jolie. "It's not something I do easily, because I'm not a still person. But I was forced to do yoga because (to fly) you have to have your core strength to be able to hold yourself."
Great power comes from Maleficent's wings, which are stolen from her dark fairy in the new film. As for Jolie, the actress flies with more ferocity than any A-list Disney-backed villain to date. "I feel like the luckiest girl in the world that I get to fly," says Jolie with a laugh. "I really feel like I'm flying!"
_Maleficent _is set for a May 30 release.


Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2014/03/17/angelina-jolie-has-wings-maleficent/6522233/


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like a little kid waiting for this to come out!!  Seriously I'm so excited it's crazy...lol!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Chanel522 said:


> I feel like a little kid waiting for this to come out!!  Seriously I'm so excited it's crazy...lol!!



Lol


----------



## angelcove

Chanel522 said:


> I feel like a little kid waiting for this to come out!!  Seriously I'm so excited it's crazy...lol!!




Seriously, everytime we see the previews, my dd says "mommy, it's a date!"  We can't wait...however, DH says he'll pass. Lol... Guess bc Angie's not in a sexy role. Lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

I told my DH either you will see this movie with me or my sister & niece will..lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> I told my DH either you will see this movie with me or my sister & niece will..lol!



When did u get married?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Last month.


----------



## LADC_chick

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Last month.



Congrats!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Last month.



Congrats!!!! You always say SO, so when I saw DH I was like What??! Lol congrats again!


----------



## Swanky

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Last month.



Congratulations!


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Last month.


Great news, congrats Doll!


----------



## gloomyharlow

So hyped up to see this movie! Might be the first movie I go to the theaters to see.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Thanks guys!


----------



## chowlover2

gloomyharlow said:


> So hyped up to see this movie! Might be the first movie I go to the theaters to see.




I agree!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Partners with Stella McCartney on 'Maleficent' Clothing Line for Kids!*

*Angelina Jolie* is getting herself into the fashion world with a new capsule collection of childrens clothes inspired by her new movie _Maleficent_.
 The 38-year-old actress and Disney are working with fashion designer *Stella McCartney* to create _*Maleficent by Stella McCartney Kids*_ and it all sounds so cool!
Ive always been a huge fan of Disney growing up, as was my mother, and I grew up watching all the films like most kids did, *Stella* told _WWD_. When the opportunity presented itself and I was invited by *Angelina Jolie* to visit the film set, I jumped at the chance.
 There will be eight styles in the collection including princess  dresses and sandals, as well as clothes for both boys and girls like  edgy t-shirts and sneakers. The collection will hit stores _Stella McCartney_ stores worldwide, in addition to Disney stores and online, at the end of April.
 Make sure to watch the just released third trailer for _Maleficent_! 



Source: http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/21...cartney-on-maleficent-clothing-line-for-kids/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Seeing the pics of Kimye in Vogue and the lack of chemistry reminded me of an oldie of these two. Can't say that about these two. My all time favorite Brangelina pic. Some have it and some don't. Same photographer too.


Throwback Monday? lol. 

Credit: Vogue, USA Today, the internet


----------



## angelcove

^Cool Pic!


----------



## Starlett309

Ambi107 said:


> The personality we think she has is the result of careful PR and career trajectory goals. Shes not an exhibitionist sexually anymore, but there are always cameras there to capture her good and selfless deeds, with just the right dusting of mascara, powder and lip balm (I've worked in tv - bare skin doesn't photograph like that). When she makes a mistep that gets her bad press (traveling to a war zone while pregnant), it quietly vanishes, never to appear again. When she gives to charity, we hear about it. When it turns out that it was her friend's charity that was audited by the IRS for misappropriation and none of the money was actually paid out to the needy, that's not reported or remedied.  When they trot out for a family day, the published photos omit the small army of nannies tagging along a camera-frame's distance behind them. I think she's good at what she does for a living, and she's absolutely gorgeous.  But she is an actress and on - off - again heroin addict who grew up in Hollywood and who is both notorious and revered there for her singular ability to work the press and paparazzi.  When we assume she doesn't know what she's doing, we insult her - she's far smarter than that.
> 
> Oh yeah, didn't like the dress. Her body is the wrong shape to skip above-the-waist tailoring.


Great post. We need to remember this about a lot of celebs!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What does her friend's charity being audited for misappropriation by the IRS have to do with Angelina Jolie?


----------



## Swanky

people.com







Surprise! Angelina Jolie graciously greets the crowds at CinemaCon in Las Vegas on Tuesday, where she came to promote her latest directorial effort, _Unbroken_.  It's "the journey of a man finding his way through darkness and into  light," she told fans of the upcoming film, out this Christmas.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie's 'Unbroken' is a Film 'We All Need Now More Than Ever' *





*Angelina Jolie* looks absolutely gorgeous at *The State of the Industry: Past, Present and Future and Universal Studios Presentation* held at The Colosseum at Caesars Palace during CinemaCon on Tuesday (March 25) in Las Vegas.
 The 38-year-old actress discussed her film _Unbroken_, which she just wrapped directing earlier this year.
 &#8220;Over the years the project experienced a number of false starts,&#8221; Universal Pictures chairman *Donna Langley* said of the project (via _THR_). 
 &#8220;I wanted to make this film because in the end its message is one  that we all need now more than ever. It&#8217;s the journey of man finding his  way through the darkness and into the light,&#8221; *Angelina* said when she walked on stage.
 FYI: *Angelina* is wearing _Juan Carlos Obando_ with _Ferragamo_ shoes.


----------



## Ladybug09

She's dressing like R. Zoe. A bunch of layers to hide the thinness.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hate it.


----------



## Chanel522

I love Ang, but the color and style of this isn't working for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her cloths wear her. She looks frail.


----------



## basicandorganic

I love it and I think she pulls it off.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's a lot better than her usual black sacks.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Such a great smile!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ariving at LAX 3-25-14


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tons better.


----------



## Chanel522

I agree.  I love this outfit on her!!


----------



## basicandorganic

She looks so good!


----------



## Swanky

Still braless, but better!


----------



## angelcove

Maleficent & Unbroken are my 2 must see movies this yr!!


----------



## bugn

Ladybug09 said:


> She's dressing like R. Zoe. A bunch of layers to hide the thinness.




Yup! This is the thinnest she has ever been.


----------



## Swanky

people.com

With his shades on and his hair coiffed, Brad Pitt shows his approval on Wednesday while heading to a Hollywood screening for the new documentary he executive produced, _Big Men_.


----------



## Chanel522

Aww he looks good


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/27...s-in-sarajevo-to-meet-victims-of-bosnian-war/

Angelina Jolie holds an umbrella over her head as she lands on Thursday (March 27) in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina.

The 38-year-old director, actress, and humanitarian landed with British Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs William Hague, who she traveled with on their mission.

We are here to meet victims of the war in Bosnia, female and male survivors of rape who carry a terrible burden, Angelina said of their visit. The use of rape as a weapon of war is one of the great injustices of our time. For too long the world has tolerated these crimes, and left survivors to struggle in the shadows. Our goal is to bring forward the voices of the survivors of these crimes and to ask the world to stand with them and against impunity.


----------



## daffyduck

^^Oh no, her poor bag is getting wet!ush:


----------



## Bentley1

^brad looks like Robin Thicke in that last photo.


----------



## basicandorganic

Bentley1 said:


> ^brad looks like Robin Thicke in that last photo.



I agree!


----------



## daffyduck

Bentley1 said:


> ^brad looks like Robin Thicke in that last photo.


LOL, you're right! But, Robin is so , while Brad is


----------



## Bentley1

daffyduck said:


> LOL, you're right! But, Robin is so , while Brad is



Lol, agree. He looks like the "hot version" of Robin.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks so obviously de-bloated !!  I can see his jawline again. Hmmmm......


----------



## gazoo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/27...s-in-sarajevo-to-meet-victims-of-bosnian-war/
> 
> Angelina Jolie holds an umbrella over her head as she lands on Thursday (March 27) in Sarajevo, Bosnia and Herzegovina.
> 
> The 38-year-old director, actress, and humanitarian landed with British Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs William Hague, who she traveled with on their mission.
> 
> We are here to meet victims of the war in Bosnia, female and male survivors of rape who carry a terrible burden, Angelina said of their visit. The use of rape as a weapon of war is one of the great injustices of our time. For too long the world has tolerated these crimes, and left survivors to struggle in the shadows. Our goal is to bring forward the voices of the survivors of these crimes and to ask the world to stand with them and against impunity.



Kudos to her for tackling such an uncomfortable and painful topic that needs to be addressed.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is why I effs with her. She has interests outside of Hollywood.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/28...t-sex-violence-in-bosnia-at-press-conference/

Angelina Jolie looks stunning as she arrives at a press conference about the sex violence during war on Friday (March 28) in Sarajevo.

The 38-year-old actress was joined by British Secretary of State for Foreign and Commonwealth Affairs William Hague to speak at the conference organized by the Bosnian Ministry of Defense.

That same day, Angelina was spotted visiting the Memorial Center in Potocari to pay her respects alongside William.

In case you missed it, watch this CNN feature with Angelina putting the spotlight on Syrian Refugees.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the fact that she covers to show show respect.


----------



## zen1965

Ladybug09 said:


> I love the fact that she covers to show show respect.



Indeed.
Unlike some other prats that are written about frequently in this forum.

I have liked Angelina since Girl Interrupted and will always do so. 
She is too thin, though.


----------



## vj555

Angelina Jolie arrived in LA wearing black skinny jeans and dark sunglasses.


----------



## Michele26

I never noticed her huge forehead before.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> I never noticed her huge forehead before.



It gets bigger and bigger with all the botox.


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> Kudos to her for tackling such an uncomfortable and painful topic that needs to be addressed.



Ita..


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie dresses down in a poncho as she arrives in LAX with children Maddox and Zahara after visit to Bosnia to meet victims of war 
* 
Angelina Jolie knows how to dress for a plane flight. 

The 38-year-old actress balanced comfort and style as she arrived in LAX on Saturday alongside son Maddox, 12, and daughter Zahara, nine. 

The Maleficent star rocked a slate grey poncho, whilst emphasising her long slender legs in slim black trousers. 





 Touch down! Angelina Jolie balanced comfort and style as she arrived in LAX on Saturday alongside son Maddox, 12, and daughter Zahara, nine

She strolled comfortably in black ballet flats and shielded her eyes with aviator sunglasses. 

Shouldering a small carry-on duffel bag, Angelina beckoned to Zahara to ensure she remained close by. 

Her daughter stood out in a fluorescent pink and white sweater, teamed with purple leopard print leggings, and black boots.  






Leggy lady: The 38-year-old actress rocked a slate grey poncho, whilst emphasizing her long slender legs in slim black trousers


She carried a shiny Hello Kitty handbag, a large brown backpack, and a purple blanket. 

Meanwhile, Maddox looked edgy in a leather jacket, a graphic T-shirt, black jeans, and black sneakers, while shouldering a heavy black duffel. 

Angelina has just returned from meeting British Foreign Secretary William Hague  at his offices in London to discuss tackling rape in war zones, with the pair then flying out to Bosnia and Herzegovina to meet victims.
   Comfort first: She strolled comfortably in black ballet flats and shielded her eyes with aviator sunglasses






 Pretty in pink: Zahara stood out in a fluorescent pink and white sweater, teamed with purple leopard print leggings, and black boots

They visited widows and mothers of genocide victims in Srebrenica - a  Bosnian town where Serb forces killed more than 8,000 Muslim men and  boys in 1995. Angelina emerged from the meeting crying.

There Angelina and Hague hailed Bosnia's decision to include prevention of sexual violence in military training.

The pair addressed a conference on sexual violence in conflict, organised in Sarajevo by Bosnia's Defence Ministry, saying the 'ground-breaking' policy should become standard for any armed forces serving in UN peacekeeping missions.





 Come along now! Angelina beckoned to Zahara to ensure she remained close by
    Lots of cargo: Zahara carried a shiny Hello Kitty handbag, a large brown backpack, and a purple blanket






Edgy: Maddox sported a leather jacket, a graphic T-shirt, black jeans, and black sneakers, while shouldering a heavy black duffel

Angelina said the initiative is 'redefining soldiering in the 21st century.'

Hague promised the UK will support a planned training centre in Sarajevo for  future military and police peacekeepers from the region.

Meanwhile on the Hollywood front, Angelina is promoting her second directed feature - Unbroken, a World War 2 drama due out this Christmas. 






Making the world a better place: Angelina just returned from meeting British Foreign Secretary William Hague in London to discuss tackling rape in war zones, before flying out to Bosnia and Herzegovina to meet victims

UN ambassador Angelina Jolie weeps at Srebrenica memorial










 Dark stuff: They visited widows and mothers of genocide victims in Srebrenica - a Bosnian town where Serb forces killed more than 8,000 Muslim men and boys in 1995 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2592504/Angelina-Jolie-drowns-figure-oversized-poncho-highlights-slender-pins-skinny-jeans-arrives-LAX.html#ixzz2xUuGBTZg


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie gets emotional talking to rape victims of Bosnian war   *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14Team46CvE


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt wears head-to-toe khaki for the second time in France*

He's clearly a monochromatic man.

Brad Pitt donned head-to-toe khaki for the second time this week while in France on Sunday.

The 50-year-old movie star looked ready for safari in his beige flat cap, shades, jacket, trousers, and Palladium Boots.

On Wednesday, the 12 Years a Slave  star - born William - also rocked a beige blazer with the same Palladium Boots and  trousers for a screening of Big Men in LA.Brad  - who executive-produced the oil documentary - also posed with the  director Rachel Boynton looking thrilled to bask in his A-list presence.

Pitt and his fiancée Angelina Jolie are rumoured to be finally tying the knot this year in the south of France.

The  Oscar-winning lovebirds - who got engaged in 2012 - own the $60 million  Chateau Miraval estate and vineyards where they even released their own  Miraval Rosé.

On  Saturday, the 38-year-old actress was spotted landing at LAX with her  12-year-old son Maddox and nine-year-old daughter Zahara. 

Angelina  - a Special Envoy for the United Nations - was in Bosnia Friday for a  conference on sexual violence with British Foreign Secretary William  Hague.

While  there, the Maleficent diva gushed about what a wonderful parent Brad is  with their six children - including Pax, 9, Shiloh, 7, and twins Knox  & Vivienne, 5.
'Brad is always encouraging me and willing to assume a lot of the parental duties,' the bride-to-be told The Mirror.

'He  loves being a father and that's one thing I'm most proud of about him.  With a large family, you need that support. Brad is a wonderful teacher  and guide, for the boys in particular.'

Jolie  continued: 'He likes to plan things and proceed in a very deliberate  and methodical way. He is much cooler and calmer...I can be more  impulsive and outspoken. It&#8217;s very reassuring to know there is this very  solid and generous man in your life.'

The  12 Monkeys actor will next play 'Wardaddy' in WWII flick Fury - due out  November 14 - with Shia LaBeouf, Scott Eastwood, and Michael Peña.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-khaki-second-time-France.html#ixzz2xeFfqXXs 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​​​​​​​


----------



## Swanky

The paps do seem to find the celebs don't they?



*Adults only! Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie leave their brood at home as they enjoy a romantic minibreak 
*
 They are kept more than a little busy in their day-to-day lives thanks to their six children. 

But  over the weekend, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt decided to leave their  brood at home to indulge in some adults-only time by going on a romantic  minibreak together. 

The  pair were seen with their arms wrapped around one another as they made  their way from their car into the hotel to begin their chilled out  weekend. 






 The look of love! Angelina Jolie looked thrilled  as she ad Brad Pitt arrived for an adults-only minibreak together in  Los Angeles over the weekend







 Smitten: The pair wrapped their arms around each other as they headed from the car into the hotel

Ever the gentleman, Brad carried the majority of the bags, while Angelina toted just a weekend holdall as they headed inside. 

Angelina  went for her usual black ensemble, wearing a black loose top and pair  of black trousers, set off with a pair of aviator sunglasses and leaving  her brunette hair loose and straight.
Brad,  meanwhile, opted or a casual ensemble of cream chino-style trousers  with a white T-shirt, loose denim jacket and plimsolls. 

The pair's outing came as it was claimed earlier this week that the pair are finally planning to tie the knot this summer. 









 Sticking to black: Angelina stuck to her favourite colour of black for the time away without their six children

According  to reports, Brad and Angelina have been trying to arrange the ceremony  at their French chateau for the past three summers, but other  commitments have delayed their nuptials.

A source said: 'It's been a long time coming but finally it is going to happen.'

But  the wedding won't be like any normal ceremony - with reports that Brad  is keen to call in some favours and arrange for the Kings of Leon to  play for his special day. 





 Ever the gent: Brad made sure he carried the majority of the bags, while Angelina took charge of her holdall

However,  the Sex On Fire rockers have a few UK dates lined up for the summer,  including headlining Isle Of Wight festival in June, and Brad it hoping  they can make 'dates work'.

A  source told The Sun newspaper: 'Brad ended up partying with Kings Of  Leon when they played in Los Angeles  last week. He spent most of the  night talking to Caleb and he sounded them out about playing.
'It will happen if they can make the dates work.'
Brad and Angelina met on the set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith in 2005 and got engaged in April 2012.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-enjoy-romantic-minibreak.html#ixzz2y7WEhmqj 
​


----------



## basicandorganic

Ladybug09 said:


> It gets bigger and bigger with all the botox.



Funny, because botox is to do the opposite...

I think it's her weight, but I also think she is aware of the problem which is why she covers up... she's so lovely I hope she works things out.


----------



## Swanky

It's the only AJ film I've personally wanted to see since Girl Interrupted.  It's definitely dark looking, which I LOVE.  If my kids were younger I wouldn't take them, this is an older kids movie IMO.  



*Maleficent starring Angelina Jolie 'scaring away investors' as it is thought to be too horrifying for Disney movie-goers 
* 
Angelina Jolie's latest film, Maleficent, is so scary that it has got investors running scared that it will be a flop and cost Disney millions.
The 38-year-old actress plays the evil villainess from the Sleeping Beauty tale in her first major Hollywood role in four years.
But her portrayal in the dark fantasy film has turned off Wall Street money men.






'My wings were stolen from me': A new poster was released recently for Angelina Jolie's upcoming Disney flick Maleficent, which features her imposing black wings

Angelina has previously been box office gold but her latest starring role has Wall Street moneymen worried.
They are predicting that the pdsa90m film will not be a box office smash and might just recoup its costs.
With Angelina sporting enhanced high cheek bones and headgear with horns  they are worried traditional Disney movie goers will find the film too  frightening.
Disney has pitched the film, which opens on May 30, at young adults rather than their traditional fan base of children.





 Coming soon: The film, which is set for release on May 30, stars the 38-year-old actress as the most iconic villain from the Disney classic Sleeping Beauty

Angelina Jolie in NEW teaser for Maleficent





 Wall Street investors predict that the film will force Disney into a write down which will lower the value of their company.
'It's definitely in the "not a sure thing" bucket,' said analyst David Bank.
Other Wall Street brokers in a circular sent to investment firms expressed doubt that the film would be a box office smash.
Angelina recruited her daughter Vivienne Jolie-Pitt, five, to star in her first major role as the young Aurora. 






Glamming it up: The Tourist star pictured at the Oscars in March  

The beautiful brunette, who has six children with partner Brad Pitt, admitted that the portrayal of Disney's most famous villainess had scared her children.
She said she had to reassure them it was only make up when they visited the set at Pinewood Studios in Buckinghamshire.
Speaking about the role Angelina said: 'She isn't the pretty princess. She isn't a beautiful queen. She's a very awkward, pointy, slightly scary-looking horned creature who goes through a lot in her life, as we discover.'





Cover girl: Angelina looking enchantingly menacing on the cover of Entertainment Weekly  

'I hope in the end you see a woman who is capable of being many things,  and just because she protects herself and is aggressive, it doesnt mean she cant have other [warmer] qualities,' Angelina previously told  Entertainment Weekly. 

As a woman who is used to dividing opinion, Angelina was clearly attracted to taking on such a 'imperfect' character.

She said: 'It sounds really crazy to say that there will be something thats good for young girls in this, because it sounds like youre saying they should be a villain.





Magnificent Malificent: Angelina will next be seen as the evil queen in the Disney movie, due out May 30

'[Maleficent] is actually a great person. But shes not perfect. Shes far from perfect.
'In general, its a very good message to say, "Lets look at something from the other side."
'But then also, what our challenge will be  - and the script writer [The  Lion King and Alice in Wonderland's Linda Woolverton] has already  cracked it - is not to simplify it, not to just reverse the story but  tell a bigger story that doesnt point the finger [at Princess Aurora]  either.'





Introducing: The movie will also star Angelina and Brad's daughter Vivienne, who was the only little girl not afraid of her mother's scary costume
The film tells the story of how Maleficent became evil after being betrayed by a child.
Moviegoers only know her character from the cartoon classic Sleeping Beauty while the new film explains how she became evil.

A spokesman for Disney was unavailable for comment.  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2598396/Maleficent-starring-Angelina-Jolie-scaring-away-investors-thought-horrifying-Disney-movie-goers.html#ixzz2yCzSdMjq


----------



## Ladybug09

Oh please.


----------



## jokester

What a load of crock.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol...thinking the same...


----------



## Avril

I was really looking forward to it after seeing the teaser trailer. But then recently I saw the full trailer and it looks rubbish


----------



## Ladybug09

The only thing that would keep me from seeing it is the HEAVY CGI. ...I did not like Oz and Willie Wonka because of the over use of CGI.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*
*

He's looking very good!!

*During L.A. Gallery Visit, Gets a Parking Ticket*

He's a human masterpiece! Sans *Angelina Jolie* or his kids, a solo *Brad Pitt* looked hunkier and more handsome than ever when he stopped by the Fahey/Klein Gallery in L.A. on Friday, April 11.
​
Wearing a simple white tee, khakis, and sneakers, 50-year-old Pitt  gave his trademark hot smirk with his hands casually tucked into his  pockets. The _Fury _actor looked as if he's been bulking up as he bared his buff arms, while walking out of the venue.
 Pitt, who chopped his shoulder-length hair in January, looked  handsome with his clean-shaven face and golden tresses parted to the  side during his gallery stop. Jolie's fiancé has said lopping off his  longer locks had nothing to do with personal vanity. "It's for a part,"  the _12 Years a Slave_ producer told reporters at the Producers Guild Awards back in January. "It's not a choice!"

Fahey/Klein boasts of an impressive range of photography exhibitions, and is currently showcasing *Peter Lindbergh* photographs.
The only downside from art and architecture buff Pitt's outing  Friday? The actor apparently had a parking ticket once he returned to  his car, according to the photographer.
 Pitt's latest appearance comes nearly one week after he was spotted enjoying a romantic West Coast getaway with Jolie, checking into a Beverly Hills hotel last Saturday, April 5.

​Source: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...y-actor-looks-hot-gets-parking-ticket-2014114
​
​


----------



## Chanel522

Ok...Brad looks 35 &#128525;.  He's so handsome!!


----------



## zen1965

Oh, yes, he is.
And he isn't mine.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The paps do seem to find the celebs don't they?
> 
> 
> 
> *Adults only! Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie leave their brood at home as they enjoy a romantic minibreak *
> 
> They are kept more than a little busy in their day-to-day lives thanks to their six children.
> 
> But  over the weekend, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt decided to leave their  brood at home to indulge in some adults-only time by going on a romantic  minibreak together.
> 
> The  pair were seen with their arms wrapped around one another as they made  their way from their car into the hotel to begin their chilled out  weekend.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/04/06/article-0-1CE0460900000578-787_634x668.jpg
> The look of love! Angelina Jolie looked thrilled  as she ad Brad Pitt arrived for an adults-only minibreak together in  Los Angeles over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/04/06/article-0-1CE0469E00000578-175_634x773.jpg
> Smitten: The pair wrapped their arms around each other as they headed from the car into the hotel
> 
> Ever the gentleman, Brad carried the majority of the bags, while Angelina toted just a weekend holdall as they headed inside.
> 
> Angelina  went for her usual black ensemble, wearing a black loose top and pair  of black trousers, set off with a pair of aviator sunglasses and leaving  her brunette hair loose and straight.
> Brad,  meanwhile, opted or a casual ensemble of cream chino-style trousers  with a white T-shirt, loose denim jacket and plimsolls.
> 
> The pair's outing came as it was claimed earlier this week that the pair are finally planning to tie the knot this summer.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/04/06/article-0-1CE045F300000578-526_306x475.jpgi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/04/06/article-0-1CE0461F00000578-499_306x475.jpg
> Sticking to black: Angelina stuck to her favourite colour of black for the time away without their six children
> 
> According  to reports, Brad and Angelina have been trying to arrange the ceremony  at their French chateau for the past three summers, but other  commitments have delayed their nuptials.
> 
> A source said: 'It's been a long time coming but finally it is going to happen.'
> 
> But  the wedding won't be like any normal ceremony - with reports that Brad  is keen to call in some favours and arrange for the Kings of Leon to  play for his special day.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/04/06/article-0-1CE045B200000578-636_634x559.jpg
> Ever the gent: Brad made sure he carried the majority of the bags, while Angelina took charge of her holdall
> 
> However,  the Sex On Fire rockers have a few UK dates lined up for the summer,  including headlining Isle Of Wight festival in June, and Brad it hoping  they can make 'dates work'.
> 
> A  source told The Sun newspaper: 'Brad ended up partying with Kings Of  Leon when they played in Los Angeles  last week. He spent most of the  night talking to Caleb and he sounded them out about playing.
> 'It will happen if they can make the dates work.'
> Brad and Angelina met on the set of Mr. and Mrs. Smith in 2005 and got engaged in April 2012.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-enjoy-romantic-minibreak.html#ixzz2y7WEhmqj ​


 
She wears the same stuff over and over. Her colors are black and grey.


----------



## chowlover2

He looks good again!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I was listening to the Adam Carolla podcast yesterday and someone had just seen Angelina leaving a restaurant with a girlfriend.  He said she was smaller than he expected, looked a little older, and had the best posture in the entire world.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad is on some Benjamin Button(s) ish.


----------



## Jeanek

Oh gosh. I feel a little weak in my knees. Those muscles!!! Drooooool


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Brad is on some Benjamin Button(s) ish.


----------



## NicolesCloset

BagOuttaHell said:


> Brad is on some Benjamin Button(s) ish.



Lol love it! Yes he is. I need that ish whatever it is


----------



## emchhardy

What a difference a hair cut (and clean(er) facial hair) will make - he looks better than I've seen him look in years.  And he's 50!  Dang!


----------



## Swanky

Best he's looked in years, his skin looks better - maybe some procedures?


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt To Play General Stanley McChrystal*

*The Benjamin Button  star has signed on to produce and star in the movie adaptation of the  late Michael Hastings' explosive behind-the-scenes account of the former  Army general's fall from grace, detailed in his book The Operators and a Rolling Stone article in 2010*

     A movie about the rise and fall of General Stanley McChrystal is in the works and _Rolling Stone_ reports that Brad Pitt has been tapped to star and produce.
 The film, called _The Operators_, is based on the late Michael Hastings book _The Operators: The Wild and Terrifying Inside Story of Americas War in Afghanistan,_  which goes behind the scenes with Gen. McChrystal while he was still  the commanding general of international and U.S. forces in Afghanistan.


The book itself is based on Hastings 2010 _Rolling Stone_  article, The Runaway General, which revealed that McChrystal and his  staff had openly and crassly disparaged the White House administration  and its handling of the war in front of Hastings. The article earned  Hastings the George Polk Award and led to McChrystals firing by  President Barack *****. Hastings died in a car crash last summer at the  age of 33.
 Theres no production date set for the movie adaptation, though David Michôd, who helmed 2010&#8242;s _Animal Kingdom_, has reportedly signed on to write the script and direct.


Source: http://time.com/63156/brad-pitt-general-stanley-mcchrystal-the-operators/


----------



## purseprincess32

Brad looks really good here!


----------



## basicandorganic

Chanel522 said:


> Ok...Brad looks 35 &#128525;.  He's so handsome!!



he's 50!?!? wow... time flies...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'I will surprise you!' Angelina Jolie looks gorgeous as she wears elegant black dress in new featurette for Maleficent*


She takes a  rather demonic turn in the Sleeping Beauty reboot Maleficent with the  aid of prosthetics and carefully applied make-up.

But Angelina Jolie opted to go as her naturally gorgeous self to chat about her film in a new featurette released by Disney.
Wearing  an elegant black dress, the 38-year-old star promises fans that she and  the makers of the film have created an entirely new world that has more  than a few surprises up its sleeve.
Speaking candidly, the Mr And Mrs Smith star explains in the short film: 'Weve respected the classic, weve tried  to bring you what we love about this story. 

'We also hope to bring a  world you have never seen before.'
'Its a very beautiful story, and I think its very  different from what people are going to expect,' she added with obvious artistic pride.

Also pumping the film is Elle Fanning, who plays Princess Aurora.
Wearing a soft floral dress, she admits: 'I  always felt when I watched the animated movie that I wasnt super  scared of MaleficentI was always sort of intrigued by her.'
But  the film may take the fear factor too far as it has got investors  running scared that it will be a flop and cost Disney millions.
Angelina plays the evil villainess from the Sleeping Beauty tale in her first major Hollywood role in four years.

And while she has built a reputation for hitting box office gold, her latest starring role has investors worried, with predictions estimating that the $90million film will not be a box office smash and might just recoup its costs.

With  Angelina sporting enhanced high cheek bones and headgear with horns  they are worried traditional Disney movie goers will find the film too  frightening.

Disney has pitched the film, which opens on May 30, at young adults rather than their traditional fan base of children.

Wall Street investors predict that the film will force Disney into a write down which will lower the value of their company.

'It's definitely in the "not a sure thing" bucket,' said analyst David Bank.



Official ''Legacy'' Featurette #1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmaLCe6ZN5w
​​
Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-black-dress-new-featurette-Maleficent.html
​


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## anitalilac

Sweetpea83 said:


> *'I will surprise you!' Angelina Jolie looks gorgeous as she wears elegant black dress in new featurette for Maleficent*
> 
> 
> She takes a  rather demonic turn in the Sleeping Beauty reboot Maleficent with the  aid of prosthetics and carefully applied make-up.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie opted to go as her naturally gorgeous self to chat about her film in a new featurette released by Disney.
> Wearing  an elegant black dress, the 38-year-old star promises fans that she and  the makers of the film have created an entirely new world that has more  than a few surprises up its sleeve.
> Speaking candidly, the Mr And Mrs Smith star explains in the short film: 'Weve respected the classic, weve tried  to bring you what we love about this story.
> 
> 'We also hope to bring a  world you have never seen before.'
> 'Its a very beautiful story, and I think its very  different from what people are going to expect,' she added with obvious artistic pride.
> 
> Also pumping the film is Elle Fanning, who plays Princess Aurora.
> Wearing a soft floral dress, she admits: 'I  always felt when I watched the animated movie that I wasnt super  scared of MaleficentI was always sort of intrigued by her.'
> But  the film may take the fear factor too far as it has got investors  running scared that it will be a flop and cost Disney millions.
> Angelina plays the evil villainess from the Sleeping Beauty tale in her first major Hollywood role in four years.
> 
> And while she has built a reputation for hitting box office gold, her latest starring role has investors worried, with predictions estimating that the $90million film will not be a box office smash and might just recoup its costs.
> 
> With  Angelina sporting enhanced high cheek bones and headgear with horns  they are worried traditional Disney movie goers will find the film too  frightening.
> 
> Disney has pitched the film, which opens on May 30, at young adults rather than their traditional fan base of children.
> 
> Wall Street investors predict that the film will force Disney into a write down which will lower the value of their company.
> 
> 'It's definitely in the "not a sure thing" bucket,' said analyst David Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> Official ''Legacy'' Featurette #1:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NmaLCe6ZN5w
> ​​
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nt-black-dress-new-featurette-Maleficent.html
> ​



Damn, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Ex-Husband Billy Bob Thornton "Check in on Each Other All the Time"*

*Angelina Jolie* once admitted that she has just a "few" girlfriends&#8212;but that doesn't mean she's lonely. In fact, *Brad Pitt*'s fiancée is reportedly still close friends with her ex-husband, *Billy Bob Thornton*. Your Tango asked Thornton if he's still in touch with his former flame, to which he replied, "Of course."
"She's amazing, amazing," the 58-year-old _Fargo _star  said in a recent interview, published Apr. 15. "She's got so much  energy and so much goodness in her, and we check in on each other all  the time."
According to Thornton, "She makes sure I'm doing okay [and] I make sure she's doing okay."
Jolie,  38, hasn't publicly confirmed that she has recurring private  conversations with Thornton. To the contrary, in a January 2012 _Marie Claire_ cover story, she said Pitt was "really the only person I talk to."
Perhaps they've rekindled their relationship since that interview. It  wouldn't be too surprising, given that both Jolie and Thornton become  more family-oriented since their 2002 breakup. The _Maleficent_ star has six kids with Pitt&#8212;*Maddox*, 12, *Pax*, 10, *Zahara*, 9, *Shiloh*, 7, and twins *Knox* and *Vivienne*, 5. Thornton, meanwhile, has been dating *Connie Angland *since 2003. They have a daughter, *Bella*, 10. The _Bad Santa _star also has three children&#8212;*Amanda*, *William* and *Harry*&#8212;from prior relationships.


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/534840/...-thornton-check-in-on-each-other-all-the-time


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I feel like I have heard this from him 10x before.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yup!


----------



## Jasmine K.

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Best he's looked in years, his skin looks better - maybe some procedures?




Probably using HGH....


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Something worth capturing! Hollywood hunks Brad Pitt and Orlando Bloom enjoy a catch up at Paris Photo exhibition in Los Angeles*

They starred alongside one another in 2004 action movie Troy. 

And  Brad Pitt and Orlando Bloom looked like they had just stepped off set  as they happily chatted at the Paris Photo Los Angeles exhibition  private preview at Paramount Studios on Thursday. 

The  actors seemed to be having a thoroughly enjoyable time as they made  each other laugh while engrossed in conversation at the Hollywood event.


Orlando had a large grin on his face as he spoke to the World War Z star, who sported a similar smile during the conversation. 

The  Lord Of The Rings actor wore a grey T-shirt on which he hung a pair of  sunglasses and he also opted for a blue shirt for the day.

Brad was decked head-to-toe in a cream ensemble including a zip top, trousers and a pair of boots.

According  to the Paris Photo Los Angeles' website, the exhibition is the US  version of the worlds most celebrated art fair to celebrate  photographic works. 

The  star seemed to be extremely interested in the exhibition as he was  later seen flicking through the pages of an information booklet about  the preview event. 

Brad  also appeared to be getting some more information about the exhibits  and was then seen taking pictures on his mobile phone of some of the  books at the venue.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Bloom-enjoy-catch-Paris-Photo-exhibition.html
​
​​


----------



## Swanky

*Brad and Angelina -- Still One of the Most Beautiful Couples Going         *


4/28/2014 12:00 PM PDT, by Sarah Taylor 





*Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie* are easily the most glamorous, good-hearted, magnetic couples in all of Hollywood -- and maybe even in all of Hollywood's history, too -- and it's such a rare, special treat to see them photographed together while simply enjoying each other's company, and not just photographed showing up for their many awards show obligations. 

Oh, and Angelina Jolie's not wearing a bra. There's no bra anywhere in that picture above, and Brad Pitt looks every bit as bangable today as he did back in his "*Legends of the Fall*" or "*Thelma and Louise*" days. This is one pretty couple, friends, and they are going the distance in every single way imaginable. 


Read more: http://www.fishwrapper.com/post/201...los-angeles-braless-troubadour/#ixzz30DLmF0dz


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Just like her big brother! How Brad Pitt's sister adopted two sons from Ethiopia... and is now building a well there*

Not only is she very lucky to have Brad Pitt as a brother, but Julie Neal also shares the actors charitable gene.

The  star and his fiancée Angelina Jolie have adopted three of their six  children  12-year-old Maddox from Cambodia, nine-year-old Zahara from  Ethiopia, and Pax, 10, from Vietnam.

And  Julie and her husband Rob, who live in Springfield, Missouri, followed  suit, and adopted two sons from Ethiopia several years ago.

The  housewife and her IT worker other half were already parents to son  Caleb, now 19, and 16-year-old twin daughters Rylie and Josie, when they  took in seven-year-old Caden and Cruz, six.

Julie, 44, set up a blog called EthiopianJournies where she documented special days she spent with her young sons, and her amazing charity work.

Brads  only sister launched the charity Dig Deep, through which she has raised  almost $200,000 to build a well in the village of Chuko Wayama, where  Cruz was born.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...adopted-two-sons-Ethiopia-building-there.html

​


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I remember seeing this a while ago. I guess the Daily Mail is going through the archives. I think the kids are around the age of Shiloh and Zahara.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Oh you're probably right..it came up as published today, though..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Evil Beauty: MAC Launches 'Maleficent' Collection*

When I first saw the trailer for _Maleficent,_ I was intrigued by the story, which promises to reveal what truly took _Sleeping Beautys_ iconic evil queen to the dark side. We all have our demons, right? But mostly I was just gawking at how _wicked_  gorgeous Angelina Jolie looked with her razor sharp cheekbones and  blood red lips. Proving that I wasn't the only one obsessed with her  look, M&#8729;A&#8729;C Cosmetics is launching a limited edition color collection  full of sensuous, deep shades inspired by her villainous beauty.


All packaged in specially designed dark cases, the 17-piece line  includes everything you need to exude a sinister sexiness, from a bright  red lipstick to a sculpting powder to false eyelashes.


The collection will be available at maccosmetics.com  on May 8th and in stores May 15 through June 26th. Just in time to get  in touch with your outer evil before the film hits theaters on May 30th.  			 		




Source: http://www.elle.com/news/beauty-makeup/maleficent-mac-makeup-collection


----------



## lanasyogamama

Somehow, I don't think I'll look as bad a$$ if I buy the makeup...


----------



## purseprincess32

Thanks for sharing the article and pics! It's great that Brad's sister is so involved with overseas charity work. Her Ethiopian kids look cute in that picture!


----------



## chowlover2

I need that red nail polish!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*See Brad Pitt as Sergeant 'Wardaddy' in Fury: PHOTOS*

Brad Pitt means serious business in his new film. 



The 50-year-old actor stars as a U.S. Army sergeant called "Wardaddy" in _Fury_, a World War II film that hits theaters Nov. 14. 

"He's playing this badass, hard, tough, intense guy," director David Ayer tells PEOPLE. "It's a different kind of role for him." 

Pitt leads a cast that includes Shia LaBeouf, Michael Peña and _Percy Jackson_'s  Logan Lerman. The group spent much of the 68-day shoot over  three-and-a-half months in a confined setting to depict the story of a  U.S. Army tank behind enemy lines. 



"I set out to make the ultimate tank movie," Ayer says. 

Although LaBeouf has made headlines for his unusual behavior in the past, Ayer said he had no issues with the actor. 

"He's insanely good in this thing," says Ayer. "He's a joy to work with and I can't wait to work with him again." 

But the film's biggest stars may just be the ones made of metal, including an authentic German Tiger tank on loan from a museum. 

"I couldn't tell you how much insurance this thing had on it &#8211;  it was crazy," says Ayer. "It actually ended up performing really well.  It's like the tank was happy to get out of the barn and run around.  These tanks like to run hard. That's what they're built for." 

_For more on_ Fury _and exclusive cast photos, pick up this week's issue of PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday

Source: http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-fury-exclusive-photos
_


----------



## Swanky

*Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie Starring in New Film Together - She Wrote It! *






*Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* will be starring together in another film!
*JustJared.com* can confirm that *Angie* wrote the original script. &#8220;The film is set in Europe,&#8221; our sources *exclusively* reveal to us. &#8220;It&#8217;s such an exciting new venture.  People will not want to miss it!&#8221;
 This is the first project that *Brad* and *Angie* will share the silver screen together since nearly a decade ago in 2005&#8242;s _Mr. And Mrs. Smith_. Their on-screen chemistry from that film was off the charts &#8211; we can only hope for that in this new film!
*Angie* next stars as the title character in Disney&#8217;s _Maleficent_, out May 30.  She&#8217;s currently in post-production on _Unbroken_, the film she directed about the inspiring survival story of Olympic athlete and World War II prisoner of war *Louis Zamperini*. Opens December 25! 
*Brad* recently wrapped the World War II film _Fury_ that hits theaters Nov. 14. He plays Sergeant &#8216;Wardaddy&#8217;!
Deadline first broke the news of the new *BP-AJ* project.

http://www.justjared.com/


----------



## Ladybug09

She looks so pretty in that photo.


----------



## zen1965

They are the Über-couple, and I do love them.


----------



## chowlover2

Ladybug09 said:


> She looks so pretty in that photo.




She does, a great pic of both of them!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Just like her big brother! How Brad Pitt's sister adopted two sons from Ethiopia... and is now building a well there*
> 
> Not only is she very lucky to have Brad Pitt as a brother, but Julie Neal also shares the actors charitable gene.
> 
> The  star and his fiancée Angelina Jolie have adopted three of their six  children  12-year-old Maddox from Cambodia, nine-year-old Zahara from  Ethiopia, and Pax, 10, from Vietnam.
> 
> And  Julie and her husband Rob, who live in Springfield, Missouri, followed  suit, and adopted two sons from Ethiopia several years ago.
> 
> The  housewife and her IT worker other half were already parents to son  Caleb, now 19, and 16-year-old twin daughters Rylie and Josie, when they  took in seven-year-old Caden and Cruz, six.
> 
> Julie, 44, set up a blog called EthiopianJournies where she documented special days she spent with her young sons, and her amazing charity work.
> 
> Brads  only sister launched the charity Dig Deep, through which she has raised  almost $200,000 to build a well in the village of Chuko Wayama, where  Cruz was born.
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...adopted-two-sons-Ethiopia-building-there.html
> 
> ​



Cute boys.


----------



## Swanky

M&MrsSmith was the last time she looked relatively healthy IMO, so pretty.


----------



## purseprincess32

Oh I'm happy they're teaming up to star in another movie together again.  I loved their chemistry in Mr & Mrs Smith!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Interesting..I wonder what the movie will be about..


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie & Elle Fanning Hold Hands at 'Maleficent' Paris Photo Call! *






*Angelina Jolie* looks gorgeous in all black at a photo call for her highly anticipated upcoming film *Maleficent* held at Hotel Bristol on Tuesday (May 6) in Paris, France.
The 38-year-old actress was joined at the event by her co-star *Elle Fanning*. The duo held hands as they took photos together &#8211; cute!
A brand new featurette for _Maleficent _was just released, which features *Angelina *chatting about her work with the character. Check it out below!
&#8220;I really loved the script. It was like I was uncovering this great mystery,&#8221; *Angelina *said.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love those shoes.


----------



## Chanel522

Love this whole look.  She's beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks pretty.

Elle Fanning is a cute girl!


----------



## purseprincess32

Its funny you look at Elle Fanning who is a cute girl next to Angie. And she could be a grown up version of her daughters Shi or Vivienne.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was thinking the same!


----------



## csre

Fanning is so tall!
Angie looks great


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks dreadful.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ang is on the cover of Elle. She looks good. I miss her fashion shoots.


Her shoes at the press conference are custom made Loubs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ELLE magazine shoot:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Get em Ang.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm dying.  She looks amazing.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow! Go Angie & great pics! She always photographs beautifully and in B&W.


----------



## Swanky

Those pictures are stunning!! The b/w and tasteful photoshop is excellent.


----------



## gazoo

YAY!  Finally some of the old Angie in pics.  I admire her recent work and changes, but I miss her bada$$ photo shoots.


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> YAY!  Finally some of the old Angie in pics.  I admire her recent work and changes, but I miss her bada$$ photo shoots.



I know..she should do more photo shoots...she's so gorgeous!


----------



## LADC_chick

I'm really intrigued by the picture of her tats. All of the pictures are bad ***, but I keep going back to that one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie never thought she'd 'be in love' or 'have children,' says she and Brad Pitt 'drive each other beautifully crazy *


 	Angelina Jolie has a successful career, a loving fiancé and six  beautiful children. However, the A-lister didn't always see her life  turning out that way.
  	"I never thought I'd have children, I never thought I'd be in love, I never thought I'd meet the right person," Jolie told the June issue of Elle.
  	"Having come from a broken home  you kind of accept that certain  things feel like a fairy tale, and you just don't look for them."
  	The 38-year-old actress, who stuns on Elle's cover and inside the  fashion mag, continued to open up about her personal life and  relationship with actor beau, Brad Pitt.
 	"You get together and you're two individuals and you feel inspired by  each other, you challenge each other, you complement each other, drive  each other beautifully crazy," she gushed.
  	"After all these years, we have history  and when you have history  with somebody, you're friends in such a very real, deep way that there's  such a comfort, and an ease, and a deep love that comes from having  been through quite a lot together."
  	The Hollywood stars infamously got together after co-starring and meeting on the set of 2005's "Mr. and Mrs. Smith."
The effortlessly chic brunette beauty said that while her future may  have looked blurry when she was young, she learned a long time ago to  live life to the fullest.http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...-thought-love-article-1.1782846#ixzz313g1vm8B"(If) you don't experiment, or you're afraid, or you hesitate, or there are things you know you should do but you just don't get around  to them, is a life that I'd be miserable living, and the only way to  feel that I'm on the right path is just to be true to myself, whatever  that may be, and that tends to come with stepping out of something  that's maybe safe or traditional."  	Jolie added that in her 20s she was misinterpreted as wanting to be rebellious."
 	And in fact it wasnt a need to be destructive or rebellious  its  that need to find a full voice, to push open the walls around you," she explained. 
  	"You want to be free. And as you start to feel that you are being  corralled into a certain life, you kind of push against it. It may come  out very strange, it may be interpreted wrong, but youre trying to find  out who you are.
  	Next up for Jolie is her role as the villain in Disney's "Maleficent."
 	She goes on to chat to Elle about having daughter, Vivienne, play the role of Aurora in the picture.
  	"For young Aurora, they needed a child who wouldn't be fazed by the  Mistress of All Evil hissing 'I don't like children' in her face. And my  little Vivienne  we call her my shadow, because there's nothing I can  do to shake her. I can be tired, I can be grumpy, I can be in a terrible  mood, and she doesn't care. It's 'Mommy, Mommy,' and she'll cling to  me," Jolie said.
  	"We knew that she would still do that thing, she'd still smile at me  and insist that I pick her up. So we couldn't really cast anybody else."
        	Jolie revealed she originally asked Shiloh, her first-born biological child with Pitt, if she wanted to play the part.
  	"She laughed in my face. She said she'd be a horned creature. Brad and I  made the decision that we wouldn't keep them from sets and the fun of  making movies, but we wouldn't (glorify it either) we wouldn't make it a  good thing or a bad thing," she continued on having their children enter the entertainment industry.
  	Although she admitted, "I would really prefer they do something else  ... after two days of it, Brad and I were so stressed we never wanted to  do it again."


Source: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ought-children-thought-love-article-1.1782846
​​

​​​​​


----------



## oo_let_me_see

She looks great in that photo shoot.


----------



## Swanky

*The lady was a vamp! Now-demure Angelina Jolie is quite the vixen in long lost photoshoot taken when she was a budding 20-year-old actress
*

She is the mother of six children, a United Nations Special Envoy and Oscar winning actress. 

But now, a long lost photo shoot is serving as a timely reminder of Angelina Jolie's wilder days of youth. 

Taken back in 1995 when she was just 20-years-old and on the cusp of fame, the set of shots show Angelina vamping it up for the camera in feathered jacket and short black mini dress.






Back in the wild days: *Angelina posed for a sultry photoshoot back in 1995 when she was just 20-years-old and before she found worldwide fame*

In those days, the star was a little fuller in the face but still possessed enviably slender legs and a svelte physique. 

 More tellingly, she displays the charisma and allure which helped catapult her to fame, pulling an array of faces, grabbing her cleavage and pouting provocatively at the camera. 
The photos were taken by Los Angeles photographer Marcel Indik in October 1995 shortly after the release of Angelina's film Hackers where she met first husband Jonny Lee MIller.  





  Who's that vamp? The star pouted aggressively at the camera in a feathered black cardigan 







 
Sex appeal: Even before she found fame, Angelina was displaying the charisma and allure which helped catapult her to fame






 
Perfect pout: The star displays a fuller face but looks sultry in smoky eye make-up and crimson lips  

'I'll never forget, the way she posed, the way she moved in front of the lens, I knew she was special,' says Indik. 
'Her body language and facial expression were in tune. She was fearless,  fun, no attitude, just there to create amazing, legendary images.'
Some of the images, shot on slide film, were published in a 1997 magazine  article - but the majority of the snaps have remained unreleased until  now. 





 
Animal magnetism: The actress roars at the camera in one memorable shot







 Moved on: The star is now 38-years-old with six children and an Oscar to her name 






Demure: Angelina looks very different, 19 years on as Elle's cover star this month   

Following the release of Hackers, Angelina married Trainspotting star Miller in March 1996, typing the knot in a white shirt with the groom's name written in blood on the back. But the couple separated with their divorce finalised in 1999. 

Angelina, who is currently promoting her new film Maleficent - a Sleeping Beauty re-imagining - cuts a dramatically more demure figure on the cover of this month's Elle magazine.
In an accompanying interview, she refers to her wild youth as misinterpreted, with famous antics including kissing her brother James Haven on the Oscars red carpet back in 2000 and carrying ex-husband Billy Bob Thornton&#8217;s blood around her neck.
'In fact it wasn't a need to be destructive or rebellious - it&#8217;s that need to find a full voice, to push open the walls around you,' she tells the magazine. 

The daughter of actor Jon Voight and late actress and model Marcheline Bertrand added: 'As a young, curious person you want to be free. And as you start to feel that you are being corralled into a certain life, you kind of push against it.
'It may come out very strange, it may be interpreted wrong, but you&#8217;re trying to find out who you are.&#8217;

Angelina bares her teeth and WINGS in new Maleficent trailer


----------



## Swanky

Who's that girl? The actress pulled an array of faces for the shoot






 Learning along the way: Angelina says her 20s are misinterpreted








Smouldering: The actress has gone on to be one of the most famous women in the world 

 As a child born into the world of Hollywood, Angelina learned early on to live life to the fullest. 

&#8216;I realised that very young - that a life  where you don&#8217;t live to your full potential, or you don&#8217;t experiment, or you&#8217;re afraid, or you hesitate, or there are things you know you should do but you just don&#8217;t get around to them, is a life that I&#8217;d be  miserable living,' she revealed. 
 'And the only way to feel that I&#8217;m on the right path is just to be true to myself, whatever that may be, and that tends to come with stepping out of something that&#8217;s maybe safe or traditional,&#8217; she said. 









 

 Oscar win: Jolie scooped the Best Supporting Actress prize for Girl Interrupted in 2000, and pictured with first husband Jonny Lee Miller in 1998


 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2622667/Angelina-Jolie-quite-vixen-long-lost-photoshoot-taken-budding-20-year-old-actress.html#ixzz3144Voi7m


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ang winning her Oscar looking like Morticia, EPIC. 

She was a lot more candid back then in interviews too. I miss that a little but I see why.

I wish she would do Allure again and review her fashion over the years.


----------



## labelwhore04

Even at 20 she looks way older than her age.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ang is on the cover of Elle. She looks good. I miss her fashion shoots.
> 
> 
> Her shoes at the press conference are custom made Loubs.



How'd you find that out?

Also, did you see Elle's shoes?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Even at 20...gorgeous!


----------



## katie1221

I just can't with how gorgeous this woman is. She killed that Elle shoot!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ladybug09 said:


> How'd you find that out?
> 
> Also, did you see Elle's shoes?



It was in the magazine. Loubs, Stella Mc and Mac are all on board for this movie.

Yes, I saw her shoes. They are super cute.


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't think the picture of Angelina on the over of Elle is flattering. She looks so pointed and angular. I think they could have done much better. She is so photogenic that she looks gorgeous 99% of the time.


----------



## Swanky

She's extremely thin . . . pointed and angular 


I think the pics are beautiful considering, her bone structure photgraphs so well in B/w.


----------



## LADC_chick

The pictures of her at 20 show that she's always been thin. I think people keep hoping for her to look like she did when she was Lara Croft, but she actually had to work to get *that* body type, which means that it wasn't natural to her.


----------



## Swanky

Not IMO.  She was thin but not emaciated/bony then.  There's so many pics through the years w/ her and a much healthier body.  She had to add muscle for Lara Croft, but she looked healthier in M&M Smith


then
1998




http://img005.lazygirls.info/people...a_jolie_naomi_kaltman_1998_DE2DBGGP.sized.jpg


1991




dailymail


2004




imdb




more recent




copcop.net




thehealthyapron.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like her in MAMS too.

Those pics above are from 2007.


----------



## Swanky

Love her here in 2005 as Mrs. Smith





http://moviesmedia.ign.com/movies/image/article/624/624456/weekend-movies-20050610020645536.jpg

The top "recent" pic was 2011 actually   The white outfit is from 2012.
My point was just that she wasn't this thin 10, 12, 15 or 18 yrs ago.  After M&Mrs.Smith I think she lost too much.  She looked so good then!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She was also on 4583729 drugs when she was 20. Tends to keep the weight off.


----------



## Grace123

wow...she looks good in the pics, but I bet this is one of the few times, that they actually photoshopped someone to appear larger than they really are.


----------



## Swanky

She looks beautiful here, she's always gorgeous when she smiles.   I'm happy that it seems to be working out for them, I hope they last forever.
I like the dress ok, it's a little prom-ish and loose though.


*Angelina Jolie is accompanied by Brad Pitt at private reception for Disney movie Maleficent 
*
She plays the title role of the evil horned fairy in upcoming Disney movie, Maleficent, but Angelina Jolie looked more good than bad when she stepped out on Thursday night with her beau Brad Pitt. 

Angelina, 38 and Brad, 50, attended a private reception at Kensington Palace in which props and costumes from the movie were exhibited. 

The event was in aid of Great Ormond Street hospital and was also attended by Elle Fanning, who plays Sleeping Beauty Aurora and Sam Riley, who plays a character called Diaval in the film.




  See no evil: Angelina Jolie looked worlds apart from the villainous character she plays in new Disney movie Maleficent when she attended a private reception for the film with Brad Pitt on Thursday at Kensington Palace






 She looked incredible in an embellished floor-length black gown, which had a plunging neckline and a low-back detail. Co-ordinating their look, Brad was dressed head-to-toe in matching black. 

Also walking the blue carpet was 16-year-old actress, Elle Fanning, who looked like she had just stepped out of a fairytale in her romantic looking get-up. 






So chic: The palace was the perfect setting for the prestigious event






 
Power couple: The pair wore matching black ensembles for their night out in London together








Eye contact: It's little wonder that the stunning couple couldn't stop looking at one another





Holding on: Brad stepped away from his love so that she could have her moment on the red carpet 







 Always there for her: Brad looked on proudly as Angelina showed off her exquisite dress



 
Sharing is caring: After her moment in the limelight, Brad once again resumed his position next to Angelina

Elle  looked beautiful in a lemon strapless brocade dress which trailed down  onto the floor. She teamed the incredible gown with a floral headpiece  which topped her pretty up-do. 

On Wednesday, Just Jared reports that Elle was spotted wearing a patterned dress while arriving on the Eurostar in London and earlier in the week, she was seen out and about in Paris, France.

Fellow actor Sam Riley looked smart in a dark grey suit which he teamed with a white shirt and blue tie.


----------



## Swanky

According to imdb, the film tells the tale of a vindictive fairy who is driven to curse an infant princess before realising the child may be the only one who can restore peace. 




 




 




 
 All that glitters: Jolie looked incredibly regal in her embellished gown





Leading the way: The couple have been dating since 2004 - they met on the set of Mr and Mrs Smith




 Always gets it right: While the black dress was a fairly safe bet, the actress always seems to get her red carpet look spot on 

 Elle recently revealed that she felt a little daunted at the prospect of working with co-star Angelina but was soon put at ease.
 'When you hear, "Angelina Jolie," that&#8217;s just a name,' she told Interview magazine. 'When I met her, she  became, like, flesh - someone who wasn&#8217;t just a big celebrity.'
 Meanwhile, Angelina reassured fans that the new movie - out in the U.S. on May 30 - would 'respect' the original 1959 Disney cartoon.




 Her dark side: Angelina in a film still from Maleficent in which she plays the title role of the evil horned fairy




 Specs appeal: Pitt was rocking some very becoming shades on the night




 All-white: The couple flashed some very toothy grins when they smiled

 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2623622/Hes-Prince-Charming-Angelina-Jolie-accompanied-Brad-Pitt-private-reception-Disney-movie-Maleficent.html#ixzz319ouE3n7


----------



## Sweetpea83

They both look great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Maddox went to event..as well. He's so big now!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her face is crazy gorgeous. Not feeling the dress too much.

Brad, goshdang. Looking good.


----------



## MarvelGirl

OMG...these two are just...love them! She is so stunning and he is very handsome. Like always. Love how they look at each other, support each other. They are my fav Hollywood couple!


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie is Super Chilling in First Released 'Maleficent' Clip - Watch Now! *





Check out the first full clip from the highly anticipated film *Maleficent* featuring a super chilling *Angelina Jolie*.
In the clip, the 38-year-old actress confronts the royal family for not receiving an invitation to an affair. *Angelina*s presence is astounding  you must watch below!
The film, which also stars *Sharlto Copley*, *Elle Fanning*, *Sam Riley*, *Imelda Staunton*, *Juno Temple*, *Lesley Manville*, is set to be released on May 30.
*Angelina* and *Elle* have already started their promotional tour for the film  check out the pics of the duo holding hands in Paris!


----------



## Poth

I'm looking forward to seeing this!


----------



## chowlover2

MarvelGirl said:


> OMG...these two are just...love them! She is so stunning and he is very handsome. Like always. Love how they look at each other, support each other. They are my fav Hollywood couple!




I totally agree!


----------



## Bentley1

I dunno, I'm in the minority that doesn't find AJ to be beautiful. I do think she's pretty, but she's too angular and her features aren't soft enough for my liking. Her severe weight loss doesn't help Matters much at all.  She looks old beyond her years.


----------



## September24

I hope they last too, such a lovely couple, see m so respectful and loving toward each other


----------



## theDuchess26

I think they look great at the screening, such a good looking couple


----------



## Tivo

Angelina needs to put some weight on so she doesn't look so old.


----------



## Swanky

*One Elle of an outfit: Angelina Jolie laughs as she matches co-star Miss Fanning's white outfit at Maleficent photocall 
*

Maleficent might  be a dark and mysterious tale of woe, but Angelina Jolie and Elle  Fanning were anything but, at the photocall in London on Thursday. 
Mother-of-six Angelina wrapped her arms around her 16-year-old co-star Elle as they posed for pictures both wearing white. 
While  Elle went for a white flared skirt and cropped top combo, Angelina  plumped for a simple white frock with a bird pattern painted on the  silk. 






 They're in it together: Maleficent stars Elle  Fanning and Angelina Jolie both wore white to the London photocall on  Friday morning

 The 38-year-old smiled and laughed, leaving behind her usually serious demeanour, to promote the movie in London. 

She kept her hair and make-up  natural and simple, with just a lick of red lipstick lighting up her  tanned skin.A twist in the fabric of her material highlighted her  curves, while Elle&#8217;s outfit playfully suited her tender years. 
Talking  about the movie, Angelina said she has always been drawn towards  villains rather than princesses, ahead of her latest role as Sleeping  Beauty sorceress Maleficent.





 Happy times: The 38-year-old smiled and laughed, leaving behind her usually serious demeanour, to promote the movie in London





 The same but different: While Elle went for a  white flared skirt and cropped top combo, Angelina plumped for a simple  white frock with a bird pattern painted on the silk






 Enhanced with fabric: A twist in the fabric of  her material highlighted her curves, while Elle's outfit playfully  suited her tender years

The actress makes her  big-screen comeback in the title role in the Disney film of the same  name, four years since action thrillers Salt and The Tourist, as she has  been focused on directing.
The  Oscar-winning actress, wearing a black beaded billowy dress by Versace,  was joined on the rain-sodden blue carpet last night by fiancé Brad  Pitt and their eldest son Maddox at the preview of a special costume  exhibition at London's Kensington Palace.
She  said: &#8216;What isn't there to like about Maleficent? She was my favourite  when I was little. I wasn't into princesses and I thought she was so  elegant and so powerful.
&#8216;She  scared me a little bit, but I think it's a natural thing for children,  and everybody to want to understand their fears and to get closer to  those things - the shadows, the dark and what frightens us - so I was  always curious.&#8217;





 Opening up: Talking about the movie, Angelina  said she has always been drawn towards villains rather than princesses,  ahead of her latest role as Sleeping Beauty sorceress Maleficent


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-outfit-London-photocall.html#ixzz31DxxydOF 
​


----------



## Solemony

^She look gorgeous!!!!!! I think when Angelina covers up it made her look healthier than when she dons a tank top showing her collarbone and skinny arms. Both of them looks great!


----------



## Swanky

I don't like her hair at all here.


----------



## Sweetpea83

They both look really pretty...love Angie's outfit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love this promo so far. Looks like fun.


----------



## Swanky

I thought I was crazy!  Earlier when I posted the pics, I thought it looked like those old whitish nude pantyhose. . .  it's powder!?  I love the heels, I don't like the nude panels or the rest of show though.


*Pale fail! Angelina Jolie sports white powder on her legs as she joins Elle Fanning at Maleficent photocall 
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-white-outfit-London-photocall.html#comments
She is normally the epitome of style and grace.
But, thankfully, it appears that even Hollywood stars like Angelina Jolie can make the occasional fashion faux pas.
Earlier  this week the brunette beauty was seen at the photocall for her latest  film Maleficent sporting mysterious white power on her legs.








Not a good look: Angelina Jolie attends a photocall for Maleficent with bizarre white powder on her legs







They're in it together: Maleficent stars Elle  Fanning and Angelina Jolie both wore white to the London photocall on  Friday morning

Seemingly unaware of her  style error, the 38-year-old smiled and laughed with co-star Elle  Fanning, leaving behind her usually serious demeanour, to promote the  movie in London. 

    Thankfully, it didn't detract too much from her stunning appearance. 

She  kept her hair and make-up natural and simple, with just a lick of red  lipstick lighting up her tanned skin.A twist in the fabric of her  material highlighted her curves, while Elles outfit playfully suited  her tender years. 

    Talking about the movie, Angelina said  she has always been drawn towards villains rather than princesses - which may run in the family. 
Speaking to Elle, she confessed that her daughter, Shiloh, turned down the role of young Princess  Aurora, giving it to her younger sister  Vivienne instead.

'I asked   Shiloh about being Aurora, and she laughed in my face,' she said. She  added that her 7-year-old daughter 'said she'd be a horned creature'  instead. 

 Jolie - who raises  Maddox, 12, Pax, 10, Zahara, nine, Shiloh, seven, and twins Vivienne and  Knox, five, with fiance Brad Pitt - says her children are a fan of the  voice she uses for the evil fairy and  they make her use it at home. 
She  added: "My children love Maleficent's voice, so they always make me do  it at home. I think it really brought out the child in me, being part of  this film.'
Unfortunately, fans of Jolie will be disappointed to learn that the star will be taking a step back from acting.
Talking  at a press conference for the Disney film, the 38-year-old actress  explained: 'It's going to take more of a back seat.'I've  had a wonderful career ... I'm sure there will be a few more films, but  I am happy that I am able to be more selective and have fun with roles  like this - but I would like to focus more on writing and directing and  above all, I would like to focus more on my work with the UN and the  PSBI.'




Enhanced with fabric: A twist in the fabric of  her material highlighted her curves, while Elle's outfit playfully  suited her tender years 







 She must like them! Angelina was wearing the  same shoes in white as she wore to the Maleficent photocall in Paris  three days prior, in black 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...te-outfit-London-photocall.html#ixzz31FQbkpnQ


----------



## Bag*Snob

Those shoes look cheap, like they are made of plastic.  I am not a fan of the heel but I guess it goes with the theme of the movie.


----------



## scarlet555

horrible hair!


----------



## chowlover2

Are those shoes the custom CL's?


----------



## skarsbabe

Wow, Elle Fanning is already 16?? Isn't she the younger one too? Where does time go. 

& I'll agree I'm not a fan of Angie's hair or shoes either. Kind of tacky


----------



## anitalilac

Don't like the hair and the shoes..but the dress is fresh and pretty...


----------



## NY_Mami

chowlover2 said:


> Are those shoes the custom CL's?



Yep....


----------



## Sweetpea83

chowlover2 said:


> Are those shoes the custom CL's?



Yes..more so for her character in the movie, imo..


----------



## NY_Mami

I must be the only one who misses her with Billy Bob... She was so much edgier back then....


----------



## chowlover2

Sweetpea83 said:


> Yes.


 I like the front, but not the heel. However it does go with the theme of the movie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina and Elle look washed out in all that white. Angelina's legs are so pale compared to her face.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her shoes are Loubs aren't they?


----------



## Swanky

Why is there white powder all over her legs?


----------



## smilerr

The powder could possibly be some type of finishing power for makeup.  HD powder will show due to the flashes of cameras.


----------



## Swanky

All over her legs, in excessive quantities?

I use HD finishing powder on my _face_.


----------



## smilerr

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> All over her legs, in excessive quantities?
> 
> I use HD finishing powder on my _face_.




If there's some type of makeup on her legs then yes, lol.   

That's why I stay away from HD power.  That plus flash isn't a good look.


----------



## Singra

I read somewhere that the "powder" on her legs was from the chair she was sitting on at the press conference... no idea where someone got that idea and no idea if it's true... it seems an odd explanation because her left wrist/arm also looks like it's got powder on it 

Maybe she has really, really, really dry skin or perhaps she's been snorting a mountain of cocaine... with her legs.


----------



## Swanky

She'd had to be kneeling in the chair, lol!
I can't think of a good reason for powder all over her knees personally.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol, what's the big deal regarding the powder? I don't think there is a controversy about it..it's probably just makeup like someone has mentioned..


----------



## girl_chill

Maybe to get rid of static cling on her dress? They forgot to remove the excess powder on her legs.


----------



## Swanky

It's not a "big deal", it's just odd.  I've never seen white powder all over someone's legs before they have a largely photographed event.  It's more off that there's no explanation.  

That's all 

Static Guard spray fixes static cling, I love it!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol, what's the big deal regarding the powder? I don't think there is a controversy about it..it's probably just makeup like someone has mentioned..



Ditto.


----------



## karo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why is there white powder all over her legs?


If you take a closer look the powder is also on her hands - especially on the left one - which makes it even more weird... Did they want to make her look ever more pale or what?


----------



## Michele26

There's white powder on her forearms too.


----------



## Swanky

Apparently it's totally normal y'all. Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

No one has said its "normal"..I just don't think it's a big deal..haha!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Outtakes from a shoot with Patrick Demarchelier:







Not sure where this is from, though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Stunning!


----------



## gazoo

I have a family member that is in her late 60s that always has this weird powered sheen on her various limbs.  When she visits me, the amount of powder left everywhere is pretty big.  She has a huge old fashioned powder puff and powders her body head to toe several times a day.  She says it's to avoid sweat and smell pretty.  One year the powder was pink, and so freaking hard to clean off the rugs.  Most years it's white powder.  Seriously though, half the time she looks like she's been bathing in cocaine.  I wonder if this "powdering" of bodies is the new trend instead of bronzer or fake tanner.  You'd think people would blend it better.


----------



## Swanky

The b/w photo is stunning, she looks like her beautiful mother.


----------



## smilerr

She's so beautiful


----------



## Midge S

That face!   IMO there has only been a few in Hollywood history who could come close to it...


----------



## Ladybug09

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Outtakes from a shoot with Patrick Demarchelier:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure where this is from, though.



Red pic must be oder she looks fuller.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I want that bag...
*
Angelina Jolie Heads to a Business Meeting in New York City*

5.12.14


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'll take that bag.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

That bag looks absolutely divine.


----------



## zen1965

Both look divine - her and the bag.
She could put on 5kg though and would look even better.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Dang! Her face in that black and white pic is insane! OMG!


----------



## Blue Irina

Angelina is spectacular.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> I'll take that bag.



Yes!!!!!!!







Babydoll Chanel said:


> That bag looks absolutely divine.



Ditto!


----------



## Grace123

Maybe the powder is to help with sweat. I know my grandmother (days before AC) used powder during the summer and it has to be hot under those lights.


----------



## Swanky

My knee caps don't sweat, lol!  As thin as she is, I doubt she's sweating much.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Could the preventative treatments she's done to prevent cancer have pushed her into early menopause?


----------



## CobaltBlu

She actually looks like she has put on a couple of pounds. Her collarbones are not as sharp, and her face looks just every so slightly softer as well.

She really is gorgeous!


----------



## Sasha2012

She arrived to support Brad Pitt's latest project as a producer, attending the New York premiere of HBO's new drama The Normal Heart on Monday evening.

However, despite looking stunning in a black gown for the event, it seemed Angelina Jolie was not quite ready for her close-up.

The Salt actress suffered an unfortunate make-up fail as she posed at the event, displaying a white powder disaster across her left cheekbone.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Normal-Heart-premiere-NYC.html#ixzz31YKDVXU0


----------



## Swanky

It's on her chest as well.  Now these places I are understandable.  It's the legs that are perplexing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This was discussed on ENews. Miley Cyrus sister I guess she is a MUA said it is some kind of photo flash powder that is translucent to the naked eye. Apparently this has happened to Miley before.


----------



## smilerr

BagOuttaHell said:


> This was discussed on ENews. Miley Cyrus sister I guess she is a MUA said it is some kind of photo flash powder that is translucent to the naked eye. Apparently this has happened to Miley before.




Yup, exactly what I thought it was.  HD powders are good but pick up due to the flashes of cameras.  They also can be placed all over the body, other than your face.


----------



## mbaldino

I'm starting to think that this might be done on purpose. Sounds strange, but is there a message she is trying to send?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I seriously doubt she has done this on purpose..lol. I think it's time to fire her makeup artist.


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm sure she's not happy about it, but it's kind of funny that she looks like she's been rolling in a pile of cocaine or something!


----------



## Swanky

On the face and chest has happened to numerous celebs


----------



## Singra

Sweetpea83 said:


> I seriously doubt she has done this on purpose..lol. *I think it's time to fire her makeup artist.*



Maybe she has fired her makeup artist and she's been doing it herself... maybe that's the problem.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Could the preventative treatments she's done to prevent cancer have pushed her into early menopause?



If she's had her ovaries removed, then yes.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She arrived to support Brad Pitt's latest project as a producer, attending the New York premiere of HBO's new drama The Normal Heart on Monday evening.
> 
> However, despite looking stunning in a black gown for the event, it seemed Angelina Jolie was not quite ready for her close-up.
> 
> The Salt actress suffered an unfortunate make-up fail as she posed at the event, displaying a white powder disaster across her left cheekbone.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Normal-Heart-premiere-NYC.html#ixzz31YKDVXU0



She needs to beat the sh!t out of her MUA for this. Pull a Naomi!:sly:


----------



## Swanky

ANGELINA JOLIE 
&#8216;Maleficent&#8217; Star Dishes On Wedding Plans To BRAD PITT

Remember when Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt shocked the world by announcing their engagement? This was after being together for a few years, having three biological children together and adopting two more (Angelina adopted Maddox before she met Brad). Well, now the &#8216;Malficent&#8217; star is opening up about wedding plans. 

Angelina sat down for an exclusive interview with People in advance of the premiere of her new movie, &#8216;Maleficent.&#8217; She talked about her much-hyped wedding to Brad.

We are discussing it with the children and how they imagine it might be, which is verging on hysterical, how kids envision a wedding.&#8221;

&#8220;They will, in a way, be the wedding planners. It&#8217;s going to be Disney or paintball &#8211; one or the other!&#8221;


Read more at http://www.imnotobsessed.com/2014/0...ficent-wedding-brad-pitt/#vYzpAbRiZIlGoEBy.99








very airbrushed but pretty!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ That's a gorgeous photo of hers.


----------



## Swanky

It is 

I wonder why they brought out so much blue in her eyes though?  Photoshoppers always want to make them more blue it seems.








they're much more hazel . . .


----------



## Sasha2012

Only the best will do for Angelina Jolie and her large brood.

So when it came to a morning shopping for toys with five of her six children, the actress picked a high-end store.

The group were seen arriving at New Yorks FAO Schwarz, the oldest toy shop in the USA and famed for featuring in movies such as Big.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ping-trip-upmarket-toy-store-FAO-Schwarz.html


----------



## Nathalya

Zahara is pretty


----------



## tulipfield

That looks like a fun family to be a part of~


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Dare I say Angie's gained a bit of weight, she's not so scary skinny anymore.


----------



## Jasmine K.

Her kids are absolutely adorable. I love to see it when siblings get along.


----------



## Swanky

They're all so cute!

Seeing her in skinnies, I was thinking opposite, she's still emaciated looking to me


----------



## LADC_chick

I like seeing Shiloh and Zahara together. They're close enough in age to grow up as tight sisters.


----------



## Chanel522

Ang looks great and the kids are all so cute!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Was she handling the kids on her own or did she have help? Looks like a lot to handle!

The girls are so pretty. Does Shiloh choose to dress like that or...? She's pretty, but if I didn't know otherwise, I might think she was a boy.


----------



## LADC_chick

In the fourth and fifth pictures you can see a second woman getting out of the SUV. I'm assuming that she's the nanny.


----------



## nastasja

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Does Shiloh choose to dress like that or...? She's pretty, but if I didn't know otherwise, I might think she was a boy.




They've always said that she likes her hair short and to dress like her brothers. It's been quite a few years now; I guess she's not going to "grow" out of it.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

killerlife said:


> They've always said that she likes her hair short and to dress like her brothers. It's been quite a few years now; I guess she's not going to "grow" out of it.



Hmm. I think she can still grow out of it, she's still young. Who knows, by the time she's a teenager she might grow her hair long and wear dresses! Either way, I don't care. I was just wondering.


----------



## ByeKitty

I like Shiloh as a tomboy... She looks comfortable with it


----------



## smilerr

byekitty said:


> i like shiloh as a tomboy... She looks comfortable with it




+1


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> Ang looks great and the kids are all so cute!



Ita!

Love this family!


----------



## NicolesCloset

Zahara is beautiful!


----------



## chowlover2

Those kids could not be any cuter!


----------



## theDuchess26

Adore this family, the kids are so cute and looks so happy


----------



## purseprincess32

Great happy family! Who's Mad? Pax is cute protective of his younger brother.


----------



## Sasha2012

There is good reason that Angelia Jolie and Brad Pitt are Hollywood royalty.

Not only are they two of Tinseltown's biggest stars, stunning looking and madly in love, like all good kings and queens the couple strive to give back to the people.

And, on Saturday night, the pair made sure to use their names for good, with Brad throwing a star-studded gala event in New Orleans, Louisiana, to help raise money for his Make It Right Foundation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-studded-New-Orleans-gala.html#ixzz322lUwxj3


----------



## Swanky




----------



## DearHaayet

gazoo said:


> I have a family member that is in her late 60s that always has this weird powered sheen on her various limbs.  When she visits me, the amount of powder left everywhere is pretty big.  She has a huge old fashioned powder puff and powders her body head to toe several times a day.  She says it's to avoid sweat and smell pretty.  One year the powder was pink, and so freaking hard to clean off the rugs.  Most years it's white powder.  Seriously though, half the time she looks like she's been bathing in cocaine.  I wonder if this "powdering" of bodies is the new trend instead of bronzer or fake tanner.  You'd think people would blend it better.


----------



## Chanel522

Her face is always beautiful, but I don't think I care for the dress.  The shoes are gorgeous, but again, not w that particular dress.


----------



## Singra

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It is
> 
> *I wonder why they brought out so much blue in her eyes though?*  Photoshoppers always want to make them more blue it seems.
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2014/news/140526/angelina-jolie-cover-76.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> they're much more hazel . . .
> glamour.com/beauty/blogs/girls-in-the-beauty-department/2011/05/25/0525-angelina_jolie_makeup_brunettes_zoom-bd.jpgthefrisky.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/17/angelinaeyes.png



There is a trend to make eye colour brighter than it is and when it's done badly it's terrible but eye colour also changes depending on how the light shines into it. There isn't necessarily a definitive photo of what someone's eye colour always is... although in this case the retoucher clearly went too far. 


For this cover I feel there are probably a few reasons why the eyes are so blue... one, the retoucher for this cover wasn't very good, if retouching is obvious or goes too far, as this cover did, it's failed. Deadlines are often tight and a lot of bad photoshopping slips through the cracks. Two, they may have gotten a note to bring out the blue so that it picked up on the blue in the logo. Three, this photo of Jolie has to function as a front cover... which is to say that it's primary function is to sell the magazine by attracting attention in a very competitive market. I guarantee you that the human brain will gravitate more towards the photo of Jolie with the bluer eyes. 


If people saw the kind of notes retouchers get or what sometimes goes on behind the scenes I feel they'd be a lot more sympathetic.


----------



## curlybee

Did she actually have cancer or was the mastectomy strictly preventative? Angie is not looking well at all .

I hope whatever it is is straightened out she's got those 6 kids


----------



## Avril

curlybee said:


> Did she actually have cancer or was the mastectomy strictly preventative? Angie is not looking well at all .
> 
> I hope whatever it is is straightened out she's got those 6 kids



No she didn't have cancer.  She inherited a damaged copy of the BRCA1 gene which she stands at a much higher risk of getting breast cancer (between 60 and 90 people out of every 100 with the faulty gene get breast cancer).  Also, she has a 40 - 60% chance of developing ovarian cancer because of the same gene (her mother died of ovarian cancer).

She had a double mastectomy but she has yet to have surgery to remove her ovaries (if she chooses to do so).


----------



## Solemony

I thought she already did the surgery to remove her ovaries or maybe I've read it wrong and perhaps in the near future.


----------



## Swanky

She didn't look well way before that though, her face looks beautiful as usual, but it's on top a bag of bones to me


----------



## sparkle7

Her face looks glowing last pic, but body looks like a bag of bones. She looks ill. Hope it's not drugs.


----------



## ebonyone

Shiloh chooses to dress like a boy has since she was little.


----------



## Lounorada

Her face is so stunning, but her body is looking slimmer than ever and just doesn't suit her frame. I always think of her the same as Nicole Richie, they both looked their absolute healthiest and natural shortly after they had their babies with some weight on, it makes them look more youthful and glowing rather than a bag of bones and ill.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Photoshoot by Jason Bell. (May 2014)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I'm sorry she doesn't look good at all. She has that lollipop look with the skinny body and huge head


----------



## YSoLovely

She's way too skinny, imo. It doesn't look good either.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her arms and legs lack muscle definiton, she's skin and bones.


----------



## Michele26

Whenever I see her arms I'm shocked all over again.


----------



## theDuchess26

I think her face is stunning, though I agree she could do with a few more pounds on her, to me she looked the best during/after the filming of Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## Chanel522

theDuchess26 said:


> I think her face is stunning, though I agree she could do with a few more pounds on her, to me she looked the best during/after the filming of Mr. and Mrs. Smith




I agree.  Angelina's face is just beyond gorgeous.  There's literally nothing about her that I dislike, but she could gain a few pounds and still look great.  I don't think she's emaciated looking though, but a lot of ppl do.  Maybe just bc I'm so used to seeing her this way.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt reveals TWO new tattoos as he tosses a beer to Matthew McConaughey from balcony in New Orleans*


While the tattoo on his torso - which  appeared to begin with the letter 'A' - was hard to see, the other  inking was easier to decipher.
His  bicep tattooo is a variation of part of a Rumi poem, and reads: 'There  exists a field, beyond all notions of right and wrong. I will meet you  there.'
It has been reported by Radar Online  that he and fiancee Angelina Jolie are planning tattoos ahead of their  wedding, and the marking adds to a collection which includes one of  Oetzi the Ice Age Caveman on his left arm and Jolie&#8217;s birth date in  written in Khmer on his stomach.
Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Matthew-McConaughey-balcony-New-Orleans.html

More photos in link.
​​


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Brad Pitt reveals TWO new tattoos as he tosses a beer to Matthew McConaughey from balcony in New Orleans*
> 
> 
> While the tattoo on his torso - which  appeared to begin with the letter 'A' - was hard to see, the other  inking was easier to decipher.
> His  bicep tattooo is a variation of part of a Rumi poem, and reads: 'There  exists a field, beyond all notions of right and wrong. I will meet you  there.'
> It has been reported by Radar Online  that he and fiancee Angelina Jolie are planning tattoos ahead of their  wedding, and the marking adds to a collection which includes one of  Oetzi the Ice Age Caveman on his left arm and Jolies birth date in  written in Khmer on his stomach.
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Matthew-McConaughey-balcony-New-Orleans.html
> 
> More photos in link.
> ​​


I love the one on his arm, Love It!!!!! The other one, from the little I can see- not so much.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Sweetpea83 said:


> His  bicep tattooo is a variation of part of a Rumi poem, and reads: 'There  exists a field, beyond all notions of right and wrong. I will meet you  there.




I like this.





Sent from my iPhone 9s


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These tats are old but I think this is the first time there has been a close up.


----------



## Grace123

Does he have any other pants than those?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

WhitleyGilbert said:


> I like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 9s



Me too!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Talks Maleficent, Health, Politics and Her Wedding to Brad Pitt*

Disneys latest retelling of Sleeping Beauty, from the point of view of the villainous Maleficent, presents a classic story with a new twist.
 Maleficent is one of the most iconic fairy tale villains, and shes played in the film of the same name by Angelina Jolie, one of the biggest stars in the industry.
 Jolie said she was drawn to the character even as a young girl.
 When I was little  I didnt relate to princesses, she said in an interview with Good Morning America co-anchor George Stephanopoulos. I saw Maleficent, and I just thought she was so  she was so elegant.
*Angelina Jolie Admits, I Never Thought Id Have Children or Be in Love*
 Jolie talked about getting Maleficents voice just right.
 I didnt know what to do with the voice  so when I give my kids a  bath at night I would tell them stories in different voices, she said,  adding that when she did this particular voice they couldnt stop  laughing.
 The bigger I got, the more they laughed, she said.
 This is Jolies first film role in four years, but she certainly  hasnt been out of the spotlight. Last year, she candidly shared her decision to undergo a preventive double mastectomy. She made headlines, and possibly changed lives.
I really didnt know how people would react, she said when  Stephanopoulos asked her what she thought of how people would respond to  her revelation. I didnt know if there would be some kind of strange  silly reaction.
 When Stephanopoulos asked if she was worried about it, she said: I  wasnt worried about it, but I didnt expect there to be so much  support. And I was very moved by it.  Its connected me so much to  other families, other women.
*Angelina Jolie: The Kids Are Wedding Planners*
 And you know, and now when I meet people, we dont talk as much  about films, but we talk about their children, or womens choices, or  their wives, she added. Its been a really beautiful journey.
 Her openness on the issue is yet another example of Jolie using her  stardom to shine a light on social issues. Its something shes been  doing for more than a decade through her humanitarian work.
 Stephanopoulos reminded her of a conversation theyd had in 2005,  when he asked her if she would ever think about entering politics. Back  then, she told him no, no, I have way too many skeletons.
 He asked if she would reconsider her decision now.
 I wonder if by now if my skeletons are out. Theyre probably all  out, she said, laughing. You know, if I thought Id be effective, I  would. But Im not sure if I would ever be taken seriously in that way,  and be able to be effective.
Stephanopoulos also asked Jolie about when she would be getting married to partner Brad Pitt, with whom she has six children.
 We dont have a date, and were not hiding anything, but we really  dont know. We talk to the kids about it once in a while.  And one of  them suggested paintball. And we thought, Well, different, she said,  laughing.
 So who knows, Jolie said. You know, I think the important thing is  that whatever we do its that the kids do have a great time, and we all   you know, take seriously the love, and the connection between all of  us. But also just get silly and do something memorable.


Source: http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/enterta...health-politics-and-her-wedding-to-brad-pitt/


VIDEO in link


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie attended the 'Maleficent' press conference and photocall in Los Angeles. (May 21,2014)

Sorry for the big photos..


----------



## zen1965

Her face is just divine.
The most beautiful (Caucasian) face of our times.
(Alas, she is too thin.)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, she looks absolutely stunning in these.


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous.  There is literally nothing wrong w anything about her face...it's complete perfection.


----------



## Swanky

I'm glad they didn't airbrush the wrinkles off around her eyes like nearly other pic is.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be playing 'Mistress of Evil' in her new Disney epic, Maleficent, but Angelina Jolie proved she is the queen of chic as she attended a photocall in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

The 38-year-old actress kept things simple but classy as she wore an A-line black mini dress with lace detailing.

With her famous beauty highlighted with a hint of make-up, the actress completed her ensemble with black Christina Louboutin shoes with curved horn heels reminiscent of her character's two-horned appearance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tends-Maleficent-photocall.html#ixzz32OFwhsuA


----------



## Ladybug09

Until she gains weight, she needs to always wear long pants and dresses.


----------



## Compass Rose

Just another couple of sandwiches would make her a perfect weight.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ang and those chicken legs. Another trademark. lol.


----------



## Swanky

A couple of sandwiches?  A pizza every night for a week wouldn't make a difference. . . . it's severe


----------



## smilerr

compass rose said:


> just another couple of sandwiches would make her a perfect weight.




+1


----------



## Tivo

I want this movie to be good, but I don't think it will be. The majority of scenes they've used for the trailers  look bad. I'll still see it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The screenings have had positive feedback. I want to see it and this is not my kind of movie.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Me too! I'm dragging boyfriend to come see it with me.  He says it's not his kind of movie at all, though so he's booked us seats at the back of the theater, lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I'm dragging DH to see it w/me..lol. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Says Privileged Moms 'Shouldn't Complain'*

The hectic work schedule of a celebrity mother may cause some to gripe, but not Angelina Jolie. 
Im not a single mom with two jobs trying to get by every day, Jolie told the New York Daily News.  I have much more support than most people, most women in this world.  And I have the financial means to have a home and health care and food."  
The famous mother of six made the remarks in response to Chirlane McCray's comments to New York Magazine  about "mom guilt." The wife of New York City Mayor Bill De Blasio  discussed the challenges of motherhood for a working mom, particularly  after the birth of her daughter, Chiara, in 1994. 
Said McCray:
I  was 40 years old. I had a life. Especially with Chiarawill we feel  guilt forever more? Of course, yes. But the truth is, I could not spend  every day with her. I didnt want to do that. I looked for all kinds of  reason not to do it. I love her. I have thousands of photos of herevery  1-month birthday, 2-month birthday. But Ive been working since I was  14, and that part of me is me. It took a long time for me to get into  Im taking care of kids, and what that means.​Jolie's  and Brad Pitt's children are home-schooled and travel everywhere with  the stars, whether they're on location or not. She is able to mold her  career around her life, editing films while the kids are in school and  making it back in time to eat family meals together. 
I actually feel that women in my position, when we have all at our disposal to help us, shouldnt complain,"  she told the Daily News. "Consider all the people who really struggle  and dont have the financial means, dont have the support, and many  people are single raising children. Thats hard.
The "Maleficent" star has been open about her parenting philosophies in the past, and has even toyed with ditching Hollywood for her family. 
"We  want to make sure we don't build a family so big that we don't have  absolutely enough time to raise them each really well," she told Vanity  Fair in 2010, adding, "Children are clearly a commitment, a bigger  commitment [than marriage]. It's for life." 



Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...s-shouldnt-complain_n_5364727.html?ir=Parents


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't figure out how she can be so underweight without looking gaunt in the face.


----------



## gloomyharlow

lanasyogamama said:


> I can't figure out how she can be so underweight without looking gaunt in the face.


 
Botox and fillers.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gloomyharlow said:


> Botox and fillers.



I dunno, not sure she's had them. She has wrinkles and lines etc.


----------



## tulipfield

She's pretty but looks about a decade older than her age.


----------



## Stansy

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie Says Privileged Moms 'Shouldn't Complain'*
> 
> The hectic work schedule of a celebrity mother may cause some to gripe, but not Angelina Jolie.
> Im not a single mom with two jobs trying to get by every day, Jolie told the New York Daily News.  I have much more support than most people, most women in this world.  And I have the financial means to have a home and health care and food."
> The famous mother of six made the remarks in response to Chirlane McCray's comments to New York Magazine  about "mom guilt." The wife of New York City Mayor Bill De Blasio  discussed the challenges of motherhood for a working mom, particularly  after the birth of her daughter, Chiara, in 1994.
> Said McCray:
> I  was 40 years old. I had a life. Especially with Chiarawill we feel  guilt forever more? Of course, yes. But the truth is, I could not spend  every day with her. I didnt want to do that. I looked for all kinds of  reason not to do it. I love her. I have thousands of photos of herevery  1-month birthday, 2-month birthday. But Ive been working since I was  14, and that part of me is me. It took a long time for me to get into  Im taking care of kids, and what that means.​Jolie's  and Brad Pitt's children are home-schooled and travel everywhere with  the stars, whether they're on location or not. She is able to mold her  career around her life, editing films while the kids are in school and  making it back in time to eat family meals together.
> I actually feel that women in my position, when we have all at our disposal to help us, shouldnt complain,"  she told the Daily News. "Consider all the people who really struggle  and dont have the financial means, dont have the support, and many  people are single raising children. Thats hard.
> The "Maleficent" star has been open about her parenting philosophies in the past, and has even toyed with ditching Hollywood for her family.
> "We  want to make sure we don't build a family so big that we don't have  absolutely enough time to raise them each really well," she told Vanity  Fair in 2010, adding, "Children are clearly a commitment, a bigger  commitment [than marriage]. It's for life."
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...s-shouldnt-complain_n_5364727.html?ir=Parents



Isn't that also a sidekick in Gwyneth's direction?


----------



## Swanky

She is still beautiful but does look gaunt to me. 
She definitely has regular procedures.


----------



## berrydiva

Stansy said:


> Isn't that also a sidekick in Gwyneth's direction?



Yep and Gwyneth deserves it, IMO.


----------



## tulipfield

berrydiva said:


> Yep and Gwyneth deserves it, IMO.




Agreed.


----------



## zen1965

Stansy said:


> Isn't that also a sidekick in Gwyneth's direction?



Despite being a super star she at least does not seem to have lost a grip on reality.
Maybe it is a sidekick -but G really instigated it.


----------



## Freckles1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> A couple of sandwiches?  A pizza every night for a week wouldn't make a difference. . . . it's severe




Yep


----------



## Ladybug09

Stansy said:


> Isn't that also a sidekick in Gwyneth's direction?



Yup! Lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Sweetpea83

^Pretty..love the lip color.


----------



## Jasmine K.

I'm just waiting for the news to drop that she's being treated for anorexia. Didn't Brad pen a letter about a year or two ago saying she doesn't eat???


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Plays the Tambourine for Bruno Mars' 'Sex Machine' at Make it Right Gala 2014 - Watch Now!*



*Brad Pitt* stands on stage and talks to the crowd during his *2014 Make It Right Foundation Gala* on Saturday evening (May 17) in New Orleans, La.
 The 50-year-old actor was joined on stage by *Sandra Bullock*. Later, *Brad* joined *Bruno Mars* and his band on the stage, where they sang Sex Machine.
*PHOTOS:* Check out the latest pics of *Brad Pitt*
*Brad* gave the crowd a huge treat by playing tambourine for *Bruno* and his band! So great  check out the video below!
 Find out all about *Brad*s Make it Right foundation if you havent already!


VIDEO
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTZue_YuWrU


Source: http://www.justjared.com/2014/05/22...machine-at-make-it-right-gala-2014-watch-now/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I expected this to be worse. They were jamming with Bruno.


----------



## Swanky

Jasmine K. said:


> I'm just waiting for the news to drop that she's being treated for anorexia. Didn't Brad pen a letter about a year or two ago saying she doesn't eat???



I thought that was a hoax - internet letter?  But I do seem to remember her collapsing shortly after delivering the babies and it being widely speculated that it was drugs to help her suppress her appetite to lose weight after delivery {?}


----------



## Chanel522

^^ Really?!  I don't remember that.  Hope it wasn't true, but w her weight being so low now I guess it wouldn't be surprising.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie: How Brad Pitt Helped Coach Vivienne in Maleficent*



Filming _Maleficent_ was a family affair for the Jolie-Pitt crew. 

Angelina Jolie, who plays the title role, shares the big screen with three of her children  daughters Vivienne and Zahara, as well as son Pax. 

While Zahara, now 9, and Pax, 10, have small walk-on roles,  daughter Vivienne, 5½, has a larger part as the young Princess Aurora,  and needed a little encouragement on her first day of shooting. 

"The first day was the day she had to catch the butterfly, and  she just really didn't feel like doing it," Jolie said at a recent  Disney roundtable for the film. 



The actress, 38, then explained how the whole family got involved to help Vivienne get into character. 

"I actually was holding the pole with the ball on the end and  bouncing up and down and dancing, trying to make her laugh, and Daddy  was on the edge of the cliff she had to jump off, making faces and all  her brothers and sisters were egging her on," Jolie said. "She  eventually did it but she was taking her sweet time and not wanting to  do it twice, certainly." 

Jolie also revealed that she and Vivienne practiced their scenes at home. 

"When we did it together, we had a good time, we played  together," she said. "I was actually shocked that she was doing so well   she went back and hit her mark! It's frightening." 



But the proud mom of six said that she and fiancé Brad Pitt, 50, don't want their kids to dedicate themselves to acting. 

"I want them to do it for fun only, and when they get older, if  they decide to be actors, I would just ask that that's not the center of  their lives," she explained. "That's an aspect but they are involved in  many other things, because I don't think it's a healthy focus as the  center of your life." 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-maleficent-vivienne-role-preparation


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt attend the wordlwide premiere of 'Maleficent' in Los Angeles. (May 28,2014)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Last ones...with the kiddos...minus Viv.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Love it! Zahara is so beautiful!


----------



## Ladybug09

MarvelGirl said:


> Love it! Zahara is so beautiful!



Isn't she, too cute smiling.


----------



## Chanel522

The pic w the kids is great...love it!!  They are such a beautiful family.

I don't care for this look on Ang, but I'm sure it's supposed to be somewhat reflective of the movie.


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looks like a walking skeleton.  Sorry,  this is not attractive to me in, anyway.  

Especially in that close up, she just doesn't look healthy.  Her eyes are yellowish,  her skin looks sallow and she has a sheen that isn't glowing....but looks like a low grade fever. I can't even imagine how bad she looks without make up, let alone the fillers and botox.

JMHO, but she needs treatment and Hollywood is just going to celebrate and pretend she is gorgeous and wonderful?  It saddens me.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

The kids are getting so big.  
I bought my tickets already for Saturday.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Let us know how the movie is...I think I'll wait till the following weekend to see it..less crowd.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Let us know how the movie is...I think I'll wait till the following weekend to see it..less crowd.



I'm surprised it's such a short movie.  It's only 1hr 38min.


----------



## Solemony

Perhaps to herself she thinks she's fine. I'm sure Angelina is a bright woman and Brad isn't dumb in anyway. If there are any risks to her health, she'll know. I mean her kids are still young and I highly doubt that she'll put herself in danger for them and she got a great relationship with all her kids. The only person who knows whether she need to seem a specialist or not is Angelina herself. In fact, sometimes physical appearance can dupe us all and her interpretation may be different from ours. So... I guess I'm just gonna leave it at that.


----------



## Aurora1

She looks absolutely stunning.Her kids are cute.Knox looks a lot like her .


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> I'm surprised it's such a short movie.  It's only 1hr 38min.



That short.....mmm  don't know if I'm willing to pay full price then...


----------



## bisbee

Solemony said:


> Perhaps to herself she thinks she's fine. I'm sure Angelina is a bright woman and Brad isn't dumb in anyway. If there are any risks to her health, she'll know. I mean her kids are still young and I highly doubt that she'll put herself in danger for them and she got a great relationship with all her kids. The only person who knows whether she need to seem a specialist or not is Angelina herself. In fact, sometimes physical appearance can dupe us all and her interpretation may be different from ours. So... I guess I'm just gonna leave it at that.


 
If she has a problem, which I think she does, of course she "thinks" she's fine. That doesn't mean she's not in danger...having a great relationship with her children doesn't mean she is mentally stable. 

Those shoulders are so bony, I don't see how it is possible not to acknowledge that there is a problem with her weight and/or her health.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> That short.....mmm  don't know if I'm willing to pay full price then...



I only go to matinees.


----------



## Ladybug09

talldrnkofwater said:


> I only go to matinees.



I go early, but where I live it's still like 10$....I just Dont know if I want to use one of my passes for such a short movie. Also, I'm afraid the CGI will be a lot like Charlie and the Choc Factory/or that Oz movie. I cant deal with CGI overload.


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Ladybug09 said:


> I go early, but where I live it's still like 10$....I just Dont know if I want to use one of my passes for such a short movie. Also, I'm afraid the CGI will be a lot like Charlie and the Choc Factory/or that Oz movie. I cant deal with CGI overload.



They raised the price of the matinees.  It was $6.50 for the longest, now it's $8.00.  I wanted to see it in 3D before I saw how short it is.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like Angelina's dress, perfect for this premiere.

via Daily Mail


----------



## Sweetpea83

I wonder how many people she has accidentally hurt with those crazy bracelets..lol. 

Love the photos with her and the kid fans in costume...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I usually love her red carpet style, but to me, that dress looks like an enormous trash bag that has been cinched in an effort to give her some curves, where there clearly aren't any.  And sadly, her face looks very gaunt and tired.


----------



## Northergirl

lanasyogamama said:


> I usually love her red carpet style, but to me, that dress looks like an enormous trash bag that has been cinched in an effort to give her some curves, where there clearly aren't any.  And sadly, her face looks very gaunt and tired.




Thus is exactly what I thought. She looks horrible, actually very sickly looking, and Brad looks over Botoxed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*
*

*Wtf...
*

*Restraining order issued against notorious red carpet gate-crasher  who 'struck Brad Pitt in the face and broke his sunglasses' at  Maleficent premiere*



Brad Pitt suffered a hit to the face by a Ukrainian serial prankster on the red carpet last night. 

The  actor was attending the Los Angeles premiere of partner Angelina  Jolie's new film Maleficent  when Vitalii Sediuk jumped over a crowd  barrier and struck him, breaking the star's sunglasses.
Security  instantly intervened as a violent scuffle broke out outside the El  Capitan theatre and Sediuk was dragged to the floor and arrested.
An  emergency restraining order has been issued against Sediuk as it is now  being reported that he broke the glasses that Pitt was wearing to the  Wednesday evening premiere.
TMZ reports that Sediuk struck Pitt in the face and 'destroyed' the sunglasses he was wearing. 

In  the footage from the scene, Pitt is seen wearing sunglasses when the  gate crasher lunges at him, and Pitt bends down amid the scuffle.  Moments later when security guards step in, Pitt re-emerges without the  glasses on his face.

Pitt,  50, who took the unusual step of attending the premiere with his five  of his children, is understood not to have been seriously injured in the  altercation. 

That hasn't stopped a judge from  taking legal precautions, however, as Sediuk has been ordered to stay at  least 500 feet away from Pitt for the next five days. 

The actor was not standing near Jolie when the attack happened - she was in another section greeting her fans.
Pitt was signing autographs when Sediuk, 25, rushed past barriers and hit him in the face. 

Whether exactly this kind of attack had been the intention or not, is not clear.  
Within seconds six to seven security men wrestled him to the ground and Pitt was pulled back against the wall. 

Sediuk was thrown to the ground and cuffed as he struggled, his red trousers were nearly pulled down in the fray.
Pitt kept greeting fans and walked into the theater. 

Los Angeles Police Department spokesman Gus Villanueva said  Pitt was not seriously hurt and authorities quickly subdued Sediuk, who  was arrested for misdemeanor battery and remained in police custody on  Wednesday night.					        			

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...violent-scuffle-prankster-Vitalii-Sediuk.html

VIDEO in link
​​


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow, that's a crazy nut!




Sweetpea83 said:


> I wonder how many people she has accidentally hurt with those crazy bracelets..lol.
> 
> Love the photos with her and the kid fans in costume...


I was looking at the bracelet thinking, dang, tat Cuff is almost at her elbow!

I would like the dress more without the side train.


----------



## Swanky

I liked the idea of the dress. . .  bad execution - too much fabric.  I'm thinking her new fake breasts look so big in it though, making her waist seem corseted.  I think her waist is truly teeny and her boobs are way too large.  The cuffs. . .  one would've been better IMO.
I like the hair and makeup though.  And oddly enough, I think she's gained a few pounds, lol!


----------



## Chanel522

bisbee said:


> If she has a problem, which I think she does, of course she "thinks" she's fine. That doesn't mean she's not in danger...having a great relationship with her children doesn't mean she is mentally stable.
> 
> Those shoulders are so bony, I don't see how it is possible not to acknowledge that there is a problem with her weight and/or her health.




Angelina's legs are very very very thin, but her upper body looks completely fine IMO.  Some ppl are just really skinny up top.


----------



## Solemony

bisbee said:


> If she has a problem, which I think she does, of course she "thinks" she's fine. That doesn't mean she's not in danger...having a great relationship with her children doesn't mean she is mentally stable.
> 
> Those shoulders are so bony, I don't see how it is possible not to acknowledge that there is a problem with her weight and/or her health.


Which is why what we perceive will probably be different to what she see herself as. Just because one says how can't anyone not notice her bony structures not say she has some kind of health problems? To us, yeah, she's thinner than before and kind of scary. Then again, we are not her and we are not in her brain so we don't know whether she has a problem or not, since we can only say from our perspective that she does. If she's living the life and enjoying it and not showing further deteriorating health conditions then we can only wish her to stay as healthy as she can make it and wish her the best.  I'm a quite thin person myself and had discussions with my doctor during all my yearly checkup regarding this a lot as he's concerned with my health, so it isn't uncommon when I get comment on how skinny I am or need to chow down two juicy burgers and whatnot from people. Honestly, I think she knows what's really going on and just hope she isn't hiding anything or keeping her health problems from her love ones.


----------



## FullyLoaded

I LOVED the movie! The CGI didn't look overdone at all. The audience clapped at the end...women, men children. 

I'm an Angelina fan, so I expected to love it but I was impressed with the direction they took the movie in. She did the character justice, brought her to life in a way you could feel her pain and emotions.

Silly me- I haven't seen pictures of the kids in so long I had no idea that was Vivienne in the movie.


----------



## jun3machina

she is sooo gorgeous! her makeup is flawless...love everything but those ridic bracelets!


----------



## Ladybug09

FullyLoaded said:


> I LOVED the movie! The CGI didn't look overdone at all. The audience clapped at the end...women, men children.
> 
> I'm an Angelina fan, so I expected to love it but I was impressed with the direction they took the movie in. She did the character justice, brought her to life in a way you could feel her pain and emotions.
> 
> Silly me- I haven't seen pictures of the kids in so long I had no idea that was Vivienne in the movie.



So I assume you recommend the movie. Lol and even though we know how the movie ends, thanks for not giving any "spoilers".

Did you feel cheated at the movie length?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sasha2012 said:


> I like Angelina's dress, perfect for this premiere.
> 
> via Daily Mail


 
That's a GORGEOUS dress Angelina is wearing! Who are the kids she's is hugging all dressed as maleficent? Cute 



Sweetpea83 said:


> Last ones...with the kiddos...minus Viv.


 
Angie's kids are cute. I feel like there's one missing....where's Viviane?



Sweetpea83 said:


> *Wtf...*
> 
> 
> *Restraining order issued against notorious red carpet gate-crasher  who 'struck Brad Pitt in the face and broke his sunglasses' at  Maleficent premiere*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...violent-scuffle-prankster-Vitalii-Sediuk.html
> 
> VIDEO in link​​


 
Which is a shame. The guy is nuts so I understand getting a Restraining order. He does this on a lot of premiere's. 

On a side note, this lunatic is pretty good looking. What the hell happened to him....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FullyLoaded said:


> I LOVED the movie! The CGI didn't look overdone at all. The audience clapped at the end...women, men children.
> 
> I'm an Angelina fan, so I expected to love it but I was impressed with the direction they took the movie in. She did the character justice, brought her to life in a way you could feel her pain and emotions.
> 
> Silly me- I haven't seen pictures of the kids in so long I had no idea that was Vivienne in the movie.



I saw it last night. It was GRREEEAAAATTTTT!!! My boyfriend who didn't want to see it was also transfixed


----------



## Mimi2000

gloomyharlow said:


> That's a GORGEOUS dress Angelina is wearing! Who are the kids she's is hugging all dressed as maleficent? Cute
> 
> 
> Which is a shame. The guy is nuts so I understand getting a Restraining order. He does this on a lot of premiere's.
> 
> On a side note, this lunatic is pretty good looking. What the hell happened to him....



That guy ain't bad looking. Why does he have to be a nut? 
Is it bad that I just googled the guy? He went down Prabal Gurung's runway show half naked. Lol


----------



## Swanky

He has. . .  HAD a publicist and she's p*ssed! lol!


----------



## tabasc0

Ladybug09 said:


> So I assume you recommend the movie. Lol and even though we know how the movie ends, thanks for not giving any "spoilers".
> 
> Did you feel cheated at the movie length?



The movie is amazing! Worth watching, and there is a bit of a twist to the plot, which keeps you absorbed in it! 

I forgot how much Angelina is good at acting. She made me feel emotional for Maleficient


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> Did you feel cheated at the movie length?


 
Just curious - why are you so concerned about the length of the movie? They don't charge more for tickets to films that are 3 hours long...should they give a discount if it is less than 2 hours?


----------



## Swanky

I had no idea 1hr 38mins was considered short, 2 hrs is borderline too long for me!
1.5 hrs sounds just right!


----------



## angelcove

Just took DD and her friend to watch Maleficent!! We looooved it! Entertaining, dramatic, and comedic. She is so stunning & believable in the movie.  Baby and kid Aurora are adorable. The audience clapped at certain scenes and at the end. I was surprised to see many men watching too. Lol!! Thumbs UP!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Now I'm super excited to see it...


----------



## anitalilac

She carries herself like royalty, a queen.....

her skinniness is scary. IMO, she looks anorexic.
I am planning to watch this movie with my daughters and a few of their friends..


----------



## FullyLoaded

tabasc0 said:


> The movie is amazing! Worth watching, and there is a bit of a twist to the plot, which keeps you absorbed in it!
> 
> I forgot how much Angelina is good at acting. She made me feel emotional for Maleficient


 
The twist was awesome! The audience at the theater was very happy with that direction, I could hear it through all the noise. I even got choked up.



Ladybug09 said:


> So I assume you recommend the movie. Lol and even though we know how the movie ends, thanks for not giving any "spoilers".
> 
> Did you feel cheated at the movie length?


 
Not at all! Please go see it, even at a matinee showing. I did not feel like they left anything out or that we were cheated. I wouldn't mind a 3 hour film just because I love her  but that would be unnecessary.


----------



## Ladybug09

bisbee said:


> Just curious - why are you so concerned about the length of the movie? They don't charge more for tickets to films that are 3 hours long...should they give a discount if it is less than 2 hours?



Quite simple answer. I like long movies.  I feel when movies are too short it's usually missing something cause they are trying to cram all of the content in a tight timeframe.  For me 2 hrs no more than 2.5 hrs is good, depending upon the content. 

I usually seen action or dramas. I Dont really do the chick flicks or kiddie stuff at the theatres. I also go to the movies a lot. So if I'm paying, I want it to be worth my time and money.


----------



## angelcove

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I had no idea 1hr 38mins was considered short, 2 hrs is borderline too long for me!
> 
> 1.5 hrs sounds just right!




This is jmo. Kids watch this movie so Disney shouldn't make it too long, otherwise, they'll get antsy and rowdy. 1.5 hrs was perfect!


----------



## Swanky

Indeed!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Chanel522 said:


> Angelina's legs are very very very thin, but her upper body looks completely fine IMO.  Some ppl are just really skinny up top.



I think the only part of her upper body that looks fine is her chest, which is implants.


----------



## Bentley1

^


----------



## M_Butterfly

Maybe it is the way the photo was taken but her fingers look so long and the hands like a really old lady hands for some reason.


----------



## zippie

*She's looks so frail, my gawd she looks bad.  Such a beauty but she's wasting away!*


----------



## bisbee

That is a very scary picture.  I'm even more convinced that she is either anorexic, or at least dangerously thin.  You can see the skull behind tha flesh and features of her face...


----------



## flowerboy

Agree to thin, she needs help


----------



## gloomyharlow

tabasc0 said:


> The movie is amazing! Worth watching, and there is a bit of a twist to the plot, which keeps you absorbed in it!
> 
> I forgot how much Angelina is good at acting. She made me feel emotional for Maleficient


 
Is it an Oscar worthy performance? Now I'm curious to see this.


----------



## Alexenjie

She usually looks much better when she is covered up but this photo is really unflattering. She is scary thin and it's been going on so long that it doesn't appear anyone will confront her.  

My mom had 7 kids and she was always skinny, said she didn't have time to eat. Angelina has all the kids plus work plus humanitarian causes. She probably hardly ever takes a moment to relax.


----------



## Swanky

M_Butterfly said:


> Maybe it is the way the photo was taken but her fingers look so long and the hands like a really old lady hands for some reason.



It's not just the angle....


----------



## peppermintpatty

twinkle.tink said:


> I think the only part of her upper body that looks fine is her chest, which is implants.



Do you think this is photo shopped? If it isn't then I really hope she get's help. I have 5 kids and while I have been thin at time's and heavy at time's, I have never been that thin. I only say this because in the past people make the comments that she has 6 kids and no time to eat. Or it is her humanitarian work, or her career. I am sorry but if she wasn't famous and you or I were one of her friends, we would be urging her and supporting her to get help. Whether one wants to call her too thin or anorexic, people do die from this. It is serious and not about does the glamourous and sexy Angelina Jolie look sexy still. It get's harder and harder to see pictures of her. It is also hard to believe that she doesn't have more access to help than most. I sincerely hope she get's the help she needs so she is here for her children for a very long time.I don't know very much about being anorexic, but if she indeed is, is it common to expose your body so much? I get that she might do that on the red carpet, but in day to day life she wears a lot of camisole's with what appears to be braless to boot. It shows her bony collar bones and her veins that protrude from her arms. I just think if I was too skinny, just like if I was too heavy, I would wear something that flattered me rather than it making it glaringly apparent???


----------



## twinkle.tink

peppermintpatty said:


> Do you think this is photo shopped? If it isn't then I really hope she get's help. I have 5 kids and while I have been thin at time's and heavy at time's, I have never been that thin. I only say this because in the past people make the comments that she has 6 kids and no time to eat. Or it is her humanitarian work, or her career. *I am sorry but if she wasn't famous and you or I were one of her friends, we would be urging her and supporting her to get help.* Whether one wants to call her too thin or anorexic, people do die from this. It is serious and not about does the glamourous and sexy Angelina Jolie look sexy still. It get's harder and harder to see pictures of her. It is also hard to believe that she doesn't have more access to help than most. I sincerely hope she get's the help she needs so she is here for her children for a very long time.I don't know very much about being anorexic, but if she indeed is, is it common to expose your body so much? I get that she might do that on the red carpet, but in day to day life she wears a lot of camisole's with what appears to be braless to boot. It shows her bony collar bones and her veins that protrude from her arms. I just think if I was too skinny, just like if I was too heavy, I would wear something that flattered me rather than it making it glaringly apparent???



No, it is more likely that official pics are photo shopped to add weight. This candid is probably a truer reflection.

It is no secret in Hollywood, that she likes this look....thus she shows it off. Some suggest it's a cry for help. Who really knows.

What I do feel is painfully obvious is, she has a problem and no one wants to rock the boat. Although, I did recently hear that there was addition insurance coverage taken out before filming began on Malifcent; it seems they went  not sure she would be able to complete it. So production companies are protecting themselves.


----------



## Swanky

It's not photoshopped IMO.  When I've google'd for pics to compare I came across a lot of these.  I guess her publicists are liked well enough that most of them aren't passed around/printed or whatever.

Here's a few:
dailymail









hollywoodlife.com





celebbodies.com


----------



## Chanel522

I guess it's just that her upper body, fingers included, look no different than mine &#128533;.  I have pretty thin legs, but I've always said that my waist and legs looks identical to Audrina Patridge's; however, my upper body is very very thin and is actually probably even thinner looking than Angelina's tbh.  I eat a lot...it's just how I'm built.

**My 92 year old grandfather says all the time that I have "bony witch fingers".  Lol!!  Doesn't bother me bc ppl compliment me on my hands all the time and I'm happy w them so that's all that matters.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Yes, but Angelina hasn't always looked this way.
This isn't 'just the way she is.'


----------



## Tivo

twinkle.tink said:


> I think the only part of her upper body that looks fine is her chest, which is implants.


How can someone so beautiful take a picture that awful?


----------



## Swanky

And don't forget.... the camera adds weight to us


----------



## Chanel522

I agree she could stand to gain a few pounds, but I just don't think her upper body looks near as thin as her lower body so I'm not sure what's going on.  Maybe that's just where she loses weight the quickest?  Her legs look like how legs are when a person has an issue that they can't maintain muscle mass or something.  They look like skinny old woman legs.

A lady my mom is friends w has a health condition that makes her unable to put as much weight on one leg as the other and the leg she can't put weight on looks like Angie's legs.  Just skin and bones bc she is losing muscle mass so quickly due to her health problem.  

Not saying that's Angelina's problem, but who knows...


----------



## Swanky

I think she just has the same problem as Rachel Zoe and Tori Spelling unfortunately.


*Two-years-engaged Angelina Jolie reveals she doesn't even have a wedding dress yet and says 'nothing is organised' for marriage to Brad Pitt
*
They got engaged two years ago but Angelina Jolie has admitted she and Brad Pitt are no closer to tying the knot than they were before. 

Jolie - who has six children with her partner of almost 10 years - revealed the couple have not yet organised anything for their big day and she hasn't even bought a wedding dress. 

She told USA Today: 'We don't have any plans to get married at the moment. Nothing is organised. Nothing is ready. I don't have a dress.'





 

No wedding plans: Although Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt have been engaged for two years, the couple have not yet organised their wedding 
 
And while many celebrities have complained about interest in their private lives in recent weeks - including Charlize Theron's insensitive statement that press intrusion is comparable to rape - Angelina acknowledged that she understands people care about her wedding. 

She said: 'It matters to us in a very private way. But we also understand that we're public people.'
Angelina previously revealed that their children - Maddox, 12, Pax, 10, Zahara, nine, Shiloh, eight,  and twins Knox and Vivienne, five - are planning the wedding and she and Brad may end up wearing camouflage in a paintball wedding extravaganza if their kids get their way.





 

Wedding planners: Angelina has joked that their children [L-R] Pax, Zahara, Knox, Shiloh, Maddox and Vivienne, not pictured, are planning their wedding 

She told  People magazine: 'We will get married, and we're not in a rush, so we're just waiting for it to be the right time with the kids, with work, when it feels right,. We talk about it occasionally, and the kids talk about it with us.
'We all kind of think about how we imagine it or what it might be. So we've started to do that but we haven't made any definite plans'
Although, she went on to explain that the children's vision of the wedding is 'verging on hysterical'.
'But we are discussing it with the children and how they imagine it might be. Which is verging on 




 

Power couple: The Maleficent actress and her partner have been together for almost 10 years and have six children together 

hysterical, how kids envision a wedding,' the Mr And Mrs  Smith star said. 'They will in a way be the wedding planners.
'It's going to be Disney or paintball - one or the other!'

She added: 'We've got a lot of different personalities in the house.  They've got some strong opinions. It will be fun. That's the important  thing. 

'When we do it, it will feel like a great day for our family.'
Meanwhile, Angelina, 38, added to USA Today that she finds it 'very hard' to protect her children.
She and Brad, 50,  try not to expose them to films and TV shows with 'drugs or nudity,' as they don't 't want them to grow up too quickly.
She  explained: 'It's very hard because the parental controls are so extreme. You wish there was some magic parental control that could just give  them enough of the stuff they're excited about and interested in. 

'You know, some crazy skateboarding stunt accidents, and still not be  getting access to certain kinds of other things, drugs or nudity. But  (those videos) kind of end up in the same category.'
Meanwhile, the actress opened up about why she plans to focus on directing in the future.
She explained: 'I became an actress because my mom wanted me to become an  actress. It took me until my mid-30s to realise I actually didn't. I  actually wanted to write and direct and be more involved in politics and humanitarian issues. I'll do a few more films and enjoy it and if I'm  blessed to have a good career, but I've never loved it like I love other things.'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2644245/Two-years-engaged-Angelina-Jolie-reveals-doesnt-wedding-dress-says-organised-marriage-Brad-Pitt.html#ixzz33IgqELQC


----------



## Staci_W

I just watched an interview on E!. Next to Giuliana Rancic , Angie looked big. Giuliana is so sickly, disgustingly, skinny looking. E! should do something about it. Its bad.


----------



## chowlover2

Staci_W said:


> I just watched an interview on E!. Next to Giuliana Rancic , Angie looked big. Giuliana is so sickly, disgustingly, skinny looking. E! should do something about it. Its bad.


 I agree with you about Giuliana, she is a bag of bones. I think she is thinner now than she ever has been. I didn't see the interview, but they are bot too thin.


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks awful. She obviously has a real, serious problem. I don't know how people can argue otherwise, it's disturbing that some people actually think that she looks fine. I hope she gets help.


----------



## Alexenjie

If you look at Angelina's life who is going to confront her? When you have a job(s), 6 kids, a spouse and a career as a humanitarian, there isn't any extra time for sisters (that she doesn't have) or girlfriends. She is probably only really close to Brad. Why he isn't terrified and maybe he is and they fight about this all the time?, I have no idea. 

I have a daughter-in-law who had a long fight (as in years) that she ultimately won with anorexia. There were lots of hospitalizations. 20% of people die from anorexia. I hope Angelina wakes up and decides to gets healthy, this is as important to her long term health as her fight against genetic cancer.


----------



## nastasja

Staci_W said:


> I just watched an interview on E!. Next to Giuliana Rancic , Angie looked big. Giuliana is so sickly, disgustingly, skinny looking. E! should do something about it. Its bad.




Just came to post the same! As thin as Angie is, her arms are still slightly bigger than Giuliana's.


----------



## Staci_W

Giuliana's head is really disturbing. At least Angie's head doesn't look like a skeleton bobblehead.

An intervention is in order. Think of all the young girls watching E! news thinking that's ok.


----------



## Bentley1

As thin as these two are (Angelina and Guiliana) they're bones must be frail. Osteoporosis is common in eating disorders, as I'm sure most people know. Frail bones w almost zero cushion by way of muscle or fat, I would honestly be scared of breaking/fracturing bones just by simply bumping into something a bit hard.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I just saw Maleficent and I really enjoyed it, but I was disappointed in her acting. I thought this would be a perfect role for her, but it wasn't. She was really good in the more sarcastic scenes, but was rather awkward in the more serious scenes. I think she must be better at comedy than drama.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Alexenjie said:


> If you look at Angelina's life who is going to confront her? When you have a job(s), 6 kids, a spouse and a career as a humanitarian, there isn't any extra time for sisters (that she doesn't have) or girlfriends. She is probably only really close to Brad. Why he isn't terrified and maybe he is and they fight about this all the time?, I have no idea.
> 
> I have a daughter-in-law who had a long fight (as in years) that she ultimately won with anorexia. There were lots of hospitalizations. 20% of people die from anorexia. I hope Angelina wakes up and decides to gets healthy, this is as important to her long term health as her fight against genetic cancer.



I agree, maybe Brad is concerned. She would have to be willing to get help. I agree with you even more with regards to the fact that her long term health is probably more at risk than her fight against genetic cancer. She has had a mastectomy and can have a hysterectomy, but the fight against anorexia and the affect's that aren't reversible by a surgical procedure truly do worry me for her.


----------



## Ladybug09

killerlife said:


> Just came to post the same! As thin as Angie is, her arms are still slightly bigger than Giuliana's.
> View attachment 2636396



Wow!!!!! Guiliana is thinner!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Alexenjie said:


> If you look at Angelina's life who is going to confront her? When you have a job(s), 6 kids, a spouse and a career as a humanitarian, there isn't any extra time for sisters (that she doesn't have) or girlfriends. She is probably only really close to Brad. Why he isn't terrified and maybe he is and they fight about this all the time?, I have no idea.
> 
> I have a daughter-in-law who had a long fight (as in years) that she ultimately won with anorexia. There were lots of hospitalizations. 20% of people die from anorexia. I hope Angelina wakes up and decides to gets healthy, this is as important to her long term health as her fight against genetic cancer.



Come to think of it...does she have any female friends? Genuine question, I haven't followed her much.

I think anorexia is incredible hard to fight. It must be near impossible when people are calling you gorgeous all of the time.


----------



## Swanky

No she doesn't seem to, we've discussed it in this thread from time to time.


----------



## Grace123

With her well-known penchant for boyfriends and husbands, it's not likely too many women would be willing to befriend her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has friends.  They don't seem to be the Hollywood crowd. She mentioned in her recent promo. 

Her friend Holly is one of them. She was in her wedding and is seen with her just about everywhere she goes. And off the top of my head I do remember seeing her with Gwen Stefani. Anyone else remember that?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> She has friends.  They don't seem to be the Hollywood crowd. She mentioned in her recent promo.
> 
> Her friend Holly is one of them. She was in her wedding and is seen with her just about everywhere she goes. And off the top of my head I do remember seeing her with Gwen Stefani. Anyone else remember that?



Yeah, they're friends and their kids apparently have playdates together.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Regarding friends, IMO, I don't see why having female friends or not is an indicator of anything really. Maybe they are each other's best friend?  Case in point, my parents have been happily married for 45 years next month and neither have outside friends to "hang" out with. They hang with each other and us, their kids. They and we are each other's best friends. In my experience, sometimes having to many girlfriends or guy friends can cause problems and issues. And outside friends don't always have your best interest at heart either. They can be jealous and competitive, want what you have, etc. If they are good without them, good for them.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I wasn't asking as indicator of anything,  but rather if she had someone genuine to speak to her.

If Holly is always with her, it is likely she is paid.  It is how these relationships get get all twisted and convoluted.


----------



## Alexenjie

Coming from a large family where my mom did not have a separate career once she had her first child, I don't recall my mom ever having really close friends while we were young (my parents had 7 kids in 13 years). The just wasn't extra time.When we were older and more self sufficient she had time for friends and outside activities. 

Seriously with everything that Angelina does - I don't know how she would have the energy to do even 1/4 of what she accomplishes. 

Being so busy is also a way to have anorexia and not acknowledge it. I don't know if Angelina had addiction problems in the past. Recently I read that anorexics get a high from starving. There are some anorexics being treated with a drug that helps heroin addicts and it's been working. Still you have to face the fact that you have a problem in order to get help.


----------



## Mimi2000

If Angelina has a constant girl friend that accompanies her it's automatically a paid person? Hmmm ok.


----------



## Swanky

She's said she doesn't really have friends 


BagOuttaHell said:


> She has friends.  They don't seem to be the Hollywood crowd. She mentioned in her recent promo.
> 
> Her friend Holly is one of them. She was in her wedding and is seen with her just about everywhere she goes. And off the top of my head I do remember seeing her with Gwen Stefani. Anyone else remember that?



*'I don't really have girlfriends': Why Angelina Jolie doesn't make time for other women 
*
*UPDATED:*  16:25 EST, 9 December 2011   

With beauty, wealth and a gorgeous family, Angelina Jolie seems to have it all. 

But the actress has confessed there is at least one thing missing in her life - female friends.

In an interview with the new issue of U.S. Marie Claire, she spoke frankly to the magazine about  her lack of female confidantes. 

'It was nice for me to play with other girls; I  don't really have girlfriends in movies, if you've noticed, ' she said.

'Well, I have a few girlfriends, I just... I stay at home a lot. I'm just not  very social. I don't do a lot with them, and I'm very homebound.'







Stunner: Angelina Jolie looks gorgeous as she poses in the cover of the latest issue of Marie Claire magazine


The actress, director and  mother-of six, who looks stunning in a blue top and gold statement ring,  has previously bemoaned the fact that she really only chats with her  partner, Brad Pitt. 
'I'll  talk to my family,' said the actress, 'I talk to Brad ... But I don't  know, I don't have a lot of friends I talk to. He is really the only  person I talk to.'



Angelina's reputation as the ultimate man-eater and husband-stealer may account for her lack of gal pals.
She  famously fell for Brad when he was still married to Jennifer Aniston  and her second husband Billy Bob Thornton broke off his engagement to  Laura Dern to elope with his Pushing Tin co-star.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...-I-dont-really-girlfriends.html#ixzz33Po07UkW
 ​


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's said she doesn't really have friends
> 
> 
> *'I don't really have girlfriends': Why Angelina Jolie doesn't make time for other women
> *
> *UPDATED:*  16:25 EST, 9 December 2011
> 
> With beauty, wealth and a gorgeous family, Angelina Jolie seems to have it all.
> 
> But the actress has confessed there is at least one thing missing in her life - female friends.
> 
> In an interview with the new issue of U.S. Marie Claire, she spoke frankly to the magazine about  her lack of female confidantes.
> 
> 'It was nice for me to play with other girls; I  don't really have girlfriends in movies, if you've noticed, ' she said.
> 
> 'Well, I have a few girlfriends, I just... I stay at home a lot. I'm just not  very social. I don't do a lot with them, and I'm very homebound.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/08/article-0-0F1AFD6600000578-305_634x847.jpg
> Stunner: Angelina Jolie looks gorgeous as she poses in the cover of the latest issue of Marie Claire magazine
> 
> 
> The actress, director and  mother-of six, who looks stunning in a blue top and gold statement ring,  has previously bemoaned the fact that she really only chats with her  partner, Brad Pitt.
> 'I'll  talk to my family,' said the actress, 'I talk to Brad ... But I don't  know, I don't have a lot of friends I talk to. He is really the only  person I talk to.'
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina's reputation as the ultimate man-eater and husband-stealer may account for her lack of gal pals.
> She  famously fell for Brad when he was still married to Jennifer Aniston  and her second husband Billy Bob Thornton broke off his engagement to  Laura Dern to elope with his Pushing Tin co-star.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...-I-dont-really-girlfriends.html#ixzz33Po07UkW
> ​



Must have gotten some since. Like I said she mentioned it in the recent promo for Maleficent. She stated she became close with certaim people when she started doing her UNCHR work. She did so many interviews. I don't know which. And of course the media would not pick up on it. 

Whether she had many or zero. I don't know what that has to do with an alleged eating disorder. I guess the people who suffer from them do not have any girlfriends either.


----------



## Swanky

I have no idea either, I thought it was just organic conversation, I didn't realize someone was trying to blame a lack of besties on her lack of eating.
I admittedly skim and don't get too caught up though


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She just said in that interview that she has a few girlfriends.


----------



## Swanky

She said both, lol!

*"I don't have a lot of friends I talk to"*

_*"Well, I have a few girlfriends, I just... I stay at home a lot. I'm just not  very social. I don't do a lot with them"

*_I think a lot of women don't have a lot of girlfriends.


----------



## Chanel522

She looked absolutely gorgeous on the Marie Claire cover!!  Those lips...!!


----------



## Swanky

Yea, that's a beautiful photo.  Her hazel eyes look blue.


----------



## jun3machina

I honestly think it's most likely a large combination of being overtired/overworked/ spread too thin qith a possible combination of stress frpm cancer/stress.from her mpthers death and PTSD from cancer scare & her mothers death. I feel that she is very thin...but I honestly think its too complicated to label as 'anorexia '. I really enjoy her as an actress and think she's amazingly talented and beautiful. I can't imagine putting myself in her shoes with all the **** she's dealt with earlier in her life, and now. I feel guilty being facinated by her sometimes, her personal life I mean....as I should just appreciate her in films and let her private life be private. Whether it be an eating disorder, or stress or genuine health issues I don't feel its my business...I hope she's treating herself kindly and is getting help if she needs it. All her money and fame is not necessarily a pay off for the instrusion into her personal life or that of her kids...god...it's got to be one helluva mindf*ck being a celeb...


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's said she doesn't really have friends
> 
> 
> *'I don't really have girlfriends': Why Angelina Jolie doesn't make time for other women
> *
> *UPDATED:*  16:25 EST, 9 December 2011
> 
> With beauty, wealth and a gorgeous family, Angelina Jolie seems to have it all.
> 
> But the actress has confessed there is at least one thing missing in her life - female friends.
> 
> In an interview with the new issue of U.S. Marie Claire, she spoke frankly to the magazine about  her lack of female confidantes.
> 
> 'It was nice for me to play with other girls; I  don't really have girlfriends in movies, if you've noticed, ' she said.
> 
> 'Well, I have a few girlfriends, I just... I stay at home a lot. I'm just not  very social. I don't do a lot with them, and I'm very homebound.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/12/08/article-0-0F1AFD6600000578-305_634x847.jpg
> Stunner: Angelina Jolie looks gorgeous as she poses in the cover of the latest issue of Marie Claire magazine
> 
> 
> The actress, director and  mother-of six, who looks stunning in a blue top and gold statement ring,  has previously bemoaned the fact that she really only chats with her  partner, Brad Pitt.
> 'I'll  talk to my family,' said the actress, 'I talk to Brad ... But I don't  know, I don't have a lot of friends I talk to. He is really the only  person I talk to.'
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina's reputation as the ultimate man-eater and husband-stealer may account for her lack of gal pals.
> She  famously fell for Brad when he was still married to Jennifer Aniston  and her second husband Billy Bob Thornton broke off his engagement to  Laura Dern to elope with his Pushing Tin co-star.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/usshowbi...-I-dont-really-girlfriends.html#ixzz33Po07UkW
> ​



Beautiful pic!


----------



## MarvelGirl

She is sooo gorgeous in that pic and Maleficent was fabulous! I loved it, laughed and even cried. Love her!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I have no idea either, I thought it was just organic conversation, I didn't realize someone was trying to blame a lack of besties on her lack of eating.
> I admittedly skim and don't get too caught up though



I don't think anyone was...someone brought up that she might not have some one close enough to tell her honestly how bad she looks...that is when I asked about friends....it was very organic .

For me, it isn't even all about the weight; it is other visible clues, the yellowing of the eyes, the sallowness to her skin, the sweating. Her expressions. Those red carpet pictures were official releases, so we know they were photoshopped....and she looks gastly. She looks like she is holding back bile in her throat in the pictures with kids and family.






I don't know, I got curious last night and googled blinds and read for about 20 seconds before I got sick to my stomach and closed it down. The one I read said she was back on heroin, and it wasn't a secret in Hollywood.  I had a sinking feeling when I read it, because it fits


----------



## yuki25

I really love this couple.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Back on heroin?? Lmao...that sounds so far fetched to me...smdh. I guess everything  you read on the internet is  true...lol! :sarcastic laugh:

Can't wait to watch that movie next weekend..


----------



## Bentley1

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yea, that's a beautiful photo.  Her hazel eyes look blue.




They seem to do that with her a lot for some reason. Wasn't there another magazine cover recently where her eyes looked overly blue. I wonder if she requests for her eyes to be blue on covers?


----------



## Swanky

Yes, they do it a lot.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Sweetpea83 said:


> Back on heroin?? Lmao...that sounds so far fetched to me...smdh. I guess everything  you read on the internet is  true...lol! :sarcastic laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to watch that movie next weekend..



Yeah, like I said a blind....I threw it out there because I don't get the look of nausea I see on her face a lot.

I hope it's not true, and the anorexia doesn't quite fit for me either...but there is something there. Like I have said, I think what is disconcerting is that people are still staying she's gorgeous and fawning over her. When does Hollywood wake up and say, get this girl some help....what ever the issue is.

Some people say it is just exhaustion...perhaps it is as simple as that...but goodness, if it is...fix it!


----------



## Chanel522

Heroin?  Seriously??  I'm not saying Angelina doesn't look extra thin, but she most certainly doesn't look like a druggie.  Ppl are reeeeaaalllllyyy reaching here.  Can't it be that for whatever reason she's just extra skinny and has been for a while?  Maybe she likes it, maybe she's on a med that causes weight loss, maybe it's a million and one things, but none of us know and I think it's horrible to imply she's "back on heroin" &#128533;

OT a little, but I get migraines and one of the meds my neuro wanted me on was Topamax.  One of the top three side effects is dramatic weight loss bc it suppresses appetite and makes everything taste weird.  It can also cause anorexia due to those side effects, but it works great for migraines.  I didn't take it bc of those side effects since I'm already very thin and just didn't want to deal w losing too much weight and being unhealthy.  Fortunately I didn't HAVE to be on it.  Maybe Ang does have to be on something like that and she can't help the weight loss.  Meds are exactly why I think Britney Spears isn't near as thin as she used to be even w all her dancing for her show.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That blind that has been going on for years. 
Dr. Drew tells everyone with ears off camera that she is on it. Such a coward he is.


----------



## twinkle.tink

BagOuttaHell said:


> That blind that has been going on for years.
> Dr. Drew tells everyone with ears off camera that she is on it. Such a coward he is.



Ahhh, good to know. 

Thanks for taking the time to let me know...I just ventured into the celeb section a couple of months ago, so I really appreciate the background.


----------



## Swanky

She did drugs before and her volatile lifestyle choices before kids will, unfortunately for her, not be forgotten.  So when she's startlingly thin, like she is, it's not so farfetched for people to wonder.  People wonder how and why about everything else, and historically. . .  well 

I'm guessing she eats almonds and water and that's about it.


----------



## MarvelGirl

*Box Office: Angelina Jolie's 'Maleficent' Scores Magnificent $70M Weekend, 'X-Men' Crosses $500M*

Angelina Jolie&#8217;s returned to the silver screen after a near-four year absence and hit the ground running. Walt Disney&#8217;s Maleficent, a darker re-imagining of the Sleeping Beauty story with the emphasis on its conflicted villain, debuted over the weekend with a terrific $70 million frame, including $6.7m in IMAX alone. That sum included $4.2m in Thursday showings. This is a bit below the $79m debut weekend for Sam Raimi&#8217;s Oz: The Great and Powerful. It&#8217;s obviously smaller than the $116m weekend debut for Tim Burton&#8217;s Alice In Wonderland back in March 2010, which was a record for a non-sequel at the time, but absolutely no one was expecting similar numbers for the Jolie vehicle. In terms of weekend multipliers, it scored a $24.2m opening day, which means the Jolie vehicle had a 2.89x, almost identical to the Mia Wasikowska/Johnny Depp fantasy over its Fri-Sun debut.

This is easily Angelina Jolie&#8217;s biggest opening weekend ever, ahead of the respective $50m debuts for Mr. and Mrs. Smith and Wanted and another example of why movie stars still matter. This is as perfect a &#8220;star+concept&#8221; package as you could imagine, with cinema&#8217;s most larger-than-life female movie star playing one of Disney&#8217;s most iconic villains. Angelina Jolie in The Tourist only gets you an $18m weekend. Maleficent starring pretty much any one else gets you $50m at best. But putting Jolie in the role gets this you this terrific debut. The $180m fairy tale revamp has also earned $100m overseas, including $2.3m in IMAX alone, since opening on Wednesday in 35 territories including Russia, Germany, Australia, the U.K., Korea and Brazil. That gives the film a $170m global debut. How high it flies is a question of how well it plays with the kids.

The film is less violent and scary that the trailers might make you believe, but it&#8217;s a far grimmer and darker picture than the marketing indicates. I&#8217;m perhaps a little &#8220;biased&#8221; as my daughter didn&#8217;t like the film after months of looking forward to it, but I can&#8217;t presume that my kid speaks for everyone else. Let&#8217;s presume that the film&#8217;s tone and somewhat scotch tape-like construction doesn&#8217;t really affect word of mouth either way. For the record, Snow White and the Huntsman had a 2.76x weekend-to-domestic final multiplier ($155/$55m), Alice in Wonderland had a 2.87x multiplier ($334m/$116m), while Oz: The Great and Powerful had a 2.96x ($235m/$79m). So going off those relative comparisons, Maleficent is looking at a domestic total of between $193m and $207m.

I&#8217;m inclined to presume it will act closer to Snow White and the Huntsman considering the similar release date and darker content, but I also imagine that if it gets anywhere near $200 million domestic that it will be dragged over the finish line one way or another, arguably joining the other so close-yet so far blockbusters (Amazing Spider-Man 2, Godzilla, X-Men: Days of Future Past).  Nonetheless, the debut shows the sheer power of the Walt Disney brand, as well as the value of old-school star power. And yes, because this can&#8217;t be said enough, it indeed matters when an explicitly female-centric picture opens on the same relative scale as conventional male-centric blockbusters. The film played 60% female, 51% over-25, and 35% 3D.

The rest of the article can be found at Forbes.com: http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...es-maleficent-scores-magnificent-70m-weekend/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I went to see it on Friday night and fell asleep halfway through. I woke up in time for the ending. lol. 

Baby Aurora and Vivienne were so cute. That scene between her and Ang is something they can cherish for life.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^That's awesome!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks gorgeous...

Photo shoot by Jason Bell. (May 2014)


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitts Maleficent Red Carpet Attacker Has His Day in Court                  *

Remember when that jerkwad Ukranian TV reporter Vitalii Sediuk punched Brad Pitt at the Maleficent premiere last Wednesday? Yeah, were trying to forget him too. 
 Well, hes officially on probation  which will hopefully snuff out  the 15 minutes of fame the prankster gained from attempting to fell the  worlds most un-fellable man (reminder: Pitt shook off the hit and  continued walking the red carpet after Sediuks assault  proving yet  again that hes the embodiment of cool, calm and collected).
 After Sediuks court date on Friday in Los Angeles, where he pleaded  no contest to battery and unlawful activity charges, he was sentenced to  three years probation, one year of psychological counseling, ordered to  stay 500 yards away from all celebrity events, and issued with a  restraining order to keep away from Pitt and Angelina Jolie.
 Prior to Fridays court date, Sediuk was slapped with four  misdemeanors  one count of battery, one count of assault and two  violations of the Los Angeles municipal code (those last two from back  when he crashed the stage during Adeles acceptance speech at the 2013  Grammy Awards). Apparently, this guys lot in life is to be a  professional pain in the butt  mind you, this is also the idiot who  tried kissing Will Smith in 2012 and dove under America Ferreras dress  on a Cannes red carpet earlier this month.
 Sediuk will also have to serve 20 days of community service, which we  sort of hope involves every celebrity hes wronged enacting their  revenge upon him, eye-for-an-eye style. Youre first in line, Brad!


Source: http://www.mtv.com/news/1835909/brad-pitts-maleficent-red-carpet-attacker-has-his-day-in-court/


----------



## Chanel522

Beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Sandi.el

Have any of you seen Maleficent? How is it?


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sandi.el said:


> Have any of you seen Maleficent? How is it?


 
I looooovvveeed it! Can't wait to get it on Blu-ray so I can watch over and over.  My parents were visiting this weekend so I went with my father and mother and they both loved it too. Shocking since my father is a tough critic. A lot of people, including us, clapped at the end. Definitely go see it. It was entertaining - offering laughter and tear jerker moments.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Same here. People clapped at the end.


----------



## Swanky

Sandi.el said:


> Have any of you seen Maleficent? How is it?


several people over past page have sort of reviewed it 

Those photos are gorgeous!  Just noticed that it's SOOO airbrushed though that they removed her mole 






timeinc.net









onsugar.com


----------



## zippie

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks gorgeous...
> 
> Photo shoot by Jason Bell. (May 2014)


 

Damn, she looks so beautiful!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sandi.el said:


> Have any of you seen Maleficent? How is it?



The past couple of pages have our reviews, lol. But if you ask me, I'd say again: It was AMAZING!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

twinkle.tink said:


> I don't think anyone was...someone brought up that she might not have some one close enough to tell her honestly how bad she looks...that is when I asked about friends....it was very organic .
> 
> For me, it isn't even all about the weight; it is other visible clues, the yellowing of the eyes, the sallowness to her skin, the sweating. Her expressions. Those red carpet pictures were official releases, so we know they were photoshopped....and she looks gastly. She looks like she is holding back bile in her throat in the pictures with kids and family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, I got curious last night and googled blinds and read for about 20 seconds before I got sick to my stomach and closed it down. The one I read said she was back on heroin, and it wasn't a secret in Hollywood.  I had a sinking feeling when I read it, because it fits



Where is her daughter? The twin girl?


----------



## Tivo

Sweetpea83 said:


> Back on heroin?? Lmao...that sounds so far fetched to me...smdh. I guess everything  you read on the internet is  true...lol! :sarcastic laugh:
> 
> Can't wait to watch that movie next weekend..


Why does that sound far fetched? People deal with all kinds of personal struggles.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Where is her daughter? The twin girl?



She didn't pose for pics. But she was there.


----------



## Ladybug09

> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2013/news/130826/angelina-jolie-768.jpg
> timeinc.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> media2.onsugar.com/files/2012/02/08/0/192/1922153/54a81aec9916e4be_Angelina-Jolie-2.xxxlarge/i/Angelina-Jolie-Her-Oscars-Makeup.jpg
> onsugar.com


The mole is in the first pic. It's the dot in her temple.


----------



## Swanky

Right, the moles are IN the pics I posted, not in the ones that I responded about.  I'm talking about the one above her right eye, I don't know about one of her temple.


----------



## Sandi.el

Ok thanks ladies! I'm super excited to go see it soon. Not sure when though with my exam schedule but I feel like I have to make it fit!!  I love her. She looks great in those pics. Wish she wore a different color dress to the premier though. But whatever she can do no wrong in my eyes..

Well except for the blood vial thing with billy bob LOL.


----------



## Yuki85

I watched it yesterday with my boyfriend. Both of us love it and we know already that we will buy the DVD


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie attends the 'Maleficent' press conference and photocall in Shanghai, China. (June 3,2014)


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Swanky

*That's Shoe-business! Angelina Jolie promotes hit film Maleficent in Shanghai wearing THOSE famous Christian Louboutin heels*

 She is one of the most glamorous women in the world.

So  it's no surprise that Angelina Jolie should continue to stun onlookers  as she promotes her hit film Maleficent - especially in her custom-made  Christian Louboutin heels.

The brunette beauty displayed a gold pair of the trademark footwear - made especially for her - in Shanghai on Monday.






Best foot forward! Angelina steps out in an impressive pair of shoes
 That's shoe-business! Angelina wore her specially-designed shoes to launch the fantasy film

Wearing a simple black dress, the  38 year-old posed against the city's skyline in an effortlessly glamorous outfit.
Featuring  sheer sleeves and a tapered waist, the dress looked an immaculate fit  on the popular screen star, but it was the gold shoes featuring with transparent panels and a horn-like adornment on the heel which turned heads.
Angelina  has already worn different versions of the shoes in both Paris and  London, but these gold incarnations were unveiled specifically for the  film's Asian launch.  







Smile for the cameras! Angelina Jolie strikes a pose as she speaks with press





 Actress Angelina Jolie waves during a photocall as she takes part in a promotional tour for the film Maleficent in Shanghai

According to Us Weekly,  there's a reason she can't get enough of the unique footwear,  especially when promoting her new film - the shoes were custom-made for  her by the designer.
'It's  exciting to work with a film that has such a strong aesthetic and a  character as great as Maleficent,' said Mr Louboutin. 

'I've been under  the charm and spell of Angelina and her character.'






 Spellbound: 'It's  exciting to work with a film that has such a strong aesthetic and a  character as great as Maleficent,' Mr Louboutin said of the designs.  'I've been under the charm and spell of Angelina and her character'






From all the angles: An up-close look at the unusual shoes

Talking about the movie, Ms Jolie said  she has always been drawn towards villains rather than princesses -  which may run in the family. 

She revealed that her daughter,  Shiloh, turned down the role of young Princess Aurora, giving it to her  younger sister Vivienne instead.
'I asked Shiloh about  being Aurora, and she laughed in my face,' she said. She added that her  seven-year-old daughter 'said she'd be a horned creature' instead.  
                         Angelina's exclusive Maleficent interview with the MailOnline













Brunette beauty: The A-list star looked flawless as she landed in Shanghai







Actress Angelina Jolie waves as she is greeted by fans and journalists alike

 The  mother of six, whose five-year-old daughter Vivienne makes her acting  debut in the film, said she understands why fairy tales have such  universal appeal.
'I suppose  we all want to believe in happy endings,' she said. 'But fairytales  take aspects of the human condition and magnify them, the characters and  feelings. 

'They help us relate to the questions and stories but they do  it in a much more colourful way.'                                        


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wearing-THOSE-famous-shoes.html#ixzz33aFv1D1M


----------



## emem2

My kids and i loved it! Its refreshing to see villains turn or go back to being good. Thats what this world needs right now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Mighty Maleficent: Why Angelina Jolie Is the Worlds Highest-Paid Actress*

*Because she  triumphs in many genres. Because she's popular here and abroad. Because  she can out-stare any male star. And because she's Angelina Jolie!*

     Producer Joe Roth said of _Maleficent_,  There was no point in making the movie if it wasnt her. The her in  question is Angelina Jolie, who played the role of the sorceress fairy  badmother in Roths live-action origins story based on the Disney  animated feature _Sleeping Beauty_.

http://v.imwx.com/v/mrss/news/710917.mp4
No  one but Jolie could have incarnated Maleficent with such plausible  majesty. And nobody else could have led this troubled production, with  only so-so entertainment value, to a $70-million first weekend at the  North American box office  plus another $100 million in foreign  markets.


The years biggest opening for a movie with a female lead, _Maleficent_  certifies the standing of Jolie as the one actress who can open big  movies to big numbers. In action and fantasy films  genres usually  dominated by men  Jolie, who turns 39 on Wednesday, has consistently  appealed to audiences of all demographics. Fanboys worship her; women  admire her; kids flock to see her as Sleeping Beautys nemesis or to  hear her growl as the sexy Tigress in the _Kung Fu Panda_ movies.


 From her first superheroine role in _Lara Croft: Tomb Raider_   which earned $275 million globally in 2001, back when that was real  money  Jolie has been the one actress who can stand up to any male star  and stare him down. Unlike Tom Cruise or Adam Sandler, shes not an  aging kid in arrested development; unlike them, she hasnt been in an  expensive flop since _Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow_  a decade ago. And her films almost always earn more money where it  counts, in foreign markets. Jolies exotic mixture of brains and glamour  makes her the one reliable international star, and one of the few of  either gender to make people in every country pay to see her.


The box-office numbers for Jolies last four mainstream live-action movies prove her worth. _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_,  the 2005 spy romance that introduced her to her future partner Brad  Pitt, opened to $50.3 million and grossed $186.3 million in North  America and nearly $300 million more abroad. In her 2008 _Wanted_,  the male lead James McAvoy added little marquee luster, yet the  suppervillain movie earned $50.9 million its first three days in 2008,  $134.5 for its domestic run and more than $200 million overseas. Two  years later, _Salt_, another solo action film, took in nearly $300 million worldwide. _The Tourist_, a spy comedy with Johnny Depp, was no great shakes at home ($67.6 million), but it earned $211 million abroad, putting the film solidly in the black.
 In sum, Jolies films have earned $4.88 million globally, and shes  sure to pass the $5-billion threshold shortly, as her new film opens in  China and Japan. Thats why, despite her not having appeared on screen  since _The Tourist_ nearly four years ago, Jolie commanded a $33-million salary for _Maleficent_, making her the only woman in the 2013 top-10 list of highest-paid actors (tied for ninth with Denzel Washington). For the third time last year, she perched atop _Forbes_ magazines list of the top-paid actresses.


Her box-office clout stems in part from the limitations of her statuesque regality. Jolie is _not_  the girl next door  unless you live on Olympus. And though she is one  of the most famous celebrity mothers  and played a brave, forlorn mom  in Clint Eastwoods _Changeling_  her iconography makes her unsuitable for maternal roles. In a way, _Maleficent_  domesticates this least domestic of all actresses, by turning her into  Sleeping Beautys surrogate mother. But audiences have come to see Jolie  toss thunderbolts of righteous wrath, not to nurture. Her fans should  know that shell be in full feral form soon in a third _King Fu Panda_ and a second _Salt_.


 Behind the screen, Jolie works tirelessly for UNICEF and has directed two indie films: _In the Land of Bloody and Honey_,  a political drama in the Bosnian and Serbian languages ($300,000 when  it played in all of 18 theaters in 2011), and the forthcoming _Unbroken_,  the true story of an Olympic runner imprisoned by the Japanese during  World War II; that film, for which Joel and Ethan Coen contributed to  the script, opens Christmas Day.


And last month _Variety_ reported that she and Pitt will collaborate in some fashion on a Jolie script, the details as yet undivulged. It wont be _Maleficent_, but it might, Jolies world of fans hope, be magnificent.


Source: http://time.com/2812017/maleficent-angelina-jolie-best-paid/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Great article.  And she says she wants to quit acting. C'mon Angie, we still need you! Who's gonna give performances like Changeling and A Mighty Heart?


----------



## Swanky

She says that every 3 years. . . .


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The time in between movies is getting longer I guess. I didn't realize she hasn't acted since 2010.


----------



## audreylita

Brad has been a busy boy.  I guess someone has to stay home with the kids!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Took my daughter to her movie tonight and we both thought it was very good. Glad we saw it at the theater and not on dvd, the special effects were quite good as was Angelina's performance.


----------



## Bentley1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Great article.  And she says she wants to quit acting. C'mon Angie, we still need you! Who's gonna give performances like Changeling and A Mighty Heart?



Don't forget Girl, Interrupted.


----------



## Michele26

Bentley1 said:


> Don't forget Girl, Interrupted.



And Gia...


----------



## Alexenjie

I think Angie discovered that she really liked directing or producing. It's probably more challenging and more rewarding then acting. Plus their is little age discrimination, older women in acting have a very tough time getting work which is why I think so many of them go so overboard with plastic surgery, botox, fillers, etc. Youth is everything in acting it seems.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt speaks out on attacker*

Brad Pitt has a warning for his accused attacker, Vitalii Sediuk: "If he  tries to look up a woman's dress again, he's going to get stomped."


That's what the actor said on Monday in a statement released to People magazine,  referring to the former Ukrainian TV reporter who has had two recent  run-ins with actors at red carpet events. On May 28, Sediuk jumped the  rope on the red carpet at the "Maleficent" movie premiere and attacked  Pitt. Earlier that month, Sediuk went after actress America Ferrera,  jumping under her dress on the Cannes Film Festival red carpet.


That incident resulted in his being fired from his position with Ukrainian television channel 1+1, and Sediuk was later charged with one count of battery, one count of assault and two violations of the Los Angeles municipal code following his altercation with Pitt.


 In his statement, Pitt  gave his version of what happened between him and Sediuk as the actor  strolled the red carpet in support of the film starring his partner,  Angelina Jolie.


 "I was at the end of the  line signing autographs, when out the corner of my eye I saw someone  stage-diving over the barrier at me," Pitt said in his statement. "I  took a step back; this guy had latched onto my lapels. I looked down and  the nutter was trying to bury his face in my crotch, so I cracked him  twice in the back of the head -- not too hard -- but enough to get his  attention, because he did let go. I think he was then just grabbing for a  hand hold because the guys were on him, and he reached up and caught my  glasses."


 The "Benjamin Button"  star went on to say that Sediuk's actions might influence how  celebrities interact with the public in the future.
 "I don't mind an  exhibitionist," Pitt said, "but if this guy keeps it up he's going to  spoil it for the fans who have waited up all night for an autograph or a  selfie, because it will make (celebrities) more wary to approach a  crowd."


Source: http://www.cnn.com/2014/06/03/showbiz/celebrity-news-gossip/brad-pitt-attack-statement/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Girl is my favorite. She was good in Changeling and Salt too. And Gia.


----------



## tabasc0

I loved her most in Girl, interrupted and Maleficent


----------



## Sweetpea83

Girl Interrupted is the only movie I have of hers on dvd...she was awesome in it.

I still need to watch The Changeling..


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> And Gia...



My Mom still talks about Gia til this day. Lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I need to watch some of her old movies. I've only seen The Tourist and Maleficent and I am not impressed.


----------



## Ladybug09

You need to see:

Gia
The Changeling
The Bone Collector
Original Sin

I think she was also in Hackers.

Her action movies:
Salt
Wanted
Tomb Raider are OK also.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Today is her birthday.


----------



## FullyLoaded

Ladybug09 said:


> You need to see:
> 
> Gia
> The Changeling
> The Bone Collector
> Original Sin
> 
> I think she was also in Hackers.
> 
> Her action movies:
> Salt
> Wanted
> Tomb Raider are OK also.



Original Sin is rarely mentioned, but I LOVED her in that. It's such a twisted romantic love story.

I love Gia but it was too painful for me to want to add to my movie collection. She 'stole' Winona's shine in Girl Interrupted- great movie also.

I have yet to see Salt- shame on me! I wish she could have been in the upcoming 'Dame To Kill For' especially after the director said he would postpone it for her, but I guess she changed her mind.

Mr & Mrs Smith (and Wanted) are my favorites also. Their chemistry is amazing in the film.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> My Mom still talks about Gia til this day. Lol!



I love that you're so close to your mother.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> I love that you're so close to your mother.



Haha, we drive each other crazy sometimes, but, yeah, we're really close. I'm an only kid so maybe that plays a factor. Lol!


Eta: I loved Girl Interrupted. Kind of like a modern day One Who Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest.


----------



## jun3machina

salt was a dissapointment for me...im surprised their doing #2. it could have been good..could have...should have been better IMHO


----------



## Ladybug09

Created a Maleficent thread...

http://forum.purseblog.com/showthread.php?t=870449


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What about A Mighty Heart? Her performance in that was really, really good. On par with Gia and The Changeling. And oh yeah, Salt! I think Angie's a great combination of performance-based "serious" acting roles and action. Probably the last great female action star, like Tom Cruise has his niche as a male action star.


----------



## Solemony

I think Angelina is one of the very few females who could actually do an action Movie as a stand alone actress. I'm just going to say she's awesome.


----------



## Alexenjie

jun3machina said:


> salt was a dissapointment for me...im surprised their doing #2. it could have been good..could have...should have been better IMHO


Agree, hard to believe that they would do Salt II. Not a favorite for me.


----------



## gazoo

I recently saw Beyond Borders and was impressed.  It felt like she took that role and has inhabited it since then.  I find little difference in her presence in interviews and that role.  It was moving.


----------



## legaldiva

The photos of her in the black dress in Shanghai ... make me feel proud to be a woman.  She is really aging gracefully; it makes me so happy.  

Men seem to always make aging look "distinguished."  AJ is doing that for women right now, IMHO (even though she is still pretty young @ 39)


----------



## gazoo

Angelina Jolie&#8217;s Perfect Game
source: http://www.buzzfeed.com/annehelenpetersen/angelina-jolies-perfect-game
What was Angelina Jolie best known for in 2004?
a.) Wearing a vial of Billy Bob Thornton&#8217;s blood around her neck.
b.) Making out with her brother on the red carpet.
c.) Being the offspring of &#8216;70s star Jon Voight.
d.) All of the above.
The answer, of course, is d. There was talent there &#8212; in 1999, she&#8217;d won an Oscar for her depiction of a sociopathic mental patient in Girl, Interrupted &#8212; but that performance had also effectively set her image at the intersection of beautiful and menacing. The marriage to Thornton, who was 20 years her senior, and their frankness about their sex life (knife play, bondage) only amplified the message: This girl was gorgeous, but wow was she weird.
But it gets even weirder &#8212; just not in the way you&#8217;d expect. While filming Lara Croft: Tomb Raider in Cambodia, Jolie became invested in the plight of refugees, leading to her high-profile appointment as a United Nations ambassador. Then, in 2002, Jolie finalized the adoption of a 1-year-old boy, Maddox, from an orphanage in Cambodia.
How could those two very different understandings of Jolie make sense together? Most Hollywood stars, with the help of their publicists and agents, work very, very hard to have a coherent image &#8212; to &#8220;mean&#8221; something clearly and simply: the Nice Guy, the Pinup, the Tough Dude. Ryan Reynolds, Megan Fox, Vin Diesel.
But the biggest Hollywood star images are complicated, and even contradictory: Marilyn Monroe was pure sex, but she radiated innocence; Marlon Brando was overpoweringly masculine yet incredibly sensitive.
So Jolie&#8217;s image mixed dangerous sexuality&#8230;and benevolent humanitarianism? It sounds ridiculous. But it was precisely that combination, and the flexibility it permitted, that allowed Jolie to not only weather one of the biggest potential scandals of the decade, but facilitated her rise to superstardom.
It&#8217;s because Angelina Jolie plays the celebrity game better than anyone else in the business. Her game is subtle, often invisible, incredibly precise, and always, always effective. And by all accounts, she does it without the help of a publicist. To best explain how she masters it today, though, we have to return to 2004 &#8212; but this time, to Brad Pitt.
In fall 2004, Brad Pitt was one of the top leading men in Hollywood. Two-time &#8220;Sexiest Man Alive,&#8221; he was coming off of the massive success of both Ocean&#8217;s 12 and Troy, in which he appeared mostly nude at the age of 40. He was also in the fourth year of marriage to Jennifer Aniston; together, they formed Hollywood&#8217;s most golden &#8212; and, arguably, beloved &#8212; couple.
Pitt and Jolie had both signed on to make Mr. and Mrs. Smith, a double-crossing spy thriller intended to exploit Jolie&#8217;s skill at what can only be called sexy fighting. When filming began in fall 2004, Jolie was single, but Pitt was married &#8212; still, it was no surprise that the narrative of the film, which required them to play rival assassins who just happened to be married, sparked immediate rumors of romance. It was all routine gossip, status quo for two stars in any movie &#8212; at least until January 2005, when Pitt announced that he and Aniston would divorce.
Both Pitt and Jolie denied that anything had happened, but Jolie&#8217;s image, coupled with suggestive stills from the film, kept the story in circulation. Then, in late April, a revelation: pictures of Pitt and Jolie playing on a Kenyan beach, published on the cover of Us Weekly with the subtitle &#8220;12 PAGES OF NEW PICS THAT PROVE THE ROMANCE WAS REAL.&#8221;
While none of the images show Pitt and Jolie in a romantic configuration, let alone touching, Pitt&#8217;s familiarity with Maddox seemed to tell a different story. Quickly dubbed &#8220;Brangelina,&#8221; the pair dominated the summer news cycle, first promoting Mr. and Mrs. Smith, which defied expectations by opening with a $50 million weekend &#8212; a personal best for both stars &#8212; and went on to gross over $150 million worldwide. Then, in July, with Mr. and Mrs. Smith still in theaters, the pair traveled to adopt a 6-month-old AIDS orphan, named Zahara, from Ethiopia.
There was no confirmation of a relationship, no public displays of affection. At press junkets, interviewers signed agreements that they wouldn&#8217;t ask questions about their personal lives. Indeed, it wasn&#8217;t until Jolie revealed that she was pregnant in January 2006 that the pair publicly acknowledged their relationship status.
cont below:


----------



## gazoo

Cont. from above:

Usually, a refusal to publicly comment or otherwise shape the response to scandal results in backlash. In 1950, it was revealed that Ingrid Bergman was pregnant with the child of Italian neorealist director Roberto Rossellini, whom she had met while filming Stromboli. When Bergman became pregnant, she was still married to her Swedish husband, thereby making the pregnancy even more illicit. As a result, Bergman became embroiled in the biggest Hollywood scandal since the Fatty Arbuckle trial. So scandalous, in fact, that she was publicly denounced on the floor of the United States Senate as an &#8220;instrument of evil,&#8221; the subject of dozens of condemnatory editorials and a generalized object of scorn.
Many female stars from the period had endured similar ordeals &#8212; they&#8217;d just covered them up. With the help of studio &#8220;fixers,&#8221; dozens of starlets had abortions; when Loretta Young found herself pregnant with the very married Clark Gable&#8217;s baby, she traveled to Europe, went into hiding, gave the baby up for adoption&#8230; and then adopted her.
Bergman, in other words, had options. But from the start, she had resisted the normal strategies for Hollywood stardom. When famed producer David O. Selznick &#8220;discovered&#8221; her in Sweden and brought her stateside, she resisted all attempts to shape her into a Hollywood starlet: Bergman refused to pluck her eyebrows, or wear heavy makeup, or mold her image in any manner.
Instead of battling her, Selznick decided to exploit her stubbornness, framing her as the &#8220;Nordic Natural&#8221; who didn&#8217;t even need the normal sculpting and shaping. Lack of image, in other words, as image: What you saw was what you got.
This lack of mediation &#8212; and resistance to publicity maneuvering &#8212; is precisely what made it so difficult for Bergman to negotiate her scandal. Two years earlier, Robert Mitchum had been arrested for possession of marijuana while hanging out with a woman who was decidedly not his wife. Well aware of the public perception of illegal drug use, Mitchum declared his career over. But 43 days as a model prisoner, along with some savvy publicity manipulation and a very remorseful, very sappy apology in the leading fan magazine, salvaged his career.

But Mitchum gave himself fully over to the recuperation of his image &#8212; a campaign that included a full-page spread of him playing with his sons and this piece of magnificent copy:
&#8220;Wild animals at a birthday party! A fishing trip on a desert sea! But then, as Josh and Chris Mitchum can tell you, wonderful things have been happening since Dad came home &#8230; Bob always had a great fondness for his sons. But in the past, his attitude with them was pretty casual. Now he gives them most of his leisure time.&#8221;
It sounds sappy, but it worked; if anything, Mitchum became more successful. Bergman, however, treated the entire affair as a private matter, refusing to do any press or otherwise attempt to exculpate herself. It was all very European.
And so Bergman retreated to Italy, gave birth to a daughter, gave birth to a set of twins, made movies with Rossellini. Bergman&#8217;s offense was far more grave than Mitchum&#8217;s &#8212; in part because she was a woman, and her &#8220;sin&#8221; was sexual &#8212; but her unwillingness to speak or otherwise mitigate the fallout from her actions, and thereby control the trajectory of the narrative, effectively blacklisted her in Hollywood and ended her American career.
Which returns us to Brangelina: The lack of public comment could have mired both Jolie and Pitt in the quagmire of bad press and bombing movies. But Pitt and Jolie were speaking constantly. They were just doing so semiotically.
In April, for example, immediately following the release of the photos of him and Jolie on the beach, Pitt flew to Ethiopia, where he spent three days touring AIDS orphanages.
In May, Jolie participated in a humanitarian mission in Sierra Leone, meeting with the president and speaking privately with victims of the 2002 civil war.
In October, Jolie visited Darfur to bring attention to the plight of Sudanese refugees; later that month, she returned to New York to receive the U.N.&#8217;s Global Humanitarian Action Award.
In November, she appeared at a Washington press conference celebrating the signing of the Assistance for Orphans and Other Vulnerable Children in Developing Countries Act, while Pitt spent two days meeting with various politicians to lobby on behalf of the ONE Foundation&#8217;s work in Africa.
They then flew to Geneva to hear debriefings on the aftermath of the Pakistani earthquake; for Thanksgiving, they flew to Pakistan, where they participated in relief efforts.
When Jolie reached her eighth month of pregnancy, she and Pitt made the decision to move, temporarily, to Namibia, in hopes of avoiding paparazzi yet drawing attention to the impoverished country; when they sold the rights to the first photos of their daughter, Shiloh, for over $7 million, they donated the money to charities fighting AIDS in Africa.
And the list goes on and on, from Pitt&#8217;s high-profile work with the Make It Right Foundation in New Orleans to the adoption, six months after the birth of Shiloh, of a 3-year-old Vietnamese orphan, Pax &#8212; all of which were regularly punctuated with images of Jolie, Pitt, and their ever-growing family looking like, well, a family, albeit an untraditional one.
This photo, for example, is a semiotic gold mine: Shiloh, often nicknamed &#8220;The Chosen One,&#8221; a glimmering beacon of whiteness, flanked by her racially marked siblings, one of whom seems to be protecting her from possible harm. All three are framed by their doting parents, tied to their children via skin color, head/neck scarf, hair highlighting, and physical touch. They&#8217;re a &#8220;Party of Five,&#8221; as the title of the accompanying article puts it, but they&#8217;re a distinctly global one: The photos were all shot in Cambodia, and when asked how her children manage all the traveling, Jolie says, &#8220;We&#8217;ve tried to make them very adaptable, so when we go to a country like India or certain parts of Namibia, they&#8217;re happy to play with sticks and rocks outside &#8212; they&#8217;re happy to blend.&#8221;
Taken together, these images, and the stories that accompanied them, were speaking about their relationship, even if the pair themselves weren&#8217;t offering comment. And what they were saying was that this wasn&#8217;t a story about sex or scandal; rather, it was one of family, humanitarianism, and global citizenship. Within this framework, any publication that chose to focus on sexual intrigue was effectively neglecting the most in need.
Take the dozens of letters to the editor that People received and printed in response to its months of Brangelina coverage. While there were always letters like this&#8230;
I&#8217;m sickened by Angelina and Brad. They should be hiding their romance out of embarrassment and shame.
Great! Yet another baby born out of wedlock. These people read lines for a living; you&#8217;d think they&#8217;d be able to read the directions on a contraceptive package.
&#8230;they were always surrounded by ones like this:
I had a hard time getting past the whole Brad Pitt and Jennifer Aniston breakup. However, after reading your story and seeing the photos, it is obvious how in love he and Angelina Jolie are. I applaud them for putting so much heart and soul not only into raising their children in a loving environment but also for raising them to be proud, aware and kind.
If a picture is worth a thousand words, then the picture of Brad, Angelina and their children is priceless: three alert children with their parents as bookends. Look how Brad&#8217;s and Angelina&#8217;s arms surround them, with Maddox protectively holding his baby sister. I am not a big celebrity watcher, but I know a loving family when I see one.
These are real letters, but People&#8217;s choice to run these particular ones &#8212; always in a way that outshines the single dissenting voice &#8212; implicitly encouraged other readers to take up the same attitudes.
There&#8217;s an old PR maxim that goes, &#8220;If you don&#8217;t like what people are saying about you, then change the conversation.&#8221; That&#8217;s what Bergman failed to do, but what Angelina Jolie did with aplomb. It was more than just the beautiful images, though: It was what they represented.
More specifically, Jolie&#8217;s image management played on anxieties and ideals specific to the mid-2000s: If Aniston was America&#8217;s sweetheart &#8212; the girl next door par excellence &#8212; then Jolie was the cosmopolitan, global citizen. If Aniston was cute and victimized, then Jolie was sexy, in control of her sexuality and the men around her &#8212; a vivid manifestation of postfeminism that projects both the success of feminism and its current irrelevance. If Aniston was reticent to juggle family and career, then Jolie wanted a sprawling international family, the marks of her globalism literally tattooed on her body in the form of the longitude and latitude of her children&#8217;s birthplaces.
Jolie&#8217;s image thus combines a successful career, motherhood, engaged philanthropy, and active sex appeal: the very height of having it all, but in a way that reflects a distinctly transnational, non-U.S.-centric identity that might not appeal to a certain swath of conservative American moviegoers, but made her &#8212; and, by extension, Pitt, whose image has been folded into her own &#8212; immensely appealing to progressive Americans and the global market at large.
That&#8217;s how Jolie functioned ideologically. But it&#8217;s not the entire story.
Cont below.


----------



## gazoo

Cont from above:
Most of us dont know a life before People magazine. It was started in 1974 as a spin-off of the People section in Time magazine, and with the heft of Time Inc. behind it, it enjoyed one of the most successful launches in publishing history. And in the 40 years since its launch, its become a publishing juggernaut.
People has dominated a category of personality journalism that it created, telling stories, as its first editorial proclaimed, about the active personalities of our time  in all fields. Its success sparked dozens of copycats: USA Today, Entertainment Tonight, and one, founded in 1978, funded by the New York Times Company. It was calledUs Magazine.
Over the next decade, the magazine would switch hands several times before Publisher Jann Wenner, best known as the wunderkind responsible for Rolling Stone, took full control in 1989. He experimented with different formats, but by 1999, the magazine was losing $10 million a year, known in the trades as Wenners folly.
Until, that is, Wenner made the decision to funnel $50 million into a complete redesign and, in 2002, hired Bonnie Fuller as editor-in-chief, notorious for her sensational yet tremendously successful tenure at Cosmopolitan and Glamour. Fuller  and her successor, Janice Min  popularized a feature that we joke about today, but one that had tremendous ramifications on the industry at large, which, as youll soon see, dictated the coverage of Pitt and Jolie.
That feature was Stars: Theyre Just Like Us. Youve almost certainly seen it, or seen it satirized, but what it did was take photos of stars doing mundane activities  pumping gas, going to the grocery store  and captioned them to suggest that stars are, in fact, just like us. As I highlighted earlier, its nothing new, ideologically, but it was a brilliant business move. Because, as Fuller put it, people dont like to read, she flooded the magazines pages with photos  but the cheapest kind available, namely, paparazzi photos of celebrities doing unremarkable things.
Until the late 90s, paparazzi had been a rarified vocation. Unless contracted to a specific agency, an individual paparazzo had to bear the cost of an expensive camera, miles of film, development, and distribution. But with the rise of digital technologies at the turn of the millennium, it had become increasingly easy  and cheap  to track a celebritys quotidian activities. Anyone with a digital camera and an internet connection could take and sell unauthorized photos of celebrities. The number of paparazzi grew from a handful in 1995 to 80 in 2004 and 150 in 2005.
Three high-profile gossip narratives compounded the sense of celebrity hysteria. First, Britney Spears was pregnant with her first child with Kevin Federline, and pictures of her pregnant body were at a premium.
Second, Tom Cruise had engaged in a very public courting of Katie Holmes, replete with myriad photo opportunities, including a date at the top of the Eiffel Tower.
And finally, Pitt and Jolie, whose refusal to comment on their relationship, as discussed above, led to a premium on visual documentation. The market for these photos exploded, and by 2005, Us was receiving 45,000 to 50,000 images every week, 75% of which were paparazzi shots  allowing both Us and People to tell the next chapter in the Brangelina narrative in photos.
But as Us began to slowly encroach on Peoples circulation and advertising dollars, the two began to engage in massive bidding wars over exclusive rights to various photos. With Time Inc. behind it, People was able to offer huge amounts of money for all types of photos, even ones it did not plan to use. For example, People spent $75,000 for a photo of Jennifer Lopez reading Us Weekly, simply to prevent Us from publishing the photo. People was driving up prices, hoping to shut out other magazines with smaller operating budgets from scooping them on any story, no matter how small.


----------



## gazoo

Cont from above:
People would always have more buying power, but Us relied on its wiles, as evidenced by the magazines scoop on the first photos of the Pitt-Jolie romance. People believed it had secured the rights at $320,000, and Us countered with an offer of $500,000, but only if the agency would sign a contract immediately, without going back to People.
People tried to retaliate with a $1 million offer, but the deal was done, and the magazine had to watch as Us took the glory. When, a year later, the bidding began for the first images of Shiloh Jolie-Pitt, People refused to be outbid by Us, even if it meant paying a startling $4.1 million, which became a story in and of itself, especially when Jolie and Pitt turned around and donated that money to African charities.
Throughout this period, gossip blogs were gradually becoming a regular fixture  Perez Hilton, most notoriously, but also Just Jared, The Superficial, Go Fug Yourself, Oh No They Didnt, and Lainey Gossip  all of which exploited the newly massive stream of digital paparazzi photos. Us and People provided weekly updates, but the blogs helped keep the Brangelina narrative in constant circulation, inundating web users with daily, even hourly updates.
The transformation of Pitt and Jolies scandal to one of happy global family could not have happened, at least not with the efficiency and clarity that it did, if not for the seismic changes in the gossip industry taking place at the same time. Indeed, the successful navigation of the potential scandal of their relationship could have been a fluke  if not for the masterful negotiation of the decade of Brangelina publicity to come.
Looking back, the Brangelina publicity strategy is deceptively simple. In fact, its a model of the strategy that has subconsciously guided star production for the last hundred years. More specifically, that the star should be at once ordinary and extraordinary, just like us and absolutely nothing like us. Gloria Swanson is the most glamorous star in the world  who loves to make dinner for her children. Paul Newman is the most handsome man in Hollywood  whose favorite pastime is making breakfast in his socks and loafers.
Jolies post-2005 image took the ordinary  she was a working mom trying to make her relationship work  and not only amplified it, but infused it with the rhetoric and imagery of globalism and liberalism. Shes not just a mom, but a mom of six. Instead of teaching her kids tolerance, she creates a family unit that engenders it; instead of reading books on kindness and generosity, she models it all over the globe. As for her partner, he isnt just handsome  hes the Sexiest Man Alive. And she doesnt just have a job; instead, her job is being the most important  and influential  actress in the world.
Her image was built on the infrastructure of the status quo  a straight, white, doting mother engaged in a long-term monogamous relationship  but made just extraordinary enough to truly entice but never offend. The line between the tantalizing and the scandalizing is notoriously difficult to tread (just ask Kanye), but Jolie was able to negotiate it via two tactics: First, and most obviously, she accumulated (or, more generously, adopted and gave birth to) a dynamic group of children who were beautiful to observe; second, she figured out how to talk about her personal life in a way that seemed confessional while, in truth, revealing very little; and third, she exploited the desire for inside access into control of that access.
Lets start with the first. More jaundiced critics have accused Jolie of collecting children like handbags  an ABC News piece, for example, wondered if black babies were Hollywoods newest accessory. Jolies true intentions with adoption and motherhood, however, were less important than the perception of those intentions. As emphasized above, Jolies ever-expanding family was almost always celebrated. Even before the birth of Shiloh, People had declared them their first-ever Worlds Most Beautiful Family, exalting the multicultural brood that transcends continents and boasts the two cutest kids ever to sport a Mohawk and a kerchief.
The birth of Shiloh and the adoption of Pax strengthened the sentiment, but it was the birth of twins Vivienne and Knox in 2008 that transformed a family into a phenomenon. Lots of celebrities had kids; others had adopted kids; some even had twins. But none had all of the above. The desire for documentation thereof was compounded by general twins frenzy: Babies are cute, but two babies, thats even cuter. Demand for the first photos was high, but no one anticipated the $14 million price tag that People and Hello! paid for exclusive rights, the most that has ever been paid for a celebrity image. But the paycheck paid off, at least in part: The issue featuring the twins and a 19-photo album became the best-selling issue in seven years  a huge coup.
The cover was striking, but again, it was an image of the family together that quickly became the iconic shot.
The picture just emanates family-ness, but a very particular sort of unposed, unmanufactured family. You got the formal pose of adoration on the cover, but this photo is messy, discombobulated, an incredibly compelling argument for authenticity. If everything Jolie says in interviews  how madcap they are, how theyre just trying to figure it out day by day, how much they love each other  is the theory, then photos like these are the proof.
The photo album and the text that accompanied it served a particular purpose, however. When Jolie and Pitt sold the photos to People, they stipulated that they would also have control not only over the photos themselves, but the editorial content. According to inside sources, the publication that won the image rights would be obliged to offer coverage that would not reflect negatively on her or her family, wouldnt use the word Brangelina, and would supply an editorial plan for the layout. Put differently, whoever bought the photos also agreed to editorial oversight by Jolie and Pitt.
It wasnt the first time that Jolie had exercised that sort of editorial control. While doing the publicity rounds for A Mighty Heart, all journalists speaking with Jolie had to sign a publicity agreement with the following stipulations:
1) Interviewer will not ask Ms. Jolie any questions regarding her personal relationships. In the event Interviewer does ask Ms. Jolie any questions regarding her personal relationships, Ms. Jolie will have the right to immediately terminate the interview and leave.
2) The interview may only be used to promote the Picture. In no event may Interviewer or Media Outlet be entitled to run all or any portion of the interview in connection with any other story.
3) The interview will not be used in a manner that is disparaging, demeaning, or derogatory to Ms. Jolie.
The move to control journalists questions  and subsequent reportage  wasnt unprecedented: In classic Hollywood, there was a tacit agreement between the studios, fan magazines, and gossip columnists that star interviews and profiles would remain positive, flattering, and in line with the stars image. But you dont really need an agreement to garner positive treatment: The calculus of contemporary Hollywood publicity ensures that journalists, especially those in the celebrity trade, will paint positive portraits of their subjects if they want to remain in the business. Write a negative story, in other words, and no publicist will let you near their client.
In formalizing the agreement, however, Jolie broke an unwritten rule: The demand for celebrity access may impinge what we normally call journalistic ethics, but you shouldnt make it public. Most outlets at the press junket for A Mighty Heart refused to sign the agreement, which was obtained and published by The Smoking Gun, sparked a New York Times piece, and prompted Slate to declare an Esquire profile, presumably written under the same conditions, the worst celebrity profile ever written.


----------



## gazoo

Cont from above:
For the first time, Jolies strategy for control had backfired. Before, nothing had read like a publicity stunt  she just looked like she was living her life, traveling around, doing her activism, having some kids, casually dating Brad Pitt. She didnt have a publicist; she wasnt calculating or concerned about her image. But the revelation of the journalist agreement suddenly put all of that into doubt: Maybe everything that had seemed so natural and unmediated was, in fact, an elaborate publicity plan.
It was, of course. Not a malicious or manipulative plan, at least not in the way we think of them  but Jolie, like any public person, was always conscious of the way her actions and words made her appear. She was so conscious that she didnt need a publicist  a less savvy woman wouldve certainly made a mistake. And part of that savvy was effacing any traces of manipulation: The more you make the evidence of the game disappear, the more your audience will be willing to forget that theyre being played. Or, put differently, that part of the reason that millions found Jolies words and actions so compelling was that they felt she wasnt trying to be compelling: She simply was. And in our postmodern moment of hyper-manipulation, a perceived lack of manipulation fosters the sort of rarified authenticity that every product, celebrity or otherwise, desires. Authenticity is the most valued currency in the media world  and Jolie, at least to that point, had it in spades.
Jolie handled the backlash with ease. Her lawyer claimed total responsibility for the document, calling himself boneheaded and overzealous, while Jolie herself asserted that she wouldnt have put it out there. Her manager, Geyer Kosinski, told the Times that the document itself was meant as guide intended to protect Jolie from herself: She is an incredibly candid, honest person, who is undeterred in answering questions. Our collective intention was to protect her. In this way, the response to the backlash became a way of reaffirming Jolies own authenticity. If she wasnt so unchecked and unguarded, her people never wouldve had to put it out there. And now, with the agreement revoked, every piece of reportage would be the real Jolie.
That note of reaffirmed authenticity has continued to structure the Jolie image  as she traveled the world, alternating between starring roles, supporting Pitt, and humanitarian work; as she told Vanity Fair that her daughter Shiloh was like a little dude who loved to wear boys clothes and be like her brothers and refused to acknowledge the trolling press that accused her of turning Shiloh into a boy.
It continued as she directed her first film, In the Land of Blood and Honey, a love story set in war-torn Bosnia, and insisted on casting only local actors playing their own ethnicity. It couldnt be anyone else, she told Vanity Fair. Its their story. It was important that they were willing to do it. If none of them were willing, I wouldnt have made it. As her family continued to be photographed in exotic locales doing various edifying activities: going to the aquarium in Sydney, riding on a boat in the Galapagos, frolicking on the grounds of a castle in Scotland, going to see Wicked in London. As she started wearing a sizable ring and confirming the engagement only through Pitts publicist, who said, It is a promise for the future and their kids are very happy. Theres no date set at this time. As she offered just enough of herself, and her private life, to keep the public interested. Never too many images or interviews; never a danger of oversaturation. Just enough, in other words, to make you feel grateful each time you had the opportunity for more.
Over the winter and spring, however, there was a relative lack of Jolie content. She appeared in Jordan in her capacity as a UNHCR Special Envoy to raise awareness about Syrian refugees in December; honored her cinematographer Dean Semler at the American Society for Cinematographers Awards in February; visited the ********ic Republic of Congo and Rwanda to advocate against the use of rape as a tool of war in March; spoke at the Women of the World Summit and the G-8 in April. For anyone else, thats a busy four months; for Jolie, its a relative pittance of public appearance.
But then, a bombshell: Shed been out of the spotlight because shed been preparing for, and then undergoing, a double mastectomy. Another celebrity would reveal that kind of information through a magazine cover  which is what Michael J. Fox did with the news of his Parkinsons disease, how Patrick Swayze chose to confirm his battle with pancreatic cancer, and what Guiliana Rancic did two years earlier with the news of her own double mastectomy.
Jolie was certainly no stranger to sanctioned People magazine covers  but there was a grander narrative at stake, and she had something else in mind. The narrative of illness (or, in Jolies case, pre-illness) and affliction is almost always rooted in the personal: Here is how I feel; here is how it affects my family. Gossip and fan magazines have always turned celebrity struggles into melodrama, engendering the sort of sympathy and/or empathy that further connects the reader to the star image.
But Jolie wasnt interested in melodrama. Instead, she wrote an editorial for the New York Times, couching the news in the selfsame rhetoric of advocacy and awareness that had structured the rest of her non-Hollywood labor. She plainly explained that she was a carrier of the BRCA1 gene and that her doctors estimated an 87% risk of breast cancer and 50% risk of ovarian cancer; she narrated the process of the removal in explicit, unflinching detail, from the nipple delay procedure to reconstruction surgery eight weeks later.
The editorial was titled My Medical Choice, but the message was about universal awareness. As she explained, Breast cancer alone kills some 458,000 people each year, according to the World Health Organization, mainly in low- and middle-income countries. It has got to be a priority to ensure that more women can access gene testing and lifesaving preventive treatment, whatever their means and background, wherever they live.
For any woman reading this, she continued, I hope it helps you to know that you have options.
As Jolie said at the end of her editorial, I chose not to keep my story private because there are many women who do not know that they might be living under the shadow of cancer, which is another way of saying, I chose to take this scary thing and use my privilege to make it so that less women might have to experience it. It reads as benevolent, altruistic, and fundamentally good  the very opposite of how we generally think of celebrity culture, and the dozens of proliferating stories, blog posts, tweets, and cover stories affirm just how effectively she communicated the message.
That message wouldnt have such unambiguous clarity, however, without precise planning. All the doctors appointments, surgeries, and recoveries  all of the potential leaks  were anticipated and controlled, allowing Jolie to completely control the narrative. And that sort of control allowed Jolie, with Pitt firmly beside her, to likewise control the meaning  of the procedure and its ramifications on her career, of course, but also her image at large. In the years prior, the gossip press had come to refer to her as Saint Angelina  and this became one more justification for her beatification.
And all of this was accomplished, recall, without a publicist. As Bonnie Fuller said back in 2008, Shes scary smart, with an amazing knack, perhaps more than any other star, for knowing how to shape a public image.
In the year since the Times editorial, Jolie has been in full movie star gear: filming Maleficent, appearing with Pitt during the publicity tour for World War Z, and, most significantly, directing her second feature, Unbroken. Unlike The Land of Milk and Honey, Unbroken is a classic Hollywood prestige picture. Based on the real-life travails of Louis Zamperini that had been adapted, in 2010, by Laura Hillenbrand into a best-selling book, its plot reads like an Academy Awards checklist: athletic triumph, World War II, lost at sea, time as prisoner of war, and based on a true story, with the protagonist still alive.
The script had been bouncing around Hollywood for decades, but it took Hillenbrands adaptation, plus some script work by Joel and Ethan Coen, to put it into filmable shape. A short clip aired during the 2014 Winter Olympics, and, with a December release date, its fate will be markedly more high-profile than Jolies previous directorial effort. In short, Unbroken seems poised to finally legitimate Jolies artistic ambitions  which, when coupled with the certain blockbuster success of Maleficent, situates her as the most enviable female star in Hollywood.
In the lead-up to the release of Maleficent, however, Jolie has given dozens of interviews, with a recurring emphasis on a career pivot away from acting in order to focus on directing, writing, and her work for the U.N. and the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative. But that doesnt mean that her role as a celebrity  and the masterful management thereof  has faded. When asked about whether she feels guilt as a working mother, Jolies response was an object lesson in effective PR:
Im not a single mom with two jobs trying to get by every day. I have much more support than most people, most women in this world. And I have the financial means to have a home and health care and food. When I feel Im doing too much, I do less, if I can. And thats why Im in a rare position where I dont have to do job after job. I can take time when my family needs it. I actually feel that women in my position, when we have all at our disposal to help us, shouldnt complain. 
Cont below:


----------



## gazoo

Cont from above:
Consider all the people who really struggle and don&#8217;t have the financial means, don&#8217;t have the support, and many people are single raising children. That&#8217;s hard.
Jolie&#8217;s words have been reframed as a sublimated critique of Gwyneth Paltrow, who sparked critique when she suggested that her schedule was more difficult than that of a mother with an office job.
It&#8217;s unlikely, however, that Jolie was targeting Paltrow, or any specific celebrity. Purposefully or not, she directly addressed the animosity levied not only at celebrities. They may be beautiful, and act beautifully, and provide us with objects of lust and desire &#8212; emotions whose flip side has always been jealousy and resentment. Those feelings fuel the particular and complex schadenfreude we feel watching celebrities fail, suffer, and implode, and it&#8217;s the primary engine of the snarkiest and darkest side of the gossip industry. And every time a celebrity says that it&#8217;s hard being pretty, or difficult having your photo taken all the time, or exhausting attending movie premieres, or sitting in hair and makeup, or posing for magazine covers, it engenders just a bit more spite, which makes it all the easier to quietly revel in that celebrity&#8217;s demise.
But with a quote like that, Jolie does something different. Instead of attempting to make herself seem &#8220;just like us,&#8221; she acknowledges the gap; instead of empathizing, or comparing her struggle to others&#8217;, she underlines just how difficult it is not only for most of her fans, but most of the world. As gossip columnist and CTV host Elaine Lui explains, &#8220;She doesn&#8217;t allow herself to be quoted about how hard her life is &#8230; She&#8217;s figured out that celebrities can never get away with moaning &#8212; especially not now, in these times, when almost everyone has it worse.&#8221;
Jolie is exquisitely beautiful. She&#8217;s a talented actress, she has a beautiful family, and seems, in truth, quite happy. She&#8217;s handled her publicity with enviable skill. But that skill isn&#8217;t the product of training, or planning, or even a well-laid-out strategy. And like many in her position, Jolie never went to college. But she is clearly intelligent and experienced &#8212; and, most crucially, humbled by that experience.
Her savvy, then, stems from the same thing that makes us write better as we grow older or think more expansively after traveling abroad, the thing that happens when you realize your relative insignificance, or have to make difficult decisions, or experience pain, or witness suffering. It&#8217;s the sort of skill that can&#8217;t be taught, and that&#8217;s the reason Jolie doesn&#8217;t need a publicist: Everything she says and does in public is guided by her myriad, textured, educating experiences of the world.
So many celebrities embarrass or otherwise scandalize themselves because their sphere of operation is so limited and privileged: It&#8217;s hard to not be angry about the paparazzi when they compose the boundaries of your existence; it&#8217;s easy to come off as superficial when appearance is the only thing on your mind.
But it&#8217;s both telling and instructive that the best person at the contemporary publicity game is also the one most invested in a life outside of Hollywood. And that, more than any beauty or acting tip, is what not only all celebrities, but anyone interested in making themselves into a compelling person of worth and note, should learn from Angelina Jolie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read this.

I think the author could have summed it up in one sentence.

Angelina is in control.

I think it is interesting that the media reinterates this time and again and rarely mentions the same about Brad. He is teflon.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great article..thanks for posting.


----------



## gazoo

Just came home from taking my girls to Maleficent.  It was worth it.  Best "kid" movie I've ever seen.  Very moving and cool, and the ending was great.  Angelina was EXCELLENT in it.  The kids liked it too.  LOL


----------



## jun3machina

Wonderful article!!! Thank you!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Great article..thanks for posting.



Did you read all I that?! Lol....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

gazoo said:


> Just came home from taking my girls to Maleficent.  It was worth it.  Best "kid" movie I've ever seen.  Very moving and cool, and the ending was great.  Angelina was EXCELLENT in it.  The kids liked it too.  LOL



I really want to see this, but I have an infant, so I can't go.


----------



## Ladybug09

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I really want to see this, but I have an infant, so I can't go.



Go during a weekday early. Dont know how little or baby is...


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Ladybug09 said:


> Go during a weekday early. Dont know how little or baby is...



She is only five months old. She generally really never cries much, but I am the type that wouldn't want to ruin the movie for others. I hear this movie is awesome.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ladybug09 said:


> Did you read all I that?! Lol....



It was a great article which made the length worthwhile!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Did you read all I that?! Lol....


Yep..while eating lunch yesterday at work. 



Babydoll Chanel said:


> It was a great article which made the length worthwhile!


Ita.


----------



## Dawn72

What a great article. Very well written. Who wrote that?


----------



## Ladybug09

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It was a great article which made the length worthwhile!



OK, I may go back and read it.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Great article, fascinating. Well written, thank you for taking the time to post all of that. I like the historical comparisons as well.


----------



## Swanky

people.com


----------



## solange

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I really want to see this, but I have an infant, so I can't go.



I went to it with mine. She had fun (and was well behaved).


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

solange said:


> I went to it with mine. She had fun (and was well behaved).



Yes, my baby is a very good girl, but I still think she is too young. I might just go with my older boy, he wants to see too. I loved the trailers.


----------



## Swanky

zimbio.com


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Zahara is adorable.


----------



## Ladybug09

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> people.com
> 
> img2.timeinc.net/people/i/2014/greatideas/gallery/cakes/angelina-jolie-660.jpg



Love the cake!!


----------



## Dawn72

Zahara is turning into a most beautiful young lady


----------



## Pia Ismea

She certainly is...what a beauty.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie, U.K. to Host Summit to End Sexual Violence in War*

LONDON  When Josephine was raped by  a rebel fighter as she collected firewood at a refugee camp in the  ********ic Republic of Congo, the trauma of her ordeal was just the  beginning of a chain of problems.         
She was already five  months pregnant, and when her daughter was born, she was ostracized by a  community that accused her of having a child of the enemy.         



Her isolation and  impoverishment remain a disturbingly common tactic of war  one that a  major four-day conference this week in London, hosted by actress  Angelina Jolie, is determined to snuff out.         
Jolie and the British  government have convened the conference  drawing political leaders,  non-profits and activists  and are drawing much-needed attention to the  use of rape as a weapon in conflict.         
The Global Summit to End Sexual Violence in Conflict  aims to tackle the dark thread that has run through nearly every  conflict in history  from the American Civil War through to present-day  Syria  and which has claimed hundreds of thousands of women, men and  children in the last two decades alone.         
We are trying to do  something that has never been done before  to change the entire global  attitude towards sexual violence in conflict, said Jolies co-host, British foreign secretary William Hague.  We want the impact of the summit to be felt around the world, so that  far from any court or judge men with guns will think twice before using  rape as a weapon of war in the future. 

The abduction of more than 200 girls from a Nigerian school  in March  by Islamic extremists angry at western education  is a  reminder that the problem often has its roots in social attitudes to  women.         



That was underscored  Thursday when a senior minister in India, commenting on yet another  gut-wrenching case of gang rape in that country, said of sexual assault: Sometimes it's right, sometimes it's wrong." 
Jolies presence will  add star power to the summit, but is far from a fleeting celebrity  endorsement. As a U.N. Goodwill Ambassador for Refugees since 2001, and  special envoy since 2012, she has made more than 40 field trips around the world, including a recent visit to Bosnia where she was moved to tears by stories from its recent past, to shed light on the plight of women and children in conflict.         
One of the biggest  hurdles to eradicating the use of rape as a weapon appears to be ending  what UNICEF calls a culture of impunity, in which acts of  collectivized depravity take place on a scale so vast that identifying  and prosecuting individuals is almost impossible.         
Tuesday's summit will  be used to launch a new protocol to standardize the investigation and  documentation of sex crimes in war zones, a practical tool to help  secure evidence and witness reports that are robust enough to be used in  court. 

Delegates will be reminded that the problem is not limited to tribal conflict or in areas with limited education.         



The scale of the violence is staggering.         
In the space of just  three years, up to 60,000 women were raped in the former Yugoslavias  conflict of the early 1990s, according to United Nations estimates.         
In Syria, more than 38,000 people appealed to the U.N. Nations Population Fund for help after sexual assault or other gender-based violence during 2013, the agency said.         
U.N. agencies estimate  that more than 60,000 women were raped during the civil war in Sierra  Leone (1991-2002), more than 40,000 in Liberia (1989-2003), between  100,000 and 250,000 in Rwanda during the three months of genocide in  1994 and at least 200,000 in the ********ic Republic of the Congo since  1998.         
It is a problem in  almost every war  whether the conflict is based on ethnicity or  religion, its always there for one reason or another, said Lauren  Wolfe, director of Women Under Siege, a journalism project at the Women's Media Center on sexualized violence in conflict, and an ******** committee member for the International Campaign to Stop Rape & Gender Violence in Conflict.         
In Syria, rape is  present because it is an effective tool. It is culturally so powerful,  an easy way to make a statement  to humiliate your enemy in a culture  where the purity of women is so sanctified.         
While most of the attacks are against women, men and children are not immune to the violence.         



A U.N. survey in eastern Congo found that 15 percent of male respondents had been victims of sexual violence in the conflict. Wolfes innovative crowdsourcing project documenting war zone sex attacks in Syria has counted almost 90 incidents against men and boys. 

A recent UNICEF report said  approximately 1,100 rapes are reported each month in Congo, with an  average of 36 women and girls raped every day.         
Horrifyingly, on a  visit to the DRC last year, the special representative on sexual  violence in conflict found that children as young as six months old have  been victims of rape by armed groups, the report said. 

Wolfe believes the problem is  getting neither better nor worse, but is an endemic and under-reported  feature of war right through history.         



In the American Civil War, military courts prosecuted at least 450 cases involving sexual crimes, according to recent research by Crystal N. Feimster, an assistant professor at Yale.         
Little has changed  because there is often no incentive for anyone to report sexual  violence, Wolfe said. Most victims cannot expect support or to see a  prosecution. The most likely outcome would be stigma, even within  families.         
Another difficulty in quantifying cases is that the victims are often the only witness.         
When it comes to sexualized violence in Syria, 20 percent of the female victims are dead, Wolfe added.         
For those who survive  such atrocities around the world, there is often no help. A lucky few  can get assistance from peacekeepers or non-profits such as CARE International, which helped Josephine in the DRC and shared her story with NBC News.         
Its current campaign aims to shift global attitudes to women, teaching boys and young men to challenge stereotypes surrounding what it means to be a man. 
In an opinion article  in London's Sunday Times, Hague outlined two of the practical steps that  the summit hopes to achieve in light of cases such as Josephine's.         



"We will ask countries  to bring their laws on rape and sexual violence into line with  international standards," Hague wrote. "We will call for all soldiers  and peacekeepers to be trained to understand and prevent war-zone sexual  violence.         
"Simple measures, from  installing lighting in refugee camps to accompanying women collecting  firewood, can dramatically reduce the number of attacks, and we want  these basic protections to become universal." 



Source: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/world/angelina-jolie-u-k-host-summit-end-sexual-violence-war-n124321


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jolie, Hague launch fight against wartime rape*

London (AFP) - Hollywood star Angelina Jolie and British Foreign  Secretary William Hague on Tuesday launched a four-day summit on ending  rape in war, calling for an end to the "culture of impunity" and more  prosecutions.


(Click on link for more info..)


Source: http://news.yahoo.com/angelina-jolie-william-hague-open-summit-rape-war-030208294.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Link of her talking at summit:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...violence-in-war-summit-in-london-9519047.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, that's awesome. Violence against women needs more voices and I'm so glad Angie is raising awareness on this nasty topic.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos:


----------



## Chanel522

She's truly an amazing human being.  Incredibly generous and genuinely seems to want to do all she can to make a difference in the world.

The all white is absolutely stunning on her and I love the hair pinned up!!


----------



## ropuszka

She looks like a very ill person. I don't see the beauty everyone raving about.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Chanel522 said:


> She's truly an amazing human being.  Incredibly generous and genuinely seems to want to do all she can to make a difference in the world.
> 
> The all white is absolutely stunning on her and I love the hair pinned up!!



I agree 100% She looks great!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> She's truly an amazing human being.  *Incredibly generous and genuinely seems to want to do all she can to make a difference in the world.*
> 
> The all white is absolutely stunning on her and I love the hair pinned up!!



Ita!


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt Scout Locations Together in Malta! *






*Angelina Jolie* and her fiance *Brad Pitt*  arrive via a yacht to the island of Gozo to scout some sights on the  archipelago in the Mediterranean Sea on Sunday (June 8) in Malta.
 The 39-year-old actress and 50-year-old actor were reportedly  scouting locations in the area for an upcoming project in a quick  36-hour trip.

The duo stayed at the Hotel Ta&#8217; Cenc & Spa before departing the island on Monday (June 9) via private jet.


----------



## skarsbabe

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/brad-malta/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-scout-locations-in-malta-05.jpg



Am I the only one who thinks her arms look terrifying in this photo?? I just tried, and no matter how hard I squeeze my arm, this level of boney-ness is NOT achievable!  :weird:


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie Calls for an End to Sexual Violence in Conflict Alongside Foreign Secretary William Hague *





*Angelina Jolie* steps out to speak at the _Global Summit To End Sexual Violence In Conflict_ on Tuesday (June 10) in London, England.
 The 39-year-old actress and humanitarian is co-hosting the four day  conference alongside frequent collaborator, Foreign Secretary *William Hague*.
 &#8220;This will be the greatest concentration of effort, of discussion and  decision ever seen in combating sexual violence in conflict,&#8221; *Secretary Hague* told the crowd during their opening (via AFP).
 &#8220;Human Rights Watch&#8217;s own research shows that in Syria and Libya  sexual violence against men has been part of the pattern of sexualised  torture, particularly for men who are in detention or who are being held  by the regime or militia,&#8221; *Angelina* added.


----------



## TC1

skarsbabe said:


> Am I the only one who thinks her arms look terrifying in this photo?? I just tried, and no matter how hard I squeeze my arm, this level of boney-ness is NOT achievable! :weird:


 
She's like a female skeletor. They always refer to Marc Anthony as Skeltor....So, I think she's the female version. Not appealing in the least.


----------



## audreylita

My arms are as thin as hers and have been all my life.  I personally have been an athlete forever and have always looked like this.  She is clearly quite thin as well, you can tell by her legs that she is just naturally long and lanky.  She is not skeletal but simply thin and there is nothing wrong with that.    

I think she looks amazing.


----------



## Bentley1

ropuszka said:


> She looks like a very ill person. I don't see the beauty everyone raving about.




Agree. The photos where her face looks good are usually heavily photoshopped, otherwise she looks tired, sick and gaunt. As for her body, it never looks good, imo. She and Matthew Mcconaughy (sp) both have the same sick "one foot in the grave" look to them sadly.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt Scout Locations Together in Malta! *
> 
> 
> *Angelina Jolie* and her fiance *Brad Pitt* arrive via a yacht to the island of Gozo to scout some sights on the archipelago in the Mediterranean Sea on Sunday (June 8) in Malta.
> The 39-year-old actress and 50-year-old actor were reportedly scouting locations in the area for an upcoming project in a quick 36-hour trip.
> 
> The duo stayed at the Hotel Ta&#8217; Cenc & Spa before departing the island on Monday (June 9) via private jet.


 
Ahhh Gozo, my favourite place on earth


----------



## Lounorada

It's so great to see a celebrity using their status, fame and voice for trying to make positive and life saving changes in the world. There really should be more like her, she's an incredible person for doing the things she does for charities and orginisations.


----------



## chowlover2

lounorada said:


> it's so great to see a celebrity using their status, fame and voice for trying to make postivie and life saving changes in the world. There really should be more like her, she's an incredible person for doing the things she does for charities and orginisations.


+1000!


----------



## zen1965

chowlover2 said:


> +1000!



x 2


----------



## twinkle.tink

Chanel522 said:


> She's truly an amazing human being.  Incredibly generous and *genuinely seems to want to do all she can to make a difference* in the world.
> 
> The all white is absolutely stunning on her and I love the hair pinned up!!


I don't know if I believe that. I do tend to believe more the reports  that she is very cold and calculating...but it doesn't really matter.  Regardless of her actual motives, she is bring much needed attention to  some serious issues; as well as donating significant money, time, effort  and attention...I give her all the credit it the world for that.  




Lounorada said:


> It's so great to see a celebrity using their  status, fame and voice for trying to make postivie and life saving  changes in the world. There really should be more like her, she's an  incredible person for doing the things she does for charities and  orginisations.








audreylita said:


> My arms are as thin as hers and have been all my life.  I personally have been an athlete forever and have always looked like this.  She is clearly quite thin as well, you can tell by her legs that she is just naturally long and lanky.  She is not skeletal but simply thin and there is nothing wrong with that.



She has not always been this way. People try and say this all time; it is simply not true. In fact, she was rather voluptuous in the beginning of her career. It is no secret and she herself says often, she rarely eats. She is not naturally thin; she doesn't eat. 



ropuszka said:


> She looks like a very ill person. I don't see the beauty everyone raving about.





Bentley1 said:


> Agree. The photos where her face looks good are  usually heavily photoshopped, otherwise she looks tired, *sick and  gaunt*. As for her body, it never looks good, imo. She and Matthew  Mcconaughy (sp) both have the same sick "one foot in the grave" look to  them sadly.




I agree. I have said it before, it shocks me when people say she is gorgeous . Set aside her weight, her skin tone, the color of her eyes, the way she continually is clammy just screams something is wrong. That is not a dewy complexion; that is illness.


----------



## KatherineO

Maybe she is ill but doesn't feel the need to tell the world. I had a friend who was very sick but didn't want to tell anyone until she knew for sure the course the illness was going. We don't know her personal health situation.


----------



## labelwhore04

audreylita said:


> My arms are as thin as hers and have been all my life.  I personally have been an athlete forever and have always looked like this.  She is clearly quite thin as well, you can tell by her legs that she is just naturally long and lanky.  She is not skeletal but simply thin and there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> I think she looks amazing.



Was she always thin? Yes, but was she always THIS thin? Absolutely not. There's a difference between being naturally thin and being sickly thin. She was NEVER this thin. She looks unhealthy and quite scary. She IS definitely skeletal, it's worrisome that some people think she looks good. How she looks right now should not be praised, it sends the wrong message. I don't know if she's anorexic, has a secret illness or is just simply not eating due to stress but whatever the reason, she's underweight and needs to get help.


----------



## labelwhore04

KatherineO said:


> Maybe she is ill but doesn't feel the need to tell the world. I had a friend who was very sick but didn't want to tell anyone until she knew for sure the course the illness was going. We don't know her personal health situation.



It's very possible(god forbid). Nobody can say for sure that she has an eating disorder, there could be a variety of reasons why she's so thin but the bottom line is that she IS underweight and how she looks is not normal or healthy.


----------



## twinkle.tink

KatherineO said:


> Maybe she is ill but doesn't feel the need to tell the world. I had a friend who was very sick but didn't want to tell anyone until she knew for sure the course the illness was going. We don't know her personal health situation.




I would agree....except for this...




labelwhore04 said:


> Was she always thin? Yes, but was she always THIS thin? Absolutely not. There's a difference between being naturally thin and being sickly thin. She was NEVER this thin. She looks unhealthy and quite scary. She IS definitely skeletal,* it's worrisome that some people think she looks good.* _*
> How she looks right now should not be praised, it sends the wrong message.*_
> I don't know if she's anorexic, has a secret illness or is just simply not eating due to stress but whatever the reason, she's underweight and needs to get help.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Bentley1

^


----------



## Sasha2012

Lounorada said:


> It's so great to see a celebrity using their status, fame and voice for trying to make positive and life saving changes in the world. There really should be more like her, she's an incredible person for doing the things she does for charities and orginisations.



What she's doing is great but her PR is even more amazing for making people forget she's a home-wrecker who used to sleep with Brad while he was married, and I remember people used think she was sadistic when she'd dress goth and wear her ex-husband's billy bob's blood in a vile around her neck, then there was that time she made out with her brother on the red carpet.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nobody cares. Especially in Hollyweird.


----------



## Sarni

Sasha2012 said:


> What she's doing is great but her PR is even more amazing for making people forget she's a homewrecker who used to sleep with Brad while he was married, and I remember people used think she was sadistic when she's dress goth and wear her ex-husband's billy bob's blood in a vile around her neck, and then there was that time she made out with her brother on the red carpet.




Old news and I agree-no one cares!


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> What she's doing is great but her PR is even more amazing for making people forget she's a home-wrecker who used to sleep with Brad while he was married, and I remember people used think she was sadistic when she'd dress goth and wear her ex-husband's billy bob's blood in a vile around her neck, then there was that time she made out with her brother on the red carpet.




I don't want this to sound rude but I honestly couldn't care less about her personal life  And that's her decisions, her past, plus she was doing great charity work before Brad came along.


----------



## Solemony

^ This! It's her life, her decisions, she took whatever consequences that came to her, publicly or personally, and quite frankly everyone has his/her own dirty laundries (big or small) that they will carry with them in life. I'm more interested in what she does now and what she gives back to the public.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Solemony said:


> ^ This! It's her life, her decisions, she took whatever consequences that came to her, publicly or personally, and quite frankly everyone has his/her own dirty laundries (big or small) that they will carry with them in life. I'm more interested in what she does now and what she gives back to the public.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I googled Angelina Jolie 1994 and this was one of the pics


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Why can't people get over the Brad Pitt/Jennifer Aniston thing? People blame Angelina, but did she tie Brad Pitt up and cast a witchy spell on him to make him cheat and sleep with her? Doubt it. He's just as much to blame. And obviously they had a real thing going on, since they're still together (not that that justifies it).

I don't even care about the brother thing, blood thing, etc. Those things in no way make her a bad person. Everyone has skeletons, and I don't even think those are a big deal, just strange.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


>


 I almost choked just now.


----------



## Ritovskyta

She looks so sweaty. 
I wonder if she has already removed her ovaries and has gone into menopause due to that. 
Therefore all that white powder in those early pictures, throughout her body. 

I doubt the make up artist was unaware that the power would show in pictures, but maybe that was the only one that worked, plus she felt she needed to pack it on?

Angelina has always been thin. She has gotten thinner as she ages, which I think can happen sometimes. 
But she has gone trough some big ordeals in her life. 

She never shared what led her to take the gene test, why she decided to do a mastectomy - I am sure that was not a rush, nor easy decision - nor when she , in fact, did it. 

Only after were we told. 

I bet with the removable of her ovaries/Uterus it will be the same. For all we know, she's undergoing treatments as we speak.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

lounorada said:


> it's so great to see a celebrity using their status, fame and voice for trying to make positive and life saving changes in the world. There really should be more like her, she's an incredible person for doing the things she does for charities and orginisations.



+100!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

twinkle.tink said:


> I don't know if I believe that.* I do tend to believe more the reports  that she is very cold and calculating...*but it doesn't really matter.
> Regardless of her actual motives, she is bring much needed attention to  some serious issues; as well as donating significant money, time, effort  and attention...I give her all the credit it the world for that.



How is it "cold and calculating" to co-host and speak at the Global Summit to End Sexual Violence In Conflict?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> What she's doing is great but her PR is even more amazing for making people forget she's a home-wrecker who used to sleep with Brad while he was married, and I remember people used think she was sadistic when she'd dress goth and wear her ex-husband's billy bob's blood in a vile around her neck, then there was that time she made out with her brother on the red carpet.



... And? Does all that make her a terrible human being? 



BagOuttaHell said:


> Nobody cares. Especially in Hollyweird.





Lounorada said:


> I don't want this to sound rude but I honestly couldn't care less about her personal life  And that's her decisions, her past, plus she was doing great charity work before Brad came along.





Solemony said:


> ^ This! It's her life, her decisions, she took whatever consequences that came to her, publicly or personally, and quite frankly everyone has his/her own dirty laundries (big or small) that they will carry with them in life. I'm more interested in what she does now and what she gives back to the public.



Yep. She's been open about her past and has moved on.


----------



## audreylita

Ritovskyta said:


> She looks so sweaty.
> I wonder if she has already removed her ovaries and has gone into menopause due to that.
> Therefore all that white powder in those early pictures, throughout her body.
> 
> I doubt the make up artist was unaware that the power would show in pictures, but maybe that was the only one that worked, plus she felt she needed to pack it on?
> 
> Angelina has always been thin. She has gotten thinner as she ages, which I think can happen sometimes.
> But she has gone trough some big ordeals in her life.
> 
> *She never shared what led her to take the gene test, why she decided to do a mastectomy *- I am sure that was not a rush, nor easy decision - nor when she , in fact, did it.
> 
> Only after were we told.
> 
> I bet with the removable of her ovaries/Uterus it will be the same. For all we know, she's undergoing treatments as we speak.



It was actually quite well publicized.  

http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/14/showbiz/angelina-jolie-double-mastectomy/


----------



## Solemony

Ritovskyta said:


> She looks so sweaty.
> I wonder if she has already removed her ovaries and has gone into menopause due to that.
> Therefore all that white powder in those early pictures, throughout her body.
> 
> I doubt the make up artist was unaware that the power would show in pictures, but maybe that was the only one that worked, plus she felt she needed to pack it on?
> 
> Angelina has always been thin. She has gotten thinner as she ages, which I think can happen sometimes.
> But she has gone trough some big ordeals in her life.
> 
> She never shared what led her to take the gene test, why she decided to do a mastectomy - I am sure that was not a rush, nor easy decision - nor when she , in fact, did it.
> 
> Only after were we told.
> 
> I bet with the removable of her ovaries/Uterus it will be the same. For all we know, she's undergoing treatments as we speak.



I think there was an interview or an article where she discuss that her Aunt had the faulty gene or one of her close relatives had it (forgot who though...), so she decided to screen for the gene.


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> How is it "cold and calculating" to co-host and speak at the Global Summit to End Sexual Violence In Conflict?



And even if it was, who cares?????
As far as her decision to remove her reproductive system, her body her choice!


----------



## audreylita

Solemony said:


> I think there was an interview or an article where she discuss that her Aunt had the faulty gene or one of her close relatives had it (forgot who though...), so she decided to screen for the gene.



It was her mother who had the gene.


----------



## Chanel522

The comment about her being "cold and calculating" is laughable!  I mean, really?!  Of all celebs who could be given that label I think Angelina would be the LAST one to come to mind.  Whatever though... Going rounds w ppl on a msg board is ridiculous so that's why I won't and I don't. &#128522;


----------



## Sweetpea83

I just can't..with some of these comments..


----------



## Solemony

audreylita said:


> It was her mother who had the gene.




Thanks! I knew it was someone closed to her but wasn't sure who.


----------



## limom

audreylita said:


> It was her mother who had the gene.



It is safe to say that Angelina also carries the gene.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> And even if it was, who cares?????
> As far as her decision to remove her reproductive system, her body her choice!





Chanel522 said:


> The comment about her being "cold and calculating" is laughable!  I mean, really?!  Of all celebs who could be given that label I think Angelina would be the LAST one to come to mind.  Whatever though... Going rounds w ppl on a msg board is ridiculous so that's why I won't and I don't. &#128522;





Sweetpea83 said:


> I just can't..with some of these comments..



All of this.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is all why she remains one of my faves. The polarization.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lounorada said:


> Ahhh Gozo, my favourite place on earth



One of mine as well...


----------



## Ritovskyta

audreylita said:


> It was actually quite well publicized.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/05/14/showbiz/angelina-jolie-double-mastectomy/



I meant to say before and DURING all of the procedures.

We knew nothing, then,.. puff ... the New York article. 


I think whatever her game is - if she has one - she chose one that happens to help other people. 

I used to like Angelina in her wild phase because - although she was clearly lost - she didn't really gave a f* .

I think she kept that mentality but she went from looking in to looking out for what she could do to give a meaning to her life. 

I also think she was prettier before with more meat on her, but now I think her inner beauty shines through. 

I like that one more.


----------



## nastasja

twinkle.tink said:


> It is no secret and she herself says often, she rarely eats.




She also has that huge tattoo on her stomach that says, 'What nourishes me, destroys me' (in Latin). Interpret it how you want, but seems very ED-like.


----------



## LADC_chick

I just read this great piece on BuzzFeed about her: Angelina Jolies Perfect Game. It's very lengthy, but it's also well-researched. 

To answer someone's question above about the BRCA1 gene that Angelina wrote about in the NYT op-ed, not only did her mother die from cancer, but I believe the same month that the op-ed piece went to press, Angelina's aunt (her mother's sister) passed away from cancer.

As for the "homewrecking" label, Angelina and Brad are not the first to have possibly started something while attached to another. The third person in that triangle is very likely guilty of the same thing...


----------



## Bentley1

This feels like the Kardashian threads where people get jumped on for posting their opinions. It's a celeb, who really cares what anyone thinks of her.

And just to throw my 2 cents in, I do think she has an ED. She is a home wrecker and I haven't forgotten. Brad is as much of an a@@ as she is for handling it the way that he did.  I completely believe that she is a calculating person and can be cold when it suits her. Kissing her brother was repugnant. And she has looked awful for a long time now. Doesn't mean she doesn't have good qualities, because she does. But the woman is not perfect, just like the rest of us, and it's annoying that people come for those who post otherwise.


----------



## limom

LADC_chick said:


> I just read this great piece on BuzzFeed about her: Angelina Jolies Perfect Game. It's very lengthy, but it's also well-researched.
> 
> To answer someone's question above about the BRCA1 gene that Angelina wrote about in the NYT op-ed, not only did her mother die from cancer, but I believe the same month that the op-ed piece went to press, Angelina's aunt (her mother's sister) passed away from cancer.
> 
> As for the "homewrecking" label, Angelina and Brad are not the first to have possibly started something while attached to another. The third person in that triangle is very likely guilty of the same thing...



Great article


----------



## limom

Bentley1 said:


> This feels like the Kardashian threads where people get jumped on for posting their opinions. It's a celeb, who really cares what anyone thinks of her.
> 
> And just to throw my 2 cents in, I do think she has an ED. She is a home wrecker and I haven't forgotten. Brad is as much of an a@@ as she is for handling it the way that he did.  I completely believe that she is a calculating person and can be cold when it suits her. Kissing her brother was repugnant. And she has looked awful for a long time now. Doesn't mean she doesn't have good qualities, because she does. But the woman is not perfect, just like the rest of us, and it's annoying that people come for those who post otherwise.



Well, thanks for holding back
But how can you be mad at:


----------



## Solemony

He should never grow a beard! It doesn't suit him and it ages him!


----------



## limom

Solemony said:


> He should never grow a beard! It doesn't suit him and it ages him!



This is from Legends of the Fall, he needed to appear older.
Now he is just old!


----------



## gazoo

Angelina hasn't been an angel for sure.  She was a wild child.  As I'm sure many of us were.  I am more interested in the woman she is today and what will become of her.  It's been fascinating to me to see her metamorphosis.  Whether it is based purely on altruism or not matters not to me, since I know her actions today are doing good for causes that have remained unmentioned for too long a time.  It will be interesting to see where she is at in 10 or 20 years.


----------



## zen1965

LADC_chick said:


> I just read this great piece on BuzzFeed about her: Angelina Jolies Perfect Game. It's very lengthy, but it's also well-researched.
> .



Very interesting! Thank you!


----------



## Bentley1

limom said:


> Well, thanks for holding back
> But how can you be mad at:



Lol.  Meh, my DF is much hotter. People actually tell him he looks a lot like Brad quite often, but he's much younger and taller so to me he looks better and I still get mad at him   BP's pretty face "don't impress me much" as Shania Twain would sing.


----------



## limom

Bentley1 said:


> Lol.  Meh, my DF is much hotter. People actually tell him he looks a lot like Brad quite often, but he's much younger and taller so to me he looks better and I still get mad at him   BP's pretty face "don't impress me much" as Shania Twain would sing.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The content of the article and especially the title are spot on. Perfect GAME.


----------



## Fairy-bag

babydoll chanel said:


> ... And? Does all that make her a terrible human being?




+1


----------



## Swanky

*The Maleficent Rape Scene That We Need to Talk About*






                                                                              Imagine you're drugged by someone you thought you trusted.  You wake up in the morning with your face down in the dirt. You're  aching. Your appearance has changed and you can feel that you're  different as you try to stand through the pain. Beyond the physicality  of it, your power was stolen from you. Your flight response. Your  dignity. 
You're confused. Enraged. Devastated. Angry. You set  everyone on fire around you. You wish hatred on newborn babies. You want  to hide in an evil shell of darknesss where everything is black and no  one can touch you. Or ever hurt you. They talk about walls on reality TV  shows. Oh, you build walls -- they're walls of thorns with armed  towering guards that will crush any man who tries to approach it.
And though it sounds like a rape victim's story -- it's not. It's the storyline of _Maleficent_.
Rape has so permeated our culture that it ended up in a Disney movie.
It's a _Wicked_-like  backstory, and in it, we learn why Maleficent casts a spell on an evil  baby. She's a fairy before the black magic begins. She soars through the  forest with freedom and passion. She falls in love with Stefan, a  human. He returns to kill her so that he can be king.
But he  doesn't kill her. He rapes her of her ability to fly. He drugs her and  leaves her so that he can bring her wings back to the king of the humans  like Dorothy was told to fetch the broom of the Wicked Witch. She wakes  up moaning, wailing. Stumbling. Utter devastation.
My 5-year-old  digested the scene as an act of betrayal. She flat-lined the reasoning  for Maleficent's rage: "He cut off her wings." Maleficent was wounded.  But she survived. More, she recovered -- physically and psychologically.
Grown women know better. I know better. I'm too familiar with the headlines about the boys who feel entitled _to take_ from women and girls. Boys like these. And these. And now, these three boys, who  raped a drunk girl at a prom party. There is so much rape that when you  write a story about a woman at her most vulnerable point (is drugged in  the dirt enough for you?), rape becomes the symbol. Even if that's not  the writer's intention. Writer Linda Woolverton doesn't actually say  that this was a rape scene -- instead she says in an interview that she had always wanted to do a "dark fairy story."I  had done some research, and the biggest surprise is that she's a fairy,  not a witch. I've always wanted to do a dark fairy story. Then I  watched that scene where she curses the baby, and I'm thinking "well if  she's a fairy, where are her wings?" Suddenly it was "boom. Lightbulb.  Oh! It's the wings!" Then I worked backward from there to create the  Stefan relationship.​Right.  The wings. The wings give her the freedom to escape. To fly away. It's  about her ability to retreat. And if you can't fly. If you can't run. If  you're drugged and trapped. Even if you agree to hang out in the forest  with your attacker in the first place.
This is the horrific side  of rape culture. We're so enmeshed in it that it's impossible to ignore  that a metaphorical rape occurs in a Disney movie. It's a traumatic  backstory -- one that 70 percent of women who are raped understand.  They're sexually attacked by someone they know.
For the reviewers who aren't happy that Disney brought a rape/recovery element to their beloved_ Sleeping Beauty_ backstory, writer Sady Doyle makes the case that _Sleeping Beauty_ has always been about rape.In  the earliest known version of the tale -- the Italian "Sun, Moon and  Talia," by Giambattista Basile -- the princess is not awakened by "true  love's kiss," or by a kiss at all. She's discovered by a king who  repeatedly rapes her while she's unconscious. She gives birth to two  children in her sleep, before one of those children dislodges the  splinter in her finger and wakes her up. Later versions of the tale  (including the version recorded by the Grimm Brothers, or by Charles  Perrault, who's credited as a writer on _Maleficent_) censor this  ending, to make it more chaste and less violent. But that central image  -- a man "kissing" an unconscious woman -- made it into the Disney  version, and has survived into the present day.​There are also a number of critics who have said that this movie was targeted to the _Frozen _fans. That it was targeted to girls and moms. But _Maleficent_ is  a commentary on current male and female relationships. It's a  commentary on rape culture. And much more, it's a story that allows a  woman to recover. It gives her agency. It gives her power. It allows her  to reclaim the story. And this is something that can't be ignored.
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/hayle...ene_b_5445974.html?ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000046

*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*


*'We were very conscious that it was a metaphor for rape': Angelina  Jolie reveals the powerful meaning behind harrowing Maleficent  wing-tearing scene*

During a live broadcast on BBC Radio 4's Woman's Hour show on Tuesday, the UN Special Envoy 
- who was in town to attend the End Sexual Violence In Conflict Global Summit - opened up about 
the harrowing scene in which her character has her wings ripped off her body by a childhood friend.

'We  were very conscious, the writer [Linda Woolverton] and I, that it was a  metaphor for rape,' she explained of the act of violence that takes  place as her character is in a drug-induced sleep. 'And 
that this would be the thing that would make her lose sight of that.






A dark twist on the classic fairytale: During an  interview with BBC Radio 4's Woman's Hour on Tuesday, Angelina Jolie  revealed how a scene in her blockbuster Disney movie Maleficent was a  metaphor for rape

'At a certain point, the question of the story is what could possibly bring her back?' she continued.

The mom-of-six went on to explain that while it is 'an extreme Disney, fun version of it', at its core, 
the  film is about 'abuse, and how the abused then have a choice of abusing  others or overcoming and remaining loving, open people'.

She  added of the 'beautifully written' storyline: 'The question was asked:  "What could make a woman become so dark and lose all sense of her  maternity, her womanhood and her softness?" Something would have to be  so violent and aggressive.'

Woolverton  previously explained during a separate interview that the movie was 'a  reinvention, not just a retelling' of the classic Sleeping Beauty  fairytale, which explains this new, unexplored backstory that has been  delved into.

 'We were very conscious that it was a metaphor  for rape': The actress explained how the scene in which her character  has her wings ripped off her body while in a drug-induced sleep had to  be something 'so violent and aggressive' that it would make her 'lose  all sense of her maternity, her womanhood and her softness'

'[We]  created a past for her that led to the moment in which she curses  Aurora, then takes us past that moment from Maleficent's point of view,'  she said.

During  her candid and insightful interview, 39-year-old Jolie also talked  about her 2011 film In The Land Of Blood And Honey, which she both wrote  and directed, detailing the rape of Muslim women 
in Bosnia. 

'I did not realise, of course, how emotional it would be,' she said of filming the graphic rape scenes.
The  actress said she was prompted to make the film after being 'very  emotionally moved' by the stories she heard from the survivors of rape  that she had met during her visit to the region.
She explained of what drove her to lift the lid on the horror: 'Beyond it being this particular issue... 
I wanted to ask the question: "How is it that people who are friends and lovers become enemies 
and get to the point where they could kill each other?" I really wanted to understand that.'

Speaking of the scenes, she insisted: 'What's interesting is it's not actually very graphic.'
She continued: 'It's what you don't see, I think, that we've left to the imagination. There's no nudity 
in the rape and you don't see as much. Sometimes staying on the woman's face, seeing her 
reaction, it's not so graphic, but it brings so much emotion to mind that it feels even more 
upsetting and graphic.'  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...earing-scene-metaphor-rape.html#ixzz34NoQ7IR5 
​


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie Angers Chinese Fans Into Possible 'Maleficent' Boycott*

*The Huffington Post  *




                               The Chinese government softened for Angelina Jolie, letting her fiancé, Brad Pitt, into the country  for the ongoing "Maleficent" press tour despite the fact that he was  banned from China after filming "Seven Years In Tibet." Now, Jolie's the  one on the outs with the nationalists.
The Independent  reports that the A-lister and UN Goodwill Ambassador recently &#8220;became  the subject of controversy in China, after she labelled film director  Ang Lee Taiwanese, not Chinese, inadvertently embroiling herself in  complex cross-Strait relations.&#8221;
It seems Jolie was asked by an AP  reporter during a "Maleficent" press conference in Shanghai to name her  favorite Chinese director. Her answer, reprinted in the Independent and  the Wall Street Journal, was arguably carefully delivered:
&#8220;I am  not sure if you consider Ang Lee Chinese, he&#8217;s Taiwanese but he does  many Chinese-language films with many Chinese artists and actors, and I  think his works and the actors in his films are the ones I am most  familiar with and very fond of,&#8221; she reportedly said.
The speech was &#8220;widely&#8221;  disseminated across Chinese media, according to the Chinese-language  news site ET Today. Those who took issue with it pounced on Jolie&#8217;s  reference to Lee as Taiwanese. 
&#8220;By implying that Taiwan and China  are two separate countries, in a moment of excitement, a brilliant  woman [Jolie] became a stupid laughing stock,&#8221; said one Chinese Weibo  user, according to the Independent. Another reportedly labelled Jolie a  &#8220;deranged Taiwan independence supporter.&#8221;
China has disputed the  sovereignty of Taiwan since a rival government was established on the  island in 1949, after the Chinese Civil War. Tensions have cooled, but  China still sees Taiwan as a &#8220;renegade province&#8221; they are prepared to  take by force, as the WSJ reports.
&#8220;It&#8217;s  not clear whether Ms. Jolie knew that she risked getting caught in the  cross-Strait cross-fire,&#8221; continues the WSJ story, &#8220;but her comments  certainly set off a volley of scathing comments among Chinese Internet  users, with some threatening to boycott her movies for, as one put it,  'disrespecting China&#8217;s sovereignty.'"
The movie has yet to open in China, but has held at number two in Taipei since its opening on May 30. 
Indeed, the WSJ reports, there&#8217;s been a &#8220;new surge in popularity&#8221;  for the "Maleficent" star in Taiwan because of her comments. As the  saying must go in the very large Jolie-Pitt household: you can&#8217;t win &#8216;em  all.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/...-taiwan_n_5481684.html?utm_hp_ref=mostpopular


----------



## Singra

LADC_chick said:


> I just read this great piece on BuzzFeed about her: Angelina Jolies Perfect Game. It's very lengthy, but it's also well-researched.
> 
> To answer someone's question above about the BRCA1 gene that Angelina wrote about in the NYT op-ed, not only did her mother die from cancer, but I believe the same month that the op-ed piece went to press, Angelina's aunt (her mother's sister) passed away from cancer.
> 
> As for the "homewrecking" label, Angelina and Brad are not the first to have possibly started something while attached to another. The third person in that triangle is very likely guilty of the same thing...



Thanks for posting this, I think it's the most interesting article I've read on AJ.


----------



## Ladybug09

limom said:


> Well, thanks for holding back
> But how can you be mad at:



I loved him as Tristian. He was soooooo handsome.


----------



## limom

gazoo said:


> Angelina hasn't been an angel for sure.  She was a wild child.  As I'm sure many of us were.  I am more interested in the woman she is today and what will become of her.  It's been fascinating to me to see her metamorphosis.  Whether it is based purely on altruism or not matters not to me, since I know her actions today are doing good for causes that have remained unmentioned for too long a time.  It will be interesting to see where she is at in 10 or 20 years.



I have heard that she was super smart and that he was the bimbo in the relationship.
I also heard that she would eat him up and spit him out.
I heard that she was kind to her employes.
As far as her altruism, she is helping women and children who might have never been helped before, so kudos to her.
20 years from now?
Hopefully still going and mostly directing.
She is also setting her children for careers in entertainment.
That talk about the other kids being scared of her is pure PR!


----------



## gazoo

limom said:


> I have heard that she was super smart and that he was the bimbo in the relationship.
> I also heard that she would eat him up and spit him out.
> I heard that she was kind to her employes.
> As far as her altruism, she is helping women and children who might have never been helped before, so kudos to her.
> 20 years from now?
> Hopefully still going and mostly directing.
> She is also setting her children for careers in entertainment.
> That talk about the other kids being scared of her is pure PR!



I agree, Brad seems very vain and bimbotic.


----------



## limom

gazoo said:


> I agree, Brad seems very vain and bimbotic.



But he sure is pretty!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He's teflon. But I think he is just as shrewd. I don't think she would ever be with a wimp. Not at this stage of the game.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> He's teflon. But I think he is just as shrewd. I don't think she would ever be with a wimp. Not at this stage of the game.



She was brought up in the business so advantage Angie
A wimp, no.
A follower, maybe.


----------



## Swanky

*Camilla & Angelina Meeting of Famous Ex-Side Pieces ...Who Wins?*

 *         6/13/2014 6:46 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *







* 

*





Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz34XKRZCIj


----------



## csre

Bentley1 said:


> Agree. The photos where her face looks good are usually heavily photoshopped, otherwise she looks tired, sick and gaunt. As for her body, it never looks good, imo. She and Matthew Mcconaughy (sp) both have the same sick "one foot in the grave" look to them sadly.



Mcconaughy? Really? 
Other  than for some of his roles (Dallas buyers club and true detective), he has always been super healthy looking IMO.


Regarding Angie, I do think she looks thin, but I still love and admire her. I don't see why people keep on trying to use her  past against her even though she has been a different person for years. 
And I hate when we (women) pass so mucho criticism among each other for body "issues" (too fat, too thin, old, wrinkled, with cellulite, ugly hair and so on)


----------



## Freckles1

gazoo said:


> i agree, brad seems very vain and bimbotic.




+1


----------



## Bentley1

csre said:


> Mcconaughy? Really?
> 
> Other  than for some of his roles (Dallas buyers club and true detective), he has always been super healthy looking IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding Angie, I do think she looks thin, but I still love and admire her. I don't see why people keep on trying to use her  past against her even though she has been a different person for years.
> 
> And I hate when we (women) pass so mucho criticism among each other for body "issues" (too fat, too thin, old, wrinkled, with cellulite, ugly hair and so on)




Yes, McConaunaghy. 

He looks like he's been dying a slow death since he lost all that weight for the Dallas buyers Club.  He looks sick and unhealthy and hasn't bounced back. Angie looks similar. 

And it's not a man woman thing, it's a human thing. It's not a criticism, it's an observation. I'm observing that this human being looks sick. Re her past, her past is part of who she is today, she doesn't live in a vacuum where her past is magically erased and forgotten. If some people don't want to forget or see her differently, then they don't. I, for one, will never see home wreckers differently no matter how many years pass. It's a nasty character flaw and I hope to never know one in my life. So...


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Camilla & Angelina Meeting of Famous Ex-Side Pieces ...Who Wins?*
> 
> *         6/13/2014 6:46 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz34XKRZCIj




At this point, I would Camilla wins. Her prince married her. &#128539;


----------



## LADC_chick

Maybe they're both winning in different ways. Camilla got a ring, but Angelina has her family with Brad. That's a bond that won't ever be broken even if the two were to split up.


----------



## Swanky

I think it's just a stupid headline  lol


----------



## jun3machina

That title totally discredits why she was there and what she was representing.

As far as 'homewrecker' goes....it takes two to tango...and if brad was so happy with his 'home' with JA...I don't think he would have strayed...it's pretty pathetic that there's a group of women out there whp have it ob their heads its 100% Angelina's fault (the jen & Brad breakup). People fall in love. They fall out of love. Divorce happens every day. But its never just one persons fault. Give the human heart a lil credit for being a complex entity rather than a black and whte thing bonded by a superficial wedding ring


----------



## Bentley1

I also think it's pathetic there's a group of Angelina fans out there who think dating a married man is ok and normal. Both she and brad were wrong, doesn't absolve her from being a home wrecker, she knew exactly what she was doing. As Nene from RHOA would put it "close your legs to married men." It is what it is, can't pretty it up. Lol


----------



## twinkle.tink

Bentley1 said:


> And it's not a man woman thing, it's a human thing. It's not a criticism, it's an observation. I'm observing that this human being looks sick. Re her past, her past is part of who she is today, she doesn't live in a vacuum where her past is magically erased and forgotten. If some people don't want to forget or see her differently, then they don't. I, for one, will never see home wreckers differently no matter how many years pass. It's a nasty character flaw and I hope to never know one in my life. So...



Thank you for saying far more eloquently than I could.

On the health thing...yeah for me more of an observation on the actual look AND it fascinates me about the perception. So many people say...gorgeous...and so much, it truly puzzles me. Her eyes are almost yellow in some pics, her skin is ashen and clammy, to me she looks so sick. Not just thin, sick. Hep C comes to mind, so I googled it...I really don't follow...and see that was a rumor last year. 

On her as a person...everyone has a past. Everyone has done stuff they would rather forget, have forgotten...and by in large, I really do believe in that.  What she did, at least twice, makes me look side eye at her...but I had actually already marked down to human follies and 'I have no monkeys in this circus'......but then that magazine came out. The one with Brad and AJ playing house, with a passel of cute kids, before even the divorce. Cruel, rude and just so unnecessary...and to admit (and celebrate) it was her idea. That, is what made me initially dislike her. I dislike him, even more. The lack of empathy to do that magazine is, to me, starling and telling. 

I also think it was incredibly ridiculous and self serving to make her surgeries public in the way she did. By all means, do the testing, take whatever means necessary and that you want done to your  own body. But then to take that and frame it as education and a PSA?  Just wrong. Incredibly brave? Umm, sorry...I think every women would love to have the means, time and support to ensure our heath.  

The way she did it, as she does just all PR, frames her in way that if one says anything negative about her, one looks like one is being petty. So, yes...I do believe it is a game for her. One she plays very well. 

With that said...as I have acquiesced: She is giving considerable time, effort, exposure and monetary support to causes that really need it....I do think well of her for it...

But, based on what I observed, heard and read (and confirmed in the recent article) I do believe believe that she is not a very nice person, who plays a very good game. JMHO




Babydoll Chanel said:


> ... And? Does all that make her a terrible human being?



So, no...I don't think she is a terrible human being.

But, the comment I was responding to was:



Chanel522 said:


> She's truly an amazing human being.   Incredibly generous and genuinely seems to want to do all she can to  make a difference in the world.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> How is it "cold and calculating" to  co-host and speak at the Global Summit to End Sexual Violence In  Conflict?



I don't think it's mean or a stretch to think it's more cold and  calculating than actual empathy. She has shown over and over that she  has little to none. It is a not a one off situation or topic...it is  repeated. People like to hate on celebrities for being out of touch or  oblivious or just plain dumb...but she has done some real, significant,  hurtful things, to real people...sorry, that doesn't get an 'oh, well'  from me.


----------



## jun3machina

Whether or not I am a fan of hers...'marriage' to some does not mean 'marriage' to others. Not everyone believes in that ring and the paperwork and religious nature of 'marriage'. Love trumps a gold band....and such is life that people have changes of the heart


----------



## twinkle.tink

jun3machina said:


> Whether or not I am a fan of hers...'marriage' to some does not mean 'marriage' to others. Not everyone believes in that ring and the paperwork and religious nature of 'marriage'. Love trumps a gold band....and such is life that people have changes of the heart



It does happen...but then one does the honorable thing and personally explain and take care of the situation. As hurtful as it is, one need not be purposely cruel about it.

So when she found herself attracted (mutually so) to Billy Bob, who was engaged and living with Laura Dern, she could have told him...go take care of your ish...not run off to Vegas and marry him.

OK, young, dumb and full of ..... does she learn? No, this time it's a married man...and let's just deny anything happened and then...the kicker? Let's be purposely cruel and do an a glossy editorial spread as a happy little family, before the divorce is final. Let's not forget the added insult to injury...after years of denying anything happened while he was still married, they just fessed up...so she gets to go through that humiliation, one more time.


----------



## Bentley1

jun3machina said:


> Whether or not I am a fan of hers...'marriage' to some does not mean 'marriage' to others. Not everyone believes in that ring and the paperwork and religious nature of 'marriage'. Love trumps a gold band....and such is life that people have changes of the heart




Sorry, this made no sense to me so I can't even comment properly. You're talking about someone who has been married before and is engaged to be married again. So, apparently, she does believe in marriage and so does her cheating fiancé. 

And if one has a change of heart or falls in love with a married Individual, then handle it with grace and class not a pigs in heat. Its part of what separates humans from animals.


----------



## Swanky

Brad cheated, Ang didn't. . . . that said, she knew full well he was married and they got pregnant before the ink dried   It's trashy behavior IMO.  But he's the one in the wrong to me.


----------



## Swanky

I can't believe I just commented. . . . are we still not over this?  Seems like the 3 involved have moved on! lol!


----------



## katie1221

twinkle.tink said:


> Thank you for saying far more eloquently than I could.
> 
> On the health thing...yeah for me more of an observation on the actual look AND it fascinates me about the perception. So many people say...gorgeous...and so much, it truly puzzles me. Her eyes are almost yellow in some pics, her skin is ashen and clammy, to me she looks so sick. Not just thin, sick. Hep C comes to mind, so I googled it...I really don't follow...and see that was a rumor last year.
> 
> On her as a person...everyone has a past. Everyone has done stuff they would rather forget, have forgotten...and by in large, I really do believe in that.  What she did, at least twice, makes me look side eye at her...but I had actually already marked down to human follies and 'I have no monkeys in this circus'......but then that magazine came out. The one with Brad and AJ playing house, with a passel of cute kids, before even the divorce. Cruel, rude and just so unnecessary...and to admit (and celebrate) it was her idea. That, is what made me initially dislike her. I dislike him, even more. The lack of empathy to do that magazine is, to me, starling and telling.
> 
> I also think it was incredibly ridiculous and self serving to make her surgeries public in the way she did. By all means, do the testing, take whatever means necessary and that you want done to your  own body. But then to take that and frame it as education and a PSA?  Just wrong. Incredibly brave? Umm, sorry...I think every women would love to have the means, time and support to ensure our heath.
> 
> The way she did it, as she does just all PR, frames her in way that if one says anything negative about her, one looks like one is being petty. So, yes...I do believe it is a game for her. One she plays very well.
> 
> With that said...as I have acquiesced: She is giving considerable time, effort, exposure and monetary support to causes that really need it....I do think well of her for it...
> 
> But, based on what I observed, heard and read (and confirmed in the recent article) I do believe believe that she is not a very nice person, who plays a very good game. JMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no...I don't think she is a terrible human being.
> 
> But, the comment I was responding to was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's mean or a stretch to think it's more cold and  calculating than actual empathy. She has shown over and over that she  has little to none. It is a not a one off situation or topic...it is  repeated. People like to hate on celebrities for being out of touch or  oblivious or just plain dumb...but she has done some real, significant,  hurtful things, to real people...sorry, that doesn't get an 'oh, well'  from me.




To preface, I'm not calling you out.. I just cant figure how to post regular on my iPad! But I agree with you and everyone else that she doesn't have a stellar rap sheet... No one does. I do think that brad was more in the wrong for the relationship scandal than she was bc he was married and she wasn't. That aside, I don't think you can discount her empathy for the individuals she's brought attention to and dedicated her time supporting. It wasn't singular events but year over year. That's not cold and calculating to me. That's someone seeing a person(people) and loving them, wanting to share their story, and she has the platform to do so. What does she get from doing that!? There's no direct benefit, no movie roles or more money. I truly believe that adopting Maddox gave her a vastly different and selfless perspective on life and the situation of others. Angelina was very open about how much Maddox changed her life.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I can't believe I just commented. . . . are we still not over this?  Seems like the 3 involved have moved on! lol!



I actually agree...which is why I didn't bring any of that up pages ago and just left it at, I believe she is cold and calculating....

...but then again, it is pretty significant and she did basically just white wash it out (change the subject)....so perhaps that is why it still comes out. It is hard to ignore such a perfect example of lack of empathy, when explaining why you don't think she is such an incredible human being


----------



## Swanky

Especially considering BBob cheated on her w/ their therapist


----------



## twinkle.tink

katie1221 said:


> I agree with you that she doesn't have a stellar rap sheet... No one does. But I don't think you can discount her empathy and love for the individuals she's brought attention to and dedicated her time supporting. It wasn't singular events but year over year. That's not cold and calculating to me. That's someone seeing a person(people) and loving them, wanting to share their story, and she has the platform to do so. What does she get from doing that!? There's no direct benefit, no movie roles or more money. I truly believe that adopting Maddox gave her a vastly different and selfless perspective on life and the situation of others. Angelina was very open about how much Maddox changed her life.



You know, this is a very good point. One I would normally agree with and could believe, would in fact, normally stretch (want) to believe...it just doesn't ring true for me.

We hear negative stories galore about everybody in our lives...in reality, I discount a significant amount of those...those I don't discount, I still don't care or forgive. Good people do bad things all the time, myself included. We're all human. 

To me, she is just not a good person. I don't want to beat a dead horse, but really it is the magazine that keeps coming up for me. 

Who does that? Who sleeps with a married man, facilitates a divorce (I agree: Brad is the cheater, but I do believe she went after him....sorry, not sorry...the way I feel)...AND then celebrates it with a magazine pictorial playing house! 

That is cruel and calculated and had a lot of thought put into it. It also took a lot of time to produce, so the plug could have been pulled at any time. It takes a cold heart to plan, execute, wait for that to come out and then watch the pain it causes unfold. That is not some mistake, some emotion, that is cold and calculated. 

In the years since, she could have been remorseful or apologized,  but she has continued to be flip and crass about it and make no mistake about it...do her part in keeping it stirred up.


----------



## daffyduck

^twinkle.tink - you sound like you are taking Angelina J. too personally. Are you JA in disguise? Just kidding...but in a serious note, Brad's relationship with Angie is longer than his marriage with Jen. I'm not excusing what he did, but he broke his own marriage, because he desperately wanted a family and now he has that and all is well for all them...at the end, happiness wins!


----------



## gemini582

I can't believe it's almost a decade later and people are still arguing over this.


----------



## Bentley1

twinkle.tink said:


> Thank you for saying far more eloquently than I could.
> 
> On the health thing...yeah for me more of an observation on the actual look AND it fascinates me about the perception. So many people say...gorgeous...and so much, it truly puzzles me. Her eyes are almost yellow in some pics, her skin is ashen and clammy, to me she looks so sick. Not just thin, sick. Hep C comes to mind, so I googled it...I really don't follow...and see that was a rumor last year.
> 
> On her as a person...everyone has a past. Everyone has done stuff they would rather forget, have forgotten...and by in large, I really do believe in that.  What she did, at least twice, makes me look side eye at her...but I had actually already marked down to human follies and 'I have no monkeys in this circus'......but then that magazine came out. The one with Brad and AJ playing house, with a passel of cute kids, before even the divorce. Cruel, rude and just so unnecessary...and to admit (and celebrate) it was her idea. That, is what made me initially dislike her. I dislike him, even more. The lack of empathy to do that magazine is, to me, starling and telling.
> 
> I also think it was incredibly ridiculous and self serving to make her surgeries public in the way she did. By all means, do the testing, take whatever means necessary and that you want done to your  own body. But then to take that and frame it as education and a PSA?  Just wrong. Incredibly brave? Umm, sorry...I think every women would love to have the means, time and support to ensure our heath.
> 
> The way she did it, as she does just all PR, frames her in way that if one says anything negative about her, one looks like one is being petty. So, yes...I do believe it is a game for her. One she plays very well.
> 
> With that said...as I have acquiesced: She is giving considerable time, effort, exposure and monetary support to causes that really need it....I do think well of her for it...
> 
> But, based on what I observed, heard and read (and confirmed in the recent article) I do believe believe that she is not a very nice person, who plays a very good game. JMHO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, no...I don't think she is a terrible human being.
> 
> But, the comment I was responding to was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it's mean or a stretch to think it's more cold and  calculating than actual empathy. She has shown over and over that she  has little to none. It is a not a one off situation or topic...it is  repeated. People like to hate on celebrities for being out of touch or  oblivious or just plain dumb...but she has done some real, significant,  hurtful things, to real people...sorry, that doesn't get an 'oh, well'  from me.


----------



## gemini582

In other news...


*Angelina Jolie Is Made an Honorary Dame by the Queen*

Just call her Dame Angelina! 

Angelina Jolie was awarded with the honorary title by Queen Elizabeth II in London Friday, PEOPLE has confirmed. 

The actress and humanitarian, 39, who co-chaired a global summit to end sexual violence in conflict in London this week, was made an honorary Dame Commander of the Most Distinguished Order of St. Michael and St. George for extraordinary service to U.K. foreign policy. 

The title is the female equivalent of an honorary knighthood. Jolie is among a thousand people named on the Queen's annual Birthday Honours list, which also awarded a knighthood to Daniel Day-Lewis, a Companion of Honour order for Dame Maggie Smith and an Order of the British Empire (OBE) for Homeland star Damian Lewis. 

Jolie's honor recognizes her contribution towards the British foreign policy objective to end sexual violence in conflict  she founded the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative (PSVI) in the U.K. two years ago. 

"To receive an honor related to foreign policy means a great deal to me, as it is what I wish to dedicate my working life to," Jolie, who is a U.N. special envoy, said on learning of her award. "Working on PSVI and with survivors of rape is an honor in itself. I know that succeeding in our goals will take a lifetime, and I am dedicated to it for all of mine."


----------



## twinkle.tink

gemini582 said:


> In other news...
> 
> 
> *Angelina Jolie Is Made an Honorary Dame by the Queen*
> 
> Just call her Dame Angelina!
> 
> Angelina Jolie was awarded with the honorary title by Queen Elizabeth II in London Friday, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> 
> The actress and humanitarian, 39, who co-chaired a global summit to end sexual violence in conflict in London this week, was made an honorary Dame Commander of the Most Distinguished Order of St. Michael and St. George for extraordinary service to U.K. foreign policy.
> 
> The title is the female equivalent of an honorary knighthood. Jolie is among a thousand people named on the Queen's annual Birthday Honours list, which also awarded a knighthood to Daniel Day-Lewis, a Companion of Honour order for Dame Maggie Smith and an Order of the British Empire (OBE) for Homeland star Damian Lewis.
> 
> Jolie's honor recognizes her contribution towards the British foreign policy objective to end sexual violence in conflict  she founded the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative (PSVI) in the U.K. two years ago.
> 
> "To receive an honor related to foreign policy means a great deal to me, as it is *what I wish to dedicate my working life to,*" Jolie, who is a U.N. special envoy, said on learning of her award. "Working on PSVI and with survivors of rape is an honor in itself. *I know that succeeding in our goals will take a lifetime, and I am dedicated to it for all of mine."*



If she truly means this, more power to her.

She has been stepping it up and doing more. Let's see what she does.


----------



## sdkitty

twinkle.tink said:


> If she truly means this, more power to her.
> 
> She has been stepping it up and doing more. Let's see what she does.


Regardless of her personal life or past discretions, it's hard not to give her credit for her humanitarian work.


I really think Brad was probably stuck with the proverbial lightening bolt when he met her. 
I remember when I saw the billboard for Mr & Mrs Smith how striking they looked together.


Not that it's an excuse for leaving his wife but let's face it, Jennifer Aniston is a very wealthy, famous beautiful woman so although I'm sure she suffered pain and humiliation, she's still far better off than most.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

twinkle.tink said:


> It does happen...but then one does the honorable thing and personally explain and take care of the situation. As hurtful as it is, one need not be purposely cruel about it.
> 
> So when she found herself attracted (mutually so) to Billy Bob, who was engaged and living with Laura Dern, she could have told him...go take care of your ish...not run off to Vegas and marry him.
> 
> OK, young, dumb and full of ..... does she learn? No, this time it's a married man...and let's just deny anything happened and then...the kicker? Let's be purposely cruel and do an a glossy editorial spread as a happy little family, before the divorce is final. Let's not forget the added insult to injury...after years of denying anything happened while he was still married, they just fessed up...so she gets to go through that humiliation, one more time.



Billy Bob was married when he was engaged to Laura Dern. I don't know how Laura has managed to escape the vitriol. His ex wife hated her.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Billy Bob was married when he was engaged to Laura Dern. I don't know how Laura has managed to escape the vitriol. His ex wife hated her.



Because she is plain as toast and not in your face, imo.


----------



## Swanky

ITA about her work and humanitarianism, its speaks for itself.  But I also agree it does not wash her clean of her  personal life behavior. . . . they're totally different things.  Plenty of people are amazing philanthropists or humanitarians and make shady personal decisions 


*Arise Dame Angelina: After days of hobnobbing at rape summit, starstruck William Hague hands Tinseltown's queen Jolie a gong*



*Foreign Secretary William Hague has made Hollywood actress a dame*

*Miss Jolie, 39, given surprise accolade as part of Queen's birthday honours*
*She and Hague have been working together at a summit on rape in London*
*Hugely unusual for an American citizen to receive an honour from Britain*
*Star of Tomb Raider said the gong meant a 'great deal' last night
*

  Angelina Jolie has been made a dame by William Hague.
The starstruck Foreign Secretary, who has spent most of the week at the Hollywood actresss side, bestowed the surprise accolade on her as part of the Queens birthday honours.
The pair have been working closely together at a summit on rape in London  despite the escalating political and military crises in Iraq, Syria and Ukraine.







  Star power: William Hague, in Chelsea boots, with wife Ffion and Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt yesterday







Starstruck: The Foreign Secretary, centre, has given the Hollywood star, right, a surprise gong as part of the Queen's birthday honours







Speech: The actress, a UN Special Envoy, talks to those attending the summit. The honour recognises her 'extraordinary' work to stamp out rape as a weapon in war zones 

'We can never again plead ignorance': Jolie closes rape summit

Miss Jolie, the 39-year-old star of Tomb Raider, said: It means a great deal to me. 
But eyebrows were raised at the headline-grabbing damehood, which seals two years of growing friendship between the A-list actress and Mr Hague.
As an American citizen, it is highly unusual that Miss Jolie has received an honour from Britain. 

*Labour MP Paul Flynn said that giving a top award to a celebrity with friends in high places rather than an unsung British hero undermined the credibility of the honours system.
The honours system is becoming increasingly discredited and this is another step in that direction, he said.
Angelina Jolie is doing creditable work but it is ridiculous to honour people who are already over-endowed with privileges and wealth.
Critics also said damehoods are usually bestowed later in life, after a recipient has earned a lower honour such as an OBE or a CBE.* 

'We haven't done enough' Jolie at sexual violence summit






Arrival: Miss Jolie and partner Brad Pitt arrive at the summit. The actress said the honour meant 'a great deal'




 Miss Jolie and Brad Pitt. Eyebrows were raised at the headline-grabbing damehood last night - which seals two years of growing friendship between the A-list actress and Mr Hague 

The honour to Miss Jolie, a UN Special Envoy, recognises her extraordinary work to stamp out rape as a weapon in war zones, culminating in a landmark international summit in London to tackle the menace.
Mr Hague said she thoroughly deserved the award because she had made a real difference and achieved lasting results, referring to the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative the pair launched in 2012.
Miss Jolie said: To receive an honour related to foreign policy means a great deal to me, as it is what I wish to dedicate my working life to.
She becomes an honorary Dame Commander of the Most Distinguished Order of Saint Michael and Saint George. 

It is awarded to those who render extraordinary or important non-military service in a foreign country.
It can also be conferred for important or loyal service in relation to foreign and Commonwealth affairs.
Mr Hague and Miss Jolie have made a number of visits to war zones around the world together.




New friends: Hague's wife Ffion - who usually shuns publicity - and Miss Jolie at the Global Summit To End Sexual Violence in London. It is highly unusual for an American citizen to receive an honour from Britain






Coverage: How the Mail covered the summit - which took place despite escalating crises in Iraq and Syria

The Foreign Secretary has seemed bewitched by the actress all week, with he and David Cameron looking like awestruck schoolboys when they welcomed her to Britain on Tuesday.
Mr Hague gushed that she was a pleasure to work with, and said her power to speak to the whole world and his levers of decision-making and action were a formidable combination.
Whitehall officials confirmed Miss Jolies damehood was an honour from the Foreign Office ... for services to UK foreign policy and the campaign to end war zone sexual violence.
The Foreign Office refused to confirm it was Mr Hague who had nominated Miss Jolie. 

 Her partner Brad Pitt and Mr Hagues wife Ffion, who usually shuns publicity, were also present.
Later he said he and US Secretary of State John Kerry, who also attended the summit, had obviously discussed the deepening conflict in Iraq.
Downing Street defended Mr Hagues decision to devote a week to accompanying Miss Jolie. 

Mr Cameron believed it was the right thing to do to carry on with the very important initiative, said a spokesman, who insisted Mr Hague had not taken his eye off the ball on Iraq.


----------



## Swanky

*THE LIFE AND TIMES OF ANGELINA...
*
In 1995, Angelina married Hackers  co-star Jonny Lee Miller.
 She wore black leather pants and a white top  with Jonny's name reportedly scribbled in her own blood to the ceremony. 

 During the split from Miller, she had her first openly gay relationship. She  began dating her 'Foxfire' co-star Jenny Shimizu, in 1998.
 The following year, Jolie married  Academy Award-winning actor Billy Bob Thornton.
 In 2001, Angelina Jolie  and Billy Bob Thornton reportedly signed their wills in blood.
 Throughout their relationship, they wore vials of each other's blood on a matching necklace. 

 That same year, Angelina caused a  stir when she and her producer brother James Haven shared a passionate  kiss at the Oscars after she won the award for Girl, Interrupted. 

 She has fourteen known tattoos,  including one with the Latin proverb 'quod me nutrit me destruit' - which means 'what nourishes me destroys me'.
 She also has the Tennessee Williams  quote: 'A prayer for the wild at heart, kept in cages', as well as a  twelve-inch-by-eight-inch tiger.
 She also has seven sets of geographical  coordinates indicating the birthplaces of her children and her partner  Brad Pitt.
 She has covered or removed several of her tattoos, including the name of her second husband Billy Bob, and  the Chinese characters for death and courage. 


*... AND HER PEARLS OF WISDOM
*
*On growing up*: 'When other little girls wanted to be ballet dancers, I wanted to be a vampire.'
*On other people's opinions of her*: 'If I make a fool of myself, who cares? I'm not frightened by anyone's perception of me.'
*On depression*: 'Therapy? I don't need that. The roles that I choose are my therapy.'
*On death*: 'Because I am a bad girl, people automatically think that I am a  bad girl. Or that I carry a dark secret with me or I'm obsessed  with death. The truth is that I am probably the least morbid person one  can meet. If I think more about death than some other people, it is  probably because I love life more than they do.'
*On settling down*: 'I never felt settled or calm. You can't really commit to life when you feel that.'
*On her sexuality*: 'Honestly, I like everything, boyish girls, girlish boys, the heavy and the skinny.'
*On adoption*: 'I'm drawn to kids that are already  born. I think some people are meant to do certain things and I believe  I'm meant to find my children in the world somewhere and not necessarily have them genetically.'
*On the blood virals necklaces*: 'It was never a vial anyway. It  was like a flower press. It was like from a slight cut on your finger  and you press your fingerprint in. It was kind of a sweet gesture.'
*On her sanity*: 'There's certainly a  side of me that isn't completely... sane. Or completely 'even' all the  time. We all have our dark sides.'


 Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2657489/After-hobnobbing-starstruck-Hague-hands-Tinseltowns-queen-Angelina-Jolie-gong.html#ixzz34cgthfJl


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/14/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-catch-a-flight-out-of-london/

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt make their way through Heathrow Airport to catch a flight out of town on Saturday (June 14) in London, England.

The engaged couple had been in town to attend the Global Summit to End Sexual Violence in Conflict, where she was a featured speaker throughout the conference.

During her time in London, Angelina was made an honorary dame by Queen Elizabeth II, though she wont be able to use the official title as she is not a British or Commonwealth citizen.


----------



## pukasonqo

twinkle.tink said:


> It does happen...but then one does the honorable thing and personally explain and take care of the situation. As hurtful as it is, one need not be purposely cruel about it.
> 
> So when she found herself attracted (mutually so) to Billy Bob, who was engaged and living with Laura Dern, she could have told him...go take care of your ish...not run off to Vegas and marry him.
> 
> OK, young, dumb and full of ..... does she learn? No, this time it's a married man...and let's just deny anything happened and then...the kicker? Let's be purposely cruel and do an a glossy editorial spread as a happy little family, before the divorce is final. Let's not forget the added insult to injury...after years of denying anything happened while he was still married, they just fessed up...so she gets to go through that humiliation, one more time.




takes two to tango. both, brad and billy bob, have as much responsibility as angelina
nobody snatched them away from their SO, they chose to cheat so, why dump all at her doorstep?


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## Sasha2012

She's spent the week putting her worldwide super-stardom to good use by appearing at a sexual violence summit in London for the past week. 

And Angelina Jolie returned to Los Angeles an honorary dame as she jetted into LAX Airport on Saturday after having her 'extraordinary' work formally recognised as part of Queen Elizabeth II's birthday honours.

The 39-year-old actress was spotted arriving back on home turf alongside her doting fiance, Brad Pitt, and two of their children, Maddox, 12, and Zahara, nine, after a busy week under the spotlight of the world's media.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-LA-sexual-violence-summit.html#ixzz34fzQ7RBm


----------



## Ladybug09

gemini582 said:


> In other news...
> 
> 
> *Angelina Jolie Is Made an Honorary Dame by the Queen*
> 
> Just call her Dame Angelina!
> 
> Angelina Jolie was awarded with the honorary title by Queen Elizabeth II in London Friday, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> 
> The actress and humanitarian, 39, who co-chaired a global summit to end sexual violence in conflict in London this week, was made an honorary Dame Commander of the Most Distinguished Order of St. Michael and St. George for extraordinary service to U.K. foreign policy.
> 
> The title is the female equivalent of an honorary knighthood. Jolie is among a thousand people named on the Queen's annual Birthday Honours list, which also awarded a knighthood to Daniel Day-Lewis, a Companion of Honour order for Dame Maggie Smith and an Order of the British Empire (OBE) for Homeland star Damian Lewis.
> 
> Jolie's honor recognizes her contribution towards the British foreign policy objective to end sexual violence in conflict  she founded the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative (PSVI) in the U.K. two years ago.
> 
> "To receive an honor related to foreign policy means a great deal to me, as it is what I wish to dedicate my working life to," Jolie, who is a U.N. special envoy, said on learning of her award. "Working on PSVI and with survivors of rape is an honor in itself. I know that succeeding in our goals will take a lifetime, and I am dedicated to it for all of mine."



Get out!! Go Ang!!!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Ah mister Hague. A good friend of Jimmy Savile, using thousands of taxpayers cash for his private housing expenses and covering up abuse scandals in children's homes among his other pastimes. Exquisite company to be seen in.


----------



## Sweetpea83

daffyduck said:


> ^twinkle.tink - *you sound like you are taking Angelina J.* *too personally. Are you JA in disguise?* Just kidding...but in a serious note, Brad's relationship with Angie is longer than his marriage with Jen. I'm not excusing what he did, but he broke his own marriage, because he desperately wanted a family and now he has that and all is well for all them...at the end, happiness wins!







gemini582 said:


> I can't believe it's almost a decade later and people are still arguing over this.



I know, right?!


----------



## Sweetpea83

gemini582 said:


> In other news...
> 
> 
> *Angelina Jolie Is Made an Honorary Dame by the Queen*
> 
> Just call her Dame Angelina!
> 
> Angelina Jolie was awarded with the honorary title by Queen Elizabeth II in London Friday, PEOPLE has confirmed.
> 
> The actress and humanitarian, 39, who co-chaired a global summit to end sexual violence in conflict in London this week, was made an honorary Dame Commander of the Most Distinguished Order of St. Michael and St. George for extraordinary service to U.K. foreign policy.
> 
> The title is the female equivalent of an honorary knighthood. Jolie is among a thousand people named on the Queen's annual Birthday Honours list, which also awarded a knighthood to Daniel Day-Lewis, a Companion of Honour order for Dame Maggie Smith and an Order of the British Empire (OBE) for Homeland star Damian Lewis.
> 
> Jolie's honor recognizes her contribution towards the British foreign policy objective to end sexual violence in conflict  she founded the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative (PSVI) in the U.K. two years ago.
> 
> "To receive an honor related to foreign policy means a great deal to me, as it is what I wish to dedicate my working life to," Jolie, who is a U.N. special envoy, said on learning of her award. "Working on PSVI and with survivors of rape is an honor in itself. I know that succeeding in our goals will take a lifetime, and I am dedicated to it for all of mine."





What an honor!! That's awesome to hear..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Japan 6-21-14


----------



## Chanel522

Ang always looks so happy and gorgeous!  The kids are all absolutely beautiful.  They're a very blessed family.


----------



## gazoo

Zahara is stunning!  What a gorgeous little girl.


----------



## Docjeun

Lounorada said:


> Ahhh Gozo, my favourite place on earth


Yes it is beautiful, I was there today.


----------



## Lounorada

Trulyadiva said:


> Yes it is beautiful, I was there today.




Ahh I'm so jealous, lucky you!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Trulyadiva said:


> Yes it is beautiful, I was there today.





Lounorada said:


> Ahh I'm so jealous, lucky you!



So jealous!!!  Hobz biz zejt and a trip to Gozo sounds like heaven to me right now!


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> So jealous!!!  Hobz biz zejt and a trip to Gozo sounds like heaven to me right now!



Mmm, yes that sounds good! But a couple of tasty pastizzi's would be so good right now


----------



## CobaltBlu

Lounorada said:


> Mmm, yes that sounds good! But a couple of tasty pastizzi's would be so good right now



Oh man.......I haven't been back in years, this is making me want to plan a trip so bad!!


----------



## Lounorada

CobaltBlu said:


> Oh man.......I haven't been back in years, this is making me want to plan a trip so bad!!



Its been 4years since my last visit, 4years too long  Next year I'm going back, for definite  I blame Brad and Angie for reminding me how much I wanna go back to Malta/Gozo!


----------



## Docjeun

Lounorada said:


> Its been 4years since my last visit, 4years too long  Next year I'm going back, for definite  I blame Brad and Angie for reminding me how much I wanna go back to Malta/Gozo!


You two must be Maltese am I right?


----------



## Docjeun

When I think of these two there is always one word that comes to my mind "Pretentious".


----------



## Lounorada

Trulyadiva said:


> You two must be Maltese am I right?



No, I'm not Maltese, I've just been there a lot of times! My family had a house in Gozo for a long time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Rad pad! Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt build a skate park in backyard of their multimillion dollar LA compound*





While most parents would prefer that their children never take up skateboarding, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt would be quite happy if one of their brood goes pro.
The famous couple have finally finished work on their Los Angeles, California, compound and have made one very extreme addition - a skate park.
Clearly gunning for coolest parents of the year award, on Thursday the large structure - which spans almost the length of the property's main house - was clearly visible.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...backyard-multimillion-dollar-LA-compound.html


----------



## bisousx

That's awesome.... their backyard looks so desert-like though. Needs a pool in there.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Trulyadiva said:


> You two must be Maltese am I right?



I am not but I lived there for a summer and worked in Mdina and have Maltese family in Msida.

Brad and Angie must know the place pretty well, haven't they each filmed a couple movies there?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Awesome!

*Box Office Milestone: 'Maleficent' Crosses $500M, Angelina Jolie's Career Best*

Over the weekend, _Maleficent_ raced past the $500 million mark at the worldwide box office to become *Angelina Jolie*'s highest-grossing live-action film of all time, not accounting for inflation. Her previous best was _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_, which took in $478.2 million in 2005.
_Maleficent_, a passion project for Jolie, has enjoyed  impressive staying power. In North America, the Disney title stayed in  the top five in its fourth weekend, grossing $13 million for a domestic  total of $186 million.
Overseas, the female-fueled movie took in another $44.7 million from 54 markets, including a $20.3 million debut in China. _Maleficent_ has earned $335.6 million internationally and $521.6 million worldwide.
 Also over the weekend, _Maleficent_ passed up Disney's live-action fairy tale _Oz the Great and Powerful_, which grossed $493.3 million worldwide.
_Maleficent_'s top international markets are Mexico ($40.4  million), Russia ($34.8 million), the U.K. ($25.7 million) and Brazil  $24.2 million. The movie has yet to open in Japan (July 4).


Source: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/box-office-milestone-maleficent-crosses-713905


----------



## MarvelGirl

^Yay! So happy for Angie!


----------



## skarsbabe

bisousx said:


> That's awesome.... their backyard looks so desert-like though. Needs a pool in there.


Believe it does have a few! http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/06/20/article-2663907-1EF3B29B00000578-514_634x570.jpg

"Behind the home are what appears to be two pools - no doubt one salt and one chlorine - with a smaller infinity spa"


----------



## Docjeun

CobaltBlu said:


> I am not but I lived there for a summer and worked in Mdina and have Maltese family in Msida.
> 
> Brad and Angie must know the place pretty well, haven't they each filmed a couple movies there?


Yes parts of a few movies were filmed in Malta.  The only ones I know of are Troy and Pitts last Zombie flick.  Or at least that's what the gossip mags say.  I don't really keep up all that much.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Japan 6-23-14


----------



## Swanky

This one is startling, otherwise I liked the look.
She's not wearing the custom shoes any longer.


----------



## limom

She looks so tiny.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I thought she looked pretty good, until the candid, but even I can see the photoshop, and that is saying something.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think she looks gorgeous..


----------



## Solemony

Her boobs are way out of proportion with the rest of her body. It looks like someone did some stuffing for that dress.


----------



## Freckles1

Solemony said:


> Her boobs are way out of proportion with the rest of her body. It looks like someone did some stuffing for that dress.




Personally I don't think her doctor did a very good job on her reconstructive surgery....


----------



## Sarahs12

Sweetpea83 said:


> Japan 6-21-14
> View attachment 2660098
> 
> View attachment 2660099
> 
> View attachment 2660100
> 
> View attachment 2660101



Anyone know who made her dress?


----------



## Ladybug09

Freckles1 said:


> Personally I don't think her doctor did a very good job on her reconstructive surgery....



That's not fair to say....People do play a part in their own surgeries....I get that she Wanted implants that big...many times drs advise against/or for a particular option, but ultimately, its still the patient's body.

Hers are to big for her super tiny frame and unlike real boobs, as you lose weight, some if the breast tissue tends to go down too...these implant may looks better on her if she weighed a big more.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina's dress has a beautiful silhouette but she looks so fragile.

via Daily Mail


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG Elle Fanning looks stunning! I love her dress!


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina's dress has a beautiful silhouette but she looks so fragile.
> 
> via Daily Mail


Whenever I see those veins in her arms I cringe, not to mention the one in her forehead.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tokyo 6-24-14


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang Elle is Tall!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's a tall 16 year old!


----------



## Chanel522

The second and third pics of Angie in this set are stunning!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Elle is tall! If Ang didn't have on heels she would tower over her.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Tanks A Lot: Watch Brad Pitt Ride In The First &#8216;Fury&#8217; Trailer                  *

&#8220;Just wait until you see it &#8212; what a man can do to another man.&#8221;
 Shia LaBeouf&#8217;s words of wisdom are quiet and cutting, reserved until the very end of the first trailer for &#8220;Fury,&#8221; director David Ayer&#8217;s upcoming World War II thriller. It centers on Wardaddy (Brad Pitt),  the leader of a five-man crew operating a Sherman tank called &#8220;the  Fury.&#8221; Wardaddy has been fighting alongside his fellow soldiers for  years, having started the war killing Germans in Africa.
 &#8220;Now I&#8217;m killing Germans in Germany,&#8221; he tells a rookie played by  Logan Lerman, the newest addition to the tank squad. For his part,  Lerman&#8217;s doe-eyed assistant driver hasn&#8217;t ever even seen the inside of a  tank before.
 &#8220;You will,&#8221; Wardaddy promises.
The trailer gets down in the mud to focus on the nitty, gritty and  dirty sides of war, with strong actors like Jon Bernthal (&#8220;The Walking  Dead&#8221 and Michael Peña (&#8220;End of Watch&#8221 along for the ride. The only  thing that stands between the American forces and success in Germany is a  300-strong squad of Nazis &#8212; and the five tank operators are the only  soldiers who can take them down.
_&#8220;Fury&#8221; hits theaters on November 14._


_Trailer in link_
_http://www.mtv.com/news/1854383/brad-pitt-fury-trailer/
_
_http://www.mtv.com/news/1854383/brad-pitt-fury-trailer/ _


----------



## MarvelGirl

Angie is so gorgeous! Regarding height, the internet says Elle is 5'8" and Ang is 5'7".


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dinner date..west Hollywood 6-28


----------



## angelcove

I'm tired of seeing her in all black and him in all white/cream.


----------



## slowlikehoney

angelcove said:


> I'm tired of seeing her in all black and him in all white/cream.




Amen to that!


----------



## Grace123

I hate his glasses. Too 70's porn star.


----------



## nastasja

MarvelGirl said:


> Angie is so gorgeous! Regarding height, the internet says Elle is 5'8" and Ang is 5'7".




Angie looks so tall in pics. I always assumed she was 5'9" or 5'10"


----------



## Ms Kiah

Unlike many of todays actresses, what Angie wears is not what keeps her relevant.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I consider anything where she doesn't look like she's going to keel over a triumph. She looks good for her here. She doesn't look like her normal sick and pasty.


----------



## Designed_One

grace123 said:


> i hate his glasses. Too 70's porn star.


 
lol


----------



## Swanky

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I consider anything where she doesn't look like she's going to keel over a triumph. She looks good for her here. She doesn't look like her normal sick and pasty.



LOL! Gotta have goals!  Nailed it!


----------



## Ladybug09

Her boobs sit up and out too high. Too big!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ms Kiah said:


> Unlike many of todays actresses, what Angie wears is not what keeps her relevant.


Ita..


----------



## Alexenjie

BadRomance93 said:


> I realized the other day that Brad speaks with the same accent in all of his movies.


I do think Brad can be a very good actor but maybe accents aren't one of his abilities?


----------



## Swanky

I don't love him as an actor, and his "accents" are a big reason why. It's so distracting.


----------



## audreylita

The only movie I ever remember him from is Thelma & Louise.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His acting has improved since he got with her. I don't know if is a coincidence or awareness. 

He was excellent in Jesse James. Should have been Oscar worthy.


----------



## angelcove

Alexenjie said:


> I do think Brad can be a very good actor but maybe accents aren't one of his abilities?



His accents are NOT believable!! He should stick w American accents!


----------



## Swanky

Some of his American accents aren't believable, lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Louis Zamperini, the Inspiration for Angelina Jolie's Unbroken, Dies at 97*

One of the most incredible American lives of the past century has come to an end.  

Louis Zamperini,  a former Olympian who spent 47 days lost at sea and two more years as a  prisoner of war during World War II, has died at age 97, according to  Universal Pictures, which is making a movie of his life.  

The Olean, New York, native passed away after a 40-day battle with pneumonia, said the _Hollywood Reporter_.  

Zamperini recently became fast friends with Angelina Jolie, who is directing the Universal movie, _Unbroken_,  based on the best-selling book by Laura Hillenbrand. He recently called  Jolie a "human dynamo," and added, "I know she will tell this story in  the right way."  

"It is a loss impossible to describe," Jolie said in a statement  about Zamperini's death. "We are all so grateful for how enriched our  lives are for having known him. We will miss him terribly."  

In its own statement, the Zamperini Family said: "Having  overcome insurmountable odds at every turn in his life, Olympic runner  and World War II hero Louis Zamperini has never broken down from a  challenge. He recently faced the greatest challenge of his life with a  life-threatening case of pneumonia. After a 40-day long battle for his  life, he peacefully passed away in the presence of his entire family,  leaving behind a legacy that has touched so many lives. His indomitable  courage and fighting spirit were never more apparent than in these last  days." 

A U.S. track star at the 1936 Olympics in Berlin, Zamperini  became a bombardier in WWII and survived 47 days adrift in a lifeboat  after crashing his plane in the Pacific. He eventually washed up on a  Japanese island and spent the next two years as a prisoner of war.  

Universal Pictures said in a statement that Zamperini  "peacefully passed away in the presence of his entire family, leaving  behind a legacy that has touched so many lives. His indomitable courage  and fighting spirit were never more apparent than in these last days."  

The studio added: "We are so profoundly sad at this moment, and  all of our thoughts and prayers are with the Zamperini family. Louis was  truly one of a kind. He lived the most remarkable life, not because of  the many unbelievable incidents that marked his near century's worth of  years, but because of the spirit with which he faced every one of them." 

_Unbroken_ is due in theaters on Christmas Day. 


Source: http://www.people.com/article/louis-zamperini-world-war-two-hero-of-unbroken-dies


----------



## Tivo

I'm watching Alexander and I have to say I think this movie was when Angelina was at her most beautiful. The movie however, is awful.


----------



## Ladybug09

Yep, baddddd movie!


----------



## Solemony

I agree! It was awful in comparison to her other films as well as to the growing pile of bad films in existence and in the making.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't love him as an actor, and his "accents" are a big reason why. It's so distracting.



This. Stuck out like a sore thumb in Twelve Years a Slave.  He was surprisingly good in World War Z though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie Are Filming a New Movie Together in Malta*

Brangelina will be returning to the big screen  and the movie officially has a setting.  

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie will film an upcoming movie in Malta, the country's leader confirms to PEOPLE.  

"I'm happy that Hollywood producers have once again chosen Malta  for their project and we will be delighted to host Mr. Pitt, Ms. Jolie  and their family for the second time in three years," Prime Minister  Joseph Muscat says. "I'm sure that this film will help put our beautiful  sister island of Gozo on the world map."  

Another source tells PEOPLE the two were spotted in Malta a few  weeks ago, scouting locations near the sea. They'll spend about eight  weeks at the Mgarr ix-Xini bay, the source says. _The Times of Malta_ reports that prep work has already begun on site. 



Pitt, 50, first brought his brood to the Mediterranean nation while shooting _World War Z_ in 2011. The _12 Years a Slave_ star and Jolie, 39, haven't acted together since falling in love on the set of _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_ in 2005.  

In May, PEOPLE confirmed  that the engaged couple will appear together in a film written by  Jolie, although it's unclear whether that project is the one slated to  shoot in Malta. 

 In her recent cover story for PEOPLE, Jolie opened up about the screenplay she penned. 

"I wrote something a few years ago for Brad and me," she said.  "Just for fun. Just an independent little art piece. Because we don't  get to do those as much as we'd like. But it's something really small  and experimental." 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-new-movie-malta-mr-and-mrs-smith


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't know how I feel abut this. MAMS was great because it was organic. I rather they didn't work together again. lol.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Every movie Angelina is in now feels like you're watching Angelina pretend to be somebody else who has the same basic character off and on screen, kind of like Will Smith. 

Brad managed to escape that phenomenon for a while but it now feels like it's impossible to separate them from their brand. 

Angie was always a so-so actress who did better in certain roles and was marketable. But I find her very one dimensional.  Brad started as a so-so actor whose craft has improved. People talk about how much he's improved as an actor since this relationship. I'm not sure if I agree plus it takes the accomplishment away from him which isn't fair. Besides, it's not as though he hooked up with Glenn Close or Meryl Streep!

Both are awful, awful, AWFUL at accents, ranging between Count Chocula and Count Von Count.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know how I feel abut this. MAMS was great because it was organic. *I rather they didn't work together again. lol.*


I'm kinda with you on this..although I will still probably watch it.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't know how I feel abut this. MAMS was great because it was organic. I rather they didn't work together again. lol.


I'd definitely watch them again onscreen, but only in a MAMS type comedy movie. I enjoyed the light hearted fair. I do not want some boring, long winded, draining war or military biopic. No thanks.


----------



## Docjeun

Sweetpea83 said:


> Dinner date..west Hollywood 6-28
> View attachment 2669907
> 
> View attachment 2669909
> 
> View attachment 2669910
> 
> View attachment 2669911


She looks like a manequin to me.


----------



## Docjeun

Thingofbeauty said:


> Every movie Angelina is in now feels like you're watching Angelina pretend to be somebody else who has the same basic character off and on screen, kind of like Will Smith.
> 
> Brad managed to escape that phenomenon for a while but it now feels like it's impossible to separate them from their brand.
> 
> Angie was always a so-so actress who did better in certain roles and was marketable. But I find her very one dimensional.  Brad started as a so-so actor whose craft has improved. People talk about how much he's improved as an actor since this relationship. I'm not sure if I agree plus it takes the accomplishment away from him which isn't fair. Besides, it's not as though he hooked up with Glenn Close or Meryl Streep!
> 
> Both are awful, awful, AWFUL at accents, ranging between Count Chocula and Count Von Count.


I think they are both awful at acting, directing, what ever.  I can't remember one film that either of them were in that was any good.  I really have never seen what the attraction is to him, at least she's pretty. World War Z was just horrible.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Trulyadiva said:


> I think they are both awful at acting, directing, what ever.  I can't remember one film that either of them were in that was any good.  I really have never seen what the attraction is to him, at least she's pretty. World War Z was just horrible.


D@MN! LOL! I thought I alone wasn't enamored of these two.

Brad was good in Snatch and Burn After Reading though. They're not box office draws for me to be honest.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Trulyadiva said:


> She looks like a manequin to me.




Lol! If it ever comes out that she's not a real human but rather a Blade Runner-replicant I will not be even a little bit surprised.


----------



## gazoo

Thingofbeauty said:


> D@MN! LOL! I thought I alone wasn't enamored of these two.
> 
> Brad was good in Snatch and Burn After Reading though. They're not box office draws for me to be honest.



Those are my two favorites as well.  His work in Snatch was amazing.


----------



## chowlover2

I think he peaked with Legends of the Fall and it's been downhill since then.


----------



## Docjeun

slowlikehoney said:


> Lol! If it ever comes out that she's not a real human but rather a Blade Runner-replicant I will not be even a little bit surprised.



Me either!


----------



## Docjeun

chowlover2 said:


> I think he peaked with Legends of the Fall and it's been downhill since then.


I agree, that's when all the girls fell for him.  I didn't see anything special about his acting or his looks, he's always the same character as far as I'm concerned.
There are other actors like George Clooneys movies for instance that I avoid seeing, they are always a waste of time and could never see the big deal with him either.  I could name a hundred other men that  have so much more going for them than these two.  Just like anything else I think it's all who is promoting you..


----------



## Swanky

I tend to agree, although I've liked a few of their movies.  I don't go to the theatre to see any of the big box office names - Ang, Brad, Aniston, McConaughey, Affleck, etc. . . .  although I do like more of Ben's movies than theirs.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like Brad movies..they tend to be good for the most part.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He's never looked better than he did in Legends. His acting back then? Not so much.

Burn After Reading was another good one. 
He was also good in Babel.


----------



## nastasja

I think he was hottest in Fight Club when his body was ripped.


----------



## AEGIS

IA while watching Maleficent I was aware it was Angelina Jolie....I was still here for it though


----------



## chowlover2

Trulyadiva said:


> I agree, that's when all the girls fell for him. I didn't see anything special about his acting or his looks, he's always the same character as far as I'm concerned.
> There are other actors like George Clooneys movies for instance that I avoid seeing, they are always a waste of time and could never see the big deal with him either. I could name a hundred other men that have so much more going for them than these two. Just like anything else I think it's all who is promoting you..


 Agreed, I never really got why those Oceans 11 movies got made. I saw one because my BFF wanted to, and it was a complete waste of time. I need something more in a film.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Whoever said Angelina could be a blade runner hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Chanel522

Can't wait to see them in another movie together!!  Love them individually and together.


----------



## csre

Trulyadiva said:


> I think they are both awful at acting, directing, what ever.  I can't remember one film that either of them were in that was any good.  I really have never seen what the attraction is to him, at least she's pretty. World War Z was just horrible.



I do think Brad is a good actor, I think he did great jobs on fight club, seven, legends of the fall, among others... And for me his accent at inglorious bastards was hilarious (I guess it was the point) 

On Angie I agree, I love her, but can't think of any movie of her that I really liked, maybe wanted..


----------



## Sasha2012

*Bloodshot hollow eyes, emaciated arms and rambling on the phone: Haunting video of Angelina Jolie the heroin addict*

Her eyes are bloodshot and hollow, her arms emaciated and scratched.

Pacing about her living room, Angelina Jolie picks at her skin with her filthy fingernails as her self-proclaimed drug dealer films her in a rambling phone conversation with her father.

Astonishing video footage has surfaced of the Oscar-winning actress looking anything but the internationally acclaimed humanitarian and one half of Hollywoods most glamorous couple.

Convicted drug dealer Franklin Meyer claims he shot the 16-minute footage with Jolies consent in 1999 after she called him round to her Manhattan home to re-supply her with heroin and cocaine.

Jolie has since described it as a 'dark' and 'dangerous' period of her life which she was lucky to survive.

In the video, first released the video to The National Enquirer, the Maleficent star paces back and forth in a dingy apartment as she talks frantically on the phone.

The television is on in the background as Angelina appears to be in a state of distress as trash bags and soda cans litter the floor and coffee table.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...days-drug-claims-resurface.html#ixzz36w53qlQc

link to video ---> http://www.nationalenquirer.com/celebrity/world-exclusive-angies-heroin-cocaine-shame-video


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This has been shown so many times she should be getting royalties by now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I've never seen this before. Truthfully she's about the same size now but hopefully, not the same place. She looks tormented. I wouldn't wish an addiction on anybody. I hope she really is better.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Someone wants their 15 minutes of fame..


----------



## Swanky

I haven't seen it either, also didn't click on the video.  It's crazy that she's thinner now, IMO.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I watched the video. It's as boring as batsh*t frankly. If anything it shows she still cares about people even when she's a bit out of it. None of her history is a big secret. I have to wonder at the motivation of releasing it now.

For me, it's all a bit, _"ok, but so what?"_  It's a long time ago. If anything her experiences and battles have helped shape how she is now.

Agree, she's still pretty thin.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Sweetpea83 said:


> Someone wants their 15 minutes of fame..




Seriously. Why is this a thing now?


----------



## twinkle.tink

slowlikehoney said:


> Lol! If it ever comes out that she's not a real human but rather a Blade Runner-replicant I will not be even a little bit surprised.



Bwahaha! 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I tend to agree, although I've liked a few of their movies.  I don't go to the theatre to see any of the big box office names - Ang, Brad, Aniston, McConaughey, Affleck, etc. . . .  although I do like more of Ben's movies than theirs.



I agree. The big names have never been a draw for me really, but to be fair no movies draw me in these days except a rare one, usually based on subject. I saw 42 and draft day. I am huge Dodgers and Jackie fan so I was actually excited for that. Draft day, timing was perfect it was out on a day I was looking for some alone time diversion and I am a big football fan and do like Kevin Costner (as an actor, don't knoe a thing about his personal life) and like Jen. Other than Le Miz, that is the only movies I have seen in 2 or 3 years. I would like to see Jersey Boys, but may or may not get around to it  

Lol on Ben...I have liked an oddly high number of his quirky films.



BagOuttaHell said:


> This has been shown so many times she should be getting royalties by now.



I have never seen it, but.....



Thingofbeauty said:


> I've never seen this before. Truthfully she's about the same size now but hopefully, not the same place. She looks tormented.* I wouldn't wish an addiction on anybody. I hope she really is better.*



This....and...

I do think it has no relevance to bring it up.  Addiction is a cruel thing that knows no boundaries. I have the utmost sympathy for anyone afflected.  When stuff the goes to show her character comes up, that I understand...but not this.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I haven't seen it either, also  didn't click on the video.  It's crazy that she's thinner now,  IMO.



Ditto and ditto. 

No interest in old dreck....and how in the heck is she thinner than when she was an addict?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Not sure why this video is being rehashed instead of the one where she admits to killing her pets isn't.

http://gawker.com/391692/young-angelina-jolies-greatest-sin-its-not-sm-or-heroin

Gawker has put it quite neatly:

_Heroin? S&M sex? BORING. The real nugget of sadism behind the unearthed video of actress-turned-self-righteous-humanitarian Angelina Jolie in the UK's Sun is her blasé confession about&#8212;whoops!&#8212;kind of killing her pets. She's worse than Paris Hilton, who got in trouble for neglecting her many chihuahuas&#8212;and worst of all, young Jolie, filmed rambling on in what the Sun calls a "drug den," thinks her forgetfulness is really cute, grinning sheepishly as she recounts the pets she's killed over the years: "I had a dog and I ended up beating him, and he got sick and... I've hurt so many&#8212;I am just not a good animal person... I had a rabbit that died, too... a cage fell on him..."

That happened when she was six. But then&#8212;

"I had a hamster... I took him in the shower. He died of pneumonia. I had a bunch of little lizards. My friend left them in the sun, and I came back and they were just... my snake, I tried to kill."

Haha! Soooo funny, especially coming from the U.N.'s Goodwill ambassador, who dresses in somber St. Johns suits while getting all preachy about what will really help New Orleans. Listen, drug use is forgivable, the S&M sex you refer to in this video is all well and good if you're into that sort of thing&#8212;but skipping through life leaving a trail of dead pets is truly a proof of idiocy. That's all._


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I'm not sure if I understand this. She killed some through neglect and killed some on purpose?


----------



## Swanky

Looks like it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Under the influence of drugs..everything she says should be taken with a grain of salt..

Where's the link to this?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nobody ever heard this one about the pets too? The last time this surfaced I think she was pregnant with the twins.


----------



## Swanky

I never heard or saw any of it, lol!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Gawker

http://gawker.com/391692/young-angelina-jolies-greatest-sin-its-not-sm-or-heroin

Link to the original article as The Sun released the video first

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/article1178856.ece

_By EMILY SMITH
US Editor

Published: 19 May 2008

ANGELINA JOLIE hangs out at a drugs den &#8211; in a grainy video of the Hollywood babe before she spectacularly turned her life around.

The Tomb Raider beauty is seen wide-eyed and babbling in the seedy amateur footage &#8211; as a woman next to her casually smokes heroin.

Angelina, now 32, pregnant and a model mum of four, has admitted turning to drugs when she was an up-and-coming actress.

She said: &#8220;I&#8217;ve done coke, heroin, ecstasy, LSD, everything. I gave them up long ago.&#8221;

Angelina does not take any drugs herself in the video.

But the shocking scenes show just how far she has come to now travel the Third World as a UN ambassador.

Angelina Jolie

At times her eyelids are so heavy she can barely keep them open. She is also seen with dishevelled hair as she rubs her teeth.

In the video, shot in 1999 when she was 23, the actress brags about loving sado-masochistic SEX &#8211; and KILLING her pets.

She says of taking part in sex games where someone is tied down or hurt: &#8220;It&#8217;s just a cool thing.&#8221;

She tells how her mouse met a tragic fate after she dyed it blue &#8211; and how a hamster and lizards also died.

The hamster got pneumonia after she took it into the shower while the lizards were left too long in the sun.

Angelina continues: &#8220;My snake I had &#8211; I tried killing him.&#8221; She recalls how at 12 she was &#8220;a bad girl &#8211; beating up my friends.&#8221;

The star was said to have been a regular at the filthy drugs den in New York&#8217;s Chelsea Hotel &#8211; where junkie SEX PISTOL SID VICIOUS stabbed his girlfriend to death.

Angelina, who has a daughter Shiloh, one, is pregnant with twins. She and actor BRAD PITT, 44, also adopted Maddox, six, Pax, four, and Zahara, three.

A fellow den regular said: &#8220;Even back then I remember her talking about how she&#8217;d adopt a huge family from around the world.&#8221;_

More info

http://www.spike.com/articles/sq67al/angelina-jolie-in-heroin-den-talks-s-m


Maybe she was under the influence of the drugs, but in the same video she speaks also about S&M sex and drug use and somehow nobody questions that. (Un)surprisingly, the video is no longer available on any websites that link to it or posted it. A whole lotta people saw it in 2008 though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Again, under the influence of drugs...it must be a slow week for celeb news..


----------



## Swanky

If this was anyone else's thread people would say she leaked it for publicity.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Why would any celeb leak something like this for publicity? Lol..


----------



## kateincali

Vanilla Bean said:


> Maybe she was under the influence of the  drugs, but in the same video she speaks also about S&M sex and drug  use and somehow nobody questions that. (Un)surprisingly, the video is no  longer available on any websites that link to it or posted it. A whole  lotta people saw it in 2008 though.



Here's a link to that video
http://www.spike.com/video-clips/f13uwt/angelina-jolie-off-her-gord-talks-s-m

She doesn't say anything about beating a dog, the quote is "I think a dog ended up eating him" around the 3:30 mark. The video is edited but the guy says "(censored) dyed blue" after. Apparently she was referring to a mouse she had dyed blue that was subsequently eaten by a dog. 

It seems to be a discussion about childhood pets. She took a mouse into the shower with her, as a child, which led to it dying of pneumonia. Her friend left Angelina's lizards in the sun. She wasn't going around intentionally killing things.

When she's talking about the snake, it sounds, to me, like she said she "had to kill it." There was a comment on one of the articles suggesting she was referring to a snake she had to euthanize because it was sick, but I couldn't find a quote from Angelina about that.

And I can't believe I just spent 10 minutes of my life on this.

However, it annoys me that fact checking and responsible reporting (referring to the articles) seems to be a lost art.


----------



## Swanky

Sweetpea83 said:


> Why would any celeb leak something like this for publicity? Lol..



I think that alllll the time.  People swear there's no such thing as bad publicity.

I don't subscribe to that, just pointing it out


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess Maleficent grossing $600M isn't enough. lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol @ the Lincoln quote..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sounds like people are believing it rather than actually listening, doing research - thanks @faith_ann for clarifying.

Lol @ her being into S & M..I mean its sexual taste like anything else. Big deal.


----------



## Grace123

When did she go to rehab?? I knows she's been pretty open about her life but I don't remember reading anything about that. I can't imagine anyone kicking heroin on their own.


----------



## jun3machina

Pretty sure she was using before she got into acting...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'It's a source of joy': Angelina Jolie opens up to friend Mariane Pearl about the camaraderie she feels with fellow activists*

She's a mega movie star whose film Maleficent is expected to take in $1 billion worldwide.
But  instead of hanging out with fellow A-listers at the Chateau Marmont,  Angelina Jolie chooses to spend her down time with female activists,  which she talked about to friend Mariane Pearl, 46 - who she played in  the 2007 film A Mighty Heart - for the August issue of Glamour.
'We  care for each other - and for each others children. It is a profound  source of joy and inspiration,' the 39-year-old fiancée of Brad Pitt  told the monthly magazine about her non-Hollywood pals.
The mother of six posed with a group of female activists for the Glamour Women column titled The Guardian Angels.
They included Julienne Lusenge, Jineth Bedoys, Zainab Bangura, Suraya Pakzad and Whaku Shee.
The photo was taken in June in London during the Global Summit To End Sexual Violence In  Conflict in London.
Pitt was with her as well but not in the group photo.
She was seen at times crying over women's  testimonies about rape during war during the three day event.

For  the Glamour interview, Pearl focused on Jolies efforts to 'prompt the  world to recognize the systematic destruction of women.'
Jolie said, 'Everywhere I went,  rape was the silent killer.
'But it became quickly clear to me that these  women were not just the collateral damage of war.
'Rape was a strategic,  organized scheme to destroy entire communities.'
Also in the August issue, which is on  newsstands nationwide on July 15 and has Katie Holmes on its cover, the  Tomb Raider actress said, '[T]his is not a woman problem. Its a crime  against humanity.'
Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...opens-camaraderie-feels-fellow-activists.html
​​​


----------



## Swanky

We obviously have no idea if she still on a little something to keep that weight off but you can't deny how she's turned her life around.  Kudos on that.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

faith_ann said:


> Here's a link to that video
> http://www.spike.com/video-clips/f13uwt/angelina-jolie-off-her-gord-talks-s-m
> 
> She doesn't say anything about beating a dog, the quote is "I think a dog ended up eating him" around the 3:30 mark. The video is edited but the guy says "(censored) dyed blue" after. Apparently she was referring to a mouse she had dyed blue that was subsequently eaten by a dog.
> 
> It seems to be a discussion about childhood pets. She took a mouse into the shower with her, as a child, which led to it dying of pneumonia. Her friend left Angelina's lizards in the sun. She wasn't going around intentionally killing things.
> 
> When she's talking about the snake, it sounds, to me, like she said she "had to kill it." There was a comment on one of the articles suggesting she was referring to a snake she had to euthanize because it was sick, but I couldn't find a quote from Angelina about that.
> 
> And I can't believe I just spent 10 minutes of my life on this.
> 
> However, it annoys me that fact checking and responsible reporting (referring to the articles) seems to be a lost art.



The video is unavailable every time I try and load it, so obviously I cannot compare my watching it 6 years ago with the statements you make about the content now . You heard one thing, I heard another.  

To me this (and not just the dog or snake, but the whole list, you would think that if one, two, three pets die in your care it makes you more careful even if you are a child - I was heartbroken after my fish died because of my mistake and did not even want to have a pet for a long time), the fact she straight up says 'I hurt so many', the fact that she is not at all concerned about Shiloh wanting to have a dead pet (when she found a dead bird), even finds it hilarious and provides her with a taxidermy one - it all brings up red flags. And everyone is just nodding and laughing because it is saint Vilegelina, but they would have their panties in a twist the second it would be someone else.

Just a few more reasons to suspect her PR game might be top class, but what she is selling is just an image and nowhere near the truth.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, she gets a pass_ a lot._


----------



## Sweetpea83

Video loads fine for me..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Looking forward to seeing this..
*

*Video: A champion becomes a survivor in new 'Unbroken' trailer*

(TRAILER in link)

This is almost three biopics in one: the story of a racing champion, the  story of a man lost at sea, and the story of a survivor in an  internment camp.
But while it might seem incredible, _Unbroken_s all based on the story of one man: Louis Louie Zamperini, who survived it all until he died last week at 97. Played by Jack OConnell, and as directed by Angelina Jolie, Zamperinis story is the subject of _Unbroken_, which hits theaters on Christmas Day.

 The Christmas Day release primes _Unbroken_ for Oscar contention, and it doesnt hurt that _Unbroken _has  several of the requisite ingredients, like a script that credits the  Coen brothers, an emotional plot, and a lot of stirring music. And the  trailer helps to underline Jolies project, moving quickly from  Zamperinis childhood through the war and its consequences.
If youre interested in spoilersor as its better known, historyyou  can check out Laura Hillenbrands book about Zamperini in advance. Its  the basis for Jolies film, and it shares the same name.


Source: http://insidemovies.ew.com/2014/07/10/unbroken-angelina-jolie-trailer/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

You want people to get worked up over a video from 1999?

Ok.

The woman is polarizing. 

She gets just as much hate as she does love.


----------



## Tivo

Vanilla Bean said:


> The video is unavailable every time I try and load it, so obviously I cannot compare my watching it 6 years ago with the statements you make about the content now . You heard one thing, I heard another.
> 
> To me this (and not just the dog or snake, but the whole list, you would think that if one, two, three pets die in your care it makes you more careful even if you are a child - I was heartbroken after my fish died because of my mistake and did not even want to have a pet for a long time), the fact she straight up says 'I hurt so many', the fact that she is not at all concerned about Shiloh wanting to have a dead pet (when she found a dead bird), even finds it hilarious and provides her with a taxidermy one - it all brings up red flags. And everyone is just nodding and laughing because it is saint Vilegelina, but they would have their panties in a twist the second it would be someone else.
> 
> Just a few more reasons to suspect her PR game might be top class, but what she is selling is just an image and nowhere near the truth.


I don't think she's a saint. So she has good PR? Well she can afford it. She's a gorgeous weirdo movie star who loves her children and goes everywhere with her family. She is heavy into humanitarian work and doesn't sit around whining about her life. I think that's why people shrug when stories leak to drag her through the mud. She does so much positive with her life that neg press just doesn't stick. At this point she'd have to have something really horrible come out for me to care.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tivo said:


> I don't think she's a saint. So she has good PR? Well she can afford it. She's a gorgeous weirdo movie star who loves her children and goes everywhere with her family. She is heavy into humanitarian work and doesn't sit around whining about her life. I think that's why people shrug when stories leak to drag her through the mud. She does so much positive with her life that neg press just doesn't stick. At this point she'd have to have something really horrible come out for me to care.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> I don't think she's a saint. So she has good PR? Well she can afford it. She's a gorgeous weirdo movie star who loves her children and goes everywhere with her family. She is heavy into humanitarian work and doesn't sit around whining about her life. I think that's why people shrug when stories leak to drag her through the mud. She does so much positive with her life that neg press just doesn't stick. At this point she'd have to have something really horrible come out for me to care.



Yep  Good post. Her past is in the rear view and she's doing a LOT of positive work.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Vanilla Bean said:


> The video is unavailable every time I try and load it, so obviously I cannot compare my watching it 6 years ago with the statements you make about the content now . You heard one thing, I heard another.
> 
> 
> 
> To me this (and not just the dog or snake, but the whole list, you would think that if one, two, three pets die in your care it makes you more careful even if you are a child - I was heartbroken after my fish died because of my mistake and did not even want to have a pet for a long time), the fact she straight up says 'I hurt so many', the fact that she is not at all concerned about Shiloh wanting to have a dead pet (when she found a dead bird), even finds it hilarious and provides her with a taxidermy one - it all brings up red flags. And everyone is just nodding and laughing because it is saint Vilegelina, but they would have their panties in a twist the second it would be someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few more reasons to suspect her PR game might be top class, but what she is selling is just an image and nowhere near the truth.




This is exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> You want people to get worked up over a video from 1999?
> 
> Ok.
> 
> The woman is polarizing.
> 
> She gets just as much hate as she does love.





Tivo said:


> I don't think she's a saint. So she has good PR? Well she can afford it. She's a gorgeous weirdo movie star who loves her children and goes everywhere with her family. She is heavy into humanitarian work and doesn't sit around whining about her life. I think that's why people shrug when stories leak to drag her through the mud. She does so much positive with her life that neg press just doesn't stick. At this point she'd have to have something really horrible come out for me to care.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yep  Good post. Her past is in the rear view and she's doing a LOT of positive work.



All of this. She's been open about her unstable past, she isn't hiding it. But what she has become now and the good she's done and is doing overrides all of that, at least in my opinion.  

And St. Vilegelina, really?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sweetpea83 said:


> Video loads fine for me..



I am very happy for you. However, no matter how many ellipses you use and whatever you try to suggest by it, it does not change the fact it won't work for me, not sure if it is the browser/pc or something else.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol....:okay:


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slowlikehoney said:


> This is exactly what I was thinking.



Same with her mental disorders. She was not just a bored rich teenager, she had serious issues. Now that kind of psychological problems does not get magically cured because you wake up one day and decide you are going to breathe puppies and rainbows only from now on. Yet somehow with Angelina that seems to be the case. And the really negative stories are quickly swept under the rug or given a different spin. 

She had no qualms using Lauryn Galindo (prosecuted later for  adoption money laundering and visa fraud, very interesting read once you get into it, especially statements that Angelina had to know about the fact that M was not an orphan from the social worker who exposed the whole scam to US government) to adopt Maddox. 

She had no problem buying land in Cambodia from a Khmer Rouge member, she cooperates with William Hague who helped cover up a paedophilia scandal in UK. This stuff is out there, but even if any website/newspaper brings it up, then she is suddenly travelling on a humanitarian mission or getting engaged or coming up with some other shenanigans - like when the SWAT team raided 'World War Z' location (movie produced by Pitt's company no less) and seized the guns that were not only fully functional despite the paperwork that came with them claiming otherwise but also highly illegal to transport, next day she went off to Libya on a private trip to meet refugees. 

The whole 'changed my life' angle is just not plausible, although very well orchestrated. Too much smoke in different aspects of her life for it not to be any fire there.

Oh and 'saint Evilgelina' has been around internetz for a good while, I did not coin this one.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt's Charity To Build New Homes For Low-Income Families On Indian Reservation*

Brad Pitt, everyone's favorite actor/philanthropist/physical  manifestation of perfection, has provided us with yet another reason to  appreciate him.
Pitt's nonprofit, Make It Right, which is best known for its efforts to build homes in New Orleans in the years after Hurricane Katrina, is set to begin construction on a new project this year. 
The organization plans to build 20 homes for members of the Sioux and Assiniboine tribes on the Fort Peck reservation in Montana, who are in need of housing, International Business Times reported.
About 6,000 people live on the Fort Peck reservation which has its share of challenges, including drug use, cuts to federal funding and an unemployment rate of more than 50 percent, according to The Washington Post. 
"Touring the Fort Peck reservation neighborhoods in Poplar, Montana, we are immediately struck by the poverty and the need for healthy homes,"  Taylor Royle, one of the nonprofit's directors of communications and  development, wrote in a blog post on the website. "Some people live in  shoddy, substandard public housing. Others live in trailers with tires  piled on top to hold the roof down in high winds."
Royle also writes that there are currently hundreds on people on  waiting lists for the low-quality homes that are already on the  reservation, and that some homes are so overcrowded -- with as many as  nine families sharing a space -- that people must resort to sleeping in  shifts in order to share the beds. 
The sorely needed three or four bedroom, solar-powered homes will be available to tribe members with income levels at or below 60 percent of the area's median income, according to Make It Right. In addition, a percentage of the homes will be reserved for veterans.
Due  to a special tax credit and a Rent-to-Own program, ownership of these  homes will transfer to the tenants after 15 years of renting.
_To donate to Make It Right, visit their "how to help" page.

Photos in link
Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/10/brad-pitt-is-building-homes_n_5572314.html
_


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ok, she's a horrible, fake, vile, pet-killing, pathetic excuse of a human being. We get it.


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## gazoo

A trailer for her new film UNBROKEN has been released and it looks like it's going to be good, IMO.

http://youtu.be/_OEyRSoegIc


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Seriously about Angelina Jolie being "EVIL"? Everyone is not perfect, and she has done way more good than harm. I would like to see other celebrities who have put as much time to causes as she has. And don't say there are plenty that do more, but don't publicize it. She publicizes what she does to bring awareness, not for selfish reasons.


----------



## Swanky

Well. . . . while I agree w/ everything you wrote, I won't be so presumptuous to say she does it purely for awareness.  She's a savvy celeb, she certainly has been crafty in revamping her image.  She's as guilty as any celeb having photogs publish the photos of her humanitarian work and traveling w/ family w/o seeing the nannies/staff.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

swanky mama of three said:


> well. . . . While i agree w/ everything you wrote, i won't be so presumptuous to say she does it purely for awareness.  She's a savvy celeb, she certainly has been crafty in revamping her image.  She's as guilty as any celeb having photogs publish the photos of her humanitarian work and traveling w/ family w/o seeing the nannies/staff.


+1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Their nannies and security are usually papped with them. When she did an article in Vanity Fair the interviewer even asked her about the type of help she employs.

Few celebrities are ever asked such questions.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I can see that she does it partly to raise her image and not 100% for awareness, but I feel like that's probably only like 5-10% of the reason. She doesn't appear to really care much about what people think of her. Otherwise, why, when she was younger, would she have done the crazy things she did? Surely she knew what people would think of those antics, but continued acting that way for years.


----------



## Swanky

Because when she was younger, she was younger, lol!  Younger people don't think of their decisions impacting them later, especially young addicts.  She's lucky to have come out on the other side.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Because when she was younger, she was younger, lol!  Younger people don't think of their decisions impacting them later, especially young addicts.  She's lucky to have come out on the other side.


Again, + 1


----------



## slowlikehoney

And forgive me for being jaded, but how else would she have become so famous so quickly without the crazy antics? She was a pretty actress who had made a few good movies, but if it weren't for the off the wall antics and over sharing she would not have made national or international headlines. I think the first I ever even heard of her it was for the famous mouth kiss with her brother at the Golden Globe awards. And all this was before twitter and Facebook and all the other Internet tools that can take a minor scandal and move it around the world at lightening speed. That's what worked for her then, and this whole mother Theresa thing is what works for her now. She's brilliant when it comes to pr!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

slowlikehoney said:


> And forgive me for being jaded, but how else would she have become so famous so quickly without the crazy antics? She was a pretty actress who had made a few good movies, but if it weren't for the off the wall antics and over sharing she would not have made national or international headlines. I think the first I ever even heard of her it was for the famous mouth kiss with her brother at the Golden Globe awards. And all this was before twitter and Facebook and all the other Internet tools that can take a minor scandal and move it around the world at lightening speed. That's what worked for her then, and this whole mother Theresa thing is what works for her now. She's brilliant when it comes to pr!


Another +1!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nah, she was wellllll known for GIA and that was wellllll before the kiss. Angie can act (especially in her early day)...so I doubt she's know just for her youthful antics.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Just because you're young doesn't mean you don't care about what people think. Quite the opposite actually. I'm saying that if she really cared what people thought that much, she wouldn't have acted as crazy and carefree like she did when she was younger. Of course she could not have been so naive as to not predict what the public would think of her making out with Billy Bob and carrying blood around her neck. She probably knew but didn't give an F. 

I'm not saying she doesn't care at all, but I don't think she cares much. That's why I think her raising awareness has less to do with making people like her than it is to bring attention to the cause.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed to disagree, we don't see the same thing and it's cool


----------



## twinkle.tink

I had never heard the thing about the pets. My first reaction was, 'how shocking'....but that would be disingenuous. I do believe it and I can admit, it is because I already think ill of her...but it's just that level of coldness I was trying to describe when I was talking about that picture spread she dreamed up and shot with Brad before the divorce. Like I said before...that is cold, calculated and cruel....that kind of person just doesn't change (my humble opinion). The kind of person who kills and admits to killing their pets, fits with that.  To the person that said she was high....'in vino veritas'. 

I am sorry, I know some love her...she just gives me the willies and scares me. People criticize other celebs for the silliest of things....yet, the serious, truly planned and hurtful things she does, just gets a pass. I give her credit for being a PR genius. She has not only changed the subject, she makes anyone who has legitimate complaints to air against her seem petty.


----------



## solange

She came up with that photo spread?


----------



## Docjeun

twinkle.tink said:


> I had never heard the thing about the pets. My first reaction was, 'how shocking'....but that would be disingenuous. I do believe it and I can admit, it is because I already think ill of her...but it's just that level of coldness I was trying to describe when I was talking about that picture spread she dreamed up and shot with Brad before the divorce. Like I said before...that is cold, calculated and cruel....that kind of person just doesn't change (my humble opinion). The kind of person who kills and admits to killing their pets, fits with that.  To the person that said she was high....'in vino veritas'.
> 
> I am sorry, I know some love her...she just gives me the willies and scares me. People criticize other celebs for the silliest of things....yet, the serious, truly planned and hurtful things she does, just gets a pass. I give her credit for being a PR genius. She has not only changed the subject, she makes anyone who has legitimate complaints to air against her seem petty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

solange said:


> She came up with that photo spread?



Brad is Teflon. Lol. 

I think even Aniston admitted that had his paws all over it.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ok, she's a horrible, fake, vile, pet-killing, pathetic excuse of a human being. We get it.



I don't understand the need for irony when someone has a different opinion. I believe all kinds of points of views are valid to be shared here, not just admiration. 

While I value the good she does and I never negated this, I believe her motives are different than the ones mostly attributed to her here. I did not ridicule others' approach and I would appreciate the same in return.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

twinkle.tink said:


> i had never heard the thing about the pets. My first reaction was, 'how shocking'....but that would be disingenuous. I do believe it and i can admit, it is because i already think ill of her...but it's just that level of coldness i was trying to describe when i was talking about that picture spread she dreamed up and shot with brad before the divorce. Like i said before...that is cold, calculated and cruel....that kind of person just doesn't change (my humble opinion). The kind of person who kills and admits to killing their pets, fits with that.  To the person that said she was high....'in vino veritas'.
> 
> I am sorry, i know some love her...she just gives me the willies and scares me. People criticize other celebs for the silliest of things....yet, the serious, truly planned and hurtful things she does, just gets a pass. I give her credit for being a pr genius. She has not only changed the subject, she makes anyone who has legitimate complaints to air against her seem petty.



+10000000000000


----------



## Sweetpea83

Seems like some of you guys want to change the minds of people who like her. We get it that you don't like her but the redundant bashing is getting old...just my opinion!

I'll go ahead and love my own post x1,000,000.. &#128514;


----------



## Chanel522

Sweetpea83 said:


> Seems like some of you guys want to change the minds of people who like her. We get it that you don't like her but the redundant bashing is getting old...just my opinion!
> 
> I'll go ahead and love my own post x1,000,000.. &#128514;




I'll x1,000,000 your post!  Lol!!  Doing that bugs the crap out of me so this is the only time you'll see me doing it!!  Hahaha

Ang made mistakes when she was younger.  So what?  Nobody else has?  Who she has become is what's important and she's changed her life around completely which is very admirable and should be respected.


----------



## Swanky

Aw come on, people that dislike her aren't trying any harder than her fans.  It's like this in every thread, people who like her debate with those who don't for a while until the next round of news/gossip comes out.  No one truly thinks they're changing anyone's mind I hope.
I'm impartial, I can do with or without her, but I don't see that people are trying to change the minds of those who like her - I know for sure I'm not!


----------



## Chanel522

Not saying you are at all.  It's just that some ppl post literally like the longest responses in these celeb threads bc they honestly think (that's what it seems like) what they say is going to change the minds of others so they agree.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Sweetpea83 said:


> Seems like some of you guys want to change the minds of people who like her. We get it that you don't like her but the redundant bashing is getting old...just my opinion!
> 
> I'll go ahead and love my own post x1,000,000.. &#65533;&#65533;




Seems like most of you guys cannot accept that there are people who do not share your feelings for Angelina. We get that you are fans but all the redundant attacks on anyone who dares have a different opinion and constant praise no matter what she does are getting old!

See how that works? 

You express your opinion and I express mine - and other people who agree with me discuss it - here, because this is the place to do it. I have not even interacted in posts with any of you fans until the snarkiness started, so who is really doing the bashing here? Like Swanky said, nobody is trying to change anyone's mind (why would I care about what you think?), everyone is simply entitled to tell their pov. And I am not forcing you to read my posts.

How about this thread goes back to talking about Angelina in any way people feel about her - as they are entitled to?


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Seems like some of you guys want to change the minds of people who like her. We get it that you don't like her but the redundant bashing is getting old...just my opinion!
> 
> I'll go ahead and love my own post x1,000,000.. &#128514;



Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> *I'll x1,000,000 your post!  Lol!!  Doing that bugs the crap out of me so this is the only time you'll see me doing it!!  Hahaha
> *
> Ang made mistakes when she was younger.  So what?  Nobody else has?  Who she has become is what's important and she's changed her life around completely which is very admirable and should be respected.



Hehe, same here..


In other recent news......looks like the twins turned 6 today.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Lol!


----------



## slowlikehoney

Vanilla Bean said:


> Seems like most of you guys cannot accept that there are people who do not share your feelings for Angelina. We get that you are fans but all the redundant attacks on anyone who dares have a different opinion and constant praise no matter what she does are getting old!
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> You express your opinion and I express mine - and other people who agree with me discuss it - here, because this is the place to do it. I have not even interacted in posts with any of you fans until the snarkiness started, so who is really doing the bashing here? Like Swanky said, nobody is trying to change anyone's mind (why would I care about what you think?), everyone is simply entitled to tell their pov. And I am not forcing you to read my posts.
> 
> How about this thread goes back to talking about Angelina in any way people feel about her - as they are entitled to?




Thank you!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

solange said:


> She came up with that photo spread?



It was Brad's idea, apparently. His and the photographer's. For argument's sake, Aniston also posed with her now-fiance while he was still in a 14 year long relationship with his photographer friend Terry Richardson which were published on Tumblr, I believe.


----------



## twinkle.tink

solange said:


> She came up with that photo spread?



Yes.

The photo spread pretending they were a cute little family...before the divorce was her idea. To me, that  was cruel. And so unnecessary. Weeks of planning, getting others on board, shooting, printing and then sitting back and watch it all unfold.  Watch a person whom you have already hurt terrible raked over the coals again...and if anyone dares question...it's laughed off with, 'don't be so sensitive'. That is not some 'simple mistake' or 'youthful indiscretion' that to me, illustrates her character.




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Aw come on, people that dislike her aren't trying any harder than her fans.  It's like this in every thread, people who like her debate with those who don't for a while until the next round of news/gossip comes out.  No one truly thinks they're changing anyone's mind I hope.
> I'm impartial, I can do with or without her, but _I don't see that people are trying to change the minds of those who like her - I know for sure I'm not!_



Naw, I didn't even start posting in this thread until about three, maybe six months ago.

I can admit and have, I don't care for her and she gets under my skin....and honestly, that bugs me....because no one else gets my ire up. But, no...I am not trying to change anyone's mind and I really don't care....I have my own busy, happy life...just once in awhile I see something I feel worthy of comment. I do try and keep it to a minimum, because I do not like to dwell on the negative.

I can admit to the schadenfreude on seeing her look so poorly...but I do not believe it changes my perception. To me, she looks seriously ill. Again, I do comment...but I do try and keep it to a minimum...not because I think it can or will change anyone's mind...but like I said....I can acquiesce, I am snarky about her 





Vanilla Bean said:


> Seems like most of you guys cannot accept that there are people who do not share your feelings for Angelina. We get that you are fans but all the redundant attacks on anyone who dares have a different opinion and constant praise no matter what she does are getting old!
> 
> See how that works?
> 
> You express your opinion and I express mine - and other people who agree with me discuss it - here, because this is the place to do it. I have not even interacted in posts with any of you fans until the snarkiness started, so who is really doing the bashing here? Like Swanky said, nobody is trying to change anyone's mind (why would I care about what you think?), everyone is simply entitled to tell their pov. And I am not forcing you to read my posts.
> 
> How about this thread goes back to talking about Angelina in any way people feel about her - as they are entitled to?



Well said. I think I have posted here...maybe 10 times...if I happen to be wading through the section and something catches my eye. 

In any discussion, one would hope that ones voice adds to the discussion...I do tend to bring up the magazine spread, because as just illustrated....people don't know it was she that was the driving force. Personally, I find it telling...but at the end of day...I know it will not change any one's mind, nor do I care.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She didn't come up with it, everywhere I read, including Aniston's weepy interview claimed Brad and the photographer came up with it. Where did you read that Angie did?


----------



## Swanky

I don't think it matter who's idea it was?  I think Jen assumed it was his, the whole "missing sensitivity chip" thing and all.  It was insensitive IMO; the divorce wasn't final, the woman he cheated with is pregnant and they shoot a spread as a big happy family.  Not kind.  JMO.  Can't believe we're talking about this again though.  Oy.

vanityfair.com
















she certainly looked healthier then though.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She didn't come up with it, everywhere I read, including Aniston's weepy interview claimed Brad and the photographer came up with it. Where did you read that Angie did?



I think you know*, I worked in and with the industry at the time, it is widely known and discussed it was her idea.

ETA: *I hope that doesn't sound snarky, in itself....I meant it matter of factly. I was actually working in the garden and thinking to myself I hope she knows I meant...'if you recall' or 'you may recall'  XOXO


----------



## Chanel522

twinkle.tink said:


> Yes.
> 
> The photo spread pretending they were a cute little family...before the divorce was her idea. To me, that  was cruel. And so unnecessary. Weeks of planning, getting others on board, shooting, printing and then sitting back and watch it all unfold.  Watch a person whom you have already hurt terrible raked over the coals again...and if anyone dares question...it's laughed off with, 'don't be so sensitive'. That is not some 'simple mistake' or 'youthful indiscretion' that to me, illustrates her character.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw, I didn't even start posting in this thread until about three, maybe six months ago.
> 
> I can admit and have, I don't care for her and she gets under my skin....and honestly, that bugs me....because no one else gets my ire up. But, no...I am not trying to change anyone's mind and I really don't care....I have my own busy, happy life...just once in awhile I see something I feel worthy of comment. I do try and keep it to a minimum, because I do not like to dwell on the negative.
> 
> I can admit to the schadenfreude on seeing her look so poorly...but I do not believe it changes my perception. To me, she looks seriously ill. Again, I do comment...but I do try and keep it to a minimum...not because I think it can or will change anyone's mind...but like I said....I can acquiesce, I am snarky about her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well said. I think I have posted here...maybe 10 times...if I happen to be wading through the section and something catches my eye.
> 
> In any discussion, one would hope that ones voice adds to the discussion...I do tend to bring up the magazine spread, because as just illustrated....people don't know it was she that was the driving force. Personally, I find it telling...but at the end of day...I know it will not change any one's mind, nor do I care.




Then why come to her thread if she gets under your skin so much?


----------



## Swanky

^same reason people go to the KK threads   Everyone's welcome.

The photos were beautiful IMO.  Just tasteless timing.


----------



## zen1965

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ....  Can't believe we're talking about this again though.  Oy.



I agree.
I guess it is like bringing up Kim's sex tape over and over again.

Insensitive timing, indeed, yet I still think Angie and Brad make a more interesting couple than Brad and Jen ever did. But then I have been intrigued by Angie since Girl Interrupted. On the other hand, Jen is kind of bla IMO.


----------



## scarlet555

It was done so we can talk about it for the next ten years, obviously .  And she succeeded if it was her idea.  Bravo!  The Jen brad thing it was done so long ago with her and brad before the mr and mrs smith I think.  There were hints here and there.  Whatever .   I think Jennifer aniston is done moping, are we ?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I'm so glad I don't let certain celebs irk me so much..


----------



## Blue Irina

zen1965 said:


> I agree.
> I guess it is like bringing up Kim's sex tape over and over again.
> 
> Insensitive timing, indeed, yet *I still think Angie and Brad make a more interesting couple* than Brad and Jen ever did. But then I have been intrigued by Angie since Girl Interrupted. *On the other hand, Jen is kind of bla IMO.*



AGREED! 

And Jen needs to GET.OVER.IT.


----------



## TC1

Blue Irina said:


> AGREED!
> 
> And Jen needs to GET.OVER.IT.


 
It seems to me like Jen IS over it. It's the rest of us that won't let it go!.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think it matter who's idea it was?  I think Jen assumed it was his, the whole "missing sensitivity chip" thing and all.  It was insensitive IMO; the divorce wasn't final, the woman he cheated with is pregnant and they shoot a spread as a big happy family.  Not kind.  JMO.  Can't believe we're talking about this again though.  Oy.
> 
> vanityfair.com
> wmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/cess_pitt_jolie_01_h.jpgwmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/cess_pitt_jolie_02_h.jpgwmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/cess_klein_02_h.jpgwmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/cess_klein_27_h.jpg
> 
> 
> she certainly looked healthier then though.




Oooh that was a particularly brilliant piece of *****ery, no matter who's idea it was.


----------



## Swanky

TC1 said:


> It seems to me like Jen IS over it. It's the rest of us that won't let it go!.


----------



## CCfor C

TC1 said:


> It seems to me like Jen IS over it. It's the rest of us that won't let it go!.





 I was just thinking that..lol.

She doesn't get to me either way. I don't find her an accomplished actress so I don't watch her films...though I did see one long ago..Hackers..of course, back then, no one knew who she was. I liked Brad () in Thelma and L...(eye candy, not acting) Enjoyed the Tarantino movie he was in..


----------



## Swanky

Me too, except I really liked Gia and Girl Interrupted.


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm so glad I don't like certain celebs irk me so much..




But you post lots of snark in JA's thread, about both her and Justin so I think they "irk" you. &#128521;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lol...no they don't irk me...but nice try!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

When she first came on the scene she was interesting. There was the hype around Gia and Girl Interrupted, the kiss with the brother, the knife stories, the S&M stories then the Billy Bob episode all of which felt like somebody creating an image for the media and was neither here nor there. I don't think she's that good an actress and I think she does well in certain roles - manipulative sex kitten who's unstable. That is MY observation. I also remember her saying she'd never be with a married man because of what her dad did to her mom and yet she has a long history of doing just that - her mom's boyfriend when she was a teen, Laura Dern and Billy Bob and then Brad and Jen. The question is why is Jen the scorned pathetic woman when she was the one cheated on? People cheat and divorce in Hollywood all the time - Reece Witherspoon for example was supposedly cheated on and nobody keeps harping on her first marriage or saying she's pathetic.

I agree Angelina must have a brilliant PR team because things that would seriously harm other actors bounce off her. The turn this thread has taken shows she IS polarizing but everyone is entitled to their opinion of her. I think she is manipulative and unstable but that again is MY opinion. And by the way, all these questions about whose idea the photoshoot was doesn't change the FACT that Brad was  the one that gave his vows so his sense of decency should have told him it was bad enough he broke them and humiliated her, he didn't have to pour salt in the wound. And all those who find nothing wrong with it, just think if it had been your significant other who did it to you.


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol...no they don't irk me...but nice try!




Oh ok. Coulda fooled me, but whatever. &#128516;


----------



## twinkle.tink

When were we under it?

Bwhahaha! Seriously, I think Jen looks radiant and glowing these days....and I know I was never 'under it'...just my opinion and it pops up once in awhile.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I do find it amusing we can't discuss Angie without bringing Jen into the conversation..

I too can't believe I'm still chiming in..lol!!


----------



## Grace123

I dunno. Maybe Jen's a little polarizing herself, seeing as she's the only fiancée Brad actually married.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Grace123 said:


> I dunno. Maybe Jen's a little polarizing herself, seeing as she's the only fiancée Brad actually married.


And&#8230;WHOOP there it is! The bag-slap of truth. 



We shouldn't hold it against her though. As we've said all the time in  this thread, everybody makes mistakes in their youth...


----------



## twinkle.tink

slowlikehoney said:


> Oooh that was a particularly *brilliant piece of *****ery,* no matter who's idea it was.



See, that is just what bugs me the most...I find that wholly unacceptable.

I am aware of the irony...*****ing about the *****. It's similar to judging the judgmental. 
I do struggle with it.



Sweetpea83 said:


> I do find it amusing we can't discuss Angie without bringing Jen into the conversation..
> 
> I too can't believe I'm still chiming in..lol!!



I know! Hopefully you laugh about it....I do. I know we're on opposite sides of this often...peace, love and happiness and all that.....



Grace123 said:


> I dunno. Maybe Jen's a little polarizing herself, seeing as she's the only fiancée Brad actually married.



Good point. I generally like Jen. Completely perception, I am aware.  

I will reiterate, for good measure...Angie is doing amazing work, so I do give her major kudos for lending her voice, time and money to many causes that need it.  I applaud that, but I shall continue to think of her in Machiavellian terms and I do think she is hiding a serious illness. No biggie, just fodder.



Chanel522 said:


> I know everyone is welcome.  Just doesn't make  sense to me to go into a thread that so obviously gets you worked up  when it's pertaining to a celeb none of us know and more than likely  never will.  Why add more stress to your life...lol!!



Hopefully, you can see it doesn't. And I don't think ill of anyone who disagrees. It's fodder and an occasional time killer (especially when I have insomnia, happens a lot these days  )

I don't even mind you asking, as I ask myself the same for gals that hang out in the KK thread....and as I have said over and over...I do try and limit my time here and the negative feelings and emotions. When it gets to me, I go away. When it's interesting, I comment. Simple as that.


----------



## Chanel522

I know everyone is welcome.  Just doesn't make sense to me to go into a thread that so obviously gets you worked up when it's pertaining to a celeb none of us know and more than likely never will.  Why add more stress to your life...lol!!


----------



## Swanky

Brad may be the only one Jen married but that doesn't say much, except luckily she's only had one divorce and didn't marry the other guys that didn't last.  Brad hasn't married Ang yet either, her marriage track record is pretty shoddy.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Agreed to disagree, we don't see the same thing and it's cool




 agreed!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

America's Sweetheart polarizing? Nah.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Would love to see another photo shoot. This is my all time favorite pic of them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love that photo too ..she photographs really well..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love that photo too ..she photographs really well..



Yup very photogenic!


----------



## wilding

This is going to be interesting... very interesting. I would love to be a fly on the wall during this one 


Angelina Jolie to visit Nauru asylum-seeker centre                     


From:							 	        AAP					 
July 14, 2014								 11:15AM

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...988094881?nk=63dc18b3f8307eb24b84f2d5b4265533


*HOLLYWOOD actress and United Nations refugee envoy Angelina Jolie has accepted an invitation from Nauru President Baron Waqa to visit the tiny island nation. *

A spokesperson for the Nauru government has confirmed the visit, but says the timing and other details are still being finalised. Jolie, who last month in London opened the Global Summit to End Sexual Violence Against Women in Conflict, is a special envoy for the UN High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR).


We believe this will be a wonderful opportunity to showcase the facilities for refugees on Nauru, which we believe are worlds best practice, the Nauru government spokesperson said in a statement. The UNHCR expressed a different opinion of the Australian asylum seeker processing centre on Nauru following an inspection in October, saying it failed to meet international standards and did not provide safe and humane conditions for refugees.


It also noted efforts made to improve conditions on Nauru, which was hot, had little privacy for people in tents following riots, cramped conditions and mosquitoes.
Immigration Minister Scott Morrison said the visit is a matter for the Nauruan government.


Nauru is host to just over 1000 asylum-seekers at the Regional Processing Centre and 99 refugees who reside in the Nauru community.


----------



## wilding

Can't edit my above post, but it's a no go on the above. Bummer.


http://www.smh.com.au/world/angelina-jolie-has-no-plans-to-visit-nauru-20140714-zt6ys.html
Hollywood film star Angelina Jolie will not be visiting the small island of Nauru, which also holds one of Australia's offshore processing centres.


Nauru President  Baron Waqa invited Jolie, who is also the Special Envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees, to Nauru at a global summit on sexual violence against women in conflict in London last month.


However sources have told Fairfax Media that the actress has no plans to visit Nauru, and her diary is  full for the next 12 months.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

As an Aussie and a staunch opposer of our current government's policy on asylum seekers, I would *LOVE* Angelina to bring the situation on Nauru more attention. Just my two cents.

Run Tony Abbott - Angelina is coming for you


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I don't think it matter who's idea it was?  I think Jen assumed it was his, the whole "missing sensitivity chip" thing and all.  It was insensitive IMO; the divorce wasn't final, the woman he cheated with is pregnant and they shoot a spread as a big happy family.  Not kind.  JMO.  Can't believe we're talking about this again though.  Oy.
> 
> vanityfair.com
> wmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/cess_pitt_jolie_01_h.jpgwmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/09/cess_pitt_jolie_02_h.jpgwmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/cess_klein_02_h.jpgwmagazine.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/cess_klein_27_h.jpg
> 
> 
> she certainly looked healthier then though.


This is a joke, right?  :lolots:


----------



## Swanky

Which part?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slowlikehoney said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

twinkle.tink said:


> Yes.
> 
> The photo spread pretending they were a cute little family...before the divorce was her idea. To me, that  was cruel. And so unnecessary. Weeks of planning, getting others on board, shooting, printing and then sitting back and watch it all unfold.  Watch a person whom you have already hurt terrible raked over the coals again...and if anyone dares question...it's laughed off with, 'don't be so sensitive'. That is not some 'simple mistake' or 'youthful indiscretion' that to me, illustrates her character.
> 
> 
> In any discussion, one would hope that ones voice adds to the discussion...I do tend to bring up the magazine spread, because as just illustrated....people don't know it was she that was the driving force. Personally, I find it telling...but at the end of day...I know it will not change any one's mind, nor do I care.



You were in the industry? I wanna know the details, too 

For me it was the tea I was told about the set of Mr and Mrs Smith, the spread, the fact that played so hurt over her father mistreating her mom and declaring that she could never do such a thing and then she went and did it not once and not twice. It is just hard to buy the total transformation and with other things I already listed, I tend to see this as an (almost) perfect PR game. And again, appreciating of course the good that takes place thanks to it.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thingofbeauty said:


> When she first came on the scene she was interesting. There was the hype around Gia and Girl Interrupted, the kiss with the brother, the knife stories, the S&M stories then the Billy Bob episode all of which felt like somebody creating an image for the media and was neither here nor there. I don't think she's that good an actress and I think she does well in certain roles - manipulative sex kitten who's unstable. That is MY observation. I also remember her saying *she'd never be with a married man because of what her dad did to her mom and yet she has a long history of doing just that* - her mom's boyfriend when she was a teen, Laura Dern and Billy Bob and then Brad and Jen. The question is why is Jen the scorned pathetic woman when she was the one cheated on? People cheat and divorce in Hollywood all the time - Reece Witherspoon for example was supposedly cheated on and nobody keeps harping on her first marriage or saying she's pathetic.
> 
> I agree Angelina must have a brilliant PR team because things that would seriously harm other actors bounce off her. The turn this thread has taken shows she IS polarizing but everyone is entitled to their opinion of her. I think she is manipulative and unstable but that again is MY opinion. And by the way, all these questions about whose idea the photoshoot was doesn't change the FACT that *Brad was  the one that gave his vows so his sense of decency should have told him it was bad enough he broke them and humiliated her, he didn't have to pour salt in the wound*. And all those who find nothing wrong with it, just think if it had been your significant other who did it to you.



That is the interview I am talking about, exactly.

Brad is no prize either. And I think because a lot of fans have such an intense attachment to Angelina the SO argument does not really work. It is quite surprising actually, because in 99% of the cases of cheating it is the other woman that is vilified as if the man just accidentally fell into her vadge, but here it is usually a polar opposite - Jennifer's fault because she didn't give Brad what he needed so he found a perfect future with a perfect woman. At least those are the attitudes I have seen across forums most of the time. Meh.


----------



## Tivo

Vanilla Bean said:


> That is the interview I am talking about, exactly.
> 
> Brad is no prize either. And I think because a lot of fans have such an intense attachment to Angelina the SO argument does not really work. It is quite surprising actually, because in 99% of the cases of cheating it is the other woman that is vilified as if the man just accidentally fell into her vadge, but here it is usually a polar opposite - Jennifer's fault because she didn't give Brad what he needed so he found a perfect future with a perfect woman. At least those are the attitudes I have seen across forums most of the time. Meh.


I can't speak for everyone but I kinda felt the way you've described. My impression of Jen Aniston prior to Brangelina slowly evolved from admiration to thinking she was self absorbed, entitled, neurotic and vapid. This impression was formed from interviews I read with her during that time and the way her subsequent relationships with Vince Vaughan etc. just seemed to exhaust the guys into leaving. I imagine she is exhausting to deal with. She just seems that way to me.  It was obvious Brad wanted a family, he talked sbout wanting a tribe of kids, even got choked up talking about how little girls just break his heart during one of his Oceans interviews. Brad wanted kids and Angelina was all about kids. So no, after the shock of him leaving Jennifer for her I couldn't feel sorry for Jennifer because you can't stand in the way if someone is ready for a family and you just want to go to red carpets and parties.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad and Jen were a brand. From the agent set up to Plan B. A nice power couple. But I knew they were finished when he spent years building their mansion in BH that had more white patterns inside than an insane asylum. Then he went to film Troy in Malta for six months and she visited him once because she was afraid to fly. The signs were there long before Jolie. 

What he should have done was breakup with her before MAMS.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Brad and Jen were a brand. From the agent set up to Plan B. A nice power couple. But I knew they were finished when he spent years building their mansion in BH that had more white patterns inside than an insane asylum. Then he went to film Troy in Malta for six months and she visited him once because she was afraid to fly. The signs were there long before Jolie.
> 
> What he should have done was breakup with her before MAMS.



Yep.


----------



## lallybelle

BagOuttaHell said:


> Brad and Jen were a brand. From the agent set up to Plan B. A nice power couple. But I knew they were finished when he spent years building their mansion in BH that had more white patterns inside than an insane asylum. Then he went to film Troy in Malta for six months and she visited him once because she was afraid to fly. The signs were there long before Jolie.
> 
> What he should have done was breakup with her before MAMS.





This. 


He, (well Angie mostly) gets all the blame when Jen is a woman who had the perfect circumstance to have kids with a stable job with a kid friendly set (which obviously isn't always the case for Actors) and she said she was waiting until Friends wrapped. Then she immediately signs on for like 4 movies afterwards. She was more interested in her career than her marriage or having a family, and that's OK. Even before Angie this was couple going in two different directions. I just don't see her as "poor Jen" like the narrative in the media, even that was set by her own PR.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> I can't speak for everyone but I kinda felt the way you've described. My impression of Jen Aniston prior to Brangelina slowly evolved from admiration to thinking she was self absorbed, entitled, neurotic and vapid. This impression was formed from interviews I read with her during that time and the way her subsequent relationships with Vince Vaughan etc. just seemed to exhaust the guys into leaving. I imagine she is exhausting to deal with. She just seems that way to me.  It was obvious Brad wanted a family, he talked sbout wanting a tribe of kids, even got choked up talking about how little girls just break his heart during one of his Oceans interviews. Brad wanted kids and Angelina was all about kids. So no, after the shock of him leaving Jennifer for her I couldn't feel sorry for Jennifer because you can't stand in the way if someone is ready for a family and you just want to go to red carpets and parties.



And Brad has only been with Angie since they divorced. How many has Jen been with?  Vince Vaughn, Paul Sculfor, John Mayer, Gerard Butler, Justin etc.


----------



## Swanky

Why does it matter how many people Jen has dated, or anyone else for that matter?  Luckily, she''s not remarried and divorced again.  No harm is dating lots and not rushing down the aisle.
She may be scared of remarrying a little.  Who knows.  To each their own though.
All I know is THANK GOD Brad and Anj are still together with all these kids.


----------



## slowlikehoney

To my mind the fact that this woman can sleep with a married man, allow herself to become pregnant with his child and still somehow spin it to have people thinking that she's the savior and the wife is somehow the bad guy and deserves what she got for not giving brad what he wants like a good woman should (regardless of the fact that we know he at least had one issue of keeping it in his pants and who wants to being a child into that situation) is just more proof to me that she is a malevolent, but brilliant PR Master. What other mistress has pulled off that kind of triumph?


----------



## Tivo

slowlikehoney said:


> To my mind the fact that this woman can sleep with a married man, allow herself to become pregnant with his child and still somehow spin it to have people thinking that she's the savior and the wife is somehow the bad guy and deserves what she got for not giving brad what he wants like a good woman should (regardless of the fact that we know he at least had one issue of keeping it in his pants and who wants to being a child into that situation) is just more proof to me that she is a malevolent, but brilliant PR Master. What other mistress has pulled off that kind of triumph?


She didn't spin that story. In fact, most people saw her as a crazy blood vile wearing, brother kissing woman who decided to adopt a child and change her life through humanitarian work. She was focused on philanthropy long before Brad entered the picture. The public decided she was doing more for the world than Jen was and spun it themselves.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Tivo said:


> She didn't spin that story. In fact, most people saw her as a crazy blood vile wearing, brother kissing woman who decided to adopt a child and change her life through humanitarian work. She was focused on philanthropy long before Brad entered the picture. The public decided she was doing more for the world than Jen was and spun it themselves.




Oh yes. She didn't have to say a word. She just made sure that all of the earliest pictures of she and Brad as a couple were of the two of them in the midst of her selfless philanthropy. Including the first pic of her bump. 
Oh but perhaps that was just a coincidence...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But she's been working with the UNHCR and has been on numerous field missions since 2000 or so. Long before she met Brad.


----------



## Tivo

The earliest pic of them was snapped on that beach with Maddox. What other pics could there have been? Her sleeping with Brad in he and Jen's marital bed? She continued to do her humanitarian work and Brad came along for the ride. She was doing all of that before she met him. She didn't have to spin anything.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Tivo said:


> The earliest pic of them was snapped on that beach with Maddox. What other pics could there have been? Her sleeping with Brad in he and Jen's marital bed? She continued to do her humanitarian work and Brad came along for the ride. She was doing all of that before she met him. She didn't have to spin anything.



Agreed, that's exactly what i said above. She's been doing humanitarian before she even knew Brad, since 2001.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

slowlikehoney said:


> To my mind the fact that this woman can sleep with a married man, allow herself to become pregnant with his child and still somehow spin it to have people thinking that she's the savior and the wife is somehow the bad guy and deserves what she got for not giving brad what he wants like a good woman should (regardless of the fact that we know he at least had one issue of keeping it in his pants and who wants to being a child into that situation) is just more proof to me that she is a malevolent, but brilliant PR Master. *What other mistress has pulled off that kind of triumph?*



Elizabeth Taylor.

But I don't see her or Ang as mistresses.

They don't play second fiddle to anyone. 

Hate it or love it.


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> Elizabeth Taylor.
> 
> But I don't see her or Ang as mistresses.
> 
> They don't play second fiddle to anyone.
> 
> Hate it or love it.


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm surprised the ang vs jen story is STILL going strong...it's been almost 10 years.


personally i love ang and brad. they seem to have a strong relationship and have lots of cute children together. i really get the vibe that they are committed to their family and to each other.

love jen too but i don't think she and brad were meant to be. doesn't make angie a bad person. my parents are divorced and my mom and my step mom are now good friends. 

life works in mysterious ways


----------



## slowlikehoney

BagOuttaHell said:


> Elizabeth Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't see her or Ang as mistresses.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't play second fiddle to anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Hate it or love it.




I don't disagree with you. She's made an icon of herself and kudos to her for that. 
But once you sleep with someone else's husband, I don't care how philanthropic you are, I'm not giving out any free passes.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Tivo said:


> I can't speak for everyone but I kinda felt the way you've described. My impression of Jen Aniston prior to Brangelina slowly evolved from admiration to thinking she was self absorbed, entitled, neurotic and vapid. This impression was formed from interviews I read with her during that time and the way her subsequent relationships with Vince Vaughan etc. just seemed to exhaust the guys into leaving. I imagine she is exhausting to deal with. She just seems that way to me.  It was obvious Brad wanted a family, he talked sbout wanting a tribe of kids, even got choked up talking about how little girls just break his heart during one of his Oceans interviews. Brad wanted kids and Angelina was all about kids. So no, after the shock of him leaving Jennifer for her I couldn't feel sorry for Jennifer because you can't stand in the way if someone is ready for a family and you just want to go to red carpets and parties.




And yet there a are a lot of reports/articles that she miscarried twice when they were married. Just because she didn't use as PR move to gain sympathy during divorce, does not mean it did not happen. So it rather doesn't sound to me like choosing red carpet and parties.

Like BagOuttaHell said - and especially if her two miscarriages are true - if he wanted a family he could have had at least enough class an compassion to end it without the circus that ensued. JMHO.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why does it matter how many people Jen has dated, or anyone else for that matter?  Luckily, she''s not remarried and divorced again.  *No harm is dating lots and not rushing down the aisle.
> She may be scared of remarrying a little.*  Who knows.  To each their own though.
> All I know is THANK GOD Brad and Anj are still together with all these kids.



Agree and I cannot blame her


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lots of actors do lots of humanitarian work that we don't hear about. Gary Sinise has done work with veterans for many years for example. For many years Jen has done work with various cancer foundations, yet whose name is associated with breast cancer awareness? Brad and Angelina may do charity work but everybody knows about it. How do huge stars like Tom Hanks do it for years and keep it quiet? Because they want to. I think it is unfair that at the end of all this Jen was painted to look like a petty, barren woman who thinks only about herself. Brad cheated - he was no man worth keeping - and how well do we know her life to know ANYTHING about her personality with any certainty? All I know is that she was cheated on yet has never been accused of infidelity, remains close friends with the same people she was friends with before being famous, actually HAS female friends, has done charity work consistently and under the radar and made back up with her mom after they fell out. 

If we insist on this comparison, then let's look at the fact that both Brad and Angelina has been accused of infidelity, Angelina seems to have NO female friends, Brad seems to morph into every woman he has been with, publicize their good works and Ang has yet to make up with and forgive her dad who, at the end of the day, is the reason why she even had a foot in the door. 

Plus, even dumb as a doorknob Brad knows it will destroy his image to leave Angelina with all those kids between them. 

And let's not forget Angelina SWORE she would never give birth as there were so many kids to adopt in the world but got pregnant after a brief affair on set after two marriages and sexual activity since her teens.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

slowlikehoney said:


> To my mind the fact that this woman can sleep with a married man, allow herself to become pregnant with his child and still somehow spin it to have people thinking that she's the savior and the wife is somehow the bad guy and deserves what she got for not giving brad what he wants like a good woman should (regardless of the fact that we know he at least had one issue of keeping it in his pants and who wants to being a child into that situation) is just more proof to me that she is a malevolent, but brilliant PR Master. What other mistress has pulled off that kind of triumph?




Hypocrisy at its highest level. Just like when she criticized Madonna for the situation with adopting David from Malawi and said she preferred to 'stay on the right side of law'. There was the minor detail of hardly anything being legal about the adoption of Maddox, but who would take that into consideration.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Vanilla Bean said:


> Hypocrisy at its highest level. Just like when she criticized Madonna for the situation with adopting David from Malawi and said she preferred to 'stay on the right side of law'. There was the minor detail of hardly anything being legal about the adoption of Maddox, but who would take that into consideration.


I actually forgot about this.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thingofbeauty said:


> I actually forgot about this.



At your service, milady.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't blame a lady for changing her mind about giving birth.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I can't blame a lady for changing her mind about giving birth.


Nah. I wouldn't blame anybody either. I just always found the timing convenient.


----------



## gemini582

Thingofbeauty said:


> Lots of actors do lots of humanitarian work that we don't hear about. Gary Sinise has done work with veterans for many years for example. For many years Jen has done work with various cancer foundations, yet whose name is associated with breast cancer awareness? Brad and Angelina may do charity work but everybody knows about it. How do huge stars like Tom Hanks do it for years and keep it quiet? Because they want to. I think it is unfair that at the end of all this Jen was painted to look like a petty, barren woman who thinks only about herself. Brad cheated - he was no man worth keeping - and how well do we know her life to know ANYTHING about her personality with any certainty? * All I know is that she was cheated on yet has never been accused of infidelity, * remains close friends with the same people she was friends with before being famous, actually HAS female friends, has done charity work consistently and under the radar and made back up with her mom after they fell out.
> 
> 
> 
> If we insist on this comparison, then let's look at the fact that both Brad and Angelina has been accused of infidelity, Angelina seems to have NO female friends, Brad seems to morph into every woman he has been with, publicize their good works and Ang has yet to make up with and forgive her dad who, at the end of the day, is the reason why she even had a foot in the door.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, even dumb as a doorknob Brad knows it will destroy his image to leave Angelina with all those kids between them.
> 
> 
> 
> And let's not forget Angelina SWORE she would never give birth as there were so many kids to adopt in the world but got pregnant after a brief affair on set after two marriages and sexual activity since her teens.



Do people not remember Justin had a live in girlfriend of 14 years when Jen started seeing him. Jen's a cheater. Brad's a cheater. They're all cheaters.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Wasn't the story that they had actually broken up months before but she was staying at the home until she could sort herself out? But it does seem that most of Hollywood is incapable of being faithful.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

gemini582, well said ! it is ridiculous how that kind of behavior became so much the norm. I won't even count how many times me and my friends were for example propositioned at work by male & married/taken coworkers.


----------



## gemini582

Thingofbeauty said:


> Wasn't the story that they had actually broken up months before but she was staying at the home until she could sort herself out? But it does seem that most of Hollywood is incapable of being faithful.




That's just the story Jen and Justin sold to make themselves sound better. It's not the real version.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

gemini582 said:


> That's just the story Jen and Justin sold to make themselves sound better. It's not the real version.


Ah Lord. 

Hollywood. Why anybody would want to be famous is beyond me. I was floored to discover Tom Hanks had cheated too. Does nobody have any morals?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ah Lord.
> 
> Hollywood. Why anybody would want to be famous is beyond me. I was floored to discover Tom Hanks had cheated too. Does nobody have any morals?



WHAT?! Will I have to whip out the jesus take the wheel gif in every celeb thread tonight?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Vanilla Bean said:


> WHAT?! Will I have to whip out the jesus take the wheel gif in every celeb thread tonight?


YES PLEASE! Whip it out!

He cheated on his first wife with Rita apparently. BUT he has always taken full responsibility for getting married for the wrong reasons and hurting his first wife and children and has always been upfront about his being in the wrong to cheat and trying to do right by his wife. So different scenario altogether. Although he doesn't need my approval, I actually think very highly of him because he's owned up to his faults in the marriage.


----------



## nycmom

slowlikehoney said:


> To my mind the fact that this woman can sleep with a married man, allow herself to become pregnant with his child and still somehow spin it to have people thinking that she's the savior and the wife is somehow the bad guy and deserves what she got for not giving brad what he wants like a good woman should (regardless of the fact that we know he at least had one issue of keeping it in his pants and who wants to being a child into that situation) is just more proof to me that she is a malevolent, but brilliant PR Master. What other mistress has pulled off that kind of triumph?



lol so true!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thingofbeauty said:


> YES PLEASE! *Whip it out!*
> 
> He cheated on his first wife with Rita apparently. BUT he has always taken full responsibility for getting married for the wrong reasons and hurting his first wife and children and has always been upfront about his being in the wrong to cheat and trying to do right by his wife. So different scenario altogether. Although he doesn't need my approval, I actually think very highly of him because he's owned up to his faults in the marriage.




Doll, I am not Brad on the set of MAMS! 

That's a relief about Tom, Jesus will have to wait with taking that ride for a spin then . It sounds like it can be done in a classy way after all.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Sorry I scared you, luv.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Thingofbeauty said:


> Sorry I scared you, luv.



Not more than the latest Khole's butt pic, you're forgiven, doll!


----------



## wantitneedit

Kate Beckinsale cheated on Michael Sheen with Len Wiseman, her director on Underworld.....its probably more common than we think.....


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Vanilla Bean said:


> Not more than the latest Khole's butt pic, you're forgiven, doll!


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt Are 'By the Sea' Co-Stars & Producers! *






*Angelina Jolie* and her longtime beau *Brad Pitt* will work together on the upcoming film *By The Sea*!
 The 39-year-old actress and the 50-year-old actor will be co-stars and producers on the Universal film.

&#8220;I am very happy to continue my relationship with Donna and the entire Universal team as I finish _Unbroken_ and begin work on _By The Sea_.   They have created a very special place for storytellers, and I look  forward to the continued passion and support they have provided to me as  a filmmaker,&#8221; *Angelina*, who is also the writer and director on the project, shared in a statement.


www.justjared.com


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt to FINALLY marry (onscreen)*

Two years ago, the  interwebs exploded when Angelina Jolie stepped out wearing a large  diamond engagement ring on her ring finger. A Brangelina wedding! The  world rejoiced.
 Then, infuriatingly, those two just refused to set a date.
 But now, we are tossed a crumb: According to _The Hollywood Reporter_, when Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie reunite onscreen for _By the Sea (_which  Jolie is writing and directing) they will play a married couple. Its  the first time the power couple will appear onscreen together since  2005&#8242;s Mr. _Mr. & Mrs. Smith _(which features the _tiniest_ bit of footage of Jolie in a wedding dress, fans will recall).
 Also noteworthy: According to _THR_, Brad will likely will  earn a smaller paycheck than Angie, Hollywoods highest-paid female  star. Just dont hold your breath for the real thing. As of May,  she told USA TODAY the two dont have any plans to get married at the  moment. Nothing is organized. Nothing is ready. I dont have a dress.  Oh, fine.
Celeb Romance, Movies 



Source: http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2014/07/23/angelina-jolie-and-brad-pitt-to-finally-marry-onscreen/


----------



## Singra

... By the Sea *(which Jolie is writing and directing)* they...

This always makes me nervous because I didn't think much of her screenwriting in her debut film. I reserve judgement for her upcoming film but my expectations are not very high.


----------



## September24

I think they are secretly married and have been for awhile


----------



## Ladybug09

September24 said:


> I think they are secretly married and have been for awhile



Yep we've been saying that for awhile.


----------



## twinkle.tink

September24 said:


> I think they are secretly married and have been for awhile





Ladybug09 said:


> Yep we've been saying that for awhile.



Well, they could be. California allows for confidential marriages. I could certainly see the advantage to being married. Why would they want to keep it secret? Wouldn't they just want to be done with the questions...they could say, 'We got tired of it being an issue, it was better for the kids, in a sheer legal sense, so we we just took of it.' or some such 

Not being facetious, I don't see why they would want it secret.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Wrote Love Letters to Each Other While Apart*

Handwritten love letters from Brad Pitt? Only one woman is that lucky. 

Angelina Jolie, 39, revealed to Australia's _TV Week_ magazine that she and Pitt, 50, sent handwritten letters to each other while they were filming on opposite sides of the world.  

The actress and human rights activist was directing _Unbroken_, a biopic about World War II hero Louis Zamperini, in Australia, while Pitt was in London filming _Fury_, about a tank crew fighting the Nazis. 

"He was supportive from a distance, and it was quite romantic in a way," she says. 



"We decided to be of that time, when we could imagine he was in the  European theater and I was in the Pacific theater, and we wrote  handwritten letters to each other that were very connecting for us,  thinking of the people that were separated for months, if not years, at a  time back then." 

Jolie also told the magazine she was able to show a rough cut of _Unbroken_ to Zamperini shortly before he died at age 97  on July 2. "I brought him the film on my laptop in the hospital, and it  was amazing seeing someone at the end of their life watching their life  unfold again, at the same time their body was shutting down," she says. 

"He wanted me to make the movie to show something hopeful about  the strength of the human spirit that can pull us through. He reminded  me to have my surgery in the year that I did, and he reminded me to  appreciate every day of my life." 

 Jolie underwent a preventive double mastectomy in 2013, while she was preparing to direct _Unbroken_. 



Next up for Jolie and Pitt: making a movie together. 

Universal Pictures recently announced that the engaged couple will work on an "intimate, character-driven drama," _By the Sea_. Jolie and Pitt will both star in the movie, with Jolie writing and directing. 

Jolie's _Unbroken_ will premiere Christmas Day, while Pitt's _Fury_ is set for November. 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-handwritten-love-letters-unbroken-fury


----------



## Swanky

*Brad Pitt Brings Dad William to Private 'Fury' Screening *







*Brad Pitt* carries a notebook while arriving at a private screening of his upcoming film *Fury* at the Sherman Oaks Galleria on Friday (August 8) in Sherman Oaks, Calif.
 The 50-year-old actor was accompanied by his dad *William*.

In case you missed it, check out a new poster of *Brad* sitting on top of a tank for _Fury_, which hits theaters on Friday, November 14.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hmm, wonder if it's any good...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Shia LaBeouf Star in Explosive New Fury TrailerWatch the Co-Stars Go to War! *







*News/ *

*Brad Pitt and Shia LaBeouf Star in Explosive New Fury TrailerWatch the Co-Stars Go to War! *

 	 		by 		 		 		 			 				 					Mike Vulpo 				 				 			 			 		 		 		 		        	 		 		 			Tue., Aug. 19, 2014 1:10 PM PDT 		 	 					 	


 



 

 					 					 					 					 				 				 				 			 	 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 				If you thought *Brad Pitt*'s upcoming flick, _Fury_, was explosive, you ain't seen nothing yet!
A  new trailer for the actor's highly anticipated film was released  Tuesday that gives a realistic look at what the military faced in World  War ll.
As bombs explode and shots are fired, Pitt reminds his partners that "ideals are peaceful. History is violent."  
His words of wisdom, however, are quickly put to the side when the enemy overcomes Pitt and his five-man crew.
"It will end soon. But before it does, a lot more people have gotta die," Pitt proclaims to co-stars *Shia LaBeouf*,* Jon Berthal*,* Scott Eastwood*,* Logan Lerman *and *Michael Peña*."We haven't run before, so why we gonna run now?" 

For those wondering if the harsh battle scenes are the real deal, just ask Peña himself.
"We were all insane people filming that," Peña told E! News exclusively. "The set was crazy chaotic. Everybody was really, really dedicated."
And what did he think of Pitt serving as his army sergeant?
"That  guy's a pro," Peña gushed. "Not only is he a good actor but he's also  got great ideas on the producing endhow to tell the story better."
See for yourself when_Fury_ hits theatres on Oct. 17, 2014. 



Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/570821/...new-fury-trailer-watch-the-co-stars-go-to-war


TRAILER in link.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nice, France 8-22-14


----------



## berrydiva

Thingofbeauty said:


> Ah Lord.
> 
> Hollywood. Why anybody would want to be famous is beyond me. I was floored to discover Tom Hanks had cheated too. Does nobody have any morals?


Men of status (station/power/money) have had more than one woman since the dawn of time. The concept of monogamy was created for a host of reasons, none of them related to being faithful or moral. Unfortunately as the probability is high that if he has money, he will cheat. It's sad to say that I know of quite a bit of guys who have stepped out on their marriage with another woman while they have a doting wife at home.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> Men of status (station/power/money) have had more than one woman since the dawn of time. The concept of monogamy was created for a host of reasons, none of them related to being faithful or moral. Unfortunately as the probability is high that if he has money, he will cheat. It's sad to say that I know of quite a bit of guys who have stepped out on their marriage with another woman while they have a doting wife at home.


Yep. And I witness this at my job on a regular basis. Men always do what they want to do. No more no less.


----------



## Grace123

Girl needs to eat. Looks like she's losing hair.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad won an Emmy last night. Congrats to him.


----------



## Lena186

What did she wear?


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sweetpea83

I caught the last hour of the Emmy's...but happy to hear that Brad won an award. Anyone familiar with that show? I'm not..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lena186 said:


> What did she wear?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



I don't believe they went..


----------



## Lena186

Sweetpea83 said:


> I don't believe they went..



Thank you


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## DC Bag Lady

AP News:  Brad and Angelina were married this past weekend in France according to their spokesperson.


----------



## Longchamp

Looks like they won't have to repeat the ceremony in states as met the residency requirement prior to the civil ceremony.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Congrats to them! 


*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Get Married in France *

 Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt were married Saturday in Chateau Miraval, France, says a spokesman for the couple. 
 Jolie and Pitt wed Saturday in a small chapel in a private ceremony  attended by family and friends. In advance of the nondenominational  civil ceremony, Pitt and Jolie also obtained a marriage license from a  local California judge. The judge also conducted the ceremony in France. 
 The couple's children took part in the wedding. Jolie walked the aisle  with her eldest sons Maddox and Pax. Zahara and Vivienne threw petals.  Shiloh and Knox served as ring bearers, the spokesman says.


Source: http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-married-france/story?id=25157846


----------



## Chanel522

Yay!!!  I'm so so excited about this.  They make the best couple and have such a gorgeous family.  Wish them a lifetime of happiness and love &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## jun3machina

Woah.. Flew under the radar...good for them.


----------



## krissa

Wow. I love that they kept it under wraps.


----------



## Michele26

I hope her father was at the ceremony.


----------



## LADC_chick

Congrats to them!


----------



## Encore Hermes

This is not a drill  

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt were married Saturday in Chateau Miraval, France, says a spokesman for the couple.

Jolie and Pitt wed Saturday in a small chapel in a private ceremony attended by family and friends. *In advance of the nondenominational civil ceremony, Pitt and Jolie also obtained a marriage license from a local California judge. The judge also conducted the ceremony in France.*

The couple&#8217;s children took part in the wedding. Jolie walked the aisle with her eldest sons Maddox and Pax. Zahara and Vivienne threw petals. Shiloh and Knox served as ring bearers, the spokesman says.

_And that is how you do it, fly the judge over._ 


http://www.celebitchy.com/384096/an...ed_at_chateau_miraval_in_france_this_weekend/


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/28...post-wedding-appearance-see-the-first-photos/

Brad Pitt looks so handsome in his first post-wedding appearance at the photo call for his film Fury held at Bovington Tank Museum on Thursday (August 28) in Bovington, England.

The 50-year-old actor was joined by his co-stars Logan Lerman, Jon Bernthal, director David Ayer, and producer Bill Block.

At the photo call, Brad tried to hide his wedding ring. He did give us a peek as he left the venue  check it out!

In case you missed it, Brad and his wife Angelina Jolie got married over the weekend in France. All six of their kids were in attendance!


----------



## LADC_chick

Brad & Angelina: Proving that you *can*, in fact, get married without a media circus (to all those D-list folks acting like paparazzi are clamoring for pictures of them on their wedding days).


----------



## MarvelGirl

Chanel522 said:


> Yay!!!  I'm so so excited about this.  They make the best couple and have such a gorgeous family.  Wish them a lifetime of happiness and love &#10084;&#65039;



I agree 100%! So happy for them and their beautiful, lovely family!!


----------



## Yuki85

I am so happy for them! Finally they got married


----------



## lanasyogamama

I want to see a pic!!!


----------



## winnstar123

Yeah, yeah...picture please!


----------



## jokester

Congrats to them but I need to see pics.


----------



## emchhardy

Congrats to them - happy to hear this news - love them as a couple.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Need pics. Need pics.


----------



## daffyduck

So glad they made their wedding private and not a circus. Real celebrities knows how to stay away from paparazzi, while fake celebrities or wanna be calls them for photo ops or leak news about their weddings to promote themselves.


----------



## AEGIS

LADC_chick said:


> Brad & Angelina: Proving that you *can*, in fact, get married without a media circus (to all those D-list folks acting like paparazzi are clamoring for pictures of them on their wedding days).



It's not hard at all...Janet Jackson hid an entire marriage lol.


----------



## sanmi

Congrats to them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I hope we get to see photos..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*How Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pulled Off Their Secret Wedding*

When Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie pulled off their surprise wedding on Saturday, the couple kept their big day so quiet that local officials admit they were stunned by the news. 

"No one in Correns knew a thing," says an official from the French village, where the couple tied the knot at their wine-growing estate, Château Miraval. 

"It was a marriage which seems to have been carried out in total intimacy and absolute discretion," the official tells PEOPLE. 



The wedding license was obtained in the couple's home state of California. 



Château Miraval had long been rumored as a preferred wedding site for  the pair, who first settled there in 2008 just before the birth of their  twins, Knox and Vivienne. 

The sprawling property has a 35-room main house, an ancient chapel and a working vineyard spread over 1,100 acres. 

Over the years, design enthusiast Pitt, 50, has taken the lead  in renovating the house to suit his architectural and aesthetic  interests, picking up fabric, wallpaper and furniture in Paris and at  various art fairs. 

Most recently, during a 10-day visit in July, the actor quietly  saw to certain details, including making contact with a small local  florist shop several villages away, PEOPLE has learned.  

Adding to the surprise factor, the couple fit their big day  into a small window in a schedule full of work commitments. Jolie, 39,  has been prepping for the couple's upcoming drama, _By the Sea_, in Malta  she's costarring with Pitt, writing _and_ directing  and Pitt spent his fifth day as a newlywed promoting his upcoming WWII drama, _Fury_, in England. 



Largely keeping his new ring  out of view during the photo call  at one point he even slipped it  into his jacket pocket  Pitt "wore his band but didn't play with it  like sometimes people do when they have a new ring," says one reporter  who attended the press event, which was held at the Bovington Tank  Museum in Dorset, about two-and-a-half hours from London. 

"At the end, we were just talking and I said, 'Congratulations!'  and he gave me a big smile and said, 'Thank you, man!' " adds the  attendee, noting that Pitt had a newlywed glow. "He looked amazing  today. He was very animated, very invested. Very alive." 

Adds another attendee: "He was very nice, very open and in a very good mood." 

But he didn't stick around for long: Just after the news broke,  Pitt was gone  off to Malta to join Jolie for their working honeymoon. 



Source: http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20848093,00.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's Wedding DressAll the Details!*

We have so many questions about *Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie*'s wedding, but the biggest one has to be: What did her dress look like?!
Quickly followed by: Did she even wear a dress?! This is Angie, after all, she's a big fan of menswear.
Well,  thanks to new details we've got the answer. A source tells E! News the  Oscar winner did indeed wear a white dress on her big day. The insider  says the gown was "very traditional, but very Angie, it was comfortable  but plain white floor-length antique lace and silk."  The designer has  yet to be confirmed.
As for accessories, we also know that the actress "definitely wore something that once belonged to [her mother] *Marcheline Bertrand*.  A small gold locket with a photo of her mom inside it." And yes, she  also "had a veil," and when "Brad lifted it [he] gasped because she  looked so stunning." 
And what about the rest of the wedding  party? "The boys all wore tiny matching cream linen suits which were  just like Brad's [tux] while the girls had each chosen a dress to match  their own individual style and they had them specially made."
All the Jolie-Pitt kid*Maddox*, 13, *Pax*, 11, *Zahara*, 9, *Shiloh*, 8, and twins *Knox* and *Vivienne*,  6also played roles in their parents' wedding. Jolie walked down the  aisle with her elder sons, while Zahara and Vivienne threw petals.  Shiloh and Knox served as ring bearers.
The wedding ringsthe _Fury_ actor has already been spotted wearing his"were designed by their good friend *Robert Procop*," shares the source. A rep for Mr. Procop confirms that he did create the brands.
A spokesperson for the couple confirmed  that the world's most famous couple were married Saturday in in a small  chapel in a private ceremony at Chateau Miraval, France.


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/574112/angelina-jolie-s-wedding-dress-all-the-details


----------



## DC-Cutie

Good for them!  I actually hope the DON'T release wedding pictures. Keep it private.


----------



## LADC_chick

AEGIS said:


> It's not hard at all...Janet Jackson hid an entire marriage lol.



Right?! I'd forgotten that she was married for years and years (and years and years), and the world had no clue.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm reading these articles and there are no details. Lol. Bravo. 

And TMZ Harvey Levin with all of his courthouse and county record contacts didn't know that they obtained a marriage license.  Too busy up Kris Kardashian you know what to get the scoop.


----------



## iluvmybags

Michele26 said:


> I hope her father was at the ceremony.




Nope, he wasn't - what a shame



> *Jon Voight Reacts to Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's Wedding*
> 
> While Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's private wedding in France did include close family and friends, there was one relative that was noticeably missing.
> 
> Jolie's famous father Jon Voight was not in attendance but was instead at other big events back in the states for his television show Ray Donovan. Upon learning of his daughter's very private nuptials, Voight issued this statement:
> 
> "It seems like it was a beautiful simple ceremony with all the kids involved.  Must have been a lot of fun. I am very happy for them."
> 
> On Saturday, the day that Jolie and Pitt exchanged vows and custom-designed rings, the 75-year-old actor was photographed at the Variety and Women In Film Emmy Nominee Celebration in West Hollywood, Calif. The following day attended the Showtime 2014 Emmy Eve event.
> 
> Jolie, 39, and Pitt, 50, kept pretty mum about their wedding plans, but did they not even tell the actress' father?
> 
> Before she'd even set eyes on Pitt, Jolie escorted her father to her first Oscars in 1986. Check out this Throwback Thursday video, below:



http://www.etonline.com/news/150504...gelina_jolie_and_brad_pitt_wedding/index.html


----------



## iluvmybags

> *The Only Picture of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's Wedding You're Going to See*
> 
> In case you haven't heard the news, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are married! The pair tied the knot in secret last weekend, so you know what that means: there are no pictures to swoon over. Well, not from that Jolie-Pitt wedding. Luckily, there is one wedding picture &#8212;* this shot from 2005's Mr. and Mrs. Smith, on the set of which they fell in love. Of course, the wedding scene was cut from the film*, but this beautiful image was still shot. Since you're not likely to see any real wedding pictures anytime soon, this will have to do.






http://www.buzzsugar.com/Brad-Pitt-Angelina-Jolie-Wedding-Mr-Mrs-Smith-35585938


----------



## Ladybug09

iluvmybags said:


> View attachment 2733580
> 
> 
> http://www.buzzsugar.com/Brad-Pitt-Angelina-Jolie-Wedding-Mr-Mrs-Smith-35585938


LOL


----------



## bag-mania

She couldn't be bothered to tell her dad? That's pretty low. Nothing like hearing about family news from the media.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I take it they aren't very close..? Obviously..we will never know why he wasn't there..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

We don't know that she didn't.  He could be just saying that because he knows the minute she does anything they come running to him for a reaction.


----------



## jun3machina

I think she deliberately didn't tell him from past experiences of him going off the handle. She's guarded and for good reason. I respect that


----------



## Blue Irina

Congratulations to the happy couple!


----------



## Tivo

I think I'll watch Mr&Mrs Smith tonight.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I take it they aren't very close..? Obviously..we will never know why he wasn't there..











jun3machina said:


> I think she deliberately didn't tell him from past experiences of him going off the handle. She's guarded and for good reason. I respect that




Agree. While it's sad they aren't close, she has a bad history with her father.


----------



## Longchamp

jun3machina said:


> I think she deliberately didn't tell him from past experiences of him going off the handle. She's guarded and for good reason. I respect that



BS. You only have one father.  They might not agree on some subjects--what families do?
Hope her daughters don't invite her to their wedding.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Longchamp said:


> BS. You only have one father.  They might not agree on some subjects--what families do?
> Hope her daughters don't invite her to their wedding.



Yeah, and he only has one daughter. He went to the media about private details of her life, told the media she had mental problems etc, etc. He cheated on her mother and Angie knew about it.I mean really, just because you're blood doesn't give you entitlement. He's an a$$ and she's been civil about letting him see the grandkids but keeping him at arms length.


----------



## Michele26

He didn't "go to the media," the media questioned him about AJ and he answered honestly. He realized what he did hurt her and he never did it again. The last several times the media questioned him he gushed with admiration for her. AJ claims she was so hurt that her father cheated on her mother and yet she cheated with a married man too.


----------



## Michele26

Longchamp said:


> BS. You only have one father.  They might not agree on some subjects--what families do?
> Hope her daughters don't invite her to their wedding.



This!


----------



## Cocolo

Longchamp said:


> BS. You only have one father.  They might not agree on some subjects--what families do?
> Hope her daughters don't invite her to their wedding.



There are all kinds of different fathers in the world.  No one can judge.


----------



## Chanel522

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yeah, and he only has one daughter. He went to the media about private details of her life, told the media she had mental problems etc, etc. He cheated on her mother and Angie knew about it.I mean really, just because you're blood doesn't give you entitlement. He's an a$$ and she's been civil about letting him see the grandkids but keeping him at arms length.




I agree w this.


----------



## Swanky

I think Ang is beautiful.... but I hate the photo! Lol!
Her smirk, oy.  I'm surpised she's in white.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cocolo said:


> *There are all kinds of different fathers in the world.*  No one can judge.



Agreed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Michele26 said:


> He didn't "go to the media," the media questioned him about AJ and he answered honestly. He realized what he did hurt her and he never did it again. The last several times the media questioned him he gushed with admiration for her. AJ claims she was so hurt that her father cheated on her mother and yet she cheated with a married man too.



So, he doesn't shut his mouth and keep family matters private? Just because he's asked a question doesn't mean he has to spill private matters to the media. The journalist is not a judge - you don't have to tell all your information with a hand on the Bible.

Yes, Angie perhaps did the wrong thing with Brad, but I think her issues with men might trace back to her relaysh with her Dad and how messed up it was - not that I'm a psychologist btw. Just sayin'


----------



## Michele26

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *So, he doesn't shut his mouth and keep family matters private? Just because he's asked a question doesn't mean he has to spill private matters to the media. *The journalist is not a judge - you don't have to tell all your information with a hand on the Bible.
> 
> Yes, Angie perhaps did the wrong thing with Brad, but I think her issues with men might trace back to her relaysh with her Dad and how messed up it was - not that I'm a psychologist btw. Just sayin'



He realized what he said to the media was personal and he didn't do it again. I saw several interviews he gave and he talked about her in glowing terms. 

When one of her kids turns on her she'll know what it feels like. AND with six kids one of them is bound to turn on her.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think Ang is beautiful.... but I hate the photo! Lol!
> Her smirk, oy.  I'm surpised she's in white.



That's from their movie isn't it?


----------



## Sugar Crush

Chloe_chick999 said:


> That's from their movie isn't it?



Right!  The comment in the description is pretty funny about it being the only wedding photo you'll see.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He has a relationship with his grandkids. They have come a very long way. And since I feel like being messy right now. Brad never met the mother of his first wife.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagOuttaHell said:


> He has a relationship with his grandkids. They have come a very long way. And since I feel like being messy right now. Brad never met the mother of his first wife.



This. I think Angelina extended that to him, as she didn't want her kids not knowing their grandfather. I think that's ok and understandable given their history.


----------



## sdkitty

good for them for keeping it private.....I'm curious as to who was in attendance but it's their business and if they don't want to tell or to provide photos, I respect.  Personally I have trouble with people who are getting married for the second, third, 4th time having a big hoopla.  These two apparently did have a traditional wedding with a white dress, maybe partly to please the children.  But at least they kept it private.


----------



## slowlikehoney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So, he doesn't shut his mouth and keep family matters private? Just because he's asked a question doesn't mean he has to spill private matters to the media. The journalist is not a judge - you don't have to tell all your information with a hand on the Bible.
> 
> Yes, Angie perhaps did the wrong thing with Brad, but I think her issues with men might trace back to her relaysh with her Dad and how messed up it was - not that I'm a psychologist btw. Just sayin'




I agree with this. No one knows exactly what has happened between AJ and her father. And I don't believe that just because someone is family you're obligated to invite them into every aspect of your life if it's not healthy for you.


----------



## jun3machina

Longchamp said:


> BS. You only have one father.  They might not agree on some subjects--what families do?
> Hope her daughters don't invite her to their wedding.



Its not just not agreeing...he used to be into drugs, cheated on her mom and wasn't there for her growing up. I'm sure she resents him for a lot more that's released to the public. She had a very rocky upbringing and I think her relationship with her father has a lot to do with how she turned out as an adult. She doesn't air her family's dirty laundry, but there's a lot of sh*t between her and her dad that keeps their relationship as it is. My dad was acquaintances with her father when I was a kid. This was during her turn into her 'dark period'...


----------



## jun3machina

FreeSpirit71 said:


> So, he doesn't shut his mouth and keep family matters private? Just because he's asked a question doesn't mean he has to spill private matters to the media. The journalist is not a judge - you don't have to tell all your information with a hand on the Bible.
> 
> Yes, Angie perhaps did the wrong thing with Brad, but I think her issues with men might trace back to her relaysh with her Dad and how messed up it was - not that I'm a psychologist btw. Just sayin'



Agree with you on the last part


----------



## Swanky

Oh, lol!  Didn't know it's from their movie


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Michele26 said:


> When one of her kids turns on her she'll know what it feels like. AND with six kids one of them is bound to turn on her.



I dunno, not neccesarily. Her issues with her dad stem back from childhood and teen years, she and her brother seemed to have an unstable family life, leading to she and her dad having issues. She and Brad on the other hand seem to want to create a stable, happy environment for their kids. If the kids are happy, why would they be "bound to turn on her"?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> He has a relationship with his grandkids. They have come a very long way. And since I feel like being messy right now. Brad never met the mother of his first wife.



Yep. Brad's ex wife had a long running feud with her mother.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Longchamp said:


> BS. You only have one father.  They might not agree on some subjects--what families do?
> Hope her daughters don't invite her to their wedding.



I can only say, until you've been in her shoes....  

Apparently their rocky relationship wasn't just about 'not agreeing on some subjects', it seemed to be deeper than that.


----------



## Longchamp

Looks like Voight  playing out his emmy award nominated role "Ray Donovan" IRL.

Not sure I could stay mad that long.  I know I couldn't life too short.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She may not be mad at him, he does have a relationship with his grandchildren. She just may have wanted it to be her, Brad, the children and close friends/family - nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Longchamp

No relationship with grandchildren 
He had to give his valentines day card for them to Jolie's bodyguard in a store parking lot this past Feb.
She won't let him come to house.

http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...ght-feud-children-valentines-day-photos-0219/

Brads parents at wedding.

They can do what the want, doesn't bother me.
I couldn't stay mad that long, but we don't know everything.


----------



## daffyduck

Longchamp said:


> No relationship with grandchildren
> He had to give his valentines day card for them to Jolie's bodyguard in a store parking lot this past Feb.
> She won't let him come to house.
> 
> http://www.celebdirtylaundry.com/20...ght-feud-children-valentines-day-photos-0219/
> 
> Brads parents at wedding.
> 
> They can do what the want, doesn't bother me.
> I couldn't stay mad that long, but we don't know everything.



^Unless you know them personally and witness these to be as true facts directly, it's merely hearsay or better known as rumor/gossip!


----------



## DC-Cutie

daffyduck said:


> ^Unless you know them personally and witness these to be as true facts directly, it's merely hearsay or better known as rumor/gossip!



This!

I realize this is the gossip section, so I'll take that link as such...


----------



## bisbee

Longchamp said:


> BS. You only have one father.  They might not agree on some subjects--what families do?
> Hope her daughters don't invite her to their wedding.


 
We have no idea what her feelings are about her father, what their relationship is like, was like.  It's pretty presumptuous to make such a statement.


----------



## Swanky

I personally don't care what her relationship is with her father, but I do think him reading about the marriage online is pretty cold.  I know they're had a tumultuous relationship, seems to go up and down a lot, but I think a call or e-mail would've been the right thing, not necessarily an invite.


----------



## Swanky

*'It was just like they wanted': Why Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie kept their wedding a secret from their nearest and dearest (apart from the 22 guests invited)*

*
*

They shocked the world by revealing they had secretly married in an intimate French ceremony on Saturday.

Even Angelina's father Jon Voight was left in the dark over the super-secretive event. 

Now [URL="http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-married-everyone-is-happy-for-them-2014288"]UsWeekly report that the news was also a 'total surprise' to other members of their friends and family... aside from the 22 lucky guests that were invited. 










Secret: UsWeekly report that the news was  a 'total surprise' to Brad Bitt and Angelina Jolie's friends and family... aside from the 22 lucky guests that were invited

'This was a total surprise, but something they were obviously planning on doing when the time was right,' one unnamed friend told the publication.

They added: 'Everyone is happy for them. It was small and family and friends only, just like they wanted.

'I'm happy they pulled it off. We all consider them married anyway, but now it's official.'






The whole family: Brad and Angelina's six children travelled with their parents to France on a private jet

Arrivals: The couple landed in Nice on Saturday for their wedding on the same day

The couple married in France on Saturday and they made sure Maddox, 13, Pax, 10, Zahara, nine, Shiloh, eight, and five-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox, all had important roles on their big day.

A source told E! News: 'Angie was given away by Maddox and Pax, and Knox helped with the rings ... Zahara, Shiloh and Vivienne had baskets of rose petals and other flowers they'd picked in the garden that morning and threw them in front of their mum and dad as they walked up the aisle.'
The loved-up duo exchanged their vows at a small chapel at Chateau Miraval in the South of France in a ceremony attended by friends and family.






Well wishers: While some stars expressed their delight at the news, others poked fun over Twitter






Confirmed: The actor sported a gold band on Thursday

Today, a source told MailOnline: 'Angelina promised her mother before  she died that she'd get married in France. They were extremely close and this is Angie's way of honoring her.'
The source admitted that Brad's ex-wife Jennifer Aniston had no idea about the wedding - nor did Angelina's first husband, Johnny Lee Miller, even though he is said to be 'relaxed' as they remain friends.
Alongside this, the timing of the ceremony was 
'not some happy accident' as it was 'deliberately chosen to commemorate the milestone of the 10th anniversary of filming of Mr and Mrs Smith', according to the source, who said that their son Maddox was 'particularly excited' and had been a 'powerful driver' for the two to marry.

 Brad and Angelina's wedding rings are believed to have been designed by their good friend Robert Procop, who designed Angelina's stunning engagement ring, an estimated 16-carat, emerald-cut diamond and worth approximately $500,000. He is thought to have attended the wedding. 

Meanwhile, Brad's new gold wedding band is worth just $10,000, according to jeweller to the stars Vashi Dominguez, who said: 'Although Brad and Angelina are global stars, it's a surprisingly modest ring.'
Prior to exchanging vows, the couple obtained a marriage license from a California judge. 
The same judge also conducted the nondenominational civil ceremony in France.

The secret wedding seems to have been a quiet affair, even though Brad's brother Doug Pitt, sister Julie Neal and their respective families are believed to have been in attendance.

Speaking from his home in Springfield, Missouri, Doug, 47, said: &#8216;I&#8217;m letting Brad make all the statements, it&#8217;s all good though.&#8217;
Brad&#8217;s parents Jane and William, were back home in Springfield on Thursday morning &#8211; but declined to comment.

Mr & Mrs Pitt: Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie marry in France





French chateau where it is rumoured Brad and Angelina married






Angelina's father, the actor Jon Voight, was unaware of his daughter's wedding plans, telling Inside Edition that he didn't know she had married.
'That's nice', was his only comment. 

Later on Thursday, Voight, 75, told E! in a statement: 'It sounds like it was a wonderful wedding. It must have been very beautiful with the kids participating. I know it was during Emmy weeks and they were able to do it very quietly. I'm very happy for them.'

After a short family honeymoon in Nice, the Jolie-Pitts headed to Malta on Wednesday to start shooting By The Sea, a film written and directed by the Oscar-winning actress, and the second in which they both star.





The destination: The married couple are believed to have tied the knot at Chateau Miraval

Views of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's Chateau Miraval Estate


While details of the plotline are being kept under wraps, The Hollywood Reporter claims that the long-time lovers will play husband and wife in the flick, which is set to be released sometime in 2016. 
It is the second marriage for Pitt, who was with first wife Jennifer Aniston for five years; and the third for Jolie, having previously been married to Jonny Lee Miller and Billy Bob Thornton.
Already, Pitt's pal and Ocean's Eleven co-star George Clooney has shared his congratulations, telling Entertainment Tonight: 'How great is that?!! I'm really happy for Brad and Angie and their whole family.'





Chapel: A small religious building can be seen on the property which could be where the couple exchanged vows

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-apart-22-guests-invited.html#ixzz3BmqGJLS2


----------



## Grace123

Is it legal?

Did Brad and Angelina get married twice?

By Brad Heath and Alison Young, USA TODAY 9:14 p.m. EDT August 28, 2014

Finally! Brangelina got married! Let's take a look back at them over the years. (Photo: Matt Sayles, AP)


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...alifornia-french-laws-for-marriages/14753315/

Was there another secret marriage ceremony?

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's long-awaited wedding in the south of France last Saturday may not have been enough to seal the deal  at least according to the few details the notoriously secretive couple has released.

A ceremony in France, presided over by a California judge with a California marriage license would not by themselves appear to create a valid marriage under either California or French law.

Brangelina surprised everyone by getting married in France over the weekend. Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie had been engaged for more than two years without revealing their wedding plans. VPC

So there must be more to the couple's long trek to the altar.

A spokeswoman for Pitt, Lindsay Kurtz, said in a statement on Thursday that the couple was married at a private ceremony at their Chateau Miraval estate in Provence. She said that before traveling to France, the couple "filled out their paperwork and obtained a marriage license from a local judge, who also traveled to France to conduct the ceremony at Chateau Miraval. They are therefore married under Californian law."

But weddings by themselves are not enough to create legally valid marriages. States and countries have specific requirements for the steps couples must take to have a recognized marriage. The exact requirements vary.

California marriage licenses authorize an official to "perform a marriage ceremony within the state of California," according to a sample published by the state Department of Public Health. Instructions supplied with the license similarly specify that it "must be used only within the State of California."

And to be a valid marriage in France, a California judge can't officiate in that country. Legally valid marriage ceremonies in France must be performed at city hall by a French civil authority, according to the French Embassy in Washington, D.C.

Mike Kretzmer, a family law attorney in Manhattan Beach, Calif., says it's a "curious, curious question." He said that if Pitt and Jolie were his clients, he would advise them to have a California ceremony as well  unless they already have. "Go have your celebration wherever you want to have it, but make sure you get it solemnized in California, too," he says.

Follow reporters Brad Heath and Alison Young on Twitter: @bradheath and @alisonannyoung.


----------



## Swanky

*'He's a wonderful fellow who I love': Jon Voight shares his joy for daughter Angelina Jolie's marriage to Brad Pitt
*

*Jon Voight was not invited to the secret wedding in France*

*The veteran actor has had a strained relationshp with Angelina for years*
*Plans to meet up with the newlyweds 'as soon as possible'*
Jon Voight says he couldn't be happier that his daughter Angelina Jolie and Brad PItt are married.
The veteran actor told Good Morning Britain that he is proud to call Brad his son-in-law during a telephone interview on Friday morning.
'I'm very happy that I can legitimately call him my son-in-law, this wonderful fellow who I love, Jon, 75, said.
In the dark: Jon Voight, pictured over the weekend in LA, did not know his daughter Angelina Jolie had married Brad Pitt in a top-secret ceremony in France on Saturday 

'You know what they are very happy.The kids must have had a wonderful time at the wedding, they all had their things to do and it must have been very beautiful so I'm very happy for them. '
 He added that they are planning to see each other soon: 'She's working now with Brad, and I've got  a couple of things to do, but as soon as we can we'll get together and it's going to be exciting.'
Jon had told MailOnline that he was planning to fly to Europe to join Angelina and her new husband Brad Pitt, having only found out they were married on Thursday morning.

'I'm going to Europe to see them all this week, I've been waiting a long time for this wedding to happen, everything is cool, I'm very happy,' the Ray Donovan star said.
Angelina and Brad would soon be headed to Malta where they are filming their new movie By The Sea. 
Jon Voight says he's proud to call Brad Pitt his son in law











All good now: Angelina Jolie famously reconciled with her dad Jon Voight in 2010 after a rift left them estranged for nearly a decade, pictured in LA in 2011 

And Voight added he was up for a bit of baby sitting to allow the Pitts some alone time.
Speaking about his three-times married daughter's choice in men - she was previously married to actors Jonny Lee Miller and Billy Bob Thornton - he said: 'Well, she's been together with Brad for a while, so they must be happier than she was with the other husbands
'I really like Brad, we get to bond by playing golf together.'
The Hollywood star said he can't wait to see his grandchildren, but said he wanted to make sure that Angelina looked after her health following her double mastectomy operation.





Was her brother there? Jon Voight attended an Emmy after-party with his son and Angie's sibling James Haven
When asked if he was upset at not being invited to the wedding on Saturday, Voight said: 'I'm not disappointed, I understand.
'The children have been bugging them for a long time to get married and the time was right.' 
And in any case, the actor had to go to the Emmys on Monday night, where he was nominated for Best Supporting Actor in a drama for Ray Donovan.
Voight also attended the Creative Arts Emmys a week earlier, and he was joined by his son and Angelina's brother James Haven, though it's unclear if her sibling was at the wedding.
E! today reported that Brad and Angelina spent most of this week enjoying their honeymoon together, surrounded by their six children.
"The honeymoon was a few days enjoying Miraval and how much space they have now,' a source said.
'The kids went quad biking and swimming on the afternoon of the wedding and that night they all had pizza in the garden. The whole thing was very Brad and Angie. They're low key and much more about romantic gestures than they are about having a big, flashy multi-million dollar wedding.'

Despite a previously somewhat fractious relationship with Angelina, Voight said that he often got to see his grandchildren and spend time with his daughter and her family.
His comments came hours after he woke up to the news his daughter had got married on Saturday in France - and could only say 'that's nice' when confronted by Inside Edition. 

Voight and the 39-year-old actress were estranged for nearly a decade but famously reconciled in 2010.
They famously fell out in 2001 after the actor told Access  Hollywood that his daughter had 'serious mental problems' and pleaded  with her to seek help. 

An upset Jolie responded with a public statement saying she did not think it was 'healthy' for her to be around her father.

Relations had apparently already become strained after Jolie learned Voight had had an affair behind her mother's back.





Intimate affair: Pitt's family were in attendance. The couple are pictured together in May

Voight  later revealed that the reconciliation occurred after he was struck by an emotional epiphany, leading the Oscar-winner to change his attitude 'in a moment'.
He said he now lives for his family and in 2011, he said: '&#8216;I suddenly saw things differently and everything shifted. That one moment changed my  whole life.

'It gave me back my daughter and my family. Being reunited with my Angie is very precious to me. I adore my grandchildren, they are my great love.  It makes me so emotional and grateful.
The E! insider added that the Hollywood heavyweights will most likely 'donate some money to charity to celebrate this milestone.'





Where it happened: The wedding took place at the couple's residence, Chateau Miraval, in France over the weekend  

Views of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's Chateau Miraval Estate

'It was a beautiful few days. Brad is now in England while Angelina is in Gozo preparing for shooting on the movie they're doing together.'
And aside from their recent relaxing days at home, we're told that the two won't be embarking on a special one-on-one trip to celebrate anytime son.

'They say their life has been one long honeymoon. They've always been very romantic and will keep celebrating this wonderful happy time in their lives for as long as they can.'
Jolie and Pitt arrived in Nice on Saturday for their nuptials, believed to have been held at Chateau Miraval.

Jolie reportedly walked down the aisle with her eldest sons Maddox, 13, and Pax, 10, on each arm while her daughters Zahara and Vivienne threw petals, and Shiloh and Knox served as ring bearers.
The secret wedding seems to have been a quiet affair although Brad's brother Doug Pitt, sister Julie Neal and their respective families are believed to have been there.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jolie-tied-knot-Brad-Pitt.html#ixzz3Bmw7iYMt


----------



## Sweetpea83

Their estate looks amazing..


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> He has a relationship with his grandkids. They have come a very long way. And since I feel like being messy right now. Brad never met the mother of his first wife.



Real Messsy....LOL


Even messier:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-35482/Jens-bitter-rift-mother.html


frikin token issue won't let me post the article.


----------



## Ladybug09

But in an extraordinary interview, Jennifer Aniston claims that she has just had the hardest year of her life.

The 31-year-old actress tells the May edition of Vanity Fair magazine that she has been dogged by 'low self-esteem' and 'a sense of shame'.

She puts much of the turmoil in her life down to the bitter rift with her mother, Nancy, a former model, adding: 'This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom.'

The pair have not spoken in four years and the actress snubbed her mother by not inviting her to her wedding on a Malibu clifftop last year, which she described as a 'tortuous decision'.

Of her years growing up with her mother, she recalled: 'I don't know if I would have known how beautiful she was if she wasn't always pointing out how unbeautiful I was.'


----------



## Sassys

Ladybug09 said:


> But in an extraordinary interview, Jennifer Aniston claims that she has just had the hardest year of her life.
> 
> The 31-year-old actress tells the May edition of Vanity Fair magazine that she has been dogged by 'low self-esteem' and 'a sense of shame'.
> 
> She puts much of the turmoil in her life down to the bitter rift with her mother, Nancy, a former model, adding: 'This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom.'
> 
> The pair have not spoken in four years and the actress snubbed her mother by not inviting her to her wedding on a Malibu clifftop last year, which she described as a 'tortuous decision'.
> 
> Of her years growing up with her mother, she recalled: 'I don't know if I would have known how beautiful she was if she wasn't always pointing out how unbeautiful I was.'





Ladybug09 said:


> Real Messsy....LOL
> 
> 
> Even messier:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-35482/Jens-bitter-rift-mother.html
> 
> 
> frikin token issue won't let me post the article.



What does this have to do with Brad and Angelina


----------



## Katel

I'm happy for these two and their kids and I am thrilled that they kept the world out of their wedding ceremony - haha  paparazzi!

My thought was that John Voight may be a blabbermouth and not able to keep a secret, and that's why he wasn't told...

it could be something as simple as that.


----------



## Swanky

Sassys said:


> What does this have to do with Brad and Angelina



Wondering same...


----------



## sdkitty

seems odd that she does let her father have a relationship with the children and they did have guests at the wedding but he was excluded


I can only assume that she felt his presence would take away from her enjoyment of the day.  I guess he hurt her mother and also her and her brother and she can't really forgive him.
I can't believe his behavior at an event would be so horrible that he couldn't be invited for that reason.


----------



## Swanky

I think a simple heads up before the wedding and before media broke the news (to him) would've been the right thing to do.


----------



## Ladybug09

BagOuttaHell said:


> He has a relationship with his grandkids. They have come a very long way. And since I feel like being messy right now. Brad never met the mother of his first wife.





Sassys said:


> What does this have to do with Brad and Angelina


lots, refer back.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/29...ives-in-malta-after-her-wedding-to-brad-pitt/

Angelina Jolie flashes her wedding ring for the first time as she enjoys a boat ride in Gozo, Malta on Friday (August 29).

The 39-year-old actress arrived in the country to presumably begin filming By the Sea with her new hubby Brad Pitt! Also seen on the boat with Angelina were her daughters Shiloh and Vivienne (not pictured).

In case you missed the amazing news, Angelina and Brad got married this past weekend in France in a surprise wedding ceremony. The couples six kids were part of the ceremony in a big way. In all, twenty-two guests were invited to the affair.


----------



## LADC_chick

Look, Jon Voight has shown himself to have loose lips. If he's talking about how he couldn't not say anything about Angelina's first adoption because he was asked about it by an entertainment reporter, then all that means is it was a lesson learned for Angelina. Voight having a relationship with his grandkids now doesn't mean that Angelina has forgotten that he spilled some pretty big and private news about her before she was ready to tell.

"Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."


----------



## grazia

So glad it wasn't a circus like another wedding that happened this year in France.

Don't understand why the dad wasn't at least told about the wedding but he must have hurt them a lot when they were young.


----------



## grazia

LADC_chick said:


> Look, Jon Voight has shown himself to have loose lips. If he's talking about how he couldn't not say anything about Angelina's first adoption because he was asked about it by an entertainment reporter, then all that means is it was a lesson learned for Angelina. Voight having a relationship with his grandkids now doesn't mean that Angelina has forgotten that he spilled some pretty big and private news about her before she was ready to tell.
> 
> "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on you."



It's fool me twice shame on me


----------



## horse17

ok, so where's the wedding ring?.....my guess is that it is a simple platinum band....


----------



## ebonyone

He probably wasn't told because he has a big mouth.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Angelina is so pale and skinny! I love her, but please gain a little weight!


----------



## Swanky

She didn't have to tell him the day before . . . could've been as easy as her assistant calling his right after.


----------



## keodi

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I personally don't care what her relationship is with her father, but I do think him reading about the marriage online is pretty cold*.  I know they're had a tumultuous relationship, seems to go up and down a lot, but I think a call or e-mail would've been the right thing, not necessarily an invite.



I agree.


----------



## DC-Cutie

LADC_chick said:


> Look, Jon Voight has shown himself to have loose lips. If he's talking about how he couldn't not say anything about Angelina's first adoption because he was asked about it by an entertainment reporter, then all that means is it was a lesson learned for Angelina. Voight having a relationship with his grandkids now doesn't mean that Angelina has forgotten that he spilled some pretty big and private news about her before she was ready to tell.
> 
> "Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on you."



There is it. 

She probably did the right thing by not telling him. Considering their relationship.


----------



## MJDaisy

i'm so happy they got married. they are my favorite celebrity couple. so happy for them.


----------



## LADC_chick

grazia said:


> It's fool me twice shame on me



That was me typing too fast. Ack! I corrected it in the original post.


----------



## Longchamp

daffyduck said:


> ^Unless you know them personally and witness these to be as true facts directly, it's merely hearsay or better known as rumor/gossip!





DC-Cutie said:


> This!
> 
> I realize this is the gossip section, so I'll take that link as such...




All of it is hearsay whether positive or negative!!
This is way more than I want to get involved.


----------



## jun3machina

I just wanna see her dress


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I don't care that she didn't invite or tell her father. Not everyone's relationship with their father is sunshine and lollipops. I too have a difficult relationship with mine. I don't know if I would have done the same as her, but I'm all about privacy, and while you want to forgive and get over things your parents have done to you in the past, it's not so simple. No one can judge.


----------



## Encore Hermes

He would have been the VIP of the Emmys red carpet letting hints slide or spilling  everything. 

Blessing to him he didn't know, didn't have to keep the secret.


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't see the ring, is it the same one he 'custom' made?


----------



## Michele26

Longchamp said:


> Looks like Voight  playing out his emmy award nominated role "Ray Donovan" IRL.
> 
> *Not sure I could stay mad that long.  I know I couldn't life too short.*


Me too, I forgive, may not forget, but I eventually come to a place where I know that no one is perfect. Our parents/families after all said and done are not perfect they have foibles. I thought AJ could have at least let her father KNOW she was getting married so he didn't have to hear it from someone in the media. That just seems so *cold* to me.


----------



## Swanky

She does good humanitarian work, but she's not exactly known for being warm.


----------



## Singra

Michele26 said:


> Me too, I forgive, may not forget, but I eventually come to a place where I know that no one is perfect. Our parents/families after all said and done are not perfect they have foibles. I thought AJ could have at least let her father KNOW she was getting married so he didn't have to hear it from someone in the media. That just seems so *cold* to me.



This is complete idle speculation but maybe part of the reason for their prior estrangement was him leaking information to the press... maybe he couldn't be trusted.


It's a little cold she didn't give him the heads up after they were married or right before the press release but I guess it shows how estranged they are.


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> But in an extraordinary interview, Jennifer Aniston claims that she has just had the hardest year of her life.
> 
> The 31-year-old actress tells the May edition of Vanity Fair magazine that she has been dogged by 'low self-esteem' and 'a sense of shame'.
> 
> She puts much of the turmoil in her life down to the bitter rift with her mother, Nancy, a former model, adding: 'This is my last chunk of disease in my life - my mom.'
> '



This quote is from 14 years ago.  What relevance does it have now...in this thread?

I'd say none whatsoever.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

bisbee said:


> this quote is from 14 years ago.  What relevance does it have now...in this thread?
> 
> I'd say none whatsoever.


+1


----------



## Lush Life

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I don't care that she didn't invite or tell her father. Not everyone's relationship with their father is sunshine and lollipops. I too have a difficult relationship with mine. I don't know if I would have done the same as her, but I'm all about privacy, and while you want to forgive and get over things your parents have done to you in the past, it's not so simple. No one can judge.



I agree. Her not inviting or informing him is only cold if they have an intimate relationship which not inviting him somehow breached. If they do not have a relationship then there is no reason why she would tell him or invite him. Without knowing the dynamic of their relationship, or whether they even have one, there is no way to know if his presence or absence has any significance at all.


----------



## Ladybug09

bisbee said:


> This quote is from 14 years ago.  What relevance does it have now...in this thread?
> 
> I'd say none whatsoever.



Please ignore my post I'm the future . I'm tired of u commenting to me and won't be responding anymore.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> +1


Nm not worth my energy.


----------



## Ladybug09

Lush Life said:


> I agree. Her not inviting or informing him is only cold if they have an intimate relationship which not inviting him somehow breached. If they do not have a relationship then there is no reason why she would tell him or invite him. Without knowing the dynamic of their relationship, or whether they even have one, there is no way to know if his presence or absence has any significance at all.



This. If she forgives and forgets then great, if not it's her prerogative.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Ladybug09 said:


> Nm not worth my energy.


Girl, it's not that serious. You made a comment. Somebody responded, then I agreed. It's simply comment and conversation. I like Jennifer and it was an interesting article. In fact, I never knew that was the reason behind her falling out with her mom. I'm no fan of them but I'm sure for Brad and Angelina their marriage was a big day. I'm sure the three of them are tired of being continuously linked even after all these years. Hope you enjoy your weekend.


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> Please ignore my post I'm the future . I'm tired of u commenting to me and won't be responding anymore.



Your wish is my command.


----------



## Swanky

How about folks use the handy Ignore User tool


----------



## FreeSpirit71

> Angelina Jolie&#8217;s dress was an expression of her kids&#8217; creativity: Luigi Massi, the master tailor at Atelier Versace, sewed dozens of designs from her children&#8217;s drawings into the dress and veil.



*Source: *People Magazine


----------



## mrsinsyder




----------



## Ms Kiah

Beautiful! I love the veil idea.


Look at the kids. Ahhh, so sweet. I can't wait to see the rest of the pics.


----------



## Lena186

I love this dress and the veil! Creative!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Sasha2012

I knew People would land the photos, it's their go to magazine. Angelina looks emaciated and the dress looks cheap but having her children's sketches embroidered in the veil is sweet. The family photo is cute.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Awwww! I love the simplicity of the dress since it is somewhat clear she wanted it that way due to wanting to include the drawings from the kids. Nothing clashes that way, the drawings are the focal point. Love it and what it means, symbolizes! She and the family looked beautiful and so happy! Yay!


----------



## jokester

She looks beautiful and the dress is so her.


----------



## YSoLovely

#AwardSeason


----------



## prettyprincess

Maybe if her dad stopped talking to the press about her business, she'd include him more.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Ugh, I'm so over the constant kids thing with them.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mrsinsyder said:


> Ugh, I'm so over the constant kids thing with them.



It's kind of hard to get away from with the size of the family they have.


----------



## Ladybug09

I love the simplicity if the dress and the veil will be unique to their day/wedding/vows.


----------



## Swanky

lol at the diversity of opinions!  I'm personally surprised she's in white :shame:


I agree, she looks pretty and the dress looks sort of cheap - the fabric.


----------



## KatherineO

mrsinsyder said:


> Ugh, I'm so over the constant kids thing with them.




Why? They have 6 gorgeous kids that they obviously love & adore. They are parents first & foremost & that shows everyday. I think what she did was very touching & shows that her kids are her life & that they wanted to have them included. I'll take their kind of parent over parents like Kim & Kanye anyday.


----------



## Jayne1

I love that family portrait!


----------



## Sweetpea83

KatherineO said:


> Why? They have 6 gorgeous kids that they obviously love & adore. They are parents first & foremost & that shows everyday. I think what she did was very touching & shows that her kids are her life & that they wanted to have them included. I'll take their kind of parent over parents like Kim & Kanye anyday.




This!! I agree..

She looks pretty..


----------



## mrsinsyder

KatherineO said:


> Why? They have 6 gorgeous kids that they obviously love & adore. They are parents first & foremost & that shows everyday. I think what she did was very touching & shows that her kids are her life & that they wanted to have them included. I'll take their kind of parent over parents like Kim & Kanye anyday.


Shrug. It's my opinion.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love it.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't like the dress and veil...


----------



## Sarni

KatherineO said:


> Why? They have 6 gorgeous kids that they obviously love & adore. They are parents first & foremost & that shows everyday. I think what she did was very touching & shows that her kids are her life & that they wanted to have them included. I'll take their kind of parent over parents like Kim & Kanye anyday.




Totally agree!!


----------



## purseproblm

I was surprised at the white dress... But I wonder if that was the kids too. They were so involved in everything else


----------



## Midge S

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol at the diversity of opinions!  I'm personally surprised she's in white :shame:
> 
> 
> I agree, she looks pretty and the dress looks sort of cheap - the fabric.


  Heh, funny I was going to say I thought the dress was far from cheap because of the fabric.   

I love or hate it, but I too am surprised she is in white.  not because of any reason other then she seems to favor dark colors.


----------



## Chanel522

Ang looks gorgeous!  The dress is simple and understated just how she typically dresses so it's perfect for her.  Honestly, AJ is so beautiful that she doesn't need the extra "fluff" and additions.  She would be stunning in a paper bag!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.hellomagazine.com/celebr...tt-angelina-jolie-wedding-pictures-exclusive/

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's wedding: world exclusive photos in HELLO!*

Ever since the exciting news broke that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie had tied the knot, celebrity fans around the globe have been waiting for the first glimpse of the couple on their day of days. 

Now, in a world exclusive, HELLO! magazine is delighted to present the first official images from the wedding  the most highly anticipated star nuptials of recent years.

Hollywood's golden couple have shared their gorgeous wedding album with HELLO!, in conjunction with US publication People. This week's magazine, issue number 1344, contains beautiful pictures of the joyous celebration  a family affair, which took place at the family's magical French home, Château Miraval.

"We are delighted and honoured to be able to share these captivating photos of Brad and Angelina on their wedding day with their children and other close family members and friends in attendance," HELLO!'s editor-in-chief Eduardo Sanchez Perez said. "We wish them all the very best for the future."

As the incredibly natural photos show, the pair chose to marry in a ceremony on 23 August that was as simple as it was intimate. There's the first look at Angelina in her breathtaking wedding gown by Luigi Massi of Atelier Versace, the veil covered with artwork by her and Brad's children - Maddox, 13, Pax, ten, Zahara, nine, Shiloh, eight, and six-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox. 

"It was important to us that the day was relaxed and full of laughter. It was such a special day to share with our children and a very happy time for our family," Brad and Angelina told HELLO!.


----------



## Lounorada

The dress wouldn't be my cup of tea, but Angelina looks beautiful and I had a feeling she would be wearing Atelier Versace, the dress is very her. I love the veil idea, very unique and a nice tribute to their kids/family!


----------



## Blue Irina

She looks beautiful! I didn't like the top of the dress but the veil is stunning!


----------



## emchhardy

I wonder if I'm in the minority that kind of wishes that they never released any pictures from their wedding.  I liked the way they pulled it off - seemed very private and intimate - and now it's like out there for everyone.  It may be unavoidable when you are as famous as they are but in a way, it's kind of too bad.  I liked the mystery of it before and the details that were out there seemed like enough.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's not what I was expecting at all. It's even worse


----------



## YSoLovely

I know the veil must have great sentimental value to them, but it's plain ugly, imo. 

Agree with emchhardy that I wish they would have kept the pics to themselves. Can't explain why I feel that way, but they had no reason to give People/Hello the pictures.


----------



## LADC_chick

My guess is that it cut down the clamoring for insider pictures. I'd also hazard a guess that the money they received from the magazine(s) will go to a charity or several of the charities they support. Win-win.


----------



## Sweetpea83

LADC_chick said:


> My guess is that it cut down the clamoring for insider pictures. I'd also hazard a guess that the money they received from the magazine(s) will go to a charity or several of the charities they support. Win-win.




I'm thinking it's for charity as well..kudos if that's why they shared them..


----------



## purseprincess32

I don't see the problem with the dress.. Granted she was married twice before.. you can tell her kids played a large role in the dress/veil and wedding. I think she wanted understated yet elegant. I'm happy for her and their family!


----------



## Ms Kiah

Sweetpea83 said:


> I'm thinking it's for charity as well..kudos if that's why they shared them..




Yep, no doubt a charity is involved.


They did that for Shiloh and the twins births too. 


I think Angie is the rare celebrity who understands the fortunate position she's in. She doesn't rant and rave about the press attention. She just tries to manage it and then use it for the causes she cares about.


----------



## jokester

I am glad they released the pics. Everything E news insider said about the wedding was wrong shows these shows doesn't really have any info.


----------



## AEGIS

it's just meh....the veil is a cute idea. I mean it's like her 3rd wedding...nothing needs to be conventional


----------



## daffyduck

They made her dress and their wedding uniquely their own...unpredictable and understated. Love it!!!


----------



## Singra

emchhardy said:


> I wonder if I'm in the minority that kind of wishes that they never released any pictures from their wedding.  I liked the way they pulled it off - seemed very private and intimate - and now it's like out there for everyone.  It may be unavoidable when you are as famous as they are but in a way, it's kind of too bad.  *I liked the mystery of it before and the details that were out there seemed like enough.*



I feel the same way.


----------



## scarlet555

Angelina Jolie looks beautiful.  brides should be able to wear any color they want, whether its their first or third wedding.  I would wear white no matter what, if thats what I want.  But I am hardly traditional in that sense and even if I was, a wedding is a brides day.


----------



## KristyDarling

I'm so used to seeing brides in mermaid gowns that seeing someone in an A-line is almost startling!  She looks beautiful. I admire how clean, classic, and minimal the dress is, and I especially love the symbolism.


----------



## bisousx

YSoLovely said:


> I know the veil must have great sentimental value to them, but it's plain ugly, imo.



Lol, I agree. It's fug even if the sentiment was super sweet.


----------



## whimsic

Not a fan of the dress or the veil, but its her wedding and she can wear whatever she wants. She looks beautiful anyway.


----------



## pairin

whimsic said:


> Not a fan of the dress or the veil, but its her wedding and she can wear whatever she wants. She looks beautiful anyway.



I totally agree with you.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LADC_chick said:


> My guess is that it cut down the clamoring for insider pictures. I'd also hazard a guess that the money they received from the magazine(s) will go to a charity or several of the charities they support. Win-win.



Yes, they give all proceeds to charity, I think.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The dress is kind of disappointing to me because I think she would look so much better in something else, maybe lace in a slimmer (but not mermaid) shape? This dress isn't very stylish and a bit boring in my opinion, but Angelina isn't super stylish (as in, not overly trendy) so it fits her. And I suppose the veil was the star of the whole thing so the dress had to be simple. Anyway, she looks gorgeous as usual so it really doesn't matter!


----------



## Nathalya

I think it's a cute idea, the veil. But the dress... Im all for simple white dresses but the front is ugly.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Also, who cares that she wore white? Is it just that I'm not old fashioned enough to understand the faux pas in this? White doesn't always mean pure and virginal. It's the typical wedding dress color, and surprise, she chose it for her wedding dress.


----------



## horse17

not a fan of this dress...or veil...


----------



## Tivo

I love it! This day was about their family and I'm sure the kids had a blast helping them plan the wedding. I love everything about the dress.


----------



## NYCBelle

I loved their wedding. You can tell this was all for their children. Angelina always said they didn't care about getting married but wanted to because their children requested it. I think it was all sweet and personal. I've seen some tweets about people hating her dress but I guess they don't get the point.


----------



## karo

emchhardy said:


> I wonder if I'm in the minority that kind of wishes that they never released any pictures from their wedding.  I liked the way they pulled it off - seemed very private and intimate - and now it's like out there for everyone.  It may be unavoidable when you are as famous as they are but in a way, it's kind of too bad.  I liked the mystery of it before and the details that were out there seemed like enough.


I was about to say that... They managed to pull off a secret wedding and I think they should have kept it that way. Being them, they don't need to sell wedding pictures for publicity. They wanted it a family affair and it was a great idea, but why do they run to the press with it?


----------



## NYCBelle

karo said:


> I was about to say that... They managed to pull off a secret wedding and I think they should have kept it that way. Being them, they don't need to sell wedding pictures for publicity. They wanted it a family affair and it was a great idea, but why do they run to the press with it?



They probably sold the pics and donated the money to charity. They've done that before.


----------



## Swanky

I don't care what color people wear either.  Although I'm surprised she wore white, I don't care, lol!  
I was surprised because she wears dark color a LOT.  I'd have thought she'd wear a light grey or something.


They let the press have it because they're celebs


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have a feeling the traditional white dress was something her kids might have wanted.

I think it's nice of them to share pics with their fans, esp. if it can also benefit a charity.


----------



## Grace123

I have to admit that I'm not a fan but I think this dress is awesome in its uniqueness. You won't see this 100 times on "Say Yes To The Dress."


----------



## Encore Hermes

First glance I was meh  then I really looked at it.
  The simple front with the contrast of their children's 'graffiti' in the back. Each drawing tells a story and I loved the 'famille' (family in french) image.  I imagine pictures cant show the richness which with the colors/texture sewn in against the white.  very beautiful more so in real life than a pic and what an  incredible way to include your children in your union. Most original i have ever seen. 
Well done

I wonder if she will deconstruct the dress and have it visible  somewhere in the chateau.


----------



## qudz104

I'm glad they shared some pictures because they know the press and public was dying to get a few glimpses of their big day. Plus if they likely did donate the earnjngs to charity, that's even better. 
The dress is ok, but the fact that it brought my and happiness for her and her family is all that matters.


----------



## jokester




----------



## NYCBelle

jokester said:


>



Adorable and very intimate. This was all for their children...even Pax made the cake I read.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

We're the children allowed to doodle all over her veil?


----------



## mundodabolsa

ByeKitty said:


> I don't like the dress and veil...



me neither. 



YSoLovely said:


> I know the veil must have great sentimental value to them, but it's plain ugly, imo.
> :



exactly. the idea is super nice but the execution is so so bad.


----------



## Katel

^^^ wonderful! thank you for posting those beautiful pictures, jokester

happy they released a few pics - they're in control of the Brangelina PR, of what is seen initially, and proceeds go to charity

they win again, paps - haha!!


----------



## zen1965

Just wonderful.
One can feel the love.


----------



## Chanel522

Absolutely!  They're a true family unit and they seemingly don't care about the outside world critiquing anything they do.  They're happy and seem to only call attention to themselves if it's also bringing awareness to other issues much bigger than their celebrity and regular run of the mill problems people deal with.  I would bet the profit from these photos will go to charity like majority of their other pictures they release.  They're very admirable people.


----------



## redney

~Fabulousity~ said:


> We're the children allowed to doodle all over her veil?



I read somewhere the designer had the children's drawings embroidered into the veil.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am glad to see her brother there. I love the pics. I can't believe how these kids have grown. It seems like yesterday she was carrying the older ones in her arms.

edit: I also think it is a credit to how protective their family is of Brad and Ang. I know his nieces and nephews use social media. All of these reports about what took place at the wedding seems to have been wrong. The kids did not wear matching linen suits like Brad, the girls wore dresses from their closets not custom made and I don't see any sign of a locket as reported by the Kardshian network.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Yep, I spy Brad's brother, too. I think I read somewhere that his entire family was there.


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I have a feeling the traditional white dress was something her kids might have wanted.
> 
> I think it's nice of them to share pics with their fans, esp. if it can also benefit a charity.


Agree on both -- also by looking at the pictures, it does seem to be a simple affair, mostly for the kids.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes, his brother is standing behind Ang's brother and his father is standing behind Maddox.


----------



## Sweetpea83

What a lovely family..the pictures are adorable!


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> We're the children allowed to doodle all over her veil?


they said Versace took drawings of the kids, and hand stitched them onto the veil.


----------



## Lena186

Is their daughter wearing boys' outfit?



Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Nathalya

Adorable kids


----------



## emchhardy

I love the pic. of them likely saying their vows and all the expressions on their kids faces.  Very sweet.  It's something their kids will never forget, that's for sure.


----------



## sdkitty

I was disappointed to see the People cover.  I haven't heard that proceeds are going to charity but that would make it more palatable for me.
I don't care for the front of her dress.  The veil looks pretty from the front but on the back view where you can see the sketches more, I don't care for it so much.  But the sentiment is nice.
Brad looks sweet.  He seems like a nice, normal guy (to the extent someone in  his position can be).


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Lena186 said:


> Is their daughter wearing boys' outfit?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



Shiloh was a ring bearer and prefers to dress like a boy.


----------



## Lena186

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Shiloh was a ring bearer and prefers to dress like a boy.



She's pretty though! Thank you


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## ellen028

Adorable couple, beautiful family! Love the gown and veil.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> I was disappointed to see the People cover.  I haven't heard that proceeds are going to charity but that would make it more palatable for me.
> I don't care for the front of her dress.  *The veil looks pretty from the front but on the back view where you can see the sketches more, I don't care for it so much.  But the sentiment is nice.*
> Brad looks sweet.  He seems like a nice, normal guy (to the extent someone in  his position can be).



Yeah I agree.

It's interesting the drawing were hand stitched I initially thought they gave the veil to the kids and let them have at it


----------



## maryg1

I'm not feeling her dress and veil at all. And I noticed that in the pics her tattoos never show, like she (or the photographer) felt they were not appropriate for this wedding.


----------



## bag-princess

emchhardy said:


> I wonder if I'm in the minority that kind of wishes that they never released any pictures from their wedding.I liked the way they pulled it off - seemed very private and intimate - *and now it's like out there for everyone.*  It may be unavoidable when you are as famous as they are but in a way, it's kind of too bad.  I liked the mystery of it before and the details that were out there seemed like enough.





it's AFTER the fact.  it would not bother me either to share photo's or details once it was over. keeping the ceremony intimate and private the way they wanted was the most important thing.  all you see are the photo's.  there are details that the public will never know.
http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## TokyoBound

Sorry, but I have to agree with Michael K from Dlisted on this one - the veil looks like a paper tablecloth kids doodle on in one of those family style restaurants that leaves crayons out.  I'm not a huge fan of the dress without the veil either, I know it's Versace, but it still some how looks super cheap.  That being said, her wedding, her prerogative.  The kids look super happy, and that is really cute.


----------



## ropuszka

how very C-list of them


----------



## Singra

bag-princess said:


> it's AFTER the fact.  it would not bother me either to share photo's or details once it was over. keeping the ceremony intimate and private the way they wanted was the most important thing.  all you see are the photo's.  there are details that the public will never know.
> http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Of course but not knowing any visual details had a nice mystique to it. 

I sort of liked not knowing what it looked like, it had a kind of power to it but it's also interesting to see the photos and how simple everything looked... if I got married that's the way I would go.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Two more photos..


----------



## Sugar Crush

I think the train of her dress is beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Found another one..


----------



## Michele26

Sweetpea83 said:


> Found another one..



She looks beautiful here.

Zahara is getting so tall.


----------



## NYCBelle

Beautiful!


----------



## scarlet555

Simple beautiful dress on a beautiful woman ...


----------



## Swanky

Oh Zahara!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

Is her daughter still wearing boys clothing? I keep thinking she has 2 biological sons.


----------



## grazia

Not a fan of the dress but I love that the kiddie's drew on it. Makes it personal.


----------



## afsweet

AEGIS said:


> Is her daughter still wearing boys clothing? I keep thinking she has 2 biological sons.





At first glance I couldn't tell the difference between Shiloh and Knox...


----------



## Bentley1

What a cheap looking dress


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The sketch looks prettier than in person.

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/09/02/article-2740266-20FEA67700000578-225_472x673.jpg

... ugh how come when I try to add pictures only the link shows up??


----------



## Singra

Kitties Are Cute said:


> The sketch looks prettier than in person.
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/09/02/article-2740266-20FEA67700000578-225_472x673.jpg
> 
> ... ugh how come when I try to add pictures only the link shows up??



Choose manage attachments below the "reply to Thread" and upload the photo or upload to image hosting site and paste the link in the URL request.... or maybe there's another way to do it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Somewhere out there one couple is green with envy at how classy and low key AJ and BP's wedding was but how it's a huge news compared to their OTT wedding.


----------



## Singra

Sketch of dress...


----------



## qudz104

AEGIS said:


> Is her daughter still wearing boys clothing? I keep thinking she has 2 biological sons.



lol thats what i always think when i see her too


----------



## NY_Mami

I like the dress and the veil... I actually thought her dress would be even more minimal than what it was... But it's not... The sentiment of the children's drawings all over the veil is a beautiful sentiment... I wouldn't do it but it's her dress not mine.... I would have liked if Vogue or W published these pics than People though... But Vogue allegedly has the exclusive to Clooney's wedding pics....


----------



## Singra

NY_Mami said:


> I like the dress and the veil... I actually thought her dress would be even more minimal than what it was... But it's not... The sentiment of the children's drawings all over the veil is a beautiful sentiment... I wouldn't do it but it's her dress not mine.... I would have liked if Vogue or W published these pics than People though... But Vogue allegedly has the exclusive to Clooney's wedding pics....



Why do they always go with People (instead of other outlets)? I vaguely remember there being a reason other than the huge amount of money they're willing to pay.


----------



## Sarni

I love that their wedding was for their family! It wasn't an ostentatious spectacle of money, greed and classlessness. It was perfect....for them!


----------



## AEGIS

stephc005 said:


> At first glance I couldn't tell the difference between Shiloh and Knox...



They also look so much alike!


----------



## AEGIS

NY_Mami said:


> I like the dress and the veil... I actually thought her dress would be even more minimal than what it was... But it's not... The sentiment of the children's drawings all over the veil is a beautiful sentiment... I wouldn't do it but it's her dress not mine.... I would have liked if Vogue or W published these pics than People though... But Vogue allegedly has the exclusive to Clooney's wedding pics....



clooney is still getting married? forgot about that


----------



## punkin pie

Sarni said:


> I love that their wedding was for their family! It wasn't an ostentatious spectacle of money, greed and classlessness. It was perfect....for them!


 
Perfectly said.  The ceremony was about them.  Brad and Angelina and their children.  

Do any of you really think they give a rat's a## about what we think?

I have also read the pictures with People Magazine will generate $$ for children's charities.

Good for them.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes. Shiloh and Knox look very much alike. And both with their hats. I bet they have a lot of fun.


----------



## Singra

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie get a $2 million wedding present in photo deal with two mags

One pair of newlyweds struck out on selling its wedding photos, but another struck gold over Labor Day Weekend.

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie received $2 million for the nuptial snaps they sold to People and Hello! magazine, one week after their Aug. 23 vow-exchange in France, sources told Confidenti@l. The deal was revealed after Ashlee Simpson and Evan Ross failed to find a big buyer for their exclusive photos before putting them on the open market on Labor Day.

Publishing insiders tell us that People and Hello! joined forces to pony up the cash for the exclusive shots of Brangelina&#8217;s union.

This isn&#8217;t the first time Pitt, 50, and Jolie, 39, have cashed in on their personal lives, despite their normally private natures. Neither star even employs a publicist.

In 2006, they sold the first photos of daughter Shiloh to People for $4 million, which went to charity.

In 2007, Jolie and Pitt worked with People and Hello! again, selling first photos of their son Pax for an undisclosed sum. In 2008, they reportedly got a record $14 million from People for first photos of twins Vivienne Marcheline and Knox Leon.

But today, $2 million from a tabloid is quite a score, insiders tell us. Not that Pitt and Jolie need the money. Celebritynetworth.com lists the supercouple&#8217;s combined worth at $385 million.

 People spokeswoman declined to comment.

Pitt and Jolie&#8217;s wedding day was all Leonardo DiCaprio and Robert De Niro could talk about when they teamed with the new groom at a Chelsea film studio on Saturday and again in Brooklyn on Sunday to shoot a Martin Scorsese-directed commercial for billionaire James Packer&#8217;s new Macau casino.

&#8220;Bob and Leo both wanted to know about the big day,&#8221; an on-set source tells Confidenti@l. &#8220;Brad was giddy when speaking about his wedding. He has never looked happier,&#8221; the source said.

&#8220;The commercial is hysterical and will do really well for James&#8217; casino, even if he did feel a little guilty for cutting short Pitt&#8217;s surprise honeymoon,&#8221; adds our insider.

We&#8217;re also expecting wedding-day photos of Ross and Simpson to pop up any minute now. As we reported Tuesday, they were unable to land a Pitt-Jolie type of exclusive for their big wedding and were hustling around on Labor Day to salvage some sort of deal.



Why the Brangelina wedding pics nabbed just $2M

The payday for the Brad Pitt &#8211; Angelina Jolie wedding photos was far below the $11 million paid for the first baby photo of the couple&#8217;s twins, Vivienne and Knox , in 2008.

&#8220;The market has changed considerably,&#8221; said one well-connected source.

Several sources guess that People paid somewhere close to $2 million for the wedding shots. Hello, which snagged European rights, may have boosted the total price.

Part of the reason may have been that the celebrity magazine market is under a lot more financial pressure than it was a decade ago.

OK!, once owned by free-spending British mogul Richard &#8220;Dirty Des&#8221; Desmond is no longer a force to bid up prices.

It was sold to American Media Inc., owner of Star and National Enquirer, after burning through nearly $100 million to get a toe-hold in the US market.

AMI has itself been under financial pressure and was sold earlier this year for only several million in cash.

People is still the market leader, generating an estimated $600 million in revenue for newly public Time Inc., but does not generate anywhere near the cash flow of even six years ago.

Us Weekly, owned by Jann Wenner at Wenner Media, virtually stopped bidding when it became apparent that People would go to extreme measures to keep its rival from landing the photos.

But there was no sign that Brangelina even tried to ignite a bidding war this time around &#8212; in part because such could have tipped off paparazzi to the secret wedding in France last week and invited lots of unwanted scrutiny.

In the past, Brangelina would donate proceeds to a charity, most recently the Jolie Pitt Foundation.

No word yet on where this money will go this time.


----------



## whimsic

Singra said:


> Sketch of dress...


 
Love the sketch, looks much better than real life


----------



## NY_Mami

AEGIS said:


> clooney is still getting married? forgot about that



Me too, until I mentioned it...


----------



## Nathalya

Zahara is getting so tall! Love her little dress


----------



## Ladybug09

Nathalya said:


> Zahara is getting so tall! Love her little dress


Yup, has a little ethnic flair.


----------



## Sasha2012

Singra said:


> Sketch of dress...



The sketch looks much better than the actual dress.

I read Shiloh was the Ring Bearer.. out of all their sons they choose their daughter for the duty... I guess.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pretty sure the pics indicate that Knox and Shiloh were the ring bearers. The others walked her down the aisle.


----------



## greenpaix

Beautiful. Simple. Classic.


----------



## daffyduck

Sasha2012 said:


> I read Shiloh was the Ring Bearer.. out of all their sons they choose their daughter for the duty... I guess.


I'm guessing they let the kids choose what position they want to be part of on their wedding since they made it clear in their interviews in the past that their kids will play a big part on their celebration. Let's face it....Shiloh may never want to dress as her gender and there's nothing wrong with that. They've always let their kids to feel free to express who they are and if dressing like a boy makes her feel more comfortable, good for her. All the kids seem to be very close to each other and happy, so who are we to judge.


----------



## daffyduck

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's Children Wrote Their Wedding VowsNew Details About the Ceremony!*

http://www.eonline.com/news/575475/...r-wedding-vows-new-details-about-the-ceremony


Since getting engaged in 2012, *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* regularly told reporters that their wedding would be a small family affair. The _Mr. & Mrs. Smith _co-stars  kept their word, as they wed on Aug. 23 inside an ancient stone chapel  at Château Miraval, the Jolie-Pitt family's estate in Correns, France.
Their 20 guests, including Jolie's brother *James Haven*,  hummed the traditional processional tune "Here Comes the Bride" as the  actress made her entrance. The groom, 50, didn't get a glimpse of his  bride's Atelier Versace gown until she walked down the aisle with their  eldest sons, *Maddox*, 13, and *Pax*, 10.
There  were other surprises, too. "Brad had a dedication to Marcheline  engraved inside the chapel where we stood," Jolie says of her mom, *Marcheline Bertrand*, who lost her battle with ovarian cancer in 2007.
Jolie and Haven honored their late mother  in other ways. "I also wore a little flower ring that was hers, and  Jamie wore an angel pin from her jewelry box," she says. As E! News  previously reported, Jolie also accessorized her understated gown by  wearing "a small gold locket with a photo of her mom inside it."
The A-list actors' complementary wedding bands were designed by *Robert Procop* and carried by ring bearers *Shiloh*, 8, and *Knox*, 6. At one point in the ceremony, guests laughed when a ring was dropped.


The Jolie-Pitt children, including *Zahara*, 9, and *Vivienne*, 6, "wrote vows and asked us to make promises to each other," Jolie, 39, reveals in _People_'s Sept. 15 issue. "It was very sweet what they came up with."
The  six siblings also had a hand in creating their mother's veil, as their  doodles were incorporated into the Atelier Versace design. "I wanted the  kids to be a part of everything, including the dress, because that's  our family," the bride told _Hello!_ magazine. "That represents the way we live out life together."


"It was important to us that the day was relaxed and full of laughter,"  the blissful newlyweds said in a statement. "It was such a special day  to share with our children and a very happy time for our family."


----------



## Tivo

That is adorable!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree.


----------



## AEGIS

I do love that their kids are a part of their lives.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cake was made my Pax.


----------



## Stansy

Looking at these pics makes me happy


----------



## winnstar123

Yes, love this family.
Wish them all the best!


----------



## LADC_chick

It looks like Zahara wore something that is traditionally Habesha? Or is my guess incorrect?


----------



## Jayne1

Stansy said:


> Looking at these pics makes me happy



Me too!


----------



## KatherineO

Sarni said:


> I love that their wedding was for their family! It wasn't an ostentatious spectacle of money, greed and classlessness. It was perfect....for them!




&#128077;&#128077; I agree. They truly are about their family & that is a beautiful thing


----------



## qudz104

That cake needs more frosting. Lol!

Super cute pics, the wedding looked super family centric and I'm sure everyone there enjoyed it.


----------



## zen1965

Stansy said:


> Looking at these pics makes me happy



And me, too.


----------



## Stansy

zen1965 said:


> And me, too.





Jayne1 said:


> Me too!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Brad's parents look great.


----------



## Singra

Those last photos are really sweet.


----------



## Swanky

They released a lot of pics!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Love the photos. You get a real sense of family from them. I love that they encourage all the different personalities of the kids.


----------



## Longchamp

Sweetpea83 said:


> Cake was made my Pax.



The homemade cake is delightful.  Very nice touch.
Would guess the children don't eat many sweets.

I would love to see more of the  châteaux. Love the floors.


----------



## Chanel522

These pictures just make me love them and their family even more and I didn't think that was possible...lol!!  They truly put family above all else and that's not only a rarity for many people in the regular world, but it seems to be even more rare in celebrity life.  To be so family oriented that you allow your children to be this involved is wonderful and amazing and admirable.  The kids are going to have these memories far longer than any toy or material possession they could ever receive.  I love it!!


----------



## Dawn72

Chanel522 said:


> These pictures just make me love them and their family even more and I didn't think that was possible...lol!!  They truly put family above all else and that's not only a rarity for many people in the regular world, but it seems to be even more rare in celebrity life.  To be so family oriented that you allow your children to be this involved is wonderful and amazing and admirable.  The kids are going to have these memories far longer than any toy or material possession they could ever receive.  I love it!!



I totally totally agree. My other celebrity family is the Beckhams. Love to see them!


----------



## pink1

I'm not much of an Angelina fan&#8230;but wow those family pictures are beautiful!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Chanel522 said:


> These pictures just make me love them and their family even more and I didn't think that was possible...lol!!  They truly put family above all else and that's not only a rarity for many people in the regular world, but it seems to be even more rare in celebrity life.  To be so family oriented that you allow your children to be this involved is wonderful and amazing and admirable.  The kids are going to have these memories far longer than any toy or material possession they could ever receive.  I love it!!



Agree 10000000% Love this family and what they stand for sooo much!!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I don't care if it's just good PR (I've heard they don't have publicists?), but I so love them and their relationship and the family. It's so nice to see something seemingly genuine and real, unlike so many other celebrity couples. I hope they last.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Oh and that cake Pax made is a million times better looking than I, a 20-something, can make!


----------



## Swanky

Longchamp said:


> The homemade cake is delightful.  Very nice touch.
> Would guess the children don't eat many sweets.
> 
> I would love to see more of the  châteaux. Love the floors.



I think I've read the opposite. Wasn't there a lot if pics of them drinking sodas and carrying around candy?


----------



## Sugar Crush

More gossip and rumor and, I dare say it, normal kids with parents doing their best.


----------



## Swanky

Oh, rumor. . .  ok.
Brad Pitt Admits: I Give My Kids Coca Cola For Breakfast
Thu, February 2, 2012 10:03am EDT by Hollywood Life Staff 
http://hollywoodlife.com/2012/02/02/brad-pitt-kids-coca-cola/

When Brad is in a rush to get his brood up in the mornings he resorts to a surprising, unhealthy bribe: Sugar!
Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are known for caring for their six kids, but Brad admits sometimes it&#8217;s hard &#8212; especially when it comes to waking them up, according to The Daily Mail. &#8220;Listen, I admit there&#8217;s times like, &#8216;We gotta get up. Get up! Here&#8217;s your shoes. Here&#8217;s your shoes. Drink this Coke. Drink this Coca Cola. Drink it all. Right now! Drink it! Drink it! Drink it!'&#8221; says Brad. &#8220;Just so we could get &#8216;em up and going.&#8221;

Imagine their six kids &#8212; Maddox, 10, Pax, 8, Zahara, 7, Shiloh, 5, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 3 &#8212; hyped up on sugar! Crazy!


Mine have Sprite or Shirley Temples once in a while, normal for most indeed.  I just was commenting about someone saying they assume the kids don't get much sugar.  I knew I'd remembered otherwise.  I read it here originally.


----------



## scarlet555

Sugar Crush said:


> More gossip and rumor and, I dare say it, normal kids with parents doing their best.



agreed.


----------



## Singra

In the new photos Pitt looks very Redfordesque with the hairstyle, suit and 'stash.


----------



## lizmil

He always has reminded me of Redford.


----------



## Aurora1

Congrats Brad and AngelinaBeautiful couple She looked absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> In the new photos Pitt looks very Redfordesque with the hairstyle, suit and 'stash.



In the movie Redford directed him in "A River Runs Through It", he looked very much like a young RR.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I've always seen the resemblance between them..they are both handsome men, IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Find Out Why Angelina Jolie Calls Her Honeymoon with Brad Pitt 'Very Funny'*

It has already been established that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's honeymoon will be hot.  

But the "workingmoon," during which the couple will be filming their upcoming drama _By the Sea_, is much more than it seems at first blush. 

"We are working together on a drama about grief and finding a  way through a difficult marriage," Jolie, 39, tells PEOPLE in this  week's exclusive cover story.  

"We find it very funny that it's our honeymoon." 



The intimate, character-driven drama,  in which Pitt and Jolie costar as a married couple who become obsessed  with their neighbors, was written by Jolie, who is also directing. 

The newlywed has been busy scouting locations for the film in Malta, a seven-island country in the Mediterranean. 

The couple will reportedly film in front of the Ta' Cenc cliffs  in the village of Sannat. They have rented much of the area, where the  five-star Hotel Ta' Cenc and its luxury villas are situated. 

The film costars French actress Mélanie Laurent, who also appeared with Pitt in 2009's _Inglourious Basterds_. 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-take-working-honeymoon


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> *That cake needs more frosting. Lol!*
> 
> Super cute pics, the wedding looked super family centric and I'm sure everyone there enjoyed it.


 lol

Less calories.


----------



## mundodabolsa

The wedding is very sweet and all but when I look at the pics I feel like they're having an elaborate tea party or game of dress-up with the kids. Or staging a little play.


----------



## Lena186

The youngest girl is so pretty!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## dangerouscurves

Stansy said:


> Looking at these pics makes me happy



I know, right?! Me too. You can see the happiness, no pretense.


----------



## winnstar123

Chanel522 said:


> These pictures just make me love them and their family even more and I didn't think that was possible...lol!! They truly put family above all else and that's not only a rarity for many people in the regular world, but it seems to be even more rare in celebrity life. To be so family oriented that you allow your children to be this involved is wonderful and amazing and admirable. The kids are going to have these memories far longer than any toy or material possession they could ever receive. I love it!!


 
Well said!


----------



## Fairy-bag

I love love love this family and the dress! It's the most meaningful wedding dress ever. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Sweetpea83 said:


> I've always seen the resemblance between them..they are both handsome men, IMO.



Very handsome men indeed - love them both.


----------



## purseprincess32

These pictures were cute and it shows how much family matters to them. The fact that the kids were so involved in all aspects and participated in their wedding is so sweet!


----------



## Swanky

*Spoof of Angelina Jolie's wedding gown draws on couple's past with doodles of Jennifer Aniston and 'Mommy making out with her brother'*







 
The kiddie doodles covering the back of Angelina Jolie's wedding veil have been decoded - by a satirist at least.
Funny or Die has released its own amusing rendition of what Ms Jolie's six children, in an alternative universe, might have drawn on the Atelier Versace creation.
Brad Pitt's infamous ex Jennifer Aniston makes an appearance, as does Jon Voight; Angelina's on-and-off estranged father, who was notably absent from last Saturday's nuptials.





 




As if:  Funny or Die's amusing take on what Angelina Jolie's six children might have drawn on her wedding veil





 




The real deal: The children's actual doodles as pictured on the cover of Hello magazine this week

Contrary to the sharks, planes and teddy bears which appear on Ms Jolie's dress; the spoof dress bears reference to the paparazzi 'watching us right now!' and to the couple's exes.
'Billy Bob, mommy's old ex-lover,' is sketched next to a portrait of Miss Jolie's ex-husband, Billy Bob Thornton, now 58, who she was married to from 2002-2004.
'The Rachel - almost my mommy?' Appears in green crayon, pointing to a portrait of Miss Aniston - who was Mr Pitt between 1998-2005 - from her Friends heyday.


Central to the composition, another toe-curling blast from the past comes in the form of a sketch depicting Ms Jolie and her brother James Haven, locked in a smooch.
'Mommy making out with her brother that one time,' the text reads; a reference to the shocking red carpet moment, circa 2000.
'Estranged grandpa Jon Voight,' also appears, drawn with a wolfish scowl, hovering next to a passage that reads: 'U Guys R So Hot - Ur Adopted Kids.'




 




'Almost my mommy?': The spoof dress pokes fun at Mr Pitt's ex-wife, Jennifer Aniston
















Humorous: The Funny or Die gown bears reference to the paparazzi 'watching us right now!' (left) and 'estranged grandpa Jon Voight' (right)


Also key to the artwork are nod to two of the couple's sultry magazine cover appearances.
Mr Pitt's crudely imagined portrait is paired with: 'People - The Sexiest Man Alive 2000, while Ms Jolie's is a copy of her steamy 1999 Rolling Stone cover.
Scrawled up the side of the gown is a lengthier ode to the bride and groom, from oldest child Maddox, 13.
'Isn't it weird how old I am now? Feels like only yesterday I was a little toddler with a Mohawk. Anyway, congrats or whatever. Your teen son Maddox.'
Scattered all over - to lend an authentic feel to the spoof attempt - are various cutesy symbols including a Yin and Yang, a peace sign, a heart and a 'tree of life.'




 




Memory lane: Central to the composition, another toe-curling blast from the past comes in the form of a sketch depicting Ms Jolie and her brother James Haven, locked in a smooch





 

	SHARE PICTURE       


Copy link to paste in your message









The bottom line:  'Mrs & Mrs Smith = my favorite film of 2005' references the movie on which the couple met

And to keep it nice and current, there's a boxy computer positioned in the center, with the words: 'Computer from Hackers' - a reference perhaps to this week's celebrity phone hacking scandal.
Who knows what the newly married couple would make of the spoof attempt, but the real dress, of course, is a sentimental matter.
I wanted the kids to be part of everything including the dress because thats our family,' Ms Jolie told Hello, speaking about the long-awaited wedding. 'That represents the way we live our life together.
The drawings were painstakingly hand printed onto the long veil and dress, and Ms Jolie spoke lovingly of Atelier Versace tailor Luigi Massi, who did the honors. 
Luigi knows and cares for the children and it was great fun putting it together,' she said. 'Luigi is like family to me and I couldn't imagine anyone else making this dress.





Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2744259/Spoof-Angelina-Jolie-s-wedding-gown-draws-couple-s-past-doodles-Jennifer-Aniston-Mommy-making-brother.html#ixzz3CRzMQF9I


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Sweetpea83

*All About Brad and Angelina's Château Miraval (Yes, It Has a Moat!)*

It's no surprise that Hollywood royalty Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie tied the knot in a setting that is truly fit for a king and queen. 

The couple wed at Château Miraval, a 1,200-acre estate in the village of Correns, France, that the Jolie-Pitts have called home since 2008. The property boasts pine forests, olive groves, terraced hillsides, working vineyards, a private lake  and even a moat! 

The château contains a number of structures that date back to  the 17th century, including 35 rooms in the main house as well as  several tenant residences. It also houses a legendary recording studio  and a prize-winning vineyard. The estate sits along an ancient Roman  road, once an important access route in Provence, and contains vestiges  of a Romanesque chapel, where the couple wed. 



Though the Jolie-Pitts officially purchased the home in 2012 for an  estimated $60 million, they were not the first notable names to pass  through its historical gates. It is believed that in 1252, influential  philosopher and theologian Saint Thomas Aquinas spent several days at  Miraval. 

In more recent history, Miraval was purchased in 1970 by French  jazz pianist Jacques Loussier, who created Studio Miraval on the  property. Pink Floyd recorded tracks for their seminal album _The Wall_ there in 1979, and other acts to use the facilities have included AC/DC, Sting and Muse. 

In 1992, Miraval became the property of American winemaker Tom  Bove, who developed it into one of France's top organic wine producers.  Pitt and Jolie continued the estate's wine-growing tradition by  launching Miraval wines on Valentine's Day 2013 in collaboration with  France's much respected Perrin family. In March of that year, they sold  out their first 6,000 bottles of rosé in just five hours. 



Since taking over the property in 2008, Pitt, 50, has channeled his  passion for architecture into improving the main house and grounds,  while making the estate a dream playground for the couple's six  children. The château now reportedly houses a spa, gym facilities,  indoor and outdoor pools, a professional home theater, a  state-of-the-art video game room, a dirt bike course and two helicopter  pads. 

The main house is built around a high entrance hallway with a  stairwell, and a large ground-floor kitchen leads out into a fruit and  vegetable garden. A visitor to the château says the home largely  reflects Pitt's interest in art and furnishings, and the décor includes  both classical and modern pieces. 

Jolie, 39, also made her stamp on the property, having a 200-year-old olive tree transplanted into the family's garden in 2010. 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-angelina-all-about-chateau-miraval-wedding-details


----------



## Ladybug09

Exactly, it's stupid, moving on...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'd live in one of the bushes. The place looks gorgeous.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


>



x 2


----------



## iluvmybags

From the digital copy of HELLO magazine


----------



## whimsic

Their children are so beautiful


----------



## iluvmybags

And here's the PEOPLE magazine spread (from the digital issue). I know the pics are probably duplicates, but I'm including the article as well in case anyone is interested


----------



## iluvmybags




----------



## Lounorada

What a gorgeous family! I love Zahara's dress, I think it's a skirt & top, either way her outfit was beautiful.


----------



## Bentley1

Love how simple and down to earth their wedding was.  So calm and peaceful.


----------



## noitsyou

I wonder if they're going to adopt more kids.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Malta 9-13-14


----------



## Chanel522

They look amazing and Angelina looks perfect as usual.  Her implants have settled and they look great!!


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie Tours a Battleship During Visit with Maltese Navy *






*Angelina Jolie* makes her way off the deck after touring a battleship during a visit with the Maltese Navy on Sunday (September 14) in Gharghur, Malta.
The 39-year-old [COLOR=#01A204 !important][COLOR=#01A204 !important]actress[/COLOR][/COLOR] was all smiles as she was shown different areas of the ship.
*Angelina* has been in the country for a while now, presumably to begin filming _By the Sea_ with her new hubby *Brad Pitt*!
A few weeks earlier, she was seen flashing her wedding ring for the first time while enjoying a boat ride in Gozo.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt Lounge Out on the Sea in Malta *





*Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* are all smiles while spending a relaxing afternoon on a yacht in Malta on Saturday (September 13).
The newly married couple was joined for the trip by their six kids (not pictured). 
*Angelina* and *Brad* are in Malta to begin filming their new movie_ By the Sea_.
I am very happy to continue my relationship with *Donna* and the entire Universal team as I finish _Unbroken_ and begin work on _By the Sea_, *Angelina* previously said about the movie. They have created a very special place for storytellers, and I look forward to the continued passion and support they have provided to me as a filmmaker.


----------



## daffyduck

No to the mustache


----------



## Singra

Yeah from this angle it's very porn-stashy... also when was the last time either of them went out in the sun?


----------



## Ladybug09

I still don't like the implants. too droopy and too far apart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

The mustache is for the movie they are currently filming..from what I've read it's 1970s based.


----------



## jun3machina

woah...she's in shorts?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

First look at Brad and Angelina in *By The Sea*






*First Look: Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt swept away in romantic drama 'By the Sea'*

But no man moved me till the tide / &#8232;Went past my simple shoe /And past my apron and my belt /&#8232;And past my bodice too / And made as he would eat me up / &#8232;As wholly as a dew&#8230;&#8221;

Whether or not this poem by Emily Dickinson , published under the title By the Sea, served as inspiration for Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt&#8217;s new film of the same name, the spirit seems to match up with its story of a woman caught in an undertow of passion and rejuvenation while visiting a seaside village with her husband.

By the Sea is the first onscreen collaboration between the newlyweds since they first met on 2005&#8217;s Mr. & Mrs. Smith, and Jolie not only stars but also wrote the screenplay and is directing and producing. Along with these exclusive images, Entertainment Weekly has the first details of the romantic drama, which has been kept under wraps until now.

Although Pitt and Jolie just tied the knot themselves on Aug. 23 after a nearly decade-long relationship, this is how they&#8217;ll be spending their honeymoon&#8212;exploring a marriage that&#8217;s collapsing on itself.

Set in France during the mid-1970s, Jolie plays Vanessa, a former dancer, and Pitt is her husband Roland, an American writer. As they travel the country together, they seem to be growing apart, but when they linger in one quiet, seaside town they begin to draw close to some of its more vibrant inhabitants, such as a local bar/café-keeper (War Horse and A Prophet&#8216;s Niels Arestrup, pictured below) and hotel owner (Richard Bohringer, The Cook, the Thief, His Wife, and Her Lover.)

&#8220;I chose to set By the Sea in the 1970s, not only because it is a colorful and alluring era, but because it removes many of the distractions of contemporary life and allows the focus to remain squarely on the emotions that the characters experience in their journey,&#8221; Jolie said in a statement to EW.






In other words, it was a time when it was still possible to escape your everyday life without so many methods of staying connected or distracted. In this story, she says a different kind of social networking takes place.

As a kind of found-family is assembled amid these maritime dwellers, histories are shared&#8212;some joyful, some mournful&#8212;and the couple are swept up in their stories, changing the way they look at each other.






The film will be Jolie&#8217;s follow-up to the World War II-era survival drama Unbroken, due in theaters Dec. 25, and will be her third directing project since her debut with 2011&#8217;s In the Land of Blood and Honey.

Universal Pictures will release the film, although no date has been set, and studio chairman Donna Langley said she signed on to make By the Sea after finding Jolie&#8217;s script so provocative. &#8220;I was struck by the fact that she and Brad are willing to bring such a brave endeavor to screen and take audiences on this raw, emotional journey that&#8217;s simultaneously of its moment and surprisingly timeless,&#8221; she said.

Pitt will be co-producing the film with Jolie, and among the film&#8217;s other crew will be editor Patricia Rommel (The Lives of Others); production designer Jon Hutman (Unbroken); and costume designer Ellen Mirojnick (Wall Street: Money Never Sleeps). The executive producers are Chris Brigham (Inception), Holly Goline (Unbroken) and Michael Vieira (Unbroken).

Cinematographer Christian Berger, an Oscar nominee for Michael Haneke&#8217;s The White Ribbon, said he will be employing mostly natural light for By the Sea, using the Cine Reflect Lighting System he developed  to channel existing light using a series of reflectors that create a warmer, less distracting environment. &#8220;It changes the method of working on set for the director and the actors, and in this film enhances the period and atmosphere,&#8221; he told EW.

The film began shooting in Malta on Sept. 8, and will continue through mid-November.

*Source:* Entertainment Weekly


----------



## Sasha2012

Tumblr

Malta. (September 13)


----------



## Singra

Is that their daughter in the boy's swimming costume next to their other daughter? Puberty's not far off... what's going to happen then?


----------



## Docjeun

jun3machina said:


> woah...she's in shorts?


Good grief, those legs!


----------



## Swanky

Sexy!


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Angelina Jolie Tours a Battleship During Visit with Maltese Navy *
> 
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/headlines/2014/09/angelina-jolie-tour-battleship-maltese-navy.jpg
> *Angelina Jolie* makes her way off the deck after touring a battleship during a visit with the Maltese Navy on Sunday (September 14) in Gharghur, Malta.
> The 39-year-old [COLOR=#01A204 !important][COLOR=#01A204 !important]actress[/COLOR][/COLOR] was all smiles as she was shown different areas of the ship.
> *Angelina* has been in the country for a while now, presumably to begin filming _By the Sea_ with her new hubby *Brad Pitt*!
> A few weeks earlier, she was seen flashing her wedding ring for the first time while enjoying a boat ride in Gozo.
> 
> 
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/angie-navy/angelina-jolie-tour-battleship-maltese-navy-01.jpg
> cdn03.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/angie-navy/angelina-jolie-tour-battleship-maltese-navy-02.jpg
> cdn01.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/angie-navy/angelina-jolie-tour-battleship-maltese-navy-04.jpg
> cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/angie-navy/angelina-jolie-tour-battleship-maltese-navy-05.jpg


What in the world is she wearing, if I didn't know better I'd think she was a nun!  She's taking this "goody two shoes" bit a little to far me thinks.


----------



## Docjeun

Trulyadiva said:


> What in the world is she wearing, if I didn't know better I'd think she was a nun!  She's taking this "goody two shoes" bit a little to far me thinks.


Also it's so very hot in Malta, I would die in that dress.


----------



## Ladybug09

Singra said:


> Is that their daughter in the boy's swimming costume next to their other daughter? Puberty's not far off... what's going to happen then?



yep, I noticed that too


----------



## Kimm992

As much as I'm a fan of Angie...she has the absolute worst style I have ever seen!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Singra said:


> Is that their daughter in the boy's swimming costume next to their other daughter? Puberty's not far off... what's going to happen then?



Yes. At this age Shiloh's chest is not physically different than a boys but soon it will be and not everything boys wear are appropriate for girls and vice versa.



Trulyadiva said:


> Good grief, those legs!



Angelina has the figure of a 60 year old and Brad looks the worst I've ever seen him.


----------



## Ladybug09

Years ago I remember someone who worked with her as a sorta stylist (even though Angie has no stylist)...they said Angie does not have curves, so they use a lot of her clothing to give her the allusion of curves and body.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her shape is awful and she looks Amy Winehouse sick in these pics. She needs help


----------



## jun3machina

Trulyadiva said:


> What in the world is she wearing, if I didn't know better I'd think she was a nun!  She's taking this "goody two shoes" bit a little to far me thinks.


its gauze, probably top protect her skin...its actually very lightweight, i wear long sleeves at the beach too in gauze cotton or rayon....protects my skin and tats


----------



## lara0112

honestly I can understand why she protects her skin from too much sun exposure - my aunt died horribly of skin cancer and Angie seems to be very worried of cancer. personally I don't sun bathe anymore either.

what she wears is her business I guess, although the dress is not very flattering. I honestly don't see her legs any different to any other underweight star.


as for her daughter - she is 8. puberty hits in some cases early but let's say for argument's sake at 12 - she can wear her shorts with a swimming tee (we wear them here because of the intense sun) which are made of the same material as a swim suit. I honestly don't see the big deal that the kid likes to wear boyish stuff. and a lot can happen in 4 years time.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I used to swim at her age with no top as well, and then later a t-shirt. I think it's not that much a of big deal.


----------



## zen1965

^^ i agree. At the age of 8 I would not worry about puberty and appropriate swimwear. Shilo appears to be a happy kid and well liked by her siblings. Leave her be.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> ^^ i agree. At the age of 8 I would not worry about puberty and appropriate swimwear. Shilo appears to be a happy kid and well liked by her siblings. Leave her be.



This.


----------



## ByeKitty

Um... When I was eight most girls my age only wore bottoms for swimming...


----------



## Swanky

Shiloh should wear whatever she's comfortable in as long as it's not inappropriate.


----------



## Lounorada

How I wish I was back relaxing on a yacht off the coast of Malta again, they are a lucky bunch!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Doesn't one of the girls always dress as a boy anyway?

I don't come here often but when I have and seen pics I'd always think to myself "I thought they had twin girls"but since I don't follow them much thought I was wrong.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, Shiloh dresses pretty gender neutral.


----------



## Ladybug09

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Doesn't one of the girls always dress as a boy anyway?
> 
> I don't come here often but when I have and seen pics I'd always think to myself "I thought they had twin girls"but since I don't follow them much thought I was wrong.


 Yep, she dresses as a boy.


----------



## daffyduck

Personally, I think it's great that they are allowing Shiloh to be what she wants to be and wear what makes her feel comfortable, rather than putting pressure on her to be and wear what should be expected of her.  I'm sure, as parents, they are very aware of this, and it's obvious that they are raising all their kids to accept and love their differences and not judge each other. They appear to be all very happy kids and you can't deny the strong bond they have as a family.


----------



## Swanky

I agree


----------



## Docjeun

jun3machina said:


> its gauze, probably top protect her skin...its actually very lightweight, i wear long sleeves at the beach too in gauze cotton or rayon....protects my skin and tats


It wouldn't hurt her to get a little vitamin D not to mention eating a pastitsi or two!  LOL


----------



## Brandless

~Fabulousity~ said:


> Doesn't one of the girls always dress as a boy anyway?
> 
> I don't come here often but when I have and seen pics I'd always think to myself "I thought they had twin girls"but since I don't follow them much thought I was wrong.



I believe their twins are a boy and a girl.


----------



## Swanky

These kiddos sure lead a charmed life.  I hope they're going to school.

*PICTURE EXCLUSIVE Newlyweds Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie continue  extended working honeymoon in Malta as they head off on family boat trip
*


 They've been enjoying a lengthy family honeymoon since tying the knot in a private ceremony in the South of France last month.

And  Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have been planning plenty of fun-filled  days out to keep their six children entertained during their stay on the  island of Malta.

The Jolie-Pitt clan squeezed in a boat trip on Thursday in between filming for their new drama By The Sea.








 



Family time: Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie hit the seas with their young children during their honeymoon in Malta


It seems the gang were set for a low-key time at sea, with Brad opting for an eye-catching orange fedora and a leather jacket. 

Angelina  covered up in a simple all-black outfit, comprising a long-sleeved top  and a maxi skirt, which she teamed with ballet flats.

The  children - Maddox, 13, Pax, 10, Zahara, nine, Shiloh, eight, and  six-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox - looked excited about their outing  as they clambered on board the boat.





 



Long night? Brad rubbed sleep from his eyes as the group prepared to board the boat







 



Newlyweds: Hollywood's golden couple have been together for almost a decade


The  A-list actors, who met on the set of Mr. & Mrs. Smith in 2005, are  famously hands-on parents and ensured their children took centre stage  at their wedding.

Angelina  let her kids decorate her wedding dress, walking down the aisle in a  gorgeous white satin gown and long veil that featured colourful  hand-drawn doodles.

She  told HELLO!: 'I wanted the kids to be a part of everything including  the dress because that's our family; that represents the way we live our  life together.'





 

Hands-on: Brad and Angelina ensured their brood was involved in every step of the wedding







 



Autumnal chill: Brad covered up in a leather jacket while Angelina opted for a long-sleeved top





The couple  eschewed recorded music and instead Angelina entered to Here Comes The  Bride hummed by Brad, the children and the 20-odd guests.

Sons  Maddox and Pax proudly walked their mother down the aisle, while Zahara  and Vivienne tossed petals as they lined the path, and Shiloh and Knox  acted as joint ring bearers

Brad  and Angelina have barely taken a break since the August 23 ceremony on  the grounds of their sprawling Château Miraval estate.





 

All aboard: The Maleficent actress held on to Zahara and Shiloh's hands as they climbed onto the boat







 



Leading the way: Zahara clearly couldn't wait to hit the open sea

 

Multi-tasking: The family have combined their Maltese holiday with filming for new drama By The Sea








 

Bringing up the rear: Brad chatted to a security guard while the family hopped aboard




They have already begun work on their new film By The Sea, which will see them re-unite on screen for the second time.

The  area is in lockdown after the couple paid local businesses to close up  shop to provide them with complete privacy as they start filming.

They  have also reportedly rented out 12 villas around Mgarr ix-Xini Bay for  everyone who is working on the movie, setting them back a cool $230,000.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oon-Malta-family-boat-trip.html#ixzz3Dlky8jUN


----------



## Sweetpea83

Viv looks so much like her mom..


----------



## daffyduck

From the recent interviews I read, I believe all their kids are being home schooled.


----------



## Chanel522

^^ that makes sense they would be homeschooled w all the traveling they do.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I doubt they're doing any formal schooling. She's said in interviews that she doesn't really believe in traditional schooling and she thinks her kids could learn more by traveling and seeing/doing things.


----------



## Singra

I've read interviews with people who've worked as tutors to the very rich and it doesn't sound like the best job in the world.... for the tutor or the kid. Surely they also attend some school when they're in one place for an extended period.

If they don't go to a formal school how are they meeting kids their own age? I've often wondered if the Jolie Pitt kids have friends outside their closed circle, in photos you don't see them with other kids but that doesn't mean they don't have outside friends... it just means they're not getting photographed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Actually from interviews I've read I thought Angie said the kids get enrolled in the International School wherever they happen to be?

*Edit*: Ok, so it's the Lycee' programme and they are enrolled in France, New York, Prague and Venice (as of 2011) - that might have been expanded as they've travelled/filmed.  There does also seem to be an element of home schooling though - which I would assume is complimentary to the other programme and taught by an at-home educator.




> Jolie's disdain for the conventional school system stems from her and Pitt's hectic filming schedules in locations around the world. They often take their children with them. Pitt has previously spoken of his "nomadic family". In a 2009 interview he said: "We have to think about schooling, though, and we're in an international programme, so wherever we go it's the same curriculum." When not working, the couple split their time between homes in New Orleans and the French Riviera.
> 
> Now, Jolie has revealed her anxiety about keeping her children's education on track. "I wish there was a book every parent could read that tells you how to navigate through the school system, and how to tailor the education for your children and their interests," she said.
> 
> The children were enrolled in the French schooling system, the Lycée programme, in cities including New York, Prague and Venice.
> 
> The programme is taught by nannies and specialist teachers. One of these speaks Vietnamese with Pax, who was adopted in Vietnam in 2007. The couple employed mentors with an "African background" to connect with Zahara, who was adopted in Ethiopia in 2005.



*Source:* http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...children-stay-at-home-says-jolie-2292492.html


----------



## amoxie92

As much as I don't want to like these two...I love them together, they fit!


----------



## Swanky

That's a long time ago though. . . 

School is in session now, they don't seem to be enrolled.
While I agree seeing the world and traveling is VERY educational; you certainly aren't learning science, to read, do math, learning the important structure and value of an education.  I hope they're home schooled.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They definitely need structure. Hubs and I ran a resort in Samoa for just over a year and our now 7 old had some structure, even though he was only in pre-school.  Not as important as later years but still valuable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Leaving a bowling alley 9-21-14


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Docjeun

Lucky Jack's Bowling and Hotel in Gozo, Malta

http://www.downtown.com.mt/Downtown...ces/LuckyJacksBowling/tabid/1814/Default.aspx


----------



## Singra

The guy ushering the children into the car looks quite a lot like Pitt... is he their bodyguard/decoy.


----------



## Docjeun

I thought the same or maybe that's his brother.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think he's their bodyguard..I've seen him in other photos.


----------



## Docjeun

Sweetpea83 said:


> I think he's their bodyguard..I've seen him in other photos.


My husbands cousin has been his body guard in the past, I'll ask him.


----------



## Alexenjie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I doubt they're doing any formal schooling. She's said in interviews that she doesn't really believe in traditional schooling and she thinks her kids could learn more by traveling and seeing/doing things.


I hope that someone was wrong in saying that this is Angelina's attitude toward schooling. Every child needs to learn lots of things that aren't going to just come to them while traveling the world. I hope they are getting a good education no matter where they are. Angelina and Brad can certainly afford the greatest teachers and experiences.


----------



## Swanky

welp . . .

*Angelina Jolie Slams Schools, Claiming Her Kids Are Better Off Staying At Home!
* 

The actress insists her six children with Brad Pitt learn more globetrotting with their superstar parents then they do at school!
Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have been criticized for dragging their brood around the world with them. But Angie is convinced that&#8217;s a FAR better learning environment for them than any classroom. Are they right?


&#8220;The education system is so bad, Angelina, 35, tells The Independent. &#8220;I do think we live in a different age and the education system hasn&#8217;t caught up with our children and our way of life.&#8221;

The Brangelina brood; Maddox, 9, Pax, 7, Zahara, 6, Shiloh, 5 and two-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, are enrolled in the French Lycée programme and attend classes wherever they are in the world with their parents.

But Angelina prefers to home school her children with the help of private tutors, explaining, &#8220;Instead of tomfoolery in the class room, I&#8217;d rather them go to a museum and learn to play guitar and read and pick a book they love.&#8221;

These are pretty strong words, HollyMoms. Are schools THAT bad? And isn&#8217;t &#8220;tomfoolery&#8221; and bonding with classmates part of growing up?

http://hollywoodlife.com/2011/06/03/angelina-jolie-slams-schools-education/


----------



## TC1

Well, if her children weren't set for life financially...I think she'd feel different. Go to a museum?...umm okay well that's great for them. But education is important!. Museum tours and guitar lessons don't pay most peoples bills.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't see anything wrong with them having private tutors...also that article is from 2011. How do we know  they are not being educated?


----------



## Swanky

We don't, nor do we know they are. . .  hence this conversation


----------



## Singra

Sweetpea83 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with them having private tutors...also that article is from 2011. How do we know  they are not being educated?



^ Well the article does say they're enrolled in the French Lycée programme and that they attend classes wherever they are in the world. 




Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> welp . . .
> 
> But Angelina prefers to home school her children with the help of private tutors, explaining, &#8220;*Instead of tomfoolery in the class room, I&#8217;d rather them go to a museum and learn to play guitar and read and pick a book they love.*&#8221;



What's to guarantee there won't be tomfoolery in the museum or guitar lesson, I think the definition of childhood is tomfoolery. 

Granted lots of schools and classrooms aren't ideal but there's something to be gained from being in a group of your peers and getting exposed to real world pressures that help prepare you for the world you'll eventually end up working in. It's mundane and boring but there are many imaginative people who emerge intact even from public school.


Edit:
Everyone has strong opinions on parenting but the dragging your kids all over the world thing seems to be a hot topic amongst Hollywood peeps. I've seen many actors/actresses make pointed comments about the importance of providing stability and structure... I remember a roundtable discussion where Julianna Margulies said she wants her kids living their lives not hers. 

There are examples of it going wrong and examples getting it right, people will only know in 10-15 years if their approach worked or not.


----------



## LADC_chick

Sweetpea83 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with them having private tutors...*also that article is from 2011. *How do we know  they are not being educated?



I thought something was off when I read the ages of the children. 

Anyway, that old a$$ article says that the children are enrolled in the French Lyceé program. Secondly, there are average Joes and average Janes out there who homeschool their child(ren) probably for the same reason(s) that Angelina and Brad don't have their children in traditional school. 

Personally, it's not a choice I would make, but it's a choice that Brad and Angelina see makes sense in their lives.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Singra said:


> ^ Well the article does say they're enrolled in the French Lycée programme and that they attend classes wherever they are in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's to guarantee there won't be tomfoolery in the museum or guitar lesson, I think the definition of childhood is tomfoolery.
> 
> Granted lots of schools and classrooms aren't ideal but there's something to be gained from being in a group of your peers and getting exposed to real world pressures that help prepare you for the world you'll eventually end up working in. It's mundane and boring but there are many imaginative people who emerge intact even from public school.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Everyone has strong opinions on parenting but the dragging your kids all over the world thing seems to be a hot topic amongst Hollywood peeps. I've seen many actors/actresses make pointed comments about the importance of providing stability and structure... I remember a roundtable discussion where Julianna Margulies said she wants her kids living their lives not hers.
> 
> There are examples of it going wrong and examples getting it right, people will only know in 10-15 years if their approach worked or not.




I've always liked Julianna, she seems to have a very common sense approach to many things.


----------



## bisousx

I tend to agree with Angelina... I feel like many of my classes were a complete waste of time. But like Singra says, no one will know if it works out for them until they're grown....


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is the original article

Angelina Jolie believes modern schools are insufficient to cater to her children's needs, preferring to hire tutors and home-school her offspring, and urging them to "pick up a book" instead of finishing their schoolwork.

In an interview with The Independent, the actress criticised conventional schools, saying they were incapable of educating her and partner Brad Pitt's brood: Maddox, 9; Pax, 7; Zahara, 6; Shiloh, 5 and two-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

"I do think we live in a different age and the education system hasn't caught up with our children and our way of life," Jolie said. "But we travel and I'm the first person to say, 'Get the schoolwork done as quickly as possible because let's go out and explore'. I'd rather them go to a museum and learn to play guitar and read and pick a book they love."

Jolie's disdain for the conventional school system stems from her and Pitt's hectic filming schedules in locations around the world. They often take their children with them. Pitt has previously spoken of his "nomadic family". In a 2009 interview he said: "We have to think about schooling, though, and we're in an international programme, so wherever we go it's the same curriculum." When not working, the couple split their time between homes in New Orleans and the French Riviera.

Now, Jolie has revealed her anxiety about keeping her children's education on track. "I wish there was a book every parent could read that tells you how to navigate through the school system, and how to tailor the education for your children and their interests," she said.

The children were enrolled in the French schooling system, the Lycée programme, in cities including New York, Prague and Venice.

The programme is taught by nannies and specialist teachers. One of these speaks Vietnamese with Pax, who was adopted in Vietnam in 2007. The couple employed mentors with an "African background" to connect with Zahara, who was adopted in Ethiopia in 2005.

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/e...children-stay-at-home-says-jolie-2292492.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Thank you for posting the original article..


----------



## sisu9

For me personally, if I had their lifestyle I would do the same thing. I don't see anything wrong with this approach to education.


----------



## Lena186

sisu9 said:


> For me personally, if I had their lifestyle I would do the same thing. I don't see anything wrong with this approach to education.



I agree


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Thank you for posting the original article..



I posted the link to it a page back when I quoted it.. 

I don't see anything wrong with it either, as long as they are somehow measuring that the kids are keeping up with where they should be.


----------



## Swanky

I see great value in seeing the world.  but if that's their education, then being "where they should be" won't be achieved.  I doubt Madd is doing algebra, lol!


----------



## jillybr

http://bradpittonline.tumblr.com/

Brad as a Dad is so hot to me........ They have a cute family


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Was that from Maleficent?


----------



## jillybr

BagOuttaHell said:


> Was that from Maleficent?


Yes it from the Blu ray


----------



## jillybr

good gifs


----------



## KatsBags

jillybr said:


> http://bradpittonline.tumblr.com/
> 
> Brad as a Dad is so hot to me........ They have a cute family



I agree!

Those made my day   

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Talks Marrying Angelina Jolie, Fighting Alongside Shia LaBeouf and Avoiding Twitter*

*Brad Pitt* is not the same person he was 20 years ago.
Has being married to *Angelina Jolie *changed  the actor's views regarding commitment? "I wouldn't say [marriage is]  just a title," the star says three months after his wedding. "There's  more to it than that."
And yet, the newlywed doesn't say much more about his bride in excerpts from _British GQ_'s November 2014 issue. Pitt does, however, recall his on-set argument with _Fury _co-stars *Shia LaBeouf* and *Scott Eastwood* in great detail.
"We  were driving down the road, I'm in the turret, Shia is at the other  turret, and Scott is on the back, spitting juice. And I'm starting to  get pissed off, I'm starting to get hot, because this is our home, he's  disrespecting our home, you know? So I said, in the scene with the  cameras rolling, 'You're going to clean that s--t up.' Shia clocks it,  and you have to understand, we've been through severe boot camp already.  We've been through a lot in this tank. Shia saw it and felt the  samehe's disrespecting our home," the actor, 50, tells the magazine.  "So, Shia had the same reaction I did and started having some  words...Then I had to get in after the cameras were rolling and explain  it to Scotty, you know."
Eastwood, however, was simply doing his job. "The funny thing is,  when we got home at the end of the day and read the script, it said  Scotty's character is 'chewing tobacco and spitting it on the back of  the tank,'" Pitt explains. "He was just doing as instructed in the  script! So we were the knobs in the end."
On-set tensions aside, Pitt applauds LaBeouf's performance in _Fury_.  "Oh, I love this boy. He's one of the best actors I've ever seen. He's  full-on commitment, man. He's living it like no one else, let me tell  you," the actor raves. "I've been fortunate to work with a lot of great  actors. He's one of the best I've seen."
While LaBeouf often uses  Twitter to promote his personal and work-related endeavors, Pitt won't  follow his lead. "Listen, I see a benefit in it. You could, you know,  combat the misconceptions of the misquotes immediately," the actor  explains. "And if I'd have had that in my younger days, I'd have used  it...because I felt quite used, and completely misunderstood, and  misread, and not given the benefit of the doubt."
"You know, I felt that a lot in my first years," the _World War Z_  star adds. "I would have brought some logic to the table, and brought  it immediately. But now, at this point, I don't want to bother with it."
So, what's next for the movie star?
Pitt, who says he's open to  doing a TV show, has "been slowing down for a while" and "transitioning  to other things." He adds, "I do want to spend more time with my kids  before they're grown up and gone." Perhaps that explains why his good  friend *George Clooney *recently called Pitt "unreachable." Asked to comment on the _Gravity _star's  assessment of his character, Pitt responds, "Well, you know, George is  extremely accessible. He's one of our best representatives. He's funny  as s--t.  He's a joy to be around."
"I guess maybe I'm more of a  miserable bastard," he says with a laugh. "I'm a bit of a loner you  know?  I'm more quiet by nature.  And coming from, you know, hillbilly  country, I'm probably more reserved."
But is Pitt happy? "I've  always believed happiness is overrated, you know? It's those difficult  times that inform the next wonderful time, and it's a series of  trade-offs, of events, of wins and losses," he says.



Source: http://forum.purseblog.com/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=656731


----------



## Swanky

_"I guess maybe I'm more of a  miserable bastard," he says with a laugh. "I'm a bit of a loner you  know?  I'm more quiet by nature.  And coming from, you know, hillbilly  country, I'm probably more reserved."
 But is Pitt happy? "I've  always believed happiness is overrated, you know? It's those difficult  times that inform the next wonderful time, and it's a series of  trade-offs, of events, of wins and losses," he says._



Goodness. .  . he must be fun to be around, lol!
That's a handsome cover, I'd like it better sans goatee.


----------



## Docjeun

I think he's always been overrated too!

Yeah he sounds like a blast....


----------



## Singra

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> _"I guess maybe I'm more of a  miserable bastard," he says with a laugh. "I'm a bit of a loner you  know?  I'm more quiet by nature.  And coming from, you know, hillbilly  country, I'm probably more reserved."
> But is Pitt happy? "I've  always believed happiness is overrated, you know? It's those difficult  times that inform the next wonderful time, and it's a series of  trade-offs, of events, of wins and losses," he says._
> 
> 
> 
> *Goodness. .  . he must be fun to be around, lol!*
> That's a handsome cover, I'd like it better sans goatee.



Lol... It helps explain why he's such good friends with David Fincher... and in part why he ended up with Angelina Jolie.


----------



## daffyduck

Trulyadiva said:


> I think he's always been overrated too!
> 
> Yeah he sounds like a blast....



He maybe overrated when he was younger, but as he got older, he's earned his stripes and deserves a great rating in my book.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Inside Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's First Month of Marriage*

Just like their late-August wedding, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's post-"I do" focus is on the family. 

Since their private French nuptials, the Jolie-Pitt clan has been in Malta balancing a honeymoon, family vacation and work. 

The newlyweds and their six kids (Shiloh, Vivienne, Zahara,  Maddox, Pax and Knox) have been spotted dining and shopping throughout  the island of Gozo, where they're staying. Last week, the Jolie-Pitts  stopped by Jack's Bar and Grill and Bowling.  

"They had fun with the kids," an onlooker tells PEOPLE. "They  laughed and they played around. They looked relaxed like every other  family on Sunday  they were friendly with everyone and smiling." 



On another occasion, the brood had some family fun yachting and swimming in the Mediterranean.  

"They are so nice and warm," an observer tells PEOPLE, adding  that the "children [had] a great time swimming and learning wakeboarding  and waterskiing." 

Jolie likes to lie low on their trip. While on a solo outing,  she was recognized by fans but "she just smiled and waved," another  island observer says. Another source adds that she's even trying to  learn the native dialect to fit in: "She has asked for a Maltese  translator because she wants to speak with the locals in their own  language. How nice she is!" 

On top of fulfilling duties as special envoy of the U.N. High  Commissioner of Refugees, Jolie has had her hands full wearing many hats  as the writer-producer-director-star of _By the Sea_. 

In the drama, she and Pitt reunite on screen as a troubled married couple in the '70s who draw close to inhabitants in a small town in the south of France.  

 Jolie told _Entertainment Weekly_: "I chose to set _By the Sea_  in the 1970s, not only because it is a colorful and alluring era, but  because it removes many of the distractions of contemporary life and  allows the focus to remain squarely on the emotions that the characters  experience in their journey." 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-first-month-marriage


----------



## Sweetpea83

daffyduck said:


> He maybe overrated when he was younger, but as he got older, he's earned his stripes and deserves a great rating in my book.



I too think he's a great actor as well..I enjoy his movies.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His acting has signficantly improved since his younger days. Back then he was a pretty boy.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He has his moments. I did cringe at his 12YAS role. That accent!

He was good in World War Z, Legends of the Fall, A River Runs Through It and 7even


----------



## HavPlenty

Thelma and Louise was his best... well never mind.

He was just smokin' hot.


----------



## daffyduck

HavPlenty said:


> Thelma and Louise was his best... well never mind.
> 
> He was just smokin' hot.


 
To me, he was way hotter in Legends of the Fall.


----------



## Livia1

HavPlenty said:


> Thelma and Louise was his best... well never mind.
> 
> He was just smokin' hot.





daffyduck said:


> To me, he was way hotter in Legends of the Fall.




Never a huge Brad Pitt fan (for his looks - I like him as an actor) but Fight Club ... yum


----------



## Thingofbeauty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He has his moments. I did cringe at his 12YAS role. That accent!
> 
> He was good in World War Z, Legends of the Fall, A River Runs Through It and 7even


He has ALWAYS been bad with accents.

As for Angelina&#8230;I can NEVER erase that Count Von Count accent she had in Alexander from my mind!!! 

Shudder!


----------



## sparkleswirl

Singra said:


> Is that their daughter in the boy's swimming costume next to their other daughter? Puberty's not far off... what's going to happen then?



Yeah I noticed Shiloh also but it took me a little while to realize it was her.   I was wondering when Knox got so tall but realized it was Shiloh.


----------



## Swanky

*A Jolie nice present! Angelina gives Brad Pitt rare Swiss watch said to be worth $3 million as wedding gift*


He has wealth and possessions beyond his wildest dreams.
But that did not stop Angelina Jolie giving Brad Pitt a rare watch said to be worth more than $3 million as a wedding gift.
The  saucy Maleficent actress bought her man a much coveted 1952 Patek  Philippe platinum chronometer, a legendary design by one of the most  respected of all Swiss watchmakers. 







 




Just what he Wanted: Brad Pitt will have been delighted to have been gifted a rare watch as a wedding gift from Angelina Jolie

 Angelina's romantic gesture became known after she had a friend take it to shop to have it inscribed - 'To Roly from Nessa.'
 The  couple play these characters in drama By The Sea, a movie they are  currently filming in Malta, and which the actress is also directing.
George Farrugia who runs a jewellery shop on the neighbouring island of Gozo, told The Mirror: 'I did inscribe the watch, it was for Brad and it was a rare one.
'Oh yes, it was very valuable.'
However the huge value of the watch did not faze the experienced 57-year-old.




 


Cheap at twice the price: Given she is worth $145m a $3m watch will have been a drop in the bucket

              Newlyweds Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie on their family honeymoon



 




He said: 'I wasnt nervous about the inscription because I knew I could do the work perfectly.'
Of  course, a $3m watch is a mere drop in the ocean for the wealthy  A-listers, with Brad being worth an estimated $240m and Angelina not far  behind at $145m. 
The  happy couple wed in a lavish ceremony last month, a long awaited  wedding as they have been together for nine years since Brad decided to  trade in ex-wife Jennifer Aniston for the 39-year-old Tomb Raider  favourite.
They  have been trying to stay out the limelight while filming their latest  money-spinning project, though they have taken their massive six child  brood bowling in Gozo.
With  his matinee idol looks fading and facing increased competition from  younger heartthrobs, Brad has made the wise decision to take it easy and  enjoy more time with his family.
He told GQ: 'Ive been slowing down for a while and transitioning to other things.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rth-3-million-wedding-gift.html#ixzz3Eo2UdiK5 
​


----------



## BagOuttaHell

His best role post fatherhood was the Jesse James movie. 

Legends of the Fall was his best look period.


----------



## daffyduck

This screenshot of Tristan (Brad's character on Legends of the Fall) was when he met his younger fiancee (played by Julia Ormond) for the first time. If you were met with this smile, who can blame her for falling for Tristan.


----------



## winnstar123

bagouttahell said:


> his best role post fatherhood was the jesse james movie.
> 
> Legends of the fall was his best look period.


 
+1


----------



## Sweetpea83

I have yet to see Legends of the Fall..haha!


----------



## TC1

Sweetpea83 said:


> I have yet to see Legends of the Fall..haha!


 
It's a must see!. Truly!.


----------



## daffyduck

daffyduck said:


> This screenshot of Tristan (Brad's character on Legends of the Fall) was when he met his younger fiancee (played by Julia Ormond) for the first time. If you were met with this smile, who can blame her for falling for Tristan.



Oooopppss....it's not his fiancee, I meant to say..."his younger brother's fiancee" because that's what made this movie interesting...the father & brothers relationship.


----------



## NYCBelle

Sweetpea83 said:


> I have yet to see Legends of the Fall..haha!



 omg get on that LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

Okay, gals..found it streaming on Netflix..will have to watch it sometime this week! :greengrin:


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'Being a dad makes me feel like the richest man alive!' Brad Pitt gushes about his six children with Angelina Jolie *


He might be a multi-millionaire Oscar-winner but Brad Pitt's family make him feel like the 'richest man alive'.
The  50-year-old actor says becoming a dad to Maddox, 13, Pax, 10, Zahara,  nine, Shiloh, eight, and six-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, changed  him completely and he loves helping his children grow up.  
Brad  - who along with his wife Angelina Jolie earned a reported $280 million alone in the past six years - told Psychologies magazine:  'You learn to value the basic beauty of family, of watching your  children grow and evolve. It's the most beautiful thing you can  experience. I feel like the richest man alive since I've become a father.'
'Being a father has changed me on so many levels and made me more generous and alive.'
He  added: 'I see my children as an essential part of my life, and it means  so much to be able to educate them and help them make their way in the  world as they grow up.
'I love being a father and all the responsibilities that entails.'
And the Fury star admits he never stops worrying about his family and will always put them first.
He said: 'I worry about them all the  time. That's the emotional bond and responsibility that sweeps over you  when you have a family to look after.
'I  care about them more than I care about myself, which I think is the  real definition of love. You see past yourself and become more generous  and giving, and wanting only the best for your family.'
Brad  and Angelina tied the knot at their French estate Chateau Miraval on  August 23 and their six-strong brood played an integral part of their  big day.
Indeed, the  blushing bride took the unusual measure of letting her kids decorate her  wedding dress, walking down the aisle in a gorgeous yet simple white  satin gown and long veil that featured colourful drawings all over.
Created  by Atelier Versace master tailor Luigi Massi, the gown featured a  fitted bodice with simple thin straps, the bust complete with ruching,  with a plain waist, kicking out into a flowy full skirt.
Luigi then hand-sewed a number of the children's designs onto both the back of the dress and the full-length veil.
'Luigi  is like family to me and I couldn't imagine anyone else making this  dress,' the 39-year-old bride told People. 'He knows and cares for the  children and it was great fun putting it together.'
Jolie  added to HELLO!: 'I wanted the kids to be a part of everything  including the dress because that's our family; that represents the way  we live our life together.'
The artwork on the dress features  adorable doodles from the children, including a portrait of the whole  family, animals, monsters and even the cheeky word 'buttock' much to the  amusement of the young ones.
It also features drawings of planes, a passion of Angelina's, and motorbikes for Brad.
The  doting parents set out to ensure the day was as special and perfect for  their children as it was for them, with each child playing an important  role in the non-denominational wedding they enthusiastically helped  plan.
Sons Maddox, 13, and Pax, 10, proudly walked their mother down the aisle, looking dapper in their smart black suits.
Nine-year-old  Zahara, in a dress designed by family friend Adama Kebe, and Vivienne,  six, who wore a white dress from her closet, made for precious flower  girls, tossing petals as they lined the path for the bride. 
Shiloh,  eight, and six-year-old Knox were joint ring bearers, with Knox in a  suit and Shiloh showing off her unique style in black dress shorts and  shoes, a white shirt, black tie and top hat.
'It was important to us that the day was relaxed and full of laughter,' the newlyweds told People.
'It was such a special day to share with our children and a very happy time for our family.'

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hildren-make-feel-like-richest-man-alive.html
​​​​​
​


----------



## MarvelGirl

:





daffyduck said:


> This screenshot of Tristan (Brad's character on Legends of the Fall) was when he met his younger fiancee (played by Julia Ormond) for the first time. If you were met with this smile, who can blame her for falling for Tristan.
> 
> media-cache-cd0.pinimg.com/736x/c3/8e/35/c38e35c50b398847ae41f05be58ac068.jpg



 love him as Tristan! So fine!


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> His best role post fatherhood was the Jesse James movie.
> 
> Legends of the Fall was his best look period.


I dunno Bag, he was damn fine in Troy...


----------



## Tivo

Hell, let's get some vintage Brad up in here!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Thank you!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I find him most hot in the first and second photo..




The long hair..not so much, lol..


----------



## Dawn72

I like him in Interview with a Vampire


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tivo said:


> Hell, let's get some vintage Brad up in here!
> 
> View attachment 2767631
> View attachment 2767633
> View attachment 2767634
> View attachment 2767635
> View attachment 2767637
> View attachment 2767638
> View attachment 2767639



Yasss.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, I'll play a game of _Vintage Brad_.

Here we have a delightful specimen, pictured in scenes from _Legends of the Fall_ as Tristan.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

_Vintage Brad_ continued...

Looking very much like a young version of his director, Robert Redford in _A River Runs Through It_


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bless you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Some rare shots of Vintage Brad..

With Edward Norton and director David Fincher on the Fight Club set:













With Bam Margera doing...I don't know what..lol:






*^All three photos courtesy of ThisIsNotPorn*


With Clint Eastwood:






*Source:* http://bashny.net/t/en/11333


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok, last of my contribution to the trip down memory lane to Vintage Brad.

Circa filming of _Fight Club_


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Really, this is the last one . Behind the scenes photo by producer Noah Scott Snyder on the set of_ A River Runs Through It_






*Source*: http://noahscotsnyder.com/noah-in-a-river-runs-through-it-pictured-here-with-brad-pitt/


----------



## AEGIS

Oh hello Edward.

*peers over glasses at the first picture*


----------



## HavPlenty

daffyduck said:


> To me, he was way hotter in Legends of the Fall.


 well ì think he was his hottest in Interview with a Vampire.  Though I do think LOT was one of his best performances.


----------



## Singra

I prefer short haired, grungy, Fight Club Brad Pitt over long haired, clean shaven Brad Pitt. 



P.S. @ FreeSpirit that website thisisnotporn.net is awesome, thanks for including the link


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My pleasure . It was a pretty fun site to check out.


----------



## Tivo

Singra said:


> I prefer short haired, grungy, Fight Club Brad Pitt over long haired, clean shaven Brad Pitt.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. @ FreeSpirit that website thisisnotporn.net is awesome, thanks for including the link


Me too! I love that look! 

Brad has had so many looks over the years...all hot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

He has a great smile..


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Damn


----------



## daffyduck

Brad can greet me like this anytime!


----------



## morgan20

Brad in 7even was hot


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is it getting hot in here?


----------



## Ladybug09

He was handsomer younger. He hasn't aged the best.


----------



## MarvelGirl

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok, I'll play a game of _Vintage Brad_.
> 
> Here we have a delightful specimen, pictured in scenes from _Legends of the Fall_ as Tristan.





FreeSpirit71 said:


> _Vintage Brad_ continued...
> 
> Looking very much like a young version of his director, Robert Redford in _A River Runs Through It_



Young Brad is just so ridiculously beautiful! I can't take it! Think mature Brad is extra fine too. Love him either way! Yummy!


----------



## etk123

Oh my&#8230;...


----------



## nastasja

Singra said:


> I prefer short haired, grungy, Fight Club Brad Pitt


I've always said the same. Give me shaved head, ripped-up bod Fight Club Brad anyday. 
(I liked his Oceans 11 look too.)


----------



## daffyduck

Ladybug09 said:


> He was handsomer younger. He hasn't aged the best.



Personally, I think Brad is aging like a fine wine!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think he's ageing pretty well. The only stage that gave me pause was when it looked like he'd been experimenting with fillers. 

Otherwise? He's 50 - and a very good looking 50.


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think he's ageing pretty well. The only stage that gave me pause was when it looked like he'd been experimenting with fillers.
> 
> Otherwise? *He's 50 - and a very good looking 50.*



Why yes, yes he is


----------



## jillybr

Good to see some Brad Pitt Love































​* 


http://bradpittonline.tumblr.com/post/89966611761/hes-forming-a-shirtless-club


*


----------



## jillybr

And finally Brad *Shirtless  at 50*







I would be like Cate Blanchett


----------



## jillybr

Brad Pitt GQ scans:







Scans at the link:  
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bradpittonline/sets/72157647866589017/


----------



## daffyduck

jillybr said:


> Good to see some Brad Pitt Love







The screen need to be a little lower, PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Tivo

jillybr said:


> Good to see some Brad Pitt Love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*
> 
> 
> http://bradpittonline.tumblr.com/post/89966611761/hes-forming-a-shirtless-club
> 
> 
> *


I would bang every Brad on the right side.


----------



## Solemony

he ages really well.


----------



## sisu9

What a beautiful man. Love the throwback photos. Hahaa


----------



## KatsBags

OMG!!!!

BEST thing I've seen all day!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> I would bang every Brad on the right side.



Alright girl!


----------



## daffyduck




----------



## carls888

nomnomnom, thank you ladies. x

He still does it for me!


----------



## jillybr

Angelina is a lucky woman


images.yuku.com.s3.amazonaws.com/image/gif/6241606099274a6e43b1f2756e2bb38723cd0b70_r.gif


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah. I wouldn't kick him outta bed.


----------



## Sweetpea83

daffyduck said:


> *Personally, I think Brad is aging like a fine wine!*
> 
> img.allw.mn/content/celebs/2013/08/7_brad-pitt.jpg
> 
> images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/20000000/Brad-Pitt-now-then-movies-20056561-533-400.png
> 
> encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQNqxb9Iwz3L2sC369jiRlrncN-kls_Towm0Cn4fnp6tlBsVCt1
> 
> wallpaperdip.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/08/Brad-Pitt.jpg
> 
> veja3.abrilm.com.br/assets/images/2014/9/243849/Brad-Pitt-na-capa-da-edicao-de-novembro-de-2014-da-GQ-britanica-size-598.jpg?1412090053
> thefashionisto.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/Brad-Pitt-British-GQ-November-2014-001.jpg



Ita!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tivo said:


> I would bang every Brad on the right side.



Ditto!


----------



## daffyduck

The two recently married handsome men, but I'll still pick Brad handsome version over George.


----------



## qudz104

Kinda suprised to not see these two at George clooneys wedding! But they hopefully had a reason for the absence.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, George doesn't do anything for me either..


----------



## CobaltBlu

Do we know they weren't there? Maybe just no photos....


----------



## daffyduck

CobaltBlu said:


> Do we know they weren't there? Maybe just no photos....



I read that they weren't at George/Amal wedding because their in Malta shooting their film. I think it probably was a good thing they didn't attend because all the media focus of the wedding would have been shared by them. Although it's George's wedding celebration, we all know that the media/public will also focus their attention on the newlywed power couple - Brad/Angie.


----------



## bag-princess

daffyduck said:


> I read that they weren't at George/Amal wedding because their in Malta shooting their film. I think it probably was a good thing they didn't attend because all the media focus of the wedding would have been shared by them. Although it's George's wedding celebration, we all know that the media/public will also focus their attention on the newlywed power couple - Brad/Angie.




I totally agree and I believe that's the real reason they did not attend!
They did not want to take away from their special day.


----------



## bag-princess

sisu9 said:


> What a beautiful man. Love the throwback photos. Hahaa




So do i!!! one of my favorite looks is when he did the movie Meet Joe Black. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## angelcove

So many Brads to choose from.  I like his look in Mr & Mrs Smith.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie: I Feel in Contact with My Mother When I Look at My Children*

Angelina Jolie honored her late mom, Marcheline Bertrand, at her wedding in August, and now the Oscar winner is opening up about how motherhood has connected her to her mom's memory. 

In a new interview with French _Marie Claire_, Jolie speaks about her mother's legacy and its impact on her own humanitarian work. 



Bertrand, who passed away in 2007  after a long battle with ovarian cancer, "was very soft but could move  mountains for her kids," Jolie, 39, told the magazine. "That's something  I always admire in women: that mix of softness and strength. She was  half Indian, and I remember that as a small girl, she took me to a  dinner for Amnesty International." 

"She always tried to understand the complexity of the world. She had a great heart which was sensitive to the world's violence." 



Asked whether she believes in life after death, Jolie replied, "I'm not  certain ... I feel in contact with my mother when I look at my children.  I can feel her influence over me then. I see that my way of raising  them resembles the way she raised my brother and I. It's more apparent  with my daughters Shiloh and Vivienne. Therefore, yes, my mother is  there, present in this influence, all the time." 

The actress, who has been in Malta with new husband Brad Pitt and their six kids as part of a working honeymoon, also spoke about their upcoming romantic drama _By the Sea_. 

"We'll play an American couple in the south [of France] that should remind you no doubt of someone." 

As for the couple's real-life home base in the south of France, Château Miraval, Jolie says it is "perfectly situated" for their busy family. 



"I'm not very good at relaxing," she says. "I can't stay put. I read,  write, negotiate films, I carry my office around with me." Miraval, she  notes, "is close to European cities, but also to Africa and the Middle  East. To all the theaters of operations where my United Nations work  obliges me to go. L.A. is clearly too far from all that." 

Speaking about her role as a special envoy to the United Nations Refugee Agency, Jolie addressed her work at The Global Summit to End Sexual Violence in Conflict, where she delivered the opening remarks in London in June.   

Given her ongoing activism, would she ever be tempted to run for office? 

"I don't think my family would agree," she says. "And then I  don't know how I could be more useful than now, because my position as a  public figure helps so much in generating media attention for my  fight." 

One thing she _does_ know for certain: Her famous tattoo collection is sure to grow  possibly influenced by her upcoming WWII film, _Unbroken_. 

"You can be certain I'll have a new one soon," she says. "Without a doubt, something with Japanese inspiration." 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-talks-her-mother-and-children


----------



## Lounorada

Brad is a good looking guy, no denying that, but I never thought more of him than that until Ocean's Thirteen. In that movie is when he looked his best, phwoar


----------



## jillybr

She must really miss her mother. And she looks a lot like her and her daughters look like her when she was a kid.


----------



## jillybr

And the maternal side of Angelina family, it's sad to see that relatives connected to her mother's the older relative is her brother 41 years ..... paternal and maternal grandparents, uncle and aunt her mother are all dead young.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Very sad..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Being presented with her honorary damehood by Queen Elizabeth in Buckingham palace. 10-10-14


Source BBC news


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks stunning..






Source mailonline news


----------



## Solemony

She looked great in that stunning suit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I still find her so gorgeous, but for me, she has lost her sex appeal.


----------



## berrydiva

That suit is beautiful. As much as I love my jeans, there's nothing like a well tailored suit with a pencil skirt.


----------



## Sasha2012

lanasyogamama said:


> I still find her so gorgeous, but for me, she has lost her sex appeal.



Yeah, pretty face nice smile but she looks ill, so think look at her nonexistent calves. Cover her face and you'd think her body was that of a 60 year old. 

Congrats to her on the honor, I like the work she does to try to put an end to sexual violence.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

2 bad bishes.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> 2 bad bishes.


----------



## AEGIS

lanasyogamama said:


> I still find her so gorgeous, but for me, she has lost her sex appeal.



I don't think sex  appeal is her main thing anymore.

Her suit is so wonderfully classic and timeless.


----------



## bag-princess

AEGIS said:


> I* don't think sex  appeal is her main thing anymore.*
> 
> Her suit is so wonderfully classic and timeless.






ITA!!!!  i am sure that is the last thing on her mind!  there are more important things to be concerned with.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!!  i am sure that is the last thing on her mind!  there are more important things to be concerned with.




Yup!!!


----------



## AEGIS

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!!  i am sure that is the last thing on her mind!  there are more important things to be concerned with.



I think she likes to feel sexy but she's no JLo who wants us all to remember her sex appeal.


----------



## Solemony

AEGIS said:


> I don't think sex  appeal is her main thing anymore.
> 
> Her suit is so wonderfully classic and timeless.


I always thought she perpetuated a more rebel or bad girl appeal to me when she was in her earlier years rather than the sex appeal but I guess that sort of came with it.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah, pretty face nice smile but she looks ill, so think look at her nonexistent calves. Cover her face and you'd think her body was that of a 60 year old.
> 
> Congrats to her on the honor, I like the work she does to try to put an end to sexual violence.


I agree. Sadly.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Lovely suit. Shoes aren't appropriate.


----------



## Docjeun

Solemony said:


> She looked great in that stunning suit.


Stunning?
She looks like a coat hanger!
And....so pretentious, I can't imagine anyone changing that much.
Honestly, I hope she's not sick, she sure looks like she is.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Lovely suit. *Shoes aren't appropriate.*


They weren't? For meeting the Queen or for the suit?


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous as always!


----------



## berrydiva

Trulyadiva said:


> Stunning?
> She looks like a coat hanger!
> And....so pretentious, I can't imagine anyone changing that much.
> Honestly, I hope she's not sick, she sure looks like she is.


Tell us how you really feel.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I've heard she only eats as much to not be hungry anymore because there are so many starving children and people in the world. If this is true, it makes sense that she is so thin.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I also love her suit, especially the jacket. The skirt is whatevs but the jacket makes it. She is striking in the face, though I agree 10 lbs would look much better and less frail. I don't really care that much, as long as she is healthy (hopefully she is).


----------



## sdkitty

I think she looks very appropriate for meeting the queen.  Her legs do look awfully skinny.


----------



## Ladybug09

Congrats Angie!!!




berrydiva said:


> That suit is beautiful. As much as I love my jeans, there's nothing like a well tailored suit with a pencil skirt.


 Soo true!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

berrydiva said:


> They weren't? For meeting the Queen or for the suit?



Both IMO.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know that what she has done is much more important than being sexy, it's just striking to me, because she was SO hot back in the day.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think she looks inappropriate. And I think her shoes are fine.  And I don't think her body looks bad here.  The suit added some pounds ot her.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Both IMO.


Honest question given that we have no monarchy here. Why are those shoes not appropriate for meeting the Queen? Is there a rule or something?


----------



## Swanky

The suit is gorgeous IMO - although I think she and the suit probably weight about the same; so I agree, it adds weight to her which is GOOD!  Her face and hair look so pretty too IMO.
She looks great here.


----------



## bag-princess

berrydiva said:


> Honest question given that we have no monarchy here. *Why are those shoes not appropriate for meeting the Queen? I*s there a rule or something?





i am curious about that as well!!

i think she looks great,too!


----------



## Swanky

I'm guessing the member just meant she doesn't like the shoes w/ the suit.  Not that they're offensive.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The suit is gorgeous IMO - *although I think she and the suit probably weight about the same*; so I agree, it adds weight to her which is GOOD!  Her face and hair look so pretty too IMO.
> She looks great here.






Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm guessing the member just meant she doesn't like the shoes w/ the suit.  Not that they're offensive.


  But she said that they were not appropriate for meeting the queen...hence my followup.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> Honest question given that we have no monarchy here. Why are those shoes not appropriate for meeting the Queen? Is there a rule or something?




Palace dress requirements state that you should wear closed-toe shoes and stockings/tights when meeting the Queen/royalty


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I don't usually care for her style but the suit is very nice


----------



## berrydiva

Lounorada said:


> Palace dress requirements state that you should wear closed-toe shoes and stockings/tights when meeting the Queen/royalty


Thanks!


----------



## Ladybug09

but hey, neither are you supposed to shake the Queen's hand, but it is allowed if She invites it.....Meh....


Anyone know if the jewels on the award are real or costume?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks fabulous. Her hair and suit are appropriate for the ceremony.

I agree..I think Angie is moving beyond "sexy" now. Family and her work are her priorities.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Yay! So happy for her! She looks so lovely in the suit. The whole ensemble looks perfect to me. Go Angie!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I'm glad that she wants to be more than just "sexy". She is not Kim Kardashian, whose life goal is to make everyone think she's the hottest, most stylish woman on the planet. Angelina has more important priorities.


----------



## labelwhore04

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm glad that she wants to be more than just "sexy". She is not Kim Kardashian, whose life goal is to make everyone think she's the hottest, most stylish woman on the planet. Angelina has more important priorities.



She looks sick and unhealthy. That is not a healthy weight. She literally looks she she could snap in half at any moment.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

labelwhore04 said:


> She looks sick and unhealthy. That is not a healthy weight. She literally looks she she could snap in half at any moment.




I don't not agree... I think she'd look healthier with at least 10 lbs, I'm just saying she probably doesn't care SO much about what she looks like, because she has other priorities. Her ankle looks to be the same size as her wrist.


----------



## Docjeun

~Fabulousity~ said:


> I don't usually care for her style but the suit is very nice


Style?
She has style?
Predictable, i hate the suit!
At least it's not black.


----------



## Swanky

True, at least she's not swallowed up in a black pant suit.  She has a large family, she needs to be healthy.  She's on the fine line of emaciation.  She doesn't need to be sexy, only needs to be healthy.


----------



## HavPlenty

That suit!


----------



## Dawn72

Love the suit. I don't think the scarf is necessary


----------



## ms piggy

The grey suit is a bespoke piece from British couture house, Ralph & Russo. 

"The wool crepe peplum jacket and pencil skirt with waist-cinching belt and silk chiffon bow neck tie was inspired by a tailored piece from the Ralph & Russo spring/summer 2014 couture collection".

Credit : Telegraph


----------



## Grace123

So if sexy is no longer important to her, why the huge implants and so many nipple pics?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous suit..


----------



## MarvelGirl

Grace123 said:


> So if sexy is no longer important to her, why the huge implants and so many nipple pics?



I wouldn't say it is not important to her but as others have noted, I don't think it is her first priority anymore like it is for Jennifer Lopez and others. I work in the entertainment business, have for more than 15 years, and I can tell you that (as a woman) being attractive and keeping up one's appearance is very important. Whether you are in front of the camera or behind the camera (like me). I think her slightly larger implants are simply that - there to help keep her attractive and relevant. The nipple thing is neither here nor there to me. It is harmless IMO and doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## wordpast

That red suit!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/10/brad-pitt-wears-homemade-maleficent-shirt-with-angelina-jolie/

Brad Pitt leads the way in front of his wife Angelina Jolie while arriving at the airport on Thursday (October 9) in London, England.

The 50-year-old actor was seen wearing a homemade Maleficent shirt representing the character that Angie played in the box-office smash film earlier this year.

Brad and Angelina were joined by their kids (not pictured) while stepping off their private plane. They arrived in town to attend a private meeting with Queen Elizabeth II, where Angelina was presented with the Honorary Dame Grand Cross thanks to her work trying to end sexual violence around the world.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Angelina looks tired, sick, or a little of both...


----------



## lanasyogamama

peppermintpatty said:


> Angelina looks tired, sick, or a little of both...



She looks exhausted. 

I looked and felt exhausted when I got off a long flight this week too.  I feel ya Ang!


----------



## Ladybug09

ms piggy said:


> The grey suit is a bespoke piece from British couture house, Ralph & Russo.
> 
> "The wool crepe peplum jacket and pencil skirt with waist-cinching belt and silk chiffon bow neck tie was inspired by a tailored piece from the Ralph & Russo spring/summer 2014 couture collection".
> 
> Credit : Telegraph
> 
> i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/03069/Ralph-_-Russo---SS_3069032a.jpg




Loveeeee the red!!






Grace123 said:


> So if sexy is no longer important to her, why the huge implants and so many nipple pics?


Ummm why would she NOT want to have breast the same size they were before!?? She had large-ish boobs. I would think Anyone who made the decision she did would want. To look as " normal" as possible.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's entitled to any size boobs she wants after having to make the decision to have such traumatic surgery. Its her body.

Angie looks tired. I don't think she's sick though - just a bit worn out from travel.


----------



## Swanky

Ang is significantly underweight - often looks tired. I'm also tired after a flight HOWEVER I don't fly on a private jet so.  .  . 

Her boobs are bigger now IMO.  And I don't care, lol! Except they overwhelm her waif-y body IMO.  But I don't care


----------



## slowlikehoney

Are they bigger or is she just smaller? I mean when they're not implants their size will fluctuate with your weight bigger or smaller, but implants will stay the same size so will look bigger when you lose weight. And she looks soooo tiny right now.


----------



## Swanky

They're bigger to me, much higher profile/projection than before.


----------



## Docjeun

FYI, it was a short flight from Malta to London.  I think she is spreading herself too thin, no pun intended, with all she is doing. I can't imagine living her lifestyle even if she does have alot of help.
And...what's with him always wearing those stupid hats, is he losing his hair?
He always looks like such a slob to me.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Congratulations Angelina, the big humanitarian fighting for the poor and persecuted, on accepting an elitist title from a head of monarchy that has policies in place with governments ensuring that those same people stay living in poverty. John Lennon did not turn down knighthood for no reason. But hey, anything for seemingly good PR.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow...cynical much? Lol


----------



## Glitterkitty

Vanilla Bean said:


> Congratulations Angelina, the big humanitarian fighting for the poor and persecuted, on accepting an elitist title from a head of monarchy that has policies in place with governments ensuring that those same people stay living in poverty. John Lennon did not turn down knighthood for no reason. But hey, anything for seemingly good PR.


John Lennon did not decline a knighthood, he returned his MBE


----------



## HandbagAngel

Wow!  Flying private jet is still that exhausted?!  It must be a very tiring trip.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Solemony said:


> She looked great in that stunning suit.



Yes! She looks so stunning IMO.  I adore her and her luxe minimalist style


----------



## jillybr

Congratulations on the title of Dame. 
And see the importance of her first fime about the war in Bosnia, it was because that she won that title. 
One of the advisers of William Hague is a former refugee from Bosnia, she saw the movie and presented to him, after that he began to participate in projects of Angelina and even campaigned together. Logical that this title has to do with politics. Surely he indicated Angelina. But most important is that regardless, she remains very connected in matters of activism, the causes she believes in and devoting her time for them.


----------



## jillybr

Brad looks good , I actually really did not liked the mustache, but  now I did not find so bad that last picture of him, and the  shirt with a drawing of Maleficent is cute. 
Angelina looks tired she is  focused thinking of something, like her body is there but her mind is far away. 
But I thought she looks younger in those photos.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I read an article where Hague said people in the Congo knew who she was yet they had never watched tv or movies. They don't know her as an actress.


----------



## YSoLovely

Angelina looks like death. Sorry to say that, but she looks terrible, imo.


----------



## jillybr

33.media.tumblr.com/e4b1557520f2477df13eb88e4d395925/tumblr_ndflvvIZmK1s8mwv8o2_400.gif

*Brad Pitt Details Magazine Shoot - ET Preview *




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkgPjBEZB90


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/15/brad-pitt-to-details-i-dont-suck-at-being-a-dad/

Brad Pitt looks amazing in the open air on the cover of Details magazine&#8217;s November 2014 issue, on newsstands October 28.

Here&#8217;s what the 50-year-old Fury actor had to share with the mag:

On choosing roles: &#8220;I choose a role solely by how it speaks to me. And I sit in a fortunate seat where I can pull the trigger on the more difficult films. I was once talked into a film for &#8216;career maintenance.&#8217; I have not made that mistake since.&#8221;

On his love of motorcycles: &#8220;I try to carve out time for a solo ride in every country I travel to, from the Highlands of Scotland to the Atlas Mountains of Morocco to the belly of India. I haven&#8217;t even come close to fulfilling my list&#8212;yet. . . . But, in the traffic of L.A. with a helmet on, I&#8217;m just another a**hole on the road.&#8221;

On being a dad: &#8220;I&#8217;ve discovered I don&#8217;t suck at being a dad.&#8221;

For more from Brad, visit Details.com.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/15...better-job-preparing-soldiers-to-return-home/

*Brad Pitt Thinks We Need to Do a Better Job Preparing Soldiers to Return Home*

Brad Pitt looks as handsome as ever on the red carpet at the Fury premiere held at The Newseum on Wednesday (October 15) in Washington, DC.

The 50-year-old actor met up with military personnel and WWII vets who helped him prep for the role on the red carpet and took photos with them. He even shook hands with army veteran and politician Colin Powell on the red carpet!

We do an incredible job preparing our soldiers to perform in combat, but statistics are showing us we need to do better preparing them for returning home, Brad told Details magazine about Americas service men and women. If you want to better understand the accumulative physic trauma incurred by our soldiers, read On Killing by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman.

FYI: Brad is wearing Tom Ford.


----------



## Swanky

The facial is just so no bueno for me.


----------



## ByeKitty

Oh noooo it's the return of the creepy 'stache!


----------



## imgg

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/15...better-job-preparing-soldiers-to-return-home/
> 
> *Brad Pitt Thinks We Need to Do a Better Job Preparing Soldiers to Return Home*
> 
> Brad Pitt looks as handsome as ever on the red carpet at the Fury premiere held at The Newseum on Wednesday (October 15) in Washington, DC.
> 
> The 50-year-old actor met up with military personnel and WWII vets who helped him prep for the role on the red carpet and took photos with them. He even shook hands with army veteran and politician Colin Powell on the red carpet!
> 
> We do an incredible job preparing our soldiers to perform in combat, but statistics are showing us we need to do better preparing them for returning home, Brad told Details magazine about Americas service men and women. If you want to better understand the accumulative physic trauma incurred by our soldiers, read On Killing by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman.
> 
> FYI: Brad is wearing Tom Ford.




He is starting to look like John Mellencamp .


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> Oh noooo it's the return of the creepy 'stache!


The moustache is for his movie that he's filming in Malta with Angie. Other than that..he looks good. Love the magazine spread photos..


----------



## ByeKitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> The moustache is for his movie that he's filming in Malta with Angie. Other than that..he looks good. Love the magazine spread photos..



Thank goodness!  I agree, he looks good otherwise.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*"Breakdance Conversation" with Jimmy Fallon & Brad Pitt :greengrin:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBij_rEXdCk
*


----------



## berrydiva

Brad's age looks good on him.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Has he lost weight?


----------



## jun3machina

this...reminded me of...


----------



## CCfor C

Uh...no to the slicked back hair and mustache...


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/16...kids-think-of-his-marriage-to-angelina-jolie/

Brad Pitt waves to the crowd at a special screening of his new film Fury held at Fort Benning on Thursday (October 16) in Columbus, Ga.

The 50-year-old actor was joined by his co-stars Shia LaBeouf, Logan Lerman, and Michael Pena.

Brad recently revealed what his six kids think of his new marriage to their mom Angelina Jolie.

They like it, Brad told People. They like it.


----------



## Swanky

His smile is adorable!  But this look is SO gross to me!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the interaction with the fans....he seems very personable.


----------



## Lounorada

The slicked back hair and sleazy looking moustache is not a good look for Brad. It ages him. His best look is the short hair style he had in Ocean's Thirteen, takes years off him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its very 1980's John Holmes-stache. He looks good otherwise.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Isn't this for the movie with Ang. Taking place in the 70s.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah I believe a poster up thread confirmed it's for a role.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yup!


----------



## jillybr

Angelina Jolie and Melanie Laurent filming By The Sea
cdn02.cdn.justjared.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/jolie-vintage/angelina-jolie-drives-a-vintage-car-on-by-the-sea-set-03.jpg


----------



## Swanky

Ok . . .

*Billy Bob Thornton Explains Why Angelina Jolie Wanted to Wear a Vial of His Blood Around Her Neck*



*By                                                                                                                                                                                                               Zach Johnson *

http://www.nbcdfw.com/entertainment...280045082.html?_osource=SocialFlowFB_DFWBrand








ASSOCIATED PRESS

                         Angelina Jolie and Billy Bob in 2001
                          Wednesday, Oct 22, 2014  Updated at 3:24 PM CDT


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                Angelina  Jolie wearing Billy Bob Thornton's blood in a vial around her neck is  one of the crazier things she's done for love, but according to the  actress' ex-husband, it didn't seem all that crazy at the time.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             Thornton  spoke to students at Loyola Marymount University's School of Film &  Television last week and was asked about the Academy Award winner's  infamous jewelry.

"[A]  vial of blood is very simple. Angie came home one day with a kit she  bought," he said. "You know those lockets you buy that are clear and you  put a picture of your granny in it or something like that and wear it  around your neck? That's what it was. She bought two of those. We were  apart a lot because she's off making 'Tomb Raider' and I'm making  'Monster's Ball.' We were on opposite endswe see each other for two  weeks and whatever.
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             "She  thought it would be interesting and romantic if we took a little  razorblade and sliced our fingers, smeared a little blood on these  lockets and you wear it around your neck just like you wear your son or  daughter's baby hair in one. Same thing. From that we were wearing quart  jars of blood around our necks," he joked as the crowd laughed. He  added, "And we were vampires and we lived in a dungeon."



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             The actors divorced in 2003, though Thornton and Jolie have stayed in touch since then.


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     Thornton,  59, also admitted that he wishes everyone were more truthful, telling  the audience, "I think it's your duty to kind of tell people the truth  about this stuff and the truth is not encouraged anymore."
                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             In a 2008 Entertainment Weekly  interview, Jolie shared her side of the story. "It was never a  vial...It was like a flower press," she clarified. "It was like from a  slight cut on your finger and you press your fingerprint in. It was kind  of a sweet gesture. I thought it was kind of romantic!"



                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                             As  far as Thornton goes, the "Unbroken" director told the magazine, "I  still love him dearly and think the world of him and I'm proud to have  been his wife for a time. I don't believe in regrets. It's a dangerous  habit to get into-it makes you pause in your life if you start thinking  back and questioning yourself."


----------



## Ladybug09

Who cares. Move on B. Bob.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She's right about regrets.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Who cares. Move on B. Bob.


Exactly..I saw this story yesterday and didn't think it was worthy of posting..

He needs to stop..lol.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Describes His Childrens Meeting with Queen Elizabeth*

Earlier this month, *Angelina Jolie* was made an honorary dame by *Queen Elizabeth II*  during a private ceremony at Buckingham Palace. Shortly after, we  learned that the royal ceremony was attended by Jolies husband *Brad Pitt* and their six children. And in a new interview, Pitt discusses how his brood behaved in front of real-life royalty.
  We were offered the opportunity to bring the kids in to meet the Queen afterwards, Pitt told _Hello!_ magazine. [A]nd I have to say I have never seen them so still and respectful in my whole life. 
  To see them bowing and curtseying and saying Your Majesty was an  absolute delight, he added. That was a lovely day for our whole  family.
  While on the subject, the actor defended his familys globe-trotting  lifestyle. Travel is the best education there is," he said. I had  never been on a plane till I was 24 or 25, so when I started to travel  abroad, whether it was to Netherlands or Tokyo or Belgium, it was all  such an experience.
  Pitt also discussed one of his latest overseas adventures, filming _By the Sea_ alongside his wife, who also wrote and directed the relationship drama. 
  My writer/director is tough as nails, as you know, he joked. In fact, she even had him act in another language.  
  I think my French is pretty good, so my writer/director put a lot of the language into the script and we'll see how I do.
The upcoming collaboration, which co-stars *Mélanie Laurent*, is due in theaters next year.


Source: http://www.vanityfair.com/vf-hollywood/2014/10/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-kids-queen-elizabeth


----------



## Ladybug09

Awesome the kids got to meet the Queen.


----------



## Sweetpea83

On set of their movie, By the Sea (Malta).


----------



## Singra

I can't believe how she's managed to be directing and writing her third movie already. I wasn't impressed with her first movie but I hope the others will be better.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt's Fury tops UK box office*

Brad Pitt's Fury has topped the box office in the UK and Ireland in its first week of release. 
         Described as an "unflinching" look at the life of a tank crew in the final days of World War Two, it took £2.69m.
         Last week's number one film, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, has moved into second place taking £1.92m. 
         In its fourth week of release Gone Girl, starring Ben Affleck  and Rosamund Pike, is still doing well in third place, taking £1.59m. 
         The success of Fury in the UK comes after it topped the box office in the US. 
         It closed this year's BFI London Film Festival and Pitt said  he hoped the film would go some way towards recognising the horrors and  suffering soldiers have to go through in battle.
Animated film The Book of Life opened in fourth place taking £981,432. 
         Post-apocalyptic thriller The Maze Runner makes up the top five earning £905,314 in its third week of release.
         Other new releases, Bollywood diamond heist film Happy New  Year, rom-com Love Rosie and horror The Babadook came in eighth, ninth  and 10th place respectively. 



Source: http://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-29803179


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks even more terrifying with that hair.


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks even more terrifying with that hair.



Yup!


----------



## ByeKitty

The thing with the wig is... She just looks like Angelina Jolie in a wig.


----------



## Swanky

Thought she was retiring.  Again. ?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Well this is just a hobby project. Her last film didn't make any money or get very good reviews. I don't think anybody thinks she's going to make it as a writer/director. I'm curious to see what becomes of Unbroken though. She's voicing a character in Kung Fu Panda 3 though so she's clearly not retiring.


----------



## Swanky

She's said several times now since the twins were born that she's retiring. .  . said it again in the past year IIRC


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's said several times now since the twins were born that she's retiring. .  . said it again in the past year IIRC


I remember it too Swanky. She's been retiring to take care of her babies for years. If you want to stay with your kids, fine. If you want to work, also fine. But at this point I think it's something she says because she thinks people like to hear it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's said several times now since the twins were born that she's retiring. .  . said it again in the past year IIRC




I remember her saying it too. Sorry if that wasn't clear. I was agreeing with you. She's ignoring her statements over and over again.


----------



## Singra

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Well this is just a hobby project.* Her last film didn't make any money or get very good reviews. I don't think anybody thinks she's going to make it as a writer/director. I'm curious to see what becomes of Unbroken though. She's voicing a character in Kung Fu Panda 3 though so she's clearly not retiring.



It's a little crazy that she is afforded that luxury, even low budget movies cost quite a bit of money and if you haven't proved yourself with your first effort why should people entrust you with money for a second and third effort. I know she's an uber famous movie star and therefore has a lot of cache and the movie will be guaranteed a lot of free publicity but still...

I've seen some rumours about Unbroken that indicate its pretty good, I've also seen some early awards chatter but I have my doubts. At least she hasn't written the script for Unbroken, the script in her first movie was...


----------



## Chanel522

I think she says she's going to retire bc she feels like that's what she wants to do at the time, but then she'll either be approached to do something else or she'll decide she wants to do something else.  I mean, how many "regular" everyday ppl retire and then get another job at least part time.  My dad has done it three times...lol!  Not bc he needs the money, but bc he can't sit still and likes socializing w ppl way too much.


----------



## Swanky

That's different.  Normal people don't retire while their kids are this young and she's not continuing to work part time 


I was just thinking out loud. . .  perhaps she should stop declaring she's quitting if she's not.  She owes us no such declaration anyways.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah. She never said she was retiring. She said she would do less. And she has. It is documented in her IMDB.


----------



## Grace123

I thought I read somewhere that Pitt was financing this Malta movie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I believe he is, which makes it even more of a hobby project.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

BagOuttaHell said:


> Nah. She never said she was retiring. She said she would do less. And she has. It is documented in her IMDB.



Agree. She only said she would do less.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/entertainment/angelina-jolie-says-she-doesn-t-plan-to-retire-from-acting-completely-1.1885439


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

A bunch of headlines said retiring. I'm guessing they exaggerated her actual statements.


----------



## zen1965

What is this? "Let's bash Angie" week?
Why is producing / directing a movie a hobby project if you finance it yourself? SMH.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

zen1965 said:


> What is this? "Let's bash Angie" week?
> Why is producing / directing a movie a hobby project if you finance it yourself? SMH.



Exactly..lol. Good post.


----------



## bag-princess

zen1965 said:


> What is this? "Let's bash Angie" week?
> *Why is producing / directing a movie a hobby project if you finance it yourself? *SMH.





i don't understand that theory either!


----------



## Swanky

Did someone "bash" her?   It's ok to be unbiased about her and it not be bashing, lol!

Anyway. . . semantics.  She may not have said unequivocally "I am retiring. . . " but she's certainly implied it several times.  I guess I'm bashing her by bringing it up   I'm just asking is all.



> Jolie continued, "I think I'm going to have to give up the acting as the  kids hit the teenage years, anyway, too much to manage at home."





> &#8220;We&#8217;re both racing to see which one of us gets to retire first,&#8221; said Jolie




A ton of articles written about it, it's very implied by her from time to time, I'm not making it up


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I was just laughing at the "hobby" comment. I mean seriously? The films she's directed so far haven't been that bad, in fact the comments that "_In the Land of Blood and Honey"_ was not good, just isn't backed up by the facts. And "Unbroken" is getting a lot of buzz.

_In The Land of Blood and Honey_ was very well received by The Washington Post and CNN reporter Christine Amanpour. When it was screened in Sarajevo, the people she depicted (prisoners of war) said she succeeded in telling their story. The only truly negative reviews I've seen came from Serbia - the perpetrators of the Srebrenica massacre.

There were other mixed reviews too, but it certainly didn't _suck_. Such as this one _"Kenneth Turan of The Los Angeles Times criticized its "contrived plot points," but ultimately acknowledged that, as a first-time director, "Jolie accomplishes much in such a difficult area as the Bosnian war"_


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Did someone "bash" her?   It's ok to be unbiased about her and it not be bashing, lol!
> 
> Anyway. . . semantics.  She may not have said unequivocally "I am retiring. . . " but she's certainly implied it several times.  I guess I'm bashing her by bringing it up   I'm just asking is all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A ton of articles written about it, it's very implied by her from time to time, I'm not making it up


I remember reading about it too Swanky.


----------



## Swanky

I just haven't seen any bashing in any recent posts.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I just haven't seen any bashing in any recent posts.


I meant the retirement stories. I don't feel there's been any bashing either to be honest


----------



## Swanky

I was responding to Free 
You and I must be the only that heard her hints in her past interviews, lol!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was responding to Free
> You and I must be the only that heard her hints in her past interviews, lol!



LOL...I saw it. We can agree to disagree. I do admit that she's hinted at it, but I also think some parts of the media took it and ran a mile as well


----------



## gazoo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I was responding to Free
> You and I must be the only that heard her hints in her past interviews, lol!



No, you aren't the only ones.  She's been dropping the "retirement" word for years.


----------



## zen1965

Only Maddox is a teen as of now. So she's got a couple of years left...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Alrighty, for the sake of enlivened conversation :  

Here are the links to when it was reported Angie said _anything_ about retirement.  (for the record, the one with Page Six looks like it was taken completely out of context ie she was *making fun of Brad for wanting to retire at 50*).  

Links to the source of each quote are provided.

_Angelina Jolie reveals that while she and Brad Pitt are &#8220;racing to see which one of us gets to retire first,&#8221; neither is looking forward to giving up their &#8220;nomadic lifestyle.&#8221;

Jolie sat down for an interview on &#8220;Anderson&#8221; yesterday, and spoke extensively about her plans for the future when Anderson Cooper brought up an interview Brad Pitt gave recently in which he voiced wanting to retire at age 50.

&#8220;We&#8217;re both racing to see which one of us gets to retire first,&#8221; *said Jolie, seeming skeptical of Pitt&#8217;s plan.* &#8220;We both, like most people, we like being home. Whoever is the one who is home tends to be the happier one because we get to play with the kids and the other one is out earning the money.&#8221;_

*Source: *Page Six

******************************

And again with _The Guardian_, they've not listened to what she said and instead used "retirement" rather than her own words about being selective. They put their own narrative into the first sentence.

_Jolie, 37, said last month at a press conference for Maleficent that she would like to give up acting in order to focus on directing and her humanitarian work as a special envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR). "I've had a wonderful career and I'm very happy to have had all the opportunities to tell stories and work for as long as I have," she said. *"I'm sure there will be more films but I am happy I am able to be selective and have fun with characters* like this but I would like to focus on writing and directing and above all I would like to focus more on my work with the UN."_

*Source:* The Guardian

*Note:* A lot of the "retirement" articles are using the above conference and _completely_ editing out her words about being selective.

******************************

From Bustle:

_At a press conference for her new film Maleficent, Angelina Jolie says that she may be retiring from acting. She says she intends for her acting career to eventually take &#8220;more of a backseat&#8221; as *she continues to be selective **about which projects* she takes on so that she can be free to spend more time with her children._

*Source*: Bustle

******************************

80% of the online "reports" I'm seeing are using two conferences - the Cleopatra one and the Maleficent one - both of which she never says retire, she says _being selective_ about roles.

Like I said earlier, all these sites feed off each other - they've chosen their narrative and have deleted her comments in some instances - you can find the press conferences and hear her words.

I'm like a dog with a bone about this stuff but it annoys me that the two original sources have her _entire_ statement, and the rest have just given sound bits that allude to something completely different.


*Edit:* The stuff about taking a backseat when they have a houseful of teenagers I can appreciate though. That's going to be a tough job. I'm sure Angie is remembering her own "wild child" days in regards to that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie covers Vanity Fair December 2014:






*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Cover Exclusive: Angelina Jolie on Being Married to Brad Pitt: It Does Feel Different*







*Angelina Jolie Opens Up About Her Wedding and Marriage to Brad Pitt: "It Feels Nice to Be Husband and Wife"*

 	 		von 		 		 		 			 				 					 					Natalie Finn 				 			 			 		 		 		 			| Übersetzt von Natalie Finn 		 		        	 		 			3. November 2014 - 21:27 		 		 	 					 	




 					eonline.com/eol_images/Entire_Site/2014103/rs_634x862-141103195410-634.Angeline-Jolie-Vanity-Fair.6.ms.110314.jpg 					Mario Testino/Vanity Fair 				
*
*
*Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt*'s surprise wedding  may have shocked everyone who woke up to the news on the morning of  Aug. 28, let alone those who thought those two might just stay engaged  forever.


But obviously the globally anticipated nuptials didn't  actually occur on a whimalthough, really, more preparation has gone  into some children's birthday parties than went into Brangelina's  comparatively low-key, family-oriented affair.


"We were _all _going to have a wedding," Jolie recalls the two weeks leading up to the big day in _Vanity Fair_'s December 2014 issue, on sale Nov. 6 and featuring the Oscar winner on the cover. "There was no cake, so *Pax* made a cake. The kids made little pillows for the rings and *Knox* practiced [being a ring bearer] with an acorn that kept falling off the pillow. Brad's mom [*Jane Pitt*] went and picked some flowers and tied them up."


 			   			 			 		 			 							 			  			 							 			 			 	 			  			 							 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 				 			   			 			 		 			 							 			  			 							 			 			 	 			  			 							 			 			 			 			 		 			 			 			 							 			 			 			 			 				Well, if this whole super-star, A-list actor-filmmaker stuff  doesn't work out, the whole family can go into the wedding-planning  business.
The kids also helped write mom and dad's vows, Jolie  told the magazine. "They did not expect us never to fight, but they  always made us promise to say 'sorry' if we do," she recalled. "So they  said, 'Do you?,' and we said, 'We do!'"


Asked if she felt any  different now that she was officially married to Pitt, her partner of  nearly nine years beforehand, Jolie admitted that "it _does_ feel different."
"It feels nice to be husband and wife," she said.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jolie and Pitt tied the knot  on Aug. 23 in a non-denominational civil ceremony held inside the  chapel on their estate in the South of France, Château Miraval. Fewer  than two dozen people&#8212;including the bride and groom&#8212;were in attendance.
The  I-dos were followed by a bountiful luncheon in the main house's "Great  Hall," complete with bottles of signature rosé from the newlyweds' own  vineyard.
"Brad and Angie said handwritten vows telling each  other how much they love each other and their beautiful family and they  both had tears in their eyes as did everyone else," a source told E!  News days after the wedding. "It was short but loaded with meaning, and  it was a lovely way to start life in their new family home now that the  building work is finally finished."
It's her devotion to  her family and her main role&#8212;mom&#8212;that helps drive both her humanitarian  work and her ventures as a director, her most recent effort being the  drama _Unbroken_, based on the book of the same name about Olympian turned troubled war hero and all-around indominitable spirit *Louis Zamperini*, who died this year at the age of 97 while the movie was still being finished.
"I want young kids to see this film," Jolie said in _VF_ about  the movie, which apparently pulls no punches in the gritty realism  department. "I want something to take to my children&#8212;a life message." _Unbroken_ is in theaters Christmas Day.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Its a great cover...except when you look at the right side of her mouth (her left). Is it just me or does something look...slightly off?


----------



## Chanel522

Amazing cover!  She looks beautiful.


----------



## Swanky

It's a beautiful cover!  But she doesn't have blue eyes


----------



## Sweetpea83

For some reason I can't upload photos..and having trouble posting..but here's the link to one of the photos from the shoot for Vanity Fair.

http://www.eonline.com/news/594519/...rad-pitt-it-feels-nice-to-be-husband-and-wife


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's a beautiful cover!  But she doesn't have blue eyes


Why do magazines always insist on making her eyes blue?! It's just odd to me...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Okay, seems to be working now..

Photo shoot by Mario Testino. (Vanity Fair , December 2014)


----------



## Swanky

Pretty pics and dress!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Wish I could see the front of the second dress...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Much better shots. Gorgeous!


----------



## jun3machina

Public image? Blue makes people more calm and trusting of someone...green is more exotic/ unknown. I think they do it for public image, as weird as that sounds


----------



## jun3machina

I really think the cover is unflattering


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Its a great cover...except when you look at the right side of her mouth (her left). Is it just me or does something look...slightly off?



Yup. It's off.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks so much like her Mom.


----------



## Grace123

Worst photoshop job ever.


----------



## Alexenjie

jun3machina said:


> I really think the cover is unflattering


I agree. Her face looks too pale and angular. She needed more color on her lips.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The baddest celeb on the planet.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I think she'd make a great a politician!!!!! I like the dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie's Unbroken Is So Intense, One of the Film's Actors Threw Up and "Couldn't Stop Crying"*

*Angelina Jolie *has  proven time and again with both her acting and directorial efforts that  she's not afraid of tackling super-intense subjects, many of them quite  personal to her.
And it sounds as though _Unbroken_, adapted from *Laura Hillenbrand*'s biography of Olympian turned World War II POW turned inspiration-for-all *Louis Zamperini*, isn't going to pull any punches. In fact, this could be her most graphic and disturbingly realistic film yet.
Japanese pop star *Miyavi*,  whom Jolie cast as a vicious sergeant named Matsuhiro Watanabe in the  prisoner-of-war camp where Zamperini spent nearly two years after  surviving 47 days at sea following a fighter-jet crash, told _Vanity Fair _for its December 2014 cover story  about Jolie that she encouraged him to really plumb the depths of his  character and get into the mindset of a man for whom violence was an  everyday thing.
Miyavi said that one scene in particular, in which he brutally beats Zamperini (played by *Jack O'Connell* in the film), was so intense it made him throw up.
"It  was awful torture for me to hate the other actorsI had to have hatred  for them," recalled the 33-year-old rocker and record producer, who's  making his feature acting debut in Jolie's film. "When I had to beat  them, I had to think about protecting my family. At the same time, I  didn't want to be just a bad guy. I wanted to put humanity in this role.  [Matsuhiro] was both crazy and sadistic, but also weak and  traumatized."
Well, if Jolie was looking for an actor who would give his blood, sweat and tears to the role, she found one.
"It's  a story that is still painful for my country," Miyavi, whose real name  is Takamasa Ishihara, added. "But she told me she wanted to make a  bridge between all countries that had conflict. She was very  persuasive." And after filming some of the more violent scenes, "I  couldn't stop crying," he admitted.
Understandably, the film is extremely close to Jolie's heart,  considering her humanitarian efforts on behalf of refugees displaced by  war and its aftermath all over the world and the fact that she became  very close with Zamperini before his death at the age of 97 in July.
"I was more emotional than he was," Jolie told _VF_ about  screening an early cut of the film for Zamperini before he died. "I  went in to take care of himand he was taking care of me."
"It was  an extremely moving experience, to watch someone watching their own  life," she added. "Someone so physically strong...and they are at the  stage where their body is giving up."
But it certainly sounds as though Joliewith the help of her hand-picked castdid her all to honor Zamperini's life.
And  speaking of tough, uncomfortable subjects, Jolie has since turned her  discerning eye to the life of a couple navigating marital issues in the  period indie drama _By the Sea_which she wrote, is directing and is co-starring in with new husband and longtime love *Brad Pitt*.
"A few friends asked if we were crazy," she told _VF_, [starring in a film about] a married couple going through some difficulties...and I'm directing him."
Somehow we think their partnership will remain unbroken.


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/594913/...lm-s-actors-threw-up-and-couldn-t-stop-crying


----------



## Sweetpea83

Source: Vanity Fair.


----------



## jun3machina

Now that I'm looking at it again I'm almost certain its the makeup and whoever did her brows... They're oddly shaped and its too harsh, its doing a number on the rest of her features...especially in the straight front facial pictures....


----------



## Chanel522

Stunning!  She looks perfectly flawless.


----------



## bag-princess

Grace123 said:


> Worst photoshop job ever.




you obviously have not seen any kardashian pics!!:giggles:




Chanel522 said:


> Stunning!  She looks perfectly flawless.





ITA!!!  she looks amazing and that dress is so pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great in white..she should wear it more.


----------



## Grace123

bag-princess said:


> you obviously have not seen any kardashian pics!!:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITA!!!  she looks amazing and that dress is so pretty!




True. I avoid anything about them. &#128516;


----------



## bag-princess

Grace123 said:


> True. I avoid anything about them. &#128516;





   i can understand that!!!


----------



## Tivo

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie's Unbroken Is So Intense, One of the Film's Actors Threw Up and "Couldn't Stop Crying"*
> 
> *Angelina Jolie *has  proven time and again with both her acting and directorial efforts that  she's not afraid of tackling super-intense subjects, many of them quite  personal to her.
> And it sounds as though _Unbroken_, adapted from *Laura Hillenbrand*'s biography of Olympian turned World War II POW turned inspiration-for-all *Louis Zamperini*, isn't going to pull any punches. In fact, this could be her most graphic and disturbingly realistic film yet.
> Japanese pop star *Miyavi*,  whom Jolie cast as a vicious sergeant named Matsuhiro Watanabe in the  prisoner-of-war camp where Zamperini spent nearly two years after  surviving 47 days at sea following a fighter-jet crash, told _Vanity Fair _for its December 2014 cover story  about Jolie that she encouraged him to really plumb the depths of his  character and get into the mindset of a man for whom violence was an  everyday thing.
> Miyavi said that one scene in particular, in which he brutally beats Zamperini (played by *Jack O'Connell* in the film), was so intense it made him throw up.
> "It  was awful torture for me to hate the other actorsI had to have hatred  for them," recalled the 33-year-old rocker and record producer, who's  making his feature acting debut in Jolie's film. "When I had to beat  them, I had to think about protecting my family. At the same time, I  didn't want to be just a bad guy. I wanted to put humanity in this role.  [Matsuhiro] was both crazy and sadistic, but also weak and  traumatized."
> Well, if Jolie was looking for an actor who would give his blood, sweat and tears to the role, she found one.
> "It's  a story that is still painful for my country," Miyavi, whose real name  is Takamasa Ishihara, added. "But she told me she wanted to make a  bridge between all countries that had conflict. She was very  persuasive." And after filming some of the more violent scenes, "I  couldn't stop crying," he admitted.
> Understandably, the film is extremely close to Jolie's heart,  considering her humanitarian efforts on behalf of refugees displaced by  war and its aftermath all over the world and the fact that she became  very close with Zamperini before his death at the age of 97 in July.
> "I was more emotional than he was," Jolie told _VF_ about  screening an early cut of the film for Zamperini before he died. "I  went in to take care of himand he was taking care of me."
> "It was  an extremely moving experience, to watch someone watching their own  life," she added. "Someone so physically strong...and they are at the  stage where their body is giving up."
> But it certainly sounds as though Joliewith the help of her hand-picked castdid her all to honor Zamperini's life.
> And  speaking of tough, uncomfortable subjects, Jolie has since turned her  discerning eye to the life of a couple navigating marital issues in the  period indie drama _By the Sea_which she wrote, is directing and is co-starring in with new husband and longtime love *Brad Pitt*.
> "A few friends asked if we were crazy," she told _VF_, [starring in a film about] a married couple going through some difficulties...and I'm directing him."
> Somehow we think their partnership will remain unbroken.
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/594913/...lm-s-actors-threw-up-and-couldn-t-stop-crying


I am beyond tired of these war movies they keep making.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> I am beyond tired of these war movies they keep making.



Louis Zamperini is/was an inspirational man and his story deserves to be told and seen. Just don't go watch it. Easy.


----------



## zen1965

bag-princess said:


> you obviously have not seen any kardashian pics!!:giggles:



 
I also agree that she is stunning (if too thin).



FreeSpirit71 said:


> Louis Zamperini is/was an inspirational man and his story deserves to be told and seen. Just don't go watch it. Easy.



+1


----------



## Docjeun

All I have to say is "Skeltor".....


----------



## jun3machina

There aren't very any movie companies doing historical ones about significant figures in history like what she's choosing to do....I look forward to it!


----------



## Sasha2012

I like the white dress, looks better than her wedding dress.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Bye, Malta! Angelina Jolie is hitting the Hollywood Film Awards on Friday*

That honeymoon _By the Sea_ is over.
Because its time to promote _Unbroken_! Angelina Jolie is leaving Malta behind and resuming duties in Los Angeles this week for the upcoming release of her WWII story, _Unbroken_. First stop: The Hollywood Film awards on Friday, which announced Director Angies attendance today (and follows her recent _Vanity Fair_ cover). Queen Latifah is hosting the show, which bills itself as the  official launch of the awards season (how many of those are there??) and the overall guest list is pretty solid.
Steve Carell will be in the house, along with Channing Tatum, Reese Witherspoon, Johnny Depp, Jared Leto, Jennifer Lopez, Amy Adams, Gerard Butler, Benedict Cumberbatch and Robert Downey Jr. Know who else is showing up? Robert Pattinson *AND* Kristen Stewart. So that should be fun.
The Hollywood Film Awards airs live on Friday starting with a red carpet show at 7:30 ET/PT on CBS.


Source: http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2...-hitting-the-hollywood-film-awards-on-friday/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Unbroken is having it's world premiere here in Oz. The ramp up for the film is well under way here. Competitions to be at the premiere etc.


----------



## Swanky

*'She always surprises me': Mario Testino shares stunning photos of Angelina Jolie behind-the-scenes of new cover shoot *
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...na-Jolie-scenes-new-cover-shoot.html#comments 
Angelina Jolie&#8217;s incredible beauty was captured by Mario Testino for the pages of Vanity Fair&#8217;s December issue.
And now the legendary photographer has taken fans behind-the-scenes of their shoot.
Mario posted two snapshots of Angelina on Instagram, including one very artistic picture taken in the reflection of a window.

The actress can be seen smouldering in a white gown with silver trim, with her chestnut brown hair in an updo, as the photographer clicks away from behind his camera.
The pair appear to be in a luxurious hotel suite, and a glistening swimming pool is outside the window.
Before they got to work, Angelina and Mario enjoyed breakfast together on a rooftop and, never off-duty, the photographer couldn&#8217;t resist capturing the moment.

Mario took a stunning black-and-white image of the 39-year-old grinning up at him after tucking into a plate of food.
Angelina looked gorgeous as always in a cosy black knit jumper with winged black eyeliner, and her glossy tresses swept back.
&#8216;With the amazing Angelina,&#8217; Mario captioned the photo. &#8216;She always surprises me with what she is doing. Acting, directing, raising children, being a wife etc. etc! And always looking great and giving great energy.&#8217;







Capturing her beauty: Mario Testino gave a behind-the-scenes glimpse of his photo shoot with Angelina Jolie for Vanity Fair's December issue. She is pictured in one of the images which appears in the magazine

Images from the shoot were unveiled last week, and Angelina Jolie can be seen on the cover in a casual white shirt with several buttons left undone.
An inside photo shows her clad in a white gown which clings to her every curve, and is taken from behind with the Maleficent star looking over her shoulder.
In an interview for the magazine Angelina admitted it &#8216;does feel different&#8217; being married to Brad Pitt, and added that it &#8216;feels nice to be husband and wife&#8217;.
The longtime partners surprised the world by revealing they had tied the knot in a surprise ceremony at their French estate on August 23, and they got their six children to write the wedding vows.




 





Radiant: The actress looks stunning in a white shirt on the cover of the latest issue, in which she talks about married life and being 'open' to a career in politics

'They did not expect us never to fight, but they made us promise to always say, "Sorry," if we do,&#8217; Angelina recalled. &#8216;So they said, "Do you?" and we said, "We do! "&#8217;
The star, who got her start in Tomb Rader, said she is &#8216;open&#8217; to a career in politics, after all of her charity work, but admits her Hollywood career could prevent this from becoming a reality. 
'When you work as a humanitarian, you are conscious that politics have to be considered. Because if you really want to make an extreme change, then you have a responsibility,' she said.
'But I honestly don&#8217;t know in what role I would be more useful&#8212; I am conscious of what I do for a living, and that [could] make it less possible.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-scenes-new-cover-shoot.html#ixzz3Irr43qCK 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'She always surprises me': Mario Testino shares stunning photos of Angelina Jolie behind-the-scenes of new cover shoot *
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...na-Jolie-scenes-new-cover-shoot.html#comments
> Angelina Jolies incredible beauty was captured by Mario Testino for the pages of Vanity Fairs December issue.
> And now the legendary photographer has taken fans behind-the-scenes of their shoot.
> Mario posted two snapshots of Angelina on Instagram, including one very artistic picture taken in the reflection of a window.
> 
> The actress can be seen smouldering in a white gown with silver trim, with her chestnut brown hair in an updo, as the photographer clicks away from behind his camera.
> The pair appear to be in a luxurious hotel suite, and a glistening swimming pool is outside the window.
> Before they got to work, Angelina and Mario enjoyed breakfast together on a rooftop and, never off-duty, the photographer couldnt resist capturing the moment.
> 
> Mario took a stunning black-and-white image of the 39-year-old grinning up at him after tucking into a plate of food.
> Angelina looked gorgeous as always in a cosy black knit jumper with winged black eyeliner, and her glossy tresses swept back.
> With the amazing Angelina, Mario captioned the photo. She always surprises me with what she is doing. Acting, directing, raising children, being a wife etc. etc! And always looking great and giving great energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Capturing her beauty: Mario Testino gave a behind-the-scenes glimpse of his photo shoot with Angelina Jolie for Vanity Fair's December issue. She is pictured in one of the images which appears in the magazine
> 
> Images from the shoot were unveiled last week, and Angelina Jolie can be seen on the cover in a casual white shirt with several buttons left undone.
> An inside photo shows her clad in a white gown which clings to her every curve, and is taken from behind with the Maleficent star looking over her shoulder.
> In an interview for the magazine Angelina admitted it does feel different being married to Brad Pitt, and added that it feels nice to be husband and wife.
> The longtime partners surprised the world by revealing they had tied the knot in a surprise ceremony at their French estate on August 23, and they got their six children to write the wedding vows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Radiant: The actress looks stunning in a white shirt on the cover of the latest issue, in which she talks about married life and being 'open' to a career in politics
> 
> 'They did not expect us never to fight, but they made us promise to always say, "Sorry," if we do, Angelina recalled. So they said, "Do you?" and we said, "We do! "
> The star, who got her start in Tomb Rader, said she is open to a career in politics, after all of her charity work, but admits her Hollywood career could prevent this from becoming a reality.
> 'When you work as a humanitarian, you are conscious that politics have to be considered. Because if you really want to make an extreme change, then you have a responsibility,' she said.
> 'But I honestly dont know in what role I would be more useful I am conscious of what I do for a living, and that [could] make it less possible.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-scenes-new-cover-shoot.html#ixzz3Irr43qCK
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook




Wow..looks like they padded the heck out of her. Or maybe they can photoshop some curves in these days?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I come here for some refreshing celeb stuff over the craze that is Kim K's oiled up butt.

I love Angelina. Interesting that they might have to add weight to her when it's the complete opposite for everyone else!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

A couple of out-takes from the Mario Testino shoot via his Instagram account.  The black and white shot is gorgeous.












_*Photos courtesy of Mario Testino, Vanity Fair.*_


----------



## ByeKitty

Aww I love the top picture.. She's so pretty!


----------



## Tivo

I used to think she was the most beautiful woman I'd ever laid eyes on, but she's gotten too skinny for that title. Celebs don't understand that losing your body fat sucks the youth right out of you. So sad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Gorgeous..such a pretty face.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> Celebs don't understand that losing your body fat sucks the youth right out of you. So sad.


Yup!


----------



## Bentley1

She looks sick in that black and white photo. She's wasting away.


----------



## Tivo

Ladybug09 said:


> Yup!


Like, body fat is where your fountain of youth resides!


----------



## Chanel522

The black and white photo is stunning!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Tivo said:


> I used to think she was the most beautiful woman I'd ever laid eyes on, but she's gotten too skinny for that title. *Celebs don't understand that losing your body fat sucks the youth right out of you.* So sad.



Sure they do. Hence quotes like this one from Madonna: 



> Several years ago I knew I had to choose between my face and my body confirmed Madonna recently when asked about her famous commitment to exercise. I always knew Id choose the latter.



And this from Courtney Cox:



> In Hollywood to get your bottom half to be the right size, your face may have to be a little gaunt, says Cox whose face is, looking, well, a little gaunt.



Then they get fillers, etc.


----------



## Grace123

Tivo said:


> Like, body fat is where your fountain of youth resides!




Then I'll be 18 forever. &#128515;


----------



## Ladybug09

Grace123 said:


> Then I'll be 18 forever. &#128515;



Lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

South Korea press conference for his movie Fury. (11-13-14)


----------



## Chanel522

Very handsome!


----------



## mchris55

He's not very big on individual style, is he? Not that it matters, he still looks good just the same.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Best he's looked in a while


----------



## Swanky

Sans the facial hair.  I thought he looked great until I saw that. .   I don't like it on him!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He has amazing hair. I saw a pic recently with his father and brother. They all have great hair. lol.


----------



## Grace123

HATE the hat. I'm so over this style of hat for anyone.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^&#128517;


----------



## Michele26

I'm looking at the spread AJ did for Vanity Fair and she looks ill because she's so thin.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/14/angelina-jolie-is-unbroken-at-hollywood-film-awards-2014/

Angelina Jolie poses backstage in the press room and looks absolutely gorgeous at the 2014 Hollywood Film Awards on Friday (November 14) at the Palladium in Hollywood.

The 39-year-old actress appeared at the show to present the New Hollywood Award to Jack OConnell, who stars in the new film Unbroken, which she directed.

Unbroken is the chronicle of the life of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic runner who was taken prisoner by Japanese forces during World War II.


----------



## Tivo

She looks awful.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/14/angelina-jolie-is-unbroken-at-hollywood-film-awards-2014/
> 
> Angelina Jolie poses backstage in the press room and looks absolutely gorgeous at the 2014 Hollywood Film Awards on Friday (November 14) at the Palladium in Hollywood.
> 
> The 39-year-old actress appeared at the show to present the New Hollywood Award to Jack OConnell, who stars in the new film Unbroken, which she directed.
> 
> Unbroken is the chronicle of the life of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic runner who was taken prisoner by Japanese forces during World War II.



I really love this dress, but those arms are no good.


----------



## jun3machina

love her but i agree^ her makeup on her face looks totally different than the rest of her too...gal needs to do some weight lifting and add a few pounds....while i dont think it's an ED like zoe or nicole, it's not a good look...too much stress over the years or aging or her mother or her scare with BC...not sure...poor thing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Terrifying.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I agree about the makeup..looks weird. Pretty dress..


----------



## Ritovskyta

I usually don't see her as scary skinny, having been extremely skinny myself , no matter how much I ate, and hating every second of it.

But I see it now. Not as much in the thinnest of her, but the tired eye, the dark circles, her skin looks grey even under all the make up. 

I do not know what's up, and we will never will unless she decides to tell us. 

For all we know she could be dealing with some health scare yet again or have had her ovary surgery. 

Whatever it is, she looks sick. not even ED sick ( which I know nothing about ) but real SICK. 

I adore her, I hope all is well


----------



## Chanel522

I don't care for her makeup and she does look tired, but the dress is beautiful and she looks great otherwise!


----------



## Bentley1

Yikes


----------



## bagsforme

Her shoulders are looking like Guilia Rancik.  There must be a corset in that dress.  It looks so stiff and tight.


----------



## lulu212121

Ritovskyta said:


> I usually don't see her as scary skinny, having been extremely skinny myself , no matter how much I ate, and hating every second of it.
> 
> But I see it now. Not as much in the thinnest of her, but the tired eye, the dark circles, *her skin looks grey even under all the make up*.
> 
> I do not know what's up, and we will never will unless she decides to tell us.
> 
> For all we know she could be dealing with some health scare yet again or have had her ovary surgery.
> 
> Whatever it is, she looks sick. not even ED sick ( which I know nothing about ) but real SICK.
> 
> I adore her, I hope all is well


That's the 2nd thing I noticed. Her thinness being the 1st. I hope she is ok.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She does not look gorgeous. 

She looks ill. 

She looks very ill.


----------



## zen1965

^ Yes, she does, indeed.


----------



## Lounorada

Oh my god, she looks terrible  She doesn't look healthy at all, I hope whatever is wrong she gets the help that is obviously needed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is the thinnest she's been in a long time. I "hope" it's just a combination of stress of the new film coming out and being tired, plus bad makeup.

She couldn't afford to get ill right now - there's barely a scrap of flesh covering her bones - and that's in photographs - I bet in real life it's far more jarring.


----------



## Swanky

She's been this thin for past few years.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's been this thin for past few years.


Yes she has. I've found she's look ill for a while now but she looks bad in these last set of photos


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Agree to disagree. For me, this is a little beyond the past few years.Not much, but enough to make me take a second look at her.


----------



## Swanky

I've posted some startling pics of her, I'll see if I can find them easily. . .


----------



## Swanky

Here's a few. . . 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not photoshopped IMO.  When I've google'd for pics to compare I came across a lot of these.  I guess her publicists are liked well enough that most of them aren't passed around/printed or whatever.
> 
> Here's a few:
> dailymail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollywoodlife.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> celebbodies.com


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Agree to disagree. For me, this is a little beyond the past few years.Not much, but enough to make me take a second look at her.




I agree, I think she has looked very, _very_ thin for a few years now, but these pictures from the Hollywood Film Awards show her at another level now- painfully and dangerously thin IMO.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Angie does NOT look gorgeous in these latest pics IMO and her thinness is at a different level now. Her eyes and the shadows underneath them are the first thing that I noticed and she is probably wearing a ton of concealer, too. She looks very frail and fragile. Not healthy.


----------



## Bentley1

It's not that she just looks painfully thin, she looks very sick and her face is now showing the damage as much as her body has been for the past few years.  Being too thin is the least of her problems based on these last set of photos.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Oh goodness.. Not good at all.. There's no muscle tone either... That last pic in the white dress. It's scary. 

For herself and family, whatever it is that is happening, I sincerely wish for a speedy recovery. 

Anyone know if an over active thyroid would have this affect ?


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> It's not that she just looks painfully thin, she looks very sick and her face is now showing the damage as much as her body has been for the past few years.  Being too thin is the least of her problems based on these last set of photos.



Thanks for posting that THIS was the point people are trying to make. Not just that she's scary thin but that she looks ill.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't know how she does it, but she seems to be able to live, work, etc., at this weight.


----------



## karo

She looks terrible, and the huge boobs are not helping as her frame look even smaller and out of proportion.


----------



## zippie

She started getting really thin after her mother died.  Such a beauty and if she doesn't get help with her eating disorder those looks will fade, already happening.  Her health can't be good.


----------



## Docjeun

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't know how she does it, but she seems to be able to live, work, etc., at this weight.


I agree and I've been there but not with six kids, but then again she has help with them, someone has to suffer though and i can't imagine it's just her, those poor kids too.
I wonder if she realizes what she is doing to herself, acting, directing, travelling all over the world constantly, there is only so much one person can do and apparently it's not doing her any good.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't know how she does it, but she seems to be able to live, work, etc., at this weight.


People with malnutrition/anorexia/bulimia etc function for a while at their unhealthy weight/condition. It's amazing how resilient the body is and it's capacity for survival. But after a while it gives up. She's been badly underweight for years, even before her mom'd death she's had periods of it. It could be what we're seeing is the body's inability to cope anymore. Whatever it is, I hope she gets help. I remember reading years ago an interview with one of Brad's exes though I can't remember which, maybe Juliette Lewis, where she said he likes his women very slim and she'd observed that many of them go on to lose even more weight when with him. I don't know if this is true or even if I'm remembering accurately but these pictures called that to mind. I wonder if he would even be able to notice if something was wrong if that is the case.


----------



## AEGIS

Yeah I know people who are naturally that thin but bc that's their weight they rarely look unhealthy.  Her palor is awful.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

AEGIS said:


> Yeah I know people who are naturally that thin but bc that's their weight they rarely look unhealthy.  Her palor is awful.


Agreed. I find you can usually tell who is naturally very thin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AEGIS said:


> Yeah I know people who are naturally that thin but bc that's their weight they rarely look unhealthy.  Her palor is awful.





Thingofbeauty said:


> Agreed. I find you can usually tell who is naturally very thin.



Agreed. My youngest DD is naturally very, very thin. We have had EVERYTHING tested and it's just the way she is and is very healthy. No eating disorders ~ I would know because she lives with her sister, my eldest DD. Also, my youngest DD has a great complexion, no shadows under her eyes, gets plenty of rest and doesn't overwork or diet. I think eventually it becomes very apparent when anyone has an ED.


----------



## Ladybug09

Thingofbeauty said:


> People with malnutrition/anorexia/bulimia etc function for a while at their unhealthy weight/condition. It's amazing how resilient the body is and it's capacity for survival. But after a while it gives up. She's been badly underweight for years, even before her mom'd death she's had periods of it. It could be what we're seeing is the body's inability to cope anymore. Whatever it is, I hope she gets help. I remember reading years ago an interview with one of Brad's exes though I can't remember which, maybe Juliette Lewis, where she said he likes his women very slim and she'd observed that many of them go on to lose even more weight when with him. I don't know if this is true or even if I'm remembering accurately but these pictures called that to mind. I wonder if he would even be able to notice if something was wrong if that is the case.



Interesting, cause I always figured he liked a woman with a sort of lean athletic body like Angie was before she met him.


----------



## Ladybug09

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agreed. My youngest DD is naturally very, very thin. We have had EVERYTHING tested and it's just the way she is and is very healthy. No eating disorders ~ I would know because she lives with her sister, my eldest DD. Also, my youngest DD has a great complexion, no shadows under her eyes, gets plenty of rest and doesn't overwork or diet. I think eventually it becomes very apparent when anyone has an ED.



I don't agree with all of this. Just because someone lives with  someone, even if they live closely with them, doesn't mean that people are unable to hide eating disorders. Many times people who are suffering from EDs go to extremes in order to hide their  problem. Also a lot of the times, when they are having issues the signs may not show on the body until the problem has  become so acute.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladybug09 said:


> I don't agree with all of this. Just because someone lives with  someone, even if they live closely with them, doesn't mean that people are unable to hide eating disorders. Many times people who are suffering from EDs go to extremes in order to hide their  problem. Also a lot of the times, when they are having issues the signs may not show on the body until the problem has  become so acute.



Considering that I go out to the West Coast and stay with both DDs for months at a time and am with them 24/7 for weeks on end, you can disagree with me all you want, but I hope you are not implying that my youngest DD has an eating disorder when she clearly doesn't. *Ladybug*, I'm shocked and disappointed in you.


----------



## Midge S

I think that she was just commenting on the idea that if you have an ED you'll go to extremes to hide it, and often those closest to you don't even know.  Even with those who successfully hide it there always comes the point that your body will eventually break down and no matter what you can't hide it.   

You made it clear that your daughter is in excellent health, I don't think she was commenting specifically about her.


----------



## Grace123

No woman should compromise her health because of some man's concept of what women should be.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not going to blame Brad...it's her issue.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

IMHO this is Angelina. I've never seen/heard anything about him being controlling.


----------



## peppermintpatty

We didn't know until after she had her mastectomy that she even had surgery. Perhaps she has had her ovaries removed and we don't know it yet ( none of my business). I have always thought it so strange that she didn't remove her ovaries first. There is no test I am aware of to detect ovarian cancer, but mammography does catch a lot of breast cancer. The thing I find most sad is that while she is willing to do these ( or just the mastectomy) to be around longer for her children, she is unable or unwilling to get help for whatever is wrong. She has been way too thin for sometime, but lately she does look quite tired and I would say ill. I am not by any means a huge fan of Angelina, but I wouldn't wish this on anyone. I really do feel so bad for her children. I hope she gets the help she needs and wish her well.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I hope she's not unwell as per PeppermintPatty's post. The first surgery had to be stressful enough.


----------



## pukasonqo

they are both in sydney for the premiere of unbroken, she looks stunning but so tiny!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Project are interviewing her right now live on the red carpet in Sydney.

Great dress. Much better makeup. She's coming across pretty well.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Pics of Angelina @ the Sydney Intercontinental














Source: Daily Mail


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> IMHO this is Angelina. I've never seen/heard anything about him being controlling.






ITA and for someone to assume he is the reason is just really reaching!


----------



## jillybr

*Unbroken Premiere
*
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-knot-Brad-Pitt-Unbroken-world-premiere.html


----------



## Lounorada

World premiere of 'Unbroken' in Sydney, Nov 17th

ETA: Angelina is wearing Gucci Premiere










































Dailymail


----------



## Sweetpea83

So pretty! Lovely dress..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Her dress is gorgeous and she looks beautiful.


----------



## emchhardy

This dress is fantastic on her.  Fits her like a glove.  Very flattering.


----------



## Swanky

The dress is beautiful. . . . 
the photo of her arms raised is startling


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looks nice.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The dress is beautiful. . . .
> *the photo of her arms raised is startling*




It really is  She looks emaciated which is terribly sad because we have all seen how healthy she can look and has looked in the past.


----------



## Singra

I'm not saying AJ's arms aren't unnaturally thin or that she doesn't have an eating disorder however...

Jolie has always had very thin arms and legs relative to her torso, she seems to have the body type that primarily puts on weight around the waist area. In photos of her when she was young her arms and legs are pretty thin while her torso seems to be a very healthy proportion. 

Even at her heaviest weight her arms are still thin relative to the rest of her body. She may be focused on keeping the weight of her stomach/torso area and as such she's at a weight that her arms look skeletal but for her body type she may still be within "acceptable" weight standards... Hey I'm reaching here but who knows what goes on with Jolie... aside from knowing what she wants people to know she's one big ol' mystery.  

Again... I'm not saying she doesn't have an eating disorder just wanting to point out she has a rather odd body type that should be taken into consideration.


----------



## Swanky

She was a young teen there. . . can't really compare IMO.  She's never been big, but she's been scary skinny since she delivered her twins.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She was a young teen there. . . can't really compare IMO.  She's never been big, but she's been scary skinny since she delivered her twins.


Agreed.


----------



## Grace123

Who's blaming Pitt? If she's the strong woman people suppose her to be, then he shouldn't even be considered. It IS her issue and my initial remark was made in response to a post that stated he likes his women thin. It was a statement I made in general. Please don't try misinterpret it, especially intentionally.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao. Same story different day.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> lmao. Same story different day.




Hahaha true.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

peppermintpatty said:


> We didn't know until after she had her mastectomy that she even had surgery. Perhaps she has had her ovaries removed and we don't know it yet ( none of my business). I have always thought it so strange that she didn't remove her ovaries first. There is no test I am aware of to detect ovarian cancer, but mammography does catch a lot of breast cancer. The thing I find most sad is that while she is willing to do these ( or just the mastectomy) to be around longer for her children, she is unable or unwilling to get help for whatever is wrong. She has been way too thin for sometime, but lately she does look quite tired and I would say ill. I am not by any means a huge fan of Angelina, but I wouldn't wish this on anyone. I really do feel so bad for her children. I hope she gets the help she needs and wish her well.


Isn't it ovarian cancer her mom died from as well?

Also I don't think anyone is blaming Brad. It was simply a comment that it seems he likes his women very slim and if that is so, may not be seeing what others may see or, it may not look as startling to him.

Angelina has always had an unusual shape as pointed out above. Her arms and legs have certainly been thin, even in her Lara Croft days there was comment about her being an adventurer with no muscle! But this is beyond that I my opinion. She looks better in these last set of pics but does not look healthy. 

I don't think anybody is coming from a place of malice here. She's married with 6 kids. That's a lot of potential pain if she falls ill.


----------



## Grace123

Thingofbeauty said:


> Isn't it ovarian cancer her mom died from as well?
> 
> Also I don't think anyone is blaming Brad. It was simply a comment that it seems he likes his women very slim and if that is so, may not be seeing what others may see or, it may not look as startling to him.
> 
> Angelina has always had an unusual shape as pointed out above. Her arms and legs have certainly been thin, even in her Lara Croft days there was comment about her being an adventurer with no muscle! But this is beyond that I my opinion. She looks better in these last set of pics but does not look healthy.
> 
> I don't think anybody is coming from a place of malice here. She's married with 6 kids. That's a lot of potential pain if she falls ill.




&#128077; Agree completely.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks gorgeous in these pics and her makeup is flawless. 

I know I'm in the minority but I hardly see scary skinny when I look at her &#128528;. Looks completely fine to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'll try and find a video of her on the red carpet. She gave a lovely interview with Richard Wilkins, the top entertainment reporter here.  She got very emotional about Louis.

She also spent an hour on the red carpet, taking lots of photo's with fans.


----------



## Singra

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She was a young teen there. . . can't really compare IMO.  She's never been big, but she's been scary skinny since she delivered her twins.



Again I wasn't saying she's not ferociously thin. I was mainly responding to the speculation on any psychological/Brad controlling issues... I just expressed it badly. I think she just like the rest of HWood and is trying to fit into a dress which becomes exponentially more difficult after having a few kids and getting older... she just happens to have the kind of body that doesn't lose weight or tone well around her middle section. She may simply be trying to keep the weight off her middle section and that results in some freakishly thin arms and legs.

I used the photo of her as a teenager because her body was at odd angles... if you look at photos of her in Laura Croft (presumably in her fittest state) her arms are are still usually thin. 

Yeah, yeah I know... her collar bone sticks out like it's freaky Friday and her shoulder blades stick like plane wings ready for take off. Just saying you can't use the arms alone as a yardstick for how thin she is.


----------



## ByeKitty

She's very skinny, but I don't think she looks any worse than other Hollywood personalities such as Victoria B or Rachel Z...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks less scary there. Better makeup. And the dress fits her nicely. Her implants look less ridiculous and the only super skinny looking part of her that's noticeable is her arms.


----------



## Ladybug09

Beautiful dress, but scary thin looking.



Lounorada said:


> World premiere of 'Unbroken' in Sydney, Nov 17th
> 
> ETA: Angelina is wearing Gucci Premiere


----------



## Thingofbeauty

ByeKitty said:


> She's very skinny, but I don't think she looks any worse than other Hollywood personalities such as Victoria B or Rachel Z...


Rachel looks sick as well


----------



## Lounorada

Thingofbeauty said:


> Rachel looks sick as well



Yep, she sure does. Even more so than Angelina IMO


----------



## Bentley1

Rachel, AJ and Nicole Richie all look sick in addition to their thinness. I pay attention to their faces moreso than their bodies. The face gives away a lot and these 3 women are not healthy, imo.


----------



## Lounorada

Bentley1 said:


> Rachel, AJ and Nicole Richie all look sick in addition to their thinness. I pay attention to their faces moreso than their bodies. The face gives away a lot and these 3 women are not healthy, imo.


I agree.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Bentley1 said:


> Rachel, AJ and Nicole Richie all look sick in addition to their thinness. I pay attention to their faces moreso than their bodies. The face gives away a lot and these 3 women are not healthy, imo.


I also agree


----------



## lanasyogamama

I've noticed AJ never shows cleavage.  I wonder why.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lanasyogamama said:


> I've noticed AJ never shows cleavage.  I wonder why.



Given she had a double mastectomy followed by reconstruction and breast implants, I can understand she may not want to do that.


----------



## peppermintpatty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Pics of Angelina @ the Sydney Intercontinental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i1050.photobucket.com/albums/s412/photostuff10/1416183770409_Large_Preview_galleryImage_November_17th_2014_nAngel_zpsrc9qwhiu.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Source: Daily Mail



I am surprised that no one has mentioned these photo's. Her hair looks so thin, she looks tired, and so sad in the last photo. Maybe it was a long flight. On the other hand I can't think of photo's of Angelina where she wasn't "on". She doesn't look good here. Idk she is typically very good at wearing clothes, at least on the red carpet that give the illusion of curves, her breasts are imho way too big, and she always looks as though she is wearing a corset to again give the illusion of curves. I just hope if she is unwell or has had another surgery that she takes care of herself. She has a lot of children that depend on having their Mom and to me this goes way beyond looks.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sydney


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Why Angelina Jolie Was 'Terrified' of Directing Unbroken*

She has traveled to war-torn countries, done her own stunt work and directed her first feature in two different languages, but Angelina Jolie had never before tackled anything like _Unbroken_. 

The WWII epic, which had its premiere in Sydney on Monday night,  spans the astounding story of real-life war hero Louis Zamperini  and  Jolie, 39, had to convince the studio she was up to the task of directing. 



"I had to fight quite hard for this job," she told PEOPLE on the red carpet, where she was joined by husband Brad Pitt. 

How did she feel about taking on such an immense project? 




"Terrified," she said with a laugh.  

The film had been stalled out in Hollywood for decades, and it  was only with Jolie's involvement that things finally came together,  says producer Matt Baer. 

"In my long journey to get this film made, Angelina was certainly the  catalyst director to connect with what I was trying to get going," says  Baer. "Lou's story is difficult to tell in film, it's so long and so  epic, but Angie wasn't afraid to take it on. For many years, others were  afraid to take it on, but Angie had it instinctively in her creative  soul." 


Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-fought-to-direct-unbroken


----------



## jun3machina

sooooo much better in the grey dress!!!


----------



## nadineluv

After having breast cancer I'm wondering if she became vegan or at least eats super healthy & lean. 
Many Hollywood have gone vegan. Michelle Lea from glee is vegan & Is super thin now another example is Bill *******, he is super thin now that he's a vegan.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks better here. Whoever dresses her does a good job as she's not at all curvy. the tailoring of this dress makes her look curvier than she is.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

nadineluv said:


> After having breast cancer I'm wondering if she became vegan or at least eats super healthy & lean.
> Many Hollywood have gone vegan. Michelle Lea from glee is vegan & Is super thin now another example is Bill *******, he is super thin now that he's a vegan.


She did not have breast cancer.


----------



## Swanky

No, she didn't.  And she was this thin prior to that surgery


----------



## nadineluv

Thingofbeauty said:


> She did not have breast cancer.



Oops! I knew that! 
For some reason I thought that because of her breast surgery. Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Nathalya

Love that grey dress.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Really great interview with Angelina on The Project. Very warm.  Hopefully someone puts it up on YT soon.

Followed by Kim Kardashian on The Project...who is being completely overshadowed by Angelina's visit..lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good here.


----------



## jillybr

nadineluv said:


> After having breast cancer I'm wondering if she became vegan or at least eats super healthy & lean.
> Many Hollywood have gone vegan. Michelle Lea from glee is vegan & Is super thin now another example is Bill *******, he is super thin now that he's a vegan.



She did not have cancer. 

I think Angelina might not have a very happy relationship with food.
 In this video the former boyfriend of her mother, talking about the history of cancer in her family, and it affected Marcheline she knew her whole family died very young of cancer became obsessed with having a healthy life and eating certain foods, it maybe influences Angelina since she was a child

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_xha1wJzmc&list=UURdcDDZTvLnXaDZurOkNAZg&index=1


----------



## bag-princess

Sweetpea83 said:


> Sydney





that grey dress is gorgeous!  she looks wonderful in it!


----------



## jillybr

Like Angelina Jennifer Connelly lost a lot of weight after her father died of cancer, and to date she had not recovered ..... think it affects a lot too lose someone very close who suffers from a disease with weight loss, pain


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That gray dress looks nice.


----------



## mchris55

I'm glad she has departed from the all basic black look recently. It's nice to switch it up a bit. She looks great.


----------



## Ladybug09

Bentley1 said:


> Rachel, AJ and Nicole Richie all look sick in addition to their thinness. I pay attention to their faces moreso than their bodies. The face gives away a lot and these 3 women are not healthy, imo.



agreed!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie on the Emotional Journey of &#8216;Unbroken&#8217;*



Angelina Jolie&#8217;s penetrating eyes are filling with tears. &#8220;I don&#8217;t want to cry, and I&#8217;m not going to cry in front of you,&#8221; she vows, quickly regaining her composure.


The actress-filmmaker is choked up over the recent death of Louis Zamperini &#8212; a man who meant a great deal to her, and is the subject of her most significant directorial effort yet, &#8220;Unbroken.&#8221;
Zamperini, a former Olympic runner, was on a World War II search-and-rescue mission when his plane went down in the Pacific. He was lost at sea for 47 days before being sent to a Japanese prison camp. Over his two years there, he was starved, beaten and faced an adversary known as the Bird &#8212; a Japanese officer named &shy;Mutsuhiro Watanabe, who singled him out for torture. Zamperini returned home a haunted man, but overcame alcoholism to become an inspirational speaker. His life was chronicled in Laura Hillenbrand&#8217;s 2010 best-seller &#8220;Unbroken,&#8221; which Jolie adapted to the bigscreen for a Christmas Day debut.
On this August afternoon, it has been only five weeks since Zamperini died at the age of 97 due to complications from pneumonia. Jolie is seated in a room at a Beverly Hills hotel, flanked by two of the stars of her film, Jack O&#8217;Connell and singer-songwriter Miyavi, who play Zamperini and Watanabe, respectively. Along with the pressure of being involved in one of the most anticipated films of the year, everyone clearly feels a huge responsibility to Zamperini&#8217;s legacy.
&#8220;They say you should never meet your heroes, because they often disappoint you,&#8221; Jolie notes. &#8220;But Louis really was one of the greatest people ever.&#8221;
As compelling as Zamperini&#8217;s story &shy;is, it was not an easy sell. Possibly the long&shy;est gestating project in Hollywood history, it took 57 years to turn his tale into a cinematic reality. Actors from Tony Curtis to Nicolas Cage at one time or another were attached to the role, and many directors came and went. In the end, it was an Oscar-winning actress with only one little-seen feature film to her directing resume who shepherded the $65 million film to the silver screen. It is by far Jolie&#8217;s most ambitious and riskiest directorial outing &#8212; her first big studio movie. And she did it without any marquee names in her cast; in fact, one of the most pivotal roles was filled by a Japanese rock star who had never acted before.
In 1956, Universal Pictures acquired the rights to Zamperini&#8217;s just-published biography &#8220;Devil at My Heels,&#8221; but a script was never written and the project languished. In 1998, a CBS documentary about Zamperini&#8217;s life caught the eye of Matt Baer, who was then running the film division at Brillstein-Grey. Baer met with Zamperini and formed a fast friendship.
Over the next few years, Baer worked to get a film made. Scripts were written &#8212; an early title was &#8220;Iron Man,&#8221; one of Zamperini&#8217;s nicknames &#8212; and at one point Antonie Fuqua was attached to direct. But the project never came together. In 2002, Zamperini told Baer he&#8217;d received a letter from Hillenbrand asking to write his life story. Says Baer, &#8220;Lou said he was going to tell Laura, &#8216;Look, lady, I&#8217;ve already written my book, but if you want to write yours, go ahead!&#8217;&#8201;&#8221;
But Baer was excited, knowing the book could help move the film along. What he didn&#8217;t know was that it would take the meticulous Hillenbrand eight years to finish the volume. During that time, Baer was still knocking on doors. &#8220;I would take our script and the CBS video around to every financier, saying there was about to be a big book about his life,&#8221; recalls Baer. &#8220;And everybody said no.&#8221;
When &#8220;Unbroken&#8221; was published in 2010, it was an instant sensation, spending more than 180 weeks on the New York Times Best Seller list. A new script was written by Richard Lagravanese (&#8220;The Fisher King&#8221; when he left to make &#8220;Beautiful Creatures,&#8221; William Monaghan (&#8220;The Departed&#8221 came onboard. Still, Baer says, &#8220;The vast majority of directors passed.&#8221; Then the book found its way to Jolie after she read the logline at her agency, and she fell hard for the story of triumph. &#8220;There&#8217;s so much going on in the world today that could make you lose hope,&#8221; she says. &#8220;To read about somebody who had something inspirational and positive &#8212; it was fulfilling. I wanted to be close to his story. I wanted to go on this journey and become a better person.&#8221;
The story seems a perfect match for Jolie, an actor, director, mother, newlywed and humanitarian. A special envoy of the United Nations high commissioner for refugees, she has witnessed the effects of war in her worldwide travels. Fourteen years ago, when she first began working with the United Nations, she was shocked to learn the statistics concerning refugees. Since then, she says, she has always wanted to learn more and help more.


*MORE to story here: * http://variety.com/2014/film/news/angelina-jolie-unbroken-jack-oconnell-1201358574/


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Photo shoot by  Francesco Carrozzini for Dujour magazine. (November 2014)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The first shot kind of has me wishing she'd cut her hair.

It would certainly soften the sharper angles of her face.  Nice photos though.


----------



## Chanel522

AJ has to be the most photogenic person on the planet! Again, gorgeous pictures as usual.


----------



## Lounorada

She has a stunningly beautiful face.


----------



## zen1965

She does have a stunningly beautiful face, and the first photo is majic.
However, in the following photos she looks like a stick person with a bobble head. I have liked her since Girl Interrupted, and her seemingly wasting away makes me feel rather sad.


----------



## Swanky

Are these new?  Weird they seem old. . .  ?  I think because of the unkempt eyebrows maybe?
Did she have the mole on her forehead removed?


----------



## Sweetpea83

No, they are new..well, for the November issue of that magazine.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie & Brad Pitt's Son is a Production Assistant On Their Film 'By the Sea'! *



 
*Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt*s son *Maddox Jolie-Pitt* is officially a working man!
 The 13-year-old son of the power couple was just revealed to be a production assistant on _By the Sea_, their new movie venture together.
 Its so weird, *Angelina*, 39, said of having her son working on the movie in her latest magazine cover. Check out *Angelina *and the handsome *Jack OConnell* on the cover of DuJour magazines latest issue  where she also talks about directing *Brad* in the film!
_By the Sea _is expected to hit theaters next year.


----------



## sparkle7

She looks weird in those pics IMO. Too thin


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^Yes thin with a bobble head


----------



## Tivo

She desperately needs to gain some weight.

With a few extra pounds there is no one more beautiful, imo.


----------



## gazoo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Are these new?  Weird they seem old. . .  ?  I think because of the unkempt eyebrows maybe?
> Did she have the mole on her forehead removed?



I think they edited the mole out as she has it in recent movie premiere pics.  See post #6003 for pictures from this week.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I've never been on the whole "most beautiful woman in the world" bandwagon as I've seen women more striking just walking down the street. 

Having said that, she IS a beautiful woman but one whose looks are being overshadowed by whatever is going on with her healthwise.

I think she looks ill in these photos and an attempt has been made to cover it up via makeup etc.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nyc


----------



## Sweetpea83




----------



## Chanel522

Love these. She always looks so happy w her kids and they look happy being w her. Bet they have a very fun family life!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*This week's cover: Angelina Jolie and Jack O'Connell in 'Unbroken'*

All she can see, in every direction, is water. Its Oct. 16, 2013, the first day of filming on the WWII drama _Unbroken_, and a barge has taken Angelina Jolie, her crew, and an enormous crane camera onto the open Pacific off the coast of Queensland, Australia. As she stands on the ship, silhouetted by bright blue sky and deep blue sea, actors Jack OConnell, Domhnall Gleeson, and Finn Wittrock float nearby in a small yellow raft. They are skinny and weak and starving, having subsisted on just 500 calories a day for two months. Suddenly, the wind picks up, stirring salt spray and waves. The crew on the barge begins to slip and fall. Jolie can barely hear OConnell, her young star, deliver his lines, and for a moment she cant even see him. As the camera zooms in for a close-up, he bobs helplessly in and out of frame.
If you saw that first shot and my reaction to it, youd be absolutely sure that this was going to be one of the great disasters of filmmaking history, Jolie says today with a smile, sitting on a sofa at Milk Studios in Los &shy;Angeles. The only thing you could do was laugh at how insane this was all going to be. And then you just had to take a deep breath and figure out what to do next.
Ah, the eternal unanswerable question: What will Angelina Jolie do next? In a life that has spanned her transformation from Gia Carangi to Evelyn Salt, from femme fatale to media-sainted ambassador, from wild child to mother of six, she has been everything except one thing: predictable. Now, on the heels of the highest-grossing film of her career, _Maleficent_, Jolie, 39, is shifting her focus from movie star to director. _Unbroken_, her $65 million period epic, is her most ambitious undertaking yet. I didnt know what I was up against when I was first getting into it, Jolie says. I had never done anything like it. I was up for the challenge, but I had so much to learn.


Source: http://popwatch.ew.com/2014/11/24/this-weeks-cover-angelina-jolie-and-jack-oconnell-unbroken/


----------



## Ladybug09

Great pic. She knows her angles.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I hope I can get a Salt Pt 2 before she hangs it up for good.

And a special edition MAMS dvd release with commentary from them. lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks so much better when she smiles. She should smile more often in photoshoots. Her smile is her best feature.


----------



## Swanky

Yes, her smile is huge and gorgeous!


----------



## berrydiva

Angie's eyes are beautiful....it looks like she slightly switched up her liner style.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie attends the 'Unbroken' premiere in London. (November 25)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like the detailing on the back of the skirt. But the front is something for someone at least 10-15 years older.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gorgeous.  She looks like royalty.


----------



## Chanel522

lanasyogamama said:


> Gorgeous.  She looks like royalty.




Ita!!


----------



## csre

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like the detailing on the back of the skirt. But the front is something for someone at least 10-15 years older.



I agree, I don't like the front at all, although I think, being so skinny right now, xshe looks better when she covers her shoulders/arms/elbows and I would guess she is aware of it and hence this choice. 
She does look classy and beautiful


----------



## Lounorada

That is the worst look I have ever seen her wear  The dress is matronly, the shoes are fugly, her make-up looks bad and her hair is really old fashioned like that...
She looks a lot older than her age in the last pictures also, not a good look.


----------



## ByeKitty

I love this look


----------



## Docjeun

Lounorada said:


> That is the worst look I have ever seen her wear  The dress is matronly, the shoes are fugly, her make-up looks bad and her hair is really old fashioned like that...
> She looks a lot older than her age in the last pictures also, not a good look.


Just terrible...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angie covers BHMADonna Magazine.







*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Entertainment Weekly






Variety Magazine.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the BHMA Donna cover.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> Angelina Jolie attends the 'Unbroken' premiere in London. (November 25)



I absolutely loveeeee this dress! I love stuff this style.


----------



## bisbee

Ladybug09 said:


> I absolutely loveeeee this dress! I love stuff this style.


 
I agree - she looks like a beautiful woman.  The shoes could be a different color, but I think she looks gorgeous - love the back detail on the skirt, and also that her shoulders are covered, which is a good look for her, being so thin.


----------



## AEGIS

I like the dress but not on her.


----------



## Chanel522

Does this woman take a bad picture? She always looks so gorgeous!!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/26/angelina-jolie-waves-to-paris-fans-ahead-of-ubroken-premiere/

Angelina Jolie looks angelic as she waves to fans while leaving the Pavillon Gabriel following an interview for the French show Vivement Dimanch on Wednesday (November 26) in Paris, France.

The 39-year-old actress is busy promoting her new film Unbroken and is presumably in town for the premiere.

The night before, Angie looked stunning on the red carpet of the films premiere at the Odeon Leicester Square in London, England.

In case you missed it, check out her recent interview with The Today Show in which she opened up about her marriage to Brad Pitt!


----------



## BridesdeGala

Always perfect with the accessories and makeup.
The earrings are squares, right? And her nails are natural? And her lipstick is? 
I'd love to know the details.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/25...-has-changed-her-relationship-with-brad-pitt/

*Angelina Jolie Says Marriage Has Changed Her Relationship with Brad Pitt*

Angelina Jolie sat down for an interview with Tom Brokaw and discussed her marriage to Brad Pitt, how things have changed, and her honeymoon, which aired on the Today show this morning.

Heres what the 39-year-old actress and Unbroken director had to share:

On her honeymoon: [Shooting 'By the Sea'] felt like the appropriate thing to do on our honeymoon. We wanted to try things; we wanted to push each other; we wanted to be artists and see what we could make. Im sure I had many moments with the actor, and Im sure he had many moments with the director,

On how marriage has changed her relationship: It did change. We were fortunate enough to be in that unusual situation, we got married with our [six] children and they were part of the ceremony. It was all of us agreeing to be together and to just commit to this life together. Not because we had to  because we were absolutely sure we felt that much of a family.

On wanting to change herself: We have more moments where I say, Im going to be a better wife, she said. Im going to learn to cook. and [Brad] says, Oh, honey, know what youre good at.  But I do like, No, no, no, Im going to get this wife thing down. He knows my limitations and where Im a good wife and a good mom.


----------



## Lounorada

She looks so beautiful in those last few pictures in Paris^


----------



## BridesdeGala

Lounorada said:


> She looks so beautiful in those last few pictures in Paris^


+1
Any ID on her sweater...she looks beautiful in it.


----------



## theDuchess26

She looks great in Paris, such a beautiful woman


----------



## MJDaisy

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/25...-has-changed-her-relationship-with-brad-pitt/
> 
> *Angelina Jolie Says Marriage Has Changed Her Relationship with Brad Pitt*
> 
> Angelina Jolie sat down for an interview with Tom Brokaw and discussed her marriage to Brad Pitt, how things have changed, and her honeymoon, which aired on the Today show this morning.
> 
> Heres what the 39-year-old actress and Unbroken director had to share:
> 
> *On wanting to change herself: We have more moments where I say, Im going to be a better wife, she said. Im going to learn to cook. and [Brad] says, Oh, honey, know what youre good at.  But I do like, No, no, no, Im going to get this wife thing down. He knows my limitations and where Im a good wife and a good mom.*



I can relate to this more than I want to admit!!


----------



## Singra

Cover of the Russian edition of Interview magazine...


----------



## Swanky

Awesome cover!


----------



## jokester

Unbroken Photocall Berlin.


----------



## Swanky

He's been smoking a lot lately


----------



## jokester

Sorry that First pic is from the "fight" pics in Sydney that tabloids left out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

So pretty!!


----------



## Lounorada

I didn't know Angelina smoked, there are pictures of her on a balcony with cigarette in hand. 
Her face looks gorgeous in those photocall pictures ^


----------



## Chanel522

Gross to Brad smoking, but Ang looks flawless. Her magazine cover is probably one of my favorites ever and she looks very happy and healthy in all of these!


----------



## Lounorada

Few more pictures from the Berlin photo-call for 'Unbroken'















Dailymail


----------



## Grace123

Lounorada said:


> I didn't know Angelina smoked, there are pictures of her on a balcony with cigarette in hand.
> Her face looks gorgeous in those photocall pictures ^




Why the H would someone who claimed to have a double mastectomy in order to avoid cancer still be smoking cigarettes?


----------



## Lounorada

Grace123 said:


> Why the H would someone who claimed to have a double mastectomy in order to avoid cancer still be smoking cigarettes?


 

I know right? It seems strange... here's the pictures I saw.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Best she has looked in a long time, better in the photoshopped ones...but still...better than she has in awhile.

Disappointing that they are both smoking. It always surprises me how many actors smoke.


----------



## Grace123

Are these the pics I read about where they were allegedly have a huge, blow-out fight? We can see that the smoking is verified. Lol

I don't care if people smoke or don't smoke but to me it's a odd really choice for AJ if the cancer potential is true.


----------



## igraine57

You don't know that they are smoking 'cigarettes'.... I would find it hard to think she would after the health issues? I have always liked her, and liked her with brad and the family they made, but I don't like the thought of them smoking, considering everything


----------



## Grace123

igraine57 said:


> You don't know that they are smoking 'cigarettes'.... I would find it hard to think she would after the health issues? I have always liked her, and liked her with brad and the family they made, but I don't like the thought of them smoking, considering everything




What do you think it is then, that's she's holding in the pics above?  As an ex-smoker who's been "clean" lol for eons, where's there's smoke, there could be cigs. &#128516;


----------



## Swanky

Does it matter what's IN the rolled little cigarettes? lol! It's being inhaled into the lungs either way, whether it's weed or nicotine!
It's not easy staying this skinny!


----------



## CCfor C

Yea, the skinniness...that's one reason why so many smoke...to stay thin. If they didn't smoke, they would look like "us"...perish the thought!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's probably why they're aging so poorly. All the drugs she did in her youth couldn't have helped her either. It is kind of weird that someone who would get a preventive double mastectomy would continue smoking, but it doesn't surprise me at all at the same time. Hopefully their kids don't pick up the habit.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow Angie looks very upset as if she is going to cry in one of those pics. She has gotten much thinner and I'm sure stress hasn't help.


----------



## jillybr

she not smoked the whole cigarette, the pictures Brad is the one  smoking and Angelina took a drag of his cigarette
 And t's not because she has a big history of cancer that a drag on a cigarette, eat a Mac, sunbathe or drink alcoholic sometimes will dramatically Increase the risk.

Not good or advisable, but not all we are able to avoid


----------



## FreeSpirit71

They didnt print all the photos BTW - there's other photo's where they're hugging after the disagreement. Just looks like typical marriage stuff to me.

The smoking is not so great though...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looks like it was Brad's cig and she took a drag..


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *They didnt print all the photos BTW - there's other photo's where they're hugging after the disagreement. Just looks like typical marriage stuff to me.*
> 
> The smoking is not so great though...


 
The gossip mags love a juicy story..lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Doesn't look like a fight to me.

but...

I am disappointed to see her still smoking. Give it up Ang!


----------



## gazoo

I bet there's a ton of "closet" smokers in Hollywood.  A big surprise to see them get pictures of her doing it though, usually she's far more careful with her image.  I'm not at all surprised that she is smoking, even with her potential for cancer.


----------



## Lounorada

It didn't look like they were having a fight to me, just a vibrant conversation.


----------



## nycmom

Grace123 said:


> Why the H would someone who claimed to have a double mastectomy in order to avoid cancer still be smoking cigarettes?



Seriously. So disappointing.


----------



## Tivo

Heaven forbid anybody get stressed out and smoke a damn cigarette. Sheesh.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She has a gene that means she has a greater than normal chance of getting cancer. The cancer that took the life of her mother.

So yes...I question the wisdom of that cigarette.


----------



## Tivo

Yes well she's a grown woman. Let her have a cig if she needs one.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is a gossip thread. Where opinions are encouraged. That's mine.


----------



## Tivo

Yes. And that's mine.


----------



## Swanky

Goodness....


----------



## twinkle.tink

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She has a gene that means she has a greater than normal chance of getting cancer. The cancer that took the life of her mother.
> 
> So yes...I question the wisdom of that cigarette.



I would agree.

She has made a production out of what she has chosen to do because of the cancer risk. I recognize that she talks at length about speaking out about it for public awareness. I seriously question her logic. This is a very expensive endeavor and elective for over 98% of women.  The heartbreaking reality is that most women just do not have this option. So, if one was in a similar heredity situation and heard Angelina's story, how would you feel if the same possible lifesaving surgery was simply impossible to obtain?


----------



## Singra

If people are going to make a big deal about the cigarettes causing cancer you should probably also mention her weight... weight (or lack thereof) and stress are bigger factors in developing cancer imo.

Over 80% of my family has developed a variety of cancers, some smoked, some didn't, some took care of their health before they got sick and some didn't... but most of them developed cancer when the stress in their lives exceeded their ability to cope with it.

Also just because you have a faulty gene that increases your risk of developing for certain types of cancer (i.e. breast/ovarian/pancreatic cancer) I'm not sure it necessarily follows that you're at higher risk for developing other kinds of cancer (i.e. lung cancer).  

I think the breast/ovarian cancer gene does put you at higher risk for developing certain gland related cancers... like pancreatic cancer... which is linked to smoking but it still takes time and many cigarettes to accrue the kind of damage that causes cancer and nobody has proof she smokes on regular basis.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't believe I'm making a big deal about it. I simply said with her known factors that I question the wisdom of her choice. That's it.


----------



## Singra

Apologies if I worded that too strongly... was just offering an opinion... 

It's possible she only smokes on the rare occasion in which case I don't think it's such a high risk decision. I would think the weight is a bigger deal for her to worry about where cancer is concerned.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's all good [MENTION=449455]Singra[/MENTION]


----------



## Grace123

It might mean something to a woman who has the same cancer possibility as Ange, but can't afford the procedure she had.

But then I have friends who are able to smoke at will, just whenever they feel like it and then not smoke. I never was able to do that, I was a full-blown nicotine addict. So if Angie's able to take a drag now and then from Brad's smoke, good for her. I wish I had that talent!


----------



## nycmom

Maybe I'm taking this too seriously, my mother died from lung cancer in September after never smoking a cigarette in her life so I realize I'm still a bit oversensitive about the topic in general. But from my perspective Jolie went to extreme lengths to avoid the risk of cancer, smoking seems like a very questionable choice. And given how public she was about her decision I beleve she leaves herself open for judgement on this behavior now.


----------



## Grace123

nycmom said:


> Maybe I'm taking this too seriously, my mother died from lung cancer in September after never smoking a cigarette in her life so I realize I'm still a bit oversensitive about the topic in general. But from my perspective Jolie went to extreme lengths to avoid the risk of cancer, smoking seems like a very questionable choice. And given how public she was about her decision I beleve she leaves herself open for judgement on this behavior now.



I definitely see your point. I also am surprised too that she, who has so carefully scripted her new saint-like image and guards it like the crown jewels, was so careless with the smoking photos. But maybe there's a purpose to it that I'm missing.


----------



## slowlikehoney

She's just human. Smoking probably isn't a great idea, that's true, but we all do stupid things from time to time. And she's been an addict to much worse things in the past so I imagine that she struggles with addiction in general. Angie has always just sort of done what she does regardless of public opinion so I'm sure she'll be ok dealing with public opinion about this too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Singra said:


> Apologies if I worded that too strongly... was just offering an opinion...
> 
> *It's possible she only smokes on the rare occasion in which case I don't think it's such a high risk decision*. I would think the weight is a bigger deal for her to worry about where cancer is concerned.



Yes, I agree that's very possible...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

nycmom said:


> Maybe I'm taking this too seriously, my mother died from lung cancer in September after never smoking a cigarette in her life so I realize I'm still a bit oversensitive about the topic in general. But from my perspective Jolie went to extreme lengths to avoid the risk of cancer, smoking seems like a very questionable choice. And given how public she was about her decision I beleve she leaves herself open for judgement on this behavior now.


I agree


----------



## Docjeun

tivo said:


> heaven forbid anybody get stressed out and smoke a damn cigarette. Sheesh.



+1


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Oscar Contender Unbroken Unveiled to Audiences at Last*

For awards watchers, there was one last film that remained to be seen  until Sunday, when Angelina Jolies Unbroken  played to audiences in Los Angeles and New York. Though the film had  premieres in Australia and London, reviews are under embargo until  Monday. But judging by the guild screenings in L.A., Universal Pictures  has a heavy hitter on its hands. The film is a surefire best picture  nominee, with Jolie likely to break into the director race. Acting  categories could be harder to crack with such stiff competition, but  star Jack OConnell could make his way into the best actor race, and  supporting actor Miyavi, who plays the main villain, also has a fair  shot.
The film first screened in the morning for the SAG Nominating  Committee, ending to rapturous applause. SAG is generally a warm  audience, and the star presence of Jolie certainly fueled the  excitement. But a standing ovation was afforded not only to Jolie but to  star OConnell, who was clearly caught off guard. Also joining in the  Q&A, moderated by _Variety_s Jenelle Riley, were actors Garrett Hedlund, Domhnall Gleeson and Miyavi.
 Unbroken comes with an impressive pedigree; Joel and Ethan Coen are  among the credited writers who adapted Laura Hillenbrands bestseller  and the cinematography is by the great Roger Deakins, who has 11 Oscar  nominations for his previous work, including No Country for Old Men  and The Shawshank Redemption. It tells the true story of Olympic  runner Louis Zamperini, who, as a soldier in WWII, survived in a life  raft lost at sea for 47 days before being sent to a Japanese prison camp  for over two years.
 While the panel spoke with great reverence about working on the film  and Zamperini, who died earlier this year, there were moments of humor  as well. Most of the cast lost weight to portray the difficult  conditions their characters experienced; Gleeson declared he was happy  to do it for a great film. You dont want to starve yourself for a shy  movie, he said. When Hedlund revealed he earned his SAG card for the  film Troy, Riley pointed out that the star of that movie (Jolies  husband, Brad Pitt) is a pretty good actor. Quipped Gleeson about his  father, Brendan Gleeson is really good in it, too.
While the film is a true crowdpleaser, odds are it will also play  well with Academy voters. Deakins, who has never won an Oscar despite 11  nominations, could win for his gorgeous work here, which includes  stunning aerial shots of fighter planes and a long sequence set at sea.  He will face tough competition from this years winner, Emmanuel  Lubezki, who did impressive work on Birdman.
 The British OConnell is sure to have fans  he plays a true hero,  loses weight, and is constantly compelling  but far from a sure thing  with such a crowded best actor race. With Michael Keaton, Eddie  Redmayne, Steve Carell and Benedict Cumberbatch considered likely  nominees, he will have to battle for a slot against the likes of Jake  Gyllenhaal, Channing Tatum and especially David Oyelowo and Bradley  Cooper.
 Japanese rockstar Miyavi, who plays a soldier known as the Bird who  singled out Zamperini for torture, could break into the supporting  actor race for his chilling performance, but that field is also very  crowded. In addition, he doesnt appear onscreen until the midway point.  But he makes the most of his screen time and is a truly fresh discovery   when it was revealed that this role represented his first-ever acting  effort, there were audible gasps from the audience. He also moved the  crowd as he spoke about how difficult it was to inflict violence on his  castmates in some of the scenes, admitting that it caused him to vomit.
The adapted screenplay category is also a tough one this year, but  Unbroken has a good shot, with three previous screenplay Oscar winners  (the Coen brothers and Richard LaGravenese) sharing credit with  two-time screenplay nominee William Nicholson. The source material is a  beloved book, but that could work for or against the script, which  obviously had to condense much of Zamperinis life story.
 Unbroken has all the elements to figure prominently into the race   its a true story about a real-life hero told in epic fashion with a  charismatic and beloved director promoting it. But as Jolie talked about  showing Zamperini the film shortly before he died and how much he loved  it, she noted, Thats the only review that matters.


Source: https://variety.com/2014/film/news/...ken-unveiled-to-audiences-at-last-1201367400/


----------



## angelcove

^cant wait to watch it!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie had a narrow miss while being chauffeured in the rain on Sunday, according to a report.

The 39-year-old was returning home after a screening of Unbroken in Beverly Hills when her hired car skidded in the rain, X17 Online reports. 

The car then allegedly hit a curb with the impact exploding two tires at 6.45pm after the actress left the Writers' Guild Theater.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-coat-Unbroken-screening.html#ixzz3KcjJeLG4


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good and happy in these pics.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I thought no one smokes in LA anymore.


----------



## Grace123

dangerouscurves said:


> I thought no one smokes in LA anymore.



Usually not where they can be seen. 

I wonder if Zamperini saw the Aj's original movie or the final cut with all the reshoots and new editing.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I'm all for being thin, but healthy thin... this is just way too thin imho.

Angelina needs to take better care of herself.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie had a narrow miss while being chauffeured in the rain on Sunday, according to a report.
> 
> *The 39-year-old was returning home after a screening of Unbroken in Beverly Hills when her hired car skidded in the rain, X17 Online reports. *
> 
> *The car then allegedly hit a curb with the impact exploding two tires at 6.45pm after the actress left the Writers' Guild Theater.*
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...re-coat-Unbroken-screening.html#ixzz3KcjJeLG4


 
How scary..


Love the coat..


----------



## sdkitty

I can see how Brad fell for her.  While Jennifer seems like a nice fun person, Angie seems to have real substance (in addition to beauty and sex appeal).  I just read a Vanity Fair article on her and she just seems to get more impressive.


----------



## buzzytoes

Just saw the trailer for Unbroken yesterday in the theatre. Looks like a great movie and what an incredible story. I can't believe one human can go through so much.


----------



## Tivo

Angie looks terribly weak and fragile. The pics make it seem that even exiting the vehicle or walking is difficult for her.


----------



## Chanel522

Looking gorgeous! Very happy, healthy and relaxed.


----------



## Swanky

Her legs and hands are startling


----------



## MarvelGirl

I think she looks like a lot of small-boned Hollywood actresses. For instance, Charlize Theron is just as skinny. Was just in her thread and their legs, frame look about the same. It is just the way it is unfortunately for some. And the fact that these two are in their mid 30s and trying to remain relevant, competing is taxing, stressful. It is such a tough, harsh and critical business for mature women so overall, I think she looks gorgeous.


----------



## wantitneedit

^^imo, Alexa Chung has the same legs...


----------



## StylishFarmer

Ladies there's very thin and healthy - I'm thinking Keira Knightly, Rebecca Judd, Jessica Rowe and Sarah Murdoch. I've stood next to these last two and I can tell you, my arm was their thigh and I'm not even a big/overweight person! 
 So, my point, Angelina is very slim but there's obviously some sort of deficiency. Iron? calcium? fat?


----------



## StylishFarmer

Jessica Rowe - Aussie tv presenter and journalist


----------



## Nathalya

Maybe she just has a big head? Yes she has skinny wrists but the rest of her bod looks fine I think...


----------



## AEGIS

I refuse to see her new movie.  It looks horribly depressing.  The woman rarely makes a happy film.  I used to like sad movies and then realized real life was sad enough.


----------



## dangerouscurves

MarvelGirl said:


> I think she looks like a lot of small-boned Hollywood actresses. For instance, Charlize Theron is just as skinny. Was just in her thread and their legs, frame look about the same. It is just the way it is unfortunately for some. And the fact that these two are in their mid 30s and trying to remain relevant, competing is taxing, stressful. It is such a tough, harsh and critical business for mature women so overall, I think she looks gorgeous.



Charlize is taller and she looks healthy-thin. Angie looks like she's battling anorexia.


----------



## Singra

^ Yeah Charlize is nowhere near as skinny as Jolie but Charlize is blessed with a well proportioned body... Jolie has unusual body fat distribution. I maintain part of the reason Jolie's the weight she is, is so that she doesn't put on too much weight around her waist. 




AEGIS said:


> I refuse to see her new movie.  It looks horribly depressing.  The woman rarely makes a happy film.  *I used to like sad movies and then realized real life was sad enough.*



Yup 

I read a review that said while the movie doesn't revel in human suffering it dwells on it... in a lingering way... so yeah you probably shouldn't see it. 



Not really surprised Jolie makes sad films... or rather films about torture and suffering.


----------



## Chanel522

Who is that Judd girl? She's waaayyyy skinnier than AJ!! She doesn't look bad but she's super super tiny.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

dangerouscurves said:


> Charlize is taller and she looks healthy-thin. Angie looks like she's battling anorexia.



Word.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Chanel522 said:


> Who is that Judd girl? She's waaayyyy skinnier than AJ!! She doesn't look bad but she's super super tiny.





She is an Australian model/tv/presenter/weather girl/blogger type

Rebecca and her sister are perfect examples of being super slim without looking unwell. 

This is Rebecca 32 weeks pregnant and her sister at the beach


----------



## Docjeun

MarvelGirl said:


> I think she looks like a lot of small-boned Hollywood actresses. For instance, Charlize Theron is just as skinny. Was just in her thread and their legs, frame look about the same. It is just the way it is unfortunately for some. And the fact that these two are in their mid 30s and trying to remain relevant, competing is taxing, stressful. It is such a tough, harsh and critical business for mature women so overall, I think she looks gorgeous.


I was just on her (Theron's) thread too, although she is very thin, she looks alot healthier, at least her bones are not sticking out.  I wonder if this woman tries to stay thin, is sick or it's natural, it's rare to be naturally "that" thin.
She is very busy though with all she does and all her travelling, so maybe she just doesn't have time to eat, I don't think I would.


----------



## Docjeun

I was going to continue but something happened and it posted.
Just one last thing, she is crazy if she is not eating to stay thin and not eating because of all the running around and things she is doing, if this is the case she needs to get her priorities straight which is her children!


----------



## Swanky

Are we googling people to see who's just as skinny?  It's not about others IMO. . . Charlize is NOWHERE as thin as AJ IMO.  Not even close.  AJ is more like Rachel Zoe skinny.
Maybe one day it'll be less surprising, but at least half the time I peek in here I'm still shocked.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Groundhog's Day.

hehe


----------



## AEGIS

Singra said:


> ^ Yeah Charlize is nowhere near as skinny as Jolie but Charlize is blessed with a well proportioned body... Jolie has unusual body fat distribution. I maintain part of the reason Jolie's the weight she is, is so that she doesn't put on too much weight around her waist.



I've seen her categorized as an apple shape which means she gains weight in her middle.  Idk how anyone would even know that since that woman is never over a size 0.

Charlize and Angelina are not even in the same realm.  You are trippin if you see them as the same.  Charlize looks healthy and vibrant and like she could go for a good run.  Angie looks like she needs to keep salts on hand bc she might faint at any moment.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bagouttahell said:


> groundhog's day.
> 
> Hehe


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'She just has this... command': Jai Courtney says  Angelina Jolie single-handedly stopped 200 men in their tracks when she  stepped on to the set of Unbroken*

He's  previously said he'd have done anything to play a part in Angelina  Jolie's second directorial project the epic war survival Unbroken.
And  on Tuesday Australian actor Jai Courtney revealed that the director,  39, more than lived up to his and his cast mates' expectations.
Speaking to Kiis FM's Kyle and Jackie O, the 28-year-old had nothing but praise for Brad Pitt's wife saying: 'She just has this command.'

The talented actor who plays  WW2 pilot  Hugh 'Cup' Cuppernell in the biopic of Louis Zamperini's life went on to  recall a story from filming, when the Oscar-winning actress arrived on  set on a baking hot day when 200-300 extras were trying to put a scene  together. 

'Everyone  was getting very restless and she just walked out to have a chat to  everyone and it was like... they'd never seen two hundred men shut up  and stand still.'

​Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pped-200-men-tracks-stepped-set-Unbroken.html
​


----------



## MarvelGirl

dangerouscurves said:


> Charlize is taller and she looks healthy-thin. Angie looks like she's battling anorexia.





Trulyadiva said:


> I was just on her (Theron's) thread too, although she is very thin, she looks alot healthier, at least her bones are not sticking out.  I wonder if this woman tries to stay thin, is sick or it's natural, it's rare to be naturally "that" thin.
> She is very busy though with all she does and all her travelling, so maybe she just doesn't have time to eat, I don't think I would.





AEGIS said:


> I've seen her categorized as an apple shape which means she gains weight in her middle.  Idk how anyone would even know that since that woman is never over a size 0.
> 
> Charlize and Angelina are not even in the same realm.  You are trippin if you see them as the same.  Charlize looks healthy and vibrant and like she could go for a good run.  Angie looks like she needs to keep salts on hand bc she might faint at any moment.



Ladies, it is my observation about Angie and Charlize. That said, Charlize is just one of many names that I could have used. AND...we all know that I (and anyone else here) am 100% entitled to make an observation here and am certainly not _trippin_ for making it.  As an executive in the business for more than a decade, I have had the pleasure to see/meet both women. Their body types ARE similar (as are many in Hwood). It is fact. Not exactly the same mind you as they are two different women but still very similar. I agree Angie has become very thin over the past few years (but don't believe she is unwell yet). She has had major life and family issues over the past years, a beautiful family to lead and important political responsibilities. IMO, she looks darn good considering all that she has had and presently is going on. Don't know of anyone else in Hwood that can really compare. She is an amazing, beautiful woman.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sweetpea83 said:


>


----------



## Swanky

BagOuttaHell said:


> Groundhog's Day.
> 
> hehe



#everythread


----------



## Tivo

Charlize and Angelina are not the same size. Charlize's hands and arms aren't skeletal. If Angie were to gain at least enough to get to Charlize's weight she'd look 1000x better.


----------



## Ladybug09

None of those chicks posted above look healthy.

The girl seating on the plane next to me was reading the book this movie is based on. She said the book was very good.


----------



## Sasha2012

She had a scare on Sunday night when her chauffeur-driven car blew out two tires after hitting the curb during heavy rain.

But Angelina Jolie looked polished and poised as she stepped out for the first time since the unfortunate incident.

The 39-year-old director was all business in a conservative grey blazer and matching long skirt at a luncheon promoting her new movie Unbroken in New York on Tuesday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-seen-time-car-accident.html#ixzz3KmDVdhyC


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more photos:


I hate the skirt..she should have worn pants with that blazer.


----------



## mchris55

She can do so much better than this outfit.

Miyavi always brings it though.


----------



## littlerock

What is with these super baggy clothes. Reminds me of Mary Kate Olsen when she was at her thinnest always trying to hide her body.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What tha?


----------



## Swanky

LR all clothes are baggy on her.  Nothing about this look is okay IMO.


----------



## littlerock

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LR all clothes are baggy on her.  Nothing about this look is okay IMO.



True. Girl needs to stick to the cigarette pants.


----------



## Singra

Jack O'Connell briefly mentioned Jolie and Pitt in his Times interview... 




> Jolie cast O&#8217;Connell out of a worldwide search of thousands. He describes her as a deeply intuitive director with a knack for figuring out how to motivate her actors. She gave O&#8217;Connell encouragement, praise and challenges, while her partner, Brad Pitt, offered him a different kind of moral support. &#8220;I think Angie might have told him about my situation at home,&#8221; O&#8217;Connell says, &#8220;so one of the first things he said to me was, &#8216;I want you to know that you got my email address.&#8217; He didn&#8217;t need to say that. But it gave me a nudge when I needed it.&#8221;
> 
> When O&#8217;Connell talks about &#8220;Unbroken,&#8221; he speaks less about the role and more about not letting &#8220;Angie&#8221; down. Though last night was a rare exception, O&#8217;Connell says he&#8217;s turned a corner when it comes to partying. &#8220;I met Angelina and I sort of drew a line through it all.&#8221; Without being melodramatic, O&#8217;Connell describes working with her as an intervention in his life. &#8220;She&#8217;s seen people screw up, and she&#8217;s not willing to let that happen to me.&#8221;


----------



## jun3machina

I keep thinking about Audrey Hepburn when I see Angie now...after she gave up acting and did much more devotion to humanitarian efforts


----------



## jun3machina

Not sure her age here...


----------



## Grace123

It's such a shame that so many women have ED's. AJ is such a lovely woman (as are many others mentioned here) that it's sad to see her like this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

jun3machina said:


> I keep thinking about Audrey Hepburn when I see Angie now...after she gave up acting and did much more devotion to humanitarian efforts


I agree!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Singra said:


> Jack O'Connell briefly mentioned Jolie and Pitt in his Times interview...


Love this couple..


----------



## Chanel522

Grace123 said:


> It's such a shame that so many women have ED's. AJ is such a lovely woman (as are many others mentioned here) that it's sad to see her like this.




You don't know that she has an ED same as I don't know for sure that she doesn't, but I think it's kind of not very nice to speculate someone has an illness like that when you aren't completely sure.

AJ doesn't look significantly thinner than she did when she was much younger, but her face was fuller then like most people when they're very young.  It looks to me like she's just not working out to keep muscle tone so she's simply very thin, however, far from emaciated looking IMO.


----------



## Grace123

Where did I say that Angelina has an ED specifically? I said its a shame so many women have an ED and I said it's a shame to see her like this. You can come up with all the excuses you want for her unhealthy look, but to people who aren't blinded by fan worship, it's quite obvious something is wrong. 

The real crime is that no one seems to be trying to help her through this problem and get her back to her previous slim, but healthy, strong body. I simply can't think why people are so defensive when it comes to speculation about the obvious.


----------



## Swanky

It's not nice, but these are gossip threads.  No one's cutting Rachel Zoe or Guiliana any slack on their weight.  
She looks significantly more skeletal now than she did when she was young.  She had a soft healthiness about her despite being thin back then.  She's literally skeletal now, it's concerning is all, she has a lot of kids to take care of for a long time.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> It's not nice, but these are gossip threads.  No one's cutting Rachel Zoe or Guiliana any slack on their weight.
> She looks significantly more skeletal now than she did when she was young.  She had a soft healthiness about her despite being thin back then.  She's literally skeletal now, it's concerning is all, she has a lot of kids to take care of for a long time.


Exactly.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/02/angelina-jolie-can-make-200-men-shut-up-stand-still/

Angelina Jolie heads out of a screening of her movie Unbroken and immediately greets her fans on Tuesday (December 2) at Lighthouse International in New York City.

The 39-year-old actress/director had a major effect on the people on the set of the film, according to actor Jai Courtney.

She just has this command, Jai told KIIS 1065&#8242;s Kyle & Jackie O Show. Everyone was getting very restless and she just walked out to have a chat to everyone and it was like theyd never seen two hundred men shut up and stand still.


----------



## Singra

jun3machina said:


> I keep thinking about Audrey Hepburn when I see Angie now...after she gave up acting and did much more devotion to humanitarian efforts



Absolutely, I'd especially been thinking about the similarities this last press tour... although Hepburn comes to mind whenever Jolie dresses a certain way. 





jun3machina said:


> Not sure her age here...



That photo is a good comparison, they have a similar expression... the photos of Hepburn from the Oscars also remind me quite a bit of Jolie.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I can see it ie Audrey/Angie.

You know..I'm.thinking about her brother - James Haven..he's very thin by nature as well. The above pics of Angelina in black made me think of him.


----------



## Docjeun

Eating disorder or not she looks horrible and the clothing and hair style is not helping, she's taking it to a whole different level which is not doing her any justice.
I can't imagine putting her in the same category in any way as Audrey Hepburn, no offence, I just don't see it. AH had class.


----------



## peppermintpatty

It looks like she is wearing a different ring on her left ring finger. I think she still has her wedding band on as well. Perhaps a gift from Brad.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah. I don't think I have ever got a good view of her wedding band.


----------



## Chanel522

Trulyadiva said:


> Eating disorder or not she looks horrible and the clothing and hair style is not helping, she's taking it to a whole different level which is not doing her any justice.
> 
> I can't imagine putting her in the same category in any way as Audrey Hepburn, no offence, I just don't see it. AH had class.




AJ has more class in her pinky than a lot of people have or will ever have.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

People always like to say what is current is not as good as what's in the past (ie Audrey vs Angelina or older music vs. current music). But then they'll look back in 10-20+ years and see what they couldn't now. I definitely see the Audrey and Angelina similarities. Audrey just didn't have a wild past (that we know of) like Angelina, but they are both very similar in their humanitarian causes. I love them both.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/04...-bonded-with-jack-o’connells-mom-over-dinner/

Angelina Jolie waves to fans as she arrives at the The Daily Show studios for her interview with Jon Stewart on Thursday evening (December 4) in New York City.

The 39-year-old actress Unbroken star Jack OConnell recently recalled having dinner with her and hubby Brad Pitt.

Angie invited us all for some dinner, and Brad was there. I had a word with Angie and said, Dyou reckon Brad would say hello to my mum? and she said, Yeah! And the rest, he told Glamour magazine (via Metro).

Jack continued, My mum was talking to him as if he was one of our lot [his family] and he must have warmed to her. Twenty minutes later, theyd become pals.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Comforts a Fan Who Had a Panic Attack, Takes a Selfie: See the Photo*

Aww, Ange! World-famous *Angelina Jolie* showed her compassionate side at_ The Daily Show_ on Thursday, Dec. 4, in NYC, kneeling down and comforting a crying fan outside the studio.
 The girl, identified as *Techna*, was seated off to  the side after suffering a panic attack from the throngs of fans pushing  to get autographs from Jolie at the taping. Jolie noticed her crying  and the star's motherly instincts immediately kicked in.
Brad Pitt's wife, 39, leaned down to speak with the distraught fan, and  even posed for a selfie. Later, Techna took to Instagram to share her  story, as well as the invaluable picture taken by Jolie herself. In the  photo, Techna manages a smile through bleary eyes. Jolie, meanwhile,  holds the phone with her left arm and stares beautifully into the  camera."Just to put it out there, I went there to the Daily Show with my Friend  to get Angelina Jolie," she wrote. "We was practically in the back then  went on the side in hope of getting her. Then the guards added another  baracade. Chaos erupted to the point. I was getting squished to the  point that I started to have a panic attack."Jolie noticed Techna in the crowd after a kerfuffle. "She saw me  struggling to the point that the security pull me out and sat down,"  Techna wrote. "Angelina didn't leave till she made sure I was ok.  Usually I have no problem with getting celebrities but it was too  overwhelming for me since I have tone down in the last two months. I'm  not going to lie about my medical condition since this is something that  rarely happens to me and I hope it doesn't happen again. But overall  Thank You #AngelinaJolie I will remember this."
Source: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...rts-a-fan-who-had-panic-attack-photos-2014512
​​​​

​


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jon Stewart Tells Angelina Jolie They Could've Been 'Stolie' If She Hadn't Met Brad Pitt*

If Angelina Jolie had wound up with Jon Stewart instead of Brad Pitt,  she could've been part of a special something called "Stolie." 
Jolie appeared on Thursday's episode of "The Daily Show with Jon Stewart" to discuss her new movie, "Unbroken." But Stewart took some time to imagine what could have been. 
"You  know, if you had ended up with me instead of Brad Pitt our portmanteau,  Stewart-Jolie, would've been Stolie. We could've been a vodka brand,"  he joked. "I'm just saying. That's my last pitch." 

 Stewart and Jolie met nearly 20 years ago, having both appeared in  the ensemble cast of 1998's "Playing by Heart." On Thursday, he had  nothing but words of love and admiration for the star. 
"Congratulations  on everything," he said. "From the moment I met you -- I don't know,  it's gotta be 20 years ago on the set -- I always thought, 'This person  has talent coming out of all different areas.' I don't meant it in that  way. You know what I mean. You just meet certain people and you just go,  'This person embodies just something different, special.' I've always  thought that about you." 
Jolie admitted she feels the same way  about Stewart, and said she and Pitt are fans of the show. Pitt  sometimes even watches in nothing but his pajama pants. 
"Yeah, that feels right," Stewart added. 



*Watch full interview in link:*
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/12/05/angelina-jolie-jon-stewart-stolie_n_6275440.html


----------



## sdkitty

she does look thin but at this stage of her life it seems unlikely she'd be anexoric.......she may be one of those people who eats to live rather than lives to eat.....gets busy and forgets to eat, etc


----------



## labelwhore04

sdkitty said:


> she does look thin but at this stage of her life it seems unlikely she'd be anexoric.......she may be one of those people who eats to live rather than lives to eat.....gets busy and forgets to eat, etc



I can't imagine being like that. Food is one of the greatest joys of life. I LIVE for my next meal.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> she does look thin but at this stage of her life it seems unlikely she'd be anexoric.......*she may be one of those people who eats to live rather than lives to eat.*....gets busy and forgets to eat, etc




this is what jada pinkett smith says she does.


----------



## sdkitty

labelwhore04 said:


> I can't imagine being like that. Food is one of the greatest joys of life. I LIVE for my next meal.


I know
I love food too


----------



## Tivo

labelwhore04 said:


> I can't imagine being like that. Food is one of the greatest joys of life. I LIVE for my next meal.


----------



## Ladybug09

That coat is to die for.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> she does look thin but at this stage of her life it seems unlikely she'd be anexoric.......she may be one of those people who eats to live rather than lives to eat.....gets busy and forgets to eat, etc



It could be. One of my close friends doesn't eat unless she's really hungry. She's slim but looks a lot healthier than Angie. I still think Angie is beautiful but being this skinny is not good when you're aging.


----------



## dangerouscurves

labelwhore04 said:


> I can't imagine being like that. Food is one of the greatest joys of life. I LIVE for my next meal.



Lol! Me too. Food is like handbags for me. I want it all and I want them more!


----------



## Swanky

*'She got so skinny!' Unbroken star Miyavi reveals Angelina Jolie 'was not eating much' while directing the film*


She recently revealed that she hopes to win an Oscar for her upcoming film Unbroken.
But it seems Angelina Jolie's intense focus while directing the movie  may have affected her health.
Miyavi, one of the stars of the biopic, revealed in a new interview with HuffPost Live that the 39-year-old was 'so determined' that she was 'not eating much' during shooting in Australia last year. 







 
'She got so  skinny!' Angelina Jolie's Unbroken star Miyavi said the star 'didn't eat  much' while directing the film last year, Angelina pictured on Friday  in NYC 





 
Hard at work: The 39-year-old pictured on the Australian set of the film last December 

'It  was surprising how much she trusted me, all of us, on the set,' said  the 33-year-old Japanese actor on Friday. 'She was so determined. I was  also surprised how skinny she got. You know, she was not eating much.
'I felt so bad I was the only one who got fat during filming,' he added.
He  praised her skills as a director, stating: 'Thanks to her attitude and  determination, everyone was able to be on the same page.' 




 
Promoting the project: Angelina was in New York for a Q&A for Unbroken on Friday at Florence Gould Hall





 
Braving the freezing weather: The actress was bundled up in black as she arrived at the event with an umbrella





 
Capturing the moment: Angelina took a selfie with a fan who had been waiting in the cold to meet her idol

Angelina's  big-budget movie is about the life of Louis Zamperini, an Olympic  runner and World War II prisoner of war who survived seven weeks lost at  sea after his plane crashed. He died in Los Angeles in June, aged 97.
Garrett  Hedlund, who stars as Commander John Fitzgerald, said Angelina's  background as an actress helped her in her role as director.
'She  was extremely collaborative and sort of inspired the whole time,' he  said. 'I think because she's an actress she loves watching the actors  kind of get a little mental and sort of cram and trial and error and  figure things out. And I think it makes her smile.'




 
Impressed: He praised her skills as a  director, stating: 'Thanks to her attitude and determination, everyone  was able to be on the same page,' pictured together in Sydney last  month 

Co-star  Finn Wittrock added: 'She was our leader. She was also very  collaborative and very curious about what you had to bring and it's  like, "Let's figure it out together." That said, she does have a real  vision for the movie."
Jack O'Connell, who stars as Zamperini, said Angelina was humble on set.
'She  never pretended to be an expert on everything either,' he said. 'There  wasn't that pretense. She was happy to learn with us.'




 
All the elements: Her other star  Garrett Hedlund said Angelina's background as an actress helped her in  her role as director, Angelina pictured on set of the film 





 
'She was our leader': Jack O'Connell  (second from left) and Finn Wittrock (right) said the the star 'had a  real vision for the movie' 

The  actress-turned-director admitted on the Daily Show on Thursday that she  was daunted by the size of the task she had undertaken for her second  stint behind the camera after 2011's Land Of Blood And Honey. 
'You  convince the studio, you say, "You should give me this job, I know  exactly what I'm doing. I'm so sure of it." And then you get the job and  you go, "Oh my, I'm not sure that I do." So every day was a challenge.'
And  the audience laughed when Angelina admitted: 'I remember waking up in  the middle of the night thinking, "I don't know how to film a shark  attack."
Despite that she added: I love directing. You're there from the beginning until the end, shepherding every tiny detail.' 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-not-eating-directing-film.html#ixzz3L8J12K00 

​


----------



## Lounorada

She was lovely on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lounorada said:


> She was lovely on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart.




She was Very personable.


----------



## Dawn72

Sweetpea83 said:


> She was Very personable.



I loved the graceful way she responded to Jon's overtures and overall light flirting.


----------



## Ladybug09

Is the Asian person a man or woman?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Is the Asian person a man or woman?




A man...a popular musician from Japan.


----------



## Grace123

Lounorada said:


> She was lovely on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart.




Agree. I thought they were so cute together.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sweetpea83 said:


> A man...a popular musician from Japan.




And apparently he's straight..and married.


----------



## Lounorada

Grace123 said:


> Agree. I thought they were so cute together.




 They were!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been relentlessly promoting her second directorial effort, Unbroken, over the last few weeks.

And the hard work never stops for Angelina Jolie, who was once again the star of the show at the Unbroken press conference at the Mandarin Oriental Hotel in New York City on Thursday, where she was joined by her co-star Jack O'Connell.

The 39-year-old actress looked incredible in a white dress with capped sleeves as she discussed her World War II drama, which is based on the story of late prisoner of war survivor Louis Zamperini.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Unbroken-press-conference.html#ixzz3L96vRmKW


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks dreadful in that white dress.


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/04...-bonded-with-jack-o’connells-mom-over-dinner/
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie waves to fans as she arrives at the The Daily Show studios for her interview with Jon Stewart on Thursday evening (December 4) in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> The 39-year-old actress Unbroken star Jack OConnell recently recalled having dinner with her and hubby Brad Pitt.
> 
> 
> 
> Angie invited us all for some dinner, and Brad was there. I had a word with Angie and said, Dyou reckon Brad would say hello to my mum? and she said, Yeah! And the rest, he told Glamour magazine (via Metro).
> 
> 
> 
> Jack continued, My mum was talking to him as if he was one of our lot [his family] and he must have warmed to her. Twenty minutes later, theyd become pals.




This coat. Want. Where are the celebs getting all these cute coats???


----------



## Chanel522

She looks gorgeous in the white dress!!  Love everything about that look.


----------



## Tivo

Oh Angie, what has happened to you? Your beauty was second to none. 









If I ever went lesbian it would be for her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks dreadful in that white dress.


Just awful.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think she'll like him talking about her weight.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Angelina could maybe put on some weight but when I look at older photos of her mother around the same age, I think a lot of it is genetics (the veiny hands, etc).


----------



## Docjeun

Tivo said:


> Oh Angie, what has happened to you? Your beauty was second to none.
> View attachment 2825434
> View attachment 2825435
> View attachment 2825436
> View attachment 2825437
> View attachment 2825438
> View attachment 2825439
> View attachment 2825440
> 
> 
> If I ever went lesbian it would be for her.


Black outfit again as usual but I love the coat and she's wearing boots, finally an age appropriate look.


----------



## slowlikehoney

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Angelina could maybe put on some weight but when I look at older photos of her mother around the same age, I think a lot of it is genetics (the veiny hands, etc).




Yes, I do think she looks more and more like her mom as she gets older.


----------



## Solemony

^ Her mother is absolutely stunning :O.


----------



## Chanel522

She really is. Angie definitely gets her looks from her Mom.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> A man...a popular musician from Japan.



Thank you!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> And apparently he's straight..and married.



If You say so!...


----------



## labelwhore04

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think Angelina could maybe put on some weight but when I look at older photos of her mother around the same age, I think a lot of it is genetics (the veiny hands, etc).



Her mom looks younger than Angie here! wtf they look like sisters.


----------



## sdkitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Her mom looks younger than Angie here! wtf they look like sisters.


that's what I was thinking
assuming mom is around the same age in the photo, it could be the long hair giving her that very young look
as far as veiny hands, that come with age on a thin woman.......SJP has been widely criticized for her hands


----------



## ByeKitty

Chanel522 said:


> She really is. Angie definitely gets her looks from her Mom.



I think she also looks a lot like her dad... Who wasn't bad looking either


----------



## GoGlam

It's been said here before but I think she has an eating disorder/body dysmorphia. She doesn't really look happy/comfortable with herself to me.  It seems like one day she went from looking very good and about 30-35 to looking like she's 47 without fat/collagen in her face.


----------



## Pia Ismea

ByeKitty said:


> I think she also looks a lot like her dad... Who wasn't bad looking either



I agree. I see a lot of her dad in her, especially around his Midnight Cowboy days. Shiloh looks a lot like him too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> She was lovely on The Daily Show with Jon Stewart.



She was. I just caught her clip right now on Youtube and she could not have been more personable and sweet.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> that's what I was thinking
> assuming mom is around the same age in the photo, it could be the long hair giving her that very young look
> as far as veiny hands, that come with age on a thin woman.......SJP has been widely criticized for her hands



Some of the veiny-ness is genetic though, there are very thin people whose veins never stick out... I have veiny hands, they weren't very visible when I was young but as I've gotten older they pop up almost all the time even though my weight has stayed relatively constant. I do work out quite a bit I am a healthy body weight with a good muscle/fat ratio and I'm nowhere near as thin as Jolie and SJP.


----------



## Ladybug09

Haha, just noticed that's Wyclef walking next to her.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Sweetpea83 said:


> And apparently he's straight..and married.



Lol. Love Miyavi  I admit when I found out he got married (oddly to Melody - just so sugary sweet) and have kids, I was really really surprised. I mean he kissed enough guys for me to believe he was gay.   The other thing I was surprised about is him acting in Unbroken. I had no idea he even acted - thought it was weird when I read he is in this movie. Miyavi of all people just so strange.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I was just going off what I read on wikipedia..lol..regarding his bio.  I had no idea who he was prior to him being cast in Unbroken.


----------



## jillybr

sdkitty said:


> that's what I was thinking
> assuming mom is around the same age in the photo, it could be the long hair giving her that very young look
> as far as veiny hands, that come with age on a thin woman.......SJP has been widely criticized for her hands



In this photo she was younger than Angelina. She was still married to Jon Voight, she probably was 28 years or less


----------



## Singra

Not that this is really important but this photo of her mom is probably closer to her age, if her mom was 25 when Jolie was born she'd probably have been in her mid to late 30's here...





This photo was supposedly taken in 1998...




I thought her mom aged very well and I like that she never really wore a lot of makeup.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rcheline-Bertrand-died-ovarian-cancer-56.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Unbroken Actor Recalls Meeting Angelina Jolie For the First Time: Kids Toys and a Trampoline*

When *Finn Wittrock* met *Angelina Jolie* for the first time it was at her house to talk about him playing Mac in _Unbroken_.
"I remember waiting to meet her and I was sort of skittish, a little nervous and I had butterflies in my stomach, but in literally like 30 seconds, it was just all distilled and out the window," the _American Horror Story_ actor tells me. "She was just sort of talking to you just as a person. You know, I think we put her on a pedestal, but she didn't build the pedestal. She's on there with grace, but she talks to you just like a person."
He added with a laugh, "She breaths. She's warm-blooded."
Wittrock actually auditioned for the lead role of *Louis Zamperini*.
"I got a call a few weeks later and Angelina wanted to meet at her house," he said. "So I went to her house and saw the trampoline and the kids toys. She then talked to me about the part of MacNot like she had to talk me into it, but she had these poster boards of her research and sort of a look book that she had actually used to pitch Universal because she kind of had to audition for it herself. She had to fight [to direct the movie]. And then she was like, 'I hope to see you starving on a raft in a few months.'"
Fast forward to the Australian set. Wittrock dropped to 129 pounds (he weighs 175 today) to play one of the three WW II airmen who were lost at sea after their plane crashed into the ocean.
His dad wasn't too pleased by the weight loss. "He really didn't like it," Wittrock said. "He was really concerned by it because I think you spend your whole life trying to make sure your kid has enough to eat and then there was this. He was like, 'Please, is this role done yet?'"
Unbroken has become an awards season favorite. Look for all sorts of nominations for Jolie's directing, the film for best picture and stars *Jack O'Connell* and *Miyavi* for acting kudos.
"Angie is hands-on, she's experimental, she wants to try it different ways," Wittrock said. "She's curious. She wants to know what you're thinking. She's eager for your thoughts and your input."
He also said, "She was under a lot of pressure for this. She herself had something to prove. She didn't have it all figured out. As sprawling and epic and big as it is, it's a personal film for her."


Source: http://www.eonline.com/news/604135/...for-the-first-time-kids-toys-and-a-trampoline


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Not that this is really important but this photo of her mom is probably closer to her age, if her mom was 25 when Jolie was born she'd probably have been in her mid to late 30's here...
> 
> View attachment 2826690
> 
> 
> 
> This photo was supposedly taken in 1998...
> 
> View attachment 2826691
> 
> 
> I thought her mom aged very well and I like that she never really wore a lot of makeup.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rcheline-Bertrand-died-ovarian-cancer-56.html


she really looks like angie in this photo


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Singra said:


> Not that this is really important but this photo of her mom is probably closer to her age, if her mom was 25 when Jolie was born she'd probably have been in her mid to late 30's here...
> 
> View attachment 2826690
> 
> 
> 
> This photo was supposedly taken in 1998...
> 
> View attachment 2826691
> 
> 
> I thought her mom aged very well and I like that she never really wore a lot of makeup.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rcheline-Bertrand-died-ovarian-cancer-56.html



LOL for a second I thought her brother was Bruce Jenner when he was younger. My bad!


----------



## Ladybug09

When she has more weight on her and the fuller face, I see Jon Voight, when she's thin skinner face, I see her mother.



Singra said:


> Not that this is really important but this photo of her mom is probably closer to her age, if her mom was 25 when Jolie was born she'd probably have been in her mid to late 30's here...
> 
> View attachment 2826690
> 
> 
> 
> This photo was supposedly taken in 1998...
> 
> View attachment 2826691
> 
> 
> I thought her mom aged very well and I like that she never really wore a lot of makeup.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...rcheline-Bertrand-died-ovarian-cancer-56.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Just days ago she comforted a distressed female fan by wiping away her tears and even taking a selfie with her.

But the Angelina Jolie good will tour still seems to be going on as she went above and beyond for her followers once again.

The 39-year-old actress made it a point to meet with and sign autographs for fans patiently waiting outside a screening of her film Unbroken in Beverly Hills, California on Monday evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-jumps-bush-autographs-LA.html#ixzz3LPiTaWMJ


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm laughing at the Maxim mag someone brought to sign.  That's so not who she is now.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

When does "Unbroken" come out? Anyone planning on seeing it?


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Christmas Day..I plan to watch it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wanna see it but then I hear it's pretty graphic. Hope it's not too disturbing, I'm a wuss at times


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

*Angelina Jolie covers daughter Vivienne in kisses after taking a break from promoting new film Unbroken*

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...romoting-new-film-Unbroken.html#ixzz3LQiWORrP 
Follow us:    [MENTION=230782]mailo[/MENTION]nline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

With a blockbuster movie scheduled for release on Christmas day, the run up to this festive season is not about baking cookies or visits to Santa Claus for Angelina Jolie.
But the busy actress appeared more than happy to take a break from promoting Unbroken to spend time with her brood at the weekend, much to their delight.
After jetting home to the family's current Los Angeles base on Saturday, the 39-year-old lost no time in bonding with her six children.

On Sunday she was snapped cuddling six-year-old daughter Vivienne following a playdate.
Showering her pig-tailed girl with kisses as she cradled her, Angelina was an obviously doting mother.
A green parakeet was seen in a cage carried by Vivienne, while Angelina was dressed in a loose long woolen shawl to cope with the chilly weather in the city.
She had flown home from New York the previous day after a long stretch promoting the American World War II drama, which she directed.
It appeared that Pax, 14, and nine-year-old Zahara had accompanied their mother on her work trip, with the two spotted carrying their laptop bags from the plane as it landed in Burbank.
Having done the rounds of the NY talk shows, Angelina is now busy talking up her movie in Los Angeles.

The film, already out in Australia, has so far received mixed reviews ahead of it's U.S. Christmas Day release.
Indeed, Angelina has been criticised by the Japanese for her take on the story of Louis Zamperini, who survived on a raft for 47 days after a plane crash ditched him into the Pacific.
The former Olympic track star then spent another two and a half years living in several Japanese camps.
But the film's portrayal of the country has been branded 'racist' by Japanese patriots furious at the negative publicity.

he film is an adaptation of Laura Hillenbrand's book Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption, which included scenes of torture and ritual killing by Japanese guards of U.S. prisoners. 

A number of social media campaigns have been launched ahead of the film's release, with Jolie accused of 'racial discrimination' against Japanese people, and of 'defaming Japan' as a nation. Others called for her to be barred from visiting the country at any point in the future. 






*
Ugh why don't my pictures post!!*


----------



## Michele26

AJ & Vivienne...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cute!


----------



## Tivo

Her children are beautiful!


----------



## Lounorada

Vivienne is gorgeous! They're such a beautiful family


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm laughing at the Maxim mag someone brought to sign.  That's so not who she is now.



She signs all. I've never heard of her saying she won't sign certain pics as some celebs do.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ladybug09 said:


> She signs all. I've never heard of he saying she won't sign certain pics as some celebs do.



Another classy move by Angie!


----------



## Ladybug09

Angie being interviewd by Tom Brokaw about Unbroken right now. It's an hour.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

There's that article on the Sony hack where executives email about how spoiled and difficult she is. I love Angelina, but I believe it. To them, she's not a celebrity or someone they look up to and admire, just someone they have to work with. She does great in other things, but I believe most celebrities are hard to work with, just because they're always used to getting their way and everyone kissing their a$ses.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...udin-leaked-e-mails-Sony-hacking-scandal.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

He looks like the one with the big ego..lol. Smh..wonder what Angie will do..back out of the film, perhaps?


Apparently he blasted other people too..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie on Her Biggest Moments of 2014: Marriage, Unbroken and Maddox Turning 13*

Ask Angelina Jolie about the most memorable moments of her whirlwind year, and the first thing she brings up isn't a movie project  or even her wedding to Brad Pitt. 

"My son [Maddox] became a teenager," Jolie, 39, tells PEOPLE. "That was a marker in my year." 

In this week's exclusive cover story, the actress and director looks back at 2014 and reflects on how much her life has changed since her 20s, admitting she never thought she could be this happy when she was growing up. 

"More than anything, like any mom, I'm just happy the kids are healthy," Jolie says. "I married their dad. My health is good." 


Jolie talks about how her six kids are growing up  and how they played a big role in the couple's August nuptials, acting as wedding planners for the big day. 

"They did a really good job!" Jolie raves about the wedding, held at their estate in France. "The eight of us celebrated, and Brad and I committed our lives to the children." 

The director of the World War II drama _Unbroken_, out Dec. 25, also discusses her future and says she'll do just a few more acting jobs before making a permanent move behind the camera. 

"I've loved being an actor, but I'm happier shining a light on other actors," she says. 



The star can even see herself getting into politics in the future. "I do want to make change, so I'm open to whatever role that may take," she says. 

Jolie tackled several major projects in 2014, including executive-producing and playing the lead role in Disney's $700 million hit _Maleficent_, hosting a summit to fight sexual violence and taking on what she called "the hardest thing I've ever done" professionally: directing _Unbroken_, which chronicles the life of Olympic runner and prisoner of war Louis Zamperini. 

The challenge of the biopic, says Jolie: "How do you get this man's huge life into one film?"  

The movie played a role in another one of Jolie's notable memories of this year: "Sitting with Louie in the hospital, showing him _Unbroken_, that was probably one of the greatest moments of my life," she says. Zamperini died in July at age 97. 



Jolie says the war hero taught her how to rise to a challenge  and another important lesson. 

"We're not alone in the world," she says. "I don't know if there's a name for that  religion or faith  just that there's something greater than all of us, and it's uniting and beautiful." 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-people-cover-story-biggest-moments-2014


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt doesn't want his daughters to get tattoos:* 


Angelina Jolie says Brad Pitt does not want their kids to adopt their love of tattoos.


In fact, the 39-year-old &#8220;Unbroken&#8221; director says, Pitt, 50, is having a hard time imagining his daughters with ink.
The couple, who quietly tied the knot in France in August, have six children: twins Vivienne and Knox, 6, Shiloh, 8, Zahara, 9, Pax, 11 and Maddox 13.



&#8220;They&#8217;re already asking me about tattoos,&#8221; Jolie told Radio Times after saying Maddox has already asked for a tattoo and Zahara has begun exploring her curiosity.


&#8220;How do I say &#8216;No&#8217;? It&#8217;s especially hard for dads and girls,&#8221; she said. &#8220;For some reason men get a little more sensitive when the daughter gets a tattoo.&#8221;


She confesses that the girls have him wrapped around their fingers. &#8220;And Brad think girls can do no wrong,&#8221; she added. &#8220;He&#8217;s mush in their hands!&#8221;
As for the kids&#8217; career decisions, Jolie is not keen on them joining Hollywood. &#8220;We&#8217;ve always said, if they want to act, we won&#8217;t let them only act, because it&#8217;s not enough,&#8221; she explained. &#8220;They&#8217;ll have to find a real job at the same time.&#8221;
She hopes the family&#8217;s world exploration will open their eyes to other professions. &#8220;But I&#8217;m hoping that when they see all the other things in the world, they&#8217;ll be inspired to be writers, politicians, activists,&#8221; she said.


&#8220;They&#8217;re very individual people,&#8221; she noted. &#8220;So, I imagine they&#8217;re not going to follow their mom and dad.&#8221;


Source: http://pagesix.com/2014/12/10/brad-pitt-doesnt-want-his-daughters-to-get-tattoos/


----------



## Thingofbeauty

*So nobody has posted THIS nugget?

From dListed:*

Christmas has come early! It feels weird saying that since there&#8217;s Angie-bashing in this post and she&#8217;s Jesus Christ&#8217;s godmother.What do you think?

As most of you know, Sony was hacked and some say it was North Korea because they&#8217;re pissed about that Seth Rogen/James Franco movie The Interview. The hackers reportedly demanded that the movie be pulled. North Korea denied hacking Sony. So far, the hackers released screeners of movies that aren&#8217;t out yet, the salaries of their executives, the aliases some celebrities use and much more. But today, the Sony hack delivered a real gift.What do you think?

Defamer posted a bunch of emails mostly between Sony co-chairman Amy Pascal and producer (and noted mega-*******) Scott Rudin about the Steve Jobs biopic Jobs. No, not that straight-to-the-Red-Box-clearance-bin Steve Jobs biopic starring wet tampon Ashton Kutcher. There&#8217;s a new Steve Jobs biopic written by Aaron Sorkin. It started off at Sony with Christian Bale starring and David Fincher directing, but after some messiness it ended up at Universal with Michael Fassbender starring and Danny Boyle directing. The e-mails go back to February 2014 and document the nightmare journey to make Jobs happen. In the earlier emails, Amy and Scott fight about David Fincher directing Jobs.What do you think?

Scott, who is producing Jobs, wanted David Fincher for the movie, but St. Angie Jolie was making it hard for him. St. Angie didn&#8217;t want Fincher to do Jobs, because she wanted him to direct her in Cleopatra, which Scott Rudin is also producing (but probably not anymore). Scott wanted Amy to tell St. Angie that she can&#8217;t have Fincher. In an e-mail to Amy on February 27th, Scott goes full-on with the Angie bashing and it starts with a Kanye-approved ALL-CAPS demand:What do you think?


Scott: YOU BETTER SHUT ANGIE DOWN BEFORE SHE MAKES IT VERY HARD FOR DAVID TO DO JOBS.What do you think?

Amy: Do not ****ing threaten me. I have been asking you engage with me on this for weeks. And Fincher brought it up to me at dinner. And you know Eric [Cleopatra's screenwriter] has been working this for 2 years.What do you think?

Scott: What the hell are you talking about? Who&#8217;s threatening you? Let me remind you I brought this material to you and I can off her from it in a phone call. Don&#8217;t for one second even think about trying this **** with me. There is no movie of Cleopatra to be made (and how that is a bad thing given the insanity and rampaging spoiled ego of this woman and the cost of the movie is beyond me) and if you won&#8217;t tell her that you do not like the script &#8212; which, let me remind you, SHE DOESN&#8217;T EITHER &#8212; this will just spin even further into Crazyland but let me tell you I have zero appetite for the indulgence of spoiled brats and I will tell her this myself. Watch how you talk to me.What do you think?

I live for these Hollywood power types verbally shanking each other. I think I just came. I need a cigarette. It gets uglier for them, but more glorious for us.What do you think?

Amy goes on to tell Scott that she tried to talk to St. Angie about it, but St. Angie was pissed and wouldn&#8217;t let her get one word in. Amy tells Scott that if Fincher does do Jobs, St. Angie will make it &#8220;uncomfortable&#8221; for him. Scott fires back with these beautiful fighting words:What do you think?

This is the last communication we are going to have on this.What do you think?

You&#8217;re involving yourself in this massive ad pointless drama that is beneath you. You are entitled to say no. You&#8217;ve been consistent about it which was in fact your only obligation. If you engage in this again, we will end up losing Fincher on the one we want him to do and will be stuck with shoving him onto a movie with no script that, underneath it all, you know in your heart and your brain should never be made.What do you think?

I&#8217;ve told you exactly how I want to do this material. It&#8217;s the ONLY way I want to do this material. I&#8217;m not remotely interested in presiding over a $180m ego bath that we both know will be the career-defining debacle for us both. I&#8217;m not destroying my career over a minimally talented spoiled brat who thought nothing of shoving this off her plate for eighteen months so she could go direct a movie. I have no desire to be making a movie with her, or anybody, that she runs and that we don&#8217;t. She&#8217;s a camp event and a celebrity and that&#8217;s all and the last thing anybody needs is to make a giant bomb with her that any fool could see coming. We will end up being the laughing stock of our industry and we will deserve it, which is so clearly where this is headed that I cannot believe we are still wasting our time with it.What do you think?

This **** is more entertaining than any movie Sony has put out. Defamer has the rest of the emails and screen shots of the emails. There&#8217;s talk about Michael Fassbender&#8217;s big dick and in one of the email threads, David Fincher says that Adam Driver as a Star Wars villain is a terrible idea.What do you think?

It&#8217;s a juicy holiday nugget!

Everyone&#8217;s probably trying to get a comment from Scott Rudin, but it&#8217;s going to be hard to do that since the only thing sitting on his desk chair is a pile of dust. His assistant will be quoted as saying, &#8220;The next thing I knew a dozen lighting bolts came crashing through the window and struck him down.&#8221;


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yes..a poster posted about it...


He's a douche in my eyes..


----------



## Tivo

:reading:


----------



## Thingofbeauty

But did he lie though&#8230;

I think I'll  join Tivo in some popcorn.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The People cover is lovely


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I believe the opinions in the email chain are at least somewhat true. Like I said, I think the majority of big celebrities are pain in the azzes to work with. They're so used to getting their way and having everyone bow down to them, that many of them have adapted an entitled attitude. It's no surprise. I worked on a horrible movie with all no-name or f-list actors, and there was this b*tchy chick who worked in makeup and told me I couldn't sit in the front of the van that took us to our location for the day. I had taken a seat in the middle-ish of the van, and she told me to go sit in the back. She said the front of the bus was for the actors and "talent". This "talent" are unknown, f-list actors working on an unknown, low-budget movie, yet I was forced to sit in the back. She also once needed a cigarette and I told her that one of the actors is always smoking, and she could ask him. She said she couldn't ask an actor for a cigarette. I was like, errr, you mean that nobody actor who acts in straight-to-video or TV movies?? As if they are better than us non-actors.

That was the only and last movie I worked on! Imagine how it is for REAL celebrities.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think he's a douche and unprofessional. And he really doesn't like the power AJ has if you ask me. Getting a film made in HW is tough. I think this is a really good insight.

NEVER an excuse to write like that, especially in a supposedly professional environment. I bet he'd never have the balls to speak or email that way with Angelina directly. She'd eat him alive.

This will do him no favours.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..he also said some bad things about producer Megan Ellison..said she was a bipolar lunatic.


He's the one with the ego problem...also I don't see anything wrong with Angie wanting Finch to direct the movie..


----------



## gemini582

Rudin is known for being a raging lunatic. He makes Weinstein look like a choir boy. It's not surprising he doesn't like someone who challenges him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I agree..he also said some bad things about producer Megan Ellison..said she was a bipolar lunatic.
> 
> 
> He's the one with the ego problem...also I don't see anything wrong with Angie wanting Finch to direct the movie..



It comes off like his rants against her are because she got the director he wanted and he's having a tantrum...lol. He's a fool.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Yes, exactly..


----------



## Solemony

Mommy and Daddy didn't taught him any manners. As far as working with Angelina goes, I have heard nothing but good things about her, both from actors/actresses alike, directors, extras, etc. Actors like Katherine Heigl or Christian Bale are what I would call difficult to work with and an ego the size of Jupiter...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Brad worked with Rudin on Moneyball. I bet he's 'p*ssed as well over the choice of words regarding his wife.


----------



## Grace123

Probably some truth there.  I mean Hollywood people have a more realistic view of celebrities, they're not fans. I can only wonder if the loonies on JJ or Celebitchy have ordered a hit on him yet. &#128516;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The "loonies" do no inhabit Celebitchy. In fact it's one of the saner gossip sites.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The "loonies" do no inhabit Celebitchy. In fact it's one of the saner gossip sites.




Perhaps we are not reading the same Celebitchy then. Even Dlisted calls out CB for loonish behavior, especially the writer of the articles which are basically worshipping all that is the Brange.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Grace123 said:


> Perhaps we are not reading the same Celebitchy then. Even Dlisted calls out CB for loonish behavior, especially the writer of the articles which are basically worshipping all that is the Brange.



Ummm..no. Michael K calls out Kneepads aka People mag and their commenters. He actually has a relationship with Celebitchy - they link to each other's articles and are on each other lists for end of year thank you posts.  You can _*see*_ all the blogs he has relationships with on the right hand side of every page. They include Lainey Gossip, The Superficial and RealityTea.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ummm..no. Michael K calls out Kneepads aka People mag and their commenters. He actually has a relationship with Celebitchy - they link to each other's articles and are on each other lists for end of year thank you posts.  You can _*see*_ all the blogs he has relationships with on the right hand side of every page. They include Lainey Gossip, The Superficial and RealityTea.




Umm, Ok if you say so. I'm not going to debate CB. But I will say, I put Lainey in the CB, JJ category. &#128521; disclaimer: these are my opinions only. &#128522;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Grace123 said:


> Umm, Ok if you say so. I'm not going to debate CB. But I will say, I put Lainey in the CB, JJ category. &#128521; disclaimer: these are my opinions only. &#128522;



 I'm certainly not going to debate what is fact. You could go look but I suspect you won't.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Grace123 said:


> Probably some truth there.  I mean Hollywood people have a more realistic view of celebrities, they're not fans. I can only wonder if the loonies on JJ or Celebitchy have ordered a hit on him yet. &#128516;



I agree. I like Angelina, but she's not perfect. It doesn't ruin her image or reputation for me, but I also don't disbelieve all negative reviews of her either. I've seen it in person - people treat celebrities, or even reality stars, waaaay better than non-celebs. So if they're used to getting their way and treated like royalty all the time, they probably eventually always expect it and are upset when it doesn't go their way.

Don't matter to me, I still like Angelina.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm certainly not going to debate what is fact. You could go look but I suspect you won't.




Fact??? I guess it depends on your definition of fact. Mine is based on reality and I must say, your snideness certainly isn't necessary. Save it for an appropriate time, not when one one is expressing an opinion, even if you don't agree with that opinion. As far as I know, I think that's still allowed here, even in the Brange thread?


----------



## Grace123

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I agree. I like Angelina, but she's not perfect. It doesn't ruin her image or reputation for me, but I also don't disbelieve all negative reviews of her either. I've seen it in person - people treat celebrities, or even reality stars, waaaay better than non-celebs. So if they're used to getting their way and treated like royalty all the time, they probably eventually always expect it and are upset when it doesn't go their way.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't matter to me, I still like Angelina.




This!! I've always liked her up until she decided to change up her image. She was real and honest (and stunning) back then. Now she seems just plastic and not just the cheekbones.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh for heaven's sake. I've been as much of a critic of her missteps as anyone. Don't try and tarnish me with the Brangeloonie brush you seem intent on waving around.

And yes. It is a fact that DListed and Celebitchy have a symbiotic relationship. You can argue that till you're blue in the face and it doesn't change it.

Anyhow, this is kind of boring. Back to the rest of the gossip for me.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh for heaven's sake. I've been as much of a critic of her missteps as anyone. Don't try and tarnish me with the Brangeloonie brush you seem intent on waving around.
> 
> And yes. It is a fact that DListed and Celebitchy have a symbiotic relationship. You can argue that till you're blue in the face and it doesn't change it.
> 
> Anyhow, this is kind of boring. Back to the rest of the gossip for me.




Oh dear, I wouldn't want to bore you. By all means, back to the gossip! &#128515;

I read a bit about how Japan is painting her as a racist. I guess until I see the movie, I can't really say for sure, but it would seem seem since the movie is about an American War Hero, Japan is going certainly going to be the bad guy here.


----------



## Swanky

OMGoodness. . .  good time to either take it to PM or agree to disagree please?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The Japanese, unfortunately have a history of trying to... re-write history. I can imagine they aren't very pleased about this, considering the focus on POW camps and the treatment of prisoners.

Apparently the Japanese co-star Yutaka Izumihara is receiving unfavourable press in his homeland.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The Japanese, unfortunately have a history of trying to... re-write history. I can imagine they aren't very pleased about this, considering the focus on POW camps and the treatment of prisoners.
> 
> Apparently the Japanese co-star Yutaka Izumihara is receiving unfavourable press in his homeland.




Agree! &#128077;


----------



## Singra

I know what Japan is like but which country doesn't re-write history to serve it's own narrative? Even countries that admit past wrongdoings do so in a way that soften the edges.





Regarding the leaked emails... aren't they stolen property? Should those sites be quoting them as freely as they are, aren't they worried about possible lawsuits? That Rudin guy doesn't seem like the most rational of people.

... incidentally he's in Gawker's horrible boss hall of fame and got along famously with Harvey Weinstein...



> On another high-profile adaptation, The Hours, he famously collaborated with goes-without-saying bad boss Hall of Famer Harvey Weinstein. This team effort went so well that Rudin famously sent Weinstein, a chain-smoker, a sweet thank you gift: a crate of cigarettes! But based on what we hear, working with Rudin is nothing compared to working for him.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> I know what Japan is like but *which country doesn't re-write history to serve it's own narrative?* Even countries that admit past wrongdoings do so in a way that soften the edges.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regarding the leaked emails... aren't they stolen property? Should those sites be quoting them as freely as they are, aren't they worried about possible lawsuits? That Rudin guy doesn't seem like the most rational of people.
> 
> ... incidentally he's in Gawker's horrible boss hall of fame and got along famously with Harvey Weinstein...



Oh absolutely. I agree with that. Japan has been on the more extreme edge of the wedge of it though. 

Rudin is a notorious a$$hat - there's a ton of stories about him. I imagine him like one of my previous bosses who actually got on top of a table once and stomped his feet, threw files around and ranted like a child when he thought he was being undercut by a colleague. Anger management classes failed to suppress the jerk that came out at the slightest provocation, or where he felt put-upon.  Rudin strikes me as being cut from the same cloth.

It wouldn't be the first time Gawker was on the receiving end of a lawsuit.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Grace123 said:


> Agree! &#128077;



 A Christmas miracle!


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A Christmas miracle!




Well, get ready to be miracled again, but I also agree that Rudin is most likely a rat batard. &#127876;&#127876;&#127876;


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> A Christmas miracle!


----------



## Thingofbeauty




----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Yes..a poster posted about it...
> 
> 
> He's a douche in my eyes..



Yup. Also, she's just doing business. If a man did the same, I wonder if he would have went on a rant as he did.


----------



## so confusing

Does anyone else think Fincher is a weird choice to direct Cleopatra anyway? And that there is no way AJ is going to put up with his fifteen takes of every shot approach to filming?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

His movies certainly have a rougher and more modern edge than I'd expect for a Cleopatra movie: _7even_, _The Social Network_, the US version of _Girl with a Dragon Tattoo,_ _Zodiac_, _Fight Club,_ _The Curious Case of Benjamin Button_. I'm a fan.

Maybe Angelina wanted him because Brad had a good time working with him and recommended him? I don't know, just speculating.

That said, given what he did with _The Social Network_, I can see why Rudin wanted him for the _Jobs_ movie.  

Let me frame that by saying I still think Rudin is an a$$....lol


----------



## Sasha2012

One thing can be said of Angelina Jolie, she knows how to soldier on.

Despite the SAG Awards snubbing her latest film Unbroken and a leaked email from Sony branding her a 'spoilt brat', the 39-year-old is unwavering in her promotional duties.

And on Wednesday Angelina was certain to put her best face forward as she positively glowed while speaking at a Hollywood event. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lt-brat-leaked-Sony-emails.html#ixzz3LZ9A9RFG


----------



## Singra

so confusing said:


> Does anyone else think Fincher is a weird choice to direct Cleopatra anyway? And that there is no way AJ is going to put up with his fifteen takes of every shot approach to filming?



Nope you're not the only one, it seems a little outside his wheel house... makes me wonder what the screenplay for Cleopatra is like if Fincher is considering directing. He only directs a movie if he has complete control over the process, his career is littered with projects that have been abandoned when he didn't have full creative control. Good luck with all that Jolie.

I'd have to be convinced to see this film, I've often felt that Fincher undermines his female characters (except in Fight Club which was a work of genius) so if the whole film is about a female character then I want to know more before I pay for a ticket.


----------



## Chanel522

The a black is a very classy look. I like it a lot.


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> His movies certainly have a rougher and more modern edge than I'd expect for a Cleopatra movie: _7even_, _The Social Network_, the US version of _Girl with a Dragon Tattoo,_ _Zodiac_, _Fight Club,_ _*The Curious Case of Benjamin Button*_. I'm a fan.
> 
> Maybe Angelina wanted him because Brad had a good time working with him and recommended him? I don't know, just speculating.
> 
> That said, given what he did with _The Social Network_, I can see why Rudin wanted him for the _Jobs_ movie.
> 
> Let me frame that by saying I still think Rudin is an a$$....lol


 
I loved that movie..still haven't seen Fight Club.


----------



## summer2815

Singra said:


> Nope you're not the only one, it seems a little outside his wheel house... makes me wonder what the screenplay for Cleopatra is like if Fincher is considering directing. *He only directs a movie if he has complete control over the process, his career is littered with projects that have been abandoned when he didn't have full creative control. *Good luck with all that Jolie.
> 
> I'd have to be convinced to see this film, I've often felt that Fincher undermines his female characters (except in Fight Club which was a work of genius) so if the whole film is about a female character then I want to know more before I pay for a ticket.



I know nothing about the film industry and how movies are made/produced, etc.  Your post really interested me.

In regards to the bold, did he abandon them prior to filming or during?


----------



## Pia Ismea

Chanel522 said:


> The a black is a very classy look. I like it a lot.




So do I......I love a classy, all black look. Wish I could wear those shoes too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

My feet hurt just looking at those shoes.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, the shoes do look uncomfortable..overall nice outfit.


----------



## HarliRexx

Love this outfit!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ha... 


*Studio Head, Producer Apologize for Jolie, ***** Remarks*

Angelina Jolie and her highly anticipated "Unbroken" may have been shut out at the Golden Globe nominations, but she was still in the Hollywood spotlight Thursday, following the latest in a series of leaked emails in the Sony hacking scandal that calls the actress and director a "spoiled brat."
Scott Rudin, the high-powered producer who made the "spoiled brat" comment, in addition to an email exchange with Sony Pictures Entertainment co-chairman Amy Pascal about President Barack *****'s presumed taste in movies, apologized Thursday, as did Pascal.
""I made a series of remarks that were meant only to be funny, but in the cold light of day, they are in fact thoughtless and insensitive ? and not funny at all. To anybody I've offended, I'm profoundly and deeply sorry, and I regret and apologize for any injury they might have caused," *Rudin* said in a statement to industry website Deadline that was also later sent to The Associated Press.
In a statement released by Sony, Pascal called her comments "insensitive and inappropriate" and "not an accurate reflection of who I am." She said that although the emails were "stolen," she accepted "full responsibility for what I wrote and apologize to everyone who was offended."
Controversy swelled Tuesday in the long-playing Sony scandal when hacked email exchanges obtained by the website Gawker gave the public an unfiltered glimpse into the way Hollywood often does business: down and dirty, with scant mincing of words.
The correspondence in question was primarily between Rudin, an Oscar-winning producer known for "No Country for Old Men," and Pascal, who has held the position since 2006. The two have a decades-long friendship, thanks, in part, to a longstanding deal with the studio, where they've worked jointly on projects like "The Social Network."
When juxtaposed with the saccharine graciousness of Hollywood's awards-season, the emails reveal a coarser, darker and, to some, surprising side of the industry.
"She's a camp event and a celebrity and that's all," wrote Rudin of Jolie in one exchange about a potential "Cleopatra" project.
In another, as reported by Buzzfeed, Rudin and Pascal also riffed about what she should talk to President ***** about at an upcoming fundraiser.
"Should I ask him if he liked DJANGO?" Pascal asked, referring to Quentin Tarantino's "Django Unchained."
They continued the email chain joking about which films the President might enjoy, referencing "Lee Daniels' The Butler," ''Think Like a Man" and "Ride Along" ? all films with primarily African American casts.
"I bet he likes Kevin Hart," wrote Rudin.
In a separate email exchange obtained by Gawker, Sony CEO Michael Lyton also called Hart a "whore" for asking to get compensated for promotional tweets.
"I look at myself as a brand and because of that, I will never allow myself to be (taken) advantage of," Hart responded on Instagram.
Rev. Al Sharpton said in a statement that the apologies were not enough, comparing Pascal to disgraced NBA owner Donald Sterling and demanding that she meet with black leaders immediately.
Beyond the scintillating behind-the-scenes peek at the film business, Hollywood is somewhat divided on how to feel to about the unflattering exposure and what it means for Sony. Many are concerned about the ethics of diving into the leaked assets, which have included films, executive salaries, and the Social Security numbers of nearly everyone who has received a paycheck from Sony.
"You can't hold people responsible on how they conduct (emailing) in private or between colleagues, unless they're doing something illegal," comedian Ricky Gervais told the AP.
"It almost seems like it's a story line from a film," said "Foxcatcher" star Steve Carell. "But the truth is stranger than fiction, I guess."
Representatives for Jolie did not immediately respond to the AP's request for comment, nor did the White House.


Source: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wi...izes-insensitive-jolie-*****-remarks-27532827


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She thought that was funny??

I understand they were private emails but still...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Rudin said that..not her.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No, Pascal made the jokes about ***** and Django Unchained etc.


----------



## Singra

summer2815 said:


> I know nothing about the film industry and how movies are made/produced, etc.  Your post really interested me.
> 
> In regards to the bold, did he abandon them prior to filming or during?



Prior... I only know from what I've read in interviews with him but apparently he only starts filming if he's sure he has control, he was burned early on in his career with Alien 3 and doesn't take kindly to studio meddling. I'm sure he still makes compromises for studios etc. but he never lets it pass the point where his overall vision might be compromised.

There have been several movies he's dropped... Dogtown and the Z-boys (eventual title was Dogtown) comes to mind because it was a movie he really wanted to do for a long time. He dropped the project when he disagreed with the writer of the book the movie was based on, the writer found his version of the story lacked heart. 

I think 20 Thousand Leagues Under the Sea stalled recently because of some conflict with Disney... that movie might have something in common thematically with a potential Cleopatra movie (megalomaniacal leader, ambitious project) but I'm still puzzled why he would do Cleopatra, it doesn't seem like a story he'd be naturally attracted to. Benjamin Button was a movie a little out of character for him but he did it after his parent died so I'm not sure it's indicative of his usual decision making process.

There is one thing he is not and that is a director for hire... and he looooves Pitt, he's said many times that he considers Pitt in nearly movie he starts. Apparently he originally offered Pitt the role in Gone Girl.


----------



## Singra

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ha...
> 
> 
> *Studio Head, Producer Apologize for Jolie, ***** Remarks*
> 
> Angelina Jolie and her highly anticipated "Unbroken" may have been shut out at the Golden Globe nominations, but she was still in the Hollywood spotlight Thursday, following the latest in a series of leaked emails in the Sony hacking scandal that calls the actress and director a "spoiled brat."
> Scott Rudin, the high-powered producer who made the "spoiled brat" comment, in addition to an email exchange with Sony Pictures Entertainment co-chairman Amy Pascal about President Barack *****'s presumed taste in movies, apologized Thursday, as did Pascal.
> ""I made a series of remarks that were meant only to be funny, but in the cold light of day, they are in fact thoughtless and insensitive ? and not funny at all. To anybody I've offended, I'm profoundly and deeply sorry, and I regret and apologize for any injury they might have caused," *Rudin* said in a statement to industry website Deadline that was also later sent to The Associated Press.
> In a statement released by Sony, Pascal called her comments "insensitive and inappropriate" and "not an accurate reflection of who I am." She said that although the emails were "stolen," she accepted "full responsibility for what I wrote and apologize to everyone who was offended."
> Controversy swelled Tuesday in the long-playing Sony scandal when hacked email exchanges obtained by the website Gawker gave the public an unfiltered glimpse into the way Hollywood often does business: down and dirty, with scant mincing of words.
> The correspondence in question was primarily between Rudin, an Oscar-winning producer known for "No Country for Old Men," and Pascal, who has held the position since 2006. The two have a decades-long friendship, thanks, in part, to a longstanding deal with the studio, where they've worked jointly on projects like "The Social Network."
> When juxtaposed with the saccharine graciousness of Hollywood's awards-season, the emails reveal a coarser, darker and, to some, surprising side of the industry.
> "She's a camp event and a celebrity and that's all," wrote Rudin of Jolie in one exchange about a potential "Cleopatra" project.
> In another, as reported by Buzzfeed, Rudin and Pascal also riffed about what she should talk to President ***** about at an upcoming fundraiser.
> "Should I ask him if he liked DJANGO?" Pascal asked, referring to Quentin Tarantino's "Django Unchained."
> They continued the email chain joking about which films the President might enjoy, referencing "Lee Daniels' The Butler," ''Think Like a Man" and "Ride Along" ? all films with primarily African American casts.
> "I bet he likes Kevin Hart," wrote Rudin.
> In a separate email exchange obtained by Gawker, Sony CEO Michael Lyton also called Hart a "whore" for asking to get compensated for promotional tweets.
> "I look at myself as a brand and because of that, I will never allow myself to be (taken) advantage of," Hart responded on Instagram.
> Rev. Al Sharpton said in a statement that the apologies were not enough, comparing Pascal to disgraced NBA owner Donald Sterling and demanding that she meet with black leaders immediately.
> Beyond the scintillating behind-the-scenes peek at the film business, Hollywood is somewhat divided on how to feel to about the unflattering exposure and what it means for Sony. Many are concerned about the ethics of diving into the leaked assets, which have included films, executive salaries, and the Social Security numbers of nearly everyone who has received a paycheck from Sony.
> *"You can't hold people responsible on how they conduct (emailing) in private or between colleagues, unless they're doing something illegal," comedian Ricky Gervais told the AP.*
> "It almost seems like it's a story line from a film," said "Foxcatcher" star Steve Carell. "But the truth is stranger than fiction, I guess."
> Representatives for Jolie did not immediately respond to the AP's request for comment, nor did the White House.
> 
> 
> Source: http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wi...izes-insensitive-jolie-*****-remarks-27532827



Really agree with Gervais on that point.


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She thought that was funny??
> 
> I understand they were private emails but still...


 
Private, yes..but on company time.


----------



## bag-princess

Sweetpea83 said:


> Ha...
> 
> 
> *Studio Head, Producer Apologize for Jolie, ***** Remarks*
> 
> 
> ""I made a series of remarks that were meant only to be funny, but in the cold light of day, they are in fact thoughtless and insensitive ? and not funny at all.





it always amazes me how when people are caught saying these type of things they say it was all a joke and they did not really mean it. 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

bag-princess said:


> it always amazes me how when people are caught saying these type of things they say it was all a joke and they did not really mean it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yeah, they totally meant it, they just never expected the whole world would eventually read the same emails!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Whooops!  Angelina and Amy Pascal cross paths..

*If looks could KILL! Awkward moment Sony boss tried to embrace Angelina after those hacked emails. Now experts say female chief's days are numbered as her racist ***** jokes are revealed.*





And the Academy Award for the most awkward photo ever goes to ... Angelina Jolie and Amy Pascal.

Just two days after an acerbic email conversation between Sony Pictures Entertainment co-chairman Pascal and Hollywood producer Scott Rudin was leaked - describing Jolie as a 'minimally talented spoiled brat', among other things - the two ran into each other at a Hollywood event.

Incredibly, the moment was captured in a single photograph that has already been added to the annals of pop culture cringe.

As Pascal - who came face-to-face with Jolie on Wednesday at The Hollywood Reporter Women in Entertainment Power 100 Breakfast - appears to grovel, the Maleficent actress looks frigid and, many would say, furious.

The release of the image coincides with reports that Pascal's future with Sony is in doubt on the back of the email leak, particularly a separate conversation that showed racially insensitive comments about President Barack *****, The Los Angeles Times are reporting.





Awkward: Just two days after an acerbic email conversation between Sony co-chairman Amy Pascal (right) and Hollywood producer Scott Rudin was leaked, Pascal was forced to confront Angelina Jolie at the The Hollywood Reporter Women in Entertainment Power 100 Breakfast on Wednesday.





Happier times: Jolie (above with Pascal at the 2011 Golden Globes) was called a 'minimally talented spoiled brat' in one email by Scott Rudin during a conversation with Pascal

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...xec-humiliating-spoliled-brat-email-leak.html


----------



## Singra

OMG that photo is priceless... but I also want to see the preceding and following pictures.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha @ the guy's face in the background..


----------



## lanasyogamama

I know Angelina of all people knows that these are not the biggest problems in the world, but I do feel bad, she had a crummy week. First the email leak, then being shut out of the Golden Globes.


----------



## Grace123

lanasyogamama said:


> I know Angelina of all people knows that these are not the biggest problems in the world, but I do feel bad, she had a crummy week. First the email leak, then being shut out of the Golden Globes.



Ah, the problems of celebrity.


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> Ah, the problems of celebrity.


----------



## Jayne1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Haha @ the guy's face in the background..



That's a woman, if the long strands of hair is any indication and I think she works with/for the Pitts.  She's not happy, but Angie has the best noncommittal straight face I've ever seen.  She's leaning backwards, slightly, which tells us a lot, but the face try and read it!  lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Whoops!


----------



## Jayne1

The woman just behind her with the arms crossed?  We know what she's thinking!

Can't upload a picture when I wanted to edit my above comment, so here is that quite neutral, anyone can read what they want into it, Angie face.

Love this woman!


----------



## Grace123

Ange could play professional Poker!


----------



## twinkle.tink

Really? I don't see that as a poker or non committal face at all
I see her seething and biting her back teeth.
To me, that is controlled rage. 

The fact that she was iced out of the SAGs speaks volumes.  

Have they voted on Oscars yet? My machiavellian mind wonders.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> Private, yes..but on company time.



Agree 100% and it is widely known that company email is not ever private email. They are idiots.


----------



## Grace123

twinkle.tink said:


> Really? I don't see that as a poker or non committal face at all
> I see her seething and biting her back teeth.
> To me, that is controlled rage.
> 
> The fact that she was iced out of the SAGs speaks volumes.
> 
> Have they voted on Oscars yet? My machiavellian mind wonders.



lol well maybe you're right. I don't know any pro poker players.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

twinkle.tink said:


> Really? I don't see that as a poker or non committal face at all
> I see her seething and biting her back teeth.
> To me, that is controlled rage.
> 
> The fact that she was iced out of the SAGs speaks volumes.
> 
> Have they voted on Oscars yet? My machiavellian mind wonders.



lol


----------



## Jayne1

twinkle.tink said:


> Really? I don't see that as a poker or non committal face at all
> I see her seething and biting her back teeth.
> To me, that is controlled rage.
> 
> The fact that she was iced out of the SAGs speaks volumes.
> 
> Have they voted on Oscars yet? My machiavellian mind wonders.



Mid January, I think.  She still has time to work the industry, if she desires.



Grace123 said:


> lol well maybe you're right. I don't know any pro poker players.


Me either.  lol


----------



## Grace123

Wow, another tough break. 

http://youtu.be/Q_FNAj15tdk


----------



## Tivo

Oh wow


----------



## NicolesCloset

Well, I wouldn't be too mad if I was angie. I'm sure she's heard worse and perhaps said things about others herself.  Plus we don't really know if they've talked about the whole thing face to face before meeting. Either way, ang is still the belle of the ball.


----------



## Tivo

nicolescloset said:


> well, i wouldn't be too mad if i was angie. I'm sure she's heard worse *and perhaps said things about others herself. *plus we don't really know if they've talked about the whole thing face to face before meeting. Either way, ang is still the belle of the ball.


+1


----------



## lanasyogamama

She kind of looks like she's going to cry at the end of that video


----------



## Chanel522

Bless her heart. Still a class act even under the weather. AND she still looks gorgeous and better than 99.9% of people on their best day!! Idt she's really human...lol


----------



## so confusing

not effing fair, she still looks great with the chicken pox.


----------



## Jayne1

Chanel522 said:


> Bless her heart. Still a class act even under the weather. AND she still looks gorgeous and better than 99.9% of people on their best day!! Idt she's really humanlol


True.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

twinkle.tink said:


> Really? I don't see that as a poker or non committal face at all
> I see her seething and biting her back teeth.
> To me, that is controlled rage.
> 
> The fact that she was iced out of the SAGs speaks volumes.
> 
> Have they voted on Oscars yet? My machiavellian mind wonders.


That's what I see as well.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Don't you get vaccinated against chicken pox as a UN Ambassador?

I had to get it for ordinary travel purposes and I'm not one.


----------



## Tivo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Don't you get vaccinated against chicken pox as a UN Ambassador?
> 
> I had to get it for ordinary travel purposes and I'm not one.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Vaccination usually stops you getting it but it CAN still happen in a milder form. Still pretty uncomfortable though.


----------



## lanasyogamama

An email hack of Sony Pictures - possibly by North Korea and/or the group "Guardians of Peace" for what may be a retaliation for the content/plot of film, "The Interview" - a fictitious comedy starring Seth Rogen and James Franco about two reporters recruited by the CIA to kill North Korean Leader Kim Jong-un - led to many leaked emails which, of course, were very embarrassing. In one email, producer Scott Rudin referred to Angelina Jolie as, "_a minimally talented spoiled brat_" in his discussions with Amy Pascal - Sony Pictures co-chairman.

The above image (wider view below) captures a very awkward accidental meeting between Angelina Jolie and Amy Pascal after an industry breakfast Wednesday morning. In this moment we  several very noteworthy nonverbal signals.




​ Note Jolie's widely open eyelids. With higher levels of anger (rage)  human eyes are open very widely. With lesser anger (mild to moderate  amounts), the eyes are partially closed with considerably tightened  eyelids.

Angelina Jolie is also leaning considerably backwards in this moment,  not feeling very warm and fuzzy to a person who thinks so little of her.  

Pascal's lips are trying to minimize an outward display of greater  emotion as well as an inward crescendo of her emotions - by configuring  in what is known as an "Inward Lip Roll" (ILR). Inward lip rolls are  seen more often with negative emotions, but they may also occur in the  suppression of laughter and joy in socially out-of-context scenarios.

Although this is a still frame and not a video, it is very notable also  that Pascal's thumbs are not touching Angelina's arms/shoulders. This  distancing phenomenon is another signal that Amy Pascal does not really  want to speak with or see, let alone embrace Jolie.

from:  http://www.bodylanguagesuccess.com/2014/12/nonverbal-communication-analysis-no_3.html


----------



## Thingofbeauty

What I find unfair is that Pascal said nothing derogatory about her if I remember. If she's angry with her she's angry at a weak target and the wrong one. In fact, Pascal struck me as being pretty weak for her high position.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> Bless her heart. Still a class act even under the weather. AND she still looks gorgeous and better than 99.9% of people on their best day!! Idt she's really human...lol




Agreed! Hope she makes a speedy recovery..


----------



## Singra

What a weird time to get chicken pox, wonder who she caught it from. 




Thingofbeauty said:


> What I find unfair is that Pascal said nothing derogatory about her if I remember. If she's angry with her she's angry at a weak target and the wrong one. In fact, Pascal struck me as being pretty weak for her high position.



I thought so to, it also feels a little self serving of the media to focus on Pascal and Jolie in this way. 

Like someone else said I doubt Jolie would be that mad, if the emails are any indication of how the industry operates she's probably heard bad things about herself before. It's a good thing emails from CAA or WME weren't leaked... agents are probably worse.


----------



## AEGIS

Angie is giving her a "bish why are you here and touching me" look


----------



## Singra

The THR director's roundtable discussion is up... 




On the possible hostility between Pascal and Jolie... if Jolie is really peeved perhaps it had more to do with Pascal recommending Jolie be replaced by Jennifer Lawrence in the Cleopatra movie... 



> There&#8217;s also an interesting email exchange between Pascal and Brian Helgeland, screenwriter of the planned Cleopatra biopic, with Pascal suggesting that Helgeland dump Angelina Jolie in favor of Lawrence&#8212;an idea Helgeland says he&#8217;s given some thought to.



http://www.thedailybeast.com/articl...male-co-stars.html?via=desktop&source=twitter


----------



## scarlet555

Chiken pox ?!  Hmm don't know if I believe it, but that video she released deserves a sag GG and Oscar nomination.   Who says she is a minimally talented spoiled brat?

Jennifer Lawrence as Cleo, not for me.


----------



## Solemony

Wish her a fast recovery! I had vaccinated for chickenpox when I was young but still came down with that nasty disease. It itches worst than a mosquito bite.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

In the interview she did you could see the chicken pox marks on her chest.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I feel bad for her. She seems to get a little upset at the end. Whatever else, "Unbroken" and Louis' story meant a lot to her.  She's had a really crappy week.


----------



## so confusing

I think her not being able to go to the premiere is really unfortunate from a PR perspective so it surprises me that people think she fabricated the situation to avoid going. I think she and Pitt would have been very business as usual about it if they had had their choice (potential wardrobe ramp up though) and would have shown up and been gracious to fans and that would have largely been the end of this story for them. I don't really think Entertainment Tonight or Access Hollywood or any of the news outlets that would turn up for that would be willing to risk loss of access to her or to Pitt by trying to get a comment from her on the Sony leaks.

If Rudin wants to throw temper tantrums because someone isn't caving to his change of priorities, that's his business, I think that's sort of a everyday kind of thing for him. It sucks that he's two-faced but I doubt anyone in HW is surprised.  

Even without all  of this going on, I think Exodus doing so poorly with critics, and having low box office so far and the criticism it received for its cast probably is probably doing more damage to Cleopatra than Rudin has. (given that AJ could plausibly play someone of Macedonian extraction I don't think all of that carries over but some of it does and would. , Which other actress could plausibly play someone who marries their brother though? Zing!)

 Hopefully they can get focus back on Unbroken and the film can do well or not do well based on its merits.


----------



## Alexenjie

Poor Angie and the chicken pox. That will probably set her schedule back for a week or two (bad timing when her movie is being released). I wonder if the kids will come down with it too?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ha! @ SoCon. Nailed it on all points.

She's spent faaaar too much time on Unbroken to jack up some excuse. It was a labor of love, especially given her connection with Louis Z. The red carpet in Sydney being a prime example. She was gracious with fans and spent over an hour with them at the premiere. Gave lengthy sit-down interviews with our journo's - and that's just Australia.

Agree, Rudin is a well known arsehole, but still I don't think that should excuse his behaviour. The language was just completely inappropriate for the workplace regardless of his long standing relationship with Amy Pascal IMO.

Exodus deserves all the s*it it's getting thrown at it. The conversations on the casting alone made me blanche. 

Agreed - _Unbroken_ should be judged on it's own merits and not what is going on in the peripheral.


----------



## Grace123

Speaking of Pitt, where IS he? Shouldn't he be around offering support?


----------



## so confusing

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ha! @ SoCon. Nailed it on all points.
> 
> She's spent faaaar too much time on Unbroken to jack up some excuse. It was a labor of love, especially given her connection with Louis Z. The red carpet in Sydney being a prime example. She was gracious with fans and spent over an hour with them at the premiere. Gave lengthy sit-down interviews with our journo's - and that's just Australia.
> 
> *Agree, Rudin is a well known arsehole, but still I don't think that should excuse his behaviour. The language was just completely inappropriate for the workplace regardless of his long standing relationship with Amy Pascal IMO.*
> 
> Exodus deserves all the s*it it's getting thrown at it. The conversations on the casting alone made me blanche.
> 
> Agreed - _Unbroken_ should be judged on it's own merits and not what is going on in the peripheral.



Agreed, I think when I said "that's his business" that was a poor choice of words. The whole series of emails is unbelievably unprofessional and inexcusable.  Also weirdly unproductive from a business point of view, meaning it seems like a lot of people do a lot of communicating that doesn't achieve much and wastes everyone's time and none of them can manage situations very well.  To have that level of professional dysfunction in people that senior is astounding.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting article on Scott Rudin from 2007

http://gawker.com/243908/new-yorks-worst-bosses-scott-rudin

Read the comments too...more stories.


----------



## Swanky

So funny. . .   if this was anyone else there'd be discussion about how calculated and planned this is.


----------



## Singra

^ Detailed and planned... The email leak or the chicken pox?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't think this is a Liz Taylor/Butterfield 8 situation...lol


----------



## Grace123

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So funny. . .   if this was anyone else there'd be discussion about how calculated and planned this is.



Funny you should say that:


http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/sony-exec-amy-pascal-fired-emails-source-article-1.2044435
Sony's Amy Pascal likely to be fired over leaked emails that exposed cruel and racially tinged comments
Producer Scott Rudin called Angelina Jolie a 'minimally talented spoiled brat.' Hack also exposed he and Pascal making insenstive jokes about President *****'s movie preference
BY LARRY MCSHANE  NEW YORK DAILY NEWS Saturday, December 13, 2014, 6:41 PM A A A
120
19
56
SHARE THIS URL

Source tells Daily News that Sony exec Amy Pascal will likely be fired over insensitive comments revealed in leaked emails.
KEVORK DJANSEZIAN/REUTERS
Source tells Daily News that Sony exec Amy Pascal will likely be fired over insensitive comments revealed in leaked emails.
Hotshot executive Amy Pascal is likely to lose her job over the leaked emails that exposed a nasty side to her reign at Sony Entertainment, a source told the Daily News.

Amy will be getting fired to set an example, the source indicated Saturday as Pascals future hung in the balance. Everyone is really upset because Amy is beloved and a good person.

The 56-year-old Sony co-chair was actually hurt by her generally positive public image when the hacked emails were leaked  reportedly in retaliation for the upcoming film The Interview.

Since its a surprise for Amys image, it had a larger impact and they are deciding if keeping her will make things worse for the companys image, the source said.

The Interview, greenlighted by Pascal, features James Franco and Seth Rogen as bumbling journalists dispatched to assassinate Korean leader Kim Jong Un.

The Rev. Al Sharpton, who spoke directly to Pascal after her cruel comments and racially tinged emails were made public, was among those questioning her future at Sony.

She kept saying over and over again thats not who she is, Sharpton told The News.

Pascal and producer Scott Rudin (l.) both apologized for their cruel and racially insensitive remarks in emails. 
NEILSON BARNARD/GETTY IMAGES
Pascal and producer Scott Rudin (l.) both apologized for their cruel and racially insensitive remarks in emails. 
She apologized over and over.

But I told her that when I listen to the words, if they were said by somebody of another race about somebody of another race, they would not be tolerated.

The latest fallout from the hacking disaster came when insulted superstar Angelina Jolie announced she was suffering from chicken pox and would not be available to promote her latest film.

Jolie was the director of Unbroken, the dramatic story of former Olympian Louis Zamperini.

She will miss Mondays Los Angeles premiere after releasing a statement claiming she would be home itching and missing everyone.

The actress/director even went so far as to release a photo of her spots.

06101313823

Sony's Amy Pasca and Angelina Jolie share a glance in 2010 at the Graumans' Chinese Theatre in Hollywood, California.

*Sony execs told The News that the chicken pox story was just a cover for Jolies rage at the insults hurled in the emails.
*
In an email to Pascal, producer Scott Rudin described the Oscar winner as a minimally talented spoiled brat.

Branding expert Dorie Clark said Pascal could survive the viral scandal if she has the support of other Sony executives  and if the bottom line means anything.

Sonys revenues were up 13% this past fiscal year. Under Pascal, Sony Pictures has seen 95 movies reach No. 1 domestically since 2000, according to the studios website.

Whats going to decide her future now is how close she is with her boss and what kind of relationship she has with the board, Clark said.

It depends on how many people there are in Hollywood who want to put a knife in her back.

Some of the emails involved racially insensitive remarks regarding President *****

Some of the emails involved racially insensitive remarks regarding President *****
A series of emails between Pascal and Rudin forced both to apologize  particularly those that referred to President ***** as a likely fan of movies about slavery.

Pascal issued a public mea culpa to the White House over those emails.

Her supporters at Sony are hoping her willingness to take the blame and say, Im sorry, may yet save her career.

Amy is very, very loved and is a strong woman in the industry, the source said. She just made a mistake.

The flood of emails even revealed problems with the latest installment of one of the movie business most reliable characters  British spy James Bond.

The upcoming $300 million-plus Spectre was plagued by problems in its climatic third act, according to emails obtained by Gawker.


The flood of emails even revealed problems with the latest installment of one of the movie business most reliable characters  British spy James Bond, played by Daniel Craig (above).
There needs to be some kind of a TWIST rather than a series of watery chases with guns, read one snippy script note written in August.

The leaks on the Sam Mendes-directed movie included the entire script, an assortment of emails and various notes about reworking the project before its 2015 release.

Shooting began last week on the troubled project, which again stars Daniel Craig.

Productions are still moving forward, said Sony spokesman Robert Lawson, refuting reports that the leaks had shut down the film.

Other no-longer secret emails revealed that Sony was considering a legal campaign to force Bill Murrays participation in the long-rumored Ghostbusters sequel.

The emails also contained charges of bullying, racism and sexual harassment.

lmcshane@nydailynews.com


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Amy Pascal is getting canned because they can't fire Scott Rudin. He doesn't actually work FOR the studio but WITH them.

I'd love to see them try to get Bill Murray to do something he didnt want to......lol


----------



## Singra

Oh give me a break.... If Jolie is so angry over those comments to the point of manufacturing an illness than she is a "minimally talented spoiled brat".

Hollywood is the lamest.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Do people really believe she's faking chicken pox?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Do people really believe she's faking chicken pox?



She had marks in that video and she looked pretty sick to me. I really doubt she'd go as far as faking an illness. Goodness.


----------



## Singra

I doubt she'd be faking, it doesn't seem like her PR MO... she gets out of a lot of things by just showing up, flashing an enigmatic smile and not saying much so I don't see why that wouldn't work in this situation.

...but the timing of it makes it hard not to suspect she's faking, in the video she didn't look that sick to me but she did have spots on her chest so I guess it's legit... I don't know that I care all that much at the end of the day.


----------



## Tivo

Singra said:


> Oh give me a break.... If Jolie is so angry over those comments to the point of manufacturing an illness than she is a "minimally talented spoiled brat".
> 
> Hollywood is the lamest.


People fake illnesses everyday to get out of work/obligations. If she's faking she wouldn't be the first or the last.


----------



## Nathalya

tivo said:


> people fake illnesses everyday to get out of work/obligations. If she's faking she wouldn't be the first or the last.



+1


----------



## Chanel522

Angelina has never seemed like she would be someone to cower to anything/anyone, so I would highly highly doubt she's faking chicken pox. I mean, c'mon, lol...chicken pox?! She could fake the flu, stomach virus, pink eye...why chicken pox? 

She didn't look like she felt well in the video and she appeared genuinely upset at the very end of it. I've had chicken pox before and they're miserable &#128543;


----------



## Grace123

Tivo said:


> People fake illnesses everyday to get out of work/obligations. If she's faking she wouldn't be the first or the last.




Gasp!! Who on earth would this???!!!  &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Tivo

Chanel522 said:


> Angelina has never seemed like she would be someone to cower to anything/anyone, so I would highly highly doubt she's faking chicken pox. I mean, c'mon, lol...chicken pox?! She could fake the flu, stomach virus, pink eye...why chicken pox?
> 
> She didn't look like she felt well in the video and she appeared genuinely upset at the very end of it. I've had chicken pox before and they're miserable &#128543;


I don't think it's about cowering. If she faked it I bet it's more about "I don't feel like doing it and so I'm not going. Rather stay home and love on my kids. I don't need this sh*t right now."


----------



## LavenderIce

Chanel522 said:


> Angelina has never seemed like she would be someone to cower to anything/anyone, so I would highly highly doubt she's faking chicken pox. I mean, c'mon, lol...chicken pox?! She could fake the flu, stomach virus, pink eye...why chicken pox?
> 
> She didn't look like she felt well in the video and she appeared genuinely upset at the very end of it. I've had chicken pox before and they're miserable &#128543;



ITA.  This was her passion project.  I don't think those leaked emails would stop her from doing promo for it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Exactly..sad to see people think she's faking it...


----------



## Sweetpea83

so confusing said:


> Agreed, I think when I said "that's his business" that was a poor choice of words. The whole series of emails is unbelievably unprofessional and inexcusable.  Also weirdly unproductive from a business point of view, meaning it seems like a lot of people do a lot of communicating that doesn't achieve much and wastes everyone's time and none of them can manage situations very well.  To have that level of professional dysfunction in people that senior is astounding.




This all day...


----------



## bag-princess

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^ Exactly..sad to see people think she's faking it...




it's nothing to joke about at her age.  i got it when i was 16 and i prayed for death!!
it was hell!!  i can't imagine what it was like for her!


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't believe for a second that Angie would miss promoting her movie just because of those stupid e-mails. I think this movie means more to Angie than anything she has ever done. 

I just looked it up and chicken pox is normally more severe when you get it as an adult. That sucks for her.


----------



## scarlet555

I don't think it's the email she's pissed about.  It's the sag awards she didnt get nominated and jennifer Aniston did for cake.  They are not in the same category but still, both women pushed for those movies and if her movie was better than cake, I'd b pissed too.   But she should know being nominated and winning could be hollywood politics so ....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...here we go...Angie vs Jen - again. I don't really think either of fhem care.


----------



## wordpast

Agree with those that believe she is not faking it. This movie is one of her "babies".  I don't believe for a minute that she would miss out on promoting it and getting Louis's (who she really connected with apparently) story out there because of that email or hollywood drama.


----------



## Grace123

The thing I don't get about these leaked emails is why pick ones about AJ that, IMO, just aren't that interesting or surprising? I would guess that there may be emails  available about celebs that are way juicer than her being spoiled? I mean what actor/actress isn't??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's not just her though. There are more leaks coming apparently.

The James Bond script got leaked. A discussion  about Leonardo diCaprio being a prat.


----------



## so confusing

and the differing pay scales for the actors in American Hustle.  which was incredibly depressing.


----------



## Grace123

Not a shocker about Leo.


----------



## Tivo

so confusing said:


> and the differing pay scales for the actors in American Hustle.  which was incredibly depressing.


Hey now! You can't just drop a bomb like that and walk away! Details???


----------



## Swanky

The e-mails revealed that the female actresses were paid less than the males.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> The e-mails revealed that the female actresses were paid less than the males.


Of course. But that isn't breaking news. How much less were they paid? Was it a significant amount?


----------



## Swanky

You'd have to look it up   I just read the gist of it.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here's a link 

http://screencrush.com/jennifer-lawrence-amy-adams-wage-gap/


----------



## so confusing

The Daily Beast reports that an email dated 5 December 2013 sent by Andrew Gumpert, president of business affairs and administration for Columbia Pictures, the Sony subsidiary which financed American Hustle, details the lack of wage parity.

The email, which was sent to Amy Pascal, co-chair of Sony Pictures Entertainment, reads: Got a steve warren/gretchen rush call that its unfair the male actors get 9% in the pool and jennifer is only at 7pts. Warren and Rush are Lawrences legal representatives.

You may recall Jennifer was at 5 (amy was and is at 7) and WE anted in 2 extra points for Jennifer to get her up to 7. If anyone needs to top jennifer up its megan. BUT I think amy and Jennifer are tied so upping JL, ups AA. AA and Amy refer to the films other female lead, Amy Adams; Megan is Megan Ellison, head of Annapurna Pictures, which financed the film with Columbia.

Gumpert added, The current talent deals are: ORussell: 9%; Cooper: 9%; Bale: 9%; [Jeremy] Renner: 9%; Lawrence: 7%; Adams: 7%.

Pascal, who has been seriously embarrassed by the email leaks this week, replied: There is truth here.

~~~
I understand why Jennifer Lawrence would make less, her part was small (though memorable) but why would Amy Adams make less than Renner?  Cooper was one of the executive producers so he would make more than someone who was solely an actor.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Here's a link
> 
> http://screencrush.com/jennifer-lawrence-amy-adams-wage-gap/




That is horrible. I don't get WHY you can't pay women who do the same job and who are more sought after the same pay or MORE than the men?! Ugh.


----------



## Tivo

Kitties Are Cute said:


> That is horrible. I don't get WHY you can't pay women who do the same job and who are more sought after the same pay or MORE than the men?! Ugh.


Because when people believe you are of less worth simply "because," they pay you less and pretend its not a big deal. Hollywood deserves to implode. It's best days are in the rear view mirror.


----------



## Singra

^ Here's an article about (the falling) salaries in HWood... http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-salaries-revealed-movie-stars-737321




Grace123 said:


> The thing I don't get about these leaked emails is why pick ones about AJ that, IMO, just aren't that interesting or surprising? I would guess that there may be emails  available about celebs that are way juicer than her being spoiled? I mean what actor/actress isn't??



Here's a link to an article about some of the other actors spoken about... http://pagesix.com/2014/12/14/latest-sony-leaks-reveal-dicaprio-dissed-clooney-woes/

Leo is dissed, George Clooney is revealed to be thin skinned, someone disses Will Smith's children and apparently Pascal really likes Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Grace123

Singra said:


> Here's a link to an article about some of the other actors spoken about... http://pagesix.com/2014/12/14/latest-sony-leaks-reveal-dicaprio-dissed-clooney-woes/
> 
> 
> 
> Leo is dissed, George Clooney is revealed to be thin skinned, someone disses Will Smith's children and apparently Pascal really likes Ryan Gosling.




Thank you!!


----------



## Tivo

Singra said:


> ^ Here's an article about (the falling) salaries in HWood... http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/hollywood-salaries-revealed-movie-stars-737321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a link to an article about some of the other actors spoken about... http://pagesix.com/2014/12/14/latest-sony-leaks-reveal-dicaprio-dissed-clooney-woes/
> 
> Leo is dissed, George Clooney is revealed to be thin skinned, someone disses Will Smith's children and apparently Pascal really likes Ryan Gosling.


Those numbers are vomit inducing. Poor them. Only not. 250k is a lot of money. These people are completely detached from reality. So much greed and vanity. Years of dancing to the devil's tune and for what? To have him burn the entire thing down anyway. Now movie stars are running to TV because suddenly it's not "taboo," anymore. Before long every movie star in Tinseltown will be hankering for their own TV show.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I remember when TV was taboo, looked down upon. Then shows like Twin Peaks, Hill Street Blues, St Elsewhere, ER and NYPD Blue came and proved if you had great scripts and vision it would attract talent. And it did. A lot of those shows were groundbreaking. And then HBO came and broke the mould again.

Back to Angelina, I couldn't see her doing one - I think the closest she got was _Gia_.

With regards to the salaries of stars - it _is_ obscene by our standards but I get it - the studios make millions and sometimes _billions_ of these people. I think it's fair they get a % of it.


----------



## Tivo

Not for nothing, but Angelina need not concern herself with playing Cleopatra, imo. She's lost her looks and I don't care to watch 2014 Angelina in all her sickly glory onscreen for 2.5 hours. She should've done it back when she looked like this 

That ship has sailed.


----------



## Chanel522

I think she would make a beautiful Cleopatra!


----------



## Grace123

Tivo said:


> Not for nothing, but Angelina need not concern herself with playing Cleopatra, imo. She's lost her looks and I don't care to watch 2014 Angelina in all her sickly glory onscreen for 2.5 hours. She should've done it back when she looked like this
> 
> That ship has sailed.



++1 

But I also think that Elizabeth Taylor handled Cleo quite nicely and perhaps they should just leave it alone and try to find fresh material.


----------



## jillybr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Do people really believe she's faking chicken pox?


*"Sony execs told The News that the chicken pox story was just a cover for Jolies rage at the insults hurled in the emails.*"

How a Sony execs know this??? Unbroken is a Universal Movie .... 

Sony exec has no credibility to speak after all this controversy


----------



## lallybelle

Once again. Why would she fake Chicken Pox? She was out & about and doing PR/appearances all through the week as this story was coming out. She wouldn't miss  the premier of her pet project because of it. So stupid.


----------



## Singra

If there are rumours coming from Sony execs that she faked illness it just shows you what a snake pit HWood is. 



Also if stories from tabloid sites are to be believed there may be some support in the industry for Rudin's comment...



> The Jolie e-mails, in which Rudin insists that director David Fincher pass on Jolie&#8217;s &#8220;Cleopatra&#8221; biopic in favor of a Steve Jobs project, are a different story &#8212; they go only to her character and talent level. *They&#8217;re electrifying precisely because Rudin may be giving voice to a quiet, commonly held sentiment.*
> 
> &#8220;I think people were applauding him for being so forthcoming in defense of the Jobs project,&#8221; says the ex-protégé, who is now at a major studio. &#8220;He doesn&#8217;t bow to celebrity. It&#8217;s about the work. *Status doesn&#8217;t impress him.&#8221;



According to this article although Rudin has a reputation as being a first class A-hole he's also a very shrewd, smart man who is well respected by writers and directors... 



> &#8220;On those e-mails, he&#8217;s looking out for the person he believes is the real talent there &#8212; and that&#8217;s Fincher, not Jolie,&#8221; says the producer&#8217;s friend. &#8220;He&#8217;s a very shrewd judge of character, and he does not put up with misbehaving stars.&#8221;
> 
> Rudin is also a voracious consumer of culture &#8212; art, theater, film, music and books. Among other titles, he holds the options for &#8220;Blood Meridian,&#8221; &#8220;The Marriage Plot,&#8221; &#8220;The Flamethrowers,&#8221; &#8220;The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier & Clay&#8221; and &#8220;Beautiful Ruins.&#8221;
> 
> &#8220;He&#8217;s probably the most well-read person in show business,&#8221; says Rudin&#8217;s ex-protégé.
> 
> As a producer, Rudin lives and dies by the material he acquires and the talent he can attract. His taste level and instincts are highly respected, and he has the box office to back him up. Chris Rock recently told The New Yorker that it was Rudin who convinced him to switch gears with the 2011 Broadway play &#8220;The Motherf&#8211;ker With the Hat.&#8221;
> 
> On the whole, says Rudin&#8217;s friend, the producer is &#8220;much closer to writers and directors: the late Mike Nichols, David Fincher, Stephen Daldry, Aaron Sorkin.&#8221; The respect is mutual: &#8220;When you get notes from Scott, you&#8217;re getting notes from someone who really knows how a script is put together. He&#8217;s not a dilettante.&#8221;
> 
> He is also, quietly and privately, exceptionally generous. &#8220;He&#8217;s paid for innumerable people&#8217;s college educations,&#8221; says his friend. &#8220;If I were ever in trouble, he&#8217;d be someone I&#8217;d turn to.&#8221;



If all of that is true maybe Rudin's comment and Pascal's lack of defence do sting more than usual.


More about Rudin AKA Hollywood's biggest A-hole  --> http://pagesix.com/2014/12/14/the-man-known-as-hollywoods-biggest-a-hole/


----------



## jillybr

Singra said:


> If there are rumours coming from Sony execs that she faked illness it just shows you what a snake pit HWood is.
> 
> 
> 
> Also if stories from tabloid sites are to be believed there may be some support in the industry for Rudin's comment...
> 
> 
> 
> According to this article although Rudin has a reputation as being a first class A-hole he's also a very shrewd, smart man who is well respected by writers and directors...
> 
> 
> 
> If all of that is true maybe Rudin's comment and Pascal's lack of defence do sting more than usual.
> 
> 
> More about Rudin AKA Hollywood's biggest A-hole  --> http://pagesix.com/2014/12/14/the-man-known-as-hollywoods-biggest-a-hole/



Scott spoke badly of everyone even Amy Pascal, David Fincher ..... Angelina unlike many other artists do not have intermediate or a large agency to protect her then this generate  tension.
 And for a woman actress impose and fight for what she believes this scare and intimidate a sexist industry that is Hollywood.
 And Scott not even had the courage to say what he thought in the face of Angelina.
 After losing David Fincher for Jobs, in another email he asks what  director Angelina wanted.


----------



## jillybr

Scott and Amy Pascal should have been honest and told that they did not want David Fincher for Cleopatra.

 And Jobs is a project that  Sony not wanted, Amy Pascal even in another email say that she  will  return  Jobs to Scott for him to make the movie with another studio, and when he says that will make with Universal .... . she is upset .... LOL

 In other mail exchanged between Amy and other Sony executives it is clear that would not take well to make a film about a competitor  of Sony (Apple) that Sony Japan would not approve.

 And now other email which appears Martin Scorsese interested in Cleopatra with Jolie, DiCaprio and Daniel Day Lewis and Francis Ford Coppola in case things did not work with Scorsese , he was interested.


----------



## angelcove

What a mess! I'm trying to keep up with all the news/gossip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt Covers for Sick Angelina Jolie at 'Unbroken' Event*


*Brad Pitt* poses with  *Roger Deakins* and actor *Josh Brolin* while attending the_ *Unbroken Roger Deakins Image Exhibition*_ held at the AMC Century City on Sunday (December 14) in Los Angeles.
The 50-year-old actor attended the event to cover for his wife *Angelina Jolie*, who directed the movie and had to cancel her appearance at all events this weekend due to a mild bout of chicken pox.
Earlier in the day, a brunch was held to celebrate the new movie and *Chris Martin* sang the song he wrote for the film.


Source: http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/15/brad-pitt-covers-for-sick-angelina-jolie-at-unbroken-event/


----------



## Sweetpea83

I watched Fury yesterday...wow Brad looked really good in it..body wise!  Great movie, btw..


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Sony lawyer tells media to stop reporting on material stolen by hackers*

*As it tries to recover from a devastating cyber attack, Sony Pictures is asking news organizations, including CNN, to stop examining and publicizing the corporate secrets that hackers have made public.*

 Attorney David Boies said Sunday that the hackers' tactics are part of "an ongoing campaign explicitly seeking to prevent [Sony] from distributing a motion picture." 


"The perpetrators of the theft have threatened" Sony employees, Boies wrote in letters to news organizations, using the SPE abbreviation for Sony Pictures Entertainment. 
 He said the hackers are "using the dissemination of both private and company information for the stated purpose of materially harming SPE unless SPE submits and withdraws the motion picture from distribution." 
 Boies' language strongly suggested that Sony is, in effect, being blackmailed by the anonymous hackers to stop the forthcoming film "The Interview" from being released. 
 Sony has not publicly said that before, nor has it accused any particular group of being behind November's crippling cyber attack. 
 But cyber security experts have fingered North Korea as a possible source of the attack. The North Korean regime has condemned "The Interview," a comedy starring Seth Rogen and James Franco, because its plot involves the attempted assassination of Kim Jong-Un. 


Boies did not respond to a request for further comment on Sunday. 


In the three-page letter to the legal offices of several news organizations, Boies said Sony "does not consent to your possession, review, copying, dissemination, publication, uploading, downloading, or making any use of the stolen information." 
 Furthermore, he said he was requesting "your cooperation in destroying" the materials. 
 Boies said that if the news organizations "used or disseminated" the materials, Sony "will have no choice but to hold you responsible." 
 Many news organizations, big and small, have been reporting on the revelations from the document dumps. In some cases, the hackers have tipped off journalists to new troves of private emails, budgets, scripts and other materials. 
 "Essentially, we've done their bidding," Variety co-editor in chief Andrew Wallenstein said on CNN's "Reliable Sources" on Sunday. "We've maximized the exposure to this content. I don't do that lightly." 
 "But on the other hand, it was going to get out there anyway, and we have to be part of the conversation," Wallenstein said in defending his decision to publish excerpts from the documents. 
 Along with CNN, The New York Times, The Hollywood Reporter and Re/code reported receiving letters from Boies on Sunday afternoon. 
 A Sony spokeswoman said the studio had no comment on the legal action. 


Source: http://money.cnn.com/2014/12/14/media/sony-hack-lawyer-media/index.html?iid=HP_LN&hpt=hp_inthenews


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Pitt fills in for 'scratchy' Jolie at 'Unbroken' premiere*

LOS ANGELES  When there is a person down in the Pitt-Jolie household, the others stand up.
So when Angelina Jolie was not able to make it to the Hollywood premiere of her movie _Unbroken_ on Monday night due to chicken pox, husband Brad Pitt stepped in.
Pitt  was not alone. He attended the Hollywood black carpet with their sons  Maddox, 13, and Pax, 10, and daughter Shiloh, 8. Pitt's parents Jane and  William also attended.
It was a Pitt-Jolie show of force.
Pitt  did not speak to USA TODAY on the carpet. But he did greet the family  members of Louis Zamperini, the World War II war prisoner on whom the  inspirational movie is based (who died in July at age 97).
Pitt  spoke to Zamperini's son Luke and daughter Cynthia Garris, explaining  that Jolie was "scratchy," "itchy"  and "scabby" but generally in "good  spirits" despite missing the event.
Jolie announced on Friday that she was going to miss the premiere and other _Unbroken_ events due to chicken pox.
"You have to laugh at the timing," Jolie said in a statement last week "I was sure nothing could stop me from supporting _Unbroken_. I am heartbroken to miss our premiere."
It came on the heels of a rough week for the uber-star. Last Tuesday, she was pulled unwittingly into the Sony hacking scandal when emails from producer Scott Rudin to Sony Pictures co-chairman Amy Pascal leaked, calling her a "minimally-talented spoiled brat." Rudin has since apologized.
_Unbroken, _an epic film with awards buzz, was also shut out of the Golden Globe nominations last week. 
When news of the chicken pox broke, Garris said she immediately e-mailed Jolie.
"I  told her how much I loved her and how I couldn't believe what a crazy  week she had," Garris said. "But she handles things with such serenity.  She said she was going to hang out during the premiere with my Dad's  portrait. Just alone. And she was going to raise a glass to him."
"And with Brad, his parents and the kids here, she's covered," Garris said.


"We  wanted our father and Angelina here. But neither of them could come,"  Luke Zamperini said. "We're sad for her. But we got Brad, and that's a  pretty good consolation prize."
Inside  the theater, the Jolie-Pitt clan took up an entire theater row. Pitt  did not speak, but warmly stood to hug Jack O'Connell, the star of the  movie.
Universal  Studios chairman Donna Langley expressed Jolie's "disappointment" about  missing the event. Langley read a letter from Jolie:
"When  I imagined this night in my mind, I always imagined I'd be sitting in a  theater with Louie," the letter said. "But if Louie taught me anything,  it was to see the positive and take what comes."




Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...tt-fills-in-angelina-jolie-unbroken/20465761/


----------



## Swanky

*Like mother, like daughter, like father! Shiloh Jolie-Pitt looks the spitting image of Angelina and Brad at the Unbroken premiere in LA with dad and brothers*
Shiloh Jolie-Pitt looked the perfect picture of her mother and father on Monday night.
The eight-year old clearly has inherited Angelina Jolie's beauty, and showed up at the premiere of Unbroken showcasing the style of her Brad Pitt.

Wearing a sharp suit and a hairstyle reminiscent of her dad's from the Nighties, Shiloh certainly stole focus as she lined up with her brothers on the red carpet in Los Angeles. 









Adorable: Brad Pitt suited up with his sons Pax and Maddox as well as daughter Shiloh at the Hollywood premiere of Unbroken on Monday

'Shiloh, we feel, has Montenegro style...She likes to dress like a boy,' Angelina told Vanity Fair back in 2010.
'She wants to be a boy. So we had to cut her hair. She likes to wear boys everything. She thinks shes one of the brothers...She dresses like a little dude. She likes tracksuits, she likes [regular] suits.'
The self-possessed girl developed her unique, androgynous style early on and it reportedly confused her conservative ********** grandmother Jane Pitt.   








Angelina told Vanity Fair back in 2010: 'Shiloh, we feel, has Montenegro style...She likes to dress like a boy. She wants to be a boy. So we had to cut her hair.  She thinks shes one of the brothers'











 
Confident: The self-possessed girl developed her unique, androgynous style early on (pictured November 21 & February 5)

When she was three, the first biological child of Brangelina began to only answer to the name John.
'We've got to call her John,' Brad told an interviewer in 2010, noting that when he started to ask, 'Shi, do you want...' she would interrupt with: "John. I'm John."' Brad continued: 'I'll say, "John, would you like some orange juice?" And she goes, "No!"'

'Jane still insists on buying her fairy costumes and princess dresses, which Angelina finds very disrespectful,' a source told the Evening Standard in 2012.  


Brad - who turns 51 on Thursday - was sweetly stepping in for his wife Angelina, who bizarrely contracted chickenpox.
'I just want to be clear and honest about why I will be missing the Unbroken events in the next few days,' the 39-year-old actress apologised on NBC News last Friday.
'I will be home, itching and missing everyone.'
It's the two-time Oscar winner's second major directorial effort - a biopic on WWII POW Louis Zamperini - which hits US theatres December 25 and UK theatres December 26. 






Daddy cool: Brad seemed to be deep in conversation with son Pax as the gang posed up a storm on the red carpet 


Brad skipped a necktie, but his dapper mini-mes - including Pax, 11, Maddox, 13 - all wore one with their black and grey formal-wear.
Joining the Jolie-Pitt family was Brad's father William, also looking sharp in a black and grey suit.
The Fury hunk has been very supportive of Jolie, even filling in for her Sunday during the Unbroken Roger Deakins Image Exhibition at AMC Century City.  







A source told the Evening Standard in 2012: 'Jane [Pitt, R] still insists on buying her fairy costumes and princess dresses, which Angelina finds very disrespectful'







Pitt's parents: Joining the Jolie-Pitt family was Brad's father William, also looking sharp in a black and grey suit

Not seen at the TCL Chinese Theatre were the couple's twins Knox & Vivienne, 6, and daughter Zahara, who turns 10 next month.
The A-listers will next star together in the 1970s romance By the Sea, which Jolie wrote and directed.
The 'intimate character-driven drama' focuses on a former dancer called Vanessa and her writer husband Roland traveling France together. 








 
Intimate character-driven drama: The A-listers known as 'Brangelina' will next star together in the 1970s romance By the Sea, which Jolie wrote and directed (pictured November 3)

The newlyweds haven't acted together since the 2005 assassin comedy Mr. & Mrs. Smith, which grossed $478 million at the box office.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2875573/Brad-Pitt-suits-sons-Maddox-Pax-daughter-Shiloh-Unbroken-premiere-LA-Angelina-recovers-chickenpox.html#ixzz3M4VUFPzb


----------



## Sasha2012

Shiloh Jolie-Pitt looked the perfect picture of her mother and father on Monday night.

The eight-year old clearly has inherited Angelina Jolie's beauty, and showed up at the premiere of Unbroken showcasing the style of her Brad Pitt.

Wearing a sharp suit and a hairstyle reminiscent of her dad's from the Nighties, Shiloh certainly stole focus as she lined up with her brothers on the red carpet in Los Angeles. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gelina-recovers-chickenpox.html#ixzz3M4W1QNZU


----------



## berrydiva

I'm not sure I care enough but I'm going to ask anyway, why do they let Shiloh dress like a boy? I get that she's a tomboy (maybe?) but every time I see pics of her, she looks like a boy. I also get that they're allowing her to express herself so...I don't really know what I'm asking...I'm just confused.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I think she loves it and they let her be. I think from what I read that Audrey Hepburn was also a tomboy and she grew up to have the "I believe in pink" saying as one of her most famous quotes so maybe Shiloh might girly it up when she's older, lol.


----------



## Swanky

Would you suggest them forcing her to be someone she's not?
I'd let her be herself too.


----------



## berrydiva

^No. *sigh* Hence saying "they're allowing her to express herself" and expressing that I really "don't care enough" (if she's dressed that way). lol.


----------



## erinrose

I think it´s great they let her dress the way she feels. Don´t see why that would be a problem. I´ve always thought she might actually want to be a boy and dresses as such.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

What about the kids? Did any of them get the chicken pox? Its highly contagious. Maybe they've been through it already.


----------



## kemilia

Maybe they've had the chickenpox vaccine (I think there is such a thing).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Spitting image of Jon Voight and Ang.


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> Spitting image of Jon Voight and Ang.




she is his mini me!!!  OMG


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I have a coworker who says they need to make Shiloh dress like a girl because she's a girl. She's very old-fashioned in her thinking (everyone should be married before having kids, etc), and I don't say anything, but I do believe you should let your kids dress the way they please (to an extent, of course). If Shiloh feels like she IS a boy, and it's not a just a stylistic phase, then it will be very difficult for her, so the support of her parents is crucial.


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Spitting image of Jon Voight and Ang.


 
She looks so much like her mama...with a bit of Brad, imo.


----------



## Grace123

Shilo is so beautiful, just stunning.  She is going to be much more beautiful than either of her parents; they should be proud of producing such a child. Personally, I'd love to see her in a dress, just because she is so pretty, not because I think she should do it because she's a girl.


----------



## bisbee

I think they are doing the absolutely best thing they can for their child...forcing her to dress like a girl would do terrible damage, IMO. 

Perhaps she will change as she gets older...maybe not.  I'm sure they will continue to support her, no matter what her choice will be.


----------



## Sweetpea83

bisbee said:


> I think they are doing the absolutely best thing they can for their child...forcing her to dress like a girl would do terrible damage, IMO.
> 
> Perhaps she will change as she gets older...maybe not.  I'm sure they will continue to support her, no matter what her choice will be.


 
Well said..


----------



## Lounorada

Shiloh is a stunningly beautiful girl. A great mix of both Ang & Brad.


----------



## Lounorada

bisbee said:


> I think they are doing the absolutely best thing they can for their child...forcing her to dress like a girl would do terrible damage, IMO.
> 
> Perhaps she will change as she gets older...maybe not.  I'm sure they will continue to support her, no matter what her choice will be.


 
I agree.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bisbee said:


> I think they are doing the absolutely best thing they can for their child...forcing her to dress like a girl would do terrible damage, IMO.
> 
> Perhaps she will change as she gets older...maybe not.  I'm sure they will continue to support her, no matter what her choice will be.



Great post

Shiloh seems pretty confident. And that's a great gift to give a child.  A sense of self. I think she's just fine. 

It's the people who are trying force her to her to fit THEIR idea of who she should be that need to back off.


----------



## Grace123

I think it's weird that all the 'boys' wore a suit, but Brad didn't.


----------



## slowlikehoney

bisbee said:


> I think they are doing the absolutely best thing they can for their child...forcing her to dress like a girl would do terrible damage, IMO.
> 
> Perhaps she will change as she gets older...maybe not.  I'm sure they will continue to support her, no matter what her choice will be.




So true!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Grace123 said:


> Shilo is so beautiful, just stunning.  She is going to be much more beautiful than either of her parents; they should be proud of producing such a child. Personally, I'd love to see her in a dress, just because she is so pretty, not because I think she should do it because she's a girl.



I know you're complimenting her, but parents shouldn't be proud just because they produced a pretty child.


----------



## Grace123

Why not? Of course they can be proud if she's smart, kind, blah blah, but why not that she's beautiful? Is this politically incorrect?

Can't even make an innocent compliment in this thread without being chided. Oh well. &#128586;&#128547;


----------



## prettyprincess

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I have a coworker who says they need to make Shiloh dress like a girl because she's a girl. She's very old-fashioned in her thinking (everyone should be married before having kids, etc), and I don't say anything, but I do believe you should let your kids dress the way they please (to an extent, of course). If Shiloh feels like she IS a boy, and it's not a just a stylistic phase, then it will be very difficult for her, so the support of her parents is crucial.



I always thought that they were the ones who have been dressing her like a boy since she was a baby


----------



## Sweetpea83

^No, she has been seen photographed with girly clothes as a baby/toddler.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Whoa, totally a mixture of both her parents...


Haha @ Brad's hair..


http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ge-of-young-angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-20141612


----------



## prettyprincess

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^No, she has been seen photographed with girly clothes as a baby/toddler.


Oh ok. Hopefully she'll grow out of the tomboy phase, shes a beautiful little girl. I wonder if their kids will get into acting.


----------



## Swanky

Hopefully she grows up to be healthy and happy no matter what she's wearing.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

prettyprincess said:


> Oh ok. Hopefully she'll grow out of the tomboy phase, shes a beautiful little girl. I wonder if their kids will get into acting.



I don't understand this comment. Why does it matter if she does or does not grow out of the tomboy phase?   She looks like a happy kid to me. Probably because her parents are giving her the freedom to be who she is.


----------



## prettyprincess

Imo, its strange that an 8 year old girl is wearing a boys suit. Would it be normal for a little boy to be wearing a dress to a premiere? When she was 2 she was photographed in boys clothes, which tells me its her parents that dressed her like that and now shes just used to it. What 2 yr old knows anything about gender roles.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

prettyprincess said:


> Imo, its strange that an 8 year old girl is wearing a boys suit. Would it be normal for a little boy to be wearing a dress to a premiere? When she was 2 she was photographed in boys clothes, which tells me its her parents that dressed her like that and now shes just used to it. What 2 yr old knows anything about gender roles.



Her parents have allowed her to express herself. I highly doubt anyone is making Shiloh wear  that. They've said she is very headstrong and wants to wear what she wants - and she idolises her older brothers.

It's adults that start placing "should" and "should not" regarding gender IMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Okay, can't believe I posted something unrelated to JA in her thread..but here's the eye candy photo of Brad in the movie, Fury. Le sigh...at 50 still looking good! Great movie, too... 


Source: Turn The Right Corner.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Post this in the Jennifer thread where it's being argued that Bradley has lost his looks!


----------



## Sweetpea83

I did...


----------



## prettyprincess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Her parents have allowed her to express herself. I highly doubt anyone is making Shiloh wear  that. They've said she is very headstrong and wants to wear what she wants - and she idolises her older brothers.
> 
> It's adults that start placing "should" and "should not" regarding gender IMO.


She was dressed like a boy long before she could choose for herself. It always seemed calculated to me.


----------



## lanasyogamama

prettyprincess said:


> She was dressed like a boy long before she could choose for herself. It always seemed calculated to me.



I have to agree.  She seems comfortable with it, but I do think they had hangups about her being too privileged.  I remember this old story, no idea if it's true..

According to The Sun, *Angelina Jolie* has reportedly offended her in-laws by not making Shiloh wear their sent clothes. Parents of Angelina&#8217;s partner, *Brad Pitt,*  Jane and Bill, sent their first grandchild a pile of pink and frilly  dresses. But Angelina doesn&#8217;t like any clothes of that sort and has  refused to put them on Shiloh. 
 A source close to the family said: "She [Angelina] knows her mind and  knows how to dress her kids. She doesn&#8217;t like pink, girlie, frilly  clothes and doesn&#8217;t want her babies to be dressed as dolls. Ang said  thanks for the dresses but won&#8217;t put them on her. Though I don&#8217;t think  she has realised how much it has upset Brad&#8217;s family."
 Source: The Sun

http://celebritybabies.people.com/2006/06/28/nothing_pink_or/


----------



## Singra

I think it would be difficult to dress her as a boy if she didn't want it.

I don't think this is a case of not wanting to wear frilly dresses... her sister dresses like a stereotypical girl, there's no reason to think it wouldn't be encouraged.


----------



## lanasyogamama

No, but if they used positive reinforcement, she might jump on board.


----------



## Swanky

She dressed like a girl at 2 actually, even carried a doll.


----------



## Singra

There are studies that show kids develop and solidify a gender identity really early on in their lives and have a high need to express that identity... I think before 5 or 6.  

Even in this day and age she would face teasing at school for dressing like a boy, what kid would only want to dress as a boy if they didn't strongly identify as such. I can't recall seeing her in stereotypical girls clothes, she doesn't often dress in gender neutral clothes... she dresses and presents herself as a boy... and that seems to be her choice.


----------



## Swanky

just before 2nd birthday
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




softpedia.com




here she is around 1.5




popsugar


2 years old




popsugar




It was around 3 that she chipped her tooth, cut her hair and started dressing more masculine.  It's not like they were putting her in football onesies at birth, lol!


I'll say it again - she should be who she is and I hope she grows up to be happy and healthy and not pressured to conform to society's expectation.


----------



## sisu9

Shiloh was around her two older brothers for a while right? So maybe she was influenced by them. I don't recall when the daughter was adopted. 

But I don't think it's fair to say the parents purposely dressed Shiloh in boys clothing only and refused to let her wear dresses. The other two daughters are pretty girlie to me in the photos I've seen - dresses and all. So perhaps it really is Shiloh preferring boys clothes.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> just before 2nd birthdayi1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Pitt-and-Jolie-Prepare-Shiloh-to-Become-an-Actress-2.jpg
> softpedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is around 1.5
> media4.popsugar-assets.com/files/2010/05/21/3/192/1922398/5f29a71e7a340683_s8/i/Bright-Lights-Big-City.jpg
> popsugar
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> media2.popsugar-assets.com/files/2010/05/21/3/192/1922398/603d5cce0ce1a8ab_s6/i/Going-Abroad.jpg
> popsugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was around 3 that she chipped her tooth, cut her hair and started dressing more masculine.  It's not like they were putting her in football onesies at birth, lol!
> 
> 
> I'll say it again - she should be who she is and I hope she grows up to be happy and healthy and not pressured to conform to society's expectation.



This. Good post.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Grace123 said:


> Why not? Of course they can be proud if she's smart, kind, blah blah, but why not that she's beautiful? Is this politically incorrect?
> 
> Can't even make an innocent compliment in this thread without being chided. Oh well. &#128586;&#128547;



I'm not trying to chide you, I'm just saying to be proud of your kid because they're beautiful is strange, because what did they accomplish where you should be proud? They were just born that way, they didn't do anything.


----------



## Grace123

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm not trying to chide you, I'm just saying to be proud of your kid because they're beautiful is strange, because what did they accomplish where you should be proud? They were just born that way, they didn't do anything.




I don't think it's strange but I guess we're each entitled to our opinions. So have a fab evening!


----------



## berrydiva

Sweetpea83 said:


> Okay, can't believe I posted something unrelated to JA in her thread..but here's the eye candy photo of Brad in the movie, Fury. Le sigh...at 50 still looking good! Great movie, too...
> 
> 
> Source: Turn The Right Corner.


Hello Bradley!



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> just before 2nd birthdayi1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Pitt-and-Jolie-Prepare-Shiloh-to-Become-an-Actress-2.jpg
> softpedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is around 1.5
> media4.popsugar-assets.com/files/2010/05/21/3/192/1922398/5f29a71e7a340683_s8/i/Bright-Lights-Big-City.jpg
> popsugar
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> media2.popsugar-assets.com/files/2010/05/21/3/192/1922398/603d5cce0ce1a8ab_s6/i/Going-Abroad.jpg
> popsugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was around 3 that she chipped her tooth, cut her hair and started dressing more masculine.  It's not like they were putting her in football onesies at birth, lol!
> 
> 
> I'll say it again - she should be who she is and I hope she grows up to be happy and healthy and not pressured to conform to society's expectation.


She was a looker from birth.


----------



## Docjeun

prettyprincess said:


> Imo, its strange that an 8 year old girl is wearing a boys suit. Would it be normal for a little boy to be wearing a dress to a premiere? When she was 2 she was photographed in boys clothes, which tells me its her parents that dressed her like that and now shes just used to it. What 2 yr old knows anything about gender roles.


I totally agree with you. And I don't care what anyone says, it's weird.


----------



## Encore Hermes

Top pic is angie


----------



## Chanel522

Holy cow! They look like twins!! 

All the Jolie-Pitt kids are beautiful and   Brad and Ang seem like they would be wonderful very accepting, loving parents.


----------



## skarsbabe

I've always thought Shiloh to be absolutely beautiful! I don't really care for her looks as a 'boy' but if it's what makes her happy, then that is fine. I just think she may have a hard time in a few years once puberty starts.


----------



## twinkle.tink

prettyprincess said:


> Imo, its strange that an 8 year old girl is wearing a boys suit. Would it be normal for a little boy to be wearing a dress to a premiere? When she was 2 she was photographed in boys clothes, which tells me its her parents that dressed her like that and now shes just used to it. What 2 yr old knows anything about gender roles.



Actually many kids have a sense of their own style very early on. My boys couldn't care less...but my daughter who had just started speaking, was under 1 when she 'picked' her first outfit. She pointed to a bubble suit and exclaimed, "pretty!". She carried it around for days and has pretty much had a strong opinion ever since.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I grew up with all-male cousins. I asked my mum to cut my hair short and to keep it that way, despite the fact I went to a Catholic School where all the girls wore lovely ponytails, braids etc. I played with Star Wars toys, Tonka trucks and the occasional Barbie. Now, I still have short hair, still err to the side of tomboyish style but also love to rock a dress and heels.

As she gets older, Shiloh may start experimenting as kids do with other styles of dress. If I remember rightly she shares a room with Zahara - its not like she couldn't borrow her clothes if she really wanted to.

Also, have you ever tried to make a kid her age wear something they don't want to?  Good luck with that.

I guess I just don't think this is a big deal


----------



## bag-princess

bisbee said:


> I think they are doing the absolutely best thing they can for their child...forcing her to dress like a girl would do terrible damage, IMO.
> 
> Perhaps she will change as she gets older...maybe not.  I'm sure they will continue to support her, no matter what her choice will be.




ITA!!





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hopefully she grows up to be healthy and happy no matter what she's wearing.





and that is all that should matter.


----------



## mrsinsyder

On the Kim K thread everyone freaks out that North doesn't dress feminine...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Encore Hermes said:


> Top pic is angie


Wow, at the resemblance!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I don't see what the reason would be for them making her dress like a boy if she didn't want to? The other girls wear dresses and little girl clothing. I think they're just letting her wear what she wants. I definitely had a thing for black patent leather shoes when I was like 4-5 years old.


----------



## prettyprincess

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I don't see what the reason would be for them making her dress like a boy if she didn't want to? The other girls wear dresses and little girl clothing. I think they're just letting her wear what she wants. I definitely had a thing for black patent leather shoes when I was like 4-5 years old.


Im not saying theyre forcing her, Im just saying at 2.5 an 3 she was dressing in boys vests and ties. She was getting direction from someone lol. Im an Angelina fan, but she is def trying to make some kind of statement and is using her daughter to do it. Thats just my opinion.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> just before 2nd birthdayi1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/Pitt-and-Jolie-Prepare-Shiloh-to-Become-an-Actress-2.jpg
> softpedia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here she is around 1.5
> media4.popsugar-assets.com/files/2010/05/21/3/192/1922398/5f29a71e7a340683_s8/i/Bright-Lights-Big-City.jpg
> popsugar
> 
> 
> 2 years old
> 
> media2.popsugar-assets.com/files/2010/05/21/3/192/1922398/603d5cce0ce1a8ab_s6/i/Going-Abroad.jpg
> popsugar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was around 3 that she chipped her tooth, cut her hair and started dressing more masculine.  It's not like they were putting her in football onesies at birth, lol!
> 
> 
> I'll say it again - she should be who she is and I hope she grows up to be happy and healthy and not pressured to conform to society's expectation.



I think they have cute kids, but Shiloh is gorgeous! Whether she is in girls or boys clothes- she just has a spark to her. I think she looks like both parents. I am glad they let her dress how she feels comfortable.


----------



## berrydiva

mrsinsyder said:


> On the Kim K thread everyone freaks out that North doesn't dress feminine...


 True. But I think that's because it's not authentic the way North dresses. Pitt/Jolie seem very genuine in wanting their daughter to express herself and learn to be comfortable with herself. Kim, on the other hand, is all a production and lacks authenticity in conviction.


----------



## Sarni

prettyprincess said:


> Im not saying theyre forcing her, Im just saying at 2.5 an 3 she was dressing in boys vests and ties. She was getting direction from someone lol. Im an Angelina fan, but she is def trying to make some kind of statement and is using her daughter to do it. Thats just my opinion.




Totally disagree that Shiloh is being used to make any statement. 

They seem to have an extremely strong and close family unit and they are simply respecting Shiloh's wish to dress the way she wants to! I am sure they do the same for all of their children.


----------



## iluvmybags

prettyprincess said:


> Im not saying theyre forcing her, Im just saying at 2.5 an 3 she was dressing in boys vests and ties. She was getting direction from someone lol. Im an Angelina fan, but she is def trying to make some kind of statement and is using her daughter to do it. Thats just my opinion.



I agree.

Reading all these comments about how its Shiloh's choice to dress like a boy, etc - how does anyone know what Shiloh wants or who's choice it is to dress like that?  Brad and Angelina have TOLD US that's what Shiloh wants.  IMO, its just another one of the weird things they do to set themselves apart from other celebrity parents and their children different than other children of celebrities - just like Kim Kardashian dresses her 18 month old as her mini me & tells us North loves it, Angelina tells us that Shiloh sees herself as one of the boys and wants to dress like her older brothers.  We have yet to hear what either child truly wants (from the child themself - and I'm not saying we NEED to hear from children.  I'm just saying that we're hearing what the parents WANT us to hear)


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LOL. Maybe when she was a toddler they dressed her like that. But as I said earlier, have you ever tried getting a child of Shiloh's age to wear something they don't want to wear?


----------



## daffyduck

It seems to me that her parents are allowing her to be who she wants to be.  Shiloh had told her parents that she wants to be called "John" and wants to be one of the boys: 

Pitt said in 2010 that his first biological child began to only answer to the name John from the age of three.
 		 		   	&#8220;We&#8217;ve got to call her John,&#8221; Pitt said. &#8220;(I would ask) Shi, do you want ...&#8221;
But that she would interrupt and say.
&#8220;John. I&#8217;m John.&#8221;
Jolie has also spoken about how her daughter wants to be one of the boys.
&#8220;We  had to cut her hair. She likes to wear boys&#8217; everything. She thinks  she&#8217;s one of the brothers ... She dresses like a little dude. She likes  tracksuits, she likes suits,&#8221; Jolie told Vanity Fair.





http://www.perthnow.com.au/entertai...158778175?nk=474038a9a2f16d4e8286267593c28071


----------



## iluvmybags

FreeSpirit71 said:


> LOL. Maybe when she was a toddler they dressed her like that. But as I said earlier, have you ever tried getting a child of Shiloh's age to wear something they don't want to wear?



Um, yea - cuz I was the parent.  My kids were told that when they're old enough to buy their own clothes, they can choose to wear what they want, but as long as I'm buying the clothes there were certain times they wore what I said they were going to wear.  Were they always happy? No. But I was their mother and they weren't about to start dictating to me what they were and weren't going to do - not at that young age anyway!


----------



## Tivo

iluvmybags said:


> Um, yea - cuz I was the parent.  My kids were told that when they're old enough to buy their own clothes, they can choose to wear what they want, but as long as I'm buying the clothes there were certain times they wore what I said they were going to wear.  Were they always happy? No. But I was their mother and they weren't about to start dictating to me what they were and weren't going to do - not at that young age anyway!


I am so happy there are parents like you left in the world. I swear kids will be out here raising themselves before long. Jayden and Willow leading the way...off a cliff.


----------



## Swanky

Nah, it's just called picking your battles


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nah, it's just called picking your battles



Yep . I have two boys and on weekends, outside of school, my eldest (7yrs) gets to pick his clothes. It's one of the only things they really get a say in at that age.


----------



## prettyprincess

Tivo said:


> I am so happy there are parents like you left in the world. I swear kids will be out here raising themselves before long. Jayden and Willow leading the way...off a cliff.


Exactly. If kids want to go out naked or dressed inappropriately should parents let them bc "they want to express themselves?"  Making decisions for your child until they're old enough to understand what they're doing is a part of parenting.


----------



## Swanky

Oh lawd. . .  since when is allowing a 3 yr old to look like her brothers the same as going out naked.  SMH. . . 
It's not like they're allowing her to get a tattoo or a navel piercing, it's CLOTHES.

I hope none of you have a transgendered child.  I'm not insinuating Shiloh is, I'm just saying to intolerance for this is sort of surprising to me personally.

BTW, I'm admittedly a pretty conservative person.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

prettyprincess said:


> Exactly. If kids want to go out naked or dressed inappropriately should parents let them bc "they want to express themselves?"  Making decisions for your child until they're old enough to understand what they're doing is a part of parenting.



Wow, that's really taking an issue and putting your own narrative into it. For goodness sake. I don't think anyone here needs to be told "what part of parenting is". SMDH.

Anyhow, that's it for moi' on the subject. There's more than enough quotes from the family to suggest this is something that _Shiloh_ wants. Just the same as she likes to be called John.


----------



## daffyduck

prettyprincess said:


> Exactly. If kids want to go out naked or dressed inappropriately should parents let them bc "they want to express themselves?"  Making decisions for your child until they're old enough to understand what they're doing is a part of parenting.


It may not be as simple as deciding what type of clothes she should or should not wear.  Maybe it's more of expressing her real identity. Maybe she feels that she should of been a boy rather than a girl. We really don't know the real reason behind it, but if that is the case, I can see why her parents would not force her to dress as a girl if she feels more comfortable dressing as a boy.  Forcing a kid to be someone that they're not would only lead to more confusion and depression. I think they are being supportive of her decision to dress as a boy so she doesn't have to be afraid or hide, if in case that is who she wants to become someday....Chastity Bono comes to mind.


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nah, it's just called picking your battles



It doesn't always have to be a battle.  When we went out as a family, my kids were dressed appropriately for the event.  I didn't pick put their clothes on a daily basis, but there were times I laid stuff out & said thats what you're wearing.  Shiloh is not really at an age, IMO, to be telling her parents what she will & won't do.  Its called discipline. And like I said earlier, we've only heard what Shiloh wants from Brad & Angie.  I don't think I've ever even heard that child speak.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

It's just clothes, I don't get the big deal. What is wrong with her dressing like a boy?? You think they'd force her to look like a boy to make a "statement"? I highly doubt it. None of the other kids appear to be forced to look a certain way to make a statement, so why just Shiloh?


----------



## Docjeun

daffyduck said:


> It seems to me that her parents are allowing her to be who she wants to be.  Shiloh had told her parents that she wants to be called "John" and wants to be one of the boys:
> 
> Pitt said in 2010 that his first biological child began to only answer to the name John from the age of three.
> &#8220;We&#8217;ve got to call her John,&#8221; Pitt said. &#8220;(I would ask) Shi, do you want ...&#8221;
> But that she would interrupt and say.
> &#8220;John. I&#8217;m John.&#8221;
> Jolie has also spoken about how her daughter wants to be one of the boys.
> &#8220;We  had to cut her hair. She likes to wear boys&#8217; everything. She thinks  she&#8217;s one of the brothers ... She dresses like a little dude. She likes  tracksuits, she likes suits,&#8221; Jolie told Vanity Fair.
> resources1.news.com.au/images/2014/12/17/1227158/778149-fd089fcc-852c-11e4-b7a3-5366c32c384a.jpg
> 
> http://www.perthnow.com.au/entertai...158778175?nk=474038a9a2f16d4e8286267593c28071


And...you think this is normal?


----------



## Docjeun

iluvmybags said:


> Um, yea - cuz I was the parent.  My kids were told that when they're old enough to buy their own clothes, they can choose to wear what they want, but as long as I'm buying the clothes there were certain times they wore what I said they were going to wear.  Were they always happy? No. But I was their mother and they weren't about to start dictating to me what they were and weren't going to do - not at that young age anyway!


Bravo!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Nah, it's just called picking your battles




thank you!!!!   with my oldest son i could buy him whatever i wanted him in and he never complained.  with my baby boy - my fellow leo.  no. it was not happening.  he picked what he wanted and he has always had his own style of dressing. it used to drive me crazy but it was either a nervous breakdown or letting him be who he wanted to be and express himself.   



Trulyadiva said:


> And...you think this is normal?




yea i do.  they would ruin that poor child's psyche trying to make her conform to other people's standards of what she should be.  some people say kids talking about their imaginary friend is not good and should not be encouraged but my 4 year old grandson does it and wants him to go with us sometimes.  i don't bat an eye!  i just buckle him into his carseat beside him and keep it moving!   


http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Docjeun

I find this perplexing but kind of interesting.

Seriously, lets say you had a boy that wanted to dress like a girl in a dress and patent leather Mary Jane shoes and be called Kathy or whatever girls name he chose, would that be ok with all who agree here that this situation this child is in is "normal"?

More importantly, what would you do in this situation with your own child?

I'm really interested.


----------



## Swanky

I strongly suggest some of you look up what a transgender is.  Do you think a person chooses to make life more difficult?
It's much easier and more peaceful to conform to what society expects. 
Girls should wear pink and have long hair, boys have short hair and play with trucks.  
I assume you think being gay is a choice as well?  Oy.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Trulyadiva said:


> I find this perplexing but kind of interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, lets say you had a boy that wanted to dress like a girl in a dress and patent leather Mary Jane shoes and be called Kathy or whatever girls name he chose, would that be ok with all who agree here that this situation this child is in is "normal"?
> 
> 
> 
> More importantly, what would you do in this situation with your own child?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really interested.




I would let my child dress in whichever way he or she felt comfortable. I would only be stern about appropriateness for the occasion or weather. (Winter clothes in winter/summer clothes in summer and dress or suit for church/wedding etc.) 
Normal is a fluid concept that means different things for different people and I would not try to force my child into anyone else's definition for normal. If he or she could take the heat and criticism for decisions made then he or she is entitled to that choice. 
There is a fine line between discipline and forceful control and I personally would always heir on whatever seems most mentally or physically healthy for my child regardless of societies beauty or gender standards.


----------



## Swanky

Amen.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao. All dis. For a kid that you will have no hand in raising. None whatsoever. lol.


----------



## Docjeun

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I strongly suggest some of you look up what a transgender is.  Do you think a person chooses to make life more difficult?
> It's much easier and more peaceful to conform to what society expects.
> Girls should wear pink and have long hair, boys have short hair and play with trucks.
> I assume you think being gay is a choice as well?  Oy.


To answer you before that subject goes any further, no, I don't think being gay is a choice, how foolish would that be.


----------



## Docjeun

BagOuttaHell said:


> lmao. All dis. For a kid that you will have no hand in raising. None whatsoever. lol.


lol, I know but I'm only interested in the subject matter not that kid.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Sweetpea83 said:


> Okay, can't believe I posted something unrelated to JA in her thread..but here's the eye candy photo of Brad in the movie, Fury. Le sigh...at 50 still looking good! Great movie, too...
> 
> 
> Source: Turn The Right Corner.





50 with no man boobs


----------



## lovemysavior

Well I wanna be a Victoria's Secret model, but because I was born at 5'4 and am not tall and slim like them I cant.  I mean I would have to have surgery to extend my arms and legs and get lots of lippo to reduce my curves. So because I can't be who I wanna be, I just embrace how I was born.   A shorter curvy woman with no future as an VS Angel...haha...so because of that, I'm not walking around in lingerie and changing my name to Alessandra.   I am who I am and hopefully Ang will teach Shiloh to embrace the girl she was born as.  Only time will tell how far this will go in Shilohs future.  When I was little I played with more boy toys and no dolls.   At times I did want to be a boy because I liked their clothes better than girls.  Now I am so much into fashion and dress however I feel  whether it be with Louboutins or Adidas/Nike sneakers, but I am absolutely proud to be born a woman


----------



## berrydiva

iluvmybags said:


> Um, yea - cuz I was the parent.  My kids were told that when they're old enough to buy their own clothes, they can choose to wear what they want, but as long as I'm buying the clothes there were certain times they wore what I said they were going to wear.  Were they always happy? No. But I was their mother and they weren't about to start dictating to me what they were and weren't going to do - not at that young age anyway!


I'm the same way!...Children will not dictate in my house, my family/friends are the same (for us it's quite cultural though).  What I cook for dinner, you eat. What I buy to put on you, you wear. What time I tell you to go to bed, you go to bed. When you are of age you can do your own thing. I don't believe in the picking battles with children that young. 








Somehow over the years, my SO and  I became co-parents to our nieces and nephews (and I will tell you it's just as much work, only I didn't have to birth them). What is nice about it however is that I can pay close attention to where their eye draws and what they are trying to express as their preference. If it's really far off from what their parents or we're choosing. I want to know why they want it. It's not that they are not allowed to express their options but moreso that dictation won't happen. If my niece really expressed that she wanted to wear boys clothing and had a fit about that, we would seriously have a conversation about it because knowing from friends who are gay/lesbian/transgender, it was miserable for them being confined to what society thought they should be and they expressed knowing who they were at very early ages. To me the freedom to be who you are and support of your loved ones for you to not have to deal with that trumps forcing you to dress like a girl. The world will deal.


----------



## Swanky

I'm a strict parent. My kids have an immense amount of structure and clear boundaries. 
This has nothing to do with IMO.


----------



## Chanel522

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm a strict parent. My kids have an immense amount of structure and clear boundaries.
> This has nothing to do with IMO.




I'm very much the same way and so is DH. I also agree w you that this has nothing to do w that and I consider myself a pretty conservative person.


----------



## Docjeun

I'm the same way!...Children will not dictate in my house, my family/friends are the same (for us it's quite cultural though). What I cook for dinner, you eat. What I buy to put on you, you wear. What time I tell you to go to bed, you go to bed. When you are of age you can do your own thing. I don't believe in the picking battles with children that young.


----------



## Nathalya

Trulyadiva said:


> I'm the same way!...Children will not dictate in my house, my family/friends are the same (for us it's quite cultural though). What I cook for dinner, you eat. What I buy to put on you, you wear. What time I tell you to go to bed, you go to bed. When you are of age you can do your own thing. I don't believe in the picking battles with children that young.



Agree. In my case it's also a cultural thing.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

It's not about letting your kids run the household and do whatever they want. The way people dress is often a reflection of themselves. I got lucky in that I liked dolls, and super girlish stuff from the very beginning. I just did, I didn't make a choice to like it, there was just something intrinsic in me that led me to this taste.

Obviously, Shiloh's preference in clothing and toys is the opposite. And there is no problem with that - who cares what society thinks? If she REALLY wanted to be a boy later on, she will have a difficult life enough as it is. The very least she should have is the support from her parents, and I think it's great it seems that Brad and Angelina are supporting her in this. No one would choose the more difficult life, the one that would obviously receive more criticism and hate.


----------



## prettyprincess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oh lawd. . .  since when is allowing a 3 yr old to look like her brothers the same as going out naked.  SMH. . .
> It's not like they're allowing her to get a tattoo or a navel piercing, it's CLOTHES.
> 
> I hope none of you have a transgendered child.  I'm not insinuating Shiloh is, I'm just saying to intolerance for this is sort of surprising to me personally.
> 
> BTW, I'm admittedly a pretty conservative person.


Its not just clothes, its her entire identity. Her parents encouraging that is what is going to confuse her. I guess Im old fashioned, I think girls should dress like girls and boys like boys.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

prettyprincess said:


> Its not just clothes, its her entire identity. Her parents encouraging that is what is going to confuse her. I guess Im old fashioned, I think girls should dress like girls and boys like boys.



Her parents are encouraging or at least supporting what SHE already wants. It's not confusing her, if anything it would be helping her feel more secure. Confusing her would be to tell her she needs to dress like a girl because she was born a girl, but her feeling inside that she is more of a boy, or at least prefers boy clothing. That would be the conflict, that is what's confusing.


----------



## AEGIS

*sees no pictures*

*twirls out of thread*


----------



## redney

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It's not about letting your kids run the household and do whatever they want. The way people dress is often a reflection of themselves. I got lucky in that I liked dolls, and super girlish stuff from the very beginning. *I just did, I didn't make a choice to like it, there was just something intrinsic in me that led me to this taste.*
> *
> Obviously, Shiloh's preference in clothing and toys is the opposite.* And there is no problem with that - who cares what society thinks? If she REALLY wanted to be a boy later on, she will have a difficult life enough as it is. *The very least she should have is the support from her parents, and I think it's great it seems that Brad and Angelina are supporting her in this. No one would choose the more difficult life, the one that would obviously receive more criticism and hate.*



Here, here!

I find some of the posts on Shiloh's choice of clothing shocking in this day and age. I realize everyone views things through their own cultural lenses, but why is it so hard to believe that Shiloh may be transgendered, and it may be her choice and desire to dress as (i.e. BE)  the gender she may feel inside? 

Stories like these are beginning to be told. http://www.salon.com/2014/09/23/our_transgender_child/ Forcing children to be what they are not can cause major issues down the road, as the article points out.

It seems that gender identification may occur in humans much earlier than expected. It's not a "choice" but an identification of self. Bravo to her parents who are open and willing to give her support and love,  and not visibly trying to "force" her to be who she may not be.

And someone posted why hasn't she spoken about her choices? Why would we expect a 6 or 7 year old to speak publicly? They may have had many conversations as parents with her, and there's no reason for them to have to share any of this with the public.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

aegis said:


> *sees no pictures*
> 
> *twirls out of thread*



lol!


----------



## prettyprincess

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Her parents are encouraging or at least supporting what SHE already wants. It's not confusing her, if anything it would be helping her feel more secure. Confusing her would be to tell her she needs to dress like a girl because she was born a girl, but her feeling inside that she is more of a boy, or at least prefers boy clothing. That would be the conflict, that is what's confusing.


Shes 8 years old! Shes too young to make those kind of decisions for herself. Why not teach children to embrace what they were born with.


----------



## redney

prettyprincess said:


> Shes 8 years old! Shes too young to make those kind of decisions for herself. Why not teach children to embrace what they were born with.



Why is it so hard to believe she may be embracing what she was born with - i.e. male gender identification?


----------



## bag-princess

prettyprincess said:


> Shes 8 years old! *Shes too young to make those kind of decisions for herself. *Why not teach children to embrace what they were born with.





i believe an 8 year old is capable of knowing and choosing what they do/do not want to wear.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

prettyprincess said:


> Shes 8 years old! Shes too young to make those kind of decisions for herself. Why not teach children to embrace what they were born with.



I knew at 8 that I had feminine tastes. She knows at 8 that she has boyish tastes. I knew what I wanted to wear and what I didn't, and clearly she does too. How is she not embracing what she is born with?? She's not taping down her boobs or anything yet, and even if she was, so what? Just because she was born genetically as a female, does not mean she identifies with the female/girl culture. Your body can be conflicting with your mind - your body tells you you are a woman or man, yet you feel inside that you are the opposite. I'm sure it is horrible, and I'm glad she is free to be who she feels she is. Just because society tells you that because you are a girl you should like pink and Barbies, or because you are a boy you're to like climbing trees and Hot Wheels, doesn't mean you will, nor should you have to.


----------



## redney

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I knew at 8 that I had feminine tastes. She knows at 8 that she has boyish tastes. I knew what I wanted to wear and what I didn't, and clearly she does too. How is she not embracing what she is born with?? She's not taping down her boobs or anything yet, and even if she was, so what? Just because she was born genetically as a female, does not mean she identifies with the female/girl culture. Your body can be conflicting with your mind - your body tells you you are a woman or man, yet you feel inside that you are the opposite. I'm sure it is horrible, and I'm glad she is free to be who she feels she is. Just because society tells you that because you are a girl you should like pink and Barbies, or because you are a boy you're to like climbing trees and Hot Wheels, doesn't mean you will, nor should you have to.


----------



## Chanel522

I feel like Michelle Rodriguez would've dressed like a boy, or wanted to dress like a boy when she was little. She's still very "tomboy" in how she dresses if she's not on the red carpet and honestly, I wouldn't be surprised if she went sometime in a suit and tie. Some people just aren't frilly and frou frou by nature. I've always always been very girly, but I still don't favor makeup and prefer to wear nothing more than lipgloss. Doesn't make me less feminine bc I don't find makeup necessary.

My 16 year old niece used to play on boy sports teams and dress like a boy and wanted to be a boy. Her parents allowed it and now for the past two years she's been extremely girly. It was a phase for her and I think it was awesome her parents supported her through it w out making her feel like she wasn't validated.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I bet a 10 year old Tatum O'Neal would laugh at this.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Hires Cyber Security to Protect Her Kids Online*

Her kids have shown that they are more than up to the task of stepping in for her on the red carpet, but like most parents, Angelina Jolie says she's not sure if they're prepared for the digital world. 

So how does the mother of six make sure her kids are safe on the Internet? 

"We have someone who monitors that," Jolie, 39, told PEOPLE in this week's cover story. 

The _Unbroken_ director calls herself "old-school" when it comes to technology, saying she doesn't use Facebook, Twitter or Instagram, and prefers writing things down in a notebook. 


Still, Jolie understands the dangers that the Internet presents to children. 

As a result, she and husband Brad Pitt hired a cyber security team to monitor the Internet and social media content that their children, who range from ages 6 to 13, encounter. 

"It's a scary new world," the star says. 

While Jolie's team controls the Twitter handle @AngelinaJolie, the account remains locked, meaning it doesn't follow anyone or accept followers. 

"It's so beyond what we understand," Jolie says of her and Pitt, who isn't active on social media either. "We wouldn't even know what to look for." 

Ultimately, Jolie feels relieved that the technologies her kids use didn't exist when she was younger. 

"I got in enough trouble," Jolie says. "It just would have been very documented." 

Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-kids-monitor-internet


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-princess said:


> i believe an 8 year old is capable of knowing and choosing what they do/do not want to wear.


I was referring to gender identity, not just clothes.


----------



## Swanky

Sorry but we're born a certain way.  She can force a girl into tutus all day. . .  exactly what will that accomplish?


I suppose little boys shouldn't enjoy play kitchens or babies and girls needn't be allowed to play with cars?  Why stop there, they should stop making tennis shoes for us females too! lol


----------



## NicolesCloset

she seems  comfortable wearing the tuxthe way she presents herself and confident. Also ,I find it difficult for kids to take pictures even. she seems comfortable in that world too.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know how much people give weight to marketing and how gender roles are placed on people from birth. Maybe one did like playing with dolls and felt it was inherent or intrinsic behavior but most times it's really dude to subtle gender positioning fed to our subconscious selves. There are many studies of kids not being exposed to gender identification words/tools/toys/etc and then placed in rooms to see what they gravitate towards....interesting studies which goes to prove that from birth people are exposed and taught what they should be no matter sometimes how much we believe it inherent in nature. obviously not saying that preferences can't be inherent to personality just saying that there's a lot of influence that happens unintentionally.


----------



## prettyprincess

An I suppose if my kid decides she wants to be an astronaut at 3 I should strap her to a home made rocket and send her to the moon


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> An I suppose if my kid decides she wants to be an astronaut at 3 I should strap her to a home made rocket and send her to the moon



I don't understand this analogy. Why would chosen profession be equivalent to gender identification? Unless of course, you believe that people make a choice in the gender which they identify. (nothing wrong with what you believe btw, just wanted to understand the analogy or how you viewed those as comparable)


----------



## bag-princess

prettyprincess said:


> An I suppose if my kid decides she wants to be an astronaut at 3 I should strap her to a home made rocket and send her to the moon










http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## redney

bag-princess said:


>



That is perfect!


----------



## bag-princess

redney said:


> That is perfect!





i love this boy!!!  i wish i could track him down and tell him how he gives me life with that little thing he does!


----------



## Grace123

I remember watching "The Sonny and Cher" show and at the end of very show, they'd bring Chastity out all dressed up in ruffles and lace. 

Now she's Chazz.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lmao. Chazz is always the go to for what will happen to Shiloh and I truly wonder if anyone knows wtf they are talking about.

Chastity had a wardrobe as a kid that made Suri Cruise (whatever happened to her? ) look like a pauper.


----------



## Swanky

Yes. Strapping a 3 year old to a rocket is EXACTLY like letting her wear a suit. Nailed it.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Yes. Strapping a 3 year old to a rocket is EXACTLY like letting her wear a suit. Nailed it.
> reactiongifs.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/nailed_itb1.gif


That gif


----------



## labelwhore04

prettyprincess said:


> An I suppose if my kid decides she wants to be an astronaut at 3 I should strap her to a home made rocket and send her to the moon



No but if they show interest in certain things, you should support that(within reason). Gender identity is the core of a person. Some people feel like they were born into the wrong body and there's nothing wrong with that. Parents should always support that. Shiloh may very well just be a tomboy who grows up to be a girly girl or maybe she will grow up and feel like she was born into the wrong body, OR it could be as simple as she has different tastes and style. Either way kids should always be raised to be true to themselves.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie on Ditching Her Team, Directing Brad Pitt: "A Therapist Would Have a Field Day"*

"Mom? I saw this thing over there &#8212; can I skateboard on it?" The "thing" is a freshly painted cyclorama inside the Los Angeles photo studio where, on a sunny day in November, Jolie is being photographed for her _THR_ cover. And the blond girl in the hoodie who wants to skateboard on its rad curved surfaces is none other than *Shiloh Jolie-Pitt*, arguably the most genetically advantaged 8-year-old on Earth. Also possibly the most self-assured ("Wassup!" she greets a stranger, flashing a cocky grin). But the answer is no, Shiloh may not skateboard on the cyc wall. Some rules cannot be broken, even if your mother happens to be one of the biggest rule breakers of the year.
"I never had a plan for my life," Jolie says after breaking the bad news to her daughter, then settling into a sofa with Zen-like calm. "I do what I want to do. And if suddenly tomorrow I couldn't do anything, I could deal with that. I'd be happy at home being a mom."
Uh-huh. And Shiloh would be happy in a tutu.
Jolie has been breaking rules for so long that it's impossible to imagine her ever giving it up. And despite the 39-year-old's recent nods to conformity, there's still a flash of iconoclasm in every choice she makes. She made an honest man out of *Brad Pitt* in August, marrying him in a traditional ceremony in their chateau in the South of France &#8212; but her white Versace gown and veil were covered with drawings by her six children, including a tank battle, meerkats and, inexplicably, the words "buttuck fudduck" ("I still don't know exactly what that means," Jolie says with a shrug). In May, she starred in her first Disney fairy tale, _Maleficent_, but instead of playing the sorceress who put Sleeping Beauty to bed as a jaundiced-eyed storybook villain, Jolie turned her into a sympathetic maternal anti-hero (and the movie grossed $758 million worldwide). And then there were the three months she spent in Australia directing and producing the sort of old-fashioned epic &#8212; an all-male, $65 million World War II drama for Universal starring unknown British actor *Jack O'Connell* and even lesser known Japanese rock star *Miyavi* &#8212; that hardly ever gets made these days (certainly not by an actress with only one modest directing credit on her résumé).
Unfortunately, the director had to miss her film's U.S. debut. It wasn't the Golden Globes' surprising snub of her movie that kept her off the red carpet (after all, both Jolie and the film received Critics' Choice award nominations). Nor was it the snide references to her ("spoiled brat," "rampaging ego") made by *Scott Rudin* in an email exchange with Sony chief *Amy Pascal* last year and recently revealed in leaked documents from the Sony hack. No, what kept her away from the premiere was a case of the chicken pox. Yes, chicken pox.
"I want to be clear and honest about why I'll be missing _Unbroken_ events in the next few days," Jolie announced to the world via YouTube. "I can't believe it, because this film means so much to me."
Indeed, Jolie has put herself on the line with _Unbroken_, promoting it relentlessly in the media and at awards-season events. "I can't do things I don't believe in," she told _THR_ in November as Shiloh settled in for a game of Clue with 9-year-old *Zahara*. "I'm just not that sort of person &#8212; I'm bad at it."
What Jolie wants to be good at, of course, is directing. But while Hollywood is packed with leading men who've made that transition &#8212; *George Clooney*, *Clint Eastwood*, *Mel Gibson*, *Ben Affleck*, the list goes on &#8212; you can count the number of A-list female stars who have succeeded behind the camera on two fingers: *Jodie Foster* and now Jolie. Being a member of that exclusive club gives her a power actresses seldom wield. Power to shape her creative destiny. Power to tell stories she wants to tell. Power even over her husband, at least on a movie set. She spent the fall &#8212; right after their wedding &#8212; bossing Pitt around Malta while shooting _By the Sea_, her third directorial effort (which she also wrote), about a couple trying to rekindle their dying marriage during a trip to Europe. Pitt plays the husband in the film (still being edited), Jolie the wife. "Yes, we spent our honeymoon playing two people in a terrible marriage," she says, laughing. "I'm sure a therapist would have a field day analyzing the films I choose to do. But it's been 10 years since Brad and I have worked together. It felt like it was time."
Jolie's choices are now more than ever her own. She has no publicist ("I had one once, years ago &#8212; I didn't like it"), nor does she have a manager (she split with longtime rep *Geyer Kosinski* last year) or even an agent helping her find acting gigs (*Richard Klubeck* at UTA represents her for directing). "I like to work very directly with people," she says. "I don't want somebody in the middle. I'd rather speak for myself."
She speaks more softly now than she used to, back in the days when she was famous for sleeping with knives and keeping a rat for a pet, but her words carry a lot more weight. At times she doesn't need to speak at all. Her expression when she encountered Pascal at _THR_'s Women in Entertainment Power 100 Breakfast on Dec. 10 &#8212; the day after the "spoiled brat" leak &#8212; appeared so icy, it's a wonder Pascal didn't get frostbite (a photo of the moment instantly ripped across the web &#8212; the warm hug between the two women that followed did not). Jolie recently has hinted in the press that she may soon retire from acting. "I don't want to be in hair and makeup, I don't want to be in wardrobe, I don't want to have to stand on a mark or emote," she says. "It makes me feel like a caged tiger." But that's only made her presence on the screen all the more bankable (she reportedly has been offered $20 million to make _Salt 2_ but still hasn't signed on officially).


*MORE to story in link*: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/angelina-jolie-ditching-her-team-758296


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> lmao. Chazz is always the go to for what will happen to Shiloh and I truly wonder if anyone knows wtf they are talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> Chastity had a wardrobe as a kid that made Suri Cruise (whatever happened to her? ) look like a pauper.




My point is that they could dress Shiloh in all the buttons n' bows in the world but in the end, only Shiloh will figure it out. &#128521;


----------



## ByeKitty

prettyprincess said:


> Its not just clothes, its her entire identity. Her parents encouraging that is what is going to confuse her. I guess Im old fashioned, I think *girls should dress like girls and boys like boys*.



This is interesting, because... gender in clothing isn't always obvious. Just like it is with gender identification, or sexual orientation. There's this whole scala, it's not black and white. You can be a tomboyish girl, or not the toughest boy, and that's completely fine. It doesn't mean a person that's not 100% girlish or boyish is going to have mental problems or traumas either.


----------



## labelwhore04

prettyprincess said:


> Its not just clothes, its her entire identity. Her parents encouraging that is what is going to confuse her. I guess Im old fashioned, I think girls should dress like girls and boys like boys.



smh the ignorance


----------



## prettyprincess

labelwhore04 said:


> smh the ignorance


Uh huh, if its "ignorant" to think a 3 year old is too young to make decisions about gender and sexuality, then I guess Im ignorant. This is why there are 6 yr olds out there asking for sex changes and theyre getting life-changing meds and surgery based on their "feelings." 
Life-changing drugs and surgery for children based on their
"feelings"?


----------



## redney

prettyprincess said:


> Uh huh, if its "ignorant" to think a 3 year old is too young to make decisions about gender and sexuality, then I guess Im ignorant. This is why there are 6 yr olds out there asking for sex changes and theyre getting life-changing meds and surgery based on their "feelings."
> Life-changing drugs and surgery for children based on their
> "feelings"?



Try reading this article. It's interesting and may help you learn what parents and children experience. http://www.salon.com/2014/09/23/our_transgender_child/

Of course no 6 year olds are getting life-changing meds and surgery. If you really believe this, you should read the above article.


----------



## berrydiva

prettyprincess said:


> Its not just clothes, its her entire identity. Her parents encouraging that is what is going to confuse her. I guess Im old fashioned, I think girls should dress like girls and boys like boys.





ByeKitty said:


> This is interesting, because... gender in clothing isn't always obvious.


Yep. Agreed.

Hell, gender specific clothing didn't really come around until the early/middle of the 20th century. Prior to that boys and girls wore "dresses" - specifically white clothing to make for easier cleaning, made diaper changing easier, it can be passed down from kid to kid (there were no sonograms to tell you boy vs girl while you're preggo). Pants were seen as becoming a man or for practical purposes. Men rode horses and went to battle, hence historically pants, hoes or tights with a robe/skirt over it was more practical. Women had babies (maternity clothes did not exist - just hike up the skirt under your boobs), sit/squat to use the bathroom, experience a monthly, hence historically skirts were more practical. Plus, people didn't' have closets full of clothing; clothing served a practical purpose. 

Baby boomers became the first generation to really have gender specific clothing as children and they did what they knew to their kids. So to be truly "old fashioned", one should actually dress their children, both boys and girls, in dresses/skirts.


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> Yep. Agreed.
> 
> Hell, gender specific clothing didn't really come around until the early/middle of the 20th century. Prior to that boys and girls wore "dresses" - specifically white clothing to make for easier cleaning, it can be passed down from kid to kid, there were no sonograms to tell you boy vs girl while you're preggo. Pants were seen as you're becoming a man or for practical purposes. Men rode horses and went to battle, hence historically pants, hoes or tights with a robe/skirt over it was more practical. Women had babies (maternity clothes not needed), sit/squat to use the bathroom, experience a monthly, hence historically skirts were more practical.
> 
> *Baby boomers became the first generation to really have gender specific clothing as children and they did what they knew to their kids.* So to be truly "old fashioned", one should actually dress their children, both boys and girls, in dresses/skirts.



Yep, this. And as late as 1927, the common color for boys was pink and blue for girls. Good article on this: http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-culture/when-did-girls-start-wearing-pink-1370097/?no-ist


----------



## ByeKitty

prettyprincess said:


> Uh huh, if its "ignorant" to think a 3 year old is too young to make decisions about gender and sexuality, then I guess Im ignorant. This is why there are 6 yr olds out there asking for sex changes and theyre getting life-changing meds and surgery based on their "feelings."
> Life-changing drugs and surgery for children based on their
> "feelings"?



I want to see the receipts on this one!


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Yep. Agreed.
> 
> Hell, gender specific clothing didn't really come around until the early/middle of the 20th century. Prior to that boys and girls wore "dresses" - specifically white clothing to make for easier cleaning, made diaper changing easier, it can be passed down from kid to kid (there were no sonograms to tell you boy vs girl while you're preggo). Pants were seen as becoming a man or for practical purposes. Men rode horses and went to battle, hence historically pants, hoes or tights with a robe/skirt over it was more practical. Women had babies (maternity clothes did not exist - just hike up the skirt under your boobs), sit/squat to use the bathroom, experience a monthly, hence historically skirts were more practical. Plus, people didn't' have closets full of clothing; clothing served a practical purpose.
> 
> Baby boomers became the first generation to really have gender specific clothing as children and they did what they knew to their kids. So to be truly "old fashioned", one should actually dress their children, both boys and girls, in dresses/skirts.


Interesting!! My parents both weren't too "traditional"... I was born in 1990 and my parents were university students in the 70s, and that was an era in which leftist, hippy-ish sentiments had a strong following in our country. They were never too concerned with looks and put me and my brother in very gender neutral things... Sometimes I wore a skirt during the summer or at fancy parties, but I usually just wore very colourful t-shirts and pants. Despite what I wore, I was always a very girly girl.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> Try reading this article. It's interesting and may help you learn what parents and children experience. http://www.salon.com/2014/09/23/our_transgender_child/
> 
> Of course no 6 year olds are getting life-changing meds and surgery. If you really believe this, you should read the above article.


This was a good article. Thanks for posting. It takes a great deal of strength and compassion as a parent to not take the easy way out and dress your child in the manner in which you think they should dress as a girl or boy.


----------



## Alexenjie

berrydiva said:


> This was a good article. Thanks for posting. It takes a great deal of strength and compassion as a parent to not take the easy way out and dress your child in the manner in which you think they should dress as a girl or boy.




I agree completely. I applaud Angie and Brad for letting their children be themselves, whatever that means. I think it was really brave for Angie to talk about Shiloh changing her (his) name to John at such a young age.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Grace123 said:


> My point is that they could dress Shiloh in all the buttons n' bows in the world but in the end, only Shiloh will figure it out. &#128521;



I got it. And I agree. She was the girliest little girl. Head to toe Mackie. Now look.


----------



## iluvmybags

Who says that little girls have to wear ruffles and lace and pink?  There are lots of girls clothing that are not super feminine, lacy and frilly.   Ever see how Diane Keaton dresses?  Love her style.  I just think putting Shiloh into a suit that matches her big brothers is more for show.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> I got it. And I agree. She was the girliest little girl. Head to toe Mackie. Now look.




Yeah!! And now we have Bruce Jenner (at least according to BG) as another example.


----------



## Sarni

iluvmybags said:


> Who says that little girls have to wear ruffles and lace and pink?  There are lots of girls clothing that are not super feminine, lacy and frilly.   Ever see how Diane Keaton dresses?  Love her style.  I just think putting Shiloh into a suit that matches her big brothers is more for show.




How is it just for show? Shiloh wearing a suit is dressing in the same style she has worn for 5 years....it's what she wears.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sarni said:


> how is it just for show? Shiloh wearing a suit is dressing in the same style she has worn for 5 years....it's what she wears.



+1


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie on Ditching Her Team, Directing Brad Pitt: "A Therapist Would Have a Field Day"*
> 
> "Mom? I saw this thing over there  can I skateboard on it?" The "thing" is a freshly painted cyclorama inside the Los Angeles photo studio where, on a sunny day in November, Jolie is being photographed for her _THR_ cover. And the blond girl in the hoodie who wants to skateboard on its rad curved surfaces is none other than *Shiloh Jolie-Pitt*, arguably the most genetically advantaged 8-year-old on Earth. Also possibly the most self-assured ("Wassup!" she greets a stranger, flashing a cocky grin). But the answer is no, Shiloh may not skateboard on the cyc wall. Some rules cannot be broken, even if your mother happens to be one of the biggest rule breakers of the year.
> "I never had a plan for my life," Jolie says after breaking the bad news to her daughter, then settling into a sofa with Zen-like calm. "I do what I want to do. And if suddenly tomorrow I couldn't do anything, I could deal with that. I'd be happy at home being a mom."
> Uh-huh. And Shiloh would be happy in a tutu.
> Jolie has been breaking rules for so long that it's impossible to imagine her ever giving it up. And despite the 39-year-old's recent nods to conformity, there's still a flash of iconoclasm in every choice she makes. She made an honest man out of *Brad Pitt* in August, marrying him in a traditional ceremony in their chateau in the South of France  but her white Versace gown and veil were covered with drawings by her six children, including a tank battle, meerkats and, inexplicably, the words "buttuck fudduck" ("I still don't know exactly what that means," Jolie says with a shrug). In May, she starred in her first Disney fairy tale, _Maleficent_, but instead of playing the sorceress who put Sleeping Beauty to bed as a jaundiced-eyed storybook villain, Jolie turned her into a sympathetic maternal anti-hero (and the movie grossed $758 million worldwide). And then there were the three months she spent in Australia directing and producing the sort of old-fashioned epic  an all-male, $65 million World War II drama for Universal starring unknown British actor *Jack O'Connell* and even lesser known Japanese rock star *Miyavi*  that hardly ever gets made these days (certainly not by an actress with only one modest directing credit on her résumé).
> Unfortunately, the director had to miss her film's U.S. debut. It wasn't the Golden Globes' surprising snub of her movie that kept her off the red carpet (after all, both Jolie and the film received Critics' Choice award nominations). Nor was it the snide references to her ("spoiled brat," "rampaging ego") made by *Scott Rudin* in an email exchange with Sony chief *Amy Pascal* last year and recently revealed in leaked documents from the Sony hack. No, what kept her away from the premiere was a case of the chicken pox. Yes, chicken pox.
> "I want to be clear and honest about why I'll be missing _Unbroken_ events in the next few days," Jolie announced to the world via YouTube. "I can't believe it, because this film means so much to me."
> Indeed, Jolie has put herself on the line with _Unbroken_, promoting it relentlessly in the media and at awards-season events. "I can't do things I don't believe in," she told _THR_ in November as Shiloh settled in for a game of Clue with 9-year-old *Zahara*. "I'm just not that sort of person  I'm bad at it."
> What Jolie wants to be good at, of course, is directing. But while Hollywood is packed with leading men who've made that transition  *George Clooney*, *Clint Eastwood*, *Mel Gibson*, *Ben Affleck*, the list goes on  you can count the number of A-list female stars who have succeeded behind the camera on two fingers: *Jodie Foster* and now Jolie. Being a member of that exclusive club gives her a power actresses seldom wield. Power to shape her creative destiny. Power to tell stories she wants to tell. Power even over her husband, at least on a movie set. She spent the fall  right after their wedding  bossing Pitt around Malta while shooting _By the Sea_, her third directorial effort (which she also wrote), about a couple trying to rekindle their dying marriage during a trip to Europe. Pitt plays the husband in the film (still being edited), Jolie the wife. "Yes, we spent our honeymoon playing two people in a terrible marriage," she says, laughing. "I'm sure a therapist would have a field day analyzing the films I choose to do. But it's been 10 years since Brad and I have worked together. It felt like it was time."
> Jolie's choices are now more than ever her own. She has no publicist ("I had one once, years ago  I didn't like it"), nor does she have a manager (she split with longtime rep *Geyer Kosinski* last year) or even an agent helping her find acting gigs (*Richard Klubeck* at UTA represents her for directing). "I like to work very directly with people," she says. "I don't want somebody in the middle. I'd rather speak for myself."
> She speaks more softly now than she used to, back in the days when she was famous for sleeping with knives and keeping a rat for a pet, but her words carry a lot more weight. At times she doesn't need to speak at all. Her expression when she encountered Pascal at _THR_'s Women in Entertainment Power 100 Breakfast on Dec. 10  the day after the "spoiled brat" leak  appeared so icy, it's a wonder Pascal didn't get frostbite (a photo of the moment instantly ripped across the web  the warm hug between the two women that followed did not). Jolie recently has hinted in the press that she may soon retire from acting. "I don't want to be in hair and makeup, I don't want to be in wardrobe, I don't want to have to stand on a mark or emote," she says. "It makes me feel like a caged tiger." But that's only made her presence on the screen all the more bankable (she reportedly has been offered $20 million to make _Salt 2_ but still hasn't signed on officially).
> 
> 
> *MORE to story in link*: http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/angelina-jolie-ditching-her-team-758296



Great interview and pics. So she and Amy Pascal hugged after that pic, but of course that didn't make it to the public but the one before the hug did.

And Shiloh greeting people with "Wassup!!" is cute, lol. She seems like she already has a great personality.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Trulyadiva said:


> And...you think this is normal?


 
Why would this be not normal? It's not like she's hurting a pet. If she wants to be one of the boys, let her. For me it's perfectly normal.



Kitties Are Cute said:


> It's not about letting your kids run the household and do whatever they want. The way people dress is often a reflection of themselves. I got lucky in that I liked dolls, and super girlish stuff from the very beginning. I just did, I didn't make a choice to like it, there was just something intrinsic in me that led me to this taste.
> 
> Obviously, Shiloh's preference in clothing and toys is the opposite. And there is no problem with that - who cares what society thinks? If she REALLY wanted to be a boy later on, she will have a difficult life enough as it is. The very least she should have is the support from her parents, and I think it's great it seems that Brad and Angelina are supporting her in this. No one would choose the more difficult life, the one that would obviously receive more criticism and hate.


 
Yessss! I totally agree.



redney said:


> Here, here!
> 
> I find some of the posts on Shiloh's choice of clothing shocking in this day and age. I realize everyone views things through their own cultural lenses, but why is it so hard to believe that Shiloh may be transgendered, and it may be her choice and desire to dress as (i.e. BE)  the gender she may feel inside?
> 
> Stories like these are beginning to be told. http://www.salon.com/2014/09/23/our_transgender_child/ Forcing children to be what they are not can cause major issues down the road, as the article points out.
> 
> It seems that gender identification may occur in humans much earlier than expected. It's not a "choice" but an identification of self. Bravo to her parents who are open and willing to give her support and love,  and not visibly trying to "force" her to be who she may not be.
> 
> And someone posted why hasn't she spoken about her choices? Why would we expect a 6 or 7 year old to speak publicly? They may have had many conversations as parents with her, and there's no reason for them to have to share any of this with the public.


 
This!!!



Kitties Are Cute said:


> I knew at 8 that I had feminine tastes. She knows at 8 that she has boyish tastes. I knew what I wanted to wear and what I didn't, and clearly she does too. How is she not embracing what she is born with?? She's not taping down her boobs or anything yet, and even if she was, so what? Just because she was born genetically as a female, does not mean she identifies with the female/girl culture. Your body can be conflicting with your mind - your body tells you you are a woman or man, yet you feel inside that you are the opposite. I'm sure it is horrible, and I'm glad she is free to be who she feels she is. Just because society tells you that because you are a girl you should like pink and Barbies, or because you are a boy you're to like climbing trees and Hot Wheels, doesn't mean you will, nor should you have to.


 
And all this!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

redney said:


> Here, here!
> 
> I find some of the posts on Shiloh's choice of clothing shocking in this day and age. I realize everyone views things through their own cultural lenses, but why is it so hard to believe that Shiloh may be transgendered, and it may be her choice and desire to dress as (i.e. BE)  the gender she may feel inside?
> 
> Stories like these are beginning to be told. http://www.salon.com/2014/09/23/our_transgender_child/ Forcing children to be what they are not can cause major issues down the road, as the article points out.
> 
> It seems that gender identification may occur in humans much earlier than expected. It's not a "choice" but an identification of self. Bravo to her parents who are open and willing to give her support and love,  and not visibly trying to "force" her to be who she may not be.
> 
> *And someone posted why hasn't she spoken about her choices? Why would we expect a 6 or 7 year old to speak publicly? They may have had many conversations as parents with her, and there's no reason for them to have to share any of this with the public.*



Good post! And to the bolded, what do we expect, Shiloh to give a global press conference?


----------



## Swanky

*'She's seriously out of her mind': How Sony execs cut Angelina Jolie out of email exchange so they could attack her AGAIN over Cleopatra movie - after she objected to going bald to play Egyptian queen*


*Angelina Jolie is described as 'out of her mind' by producer Scott Rudin*
*Jolie was determined to continue with her planned remake of Cleopatra*
*Rudin and Amy Pascal wanted Jolie to work on a Shakespeare version *
*Earlier Rudin called Jolie a 'minimally talented brat' in a leaked email*
*Rudin removed Jolie from the email chain when he wanted to attack her*


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...roup-email-exchange-attack-back.html#commentsA new email exchange between Scott Rudin, Amy Pascal and Angelina Jolie reveals another example how the producer blasted the actress to the Sony studio head.
In the latest leaked exchange, Rudin criticises Angelina Jolie's planned remake of the classic Elizabeth Taylor film Cleopatra. 
Rudin had earlier described Jolie as 'a minimally talented spoiled brat.'   

This time however, Jolie was involved in the  exchange, but was occasionally taken off the chain so Rudin could comment about her behind her back.









 A new email exchange that has been leaked shows Scott Rudin trashing Angelina Jolie (pictured)










Cleopatra, like most wealthy Egyptians, shaved her head so as not to get lice and wore a wig.

Rudin, Pascal and Jolie considered whether the actress should be bald for the film's big sex scenes. 
Jolie wrote: 'The one thought I would ask you both is about her "bald". I think that made sense in earlier drafts but if we are saying every time she's in bed she has no hair or a shaved head it changes the sensuality.
'I wonder if we should keep it out and discuss as an idea with the director. But I worry we could scare off a director.'
Rudin replied: 'First I thought bald but then I was sitting at home during the night and I couldn't sleep because of it so now I think shaved; Or possibly a fade like Kid 'n Play. 
'Maybe shaved for Alexandria, bald for Rome? And then curly tendrils for the asp? What do you think?' 
Pascal liked the perm idea, noting how good Angelina looked with one in The Mighty Heart, which she described as 'that Jewish movie about Daniel pearl.'







Best of friends: Despite was has happened, insiders says Jolie has been one of Pascal's biggest supporters as hackers release her work emails

Rudin then takes Jolie out of the email chain and tells Pascal: 'Kill me now. Immediately.'


*SCOTT RUDIN'S ATTACKS ON ANGELINA JOLIE  *


'I&#8217;m not destroying my career over a minimally talented spoiled brat who thought nothing of shoving this off her plate for eighteen months so she could go direct a movie. I have no desire to be making a movie with her, or anybody, that she runs and that we don&#8217;t.'

'There is no movie of Cleopatra to be made (and how that is a bad thing and rampaging spoiled ego of this woman and the cost of the movie is beyond me) and if you won&#8217;t tell her that you do not like the script &#8212; which, let me remind you, SHE DOESN&#8217;T EITHER &#8212; this will just spin even further out in Crazyland but let me tell you I have zero appetite for the indulgence of spoiled brats and I will tell her this myself if you don&#8217;t.'
'She's a camp event and a celebrity and that's all and the last thing anybody needs is to make a giant bomb with her that any fool could see coming.'
'She's seriously out of her mind.' 

According to the leaked emails, when the remake plan is abandoned, the studio executives consider filming a Shakespeare version of the story based on Antony and Cleopatra, still with the Tomb Raider actress playing the leading role.
Rudin said: 'We ought to make this with her and [Michael] Fassbender or [Tom] Hardy or [Benedict] Cumberbatch and go home.'
Jolie however responds that she thinks the script, by Eric Roth, is almost where it needs to be, and she would like to stay the course.
Rudin then removes Jolie from the email chain again, sending a message to Pascal: 'She's seriously out of her mind.' 
Pascal said she was willing to arrange a meeting between the three of them to sort out any potential problems. However, Rudin replied: 'Nooooooo noooooo noooooo please! Not a meeting!'
Earlier, Rudin had described Jolie as a 'minimally talented spoiled brat' in a previously leaked email. 
Rudin eventually apologized for the comments he made in that email, as well as an allegedly racist exchange he had with Pascal about President *****.
He said: 'Private emails between friends and colleagues written in haste and without much thought or sensitivity, even when the content of them is meant to be in jest, can result in offense where none was intended.
'I made a series of remarks that were meant only to be funny, but in the cold light of day, they are in fact thoughtless and insensitive &#8212; and not funny at all. To anybody I&#8217;ve offended, I&#8217;m profoundly and deeply sorry, and I regret and apologize for any injury they might have caused.' 

These latest leaks come as the group claiming responsibility for the hack, the Guardians of Peace, have successfully forced Sony to abandon plans to release their move 'The Interview', which featured the assassination of North Korean dictator Kim Jong-Un. 

Sony Pictures Entertainment pulled the planned Christmas Day release of the picture after the hackers threatened 9/11-like terror attacks on cinemas showing the comedy.
A spokesman for the company admitted the $42 million movie is unlikely to be rescheduled: 'Sony Pictures has no further release plans for the film.'
Sony's decision caused some consternation in Hollywood over what has been viewed as an act of voluntary censorship. 
Writer Aaron Sorkin said: 'Today the U.S. succumbed to an unprecedented attack on our most cherished, bedrock principle of free speech by a group of North Korean terrorists who threatened to kill moviegoers in order to stop the release of a movie.
'The wishes of the terrorists were fulfilled in part by easily distracted members of the American press who chose gossip and schadenfreude-fueled reporting over a story with immeasurable consequences for the public&#8211;a story that was developing right in front of their eyes. My deepest sympathies go out to Sony Pictures, Seth Rogen, Evan Goldberg and everyone who worked on The Interview.' 
Federal government officials have said that North Korea is behind the attack, as has been assumed for the past two weeks, though they are not expected to formally announce this until later this week.
Authorities are also looking into whether or not someone inside Sony helped the hackers.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2878591/She-s-seriously-mind-Sony-execs-cut-Angelina-Jolie-group-email-exchange-attack-back.html#ixzz3MG53htcR


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Good post! And to the bolded, what do we expect, Shiloh to give a global press conference?


 
:giggles:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Great interview and pics. So she and Amy Pascal hugged after that pic, *but of course that didn't make it to the public but the one before the hug did.*
> 
> And Shiloh greeting people with "Wassup!!" is cute, lol. She seems like she already has a great personality.


 
I know, right?!


----------



## Singra

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *'She's seriously out of her mind': How Sony execs cut Angelina Jolie out of email exchange so they could attack her AGAIN over Cleopatra movie - after she objected to going bald to play Egyptian queen*



The gawker article went into more detail...

http://gawker.com/angelinas-cleopatra-catastrophe-the-other-side-of-sony-1671986317


----------



## Sweetpea83

Three more photos..

_Photo shoot by Joe Pugliese for 'The Hollywood Reporter' , December 2014_


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Jolie ruffling male execs in that cesspool industry only makes me like her more. Keep it coming Sony.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> Jolie ruffling male execs in that cesspool industry only makes me like her more. Keep it coming Sony.



Yep! It just shows what a male dominated, sexist industry it is. They want complete control over the project and insinuate any woman who brings about change or attempts to is out of her mind.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Happy birthday Brad Pitt! 51 today.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Women in Hollywood have to be SO tough. Honestly,  even some of them I side-eye I still have an undercurrent thought about how much they've probably had to put up with to get any sort of success.

Its only a few decades ago studios really had all their players doing EXACTLY what they wanted. And some of the execs who were young interns at the time are still around.

I'm sure Angelina doing that got under their skin.

Any kind of push back and it seems women get labelled as "trouble", "opinionated", "crazy" or "b*tch".

Well...to paraphrase Tina Fey and Amy Poehler..

B*TCHES GET STUFF DONE.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Women in Hollywood have to be SO tough. Honestly,  even some of them I side-eye I still have an undercurrent thought about how much they've probably had to put up with to get any sort of success.
> 
> Its only a few decades ago studios really had all their players doing EXACTLY what they wanted. And some of the execs who were young interns at the time are still around.
> 
> I'm sure Angelina doing that got under their skin.
> 
> Any kind of push back and it seems women get labelled as "trouble", "opinionated", "crazy" or "b*tch".
> 
> Well...to paraphrase Tina Fey and Amy Poehler..
> 
> *B*TCHES GET STUFF DONE.*


Truth!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep! It just shows what a male dominated, sexist industry it is. They want complete control over the project and insinuate any woman who brings about change or attempts to is out of her mind.


 





FreeSpirit71 said:


> Women in Hollywood have to be SO tough. Honestly,  even some of them I side-eye I still have an undercurrent thought about how much they've probably had to put up with to get any sort of success.
> 
> Its only a few decades ago studios really had all their players doing EXACTLY what they wanted. And some of the execs who were young interns at the time are still around.
> 
> I'm sure Angelina doing that got under their skin.
> 
> Any kind of push back and it seems women get labelled as "trouble", "opinionated", "crazy" or "b*tch".
> 
> Well...to paraphrase Tina Fey and Amy Poehler..
> 
> B*TCHES GET STUFF DONE.


----------



## Solemony

Men don't like to be undermined ever especially by a woman. Lord knows that these men need to get their a$$es out of the gutter pronto. Makes me roll my eyes every time I see stupidity like these in some men.


----------



## Singra

What everyone says about HWood and women in power is true and the names Rudin calls Jolie are uncalled for and very disrespectful but to split off onto a slightly different track... 

Pascal and Rudin seem to have a mistrust in her opinion that I'm not sure is 100% down to her gender... 

The thing is Jolie is an above average actress (but not a great one) and so far she's an average director (not saying she won't improve). She's been a producer on a handful of small(ish) films most of which have not been that great or made much of a profit... I'm not sure I would wholly trust her opinion on a script that could potentially have a 100+ million budget. There is a lot at stake, the first Cleopatra movie with Liz Taylor almost toppled a studio... you can bet whoever (make or female) is making the movie is thinking about that.

The road to movie making ruin is also littered with big expensive projects that were the passion projects of high profile male stars... can anyone say Ishtar.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That's true too Singra. There's a grey area there. For me..Rudin's response is something we'd never see aimed at a man - no matter how much of a pain in the arse he was.

I'm not that keen on the idea of a Cleo movie to be honest but the way he wrote...I could almost see bile and spittle coming from his mouth as he banged away on his keyboard.


----------



## Grace123

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Women in Hollywood have to be SO tough. Honestly,  even some of them I side-eye I still have an undercurrent thought about how much they've probably had to put up with to get any sort of success.
> 
> Its only a few decades ago studios really had all their players doing EXACTLY what they wanted. And some of the execs who were young interns at the time are still around.
> 
> I'm sure Angelina doing that got under their skin.
> 
> *Any kind of push back and it seems women get labelled as "trouble", "opinionated", "crazy" or "b*tch".*
> 
> Well...to paraphrase Tina Fey and Amy Poehler..
> 
> B*TCHES GET STUFF DONE.



Well said.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Opens Up About Directing Brad Pitt in Love Scene for 'By the Sea'*

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie will be back on screen together in "By the Sea," which is set to be released next year and features the famous duo as a couple -- much like their debut movie together in 2005's "Mr. and Mrs. Smith." 
While promoting her current film "Unbroken," Jolie, 39, spoke to MTV news about directing a sex scene with her now husband in the future movie. 
"I was the other person in the love scene, so it wasn't that hard," she quipped. "He knows what I need from him. He's always known." 
As for people making assumptions of the duo in real life based off what happens in the movie, Jolie said "I haven't thought that way for years. Because then you can't make a creative move if you're conscious of all the different interpretations. We wanted to be free and we wanted to play." 
She continued about the film, "It's a very creative film. We wanted to try things, so we intentionally made bold decisions ... we just wanted to be artists and play." 
The IMDB summary of "By the Sea" reads, "Set in France during the mid-1970s, Vanessa, a former dancer, and her husband Roland, an American writer, travel the country together. They seem to be growing apart, but when they linger in one quiet, seaside town they begin to draw close to some of its more vibrant inhabitants, such as a local bar/café-keeper and a hotel owner."


Source: http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment...ecting-brad-pitt-love-scene/story?id=27716170


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Happy birthday Brad Pitt! 51 today.


 Just saw this!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He is a good looking 51.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He is a good looking 51.




yes ma'am he is!!!




Sweetpea83 said:


> Angelina Jolie Opens Up About Directing Brad Pitt in Love Scene for 'By the Sea'
> 
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie will be back on screen together in "By the Sea," which is set to be released next year and features the famous duo as a couple -- much like their debut movie together in 2005's "Mr. and Mrs. Smith."
> While promoting her current film "Unbroken," Jolie, 39, spoke to MTV news about directing a sex scene with her now husband in the future movie.
> "I was the other person in the love scene, so it wasn't that hard," she quipped. *"He knows what I need from him. He's always known." *





   i love that!!!!  that's how it is supposed to be!http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## mrsinsyder

I wonder why this old story is being regurgitated? 

Angelina Jolie's entire family recently stepped out on the red carpet to support their mother's new movie, Unbroken. The couple's oldest biological child, who was assigned female at birth, joined brothers Maddox and Pax wearing sharp suits and short haircuts. 

Pitt and Jolie have been fairly open over the years about Shiloh's interest in all things considered masculine. In an interview with Oprah in 2008, Brad Pitt discussed how Shiloh wanted to be called John. 

The eight-year-old's family fully supports their decision to self-identify &#8212; from an affinity for suits and ties to shorter hair to the name change. (Editor's Note: We have followed the Advocate's lead, and referred to John Jolie-Pitt as "they" as a gender-neutral pronoun to respect John's decision, whatever gender they may end up being.) 

Jolie told Vanity Fair in a 2010 interview that John has been exploring their identity since the age of three. "She wants to be a boy," Jolie said. "So we had to cut her hair. She likes to wear boys&#8217; everything. She thinks she&#8217;s one of the brothers." 

The Telegraph used the Pitt-Jolie story as an opportunity to educate adults on how to handle a child's cross-gender explorations. It's easy to dismiss a child's tendency to gravitate toward toys and clothing generally assigned to its opposite gender as a phase. 

The Telegraph spoke with clinical psychologist Linda Blair who advised parents to not jump to the conclusion their child is trans*. "It&#8217;s normal [for children with older siblings] to want to copy them and be like them," Blair explained. The healthiest and most respectful action a parent can take is to follow the Jolie-Pitt's example and allow their child to go through a normal human experience exploring their own identity at their own pace and on their own terms. (The Advocate) 

http://www.refinery29.com/2014/12/79896/shiloh-john-jolie-pitt-name-change


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ I suspect, probably because there was talk of it in almost every gossip forum after the photos of the premiere were posted.


----------



## smashinstyle

One thing that I don't understand is that Angelina and Brad have not addressed whether Shiloh *still* prefers to be referred to as John, but every news outlet reporting this is discussing how they're alright with Shiloh being referred to as John as though it's something new. It's just the same story from 2008 - their child is expressing gender in a way that is not conventional for their assigned sex and yet media outlets are calling Shiloh John even though Brad mentioned the name thing in 2008 and it's never been mentioned again. 

In the recent wedding photos and accompanying spread that was released by Hello magazine, Shiloh was referred to as Shiloh, not John, as far as I'm aware. 

It all just seems so redundant. Shiloh should be able to express gender in whatever way they feel comfortable without having to have these silly headlines about being referred to as John.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ Agree. IMO Its because any talk of being possible transgender in some outlets is still considered as sensational or even morbidly curious (even in a child that may not be happening to).

Its a fine line. The article hints at it...when in fact Shiloh/John may not actually want to BE a boy but like playing with them and dressing like them. She's young and sexuality can be fluid and articles like that make me a bit cranky, regurgitating old news when Ange and Brad aren't making it a thing at all.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

smashinstyle said:


> One thing that I don't understand is that Angelina and Brad have not addressed whether Shiloh *still* prefers to be referred to as John, but every news outlet reporting this is discussing how they're alright with Shiloh being referred to as John as though it's something new. It's just the same story from 2008 - their child is expressing gender in a way that is not conventional for their assigned sex and yet media outlets are calling Shiloh John even though Brad mentioned the name thing in 2008 and it's never been mentioned again.
> 
> In the recent wedding photos and accompanying spread that was released by Hello magazine, Shiloh was referred to as Shiloh, not John, as far as I'm aware.
> 
> It all just seems so redundant. Shiloh should be able to express gender in whatever way they feel comfortable without having to have these silly headlines about being referred to as John.



Fully agree.


----------



## Alexenjie

I think Angie and Brad talking about Shiloh wanting to be called John, once is plenty. Maybe she/he will go back and forth with her/his name and identity as a child. I don't think they want the public in on every situation that their family faces and bringing this issue of names up will create a lot of unnecessary publicity every time.


----------



## qudz104

Shiloh seems like a pretty gender neutral name to start with but that's beside the point.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Word of mouth is on fire: Universal-Legendarys Unbroken smashed through the onslaught of studio wide releases and holdovers on Christmas Day and is looking to take No. 1 with $15.6M according to industry estimates, racing past Disneys musical Into The Woods, which according to noon estimates was expected to finish first.

http://deadline.com/2014/12/christmas-box-office-into-the-woods-unbroken-the-interview-1201336253/#

GO ANG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Awesome!! That oughta show em  

Go Ang!


----------



## Swanky

My DH and DD went to see it on Christmas, said it was packed.  They liked it ok, said all the most exciting scenes were in the trailer.


----------



## Sweetpea83

DH and I are thinking of watching it today. &#128522;


----------



## Michele26

I talked several of my family members into going to see it last night who are at my house for the holidays.  It was ok, not great.

Now I want to read the book.


----------



## Swanky

^That's what DH said.  Did they also leave out his faith that helped get him through his darkest times?  Dh thought they did.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My DH and DD went to see it on Christmas, said it was packed.  They liked it ok, said all the most exciting scenes were in the trailer.





Michele26 said:


> I talked several of my family members into going to see it last night who are at my house for the holidays.  It was ok, not great.
> 
> Now I want to read the book.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^That's what DH heard.  Did they also leave out his faith that helped get him through his darkest times?  Dh thought they did.



My in laws were very displeased. They said it was an amazing story and book...but the movie fell very short.


----------



## hermes_lemming

twinkle.tink said:


> My in laws were very displeased. They said it was an amazing story and book...but the movie fell very short.



Typical


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

twinkle.tink said:


> My in laws were very displeased. They said it was an amazing story and book...but the movie fell very short.



Maybe personal feelings towards Angie cloud some judgements


----------



## Swanky

Not my DHs, he DGAF about her. I'd assume most older people don't even know she had a hand in it, my DH didn't until I told him.


----------



## Michele26

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^That's what DH said.  Did they also leave out his faith that helped get him through his darkest times?  Dh thought they did.



His faith was never really brought out in the movie.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maybe personal feelings towards Angie cloud some judgements



Tee hee, that is what made it satisfying for me...but as for the judgement, they love her. 



Michele26 said:


> His faith was never really brought out in the movie.



For my FIL this was a major fail.


----------



## September24

qudz104 said:


> Shiloh seems like a pretty gender neutral name to start with but that's beside the point.


 
I agree, I think Shiloh is a hermaphrodite and they wrongly assigned her a female at birth, but she is really genetically male. Go John! Wonderful of Angie and Brad to let him express himself from birth. One less messed up movie stars kid!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

September24 said:


> I agree, *I think Shiloh is a hermaphrodite* and they wrongly assigned her a female at birth, but she is really genetically male. Go John! Wonderful of Angie and Brad to let him express himself from birth. One less messed up movie stars kid!



Say what?  Firstly, Angelina and Brad have spoken about it ONCE. She watched Peter Pan and decided she'd like to be called John like one of the characters.

Secondly, kids dress like her all the time, even if it's not mainstream or photographed. I wore dungarees and shorts and had really short hair until I was about twelve. No biggie. We have _no idea _if she continues to want to be called John. Angelina and Brad currently refer to her as Shiloh.

Now, this BS about her being born with both sexual organs. What?

It truly amazes me when people put their own agenda onto kids. We have no idea about Shiloh's sexual orientation or physical sexual make up. _None_. All based on the kid loving a male character and wearing boys clothes. I mean...




> There were stories recently about Shiloh dressing up as a boy. Typically, Angelina is not over-concerned. &#8216;I don&#8217;t think it&#8217;s for the world to interpret anything. She likes to dress like a boy and wants her hair cut like a boy and she wanted to be called &#8220;John&#8221; for a while. Some kids wear capes and want to be Superman and she wants to be like her brothers. It&#8217;s who she is. It&#8217;s been a surprise to us and it&#8217;s really interesting, but she&#8217;s so much more than that &#8211; she&#8217;s funny and sweet and pretty. But she does love a tie&#8230;&#8217;


Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...a-Jolie-reveals-truth-Brad-Pitt-children.html

*^Note the past tense when Angelina is referring to her wanting to be called John?*

Gossip blogs are taking this and running with it because the kid showed up to the premiere in a suit. And using quotes about her being called John from years ago.


----------



## igraine57

&#128591;absolutely agree 1000% freespirit


----------



## Sweetpea83

DH & I were going to see Unbroken today but it was sold out..we are going to watch it next weekend. Glad to see her movie is doing so well..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Say what?  Firstly, Angelina and Brad have spoken about it ONCE. She watched Peter Pan and decided she'd like to be called John like one of the characters.
> 
> Secondly, kids dress like her all the time, even if it's not mainstream or photographed. I wore dungarees and shorts and had really short hair until I was about twelve. No biggie. We have _no idea _if she continues to want to be called John. Angelina and Brad currently refer to her as Shiloh.
> 
> Now, this BS about her being born with both sexual organs. What?
> 
> It truly amazes me when people put their own agenda onto kids. We have no idea about Shiloh's sexual orientation or physical sexual make up. _None_. All based on the kid loving a male character and wearing boys clothes. I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...a-Jolie-reveals-truth-Brad-Pitt-children.html
> 
> *^Note the past tense when Angelina is referring to her wanting to be called John?*
> 
> Gossip blogs are taking this and running with it because the kid showed up to the premiere in a suit. And using quotes about her being called John from years ago.



Coming in here with facts only. Totes agree.


----------



## smashinstyle

I think perhaps the conversation is a little confusing because there are many different types of things being discussed in regards to Shiloh's gender. Just want to clear some things up here: 

Firstly, hermaphroditism is a medical condition in which a person is born with male and female sexual organs or potentially with both X and Y chromosomes. Shiloh is not a hermaphrodite, and even if she was, hermaphroditism does not have anything to do with the way gender is expressed. 

Secondly, there is sexual orientation, which also does not have to do with the way gender is expressed. sexual orientation is who someone wants to have sex with or if they want to have sex at all. 

Thirdly, there is gender, which is how we express being "male" or "female" or "androgynous" which is expressed through hairstyle, accessories, clothes, shoes, the way we talk, etc.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Thanks smashinstyle.  Excellent explanation


----------



## smashinstyle

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Thanks smashinstyle.  Excellent explanation



 glad to help!


----------



## Docjeun

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Say what?  Firstly, Angelina and Brad have spoken about it ONCE. She watched Peter Pan and decided she'd like to be called John like one of the characters.
> 
> Secondly, kids dress like her all the time, even if it's not mainstream or photographed. I wore dungarees and shorts and had really short hair until I was about twelve. No biggie. We have _no idea _if she continues to want to be called John. Angelina and Brad currently refer to her as Shiloh.
> 
> Now, this BS about her being born with both sexual organs. What?
> 
> It truly amazes me when people put their own agenda onto kids. We have no idea about Shiloh's sexual orientation or physical sexual make up. _None_. All based on the kid loving a male character and wearing boys clothes. I mean...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/you...a-Jolie-reveals-truth-Brad-Pitt-children.html
> 
> *^Note the past tense when Angelina is referring to her wanting to be called John?*
> 
> Gossip blogs are taking this and running with it because the kid showed up to the premiere in a suit. And using quotes about her being called John from years ago.


I agree totally too, I was actually shocked by those statement AND I'm not easily shocked these days plus haven't much of a clue about this kid.  I think it's weird but that's besides the point.


----------



## Lounorada

It's unsettling to think of all these strangers making judgement on an innocent child's self expression...  
Whatever the opinion is, just let the girl be. She seems to be a pretty happy child so this discussion should be non-existent IMO, seeing as she isn't one of our daughters and her choices have no effect on us.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed.


----------



## qudz104

Personally, I think she just really loves being like her older brothers and also, she's only 8. All talk about anything else should be reserved for when she's older and had more understanding of the matter.


----------



## smashinstyle

totally agree!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yup!


----------



## Sasha2012

It was 1995, and as a young starlet set to appear in her first leading role, she was on the cusp of fame and fortune.

And in this previously unseen photoshoot, Angelina Jolie proved why she went on to become one of Hollywood's most sultry superstars.

The actress, then 19, ensured her role in 1995 film Hackers grabbed attention by stripping down for a series of racy images.

The photos are especially poignant for the actress: the film - about computer criminals - ended up being one of her big breaks, and also introduced her to her first husband, British actor Jonny Lee Miller, her male co-star. 

The movie's subject is also especially topical - Angelina was dragged into the Sony leak earlier this month.

She was namechecked in emails fired off between producer Scott Rudin and Sony Pictures co-chairman Amy Pascal, in which the actress was labelled 'seriously out of her mind' and 'a minimally talented spoilt brat'.

Now, almost 20 years on, the actress is a world away from her one-time bad girl of Tinseltown image.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...seen-shoot-Hackers-emerges.html#ixzz3NFeKVtdV


----------



## AEGIS

oh ewww


----------



## Swanky

Agreed. Lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This photoshoot is for the Hackers movie I think. Lol, why is it eww?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the last two photos of that shoot.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This photoshoot is for the Hackers movie I think. Lol, why is it eww?



I'm not sure why the others are saying its ewww. It's old so I get the styling, but for me the poses are super "awkward" and unflattering. Also the toes falling off the too small shoes are just a no.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Great weekend for Ang.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*How Angelina Jolie&#8217;s &#8216;Unbroken&#8217; Became a Christmas Smash*

On paper, &#8220;Unbroken,&#8221; the story of a bombardier who survives a crash in the Pacific Ocean only to be tortured by his Japanese captors, doesn&#8217;t sound much like a Christmas movie.
However, by emphasizing the inspirational elements of the incredible true story and director Angelina Jolie&#8217;s work behind the camera, the account of Louis Zamperini&#8217;s travails and ultimate triumph became one of the holiday&#8217;s biggest openers.
&#8220;At this time of year stories about faith and how strong the human spirit is do huge numbers,&#8221; said Jeff Bock, an analyst with Exhibitor Relations.
Bock compares &#8220;Unbroken&#8221; to &#8220;The Blind Side,&#8221; which also drew crowds in the big cities and Middle America by emphasizing uplift. *&#8220;Unbroken&#8221; debuted to $31.7 million* *over the weekend and has made $47.3 million since opening on Christmas, stunning **box office** prognosticators who had expected it to make $10 million less than* *it collected*. The oft-repeated mantra in trailers and other promotional materials, &#8220;If you can take it, you can make it,&#8221; gave the film a quasi-religious, redemptive aura that made it seem seasonally appropriate.
&#8220;It&#8217;s an inspirational film that played to all the quadrants,&#8221; said Nikki Rocco, Universal&#8217;s distribution chief. &#8220;The studio did an incredible marketing job telling the story of this hero.&#8221;
But &#8220;The Blind Side&#8221; had Sandra Bullock, while &#8220;Unbroken&#8221; is grounded by newcomer Jack O&#8217;Connell. That left Jolie to do the heavy lifting when it came to promoting the picture on &#8220;Today&#8221; and on the cover of magazines such as Variety. After &#8220;Maleficent&#8221; became the third biggest film of the year on a global basis, &#8220;Unbroken&#8217;s&#8221; success helps solidify her status as one of the industry&#8217;s preeminent movie stars &#8212; something that had been questioned given her four-year absence from screens.
&#8220;Angelina Jolie, along with Louis Zamperini, is the biggest star of the movie,&#8221; said Paul Dergarabedian, senior media analyst with Rentrak. &#8220;Her name on the film raised awareness higher than it otherwise would have been.&#8221;
For Jolie, whose previous directing effort, 2011&#8217;s Bosnian War drama &#8220;In the Land of Blood and Honey,&#8221; sank without a trace, &#8220;Unbroken&#8221; has opened up fresh career avenues.
&#8220;Hollywood is not kind to actresses as they age,&#8221; Phil Contrino, vice president and chief analyst at BoxOffice.com. &#8220;Establishing herself as a viable director commercially and creatively is a huge thing for her career.&#8221;
Not everything broke &#8220;Unbroken&#8217;s&#8221; way. Reviews were uneven, and the picture was shut out of the Golden Globes, but the film proved critic- and awards-proof at the multiplexes.
It helped, of course, that Laura Hillenbrand&#8217;s book of the same name spent more than 180 weeks on the New York Times bestseller hardcover list &#8212; a feat that has been surpassed by only three other nonfiction titles.
Likewise, &#8220;The Interview&#8217;s&#8221; cancellation in the wake of terrorist threats and subsequent rebirth as an arthouse release freed up screens for &#8220;Unbroken&#8221; and the holiday&#8217;s other major release, &#8220;Into the Woods.&#8221; It also left the marketplace without a film geared at adults. That was good news for &#8220;Unbroken,&#8221; which had an opening weekend crowd that was 62% over the age of 30.
Then there was the nature of Zamperini&#8217;s life story. It&#8217;s one that begins with a shiftless childhood before segueing to the Olympics, daring aerial missions, a punishing ordeal floating in a life raft in the middle of the ocean and a lengthy stretch in Japanese prison camps.
&#8220;It has a bunch of different story threads, and it manages to catch a lot of different people as a result,&#8221; said Contrino. &#8220;It&#8217;s like &#8216;Forest Gump&#8217; in the way that it hits a lot of different story lines. There&#8217;s the World War II stuff, the prison camp element and the sports stuff. It&#8217;s like a couple of movies in one.&#8221;
Knowing the challenges it faced in marketing a film without a proven star at the height of awards season, Universal started banging the drum early. In a nice bit of corporate synergy, the studio highlighted a lengthy promo that was narrated by Tom Brokaw during sister division NBC&#8217;s coverage of the Winter Olympics. A month later, the studio brought Jolie to Cinemacon, the annual gathering of exhibitors, to make an extended pitch for the film to theater owners.
&#8220;Universal&#8217;s unrelenting campaign has a lot to do with its success,&#8221; said Bock. &#8220;This thing could surpass $100 million. It&#8217;s going to have a lot of playability.&#8221;



Source: https://variety.com/2014/film/news/how-angelina-jolies-unbroken-became-a-christmas-smash-1201388469/


----------



## ByeKitty

Lol, I think people are saying "ew" because that photoshoot is absolutely hideous and very try-hard looking. I'm giving her a pass because it was 1995.


----------



## Docjeun

I wonder how many people actually liked the movie, did anyone see it?


----------



## dangerouscurves

AEGIS said:


> oh ewww











Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Agreed. Lol











Babydoll Chanel said:


> This photoshoot is for the Hackers movie I think. Lol, why is it eww?



Hahaha!!! Yeah, those pictures are eeeyyywww!!!!


----------



## Michele26

Is that her brother in the last picture?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

kittenslingerie said:


> I'm not sure why the others are saying its ewww. It's old so I get the styling, but for me the poses are super "awkward" and unflattering. Also the toes falling off the too small shoes are just a no.



Ah I see, lol I didn't even notice the toes. I just glanced at the pics.


----------



## jun3machina

Omg that shoot! She looks so pretty but good god its awkward! I can only imagine what the camera guy is saying to her ..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> Hahaha!!! Yeah, those pictures are eeeyyywww!!!!



I asked why they were eww, not agreeing 

PS - is it snowing there yet? We got tons here!


----------



## kateincali

Michele26 said:


> Is that her brother in the last picture?



it's jonny lee miller, co-star in hackers and her first husband


----------



## Singra

jun3machina said:


> Omg that shoot! She looks so pretty but good god its awkward! *I can only imagine what the camera guy is saying to her ..*



Lol... yeah especially the one with her hips against the wall.


----------



## Michele26

faith_ann said:


> it's jonny lee miller, co-star in hackers and her first husband



Thank you!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I asked why they were eww, not agreeing
> 
> PS - is it snowing there yet? We got tons here!



Hahaha! I don't know. But I said eeeyyywww when I saw them. Yessss we have snow here. I love snow! I bet it snows a lot there where you are as well


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie* steps out of her SUV looking as stunning as always to do some shopping at M. Fredric on Sunday (December 28) in Los Angeles.
The 39-year-old _Unbroken _director was joined by two of her children *Zahara* and *Shiloh* (not pictured) for the excursion. Later, she treated the kiddos to In-N-Out Burger!
Last week, *Angelina* and her husband *Brad Pitt* were spotted grabbing some Subway for lunch with twins *Knox* and *Vivienne* (not pictured).
_Unbroken_ enjoyed an amazing couple of days at the box office, bringing in a whopping $47.3 _million_! Congrats to the cast and crew!


----------



## Tivo

Why does she look like Bethanny Frankel? And I love the bag.


----------



## keodi

Trulyadiva said:


> I wonder how many people actually liked the movie, did anyone see it?



I liked the book better than the movie


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I think that's the case for most movies..the books are always better than the movie. I'm still looking forward to seeing it..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That photoshoot  I can't believe I'm saying this, but after seeing those, she actually looks better now. She looks healthier in that photoshoot though.

Based on what everyone's said I think I'll get the book rather than see the movie. I agree books are almost always better.


----------



## Docjeun

I've always found that books are way better.  I don't think I'll watch the movie, it's not my type, way too much violence.


----------



## Alexenjie

I thought I would see the movie but with the number of unfavorable reviews plus the talk about all the relentless violence from the concentration camp (several people compared it to the Passions of Christ), I lost any desire I had to see it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

jun3machina said:


> Omg that shoot! She looks so pretty but good god its awkward! I can only imagine what the camera guy is saying to her ..



She does look pretty there and healthy, idk maybe they photoshopped the veins out of her arms and hands or maybe they aren't there because she isn't so painfully thin. Perhaps it is the hairstyle, but she does not look like a 19 year old!!!!!! The one where she is against the wall- just nasty!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love what she's wearing but that jawbone could cut glass. 

That earlier photoshoot.. I have a feeling of lot of them did shoots like this early on, even though I'm not a fan of it. I remember Cameron Diaz took a photographer to court for trying to release similar ones of her before she made it big.

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,1180255,00.html


----------



## Chanel522

So pretty and I love her bag!!


----------



## lulu212121

I thought she had chicken pox?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lulu212121 said:


> I thought she had chicken pox?



She was only going to be out of action for a week, apparently.


----------



## Docjeun

lulu212121 said:


> I thought she had chicken pox?


Yeah, me too...


----------



## gazoo

I had the chicken pox as a teenager, and was down for SIX weeks, too spotted to leave the house.  I'm surprised to see her out and about, and not showing the scabs or evidence of them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Brad Pitt mentioned on the red carpet that  it was a very mild case..can't remember where I saw it..


----------



## lulu212121

Trulyadiva said:


> Yeah, me too...


Exactly!


----------



## Tivo

Actor's are experts at "lying." It's their job to "pretend." No way of knowing when they tell the truth or when they aren't "on."


----------



## Chanel522

There are different severities of chicken pox just like there are different severities of everything else. Plus, she's completely covered except her face so it's impossible to tell whether she has spots anywhere else and she could also have concealer on any remaining spots on her face. It didn't look like a very bad case to begin with.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Exactly..my mom said when I was 6 I had a very mild case..it was found only between my fingers..nowhere else on my body and it went away in a week or so..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is not a fashion queen but she has the baddest accessories.


----------



## Swanky

*Amber Rose Applauds Brad & Angelina for Raising a 'TransKid'*
 
http://www.tmz.com/2014/12/31/amber-rose-shiloh-jolie-pitt-john-transgender-angelina-brad/ 

*        12/31/2014 10:40 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *





*A*

*mber Rose* showed her support for *Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie*'s parenting by posting a pic of their daughter -- dressed in a suit and tie -- and praising them for supporting *Shiloh*'s desire to be a boy. 

Amber captioned her Instagram "How gorgeous is John Jolie Pitt?" The image she used is Shiloh *at one of Angelina's recent premieres*.

Both Brad and Angelina have said Shiloh thinks of herself as a boy, wants boy haircuts, and wants to wear boys clothing. They've also said she prefers to be called John.


Amber continued gushing ... "Born into the perfect family for him." Her only misstep might have been tacking on, "#TransKids" -- a term neither Brad or Angie has ever used publicly. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3NVn2gjKa


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Sit down and STFU Amber. 

These people who know NOTHING of this child putting a tag on her... idiots.

TMZ..again using quotes from YEARS ago about her wanting to be called John. I can't with these morons.


----------



## smashinstyle

the headline should've been "Amber Rose still desperate to stay relevant, comments on Shiloh Jolie-Pitt" 

so tired of people trying to use Shiloh to push their own agendas and messages. trans* inclusivity has been a hot button media topic over the past year with Laverne Cox and Carmen Carrera and a few others, but those women are grown adults who have chosen their identities and Shiloh is a CHILD who may or may not be gender non-conforming. Angie and Brad have not commented on this stuff in years and we (the media, society in general, etc) should respect Shiloh enough not to force her into identities that are not necessarily her own.


----------



## zen1965

+ 1m to the above two posts.

How dare she? Mind your own business (and your own child), Amber.


----------



## Singra

OMG I just can't with this woman... or TMZ.


----------



## Lounorada

Amber, you need to sit down and STFU. Making a public statement about someone else's _child_ is insensitive and disgusting SMGDH. 
Her 15 mins are well and truly up and she knows it, leave innocent children out of your attention seeking.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Sit down and STFU Amber.
> 
> These people who know NOTHING of this child putting a tag on her... idiots.
> 
> TMZ..again using quotes from YEARS ago about her wanting to be called John. I can't with these morons.





smashinstyle said:


> the headline should've been "Amber Rose still desperate to stay relevant, comments on Shiloh Jolie-Pitt"
> 
> so tired of people trying to use Shiloh to push their own agendas and messages. trans* inclusivity has been a hot button media topic over the past year with Laverne Cox and Carmen Carrera and a few others, but those women are grown adults who have chosen their identities and Shiloh is a CHILD who may or may not be gender non-conforming. Angie and Brad have not commented on this stuff in years and we (the media, society in general, etc) should respect Shiloh enough not to force her into identities that are not necessarily her own.





zen1965 said:


> + 1m to the above two posts.
> 
> How dare she? Mind your own business (and your own child), Amber.





Singra said:


> OMG I just can't with this woman... or TMZ.





Lounorada said:


> Amber, you need to sit down and STFU. Making a public statement about someone else's _child_ is insensitive and disgusting SMGDH.
> Her 15 mins are well and truly up and she knows it, leave innocent children out of your attention seeking.



These! All of these! No one even knows yet what shilo's mental gender at this moment. SMGDH.


----------



## RedSoleAddict

I've seen so many posts on Instagram stating how beautiful 'John' Jolie-Pitt, 'he', etc. and thought WHAT? Sure SHILOH might indeed identify as a male (and did so since she was little), but until SHE is old enough to say that or do anything about it, whatever she chooses to do, leave the kid alone! Unbelievable. Clearly I'm annoyed. Rant over.


----------



## Swanky

I'm sorry. . . but people really need to stfu about kids IMO.  I mean really.  Like now.  Now.
















JMO


----------



## smashinstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry. . . but people really need to stfu about kids IMO.  I mean really.  Like now.  Now.
> 
> 
> JMO



ITA - kids have always been off limits in my books. Amber Rose is honestly sooo trashy for even mentioning ANYTHING about Shiloh and using this child to try to extend her meaningless 15 seconds of fame.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm sorry. . . but people really need to stfu about kids IMO.  I mean really.  Like now.  Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JMO



Yup. I try not to respond when noobs like Amber put their 2 cents in but this makes me steaming mad to be honest. 

Leave her be. She'll decide for herself.


----------



## Swanky

My DDs best friend wore long Nike basketball shorts and various team jerseys until 4th grade and then overnight, literally, decided to dress like a girl.


People need to stay in their lane and shut it.


----------



## Singra

^ Yes! 


TMZ also needs to have some standards and not report everything that gets said... although I know that'll never happen. The only way it would happen if it was made illegal to report on celeb kids or if it became financially unviable to report on them... which isn't going to happen because let's face it people aren't going to stop clicking on stories or photos of the kids.


----------



## daffyduck

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> My DDs best friend wore long Nike basketball shorts and various team jerseys until 4th grade and then overnight, literally, decided to dress like a girl.
> 
> 
> People need to stay in their lane and shut it.


ITA....My best friend's daughter have been dressing up like a tomboy since she was a toddler, then all of a sudden she decided that she wants to do a theme party for her 16th b-day....and guess what theme she decided on......A Princess Fairly Tale Party!


----------



## Pia Ismea

daffyduck said:


> ITA....My best friend's daughter have been dressing up like a tomboy since she was a toddler, then all of a sudden she decided that she wants to do a theme party for her 16th b-day....and guess what theme she decided on......A Princess Fairly Tale Party!


I could have written both of the above posts...my BF's DD did the same until she was around 12 yrs.old. Wore nothing but boy's clothes and played basketball and rode her skate board only with boys until, bam one day! She picked a girly outfit to wear to a wedding and liked it. Her mother, an MD, never pushed her to choose the outfit and never pushed her to stop wearing boy's apparel. She's 17 now and a beauty, can play any sport and still be chosen as Homecoming Queen....


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Also...just to add to the "tomboy to girly-girl" stories..Shiloh may continue to be exactly how she is
..or be transgender or be hetero or anything else on the huge spectrum out there.

Its just not for a$$holes like Amber Rose to reduce her to a hashtag for the sole purpose of keeping herself in the media spotlight.

Amber pulled a cheap, nasty, stuntqueen move and used a kid to do it. It sickens me.


----------



## smashinstyle

freespirit71 said:


> also...just to add to the "tomboy to girly-girl" stories..shiloh may continue to be exactly how she is
> ..or be transgender or be hetero or anything else on the huge spectrum out there.
> 
> Its just not for a$$holes like amber rose to reduce her to a hashtag for the sole purpose of keeping herself in the media spotlight.
> 
> Amber pulled a cheap, nasty, stuntqueen move and used a kid to do it. It sickens me.



+1!!!!


----------



## berrydiva

swanky mama of three said:


> i'm sorry. . . But people really need to stfu about kids imo.  I mean really.  Like now.  Now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jmo


+1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Amber has been stunting since day one but the internet still capes for that thot.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Has she deleted the post yet?


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie talks 'absurd' chickenpox experience*

1-02-15
After her initial diagnosis with the highly contagious condition, Jolie was taken aback. "It was so absurd," she said. But when husband Brad Pitt and their children stepped up to take over for her at the premiere of "Unbroken," a film she directed, she came to think of the experience differently. "It was really fun that my kids took the mantle. They took it very seriously when I said, 'You've got to represent mom.'"
In her upcoming film, "By the Sea," Jolie juggles several roles, including writer, actress and director. But the real balancing act? Directing her co-star, who also happens to be her husband.  "As a director, you want to help your actor; as a wife, you _really_ want to help your husband. So you want everything to be right for them. But there's something we found which is if you work with the person you love and trust most in this world, it's pretty great."
Actress, writer, director, wife and mom &#8212; if it seems like Jolie can do it all, that's not quite accurate. She admits she's still a little lost in the kitchen. "I'm one of those people, I can learn this random exotic meal &#8230; a really interesting Afghan dish with eggplant," she said, "but I don't know how to make basic spaghetti."
While Roker also asked her about the recent Sony hacking incident &#8212; some of the stolen emails were about Jolie &#8212; she declined to comment.


Source: http://www.today.com/popculture/angelina-jolie-talks-absurd-chickenpox-experience-1D80396348


INTERVIEW in link


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie opens up about her 'absurd' chickenpox outbreak and Shiloh's wardrobe... but avoids question about THAT Sony email insult*



Angelina Jolie may have had to miss the premiere of her new film, Unbroken, but a case of the chicken pox did nothing to dull the director and actress' enthusiasm.
In an interview with Today on Friday, the pox-free Angelina, 39, spoke to Al Roker about her movie, her inconvenient illness, and how her children stepped up to help their sick mother.
Three of Angelina's six children  13-year-old Maddox, 11-year-old Pax, and eight-year-old Shiloh - even attended the Los Angeles premiere of Unbroken with father Brad Pitt.







 
All better: Angelina Jolie gave her first post-chicken pox interview on Friday's The Today Show, talking about Unbroken, being sick, and her children








Proxies: Because Angelina was too sick to attend her own movie's premiere, three of her children - Pax, Shiloh, and Maddox (L-R) - attended with father Brad Pitt instead

Like many others in the media, Roker commented on Shiloh's choice of boyish clothes.
'I loved Shiloh wearing the suit and tie,' the Today weatherman noted.
Angelina took the comment in stride and added the information that Shiloh's wardrobe also honoured Unbroken's central figure, Olympic champion Louis Zamperini.
'She had Louis' shoe on, that he won in 1940,' Angelina commented with a proud smile. 








Boyish: Many (including Al Roker) have commented on Shiloh's choice to wear a suit and tie to the premiere

The young daughter of Angelina and Brad has been in the news since the Unbroken premiere for her fashion choices, although both parents had mentioned in earlier interviews that Shiloh liked to dress in masculine fashions and preferred to be called John. 
For Angelina, the more important point was that her children helped out while she was home with the chicken pox.
'Of course it was really fun that my kids took the mantle,' Unbroken's director said.
'They took it very seriously when I said, You've got to represent mom. You've got to do this for me.'







'My kids took up the mantle': Angelina turned to her children to help represent both her and Louis Zamperini at the Los Angeles premiere

The proud mum pointed out that the children's love for Zamperini, an athlete and war hero who died in 2014 at the age of 97, also prompted their trip to the red carpet.
'They were excited about the mission,' Angelina said.
As for the illness that kept her away from the premiere festivities, Angelina was also very willing to talk about her itchy annoyance.
'It was so absurd,' she said of the chicken pox.







Pressure: Unbroken was Angelina's first major directing job, a task she took seriously so as to please the story's central figure, Louis Zamperini

'During the day before, I was trying to do interviews, and I was like, What's happening to me? Strange.'
The Oscar-winning actress and new director had recovered prior to the Friday interview, and she was ready to talk about the inspirational Zamperini.
'I loved him so much,' Angelina said of the late Zamperini. 'He was really one of the funniest people you'd ever meet. So full of life. So aware of the hardest aspects of life.'





For Louis: Angelina and her children became friends with Zamperini (right) before his 2014 death 

Such enthusiasm for her subject brought some moments of doubt to Angelina as well.
'I often thought, This is too important. This is too big. I don't know how I got here and I don't want to fail him.'
While happy to talk about her work and family, Angelina was not interested in commenting on the recent Sony hacking scandal, according to Radar. 







No comment: Although she spoke extensively about her film and family, Angelina did not want to speak about the Sony hacking scandal or leaked e-mails that insulted her

'I asked here... and she didn't want to get into that and we moved on,' Roker explained of the choice to avoid the topic in the on-air interview.
In a leaked e-mail from Sony, producer Scott Rudin disparaged Angelina, calling her 'minimally talented' and a 'spoiled brat.'
Angelina has since spoken to Sony co-chairwoman Amy Pascal, although neither woman has commented on what they discussed.  


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2894670/Angelina-Jolie-opens-absurd-chickepox-outbreak.html#ixzz3NhC4obT8


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is Ang wearing colored nail polish?


----------



## Swanky

Looks dark.  She doesn't look good


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is Ang wearing colored nail polish?


 
Dark red..you can see it in the link I posted (in interview).


----------



## emchhardy

I disagree, I think she looks good - very simple and classy clothing and her face looks natural with understated make-up.


----------



## Tivo

She looks ill.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I wonder if Brad or anyone else (does she have friends?) has voiced concern about her weight.


----------



## Tivo

I have heard nothing good about this movie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Tivo said:


> I have heard nothing good about this movie.




It made a bunch of money opening weekend. That's one good thing!


----------



## smashinstyle

Tivo said:


> I have heard nothing good about this movie.



I saw it and in all honesty, I enjoyed it very very much.


----------



## Docjeun

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It made a bunch of money opening weekend. That's one good thing!


I have a feeling that most people were curious and she did promote the hell out of it.
She doesn't look good at all but hasn't for a long time now, her hair looks very unhealthy which is a good sign that things are not right besides being so thin, I don't think she's pretty anymore, such a shame too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

emchhardy said:


> I disagree, I think she looks good - very simple and classy clothing and her face looks natural with understated make-up.




I agree.

Btw..watched Unbroken last night and thought it was good..DH and I enjoyed it.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Angelina is only 39 .....??!?!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

I think she looked hot and sexy before but now transformed into a beautiful, powerful woman. People change, so as our looks.


----------



## lizmil

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Angelina is only 39 .....??!?!



It seems she and many other Hollywood people have been in the 37 to 39 range for five or six years.


----------



## Tivo

lizmil said:


> It seems she and many other Hollywood people have been in the 37 to 39 range for five or six years.


Yep! Eva Longoria too.


----------



## karma8

Yeah, look a woman in Hollywood that s confident and doesnt get plastic surgery lets call her ugly


----------



## Tivo

Who said she's ugly?


----------



## smashinstyle

I don't think Angelina's looks, whether someone finds them good or bad, matter nearly as much as her amazing work and humble personality.


----------



## Tivo

smashinstyle said:


> I don't think Angelina's looks, whether someone finds them good or bad, matter nearly as much as her amazing work and humble personality.


It's not her looks so much as how sickly. She doesn't look healthy.


----------



## smashinstyle

well we can go into a long winded discussion about how the image of what's "healthy" is all subjective, but I still think that her looks (healthy or not, etc etc) still don't matter as much.


----------



## Tivo

When you go from being the most beautiful woman in the world to looking like someone who needs an IV then yes, it does matter.


----------



## smashinstyle

OK, that's your opinion, I was just saying mine, that's all..


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

lizmil said:


> It seems she and many other Hollywood people have been in the 37 to 39 range for five or six years.




She's aged normally. She's always been exactly 10 years older than me, and we have the same birthday.


----------



## Tivo




----------



## Chanel522

The woman has 6 kids, lost her mother, works like crazy and has gone through a surgery since those pictures posted. I think she looks really good! Most definitely doesn't look as though she needs an IV.


----------



## Tivo

These two are hopelessly in love.


----------



## Chanel522

Absolutely adore them as a couple and family &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smashinstyle

Chanel522 said:


> The woman has 6 kids, lost her mother, works like crazy and has gone through a surgery since those pictures posted. I think she looks really good! Most definitely doesn't look as though she needs an IV.





Chanel522 said:


> Absolutely adore them as a couple and family &#10084;&#65039;




+1 to both of these.


----------



## bisbee

Duplicate post.


----------



## bisbee

Chanel522 said:


> The woman has 6 kids, lost her mother, works like crazy and has gone through a surgery since those pictures posted. I think she looks really good! Most definitely doesn't look as though she needs an IV.



True...however it's been a year since her surgery, and her mother died 8 years ago.  Also, having 6 kids isn't the same for Angelina Jolie as it would be for most other women. 

Using those facts as an explanation for her frail appearance doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## igraine57

smashinstyle said:


> +1 to both of these.




+2&#128151;


----------



## Lola69

bisbee said:


> True...however it's been a year since her surgery, and her mother died 8 years ago.  Also, having 6 kids isn't the same for Angelina Jolie as it would be for most other women.
> 
> Using those facts as an explanation for her frail appearance doesn't make sense to me.



+1


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks unwell and aged beyond her years in those old pictures too.  She's lived a rough life. Depresssion, self-harm, cigarettes, drugs, two  divorces (one of which the result of what sounds like a very unhealthy  relationship), her contentious relationship with her father.  Considering her thinness and that she has an anorexia motto tattooed on  her stomach, she may have struggled/may still be struggling with  anorexia or some other eating disorder. She seems to have turned her life around in a lot of ways, but all of that is bound to take a toll on your body.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I agree with the ladies who says she doesn't look good as she used to be. To me, she doesn't age well and it's due to lack of good nutrition. She's 39 but she looks 47 to me. I know I'm not supposed to make a comparison but she Angie looks much older than Brad's ex.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisbee said:


> true...however it's been a year since her surgery, and her mother died 8 years ago.  Also, having 6 kids isn't the same for angelina jolie as it would be for most other women.
> 
> Using those facts as an explanation for her frail appearance doesn't make sense to me.



+2


----------



## csre

I sure would like to look like that at 47

I think he still looks beautiful but like she stopped caring that much about her looks these days and has centered her energies in much more important things (which I think is great). 

I guess she spends a lot less time looking at herself in the mirror, and for me that is just a sign that she is more confident and secure about her self and doesn't have to keep up with the nonsense of not aging and looking like a top model for ever like most Hollywood ladies try to do, even if that implies not having kids, having many surgeries or cosmetics treatments and starving themselves with the latest trending diet while working out 8 hours a day just to stay "alive" in the media.

I admire that she has more important things in her life now and doesn't seem to care that much about wrinkles, great hair or having a hot body, actually I think its kind of sad that people critizes her for that. 

That being said I agree she would look better if she gained some weight, but with all going on in her life I understand why she doesn't. 

Overall I like her now a LOT more than some years ago where, even is she looked prettier and (obviously) younger, she looked (to me at least) trashy and very troubled, now she looks beautiful, classy and centered. I see nothing but improvements in her last years.


----------



## smashinstyle

well, Angie has always been very skinny in my opinion. even when she was pregnant with the twins, her arms were very thin and veiny. Its quite possible that she is blessed/cursed with fast metabolism and can't gain weight as easily as some people. even in the photos posted earlier from that photo shoot in the 90s, her arms and legs look very skinny. some people put on weight easily as they age, some stay very skinny forever. it's just their natural bodies.


----------



## Chanel522

smashinstyle said:


> well, Angie has always been very skinny in my opinion. even when she was pregnant with the twins, her arms were very thin and veiny. Its quite possible that she is blessed/cursed with fast metabolism and can't gain weight as easily as some people. even in the photos posted earlier from that photo shoot in the 90s, her arms and legs look very skinny. some people put on weight easily as they age, some stay very skinny forever. it's just their natural bodies.




Agreed. Plus, as we age our faces often get thinner and a lot of Hollywood actors/actresses start w fillers to make it less noticeable. Angelina just doesn't seem to GAF about looks that much to do anything. She's still gorgeous and looks nowhere near 47...lol!! She looks very much her age, IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angie's interview on the Today show:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1Vh1mAW8b4


----------



## sdkitty

csre said:


> I sure would like to look like that at 47
> 
> I think he still looks beautiful but like she stopped caring that much about her looks these days and has centered her energies in much more important things (which I think is great).
> 
> I guess she spends a lot less time looking at herself in the mirror, and for me that is just a sign that she is more confident and secure about her self and doesn't have to keep up with the nonsense of not aging and looking like a top model for ever like most Hollywood ladies try to do, even if that implies not having kids, having many surgeries or cosmetics treatments and starving themselves with the latest trending diet while working out 8 hours a day just to stay "alive" in the media.
> 
> I admire that she has more important things in her life now and doesn't seem to care that much about wrinkles, great hair or having a hot body, actually I think its kind of sad that people critizes her for that.
> 
> That being said I agree she would look better if she gained some weight, but with all going on in her life I understand why she doesn't.
> 
> Overall I like her now a LOT more than some years ago where, even is she looked prettier and (obviously) younger, she looked (to me at least) trashy and very troubled, now she looks beautiful, classy and centered. I see nothing but improvements in her last years.


I agree.  I'm impressed with her support of causes, dedication to her kids (with lots of help but anyway).
Even with all that, I have to wonder how long this marriage will last.  With her history and with the track record of celebs in general, I'd be surprised if they stay together long enough to raise the kids.

Sorry to raise the comparison but while Jennifer is partying in Cabo, Angie seems to have more serious interests.  I have to admire her for that.  (and I don't have room to talk; my life is more like Jen's)

As far as her being skinny, I think she is but she may be a person who just doesn't care much about eating.  Hopefully Brad does what he can to ensure she does get her meals in.


----------



## dangerouscurves

csre said:


> I sure would like to look like that at 47
> 
> I think he still looks beautiful but like she stopped caring that much about her looks these days and has centered her energies in much more important things (which I think is great).
> 
> I guess she spends a lot less time looking at herself in the mirror, and for me that is just a sign that she is more confident and secure about her self and doesn't have to keep up with the nonsense of not aging and looking like a top model for ever like most Hollywood ladies try to do, even if that implies not having kids, having many surgeries or cosmetics treatments and starving themselves with the latest trending diet while working out 8 hours a day just to stay "alive" in the media.
> 
> I admire that she has more important things in her life now and doesn't seem to care that much about wrinkles, great hair or having a hot body, actually I think its kind of sad that people critizes her for that.
> 
> That being said I agree she would look better if she gained some weight, but with all going on in her life I understand why she doesn't.
> 
> Overall I like her now a LOT more than some years ago where, even is she looked prettier and (obviously) younger, she looked (to me at least) trashy and very troubled, now she looks beautiful, classy and centered. I see nothing but improvements in her last years.



I didn't mean that to look 47 is a bad thing, I meant if you look older than you really are because of lacking in nutrition, that can't be a good thing. The fact is women will always be judged by the looks especially if you were the hottest woman alive. 
It's good that she has more important things to do other than worrying about her looks but it kinda concerns me that she doesn't look healthy at all. *shrug*.


----------



## twinkle.tink

dangerouscurves said:


> *I didn't mean that to look 47 is a bad thing,* I meant if you look older than you really are because of lacking in nutrition, that can't be a good thing. The fact is women will always be judged by the looks especially if you were the hottest woman alive.
> It's good that she has more important things to do other than worrying about her looks but it kinda concerns me that _she doesn't look healthy at all. _*shrug*.



 gee thanks, since I am 47.
I am just teasing.

The thing is, as gorgeous as she was, with her money and all that comes with it: access to the best nutrition, doctors, beauty treatments, spas, exercise, make up, photoshopping, etc. it floors me that she looks as she does. 

To me, that comes down to health. That's not secret glee, even though I am not a fan, more curiosity/people watching/observation. Perception is fascinating, that some people think she is still gorgeous, while I can see is clammy & sallow skin, sunken & yellowed eyes and a frail body. I have to step back and wonder if it is my feelings about her personality that I am seeing...but it's not that, because there are older photos where I fully acquiesce...she was gorgeous.

I do, however, think she is doing a great job with her kids and for many charities and that goes a long way in soften my opinion. 

JMHO, but there is no way in hell she just had the chicken pox...which makes me wonder what was the reason for absence? I know, I know, I am being machiavellian...but I think it was because of the snubs. If Unbroken gets a bunch of Oscar nods now, I am going to think the worst.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> gee thanks, since i am 47.
> I am just teasing.
> 
> The thing is, as gorgeous as she was, with her money and all that comes with it: Access to the best nutrition, doctors, beauty treatments, spas, exercise, make up, photoshopping, etc. It floors me that she looks as she does.
> 
> To me, that comes down to health. That's not secret glee, even though i am not a fan, more curiosity/people watching/observation. Perception is fascinating, that some people think she is still gorgeous, while i can see is clammy & sallow skin, sunken & yellowed eyes and a frail body. I have to step back and wonder if it is my feelings about her personality that i am seeing...but it's not that, because there are older photos where i fully acquiesce...she was gorgeous.
> 
> I do, however, think she is doing a great job with her kids and for many charities and that goes a long way in soften my opinion.
> 
> Jmho, but there is no way in hell she just had the chicken pox...which makes me wonder what was the reason for absence? I know, i know, i am being machiavellian...but i think it was because of the snubs. If unbroken gets a bunch of oscar nods now, i am going to think the worst.



:-p


----------



## bag-princess

twinkle.tink said:


> gee thanks, since I am 47.
> I am just teasing.
> 
> The thing is, as gorgeous as she was, with her money and all that comes with it: access to the best nutrition, doctors, beauty treatments, spas, exercise, make up, photoshopping, etc. it floors me that she looks as she does.
> 
> To me, that comes down to health. That's not secret glee, even though I am not a fan, more curiosity/people watching/observation. Perception is fascinating, that some people think she is still gorgeous, while I can see is clammy & sallow skin, sunken & yellowed eyes and a frail body. I have to step back and wonder if it is my feelings about her personality that I am seeing...but it's not that, because there are older photos where I fully acquiesce...she was gorgeous.
> 
> I do, however, think she is doing a great job with her kids and for many charities and that goes a long way in soften my opinion.
> 
> *JMHO, but there is no way in hell she just had the chicken pox..*.which makes me wonder what was the reason for absence? I know, I know, I am being machiavellian...but I think it was because of the snubs. If Unbroken gets a bunch of Oscar nods now, I am going to think the worst.







why do you think she would lie about that???

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## smashinstyle

I had a mild case of the chicken pox when I was a kid and it only lasted a week for me so I most certainly do believe that Angelina had a mild case. it's possible and I don't see why she would lie about it.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> why do you think she would lie about that???
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


Angie was having a rough PR week that week. If ever there was a time to "call out sick," that was it, imo.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> Angie was having a rough PR week that week. If ever there was a time to "call out sick," that was it, imo.





but chicken pox - of all the other ailments she could have chosen from??? i don't see it.


----------



## Tivo

bag-princess said:


> but chicken pox - of all the other ailments she could have chosen from??? i don't see it.


It would have to be something she could get over in a week and something contagious to justify skipping important social and press obligations with lots of people. Not saying she didn't have chicken pox but faking isnt an absurd concept. People call out "slick" from work all the time.


----------



## lallybelle

Eh she was doing PR & events the whole week this story was coming out. She's all of a sudden going to make up a chicken pox story & miss the premier? Nah.


----------



## bag-princess

Tivo said:


> It would have to be something she could get over in a week and something contagious to justify skipping important social and press obligations with lots of people. Not saying she didn't have chicken pox but faking isnt an absurd concept. People call out "slick" from work all the time.




Faking isn't but I think believing that she did is to me.  There are other things that are contagious for no more than a week at a time.


----------



## AEGIS

celebs make up in illnesses all te time
idk if she did or didn't but nothing celebs do surprises me


----------



## Pursejoy9

My own two cents on the chicken pox thing is that it is extremely rare and dangerous in adults. It can be fatal. That is why children are encouraged to get the vaccine now, so they do not miss getting it as kids and end up with it as an adult. When people got it easily because no one was vaccinated, that was one thing. It is less common now. As a child, i was hospitalized with the pox, others swim through it. If she is in good health that would help her recover, but in a week with no visible signs? As an adult? Whatever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Inside Angelina Jolie's Vegas Shopping Spree with the Kids*

May the force be with the Jolie-Pitts! 

Angelina Jolie was spotted in Bonanza Gifts shop, a Las Vegas souvenir store, on Saturday with her 6-year-old twins, Knox and Vivienne. The Oscar-winning actress purchased a bevy of toys and gag gifts, including  light sabers, a plush dinosaur pillow, t-shirts, mugs, a bunch of telescope-style "freeloader forks," and more mischievous presents. 

According to an onlooker, Jolie was dressed down in neutral colors  a flowing beige sweater, jeans and big sunglasses. She was accompanied by a few other people and children; a member of Jolie's entourage checked out at the register while the kids were allowed to pick out anything in the store. The shop manager said the star was "as normal as can be." 


Visiting this particular Sin City gift shop is also seemingly normal for Jolie. The manager said the actress-turned-director frequents the establishment to buy gag gifts for husband Brad Pitt, a known Hollywood prankster. 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-shopping-las-vegas


----------



## twinkle.tink

smashinstyle said:


> I had a mild case of the chicken pox when I was a kid and it only lasted a week for me so I most certainly do believe that Angelina had a mild case. it's possible and I don't see why she would lie about it.



Yes, many kids have it mild...which as pursejoy pointed out, in the past (before the vaccination) people were encourage to have their kids contract it and 'get it over'. As adult, it is a much different story. I only know four adults who had it, they all said they thought they were going to die...it was horrid. I realize that is a small sample size, but I have heard that this is generally the case.



Tivo said:


> Angie was having a rough PR week that week. If ever there was a time to "call out sick," that was it, imo.







Pursejoy9 said:


> My own two cents on the chicken pox thing is that it is extremely rare and dangerous in adults. It can be fatal. That is why children are encouraged to get the vaccine now, so they do not miss getting it as kids and end up with it as an adult. When people got it easily because no one was vaccinated, that was one thing. It is less common now. As a child, i was hospitalized with the pox, others swim through it. *If she is in good health that would help her recover, but in a week with no visible signs? As an adult? *Whatever.



My thoughts, as well.

Impossible? No. Unlikely? Yes. Add in the amount of travel, number of children she is continually around...and she never contracted it? 

It's your story, Ang...tell it anyway you want


----------



## Tivo

What really raised my doubt about her chicken pox story was that video. Why did she make a video? Was she trying to prove she had it? Prove to who? And when did she ever feel the need to prove herself to the public in such a way? But whatever.


----------



## bag-princess

my brother is 38 and he has never had chicken pox - even after living  in the same house as my sister and i when we were both sick.    i caught it from my sister when i was 16 and yes just as she told me - i was praying for death to come quickly!!  you don't have to be over 21 adult in order for it to be bad!  

my husband is 47 had to stay in the guest room because he also has never had it either.  he came to see me when i caught it and his mother told him to not come back because he had never had it and if he caught it he would suffer more than i was. oh it was horrible. it was like this terrible itch was INSIDE us and there was nothing we could do about it at all but suffer through it. BUT a week later to the day - we were fine and none of us had ONE sign that we had chicken pox. you would have never known it by looking at us because we were not marked anywhere. same thing with my oldest son - caught it the first week of pre-school and only missed a week.    


i don't get it - angie looks fine so there is no way she could have sick with chicken pox??


----------



## Docjeun

Tivo said:


> What really raised my doubt about her chicken pox story was that video. Why did she make a video? Was she trying to prove she had it? Prove to who? And when did she ever feel the need to prove herself to the public in such a way? But whatever.


----------



## Swanky

LOL!  I don't have any opinion about her having or faking chicken pox.  But for anyone to things she DGAF means she's doing a good PR job 
Trust me, she cares, they all do.


----------



## Chanel522

Everyone speculating she was faking is hilarious! Angelina is one of the strongest DGAF people in Hollywood and to think she really cared that much what anyone said about her is absurd. If you don't like her then you don't like her, but it's silly to say she faked chickenpox of all things...lol! 

The video I'm sure was because she wanted to let her fans and audience know why she wasn't at an event she put so much of herself into for such a long time.


----------



## Swanky

Weird glitch, my post should've been AFTER yours by 3 minutes, ugh.


----------



## Chanel522

She may care and I wasn't directing my comment towards you necessarily, but was aiming it at a few other posters. Anyway, IMO faking chicken pox is a little far fetched. The flu is going around like crazy so she could've claimed to have that or anything else for that matter. To say she had chicken pox when she didn't doesn't seem very AJ to me. Actually, it doesn't sound like many celebs. Again, JMO.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't think you were talking to me specifically  I haven't really been participating in this discussion.  Was just adding my 2 cents.


----------



## Jayne1

Can't see her faking anything to get out of promoting her film, especially when it means not attending the premiere of "Unbroken" -- she's passionate about that film and it's award season.


----------



## csre

Why wouldn't she want to attend to her movie premier?
Because that silly email thing? 
It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie touches down in Rome with daughters Shiloh and Zahara... as she and Brad Pitt 'prepare to meet Pope Francis'*




She&#8217;s famed for making a successful career for herself in the acting world, but over the past few years Angelina Jolie has been busy continuing her work as a UN Goodwill Ambassador.
And now, the Hollywood star and her husband Brad Pitt are set to be introduced to Pope Francis in a special &#8216;VIP meet-and-greet at the Vatican,&#8217; according to Us Weekly.
The 39-year-old actress was spotted with her daughters Shiloh, aged eight, and nine-year-old Zahara at Ciampino airport in Rome on Wednesday afternoon &#8211; prompting further speculation she is due to meet the leader of the Catholic Church in the next few days.
According to the publication, the American star&#8217;s head of security flew out to Italy earlier on to do a security check ahead of the family&#8217;s arrival.
A source revealed that both Angelina and Brad &#8216;admire the Pope&#8217; and &#8216;like the Pope's message&#8217; after he famously spoke about homosexuality in 2013, where he said: &#8216;If someone is gay and he searches for the Lord and has goodwill, who am I to judge?&#8217;
Meanwhile, the couple &#8211; who have been together for nearly a decade - finally cemented their relationship after tying the knot in August.
Angelina recently spoke about their reasons for marrying after such a long time, and how she feels their relationship has changed since becoming husband and wife.
&#8216;What was lovely about it was that we didn't feel there was something missing or that we needed to get married. We felt so complete, and the commitment to children is one that you cannot walk away from, so we already had that commitment,' she told Daily Mirror.
'It was really that we wanted to re-commit in a deeper way, and we wanted to celebrate the union with our children.'
However, despite being a long-term couple, she added that she can feel a change somewhat since becoming a wife: 'And it does feel different when you say, 'my husband' or 'my wife'. It warms you in a different way and you look at that person a little differently.' 
Angelina and Brad will partner up professionally yet again in the film By The Sea, which will hit theatres in 2015. 
They will portray on-screen husband and wife in the drama, who end up striking up a friendship with locals of an ocean side town while stopping by during their travels.


Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-set-meet-Pope-Francis-husband-Brad-Pitt.html


----------



## angelcove

There was a screening of Unbroken at the Vatican, and AJ met the Pope.  
Pope Francis didn't view the movie tho.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks pretty and the kids look happy and adorable as always!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Heres a Picture of Angelina Jolie Meeting Pope Francis*

*First the Queen, now the Pope*

Angelina Jolie, who was in Rome this week for a screening of her film _Unbroken_, met privately with Pope Francis at the Vatican on Thursday.
The jet-setting actress met other high-profile figures last year, including Queen Elizabeth, who named her an honorary dame in October.




Souce: http://time.com/3659529/angelina-jolie-pope-francis/


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Meets the Pope After Screening Unbroken at the Vatican*

Angelina Jolie kicked off the new year with a _very_ high-profile audience for her new film, _Unbroken_. 

On Thursday, she showed the film  which showcases the story of real-life WWII hero Louis Zamperini  at the Vatican. 

"Pope Francis, aware of the incredible life story of Louis Zamperini, graciously welcomed the opportunity to view the film," Universal Studios said in a statement. 

According reports, the pontiff missed the screening but met her afterward, along with two of her children. 


A delegation of Vatican leaders and Zamperini's son Luke did attend the screening at the Casina Pio IV, headquarters of the Pontifical Academy of Sciences and Pontifical Academy of Social Sciences. 

"To be invited to screen _Unbroken_ at the Vatican is an honor," Jolie said in a statement, "and a tribute to Louie's legacy as a man of faith and someone who exemplified the power of forgiveness and the strength of the human spirit." 

After the screening, Jolie, 39, was taken to a room in the Apostolic Palace where the Pope holds hearings. 

Like all visitors, she was given a keepsake: a rosary. 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-vatican-screens-unbroken-pope-francis


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow, she met the Pope!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has been in the game 20 years and has been asked tougher questions than some stupidness about a Sony email. Funny when she went to the Today Show last week she told them that she didn't want to discuss it and they still interviewed her. Too bad Amy Adams didn't get the same courtesy.

Brad was asked about it at the premiere and gave a simple answer. It is what it is.

Pretty sure she would have handled it the same or similar. Isn't one of her so called faults that she manipulates the media? This woman doesn't let people see her sweat. She would have answered that question if asked and moonwalked right on down the press line.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Yep. What did Brad say btw?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Yep. What did Brad say btw?



He said it is what it is in his usual walk while talk to the press routine. lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagOuttaHell said:


> He said it is what it is in his usual walk while talk to the press routine. lol.



Wow, I never realized that until you said it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Another photo..


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...tican-screens-unbroken-pope-francis/21432331/


----------



## Swanky

I like the one of her shaking his hand.  In this one she looks like a grandmother who darkens her hair


----------



## angelcove

^yes she does. She's missing the granny glasses.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like the one of her shaking his hand.  In this one she looks like a grandmother who darkens her hair



Lol  That's funny! 

She does, actually.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Rome with her brother and her daughters...before meeting the pope.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie confirms she was already married to Brad Pitt BEFORE their nuptials in France*

Angelina Jolie has confirmed she was married to Brad Pitt before her nuptials in France last year.
The 39-year-old told Italian publication IO Donna  that she and her husband had obtained a marriage license in the state  of California prior to their wedding at Chateau Miraval in August.
The  confirmation comes after many had suspected they were already married  before the ceremony due to U.S. laws which require citizens to obtain a  license within the states.






 
Twice married! Angelina Jolie has  confirmed she was married to Brad Pitt before her nuptials in France  last year, pictured in London in June

'Before  the wedding in France with the kids, Brad and I were already married in  California,' Angelina revealed to the Italian magazine.
'As Americans, we couldn't marry legally in France,' she explained. 
'One day I said to Brad, "Let's meet up at 4:30 pm?" I called a justice of the peace and we signed the documents.' 
The  Pitts said 'I Do' at their French estate, Chateau Mirval, in a ceremony  presided over by a judge from California after they obtained their  license in California.
              Angelina Jolie discusses being a better wife to Brad Pitt



 





 
California wedding: The 39-year-old  told Italian publication IO Donna that she and her husband had obtained a  marriage license in the state of California prior to their wedding at  Chateau Miraval in August

The couple's six children each played a role in the wedding ceremony.
Jolie walked down the aisle with her eldest sons Maddox, 13, and Pax, 10, on each arm.
Her daughters Zahara, nine, and Vivienne, six, threw petals, and Shiloh, eight, and Knox, six, served as ring bearers.
Brad's  parents, Bill and Jane Pitt, were in attendance, according to the site,  along with the groom's brother, Doug Pitt, sister Julie Pitt and her  two children.
              'It means something': Brad Pitt on being married to Angelina



 






 

Detaild: 'Before the wedding in France  with the kids, Brad and I were already married in California,' Angelina  revealed to the Italian magazine, pictured in Sydney in November

The  judge who married the couple was also at the civil ceremony, which  reportedly had in total 22 guests, the majority made up of Brad's  family.
E! adds that the boy all wore cream linen suits, just like Brad's, while the girls each wore a different dress of their choice.
A  source told MailOnline: 'Angelina promised her mother before she died  that she'd get married in France. They were extremely close and this is  Angie's way of honoring her.'
California  marriage licenses only authorize an official to 'perform a marriage  ceremony within the state of California', according to the state  Department of Public Health, confirming Angelina's statements to IO  Donna.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Brad-Pitt-nuptials-France.html#ixzz3OM7HKnjh
​


----------



## Sassys

I better not hear anyone ever say celebs can't keep things private, if they want to.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Big deal...of course they were married before the actual ceremony. They couldn't legally get married in France..as Americans.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt attend the 2015 AFI Awards Luncheon in Beverly Hills, Calif. (9th January)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued..


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Is this from today? I hope they go to the GGs.

Awards season is booooooooring without them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^ Yes...from today.


I agree!!


----------



## ByeKitty

They both look good there!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He looks like he rolled out of bed. Which is fine because I would never kick him out of mine.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, same here..


----------



## Chanel522

Oh my goodness she looks gorgeous here!!


----------



## Michele26

Brad looks dirty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There's a ridiculous trend amongst middle aged Hollywood men to walk around looking unwashed and disheveled.

Angelina looks decent.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

She looks better when her skeletal arms and legs are covered. Brad looks like he doesn't want to be there. Sometimes I feel like he's over Hollywood


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's rocking that suit. The heels and red lip look fab as well.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Sassys said:


> I better not hear anyone ever say celebs can't keep things private, if they want to.


Thank you.


----------



## Pursejoy9

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She looks better when her skeletal arms and legs are covered. Brad looks like he doesn't want to be there. Sometimes I feel like he's over Hollywood


He's not over the money....


----------



## smashinstyle

freespirit71 said:


> she's rocking that suit. The heels and red lip look fab as well.



+1


----------



## berrydiva

I'm in love with that grey suit she has on and I love a good black pant suit on a woman.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's rocking that suit. The heels and red lip look fab as well.



Love the Lippe!

She looks even more like her brother here.


----------



## Swanky

She SOO needed that bright lip, brightened her face!


----------



## Docjeun

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Heres a Picture of Angelina Jolie Meeting Pope Francis*
> 
> *First the Queen, now the Pope*
> 
> Angelina Jolie, who was in Rome this week for a screening of her film _Unbroken_, met privately with Pope Francis at the Vatican on Thursday.
> The jet-setting actress met other high-profile figures last year, including Queen Elizabeth, who named her an honorary dame in October.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Souce: http://time.com/3659529/angelina-jolie-pope-francis/


IMO it doesn't say much for the Pope, It's hard to feel much respect for him lowering himself to meet her, actually for meeting any actor or actress. First the Queen, now the Pope, whose next..


----------



## Grace123

I read somewhere that Russell Crowe tried the same tactic when he was chasing an Oscar. Can't remember where it was tho.


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> I read somewhere that Russell Crowe tried the same tactic when he was chasing an Oscar. Can't remember where it was tho.


I am sitting here trying to figure out how to react to this whole business and I have no words.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Trulyadiva said:


> IMO it doesn't say much for the Pope, It's hard to feel much respect for him lowering himself to meet her, actually for meeting any actor or actress. First the Queen, now the Pope, whose next..



The Pope has washed the feet of prisoners! I'm sure he appreciates the work she has done for the less fortunate, and not necessarily her acting skills


----------



## qudz104

Brad and Ange's adoption joy: baby Moussa makes seven!

Woman's Day can reveal that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are adopting a two-year-old boy from war-torn Syria.

After months of top-secret negations, the couple, who already have three adopted children from third-world backgrounds in addition to three biological children, will welcome little Moussa to their growing brood.

The toddler is currently marooned in the Altinozu refugee camp in Turkey, but will soon live a life of luxury.

It was during one of Ange's visits to the camp in her role as a United Nations ambassador for refugees and displaced people earlier this year that she first met "adorable" Moussa.

Brad Pitt leads sing-along at Film Awards Gala

Angelina heard about him from a translator and she was obviously upset, but Moussa was just beaming from ear to ear and when he saw she was wiping tears from her eyes he toddled up to her and gave her a hug and it was a very emotional moment and everyone was suddenly laughing and smiling," says a charity worker.

She kissed him on the top of his head and then they were basically inseparable for the rest of the visit."

After an extensive check confirmed he was an orphan, Ange began the process of filing for adoption.

Moussa will join Cambodian-born Maddox, 13, Vietnamese Pax, 11, and nine-year-old Ethiopian Zahara, as the adopted members of the chaotic "Brangie bunch", which also includes biological children Shiloh, 8, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 5.

While the prospect of seven children under the age of 13 is enough to send many parents into a panic, Brad and Ange are taking it in their stride.

http://m.womansday.com.au/celebrity...-anges-adoption-joy-baby-moussa-makes-seven!/


----------



## qudz104

Not sure if it's true but if it is then that's wonderful of them!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wow! Happy New Year to them.


----------



## Swanky

If its true it's wonderful!  Haven't seen anyone else pick up the story yet.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think Woman's Day posts BS stories, especially with such specific details, so I'm guessing it's true. If it was a tabloid I wouldn't believe it. I know they have nannies on top of nannies and hired cars and private planes, but a baby in your fifties on top of six young kids. I need a nap LOL. Congrats to them. That's a beautiful story about how they met if it's true. It sounds a little too PR perfect though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hold the phone guys. It could be true BUT Woman's Day and New Idea (nicknamed No Idea) frequently get it wrong or fabricate stories.


----------



## chunkylover53

Woman's Day is about as factual as Kim Kardashian's butt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Oops sorry. I didn't think Woman's Day would be the type of magazine to make up stories.


----------



## qudz104

Neither did I.. Sorry! I thought it was legit news.


----------



## bag-princess

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The Pope has washed the feet of prisoners! I'm sure he appreciates the work she has done for the less fortunate, and not necessarily her acting skills





ITA with you!!   as far as "lowering himself" he has proved many times that this is what he thinks needs to be done and would not view that as a bad thing!


----------



## Swanky

Gossip is allowed, no worries!


----------



## so confusing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Oops sorry. I didn't think Woman's Day would be the type of magazine to make up stories.




I think Women's Day in the U.S. is reputable, Women's Day Australia is more of a gossip rag. The U.S. version is a "tips for busy moms" kind of thing. They probably have jennifer garner as their spirit animal. I think the Australian version may be the mag running this story.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

so confusing said:


> I think Women's Day in the U.S. is reputable, Women's Day Australia is more of a gossip rag. The U.S. version is a "tips for busy moms" kind of thing. They probably have jennifer garner as their spirit animal. I think the Australian version may be the mag running this story.



It's the Oz version. It also has tips for Mums and stuff, but over the past 10-15 years it's become much more into the fabricated story style of gossip rags (see aforementioned New Idea) but that's (domestic bliss, cooking, mum-stuff etc) more in the realm of another similar named magazine called _Women's Weekly_ (which strangely comes out monthly, go figure, but *they* are reputable)


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bag-princess said:


> ita with you!!   As far as "lowering himself" he has proved many times that this is what he thinks needs to be done and would not view that as a bad thing!



&#128522;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Is this from today? I hope they go to the GGs.
> 
> Awards season is booooooooring without them.



No such luck on the GGs. 
She's nominated for the Critics' Choice Awards so they should be there.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Trulyadiva said:


> IMO it doesn't say much for the Pope, It's hard to feel much respect for him lowering himself to meet her, actually for meeting any actor or actress. First the Queen, now the Pope, whose next..




But the Pope met her as the ambassador of the UN and not as an actress. I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The Pope has washed the feet of prisoners! I'm sure he appreciates the work she has done for the less fortunate, and not necessarily her acting skills




I agree.


----------



## bag-princess

dangerouscurves said:


> But *the Pope met her as the ambassador of the UN and not as an actress.* I don't see anything wrong with that.





exactly!!


----------



## Docjeun

I still feel the same but that is a much better reason.  I have never seen or read it in that respect anywhere.


----------



## csre

I don't believe meeting any person lowers No one's condition down, specially the pope who is supposed to be the most humble human being.
And as others have pointed she has done tons of humanitarian work and is an active ONU ambassador, that is why she is there. Actually I  didn't really think of her as a Catholic, but I guess she is not there as the individual person she is but for the work she does and the organization she represents, at least that is how I see it


----------



## Sweetpea83

^This.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

+1

I mean he is the Pope. Yeesh.

Anywho.

If you thought you were truly, madly, deeply in love with your significant other, you may want to re-evalute.

Why?

Well, because, you&#8217;ve never seen the way Brad Pitt gazes at Angelina Jolie when she talks. Or how she unabashedly tugged and scratched at his salt-and-pepper goatee while a table full of people try not to stare. Then there was the 15-second forehead kiss he planted on her. Are you swooning yet?

The A-list couple sat one table over and directly in my line of sight during the AFI Awards luncheon at the Four Seasons this afternoon, and getting a glimpse of their PDA and almost visceral attraction was something to behold. It was seriously like watching Mr. and Mrs. Smith 2.

When I wasn&#8217;t table-stalking Brangelina, I managed to observe a few other things about the awards presentation, which recognized the 21 best films and TV shows of 2014, including Jolie&#8217;s Unbroken, Into the Woods, Selma, Orange Is the New Black and How to Get Away With Murder, among others

Full article:

http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2...-brangelinas-sexy-pda-up-close-and-in-person/


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt, Christian Bale and Ryan Gosling to Star in Financial Drama The Big Short (EXCLUSIVE)*



Following the success of Moneyball, Brad Pitt and his Plan B shingle have assembled an all-star cast for the next adaptation of a Michael Lewis bestseller.
 Sources tell _Variety_ that Pitt, Christian Bale and Ryan Gosling have come on board to star in The Big Short, Paramount and Plan Bs adaptation The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine, which Adam McKay is writing and directing.
 Lewis nonfiction tome tells the story of the build-up of the housing  and credit bubble during the 2000s that led to the financial crisis of  2007-2010. Paramount had no comment.
 Pitt will produce with DeDe Gardner through their Plan B banner. Production start date is unknown.
 The book follows several key people who played a role in creating the  disastrous credit bubble. The feature adaptation will likely feature  several A-list actors who have similiar-sized roles, similar to the cast  of Traffic or The Counselor.
As with Moneyball, Pitt has been very passionate about getting this adaptation onto the bigscreen.
 His Plan B company has built a reputation for serious dramas that  tackle important issues, with 12 Years a Slave landing last years  best picture Oscar and Selma deep in the Oscar race this year.
 Pitt, who is repped by CAA and Brillstein Entertainment, was last  seen in Fury. The WME-repped Bale was last seen in Exodus: Gods and  Kings and will shoot the Travis McGee pic The Deep Blue Goodby this  spring.
 Gosling just wrapped production on the Warner Bros. thriller The  Nice Guys. He is repped by Anonymous Content and LBI Entertainment.


Source: http://variety.com/2015/film/news/b...ial-drama-the-big-short-exclusive-1201404038/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looks like Angie's film was snubbed from the Oscars for best director & best picture..hope they both make an appearance, regardless. I agree with the poster who said the award shows are boring without them..


http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/oscars/oscar-nominations/ar-AA8cn4U


----------



## Sweetpea83

I did think her actor in the movie..Jack O'Donnell did at least deserve a nom..he was great in the movie.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, I wonder if she'll even go.


----------



## Theren

Sweetpea83 said:


> I did think her actor in the movie..Jack O'Donnell did at least deserve a nom..he was great in the movie.



Agreed


----------



## lovehgss1

Unbroken got noms for cinematography, sound mixing and sound editing.


----------



## Alexenjie

I loved the movie and Brad Pitt in Moneyball. 

I hope Angie and Brad go to the Oscars, it's more exciting when they are there.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Angelina Jolie arriving at the 20th Annual Critics&#8217; Choice Movie Awards












*Source:* Getty Images


----------



## berrydiva

She's giving me Marishka Hargitay vibes, in that first pic, for some reason. That whole looks is wrong.


----------



## Tivo

She looks like a beautiful wax figure.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks gorgeous..her hair looks darker..I like it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That dress hides her thinness and makes her look shapely. She looks brighter faced too. Good styling. She still doesn't look very good though. I don't really like the dress. It's a bit too big and heavy for her.


----------



## smashinstyle

I like it!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I didn't think Unbroken was even in the running for best picture or best directing noms. I doubt she was surprised.


----------



## Michele26

That gown looks great on her. It would be even better in shade of blue with her coloring.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/15...e-shining-star-at-critics-choice-awards-2015/

Angelina Jolie is breathtakingly beautiful in her shimmering dress on the carpet at the 2015 Critics Choice Movie Awards held at the Hollywood Palladium on Thursday evening (January 15) in Los Angeles.

The 39-year-old actress/director is nominated tonight for Best Director for her work on the movie Unbroken. Unfortunately, she was snubbed of an Oscar nomination this morning though.

Unbroken has three other nominations at tonights awards show, including Best Picture!


----------



## Tivo

She's beautiful, but in order to add "breathtakingly," she's gonna have to gain 10.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/15...e-shining-star-at-critics-choice-awards-2015/
> 
> Angelina Jolie is breathtakingly beautiful in her shimmering dress on the carpet at the 2015 Critics&#8217; Choice Movie Awards held at the Hollywood Palladium on Thursday evening (January 15) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 39-year-old actress/director is nominated tonight for Best Director for her work on the movie Unbroken. Unfortunately, she was snubbed of an Oscar nomination this morning though.
> 
> Unbroken has three other nominations at tonight&#8217;s awards show, including Best Picture!



I think she looks so lovely here!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like the darker hair. Her frail little arms are drowning in those big sleeves


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Tivo said:


> She's beautiful, but in order to add "breathtakingly," she's gonna have to gain 10.




Was just about to say that! Ten more pounds and she'd look infinitely better, not that she looks bad now.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the whole look..


----------



## peppermintpatty

What's going on under her eyes?


----------



## scarlet555

This is better than black.  But she looks like she got fillers for this event.  She will look better in a couple days, when the swelling goes down  The hair looks odd, like her children could have done it; it ages her and looks like 80's hair.  That weird poof with curls.


----------



## berrydiva

peppermintpatty said:


> What's going on under her eyes?


Too much concealer and highlight probably.


----------



## jun3machina

I have no idea. I can't tell if they overdid highlighter to give her a vintage vibe like they used to do or are trying to cover under eye circles. I wanna say she looks gorgeous, but she's definitely getting gaunt and its showing. I'm not sure if she's not aging well, or if its health issues. I'm thinking the latter...but she doesn't look top of her game here. She looks like Shea been feeling like sh*t and then had to go to an awards show and put on her best face


----------



## smashinstyle

peppermintpatty said:


> What's going on under her eyes?



bad concealer lol


----------



## jun3machina

Dress is gorgeous though...


----------



## peppermintpatty

What awards show was she on that she introduced the star of Unbroken?She wore a dark grey strapless dress. Her under eye area was so grey!!!! She looked ill that night. I think they really did pile on the concealer to hide that. I still think she looks ill. Looks like fillers to me too. I like the waist part of the dress and that is gives her a shape, but that can't conceal her way too thin arms and her way too big bust. DH and I saw Unbroken with another couple and we all thought it was good.


----------



## CobaltBlu

The fabric of that dress looks delicious! Love the way it drapes.


----------



## twinkle.tink

peppermintpatty said:


> What's going on under her eyes?



Good heavens, I agree...and what in the world is going on with her eyes? They look wonky in more than half the snaps.


----------



## peppermintpatty

twinkle.tink said:


> Good heavens, I agree...and what in the world is going on with her eyes? They look wonky in more than half the snaps.



I'm not sure I know what you mean? She looks like this in more pictures I've noticed lately, it's almost like a blank stare ( camera flashes?). She definitely looks her best when she smiles. Otherwise she looks like she is a statue.


----------



## labelwhore04

Her arms though, really disturbing:wondering


----------



## Swanky

Hate this look   Wondering what her aversion is to bras?  There's obvious bumps and I realized they're her nips!  The dress looks like drapery swathed around her, pretty frumpy IMO.  Her skin looks pretty, I don't care for her hair.  The look is dated to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG that makeup is awful. I couldn't see that undereye disaster on my phone. 



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hate this look   Wondering what her aversion is to bras?  There's obvious bumps and I realized they're her nips!  The dress looks like drapery swathed around her, pretty frumpy IMO.  Her skin looks pretty, I don't care for her hair.  The look is dated to me.



She probably thinks she doesn't need them since the implants. This look is pretty frumpy and dated I agree. She makes that mistake a lot on the red carpet IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hate this look   Wondering what her aversion is to bras?


She's getting her Sue Ellen Mischke on.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I feel her. I hate bras too.


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> She looks like a beautiful wax figure.




That was my thought too!!






berrydiva said:


> Too much concealer and highlight probably.


Yup


----------



## scarlet555

award season always reminds me when ANgelina Jolie was filmed during an award show putting her lipgloss on!


----------



## Bentley1

peppermintpatty said:


> What's going on under her eyes?




That's the first thing I noticed, how sunken in and hallow her under eye area appears.

Not a fan of her look at all. She stepped right out of a 1987 episode of Dallas.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love the whole look..



Me too. It's kinda regal but I think the hair could have been better. She looks good though.


----------



## Chanel522

She looks pretty! Love the darker hair on her, but I don't love how it's styled. The dress is nice, but it's not amazing.


----------



## Grace123

berrydiva said:


> She's getting her Sue Ellen Mischke on.



hahaha this made me spit out my coffee! Thanks for the laugh. 

AJ kind of looks like a Hersey's Kiss.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos from last night.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

For some reason I can't recognize the guys she's talking to; who might they be?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I really hate those sleeves.


----------



## berrydiva

Grace123 said:


> hahaha this made me spit out my coffee! Thanks for the laugh. .


anytime. 



Babydoll Chanel said:


> For some reason I can't recognize the guys she's talking to; who might they be?



Ethan Hawke in the first 2 pics, looks like Christian Bale in the 3rd...not sure about the 4th pic.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Babydoll Chanel said:


> For some reason I can't recognize the guys she's talking to; who might they be?





berrydiva said:


> Ethan Hawke in the first 2 pics, looks like Christian Bale in the 3rd...not sure about the 4th pic.



4th is Eddie Redmayne.


----------



## Chanel522

Gorgeous on the magazine cover!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ethan Hawke is looking kinda hot again.


----------



## Grace123

Where was BP? Is he off a new project or something?


----------



## Lounorada

Zimbio









The dress was beautiful, metallics looks great on her, but she looks so frail and those voluminous sleeves drown her completely and are distracting. The dress would have looked much better without the sleeves.


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> anytime.
> 
> 
> 
> Ethan Hawke in the first 2 pics, looks like Christian Bale in the 3rd...not sure about the 4th pic.



3rd doesn't look like Christian Bale to me... but I don't know who it is!


----------



## Sweetpea83

It's not Christian Bale..it's an actor from the movie Unbroken...Garrett Hedlund.


----------



## Docjeun

I'm honestly trying to find something good to say about her but can't.  She's very sick looking, I would hope someone is also telling her this although I know a person can not be helped unless they realise themselves that they have a problem which i do think she does.


----------



## Docjeun

Sweetpea83 said:


> More photos from last night.
> 
> View attachment 2863925
> 
> View attachment 2863926
> 
> View attachment 2863927
> 
> View attachment 2863928
> 
> View attachment 2863929
> 
> View attachment 2863930


She is interacting with a female?  Never saw that before...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mundodabolsa said:


> 4th is Eddie Redmayne.



Eddie played her son in The Good Shepherd.


----------



## karo

Not a fan of the dress


----------



## Dawn72

scarlet555 said:


> award season always reminds me when ANgelina Jolie was filmed during an award show putting her lipgloss on!



Which one which one? Bet it was sexy


----------



## scarlet555

Dawn72 said:


> Which one which one? Bet it was sexy



That was when she was wearing the green dress, Golden globe 2011.  Heck of sexy and cute.  So subtle.  She was a goddess!


----------



## NicolesCloset

BagOuttaHell said:


> Ethan Hawke is looking kinda hot again.



Thank you!  Yes he is.  I took a double take


----------



## Dawn72

scarlet555 said:


> that was when she was wearing the green dress, golden globe 2011.  Heck of sexy and cute.  So subtle.  She was a goddess!



lol!


----------



## schadenfreude

I don't understand how most of her skin looks decent but then they dump all that concealer/highlighter under her eyes. Love the clear/nude gloss, it makes her look younger and healthier. The bold lip is too clownish and harsh for her in her state.


----------



## Tivo

He probably wanted to avoid the Brad&Angie vs Justin&Jen narrative. You know that would've happened.


----------



## Grace123

Tivo said:


> He probably wanted to avoid the Brad&Angie vs Justin&Jen narrative. You know that would've happened.




I can't say I blame BP for not wanting the inevitable comparisons.


----------



## csre

Geez I wonder if people will ever  get over that, how long has it been already... I guess it still sells magazines or something. 

I rather think that BP and AJ don't make their plans based on what JA and co are doing. I just can't picture BP saying (nor thinking) "hey babe I am not going with you tonight cause I read Jen (my ex from 10 years ago, after having 6 kids with you and being together for the double of time I was with her)  and her fiance are going to be there" lol. 

But then again I have no clue about how these people really are.


----------



## Tivo

And also no idea how it feels to impact national news like they do.


----------



## bag-princess

csre said:


> *Geez I wonder if people will ever  get over that*, how long has it been already... I guess it still sells magazines or something.
> 
> I rather think that BP and AJ don't make their plans based on what JA and co are doing. I just can't picture BP saying (nor thinking) "hey babe I am not going with you tonight cause I read Jen (my ex from 10 years ago, after having 6 kids with you and being together for the double of time I was with her)  and her fiance are going to be there" lol.
> 
> But then again I have no clue about how these people really are.






so do i!   i get so tired of seeing all their names mentioned together - you don't even need to read the so-called "news" because you know it will be the same mess!


----------



## qudz104

Exactly... You don't hear about other celeb exes as much as we do about these too for ex Reese Witherspoon and Ryan Phillipe etc.


----------



## Swanky

It's annoying.  I agree!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/23/angelina-jolies-unbroken-may-not-be-released-in-japan/

*Angelina Jolie's 'Unbroken' May Not Be Released in Japan*

Angelina Jolie keeps it chic in black while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Friday (January 23) in Los Angeles.

The 39-year-old actress is flying out of town right before this weekends 2015 SAG Awards, where her film Unbroken has one nomination.

It was recently announced that Unbroken may not get a release date in Japan.

We decide to distribute films on a case by case basis, a spokesman for distribution company Toho-Towa, who works with Universal, said in a statement.

Some of the Japanese have viewed Unbroken as an anti-Japanese movie, such as Japanese pop star Miyavi, who wrote, The depictions of hard-to-believe inhuman acts make this an anti-Japanese film by definition.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks good. I like how she's always nice to fans.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the bag..hate the sunglasses.


----------



## Sarahs12

Anyone know the bag and shoes?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/24/brad-pitt-makes-a-surprise-appearance-at-sundance/

Brad Pitt hits the red carpet with James Franco at the premiere of the movie True Story during the 2015 Sundance Film Festival on Friday evening (January 23) at the Marc Theatre in Park City, Utah.

The 51-year-old actor is an executive producer on the movie, which stars James as Christian Longo, an FBI Most Wanted List murderer who for years lived outside the U.S. under journalist Michael Finkels (Jonah Hill) name.

Brad stepped out for the Q&A portion at the premiere alongside James, writer/director Rupert Goold, and producers Jeremy Kleiner and Dede Gardner.

Meanwhile, Brads wife Angelina Jolie was spotted that same day wearing her signature black outfit while catching a flight out of LAX Airport.


----------



## Swanky

She looks scary skinny to me, even under lots of layers, her boots are gaping.


----------



## Chanel522

Very pretty. Her face is just flawless.


----------



## Grace123

I love her lip color and the bag too.


----------



## jillybr

*26th ANNUAL PRODUCERS GUILD OF AMERICA AWARDS
*
*BRAD PITT, DEDE GARDNER AND JEREMY KLEINER&#8217;S PLAN B ENTERTAINMENT WITH THE 2015 VISIONARY AWARD*


----------



## jillybr

http://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8Mww9gIQAEJhDj.png


http://rudaw.net/english/kurdistan/250120152


ERBIL, Kurdistan Region &#8211; *Hollywood superstar and UN refugee envoy Angelina Jolie is in the Kurdistan Region to visit refugee camps.
*

*Jolie,  who arrived on an unannounced visit Saturday evening, was expected to  visit a refugee camp in Duhok province that houses tens of thousands of  Yezidis and other refugees from Mosul.
*

_Rudaw_ also learned that* she will give a press conference today following her visit to the camp.*


The  Kurdistan Region is home to 1.6 million refugees from Syrian Kurdistan  and the rest of Iraq, most of whom fled the Islamic State (ISIS)  onslaught last summer.


The American actress was appointed a Special Envoy in 2012 by the UN High Commissioner for Refugees.


This  is Jolie&#8217;s second visit to the Kurdistan Region. In September 2012  Jolie visited the Domiz refugee camp in Erbil and met with Kurdish  officials, including Prime Minister Nechirvan Barzani.


According  to the UNHCR, Jolie has conducted &#8220;more than 40 field visits around the  world, becoming well-versed in the phenomenon of forced displacement  and a tireless advocate on their behalf.&#8221;


----------



## Michele26

Can anyone ID her lip color?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

jillybr said:


> http://pbs.twimg.com/media/B8Mww9gIQAEJhDj.png
> 
> 
> http://rudaw.net/english/kurdistan/250120152
> 
> 
> ERBIL, Kurdistan Region  *Hollywood superstar and UN refugee envoy Angelina Jolie is in the Kurdistan Region to visit refugee camps.
> *
> 
> *Jolie,  who arrived on an unannounced visit Saturday evening, was expected to  visit a refugee camp in Duhok province that houses tens of thousands of  Yezidis and other refugees from Mosul.
> *
> 
> _Rudaw_ also learned that* she will give a press conference today following her visit to the camp.*
> 
> 
> The  Kurdistan Region is home to 1.6 million refugees from Syrian Kurdistan  and the rest of Iraq, most of whom fled the Islamic State (ISIS)  onslaught last summer.
> 
> 
> The American actress was appointed a Special Envoy in 2012 by the UN High Commissioner for Refugees.
> 
> 
> This  is Jolies second visit to the Kurdistan Region. In September 2012  Jolie visited the Domiz refugee camp in Erbil and met with Kurdish  officials, including Prime Minister Nechirvan Barzani.
> 
> 
> According  to the UNHCR, Jolie has conducted more than 40 field visits around the  world, becoming well-versed in the phenomenon of forced displacement  and a tireless advocate on their behalf.



This is wonderful work she's doing.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm a little surprised they gave Plan B an award considering the controversy over Selma. Particularly coming from the Producer's Guild. They would be the people most concerned with maintaining the integrity of a story.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Ita..so admirable. Love that she cares..


----------



## Chanel522

Angelina is a wonderful human being. She's very admirable, courageous and intelligent.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/25/angelina-jolie-visits-kurdish-refugee-camp-in-iraq-video/

Angelina Jolie holds out her hands to greet people while visiting a camp for displaced Iraqis on Sunday (January 25) in Khanke, Iraq.

The 39-year-old actress took a tour of the area before giving a speech, which you can watch below.

Since I was last here in Iraq, another two million people have been forced from their homes. Mostly in the last six months  this time Iraqi citizens, Angie said. Too many innocent people are paying the price of the conflict in Syria and spread of extremism. The international community has to step up and do more.

She continued, It is not enough to defend our values at home. We have to defend them here, in the camps and in the informal settlements across the Middle East, and in the ruined towns of Iraq and Syria. We are being tested here, as an international community, and so far  for all the immense efforts and good intentions  we are failing.


----------



## smashinstyle

the work that she does with the UN is really admirable!


----------



## hermes_lemming

She's aged unbelievably well


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think I'd cry all the time if I were her. I think she's a very strong person. It takes a helluva courage to work for war refugees and not to break down.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She's also doing great to raise awareness and bring international attention to this crisis in Iraq.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos:


----------



## scarlet555

Oh man she knows to top the SAG awards!! Respectable and beautiful.


----------



## Chanel522

Absolutely gorgeous inside and out.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/01/27/is-angelina-jolie-a-righty-or-lefty-watch-celebs-guess/

Angelina Jolie makes her way out of LAX Airport after arriving back in town on Tuesday afternoon (January 27) in Los Angeles.

The 39-year-old actress/director is returning from Iraq where she visited over the weekend to spend time with displaced Iraqis at the Kurdish Refugee Camp.

Angelinas movie Unbroken won a SAG Award this weekend for its stunt ensemble and on the red carpet, many stars were asked the question: Is Angelina Jolie a righty or a lefty?

Watch below to see if the celebs could figure it out (spoiler alert: shes a lefty!).


----------



## CobaltBlu

She always looks completely comfortable and at ease in her humanitarian work. I have to hand that to her, because I dont think you can fake that. 

It amazes me the grace she seems to have whether she is in the role of mother, actress, director, mom, doing her humanitarian crisis work, or on the red carpet. 

None of us can know her heart, and I do think she seems to appear unhealthy at times but I have to give credit where credit is due.


----------



## Sweetpea83

CobaltBlu said:


> *She always looks completely comfortable and at ease in her humanitarian work. I have to hand that to her, because I dont think you can fake that.
> 
> It amazes me the grace she seems to have whether she is in the role of mother, actress, director, mom, doing her humanitarian crisis work, or on the red carpet.
> *
> None of us can know her heart, and I do think she seems to appear unhealthy at times but I have to give credit where credit is due.



I completely agree..


----------



## knasarae

CobaltBlu said:


> She always looks completely comfortable and at ease in her humanitarian work. I have to hand that to her, because I dont think you can fake that.
> 
> It amazes me the grace she seems to have whether she is in the role of mother, actress, director, mom, doing her humanitarian crisis work, or on the red carpet.
> 
> None of us can know her heart, and I do think she seems to appear unhealthy at times but I have to give credit where credit is due.



Well said.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I agree! Plus she's going to dangerous wartorn areas risking her life and doing much to raise awareness in the process to the plight of others.


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ I agree! Plus she's going to dangerous wartorn areas risking her life and doing much to raise awareness in the process to the plight of others.



Exactly. She's recognized for her humanitarian work, not sitting around taking selfies and posting to IG all day like some other "celebrities"


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Will Angelina Jolie Direct Brad Pitt in Africa?*

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are keeping it in the family. 



The actor is in negotiations to star in his wife's upcoming drama _Africa_, according to a report from The Wrap. 

The film centers on Richard Leakey, an archaeologist who became a champion against elephant poaching in the late '80s.  

"I've felt a deep connection to Africa and its culture for much  of my life, and was taken with Eric [Roth]'s beautiful script about a  man drawn into the violent conflict with elephant poachers who emerged  with a deeper understanding of man's footprint and a profound sense of  responsibility for the world around him," Jolie, 39, said in a statement  to _Variety_ last September. 


The couple recently reunited on screen for _By the Sea_, the actress's third film in the director's chair. The two had previously starred together in _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_ a decade earlier. 

"We spent our honeymoon playing two people in a terrible marriage," she playfully told _The Hollywood Reporter_ in December. 

 "I'm sure a therapist would have a field day analyzing the  films I choose to do," she added. "But it's been 10 years since Brad and  I have worked together. It felt like it was time."  

Looks like it might be time again! 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-direct-brad-pitt-africa


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sounds like an interesting plot! I loathe poachers and hunters myself so this could be a great movie.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie is most admired woman in the world!  Director, humanitarian and mother-of-six beat Malala Yousafzai, Hillary  ******* and the QUEEN in global poll*


Angelina  Jolie has beaten the likes of Nobel Peace Prize winner Malala Yousafzai,  Hillary ******* and even the Queen to be named the most admired woman  in the world.
According  to a new poll of 25,000 people, the actress, director, mother-of-six  and UN special envoy was most worthy of respect internationally.
However,  the YouGov study found that Brits still voted Her Majesty Queen  Elizabeth II into the top spot nationally - just pushing Judi Dench into  second place.
Angelina,  39, has just directed Unbroken, a critically-acclaimed film about the  Second World War and has been travelling around the world visiting war  zones since 2001.
In  second place was 17-year-old Pakistani schoolgirl Malala Yousafzai, who  survived being shot by the Talban and won this year's Nobel Peace  Prize.
The  youngest Nobel laureate, Yousafzai is an advocate for education and  women's human rights in her native Swat Valley in Pakistan, after  blogging for the BBC beginning at age 11.
Hillary *******, the former US Secretary of State, rounded out the top three. 
The poll was conducted across 23 countries, with each nation producing different results.
The  Queen was widely admired along with Michelle *****, who came in fifth  and surprisingly Celine Dion who took the sixth spot, ahead of Oprah  Winfrey at seven and Julia Roberts who was eighth most admired woman.
Burmese leader Aung San Suu Kyi came in at nine, while German Chancellor Angela Merkel was tenth most admired globally.
The list shows how many people regard celebrities more highly than politicians.
And  close behind Merkel are Taylor Swift and Beyonce Knowles at 11th and  12th place. India's Sonia Gandhi is 13th, just in front of Jennifer  Lawrence.
Kate  Middleton comes in 15th in the worldwide results but in the UK she was  voted sixth, just after Helen Mirren (fourth) and before Aung San Suu  Kyi. 
For UK  voters, the SNP leader and Scotland's First Minister Nicola Sturgeon  made it as the ninth most admired woman, behind Ellen DeGeneres at eight  and Julia Roberts who was voted into tenth place.
And  when it comes to the men, Bill Gates took top honours as the  most-respected man internationally, while Stephen Hawking was voted  first by Britons.
Prince  William was more admired than his brother, coming in in fifth place  (after Richard Branson), while Harry was eighth most admired.
David Beckham was tenth while Nigel Farage was 11th. 

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...safzai-Hillary-*******-QUEEN-global-poll.html
​​​​​
​


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Awesome!


----------



## Chanel522

Congratulations...What a wonderful honor and she truly deserves it!!


----------



## Alexenjie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ I agree! Plus she's going to dangerous wartorn areas risking her life and doing much to raise awareness in the process to the plight of others.




I totally agree. Her commitment to her causes and that she stays so involved even with a big family and a busy career is amazing. I really admire her for this.


----------



## Swanky

*Will Angelina Jolie Direct Captain Marvel?*


http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/02/08/will-angelina-jolie-direct-captain-marvel/


Here is an interesting story coming out of *OK! Magazines* most recent issue. In their insider section, the magazine claims that *Marvel Studios* is after *Angelina Jolie* to direct their upcoming _Captain Marvel_ movie. The report also says they are offering her $20 million to take on the project. Having a female director on the project of course makes sense and they say that Marvel was very impressed by her film _Unbroken_.
The article also mentions Jolie is surprised to be in demand after the recent Sony hack revealed a series of emails between producer *Scott Rodin* and Sony co-chair *Amy Pascal.* In The emails Rudin made some very unflattering comments about Jolie including calling her a minimally talented spoiled brat.
Its hard to judge this particular rumor based on the source, but I do think Marvel will go for a female director for the film and they do like handing their big movies to the folks who direct movies like _Swingers_ and _Slither_ but has Jolie proven herself enough in just two films (The other being _In_ _The Land Of Blood And Honey_) for Marvel to hand her the reigns of the first femaled-led superhero film? That remains to be seen.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Harper's Bazaar or Elle or Vanity Fair or somewhere semi legit like that tweeted that she is actually adopting a 2 year old.


----------



## Swanky

I've been reading that for a while


----------



## Swanky

It's this same story:



qudz104 said:


> Brad and Ange's adoption joy: baby Moussa makes seven!
> 
> Woman's Day can reveal that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are adopting a two-year-old boy from war-torn Syria.
> 
> After months of top-secret negations, the couple, who already have three adopted children from third-world backgrounds in addition to three biological children, will welcome little Moussa to their growing brood.
> 
> The toddler is currently marooned in the Altinozu refugee camp in Turkey, but will soon live a life of luxury.
> 
> It was during one of Ange's visits to the camp in her role as a United Nations ambassador for refugees and displaced people earlier this year that she first met "adorable" Moussa.
> 
> Brad Pitt leads sing-along at Film Awards Gala
> 
> Angelina heard about him from a translator and she was obviously upset, but Moussa was just beaming from ear to ear and when he saw she was wiping tears from her eyes he toddled up to her and gave her a hug and it was a very emotional moment and everyone was suddenly laughing and smiling," says a charity worker.
> 
> She kissed him on the top of his head and then they were basically inseparable for the rest of the visit."
> 
> After an extensive check confirmed he was an orphan, Ange began the process of filing for adoption.
> 
> Moussa will join Cambodian-born Maddox, 13, Vietnamese Pax, 11, and nine-year-old Ethiopian Zahara, as the adopted members of the chaotic "Brangie bunch", which also includes biological children Shiloh, 8, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 5.
> 
> While the prospect of seven children under the age of 13 is enough to send many parents into a panic, Brad and Ange are taking it in their stride.
> 
> http://m.womansday.com.au/celebrity...-anges-adoption-joy-baby-moussa-makes-seven!/


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Will Angelina Jolie Direct Captain Marvel?*
> 
> 
> http://www.bleedingcool.com/2015/02/08/will-angelina-jolie-direct-captain-marvel/
> 
> 
> Here is an interesting story coming out of *OK! Magazines* most recent issue. In their insider section, the magazine claims that *Marvel Studios* is after *Angelina Jolie* to direct their upcoming _Captain Marvel_ movie. The report also says they are offering her $20 million to take on the project. Having a female director on the project of course makes sense and they say that Marvel was very impressed by her film _Unbroken_.
> The article also mentions Jolie is surprised to be in demand after the recent Sony hack revealed a series of emails between producer *Scott Rodin* and Sony co-chair *Amy Pascal.* In The emails Rudin made some very unflattering comments about Jolie including calling her a minimally talented spoiled brat.
> Its hard to judge this particular rumor based on the source, but I do think Marvel will go for a female director for the film and they do like handing their big movies to the folks who direct movies like _Swingers_ and _Slither_ but has Jolie proven herself enough in just two films (The other being _In_ _The Land Of Blood And Honey_) for Marvel to hand her the reigns of the first femaled-led superhero film? That remains to be seen.


No. No. No. No. gawd I hope not. Joe Johnson, the Russos, Whedon....or find another female director who's a comic book freak like those guys.


----------



## Junkenpo

I would love to see Whedon direct Captain Marvel. We already know he can do strong female protagonist.  I wouldn't trust Jolie with something as important as Ms. Marvel.


----------



## Ladybug09

I'm tired of all the Marvel stuff. They are oversaturating themselves.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Woman's Day doesnt have a good rep here. Myself and another Aussie posted on the "adoption" story earlier in the thread.

It could be true BUT they rarely get it right and have been known to fabricate stories.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Junkenpo said:


> I would love to see Whedon direct Captain Marvel. We already know he can do strong female protagonist.  I wouldn't trust Jolie with something as important as Ms. Marvel.



This.  But WHERE IS THE BLACK WIDOW MOVIE*??*throws tantrum*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Other mags have picked the story up though so I'm thinking it may actually be legit.


----------



## berrydiva

Junkenpo said:


> I would love to see Whedon direct Captain Marvel. We already know he can do strong female protagonist.  I wouldn't trust Jolie with something as important as Ms. Marvel.


Yes! And my inner geek appreciates your recognition of its importance. Lol.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This.  But WHERE IS THE BLACK WIDOW MOVIE*??*throws tantrum*




It doesn't appear that it's happening anytime soon last time I check comicbookmovie. Which sucks because by time they go to make it, interest may have waned.


----------



## hermes_lemming

CobaltBlu said:


> She always looks completely comfortable and at ease in her humanitarian work. I have to hand that to her, because I dont think you can fake that.
> 
> It amazes me the grace she seems to have whether she is in the role of mother, actress, director, mom, doing her humanitarian crisis work, or on the red carpet.
> 
> None of us can know her heart, and I do think she seems to appear unhealthy at times but I have to give credit where credit is due.


Very true. She has come a long way. Who can forget Billy Bob (vial of blood), full on macking with her brother and last but not least, stealing Brad. Her past was entertaining to say the least. I prefer her now vs then.


----------



## Junkenpo

I'm not sure what female comic character I would trust Jolie with to direct.  Act, yes... she's been great in films like Salt, Mr/Mrs Smith, Tomb Raider, Maleficent... but I don't know about her ability as a director for walking that balance for comic book fiction.


----------



## Chanel522

hermes_lemming said:


> Very true. She has come a long way. Who can forget Billy Bob (vial of blood), full on macking with her brother and last but not least, stealing Brad. Her past was entertaining to say the least. I prefer her now vs then.




OMG...stealing Brad? LOL!! They've been together for how long now and have a whole gaggle of children and people still just have to point out she "stole" Brad which is impossible to do, btw. Nobody can be stolen from their spouse. They go willingly unless they're kidnapped or something and that clearly wasn't the case here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

chanel522 said:


> omg...stealing brad? Lol!! They've been together for how long now and have a whole gaggle of children and people still just have to point out she "stole" brad which is impossible to do, btw. Nobody can be stolen from their spouse. They go willingly unless they're kidnapped or something and that clearly wasn't the case here.



+11,0000.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chanel522 said:


> OMG...stealing Brad? LOL!! They've been together for how long now and have a whole gaggle of children and people still just have to point out she "stole" Brad which is impossible to do, btw. Nobody can be stolen from their spouse. They go willingly unless they're kidnapped or something and that clearly wasn't the case here.


 This all day...lol!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Opens Center to Combat War Zone Violence*



*Angelina Jolie* and England&#8217;s First Secretary of State *William Hague* have just opened the first-ever academic center to combat violence against women in war zones across Europe.
The center will be based at the London School of Economics in England, and will primarily focus on women in conflict-related issues and on broadening accountability to end rape and sex crimes in relation to war.
&#8220;I am excited at the thought of all the students in years to come who will study in this new Centre. There is no stable future for a world in which crimes committed against women go unpunished,&#8221; *Angelina *said in a statement. &#8220;We need the next generation of educated youth with inquisitive minds and fresh energy, who are willing not only to sit in the classroom but to go out into the field and the courtrooms and to make a decisive difference.&#8221;

Source: http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10/angelina-jolie-opens-center-to-combat-war-zone-violence/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie Opens Center to Combat War Zone Violence*
> 
> 
> 
> *Angelina Jolie* and Englands First Secretary of State *William Hague* have just opened the first-ever academic center to combat violence against women in war zones across Europe.
> The center will be based at the London School of Economics in England, and will primarily focus on women in conflict-related issues and on broadening accountability to end rape and sex crimes in relation to war.
> I am excited at the thought of all the students in years to come who will study in this new Centre. There is no stable future for a world in which crimes committed against women go unpunished, *Angelina *said in a statement. We need the next generation of educated youth with inquisitive minds and fresh energy, who are willing not only to sit in the classroom but to go out into the field and the courtrooms and to make a decisive difference.
> 
> Source: http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/10/angelina-jolie-opens-center-to-combat-war-zone-violence/



I just realized when I clicked the link for the press release, Ang added Pitt to her last name.


----------



## smashinstyle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Other mags have picked the story up though so I'm thinking it may actually be legit.



I don't think it is to be honest. The first time I saw the story was sometime back in 2013 and it's now 2015, so I don't think it's true.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

First of all I can't believe that's what she wore to this meeting. 
Second of all she looks like she could topple over any minute. Her head looks far too big and heavy for her frail body to support.


----------



## littlerock

No to the skirt suit. No.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't see anything wrong with her attire. It's on target for the nature of her business there IMO.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with her attire. It's on target for the nature of her business there IMO.



Agree. I just wish Angie would gain some weight.


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I don't see anything wrong with her attire. It's on target for the nature of her business there IMO.



I agree.


----------



## Swanky

She looks ill   The shapeless, oversized, suit is the least of her worries.


----------



## Sasha2012

I like her shoes. Her legs look like toothpicks.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Chanel522 said:


> OMG...stealing Brad? LOL!! They've been together for how long now and have a whole gaggle of children and people still just have to point out she "stole" Brad which is impossible to do, btw. Nobody can be stolen from their spouse. They go willingly unless they're kidnapped or something and that clearly wasn't the case here.





Babydoll Chanel said:


> +11,0000.





Sweetpea83 said:


> This all day...lol!


I was referring to something that happened prior to adopting a mini soccer team,etc. Anyways...


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks ill   The shapeless, oversized, suit is the least of her worries.


She does


----------



## HeidiDavis

She has the most beautiful face!  I do agree that she has gotten quite thin.  When she has a few more pounds on her (like in "Mr. and Mrs. Smith"), she is truly gorgeous.


I love how she works the nude pumps or heels into a lot of her outfits.  I tried to do that but it just doesn't work on me. I always just go back to black.


----------



## Grace123

Her legs are smaller than my forearms, I think.


----------



## Swanky

She's got too many kids to be able to keep up w/ them this frail.


----------



## smashinstyle

The constant discussion of Angelina's weight is really frustrating. The headline posted says more about how Angelina looks than about the details of the meeting she was going to in London. It mentioned how she looked FIVE times, whereas it gave a vague description of the campaign she started with Hague and that's about it. 

The constant fixation on women's appearance, whether it be too thin, too fat, is a really tiring discussion. In Angelina's case, or in Giuliana's case, it seems obvious to me that their thinness can either be attributed to 1) genetic predisposition or 2) an actual eating disorder. 

If Angelina is really genetically predisposed to being this skinny (which is what I think since she's been very slim since the 90s) then there's very little she can do to gain weight. And if she has an actual eating disorder, then I'm sure her medical team, family, etc is very much aware of it and trying to do what they can to help her. Also, in light of her going through the double mastectomy last year, I very highly doubt that her medical team would advise any kind of surgery like that if her health was being affected by an eating disorder. 

Regardless of whether her skinniness is natural or not, the fixation on her appearance and her weight (on the part of the media and the way the article was written, I mean) totally distracts from the great work she's trying to do.


----------



## Swanky

Why is it frustrating? Giuliani Rancic has pages of it and she's no thinner. Skip the posts that don't meet your requirements  this is Celeb GOSSIP and News afterall.
Her extreme skinniness doesn't negate her work.


----------



## smashinstyle

I said the fixation on her appearance and weight on the part of the media distracts from the work she's trying to do. Especially considering the article posted here focused more on her looks, weight, etc than the actual campaign.


----------



## berrydiva

smashinstyle said:


> I said the fixation on her appearance and weight on the part of the media distracts from the work she's trying to do. Especially considering the article posted here focused more on her looks, weight, etc than the actual campaign.




It is a dailymail "article" so being a celeb/entertainment gossip driven article, I don't expect them to report on her work in the same manner as The New York Times or The Washington Post. We have come to expect slip-shoddy "journalism" from the DM. I don't know how much from real newspapers gets posted here as this is all about gossip.


----------



## csre

I agree with the media fixation. Besides, she's been like that for the last 7 years or so (I think it got worse after her mother passed away), so it's kind of boring IMO.

I just found this article from 2007 http://www.eonline.com/news/61542/save-angelina
thats over 7 years with the same speech, geez, get over it already, the woman is scary skinny and thats it.

From 2007


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt's 'Big Short' to shoot in New Orleans, with Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale and Steve Carell co-starring*

"The Big Short" is coming to the Big Easy. Brad Pitt's big-screen adaptation of New Orleans native Michael Lewis' best-selling Wall Street expose -- set to feature an A-list cast that will reportedly include Pitt, Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale and Steve Carell -- has set up offices in town and is eyeing a March start to production.
In keeping with studio practice, Paramount Pictures has yet to publicly announce where the film will shoot or to respond to a request for comment. But the state film office confirmed Wednesday morning (Feb. 11) that it has received an application from the studio for the project.
"This application is under review by my office and we look forward to production starting in a month or so," said Chris Stelly, the executive director of Louisiana Entertainment.
A handful of local film industry workers confirmed this week that the film is already scouting local shooting locations and hiring crew ahead of the start to principal photography. The pace of local pre-production work is expected to accelerate after the local Carnival season, which culminates on Feb. 17, Fat Tuesday. It's unclear how long the local shoot will last.
The news of "The Big Short" setting up shop in New Orleans arrives amid a recent flurry of articles in various industry trade publications suggesting the film's top-shelf cast is coming together quickly. That started last month with a report in Variety that Pitt, Bale and Gosling had all come aboard to star. Days later, Carell confirmed to USA Today that he was in negotiations to join the cast as well.
"That looks like it's happening," Carell was quoted as saying. "There are talks right now."
"The Big Short" is based on Lewis' nonfiction thriller "The Big Short: Inside the Doomsday Machine," which tells the stories of a collection of characters who foresaw the financial crash of 2007 and 2008 -- and who positioned themselves to profit from it. In the process, the book shines a light on the types of personalities drawn to Wall Street, as well as the culture of greed that permeates the nation's financial industry.
Assuming the deals come together, Carell will reportedly play Steve Eisman, a money manager who shorted subprime mortgages for FrontPoint Partners; Gosling will play Deutsche Bank trader Greg Lippmann; Bale will play Scion Capital founder Michael Burry; and Pitt will play Cornwall Capital partner Ben Hockett, a supporting character.
Adam McKay is in line to write the screenplay and to direct for Pitt's Plan B Entertainment. The project will mark the first foray into drama for the filmmaker, previously best known for his comedic collaborations with funnyman Will Ferrell on such projects as "Anchorman," "Step Brothers" and "The Other Guys."
In addition to giving Pitt, who owns a local home, and Lewis a chance to savor some home cooking, the film will mark a reunion for the two. Pitt earned an Oscar nomination in 2012 for his role in "Moneyball," also based on a book by Lewis.
Producers on "The Big Short" are Pitt and his Plan B Entertainment business partner Dede Gardner, who are riding an impressive recent win streak as of late. After taking home the best-picture Oscar last year for "12 Years a Slave" -- which was also shot in New Orleans -- they will be back on the red carpet at this year's Oscars on Feb. 22 for the civil-rights drama "Selma," which they also produced and which was also nominated for best picture.
As for whether "The Big Short" can continue that streak remains to be seen, but given the film's high-profile cast, it can be counted on to get people talking at very least -- both during production and when its eventual release approaches.
"The Big Short" shoot will also mark a return to town for Paramount, which Stelly pointed out has "a long-standing and great relationship" with the state of Louisiana. Among notable Paramount productions to shoot in New Orleans are the Oscar-nominated "The Curious Case of Benjamin Button" and the big-budget "G.I. Joe: Retaliation." More recently, the studio shot the forthcoming sci-fi reboot "Terminator Genisys" in town (due in theaters July 1) as well as the comedies "Hot Tub Time Machine 2" (Feb. 20) and the undated "Daddy's Home."
"The fact that they have chosen our state and the city of New Orleans is no surprise because we have become the premiere destination for motion pictures of all types," Stelly said. "This is another great title being added to our growing canon which now boasts of productions such as 'NCIS: New Orleans,' 'Jurassic World_,' _'Fantastic Four,' 'Salem' and many more. 2015 is shaping up to be one of our most successful years yet."


Source: http://www.nola.com/movies/index.ssf/2015/02/brad_pitts_big_short_to_shoot.html


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She looks ill   The shapeless, oversized, suit is the least of her worries.


And her body looks like that of someone in their 60's.


----------



## ByeKitty

I honestly don't think Angelina looks as severely underweight as Giuliana. She is naturally skinny, and likely is one of those people who forget to eat when they're busy. And she seems pretty busy. Giuliana on the other hand, strikes me as being weight obsessed. I don't see how there's even a comparison TBH.


----------



## labelwhore04

ByeKitty said:


> I honestly don't think Angelina looks as severely underweight as Giuliana. She is naturally skinny, and likely is one of those people who forget to eat when they're busy. And she seems pretty busy. Giuliana on the other hand, strikes me as being weight obsessed. I don't see how there's even a comparison TBH.



Comparing these two is like comparing murder to rape. One is clearly worse but they're both very bad. Giuliana's weight loss is more severe but Angelina looks extremely sick and unhealthy as well.


----------



## StylishFarmer

.


----------



## Swanky

I like both of them and find both of them equally frighteningly underweight.


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

Angelina arriving at LAX with Vivienne & Knox. (February 11)

Her legs are the same size as her children's.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The difference between the women is that Angelina tends to wear classic clothes ie draping and coats, tailored pants, blouses etc that add more volume to her body - the implants also give her body more _visual_ weight but not actual weight IMO (that goes for a lot of HW women, including those not as thin as Angelina - underneath the boob jobs are a lot of _really_ thin women.)

Guliana by contrast wears a lot of body-con clothing on the red-carpet that makes it more immediately noticeable and startling.

They are both worryingly slim.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Those shoes have to go. 

Her Weight been an issue for the better part of 10 years and all she does is keep doing great things.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Comparing these two is like comparing murder to rape. One is clearly worse but they're both very bad. Giuliana's weight loss is more severe but Angelina looks extremely sick and unhealthy as well.



Oh don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to say that forgetting to eat when busy is a good thing! Angelina definitely looks frail. It's the comparison to Giuliana that I'm not agreeing with. Giuliana is obviously exposed to perfect celebrities in perfect gowns on red carpets, appears on TV daily (which is supposed to "add pounds"), and gets dresses delivered to her in sample sizes - a perfect recipe for a heavy workout schedule while living on selery, which she has proudly shared in various media outlets. That's alarming to me.


----------



## Swanky

Her hair is thinning at an obvious rate. . .  I don't know why anyone would excuse her weight and not others.  No one is attacking her work.  They're very different things.  She's not well, it's very concerning. 
People want Bill to intervene w/ Giuliana, what about Brad?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Without the implants, I believe Angelina would look FAR worse. Its covering her clearly emaciated frame IMO.


----------



## Swanky

I think sometimes people love her so much they don't see her realistically. . . 
She's beautiful, *she does AMAZING humanitarian work*. . . she'll not be around to raise her large family if she doesn't simply care better for herself IMO.

I've posted pics before, it just is what it is 







mavrixonline














femalefirst





hollywoodhiccups






hollywoodlife




This was a healthy Ang, so underweight isn't her norm









dailymail


----------



## jun3machina

Dang, she looks sick in this last set....hope she gets help...if its an ED, stress, sickness, cancer, etc...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't know how, but she somehow is able to continue to raise her kids and work at this weight.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Also, she was SO SO SO stunning in the old pics.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't know how, but she somehow is able to continue to raise her kids and work at this weight.



This isn't a direct correlation per se but I will just add that there are many functioning people with illnesses in society.  Functioning alcoholics, addicts and functioning people who suffer from ED's too.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Also, she was SO SO SO stunning in the old pics.



Yup!


----------



## Swanky

She was a freakin' bombshell!!!
The lack of weight is slowly taking it's toll, trust me.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I think sometimes people love her so much they don't see her realistically. . . *
> She's beautiful, she does AMAZING humanitarian work. . . she'll not be around to raise her large family if she doesn't simply care better for herself IMO.
> 
> I've posted pics before, it just is what it is
> 
> 
> mavrixonline.com/mavrixonline/photos/uncategorized/2007/06/05/blog_angelina_jolie02.jpg
> mavrixonline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gossip-juice.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/angelina-jolie-skinny-oscars.jpg
> animaniaks.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/0156338b1.jpg
> 
> femalefirst
> 
> hollywoodhiccups.com/wp-content/uploads/Screen-shot-2011-11-22-at-12.59.37-PM.png
> hollywoodhiccups
> 
> encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQQjog_XlJQH3RlKYQDRJ-CISeuEsZHhtcjUESgDXokXUmo14K1hollywoodlife
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a healthy Ang, so underweight isn't her norm
> yousaytoo-us.s3-website-us-east-1.amazonaws.com/post_images/66/c6/40/562354/remote_image_1324301940.jpg
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2012/02/05/article-2096663-00CEE20C000004B0-822_468x582.jpgdailymail



I think the same thing about Jennifer Aniston.


----------



## Swanky

Or Bey or the dislike of the Ks....


----------



## baglover1973

smashinstyle said:


> The constant discussion of Angelina's weight is really frustrating. The headline posted says more about how Angelina looks than about the details of the meeting she was going to in London. It mentioned how she looked FIVE times, whereas it gave a vague description of the campaign she started with Hague and that's about it.
> 
> The constant fixation on women's appearance, whether it be too thin, too fat, is a really tiring discussion. In Angelina's case, or in Giuliana's case, it seems obvious to me that their thinness can either be attributed to 1) genetic predisposition or 2) an actual eating disorder.
> 
> If Angelina is really genetically predisposed to being this skinny (which is what I think since she's been very slim since the 90s) then there's very little she can do to gain weight. And if she has an actual eating disorder, then I'm sure her medical team, family, etc is very much aware of it and trying to do what they can to help her. Also, in light of her going through the double mastectomy last year, I very highly doubt that her medical team would advise any kind of surgery like that if her health was being affected by an eating disorder.
> 
> Regardless of whether her skinniness is natural or not, the fixation on her appearance and her weight (on the part of the media and the way the article was written, I mean) totally distracts from the great work she's trying to do.



I don't think anyone is trying to take away from her work....she is too thin and looks unhealthy....good work or not.  Period, that is the point...concern for her health and well being.


----------



## twinkle.tink

smashinstyle said:


> The constant discussion of Angelina's weight is really frustrating. The headline posted says more about how Angelina looks than about the details of the meeting she was going to in London. It mentioned how she looked FIVE times, whereas it gave a vague description of the campaign she started with Hague and that's about it.
> 
> The constant fixation on women's appearance, whether it be too thin, too fat, is a really tiring discussion. In Angelina's case, or in Giuliana's case, it seems obvious to me that their thinness can either be attributed to 1) genetic predisposition or 2) an actual eating disorder.



For me when it's health related and it seems that those who should be helping are ignoring the situation...at the risk of sounding Machiavellian, perhaps because they are still doing work, being productive...ie: money...one can't help but wonder.

I am glad to see attention being brought to the fact she is looking ill. 



labelwhore04 said:


> Comparing these two is like comparing murder to rape. One is clearly worse but they're both very bad. Giuliana's weight loss is more severe but Angelina looks extremely sick and unhealthy as well.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Her hair is thinning at an obvious rate*. . .  I don't know why anyone would excuse her weight and not others.  No one is attacking her work.  They're very different things.  She's not well, it's very concerning.
> People want Bill to intervene w/ Giuliana, what about Brad?





FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Without the implants, I believe Angelina would look FAR worse. Its covering her clearly emaciated frame IMO*.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *I think sometimes people love her so much they don't see her realistically. . . *
> She's beautiful, she does AMAZING humanitarian work. . . she'll not be around to raise her large family if she doesn't simply care better for herself IMO.




What I said in the Giulana thread applies here.



twinkle.tink said:


> I really dislike talking about peoples  appearance, especially women's...but in this case , I am going to wade  in, because I do think this is a health issue and so pervasive to all of  us women (and even men, these days).
> 
> I am a naturally thin person....bwahaha, except of course, for the 20  years I was moridly obese....that sounds odd, but...it's a fact. All  through HS, young adult hood (even my first son), I heard all the 'too  thin' comments. Now that I've lost the weight and finally got my body  & metabolism healthy and functioning, I have a hard time staying  over 120 (I am 5'6"). As soon as I drop below 120, I look like crap and  hear about it, loudly from my hubby & others. I eat well over 3000  calories a day and work hard building muscle to stay over, but still dip  sometimes...so I do get...everybody is different, thin doesn't mean  disorder, etc....
> 
> With that said, sample sizes are 2 & 4...even occasionally 6 (Yes,  sometimes 0, but not usually because things are pinned and tacked for  smaller). There is no way she is a 4 or even a 2. She is a 0 or 00. Her  head is clearly the largest part of her. She has almost no body fat, if I  had to guess I would put it right about 10%, maybe even a tad under.  That would be low, even if she had a lot of muscle tone; she doesn't.
> 
> I am truly not judging her...just more putting it out there, because I  do think we as women (and a society) need to be more aware of unhealthy  expectations we are setting and be real when someone is unhealthy. Which  to me, she clearly is.
> 
> I know for myself, I still struggle with body image. I can not even  imagine living in LA or being in the public eye, that is a lot of  pressure. I have a young daughter and I work really hard to be conscious  to speak about health, not weight; kindness, not pretty and focus on  actions/behavior rather than looks. That it is hard and that I have  think about it, reinforces what we all know: it is society and it is  persuasive, persistent and insidious. And frankly, sickening. It's one  of the reasons I get so caught up and 'bent' when I see so many  unnecessary judgments on others. I still feel, by and large, if you  don't have anything nice to say, keep it zipped. Not just for that  person being judged, but for oneself (it's been studied, those that  criticize are 'unhappier') and society as a whole....with that said,  we're all human and it happens. Yes, me, as well...I am trying to be  aware and catch myself and judge as little as possible. In this case,  like I said...I really am not judging her, just observing and stating my  observations.
> 
> What ever the cause of her unhealthy state is, I hope she gets help and can  get back to looking and feeling healthy.



I have stayed away from this thread because she is the one celeb who has irked me in the past, and I just don't want that mindset. But this time, I cay say, without hesitation, no judgment, just..."Get this woman some help!"

For awhile, I have said she looks ill. For me, as Swanky also points out, it is other signs of illness; not just her weight. I know, I have said before: her skin always looks sallow and too thin...and that's with make up and often, photoshopping. 

Since I haven't seen pictures of her lately, I was actually shocked. She appears even thinner to me; I didn't think that was possible. Her picture walking with her kids is startling. How old are they? 

Anyway, I do hope she gets some help.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie opens war centre to help protect women from sexual violence, people still just talk about her skinny legs.*

Angelina Jolie has just done something AMAZING &#8211;  yesterday, alongside Cabinet Minister William Hague (with whom she  co-founded the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative in 2012) Jolie launched the opening of Britain's first academic centre for women, peace and security.
Operating  from the London School of Economics, the goal of the centre is to boost  the global campaign for women's rights and abolish the use of sexual  violence as a weapon."If you were to ask me who I think this centre is for, I picture someone who is not in this room today," Jolie said in The Guardian.  "I think of a girl I met in Iraq three weeks ago. She is 13 years old,  but instead of going to school, she sits on the floor in a makeshift  tent."
The girl was captured by Isis as a sex slave, and  repeatedly raped, Jolie said. "Now she may never be able to complete her  education, or get married or have a family, because in her society  victims of rape are shunned, and considered shameful. To my mind, what  we have begun today at LSE is for that Iraqi girl and others like her."​How awesome.

* BUT you  might not have realised that's what she was doing yesterday, because  there were a number of news outlets that vaguely glossed over this  to instead focus entirely on how thin she looked.*

* We  get it guys, Angelina Jolie is thin. Fine, it might not look  particularly healthy, but are you *really* worried about her health, or  just looking for another opportunity to attack a woman's appearance?  WHEN will people STOP talking about womens' bodies/outfits/hair/makeup  INSTEAD of their actions and achievements?!*
Angelina Jolie's  weight is not news &#8211; she hasn't looked any different for years. But you  know what is news? The amazing new centre she helped create that will  work to make life easier for women around the world who are beaten,  raped and killed just for being women (read more about that here). Go Angie.


http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/reports/news/a33378/angelina-jolie-opens-war-centre/


----------



## jokester

I bet you didn't realize that the first picture you posted as unhealthy is the same as the last one you posted as healthy.
 She has always has skinny legs and arms and to just make assumption that somebody is not going to live long because of their body frame when we are not privy to their health records is just juvenile.
1997.




1998




1999.




2000.




2001. Tomb Raider era where she had to be on a special diet to gain weight and build muscle.




2003.




2004.


----------



## jokester

2005.




2006.




2007.




2008.








2010


----------



## jokester

2011.




2012.




2013.




You can see that she's always being slim with skinny arms and legs een when she was pregnant.


----------



## EMMY

Jokester you are amazeballs!!!! Jeez when you post all those pictures she doesn't look any different or sick or  too thin ...at all....that was a ton of work...I appreciated that very much...in truth the pics show that she really has aged well through the years, is very stylish, and is just plain gorgeous...I agree with many members that too much emphasis is put on appearance and pictures and body size..sometimes pictures can make you look at least ten pounds heavier..and ten pounds slimmer depending on the angle...

...thanx again for doing that..I really enjoyed looking at all her outfits!!!


----------



## HeidiDavis

EMMY said:


> Jokester you are amazeballs!!!! Jeez when you post all those pictures she doesn't look any different or sick or  too thin ...at all....that was a ton of work...I appreciated that very much...in truth the pics show that she really has aged well through the years, is very stylish, and is just plain gorgeous...I agree with many members that too much emphasis is put on appearance and pictures and body size..sometimes pictures can make you look at least ten pounds heavier..and ten pounds slimmer depending on the angle...
> 
> ...thanx again for doing that..I really enjoyed looking at all her outfits!!!


 
I agree, Emmy!


----------



## Swanky

Indeed she's always been thin, totally agree 
It's just MY opinion that she looks unhealthily thin now. I can see a difference starting around 2010 in that plethora of photos 
She went from a thin girl to a very skinny girl and it started aging her immediately *IMO*.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Jokester, thanks for posting all those photos...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Angelina Jolie opens war centre to help protect women from sexual violence, people still just talk about her skinny legs.*
> 
> Angelina Jolie has just done something AMAZING   yesterday, alongside Cabinet Minister William Hague (with whom she  co-founded the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative in 2012) Jolie launched the opening of Britain's first academic centre for women, peace and security.
> Operating  from the London School of Economics, the goal of the centre is to boost  the global campaign for women's rights and abolish the use of sexual  violence as a weapon.
> "If you were to ask me who I think this centre is for, I picture someone who is not in this room today," Jolie said in The Guardian.  "I think of a girl I met in Iraq three weeks ago. She is 13 years old,  but instead of going to school, she sits on the floor in a makeshift  tent."
> The girl was captured by Isis as a sex slave, and  repeatedly raped, Jolie said. "Now she may never be able to complete her  education, or get married or have a family, because in her society  victims of rape are shunned, and considered shameful. To my mind, what  we have begun today at LSE is for that Iraqi girl and others like her."​How awesome.
> 
> * BUT you  might not have realised that's what she was doing yesterday, because  there were a number of news outlets that vaguely glossed over this  to instead focus entirely on how thin she looked.*
> 
> * We  get it guys, Angelina Jolie is thin. Fine, it might not look  particularly healthy, but are you *really* worried about her health, or  just looking for another opportunity to attack a woman's appearance?  WHEN will people STOP talking about womens' bodies/outfits/hair/makeup  INSTEAD of their actions and achievements?!*
> Angelina Jolie's  weight is not news  she hasn't looked any different for years. But you  know what is news? The amazing new centre she helped create that will  work to make life easier for women around the world who are beaten,  raped and killed just for being women (read more about that here). Go Angie.
> 
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/reports/news/a33378/angelina-jolie-opens-war-centre/


 
Thank you for posting this article.  


Go Angie!!


----------



## smashinstyle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Angelina Jolie opens war centre to help protect women from sexual violence, people still just talk about her skinny legs.*
> 
> Angelina Jolie has just done something AMAZING   yesterday, alongside Cabinet Minister William Hague (with whom she  co-founded the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative in 2012) Jolie launched the opening of Britain's first academic centre for women, peace and security.
> Operating  from the London School of Economics, the goal of the centre is to boost  the global campaign for women's rights and abolish the use of sexual  violence as a weapon."If you were to ask me who I think this centre is for, I picture someone who is not in this room today," Jolie said in The Guardian.  "I think of a girl I met in Iraq three weeks ago. She is 13 years old,  but instead of going to school, she sits on the floor in a makeshift  tent."
> The girl was captured by Isis as a sex slave, and  repeatedly raped, Jolie said. "Now she may never be able to complete her  education, or get married or have a family, because in her society  victims of rape are shunned, and considered shameful. To my mind, what  we have begun today at LSE is for that Iraqi girl and others like her."​How awesome.
> 
> * BUT you  might not have realised that's what she was doing yesterday, because  there were a number of news outlets that vaguely glossed over this  to instead focus entirely on how thin she looked.*
> 
> * We  get it guys, Angelina Jolie is thin. Fine, it might not look  particularly healthy, but are you *really* worried about her health, or  just looking for another opportunity to attack a woman's appearance?  WHEN will people STOP talking about womens' bodies/outfits/hair/makeup  INSTEAD of their actions and achievements?!*
> Angelina Jolie's  weight is not news  she hasn't looked any different for years. But you  know what is news? The amazing new centre she helped create that will  work to make life easier for women around the world who are beaten,  raped and killed just for being women (read more about that here). Go Angie.
> 
> 
> http://www.cosmopolitan.co.uk/reports/news/a33378/angelina-jolie-opens-war-centre/



THANK YOU! this was exactly what I was trying to say but much better worded! 

I know this is a gossip thread, but when will we stop gossiping about women's looks and weight? am I being too idealistic when I say stuff like "fixate on her excellent work instead of her skinny arms and legs!"? I don't know, maybe I am. but I do know that between my girlfriends and I, when we actually gossip, we don't talk about other women's weight or how skinny we think someone is or how overweight we think someone is. it just doesn't come up in the conversation. 

I just get so tired of the media publishing things that constantly fixate on women's appearance, in this case focusing more on how Angelina looked than what Angelina actually did. it reminds me of that time when Heidi Klum saved her child and nanny from drowning and had a "nip slip" - I remember reading more articles about the way she looked than the fact that she saved two lives!


----------



## Swanky

Well, then I'd like to kindly point out that you may want to steer clear of most threads in this forum.

Giuliana has been criticized for pages now on her figure which looks like AJs.  Jessica Simpson looks like a man apparently.  Jennifer Aniston must be pregnant if her stomach isn't concave at any given moment.  Vanessa Minillo has man hands from what I understand.  Margot Robbie has yellow teeth, etc. . . 

Angelina's humanitarian work won't stop, she won't stop getting press for it, etc. . . because she's shockingly thin.  But as long as she and Giuliana and Rachel Zoe are shockingly thin people will notice IMO.  But in my humble opinion it does NOT diminish her amazing "work".

I do notice all your funny cry pics of Kim K in your avatar though . . .


----------



## Swanky

Proud daddy!

* Jon Voight: Angelina Jolie deserved best director Oscar nomination *

         Voight said his daughter was a &#8216;great actor&#8217;s director&#8217; who achieved  &#8216;unbelievably difficult stuff&#8217; with her prisoner of war drama Unbroken,  which has been mostly overlooked this awards season






   Jon Voight and Angelina Jolie at the Vanity Fair Oscar party in 2001. 
Photograph: Laura Rauch/AP 
http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...jolie-deserved-best-director-oscar-nomination


  Actor Jon Voight has said his daughter Angelina Jolie deserved an Oscar nomination for her work on second world war biopic Unbroken.
 Speaking at a pre-Grammys party in Los Angeles, in comments published on 11 February by Vulture,  the 76-year-old actor said Jolie ought to have picked up a nod for best  director. &#8220;I wish she had [been nominated], because I think she  deserved it,&#8221; he told reporters. &#8220;I think her direction is astounding,  really astounding, and if she wasn&#8217;t my daughter, I&#8217;d still say, &#8216;I want  to work for that one.&#8217; She&#8217;s a great actor&#8217;s director &#8211; the pace of the  film, the size of the film. Unbelievably difficult stuff that she  accomplished.&#8221;
Unbroken  is based on the life story of American Olympic runner and US Air Force  second lieutenant Louis Zamperini, as told in Laura Hillenbrand&#8217;s 2010 book of the same name.  Zamperini, played by Jack O&#8217;Connell, was held in a prisoner of war camp  by the Japanese navy for two years; prior to that he spent 47 days at  sea in a raft, after a bomber he was flying in crash-landed in the  Pacific.
 Jolie&#8217;s film did pick up three Oscar nominations, one for  cinematographer Roger Deakins and two in sound categories. But its  absence from other major categories has not so far been a talking point  of the 2015 awards season. Jolie&#8217;s drama, despite its epic sweep and  impressive $157m (£102m) at the box office worldwide, has received only  lukewarm reviews compared to major Oscars contenders such as Birdman, Boyhood and The Grand Budapest Hotel.
 Nominated in the best director category instead of Jolie are  Alejandro González Iñárritu for Birdman, Morten Tyldum for The Imitation  Game, Bennett Miller for Foxcatcher, Wes Anderson for The Grand  Budapest Hotel and Richard Linklater for Boyhood.
 Both Jolie and Voight are former Oscar-winners. Jolie won best  supporting actress in 1999 for her turn in Girl, Interrupted, while  Voight picked up the best actor prize in 1978 for his portrayal of a  paraplegic Vietnam war veteran in Coming Home.http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie Launches Center for Women, Peace and Security in London*


http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-announces-center-women-peace-security-london






 							Angelina Jolie


Angelina Jolie  expanded on her humanitarian efforts Tuesday in London, announcing the  creation of the Centre on Women, Peace and Security at the London School  of Economics. 

Jolie, 39, a special envoy  of the United Nations High Commission for Refugees, attended the event  alongside William Hague, Britain's First Secretary of State and leader  of the House of Commons, PEOPLE confirms. 

The new center will aim to educate students about the  participation of women in "conflict-related processes" and "on enhancing  accountability and ending impunity for rape and sexual violence in  war," according to a press release from the renowned London School of Economics. 

"I am excited at the thought of all the students in years to  come who will study in this new Centre," Jolie said in a statement.  "There is no stable future for a world in which crimes committed against  women go unpunished. We need the next generation of educated youth with  inquisitive minds and fresh energy, who are willing not only to sit in  the classroom but to go out into the field and the courtrooms and to  make a decisive difference." 

The new center will support the goals of the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative  (PSVI), which Jolie and Hague co-founded in 2012. Next year, the newly  announced center will begin offering post-graduate degrees. The center  is also supported by former U.S. Secretaries of State Hillary ******* and John Kerry. 

Tuesday's announcement comes just two weeks after Jolie published an op-ed in _The New York Times_ regarding her recent visits to camps for Syrian and Iraqi refugees. 

"I have visited Iraq five times since 2007, and I have seen  nothing like the suffering I'm witnessing now," wrote the mother of six.  "Nothing prepares you for the reality of so much individual human  misery: for the stories of suffering and death, and the gaze of hungry,  traumatized children."


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is very interesting to me that she has received flak for not having a ton of women friends. But she seems to advocate for women and supports a lot of causes for women. You don't really hear a lot of talk about her and feminism.  Yet Beyonce has somehow become a feminist icon to some and claims to empower women.


----------



## Swanky

true! lol!


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie 'Didn't Care' About Amy Pascal's Hacked Emails *



 
*Amy Pascal* is speaking out candidly for the first time about the Sony Hack and she is revealing *Angelina Jolie*&#8216;s thoughts on the scandal.
 If you don&#8217;t remember, the actress was called a &#8220;minimally talented spoiled brat&#8221; by *Scott Rudin* in an email sent to* Amy*.
 &#8220;*Angie* didn&#8217;t care,&#8221; *Amy* said.  &#8220;Everybody understood because we all live in this weird thing called  Hollywood. If we all actually were nice, it wouldn&#8217;t work.&#8221;
 When asked about paying *Jennifer Lawrence* less money than her male co-stars in _American Hustle_,  she said &#8220;I&#8217;ve paid [her] a lot more money since then, I promise you.  Here&#8217;s the problem: I run a business. People want to work for less  money, I pay them less money &#8230; Women shouldn&#8217;t work for less money. They  should know what they&#8217;re worth. Women shouldn&#8217;t take less. &#8216;Stop, you  don&#8217;t need the job that bad.&#8217;&#8221;
 For more from the interview, visit Recode.net!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yet Beyonce has somehow become a feminist icon to some and claims to empower women.




Is anybody really buying that? I don't know any Beyonce fans, but she has a ton so I guess they are? 


In regards to Ang's work and weight -- This is why how you present yourself in business is so important. When you show up looking sickly in a sloppy suit and inappropriate shoes that is the first thing people see and it overshadows your work and abilities.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Is anybody really buying that? I don't know any Beyonce fans, but she has a ton so I guess they are?
> 
> 
> In regards to Ang's work and weight -- This is why how you present yourself in business is so important. When you show up looking sickly in a sloppy suit and inappropriate shoes that is the first thing people see and it overshadows your work and abilities.



Let me get this straight: Opening a women's center to help victims of sexual violence in war is overshadowed by wearing inappropriate shoes?


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina arriving at LAX with Vivienne & Knox. (February 11)
> 
> 
> 
> Her legs are the same size as her children's.




Personally, I love this outfit. I think it's very wearable and if these flats are the shoes being questioned, I love them too. What's wrong with a flat and having happy feet for a change? I think she looks good here.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> In regards to Ang's work and weight -- This is why how you present yourself in business is so important. When you show up looking sickly in a sloppy suit and inappropriate shoes that is the first thing people see and it overshadows your work and abilities.



Um...what? Does looking pulled together allow you to physically present yourself better to colleagues? Yes. Having your work abilities be overshadowed by wearing, perhaps, not the most tailored suit in the room and not the most fashionable shoes? No.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Let me get this straight: Opening a women's center to help victims of sexual violence in war is overshadowed by wearing inappropriate shoes?





berrydiva said:


> Um...what? Does looking pulled together allow you to physically present yourself better to colleagues? Yes. Having your work abilities be overshadowed by wearing, perhaps, not the most tailored suit in the room and not the most fashionable shoes? No.



Yes, her appearance overshadows her work IMO. Not just her shoes or her outfit, but her overall appearance. Everybody is more concerned about how she looks rather than the work she is doing. That's what most of the articles and people's reactions are. That's a problem that she should be concerned about. And in regards to her attire, she's going to have a much harder time impressing and convincing the leaders she is trying to work with if she does not look the part.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes, her appearance overshadows her work IMO. Not just her shoes or her outfit, but her overall appearance. Everybody is more concerned about how she looks rather than the work she is doing. That's what most of the articles and people's reactions are. That's a problem that she should be concerned about. And in regards to her attire, she's going to have a much harder time impressing and convincing the leaders she is trying to work with if she does not look the part.


Well she seemed to have done well so far in impressing and convincing the leaders she's worked with in the past, so I'm going to say that she probably knows what she's doing in this arena and what is important for them to see and hear. Do actual real news outlets, that discuss her work, focus on her weight? Like do they talk about her weight in the NY Times or Time mag when discussing her work.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Well she seemed to have done well so far in impressing and convincing the leaders she's worked with in the past, so I'm going to say that she probably knows what she's doing in this arena and what is important for them to see and hear. Do actual real news outlets, that discuss her work, focus on her weight? Like do they talk about her weight in the NY Times or Time mag when discussing her work.



Good post. And no they do not. Only gossip websites focus on the shallow. The serious news outlets such as The Guardian and the NY Times etc focus on the good she's doing to help the less fortunate. Victims of war, especially female victims of sexual violence deserve all the international attention they can get to their plight and I am glad Angie is doing so. I doubt the people she's helping will be focusing on what shoes she's wearing, save for a cursory glance, if that.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I find it amusing when other posters go in hard on what others are clearly seeing with their own two eyes.

You can admire her (I do) and her work (also true) and still see that she looks more frail than she has in the past. She HAS always been very slim but lately its seemed like overwork or not looking after herself.

Kudos to her for opening the centre. It will draw much needed attention to some important issues.


----------



## smashinstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well, then I'd like to kindly point out that you may want to steer clear of most threads in this forum.
> 
> Giuliana has been criticized for pages now on her figure which looks like AJs.  Jessica Simpson looks like a man apparently.  Jennifer Aniston must be pregnant if her stomach isn't concave at any given moment.  Vanessa Minillo has man hands from what I understand.  Margot Robbie has yellow teeth, etc. . .
> 
> Angelina's humanitarian work won't stop, she won't stop getting press for it, etc. . . because she's shockingly thin.  But as long as she and Giuliana and Rachel Zoe are shockingly thin people will notice IMO.  But in my humble opinion it does NOT diminish her amazing "work".
> 
> I do notice all your funny cry pics of Kim K in your avatar though . . .



Swanks, I'm really not following you here. I'm not criticizing the thread, or anything like that. I'm just expressing my own frustration with how the media has focused on  Angelina's looks versus what she was doing in London. And I don't actually frequent any other gossip pages other than this one. And I REALLY don't know what you're trying to get at in regards to the Kim K crying pics thing...


----------



## Lena186

Is she pregnant?


----------



## Swanky

smashinstyle said:


> Swanks, I'm really not following you here. I'm not criticizing the thread, or anything like that. I'm just expressing my own frustration with how the media has focused on  Angelina's looks versus what she was doing in London. And I don't actually frequent any other gossip pages other than this one. And I REALLY don't know what you're trying to get at in regards to the Kim K crying pics thing...




it's fine   I'll answer even though I don't like to argue my point much. . . 

I found it amusing, if you will, that someone who's so aghast that people notice Angelina's thinness and says her and her own friends never discuss/gossip about things like that has a montage of crying Kim pics as her own avatar.  Obviously you're poking at Kim K.  That's all.


----------



## smashinstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> it's fine   I'll answer even though I don't like to argue my point much. . .
> 
> I found it amusing, if you will, that someone who's so aghast that people notice Angelina's thinness and says her and her own friends never discuss/gossip about things like that has a montage of crying Kim pics as her own avatar.  Obviously you're poking at Kim K.  That's all.



I probably should have clarified that my friends and I don't discuss things like that because my friend is recovering from an eating disorder and things like that make her very uncomfortable. I'm not aghast that people notice her thinness - that's fine, I just am upset, as I've said multiple times now, that some media chose to focus more on Angelina's looks than what she actually _did_ while she was in London.

And the photo of Kim K is a montage that was really popular online a few years ago, around the time of the episode of Keeping up with the Kardashians where Kim admits that she's an ugly crier and her sister Kourtney laughs at Kim while she's crying because she's an ugly crier. I actually really like Kim Kardashian, but that doesn't really seem to matter that much considering we're in a Brad and Angelina thread.


----------



## Swanky

You asked


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie: It Took Me Time to Find a Real Man*

Even Angelina Jolie had to wait a while to find her Mr. Right! 

"At 20, we're all looking for Prince Charming, the big handsome  hunk, only we're generally disappointed because of his instability," the  actress tells France's _Dandy_ magazine. "At 40, you know what you want: a real man." 

Jolie, 39, found her "real man" in Brad Pitt, 51, and opened up about their family-centric wedding at their French estate. 

"It wasn't a wedding in grand style, but we were all very at  ease, very cool," she tells the mag. "It was absolutely adorable to see  how excited [our children] were by the idea, and how much they were all  involved." 

"For example, we told Knox and Shiloh they'd carry the rings  without specifying they'd have a cushion to carry them," she continues.  "On the day, they arrived with two matched cushions on their own. I  imagine they'd seen it in a movie. In short, they were so cute!"  

*Why She's Put Acting on Hold*

Jolie's recent focus has been on her work behind the camera &#8211; directing _Unbroken_ and furthering her humanitarian efforts, including recently launching the Centre on Women, Peace and Security at the London School of Economics. 

"It's somewhat personal," she tells _Dandy_ of why she's  been appearing in front of the camera less frequently. "When my mother  died, I realized how much my being an actress was linked to her desire  to be an actress herself, and especially what satisfaction it brought  her when she saw me onscreen. Once she was gone, I didn't feel the same  attraction for it." 

Jolie, who lost her mother to ovarian cancer in 2007, says she now gets more satisfaction from letting other people have the spotlight. 

"What I really like is to be behind the camera, to put others  into the light," she explains. "Being in the spotlight's shine doesn't  interest me. I prefer to have my head almost underwater ... than be  dainty in front of the cameras." 

*Her Love Of Wine*

The mother of six also opened up about her favorite indulgence &#8211; "all the rosés of Provence, [France]." 

"Drinking a glass of wine with friends, people we love &#8211; there's nothing better to take away bad toxins," she says.  

Jolie and Pitt created their own wine &#8211; the Miraval Rosé &#8211; produced from grapes grown at the vineyards at their estate, Château Miraval in Correns, France. 

"Growing vines, harvesting, barreling them is an interesting  experience," Jolie tells the magazine. "I learned a lot these last  years. I've realized that making wine isn't something that's improvised.  It takes hard work." 

*Will She Let Her Kids Get Tattoos?*

Jolie proudly flaunts several tattoos &#8211; including the map coordinates of the birthplaces of all her children and Pitt &#8211; so she doesn't think she can prevent her own children from getting inked someday. 

"I don't see how I'll be able to stop them later on," she says  in the interview. "They only need to look at me to know that I've very  few arguments to dissuade them. Brad, he's much firmer on the question:  It's 'nyet'!"


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Their wine tastes good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Still need to try it..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/16/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-support-unbroken-at-asc-awards/

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt make their way through the crowd inside at the American Society of Cinematographers 2015 Outstanding Achievement Awards on Sunday (February 15) at the Hyatt Regency Century Plaza in Century City, Calif.

The couple was there to support Angies movie Unbroken and its cinematographer, Roger Deakins.

Also nominated for the top prize this year were the cinematographers for the films Birdman, The Imitation Game, Mr. Turner, and The Grand Budapest Hotel.

Birdmans Emmanuel Chivo Lubezki was ultimately victorious for the top award.

FYI: Angelina is wearing Saint Laurent with an Everlane top. Brad is wearing Tom Ford.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

They both look good!


----------



## Mailai

jokester said:


> 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that she's always being slim with skinny arms and legs een when she was pregnant.




+ thanks for posting this collaboration  &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the darker hair color on her..


----------



## Swanky

They look fine, but I still wish she'd find a bra to wear.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They look nice. I like her with darker hair too. I still wish the unshaven trend would end.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They look fine, but I still wish she'd find a bra to wear.


 
I'm a huge Angie fan, but I do have to admit that the "nips constantly standing at attention" -thing baffles me.  She never had that issue before, so it must have to do with the implants.  I know nothing about implants.  Is this common?  Is she wearing a bra and they are still THAT prominent, or is she truly not wearing a bra?  I really like her and she carries herself with such class typically.  I find this odd and perhaps even uncomfortable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*PICTURED: Firemen and paramedics arrive at Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's home in Los Angeles
*
Firemen and paramedics were pictured outside the home of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie on Monday.
It is currently not clear what happened at the gated property in Los Angeles, but the situation does appear to be resolved, as a fire engine was later pictured leaving the residence.
A Fire Department Paramedic's vehicle was also parked outside the property.
Three firemen stood outside the property and conversed with a mystery man who was walking a German Shepherd dog. 
It is unknown whether 
or not any of the Jolie-Pitt family were at the home at the time. 
Brad and Angelina were last pictured together on Sunday, when they attended the American Society of Cinematographers 29th Annual Outstanding Achievement Awards.
The event was in support of her latest movie, Unbroken, which she directed, held at the Hyatt Regency Century Plaza.
The 39-year-old actress and her 51-year-old husband left their six children at home and enjoyed an adult date night just the two of them. 
Unbroken star Jack O'Connell and Domhnall Gleeson and tells the story of Olympian Louis Zamperini, who spent 47 days in a raft after a near fatal plane crash in WWII. 

However, the motion picture failed to take home the top prize losing to Birdman's Emmanuel Lubezki.
Also nominated in the same category was The Imitation Game, Mr Turner and The Grand Budapest Hotel.

MailOnline is awaiting comment from a spokesperson for both Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie.  




Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Pitt-Angelina-Jolie-s-home-Los-Angeles.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I'm just jealous that they aren't wearing coats and it is going to be 4 degrees in NYC tomorrow. smh.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She was a freakin' bombshell!!!
> The lack of weight is slowly taking it's toll, trust me.



Do you think she has an eating disorder? I don't follow AJ all that much and not a die hard fan like many other ppl. Just simply curious on thoughts. 
Many ppl here may not remember Karen Carpenter but to this day I have to turn off her music in the car when it comes on the radio. It reminds me of her body, how she died and her haunting voice.


----------



## Alexenjie

HeidiDavis said:


> I'm a huge Angie fan, but I do have to admit that the "nips constantly standing at attention" -thing baffles me.  She never had that issue before, so it must have to do with the implants.  I know nothing about implants.  Is this common?  Is she wearing a bra and they are still THAT prominent, or is she truly not wearing a bra?  I really like her and she carries herself with such class typically.  I find this odd and perhaps even uncomfortable.


 
I thought that if you have your breasts removed and then get implants that you normally have like a tattoo in order to have what looks like nipples. Or that if your nipples are transplanted to your implants they don't have any feeling but obviously I am misinformed.


----------



## csre

Am also a fan of darker hair on her 
I agre on the nipple situation. I wonder if she is wearing those kind of sport bras or something to thin.


----------



## Staci_W

HeidiDavis said:


> I'm a huge Angie fan, but I do have to admit that the "nips constantly standing at attention" -thing baffles me.  She never had that issue before, so it must have to do with the implants.  I know nothing about implants.  Is this common?  Is she wearing a bra and they are still THAT prominent, or is she truly not wearing a bra?  I really like her and she carries herself with such class typically.  I find this odd and perhaps even uncomfortable.



Since getting implants, my nipples have been constantly  erect. Even in sports bras you can see them. Regular bras I get lightly padded so you can't see it.


----------



## Swanky

My headlights like to be on too. . . so I take care of it, lol!


----------



## CobaltBlu

y'all!! :lolots:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What is this.....Nipplegate v2.0?


----------



## HeidiDavis

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What is this.....Nipplegate v2.0?




Love it!  Such a "pointed" comment!  Hee hee!
 :giggles:


----------



## HeidiDavis

Staci_W said:


> Since getting implants, my nipples have been constantly  erect. Even in sports bras you can see them. Regular bras I get lightly padded so you can't see it.


 
Wow, I had no idea this was so common!  Good to know!


----------



## ByeKitty

Staci_W said:


> Since getting implants, my nipples have been constantly  erect. Even in sports bras you can see them. Regular bras I get lightly padded so you can't see it.



Wow that's interesting... Do you have any idea why that happens?


----------



## Swanky

Loss of sensation for a lot of patients


----------



## csre

In my case it was the other way around and have increased sensitivity, so the lightest touch of fabric, a little cold,  etc, makes my nipples erect and they are more prominent due the implants it is more obvious. 
It is specially noticeable in sports bras, specially as your temperature changes a lot working out. I have to wear double to the gym to conceal them


----------



## Swanky

I wear lightly padded everything for this reason!


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *My headlights like to be on too*. . . so I take care of it, lol!






  DONE!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I have absolutely no boobs but my headlights are always on. I don't understand how some girls wear those bras that are just thin fabric. I need at least a light layer of padding all the time!


----------



## Staci_W

My sensation is the same as before the implants.

About the only time I don't make sure to cover it up is at the gym. Idk, maybe someone makes padded sports bras. I just don't care enough to look. 

Before implants it was never an issue.


----------



## Swanky

Lots of padded choices, my fave is Lululemon's Ta Ta Tamer, lol!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lululemon's Ta Ta Tamer, lol!


----------



## Chanel522

I love that Lulu sports bra also!! My nips aren't really any different after getting implants than before but I always wear lightly padded bras, bathing suits, sports bras, etc bc I don't like the look of headlights turned on either...lol!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Can we move the titty talk to a titty thread and talk about Angie here. :what:


----------



## Swanky

I think we're fine


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ladybug - I'm getting a nipple education here


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles (2-18-15)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Can we move the titty talk to a* titty thread* and talk about Angie here. :what:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lax (2-28-15)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Back to the beard again, he must be filming? (hopefully)


----------



## csre

He looks good &#128525;


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree...love a guy with a beard.


----------



## bag-princess

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I agree...love a guy with a beard.




so do i!!!


----------



## LaBoisson

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lax (2-28-15)



can anyone id his sunglasses plz?


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> so do i!!!


 My hubby has one...love it.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm just happy he cut his hair. I don't care about the beard.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Pitt's Plan B has Netflix deal, Hulu renewal*

Netflix is adding a new drama series from Plan B, Brad Pitt's production company. The news arrives as Hulu announced the Season 2 premiere date of _Deadbeat_, a supernatural comedy produced in association with Plan B.
Netflix said it picked up eight episodes of _The OA_, which will be available in 2016.
Brit Marling (_Arbitrage_,_ I, Origins_) will star, Zal Batmanglij will direct and the pair, who teamed up on _Sound of My Voice_ and _The East_, will co-write. Netflix offered no description of the series.
"We are thrilled to be the home of the first  television series Brit and Zal create together," Netflix vice president of original content Cindy Holland said in a statement. "Whether in front of or behind the camera, or both, their creative voice is always uniquely captivating."
Marling and Batmanglij will be joined as executive producers by Dede Gardner and Jeremy Kleiner from Plan B (_12 Years a Slave_) and Michael Sugar from Anonymous Content (_True Detective_, _The Knick_). The OA is a Netflix production.
_Deadbeat _returns to Hulu on April 20 for its sophomore season. Guests will include James Franco, Danny DeVito, Fred Armisen, Michael Ian Black, Gilbert Gottfried, Jim Norton, Zach Levi and Finn Wittrock.
It is produced by Lionsgate Television in association with Pitt's company and Dakota Pictures. The comedy is executive produced by Cody Heller, Brett Konner, Dan Lagana who also serves as showrunner (_Zach Stone is Gonna Be Famous_), and Plan B's Gardner and Kleiner. Co-executive producers are Sarah Esberg, Don Poquette and David Baldy.


Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...manglij-drama-from-brad-pitt-plan-b/24437631/


----------



## Sweetpea83

*PICTURE EXCLUSIVE: Make-up free Angelina Jolie enjoys a late night private shopping spree at Saint Laurent in Beverly Hills*


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## smashinstyle

she is so amazingly beautiful, even without makeup! stunning.


----------



## Ladybug09

Star treatment! Bling, bling!


----------



## Sasha2012

She looks ghastly.


----------



## Chanel522

smashinstyle said:


> she is so amazingly beautiful, even without makeup! stunning.




Agreed. She looks great here!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I like Angelina but she looks really gaunt in those photos.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^I agree...love a guy with a beard.



me too


----------



## ChanelMommy

smashinstyle said:


> she is so amazingly beautiful, even without makeup! stunning.



She is


----------



## Midge S

She does look good, if too thin.  I want to shoo her away from the black clothes though.


----------



## Sweetpea83

At Zahara & Shiloh's soccer game, Los Angeles (3-14-15).


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love this.

These kids have no stability. lolz.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^:greengrin:


----------



## Swanky

So happy to see the kids doing normal kids social activities!


----------



## Ladybug09

Shiloh has gotten so tall.


----------



## smashinstyle

adorable!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Great photos.


----------



## shaurin

They all look so happy.  I can't wait for the weather to warm up where I am for outdoor activities.


----------



## zen1965

^They really do.
Lovely photos.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love this family. 

The girls look so happy.


----------



## Tivo

I love this family.


----------



## Jayne1

I love this family too!


----------



## jillybr

Love the family, the girls are so tall.....

more pics here 

http://www.laineygossip.com/Brad-Pi...onate-at-Shiloh-and-Zaharas-soccer-game/37915


----------



## csre

Looooove them
They look pretty normal and very happy


----------



## Sasha2012

*EXCLUSIVE: And the bride wore JEANS: Inside Angelina Jolie's Las Vegas wedding to Billy Bob Thornton (before the pair chalked up NINE marriages between them) 
*

Dressed in jeans and a sleeveless top Angelina Jolie poses with her trucker-hat wearing new husband Billy Bob Thornton on their wedding day in 2000.

The casual pair look more like they have just walked off a movie set to pose with a fan rather then tied the knot in what became one of Hollywood's most notorious marriages.

Fast forward to 2015 Angelina is seven-months into her marriage to Jennifer Aniston's ex-husband Brad Pitt and bringing up six children.

And it emerged last month that Billy Bob married his long-time girlfriend Connie Angland in October - just two months after Angelina and Brad got hitched - making it his sixth marriage.

Showing off these exclusive photos on what would have been Angelina and Billy's 15th anniversary, Reverend Jim Hamilton - who married the couple - is praying the wild pair have settled down for good this time.

Speaking exclusively to DailyMail.com, Rev Hamilton said: 'I'm very happy for them that they've both happily married again. I am glad to hear Billy Bob has married again, of course everybody knew about Angelina and Brad. I was glad Angelina married Brad, I like Brad Pitt, his movies and he's a real decent human being and she is too.

'I hope they both have very long and happy marriages and congratulate them both. I hope this is the last one for both of them and they have found their true soulmates this time.'

Angelina and Billy Bob eloped to Las Vegas on May 5, 2000 after a whirlwind two-month relationship.

Rev Hamilton chuckles when told the union only lasted two years, he said: 'Oh was it two years? Oh my goodness.

'Personally I don't think they had really planned it out for long, I think it was a spur of the moment deal but I'm not sure, I didn't ask "oh what made you decide to get married?" It was my job to marry them.'

After a 36 year career marrying more then 77,000 couples in Las Vegas, Rev Hamilton has never been able to guess if a couple's nuptials will last, he said: 'You just can't tell, the ones you would think would last forever are the ones that are over in six months.'

Asked where he thinks it went wrong for Angelina and Billy Bob - who famously courted media coverage during their marriage with controversial behaviour like wearing vials of each other's blood around their necks - Rev Hamilton said: 'If you were in their place it's hard I mean they're multi-millionaires and they're known all over the world. I mean everybody knows Angelina Jolie and most people know Billy Bob, and when he married her that was a big deal.

'There was a big age gap, 20 years, the age gap is a tough thing, values are different, society is different sometimes. I would say the age gap could have had something to do with it too.'

Billy Bob and Angelina separated in June 2002 with the divorce being finalised on May 27, 2003. It was Angelina's second marriage - following her three-year marriage to Johnny Lee Miller - and Billy Bob's fifth.

Last summer Angelina finally married Brad Pitt after 10 years together and Billy Bob recently made make-up artist Connie Angland, a long-term girlfriend who he has a daughter with, his sixth wife.

Does Rev Hamilton think Billy Bob is suited to marriage after so many failed attempts? Rev Hamilton said: 'It's his sixth? I don't know, I don't know. His sixth, well he's getting up there, he's getting up there.

'I've seen eight or nine on there' (number of previous marriages on other peoples certificates).'

Asked what his marriage advice is for the pair to help them ensure their latest weddings are their last, Rev Hamilton said: 'I think the most important thing in any marriage for Billy Bob or anyone else is communication, keeping the lines of communication open. Always remember these words 'yes dear' - I say that a lot! Keep it open and honest, that's very, very important.

'A lot of people say you've got to have a lot of things in common, that's great if you do but if you can learn when you're wife or husband loves something and you can blend in with that and do that with them that is good.'

Recalling his surprise when the superstar pair walked in on a quiet Friday afternoon at the famous Little Church of the West during his shift, Rev Hamilton said: 'I worked there four days of the week and they just happened to come on my shift.

'I married them on a Friday afternoon it was very quiet, they'd been at a movie shoot up in Utah and they were actually on their way back to Beverly Hills.

'They walked in and I recognized her immediately and she was really big at that time, of course she still is and Billy Bob I didn't recognize him at first. He had a John Deere hat on, I looked at the marriage certificate and I turned around and said 'Billy Bob I loved you in Sling Blade' and we just had a ball, it was very quiet, very peaceful.

'Then as far as I know they went off to their hotel room at the Four Seasons at Mandalay Bay on Friday night and drove back the next day.

'They slipped in and out, that's what they wanted to do.

'There wasn't anybody else there other than our chapel photographer and one of their videographers, he was the best man and he signed their license. Word got out later on and the next day we had paparazzi all over the place.'

Asked if they seemed at all intoxicated when they took their vows, he said: 'No they weren't intoxicated, they were in a van, they had been at the movie shoot, no they were very, very sober and very nice.'

Angelina and Billy Bob reportedly bought the 'Beginning package' at the church. Both dressed casually wearing jeans, with Angelina in a grey sleeveless top and Billy Bob in a patterned shirt. Angelina walked down the aisle to 'Hear Comes the Bride' carrying a rose and carnation bouquet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Thornton-bride-wore-JEANS.html#ixzz3V8Ce3Q5I


----------



## Sweetpea83

Must be a slow week in celeb entertainment.. [emoji28]


----------



## Chanel522

Sweetpea83 said:


> Must be a slow week in celeb entertainment.. [emoji28]




That's what I was thinking too...lol!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think she's worn jeans since!


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> So happy to see the kids doing normal kids social activities!



Agree


----------



## ChanelMommy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Must be a slow week in celeb entertainment.. [emoji28]



Oh my gosh, agree I mean really a marriage certificate and all? It was 15 years ago


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/24/opinion/angelina-jolie-pitt-diary-of-a-surgery.html?_r=0

*Angelina Jolie Pitt: Diary of a Surgery*

LOS ANGELES  TWO years ago I wrote about my choice to have a preventive double mastectomy. A simple blood test had revealed that I carried a mutation in the BRCA1 gene. It gave me an estimated 87 percent risk of breast cancer and a 50 percent risk of ovarian cancer. I lost my mother, grandmother and aunt to cancer.

I wanted other women at risk to know about the options. I promised to follow up with any information that could be useful, including about my next preventive surgery, the removal of my ovaries and fallopian tubes.

I had been planning this for some time. It is a less complex surgery than the mastectomy, but its effects are more severe. It puts a woman into forced menopause. So I was readying myself physically and emotionally, discussing options with doctors, researching alternative medicine, and mapping my hormones for estrogen or progesterone replacement. But I felt I still had months to make the date.

Then two weeks ago I got a call from my doctor with blood-test results. Your CA-125 is normal, he said. I breathed a sigh of relief. That test measures the amount of the protein CA-125 in the blood, and is used to monitor ovarian cancer. I have it every year because of my family history.

But that wasnt all. He went on. There are a number of inflammatory markers that are elevated, and taken together they could be a sign of early cancer. I took a pause. CA-125 has a 50 to 75 percent chance of missing ovarian cancer at early stages, he said. He wanted me to see the surgeon immediately to check my ovaries.

I went through what I imagine thousands of other women have felt. I told myself to stay calm, to be strong, and that I had no reason to think I wouldnt live to see my children grow up and to meet my grandchildren.

I called my husband in France, who was on a plane within hours. The beautiful thing about such moments in life is that there is so much clarity. You know what you live for and what matters. It is polarizing, and it is peaceful.

That same day I went to see the surgeon, who had treated my mother. I last saw her the day my mother passed away, and she teared up when she saw me: You look just like her. I broke down. But we smiled at each other and agreed we were there to deal with any problem, so lets get on with it.

Nothing in the examination or ultrasound was concerning. I was relieved that if it was cancer, it was most likely in the early stages. If it was somewhere else in my body, I would know in five days. I passed those five days in a haze, attending my childrens soccer game, and working to stay calm and focused.

The day of the results came. The PET/CT scan looked clear, and the tumor test was negative. I was full of happiness, although the radioactive tracer meant I couldnt hug my children. There was still a chance of early stage cancer, but that was minor compared with a full-blown tumor. To my relief, I still had the option of removing my ovaries and fallopian tubes and I chose to do it.

I did not do this solely because I carry the BRCA1 gene mutation, and I want other women to hear this. A positive BRCA test does not mean a leap to surgery. I have spoken to many doctors, surgeons and naturopaths. There are other options. Some women take birth control pills or rely on alternative medicines combined with frequent checks. There is more than one way to deal with any health issue. The most important thing is to learn about the options and choose what is right for you personally.

In my case, the Eastern and Western doctors I met agreed that surgery to remove my tubes and ovaries was the best option, because on top of the BRCA gene, three women in my family have died from cancer. My doctors indicated I should have preventive surgery about a decade before the earliest onset of cancer in my female relatives. My mothers ovarian cancer was diagnosed when she was 49. Im 39.

Last week, I had the procedure: a laparoscopic bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy. There was a small benign tumor on one ovary, but no signs of cancer in any of the tissues.

I have a little clear patch that contains bio-identical estrogen. A progesterone IUD was inserted in my uterus. It will help me maintain a hormonal balance, but more important it will help prevent uterine cancer. I chose to keep my uterus because cancer in that location is not part of my family history.

It is not possible to remove all risk, and the fact is I remain prone to cancer. I will look for natural ways to strengthen my immune system. I feel feminine, and grounded in the choices I am making for myself and my family. I know my children will never have to say, Mom died of ovarian cancer.

Regardless of the hormone replacements Im taking, I am now in menopause. I will not be able to have any more children, and I expect some physical changes. But I feel at ease with whatever will come, not because I am strong but because this is a part of life. It is nothing to be feared.

I feel deeply for women for whom this moment comes very early in life, before they have had their children. Their situation is far harder than mine. I inquired and found out that there are options for women to remove their fallopian tubes but keep their ovaries, and so retain the ability to bear children and not go into menopause. I hope they can be aware of that.

It is not easy to make these decisions. But it is possible to take control and tackle head-on any health issue. You can seek advice, learn about the options and make choices that are right for you. Knowledge is power.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's brave for making it public. Kudos.

I really hope the Blind Item I read is not her.


----------



## Singra

^ What was the blind item?





It's a very good article. 


Although... it's a little funny how she mentions attending a soccer game, an event the paps just happen to have caught on camera a week or so ago. There always seems to be some kind of photographic moment (that manages to encapsulate the image she's trying to put forward) caught by the paparazzi accompanying a big Angelina Jolie press story. 

I'm not saying they don't have a happy family or that those photos are fake or staged. It's just impressive how they manage the press.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ok...here it is..(don't shoot the messenger). This was only a couple of weeks ago.



> This married A+ list mostly movie actress with A+++ list name recognition is really really sick. As in not going to live another couple of years sick. Apparently it is one of the reasons she cant gain weight and why she disappears for weeks at a time from the public.


 .
Source:http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/03/blind-item-3-835.html


----------



## Ritovskyta

I feel this look of sickness in her is because she was always in panic allert. 
as in - when will I get cancer ?

I am sure that was always in her mind, and it will keep on being. 

I wish her the best. 


Most celebs in this world, entertain us, makes us laugh and cry but very few ACTUALLY get involved with it and change it. 

I feel Angelina has become one of those.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Love her. 

No more cigs Ang!

Not even an occasional one.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok...here it is..(don't shoot the messenger). This was only a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> .
> Source:http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/03/blind-item-3-835.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ritovskyta said:


> I feel this look of sickness in her is because she was always in panic allert.
> as in - when will I get cancer ?
> 
> I am sure that was always in her mind, and it will keep on being.
> 
> I wish her the best.
> 
> 
> *Most celebs in this world, entertain us, makes us laugh and cry but very few ACTUALLY get involved with it and change it. *
> 
> *I feel Angelina has become one of those*.


 I agree!! 

Love her and wish her the best...


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's brave for making it public. Kudos.
> 
> I really hope the Blind Item I read is not her.


Love the article! Made me teary. Talk about transparency. Whew! Good for her though for tackling the difficult decisions that have to be made.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Sounds like she had her ovaries removed recently. I wonder if partially the reason for her being super skinny is from all these surgeries?

EDIT: just read that blind item. I hope that's not true!


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't believe the blind item. Angelina has been very pro-active in dealing with her family medical history and the genes she inherited and what damage they can do.  

I do not have the BRCA gene mutations yet my mother died from ovarian cancer at 65 and my oldest sister died from it at 55. My mom died within a couple of months of diagnosis, it had spread a lot when it was found. My sister's cancer had also spread widely and yet because of improvements in treatments she lived a miraculous 5 years beyond her diagnosis. It was only after my sister got sick that we realized that there was a family history for ovarian cancer and it's probably related to genes that have not yet been identified.

With the monitoring Angelina is having done and steps she has taken to physically remove the organs that do the damage, I believe she will live a normal long life. 

Even if they found cancer in her ovaries, they would have caught it in the early stages and that is when it is able to be cured. Ovarian cancer is so deadly because it normally doesn't show obvious symptoms until it has spread.  

I had my ovaries and fallopian tube removed when I was 55. I feel no dread that this terrible cancer will come to claim me. My younger sister had a hysterectomy when she was in her 40's. My last sister (two years older than me) had an ovary removed when her first pregnancy developed in her ovary. She still has one ovary. I wish she would get it removed but that is up to her. 

I appreciate that Angelina is telling the public about her own experience with the BRAC mutations and the deadly consequences that are possible because of these mutations. I am sure she is saving lives. Bless her.


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> I don't believe the blind item. Angelina has been very pro-active in dealing with her family medical history and the genes she inherited and what damage they can do.
> 
> I do not have the BRCA gene mutations yet my mother died from ovarian cancer at 65 and my oldest sister died from it at 55. My mom died within a couple of months of diagnosis, it had spread a lot when it was found. My sister's cancer had also spread widely and yet because of improvements in treatments she lived a miraculous 5 years beyond her diagnosis. It was only after my sister got sick that we realized that there was a family history for ovarian cancer and it's probably related to genes that have not yet been identified.
> 
> With the monitoring Angelina is having done and steps she has taken to physically remove the organs that do the damage, I believe she will live a normal long life.
> 
> Even if they found cancer in her ovaries, they would have caught it in the early stages and that is when it is able to be cured. Ovarian cancer is so deadly because it normally doesn't show obvious symptoms until it has spread.
> 
> I had my ovaries and fallopian tube removed when I was 55. I feel no dread that this terrible cancer will come to claim me. My younger sister had a hysterectomy when she was in her 40's. My last sister (two years older than me) had an ovary removed when her first pregnancy developed in her ovary. She still has one ovary. I wish she would get it removed but that is up to her.
> 
> I appreciate that Angelina is telling the public about her own experience with the BRAC mutations and the deadly consequences that are possible because of these mutations. I am sure she is saving lives. Bless her.


well stated
I don't believe the blind item
I think it's very brave of her to do what she has done and to make it public.  I don't think she would lie about it.  If she said nothing and wanted to keep her health issues private, then maybe people like the one who wrote the blind item could be believed.  But she's getting ahead of it.
I wish her the best.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yes!

She has made me more aware.


----------



## prettyprincess

It would help her immune system if she gained some weight.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> It would help her immune system if she gained some weight.


IDK
my MIL lived to be 93 and for probably the last ten or so years of her life she weighed significantly under 100 lbs (like in the 80's)
eventually if you're that old and you have no reserve fat, it can be detrimental but there is a school of thought that underweight (or what most think of as underweight) is healthy and contributes to a longer life


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The blind item says "mostly movie actress" - isn't she full-on movie actress?


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> IDK
> my MIL lived to be 93 and for probably the last ten or so years of her life she weighed significantly under 100 lbs (like in the 80's)
> eventually if you're that old and you have no reserve fat, it can be detrimental but there is a school of thought that underweight (or what most think of as underweight) is healthy and contributes to a longer life



Yea, but shes not that thin bc of old age. Doesnt being underweight cause a lot of health risks like weakened immune system, bone loss, weak heart, low white blood cells, and anemia? I would think that someone who is taking all these preventative measures would take greater care of their immune system. Plus its aging her a lot.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Kitties Are Cute said:


> The blind item says "mostly movie actress" - isn't she full-on movie actress?



One of her most famous roles was "Gia" - telemovie. Not sure about the validity of the blind but they are trying to point to her.

Also the blind says Mostly Movie Actress but she's also a director...that may be why they used "mostly".


----------



## Swanky

She was too thin prior to all of this. . . 

My good friend from childhood had same gene and made the same choice as  Ang - double mastectomy.  Except after surgery when they looked through  tissue again they found cancer.  My friend just finished her last chemo  treatment yesterday which she chose to take on her own to even further  prevent cancer from forming despite it having all been removed.  She's  documented all of this on a blog for friends/family.  I applaud anyone for working through this publicly, it's difficult.

If  Ang needed to have her ovaries removed plus having that gene and "markers" there's a  strong likelihood IMO that she'll see cancer elsewhere in her body.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She was too thin prior to all of this. . .
> 
> My good friend from childhood had same gene and made the same choice as  Ang - double mastectomy.  Except after surgery when they looked through  tissue again they found cancer.  My friend just finished her last chemo  treatment yesterday which she chose to take on her own to even further  prevent cancer from forming despite it having all been removed.  She's  documented all of this on a blog for friends/family.  I applaud anyone for working through this publicly, it's difficult.
> 
> If  Ang needed to have her ovaries removed plus having that gene and "markers" there's a  strong likelihood IMO that she'll see cancer elsewhere in her body.



Very difficult journey. My thoughts to your friend, Swanky.

I have a friend battling Stage 4 brain cancer. Its not so much if she'll beat it but how long she'll live. On Monday she had her second surgery (if she didn't they gave her until August) and we are waiting on news of her recovery. She may have lost her speech or be impaired.

She was our son's pre-school teacher. She's 32

Thoughts and prayers to all those dealing with cancer. It's a b*tch.


----------



## gazoo

I don't believe the blind for the simple reason that she's spoken publicly about her health issues and proactive procedures thus far, so why would she keep that quiet?  If anything something like that would add to her platform across the board.


----------



## Ms Kiah

I'm proud of Angie for being proactive and honest about her journey. 

I wish her the absolute best! She's completely turned her life around and found a much deeper meaning to life. I admire all she's done to raise awareness of this and other issues. She walks the talk and I respect that 100%


----------



## smashinstyle

ms kiah said:


> i'm proud of angie for being proactive and honest about her journey.
> 
> I wish her the absolute best! She's completely turned her life around and found a much deeper meaning to life. I admire all she's done to raise awareness of this and other issues. She walks the talk and i respect that 100%



+1


----------



## MarvelGirl

Ms Kiah said:


> I'm proud of Angie for being proactive and honest about her journey.
> 
> I wish her the absolute best! She's completely turned her life around and found a much deeper meaning to life. I admire all she's done to raise awareness of this and other issues. She walks the talk and I respect that 100%





smashinstyle said:


> +1



+2. Love, love, love her and will pray for health, peace and continued strength for her and her beautiful family.


----------



## Sweetpea83

gazoo said:


> I don't believe the blind for the simple reason that she's spoken publicly about her health issues and proactive procedures thus far, so why would she keep that quiet? If anything something like that would add to her platform across the board.


 I agree.


----------



## Swanky

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Very difficult journey. My thoughts to your friend, Swanky.
> 
> I have a friend battling Stage 4 brain cancer. Its not so much if she'll beat it but how long she'll live. On Monday she had her second surgery (if she didn't they gave her until August) and we are waiting on news of her recovery. She may have lost her speech or be impaired.
> 
> She was our son's pre-school teacher. She's 32
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to all those dealing with cancer. It's a b*tch.



Goodness


----------



## labelwhore04

It's really great that Angie is speaking out about this because it really can help people and bring awareness. I personally didn't know about gene mutations and that these preventative surgeries existed. It also just serves as a reminder that nobody is immune from cancer and that we should all get checked regularly and take care of our health.


----------



## lizmil

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Very difficult journey. My thoughts to your friend, Swanky.
> 
> I have a friend battling Stage 4 brain cancer. Its not so much if she'll beat it but how long she'll live. On Monday she had her second surgery (if she didn't they gave her until August) and we are waiting on news of her recovery. She may have lost her speech or be impaired.
> 
> She was our son's pre-school teacher. She's 32
> 
> Thoughts and prayers to all those dealing with cancer. It's a b*tch.



Oh my! How awful! I was going to say how awful at 32 but it wouldn't be less awful at any age.  Thank your for your support of this lady.  Praying for all the best for her.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> Yea, but shes not that thin bc of old age. Doesnt being underweight cause a lot of health risks like weakened immune system, bone loss, weak heart, low white blood cells, and anemia? I would think that someone who is taking all these preventative measures would take greater care of their immune system. Plus its aging her a lot.


I agree on the looks part.  Putting on a bit of weight would make her look more healthy and if she's going into menopause that could be a good thing.


----------



## jellyv

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> If  Ang needed to have her ovaries removed plus having that gene and "markers" *there's a  strong likelihood IMO that she'll see cancer elsewhere in her body.*



This doesn't accord with the science. It's a breast and ovarian marker, not a general cancer indicator.  If it metastasizes, it still originated as breast/ovarian and is treated by breast or ovarian protocols. 

Her gyn surgery is the recommended preventative surgery for_ anyone_ post-childbearing with this BRCA marker, so it's not only a directive in her case.


----------



## Swanky

I'm looking at a big picture, not one or 2 particular issues, just the things she's said in this interview, her past health decisions, etc. . . . . . Plus it's just my opinion 

_"three women in my family have died from cancer. My doctors indicated I should have preventive surgery about a decade before the earliest onset of cancer in my female relatives"

"It is not possible to remove all risk, and the fact is I remain prone to cancer"_


----------



## scarlet555

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Ok...here it is..(don't shoot the messenger). This was only a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> .
> Source:http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/03/blind-item-3-835.html



Would be terrible if it was her... for her kids and husband....


----------



## csre

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm looking at a big picture, not one or 2 particular issues, just the things she's said in this interview, her past health decisions, etc. . . . . . Plus it's just my opinion
> 
> _"three women in my family have died from cancer. My doctors indicated I should have preventive surgery about a decade before the earliest onset of cancer in my female relatives"
> 
> "It is not possible to remove all risk, and the fact is I remain prone to cancer"_



Yeah, besides, if you have it coming it will get you, no matter what you do. It's only a matter of time.


----------



## sdkitty

scarlet555 said:


> Would be terrible if it was her... for her kids and husband....


I choose to believe her rather than a gossip column
Wish her well


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm looking at a big picture, not one or 2 particular issues, just the things she's said in this interview, her past health decisions, etc. . . . . . Plus it's just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> _"three women in my family have died from cancer. My doctors indicated I should have preventive surgery about a decade before the earliest onset of cancer in my female relatives"
> 
> 
> 
> "It is not possible to remove all risk, and the fact is I remain prone to cancer"_




from my understanding, the 3 women in her family she refers to are her mother, her grandmother and her aunt, they all died of a specific cancer (ovarian cancer) which was why she chose to have the removal of her ovaries and fallopian tubes
i am not an oncologist so i cannot guess if AJ will develop any other type of cancer or not, she has dealt with the possibility of developing cancer in specific areas by being proactive 
i certainly hope women with similar medical histories are encouraged to do regular check ups and to seek treatment
AJ is certainly not a saint (or pretends to be) but she has done a lot to make people aware of important social, political and medical issues


----------



## Alexenjie

pukasonqo said:


> from my understanding, the 3 women in her family she refers to are her mother, her grandmother and her aunt, they all died of a specific cancer (ovarian cancer) which was why she chose to have the removal of her ovaries and fallopian tubes
> i am not an oncologist so i cannot guess if AJ will develop any other type of cancer or not, she has dealt with the possibility of developing cancer in specific areas by being proactive
> i certainly hope women with similar medical histories are encouraged to do regular check ups and to seek treatment
> AJ is certainly not a saint (or pretends to be) but she has done a lot to make people aware of important social, political and medical issues


 

Her aunt died from breast cancer but regardless the BRCA gene mutation is most likely the cause of the family history of cancer. The gene when it has not mutated protects your body from cancer. 

I think the greatest good Angie has done is in getting more people to decide to have genetic testing to see if they are at risk. Here is an article that includes who should get tested for the BRCA1 or BRCA2 gene mutation: 

http://ww5.komen.org/BreastCancer/GeneMutationsampGeneticTesting.html


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/angelina-jolie-brings-shiloh-zahara-to-kids-choice-awards-2015/

Angelina Jolie sits in the front row with her kids while attending the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.

The 39-year-old actress was joined at the event by her daughters Shiloh, 8, and Zahara, 10, who looked to be having a blast with all the other kids there!

Angelina was nominated for Favorite Movie Actress, but lost to Emma Stone. She is still up for Favorite Villain for her work in Maleficent, which is also nominated for Favorite Movie.

This is Angelinas first appearance since she got her ovaries and fallopian tubes removed in a preventive surgery earlier this month following a cancer scare.


----------



## baglover1973

she lives for drama...she gets these surgeries for attention.  I understand there are risks. We all have them...but there is no reason to make everyone aware of how brave you are.  It seems so vain and attention starved. If she just did it AND didn't broadcast it, I would respect her more. Esp since she has never been diagnosed with anything.


----------



## Sarni

Cute pictures with the girls! Shilohs hair is looking a little more girly!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She  had her ovaries and fallopian tubes removed just to get attention????  Okay.


----------



## Deidre

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/angelina-jolie-brings-shiloh-zahara-to-kids-choice-awards-2015/
> 
> Angelina Jolie sits in the front row with her kids while attending the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 39-year-old actress was joined at the event by her daughters Shiloh, 8, and Zahara, 10, who looked to be having a blast with all the other kids there!
> 
> Angelina was nominated for Favorite Movie Actress, but lost to Emma Stone. She is still up for Favorite Villain for her work in Maleficent, which is also nominated for Favorite Movie.
> 
> This is Angelinas first appearance since she got her ovaries and fallopian tubes removed in a preventive surgery earlier this month following a cancer scare.



Wow! Shiloh looks just like Brad here. Especially in the first picture.


----------



## Chanel522

baglover1973 said:


> she lives for drama...she gets these surgeries for attention.  I understand there are risks. We all have them...but there is no reason to make everyone aware of how brave you are.  It seems so vain and attention starved. If she just did it AND didn't broadcast it, I would respect her more. Esp since she has never been diagnosed with anything.




I'm sorry but where do you get off saying "she gets these surgeries for attention"?! As if she really needs more attention. Please. She has brought so much attention...POSITIVE attention to these issues and it's incredibly brave for anyone, not just a celebrity, to have the courage to speak publicly about such a private and personal issue. Angelina being so open and honest has allowed people to not feel so alone when thinking about difficult decisions regarding their health and has shown how to be proactive regarding topics many of us don't want to even begin to think about.

I can't even believe you said what you said...*smh*. 

On topic...Angelina looks gorgeous, is glowing and truly couldn't appear any more happy to be a mother and spending time with her children who are also beautiful and very happy looking [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Sarni

baglover1973 said:


> she lives for drama...she gets these surgeries for attention.  I understand there are risks. We all have them...but there is no reason to make everyone aware of how brave you are.  It seems so vain and attention starved. If she just did it AND didn't broadcast it, I would respect her more. Esp since she has never been diagnosed with anything.




Hardly think she would bother (or needs) to have surgery for attention. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Chanel522 said:


> I'm sorry but where do you get off saying "she gets these surgeries for attention"?! As if she really needs more attention. Please. She has brought so much attention...POSITIVE attention to these issues and it's incredibly brave for anyone, not just a celebrity, to have the courage to speak publicly about such a private and personal issue. Angelina being so open and honest has allowed people to not feel so alone when thinking about difficult decisions regarding their health and has shown how to be proactive regarding topics many of us don't want to even begin to think about.
> 
> I can't even believe you said what you said...*smh*.
> 
> On topic...Angelina looks gorgeous, is glowing and truly couldn't appear any more happy to be a mother and spending time with her children who are also beautiful and very happy looking [emoji173]&#65039;


 

Plus a million. What an ignorant statement. Ugh.

Angie has used her celebrity as a platform to bring attention to issues she feels are important. After she underwent these surgeries she shared her journey. She's been through so much regarding her health. Her family members have died from cancer.

She could "get attention" in a billion different ways if she wanted to. This particular issue effects many women and she wants to share her story in an attempt to get other women proactively guarding their health. That's to be applauded.

The girls have grown up so much! They are beautiful. Love Angie's top too.


----------



## baglover1973

Chanel522 said:


> I'm sorry but where do you get off saying "she gets these surgeries for attention"?! As if she really needs more attention. Please. She has brought so much attention...POSITIVE attention to these issues and it's incredibly brave for anyone, not just a celebrity, to have the courage to speak publicly about such a private and personal issue. Angelina being so open and honest has allowed people to not feel so alone when thinking about difficult decisions regarding their health and has shown how to be proactive regarding topics many of us don't want to even begin to think about.
> 
> I can't even believe you said what you said...*smh*.
> 
> On topic...Angelina looks gorgeous, is glowing and truly couldn't appear any more happy to be a mother and spending time with her children who are also beautiful and very happy looking [emoji173]&#65039;



it is called an opinion.  I have mine. Because you don't agree, it does not make it wrong.


----------



## baglover1973

Ms Kiah said:


> Plus a million. What an ignorant statement. Ugh.
> 
> Angie has used her celebrity as a platform to bring attention to issues she feels are important. After she underwent these surgeries she shared her journey. She's been through so much regarding her health. Her family members have died from cancer.
> 
> She could "get attention" in a billion different ways if she wanted to. This particular issue effects many women and she wants to share her story in an attempt to get other women proactively guarding their health. That's to be applauded.
> 
> The girls have grown up so much! They are beautiful. Love Angie's top too.



I am not ignorant.  That is a rude thing to say.  I have an opinion, and because it is not the same as yours, it does not make it wrong.


----------



## baglover1973

Sarni said:


> Hardly think she would bother (or needs) to have surgery for attention. That's ridiculous.



once again, it is my personal opinion and is not a dig at you or anyone else.  I am not here to defend myself nor a celebrity I have never met.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

baglover1973 said:


> I am not ignorant.  That is a rude thing to say.  I have an opinion, and because it is not the same as yours, it does not make it wrong.



It IS utterly ignorant to suggest that a woman with a deadly illness in her family, is having serious, preventative surgeries for the attention.

People who disagree with your statement are rude?


----------



## baglover1973

FreeSpirit71 said:


> It IS utterly ignorant to suggest that a woman with a deadly illness in her family, is having serious, preventative surgeries for the attention.
> 
> People who disagree with your statement are rude?



I won't  argue with you as apparently you find yourself to be right.  This is an open forum and I have given my opinion. the last time I checked this is not a "fan" thread, but a celebrity gossip thread.  I am entitled to my opinion and am far from ignorant.  You and I do not know her, or her motivation.


----------



## Ms Kiah

You don't know her motivation but stated she's having surgeries for attention and lives for drama?

Okay.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Shiloh is such a good mix of both Brad and Ang

And I don't agree that she does it for attention but timing of it is calculated. I don't mean that in a bad way since it continues an important conversation. Last time it was right before World War Z and Brad/Ang continue to talk about awareness every red carpet premiere around the world. She might not stop to talk but showing up to a public event so quickly afterwards brings her situation back up....again I mean this in a good way. Other celebs are calculated for more selfish purposes but at least she's trying to spread awareness.


----------



## zippie

Deidre said:


> xx




 She has over 20,000 posts, she isn't a troll....LOL  Everyone has opinions, this is a gossip thread, just because you don 't agree with someone's opinion doesn't mean she isn't entitled to one.  Geesh


----------



## FreeSpirit71

zippie said:


> She has over 20,000 posts, she isn't a troll....LOL  Everyone has opinions, this is a gossip thread, just because you don 't agree with someone's opinion doesn't mean she isn't entitled to one.  Geesh



Agree. Just as others are entitled to voice their opposition to it.


----------



## Freckles1

zippie said:


> she has over 20,000 posts, she isn't a troll....lol  everyone has opinions, this is a gossip thread, just because you don 't agree with someone's opinion doesn't mean she isn't entitled to one.  Geesh




+1


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous family, they always look genuinely happy and relaxed, like the Beckhams  
Shiloh is such a strong mix of both her parents, in some pictures she looks just like Angelina and other pictures just like Brad, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lounorada said:


> Gorgeous family, they always look genuinely happy and relaxed, like the Beckhams
> Shiloh is such a strong mix of both her parents, in some pictures she looks just like Angelina and other pictures just like Brad, she's a beautiful girl.



She is. Great photos.


----------



## zippie

Shiloh is a good looking kid, perfect lips, nose, eyes.  She looks like both of them.


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She  had her ovaries and fallopian tubes removed just to get attention????  Okay.




i had the same exact reaction as khaleesi!!! 




x


----------



## smashinstyle

It baffles me that someone thinks that Angelina trying to raise awareness about cancer prevention can be seen as attention seeking in any way. Especially considering how private she is about her family life and personal life in general - secret weddings, no discussion of Shiloh's gender performance (which was very much in the news in the past few months), and very rarely will she give a personal, in-depth interview. 

When Angelina reaches out to discuss her BRCA1 gene mutation or her preventative surgeries, I'm always amazed at how candid she is, discussing issues that are very difficult for women to discuss even with close friends. Having a double mastectomy is a tough decision for any woman to go through, and following that, having an oophorectomy and being sent into early menopause is also a tough thing for women to talk about, let alone talk to the entire world about it. I'm glad that Angelina is paving the way for many women to have important conversations with their friends, families, and doctors about their personal cancer risks and potential treatments.

Angelina looks great in the photos and so do Shiloh and Zahara.


----------



## zippie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Agree. Just as others  entitled to voice their opposition to it.


 
Yes but calling someone names (ignorant, troll) isn't cool.  I don't agree with the post but we all have a right to state our opinion without being attacked.  Opposition is one thing being attacked is another.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/angelina-jolies-kids-have-best-reaction-to-kcas-win-video/

Angelina Jolie gets big hugs from her kids Zahara, 10, and Shiloh, 8, after being announced as a winner at the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.

The 39-year-old actress picked up the award for Favorite Villain for her work in the movie Maleficent and her kids couldnt have been more excited!

Different is good. So, dont fit in. Dont sit still. Dont ever try to do less than you are, Angelina said during her speech. When somebody tells you youre different, smile and hold your head up high and be proud. And as youre villain, I would also say  cause a little trouble. Its good for you.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Awww....those girls love their Mum. Those pics made me smile. Lovely photos.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Those little girls are so gorgeous!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Zahara's reaction is cute


----------



## ByeKitty

Beautiful girls!!


----------



## jillybr

Maybe when she had chicken pox was a warning that something was wrong.
Her mother always doing the  preventive examinations, but only found that already had cancer due to be hospitalized with suspected of flu, , and then she said of the historic of cancer in her family was done tests and found that it was cancer.

As Angelina  wrote  she was not thinking of doing this surgery now.

And even after the test has given negative for cancer , this does not mean that she would be free to be a cancer in early stage . Then she went to find the same doctor of her mother, for surely she knows the evolution of the mother's cancer .


> The day of the results came. The PET/CT scan looked clear, and the tumor test was negative.


 


> There was still a chance of early stage cancer,  but that was minor compared with a full-blown tumor. To my relief, I  still had the option of removing my ovaries and fallopian tubes and I  chose to do it.




 And as Angelina said  she  still probably will have cancer in other organs. Her uncle died of pancreatic cancer.

People who has this mutation, with as high risk and historical family equal to the Angelina unfortunately do not have much choice ...... Doubt is not whether she will get cancer is when


----------



## SpeedyJC

baglover1973 said:


> she lives for drama...she gets these surgeries for attention.  I understand there are risks. We all have them...but there is no reason to make everyone aware of how brave you are.  It seems so vain and attention starved. If she just did it AND didn't broadcast it, I would respect her more. Esp since she has never been diagnosed with anything.



I think it's great that she is broadcasting it. My opinion is when  it comes to cancer the more awareness  the better.  She has inspired me to get  genetic testing done, my mom had breast cancer when she was in her early 30's. I have the info to meet with a genetic counselor I just need to now make the appointment.  If I do have the gene I may consider the surgery myself and it won't be for attention.


----------



## jillybr

*A letter from Angelina Jolies mother : 2003 *

                                                   A few years ago I came across a letter written by  Angelina Jolies mother. It detailed her cancer diagnosis and her  efforts to help others dealing with cancer. It was published in 2003  under the name Mary but was later disclosed to be Marcheline. Its sweet  and moving, especially given that she would pass away a few years  later.
 
*"Marchelines Letter *
*To My Dear Kindred Sister Warriors,*
*I am imagining something that is probably true. I think we  have all had a similar private moment of experiencing the same epiphany.  There really is a silver lining in being diagnosed with cancer. At some  point on this arduous journey we all share the same knowing in our  spirit that our illness has been a tremendously purifying experience. We  have been blessed with more time to change and become better human  beings.*
*We all know that it is also important to share our cancer  experience with anyone who we sense needs our support. So when the time  comes to talk (which usually happens to me quite frequently in the  waiting room) I know I am being blessed with an opportunity to help  someone in the same way a very kind woman and her husband helped me four  and half years ago. It feels good for us to give hope and  encouragement, especially if we can alleviate some of the fears of the  unknown for a woman who is just beginning her cancer journey.*
*What exactly is my cancer story? Whenever I am asked this  question, I always begin by saying The Rolling Stones and three  wonderful doctors all contributed to saving my life. Why do I begin with  The Rolling Stones? In April of 1999 I was invited to see my favorite  rock and roll band, I sang along (because I knew almost all the lyrics  by heart) and danced the night away surrounded by thousands of loyal  lifelong fans. I had a wild and magical time even being invited to  backstage before the show and hang out with the band. I have been a  devoted fan since 1964.*
*So where am I going with all of this? A few days after the  concert I developed a high fever, a sore throat and a cough. I felt it  was a small price to pay for way too much partying and for experiencing  one of the most amazing and memorable nights of my life. I saw a doctor  who prescribed some over the counter flu medicine and sent home to rest.*


*more here:*
*http://ms-opinion.tumblr.com/post/50458464043/a-letter-from-angelina-jolies-mother-2003*


----------



## Swanky

YES!

It is completely cool to not agree w/ a member.  It's not allowed to call them trolls or any other personal attacks.
And I agree that she felt it was "rude" to be called ignorant because her opinion differs.

STAY RESPECTFUL all the time.  Period.  K? 




zippie said:


> Yes but calling someone names (ignorant, troll) isn't cool.  I don't agree with the post but we all have a right to state our opinion without being attacked.  Opposition is one thing being attacked is another.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Calling someone an attention seeker because they had their ovaries removed isn't rude or disrespectful though?

Yeah..differing opinions etc but that's a pretty outrageous statement and I'm sure the poster knew there'd be many on the other side of it.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She  had her ovaries and fallopian tubes removed just to get attention????  Okay.


Ignore the thirst! Lol








FreeSpirit71 said:


> Awww....those girls love their Mum. Those pics made me smile. Lovely photos.






They've turned into such pretty girls!




jillybr said:


> *A letter from Angelina Jolies mother : 2003 *
> 
> A few years ago I came across a letter written by  Angelina Jolies mother. It detailed her cancer diagnosis and her  efforts to help others dealing with cancer. It was published in 2003  under the name Mary but was later disclosed to be Marcheline. Its sweet  and moving, especially given that she would pass away a few years  later.
> 
> *"Marchelines Letter *
> *To My Dear Kindred Sister Warriors,*
> *I am imagining something that is probably true. I think we  have all had a similar private moment of experiencing the same epiphany.  There really is a silver lining in being diagnosed with cancer. At some  point on this arduous journey we all share the same knowing in our  spirit that our illness has been a tremendously purifying experience. We  have been blessed with more time to change and become better human  beings.*
> *We all know that it is also important to share our cancer  experience with anyone who we sense needs our support. So when the time  comes to talk (which usually happens to me quite frequently in the  waiting room) I know I am being blessed with an opportunity to help  someone in the same way a very kind woman and her husband helped me four  and half years ago. It feels good for us to give hope and  encouragement, especially if we can alleviate some of the fears of the  unknown for a woman who is just beginning her cancer journey.*
> *What exactly is my cancer story? Whenever I am asked this  question, I always begin by saying The Rolling Stones and three  wonderful doctors all contributed to saving my life. Why do I begin with  The Rolling Stones? In April of 1999 I was invited to see my favorite  rock and roll band, I sang along (because I knew almost all the lyrics  by heart) and danced the night away surrounded by thousands of loyal  lifelong fans. I had a wild and magical time even being invited to  backstage before the show and hang out with the band. I have been a  devoted fan since 1964.*
> *So where am I going with all of this? A few days after the  concert I developed a high fever, a sore throat and a cough. I felt it  was a small price to pay for way too much partying and for experiencing  one of the most amazing and memorable nights of my life. I saw a doctor  who prescribed some over the counter flu medicine and sent home to rest.*
> 
> 
> *more here:*
> *http://ms-opinion.tumblr.com/post/50458464043/a-letter-from-angelina-jolies-mother-2003*


Well said


----------



## jillybr

Shiloh and Zahara were very happy with the victory of Angelina ..... super cute how they reacted







http://33.media.tumblr.com/3259b2b7ccbbd3260e4ebc063152d29b/tumblr_nlyaa3D0jM1rcqnnxo1_500.gif


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/angelina-jolie-has-inspiring-message-for-kids-at-kcas-2015/

Angelina Jolie poses backstage with her blimp after accepting her prize on stage at the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.

The 39-year-old actress received the award for Favorite Villain for her work in the movie Maleficent. Her kids had an amazing reaction when her name was announced as the winner!

During her acceptance speech, Angelina had an inspiring message to kids watching the show.

I want to say when I was little, like Maleficent, I was told I was different. And I felt out of place, too loud, too full of fire, never good at sitting still, never good at fitting in and then one day I realized something. Something I hope you all realize. Different is good! Angelina said.

So, dont fit in. Dont sit still. Dont ever try to do less than you are, she added. When somebody tells you youre different, smile and hold your head up high and be proud. And as youre villain, I would also say  cause a little trouble. Its good for you.

FYI: Angelina is wearing a Versace dress.


----------



## Swanky

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Calling someone an attention seeker because they had their ovaries removed isn't rude or disrespectful though?
> 
> Yeah..differing opinions etc but that's a pretty outrageous statement and I'm sure the poster knew there'd be many on the other side of it.



Like the posts in the K threads?  People say disrespectful things all day long about celebs here, Angelina isn't exempt.  The difference is we don't allow disrespect towards members.  Talk about the celebs, not one another.
No one ever said you can't post the other side of it.  

:back2topic:


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is it just me or do Angelina's new boobs look a bit more settled?


----------



## jillybr

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Is it just me or do Angelina's new boobs look a bit more settled?



Maybe it was the dress, but also noticed the difference.


----------



## csre

Aaawwww great pics 
I did not know she would be there, I would have watched the show 
They look so happy it's contagious


----------



## bisbee

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Calling someone an attention seeker because they had their ovaries removed isn't rude or disrespectful though?
> 
> Yeah..differing opinions etc but that's a pretty outrageous statement and I'm sure the poster knew there'd be many on the other side of it.



I agree that statement is both rude and disrespectful, but I don't care about that.

I do, however, question the judgement and motivation of someone who would make such an outrageous statement.  A public figure has a preventative, quite controversial surgery, not to enhance her looks, but to ward off almost certain illness.  She chooses to make it public.  The motivation can be either self-serving or quite the opposite, to inform others.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/angelina-jolies-kids-have-best-reaction-to-kcas-win-video/
> 
> Angelina Jolie gets big hugs from her kids Zahara, 10, and Shiloh, 8, after being announced as a winner at the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 39-year-old actress picked up the award for Favorite Villain for her work in the movie Maleficent and her kids couldnt have been more excited!
> 
> Different is good. So, dont fit in. Dont sit still. Dont ever try to do less than you are, Angelina said during her speech. When somebody tells you youre different, smile and hold your head up high and be proud. And as youre villain, I would also say  cause a little trouble. Its good for you.



Those pictures are so cute 
I like that head to toe Versace look on Angelina, she looks good.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/28/angelina-jolies-kids-have-best-reaction-to-kcas-win-video/
> 
> Angelina Jolie gets big hugs from her kids Zahara, 10, and Shiloh, 8, after being announced as a winner at the 2015 Kids Choice Awards held at The Forum on Saturday (March 28) in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 39-year-old actress picked up the award for Favorite Villain for her work in the movie Maleficent and her kids couldnt have been more excited!
> 
> Different is good. So, dont fit in. Dont sit still. Dont ever try to do less than you are, Angelina said during her speech. When somebody tells you youre different, smile and hold your head up high and be proud. And as youre villain, *I would also say  cause a little trouble. Its good for you.*







i loved when she said that!!!   her daughters are just too cute!  i thought they would never stop screaming and jumping to let her go.  they all looked soooo happy!


----------



## Chanel522

These pictures of her and the girls when they found out she won just made my day!! They couldn't look any happier or more excited if they tried. Like another poster said, the happiness is contagious 

Angie's dress is very pretty on her and I LOVE the shoes!! She looks gorgeous and very relaxed and at ease.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She looks good. I remember when her girls were in the stroller. Now look at them.


----------



## Staci_W

Shilo is going to be stunning when she gets older. Such a pretty face.


----------



## purseprincess32

Aww her daughter's reaction to her winning the award made me smile! Her speech was great for kids to hear because it seems kids hear too much negativity or about conforming to be somebody they're not. It's good for kids to be proud and embrace what makes them different.


----------



## jillybr

*BRCA one carrier: 'Nobody wants to remove body parts for fun'*



      With a family history of breast and ovarian cancer, I was diagnosed with invasive breast cancer at age 31.   
          I had surgery, chemotherapy and radiation treatment over a period of a year.   
          After testing positive for a BRCA1 genetic mutation, I opted to remove my other healthy breast due to my high risk of cancer on that side.   
          The triple negative breast cancer I had was an aggressive type -  fast-growing and spreading quickly to lymph nodes, which potentially  spread cancer cells through blood into multiple organs of the body.   
          The mammograms and ultrasounds that I was already doing on an annual  basis for surveillance did not detect my cancer. I found it myself and  diagnosis was made with a biopsy.   
          I am extremely lucky to be a 10-year survivor of breast cancer and  have not had a recurrence, but sadly I have seen many around me lose  their lives to breast cancer.   
          I also opted to remove my ovaries and fallopian tubes age 37, as I  am extremely high risk for ovarian cancer, which killed my mother, aunt,  second cousin and great aunt.   
      There is no effective screening for ovarian cancer and it is rare to  discover ovarian cancer in its early stages when it is treatable.   
More often that not, when discovered, the cancer has already spread  from the ovaries and into the pelvic and abdominal area, and therefore  chemotherapy can be given to extend life for a minimal amount of time,  but five-year survival rates are very poor. 
          I lost my own mother to ovarian cancer when I was 12 years old. She  was 44 and survived just three months from diagnosis - not something I  want to repeat.   
          I am happy with my decision to have preventative surgeries and feel I have prolonged my life by my choices.   
          I stand by my decisions. 



      BRCA mutations and preventative surgeries are often misunderstood.  





> People with this mutation can be victimised in online forums and in the  media. Let's hope those people never have to face these tough decisions  in their lives.




      It's certainly not easy. Nobody wants to remove body parts for fun,  and live with the health problems that exist afterwards, of which there  definitely are many complications and ongoing issues after surgery. This  is no walk in the park, but at least we BRCAs are alive and able to  walk, not taken down by cancer.   
          Any person faced with these serious genetic mutations would be wise  to spend time gathering information, speaking to others in the same  boat, and explore available options.   
          It's about informed choice and choosing what is right for us and our  situation and what we can live with. We all have choice. We do what is  right for ourselves and make the best choice we are able.   
_Amber Geen administrates the Facebook group BRCA New Zealand._ 



http://www.stuff.co.nz/stuff-nation...ier-Nobody-wants-to-remove-body-parts-for-fun


----------



## MarvelGirl

Awww!!! She looked so happy and beautiful at the award show. And her girls were absolutely glowing with pride and love for their amazing Mom and her win! So beautiful to see such healthy and loving mother-daughter relationships in Hollywood, heck anywhere really. Like I have said so many times before...I love that family!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks great! Love this family! Such cute photos..


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Like the posts in the K threads?  People say disrespectful things all day long about celebs here, Angelina isn't exempt.  The difference is we don't allow disrespect towards members.  Talk about the celebs, not one another.
> No one ever said you can't post the other side of it.
> 
> :back2topic:


without calling the poster names, I think it's fair to say her comments are harsh and mean spirited.  The Kardashians haven't had any serious health issues that I know of.  This woman is fighting cancer and IMO being very brave and classy about it.


----------



## ashleybunny

she's such an inspiration to women and one of my fav gorgeous actress!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> without calling the poster names, I think it's fair to say her comments are harsh and mean spirited.  The Kardashians haven't had any serious health issues that I know of.  *This woman is fighting cancer* and IMO being very brave and classy about it.



I agree with all except the bolded bit: Angie isn't fighting cancer actually, she's at very high risk for cancer, hence the removal of her female organs and breasts etc, as she wants to decrease the risk of it as she wants to be around for her children.


----------



## Swanky

Giuliana had cancer and people are mean in her thread   The bottom line is *members cannot be rude to members*.  There's no rule that members have to be kind or sensitive to celebs.  Y'all know this 
Like I said, disagree with that/any member all day long  but as soon as attacks are levied {name calling etc. . . } we'll continue to remind people of the policies here.

Please let's get back to Ang and Brad and not continue to discuss a member here.

:back2topic:http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree with all except the bolded bit: Angie isn't fighting cancer actually, she's at very high risk for cancer, hence the removal of her female organs and breasts etc, as she wants to decrease the risk of it as she wants to be around for her children.


you're correct; she doesn't have cancer but such a strong family history that's driving her


----------



## Bagisa

There are a handful of topics you don't **** with.  Cancer awareness and prevention is one of them.  Doubting the sincerity of a women's fight against imminent health concerns is ridiculous.


----------



## zen1965

^ Thank you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie: "What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger"*



*The  'Unbroken' director on why she refuses to look back, the problem with  the news cycle, and what she learned from Louis Zamperini.*



_Unbroken_, the almost unbelievable story of Louis "Louie"  Zamperini, marked Angelina Jolie's second time stepping behind the  camera. The director's unblinking interpretation of Zamperini's life is  both moving and hard to watch as it showcases the Olympic runner  surviving in a raft for 47 days after a near-fatal plane crash during  World War II, only to be captured and sent to a Japanese prisoner-of-war  camp. The film, which stars Jack O'Connell, is now out on DVD, Blu-Ray,  and Digital HD (so you can, thankfully, cry in the comfort of your own  home). In commemoration of its release, Jolie let us pose a few  questions about directing _Unbroken_ and what she learned from Zamperini's story. Her words, like the ones in her recent _New York Times_ op-ed about her decision to undergo preventative surgery due to the risks of the BRCA1 gene, are inspiring and smart.


*What artistic need does directing films satisfy for you? *

I  prefer directing to acting. There is huge freedom that comes from being  behind the camera. It brings a lot of responsibilities as well, but is  intensely rewarding. Particularly the chance to help draw out the best  in young actors, like Jack O'Connell in _Unbroken_, who is a remarkable talent.


*There was a lot of discussion about how challenging it was to make Unbroken. When you reflect back, is there anything from the shoot you still think about now?*

I  tend not to look back and dwell on a project once it is finished. But I  do remember how intense the atmosphere was on-set filming some of the  tougher scenes [such as] when Louie is being brutalized. It was very  moving how always, after those scenes, the actors involved would check  [and make sure that] everyone was okay and look out for each other.


*Was there any scene or moment you had to cut from the final version of Unbroken you wish could have been in there?*

Louie's  life was so extraordinary that is was impossible to capture it all on  film. So there were inevitably things we had to leave out when telling  the story. But as director I had the final say and felt that we were  able to do justice to it. I do look forward to audiences being able to  see the scenes that were cut [that are] now on the DVD. When Phil  discusses his marriage to Cecy on the raft, when Fitzgerald stands up to  the Bird, and the full _Cinderella_ play are among the scenes [about which] I am excited will now be seen.


*What do you think is the greatest lesson we can learn from Louie's story?*

Like  many of the greatest human stories, it is about the capacity of regular  men and women to rise above adversity. It reminds us never to give up,  and that having the spirit to fight is what really matters. It is  powerful because it speaks to the potential inside all of us.


*Louie obviously went through a great struggle. Do you think there's wisdom to the idea that struggle helps you grow?*

I  do believe in the old saying 'What does not kill you makes you  stronger.' Our experiences, good and bad, make us who we are. By  overcoming difficulties, we gain strength and maturity.

*Who are some young, up-and-coming filmmakers you're supporting? *

I  like to work with artists from around the world. There are so many new  inspiring filmmakers. I had the privilege recently to work with  Ethiopian filmmaker Zeresenay Mehari and his wife on the film _Difret_. They are that unique balance of very thoughtful conscious filmmakers who are also brilliant, original artists.


*If you had the power to redirect the American media's  attention away from gossip or non-news reporting, what issues would you  highlight?
*

It is not really the nature of the news,  but what we do with the information we have. We know more than ever  before in history about conflict and injustice happening across the  world, but the will to translate that knowledge into pressure and action  at a global level somehow seems to be lacking. Time and again, after  massacres and atrocities, the world says, 'never again.' But in Syria  today, to take just one example, these things are happening with  impunity in the full knowledge of the world. We need a greater focus on  solutions&#8212;not just on information.


Source: http://www.elle.com/culture/movies-tv/news/a27562/angelina-jolie-unbroken-interview/


----------



## berrydiva

Bagisa said:


> There are a handful of topics you don't **** with.  Cancer awareness and prevention is one of them.  Doubting the sincerity of a women's fight against imminent health concerns is ridiculous.




What's the other ones?


----------



## Swanky

Well, kids aren't off limits, other health issues don't seem to be, mental health seems to be ok to make fun around here. . .  good question! What else!?

I personally love the exposure she's able to give to these issues.


----------



## Bagisa

I sincerely hope you're all being facetious with your last question. In a civilized society with a social compact in place, we need to have a shared understanding of what's right and wrong. This little community here has no immunity from that just because we get to hide behind our computers. 

Despite that, let me give you some examples:  supporting convicted child predators, degrading the appearance of a person diagnosed with down  syndrome, etc etc.  If I were present for any derogatory comments related to these topics, I would set you straight, as would 99.999% of the population.  I know this a gossip forum, but there's a line you just don't cross without having certain repercussions. 

If you think that it's a such an offense to make personal comments about a forum member, but feel that's it's appropriate to **** with anyone of these topics, then you really need to look within yourselves and get ready for judgement day. 

Peace out.


----------



## berrydiva

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Well, kids aren't off limits, other health issues don't seem to be, mental health seems to be ok to make fun around here. . .  good question! What else!?
> 
> I personally love the exposure she's able to give to these issues.


Yeah, that's what I'm trying to figure out...what else. Seems like nothing is off limits sometimes. Any time anyone can bring awareness to any issue especially a celeb using their status to give exposure is a good thing.




Bagisa said:


> I sincerely hope you're all being facetious with your last question. In a civilized society with a social compact in place, we need to have a shared understanding of what's right and wrong. This little community here has no immunity from that just because we get to hide behind our computers.
> 
> Despite that, let me give you some examples:  supporting convicted child predators, degrading the appearance of a person diagnosed with down  syndrome, etc etc.  If I were present for any derogatory comments related to these topics, I would set you straight, as would 99.999% of the population.  I know this a gossip forum, but there's a line you just don't cross without having certain repercussions.
> 
> If you think that it's a such an offense to make personal comments about a forum member, but feel that's it's appropriate to **** with anyone of these topics, then you really need to look within yourselves and get ready for judgement day.
> 
> Peace out.




Calm down...this is a lot and you're in your feelings for really no reason.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Hey, I thought* I *was the overly emotional forum member here? 

_**goes to rethink life**_


----------



## Bagisa

Let's just say this: unfortunately common sense isn't so common. 

Andplusalso: if you get a high off of making people feel like ****, then it's your karma or dharma.  You shouldn't let any naysayers question your desire to be vapid.


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Hey, I thought* I *was the overly emotional forum member here?
> 
> _**goes to rethink life**_




Hardly! lol


----------



## Bagisa

berrydiva said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm trying to figure out...what else. Seems like nothing is off limits sometimes. Any time anyone can bring awareness to any issue especially a celeb using their status to give exposure is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calm down...this is a lot and you're in your feelings for really no reason.




Darling, why did you pose the question if you didn't want a response?


----------



## berrydiva

Bagisa said:


> Darling, why did you pose the question if you didn't want a response?




Listen, if you want to be in your feelings and drag whatever else was going on in here into your response, that's cool. I'm not attacking your nor being snarky...asked a simple question. Carry on with telling em why you mad. smh lol


----------



## Swanky

My point is there's a double standard. Peace out Girl Scout


----------



## ByeKitty

Bagisa said:


> I sincerely hope you're all being facetious with your last question. *In a civilized society with a social compact in place, we need to have a shared understanding of what's right and wrong. *This little community here has no immunity from that just because we get to hide behind our computers.
> 
> Despite that, let me give you some examples:  supporting convicted child predators, degrading the appearance of a person diagnosed with down  syndrome, etc etc.  If I were present for any derogatory comments related to these topics, I would set you straight, as would 99.999% of the population.  I know this a gossip forum, but there's a line you just don't cross without having certain repercussions.
> 
> If you think that it's a such an offense to make personal comments about a forum member, but feel that's it's appropriate to **** with anyone of these topics, then you really need to look within yourselves and get ready for judgement day.
> 
> Peace out.



If only it was so easy to have completely shared opinions on what's right and what's wrong... There are many grey areas unfortunately. I can illustrate that by taking one of your examples: Supporting convicted child predators. Supporting them in doing what? That's a highly debated subject, right? You might say that, as with most convicts, the main goal is to punish them for their past deeds and then try to facilitate their return to society through a lot of counselling, hoping they will not relapse in their behavior. Others might want to put them behind bars for the rest of their lives so that they will never have the opportunity to molest another innocent child. But although these predators have done something that's very unacceptable, one could also say that people can learn to suppress pedosexual feelings and develop skills to function well in the rest of their lives. All people have the potential to contribute something positive to society...

This is just an example though! I'm not trying to stick up with pedophiles here. Just trying to show you that "morals" can mean different things to different people. You also may interpret information and comments differently than some other people because you view them from your moral point of view. So while you might think it's not okay for people to criticize Angelina for making very serious decisions concerning her health, others might roll their eyes at her for making this battle of hers so public. These people might also see her work as a UNHCR ambassador as a means to shape her image into this Audrey Hepburn-esque "moviestar-turned-altruistic-humanitarian", and they might question her sincerity. All of these perspectives exist in our civilized society.


----------



## jillybr

*The haunting picture that tells why Angelina had  drastic ovarian surgery: How SIX of Jolie's relatives from 1977 family  snap have succumbed to cancer*

i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/01/10/2725887800000578-3021115-image-m-4_1427882350233.jpg

Haunting: A family portrait taken in 1977 shows the Angelina Jolie's who  have suffered from the devastating BRCA gene. Taken at the home of her  grandfather Roland Bertrand (pictured sitting down centre, in between  her great-grandmother Angeline Bertrand and her brother James Haven),  Angelina is seen being held by her mother Marcheline (top right). Others  pictured include her uncle Raleigh (bottom right), aunt Debbie Martin  and cousin Cory Martin (middle right), her cousin Francine (top left)  and great aunt Stella (middle centre). Sitting down front and centre is  the actress' step grandmother, Elke Bertrandi.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/04/01/08/272FA8CD00000578-0-image-a-24_1427874889819.jpg



> Ron said: 'Yes, roughly (all passed away  in their 40s and 50s) except for their father who made it to 61, Debbie  made it to 61 as well. It just permeated the whole family both sides.'





> The  battle to beat the deadly gene is literally a matter of life and death  for Ron's family as both his son's  Angelina's cousins - Cory and Chris  also carry it.
> He said: 'Chris was tested and he's proven to be BRCA2 as well as has Cory so they both have BRCA 2 genes.'
> Asked  what they are doing themselves to prevent getting cancer, Ron said:  'Just be very diligent checking their breasts and watching their  prostate markers and go to the doctor regularly.
> 'Chris  is 39 and he's going to have to make some decisions soon, whether he  wants to prophylactically remove his prostate - they can do that as  well.
> 'But  that's not something that is an easy decision and if his markers stay  low then you do nothing, just be more diligent. Like Angelina said in  her op-ed any natural things they can do to prevent the onset of  prostate cancer.'







> Tearfully  paying tribute to her, Ron said: 'The whole time she had cancer she  never complained one time. She went through five chemos and several  radiations, she was very strong. She always thought that she was  blessed, she had lived longer then most of her relatives. She was just a  loving, caring wife and mother.'
> Agonizingly Debbie got ill in 2002 around same time as scientists were discovering the gene and how to detect it.
> Ron said: 'When she first discovered she had breast cancer we weren't aware of it.
> 'But  had we known, if they'd discovered that gene five years earlier she  would be alive. Because we would have elected to do the same thing  Angelina did. Because it doesn't take brain surgery to realize that if  you go from five per cent to 87 per cent chance of getting breast cancer  you're going to probably elect to have the breasts removed.
> 'Debbie's  sister (Marcheline) was tested and found to be BRCA 1 and 2 and so she  sent the results to Debbie and it was easy for them to do the testing on  her with her sister's results. Then we discovered Debbie had BRCA 2 and  it had already spread at that point.


​


> 'Marcheline  had ovarian cancer diagnosed before Debbie's, she had ovarian cancer  first and then she later got breast cancer. Their mother passed away of  ovarian cancer and their grandmother (on the mother's side).'
> Debbie  even had the same operation Angelina has just undergone to remove her  ovaries, when she found out she had the defective gene.
> He  said: 'My wife also had her ovaries removed just prophylactically  because of her sister. We had a rise in that marker, so we didn't think  twice about having it. There you have it, she was probably destined to  get ovarian cancer if she had lived long enough, even if she had beaten  the breast cancer. We just took them out and immediately put her in  menopause.'






> *Revealing the heartache of  Debbie's battle, Ron said: 'She never gave up, she knew she was  desperately ill, but she never gave up, there was always hope. It's a  sad story, we were accepted to a clinical trial a few months before she  passed away but because her cancer was so advanced she couldn't swallow  the pill, and the pill couldn't be broken up or crushed so she was  eliminated from the trial because the cancer was closing her esophagus.*






> We were in  Washington DC two times, the first time to get to do the questionnaires  and the interviews and the second time to start the trial. And when she  realised how big the pill was she told them she couldn't swallow it and  they can't alter it whatsoever.
> 'There  is hope out there for people in advanced stage 4 BRCA mutation breast  cancer. They've got some pretty interesting things they're doing in  clinical trials.'






Ron hopes his charity will help many people with history of cancer in their family get tested for the BRCA gene mutation.
Speaking  about the charity's purpose, he said: 'It's to bring people awareness.  It's called the Bertrand BRCA Foundation. It's to make people aware of  what puts them at risk of possibly having the BRCA mutation through  their family history and then how they can get tested and what they can  do once that they know they have a BRCA gene mutation and that's pretty  much be diligent on the male side and maybe taking prophylactic measures  on the female side. So that's really what we want to bring the  attention of people. There's a lot of people out there that haven't  heard of BRCA, there's a lot of people that if they had it wouldn't know  what to do.'
Describing  those most at risk, Ron said: 'If you have a family history, mum having  cancer, sister having breast cancer, grandmothers, immediate family at  an early age. If your mother has breast cancer and she got it when she  was 70 it's probably not BRCA, it all happens in the 40s and 50s and  even in the late 30s.'


Information on the Bertrand Foundation can be found by clicking here.
 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...mily-snap-succumbed-cancer.html#ixzz3W42024bG 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Posting photos from article..there are also photos of her aunt in link..as well.


----------



## Singra

^ That photo is a little like my family except a couple more adults and a couple of the kids would also have a tag and there would be a wider range of cancers. I've always thought of my family as more of an anomalous cancer cluster but perhaps it's more common. 

Genetics play a big role but so are inherited patterns of behaviour... stoicism is/was a highly valued trait in my family which isn't the healthiest thing in the world. The people in my family who died of cancer were the ones most likely to suck it up and not ask for help. I wonder if Jolie's family was similar. 






ByeKitty said:


> If only it was so easy to have completely shared opinions on what's right and what's wrong... There are many grey areas unfortunately. I can illustrate that by taking one of your examples: ...These people might also see her work as a UNHCR ambassador as a means to shape her image into this Audrey Hepburn-esque "moviestar-turned-altruistic-humanitarian", and they might question her sincerity. All of these perspectives exist in our civilized society.



Good post.


----------



## Swanky

LOVE LOVE LOVE those old family pics!


----------



## berrydiva

ByeKitty said:


> If only it was so easy to have completely shared opinions on what's right and what's wrong... There are many grey areas unfortunately. I can illustrate that by taking one of your examples: Supporting convicted child predators. Supporting them in doing what? That's a highly debated subject, right? You might say that, as with most convicts, the main goal is to punish them for their past deeds and then try to facilitate their return to society through a lot of counselling, hoping they will not relapse in their behavior. Others might want to put them behind bars for the rest of their lives so that they will never have the opportunity to molest another innocent child. But although these predators have done something that's very unacceptable, one could also say that people can learn to suppress pedosexual feelings and develop skills to function well in the rest of their lives. All people have the potential to contribute something positive to society...
> 
> This is just an example though! I'm not trying to stick up with pedophiles here. Just trying to show you that "morals" can mean different things to different people. You also may interpret information and comments differently than some other people because you view them from your moral point of view. So while you might think it's not okay for people to criticize Angelina for making very serious decisions concerning her health, others might roll their eyes at her for making this battle of hers so public. These people might also see her work as a UNHCR ambassador as a means to shape her image into this Audrey Hepburn-esque "moviestar-turned-altruistic-humanitarian", and they might question her sincerity. All of these perspectives exist in our civilized society.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks SO much like Marcheline. That photo could be Angie and Shiloh.

Great photo's.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed. Her mother was so naturally gorgeous!!


----------



## Lounorada

Angelinas mother was stunningly beautiful, wow.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Posting photos from article..there are also photos of her aunt in link..as well.



Cancer can be so devastating to families. My mother had breast cancer when she was 34, her father got cancer in his late 30's and died from it, her fathers mother also died from cancer,  her grandfather first got cancer at 32, my fathers father died from cancer, the list goes on. I love how Angelina brings so much awareness to this issue.

Her mom was so stunning, Angie looks just like her.


----------



## zippie

Her mother was stunning.


----------



## SpeedyJC

zippie said:


> Her mother was stunning.



Is that your dog in the avitar? The glasses are too cute.


----------



## zippie

SpeedyJC said:


> Is that your dog in the avitar? The glasses are too cute.


 
LOL, yes that is Tiny Tot one of my Westies.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

These older pictures made me look up Angelina's mother, and I found all these!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

More


----------



## michie

Oh, Lord...talk about an upgrade. Jon Voight looked like Cousin Oliver from "The Brady Bunch"...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^^Great photos..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Antonia

Her mother was gorgeous!  I see where Angie got her looks from-they look exactly the same!


----------



## Chanel522

michie said:


> Oh, Lord...talk about an upgrade. Jon Voight looked like Cousin Oliver from "The Brady Bunch"...




ROTFLMAO!!! That made me literally LOL [emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks so much like her mom, but her mom's features were much softer. Angelina can look rather scary IMO.


----------



## slowlikehoney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks so much like her mom, but her mom's features were much softer. Angelina can look rather scary IMO.




I was thinking this exact same thing!!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think it's Angelina's thinness that makes it jarring. And she has her father's eyes. When she has a little more weight on her face has a lovely softness too.


----------



## ByeKitty

I think Marcheline was pretty, but Angelina is much more unique looking... I think she definitely favours her father a lot, too.


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> I think Marcheline was pretty, but Angelina is much more unique looking... I think she definitely favours her father a lot, too.



Yup.


----------



## KatsBags

Chanel522 said:


> ROTFLMAO!!! That made me literally LOL [emoji23]



Me, too! 

DH even asked what was so funny!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I agree she looks a lot like her mom but she also has her dad's features too. It's funny at a wedding there was a man I struck up a conversation with at my table and I was thinking to myself hmmm this guy oddly looks like Angelina Jolie, well turns out it was her dad's brother! There are definitely strong genes in that family.


----------



## CobaltBlu

dead @ cousin oliver. dont send flowers


----------



## Bentley1

michie said:


> Oh, Lord...talk about an upgrade. Jon Voight looked like Cousin Oliver from "The Brady Bunch"...




I hate you, I can't stop laughing [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Oh, Lord...talk about an upgrade. Jon Voight looked like Cousin Oliver from "The Brady Bunch"...


YOu all kinds of wrong! LOL


----------



## Sweetpea83

I had to google cousin Oliver..lol..


----------



## Ladybug09

michie said:


> Oh, Lord...talk about an upgrade. Jon Voight looked like Cousin Oliver from "The Brady Bunch"...





Sweetpea83 said:


> I had to google cousin Oliver..lol..


Me too! I had an idea, but couldn't remember exactly!


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks so much like her mom, but her mom's features were much softer. Angelina can look rather scary IMO.



I agree, i think her mom was prettier than her. Although Angie was pretty gorgeous when she was younger, she just looks scary nowadays though.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I just watched Mr. & Mrs. Smith last night on the FX app and Angelina looked her best then, I think.


----------



## MarieG

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks so much like her mom, but her mom's features were much softer. Angelina can look rather scary IMO.



Totally agree! Her mum was stunning and looks kind and gentle


----------



## purseprincess32

Angie really does look like her Mom in those photos.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her children Zahara and Shiloh were on hand to accompany her to the Nickelodeon Kids Choice Awards last month.

But Angelina Jolie proved that it isnt all glitz and glamour for the Jolie-Pitt family as she was seen running errands with her growing kids in tow on Friday afternoon.

The mother-of-six sported a casual all-black look for her glasses shopping trip as she paid a visit to Optometrix in Los Angeles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...emove-ovaries-cancer-scare.html#ixzz3WPXncjvM


----------



## Swanky

Cute kiddos!!

I don't care for her hair this dark. It makes the thinning and bald patch more prominent :/


----------



## Chanel522

Adorable kids and Angelina's face looks beautiful like always. 

I like the contrast between her complexion and hair color, but agree that it does put emphasis on the thinning.


----------



## sdkitty

her face looks beautiful with minimal makeup


----------



## SpeedyJC

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cute kiddos!!
> 
> I don't care for her hair this dark. It makes the thinning and bald patch more prominent :/



totally agree about the kids and the hair.


----------



## SouthTampa

Sasha2012 said:


> Her children Zahara and Shiloh were on hand to accompany her to the Nickelodeon Kids Choice Awards last month.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie proved that it isnt all glitz and glamour for the Jolie-Pitt family as she was seen running errands with her growing kids in tow on Friday afternoon.
> 
> The mother-of-six sported a casual all-black look for her glasses shopping trip as she paid a visit to Optometrix in Los Angeles.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...emove-ovaries-cancer-scare.html#ixzz3WPXncjvM


Can anyone identify the watch in photo number 2 and the lovely tote.  I was thinking the tote is LV but not sure.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her hair does look really limp and thin in these pics, perhaps a side effect of medications?


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like the darker hair.


----------



## Livia1

SouthTampa said:


> Can anyone identify the watch in photo number 2 and the lovely tote.  I was thinking the tote is LV but not sure.




The bag is LV Soft Lockit and I thought the watch was a Cartier Tank Solo as that is what she often wears but it does look like the dial is black so maybe not.


----------



## Swanky

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Her hair does look really limp and thin in these pics, perhaps a side effect of medications?




or not eating.


----------



## SouthTampa

Livia1 said:


> The bag is LV Soft Lockit and I thought the watch was a Cartier Tank Solo as that is what she often wears but it does look like the dial is black so maybe not.


Thank you!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> or not eating.



Not saying that it's not from starvation, but some medications really make your hair fall out though...


----------



## Chanel522

ByeKitty said:


> Not saying that it's not from starvation, but some medications really make your hair fall out though...




I agree. I would bet it's something to do w medication and or anesthesia. After my surgery two years ago I lost a lot of hair for about 6 weeks and my doctor said that's common from general anesthesia. I also get migraines and when my neuro wanted to put me on Topomax I said no because one of the biggest side effects is hair loss. So many meds have weird effects.


----------



## ByeKitty

Chanel522 said:


> I agree. I would bet it's something to do w medication and or anesthesia. After my surgery two years ago I lost a lot of hair for about 6 weeks and my doctor said that's common from general anesthesia. I also get migraines and when my neuro wanted to put me on Topomax I said no because one of the biggest side effects is hair loss. So many meds have weird effects.



Exactly!! My mom is on a cocktail of meds that traditionally wouldn't lead to hair loss, but still she lost loads of hair from it... Everybody reacts differently, too. Again, not trying to sugarcoat Angelina's weight or anything. Just saying that the hair thinning could be due to many factors.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Cute kiddos!!
> 
> I don't care for her hair this dark. It makes the thinning and bald patch more prominent :/



Agree


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt Are Not Adopting from Syria*

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt will not be adopting from Syria, multiple sources confirm to PEOPLE. 

The couple, who have six children, have been rumored by multiple outlets to be expanding their family with a Syria adoption, but sources close to the couple say it is "totally false" and "absolutely not true." 

Jolie recently made headlines after penning a _New York Times_ op-ed about having her ovaries removed after her doctor detected a possible sign of early cancer. 

"I went through what I imagine thousands of other women have felt," Jolie, 39, writes. "I told myself to stay calm, to be strong, and that I had no reason to think I wouldn't live to see my children grow up and to meet my grandchildren." 


When asked about having more kids in the future, Jolie told PEOPLE in December, "Not at the moment, no. I don't imagine so, but something could change tomorrow, so I don't know." 

Aside from being parents, Jolie and Pitt, 51,  will have leading roles as costars in the upcoming film _By the Sea_, which is written and directed by Jolie. 


Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-not-adopting-syria


----------



## Sweetpea83

His famously good looking features earned him an undeniable reputation as one of Hollywoods hottest heartthrobs, but those halcyon days appeared to be a thing of the past as Brad Pitt readied himself for another scene on Wednesday.
The actor is currently in New Orleans while he films forthcoming film The Big Short  a dramatized account of the financial and housing crisis that gripped America in 2007.
Emerging on set between takes he was and he was dressed in character and sporting a thick greying beard and spectacles for his leading role as Ben Hockett, a partner at private financial investment corporation Cornwall Capital. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-financial-drama-Big-Short.html#ixzz3XZjFS3ew 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Jayne1

Livia1 said:


> The bag is LV Soft Lockit and I thought the watch was a Cartier Tank Solo as that is what she often wears but it does look like the dial is black so maybe not.


She does wear a Cartier Tank -- I noticed that too but here, as you said the dial is a dark one.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This guy has great hair.


----------



## Sasha2012

Well it looks like the media is going to continue to run with the adoption story.


http://www.express.co.uk/news/showbiz/571376/Brad-Pitt-Angelina-Jolie-adopt-child-war-torn-Syria

*EXCLUSIVE: Brangelina to adopt a Syrian child*

The Hollywood couple have made no secret of the fact that they want to expand their family of six children.

They already have Cambodian-born Maddox, 13, Vietnamese Pax, 11, Ethiopian Zahara, 10, biological daughter Shiloh, eight, and six-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

A business associate, who has known Brad and Angelina for more than a decade, said yesterday: &#8220;She has been moved to tears on several occasions over the plight of youngsters orphaned in the Syrian conflict.

&#8220;Now she has sorted out her health issues, she and Brad believe the time is right to adopt another orphan from there, most likely a daughter.&#8221;

Angelina, 39, had surgery last month to remove her ovaries and fallopian tubes and two years ago had a double mastectomy after learning she carries a gene mutation which greatly increases the risks of developing breast and ovarian cancers.

She has made at least six visits to Syrian refugee camps since 2012 in her role as a special envoy for the UN High Commissioner for Refugees. According to latest reports, at least 70,000 children have lost their fathers and a further 3,700 have had both parents either killed or imprisoned or have been separated from them while fleeing the civil war.

In an impassioned plea in November 2013 the actress called on the world to act &#8220;to save a generation of traumatised, isolated and suffering Syrian children from catastrophe&#8221;.

Now she and husband Brad, 51, are ready to follow up on her appeal by legally adopting a Syrian child.

Another friend revealed: &#8220;This is something that has become very close to their hearts. They would like to accomplish it, if possible, before the end of summer because, even though they are both busy, their diaries are relatively light for most of 2015.

&#8220;Angelina&#8217;s feeling good about turning 40 in June with a clean bill of health but what will make her happiness complete is seeing a new little face at the dinner table.&#8221;


----------



## ByeKitty

Have any of you seen that tragic picture of the little Syrian girl surrendering because she thought the camera was a rifle?


----------



## Swanky

Oh God yes


----------



## Sweetpea83

New Orleans..visiting Brad on the set of The Big Short. (4-20-15)


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Yuki85

That is just a gorgeous family


----------



## Sweetpea83

U.N. Security Council Meeting (4-24-15)


ARTICLE & VIDEO in link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/24/angelina-jolie-un-syria_n_7136358.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie To UN: 'We Are Failing To Save Lives In Syria'*


Hollywood star Angelina Jolie briefed the United Nations Security Council on the Syrian refugee crisis Friday morning. 
Jolie, a U.N. special envoy on refugee issues, urged the world to do more to help millions of Syrians displaced by over four years of war.  
The U.N. estimates that 3.8 million people have fled Syria and about 7.6 million others are displaced inside the country.
"We are failing to save lives in Syria," Jolie said, adding that Syrians have been tortured, starved and bombed "with impunity." 
She shared some of the harrowing stories of Syrian refugees she heard on her visits to refugee camps in the region: an 11-year-old girl in a Lebanon camp who is responsible for feeding her five orphaned siblings; a doctor from Aleppo who watched his wife and 3-year-old daughter drown in the Mediterranean as they tried to flee the conflict.
"It is sickening to see thousands of people drowning on the doorstep of the world's wealthiest continent," Jolie said, referring to the spike in migrants from Africa and the Middle East who drown when overcrowded boats sink in an attempt to cross the Mediterranean Sea and reach Europe. More than 1,300 migrants have died in the Mediterranean over the past three weeks.
The world-famous actress served 10 years as a goodwill ambassador for the U.N.'s refugee agency, U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees, before being promoted to special envoy in 2012.  
During her time with the agency, Jolie has worked on 50 field missions to more than 30 countries, including Sierra Leone, Pakistan, Afghanistan and Syria. 
Some 220,000 Syrians have been killed since 2011, when peaceful protests erupted against Syrian President Bashar al-Assad but gradually developed into a complex and bloody civil war.
Russia, an ally of Assad's regime, has vetoed U.N. Security Council resolutions that would have sanctioned his government and referred the war to the International Criminal Court. 
At the briefing on Friday, Jolie urged the Security Council to "work as one and end the conflict."  
U.N. aid chief Valerie Amos also appealed to the council to impose sanctions and an arms embargo in Syria. 
"The government, armed and terrorist groups, continue to kill, maim, rape, torture and take Syria to new lows that seemed unimaginable a few years ago," she said. "We need the numbness to the senseless violence and the apparent apathy to end."


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/24/angelina-jolie-un-syria_n_7136358.html


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more photos:


----------



## bisbee

I admire her work, but couldn't she at least wear a bra at the United Nations?


----------



## Swanky

Agree agree agree.  It's always so noticeable.


----------



## Sweetpea83

How do we know she isn't wearing one? Probably a thin one...I don't think it's a big deal, regardless..


----------



## Swanky

Looks pretty obvious to me


----------



## smashinstyle

at first I didn't notice the no bra thing at all! lol oh well, seems like everyone is going bra-less these days.


----------



## Swanky

We are!? At the UN?  Not moi! 

She looks pretty, but I think visible nipples aren't right for everywhere.  JMO.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I didn't notice it either too..till after the first comment regarding it, lol...


She's wearing a blazer..it's not like she's just wearing a tank top/cami by itself..


----------



## smashinstyle

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> We are!? At the UN?  Not moi!
> 
> She looks pretty, but I think visible nipples aren't right for everywhere.  JMO.



lol not me either, I was thinking of the Kardashians when I said that... I'm so tired of seeing it, I think I've become so used to it in these celeb photos that I barely even notice it anymore. I can't even imagine working out without wearing a sports bra, let alone going to the UN without a bra


----------



## lulu212121

I'm glad she recognizes the failures. So sad.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She really needs to work on her professional attire. She's never appropriately dressed, always looks sloppy.


----------



## MarvelGirl

I don't think anyone really cares what she looks like as long as she is doing good work, helping people, etc. I know I don't. I've noticed in most corporate and government work environments lately, executives and management look sloppy and unkept. I think it is the "new" way to conduct business. My boss even gets mad at me for wearing suits and looking too polished! He is an EVP and goes to meetings with jeans, a blazer and a backpack! LOL.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Exactly..she is there to bring awareness to the subject at matter not to flaunt what she's wearing. Also, I don't think she looks sloppy there..she looks fine, IMO.


----------



## sdkitty

I think she looks beautiful and I didn't notice the no-bra.  If I had implants and they stayed perky w/o a bra, I might go w/o also.  And as someone said, she's wearing a jacket.

Anyway the work she does is impressive.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

sdkitty said:


> I think she looks beautiful and I didn't notice the no-bra.  If I had implants and they stayed perky w/o a bra, I might go w/o also.  And as someone said, she's wearing a jacket.
> 
> Anyway the work she does is impressive.



Yep


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Exactly..she is there to bring awareness to the subject at matter not to flaunt what she's wearing. Also, *I don't think she looks sloppy there..she looks fine, IMO*.





sdkitty said:


> *I think she looks beautiful *and I didn't notice the no-bra.  If I had implants and they stayed perky w/o a bra, I might go w/o also.  And as someone said, she's wearing a jacket.
> 
> *Anyway the work she does is impressive.*



I don't think she looks sloppy either. Very beautiful as always.


----------



## igraine57

sdkitty said:


> I think she looks beautiful and I didn't notice the no-bra.  If I had implants and they stayed perky w/o a bra, I might go w/o also.  And as someone said, she's wearing a jacket.
> 
> Anyway the work she does is impressive.




Exactly


----------



## bisbee

sdkitty said:


> I think she looks beautiful and I didn't notice the no-bra.  If I had implants and they stayed perky w/o a bra, I might go w/o also.  And as someone said, she's wearing a jacket.
> 
> Anyway the work she does is impressive.



I should have been more specific.  I don't think it is appropriate to have visible nipples at a serious occasion.  If she doesn't want to wear a bra, fine.  Do something about the nipples.

Ok?


----------



## Ladybug09

bisbee said:


> I admire her work, but couldn't she at least wear a bra at the United Nations?




for real!






Sweetpea83 said:


> I didn't notice it either too..till after the first comment regarding it, lol...
> 
> 
> She's wearing a blazer..it's not like she's just wearing a tank top/cami by itself..




Doesn't matter. When you're working in government circles that high, that upper echelon you need to dress appropriately. She is around people of different cultures, different religions, different backgrounds. When in Spain do as the Spaniards.






bisbee said:


> I should have been more specific.  I don't think it is appropriate to have visible nipples at a serious occasion.  If she doesn't want to wear a bra, fine.  Do something about the nipples.
> 
> Ok?



All of this!


----------



## sdkitty

bisbee said:


> I should have been more specific.  I don't think it is appropriate to have visible nipples at a serious occasion.  If she doesn't want to wear a bra, fine.  Do something about the nipples.
> 
> Ok?


I didn't notice her nipples, OK?


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sweetpea83 said:


> U.N. Security Council Meeting (4-24-15)
> 
> 
> ARTICLE & VIDEO in link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/24/angelina-jolie-un-syria_n_7136358.html



I don't think it would kill her to wear a bra. But what I really can't get over is the last picture. There have been several other photo's similar to this where she is looking straight ahead and not smiling. She looks like a robot or something- so weird, it's like she doesn't even look like a live person. Kinda freaks me out because it's kind of creepy!!!!!


----------



## baglover1973

bisbee said:


> I admire her work, but couldn't she at least wear a bra at the United Nations?



i don't want to get ripped a new one as I recently have but I have to agree.  I have implants and yes my breasts are perky, but I always wear at least a bra lined tank.  Everywhere I go...no matter what.


----------



## pukasonqo

in her defense, after a mastectomy or a mastectomy and reconstruction, is not  recommended for the patient to wear an underwire bra for up to 12 months after surgery, she might be wearing a thin bra but i am not a fashion expert and i have to admit i didn't notice that her nipples were visible
anyway, moving away from nipplegate, i am glad to see that she is really serious about her work


----------



## Swanky

There's bras w/o underwire 
She rarely wears a bra, it's pretty noticeable to me.  I couldn't care less usually, although I always notice it, but at this place, I think it's kind of inappropriate.  Obviously doesn't negate her work, but her work also doesn't make it ok to see her headlights, lol!


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> in her defense, after a mastectomy or a mastectomy and reconstruction, is not  recommended for the patient to wear an underwire bra for up to 12 months after surgery, she might be wearing a thin bra but i am not a fashion expert and i have to admit i didn't notice that her nipples were visible
> anyway, moving away from nipplegate, i am glad to see that she is really serious about her work



Who said an thing about underwire?we just said a bra period!  And I'm sorry there is NO excuse. There are heavily enough lined bras and tanks out there to make sure that your nipples are not protruding and showing.


----------



## Grace123

Sweetpea83 said:


> U.N. Security Council Meeting (4-24-15)
> 
> 
> ARTICLE & VIDEO in link: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/04/24/angelina-jolie-un-syria_n_7136358.html



I think she looks really good in these pictures for just having surgery recently. I love the colors of her outfit and the makeup, she looks fresh to me.


----------



## scarlet555

.


----------



## scarlet555

Must wear bra to the UN, its not a bar!  Shame shame... totally inapropriate i dont care if you are a fan, if you dont see that...  hmmmm  and no one said she didnt look good, she just needs a bra.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Ladybug09 said:


> Who said an thing about underwire?we just said a bra period!  And I'm sorry there is NO excuse. There are heavily enough lined bras and tanks out there to make sure that your nipples are not protruding and showing.



I agree. 99% of the time, I say live and let live...clothes are just perception...yada, yada, yada...but even I draw the line at the UN. 

It is very offensive to many cultures. If you are at the UN, you have a responsibility to dress appropriately, otherwise you run the risk of your message being distracted by your clothing. If you are truly trying to be the best ambassador you can be, one would think you wouldn't want anything to distract from your message.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Obviously, it isn't taking away from her message or the work she is doing. She is getting things done. And very well. I mean, IF her nipples were that much of an issue, I am sure someone (even from the UN) would have mentioned it to her and it would have been corrected by now. It more than likely hasn't been. So, one would have to assume that no one cares or minds or is distracted nor offended...even at the UN!


----------



## bisousx

pukasonqo said:


> in her defense, after a mastectomy or a mastectomy and reconstruction, is not  recommended for the patient to wear an underwire bra for up to 12 months after surgery, she might be wearing a thin bra but i am not a fashion expert and i have to admit i didn't notice that her nipples were visible
> anyway, moving away from nipplegate, i am glad to see that she is really serious about her work



All she would have to do is put a thin liner in her bra, even if it's just a soft bralette. They sell them for like $1 a pair. I normally put them in my sports bras to keep the headlights away. That being said.. shrug.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is da bomb. 

That's all.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

twinkle.tink said:


> I agree. 99% of the time, I say live and let live...clothes are just perception...yada, yada, yada...but even I draw the line at the UN.
> 
> It is very offensive to many cultures. If you are at the UN, you have a responsibility to dress appropriately, otherwise you run the risk of your message being distracted by your clothing. If you are truly trying to be the best ambassador you can be, one would think you wouldn't want anything to distract from your message.



I agree. 

I do think it takes away from her work and that is why I  care. She is out of the place in these circles. Her suits never fit, she  often looks mismatched, wrinkled, and sloppy, last time I saw her  meeting with state officials her heels looked more suitable for a club.  Many discussions that she would like to be about the cause  are about how  thin she looks or what she's wearing, the first thing many people  noticed in these pictures is her nipples. When you can't even make  yourself presentable for such an auspicious occasion your authority is  questioned. Your ideas will not be as trusted and respected. She's already at a disadvantage because she's a Hollywood star, not a politician/academic. She looks  like an out of place Hollywood actress playing activist, and right now  it seems like she is primarily used as a celebrity publicity prop, which  has its merits, but I assume she would like to  be more than that and actually be a heavy hitter in the sphere of  politics and activism since she seems passionate and accomplishes a lot  independently. To do more, she really needs the respect of and increased collaboration with these people.  She could benefit from  the two  tried and true mottos "dress for the job you want, not the job you have"  and "they shouldn't remember what you were wearing (they should  remember you/your work/what you said)." I never wear a bra and I love a  hoochie heel, but for professional meetings and presentations you have  to suck it up and assure that you are presenting yourself in the most advantageous way. She could have even gotten away with not wearing a bra if she had worn a thicker blouse rather than a thin, nude camisole. And I know she can afford a tailor and an iron for those suits. How hard is it, particularly her with all the resources and red carpet/press experience in the world, to understand the importance of appearance and put together a professional looking outfit?


----------



## Singra

You know what would be more awesome than 3 pages of comments on whether Angelina Jolie should wear a bra to a UN council meeting? 

4 pages of comments on whether Angelina Jolie should wear a bra to a UN council meeting... #yeswecan #makeithappen


----------



## Swanky

lol! I had to read that twice!


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> She is da bomb.
> 
> That's all.


----------



## lulu212121

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I agree.
> 
> I do think it takes away from her work and that is why I  care. She is out of the place in these circles. Her suits never fit, she  often looks mismatched, wrinkled, and sloppy, last time I saw her  meeting with state officials her heels looked more suitable for a club.  Many discussions that she would like to be about the cause  are about how  thin she looks or what she's wearing, the first thing many people  noticed in these pictures is her nipples. When you can't even make  yourself presentable for such an auspicious occasion your authority is  questioned. Your ideas will not be as trusted and respected. She's already at a disadvantage because she's a Hollywood star, not a politician/academic. She looks  like an out of place Hollywood actress playing activist, and right now  it seems like she is primarily used as a celebrity publicity prop, which  has its merits, but I assume she would like to  be more than that and actually be a heavy hitter in the sphere of  politics and activism since she seems passionate and accomplishes a lot  independently. To do more, she really needs the respect of and increased collaboration with these people.  She could benefit from  the two  tried and true mottos "dress for the job you want, not the job you have"  and "they shouldn't remember what you were wearing (they should  remember you/your work/what you said)." I never wear a bra and I love a  hoochie heel, but for professional meetings and presentations you have  to suck it up and assure that you are presenting yourself in the most advantageous way. She could have even gotten away with not wearing a bra if she had worn a thicker blouse rather than a thin, nude camisole. And I know she can afford a tailor and an iron for those suits. How hard is it, particularly her with all the resources and red carpet/press experience in the world, to understand the importance of appearance and put together a professional looking outfit?


I agree!!! I feel like nothing gets done with her "cause".


----------



## Bentley1

Someone should send this lady some lightly lined, comfortable bras. How inappropriate to flash her nipples at a time like that. If it were Kim K, people would be trashing and dragging her to the ends of the earth.


----------



## bag-princess

Bentley1 said:


> Someone should send this lady some lightly lined, comfortable bras. How inappropriate to flash her nipples at a time like that. If it were Kim K, people would be trashing and dragging her to the ends of the earth.





Kim - invited to United Nations Security Council  to speak on the Syrian refugee crisis .  :lolots::lolots::lolots:




anyhoo...........it's funny how people here are all concerned about her nipples showing and i have read about this on other sites - some news - and not a single mention of her nipples!     so those worried that it took away from her message - nah!   i don't think so.


----------



## smashinstyle

I have to agree, I don't think her outfit took away from her message. Most of the time in a professional setting, people should be able to see past what someone is wearing to listen to their message. 

That being said, I would've preferred it if she wore a bra. But I don't think Angelina Jolie really cares about what I'd prefer to see lol


----------



## Bentley1

I don't really care wether or not it took away from her message, I didn't even think about it in the context. I just saw her nipples and immediately thought, how inappropriate and unaware must she be to do that.


----------



## skarsbabe

Her problem is my problem. When you have such small boobs, we don't need bras - just something to cover the nipple really. Bras hurt my back and shoulders for no reason as nothing needs to be 'held up'. I feel awkward if you can see the nipple, she should definitely have noticed that!


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie let her feelings be known about the plight of Syrian refugees at the United Nations Security Council Meeting on Friday.

A day later, the 39-year-old actress was back in traveling mode with her eldest child Maddox as they were spotted together catching a flight in New York City.

Angelina downplayed her presence in a simple all-black ensemble as they arrived at JFK International Airport. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eech-Syrian-refugee-crisis.html#ixzz3YNbKIZIB


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> Kim - invited to United Nations Security Council  to speak on the Syrian refugee crisis .  :lolots::lolots::lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyhoo...........it's funny how people here are all concerned about her nipples showing and i have read about this on other sites - some news - *and not a single mention of her nipples! *    so those worried that it took away from her message - nah!   i don't think so.



Lol..exactly...so trivial.

She looks great in those airport pics. I really like her hair color. Maddox is looking very grown up!


----------



## starrysky

Sweetpea83 said:


> Lol..exactly...so trivial.
> 
> She looks great in those airport pics. I really like her hair color. Maddox is looking very grown up!



Yeah, Maddox is so big now! It doesn't seem like that long ago that he was a baby.

Angelina looks great here. I think that's her brother in the back too.


----------



## Swanky

I do agree if it was another celeb she'd be raked for it.  If it were Gwyneth or Jessica Simpson or Jennifer Aniston or any other female celeb. . . .
JMO
Maddox is so mature looking!  And that does look like her bro, he looks a lot older too.


----------



## legaldiva

I really love that she wears all black. I think it's nice she focuses on her family, work and the message helping people instead of the latest CLS and it bag.


----------



## Swanky

Agreed.  Although I do wish she'd change up the black a little. . .  greys or navys even!


----------



## Swanky

*Brad Pitt Appears at Autism Speaks Event with a Bruised Face (PHOTO)*










 							Brad Pitt
 							Tommaso Boddi/WireImage

   		  By Amanda Michelle Steiner
 @amandamichl  			 				04/26/2015 AT 12:15 PM EDT



Brad Pitt  was looking noticeably banged-up when he appeared at the 3rd annual  Light Up the Blues Concert in Hollywood, California, on Saturday. 

Jack Black  acted as emcee for the event benefitting Autism Speaks, later  auctioning off a Fender guiter signed by the performers from the event,  all of whom have autism.  

Pitt, 51, entered a bidding war for the guitar and ended up  being the winner  surprising exactly no one  after offering up a  whopping $23,000.  

Though he appeared onstage in front of the crowd of 3,000 to  deliver a speech, it's not yet clear whether he addressed how he bruised  his face.  


Also in attendance at the Pantages Theatre were celebrities such as Christina Applegate, Gary Cole and Amy Brenneman,  and the night ended with all of the performers  Spencer Harte  featuring Petra Haden, Nick Guzman and Matt Savage  singing Neil  Young's "Rocking the Free World." 

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20918483,00.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I did not know he had a tattoo of the farm initials.


----------



## Swanky

*Brad Pitt Provides Explanation for Bruised Face: 'Road Rash' *



 
It sounds like *Brad Pitt* took quite the tumble!
The 51-year-old actor has released a statement following an appearance at the _2015 Light Up the Blues Concert_, where he sported a bruised face.
&#8220;This is what happens when you try to run up steps in the dark, with your arms full, wearing flip flops,&#8221; *Brad*&#8216;s rep told *Just Jared*. &#8220;Turns out if you then try to stop your forward momentum with your face, the result is road rash.&#8221;


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks great in those airport pics. I really like her hair color. Maddox is looking very grown up!


He's  almost taller than her!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her fashion choices have never taken away from her UNHCR work. 

FACT. 

Not one article has mentioned her tits. 

If Simp and Paltrow or anyone else had a 15 year track record working with UNHCR like Ang I highly doubt they would be criticized for what they wore while speaking about refugees. Unless it was being covered by a tabloid.


----------



## Swanky

Lol! Why would an article mention "her tits"?  I pulled those names out of the air, doesn't change the point to me 
I already said IMO it doesn't take away from her work. 
But I can be realistic too.... IMO she does amazing humanitarian work and I hope she never stops and I hope more people follow her lead. I also think her nipples should be covered at such serious events.  It's also my opinion that people's love for her makes them not so unbiased about some things.  It's a gossip forum


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lol! Why would an article mention "her tits"?  I pulled those names out of the air, doesn't change the point to me
> I already said IMO it doesn't take away from her work.
> But I can be realistic too.... IMO she does amazing humanitarian work and I hope she never stops and I hope more people follow her lead. I also think her nipples should be covered at such serious events. * It's also my opinion that people's love for her makes them not so unbiased about some things.*  It's a gossip forum



I hope you are including yourself when it comes to your faves.


----------



## Swanky

Who am I protecting?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Lol. Have a good night. Cuz I am moving on.


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bagouttahell said:


> her fashion choices have never taken away from her unhcr work.
> 
> Fact.
> 
> Not one article has mentioned her tits.
> 
> If simp and paltrow or anyone else had a 15 year track record working with unhcr like ang i highly doubt they would be criticized for what they wore while speaking about refugees. Unless it was being covered by a tabloid.



+200000


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I do agree if it was another celeb she'd be raked for it.  If it were Gwyneth or Jessica Simpson or Jennifer Aniston or any other female celeb. . . .
> JMO
> Maddox is so mature looking!  And that does look like her bro, he looks a lot older too.



But she's been raked for it here. For 4 long pages.


----------



## Swanky

I saw a couple of people rake her, not me!  Commenting about it being inappropriate isn't raking her IMO.  I did see a couple of people do it, but not like I would if it were someone aside from Saint Angie.  JMO  
It wasn't 4 pages of raking her over the coals though, it was back and forth.


----------



## imgg

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Lol! Why would an article mention "her tits"?  I pulled those names out of the air, doesn't change the point to me
> I already said IMO it doesn't take away from her work.
> But I can be realistic too.... IMO she does amazing humanitarian work and I hope she never stops and I hope more people follow her lead. I also think her nipples should be covered at such serious events.  It's also my opinion that people's love for her makes them not so unbiased about some things.  It's a gossip forum



I agree!  I am always amazed by peoples devotion to a celebrity that they can never be wrong, no matter what the circmatance.  IMO I think Angelina does a lot for shock value, not wearing a bra to a professional situation is just tacky.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> I agree!  I am always amazed by peoples devotion to a celebrity that they can never be wrong, no matter what the circmatance.  IMO I think Angelina does a lot for shock value, not wearing a bra to a professional situation is just tacky.


I don't love her and it kind of bothers me that Brad was married and left his wife for her.  But I give her a Lot of credit for the work she does.  And I don't see the big deal with the nipples.  She was wearing a jacket so maybe someone got a peek when the jacket moved?  or maybe only caught on camera.

someone here even went beyond raking her for the bra and criticized her for having wrinkles in her clothing.  Really?  Do you think everyone at the UN dresses in perfectly tailored and pressed suits?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

imgg said:


> I agree!  I am always amazed by peoples devotion to a celebrity that they can never be wrong, no matter what the circmatance.  IMO I think Angelina does a lot for shock value, not wearing a bra to a professional situation is just tacky.



Speaking at the UN council meeting on the Syrian refugee crisis is for shock value? Maybe she is wearing a bra, who knows? Maybe she was cold, who knows?


----------



## imgg

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Speaking at the UN council meeting on the Syrian refugee crisis is for shock value? Maybe she is wearing a bra, who knows? Maybe she was cold, who knows?



I did not saying speaking at the UN council is for shock value I stated AJ likes to do things for shock value and has a history of doing so.  Not wearing a bra to such an event is another example of it.


----------



## Mimi2000

sdkitty said:


> I think she looks beautiful and I didn't notice the no-bra.  If I had implants and they stayed perky w/o a bra, I might go w/o also.  And as someone said, she's wearing a jacket.
> 
> Anyway the work she does is impressive.


Yes.


----------



## Swanky

*Brangelina changing the world, one child at a time*
  By Andrea Peyser

 April 26, 2015 | 11:49pm





   Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie with their six children:  Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Knox, and Vivienne.     Photo: WireImage          

Three cheers &#8212; or should I say seven cheers? &#8212; for Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pitt.
 Here are a couple of Hollywood hotties who put not just their money  but their bodies and souls where their pillow-lipped mouths are.
 I&#8217;m sick of hypocritical, leftist celebutards who lecture mortals  about saving the planet from alleged global warming (George Clooney, Al  Gore) while flying aboard megapolluting private jets.
 I&#8217;m tired of hearing famous fools yammer about women&#8217;s alleged income  inequality (Patricia Arquette, Meryl Streep, Jennifer Lopez) while  raking in multimillion-dollar paychecks.
 And every time I hear pampered performers jabber about humanitarian  crises in hot spots from Africa to the Middle East (Madonna, Clooney)  before indulging in exotic dinners that, I imagine, end up flushed down  toilet bowls, I fear I&#8217;ll lose my lunch.
 The married Pitts &#8212; Angie&#8217;s 39 and Brad is 51 &#8212; are raising six kids,  three biological and three adopted from Third World countries. Angie  risked destroying perhaps her most prized asset, her physical form, two  years ago by bravely having her breasts removed. In March, she announced  that she&#8217;d excised her ovaries and fallopian tubes as well.
 These were precautionary measures intended to reduce her risk of  acquiring cancer, which killed her mother, grandmother and aunt, after  she learned that she&#8217;d inherited a mutation of the BRCA1 gene, which  greatly increased her chances of contracting the disease.
 By revealing these drastic surgeries to the public, she demonstrated  to ordinary women that those who follow fair Angie&#8217;s lead need not  become less feminine.
 Now, reports are swirling that the golden couple, known as  Brangelina, again has come down with a case of baby fever and plans to  assimilate a seventh child into the collective by the end of summer.
 &#8220;Now that she has sorted out her health issues, she and Brad believe  the time is right to adopt another orphan from [Syria], most likely a  daughter,&#8221; a longtime business associate was quoted as saying in  Britain&#8217;s Sunday Express newspaper this month.
 Brad Pitt&#8217;s representative denied the report in Britain&#8217;s Daily Mail newspaper.
 But the story has been circulating since January, when Australia&#8217;s  Woman&#8217;s Day magazine reported that Angie had her heart set on adopting a  2-year-old Syrian boy she met at a Turkish refugee camp.
 Angie, the special envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for  Refugees, shamed members of the UN&#8217;s Security Council Friday for not  doing more to help nearly 4 million Syrian refugees displaced by civil  war.
 &#8220;We cannot look at Syria, and the evil that has arisen, and think  this is not the lowest point in the world&#8217;s inability to protect the  innocent,&#8217;&#8217; she said.
 &#8220;She is beautiful,&#8217;&#8217; Syria&#8217;s UN ambassador was quoted by the Associated Press as saying. Inside and out, pal.
 Readers who know my aversion to most members of the celebrity  industrial complex might be surprised by this column. But while hordes  of bigshots attach their names to causes, Brangelina is changing the  world, with little fanfare, one destitute child at a time.
 They should be celebrated.


http://nypost.com/2015/04/26/brangelina-changing-the-world-one-child-at-a-time/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bentley1

imgg said:


> I agree!  I am always amazed by peoples devotion to a celebrity that they can never be wrong, no matter what the circmatance.  IMO I think Angelina does a lot for shock value, not wearing a bra to a professional situation is just tacky.




Yep to all of this. Celebs aren't family, so I don't understand why anyone would go out of their way to defend inappropriate, tacky behavior when others comment on it. Even mothers can be neutral and point out when their child is wrong or inappropriate,
So who really cares about a celeb being picked on. And it's obvious some folks think showing nipples can be inappropriate, bc I see the same people commenting in other threads about how "tacky," etc. it is yet it's no big deal when St Angie flashes her nips in a professional setting.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Brangelina changing the world, one child at a time*
> By Andrea Peyser
> 
> April 26, 2015 | 11:49pm
> thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/131901349.jpg?w=720&h=480&crop=1
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie with their six children:  Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Knox, and Vivienne.     Photo: WireImage
> 
> Three cheers &#8212; or should I say seven cheers? &#8212; for Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pitt.
> Here are a couple of Hollywood hotties who put not just their money  but their bodies and souls where their pillow-lipped mouths are.
> I&#8217;m sick of hypocritical, leftist celebutards who lecture mortals  about saving the planet from alleged global warming (George Clooney, Al  Gore) while flying aboard megapolluting private jets.
> I&#8217;m tired of hearing famous fools yammer about women&#8217;s alleged income  inequality (Patricia Arquette, Meryl Streep, Jennifer Lopez) while  raking in multimillion-dollar paychecks.
> And every time I hear pampered performers jabber about humanitarian  crises in hot spots from Africa to the Middle East (Madonna, Clooney)  before indulging in exotic dinners that, I imagine, end up flushed down  toilet bowls, I fear I&#8217;ll lose my lunch.
> The married Pitts &#8212; Angie&#8217;s 39 and Brad is 51 &#8212; are raising six kids,  three biological and three adopted from Third World countries. Angie  risked destroying perhaps her most prized asset, her physical form, two  years ago by bravely having her breasts removed. In March, she announced  that she&#8217;d excised her ovaries and fallopian tubes as well.
> These were precautionary measures intended to reduce her risk of  acquiring cancer, which killed her mother, grandmother and aunt, after  she learned that she&#8217;d inherited a mutation of the BRCA1 gene, which  greatly increased her chances of contracting the disease.
> By revealing these drastic surgeries to the public, she demonstrated  to ordinary women that those who follow fair Angie&#8217;s lead need not  become less feminine.
> Now, reports are swirling that the golden couple, known as  Brangelina, again has come down with a case of baby fever and plans to  assimilate a seventh child into the collective by the end of summer.
> &#8220;Now that she has sorted out her health issues, she and Brad believe  the time is right to adopt another orphan from [Syria], most likely a  daughter,&#8221; a longtime business associate was quoted as saying in  Britain&#8217;s Sunday Express newspaper this month.
> Brad Pitt&#8217;s representative denied the report in Britain&#8217;s Daily Mail newspaper.
> But the story has been circulating since January, when Australia&#8217;s  Woman&#8217;s Day magazine reported that Angie had her heart set on adopting a  2-year-old Syrian boy she met at a Turkish refugee camp.
> Angie, the special envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for  Refugees, shamed members of the UN&#8217;s Security Council Friday for not  doing more to help nearly 4 million Syrian refugees displaced by civil  war.
> &#8220;We cannot look at Syria, and the evil that has arisen, and think  this is not the lowest point in the world&#8217;s inability to protect the  innocent,&#8217;&#8217; she said.
> * &#8220;She is beautiful,&#8217;&#8217; Syria&#8217;s UN ambassador was quoted by the Associated Press as saying.* Inside and out, pal.
> Readers who know my aversion to most members of the celebrity  industrial complex might be surprised by this column. *But while hordes  of bigshots attach their names to causes, Brangelina is changing the  world, with little fanfare, one destitute child at a time.
> They should be celebrated.*
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/04/26/brangelina-changing-the-world-one-child-at-a-time/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Awww! Love this wonderfully diverse family so much! Angie is beautiful, inside and out and it looks like Syria's UN ambassador agrees!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Brangelina changing the world, one child at a time*
> By Andrea Peyser
> 
> April 26, 2015 | 11:49pm
> thenypost.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/131901349.jpg?w=720&h=480&crop=1
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie with their six children:  Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Knox, and Vivienne.     Photo: WireImage
> 
> Three cheers  or should I say seven cheers?  for Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pitt.
> Here are a couple of Hollywood hotties who put not just their money  but their bodies and souls where their pillow-lipped mouths are.
> Im sick of hypocritical, leftist celebutards who lecture mortals  about saving the planet from alleged global warming (George Clooney, Al  Gore) while flying aboard megapolluting private jets.
> Im tired of hearing famous fools yammer about womens alleged income  inequality (Patricia Arquette, Meryl Streep, Jennifer Lopez) while  raking in multimillion-dollar paychecks.
> And every time I hear pampered performers jabber about humanitarian  crises in hot spots from Africa to the Middle East (Madonna, Clooney)  before indulging in exotic dinners that, I imagine, end up flushed down  toilet bowls, I fear Ill lose my lunch.
> The married Pitts  Angies 39 and Brad is 51  are raising six kids,  three biological and three adopted from Third World countries. Angie  risked destroying perhaps her most prized asset, her physical form, two  years ago by bravely having her breasts removed. In March, she announced  that shed excised her ovaries and fallopian tubes as well.
> These were precautionary measures intended to reduce her risk of  acquiring cancer, which killed her mother, grandmother and aunt, after  she learned that shed inherited a mutation of the BRCA1 gene, which  greatly increased her chances of contracting the disease.
> By revealing these drastic surgeries to the public, she demonstrated  to ordinary women that those who follow fair Angies lead need not  become less feminine.
> Now, reports are swirling that the golden couple, known as  Brangelina, again has come down with a case of baby fever and plans to  assimilate a seventh child into the collective by the end of summer.
> Now that she has sorted out her health issues, she and Brad believe  the time is right to adopt another orphan from [Syria], most likely a  daughter, a longtime business associate was quoted as saying in  Britains Sunday Express newspaper this month.
> Brad Pitts representative denied the report in Britains Daily Mail newspaper.
> But the story has been circulating since January, when Australias  Womans Day magazine reported that Angie had her heart set on adopting a  2-year-old Syrian boy she met at a Turkish refugee camp.
> Angie, the special envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for  Refugees, shamed members of the UNs Security Council Friday for not  doing more to help nearly 4 million Syrian refugees displaced by civil  war.
> We cannot look at Syria, and the evil that has arisen, and think  this is not the lowest point in the worlds inability to protect the  innocent, she said.
> She is beautiful, Syrias UN ambassador was quoted by the Associated Press as saying. Inside and out, pal.
> Readers who know my aversion to most members of the celebrity  industrial complex might be surprised by this column. But while hordes  of bigshots attach their names to causes, Brangelina is changing the  world, with little fanfare, one destitute child at a time.
> They should be celebrated.
> 
> 
> http://nypost.com/2015/04/26/brangelina-changing-the-world-one-child-at-a-time/http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/




They look like a kindergarten day out.


----------



## skarsbabe

Pretty sure that's an older pic. Maddox looks like a baby, he's so grown up now!


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> Yep to all of this. Celebs aren't family, so I don't understand why anyone would go out of their way to defend inappropriate, tacky behavior when others comment on it. Even mothers can be neutral and point out when their child is wrong or inappropriate,
> So who really cares about a celeb being picked on. And it's obvious some folks think showing nipples can be inappropriate, bc I see the same people commenting in other threads about how "tacky," etc. it is yet it's no big deal when St Angie flashes her nips in a professional setting.


St. Angie?  Seems like you have a problem with her (beyond the UN/bra business)


----------



## Swanky

People in this thread call her this - fans and non-fans alike.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> People in this thread call her this - fans and non-fans alike.


OK
I don't think anyone could seriously call her a saint so it seem sarcastic to me but maybe I'm wrong


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> OK
> I don't think anyone could seriously call her a saint so it seem sarcastic to me but maybe I'm wrong




I have never called her a saint!!

And ITA when most people do - it is not to be nice!


----------



## Sweetpea83

bag-princess said:


> I have never called her a saint!!
> 
> And ITA when most people do - it is not to be nice!


 
Ditto & I think so too..


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> People in this thread call her this - fans and non-fans alike.



I don't know of any fan in this thread who uses that, it's more the non fans being sarcastic about the good work she does.


----------



## bag-princess

babydoll chanel said:


> i don't know of any fan in this thread who uses that, it's more the non fans being sarcastic about the good work she does.





this


----------



## MarvelGirl

sdkitty said:


> OK
> I don't think anyone could seriously call her a saint so it seem sarcastic to me but maybe I'm wrong





bag-princess said:


> I have never called her a saint!!
> 
> And ITA when most people do - it is not to be nice!





Sweetpea83 said:


> Ditto & I think so too..





Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't know of any fan in this thread who uses that, it's more the non fans being sarcastic about the good work she does.





bag-princess said:


> this


----------



## DesigningStyle

Wow. This could be the same person!


----------



## Bentley1

sdkitty said:


> St. Angie?  Seems like you have a problem with her (beyond the UN/bra business)




Lol, that's what you got out of my post? Reading into a nickname I repeated that's been used by tons of folks on this board, not to mention elsewhere?  [emoji1]
I could care less about this woman one way or another, she is a stranger to me, as are all celebs I gossip about on TPF. That's why it's easy for me to point out the good and the bad. I don't play favorites with strangers nor get emotionally involved.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Lol, that's what you got out of my post? Reading into a nickname I repeated that's been used by tons of folks on this board, not to mention elsewhere?  [emoji1]
> I could care less about this woman one way or another, she is a stranger to me, as are all celebs I gossip about on TPF. That's why it's easy for me to point out the good and the bad. I don't play favorites with strangers nor get emotionally involved.



I don't think most of the people who don't find the nipples showing in harsh sunlight a big deal are actually emotionally involved with her.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> I don't think most of the people who don't find the nipples showing in harsh sunlight a big deal are actually emotionally involved with her.




It was indoor, what sunlight? 
I believe there are folks who are emotionally involved bc they are the same ones throwing the kardashians under the bus for similar faux pas, then get defensive when it's done to their favorite(s). 
It's also not just this particular situation, it's the general belief that she's perfect, it's just not realistic and proves folks are in emotion mind and lack neutrality. It's fine though, i just thought it was interesting and was sharing my observation.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

St. Angie is from Dlisted. 

But when he says it-it doesn't come from the land of Passive Aggressiva. (trademark Grey's Anatomy)

Too far? I'll see myself out.


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> It was indoor, what sunlight?
> I believe there are folks who are emotionally involved bc they are the same ones throwing the kardashians under the bus for similar faux pas, then get defensive when it's done to their favorite(s).
> It's also not just this particular situation, it's the general belief that she's perfect, it's just not realistic and proves folks are in emotion mind and lack neutrality. It's fine though, i just thought it was interesting and was sharing my observation.



I actually saw 1 picture of that and it was taken outside, didn't scroll through this thread. I agree she should embrace padded bras (especially because her headlights always seem to be on since the reconstructive surgery) but I can kind of see where people are coming from: she's out there shedding light on important issues concerning refugees and saying sensible things. I know quite a few smart and successful people (diplomats included) who are not that great at dressing "for business". Compared to these people, Angelina looks rather sleek.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> I actually saw 1 picture of that and it was taken outside, didn't scroll through this thread. I agree she should embrace padded bras (especially because her headlights always seem to be on since the reconstructive surgery) but I can kind of see where people are coming from: she's out there shedding light on important issues concerning refugees and saying sensible things. I know quite a few smart and successful people (diplomats included) who are not that great at dressing "for business". Compared to these people, Angelina looks rather sleek.




Right, but this is a gossip thread. We gossip. We talk about fashion, amongst dozens of other topics, so it's really not out of left field for people to notice and comment that her nipples are clearly showing through her blouse, regardless of where she is or what she's doing. It's a valid observation.

I personally don't follow her. I just popped in here bc I saw her thread trending, saw her nipples at some UN meeting and commented it was inappropriate, as I would with any other Celeb with a similar faux Pas.  I don't pick and choose which celeb I gossip about. They're all fair game to me. [emoji1]


----------



## ByeKitty

Bentley1 said:


> Right, but this is a gossip thread. We gossip. We talk about fashion, amongst dozens of other topics, so it's really not out of left field for people to notice and comment that her nipples are clearly showing through her blouse, regardless of where she is or what she's doing. It's a valid observation.
> 
> I personally don't follow her. I just popped in here bc I saw her thread trending, saw her nipples at some UN meeting and commented it was inappropriate, as I would with any other Celeb with a similar faux Pas.  I don't pick and choose which celeb I gossip about. They're all fair game to me. [emoji1]



Oh of course! But then, if people think something else and disagree with you, thats fair game too right? Doesn't necessarily mean that they consider Jolie a saint that can do no wrong!


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> OK
> I don't think anyone could seriously call her a saint so it seem sarcastic to me but maybe I'm wrong











bag-princess said:


> I have never called her a saint!!
> 
> And ITA when most people do - it is not to be nice!











Sweetpea83 said:


> Ditto & I think so too..











Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't know of any fan in this thread who uses that, it's more the non fans being sarcastic about the good work she does.



All of this. I've never used this.


----------



## Bentley1

ByeKitty said:


> Oh of course! But then, if people think something else and disagree with you, thats fair game too right? Doesn't necessarily mean that they consider Jolie a saint that can do no wrong!




Yes! But that's not what took place. People became defensive bc posters commented on the inappropriateness of her nipples at a UN meeting. I was just observing the hypocrisy between threads, where her nipples aren't inappropriate, but, say, Kim K's, (as an example) are. That's when the "st. Angie" comments arose, where it's ok if she does it, but not so much when others do it. 
But, like I said, people can do what they like. I was just pointing out the hypocrisy.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> Oh of course! But then, if people think something else and disagree with you, thats fair game too right? Doesn't necessarily mean that they consider Jolie a saint that can do no wrong!


Good post..


----------



## sdkitty

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! But that's not what took place. People became defensive bc posters commented on the inappropriateness of her nipples at a UN meeting. I was just observing the hypocrisy between threads, where her nipples aren't inappropriate, but, say, Kim K's, (as an example) are. That's when the "st. Angie" comments arose, where it's ok if she does it, but not so much when others do it.
> But, like I said, people can do what they like. I was just pointing out the hypocrisy.


oh, I though the St Angie was just something that was used by others an you were repteating. Now it's attached to hypocracy? people treating her better than the Kardashians?

xx


----------



## labelwhore04

I like Angie but its inappropriate to have your nipples showing during such an occasion. None of us would show up to work like that would we?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Bentley1 said:


> Yes! But that's not what took place. People became defensive bc posters commented on the inappropriateness of her nipples at a UN meeting. I was just observing the hypocrisy between threads, where her nipples aren't inappropriate, but, say, Kim K's, (as an example) are. That's when the "st. Angie" comments arose, where it's ok if she does it, but not so much when others do it.
> But, like I said, people can do what they like. I was just pointing out the hypocrisy.




Yes I agree. It's not really fair to bash Kardashians showing nipples but not when Angie does. Why does she not wear bra anyway? Shouldn't you wear one when you have had a boob job?


----------



## Bentley1

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes I agree. It's not really fair to bash Kardashians showing nipples but not when Angie does. Why does she not wear bra anyway? Shouldn't you wear one when you have had a boob job?




Apparently this line of thought is going over the heads of some folks. 
I've seen her display her nipples in other photos and never cared to comment bc she's out and about in her life and she can dress however she likes. A bra would be nice, but I guess she doesn't like them. 
When I saw them on full display in a professional setting, I commented on the tackiness/inappropriateness due to the occasion, as I would with any other celeb. I'm not just picking on her, I say the same things in other threads (especially the K threads). I don't discriminate. [emoji16]


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I feel like this is overshadowing Janet Jackson/Justin Timberlake's hard-won effort to be the most talked about Nipplegate.


----------



## Bentley1

labelwhore04 said:


> I like Angie but its inappropriate to have your nipples showing during such an occasion. *None of us would show up to work like that would we*?



Apparently, some would.


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> *I feel like this is overshadowing Janet Jackson/Justin Timberlake's hard-won effort to be the most talked about Nipplegate.*



 If anything can top superbowl Nipplegate it's UN-nipplegate.


----------



## imgg

Bentley1 said:


> Apparently, some would.



True and its all for attention.  Its tacky when normal people do it as well as AJ & KK etc.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bagouttahell said:


> st. Angie is from dlisted.
> 
> But when he says it-it doesn't come from the land of passive aggressiva. (trademark grey's anatomy)
> 
> too far? I'll see myself out.




lol,


----------



## Yuki85

Singra said:


> If anything can top superbowl Nipplegate it's UN-nipplegate.



Singra, you made my day


----------



## slowlikehoney

labelwhore04 said:


> I like Angie but its inappropriate to have your nipples showing during such an occasion. None of us would show up to work like that would we?




I wouldn't do it, but I can't be all that bothered that she did it. Celebrities are always doing things that normal people can't or won't do. 

I think that as much as AJ wants to be someone that people take seriously and to be seen as more than just a sex symbol or a pretty face, she just can't resist the impulse to raise eyebrows.


----------



## Sweetpea83

This was taken on Sunday..those twins are too cute!
http://okmagazine.com/photos/brad-p...745/#./?&_suid=143031535812702879159133463149


----------



## bisbee

I think I was the first one to post about her display while testifying at the United Nations.  I have seen her niipples on display in many other pictures...I thought it was questionable specifically on that occasion.  I hardly expected so many posts on the subject.

I have never commented on Kim Kardashian's nipples being on display...however, I don't recall seeing pictures of her at the United Nations.  I don't imagine I ever will.


----------



## angelcove

The kids are getting so big. They're adorable, all of them!


----------



## Ladybug09

labelwhore04 said:


> I like Angie *but its inappropriate to have your nipples showing during such an occasion*. None of us would show up to work like that would we?


Agree!


bisbee said:


> I think I was the first one to post about her display while testifying at the United Nations. * I have seen her niipples on display in many other pictures...I thought it was questionable specifically on that occasion.*  I hardly expected so many posts on the subject.
> 
> I have never commented on Kim Kardashian's nipples being on display...however, I don't recall seeing pictures of her at the United Nations.  I don't imagine I ever will.


All of this and the bolded!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Sweetpea83 said:


> This was taken on Sunday..those twins are too cute!
> http://okmagazine.com/photos/brad-p...745/#./?&_suid=143031535812702879159133463149



They really are! Love her pig-tails too. I used to wear them at her age and it was my favorite hairstyle (my Mom's too!).


----------



## csre

Kids are so big!!


----------



## pukasonqo

bisbee said:


> I think I was the first one to post about her display while testifying at the United Nations.  I have seen her niipples on display in many other pictures...I thought it was questionable specifically on that occasion.  I hardly expected so many posts on the subject.
> 
> I have never commented on Kim Kardashian's nipples being on display...however, I don't recall seeing pictures of her at the United Nations.  I don't imagine I ever will.




never say never! that could be next on yeezus' to do list, after all he did get her in vogue and time mags
back to AJ, time flies, the kids are growing up fast!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles, 5-2-15.


----------



## Swanky

Cute family!  Although I feel like we've seen these pics 10 times before because they always wear the same thing


----------



## StylishFarmer

Loving Shilohs hair. It's very much Brad in the 90's.


----------



## Singra

Not that this is the reasons for them wearing the same outfit but doesn't wearing the same outfit devalue pap photos? 




pukasonqo said:


> *never say never! that could be next on yeezus' to do list,* after all he did get her in vogue and time mags
> back to AJ, time flies, the kids are growing up fast!



That would surely be a sign of the end times.


----------



## Swanky

Maybe, I doubt they think about it though. Seems to just be their style.


----------



## slowlikehoney

StylishFarmer said:


> Loving Shilohs hair. It's very much Brad in the 90's.




I love Shiloh's hair too. It's a great style.


----------



## Swanky

*Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie Selling New Orleans Mansion Big Easy Future Unclear *

 *         5/6/2015 10:47 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




*
*
*Brad Pitt *and* Angelina Jolie* are selling the New Orleans mansion they bought after Hurricane Katrina ... and it's unclear if they'll stay in the Big Easy.
 You'll recall ... after the 2005 disaster leveled part of New  Orleans, Brad and Angelina came to town and became extremely active in  rebuilding the community. They bought the mansion a year later for $3.5  million and said they would remain embedded in the community.
 Brad and Angelina were true to their words and spent a substantial amount of time in the city with their family.  
 But now they're moving on, selling the 5 bedroom, 3.2 bathroom home  in the French Quarter. We're told the house has Brad Pitt's touch ...  which is awesome, because he's an architectural aficionado who has  masterfully restored a number of notable estates.
 Real estate sources tell TMZ, Brad and Angelina have listed the home at $6.5 million. 
 For obvious reasons, prospective buyers are not allowed to take pictures of the interior.
 As for their next move, Brad and Angelina's reps would not say if they plan on buying another home in New Orleans.
 BRO DOWN AKM-GSI









Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZOkgqwCp
​


----------



## Swanky

*PICTURED: Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's lavish New Orleans mansion... as couple 'put property on the market for $6.5 million'*


It's no surprise that Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie live in the lap of luxury.
But,  just to dispel any potential doubts, images of the couples' lavish New  Orleans mansion have surfaced online - as they hope to sell it for a $3m  profit.
The  51-year-old Fury actor and 39-year-old Maleficent actress snapped up  the two story architectural gem in 2006 for $3.5m, but - according to  TMZ - have now listed it for purchase.






 

Inside: The house, which was a  renovated 1830's property, boasts gorgeous chandeliers, crown mouldings,  fireplaces, high ceilings, has a custom cabinetry a grand spiral stair  case and elevator

The  three images, which were available when they bought the property in  2006, show a trio of rooms, each decorated in impeccable style.
The  house, which was a renovated 1830's property, boasts gorgeous  chandeliers, crown mouldings, fireplaces, high ceilings, has a custom  cabinetry a grand spiral stair case and elevator. 
There  is also a chef's kitchen with top-of-the-line appliances, a large  private courtyard and a separate two-storey guest house. 
The images offer a rare glimpse into the home of Pitt and Jolie, who are perhaps Hollywood's most powerful couple.





 

What a welcome! The main hallway boasts impressive high ceilings and a monochrome tiled floor





 

Living room: There is also a chef's  kitchen with top-of-the-line appliances, a large private courtyard and a  separate two-storey guest house in the property

The home has five bedrooms and over three bathrooms. It is located in the picturesque  French Quarter.
The  site added that the home has been reworked by Pitt, who has a knack for  design. He has even created his own line of furniture.
It was also noted that 'prospective buyers are not allowed to take pictures of the interior.'
The actor, 51, and  actress, 39, snapped up the two story  architectural gem in 2006 for $3.5m; they also have a home in France and  another in Southern California





 

Stylish: The home has five bedrooms  and over three bathrooms. It is located in the picturesque French  Quarter. The site added that the home has been reworked by Pitt, who has  a knack for design

Brad and Angie, who married in  the summer of 2014, already have a home in the South of France and Los Feliz.
They purchased the green and white old-fashioned looking home just after Hurricane Katrina trampled the historic town.
The Ocean's Eleven star started spending a lot of time in New Orleans to help rebuild the Lower 9th Ward through his foundation Make It Right.




 

Loving the Big Easy: Pitt greeted Matthew McConaughey (not pictured) from his New Orleans balcony in May 2014

              Brad Pitt throws a beer to Matthew McConaughey from balcony








 

Leaving town: Brad Pitt and Angelina  Jolie have listed their home in New Orleans for $6.5m, according to a  Wednesday report from TMZ

The  father of six was very successful at erecting affordable, eco-friendly  homes and his foundation has since branched out to Newark, Kansas City  and Fort Peck. 
'Make  It Right began as an effort to rebuild safe, sustainable homes in New  Orleans&#8217; Lower 9th Ward after Hurricane Katrina,' it says on  MakeItRight.org.
'Our  work in New Orleans has led to innovations in affordable home building &#8211;  proof that high-quality, healthy homes can and should be available for  everyone.'
Brad and Angie, who met on the set of 2005's Mr & Mrs Smith will next co-star in her directorial effort By The Sea

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-mansion-mere-6-5-million.html#ixzz3ZSPFvhtB


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitts By the Sea Gets November Release*

Universal Pictures announced a Nov. 13, 2015, release for _By the Sea_, Angelina Jolies directorial followup to 2014 Oscar nominee _Unbroken_.
In addition to writing, directing, and producing, Jolie will also star alongside husband Brad Pitt. The 1970s-set film follows the troubled marriage between a writer named Roland (Pitt) and Vanessa (Jolie) upon their arrival to French seaside resort, where they meet fellow travelers and begin to come to terms with unresolved issues in their own lives. Mélanie Laurent, Niels Arestrup, Melvil Poupaud and Richard Bohringer also star.
The film, according to Universal, is inspired by 60s and 70s theater as well as European cinema.
This is a story about a relationship derailed by loss, the tenacity of love, and the path to recovery and acceptance, Jolie said in a statement. It has been a privilege to explore these universal human experiences with such a generous and talented cast and crew.
Angie and Brad have created an intimate gem of a film that will surprise people and delivers an experience they might not expect from them, said Donna Langley, Chairman, Universal Pictures. Universal is honored to market and distribute it to audiences around the world.
Pitt and Jolie will produce alongside executive producers Chris Brigham (_Inception_), Holly Goline (_Unbroken_) and Michael Vieira (_Unbroken_).


Source: http://time.com/3851434/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-by-the-sea-unbroken-universal/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Los Angeles, 5-16-15.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Are those interior house pics from the previous owner?


----------



## NYC Chicky

BagOuttaHell said:


> Are those interior house pics from the previous owner?




Yes that's what the article says


----------



## Swanky

Her face looks different in that 1st pic, to me.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Her face looks different in that 1st pic, to me.



I think she's lost some hair. Her hairline is further back.


----------



## Alexenjie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think she's lost some hair. Her hairline is further back.


 
I think her hair looks thinner too.


----------



## Freckles1

Alexenjie said:


> I think her hair looks thinner too.




I would assume her body isn't producing as much estrogen now that she has had her ovaries removed. This could be part of the reason for her hair thinning???


----------



## bag-princess

Freckles1 said:


> I would assume her body isn't producing as much estrogen now that she has had her ovaries removed. This could be part of the reason for her hair thinning???





thank you!!!  she said that having that done meant she would be going through menopause and that is one of the things that they say happens at that time.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not sure her hair is why her face looks different to me. . .  her hair has been thinning for as long as she's been frail looking - for  a long time now.  But her face looks different to me


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She looks kind of like an Olsen twin in some of those pics. Maybe they all go to the same plastic surgeon and she just got a fresh round of injections?


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt recently came clean about that nasty wound beneath his left eye, attributing it to an accidental trip on the stairs in flip flops. 

However, the 51-year-old star looked fully healed and recovered as he arrived at Los Angeles International Airport on Friday. 

The heartthrob's face seemed much improved with no visible redness or puffiness while strolling through the terminal solo and without his wife Angelina Jolie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ury-accidental-trip-stairs.html#ixzz3aRNcOLwA


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I know I'm probably in the minority, but I've never thought either one of them were attractive. 
I could never figure out what Jennifer Aniston saw in him and Angelina has always seemed odd.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I've never thought so either. But at least Brad looked clean before.


----------



## Midge S

I never got what was supposed to be appealing about him, he has always looked like Kid Rock's slightly better looking  but just as grungy older brother.

I think that Angelina, however, has a face that is one in a million.


----------



## smashinstyle

I only find Brad Pitt attractive in that movie Troy - those abs and that long flowing blonde hair! lol totally not my usual type but for some reason I find him very handsome in that movie.


----------



## smashinstyle

I definitely think Angelina is beautiful though. perhaps she has a rather large head in proportion to her body, but I do find her very beautiful.


----------



## Croatia

smashinstyle said:


> I only find Brad Pitt attractive in that movie Troy - those abs and that long flowing blonde hair! lol totally not my usual type but for some reason I find him very handsome in that movie.




Giiirrrlll what about his *** in that movie??[emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## smashinstyle

Croatia said:


> Giiirrrlll what about his *** in that movie??[emoji28][emoji28]



LOL


----------



## Michele26

In those pictures they all look like they need showers.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Michele26 said:


> In those pictures they all look like they need showers.



I thought that exact same thing!


----------



## GoGlam

Wow he's 51!!!!!! Where did time go


----------



## dangerouscurves

Freckles1 said:


> I would assume her body isn't producing as much estrogen now that she has had her ovaries removed. This could be part of the reason for her hair thinning???







bag-princess said:


> thank you!!!  she said that having that done meant she would be going through menopause and that is one of the things that they say happens at that time.




That's what hormones replacement therapy is for.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> That's what hormones replacement therapy is for.



Some people who've had cancer or pre-disposed to get it may be advised not to take HRT.

My MIL was one of them.

Some cancers are hormone-dependent so it can be risky.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Some people who've had cancer or pre-disposed to get may be advised not to take HRT.
> 
> 
> 
> My MIL was one of them.




I see. Wow! That's not good.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt's 'World War Z 2' To Open Againt 'Fantastic Four 2' In Irony-Fueled Showdown*

Paramount/Viacom Inc. has announced that they are slotting _World War Z 2 _(or whatever they end up calling it) on June 9th, 2017. That is a release date already occupied by 20th Century Foxs _The Fantastic Four 2_ (or whatever they end up calling it). Obviously there is room for two would-be hitters on the same mid-June weekend. _World War Z _squared off against _Monsters University _and came out alright in late June of 2013. Of course, the Pixar sequel and the Brad Pitt vehicle were not necessarily chasing the same audience, but I digress. That these respective sequels are currently opening directly against each other is a little humorous and not a little ironic. Both are sequels to original films that suffered copious production hurdles and (allegedly) were outright nightmares to make.
At a glance, Paramounts aggressive dating would be another signal that _The Fantastic Four _reboot scheduled for August 9th is less-than-fantastic. As you surely know, there have been rumors and rumblings of big behind-the-scenes trouble in regards to _The Fantastic Four_. Director Josh Trank parted ways with the _Star Wars Anthology _film he was supposed to direct for Walt Disney allegedly due to what did or didnt occur on the set of the Fox comic book reboot. You can read all the gossipy details here, but for the sake of this discussion they are beside the point. The vast majority of would-be moviegoers dont necessarily care about backstage gossip and will choose to see or not see _The Fantastic Four _based on whether or not the marketing materials and/or source material makes the film look appealing. Moreover, if the film works despite whatever did or didnt happen behind-the-scenes, then the kerfuffle will be mere trivia as Fox counts its box office riches.
If that sounds familiar, it is because I wrote the same thing about _World War Z _almost two years ago to the day. There were months-upon-months of backstage scandal and gossip regarding the Brad Pitt adaptation of the cult favorite novel. There were alleged squabbles between Pitt and director Marc Forster, budget overruns, and an entire third act that was rewritten and reshot. However, in the end, audiences saw the previews that promised a big-budget zombie epic starring Brad Pitt and said Hmm, that looks fun and showed up accordingly. The film earned $66.4 million on its opening weekend for the third-biggest pure star vehicle debut ever behind Jim Carreys _Bruce Almighty _($67m) and Will Smiths _I Am Legend _($77m).
The surprisingly leggy film was dragged kicking-and-screaming across the $200 million domestic mark while it earned a massive $540m worldwide on a $195m budget, making it (not adjusted for inflation) Brad Pitts biggest grosser ever here and abroad. And now the sequel to the big movie that bucked the press and became a global smash anyway will be opening head-to-head against a sequel to another movie that is being preemptively declared Doomed! or at least in great peril thanks to whatever did or didnt happen during production. Maybe _The Fantastic Four _is indeed an artistic disaster and/or too arty or hard sci-fi to appeal to general moviegoers. Maybe it will turn out okay and will end up being relatively profitable anyway.
Obviously if the film crashes-and-burns Fox may not stick with said release date, although that is quite speculative and dependent on how the film is received. But the lessons of _World War Z_, all the bad buzz in the world cant top the combination of a solid trailer, an engaging premise, and a true A-level movie star, can be somewhat applied to _The Fantastic Four_. Josh Tranks sci-fi superhero movie opens on August 7th.  If the film works and opens based on the strength of its marketing (fans seem to like the second trailer, although I vastly prefer the creepy teaser) and the inherent interest in the property, then the production challenges will be irrelevant. Moreover, if the film does not work and doesnt connect, it will not matter why. Anyway, _World War Z _will open against _The Fantastic Four 2 _on June 9th, 2017. As always, well see.


Source: http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottme...us-fantastic-four-2-in-irony-fueled-showdown/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angie made Forbes most powerful women's list (again?)... At #54..

http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/26...makes-forbes-worlds-most-powerful-women-list/


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I thought World War Z was a really good movie for the genre. I'm looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I thought World War Z was a *really good movie for the genre. *I'm looking forward to the sequel.



I thought so to, I went in with the lowest of expectations and was pleasantly surprised. 

As you say it was a good movie for the genre and although I don't expect sparkling reviews it was unfairly ravaged by the critics and the behind the scenes production drama was unfairly exploited by the media.


----------



## Kim Jo

wow, That's a good news. Really like World War Z and looking forward for the the next part.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read that Shiloh is 9 today. Time flies

I remember when The View was discussing the news of her pregnancy during Hot Topics. Elisabeth H. was not happy. lol.

Happy B-day Shiloh. I know you are reading this.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's a long time to wait for a sequel. Although it will probably be here in no time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Sweetpea83 said:


> Angie made Forbes most powerful women's list (again?)... At #54..
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2015/05/26...makes-forbes-worlds-most-powerful-women-list/



I've always wondered how they arrive at these rankings. I wish they detailed how they quantify power. It would be interesting to see the metrics they use.


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've always wondered how they arrive at these rankings. I wish they detailed how they quantify power. It would be interesting to see the metrics they use.



Instagram followers!!111


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nyc, 5-26-15.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think it is cool that this far into his career he'll still accomodate fans.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think it is cool that this far into his career he'll still accomodate fans.



That shows what a great and a humble man he is. At least I see him that way.

He looks great.

Johnny Depp could take a tip or two from Brad.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..it's refreshing to see..


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think it is cool that this far into his career he'll still accomodate fans.





ITA!!  but also how he is not afraid to go out all by himeself.  i honestly thought they only did that in new orleans.


----------



## Swanky

I assume his bodyguard or someone is just out of the shot, much like the nanny's are usually.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I bet that gal will regret not pulling those shorts out of her bum.


----------



## smashinstyle

freespirit71 said:


> i bet that gal will regret not pulling those shorts out of her bum.




lol


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think it is cool that this far into his career he'll still accomodate fans.


He seems like a nice, normal guy (a very rich one)
His background and Angie's are so different but I guess it's working for them


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Cinamonn_girl said:


> That shows what a great and a humble man he is. At least I see him that way.
> 
> He looks great.
> 
> Johnny Depp could take a tip or two from Brad.



I don't know about recently but Johnny Depp was known for being super nice to fans. He would show up dressed as Jack Sparrow at hospitals and say hi to those waiting for him while he filmed. I also remember reading he gave local homeless men jobs as extras


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I don't know about recently but Johnny Depp was known for being super nice to fans. He would show up dressed as Jack Sparrow at hospitals and say hi to those waiting for him while he filmed. I also remember reading he gave local homeless men jobs as extras



I wasn't referring to that because I know Johnny is quite great to his fans, but I was referring to the way he looks these days. Terrible


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Happy bday Ang.

4-0


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Turns 40 - Her 40 Best Quotes*



 She's not just one of the most photographed women in the world, Angelina Jolie is also one of the most quoted. 
 From her wild child days in Hollywood to U.N. goodwill ambassador to  single motherhood to married mother of six, Jolie has kept us fascinated  all along the way. 

Angelina Jolie Rips United Nations for Inaction in Syria


Angelina Jolie Makes First Post-Surgery Appearance


Angelina Jolie Underwent Surgery to Have Ovaries Removed

  In honor of her 40th birthday today, we have rounded up 40 of her most memorable quotes. Check them out below: 

*On her past:* 
 1. "When other little girls wanted to be ballet dancers I kind of wanted to be a vampire." 
 2. "I've been reckless, but I'm not a rebel without a cause." 
 3. "I went through a period when I felt my film characters were having  more fun than I was. It might partly explain why I ended up tattooed or  doing certain extreme things in my life." 
 4. "I didn't die young. So I am very lucky. There are other artists and  people that didn't survive certain things... people can imagine that I  did the most dangerous, and I did the worst... for many reasons, I  shouldn't be here." 
 5. "I always felt caged, closed in, like I was punching at things that  weren't there. I always had too much energy for the room I was in." 
 6. "I was the punk outsider who nobody messed with. I was fearless. At 16, I graduated and moved out." 
 7. "If I didn't have my films as an outlet for all the different sides of me, I would probably be locked up." 
 8. "I don't see the point of doing an interview unless you're going to  share the things you learn in life and the mistakes you make. So to  admit that I'm extremely human and have done some dark things I don't  think makes me unusual or unusually dark. I think it actually is the  right thing to do, and I'd like to think it's the nice thing to do." 

 9."I'm not somebody that thinks about destiny and fate, but I don't walk away from it when something unfolds." 
*On Relationships:* 
 10. "I like everything. Boyish girls, girlish boys, the heavy and the  skinny. Which is a problem when I'm walking down the street." 
 11. "I like someone who is a little crazy but coming from a good place. I  think scars are sexy because it means you made a mistake that led to a  mess." 
 12. "It's my husband's blood...which is beautiful to me, you know? Some  people like diamonds around their necks or things like that. I think  that's beautiful. And it makes me, it's his life." -- while married to Billy Bob Thornton 
*On her life with Brad Pitt:* 
 13. "Im still a bad girl. I still have that side of me...its just in its place now...it belongs to Brad. Or...our adventures." 
 14. "Not a lot of people get to see a movie where their parents fell in  love. Whats going to be funny is when they think Mom and Dad are a  little bit cool. Because right now, were not cool Mom and Dad." 

 15. "I am very lucky with Brad. He is a real gentleman, but he is also a  real mans man. Hes got the wonderful balance of being an  extraordinary, great, loving father, a very, very intelligent man and  physically hes a real man." 
 16. "[Brad] has expanded my life in ways I never imagined. We built a  family. He is not just the love my life, he is my family. I hold that  very dear. I suppose what Ive learned from Brad is to be able to have  the kind of family whose happiness and well-being comes before your own.  Im very very grateful to have such a loving family, and I wouldnt  have that without him." 
 17. "Sometimes I think my husband is so amazing that I don't know why  he's with me. I don't know whether I'm good enough. But if I make him  happy, then I'm everything I want to be." 
 18. "Weve explained to them (our children) that our commitment when we  decided to start a family was the greatest commitment you could possibly  have. Once you have six children...youre committed." -- before she  married Pitt 
 19. "It's such a beautiful and sexy quality in a man when he takes his  responsibilities as a father very seriously. I still get very emotional  when I watch Brad play with the children -- he is so naturally devoted  and joyful around them." 

*On being a mom:* 
 20. "The great thing about having a bunch of kids is they just remind  you that you're the person who takes them to go poop! That's who you  are!" 

 21. "We want to make sure we don't build a family so big that we don't  have absolutely enough time to raise them each really well. Children are  clearly a commitment, a bigger commitment [than marriage]. It's for  life." 
 22. "With my family, I'm trying to raise them to have respect for all  people and make friends around the world and feel at home with the world  and really live a truly global [life] because I think it's what forms  them and it's really important to me." 
 23. "The center of my life is my kids. I woke up at 3 in the morning  with four kids with jet lag and two babies. I put myself together for a  few hours and go out. And then I go home. This is my job." 
*On being an actress and filmmaker:* 
 24. "I always play women I would date." 
 25. "I'm in shock. And I'm so in love with my brother right now, he just  held me and said he loved me." -- after winning the Oscar for best  supporting actress 
 26. "I like to hide behind the characters I play. Despite the public  perception, I am a very private person who has a hard time with the fame  thing." 
 27. "I became an actress because my mom wanted me to become an actress.  It took me until my mid-30s to realize I actually didn't. I actually  wanted to write and direct and be more involved in politics and  humanitarian issues. 

*On her work as a humanitarian:* 
 28. "I have so much in my life. I want to be of value to the world." 
 29. "Without pain, there would be no suffering, without suffering we  would never learn from our mistakes. To make it right, pain and  suffering is the key to all windows, without it, there is no way of  life." 
 30. "Wartime rape is a crime that thrives on silence and denial. We must  send a message around the world that there is no disgrace in being a  survivor of sexual violence, that the shame is on the aggressor." 
 31. "It is not enough to defend our values at home. We have to defend  them here, in the camps and in the informal settlements across the  Middle East, and in the ruined towns of Iraq and Syria." 
 32. "To be in any way a positive contribution, that's all anybody wants  to be. It's all I've ever wanted to be. I wanted to be an artist, be a  mother. You want to feel that in your life you've been of use, in  whatever way that comes out." 

*On herself:* 
 33. "I don't see myself as beautiful, because I can see a lot of flaws.  People have really odd opinions. They tell me I'm skinny, as if that's  supposed to make me happy." 
 34. "I'm not a hugger. People make fun of me. It's something that I have  a hard time with. If someone hugs me, I hold my breath. Snuggling,  cuddling, hugging, crying -- all that stuff makes me very  uncomfortable." 
 35. "Make bold choices and make mistakes. It's all those things that add up to the person you become." 
 36. "I've never lived my life in the opinion of others. I believe I'm a  good person. I believe I'm a good mom. But that's for my kids to decide,  not for the world." 
 37. "There's something about death that is comforting. The thought that  you could die tomorrow frees you to appreciate your life now." 
 38. "Life comes with many challenges. The ones that should not scare us  are the ones we can take on and take control of." -- after her double  mastectomy 
 39. "I went through what I imagine thousands of other women have felt. I  told myself to stay calm, to be strong, and that I had no reason to  think I wouldnt live to see my children grow up and to meet my  grandchildren." -- after having her ovaries removed because of cancer  fears 
 40. "I'm looking very much forward to growing older. I want to be an  exhausted older woman but with a very full life behind me and one still  going." 
 Happy Birthday Angelina!


Source: http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/angelina-jolie-turns-40-40-best-quotes/story?id=31343645


----------



## bisousx

She gives good quote.


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie and their brood are experienced travellers.

So it comes as no surprise that the family has a system to make it through the airport terminal as headache free as possible.

The 51-year-old actor and 40-year-old actress had their six children hold hands pair-by-pair as they made their way through the terminal at LAX on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hold-hands-walk-LAX-family.html#ixzz3cKuVJHAb


----------



## Sweetpea83

Those kiddos are getting so tall..especially Shiloh! Love this family..


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Usually Shiloh and Knox look alike but now I see it too in her sister.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Shiloh is gorgeous.


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous kids, beautiful family!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie want to buy a Greek island*

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie want to buy an island in Greece. 
 The  couple, who have six children, Maddox, 13, Pax, 11, Zahara, 10, Shiloh,  nine, and twins Knox and Vivienne, six, are reportedly thinking about  splashing out $4.7 million on the entire island of Gaia so they can  enjoy more private holidays together. 
 A source close to the  couple said: "Angie fell in love with it. It will need development, but  at that price they'll have no problem building the vacation home of  their dreams." 

The 43-acre island has secured planning permission for six villas. 
 The insider added to US OK! magazine: "The kids would finally be able to run around freely without worrying about paparazzi." 

The news follows reports the pair recently put their home in New Orleans on the market for $6.5 million. 
 The  couple acquired the property in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina,  which devastated the city, and Brad, 51, spent a lot of time there as  his foundation, Make It Right, helped with the rebuilding effort.


Source: http://www.washingtonpost.com/enter...d8188e-0ceb-11e5-951e-8e15090d64ae_story.html


----------



## zen1965

In light of the severe economic crisis and the unclear political consequences (--> grexit) I do not think Greece is the best option for buying property. Even if you are Hollywood A-listers mit gazillions of $ lining your pockets.


----------



## lizmil

^ I'm sure that amount is a drop in the bucket for them.  Maybe it will help Greece's economy.


----------



## HeidiDavis

I think little Vivienne is precious.  I love the name too!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

zen1965 said:


> In light of the severe economic crisis and the unclear political consequences (--> grexit) I do not think Greece is the best option for buying property. Even if you are Hollywood A-listers mit gazillions of $ lining your pockets.



They're doing the same thing they did in New Orleans. Buy on the cheap when the place is a dump and then sell it for a profit once it rebounds.


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos: 


Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are two of the world's most famous people.
But it's clear the Hollywood stars like to keep things as down-to-earth as possible for themselves and their brood of six children.
The famous family shunned a private jet or even the luxury of First Class in order to take a normal approach to travelling as they piled into an Air France plane on Saturday, going from the US to France, landing in Paris before taking a domestic trip down to Nice.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...MY-six-children-Paris-Nice.html#ixzz3cULbm8uC 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## Sassys

Not me. If I could afford first or business at all times (unless it was JetBlue and only one class). No way in hell I am flying coach.


----------



## Lounorada

Sassys said:


> Not me. If I could afford first or business at all times (unless it was JetBlue and only one class). No way in hell I am flying coach.


 
This!


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Sassys said:


> Not me. If I could afford first or business at all times (unless it was JetBlue and only one class). No way in hell I am flying coach.



There's no first class on the Paris - Nice flight, that's the reason for flying coach.


----------



## Sassys

Cinamonn_girl said:


> There's no first class on the Paris - Nice flight, that's the reason for flying coach.


 
Then my a$$ would be on a private jet or first class train ride. No way in hell, with their money, am I traveling coach.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ Why?


----------



## Sassys

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^ Why?


 
because if I can afford a better seat and peace of mine (no one on top of me), you better believe I am paying for it. Hell, If I am not flying American, I pay extra to board first (I get it for free on American with my credit card). I could care less about the food or the warm towels. I care about the elbow room, leg room and people not on top of me. I also care about not fighting for overhead space (since I never check bags).


Last time I was in coach, I had an aisle seat and a woman and her husband had the window and middle (she was in the middle). Every damn time this woman had to cough, she would cough in her left elbow, almost banging me in the face with her elbow. A person with common sense and courtesy, would have coughed in her right elbow toward her husband and not a stranger. I for one, would rather bang my husband than a stranger, but clearly I have manners and she didn&#8217;t. She also, kept, banging her arm into me, as she reached for her tissue in her left pocket. Again, a person with courtesy would have moved the tissue to your right pocket to bang your husband, not a stranger.


----------



## Docjeun

Oh give me a break, there is no flight other than coach on that run, but why they didn't go private is beyond me.


----------



## lh211

Sassys said:


> Then my a$$ would be on a private jet or first class train ride. No way in hell, with their money, am I traveling coach.



They've been put up front, and no doubt received VIP treatment by the airline anyway so this is one time coach wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## Sassys

lh211 said:


> They've been put up front, and no doubt received VIP treatment by the airline anyway so this is one time coach wouldn't be that bad.


 
If I HAD to fly coach with their money, I would buy two seats (window and middle), if It was just me traveling.


----------



## lh211

Sassys said:


> If I HAD to fly coach with their money, I would buy two seats (window and middle), if It was just me traveling.



I know that some airlines will block seats off - for example, for two of us sitting in a row of three they blocked the seat in between so we could have extra space. I guess it depends on airline loyalty status.

I have been on flights in business where there are more than 1 leg, and on the second plane there was no business class due it being a less popular destination and they just put us up front and priority boarded us, etc.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol They live a very charmed life I guess they gotta keep it regular for the kids once in a while.


----------



## Grace123

I love Angie's sunglasses on this trip. Also, her hair looks shiny, thicker and more healthy than it has in awhile. I do wish Brad would retire that hat tho.


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha well, yeah, obviously being in the same space with many other people is annoying but I don't see the problem of flying economy, especially for short trips.


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> Haha well, yeah, obviously being in the same space with many other people is annoying *but I don't see the problem of flying economy, especially* *for short trips*.


 
Ita..


----------



## HeidiDavis

Grace123 said:


> I love Angie's sunglasses on this trip. Also, her hair looks shiny, thicker and more healthy than it has in awhile. I do wish Brad would retire that hat tho.




I think Angie looks good too!  Personally I like her hair a little lighter, but overall she looks happy and somewhat healthier!  Yay!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt's 6 most radical career moves*

Prepare to stream!
Netflix has never been hotter: Brad Pitt is officially set to star as a four-star U.S. General in the Netflix Original _War Machine_, based on the Michael Hastings best-selling book _The Operators: The Wild and Terrifying Inside Story of America&#8217;s War in Afghanistan_. Netflix users will get first crack at the film once it hits the streaming screens next year (along with a few select theaters, you know, for extra street cred).
Pitt is easily the biggest star to swap the box office for the world of Netflix, Amazon Prime and Hulu, but his risky screen choices should come at no surprise.


*Here&#8217;s a look at eight of Pitt&#8217;s memorable moments in front of the camera:*

*1. Thelma and Louise*

media.giphy.com/media/MLijNNBGjbUs0/giphy.gif
 Pitt got a taste for the spotlight with his role in the 1991 film _Thelma and Louise_ as a charming bad boy. His daring good looks and shirtless performance wooed audiences across the nation, marking his first run-in with that pretty boy label (but certainly not his last).


*2. Fight Club*

media.giphy.com/media/Kgmb7GFFMveDK/giphy.gif
 We know better than to talk about this one, but Pitt&#8217;s never-before-seen gritty performance as Tyler Durden left audiences reeling. Any remnants of Pitt&#8217;s pretty boy career were wiped clean after his role the 1999 film.


*3. Mr. & Mrs. Smith*

media.giphy.com/media/14yIVxbGzdBxWE/giphy.gif
 Unbeknownst to him, Pitt found himself starring with his future wife Angelina Jolie in the 2005 hit _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_. The goofy action flick gave the typically serious actor a chance to play the silly role of a trained assassin plotting to kill his spouse &#8212; who has the same agenda on her mind.


*4. Megamind*

media.giphy.com/media/9A4SVyL1DuRkQ/giphy.gif
 Pitt made a cartoon-sized leap to the recording booth for the 2010 family-friendly animated flick _Megamind_. He voiced Metro Man, a superman-esc character opposite Megamind, the super-villain turned super-hero voiced by Will Ferrell.


*5. Moneyball*

media.giphy.com/media/fz5AdQ4raRcly/giphy.gif
 Pitt&#8217;s producing career took off after his work on _Moneyball_ (2011). Though the film was considered to be an underdog upon its release, it was nominated for six Academy Awards and four Oscars, including Best Motion Picture and Best Screen Play. &#8220;Every time we go into a film, it&#8217;s a miracle. So for whatever reason, perceived or real, I love an underdog story, I relate to an underdog story,&#8221; Pitt told USA TODAY. Pitt also received Oscar and Golden Globe nominations for his performance.


*6. 12 Years A Slave*

media.giphy.com/media/uwAcgyVdUx0c/giphy.gif
 Pitt continued to spread his producing wings with the risky 2013 film _12 Years a Slave_. Many wondered if audiences would go see such a brutal look at slavery. As we know now, the tenacious film was a hit, scoring Best Picture at the Oscar&#8217;s and the Golden Globes.


_War Machine_ is set to stream worldwide in 2016.



Source: http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2015/06/09/brad-pitts-6-most-radical-career-moves/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Brad but for the early part of his career he was just a pretty boy. IMO his acting greatly improved once he became a family man. I would say from the movie Babel and on.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I agree..I'm looking forward to his Netflix film..


----------



## NYC Chicky

I think I disagree ... Wasn't he in a river runs through it? And then legends of the fall


----------



## Ms Kiah

I will always love Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Their chemistry was electric. She looked gorgeous in that film and Kerry Washington had a small role too!


----------



## Yuki85

Love Mr. And Mrs. Smith


----------



## Sweetpea83

NYC Chicky said:


> I think I disagree ... Wasn't he in *a river runs through it*? And then legends of the fall




 Ah yes...great movie..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ms Kiah said:


> I will always love Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Their chemistry was electric. She looked gorgeous in that film and Kerry Washington had a small role too!


 
I watch it if I stumble across it on tv...it plays a lot on FX.


----------



## bag-princess

Ms Kiah said:


> *I will always love Mr. and Mrs. Smith.* Their chemistry was electric. She looked gorgeous in that film and Kerry Washington had a small role too!





ITA!!  "meet joe black" and "troy" are two of my fav's of his because he was so young and soooo delicious in them!!  oops - and of course "interview with a vampire"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've never thought he was that great of an actor, although admittedly I haven't seen a lot of his movies. Same with Angelina. We've talked about it in this thread before. You'd think they'd have more impressive resumes than they do. He's been very commercially successful though and Plan B has done well. I just heard he's producing an adaptation of Joyce Carol Oates' novel, _Blonde_. I'm interested in seeing that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I've never seen anyone look as good as he did on camera in Legends of the Fall. 

MAMS-I'm still waiting on an actors commentary/the real uncut dvd version because the chemistry from that movie is out of this world.


----------



## Sassys

Ms Kiah said:


> I will always love Mr. and Mrs. Smith. Their chemistry was electric. She looked gorgeous in that film and Kerry Washington had a small role too!


 
 Love that movie!!


----------



## zen1965

Kalifornia is a great film, and his performance was excellent. I also enjoyed Seven (although cannot recall much of him).


----------



## bhb2014

I LOVED Mr and Mrs Smith, specially extras features on the DVD 

My fave performances by Pitt is in Fight Club, God he ruled that film!


----------



## BPC

zen1965 said:


> Kalifornia is a great film, and his performance was excellent. I also enjoyed Seven (although cannot recall much of him).



I loved Kalifornia too. Also loved 12 Monkeys.


----------



## Swanky

She's looking better IMO. . .

*Pitt stop in Johannesburg: Angelina Jolie makes an appearance at African Union Summit on international tour*


 Angelina Jolie appeared at an African Union summit in South Africa on Friday. 
The  actress, who is also a U.N. special envoy on refugee issues, spoke  about rape as a weapon of warfare and asked African representatives to  support women's rights.
It  was the latest destination in a whistle-stop international tour for the  actress, who has visited the UK and France in the last week. 





Angelina Jolie at the African Union (AU) summit in Johannesburg on Friday 


Jolie had been invited to speak on women and conflict at the Sandton Convention Centre, on Friday.
She  shared a panel with the African Union Commission Chairwoman Nkosazana  Dlamini-Zuma, former British Foreign Secretary William Hague and  Senegalese activist Bineta Diop.
Zainab Bangura, who is the U.N.'s Special Representative on Sexual Violence in Conflict was also in attendance.
Jolie  said: 'There is a global epidemic of violence against women  both  within conflict zones and within societies at peace  and it is still  treated as a lesser crime and lower priority.





Jolie joined  Chairperson of the African Union (AU) Commission Nkosazana Dlamini-Zuma  and former British foreign secretary William Hague

'The  near-total impunity that exists worldwide for crimes against women in  conflict zones in particular, means that we are seeing more and more  armed groups turn to it as a weapon of choice: Women and girls are  bearing the brunt of extremists that revel in treating them  barbarically'
The Unbroken director was seen in a dark tweed Michael Kors dress and nude heels and her dark locks tied in a smart ponytail.
She  went on to pay tribute to African victims for their 'extraordinary  resilience, dignity and strength in the face of trials that would break  any of us.
'They  are some of the most formidable and impressive people I have ever met  and they deserve better than to be left alone to suffer,'




Jolie posed alongside Hague and Dlamini-Zuma before the panel began






 'There is a global  epidemic of violence against women  both within conflict zones and  within societies at peace  and it is still treated as a lesser crime  and lower priority'

Jolie closed her speech by saying that the solution needs to be pioneered by women themselves.
'We  need policies for long-term security that are designed by women,  focused on women, executed by women  not at the expense of men, or  instead of men, but alongside and with men,'
She  said 'There is no greater pillar of stability than a strong, free and  educated woman, and there is no more inspiring role model than a man who  respects and cherishes women and champions their leadership.'
According to The Telegraph  Hague, 54, vowed to use his 'unusual alliance' with Jolie to continue  fighting sexual violence in the worlds most troubled regions. 




The star's appearance drew a large crowd to the convention centres main auditorium





Jolie was appointed the role of Special Envoy in 2012

He  explained that he and the actress had accepted the invite - which was  rare for outsiders - to attend the summit in hopes of persuading the  mainly male African leaders to take responsibility for the epidemic.
Jolie was spotted catching a flight out of London on Thursday with her 11-year-old son Pax to head to South Africa.
It  had been speculated that the family were celebrating the actress'  recent 40th birthday at Kruger National Park's luxurious Singita Lebombo  Lodge. 




 Jolie went on to pay tribute  to African victims for their 'extraordinary resilience, dignity and  strength in the face of trials that would break any of us.'

It had been speculated that Jolie was heading to South Africa to  celebrate her recent 40th birthday at Kruger National Park's luxurious  Singita Lebombo Lodge.

Earlier  in the week Jolie and husband Brad Pitt stunned travellers on a flight  from Paris to Nice where they flew economy with their children.
The  couple and their children Maddox, 13, Pax, 11, Zahara, 10, Shiloh, nine  and six-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, dutifully lined up with their  fellow passengers for the quick flight as they travelled to their  estate Chateau Miraval in Correns. 
Jolie  was appointed the role of Special Envoy in 2012 and has been focusing  'on major crises resulting in mass population displacements; undertaking  advocacy and representing UNHCR and Guterres at the diplomatic level;  and engaging with decision-makers on global displacement issues.'
The country was abuzz after Jolie's arrival was revealed and it wasn't long before her name was trending.





    Understated: The actress wore a wool Michael Kors dress for the event 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Summit-international-tour.html#ixzz3csHV6LXD
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks beautiful..and classy.


----------



## gazoo

She looks like she's put on a bit of weight, and looks so much better for it.  And hey everyone, lookie, she's wearing a bra!!


----------



## Swanky

It's only noticeable when there's NO bra! lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She still looks ghastly IMO. It's a lot less shocking when she's more covered up though. I like her dress.


----------



## deacc

She looks great and she is even more beautiful inside.


----------



## MarvelGirl

deacc said:


> She looks great and she is even more beautiful inside.



Agree 1000%!


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> She looks beautiful..and classy.



Arms a little thin, but I agree, she looks good.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Looks a little healthier.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's just turned 40, is the mother of six children with husband Brad Pitt and has a booming career both in front of and behind the camera.

But 20 years ago things were very different for Angelina Jolie, who had yet to marry either Brad or her two previous husbands and was just starting out in Hollywood.

In new, never-before-seen photos, a young Angie is seen posing for some fun and flirty shots in Los Angeles taken as she geared up for the release of her breakthrough film Hackers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-celebrates-40th-birthday.html#ixzz3d5by2d7Q


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Disney Reportedly Wants To Make A 'Maleficent' Sequel With Angelina Jolie*

Get ready for more Maleficent.
Disney is reportedly planning a sequel to Angelina Jolie's "Maleficent." Linda Woolverton, who wrote the first live-action twist on the classic fairytale character, is in talks to pen the script for the new film.
While Deadline and The Wrap report that Woolverton will write the sequel with Jolie in mind, there's no word on whether the actress will reprise her magical character. Both point out that Jolie and sequels don't always mix. In the past, the actress has turned down the sequels to both the films "Salt" and "Wanted." However, Jolie did reprise her characters in the "Tomb Raider" and "Kung Fu Panda" sequels, so there is a chance she'd be interested in donning the horns again.
When USA Today asked Jolie about the possibility of returning for a sequel last year, the actress said, "Possibly." Jolie added, "I dont know. I enjoyed it. I just feel like we did this one thoroughly and I dont think thered be another. I feel like this is the one, if I was going to ever do a Disney one, this is the one I wanted to do." So is that the end of Maleficent as we know her? 
Reps for Disney and Jolie were not immediately available for comment.
For more, head to Deadline.


Source: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/06/16/maleficent-sequel_n_7593704.html


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sasha2012 said:


> She's just turned 40, is the mother of six children with husband Brad Pitt and has a booming career both in front of and behind the camera.
> 
> But 20 years ago things were very different for Angelina Jolie, who had yet to marry either Brad or her two previous husbands and was just starting out in Hollywood.
> 
> In new, never-before-seen photos, a young Angie is seen posing for some fun and flirty shots in Los Angeles taken as she geared up for the release of her breakthrough film Hackers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-celebrates-40th-birthday.html#ixzz3d5by2d7Q



These pictures remind me of Miley Cyrus lol!!!!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

peppermintpatty said:


> These pictures remind me of Miley Cyrus lol!!!!!



The last pic is giving me Edward Scissorhands vibes!


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chloe_chick999 said:


> The last pic is giving me Edward Scissorhands vibes!



I thought that too.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Here&#8217;s How Much Netflix Paid for Brad Pitt&#8217;s New War Movie*

*With a reported $60 million budget, it's said to be Netflix's biggest investment in a feature film to date*

Last week Netflix scooped up Brad Pitt&#8217;s upcoming movie _War Machine_, and now we know the price tag on this upcoming adaptation of the late Michael Hastings&#8217; book about Gen. Stanley A. McChrystal.


Netflix doesn&#8217;t share its budgets, but _The Hollywood Reporter_ cites an anonymous source who says the company was willing to invest the $60 million Pitt and director David Michod wanted for the movie. That&#8217;s more than double the figure in previous reports, which already called the project Netflix&#8217;s biggest investment in a feature film to date.


According to _THR_, other studios had wanted to lower the $60-70 million proposed budget. That prompted Michod and company to look elsewhere for a new home for the project, which is said to be an edgier comedy rather than a more straightforward, dramatic war movie with bigger appeal.


Pitt will play McChrystal, the former U.S. commander who resigned from his post in 2010 after his unflattering comments about Vice President Joe ***** and other White Officials were published in a _Rolling Stone_ article by Hastings. The journalist later published a book, _The Operators: The Wild and Terrifying Inside Story of America&#8217;s War in Afghanistan_, on which the movie is based.


Shooting begins in August for a 2016 release.


Source: http://time.com/3924627/netflix-war-machine-brad-pitt/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish Netflix would tell us when the stock split is happening.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina  and Shiloh!  Bond with a 12-Year-Old Refugee in Lebanon






It's a special mother-daughter trip for Angelina Jolie Pitt and 9-year-old Shiloh. The mom of six brought her daughter to Lebanon on Friday to spend time with a 12-year-old Syrian girl named Hala, whom Angelina met a year ago during a trip for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees. 

"Shiloh is very aware that I hold refugee families in high regard and has been asking to come on missions and meet them for many years," Jolie Pitt tells PEOPLE. "She had heard about Hala since my last visit to Lebanon, and has been wanting to meet her and her brothers and sisters."

She continues, "It was wonderful that they were able to meet, play together, and make friends. So many refugees are children. I've often heard them say that the most painful thing is not that they have lost their homes  it is that they have lost their friends." 

Hala, who has no parents, lives with her five brothers and sisters in a tented settlement in the Bekka Valley. Over 50 percent of the 1.2 million refugees in Lebanon are children. Hala's situation is unfortunately representative of a growing problem. UNHCR says over 60 million people worldwide are displaced  or one in every 122 people  is either a refugee, displaced, or seeking asylum, up from 51 million last year. 

"It was humbling and emotional to see Hala and her siblings again, and realize that their situation only becomes harder as time goes on, and aid for refugees is stretched beyond all limits," says Jolie Pitt. "Their memories of Syria are fading. They have stopped counting the days in displacement. Nothing is certain and they feel abandoned." 

She adds, "Upon leaving the family, Shiloh asked many questions. It is of course hard to explain all of the harsh realities of war and displacement. She said she felt sad, but was happy that she went and is looking forward to the next visit." 


After leaving Lebanon, Angelina and Shiloh are headed to Midyat Camp in Turkey to mark World Refugee Day on Saturday with UNHCR High Commissioner Antonio Guterres and meet with Syrian and Iraqi refugees before joining Brad Pitt and the rest of the family for Father's Day for a big celebration.


Source: People magazine


----------



## knasarae

That's great.  I'm glad the children are made aware at an early age of their mother's work.  Puts things in perspective for them as well as to how fortunate they are.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Turkey.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I love that she shares her work with her kids. That's a priceless legacy.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She's beautiful but in that one pic of her hands..scary.


----------



## bag-princess

ChanelMommy said:


> She's beautiful but in that one pic of her hands..scary.





have you ever seen pics of sarah jessica parker's hands???


----------



## Ms Kiah

I love that she continues to do work like this. It's not glam. It's not all about a red carpet or a charity auction on a yacht. 

She uses her celebrity in a good way instead of taking selfies in designer clothes all damn day.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ms Kiah said:


> I love that she continues to do work like this. It's not glam. It's not all about a red carpet or a charity auction on a yacht.
> 
> She uses her celebrity in a good way instead of taking selfies in designer clothes all damn day.


This..all day.


----------



## NYC Chicky

Ms Kiah said:


> I love that she continues to do work like this. It's not glam. It's not all about a red carpet or a charity auction on a yacht.
> 
> She uses her celebrity in a good way instead of taking selfies in designer clothes all damn day.




Reminds of princess di


----------



## stylemepretty

Shiloh looks like her son, not daughter.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It's such a sad, sad situation with the refugees. Displaced from their homes due to violence, living in makeshift in strange countries with no idea about what will happen to them. And more often than not other countries don't want them and/or they face violence and discrimination when they are allowed to enter. Bravo to Angie for spreading awareness about their plight and doing her bit for humanity. We take luxuries for granted. A slow internet connection is frustrating. Imagine not knowing when you can go home ever again.


----------



## lulu212121

Has she gotten anything done about any of the refugees anywhere? I know she's always shedding "light", but I have never heard anything that got done. I'm just wondering.


----------



## Ladybug09

Well considering she is *not *a World Leader, but just a UN spokesperson/Ambassador, I thought it was her job to 'shed light'...


----------



## zen1965

Ladybug09 said:


> Well considering she is *not *a World Leader, but just a UN spokesperson/Ambassador, I thought it was her job to 'shed light'...



Exactly!


----------



## Michele26

She does do a great job of shedding light.


----------



## lulu212121

Well, if her only job is to shed light then she does do that well.


----------



## Ladybug09

Set me on a search....



> United  Nations Goodwill Ambassadors are prominent individuals who _volunteer to  highlight important areas of the U.N.'s work_. Actors, athletes, authors  and musicians use their celebrity to _raise awareness of the issues _ faced by victims of poverty, famine, and violence worldwide. Goodwill  ambassadors make widely publicized visits to the world's most troubled  locales, and _make appeals on behalf of their people_.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ladybug09 said:


> Well considering she is *not *a World Leader, but just a UN spokesperson/Ambassador, I thought it was her job to 'shed light'...


 
Yep.


----------



## bag-princess

Ladybug09 said:


> Well considering she is *not *a World Leader, but just a UN spokesperson/Ambassador, I thought it was her job to 'shed light'...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt & Ryan Gosling Top GQ's Most Stylish Men List!*


*Brad Pitt* takes a selfie in a candid photo used on the cover of _GQ_&#8216;s July 2015 issue, on newsstands nationwide on June 30.
The 51-year-old actor is one of six guys who are topping the mag&#8217;s Most Stylish Men list. Also featured on it are *Ryan Gosling*, *Kanye West*, *Bradley Cooper*, *Pharrell Williams*, and *Jay Z*.
&#8220;This is not about the celebrities who spend the most cash on designer clothes or hire the best stylists. Instead, we were looking for guys who carry themselves through the world with confidence and originality. Men who follow their own spirit guides. (Something tells us *Kanye*&#8216;s is a peregrine falcon, but don&#8217;t ask us why.) Men who can teach us a thing or two about how to get dressed&#8212;and whose moves we most want to steal,&#8221; the magazine writes about the selections.
To read more about the list, visit GQ.com!


Source: http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/22/brad-pitt-ryan-gosling-top-gqs-most-stylish-men-list/


----------



## csre

I just love them sooooo much 

I wish Shi looked more like a girl, I mean, I know its her choice and I respect that, but she would be so pretty


----------



## Sweetpea83

*'Everyone got on splendidly': Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie enjoy afternoon tea meeting with Duke and Duchess of Cambridge*

Hollywood  royalty mixed with the real deal on Friday when Brad Pitt and Angelina  Jolie had tea with the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, Prince William and  Kate Middleton. 
According to Us Weekly, the two couples met for a private meeting in Kensington Palace.


It is the first time they have come together.


Angelina was in London having flown in earlier in the week to attend a lunch at the Foreign & Commonwealth Office.
It was part of her work on UK foreign policy and involvement in an ongoing campaign to end  sexual violence in war zones.
According to a source the meeting took place at around 3:45 pm on Friday.
Angelina, 40, was joined by husband Brad, 51, and they went to Kensington Palace for their chat.
The Royal couple were said to be 'really excited' about the afternoon tea, 
The  Duke and Duchess, according to the source, were joined by their son  Prince George - who will be two years old in July, but the Jolie-Pitts  children were not present.
The Hollywood pair brought a special gift for their daughter Princess Charlotte, who was born in May.
'Everyone got on splendidly' said the source. 
'Brad and Angelina spent much longer with the Duke and Duchess than planned. They ended up staying for almost a few hours.' 
The insider added: 'They discussed their shared interest in combatting the illegal wildlife trade.' 
It was the first time meeting for the foursome. In 2014 they all attended the BAFTA awards but didn't cross paths.


Last week  Angelina - who serves as a Special Envoy of the United Nations High  Commissioner for refugees - visited Turkey to mark World Refugee Day.
While there she took daughter Shiloh, nine, to visit a camp for Syrian refugees in Mardin Midyat, southeastern Turkey.  
Angelina and U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees Antonio Guterres met Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan in the city.
She also attended a Ramadan fast-breaking dinner at a nearby camp and visited refugees.
It  was Jolie's third visit to Turkey since 2011, when the conflict in  Syria began. The war has displaced more than 3million refugees, or  almost a fifth of the pre-war population.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rnoon-tea-meeting-Duke-Duchess-Cambridge.html



​​

​​


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Wait... is it true? Are all of those rumours about them getting a divorce now really true or?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looks like just gossip..those sites that are reporting it aren't very credible sources..


----------



## csre

Yeah, I guess their stories get a lot of traffic and that's why they keep making them up. Just like the years talking about Aniston. It just sells


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chris Martin appeared to confirm he is working on music for another Angelina Jolie movie on Saturday, when he joined the Hollywood star and her husband Brad Pitt at London recording studio, Air.
The laidback Colplay frontman previously joked that he'd been held hostage when Jolie put a collaboration idea on the table, but looked more than obliging in Hampstead at the weekend.
Angelina, 40, arrived looking highly glamorous in aviator shades and dainty nude heels, making an elegant exit from the same ride as her smartly-dressed husband, 51.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...in-London-recording-studio.html#ixzz3eZ7Iv1u2 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Ladybug09

Love her look there.


----------



## deacc

Loving Brad's hair!


----------



## AEGIS

for some reason--i don't ever see them getting divorced despite the messy origins of their relationship


----------



## emchhardy

I'm digging Brad's hair as well - and that's a statement because I don't normally like nor do I think many men could get away with that look - and he looks hot.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

AEGIS said:


> for some reason--i don't ever see them getting divorced despite the messy origins of their relationship




I don't think either of their careers' can afford another divorce. They worked hard to build their current image. They're not gonna risk that.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lax, 7-5-15.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## knasarae

Man, what a circus.  I like that the kids always hold hands to help keep the family together amidst all the chaos.  Knox looks so much like Shiloh.


----------



## KatsBags

Maddox is cooler than his Dad... to me, that's saying a lot! Go Maddox!


----------



## jun3machina

are her aviators tom ford or rayban? the kids look like triplets!


----------



## deacc

Maddox rocking in style as usual.  Shiloh proudly wearing her UNHCR hat and Viv continues to be Angie's shadow.


----------



## pinkfeet

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think either of their careers' can afford another divorce. They worked hard to build their current image. They're not gonna risk that.



I don't see Angie as a type to stay in a marriage  she is not happy with for ANY reason. If she wants out she will find a way to get out and use her fantastic PR team to make it work out ok.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I think they are/were successful in their own right even before they got hitched. They would be fine career wise if they did divorce..


----------



## Ladybug09

pinkfeet said:


> I *don't see Angie as a type to stay in a marriage  she is not happy with for ANY reaso*n. If she wants out she will find a way to get out and use her fantastic PR team to make it work out ok.


 Yup. That's why I never responded to those comments.


----------



## sdkitty

pinkfeet said:


> I don't see Angie as a type to stay in a marriage  she is not happy with for ANY reason. If she wants out she will find a way to get out and use her fantastic PR team to make it work out ok.


agree


----------



## csre

I know it is hard to tell just from pics, but they seem pretty happy to me most of the time 
Vivian is SO pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Pitt Meets an Adorable Cheetah Cub Named After Shiloh*

On a recent trip to Namibia, Angelina Jolie Pitt secured the sweetest gift for her daughter Shiloh. 

The actress, 40, visited the country's Naankuse Foundation, a nonprofit dedicated to protecting native wildlife and stopping human-animal conflict in Africa. 

The foundation has a special relationship with the Jolie-Pitt family. In 2010, four years after Shiloh was born in Namibia, mom and dad created the Shiloh Jolie-Pitt Foundation to help the Naankuse Wildlife Sanctuary with its efforts. 

So, when the nonprofit recently welcomed three new baby cheetah cubs into its protection, staff decided to return the favor in the cutest way possible. The foundation named one of the cubs after Shiloh Jolie-Pitt, giving the names Wonder and Odyssey to the other babies. 


Jolie had a chance to meet the cheetahs face to furry face during her travels, but daughter Shiloh will have to wait. This doesn't mean the 9-year-old isn't acquainted with her cheetah kin. 



"Shiloh watches videos of the cubs as they are growing. She loves that little cheetah Shiloh has a tough and independent nature, and cannot wait to visit Naankuse and meet them herself," Jolie Pitt told the foundation.  

We can't wait until the two Shilohs have their adorable moment together under the African sun. 

Source: http://www.peoplepets.com/people/pets/article/0,,20935786,00.html


----------



## Lounorada

OMG, the cheetah cubs!!! Adorable


----------



## Grace123

She really looks like her mom in that last picture of the trio.


----------



## ByeKitty

Aw, they all look great! Some may think of Angelina as a phony but I like her. She is a great ambassador for UNHCR, seems very active and engaged in that role.


----------



## HeidiDavis

ByeKitty said:


> Aw, they all look great! Some may think of Angelina as a phony but I like her. She is a great ambassador for UNHCR, seems very active and engaged in that role.


 
I like her too!  Every time I see her in an interview, I am impressed with how articulate, intelligent, and sensitive she is.  And she has the most perfect, beautiful facial features!


----------



## Sweetpea83

HeidiDavis said:


> I like her too!  *Every time I see her in an interview, I am impressed with how articulate, intelligent, and sensitive she is.*  And she has the most perfect, beautiful facial features!



I think so too!


----------



## deacc

HeidiDavis said:


> I like her too!  Every time I see her in an interview, I am impressed with how articulate, intelligent, and sensitive she is.  And she has the most perfect, beautiful facial features!


----------



## bag-princess

pinkfeet said:


> *I don't see Angie as a type to stay in a marriage  she is not happy with for ANY reason. *If she wants out she will find a way to get out and use her fantastic PR team to make it work out ok.



i agree!




HeidiDavis said:


> I like her too!  Every time I see her in an interview,* I am impressed with how articulate, intelligent, and sensitive she is. * And she has the most perfect, beautiful facial features!





yea she is one of the few people that i could listen to them talk about anything.   and she has the most beautiful eyes!


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> Aw, they all look great! Some may think of Angelina as a phony but I like her. She is a great ambassador for UNHCR, seems very active and engaged in that role.


I agree
Whatever she may have done in her past personal life, you can't fake all those Unicef activities she's done.


----------



## ByeKitty

sdkitty said:


> I agree
> Whatever she may have done in her past personal life, you can't fake all those Unicef activities she's done.


It's unhcr though, not unicef! Specifically for refugees rather than children


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> It's unhcr though, not unicef! Specifically for refugees rather than children


OK......I just know she's made many trips to godforsaken places
thanks


----------



## Ladybug09

sdkitty said:


> OK......I just know she's made many trips to godforsaken places
> thanks


LOL

SDKitty and ByeKitty, I used to get you 2 confused back in the day cause you both have kitty in your handle.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ladybug09 said:


> LOL
> 
> SDKitty and ByeKitty, I used to get you 2 confused back in the day cause you both have kitty in your handle.



I sometimes get confused too


----------



## sdkitty

ByeKitty said:


> I sometimes get confused too


well, good we are in agreement - at least on this one


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> I sometimes get confused too





sdkitty said:


> well, good we are in agreement - at least on this one


LOL!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Touching video in link...*

*An Emotional Reunion: Watch Angelina Jolie Pitt and Shiloh Visit a Syrian Refugee Family*

Last month, Angelina Jolie Pitt fulfilled one of her daughter Shiloh's wishes  to go on a humanitarian trip with her mother, so she could meet the people she hears about at home. "Shiloh is very aware that I hold refugee families in high regard and has been asking to come on missions and meet them for many years," Jolie told _PEOPLE_ in June on a trip to honor World Refugee Day.  

In a *new video*, Jolie Pitt and her 9-year-old daughter sit down with one special girl, Hala, and her family, as they tell their tale of survival and hardship in a refugee camp. 

"When I met Hala in 2014, they had arrived in Lebanon as refugees," Jolie Pitt says in the video. "One year later, I'm back with my daughter Shiloh to see how life has been." 

It's an emotional reunion for the two, as they share a long embrace when they first see each other, with a smiling Shiloh looking on. "How have you been? Have you been drawing?" Jolie asks the young girl.  

Hala and her family are just eight of 60 million people  that's one in every 122  displaced from their homes in the world today. Currently, the biggest single source of the refugee flow is Hala's home country of Syria, with over 4 million people fleeing from the ongoing crisis in that country to Turkey, Lebanon and Jordan. Over 50 percent of the 1.2 million refugees in Lebanon are children. In addition, more than 7.6 million people are currently displaced within Syria, many of whom are difficult to reach due to circumstances and location. 

Hala and her brother recall that they "started to hear the bombs dropping" one night. As they were racing away, "suddenly we saw the house falling down on our mother." Left orphaned, they headed to Lebanon in search of safety, food and shelter. 


Jolie Pitt, who has worked for the United Nations refugee agency since 2001, told PEOPLE in June, "Their memories of Syria are fading. They have stopped counting the days in displacement. Nothing is certain and they feel abandoned."  

In addition, she said, "as a refugee, you cannot legally work in a host country. As a refugee, you learn how the world feels about you. You know if your suffering causes outrage and compassion  or if it is mostly ignored. Families like [Hala], living in Lebanon without parents, on half food rations and paying $100 a month to live in a tent  they know." 

Before departing, Jolie Pitt pledged to return  possibly with her daughter. "Upon leaving the family, Shiloh asked many questions. It is of course hard to explain all of the harsh realities of war and displacement. She said she felt sad, but was happy that she went and is looking forward to the next visit." 




Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-pitt-shiloh-visit-refugees-lebanon-video


----------



## Sweetpea83

Glendale, CA..7-10-15.


----------



## Sweetpea83

.


----------



## csre

There is always something about Pax that gives me different vibes, it's like he doesn't seem happy like the rest of the kids. There's just something about him....


----------



## peppermintpatty

csre said:


> There is always something about Pax that gives me different vibes, it's like he doesn't seem happy like the rest of the kids. There's just something about him....



+1

Shiloh looks like she is sleep walking lol. She is just so pretty, but looks so tired


----------



## Swanky

Some people just look serious, don't have a natural happy resting face.


----------



## Sasha2012

The family had just celebrated twins Knox and Vivienne's seventh birthday with an ice skating outing on July 12th.

However, it seems the lucky pair also got a shopping trip in honor of their special day, as they were spotted out with mom Angelina Jolie on Sunday.

The 40-year-old was seen walking side-by-side with her twins as they left BookStar in Studio City, California, with each child carrying a tote full of goodies.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...following-seventh-birthday.html#ixzz3gOLPyXgS


----------



## Grace123

Those twins are just darling. I love that bag too.


----------



## Sarahs12

Love that bag I'd?


----------



## ChanelMommy

I cannot believe her youngest are 7!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie to work with son Maddox in new film for Netflix*

Actress and humanitarian Angelina Jolie will soon be back in the director's seat. Jolie, who was nominated for a Critics' Choice Award for her directorial work on 2014's "Unbroken," is set to call the shots on a new Netflix film. 


  And she won't be the only member of the Jolie-Pitt family to join the project!


While she'll be directing the adaptation of "First They Killed My Father: A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers," a memoir from Cambodian activist Loung Ung, son Maddox will be there, too. 


  It's still unclear what exactly Jolie and Brad Pitt's eldest son will do, but a press release from Netflix reveals he will be "involved in the production of the film." 


  Maddox was born in Cambodia. 


"I was deeply affected by Loung's book," Jolie said in the release. "It deepened forever my understanding of how children experience war and are affected by the emotional memory of it. And it helped me draw closer still to the people of Cambodia, my son's homeland." 


  Loung was a child during Pol Pot's deadly regime in Cambodia, and her story offers a personal perspective of what it was like to survive the Khmer Rouge years. 
  "It is a dream come true to be able to adapt this book for the screen," Jolie added, "and I'm honored to work alongside Loung and filmmaker Rithy Panh." 


  As for Loung, she said she's known Jolie since 2001 and "immediately, I trusted Angelina's heart." 


  Production on "First They Killed My Father" will begin later this year. 


  Jolie will direct and star alongside another member of the family  husband Pitt  in her next film, "By the Sea," which is set to hit theaters in November. 


Source:http://www.today.com/parents/angelina-jolie-work-son-maddox-new-film-netflix-t34441


----------



## Sweetpea83

LAX airport, 7-26-15.


----------



## Jeanek

He's hot


----------



## SpeedyJC

ByeKitty said:


> Aw, they all look great! Some may think of Angelina as a phony but I like her. She is a great ambassador for UNHCR, seems very active and engaged in that role.



I like her too. I don't know why people think she is a phony. She does so much good work to help people all over the world and she seems to really enjoy it, at least to me she does anyways.


----------



## emchhardy

I haven't seen Brad look this smoking hot (I'm loving the short hair, for one)  in a while.  Wow!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Pitt Makes an Emotional Return to Her Son Maddox's Home Country Cambodia*

It's the country that changed her life, so Cambodia will always be a special place for Angelina Jolie Pitt.  

The star and special envoy to the UN Refugee Agency returned to Cambodia  where she filmed her breakout role in 2001's _Lara Croft: Tomb Raider_, and adopted her son Maddox in 2002  to check in on her two charitable organizations and begin production on her next directorial effort. 

Over the next several months, the director will begin filming an adaptation of former child soldier Loung Ung's book _First They Killed My Father_  on location in Cambodia. The memoir details Ung's memories of growing  up under the Khmer Rouge regime's genocide in the 1970s, which left 1.7  million people dead. 



Jolie Pitt wrote the screenplay with Ung, having developed a close friendship with the author after reading her book.  




"The intent of this project is not to revisit the horrors of the  war but to bring to the screen characters that people around the world  will identify with and empathize with, and help to teach people about  this country that I love and respect, and the Cambodian culture and  family life I so admire," Jolie Pitt told local newspaper _In Phnom Penh_. 

"The film will be shot from the child's perspective," she said,  adding that it will be made with locals, featuring a "Cambodian cast and  crew and in the Cambodian language."   

Pre-production is expected to last until November, as Jolie Pitt plans  to research the events detailed in Ung's novel to ensure the film is  historically accurate. Shooting is currently scheduled from November to  January. 

"Because Loung was so young during this time, we will be working  with the Bophana Center and other historians and speaking with many  people who went through the war to make sure the events in the film are  depicted correctly," she explained. 

In the above photograph, obtained exclusively by PEOPLE, Jolie Pitt is  reviewing historical footage of the reign of the Khmer Rouge with Rithy  Panh, who is assisting with the production. 

Jolie Pitt is also enlisting the help of her oldest son, Maddox,  13, in the production. "Maddox will be on set every day after school  and involved behind the scenes," she confirmed to the Associated Press. 

While visiting the country, Jolie Pitt also updated the progress  of two of her longest-running charities, the Maddox Jolie-Pitt  Foundation and the Maddox Chivan Children's Center, both of which she is  hoping will be run one day by her son. 

The MJP Foundation, now in its 12th year of operation, helps  nearly 7,000 people living in Samlout, a remote, post-conflict area of  Cambodia. By last year, they had treated more than 64,000 medical cases. 

The foundation focuses on women and family issues including  maternal health, education, and athletics. In fact, during her visit,  Jolie Pitt "played with children enjoying the new sports field, the  first in the community." 

In addition, the foundation also serves as a conservation  organization, aiming to help protect the rainforests and the various  species of elephants, leopards and other animals who inhabit those  grounds.  

Jolie Pitt also visited the Maddox Chivan Children's Center, which  focuses on helping children affected by HIV. Located in a suburb of  Phnom Penh, the center helps kids who are HIV-positive, are living in a  family with an HIV-positive relative, or have been orphaned due to the  disease.  

They're offered medical, educational, psychological, social, and nutritional support. 

The program pioneered educational activities "focused on helping  children to make up time lost in school due to illness or a parent's  illness and are also focused on enrichment activities, horseback riding,  dance and music." 

Calling her trip a success, Jolie Pitt told the local paper, "I  hope to be led by the people of Cambodia to tell their story in the best  way possible. So I look forward to people coming forward to help me  further understand what they feel it is important to tell. 

Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-visits-cambodia-charities-new-film


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie and son Pax today met the children who have fallen victim to an ethnic war in a troubled Burmese state as part of her mission to improve human rights in the troubled country.
After meeting high-ranking government officials in the corridors of power yesterday, today they moved on to Kachin state, a troubled area marred by extreme poverty and decades of violence.
They met some of the thousands of people who have fallen victim to the violent civil war in the region, now living in squalid conditions at Jam Mai Kaung IDP camp in Myitkyina, capital city of Kachin.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ent-civil-war-refugee-camp.html#ixzz3hOx8LWgB 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## skarsbabe

Wouldn't it be fun to be her child for like a week, maybe a month? Gosh they must have interesting lives.


----------



## Ladybug09

she needs a little color in the face thee....looking a little skeleton/corpse-ish.


----------



## Freckles1

Man I just don't think she looks good/healthy


----------



## lanasyogamama

I agree


----------



## Michele26

It's heartbreaking to see those children.


----------



## keodi

Michele26 said:


> It's heartbreaking to see those children.



I agree


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie has paid a visit to a Buddhist monastery and was pictured bowing to some young monks during the third day of her UN visit to Burma. 
The actress and humanitarian campaigner was there to meet with religious leaders from the Myanmar Interfaith Group in Yangon.
She was also taken to watch a project run by Yaung Chi Thit - meaning 'New Life' - Voters Education Group which is aimed at protecting young people from political violence and getting them involved in democracy.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ng-novice-monks-trip-Burma.html#ixzz3hVU1I0uM 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sweetpea83

Guy Ritchie's wedding, 7-30-15.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Angie never goes to his buddies weddings, lol.  Didn't he go to Clooney's solo also?  Or did he not go... can't remember.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Angie is awesome!


----------



## Swanky

*The queen of Hollywood meets The Lady of Burma: Angelina Jolie and  freed democracy campaigner Aung San Suu Kyi visit Burmese factory women  together*



*Angelina Jolie is on a four-day tour of Burma to visit the country's refugees, who are living in 'squalid, dire conditions'*
*The Oscar-winning actress met with female workers at a factory in Burma's largest city, Yangon, on her four-day tour*
*Jolie is also a special envoy for the UN High Commissioner for Refugees, and has been visiting areas struck by civil war*
*She has also met with President Thein Sein in capital Naypyidaw and visited Buddhist monks during the tour of Burma*

Angelina Jolie has visited a Burmese factory to meet with female workers in the hope of learning more about their difficult living conditions.
The  Hollywood actress, now a special envoy for the UN High Commissioner for  Refugees, is on the last day of a four-day visit to the south-east  Asian nation.
She  joined Burma&#8217;s opposition leader and democracy campaigner Aung San Suu  Kyi - known as The Lady of Burma - for the visit, to witness first-hand  the 'squalid and dire' conditions the employees live in.







 
Difficult  conditions: Angelina Jolie (centre right) with Burma's opposition leader  and democracy campaign Aung San Suu Kyi (centre left) on a visit to a  women's factory in Burma's largest city of Yangon





 
The  Oscar-winning actress, pictured here with opposition leader known as The  Lady of Burma (right), said her first visit to Burma has been  eye-opening, and made clear to her how vulnerable the women living in  the areas affected by civil war are to human rights abuses




Most  of the women, with whom they met on the outskirts of an industrialised  zone in Burma&#8217;s largest city Yangon, live in cheap hostels and are  vulnerable to sexual violence, trafficking and other human rights  violations.
The Oscar-winning star also toured inside the factory and spoke to a number of the women who work there.
The actress travelled to Kachin state earlier this week, accompanied by her son Pax, on her first visit to Burma.
Kachin  state is home to more than 10,000 displaced people since a ceasefire  between Burma&#8217;s government and ethnic rebels broke down in 2011. 





 
Angelina Jolie has visited female workers at a factory in Burma's  largest city of Yangon, on a four-day tour of Burma





 

Although  she met with representatives of the minority Rohingya Muslim community,  it is unlikely that she will be able to travel to western Rakhine  state, where more than 100,000 of the Rohingya people live in  apartheid-like conditions in camps.
This  visit underlined the vulnerability of women and girls living in  protracted conflict situations to sexual violence, trafficking, and  other human rights violations. 
Angelina Jolie 

A  visit to the area, where people live in squalid conditions, had been  planned, but downpours from Cyclone Komen have closed the region&#8217;s  airports and left large parts inaccessible.  
World  attention has recently turned to the plight of stateless Rohingya  Muslims, who have been trafficked from Burma and Bangladesh on board  overcrowded boats.
Dozens  of graves as well as pens probably used as cages for Rohingya have been  found in abandoned jungle camps on both sides of the Thailand-Malaysian  border.
The  U.N. has said that about half of the Southeast Asian migrants from  recent months are Rohingya Muslims fleeing persecution in Burma. 
Jolie  spent her first day meeting with politicians, including President Thein  Sein in capital Naypyidaw before heading to Kachin state in the north  on Thursday, where civil war has raged since 2011. 
Burma  - also known as Myanmar - has only recently emerged from decades of  military rule, with power being handed to Thein Sein's quasi-civilian  government in 2011. 
More  than a dozen ethnic minority groups have been fighting for greater  autonomy since the country attained independence from Britain, 67 years  ago, and several of these civil wars are ongoing. 
Estimates say that more than 1,000 people have been killed in the violent conflict. 
In  a statement released yesterday by the British embassy, she said: &#8216;This  visit underlined the vulnerability of women and girls living in  protracted conflict situations to sexual violence, trafficking, and  other human rights violations.
&#8216;It was moving and humbling to meet survivors of sexual violence in Kachin State.&#8217;  
She  said local aid groups were working hard to help victims, but added  there was 'an urgent need for more medical assistance and legal and  psychosocial support' as well as a 'strong legal framework to ensure all  perpetrators of sexual violence are held accountable'. 
She added in a statement to People: &#8216;The situation for the displaced inside this country is extremely serious. 

 * YEARS OF PERSECUTION OF THE MINORITY ROHINGYA MUSLIM POPULATION THANKS TO ETHNIC WARS IN BURMA*

The origins of the Rohingya Muslims are still widely debated.
The  Rohingyas claim that they originate from the Rakhine state, which saw  some of the worst religious violence in the June 2012 riots.
But  the government insists that the Rohingya are Bengali migrants who  illegally entered the country, which is why the government is refusing  to accept the Rohingya as citizens.
The ethnic conflict &#8211; in a nation that is home to 17 ethnic armies &#8211; has sent thousands fleeing throughout Southeast Asia.
Ethnic riots were sparked in June 2012 between the minority Rohingya Muslims and the Buddhist majority.
The worst violence was seen in the impoverished state of Rakhine, near the Bangladesh border, which the Rohingya call home.
Human  Rights Watch says that: &#8216;After violence erupted between Arakanese  Buddhists and the long-persecuted Rohingya Muslims, state security  forces took part in abuses against the Rohingya.&#8217;
This  week Burma has resumed a controversial process that could see  citizenship granted to the Rohingya people, who have been without an  official country for years. 






 

First Burma  visit: Angelina Jolie first visited Burmese refugees in Thailand in 2002  and has followed the country's situation ever since

&#8216;One  man I met expressed his concerns by saying he was afraid that in years  to come his community would be found only in history books &#8211; and that  the lack of medicine and healthcare is a top priority.&#8217;
The  Hollywood star first visited Burmese refugees in Thailand in 2002, and  has taken a keen interest in the situation ever since.  
Jolie's visit comes after an invitation from opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi, according to the British Embassy.
Officials  from the embassy are working with the actress as part of the Preventing  Sexual Violence Initiative, which promotes prosecutions of sexual  violence perpetrators.
Jolie  flew to Myanmar after a brief visit to Cambodia where she plans to  direct a film for Netflix about Cambodia's Khmer Rouge regime seen  through the eyes of a war-scarred child.
She was accompanied for that portion of the trip by her 14-year-old son Maddox, who was adopted from Cambodia.   





 
Jolie flew  to Burma after a brief visit to Cambodia where she plans to direct a  film for Netflix about Cambodia's Khmer Rouge regime seen through the  eyes of a war-scarred child





 
Jolie is an avid campaigner for human rights, and Aung San Suu Kyi (left) campaigns for democracy in Burma


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ampaigner-Aung-San-Suu-Kyi.html#ixzz3hZrA1go3
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Star1231

Gosh she is beautiful inside and out.


----------



## Alexenjie

Brad did not go to George Clooney's wedding. Apparently Angie prefers that Brad keeps most of his male friends as people to spend time with, without her or their kids. 

It's okay that they don't combine every piece of their lives. I think happy couples often like to do separate things with people other than their spouses.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Exclusive Photos of Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pitt's New Movie By the Sea! Why It Made Her Appreciate Him 'Even More'*

It's been 10 years since Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pitt fell for each other on the set of _Mr. and Mrs. Smith_  beginning their love story and later cementing them as one of Hollywood's most powerful couples  but now the stars are reuniting on screen in the new romantic drama _By the Sea_.  

Set in France during the 1970s, _By the Sea_ tells the story of a struggling marriage between Vanessa (Jolie Pitt), a former dancer, and her writer husband, Roland (Pitt). "It focuses on three couples, all at different stages in their lives," the 40-year-old mom of six tells PEOPLE in this week's issue. "And at its center are the questions of what happened to Roland and Vanessa and why they are in the place they are now." 


Now Jolie Pitt is sharing behind-the-scenes photos from the set, and opening up about what it's like to work with her husband again after all these years.  

The couple, who are coming up on their one-year wedding anniversary, traded in a typical newlywed celebration of private vacation time for an "unconventional" honeymoon, as Jolie Pitt describes it. The whole family, including their six children, jetted off to the Mediterranean nation of Malta to begin filming the '70s drama.  


Jolie Pitt wore numerous hats while working on set, acting as the writer, director and star of the film. "It was difficult to be both inside and outside of the scenes, to be able to give directions," she explains.  

The couple have no problem working together as parents and philanthropic partners, but for Jolie Pitt, taking on the role of director and giving Pitt, 51, instructions was not an easy task. 



"It was hardest [when] I was directing our fight scenes," she says.  

But finding new ways to overcome this challenge only brought the couple closer together. 



"I understand and appreciate his creative process and his work ethic even more than before," she adds.  

_By the Sea_ hits theaters Nov. 13.  



Source: http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-new-movie-by-the-sea-photos


----------



## Swanky

Wow, she's all head in that bottom pic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Does anybody else think those pictures look a little ridiculous?


----------



## Sweetpea83

What's ridiculous about them? Just curious..


----------



## BadAzzBish

Sweetpea83 said:


> What's ridiculous about them? Just curious..



Imo...this looks like a cheap rip off of a Burton /Taylor movie.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BadAzzBish said:


> Imo...this looks like a cheap rip off of a Burton /Taylor movie.




Yes something like that. I'm getting like low budget seventies porn vibes from those shots.


----------



## csre

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yes something like that. I'm getting like low budget seventies porn vibes from those shots.


 
Buawjajajaja so funny


----------



## scarlet555

she looks gorgeous


----------



## bagsforme

She must do peels or lasers on her face.  Its always so shiny.


----------



## ByeKitty

Well Burma has a tropical climate, so...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*TRAILER in link*

*Angelina Jolie Pitt and Brad Pitt Are a Couple in Crisis in First Trailer for By the Sea*

The first sneak peek of Angelina Jolie Pitt and Brad Pitt's long-awaited on-screen reunion is finally here. 

The _By the Sea_ trailer, released on Thursday, shows the power couple acting side by side for the first time in 10 years. They last shared the screen in 2005's _Mr. and Mrs. Smith_. 

In the highly anticipated teaser for their new film, which Jolie Pitt also wrote and directed, the husband and wife team set a much more dramatic tone than in their first endeavor as costars. 

Set in 1970s France, _By the Sea_ tells the story of a struggling marriage between Vanessa (Jolie Pitt), a former dancer, and her writer husband, Roland (Pitt). "It focuses on three couples, all at different stages in their lives," the 40-year-old mom of six tells PEOPLE in this week's issue. "And at its center are the questions of what happened to Roland [Pitt] and Vanessa [Jolie Pitt] and why they are in the place they are now."  


While the details of the plot are unknown, the trailer depicts scenes of marital strife, including physical altercations. Jolie Pitt revealed, "It was hardest [when] I was directing our fight scenes." The intensity of the trailer is juxtaposed with Harry Nilsson's haunting track "Perfect Day." 


The couple shot the film during what the director describes as an "unconventional" honeymoon. As they approach their one-year wedding anniversary, the couple, along with their six children, flew to the island of Gozo off Malta to begin shooting the period piece.  

After directing her husband, 51, for the first time, Jolie Pitt says, "I understand and appreciate his creative process and his work ethic even more than before." 

_By the Sea_ hits theaters Nov. 13. 

Source: http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-by-sea-trailer


----------



## Grace123

Reminds me of this old Taylor and Burton movie. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrlmAKKEIlg


----------



## Jayne1

Grace123 said:


> Reminds me of this old Taylor and Burton movie.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrlmAKKEIlg



Me too!  But maybe it's time for something else like that...


----------



## Grace123

Jayne1 said:


> Me too!  But maybe it's time for something else like that...



You may be right. I LOVED old Taylor/Burton films. I'm not going to see "By the Sea" in the theater, but I'm definitely going to watch it when it hits Netflix, etc.


----------



## csre

I'm curious about this movie 
Will definitely be seeing  it


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Pitt to Exec Produce Animated Film The Breadwinner*

Angelina Jolie Pitt will executive produce the upcoming animated film The Breadwinner through her Jolie Pas Productions shingle. 
The film, which will be directed by Nora Towmey, is based on Deborah Ellis internationally acclaimed young adult novel of the same name. The story revolves around a young girl living under the Taliban regime in Afghanistan, who must disguise herself as a boy and become the breadwinner of the family when her father is unfairly imprisoned.
Millions of young girls like Parvana are growing up today under oppression or conflict, and helping their families to survive in those conditions. This story is a reminder of the immense value of their contribution, Jolie Pitt said. I am delighted to be working with a talented team of artists who I know will do justice to the richness, creativity and strength of Afghan culture and to little girls like Parvana.
The film is being produced by Aircraft Pictures, Cartoon Saloon and Melusine Productions, with producers Tomm Moore and Paul Young of the Cartoon Saloon, Anthony Leo and Andrew Rosen of Aircraft Pictures, and Stephan Roelants of Melusine Productions.  
Published by Groundwood Books, The Breadwinner has been in print for more than 15 years and is recommended reading in numerous middle schools throughout the U.S., Canada and Europe.  
Jolie Pitt will be directing the upcoming Netflix original movie First They Killed My Father: A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers. She can be seen next opposite husband Brad Pitt in the Universal drama By the Sea, which she is also helming.
She is repped by UTA and Media Talent Group.


Source: http://variety.com/2015/film/news/angelina-jolie-pitt-the-breadwinner-animated-movie-1201567582/


----------



## Docjeun

scarlet555 said:


> she looks gorgeous


Isn't it amazing what we each see as gorgeous.
IMO, I think she looks awful. But I'm really into the healthy look.  Her face, body and hair speak volumes to me.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Trulyadiva said:


> Isn't it amazing what we each see as gorgeous.
> 
> IMO, I think she looks awful. But I'm really into the healthy look.  Her face, body and hair speak volumes to me.




Yes! I completely agree! 
She looks so unhealthy


----------



## Docjeun

Sometimes I wonder if these people have mirrors or ever look at pictures of themselves although I know that when you have a disorder, if she does, no matter how many times you take a look you don't see the real you.  

I've also seen private pics of her smoking which, well we all know how that can affect the body.

I would love to see just what she eats if anything.


----------



## Singra

I'll always have huge, huge respect for Pitt for spearheading the Make it Right housing project...


*The Brad Pitt effect: How movie star transformed the lives of 109 New Orleans families who lost their homes to Katrina - but now live in these state-of-the-art beauties *

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ood-beautiful-popular-tourist-attraction.html

New Orleans' Lower Ninth Ward was the hardest hit in 2005 when Hurricane Katrina devastated the area

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie bought a home in the French Quarter shortly afterwards
Since then, Pitt has tirelessly worked to rebuild homes for the area's homeless residents, building 109 'futuristic' homes

Now the area is full of gorgeous brightly-colored homes designed by some of the great architects 

'I get this well of pride' says Pitt about driving through the neighborhood

Hurricane Katrina hit New Orleans with furious and deadly force this month ten years ago - and no celebrity is more attuned to the anniversary than Brad Pitt.

Pitt, who recently listed his and Angelina Jolie's five-bedroom French Quarter home for $6.5 million, has been working to rebuild destroyed houses in the hard-hit Lower Ninth Ward since the monster hurricane left its path of destruction.

'We went into it incredibly naïve,' the megastar told the New Orleans Times-Picayune, 'just thinking we can build homes - how hard is that?'

A lot harder than he thought, it turns out. But that didn't stop him, nor the area's residents, from plugging along, and now Pitt is thrilled that 109 colorful, sturdy, ecofriendly homes dot the land that following Katrina was nothing but mud and debris and torn-apart lives.

'I get this well of pride when I see this little oasis of color and the solar panels,' the dad of six told the paper.

As a part-time NOLA resident and amateur architecture enthusiast, Pitt wanted his foundation, Make It Right, to build homes that not only suited the residents' needs, but were well-designed, environmentally-friendly, and not only cheap to make, but to live in.

'I drive into the neighborhood and I see people on their porch, and I ask them how is their house treating them? And they say, 'Good.' And I say what's your utility bill? And they'll throw something out like, '24 bucks' or something, and I feel fantastic.'

Pitt was also able to use his considerable powers of persuasion to lure some of the world's best architects, including Shigeru Ban, Thom Mayne, and even Frank Gehry, to design some of the futuristic homes.

The area has become one of New Orleans' tourist attractions. 

But it wasn't easy getting to this point - Pitt says that he had no concept of the bureaucratic snags he would have to hurdle, including forgivable loan structures, family financial counseling, lot rights, and HUD grants.

He was also determined to make the homes aesthetically pleasing and allow the residents to give their input - after all, they were the ones who would be living there.

'The inhabitants, the families are the ones who designed the neighborhood,' the 'World War Z' star said. 'They had choices in front of them. They picked the houses to suit their needs. They picked the colors.'

The homes, with their sharp angles and modern aesthetic, were going to look much different from the typical baroque NOLA fare, but Pitt was also determined to make the homes environmentally sustainable.

'You do not have to build low-income housing with the cheapest materials that keep families in a poverty trap,' he said. 'Whether that be running up high utility bills or with toxic materials that run up your doctor bills. It doesn't have to be that way.'

Pitt says that rebuilding the neighborhood cost $26.8 million, for an average of $150,000 per home.

The cash for the project came from federal loans and donations. It's unclear if Pitt used any of his personal income to make the project come true - but he certainly put in his time.

Pitt said he will be off making a movie, the specifics of which he wouldn't divulge other than that it is a 'satirical' film about war, during the tenth anniversary. However, he says he looks forward to coming back to the city to film.

'New Orleans is such a great place to shoot and the rebates are phenomenal, so it's not a big fight with the studios,' he said. 'They're more than happy for us to get back down there. It's a very rich place to shoot. It's my excuse to get back there.' 

Pitt says that rebuilding the neighborhood cost $26.8 million, for an average of $150,000 per home.

The cash for the project came from federal loans and donations. It's unclear if Pitt used any of his personal income to make the project come true - but he certainly put in his time.

Pitt said he will be off making a movie, the specifics of which he wouldn't divulge other than that it is a 'satirical' film about war, during the tenth anniversary. However, he says he looks forward to coming back to the city to film.

'New Orleans is such a great place to shoot and the rebates are phenomenal, so it's not a big fight with the studios,' he said. 'They're more than happy for us to get back down there. It's a very rich place to shoot. It's my excuse to get back there.'


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Wow. Those homes are lovely - and practical as well. I always loved that he took on that project. Thanks for posting


----------



## Swanky

Agree, it's awesome!


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wow. Those homes are lovely - and practical as well. I always loved that he took on that project. Thanks for posting


They are really nice, aren't they.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

That's really nice. That's the first I'd heard of it. Huge kudos to him for that!


----------



## Grace123

I'd take one!


----------



## bag-princess

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Wow. *Those homes are lovely - and practical as well.* I always loved that he took on that project. Thanks for posting





ITA!!!!  nothing at all like that show with Tye Pennington that would give people those big $$$ homes on that extreme makeover show!!!  most of them could not even keep them. 
i'd take one too for a vacation home when i go down there!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Such wonderful work he did there! I would take one in a heartbeat too! Way to go, Brad!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

AJ & BP both have such great hearts!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*London calling? Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are 'househunting in the UK capital and have already toured $39m mansion in Westminster'*



Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie might be selling their New Orleans mansion but that hasn't stopped them from looking at other properties around the world.
Hollywood's power couple is apparently looking into buying a home across the pond in London so the actress and humanitarian can acclimate herself to the politics of the European Union.
Brad, 51, and his stunning wife were said to have recently looked at a $39 million residence in Westminster, in the heart of the city and home to Buckingham Palace and Westminster Abbey, according to Us Weekly.


They're house hunting in London , a source told the publication, explaining that Angie wants to immerse herself into E.U politics. 


Although the manse they looked at in June must have been impressive at that price, the pair have yet to make a down payment, US Weekly claimed. 


''It's a huge investment,'' the source conceded. 


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-househunting-London-toured-39m-mansion.html


----------



## SpeedyJC

bag-princess said:


> ITA!!!!  nothing at all like that show with Tye Pennington that would give people those big $$$ homes on that extreme makeover show!!!  most of them could not even keep them.
> i'd take one too for a vacation home when i go down there!!


 
I always wondered what happened to those people after a few years. Some of those houses were huge the utilities and home maintenance must be through the roof.


----------



## bag-princess

SpeedyJC said:


> I always wondered what happened to those people after a few years. Some of those houses were huge the utilities and home maintenance must be through the roof.




i remember reading how a few of those homes ended up being sold because the family said they could not afford to pay the utility bills to take care of them!  it was nice but took a lot of money to keep it that way.  not to mention the taxes!


----------



## zen1965

If she wants to "immerse herself in E.U. politics" (as a U.S. citizen?! ), London is hardly the best place to live. If she wants to do lobby work on behalf of the refugees, Bruxelles is the place to be.


----------



## Singra

zen1965 said:


> If she wants to "immerse herself in E.U. politics" (as a U.S. citizen?! ), London is hardly the best place to live. If she wants to do lobby work on behalf of the refugees, Bruxelles is the place to be.



I guess London is more convenient for Pitt and their children and she can commute. Who knows. Since she's BFF with Will Hague London is as good a place as any. 

I don't know why I feel the need to say this but... Angelina Jolie's monumental self belief (or whatever it is that enables her to go from actress to global ambassador) has always made me feel both admiration and irritation in equal measure.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt romantic drama By the Sea to open AFI fest*

Oscar-winning actors third film as a director tipped for awards season run after being handed Hollywood world premiere.


Angelina Jolies new film, the intimate romantic drama By the Sea, has been handed an opening night world premiere at AFI Fest, the annual event laid on by the American Film Institute. The move suggests Jolies third film as a director, which she also stars in opposite her husband Brad Pitt as a couple facing a relationship crisis, may have some awards season potential.
Time and again, Angelina Jolie Pitt has proven herself an artist of the highest calibre, Bob Gazzale, AFI president and CEO, told the Hollywood Reporter. It is an honour for AFI to celebrate her latest story with its world premiere and, in doing so, to shine a proper light upon her boundless creative energies as actor, director, writer and producer.
AFI has long supported the boldness and experimentation that accompanies provocative cinema, said Jolie. As a film-maker, and on behalf of our cast and crew, I am honoured to launch the film at the opening night gala for AFI Fest.
AFI is often seen as a best of the best-style event which brings a multitude of festival hits from Toronto, Venice and Cannes to Hollywood ahead of the coming awards season. Recent opening night films include 2014s A Most Violent Year, which won best film from the National Board of Review and scored Jessica Chastain a Golden Globe nomination for best supporting actress, as well as being mentioned by a number of critics on their annual top 10 lists, and 2013s Saving Mr Banks, which went on to secure best actress Bafta, SAG and Golden Globes nominations for Emma Thompson, as well as a single Oscar nod for best score.


The mid 70s-set By the Sea, which reunites Jolie and Pitt on screen for the first time since 2005s Mr and Mrs Smith, sees the pair as a married couple travelling through France who are forced to re-examine their relationship after an encounter with a younger couple (Mélanie Laurent and Melvil Poupaud) in a seaside town. The first trailer, released earlier this month, hinted at a dysfunctional relationship, with Jolies tearstained character seen popping pills and slapping her lover against a gorgeous, opulent coastal backdrop.
Jolies previous films have received a mixed reaction from critics. Balkan war drama In the Land of Blood and Honey picked up a nod for best foreign language film at the celebrity-obsessed Golden Globes in 2011, and last years Unbroken scored Oscar nominations for Roger Deakins cinematography, as well as in two technical sound categories.
By the Sea will debut at the TCL Chinese Theatre in Hollywood on 5 November, just over a week prior to its debut in US cinemas. 


Source: http://www.theguardian.com/film/201...tt-romantic-drama-by-the-sea-to-open-afi-fest


----------



## ByeKitty

zen1965 said:


> If she wants to "immerse herself in E.U. politics" (as a U.S. citizen?! ), London is hardly the best place to live. If she wants to do lobby work on behalf of the refugees, Bruxelles is the place to be.



I know plenty of EU citizens that specialize in US politics and its impacts, too... I don't think citizenship really matters in this respect. US foreign policy has different focal areas than the EU (if I remember correctly the US focuses mainly on the Middle East, East Asia and Europe, and Europe has a much heavier focus on Africa). But London is an odd choice. The UK is not really concerned with EU politics it seems, in general they don't even like to consider themselves "European" really. Maybe it's her ties with William Hague that make her want to go to London?


----------



## Ritovskyta

doesn't she work with refugees?


The EU issue with refugees, is CRAZY now. 
The stories of people in  Calais trying to enter the UK is awful. Nazi supporters in Germany attacking camps... 

the whole of Europe is at a breaking point with refugees from Syria, Eritrea and Afghanistan, Darfur, Iraq, Somalia, and some parts of Nigeria. 

when she steps in is to attract attention to it and she will gather more being in London than In Belgium.

If that is true, that is how I see it.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^It's such a sad situation..I've been listening to NPR radio almost on a daily basis and hearing the struggles of the refugees. It's heart breaking..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30/brad-pitt-knox-have-a-father-son-day-at-the-british-grand-prix/

Brad Pitt and his seven-year-old son Knox have a fun day at the races as they attend the MotoGP British Grand Prix Race at Silverstone Circuit on Sunday afternoon (August 30) in Northampton, England.

The 51-year-old actor and Knox could been seen getting up close and personal with the motorcycles on the track and posing for a photo with driver Valentino Rossi.

The appearance comes just before the September 2nd release of the racing documentary Hitting The Apex that Brad narrates.

The film takes viewers to the heart of MotoGP at a time when the speeds have never been higher and follow six of the fastest motorcycle racers in the world.


----------



## zen1965

As much as I appreciate Angie, I do not see that her moving to London and immersing herself in EU politics will attract much needed attention to the refugee crisis since this humanitarian disaster has been headlining the news in continental Europe for some time now. It is a dreadful situation and there is no easy solution at hand. Not all EU member states are pulling their weight. Thus far, Sweden and Germany have taken in the highest number of refugees, other countries however are turning a blind eye. And I seriously doubt that let's say the Polish government will open its borders because of Angie.


----------



## ByeKitty

zen1965 said:


> As much as I appreciate Angie, I do not see that her moving to London and immersing herself in EU politics will attract much needed attention to the refugee crisis since this humanitarian disaster has been headlining the news in continental Europe for some time now. It is a dreadful situation and there is no easy solution at hand. Not all EU member states are pulling their weight. Thus far, Sweden and Germany have taken in the highest number of refugees, other countries however are turning a blind eye. And I seriously doubt that let's say the Polish government will open its borders because of Angie.



You basically answered your own question there! Not all countries are pulling their weight. Although Sweden and Germany are taking the highest number of refugees, Italy and Greece (and to a lesser extent, Spain) are heavily burdened by the refugees as they are the "entry countries", and they do not have sufficient means to accommodate the refugees (and then there are the 'Golden Dawn' fascists in Greece, which basically rule the police force). I can imagine Angelina will call on member states to take responsibility here. There needs to be a collective plan, right now asylum policy is for the most part the individual countries' responsibility. Collective measures are obviously problematic to many member states because it touches upon state sovereignity, as many EU policies do. By allowing this, countries risk giving a platform to Germany's neo-nazis their counterparts in many other member states.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I really would take this so called news with a pound of salt.


----------



## zen1965

IMO Angelina can call on member states all day without them giving a toss. If other member states took more refugees in that would alleviate the social problems arising in those countries that have shouldered most of the burden so far. Yet, it would not solve the problem even in the short term because of the ever rising number of refugees (and thus, Kitty, I did not answer my own question). In an ideal world living conditions would be such that people had neither political nor socio-economic reasons to flee their countries of origin. Alas, not a realistic option.
Anyway, back to Angie, Brad and their brood.


----------



## ByeKitty

zen1965 said:


> IMO Angelina can call on member states all day without them giving a toss. If other member states took more refugees in that would alleviate the social problems arising in those countries that have shouldered most of the burden so far. Yet, it would not solve the problem even in the short term because of the ever rising number of refugees (and thus, Kitty, I did not answer my own question). In an ideal world living conditions would be such that people had neither political nor socio-economic reasons to flee their countries of origin. Alas, not a realistic option.
> Anyway, back to Angie, Brad and their brood.



Ok here's what I wanted to say: She's obviously not going to solve conflicts or deeply reform EU asylum policies, she's only a UNHCR ambassador after all. It's her job to raise awareness, and while I agree her efforts may not change much, why not focus on Europe - the continent that is so heavily burdened with refugees at the moment?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ByeKitty said:


> Ok here's what I wanted to say: She's obviously not going to solve conflicts or deeply reform EU asylum policies, she's only a UNHCR ambassador after all. It's her job to raise awareness, and while I agree her efforts may not change much, why not focus on Europe - the continent that is so heavily burdened with refugees at the moment?



Agree.


----------



## Ritovskyta

I think politically she can do very little. 

what she can do is draw the public attention who so far is either burying the head in the sand and refusing to see what's going on or flat out against helping anyone. 

I personally see no easy nor fast solution.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/30/brad-pitt-knox-have-a-father-son-day-at-the-british-grand-prix/
> 
> Brad Pitt and his seven-year-old son Knox have a fun day at the races as they attend the MotoGP British Grand Prix Race at Silverstone Circuit on Sunday afternoon (August 30) in Northampton, England.
> 
> The 51-year-old actor and Knox could been seen getting up close and personal with the motorcycles on the track and posing for a photo with driver Valentino Rossi.
> 
> The appearance comes just before the September 2nd release of the racing documentary Hitting The Apex that Brad narrates.
> 
> The film takes viewers to the heart of MotoGP at a time when the speeds have never been higher and follow six of the fastest motorcycle racers in the world.




Cute kiddo!


----------



## sdkitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> *London calling? Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are 'househunting in the UK capital and have already toured $39m mansion in Westminster'*
> 
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie might be selling their New Orleans mansion but that hasn't stopped them from looking at other properties around the world.
> Hollywood's power couple is apparently looking into buying a home across the pond in London so the actress and humanitarian can acclimate herself to the politics of the European Union.
> Brad, 51, and his stunning wife were said to have recently looked at a $39 million residence in Westminster, in the heart of the city and home to Buckingham Palace and Westminster Abbey, according to Us Weekly.
> 
> 
> They're house hunting in London , a source told the publication, explaining that Angie wants to immerse herself into E.U politics.
> 
> 
> Although the manse they looked at in June must have been impressive at that price, the pair have yet to make a down payment, US Weekly claimed.
> 
> 
> ''It's a huge investment,'' the source conceded.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-househunting-London-toured-39m-mansion.html


who is the "source"?
I kind of doubt she told a spokesperson to say this


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> who is the "source"?
> I kind of doubt she told a spokesperson to say this



I was just going to say this, actually. It is unlikely that a source will say this to the press if they were close to her. This political angle just makes a good story.


----------



## knasarae

Found this pic of Brad on Instagram. At first I thought it was Shiloh, wow!


----------



## ByeKitty

Lolllll the hair!!! When was that taken?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Totally Shiloh..


----------



## bag-princess

wow!!!   she is his mini-me!!!


----------



## scarlet555

Brad looks just like his kid shilo but so does Angie


----------



## Swanky

*Rare black and white photographs of a naked Angelina Jolie at aged 20 have gone on sale at London gallery for £1800*


Rare black and white photographs of a naked Angelina Jolie at aged 20 have gone on sale at London gallery for £1800. 
The  set of black and white images taken by photographer Kate Garner in  1995, have gone on sale at London's Zebra One Gallery and show the  actress sitting with her ankles tied by a silky ribbon.
With  a face full of striking make-up and bold lipstick, her striking  features are easy to spot as she poses for the arty pictures.







 

As you've never seen her before: Rare  black and white photographs of a naked Angelina Jolie at aged 20 have  gone on sale at London gallery for £1800 

The  Nineties look showcases Angelina's flawless complexion, chiseled  cheekbones and her incredibly plump lips that were soon to become her  most famous asset.



Angelina, who turned forty this year, flaunted her angular physique as she gazes towards the camera in a sultry fashion. 
Flexing her toes, the  model shows off her dark eyes and sensational pout in the rare set of photographs.




 

Angelina, who turned forty this year,  flaunted her angular physique as she gazed towards the camera in a  sultry fashion in pictures taken twenty years ago

With  her long, luscious locks kept away from her face, the mother-of-six was  pictured grabbing hold of her feet, drawing attention to her long  fingers and painted nails.
Another snap shows her face close-up as she stared into the cameras lens. 

Angelina  has established herself over the years as a director, with her new  film, an intimate romantic drama starring her and husband Brad Pitt,  tipped for an awards season run after being handed a Hollywood world  premiere.
By  The Sea has been handed an opening night world premiere at AFI Fest,  suggesting Angelina's third film as a director may have some awards  season potential.




 

Twenty years later: Angelina, pictured  in 2014 in London at the Maleficent photo call, is still one of the  most beautiful women in Hollywood

The  mid 70s-set By the Sea, which reunites Angelina and Brad on screen for  the first time since 2005&#8217;s Mr and Mrs Smith, sees the pair as a married  couple travelling through France who are forced to re-examine their  relationship after an encounter with a younger couple in a seaside  town. 
The  first trailer, released earlier this month, hinted at a dysfunctional  relationship, with Angelina&#8217;s tear stained character seen popping pills  and slapping her lover against a gorgeous, opulent coastal backdrop.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-sale-London-gallery-1800.html#ixzz3kWdE1Vuj
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Wow she looks so different.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, that pic kind of looks like a pro-ana pic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lanasyogamama said:


> Wow, that pic kind of looks like a pro-ana pic.




She has a pro-ana tattoo. It very well could be.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie 'quit Princess Diana mine-clearing charity in row over trustees paying themselves up to £500 a day'*



*Actress said to have felt 'uncomfortable' after two Halo Trust trustees paid themselves more than £120,000 for a review into the charity*
*Charity clears landmines from war zones and was a favoured cause of Princess Diana*
*Jolie quit her post as a trustee of the charity in May last year after 18 months on the board, citing other humanitarian aid commitments*




Angelina Jolie has resigned from the landmine clearing charity made famous by Princess Diana in a row over trustees being paid as much as £500 a day, it has been reported.
The actress  is said to have felt 'extremely uncomfortable' after it emerged the two Halo Trust chiefs paid themselves more than £120,000 for a 'review'.
The high profile charity, which clears landmines from war zones, was a favoured cause of the late Princess of Wales, and rose to prominence in 1997 when she visited a minefield it was clearing in Angola shortly before her death. 



Jolie quit her post as a trustee of the charity in May last year after 18 months on the board, citing  other humanitarian aid commitments. She is well-known for her philanthropy and has worked as Special Envoy for the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees since 2012.


However, now it has been claimed she was unhappy after thousands of pounds was spent on a review of the organisation's 'structural, remuneration and governance arrangements'.
Chairman of trustees Amanda Pullinger and another trustee, Simon Conway, were paid a total of £122,750 for the work, and according to The Times, Jolie had raised objections over this.




She reportedly said that the cost of the review should have been met by the trustees themselves, and that charity funds should not have been used. 
She had also raised concerns over the Dumfries based charity's decision to contribute towards the school fees for the children of some staff.
'She left because she was extremely uncomfortable with the actions of the trustees,' an insider told The Times. 'The main thing was the trustees paying themselves. What she said was, 'If these trustees want to do a review, pay for it yourselves'.'
The review into the way the charity operation was carried out after former chief executive Guy Willoughby, who co-founded the organisation in 1988, resigned.
He had been suspended in July last year after a 'serious deterioration in relations' between him and the board, and left the role the following month. 

Prior to his resignation it had emerged that he had been receiving more than £70,000 to cover his children's school fees, a sum included in his pay package of between £210,000 and £220,000.
The review covered the charity's human resources policies, financial planning and legal structures. 


Former hedge fund manager Ms Pullinger was paid £26,000, while author Mr Conway received £96,750 for his input into the review and for his role as an executive trustee while there was no chief executive. Both were able to claim costs on top of this.
Photographs of Princess Diana's trip to Angola with the charity remain among the most enduring images of her, and her son Prince Harry served as patron of the Halo Trust's 25th anniversary appeal, visiting the African country himself to see the charity's mine clearing work there in 2013.
His role as a patron came to an end in March. 
Other trustees of the charity include Cindy McCain, the wife of former US presidential candidate John McCain, ITV news anchor Tom Bradby and Jamie Lowther-Pinkerton, who is private secretary to the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge and Prince Harry.  

In 2013, its income was more than £26million, and in 2014-15 it received £5.7million from the Department for International Development.
James Cowan, the Halo Trust's current chief executive, said Jolie had taken part in a unanimous vote approving the  review and had left the organisation so she could 'do other things'. 

A spokesman for the charity told MailOnline: 'The Halo Trust is a global organisation employing 6500 people carrying out life saving work across four continents. As a charity we are always mindful of the need to spend the money that we receive wisely and this is what governs the decisions of our Board.
'Recent attention has focused on our governance and payments to trustees. After a period of substantial change last year, which included the stepping down of our long standing CEO, we conducted a governance review to strengthen our internal processes, to become even more efficient and effective, ensure that we continue to attract and retain the highest quality staff, and to allow us to build a solid foundation for future growth. Two of the trustees were tasked with carrying out this work and running the organisation. They received payment for this, which was entirely appropriate. The payments were agreed by the Board and signed off by the Charity Commission.
'The charity is lucky enough to have the backing of a number of high profile individuals including Ms Angelina Jolie. Ms Jolie decided to stand down as a trustee of Halo in May of last year, she remains a supporter of The Halo Trust and our mission to rid the world of landmines.'

Jolie has not commented on the claims.

Source: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ring-charity-row-trustees-paying-500-day.html


----------



## csre

She has a pro-Ana tattoo?


----------



## csre

Oh I remember, in her low abdomen. I haven't seen it in a long time 
I think she did talk about having eating disorders back then


----------



## Docjeun

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She has a pro-ana tattoo. It very well could be.



Can you explain what that means?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Trulyadiva said:


> Can you explain what that means?




She has a tattoo that says "Quod me nutrit me destruit" on her stomach. That's latin for "what nourishes me destroys me." It's a motto for the pro-anorexia community.


----------



## Docjeun

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She has a tattoo that says "Quod me nutrit me destruit" on her stomach. That's lain for "what nourishes me destroys me." It's a motto for the pro-anorexia community.




Nice...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I think she got it during her wild phase.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be an actor, director, model and all-round megastar but she's also an incredibly doting mum to her six beautiful children. 

And Angelina Jolie and her sprawling brood were out in force when they went to see Wicked The Musical in London's West End on Saturday afternoon.

The tight-knit family held hands as they filed out from the Apollo theatre in Victoria via the back door, with 40-year-old Jolie bringing up the rear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Wicked-London-s-West-End.html#ixzz3kym9boKI


----------



## Vidarose

Shiloh is so beautiful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*ISIS is using rape as 'the centrepoint of their terror', Angelina Jolie tells Parliament as she recalls meeting girls as young as seven brutally assaulted in conflict zones*


*Hollywood star tells peers that sexual violence is an 'effective weapon'*
*Warns it is used by the the 'most aggressive terrorist group in the world'*
*Called for a 'very, very strong response' to the fanatics in Iraq and Syria*
*Appearing at committee alongside former Foreign Secretary William Hague *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...nt-discuss-sexual-violence.html#ixzz3lAKKCQ70 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> She may be an actor, director, model and all-round megastar but she's also an incredibly doting mum to her six beautiful children.
> 
> And Angelina Jolie and her sprawling brood were out in force when they went to see Wicked The Musical in London's West End on Saturday afternoon.
> 
> The tight-knit family held hands as they filed out from the Apollo theatre in Victoria via the back door, with 40-year-old Jolie bringing up the rear.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-Wicked-London-s-West-End.html#ixzz3kym9boKI


 
Love her coat..


----------



## Ladybug09

She's starting to look haggard....also, she' looking more and more like Voight.


----------



## mcb100

Well, I can't really hate on her. She seems to be always trying to help people somehow, and always trying to do something active in the community. (I don't personally know her, so while I don't think that these acts are for attention, no one can know unless they've really met her.)
  She speaks out about some emotional issues. I'd certainly like to have more celebs like this, than people like the KK's, who don't really do anything to help anyone, and who are famous for doing nothing that's really good in the world.


----------



## Ladybug09

I didn't criticize her work.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She does look tired and she probably is.


----------



## mcb100

Ladybug09 said:


> I didn't criticize her work.


 
Oh, no, I didn't mean you, Ladybug! I wasn't referring to your comment at all. Just making a general statement about what I think of Angelina. Haven't popped into this thread in a while, and thought I'd share what I think of her. Nothing to do with your post, or any past posts here.


----------



## Ladybug09

mcb100 said:


> Oh, no, I didn't mean you, Ladybug! I wasn't referring to your comment at all. Just making a general statement about what I think of Angelina. Haven't popped into this thread in a while, and thought I'd share what I think of her. Nothing to do with your post, or any past posts here.


got you!


----------



## ladysarah

mcb100 said:


> Well, I can't really hate on her. She seems to be always trying to help people somehow, and always trying to do something active in the community. (I don't personally know her, so while I don't think that these acts are for attention, no one can know unless they've really met her.)
> She speaks out about some emotional issues. I'd certainly like to have more celebs like this, than people like the KK's, who don't really do anything to help anyone, and who are famous for doing nothing that's really good in the world.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie arrives in Cambodia for meeting with Prime Minister  Hun Sen to discuss her upcoming war film about the Khmer Rouge regime*

 She's  successfully turned her hand to directing in recent times, helming  Bosnian war drama In The Land of Blood in 2011 and Honey before tackling  Louis Zamperini biopic Unbroken last year.
And  Angelina Jolie  takes her filmmaking duties extremely seriously,  travelling to Cambodia to meet Prime Minister Hun Sen in order to  discuss her upcoming project about the country's brutal Khmer Rouge  regime.
The  40-year-old A-list star greeted the political leader at the Peace  Palace in the capital Phnom Penh on Thursday morning, offering him a  polite handshake before their official meeting began.






Formal meeting: Angelina Jolie was  greeted by Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen at the Peace Palace in Phnom  Penh on Thursday morning

Angelina,  simply clad in a white blouse and smart black trousers, was ushered in  to greet the Prime Minister in front of the world's media.

Taking  a seat on a gilded gold armchair, the UN Special Envoy was assisted by a  translator as she explained her project, which begins shooting in  November.
The  mother-of-six is adapting First They Killed My Father: A Daughter of  Cambodia Remembers, a harrowing memoir by Cambodian human rights  activist Loung Ung, for Netflix.




Ushered in: The 40-year-old actress and devoted humanitarian was met by Cambodian politicians and the world's media






    Handshake: Hun Sen and Angelina  enjoyed a brief handshake before they began discussing her upcoming  project about the Khmer Rouge regime

   Cambodia's  devastating 1970s holocaust under the communist Khmer Rouge, which is  blamed for the deaths of 1.7 million people, will be seen through the  eyes of a war-scarred child in Angelina's factual film.
Angelina  has been fascinated with the country ever since she filmed 2001 hit  action movie Lara Croft: Tomb Raider at Cambodia's famous Angkor Wat  temple complex.
In 2002 she adopted her son Maddox, then aged just seven months, from an orphanage in western Cambodia. 





    Political focus: The film will focus  on the 1970s holocaust under the communist Khmer Rouge, which is blamed  for the deaths of 1.7 million people





Passion project: The film, which will be available on Netflix, will be seen through the eyes of a war-scarred child

    At home: Angelina was  granted Cambodian citizenship by royal decree in recognition of her  environmental work in the Southeast Asian nation in 2005 

In  2005, the Maleficent star was granted Cambodian citizenship by royal  decree in recognition of her environmental work in the Southeast Asian  nation. 
She  has set up the Maddox Jolie-Pitt Foundation, which focuses on poverty  and environmental programs, and recently revealed Maddox, now 14, would  be taking over her duties when he's old enough.
Angelina  - who also raises children Pax, 11, Zahara, ten, Shiloh, nine, and  seven-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, with her husband Brad Pitt - has  also said that Maddox will be heavily involved in her new film about  the Asian nation's dark history.




Fascinated: Angelina first became  interested in Cambodia when she filmed 2001 hit action movie Lara Croft:  Tomb Raider at the famous Angkor Wat temple complex





Family matters: The following year,  she adopted her son Maddox, then aged just seven months, from an  orphanage in western Cambodia

And  the Maleficent actress hopes working on the film will give Maddox a  greater understanding of his identity as he enters his teenage years 
'As Maddox and I prepare the film we will be side by side learning about his country,' Jolie explained earlier this year.
'He is 14 and this is a very important time for him to understand who he is. He is my son but he is also a son of Cambodia.
'This is the time for our family to understand all that that means to him and to us.'
The  devoted humanitarian has travelled to Cambodia on numerous occasions to  do research for the film, which will begin filming on location in two  months' time.
'My  desire to tell this story in the most truthful and accurate way  possible will be my tribute to the strength and dignity of all Cambodian  people,' she said.




Hands-on role: The A-list star  recently revealed Maddox, now 14, will be heavily involved in her new  film about the Asian nation's dark history


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eet-Prime-Minister-Hun-Sen.html#ixzz3m0P9uZThhttp://ec.tynt.com/b/rf?id=bBOTTqvd0r3Pooab7jrHcU&u=DailyMail
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Somebody needs to teach her appropriate dress. I can't believe she's still showing up to meetings with world leaders like this.


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Somebody needs to teach her appropriate dress. I can't believe she's still showing up to meetings with world leaders like this.


I think all she needed for that outfit was a nice blazer.


----------



## TC1

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Somebody needs to teach her appropriate dress. I can't believe she's still showing up to meetings with world leaders like this.


 
Totally agree. All I can think of is...wow, you can see her nipples.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ And her belly button. The top is just totally the wrong style for the occasion. It's what she should wear to the beach instead of those floor length black frocks.


----------



## Ladybug09

TC1 said:


> Totally agree. All I can think of is...wow, you can see her nipples.


Well she does have on a bra this time? So what more do you guys expect her to do?


----------



## gazoo

I've never been offended by nipples, but I'd have worn a somewhat lined bra to such a formal occasion.  This top is too sheer and far too casual for what she's doing.  She looks tired and run down and the color really washes her out.  I think if she were more careful about what she wore to these types of meetings she'd be taken even more seriously and her message would have greater impact.  It just seems odd that she's so focused on such issues, yet doesn't realize the basics of undergarments and propriety.  I mean, she covers her head when she visits countries where that is the norm out of respect, you'd think she'd realize that nipples offend many people.  (My DH just read this over my shoulder and says, "Said no man ever!"  LOL)


----------



## Swanky

Not have visible nips.

And it's not that nipples are "offensive", there's just times when headlights aren't appropriate. Lol

If it were anyone else the same would apply.


----------



## Ladybug09

gazoo said:


> I've never been offended by nipples, but I'd have worn a somewhat lined bra to such a formal occasion.*  This top is too sheer and far too casual for what she's doing.  She looks tired and run down and the color really washes her out.*  I think if she were more careful about what she wore to these types of meetings she'd be taken even more seriously and her message would have greater impact.  It just seems odd that she's so focused on such issues, yet doesn't realize the basics of undergarments and propriety.  I mean, she covers her head when she visits countries where that is the norm out of respect, you'd think she'd realize that nipples offend many people.*  (My DH just read this over my shoulder and says, "Said no man ever!"  LOL)*


LOL!

I was thinking it was too sheer at first, but then from another camera angle, I couldn't see anything. YOu know how sometimes you wear something out the house, and think it's ok, and then the light hits it the wrong way, or you take a pic when you get to your event, then you go from "I look hot' to "OMG, what was I thinkining"...this is why, I always think it's a good idea to have full length mirrors, test your clothing in natural sunlight or camera flash, or have your SO give it a once over.


----------



## slowlikehoney

gazoo said:


> I've never been offended by nipples, but I'd have worn a somewhat lined bra to such a formal occasion.  This top is too sheer and far too casual for what she's doing.  She looks tired and run down and the color really washes her out.  I think if she were more careful about what she wore to these types of meetings she'd be taken even more seriously and her message would have greater impact.  It just seems odd that she's so focused on such issues, yet doesn't realize the basics of undergarments and propriety.  I mean, she covers her head when she visits countries where that is the norm out of respect, you'd think she'd realize that nipples offend many people.  (My DH just read this over my shoulder and says, "Said no man ever!"  LOL)




LOL! I didn't even notice the nipples until everyone else started talking about it. Maybe it's just cold in there. Haha! 
I do think it seems a little too casual of an outfit for the occasion. And I agree she looks worn out.


----------



## ByeKitty

How is that outfit too casual? It looks quite work appropriate to me. In my experience there's a difference in dress code between the global south and, say, Washington DC, or Paris. Yes, one should look presentable, but it's not disrespectful to wear something like that - it covers the shoulders and cleavage, it looks clean and put together.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The men are in suits and ties and she is in a flowy, sheer, crochet necked blouse appropriate for the beach. Way too casual and not at all appropriate to meet with a head of government IMO.


----------



## berrydiva

You should dress for what's customary, acceptable and not offensive for where you're going, is my belief. So if that is considered a typical outfit that women in her position would wear to meet the HOS in Cambodia then she's appropriate. She's a UN rep and not a sworn politician, equip decision-making authority on behalf of the US, so her outfit choices may be to reflect that distinction where she travels. In some countries, clothing, gestures, etc will make those distinctions. 

That being said, I agree and think she could've chose a better top. lol


----------



## scarlet555

Inappropriate outfit!!! Next....


----------



## Sweetpea83

ByeKitty said:


> How is that outfit too casual? It looks quite work appropriate to me. In my experience there's a difference in dress code between the global south and, say, Washington DC, or Paris. Yes, one should look presentable, but it's not disrespectful to wear something like that - it covers the shoulders and cleavage, it looks clean and put together.



This!!


----------



## purseprincess32

She should have worn a blazer and different top but she didn't need to be dressed to the nines. I think she wanted to be low key to not show any arrogance or to be too flashy because she cares about the people and telling this story. I think it's great and important that she is educating her son about his country and that he will take over her humanitarian duties in Cambodia.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Strange question, but how does she have nipples after the mastectomy?  I've only known one woman well who went through that, and it was about 10 years ago, but she told me that she wouldn't have any nipples, and that they would have to tattoo the nipple color on to make her boob more normal, but I didn't think there would be a difference in the skin.


----------



## Sweetpea83

purseprincess32 said:


> She should have worn a blazer and different top but she didn't need to be dressed to the nines. I think she wanted to be low key to not show any arrogance or to be too flashy because she cares about the people and telling this story. I think it's great and important that she is educating her son about his country and that he will take over her humanitarian duties in Cambodia.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

lanasyogamama said:


> Strange question, but how does she have nipples after the mastectomy?  I've only known one woman well who went through that, and it was about 10 years ago, but she told me that she wouldn't have any nipples, and that they would have to tattoo the nipple color on to make her boob more normal, but I didn't think there would be a difference in the skin.



She had a nipple-sparing mastectomy, so she still has her original nipples. If you have cancer they almost always remove the nipple. They can use tissue from other parts of the body or donor tissue to reconstruct your nipples in addition to tattooing.


----------



## zen1965

She should have worn a blazer. She or her staff also should do better background checks on who she is meeting. Hun Sen`s hands are covered in blood (and have been so for decades).


----------



## berrydiva

zen1965 said:


> She should have worn a blazer. She or her staff also should do better background checks on who she is meeting. Hun Sen`s hands are covered in blood (and have been so for decades).




So is every US ***** and many other leaders. Just sayin


----------



## FreeSpirit71

zen1965 said:


> She should have worn a blazer. She or her staff also should do better background checks on who she is meeting. Hun Sen`s hands are covered in blood (and have been so for decades).



This. He's a former Khmer Rouge commander with a very murky history, and has in the past been under investigation by Amnesty International.

That said, he is the leader of the country where work needs to be done. To get money and aid to the people who need it most, sometimes you have to shake hands with the people who might take it from them otherwise.

Hilary ******* met with him and shook hands as well.  But that's what diplomacy is, a very fine line.


----------



## Oryx816

I would cut her a little slack.  I live in Southeast Asia and spend a good amount of time in Cambodia (my husband is there now) each year.  

Firstly, the weather has been dreadful there and throughout this area for the past few days.  It is monsoon season, and this year is extremely humid.  Losing power is a common occurrence.  Air con is used sparingly by the locals, when they have it all (which is rare), and if you are out for about ten minutes you will be sweating.  I have stayed in the top hotels in Phnom Penh, and their little a/c units do not cut the mustard!  I admit she looks a bit haggard but if she just flew in and with the weather as it has been.....well, most westerners are looking like that here these days.

Her blouse isn't great looking but loose, light clothes like that is all you can wear to be comfortable...between the heavy rains and humidity....Cambodians understand, and won't judge her for it.  She is VERY well regarded in Cambodia and they seriously won't bat an eye over it.  They suffer from sweeping poverty, malnutrition, lack of health and education, and are trying to get out from their dark and horrific past, so yes, they have bigger fish to fry, and couldn't care less about what she wears.


----------



## scarlet555

She's Angelina Jolie, I expect more, nothing fancy or glamorous, but more than this.


----------



## zen1965

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This. He's a former Khmer Rouge commander with a very murky history, and has in the past been under investigation by Amnesty International.
> 
> That said, he is the leader of the country where work needs to be done. To get money and aid to the people who need it most, sometimes you have to shake hands with the people who might take it from them otherwise.
> 
> *Hilary ******* met with him and shook hands as well.  But that's what diplomacy is, a very fine line.*



Do not get me started on the travesty of international diplomacy ... Politicians shaking hands may be an indicator for many things - more often than not though primarily self-serving IMHO. ANYWAY. The extent of human rights violations in Cambodia under the seemingly never-ending reign of Hun Sen is shocking. Living there for several years and working with the very poor, I saw the brutality & terror against opponents and rampant corruption & greed with my own eyes (ultimately left because I just could not stomach it any longer). I just hope Ange did her own research (or had someone do it for her) and knows what kind of person she is dealing with.


----------



## Ladybug09

purseprincess32 said:


> *She should have worn a blazer and different top but she didn't need to be dressed to the nines*. I think she wanted to be low key to not show any arrogance or to be too flashy because she cares about the people and telling this story. I think it's great and important that she is educating her son about his country and that he will take over her humanitarian duties in Cambodia.


yup, I said that a page back.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She had a nipple-sparing mastectomy, so she still has her original nipples. If you have cancer they almost always remove the nipple. They can use tissue from other parts of the body or donor tissue to reconstruct your nipples in addition to tattooing.



Thanks so much for explaining.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not my fave look.

Did she remove her ovaries? She may be going through the change and really dgaf anymore.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^I believe she did do the surgery..I remember her mentioning something about experiencing menopause..


----------



## Grace123

It's bad enough to go through the big M when you reach the actual age for it. I feel sorry for any woman who has to experience it earlier.


----------



## ladysarah

Oryx816 said:


> I would cut her a little slack.  I live in Southeast Asia and spend a good amount of time in Cambodia (my husband is there now) each year.
> 
> Firstly, the weather has been dreadful there and throughout this area for the past few days.  It is monsoon season, and this year is extremely humid.  Losing power is a common occurrence.  Air con is used sparingly by the locals, when they have it all (which is rare), and if you are out for about ten minutes you will be sweating.  I have stayed in the top hotels in Phnom Penh, and their little a/c units do not cut the mustard!  I admit she looks a bit haggard but if she just flew in and with the weather as it has been.....well, most westerners are looking like that here these days.
> 
> Her blouse isn't great looking but loose, light clothes like that is all you can wear to be comfortable...between the heavy rains and humidity....*Cambodians understand, and won't judge her for it.  She is VERY well regarded in Cambodia and they seriously won't bat an eye over it.  They suffer from sweeping poverty, malnutrition, lack of health and education, and are trying to get out from their dark and horrific past, so yes, they have bigger fish to fry, and couldn't care less about what she wears*.


  I thought she looked marvellous! Simple and beautiful. When she met the queen she wore a pale grey suit - her dress sense is impeccable.


----------



## Swanky

I think at such an important event, if people are discussing your visible nipples then a mark was missed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think at such an important event, if people are discussing your visible nipples then a mark was missed.



You think posters on tPF will discuss the politics of her trip and the importance of it etc in depth? I think its only gossip forums where nipples are the focus...lol.


----------



## Wildflower22

An older black man and I were discussing our cultural differences (I'm white), and he completely changed my perspective. He mentioned how growing up in his culture, women changed in front of people frequently and didn't feel the need to cover up their bodies if they weren't in a sexual content. I was shocked when he said his mom would even change naked in front of his friends, and no one thought anything of it. (This also reminds me strongly of the pool locker room scene in A Glass Castle.) That got us into the topic of whether or not it's appropriate for a woman to wear a bra. He said it doesn't matter if she wears one or not, and we should never look at a woman differently if she's not! And that also means if a woman's nipples show thorough her shirt, because they are part of her body, and it's natural. 

Having said that, I have always looked at that topic differently. If Angelina is dressed appropriately and she has some nipple showing through her shirt, we should not care! It is so normal and natural for many other people and cultures and is not seen as disrespectful or inappropriate. I know I'm in the minority here, but I still feel that way. 

(This does not include people who do it to show off or "for the cameras" which would then make what they are doing not natural.)


----------



## BadAzzBish

Wildflower22 said:


> An older black man and I were discussing our cultural differences (I'm white), and he completely changed my perspective. He mentioned how growing up in his culture, women changed in front of people frequently and didn't feel the need to cover up their bodies if they weren't in a sexual content. I was shocked when he said his mom would even change naked in front of his friends, and no one thought anything of it. (This also reminds me strongly of the pool locker room scene in A Glass Castle.) That got us into the topic of whether or not it's appropriate for a woman to wear a bra. He said it doesn't matter if she wears one or not, and we should never look at a woman differently if she's not! And that also means if a woman's nipples show thorough her shirt, because they are part of her body, and it's natural.
> 
> Having said that, I have always looked at that topic differently. If Angelina is dressed appropriately and she has some nipple showing through her shirt, we should not care! It is so normal and natural for many other people and cultures and is not seen as disrespectful or inappropriate. I know I'm in the minority here, but I still feel that way.
> 
> (This does not include people who do it to show off or "for the cameras" which would then make what they are doing not natural.)



What culture was this black man from? :what:


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You think posters on tPF will discuss the politics of her trip and the importance of it etc in depth? I think its only gossip forums where nipples are the focus...lol.




Exactly I don't see the big deal at all...

It's not like her nipples are completely visible ..geez


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> An older black man and I were discussing our cultural differences (I'm white), and he completely changed my perspective. He mentioned how growing up in his culture, women changed in front of people frequently and didn't feel the need to cover up their bodies if they weren't in a sexual content. I was shocked when he said his mom would even change naked in front of his friends, and no one thought anything of it. (This also reminds me strongly of the pool locker room scene in A Glass Castle.) That got us into the topic of whether or not it's appropriate for a woman to wear a bra. He said it doesn't matter if she wears one or not, and we should never look at a woman differently if she's not! And that also means if a woman's nipples show thorough her shirt, because they are part of her body, and it's natural.
> 
> Having said that, I have always looked at that topic differently. If Angelina is dressed appropriately and she has some nipple showing through her shirt, we should not care! It is so normal and natural for many other people and cultures and is not seen as disrespectful or inappropriate. I know I'm in the minority here, but I still feel that way.
> 
> (This does not include people who do it to show off or "for the cameras" which would then make what they are doing not natural.)


What culture was he from out of curiosity?


----------



## Wildflower22

He was American! From the Deep South!


----------



## Wildflower22

Which is why I was shocked. But also, he was older and cultural at that time, he believes it was the norm.


----------



## berrydiva

Wildflower22 said:


> He was American! From the Deep South!



Thanks. Interesting.



Wildflower22 said:


> Which is why I was shocked. But also, he was older and cultural at that time, he believes it was the norm.


I can kind of see how it's possible given the social construct created during slavery and the after impact. Living in close quarters, sharing space, etc. Interesting....something I don't think I ever really thought about....I think you've provided me with some good food for thought today!


----------



## Wildflower22

berrydiva said:


> Thanks. Interesting.
> 
> I can kind of see how it's possible given the social construct created during slavery and the after impact. Living in close quarters, sharing space, etc. Interesting....something I don't think I ever really thought about....I think you've provided me with some good food for thought today!




It sure is some food for thought. It really made an impact on me especially since I read something very similar in A Glass Castle and how the locker room behaviors were different for white and black women. If you haven't read the book, I highly recommend it! So good!


----------



## bag-princess

Oryx816 said:


> I would cut her a little slack.  I live in Southeast Asia and spend a good amount of time in Cambodia (my husband is there now) each year.
> 
> Firstly, the weather has been dreadful there and throughout this area for the past few days.  It is monsoon season, and this year is extremely humid.  Losing power is a common occurrence.  Air con is used sparingly by the locals, when they have it all (which is rare), and if you are out for about ten minutes you will be sweating.  I have stayed in the top hotels in Phnom Penh, and their little a/c units do not cut the mustard!  I admit she looks a bit haggard but if she just flew in and with the weather as it has been.....well, most westerners are looking like that here these days.
> 
> Her blouse isn't great looking but loose, light clothes like that is all you can wear to be comfortable...between the heavy rains and humidity....Cambodians understand, and won't judge her for it.  She is VERY well regarded in Cambodia and they seriously won't bat an eye over it.  *They suffer from sweeping poverty, malnutrition, lack of health and education, and are trying to get out from their dark and horrific past, so yes, they have bigger fish to fry, and couldn't care less about what she wears.*





very well stated!!


----------



## Ladybug09

Wildflower22 said:


> An older black man and I were discussing our cultural differences (I'm white), and he completely changed my perspective. He mentioned how growing up in his culture, women changed in front of people frequently and didn't feel the need to cover up their bodies if they weren't in a sexual content. I was shocked when he said his mom would even change naked in front of his friends, and no one thought anything of it. (This also reminds me strongly of the pool locker room scene in A Glass Castle.) That got us into the topic of whether or not it's appropriate for a woman to wear a bra. He said it doesn't matter if she wears one or not, and we should never look at a woman differently if she's not! And that also means if a woman's nipples show thorough her shirt, because they are part of her body, and it's natural.
> 
> Having said that, I have always looked at that topic differently. If Angelina is dressed appropriately and she has some nipple showing through her shirt, we should not care! It is so normal and natural for many other people and cultures and is not seen as disrespectful or inappropriate. I know I'm in the minority here, but I still feel that way.
> 
> (This does not include people who do it to show off or "for the cameras" which would then make what they are doing not natural.)



Ummmm, NO....maybe in HIS Family...



BadAzzBish said:


> What culture was this black man from? :what:


Exactly....


----------



## Wildflower22

Ladybug09 said:


> Ummmm, NO....maybe in HIS Family...
> 
> 
> Exactly....




He was an American from the Deep South. I was shocked too, but regardless if everyone thinks that way, it changed my perspective for the better.


----------



## bag-princess

Wildflower22 said:


> He was an American from the Deep South. I was shocked too, but regardless if everyone thinks that way, it changed my perspective for the better.







i have seen instances of this but not to the point of what he was talking about in my own family.  but in some friends of mine.  in fact we had a neighbor across the street from us that would think nothing of coming outside to sit on her front porch in her bra.  in full view of anyone in the neighborhood.  that is how she walked around her home with her 4 sons.  i remember when my husband and i were dating and he saw her outside like that for the first time.  he was so embarrassed and did not know what to do but everyone was used it it.  people would drive by and wave and keep going.


----------



## Wildflower22

bag-princess said:


> i have seen instances of this but not to the point of what he was talking about in my own family.  but in some friends of mine.  in fact we had a neighbor across the street from us that would think nothing of coming outside to sit on her front porch in her bra.  in full view of anyone in the neighborhood.  that is how she walked around her home with her 4 sons.  i remember when my husband and i were dating and he saw her outside like that for the first time.  he was so embarrassed and did not know what to do but everyone was used it it.  people would drive by and wave and keep going.




Guess his mom wasn't the only one with that mentality. It really helped me be less judge mental and more accepting of others who have different views on modesty than me.


----------



## bisousx

Wildflower22 said:


> An older black man and I were discussing our cultural differences (I'm white), and he completely changed my perspective. He mentioned how growing up in his culture, women changed in front of people frequently and didn't feel the need to cover up their bodies if they weren't in a sexual content. I was shocked when he said his mom would even change naked in front of his friends, and no one thought anything of it. (This also reminds me strongly of the pool locker room scene in A Glass Castle.) That got us into the topic of whether or not it's appropriate for a woman to wear a bra. He said it doesn't matter if she wears one or not, and we should never look at a woman differently if she's not! And that also means if a woman's nipples show thorough her shirt, because they are part of her body, and it's natural.
> 
> Having said that, I have always looked at that topic differently. If Angelina is dressed appropriately and she has some nipple showing through her shirt, we should not care! It is so normal and natural for many other people and cultures and is not seen as disrespectful or inappropriate. I know I'm in the minority here, but I still feel that way.
> 
> (This does not include people who do it to show off or "for the cameras" which would then make what they are doing not natural.)




I like his outlook. A little nipple never hurt nobody lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angie & Brad are adopting a Syrian orphan.

(sorry on my phone and don't know how to post article)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Pitt-finalise-plans-adopt-Syrian-orphan.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Stories about them adopting from Syria have been going around for a while. Idk if it's true.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie will shoot Netflix film in Cambodia*

NEW YORK (AP)  Angelina Jolie Pitt has been in scouting locations in Cambodia for her next film, _First They Killed My Father_, which she is casting entirely with local talent.
In a statement Thursday to The Associated Press, Jolie Pitt said she has spent the last week doing research and pre-production on the film before beginning shooting in Cambodia in November. She said shes striving, through meetings with Cambodians, to ensure the movie about the deadly Khmer Rouge regime is accurate and faithful to the 1970s events.
Jolie Pitt is collaborating with Cambodian author and human rights activist Luong Ung, who said the film will be made with Cambodians as a symbol of dignity and an act of memory. The two wrote the script together, adapted from Ungs 2000 memoir.
Jolie Pitt has said her 14-year-old Cambodia-born son, Maddox, is heavily involved in the movie, which is told from a childs perspective.
_First They Killed My Father_ is planned for release by Netflix in late 2016. Jolie Pitts upcoming film, _By the Sea_, in which she co-stars with Brad Pitt, will be released Nov. 13.


Source: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...a-jolie-shoot-netflix-film-cambodia/72731204/


----------



## lanasyogamama

"First They Killed my Father"  Ang sure loves a feel good flick!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Haha, yeah I know what you mean..she loves making dark films!


----------



## Docjeun

I was just going to say that she is so dark, that's why I have a hard time believing that she is not going thru just another phase but this one is lasting for years and years....
I wonder if she ever lightens up.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Unbroken was a little dark..but it did have a nice ending and meaning to it.


She did pretty good..profit wise.


http://www.boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=unbroken.htm


----------



## Singra

I hope she improves as a director this time round. Her last two film were a chore to get through.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The problem with Angelina's films is that they come across so heavy-handed and....earnest.

She has the potential to be a very good director. However IMO she needs to temper her films with lighter moments. Even in the darkest of stories there is light. 

Maybe it's due to her work IRL but I'm finding Angelina increasingly humourless. Balance is everything.


----------



## kcf68

Ok has anyone really confirmed if A&B adopted a Syrian orphan? ?  It was in the Washington Post yesterday but I only have seen speculation from "Other Entertainment sources".


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ If it's made it all the way to the Washington Post I'm guessing it's true.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That rumour started months ago in a not very reputable Australian mag. I'll wait for further confirmation.

Edit: it began in January
http://www.womansday.com.au/celebrity/hollywood-stars/brad-and-anges-adoption-joy-baby-moussa-makes-seven-6333


----------



## Singra

FreeSpirit71 said:


> The problem with Angelina's films is that they come across so heavy-handed and....earnest.
> 
> She has the potential to be a very good director. However IMO she needs to temper her films with lighter moments. Even in the darkest of stories there is light.
> 
> Maybe it's due to her work IRL but I'm finding Angelina increasingly humourless. Balance is everything.



^ Yeah I agree particularly on the heavy-handedness of her films and her humourlessness although let's face it humour has never been her strong suit. 

This probably is saying more of what you already said but I feel like her filmmaking reflects what she's brought to her past acting roles. As an actor she's not untalented but her interests are so narrowly focused that she doesn't reflect the greater truth of what it is to be human (for me anyway) nor does she reflect a reality of life I'm family with. There are actors that can extraordinary things with the mundane and everyday... Jolie is not one of them. She's good at being a larger than life representation, a cartoon, an icon, but she's not as good at reflecting life's more subtle intimate moments. 

The same goes for her movies. Looking at the similarities in between her movies I'm can only assume the horrors of war, the relationship between torturer and tortured/sadist and masochist were of primary interest to her... which is all very good if you're going to explore those themes properly but I feel like she never does. I've also felt strangely disconnected from the characters in her films even when they're played by good actors. Her films (so far) have a strange way of feeling inert even though they're tackling big dramatic themes. She's said in the past that Eastwood is one of her directing role models who shoots quickly and shoots what's on the page. Okay cool, but you know if you're only making a mediocre film what's the point? Are you really concerned with communicating the story or is it about you? It takes a really long time to develop the skill set relevant to becoming a good director...  why not be a producer and get a better director... like Pitt who produced Twelve years a slave, an amazing film that will go down as one of the greats in film history.  

It's difficult because on the one hand it's really admirable that she's tackling filmmaking and if she wants to be a director than good for her because there is a severe shortage of female directors but I wish her point of view was more unique and I wish she displayed more depth.

It's a problem I have with a bunch of up and coming filmmakers not just her. Possibly today's technology has made the entry point into filmmaking easier and therefore the people that are directing have had less time to develop, there's something to be said about having to overcome obstacles.


----------



## ByeKitty

Singra said:


> ^ Yeah I agree particularly on the heavy-handedness of her films and her humourlessness although let's face it humour has never been her strong suit.
> 
> This probably is saying more of what you already said but I feel like her filmmaking reflects what she's brought to her past acting roles. As an actor she's not untalented but her interests are so narrowly focused that she doesn't reflect the greater truth of what it is to be human (for me anyway) nor does she reflect a reality of life I'm family with. There are actors that can extraordinary things with the mundane and everyday... Jolie is not one of them. She's good at being a larger than life representation, a cartoon, an icon, but she's not as good at reflecting life's more subtle intimate moments.
> 
> The same goes for her movies. Looking at the similarities in between her movies I'm can only assume the horrors of war, the relationship between torturer and tortured/sadist and masochist were of primary interest to her... which is all very good if you're going to explore those themes properly but I feel like she never does. I've also felt strangely disconnected from the characters in her films even when they're played by good actors. Her films (so far) have a strange way of feeling inert even though they're tackling big dramatic themes. She's said in the past that Eastwood is one of her directing role models who shoots quickly and shoots what's on the page. Okay cool, but you know if you're only making a mediocre film what's the point? Are you really concerned with communicating the story or is it about you? It takes a really long time to develop the skill set relevant to becoming a good director...  why not be a producer and get a better director... like Pitt who produced Twelve years a slave, an amazing film that will go down as one of the greats in film history.
> 
> It's difficult because on the one hand it's really admirable that she's tackling filmmaking and if she wants to be a director than good for her because there is a severe shortage of female directors but I wish her point of view was more unique and I wish she displayed more depth.
> 
> It's a problem I have with a bunch of up and coming filmmakers not just her. Possibly today's technology has made the entry point into filmmaking easier and therefore the people that are directing have had less time to develop, there's something to be said about having to overcome obstacles.


Good post!!


----------



## Grace123

I'll give her points for fresh material. Seems like Hollywood is out of material and if it weren't for remakes or sequels, there'd be few movies at all.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie on marriage and new film: 'Brad and I have our issues'*

*VIDEO *in link


Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt reunite onscreen for the first time in 10 years in their new drama "By the Sea," which focuses on a struggling marriage. But the couple wants to make it clear their own relationship isn't on the rocks. 
"It's not autobiographical," Jolie Pitt told Vogue of film, in the magazine's November cover story. "Brad and I have our issues, but if the characters were even remotely close to our problems we couldn't have made the film." 
  "It was our honeymoon," the actress added of the time she, Pitt and their six children spent shooting the movie on the Maltese island of Gozo. 
  Jolie Pitt directed "By the Sea" and wrote its screenplay herself. She revealed that the couple called the script  which follows a husband and wife in the 1970s who resolve their marital issues while visiting a French resort  the "crazy one" for years. 
''As artists we wanted something that took us out of our comfort zones," she said. "Just being raw actors. It's not the safest idea. But life is short." 
  It was while editing the film earlier this year that Jolie Pitt had her ovaries and fallopian tubes removed after tests detected possible signs of cancer  two years after she underwent a preventative double mastectomy. 
  "It really connected me to other women," she said of sharing her experience in a New York Times Op-Ed in March. 
"I wish my mom had been able to make those choices," she said. "They are not easy surgeries. The ovaries are an easy surgery, but the hormone changes ... interesting. We did joke that I had my Monday edit. Tuesday surgery. Wednesday go into menopause. Thursday come back to edit, a little funky with my steps." 
  Jolie Pitt went on to explain the impact of going through menopause at an early age. 
  "I feel grounded as a woman. I know others do too. Both of the women in my family, my mother and my grandmother started dying in their 40s. I'm 40. I can't wait to hit 50 and know I made it." 
While "By the Sea" isn't her only upcoming project  Jolie Pitt is also directing an adaptation of "First They Killed My Father: A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers," a memoir from Cambodian activist Loung Ung  she's happy to spend time away from the camera, with her large brood. 
  "I'm happy to be home. I want to really focus on my children, doing the best I can to guide and protect them before they are out of the house," she said of the couple's kids, whose ages range from 7 to 14. "These are their most important years." 
  For the full interview  plus stunning photos of the entire family shot by Annie Leibovitz  pick up the November issue of Vogue on Wednesday. 


Source: http://www.today.com/popculture/angela-lansbury-turns-90-here-are-10-life-lessons-murder-t49721


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I forgot she was going through menopause. I kinda want to know what a menopausal Angelina is like.

I saw the pics on Today briefly. I loved them.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Vogue cover: http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13360939/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-kids-november-cover-2015/#6


----------



## Sweetpea83

Photos from shoot..source: http://www.vogue.com/13357646/angelina-jolie-pitt-november-2015-cover/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Couple more: http://www.vogue.com/13357646/angelina-jolie-pitt-november-2015-cover/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wow!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I love those photos. They have a dark theme to them, but that's why I like them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

This, y'all, is a loving family. It shows through in pictures.


----------



## legaldiva

dangerouscurves said:


> This, y'all, is a loving family. It shows through in pictures.




I love the way she looks at those kids.


----------



## chowlover2

legaldiva said:


> I love the way she looks at those kids.




And they way they look back, lots of love in their family!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

That's the most alive I've seen her look in a long time.


----------



## Sweetpea83

legaldiva said:


> I love the way she looks at those kids.


 


chowlover2 said:


> And they way they look back, lots of love in their family!


 
I agree!


----------



## Swanky

Did they PS some weight on her?  She looks better than usual!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ For sure.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Did they PS some weight on her?  She looks better than usual!



Haha, probably the only celebrity who would need weight ADDED via photoshop. Well maybe Rachel Zoe, if you count her as a real celebrity.


----------



## Grace123

Time to put the kids to work again!! Must be promoting that movie, huh? [emoji16]

Least her wigs and extensions look better here than they usually do.


----------



## Ladybug09

Grace123 said:


> Time to put the kids to work again!! Must be promoting that movie, huh? [emoji16]
> 
> Least her wigs and extensions look better here than they usually do.



Claws are out...


----------



## Grace123

Ladybug09 said:


> Claws are out...




Nah, it's just what I think. I don't hate her but I certainly don't love her. I don't think she's a saint, I think she's Hollywood and uses what tools she has  which for her, would be children. As for the wig comment, did you SEE "Salt?"  [emoji33]


----------



## MarvelGirl

Great spread and family pics! Love looking at them all and enjoy seeing her smile and appearing happy and peaceful.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Grace123 said:


> Nah, it's just what I think. I don't hate her but I certainly don't love her. I don't think she's a saint, I think she's Hollywood and uses what tools she has  which for her, would be children. As for the wig comment, did you SEE "Salt?"  [emoji33]




Big deal about wearing a wig in a movie? Lol


----------



## BadAzzBish

grace123 said:


> time to put the kids to work again!! Must be promoting that movie, huh? [emoji16]
> 
> least her wigs and extensions look better here than they usually do.



:d


----------



## pukasonqo

i like the pic of her and the kids running in the beach
and yup, she is no saint (never claimed to be) but, at least, she is putting some effort into helping others


----------



## Ladybug09

Grace123 said:


> Nah, it's just what I think. I don't hate her but I certainly don't love her. I don't think she's a saint, I think she's Hollywood and uses what tools she has  which for her, would be children. As for the wig comment, did you SEE "Salt?"  [emoji33]



Got u.
I liked the black wig.


----------



## Swanky

*Silver fox Brad Pitt debuts dyed grey hairdo as he brings twins Knox  and Vivienne along to the set of satirical comedy War Machine in London*

He's just started production on new comedy War Machine in London.
And  Brad Pitt unveiled a brand new grey hairdo as he arrived on set last  week, holding hands with his seven-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.
The  51-year-old actor looked every inch the silver fox thanks to his  closely cropped style, said to be inspired by Stanley McChrystal, who  led the US war effort in Afghanistan.





 
New look: Brad Pitt unveiled a new  silver hairdo as he made an appearance on the London set of  satirical  comedy War Machine last week

Brad's  character, billed as a 'rock star' general with a 'lethal reputation',  is loosely based on the army veteran and he was clad in full military  attire.

The  satirical film is inspired by the best-selling book The Operators: The  Wild And Terrifying Inside Story Of America's War In Afghanistan by the  late Michael Hastings.
It  is set to make history as one of the original movies produced by  streaming service Netflix, hot on the heels of a stream of successful TV  shows including Orange Is The New Black and The Unbreakable Kimmy  Schmidt.




 
Family outing: The Hollywood star brought his youngest children, seven-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne





 
Army fatigues: Brad was clad in full  military garb to play a 'rock star' general, loosely inspired by Stanley  McChrystal, who led the US war effort in Afghanistan

War Machine, directed by David Michod, will see Brad co-starring with Topher Grace, Will Poulter and Anthony Michael Hall.
It  is not yet known whether the Hollywood star's children will be making  an on-screen appearance, since Vivienne has taken a shine to acting.
The  youngster enjoyed a small role in Maleficent opposite her mother  Angelina Jolie last year, while her elder sibling, Shiloh, nine, graced  the screen in Brad's 2008 film, The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button.




 
Budding screen star? Vivienne enjoyed a small role in 2014's Maleficent opposite her mother Angelina Jolie





 

Netflix original film: The comedy,  directed by David Michod, will see Brad co-starring with Topher Grace,  Will Poulter and Anthony Michael Hall

Meanwhile,  Angelina - who also raises children Maddox, 14, Pax , 11, and Zahara,  10, with Brad - recently admitted they had their 'issues' just like any  other married couple in a new interview with VOGUE.
The  actress-turned-filmmaker was discussing the pair's new joint project,  By The Sea, which follows a couple who take a holiday to France together  in a bid to save their crumbling marriage.
'Brad  and I have our issues, but if the characters were even remotely close  to our problems we couldn't have made the film,' she explained.
'As  artists we wanted something that took us out of our comfort zones. Just  being raw actors. It's not the safest idea. But life is short.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tirical-comedy-War-Machine.html#ixzz3owudMcOs
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grace123 said:


> Nah, it's just what I think. I don't hate her but I certainly don't love her. I don't think she's a saint, I think she's Hollywood and uses what tools she has  which for her, would be children. As for the wig comment, did you SEE "Salt?"  [emoji33]




No one really think she's a saint but we do like her charity work and I don't see anything wrong that she takes her children in a photoshoot, I mean Brad is part of the spread as well.


----------



## Swanky

I like the pics, they're beautiful, although pretty staged looking.  I think it's a way to humanize her to people that get an icy vibe form her.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Humanize, hm interesting thought . She comes across as more superhuman than anything else IMO. I like the pics too, she looks stunning. That movie looks pretty intriguing


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sweetpea83 said:


> Vogue cover: http://www.vogue.com/slideshow/13360939/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-kids-november-cover-2015/#6



Yeah, I'm a stan for Ang, but I don't believe that's all her hair on the cover.  But I love the pics.


----------



## Swanky

Don't find her superhuman at all.  I think she has brilliant PR, as she should.  And I think her humanitarian work is very admirable.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I like the pics, they're beautiful, although pretty staged looking.  I think it's a way to humanize her to people that get an icy vibe form her.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Don't find her superhuman at all.  I think she has brilliant PR, as she should.  And I think her humanitarian work is very admirable.



I agree.


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> No one really think she's a saint but we do like her charity work and I don't see anything wrong that she takes her children in a photoshoot, I mean Brad is part of the spread as well.




This.


----------



## BagLovingMom

Interesting, that's why I appreciate TPF so much, the diversity of opinion. Humanize gave me the impression that she's viewed as less than human, which I don't agree with. I find her beauty, poise, and humanitarian efforts more extraordinary on a human level.


----------



## Swanky

I think if the word more like this definition:
hu·man·ize
\&#712;hyü-m&#601;-&#716;n&#299;z, &#712;yü-\
verb
: to make (someone or something) seem gentler, kinder, or more appealing to people


----------



## gazoo

I'll take her and her masterful PR methods over the Kardashian's vapid ways any day.  At least she stands for something other than fashion and selfies.


----------



## Singra

^ Yup what you said



BagLovingMom said:


> Interesting, that's why I appreciate TPF so much, the diversity of opinion. Humanize gave me the impression that *she's viewed as less than human*, which I don't agree with. I find her beauty, poise, and humanitarian efforts more extraordinary on a human level.



I would never say Jolie is less than human maybe a little bit super human... because how else do you explain being global ambassador, director, writer, producer, actress, wife and mom to 6 six kids all at once... well besides having a massive budget and an army of helpers. 

There is also a coolness and distance that's important to her public image, no? She's not exactly Mary Alice who lives next door. In that sense the photos do humanise her... 

Although I always have very mixed feelings about celebs having photos with their kids, no matter the context. I know the arguments for why they do it but still I think it should be illegal to publish photos of celebs kids until they are over a certain age. period.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

We are seeing less and less of this family. So I can appreciate these photos every now and again. I just wish it wasn't in this magazine. I hate Vogue. The media was so obsessed with this family and Suri Cruise and now you rarely see or hear from them.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt take Shiloh, Knox and Vivienne shopping in Cambodia as they research her new movie*


*Maddox himself will be heavily involved in the production of the film - an attempt by his mother to ensure he connects with the country of his birth*
 Angelina Jolie and her husband Brad Pitt have made every effort to ensure their adopted children stay in touch with their roots.
And 13 years after adopting her oldest son Maddox from Cambodia, Angelina has returned to the country with him and his five siblings.
She and Brad were pictured taking their youngest children Shiloh, nine and seven-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne shopping at the Old Market in Siem Reap on Sunday.









Research: Angelina Jolie and her daughter Vivienne are pictured shopping at the Old Market in Siem Reap; the Jolie-Pitt family are in Cambodia to research locations for Angelina&#8217;s upcoming Netflix movie

They bought items from a market stall, in the colourful bazaar, before riding off on a tuk-tuk.
The couple are currently in the city researching locations for Angelina&#8217;s upcoming Netflix movie, First They Killed My Father, which she co-wrote and will direct.
Maddox himself will be heavily involved in the production of the film - a deliberate attempt by his mother to ensure he connects with the country of his birth.






Exploring: Brad leans on a counter as his daughter Shiloh looks from underneath his arm on Sunday

'As Maddox and I prepare the film we will be side by side learning about his country,' Jolie explained earlier this year.
'He is 14 and this is a very important time for him to understand who he is. He is my son but he is also a son of Cambodia.
'This is the time for our family to understand all that that means to him and to us.' 






No VIP status: The family used a regular Cambodian tuk-tuk to get around







She's a local: In 2005, Angelia was granted Cambodian citizenship by royal decree in recognition of her environmental work in the Southeast Asian nation

The mother-of-six chose as her subject for the new movie a harrowing memoir by Cambodian human rights activist Loung Ung First. 
Shot through the eyes of a war-scarred child, the film throws the spotlight on Cambodia's devastating 1970s holocaust under the communist Khmer Rouge - which is blamed for the deaths of 1.7 million people.
Angelina, who also raises children Pax, 11, and Zahara, ten, with her husband, hopes working on the film will give Maddox a greater understanding of his identity as he reaches adulthood. 
The devoted humanitarian has traveled to Cambodia on numerous occasions to do research for the film, which will begin filming on location next month.
'My desire to tell this story in the most truthful and accurate way possible will be my tribute to the strength and dignity of all Cambodian people,' she said.






Dad's in charge: Brad looked after Knox and Shiloh as they headed away from the market

The actress has been fascinated with the country ever since she filmed 2001 hit action movie Lara Croft: Tomb Raider at Cambodia's famous Angkor Wat temple complex.
In 2002 she adopted Maddox, then aged just seven months, from an orphanage in western Cambodia. Her now husband Brad jointly adopted Maddox in 2006, changing his surname to Jolie-Pitt.
In 2005, Angelia was granted Cambodian citizenship by royal decree in recognition of her environmental work in the Southeast Asian nation.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-3279865/Angelina-Jolie-Brad-Pitt-Shiloh-Knox-Vivienne-shopping-Cambodia-research-new-movie.html#ixzz3p3Fyi7CX


----------



## Ms Kiah

From that link. Look at how cute Maddox was.


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Cutie then..now a handsome teenager!


----------



## Swanky

He was adorable and she looked so good then.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She glowed.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> She glowed.


yep!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Jon Voight Loved Unbroken, Says He Wants Daughter Angelina Jolie Pitt to Direct Him One Day*


Academy Award-winning actor Jon Voight has held several critically acclaimed roles through the years, but none would compare to working alongside daughter Angelina Jolie Pitt â&#8364;&#8220; with the star doing what she does best behind the camera. 

"I love my daughter, and I'm very impressed by her directing," Voight tells _Cigar Aficionado_ in its December cover story, out Oct. 27. "I thought _Unbroken_ was brilliant... now I'd like to be directed by her." 

Jolie Pitt made her directorial debut with 2011's _In the Land of Blood and Honey_, which preceded last year's release of _Unbroken_, a biographical account of Olympian Louis Zamperini's life after a near-fatal plane crash. 

While she is still spending time in front of the camera-- including in the upcoming drama _By the Sea_, which she also directed and stars in alongside real-life husband Brad Pitt --Jolie has repeatedly voiced her passion of directing. 


"I've loved being an actor, but I'm happier shining a light on actors," she previously told PEOPLE. 


Meanwhile, the father-daughter duo have since mended their once-rocky relationship, and Voight now says he enjoys being an "interactive" grandparent. 

"I'm crazy about her and my grandchildren," he says. "The happiest sound for me is sitting in my house and hearing children and their laughter coming from the field."


Source: http://www.people.com/article/jon-voight-hopes-daughter-angelina-jolie-directs-him


----------



## Ladybug09

^May be a cold day in H3LL before that one happens...


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Lol..


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> ^Lol..


The truth hurts! LOL


----------



## berrydiva

I thought they were working on reconciling a few years ago?


----------



## Ladybug09

berrydiva said:


> I thought they were working on reconciling a few years ago?



Yeah, but the memory is loooonnng...and Voight always seems to do something to mess it up.


----------



## lanasyogamama

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRA3l6qe3UM

I want to see this!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looking forward to watching as well..


----------



## White Orchid

Gorgeous photo of them both.  You can see that's she really loves her children. 



Ms Kiah said:


> From that link. Look at how cute Maddox was.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolies Unbroken Finally Set For Release in Japan*

TOKYO  Angelina Jolies controversial WWII prisoner of war drama Unbroken has finally found a distributor willing to release it in Japan.
The film, stars Jack OConnell as WWII bombardier and Olympic medallist, Louis Zamperini.
The picture was last year the subject of protests and threats by Japanese right wingers. They persuaded Toho-Towa, the usual distributor of Universals titles, to delay the films release indefinitely. The film will now open in February 2016  though on a much smaller scale.
Indie distributor Bitters End will now handle the release. For the moment it is pointing to a single screen release. The film is set to screen at Theater Image Forum, a venue in Tokyos Shibuya district.
Jolie repeatedly called for Unbrokens Japan bow. She said that the film was not, as opponents claimed, anti-Japanese, despite its portrayal of a sadistic POW camp guard, by pop singer/actor Miyavi.
Opening in the U.S. in December 2014, with Universal distributing, the film earned $162 million worldwide. Given the small scale of the Japanese release, the global will likely not change substantially.
The film was expected to release in Japan in January or February this year, but was attacked by so-called net uyoku (net rightists), who typically do not belong to any organized group, but make their opinions known on 2channel, popular Internet message boards, and blog sites.
The depictions of hard-to-believe inhuman acts make this an anti-Japanese film by definition, wrote one blogger. Angelina Jolie puts on her business smile and says I love Japan when shes here, but back in her own country she makes a fake I hate Japan movie, said another.
Confirmation of the Bitters End release came Thursday, the opening day of the 2015 Tokyo International Film Festival.
The 2009 festival was also the venue for ugly scenes which preceded the halting of a planned theatrical release of Australian documentary The Cove. However, after prominent media figures, as well as the Directors Guild of Japan, charged that the cancellations amounted to the suppression of free speech, the film was finally shown both in theaters.
Others who have come under fire from Japans right wingers include New York-based Kazuhiro Soda, whose award-winning observational documentaries, including his Campaign duology that skewered Japanese-style politics.


Source: http://variety.com/2015/film/asia/angelina-jolie-unbroken-finally-set-for-japan-release-1201623881/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I follow a Brangelina account on IG. yeah, judge me.

Anyway somehow they got ahold of pics from inside Voight's house. I guess he did a photo shoot a while back. He has these humongous pics of the kids in every room. Each kid on the wall. These are not pap pics and he is in a few of them.

So while she may not like the guy so much, I guess she is allowing him around the kids.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ What's the issue between them?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ What's the issue between them?



I think it stems from childhood and when she was in the process of adopting Maddox he said some things to the media that she didn't appreciate.


----------



## nastasja

lanasyogamama said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRA3l6qe3UM
> 
> I want to see this!




Me too! Thx for posting.


----------



## jun3machina

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think it stems from childhood and when she was in the process of adopting Maddox he said some things to the media that she didn't appreciate.



Not only that but he was never there when she was growing up and *I think* may have been unfaithful to his wife.


----------



## Ladybug09

jun3machina said:


> Not only that but he was never there when she was growing up and *I think* may have been unfaithful to his wife.



Yeah, alot of it goes back to the rship with her parents, and then his comments about Maddox' adoption didn't help.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie may be one of the biggest stars in the world, but that doesnt make her a diva.
The  40-year-old happily wheeled her own suitcase as she arrived into LAX  airport on Tuesday, with the four eldest of her six children.
Angelina was joined by Maddox, 14, Pax, 11, Zahara, 10, and nine-year-old Shiloh, and the kids all wore their own backpacks.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggage-jet-LA-trip-Cambodia.html#ixzz3pp4EjGow 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sweetpea83 said:


> Angelina Jolie may be one of the biggest stars in the world, but that doesnt make her a diva.
> The  40-year-old happily wheeled her own suitcase as she arrived into LAX  airport on Tuesday, with the four eldest of her six children.
> Angelina was joined by Maddox, 14, Pax, 11, Zahara, 10, and nine-year-old Shiloh, and the kids all wore their own backpacks.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ggage-jet-LA-trip-Cambodia.html#ixzz3pp4EjGow
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> ​



I love that McQueen bag...


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt on Working with Angelina Jolie Pitt: 'I Trust Her with My Life'*

While many people might find it challenging to work alongside their spouse, for Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pitt, the arrangement seems to suit them just fine. 

In the winter issue of _V_ magazine  which PEOPLE debuted the cover of in the current issue - Pitt, 51, opened up about what it was like being directed by his wife on their upcoming film, _By the Sea_. 

"It's surprising how much I enjoy the direction of my wife," he admitted. 

When Jolie Pitt, 40, first presented him with the idea of making the film together, he said it was an easy decision to reunite with his wife onscreen for the first time in 10 years. (The two first costarred in 2005's _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_.) 


Why? 

"I trust her with my life," he said.


In fact, Pitt quite enjoys seeing his wife in a position of power.  

"She's decisive, incredibly intuitive, knife-sharp and, might I say, sexy at her post," he said.  

Set in France during the 1970s, _By the Sea_ tells the story of a crumbling marriage between Vanessa (Jolie Pitt), a former dancer, and her writer husband, Roland (Pitt). 

The couple, who recently celebrated their one-year wedding anniversary, traded in a typical newlywed getaway for a honeymoon on set. The whole family, including their six children, jetted off to the Mediterranean nation of Malta to begin filming the romantic drama.  


Pitt admits taking on the project wasn't "the wisest way to spend a honeymoon." 

But even he couldn't help but see the irony in the situation. 

"What better metaphor for a marriage" than "fighting to make something together," he told _V_ magazine. 

_By the Sea_ hits theaters Nov. 13. 



Source: http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-working-with-angelina-jolie-pitt-by-the-sea


----------



## scarlet555

is that him_ currently?_  He should look like this more!!!  Yum!


----------



## csre

He is one fine man IMO. With some bad/crazy days and looks


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He looks like Redford when he wants.

This guy has great hair.


----------



## MarvelGirl

Dang Brad! Looking extra fine on that cover. Yum-me!


----------



## bag-princess

that cover!!!!!


----------



## MarvelGirl

bag-princess said:


> that cover!!!!!



OMG! Hilarious and oh so true.


----------



## Livia1

bag-princess said:


> that cover!!!!!


----------



## Swanky

That cover looks hot and I don't find him hot, lol!  Lots of grain on it, like it's old. . .  it's like a gritty version of photoshop!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

He looks very much like a young Redford - and I am here for it. 




> *Brad Pitt Goes Shirtless For Super Sexy 'V' Mag Spread!*
> 
> Brad Pitt looks oh-so sexy in this shirtless new spread from V magazine&#8217;s latest issue!
> 
> Here&#8217;s what the 51-year-old actor had to share with the mag:
> 
> *On being directed by his wife Angelina Jolie in By The Sea:* &#8220;It&#8217;s surprising how much I enjoy the direction of my wife. She&#8217;s decisive, incredibly intuitive, and might I say sexy at her post. I trust her with my life.&#8221;
> 
> *On being a dad:* &#8220;At the end of the day, we get to be parents, greeting our lovely, crazy children and talking about their day, making sure they brush their teeth.&#8221;
> 
> *On By the Sea*: &#8220;It was probably not the wisest way to spend a honeymoon. But then again, fighting to make something together&#8230;what better metaphor for marriage? It&#8217;s not a film that responds to the current zeitgeist or storytelling&#8230;rather, a quiet, mature look at the challenges of love and adult loss. Mr and Mrs. Smith this is not&#8230;.It deals with that period when the honeymoon is well over and the couple is faced with the benality of every day and the pains of the unplanned.&#8221;
> 
> The gorgeous photo shoot was shot by famed photogs Inez and Vinoodh! See all the pics below!
> 
> For more from Brad, visit V mag!





























*Source:* Just Jared


----------



## MarvelGirl

Whew! This man...The hair, everything. Gets better with age...loving these pics!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That cover looks hot and I don't find him hot, lol!  Lots of grain on it, like it's old. . .  it's like a gritty version of photoshop!




Even the hairstyle and everything looks old. Like its a late 70s shoot.


----------



## White Orchid

Kinda reminds me of a young Robert Redford.


----------



## NYC Chicky

What was the spy movie with him and Redford as costars - that was excellent!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

NYC Chicky said:


> What was the spy movie with him and Redford as costars - that was excellent!



Spy Game


----------



## chowlover2

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He looks very much like a young Redford - and I am here for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Just Jared




Swoon!


----------



## Sweetpea83

He looks great..very sexy..

I totally see the Redford resemblance..


----------



## Sweetpea83

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Even the hairstyle and everything looks old. Like its a late 70s shoot.



I'm thinking this was done purposely..considering the era the movie they just made together..


----------



## Swanky

Wow that's A LOT of photoshop!!


----------



## ByeKitty

I always thought he looked like Redford... Better looking though, IMO!


----------



## Alexenjie

Robert Redford in his younger days (Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid, The Way We Were era) was very good looking, I would say even better looking than Brad.

I think Robert Redford spent years outside exposed to harsh sun and his skin got wrinkled while he was fairly young. Brad can still look attractive to me now and then but most of the time he looks scruffy and unkept, a look I'm not attracted to.


----------



## scarlet555

Wow... Photoshop likely still hot


----------



## Swanky

Alexenjie said:


> Robert Redford in his younger days (Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid, The Way We Were era) was very good looking, I would say even better looking than Brad.
> 
> I think Robert Redford spent years outside exposed to harsh sun and his skin got wrinkled while he was fairly young. Brad can still look attractive to me now and then but most of the time he looks scruffy and unkept, a look I'm not attracted to.



Unfortunately for Redford they didn't PS back then. Pitt has bad skin but he's lucky to be in the digital age.


----------



## ByeKitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Unfortunately for Redfird they didn't PS back then. Pitt has bad skin but he's lucky to be in the digital age.



How does he have bad skin?


----------



## Swanky

I guess he had bad acne at some point.  He's always had pretty rough skin up close.  It's looked better once in a while.







If you google it, he comes up on celebs w/ worst skin lists


----------



## knasarae

FreeSpirit71 said:


> He looks very much like a young Redford - and I am here for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* Just Jared



OMG, these pics though


----------



## Grace123

HAHAHA comparing this guy to Redford? Seriously??? I feel sorry for Redford, he was the real deal and still is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-princess said:


> that cover!!!!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grace123 said:


> HAHAHA comparing this guy to Redford? Seriously??? I feel sorry for Redford, he was the real deal and still is.




Ok, maybe not the talent, but the looks....


----------



## Grace123

dangerouscurves said:


> Ok, maybe not the talent, but the looks....



I disagree about the looks. I think Redford has always been ruggedly handsome and Pitt, in his prime, was a more of a pretty boy. This attempt to recreate a Redford look is insulting, and I bet it took eons to to the prep, not to mention the photoshop. Even to adding hair pieces to give Pitt the Redford hair. :roll eyes:
I
 do agree with you about the talent aspect. There's no comparison there.


----------



## Ladybug09

Grace123 said:


> I disagree about the looks. I think Redford has always been ruggedly handsome and Pitt, in his prime, was a more of a pretty boy. This attempt to recreate a Redford look is insulting, and I bet it took eons to to the prep, not to mention the photoshop. Even to adding hair pieces to give Pitt the Redford hair. :roll eyes:
> I
> do agree with you about the talent aspect. There's no comparison there.


Watch him in some A. Hitchcock episodes.
Just a beauty!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

IMO he resembled Redford even in his younger days. like Spy Game.


----------



## Docjeun

Alexenjie said:


> Robert Redford in his younger days (Butch Cassidy & the Sundance Kid, The Way We Were era) was very good looking, I would say even better looking than Brad.
> 
> I think Robert Redford spent years outside exposed to harsh sun and his skin got wrinkled while he was fairly young. Brad can still look attractive to me now and then but most of the time he looks scruffy and unkept, a look I'm not attracted to.





Oh my gosh, much better looking that Pitt ever was.
I wonder what year these photos were taken.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Grace123 said:


> HAHAHA comparing this guy to Redford? Seriously??? I feel sorry for Redford, he was the real deal and still is.




Cosigned.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I've never seen anyone look as good as Pitt in Legends of the Fall. 

Redford was ok.


----------



## MarvelGirl

BagOuttaHell said:


> I've never seen anyone look as good as Pitt in Legends of the Fall.
> 
> Redford was ok.



Agree. He looked otherworldly in that movie. Still watch it every now and then and can see why everyone but especially Isabelle was so in love with him. The scene in the garden after he had returned...oh my g---...and the prison scene after Isabelle2 died and he was in tears...You could see it in her eyes how handsome he was to her...

But Redford in "The Way We Were" was something else too. Hubble...man. There is definitely a strong resemblance to him and Pitt and I think they would agree there is one too, hence the movies they have done together, etc. Either way, I thank them both for the fantastic eye candy they both provide/provided.


----------



## Grace123

Maybe my age is showing but it's going to take quite a man to top this guy.


----------



## Lounorada

Grace123 said:


> Maybe my age is showing but it's going to take quite a man to top this guy.
> 
> View attachment 3172010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172011


----------



## Prada Psycho

Grace123 said:


> Maybe my age is showing but it's going to take quite a man to top this guy.
> 
> View attachment 3172010
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172011



*Brad who?..... *

























*And the pièce de résistance.  Let's see how little Bradie Boy looks when he's 79 years old. Yes, Robert Redford is 79 years old in these photos.


*








*
Edit note: No Photoshopping done, for that matter.*


----------



## Grace123

That man can't be a mere human.....


----------



## Prada Psycho

Grace123 said:


> That man can't be a mere human.....




I adore that twinkle in his eye in the last photo on the right (at 79 years old).


----------



## bag-princess

BagOuttaHell said:


> I've never seen anyone look as good as Pitt in Legends of the Fall.
> 
> *Redford was ok.*







THIS!


like someone said - must be an age thing.   i did not grow up looking at young robert.   what i see is the older man now the most.  but i did grow up with brad and that is who i prefer.


----------



## Grace123

Prada Psycho said:


> I adore that twinkle in his eye in the last photo on the right (at 79 years old).



Agree. Not saying BP wasnt/isn't good looking, he is. He's just no Redford..but then no one is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Prada Psycho said:


> *Brad who?..... *
> 
> 
> scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11855804_10204960234031540_5867819263789938926_n.jpg?oh=a4dd4001adcd3b84f9e047c6d02d20a3&oe=56BDDC3Fscontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/v/t1.0-9/10455961_791405627600097_7478982387440544329_n.jpg?oh=cce5695fe125a3cb69786b9e9097cae9&oe=56B8804Escontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10409054_830803473660312_2368517231967545689_n.jpg?oh=099eb573bbcad9a404f0a5ccdf9e8adf&oe=5685A2FD
> scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12046858_925606287513363_6224497327692693791_n.jpg?oh=0ea1de75f37ddf0b3ca187fe17c2377f&oe=56CCCB65scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xal1/v/t1.0-9/11541878_878029778937681_2959616905817703157_n.jpg?oh=180649a906a51a244f237a1741b29e9b&oe=56C53707scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11866487_904758446264814_1585355619650174506_n.jpg?oh=891bf55b103479d3f192860b80e56fb6&oe=56B92E1F
> 
> 
> *And the pièce de résistance.  Let's see how little Bradie Boy looks when he's 79 years old. Yes, Robert Redford is 79 years old in these photos.
> 
> 
> *scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11026087_852405444833448_4110568134272018422_n.jpg?oh=48bfe077fe994b13b4dd20ffd23cfc72&oe=56B90379scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12049394_924166010990724_4930628194980954360_n.jpg?oh=ad86ea7797a7647a82855be80cf780b9&oe=56BEC519
> 
> *
> Edit note: No Photoshopping done, for that matter.*




Hi PradaPsycho! First time I see you here!!! [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Prada Psycho said:


> *Brad who?..... *
> 
> 
> scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11855804_10204960234031540_5867819263789938926_n.jpg?oh=a4dd4001adcd3b84f9e047c6d02d20a3&oe=56BDDC3Fscontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash2/v/t1.0-9/10455961_791405627600097_7478982387440544329_n.jpg?oh=cce5695fe125a3cb69786b9e9097cae9&oe=56B8804Escontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/10409054_830803473660312_2368517231967545689_n.jpg?oh=099eb573bbcad9a404f0a5ccdf9e8adf&oe=5685A2FD
> scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12046858_925606287513363_6224497327692693791_n.jpg?oh=0ea1de75f37ddf0b3ca187fe17c2377f&oe=56CCCB65scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xal1/v/t1.0-9/11541878_878029778937681_2959616905817703157_n.jpg?oh=180649a906a51a244f237a1741b29e9b&oe=56C53707scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/11866487_904758446264814_1585355619650174506_n.jpg?oh=891bf55b103479d3f192860b80e56fb6&oe=56B92E1F
> 
> 
> *And the pièce de résistance.  Let's see how little Bradie Boy looks when he's 79 years old. Yes, Robert Redford is 79 years old in these photos.
> 
> 
> *scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpf1/v/t1.0-9/11026087_852405444833448_4110568134272018422_n.jpg?oh=48bfe077fe994b13b4dd20ffd23cfc72&oe=56B90379scontent-atl3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpt1/v/t1.0-9/12049394_924166010990724_4930628194980954360_n.jpg?oh=ad86ea7797a7647a82855be80cf780b9&oe=56BEC519
> 
> *
> Edit note: No Photoshopping done, for that matter.*




He still has full hair!!!


----------



## Swanky

Redford is hot. . .  he looks a little ornery, which I like!


----------



## scarlet555

I prefer Brad, though never liked him till he was a bit older.  Redford is ok, but not to me.  Something about Brad, I just don't find in Robert Redford.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I like both [emoji8]


----------



## Sweetpea83

dangerouscurves said:


> I like both [emoji8]




Same here..


----------



## Prada Psycho

*Here you go Ladies. Brad Pitt, minus the Photoshopped skin in the V magazine photos, and Robert Redford. Both as they look now.  As I said above, let's see how Little Brad looks when he's 79. 
*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Brad still looks pretty good there IMO


----------



## Sweetpea83

I've said this before..but to me Brad looks more sexy to me as he gets older.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah. These pics aren't convincing me to kick him out of our imaginary bed.


----------



## Grace123

Prada Psycho said:


> I adore that twinkle in his eye in the last photo on the right (at 79 years old).



Here he is at 57, the "Indecent Proposal," time I think?


----------



## Ladybug09

From his Alfred Hitchcock days.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Hello


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh, how soon we forget...


----------



## MarvelGirl




----------



## scarlet555

Loved brad when he got older...


----------



## Ladybug09

Umm, that 4th pic, can we pan all the way down! Lol



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ Hello



Battle of the Blondes!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Ladybug09 said:


> Umm, that 4th pic, *can we pan all the way down!* Lol
> 
> Battle of the Blondes!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Last batch.. 












*And last, but definitely not least - Robert and Brad on the set of Spy Game - both handsome - just a few decades apart.*


----------



## WhitleyGilbert




----------



## Grace123

Ladybug09 said:


> From his Alfred Hitchcock days.




What I'm talking about!! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Sweetpea83

Ya'll have me cracking up..lol!! Brad is hottie..for sure..then and even more now, imo..


----------



## Grace123

Ladybug09 said:


> Umm, that 4th pic, can we pan all the way down! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> Battle of the Blondes!




There's one on the web that goes all the way down. Nothing to write home about. [emoji12]


----------



## twinkle.tink

Prada Psycho said:


> Brad who?.....



Tee! Hee! I wondered if you would pop up


----------



## minimom

I always thought Brad looked most like a young Redford in A River Runs Through It, but he can never top the looks and raw sex appeal of Redford and Newman.   Loved Redford in Barefoot in the Park and Up Close and Personal.


----------



## ScorpionDoom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh, how soon we forget...



OMG, popping in to this thread has been the best decision of the day!


----------



## Ladybug09

WhitleyGilbert said:


>



I love the Golden Girls!!







Grace123 said:


> There's one on the web that goes all the way down. Nothing to write home about. [emoji12]


Ohhhh, dang!


----------



## CobaltBlu

this thread is fabulous today.


----------



## sdkitty

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Brad Pitt on Working with Angelina Jolie Pitt: 'I Trust Her with My Life'*
> 
> While many people might find it challenging to work alongside their spouse, for Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Pitt, the arrangement seems to suit them just fine.
> 
> In the winter issue of _V_ magazine  which PEOPLE debuted the cover of in the current issue - Pitt, 51, opened up about what it was like being directed by his wife on their upcoming film, _By the Sea_.
> 
> "It's surprising how much I enjoy the direction of my wife," he admitted.
> 
> When Jolie Pitt, 40, first presented him with the idea of making the film together, he said it was an easy decision to reunite with his wife onscreen for the first time in 10 years. (The two first costarred in 2005's _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_.)
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> "I trust her with my life," he said.
> 
> 
> In fact, Pitt quite enjoys seeing his wife in a position of power.
> 
> "She's decisive, incredibly intuitive, knife-sharp and, might I say, sexy at her post," he said.
> 
> Set in France during the 1970s, _By the Sea_ tells the story of a crumbling marriage between Vanessa (Jolie Pitt), a former dancer, and her writer husband, Roland (Pitt).
> 
> The couple, who recently celebrated their one-year wedding anniversary, traded in a typical newlywed getaway for a honeymoon on set. The whole family, including their six children, jetted off to the Mediterranean nation of Malta to begin filming the romantic drama.
> 
> 
> Pitt admits taking on the project wasn't "the wisest way to spend a honeymoon."
> 
> But even he couldn't help but see the irony in the situation.
> 
> "What better metaphor for a marriage" than "fighting to make something together," he told _V_ magazine.
> 
> _By the Sea_ hits theaters Nov. 13.
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-working-with-angelina-jolie-pitt-by-the-sea


I saw the trailer for the new movie and thought Brad looked better than Angie.  He's ten years older but she's very thin and she has had health issues.


----------



## Pursejoy9

minimom said:


> I always thought Brad looked most like a young Redford in A River Runs Through It, but he can never top the looks and raw sex appeal of Redford and Newman.   Loved Redford in Barefoot in the Park and Up Close and Personal.


And they can act.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She's been busy directing and starring in her latest movie By the Sea.  
But  it was easy to forget that Angelina Jolie had ever left when the  actress attended a press conference ahead of the release of her new  flick at the Hyatt Regency Century Plaza in Los Angeles on Friday.
The 40-year-old actress looked typically stunning in a chiffon mink dress which featured pretty pleated detailing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nues-promote-new-movie-Sea.html#ixzz3qAY7RduF 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks terrible. I do like when her hair is dark like this though.


----------



## Grace123

Is that from Amish Fashion Week? [emoji33][emoji32]


----------



## Docjeun

lol


----------



## HandbagAngel

She aged quickly.


----------



## karo

She looks terrible, but Brad on the other hand looks great


----------



## dangerouscurves

She needs to join a program to gain weight. A little fat on her body can't bad.


----------



## Oryx816

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Oh, how soon we forget...




How did I miss these?  I'm a little under the weather today and this is a nice dose of medicine....

Thank you free spirit!  :worthy:


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> She needs to join a program to gain weight. A little fat on her body can't bad.




This!  She looks ragged.


----------



## Swanky

That color is hard for most of us to pull off. . . terrible color on her.


----------



## Swanky

They're doing a lot of publicity lately...

*Intimate in black and white! Angelina Jolie looks flawless as she  poses with children in beautifully captured shots taken by doting  husband Brad Pitt*


They are one of the world&#8217;s most powerful Hollywood couples.
And in new mesmerising shots, released in the latest issue of W Magazine, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt have given fans a rare insight into their private life.
The  candid black and white pictures, taken in 2008 by American heartthrob  Brad, show the Oscar-winning beauty share a tender moment with her  children at their family home in the South of France.






 
Intimate in black and white! In new  mesmerising shots, released in the latest issue of W Magazine, Angelina  Jolie and Brad Pitt have given fans a rare insight into their private  life

One  snap sees a topless Angelina gazing towards the distance in a dark  room, while another shows off her playful side as she poses with a  clenched pout.

The  A-list couple - who raise six children, Maddox, 14, Pax, 11, Zahara, 10,  Shiloh, nine, and seven-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne - married in  August 2014 after nine years together.
They spent their honeymoon filming new drama By The Sea on the Maltese island of Gozo, with Angelina taking helm as director.




 
 The candid black and  white pictures, taken in 2008 by American heartthrob Brad, show the  Oscar-winning beauty show off her playful side as well as her maternal  trait






 
 One snap sees a topless Angelina gazing towards the distance in a dark room

It is their first movie together since 2005&#8217;s Mr. & Mrs. Smith, which they fell in love on the set of.
The  40-year-old actress was quick to point out that the story &#8211; about a  couple whose marriage is on the brink of collapse &#8211; is not based on  their own relationship.
Speaking  to The Today Show recently, Angelina said: &#8216;I'm counting on the  audience to know that if it was close to us at all, we could never make  this film.




 
The actress can also be  seen sharing a tender moment with her newborn baby, believed to be  either Knox or Vivienne






 

Brad and Angelina - who  raise six children, Maddox, 14, Pax, 11, Zahara, 10, Shiloh, nine, and  seven-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne - married in August 2014 after  nine years together

'It's because we're actually very, very stable and these aren't our issues.&#8217;
A new trailer for the 1970s set drama was released on Friday, but doesn&#8217;t give too much away.
With  no dialogue, the clip still shows plenty of tense moments between the  volatile characters, with Roland (Brad) getting aggressive and Vanessa  (Angelina) popping pills.
By The Sea will be released in the US on November 13 and the UK on December 11.






 


Latest venture: They spent their  honeymoon filming new drama By The Sea on the Maltese island of Gozo, it  is their first movie together since 2005&#8217;s Mr. & Mrs. Smith





 

'We're actually very, very stable':  The 40-year-old actress was quick to point out that the story &#8211; about a  couple whose marriage is on the brink of collapse &#8211; is not based on  their own relationship


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-doting-husband-Brad-Pitt.html#ixzz3qFquDtAw
​
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Sweetpea83

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> That color is hard for most of us to pull off. . . terrible color on her.




I agree..the color washes her out.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the photo of Angie looking at Maddox...pure love.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> They're doing a lot of publicity lately...



I think they really need this film to do well. Her writing and directing hasn't been terribly well received. This is an important moment for her career IMO. If this film isn't well reviewed I don't think she'll be able to make a serious transition to writer and director. I think a lot of people view her films as vanity projects.


----------



## White Orchid

Sweetpea83 said:


> Love the photo of Angie looking at Maddox in that photo..pure love.



I agree.  You can also sense the genuine maternal love she has for her children in her photos, unlike Kim Kardashian who only sees North as nothing but a mere prop for the Paps.

Those black and whites are especially beautiful.


----------



## Alexenjie

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think they really need this film to do well. Her writing and directing hasn't been terribly well received. This is an important moment for her career IMO. If this film isn't well reviewed I don't think she'll be able to make a serious transition to writer and director. I think a lot of people view her films as vanity projects.



Totally agree. I think Angelina is not a natural (as in she wasn't born with this inside her) director and that she probably needed or needs to apprentice with great directors to learn how to direct good films. But even if she learned from great director(s) not everyone can make the successful transition from actor to director.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I don't think them doing publicity is any different than other actors  who are doing the same..promoting their films.


----------



## purseprincess32

The Vogue pictures with her kids are beautiful! You can clearly see she loves her kids unconditionally and they love her. These pictures are real and genuine in that she truly looks happy. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Ms Kiah

Love the black and white pics. 

I hope Angie's okay. She's been through a lot emotionally and physically the last few years.


----------



## csre

That dress is horrible, color, style, everything 
I love seeing pictures of them, new and old


----------



## Pursejoy9

So they have a picture coming out and instead of letting their work stand on its own, they trot out the same tired, boring photos of them and their kids, the perfect family, to make everyone drool. It is such a weird publicity choice.


----------



## Singra

There's a quote by Richard Avedon I often think of which is... &#8220;There is no such thing as inaccuracy in a photograph. All photographs are accurate. None of them is the truth.&#8221; 



Alexenjie said:


> Totally agree. *I think Angelina is not a natural (as in she wasn't born with this inside her) director and that she probably needed or needs to apprentice with great directors to learn how to direct good films.* But even if she learned from great director(s) not everyone can make the successful transition from actor to director.



I don't know that anyone is a born director, except maybe someone like PT Anderson who was making well regarded films at a very young age. Being a director requires a particular skill set that takes a very long time to develop, in some ways the practical people skills you need are more important than the creative skills. I think the people who are financing her films see Jolie as a long term investment (ala Clint Eastwood, who made a lot of low budget, average films before he made Unforgiven).

Jolie's big asset as a director is that she able to generate a lot of publicity very cheaply for a project. Which is no small thing since the cost of promoting a film is insanely expensive and can often make or break a small film. With Jolie they can save on those costs and assure the investors of at least breaking even regardless of the end product. Although her films were not a runaway critical success they were still good enough to keep her in the game.  

There are lots of middling directors who still managed to get films financed which seems to come down to their ability to cultivate certain personal relationships and their ability to take notes. The production company who worked with Jolie on her last film and this film commented on how smart she came across, how easy she was to work with and how she brought the film in on budget... no small thing for a director. 

There's also something about the Jolie image. I think the Vogue interview captured some of it. People want her to accomplish the impossible. The potential of her one day winning an Oscar for directing would be the cherry on top of the Saint Angelina cake. Not that it would happen but the dream of the image of it is kinda compelling. 

Even if this film isn't well received I think she'll still be given a number of chances to make more films... she has to really screw up not to make that happen.


----------



## Singra

Pursejoy9 said:


> So they have a picture coming out and instead of letting their work stand on its own, they trot out the same tired, boring photos of them and their kids, the perfect family, to make everyone drool. *It is such a weird publicity choice.*



I guess they do it because it works.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think they really need this film to do well. Her writing and directing hasn't been terribly well received. This is an important moment for her career IMO. If this film isn't well reviewed I don't think she'll be able to make a serious transition to writer and director. I think a lot of people view her films as vanity projects.



I thought Unbroken did well, though?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Singra said:


> There's a quote by Richard Avedon I often think of which is... There is no such thing as inaccuracy in a photograph. All photographs are accurate. None of them is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that anyone is a born director, except maybe someone like PT Anderson who was making well regarded films at a very young age. Being a director requires a particular skill set that takes a very long time to develop, in some ways the practical people skills you need are more important than the creative skills. I think the people who are financing her films see Jolie as a long term investment (ala Clint Eastwood, who made a lot of low budget, average films before he made Unforgiven).
> 
> Jolie's big asset as a director is that she able to generate a lot of publicity very cheaply for a project. Which is no small thing since the cost of promoting a film is insanely expensive and can often make or break a small film. With Jolie they can save on those costs and assure the investors of at least breaking even regardless of the end product. Although her films were not a runaway critical success they were still good enough to keep her in the game.
> 
> There are lots of middling directors who still managed to get films financed which seems to come down to their ability to cultivate certain personal relationships and their ability to take notes. The production company who worked with Jolie on her last film and this film commented on how smart she came across, how easy she was to work with and how she brought the film in on budget... no small thing for a director.
> 
> There's also something about the Jolie image. I think the Vogue interview captured some of it. People want her to accomplish the impossible. The potential of her one day winning an Oscar for directing would be the cherry on top of the Saint Angelina cake. Not that it would happen but the dream of the image of it is kinda compelling.
> 
> Even if this film isn't well received I think she'll still be given a number of chances to make more films... she has to really screw up not to make that happen.




Good post! [emoji106]


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> There's a quote by Richard Avedon I often think of which is... There is no such thing as inaccuracy in a photograph. All photographs are accurate. None of them is the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that anyone is a born director, except maybe someone like PT Anderson who was making well regarded films at a very young age. Being a director requires a particular skill set that takes a very long time to develop, in some ways the practical people skills you need are more important than the creative skills. I think the people who are financing her films see Jolie as a long term investment (ala Clint Eastwood, who made a lot of low budget, average films before he made Unforgiven).
> 
> Jolie's big asset as a director is that she able to generate a lot of publicity very cheaply for a project. Which is no small thing since the cost of promoting a film is insanely expensive and can often make or break a small film. With Jolie they can save on those costs and assure the investors of at least breaking even regardless of the end product. Although her films were not a runaway critical success they were still good enough to keep her in the game.
> 
> There are lots of middling directors who still managed to get films financed which seems to come down to their ability to cultivate certain personal relationships and their ability to take notes. The production company who worked with Jolie on her last film and this film commented on how smart she came across, how easy she was to work with and how she brought the film in on budget... no small thing for a director.
> 
> There's also something about the Jolie image. I think the Vogue interview captured some of it. People want her to accomplish the impossible. The potential of her one day winning an Oscar for directing would be the cherry on top of the Saint Angelina cake. Not that it would happen but the dream of the image of it is kinda compelling.
> 
> Even if this film isn't well received I think she'll still be given a number of chances to make more films... she has to really screw up not to make that happen.



Well thought out post!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt open up about their marriage, her health*

In a rare and very candid interview, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt opened up about their marriage, Jolie's health and their new movie together, _By the Sea,_ with Tom Brokaw on the _Today Show_.
All three aspects of their lives were intertwined, and not just because the movie portrays a troubled marriage (which Jolie emphasized was not based on their own). It was during the editing process for the film that Jolie learned she could have signs of early-stage ovarian cancer, and she made the decision to have her ovaries and Fallopian tubes removed, just two years after she underwent a mastectomy.
"I was out in France, and Angie called me and I got straight on a plane to return,'' Pitt said of learning about Jolie's blood test in March. "Seeing my wife have to be her strongest and knowing that it's the scariest news is terribly moving. And not being there is a horrible feeling."
Jolie, who chronicled her surgery for the _New York Times_, explained that it was a very different experience than her mastectomy. It also brought on the early onset of menopause.
"Every woman is different when they go through menopause, and...I didn't know emotionally how I would feel,'' she said. "I knew the breast would be a bigger surgery and physically changing. The ovaries is more, your hormones changing and your emotions changing, but it's different. You feel different."
Pitt, who described his role in the ordeal as "support," said that it only brought the couple and their six children closer together. "There was no vanity to my wife's approach,'' he said. "It was mature. 'This is our life and we're gonna make the best of it.' There was a strength in that. It was just another one of those things in life that makes you tighter, and she was doing it for the kids, and she was doing it for her family so we could be together."
"I knew through the surgeries that he was on my side and that this wasn't something where I was gonna feel less of a woman because my husband wasn't gonna let that happen,'' Jolie added. "To face these issues together and speak about them and talk about what it is to be human, I think can be a beautiful thing."
She also told Brokaw, without giving too much away, that By the Sea is partially inspired by her grief over her mother's death. Her mother, actress Marcheline Bertrand, died in 2007 at 56 after an eight-year battle with ovarian cancer.
"We can't say what the whole film is about, but a lot of the film was when I went to visit my mom in the hospital, when she found out she had cancer the first time," Jolie explained. "She was gonna have her ovaries removed, (and) she was very upset, feeling like...they're taking out her parts that were female, and there was a woman down the hall who was wailing. I later found out it was a young woman who had not had children yet, and that put everything into perspective."
Jolie's mother was also a big part of her surgery this year.
"We had some of the same nurses, some of the same doctors,'' Jolie said. "So, the doctor that did my ovary surgery was my mother's doctor. And apparently my mother had said to her, 'Promise me you will take Angie's ovaries out.' So when we kind of got together, we both had a big cry, and she said, 'I promised your mother, and I gotta do this.'''




*Interview in link*: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...itt-by-the-sea-today-show-interview/75030514/


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> *Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt open up about their marriage, her health*
> 
> In a rare and very candid interview, Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt opened up about their marriage, Jolie's health and their new movie together, _By the Sea,_ with Tom Brokaw on the _Today Show_.
> All three aspects of their lives were intertwined, and not just because the movie portrays a troubled marriage (which Jolie emphasized was not based on their own). It was during the editing process for the film that Jolie learned she could have signs of early-stage ovarian cancer, and she made the decision to have her ovaries and Fallopian tubes removed, just two years after she underwent a mastectomy.
> "I was out in France, and Angie called me and I got straight on a plane to return,'' Pitt said of learning about Jolie's blood test in March. "Seeing my wife have to be her strongest and knowing that it's the scariest news is terribly moving. And not being there is a horrible feeling."
> Jolie, who chronicled her surgery for the _New York Times_, explained that it was a very different experience than her mastectomy. It also brought on the early onset of menopause.
> "Every woman is different when they go through menopause, and...I didn't know emotionally how I would feel,'' she said. "I knew the breast would be a bigger surgery and physically changing. The ovaries is more, your hormones changing and your emotions changing, but it's different. You feel different."
> Pitt, who described his role in the ordeal as "support," said that it only brought the couple and their six children closer together. "There was no vanity to my wife's approach,'' he said. "It was mature. 'This is our life and we're gonna make the best of it.' There was a strength in that. It was just another one of those things in life that makes you tighter, and she was doing it for the kids, and she was doing it for her family so we could be together."
> "I knew through the surgeries that he was on my side and that this wasn't something where I was gonna feel less of a woman because my husband wasn't gonna let that happen,'' Jolie added. "To face these issues together and speak about them and talk about what it is to be human, I think can be a beautiful thing."
> She also told Brokaw, without giving too much away, that By the Sea is partially inspired by her grief over her mother's death. Her mother, actress Marcheline Bertrand, died in 2007 at 56 after an eight-year battle with ovarian cancer.
> "We can't say what the whole film is about, but a lot of the film was when I went to visit my mom in the hospital, when she found out she had cancer the first time," Jolie explained. "She was gonna have her ovaries removed, (and) she was very upset, feeling like...they're taking out her parts that were female, and there was a woman down the hall who was wailing. I later found out it was a young woman who had not had children yet, and that put everything into perspective."
> Jolie's mother was also a big part of her surgery this year.
> "We had some of the same nurses, some of the same doctors,'' Jolie said. "So, the doctor that did my ovary surgery was my mother's doctor. And apparently my mother had said to her, 'Promise me you will take Angie's ovaries out.' So when we kind of got together, we both had a big cry, and she said, 'I promised your mother, and I gotta do this.'''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Interview in link*: http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...itt-by-the-sea-today-show-interview/75030514/


Thanks for posting.


----------



## White Orchid

I felt so sad reading that.  Anyone who's lost a parent - in my case, my Mother - would relate.


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> I felt so sad reading that.  Anyone who's lost a parent - in my case, my Mother - would relate.



I too lost my mother, after a very long illness. Every single day I think of her and the things she taught me.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie goes for an understated chic look as she flies out of Los Angeles on her private jet with a group of friends*


As a special UN Envoy and one of the world's biggest movie stars she's used to a jet set lifestyle. 
So it was little surprise to see Angelina Jolie  taking the stress of travel in her usual graceful stride on Sunday, as  she rocked a chic yet understated look as she flew out of Los Angeles.
Hitting  the tarmac at Van Nuys airport, California, the 40-year-old actress  looked relaxed and in high spirits as she chatted with a group of  friends before boarding a private jet.







 



The jet set lifestyle: Hitting the  tarmac at Van Nuys airport, California on Sunday, Angelina Jolie looked  relaxed and in high spirits as she chatted with a group of friends  before boarding a private jet

Proving  that you can travel in both style and comfort, the Maleficent star  rocked an all-black ensemble for her flight out of Hollywood.
With  no sign of the  Jolie-Pitt brood - including her A-Lister husband, Brad  - in sight, it appeared that the mother-of-six was jetting away with a  group of her friends.
Teaming  a loose black shirt with a pair of fitted trousers, the Oscar-winner  pulled of her understated yet chic wardrobe effortlessly.
Adding a flash of colour to her look, Angelina rounded her ensemble off with a pair of nude leather flats.





 

Understates chic: Proving that you can  travel in both style and comfort, the Maleficent star rocked a stylish  all-black ensemble for her flight out of Hollywood - adding a flash of  colour to her outfit with a pair of nude flats





 

Following  a flurry of promotion surrounding her latest directorial effort, By The  Sea - which she also stars in alongside husband Brad Pitt - in Los  Angeles, the actress was possibly flying out to continue her work on the  press trail.





 

Back to work? Following a flurry of  promotion for her latest directorial effort, By The Sea - which she also  stars in alongside husband Brad Pitt - the actress was possibly flying  out to continue work on the press trail





 

A drama fit for life: The film is the  first the couple have starred in together since 2005's Mr. & Mrs.  Smith, and centres around a couple whose marriage is on the rocks

The  film is the first the couple have starred in together since 2005's Mr.  & Mrs. Smith, famous for being the film where they feel in love with  each other, centres around a couple whose marriage is on the rocks.
But  while the drama - set in France - star the two A-Listers, she has been  quick to quash rumours that the film is based on their own relationship.
Speaking  to The Today Show recently, Angelina said: &#8216;I'm counting on the  audience to know that if it was close to us at all, we could never make  this film.
It's because we're actually very, very stable and these aren't our issues.&#8217;
A new trailer for the 1970s set drama was released on Friday, but doesn&#8217;t give too much away.
With  no dialogue, the clip still shows plenty of tense moments between the  volatile characters, with Roland (Brad) getting aggressive and Vanessa  (Angelina) popping pills.
By The Sea will be released in the US on November 5 and the UK on December 11. 




 

&#8216;I'm counting on the audience to know  that if it was close to us at all, we could never make this film': The  actress has been quick to quash any rumours that her film was based on  their marriage


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-private-jet-group-friends.html#ixzz3qNXNFIof
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> I too lost my mother, after a very long illness. Every single day I think of her and the things she taught me.











White Orchid said:


> I felt so sad reading that.  Anyone who's lost a parent - in my case, my Mother - would relate.



Hugs!


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt praises his wife Angelina Jolie's courage in a new joint interview.

The husband and wife appeared on the Today Show on Monday, where they discussed the actress' decision to undergo preventative double mastectomy in 2013, and the surgery to remove her ovaries earlier this year.

'There was no vanity to my wife's approach,' the 51-year-old said. 'It was mature.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...moved-late-mother-s-doctor.html#ixzz3qOKOkbyJ


----------



## White Orchid

Michele26 said:


> I too lost my mother, after a very long illness. Every single day I think of her and the things she taught me.



Me too and it's been almost 14 years for me.  So much for time healing all wounds...


----------



## White Orchid

Ladybug09 said:


> Hugs!



Thanks


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> Me too and it's been almost 14 years for me.  So much for time healing all wounds...




16 years for me, I think about her every day!


----------



## White Orchid

chowlover2 said:


> 16 years for me, I think about her every day!



She must've been very special then.  I have a family friend - she never speaks about her Mum, never reminisces about her in a fond manner and I can tell they weren't close.  But me, and people like yourself and Michele26, our relationship was more profound, hence the loss is harder and sadness still lingers years on.  That's why I see people like Kim K and realise even more, how blessed I was to have the Mother I did.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> Brad Pitt praises his wife Angelina Jolie's courage in a new joint interview.
> 
> The husband and wife appeared on the Today Show on Monday, where they discussed the actress' decision to undergo preventative double mastectomy in 2013, and the surgery to remove her ovaries earlier this year.
> 
> 'There was no vanity to my wife's approach,' the 51-year-old said. 'It was mature.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...moved-late-mother-s-doctor.html#ixzz3qOKOkbyJ



They look good and happy in this interview. It was interesting to hear what they had to say.


----------



## Michele26

Ladybug09 said:


> Hugs!



Thank you, Ladybug09...


----------



## Michele26

White Orchid said:


> Me too and it's been almost 14 years for me.  So much for time healing all wounds...


----------



## chowlover2

White Orchid said:


> She must've been very special then.  I have a family friend - she never speaks about her Mum, never reminisces about her in a fond manner and I can tell they weren't close.  But me, and people like yourself and Michele26, our relationship was more profound, hence the loss is harder and sadness still lingers years on.  That's why I see people like Kim K and realise even more, how blessed I was to have the Mother I did.




Yes about PMK! I see them and realize how lucky I was. Am so grateful for my family.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nyc, 11-3-15.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Continued:


----------



## mcb100

Those children are adorable.


----------



## Livia1

Sweetpea83 said:


> Nyc, 11-3-15.




Beautiful children.
Brad is looking quite thin or is it just me?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Livia1 said:


> Beautiful children.
> Brad is looking quite thin or is it just me?



He is. He doesn't look good.


----------



## Sasha2012

In their upcoming movie they play a married couple whose relationship is on the brink of collapse.

But Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie looked solid as a rock when they were pictured arriving at a New York screening of their drama By The Sea on Tuesday.

The couple stayed close by each other's side as they headed into the Directors Guild of America theatre, holding hands, linking arms and exchanging loving gazes throughout.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...smart-casual-screening-Sea.html#ixzz3qUbzNtUa


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She has it in multiple colors?! 
They look absolutely dreadful. You would never think they are movie stars.


----------



## Swanky

She's lost any sense of style. . .


----------



## Oryx816

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's lost any sense of style. . .




This!  I never thought I would live to see a matronly Angelina Jolie.


----------



## twinkle.tink

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She has it in multiple colors?!
> They look absolutely dreadful. You would never think they are movie stars.



He looks horrible 
Thin & yet bloated, especially face & jowls.

I will refrain from comment on her....


----------



## Docjeun

I can't help but think that there is a reason for dressing so matronly.  Maybe because she's known as St. Angelina and has to show a certain type of image to the world?

And him, the way he dresses just doesn't make sense to me either, he could be such an attractive man but to me he always looks like a bum and a dirty one at that.
Keep your hair styled, wear appropriate clothing and STOP wearing those stupid hats everywhere.  

All the money in the world can't buy style.


----------



## Oruka

Brad looks like he had work done to his face...


----------



## Docjeun

I don't think so, I saw him on the Today Show interview and he didn't look too good.
And the only reason I say that is because he had such dark circles under his eyes, maybe just lack of sleep. He looked tired.


----------



## Yuki85

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> They look absolutely dreadful. You would never think they are movie stars.




Agree.


----------



## Oryx816

Trulyadiva said:


> And him, the way he dresses just doesn't make sense to me either, he could be such an attractive man but to me he always looks like a bum and a dirty one at that.
> 
> All the money in the world can't buy style.




I take it you have never heard of the Brad Pitt Shower...."baby wipes, man, baby wipes!"  That may explain why he sometimes looks a bit ripe.


----------



## CobaltBlu

They both look like they need a spa retreat and sun and some food.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

A pic from their wedding:


----------



## Sweetpea83

That color is a much better color than the beige one..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Babydoll Chanel said:


> A pic from their wedding:


 
Sweet photo.


----------



## solange

Sweetpea83 said:


> That color is a much better color than the beige one..



Do you think one of her children wanted her to get that style? The style has some flowy, princess qualities. I could see her wearing these to important events because her children picked them and she therefore feels good in them. It probably also feels like they're a tent over the physical menopausal changed she's going through. Just a thought.


----------



## queen

I do not buy the saint thing.  I think she is strange and always acting.  She has pretty successfully cleaned up her "bad girl" image but I still think she is always playing to the audience.  This is just my personal opinion as I have no personal knowledge of her.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

queen said:


> I do not buy the saint thing.  I think she is strange and always acting.  She has pretty successfully cleaned up her "bad girl" image but I still think she is always playing to the audience.  This is just my personal opinion as I have no personal knowledge of her.



I dunno if her humanitarian work and risking her safety by traveling to high risk war zones is acting or playing up to anyone...


----------



## Swanky

Well she's no "Saint"! Lol
I will say IMO she looks a little better now, like maybe put in a few lbs


----------



## Sweetpea83

solange said:


> *Do you think one of her children wanted her to get that* *style?* The style has some flowy, princess qualities. I could see her wearing these to important events because her children picked them and she therefore feels good in them. It probably also feels like they're a tent over the physical menopausal changed she's going through. Just a thought.


 Perhaps..




Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno if her humanitarian work and risking her safety by traveling to high risk war zones is acting or playing up to anyone...


----------



## gazoo

She does look a little fuller in the face (YAY!) and mid-section.  But the pale color washes her out.  Again.  Brad looks rough.  I really wish he'd stop whatever he's doing to his face.  I hope their film does well.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno if her humanitarian work and risking her safety by traveling to high risk war zones is acting or playing up to anyone...




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## ByeKitty

queen said:


> I do not buy the saint thing.



What saint thing?


----------



## Grace123

I will say I do love both her bags. I've noticed in kid pics, she always has a grip on the wrist instead of holding the child's hand. Is that a better way to hang onto a kid? 

The blue is at least a soft, nice color. That's the best I can do. I like the bag she's carrying with it but I've never been a fan of blue/brown together.


----------



## queen

ByeKitty said:


> What saint thing?


reference post #7844


----------



## queen

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I dunno if her humanitarian work and risking her safety by traveling to high risk war zones is acting or playing up to anyone...


Perhaps I should not have commented as I have no personal knowledge, only what has been reported.  I do remember things from the past that said she was into danger. I went back and checked to see if my memory failed and it was reported.  Whether it is true or not I have no way of knowing.  I do not believe I said playing up to anyone I believe I said playing to the audience.  If not, that was what I meant.  Best I just keep quiet.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ang has never been a fashionista but I can't co-sign this Amish apparel.

I was never a fan of them doing another movie together and so far I haven't seen anything that will make me want to see this film. But I do enjoy the promo. I like an awards season that features them.


----------



## Docjeun

Oryx816 said:


> I take it you have never heard of the Brad Pitt Shower...."baby wipes, man, baby wipes!"  That may explain why he sometimes looks a bit ripe.



Nope?


----------



## Michele26

queen said:


> Perhaps I should not have commented as I have no personal knowledge, only what has been reported.  I do remember things from the past that said she was into danger. I went back and checked to see if my memory failed and it was reported.  Whether it is true or not I have no way of knowing.  I do not believe I said playing up to anyone I believe I said playing to the audience.  If not, that was what I meant.  *Best I just keep quiet.*




Please don't feel that you have to be quiet & not post your opinions. We don't all have to agree with one another; we just have to respect one another's opinions.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/08/m...s-behind-closed-doors-in-by-the-sea.html?_r=2

Q&A with her from the Times.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> I like the bag she's carrying with it but I've never been a fan of blue/brown together.



I agree. The clutch is Celine isn't it?


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/08/m...s-behind-closed-doors-in-by-the-sea.html?_r=2
> 
> Q&A with her from the Times.


 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/08/m...s-behind-closed-doors-in-by-the-sea.html?_r=2
> 
> Q&A with her from the Times.



Great read, thanks!


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree. The clutch is Celine isn't it?




Think so? I'm not into Celine so I can't say for sure.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Angie - Love ya but this dress is more suited for Jane Fonda.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sweetpea83 said:


> That color is a much better color than the beige one..



I love that blue shade.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She tends to not show much skin since the mastectomy.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> She tends to not show much skin since the mastectomy.




if her scars are like mine i can understand why she doesn't, hasn't stop me but i have a thing for scars
plus we see her in either the red carpet, interviews or on her role as a UN ambassador, if she was showing flesh, especially as the latest, she would be lambasted...remember see through blouse a couple of months ago?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I also think it's her weight. Whenever her arms or chest are exposed everybody is concerned about how thin she is.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Her ankles look ready to snap in the blue dress pics. She should stick to knee length.


----------



## Swanky

I don't think she "needs" to show much skin.... she's not at a super healthy weight so I don't blame her. But she's just dressing poorly lately IMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt sure are making the rounds to promote their drama By The Sea, which was written and directed by the beauty.

The couple of 10 years were at it again on Wednesday evening as they appeared side by side at the WSJ Innovator Awards in NYC.

The 40-year-old Oscar winner looked elegant in a black strapless gown with massive diamond earrings while the 51-year-old actor had on a matching black suit. Also at the event was Angelina's The Good Shepherd director Robert De Niro, who she planted a kiss on.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-plants-kiss-Robert-Niro.html#ixzz3qaT12qPH


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Brad has aged like 63 years. What happened to his face? 
I like Angie's outfit, and she looks a bit more alive here.


----------



## Swanky

Oh I was about to take back my comment that she's put a few lbs on.  Those are the pointiest shoulders I've seen in a long time


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Vanity Fair Italy November 2015.






















*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*



*


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Love the Vanity Fair photos..


----------



## pinkfeet

That pic of him looking at her ... I can see love radiating off of him.


----------



## Swanky

I like the back of the dress a lot!


----------



## Sweetpea83

The Wall Street Journal, Nov issue.


----------



## lanasyogamama

And now I have to take back my comment about not showing skin!  

She looks so thin, it makes her look very tired.


----------



## Swanky

lol!  I thought you meant the red carpet anyhow


----------



## pukasonqo

she should smile more often, she has a beautiful smile


----------



## Ladybug09

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Brad has aged like 63 years. What happened to his face?
> I like Angie's outfit, and she looks a bit more alive here.


Well his SO, Partner, Wife, was ill at some point, and had Major surgery, so I would think that could age anyone. Also their jet-set life probably is hard on a body too.


ETA, I absolutely LOVE that black dress, the shoes too!


----------



## Grace123

I do love the black dress and the shoes, but her extreme thinness is scary. They both are too thin, IMO.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

In their joint interview on the Today show, Angie said that the medical professional who operated on her was the same one who operated her mother, and that her mother promised her to remove Angie's ovaries so she could be there for her children, as she won't be there for her grandkids. 

Sad.


----------



## emchhardy

I love those Vanity Fair pictures.  She looks like a ballerina.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt sure are making the rounds to promote their drama By The Sea, which was written and directed by the beauty.
> 
> The couple of 10 years were at it again on Wednesday evening as they appeared side by side at the WSJ Innovator Awards in NYC.
> 
> The 40-year-old Oscar winner looked elegant in a black strapless gown with massive diamond earrings while the 51-year-old actor had on a matching black suit. Also at the event was Angelina's The Good Shepherd director Robert De Niro, who she planted a kiss on.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-plants-kiss-Robert-Niro.html#ixzz3qaT12qPH



I think she looks horribly sick, he skin looks waxy, and she's skinny beyond belief.  If the camera puts pounds on a person I would hate to see what she really looks like.  And she has that constant surprised look on her face.


----------



## lanasyogamama

They both look good in profession pics, and bad at events.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Looove those WSJ pictures! Also the Vanity Fair ones. 

I bet she would look a little less sickly if she had a little color to her skin.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Brad looks awful, he did at the last event they were at too!!! I love her dress and shoe's!!!! Much better than that blue matronly dress she wore  She is so thin, her breasts are so huge, and her head looks too big for her body. To my knowledge she was not ill. My little sister and my best friend are both breast cancer survivors. My understanding is Angelina had a choice to take a preventative measure with both her breasts and her ovaries. Stressful to be sure. But as far as I know, she is and was not ill. I think it does an injustice to her if she has an eating disorder and for all people who do have eating disorders, to say she was or is ill, when based on what I have read/heard she isn't/wasn't. I am thankful for her and her family that she wasn't. I also respect her choice a great deal.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^If she has an an ED she IS ill.

I'm not sure its that though. She may not have been sick with cancer but the removal of her ovaries sent her into early menopause which can be very tough to deal with. Angelina looks gaunt to me and I hope she's ok.

Early menopause is much more of a shock to the body and symptoms are much stronger than normal


----------



## skarsbabe

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Brad has aged like 63 years. What happened to his face?
> I like Angie's outfit, and she looks a bit more alive here.



six kids?? lol those carpet photos look like he's aged a ton, but in the magazine ones (more edited) he looks better.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I wasn't referring to an ED. Sorry I wasn't more clear. My little sister, best friend, and I all were forced into early menopause. Of course every one is different, but Angelina's weight issue's have been firmly in place long before her ovaries were removed. I just find it so strange that she does take preventative measures( which again I completely respect) for her risk of breast and ovarian cancer, yet almost never addresses her weight. It is hard to think that she doesn't have something going on to be that skinny. She is of course under no obligation to share any of her private matters with anyone, let alone the masses. But since she did do it for the awareness of cancer, I am just saying I am surprised she would choose to not be open about her weight. It would be one thing if she has always been this thin, but that isn't the case. As a mother of 5, I can vouch for the fact that it is not a weightloss program!


----------



## Wildflower22

As crazy as this sounds, I weighed more when I was younger and less now that I'm older, and not much has changed, but I weigh a good 10-15 lbs lighter than I used to. I lose weight with stress, and my guess is with her that she was more carefree when younger and weighed more. Now, she probably has much more stress with her surgeries, 6 kids, pregnancies, and who knows what else. If she's anything like me, that would all affect her weight.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Open Up About Life at Home*

Brad Pitt & Angelina Jolie may be Hollywood's most high-profile couple, but at home, to their brood of six, they are simply mom and dad. 
"We wake up, we make breakfast. In our domestic life, were mom and dad," Jolie, 40, told the Wall Street Journal magazine, which selected her as this year's entertainment-film innovator. "And often were dorky mom and dad, which the kids find ridiculous." 
In the extensive interview, the Pitts opened up about their life at home and how Jolie's role as mother is her most important one. Their children, who range in age from 7 to 14, are home-schooled by three teachers who are on duty during the daytime. But at nights and weekends, the two of them manage the household mostly on their own. 
"When Angie has a day off, the first thing she does is get up and take the kids out," Pitt, 50, told the magazine. "This is the most important to do of the day. No matter how tired she might be, she plans outings for each and all. She has an incredible knack for inventing crazy experiences for them, something new, something fresh. I may be the bigger goof of the pair, but she invents the stage." 
More than anything, Jolie wants to be there for her kids, which is why she made the decision to have a preventative mastectomy and her ovaries removed after learning she has a genetic mutation that puts her at an abnormally high risk for both breast and ovarian cancer, in addition to a family history of both. 
"Ill tell you this about her surgeries: Once the decision was made, she was on the operating table two weeks later," her husband revealed. 
"You have to understand that this is a woman who never knew shed make it to 40," Pitt said. "This is a woman who had watched her mother, aunt and grandmother become sick and eventually succumb, all at an early age. Her drive, her absolute value in herself, is defined by the impact she can have during her time here -- for her kids and for the underprivileged and those suffering injustices." 
Touching on her experience with her own mother, who died in 2007, after a long battle with ovarian cancer, Jolie said, "I want to make sure my kids are never worried about me. Even if Im going through something, I make sure they are very aware that Im totally fine. 
Ill stop and make a joke, I talk to them. I never, ever want them to have that secret worry and feel that they have to take care of me."


Source: http://abcnews.go.com/Entertainment/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-open-life-home/story?id=34997089


----------



## chowlover2

AJ has to have an estrogen based cancer. I know because my BFF is a 14 yr survivor and had her ovaries removed as Angie did. Fat cells contain estrogen, bad for that kind of cancer. And even though I think she could gain weight it is better to be on the thinner side vs heavier. 

Her Mom was thin wasn't she? It could just be the way she's wired.


----------



## Ladybug09

Wildflower22 said:


> As crazy as this sounds, I weighed more when I was younger and less now that I'm older, and not much has changed, but I weigh a good 10-15 lbs lighter than I used to. I lose weight with stress, and my guess is with her that she was more carefree when younger and weighed more. Now, she probably has much more stress with her surgeries, 6 kids, pregnancies, and who knows what else. If she's anything like me, that would all affect her weight.



Girl, I need a little stress, I drop weight too!


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been busy promoting their new film together from coast to coast in the US.

And on Thursday Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie stepped out in Los Angeles for the world premiere gala showing of their movie By The Sea, looking more in love and elegant than ever. 

For the west coast screening, which was held in conjunction with the American Film Institute, the pair went all out in glamorous ensembles.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ack-tuxedo-LA-Sea-premiere.html#ixzz3qgkXi5gi


----------



## scarlet555

I like this dress and look on her


----------



## Swanky

She didn't/doesn't have cancer.



chowlover2 said:


> AJ has to have an estrogen based cancer. I know because my BFF is a 14 yr survivor and had her ovaries removed as Angie did. Fat cells contain estrogen, bad for that kind of cancer. And even though I think she could gain weight it is better to be on the thinner side vs heavier.
> 
> Her Mom was thin wasn't she? It could just be the way she's wired.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

No, she didn't but because she's gone into menopause, estrogen based HRT may not be offered because she's still classed as a high cancer risk.

Women like Angelina who DO decided to use HRT are advised to only do so for a very short time, about 3 years.

She doesnt look well to me, for whatever reason.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is it me, or does the bust on that dress look comically large?


----------



## Livia1

lanasyogamama said:


> Is it me, or does the bust on that dress look comically large?



Not just you ... it looks silly. Too bad because the dress is gorgeous otherwise.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Pretty dress..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Her implants are way way too big for her. I like the dress otherwise.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^If she has an an ED she IS ill.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure its that though. She may not have been sick with cancer but the removal of her ovaries sent her into early menopause which can be very tough to deal with. Angelina looks gaunt to me and I hope she's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> Early menopause is much more of a shock to the body and symptoms are much stronger than normal




Freespirit I completely agree with you. Early menopause can wreak havoc on your body. People forget that your entire being can betray you.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

More:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Great smile!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

That dress is gorgeous!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is she or is she not wearing makeup in these? I can't really tell, lol. I  think they went for the natural look. I wish they had done something with her hair though. Her Oscar 2010 look and Golden Globes 2011 look was great, hairwise.


----------



## Docjeun

Gorgeous dress, that's all though.  I don't think she really puts too much emphasis on her looks and dress anymore, her hair and makeup are a mess in my eyes.


----------



## pukasonqo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her implants are way way too big for her. I like the dress otherwise.




does she have implants or she still has an expander? i currently have an expander which looks and feel larger than my breast, mainly the expander is there to stretch the breast muscle (no breast tissue left) and get it ready for the implant when the reconstruction happens


----------



## peppermintpatty

Post 7907, third picture from the top. She does this look a lot!!! It makes her head look like it doesn't belong on that ultra skinny neck and I am sorry, but she looks like a B word or snob. She is so fair and Brad looks like an oompa loompa. Dress is beautiful- make up and hair look like I am out running errands and dress looks like Hollywood glam. Not working for me. And yet again, her implants are way too big. They are not expanders.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> is it me, or does the bust on that dress look comically large?


 


livia1 said:


> not just you ... It looks silly. Too bad because the dress is gorgeous otherwise.


 
+1


----------



## solange

Babydoll Chanel said:


> More:



I don't know what happened to my comment, but I think it is the bodice of the dress that gives the impression of too much bust. Notice it stands away from her bust? It might be comfortable to not have something too tight there. She's been wearing things that are fairly loose/unrestricted there. I'm not sure how many of the designer gowns offered for red carpet wear would fit her current dimensions. Even with from the hovering boning of the gown, she looks lovely.


----------



## Sweetpea83

solange said:


> I don't know what happened to my comment, but I think it is the bodice of the dress that gives the impression of too much bust. *Notice it stands away* *from her bust?* *It might be comfortable to not have something too tight there*. She's been wearing things that are fairly loose/unrestricted there. I'm not sure how many of the designer gowns offered for red carpet wear would fit her current dimensions. Even with from the hovering boning of the gown, she looks lovely.


 
I was thinking this..


----------



## Ladybug09

scarlet555 said:


> I like this dress and look on her



I like the dresss, but not on her.







lanasyogamama said:


> Is it me, or does the bust on that dress look comically large?






I agree.




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Her implants are way way too big for her. I like the dress otherwise.


Agree.








pukasonqo said:


> does she have implants or she still has an expander? i currently have an expander which looks and feel larger than my breast, mainly the expander is there to stretch the breast muscle (no breast tissue left) and get it ready for the implant when the reconstruction happens



If you don't mind me asking, how long do you have to wear the expanders?

My mom just had a patient come back thanking her for helping save her life. My mom found cancerous tumor during the patient's exam, and she had to have a double mastectomy. She will be undergoing reconstruction at some point. She was very thankful.


----------



## chowlover2

That Versace gown is gorg!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> I like the dresss, but not on her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how long do you have to wear the expanders?
> 
> My mom just had a patient come back thanking her for helping save her life. My mom found cancerous tumor during the patient's exam, and she had to have a double mastectomy. She will be undergoing reconstruction at some point. She was very thankful.





not a problem, i will be seeing my surgeon to discuss the reconstruction, i think i have three more months but i will check with him as i think i had the last expansion, my bra fits well in both sides now [emoji74]


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> not a problem, i will be seeing my surgeon to discuss the reconstruction, i think i have three more months but i will check with him as i think i had the last expansion, my bra fits well in both sides now [emoji74]



Good for you! I wish you good luck in your reconstruction and continued healing!


----------



## Crystalina

I think she either needs some bronzer, some brighter blush or a more colorful lip. It's all too subtle,making her look ill or tired.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> Good for you! I wish you good luck in your reconstruction and continued healing!




thank you! the worst is over (they managed to get everything out), i've been very lucky


----------



## karo

Her breasts look ridiculously big... way too big for her skinny frame. Not the best look imo.


----------



## solange

pukasonqo said:


> thank you! the worst is over (they managed to get everything out), i've been very lucky



Happy healing!


----------



## bagsforme

Looks like the dress has a corset constructed inside and a lot of padding.   Her boobs aren't that big.  Its gorgeous though.


----------



## queen

I get the impression she is well liked here and this will not be popular but it is my belief.  I think the extreme thinness is a source of control and an attention grabber.  There are other actresses who are constantly getting attention because of their extreme weight control also.  I feel the blood lockets she and Billy bob Thornton wore also got her attention and made her a wild child.  The french kiss with her brother the same weird and attention getting.  I just read an article where she said these things were not rebellion and then in the next sentence said when she feels being caged she pushes back.  Sounds like rebellion to me.  Then there is the whole Jolie/Anniston thing. She knows what she wants and she gets it.  I am sorry she had a hard younger life due to her parents divorce and her ultimately loosing her mother to cancer.  I am also sorry she has to fear getting cancer because of family history but I think most of what she does is self serving and to gain attention and adulation for herself.  I have nothing against her but don't admire her and think she is acting always.  Were I to publicly do what she has done I do not feel I would be approved for adoption.  JMHO>


----------



## Singra

Most people in any profession who are admired at a high level or considered an icon are usually attention getters. You don't get to that level and stay at that level by accident. As they get older they either manage to find a mature balance or they let their narcism consume them. 

There are some aspects to Jolie's image that are ludicrously over the top but then there are aspects that seem quite mature and thoughtful. Who knows what she's really like but I doubt she's working any less on image management than people like Reese Witherspoon, Gwyneth Paltrow, Sandra Bullock or others who've been "A-listers" for years. It's the same recipe just with different flavours.


----------



## Michele26

AJ needs a stylist who dresses her like she's a Hollywood star.


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> not a problem, i will be seeing my surgeon to discuss the reconstruction, i think i have three more months but i will check with him as i think i had the last expansion, my bra fits well in both sides now [emoji74]




Good luck!!!


----------



## Alexenjie

I went back to the NYT article when Angie discussed having her ovaries/fallopian tubes removed:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/24/opinion/angelina-jolie-pitt-diary-of-a-surgery.html?_r=0

She states that she has a small estrogen patch as well as a progesterone IUD that will help prevent uterine cancer. But she also states she is in menopause. My guess is that she wouldn't have been thrown into menopause as harshly as some women are, when it happens suddenly because of surgery. This is also a guess as to why she is receiving the additional hormones.

Angie has been scary thin (emaciated), since her mother died, for years and years now. I don't think she is super thin because of her biology. I think she doesn't eat when under a lot of stress. 6 kids, her work in movies, her humanitarian causes, her health issues, I honestly don't know how she does it all or WHY she chooses to do it all. 

She has worked so hard to save her body so she can see her kids grow up, so she can grow old with Brad and hopefully see her grandchildren. Great goals but starving her body seems like the opposite of working toward those goals.


----------



## Ladybug09

Michele26 said:


> AJ needs a stylist who dresses her like she's a Hollywood star.



I've always heard that she doesn't have a stylist. I think she only uses stylist for the big events and that's it.


----------



## pukasonqo

solange said:


> Happy healing!




thank you!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Good luck!!!




thank you!


----------



## lulu212121

queen said:


> I get the impression she is well liked here and this will not be popular but it is my belief.  I think the extreme thinness is a source of control and an attention grabber.  There are other actresses who are constantly getting attention because of their extreme weight control also.  I feel the blood lockets she and Billy bob Thornton wore also got her attention and made her a wild child.  The french kiss with her brother the same weird and attention getting.  I just read an article where she said these things were not rebellion and then in the next sentence said when she feels being caged she pushes back.  Sounds like rebellion to me.  Then there is the whole Jolie/Anniston thing. She knows what she wants and she gets it.  I am sorry she had a hard younger life due to her parents divorce and her ultimately loosing her mother to cancer.  I am also sorry she has to fear getting cancer because of family history but I think most of what she does is self serving and to gain attention and adulation for herself.  I have nothing against her but don't admire her and think she is acting always.  Were I to publicly do what she has done I do not feel I would be approved for adoption.  JMHO>


I agree with a lot of what you say. Don't be afraid to say how you feel! We don't all have to agree, even though some may think the celebrity forum is a fawning forum. I just read my WSJ magazine with her & it says she has no publicist, manager, etc. & how easily accessible she is. She only has 1 body guard. What? That's a lot of image work & work in general for one person to keep up with. Her "I'm not trying hard to get noticed image" is what I find most annoying.


----------



## peppermintpatty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^If she has an an ED she IS ill.
> 
> I'm not sure its that though. She may not have been sick with cancer but the removal of her ovaries sent her into early menopause which can be very tough to deal with. Angelina looks gaunt to me and I hope she's ok.
> 
> Early menopause is much more of a shock to the body and symptoms are much stronger than normal





Alexenjie said:


> I went back to the NYT article when Angie discussed having her ovaries/fallopian tubes removed:
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/24/opinion/angelina-jolie-pitt-diary-of-a-surgery.html?_r=0
> 
> She states that she has a small estrogen patch as well as a progesterone IUD that will help prevent uterine cancer. But she also states she is in menopause. My guess is that she wouldn't have been thrown into menopause as harshly as some women are, when it happens suddenly because of surgery. This is also a guess as to why she is receiving the additional hormones.
> 
> Angie has been scary thin (emaciated), since her mother died, for years and years now. I don't think she is super thin because of her biology. I think she doesn't eat when under a lot of stress. 6 kids, her work in movies, her humanitarian causes, her health issues, I honestly don't know how she does it all or WHY she chooses to do it all.
> 
> She has worked so hard to save her body so she can see her kids grow up, so she can grow old with Brad and hopefully see her grandchildren. Great goals but starving her body seems like the opposite of working toward those goals.



You said this very well. I agree.


----------



## bagsforme

I've heard Jen Rade say several times in interviews she's styled Angelina.


----------



## Ladybug09

bagsforme said:


> I've heard Jen Rade say several times in interviews she's styled Angelina.



As I said, she has no offical stylist, but does use one for red carpet and special affairs.


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> does she have implants or she still has an expander? i currently have an expander which looks and feel larger than my breast, mainly the expander is there to stretch the breast muscle (no breast tissue left) and get it ready for the implant when the reconstruction happens




So glad you are doing well! Best wishes with your reconstruction, keep us posted! My BFF just hit14 yrs in remission!


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> So glad you are doing well! Best wishes with your reconstruction, keep us posted! My BFF just hit14 yrs in remission!




thank you, i love hearing about people who have gone into remssion, makes the future less scary, all the best for your friend!


----------



## nastasja

bagsforme said:


> I've heard Jen Rade say several times in interviews she's styled Angelina.




Yep, she's been her stylist for YEARS.


----------



## imgg

queen said:


> I get the impression she is well liked here and this will not be popular but it is my belief.  I think the extreme thinness is a source of control and an attention grabber.  There are other actresses who are constantly getting attention because of their extreme weight control also.  I feel the blood lockets she and Billy bob Thornton wore also got her attention and made her a wild child.  The french kiss with her brother the same weird and attention getting.  I just read an article where she said these things were not rebellion and then in the next sentence said when she feels being caged she pushes back.  Sounds like rebellion to me.  Then there is the whole Jolie/Anniston thing. She knows what she wants and she gets it.  I am sorry she had a hard younger life due to her parents divorce and her ultimately loosing her mother to cancer.  I am also sorry she has to fear getting cancer because of family history but I think most of what she does is self serving and to gain attention and adulation for herself.  I have nothing against her but don't admire her and think she is acting always.  Were I to publicly do what she has done I do not feel I would be approved for adoption.  JMHO>



Nailed it.  She is constantly reinventing herself for attention.  There is a clinical diagnosis for this type of personality...


----------



## scarlet555

Madonna always re invents herself.  Many artist reinvents themselves.  It's part of their job.  To a certain degree actors are not different.  For example after a scandal or a bad movie, they have to reinvent themselves or have the public view them differently.  Their job is to be liked by the mass, I'm sure tHat can cause a personality disorder.  So I'm sure many Hollywood and famous artist suffer from personality disorder.  It's no secret...


----------



## Sweetpea83

Angelina Jolie looked every inch the picture of elegance as she arrived at LAX airport on Friday with her children. 
While  her husband Brad Pitt, 51, was not pictured with the family on the day,  the couple have been busy promoting their latest movie together, By The  Sea. 
She  was pictured with five of her six children, Pax, 11, Zahara, 10,  Shiloh, nine and twins Vivienne and Knox, seven, as well as another pal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...k-coat-leaves-LAX-children.html#ixzz3quxdjEJL 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> thank you, i love hearing about people who have gone into remssion, makes the future less scary, all the best for your friend!




Thank you! Do everything your Dr says and you will be fine too!


----------



## Livia1

> October 8, 2015
> This A+ list mostly movie actress who is A+ list more for fame than  acting at this point has dropped so much weight that her husband has  someone with her that makes sure she eats at least some food every day.  Too many fainting spells and emergency calls to the doctor for  dehydration have led to this.
> _Angelina Jolie_


http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/11/blind-items-revealed-2-303.html


----------



## queen

If she truly wants to care for her children and her foreign aid projects she surely knows food and drink are necessary.  Not many people need care takers to assure they take sustenance.  Why make this information public.  I would find it embarrassing if my husband had to hire someone to see that I ate and drank when I had dependent children if I were not seriously ill or incapacitated.


----------



## Sweetpea83

queen said:


> If she truly wants to care for her children and her foreign aid projects she surely knows food and drink are necessary.  Not many people need care takers to assure they take sustenance.  Why make this information public.  I would find it embarrassing if my husband had to hire someone to see that I ate and drank when I had dependent children if I were not seriously ill or incapacitated.




They aren't making anything public..that article is just "gossip"...nothing more.


----------



## bag-princess

sweetpea83 said:


> they aren't making anything public..that article is just "gossip"...nothing more.






+1


----------



## queen

Sweetpea83 said:


> They aren't making anything public..that article is just "gossip"...nothing more.


You know, I have no argument with that but isn't that true of almost everything on a celebrity gossip board?  This is the first time I have seen this argument regarding a post.  Before posting I did some googling and it was reported, possibly gossip, that the husband had hired a host of staff to pamper his wife and the not eating and smoking was included in the article.  Don't know how to link it here but I believe it was during the filming of one of her films in a foreign country.  As I stated in my post I know she is well like here and there would be comments.  Whatever.


----------



## Sweetpea83

queen said:


> You know, I have no argument with that but isn't that true of almost everything on a celebrity gossip board?  This is the first time I have seen this argument regarding a post.  Before posting I did some googling and it was reported, possibly gossip, that the husband had hired a host of staff to pamper his wife and the not eating and smoking was included in the article.  Don't know how to link it here but I believe it was during the filming of one of her films in a foreign country.  As I stated in my post I know she is well like here and there would be comments.  Whatever.




Lol, what? I was only repeating that you said "they" as in AJ & BP were making that info public which isn't true. I was just commenting that it was a blind gossip site that said that. [emoji4]


----------



## Livia1

The blind item is gossip ... as is most things in this thread


----------



## Sweetpea83

Recent photos in Cambodia.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has the best bags. 

Does anyone know why her kids are Jolie-Pitt and she is Jolie Pitt? This has been bugging me for a while. lol.


----------



## skarsbabe

Jolie-Pitt would be the children of two people who each want the children to have their last name.

Jolie Pitt would be as if she married and took her maiden name as her middle now.

Angelina Jolie Pitt as her full name, I believe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ That's what I guess too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

skarsbabe said:


> Jolie-Pitt would be the children of two people who each want the children to have their last name.
> 
> Jolie Pitt would be as if she married and took her maiden name as her middle now.
> 
> Angelina Jolie Pitt as her full name, I believe.



Ok thanks. I couldn't even venture a guess.


----------



## sdkitty

Livia1 said:


> The blind item is gossip ... as is most things in this thread


yes, I take all these things with a grain of salt - even more so when they're blind


----------



## Sweetpea83

^Exactly..


----------



## ForeverYoung87

That crazy days and nights blog is the only blind item website I've seen put a disclaimer at the bottom that admits to things posted being fiction or a product of his imagination


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Crazy's best "blinds" come AFTER something hits the fan. Then they write up a blind item. At that point they may as well name names since it has already been revealed. I forgot which blog I visit that no longer allows posts from there anymore. lol. It is funny how Crazy and Perez Hilton became irrelevant.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

A lot of them are like that blindgossip.com is the same. They capitalize on the rumor/story of the day.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagOuttaHell said:


> Crazy's best "blinds" come AFTER something hits the fan. Then they write up a blind item. At that point they may as well name names since it has already been revealed. I forgot which blog I visit that no longer allows posts from there anymore. lol. It is funny how Crazy and Perez Hilton became irrelevant.



I used to love Crazy, but it really went downhill. The community became toxic, and the blinds became laughably bad.


----------



## Ladybug09

skarsbabe said:


> Jolie-Pitt would be the children of two people who each want the children to have their last name.
> 
> Jolie Pitt would be as if she married and took her maiden name as her middle now.
> 
> Angelina Jolie Pitt as her full name, I believe.


This! ^^


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> *I used to love Crazy,* but it really went downhill. The community became toxic, and the blinds became laughably bad.



I used to read it a bit too, but he changed it so you have to click on every undescriptive title and I could not be bothered anymore. It took too much time to read anything!


----------



## Singra

This article about Jolie is pretty interesting, if people haven't already read it. It's pretty long and posting would be a mission... hope the link will suffice....  http://nymag.com/thecut/2015/11/angelina-jolie-by-the-sea.html#


----------



## Sweetpea83

While their new film is about a marriage in chaos, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie look far from their embattled characters in By The Sea.
The Hollywood power couple grace the cover of the new issue of Vanity Fair Italia as they pose for an intimate photo shoot.
The two stars tenderly embrace while seated on a bed, with Angelina, 40, wrapping her legs around Brad's torso.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-cover-Vanity-Fair-Italia.html#ixzz3rn2JVYoL 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## lulu212121

I just read an article that her movie did not do well. It had a limited opening last weekend, more theaters added for this weekend. I just saw the trailer, I'm not interested. looks kind of dull.


----------



## Docjeun

I'm not surprised it didn't do well, it looked so boring to me.
Strange how the other movie they made together which was Mr and Mrs Smith was about a married couple not getting along too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It didn't look like my cup of tea. 

I was vehemently opposed to any further pairing on screen. lol.

Nothing could top MAMS. Except a dvd with commentary.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagOuttaHell said:


> It didn't look like my cup of tea.
> 
> I was vehemently opposed to any further pairing on screen. lol.
> 
> Nothing could top MAMS. Except a dvd with commentary.



Lol, true!


----------



## Sasha2012

Seeing Brad Pitt and Ryan Gosling together, smiling and joking, was not a mirage - it was the premiere of The Big Short.

The A-list actors made a handsome and heavenly picture as they hit up the drama's New York unveiling on Monday alongside a host of other big names.

Brad, 51, played it cool in tinted blue shades and a greyish blue suit and tie while Ryan, 35, showed his sporty edge in a tweed jacket and fashion-savvy necktie.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rpet-Big-Short-premiere-NY.html#ixzz3sO6oK6Gh


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Ryan looks strange.. kind of not like himself? A bit of mascara or eye pencil perhaps?

And I can't decide whether Brad reminds me more of Robert Redford up in those photos or perhaps is he looking like a blonde version of Johnny Depp?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Defintely eye makeup on Ryan Gosling.


----------



## Swanky

I think Brad looks like he's wearing make up too, lol!  I think they both look terrible.


----------



## Singra

Yup both look terrible. 



Cinamonn_girl said:


> Ryan looks strange.. kind of not like himself? A bit of mascara or eye pencil perhaps?
> 
> And I can't decide whether Brad reminds me more of Robert Redford up in those photos or *perhaps is he looking like a blonde version of Johnny Depp?*



 OMG JD all the way!!!!! it's those delicately placed, twisted strands of hair that fall over the face.


----------



## scarlet555

Ryan Goslin looks so weird


----------



## Docjeun

I thought ridiculous and yes, Johnny Depp


----------



## Grace123

http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-menopause-interview-brad-pitt-marriage

Angelina Jolie Pitt: 'I Actually Love Being in Menopause'

CARLSON @acarlson91 11/22/2015 AT 01:20 PM EST
Angelina Jolie Pitt's early menopause  following a surgery to remove ovaries and fallopian tubes in March  hasn't been a detriment, she told The Daily Telegraph in an interview published Sunday. 

"I actually love being in menopause," Jolie Pitt, 40, said. 

"I haven't had a terrible reaction to it, so I'm very fortunate," she said. "I feel older, and I feel settled being older." 

With age has come contentment, she told the Daily Telegraph: "I feel happy that I've grown up. I don't want to be young again." 

Keep up with Angelina Jolie in the pages of PEOPLE Magazine by subscribing now.


The By the Sea writer/director/star told PEOPLE in its latest issue how her recent health choices affected shooting for her latest film, which also stars husband Brad Pitt. 

"[The film] was written before I had the mastectomy. And then when I realized I was shooting the film, it did cross my mind to cut certain things," she said, such as the film's topless scene. "But I felt that was the wrong thing to do. That's hiding something, and I just don't believe in that. And then during the edit I got the call that I might have cancer and had to have my ovaries removed." 

Angelina Jolie Has Ovaries Removed after Doctor Detects Possible Sign of Early Cancer

Jolie Pitt's preventative surgeries were done after she learned she carried the BRCA1 gene, which increases her risk of cancer. 

She lost both her grandmother Lois Bertrand and her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, to long battles with ovarian cancer. 

"I wouldn't want to be in my 20s or 30s again," she told PEOPLE. "I'm someone who didn't think I would live very long. I've been worried about death and cancer and life. I think I've lived very much for the day. 

"Now I've settled into my life with my children and Brad." 

Her husband, 51, "made it very, very clear to me that what he loved and what was a woman to him was somebody who was smart, and capable, and cared about her family, that it's not about your physical body," she told the Daily Telegraph. 

"So I knew through the surgeries that this wasn't going to be something that made me feel like less of a woman, because my husband wouldn't let that happen," she said. 

Angelina Jolie's Inspiring Speech: 'Different Is Good'

Indeed, she told PEOPLE, with age comes more than just contentment. 

It brings appreciation for a new kind of beauty. 

"We both appreciate the beauty in looking at each other and thinking, 'God, you're just getting stranger as you're getting older,' " Jolie Pitt said. 

"Brad and I are fortunate because we see the beauty in each other's changes," she said. "I'm more interested in his 50-year-old self than his 40-year-old self. And then you look forward to even more years together."


----------



## Tivo

Brad is starting to look like Val Kilmer. Their makeup is horrid.


----------



## Katel

has BP had some PS? he looks so odd, his whole face looks different...

not just here, but his last few appearances.


----------



## Sweetpea83

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Defintely eye makeup on Ryan Gosling.


 
I was thinking the same..weird.


----------



## Grace123

Katel said:


> has BP had some PS? he looks so odd, his whole face looks different...
> 
> not just here, but his last few appearances.




He's really gone downhill in the past 10 years. PS is just making it worse.


----------



## Brandless

Brad Pitt kinda reminds me of Tim Robbins in Shawshank Redemption with that hairstyle. Not looking good IMO.


----------



## tomz_grl

I thought Brad was giving off creepy Travolta vibes with the hair and glasses.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish I had that Mariah "I don't know her" gif because that is how I feel about these pics.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Those pics are turrible!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Leaving a hotel in NYC, 11-25-15.


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie Pitt Will Lead an Honorary Committee for the Cambodia International Film Festival*



Angelina Jolie Pitt's  ties to Cambodia run deep  and now she'll lead an honorary committee  for this year's upcoming Cambodia International Film Festival, according  to the Associated Press. 

Jolie Pitt will provide moral support and "bring attention to  the rebirth of the Cambodian film industry" in her capacity as committee  president,  according to Cedric Eloy, the head of the Cambodian Film  Commission. 



The festival, held in the country's capital city, Phnom Penh, begins on  Dec. 4 and runs through Dec. 10. Over 130 films from 34 different  countries will be screened. 

"Cambodia's rich history, long culture and talented people mean  it has a huge amount to offer the region and the world," Jolie Pitt said  in a statement. "I'm proud to support the Cambodia International Film  Festival and Cambodia as a home for vibrant and innovative filmmaking." 




The star is currently in the country to film _First They Killed My Father_, a movie based on the memoir by author and human-rights activist Loung Ung about the brutal Khmer Rouge regime of the 1970s.

Jolie Pitt, 40, has a long history with Cambodia. Jolie Pitt's son Maddox,  14, was born there. She founded two charities in the country, the  Maddox Jolie-Pitt Foundation and the Maddox Chivan Children's Center,  and, this September, she met with the Cambodian Prime Minister Hun Sen. 

Maddox is helping his mom with research for the movie, and his brother Pax, 11, is taking still photos on set, Jolie Pitt recently told PEOPLE. 

The Netflix film will be told from the perspective of a 5-year-old who experienced life during the genocidal Khmer Rouge period. 

Jolie Pitt says the movie will help teach Maddox about his heritage. 

"This is a very important time for him to understand who he is,"  she told the AP. "He is my son but he is also a son of Cambodia. This  is the time for our family to understand all that that means to him and  to us. My desire to tell this story in the most truthful and accurate  way possible will be my tribute to the strength and dignity of all  Cambodian people."

Source: http://www.people.com/article/angel...on-honorary-committee-cambodian-film-festival


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Grace123

Do his shoes/boots have a platform/lifts in them? Looks like it, especially the foot on the ground.


----------



## Grace123

Trulyadiva said:


>


----------



## Sweetpea83

Source: dailymail 




Elle France


----------



## Ladybug09

No like.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

At first I liked the cover - colors are good, Angelina is pretty, her clothes is good, but then I looked at it better and I don't know what to think. It kind of looks unnatural? Her head definitely looks way too big for her body, that's for sure.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I kinda like it, not her best but good enough.


----------



## sdkitty

tough crowd here


----------



## Lounorada

Pretty cover, I like it.
Although her hand placed up against her face looks stupid... It would have looked better if both hands were down, away from her face.


----------



## Sweetpea83

I like it, too..love her smile.


----------



## Grace123

I don't think it's so bad. Her smile looks genuine.


----------



## Jayne1

Cinamonn_girl said:


> At first I liked the cover - colors are good, Angelina is pretty, her clothes is good, but then I looked at it better and I don't know what to think. It kind of looks unnatural? Her head definitely looks way too big for her body, that's for sure.



Well, how good can you look when the photographer tells you to put your hand in that unnatural position?


----------



## Jayne1

Lounorada said:


> Pretty cover, I like it.
> Although her hand placed up against her face looks stupid... It would have looked better if both hands were down, away from her face.



I posted first before I kept scrolling yes, I agree, her hand in that position is silly and unnatural.  But she didn't do that herself, right?  Someone told her to assume that position and then they picked that shot for the cover!  Someone got paid to do that. ush:


----------



## Lounorada

Jayne1 said:


> I posted first before I kept scrolling yes, I agree, her hand in that position is silly and unnatural. * But she didn't do that herself, right?  Someone told her to assume that position and then they picked that shot for the cover!  Someone got paid to do that.* ush:


 
Exactly! If she put her hand against her face like that herself, it would have looked more natural. So many editors of magazines haven't a clue how to choose the absolute perfect picture for a cover, I wonder how they even get these jobs...


----------



## White Orchid

That pose is so unnatural - whoever told her to assume it is stupid.  A good photographer will make sure their client looks natural and relaxed as possible.


----------



## Livia1

Elle France always has the strangest covers.


----------



## csre

Love her smile 
What's that hand even doing there? &#128563;


----------



## Sweetpea83

Cambodian international film Festival, Saturday.


----------



## gazoo

She looks beautiful.  Quite fresh faced and less tired.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks pretty good! Best she's looked in a long time.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Her cheekbones look like they did in Malificent. She looks like He_ _!!!!! I will never understand her taking all of the preventative measure's with her breasts and ovaries and then slowly starving herself to death. SMH She needs to get help or her children won't have their mom- and that would be awful!!!!


----------



## Swanky

She was starving before the gene test and surgeries. She's not looked well in years.


----------



## Sweetpea83

She looks good, IMO..kinda harsh to say she's starving herself..when we don't know what's going on in her life...


----------



## Swanky

It's no more harsh to say she's staring than what people say in all the other threads.  She doesn't look well. . .


----------



## Sweetpea83

More photos:


----------



## Flawn08

Brad always looks good!


----------



## MrsBishop35

peppermintpatty said:


> Her cheekbones look like they did in Malificent. She looks like He_ _!!!!! I will never understand her taking all of the preventative measure's with her breasts and ovaries and then slowly starving herself to death. SMH She needs to get help or her children won't have their mom- and that would be awful!!!!




Exactly.


----------



## Docjeun

I don't even like her and I still think she looks pretty good....


----------



## Grace123

No matter what else, she has a perky set! [emoji12]


----------



## lanasyogamama

Grace123 said:


> No matter what else, she has a perky set! [emoji12]



Those things will look like that when she's lying in a grave!


----------



## Freckles1

lanasyogamama said:


> Those things will look like that when she's lying in a grave!




Yep. No good. I have a few friends who have had double mastectomies. They have a much "softer" look. I know it took several months for their skin to stretch so their implants weren't too pronounced.


----------



## HeidiDavis

She's definitely skinny and her boobs look kinda off, but she has the most exquisite, beautiful face!  It's perfection, IMO!


----------



## Sweetpea83

lanasyogamama said:


> Those things will look like that when she's lying in a grave!




Lol..


----------



## schadenfreude

I don't understand why she would choose such large implants. Her original breasts weren't small, but I don't think they were this large, and she certainly wasn't underweight in her youth. It just looks silly, two canteloupes hanging off a skeleton. She really looks ill IMO.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She was starving before the gene test and surgeries. She's not looked well in years.




I agree. It's been years since I saw a picture of her and thought, "Wow, she stunning!" And it's not just age because I generally prefer women with a little more age on their faces. She looks drawn and ill to me. She looks like someone who doesn't take very good care of herself. Her eyes always look sad and dead.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

schadenfreude said:


> I don't understand why she would choose such large implants. Her original breasts weren't small, but I don't think they were this large, and she certainly wasn't underweight in her youth. It just looks silly, two canteloupes hanging off a skeleton. She really looks ill IMO.




I don't get it either. Particularly since her nose job was so tasteful I would have thought she had better judgement on plastic surgery. 
I will say getting some sunlight in Cambodia has done her wonders.


----------



## Ladybug09

Are those implants or are they spacers to make room for the implants.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> Are those implants or are they spacers to make room for the implants.




i was going to ask the same question as the expanders tend to be bigger than the original breast. their function is to stretch breast muscle enough for the implants to be fitted and they get filled with normal saline, is a. very  different procedure to breast enlargement as most women who had a mastectomy have no breast tissue left and the muscle needs to be stretched
she might still have the expanders, all we know is that she had a double mastectomy, the reconstruction can take time


----------



## shiba

Brad wants his women skinny. Both Gwyn and Jen got very slim with him around.


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> i was going to ask the same question as the expanders tend to be bigger than the original breast. their function is to stretch breast muscle enough for the implants to be fitted and they get filled with normal saline, is a. very  different procedure to breast enlargement as most women who had a mastectomy have no breast tissue left and the muscle needs to be stretched
> she might still have the expanders, all we know is that she had a double mastectomy, the reconstruction can take time



I'm thinking they may be expanders.


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> I'm thinking they may be expanders.




i think so too


----------



## Swanky

I think it's been too long for them to be expanders.


----------



## peppermintpatty

My little sister is a breast cancer survivor. She had a double Mastectomy several years ago. Unless something has changed, they put her expanders in when the did the double mastectomy. She had them for approximately 6 months.


----------



## Swanky

I think up to 6 months is common, it's been quite a bit more I believe?


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think up to 6 months is common, it's been quite a bit more I believe?




it might depend on the patient and what the surgeon considers to be the right size and if there are no issues


----------



## gazoo

Thanks to Angelina being so open, we know that these are her implants now and the spacer period ended back in 2013.  

See below for article detailing everything:
Source: http://vitals.nbcnews.com/_news/201...rs-detail-angelina-jolies-breast-surgery?lite

Doctors detail Angelina Jolie's breast surgery
BY MARILYNN MARCHIONE, THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
Angelina Jolie's mother had breast cancer and died of ovarian cancer, and her maternal grandmother also had ovarian cancer &#8212; strong evidence of an inherited, genetic risk that led the actress to have both of her healthy breasts removed to try to avoid the same fate, her doctor says.

Jolie, 37, revealed on Tuesday that she carries a defective BRCA1 gene that puts her at high risk of developing breast and ovarian cancer. She had mastectomies in February followed by reconstruction with implants in April, Dr. Kristi Funk said in an interview with The Associated Press.

Funk treated Jolie at the Pink Lotus Breast Center in Beverly Hills and detailed her care on the center's website. She would not disclose when Jolie learned she carried the faulty gene, which gives a woman up to an 87 percent lifetime risk of developing breast cancer and up to a 54 percent chance of ovarian cancer.

"This family history would certainly meet any insurance carrier's criteria to cover genetic testing," Funk wrote.

It is unclear whether Jolie will have her ovaries removed, although she wrote in her op-ed piece in the New York Times that she "started with the breasts" because they posed the highest cancer risk.

Removing the ovaries is often advised for women with such gene mutations, said Dr. Charis Eng, a medical geneticist and cancer specialist at the Cleveland Clinic who had no role in Jolie's care.

"We usually say 'try to have your kids'" and then have your ovaries removed by age 40, Eng said. It's not possible to remove every speck of breast tissue, but removing the breasts and ovaries leaves very little behind that could develop cancer, so it dramatically lowers a woman's risks, she said.

On the surgery center's website, Funk described Jolie's three operations, which were done through the crease underneath each breast. Jolie's partner, actor Brad Pitt, "was on hand to greet her as soon as she came around from the anesthetic, as he was during each of the operations," Funk wrote.

On Feb. 2, Jolie had a procedure aimed at preserving the nipples, which usually are removed when a mastectomy is done to treat breast cancer. Half of the skin is lifted from the surface of the breast tissue and a small disc of tissue is taken to be checked for cancer.

The tissue proved healthy and on Feb. 16 she had the two mastectomies. Doctors also took an unusual step: injecting dye to determine which lymph nodes in her arms were draining fluid from the breasts. Those nodes would be most likely to contain cancer if any turned out to be lurking in the breast, Funk explained.

When a preventive mastectomy is done, "there's a 2 to 8 percent chance" of finding cancer, even though there was no indication of cancer beforehand, Funk said. Stitches or a tiny clip can be placed to show the location of these key "sentinel" lymph nodes in case Jolie ever were to develop cancer in the future and those nodes would need to be checked again.

Also during this operation, doctors placed a tissue expander, a balloon-like device that is slowly inflated with saline to stretch the skin and make room for a permanent implant. Even though the implant could have been done at the time of the mastectomy, Jolie chose the two-step procedure to optimize the final cosmetic appearance.

Four days after her mastectomies, "I was pleased to find her not only in good spirits with bountiful energy, but with two walls in her house covered with freshly assembled storyboards for the next project she is directing," Funk wrote on the website.

On April 27, doctors did her reconstruction, using a newer teardrop-shaped implant plus sheets of cadaver skin, which "creates like a sling under the implant" to give a more natural look, Funk said.

The website describes how women with gene mutations that raise their risk for cancer are monitored starting at age 18, but Funk said she could not disclose when Jolie was tested and learned she had the BRCA1 gene. About 5 percent to 10 percent of breast cancers and about 15 percent of ovarian cancers are thought to be due to BRCA gene mutations.


----------



## Swanky

so almost 6 weeks of expanders. . .   I was pretty sure those were no longer expanders.


----------



## pukasonqo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> so almost 6 weeks of expanders. . .   I was pretty sure those were no longer expanders.




wow, that is fast! i assumed it would be six months to make sure the muscle had stretched


----------



## Ladybug09

Interesting. I too agree the implant are too big.


----------



## gazoo

I think maybe (I'm guessing here), since she was full breasted naturally and they saved her skin and nipples, she didn't need the expanders as long as someone that maybe had a smaller bust line.  Either way, I agree that they are WAY too big for her frame.  But then I showed a pic to my DH and he thinks they're perfect on her.  Typical male.  

The cadaver skin being used to make an inner sling amazes me.  I had no idea such things could be used that way.  I wonder if maybe that's why they're so high profile vs a regular boob job that you see.


----------



## knasarae

I watched Botched on E! and they often use cadaver skin on their corrective breast procedures.


----------



## Swanky

She chose them, hence their size.  She had reconstructive surgery, could've chosen anything.


----------



## schadenfreude

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She chose them, hence their size.  She had reconstructive surgery, could've chosen anything.



Right? And that's why it's so odd. She's not 25 and building her image as some sex goddess. If anything, it's the opposite -- the international Earth Mother and patron saint of forgotten children with the boring, shapeless clothes and godforsaken ugly nude flats. Them knockers just look so out of place.


----------



## Swanky

lol! agreed :lolots:


----------



## chowlover2

Maybe Brad is a big boob man?


----------



## zen1965

schadenfreude said:


> Right? And that's why it's so odd. She's not 25 and building her image as some sex goddess. If anything, it's the opposite -- the international Earth Mother and patron saint of forgotten children with the boring, shapeless clothes and godforsaken ugly nude flats. Them knockers just look so out of place.


 


Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> lol! agreed :lolots:


 
Wow. Just wow.
Obviously, it is time for me to take a good long break from this section of the purseforum.


----------



## Grace123

chowlover2 said:


> Maybe Brad is a big boob man?



Personally, I think Brad is just a big Boob.


----------



## Freckles1

Grace123 said:


> Personally, I think Brad is just a big Boob.




I die. Me too


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think there is some part of her that still wants to identify as the sex goddess, and the braless big boobs allow her to do that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh please nobody cares about her tits.


----------



## lanasyogamama

:lolots:


----------



## Swanky

There's noting sexpot about her anymore. . .


----------



## Sweetpea83

Nor is she striving to be one, IMO..


----------



## Swanky

I agree. Still no idea why she'd choose such disproportionate implants.


----------



## littlerock

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree. Still no idea why she'd choose such disproportionate implants.



To match her lips? 

EDIT: I know her lips are real.. but they're huge.


----------



## Swanky

They're real-ish. . .  They're gorgeous IMO, but I think she's even them out some w/ filler


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

littlerock said:


> To match her lips?


----------



## Singra

A short article about that photo of Pascal and Jolie... although it doesn't really reveal any more about what went on outside of the photo being taken. 


*The Story Behind the Photo That Captured Angelina Jolie Pitt, Amy Pascal's Sony Feud*

Photographer Alex Berliner recalls the awkward run-in between the former Sony co-chairman and Jolie Pitt at THR's Women in Entertainment breakfast last year.

This story first appeared in the Dec. 18 issue of The Hollywood Reporter magazine. To receive the magazine, click here to subscribe.

&#8220;There was a very distinct energy in the room,&#8221; recalls photographer Alex Berliner of THR&#8217;s 2014 Women in Entertainment Power 100 breakfast, which unfolded at Milk Studios on Dec. 10 amid the chaos of the Sony Pictures hack.

Only a day earlier, two of the event&#8217;s highest-profile invitees &#8212; then-Sony Pictures chief Amy Pascal and Angelina Jolie Pitt &#8212; were embroiled in a hack-related scandal: An email exchange surfaced online between Pascal and producer Scott Rudin in which Rudin called the star &#8220;a minimally talented spoiled brat.&#8221;

Berliner&#8217;s camera captured Pascal and Jolie Pitt&#8217;s first encounter that morning.

&#8220;It&#8217;s one of those things that you say, &#8216;Great, I got the image &#8212; and, boy, was that a tough situation to document,&#8217; &#8221; says Berliner of the photo, one of four he was able to snap before a handler stepped in front of him, saying, &#8220;That&#8217;s enough &#8212; that&#8217;s just a moment between them.&#8221; (In one of Berliner&#8217;s later shots, Pascal leans in for a kiss on the cheek; Jolie Pitt maintains an impassive gaze through all four.)

Pascal later said of the email imbroglio: &#8220;We all live in this weird thing together called Hollywood. If we all actually were nice, it wouldn&#8217;t work.&#8221; Jolie Pitt, meanwhile, made her first comment about the feud in November to The New York Times: &#8220;Honestly, my first instinct was that I was worried about Amy,&#8221; she said. &#8220;I had someone call her and ask if she was OK.&#8221;

Berliner, for his part, isn&#8217;t sure what to make of the &#8220;most awkward breakfast in history,&#8221; as he describes it. &#8220;I can&#8217;t rely on my memory at this point,&#8221; he says. &#8220;I was there, I took a picture, I was told to go away, I went away.&#8221;

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/story-behind-photo-captured-angelina-847003


----------



## BagOuttaHell

So the story is there is no story.

The whole thing never made sense to me. Why are they trying to pit these two against one another?  Amy can't control what someone writes to her in an email. Or maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Grace123

lanasyogamama said:


> I think there is some part of her that still wants to identify as the sex goddess, and the braless big boobs allow her to do that.



Didn't she bare then in the new movie that just came out? Seems like I heard that somewhere. Why else would she do that? She wrote the movie, right?


----------



## Sweetpea83

BagOuttaHell said:


> *So the story is there is no story.*
> 
> The whole thing never made sense to me. Why are they trying to pit these two against one another?  Amy can't control what someone writes to her in an email. Or maybe I am missing something.


 
Sounds like it..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Grace123 said:


> Didn't she bare then in the new movie that just came out? Seems like I heard that somewhere. Why else would she do that? She wrote the movie, right?




There's lots of purposes nudity might serve in a story. Those scenes can help reveal character, develop relationship dynamics, evoke emotions, etc. I've heard the movie is a lot about marriage and female sexuality. I haven't seen it though. 



lanasyogamama said:


> I think there is some part of her that still wants to identify as the sex goddess




I can see this.


----------



## Grace123

Well I'm just guessing about the nudity, I've not seen the movie or pictures, just repeating hearsay. [emoji3]


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie-Pitt has revealed a brand new tattoo on her forearm.

The 40-year-old actress and director stepped out at the Cambodia Film Festival in Phnom Penh last weekend with the ink clearly visible on the inside of her left arm, a new addition to her ever-growing collection of body art.

Complete with a thin, intricate outline in black ink it's thought the tattoo is an homage to the thousands who lost their lives during the country's Khmer Rouge reign, as she is currently in the country working on a film about the atrocities.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arm-Cambodia-Film-Festival.html#ixzz3u26B7pmQ


----------



## skarsbabe

That first pic is creepy as heck. It looks like the arm of death!


----------



## Singra

Usually I don't care too much about what people wear but this dress she insists on wearing... must she wear it all the time.


----------



## BadAzzBish

skarsbabe said:


> that first pic is creepy as heck. It looks like the arm of death!



:d


----------



## Sweetpea83

Leaving Cambodia.
Source: radaronline


----------



## Sweetpea83

Singra said:


> Usually I don't care too much about what people wear but this dress she insists on wearing... must she wear it all the time.




Must be comfortable..perfect for that humid weather there...it being flowy.


----------



## Singra

Sweetpea83 said:


> Must be comfortable..perfect for that humid weather there...it being flowy.



... And, I guess, perfect for accommodating large boobs.


----------



## csre

Kids are so big


----------



## knasarae

Those childhood pics are dead on Shiloh and Knox imo.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

He's only 5'11? Thought he was a little taller than that


----------



## Michele26

ForeverYoung87 said:


> He's only 5'11? Thought he was a little taller than that



I thought he was a tad shorter.


----------



## Swanky

*Angelina Jolie wears billowing white dress as she heads on shopping  spree at Cambodian night market with Brad Pitt and daughter Shiloh*


 Angelina Jolie and husband Brad Pitt were pictured visiting a night market along with their daughter Shiloh in Cambodia. 
Angelina,  40, looked incredible in a white billowing strapless maxi dress, which  she teamed with flat gold mules for the outing. 
She  was pictured checking out a range of fabrics and decorations as she  perused what was on offer at the resort town of Siem Reap, in the north  west. 






 

Checking out the wares: Angelina Jolie  and husband Brad Pitt were pictured visiting a night market along with  their daughter Shiloh in Cambodia

No  doubt she chose her outfit to show off the new inking on her left arm -  it is thought the tattoo (not pictured) is an homage to the thousands  who lost their lives during the country's Khmer Rouge reign.



She is currently in the country working on a film about the atrocities.
Doting  husband Brad's outfit complemented Angelina's somewhat as he teamed a  white T-shirt and open shirt with a pair of cream chinos. 






 

Summery style: Angelina, 40, looked  incredible in a white billowing strapless maxi dress, which she teamed  with flat gold mules for the outing

The  51-year-old kept a low profile in a light coloured cap and blue tinted  glasses as he stayed close to his beautiful wife and daughter.
Angelina  and Brad are parents to six children: seven-year-old twins Vivienne and  Knox, Shiloh, nine, Zahara, 10, Pax, 12 and Maddox, 14. 
She is currently in Cambodia to direct a movie version of the harrowing Khmer Rouge memoir, First They Killed My Father.

Angelina  is bringing human rights activist Loung Ung's 2000 memoir of the same  name to life with her screen adaptation, which she has also co-written.
First  They Killed My Father tells the harrowing tale of Ung's life through  the Khmer Rouge years, under the reign of dictator Pol Pot, and her  escape from the 'killing fields' in the 1970s.
The film will also star Angelina's son Maddox, who hails from Cambodia: he'll also help out on the production side of things. 




 

Handsome chap: Doting husband Brad's  outfit complemented Angelina's somewhat as he teamed a white T-shirt and  open shirt with a pair of cream chinos


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Brad-Pitt-daughter-Shiloh.html#ixzz3uUwXtWJo
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Grace123

Michele26 said:


> I thought he was a tad shorter.



I'm guessing that's 5'11 with the lifts.


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie-Pitt has revealed a brand new tattoo on her forearm.
> 
> The 40-year-old actress and director stepped out at the Cambodia Film Festival in Phnom Penh last weekend with the ink clearly visible on the inside of her left arm, a new addition to her ever-growing collection of body art.
> 
> Complete with a thin, intricate outline in black ink it's thought the tattoo is an homage to the thousands who lost their lives during the country's Khmer Rouge reign, as she is currently in the country working on a film about the atrocities.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arm-Cambodia-Film-Festival.html#ixzz3u26B7pmQ


----------



## Tivo

Angie looks terrible!


----------



## Ladybug09

Tivo said:


> Angie looks terrible!


Yup.


----------



## lizmil

I think she wears those "flowy" dresses because she is so thin.


----------



## Michele26

Brad looks like a dork.


----------



## schadenfreude

lizmil said:


> I think she wears those "flowy" dresses because she is so thin.



She is skeletal. Has she ever admitted to an eating disorder? I noticed she was wearing a red string bracelet in the new tattoo/"Arm of Death" photos, which is supposedly a sign of solidarity amongst ED sufferers. Of course, it probably has 100 more possible meanings, but still.


----------



## BPC

She was so stunning.. what happened.. 

It's like all the preemptive surgeries she did made her sick.


----------



## Swanky

No, she was skinny before the surgeries.  She has a tattoo that people say also has an "ana" relevance.


----------



## pukasonqo

schadenfreude said:


> She is skeletal. Has she ever admitted to an eating disorder? I noticed she was wearing a red string bracelet in the new tattoo/"Arm of Death" photos, which is supposedly a sign of solidarity amongst ED sufferers. Of course, it probably has 100 more possible meanings, but still.




in some cultures is used to ward off evil eye so, as you said, i wouldn't read too much on it
she has a stunning face but she is certainly very, very thin...i wonder what is going on? maybe she makes too many demands on herself?


----------



## Sweetpea83

On  Wednesday the married couple looked happier than ever as they left their  six children at home to take a kayak trip in Vietnam, where the  40-year-old Oscar winner has been directing a film.
The  beauty smiled from ear to ear as she was seen by the side of her  52-year-old spouse as they took a speed boat to a bay where they got  into a kayak.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ilm-Sea-capsize-box-office.html#ixzz3vC1DIBPP 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
​


----------



## Swanky

Paps were there? lol


----------



## Sweetpea83

Looks like they followed them in another boat?


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Paps were there? lol



 Why, Swanky? What are you suggesting?
Surely, Saint Angie wouldn't stoop to calling the paps


----------



## Grace123

twinkle.tink said:


> Why, Swanky? What are you suggesting?
> Surely, Saint Angie wouldn't stoop to calling the paps




That would NEVER happen. [emoji8]


----------



## coconutsboston

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Paps were there? lol


Haha!


----------



## Lola69

twinkle.tink said:


> Why, Swanky? What are you suggesting?
> Surely, Saint Angie wouldn't stoop to calling the paps




You never know.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

schadenfreude said:


> She is skeletal. Has she ever admitted to an eating disorder? I noticed she was wearing a red string bracelet in the new tattoo/"Arm of Death" photos, which is supposedly a sign of solidarity amongst ED sufferers. Of course, it probably has 100 more possible meanings, but still.




You'd think with all her health issues she would take better care of herself... She looks terrible! She used to be so sexy!!!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's Christmas Vacation Cost Them a Reported $18,000 Per Night*


While we were white-knuckling it through another cramped family Christmas, *Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie* went ahead and sprung for the five-figure holiday of our dreams. You know the onewhere an entire body of water and security team protect you from unwanted relatives, and the accommodations are so luxe that Page Six is contractually obligated to breathlessly report each five-star detail.
Per said report, Pitt and Jolie are spending the holiday season in Phuket, Thailandan island so exotic that it once starred in a *Kim Kardashian* Instagram scandal. More specifically, the recent _By the Sea_ co-stars are said to be staying in a $18,000-per-night 10-bedroom villa at the Amanpuri beach resortan accommodation so exclusive, apparently, that it is not even featured on the resorts Web site. Page Six assures us, however, that Pitt, Jolie, and their brood*Maddox*, *Pax*, *Zahara*, *Shiloh*, *Vivienne*, and *Knox*are getting their moneys worth: the two-floor, mammoth spread comes with a staff of eight servants, private gym and a pool surrounded by minipagodas.
And if the Pitt-Jolie holiday lair is anything like the resorts measly 9-bedroom villas, it also features ocean views, a Thai chef, king-size beds, media room, massage room, steam room, personal bar, sound system, and WiFi. The resorts Web site additionally boasts of its ancient Ayutthayan architecture and pristine location on the Andaman Sea, where it is interspersed throughout a mature coconut plantation.
In addition to hanging out at their $18,000-per-night digs, the family also jet-skied, swam, sailed on a yacht, played mini golf, and visited a local Hindu temple according to _Us Weekly_. 
Before the holidays, the family spent some time in Cambodia, where Jolie is directing her latest filmthe Netflix project _First They Killed My Father: A Daughter of Cambodia Remembers_with the help of son Maddox.


Source: http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2015/12/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-holiday-vacation


----------



## qudz104

I wonder who leaks this kind of info.


----------



## White Orchid

Phuket is nice enough as are the beaches, but I don't think any hotel/resort there justifies this amount.  The beaches are nice but not *that* nice.  Given the choice, I'd much rather the Maldives.  Surely they could rent an entire island there?


----------



## zen1965

^  I agree. Even if they wanted to be in Thailand there are nicer islands to stay IMO. But hey it is their money ...


----------



## purseproblm

Isn't she working? That's why it's Thailand?


----------



## Sweetpea83

Yeah, she's working on her film..so that's maybe why they chose a close place to vacation..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

White Orchid said:


> Phuket is nice enough as are the beaches, but I don't think any hotel/resort there justifies this amount.  The beaches are nice but not *that* nice.  Given the choice, I'd much rather the Maldives.  Surely they could rent an entire island there?






zen1965 said:


> ^  I agree. Even if they wanted to be in Thailand there are nicer islands to stay IMO. But hey it is their money ...




Yeah that resort doesn't even look all that nice. 


Did anybody see By the Sea and like it? It got universally panned but I talked to one person who really liked it. The premise seems interesting to me.


----------



## cakegirl

It's an Aman hotel, pretty much the best hotel group in the world. Amanpuri is very nice.


----------



## Sasha2012

He famously played Benjamin Button on the big screen, a man who aged in reverse.

And Brad Pitt appeared to have the same qualities as his on-screen alter-ego as he made an incredibly fresh-faced and youthful appearance at the Golden Globes on Sunday night.

The handsome 52-year-old actor appeared on stage alongside his The Big Short co-star Ryan Gosling, and it wasn't long until Twitter erupted to remark on his young appearance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-appearance-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz3wxRuHsXJ


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And wow, Brad has cleaned up nicely!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah they both looked better way better than they did at the premiere.


----------



## sdkitty

I thought Brad looked a bit too soft or something.  Don't like that hair hanging down.  Not that he's old but he's old enough to groom his hair more like Ryan did


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> I thought Brad looked a bit too soft or something.  Don't like that hair hanging down.  Not that he's old but he's old enough to groom his hair more like Ryan did




Um the hair was stupid. Bye bye 20 hello 50. Seriously


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> Um the hair was stupid. Bye bye 20 hello 50. Seriously


It's funny; I just saw him in that movie, where he looked very plain with a beard (I actually didn't recognize him immediately).  Then he shows up at the awards looking almost too pretty.  I know he's an actor but anyway.....


----------



## TC1

He always looks more relaxed when he's solo at these sort of things. She's so uptight.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did he do something to his face? Or is he just tan? Looks different.


----------



## Swanky

he looks younger, I think he had some work


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'd some some intense peeling or laser work and a good dose of botox.  

But aside from his A River Runs Through It hair, he looked pretty good even if it was jarring after seeing him look a grizzled 50 in The Big Short.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'd some some intense peeling or laser work and a good dose of botox.
> 
> 
> 
> But aside from his A River Runs Through It hair, he looked pretty good even if it was jarring after seeing him look a grizzled 50 in The Big Short.




I think you're right. I feel like he used to have pox marks from bad acne possibly? His skin did look good!!
But yeah, that hair!!


----------



## buzzytoes

Either he had some work or was wearing a crap ton of makeup. I couldn't get over how much younger he looked from the candida of him on vacation recently.


----------



## Alexenjie

TC1 said:


> He always looks more relaxed when he's solo at these sort of things. She's so uptight.


I agree, when he is with Angie,  he is her handsome escort but she gets to be the "star".


----------



## Grace123

He just looks....odd.


----------



## redney

Shiloh is a spitting image of him.


----------



## Michele26

Brad looks great!


----------



## knasarae

redney said:


> Shiloh is a spitting image of him.



She really is.  I came across a pic of him in elementary school a few months ago and the resemblance was crazy.


----------



## YSoLovely

*Angelina Jolie looks incredibly thin in simple little black dress for solo appearance at Kung Fu Panda 3 premiere 
*



> Angelina Jolie kept her outfit simple as she arrived for the premiere of Kung Fu Panda 3 on Saturday.
> The  actress skipped the fancy frocks usually seen at such events in favour  of a little black dress and a similarly plain pair of black court shoes.
> The constantly busy mother-of-six looked radiant, her clear skin and bright eyes showing no sign of tiredness.
> However her legs and arms looked rather incredibly thin, a sign perhaps of her hectic year.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-Kung-Fu-Panda-3-premiere.html#ixzz3xSHwA4qx
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook​


----------



## uhpharm01

YSoLovely said:


> *Angelina Jolie looks incredibly thin in simple little black dress for solo appearance at Kung Fu Panda 3 premiere
> *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243437
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243438



She's just skin and bones


----------



## uhpharm01

skarsbabe said:


> that first pic is creepy as heck. It looks like the arm of death!



+1


----------



## BadAzzBish

Jeez her legs and arms look like chopsticks! She hasnt looked good since 2005. Smh...maybe its due to her medication or something?


----------



## Pandoravuitton

That is such an unflattering dress for her, yikes!


----------



## Wildflower22

I wonder if she is sick. Or if she and Giuliana are on the same meds..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks horrific. I wonder if Brad has tried to get her to see a therapist. I do like that dress though.


----------



## Ladybug09

YSoLovely said:


> *Angelina Jolie looks incredibly thin in simple little black dress for solo appearance at Kung Fu Panda 3 premiere
> *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243434
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243437
> 
> 
> View attachment 3243438



WTF is going on with her??!! This is just anorexic skinny 







uhpharm01 said:


> She's just skin and bones


Yes!








uhpharm01 said:


> +1











Pandoravuitton said:


> That is such an unflattering dress for her, yikes!




very!






Wildflower22 said:


> I wonder if she is sick. Or if she and Giuliana are on the same meds..



For real.


----------



## Swanky

She's been looking like this for years now.


----------



## pukasonqo

not a good look, wonder if AJ's issues with her weight (documented through the years) will affect her daughters? i hope not


----------



## scarlet555

there is such a thing as too skinny


----------



## daffyduck

She must be taking some kind of medication that's keeping her from gaining weight, similar to Guiliana Rancic.


----------



## Grace123

I like the dress but it's just on good on her.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wildflower22 said:


> I wonder if she is sick. Or if she and Giuliana are on the same meds..




Meds? I think they both have anorexia... 
They both look extremely unhealthy...


----------



## Sophie-Rose

pukasonqo said:


> not a good look, wonder if AJ's issues with her weight (documented through the years) will affect her daughters? i hope not




I think it will deeply affect her children's views on what is considered 'beautiful'
It really is anything BUT beautiful! She looks terribly unhealthy!!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Remember the good old days when she looked super healthy and sexy as ****

Come on Jolie! Start eating again... Please!!!


----------



## Wildflower22

Sophie-Rose said:


> Meds? I think they both have anorexia...
> They both look extremely unhealthy...




I was kidding when I mentioned it - there is something else definitely going on!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Wildflower22 said:


> I was kidding when I mentioned it - there is something else definitely going on!




 A few people have mentioned meds, and I thought I might have missed something...

I really hope she gets back to a healthy weight... She looks terrible! Imagine how unhealthy and unhappy she must be!!


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She's been looking like this for years now.




Yep, unfortunately.
Since she's been with Brad, she looked her healthiest just after both pregnancies.


----------



## csre

I wonder why she doesn't address the issue and why, on so many late interviews, nobody asks her about it. Whatever the problem is it could help rise awareness, just as she does with many other subjects..


----------



## sdkitty

csre said:


> I wonder why she doesn't address the issue and why, on so many late interviews, nobody asks her about it. Whatever the problem is it could help rise awareness, just as she does with many other subjects..


she looks unhealthy.  I can't believe she wants to be that thin.  It must have something to do with the cancer.
I would think asking her about her weight in an interview would be awfully personal.  I don't think she gives a lot of interviews and maybe when she does do one she sets the topics


----------



## labelwhore04

sdkitty said:


> she looks unhealthy.  I can't believe she wants to be that thin.  It must have something to do with the cancer.
> I would think asking her about her weight in an interview would be awfully personal.  I don't think she gives a lot of interviews and maybe when she does do one she sets the topics



She never actually had cancer though.


----------



## uhpharm01

labelwhore04 said:


> She never actually had cancer though.



Or there is some other health issue going on.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was a family affair on Saturday for the Jolie-Pitts. 

Angelina Jolie was joined by five of her children at the premiere of her animated film, Kung Fu Panda 3, in Hollywood on Saturday.

The 40-year-old couldn't hide her smile as she led her children onto the red carpet: 12-year-old Pax, 11-year-old Zahara, nine-year-old Shiloh and seven-year-old twins, Vivienne and Knox Jolie-Pitt.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...miere-film-Kung-Fu-Panda-3.html#ixzz3xWqZuH1n


----------



## daffyduck

labelwhore04 said:


> She never actually had cancer though.



True, but she carries cancer genes; her mom died of cancer. Being with her kids and family is her main priority, so I don't believe that she chooses to be unhealthy by choice. Maybe she's taking medications to prevent from getting a cancer, or most likely, she's taking medications for no longer having female organs, which could be the main reason for her weight loss.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I think if it was anything but anorexia she would have addressed the skinny-issue along time ago! Being a 'role model' I think she would have wanted to put a healthy message out there to make sure everyone knew she was not this horribly skinny from choice.... 

But she's never made such a statement... 
I honestly believe she has anorexia... 
This is related to her mental health not the cancer-gene...


----------



## Hobbsy

She looks like death.


----------



## Alexenjie

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think if it was anything but anorexia she would have addressed the skinny-issue along time ago! Being a 'role model' I think she would have wanted to put a healthy message out there to make sure everyone knew she was not this horribly skinny from choice....
> 
> But she's never made such a statement...
> I honestly believe she has anorexia...
> This is related to her mental health not the cancer-gene...


Totally agree. 

I am sure that no one is allowed to interview her and question her about her weight.


----------



## Swanky

It's been years though, before the cancer issue. 
She's no different than Zoë or Rancic... she's not well.


----------



## Freckles1

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think if it was anything but anorexia she would have addressed the skinny-issue along time ago! Being a 'role model' I think she would have wanted to put a healthy message out there to make sure everyone knew she was not this horribly skinny from choice....
> 
> But she's never made such a statement...
> I honestly believe she has anorexia...
> This is related to her mental health not the cancer-gene...




Yep me too


----------



## BridesdeGala

Does she have a new ring? It looks like an eternity band, but I thought her wedding ring was a solitaire. 

As for thinness, it is shocking to see her legs. Normally she wears long dresses or pants. I think, but could be wrong, she has been this thin for a long time. In her Lara Croft days, she was much more muscular but still thin. I, too, wish she would gain some weight.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Nicole Richie comes to mind too. I don't know why as women we choose to make an excuse for Angelina. She has done some very important work to shine a light on countries that might otherwise not even be recognized. She goes to places that aren't safe to do that. I am sure she does much more than I am even mentioning. She shared with the world that she was proactive upon finding she carried the same gene as her mom and had 2 surgeries to prevent cancer. She is an accomplished actress, a director, and I believe a producer. She has lost her mom to cancer. She is a wife and a mom to 6 children. With all of that being said, there are countless women who have kids, have lost a parent, have a spouse, a successful career, and do charity work. Perhaps not on her level. But it could be they have less security, not as nice of a place to stay when they aren't with the people they are meeting with. Why do we want to give her a pass, or an excuse? Because she is kind, successful, beautiful, and famous? We as women should stand for every woman, regardless of their status and face the fact that this woman is sick. That she needs help. Why does anyone think that is so bad because it's Angelina. Everyone and I mean everyone has s_ _ t in their life, pain even. Why wouldn't she? It just really makes me wonder why we wouldn't state the obvious. If she doesn't talk about it, shouldn't we at least be honest about what's going on? Before I get slammed that I don't know a thing about her, you are right- I don't. But I can see old pictures where she looks thin, but healthy- not skin and bones. I know she felt that it was important to come forward about having the gene that increased her odds of breast and ovarian cancer.  I find it hard to believe that if she was sick, she wouldn't say so. Whether you like her or not, I am just saying I think when it comes to a disease that someone famous may have lets not make excuses. No one is too rich, too beautiful, too successful, or too giving to escape disease of any kind. And I really wish people would stop saying- Just Eat. Trust me, if she is anorexic- and no I don't know that she is, She Can't. If she is, she needs help and we do her and no one else any favors by making excuses or saying go eat. It makes me sad to think she had two surgeries to be sure she would be here for her kids, that she would see 50- her words. And yet, at least some of us on here can see she is sick. I hope whatever is going on with her, she gets better.


----------



## AEGIS

a woman w/anorexia with daughters....i don't really care about Angelina bc she's an adult..whatever, but that is not healthy for her children to witness


----------



## schadenfreude

Denial.


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> Nicole Richie comes to mind too. I don't know why as women we choose to make an excuse for Angelina. She has done some very important work to shine a light on countries that might otherwise not even be recognized. She goes to places that aren't safe to do that. I am sure she does much more than I am even mentioning. She shared with the world that she was proactive upon finding she carried the same gene as her mom and had 2 surgeries to prevent cancer. She is an accomplished actress, a director, and I believe a producer. She has lost her mom to cancer. She is a wife and a mom to 6 children. With all of that being said, there are countless women who have kids, have lost a parent, have a spouse, a successful career, and do charity work. Perhaps not on her level. But it could be they have less security, not as nice of a place to stay when they aren't with the people they are meeting with. Why do we want to give her a pass, or an excuse? Because she is kind, successful, beautiful, and famous? We as women should stand for every woman, regardless of their status and face the fact that this woman is sick. That she needs help. Why does anyone think that is so bad because it's Angelina. Everyone and I mean everyone has s_ _ t in their life, pain even. Why wouldn't she? It just really makes me wonder why we wouldn't state the obvious. If she doesn't talk about it, shouldn't we at least be honest about what's going on? Before I get slammed that I don't know a thing about her, you are right- I don't. But I can see old pictures where she looks thin, but healthy- not skin and bones. I know she felt that it was important to come forward about having the gene that increased her odds of breast and ovarian cancer.  I find it hard to believe that if she was sick, she wouldn't say so. Whether you like her or not, I am just saying I think when it comes to a disease that someone famous may have lets not make excuses. No one is too rich, too beautiful, too successful, or too giving to escape disease of any kind. And I really wish people would stop saying- Just Eat. Trust me, if she is anorexic- and no I don't know that she is, She Can't. If she is, she needs help and we do her and no one else any favors by making excuses or saying go eat. It makes me sad to think she had two surgeries to be sure she would be here for her kids, that she would see 50- her words. And yet, at least some of us on here can see she is sick. I hope whatever is going on with her, she gets better.


hope you don't mind my saying that long paragraph is hard to read

anyway, you can call it giving her a pass if you wish but I don't want to assume she's anorexic.  As you said (I think) in addition to her own health problems that we know about, there's cancer in her family. 

 Just because she doesn't talk about her weight doesn't automatically mean she has an eating disorder.  I'd like to think at a devoted mother she's smarter than that.  I know you can be intelligent and have psychological or psychiatric problems but I think she'd get help for her kids sake.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, she gets a pass from a lot of people. Some people grasp for explanations yet in other threads it's very brutally honest about how gross and sick the others look.


----------



## jun3machina

She looks bad in this last set of pics. I normally assume it's a combination of many things...and I still think of audrrey Hepburn and her lack of eating. But if angie is going to continue to be in any limelight, she needs to think about her public image. And more importantly, the image she's setting for her kids. I hope it's something more complicated than just an eating disorder. But these latest shots are bad...there's no muscle tone at all...


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sdkitty sorry my paragraph was hard to read! My 13 year old was needing me and I was trying to hurry 
I did not assume she is anorexic. I said if. I also am open minded to the degree it is definitely a possibility.
Yes her family has had cancer issues. The ones that to the best of my knowledge she has addressed with her surgery.
I have 5 children. I am a loving mother. My oldest son was seeing a therapist, I thought she was great and I thought the world of her. I live in the midwest. We got a call that she would no longer be able to treat my son. She did come and say goodbye to us. She was going to California to get treatment for Anorexia. It doesn't make Angelina a bad mom, not in my eyes. It didn't make my son's therapist a bad therapist. When you have a mental health issue it is not at all unusual  to not be able to see that you have a problem. 
I will say it again, hopefully better, do not idolize someone ( pass was a poor word choice) to the point that you begin to think they can't have a problem. It does that person no good or anyone reading on this forum. Be at least openminded to the possibility. The most important thing whether it is Angelina, me, or anyone else- is that people get help. 
I am genuinely curious why some people take it as a slam if Angelina does have anorexia? I don't get it. Why her, why not her? Why anyone, why not anyone? It's as if certain people take it as being offensive. I think way more people are concerned. KWIM


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> hope you don't mind my saying that long paragraph is hard to read
> 
> anyway, you can call it giving her a pass if you wish but I don't want to assume she's anorexic.  As you said (I think) in addition to her own health problems that we know about, there's cancer in her family.
> 
> Just because she doesn't talk about her weight doesn't automatically mean she has an eating disorder.  I'd like to think at a devoted mother she's smarter than that.  I know you can be intelligent and have psychological or psychiatric problems but I think she'd get help for her kids sake.



Angelina has admitted that she had issues with addiction, anorexia and had surgeries in order to prevent breast and ovarian cancer.
While I understand that many think that mental illnesses are somewhat due to a lack of will, bad morals or whatever, this is not the case, IMO.
In anycase, She could have relapsed or she just takes drugs that make her thin.
(There are therapies to also nudge appetites and regulate weight, just saying.)

Whatever is going on needs to be addressed, she looks awful.


----------



## Yuki85

[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]she just looks ugly now!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Goodness! I don't think she looks ugly- that's harsh isn't it?! I think she looks sick. She still has a beautiful smile and face - though too thin. Ugly she is not!!!! IMHO


----------



## lanasyogamama

peppermintpatty said:


> Goodness! I don't think she looks ugly- that's harsh isn't it?! I think she looks sick. She still has a beautiful smile and face - though too thin. Ugly she is not!!!! IMHO



Agree!


----------



## labelwhore04

She's suffered from drug addiction in the past so it's not far fetched that she could be suffering from an eating disorder. She's not perfect, she has her demons just like the rest of us. She's had the "saint" reputation for so long that i think people forget that she's had her fair share of troubled times. It's nothing to be ashamed about. Nobody is immune from illness


----------



## daffyduck

She has six kids and a loving husband and very close friend to her brother. I'm sure they are all watching her closely. We didn't know about her surgeries until she was ready to reveal them publicly so I'm pretty sure it's the same with her weight loss. We can't just assume the worst but rather trust that she's doing everything she can to take care of herself for the sake of her family. It's obvious that something is going on with her but she's brave enough to still keep going and not let whatever issues she has slow her down. To some people the best medicine is keep moving forward.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I highly doubt that her kids are watching her closely- they are little kids. They Shouldn't have the responsibility of watching her closely! This is exactly what I have been saying. This isn't new!!! She has been too thin and looked sickly for quite some time- years!!!! Sometimes the bravest thing and the hardest thing is being still, and then asking for help.  You can't fix what you don't acknowledge. Again- If she has an eating disorder, the odds are highly stacked against her that moving forward will get her to a place that is healthy.


----------



## queen

labelwhore04 said:


> She's suffered from drug addiction in the past so it's not far fetched that she could be suffering from an eating disorder. She's not perfect, she has her demons just like the rest of us. She's had the "saint" reputation for so long that i think people forget that she's had her fair share of troubled times. It's nothing to be ashamed about. Nobody is immune from illness


I for one have never seen her as a saint.  Her "past escapades" are etched into my mind and I have never intentionally followed celebs until i started reading this segment of tpf.  I do not see her as a saint in her current actions.  She does what pleases her.  Supports what she cares about.  I admit some good may come of some of her actions but she does it all for the glory.  IMO.  She is an actress playing a part.


----------



## mrsinsyder

peppermintpatty said:


> I highly doubt that her kids are watching her closely- they are little kids. They Shouldn't have the responsibility of watching her closely! This is exactly what I have been saying. This isn't new!!! She has been too thin and looked sickly for quite some time- years!!!! Sometimes the bravest thing and the hardest thing is being still, and then asking for help.  You can't fix what you don't acknowledge. Again- If she has an eating disorder, the odds are highly stacked against her that moving forward will get her to a place that is healthy.



How do you know she isn't asking for help or acknowledging an issue privately?



Alexenjie said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> I am sure that no one is allowed to interview her and question her about her weight.



Well I would hope someone wouldn't interview and overweight actress and ask them the same thing!


----------



## peppermintpatty

mrsinsyder, I don't Know if she has an eating disorder. I think she might. If she is acknowledging it, it would have to be recently. How do I Know, because if she had gotten help some time ago, she wouldn't look sickly and like skin and bones. So if some one had hair that was long, and they cut it short- that would be plain to see. If she were getting help, we would see it by a weight gain. Unless like I said, she got help recently. Which I hope she has.


----------



## Docjeun

Sophie-Rose said:


> I think if it was anything but anorexia she would have addressed the skinny-issue along time ago! Being a 'role model' I think she would have wanted to put a healthy message out there to make sure everyone knew she was not this horribly skinny from choice....
> 
> But she's never made such a statement...
> I honestly believe she has anorexia...
> This is related to her mental health not the cancer-gene...



Exactly as far as addressing the skinny issue and anorexia, and she's looked like this for years now, who in their right mind would think they look good like this but someone who was most probably mentally sick.  Anorexics don't see reality when they look into a mirror.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Yuki85 said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]she just looks ugly now!



She is no where near being ugly.


----------



## SpeedyJC

As someone who is under weight right now I hate to assume Angelina has anorexia because people assume I do and it really hurts my feelings at times but I will say that if she did have a health issue causing this I would think she would speak up about it given how vocal she is about everything. At first I thought she was so thin because maybe she was having a hard time recovering from the surgeries she had but they were awhile ago now. Im really starting to wonder, I remember in the movie Gia she looked to me at a more natural weight for her.


----------



## SpeedyJC

mrsinsyder said:


> how do you know she isn't asking for help or acknowledging an issue privately?
> *well i would hope someone wouldn't interview and overweight actress and ask them the same thing!*



+1


----------



## BridesdeGala

+another. 
We aren't her doctor, so we cannot know her situation. As stated earlier, she usually wears pants or long skirts, so seeing her legs surprises/shocks us. Take a look back: http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...angelina-and-brad-pitt-thread-656731-308.html

She has always been on the very thin side.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

queen said:


> I for one have never seen her as a saint.  Her "past escapades" are etched into my mind and I have never intentionally followed celebs until i started reading this segment of tpf.  I do not see her as a saint in her current actions.  She does what pleases her.  Supports what she cares about.  I admit some good may come of some of her actions but she does it all for the glory.  IMO.  She is an actress playing a part.



But how is raising awareness for Iraqi and Syrian refugees, conditions in Syrian refugee camps, and sexual violence against women in wars and conflict doing it 'for the glory and playing a part'? Not engaging in any aggressiveness, but just interested how all this could possibly be seen as self-serving? As far as I know, she's not a Syrian refugee or anything, so...


----------



## Docjeun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But how is raising awareness for Iraqi and Syrian refugees, conditions in Syrian refugee camps, and sexual violence against women in wars and conflict doing it 'for the glory and playing a part'? Not engaging in any aggressiveness, but just interested how all this could possibly be seen as self-serving? As far as I know, she's not a Syrian refugee or anything, so...


She has an agenda and other reasons for doing what she does, it benefits her in other ways and is very much political, not getting into that though.  She's a strange one as far as I'm concerned plus I don't think she has much talent in either acting or directing.  She's just a pretty face married to another pretty face who just happened to be lucky enough to be born to a famous father.


----------



## Docjeun

Sorry BC I didn't mean to quote you


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> She has an agenda and other reasons for doing what she does, it benefits her in other ways and is very much political, not getting into that though.  She's a strange one as far as I'm concerned plus I don't think she has much talent in either acting or directing.  She's just a pretty face married to another pretty face who just happened to be lucky enough to be born to a famous father.


She certainly was different back in the day.  But I don't think you can discount the work she does as being self-serving.  I'm sure it's not easy.  Not like she files in on a lear jet, has her photo taken and leaves.  Even if you don't like her or think she's strange, I think you have to give her credit.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Still with the self serving humanitarian work after 15 years? ok. There's a lot of pretty faces out there with famous fathers that aren't doing and will continue to do nothing which is fine. But hey to each their own. 

I love Ang like a fat kid loves cake but she looks horrible at the KFP premiere. Still has a pretty face though.

Her kids are getting so big. I remember when they announced on The View that she was pregnant with Shiloh. Time flies...


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Still with the self serving humanitarian work after 15 years? ok. There's a lot of pretty faces out there with famous fathers that aren't doing and will continue to do nothing which is fine. But hey to each their own.
> 
> I love Ang like a fat kid loves cake but she looks horrible at the KFP premiere. Still has a pretty face though.
> 
> Her kids are getting so big. I remember when they announced on The View that she was pregnant with Shiloh. Time flies...


agree
and while she may have had a famous father, she's far more famous than him now
She was a big star when she got together with Brad and when they combined they became mega-stars.  She's not my favorite actress but her humanitarian work is impressive
Agree, she's too thin now but face is still beautiful


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> She certainly was different back in the day.  But I don't think you can discount the work she does as being self-serving.  I'm sure it's not easy.  Not like she files in on a lear jet, has her photo taken and leaves.  Even if you don't like her or think she's strange, I think you have to give her credit.





BagOuttaHell said:


> Still with the self serving humanitarian work after 15 years? ok. There's a lot of pretty faces out there with famous fathers that aren't doing and will continue to do nothing which is fine. But hey to each their own.
> 
> I love Ang like a fat kid loves cake but she looks horrible at the KFP premiere. Still has a pretty face though.
> 
> Her kids are getting so big. I remember when they announced on The View that she was pregnant with Shiloh. Time flies...





sdkitty said:


> agree
> and while she may have had a famous father, she's far more famous than him now
> She was a big star when she got together with Brad and when they combined they became mega-stars.  She's not my favorite actress but her humanitarian work is impressive
> Agree, she's too thin now but face is still beautiful



Both of these. Humanitarian work isn't selfish, that defeats the definition of the word humanitarian - ie for the benefit of other human beings.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Just saw a pic of her kids at the premiere. The kids are growing so fast.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Just because she is still underweight one should not assume she is not getting help. Getting help on this forum seems to be an idea that it will not fail, and all you have to do to get better is get help. Lots of people get help and don't get better. Doesn't mean you shouldn't try or anything but to assume if someone doesn't seem to have solved their problems according to your idea of a solution doesn't mean they aren't trying. I don't expect she would be public about any personal issue that may have a stigma attached.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Trulyadiva said:


> She has an agenda and other reasons for doing what she does, it benefits her in other ways and is very much political, not getting into that though.  She's a strange one as far as I'm concerned plus I don't think she has much talent in either acting or directing.  She's just a pretty face married to another pretty face who just happened to be lucky enough to be born to a famous father.


 
I cant believe people are still  going on about Angelina's humanitarian work being self serving or having some kind of selfish agenda. She has been doing this for so many years now and she clearly enjoys helping people and she is very passionate about it. Geez I mean if she didn't do any type of charity she would be deemed selfish and the fact that she does do it she is still selfish, she just cant win.


Also have you seen her in Gia, Girl Interrupted, The Bone Collector and Changeling? She turns out an excellent performance in all of them.


----------



## sdkitty

Pursejoy9 said:


> Just because she is still underweight one should not assume she is not getting help. Getting help on this forum seems to be an idea that it will not fail, and all you have to do to get better is get help. Lots of people get help and don't get better. Doesn't mean you shouldn't try or anything but to assume if someone doesn't seem to have solved their problems according to your idea of a solution doesn't mean they aren't trying. I don't expect she would be public about any personal issue that may have a stigma attached.


Point taken
I hope she is getting help with whatever is causing this problem.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I loved her in Girl, Interrupted. 

I am not so sure she had to do much acting though. Old school Ang was fun. She would appear to be high as a kite and would say anything in an interview. Good times.


----------



## Swanky

I loved her in that movie and loved that movie as well.  My DH and I use the "stabbed in the aorta" line a LOT, lol!!


I still find it ironic that people are so quick to make excuses for her but in Tara Reid, Rachel Zoe, Giuliana's, etc. . .  threads it's more of a blame game.


----------



## Singra

^ You say that every time the Jolie/thin discussion gets going (which is a lot)... do you feel people aren't listening? 


I thought this round the majority of people have been calling her unnaturally thin.


----------



## Swanky

Actually I don't 
I do say she's been skinny for a very long time.  But I don't "always say she gets a pass".
I'm just sharing my humble opinion like others.


----------



## Singra

^ I recall you've said it more than a couple times. I'm not criticising your opinion... it's just that this Jolie weight discussion seems to happen with a certain regularity and I often recall you making the point that the more popular a star is the more of a pass they get but not many people pick up on it or discuss it further. 

I just thought this time people were much more on the side of criticising Jolie's weight. More than previous times.


----------



## scarlet555

Hey not everyone is a fan of Jolie... and that's alright


----------



## Swanky

I don't mind her personally.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't think people are trying to be critical. I do think there is genuine concern. IMHO She is much more A list and high profile. I would say I for one am more aware of her since I "see" her more than other people listed as being too thin. Again. I think Angelina has always been thin, she didn't always look  sick. Does she have a eating disorder? I don't know- she just doesn't look well to me. Is she getting help? I hope so, so far it doesn't appear from her physical appearance that it is working at this time.
IDK it is like how much more fair could one word this without being "challenged" as to How Do You Know? I don't. That's my Humble opinion. You don't have to like it or agree with it. I am not being offensive, I do really worry for her kids sake as a mom myself, and I wouldn't wish anyone ill- if Angelina is. And that's a wrap!!!!!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think she means a pass on here because we all know that Jolie is one of the most scrutinized and analyzed celebrities on the planet. Her weight loss/gain/whatever you want to call it has been a tabloid topic for years. 

Zoe and Rancic aren't comparable.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I've said it before,  but she somehow seems to be able to get through the day without food.


----------



## scarlet555

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think she means a pass on here because we all know that Jolie is one of the most scrutinized and analyzed celebrities on the planet. Her weight loss/gain/whatever you want to call it has been a tabloid topic for years.
> 
> *Zoe and Rancic aren't comparable*.



Haha, so true, can't compare those two to Angelina Jolie... on what earth...


----------



## Ladybug09

Singra said:


> ^ You say that every time the Jolie/thin discussion gets going (which is a lot)... do you feel people aren't listening?
> 
> 
> I thought this round the majority of people have been calling her unnaturally thin.


----------



## Swanky

Any one can be compared physically   No one is comparing their achievements


----------



## IriSka2340

I like their photo on this pagehttp://networthcelebrities.com/brad-pitt-net-worth/
They look so... Dangerous
I'm about secret agents, especially if two of them fall in love
I adore them and, to my mind, they are one of the most beautiful and cute "star couple". I've read an article about how Brad hepled his wife when she was depressed. And, you know, he's very wise man! Many husbands can take the example from him.
I really like seeing them together. They are so generous and still inloved! 
Love them


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Any one can be compared physically   No one is comparing their achievements


I guess I have a hard time comparing (even in terms of body type) Angelina, who's so accomplished to Rancic who to me seems like a vapid hanger-on
So you're right I guess---I for one am biased and maybe cut her some slack


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was comparing the scrutiny they receive here vs the media.


----------



## labelwhore04

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I loved her in that movie and loved that movie as well.  My DH and I use the "stabbed in the aorta" line a LOT, lol!!
> 
> 
> I still find it ironic that people are so quick to make excuses for her but in Tara Reid, Rachel Zoe, Giuliana's, etc. . .  threads it's more of a blame game.



To be fair i do see a lot of people in G's thread giving her a pass, saying that she's thin because of the cancer, etc.


----------



## DesigningStyle

SpeedyJC said:


> As someone who is under weight right now I hate to assume Angelina has anorexia because people assume I do and it really hurts my feelings at times but I will say that if she did have a health issue causing this I would think she would speak up about it given how vocal she is about everything. At first I thought she was so thin because maybe she was having a hard time recovering from the surgeries she had but they were awhile ago now. Im really starting to wonder, I remember in the movie Gia she looked to me at a more natural weight for her.



Can I ask why you are underweight?  Is it a health issue or you just have a hard time maintaining weight and are naturally thin?


----------



## SpeedyJC

DesigningStyle said:


> Can I ask why you are underweight?  Is it a health issue or you just have a hard time maintaining weight and are naturally thin?



I have always had issues gaining weight butI have a health issue that I been dealing with that made me lose weight which is why I'm under weight right now. I really am hoping I get my health and weight back this year.


----------



## DesigningStyle

SpeedyJC said:


> I have always had issues gaining weight butI have a health issue that I been dealing with that made me lose weight which is why I'm under weight right now. I really am hoping I get my health and weight back this year.



I hope you do too.  Personally I have to count every calorie or I gain.  The attention I have to pay to everything that goes in my mouth to maintain my healthy weight is almost an eating disorder!


----------



## DesigningStyle

Did anyone else see the little faces in her knees?


----------



## Jeanek

SpeedyJC said:


> I have always had issues gaining weight butI have a health issue that I been dealing with that made me lose weight which is why I'm under weight right now. I really am hoping I get my health and weight back this year.


A couple of years ago, I had problems gaining weight and was severely underweight for nearly a year.  I remember praying and begging to have my life back and only have to worry about gaining weight like normal. Fortunately I got my wish! My health and weight are back and I'm counting calories not to gain weight.  I thank Goodness every day to have my health back. I wish the same for you and i hope one day soon you'll get your health back too.


----------



## DesigningStyle

So Jeanek and SpeedyJC, do you both believe she could just be dealing with an illness that is not anorexia?


----------



## Nathalya

DesigningStyle said:


> Did anyone else see the little faces in her knees?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248778
> View attachment 3248779



Roflmao


----------



## SpeedyJC

Jeanek said:


> A couple of years ago, I had problems gaining weight and was severely underweight for nearly a year.  I remember praying and begging to have my life back and only have to worry about gaining weight like normal. Fortunately I got my wish! My health and weight are back and I'm counting calories not to gain weight.  I thank Goodness every day to have my health back. I wish the same for you and i hope one day soon you'll get your health back too.


 
So happy to hear you are better. Being underweight really depresses me a lot but I know I just need to try my best to get healthy but there is only so much myself and docs/medicine can do.



DesigningStyle said:


> So Jeanek and SpeedyJC, do you both believe she could just be dealing with an illness that is not anorexia?


 

If she wasn't so vocal about all her other health going-ons I would think so but I would think if she was battling a physical illness that was making her so underweight that she would be just as vocal about it. I just don't like to judge anyone who is very thin just like I don't like to judge anyone who is overweight because you just don't know.


----------



## qudz104

DesigningStyle said:


> Did anyone else see the little faces in her knees?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248778
> View attachment 3248779




Can't be unseen. Lol


----------



## Swanky

Hopefully this isn't true. 

EXCLUSIVE: BRAD PITT
AND ANGELINA JOLIE ARE
HEADED TOWARDS A
DIVORCE, SOURCE SAYS

Jan 22, 2016 11:56AM | by Carly Sitzer
Getty Images

Looks like theres trouble in paradise for one of Hollywoods most beloved couples!

A source exclusively tells In Touch Weekly that Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt are planning to divorce just 17 months after their surprise wedding.

A friend close to the actor, 52, and actress, 40, says the Fight Club star plans to file the paperwork as soon as February, while hes in LA filming and shes in Cambodia directing First They Killed My Father.

According to the source, they will remain civil and do holidays and special occasions together for the sake of their six kids  Maddox, 14, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 9, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 7
The friend says the divorce likely wont come as a surprise to their kids, as the parents (who have been together for more than a decade) have long been living separate lives. But now, theyre ready to make it official.

[Brads] ready to move on to the second phase of his life  and that no longer includes Angelina, the source tells In Touch. Theyre done.

For more on Brangelinas breakup, pick up the new issue of In Touch Weekly, on newsstands now!
http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-divorce-88226


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow! I hope that's not true considering all the health issues that she has gone through.


----------



## skarsbabe

That would be pretty surprising, they seem to always be a family/united. But actually where was Brad for that last Kung Fu Panda premiere?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The source is InTouch though, so it should be taken with a pinch of salt.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> The source is InTouch though, so it should be taken with a pinch of salt.


that's what I was thinking.....what reliable source would leak something so personal?


----------



## sparkle7

skarsbabe said:


> That would be pretty surprising, they seem to always be a family/united. But actually where was Brad for that last Kung Fu Panda premiere?


 
This would not be too surprising to me at all. They are celebs that sell us an image.  We don't know what their lives are really like.  Many celebs and regular folks get divorce after many years together. These two are no different IMO. That said, they appear to mesh well together so I hope it's a rumor.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

In Touch circulation must be down so they are going for a sure thing to sell. 

Their inner circle is tight and loyal.


----------



## Alexenjie

I've read rumors about their divorce ever since shortly after they got married but only in the tabloids. I'll believe it only after the papers are filed.

They looked very happy kayaking together without the kids over Christmas.


----------



## Grace123

Omg, not again? LOL I'm beginning to think the Brange starts the divorce rumors themselves in order to get people talking. Then they can show up at some event and moon all over each other with the "we are SO in love" show. &#128580;&#128580;


----------



## JessicaKate89

Grace123 said:


> Omg, not again? LOL I'm beginning to think the Brange starts the divorce rumors themselves in order to get people talking. Then they can show up at some event and moon all over each other with the "we are SO in love" show. &#128580;&#128580;




Lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

skarsbabe said:


> That would be pretty surprising, they seem to always be a family/united. But actually where was Brad for that last Kung Fu Panda premiere?




I feel like they rarely go to events together. Brad goes to a lot of awards shows alone. Angie travels and goes to her movie things alone or usually with some of the kids.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I feel like they rarely go to events together. Brad goes to a lot of awards shows alone. Angie travels and goes to her movie things alone or usually with some of the kids.



Since when?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> Since when?




I don't know. Just in general. I feel like I rarely see pics of them at events together in this thread. Brad went to all the awards shows alone this month. Angie has all kind of things she's involved with on her own.


----------



## Sandybeach814

If the divorce rumor is true I'll be sad for them and the kids [emoji20]


----------



## daffyduck

I really hope this is not true. They normally go to awards and premier together, except lately but hopefully it's because they've decided that one will stay home with the kids so both are not gone at the same time when they have to travel for a quick appearance. It's pretty hard traveling with six kids all the time, especially during school season.


----------



## cakegirl

The kids don't go to school. They have private tutors.


----------



## ck2802

Remember how "happy" Brad & Jen looked the day before they announced their divorce?


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie already has about a dozen tattoos on her body that she has been collecting since she was a teenager just getting her start in Hollywood.

But the 40-year-old Oscar winner is far from done with inking herself up, which she proved over the weekend.

On Sunday the wife of Brad Pitt debuted three more stamps as she was on the set of her new film, the war drama First They Killed My Father, in Cambodia.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-direct-new-film-Cambodia.html#ixzz3zWmQF49P


----------



## peppermintpatty

What is that hole in her left arm/shoulder in the first picture? The last picture is just flat out creepy.


----------



## White Orchid

I wonder if tattoos hurt more, the less body fat you have?


----------



## gagabag

White Orchid said:


> I wonder if tattoos hurt more, the less body fat you have?




The ink is tattooed on the outer layer of the skin, not the fat, so it doesn't really matter if one has less fat or not.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

peppermintpatty said:


> What is that hole in her left arm/shoulder in the first picture? The last picture is just flat out creepy.



It's the skin dimpling at the joint between her collar bone and shoulder, happens when you raise your arm, mine does.


----------



## Singra

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It's the skin dimpling at the joint between her collar bone and shoulder, happens when you raise your arm, mine does.



Same here.




gagabag said:


> The ink is tattooed on the outer layer of the skin, not the fat, so it doesn't really matter if one has less fat or not.



I thought areas that had less fat (i.e. the scapula) were more painful to tattoo because there was less padding. Are those areas more painful for another reason?


----------



## gagabag

Singra said:


> I thought areas that had less fat (i.e. the scapula) were more painful to tattoo because there was less padding. Are those areas more painful for another reason?





We have the same amount of pain receptors in the skin... although some areas have more than others (i.e face). That's what signals the pain. Fat if I remember my anatomy right, has no pain receptors at all.


----------



## dangerouscurves

gagabag said:


> We have the same amount of pain receptors in the skin... although some areas have more than others (i.e face). That's what signals the pain. Fat if I remember my anatomy right, has no pain receptors at all.




Yep. Was just going to write this.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Yeah. When i got my tats on my wrist and ankle it hurt worse then the ones i got on my arm and thigh.


----------



## bag-princess

yea i was going to get one on my ankle and everyone i talked to that had one said it would hurt like hell!!


----------



## knasarae

I heard the top of your foot is excruciating.  I have one on my shoulder blade.  Took about 3 hours and I fell asleep!


----------



## Deidre

She probably had it done using the Bamboo tattoo method, since her other back tattoos were done that way. I've heard it's less painful than traditional tattooing since the ink is being tapped into the skin.
I had mine done with bamboo. The pain wasn't too bad. I've never been tattooed with an electric needle, so I can't say which actually hurts more.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be a serious artist, but that doesn't mean the work environment has to be.

And while wrapping up the filming of her latest movie in Cambodia the 40-year-old could be seen looking to be in good spirits as she joked with her cast and crew.

The director seems to have formed a tight-knit bond with her crew after three months of filming her Khmer Rouge epic First They Killed My Father.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-work-documentary-Cambodia.html#ixzz41o8EfO8F


----------



## Sasha2012

They are a refreshingly normal family, despite their unrivalled levels of Hollywood fame.

And Brad Pitt kept it real as he took three of his children along to a plate painting workshop in London on Saturday, ahead of Mothering Sunday.

Not present for the outing in the British capital was wife and mother of his six children Angelina Jolie, suggesting that the group of four were preparing a very special, personalised gift for the Oscar-winning star.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-ahead-Mothering-Sunday.html#ixzz429KVagFV


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie is just as well known for her humanitarian work as her blockbuster movies.

But as the star jetted out of LAX on Monday, it was her nine-year-old daughter Shiloh who wore her politics on her sleeve, as she sported an 'Einstein was a refugee' sweater.  

Angelina, 40, dressed in all black as she led Shiloh, her 11-year-old daughter Zahara and son Pax, 12, into the Los Angeles airport.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...light-LA-Shiloh-Pax-Zahara.html#ixzz42Mhxwnm1


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't. I remember when Zahara and Shiloh were sharing a stroller.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina, Special Envoy of the United Nations High Commissioner for  Refugees, traveled from the UK to Syria on Tuesday for a press  conference at a refugee camp in the eastern city of Zahleh

*









*







*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Angelina Jolie Pitt meets with the current Secretary-General  of the United Nations Ban Ki-moon while meeting on Wednesday (April 20)  in The Hague, the Netherlands.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks so happy and alive when she's doing this type of work!


----------



## csre

Yes she does...


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie slammed Donald *****'s comments against Muslims on Monday - saying the billionaire's stance did not match her vision of America.

The actress and refugee envoy of the United Nations gave an impassioned plea for refugees at the BBC in London.

She closed her eyes and shook her head in disapproval when someone asked her what she thought of *****'s stance on Muslims, CNN reported. 
xxx

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...***-s-anti-Muslim-comments.html#ixzz48w55GCGm


----------



## Swanky

removing political comments - people here know better. . .


----------



## littlerock

knasarae said:


> I heard the top of your foot is excruciating.  I have one on my shoulder blade.  Took about 3 hours and I fell asleep!



Because your endorphins kick in. I almost fell asleep also, with my larger one that took hours.


----------



## Sasha2012

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> removing political comments - people here know better. . .



I didn't even realize that was a rule until recently. Honest question, Is there any section to discuss politics? Angelina is a Special Envoy of the UN Refugee Agency so alot of what she does is politics and that falls under celebrity news pertaining to her.


----------



## Swanky

No, no where to discuss it on tPF. 
It's in the rules we all had to agree to upon registering


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie slammed Donald *****'s comments against Muslims on Monday - saying the billionaire's stance did not match her vision of America.
> 
> The actress and refugee envoy of the United Nations gave an impassioned plea for refugees at the BBC in London.
> 
> She closed her eyes and shook her head in disapproval when someone asked her what she thought of *****'s stance on Muslims, CNN reported.
> xxx
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...***-s-anti-Muslim-comments.html#ixzz48w55GCGm



Saint Angelina....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> Saint Angelina....



Why?


----------



## Docjeun

I sent you a pm saying IMO I think she's a fraud on so many levels and that's about it.


----------



## queen

Trulyadiva said:


> I sent you a pm saying IMO I think she's a fraud on so many levels and that's about it.


I totally agree with you!!!


----------



## Docjeun

Thank you!


----------



## Grace123

Trulyadiva said:


> I sent you a pm saying IMO I think she's a fraud on so many levels and that's about it.




I agree with you as well and I'd add Bono to that list.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Trulyadiva said:


> I sent you a pm saying IMO I think she's a fraud on so many levels and that's about it.




Would you please also PM me? I've been wondering as well.


----------



## Docjeun

dangerouscurves said:


> Would you please also PM me? I've been wondering as well.



Sorry, that's really what I said to her in my pm, didn't go into details.


----------



## Docjeun

Grace123 said:


> I agree with you as well and I'd add Bono to that list.



Exactly!


----------



## lulu212121

Trulyadiva said:


> I sent you a pm saying IMO I think she's a fraud on so many levels and that's about it.


I agree, too!


----------



## Dawn72

Trulyadiva said:


> I sent you a pm saying IMO I think she's a fraud on so many levels and that's about it.







Grace123 said:


> I agree with you as well and I'd add Bono to that list.




Why, exactly.. &#129300;


----------



## smashinstyle

dawn72 said:


> why, exactly.. &#129300;




+1


----------



## csre

Why do you care anyway? 
I mean, everyone has their own opinion for their own reasons. I personally really like Angie and her work, but I won't get in an argue with somebody who doesn't, I don't even mind their reasons 
But that's just me of course


----------



## dangerouscurves

Trulyadiva said:


> Sorry, that's really what I said to her in my pm, didn't go into details.




Understood [emoji4]


----------



## Dawn72

Just because it's interesting to hear other people's pov ..


----------



## queen

I really am having a hard time processing Jolie teaching economics in a college setting.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm curious about the 'fraud' comments - of course as folks say, we are entitled to our opinions, but when the facts, statistics and data are there, it's rather a matter of facts. So please enlighten us why you think she's a 'fraud'?


----------



## Docjeun

On my end That would be a discussion that involves "some" politics and we can't get into that on tpf.

But like someone else said, it' interesting to hear others pov so if anyone has anything else to offer I would also like to hear it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

queen said:


> I really am having a hard time processing Jolie teaching economics in a college setting.



She's not going to be teaching economics.

Angelina Jolie Pitt &#8211; together with her political friend and ally, the former  British foreign secretary William Hague &#8211; will deliver occasional  lectures, at least one a year, to students working towards a new LSE  qualification: a Masters degree in women, peace and security. She will  be a &#8220;professor in practice&#8221;, drawing on her work with the UN as a  global negotiator, to help students better understand the impact of war  on the world&#8217;s women. I say she has plenty of experience in women's welfare issues, conflict and violence towards women in wars and the impact of such.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> On my end That would be a discussion that involves "some" politics and we can't get into that on tpf.
> 
> But like someone else said, it' interesting to hear others pov so if anyone has anything else to offer I would also like to hear it.



Maybe you can try without anything political involvement maybe? I am just curious. She's been helping the less privileged, women especially since 2001. Victims of the Haiti earthquake, female and child victims of sexual violence in wars, etc.


----------



## myown

Dawn72 said:


> Why, exactly.. &#129300;



i wonder too


----------



## White Orchid

Another woman, along with Amal, who garners quite a lot of disdain here and I don't understand why.  With the Kardashians, I get it and endorse it.  They have never done anything for humanity, they're the perfect example of vacuousness and narcissism and are dumbing down TV audiences with their "reality" show.  Oh and they're the quintessential disfunctional family whose mantra is: sex sells.  And yet look how popular they are - well, in the US at least.

Angelina has empathy for the poor, women and the dispossessed and yet some of you seem to really hate her.  Don't worry, I'm not looking for answers, just thinking aloud.  I just don't get it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Another woman, along with Amal, who garners quite a lot of disdain here and I don't understand why.  With the Kardashians, I get it and endorse it.  They have never done anything for humanity, they're the perfect example of vacuousness and narcissism and are dumbing down TV audiences with their "reality" show.  Oh and they're the quintessential disfunctional family whose mantra is: sex sells.  And yet look how popular they are - well, in the US at least.
> 
> Angelina has empathy for the poor, women and the dispossessed and yet some of you seem to really hate her.  Don't worry, I'm not looking for answers, just thinking aloud.  I just don't get it.



I agree. It's baffling. Maybe it stems from the whole Brad and Jen divorce. Angie used to be, and has freely admitted to being a wild kid, but I see that over the past decade and half, she's really become a role model for women. Unless, helping those less luckier than you, and having empathy for those who use their celebrity as a positive platform to help those in need is not your thing....


----------



## candiesgirl408

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree. It's baffling. Maybe it stems from the whole Brad and Jen divorce. Angie used to be, and has freely admitted to being a wild kid, but I see that over the past decade and half, she's really become a role model for women. Unless, helping those less luckier than you, and having empathy for those who use their celebrity as a positive platform to help those in need is not your thing....




I too agree that I think it stems from her past as a wild child and the whole brad-Jen divorce ... But really, on the scheme of things, people do way worse to each other on a daily basis. I'm not saying divorce is something to take lightly but I think people make mistakes... Sometimes things aren't done as diplomatically as they should be done... But nonetheless, people change and grow. I believe what she does is phenomenal. If only the rest of the U.S. Idolized her more than the Kardashians.


----------



## White Orchid

Who knows man.  Perhaps it all ties back to the whole Jen saga, I don't know.  But there are many women who were the "other woman" and aren't hated on nearly as much.  Liz Taylor comes to mind, Marilyn Monroe and so on. I like Ange.  I think she's stunning but can't rave about her acting as I've barely watched anything she's been in.

I just can't hate on a woman who's on the frontline (more than any other actress I know, other than the Redgrave women) listening to people fleeing from war, holding the hands of the poor and so on.  People didn't believe Diana either and thought it was all an act, but I didn't.  There *are* people who genuinely care and feel empathy - even those in privileged positions such as theirs.  *shrugs*



Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree. It's baffling. Maybe it stems from the whole Brad and Jen divorce. Angie used to be, and has freely admitted to being a wild kid, but I see that over the past decade and half, she's really become a role model for women. Unless, helping those less luckier than you is not your thing....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Who knows man.  Perhaps it all ties back to the whole Jen saga, I don't know.  But there are many women who were the "other woman" and aren't hated on nearly as much.  Liz Taylor comes to mind, Marilyn Monroe and so on. I like Ange.  I think she's stunning but can't rave about her acting as I've barely watched anything she's been in.
> 
> I just can't hate on a woman who's on the frontline (more than any other actress I know, other than the Redgrave women) listening to people fleeing from war, holding the hands of the poor and so on.  People didn't believe Diana either and thought it was all an act, but I didn't.  There *are* people who genuinely care and feel empathy - even those in privileged positions such as theirs.  *shrugs*



Yep. It can't be easy, traveling alone to war torn, poverty stricken areas such as Sierra Leone, Cambodia, Syria etc.  How is it fradulent to do this, it's hardly comfortable for her to do so, emotionally and physically. Visiting refugee camps in Jordan to meet people who have actually suffered tremendously and speak to them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh, and the lecturer thing is that last year, she and  William Hague (with whom she  co-founded the Preventing  Sexual Violence Initiative in 2012) launched the opening of Britain's first academic centre for women, peace and security. Operating  from the London School of Economics, the goal of the centre  is to boost  the global campaign for women's rights and abolish the use  of sexual  violence as a weapon.

This is where she will be giving lectures on female empowerment. Not teaching economics.


----------



## White Orchid

Perhaps it's those she's trying to help or bring attention to their plight that irks some?  You know, the whole, "let others help them, we have our own problems" etc.



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep. It can't be easy, traveling alone to war torn, poverty stricken areas such as Sierra Leone, Cambodia, Syria etc.  How is it fradulent to do this, it's hardly comfortable for her to do so, emotionally and physically. Visiting refugee camps in Jordan to meet people who have actually suffered tremendously and speak to them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Perhaps it's those she's trying to help or bring attention to their plight that irks some?  You know, the whole, "let others help them, we have our own problems" etc.



Yes, and she's one of the 'others' whose helping 'others.' Added to the whole Jen thing, I think we may have hit the nail on the head here as to why folks, women in particular, dislike the lady


----------



## ManilaMama

I don't think people examine their dislike for Angelina that deeply. I think it can be as simple as - she looks fierce and "not soft". She has angular features, she has piercing eyes, she has dark hair, she is full of tattoos; _and_ she is a known "other woman". 

Of course, in reality, she is much more than that terrible package outlined above, but overall, she's easy to put in that "box". She's perfect as Maleficent and not Sleeping Beauty...

I'm neither here nor there with her. I feel I don't know enough about her. She seems very mysterious.. -shrugs-


----------



## qudz104

White Orchid said:


> Another woman, along with Amal, who garners quite a lot of disdain here and I don't understand why.  With the Kardashians, I get it and endorse it.  They have never done anything for humanity, they're the perfect example of vacuousness and narcissism and are dumbing down TV audiences with their "reality" show.  Oh and they're the quintessential disfunctional family whose mantra is: sex sells.  And yet look how popular they are - well, in the US at least.
> 
> Angelina has empathy for the poor, women and the dispossessed and yet some of you seem to really hate her.  Don't worry, I'm not looking for answers, just thinking aloud.  I just don't get it.




I agree. I feel like it might be related to her helping those that everyone chooses to maybe turn a blind eye to. Who knows. I'm not her "fan" but I very much appreciate all her efforts to help and humanize those much less fortunate then us.


----------



## bag-princess

White Orchid said:


> *Another woman, along with Amal, who garners quite a lot of disdain here and I don't understand why*.  With the Kardashians, I get it and endorse it.  They have never done anything for humanity, they're the perfect example of vacuousness and narcissism and are dumbing down TV audiences with their "reality" show.  Oh and they're the quintessential disfunctional family whose mantra is: sex sells.  And yet look how popular they are - well, in the US at least.
> 
> Angelina has empathy for the poor, women and the dispossessed and yet some of you seem to really hate her.  Don't worry, I'm not looking for answers, just thinking aloud.  I just don't get it.





yes ITA!!!


----------



## queen

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She's not going to be teaching economics.
> 
> Angelina Jolie Pitt  together with her political friend and ally, the former  British foreign secretary William Hague  will deliver occasional  lectures, at least one a year, to students working towards a new LSE  qualification: a Masters degree in women, peace and security. She will  be a professor in practice, drawing on her work with the UN as a  global negotiator, to help students better understand the impact of war  on the worlds women. I say she has plenty of experience in women's welfare issues, conflict and violence towards women in wars and the impact of such.


According to what I read she will be teaching at the London School of Economics.  You can interpret that anyway you wish.  I find her untrained to teach at that level of academia period.  But I do not find her the treasure some do.  She is a woman no more no less than anyone else.  She has made some trips.  She has not lived the life.  Far different cry.  She has a life of privilege.  Good for her but does not make her an expert of the impact of war.  She gets on a plane and leaves at her will.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

queen said:


> According to what I read she will be teaching at the London School of Economics.  You can interpret that anyway you wish.  I find her untrained to teach at that level of academia period.  But I do not find her the treasure some do.  She is a woman no more no less than anyone else.  She has made some trips.  She has not lived the life.  Far different cry.  She has a life of privilege.  Good for her but does not make her an expert of the impact of war.  She gets on a plane and leaves at her will.



I am not interpreting it 'the way I want.'  

Last year, she and  William Hague (with whom she   co-founded the Preventing  Sexual Violence Initiative in 2012)  launched the opening of Britain's first academic centre for women, peace  and security. Operating  from the London School of Economics, the goal  of the centre  is to boost  the global campaign for women's rights and  abolish the use  of sexual  violence as a weapon.

This is where she will be giving lectures on female empowerment. Not teaching economics. It's operating *from *the LSE, it's not THE LSE.


----------



## queen

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree. It's baffling. Maybe it stems from the whole Brad and Jen divorce. Angie used to be, and has freely admitted to being a wild kid, but I see that over the past decade and half, she's really become a role model for women. Unless, helping those less luckier than you, and having empathy for those who use their celebrity as a positive platform to help those in need is not your thing....


I'd like to see her do this in private, without all the press.  Doubt that would last long.  There are people who devote their lives to helping here and abroad without a bit of praise or attention.  Hers is all done in the public eye.  I do not hate her or even dislike her just do not find her to be a role model and am unsure of her motives.  I reserve my high praise for those doing this everyday without anything to gain but the knowledge that they are making a difference to the welfare of others.  Doubt any of those even with degrees and countless years of experience in the field on a daily basis would get the offer of this position.


----------



## dangerouscurves

queen said:


> According to what I read she will be teaching at the London School of Economics.  You can interpret that anyway you wish.  I find her untrained to teach at that level of academia period.  But I do not find her the treasure some do.  She is a woman no more no less than anyone else.  She has made some trips.  She has not lived the life.  Far different cry.  She has a life of privilege.  Good for her but does not make her an expert of the impact of war.  She gets on a plane and leaves at her will.




Tell them how you really feel, girl!!!!


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am not interpreting it 'the way I want.'
> 
> Last year, she and  William Hague (with whom she   co-founded the Preventing  Sexual Violence Initiative in 2012)  launched the opening of Britain's first academic centre for women, peace  and security. Operating  from the London School of Economics, the goal  of the centre  is to boost  the global campaign for women's rights and  abolish the use  of sexual  violence as a weapon.
> 
> This is where she will be giving lectures on female empowerment. *Not teaching economics. It's operating from the LSE, it's not THE LSE*.





exactly! 
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## queen

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep. It can't be easy, traveling alone to war torn, poverty stricken areas such as Sierra Leone, Cambodia, Syria etc.  How is it fradulent to do this, it's hardly comfortable for her to do so, emotionally and physically. Visiting refugee camps in Jordan to meet people who have actually suffered tremendously and speak to them.


I am not trying to be argumentative.  I just view this differently.  I sincerely doubt she travels alone to these remote areas.  She even has security outside her home in the US according to a report I just read.  Looked it up as I do not follow this woman's life.  Apparently a homeless person who stepped into the bushes near her home to urinate was detained by her security guards.  I doubt she travels without security but I have no real knowledge of it.


----------



## queen

bag-princess said:


> exactly!


No argument here.  I did make the statement she would be teaching economics after reading an account that said she would be teaching at LSOE.  New accounts explain what she will lecture on.  I stand corrected on the topic.  I find her an odd choice to participate in the guest lecture program as I feel she has far less experience than people who do this on a daily basis without an acting career and large family.  But it is not mine to make the selection.  I feel confident her name will draw attention to the program.  Just commenting on a public figure and celebrity.


----------



## scarlet555

White Orchid said:


> Another woman, along with Amal, who garners quite a lot of disdain here and I don't understand why.  With the Kardashians, I get it and endorse it.  They have never done anything for humanity, they're the perfect example of vacuousness and narcissism and are dumbing down TV audiences with their "reality" show.  Oh and they're the quintessential disfunctional family whose mantra is: sex sells.  And yet look how popular they are - well, in the US at least.
> 
> Angelina has empathy for the poor, women and the dispossessed and yet some of you seem to really hate her.  Don't worry, I'm not looking for answers, just thinking aloud.  I just don't get it.



If you use your star power to get attention towards refugees, war torn victims-I think it's great, personally.  Some are famous and do no such things. What she is doing is admirable.  She doesn't need the attention.  She has enough star power IMO.


----------



## Oryx816

queen said:


> I am not trying to be argumentative.  I just view this differently.  I sincerely doubt she travels alone to these remote areas.  She even has security outside her home in the US according to a report I just read.  Looked it up as I do not follow this woman's life.  Apparently a homeless person who stepped into the bushes near her home to urinate was detained by her security guards.  I doubt she travels without security but I have no real knowledge of it.




My husband does charity medical work in Cambodia and I can assure you that when she is in Cambodia it is with heavy security and government minders etc.  I saw pics of her shopping at a bookstore in Siem Reap and western media made the pics look like she was so carefree and down to earth, just a regular gal.  Khmer newspapers showed her with full security in and around the bookshop and getting into chauffeur driven SUVs.  Lol.  Regardless, the Cambodian people are very fond of her.  

Is she going out without security into very remote areas of Cambodia where there are no schools, no plumbing, no sanitation, just nothing but despair and poverty and disease...no.  Frankly, I can't see the Cambodian government allowing it even if that is what she wanted.

Queen, you make a good point here.  There are many very educated and dedicated people doing hands on work, in ROUGH conditions (living among the locals), without pay or praise and who are far more knowledgeable than someone who swoops in for some photo ops (sometimes less than an hour as many in Cambodia recount), who would be vastly superior in the position of professor.

Still, if she brings attention to the plight of these people, then I suppose it is a good thing.  However, attention is one thing, boots on the ground action is quite another.  

The Cambodian people are lovely but have a quiet, heavy sadness due to their history, so anyone who can give them the tools to help them move forward is to be commended.


----------



## queen

Oryx816 said:


> My husband does charity medical work in Cambodia and I can assure you that when she is in Cambodia it is with heavy security and government minders etc.  I saw pics of her shopping at a bookstore in Siem Reap and western media made the pics look like she was so carefree and down to earth, just a regular gal.  Khmer newspapers showed her with full security in and around the bookshop and getting into chauffeur driven SUVs.  Lol.  Regardless, the Cambodian people are very fond of her.
> 
> Is she going out without security into very remote areas of Cambodia where there are no schools, no plumbing, no sanitation, just nothing but despair and poverty and disease...no.  Frankly, I can't see the Cambodian government allowing it even if that is what she wanted.
> 
> Queen, you make a good point here.  There are many very educated and dedicated people doing hands on work, in ROUGH conditions (living among the locals), without pay or praise and who are far more knowledgeable than someone who swoops in for some photo ops (sometimes less than an hour as many in Cambodia recount), who would be vastly superior in the position of professor.
> 
> Still, if she brings attention to the plight of these people, then I suppose it is a good thing.  However, attention is one thing, boots on the ground action is quite another.
> 
> The Cambodian people are lovely but have a quiet, heavy sadness due to their history, so anyone who can give them the tools to help them move forward is to be commended.


Thanks for offering this information.  Good to know and kudos to you husband for his service to these people with medical issues.


----------



## pukasonqo

White Orchid said:


> Another woman, along with Amal, who garners quite a lot of disdain here and I don't understand why.  With the Kardashians, I get it and endorse it.  They have never done anything for humanity, they're the perfect example of vacuousness and narcissism and are dumbing down TV audiences with their "reality" show.  Oh and they're the quintessential disfunctional family whose mantra is: sex sells.  And yet look how popular they are - well, in the US at least.
> 
> Angelina has empathy for the poor, women and the dispossessed and yet some of you seem to really hate her.  Don't worry, I'm not looking for answers, just thinking aloud.  I just don't get it.




baffling isn't it?
i don't care if she runs a full BDSM dungeon in her spare time (if she has spare time), she is one of the few celebrities that talks the talk and walks the walk
yes, i am sure there are people that do things in the quiet but, with angelina, it is her celebrity status which helps to bring focus to those causes she supports and made them public


----------



## Swanky

Meh, lots of people dislike lots of celebs here, AJ, Aniston, Rhianna, Bey, Selena Gomez, Blake L, etc. . .
sometimes you just don't like someone, it's not always very deep, lol


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She should start a lifestyle blog like every other washed actress in Hollywood recommending a bunch of overpriced crap.

lolz.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Meh, lots of people dislike lots of celebs here, AJ, Aniston, Rhianna, Bey, Selena Gomez, Blake L, etc. . .
> sometimes you just don't like someone, it's not always very deep, lol


 
This x1000


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Meh, lots of people dislike lots of celebs here, AJ, Aniston, Rhianna, Bey, Selena Gomez, Blake L, etc. . .
> sometimes you just don't like someone*, it's not always very deep, lo*l





not not always!  but with some certain celeb's you can tell when a poster is taking it a little too seriously and is irked beyond the point of "just don't like" for some reason known only to them.


----------



## Swanky

And that's ok, IMO.

I guess I don't feel like people need to defend how they feel necessarily. Some people rub me wrong more than other, and my reasons might seem petty


----------



## smashinstyle

queen said:


> I'd like to see her do this in private, without all the press.  Doubt that would last long.  There are people who devote their lives to helping here and abroad without a bit of praise or attention.  Hers is all done in the public eye.  I do not hate her or even dislike her just do not find her to be a role model and am unsure of her motives.  I reserve my high praise for those doing this everyday without anything to gain but the knowledge that they are making a difference to the welfare of others.  Doubt any of those even with degrees and countless years of experience in the field on a daily basis would get the offer of this position.




she does do it without press, quite a lot. I know she's been to my family's country visiting refugees there and it's hardly discussed or publicised at all. 

however it's also quite the contradiction to expect celebrities to do things without involving the press - if she doesn't bring the attention to these war torn areas, then often they aren't discussed at all, at least in most common news outlets, which is how most people get their news. it's an easy way to remind people that people are suffering and to potentially trigger them to donate money or do something small to help.


----------



## queen

smashinstyle said:


> she does do it without press, quite a lot. I know she's been to my family's country visiting refugees there and it's hardly discussed or publicised at all.
> 
> however it's also quite the contradiction to expect celebrities to do things without involving the press - if she doesn't bring the attention to these war torn areas, then often they aren't discussed at all, at least in most common news outlets, which is how most people get their news. it's an easy way to remind people that people are suffering and to potentially trigger them to donate money or do something small to help.


People have different opinions, I respect yours just don't happen to go along with it.  There is plenty out there to read and form one's own opinion.  I put nothing in this woman's way just don't see where she is making a difference in the day to day lives other than the children she has adopted.  There are things money can not fix.  Do you have any evidence of her making any changes or just her desire for them?  I realize it is a pleasure to many to have her visit and to see her but I am speaking of actual change.  Still think there are more qualified to be teaching at LSOE.  But that is just my personal opinion.


----------



## queen

bag-princess said:


> not not always!  but with some certain celeb's you can tell when a poster is taking it a little too seriously and is irked beyond the point of "just don't like" for some reason known only to them.


Do you really think so with pages and pages of going on about clothes, size, calling people the derogatory name that is currently making the rounds?  Lots of opinions going on and this one bothers you so much that you think it is more than not agreeing to her "sainthood".  It is just an opinion nothing more, nothing less.  Not like this page is going to cause any real change in the lives of those commenting or those they are commenting on.  Can't speak for anyone else but this is just a diversion for me to pass the day.


----------



## smashinstyle

queen said:


> People have different opinions, I respect yours just don't happen to go along with it.  There is plenty out there to read and form one's own opinion.  I put nothing in this woman's way just don't see where she is making a difference in the day to day lives other than the children she has adopted.  There are things money can not fix.  Do you have any evidence of her making any changes or just her desire for them?  I realize it is a pleasure to many to have her visit and to see her but I am speaking of actual change.  Still think there are more qualified to be teaching at LSOE.  But that is just my personal opinion.




well like you said, I think it's a matter of opinion. I think her voicing her desire for change is making a difference. I'm not sure what you mean by her making a change, I think that is mostly left up to governments and diplomats and the powers that be at the level we're discussing in regards to war, etc. 

I guess I see speaking out about an issue as making a difference, whereas some people might see it as not quite enough, which is totally fair too! I just don't know how she (on her own) can make change at such a high level. 

In regards to her speaking at LSE, I don't really know much about that as I haven't read about it myself. I don't see much of an issue with it as she has travelled extensively and seems to be lecturing very infrequently from what I've gathered through this thread. It seems like she's more of a guest lecturer than anything else (which I think would be great as guest lecturers are all about people who have done interesting things and aren't necessarily academics), but they've decided to call her professor.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There are a lot worse things she could be doing, like remaining silent and stagnant on issues that obviously mean something to her. 

I can't and won't indulge negativity on anyone who gets off their a$$ to try and make change in the world. Just the fact that she gives hope or stimulates discussions of change in those countries is hard to achieve. I don't think anyone expects Angelina alone to fix these enormous issues  - that would be very naive, but at least she's trying.


----------



## BadAzzBish

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are a lot worse things she could be doing, like remaining silent and stagnant on issues that obviously mean something to her.
> 
> I can't and won't indulge negativity on anyone who gets off their a$$ to try and make change in the world. Just the fact that she gives hope or stimulates discussions of change in those countries is hard to achieve. I don't think anyone expects Angelina alone to fix these enormous issues  - that would be very naive, but at least she's trying.


THIS!!! She could easily kick back and live a Kardashian-type lifestyle.


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And that's ok, IMO.
> 
> I guess I don't feel like people need to defend how they feel necessarily. Some people rub me wrong more than other, and my reasons might seem petty



Agreed!


----------



## Lounorada

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are a lot worse things she could be doing, like remaining silent and stagnant on issues that obviously mean something to her.
> 
> I can't and won't indulge negativity on anyone who gets off their a$$ to try and make change in the world. Just the fact that she gives hope or stimulates discussions of change in those countries is hard to achieve. I don't think anyone expects Angelina alone to fix these enormous issues  - that would be very naive, but at least she's trying.



+1


----------



## queen

smashinstyle said:


> well like you said, I think it's a matter of opinion. I think her voicing her desire for change is making a difference. I'm not sure what you mean by her making a change, I think that is mostly left up to governments and diplomats and the powers that be at the level we're discussing in regards to war, etc.
> 
> I guess I see speaking out about an issue as making a difference, whereas some people might see it as not quite enough, which is totally fair too! I just don't know how she (on her own) can make change at such a high level.
> 
> In regards to her speaking at LSE, I don't really know much about that as I haven't read about it myself. I don't see much of an issue with it as she has travelled extensively and seems to be lecturing very infrequently from what I've gathered through this thread. It seems like she's more of a guest lecturer than anything else (which I think would be great as guest lecturers are all about people who have done interesting things and aren't necessarily academics), but they've decided to call her professor.


I guess making a difference to me kind of equates change.  You know, making something different.  My whole point is she can not make a change or difference in how countries war.  I just do not see what power she could have in that regard. While she may care deeply I do not feel she has the power to influence the perpetrators of such crimes.  Crime and punishment will have to be dealt with by governments.  So yes she can voice her opinion and hope for change but I see little else coming of it.  But what do I know?

I agree her lecturing is to be limited.  If I recall correctly, a commitment of only once yearly, and I may be wrong on this.  It is to me merely an honorary thing. As stated above I do not know how she can change the way countries conduct their war crimes.

I realize I may be way off in my thinking but I really have no idea who can stop the mentioned war crimes.  Won't get any deeper as that may be political and I really am not knowledgeable on the situation.


----------



## queen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are a lot worse things she could be doing, like remaining silent and stagnant on issues that obviously mean something to her.
> 
> I can't and won't indulge negativity on anyone who gets off their a$$ to try and make change in the world. Just the fact that she gives hope or stimulates discussions of change in those countries is hard to achieve. I don't think anyone expects Angelina alone to fix these enormous issues  - that would be very naive, but at least she's trying.


I have read articles written by those on the ground in areas where celebs came in for a day or two and took people and resources needed there to accommodate the celeb.

No need to try and change the opinion of anybody here.  Believe what you will it is free for all of us.  Respect her right to follow her beliefs.  Just don't think it is much more than promoting her in the end.

eta:  Apparently it has been misunderstood. I was speaking of myself not needing to try and change the opinion of anybody here.  The last paragraph is my thoughts. I just did not write I as I mistakenly thought it was understood.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

queen said:


> I have read articles written by those on the ground in areas where celebs came in for a day or two and took people and resources needed there to accommodate the celeb.
> 
> *No need to try and change the opinion of anybody here.*  Believe what you will it is free for all of us.  Respect her right to follow her beliefs.  Just don't think it is much more than promoting her in the end.




I wasn't trying to do that at all, so right back at you.  Everything I stated was my own opinion, same as your own posts. If people agree, fine, if not - also fine. People read what they want to, and understand what they want to, which is what you've done here and chosen to misinterpret my comments.


----------



## queen

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I wasn't trying to do that at all, so right back at you.  Everything I stated was my own opinion, same as your own posts. If people agree, fine, if not - also fine. People read what they want to, and understand what they want to, which is what you've done here and chosen to misinterpret my comments.


You misunderstood.  I was speaking of myself not trying to change any opinions.  This is a discussion to me nothing else.  I have already stated my respect for others opinions.  And I have yet to roll my eyes at anyone.

eta:  I have gone back and edited to make that statement clear as to my intent.  I hope I have made it clear.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm too afraid to Google what BDSM stands for, lol, lest I get inundated with dodgy spam :greengrin:



pukasonqo said:


> baffling isn't it?
> i don't care if she runs a full BDSM dungeon in her spare time (if she has spare time), she is one of the few celebrities that talks the talk and walks the walk
> yes, i am sure there are people that do things in the quiet but, with angelina, it is her celebrity status which helps to bring focus to those causes she supports and made them public


----------



## csre

bag-princess said:


> not not always!  but with some certain celeb's you can tell when a poster is taking it a little too seriously and is irked beyond the point of "just don't like" for some reason known only to them.



Yes, and in this thread in particular it is pretty obvious who loves and who hates her. For whatever reasons they (we) may have. Some posters only show up to say negative things, always, and some only say positive nice things, always
If you read a couple of pages you can figure it out pretty quickly lol


----------



## FreeSpirit71

White Orchid said:


> I'm too afraid to Google what BDSM stands for, lol, lest I get inundated with dodgy spam :greengrin:



bondage, dominance and submission, sadomasochism,


----------



## queen

csre said:


> Yes, and in this thread in particular it is pretty obvious who loves and who hates her. For whatever reasons they (we) may have. Some posters only show up to say negative things, always, and some only say positive nice things, always
> If you read a couple of pages you can figure it out pretty quickly lol


I believe love and hate are the extremes of feelings.  I do not think one has to love or hate to simply agree or disagree with thoughts or actions.  I have no love or hate for this woman.  I do not even know her.  I do not believe she is the savior of some countries she has visited and have expressed that.  I am not sure she is equipped to be a diplomat.   I do not admire her behavior in the past which has been described by some as wild but I have no strong feelings of love or hate for her.  But I do see the strong feelings people have and express.  One can compliment or express distaste.  I thought that was the nature of the board.  I do not have enough like or dislike for her or her involvement to continue to debate the right of everyone to express their thoughts on this topic.


----------



## White Orchid

I had a feeling it was something like that lol.



FreeSpirit71 said:


> bondage, dominance and submission, sadomasochism,


----------



## bag-princess

queen said:


> Do you really think so with pages and pages of going on about clothes, size, calling people the derogatory name that is currently making the rounds?  Lots of opinions going on and this one bothers you so much that you think it is more than not agreeing to her "sainthood".  It is just an opinion nothing more, nothing less.  Not like this page is going to cause any real change in the lives of those commenting or those they are commenting on.  Can't speak for anyone else but this is just a diversion for me to pass the day.





Yes I most certainly do believe that!


----------



## pukasonqo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> bondage, dominance and submission, sadomasochism,




hey, different strokes for different flks (no pun intended [emoji28])


----------



## dangerouscurves

If she doesn't make change to the cause, she's not to blame. It's the politicians fault but we are not allowed to discuss politics. 

I'm happy that she brings awareness that the politicians refuse to acknowledge since they're blinded by money. Even the videos of abandoned dogs make me cry, I can't imagine what's her emotions are like when she's there in the warzone. 

This is when the media needs to cover the things she's doing the but I think the dumb-a-nization of the younger generation prevents this because it's not profitable for the media. Hence the frickin' Kartrashian news everyday we're fed.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

smashinstyle said:


> well like you said, I think it's a matter of opinion. I think her voicing her desire for change is making a difference. I'm not sure what you mean by her making a change, I think that is mostly left up to governments and diplomats and the powers that be at the level we're discussing in regards to war, etc.
> 
> I guess I see speaking out about an issue as making a difference, whereas some people might see it as not quite enough, which is totally fair too! I just don't know how she (on her own) can make change at such a high level.
> 
> In regards to her speaking at LSE, I don't really know much about that as I haven't read about it myself. I don't see much of an issue with it as she has travelled extensively and seems to be lecturing very infrequently from what I've gathered through this thread. It seems like she's more of a guest lecturer than anything else (which I think would be great as guest lecturers are all about people who have done interesting things and aren't necessarily academics), but they've decided to call her professor.





She has been making a difference, as I stated a few ago when this whole discussion started. I don't get why folks state it's 'their opinion' when there's data, statistics and plain facts. She's spent so much time in Jordan recently, visiting camps, talking to people, donating, helping. How that is self-aggrandizing is beyond me. She's been visiting earthquake victims in Pakistan a few years ago, helped victims of the Haiti earthquake, and spoken out extensively against the xenophobia and stereotypes against Syrian refugees, saying get to know them, talk to them, they're human beings just like you and me. 

She's also worked extensively with female victims of sexual violence in wars and conflicts, and the class she'll be lecturing is on just that. She's had over a decade's fieldwork experience in this, and she'll only be lecturing a few times a year. She founded this center herself I think last year, along with William Hague. 

She's using her star power to shine a light on these issues.


----------



## scarlet555

queen said:


> I guess making a difference to me kind of equates change.  You know, making something different.  My whole point is she can not make a change or difference in how countries war.  I just do not see what power she could have in that regard. While she may care deeply I do not feel she has the power to influence the perpetrators of such crimes.  Crime and punishment will have to be dealt with by governments.  So yes she can voice her opinion and hope for change but I see little else coming of it.  But what do I know?
> 
> I agree her lecturing is to be limited.  If I recall correctly, a commitment of only once yearly, and I may be wrong on this.  It is to me merely an honorary thing. As stated above I do not know how she can change the way countries conduct their war crimes.
> 
> I realize I may be way off in my thinking but I really have no idea who can stop the mentioned war crimes.  Won't get any deeper as that may be political and I really am not knowledgeable on the situation.



Can one person make a governmental change?  Hahaha... Changes can only happen if people talk about and expose the violence or injustice of this world.  It's a domino effect that you may not live to see but at least people are talking about the war crimes and rapes and it is not forgotten.


----------



## scarlet555

queen said:


> According to what I read she will be teaching at the London School of Economics.  You can interpret that anyway you wish.  I find her untrained to teach at that level of academia period.  But I do n*ot find her the treasure some do.  She is a woman no more no less than anyone else.  She has made some trips.  She has not lived the life.  Far different cry.  She has a life of privilege.  Good for her but does not make her an expert of the impact of war.  *She gets on a plane and leaves at her will.



Hehe, some doctors have a privilege life, they may not have Diabetes, what makes them expert in that field?-diabetic field?  Do you have to live the life to be an expert in it?  She does not claim to be an expert on the impact of war, she wants to bring attention to those who have experienced it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

scarlet555 said:


> Can one person make a governmental change?  Hahaha... Changes can only happen if people talk about and expose the violence or injustice of this world.  It's a domino effect that you may not live to see but at least people are talking about the war crimes and rapes and it is not forgotten.




Yes! This. Sometimes it takes hundreds of years to see a changes, like, colonialism or how the Catholic Church ruled in the past, but it's getting there! I hope one day the govts of those countries realize that they shouldn't profits from the wars.


----------



## Deco

queen said:


> I believe love and hate are the extremes of feelings.  I do not think one has to love or hate to simply agree or disagree with thoughts or actions.  I have no love or hate for this woman.  I do not even know her.  I do not believe she is the savior of some countries she has visited and have expressed that.  I am not sure she is equipped to be a diplomat.   I do not admire her behavior in the past which has been described by some as wild but I have no strong feelings of love or hate for her.  But I do see the strong feelings people have and express.  One can compliment or express distaste.  I thought that was the nature of the board.  I do not have enough like or dislike for her or her involvement to continue to debate the right of everyone to express their thoughts on this topic.


 I don't always agree with everything you say (heck, can't even make that extreme of a claim about everything I say ), but I do always appreciate and admire how you say it.


----------



## Ladybug09

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There are a lot worse things she could be doing, like remaining silent and stagnant on issues that obviously mean something to her.
> 
> I can't and won't indulge negativity on anyone who gets off their a$$ to try and make change in the world. Just the fact that she gives hope or stimulates discussions of change in those countries is hard to achieve. I don't think anyone expects Angelina alone to fix these enormous issues  - that would be very naive, but at least she's trying.



Agree







BadAzzBish said:


> THIS!!! She could easily kick back and live a Kardashian-type lifestyle.


Agree


----------



## daffyduck

queen said:


> According to what I read she will be teaching at the London School of Economics.  You can interpret that anyway you wish. * I find her untrained to teach at that level of academia period. * But I do not find her the treasure some do.  She is a woman no more no less than anyone else.  She has made some trips.  She has not lived the life.  Far different cry.  She has a life of privilege.  Good for her but does not make her an expert of the impact of war.  She gets on a plane and leaves at her will.



x

I'm confident that AJ is more than qualified to teach at any academic level she wants.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I just read Shiloh is 10 today. Excuse? I remember when The View announced her pregnancy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

queen said:


> I guess making a difference to me kind of equates change.  You know, making something different.*  My whole point is she can not make a change or difference in how countries war.  I just do not see what power she could have in that regard. While she may care deeply I do not feel she has the power to influence the perpetrators of such crimes.  Crime and punishment will have to be dealt with by governments.  So yes she can voice her opinion and hope for change but I see little else coming of it.  But what do I know?*
> 
> I agree her lecturing is to be limited.  If I recall correctly, a commitment of only once yearly, and I may be wrong on this.  It is to me merely an honorary thing. As stated above *I do not know how she can change the way countries conduct their war crimes.
> *
> I realize I may be way off in my thinking but I really have no idea who can stop the mentioned war crimes.  Won't get any deeper as that may be political and I really am not knowledgeable on the situation.



But... she is not aiming to stop war crimes, nor is it any of her focus. Not at all. She is helping female victims of sexual violence in wars. Not aiming to stop wars, lol. 

Wow.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

scarlet555 said:


> Hehe, some doctors have a privilege life, they may not have Diabetes, what makes them expert in that field?-diabetic field?  Do you have to live the life to be an expert in it?  She does not claim to be an expert on the impact of war, she wants to bring attention to those who have experienced it.





dangerouscurves said:


> Yes! This. Sometimes it takes hundreds of years to see a changes, like, colonialism or how the Catholic Church ruled in the past, but it's getting there! I hope one day the govts of those countries realize that they shouldn't profits from the wars.



 x 2


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But... she is not aiming to stop war crimes, nor is it any of her focus. Not at all. She is helping female victims of sexual violence in wars. Not aiming to stop wars, lol.
> 
> Wow.




Yep this!

She just want us to be aware of the consequences of the wars for the regular folks (and help anyway we could) especially women and children.


----------



## queen

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But... she is not aiming to stop war crimes, nor is it any of her focus. Not at all. She is helping female victims of sexual violence in wars. Not aiming to stop wars, lol.
> 
> Wow.


I wasn't going to step back in this thread but you are on a roll.  Perhaps you should do some research before you post on this again.  Rape in war is considered a war crime.  A google search on Angelina Jolie war crimes will get you some information that may be valuable to you in your promotion of Jolie-Pitt and her work in this area.  No place did I ever say she was attempting to stop wars.  At least I certainly don't think I did but I will go back and check my posts.  I value correction when it is due as I do not like to convey incorrect information but I feel you are out there on this.

eta:  I checked my posts and did not find I had said she was aiming to stop wars.  If you can find it please  show it to us.


----------



## queen

daffyduck said:


> x
> I'm confident that AJ is more than qualified to teach at any academic level she wants.


Really?  You feel the graduate of an alternative school is qualified to teach on any academic level? x

eta:  I want to add that I personally have no problem with a guest lecturer speaking on personal experiences of interest to a class. Saying she is teaching or a professor at LS is different than her speaking once  a year.  Persons of all education levels have things that they can teach to others, that does not in my opinion make them qualified to teach at any academic level they want.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a woman of extremes, who can be seen either visiting refugees camps as part of her duty as Goodwill Ambassador For The UN Refugee Agency or hitting the red carpet for dazzling movie premieres in Hollywood.

But on Sunday Angelina Jolie acted like a regular Jane as she took three of her children - Zahara, 11, as well as twins Knox and Vivienne, aged eight - on a shopping trip to the Westfield mall in the Topanga neighborhood of Los Angeles.

The 41-year-old Oscar winner skipped regular mall attire, however, for a more glammed up mom look with a black dress, gold-rimmed aviators and designer purse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-three-daughters-LA-mall.html#ixzz4G6WiDiDy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I have said this before. I'd love to see her sunglasses and bag collection.


----------



## pukasonqo

can anybody ID her dress please? probably out of my price range but you never know!


----------



## lovemysavior

So when was the last time Mr and Mrs Pitt were spotted together? Feels like it's been forever at least on here that I've seen a pic of them tovether.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## legaldiva

I agree! Where could they be?


----------



## White Orchid

I admire the fact that they can lay low and not have the Paps on speed dial like the K's.


----------



## BadAzzBish

White Orchid said:


> I admire the fact that they can lay low and not have the Paps on speed dial like the K's.


Imo AJ calls the paps, she's just more clever/less thirsty than the Kardashians.


----------



## Docjeun

Glammed up....that's funny.


----------



## pixiejenna

Isn't Angie her own publicist?  She calls the paps too just not like the K's she's a lot more selective. Only when she's playing St. Angie or promoting a project. She doesn't call them for day to day mundane stuff like getting froyo.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Grace123

BadAzzBish said:


> Imo AJ calls the paps, she's just more clever/less thirsty than the Kardashians.



Agree. Do Paps usually hang out at the mall?


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Agree. Do Paps usually hang out at the mall?


If it was a mall in LA that celebs frequent, I think they would


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> If it was a mall in LA that celebs frequent, I think they would



Maybe. But I doubt it.


----------



## Dawn72

Like they do at airports. It's amazing


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Cue the haters...

*Angelina Jolie Books Another Visiting Professor Gig*
The actress will share her knowledge of women’s rights and security with students at Georgetown.

*Angelina Jolie*, U.N. Special Envoy who also pursues Hollywood endeavors, will teach as a visiting professor at Georgetown University in Washington, D.C., after her stint at the London School of Economics this fall. She will have “the same guest spot” at Georgetown, L.S.E.’s sister school.

When she announced her London residency in May, she said, “It is vital that we broaden the discussion on how to advance women's rights and end impunity for crimes that disproportionately affect women, such as sexual violence in conflict. I am looking forward to teaching and learning from the students, as well as to sharing my own experiences of working alongside governments and the United Nations."


*Melanne Verveer*, the executive director of the Georgetown Institute for Women, Peace, and Security, met with the mother, actress, and international ambassador, and proposed bringing her project to the states. Former U.K. foreign secretary *William Hague* will also teach as a visiting professor at L.S.E., and will follow Jolie to Georgetown after their classes in London end.


After serving as U.N.H.C.R.’s Goodwill Ambassador from 2001 to 2012, Jolie was appointed Special Envoy in April 2012 and works with the U.N. Refugee Agency to find solutions for people who have been displaced from their homes. She has visited, among other places, Thailand, Iraq, and Syria, and funded a school for girls in Kenya.
What can the lucky students expect from Professor Jolie's class? The source notes that her course will discuss women, peace, and security—topics that have been a major focus in Jolie's work as a humanitarian.

"It is vital that we broaden the discussion on how to advance women's rights and end impunity for crimes that disproportionately affect women, such as sexual violence in conflict," Jolie said in a statement when her role at the London School of Economics was first announced. "I am looking forward to teaching and learning from the students."


----------



## Grace123

Am on my phone and can't C&up the story, sorry. http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...-university/ar-BBvlWyf?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=HPCDHP


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The rumor, which was originally reported by Us Weekly, stems from the (true) announcement that Jolie will be a visiting professor at the London School of Economics this fall. She will deliver guest lectures to students of the school’s one-year master’s degree program on “Women, Peace and Security.” That program is a “sister program” with the Georgetown Institute for Women, Peace and Security,

Aah ok, that's what it meant then. Us Weekly got it wrong by saying she was going to be a professor there.


----------



## BadAzzBish

Grace123 said:


> Agree. Do Paps usually hang out at the mall?


Lived in LA over 4 yrs and i have never seen them at a mall. Only at the airport and certain hotspots like The Ivy restaurant etc


----------



## afsweet

Grace123 said:


> Agree. Do Paps usually hang out at the mall?


when I was on vacation, I saw paps at the Grove. It was kind of cool!


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie bought a touch of Hollywood glamour to a LA mall on Sunday.

The Maleficent star looked heaven sent as she was spotted in a Westfield shopping centre wearing a billowing white ensemble.

She was joined by two of her six children, 12-year-old Pax and 11-year-old Zahara.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-children-Pax-Zahara-mall.html#ixzz4HX4j4sk3


----------



## bisousx

Is that a Birkin? I don't think I've ever seen her carry one. I love how simple her style is.


----------



## chowlover2

bisousx said:


> Is that a Birkin? I don't think I've ever seen her carry one. I love how simple her style is.


No, it's a YSL Sac du Jour.


----------



## csre

Kids are so big


----------



## White Orchid

Effortlessly great.


----------



## pixiejenna

csre said:


> Kids are so big


That was my first thought too. It's been a while since we've seen the kids. They do a pretty good job keeping them out of the spotlight.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## horse17

The boy looks like Brad in that photo!


----------



## vernis-lover

horse17 said:


> The boy looks like Brad in that photo!


A coincidence seeing as Pax and Zahara are adopted (as well as Maddox).

Shiloh, Knox and Vivienne are their natural children.


----------



## legaldiva

A caftan and ballet flats are such a terrible combo.


----------



## Grace123

I'm not usually into the Moses look, but I rather like this one.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> I'm not usually into the Moses look, but I rather like this one.



Moses look LMFAO!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, Moses look.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This is one of her better sack ensembles. She looks kind of glamorous rather than frumpy.


----------



## horse17

vernis-lover said:


> A coincidence seeing as Pax and Zahara are adopted (as well as Maddox).
> 
> Shiloh, Knox and Vivienne are their natural children.


Oh..I know they're adopted!..thats why I loved the resemblance!


----------



## BadAzzBish

Similar to the Olsen twins, for how thin and rich she is, the baggy clothes baffles me.


----------



## lovemysavior

I've been to LA many many times and to very popular celeb hotspots and I have never ever seen any paps. I've gone to Beverly Hills and all of the malls where the celebs shop and even to Malibu and never ever seen a pap much less mobs of paps. I believe they are called by celebs to get the publicity out there. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## myown

lovemysavior said:


> I've been to LA many many times and to very popular celeb hotspots and I have never ever seen any paps. I've gone to Beverly Hills and all of the malls where the celebs shop and even to Malibu and never ever seen a pap much less mobs of paps. I believe they are called by celebs to get the publicity out there.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


but if you are in NYC there are paps everywhere. 
It´s scary that the point their cameras to windows of towers. but maybe those were called too


----------



## myown

legaldiva said:


> A caftan and ballet flats are such a terrible combo.


i thought it´s a poncho


----------



## Grace123

http://jezebel.com/what-s-brad-gonna-say-when-angie-drags-this-big-bear-in-1785963497

*What’s Brad Gonna Say When Angie Drags This Big Bear Into Their House?*



Bobby Finger
Yesterday 6:45pm
Filed to: BEARS
25.3K
1887





Images via screengrab.
_By the Sea_ director Angelina Jolie and her daughter Shiloh were driving through Toluca Lake, CA on Sunday when they passed two young children trying to sell an enormous stuffed bear named “Big Bear” for $50. So what did Angie do? Angie slammed on the brakes of her off-white Cadillac (unexpected, no?), stepped out, handed fifty bucks to each child, and shoved the dang thing in her trunk.

It’s a nice first act of a story (I recommend you watch the video on TMZ, if only to hear Angie’s very odd, seemingly put-on accent), but what about act two? What will happen when Angie yanks that thing out of her trunk and drags it into her home? What’s Brad gonna say?

Below are some possibilities:


This is the biggest one you could find?

Some bear!
I’ll be damned. You did it.

(_whispers_) Who’s the bear?

But did you remember to get more ketchup? You didn’t, did you.
Please tell me you didn’t steal this.

When you said you were bringing home a bear, I thought you meant...Shiloh cover your ears.
Is George in there?
Is Amal in there?
I thought I said no more giant stuffed animals unless they’re capybaras!
You’ve been gone six days! I’ve been worried sick!
You meant that “bear with me” text literally?
Ya did good, Angie. Ya did good.


----------



## mari_merry

At the UN conference on September 8, 2016


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks dreadful. And she still hasn't learned what's appropriate in a professional setting.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks dreadful. And she still hasn't learned what's appropriate in a professional setting.


the sheer sleeves are a bit cocktail-ey but the silouette is appropriate, so is skirt length and shoes.  I don't think she looks dreadful


----------



## mkr

She looks like she might have gained an ounce or two.


----------



## mari_merry

mkr said:


> She looks like she might have gained an ounce or two.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What is so inappropriate about that matronly get up? lol.


----------



## Rouge H

I think she looks great!


----------



## legaldiva

I love her in a suit. Cocktail dress for a daytime diplomatic speech? Weird


----------



## mkr

It doesn't fit her properly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't think it's inappropriate - she's covered decently, it's long sleeved, etc. I agree, she may have gained a gram or two, lol.


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> It doesn't fit her properly.


no it´s tom tight around her breast.

but other than that i think she looks great


----------



## Grande Latte

She's gained weight a little bit around the waist area. That's good. Previously, she was way too thin.


----------



## Chagall

Love how she dresses. Very elegant. Yes, she has great sunglasses and bags.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her body is like that of a 60 year old woman. Wrinkly veiny hands and arms, legs thats have fat atrophy, boney feet with little youth left, and very wrinkled elderly knees.


----------



## Rouge H

Oh my,  have two years to look like Angelina, I can't wait!


----------



## Grace123

I think this woman needs two things, a professional stylist and a nutritionist.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angie at a refugee camp in Jordan.
*


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Angie at a refugee camp in Jordan.
> *


she looks beautiful in these pics....must be a magazine shoot?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> she looks beautiful in these pics....must be a magazine shoot?



No, it says in my caption that she's visiting a refugee camp in Jordan.


----------



## gazoo

She has a gorgeous face. I hope she never does fillers. I wish she'd gain a bit of weight though. She looks even more beautiful to me when doing her charity work.


----------



## Ladybug09

mari_merry said:


> At the UN conference on September 8, 2016


Love this look on her, but man I need Angie to gain a few more pounds.


----------



## ManilaMama

I haven't been to this thread in a while but I'm always floored by how beautiful I think Angelina looks. 

I'm happy she never really cakes on the makeup. She's got a nice "simple makeup" look that works well on her, I think.


----------



## Grace123

I don't believe this.
http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/20/angelina-joile-files-for-divorce-brad-pitt/
*ANGELINA JOLIEFILES FOR DIVORCE FROM BRAD PITT *
*84
 2
 9/20/2016 7:28 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF*
EXCLUSIVE
*





Angelina Jolie* has filed for divorce from *Brad Pitt* and the trigger was a conflict over the kids... TMZ has learned.

Jolie filed legal docs Monday citing irreconcilable differences.

She's asking for physical custody of the couple's 6 children.  She is asking the judge to give Pitt visitation.  It's significant ...she does not want Brad to have joint physical custody ... only joint legal custody.

*Sources connected with the couple tell us ... Angelina's decision to file has to do with the way Brad was parenting the children ... she was extremely upset with his methods.*

Jolie, who's being repped by disso queen Laura Wasser, is not asking for spousal support.

Jolie lists the date of separation as Sept. 15, 2016.

They married in August, 2014.  They've been together since 2004.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm not surprised. There has been speculation they were headed for divorce for quite a while in this thread.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

it only took tabloids to throw that accusation around a  thousand times for them to get it somewhat right this time. 


How will Jennifer Aniston get dragged into this?


----------



## uhpharm01

What?!


----------



## Grace123

Well it's all over the net. Maybe I'll have to believe it. I really thought they'd hang tough.


----------



## tweegy

Now popping in here after I saw the CNN alert. Lawyer confirmed

Lol! sorrynotsorry


----------



## rumixa

Nope it's not true. Remember when a few years ago an alleged impending divorce gained so much traction it was reported in the news, Brad and Angie discussed receiving calls from close friends cause it was on CNN, BBC et al...Even the fact that it says she doesn't want joint custody, from a woman who repeatedly acknowledges Brad's abilities as a father..Nope they're not splitting up!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They've only been married for two years, how could there have been divorce rumors a few years ago?


----------



## Avril

Wow ... I am gobsmacked - can't believe this!


----------



## princesspig

SkyNews are saying that Angelina Jolie's lawyer is confirming that she has filed for divorce from Brad Pitt.


----------



## knasarae

The Associated Press app just confirmed it as well. Wow.


----------



## Swanky

I'm more surprised that people are surprised.


----------



## berrydiva

Hardly shocking.


----------



## DC-Cutie

well, water is still wet.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Nooooooooooo


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why isn't this shocking to some people? I am curious.


----------



## tweegy

I'm just waiting for ppl to completely lose their minds over this...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I always hoped they'd make it long term even if I knew it was unlikely.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hmm, substance abuse and parenting... perhaps Brad was not taking his duties seriously?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why isn't this shocking to some people? I am curious.


I'm curious too


----------



## minimom

Swanky said:


> I'm more surprised that people are surprised.




Same here.    Maybe we are the only ones NOT surprised.


----------



## Ludmilla

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why isn't this shocking to some people? I am curious.



Gut feeling on my side.


----------



## Ludmilla

minimom said:


> Same here.    Maybe we are the only ones NOT surprised.



Nope. You are not. [emoji6]


----------



## daffyduck

Well, I was really rooting for them to make it. They seemed such a perfect couple and great parents to their kids. In spite of all the negative publicity on how they got together, they actually lasted longer than most couples in showbiz....12-years of togetherness is a long time in Hollywood, especially with six kids!  I know many tabloids like to report they are breaking up but now, even the major cable news are also reporting it.  They've been through so much as a couple so I'm still hoping they find a way to reconcile their differences.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

12 year-long relationship and people are still not surprised? What's the cut off point, 20 years?


----------



## minimom

And if it is about parenting styles, I would suspect that his are more traditional since that is how he grew up.    Not knocking non-traditional, but just a thought.    They came from vastly different upbringings and in parenting, that can cause major conflicts.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why isn't this shocking to some people? I am curious.



On the most basic level: they've both been divorced before, her twice, and their relationship started as an extramarital affair. None of that bodes well for them from the start even before tossing in their personal problems, their careers, six kids, traveling all over the world, etc.


----------



## tweegy

She JUST now realized she doesnt like Brad's parenting ways...Riiiight [sarcasm]... Guess it will take some time for the actual story to emerge.









CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> On the most basic level: they've both been divorced before, her twice, and their relationship started as an extramarital affair. None of that bodes well for them from the start even before tossing in their personal problems, their careers, six kids, traveling all over the world, etc.



mhmm...Whats the saying 'how you get them is how you lose them'?


----------



## minimom

She only wants Brad to have visitation and not joint custody.    Very interesting.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

A buck for each time Aniston's name will be mentioned here


----------



## mchris55

This will be about those children. Angelina threw the first stone and I am SURE Pitt is angry. No one files on a Monday, and no one files during award season. He has two movies coming out, Allied and Moonlight (producer). Angie is pissed.


----------



## ManilaMama

I just said she was beautiful 10 hours ago and now she's filed for divorce??

Oh dear. I feel like I jinxed something?? [emoji23]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mchris55 said:


> This will be about those children. Angelina threw the first stone and I am SURE Pitt is angry. No one files on a Monday, and no one files during award season. He has two movies coming out, Allied and Moonlight (producer). Angie is pissed.



Yep, must have been something serious. She filed fully aware of the media firestorm, awful allegations from the past thrown at her yet again, and wants full custody. I wonder what Brad did to the kids that got her so mad?


----------



## YSoLovely

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 12 year-long relationship and people are still not surprised? What's the cut off point, 20 years?



MTE. 

I did not see this coming. We haven't seen them together in a minute, but hasn't that been the case for yeeeaaarrrs? Unless they have a movie to promote, they keep a very low profile for a Hollywood power couple. 

The parenting excuse sounds like BS to me. I don't doubt it's* one* of their issues, but hardly the sole reason.

The young girl inside of me, who was firmly Team Aniston and these days gives credence to the rumors that Brad might have cheated on another wife , with another co-star  is totally #TeamKarma btw...


----------



## legaldiva

I think Brad has a drug or alcohol problem. That's the typical basis for restrictions on time with the kids.


----------



## mchris55

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yep, must have been something serious. She filed fully aware of the media firestorm, awful allegations from the past thrown at her yet again, and wants full custody. I wonder what Brad did to the kids that got her so mad?


Yes, because he is NOT giving up custody of those children without a fight. This one looks ugly already.


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> MTE.
> 
> I did not see this coming. We haven't seen them together in a minute, but hasn't that been the case for yeeeaaarrrs? Unless they have a movie to promote, they keep a very low profile for a Hollywood power couple.
> 
> The parenting excuse sounds like BS to me. I don't doubt it's* one* of their issues, but hardly the sole reason.
> 
> The young girl inside of me, who was firmly Team Aniston and these days gives credence to the rumors that Brad might have cheated on another wife , with another co-star  is totally #TeamKarma btw...


 Girl, me too #sorrynotsorry #teamkarma


----------



## berrydiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why isn't this shocking to some people? I am curious.


For me, I don't find any hollywood divorce announcement shocking no matter how long they've been married.


----------



## kkfiregirl

ManilaMama said:


> I haven't been to this thread in a while but I'm always floored by how beautiful I think Angelina looks.
> 
> I'm happy she never really cakes on the makeup. She's got a nice "simple makeup" look that works well on her, I think.



Agreed, I love her nude makeup look. She is very beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Well... you lose 'em how you get 'em. Brad cheated on Jennifer with Angelina, wouldn't be surprised if he cheated again.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tweegy said:


> She JUST now realized she doesnt like Brad's parenting ways...Riiiight [sarcasm]... Guess it will take some time for the actual story to emerge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhmm...Whats the saying 'how you get them is how you lose them'?



There's always more to the story, but I can believe this as the major reason. The kids are getting older. When they are little parenting is a lot more straight forward. Clashes over parenting was what destroyed my parents' marriage.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

legaldiva said:


> I think Brad has a drug or alcohol problem. That's the typical basis for restrictions on time with the kids.


 
She has a drug problem as well


----------



## clydekiwi

Looks like karma got brad for what he did to jennifer.  Lol I just heard on the radio that brad don't like what angelina does with the hard boiled eggs.


----------



## ebonyone

I don't think Brad did anything to the kid's , It has been said Angie didn't want to marry Brad. She may have married him for the kid's and because Brad asked her. That is not
a good reason to marry anyone,  if she felt she didn't want to be married she should have stayed single.


----------



## gelbergirl

Sad to hear this.


----------



## YSoLovely

tweegy said:


> Girl, me too #sorrynotsorry #teamkarma



I feel sorry for their kids, though.
They finally got married after their kids pushed them to do it and two years later it's not just all over, but things look like the might get real ugly, real soon.

A divorce announcement on a *tuesday morning* spells D-R-A-M-A, let's be honest.


----------



## guccimamma

jesus, how did i miss this yesterday....i'm watching the today show, no mention.

she is such a physically beautiful woman, and to see her constantly in black makes you wonder why.  i'd love to see her in jeans and a t shirt, she could wear anything on this planet and look stunning.

i live in black, but mainly because it hides stuff...i'd definitely mix it up if i had her body and access to amazing clothing.

i have no comment on their divorce,  it is obviously a very complicated life that i could never relate to.


----------



## scarlet555

feel bad for the kids of divorce parents, and let's hope this does not turn into a circus.  Not really surprised,  Hollywood, nothing stays together is the norm.


----------



## lanasyogamama

guccimamma said:


> jesus, how did i miss this yesterday....i'm watching the today show, no mention.
> 
> she is such a physically beautiful woman, and to see her constantly in black makes you wonder why.  i'd love to see her in jeans and a t shirt, she could wear anything on this planet and look stunning.
> 
> i live in black, but mainly because it hides stuff...i'd definitely mix it up if i had her body and access to amazing clothing.
> 
> i have no comment on their divorce,  it is obviously a very complicated life that i could never relate to.



I'd love to see her in jeans too.  I read an interview with her once and she said something like if she ever started wearing jeans and comfy clothes she'd never be able to stop.  

Doesn't really make sense to me, but that's what she said.


----------



## guccimamma

at least nobody is going to be homeless, had no idea what a real estate portfolio those 2 have.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It makes me sad though. All the causes they supported (for which she in particular got bashed for, including here), their charity work, political views, children, travel - they had a lot in common. Hopefully their humanitarian work doesn't get affected by this and continues relentless.


----------



## bag-princess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> A buck for each time Aniston's name will be mentioned here




giiiiiiiirl!!!  you know it!

some people just can not let that go!


----------



## tweegy

YSoLovely said:


> I feel sorry for their kids, though.
> They finally got married after their kids pushed them to do it and two years later it's not just all over, but things look like the might get real ugly, real soon.
> 
> A divorce announcement on a *tuesday morning* spells D-R-A-M-A, let's be honest.


True, I feel bad for the kids. 
Oh yeh, we will find out what is REALLY going on soon. Just got past the drama with Johnny Depp now Angie has given the gift that keeps giving.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jamie Lee Curtis on The View this AM, discussing how awful it is to be the child of famous, divorcing parents.


----------



## Bagisa

Have we ever seen pap photos of Brad with just the kids, sans Angie? We always see photos of her out with the kids. Maybe that tells a lot about their respective roles as parents.


----------



## tweegy

Maybe she was setting him up?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

If the Marion Cotillard rumor turns out to be true...


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> If the Marion Cotillard rumor turns out to be true...


What rumors? I'm a tad out of it..Her and brad...then again knowing angie...Her and angie?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tweegy said:


> What rumors?



Tons of places are reporting they had an affair while filming their new movie. 
To clarify: Brad and Marion


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This link is more interesting....what did Brad do to the kids?!


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Tons of places are reporting they had an affair while filming their new movie.
> To clarify: Brad and Marion


Oh Reeeeeaaallyy!? Lol Today was the first in a while since I climbed out from under my rock... 

Lol too funny if this is true indeed


----------



## lvstratus

Bagisa said:


> Have we ever seen pap photos of Brad with just the kids, sans Angie? We always see photos of her out with the kids. Maybe that tells a lot about their respective roles as parents.




That's says a lot about who calls the paps more often....
I think it is very wrong to evaluate their parenting skills just from that.


----------



## Bagisa

lvstratus said:


> That's says a lot about who calls the paps more often....
> I think it is very wrong to evaluate their parenting skills just from that.



What I'm saying is, it seems Angie spends more time with the kids as the primary caretaker. That could explain her custody request. Not saying one is a better parent, but it seems obvious which one spends more time with them.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

YSoLovely said:


> I feel sorry for their kids, though.
> They finally got married after their kids pushed them to do it and two years later it's not just all over, but things look like the might get real ugly, real soon.
> 
> A divorce announcement on a *tuesday morning* spells D-R-A-M-A, let's be honest.




Plus the fact that someone already "leaked" to tmz that Brad smokes and drinks too much and that it was one reason why they divorcing.....


----------



## lvstratus

Bagisa said:


> What I'm saying is, it seems Angie spends more time with the kids as the primary caretaker. That could explain her custody request. Not saying one is a better parent, but it seems obvious which one spends more time with them.


But how can you say she spends more time with the kids? Maybe it is true, I don't know, you don't know...but I don't think it is wise to say that just because there are more photos of her with them.
As many say, Angelina is very clever in the way she deals with the paparazzi. It is clear to me that whenever she has something new to promote, or some negative news comes out, in that period of time there will be lots of news pictures of her with the kids. Does she call the paparazzi? I do think so...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

In the vast majority of families the mother is going to be the primary care giver.


----------



## tweegy

TMZ says : "_Our sources say, Angelina became “fed up” with Brad’s consumption of weed and possibly alcohol, and mixed with what she believes is ‘an anger problem’ became dangerous for the children._”


----------



## gazoo

I think what we've been allowed to see (pap pictures with kids, etc) is very skewed. Both are masters at press/publicity. The only thing I feel is certain is that she's gunning for him. We may never know the true reason. 

I'm not surprised they're divorcing. I AM surprised they didn't announce it jointly, with the ubiquitous "we'll always be family, please respect our privacy" comment that many celebrities use. With the recent speculation concerning her political ambitions, this balls out approach of hers against him, insinuating he's done something to the kids, is even more surprising to me. 

In the Marion thread they're saying she's newly pregnant, cue the 'Brad's the daddy' speculation.


----------



## Bagisa

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> In the vast majority of families the mother is going to be the primary care giver.



In America? When both parents also work outside of the house?? In 2016???


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gazoo said:


> I think what we've been allowed to see (pap pictures with kids, etc) is very skewed. Both are masters at press/publicity. The only thing I feel is certain is that she's gunning for him. We may never know the true reason.
> 
> I'm not surprised they're divorcing. I AM surprised they didn't announce it jointly, with the ubiquitous "we'll always be family, please respect our privacy" comment that many celebrities use. With the recent speculation concerning her political ambitions, this balls out approach of hers against him, insinuating he's done something to the kids, is even more surprising to me.
> 
> In the Marion thread they're saying she's newly pregnant, cue the 'Brad's the daddy' speculation.



I agree that the lack of joint announcement is surprising, especially for a couple of their stature. She seems really pissed. And OMG if the last bit is true


----------



## gazoo

Bagisa said:


> In America? When both parents also work outside of the house?? In 2016???



Depends what state you're in. Where I live, it's automatically 50/50 joint physical unless one parent is deemed "unfit" and you really have to have proof of egregious behavior to change that. Regardless of how young the kids are. It's a nightmare when they're really little, at least it was for me.


----------



## scarlet555

pictures pictures, they are staged, so can't say she spends more time with the kids based on photos.


----------



## Deco

Bagisa said:


> In America? When both parents also work outside of the house?? In 2016???


Based on my observation, which admittedly is not universal, I'd say this is still the case in the US in 2016.  And you'd be surprised given the pool of people my observation is based on: Professional women in the legal field, high achieving both in education and career, long crazy work days, including weekends, juggling multiple clients, firm administration obligations, community service, networking, business development, primary breadwinner for their family, and they _still_ tend to be primary care givers for the children.  They attend the PTA meetings, take the kids to events, clubs, research and sign them up for camps, take them to the hospital, and generally tend to the children's needs more than the fathers, even fathers with unstressful jobs who work from home.  Of course there are exceptions everywhere, but all the high achieving full time working moms I know are also high achieving on the parenting front.


----------



## tweegy

Well one thing is certain she's pissed. The truth will come out eventually...This gonna be some drama-lama.. and If the Marion rumors are true well...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Bagisa said:


> In America? When both parents also work outside of the house?? In 2016???



Yes, definitely. Agree with Decophile. 



Decophile said:


> Based on my observation, which admittedly is not universal, I'd say this is still the case in the US in 2016.  And you'd be surprised given the pool of people my observation is based on: Professional women in the legal field, high achieving both in education and career, long crazy work days, including weekends, juggling multiple clients, firm administration obligations, community service, networking, business development, primary breadwinner for their family, and they _still_ tend to be primary care givers for the children.  They attend the PTA meetings, take the kids to events, clubs, research and sign them up for camps, take them to the hospital, and generally tend to the children's needs more than the fathers, even fathers with unstressful jobs who work from home.  Of course there are exceptions everywhere, but all the high achieving full time working moms I know are also high achieving on the parenting front.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

clydekiwi said:


> Looks like karma got brad for what he did to jennifer.  Lol I just heard on the radio that brad don't like what angelina does with the hard boiled eggs.



What a such reason is that [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## myown

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Plus the fact that someone already "leaked" to tmz that Brad smokes and drinks too much and that it was one reason why they divorcing.....


a while ago he made a movie in Germany and with german actors and they went out one night. they said he drunk way too much and there were photos how he had to be carried into a car because he was too drucket to walk himself


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> a while ago he made a movie in Germany and with german actors and they went out one night. they said he drunk way too much and there were photos how he had to be carried into a car because he was too drucket to walk himself



I'm also seeing in more than one story now that it was about his drinking, his drinking around the kids and his drunken behavior towards the kids. Eeeep not good!


----------



## guccimamma

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> In the vast majority of families the mother is going to be the primary care giver.



yes, but this family is anything but usual.  i suspect it is 50% nanny time....35% angelina....15% brad

i bet angie runs the show, and that is why she should have full  primary custody.  brad doesn't want full custody,  it's just not manageable.


----------



## Lounorada

tweegy said:


> I'm just waiting for ppl to completely lose their minds over this...


Yep!


----------



## Alexenjie

I hate to see this turn into an ugly circus. Hate to see Angie bad mouthing the father of their kids ... I never felt they should get married because their kids pressured or wanted them to have a wedding, that just never seemed like a strong reason, a reason of their own.

I did begin to suspect they were having trouble when it had seemed like so long since I had seen any pictures of Angie and Brad together but mostly I just figured they were both busy on separate projects


----------



## Rouge H

I agree, can't someone stay married in Hollywood? Anybody? 



lanasyogamama said:


> I always hoped they'd make it long term even if I knew it was unlikely.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> *Well... you lose 'em how you get 'em*. Brad cheated on Jennifer with Angelina, wouldn't be surprised if he cheated again.


Exactly. I wouldn't be surprised either.


berrydiva said:


> For me, I don't find any hollywood divorce announcement shocking no matter how long they've been married.


Agreed. I'm more surprised if Hollywood couples stay together (for good), rather than if they separate!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://www.people.com/article/brad-...olie-divorce?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag

*Brad Pitt Breaks Silence on Divorce from Angelina Jolie: 'What Matters Most Now Is the Well-Being of Our Kids'*



 

 




@JodiGug3
09/20/2016 AT 01:00 PM EDT

Brad Pitt has spoken out about his divorce from Angelina Jolie. 

In a statement released to PEOPLE, Pitt said his focus is on the "well-being of our kids." 

"I am very saddened by this, but what matters most now is the well-being of our kids," he said in the statement. "I kindly ask the press to give them the space they deserve during this challenging time." 

Jolie filed for divorce from the actor, 52, on Monday after just two years of marriage, citing irreconcilable differences. 

Jolie also released a statement addressing the divorce: "This decision was made for the health of the family," the actress' attorney said. "She will not be commenting at this time, and asks that the family be given their privacy during this difficult time." 

According to court documents obtained by PEOPLE, Jolie has asked for physical custody of the couple's shared six children – Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Vivienne and Knox – and is requesting that Pitt be granted visitation rights. 

"Both Brad and Angelina care very much about their kids and there is sadness on both sides," a source close to the situation tells PEOPLE. 

Another source close to the couple told PEOPLE: "The divorce is a complete shock. They have definitely spent more time apart this year, but it's still a shock. They just celebrated their wedding anniversary together." 

The documents state that the couple have been separated since Sept. 15.

 

 

https://go.babbel.com/engmag-a72-in...o+Integrate+Language+Learning+Into+Daily+Life


----------



## mkr

minimom said:


> She only wants Brad to have visitation and not joint custody.    Very interesting.


That's what I would want if I was getting a divorce.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why isn't this shocking to some people? I am curious.


They are celebrities.  Very very few celebrities make it.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 12 year-long relationship and people are still not surprised? What's the cut off point, 20 years?


I thought it was 10.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> That's what I would want if I was getting a divorce.



i have teenagers, i'd be happy to share custody... i'd want full custody of the dogs.


----------



## mkr

I don't remember a lot about Jolie, but I remember when she was pretty wild and crazy.  I mean mentally unstable crazy.  

On a side note, I'd probably be drinking ALL.THE.TIME. if I had six children.


----------



## tweegy

I think he gave a mature response considering she filed and dragged him a bit lol


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> I think he gave a mature response considering she filed and dragged him a bit lol


Does America still adore Brad?  I think they forgave him for dumping Jen, but I don't follow him/them.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Tmz seems to be leaning towards Angelina's side probably cuz she got to them first. How long will that last before they start pulling the same stunt they did with Johnny/Amber


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I don't remember a lot about Jolie, but I remember when she was pretty wild and crazy.  I mean mentally unstable crazy.
> 
> On a side note, I'd probably be drinking ALL.THE.TIME. if I had six children.


She was unstable as a young person from what I remember reading. Billy Bob and vials of his blood around her neck etc. What really disturbed me most about her past is that she tortured animals. As an animal lover I found that very disturbing and indicative of a cruel personality.


----------



## mkr

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Tmz seems to be leaning towards Angelina's side probably cuz she got to them first. How long will that last before they start pulling the same stunt they did with Johnny/Amber


I don't know if they'll be on the attack like they were with Amber/Johnny.  Angie/Brad are way more respected.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Does America still adore Brad?  I think they forgave him for dumping Jen, but I don't follow him/them.


Dunno..

But my opinion of him dropped for me after he got with Angie. They seemed so smuggy. And he seemed more douchy than before if that makes sense. He doesnt seem to have a personality of his own. He seems to get lost with who hes with.. eg the Gwen/Brad matching hairdos LOL


----------



## tweegy

LOL!

And thus it begins!!!

http://pagesix.com/2016/09/20/angel...rivate-eye-uncovered-marion-cotillard-affair/


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Meh, I never liked him with Jen as I am not a fan of the lady. But that seems to be an unpopular opinion here.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> She was unstable as a young person from what I remember reading. Billy Bob and vials of his blood around her neck etc. What really disturbed me most about her past is that she tortured animals. As an animal lover I found that very disturbing and indicative of a cruel personality.


Oh I thought you were going to mention how she lip locked her own brother at the Oscars.


----------



## mkr

clydekiwi said:


> Looks like karma got brad for what he did to jennifer.  Lol I just heard on the radio that brad don't like what angelina does with the hard boiled eggs.


Wait what???


----------



## StopHammertime

Waiting to see why they divorced. Didn't even know about it until I was scrolling through Instagram and saw a million pictures of Jennifer Aniston laughing and wondered what was up [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] already seen the speculation that he cheated, would not be shocked.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She used to have a crazy past, which she's been open about. But she's seemed to have calmed down quite a bit, especially since adopting Maddox.


----------



## SakuraSakura

legaldiva said:


> A caftan and ballet flats are such a terrible combo.



It doesn't resemble a kaftan IMO. It looks like some sort of oversized shawl haphazardly thrown over her like a tarp. Kaftans are gorgeous with jeans and low heels.


----------



## tweegy

IMO Angie shouldn't be quick to start the drug abuse stories given her reputation.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She used to have a crazy past, which she's been open about. But she's seemed to have calmed down quite a bit, especially since adopting Maddox.


She still has it in her to be crazy.  And cruel.  Brad needs to change his locks.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> She still has it in her to be crazy.  And cruel.  Brad needs to change his locks.


Please, all she has to do to break him is flush his weed stash...


----------



## clydekiwi

mkr said:


> Wait what???



Haha I think they were joking


----------



## bisousx

tweegy said:


> Please, all she has to do to break him is flush his weed stash...



LOL


----------



## clydekiwi

Chagall said:


> She was unstable as a young person from what I remember reading. Billy Bob and vials of his blood around her neck etc. What really disturbed me most about her past is that she tortured animals. As an animal lover I found that very disturbing and indicative of a cruel personality.



She tortured animals?


----------



## bisousx

I'm not siding with Brad. No way. He (*allegedly) cheated on Jen, then (*allegedly) cheated on Angie. He's no prize. The kids deserve better than a hard partying father.


----------



## legaldiva

SakuraSakura said:


> It doesn't resemble a kaftan IMO. It looks like some sort of oversized shawl haphazardly thrown over her like a tarp. Kaftans are gorgeous with jeans and low heels.



Can you post a photo of what you mean by a caftan with jeans & low heels?  I was using this as my definition:




It's the photo of a caftan in Wikipedia's definition, but they've been wrong before.


----------



## legaldiva

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaftan


----------



## bisousx

legaldiva said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaftan


Do you watch Real Housewives of BH?

http://www.bravotv.com/sites/nbcubr...-dubai.jpg?itok=e-Hf-jrF&timestamp=1458938472

I loved their caftans.


----------



## mkr

How many of the six did Brad actually father?  Just curious.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> Oh I thought you were going to mention how she lip locked her own brother at the Oscars.


Maybe I was trying to forget that lol.


----------



## Chagall

clydekiwi said:


> She tortured animals?


I read that as a young teen she did.


----------



## Ladybug09

Just saw this on TMZ. The are divorcing...


----------



## mkr

clydekiwi said:


> She tortured animals?


She wore a blood necklace.   I'm gonna guess yes she tortured animals.


----------



## Chagall

Chagall said:


> I read that as a young teen she did.


Just googled it and she admitted to killing her pets when she was younger.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

mkr said:


> I don't know if they'll be on the attack like they were with Amber/Johnny.  Angie/Brad are way more respected.


They might remain team Angie since her lawyer is Laura Wasser, same lawyer that represented Johnny and same one they drool over on the show


----------



## Chagall

Well Jennifer, how's your day going lol.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> How many of the six did Brad actually father?  Just curious.


Three. The twins and an older daughter Shiloh.


----------



## Ladybug09

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Jamie Lee Curtis on The View this AM, discussing how awful it is to be the child of famous, divorcing parents.



That was great what she had to say. You could hear the emotion in her voice even til this day.


----------



## horse17

IMO, she deserves it....ya just don't go after someone elses guy..period.


----------



## DesigningStyle

What an interesting read from *C Metz-Longinette Gahring on Facebook:*

"I have one eyebrow at half-staff to see how hysterical celeb-watchers get over this. Can't imagine why anyone would be surprised. Before anyone reads the below and thinks me terribly judgemental, consider that I'm speaking/writing in general, and what has been seen - even "put out there" by the people concerned themselves - is extreme. Extremism is not often a template for happiness.

1. Pitt and Jolie have been together for 12 years (Coupled for 10, married for 2). 
That's nearly an "age" (like "the Stone Age", "the Bronze Age") for couples in Hollywood. Just about everything in Hollywood, especially people, is considered disposable, fungible.

2. Their "foundation" was extramarital.
No sanctimoniousness here, just the fact that permanence does tend to have a direct relationship to beginnings and foundations. If something begins with lies, lies usually continue. Jolie had a track record of relationships with costars. (She married three of them.)

3. "Bad Habits":
Pitt enjoys herb. Has since his days at Mizzou. Alcohol as well. (Even with a battalion of servants, kids can harsh your mellow, if you're into that sort of thing.). His consumption is alleged to be greater than the occasional doob partaken with a glass of Merlot and "The Best of Led Zeppelin"; in fact, the opposite (anger issues) has been alleged. Jennifer Aniston famously commented that Pitt is "missing a sensitivity chip". Sensitivity is usually considered de rigueur in relationships, especially with children.

Jolie has a long history of things that don't exactly scream "blissful mental health" - she's on record with her feelings about causing/receiving pain, interest in knives, blood, the "challenge" of new/attached men, depression, guilt issues... God bless her, it sounds like she has a full plate and a heavy load. She also has a long record of "burning hot and fast". Like a fire, whatever she's involved in, is consuming, but also like a fire, it doesn't last long, much less forever. She even has a tattoo that echoes this: "Quod Me Nutrit, Me Destruit" ("That Which Feeds Me, Consumes [Destroys] Me").

4. No home.
The Jolie-Pitts, their six children and a literal battalion of servants are seemingly always on the go. They have no "residence of record", no "home" as we peons think of one, where they live for extended periods of time. (They don't even "rotate residences" in a pattern like the Royal Family.). They move from place to place. This might sound "fun", but kids, in general, relish stability. It's true that the "rich live differently" (especially the super-rich), but most maintain residences and their kids attend schools, etc.

5. High Profile, High Stress, Constant Working Lives
Jolie appears always to be working, on something or another. I give her much credit for being very involved in humanitarian efforts. I certainly felt for her as she deeply mourned her beloved mother, and then faced a double mastectomy herself. But she's like a candle with wicks not just burning at both ends, but everywhere, and it shows. Once glowing and beautiful, she now looks haggard and haunted, frighteningly underweight and exhausted. Something has to give: movie projects, writing, directing, training, traveling, humanitarian and charitable projects, plus being any sort of presence at all in the lives of *six* children *and* a husband? There aren't enough hours in any day.

It as always Pitt who was given "credit" for being most interested in kids and the family life. His career has slowed (albeit perhaps only in comparison to the scores of projects, movie and otherwise, in which Jolie is involved). Interesting that it is Jolie who files for divorce, AND who seeks primary custody."


----------



## purly

Proving that you can be one of the kindest, most accomplished, and most beautiful women in the world, and the wrong dude will still cheat on you.


----------



## mkr

purly said:


> Proving that you can be one of the kindest, most accomplished, and most beautiful women in the world, and the wrong dude will still cheat on you.


I never thought she was kind.  She may do humanitarian deeds but that doesn't mean you are kind in general.  I kind of always thought she had this dark side where if he gets p!ssed she will burn your house down with you in it.

As for Brad, he's another Johnny Depp.  Most love him.  I think he's dumb as a box of rocks and just wants to get high and go with the flow.  Just my opinion.


----------



## Aminamina

Proving nothing. Que sera, sera...


----------



## TC1

I think that deep down, she's still a little crazy. Back in the beginning he was attracted to that type of crazy after being with the "good girls" (Gwenyth, Jennifer). They've both changed, the fun is over. So to speak.


----------



## shaurin

Decophile said:


> Based on my observation, which admittedly is not universal, I'd say this is still the case in the US in 2016.  And you'd be surprised given the pool of people my observation is based on: Professional women in the legal field, high achieving both in education and career, long crazy work days, including weekends, juggling multiple clients, firm administration obligations, community service, networking, business development, primary breadwinner for their family, and they _still_ tend to be primary care givers for the children.  They attend the PTA meetings, take the kids to events, clubs, research and sign them up for camps, take them to the hospital, and generally tend to the children's needs more than the fathers, even fathers with unstressful jobs who work from home.  Of course there are exceptions everywhere, but all the high achieving full time working moms I know are also high achieving on the parenting front.



Couldn't agree more.  When my day ends at my law firm I go right into mommy mode when I get home.  And my husband gets to relax.  Although we are unconventional in the sense that I work full time and he works part time staying home with the kids 2 days a week.  I feel like the _expectation_ is just still there that the mom is more suited to be the primary care giver regardless of who works where and makes how much money.


----------



## littlerock

Good lord, just catching up. I can't say that I am surprised.. just in the way that it was announced. Sad for the kids, but I'm sure they'll be ok.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> I never thought she was kind.  She may do humanitarian deeds but that doesn't mean you are kind in general.  I kind of always thought she had this dark side where if he gets p!ssed she will burn your house down with you in it.
> 
> As for Brad, he's another Johnny Depp.  Most love him.  I think he's dumb as a box of rocks and just wants to get high and go with the flow.  Just my opinion.



I agree. I don't see her as being particularly kind nor evil. She has used her looks to get whatever she wants, whether it was men, roles, etc. She balances the self-serving aspects of her personality by being generous and charitable in other ways. I'll give her credit for that much.

Frankly, I think she outgrew him. She's in her 40s and maybe she's developing a mature outlook. That's something Brad will probably never achieve.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Who gets Anne Curry in the divorce?


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Blah, I've never care for either of them so  Whatevs. I do feel bad for the children, they are the only innocent ones in this situation.

OT but I saw a semi recent pic of Brad somewhere and  He's aging like a banana.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

It's crazy that she is putting his substance abuse problems out when she has problems with it as well.


----------



## horse17

yes, I feel bad for children in any situation like this..but, seriously...those kids (adopted) are extremely lucky and in a much better situation than they ever would have been had they not been adopted...


----------



## Alexenjie

The blood vials that she and Billie Bob wore had his blood in hers and vice versa, not animal blood. I find it horrible that she killed/tortured animals in her youth, I was not aware of that.

I don't wish for bad things for Brad or Angie, some people are married when they meet someone who is more suited for them (at the time obviously). I don't think the punishment for that should be bad relationship karma for forever. People can and do change all the time. Sometimes people grow apart and not together, it doesn't necessarily mean they are horrible people. I hope they are able to have a civil divorce, especially for their children's sake.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Whoa. Whoa. Whoa.

Going to be a interesting Fall.


----------



## bag-mania

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's crazy that she is putting his substance abuse problems out when she has problems with it as well.



It is but I'm guessing with two such well known celebrities it is critical to try to win the public relations war. She's the one initiating the divorce so she is going to want everyone to believe she had no other choice. I expect Brad's people will have some kind of follow-up accusation to represent his side soon. Get your popcorn ready!


----------



## terebina786

Brklynjuice87 said:


> It's crazy that she is putting his substance abuse problems out when she has problems with it as well.


I know right? But she can't really play the cheating card because she won't gain any sympathy for it.

Also, I'm not shocked either.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Blah, I've never care for either of them so  Whatevs. I do feel bad for the children, they are the only innocent ones in this situation.
> 
> OT but I saw a semi recent pic of Brad somewhere and  *He's aging like a banana*.


#dead

I'm stealing that!!!


----------



## mkr

Is it possible she's doing drugs now?  And that might explain how skinny she is?


----------



## White Orchid

There's over 6 thousand comments in the Daily Fail.  Good God!


----------



## KDD

http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/20/brad-pitt-anger-angelina-jolie-divorce-weed/

BRAD PITT
ANGELINA'S ANGER CLAIMS ARE BS
He's NOT a Dangerous Dad


----------



## Chagall

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Blah, I've never care for either of them so  Whatevs. I do feel bad for the children, they are the only innocent ones in this situation.
> 
> OT but I saw a semi recent pic of Brad somewhere and  He's aging like a banana.


A banana in a funny little hat.


----------



## tulipfield

horse17 said:


> IMO, she deserves it....ya just don't go after someone elses guy..period.



Let's not forget it takes two to tango.  Where's his comeuppance?



littlerock said:


> Good lord, just catching up. I can't say that I am surprised.. just in the way that it was announced. Sad for the kids, but I'm sure they'll be ok.



The impact of divorce can last a lifetime, especially for young children.  I don't think we can dismiss the effects on them so easily.


----------



## tweegy

tulipfield said:


> Let's not forget it takes two to tango.  Where's his comeuppance?
> 
> 
> 
> The impact of divorce can last a lifetime, especially for young children.  I don't think we can dismiss the effects on them so easily.


Exactly, I dont get why people always blame the OW when the guy has a equal part. They both had it coming.


----------



## poopsie

You can always see the end from the beginning..................................................



sad that this time there are kids in the mix


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

tweegy said:


> Exactly, I dont get why people always blame the OW when the guy has a equal part. They both had it coming.



I don't consider it equal part. Brad was the one who was married and cheated. It's his wrongdoing.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> Just googled it and she admitted to killing her pets when she was younger.


Wha! I never even knew that...wtf


Chagall said:


> Well Jennifer, how's your day going lol.


LOL!







DesigningStyle said:


> What an interesting read from *C Metz-Longinette Gahring on Facebook:*
> 
> "I have one eyebrow at half-staff to see how hysterical celeb-watchers get over this. Can't imagine why anyone would be surprised. Before anyone reads the below and thinks me terribly judgemental, consider that I'm speaking/writing in general, and what has been seen - even "put out there" by the people concerned themselves - is extreme. Extremism is not often a template for happiness.
> 
> 1. Pitt and Jolie have been together for 12 years (Coupled for 10, married for 2).
> That's nearly an "age" (like "the Stone Age", "the Bronze Age") for couples in Hollywood. Just about everything in Hollywood, especially people, is considered disposable, fungible.
> 
> 2. Their "foundation" was extramarital.
> No sanctimoniousness here, just the fact that permanence does tend to have a direct relationship to beginnings and foundations. If something begins with lies, lies usually continue. Jolie had a track record of relationships with costars. (She married three of them.)
> 
> 3. "Bad Habits":
> Pitt enjoys herb. Has since his days at Mizzou. Alcohol as well. (Even with a battalion of servants, kids can harsh your mellow, if you're into that sort of thing.). His consumption is alleged to be greater than the occasional doob partaken with a glass of Merlot and "The Best of Led Zeppelin"; in fact, the opposite (anger issues) has been alleged. Jennifer Aniston famously commented that Pitt is "missing a sensitivity chip". Sensitivity is usually considered de rigueur in relationships, especially with children.
> 
> Jolie has a long history of things that don't exactly scream "blissful mental health" - she's on record with her feelings about causing/receiving pain, interest in knives, blood, the "challenge" of new/attached men, depression, guilt issues... God bless her, it sounds like she has a full plate and a heavy load. She also has a long record of "burning hot and fast". Like a fire, whatever she's involved in, is consuming, but also like a fire, it doesn't last long, much less forever. She even has a tattoo that echoes this: "Quod Me Nutrit, Me Destruit" ("That Which Feeds Me, Consumes [Destroys] Me").
> 
> 4. No home.
> The Jolie-Pitts, their six children and a literal battalion of servants are seemingly always on the go. They have no "residence of record", no "home" as we peons think of one, where they live for extended periods of time. (They don't even "rotate residences" in a pattern like the Royal Family.). They move from place to place. This might sound "fun", but kids, in general, relish stability. It's true that the "rich live differently" (especially the super-rich), but most maintain residences and their kids attend schools, etc.
> 
> 5. High Profile, High Stress, Constant Working Lives
> Jolie appears always to be working, on something or another. I give her much credit for being very involved in humanitarian efforts. I certainly felt for her as she deeply mourned her beloved mother, and then faced a double mastectomy herself. But she's like a candle with wicks not just burning at both ends, but everywhere, and it shows. Once glowing and beautiful, she now looks haggard and haunted, frighteningly underweight and exhausted. Something has to give: movie projects, writing, directing, training, traveling, humanitarian and charitable projects, plus being any sort of presence at all in the lives of *six* children *and* a husband? There aren't enough hours in any day.
> 
> It as always Pitt who was given "credit" for being most interested in kids and the family life. His career has slowed (albeit perhaps only in comparison to the scores of projects, movie and otherwise, in which Jolie is involved). Interesting that it is Jolie who files for divorce, AND who seeks primary custody."



Forgot he's a weed head. Yep, if he uses excessive it can alter a person.


----------



## horse17

its BOTH their faults imo.....I consider her cheating as well..with a married guy......


----------



## tweegy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't consider it equal part. Brad was the one who was married and cheated. It's his wrongdoing.


Yes, but its not like Angelina didn't know the man was married. So IMO equal blame.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree there is fault on the part of the non-married party too, but I definitely don't weight it equally.


----------



## kateincali

Chagall said:


> Just googled it and she admitted to killing her pets when she was younger.



Not intentionally.

Those articles came after a video was released of her talking about her childhood pets dying. She dyed a mouse blue and took a hamster into a bath with her, and left a lizard outside too long - she didn't bash their heads in with a hammer or intentionally harm them. If anything, her parents obviously didn't teach her how to properly care for pets.

I don't particularly care or feel a desire to defend Angelina, I just happened to see the video years back.


----------



## tweegy

faith_ann said:


> Not intentionally.
> 
> Those articles came after a video was released of her talking about her childhood pets dying. She dyed a mouse blue and took a hamster into a bath with her, and left a lizard outside too long - she didn't bash their heads in with a hammer or intentionally harm them. If anything, her parents obviously didn't teach her how to properly care for pets.
> 
> I don't particularly care or feel a desire to defend Angelina, I just happened to see the video years back.


Oh, thanks for clarifying cause I was getting a different interpretation. Phew. LOL


----------



## CobaltBlu

Been trying all day to drop in here! Thanks all.


----------



## tweegy

CobaltBlu said:


> Been trying all day to drop in here! Thanks all.


We had to start without you doll!


----------



## labelwhore04

mkr said:


> That's what I would want if I was getting a divorce.



Why? Does the dad not deserve to be in his kids life as much as the mom?


----------



## kateincali

tweegy said:


> Oh, thanks for clarifying cause I was getting a different interpretation. Phew. LOL



Angelina Jolie Stabbed Kittens for Fun, startling revelation tonight @ 10 

In the same video, she also said something about a dog eating a bird, and articles ran with "Angelina beat her dog."

Sometimes I think a majority of people are horrifically stupid.


----------



## Chagall

faith_ann said:


> Not intentionally.
> 
> Those articles came after a video was released of her talking about her childhood pets dying. She dyed a mouse blue and took a hamster into a bath with her, and left a lizard outside too long - she didn't bash their heads in with a hammer or intentionally harm them. If anything, her parents obviously didn't teach her how to properly care for pets.
> 
> I don't particularly care or feel a desire to defend Angelina, I just happened to see the video years back.


I read years ago that she tortured animals. I shocked me and I never forgot this.


----------



## mkr

labelwhore04 said:


> Why? Does the dad not deserve to be in his kids life as much as the mom?


It depends on the dad.  

Also, there are a lot of versions of shared custody.  Some moms get the kids 6 weeks, then dad 6 weeks.  I couldn't do that.


----------



## tweegy

faith_ann said:


> Angelina Jolie Stabbed Kittens for Fun, startling revelation tonight @ 10
> 
> In the same video, she also said something about a dog eating a bird, and articles ran with "Angelina beat her dog."
> 
> Sometimes I think a majority of people are horrifically stupid.


what in the heck


----------



## kateincali

Chagall said:


> I read years ago that she tortured animals. I shocked me and I never forgot this.



I read something years ago about Richard Gere and gerbils, but, you know, facts. 

For anyone thinking that was random
www.villagevoice.com/blogs/richard-gere-finally-addresses-gerbil-rumor-and-changes-it-6378944


----------



## pukasonqo

horse17 said:


> IMO, she deserves it....ya just don't go after someone elses guy..period.



Takes two to tango, brad is as guilty as angelina plus he is the one who was married
Why do people insist on giving brad a pass? Is not like angelina kidnapped him!


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> what in the heck


Google AJ admits to abusing pets. Disturbing!


----------



## Chagall

faith_ann said:


> I read something years ago about Richard Gere and gerbils, but, you know, facts.
> 
> For anyone thinking that was random
> www.villagevoice.com/blogs/richard-gere-finally-addresses-gerbil-rumor-and-changes-it-6378944


It is not really an urban legend with her. Like the article said 'skipping through life leaving a trail of dead animals is proof of idiocy.


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't consider it equal part. Brad was the one who was married and cheated. It's his wrongdoing.


I knew a girl who's husband cheated on her.  She made up with the husband but smashed the other woman's windshield.

It's his fault and his alone.  The other woman can want any man she wants.  It's all his fault.

Although to be honest, I don't know how one resists Angelina Jolie, especially back then.  She was at the height of her hotness and they had sex scenes.  It was a recipe for disaster.  As Chris Rock said, "I ain't sayin it's alright, but I understand."


----------



## kateincali

Chagall said:


> It is not really an urban legend with her. Like the article said 'skipping through life leaving a trail of dead animals is proof of idiocy.



Video



She does say something about trying to kill a snake, but the audio fades and the clip is cut so who knows the context.


----------



## zen1965

What I find disturbing is that any obscure scource is apparently taken utterly serious by some. If you can google it, it must be real. What is it going to be next? Before adopting Maddox she made human sacrifices and had small babies for breakfast? Crikey.
I feel for their kids. This is tough and very sad for them.


----------



## horse17

tweegy said:


> Yes, but its not like Angelina didn't know the man was married. So IMO equal blame.


exactly!..do I think she deserves the worst in life because of that?..no..but, sorry,


pukasonqo said:


> Takes two to tango, brad is as guilty as angelina plus he is the one who was married
> Why do people insist on giving brad a pass? Is not like angelina kidnapped him!


oh..ITA.. no way im giving him a pass....its equal imho..


----------



## sydgirl

Swanky said:


> I'm more surprised that people are surprised.


Same...

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chagall

faith_ann said:


> Video
> 
> 
> 
> She does say something about trying to kill a snake, but the audio fades and the clip is cut so who knows the context.



What did that interview prove? After seeing it I am convinced she is capable of it. She seems weird.


----------



## kateincali

Chagall said:


> What did that interview prove? After seeing it I am convinced she is capable of it. She seems weird.



I'm not here to convince you of anything. The video's just there for anyone with a spare 7 minutes and listening comprehension skills.


----------



## Chagall

horse17 said:


> exactly!..do I think she deserves the worst in life because of that?..no..but, sorry,
> 
> oh..ITA.. no way im giving him a pass....its equal imho..


Agree. He was married and she knew it. Equally guilty!


----------



## ManilaMama

While I do feel sorry for the kids, I am optimistic they can be alright if continuous guidance and care is given. 

People are resilient; even kids. 

My and my siblings are the product of a very nasty and high-profile divorce in our country. (My parents were in the limelight back in the day, eons ago). I saw some terrible things in our house. 

I finished schooling; graduated with honors and have a good career and a family and child of my own. 

My story is not unique. Many children of divorced families turn out ok. We adjust, we make do, we learn from our parent's actions. I am optimistic and prayerful that this brood of 6 will be ok. They will be what they will be.

Having said all that.. Let's have some adult talk.. PASS OVER THE POPCORN, GIRLLL. This looks like it be quite the show!!!


----------



## tweegy

ManilaMama said:


> While I do feel sorry for the kids, I am optimistic they can be alright if continuous guidance and care is given.
> 
> People are resilient; even kids.
> 
> My and my siblings are the product of a very nasty and high-profile divorce in our country. (My parents were in the limelight back in the day, eons ago). I saw some terrible things in our house.
> 
> I finished schooling; graduated with honors and have a good career and a family and child of my own.
> 
> My story is not unique. Many children of divorced families turn out ok. We adjust, we make do, we learn from our parent's actions. I am optimistic and prayerful that this brood of 6 will be ok. They will be what they will be.
> 
> Having said all that.. Let's have some adult talk.. PASS OVER THE POPCORN, GIRLLL. This looks like it be quite the show!!!


*pours drink and passes pop corn* 

Chile I am here for it all lol!


----------



## kkfiregirl

Decophile said:


> Based on my observation, which admittedly is not universal, I'd say this is still the case in the US in 2016.  And you'd be surprised given the pool of people my observation is based on: Professional women in the legal field, high achieving both in education and career, long crazy work days, including weekends, juggling multiple clients, firm administration obligations, community service, networking, business development, primary breadwinner for their family, and they _still_ tend to be primary care givers for the children.  They attend the PTA meetings, take the kids to events, clubs, research and sign them up for camps, take them to the hospital, and generally tend to the children's needs more than the fathers, even fathers with unstressful jobs who work from home.  Of course there are exceptions everywhere, but all the high achieving full time working moms I know are also high achieving on the parenting front.



Agree with this 1000% Definitely not universal, but certainly true about the US. We are a conservative nation & most Americans still view the children as primarily the mother's responsibility. Fathers taking care of their children is viewed as 'babysitting' or otherwise noteworthy. A group of mothers having a night out might receive comments like 'ooh, is it mommy's night off?' Pretty sure a group of fathers enjoying a beer wouldn't get that.


----------



## kkfiregirl

faith_ann said:


> I'm not here to convince you of anything. The video's just there for anyone with a spare 7 minutes and listening comprehension skills.



[emoji23][emoji108]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Bagisa said:


> In America? When both parents also work outside of the house?? In 2016???



Yes in the USA in 2016 - many working women know it as 'the second shift'


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> Agree with this 1000% Definitely not universal, but certainly true about the US. We are a conservative nation & most Americans still view the children as primarily the mother's responsibility. Fathers taking care of their children is viewed as 'babysitting' or otherwise noteworthy. A group of mothers having a night out might receive comments like 'ooh, is it mommy's night off?' Pretty sure a group of fathers enjoying a beer wouldn't get that.


Kinda off topic:
My daughter and her boyfriend got pregnant.  They moved in together and had the baby.  She's mostly with the baby, especially because she was off work for 3 months.  But her sister had an extra pro baseball ticket and asked her to go so she asked boyfriend to watch the baby.  He told me he had to babysit.!!

I asked him, "How do you babysit your own kid?"


----------



## GoGlam

Come on!!! Give us the dirt!!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> Kinda off topic:
> My daughter and her boyfriend got pregnant.  They moved in together and had the baby.  She's mostly with the baby, especially because she was off work for 3 months.  But her sister had an extra pro baseball ticket and asked her to go so she asked boyfriend to watch the baby.  He told me he had to babysit.!!
> 
> I asked him, "How do you babysit your own kid?"



And this is the younger generation, so clearly this attitude of mother being the primary caregiver is not going away anytime soon. 

When my husband takes care of our son on the weekends, he refers to it as 'helping me.' Say what??[emoji848]


----------



## mkr

I was lucky enough to be a stay at home mom for 12 years.  When we got married, we agreed that we didn't want day care and he would go to work and I would take care of the children.  But when he came home he helped ALOT with the kids and helping cook and clean.  He helped with everything.  I was very lucky.

I don't know where he came from, maybe another planet.  I have a fantastic husband.


----------



## BagBerry13

I totally buy that he cheated. Just not with Marion because that would mean I had to think less of her and I don't think she's that kind of person.
My compassion for their broken relationship is zero. You reap what you sow. He got into this relationship by cheating on his first (?) wife. It's called karma, b!tch. You lose your husband the way you got him.
Chelsea will have a field trip with this. She dragged them for years.


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> I was lucky enough to be a stay at home mom for 12 years.  When we got married, we agreed that we didn't want day care and he would go to work and I would take care of the children.  But when he came home he helped ALOT with the kids and helping cook and clean.  He helped with everything.  I was very lucky.
> 
> I don't know where he came from, maybe another planet.  I have a fantastic husband.



You are very lucky - your husband is a gem. Mine doesn't know how to make hard boiled eggs [emoji23][emoji23] 

Okay, back to the topic - don't want to be accused of leading the thread astray!!


----------



## kkfiregirl

BagBerry13 said:


> I totally buy that he cheated. Just not with Marion because that would mean I had to think less of her and I don't think she's that kind of person.
> My compassion for their broken relationship is zero. You reap what you sow. He got into this relationship by cheating on his first (?) wife. It's called karma, b!tch. You lose your husband the way you got him.
> Chelsea will have a field trip with this. She dragged them for years.



I still feel a little bad for Angie & what about the kids? Do you think they know how their parents got together?


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> I was lucky enough to be a stay at home mom for 12 years.  When we got married, we agreed that we didn't want day care and he would go to work and I would take care of the children.  But when he came home he helped ALOT with the kids and helping cook and clean.  He helped with everything.  I was very lucky.
> 
> I don't know where he came from, maybe another planet. *I have a fantastic husband*.




yes, you do. 

been a sahm since maternity leave,  now as teenagers....i see that they need the strong guidance of a father, almost more than me as a mother.  it is a mistake to cut a father from the lives of children, if he is willing/able/capable to parent.


----------



## emchhardy

I was really hoping that they two would last.  I thought they were magical - at least from all outward appearances.  It's sad, especially with that many kids involved.
Now...I'm really hoping there is no truth to these rumors about Marion C. and that she's not pregnant with his child. 
Best wishes to them though - hope this doesn't turn too ugly in the coming days, months, etc.


----------



## BagBerry13

kkfiregirl said:


> I still feel a little bad for Angie & what about the kids? Do you think they know how their parents got together?


I don't know how honest they were with their kids. And I mean Maddox is old enough to google the past of his parents if he's curious. As someone else mentioned, kids are pretty resilient. They will end up on the other side of this and survive it. With lots of years between it and a few therapy sessions (as rich people do) they'll be all right.


----------



## kkfiregirl

guccimamma said:


> yes, you do.
> 
> been a sahm since maternity leave,  now as teenagers....i see that they need the strong guidance of a father, almost more than me as a mother.  it is a mistake to cut a father from the lives of children, if he is willing/able/capable to parent.



True, but I'm sure she has her reasons, she seems like the kind of person who would do the right thing for her kids.


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> I still feel a little bad for Angie & what about the kids? Do you think they know how their parents got together?


I don't feel bad for Angie or Brad.  I think she has a really, really dark side and he may have bit off more than he can chew with her.  What is that saying?
You play you pay.
You reap what you sow.
Be careful what you wish for.

But I do feel for the children.  But maybe since they have no real home life and they are always separated it will work out for them.  They are probably used to someone always being gone.


----------



## kkfiregirl

BagBerry13 said:


> I don't know how honest they were with their kids. And I mean Maddox is old enough to google the past of his parents if he's curious. As someone else mentioned, kids are pretty resilient. They will end up on the other side of this and survive it. With lots of years between it and a few therapy sessions (as rich people do) they'll be all right.



True, it's hard to have problems, but I'm sure being rich makes those problems a bit easier! [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> I don't feel bad for Angie or Brad.  I think she has a really, really dark side and he may have bit off more than he can chew with her.  What is that saying?
> You play you pay.
> You reap what you sow.
> Be careful what you wish for.
> 
> But I do feel for the children.  But maybe since they have no real home life and they are always separated it will work out for them.  They are probably used to someone always being gone.



[emoji108][emoji1][emoji3]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hope Brad is Marion's baby daddy because I live for the #drama but she's way too hot and talented for him. The real question here is who would want to sleep with scraggly old unwashed Brad? It fits his pattern though. She's also a bit of a loon. She looks like a prettier, younger version of Angie too. He has a type.


----------



## guccimamma

oh, that would be so much fun. ^


----------



## BagBerry13

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I hope Brad is Marion's baby daddy because I live for the #drama but she's way too hot and talented for him. The real question here is who would want to sleep with scraggly old unwashed Brad? It fits his pattern though. *She's also a bit of a loon. *She looks like a prettier, younger version of Angie too. He has a type.


Who? Marion? That's a first that I hear that. What makes you think she's a loon?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagBerry13 said:


> Who? Marion? That's a first that I hear that. What makes you think she's a loon?



Because when she speaks she sounds nonsensical and absurd and she's a major tinhat who believes things like the moon landing was a hoax.


----------



## BagBerry13

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Because when she speaks she sounds nonsensical and absurd and she's a major tinhat who believes things like the moon landing was a hoax.


Yeah but that's old. People always drag that out. She also doesn't believe 9/11 was an accident which you will find a lot of people in Europe thinking that. At least I've met a lot of those. But after the backlash for that interview she has become very boring in English interviews because of that. She doesn't want any more trouble with the press. Hence she doesn't have an opinion anymore in interviews and always just gives vague, nondescript answers.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but that's old. People always drag that out. She also doesn't believe 9/11 was an accident which you will find a lot of people in Europe thinking that. At least I've met a lot of those. But after the backlash for that interview she has become very boring in English interviews because of that. She doesn't want any more trouble with the press. Hence she doesn't have an opinion anymore in interviews and always just gives vague, nondescript answers.



I think that's a good strategy for her.


----------



## BagBerry13

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think that's a good strategy for her.


Yeah but it makes life as a fan boring too. I'd like my actors to have a personality and not just be a bland canvas for their publicist to paint on. She's a bit more outspoken in French interviews though.
And given the standard for loons is pretty high with "certain" people wearing blood vials, killing animals and cheating. I don't consider a few conspiracy theories lunatic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but it makes life as a fan boring too. I'd like my actors to have a personality and not just be a bland canvas for their publicist to paint on. She's a bit more outspoken in French interviews though.
> And given the standard for loons is pretty high with "certain" people wearing blood vials, killing animals and cheating. I don't consider a few conspiracy theories lunatic.



It's more than a few conspiracy theories. She's said a bunch of nonsense on a lot of topics. She might just be stupid though.


----------



## BagBerry13

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> It's more than a few conspiracy theories. She's said a bunch of nonsense on a lot of topics. She might just be stupid though.


Depends on how you look at it and what you think about the topics. Also this was years ago when she was younger. Everyone gets the chance to change and evolve.


----------



## Luvbolide

mkr said:


> Kinda off topic:
> My daughter and her boyfriend got pregnant.  They moved in together and had the baby.  She's mostly with the baby, especially because she was off work for 3 months.  But her sister had an extra pro baseball ticket and asked her to go so she asked boyfriend to watch the baby.  He told me he had to babysit.!!
> 
> I asked him, "How do you babysit your own kid?"




I totally hear you on that - my goddaughter's father had to take care of her when her mom was out of town on business - not only did he call it "babysitting", but kept saying that the mom "owed him".  WTF?!?

Can't say I am a big fan of either Brad or Angie, but I do hope that the kids can get through this okay.  It is going to be hard and made all the worse by their parents' celebrity status and the 24 hour "news" cycle of tabloid press.


----------



## DesigningStyle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I hope Brad is Marion's baby daddy because I live for the #drama but she's way too hot and talented for him. The real question here is who would want to sleep with scraggly old unwashed Brad? It fits his pattern though. She's also a bit of a loon. She looks like a prettier, younger version of Angie too. He has a type.



Sorry, this Marion person is not even close to being as beautiful as Angelina was when she was younger or now.  She is way below Brad in the looks department.  She is a 6 or 7 on a scale of 1-10.


----------



## guccimamma

this is going to get goooood.  

i bet the paps are sitting outside jennifer anniston's house.


----------



## pinkfeet

Real karma doesnt really work like that and you wouldn't even see it or know about it in your life time ... so if you believe all you wrote Chelsea will have to sooth her friend Jen sometime soon since jen also cheated and broke up a relationship....

If find it so very sad so many people are happy or sound like  it that Angie is divorcing ... like she "deserves it " or something.. Its so crazy.


----------



## Luvbolide

DesigningStyle said:


> Sorry, this Marion person is not even close to being as beautiful as Angelina was when she was younger or now.  She is way below Brad in the looks department.  She is a 6 or 7 on a scale of 1-10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472004




Beauty is in the eye of the beholder - I think Marion is both pretty and she has a great deal of charm.  She certainly doesn't have the hard and unpleasant edge that Angie often displays.  Who cares what they look like, anyway. 

I also find Marion by far the better actress - she takes her projects very seriously and has been rumored to have been having an affair with a co-star (Fassbender) in the past.  Those rumors were false.  I think it is because she is good at creating that chemistry and acts her roles well.  Doesn't seem fair to me that so many fuel the rumor of an affair without any basis to believe it.  But maybe I get annoyed because I like Marion so much more than Angie - LOL!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagBerry13 said:


> Depends on how you look at it and what you think about the topics. Also this was years ago when she was younger. Everyone gets the chance to change and evolve.



She's still saying dumb stuff in more recent interviews. I like her much more on screen than off.


----------



## guccimamma

pinkfeet said:


> Real karma doesnt really work like that and you wouldn't even see it or know about it in your life time ... so if you believe all you wrote Chelsea will have to sooth her friend Jen sometime soon since jen also cheated and broke up a relationship....
> 
> If find it so very sad so many people are happy or sound like  it that Angie is divorcing ... like she "deserves it " or something.. Its so crazy.



i'm absolutely not happy,  but this is definitely interesting...the mysterious pregnancy adds a whole new dimension..  

could care less about anniston, but i'm sure they are camped outside her house.  

the kids will be fine.  maybe even better off.

i would love to see an angry angelina jolie, i bet she can really bring it.


----------



## alex9179

Except Angie. 
I'm not a fan of anyone, really, but my experiences have taught me to be open to the change that can sometimes occur in people's behavior.  It's doesn't happen a lot, and there is a natural caution, but things can be more positive overall.  I think it's a shame that poor decisions are never forgiven by the peanut gallery.  Eh.  We're human, even the "peanuts".

I'm not surprised but it would have been nice if they could have gone the distance and remained partners with the kids in the picture.  I just hope the kids don't end up dragged through their parents' mud.  Heaven knows they've had enough of that, already.

Edit: Maybe I can't quote yet, but my first words were in reference to "Everyone gets the chance to change and evolve."


----------



## White Orchid

I was away for an hour and this thread is going mad lol.  Kim must be seething


----------



## BagBerry13

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She's still saying dumb stuff in more recent interviews. I like her much more on screen than off.


Really? Because in recent months she hasn't given much interviews. And if you refer to the feminism quote, oh well, she's not the only one saying this kind of stuff.


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> i'm absolutely not happy,  but this is definitely interesting...the mysterious pregnancy adds a whole new dimension..
> 
> could care less about anniston, but i'm sure they are camped outside her house.
> 
> the kids will be fine.  maybe even better off.
> 
> i would love to see an angry angelina jolie, i bet she can really bring it.


Just curiously, how do you know the kids will be fine?  Surely every child is unique?

I say this as I have a friend who has 8 children and when her and hubby separated (they've since reconciled), the children all reacted differently.


----------



## alex9179

Our family was formed from adoption and there was a lot of reaction from the kids - when they lived with their biological parents and months later at our house.  They adapted.  I think that's part of guccimama's point.  It has definitely locked in some of their personality quirks, though.  One kid carries the  physical scars he inflicted upon himself during the whole mess.  I don't even want to think about how they'd react to us separating or divorcing, even though it happens to adoptive parents just like any others.  
I'm not meaning to single out the adopted kids, just that each kid will go through their own crap.  Some will likely end up ok and some may not.  The fact that every transgression each parent has had will blow up in the media certainly won't help the kids get through it!


----------



## lizmil

That seems ridiculous, They waited so long to marry, weird.


----------



## clydekiwi

White Orchid said:


> I was away for an hour and this thread is going mad lol.  Kim must be seething



Lol


----------



## berrydiva

I love how no matter the thread, Kim K is brought up. lol.


----------



## Glitterandstuds

berrydiva said:


> I love how no matter the thread, Kim K is brought up. lol.



It's ridiculous lol


----------



## purly

I do feel the need to point out that plenty of rich kids end up totally messed up, so money has never seemed like a real predictor of success to me. Sure, it's important, but only if the family actually uses it as a tool to ensure the success of their children.

They had sort of a strange family structure to begin with, so I suspect the kids will be able to adapt well to a divorce.

Although, I don't really know because I don't know them. It's all speculation.


----------



## deb68nc

I'm so shocked over this. I've followed their lives (via media, news etc) and I truly felt that these two were only for each other. No matter what. The kids wanted them to get married so bad and they finally did two years ago. I loved seeing them in interviews together when she underwent her surgeries and you could see the love in Brads eyes for her in an interview with Tom Brokaw. He even commented after the show that he really admired those two because he could see they were really genuine and not put on for the camera. For Angelina wanting full custody something went terribly wrong for I don't think she would keep them away from him unless deemed necessary. It's said he has anger and substance abuse and they didn't agree on parenting techniques. I admired them for they seemed so much more like regular people keeping away from the media and having a home full of kids living similar to ourselves. Apparently that was not the case. If two people love each other and there are disagreements on parenting etc they should have underwent counseling and tried to work it out. I guess we'll know more in the coming weeks and months I'm sure. I feel really Over this story..


----------



## kkfiregirl

lizmil said:


> That seems ridiculous, They waited so long to marry, weird.



I think they were waiting for gay people to have the same legal rights to marriage.


----------



## chinableu




----------



## blingbaby

I was devastated for Jennifer when Brad left for Angelina, but I do think Angelina and Brad made the most stunning celebrity couple.  If he has in fact left her because Marion is pregnant well I guess that is life in the Celeb World.  And Jennifer would have a mile wide smile on her face today. Such a shame for those beautiful kids.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Ack! I hate to admit the whole situation makes me smile. I am not into scadenfreude at all, so I dislike the feeling. 
Not 'team anniston'...but many things about Angelina have always raised the hairs on my neck....

Kissing your brother full on at the Oscars.
Animal torture: I have read it from several sources, heard it in videos from her own words. 
The W spread (July 2005): Before the divorce was even final, some say before Brad even told Jen, this layout was shot. I was in publishing at the time, I was told that the idea was Angelina's. Things happen; people fall in love, only someone cruel plans this kind of thing.
Back to the things happen: Before Jen, Laura Dern said, "I left our home to go and make a movie, and while I was away my boyfriend got married, and I never heard from him again." There were even more before them. As far back as when she was 16 and slept with her mother's lover (again, self admitted). Sleeping with/'stealing' others' So's is a pattern. One that, to me, screams lack of empathy/cruelty.

To me it's odd that she is trying to play the 'drug abuse' angle, when it's clear she has issues. The weight, the clammy skin, the history.

My! Goodness! I hate saying this....I hope all of this (and possible more) comes to light, especially since she threw down first.


----------



## bisousx

twinkle.tink said:


> Ack! I hate to admit the whole situation makes me smile. I am not into scadenfreude at all, so I dislike the feeling.
> Not 'team anniston'...but many things about Angelina have always raised the hairs on my neck....
> 
> Kissing your brother full on at the Oscars.
> Animal torture: I have read it from several sources, heard it in videos from her own words.
> The W spread (July 2005): Before the divorce was even final, some say before Brad even told Jen, this layout was shot. I was in publishing at the time, I was told that the idea was Angelina's. Things happen; people fall in love, only someone cruel plans this kind of thing.
> Back to the things happen: Before Jen, Laura Dern said, "I left our home to go and make a movie, and while I was away my boyfriend got married, and I never heard from him again." There were even more before them. As far back as when she was 16 and slept with her mother's lover (again, self admitted). Sleeping with/'stealing' others' So's is a pattern. One that, to me, screams lack of empathy/cruelty.
> 
> To me it's odd that she is trying to play the 'drug abuse' angle, when it's clear she has issues. The weight, the clammy skin, the history.
> 
> My! Goodness! I hate saying this....I hope all of this (and possible more) comes to light, especially since she threw down first.



I like Angelina a lot, mainly because she does a lot more for the world than most. But you're right. The things she has done to other women were cruel. I've never heard of the animal abuse until now but if it's true, I won't view her in the same way. 

Waiting for the drama to unfold. My bf swears Marion would never cheat on her man.


----------



## lilapot

twinkle.tink said:


> Ack! I hate to admit the whole situation makes me smile. I am not into scadenfreude at all, so I dislike the feeling.
> Not 'team anniston'...but many things about Angelina have always raised the hairs on my neck....
> 
> Kissing your brother full on at the Oscars.
> Animal torture: I have read it from several sources, heard it in videos from her own words.
> The W spread (July 2005): Before the divorce was even final, some say before Brad even told Jen, this layout was shot. I was in publishing at the time, I was told that the idea was Angelina's. Things happen; people fall in love, only someone cruel plans this kind of thing.
> Back to the things happen: Before Jen, Laura Dern said, "I left our home to go and make a movie, and while I was away my boyfriend got married, and I never heard from him again." There were even more before them. As far back as when she was 16 and slept with her mother's lover (again, self admitted). Sleeping with/'stealing' others' So's is a pattern. One that, to me, screams lack of empathy/cruelty.
> 
> To me it's odd that she is trying to play the 'drug abuse' angle, when it's clear she has issues. The weight, the clammy skin, the history.
> 
> My! Goodness! I hate saying this....I hope all of this (and possible more) comes to light, especially since she threw down first.



You mentioned animal abuse. i didnt know this about her so I googled it and found this. The video is not available anymore though. 

http://gawker.com/391692/young-angelina-jolies-greatest-sin-its-not-sm-or-heroin

This is appalling.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

faith_ann said:


> Not intentionally.
> 
> Those articles came after a video was released of her talking about her childhood pets dying. She dyed a mouse blue and took a hamster into a bath with her, and left a lizard outside too long - she didn't bash their heads in with a hammer or intentionally harm them. If anything, her parents obviously didn't teach her how to properly care for pets.
> 
> I don't particularly care or feel a desire to defend Angelina, I just happened to see the video years back.



I didn't bother to post the interview in full context, but yes. And the blood around her neck in 2000-2001 was Billy Bob's, he wore hers too. Not her pets. It's fascinating how her wild past is still all people know her by.  She is blamed for something she did as a TEEN and decades later, at 41, people still hold that against her.

All her years and years of humanitarian work, her helping the less fortunate, raising awareness on abused women, victims of violence, etc and all folks say is 'oh she's crazy, she wore blood she killed her pets she had an affair with one half of America's golden couple.'

Jen herself wrecked a home when she started dating Thereoux. But people like to skip over that, it seems.


----------



## Grande Latte

There's no need for attacks. I love Jennifer Aniston and I adore Jolie. 

Love is love, marriage is marriage. It's just really hard to be in a union with someone for all eternity. I saw their relationship ran its course and I was more surprised when they got married after 10 years together than I'm surprised that they are now divorcing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagBerry13 said:


> Depends on how you look at it and what you think about the topics. Also this was years ago when she was younger. Everyone gets the chance to change and evolve.



Everyone, except Angie, right? 

I agree, what people did years earlier should not haunt them for the rest of their life.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Brad is responsible for what he did to Jennifer in their marriage. As well as some of the nasty things he said after their divorce. What did he say? Something about smoking weed all of the time and just not being very into his own life- maybe he was bored, who knows! Well now the woman he is with is saying he is a drunk, a pot smoker, and needs anger management help. I can't help but recall all of the times that she looked like a cat who ate the creme and said he was all man, her wild side was just for him, and he was a great father. I think his looks are gone, it appears he doesn't know how to be faithful- I will be honest here- many women seem to still think he has "it", and I don't think he would have a problem getting another woman. I have thought for quite some time now- is he really even attracted to her any more? It's one thing to age, but to get all excited over skin and bones is quite another thing. While it might be great to kiss her beautiful face, the rest of her looks anything but sexy!!! I definitely wouldn't be shocked if he cheated!!! On the other hand Angie isn't lily white. Jen, Laura Dern, and I don't know who else would definitely say Angie doesn't have very high moral standards!
As a mother of 5, four of them grown, it is an entirely different thing to raise little ones than teens or tweens. From experience I can say people talk about fighting in their marriage about money, sex, and lack of communication- our biggest battle was how we raised our kids. Really kid. But that one child almost sealed the deal that we couldn't be together. So I really can believe that it is that bad over the kids. It still would never have happened that we wouldn't have shared custody. While we strongly disagreed, we were both good parents. Just very different styles.
I also think it's different to live their lifestyle when the kids are little. Sooner or later the kids are going to want a place where they have constant friends, maybe a boy/girl friend. I am not saying they don't make friends at their different homes, but when I was little the bond was as strong as it was because we were always there for each other. Not just some of the time.
I don't find either one of them appealing. I suppose if you have the money and fame you are supposed to act a little smug. I do think this, since I am not crazy about either of them and I obviously am basing this on the little I know about them. Which isn't much!!!! I would pick Brad to be the parent. Angie has 800 things going on all of the time- when is she even home? I rarely see her with the kids in the photo's where she appears to be loving or warm. I think too for her to have filed it the way she did and ask for sole physical custody( good luck with that!) that she is super pissed off about something. Almost every single couple announce's the end of the marriage together- and they don't have 6 kids to think about. I also know from experience with my son's divorce that you have to be bad- and I am talking really bad- to just get visitation in this day and age. I just do think even though he is a schmuck, Brad love's his kids and is a good dad. Angie handling this the way she is speaks to what kind of a mother she is. I feel so bad for the kids. I also think what this ugliness will do to them will make it much worse. It's not like she is a saint- I don't care how much humanitarian work she does. I think she is all about I don't get mad, I get even!!!!
I hope for the kids sake, she takes a deep breath and unless Brad has done some terrible things to the kids- she needs to put them first. Joint physical custody, especially with their careers and lifestyles would be good for the kids I would think. Even if someone doesn't think one of the parents is the best at parenting- unless they are abusive or neglect the kids, most kids would choose to be with both parents.


----------



## zen1965

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I didn't bother to post the interview in full context, but yes. And the blood around her neck in 2000-2001 was Billy Bob's, he wore hers too. Not her pets. It's fascinating how her wild past is still all people know her by.  She is blamed for something she did as a TEEN and decades later, at 41, people still hold that against her.
> 
> All her years and years of humanitarian work, her helping the less fortunate, raising awareness on abused women, victims of violence, etc and all folks say is 'oh she's crazy, she wore blood she killed her pets she had an affair with one half of America's golden couple.'
> 
> Jen herself wrecked a home when she started dating Thereoux. But people like to skip over that, it seems.



If possible, I would give this 100 likes.
The schadenfreude many seem to feel in light of this family of 8 breaking up is hugely off-putting.


----------



## lara0112

no such thing as a perfect couple....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> If possible, I would give this 100 likes.
> The schadenfreude many seem to feel in light of this family of 8 breaking up is hugely off-putting.



Thank you! 

It is. Especially how the woman in particular is villified to no end. Stuff from her teens is held against her now, and all the good she's done since, is conveniently forgotten, and people are joyous over the demise of a family. Ouch.

The Atlantic has a really good take on it:

*The Tabloids Know Who to Blame for the Jolie-Pitt Divorce*

*Divorce happens, and when it does the separation is almost always the result of some complicated combination of factors that are confusing to everyone involved—including the couple in question.*

*Except, apparently, in the case of the upcoming divorce between Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, who have been married for two years, but together for over a decade. Jolie, who filed the papers, may have cited that classically complicated cause, “irreconcilable differences”; the tabloids that have covered the union’s demise, however, don’t believe her. Instead, they are suggesting, there is one clear reason for the separation: the “Ang” in “Brangelina.”*

*The marriage failed? Blame the lady.*

*Here are some of the reasons the gossip rags have thus far cited for the separation:*

*Angelina drinks wine every night.*

*Angelina barely eats.*

*Angelina smokes constantly.*

*Angelina has had “many health scares,” leaving Brad “terrified.”*

*Angelina lost weight.*

*Angelina gained weight.*

*Angelina is too preoccupied with her humanitarian work to concentrate on her marriage.*

*Angelina isn’t attracted to Brad anymore.*

*Angelina is “feeling bad for thieving Brad Pitt from Jennifer Aniston” in the past.*

*Angelina is “intensely” jealous of Brad’s co-stars.*

*Angelina is suicidal.*

*Angelina is suicidal because she is intensely jealous of Brad’s co-stars.*

*Oh, but it’s not just Angelina who is at fault for the divorce, per the gossip sites. Pitt’s recent co-stars—women external to the marriage—have apparently had their role to play, as well.*

*Here are some of the other reasons thus far cited for the Pitt-Jolie divorce:*

*Marion Cotillard is a seductress.*

*Lizzy Caplan is a seductress.*

*Gwyneth Paltrow is a seductress.*

*Gwyneth Paltrow is a (dream-based!) seductress.*

*Largely absent from these blithe “explanations,” however, is the other half of the Jolie-Pitt marriage. TMZ’s summary did mention Pitt in its explanation—specifically, it cited “the way Brad was parenting the children”—but settled the blame for the union’s failure, ultimately, on the fact that Jolie “was extremely upset with his methods.” (The site also mentioned small offenses—Brad’s “consumption of weed and possibly alcohol”—that would not, short of everything else, seem to warrant Jolie’s marriage-ending anger.)*

*Here is one of the most regressive notions about marriage—that it is ultimately a woman’s responsibility to maintain it, whatever the cost.*
*Jolie, on the other hand, is—in all her manifestations—extremely present in the explanations for the marriage’s demise. Here she is, jealous. Here she is, unstable. Here she is, unhealthy. Here she is, over-devoted to humanitarian causes. Here she is, basically, being not much of a wife for poor Brad. And here, too, is one of the most regressive notions about marriage—that it is ultimately a woman’s responsibility to maintain it, whatever the context or cost—on display in 2016. Here is the Angel(ina) in the House, having failed in her duties.*

*And here, finally, is Brad—who may have had an affair, who may have been a bad parent, who may smoke a joint every now and then, who knows—cast by the tabloids as the hapless helpmeet. Brad, just being a dude, and just doing what dudes do. Brad, whose only crime is loving his wife too much. Brad, who is “just exhausted from spending so much energy trying to get [Angelina] to take better care of herself.” Because, after all, “it’s been hard to watch the woman he loves waste away.”*


----------



## dangerouscurves

clydekiwi said:


> Looks like karma got brad for what he did to jennifer.  Lol I just heard on the radio that brad don't like what angelina does with the hard boiled eggs.



W,w,w,what?!?!


----------



## Chagall

lilapot said:


> You mentioned animal abuse. i didnt know this about her so I googled it and found this. The video is not available anymore though.
> 
> http://gawker.com/391692/young-angelina-jolies-greatest-sin-its-not-sm-or-heroin
> 
> This is appalling.


This is appalling and the video is the one I was referring to that caused other posters to deride my comment.


----------



## ManilaMama

Not gonna lie.. I thought there would be more dirt by now.. 

I dare not Google or click on other websites. I don't want them to benefit from my clicks haha. I'm relying on you guys here to spill the goss. 

-cracks open new bottle of wine for the wait-


----------



## Chagall

twinkle.tink said:


> Ack! I hate to admit the whole situation makes me smile. I am not into scadenfreude at all, so I dislike the feeling.
> Not 'team anniston'...but many things about Angelina have always raised the hairs on my neck....
> 
> Kissing your brother full on at the Oscars.
> Animal torture: I have read it from several sources, heard it in videos from her own words.
> The W spread (July 2005): Before the divorce was even final, some say before Brad even told Jen, this layout was shot. I was in publishing at the time, I was told that the idea was Angelina's. Things happen; people fall in love, only someone cruel plans this kind of thing.
> Back to the things happen: Before Jen, Laura Dern said, "I left our home to go and make a movie, and while I was away my boyfriend got married, and I never heard from him again." There were even more before them. As far back as when she was 16 and slept with her mother's lover (again, self admitted). Sleeping with/'stealing' others' So's is a pattern. One that, to me, screams lack of empathy/cruelty.
> 
> To me it's odd that she is trying to play the 'drug abuse' angle, when it's clear she has issues. The weight, the clammy skin, the history.
> 
> My! Goodness! I hate saying this....I hope all of this (and possible more) comes to light, especially since she threw down first.


I have heard about the animal torture for years also from many sources! Repeatedly. I am sure it is true. It takes a high level of cruelty to hurt or lead to the death of a defenseless animal. And kissing her brother like that was way weird!


----------



## bag-princess

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> *Tons of places are reporting they had an affair *while filming their new movie.
> To clarify: Brad and Marion




yea - yesterday!  but almost everything i see as of early this morning is all about angie being upset about the way he was parenting the kids! 




Babydoll Chanel said:


> This link is more interesting...*.what did Brad do to the kids?!*






EXACTLY!!!   this makes no sense to me at all!  what was he doing that she just could not be in a marriage with him anymore because of it???


----------



## bag-princess

did anyone else see the reporter asking george cluney his thoughts on it and he said that was the first that he had even heard of it?  he honestly looked shocked to me and hit with it out of the blue!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> This is appalling and the video is the one I was referring to that caused other posters to deride my comment.



I'm not 'deriding' your comment, but it happened when she was SIX. That's not deriding, that's pointing out a fact.


----------



## Chagall

bag-princess said:


> yea - yesterday!  but almost everything i see as of early this morning is all about angie being upset about the way he was parenting the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!!   this makes no sense to me at all!  what was he doing that she just could not be in a marriage with him anymore because of it???





bag-princess said:


> yea - yesterday!  but almost everything i see as of early this morning is all about angie being upset about the way he was parenting the kids!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EXACTLY!!!   this makes no sense to me at all!  what was he doing that she just could not be in a marriage with him anymore because of it???





bag-princess said:


> did anyone else see the reporter asking george cluney his thoughts on it and he said that was the first that he had even heard of it?  he honestly looked shocked to me and hit with it out of the blue!


It seems odd that all of a sudden there is something about his parenting she can't tolerate. People's parenting methods don't usually change drastically. Maybe she is simply bored with him and wants to move on! Making it something he has done simplifies it for her.


----------



## mkr

Okay can someone please the hard boiled eggs comment?????


----------



## Chagall

I'm not on team Angie, Brad, or Jennifer. I do like Marion Cotillard though, and find it despicable that her name is being dragged through the mud too.


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> It seems odd that all of a sudden there is something about his parenting she can't tolerate. People's parenting methods don't usually change drastically. Maybe she is simply bored with him and wants to move on! Making it something he has done simplifies it for her.


I saw something about her referring to the health of her kids I think.  Perhaps he drinks a lot or smokes a lot of pot? Or, it's getting worse and worse as time's gone on?  If that's the case (and all we can do is speculate), I'd not want that around my children either.

I lived with a smoker my whole life and my doctor has told me my recent diagnosis of Asthma may be related to second-hand smoking.  Knowing what I know now, and remembering my childhood of walking into a room engulfed in cigarette smoke (70s/80s), I would never live with a smoker or allow my kid's health to be jeopardised.  You're a parent, your meant to protect your child from all harm.


----------



## bag-princess

Chagall said:


> It seems odd that all of a sudden there is something about his parenting she can't tolerate. People's parenting methods don't usually change drastically. Maybe she is simply bored with him and wants to move on! Making it something he has done simplifies it for her.




it is very odd to me that this is the supposed reason.  



and i am sooooo sick of these people talking about "karma"!!!  that same karma will come looking for them as they giggle and clap happily over the end of someone's marriage and break up of a family!  but for some reason they don't even consider that!


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> I'm not on team Angie, Brad, or Jennifer. I do like Marion Cotillard though, and find it despicable that her name is being dragged through the mud too.


They've even brought up Gwyneth.  

Angie saying things about Brad doing something bad with the kids is  a bad move.  Them divorcing is plenty tabloid fodder.  She just made it worse for them.  The gossip mags will take that comment to the extremist levels possible and the kids can read.  Those accusations can bring up things like child molestation.


----------



## aksaiyo

White Orchid said:


> I saw something about her referring to the health of her kids I think.  Perhaps he drinks a lot or smokes a lot of pot? Or, it's getting worse and worse as time's gone on?  If that's the case (and all we can do is speculate), I'd not want that around my children either.
> 
> I lived with a smoker my whole life and my doctor has told me my recent diagnosis of Asthma may be related to second-hand smoking.  Knowing what I know now, and remembering my childhood of walking into a room engulfed in cigarette smoke (70s/80s), I would never live with a smoker or allow my kid's health to be jeopardised.  You're a parent, your meant to protect your child from all harm.



I think I've read something about her not being okay win his pot smoking actually! Also about his wanting to live the Hollywood party lifestyle and her increasingly wanting to leave Hollywood and go full time into philanthropy.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> I saw something about her referring to the health of her kids I think.  Perhaps he drinks a lot or smokes a lot of pot? Or, it's getting worse and worse as time's gone on?  If that's the case (and all we can do is speculate), I'd not want that around my children either.
> 
> I lived with a smoker my whole life and my doctor has told me my recent diagnosis of Asthma may be related to second-hand smoking.  Knowing what I know now, and remembering my childhood of walking into a room engulfed in cigarette smoke (70s/80s), I would never live with a smoker or allow my kid's health to be jeopardised.  You're a parent, your meant to protect your child from all harm.


Living with a smoker is definitely a health risk for everyone else. That's why smoking is prohibited in all restaurants and offices now. You see people huddled outside buildings smoking in the dead of winter here. I didn't realize Brad was a heavy smoker. If that's the case it is probably nothing new. I wonder why it's suddenly a problem. Helping him quit or getting him councilling would be a more moderate approach. Divorce seems a bit extreme.


----------



## YSoLovely

Chagall said:


> I'm not on team Angie, Brad, or Jennifer. I do like Marion Cotillard though, and find it despicable that her name is being dragged through the mud too.



+1

I was #TeamAniston back in the day, but the NY Post putting her on the front cover today is corny as hell and not fair towards her.


----------



## YSoLovely

Re: Brad the smoker:

Brad is a known pot head, but doesn't Angelina smoke cigarettes? Unless she quit, why would his habit be worse than hers?


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> Living with a smoker is definitely a health risk for everyone else. That's why smoking is prohibited in all restaurants and offices now. You see people huddled outside buildings smoking in the dead of winter here. I didn't realize Brad was a heavy smoker. If that's the case it is probably nothing new. I wonder why it's suddenly a problem. Helping him quit or getting him councilling would be a more moderate approach. Divorce seems a bit extreme.


If he doesn't want to quit, then what?  Again, the health of my children would override anything.  Heck, I am even cognisant of what I feed my cat and the pigeons who hang around my house, never mind if I had a child.  So in that sense I can't blame her.  If she asked him repeatedly and it's been an on-going issue, yeah, I'd walk too.

I once turned down a marriage offer due to the man being a long-term smoker.  I lived with my Mother slowly dying from the ravages of Emphysema, I vowed to him I'd never do it again (take care of someone dying of such a horrible disease). He couldn't quit, so I sadly said no.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> If he doesn't want to quit, then what?  Again, the health of my children would override anything.  Heck, I am even cognisant of what I feed my cat and the pigeons who hang around my house, never mind if I had a child.  So in that sense I can't blame her.  If she asked him repeatedly and it's been an on-going issue, yeah, I'd walk too.
> 
> I once turned down a marriage offer due to the man being a long-term smoker.  I lived with my Mother slowly dying from the ravages of Emphysema, I vowed to him I'd never do it again (take care of someone dying of such a horrible disease). He couldn't quit, so I sadly said no.


Well I guess we don't know the real reason for the split so it's all speculation at this point. I do suppose that this is nothing new and has suddenly become a problem. I find smoking disgusting and could never live with a smoker for sure. I can remember coming back from parties when I was younger and my clothes would stink of smoke. I've never had a cigarette in my life.


----------



## deb68nc

Now thinking about this for a while again following their lifestyle for many years I remember an article when Brad was doing a movie (recently) and the kids were on the set with him. They were throwing paper airplanes at each other and Brad even being involved with them. I think he is very laid back with them and Angie might be more structured with them and probably clashed because of it. She always appeared very serious around them shielding them from photos taken at airports etc which is normal and good imo. But if Brad was way more lenient with them and they maybe were getting too awry and non compliant then I'd see someone with a personality like Angie's bothering her. Raising kids are a huge responsibility but I also feel that Brads playfulness with them are healthy too. There seems to be more to this story than disagreements of parenting styles. There was a leak about having late parties and Russian prostitutes after a night of Brads filming. If there was infedelity going on, I'd be done with the marriage too. No questions asked. Again, more will be revealed but this story makes me so sad..


Edit: And by the way, having Jennifer Anniston's face plastered on the New York Post is very distasteful and disrespectal to all involved. Shame on them...


----------



## Fran0421

I have a feeling Angelina would be hard to live with- her way or the highway. I think that's probably what attracted Brad to her. She was bold and refreshing. She probably thinks that she knows what's best for the children and nobody can reason with her at this point. She seems very strong headed that way.


----------



## horse17

hopefully these kids will be ok...it may be a challenge though..esp when you see so many kids with major problems from very wealthy celeb parents....its a crapshoot for anyone these days......


Babydoll Chanel said:


> Everyone, except Angie, right?
> 
> I agree, what people did years earlier should not haunt them for the rest of their life.


yes, true, people can change......but she was 30..ish when she had an affair with someone else's husband..sometimes people never change...


----------



## myown

guccimamma said:


> i have teenagers, i'd be happy to share custody... i'd want full custody of the dogs.


----------



## Oryx816

I wonder why they only have Jennifer Aniston's pic and memes, has everyone forgotten Laura Dern?  I wonder if Jen and Laura are both enjoying a moment of schadenfreude.  

At the end of the day, I don't care about any of these celebs but what saddens me is when they bring children into their train wrecks.  They are the only victims here.


----------



## bagsforme

Well the mags were on the right track again.   They said they were getting divorced months ago.  Now we have to hear all about Jennifer again.  Why can't people just let that go??


----------



## Grace123

It seems that the headlines are doing their best to make her the bad guy in all this, just like they did to Jen back in the day. Where is HIS accountability? I'm sick and tired of Brad getting off scot free.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

YSoLovely said:


> Re: Brad the smoker:
> 
> Brad is a known pot head, but doesn't Angelina smoke cigarettes? Unless she quit, why would his habit be worse than hers?



She has an heroin problem as well


----------



## nycmom

There are fairly recent pictures of her smoking too so unlikely to be about cigarettes.

Whatever happened she clearly wanted to make a maximum impact re publicity and his reputation, she's obviously angry but unless she's truly concerned about their safety I wish she had been more thoughtful about how her words and actions now will impact their kids.


----------



## tweegy

horse17 said:


> hopefully these kids will be ok...it may be a challenge though..esp when you see so many kids with major problems from very wealthy celeb parents....its a crapshoot for anyone these days......
> 
> yes, true, people can change......but she was 30..ish when she had an affair with someone else's husband..sometimes people never change...



Truth
#sorrynotsorry
I have a no apologies for having schadenfreude for them both. 

And her handling of the divorce announcement shows shes still ridiculous.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

guccimamma said:


> i have teenagers, i'd be happy to share custody... i'd want full custody of the dogs.



Okay, this had me LMBO. [emoji23]


----------



## chinableu

There's no way she'll get sole custody. She's mad as hell about something and I doubt it has anything to do with his smoking or parenting skills. It's going down, y'all!


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt's Split: Inside the Hints of Trouble Before Their Divorce*

While Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's divorce came as complete surprise to many, with one source calling it "a complete shock," there have been some hints of trouble. 

The same source notes the former couple "have definitely spent more time apart this year." In fact, Jolie and Pitt were last seen together in public back in July, while making a stop inside a Los Angeles Jamba Juice store with their daughter Shiloh. 

Leading up to their second wedding anniversary in August, the couple had spent a large part of the past couple months apart due to their hectic work schedules. 

Pitt has been busy finishing his new films _Allied_ and _War Machine_, which both shot overseas, while Jolie finished her latest directorial effort, _First They Killed My Father_. 

Jolie has also spent time keeping up with her humanitarian efforts as a special envoy for the United Nations' refugee agency. In the past year, she spoke out in front of a House of Lords committee in London and led an honorary committee for this year's Cambodian International Film Festival. Most recently, she advocated for victims of sexual assault in war zones. 

In addition to their busy work schedules, Pitt has been spotted jetting off to the former couple's estate in the South of France several times solo. 

"Brad has been coming to Miraval every few weeks in season this year," a source told PEOPLE. "He has been filming in Europe and he's come in a couple of times, for a couple of days." 

According to the source, Pitt had flown out of Miraval via helicopter when he made his flag waving appearance at Le Mans in June. Most recently, Pitt spent a couple nights at Miraval during the vineyard's wine harvest in early September, after a solo trip to Croatia, where he took an onsite tour of a proposed $1 billion dollar luxury real estate development on the Adriatic coast. 

Despite Pitt's visits to the French estate, multiple sources told PEOPLE there have been no sightings of Jolie this year, with one source suggesting she may not have visited since beginning of 2015. 

Jolie filed for divorce after two years of marriage and over a decade together, PEOPLE confirmed on Tuesday. In court documents obtained by PEOPLE, Jolie states that the couple have been separated since Sept. 15. 

"I am very saddened by this, but what matters most now is the well-being of our kids," Pitt said in a statement to PEOPLE. "I kindly ask the press to give them the space they deserve during this challenging time." 

Jolie, through her lawyer, also released a statement addressing the divorce: "This decision was made for the health of the family," the actress' attorney said. "She will not be commenting at this time, and asks that the family be given their privacy during this difficult time."

http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce-hints-of-trouble


----------



## chinableu

LOL @ "She will not be commenting at this time, and asks that the family be given their privacy during this difficult time." She's got chutzpah, that's for sure.


----------



## lilapot

I only go to Lainey for updates on this issue. I believe her take on this.

http://www.laineygossip.com/Brad-Pi...was-still-a-lot-of-love-between-the-two/44997

"So it’s been bad for a while, well before my post in June. Brange have always maintained a sexy kind of tension between them. It was a passionate relationship. They fought, they made up. All these years my sources have never worried that that was a problem, because it was just the nature of their connection. But in June, it was different. “It’s never been this bad” was how they described it and that a separation was a real possibility, although they were nowhere near that decision at the time. At the time, Brange were still getting through it and working it out. But over the last year or so she has become more resistant to their former lifestyle and the players in her circle have changed. Arminka Helic is now one of her closest advisors. Two separate sources tell me that while Brad always got on with Angelina’s other friends, he isn’t as tight with"


----------



## iluvmybags

*BRAD PITT ONLY FOUND OUT THAT ANGELINA JOLIE WAS DIVORCING HIM YESTERDAY*
_In other words, the same day she filed for divorce._

_Multiple sources now report that Brad Pitt was just as blindsided by his divorce from Angelina Jolie as the rest of the world.

In fact, according to Us Weekly, he essentially found out about it at the same time everyone else did. A source close to the actor claimed that "Brad only found out about the divorce decision yesterday" — which, if true, would mean that he only learned Angelina was filing for divorce on the day she actually did it.

While the couple reportedly separated on Sept. 15, the source went on to say that they still had plans for a family vacation to London this Friday. Rather ominously, the trip was canceled on Monday, although it's unclear if that happened before or after Angie broke the news.

The famous duo first started dating in 2004 after meeting on the set of Mr. & Mrs. Smith. They have six children together, and got married in 2014. On Monday, Angelina filed for divorce from Brad, citing "irreconcilable differences." She has requested custody of their children._

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/celebrity/latest/a17787/brad-pitt-blindsided-angelina-jolie-divorce/


----------



## bag-mania

Now we know it's official. Madame Tussands has moved their wax figures apart and put Robert Pattinson between them for some reason.


----------



## deb68nc

It's photos like these in the past that made me love this couple for there were times you could tell they were all for each other without being a farce...


----------



## bag-princess

well no wonder poor george looked like a deer caught in headlights!!  if brad did not know!


----------



## iluvmybags

*BRAD PITT
Get Ready, Angelina
I'M FIGHTING FOR JOINT CUSTODY*

_Angelina Jolie isn't going to get her way when it comes to custody ... at least if Brad Pitt has anything to say about it, because TMZ has learned he'll fight and fight hard for joint physical custody of their 6 kids.

Sources connected with Brad tell us, Angelina is dreaming if she thinks she can take his kids away from him. We broke the story, Angelina wants sole physical custody of the children ... she wants a judge to give him visitation, but that's it.

Our sources tell us Brad says, "There's no chance that's going to happen." Pitt wants joint custody ... he doesn't want to interfere with Angelina's ability to be a co-parent, but he won't allow her to thwart him.  

This now promises to become the flash point in the divorce and it has the potential to become a fierce legal battle.

That said, our Brad sources say he's quick to add Angelina's a "great mother" and doesn't want to hurt her in the divorce. The sources say Brad and Angelina haven't gotten along for months and have had frank talks about divorce several times, so this wasn't a shock. Nevertheless, he's still devastated.

As we reported, our Angelina sources claim Brad heavily indulges in weed and alcohol and that, combined with what she claims is an anger problem, poses a danger to their kids.

Our Brad sources insist ... he's never put his kids in danger ... ever._

http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/21/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-divorce-custody-children/


----------



## deb68nc

This was a statement from her father Jon Voight...


----------



## iluvmybags

While the headline is a dramatic exaggeration, I'm guessing Brad's actually telling the truth here (altho it pretty much eliminates the suggestion that Brad was blindsided and had no idea until she filed)

*BRAD PITT
ANGELINA JUST PUT OUR KIDS IN DANGER*

_Angelina Jolie has put her kids at risk by calling out Brad Pitt as a bad dad ... so 
claim sources connected to Brad.
We're told Pitt is "furious" at Angelina for allegedly spinning stories that he poses a risk to their kids because of anger issues fueled by weed and alcohol. Pitt says there's now a bounty on the heads of the entire family, because they've now become a prime target for the gaggle of paparazzi.
We're told the way Brad put it is this ... "She's just unleashed hell." 
The perimeter of their Hollywood Hills home is now blanketed by photogs, and the LAPD is now patrolling at regular intervals.
We're told Brad had conversations with Angelina over the last few days and pleaded for her to handle the divorce "like adults." He wanted to low-key it for the benefit of the kids. Instead, he says, she went scorched earth by asking for sole physical custody and suggesting he's a risky dad.
Brad, we're told, is angry at Angelina and fearful for their kids. _

http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/20/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-divorce-kids-danger/?adid=hero1?adid=hero1


----------



## bag-princess

i believe Brad is telling the truth too because some other source said they had discussed the seperation and divorce and wanted to present a united from by releasing a joint statement - but she decided to file on her own and then announce it  while he was away filming i think they said.


----------



## tweegy

Lord, check Jon Voight being Captian Obvious with that statement..

George Clooney looked like he was trying not to laugh when he heard..


----------



## bag-mania

If she discovered he was cheating that would explain the apparent suddenness of the announcement. Angelina sees herself as the woman men cheat on their wives for, not the other way around. She's too proud to say that's the reason so it's easier to go with the "bad father" explanation.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> If she discovered he was cheating that would explain the apparent suddenness of the announcement. Angelina sees herself as the woman men cheat on their wives for, not the other way around. She's too proud to say that's the reason so it's easier to go with the "bad father" explanation.


That's possible. After 12 years she would know all his flaws and his shortcomings in the parenting area. It has to be something entirely new. Her wanting to save face in that area makes sense.


----------



## myown

bag-princess said:


> i believe Brad is telling the truth too because some other source said they had discussed the seperation and divorce and wanted to present a united from by releasing a joint statement - but she decided to file on her own and then announce it  while he was away filming i think they said.


gosh just imaging how much and what she can tell the kids and Brad is not there to tell his point of view


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Lord, check Jon Voight being Captian Obvious with that statement..
> 
> George Clooney looked like he was trying not to laugh when he heard..


Good old Jon. You'd think he would have learned to keep his opinions on his daughters life to himself by now.


----------



## Tivo

I love Angie but the handling of this is terrible. She hasn't looked well in a while and to blindside Brad like this is cruel. Unless he abused the kids, which I find hard to believe, she's making a huge mistake.

But now I *really* want to watch By The Sea.


----------



## Deco

Hell hath no fury....


----------



## tweegy

Decophile said:


> Hell hath no fury....


Truth. But she's handling it very poor.. Not surprised given her mentality. But her 'advisers' should help her better.


----------



## legaldiva

Is it streaming on Netflix yet? I get s tom & Nicole in Eyes Wide Shut vibe from this breakup


----------



## BagBerry13

I definitely think there must've been a specific incident to cause her to take actions so suddenly. Unless all those "sources" are lying about how they didn't see it coming.
This blindsided divorce is on a level with Cruise/Holmes and I love that kind of juice. This happens only once in a blue moon. She pulled one over on him. This is gonna be some epic battle. Place your bets - Saint Angie vs. Stoner Brad.


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> I definitely think there must've been a specific incident to cause her to take actions so suddenly. Unless all those "sources" are lying about how they didn't see it coming.
> This blindsided divorce is on a level with Cruise/Holmes and I love that kind of juice. This happens only once in a blue moon. She pulled one over on him. This is gonna be some epic battle. Place your bets - Saint Angie vs. Stoner Brad.


Honestly, I'm for neither. I'm having my schadenfreude binge for both of them ...*sips tea and pets white cat*


----------



## guccimamma

White Orchid said:


> Just curiously, how do you know the kids will be fine?  Surely every child is unique?
> 
> I say this as I have a friend who has 8 children and when her and hubby separated (they've since reconciled), the children all reacted differently.



i obviously don't know the kids will be fine. 

but, their parents were only married 2 years ago...and it sounds like the last year wasn't so good.

it's a large group of kids, so they have each other to lean on....and resources / support to pursue anything they would like in life. i believe they will be fine.


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Truth. But she's handling it very poor.. Not surprised given her mentality. *But her 'advisers' should help her better.*



If she's that mad I doubt she'll listen to anyone. There's bound to be a lot of emotional venting and not much of it is going to be rational.


----------



## bag-princess

BagBerry13 said:


> I* definitely think there must've been a specific incident to cause her to take actions so suddenly. *Unless all those "sources" are lying about how they didn't see it coming.
> This blindsided divorce is on a level with Cruise/Holmes and I love that kind of juice. This happens only once in a blue moon. She pulled one over on him. This is gonna be some epic battle. Place your bets - Saint Angie vs. Stoner Brad.




not necessarily!  i think we all have seen it happen before where a spouse out of the blue declares an end to their marriage to get out in front of the mess and blindside the other person.  then they learn that this has been in the plans for quite some time.


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> Honestly, I'm for neither. I'm having my schadenfreude binge for both of them ...*sips tea and pets white cat*


Tell me about it! I'm not a fan of either of them, that's why my Schadenfreude level is quite high. This proves no matter how conventionally beautiful you are, it won't save your marriage. It's kind of justice for us ugly peasants.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think Angie is calculated and media savvy. I am sure she is listening to her lawyers and PR team to have the best chance of getting everything she wants.


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> Tell me about it! I'm not a fan of either of them, that's why my Schadenfreude level is quite high. This proves no matter how conventionally beautiful you are, it won't save your marriage. It's kind of justice for us ugly peasants.


For me, its cause how they started that has me grinning.  I don't care how long it's been since they were together.  And I'm not a 'team jen' either....


----------



## terebina786

Angie hasn't been beautiful for a minute.


----------



## guccimamma

ok, they already had 6 kids when married 2 years ago....there must be a 500 page prenup that outlines all of this. 

no new kids have been added, maybe a home or 2...but these people have been divorced before.  the inevitable has already been addressed.  now it's just mud slinging over custody.


----------



## tweegy

We knew it was coming lol..This divorce is just too hilarious!!! Must be annoying for jen to be dragged in with these two buffoons when she's shown shes moved on long time ago.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...plit-Justin-Theroux-Brangelina-bombshell.html


----------



## Chagall

I don't understand why they didn't issue a joint statement that they were unable to overcome their differences (or something to that effect). She has to know that the way this was done will be very damaging to their 6 children. Non amicable divorces make future parenting of the kids a mess.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Just scrolling down looking for the hilarious @mkr comments [emoji85][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> We knew it was coming lol..This divorce is just too hilarious!!! Must be annoying for jen to be dragged in with these two buffoons when she's shown shes moved on long time ago.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...plit-Justin-Theroux-Brangelina-bombshell.html


This just gets sillier and sillier.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Who knows what goes on in their home though. If Brad is really a violent drunk than the kids know and she doesn't want him to have much of an influence as a parent in the future. 
Kids know everything that goes on. They know when their parents are lying or bull$hitting them or each other. They're smarter and more resilient than we often give them credit for.


----------



## bag-mania

Those kids will have some stories to tell when they are older I'm sure.


----------



## BagBerry13

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think Angie is calculated and media savvy. I am sure she is listening to her lawyers and *PR team* to have the best chance of getting everything she wants.


She famously doesn't have a publicist. It's all her own doing. She's got a lawyer and a manager.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagBerry13 said:


> She famously doesn't have a publicist. It's all her own doing. She's got a lawyer and a manager.


Well then she's definitely media savvy. Her re-branding has been remarkable.


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> i believe Brad is telling the truth too because some other source said they had discussed the seperation and divorce and wanted to present a united from by releasing a joint statement - but she decided to file on her own and then announce it  while he was away filming i think they said.


I was told once that the person that files first tends to have the upper hand in custody disputes.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> We knew it was coming lol..This divorce is just too hilarious!!! Must be annoying for jen to be dragged in with these two buffoons when she's shown shes moved on long time ago.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...plit-Justin-Theroux-Brangelina-bombshell.html


I will bet money that there's an article about how Brad and Jen are getting back together and/or Brad ran to Jen for comfort.


----------



## mkr

myown said:


> gosh just imaging how much and what she can tell the kids and Brad is not there to tell his point of view


I don't think she will bad mouth Brad to her kids.  She seems way too good a parent for that.  But what she tells everyone else?  Brad's gonna need therapy when she's done.  And a restraining order.


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> I love Angie but the handling of this is terrible. She hasn't looked well in a while and to blindside Brad like this is cruel. Unless he abused the kids, which I find hard to believe, she's making a huge mistake.
> 
> But now I *really* want to watch By The Sea.


It's possible she's doing drugs.  She has probably learned from the past on how to hide it and how not to do too much.  I mean come on, she's too skinny, too pale, wearing body covering outfits, her skin doesn't look great.  Honestly she's not hot anymore.  She's pretty, but not hot.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

My guess is she has a serious eating disorder... 
That would explain her sickly appearance...


----------



## tweegy

The gift that keeps giving.... the tabloid covers are too much...
http://pagesix.com/2016/09/20/31-br...soon/?_ga=1.18582585.1403619408.1474481667#31

And then there's the off Dlisted's article lmao


----------



## mkr

Has Brad made an official statement?  Not from some source?  

I kind of have a feeling Brad was going to file for divorce and told Angie about it.  And she was like, oh no you don't.  No one dumps me.  And she ran out and filed before he could.  I also think he is a good father.  I don't recall her actually playing with the children.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> It's possible she's doing drugs.  She has probably learned from the past on how to hide it and how not to do too much.  I mean come on, she's too skinny, too pale, wearing body covering outfits, her skin doesn't look great.  Honestly she's not hot anymore.  She's pretty, but not hot.



Possible, but she's shown too much interest in maintaining her health in other ways to throw it away on drugs. Remember she's the one who opted to have a double mastectomy and had her ovaries removed just because she knew she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. That's pretty darned proactive. Speaking of the surgery, having her ovaries removed would have put her immediately into menopause, which could cause the usual unpleasant side effects on her.


----------



## Bagisa

bag-mania said:


> Possible, but she's shown too much interest in maintaining her health in other ways to throw it away on drugs. Remember she's the one who opted to have a double mastectomy and had her ovaries removed just because she knew she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. That's pretty darned proactive. Speaking of the surgery, having her ovaries removed would have put her immediately into menopause, which could cause the usual unpleasant side effects on her.



I could never reconcile her proactive surgeries with her chain smoking. Hello, lung cancer and mouth cancer?


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> Possible, but she's shown too much interest in maintaining her health in other ways to throw it away on drugs. Remember she's the one who opted to have a double mastectomy and had her ovaries removed just because she knew she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. That's pretty darned proactive. Speaking of the surgery, having her ovaries removed would have put her immediately into menopause, which could cause the usual unpleasant side effects on her.


I think she took drastic measures to prevent cancer.  If she was at high risk for blindness will she cut her eyes out?


----------



## chinableu

^^^ Maybe. She's definitely a few tacos short of a Fiesta platter.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> Possible, but she's shown too much interest in maintaining her health in other ways to throw it away on drugs. Remember she's the one who opted to have a double mastectomy and had her ovaries removed just because she knew she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. That's pretty darned proactive. Speaking of the surgery, *having her ovaries removed would have put her immediately into menopause, which could cause the usual unpleasant side effects on her*.


I've read that too. It changes your hormone balance completely and depending on your previous body condition some women tend to lose a lot of weight. It's definitely stupid to do this and then continue smoking.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> I think she took drastic measures to prevent cancer.  If she was at high risk for blindness will she cut her eyes out?



This is the same woman who wore a little vial of blood around her neck to show her love. The sky's the limit when it comes to what she might do.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> I've read that too. It changes your hormone balance completely and depending on your previous body condition some women tend to lose a lot of weight. It's definitely stupid to do this and then continue smoking.


I thought women gained weight during menopause.  I also hear it makes you cray cray.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I will bet money that there's an article about how Brad and Jen are getting back together and/or Brad ran to Jen for comfort.


And that Marion Cotillard and her spouse are splitting because she is having Brads baby.


----------



## Hobbsy

She's strange.  He cheated. The end. I feel bad for the kids only.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Possible, but she's shown too much interest in maintaining her health in other ways to throw it away on drugs. Remember she's the one who opted to have a double mastectomy and had her ovaries removed just because she knew she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. That's pretty darned proactive.* Speaking of the surgery, having her ovaries removed would have put her immediately into menopause, which could cause the usual unpleasant side effects on her.*



This is so true.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I thought women gained weight during menopause.  I also hear it makes you cray cray.


Most will gain weight but some do lose weight.  The hormone unbalance will make you bat sh*t cray cray; emotions all over the map.


----------



## iluvmybags

mkr said:


> Has Brad made an official statement?  Not from some source?
> 
> I kind of have a feeling Brad was going to file for divorce and told Angie about it.  And she was like, oh no you don't.  No one dumps me.  And she ran out and filed before he could.  I also think he is a good father.  I don't recall her actually playing with the children.



_Brad Pitt has spoken out about his divorce from Angelina Jolie. 

In a statement released to PEOPLE, Pitt said his focus is on the "well-being of our kids." 

"I am very saddened by this, but what matters most now is the well-being of our kids," he said in the statement. "I kindly ask the press to give them the space they deserve during this challenging time." _

http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-statement-angelina-jolie-divorce


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> I thought women gained weight during menopause.  I also hear it makes you cray cray.





cdtracing said:


> Most will gain weight but some do lose weight.  The hormone unbalance will make you bat sh*t cray cray; emotions all over the map.


Exactly! As I said, it depends on your body type and genes. If you're not prone to gaining weight normally you might rather lose weight during that shift in hormones. It's the second big hormone shift in a woman's life after puberty (and maybe pregnancy if you had a child). This can influence how your body reacts. In her case the menopause was unnaturally early launched so I'm sure her body had an extreme reaction which could manifest in weight loss.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

tweegy said:


> We knew it was coming lol..This divorce is just too hilarious!!! Must be annoying for jen to be dragged in with these two buffoons when she's shown shes moved on long time ago.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...plit-Justin-Theroux-Brangelina-bombshell.html


Love the pic they chose of Justin for that cover, raising his well-groomed eyebrow! Lol


----------



## bisousx

I don't think it's funny to judge Angelina for taking drastic measures re: her health. It's telling how much she loves her children that she would do anything in hopes they won't have to experience the devastation she felt over the loss of her mother. What a strange thing to judge her over. Especially in a world where we don't bat an eye at elective plastic surgery but we'll judge a mom for taking drastic preventative measures.


----------



## BagBerry13

bisousx said:


> I don't think it's funny to judge Angelina for taking drastic measures re: her health. It's telling how much she loves her children that she would do anything in hopes they won't have to experience the devastation she felt over the loss of her mother. What a strange thing to judge her over. Especially in a world where we don't bat an eye at *elective plastic surgery* but we'll judge a mom for taking drastic preventative measures.


Oh, I do judge people getting plastic surgery. They should rather take that money and get a shrink because it's clearly about their self-esteem and disability to accept themselves.


----------



## guccimamma

chelsea handler's response.....don't hold back.

http://toofab.com/2016/09/21/jennifer-aniston-chelsea-handler-angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce/


----------



## nycmom

mkr said:


> I don't think she will bad mouth Brad to her kids.  She seems way too good a parent for that.  But what she tells everyone else?  Brad's gonna need therapy when she's done.  And a restraining order.



Her public statement is negative though, they're going to know about that if they don't already.



bag-mania said:


> Possible, but she's shown too much interest in maintaining her health in other ways to throw it away on drugs.



...but not on smoking apparently



bisousx said:


> I don't think it's funny to judge Angelina for taking drastic measures re: her health. It's telling how much she loves her children that she would do anything in hopes they won't have to experience the devastation she felt over the loss of her mother. What a strange thing to judge her over. Especially in a world where we don't bat an eye at elective plastic surgery but we'll judge a mom for taking drastic preventative measures.



I don't judge her for her operations, but if she really wants to spare them that loss she shouldn't smoke


----------



## sdkitty

I  seem to be in the minority here but I was saddened to hear this news.  After all they have six kids.  I don't think Angelina should be trashing Brad and accusing him of having anger issues.  He probably gets angry like all of us do but I doubt he's abusive.  IMO they come from very different backgrounds.  He's an all-American boy from a "regular" family.  She grew up with a European mother and a celeb father who she didn't have much of a relationship with.  So maybe the relationship with her dad colored her views.
I don't know what Brad did but I highly doubt he's any threat to those kids and she should be thinking of them and their love for their dad.


----------



## queennadine

Hobbsy said:


> She's strange.  He cheated. The end. I feel bad for the kids only.



This sums up the entire situation.


----------



## dangerouscurves

chinableu said:


> ^^^ Maybe. She's definitely a few tacos short of a Fiesta platter.



Hey! Welcome back!


----------



## dangerouscurves

guccimamma said:


> chelsea handler's response.....don't hold back.
> 
> http://toofab.com/2016/09/21/jennifer-aniston-chelsea-handler-angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce/



I'm not a fan of Angelina but this shows how immature and judgemental Chelsea is. Why did she have to mention '15 different languages'? I mean the kids grow up in the US! She's not funny.


----------



## Lounorada

berrydiva said:


> I love how no matter the thread, Kim K is brought up. lol.


Yep. They are un-escapable, like a bad smell that won't go away.


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm not a fan of Angelina but this shows how immature and judgemental Chelsea is. Why did she have to mention '15 different languages'? I mean the kids grow up in the US! She's not funny.


Very true.  You would think Brad left her the way she mouthed off so heated.




Lounorada said:


> Yep. They are un-escapable, like a bad smell that won't go away.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Very true.  You would think Brad left her the way she mouthed off so heated.


Chelsea can be very mean spirited. That was a nasty thing to say about the kids and their languages.


----------



## Hobbsy

That was very unfunny of Chelsea, those kids have done nothing wrong and that was just mean and stupid for her to say.


----------



## berrydiva

Chelsea Handler is a lowkey bigot...she tries to mask it in "comedy" but she's a sad disgusting person. I'm hardly surprised by her comments.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She's not even lowkey about it.


----------



## guccimamma

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm not a fan of Angelina but this shows how immature and judgemental Chelsea is. Why did she have to mention '15 different languages'? I mean the kids grow up in the US! She's not funny.



She's awful, I used to find her funny when I first heard of her, but now she's just intolerable.


----------



## berrydiva

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ She's not even lowkey about it.


True


----------



## Moodindigo

mkr said:


> I think she took drastic measures to prevent cancer.  If she was at high risk for blindness will she cut her eyes out?


Are you serious? I have had late stage ovarian cancer and if I had the foresight to know that I was risk, you bet I would have cut my ovaries out.  Angelina was smart.   Ovarian cancer is nothing you want to mess with.   It is usually diagnosed at a late stage because the symptoms are so subtle or nonexistent.   There is NO test like the pap smear.   Once you have it, you have a death sentence hanging over your head since the recurrence rate is over 70 percent.  It is deadly and Angelina chose life.


----------



## terebina786

I mean you really can't compare eyeballs to breasts.  One can be reconstructed, the other cant.

If I were in her position, I would've done the exact same thing.


----------



## Prufrock613

tweegy said:


> Lord, check Jon Voight being Captian Obvious with that statement..
> 
> George Clooney looked like he was trying not to laugh when he heard..



Thank you! 

JV will never miss an "opportunity" to comment on (someone he has been estranged from, most of her life) his "daughter."  Makes me ill.

Yes on the GC reaction!!!  If anyone thought this was genuine, I have a bridge for sale!


----------



## Prufrock613

You would think that renting/owning these huge properties that Brad could go off and toke it up somewhere- without the kids or A being involved?  With the square footage they have, he could be missing for days.

Yes, I know, if B was parenting the kids under the influence or whatever (which I think is baloney oil) then yes, that's a problem...I really wonder how much time was Mommy/Daddy pap calling time and/or nanny(ies) time.


----------



## Alexenjie

bag-mania said:


> Possible, but she's shown too much interest in maintaining her health in other ways to throw it away on drugs. Remember she's the one who opted to have a double mastectomy and had her ovaries removed just because she knew she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. That's pretty darned proactive. Speaking of the surgery, having her ovaries removed would have put her immediately into menopause, which could cause the usual unpleasant side effects on her.



http://www.everydayhealth.com/colum...ud-helping-angelina-jolie-reduce-cancer-risk/
Angie did not go into menopause because she immediately started hormone therapy after having her ovaries/fallopian tubes removed. Besides that, many people, most people do not completely lose their minds and bodies while in menopause.


----------



## alansgail

Alexenjie said:


> http://www.everydayhealth.com/colum...ud-helping-angelina-jolie-reduce-cancer-risk/
> Angie did not go into menopause because she immediately started hormone therapy after having her ovaries/fallopian tubes removed. Besides that, many people, most people do not completely lose their minds and bodies while in menopause.



Thank you for being the sensible voice here. Of course everything you just stated makes perfect sense but I don't think that's what people want to hear...........


----------



## Oryx816

I don't care who you are, how much money you have or where you are from--kids need structure.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3801319/Anarchy-Brad-Angelina-s-home.html


----------



## alansgail

Oryx816 said:


> I don't care who you are, how much money you have or where you are from--kids need structure.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3801319/Anarchy-Brad-Angelina-s-home.html


Wow, what a disturbing article! With such a screwed up mother how can these poor kids have a chance? Angelina J. didn't have stability or normalcy in her own childhood so how could she offer it to her own children? I feel for them


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

It sucks she's painted as the crazy one, based on things she did at least 15 years or more ago.


----------



## alansgail

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It sucks she's painted as the crazy one, based on things she did at least 15 years or more ago.



I think there's enough crazy to go around here with this couple.

Not that I have personal intel of either one.......nor does anyone else posting on here so take what you're reading here with a grain of salt. Many people 'cobble together' bits and pieces of various articles they've read about them and somehow feel that they know them.


----------



## Hobbsy

Oryx816 said:


> I don't care who you are, how much money you have or where you are from--kids need structure.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3801319/Anarchy-Brad-Angelina-s-home.html


Yes, they do, and boundaries and discipline! And no school...wth?!!


----------



## Oryx816

Hobbsy said:


> Yes, they do, and boundaries and discipline! And no school...wth?!!



Exactly.  I am always amused at how Angie always likes to mention that they are learning languages as if that is all a person needs to be cultured and educated.  As a polyglot myself, I actively encourage children to learn languages, but it needs to be coupled with knowledge of other subjects--there is no point to being vapid in several languages.  

Since someone brought up the Ks earlier I will use them as a perfect example to illustrate this point.  A Kardashian in any language, is just as stupid and dull as they are in English.

These kids are props as much as North and Saint, these parents just finessed it far better.


----------



## Hobbsy

Oryx816 said:


> Exactly.  I am always amused at how Angie always likes to mention that they are learning languages as if that is all a person needs to be cultured and educated.  As a polyglot myself, I actively encourage children to learn languages, but it needs to be coupled with knowledge of other subjects--there is no point to being vapid in several languages.
> 
> Since someone brought up the Ks earlier I will use them as a perfect example to illustrate this point.  A Kardashian in any language, is just as stupid and dull as they are in English.
> 
> These kids are props as much as North and Saint, these parents just finessed it far better.


I was shocked to read that! I agree that learning languages is excellent...but school? Isn't it illegal to not have kids in school? If not, it should be, because that is a crime against those kids, not getting  an education.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^It is illegal not to have kids in school, but they're "homeschooled." There have been articles like this for years. She's always seemed very hostile towards formal education, which is why I was so surprised she was "teaching" at the London School of Economics, but I guess it goes with her new image.


----------



## alansgail

Hobbsy said:


> I was shocked to read that! I agree that learning languages is excellent...but school? Isn't it illegal to not have kids in school? If not, it should be, because that is a crime against those kids, not getting  an education.


Many children of the famous have personal tutors, so no, it's not "illegal" in the typical sense for them not to go to a typical school setting. There are many ways for children to get an education and the traditional school is but one of them.


----------



## ranihrvn

brace yourself. this will be a long post LOL.

i never hate Jolie for dating Pitt, it was Pitt whom i despised. i still remember back then when Jen Aniston was devastated that her marriage did not work and soon after they split her husband involved on a new relationship with his co-star, and its Jolie - Tomb Raider Sex Symbol - that despite her nasty crazy things that she has done millions of men would do anything to be with her (not that Jen is not - but you get the point). that must be awful for her, and its not something i can tolerate even its Brad Pitt.
many interviews i watched and read about Jolie's comment about their ex-husbands and never did she bad mouthing them, vice versa. maybe they feel threatened if they bad mouthing her because of her mental instability? i dont know lol. there's something dark and mysterious about Jolie. i always thought that her wicked experience in life that she always proud to tell is a lie. she seems like a whiny-broken home-attention seeker. my parents were divorced since i was 3 (and its a bad divorce) me and my sis always feel neglected during our childhood so often we made up stories to catch some attention but then i realized how despicable it is to always pretend something we are not so i stopped when i was around 12 and my sis have harder time than me because she grew up without ever saw what her father looked like untill now. we develop strong connection because we know how difficult it is for us during childhood. and maybe thats what happen in Voight household, even worse because they were in the spotlight. so she intentionally kissed her brother, and wore necklace with billly bob thorton 's blood inside - and i believe she was a drug addict that time.

but her wild era seems to be 'calmer' when she met her first son in cambodia. she's so much more stable and divorced billy-bob eventho it looks like its ugly divorce but they dont feel that way. when she met Brad, i believe it was a forbidden love. maybe she did reject him many times, considering his status as a husband of another flawless gorgeous superstar and loved by people around the world - unlike her that seen as Weirdo drug addict to many people - and that maybe trigerred Brad to left Aniston just to prove Angie that there are no more 'us' in pitt - aniston household, maybe Jolie did not buy his sweet words involving his separation of whatever because she never saw a news about it so then he made it happen just to get her. as i never picture Jolie as a mistress type of girl (or doing undercover relationship like Katherine Hepburn for decades) she need recognition for the world to see who is she belong to, and yes she did fell hard for him. i cant deny his charm (i mean look at his ex(s)!)

and then there goes Brangelina for decades. her humanitarian works, directorial debut just to prove she is not a minimally talented spoiled brat, and her other 'everything i has done is for better world or involving how cruel human could be' project and brad with his movies, 6 kids, major health crisis, clash over parenting style (they said) and many others. so many dreams, so little time. did i see a divorce coming? yes but not now. i always pictured them as a sad miserable full of love couple that will do anything to not be separated because they just love to be miserable together. they just look miserable togetehr but they love it so much. i think Jolie is a 'go big or go home' person, considering her panic anxiety attack when she found out that she has over 80% chance to suffer breast cancer she instantly did her double mastectomy. and same thing with her ovaries. she worries to much of everything. that must be a lot of work at Jolie-Pitt household. i really feel bad for their kids. with her dark past, and their 'hated' relationship i always thought they will stick together, be miserable together for the love they wad fought for 12 years and for the sake of their children.

chelsea handler is one big mess. god she is crueeelll. she attacks their innocent children. i know they could speak many languages as their parent keep gushing about their child's ability to speak in different language, but she crossed the line. 'he could have been spending the last 12 years at Lake Como hanging out with George Clooney and Matt Damon instead of being stuck in a house with 85 kids speaking 15 different languages' that is savage.

i did not wrote this to defend anyone. just my point of view


----------



## Hobbsy

alansgail said:


> Many children of the famous have personal tutors, so no, it's not "illegal" in the typical sense for them not to go to a typical school setting. There are many ways for children to get an education and the traditional school is but one of them.


This article made no mention of home school, which I realize would be the other option.


----------



## Prufrock613

alansgail said:


> Many children of the famous have personal tutors, so no, it's not "illegal" in the typical sense for them not to go to a typical school setting. There are many ways for children to get an education and the traditional school is but one of them.


Exactly- and can you imagine the paps outside of the school everyday?  (They can remain 100's of feet away and still get pics) Shiloh!  Shamed for dissing peer's lunch!  Viv! She's above her mom's recommended weight!


----------



## Prufrock613

ranihrvn said:


> i believe it was a forbidden love. maybe she did reject him many times, *considering his status as a husband of another flawless gorgeous superstar *and loved by people around the world - unlike e as a mistress type of girl


I don't think it mattered.  He was the Golden Boy, so to speak, I believe that she took great joy in being a part of the Jen/Brad breakup.  Angie rubbed it in her face with the Africa pics- children were a contentious thing with Brad and Jen- hey!  Here we are with my adopted son playing on the beach---


----------



## Prufrock613

anthony Weiner must be sooo happy that someone else is taking the heat, right now!


----------



## redney

Marion made her statement. Brad isn't her baby daddy, her partner is.
https://www.instagram.com/p/BKowf3pghWl/?taken-by=marioncotillard&hl=en


> This is going to be my first and only reaction to the whirlwind news that broke 24 hours ago and that I was swept up into.
> I am not used to commenting on things like this nor taking them seriously but as this situation is spiraling and affecting people I love, I have to speak up.
> Firstly, many years ago, I met the man of my life, father of our son and of the baby we are expecting. He is my love, my best friend, the only one that I need.
> Secondly to those who have indicated that I am devastated, I am very well thank you. This crafted conversation isn't distressing.
> And to all the media and the haters who are quick to pass judgment, I sincerely wish you a swift recovery.
> Finally, I do very much wish that Angelina and Brad, both whom I deeply respect, will find peace in this very tumultuous moment.
> With all my love
> Marion


----------



## Oryx816

Hobbsy said:


> I was shocked to read that! I agree that learning languages is excellent...but school? Isn't it illegal to not have kids in school? If not, it should be, because that is a crime against those kids, not getting  an education.



They get "homeschooled" with tutors.  I assure you this can be very loosely defined....

I know a lot of people are impressed with her new persona as a "humanitarian", but make no mistake, it is all for image.  My husband lives in and does humanitarian work (he accepts no salary or accommodations, we self fund his presence) in Cambodia, and all the NGOs and UN personnel there are well aware of this crafted image, but anything that helps (even in the most tangential manner) is welcome regardless of motivation.  She is well received and beloved by the Cambodians because they suffered a horrific past and are struggling to overcome it, and any help is welcome, especially if it helps with tourism.  These people are all props to people like her and politicians who come in and make a big production with security details and paparazzi all set up and they are there for a superficial briefing, 40 minutes tops and get the accolades for being such fine humanitarians and bringing "awareness".  It is far more helpful when my husband gets fellow physicians from around the world to spend their vacations working for free, and living in the community.  These individuals are not moved to action by reading an article in a gossip rag about Angie's visit!  Please!  That said, there are celebrities and other wealthy individuals who come to developing countries and work quietly, and anonymously without disruption and maintain significant engagement and don't make it all about them.

She is the same narcissist who allegedly at 16 slept with her mother's long time love and live in boyfriend, who married Billy Bob Thornton when he was engaged to Laura Dern (who was away filming a movie and planning the wedding), and we all know about Jennifer Aniston.  While all these men are equally responsible if not more so as the committed party, and are despicable in their own right, it certainly is very telling about someone's character or lack thereof with such a consistent pattern of disrespecting others.  Now she tries to rebrand as a humanitarian?  Huh?  It is just a new identity for her, a new way of getting attention for herself.  Those who are actually in the trenches (doing the work day in and day out living among the people in need) see her for who she is.

As for Brad, that stoner is no better.  Maybe he did sleep with those Russian hookers, and Angie exploded because how dare he?!  She is (was) sexy, a mega celebrity, a supermom, AND a super humanitarian!  She is the whole package (well, the package she has presented to the world), so how could he be with some cheap Russian hookers!  She can't admit it, because of her history, so now he is the "bad parent" and the humanitarian mother will save her family!  Just my opinion...

Sorry, but I couldn't take any more of this Saint Angie.  For those of us who actually work with refugees, trafficked women and girls, orphans, the sick and the poor day in and day out, her glorified appearances are nothing more than a Kardashian pap stroll with a nicer bow.

I am not on the team of any of these self absorbed people.  I am on the team of women and children in developing countries who don't have agency or a voice.  

I thank all of you ladies who make me laugh on a daily basis and show off your wit as well as your handbags!  Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> there is no point to being vapid in several languages.


  I shamelessly intend to plagiarize this line


----------



## Hobbsy

Oryx816 said:


> They get "homeschooled" with tutors.  I assure you this can be very loosely defined....
> 
> I know a lot of people are impressed with her new persona as a "humanitarian", but make no mistake, it is all for image.  My husband lives in and does humanitarian work (he accepts no salary or accommodations, we self fund his presence) in Cambodia, and all the NGOs and UN personnel there are well aware of this crafted image, but anything that helps (even in the most tangential manner) is welcome regardless of motivation.  She is well received and beloved by the Cambodians because they suffered a horrific past and are struggling to overcome it, and any help is welcome, especially if it helps with tourism.  These people are all props to people like her and politicians who come in and make a big production with security details and paparazzi all set up and they are there for a superficial briefing, 40 minutes tops and get the accolades for being such fine humanitarians and bringing "awareness".  It is far more helpful when my husband gets fellow physicians from around the world to spend their vacations working for free, and living in the community.  These individuals are not moved to action by reading an article in a gossip rag about Angie's visit!  Please!  That said, there are celebrities and other wealthy individuals who come to developing countries and work quietly, and anonymously without disruption and maintain significant engagement and don't make it all about them.
> 
> She is the same narcissist who allegedly at 16 slept with her mother's long time love and live in boyfriend, who married Billy Bob Thornton when he was engaged to Laura Dern (who was away filming a movie and planning the wedding), and we all know about Jennifer Aniston.  While all these men are equally responsible if not more so as the committed party, and are despicable in their own right, it certainly is very telling about someone's character or lack thereof with such a consistent pattern of disrespecting others.  Now she tries to rebrand as a humanitarian?  Huh?  It is just a new identity for her, a new way of getting attention for herself.  Those who are actually in the trenches (doing the work day in and day out living among the people in need) see her for who she is.
> 
> As for Brad, that stoner is no better.  Maybe he did sleep with those Russian hookers, and Angie exploded because how dare he?!  She is (was) sexy, a mega celebrity, a supermom, AND a super humanitarian!  She is the whole package (well, the package she has presented to the world), so how could he be with some cheap Russian hookers!  She can't admit it, because of her history, so now he is the "bad parent" and the humanitarian mother will save her family!  Just my opinion...
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't take any more of this Saint Angie.  For those of us who actually work with refugees, trafficked women and girls, orphans, the sick and the poor day in and day out, her glorified appearances are nothing more than a Kardashian pap stroll with a nicer bow.
> 
> I am not on the team of any of these self absorbed people.  I am on the team of women and children in developing countries who don't have agency or a voice.
> 
> I thank all of you ladies who make me laugh on a daily basis and show off your wit as well as your handbags!  Sorry for the rant.


I didn't take that as a rant. Seems like you come from a place of knowledge, especially with the humanitarian side of her.
I can totally understand what you're saying about people, politicians, actors....who are in and out. For them it being a chance at a photo op and look what I'm doing. I'm sure there are a few doing it from a place in their heart where they want to make a difference. 
It would be hard to be native to any one of those countries and not hope that they can derive some good, some help from all of them, even the ones who are only there and gone.
I think along the same lines as you....Brad cheats on her, she can't "allow" that to happen to her! She files for divorce. 
I just hope it doesn't get ugly for those kids. I hope they both just move on without throwing each under the bus...that is so unfair to children.


----------



## White Orchid

Prufrock613 said:


> anthony Weiner must be sooo happy that someone else is taking the heat, right now!


Now he can happily play with himself.  I mean, entertain himself.


----------



## Oryx816

Hobbsy said:


> I didn't take that as a rant. Seems like you come from a place of knowledge, especially with the humanitarian side of her.
> I can totally understand what you're saying about people, politicians, actors....who are in and out. For them it being a chance at a photo op and look what I'm doing. I'm sure there are a few doing it from a place in their heart where they want to make a difference.
> It would be hard to be native to any one of those countries and not hope that they can derive some good, some help from all of them, even the ones who are only there and gone.
> I think along the same lines as you....Brad cheats on her, she can't "allow" that to happen to her! She files for divorce.
> I just hope it doesn't get ugly for those kids. I hope they both just move on without throwing each under the bus...that is so unfair to children.



You are absolutely correct that there are people who help from the heart.  However, sometimes this is an impediment to humanitarian work more than a help and people don't realize it.  

In Cambodia, Burma, Thailand and Laos there are so many desperately poor, sick and disenfranchised people that it is hard for tourists to visit without wanting to "give back".  The problem is, people come here on vacation, pop in to an orphanage for a pic to post on social media, donate some money or toys or other goods and then leave.  Some people even pick up street children and have them tag along on their vacations (I kid you not), and then they are back to their street life as the tourist goes home feeling great about their generosity.  I am not saying it isn't generous, or kind, in any way, because it is, and we need more of that sentiment in the world.  While the intentions are good (except when it is pedophiles--another matter we have to contend with here), these pop ins reinforce the notion that if they play the "woe is me" role, they will get money.  It encourages begging and derails efforts that many of us make to educate and assist them in becoming self sufficient.  It is extremely painful to turn away begging children or mothers who are shoving their babies in your face and begging.  I understand that more than most, but as long as people reinforce negative behavior we are in a losing battle in the developing world.  It has gotten so bad that several organizations have gotten together to put leaflets in hotels and restaurants to discourage people from this "help".  Additionally, a lot of cash is siphoned off by corrupt officials, so humanitarian work is done with far less resources than people imagine.  

Most long time expats know the deal but tourists mean well and genuinely want to help and don't know how.  I don't want to get into details on best ways to help, and I don't want to turn this into the humanitarian thread, but I will leave a simple suggestion.  

Visit these countries, your tourism creates jobs.  These countries are safe (at least here in Southeast Asia) for tourists, there is so much to see, and such a rich history.  Tourism is the best way to help a community if you want to help without making a direct commitment.  It helps more than the businesses you frequent because it helps us convince the larger community to develop the skills to fill the positions created by businesses that are frequented by tourists.  It reinforces the message of education and self sufficiency in a way that is more powerful than any celeb can.


----------



## csre

I just can't get over how sad I am about this lol


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> I don't care who you are, how much money you have or where you are from--kids need structure.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3801319/Anarchy-Brad-Angelina-s-home.html


yes but is this a credible source?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ There have been articles like that for years and Angie and Brad have said a lot of things themselves. I'm sure some of it is exaggerated but it seems to be rooted in the truth. It's basically the same story as the Smith kids.


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> yes but is this a credible source?



Normally, I would say no and I don't read this rag, which is actually blocked by the gov't here,  (VPN is your friend here) but it was sent to me and reflects the general observations and sentiments I have heard many times before.

My fondest hope in this story is for the well being of those children and that this is resolved in a way that best addresses their needs and not their parents' needs.  I hope that anyone who deals with the needy does so with a genuine heart.  Angie will be fine and so will Brad.  I hate to see children suffer so I wish them well in bringing them peace.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^It is illegal not to have kids in school, but they're "homeschooled." There have been articles like this for years. She's always seemed very hostile towards formal education, which is why I was so surprised she was "teaching" at the London School of Economics, but I guess it goes with her new image.



This was already covered here, like 10 times. She wasn't teaching at the LSE.


----------



## myown

" The nanny added: 'They have no control over the kids. " "For his eighth birthday treat Maddox was taken to visit a refugee camp in Iraq." "People who have spent time with the family say that chaos reigns wherever they are." "'For example, they once took the twins out in the middle of the night in Jordan and fed them ice cream.'But these are children, plus orphans have abandonment issues, so they need roots, ties, friends . . . all the things that they don't have.'" "'It's chaos from morning until the lights go out, and sometimes after that.'"


this makes me really believe there was no adoption agency at their home to make a background check etc. this makes me so angry! is it because they are rich and celebrities? they can adopt without a true checkup?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> Exactly.  I am always amused at how Angie always likes to mention that they are learning languages as if that is all a person needs to be cultured and educated.  As a polyglot myself, I actively encourage children to learn languages, but it needs to be coupled with knowledge of other subjects--there is no point to being vapid in several languages.
> 
> Since someone brought up the Ks earlier I will use them as a perfect example to illustrate this point.  A Kardashian in any language, is just as stupid and dull as they are in English.
> 
> These kids are props as much as North and Saint, these parents just finessed it far better.



But why is the DM, a well known trash tabloid which never has anything good to say about anyone now a reputable source?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> They get "homeschooled" with tutors.  I assure you this can be very loosely defined....
> 
> I know a lot of people are impressed with her new persona as a "humanitarian", but make no mistake, it is all for image.  My husband lives in and does humanitarian work (he accepts no salary or accommodations, we self fund his presence) in Cambodia, and all the NGOs and UN personnel there are well aware of this crafted image, but anything that helps (even in the most tangential manner) is welcome regardless of motivation.  She is well received and beloved by the Cambodians because they suffered a horrific past and are struggling to overcome it, and any help is welcome, especially if it helps with tourism.  These people are all props to people like her and politicians who come in and make a big production with security details and paparazzi all set up and they are there for a superficial briefing, 40 minutes tops and get the accolades for being such fine humanitarians and bringing "awareness".  It is far more helpful when my husband gets fellow physicians from around the world to spend their vacations working for free, and living in the community.  These individuals are not moved to action by reading an article in a gossip rag about Angie's visit!  Please!  That said, there are celebrities and other wealthy individuals who come to developing countries and work quietly, and anonymously without disruption and maintain significant engagement and don't make it all about them.
> 
> She is the same narcissist who allegedly at 16 slept with her mother's long time love and live in boyfriend, who married Billy Bob Thornton when he was engaged to Laura Dern (who was away filming a movie and planning the wedding), and we all know about Jennifer Aniston.  While all these men are equally responsible if not more so as the committed party, and are despicable in their own right, it certainly is very telling about someone's character or lack thereof with such a consistent pattern of disrespecting others.  Now she tries to rebrand as a humanitarian?  Huh?  It is just a new identity for her, a new way of getting attention for herself.  Those who are actually in the trenches (doing the work day in and day out living among the people in need) see her for who she is.
> 
> As for Brad, that stoner is no better.  Maybe he did sleep with those Russian hookers, and Angie exploded because how dare he?!  She is (was) sexy, a mega celebrity, a supermom, AND a super humanitarian!  She is the whole package (well, the package she has presented to the world), so how could he be with some cheap Russian hookers!  She can't admit it, because of her history, so now he is the "bad parent" and the humanitarian mother will save her family!  Just my opinion...
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't take any more of this Saint Angie.  For those of us who actually work with refugees, trafficked women and girls, orphans, the sick and the poor day in and day out, her glorified appearances are nothing more than a Kardashian pap stroll with a nicer bow.
> 
> I am not on the team of any of these self absorbed people.  I am on the team of women and children in developing countries who don't have agency or a voice.
> 
> I thank all of you ladies who make me laugh on a daily basis and show off your wit as well as your handbags!  Sorry for the rant.



Perhaps in the case of Cambodia, who knows. She mostly worked there in the early 2000s. A long time ago. 

However, I do not agree that her humanitarian work now is for show. How can it be, it is to raise awareness, that is the whole point of it. Going to Jordan to meet refugees, going to Iraq, Syria, advocating for victims of sexual violence in conflict, speaking to the UN about the refugee crisis - how is it possible it's all 'for show'?  It cannot fly under the radar, more people need to be aware about it, hence the exact point: she is raising awareness.  It cannot be self serving, that defeats the very purpose of the word 'humantiarian.'


----------



## KDD

http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/brad-pitt-child-abuse-investigation/

Brad Pitt is under investigation by the LAPD and L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services for allegedly getting verbally abusive and physical with his children, and that's what triggered the divorce ... TMZ has learned.

Sources familiar with the situation tell us, Brad, Angelina and their kids were on a flight last Wednesday when he allegedly got wasted on the private jet. He allegedly went wild, screaming and getting physical with the kids........


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Perhaps in the case of Cambodia, who knows. She mostly worked there in the early 2000s. A long time ago.
> 
> However, I do not agree that her humanitarian work now is for show. How can it be, it is to raise awareness, that is the whole point of it. Going to Jordan to meet refugees, going to Iraq, Syria, advocating for victims of sexual violence in conflict, speaking to the UN about the refugee crisis - how is it possible it's all 'for show'?  It cannot fly under the radar, more people need to be aware about it, hence the exact point: she is raising awareness.  It cannot be self serving, that defeats the very purpose of the word 'humantiarian.'



This! She, as a celebrity, has brought these issues to our attention as we get too much information about petty things, like the Mileys and the Biebers and those who got injected behinds.


----------



## limom

KDD said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/brad-pitt-child-abuse-investigation/
> 
> Brad Pitt is under investigation by the LAPD and L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services for allegedly getting verbally abusive and physical with his children, and that's what triggered the divorce ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell us, Brad, Angelina and their kids were on a flight last Wednesday when he allegedly got wasted on the private jet. He allegedly went wild, screaming and getting physical with the kids........


Wow. This is turning messy, really, really quick.
If this is true, can't blame Angie to get rid of Brad.
For some reasons, can't picture him beating on his kids but who knows....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

KDD said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/brad-pitt-child-abuse-investigation/
> 
> Brad Pitt is under investigation by the LAPD and L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services for allegedly getting verbally abusive and physical with his children, and that's what triggered the divorce ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell us, Brad, Angelina and their kids were on a flight last Wednesday when he allegedly got wasted on the private jet. He allegedly went wild, screaming and getting physical with the kids........


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> This! She, as a celebrity, has brought these issues to our attention as we get too much information about petty things, like the Mileys and the Biebers and those who got injected behinds.



Doll, you and I are like... 

She's raising awareness for the less fortunate. But some don't deem that worthy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Per TMZ:
"Angelina's kids born in Vietnam, Cambodia, France, Ethiopia and 'AFRICA'." #Africaisnotacountryhowmanytimesdoweneedtotellyoudumbasses


----------



## Chagall

limom said:


> Wow. This is turning messy, really, really quick.
> If this is true, can't blame Angie to get rid of Brad.
> For some reasons, can't picture him beating on his kids but who knows....


Hard to believe. I thought he was a bit of a lightweight but he always came across as basically kind and decent. I guess if drugs and alcohol are involved that would explain it. If that is true you really can't blame Angie.


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> Wow. This is turning messy, really, really quick.
> If this is true, can't blame Angie to get rid of Brad.
> For some reasons, can't picture him beating on his kids but who knows....


If I had 6 kids there is a very high possibiltyof someone getting beat.


----------



## Chagall

Apparently, according to the article, someone anonymously reported the incident so there were witnesses. It must have been bad for someone to take it upon themselves to report it. Not a Pitt or Jolie fan but if true I can understand her actions.


----------



## Grace123

Wow, getting nasty already! Angelina must REALLY be pissed!!!


----------



## lilapot

Of course, you'd file a divorce if your husband gets verbally/physically abusive towards you or your children but what I dont agree with is her leaking this to TMZ. If i were the wife,For the sake of the kids, I'd take them far away from him where they will be safe. Ill file a divorce and we will settle in court. Not leak the issue through a gossip site and then expect people to not judge or give them privacy. Of course, everyone will judge. Of course, the paparazzi will be following them
around. Of course, the kids and the others (Jen, Marion) will
be dragged. Of course, people will dig up whatever they can about her and her family. Yes, Brad was wrong but She brought this media stalking/frenzy upon her family. It's such a shame.

Again, doing it the way she did wasn't right. If she really wants to
tell the world Brad is the worst, then why not just do an interview with a reputable
magazine or talk show. Going to TMZ encourages and perpetuates gossip. In this case, everybody loses esp the kids.


----------



## mundodabolsa

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This was already covered here, like 10 times. She wasn't teaching at the LSE.



Hence why the poster wrote "teaching," not _teaching_.


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> Of course, you'd file a divorce if your husband gets verbally/physically abusive towards you or your children but what I dont agree with is her leaking this to TMZ. If i were the wife,For the sake of the kids, I'd take them far away from him where they will be safe. Ill file a divorce and we will settle in court. Not leak the issue through a gossip site and then expect people to not judge or give them privacy. Of course, everyone will judge. Of course, the paparazzi will be following them
> around. Of course, the kids and the others (Jen, Marion) will
> be dragged. Of course, people will dig up whatever they can about her and her family. Yes, Brad was wrong but She brought this media stalking/frenzy upon her family. It's such a shame.
> 
> Again, doing it the way she did wasn't right. If she really wants to
> tell the world Brad is the worst, then why not just do an interview with a reputable
> magazine or talk show. Going to TMZ encourages and perpetuates gossip. In this case, everybody loses esp the kids.


Wait. She leaked the story?


----------



## gelbergirl

They married in France and the divorce was filed in the US.
Is this how it is done, or do they have to file in France?  I wonder if it makes a difference?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mundodabolsa said:


> Hence why the poster wrote "teaching," not _teaching_.



My point was, it wasn't the LSE. It was a separate organization funded by the LSE, founded by I think William Hague, with Jolie.


----------



## berrydiva

gelbergirl said:


> They married in France and the divorce was filed in the US.
> Is this how it is done, or do they have to file in France?  I wonder if it makes a difference?


Were they really married in France or was that just a ceremony? Thought they were actually married for awhile before that wedding in France.


----------



## mkr

Honestly, sometimes it is appropriate to spank/be physical with your children.  Having 6 children can probably be very hard when they are unruly.  For all we know, the kid with the daggers may have been trying to stab someone.  

I do think Angie is trying to make Brad look like a bad parent to make herself look better.  He's the all-American boy next door sex symbol everyone loves him.  She knows how people view her.  She's the devious serial home wrecker drug addict animal killer.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

He could really put all of her skeletons out there. I wonder if he ever will.


----------



## BagBerry13

Alexenjie said:


> http://www.everydayhealth.com/colum...ud-helping-angelina-jolie-reduce-cancer-risk/
> Angie did not go into menopause because she immediately started hormone therapy after having her ovaries/fallopian tubes removed. Besides that, many people, most people do not completely lose their minds and bodies while in menopause.


As far as I know the hormone therapy is just there to help with the menopause. Even women with ovaries going into menopause do hormone therapy. It's to help with the unbalance and extreme hormone shift. Just because she started hormone therapy right after the removal doesn't mean she didn't have a menopause. I'm no doctor but I believe the removal of the ovaries basically causes the menopause and therefore she needs a hormone therapy.


Oryx816 said:


> They get "homeschooled" with tutors.  I assure you this can be very loosely defined....
> 
> I know a lot of people are impressed with her new persona as a "humanitarian", but make no mistake, it is all for image.  My husband lives in and does humanitarian work (he accepts no salary or accommodations, we self fund his presence) in Cambodia, and all the NGOs and UN personnel there are well aware of this crafted image, but anything that helps (even in the most tangential manner) is welcome regardless of motivation.  She is well received and beloved by the Cambodians because they suffered a horrific past and are struggling to overcome it, and any help is welcome, especially if it helps with tourism.  These people are all props to people like her and politicians who come in and make a big production with security details and paparazzi all set up and they are there for a superficial briefing, 40 minutes tops and get the accolades for being such fine humanitarians and bringing "awareness".  It is far more helpful when my husband gets fellow physicians from around the world to spend their vacations working for free, and living in the community.  These individuals are not moved to action by reading an article in a gossip rag about Angie's visit!  Please!  That said, there are celebrities and other wealthy individuals who come to developing countries and work quietly, and anonymously without disruption and maintain significant engagement and don't make it all about them.
> 
> She is the same narcissist who allegedly at 16 slept with her mother's long time love and live in boyfriend, who married Billy Bob Thornton when he was engaged to Laura Dern (who was away filming a movie and planning the wedding), and we all know about Jennifer Aniston.  While all these men are equally responsible if not more so as the committed party, and are despicable in their own right, it certainly is very telling about someone's character or lack thereof with such a consistent pattern of disrespecting others.  Now she tries to rebrand as a humanitarian?  Huh?  It is just a new identity for her, a new way of getting attention for herself.  Those who are actually in the trenches (doing the work day in and day out living among the people in need) see her for who she is.
> 
> As for Brad, that stoner is no better.  Maybe he did sleep with those Russian hookers, and Angie exploded because how dare he?!  She is (was) sexy, a mega celebrity, a supermom, AND a super humanitarian!  She is the whole package (well, the package she has presented to the world), so how could he be with some cheap Russian hookers!  She can't admit it, because of her history, so now he is the "bad parent" and the humanitarian mother will save her family!  Just my opinion...
> 
> Sorry, but I couldn't take any more of this Saint Angie.  For those of us who actually work with refugees, trafficked women and girls, orphans, the sick and the poor day in and day out, her glorified appearances are nothing more than a Kardashian pap stroll with a nicer bow.
> 
> I am not on the team of any of these self absorbed people.  I am on the team of women and children in developing countries who don't have agency or a voice.
> 
> I thank all of you ladies who make me laugh on a daily basis and show off your wit as well as your handbags!  Sorry for the rant.


Great post! And I always had that impression of her only doing this for attention. Never in the history of celebrities has any of them saved the world. All they're doing is bringing attention. Doctors, scientists and sometimes politicians save the world and have an actual impact in those parts of the world. Celebrities just bring paps and drama.


Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Perhaps in the case of Cambodia, who knows. She mostly worked there in the early 2000s. A long time ago. *
> 
> However, I do not agree that her humanitarian work now is for show. How can it be, it is to raise awareness, that is the whole point of it. Going to Jordan to meet refugees, going to Iraq, Syria, advocating for victims of sexual violence in conflict, speaking to the UN about the refugee crisis - how is it possible it's all 'for show'?  It cannot fly under the radar, more people need to be aware about it, hence the exact point: she is raising awareness.  It cannot be self serving, that defeats the very purpose of the word 'humantiarian.'


She has been in Cambodia last year or the year before shooting a film. So she still tries to bring attention to this country.


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> Wait. She leaked the story?



http://www.laineygossip.com/Angelin...she-is-upset-with-his-parenting-methods/44993


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> http://www.laineygossip.com/Angelin...she-is-upset-with-his-parenting-methods/44993


I don't click links so they don't get the hits...thanks for posting though.  I was always under the impression that Lainey was not a reliable source.


----------



## mkr

Brklynjuice87 said:


> He could really put all of her skeletons out there. I wonder if he ever will.


He may have to.  She's already attacking his character.


----------



## myown

gelbergirl said:


> They married in France and the divorce was filed in the US.
> Is this how it is done, or do they have to file in France?  I wonder if it makes a difference?


no i think you file in where you are registered. 
I married in USA and I would file in Germany, because i live here


----------



## lilapot

berrydiva said:


> I don't click links so they don't get the hits...thanks for posting though.  I was always under the impression that Lainey was not a reliable source.



I understand. Actually, I believe Lainey has credible sources esp on this one. She is actually Team Angie in my opinion. She thinks Jen is a fake. I have noticed she could be biased towards those she not necessarily likes but respects (Angie, Beyonce) but I think her gossip analysis had basis and are not written just for clicks. She does her research and she has the right contacts.

Posting the article for you.

"Angelina Jolie has filed for divorce from Brad Pitt. Her lawyer is Laura Wasser – and this is key, because Laura Wasser also represented Johnny Depp, and TMZ was getting allllll kinds of insider information that favoured Johnny’s side in his ugly split from Amber Heard. Right now then, it’s important that you consider that much of what’s been initially reported by TMZ is going to favour Angelina. Which is that she wants physical custody of all the children and only “joint legal custody” for Brad.

So, already, she’s putting it out there, some suspicion, that Brad’s influence on the children was concerning to her. Remember, Angelina Jolie is a master media strategist. There are few better than she is at this game.

Consider the timing of this. TMZ reports she filed on September 15th. Typically celebrities bury their scandals on Friday afternoons. She decided to wait. Wait until after the Emmys, wait until after Emmy Monday, when all entertainment and news coverage on the Emmys has subsided, and then, on a Tuesday morning, WHEN EVERYONE IS PAYING ATTENTION, she delivers on Gossip Christmas. And now here we are. The timing is not coincidence. Angelina Jolie wants full eyes on Angelina Jolie. Brad Pitt is about to find out what it feels like on the other side.

Before we get into it though, I want you to go back to a post I wrote back in June. The title of that post was “Smutty sensing the Brange”. So. So familiarise yourself with that homework, and what I reported in June. It was a heads up. It was a warmup. And, yes, there was more. I have more. But I also have two shows I have to work on so I’m writing as quickly and as thoroughly as I can in between rehearsals and script reviews and I promise I will have those posts up soon. If you’ve been reading my site for a while, you know sometimes it takes me a little longer because there’s so much to say. I apologise for this delay. But I also want to get it right. Hope that’s OK."


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> I do think Angie is trying to make Brad look like a bad parent to make herself look better.  He's the all-American boy next door sex symbol everyone loves him.  She knows how people view her.  She's the devious serial home wrecker drug addict animal killer.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think Brad has checked out of this relationship for a long time, and Angie filed for divorce in order to save her pride. But when you have 6 kids together and you ask for sole custody, you kind of have to defame the other person in order to get your wish. 

So far we only have Angie's side of the story, Brad hasn't said anything to attack Angie. Perhaps he's protecting the kids from all this drama and trying to work out the divorce privately. It's going to get ugly.


----------



## Zookzik

.


----------



## bag-mania

*How Angelina Jolie Told Brad Pitt She Wanted a Divorce – and Why He 'Begged' Her to Wait*

Angelina Jolie broke the news to Brad Pitt that she wanted to end their two-year marriage and 12-year romance just days before filing for divorce. 

"She sat down, talked to Brad and offered to file [for divorce] together," a source close to the actress tells PEOPLE in this week's cover story. "She said, 'This is what I'd like to do.' She explained everything. Angelina did what she felt she needed to do." 

Though Pitt, 52, was aware that their marriage was in trouble, he was still "wrecked" when Jolie told him of her plans two days before she filed divorce papers, marking irreconcilable differences as the reason for their split, says a source in his circle. 







"He was appealing to her to do this quietly – not to save the marriage but to consider the well-being of the children – and it was ignored," contends the Pitt source. "He is just wrecked by this." 

On Thursday, PEOPLE confirmed that Pitt is under investigation for child abuse by the Los Angeles Police Department and the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services following a September 14 incident on a private plane in which he allegedly got "verbally abusive" and "physical" with one of the couple's kids in front of Jolie and at least some of their other children. In her divorce filing, Jolie listed the couple's date of separation as the following day, September 15. 

Pitt, who had been in counseling "to try to figure out how to make things better" for their six kids "begged [Jolie] to press pause" and slow down the proceedings, says the Pitt source – not so that they could reconcile, but so they could move forward in a way that would both protect and prepare the kids for the massive upheaval that was to come. 

"He was willing to do anything, change any habit, change any lifestyle, to do what had to be done to make this work," adds the source. "And by 'make this work,' that means doing what has to be done to make even a split one that is amicable and in the best interests of the children." 

The former couple disagree about custody plans. Jolie, 41, asked for physical custody of the couple's kids and is requesting that Pitt be granted visitation rights, while Pitt wants shared custody, sources have said.

http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-begged-angelina-jolie-to-wait-to-file-divorce


----------



## BagBerry13

Btw, the funny thing is Saint Angie's lawyer, Laura Wasser, has a recurring bit on Chelsea's show. So anyone interested in how Angie's (and Johnny's) lawyer looks like should watch one of her episodes.

And even though I made a lot of fun of GOOP and her "consciously uncoupling" I have to say that way was better for the kids than what Brangelina are pulling right now.


----------



## imgg

Chagall said:


> Hard to believe. I thought he was a bit of a lightweight but he always came across as basically kind and decent. I guess if drugs and alcohol are involved that would explain it. If that is true you really can't blame Angie.


Exactly.  She is IMO a Borderline Personality and that's what they do, they split  "Your the best father ever"  Your the worst father ever".  BP is the absolute worst to deal with and I not believing much that will come from her camp.  I am surprised she was able to keep up this act for as long as she did.  I  feel sorry for Brad, but you play with fire you know what happens.


----------



## slowlikehoney

bag-mania said:


> *How Angelina Jolie Told Brad Pitt She Wanted a Divorce – and Why He 'Begged' Her to Wait*
> 
> Angelina Jolie broke the news to Brad Pitt that she wanted to end their two-year marriage and 12-year romance just days before filing for divorce.
> 
> "She sat down, talked to Brad and offered to file [for divorce] together," a source close to the actress tells PEOPLE in this week's cover story. "She said, 'This is what I'd like to do.' She explained everything. Angelina did what she felt she needed to do."
> 
> Though Pitt, 52, was aware that their marriage was in trouble, he was still "wrecked" when Jolie told him of her plans two days before she filed divorce papers, marking irreconcilable differences as the reason for their split, says a source in his circle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "He was appealing to her to do this quietly – not to save the marriage but to consider the well-being of the children – and it was ignored," contends the Pitt source. "He is just wrecked by this."
> 
> On Thursday, PEOPLE confirmed that Pitt is under investigation for child abuse by the Los Angeles Police Department and the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services following a September 14 incident on a private plane in which he allegedly got "verbally abusive" and "physical" with one of the couple's kids in front of Jolie and at least some of their other children. In her divorce filing, Jolie listed the couple's date of separation as the following day, September 15.
> 
> Pitt, who had been in counseling "to try to figure out how to make things better" for their six kids "begged [Jolie] to press pause" and slow down the proceedings, says the Pitt source – not so that they could reconcile, but so they could move forward in a way that would both protect and prepare the kids for the massive upheaval that was to come.
> 
> "He was willing to do anything, change any habit, change any lifestyle, to do what had to be done to make this work," adds the source. "And by 'make this work,' that means doing what has to be done to make even a split one that is amicable and in the best interests of the children."
> 
> The former couple disagree about custody plans. Jolie, 41, asked for physical custody of the couple's kids and is requesting that Pitt be granted visitation rights, while Pitt wants shared custody, sources have said.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-begged-angelina-jolie-to-wait-to-file-divorce



Wait, when did they supposedly have this long talk? Before the plane incident or after? 
This is getting all kinds of confusing.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Guess I'm the only one who doesn't think Angelina is a crazy horrible b*tch... even though Brad is under investigation for child abuse, people still think it's all her that's crazy and self-serving, though I think the last decade and more have shown what a good mom she is. I'm sure she's got an amount of crazy, like most celebrities do, but it seems like no matter what, anything she does is seen negatively. Guess SHE is the one with personality disorders even though sources are saying HE got abusive.

And even with her humanitarian work she's done for 10+ years, guess she's suuuuper selfish. Audrey Hepburn must also have been the same selfish narcissist!


----------



## imgg

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Guess I'm the only one who doesn't think Angelina is a crazy horrible b*tch... even though Brad is under investigation for child abuse, people still think it's all her that's crazy and self-serving, though I think the last decade and more have shown what a good mom she is. I'm sure she's got an amount of crazy, like most celebrities do, but it seems like no matter what, anything she does is seen negatively. Guess SHE is the one with personality disorders even though sources are saying HE got abusive.
> 
> And even with her humanitarian work she's done for 10+ years, guess she's suuuuper selfish. Audrey Hepburn must also have been the same selfish narcissist!


Ummm, those are her sources....anytime someone "claims" child abuse they have to investigate and my guess it will be open and shut quickly.  If someone was a child abuser it doesn't take 12 years to come out, coincidentally after someone files for divorce.  Two years ago she was touting what a great father he is, now claiming abuse.  This is the oldest trick in the book.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is all over the place.  But I did read the LAPD released a statement that he is not being investigated for child abuse.


----------



## berrydiva

lilapot said:


> I understand. Actually, I believe Lainey has credible sources esp on this one. She is actually Team Angie in my opinion. She thinks Jen is a fake. I have noticed she could be biased towards those she not necessarily likes but respects (Angie, Beyonce) but I think her gossip analysis had basis and are not written just for clicks. She does her research and she has the right contacts.
> 
> Posting the article for you.
> 
> "Angelina Jolie has filed for divorce from Brad Pitt. Her lawyer is Laura Wasser – and this is key, because Laura Wasser also represented Johnny Depp, and TMZ was getting allllll kinds of insider information that favoured Johnny’s side in his ugly split from Amber Heard. Right now then, it’s important that you consider that much of what’s been initially reported by TMZ is going to favour Angelina. Which is that she wants physical custody of all the children and only “joint legal custody” for Brad.
> 
> So, already, she’s putting it out there, some suspicion, that Brad’s influence on the children was concerning to her. Remember, Angelina Jolie is a master media strategist. There are few better than she is at this game.
> 
> Consider the timing of this. TMZ reports she filed on September 15th. Typically celebrities bury their scandals on Friday afternoons. She decided to wait. Wait until after the Emmys, wait until after Emmy Monday, when all entertainment and news coverage on the Emmys has subsided, and then, on a Tuesday morning, WHEN EVERYONE IS PAYING ATTENTION, she delivers on Gossip Christmas. And now here we are. The timing is not coincidence. Angelina Jolie wants full eyes on Angelina Jolie. Brad Pitt is about to find out what it feels like on the other side.
> 
> Before we get into it though, I want you to go back to a post I wrote back in June. The title of that post was “Smutty sensing the Brange”. So. So familiarise yourself with that homework, and what I reported in June. It was a heads up. It was a warmup. And, yes, there was more. I have more. But I also have two shows I have to work on so I’m writing as quickly and as thoroughly as I can in between rehearsals and script reviews and I promise I will have those posts up soon. If you’ve been reading my site for a while, you know sometimes it takes me a little longer because there’s so much to say. I apologise for this delay. But I also want to get it right. Hope that’s OK."


Thanks for the article. I don't believe that any of these celebs are above leaking stories - their PR people do it all of the time especially to get head of the noise and make sure they're painted in a good light. It's all sketchy thought - it's hard to see Pitt as harmful to his kids but there's one thing Jolie has seem quite consistent about and that's protecting her children. What is clear is that it's something serious for her to just spring it on him.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

imgg said:


> Ummm, those are her sources....anytime someone "claims" child abuse they have to investigate and my guess it will be open and shut quickly.  If someone was a child abuser it doesn't take 12 years to come out, coincidentally after someone files for divorce.  Two years ago she was touting what a great father he is, now claiming abuse.  This is the oldest trick in the book.



It doesn't mean it's untrue!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Whatevs, guess Angelina is the devil and Brad can do no wrong!! She's the husband stealer even though it was Brad who was MARRIED and cheated on his wife.

For the record, I like them both, but know they are human and do not completely idolize them, and I do think her charitable work is admirable.

back to chanel and lv and Chloe bags!


----------



## imgg

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It doesn't mean it's untrue!


So if it is untrue, when she was going on and on what a great father he is and that he is such a "good guy"  was that a lie too?  Are you saying saint Angelina is a liar?  Because what is she claiming now versus what she said just a couple years ago is contradictory so is she lying now or then?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

imgg said:


> So if it is untrue, when she was going on and on what a great father he is and that he is such a "good guy"  was that a lie too?  Are you saying saint Angelina is a liar?  Because what is she claiming now versus what she said just a couple years ago is contradictory so is she lying now or then?



Maybe it JUST happened when it hadn't before. Maybe your saint Brad isn't such a saint???


----------



## imgg

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Maybe it JUST happened when it hadn't before. Maybe your saint Brad isn't such a saint???


Human behavior doesn't work that way and the timing for these accusations is very telling.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

imgg said:


> Human behavior doesn't work that way and the timing for these accusations is very telling.



I'm sorry, I did not realize you knew for absolute certain that Angelina is a crazy liar, and Brad could never do anything wrong.

I'm just sick of the double standard for men and women. Women are always the crazy irrational ones, even when they're not. I don't know for sure if she is or isn't, but I'll give HER the benefit of the doubt. What is her motive if he did not cheat and did not abuse the kids?


----------



## bag-mania

Maybe she believes he was cheating with Marion on the set because she knows that's how she got Brad. It is human nature to assume other people think and behave the way you do. I don't see either one of them looking like they have the upper hand in this.


----------



## BagBerry13

Again, Angelina Jolie does NOT have a publicist. All you see now is her (in)direct doing.
And secondly, they're both drama queens. I remember a couple years ago when they were shooting in Berlin for a few months they rented a beautiful mansion for the whole brood just outside Berlin. Mind you, our pap business isn't as vital as it is in LA or New York but they knew right away where they lived because they put loads of security people all over the property and at the gate as well as covering up this old beautiful iron gate so no one could look inside. Which was pointless because the way the property was set they had lots of yard around the house so you couldn't have seen anybody anyway. The point is they could've easily blended in by acting normal but they decided to make a scene.


----------



## guccimamma

something has set her off,  although i don't believe it has anything to do with child abuse.  

i have a feeling she is kind of a free range parent, and he isn't.  those 2 styles don't mesh, especially when dealing with teenagers.  he may show up after making a movie, and expect the kids to behave in a certain way...which she hasn't made them adhere to....

add some weed, unlimited temptations on movie sets, a potential cancer diagnosis, jealousy....the list goes on.

who the hell knows. life is hard, even when you are one of the most beautiful, wealthy celebrity couples on the planet.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

BagBerry13 said:


> Again, Angelina Jolie does NOT have a publicist. All you see now is her (in)direct doing.
> And secondly, they're both drama queens. I remember a couple years ago when they were shooting in Berlin for a few months they rented a beautiful mansion for the whole brood just outside Berlin. Mind you, our pap business isn't as vital as it is in LA or New York but they knew right away where they lived because they put loads of security people all over the property and at the gate as well as covering up this old beautiful iron gate so no one could look inside. Which was pointless because the way the property was set they had lots of yard around the house so you couldn't have seen anybody anyway. The point is they could've easily blended in by acting normal but they decided to make a scene.



Where was this? Brandenburg area or Potsdam? I'm curious to see the place.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Whatevs, guess Angelina is the devil and Brad can do no wrong!! She's the husband stealer even though it was Brad who was MARRIED and cheated on his wife.
> 
> For the record, I like them both, but know they are human and do not completely idolize them, and I do think her charitable work is admirable.
> 
> back to chanel and lv and Chloe bags!



I'm telling you, it's just you and I are who think Angie isn't some crazy kitten murdering blood drinking drug addicted husband stealer  

People's perceptions of her are really coming out, it seems they were always there and now this saga is an excuse to bring out all their thoughts on Ang.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

imgg said:


> So if it is untrue, when she was going on and on what a great father he is and that he is such a "good guy"  was that a lie too?  Are you saying saint Angelina is a liar?  Because what is she claiming now versus what she said just a couple years ago is contradictory so is she lying now or then?



When people have violent drunk husbands they will generally try to hide it. Or it's possible he's recently developed this problem.


----------



## guccimamma

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> When people have violent drunk husbands they will generally try to hide it. Or it's possible he's recently developed this problem.



i'm not going to accept that assumption yet.


----------



## imgg

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm sorry, I did not realize you knew for absolute certain that Angelina is a crazy liar, and Brad could never do anything wrong.
> 
> I'm just sick of the double standard for men and women. Women are always the crazy irrational ones, even when they're not. I don't know for sure if she is or isn't, but I'll give HER the benefit of the doubt. What is her motive if he did not cheat and did not abuse the kids?


There is no double standard for me.  I make my opinion on behavior, not gender.  Mel Gibson comes across as a crazy lunatic so its not based on one gender being one way all the time.  Angie IMO seems mental and it appears to be the same opinion of others including her own father and other family members.    

And hello her motivie is obvious, she is going after full custody which I doubt she will get.


----------



## carlinha

imgg said:


> So if it is untrue, when she was going on and on what a great father he is and that he is such a "good guy"  was that a lie too?  Are you saying saint Angelina is a liar?  Because what is she claiming now versus what she said just a couple years ago is contradictory so is she lying now or then?



"The only thing that is constant is change."

Not speaking for Angelina or Brad or any of the kids as I don't know them personally, but just because someone hasn't done something in the past doesn't mean they aren't currently doing or will ever do it.  Add alcohol and drugs into the mix, and someone can definitely have a change of character that you would think impossible.  If you've ever dealt personally with an alcoholic or drug addict, you will know what I am talking about... this disease unchecked worsens over time.  In a few years (heck in a few days, hours, seconds!), many things can change... many things that were true then may no longer be true now, and vice versa.


----------



## Deco

I don't care one bit about either Brad or Angie and have no strong opinions about who they are or what they're like or what they did to who's life.  I only care about the wellbeing of the kids.  Out of the gate, Angie's trying to take all custody away from Brad, and calling him a danger to the kids is questionable to me because it completely denies Brad's fitness to be a dad.  She better have a real good reason for doing so.  I have a hard time believing that Brad is a danger to his kids.  If he just came unglued once in this alleged abuse scenario on the airplane, I don't think that makes him a permanent danger to the kids.  If this is a pattern of behavior, or a recently emerging trend, then yes, Angie's right to shield the kids from him.  I just have a hard time believing that, but will keep an open mind as the facts come out.  Her divorce filing and statements seem motivated by personal vindictiveness, as opposed to mama bear protecting her kids.  But we shall see what unfolds.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

imgg said:


> There is no double standard for me.  I make my opinion on behavior, not gender.  Mel Gibson comes across as a crazy lunatic so its not based on one gender being one way all the time.  Angie IMO seems mental and it appears to be the same opinion of others including her own father and other family members.
> 
> And hello her motivie is obvious, she is going after full custody which I doubt she will get.



I'm saying, what is her motive for divorce if not cheating or abusing kids?? Cuz she's crazy?

And her DAD? Ha.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

imgg said:


> Human behavior doesn't work that way and the timing for these accusations is very telling.


It does though especially if substance abuse is an issue




bag-mania said:


> Maybe she believes he was cheating with Marion on the set because she knows that's how she got Brad. It is human nature to assume other people think and behave the way you do. I don't see either one of them looking like they have the upper hand in this.



She doesn't  seem like someone that would get upset over cheating


----------



## guccimamma

if i had to be on a plane with 6 kids ages 8 to 15, i would drink....and there would probably be some yelling at some point.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Perhaps in the case of Cambodia, who knows. She mostly worked there in the early 2000s. A long time ago.
> 
> However, I do not agree that her humanitarian work now is for show. How can it be, it is to raise awareness, that is the whole point of it. Going to Jordan to meet refugees, going to Iraq, Syria, advocating for victims of sexual violence in conflict, speaking to the UN about the refugee crisis - how is it possible it's all 'for show'?  It cannot fly under the radar, more people need to be aware about it, hence the exact point: she is raising awareness.  It cannot be self serving, that defeats the very purpose of the word 'humantiarian.'


I agree.  I still think she's sincere in her humanitarian work.  But people are complex.  She could be a great humanitarian and not so great with personal relationships.


----------



## Swanky

People divorce all the time without it being cheating or abuse. 

It should be private, not the sh*tshow it's becoming.


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Where was this? Brandenburg area or Potsdam? I'm curious to see the place.


googled it for you: 
*Angelina Jolie wartet in Wannsee-Villa auf Brad Pitt*

*







*- morgenpost.de


----------



## bag-mania

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She doesn't  seem like someone that would get upset over cheating



Why do you say that? I don't know as much about her as most people here, but I didn't get the impression they had an open marriage or an understanding about other people.


----------



## sdkitty

KDD said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/brad-pitt-child-abuse-investigation/
> 
> Brad Pitt is under investigation by the LAPD and L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services for allegedly getting verbally abusive and physical with his children, and that's what triggered the divorce ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell us, Brad, Angelina and their kids were on a flight last Wednesday when he allegedly got wasted on the private jet. He allegedly went wild, screaming and getting physical with the kids........


We don't know what really happened.  If he was somewhat drunk and yelled at the kids, surely she wouldn't file for divorce over it.  Maybe he does drink too much for her liking.  But it seems like there're more to the story.  Maybe she's getting insecure about not being as hot as she used to be and that's why she was supposedly jealous of Marion?  IDK but it's sad.  And at this point in time her supposedly genius handling of the press is making her look the bad one IMO.


----------



## myown

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm saying, what is her motive for divorce if not cheating or abusing kids?? Cuz she's crazy?
> 
> And her DAD? Ha.


I think there are more reasons for divorce than cheating and abusing


----------



## myown

guccimamma said:


> if i had to be on a plane with 6 kids ages 8 to 15, i would drink....and there would probably be some yelling at some point.


I think I would be yelling with half of the kids...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> googled it for you:
> *Angelina Jolie wartet in Wannsee-Villa auf Brad Pitt*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- morgenpost.de



Wannsee!! I love that place


----------



## ForeverYoung87

bag-mania said:


> Why do you say that? I don't know as much about her as most people here, but I didn't get the impression they had an open marriage or an understanding about other people.


Idrk...maybe because of how she was in her younger years. They might not of had an open marriage but people have different breaking points. I just don't think she would divorce him because of cheating. I also don't believe the Marion rumors


----------



## guccimamma

myown said:


> I think there are more reasons for divorce than cheating and abusing



yes, but at least they are not fighting over who didn't pay the cable bill...

as i sit here with my $300 time warner bill.... i have no idea how it is that high


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> We don't know what really happened.  If he was somewhat drunk and yelled at the kids, surely she wouldn't file for divorce over it.  Maybe he does drink too much for her liking.  But it seems like there're more to the story.  Maybe she's getting insecure about not being as hot as she used to be and that's why she was supposedly jealous of Marion?  IDK but it's sad.  And at this point in time her supposedly genius handling of the press is making her look the bad one IMO.



The TMZ link cites verbal and physical abuse. I think that must be a complete no no, and perhaps Brad has lost his temper before while drunk, but this time if physical abuse was also involved in addition to verbal, it may have pushed her over the edge.


----------



## myown

guccimamma said:


> yes, but at least they are not fighting over who didn't pay the cable bill...
> 
> as i sit here with my $300 time warner bill.... i have no idea how it is that high


haha lol. 
maybe they just lost interest in each other. or she in him.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Decophile said:


> I don't care one bit about either Brad or Angie and have no strong opinions about who they are or what they're like or what they did to who's life.  I only care about the wellbeing of the kids.  Out of the gate, Angie's trying to take all custody away from Brad, and calling him a danger to the kids is questionable to me because it completely denies Brad's fitness to be a dad.  She better have a real good reason for doing so.  I have a hard time believing that Brad is a danger to his kids.  If he just came unglued once in this alleged abuse scenario on the airplane, I don't think that makes him a permanent danger to the kids.  If this is a pattern of behavior, or a recently emerging trend, then yes, Angie's right to shield the kids from him.  I just have a hard time believing that, but will keep an open mind as the facts come out.  Her divorce filing and statements seem motivated by personal vindictiveness, as opposed to mama bear protecting her kids.  But we shall see what unfolds.



This. 
I can see him losing it once and being ugly, but I'm having a hard time believing that he's so bad he needs be denied joint custody. Seems like there would be more examples of bad behavior if he'd spiraled that far down. 
And even if he is that bad, the public way she's gone about this isn't doing the kids any favors either...
Would have been better to make a joint announcement then meet with the lawyers together and hash out an agreement that would protect the kids. Like- she gets custody until he completes rehab or whatever. I mean up until this minute she's had nothing but good things to say about his parenting and now he's suddenly irredeemable? Nah.


----------



## BagBerry13

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Where was this? Brandenburg area or Potsdam? I'm curious to see the place.


It was close to the Wannsee. So basically between Berlin and Potsdam. Here at the link you can see a few pictures of the house and the security personnel. They even rented a private garbage disposal company. Why? In case anyone goes through their garbage? 
I didn't realise this was for Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## bag-mania

I'm amazed the incident happened last Wednesday and all the papers were filed and it was announced Tuesday. That's fast for lawyers, even LA celebrity lawyers.


----------



## lilapot

I also believe there's more to it. It's so much easier to say we don't agree on parenting style or something like that. Plus, she wants custody so she needed to get the upperhand.

Lainey kept referring us back to her article in June. I tend to believe this has to do with the divorce but who knows! 

"It’s been pretty stable between Angelina Jolieand Brad Pitt for a while now. But US Weekly reports in its latest issuethat there may be some tension between the two. Typically tabloid stories about the two are not all that reliable, especially from the lower tier magazine. US Weekly however isn’t lower tier. And US has generally been pretty favourable towards Brange. There are other reasons too for not writing off this account – we’ll get to that on the other side but first, these are the details.

As you know, Brange owns an estate in the South of France. That’s where they got married. That’s where their wine is produced. Apparently Brad wants to keep it and Angelina wants to unload it. For political aspirations:

_Angelina is ramping up her efforts in the political world,' a source told the publication. The Oscar winner has been working with Arminka Helic, the British House Of Lords member. 'They share a similar vision.' said a source. Jolie and Helic have partnered up for a nonprofit based in the UK. And the Maleficent beauty has also been teaching at Helic's alma mater the London School Of Economics._

_It looks as if Angelina wants to enter the House Of Lords. Only tax-paying British residents are allowed into the House. 'She wants to sell Chateau Miraval and Brad refuses,' said the source. Pitt owns a home in the Los Feliz area of Los Angeles but it is not known if that is in her name as well and will have to go too. And though Jolie is slated for a Maleficent sequel which Disney confirmed this spring, a source added 'she has turned her back on Hollywood.'_

There’s nothing here about cheating. About flirting with Marion Cotillard or thinking about Jennifer Aniston. In fact, what US Weekly is giving us is actually, from a front cover perspective, not all that scandalous – which is why it’s not a blazing cover story. That’s why, in my gossip experience, this is worth considering. The surface boring-ness of the story is precisely why it’s setting off my smutty senses.
This is a portrait of a couple with possibly diverging interests – for her a life of politics. She’s been spending a lot of time with Arminka Helic, a British politician connected to the London School of Economics, perhaps Angelina’s link to securing a visiting professorship there – and certainly an asset to her if she is really wants to join the House Of Lords; Angelina’s language lately has suggested that a political future is not out of the question. Which speaks to lifestyle. And that’s a real thing in a real marriage – differences over lifestyle don’t make for the sexiest, most intriguing gossip headlines but this might be the difference between this particular story about potential Brange unrest and the others. In my experience, it’s also a teaser. Like a lead-in/warmup, to get us positioned and primed for more. I mean there’s no reason to panic, but let’s keep watching.

http://www.laineygossip.com/US-Week...n-the-South-of-France/44228?celebrityId=20026


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt spoke with LAPD over family incident*
Brad Pitt spoke with Los Angeles authorities recently about an incident involving one of his children with Angelina Jolie, who filed for divorce this week.

A source with knowledge of the situation said Thursday: "[Brad] is taking this very seriously and he's cooperated. He has always worked hard to be a good father and wants to do whatever is best for his family."

"LAPD is not handling any report of allegations of child abuse for Mr. Brad Pitt," LAPD Officer Jenny Houser told CNN.

People magazine reported that the incident took place on September 14 on the couple's private plane. Jolie lists September 15 as the date of their separation.

A representative for Pitt referred CNN to the original statement that was released when news of the split was made public.

"I am very saddened by this, but what matters most now is the wellbeing of our kids," Pitt said. "I kindly ask the press to give them the space they deserve during this challenging time."
Jolie filed for divorce Monday and cited irreconcilable differences. She is seeking physical custody of their six children.

Jolie's attorney, Robert Offer, released the following statement to CNN at the time: "This decision was made for the health of the family. She will not be commenting at this time, and asks that the family be given their privacy during this difficult time."

http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/22/entertainment/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie/


----------



## lilapot

myown said:


> I think I would be yelling with half of the kids...



i probably would, too. I even yell at my 5 cats when they get unruly. They are spoiled brats and they break things to get my attention. lol


----------



## limom

lilapot said:


> Of course, you'd file a divorce if your husband gets verbally/physically abusive towards you or your children but what I dont agree with is her leaking this to TMZ. If i were the wife,For the sake of the kids, I'd take them far away from him where they will be safe. Ill file a divorce and we will settle in court. Not leak the issue through a gossip site and then expect people to not judge or give them privacy. Of course, everyone will judge. Of course, the paparazzi will be following them
> around. Of course, the kids and the others (Jen, Marion) will
> be dragged. Of course, people will dig up whatever they can about her and her family. Yes, Brad was wrong but She brought this media stalking/frenzy upon her family. It's such a shame.
> 
> Again, doing it the way she did wasn't right. If she really wants to
> tell the world Brad is the worst, then why not just do an interview with a reputable
> magazine or talk show. Going to TMZ encourages and perpetuates gossip. In this case, everybody loses esp the kids.


TMZ has a source with the LA PD.
I applaud the person who reported the abuse to children services.
IMO, there are more than one witness and a part of me thinks that Angie wants to disassociate herself from Brad.
Could it be on tape?
As far as him being high, child please with 6 kids I would have to be hooked to a Valium IV 24/7.

AS far as the French marriage. They were NEVER married there legally.


----------



## myown

lilapot said:


> i probably would, too. I even yell at my 5 cats when they get unruly. They are spoiled brats and they break things to get my attention. lol


they must love you


----------



## sdkitty

I have a hard time understanding these situations.  They were together something like ten years.  At that point they were committed enough to marry.  Now two years later it's over?  Makes no sense to me.  I suppose maybe it was more fun when the kids were little?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I have a hard time understanding these situations.  They were together something like ten years.  At that point they were committed enough to marry.  Now two years later it's over?  Makes no sense to me.  I suppose maybe it was more fun when the kids were little?


Teenagers truly test your patience. I have a sophomore and believe me, he pushes my buttons non stop.
Adding travelling and two super intense careers, it must be nuts, even  though, they have tons of help, imo.


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> Honestly, sometimes it is appropriate to spank/be physical with your children.  Having 6 children can probably be very hard when they are unruly.  For all we know, the kid with the daggers may have been trying to stab someone.
> 
> I do think Angie is trying to make Brad look like a bad parent to make herself look better.  He's the all-American boy next door sex symbol everyone loves him.  *She knows how people view her.  She's the devious serial home wrecker drug addict animal killer*.




i'm sorry but after reading all these drama posts this made me LOL 




limom said:


> TMZ has a source with the LA PD.
> *I applaud the person who reported the abuse to children services.
> IMO, there are more than one witness and a part of me thinks that Angie wants to disassociate herself from Brad.
> Could it be on tape?*
> As far as him being high, child please with 6 kids I would have to be hooked to a Valium IV 24/7.
> 
> AS far as the French marriage. They were NEVER married there legally.




people have posted several times that this is not true!

_*"LAPD is not handling any report of allegations of child abuse for Mr. Brad Pitt," LAPD Officer Jenny Houser told CNN.*_


----------



## guccimamma

sdkitty said:


> I have a hard time understanding these situations.  They were together something like ten years.  At that point they were committed enough to marry.  Now two years later it's over?  Makes no sense to me.  I suppose maybe it was more fun when the kids were little?



i am surprised by how difficult parenting teenager is. especially the one that was always the "easy" kid.  half the time i want to go live in tiny house in the wilderness... if i had one, i'd be there right now. 

these people have 6 kids,  i don' think they go to school,  how in the hell do you keep them occupied?  abuse allegations or not....the kids should be in some kind of structured environment,  with legitimate friends that they can see on a daily basis.  i get anxiety just thinking about it.


----------



## Deco

Maybe for them getting married for the first time was prompted by the same thing that makes the Real Housewives renew their vows: signs of trouble and getting married (or renewing vows) to try to fix it.


----------



## limom

bag-princess said:


> i'm sorry but after reading all these drama posts this made me LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people have posted several times that this is not true!
> 
> _*"LAPD is not handling any report of allegations of child abuse for Mr. Brad Pitt," LAPD Officer Jenny Houser told CNN.*_


Really?
Harvey Levin was just on WW and said that they were a complaint with children services which resulted in LAPD starting an investigation.
I would think that it is confidential and LAPD is covering their azzes.(as usual)


----------



## tweegy

BagBerry13 said:


> Btw, the funny thing is Saint Angie's lawyer, Laura Wasser, has a recurring bit on Chelsea's show. So anyone interested in how Angie's (and Johnny's) lawyer looks like should watch one of her episodes.
> 
> And even though I made a lot of fun of GOOP and her "consciously uncoupling" I have to say that way was better for the kids than what Brangelina are pulling right now.


Nah, that means I'll have to watch Chelsea... 


BagBerry13 said:


> Again, Angelina Jolie does NOT have a publicist. All you see now is her (in)direct doing.
> And secondly, they're both drama queens. I remember a couple years ago when they were shooting in Berlin for a few months they rented a beautiful mansion for the whole brood just outside Berlin. Mind you, our pap business isn't as vital as it is in LA or New York but they knew right away where they lived because they put loads of security people all over the property and at the gate as well as covering up this old beautiful iron gate so no one could look inside. Which was pointless because the way the property was set they had lots of yard around the house so you couldn't have seen anybody anyway. The point is they could've easily blended in by acting normal but they decided to make a scene.


They way they're acting is so fitting to their trashiness lol. Wouldnt be surprised to see them on maury anytime soon ...



Swanky said:


> People divorce all the time without it being cheating or abuse.
> 
> It should be private, not the sh*tshow it's becoming.



Truth, I like how Brad is taking the "adult" approach but I see he's tossing a few jab articles out which shows he's just as ridiculous



guccimamma said:


> yes, but at least they are not fighting over who didn't pay the cable bill...
> 
> as i sit here with my $300 time warner bill.... i have no idea how it is that high



What?? Did you download the entire internet??!



sdkitty said:


> I have a hard time understanding these situations.  They were together something like ten years.  At that point they were committed enough to marry.  Now two years later it's over?  Makes no sense to me.  I suppose maybe it was more fun when the kids were little?



Right! Two years isnt any amount of time for kids or parenting styles to be drastically altered. So I don't buy that parenting difference crap story she put out.


----------



## sdkitty

Decophile said:


> Maybe for them getting married for the first time was prompted by the same thing that makes the Real Housewives renew their vows: signs of trouble and getting married (or renewing vows) to try to fix it.


that sounds smart


----------



## limom

tweegy said:


> Nah, that means I'll have to watch Chelsea...
> 
> They way they're acting is so fitting to their trashiness lol. Wouldnt be surprised to see them on maury anytime soon ...
> 
> 
> 
> Truth, I like how Brad is taking the "adult" approach but I see he's tossing a few jab articles out which shows he's just as ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> What?? Did you download the entire internet??!
> 
> 
> 
> Right! Two years isnt any amount of time for kids or parenting styles to be drastically altered. So I don't buy that parenting difference crap story she put out.


The only way, I could see a change is if he uses more and the kids are riding his nerves non stop.


----------



## tweegy

limom said:


> The only way, I could see a change is if he uses more and the kids are riding his nerves non stop.


Weed can make you angry if you use it excessively. But at the same time we probably won't know what 'abuse' happened really. Its now a stain on Mr. Pitt's character. lol


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> The only way, I could see a change is if he uses more and the kids are riding his nerves non stop.


I can't believe he's such a drug/alcohol abuser that he's beyond redemption.  I don't think he'd be as successful as he is if that was the case.


----------



## Deco

tweegy said:


> Weed cant make you angry if you use it excessively. But at the same time we probably won't know what 'abuse' happened really. Its now a stain on Mr. Pitt's character. lol


Yep, I don't think the angry/violent/abusive behavior can be laid on weed.  Alcohol, most certainly.

EDIT: sorry, you said "can" not "cant".  So we don't agree!  Although anything is possible, I don't know of excessive weed consumption resulting in anger to the point you abuse people/children.  And I know some crazy heavy weed smokers.  I live in Colorado .  Good luck getting them off the couch for anything.  Anger takes too much effort.


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Weed can make you angry if you use it excessively. But at the same time we probably won't know what 'abuse' happened really. Its now a stain on Mr. Pitt's character. lol



True dat regarding the weed [emoji6]


----------



## mkr

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Guess I'm the only one who doesn't think Angelina is a crazy horrible b*tch... even though Brad is under investigation for child abuse, people still think it's all her that's crazy and self-serving, though I think the last decade and more have shown what a good mom she is. I'm sure she's got an amount of crazy, like mostcelebrities do, but it seems like no matter what, anything she does is seen negatively. Guess SHE is the one with personality disorders even though sources are saying HE got abusive.
> 
> And even with her humanitarian work she's done for 10+ years, guess she's suuuuper selfish. Audrey Hepburn must also have been the same selfish narcissist!


What has she done to show what a good mom she is?


----------



## mkr

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm sorry, I did not realize you knew for absolute certain that Angelina is a crazy liar, and Brad could never do anything wrong.
> 
> I'm just sick of the double standard for men and women. Women are always the crazy irrational ones, even when they're not. I don't know for sure if she is or isn't, but I'll give HER the benefit of the doubt. What is her motive if he did not cheat and did not abuse the kids?


Tarnishing his image/sole custody/large settlement/public favor/pride/humiliation/dominance/twisting the knife


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> As far as him being high, child please with 6 kids I would have to be hooked to a Valium IV 24/7.
> .



  I would be too & have a drink in the other hand!!


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> What has she done to show what a good mom she is?



i don't know.  that's a good question.  i think kids should spend time in school, no matter who their parents are.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'm telling you, it's just you and I are who think Angie isn't some crazy kitten murdering blood drinking drug addicted husband stealer
> 
> People's perceptions of her are really coming out, it seems they were always there and now this saga is an excuse to bring out all their thoughts on Ang.


Well of course our thoughts about her are coming out now, we never had a reason to talk about it this way until now.


----------



## mkr

ForeverYoung87 said:


> It does though especially if substance abuse is an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She doesn't  seem like someone that would get upset over cheating


No, she seems like the kind of person who would get even.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I agree.  I still think she's sincere in her humanitarian work.  But people are complex.  She could be a great humanitarian and not so great with personal relationships.


Kind of like the great police officer everyone loves, who goes home and beats his wife.


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> True dat regarding the weed [emoji6]


Mhmm. 


Decophile said:


> Yep, I don't think the angry/violent/abusive behavior can be laid on weed.  Alcohol, most certainly.
> 
> EDIT: sorry, you said "can" not "cant".  So we don't agree!  Although anything is possible, I don't know of excessive weed consumption resulting in anger to the point you abuse people/children.  And I know some crazy heavy weed smokers.  I live in Colorado .  Good luck getting them off the couch for anything.  Anger takes too much effort.



Lol, well I'm not saying that its responsible for IF he 'abused' his kids so don't misinterpret my words there. 
But, yes, it can make someone increasingly aggressive if it is used excessively. Like anything, too much of something will result in something. Can't say for your couch smokers...


----------



## guccimamma

tweegy said:


> What?? Did you download the entire internet??!



its our bill with phone/cable/internet...didn't even watch any pay per views.  have no idea how it skyrocketed. i thought it was $200 last year...can't figure out $300

now i have to call them and go through all of our different channels/packages.  

i also have to figure out how to deal with the damn common core math for my middle schooler.  i sat for an hour trying to figure out what the hell the book/worksheets were talking about.   maybe angie could spare one of her tutors for us.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I have a hard time understanding these situations.  They were together something like ten years.  At that point they were committed enough to marry.  Now two years later it's over?  Makes no sense to me.  I suppose maybe it was more fun when the kids were little?


There might have been some legal reason for this, or some financial reason.


----------



## Deco

tweegy said:


> Mhmm.
> 
> 
> Lol, well I'm not saying that its responsible for IF he 'abused' his kids so don't misinterpret my words there.
> But, yes, it can make someone increasingly aggressive if it is used excessively. Like anything, too much of something will result in something. Can't say for your couch smokers...


fair enough.

Oh yippee, they're MY couch smokers now!


----------



## morgan20

mkr said:


> If I had 6 kids there is a very high possibiltyof someone getting beat.



Yep one of six siblings and five got beatings


----------



## mkr

Good grief what is a couch smoker???

BTW I'm still waiting for an answer about the hard boiled eggs.


----------



## cdtracing

I don't idolize either one of them so I'm not on anyone's side here.  People get divorced for all sorts of reasons & in my opinion, the process should be kept private, especially if children are involved.  If a couple is a celebrity couple, I would think they would want to keep things as private as possible because the "public" loves to hear all the dirt & horror stories it can.  Brad & Ange have been together for 12 years.  That's a lot of time to discover the other person's closet skeletons & unacceptable habits & traits.  Another reason to keep this private.  How this whole thing is transpiring makes me think it's going to be a mad house of a three ring circus.  She knows what his secrets are & he knows what hers are.  He's always been a stoner & she's always seemed a little strange to me.  Only time will tell how this plays out & who takes the high road for the benefit of the children.  What ever the motives, it would have been better press if they had made the announcement together & filed for a mutually favorable divorce.  Playing this out for public consumption is a disaster & it will make the Johnny Depp/Amber Heard divorce look like a church social.  We'll just have to wait & see.  In the end, it's the children who will suffer & be affected the most.  There will come a time when they will read all the crap that's published about both parents.  It's just sad to me that the children won't come first in this sort of situation.  In the end, the only winners will be the lawyers.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Good grief what is a couch smoker???
> 
> BTW I'm still waiting for an answer about the hard boiled eggs.


The boiled eggs comment was a joke and relates to nothing.

Couch smoker is someone who throws their couch into a smoker to give it a woodsy, mesquite flavor.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> The boiled eggs comment was a joke and relates to nothing.
> 
> Couch smoker is someone who throws their couch into a smoker to give it a woodsy, mesquite flavor.


Did you make that up?  I'm gonna throw a couch into a smoker.  Am I gonna eat it????


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I don't idolize either one of them so I'm not on anyone's side here.  People get divorced for all sorts of reasons & in my opinion, the process should be kept private, especially if children are involved.  If a couple is a celebrity couple, I would think they would want to keep things a private as possible because the "public" loves to hear all the dirt & horror stories it can.  Brad & Ange have been together for 12 years.  That's a lot of time to discover the other person's closet skeletons & unacceptable habits & traits.  Another reason to keep this private.  How this whole thing is transpiring makes me think it's going to be a mad house of a three ring circus.  She knows what his secrets are & he knows what hers are.  He's always been a stoner & she's always seemed a little strange to me.  Only time will tell how this plays out & who takes the high road for the benefit of the children.  What ever the motives, it would have been better press if they had made the announcement together & filed for a mutually favorable divorce.  Playing this out for public consumption is a disaster & it will make the Johnny Depp/Amber Heard divorce look like a church social.  We'll just have to wait & see.  In the end, it's the children who will suffer & be affected the most.  There will come a time when they will read all the crap that's published about both parents.  It's just sad to me that the children won't come first in this sort of situation.  In the end, the only winners will be the lawyers.


agree....they should be thinking about the kids
Apparently she's more interested in winning or getting revenge.  I've admired her humanitarian work but her behavior here seems nasty and just plain wrong.  We don't know if he cheated, or if she thought he cheated.  Nor do we know the level of this anger/drug abuse.  As you said, he was a stoner before so that's not new  From what I've read, they're both worth plenty of money so I doubt that's what's motivating her.


----------



## Rouge H

Decophile said:


> Couch smoker is someone who throws their couch into a smoker to give it a woodsy, mesquite flavor.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Did you make that up?  I'm gonna throw a couch into a smoker.  Am I gonna eat it????


yes, I made it up.  I think your sense of humor is rubbing off on me.

Couch smoker is a pot-head couch-potato.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> agree....they should be thinking about the kids
> Apparently she's more interested in winning or getting revenge.  I've admired her humanitarian work but her behavior here seems nasty and just plain wrong.  We don't know if he cheated, or if she thought he cheated.  Nor do we know the level of this anger/drug abuse.  As you said, he was a stoner before so that's not new  From what I've read, they're both worth plenty of money so I doubt that's what's motivating her.


Agree about revenge. Most Hollywood celebrities try to sweep divorces under the rug by filing on a Fri. Angie waited til after the Emmys and filed on a Tue when she knew all eyes would be on her.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> yes, I made it up.  I think your sense of humor is rubbing off on me.
> 
> Couch smoker is a pot-head couch-potato.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


>


haven't I at least earned a Prince GIF?


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> I don't idolize either one of them so I'm not on anyone's side here.  People get divorced for all sorts of reasons & in my opinion, the process should be kept private, especially if children are involved.  If a couple is a celebrity couple, I would think they would want to keep things a private as possible because the "public" loves to hear all the dirt & horror stories it can.  Brad & Ange have been together for 12 years.  That's a lot of time to discover the other person's closet skeletons & unacceptable habits & traits.  Another reason to keep this private.  How this whole thing is transpiring makes me think it's going to be a mad house of a three ring circus.  She knows what his secrets are & he knows what hers are.  He's always been a stoner & she's always seemed a little strange to me.  Only time will tell how this plays out & who takes the high road for the benefit of the children.  What ever the motives, it would have been better press if they had made the announcement together & filed for a mutually favorable divorce.  Playing this out for public consumption is a disaster & it will make the Johnny Depp/Amber Heard divorce look like a church social.  We'll just have to wait & see.  In the end, it's the children who will suffer & be affected the most.  There will come a time when they will read all the crap that's published about both parents.  It's just sad to me that the children won't come first in this sort of situation.  In the end, the only winners will be the lawyers.





sdkitty said:


> agree....they should be thinking about the kids
> Apparently she's more interested in winning or getting revenge.  I've admired her humanitarian work but her behavior here seems nasty and just plain wrong.  We don't know if he cheated, or if she thought he cheated.  Nor do we know the level of this anger/drug abuse.  As you said, he was a stoner before so that's not new  From what I've read, they're both worth plenty of money so I doubt that's what's motivating her.





chowlover2 said:


> Agree about revenge. Most Hollywood celebrities try to sweep divorces under the rug by filing on a Fri. Angie waited til after the Emmys and filed on a Tue when she knew all eyes would be on her.


It could have been taped by someone and is about to be exposed thus it has to be public at this point. Plus with a formal complaint, TMZ was bound to get a leak, imo


----------



## alansgail

cdtracing said:


> I don't idolize either one of them so I'm not on anyone's side here.  People get divorced for all sorts of reasons & in my opinion, the process should be kept private, especially if children are involved.  If a couple is a celebrity couple, I would think they would want to keep things a private as possible because the "public" loves to hear all the dirt & horror stories it can.  Brad & Ange have been together for 12 years.  That's a lot of time to discover the other person's closet skeletons & unacceptable habits & traits.  Another reason to keep this private.  How this whole thing is transpiring makes me think it's going to be a mad house of a three ring circus.  She knows what his secrets are & he knows what hers are.  He's always been a stoner & she's always seemed a little strange to me.  Only time will tell how this plays out & who takes the high road for the benefit of the children.  What ever the motives, it would have been better press if they had made the announcement together & filed for a mutually favorable divorce.  Playing this out for public consumption is a disaster & it will make the Johnny Depp/Amber Heard divorce look like a church social.  We'll just have to wait & see.  In the end, it's the children who will suffer & be affected the most.  There will come a time when they will read all the crap that's published about both parents.  It's just sad to me that the children won't come first in this sort of situation.  In the end, the only winners will be the lawyers.



I agree completely with you and for those who've said that "children are resilient" and they'll be o.k.? These types of life changes affect everyone differently so that's just wishful thinking. Their children may be FUBAR when this is all said and done......of course I do hope that's not the case. The children are innocent 'collateral damage' in this fiasco.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> haven't I at least earned a Prince GIF?


 I suppose you deserve that much


----------



## mkr

Or maybe not.


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


> Honestly, sometimes it is appropriate to spank/be physical with your children.  Having 6 children can probably be very hard when they are unruly.  For all we know, the kid with the daggers may have been trying to stab someone.
> 
> I do think Angie is trying to make Brad look like a bad parent to make herself look better.  He's the all-American boy next door sex symbol everyone loves him.  *She knows how people view her.  She's the devious serial home wrecker drug addict animal killer.*



Outside this thread I have never heard anyone refer to Angelina as "a devious serial home wrecker drug addict animal killer." But then I seem to live in an altogether different world because here spanking or beating your kids is forbidden by law. There are other ways to discipline your child without resorting to physical violence.


----------



## tweegy

LOL! Well that escalated quickly.



Decophile said:


> fair enough.
> 
> Oh yippee, they're MY couch smokers now!





mkr said:


> Good grief what is a couch smoker???
> 
> BTW I'm still waiting for an answer about the hard boiled eggs.





Decophile said:


> yes, I made it up.  I think your sense of humor is rubbing off on me.
> 
> Couch smoker is a pot-head couch-potato.





Decophile said:


> The boiled eggs comment was a joke and relates to nothing.
> 
> *Couch smoker is someone who throws their couch into a smoker to give it a woodsy, mesquite flavor.*



Yes...Yes it is


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> I am so sorry.  I had a good one too.


----------



## sdkitty

zen1965 said:


> Outside this thread I have never heard anyone refer to Angelina as "a devious serial home wrecker drug addict animal killer." But then I seem to live in an altogether different world because here spanking or beating your kids is forbidden by law. There are other ways to discipline your child without resorting to physical violence.


animal killer?


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> I suppose you deserve that much


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> Outside this thread I have never heard anyone refer to Angelina as "a devious serial home wrecker drug addict animal killer." But then I seem to live in an altogether different world because here spanking or beating your kids is forbidden by law. There are other ways to discipline your child without resorting to physical violence.


Oh really?
This is her reputation in all the forums I have ever visited. The Alley, Previously TV, citydataforum and some non English speaking ones.
Chelsea Handler just called her a lunatic on her streamed show.
Honestly, people here are quite mild in their assessment of her personality.


----------



## Lounorada

BagBerry13 said:


> As far as him being high, child please with 6 kids I would have to be hooked to a Valium IV 24/7.


----------



## Lounorada

BagBerry13 said:


> And even though I made a lot of fun of GOOP and her "consciously uncoupling" I have to say that way was better for the kids than what Brangelina are pulling right now.


Agreed!


----------



## Lounorada

Well, this thread is certainly an entertaining read ATM.
I'm just here like...




and a bit of this...


----------



## mundodabolsa

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm just sick of the double standard for men and women. Women are always the crazy irrational ones, even when they're not. I don't know for sure if she is or isn't, but I'll give HER the benefit of the doubt. What is her motive if he did not cheat and did not abuse the kids?



I don't think it's a double standard so much as the natural outcome when a group of (mostly) women are discussing something like this.  I'm not saying that women are too hard on women or cattier with other women or anything like that. 

But as women, we judge other women more readily because we feel like we have insights into female behavior and tendencies related to our own feelings and our own life experiences.  I can imagine Angelina being a sneaky, manipulative, calculating b**ch in reaction to something because sometimes I'm a manipulative b**ch.  But I've never been in the head of a man so to judge Brad's behaviors I need more facts. To judge Angelina I can speculate because it's only natural to feel like I know the female brain, regardless of how different we all are.


----------



## shaurin

Angie's johnny lee miller/billy bob stage with the blood vial wearing doesn't bother me so much.  I feel like she was a kid then and a kid in the media spotlight at that and now she has grown up.  People do that.  (I shall reserve judgment on the animal killing stuff as I'm not sure whether that has ever been substantiated nor have I admittedly ever looked into it).  But her adulting has been pretty impressive--she is a UN ambassador, involved with so many charities and worthwhile causes, and has made some impressive career moves (I am thinking of her directing) in a male-dominated industry.  Her having slept with Brad when he was married I do believe, however, was wrong.  But I also don't think that makes her the devil or whatever.  People aren't perfect.  The bottom line, putting everything else aside, is that if Brad was abusing her or the children either verbally or physically and who the heck knows what is true or not, then she absolutely made the right call on divorcing him.


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie’s Different Parenting Styles and Philosophies in Their Own Words*

In the wake of *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt*’s split — which was reportedly fueled in part by disagreement over differing parenting styles — _Us Weekly _has taken a look back at what the world-famous pair have said about their contrasting philosophies.

Despite alarming rumors that Pitt is being investigated for child abuse, it’s no secret that the _Fight Club_ hunk, 52, and the Academy Award–winning actress, 41, have taken different approaches when it comes to raising their six children, Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8.

During a November 2015 interview with _The Telegraph_, Pitt revealed that he often feels like he is forced to play the bad cop at home with his sons. "I am [the disciplinarian] with the boys,” he told the publication, adding that he has a soft spot in his heart for his daughters: “Girls do no wrong, so I don't have to be.”

The admittedly stern father continued at the time: "I feel like my job is to show 'em around, help them find what they want to do with their life, put as many things in front of them, and pull them back when they get out of line, so they know who they are."

By contrast, Jolie explained that the bad cop role was once reserved for her prior to the July 12, 2008, birth of Knox and Vivienne. "I used to be the tougher parent,” she told Britain’s _OK! Magazine_ in March 2012. “But since the birth of the twins, Brad's had to play bad cop more often.”

During her chat with the U.K. outlet, the _Maleficent_ star also shared that she has a tighter bond with the Jolie-Pitt daughters: "It also depends on which of the children we're talking about … I think I'm a little closer to the girls, maybe, but he's always making them laugh."

As fans will likely recall, Pitt — who Jolie has described as a “great, loving father” — played an abusive dad in 2011’s _The Tree of Life_. While promoting the film at the Cannes Film Festival, the Oklahoma native memorably joked about employing the same violent parenting MO as his vituperative character.

“I beat my kids regularly, and it seems to do the trick,” he sarcastically told reporters during a press conference. “And I deprive them of meals.”

Kidding aside, Pitt said that he was worried about taking on the role, because of how it might affect his children’s perception of him.

“I was a little hesitant about playing the oppressive father. I think about everything I do now — [which] my kids are going to see when they grow up — and how are they going to feel,” he added during the press conference. “But they know me as a dad and know I’m not like that. I hope they’ll just think of me as a pretty damn good actor.”

During a March 2014 interview with _The Mirror_, Jolie gushed about her hubby’s relationship with their brood. "He loves being a father, and that's one thing I'm most proud of about him. With a large family, you need that support," the _Changeling_ actress said. "Brad is a wonderful teacher and guide, for the boys in particular. He likes to plan things and proceed in a very deliberate and methodical way. He is much cooler and calmer … I can be more impulsive and outspoken."

Though she once suggested that the opposition in their parenting worked in the couple’s favor, a source told _Us_ on Tuesday that their contradictory methods ultimately led to some of their biggest, most contentious fights.

“[Jolie] did try to make it work, but her kids come first, and she couldn't let them see Mommy and Daddy like this,” the insider told _Us__._ "The fighting got worse, and they disagreed a lot about parenting and a lot of things.”

Contrary to confusing reports, Pitt is not being investigated by the LAPD for child abuse following his recent split from Jolie, the Los Angeles Police Department told _Us_ on Thursday, September 22.

An earlier report from TMZ claimed that the LAPD and L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services were looking into an incident in which the _World War Z_ star allegedly became “verbally abusive and physical” with his children, citing a specific incident on his and Jolie’s private jet last week.

“LAPD is not handling any report or allegations into child abuse for Mr. Brad Pitt,” the LAPD told _Us_ in a statement on Thursday.

According to the Public Information Officer for the LAPD, "We don’t have anything on Brad Pitt right now. We have confirmed with the detectives, and according to our detectives there are no active investigations regarding Brad Pitt.”

As previously reported, Jolie — who married Pitt in August 2014 — filed for divorce on Monday, September 19, citing irreconcilable differences. She is requesting sole physical custody of their six children. The divorce filings indicate that she requested that Pitt receive joint legal custody. She is not asking for spousal support.

Jolie’s rep issued a statement to _Us_ on Tuesday regarding her decision to pull the plug on her two-year marriage. "Angelina Jolie Pitt has filed for dissolution of the marriage,” the statement read. "This decision was made for the health of the family. She will not be commenting at this time and asks that the family be given their privacy during this difficult time.”
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...s-parenting-styles-in-their-own-words-w441584


----------



## guccimamma

i'm just here for prince right now.  thank you.




mkr said:


>


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm saying, what is her motive for divorce if not cheating or abusing kids?? Cuz she's crazy?
> 
> And her DAD? Ha.


He cheated on her.


----------



## Hobbsy

He was/is having an affair. She said no way, you're out of here. This is not about Brad being a good or bad father.


----------



## limom

Hobbsy said:


> He cheated on her.


It could be a combination of factors.
12 years is an eternity to be locked into the same person in Hollywood.


Hobbsy said:


> He was/is having an affair. She said no way, you're out of here. This is not about Brad being a good or bad father.


With whom?
And I doubt that she would even care,  imo.


----------



## zen1965

limom said:


> Oh really?
> This is her reputation in all the forums I have ever visited. The Alley, Previously TV, citydataforum and some non English speaking ones.
> Chelsea Handler just called her a lunatic on her streamed show.
> Honestly, people here are quite mild in their assessment of her personality.



Yes, really.
I don't have time for multiple forums. Yet, IRL where people talk about celebs every so often she is talked about but not as lunatic animal killing homewrecking fake humanitarian attention whore. TBH the turn this thread took is such turn-off for me from the purse forum alltogether.


----------



## sdkitty

from The Daily Beast:

*1. DEBUNKED*
4 hours ago
*LAPD: Brad Pitt Not Investigated for Child Abuse*





*© CARLO ALLEGRI / REUTERS*


The Los Angeles Police Department is not investigating actor Brad Pitt for child abuse, a spokesperson confirmed Thursday. TMZ previously reported that Angelina Jolie’s recently announced divorce from Pitt was linked to the latter’s alleged physical and verbal abuse of their children, and that the LAPD was probing the actor over his purported actions. However, as Sgt. Barry Montgomery told _The_ _Hollywood Reporter_: “We understand how rumors get spun up and hopefully we can put a few of them to rest. We have no criminal investigation that we are actively pursuing.”


----------



## zen1965

sdkitty said:


> animal killer?



You scroll back and you will find several posters (not me, though!) to refer to her as an animal killer/ torturer and G*d-knows-what.


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> Yes, really.
> I don't have time for multiple forums. Yet, IRL where people talk about celebs every so often she is talked about but not as lunatic animal killing homewrecking fake humanitarian attention whore. TBH the turn this thread took is such turn-off for me from the purse forum alltogether.


Of course, you don't have the time to go elsewhere however it does not change the fact that she is not well liked for whatever reasons.


----------



## Hobbsy

limom said:


> It could be a combination of factors.
> 12 years is an eternity to be locked into the same person in Hollywood.
> 
> With whom?
> And I doubt that she would even care,  imo.


I have a feeling she would care! A lot! She thinks too much of herself to let that just slip by.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I agree. She likes attention and she likes to win.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> from The Daily Beast:
> 
> *1. DEBUNKED*
> 4 hours ago
> *LAPD: Brad Pitt Not Investigated for Child Abuse*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *© CARLO ALLEGRI / REUTERS*
> 
> 
> The Los Angeles Police Department is not investigating actor Brad Pitt for child abuse, a spokesperson confirmed Thursday. TMZ previously reported that Angelina Jolie’s recently announced divorce from Pitt was linked to the latter’s alleged physical and verbal abuse of their children, and that the LAPD was probing the actor over his purported actions. However, as Sgt. Barry Montgomery told _The_ _Hollywood Reporter_: “We understand how rumors get spun up and hopefully we can put a few of them to rest. We have no criminal investigation that we are actively pursuing.”


wow, TMZ is on right now saying the exact opposite.
If it is untrue, I hope Brad sues their azz.


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt*
*Child Abuse Report Referred to FBI*

The child abuse allegations against *Brad Pitt* have been referred over to the FBI ... TMZ has learned.

As we reported, the L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services received an anonymous call that Brad was wasted on a private jet last week and became physically and verbally abusive to his kids.

As we reported, the DCFS followed protocol and notified the LAPD. Law enforcement sources say the LAPD's Abused Child Unit (ACU) got the report, but determined that the Department did not have jurisdiction because the alleged incident occurred in the air, on a flight from France to the U.S.

We know ... the plane landed a week ago Wednesday just before 8 PM at an airport in Minnesota. That's when eyewitnesses say Brad was "out of control" on the tarmac and even tried to leave in a fuel truck.

Our LAPD sources say because the incident occurred in the air, the FBI has jurisdiction. The ACU then closed its file and referred the matter to the FBI.  

As we reported, DCFS has *already interviewed Brad and Angelina* separately and they will also interview the kids. Our LAPD sources say if those interviews produce information suggesting there was possible abuse at their L.A. family home, the LAPD will open a new case. 

Our Pitt sources say the actor denies committing any sort of abuse.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/22/brad-pitt-child-abuse-fbi-lapd-angelina-jolie/


----------



## slowlikehoney

limom said:


> wow, TMZ is on right now saying the exact opposite.
> If it is untrue, I hope Brad sues their azz.



My, my... Such a persistent little rumor.  Wonder who started it...


----------



## cdtracing

Lounorada said:


> Well, this thread is certainly an entertaining read ATM.
> I'm just here like...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a bit of this...



 Pass the popcorn cause I'm sitting right there with you!


----------



## gagabag

The demise of brangelina makes me sad. Divorce happens all the time though and even more so in hollywood. 

But reading some of the comments/speculations/judgments/opinions in this thread though, it's very distressing!


----------



## bag-mania

It's being reported now that somebody called the Department of Children and Family Services while the flight was in the air and they were waiting at the airport when the plane landed. That is incredibly suspicious to me. It's not like most people would have that number programmed into their phone "just in case".

*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie Spoke With DCFS After Jet Incident: New Details

Brad Pitt *and *Angelina Jolie* spoke with the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services immediately following a talked-about incident aboard their private jet last week, a source tells _Us Weekly_.

TMZ reported on Thursday, September 22, that Pitt, 52, was "verbally abusive and physical" with his and Angelina Jolie's children on their private jet — traveling from France to Burbank, California — last week.

The insider tells_ Us_ that someone anonymously called DCFS during the flight, and representatives arrived at the airport tarmac to take the complaint as soon as the famous family landed. After interviewing Jolie, 41, and Pitt, DCFS decided to let them go, the source says.

DCFS Public Information Officer Neil Zanville previously released a statement to _Us_ about the matter. "We’re prohibited by law from disclosing case-specific information or even identifying any involvement with any client," he said.

Pitt, however, has not been investigated by the LAPD. "LAPD is not handling any report or allegations into child abuse for Mr. Brad Pitt," the LAPD told _Us _in a statement on Thursday.

However, the source adds, "The investigation is still ongoing and [Brad] knows he is being investigated... He does not believe he committed abuse."

The latest news comes two days after Jolie filed for divorce from the _Allied _star after two years of marriage. The couple tied the knot in August 2014 and are parents of six children — Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8. The _Maleficent _actress is asking for sole physical custody and doesn't want spousal support.

As _Us _previously reported, "an incident took place and prompted [Angelina] to act and file." No other information was provided, but the situation "affected the entire family."

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ie-spoke-with-dcfs-after-jet-incident-w441601


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They could have easily googled the number. All this new information makes it sound like there really was an incident


----------



## limom

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ They could have easily googled the number. All this new information makes it sound like there really was an incident


It could be all lies however Brad saying that he does not Believe that he abused the kids come accros as suspicious to me.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like both Brad and Ang and I hope they can power through this and co-parent their kids.


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ They could have easily googled the number. All this new information makes it sound like there really was an incident



It was an anonymous call. If there was an incident wouldn't you call the police first? Does the DCFS show up in lieu of police in LA County if the call is about children? I thought they were mainly social workers who investigated after the fact, not during the episode.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> It was an anonymous call. If there was an incident wouldn't you call the police first? Does the DCFS show up in lieu of police in LA County if the call is about children? I thought they were mainly social workers who investigated after the fact, not during the episode.


Mandated reporter ?
If it was not an isolated incident , I could see a nanny/teacher calling.


----------



## bag-mania

^Hard to say. I don't know if the nannies travel on the private jet with the family or if they are only with them at home.
There's still a lot more to come out I'm sure.

Any employee is taking a huge risk making a call like that. Unless they knew they had permission or was told to do it.


----------



## Deco

If this is not isolated, it would be beyond heartbreaking for the kids.  It would put them in a terrible, no win situation.  It's likely they have all bonded with dad, even if he's turned nasty on them, and I think they would understand that corroborating the abuse allegations would mean "ratting" him out or being deprived of his company, so they may lie to avoid that outcome and may still want to be with him.  While mom would be instantly horrified and jump to protect the children, I think it takes much longer and way more intolerable, consistent abuse for the kids to want to be away from an abusive parent.  Everyone loses in this situation.  So I'm hoping like hell that Brad hasn't gone to the dark side with the kids.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mkr said:


> What has she done to show what a good mom she is?



Her kids seem to really love her, and vice versa. She said when she adopted Maddox, her whole life changed, and based on her behavior since, it appears to be true. "Good mom" is subjective, and I of course don't know how she parents, but from what I've seen, I do believe she is a good mother. 

I never though Brad Pitt could be abusive either, but what do we know? I hope he isn't and I hope this gets resolved somewhat amicably, but I guess we'll see...


----------



## Oruka

Somewhere Jennifer Aniston is laughing her ass off LOLOL


----------



## White Orchid

I can't keep up with this thread lol.  Damn you opinionated bishes


----------



## sdkitty

Oruka said:


> Somewhere Jennifer Aniston is laughing her ass off LOLOL


if she is, I hope she's smart enough to do it in private


----------



## White Orchid

cdtracing said:


> Pass the popcorn cause I'm sitting right there with you!


Move over bishes and stop hoggin' the popcorn.  It's only gonna sit on your a$$


----------



## alex9179

The one article calls him "an Oklahoma native", so they obviously aren't worried about FACTS.

I don't know how CA does it, but usually the police aren't the ones investigating child abuse or neglect.  That's Child Services.  So, he could be under investigation and LAPD is not involved, which is why they released that statement.  Children aren't removed and put into foster care willy-nilly (not that it would have happened in the case) so I believe that they may be conducting interviews and looking for evidence, which will be used in the custody battle.  She has to prove that he's not fit to have custody.  A call to CPS won't be enough.

All of this could be handled much better for the kids' sake.  I hope their dad keeps his mouth shut.  He'll come out looking squeaky clean in comparison to their mom.


----------



## Tivo

Some of these kids are practically teenagers, and the teen years are some of the most difficult. They've had practically no structure and likely very little discipline. Just being carted all over the world. Brad could've snapped like any typical parent and Angelina didn't like it. Brad comes from a more traditional background and Angie is used to doing whatever she wants. Who knows if what she considers abuse is actually a normal clashing of parents and teens?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Isn't he an Oklahoma native?


----------



## alex9179

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ He's not an Oklahoma native?



No.  He's from Missouri.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ He was born in Oklahoma and then moved to Missouri I believe.


----------



## alex9179

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ He was born in Oklahoma and then moved to Missouri I believe.



Ok, but he didn't grow up there.  I grew up in a different state than I was born and call myself a native of where my upbringing took place.  Semantics, I guess.


----------



## alansgail

gagabag said:


> But reading some of the comments/speculations/judgments/opinions in this thread though, it's very distressing!



Try not to let it distress you, most of what you're reading on here is conjecture #peoplethinktheyknowbuttheydont


----------



## limom

It will never cease to amaze me that people who have no interest in knowing others people's opinion are so active on public forums and have the urge to dismiss anyone who happen to have an opinion.
It is a gossip forum.


----------



## guccimamma

the word abuse is a lot like the word bully.

it used to really mean something, now it is thrown around so much...the range is very broad.  there are true cases of abuse and bullying....and then there are others that use those words to exaggerate an incident.


----------



## zen1965

Stating an opinion is one thing. Wild accusations and insults are quite something else.


----------



## tweegy

Oruka said:


> Somewhere Jennifer Aniston is laughing her ass off LOLOL



Hell, I am! 



White Orchid said:


> I can't keep up with this thread lol.  Damn you opinionated bishes



Well..


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

guccimamma said:


> the word abuse is a lot like the word bully.
> 
> it used to really mean something, now it is thrown around so much...the range is very broad.  there are true cases of abuse and bullying....and then there are others that use those words to exaggerate an incident.



I agree.
But I also think we have a better understanding of abuse today. Not that long ago it wasn't considered abuse when you beat your children or raped your wife and people scoffed at the idea that abuse could be something other than physical violence.


----------



## Deco

Tivo said:


> Some of these kids are practically teenagers, and the teen years are some of the most difficult. They've had practically no structure and likely very little discipline. Just being carted all over the world. Brad could've snapped like any typical parent and Angelina didn't like it. Brad comes from a more traditional background and Angie is used to doing whatever she wants. Who knows if what she considers abuse is actually a normal clashing of parents and teens?


What is child abuse vs normal discipline or parent-teenager clashes is subjective, and a topic much like religion and politics.  People are set in their views and not likely to convince or be convinced.  While some forms of "punishment" will widely be considered abuse, there's a vast grey area of discipline where reasonable and decent people differ in their opinion.  The line is more blurry when talking about verbal abuse vs physical abuse.  It gets even trickier if two parents aren't of one mind regarding parenting or discipline styles, or what constitutes abuse.  zen1965 mentioned that where she is from, all forms of physical punishment/spanking is illegal, even though I know plenty of places where it's legal, and very good, effective, decent, loving parents have resorted to it without damaging effects, but quite the opposite.

I was formally "spanked" for traditional disciplinary reasons just once by my dad when I was 5.  He'd caught me taking secret swigs of yummy looking cough syrup, and he made me hold my hands out while he "whipped" them with his belt.  He had the belt rolled up so only about 4 inches of the leather dangled and he tapped me so gently on my hands it was not even a tickle.  I waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaailed at the top of my lungs, out of fear and dread, not physical pain.  I think my dad was more terrified than I was, and I look back at that incident as something humorous, even though I wasn't laughing at the time.

My mom, on the other hand, on several occasions did things that by anyone's standards would be physical abuse.  I remember those incidents dispassionately, but if I even for a moment imagine doing those things to my daughter I will break down sobbing.    Despite the physical abuse,  which wasn't chronic, I have always loved my mom to death, have never feared her, and to this day she is one of the very few loves of my life and the thought of inevitably losing her is intolerable.  If my dad had intervened with a divorce and full custody requirement to protect me from my mom (who also abused my older sis, worse than me), I would have died of grief.

This is my longa$$ winded way of saying child abuse is horrible, but so is separating children from parents they love or making them believe the parent is a bad parent when that's far from the complete or undisputed story.  I don't know where one draws the line or who gets to make the decision to separate children from a parent when the discipline vs abuse is in the grey area.  If there is physical or emotional damage/injury, that's an easier call.  Some types of so called discipline also shock the conscience even if not physically severe (the dad in Walmart dragging his little girl by the hair while she begs him to stop comes to mind). But being yelled at or shoved/yanked/smacked without injury and not in a shocking way? That's a tougher call if the kid doesn't want to be separated from the culprit parent, and the parent is otherwise loving and not out of control to the point they would injure someone.


----------



## tweegy

Now seeing Wendy Williams and she has me cracking up lol


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> Stating an opinion is one thing. Wild accusations and insults are quite something else.


I must have missed the insults however wild accusations are routine.
The price for fame I guess


----------



## limom

http://www.people.com/article/brad-...ot-hit-child?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag
This is a total redo of the amber/johnny sordid divorce.
Now brad has a friend telling his side of the story to people mag.


----------



## mkr

Oh goody.


----------



## Grace123

What passes for "abuse" now was called ordinary discipline when I was a kid. Different times.


----------



## cdtracing

Sorry....couldn't resist!!


----------



## limom




----------



## slowlikehoney

limom said:


> http://www.people.com/article/brad-...ot-hit-child?xid=socialflow_twitter_peoplemag
> This is a total redo of the amber/johnny sordid divorce.
> Now brad has a friend telling his side of the story to people mag.



Interesting...
Wonder what they were fighting about on the plane that it got so heated that one of the kids felt they had to get between them.


----------



## sdkitty

slowlikehoney said:


> Interesting...
> Wonder what they were fighting about on the plane that it got so heated that one of the kids felt they had to get between them.


I always wonder who these "sources" are and whether they are legitimate.  If it was legit, why not have the source named?


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> I always wonder who these "sources" are and whether they are legitimate.  If it was legit, why not have the source named?


It really is his PR firm managing the situation.
For all his alleged booze and weed abuse, brad looks hot as heck.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> I always wonder who these "sources" are and whether they are legitimate.  If it was legit, why not have the source named?



Would you want your name out there if you called the authorities on a violent big time celebrity?


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Would you want your name out there if you called the authorities on a violent big time celebrity?


I was referring to the source who was supposedly talking on Brad's behalf (saying he was drunk but didn't strike the kid)


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> I was referring to the source who was supposedly talking on Brad's behalf (saying he was drunk but didn't strike the kid)



Oh, sorry. My guess is they still don't want to be publicly accountable because who knows who will come after them.


----------



## chloebagfreak

cdtracing said:


> Sorry....couldn't resist!!
> 
> View attachment 3473651


You are simply....Brilliant


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I was referring to the source who was supposedly talking on Brad's behalf (saying he was drunk but didn't strike the kid)


Brad's source is a buffoon.  Saying he was drunk was not wise.   Maybe the source is really on Angie's side.

I feel like maybe the plane drama was a setup.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Brad's source is a buffoon.  Saying he was drunk was not wise.   Maybe the source is really on Angie's side.
> 
> I feel like maybe the plane drama was a setup.


yes, could be.....I take all these sources with a grain of salt


----------



## deb68nc




----------



## tweegy

deb68nc said:


> View attachment 3473702



True romance... that movie [emoji1360]


----------



## nycmom

The more I read the more upset I get. ALL kids worry that divorce is their fault. Her statement will only exacerbate their fears and anxiety. And this leaked information about the incident on the plane will ensure that particular child will carry around some significant guilt, no matter what actually happened. Sorry thats just not how a "good mother" handles this type of situation.


----------



## Alexenjie

If Brad and Angie have such a huge difference in opinion about how to raise kids, teaching discipline, having structure in their lives, versus having none, I just don't understand how they have stayed together for 12 years? I know issues like this don't matter as much when your kids are babies or maybe even toddlers (I never had kids)) but they adopted kids who were older than the ones Angie gave birth to. So shouldn't their bad fighting have started and continued at least 10 years ago?


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> If Brad and Angie have such a huge difference in opinion about how to raise kids, teaching discipline, having structure in their lives, versus having none, I just don't understand how they have stayed together for 12 years? I know issues like this don't matter as much when your kids are babies or maybe even toddlers (I never had kids)) but they adopted kids who were older than the ones Angie gave birth to. So shouldn't  their bad fighting have started and continued at least 10 years ago?


seems there is more to this story.  She had two of the kids when they got together.  He jumped in with a lot of enthusiasm, growing the family to six.  IDK if he's really abusing substances or if there's something else going on but it seems like she wants to control the situation and I don't think it's purely for the good of the kids.


----------



## Grande Latte

In retrospect, Brad's previous divorce from Jennifer Aniston is much more amicable. It's still the same Brad, but it just goes to show what a graceful, kind, and mature woman Aniston really is even though people did her wrong.

And really, how you get a man is how you lose him too. 12 years later, I'm still Camp Aniston.


----------



## guccimamma

a divorce in this family may not actually be that big a deal...the parents alternate movies/directing...and they have several nannies. 

now, take away $400 million and have the kids go to public school, get an after school job,  go to (insert any sport) practice before/after school like average kids..that might really shake them up. 

i just can't shed a tear. i have to go do my laundry and clean the kitchen before i climb in bed. 

it sure has been an interesting 24 hours, from cheating, to potential love child, to abuse on private jets.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> Yes, really.
> I don't have time for multiple forums. Yet, IRL where people talk about celebs every so often she is talked about but not as lunatic animal killing homewrecking fake humanitarian attention whore. TBH the turn this thread took is such turn-off for me from the purse forum alltogether.



I agree. This has turned into a public lynching of Angelina. 

And ditto. It's really upsetting to see how vicious women can be towards each other. Questioning her parenting is a low blow. Women seem to love kicking and villifying someone who's down.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree. This has turned into a public lynching of Angelina.
> 
> And ditto. It's really upsetting to see how vicious women can be towards each other. Questioning her parenting is a low blow. Women seem to love kicking and villifying someone who's down.


I've always said only positive things about her on this forum until this divorce thing.  It seems like she's really trying to damage Brad.  I admit I could be wrong and maybe he's a terrible person but it doesn't seem that way to me.


----------



## jennytalula

nycmom said:


> The more I read the more upset I get. ALL kids worry that divorce is their fault. Her statement will only exacerbate their fears and anxiety. And this leaked information about the incident on the plane will ensure that particular child will carry around some significant guilt, no matter what actually happened. Sorry thats just not how a "good mother" handles this type of situation.



But she did not leak any information about what happened! Why is everyone so sure it was Angelina who gave out any information?
What happened was on a plane on a long flight, there were multiple staff around, who all can make a nice buck out of this now.
I honestly believe she has nothing to do with the leakage.

It's funny, I've always been Team Aniston, but right now, I'm outraged how everyone is defending Brad. How could you?!
The man was high in front of his children, most likely not the first time, he yelled at the mom, probably tried to hit her, one of his sons jumps to her defends and he hits him, too ("but not in the face!") …– hell, I applaud Angie for getting out of that! No matter how great of a father he is (yeah, right), you need to show your kids they matter more and that that's **** you don't tolerate. Ever. 

All this talk now about how she wrecked another marriage and gets what she deserves – it was BRAD who was married, he is the cheater in the first place!
the talk about her wild years what with kissing her brother, Billy Bobs Blood… I don't dig those stories, either, but they were forever ago. Since Maddox, Angie has changed completely. Give the woman the respect she derserves and the solidarity she needs. As a mother of two, I can totally feel her. It's just so very unfortunate that the media drags everything out they can. THAT'S what's hurtful to the children.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^ I agree. And the animal stories that people like to dig up are from when she was SIX. How does that affect anything now? 
It's a shame that people hold her wild past over her head like the sword of Damocles. And to trash her humanitarian work is in pretty poor taste - I am sure the countless refugees and female victims of violence would call it anything but not fake. I've never been 'Team Aniston' - I cannot stand the lady, but that has nothing to do with any of this now. 12 years and 6 children later, especially.


----------



## shiny_things

I dunno. Angie is known for very lax parenting. She has said as much herself that she doesn't believe in corrrecting behaviour. The more I'm hearing, the more I'm wondering if all he did was actually attempt to discipline the child verbally.


----------



## jennytalula

But after 12 years together, I just don't believe they aren't on the same page when it comes to parenting.
Also, "known for very lax parenting" – sources? This seems to me to be just another rumour to make her look bad. That said, I'm not even sure I don't agree with her. "Correcting behaviour" can mean the same as "disciplining behaviour" which is just a nicer expression for violence. I think there are many, many forms of parenting and who is to say which is the best way. I find it far more important that my children know I not only love them, but I will protect them from ill behaviour. The best parenting advise I ever got was try to be a role model in everything you do. Children imitate! The impact a drunk father has is not to be taken lightly. The impact a mother has who stands up for herself and says NO isn't either.


----------



## limom

jennytalula said:


> But she did not leak any information about what happened! Why is everyone so sure it was Angelina who gave out any information?
> What happened was on a plane on a long flight, there were multiple staff around, who all can make a nice buck out of this now.
> I honestly believe she has nothing to do with the leakage.
> 
> It's funny, I've always been Team Aniston, but right now, I'm outraged how everyone is defending Brad. How could you?!
> The man was high in front of his children, most likely not the first time, he yelled at the mom, probably tried to hit her, one of his sons jumps to her defends and he hits him, too ("but not in the face!") …– hell, I applaud Angie for getting out of that! No matter how great of a father he is (yeah, right), you need to show your kids they matter more and that that's **** you don't tolerate. Ever.
> 
> All this talk now about how she wrecked another marriage and gets what she deserves – it was BRAD who was married, he is the cheater in the first place!
> the talk about her wild years what with kissing her brother, Billy Bobs Blood… I don't dig those stories, either, but they were forever ago. Since Maddox, Angie has changed completely. Give the woman the respect she derserves and the solidarity she needs. As a mother of two, I can totally feel her. It's just so very unfortunate that the media drags everything out they can. THAT'S what's hurtful to the children.


While I agree that nobody knows who is leaking what, Angie made the decision to announce that the divorce is caused by parenting differences.
Why not keep this private?
It is unfair for the children to live the way they live imo, all the money in the world cannot replace a stable environment .
While I am no fan of corporal punishment at all (I have never been hit myself nor hit my child), I know that kids crave both stability and boundaries, it appears to be an issue in this case.


----------



## shiny_things

jennytalula said:


> But after 12 years together, I just don't believe they aren't on the same page when it comes to parenting.
> Also, "known for very lax parenting" – sources? This seems to me to be just another rumour to make her look bad. That said, I'm not even sure I don't agree with her. "Correcting behaviour" can mean the same as "disciplining behaviour" which is just a nicer expression for violence. I think there are many, many forms of parenting and who is to say which is the best way. I find it far more important that my children know I not only love them, but I will protect them from ill behaviour. The best parenting advise I ever got was try to be a role model in everything you do. Children imitate! The impact a drunk father has is not to be taken lightly. The impact a mother has who stands up for herself and says NO isn't either.



I have no need to discredit her, I quite like her. But she has discussed in detail that she doesn't believe in punishing children either physically or verbally or through action (like taking away a toy etc) and she believes children should be left to discover themselves and their own sense of right and wrong. I am on my phone and I can't link, but it's not a secret. I remember reading it and on several occasions thinking that is not going to end well. We don't know what happened, but I could see him finally snapping and trying to non-violently discipline a child and her really not liking it.


----------



## nycmom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I agree. This has turned into a public lynching of Angelina.
> 
> And ditto. It's really upsetting to see how vicious women can be towards each other. Questioning her parenting is a low blow. Women seem to love kicking and villifying someone who's down.





jennytalula said:


> But she did not leak any information about what happened! Why is everyone so sure it was Angelina who gave out any information?
> What happened was on a plane on a long flight, there were multiple staff around, who all can make a nice buck out of this now.
> I honestly believe she has nothing to do with the leakage.
> 
> It's funny, I've always been Team Aniston, but right now, I'm outraged how everyone is defending Brad. How could you?!
> The man was high in front of his children, most likely not the first time, he yelled at the mom, probably tried to hit her, one of his sons jumps to her defends and he hits him, too ("but not in the face!") …– hell, I applaud Angie for getting out of that! No matter how great of a father he is (yeah, right), you need to show your kids they matter more and that that's **** you don't tolerate. Ever.
> 
> All this talk now about how she wrecked another marriage and gets what she deserves – it was BRAD who was married, he is the cheater in the first place!
> the talk about her wild years what with kissing her brother, Billy Bobs Blood… I don't dig those stories, either, but they were forever ago. Since Maddox, Angie has changed completely. Give the woman the respect she derserves and the solidarity she needs. As a mother of two, I can totally feel her. It's just so very unfortunate that the media drags everything out they can. THAT'S what's hurtful to the children.



Please note, I am EXTREMELY supportive of women on this forum and in life. I don't love seeing anyone down. And I am in no way defending Brad Pitt. How could I? We have no idea what really happened and I don't believe we should. 

However I have worked with children most of my professional career and know the damage divorce can cause. The way parents handle it is what tends to make the difference between an upsetting but limited event and longer lasting impact. 

Jolie's PUBLIC statement put her children in the spotlight, I strongly believe that was an unfortunate choice and definitely not in the best interest of the health of the family.


----------



## Chagall

No one knows what happened yet. Taking on the raising of six kids on your own (nannies or not) is a huge undertaking. To want to essentially cut their father out of their lives and be totally responsible for them would be a daunting task. Not a fan of either but my guess is that something did happen that made it clear that having Brad heavily involved with the kids was not in their best interest.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

This thread turned as messy as Johnny vs Amber. The only thing I take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse otherwise you're screwed.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Chagall said:


> No one knows what happened yet. Taking on the raising of six kids on your own (nannies or not) is a huge undertaking. To want to essentially cut their father out of their lives and be totally responsible for them would be a daunting task. Not a fan of either but my guess is that something did happen that made it clear that having Brad heavily involved with the kids was not in their best interest.


She doesn't want to cut him out of their lives. There's been follow up reports from E and People saying she doesn't want the custody she's requesting to even last. She just wants him to get help first which is reasonable to me.


----------



## limom

ForeverYoung87 said:


> This thread turned as messy as Johnny vs Amber. The only thing I take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse otherwise you're screwed.


Isn't it the  way life works?
If you have a documented history of behaviors problems, you will always be looked upon as suspect.
Kissing her brother on the lips, the vial full of blood and disclosing that she suffered from both chemical addiction and mental disease makes her a foil for suspicion.
Brad on the other hand, has only admitted to smoking pot and being an adulterer.
People have long memory and what makes you interesting in your twenties can come back to bite you in the azz later on.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

limom said:


> Isn't it the  way life works?
> If you have a documented history of behaviors problems, you will always be looked upon as suspect.
> Kissing her brother on the lips, the vial full of blood and disclosing that she suffered from both chemical addiction and mental disease makes her a foil for suspicion.
> Brad on the other hand, has only admitted to smoking pot and being an adulterer.
> People have long memory and what makes you interesting in your twenties can come back to bite you in the azz later on.




Past sketchy and aggressive behavior didn't stop people from bending over backwards to defend Johnny though.


----------



## Chagall

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She doesn't want to cut him out of their lives. There's been follow up reports from E and People saying she doesn't want the custody she's requesting to even last. She just wants him to get help first which is reasonable to me.


Then the reports that caused most of this discussion were inaccurate.
.


----------



## Grace123

Well, I don't particularly care for Ange but I cannot STAND Brad! He's gotten a pass in every rotten thing he's done because he's, or was, 'pretty.' But I'm waiting for actual facts to see what's up with them, not tabloid headlines.


----------



## limom

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Past sketchy and aggressive behavior didn't stop people from bending over backwards to defend Johnny though.


Lol. 
That thread was a clusterfook.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

More deets, and it doesn't look good for Brad fans.

Home
Brad Pitt's Conflict Was Over Confrontation with Son on Jet
* Brad Pitt Conflict Over Confrontation with Son on Jet *
* 
72 
 302 
9/23/2016 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF *
EXCLUSIVE
*




Brad Pitt* crossed a line he had never crossed before by lunging at his 15-year-old son on a private jet and making contact with him, but the details of precisely what happened are in conflict ... and frankly, murky.

TMZ broke the story ... the L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services launched an investigation after getting an anonymous tip that Brad allegedly attacked his eldest son on a trip back from France.

Here's what's alleged -- Shortly after the plane took off, Brad and *Angelina* began arguing and *Maddox* jumped up to verbally defend his mom. We're told Brad then lunged at the boy and Angelina jumped in between them to block her husband. Brad connected in some fashion with his son.

Now here's what's in dispute:

-- Whether Brad and Angelina were arguing, or whether Maddox was acting up on the plane.

-- Whether Brad made contact with his son intentionally or inadvertently.

-- Whether Brad was drunk at the time. Although authorities were told Brad was drunk when the incident went down, we're told Angelina says he was sober at the time but got drunk later in the flight. Sources connected with Brad tell TMZ he was drunk at the time of the incident.

As we reported, Angelina wants *sole physical custody* of the kids. A source connected with Angelina says this is not about alcohol ... she would never leave Brad if it was just a substance abuse problem. The source says this is all about *protecting their children*.

Brad has denied *there was any abuse*, but sources connected with him acknowledge there was an incident on the jet.

And our sources say Brad has never acted aggressively toward his kids in the past -- other than verbally -- and Angelina felt the incident on the plane was a deal breaker.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And someone else, not Angelina called the police, and someone recorded it on video too.


----------



## Chagall

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She doesn't want to cut him out of their lives. There's been follow up reports from E and People saying she doesn't want the custody she's requesting to even last. She just wants him to get help first which is reasonable to me.


Read the latest report above. She wants sole custody.


----------



## Chagall

Chagall said:


> Apparently, according to the article, someone anonymously reported the incident so there were witnesses. It must have been bad for someone to take it upon themselves to report it. Not a Pitt or Jolie fan but if true I can understand her actions.


As I posted it was someone else who reported the incident.


----------



## legaldiva

I have a feeling this will settle down and she will reconcile at least once


----------



## tweegy

legaldiva said:


> I have a feeling this will settle down and she will reconcile at least once


I doubt that, but we shall see how this unfolds..


----------



## lizmil

It seems crafted to bolster the new movie. People will want to see his chemistry with his costar, just like in Mr. & Mrs. Smith.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Chagall said:


> Read the latest report above. She wants sole custody.


Right but read this...she only wants that temporarily

"Though *Angelina Jolie* is currently seeking full physical custody of her six children amid her divorce from *Brad Pitt*, she's hoping that will eventually change."
http://eonli.ne/2cUNPTk


----------



## Grace123

legaldiva said:


> I have a feeling this will settle down and she will reconcile at least once



But how can she possibly reconcile with all this "Brad is a Child Beater" out there? Can she get by with recanting and repeating that he's the best father and husband in the world like she's always done before? I think that'd be bad for business.


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt Hires Divorce Lawyer Lance Spiegel Amid Split From Angelina Jolie*

Brad Pitt has upped his legal team with the addition of family law attorney Lance Spiegel. 

The Hollywood lawyer was brought on board Thursday afternoon, PEOPLE can confirm. 

Spiegel has previously represented actress Eva Longoria, Russell Simmons, Heather Locklear, Charlie Sheen and Michael Jackson. 

His hiring comes after news that the actor's estranged wife Angelina Jolie retained high-power divorce attorney Laura Wasser, who's known as the "Disso Queen" (for dissolution of marriage) around Hollywood. Wasser also represented Jolie during her divorce from Billy Bob Thornton.

http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-adds-lance-spiegel-divorce-angelina-jolie


----------



## queen

bag-mania said:


> *Brad Pitt Hires Divorce Lawyer Lance Spiegel Amid Split From Angelina Jolie*
> 
> Brad Pitt has upped his legal team with the addition of family law attorney Lance Spiegel.
> 
> The Hollywood lawyer was brought on board Thursday afternoon, PEOPLE can confirm.
> 
> Spiegel has previously represented actress Eva Longoria, Russell Simmons, Heather Locklear, Charlie Sheen and Michael Jackson.
> 
> His hiring comes after news that the actor's estranged wife Angelina Jolie retained high-power divorce attorney Laura Wasser, who's known as the "Disso Queen" (for dissolution of marriage) around Hollywood. Wasser also represented Jolie during her divorce from Billy Bob Thornton.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-adds-lance-spiegel-divorce-angelina-jolie


----------



## queen

I do not know how to remove quotes in this new format.  Please excuse last post as I have thus far not been able to delete.


----------



## Chagall

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Right but read this...she only wants that temporarily
> 
> "Though *Angelina Jolie* is currently seeking full physical custody of her six children amid her divorce from *Brad Pitt*, she's hoping that will eventually change."
> http://eonli.ne/2cUNPTk


Let's hope for the sake of the kids that he gets help if he needs it and that it does change. Even if this was asking for temperory custody I still think something in his behaviour changed to make her want this.


----------



## Hobbsy

jennytalula said:


> But she did not leak any information about what happened! Why is everyone so sure it was Angelina who gave out any information?
> What happened was on a plane on a long flight, there were multiple staff around, who all can make a nice buck out of this now.
> I honestly believe she has nothing to do with the leakage.
> 
> It's funny, I've always been Team Aniston, but right now, I'm outraged how everyone is defending Brad. How could you?!
> The man was high in front of his children, most likely not the first time, he yelled at the mom, probably tried to hit her, one of his sons jumps to her defends and he hits him, too ("but not in the face!") …– hell, I applaud Angie for getting out of that! No matter how great of a father he is (yeah, right), you need to show your kids they matter more and that that's **** you don't tolerate. Ever.
> 
> All this talk now about how she wrecked another marriage and gets what she deserves – it was BRAD who was married, he is the cheater in the first place!
> the talk about her wild years what with kissing her brother, Billy Bobs Blood… I don't dig those stories, either, but they were forever ago. Since Maddox, Angie has changed completely. Give the woman the respect she derserves and the solidarity she needs. As a mother of two, I can totally feel her. It's just so very unfortunate that the media drags everything out they can. THAT'S what's hurtful to the children.


I've not read anything about him hitting anyone. Where did you read or hear that??


----------



## Hobbsy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> This thread turned as messy as Johnny vs Amber. The only thing I take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse otherwise you're screwed.


Now, she's been abused??? Wow, I better catch up here?!


----------



## bag-mania

legaldiva said:


> I have a feeling this will settle down and she will reconcile at least once



I doubt it. You're assuming he would want her after she publicly accused him of abusing the kids. That's not something you can take back and say "whoops maybe I overreacted".


----------



## queen

limom said:


> Isn't it the  way life works?
> If you have a documented history of behaviors problems, you will always be looked upon as suspect.
> Kissing her brother on the lips, the vial full of blood and disclosing that she suffered from both chemical addiction and mental disease makes her a foil for suspicion.
> Brad on the other hand, has only admitted to smoking pot and being an adulterer.
> People have long memory and what makes you interesting in your twenties can come back to bite you in the azz later on.


Not a fan of either.  Have trouble believing what either says.  They are actors and play to the audience.  I like Angelina the least and find her a total fake.  Always playing a part.   I think she still has mental problems.  They deserved each other but the kids did not.  Sorry they could not make it work for the six kids.  The two of them will move on either apart or reconsiled but the kids will bear the scars.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hobbsy said:


> Now, she's been abused??? Wow, I better catch up here?!


No that's not what I said


----------



## limom

queen said:


> Not a fan of either.  Have trouble believing what either says.  They are actors and play to the audience.  I like Angelina the least and find her a total fake.  Always playing a part.   I think she still has mental problems.  They deserved each other but the kids did not.  Sorry they could not make it work for the six kids.  The two of them will move on either apart or reconsiled but the kids will bear the scars.


Same here. Maddox has been named in the story.
It is simply horrendeous.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Interesting how his side doesn't deny he put his hands on Maddox they just deny hitting him. But if he was so intoxicated there's a chance he just doesn't remember. I think it says a lot who was in the wrong if a 15 yr old has to jump in to defend his mother and not the other way around. That being said I don't believe he's like that with his kids all the time  I just think it's a one time thing and that Brad is going through something. Not justifying it either. 


Not sure if it was mentioned here but didn't he say he hopes to have girls because boys grow up resenting their fathers. Wonder what his relationship with his dad is like and if it's a pattern


----------



## limom

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Interesting how his side doesn't deny he put his hands on Maddox they just deny hitting him. But if he was so intoxicated there's a chance he just doesn't remember. I think it says a lot who was in the wrong if a 15 yr old has to jump in to defend his mother and not the other way around. That being said I don't believe he's like that with his kids all the time  I just think it's a one time thing and that Brad is going through something. Not justifying it either.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it was mentioned here but didn't he say he hopes to have girls because boys grow up resenting their fathers. Wonder what his relationship with his dad is like and if it's a pattern


He was raised baptist in a strict family.
He said that his father was the disciplinarian.
 It must be surreal to grow up in a middle class, regular household and raising your kids in Hollywood.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Brad's no saint and I haven't seen anyone say anything like that here. People are giving him the benefit of the doubt about his parenting abilities because there's not much reason not to aside from this one incident. Especially considering that his own wife has never had one bad thing to say about it until now and had in fact been almost fawning when talking about him as a father. 
She may not have leaked the plane incident herself, but she left a very enticing trail of verbal bread crumbs for everyone to follow. She didn't have to say anything at all. The story might have come out eventually. Probably would, but the way it's coming out now is definitely not in the interest of the "health of the family." She's basically guaranteed that there will be bad feelings for a long time to come. 
If he did hit his kid he should definitely not have custody until he's got his act together. I agree with that. I just still think the way this has played out is damaging beyond necessity and that brings her true motives into question.


----------



## Chagall

I think there is a good chance this will eventually blow over and they will reconcile. Unfortunately the damage to the kids in the way AJ went about this (justified or not) will remain. It is so sad that she chose to handle it in such a combative manner naming the kids as the reason thereby putting them in the middle.


----------



## dangerouscurves

shiny_things said:


> I have no need to discredit her, I quite like her. But she has discussed in detail that she doesn't believe in punishing children either physically or verbally or through action (like taking away a toy etc) and she believes children should be left to discover themselves and their own sense of right and wrong. I am on my phone and I can't link, but it's not a secret. I remember reading it and on several occasions thinking that is not going to end well. We don't know what happened, but I could see him finally snapping and trying to non-violently discipline a child and her really not liking it.



I'm not sure if that's enough a reason to get a divorce, though.


----------



## Hobbsy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> This thread turned as messy as Johnny vs Amber. The only thing I take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse otherwise you're screwed.


The only thing you take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse.  

Again, where did you read or hear she's been abused?


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> I'm not sure if that's enough a reason to get a divorce, though.


She does no longer like his azz, Imo.
she grew up with her mother alone,her father is Jon Voight with whom she has never had a peaceful relationship, I also get the feeling that she is of the 'I can do bad all by myself school'.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> The only thing you take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse.
> 
> Again, where did you read or hear she's been abused?


I though in the Johnny Dep thread you thought what Amber accused him of wasn't true and that she wasn't abused.


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> She doesn't want to cut him out of their lives. There's been follow up reports from E and People saying she doesn't want the custody she's requesting to even last. She just wants him to get help first which is reasonable to me.


that's a new one
this story changes by the hour


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> I though in the Johnny Dep thread you thought what Amber accused him of wasn't true and that she wasn't abused.


What has that to do with anything?


----------



## Hobbsy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> No that's not what I said


[quote uid=442661 name="ForeverYoung87" post=30650732]This thread turned as messy as Johnny vs Amber. The only thing I take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse otherwise you're screwed.[/QUOTE]<br />Now, she's been abused??? Wow, I better catch up here?!


----------



## Hobbsy

sdkitty said:


> that's a new one
> this story changes by the hour


Sure does, hard to keep up with.


----------



## Nathalya

I'm getting so confused here

Sent from my SM-J111M using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jennytalula

Hobbsy said:


> I've not read anything about him hitting anyone. Where did you read or hear that??



It was on people. First statement from his camp. They seem to have edited the article though, but it's there in the comments 
http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-abuse-allegations-did-not-hit-child


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> What has that to do with anything?


I thought that you were indicating that Amber wasn't believed because she wasn't likable


Hobbsy said:


> [quote uid=442661 name="ForeverYoung87" post=30650732]This thread turned as messy as Johnny vs Amber. The only thing I take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse otherwise you're screwed.


<br />Now, she's been abused??? Wow, I better catch up here?![/QUOTE]
So Amber wasn't likable so that is why you didn't believe her?


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> I thought that you were indicating that Amber wasn't believed because she wasn't likable
> <br />Now, she's been abused??? Wow, I better catch up here?!


So Amber wasn't likable so that is why you didn't believe her?[/QUOTE]
That wasn't my post. Read above.


----------



## queen

limom said:


> Same here. Maddox has been named in the story.
> It is simply horrendeous.


She won't think twice about drawing him into it to support her story.  I would feel sorry for her if I did not think her so dangerous.


----------



## guccimamma

i hear no abuse. i hear a conflict with a teenage boy who got in his dad's face. it happens.  i didn't realize how difficult a teenage boy could be, until i had one.  

 if he was drunk/disorderly the pilot should have refused to fly him, left him in minnesota or wherever they refueled.

must have been a fun flight with 6 kids, a pissed off angie, and a drunk brad.  

LA social services has far more serious situations to deal with.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> The only thing you take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse.
> 
> Again, where did you read or hear she's been abused?


You say that in order to be believed by people you must be likeable. You didn't believe Amber. Just saying.


----------



## bag-mania

It was a private jet where the incident occurred so everyone on that jet was either a family member or an employee working for Angelina and Brad. There were no impartial observers, they would all have connections to those involved. Having the presence of mind to record it and calling child services while still in the air shows a certain amount of premeditation to me. The whole thing seems a bit too conveniently documented.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I like how everyone knows Angelina so well, based on the way she acted as a teenager or in her 20s. The fact that she's shown she's changed so much in the last 15+ years means nothing. Even if it were all for show because she knows how to mess with the press soooo well, 15 + years is a long time to keep that up with very few negative stories coming out about her. But for this story, she's still a crazy, lying, manipulative biatch (though I don't remember a time when she was younger when she was lying or manipulative, just strange and dark, but whatevs). I don't think she's perfect and I don't think of her as a "saint," but I do wish people would quit pretending they know her so well and that YES she must be lying and Brad would never touch his kids! I'm waiting for more facts.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> It was a private jet where the incident occurred so everyone on that jet was either a family member or an employee working for Angelina and Brad. There were no impartial observers, they would all have connections to those involved. Having the presence of mind to record it and calling child services while still in the air shows a certain amount of premeditation to me. The whole thing seems a bit too conveniently documented.


was it recorded?  I only recall hearing that someone called


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> You say that in order to be believed by people you must be likeable. You didn't believe Amber. Just saying.


No. I did not say that.


----------



## queen

bag-mania said:


> It was a private jet where the incident occurred so everyone on that jet was either a family member or an employee working for Angelina and Brad. There were no impartial observers, they would all have connections to those involved. Having the presence of mind to record it and calling child services while still in the air shows a certain amount of premeditation to me. The whole thing seems a bit too conveniently documented.


Yup!  She planned the thing to come out on top.  I have no like for Brad, but children do need discipline at times, and if Angelina does not allow it, we know how that is going to end up.  Sad they could not have just parted ways civilly if the love was gone, cheating was involved, or if they could not resolve their differences.  That would not have made headlines for the long haul though.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> was it recorded?  I only recall hearing that someone called



I heard there was a video, but who knows with these gossip sites?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I like how everyone knows Angelina so well, based on the way she acted as a teenager or in her 20s. The fact that she's shown she's changed so much in the last 15+ years means nothing. Even if it were all for show because she knows how to mess with the press soooo well, 15 + years is a long time to keep that up with very few negative stories coming out about her. But for this story, she's still a crazy, lying, manipulative biatch (though I don't remember a time when she was younger when she was lying or manipulative, just strange and dark, but whatevs). I don't think she's perfect and I don't think of her as a "saint," but I do wish people would quit pretending they know her so well and that YES she must be lying and Brad would never touch his kids! I'm waiting for more facts.



It's sad that her past, albeit wild, is used as the tool to hit her with today, a humanitarian, a wife and mother of 6. And nothing she has done since matters one bit. It's sad and misogynistic.


----------



## Deco

My only issue is that the children were put front and center in this divorce filing and I think there was a better way of achieving the same protective results without doing that.


Chagall said:


> You say that in order to be believed by people you must be likeable. You didn't believe Amber. Just saying.


the confusion is that hobbsy quoted someone else's post about being likable and responded to it, but as happens sometimes, the quote frame was removed so it looks like it was her own original statement.  Hobbsy's comment starts with "Again".  The part above it is someone else's comment.


----------



## sdkitty

queen said:


> Yup!  She planned the thing to come out on top.  I have no like for Brad, but children do need discipline at times, and if Angelina does not allow it, we know how that is going to end up.  Sad they could not have just parted ways civilly if the love was gone, cheating was involved, or if they could not resolve their differences.  That would not have made headlines for the long haul though.


Assuming she manipulated the situation (timing of the divorce papers, possibly setting him up for domestic violence investigation) - I think her motivation was to get custody - and possibly revenge if he cheated.  Not to get publicity for publicity's sake.  My question would be are her motives pure?  She really thinks the kids are better off with her?  Or selfish?  She wants her way?  Unfortunately for the kids and Brad, the way she has set this in motion it's going to be very ugly and public.  
I've defended her over and over on this thread because I admired her humanitarian work (and still do).  But this situation seems wrong to me.  Will see how it plays out.


----------



## alansgail

These are both highly flawed people it would seem who unfortunately brought children into the mix.


bag-mania said:


> I heard there was a video, but who knows with these gossip sites?


Ha! No doubt someone is busy "cobbling" that video together as we speak.......I take anything from ANY gossip source (which is every source at this point) with a tiny grain of salt.


----------



## limom

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I like how everyone knows Angelina so well, based on the way she acted as a teenager or in her 20s. The fact that she's shown she's changed so much in the last 15+ years means nothing. Even if it were all for show because she knows how to mess with the press soooo well, 15 + years is a long time to keep that up with very few negative stories coming out about her. But for this story, she's still a crazy, lying, manipulative biatch (though I don't remember a time when she was younger when she was lying or manipulative, just strange and dark, but whatevs). I don't think she's perfect and I don't think of her as a "saint," but I do wish people would quit pretending they know her so well and that YES she must be lying and Brad would never touch his kids! I'm waiting for more facts.


Fine, then those attention starved celebrities need to do their work and stfu when they are pushing their projects by disclosing parts of their private life.
It is quite simple really. They are a product that you either want to buy or not.
Apparently, Brand Angie is not as trust worthy as brand Brad.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It's sad that her past, albeit wild, is used as the tool to hit her with today, a humanitarian, a wife and mother of 6. And nothing she has done since matters one bit. It's sad and misogynistic.



Yeah, it's unfair. But I guess she was plotting this all along like the devious little witch she's always been... except I don't recall any time in her past where she was manipulative, like people are making her out to be. She was dark and behaved strangely when she was younger, but I don't see that as making her a bad person. I've always thought she put her kids' wellbeing first, and until I see something that says she lied, I won't jump to conclusions.


----------



## bag-mania

Here is the report on the existence of a video. Sounds like Brad got drunk and started yelling. If that's all it was I bet many of us were "abused" by our dads. I know I was.


*Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie’s Plane Incident Reportedly Caught on Video*

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s alleged altercation on a private plane was caught on camera, sources tell _Us Weekly_.

According to insiders, Pitt can be seen on video “looking drunk” and “yelling.” The footage is reportedly from Wednesday, September 14, after the Jolie-Pitt family’s jet stopped for fuel at Minnesota’s International Falls Airport.

“Brad is seen yelling a lot during it, but nothing physical,” one source tells _Us_ of the footage.

Another source tells _Us_ that Jolie and Pitt allegedly got into a heated exchange while aboard their private plane. “He got drunk and was fighting with Angie,” the source says. “Maddox stepped in to defend Angie and got in Brad's face.” A source close to Pitt notes that “teenagers have fights with their parents, especially when you have teens who are strong-willed and confident. You’re going to have back and forth." The insider also adds that “the abuse suggestions are inaccurate.”

As previously reported, according to TMZ, the Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services was investigating the_Ocean's Eleven_ actor after the alleged incident was reported to them. (DCFS Public Information Officer Neil Zanville, however,told _Us_ that they’re unable to comment on whether or not the department is investigating the situation. The FBI also released a statement to _Us _on Thursday regarding the child abuse investigation, noting the agency is gathering facts and will evaluate whether there will be a probe at the federal level.)

TMZ had first reported that sources claimed that a drunk Pitt allegedly made a scene on the tarmac after the family's plane touched down.

Earlier this week, a source told _Us_that "an incident took place and prompted [Angelina] to act and file." The source didn't provide details but claimed that the situation "affected the entire family."

Jolie’s rep noted in her statement to_ Us Weekly_ on Monday, September 19, regarding the actress’ decision to file that it "was made for the health of the family.”

_Us _exclusively revealed that although the couple of more than a decade had been fighting, Pitt learned his estranged wife was filing for divorce just one day before she did it.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...lane-fight-reportedly-caught-on-video-w441699


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Here is the report on the existence of a video. Sounds like Brad got drunk and started yelling. If that's all it was I bet many of us were "abused" by our dads. I know I was.
> 
> 
> *Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie’s Plane Incident Reportedly Caught on Video*
> 
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s alleged altercation on a private plane was caught on camera, sources tell _Us Weekly_.
> 
> According to insiders, Pitt can be seen on video “looking drunk” and “yelling.” The footage is reportedly from Wednesday, September 14, after the Jolie-Pitt family’s jet stopped for fuel at Minnesota’s International Falls Airport.
> 
> “Brad is seen yelling a lot during it, but nothing physical,” one source tells _Us_ of the footage.
> 
> Another source tells _Us_ that Jolie and Pitt allegedly got into a heated exchange while aboard their private plane. “He got drunk and was fighting with Angie,” the source says. “Maddox stepped in to defend Angie and got in Brad's face.” A source close to Pitt notes that “teenagers have fights with their parents, especially when you have teens who are strong-willed and confident. You’re going to have back and forth." The insider also adds that “the abuse suggestions are inaccurate.”
> 
> As previously reported, according to TMZ, the Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services was investigating the_Ocean's Eleven_ actor after the alleged incident was reported to them. (DCFS Public Information Officer Neil Zanville, however,told _Us_ that they’re unable to comment on whether or not the department is investigating the situation. The FBI also released a statement to _Us _on Thursday regarding the child abuse investigation, noting the agency is gathering facts and will evaluate whether there will be a probe at the federal level.)
> 
> TMZ had first reported that sources claimed that a drunk Pitt allegedly made a scene on the tarmac after the family's plane touched down.
> 
> Earlier this week, a source told _Us_that "an incident took place and prompted [Angelina] to act and file." The source didn't provide details but claimed that the situation "affected the entire family."
> 
> Jolie’s rep noted in her statement to_ Us Weekly_ on Monday, September 19, regarding the actress’ decision to file that it "was made for the health of the family.”
> 
> _Us _exclusively revealed that although the couple of more than a decade had been fighting, Pitt learned his estranged wife was filing for divorce just one day before she did it.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...lane-fight-reportedly-caught-on-video-w441699


Yes, if yelling constitutes abuse, there was plenty of it in my family. My sister and I abused each other and my father abused us often


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Chagall said:


> You say that in order to be believed by people you must be likeable. You didn't believe Amber. Just saying.


I said people don't believe Amber because she's not likeable because it's true based on the comments in their thread and comments on different articles about them at the time. I personally did believe her. I'm also indifferent towards her


----------



## limom

Ladies. 
This is your chance


----------



## guccimamma

i should be locked up if yelling is abuse.  my parents would have had the death sentence.


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> My only issue is that the children were put front and center in this divorce filing and I think there was a better way of achieving the same protective results without doing that.
> 
> the confusion is that hobbsy quoted someone else's post about being likable and responded to it, but as happens sometimes, the quote frame was removed so it looks like it was her own original statement.  Hobbsy's comment starts with "Again".  The part above it is someone else's comment.


The point is that women DO have to be likeable to be believed and many didn't believe Amber, and hobbsy was one of them. I did believe her for many reasons. As far as AJ is concerned all the facts are not in (or clarified yet) and so I haven't formed a final opinion yet. I mentioned in a previous post that whether the accusations are true or not the way she went about making the kids the reason, thereby putting them in the middle is very irresponsible!


----------



## limom

If yelling now constitutes abuse, we are all doomed, imo.


----------



## chowlover2

limom said:


> Ladies.
> This is your chance


" dead "


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Hobbsy said:


> [quote uid=442661 name="ForeverYoung87" post=30650732]This thread turned as messy as Johnny vs Amber. The only thing I take away from both is that you must be a likeable woman in order for the general public to believe you when it comes to abuse otherwise you're screwed.


<br />Now, she's been abused??? Wow, I better catch up here?![/QUOTE]


Lord....Abuse is involved in both stories. One martial and one involving a child. Even though Brad isn't of accused of hitting her nor did I imply he did you just read it wrong she's still the evil queen and Gone Girl just like Amber was. Both painted as the liar from the start ....why....because people (mostly women) don't like them but love their husbands.


----------



## Chagall

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I said people don't believe Amber because she's not likeable because it's true based on the comments in their thread and comments on different articles about them at the time. I personally did believe her.


As did I.


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> i should be locked up if yelling is abuse.  my parents would have had the death sentence.


LOL


----------



## Hobbsy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> <br />Now, she's been abused??? Wow, I better catch up here?!


Lord....Abuse is involved in both stories. One martial and one involving a child. Even though Brad isn't of accused of hitting her she's still the evil queen and Gone Girl just like Amber was. Both painted as the liar from the start ....why....because people (mostly women) don't like them but love their husbands.[/QUOTE]
I hate for you to be on anyone's jury. Guilty until proven innocent?!


----------



## Deco

Chagall said:


> The point is that women DO have to be likeable to be believed and many didn't believe Amber, and hobbsy was one of them. I did believe her for many reasons. As far as AJ is concerned all the facts are not in (or clarified yet) and so I haven't formed a final opinion yet. I mentioned in a previous post that whether the accusations are true or not the way she went about making the kids the reason, thereby putting them in the middle is very irresponsible!


I hear you and understand the point you're making. I'm just saying Hobbsy is not who said you have to be likable to be believable even though that statement shows up in her post.  That's why she keeps saying that's not her statement.


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> I hear you and understand the point you're making. I'm just saying Hobbsy is not who said you have to be likable to be believable even though that statement shows up in her post.  That's why she keeps saying that's not her statement.


OK got you.


----------



## mundodabolsa

So basically this thread is going down the same road as all the others.  You say negative things about _Angelina_, and get called out for being a vicious person who says things in poor taste and a host of other pleasantries. You're a misogynist because you don't flat out believe _Angelina. _

The side who thinks they are morally right always has to defend their point with statements about the commentators' characters, not the actual situation at hand.  

Funny how that works.


----------



## limom

mundodabolsa said:


> So basically this thread is going down the same road as all the others.  You say negative things about _Angelina_, and get called out for being a vicious person who says things in poor taste and a host of other pleasantries. You're a misogynist because you don't flat out believe _Angelina. _
> 
> The side who thinks they are morally right always has to defend their point with statements about the commentators' characters, not the actual situation at hand.
> 
> Funny how that works.


You forgot the peeps who are above it all and are appalled by posters having an opinion.


----------



## Hobbsy

Decophile said:


> I hear you and understand the point you're making. I'm just saying Hobbsy is not who said you have to be likable to be believable even though that statement shows up in her post.  That's why she keeps saying that's not her statement.


Thank you!


----------



## guccimamma

i don't care if it is angelina jolie, or the lady down the street who wants custody.  i have never posted in this thread, because i have no real thoughts about them...until now.  she was a kook, but she's an actress...and i assume much was done for publicity in her past.  she's done great things and  really weird things.

this is not cool.  it's just bad the way it is being handled,  it takes attention away from those who really are abused. 

she's out for blood from this guy.  she's  really mad about something, and is going to drag him through the mud unless he gives into everything.


----------



## tweegy

limom said:


> Ladies.
> This is your chance


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tweegy said:


>



Omg this gif!!


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> It was a private jet where the incident occurred so everyone on that jet was either a family member or an employee working for Angelina and Brad. There were no impartial observers, they would all have connections to those involved. Having the presence of mind to record it and calling child services while still in the air shows a certain amount of premeditation to me. The whole thing seems a bit too conveniently documented.



Not necessarily. You don't have to own a jet to fly private. There are many private jet tickets or memberships where you pay monthly to be able to access a bunch of planes. So it doesn't mean they knew the employees or pilots.


----------



## clydekiwi

tweegy said:


>



Haha


----------



## Sassys

guccimamma said:


> i should be locked up if yelling is abuse.  my parents would have had the death sentence.



My parents would have been given the chair lmao


----------



## imgg

guccimamma said:


> i don't care if it is angelina jolie, or the lady down the street who wants custody.  i have never posted in this thread, because i have no real thoughts about them...until now.  she was a kook, but she's an actress...and i assume much was done for publicity in her past.  she's done great things and  really weird things.
> 
> this is not cool.  it's just bad the way it is being handled,  it takes attention away from those who really are abused.
> 
> she's out for blood from this guy.  she's  really mad about something, and is going to drag him through the mud unless he gives into everything.


Yes, whomever has the most emotional energy usually wins.  Borderlines have lots of emotional energy.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Not necessarily. You don't have to own a jet to fly private. There are many private jet tickets or memberships where you pay monthly to be able to access a bunch of planes. So it doesn't mean they knew the employees or pilots.


This might have been one of those rare occasion when flying commercial would have been tons better.
I can't imagine the tension in that small cabin!


----------



## mkr

queen said:


> She won't think twice about drawing him into it to support her story.  I would feel sorry for her if I did not think her so dangerous.


She mentioned Maddox, he will probably be questioned and may have to testify  Bad move.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> It was a private jet where the incident occurred so everyone on that jet was either a family member or an employee working for Angelina and Brad. There were no impartial observers, they would all have connections to those involved. Having the presence of mind to record it and calling child services while still in the air shows a certain amount of premeditation to me. The whole thing seems a bit too conveniently documented.


Yes, he was set up.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It's sad that her past, albeit wild, is used as the tool to hit her with today, a humanitarian, a wife and mother of 6. And nothing she has done since matters one bit. It's sad and misogynistic.


She threw her own kids under the bus.  Not cool.  Some good mother.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> She threw her own kids under the bus.  Not cool.  Some good mother.


She did, while at the same time saying she's protecting her kids. So....which one is it??!!


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> Yes, if yelling constitutes abuse, there was plenty of it in my family. My sister and I abused each other and my father abused us often


If that's the case, I'm abusing my kids right now...


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mkr said:


> She threw her own kids under the bus.  Not cool.  Some good mother.



How did she throw her kids under the bus??


----------



## ForeverYoung87

The Us weekly article makes it sound like its video taking while they're were waiting for their jet to refuel so it doesn't necessarily mean someone taped them on their cell phone or whatever. Could be just security cam footage. And didn't  the incident take place on the plane and in air  not at this pit stop? If it did we're not likely to get that footage. This could just be what was spilled outside


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> If that's the case, I'm abusing my kids right now...


----------



## terebina786

I don't love or hate Angelina ... Just a question though.  What has her humanitarian work actually accomplished? All she does is visit and meet with refugees and displaced people.   The poverty is still there, refugee camps keep growing... But I guess that's a different conversation.

The Jolie-Pitt foundation has donated a lot of money as well.. So that makes Brad a humanitarian as well.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> No, I don't always leave messy comments! I'll have whatever opinion I want to! Now, you're blocked because ignorant people are insufferable.


----------



## limom

I can't wait for the video of Brad trying to run away from his family on a refueling van...
This has the potential to be one of the funniest candid moment ever!
Who, as a parent never had the thought to just call it quit and just split??? lol.


----------



## mkr

terebina786 said:


> I don't love or hate Angelina ... Just a question though.  What has her humanitarian work actually accomplished? All she does is visit and meet with refugees and displaced people.   The poverty is still there, refugee camps keep growing... But I guess that's a different conversation.
> 
> The Jolie-Pitt foundation has donated a lot of money as well.. So that makes Brad a humanitarian as well.


She is a celebrity and brings a lot of attention to the cause.  I think she also gets the rich celebrities to donate to the cause.  She does seem to care about the cause.  I won't fault her here.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> If that's the case, I'm abusing my kids right now...


Quick, someone call the DCFS!!


----------



## BagBerry13

terebina786 said:


> I don't love or hate Angelina ... Just a question though.  What has her humanitarian work actually accomplished? All she does is visit and meet with refugees and displaced people.   The poverty is still there, refugee camps keep growing... But I guess that's a different conversation.
> 
> The Jolie-Pitt foundation has donated a lot of money as well.. So that makes Brad a humanitarian as well.


That's my point. Celebrities never save the world or make it better. All they do is bring attention but that clearly doesn't help. People like Amal Clooney actually do something about it. Angelina is just the poster child.


----------



## Deco

There is not much I can think of that is more heartbreaking or devastating than child abuse, but what's passing for child abuse these days is ridiculous.  If Angie is in the 100% hands (and voice) off camp as some report, then Brad was screwed from the moment he had children with her if he disagrees with that parenting approach. Is it too much to ask that adults determine whether they're compatible as co-parents before they set out to have 6 kids together?


----------



## Chagall

Kitties Are Cute said:


> How did she throw her kids under the bus??


By publicly saying she is separating for the safety of her family (kids) she is making them the center of attention. Being kids they will feel they are to blame and she is putting them in the middle of the conflict. She didn't even have to give a reason. She could have simply stated they had irreconcilable differences.


----------



## Grace123

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Hobs always leave messy comments without fail. When even HIS side can't deny his bad behavior and grabbing Maddox or makes comments like "_He did not hit his child in the face in any way. He did not do that; he is emphatic about that. He put his hands on him, yes, because the confrontation was spiraling out of control."
> 
> Red flags are going to go up. _



No need to attack another member simply because you don't care for the message.


----------



## horse17

Kitties Are Cute said:


> How did she throw her kids under the bus??


sorry ahead of time if im wrong....... but didn't she put her kids in a statement for the world to see?


----------



## tweegy

terebina786 said:


> I don't love or hate Angelina ... Just a question though.  What has her humanitarian work actually accomplished? All she does is visit and meet with refugees and displaced people.   The poverty is still there, refugee camps keep growing... But I guess that's a different conversation.
> 
> The Jolie-Pitt foundation has donated a lot of money as well.. So that makes Brad a humanitarian as well.


Such truth in a single post lol


----------



## mkr

Kitties Are Cute said:


> How did she throw her kids under the bus??


She filed because of the way Brad was parenting the kids.  She was upset with his methods.  Not cool.  She didn't need to say any of that to file.  Now she says Brad was fighting with Maddox. Even more not cool.


----------



## limom

terebina786 said:


> I don't love or hate Angelina ... Just a question though.  What has her humanitarian work actually accomplished? All she does is visit and meet with refugees and displaced people.   The poverty is still there, refugee camps keep growing... But I guess that's a different conversation.
> 
> The Jolie-Pitt foundation has donated a lot of money as well.. So that makes Brad a humanitarian as well.


For all their faults, they are both very involved in charity work.
He is one of the only celebrities who was instrumental in reconstructing parts of New Orleans. And he is still there!
As far as Angie, she is on the ground. It brings attention to the cause. I don't know what more can people expect?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mkr said:


> She filed because of the way Brad was parenting the kids.  She was upset with his methods.  Not cool.  She didn't need to say any of that to file.  Now she says Brad was fighting with Maddox. Even more not cool.





horse17 said:


> sorry ahead of time if im wrong....... but didn't she put her kids in a statement for the world to see?



Putting your kids in a statement is not blaming the kids or throwing them under the bus. Throwing something under the bus means blatantly blaming them for something. Though the kids may blame themselves, that is not HER blaming them. She blamed Brad for how he supposedly treats/raises them.

And did SHE mention he was fighting with Maddox?? Or did someone else?


----------



## bag-mania

From what was reported it began as an argument between Brad and Angelina, then Maddox jumps into the argument to defend Angelina. Brad then starts yelling at Maddox. It didn't start with Brad and Maddox.


----------



## mkr

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Putting your kids in a statement is not blaming the kids or throwing them under the bus. Throwing something under the bus means blatantly blaming them for something. Though the kids may blame themselves, that is not HER blaming them. She blamed Brad for how he supposedly treats/raises them.
> 
> And did SHE mention he was fighting with Maddox?? Or did someone else?


Okay you win.


----------



## bisousx

limom said:


> For all their faults, they are both very involved in charity work.
> He is one of the only celebrities who was instrumental in reconstructing parts of New Orleans. And he is still there!
> As far as Angie, she is on the ground. It brings attention to the cause. I don't know what more can people expect?



Yep, both are very charitable.
No need to dissect her charity work, she's doing more than many celebs who are content to take selfies.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mkr said:


> Okay you win.


I'm not trying to win... just trying to make sure that "thrown under the bus" is used properly. Working full time in the corporate world, you REALLY know what bus throwing looks like!


----------



## mkr

"To *throw* (*someone*) *under the bus*" is an idiomatic phrase in American English*meaning* to sacrifice a friend or ally for selfish reasons. It is typically used to describe a self-defensive disavowal and severance of a previously-friendly relationship when the relation becomes controversial or unpopular.


----------



## Chagall

bisousx said:


> Yep, both are very charitable.
> No need to dissect her charity work, she's doing more than many celebs who are content to take selfies.


Who would that be?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

mkr said:


> "To *throw* (*someone*) *under the bus*" is an idiomatic phrase in American English*meaning* to sacrifice a friend or ally for selfish reasons. It is typically used to describe a self-defensive disavowal and severance of a previously-friendly relationship when the relation becomes controversial or unpopular.



Yeah, so if what she says about Brad is untrue, then she threw his azz under the bus.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Okay you win.


Lol! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## shaurin

bisousx said:


> Yep, both are very charitable.
> No need to dissect her charity work, she's doing more than many celebs who are content to take selfies.



Totally agree.  I always say that doing something is better than doing nothing.  Lord knows there are plenty of vapid celebs out there who don't do any charitable work at all.


----------



## shaurin

I wonder what the argument on or near the plane was about.  Has that been reported yet?


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm not trying to win... just trying to make sure that "thrown under the bus" is used properly. Working full time in the corporate world, you REALLY know what bus throwing looks like!


I work full time in the corporate world. She threw those kids under the bus. Big time.


----------



## sdkitty

We don't know what happened on that plane.  Maybe he yelled.  Maybe the kid got between them.  Maybe it's never going to be known.  I didn't grow up with brothers but it seems to me if Brad was yelling and not physically threatening Angelina, then maybe the kid was being overly aggressive by getting into it with his dad.  It's one thing to want to protect your mom from a physically abusive husband but a different thing to get in the middle of a verbal fight.  If any of the reports about this family and how they were raised are true, the kids may be somewhat out of control.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

It's really funny how you accidentally receive a nasty PM about YOU, which was clearly meant to go to someone else. Next time please double check the recipient's name


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hobbsy said:


> I work full time in the corporate world. She threw those kids under the bus. Big time.



She in no way blamed the kids. When did she ever do that??? We'll agree to disagree.


----------



## tweegy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> It's really funny how you accidentally receive a nasty PM about YOU, which was clearly meant to go to someone else. Next time please double check the recipient's name


 LMAO This thread is too much!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tweegy said:


> LMAO This thread is too much!



It's a circus today!


----------



## carlinha

tweegy said:


> LMAO This thread is too much!



Yesssss THIS!!!!!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Chagall

Kitties Are Cute said:


> She in no way blamed the kids. When did she ever do that??? We'll agree to disagree.


No she didn't blame them but she used them to get at their father. There was no need to do that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

terebina786 said:


> I don't love or hate Angelina ... Just a question though.  What has her humanitarian work actually accomplished? All she does is visit and meet with refugees and displaced people.   The poverty is still there, refugee camps keep growing... But I guess that's a different conversation.
> 
> The Jolie-Pitt foundation has donated a lot of money as well.. So that makes Brad a humanitarian as well.



I'll get back to you on the first one - my bf (soon to be husband  ) works in the field and has data on this. 

And yes, no one is denying that Brad is a humanitarian too. He's done a lot of work in New Orleans, among other places.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Kitties Are Cute said:


> She in no way blamed the kids. When did she ever do that??? We'll agree to disagree.



I think she said, 'the separation is for the health of the family' and asked for physical custody.


----------



## Grace123

Omg. Between Brange and 90 Day Fiancée, I can't get anything done!! I may have to quit my job.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think she said, 'the separation is for the health of the family' and asked for physical custody.



That doesn't sound like bus throwing to me. All the other stories that have come out since then... people assume they came from her, but no one knows for sure who they came from, besides "sources".


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> Omg. Between Brange and 90 Day Fiancée, I can't get anything done!! I may have to quit my job.



90 day fiancee?


----------



## kemilia

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 90 day fiancee?


TV show, I think.


----------



## horse17

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Putting your kids in a statement is not blaming the kids or throwing them under the bus. Throwing something under the bus means blatantly blaming them for something. Though the kids may blame themselves, that is not HER blaming them. She blamed Brad for how he supposedly treats/raises them.
> 
> And did SHE mention he was fighting with Maddox?? Or did someone else?


I know what you are saying, but imo she should have kept it quiet..any public statement blaming their father is just wrong..regardless of the truth..whatever that may be..

I mean there were photos of both of them hugging very recently!...how confusing must that be for these kids?..sorry, for all the class that she has been trying to portray, this just doesn't show it...imo..


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> She in no way blamed the kids. When did she ever do that??? We'll agree to disagree.


If she is so concerned about their well being, which she should be, which would hurt a child more........your dad yelling at you.....or telling the entire world that your dad is abusive,which now all 6 kids will live with??????


----------



## dangerouscurves

terebina786 said:


> I don't love or hate Angelina ... Just a question though.  What has her humanitarian work actually accomplished? All she does is visit and meet with refugees and displaced people.   The poverty is still there, refugee camps keep growing... But I guess that's a different conversation.
> 
> The Jolie-Pitt foundation has donated a lot of money as well.. So that makes Brad a humanitarian as well.



It's not Angie's job to stop poverty and wars, unless the govts in the world want to stop the wars, they will always be there. Her job is to make the ordinary people, like us help, give hands and donate and bring the press to the locations. Without her visiting these places, no one would know how the refugees real conditions are. We'd all be busy talking about Taylor and Kanye's beef and look away from the results of the wars caused by greedy b*stards. Do you think people would care if it was Angela Merkel or Hillary ******* who are busy visiting the refugees?


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hobbsy said:


> If she is so concerned about their well being, which she should be, which would hurt a child more........your dad yelling at you.....or telling the entire world that your dad is abusive,which now all 6 kids will live with??????



It depends on IF it is true or not, and what there is to the story (or stories). And that is not the same as throwing them under the bus. That's what I'm debating. People are just assuming Brad is totally innocent and all facts are not yet out. And may never be.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

horse17 said:


> I know what you are saying, but imo she should have kept it quiet..any public statement blaming their father is just wrong..regardless of the truth..whatever that may be..
> 
> I mean there were photos of both of them hugging very recently!...how confusing must that be for these kids?..sorry, for all the class that she has been trying to portray, this just doesn't show it...imo..



I get that, I was just questioning the use of "throw under the bus".


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> 90 day fiancee?



Show on TLC. Check it out in the TV forum. Absolute trash and I love it! Hahaha


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It depends on IF it is true or not, and what there is to the story (or stories). And that is not the same as throwing them under the bus. That's what I'm debating. People are just assuming Brad is totally innocent and all facts are not yet out. And may never be.


You don't think this divorce fought in the public eyes of the world and people questioning if your dad is an abuser will hurt those kids???!!!! Come on....what planet are you from??!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Ending a marriage over an argument that got loud but not physical? Have these folks never heard of counseling?

There's something else going on.


----------



## horse17

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I get that, I was just questioning the use of "throw under the bus".


I think that was meant to say she was throwing the kids under the bus....


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hobbsy said:


> You don't think this divorce fought in the public eyes of the world and people questioning if your dad is an abuser will hurt those kids???!!!! Come on....what planet are you from??!!!



GIRL. Calm down! GEEZ


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> Ending a marriage over an argument that got loud but not physical? Have these folks never heard of counseling?
> 
> There's something else going on.



They had been in counseling.


----------



## Aminamina

horse17 said:


> I know what you are saying, but imo she should have kept it quiet..any public statement blaming their father is just wrong..regardless of the truth..whatever that may be..
> 
> I mean there were photos of both of them hugging very recently!...how confusing must that be for these kids?..sorry,* for all the class that she has been trying to portray*, this just doesn't show it...imo..


You nailed her meticulously  crafted image on the head. Not that I object anyone trying to act classy, even try hard classy!


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> GIRL. Calm down! GEEZ


Don't call me girl. I am calm!


----------



## Lounorada

limom said:


> Ladies.
> This is your chance





tweegy said:


>


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hobbsy said:


> Don't call me girl. I am calm!



Okay I don't know whether you're girl or not, but your message definitely did not come off as calm.


----------



## limom

Dang! Did you all run out of Rose?


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Okay I don't know whether you're girl or not, but your message definitely did not come off as calm.


Why would I not be calm talking about people I don't know to people I don't know that have no effect on my life?!


----------



## horse17

Hobbsy said:


> Why would I not be calm talking about people I don't know to people I don't know that have no effect on my life?!


lol


----------



## Grace123

Blind Gossip today. I can only post the link, am on my phone. http://blindgossip.com/?p=80996


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hobbsy said:


> Why would I not be calm talking about people I don't know to people I don't know that have no effect on my life?!



When you end statements or questions with "?!?!?!?" it comes off as frantic and the complete opposite of calm. Also, when you combine that with a "what planet are you from?!?!?" question, it conveys anything but calmness.


----------



## bag-mania

Grace123 said:


> Blind Gossip today. I can only post the link, am on my phone. http://blindgossip.com/?p=80996



That makes more sense than anything else. She's punishing him for his affairs.


----------



## tweegy

Hobbsy said:


> Why would I not be calm talking about people I don't know to people I don't know that have no effect on my life?!










horse17 said:


> I know what you are saying, but imo she should have kept it quiet..any public statement blaming their father is just wrong..regardless of the truth..whatever that may be..
> 
> I mean there were photos of both of them hugging very recently!...how confusing must that be for these kids?..sorry, for all the class that she has been trying to portray, this just doesn't show it...imo..



Lol Who knew Brangelina is your typical ratched family with the drunken messiness and loud fighting.


----------



## tweegy

Grace123 said:


> Blind Gossip today. I can only post the link, am on my phone. http://blindgossip.com/?p=80996


Jennifer dodged a bullet...


----------



## limom

tweegy said:


> Lol Who knew Angie is your typical ratched family with the drunken messiness and loud fighting.


Celebs. They are just like us!


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> That makes more sense than anything else. She's punishing him for his affairs.


Yep and using the kids to do so!


----------



## imgg

Kitties Are Cute said:


> It depends on IF it is true or not, and what there is to the story (or stories). And that is not the same as throwing them under the bus. That's what I'm debating. People are just assuming Brad is totally innocent and all facts are not yet out. And may never be.


Aren't you assuming that Angelina is the innocent one?  Can't throw shade at others for doing the same thing.


----------



## bag-mania

Would love to know what that argument was about on the plane. Makes me think it was about one of his women. It could also explain Maddox rushing to her defense.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

imgg said:


> Aren't you assuming that Angelina is the innocent one?  Can't throw shade at others for doing the same thing.



I'm not assuming anything! I've said we don't know the whole story. But others are saying she's lying and he would never do something like that, and she made up all these stories, when none of the stories that have come out have even for sure come from her. They come from "sources".


----------



## mundodabolsa

dangerouscurves said:


> It's not Angie's job to stop poverty and wars, unless the govts in the world want to stop the wars, they will always be there. Her job is to make the ordinary people, like us help, give hands and donate and bring the press to the locations. Without her visiting these places, no one would know how the refugees real conditions are. We'd all be busy talking about Taylor and Kanye's beef and look away from the results of the wars caused by greedy b*stards. Do you think people would care if it was Angela Merkel or Hillary ******* who are busy visiting the refugees?



But do any of us actually care more because Angelina went and opened our eyes??  99% of us are still expending more energy talking about Kanye than actually doing anything about refugees' quality of life.  We collectively do look away from the results of wars every single day.  

(This is not meant to be snarky, though it sounds that way. )

I'm not an admirer of Angelina's humanitarian work.  If I had to choose something to admire about her I'd say adopting children in need is much more admirable.  I may be cynical and think it's more about the pageantry than about the kids' welfare, but at least it's actually doing something.


----------



## mkr

Ya know, I remember Vanessa Paradis saying she was sure Angie hooked up with Johnny Depp when they made a movie together.  It was a lot of the reason they broke up.  Go figure.


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> When you end statements or questions with "?!?!?!?" it comes off as frantic and the complete opposite of calm. Also, when you combine that with a "what planet are you from?!?!?" question, it conveys anything but calmness.


Oh, ok. Well I can assure you that you did not make me frantic!!! Do you think you actually have the power?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## imgg

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm not assuming anything! I've said we don't know the whole story. But others are saying she's lying and he would never do something like that, and she made up all these stories, when none of the stories that have come out have even for sure come from her. They come from "sources".


For someone who is not assuming there sure seems to be a lot of defending going on....


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> I'm not assuming anything! I've said we don't know the whole story. But others are saying she's lying and he would never do something like that, and she made up all these stories, when none of the stories that have come out have even for sure come from her. They come from "sources".


Who said she was lying?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Ya know, I remember Vanessa Paradis saying she was sure Angie hooked up with Johnny Depp when they made a movie together.  It was a lot of the reason they broke up.  Go figure.



Just because she's cheated doesn't mean she's okay with being cheated on. Celebrities can be hypocrites like anyone else.


----------



## tweegy

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, ok. Well I can assure you that you did not make me frantic!!! Do you think you actually have the power?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


I see what you did there...


----------



## imgg

mundodabolsa said:


> But do any of us actually care more because Angelina went and opened our eyes??  99% of us are still expending more energy talking about Kanye than actually doing anything about refugees' quality of life.  We collectively do look away from the results of wars every single day.
> 
> (This is not meant to be snarky, though it sounds that way. )
> 
> I'm not an admirer of Angelina's humanitarian work.  If I had to choose something to admire about her I'd say adopting children in need is much more admirable.  I may be cynical and think it's more about the pageantry than about the kids' welfare, but at least it's actually doing something.


I am with you.  Some things should be private, doing charitable work with cameras everywhere seems to defeat the purpose of "charitable"


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

imgg said:


> For someone who is not assuming there sure seems to be a lot of defending going on....



I defend her because I feel a lot of the accusations against her are not based on anything and unfair. I like both of them, actually.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, ok. Well I can assure you that you did not make me frantic!!! Do you think you actually have the power?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



LOL. Well AP English years and years ago taught me a lot.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mundodabolsa said:


> But do any of us actually care more because Angelina went and opened our eyes??  99% of us are still expending more energy talking about Kanye than actually doing anything about refugees' quality of life.  We collectively do look away from the results of wars every single day.
> 
> (This is not meant to be snarky, though it sounds that way. )
> 
> I'm not an admirer of Angelina's humanitarian work.  If I had to choose something to admire about her I'd say adopting children in need is much more admirable.  I may be cynical and think it's more about the pageantry than about the kids' welfare, but at least it's actually doing something.



I know I do and I know those who are around me do as well. Living in Germany, where it's the no. 1 destination for refugees, we experience and see the result of the the wars and people like Angie bring us understanding and because of people like Angie, the Germans welcome the refugees.


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> I am with you.  Some things should be private, doing charitable work with cameras everywhere seems to defeat the purpose of "charitable"



She's using her status to help. What's wrong with that? That's exactly the point. Bring the press so people are more open minded.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I think it's admirable that celebrities are using the star power to bring forward good causes. Angie for the US, Audrey Hepburn for UNICEF or Brigitte Bardot for the animal rights.


----------



## bag-mania

I want to see the video. Where is it?


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> She's using her status to help. What's wrong with that? That's exactly the point. Bring the press so people are more open minded.


  My opinion, the best gift of charity is not wanting anything back. Angelina enjoys the attention she receives, so calling the paps  when she travels doesn't seem all pure to me.


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> I think it's admirable that celebrities are using the star power to bring forward good causes. Angie for the US, Audrey Hepburn for UNICEF or Brigitte Bardot for the animal rights.


I agree when motives are pure.  However, I wish all celebs would stay out of politics!!! Especially ones without a high school diploma!


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> My opinion, the best gift of charity is not wanting anything back. Angelina enjoys the attention she receives, so calling the paps  when she travels doesn't seem all pure to me.





imgg said:


> I agree when motives are pure.  However, I wish all celebs would stay out of politics!!! Especially ones without a high school diploma!



But that's exactly the point! She's bringing attention to her cause. Without press no one notice and no one cares. Don't you understand? And it's probably not her who call the press, but the UN/UNICEF.


----------



## guccimamma

i would do anything to see brad pitt jump on a fuel truck and speed away from angelina jolie.

you really can't make that up.


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> But that's exactly the point! Without press no one notice and no one cares. Don't you understand? And it's probably not her who call the press, but the UN/UNICEF.


I understand.  It doesn't change my opinion and I am pretty sure Angelina could take a trip to the middle of nowhere without anyone knowing.  She has the paps on speed dial.


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> I understand.  It doesn't change my opinion and I am pretty sure Angelina could take a trip to the middle of nowhere without anyone knowing.  She has the paps on speed dial.



She could and if she does we wouldn't know, would we?


----------



## Chagall

imgg said:


> I understand.  It doesn't change my opinion and I am pretty sure Angelina could take a trip to the middle of nowhere without anyone knowing.  She has the paps on speed dial.


She's also always in full make up for all her charity pictures. Mia Farrow would look a complete mess cradling a sick child.


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> She could and if she does we wouldn't know, would we?


But we do and that's why there are thousands of pictures of her out there...


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I'll get back to you on the first one - my bf (soon to be husband  ) works in the field and has data on this.
> 
> And yes, no one is denying that Brad is a humanitarian too. He's done a lot of work in New Orleans, among other places.



Thanks! I'd love to know, as a former political scientist.  Also, congrats!! 



dangerouscurves said:


> It's not Angie's job to stop poverty and wars, unless the govts in the world want to stop the wars, they will always be there. Her job is to make the ordinary people, like us help, give hands and donate and bring the press to the locations. Without her visiting these places, no one would know how the refugees real conditions are. We'd all be busy talking about Taylor and Kanye's beef and look away from the results of the wars caused by greedy b*stards. Do you think people would care if it was Angela Merkel or Hillary ******* who are busy visiting the refugees?



Basically the below post sums up my opinion...



mundodabolsa said:


> But do any of us actually care more because Angelina went and opened our eyes??  99% of us are still expending more energy talking about Kanye than actually doing anything about refugees' quality of life.  We collectively do look away from the results of wars every single day.
> 
> (This is not meant to be snarky, though it sounds that way. )
> 
> *I'm not an admirer of Angelina's humanitarian work*.  If I had to choose something to admire about her I'd say adopting children in need is much more admirable.  I may be cynical and think it's more about the pageantry than about the kids' welfare, but at least it's actually doing something.



Count me in that group of people.  The reality is that the people who cared or paid attention before AJ, will always care.  She won't make anyone just now open their eyes to what is going on in the world.  These issues have been around before her and they'll continue to exist despite her "efforts", IMO.


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> But we do and that's why there are thousands of pictures of her out there...



Read this: http://www.unhcr.org/special-envoy-angelina-jolie-pitt.html

That means she's obliged to actually call the press to follow her visiting the refugee camps as part of her job from UNHCR. Reading your replies shows me that you don't understand how things work for the UN/UNICEF/UNHCR ambassadors.


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> i would do anything to see brad pitt jump on a fuel truck and speed away from angelina jolie.
> 
> you really can't make that up.



I imagine him all disheveled, clutching a vodka bottle, and yelling at the truck driver to get him out of there.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

mkr said:


> Ya know, I remember Vanessa Paradis saying she was sure Angie hooked up with Johnny Depp when they made a movie together.  It was a lot of the reason they broke up.  Go figure.



Did she actually say that or is your source the National Enquirer.
https://www.google.com/amp/radaronl...epp-angelina-jolie-dating-divorce-rumors/amp/


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> I imagine him all disheveled, clutching a vodka bottle, and yelling at the truck driver to get him out of there.



yes, and he looks like he did in Legends of the Fall...his hair blowing in the wind.


----------



## bag-mania

TMZ is definitely Team Angelina.


----------



## mkr

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Did she actually say that or is your source the National Enquirer.
> https://www.google.com/amp/radaronl...epp-angelina-jolie-dating-divorce-rumors/amp/


I don't know.  That was a hundred years ago.


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> TMZ is definitely Team Angelina.



i went over there to look, then stumbled into some story about jim carry and his diseases.  gross.


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> i went over there to look, then stumbled into some story about jim carry and his diseases.  gross.



Oh, that Jim Carrey and his STDs! Always making the news.


----------



## Hobbsy

Kitties Are Cute said:


> LOL. Well AP English years and years ago taught me a lot.


I don't want to argue with you and I do hit the ?! A lot. I'm just feeling for those kids. A divorce not in the public eye is very hard, theirs will be even more.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Hobbsy said:


> Who said she was lying?



A huge majority has implied that she's made things up.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

So basically if you do charity work or don't, people will think you have impure motives or suck and only care about yourself. Can't win either way.


----------



## Hobbsy

I'm not either team. I am Team Kids!


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> But that's exactly the point! She's bringing attention to her cause. Without press no one notice and no one cares. Don't you understand? *And it's probably not her who call the press, but the UN/UNICEF.*
> 
> Read this: http://www.unhcr.org/special-envoy-angelina-jolie-pitt.html
> 
> *That means she's obliged to actually call the press* to follow her visiting the refugee camps as part of her job from UNHCR. Reading your replies shows me that you don't understand how things work for the UN/UNICEF/UNHCR ambassadors.



First you say its probably not her who is calling the press than you say she is obligated to and I'm the one who doesn't understand how it works...


----------



## mkr




----------



## oo_let_me_see

limom said:


> I can't wait for the video of Brad trying to run away from his family on a refueling van...
> This has the potential to be one of the funniest candid moment ever!
> Who, as a parent never had the thought to just call it quit and just split??? lol.



Hahaha!

Brad: "Ummm, yeah, I gotta go get cigarettes...be right back."


----------



## oo_let_me_see

BagBerry13 said:


> Quick, someone call the DCFS!!



Guess I should have reported my angry Greek dad. His disposition was the same no matter the mood: yelling and flailing of the arms. [emoji13]

(And I regard him as the best daddy ever.)


----------



## oo_let_me_see

bag-mania said:


> Ending a marriage over an argument that got loud but not physical? Have these folks never heard of counseling?
> 
> There's something else going on.



There has to be more, yes. From the current rumors and/or facts, I don't understand the escalation to divorce and the public accusation of abuse (implicit or explicit). Even if, worse case, Brad hit Maddox, and she is pissed (as she should be), why go about it this way?! Especially if you genuinely love someone. Brad doesn't deserve pity if he was verbally or physically abusive, no. But I still feel like there is something more that we don't know for her to handle things this way.


----------



## Deco

oo_let_me_see said:


> Guess I should have reported my angry Greek dad. His disposition was the same no matter the mood: yelling and flailing of the arms. [emoji13]
> 
> (And I regard him as the best daddy ever.)


I wish I had a yelling, arms flailing dad.  He just gave the silent disapproving look of death, nostrils flaring and snorting so he could let you know the extent of his rage and the severity of the punishment that awaits you.  The punishment was an extended silent treatment. I'm gonna petition that not yelling be considered child abuse.


----------



## limom

Decophile said:


> I wish I had a yelling, arms flailing dad.  He just gave the silent disapproving look of death, nostrils flaring and snorting so he could let you know the extent of his rage and the severity of the punishment that awaits you.  The punishment was an extended silent treatment. I'm gonna petition that not yelling be considered child abuse.


----------



## Hobbsy

oo_let_me_see said:


> There has to be more, yes. From the current rumors and/or facts, I don't understand the escalation to divorce and the public accusation of abuse (implicit or explicit). Even if, worse case, Brad hit Maddox, and she is pissed (as she should be), why go about it this way?! Especially if you genuinely love someone. Brad doesn't deserves pity if he was verbally or physically abusive, no. But I still feel like there is something more that we don't know for her to handle things this way.


I agree.


----------



## oo_let_me_see

Hobbsy said:


> Oh, ok. Well I can assure you that you did not make me frantic!!! Do you think you actually have the power?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!



This made me LOL!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

oo_let_me_see said:


> This made me LOL!!!


I'm a dork.


----------



## Chagall

oo_let_me_see said:


> There has to be more, yes. From the current rumors and/or facts, I don't understand the escalation to divorce and the public accusation of abuse (implicit or explicit). Even if, worse case, Brad hit Maddox, and she is pissed (as she should be), why go about it this way?! Especially if you genuinely love someone. Brad doesn't deserves pity if he was verbally or physically abusive, no. But I still feel like there is something more that we don't know for her to handle things this way.


She is furious with him to behave like this. She moved out of the house immediately and apparently set up a 'war room' where she is plotting with her lawyers. What she is angry about may have nothing to do with what happened on the plane that night.


----------



## mkr

You forgot your signature !?!?!


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> She is furious with him to behave like this. She moved out of the house immediately and apparently set up a 'war room' where she is plotting with her lawyers. What she is angry about may have nothing to do with what happened on the plane that night.


I agree. The plane incident may have been the tipping point....but I really feel there's been cheating on Brad's part and she is mad.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> You forgot your signature !?!?!


Now I just snorted!!!!?!


----------



## slowlikehoney

oo_let_me_see said:


> There has to be more, yes. From the current rumors and/or facts, I don't understand the escalation to divorce and the public accusation of abuse (implicit or explicit). Even if, worse case, Brad hit Maddox, and she is pissed (as she should be), why go about it this way?! Especially if you genuinely love someone. Brad doesn't deserves pity if he was verbally or physically abusive, no. But I still feel like there is something more that we don't know for her to handle things this way.



In Touch magazine has it that Brad was the one who was leaving her. Apparently they had a blowout before he went to Croatia because she wanted him to stay and he went anyway. 
All this from the infamous "a source." 

The article was obviously written well before the plane incident, though. 

It said, "One thing they won't fight over is the kids." 
Hmmmm...


----------



## Chagall

slowlikehoney said:


> In Touch magazine has it that Brad was the one who was leaving her. Apparently they had a blowout before he went to Croatia because she wanted him to stay and he went anyway.
> All this from the infamous "a source."
> 
> The article was obviously written well before the plane incident, though.
> 
> It said, "One thing they won't fight over is the kids."
> Hmmmm...


Haha the plot thickens. I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Chagall said:


> Haha the plot thickens. I don't know what to believe anymore.



Right!? 
I'm sure it's combination of many things. I just thought the notion that he was going to leave her was interesting because I can see her really not liking that being the story that people believe.


----------



## mkr

I think the plane drama was a setup to have immediate proof of Brad's poor parenting.  Um who calls child welfare services from the plane?  Don't you call 911?

She wants her sole custody and an unfit parent excuse is probably the best way to get the kids.


----------



## alex9179

mkr said:


> I think the plane drama was a setup to have immediate proof of Brad's poor parenting.  Um who calls child welfare services from the plane?  Don't you call 911?
> 
> She wants her sole custody and an unfit parent excuse is probably the best way to get the kids.



Yeah.  Normally the police are called and then THEY call child services if they see an issue...which is usually that the parents going to jail or evidence of abuse/neglect.  This was an unusual scenario.


----------



## Hobbsy

I knew a couple who used their kid as a pawn in their divorce.  Disgusting.


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> I knew a couple who used their kid as a pawn in their divorce.  Disgusting.


I know at least 4. And it doesn't end with the divorce. It goes on until the kids go to college and then ratchets down due to no legal leverage, but the a-hole leverage continues forever.


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> I know I do and I know those who are around me do as well. Living in Germany, where it's the no. 1 destination for refugees, we experience and see the result of the the wars and people like Angie bring us understanding and *because of people like Angie, the Germans welcome the refugees.*


Ummmm ... no! People in Germany couldn't care less about Angie and her trips. The reality of arriving refugees makes us realise and deal with the whole issue. Not another photo op by Saint Angie. The news are full with reports on the situation of refugee camps so she surely isn't responsible for my understanding. In fact I change channels when I see her stand in the desert surrounded by another group of children because I know the nature of these photo ops.


----------



## cdtracing

.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Ummmm ... no! People in Germany couldn't care less about Angie and her trips. The reality of arriving refugees makes us realise and deal with the whole issue. Not another photo op by Saint Angie. The news are full with reports on the situation of refugee camps so she surely isn't responsible for my understanding. In fact I change channels when I see her stand in the desert surrounded by another group of children because I know the nature of these photo ops.



Maybe not YOU. But there are many who at first don't care and now they do due to celebrities bringing attention to these issues.


----------



## Singra

Can someone tell me what exactly Jolie does? I know she supposed to use her celebrity to bring attention to various refugee crises but the last time I can recall her being on international news was when she and William Hague met up at that summit and I wasn't exactly blown away by the interviews she gave at the time nor did I feel her presence made much of a difference to how I engaged with the news from that summit. I suppose the argument that she attracts the press and brings people in that wouldn't otherwise engage with these issues is valid but I would question the limits of that kind of approach. If people or the press are tuning into a refugee issue primarily because of Jolie I would question the depth of their engagement.

I once read part of a book on Blackwater (the controversial private security firm), in one part of the book the author (a ghost writer for a former "ex military" Blackwater employee) describes one incident in about 2004 (as I can recall) where Blackwater was in discussions with an aid organization to provide "proactive assistance" to a refugee camp that was being attacked by various militant groups, he also mentions a well known Hollywood actress (actually I can't recall if they actually said actress but it was a female hollywood type involved in refugee issues) involved with the aid organization (he never mentions the name but I can't think of who else it could be) being in on the discussions. Ultimately the aid organization decided not to hire Blackwater... a very wise decision I think. The book wasn't particularly good and I didn't finish reading it but if what the author was saying was correct and the "famous" Hollywood type was Jolie than maybe she has or has had a more proactive involvement. Although depending on the situation this is something that could be a lot more problematic than simply being a spokesperson especially if that person hasn't the relevant knowledge and experience.

I guess what I'm wondering is... surely she does more than function as a celebrity beacon? Because if her main function is to be a global communicator on refugee issues I don't know that I find her that good. Are the powers that be impressed by her? Is she an effective networker? Can she make sh*t happen? Does she also help funnel money money to deserving organizations? I guess this is where the recent gig at the London School of Economics comes in but Yale, Columbia, NYU all admitted James Franco... so it's no guarantee that there's an actual substantive reason for it. Having said that if she and Hague can actually affect change than I applaud them 100%.

The thing I always wonder with Jolie is... who is the real person? It feels like a reinvention is always on the horizon except that recently (as in the last couple of years) it doesn't feel she's put much effort into managing her image... maybe that's not the right way to phrase it because I'm sure image management is always in effect... it feels like she drifting away from the celebrity position she's occupied in the past (not necessarily a bad thing). I can't see what the next reinvention will be although it sort of feels her image is becoming more of a Mia Farrow type... not in the sense that has anything to do with Woody Allen... more in the sense that Farrow has a frail appearance, somewhat  awkward social skills and intense devotion to her children + causes possibly to the detriment of everything else... I also feel like Jolie could one day end up with a lot of cats... don't know why.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> Can someone tell me what exactly Jolie does? I guess what I'm wondering is... surely she does more than function as a celebrity beacon?.



*Special Envoy Angelina Jolie Pitt*
*After years of dedicated service to UNHCR and the cause of refugees, Angelina Jolie Pitt was appointed Special Envoy in April 2012.*

In her expanded role, Jolie Pitt focuses on major crises that result in mass population displacements, undertaking advocacy and representing UNHCR and the High Commissioner at the diplomatic level. She also engages with decision-makers on global displacement issues. Through this work, she has helped contribute to the vital process of finding solutions for people forced to flee their homes.

*Angelina Jolie Pitt Activities for Refugees*
*AMMAN, Jordan – During a three-day visit to meet with Syrian refugees in Jordan, UNHCR Special Envoy Angelina Jolie Pitt urged the international community to do more to solve the country’s crisis which is now in its sixth year, noting that “the gulf between our responsibilities and our actions has never been so wide.”*

*Now in its sixth year, the brutal conflict in Syria has forced more than 4.8 million people to seek safety in neighbouring countries. Jordan currently hosts more than 655,000 registered Syrian refugees, who live in two main camps at Za’atari and Azraq and in towns and cities across the country.*
*On Friday the Special Envoy met with refugees in Azraq, a remote camp in Jordan’s barren north-eastern desert currently home to around 37,000 Syrian refugees registered with the UN Refugee Agency. They described to her the horror of daily life in Syria, and living in perpetual fear.*
*“We were always scared when we heard the sounds of the explosions, and sometimes we fled to the shelters underground,” Nizar, a 13-year-old boy from Homs scarred by shrapnel from a barrel bomb.*
*“I met a family this morning, who fled Daesh in Raqqa, and then moved 20 times, trying to find safety inside Syria. In that time, the mother suffered repeated miscarriages, and her two brothers and one sister were killed in an airstrike,” Ms Jolie Pitt told a news conference. *
*“There are children here who remember no life other than this harsh desert environment and barbed wire fences,” she added.*
*Earlier, the Special Envoy met Um Ahlam, a mother to eight daughters from Palmyra, who arrived in Azraq earlier this year after spending six months at an informal camp on the Syrian-Jordanian border. Um Ahlam described the hardship of spending a bitter winter in the middle of the desert, her family sheltered in a tiny tent, with the roof collapsing under each rainfall, and the uncertainty as to when they would finally reach safety.*

*Up to 75,000 people – mostly women and children – remain camped at the border in dire conditions, with limited access to food, healthcare and other essentials. The Special Envoy called on the international community to do more to assist them, saying “They have had no food since early August. There is next to no humanitarian access. There is no mechanism for evacuating the war wounded. None of the basic protections under international humanitarian law are being applied.”*

*On Saturday, the final day of her visit, Ms Jolie Pitt met with war-wounded Syrian refugees in Amman, including another 13-year-old boy, Selim, who was severely burned along with his brother when their home in Raqqa was hit by a barrel bomb. Selim has undergone 18 plastic surgery operations of the face, and still under treatment, “Like any parent, it is impossible for me not to imagine what it would be like for my own children in this situation,” the Special Envoy said.*
*Ms Jolie Pitt met with His Excellency, Minister of Foreign Affairs, Nasser Judeh and expressed her appreciation for Jordan’s efforts in hosting hundreds of thousands of Syrians since the start of the crisis in 2011. “This is not a problem of Jordan’s making, or that Jordan should be left to bear alone,” she said. “They have been warning for years that they would reach a point where they on their own could do no more.”*

*Jordan will co-host a Leaders’ Summit on the Global Refugee Crisis on 20 September, on the margins of the UN General Assembly meeting in New York. That event will be preceded by a high-level UN summit on refugees and migration on 19 September, with the aim of finding new solutions to the current record levels of global displacement.*

*Ms Jolie Pitt called on governments to use the events to focus on finding a political solution. “My message to world leaders, as they prepare to gather at the UN General Assembly in 10 days is to ask the fundamental question of what are the root causes of the Syria conflict, and what will it take to end it, and please put that at the centre of your discussion,” she said.*
*During her mission, the Special Envoy spent time with war-wounded refugees, including children that are in treatment at the MSF Hospital in Amman, Jordan. She also heard from survivors of sexual violence, and met with a group of inspiring young refugees, among them a future pharmacist, civil engineers and an English graduate, who are focused on rebuilding their futures, and that of Syria.*
*This was Ms Jolie Pitt’s fourth visit to Jordan since the start of the Syrian conflict in 2011.*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jolie Pitt previously represented UNHCR as a Goodwill Ambassador from 2001-2012. She has worked tirelessly, carrying out over 50 field missions and becoming an influential advocate on refugee and displacement matters. 

http://www.unhcr.org/special-envoy-angelina-jolie-pitt.html

It's easy to google all this.


----------



## gelbergirl

I think of her as an actress.  Her UN work is the last to come to mind when I think of her.
And she is a mother who adopts and made a nice family.

Her early stuff was good, "Changeling" was terrific stuff and then she directed "Unbroken", that was good.  But that last movie with Brad Pitt.  I ran to go see it, but it was only in the theaters for like a week.


----------



## limom

gelbergirl said:


> I think of her as an actress.  Her UN work is the last to come to mind when I think of her.
> And she is a mother who adopts and made a nice family.
> 
> Her early stuff was good, "Changeling" was terrific stuff and then she directed "Unbroken", that was good.  But that last movie with Brad Pitt.  I ran to go see it, but it was only in the theaters for like a week.


How was that movie?
It has been compared to eyes wide shut as it documents the demise of an acting couple.
Do you recommend it?


----------



## gelbergirl

limom said:


> How was that movie?
> It has been compared to eyes wide shut as it documents the demise of an acting couple.
> Do you recommend it?



It seemed everyone watching had to labor through the movie.  It filmed in a pretty setting.  Brad was really good.
I can't say much about her though.  I mean the thing was a failure.  About a couple having issues.  "By the Sea"


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I liked Salt too, in addition to the ones you mentioned. And Gia, Tomb Raider, and others from back in the day.


----------



## mkr

She's not a great actress.  She was excellent in the movies where she played crazy or evil people. Go figure.


----------



## limom

NYT takes on the legal defense
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/25/f...latest&contentPlacement=4&pgtype=sectionfront


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> First you say its probably not her who is calling the press than you say she is obligated to and I'm the one who doesn't understand how it works...



Doesn't mean she her self who call the press. UNHCR gives her a team to work on the issue. Jeez! I don't know what she did took you that you hate her so much. I'm not a fan of her but I like people who bring out issues to our attention.


----------



## dangerouscurves

It makes me really sad that people don't care or even bash celebrities who are doing good things for humanity. I'm really losing hope and afraid for the future when you criticize people for doing good cause.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> Doesn't mean she her self who call the press. UNHCR gives her a team to work on the issue. Jeez! I don't know what she did took you that you hate her so much. I'm not a fan of her but I like people who bring out issues to our attention.


well, she has the nerves to wear make up while visiting refugees for over 10 years!


----------



## White Orchid

gelbergirl said:


> I think of her as an actress.  Her UN work is the last to come to mind when I think of her.
> And she is a mother who adopts and made a nice family.
> 
> Her early stuff was good, "Changeling" was terrific stuff and then she directed "Unbroken", that was good.  But that last movie with Brad Pitt.  I ran to go see it, but it was only in the theaters for like a week.


See, I'm quite the opposite.  I don't really watch her movies and can only name a handful, but what I think about most is her humanitarian work.  And yes, as some have pointed out, it may be all staged et cetera, but for all intents and purposes, I'm grateful that she at least bringing attention to the plight of the refugees.  It's the reason why I liked, as in admired, the late Princess Di too.  Again, it may have all been to create a Mother Theresa type of persona (ultimately none of us will ever truly know), but unlike so many in the spotlight, she too created an awareness for those in society, otherwise shunned.


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> well, she has the nerves to wear make up while visiting refugees for over 10 years!



But she doesn't wear over the top make-up. I don't see anything wrong with that. Her make-up looks natural and not intimidating.


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> well, she has the nerves to wear make up while visiting refugees for over 10 years!


Huh?  I don't get it.


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> But she doesn't wear over the top make-up. I don't see anything wrong with that. Her make-up looks natural and not intimidating.


Sorry if it was lost in translation, my post was highly sarcastic!


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> Sorry if it was lost in translation, my post was highly sarcastic!


Oh, no probs


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> But she doesn't wear over the top make-up. I don't see anything wrong with that. Her make-up looks natural and not intimidating.



Check out the link I posted. Plenty of pics of her without makeup. And more importantly: what on earth does make up have to do with her work?? Goodness, the reaching is unbelievable.


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Check out the link I posted. Plenty of pics of her without makeup. And more importantly: what on earth does make up have to do with her work?? Goodness, the reaching is unbelievable.


This was mentioned up thread. This is just an example that no matter what AJ does, she will never be appreciated by those who do not like her nor respect her.
My aunt volunteered for years with Medecins sans frontieres and she always wore make up. No one ever complained.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> This was mentioned up thread. This is just an example that no matter what AJ does, she will never be appreciated by those who do not like her nor respect her.
> My aunt volunteered for years with Medecins sans frontieres and she always wore make up. No one ever complained.



Aaah, gotcha. 

Yes that's true  And it's tragic.


----------



## dangerouscurves

limom said:


> Sorry if it was lost in translation, my post was highly sarcastic!



My apology [emoji120]


----------



## White Orchid

limom said:


> This was mentioned up thread. This is just an example that no matter what AJ does, she will never be appreciated by those who do not like her nor respect her.
> My aunt volunteered for years with Medecins sans frontieres and she always wore make up. No one ever complained.


Oh God, I hope no one starts casting aspersions on MSF now.  Such amazing work they do.  A-mazing!


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> My apology [emoji120]


No problem


----------



## limom

White Orchid said:


> Oh God, I hope no one starts casting aspersions on MSF now.  Such amazing work they do.  A-mazing!


This type of discussion will not be well received here as it is somewhat political.


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Check out the link I posted. Plenty of pics of her without makeup. And more importantly: what on earth does make up have to do with her work?? Goodness, the reaching is unbelievable.



I read it, but sorry I still stand by my opinion.  She's just a famous face to me.  She has no real "pull" to accomplish anything.


----------



## imgg

Singra said:


> Can someone tell me what exactly Jolie does? I know she supposed to use her celebrity to bring attention to various refugee crises but the last time I can recall her being on international news was when she and William Hague met up at that summit and I wasn't exactly blown away by the interviews she gave at the time nor did I feel her presence made much of a difference to how I engaged with the news from that summit. I suppose the argument that she attracts the press and brings people in that wouldn't otherwise engage with these issues is valid but I would question the limits of that kind of approach. If people or the press are tuning into a refugee issue primarily because of Jolie I would question the depth of their engagement.
> 
> I once read part of a book on Blackwater (the controversial private security firm), in one part of the book the author (a ghost writer for a former "ex military" Blackwater employee) describes one incident in about 2004 (as I can recall) where Blackwater was in discussions with an aid organization to provide "proactive assistance" to a refugee camp that was being attacked by various militant groups, he also mentions a well known Hollywood actress (actually I can't recall if they actually said actress but it was a female hollywood type involved in refugee issues) involved with the aid organization (he never mentions the name but I can't think of who else it could be) being in on the discussions. Ultimately the aid organization decided not to hire Blackwater... a very wise decision I think. The book wasn't particularly good and I didn't finish reading it but if what the author was saying was correct and the "famous" Hollywood type was Jolie than maybe she has or has had a more proactive involvement. Although depending on the situation this is something that could be a lot more problematic than simply being a spokesperson especially if that person hasn't the relevant knowledge and experience.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is... surely she does more than function as a celebrity beacon? Because if her main function is to be a global communicator on refugee issues I don't know that I find her that good. Are the powers that be impressed by her? Is she an effective networker? Can she make sh*t happen? Does she also help funnel money money to deserving organizations? I guess this is where the recent gig at the London School of Economics comes in but Yale, Columbia, NYU all admitted James Franco... so it's no guarantee that there's an actual substantive reason for it. Having said that if she and Hague can actually affect change than I applaud them 100%.
> 
> *The thing I always wonder with Jolie is... who is the real person? I*t feels like a reinvention is always on the horizon except that recently (as in the last couple of years) it doesn't feel she's put much effort into managing her image... maybe that's not the right way to phrase it because I'm sure image management is always in effect... it feels like she drifting away from the celebrity position she's occupied in the past (not necessarily a bad thing). I can't see what the next reinvention will be although it sort of feels her image is becoming more of a Mia Farrow type... not in the sense that has anything to do with Woody Allen... more in the sense that Farrow has a frail appearance, somewhat  awkward social skills and intense devotion to her children + causes possibly to the detriment of everything else... I also feel like Jolie could one day end up with a lot of cats... don't know why.


That's what Borderlines do, since they have no real sense of self identity they morph into different personalities.  That's what she has such a drastic change.


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> Doesn't mean she her self who call the press. UNHCR gives her a team to work on the issue. Jeez! I don't know what she did took you that you hate her so much. I'm not a fan of her but I like people who bring out issues to our attention.


Now you're putting words in my mouth.  Never said I hated her nor implied that.  Stop taking this so personal it's about someone neither of us know and are just speculating opinions.


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> Now you're putting words in my mouth.  Never said I hated her nor implied that.  Stop taking this so personal it's about someone neither of us know and are just speculating opinions.



I wasn't putting words in your mouth. You didn't say you hated her but your posts said enough to make such conclusion. UNHCR has a team for her, this team arranges her visits and invite the press to report her visits. Did shut really expect, she herself would pick up the phone and say, 'Hey guys! I'm gonna be in Syria next week, bring cameras!' You can see her pictures in the refugee camps are not paparazzi pictures.


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> mean she her self who call the press. UNHCR gives her a team to work on the issue. Jeez! *I don't know what she did took you that you hate her so much.* I'm not a fan of her but I like people who bring out issues to our attention.





dangerouscurves said:


> wasn't putting words in your mouth. You didn't say you hated her but your posts said enough to make such conclusion. UNHCR has a team for her, this team arranges her visits and invite the press to report her visits. Did shut really expect, she herself would pick up the phone and say, 'Hey guys! I'm gonna be in Syria next week, bring cameras!' You can see her pictures in the refugee camps are not paparazzi pictures.



Do you really not read your own posts?  Look at what you said above, that is putting words in my mouth as I never said I hated her.  Let's move on...


----------



## limom

imgg said:


> That's what Borderlines do, since they have no real sense of self identity they morph into different personalities.  That's what she has such a drastic change.


From a practical point of view, even if her motives are not entirely altruistic, does it matter to the people she comes to visit?


----------



## dangerouscurves

For those who are skeptical about her role in getting attention for her cause or don't know how she can help with the cause:
http://www.undispatch.com/why-angelina-jolie-means-so-much-to-the-united-nations/


----------



## imgg

limom said:


> From a practical point of view, even if her motives are not entirely altruistic, does it matter to the people she comes to visit?


No, and that was my point earlier, even though *IMO *I do not think her motives are pure, if it helps other people than thats a good thing.  I don't know enough about what she does that actually helps people aside from seeing the photos of people gathered around her, but if what she is doing is helping that's great.


----------



## Grace123

Please enjoy a little humor.  On my phone so I can only post the link. http://www.chaser.com.au/2016/brad-concedes-custody-of-kids-to-angelina-i-can-always-buy-more/


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> That's what Borderlines do, since they have no real sense of self identity they morph into different personalities.  That's what she has such a drastic change.



She did not morph into some other personalities over night It all started when she filmed Tomb Rider where she met the victims of the Cambodian civil war. If you have never met any war victims you have no room to talk.


----------



## imgg

dangerouscurves said:


> She did not morph into some other personalities over night It all started when she filmed Tomb Rider where she met the victims of the Cambodian civil war. If you have never met any war victims you have no room to talk.


^Please ignore my posts moving forward, you seem to take things so personal and are becoming vicious.  Move on and I have blocked you from my profile


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Can someone tell me what exactly Jolie does? I know she supposed to use her celebrity to bring attention to various refugee crises but the last time I can recall her being on international news was when she and William Hague met up at that summit and I wasn't exactly blown away by the interviews she gave at the time nor did I feel her presence made much of a difference to how I engaged with the news from that summit. I suppose the argument that she attracts the press and brings people in that wouldn't otherwise engage with these issues is valid but I would question the limits of that kind of approach. If people or the press are tuning into a refugee issue primarily because of Jolie I would question the depth of their engagement.
> 
> I once read part of a book on Blackwater (the controversial private security firm), in one part of the book the author (a ghost writer for a former "ex military" Blackwater employee) describes one incident in about 2004 (as I can recall) where Blackwater was in discussions with an aid organization to provide "proactive assistance" to a refugee camp that was being attacked by various militant groups, he also mentions a well known Hollywood actress (actually I can't recall if they actually said actress but it was a female hollywood type involved in refugee issues) involved with the aid organization (he never mentions the name but I can't think of who else it could be) being in on the discussions. Ultimately the aid organization decided not to hire Blackwater... a very wise decision I think. The book wasn't particularly good and I didn't finish reading it but if what the author was saying was correct and the "famous" Hollywood type was Jolie than maybe she has or has had a more proactive involvement. Although depending on the situation this is something that could be a lot more problematic than simply being a spokesperson especially if that person hasn't the relevant knowledge and experience.
> 
> I guess what I'm wondering is... surely she does more than function as a celebrity beacon? Because if her main function is to be a global communicator on refugee issues I don't know that I find her that good. Are the powers that be impressed by her? Is she an effective networker? Can she make sh*t happen? Does she also help funnel money money to deserving organizations? I guess this is where the recent gig at the London School of Economics comes in but Yale, Columbia, NYU all admitted James Franco... so it's no guarantee that there's an actual substantive reason for it. Having said that if she and Hague can actually affect change than I applaud them 100%.
> 
> The thing I always wonder with Jolie is... who is the real person? It feels like a reinvention is always on the horizon except that recently (as in the last couple of years) it doesn't feel she's put much effort into managing her image... maybe that's not the right way to phrase it because I'm sure image management is always in effect... it feels like she drifting away from the celebrity position she's occupied in the past (not necessarily a bad thing). I can't see what the next reinvention will be although it sort of feels her image is becoming more of a *Mia Farrow type... not in the sense that has anything to do with Woody Allen...* more in the sense that Farrow has a frail appearance, somewhat  awkward social skills and intense devotion to her children + causes possibly to the detriment of everything else... I also feel like Jolie could one day end up with a lot of cats... don't know why.


I could easily see her become this type going on for years about the abuse and bringing it up again and again even though proven wrong.


----------



## dangerouscurves

imgg said:


> ^Please ignore my posts moving forward, you seem to take things so personal and are becoming vicious.  Move on and I have blocked you from my profile



Sayonara.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> She's also always in full make up for all her charity pictures. Mia Farrow would look a complete mess cradling a sick child.


I don't agree with this. Princess Di wore full face for her charity pics. I wouldn't judge Angie for going full face.. when there's so much more lol



mkr said:


> I think the plane drama was a setup to have immediate proof of Brad's poor parenting.  Um who calls child welfare services from the plane?  Don't you call 911?
> 
> She wants her sole custody and an unfit parent excuse is probably the best way to get the kids.



Correct. She didn't call the police, someone else did. So did she not call cause she didn't want the blame. Or she didn't see a issue. Know what I mean...



mkr said:


> She's not a great actress.  She was excellent in the movies where she played crazy or evil people. Go figure.


I watched her movies. Only movie I liked her in was Hackers. I liked her for 5 mins back in the day, that's before she was annoying.  She usually sticks to more or less the same type of rolls. 



White Orchid said:


> Oh, no probs


Doll, You of all people can't detect sarcasm. *clutches pearls* You Ok??


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> Doll, You of all people can't detect sarcasm. *clutches pearls* You Ok??



[emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23]


Lol Gotta know if we have a "doll down" situation.


----------



## terebina786

dangerouscurves said:


> For those who are skeptical about her role in getting attention for her cause or don't know how she can help with the cause:
> http://www.undispatch.com/why-angelina-jolie-means-so-much-to-the-united-nations/



I didn't have to read much further after I read this:

"But what obviously distinguishes her from other international civil servants is that she’s Angelina Jolie. By virtue of her star power, she can draw significant attention to issues that otherwise might pass without much notice from the mainstream press"

It's nice that's she called a diplomat but to me it means as much as when the Queen knights someone. It's just a title.


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> For those who are skeptical about her role in getting attention for her cause or don't know how she can help with the cause:
> http://www.undispatch.com/why-angelina-jolie-means-so-much-to-the-united-nations/


What does it matter if people don't like her? Are they not allowed to?


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> She did not morph into some other personalities over night It all started when she filmed Tomb Rider where she met the victims of the Cambodian civil war. If you have never met any war victims you have no room to talk.


She has every right to say how she feels!


----------



## Hobbsy

imgg said:


> ^Please ignore my posts moving forward, you seem to take things so personal and are becoming vicious.  Move on and I have blocked you from my profile


You have every right to say your feelings! Seems like with some people if you don't agree with them, you're wrong! Lol.....drives me crazy! Good thing to just block them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> What does it matter if people don't like her? Are they not allowed to?


It doesn't matter if course, I just don't understand why you (in general) would criticize and disqualify someone's humanitarian work, even if you don't know this person personally. I am team Aniston but that doesn't make me dismiss all Angie's work for the UN.


----------



## Hobbsy

I've seen her in one movie, hated it. Don't give a rat's behind about her "humanitarian" work, she's a weird one and will always be!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> She has every right to say how she feels!



And I also have the right to say what I think or to negate it. But it doesn't matter anymore since we block each other.


----------



## Grande Latte

You ever been on an airplane with an unruly child and the parents do nothing? The kid screams, kicks your seat, cries, pulls at flight attendant's clothes, throws food, ...etc.  Then picture this, you have 6 kids on a plane, things can get A LITTLE out of control. I'm not saying that this is what happened, but you can imagine the scenario happening at their household every single day.

If Brad disciplines and Angie does nothing, their parenting styles can immediately butt heads. I'm all for putting the child in his/ her place. I'm not a "sit back and my child is always right" kind of parent. 

In all divorces, one spouse goes on the offensive and the other defensive. It just is. And in all seriousness, I don't think the root of their marital problems is child discipline. I suspect it's a woman, or women. History always repeats itself. People don't really change.


----------



## imgg

Hobbsy said:


> You have every right to say your feelings! Seems like with some people if you don't agree with them, you're wrong! Lol.....drives me crazy! Good thing to just block them.


Lol!  It's not worth the emotional energy to keep arguing.  Ignoring people is the best gift on purse forum! Some just take things too personal and then start attacking you versus the topic discussed.  Not cool.


----------



## Hobbsy

dangerouscurves said:


> It doesn't matter if course, I just don't understand why you (in general) would criticize and disqualify someone's humanitarian work, even if you don't know this person personally. I am team Aniston but that doesn't make me dismiss all Angie's work for the UN.


I haven't said one thing about her work! Lol!


----------



## Hobbsy

imgg said:


> Lol!  It's not worth the emotional energy to keep arguing.  Ignoring people is the best gift on purse forum! Some just take things too personal and then start attacking you versus the topic discussed.  Not cool.


Exactly!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> I haven't said one thing about her work! Lol!



I didn't mean you as in YOU but you as in people in general.


----------



## Hobbsy

Grande Latte said:


> You ever been on an airplane with an unruly child and the parents do nothing? The kid screams, kicks your seat, cries, pulls at flight attendant's clothes, throws food, ...etc.  Then picture this, you have 6 kids on a plane, things can get A LITTLE out of control. I'm not saying that this is what happened, but you can imagine the scenario happening at their household every single day.
> 
> If Brad disciplines and Angie does nothing, their parenting styles can immediately butt heads. I'm all for putting the child in his/ her place. I'm not a "sit back and my child is always right" kind of parent.
> 
> In all divorces, one spouse goes on the offensive and the other defensive. It just is. And in all seriousness, I don't think the root of their marital problems is child discipline. I suspect it's a woman, or women. History always repeats itself. People don't really change.


I agree. There is definitely a woman/women involved in this. It is too bad the child abuse had to be thrown around.


----------



## queen

dangerouscurves said:


> Maybe not YOU. But there are many who at first don't care and now they do due to celebrities bringing attention to these issues.[/QUOTE
> 
> To be honest, I take the advice of celebrities never.  When they endorse projects, products, candidates and causes I usually ignore those.  They probably have less knowledge than most people on what is going on around them.  There are few celebs who are selfless and generous.  Most trying to project "goodness" about themselves for career reasons.  So, I applaud those celebs who quietly work or donate to worthwhile causes, the glory seekers I have little respect for.  I would not consider taking a handsome or personable neighbor's advice regarding an electrical issue or child raising issue because of his looks or charm.  When I need electrical or child rearing advice I will seek that from someone who has knowledge not charm and good looks.  If one can find that rare person who is both knowledgable, experienced, charming and attractive then that is a stroke of luck.
> 
> And regarding Angelina, she has a right to her opinions but so do we all.  Different strokes!


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> You have every right to say your feelings! Seems like with some people if you don't agree with them, you're wrong! *Lol.....drives me crazy!* Good thing to just block them.


Do you need to calm down, "girl"?!?!?!?!?!!?!


----------



## Hobbsy

BagBerry13 said:


> Do you need to calm down, "girl"?!?!?!?!?!!?!


Lol!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] And a few ???!!!!


----------



## Alexenjie

I don't agree with Angie's efforts to discredit Brad as a father with her divorce petition. I agree with whoever said that she threw their kids under the bus. In my opinion she should have said irreconcilable differences and left it to that. She is harming Brad and the children by revealing the abuse allegation to the world.

If I was Brad I would be enrolled in anger management classes and alcohol/drug rehab as quickly as possible  His image needs to be reframed and there is no time to waste when children are involved.

I admire Angie's work in war torn countries. I admire her work on behalf of women, families and children. At least she is trying (for years and years) to make a difference in the world, which is a heck of a lot more than most wealthy and famous people.

I think Angie could use some parenting classes of her own though I know she would never admit this. I think raising free range children with no boundaries and learning all the lessons of life for themselves is a terrible idea but I don't know anyone who has tried this and how it turned out. I feel for these kids that they are missing out on having roots from belonging to a place over a long period of time, friends, a  school education and something of a "normal" childhood that provides a sense of stability that they might be missing. I don't know these kids so I could be totally out of line, maybe the kids are fine.


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> I don't agree with this. Princess Di wore full face for her charity pics. I wouldn't judge Angie for going full face.. when there's so much more lol
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. She didn't call the police, someone else did. So did she not call cause she didn't want the blame. Or she didn't see a issue. Know what I mean...
> 
> 
> I watched her movies. Only movie I liked her in was Hackers. I liked her for 5 mins back in the day, that's before she was annoying.  She usually sticks to more or less the same type of rolls.
> 
> 
> Doll, You of all people can't detect sarcasm. *clutches pearls* You Ok??


So I can't niggle, I've got to stick to the big stuff? Shucks that's no fun. She can show up to a refugee camp in an evening gown and stilettos and you won't hear a word out of me.


----------



## Deco

Alexenjie said:


> I think Angie could use some parenting classes of her own though I know she would never admit this.* I think raising free range children with no boundaries and learning all the lessons of life for themselves is a terrible idea but I don't know anyone who has tried this and how it turned out. *I feel for these kids that they are missing out on having roots from belonging to a place over a long period of time, friends, a  school education and something of a "normal" childhood that provides a sense of stability that they might be missing. I don't know these kids so I could be totally out of line, maybe the kids are fine.


I think it's a terrible idea too and I think we've all actually seen this play out to one extent or another with permissive parents. No boundaries or guidance, especially in kids of the rich and famous and who are not socialized by classmates, can hardwire entitlement and privilege in them.  You can take them to a billion refugee camps, but if in the end they're whisked away on private jets and allowed to do whatever they want and nothing is ever expected of them, how does that teach them anything other than how superior they and their lives are?  If they aren't taught consequences at home and don't go to school where teachers or other classmates mete out consequences, how will they learn until it's too late?  Children can be real aZzholes if left unchecked. Good behavior and character are frequently taught. We're all born sociopaths and teaching and parental guidance is what allows us to evolve into good people.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Alexenjie said:


> I don't agree with Angie's efforts to discredit Brad as a father with her divorce petition. I agree with whoever said that she threw their kids under the bus. In my opinion she should have said irreconcilable differences and left it to that. She is harming Brad and the children by revealing the abuse allegation to the world.
> 
> If I was Brad I would be enrolled in anger management classes and alcohol/drug rehab as quickly as possible  His image needs to be reframed and there is no time to waste when children are involved.
> 
> I admire Angie's work in war torn countries. I admire her work on behalf of women, families and children. At least she is trying (for years and years) to make a difference in the world, which is a heck of a lot more than most wealthy and famous people.
> 
> I think Angie could use some parenting classes of her own though I know she would never admit this. I think raising free range children with no boundaries and learning all the lessons of life for themselves is a terrible idea but I don't know anyone who has tried this and how it turned out. I feel for these kids that they are missing out on having roots from belonging to a place over a long period of time, friends, a  school education and something of a "normal" childhood that provides a sense of stability that they might be missing. I don't know these kids so I could be totally out of line, maybe the kids are fine.



All this! Yes! 
I can admire Angie's humanitarian work and still say she messed up on this one. 
Humanitarian work doesn't put her beyond reproach, and free-range parenting benefits no one. Kids end up feeling cut-loose and unprotected. They may enjoy the lack of rules, but on some level they know they shouldn't be in charge. They're looking for someone to guide them and if no one does they eventually feel as though it's because no one cares enough to. 
It's a bad idea no matter how good the intentions.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I can't with people putting more weight into sites like Blind Gossip or a mag like National Enq to justify their conspiracy theories that have very little evidence if any behind it. If sources that are Team Brad or Team Angie wanted to leak info about affairs they wouldn't tip off low budget and unreliable sites like that. Leaking that info is much more effective and believable if sent to someone like Tmz, E! or even People Mag


----------



## sdkitty

tweegy said:


> I don't agree with this. Princess Di wore full face for her charity pics. I wouldn't judge Angie for going full face.. when there's so much more lol
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. She didn't call the police, someone else did. So did she not call cause she didn't want the blame. Or she didn't see a issue. Know what I mean...
> 
> 
> I watched her movies. Only movie I liked her in was Hackers. I liked her for 5 mins back in the day, that's before she was annoying.  She usually sticks to more or less the same type of rolls.
> 
> 
> Doll, You of all people can't detect sarcasm. *clutches pearls* You Ok??


If the call to authorities was anonymous, then it could have been her calling, right?


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> So I can't niggle, I've got to stick to the big stuff? Shucks that's no fun. She can show up to a refugee camp in an evening gown and stilettos and you won't hear a word out of me.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] too funny the image


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> I've seen her in one movie, hated it. Don't give a rat's behind about her "humanitarian" work, she's a weird one and will always be!


Subtle...


----------



## cdtracing

While I admire humanitarian work done by people whether they are celebrity or not, I'm just not sure how much of an impact she makes in the long run.  Many countries that are war torn & impoverished are also run by corrupt dictators & territorial warlords who grease their own pockets with funds meant for refugees & their people.  These corrupt leaders will go through aid items like food, ect & plunder for their own gain while the people the aid is destined for continue to go without.  There have been rumors of corruption within the UN for years.  It seems to me that bringing this to the forefront on the international attention for some sort of resolution would be more helpful than just visiting with refugees for a few days.  When she visits, does she bring in trucks of needed food, water, medicine, ect with her?  I don't know because I don't really follow her.  Perhaps someone here knows more details than I do.


----------



## Alexenjie

sdkitty said:


> If the call to authorities was anonymous, then it could have been her calling, right?



Yes. It seems more likely to me that Angie called or had somone make the call. I would guess that everyone else on the plane (other then the family) was an employee and probably wanted to keep their job.


----------



## mkr

slowlikehoney said:


> All this! Yes!
> I can admire Angie's humanitarian work and still say she messed up on this one.
> Humanitarian work doesn't put her beyond reproach, and free-range parenting benefits no one. Kids end up feeling cut-loose and unprotected. They may enjoy the lack of rules, but on some level they know they shouldn't be in charge. They're looking for someone to guide them and if no one does they eventually feel as though it's because no one cares enough to.
> It's a bad idea no matter how good the intentions.


I don't care for Angie but I too admire her humanitarian work. I think she cares very much about children too. To a point.  I think she is cunning and calculating and has a very dark side when crossed.  She's going to these countries but let's be real.  She isn't in the trenches finding water, food, driving across borders on rescue missions.  I think part of her work is self serving, come on, she knows the world doesn't love her.  This work makes her look softer, warmer, a better person.  

As we can all see now, she's showing her true colors.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I don't care for Angie but I too admire her humanitarian work. I think she cares very much about children too. To a point.  I think she is cunning and calculating and has a very dark side when crossed.  She's going to these countries but let's be real.  She isn't in the trenches finding water, food, driving across borders on rescue missions.  I think part of her work is self serving, come on, she knows the world doesn't love her.  This work makes her look softer, warmer, a better person.
> 
> As we can all see now, she's showing her true colors.


I think she could be very genuine and caring in her humanitarian work and still be very flawed when it comes to personal relationships.  I would think just going to these countries and seeing the conditions would be hard.  And the conditions she would be staying in (tho short term) would be less than luxurious.  As far as the kids, I'm sure she loves them but I'm not sure her motives for wanting custody are pure.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> While I admire humanitarian work done by people whether they are celebrity or not, I'm just not sure how much of an impact she makes in the long run.  Many countries that are war torn & impoverished are also run by corrupt dictators & territorial warlords who grease their own pockets with funds meant for refugees & their people.  These corrupt leaders will go through aid items like food, ect & plunder for their own gain while the people the aid is destined for continue to go without.  There have been rumors of corruption within the UN for years.  It seems to me that bringing this to the forefront on the international attention for some sort of resolution would be more helpful than just visiting with refugees for a few days.  When she visits, does she bring in trucks of needed food, water, medicine, ect with her?  I don't know because I don't really follow her.  Perhaps someone here knows more details than I do.


I think that some celebrities can make a huge difference in bringing attention to the plight of some problematic situations.
For instance, if it was not for george clooney dedication to Rwanda, I would have probably never heard of the Genocide.
As far as the UN corruption, I am becoming so jaded that I came to accept that it is rampant everywhere....


----------



## bag-mania

Alexenjie said:


> Yes. It seems more likely to me that Angie called or had somone make the call. I would guess that everyone else on the plane (other then the family) was an employee and probably wanted to keep their job.



Agreed. There is zero chance anyone took it upon themselves to interfere with the family's private business by making that call. Angelina either made it herself or had one of her assistants do it for her.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Convincing world leaders to do something about refugees isn't easy or something that has a resolution especially in today's climate where everyone is scared and terrorist attacks are more and more common. If she wasn't genuine why chose a complicated cause and continue to bring attention to it for over 10yrs?


----------



## BagBerry13

cdtracing said:


> While I admire humanitarian work done by people whether they are celebrity or not, I'm just not sure how much of an impact she makes in the long run.  Many countries that are war torn & impoverished are also run by corrupt dictators & territorial warlords who grease their own pockets with funds meant for refugees & their people.  These corrupt leaders will go through aid items like food, ect & plunder for their own gain while the people the aid is destined for continue to go without.  *There have been rumors of corruption within the UN for years. * It seems to me that bringing this to the forefront on the international attention for some sort of resolution would be more helpful than just visiting with refugees for a few days.  When she visits, does she bring in trucks of needed food, water, medicine, ect with her?  I don't know because I don't really follow her.  Perhaps someone here knows more details than I do.


Thank you! I thought I was hallucinating those articles. I too read about the corruption which plays into me changing TV channels when I see one of those celebrities out there. I think it was either with Tom Hiddleston or Robbie Williams' trip when this issue became prevalent. People were talking about boycotting the UN aids and rather giving money to other humanitarian organizations. They talked about the UN rather helping prevent those human catastrophes than going in after the fact and throw money at the problem.


----------



## cdtracing

There is a HUGE sex trafficking problem all over the world.  Children & young people(male & female) are bought & sold to the highest bidders.  These captives come from impoverished & war torn countries.  The sale of these children are often to people in countries that hold high positions in the UN.  My church is actively involved with rescuing these children from the sex trade by sending in rescue teams on missions to get these children out.  Many are brought back & fostered or adopted by members of the church.  Not taking away from her humanitarian efforts, but if Jolie wanted to make a statement & draw attention, she could be involved with actually saving children from the sex trade by getting in the trenches with those who actually risk their lives.  Those are the real humanitarians.  She could become involved with Doctors Without Borders by showing up with much needed medical supplies & equipment.  I may be wrong but I just see her having visits & photo ops which (IMO) in not tangible.  These people need food, medicine, & safety.


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> I don't agree with this. Princess Di wore full face for her charity pics. I wouldn't judge Angie for going full face.. when there's so much more lol
> 
> 
> 
> Correct. She didn't call the police, someone else did. So did she not call cause she didn't want the blame. Or she didn't see a issue. Know what I mean...
> 
> 
> I watched her movies. Only movie I liked her in was Hackers. I liked her for 5 mins back in the day, that's before she was annoying.  She usually sticks to more or less the same type of rolls.
> 
> 
> Doll, You of all people can't detect sarcasm. *clutches pearls* You Ok??


Doll, it was late my end


----------



## cdtracing

Interesting.....makes it sound like she had this lined up prior to her filing for divorce.....

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_content=daily&utm_campaign=092416_15


----------



## mkr

Maybe when she said it was for the health of the family it meant cuz she was going to kill someone.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sounds like she's going to eff up her kids lives and Brad's, just like hers was growing up.


----------



## Alexenjie

limom said:


> I think that some celebrities can make a huge difference in bringing attention to the plight of some problematic situations.
> For instance, if it was not for george clooney dedication to Rwanda, I would have probably never heard of the Genocide.
> As far as the UN corruption, I am becoming so jaded that I came to accept that it is rampant everywhere....



I know about the Rwandan genocide because it was in the newspapers and on the news every day that it went on. I've never once read anything about George Clooney being involved in it afterward (whether he is or not). I associate George Clooney with Darfur, Sudan and even that crisis I can't tell you much about.

I don't know if there is UN corruption, if you are dealing with war torn areas, dictators, tyrants, people with a lot of money and power over people who have nothing or very little, yes corruption is common. I don't think that Angelina Jolie is increasing corruption by drawing attention to problems of the world's worst locations. If the refugees or people in trouble get some of the money donated to them it is still better than if the world doesn't give them anything. There is never going to be any perfect solution. I think Angie tries her best, what more can you ask?


----------



## sparkle7

sdkitty said:


> I think she could be very genuine and caring in her humanitarian work and still be very flawed when it comes to personal relationships.  I would think just going to these countries and seeing the conditions would be hard.  And the conditions she would be staying in (tho short term) would be less than luxurious.  As far as the kids, I'm sure she loves them but I'm not sure her motives for wanting custody are pure.



I agree with this . I worked with a narcissistic doctor that was well liked by many of his patients and did humanitarian work  twice a year. But this man had a God complex and was not well  liked by people who really knew him. He could be  mean one minute and  then someone  else would enter the room and he was mister nice guy again . It was disturbing to watch this  Jeckyll and Hyde personality.

I'm in different to  Angie but I've  always believed  her humanitarian work is genuine. However I do believe that she leaked this story out because  for an A list celebrity , she is able to disappear whenever she wants to. IMO this is not the first time she and Brad fought in public or Brad with the kids and  that it was witnessed . It is now  too convenient that the public should hear about it in the mist of their divorce. If Angelina did not want the public to know or speculate about the details of their  divorce, it would have been done quietly. I'm saying Angie because Brad is not put in a good light in this divorce so I don't think he would be leaking stories of child abuse about himself.


----------



## limom

Alexenjie said:


> I know about the Rwandan genocide because it was in the newspapers and on the news every day that it went on. I've never once read anything about George Clooney being involved in it afterward (whether he is or not). I associate George Clooney with Darfur, Sudan and even that crisis I can't tell you much about.
> 
> I don't know if there is UN corruption, if you are dealing with war torn areas, dictators, tyrants, people with a lot of money and power over people who have nothing or very little, yes corruption is common. I don't think that Angelina Jolie is increasing corruption by drawing attention to problems of the world's worst locations. If the refugees or people in trouble get some of the money donated to them it is still better than if the world doesn't give them anything. There is never going to be any perfect solution. I think Angie tries her best, what more can you ask?


You are right I mispoke I meant Darfur.


----------



## BagBerry13

Alexenjie said:


> I know about the Rwandan genocide because it was in the newspapers and on the news every day that it went on. I've never once read anything about George Clooney being involved in it afterward (whether he is or not). I associate *George Clooney with Darfur, Sudan* and even that crisis I can't tell you much about.
> 
> I don't know if there is UN corruption, if you are dealing with war torn areas, dictators, tyrants, people with a lot of money and power over people who have nothing or very little, yes corruption is common. I don't think that Angelina Jolie is increasing corruption by drawing attention to problems of the world's worst locations. If the refugees or people in trouble get some of the money donated to them it is still better than if the world doesn't give them anything. There is never going to be any perfect solution. I think Angie tries her best, what more can you ask?


I don't even associate him with that. But that's because I have a relative who was down in the Sudan actively working on building a new government for the South Sudan as part of an organization and setting up a working system as far as it would work down there.


----------



## guccimamma

Who wants sole custody of 6 kids? 

No way, Jose


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> Who wants sole custody of 6 kids?
> 
> No way, Jose


well maybe if you had 6 nannies and some maids


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Interesting.....makes it sound like she had this lined up prior to her filing for divorce.....
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_content=daily&utm_campaign=092416_15


yes, I'm sure she didn't just decide all of a sudden to file for divorce because of one fight
I wonder if she set him up - provoking him into a fight to make him look bad.  I know I'm demonizing her but with it looking like she had this all planned I can'd help but wonder.


----------



## guccimamma

sdkitty said:


> well maybe if you had 6 nannies and some maids



Nope. Not even then.


----------



## slowlikehoney

mkr said:


> Maybe when she said it was for the health of the family it meant cuz she was going to kill someone.



[emoji23][emoji122][emoji23][emoji122][emoji23][emoji122][emoji23]


----------



## slowlikehoney

sdkitty said:


> yes, I'm sure she didn't just decide all of a sudden to file for divorce because of one fight
> I wonder if she set him up - provoking him into a fight to make him look bad.  I know I'm demonizing her but with it looking like she had this all planned I can'd help but wonder.



It really is starting to sound that way...


----------



## pukasonqo

cdtracing said:


> While I admire humanitarian work done by people whether they are celebrity or not, I'm just not sure how much of an impact she makes in the long run.  Many countries that are war torn & impoverished are also run by corrupt dictators & territorial warlords who grease their own pockets with funds meant for refugees & their people.  These corrupt leaders will go through aid items like food, ect & plunder for their own gain while the people the aid is destined for continue to go without.  There have been rumors of corruption within the UN for years.  It seems to me that bringing this to the forefront on the international attention for some sort of resolution would be more helpful than just visiting with refugees for a few days.  When she visits, does she bring in trucks of needed food, water, medicine, ect with her?  I don't know because I don't really follow her.  Perhaps someone here knows more details than I do.



You could say the same from any humanitarian effort being done by medecins sans frontiers (which i support), amnesty (supporter), red cross, etc, etc it always seems but a drop of water in a bottomless, leaking bucket...but to ignore this issues and do nothing is out of the question, at least for me
AJ could be like that mccarthy woman with her antivaxxer stand butshe has chosen to do what she can with issues like the plight of refugees
She might not be everybody's cup of tea but i do respect the fact that she is doing what she can for a cause that seems to be getting worst and worst


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina wanted an open marriage and to move to Britain to become the new Princess Diana, reveals the biographer who predicted her divorce* 

Angelina wanted to move to Britain to pursue her political ambitions
She wanted to take the children and to have an open marriage with Brad
When he rejected the idea, Jolie reportedly flew into a terrifying rage 
Ian Halperin, the author of 'Brangelina, the Untold Story,' tells all here
When the end came, it was vicious and vituperative. Six days before the hotly disputed events aboard Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s private plane – when the allegedly inebriated actor is said to have verbally abused his 15-year-old son Maddox – Angelina said she wanted to talk in the airy living room of their sprawling mansion in the Los Feliz hills, with its panoramic views of Hollywood far below.

With their marriage in turmoil, the 41-year-old actress had, she said, worked out a plan. She would take their six children to live in Britain – increasingly the base for her charitable and political work as a United Nations Special Envoy for Refugees – while Brad would remain in Los Angeles to work on his film career.

To the outside world they would remain a happily married couple, she added. But each would be free to pursue whatever liaisons took their fancy. Furthermore, Brad would be able to see the children whenever he wanted to.

When Brad said his wife’s proposal was absolutely unacceptable, the famously volatile Jolie flew into a terrifying rage. In an instant, all the many fault lines in their tempestuous relationship were laid bare.

There were, friends say, allegations of infidelity on both sides, poisonous barbs from each of them about the other’s obsession with work. Most furious of all was the screaming row about the fate of their children, to whom Pitt is said to be devoted.

As has happened many times before, Brad is said to have struggled to cope with the sheer, frightening force of Angelina’s volcanic temper. He retreated to his room and locked himself in, leaving her beating the door with her fists and shouting for him to come out.

At the heart of the extraordinary confrontation was Angelina’s burning desire to move to Britain and devote herself to her wholly laudable political career, which has seen her campaign against violence against women in war zones, for the education of women in the developing world, and to ease the plight of the world’s millions of refugees.

She wanted to set up a permanent base at the couple’s rented £15,000-a-month home in Surrey, send the children to school in Britain, and pursue her ambition to continue the work of the late Princess Diana, whose life and role of champion of the landmine victims and AIDS sufferers she has studied in minute detail.

Furthermore, she has become obsessed with emulating her friend and mentor, Baroness Arminka Helic, by gaining a seat in the House of Lords as a platform from which to widen her campaigning work, and is prepared to give up her American citizenship to do so. 

One friend even suggested that Angelina harboured a secret ambition to marry into the Royal Family, saying: ‘Prince Andrew is on her radar.’

When the family travelled to France last week, Brad believed the storm had passed. But Angelina was merely biding her time.

She had secretly consulted her lawyers, who told her there was only one way she could ever execute her plan: she needed to make sure by any means possible that she gained full legal custody of the children.

The best way to do that, Angelina decided, was to drag her husband’s name through the mud in the most damaging way possible by alleging he had harmed the children. Hence the headlines that Brad had physically abused Maddox on the return flight after he ‘got drunk and went wild’.

Brad’s friends say the actor was ‘crushed and devastated’ when he was hit by the double whammy of being served with divorce papers and simultaneously by allegations of drunkenness, violence to his son and an affair with French actress Marion Cotillard – rumours she has denied.

American newspapers have also reported that Angelina was fed up with her husband’s marijuana use. Friends say Brad may indeed have been drunk on the flight (and the FBI, which has jurisdiction over offences committed in mid-air, is making inquiries into the episode to see whether there is a case to answer), but would never have hit any child, let alone his son.

"Brad is a pacifist" says one of his oldest friends. ‘He always shied away from confrontations with Angelina and is a devoted father. He is the one who plays with the children, not her.’

Despite the seismic shock among their Hollywood friends at the sudden and bitter nature of their split, few who – like me – have studied the evolution of the Brangelina phenomenon for more than a decade will be surprised that they are going their separate ways.

The relationship has been dead in the water for the best part of a year. Close friends of the couple to whom I have spoken in recent days told me they frequently slept in separate wings of their huge home.

And it was recently revealed that Angelina had rented a £50,000-a-month five-bedroom home in Malibu in readiness for her new Brad-free life.

Angelina’s tantrums have been an ever-present leitmotif of their relationship, with rows typically ending with Brad locking himself in his room, unable to cope with her. I said in 2009 that I would be surprised if Brad and Angelina were still together in seven years’ time. 

It was a prediction based on their friends telling me during research for my book on the couple that they had decided the Brangelina brand was useful and profitable for both of them.

The friends told me that they had agreed then, at a time when they were seldom off magazine covers, that most showbusiness brands had a seven-year shelf life before the public became bored and moved on. This understanding and an intense physical connection helped paper over the cracks in their relationship, friends say.

But behind this glamorous facade, trouble was never far away.

The major fault lines included money. Although they are together worth hundreds of millions of dollars, much of their wealth is tied up in property and in Brad’s film projects, with the result that they often spent way beyond their means.

When they went out, for example, they would typically hire an entire restaurant for their family and entourage, paying up to three times the venue’s typical nightly income for the privilege.

This, along with a fleet of limousines and comprehensive security arrangements, could cost as much as £65,000 for a single meal.

Another point of conflict was the role played by Angelina’s brother James Haven, whom she was memorably pictured kissing on the lips on the red carpet at the Oscars, prompting her to deny their relationship was incestuous.

Haven is said to be paid ten per cent of her earnings to act as the family’s full-time nanny – a role Brad is said to resent.

They rowed, too, about the way that Angelina liked to drag the children around the world. Brad, and his worried parents, believed the children should be given a more settled upbringing with regular schools and the friendships that brings.

Nevertheless, the marriage endured. Indeed, contrary to recent speculation, Brad’s friends insist that he has never regretted leaving his former love, actress Jennifer Aniston, for Angelina, if only because he adores being a family man with six children. His only regret, they say, was that he didn’t do more ‘due diligence’ on Angelina as he had no idea at the beginning of their relationship that she was prone to violent mood swings.

But now, their friends maintain, Jolie has made the momentous decision that her life should take a radically different path – one that leaves the film industry behind. Angelina, sources add, has long felt a deep sense of inferiority when she compared her Hollywood career – which she feels stalled after she won a Best Supporting Actress Oscar for Girl, Interrupted in 1999 – to her husband’s much-garlanded and hugely successful body of work and reputation as one of the most acclaimed screen actors of his generation.

Read more: www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3805885/amp/Angelina-wanted-open-marriage-Britain-new-Princess-Diana-reveals-biographer-predicted-divorce.html?client=safari


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> *Angelina wanted an open marriage and to move to Britain to become the new Princess Diana, reveals the biographer who predicted her divorce*
> 
> Angelina wanted to move to Britain to pursue her political ambitions
> She wanted to take the children and to have an open marriage with Brad
> When he rejected the idea, Jolie reportedly flew into a terrifying rage
> Ian Halperin, the author of 'Brangelina, the Untold Story,' tells all here
> When the end came, it was vicious and vituperative. Six days before the hotly disputed events aboard Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s private plane – when the allegedly inebriated actor is said to have verbally abused his 15-year-old son Maddox – Angelina said she wanted to talk in the airy living room of their sprawling mansion in the Los Feliz hills, with its panoramic views of Hollywood far below.
> 
> With their marriage in turmoil, the 41-year-old actress had, she said, worked out a plan. She would take their six children to live in Britain – increasingly the base for her charitable and political work as a United Nations Special Envoy for Refugees – while Brad would remain in Los Angeles to work on his film career.
> 
> To the outside world they would remain a happily married couple, she added. But each would be free to pursue whatever liaisons took their fancy. Furthermore, Brad would be able to see the children whenever he wanted to.
> 
> When Brad said his wife’s proposal was absolutely unacceptable, the famously volatile Jolie flew into a terrifying rage. In an instant, all the many fault lines in their tempestuous relationship were laid bare.
> 
> There were, friends say, allegations of infidelity on both sides, poisonous barbs from each of them about the other’s obsession with work. Most furious of all was the screaming row about the fate of their children, to whom Pitt is said to be devoted.
> 
> As has happened many times before, Brad is said to have struggled to cope with the sheer, frightening force of Angelina’s volcanic temper. He retreated to his room and locked himself in, leaving her beating the door with her fists and shouting for him to come out.
> 
> At the heart of the extraordinary confrontation was Angelina’s burning desire to move to Britain and devote herself to her wholly laudable political career, which has seen her campaign against violence against women in war zones, for the education of women in the developing world, and to ease the plight of the world’s millions of refugees.
> 
> She wanted to set up a permanent base at the couple’s rented £15,000-a-month home in Surrey, send the children to school in Britain, and pursue her ambition to continue the work of the late Princess Diana, whose life and role of champion of the landmine victims and AIDS sufferers she has studied in minute detail.
> 
> Furthermore, she has become obsessed with emulating her friend and mentor, Baroness Arminka Helic, by gaining a seat in the House of Lords as a platform from which to widen her campaigning work, and is prepared to give up her American citizenship to do so.
> 
> One friend even suggested that Angelina harboured a secret ambition to marry into the Royal Family, saying: ‘Prince Andrew is on her radar.’
> 
> When the family travelled to France last week, Brad believed the storm had passed. But Angelina was merely biding her time.
> 
> She had secretly consulted her lawyers, who told her there was only one way she could ever execute her plan: she needed to make sure by any means possible that she gained full legal custody of the children.
> 
> The best way to do that, Angelina decided, was to drag her husband’s name through the mud in the most damaging way possible by alleging he had harmed the children. Hence the headlines that Brad had physically abused Maddox on the return flight after he ‘got drunk and went wild’.
> 
> Brad’s friends say the actor was ‘crushed and devastated’ when he was hit by the double whammy of being served with divorce papers and simultaneously by allegations of drunkenness, violence to his son and an affair with French actress Marion Cotillard – rumours she has denied.
> 
> American newspapers have also reported that Angelina was fed up with her husband’s marijuana use. Friends say Brad may indeed have been drunk on the flight (and the FBI, which has jurisdiction over offences committed in mid-air, is making inquiries into the episode to see whether there is a case to answer), but would never have hit any child, let alone his son.
> 
> "Brad is a pacifist" says one of his oldest friends. ‘He always shied away from confrontations with Angelina and is a devoted father. He is the one who plays with the children, not her.’
> 
> Despite the seismic shock among their Hollywood friends at the sudden and bitter nature of their split, few who – like me – have studied the evolution of the Brangelina phenomenon for more than a decade will be surprised that they are going their separate ways.
> 
> The relationship has been dead in the water for the best part of a year. Close friends of the couple to whom I have spoken in recent days told me they frequently slept in separate wings of their huge home.
> 
> And it was recently revealed that Angelina had rented a £50,000-a-month five-bedroom home in Malibu in readiness for her new Brad-free life.
> 
> Angelina’s tantrums have been an ever-present leitmotif of their relationship, with rows typically ending with Brad locking himself in his room, unable to cope with her. I said in 2009 that I would be surprised if Brad and Angelina were still together in seven years’ time.
> 
> It was a prediction based on their friends telling me during research for my book on the couple that they had decided the Brangelina brand was useful and profitable for both of them.
> 
> The friends told me that they had agreed then, at a time when they were seldom off magazine covers, that most showbusiness brands had a seven-year shelf life before the public became bored and moved on. This understanding and an intense physical connection helped paper over the cracks in their relationship, friends say.
> 
> But behind this glamorous facade, trouble was never far away.
> 
> The major fault lines included money. Although they are together worth hundreds of millions of dollars, much of their wealth is tied up in property and in Brad’s film projects, with the result that they often spent way beyond their means.
> 
> When they went out, for example, they would typically hire an entire restaurant for their family and entourage, paying up to three times the venue’s typical nightly income for the privilege.
> 
> This, along with a fleet of limousines and comprehensive security arrangements, could cost as much as £65,000 for a single meal.
> 
> Another point of conflict was the role played by Angelina’s brother James Haven, whom she was memorably pictured kissing on the lips on the red carpet at the Oscars, prompting her to deny their relationship was incestuous.
> 
> Haven is said to be paid ten per cent of her earnings to act as the family’s full-time nanny – a role Brad is said to resent.
> 
> They rowed, too, about the way that Angelina liked to drag the children around the world. Brad, and his worried parents, believed the children should be given a more settled upbringing with regular schools and the friendships that brings.
> 
> Nevertheless, the marriage endured. Indeed, contrary to recent speculation, Brad’s friends insist that he has never regretted leaving his former love, actress Jennifer Aniston, for Angelina, if only because he adores being a family man with six children. His only regret, they say, was that he didn’t do more ‘due diligence’ on Angelina as he had no idea at the beginning of their relationship that she was prone to violent mood swings.
> 
> But now, their friends maintain, Jolie has made the momentous decision that her life should take a radically different path – one that leaves the film industry behind. Angelina, sources add, has long felt a deep sense of inferiority when she compared her Hollywood career – which she feels stalled after she won a Best Supporting Actress Oscar for Girl, Interrupted in 1999 – to her husband’s much-garlanded and hugely successful body of work and reputation as one of the most acclaimed screen actors of his generation.
> 
> Read more: www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3805885/amp/Angelina-wanted-open-marriage-Britain-new-Princess-Diana-reveals-biographer-predicted-divorce.html?client=safari


WOW! If this is true, I really hope her plans backfire and kick her in the a$$ over the kids' custody!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Was this posted?

Brad Pitt crossed a line he had never crossed before by lunging at his 15-year-old son on a private jet and making contact with him, but the details of precisely what happened are in conflict ... and frankly, murky.

TMZ broke the story ... the L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services launched an investigation after getting an anonymous tip that Brad allegedly attacked his eldest son on a trip back from France. 

Here's what's alleged -- Shortly after the plane took off, Brad and Angelina began arguing and Maddox jumped up to verbally defend his mom. We're told Brad then lunged at the boy and Angelina jumped in between them to block her husband. Brad connected in some fashion with his son.

Now here's what's in dispute:

-- Whether Brad and Angelina were arguing, or whether Maddox was acting up on the plane.

-- Whether Brad made contact with his son intentionally or inadvertently.

-- Whether Brad was drunk at the time. Although authorities were told Brad was drunk when the incident went down, we're told Angelina says he was sober at the time but got drunk later in the flight. Sources connected with Brad tell TMZ he was drunk at the time of the incident.

As we reported, Angelina wants sole physical custody of the kids. A source connected with Angelina says this is not about alcohol ... she would never leave Brad if it was just a substance abuse problem. The source says this is all about protecting their children.

Brad has denied there was any abuse, but sources connected with him acknowledge there was an incident on the jet.

And our sources say Brad has never acted aggressively toward his kids in the past -- other than verbally -- and Angelina felt the incident on the plane was a deal breaker.

m.tmz.com/#article/2016/09/23/brad-pitt-child-abuse-investigation-kids-jet/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She wants to marry Prince Andrew  That's rich.


----------



## bag-mania

Hobbsy said:


> WOW! If this is true, I really hope her plans backfire and kick her in the a$$ over the kids' custody!



I don't know how true it is, but the author has written several celebrity biographies and has spent a long time researching Brad and Angelina.

The article is longer than what I copied but you get the gist of it.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> I don't know how true it is, but the author has written several celebrity biographies and has spent a long time researching Brad and Angelina.
> 
> The article is longer than what I copied but you get the gist of it.


This is going to be one ugly divorce.


----------



## Hobbsy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She wants to marry Prince Andrew [emoji23] That's rich.


Count Dracula sounds better suited!


----------



## Lodpah

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I can't with people putting more weight into sites like Blind Gossip or a mag like National Enq to justify their conspiracy theories that have very little evidence if any behind it. If sources that are Team Brad or Team Angie wanted to leak info about affairs they wouldn't tip off low budget and unreliable sites like that. Leaking that info is much more effective and believable if sent to someone like Tmz, E! or even People Mag


Actually I have worked with one of the top 2nd amendment attorneys and even he said that the National Eng has more breaking news stories than anyone. They learned from their lessons and although they have sensationalized their headings (and as a matter of fact so many "reputable" ones like hmmm H__ do), NE goes to great pains to ensure their stories are not false.  I know, I could not believe it either but he said it and I believe him as he has represented many top news sources and media.


----------



## chinableu

Holy smokes, that DailyMail article paints a very, very unattractive picture.


----------



## V0N1B2

Aww man... I had an awesome gif and now it won't work


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> *Angelina wanted an open marriage and to move to Britain to become the new Princess Diana, reveals the biographer who predicted her divorce*
> 
> Angelina wanted to move to Britain to pursue her political ambitions
> She wanted to take the children and to have an open marriage with Brad
> When he rejected the idea, Jolie reportedly flew into a terrifying rage
> Ian Halperin, the author of 'Brangelina, the Untold Story,' tells all here
> When the end came, it was vicious and vituperative. Six days before the hotly disputed events aboard Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s private plane – when the allegedly inebriated actor is said to have verbally abused his 15-year-old son Maddox – Angelina said she wanted to talk in the airy living room of their sprawling mansion in the Los Feliz hills, with its panoramic views of Hollywood far below.
> 
> With their marriage in turmoil, the 41-year-old actress had, she said, worked out a plan. She would take their six children to live in Britain – increasingly the base for her charitable and political work as a United Nations Special Envoy for Refugees – while Brad would remain in Los Angeles to work on his film career.
> 
> To the outside world they would remain a happily married couple, she added. But each would be free to pursue whatever liaisons took their fancy. Furthermore, Brad would be able to see the children whenever he wanted to.
> 
> When Brad said his wife’s proposal was absolutely unacceptable, the famously volatile Jolie flew into a terrifying rage. In an instant, all the many fault lines in their tempestuous relationship were laid bare.
> 
> There were, friends say, allegations of infidelity on both sides, poisonous barbs from each of them about the other’s obsession with work. Most furious of all was the screaming row about the fate of their children, to whom Pitt is said to be devoted.
> 
> As has happened many times before, Brad is said to have struggled to cope with the sheer, frightening force of Angelina’s volcanic temper. He retreated to his room and locked himself in, leaving her beating the door with her fists and shouting for him to come out.
> 
> At the heart of the extraordinary confrontation was Angelina’s burning desire to move to Britain and devote herself to her wholly laudable political career, which has seen her campaign against violence against women in war zones, for the education of women in the developing world, and to ease the plight of the world’s millions of refugees.
> 
> She wanted to set up a permanent base at the couple’s rented £15,000-a-month home in Surrey, send the children to school in Britain, and pursue her ambition to continue the work of the late Princess Diana, whose life and role of champion of the landmine victims and AIDS sufferers she has studied in minute detail.
> 
> Furthermore, she has become obsessed with emulating her friend and mentor, Baroness Arminka Helic, by gaining a seat in the House of Lords as a platform from which to widen her campaigning work, and is prepared to give up her American citizenship to do so.
> 
> One friend even suggested that Angelina harboured a secret ambition to marry into the Royal Family, saying: ‘Prince Andrew is on her radar.’
> 
> When the family travelled to France last week, Brad believed the storm had passed. But Angelina was merely biding her time.
> 
> She had secretly consulted her lawyers, who told her there was only one way she could ever execute her plan: she needed to make sure by any means possible that she gained full legal custody of the children.
> 
> The best way to do that, Angelina decided, was to drag her husband’s name through the mud in the most damaging way possible by alleging he had harmed the children. Hence the headlines that Brad had physically abused Maddox on the return flight after he ‘got drunk and went wild’.
> 
> Brad’s friends say the actor was ‘crushed and devastated’ when he was hit by the double whammy of being served with divorce papers and simultaneously by allegations of drunkenness, violence to his son and an affair with French actress Marion Cotillard – rumours she has denied.
> 
> American newspapers have also reported that Angelina was fed up with her husband’s marijuana use. Friends say Brad may indeed have been drunk on the flight (and the FBI, which has jurisdiction over offences committed in mid-air, is making inquiries into the episode to see whether there is a case to answer), but would never have hit any child, let alone his son.
> 
> "Brad is a pacifist" says one of his oldest friends. ‘He always shied away from confrontations with Angelina and is a devoted father. He is the one who plays with the children, not her.’
> 
> Despite the seismic shock among their Hollywood friends at the sudden and bitter nature of their split, few who – like me – have studied the evolution of the Brangelina phenomenon for more than a decade will be surprised that they are going their separate ways.
> 
> The relationship has been dead in the water for the best part of a year. Close friends of the couple to whom I have spoken in recent days told me they frequently slept in separate wings of their huge home.
> 
> And it was recently revealed that Angelina had rented a £50,000-a-month five-bedroom home in Malibu in readiness for her new Brad-free life.
> 
> Angelina’s tantrums have been an ever-present leitmotif of their relationship, with rows typically ending with Brad locking himself in his room, unable to cope with her. I said in 2009 that I would be surprised if Brad and Angelina were still together in seven years’ time.
> 
> It was a prediction based on their friends telling me during research for my book on the couple that they had decided the Brangelina brand was useful and profitable for both of them.
> 
> The friends told me that they had agreed then, at a time when they were seldom off magazine covers, that most showbusiness brands had a seven-year shelf life before the public became bored and moved on. This understanding and an intense physical connection helped paper over the cracks in their relationship, friends say.
> 
> But behind this glamorous facade, trouble was never far away.
> 
> The major fault lines included money. Although they are together worth hundreds of millions of dollars, much of their wealth is tied up in property and in Brad’s film projects, with the result that they often spent way beyond their means.
> 
> When they went out, for example, they would typically hire an entire restaurant for their family and entourage, paying up to three times the venue’s typical nightly income for the privilege.
> 
> This, along with a fleet of limousines and comprehensive security arrangements, could cost as much as £65,000 for a single meal.
> 
> Another point of conflict was the role played by Angelina’s brother James Haven, whom she was memorably pictured kissing on the lips on the red carpet at the Oscars, prompting her to deny their relationship was incestuous.
> 
> Haven is said to be paid ten per cent of her earnings to act as the family’s full-time nanny – a role Brad is said to resent.
> 
> They rowed, too, about the way that Angelina liked to drag the children around the world. Brad, and his worried parents, believed the children should be given a more settled upbringing with regular schools and the friendships that brings.
> 
> Nevertheless, the marriage endured. Indeed, contrary to recent speculation, Brad’s friends insist that he has never regretted leaving his former love, actress Jennifer Aniston, for Angelina, if only because he adores being a family man with six children. His only regret, they say, was that he didn’t do more ‘due diligence’ on Angelina as he had no idea at the beginning of their relationship that she was prone to violent mood swings.
> 
> But now, their friends maintain, Jolie has made the momentous decision that her life should take a radically different path – one that leaves the film industry behind. Angelina, sources add, has long felt a deep sense of inferiority when she compared her Hollywood career – which she feels stalled after she won a Best Supporting Actress Oscar for Girl, Interrupted in 1999 – to her husband’s much-garlanded and hugely successful body of work and reputation as one of the most acclaimed screen actors of his generation.
> 
> Read more: www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3805885/amp/Angelina-wanted-open-marriage-Britain-new-Princess-Diana-reveals-biographer-predicted-divorce.html?client=safari



Not that I'm a big fan of the DM but if this is even remotely true, it will be interesting to see how all this plays out.  I had heard about rumors that she wanted to pursue politics in England.  This is going to get ugly....real ugly.   It's such a sorry state with the lives & well being of 6 children in the balance.


----------



## lizmil

Maybe Pitt will get custody?

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## guccimamma

this is awesome


----------



## slowlikehoney

bag-mania said:


> I don't know how true it is, but the author has written several celebrity biographies and has spent a long time researching Brad and Angelina.
> 
> The article is longer than what I copied but you get the gist of it.


Oh my goodness! I read the rest of that article and I'm just sitting here giggling. 
She wanted Brad to run as president?? So she could be first lady???! 
If even one tenth of that article is true she has lost her ever-lovin' mind...


----------



## dangerouscurves

This is getting uglier and uglier by day.


----------



## VickyB

guccimamma said:


> Who wants sole custody of 6 kids?
> 
> No way, Jose


As usual, you boil it down! Love it!!!!


----------



## VickyB

Lodpah said:


> Actually I have worked with one of the top 2nd amendment attorneys and even he said that the National Eng has more breaking news stories than anyone. They learned from their lessons and although they have sensationalized their headings (and as a matter of fact so many "reputable" ones like hmmm H__ do), _NE goes to great pains to ensure their stories are not false. _ I know, I could not believe it either but he said it and I believe him as he has represented many top news sources and media.



Yes, I've heard the same thing. When they beak a story, is it true. They also typically are the 1st to break true stories b/c they pay top top dollar to the sources.


----------



## peppermintpatty

My heart goes out to those poor kids! I had the impression for a long time that they only were apart for a couple of weeks, or that when one of them was working the other one stayed home with the kids and didn't work. Who could possibly think a child could go from do whatever you want, to someone who has boundaries and disciplines.
Here's the thing, that would have to be confusing for any child. Those are 2 extremes, not the ideal situation for the kids. It's unfortunate that they were not able to communicate and both of them compromise. That would have been much better for the kids than this circus and a broken home.
The other thing is it would take pretty much a miracle for those kids not to gravitate towards the parent that says do whatever you want. I would never be able to abide by that. I am from the school that kids want and need boundaries- even if they don't know it themselves.
For 2 people who are smart, who have access to funds to receive help with their communication, and who love their children- these 2 need to figure out their sh it  before there is no turning back. It is rare to find a child who isn't damaged by divorce.
Even if they do divorce, if they continue to parent in opposite styles those kids will have a tough time. Having heard Brad was going to counseling and that he wanted to keep the events leading up to the divorce filing quiet, I have to give him some credit for that. Angie- not so much. And I don't even like Brad! It would appear that Angie would rather have her parenting style continue without question than be mature, unselfish, and a loving mom. Her selfishness is going to be a high price for those kids to pay!


----------



## August_Lee

peppermintpatty said:


> divorce filing quiet


Superstars as they are can never divorce 'quietly', there's no way it could ever be quiet.  

Maybe if Brad didn't get drunk on a plane where someone had to call CPS maybe things could've been different. But its easier to blame Angelina


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lodpah said:


> Actually I have worked with one of the top 2nd amendment attorneys and even he said that the National Eng has more breaking news stories than anyone. They learned from their lessons and although they have sensationalized their headings (and as a matter of fact so many "reputable" ones like hmmm H__ do), NE goes to great pains to ensure their stories are not false.  I know, I could not believe it either but he said it and I believe him as he has represented many top news sources and media.



I've heard the exact opposite from people who work in the entertainment industry. Star, National Enq, Ok Mag all owned by the same company and don't necessarily need sources and will run stories with no regard. Us weekly, People and E! try to get two people to confirm whatever tip they get. National Enq has been telling me Cher, Michael Douglas and Bill ******* have 6 months to live for years yet they're still alive lol. A look at their covers doesn't exactly scream great pains to get things right. They also use look a likes to stage death pics.


----------



## Lodpah

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite from people who work in the entertainment industry. Star, National Enq, Ok Mag all owned by the same company and don't necessarily need sources and will run stories with no regard. Us weekly, People and E! try to get two people to confirm whatever tip they get. National Enq has been telling me Cher, Michael Douglas and Bill ******* have 6 months to live for years yet they're still alive lol. They also use look a likes to stage pics.


That's true but like I said they sensationalize their headlines but reading those headlines is like a bait and click till you get to the meat of the story.  I can't link up all the true breaking stories they have done and I'm not advocating them but I know that as a news source they are pretty much up there as far as breaking stories go.  Heck even Rolling Stones get it wrong majorly but I don't really have time to go into detail here but there is a big difference between slander and libel.  NE does their due diligence.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lodpah said:


> That's true but like I said they sensationalize their headlines but reading those headlines is like a bait and click till you get to the meat of the story.  I can't link up all the true breaking stories they have done and I'm not advocating them but I know that as a news source they are pretty much up there as far as breaking stories go.  Heck even Rolling Stones get it wrong majorly but I don't really have time to go into detail here but there is a big difference between slander and libel.  NE does their due diligence.


Yeah of course credible outlets still get it wrong but I always weigh how much they get wrong vs how much they get right. NE gets it more wrong. You get zero points from me If you keep insisiting OJ is Khloe's dad when come on ....she looks identical to Kris' old hairstylist lol


----------



## Lodpah

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Yeah of course credible outlets still get it wrong but I always weigh how much they get wrong vs how much they get right. NE gets it more wrong. You get zero points from me If you keep insisiting OJ is Khloe's dad when come on ....she looks identical to Kris' old hairstylist lol


No problem at all. I've only been working legal for over 24 years, especially in litigation and have done many trials but no worries, you are entitled to your opinion. i deal in facts.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Lodpah said:


> No problem at all. I've only been working legal for over 24 years, especially in litigation and have done many trials but no worries, you are entitled to your opinion. i deal in facts.


And I've only worked in the entertainment industry and have friends that work at these places but ok


----------



## Lodpah

ForeverYoung87 said:


> And I've only worked in the entertainment industry and have friends that work at these places but ok


Good enough and I have to correct myself, I meant First Amendment attorney  but my parting word to you is this: We resolve the conflicts that arise as a result of "ineptitude reporting" by reporters or disc jockeys on the radios or television that did not differentiate between reporting a slanderous article or libelous article. But it's all good. Have a good night.


----------



## Chagall

Lodpah said:


> Actually I have worked with one of the top 2nd amendment attorneys and even he said that the National Eng has more breaking news stories than anyone. They learned from their lessons and although they have sensationalized their headings (and as a matter of fact so many "reputable" ones like hmmm H__ do), NE goes to great pains to ensure their stories are not false.  I know, I could not believe it either but he said it and I believe him as he has represented many top news sources and media.


I am not surprised to read this. Although people joke about NE many of their stories prove to be completely accurate.


----------



## Chagall

August_Lee said:


> Superstars as they are can never divorce 'quietly', there's no way it could ever be quiet.
> 
> Maybe if Brad didn't get drunk on a plane where someone had to call CPS maybe things could've been different. But its easier to blame Angelina


Some stars do divorce quietly. She would have had a much better chance of doing this if she had kept her mouth shut and stated irreconcilable differences. Katy Holmes gave no information when she divorced Tom.


----------



## mkr

True but she wouldn't have been given sole custody.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> WOW! If this is true, I really hope her plans backfire and kick her in the a$$ over the kids' custody!



She isn't helping herself with all this BS. If anything she is making herself look diabolical. I don't think she will get sole custody over physical abuse. There's not enough evidence. She should have claimed his drug/drinking problem, even if he's just a casual user, she probably could have fabricated things to make it more serious. There just isn't enough evidence to make him an abusive father.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> True but she wouldn't have been given sole custody.


She could have worked towards sole custody through her lawyers. Privately and quietly. It was not necessary to tell the world.


----------



## beekmanhill

cdtracing said:


> Interesting.....makes it sound like she had this lined up prior to her filing for divorce.....
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...mail&utm_content=daily&utm_campaign=092416_15



Because none of their other five or six homes were suitable?

One interesting thing that will come out of it is the money issue.   I often wondered how they maintained such a lavish lifesyle.   As one of the links upthread pointed out, a good bit of their money is tied up in real estate and their lavish travelling and lifestyle (nannies, private planes,  etc) probably eats up the cash coming in annually.   Didn't know her brother was on the payroll (if that is indeed true). 

I don't have a dog in the fight.  I do think that getting CPS involved was way out of line based on what we know.  Now it will be a big public fight and I feel sorry for the kids.  Wish it had been done privately.  If indeed Angie has done this to further some sort of humanitarian career, she's started off badly.


----------



## kcf68

Well I hope the PARENTS get some counseling because the KIDs are the only ones I feel sorry for!


----------



## chinableu

"‘Angelina has become convinced that she can become something like a cross between Princess Diana and Mother Teresa,’ says one long-term confidant."
^^From the DailyMail article. 


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ana-reveals-biographer-predicted-divorce.html


----------



## beekmanhill

Maybe Amal Clooney was getting too much publicity for Angie's liking.


----------



## Lounorada

chinableu said:


> "‘Angelina has become convinced that she can become something like a cross between Princess Diana and Mother Teresa,’ says one long-term confidant."
> ^^From the DailyMail article.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ana-reveals-biographer-predicted-divorce.html


----------



## GoGlam

beekmanhill said:


> Because none of their other five or six homes were suitable?
> 
> One interesting thing that will come out of it is the money issue.   I often wondered how they maintained such a lavish lifesyle.   As one of the links upthread pointed out, a good bit of their money is tied up in real estate and their lavish travelling and lifestyle (nannies, private planes,  etc) probably eats up the cash coming in annually.   Didn't know her brother was on the payroll (if that is indeed true).
> 
> I don't have a dog in the fight.  I do think that getting CPS involved was way out of line based on what we know.  Now it will be a big public fight and I feel sorry for the kids.  Wish it had been done privately.  If indeed Angie has done this to further some sort of humanitarian career, she's started off badly.



I'm with you. I wondered how they could continue to spend spend spend in the way they do.  It's actually nonsensical in a lot of ways.  Now with the stories of often paying 65k for ONE meal?  Very unnecessary and bank account draining.  They are not billionaires, so I would think they're making some poor financial decisions.


----------



## mkr

chinableu said:


> "‘Angelina has become convinced that she can become something like a cross between Princess Diana and Mother Teresa,’ says one long-term confidant."
> ^^From the DailyMail article.
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ana-reveals-biographer-predicted-divorce.html


She wants to be seen as a martyr for her accomplishments?  Good luck with that. She wants to be perceived that way but she's not really going to BE that way. She is turning more like Satan every day.


----------



## mkr

GoGlam said:


> I'm with you. I wondered how they could continue to spend spend spend in the way they do.  It's actually nonsensical in a lot of ways.  Now with the stories of often paying 65k for ONE meal?  Very unnecessary and bank account draining.  They are not billionaires, so I would think they're making some poor financial decisions.


They were on the news a couple days ago.  It was said that they paid $200,000 for that jet ride home.


----------



## lizmil

Why do they rent all this costly real estate? Don't they have  multiple 
homes 

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

She probably rented a house so that Brad would have no way to enter the property.....keys.... security pass.....whatever.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mkr said:


> They were on the news a couple days ago.  It was said that they paid $200,000 for that jet ride home.


well, if you divide by 8, it's not such a bad deal


----------



## boxermom

Re: having a private jet. I once read that it's a huge money drain for celebs and the celebs who are smart financially ( the Beckhams were named as an example) fly commercial, albeit first class or hitch a ride on a pal's plane.

If the Daily Mail article is correct it explains a lot. Also, the Enquirer scooped the John Edwards scandal and had the most factual info on the OJ trial.


----------



## mkr

ccbaggirl89 said:


> well, if you divide by 8, it's not such a bad deal


I think you can BUY a plane for that much.


----------



## imgg

Hobbsy said:


> She probably rented a house so that Brad would have no way to enter the property.....keys.... security pass.....whatever.


Good point.  I think AJ has been planning this for a while.  She doesn't strike me as someone who can be content.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Hobbsy said:


> She probably rented a house so that Brad would have no way to enter the property.....keys.... security pass.....whatever.



Dang... I didn't even think about that, but you're right. She has thought this all the way through.


----------



## GoGlam

mkr said:


> They were on the news a couple days ago.  It was said that they paid $200,000 for that jet ride home.



I think flying across an ocean is where it gets very expensive.


----------



## Hobbsy

imgg said:


> Good point.  I think AJ has been planning this for a while.  She doesn't strike me as someone who can be content.


I agree, the more comes out, the more calculated it seems.


----------



## Hobbsy

slowlikehoney said:


> Dang... I didn't even think about that, but you're right. She has thought this all the way through.


Yes, seems like she had her game plan down. It makes me sad  what the kids must be feeling right now and why they can't see their own dad.


----------



## imgg

Hobbsy said:


> Yes, seems like she had her game plan down. It makes me sad  what the kids must be feeling right now and why they can't see their own dad.


I hope she is not the type that talks negative about their father.  No parent should ever do this. Not allowing him to see the kids is definitely not a good idea for their children.


----------



## mkr

imgg said:


> I hope she is not the type that talks negative about their father.  No parent should ever do this.


Well she already put it out there that she filed for the health of the family, that his parenting was the problem.  So it's done.

Brad you better put on your big boy britches cuz you're in for the fight of your life.


----------



## Hobbsy

Brad Pitt hasn't seen his kids for almost a week. The 52-year-old has been apart from his six children since wife Angelina Jolie filed for divorce on Monday, Us Weekly reported. ... The kids are asking to see Brad, so he is hoping to see them next week.'18 hours ago

Brad Pitt 'hasn't seen his kids' since wife Angelina Jolie filed for ...

Daily Mail › uk › article-3805833 › Brad...


----------



## slowlikehoney

imgg said:


> I hope she is not the type that talks negative about their father.  No parent should ever do this. Not allowing him to see the kids is definitely not a good idea for their children.



Me too, but really she doesn't even have to talk bad about him. I mean, they can read... They'll see it all in black and white if they haven't already.


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I've heard the exact opposite from people who work in the entertainment industry. Star, National Enq, Ok Mag all owned by the same company and don't necessarily need sources and will run stories with no regard. Us weekly, People and E! try to get two people to confirm whatever tip they get. National Enq has been telling me Cher, Michael Douglas and Bill ******* have 6 months to live for years yet they're still alive lol. A look at their covers doesn't exactly scream great pains to get things right. They also use look a likes to stage death pics.


yes, while that story about Angelina was interesting, I take it with a big grain of salt


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Is Brad even allowed to see his kids with an investigation pending? Cps might want him to stay away until their done looking into it.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Is Brad even allowed to see his kids with an investigation pending? Cps might want him to stay away until their done looking into it.


this cps case could be handled very differently given the high-profile status, but cps does allow (supervised) visitation during investigation and cases


----------



## imgg

mkr said:


> Well she already put it out there that she filed for the health of the family, that his parenting was the problem.  So it's done.
> 
> *Brad you better put on your big boy britches cuz you're in for the fight of your life.*




He sure does.  It will be interesting to see how it all unfolds if this is the precursor.


----------



## imgg

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Is Brad even allowed to see his kids with an investigation pending? Cps might want him to stay away until their done looking into it.


It has to be proven before they can do anything.  Right now if he can't see his kids its all Angie's doing.


----------



## gelbergirl

I figure not being able to see the kids protects both Brad and the kids all from further allegations.


----------



## mkr

gelbergirl said:


> I figure not being able to see the kids protects both Brad and the kids all from further allegations.


True, but what a sh!tty way to have to protect everyone.  Although if I was Brad, I would never be alone with Angie or the kids, just so there's a witness to every meeting or visit or talk.  That way no one can make anything up.


----------



## Hobbsy

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Is Brad even allowed to see his kids with an investigation pending? Cps might want him to stay away until their done looking into it.


No, he hasn't been allowed. It does sound like they are done clearing him and the child abuse investigation and said he hopes to see them this week.


----------



## mkr

Is Angie allowed to hole them all up in that house and cut off all communication with him?  I mean what if there's a family emergency or something?  Isn't he at least allowed to talk to them on the phone?


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Is Angie allowed to hole them all up in that house and cut off all communication with him?  I mean what if there's a family emergency or something?  Isn't he at least allowed to talk to them on the phone?


http://www.people.com/article/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-split-distraught-not-seen-children


----------



## dangerouscurves

I take the the articles on Daily Fail with a bucket of salt. We call it Daily Fail for a reason, ain't it?


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> I take the the articles on Daily Fail with a bucket of salt. We call it Daily Fail for a reason, ain't it?


until I see something directly from one of them (an interview or maybe something official from an attorney) everything is BS ("sources")


----------



## Alexenjie

I agree the whole divorce sounds more planned and calculated on Angie's part by her renting that house in Malibu. She and Brad already had 2 homes in LA  so she did that (3 weeks ahead) so they could go somewhere he could not get access to them. Maybe the whole fight/Maddox defending her was set up too (with someone handy with a video camera, of course)? The call to CPS, it's all so convenient to make Brad look bad and Angie the savior. I'm sure Angie and Brad fought often, especially as the marriage deteriorated.

Brad needs to stay sober in front of their kids, in that area I agree with Angie. Him being drunk on the plane is not acceptable behavior. I hope he ends up with joint physical custody of the kids because while I agree he is a flawed father, there is nothing he has done that can't be worked on and overcome. In many ways he sounds like a more realistic and responsible parent than Angie.


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> I agree the whole divorce sounds more planned and calculated on Angie's part by her renting that house in Malibu. She and Brad already had 2 homes in LA  so she did that (3 weeks ahead) so they could go somewhere he could not get access to them. Maybe the whole fight/Maddox defending her was set up too (with someone handy with a video camera, of course)? The call to CPS, it's all so convenient to make Brad look bad and Angie the savior. I'm sure Angie and Brad fought often, especially as the marriage deteriorated.
> 
> Brad needs to stay sober in front of their kids, in that area I agree with Angie. Him being drunk on the plane is not acceptable behavior. I hope he ends up with joint physical custody of the kids because while I agree he is a flawed father, there is nothing he has done that can't be worked on and overcome. In many ways he sounds like a more realistic and responsible parent than Angie.


I hope she didn't include Maddox in some sort of scheme to frame Brad.  More likely she provoked the fight and the Maddox part was spontaneous (I hope).  Unless she's got some unhealthy thing going with him like she did with her brother back in the day.


----------



## Alexenjie

From what I have read Brad never got physical with any of the kids before and that night on the plane he grabbed or touched Maddox in some way. Angie needed a physical reason to call CPS, yelling as a parent is not enough to call it abuse. I think she made a calculated guess that Brad would get more angry if Maddox stood up to him and Brad would get angry enough to try to push him out of the way (this is just my imaginings). I read there is no physical abuse on the video so in that respect this didn't work out for Angie but she's got CPS investigating and the FBI. Brad looks real bad until the investigations are complete and Angie has her full physical custody until then. I hope it doesn't succeed in the long run. Anything I've heard has just been from "sources" but often these sources will end up being actual witnesses. Who knows?


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> From what I have read Brad never got physical with any of the kids before and that night on the plane he grabbed or touched Maddox in some way. Angie needed a physical reason to call CPS, yelling as a parent is not enough to call it abuse. I think she made a calculated guess that Brad would get more angry if Maddox stood up to him and Brad would get angry enough to try to push him out of the way (this is just my imaginings). I read there is no physical abuse on the video so in that respect this didn't work out for Angie but she's got CPS investigating and the FBI. Brad looks real bad until the investigations are complete and Angie has her full physical custody until then. I hope it doesn't succeed in the long run. Anything I've heard has just been from "sources" but often these sources will end up being actual witnesses. Who knows?


at this point, I think she looks worse than Brad...maybe she will rethink her strategy (if public opinion matters).  I suppose a lot will depend on advice of her attorney.  This whole think stinks


----------



## dangerouscurves

I know I'm late about this issue, but Angie is eyeing Prince Andrew?  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] If so, why did she marry Brad two years ago? Wouldn't be more convenient if she had had started finding a way to get to him LONG time ago? And then the rumor that she wanted Brad to be ***** so that she can be a first lady? Lort!!! The imagination of these people got me SMGDH.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> I take the the articles on Daily Fail with a bucket of salt. We call it Daily Fail for a reason, ain't it?



Except that the article wasn't written by a Daily Mail writer. It was written by the guy who wrote the Brangenlina biography back in 2009. I don't think he's exaggerating to drum up interest in a seven-year-old book he wrote. He is speculating based on information he hears, I suppose, from the people he had contact with back when he was researching the book. 

It's certainly likely he's a literary hack who makes a living writing outrageous celebrity books. That doesn't automatically mean the stuff he put in there isn't true.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Except that the article wasn't written by a Daily Mail writer. It was written by the guy who wrote the Brangenlina biography back in 2009. I don't think he's exaggerating to drum up interest in a seven-year-old book he wrote. He is speculating based on information he hears, I suppose, from the people he had contact with back when he was researching the book.
> 
> It's certainly likely he's a literary hack who makes a living writing outrageous celebrity books. That doesn't automatically mean the stuff he put in there isn't true.



Doesn't mean it's definitely true either.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> Doesn't mean it's definitely true either.



No, it doesn't. It doesn't have to be all or nothing though. Some of it is probably true and some of it is probably a load of crap.


----------



## Grace123

http://nypost.com/2016/09/25/jolie-exposes-her-rebel-turned-saint-myth-by-trashing-pitt/


----------



## Hobbsy

Grace123 said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/09/25/jolie-exposes-her-rebel-turned-saint-myth-by-trashing-pitt/


It's too bad she'll never get help.


----------



## ck2802

Was Angelinas brother on the plane?  Could he be the source & the person who took the video?


----------



## Grace123

Hobbsy said:


> It's too bad she'll never get help.



She's always gotten away with it before so I'm guessing she'd never believe she needs any help. Basic Jolie entitlement.


----------



## Hobbsy

Grace123 said:


> She's always gotten away with it before so I'm guessing she'd never believe she needs any help. Basic Jolie entitlement.


Very true.


----------



## Singra

That Ian Halperin guy who wrote the DM article is dodgy as sh*t. He has (or had... I haven't seen it in years) a "gossip" website that has the usual blind items on closeted actors and debaucherous HWood types. He came out strong against jake gyllenhaal and has a few stories that supposedly prove definitively that jake g is gay... which is not exactly a revelation.

As I recall he's been gunning for Jolie for a while and at one point he had a feud with ted Casablanca.

I think he did a documentary a few years ago part of which can be seen on YouTube(if it's still there)... in it he comes across as a total douchebag. I'm think most of his sources are Hollywood bottom feeders and while he may get a few things right I can't see how he could have cracked the inner or even third or second circle of the world that is brangelina.

He is not a serious journalist, I would be very, very sceptical about what he says.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I think the biographer in the NY Post is giving her a little too much credit. I don't think she's behind the Brad/Marion rumors which started a while ago. That rumor plus the one about Angelina and Johnny just seem like predictable tabloid gossip. Once you've been busted cheating you're going to get accused of sleeping with your costars no matter what. I believe the DM biographer when it comes to the open marriage. Someone as kinky as Angelina was/is doesn't pissed about affairs. She would more likely watch or participate lol.

I also thought the staged pic of Brad/Maddox/Ang from years ago surfaced after he and Jen broke up not while he was still with her.

.....

I googled Brad and Jen filed in March so they were broken up before those pics came out. Still a d**k move for Brange to stage pics that soon.


----------



## J_L33

Though I can understand the Schadenfreude a lot of (pathetic) people are feeling at the moment, I feel really sad for Angelina and the children. 
Despite being a weirdo, or at least in her adolescence and adulthood, Angelina is like none other: She marches to her own beat without following the trends whether it comes to her personal life, career, or fashion sense. She is amazing. Don't kill me for saying it, but Brad was extremely lucky to have her. Even though both of their fames sky-rocketed after they became the "hot" couple and she "bagged" such a handsome man, IMO, though attractive, Brad's looks are nothing uncommon. She on the other hand, stunning...is there anyone else who looks as beautiful?

I'm also sick and tired of people/tabloids assessing Jennifer Aniston's (non)-reaction to all this. All those "appropriate" Jennifer Aniston/Rachel memes? That's so stupid. I mean, in the last years, and after 394732483 relationships later, I'm pretty sure that Jen is over Brad.

Why were people blaming Angelina and calling her a wh*re for "stealing" Brad? The blame should be on HIM for leaving his wife for Angelina. Besides, they're adults, and no matter how bad "stealing" someone else's spouse or partner is, if you feel like you have a better connection with someone else rather than your current partner, you should follow your heart.

This brings me to a controversial point: Marriage is nothing but an expensive piece of paper. Jen and Brad were married, but aside from their "legal rights" they had nothing else; i.e. no kids. Angelina and Brad's marriage is different: They have six children, including three biological ones. They are forced to be in each other's lives no matter what for the sake of their children. They can't simply file divorce and go their separate ways like Brad/Jen did.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> But behind this glamorous facade, trouble was never far away.
> 
> The major fault lines included money. Although they are together worth hundreds of millions of dollars, much of their wealth is tied up in property and in Brad’s film projects, with the result that they often spent way beyond their means.
> 
> When they went out, for example, they would typically hire an entire restaurant for their family and entourage, paying up to three times the venue’s typical nightly income for the privilege.
> 
> This, along with a fleet of limousines and comprehensive security arrangements, could cost as much as £65,000 for a single meal.
> 
> Read more: www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3805885/amp/Angelina-wanted-open-marriage-Britain-new-Princess-Diana-reveals-biographer-predicted-divorce.html?client=safari



This is the part of that article I find most interesting. I was wondering if they might have financial problems. They own all those homes and yet they still spend a fortune renting homes, they had trouble selling that New Orleans property, they had a few professional flops, Angie's foray into writing and directing has probably been an expensive hobby, they've got six kids and all those nannies and staff, they're constantly traveling, and they don't seem like they'd be particularly responsible people.


----------



## tweegy

J_L33 said:


> Though I can understand the Schadenfreude a lot of (pathetic) people are feeling at the moment, I feel really sad for Angelina and the children.
> Despite being a weirdo, or at least in her adolescence and adulthood, Angelina is like none other: She marches to her own beat without following the trends whether it comes to her personal life, career, or fashion sense. She is amazing. Don't kill me for saying it, but Brad was extremely lucky to have her. Even though both of their fames sky-rocketed after they became the "hot" couple and she "bagged" such a handsome man, IMO, though attractive, Brad's looks are nothing uncommon. She on the other hand, stunning...is there anyone else who looks as beautiful?
> 
> I'm also sick and tired of people/tabloids assessing Jennifer Aniston's (non)-reaction to all this. All those "appropriate" Jennifer Aniston/Rachel memes? That's so stupid. I mean, in the last years, and after 394732483 relationships later, I'm pretty sure that Jen is over Brad.
> 
> Why were people blaming Angelina and calling her a wh*re for "stealing" Brad? The blame should be on HIM for leaving his wife for Angelina. Besides, they're adults, and no matter how bad "stealing" someone else's spouse or partner is, if you feel like you have a better connection with someone else rather than your current partner, you should follow your heart.
> 
> This brings me to a controversial point: Marriage is nothing but an expensive piece of paper. Jen and Brad were married, but aside from their "legal rights" they had nothing else; i.e. no kids. Angelina and Brad's marriage is different: They have six children, including three biological ones. They are forced to be in each other's lives no matter what for the sake of their children. They can't simply file divorce and go their separate ways like Brad/Jen did.


----------



## momofboys

tweegy said:


>



Brad and Angelina have six kids, period. Whether some are biological is an irrelevant fact.


----------



## momofboys

tweegy said:


>


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Could there be legal ramifications because Angie adopted the kids independently and then Brad adopted them later? Or does it not matter because once he adopted them he adopted them?


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Could there be legal ramifications because Angie adopted the kids independently and then Brad adopted them later? Or does it not matter because once he adopted them he adopted them?



I believe once adopted they are his. As she's trying to get sole custody I wonder if she'll ask for child support as well.


----------



## Chagall

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Could there be legal ramifications because Angie adopted the kids independently and then Brad adopted them later? Or does it not matter because once he adopted them he adopted them?


From what I understand once you have adopted a child they are your child. I don't think when the adoption occurred has any relevance.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> I believe once adopted they are his. As she's trying to get sole custody I wonder if she'll ask for child support as well.



I assume she's going to need child support for six kids.


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I assume she's going to need child support for six kids.



Then she may want to get more flexible about the custody situation. She'll undoubtedly ask for an enormous sum of money to support the kids Hollywood style, not average American kid style.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ From what I've read one parent having primary physical custody and the other parent having visitation is the most common arrangement because it's not really feasible for the kids to live in two places.
They're a couple where joint physical custody would actually be easier than for the average person because they don't live in one place and the kids don't have school and other commitments.


----------



## Deco

Hobbsy said:


> Yes, seems like she had her game plan down. It makes me sad  what the kids must be feeling right now and why they can't see their own dad.


If she has been planning this for a while, my guess is that she has also been conditioning and massaging the kids, planting stories, thoughts, opinions.  That might be why Maddox jumped in to defend mom.  I don't see how she would be planning all this without somehow also trying to get the kids on board or on her side.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> If she has been planning this for a while, my guess is that she has also been conditioning and massaging the kids, planting stories, thoughts, opinions.  That might be why Maddox jumped in to defend mom.  I don't see how she would be planning all this without somehow also trying to get the kids on board or on her side.


That is an excellent point.  Wow maybe you should be Brad's lawyer.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> That is an excellent point.  Wow maybe you should be Brad's lawyer.


He couldn't afford me. I charge a steep douche premium. 

Jk


----------



## Deco

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ From what I've read one parent having primary physical custody and the other parent having visitation is the most common arrangement because it's not really feasible for the kids to live in two places.
> They're a couple where joint physical custody would actually be easier than for the average person because they don't live in one place and the kids don't have school and other commitments.


It makes sense that this would be common if the parents live far apart.   I don't personally know a single divorced couple where one parent has physical custody.  What I see is divorcing parents (or at least the more decent parent putting the children's interest first, instead of using them as a pawn) bending over backwards to rent/buy in the same neighborhood or vicinity of the other parent to make it easier on the kids and keeping their school and friends.


----------



## mkr

It looks like Angie planned all this very carefully.  Maybe too carefully.  I think she set up the plane fiasco for sure, but she covered so many bases that it's obvious she 's out for blood.  I don't think she realized she went too far to get what she wanted.  She's pretty much busted and I doubt she has very many believers.  She is crafty, I wouldn't want to tangle with her.  Brad has seen her dark side, he knows he's screwed.  But I don't think she'll get sole custody, I think that's reserved for really dangerous abusive parenting.  If he was truly abusive this would have been over a long time ago.
I do think Angie will come unglued at some point when she doesn't get what she wants.


----------



## Deco

The only angle she can play on the sole custody is the substance abuse, even if it doesn't turn into abuse of the kids.  If she can prove addiction to alcohol or weed, then that creates the potential for danger and bad influence to them even if he's not an abusive dad.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Decophile said:


> It makes sense that this would be common if the parents live far apart.   I don't personally know a single divorced couple where one parent has physical custody.  What I see is divorcing parents (or at least the more decent parent putting the children's interest first, instead of using them as a pawn) bending over backwards to rent/buy in the same neighborhood or vicinity of the other parent to make it easier on the kids and keeping their school and friends.



Hm I've never really thought about it, but now that I do I realized most of the divorced families I know the parents live in different cities.


----------



## BagBerry13

Decophile said:


> If she has been planning this for a while, my guess is that she has also been conditioning and massaging the kids, planting stories, thoughts, opinions.  That might be why Maddox jumped in to defend mom.  I don't see how she would be planning all this without somehow also trying to get the kids on board or on her side.


I think the fact that she lived so long with Maddox alone before Brad and the rest of the kids came in is "conditioning" enough. He'll always be protective of his mother because they used to be the two only ones. I think she has a special connection with him among the adopted kids, and obviously a different connection with her biological children.


----------



## mkr

If Brad was doing drugs and whatever, I'm sure the first thing he did was stop.  By the time it gets to where he might be drug tested, he'd probably be clean.  I don't think it would be relevant unless Angie can prove he does it.  But she probably can, she could have secret tapes, I wouldn't be surprised if she has tangible dirt on him.

But if it turns out he's a heavy user and she did nothing all this time, and the kids were around it, she would look even worse for enabling it.


----------



## J_L33

Actually, "irrelevant" is your opinion. Three biological kids and three adopted kids is still correct, because that's what they are. Why the F* are you arguing about that fact? Clearly it makes a difference as Maddox was adopted before Angelina even met Brad. Additionally, there's a difference in how bio-kids react/act differently than adopted children, though not relevant to Brangelina, and an extreme example, let's just look at Woody Allen/Mia Farrow fiasco.

Why is there so much Angelina hatred in this thread? She's not "evil". Brad and Angelina kept their private lives private, as you're supposed to, so who knew what went on in private.

If he gets drunk and erratic around the children, and resorts to violence, then there's basis for divorce. Why are people here suggesting or implying that Angelina set him up or made things up? Why would she or anyone else do something like that? Oh right...she's "crazy", and you all know her so intimately, right? Because, the best way to get to know a celebrity, or anyone for that matter, is by reading trashy articles on the internet.


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina Jolie being 'consoled' by Johnny Depp as she gears up for divorce battle with Brad Pitt*

Angelina Jolie is being consoled by her former co-star Johnny Depp in the wake of her split from Brad Pitt, it's been claimed.

The mum-of-six, 41, and Johnny starred together in romantic thriller Tourist back in 2009 and are said to have remained friends ever since.

The pair also share the same divorce lawyer, Laura Wasser, who represented Johnny through his divorce from estranged wife Amber Heard.

Johnny, 53, reportedly recommended Laura, who has worked with a string of high-profile celebrity clients in the past, to Angelina after the actress was there to support him during his bitter break up.

"Angelina idolised Johnny for years before she worked with him on The Tourist, and then the pair of them really hit it off on set," a source claimed to The Sun.

They continued: “But the two of them have stayed in touch ever since then, and spoke regularly during the storm that surrounded Johnny’s break up with Amber.

“There’s no suggestion that their closeness played any part in Angelina and Brad’s split. But they have been speaking about the situation, and Angelina hired Johnny’s lawyer to represent her based on the advice that he has given her.

“Her friends are now speculating about what could happen between them if she and Brad are not reconciled and their divorce goes through.”

Meanwhile, Hollywood star Brad - who is said to be 'wrecked' by the fact he hasn't been able to see his kids - is at the centre of claims he clashed with 15-year-old son Maddox on board a private plane days before his wife filed for divorce.

TMZ reports that although the FBI is investigating the incident between Brad, 52, and Maddox, the case is likely to be dropped as conflicting accounts make it impossible to prove what happened.

And according to the website: "DCFS [Department of Children & Family Services] social workers saw no evidence of injuries on Maddox and no one filed a police report after the incident."

http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/angelina-jolie-being-consoled-johnny-8910054


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Okay this is getting a bit ridiculous. Johnny is a drunk wife beater. Angelina isn't going anywhere near him right now.


----------



## bag-mania

The part about him giving her advice on selecting a lawyer rings true though.


----------



## mkr

I wanna say that Brad was probably worried about an affair between these two during the movie shoot.  That never happens right?!?!?!  Maybe Angie is twisting the knife.


----------



## momofboys

J_L33 said:


> Actually, "irrelevant" is your opinion. Three biological kids and three adopted kids is still correct, because that's what they are. Why the F* are you arguing about that fact? Clearly it makes a difference as Maddox was adopted before Angelina even met Brad. Additionally, there's a difference in how bio-kids react/act differently than adopted children, though not relevant to Brangelina, and an extreme example, let's just look at Woody Allen/Mia Farrow fiasco.
> 
> Why is there so much Angelina hatred in this thread? She's not "evil". Brad and Angelina kept their private lives private, as you're supposed to, so who knew what went on in private.
> 
> If he gets drunk and erratic around the children, and resorts to violence, then there's basis for divorce. Why are people here suggesting or implying that Angelina set him up or made things up? Why would she or anyone else do something like that? Oh right...she's "crazy", and you all know her so intimately, right? Because, the best way to get to know a celebrity, or anyone for that matter, is by reading trashy articles on the internet.



Classifying children as biological or adopted is offensive, ridiculous, archaic and indicative of a provincial mindset. I do not "classify" my children as adopted or biological --nor would I say my c-section child vs my vaginal birth child. The way a child joins a family is one day-- the way you parent them is what matters. If you cannot see that then it's probably best you haven't adopted any children.


----------



## Lodpah

mkr said:


> It looks like Angie planned all this very carefully.  Maybe too carefully.  I think she set up the plane fiasco for sure, but she covered so many bases that it's obvious she 's out for blood.  I don't think she realized she went too far to get what she wanted.  She's pretty much busted and I doubt she has very many believers.  She is crafty, I wouldn't want to tangle with her.  Brad has seen her dark side, he knows he's screwed.  But I don't think she'll get sole custody, I think that's reserved for really dangerous abusive parenting.  If he was truly abusive this would have been over a long time ago.
> I do think Angie will come unglued at some point when she doesn't get what she wants.


It's really hard nowadays for fathers to completely lose all custody (all being the operative word). Brad's lawyers will be up on the Parental Alienation laws. Those laws were created after fathers were losing physical custodies of their children.  The court most likely will appoint guardian ad litems for the children to assess the situation and make reports to the court.

I also think that now that Angelina has filed and knowing through the media that she loves her privacy she and Brad will end up in private mediation.  Each side has probably tied up lawyers specializing in child custody matters.


----------



## lilapot

This thread didn't start with us declaring AJ evil. It always makes me SMH when people jump in getting angry (and cursing!) at everyone without backreading. This has been discussed since the news broke. People have exchanged notes and opinions. Some concluded that AJ is not a saint (so what?!), some remained neural while the rest still sided with her. We all differ in opinion and the world will be a better place if we all open our minds to that and embrace our differences than get riled up because we don't think/feel the way you do. These are celebrities- they decided to put their lives out there, leak stories for people to talk about, manipulate the media. It should not be taken too seriously to the point of fighting strangers online and risking a heart attack.

TBH, most of the arguments here are done with respect for the other. If you go elsewhere, you'll read worst. Some people out there can be so vile and judgmental. This happened to Amber Heard recently.


----------



## lilapot

Everytime I read comments about custody here, I remember someone's post saying, "Who wants sole custody of 6 kids?!" and I lol. Maybe I find it funny because I don't have kids.

PS The NYmag article
is an interesting read. 
Can someone post the so-called legendary photo of Brad, Angie and Maddox that appeared on US weekly after he left Jen? Curious. TIA x


----------



## ForeverYoung87

bag-mania said:


> The part about him giving her advice on selecting a lawyer rings true though.


No Angelina had Laura represent her when she divorced Billy lol. Maybe Laura will make third divorce free


----------



## Chagall

J_L33 said:


> Actually, "irrelevant" is your opinion. Three biological kids and three adopted kids is still correct, because that's what they are. Why the F* are you arguing about that fact? Clearly it makes a difference as Maddox was adopted before Angelina even met Brad. Additionally, there's a difference in how bio-kids react/act differently than adopted children, though not relevant to Brangelina, and an extreme example, let's just look at Woody Allen/Mia Farrow fiasco.
> 
> Why is there so much Angelina hatred in this thread? She's not "evil". Brad and Angelina kept their private lives private, as you're supposed to, so who knew what went on in private.
> 
> If he gets drunk and erratic around the children, and resorts to violence, then there's basis for divorce. Why are people here suggesting or implying that Angelina set him up or made things up? Why would she or anyone else do something like that? Oh right...she's "crazy", and you all know her so intimately, right? Because, the best way to get to know a celebrity, or anyone for that matter, is by reading trashy articles on the internet.


Your children are your children no matter wether adopted or not. How hurtful to even mention that. And they react differently??Angie isn't evil! Where prey tell do you get the inside scoop on this? Not from the press?


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Decophile said:


> If she has been planning this for a while, my guess is that she has also been conditioning and massaging the kids, planting stories, thoughts, opinions.  That might be why Maddox jumped in to defend mom.  I don't see how she would be planning all this without somehow also trying to get the kids on board or on her side.



Or Brad was just had an off night and was a drunk douche 
Or Maddox was just being a spoiled moody teen. 

Those options seems more likely than Angelina plotting months of revenge and brainwashing her kids to go against the father which sounds like some weird movie


----------



## Deco

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Or Brad was just had an off night and was a drunk douche
> Or Maddox was just being a spoiled moody teen.
> 
> Those options seems more likely than Angelina plotting months of revenge and brainwashing her kids to go against the father which sounds like some weird movie


I agree it sounds like a weird movie. If you've been around bitterly divorcing couples much, and I have given my age and my profession where divorces are very common, you would see that truth is much stranger than fiction. I actually don't know anything that would tell me that she's been planning this a while and I didn't read the tome articles. My comment is that if people think that she's been planning this a while, then it makes perfect sense that the planning would include preparing the kids. That's actually being charitable to her because the alternative is that she's planning everything except preparing her kids and just Suddenly pulling the rug out from under them.
And I assure you, if I ever wanted to split from my partner and my plan was to have sole custody because my partner became a danger to our girl, my meticulous and diabolical plan would make Angie and every other scheming parent look like a legion of Mother Theresas.


----------



## J_L33

momofboys said:


> Classifying children as biological or adopted is offensive, ridiculous, archaic and indicative of a provincial mindset. I do not "classify" my children as adopted or biological --nor would I say my c-section child vs my vaginal birth child. The way a child joins a family is one day-- the way you parent them is what matters. If you cannot see that then it's probably best you haven't adopted any children.



Do you have any children? Do you have any adopted children? Vag vs C-section children still share your DNA.


----------



## Hobbsy

J_L33 said:


> Actually, "irrelevant" is your opinion. Three biological kids and three adopted kids is still correct, because that's what they are. Why the F* are you arguing about that fact? Clearly it makes a difference as Maddox was adopted before Angelina even met Brad. Additionally, there's a difference in how bio-kids react/act differently than adopted children, though not relevant to Brangelina, and an extreme example, let's just look at Woody Allen/Mia Farrow fiasco.
> 
> Why is there so much Angelina hatred in this thread? She's not "evil". Brad and Angelina kept their private lives private, as you're supposed to, so who knew what went on in private.
> 
> If he gets drunk and erratic around the children, and resorts to violence, then there's basis for divorce. Why are people here suggesting or implying that Angelina set him up or made things up? Why would she or anyone else do something like that? Oh right...she's "crazy", and you all know her so intimately, right? Because, the best way to get to know a celebrity, or anyone for that matter, is by reading trashy articles on the internet.


How, or why, do you think she's so innocent??!


----------



## J_L33

Chagall said:


> Your children are your children no matter wether adopted or not. How hurtful to even mention that. And they react differently??Angie isn't evil! Where prey tell do you get the inside scoop on this? Not from the press?




Why did you quote me and imply/accuse me of saying that Angie is evil?


----------



## Chagall

J_L33 said:


> Why did you quote me and imply/accuse me of saying that Angie is evil?


You said 'Angie isn't evil' and I was quoting you. How do you know that. Where do you get your info from.


----------



## redney

Gang, this is typical M.O. Don't fall for it.


----------



## cdtracing

Grace123 said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/09/25/jolie-exposes-her-rebel-turned-saint-myth-by-trashing-pitt/


Very interesting....


----------



## J_L33

Hobbsy said:


> How, or why, do you think she's so innocent??!



LOL. Good question: I see so much misogyny in the whole Brangelina story from Day 1.
The stupid tabloids running dumb headlines like:
-Angie stole Brad: No, Brad chose to be with her and not with Jennifer Aniston. He has his own brain.
-Angie is crazy/histrionic/sociopath..and all the other arm-chair psychobabble  please show me your credentials before you diagnose someone.
-They've been on the verge of breaking up since 2005: Seriously, EVERY frigging month it's always "Brad walks out on Angie" and "Angie is furious as Brad cheats" WTF?

Angie is still seen in the tabloids as the "other woman" even though she's been with Brad for 12 years and has children by him.

Question: Why don't you think she's innocent?
Do you think that a person just wakes up one day feeling all resentful towards their partner and sets him up out of the blue?

Also, there are so many women out there who have hooked up with their partners and were the other women once, but people got over their transgressions very quickly: Natalie Portman, Leann Rimes, Claire Danes, Julia Roberts. Why the obsession with Brangelina? Why such a hatred towards Angie? Jealousy, that's why.


----------



## Hobbsy

J_L33 said:


> LOL. Good question: I see so much misogyny in the whole Brangelina story from Day 1.
> The stupid tabloids running dumb headlines like:
> -Angie stole Brad: No, Brad chose to be with her and not with Jennifer Aniston. He has his own brain.
> -Angie is crazy/histrionic/sociopath..and all the other arm-chair psychobabble  please show me your credentials before you diagnose someone.
> -They've been on the verge of breaking up since 2005: Seriously, EVERY frigging month it's always "Brad walks out on Angie" and "Angie is furious as Brad cheats" WTF?
> 
> Angie is still seen in the tabloids as the "other woman" even though she's been with Brad for 12 years and has children by him.
> 
> Question: Why don't you think she's innocent?
> Do you think that a person just wakes up one day feeling all resentful towards their partner and sets him up out of the blue?
> 
> Also, there are so many women out there who have hooked up with their partners and were the other women once, but people got over their transgressions very quickly: Natalie Portman, Leann Rimes, Claire Danes, Julia Roberts. Why the obsession with Brangelina? Why such a hatred towards Angie? Jealousy, that's why.


I don't hate her or even dislike her, actually before this, I never gave her or Brad a thought or read about them, or kept up with them in any way. 
The part that has me not believing her is Brad being accused/investigated for child abuse.  That's not $hit you mess around with. This could and potentially will, follow him and the kids the rest of their lives and I believe that's the lowest of the low, bottom of the barrel, scum of the earth. She's a big girl, she can take care of herself, there's 6 innocent children's lives caught in this and that pisses me off!


----------



## J_L33

Hobbsy said:


> I don't hate her or even dislike her, actually before this, I never gave her or Brad a thought or read about them, or kept up with them in any way.
> The part that has me not believing her is Brad being accused/investigated for child abuse.  That's not $hit you mess around with. This could and potentially will, follow him and the kids the rest of their lives and I believe that's the lowest of the low, bottom of the barrel, scum of the earth. She's a big girl, she can take care of herself, there's 6 innocent children's lives caught in this and that pisses me off!



So what makes you think that she's lying?
I know that it's really easy to get swept up in the media circus as the current narrative is "Angie struck hard and fast by throwing serious allegations about Brad so she could have the six kids to herself", but what makes you think that she's actually making things up?

Note: I'm not saying that she did or didn't, but I find it hard to believe that someone would lie about something so serious, especially with so much at stake?

Think about it: Can people lie about death in the family to get someone at work/school (i.e. deferring assignments and exams)? Yes, they could. But what are the chances that someone would actually resort to such low levels? Pretty darn low.


----------



## Hobbsy

J_L33 said:


> So what makes you think that she's lying?


Child abuse from one night on a plane? If he's been beating or verbally abusing those kids for years, then shame on both of them!! One incident, where the incident isn't even described as hitting and she screams divorce?!! Please...I wasn't born yesterday!


----------



## imgg

momofboys said:


> Classifying children as biological or adopted is offensive, ridiculous, archaic and indicative of a provincial mindset. I do not "classify" my children as adopted or biological --nor would I say my c-section child vs my vaginal birth child. The way a child joins a family is one day-- the way you parent them is what matters. If you cannot see that then it's probably best you haven't adopted any children.


I was adopted, raised with a biological child and it is different.  Saying someone is adopted or a biological child is not offensive it is just a fact.  I'm not sure why everyone gets so offended by facts.


----------



## bag-mania

Those divorce papers were filed with lightning speed. The alleged incident occurred Wednesday night and the papers were strategically filed one minute before the courts closed on Monday afternoon. If we are to actually believe she had no intention to divorce before the incident that's got to be some kind of record.


----------



## V0N1B2

Because @mkr isn't up yet....


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

imgg said:


> I'm not sure why everyone gets so offended by facts.



Not even in relation to this discussion, but you said a mouthful


----------



## lilapot

Why do people always assume the reason we don't like someone is because we're JEALOUS? I find it childish and stupid.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

J_L33 said:


> Actually, "irrelevant" is your opinion. Three biological kids and three adopted kids is still correct, because that's what they are. Why the F* are you arguing about that fact? Clearly it makes a difference as Maddox was adopted before Angelina even met Brad. Additionally, there's a difference in how bio-kids react/act differently than adopted children, though not relevant to Brangelina, and an extreme example, let's just look at Woody Allen/Mia Farrow fiasco.
> 
> Why is there so much Angelina hatred in this thread? She's not "evil". Brad and Angelina kept their private lives private, as you're supposed to, so who knew what went on in private.
> 
> If he gets drunk and erratic around the children, and resorts to violence, then there's basis for divorce. Why are people here suggesting or implying that Angelina set him up or made things up? Why would she or anyone else do something like that? Oh right...she's "crazy", and you all know her so intimately, right? Because, the best way to get to know a celebrity, or anyone for that matter, is by reading trashy articles on the internet.



Yep. And every trashy tabloid rumor is believed


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> The part about him giving her advice on selecting a lawyer rings true though.



But wasn't Messer also her lawyer when she was divorcing Billy Bob?


----------



## Singra

J_L33 said:


> LOL. Good question: I see so much misogyny in the whole Brangelina story from Day 1.
> The stupid tabloids running dumb headlines like:
> -Angie stole Brad: No, Brad chose to be with her and not with Jennifer Aniston. He has his own brain.
> -Angie is crazy/histrionic/sociopath..and all the other arm-chair psychobabble  please show me your credentials before you diagnose someone.
> -They've been on the verge of breaking up since 2005: Seriously, EVERY frigging month it's always "Brad walks out on Angie" and "Angie is furious as Brad cheats" WTF?
> 
> Angie is still seen in the tabloids as the "other woman" even though she's been with Brad for 12 years and has children by him.
> Question: Why don't you think she's innocent?
> Do you think that a person just wakes up one day feeling all resentful towards their partner and sets him up out of the blue?
> 
> Also, there are so many women out there who have hooked up with their partners and were the other women once, but people got over their transgressions very quickly: Natalie Portman, Leann Rimes, Claire Danes, Julia Roberts. *Why the obsession with Brangelina? Why such a hatred towards Angie?* Jealousy, that's why.


Because it makes money. Your choice of headlines was a little selective, I can think of many other headlines that don't paint her in that light.



Although gender plays a part it's not only a gender thing. Jolie is one of those people who are almost too outrageous to believe... I mean some of the things she's said in her career... come on... I can see why people jump to some of the conclusions that they do.

The thing is with Jolie that although people admire her or find her compelling I don't know that they completely love her or will ever love her. It not a gender thing completely because I can think of a few "unconventional" actresses who are loved irrespective of what they do. She has a somewhat odd, cool personality that while making her compelling also make it difficult to warm to her.... oddness, awkwardness, coolness often read as untrustworthy irrespective of gender.

Pitt on the other hand... people just love him. He's on the Jennifer Lawrence side of the privilege spectrum, he has and does get away with tons of sh*t but it's more than just his good looks and gender. I can think of tons of good looking, blonde actors who aren't in Pitt's league... Pitt himself isn't even that good looking imo, it's his self-effacing, ah-shucks demeanor, mid western background, warmer personality, blondness/whiteness and his penchant for publicly dating beautiful female stars that has kept him in the public's good graces. He's probably a complete weirdo but he's a weirdo who's outer appearance reads as boring/safe conventionality.

Also Pitt doesn't seem to reinvent as much as Jolie, he's more or less stayed in his lane his whole career, after this breakup he'll probably keep on doing what he's always been doing. I confess I'm curious to see what Jolie morphs into because her future seems more uncertain... I'm guessing that's partly the reason for all the recent (probably bulls**t) tabloid articles on Jolie's UN aspirations.

The Brangelina brand was hyper consumption: multiple houses, continents, kids, careers and lives... I'm not at all surprised they're divorcing, their lifestyle always seemed unsustainable, add to that the recent life altering operation Jolie had. I don't care about the actual details I just know that brand Brangelina is dead (or soon will be) and I'm not that sad about it.


----------



## Singra

Don't know about anyone else but I thought the part about the funds from the People shoots in that NY Post article was the most interesting part...


> Sanding down their scandalous origin story further, Jolie founded the Maddox Jolie Pitt Foundation in 2006. Though the couple have always said they donate all the money they make from selling family photos to magazines, tax filings raise questions.
> 
> In 2008, the year they sold pictures of the twins to People for $14 million, the foundation gave away a little over $6 million. The UN High Commission on Refugees got $100,000; the Council on Foreign Relations — which extended membership to Jolie the year before — got $110,000, and Pitt’s own nonprofit, Make It Right, got $1 million.
> 
> The year before, the MJP Foundation listed itself as a “consultant” to Make It Right, earning $204,867 in fees. It also listed nearly $4 million in assets invested, with, among others, Goldman Sachs and Merrill Lynch. They donated just $1.4 million, with $333,000 going to the UNHCR, which finally, after nearly $1 million in total donations from MJP, named Jolie a special envoy in 2012.
> 
> In 2014, People paid $2 million for the Jolie-Pitt wedding photos. But the magazine doesn’t appear on MJP Foundation filings. However, Asprey, the jewelry company that has commissioned designs from the couple, does.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/09/25/jolie-exposes-her-rebel-turned-saint-myth-by-trashing-pitt/


I'd take it with a pinch of salt because I've seen more than a few stories on the NY post turn out to be wrong but I'd love to know how much of that is true and how much actually made it to charity.

There's an article on the Atlantic that mentions how they worked with paps...


> That kind of agency was the beginning of the shift where celebrities started taking control of their own images in different ways. The way that Brad and Angelina worked with paparazzi, for example: In my research, I have footage of them in New Orleans where they have their bodyguard out in front to make sure there’s nobody blocking the shot, and they very generously allow the photographers to get as many uninterrupted shots of the family walking down the street as they want. They know: “We’re public figures, our children are too, we’re gonna protect ourselves in certain ways, but we are going to give the public what that requires. And then we’re going to take the benefits of that by having a bidding war over images of our twins, and we will get paid $14 million.”
> http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...y-marriage-nicknames/501050/#article-comments







bag-mania said:


> *Angelina Jolie being 'consoled' by Johnny Depp as she gears up for divorce battle with Brad Pitt*
> 
> Angelina Jolie is being consoled by her former co-star Johnny Depp in the wake of her split from Brad Pitt, it's been claimed.
> 
> The mum-of-six, 41, and Johnny starred together in romantic thriller Tourist back in 2009 and are said to have remained friends ever since.
> 
> The pair also share the same divorce lawyer, Laura Wasser, who represented Johnny through his divorce from estranged wife Amber Heard.
> 
> Johnny, 53, reportedly recommended Laura, who has worked with a string of high-profile celebrity clients in the past, to Angelina after the actress was there to support him during his bitter break up.
> 
> "Angelina idolised Johnny for years before she worked with him on The Tourist, and then the pair of them really hit it off on set," a source claimed to The Sun.
> 
> They continued: “But the two of them have stayed in touch ever since then, and spoke regularly during the storm that surrounded Johnny’s break up with Amber.
> 
> “There’s no suggestion that their closeness played any part in Angelina and Brad’s split. But they have been speaking about the situation, and Angelina hired Johnny’s lawyer to represent her based on the advice that he has given her.
> 
> “Her friends are now speculating about what could happen between them if she and Brad are not reconciled and their divorce goes through.”
> 
> Meanwhile, Hollywood star Brad - who is said to be 'wrecked' by the fact he hasn't been able to see his kids - is at the centre of claims he clashed with 15-year-old son Maddox on board a private plane days before his wife filed for divorce.
> 
> TMZ reports that although the FBI is investigating the incident between Brad, 52, and Maddox, the case is likely to be dropped as conflicting accounts make it impossible to prove what happened.
> 
> And according to the website: "DCFS [Department of Children & Family Services] social workers saw no evidence of injuries on Maddox and no one filed a police report after the incident."
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/angelina-jolie-being-consoled-johnny-8910054


Oh Please... that's such bull. I got the impression when they were doing press for their fantastically awful movie that she was slightly repulsed and disappointed by him.


----------



## momofboys

J_L33 said:


> Do you have any children? Do you have any adopted children? Vag vs C-section children still share your DNA.



Yes I have children, both adopted and biological. xxxx
I can't even...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> Because it makes money. Your choice of headlines was a little selective, I can think of many other headlines that don't paint her in that light.
> Although gender plays a part it's not only a gender thing. Jolie is one of those people who are almost too outrageous to believe... I mean some of the things she's said in her career... come on... I can see why people jump to some of the conclusions that they do.
> 
> *The thing is with Jolie that although people admire her or find her compelling I don't know that they completely love her or will ever love her. It not a gender thing completely because I can think of a few "unconventional" actresses who are loved irrespective of what they do. She has a somewhat odd, cool personality that while making her compelling also make it difficult to warm to her.... oddness, awkwardness, coolness often read as untrustworthy irrespective of gender.*
> 
> Pitt on the other hand... people just love him. He's on the Jennifer Lawrence side of the privilege spectrum, he has and does get away with tons of sh*t but it's more than just his good looks and gender. I can think of tons of good looking, blonde actors who aren't in Pitt's league... Pitt himself isn't even that good looking imo, it's his self-effacing, ah-shucks demeanor, mid western background, warmer personality, blondness/whiteness and his penchant for publicly dating beautiful female stars that has kept him in the public's good graces. He's probably a complete weirdo but he's a weirdo who's outer appearance reads as boring/safe conventionality.
> 
> Also Pitt doesn't seem to reinvent as much as Jolie, he's more or less stayed in his lane his whole career, after this breakup he'll probably keep on doing what he's always been doing. I confess I'm curious to see what Jolie morphs into because her future seems more uncertain... I'm guessing that's partly the reason for all the recent (probably bulls**t) tabloid articles on Jolie's UN aspirations.
> 
> The Brangelina brand was hyper consumption: multiple houses, continents, kids, careers and lives... I'm not at all surprised they're divorcing, their lifestyle always seemed unsustainable, add to that the recent life altering operation Jolie had. I don't care about the actual details I just know that brand Brangelina is dead (or soon will be) and I'm not that sad about it.



Hmm, I do not know.  I liked Angie from the Tomb Raider days, where she was primarily an action star.  I still like her to this day, and this 'cool odd personality' has nothing to do with it, as I really don't care nor judge what she does in her private life, and she seemed gutsy in that she went against stereotype and refused to succumb to the Hollywood standards with her behavior. Her humanitarian work, which many scoff at, mock and make fun resonates with me, for personal reasons as well as others. She truly seems to care, and her 'awkward' personality doesn't seem to affect the output of her work at all. I've watched a few videos, and for the people she helps, they don't know of her wild past or maybe they do, but it doesn't seem to affect them either. How does that take away from the work she does? 

On the other hand, when it comes to her and Pitt, yes, they did seem an odd couple at first, but after watching interviews of both of them, Jolie mentioned several times that she admires him and they both push each other to become better people. My bf (soon hubby  ) and I do that too, and hence it resonated with me. 

Why are you happy (not sad = happy/fine with it) that the brand is dead?


----------



## BagBerry13

J_L33 said:


> LOL. Good question: I see so much misogyny in the whole Brangelina story from Day 1.
> The stupid tabloids running dumb headlines like:
> -Angie stole Brad: No, Brad chose to be with her and not with Jennifer Aniston. He has his own brain.
> -Angie is crazy/histrionic/sociopath..and all the other arm-chair psychobabble  please show me your credentials before you diagnose someone.
> -They've been on the verge of breaking up since 2005: Seriously, EVERY frigging month it's always "Brad walks out on Angie" and "Angie is furious as Brad cheats" WTF?
> 
> Angie is still seen in the tabloids as the "other woman" even though she's been with Brad for 12 years and has children by him.
> 
> Question: Why don't you think she's innocent?
> Do you think that a person just wakes up one day feeling all resentful towards their partner and sets him up out of the blue?
> 
> *Also, there are so many women out there who have hooked up with their partners and were the other women once, *but people got over their transgressions very quickly: Natalie Portman, Leann Rimes, Claire Danes, Julia Roberts. Why the obsession with Brangelina? Why such a hatred towards Angie? Jealousy, that's why.


The operating word here is "once". Angelina Jolie didn't just hook up once with taken men, she did it multiple times. Boyfriends, fiancés, husbands - nothing stopped her. She's got a reputation. And the fact that people take her humanitarian work as not genuine is a proof of that too. In order to do this kind of work you have to have empathy. She clearly lacks this when it comes to other women's partners which gives me a sociopathic vibe. She seems to be very good at separating these two things.


----------



## Singra

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Hmm, I do not know.  I liked Angie from the Tomb Raider days, where she was primarily an action star.  I still like her to this day, and this 'cool odd personality' has nothing to do with it, as I really don't care nor judge what she does in her private life, and she seemed gutsy in that she went against stereotype and refused to succumb to the Hollywood standards with her behavior. Her humanitarian work, which many scoff at, mock and make fun resonates with me, for personal reasons as well as others. She truly seems to care, and her 'awkward' personality doesn't seem to affect the output of her work at all. I've watched a few videos, and for the people she helps, they don't know of her wild past or maybe they do, but it doesn't seem to affect them either. How does that take away from the work she does?
> 
> On the other hand, when it comes to her and Pitt, yes, they did seem an odd couple at first, but after watching interviews of both of them, Jolie mentioned several times that she admires him and they both push each other to become better people. My bf (soon hubby  ) and I do that too, and hence it resonated with me.
> 
> Why are you happy (not sad = happy/fine with it) that the brand is dead?



I have zero clue as to how they really are as people am only responding to their public images and certain vibes they give off... in a very general sense. There are many things I quite like about Jolie and there are other things I find annoying... same with Pitt.

I'm sure you'll find many people who love and loathe Pitt and don't agree with my assessment. Was just wanting to point out that there are certain personality types (regardless of gender) that seem to attract contempt or conversely get away with murder in certain cultural contexts. I didn't say that Jolie wasn't admirable I said her public image wasn't a warm and fuzzy one (even with the Mother Earth reinvention) and that tends to attract polarizing opinions.

I'm glad that the brand is dead because it's not real, it's marketing bulls**t and the world will better off without the the promotion of the having it all, all at once myth because as evidenced by many examples it isn't sustainable. There are seasons for everything, why must everything happen at once? Again I'm not referring to who they are personally I'm referring to their public image, the two are not necessarily the same.  I suspect their intents and efforts are almost always genuine but please tell me how it's posible to keep up that kind of life... on the surface it looks glamorous but underneath it seems chaotic and vaguely hellish.

There's pushing/challenging each other and then there's pushing each other over the edge.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Funny how people think they were never young and did or said stupid things that they regret when they're older.


----------



## Chagall

People are entitled to their opinions on anything including AJ. Information filters in from all areas and you form an opinion. Things are presented in a certain way and sometimes they ring true and sometimes they don't. With her, for me they don't. I get very strong gut feelings about things and they don't often let me down.There are many things to criticize her about, much more so than the average celebrity. She has rebranded herself but what she used to be does count also. She was weird as the wind for so many years and I do think she has mental issues and part of what is going on now reflects this. This latest could simply be boredom and ambition for more. Brad with all his flaws could just be in the way for her now.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> The operating word here is "once". Angelina Jolie didn't just hook up once with taken men, she did it multiple times. Boyfriends, fiancés, husbands - nothing stopped her. She's got a reputation. And the fact that people take her humanitarian work as not genuine is a proof of that too. In order to do this kind of work you have to have empathy. She clearly lacks this when it comes to other women's partners which gives me a sociopathic vibe. She seems to be very good at separating these two things.


I tend to think her humanitarian work is well intended and I think she does have genuine empathy for the people she helps. I'm sure the glamour of that world... and there is a kind of glamour to it... is an added benefit and ego stroker. I've also worked for enough NGO's to know the type of person that works in aid organizations and to know that true change is very slow and very, very boring. Change doesn't happen with a bunch of famous celebs and leaders making policy pronouncements, sustained change is the slow grinding away of many worker bees.

I think one of the perceptions about Jolie is that she's very smart and calculating and Pitt has a bit of a reputation for being... shall we say... not too bright. I can see how people would read Jolie as the spider to Pitt's fly.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> I tend to think her humanitarian work is well intended and I think she does have *genuine empathy for the people she helps. *I'm sure the glamour of that world... and there is a kind of glamour to it... is an added benefit and ego stroker. I've also worked for enough NGO's to know the type of person that works in aid organizations and to know that true change is very slow and very boring. Change doesn't happen with a bunch of famous celebs and leaders making policy pronouncements, sustained change is the slow grinding away of many worker bees.
> 
> I think one of the perceptions about Jolie is that she's very smart and calculating and Pitt has a bit of a reputation for being... shall we say... not too bright. I can see how people would read Jolie as the spider to Pitt's fly.


That's what I said. She has empathy in her humanitarian work but not when it comes to interpersonal relationships. Hence the sociopathic vibes. She doesn't give a fxk about the girlfriend/wife. Not only did she tempt the guys (I know they're not innocent either) but in the case of Stoner Brad she also arranged all these photo shoots very close in proximity to the break up/divorce when it wasn't really clear yet who is involved with whom.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> That's what I said. She has empathy in her humanitarian work but not when it comes to interpersonal relationships. Hence the sociopathic vibes. She doesn't give a fxk about the girlfriend/wife. Not only did she tempt the guys (I know they're not innocent either) but in the case of Stoner Brad she also arranged all these photo shoots very close in proximity to the break up/divorce when it wasn't really clear yet who is involved with whom.


Sh*t sorry I didn't read it properly... many apologies. 


The NY Post has a story that talks about divorce and the childcare system which is a little depressing if you have kids and are divorcing...


> *Brangelina’s ugly split is all too typical of how we divorce now*
> 
> If screaming at your kids is child abuse, grounds for divorce and sole custody of the children, as alleged by Angelina Jolie, then parents everywhere ought to be chilled to the bone. In fact, Jolie is merely following the well-worn divorce script where horrid accusations by one party is a basic strategy to win preferable custody settlements.
> 
> Jolie split from Brad Pitt and requested sole custody of their six children, “for the health of her family,” she claims. Several days prior, a disputed incident took place on a private flight from France to the United States in which Pitt is accused of having been drunk or high or both, screaming at his wife and family and possibly lunging at his 15-year-old son Maddox.
> 
> Pitt denies the allegations, explaining through a friend that “he takes the matter very seriously and says he did not commit any abuse of his children.” According to NBC News, Jolie’s accusations triggered a “routine” investigation of Pitt by the Los Angeles Department of Children and Family Services, during which time he’s unable to visit his kids.
> 
> Rachel Ruttenberg, executive director of the Family Defense Center in Chicago, has seen this movie before. “It’s very commonplace for adults to use the child-welfare system against each other during their disputes with one another,” she says. “It’s unfortunate because the child-welfare system is not set up to properly handle those. It clogs the system, overloads investigators, and distracts them from true cases of child neglect and abuse.”
> 
> Sheila Boxley, CEO of the California-based Child Abuse Prevention Center, agrees with Ruttenberg: “It is not uncommon to have child-abuse reports at the time of divorce or separation.” And Boxley argues that such allegations nearly always get taken seriously because of the nature of the accusation.
> 
> Indeed, media outlets and experts have speculated that Jolie may have alleged the abuse in order to strengthen her demand for sole custody, when the California standard is shared parenting. “In the event Angelina continues to pursue litigation to gain custody of the children, the case worker’s report will surely come into play,” speculates New York divorce lawyer Neena Tankha.
> 
> Monica Mazzei Potter, a divorce lawyer in San Francisco, told USA Today that the allegations are likely to hurt Pitt when it comes to the couple’s divorce settlement.
> 
> “Any person going up against false allegations of abuse, even though you’re supposed to be innocent until proven guilty, you have an uphill battle of presenting evidence that it’s not true. So, yes, he’s in a weaker position,” Potter says.
> 
> Pitt may have an uphill battle in court now that an abuse allegation has been added to the mix, but what about the investigation itself? Obviously abuse of children is abhorrent and needs to be investigated, so why not have child welfare look into it? The answer is that those agencies are too often in the habit of finding parents guilty first and investigating later, and doing so on the basis of expansive definitions of abuse and neglect.
> 
> Parents get investigated for choices rather than for any harm they’ve caused — for allowing their children to walk outside unsupervised, for playing at the local playground without an adult present and for sitting safely unsupervised in cars, all when nothing has happened and no harm has come to the children.
> 
> Child-welfare officials call it neglect and remove children from their parents for obesity. Investigations are regularly pursued in cases of children who are allegedly neglected because they’re poor. When you define abuse and neglect to include poverty, a drunk father yelling at his wife with kids present easily qualifies as a serious offense.
> 
> “We need child-welfare reform,” Ruttenberg says, “so that adults can’t so easily [exploit] the system. Overreaching or vague allegations allow investigators and state actors to sweep in all sorts of parenting behaviors and decisions that should not have a place in the child-welfare system.”
> 
> It would also help if these agencies were made to be transparent about their processes, and balanced the need for privacy for their clients with greater sunshine about their values and mission.
> 
> The six Jolie-Pitt children deserve sympathy for the spectacularly public collapse of their family. But some good can result from this divorce nightmare if Jolie’s exploitation of the child-protection system exposes its failings and leads to necessary reform.


----------



## limom

wrong thread


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> Funny how people think they were never young and did or said stupid things that they regret when they're older.


Who thinks that?


----------



## Grande Latte

Whatever is happening in the adult world is adult business. It's just sad the kids can't see their father in the time being.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Who thinks that?



People in this forum. They keep bringing her past and make her like an evil person when in the last 12 years, there hasn't any negative thing reported about her.


----------



## Grace123

Can some of our Attorneys here weigh in on the NYP piece? It seems to me that there are quite a few statements or implications, made that could be sue-worthy, if not true. Such as the charitable foundations actually being tax shelters, that her "donation" of a million to the UN was actually a purchase of her position there, etc. Can some of you set me straight on this?


----------



## slowlikehoney

Grace123 said:


> Can some of our Attorneys here weigh in on the NYP piece? It seems to me that there are quite a few statements or implications, made that could be sue-worthy, if not true. Such as the charitable foundations actually being tax shelters, that her "donation" of a million to the UN was actually a purchase of her position there, etc. Can some of you set me straight on this?



I wonder about this too. That section made my eyebrows raise right up.


----------



## lilapot

I had a look at other sites (gossip sites) and majority of the posters seem to be on Team Angie so you guys shouldn't worry. It's probably just here on TPF that some people have expressed dislike towards her. Plus, you got all of TMZ. You'll be fine.


----------



## Grace123

lilapot said:


> I had a look at other sites (gossip sites) and majority of the posters seem to be on Team Angie so you guys shouldn't worry. It's probably just here on TPF that some people have expressed dislike towards her. Plus, you got all of TMZ. You'll be fine.



She's not doing too well on Dlisted but she's Queen of All There Is on Just Jared and Celebitchy. hahahahaha


----------



## lilapot

Grace123 said:


> She's not doing too well on Dlisted but she's Queen of All There Is on Just Jared and Celebitchy. hahahahaha



I haven't checked Dlisted but yes JJ and Celebitchy lol

But then again, people on Dlisted seem to hate everyone and everything.


----------



## limom

Well, well, well...
I see that Brad's new crisis team came out hard right off the bat.
I don't believe the allegations regarding the UN. 
She does not have the background to be hired in any type of managerial position.
As far as renting the Malibu place so quickly, it does not surprise me.
People with deep pocket can get anything delivered at a second notice..


----------



## Grace123

lilapot said:


> I haven't checked Dlisted but yes JJ and Celebitchy lol
> 
> But then again, people on Dlisted seem to hate everyone and everything.



Yeah they do! It's why I love to read there. LOL


----------



## lilapot

Grace123 said:


> Yeah they do! It's why I love to read there. LOL



Michael K is hilarious! Gotta love him!


----------



## bag-mania

*THE PRENUP IS CLEAR*
*Splitting Properties No Biggie ... But Kids Will Be*

*Brad Pitt* and *Angelina Jolie *are not going to have big financial issues, because they were only married for 2 years and they might have been expecting a divorce since day 1 ... 'cause they have a prenup spelling out exactly who gets what ... TMZ has learned.

Sources close to the couple tell us their prenuptial agreement is ironclad and details the specifics of their combined fortune ... a reported $400 mil.

Brangelina have 12 total properties together ... all of which they snatched up either before they were married or before they were even dating. 7 of those belong to Brad, 2 to Angie and 3 which they bought together prior to tying the knot in 2014.

It's unclear who exactly shelled out what for those 3 properties, which include a vineyard in France, a mansion in New Orleans and an apartment in NY ... but we're told the prenup makes divvying all that up simple. 

Rather than properties being an issue in the divorce, we're told CUSTODY of their kids will be where the war really plays out. 

As we reported ... Brad plans to fight for joint physical custody of their 6 children.
http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/26/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-ironclad-prenup-divorce/


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> People in this forum. They keep bringing her past and make her like an evil person when in the last 12 years, there hasn't any negative things reported about her.


Everyone has a right to an opinion.  We all have one.  I'll be honest, I brought up her past and I think she is deep down an evil-minded person.  And I'm sorry but there HAS been negative reports about her.  There's negative written about all celebrities, true or not.  This is a gossip column, we're not curing cancer or solving the refugee crisis.  We joke, get serious, guess at things,get mad, disagree.  That's the beauty of individuality..  No one here is acting like they never made any mistakes in life.  Except me.  I'm perfect.


----------



## Grace123

lilapot said:


> Michael K is hilarious! Gotta love him!



Yeah! The sarcasm is 2d to none! lol


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Everyone has a right to an opinion.  We all have one.  I'll be honest, I brought up her past and I think she is deep down an evil-minded person.  And I'm sorry but there HAS been negative reports about her.  There's negative written about all celebrities, true or not.  This is a gossip column, we're not curing cancer or solving the refugee crisis.  We joke, get serious, guess at things,get mad, disagree.  That's the beauty of individuality..  No one here is acting like they never made any mistakes in life.



I do agree that everyone has the right to express their opinion. I was just thinking out loud.
It's all good, Doll. [emoji257]


----------



## mkr

They have 12 homes and Angie is renting another.  I understand why, to "hide out" but DAYUM I never realized they lived that excessively.  They spent enough money to single-handedly house half the world's refugees.  That's an over-statement but imagine the good they could do with all that.


----------



## afsweet

what do you do with 12 properties? rent them out or let them sit empty?


----------



## limom

The castle in France is a working winnerie.
The rose out of the property is quite good.
their living expenses must be HUGE.


----------



## mkr

My sister just bought a home in the Washington DC area and she told me that the owner never lived in it.  He bought it for travelling to the DC area on business 2 years ago and never used it.  He was from another country but I don't know where.


----------



## vink

Grace123 said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/09/25/jolie-exposes-her-rebel-turned-saint-myth-by-trashing-pitt/



Whether it's true or not, this article speaks my mind. IMHO, she's always been crazy. I think this is just another ploy for her to get what she wants. 

And no. I don't care about Pitt. I'm not a fan. Never get the hype about him. 

I'm sad for the children. I wonder what's really going on in their household. I understand that children can be homeschooled. I understand that exposing your kids to the world can benefit them greatly coz they're a lot smarter and have better understanding towards things than we can imagine. But without basis structure, it'll be chaos. I'm not one to judge though. I can only hope they each find a high way to cope wit it .


----------



## slowlikehoney

mkr said:


> Everyone has a right to an opinion.  We all have one.  I'll be honest, I brought up her past and I think she is deep down an evil-minded person.  And I'm sorry but there HAS been negative reports about her.  There's negative written about all celebrities, true or not.  This is a gossip column, we're not curing cancer or solving the refugee crisis.  We joke, get serious, guess at things,get mad, disagree.  That's the beauty of individuality..  No one here is acting like they never made any mistakes in life.  Except me.  I'm perfect.



Yes. 
And there's no statute of limitations on bad/questionable behavior. It doesn't cancel itself out in relation to good deeds done. Relationships that were ruined are still ruined, and even if she's not solely to blame she played her part and she has to own her responsibilities in those actions. 
We've all recognized Angie's good deeds to some degree and she has done good things. No one is all good or all bad, though. And doing good for awhile doesn't mean she gets a free pass to be screwy now. 
I think this thread is much more enjoyable when we resist the urge to comment on other people in this thread and stick to talking about the actual subject of this thread.


----------



## GoGlam

limom said:


> The castle in France is a working winnerie.
> The rose out of the property is quite good.
> their living expenses must be HUGE.



Property taxes and staff alone!!! I am actually starting to feel they're not very liquid.  Just doing some rough calculations, and the fact that their net worth usually is calculated largely based off what they're paid (before taxes, etc) I cannot imagine how they can continue spending so much.


----------



## mkr

The NYP article was probably the clearest and least ridiculous out of all others posted here.  I gotta say I laughed when they said how many languages they knew and Angie said Vivienne wants to learn Arabic.  The writer said, "Vivienne is 8".

I've never tried to learn it but I heard it's one of the most difficult.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> The NYP article was probably the clearest and least ridiculous out of all others posted here.  I gotta say I laughed when they said how many languages they knew and Angie said Vivienne wants to learn Arabic.  The writer said, "Vivienne is 8".
> 
> I've never tried to learn it but I heard it's one of the most difficult.



In my personal experience as a polyglot, I have to say German is, lol.


----------



## Singra

According to the international language system if your first language is english Arabic has a difficulty rating of 3 (1 being the easiest, 3 being the most difficult). If you're a english language speaker dutch is supposedly the easiest and German has a difficulty rating of 2. I think they may refer to grammar, not necessarily pronunciation. I've seen that german is very popular within the online polyglot community perhaps because it require so much precision in pronunciation... you can't fake your way out of it.

I've heard people say Turkish is the most difficult followed by arabic, cantonese and japanese. It's all relative and each person is different.

But I'd like to know how many languages Jolie knows... forget about the kids... it's clearly her ideal.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> According to the international language system if your first language is english Arabic has a difficulty rating of 3 (1 being the easiest, 3 being the most difficult). If you're a english language speaker dutch is supposedly the easiest and German has a difficulty rating of 2. I think they may refer to grammar, not necessarily pronunciation. I've seen that german is very popular within the online polyglot community I think because it require so much precision... you can't fake your way out of it.
> 
> I've heard people say Turkish is the most difficult followed by arabic, cantonese and japanese. It's all relative and each person is different.
> 
> But I'd like to know how many languages Jolie knows... forget about the kids... it's clearly her ideal.



My mother tongue is based on Sanskrit grammar, and boy is it complex! The only difficulty I have with German is that it's markedly different grammatically to English, which is what I speak on a daily basis.


----------



## Singra

Yeah it's all relative to where you're coming from 


My mom speaks 5 languages (two romance languages and three germanic languages... including english) and she said german had the hardest grammar. Also even though my mom speaks 5 languages she doesn't naturally gravitate to learning a completely foreign language and doesn't find it easier.


----------



## Oryx816

Here are the rankings by the Foreign Service Institute (training for diplomatic corps) for the degree of difficulty for a native English speaker:

http://www.atlasandboots.com/foreign-service-institute-language-difficulty/

So, Japanese is the ultimate in difficulty for native speakers.  

I studied it for two years in college, and I can just barely survive when I am in Japan.  Sometimes, even though I get my point across I just KNOW I am bungling the grammar.  

I personally find Mandarin easier.  The reading and writing may be a bit of a challenge, but the grammar is easy as pie compared to Japanese.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> But I'd like to know how many languages Jolie knows... forget about the kids... it's clearly her ideal.



She knows French at least. I read an old article where it said Maddox liked to speak in French and the others had trouble with it except for Angelina.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> She knows French at least. I read an old article where it said Maddox liked to speak in French and the others had trouble with it except for Angelina.



Yeah, her mom was French too. Hopefully she taught Angie some.


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah, her mom was French too. Hopefully she taught Angie some.



That is a misconception.  Her mom was born and raised in the US.  Her dad was French Canadian.


----------



## Singra

^ Whoops never mind... wrote the stuff below before you posted.

Was her mom a french speaker? or was her DNA from France but she was actually an english speaking american/french canadian.

Not that it would reflect poorly on them... My mom was an immigrant who had to translate for her parents... she spoke one language at home, spoke another in the general environment and then was schooled in another. She learnt because she had no option... it's my general experience that if someone doesn't have a pressing need or isn't in a particular environment not much happens.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oryx816 said:


> That is a misconception.  Her mom was born and raised in the US.  Her dad was French Canadian.



Aaah I didn't know this, I thought she was French. *googles Marcheline Bertrand*


----------



## Oryx816

Singra said:


> ^ Whoops never mind... wrote the stuff below before you posted.
> 
> Was her mom a french speaker? or was her DNA from France but she was actually an english speaking american/french canadian.
> 
> Not that it would reflect poorly on them... My mom was an immigrant who had to translate for her parents... she spoke one language at home, spoke another in the general environment and then was schooled in another. She learnt because she had no option... it's my general experience that if someone doesn't have a pressing need or isn't in a particular environment not much happens.



It isn't a poor reflection, it makes sense.  People need to focus on the skills that are important for the environment or times they live in.  

I have never read anything about whether her mom spoke it or not, but I remember reading that Angelina and the kids were learning French together after her mom died, so I guess she didn't learn it growing up.


----------



## josieblime

J_L33 said:


> LOL. Good question: I see so much misogyny in the whole Brangelina story from Day 1.
> The stupid tabloids running dumb headlines like:
> -Angie stole Brad: No, Brad chose to be with her and not with Jennifer Aniston. He has his own brain.
> -Angie is crazy/histrionic/sociopath..and all the other arm-chair psychobabble  please show me your credentials before you diagnose someone.
> -They've been on the verge of breaking up since 2005: Seriously, EVERY frigging month it's always "Brad walks out on Angie" and "Angie is furious as Brad cheats" WTF?
> 
> Angie is still seen in the tabloids as the "other woman" even though she's been with Brad for 12 years and has children by him.
> 
> Question: Why don't you think she's innocent?
> Do you think that a person just wakes up one day feeling all resentful towards their partner and sets him up out of the blue?
> 
> Also, there are so many women out there who have hooked up with their partners and were the other women once, but people got over their transgressions very quickly: Natalie Portman, Leann Rimes, Claire Danes, Julia Roberts. Why the obsession with Brangelina? Why such a hatred towards Angie? Jealousy, that's why.




I'm not disputing the crux of your argument but people have hardly gotten over their feelings about Leann, Julia, and Claire. Hostility runs deep in their threads. Whether that is a result of misogyny or not is another matter.


----------



## Oryx816

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Aaah I didn't know this, I thought she was French. *googles Marcheline Bertrand*



Look up Marcia Lynne Bertrand.  Marcheline was just a name she used.


----------



## bag-mania

Oryx816 said:


> Look up Marcia Lynne Bertrand.  Marcheline was just a name she used.



I think we can see where Angelina gets her pretentiousness from.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't see this posted, apologies if it repeats:

 
* Brad Pitt Angelina's UN Ambitions ... UN-Safe For Our Kids!! *
*Angelina Jolie* is so obsessed with becoming the head of the United Nations ... it caused major marital issues with *Brad Pitt*.

Sources close to the couple tell us ... Brad became increasingly upset over Angelina's political ambitions ... we're told her dream is to become the top UN official ... she was never specific. Toward that end, we're told she has 2 political advisers and a "war room" to help with decisions and image.

Brad, we're told, was especially upset that Angelina had taken the kids to various war-torn countries, including Lebanon and Iraq. We're told Angelina would always make sure to bring a security team that was the best of the best on her trips ... but for Brad, it still wasn't enough.

We're told things got extremely tense when Brad and Angie argued over taking the kids to Syria to help rebuild the war torn country..

Our sources say Brad was always supportive of Jolie's solo charity work, but travels with the kids became a bone of contention for several years.

http://www.tmz.com/page/2/


----------



## sdkitty

J_L33 said:


> LOL. Good question: I see so much misogyny in the whole Brangelina story from Day 1.
> The stupid tabloids running dumb headlines like:
> -Angie stole Brad: No, Brad chose to be with her and not with Jennifer Aniston. He has his own brain.
> -Angie is crazy/histrionic/sociopath..and all the other arm-chair psychobabble  please show me your credentials before you diagnose someone.
> -They've been on the verge of breaking up since 2005: Seriously, EVERY frigging month it's always "Brad walks out on Angie" and "Angie is furious as Brad cheats" WTF?
> 
> Angie is still seen in the tabloids as the "other woman" even though she's been with Brad for 12 years and has children by him.
> 
> Question: Why don't you think she's innocent?
> Do you think that a person just wakes up one day feeling all resentful towards their partner and sets him up out of the blue?
> 
> Also, there are so many women out there who have hooked up with their partners and were the other women once, but people got over their transgressions very quickly: Natalie Portman, Leann Rimes, Claire Danes, Julia Roberts. Why the obsession with Brangelina? Why such a hatred towards Angie? Jealousy, that's why.


IDK - to the extent that I'm aware of these situations (Julia Roberts, Leann Rimes) I remember.  Maybe the public in general forgives and forgets to a degree but it doesn't just get erased.


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Yeah it's all relative to where you're coming from
> 
> My mom speaks 5 languages (two romance languages and three germanic languages... including english) and she said *german had the hardest grammar.* Also even though my mom speaks 5 languages she doesn't naturally gravitate to learning a completely foreign language and doesn't find it easier.


Well, as a native German speaker I find French way harder to grasp in terms of grammar. Subjonctif is a pain in the arse. But I admit if I weren't a nativer speaker German wouldn't be high on my list of languages to learn. English is definitely easier to learn.


Oryx816 said:


> Here are the rankings by the Foreign Service Institute (training for diplomatic corps) for the degree of difficulty for a native English speaker:
> 
> http://www.atlasandboots.com/foreign-service-institute-language-difficulty/
> 
> So, Japanese is the ultimate in difficulty for native speakers.
> 
> I studied it for two years in college, and I can just barely survive when I am in Japan.  Sometimes, even though I get my point across I just KNOW I am bungling the grammar.
> 
> *I personally find Mandarin easier. * The reading and writing may be a bit of a challenge, but the grammar is easy as pie compared to Japanese.


I heard Mandarin is so hard to learn because some words are pronounced the same way but the tone makes the difference in meaning. That would get me in a lot of trouble. Apart of course from learning a whole new alphabet, just like Arabic or the cyrillic alphabet.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Those divorce papers were filed with lightning speed. The alleged incident occurred Wednesday night and the papers were strategically filed one minute before the courts closed on Monday afternoon. If we are to actually believe she had no intention to divorce before the incident that's got to be some kind of record.


right....she obviously planned to file for divorce, hence the rental house.....so did he conveniently get drunk and abusive to help her make her case for full custody?


----------



## guccimamma

lilapot said:


> Why do people always assume the reason we don't like someone is because we're JEALOUS? I find it childish and stupid.



yes, whenever a woman calls out another woman...it is "jealousy"

that said, angelina is drop dead beautiful. we watched mr and mrs smith this weekend, and i just couldn't stop looking at her face.  she has a lot of things to be jealous about.  her life is so out of my realm that its not even worth having that emotion.

what she is doing is slimy.  he is the father of her kids for god's sake,  and certainly deserves better than this....even if he is a drunk.  i don't think he is,  but i guess that will come out as this goes on.


----------



## guccimamma

sdkitty said:


> right....she obviously planned to file for divorce, hence the rental house.....so did he conveniently get drunk and abusive to help her make her case for full custody?



maybe she told him in front of the kids that she was leaving, knowing it would set him off?  who knows.  the whole thing stinks.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Can some of our Attorneys here weigh in on the NYP piece? It seems to me that there are quite a few statements or implications, made that could be sue-worthy, if not true. Such as the charitable foundations actually being tax shelters, that her "donation" of a million to the UN was actually a purchase of her position there, etc. Can some of you set me straight on this?


I googled the reporter on that piece and found that Marc Jacobs had accused her of slander.....she wrote a scathing article about him....NY Post is not very credible IMO


----------



## Deco

Babydoll Chanel said:


> In my personal experience as a polyglot, I have to say German is, lol.


Ditto based on my personal experience.  the whole grammar, conjugation, sentence structures and even noun, gender/neuter and adjective conventions are like no other language i've learned.  Though I've heard Russian is bear as well.


----------



## BagBerry13

guccimamma said:


> *yes, whenever a woman calls out another woman...it is "jealousy"*
> 
> that said, angelina is drop dead beautiful. we watched mr and mrs smith this weekend, and i just couldn't stop looking at her face.  she has a lot of things to be jealous about.  her life is so out of my realm that its not even worth having that emotion.
> 
> what she is doing is slimy.  he is the father of her kids for god's sake,  and certainly deserves better than this....even if he is a drunk.  i don't think he is,  but i guess that will come out as this goes on.


Yeah, it's basically like this:


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> right....she obviously planned to file for divorce, hence the rental house.....so did he conveniently get drunk and abusive to help her make her case for full custody?



If she actually believed he was an out of control drunk with rage issues she would never have had the kids flying across the world with him. She doesn't think he is a threat to those kids.

It is a strategy to put herself on top, both in divorce court and in the court of public opinion.


----------



## BagBerry13

Decophile said:


> Ditto based on my personal experience.  the whole grammar, conjugation, sentence structures and even noun, gender/neuter and adjective conventions are like no other language i've learned.  Though I've heard Russian is bear as well.


Russian is worse! They've got six cases instead of German's four.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> According to the international language system if your first language is english Arabic has a difficulty rating of 3 (1 being the easiest, 3 being the most difficult). If you're a english language speaker dutch is supposedly the easiest and German has a difficulty rating of 2. I think they may refer to grammar, not necessarily pronunciation. I've seen that german is very popular within the online polyglot community perhaps because it require so much precision in pronunciation... you can't fake your way out of it.
> 
> I've heard people say Turkish is the most difficult followed by arabic, cantonese and japanese. It's all relative and each person is different.
> 
> But I'd like to know how many languages Jolie knows... forget about the kids... it's clearly her ideal.


I only speak English but I've known Thai people.  That language is difficult - lots of subtle inflections which can change what you're saying


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> If she actually believed he was an out of control drunk with rage issues she would never have had the kids flying across the world with him. She doesn't think he is a threat to those kids.
> 
> It is a strategy to put herself on top, both in divorce court and in the court of public opinion.


If that's the case - and I tend to agree - I think she's failed in the court of public opinion


----------



## guccimamma

those kids are prime kidnapping targets. brad is justified in being concerned about their travel to unstable locations.


----------



## guccimamma

Oryx816 said:


> Look up Marcia Lynne Bertrand.  Marcheline was just a name she used.





bag-mania said:


> I think we can see where Angelina gets her pretentiousness from.



oh, that's good.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> I googled the reporter on that piece and found that Marc Jacobs had accused her of slander.....she wrote a scathing article about him....NY Post is not very credible IMO



I don't doubt the NYP is unreliable but what about the tax records stuff? The way it was phrased in the article made it look dodger than it is but aren't tax records a matter of public record? (I don't actually know if this is true) That's one detail that wouldn't necessarily be completely false.

Not in any way saying they're doing anything illegal but if most of the money that was paid to them by magazines in exchange for photos of their children wasn't put into charity that is something I'd like to know. That one detail (i.e. this necessary evil is for a good cause) has been one of the lynchpins of the Brangelina brand. I get the argument for selling photos of your children if you're being persistently pursued by paps but it's a dangerous game to play because it ultimately feeds the beast... and there are very high profile celebs whose children you hardly see so it's seemingly possible to shield them.


----------



## Oryx816

BagBerry13 said:


> I heard Mandarin is so hard to learn because some words are pronounced the same way but the tone makes the difference in meaning. That would get me in a lot of trouble. Apart of course from learning a whole new alphabet, just like Arabic or the cyrillic alphabet.



Yes, tones are critical!
That reminded me of a Chinese tongue twister....马慢，妈妈骂马。It is pronounced as follows: ma (third tone) màn, mama (first tone) mà ma (third tone).  It means: the horse is slow, mother scolds the horse.  Lol!

I remember years ago a Chinese friend of mine was dating an American guy who tried to impress her mother by trying a little Mandarin when he met her, but wound up calling her a horse!    I always think of that story when I think of the tongue twister!


----------



## Deco

The great equalizer in language difficulty levels is youth.  Whether by structured studying or full environmental emersion/exposure, language is absorbed much more readily when you're a child.


----------



## Singra

Oryx816 said:


> Yes, tones are critical!
> That reminded me of a Chinese tongue twister....马慢，妈妈骂马。It is pronounced as follows: ma (third tone) màn, mama (first tone) mà ma (third tone).  It means: the horse is slow, mother scolds the horse.  Lol!
> 
> I remember years ago a Chinese friend of mine was dating an American guy who tried to impress her mother by trying a little Mandarin when he met her, but wound up calling her a horse!    I always think of that story when I think of the tongue twister!


 It's the worst when you only have a passing familiarity with a language and you're oblivious to the massive mistakes you're making.


----------



## BagBerry13

Decophile said:


> The great equalizer in language difficulty levels is youth.  Whether by structured studying or full environmental emersion/exposure, language is absorbed much more readily when you're a child.


True! That's why I'm always so jealous of children growing up bilingual due to their parents. Like Johnny Depp's kids or Sandra Bullock.


----------



## mundodabolsa

dangerouscurves said:


> People in this forum. They keep bringing her past and make her like an evil person when in the last 12 years, there hasn't any negative thing reported about her.



Except that if the internet is correct, 12 years ago Angelina was 29.  No wonder people can't just easily brush of her past behavior as stuff she did when she was young and stupid.  She wasn't young.  

If I relate Angelina back to myself, as you think people are doing, when I was 29 I had lived alone away from my parents for 12 years already. I was 8 years out of college and thus 8 years into my professional life.  Half of the people on this forum were probably already married with children, if not divorced by then.  The stupid things I did when I was young that I regret now were when I was 15 or 16.  Not 25 or 26 and definitely not nearly 30.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mundodabolsa said:


> Except that if the internet is correct, 12 years ago Angelina was 29.  No wonder people can't just easily brush of her past behavior as stuff she did when she was young and stupid.  She wasn't young.
> 
> If I relate Angelina back to myself, as you think people are doing, when I was 29 I had lived alone away from my parents for 12 years already. I was 8 years out of college and thus 8 years into my professional life.  Half of the people on this forum were probably already married with children, if not divorced by then.  The stupid things I did when I was young that I regret now were when I was 15 or 16.  Not 25 or 26 and definitely not nearly 30.



Buuuuut, better be late than never [emoji4].
I really think her trip to Cambodia to make Tomb Raider have changed her drastically. Her adopting Maddox confirms it for me. As she's stealing husbands/partners/bf, no one can steal them. It's all on the men. I don't approve it but we shouldn't blame it solely on Angie.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah, it's basically like this:


I don't support other women.  I support human beings.  Act a fool and you lose my support.


----------



## Singra

Didn't Jolie once say something like... she has no regrets and she doesn't apologize?


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> I only speak English but I've known Thai people.  That language is difficult - lots of subtle inflections which can change what you're saying



Yes!  Thai is a beast as well, not just the speaking but the abugida with over 40 letters!  There are many people here who speak it but don't read or write.  There is a great deal of discussion in academia making a push for the simplification of the written language, but I don't see it happening since it would only help the underclass.  

Oh, and to add to the confusion, there are no spaces between words (which is common in Asian languages) and no punctuation either!  I have a history of over twenty years with this country and I survive in speech, but I don't read or write at all!  I feel like I am getting too old for hunkering down and studying it, but I probably will study it formally at some point.  Sigh.  *adds another entry to bucket list*


----------



## mkr

GoGlam said:


> Property taxes and staff alone!!! I am actually starting to feel they're not very liquid.  Just doing some rough calculations, and the fact that their net worth usually is calculated largely based off what they're paid (before taxes, etc) I cannot imagine how they can continue spending so much.


I would imagine that Brad is worth a hell of a lot.  He should be worth 500 mil, he's made a TON of hit movies.  Angie not so much.  But she still had a few high gross ones.  They have probably lost touch with reality money-wise when you look at what they buy.

SCRATCH THAT!?!?!?(Hobbsy that's me supporting women?!?!) - I googled and Brad is only worth 240 mil.  That's a ton but that's low.  Depp is worth 400 mil.  Brad must have spent a lot of money, but then again he has 7 kids(I included his wife in my count hah)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Decophile said:


> The great equalizer in language difficulty levels is youth.  Whether by structured studying or full environmental emersion/exposure, language is absorbed much more readily when you're a child.



Yes it is. Besides my mother tongue, I also learned English as a third language in my childhood, and speak all of them far more fluently than I am managing with German. Your brain gets rusty, so to speak, in learning new languages the older you get, as you 'learn', whereas as a kid, you absorb and acquire.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

They buy houses like it's going out of style lol


----------



## Angel1988

I don't see how Angelina has bad mouthed Brad in any way honestly. Her words are that she want a divorce for "the health of her family", as in 'including Brad'. If she wanted to throw him under the bus, like everyone assumes, she would've said "for the health of the children".

I think saying what she said, she genuinely wants to help her 'family': her children and partner/father of her children Brad.

All the other 'news' articles are just rumors and has not been issued by Angelina.

I also don't see how she would control the media, as there are very few wholly positive articles about her and that's been the case for years. Even when articles talk about her humanitarian work, they are quick to point out that she flies private, that she has an army of military protection,….everything to diminish her efforts. Very rarely there are articles about exactly what project she funded, without any jabs towards her own finances.


----------



## Deco

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yes it is. Besides my mother tongue, I also learned English as a third language in my childhood, and speak all of them far more fluently than I am managing with German. Your brain gets rusty, so to speak, in learning new languages the older you get, as you 'learn', whereas as a kid, you absorb and acquire.


Like you, German was the last language I studied, so it royally kicked my a$$. There are many kinds of learnings that require a more mature, experienced brain to process and master.  Like philosophy or mathematics. Rustier brains do better with those.  But language likes the rust free young brain. My guess is that it has less to do with youth vs mature brain, and more to do with the process of learning languages carving and establishing pathways in your brain, so trying to rewrite or overwrite those pathways later in life is more challenging.  It's like accents.  Patterns of sounds and how your mouth and tongue shapes them become hardwired, which is why some people carry it with them, sometimes for life.  Even if they later learn other languages and speak them fluently and eloquently, some people never shed their original accent because it's been etched in.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah, it's basically like this:


was Scandal throwing shade at Taylor Swift here lol?


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> I would imagine that Brad is worth a hell of a lot.  He should be worth 500 mil, he's made a TON of hit movies.  Angie not so much.  But she still had a few high gross ones.  They have probably lost touch with reality money-wise when you look at what they buy.
> 
> SCRATCH THAT!?!?!?(Hobbsy that's me supporting women?!?!) - I googled and Brad is only worth 240 mil.  That's a ton but that's low.  Depp is worth 400 mil.  Brad must have spent a lot of money, but then again he has 7 kids(I included his wife in my count hah)


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I need all the support I can get!!!!!?!?


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> The great equalizer in language difficulty levels is youth.  Whether by structured studying or full environmental emersion/exposure, language is absorbed much more readily when you're a child.



Yes, as I just posted, now in my forties, it is more challenging to learn more languages....or my mind is full of grown up issues!  Lol!  



Singra said:


> It's the worst when you only have a passing familiarity with a language and you're oblivious to the massive mistakes you're making.



So true!  Generally though, around the world I find that people are very appreciative, patient and good natured as long as they see you are trying to communicate with them.  As I always tell my daughter, no one has ever learned languages, or anything else without making mistakes.  Without practice, you can never learn!  

This is a big hurdle to overcome for some people.  I see this with Burmese refugees.  When they try to teach me something in Burmese, I try it and sometimes they laugh because it was an awful attempt, but I roll with it.  However, when I am teaching them English, they are very worried about it sounding just right and some refuse to practice in front of the group, and then emerge later after practicing it alone so as not to lose face.  

This isn't unique to Burmese people, I gave the example because I am currently volunteering mostly with projects involving them, but I have seen the same phenomenon throughout Asia, the Middle East and Africa.  The fear of making a mistake particularly in front of a group of peers is very real.  Those who are least afraid of losing face or making mistakes are the ones who make the most progress.  In nearly twenty five years of working with refugees I have had exactly one, just one group of people for whom this was a non issue--a group of elderly Russian Jews.  Maybe it was their age or outlook on life, but they were extraordinary.

Now that I think of them and their dedication, I feel like I have been really lazy in tackling Thai.....


----------



## guccimamma

Brklynjuice87 said:


> They buy houses like it's going out of style lol



i would if i could.  that would be my vice.


----------



## Hobbsy

Leopards don't change their spots. One of my favorites.


----------



## Singra

Angel1988 said:


> I don't see how Angelina has bad mouthed Brad in any way honestly. Her words are that she want a divorce for "the health of her family", as in 'including Brad'. If she wanted to throw him under the bus, like everyone assumes, she would've said "for the health of the children".
> 
> I think saying what she said, she genuinely wants to help her 'family': her children and partner/father of her children Brad.
> 
> All the other 'news' articles are just rumors and has not been issued by Angelina.
> 
> *I also don't see how she would control the media, as there are very few wholly positive articles about her and that's been the case for years. Even when articles talk about her humanitarian work, they are quick to point out that she flies private, that she has an army of military protection,….everything to diminish her efforts. Very rarely there are articles about exactly what project she funded, without any jabs towards her own finances.*



It all depends what someone means by control but she's nor Pitt are babes in the woods when it comes to publicity. It takes time, effort, skill  and desire to maintain a certain profile for as long as they have. It's naive to think they don't feed the machine, it doesn't make them bad people, it makes them people who want to be in control of their image.






mkr said:


> I would imagine that Brad is worth a hell of a lot.  He should be worth 500 mil, he's made a TON of hit movies.  Angie not so much.  But she still had a few high gross ones.  They have probably lost touch with reality money-wise when you look at what they buy.
> 
> SCRATCH THAT!?!?!?(Hobbsy that's me supporting women?!?!) - I googled and Brad is only worth 240 mil.  That's a ton but that's low.  Depp is worth 400 mil.  Brad must have spent a lot of money, but then again he has 7 kids(I included his wife in my count hah)



Purely financially Pitt's never been a big box office draw... especially when you measure it relative to his fame and Pitt also seems to be the one with the more extravagant tastes... just going on how he lived prior to living with Jolie.


----------



## guccimamma

Singra said:


> Didn't Jolie once say something like... she has no regrets and she doesn't apologize?



my 17 year old loves to say that, and we tell him to stop being an a$$

angelina would probably call the FBI on us.


----------



## Deco

Angel1988 said:


> I don't see how Angelina has bad mouthed Brad in any way honestly. Her words are that she want a divorce for "the health of her family", as in 'including Brad'. If she wanted to throw him under the bus, like everyone assumes, she would've said "for the health of the children".
> 
> I think saying what she said, she genuinely wants to help her 'family': her children and partner/father of her children Brad.
> .


You make a good point.  This could be true, that she also has Brad's interest in mind, or at least her public statement about the reason for filing could have been carefully crafted to include Brad's well-being.  The reason why people may doubt her intentions is because she asked for full physical custody of 6 kids.    It's not inconceivable that circumstances warrant that she should have sole custody and Brad no custody, but the bar is placed very high for when that's justified.  It looks like her view of Brad as a dad went from 100 to 0 overnight, so it seems excessive and trumped up.  Which is all too common in a divorce scenario.  But these are all speculations since we have very little to go on.  Angie wouldn't be getting this much heat, and this thread would not be this active, if she had not asked for sole custody.  That's an act of full out war.


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> i would if i could.  that would be my vice.


Me too.  I don't even think of it as "buying" or "spending".  It's converting wealth from cash to another form of wealth, real estate.  $200k for a private plane ride, yeah, that's cash straight down the drain and nothing to show for it but one night's better sleep and opportunity for mayhem.  But real estate is still your money tied up in something with a significant resale value, and potential for appreciation.

I tell myself the same thing when I buy all them Balenciaga bags .  Not as convincing, though


----------



## legaldiva

I disagree slightly. Requesting sole custody up front can be for a number of legitimate and strategic reasons. It also gives the petitioner room to negotiate. I don't see it as an act of war at all


----------



## Angel1988

Decophile said:


> You make a good point.  This could be true, that she also has Brad's interest in mind, or at least her public statement about the reason for filing could have been carefully crafted to include Brad's well-being.  The reason why people may doubt her intentions is because she asked for full physical custody of 6 kids.    It's not inconceivable that circumstances warrant that she should have sole custody and Brad no custody, but the bar is placed very high for when that's justified.  It looks like her view of Brad as a dad went from 100 to 0 overnight, so it seems excessive and trumped up.  Which is all too common in a divorce scenario.  But these are all speculations since we have very little to go on.  Angie wouldn't be getting this much heat, and this thread would not be this active, if she had not asked for sole custody.  That's an act of full out war.



I don't think her opinion on Brad has necessarily changed over night, but if he really has serious substance abuse problems, he might not be himself completely. Perhaps, he has had these problems for years and as a result she has fallen out of love with him and also doesn't think he is up to joint physical custody if he doesn't have himself under control. She has also had mental troubles when she was younger, so I think, on one hand she can relate, but on the other, she knows how serious it can get.

And she didn't file for sole legal custody as well, which, if I am correct in this, means that Brad could see his children whenever he wants to.

It's perhaps a bad example, but when you look at Kourtney & Scott, she also has sole physical custody, yet Scott is seen with them all the time. And it's pretty clear that he has substance abuse problems I think….

Also, Angelina didn't ask for any child support, so that is a pretty strong sign that she doesn't completely ditches Brad!


----------



## zen1965

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, as a native German speaker I find French way harder to grasp in terms of grammar. Subjonctif is a pain in the arse. But I admit if I weren't a nativer speaker German wouldn't be high on my list of languages to learn. English is definitely easier to learn.
> 
> I heard *Mandarin* is so hard to learn because some words are pronounced the same way but the tone makes the difference in meaning. That would get me in a lot of trouble.* Apart of course from learning a whole new alphabet, just like Arabic or the cyrillic alphabe*t.



Mandarin is not an alphabetic language, it is a logographic writing system, which makes the written form much harder to master than an alphabetic language.



Oryx816 said:


> *Yes, as I just posted, now in my forties, it is more challenging to learn more languages....or my mind is full of grown up issues!  Lol!  *
> 
> (...)



Alas, so true!


----------



## Angel1988

Singra said:


> It all depends what someone means by control but she's nor Pitt are babes in the woods when it comes to publicity. It takes time, effort, skill  and desire to maintain a certain profile for as long as they have. It's naive to think they don't feed the machine, it doesn't make them bad people, it makes them people who want to be in control of their image.



I certainly think they control the paps, as in, they call them when it's opportune, otherwise, they prefer their privacy. But that's because the paps aren't their sole source of providing income, unlike certain other celebs…

They also have control of their interviews, but it's isn't always as strict as you would assume. I remember one watching an interview where Jolie was asked a question about why she doesn't feel guilty about spending millions on one hand and visiting refugees on the other. She was clearly taken aback by the question and didn't have a coherent response ready. If she had control of the questions, I really don't think that one would have been included.

And they definitely don't control the Daily Mail articles and everything….


----------



## tweegy

lilapot said:


> This thread didn't start with us declaring AJ evil. It always makes me SMH when people jump in getting angry (and cursing!) at everyone without backreading. This has been discussed since the news broke. People have exchanged notes and opinions. Some concluded that AJ is not a saint (so what?!), some remained neural while the rest still sided with her. We all differ in opinion and the world will be a better place if we all open our minds to that and embrace our differences than get riled up because we don't think/feel the way you do. These are celebrities- they decided to put their lives out there, leak stories for people to talk about, manipulate the media. It should not be taken too seriously to the point of fighting strangers online and risking a heart attack.
> 
> TBH, most of the arguments here are done with respect for the other. If you go elsewhere, you'll read worst. Some people out there can be so vile and judgmental. This happened to Amber Heard recently.



Girl so true. The day I get as heated as some on here get over Brangelina being called out is when I have to re-evaluate my problems in life ...



BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah, it's basically like this:



Yup, its acceptable apparently for angelina to be a homewrecker (more than once) cause its Only Brad's fault...I never understood that kind of logic... Its BOTH parties at fault....



mundodabolsa said:


> Except that if the internet is correct, 12 years ago Angelina was 29.  No wonder people can't just easily brush of her past behavior as stuff she did when she was young and stupid.  She wasn't young.
> 
> If I relate Angelina back to myself, as you think people are doing, when I was 29 I had lived alone away from my parents for 12 years already. I was 8 years out of college and thus 8 years into my professional life.  Half of the people on this forum were probably already married with children, if not divorced by then.  The stupid things I did when I was young that I regret now were when I was 15 or 16.  Not 25 or 26 and definitely not nearly 30.



Again with the logical posts..Very much agree. 



Singra said:


> Didn't Jolie once say something like... she has no regrets and she doesn't apologize?



Shh, dont talk truth lol!


----------



## bag-mania

Angel1988 said:


> I don't think her opinion on Brad has necessarily changed over night, but if he really has serious substance abuse problems, he might not be himself completely. Perhaps, he has had these problems for years and as a result she has fallen out of love with him and also doesn't think he is up to joint physical custody if he doesn't have himself under control. *She has also had mental troubles when she was younger, so I think, on one hand she can relate, but on the other, she knows how serious it can get.*



You are talking like she doesn't have mental troubles now. I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## mkr

I've seen clips where Angie just gushes at what a great parent Brad is. And not long ago. So did he lose it?  I said earlier that if his drug/drinking was an issue in the past then she should/would have done something about it a while ago. If she didn't shame on her.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> You are talking like she doesn't have mental troubles now. I wouldn't be so sure.


Exactly. Mental illness doesn't "go away." It's not like having the flu. Mental illnesses can be managed but it's always there.


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> Mandarin is not an alphabetic language, it is a logographic writing system, which makes the written form much harder to master than an alphabetic language.
> 
> 
> 
> Alas, so true!


English is imo the easiest language to master, imo.
I would not even attempt to learn mandarin at my advanced age lol.


----------



## limom

Hobbsy said:


> Exactly. Mental illness doesn't "go away." It's not like having the flu. Mental illnesses can be managed but it's always there.


It depends. Someone can suffer from situational depression once in their lifetime.
In her case, addiction and eating disorder are lifetime struggles.
Did she also disclose that she had personality disorder as well?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> I've seen clips where Angie just gushes at what a great parent Brad is. And not long ago. So did he lose it?  I said earlier that if his drug/drinking was an issue in the past then she should/would have done something about it a while ago. If she didn't shame on her.



Angie tells the media what Angie wants people to believe. Reality matters little when you are trying to control your media image.

One thing I think we've learned, when Angie is done with someone she is DONE. Brad has outstayed his usefulness and must now be purged.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Angie said it ain't nothing to cut a bytch off lol


----------



## limom

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Angie said it ain't nothing to cut a bytch off lol


Kinda down with this philosophy however she does not have the right to cut the kids from the father.


----------



## tweegy

Angie probably listening to Beyonce 'sorry' on repeat lmao!


----------



## Angel1988

bag-mania said:


> Angie tells the media what Angie wants people to believe. Reality matters little when you are trying to control your media image.
> 
> One thing I think we've learned, when Angie is done with someone she is DONE. Brad has outstayed his usefulness and must now be purged.



She is not even asking for financial support…

That doesn't sound like she wants to purge him, because it will be a lot more difficult for her to keep up with her lifestyle without Brad's salary…

If she suddenly hated him, she would also want to hurt him financially.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I don't even like Angelina nor have I thrown the feminist card out but y'all stay blaming her for everything and refuse to put any accountability on Brad. His people have confirmed he was drunk .....they confirmed he  lost his temper.....they confirmed he grabbed Maddox....they've only denied Brad hitting him.

And since people are picking apart Marion's statement maybe we should pick apart the statement given  to People how he didn't hit Maddox on the face....then where did he hit him if he did at all?

Some how Angelina is now responsible for Brad's possible substance abuse now.Shame on her for not sticking it out? Or that she recruited Maddox to set him up. She provoked him because she's unstable.

I have yet to read a story or see her side try to insinuate that he's a bad dad or that he's done this with the kids before. Her comments about him being a good dad aren't suddenly invalid. Maybe he just made a mistake like so many do when they're drunk and the custody she's requesting pushes him to get the help he might need and prevents another incident from happening until then. Angelina might be crazy but these theories being thrown out there are even more crazy than she is. 

It's weird that the same people who are using her past to accuse her of setting this up ignored Johnny's equally shady past to defend him.


----------



## bag-mania

Angel1988 said:


> She is not even asking for financial support…
> 
> That doesn't sound like she wants to purge him, because it will be a lot more difficult for her to keep up with her lifestyle without Brad's salary…
> 
> If she suddenly hated him, she would also want to hurt him financially.



They have what is being called an ironclad prenup. There isn't much she can do to him financially EXCEPT ask for child support. She may still do that later in the divorce process.


----------



## mkr

!?!!??!?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> !?!!??!?


Oh you got the thing Hobbsy got?!?!?!?!!?!?!

Oh no its contagious!


----------



## Lounorada

guccimamma said:


> my 17 year old loves to say that, and we tell him to stop being an a$$
> 
> angelina would probably call the FBI on us.


----------



## Hobbsy

limom said:


> It depends. Someone can suffer from situational depression once in their lifetime.
> In her case, addiction and eating disorder are lifetime struggles.
> Did she also disclose that she had personality disorder as well?


Situational depression is a direct result of a particular happening....a death...loss of a job, etc and generally lasts a few months only.
Jolie has said herself she has suffered bouts of depression and was a cutter. 
She has a mental illness. Nothing to be ashamed of, millions of people have mental illnesses.


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> Oh you got the thing Hobbsy got?!?!?!?!!?!?!
> 
> Oh no its contagious!


[emoji23][emoji41][emoji56]


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> !?!!??!?


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Oh you got the thing Hobbsy got?!?!?!?!!?!?!
> 
> Oh no its contagious!


----------



## limom

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I don't even like Angelina nor have I thrown the feminist card out but y'all stay blaming her for everything and refuse to put any accountability on Brad. His people have confirmed he was drunk .....they confirmed he  lost his temper.....they confirmed he grabbed Maddox....they've only denied Brad hitting him.
> 
> And since people are picking apart Marion's statement maybe we should pick apart the statement given  to People how he didn't hit Maddox on the face....then where did he hit him if he did at all?
> 
> Some how Angelina is now responsible for Brad's possible substance abuse now.Shame on her for not sticking it out? Or that she recruited Maddox to set him up. She provoked him because she's unstable.
> 
> I have yet to read a story or see her side try to insinuate that he's a bad dad or that he's done this with the kids before. Her comments about him being a good dad aren't suddenly invalid. Maybe he just made a mistake like so many do when they're drunk and the custody she's requesting pushes him to get the help he might need and prevents another incident from happening until then. Angelina might be crazy but these theories being thrown out there are even more crazy than she is.
> 
> It's weird that the same people who are using her past to accuse her of setting this up ignored Johnny's equally shady past to defend him.


She implied that he was an unfit father by disclosing the reason behind her divorce.


----------



## bag-mania

Now I've been thinking about child support. Any lawyers here? Since she didn't ask for it at the time the divorce papers were filed, can she go back and ask for it later?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Angie tells the media what Angie wants people to believe. Reality matters little when you are trying to control your media image.
> 
> One thing I think we've learned, when Angie is done with someone she is DONE. Brad has outstayed his usefulness and must now be purged.


wonder what her ex husbands would have to say about that?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> Now I've been thinking about child support. Any lawyers here? Since she didn't ask for it at the time the divorce papers were filed, can she go back and ask for it later?



Child support is mandatory in a lot of states.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> wonder what her ex husbands would have to say about that?



Considering Billy Bob's been married six times I'd say it's a philosophy he shares.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Considering Billy Bob's been married six times I'd say it's a philosophy he shares.


yes, and they way he left Laura Dern was particularly cruel


----------



## dangerouscurves

German is difficult at first but once you get the hang of it it's easier. But it's easier for me to learn French than German. English is easy but it has many tenses and you have to use them all for different situations. Indonesian is my second language. Easy to learn for foreigners but they'll never master it, especially the formal grammar. My mother tongue, though, I've forgotten a lot of it but I still understand it, is really pain in the azz and unfortunately there's no course for it.


----------



## gelbergirl

was Brad's "drinking" problem in the gossip pages before this?  I missed that.


----------



## mkr

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I don't even like Angelina nor have I thrown the feminist card out but y'all stay blaming her for everything and refuse to put any accountability on Brad. His people have confirmed he was drunk .....they confirmed he  lost his temper.....they confirmed he grabbed Maddox....they've only denied Brad hitting him.
> 
> And since people are picking apart Marion's statement maybe we should pick apart the statement given  to People how he didn't hit Maddox on the face....then where did he hit him if he did at all?
> 
> Some how Angelina is now responsible for Brad's possible substance abuse now.Shame on her for not sticking it out? Or that she recruited Maddox to set him up. She provoked him because she's unstable.
> 
> I have yet to read a story or see her side try to insinuate that he's a bad dad or that he's done this with the kids before. Her comments about him being a good dad aren't suddenly invalid. Maybe he just made a mistake like so many do when they're drunk and the custody she's requesting pushes him to get the help he might need and prevents another incident from happening until then. Angelina might be crazy but these theories being thrown out there are even more crazy than she is.
> 
> It's weird that the same people who are using her past to accuse her of setting this up ignored Johnny's equally shady past to defend him.[/QUOT



There are so many contradicting statements here that I'm not sure where to start, and not sure I want to.  Hence the !?!?!?


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> Me too.  I don't even think of it as "buying" or "spending".  It's converting wealth from cash to another form of wealth, real estate.  $200k for a private plane ride, yeah, that's cash straight down the drain and nothing to show for it but one night's better sleep and opportunity for mayhem.  But real estate is still your money tied up in something with a significant resale value, and potential for appreciation.
> 
> I tell myself the same thing when I buy all them Balenciaga bags .  Not as convincing, though


Don't we all...


----------



## ForeverYoung87

mkr said:


> There are so many contradicting statements here that I'm not sure where to start, and not sure I want to.  Hence the !?!?!?


You're behind most of those crazy theories so idk where to begin with you either.


----------



## sdkitty

from The Daily Beast.  Not much new here but the last sentence re Marion is good news:






*REUTERS/ANDREAS RENTZ*

*BRUTAL*
*Angelina Blocks Brad as the Jolie-Pitt Divorce Descends Deeper Into Acrimony*
Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt have a fortune in the hundreds of millions of dollars—but, with an ‘iron-clad’ pre-nup in place, their divorce looks set to focus on custody of their six kids instead.



*TOM SYKES*
*09.26.16 2:09 AM ET*


It’s been a busy weekend of briefing and counter-briefing in the biggest celebrity divorce of the decade, with Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt stepping up their war of words as their separation threatens to become one of the most bitter custody disputes in Hollywood history.

The latest leaks report that Angelina, 41, has opted for a strategy of steely silence, blocking Brad’s phone number, making it impossible for him to call or text her, and that Brad, 52, is a weepy mess following Jolie’s bombshell divorce filing, and her team’s much-repeated and off-the-record allegations that Brad is a “bad dad” with anger-management issues exacerbated by a love of weed and alcohol.

“Angelina has blocked all incoming text messages and also Brad's numbers,” a source tells _Us Weekly_.


The source also told _Us Weekly_ that Angelina sought to leverage the impact of her case by catching Pitt unaware with her action: “Angelina filed the court papers a minute before the courts closed Monday night. [Brad] didn’t have a lawyer or anything.”

In other developments, there has also been confirmation that, unlike the Amber Heard-Johnny Depp split, financials are not going to be an issue in this divorce, as The Daily Beast reported last week.

The couple were in fact only married for two years and, as TMZ sensitively puts it, may have been “expecting” a divorce from “day one.” The site adds that the couple have an “iron-clad” pre-nuptial agreement, “spelling out exactly who gets what” from their reported $400m fortune.

“Brangelina have 12 total properties together... all of which they snatched up either before they were married or before they were even dating. Seven of those belong to Brad, two to Angie and three which they bought together prior to tying the knot in 2014,” TMZ says.

The battle looks set to focus instead on custody arrangements for their six children.

Jolie is seeking sole custody, with the assumption being that she is going to use the “bad dad” line to bolster her case. However, Pitt is not prepared to roll over on the issue.



_Us Weekly _also has more details on an alleged altercation between the couple that took place aboard a private jet as the family, including their six children (Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10 and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8), flew from Nice, France, to Burbank, California, on Sept. 14.

“[Pitt] got drunk and was fighting with Angie,” an insider told _Us_ of the incident. “Maddox stepped in to defend Angie and got in Brad’s face.”

It’s a good day, however, for French actress Marion Cotillard.

After her forceful denial on Instagram last week that she had been romantically involved with Pitt, she now appears to be out of the Jolie firing line, with sources briefing that there is no third party involved in the breakup.


----------



## mkr

legaldiva said:


> I disagree slightly. Requesting sole custody up front can be for a number of legitimate and strategic reasons. It also gives the petitioner room to negotiate. I don't see it as an act of war at all


The other party probably does.


----------



## mkr

Angel1988 said:


> I don't think her opinion on Brad has necessarily changed over night, but if he really has serious substance abuse problems, he might not be himself completely. Perhaps, he has had these problems for years and as a result she has fallen out of love with him and also doesn't think he is up to joint physical custody if he doesn't have himself under control. She has also had mental troubles when she was younger, so I think, on one hand she can relate, but on the other, she knows how serious it can get.
> 
> And she didn't file for sole legal custody as well, which, if I am correct in this, means that Brad could see his children whenever he wants to.
> 
> It's perhaps a bad example, but when you look at Kourtney & Scott, she also has sole physical custody, yet Scott is seen with them all the time. And it's pretty clear that he has substance abuse problems I think….
> 
> Also, Angelina didn't ask for any child support, so that is a pretty strong sign that she doesn't completely ditches Brad!


I think she said she is not asking for SPOUSAL support.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yes. I didn't see anything about child support. That's a given IMO.
A lot of articles are mistakenly saying she's asking for sole custody too. She's not. She's asking for joint legal and primary physical with visitation.


----------



## bag-mania

There have been several articles saying she has not asked for child support. Here is one of them.



> In her filing, Jolie does not ask for spousal or child support.
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/09/20/entertainment/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce-money-children/


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Ah, thanks! In the original statement it just said spousal support.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> There have been several articles saying she has not asked for child support. Here is one of them.


Good grief if they can't keep their stories straight how are we supposed to?


----------



## Singra

Lawdy... just read another article with more "sources"... one day I want to be a source, I'd make a great source, I'd be the most trusted source money can buy... and let me tell you I wouldn't come cheap.


----------



## slowlikehoney

mkr said:


> There are so many contradicting statements here that I'm not sure where to start, and not sure I want to.  Hence the !?!?!?



What I don't understand is why it's necessary for all of us to say the same things or have the same feelings. We all have a different perspective. We're not asking everyone else to agree with and believe every single thing we say or feel. Are we?


----------



## BagBerry13

Singra said:


> Lawdy... just read another article with more "sources"... one day I want to be a source, I'd make a great source, I'd be the most trusted source money can buy... and let me tell you I wouldn't come cheap.


----------



## mkr

slowlikehoney said:


> What I don't understand is why it's necessary for all of us to say the same things or have the same feelings. We all have a different perspective. We're not asking everyone else to agree with and believe every single thing we say or feel. Are we?


I didn't say it was necessary for us to feel the same.  And no we don't have to agree.  You may have misread my meaning.


----------



## slowlikehoney

mkr said:


> I didn't say it was necessary for us to feel the same.  And no we don't have to agree.  You may have misread my meaning.



No. I agree. I was commiserating. [emoji6]


----------



## guccimamma

in 3 or 4 years, when they are ALL teenagers...she'll be begging for shared custody.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She'll probably just ignore them and let them run wild.


----------



## cdtracing

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions.  What I don't understand is why people get all bent out of shape & start trashing & cursing someone because they differ in opinion as some have done on this thread.  It's not personal, just someone's opinion that's different.  I have found in life there are 3 sides to a story....side A, side B, & somewhere in the middle is side C which is actually the truth.  With all the stories coming in with new sources every day, it's all a convoluted mess & it's going to drag out for quit a while.  Like I have said before, no one knows the complete story & this is all just speculation.  Some of what I have read does seem calculating but only Brad & Jolie know what is really going on behind the scenes.  Only time will tell how this all plays out but it's going to be one extremely ugly ride given what we've seen so far.  The true shame is 6 kids caught in the middle of it all.


----------



## JetSetGo!

*Hey guys, let's remember this is all commentary on people we don't know – and don't have enough real insight to speak to with certainty. 
There's no reason to attack each other. See something you don't like? Ignore and move on. *


----------



## tweegy

slowlikehoney said:


> What I don't understand is why it's necessary for all of us to say the same things or have the same feelings. We all have a different perspective. We're not asking everyone else to agree with and believe every single thing we say or feel. Are we?


I could be wrong, but I think it was in reference of the contradictions coming from one person in a post. Not that everyone says something contradictory.



guccimamma said:


> in 3 or 4 years, when they are ALL teenagers...she'll be begging for shared custody.


Nah, Its not like Angelina cant afford help.


----------



## mkr

slowlikehoney said:


> No. I agree. I was commiserating. [emoji6]


Oh my bad, I don't get out much.


----------



## peppermintpatty

When Angelina asks for sole physical custody and joint legal custody, that is indeed wanting to have almost complete control. It does not mean that Brad can see the kids when he wants. He has visitation- period. Joint legal custody would mean that he has a right to have equal say in medical issues, mental health issues, and the other "legal matters".
I don't live in California, and I sure as heck wish I didn't know all that I do know! In my state when there is CPS involved due to an accusation of abuse, my child was allowed to keep the children for a month while CPS did their investigation. The other parent's other children were not allowed to live with their parent. So all children were removed. All of them were not my child's children. The other parent was allowed supervised visitation for that month. I am hoping I am correct on this part, CPS had 1 month to decide what they were going to determine. Go back to the original custodial agreement set by a judge or they would have gone to foster care. Had they ruled for foster care, family such as grandparents, aunts, and uncles would have to have a home study that can take up to a year before they could be the foster parent. That also included my child. Even though my child had rights as determined by a judges ruling, the kids would have been wards of the State and they would have complete say.
I say all of this, because I don't believe it matters if they are famous. This is a big deal- for both parents. The stakes are incredibly high if California's laws are at all like my states. You can not know until you are in the midst of this nightmare what can happen. Over that month my child had to have people come into their home so CPS could talk to the kids. My child had to report to the caseworker. It was the other parent who the investigation was about. It most certainly affected that parent much much more, but my child was involved too. There was no investigation for my child.
Those poor kids. Because of Brad's actions, things could happen that could greatly impact their lives. Believe me, if you are investigated once you better be darn sure you aren't a second time.
It is very possible Angie went for full physical custody in hopes nothing would happen to have the kids taken from both of them. I don't know, it's hard for me to believe that a caseworker would be thrilled about her parenting style either. Brad better go to rehab or clean himself up. Do I think he is a child abuser, not really. I think when each parent has parenting styles that are completely opposite, there is going to be a problem. However, when someone is reporting you- it can't have been good. For any of their kids.
Ideally they will go to couples counseling whether they ever reconcile or not. To co parent effectively. I hope they get the kids counseling too!


----------



## slowlikehoney

mkr said:


> Oh my bad, I don't get out much.



Me either... [emoji57][emoji8]


----------



## keodi

Grace123 said:


> http://nypost.com/2016/09/25/jolie-exposes-her-rebel-turned-saint-myth-by-trashing-pitt/


That was a very very interesting article!


----------



## bag-mania

Thank goodness Angelina isn't going to let a little thing like a divorce and raising six kids alone interfere with her foray into the world of academia.


*Angelina Jolie Still Set to Teach at the London School of Economics in 2017*

Angelina Jolie remains on track to join the faculty of the London School of Economics.

Jolie, who filed for divorce last week from Brad Pitt after two years of marriage and 12 years together, is still set to come aboard as a visiting professor for a new masters' program focused on women, peace and security, PEOPLE has confirmed, and she'll begin teaching there in 2017.

"She is going to be a visiting professor next year, 2017," a spokesperson for LSE tells PEOPLE. "The post starts in September 2017."

The program begins accepting applications this fall.

In May, the esteemed academic institution announced that Jolie was one of four visiting professors appointed to the program, which is housed at the school's Centre for Women, Peace and Security and is "dedicated to developing strategies to promote gender equality and enhance women's economic, social and political participation and security," the school said in a statement.

As a visiting professor, Jolie is expected to give guest lectures, participate in workshop and public events, and continue research on projects.

The school's Centre for Women, Peace and Security was launched in February 2015 by Jolie and Britain's former foreign secretary William Hague, who had both co-founded the Preventing Sexual Violence in Conflict Initiative.

Hague will serve as a visiting professor alongside Jolie in the program, which is also expected to be taught at the Georgetown Institute for Women, Peace and Security in the U.S.

Jolie, 41, has been at the center of intense public attention after she filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, on Sept. 19. She is seeking sole physical custody of the couple's six children: Maddox, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-visiting-professor-london-school-of-economics-2017


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Why would her divorce impact her teaching?


----------



## guccimamma

did she graduate from high school?


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Why would her divorce impact her teaching?


I didn't get that impression from reading the article.  What am I missing?


----------



## gelbergirl

guccimamma said:


> did she graduate from high school?



GED


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mkr said:


> I didn't get that impression from reading the article.  What am I missing?



It seemed like they were confirming that she would still be teaching even though she was getting divorced as if the divorce called into question whether she would or not.


----------



## Deco

legaldiva said:


> I disagree slightly. Requesting sole custody up front can be for a number of legitimate and strategic reasons. It also gives the petitioner room to negotiate. I don't see it as an act of war at all


There are lots of strategies that are legally legitimate and standard, even necessary lest you face a malpractice claim, but that doesn't make them right or legitimate from a personal perspective .  I think using access to children as a bargaining chip is pretty reprehensible, but probably common.    Asking for sole custody is both legally and personally legitimate if the other parent is truly believed to be unfit, or waives their right to joint custody and couldn't care less.  If so, it's not just a  strategy but an important legitimately sought or uncontested term of settlement.  It's not a means to another end, it's an end in itself.  Short of that, asking for sole custody as a strategy brings the kids into the ugliness and escalates hostility.  

Also, given that the vast majority of divorced people have dealt with custody battles just once in their life, they wouldn't know what's legitimate or good strategy.  If they're on the receiving end of it, they'll probably think it's an incendiary move, until their attorney tells them, "nah, this is routine, don't take it personally. [though it will cost you $---- more and ----- more months to fight this additional battle...]."   

I would consider it an act of war if my partner requests full custody.  I can and have split from a partner without drama or nastiness, and not because the split wasn't devastating or fraught with grief and anger.  But if my partner asks for sole custody for any reason other than because he found me passed out with a needle in my arm (or something of that gravity), it'll be DEFCON 1.


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Lol at her teaching economics lol. She tries so hard bless her heart


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Thank goodness Angelina isn't going to let a little thing like a divorce and raising six kids alone interfere with her foray into the world of academia.
> 
> 
> *Angelina Jolie Still Set to Teach at the London School of Economics in 2017*
> 
> Angelina Jolie remains on track to join the faculty of the London School of Economics.
> 
> Jolie, who filed for divorce last week from Brad Pitt after two years of marriage and 12 years together, is still set to come aboard as a visiting professor for a new masters' program focused on women, peace and security, PEOPLE has confirmed, and she'll begin teaching there in 2017.
> 
> "She is going to be a visiting professor next year, 2017," a spokesperson for LSE tells PEOPLE. "The post starts in September 2017."
> 
> The program begins accepting applications this fall.
> 
> In May, the esteemed academic institution announced that Jolie was one of four visiting professors appointed to the program, which is housed at the school's Centre for Women, Peace and Security and is "dedicated to developing strategies to promote gender equality and enhance women's economic, social and political participation and security," the school said in a statement.
> 
> As a visiting professor, Jolie is expected to give guest lectures, participate in workshop and public events, and continue research on projects.
> 
> The school's Centre for Women, Peace and Security was launched in February 2015 by Jolie and Britain's former foreign secretary William Hague, who had both co-founded the Preventing Sexual Violence in Conflict Initiative.
> 
> Hague will serve as a visiting professor alongside Jolie in the program, which is also expected to be taught at the Georgetown Institute for Women, Peace and Security in the U.S.
> 
> Jolie, 41, has been at the center of intense public attention after she filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, on Sept. 19. She is seeking sole physical custody of the couple's six children: Maddox, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-visiting-professor-london-school-of-economics-2017



Hmmm....at what point does her own academic record meet the criteria for being a visiting "professor" or is this something that such an "esteemed academic institution" doesn't care about.  I always thought that in order to teach, one has to meet a certain academic requirement & have the certificates, degrees, ect in order to do so.  Hmmmmmm.........Just another questionable aspect of this whole mess.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She's not actually teaching in the conventional sense. It's mainly a publicity position.


----------



## guccimamma

didn't bethany frankel teach at the learning annex? 

how did angelina skip to the london school of economics?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Colleges need press coverage and money.


----------



## cdtracing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ She's not actually teaching in the conventional sense. It's mainly a publicity position.



If it's a publicity position, she should not be called a professor. JMO   It's not like she's an expert on economics or women's studies.  She can speak about her experiences & what she sees in refugee camps or in some of the war torn countries she visits but that's about it.  I just don't see her as a lecturer or a professor, a celebrity speaker, but not an academic.  If all she will be is a celebrity speaker, call it what it is instead of giving the elevated position of professor.


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> in 3 or 4 years, when they are ALL teenagers...she'll be begging for shared custody.


I'm detecting a theme in your posts  ....


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> I'm detecting a theme in your posts  ....


----------



## bag-mania

It's just a gimmick to increase enrollment. People sometimes like to pretend colleges and universities are above using ploys like this but then you see they really aren't. They are a business like any other. Whatever it takes to make money.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cdtracing said:


> If it's a publicity position, she should not be called a professor. JMO   It's not like she's an expert on economics or women's studies.  She can speak about her experiences & what she sees in refugee camps or in some of the war torn countries she visits but that's about it.  I just don't see her as a lecturer or a professor, a celebrity speaker, but not an academic.  If all she will be is a celebrity speaker, call it what it is instead of giving the elevated position of professor.



Yeah I imagine real professors are not too keen on her being publicly lauded as a professor. Academics are notoriously supercilious and my personal experience has supported that stereotype. Particularly at a place like the London School of Economics.


----------



## Chagall

guccimamma said:


> didn't bethany frankel teach at the learning annex?
> 
> how did angelina skip to the london school of economics?


There doesn't seem to be any stoping our girl!


----------



## Florasun

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Yeah I imagine real professors are not too keen on her being publicly lauded as a professor. Academics are notoriously supercilious and my personal experience has supported that stereotype. Particularly at a place like the London School of Economics.



It reminds me of that quote "academic politics are the most vicious and bitter because the stakes are so low". I really liked most of my profs, so I hope the saying isn't true!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

Those kids are going to need therapy


----------



## guccimamma

Decophile said:


> I'm detecting a theme in your posts  ....



yes, there is.  i didn't grow up with brothers,  had no idea what havoc teenage boys can bring.


----------



## Oryx816

I will always remember the morning when I woke up and found out that entertainers, who at one time were court jesters were now meeting with world leaders as equals and teaching at LSE.


----------



## mkr

Has she taken any classes to educate herself enough to not come off as fluff?


----------



## tweegy

Brklynjuice87 said:


> Those kids are going to need therapy


More so now with this Divorce...


----------



## BagBerry13

gelbergirl said:


> GED


Wow! Not even an high school diploma?


cdtracing said:


> Hmmm....at what point does her own academic record meet the criteria for being a visiting "professor" or is this something that such an "esteemed academic institution" doesn't care about.  I always thought that in order to teach, one has to meet a certain academic requirement & have the certificates, degrees, ect in order to do so.  Hmmmmmm.........Just another questionable aspect of this whole mess.


I thought the same. I've got an actual university degree and wouldn't consider teaching without any further knowledge in the field. But I guess visiting numerous refugee camps and being a woman qualifies her enough.


----------



## BagBerry13

Oryx816 said:


> I will always remember the morning when I woke up and found out that entertainers, who at one time were court jesters were now meeting with world leaders as equals and teaching at LSE.


True! If you think about that at one point in medieval times the profession of an actor was equally shameful as that of a prostitute, I have to say they've come far.


----------



## cdtracing

BagBerry13 said:


> Wow! Not even an high school diploma?
> 
> I thought the same. I've got an actual university degree and wouldn't consider teaching without any further knowledge in the field. But I guess visiting numerous refugee camps and being a woman qualifies her enough.



I have 2 college bachelor's degrees & wouldn't consider teaching without at least getting my Master's.  I wouldn't consider teaching or lecturing at a college or university without having a PhD.  That's just me but it seems that educational requirements & credentials no longer come into play in our society where celebrities are exalted & admired above those in real academia.


----------



## BagBerry13

Well, look at the statement of Naomi and Liev. This is how you announce your separation with good intentions and keeping your kids in mind.


----------



## J_L33

bag-mania said:


> I think we can see where Angelina gets her pretentiousness from.


You're insulting a DEAD woman *smh*.


----------



## vink

BagBerry13 said:


> True! If you think about that at one point in medieval times the profession of an actor was equally shameful as that of a prostitute, I have to say they've come far.



Well, I don't want to start the fire or talk down anyone, but actually, prostitute used to be highly respectable in some ancient cultures, especially those that worked closer the gods and goddesses. Also, in some ancient cultures, if you didn't have any prostitutes in town, it was considered a shame coz it meant your town wasn't "rich" and prosper enough to have one. There were "high class" ones and those that were lower. 

In some tribes, they don't call them prostitutes, they called them "the sex ed teacher". And they teach young boys how to do the deed. And when the single man wants to do it, they go find them so they don't take it out on other members of the tribe. 

Please don't ask me how I know it. I happened to stumble on these books long time ago.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

You don't necessarily have to have a degree to be a professor. There are accomplished independent scholars. But they are involved in, you know, scholarship...


----------



## BagBerry13

vink said:


> Well, I don't want to start the fire or talk down anyone, but actually, prostitute used to be highly respectable in some ancient cultures, especially those that worked closer the gods and goddesses. Also, in some ancient cultures, if you didn't have any prostitutes in town, it was considered a shame coz it meant your town wasn't "rich" and prosper enough to have one. There were "high class" ones and those that were lower.
> 
> In some tribes, they don't call them prostitutes, they called them "the sex ed teacher". And they teach young boys how to do the deed. And when the single man wants to do it, they go find them so they don't take it out on other members of the tribe.
> 
> Please don't ask me how I know it. I happened to stumble on these books long time ago.


Yeah but I was talking about European medieval times. Never heard of them being highly respectable in my history lessons.


----------



## vink

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but I was talking about European medieval times. Never heard of them being highly respectable in my history lessons.



Oh.... I may have missed a word.  If you're talking about that period, maybe not so much, unless it's one playing for the power. Maybe.


----------



## guccimamma

BagBerry13 said:


> I thought the same. I've got an actual university degree and wouldn't consider teaching without any further knowledge in the field. But I guess visiting numerous refugee camps and being a woman qualifies her enough.



people raise/donate vast sums of money/awareness for cancer every day....doesn't make them qualified to teach at a medical school.


----------



## Hobbsy

J_L33 said:


> You're insulting a DEAD woman *smh*.


Is that against the rules???!!??


----------



## vink

In certain subject that is hard to quantify, sometimes, perceived experience does count. I had an economics major so... 

I'm not familiar with how LSE works, but maybe since she will be there on a contract, "teaching" regularly, so they decide to give her title instead of just calling her speaker or lecturer? Or maybe these papers just glorify her title? 

I agree that degree should not be a requirement for you to teach in some subjects, but it's easier for the institution to hire you based on your academic background. Some people outside the school can know far better than a professor sitting at his desk for years refusing changes or trying it out.


----------



## bag-mania

J_L33 said:


> You're insulting a DEAD woman *smh*.



Oh please. Are we to pretend that anyone who has died never had any flaws now?


----------



## BagBerry13

vink said:


> In certain subject that is hard to quantify, sometimes, perceived experience does count. I had an economics major so...
> 
> I'm not familiar with how LSE works, but maybe since she will be there on a contract, "teaching" regularly, so they decide to give her title instead of just calling her speaker or lecturer? Or maybe these papers just glorify her title?
> 
> I agree that degree should not be a requirement for you to teach in some subjects, but it's easier for the institution to hire you based on your academic background. Some people outside the school can know far better than a professor sitting at his desk for years refusing changes or trying it out.


This woman doesn't even have a high school diploma. She didn't even manage to finish regular school and now she wants to teach higher education?!??!?! WTF?!?!!? I would want my tuition back. Stat!


----------



## vink

BagBerry13 said:


> This woman doesn't even have a high school diploma. She didn't even manage to finish regular school and now she wants to teach higher education?!??!?! WTF?!?!!? I would want my tuition back. Stat!



She's not teaching on how to read or write or anything measurable. I don't know about other majors, but in economics, there're classes that's not all about models and calculation. We talk about policies and what it's out there at the field. And how changing can make it better, by the book and the effect in real life. With all things she portrays the world to see, she's qualified.


----------



## Hobbsy

J_L33 said:


> You're insulting a DEAD woman *smh*.


I read TPF bylaws and fine print, I think we're ok?!?!


----------



## BagBerry13

No matter what she's teaching she's teaching at a UNIVERSITY. They should have a certain standard. And apart from not being qualified, what kind of example does that give to future generations? The children she's so concerned about. You don't need a high school diploma to get a well-paid job as a "professor" at a university?!


----------



## imgg

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, look at the statement of Naomi and Liev. This is how you announce your separation with good intentions and keeping your kids in mind.


Awe, I didn't know they separated.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ She's not being paid and she's not actually teaching classes.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^So what is she actually doing there?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Essentially nothing. It's all for the publicity. She'll give a couple speeches and make appearances at program events.


----------



## bag-mania

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^So what is she actually doing there?



As near as I can tell she's being used as bait to lure in students who wish to pay for the privilege of being able to tell their friends "I'm taking Angelina Jolie's class".

I'm assuming they will pay because I don't think Angelina Jolie would be doing this for free. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken.


----------



## BagBerry13

I too think she gets paid. She has six mouths to feed. Or maybe her big heart goes beyond her humanitarian work and she gives her wisdom to students for free.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> As near as I can tell she's being used as bait to lure in students who wish to pay for the privilege of being able to tell their friends "I'm taking Angelina Jolie's class".
> 
> I'm assuming they will pay because I don't think Angelina Jolie would be doing this for free. Someone correct me if I'm mistaken.



The positions are unpaid. She's doing this because she wants people to take her seriously. And she doesn't have to do much of anything but lend her name. The school gets the press and she looks good. She's spent years trying to cultivate a new image as some sort of intellectual humanitarian.


----------



## cdtracing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> You don't necessarily have to have a degree to be a professor. There are accomplished independent scholars. But they are involved in, you know, scholarship...



This is true but those individuals usually meet certain academic requirements & have studied extensively.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cdtracing said:


> This is true but those individuals usually meet certain academic requirements & have studied extensively.



That's what I meant by that last sentence. They may not have a degree but they've done independent research and writing.


----------



## BagBerry13

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The positions are unpaid. She's doing this because she wants people to take her seriously. And she doesn't have to do much of anything but lend her name. The school gets the press and she looks good. She's spent years *trying to cultivate a new image as some sort of intellectual humanitarian.*


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> The positions are unpaid. She's doing this because she wants people to take her seriously. And she doesn't have to do much of anything but lend her name. The school gets the press and she looks good. She's spent years trying to cultivate a new image as some sort of intellectual humanitarian.



The article said she was going to give guest lectures, participate in workshops, and continue research (whatever that means). It sounds like it's more than only a few days work.

I can't imagine any professor at that university respecting Jolie as a peer. But maybe they're more starstruck than I think.


----------



## mkr

I think people who are serious are going to scoff at her teaching them.  On the other hand, she may be able to fill the place with men lusting after her. Money.   Add her divorce drama, which has just started and will likely get even uglier, and the school may just not go through with having her there.


----------



## vink

Oh... my.... I know this maybe off-topic, but there're many cases that an individual, although, did not finish their high school, can be very very good at what they're doing. So good that people or a prestige institution will ask they to "teach" or "pass on" their observation and "knowledge" regarding that work they're doing. (And in part of the world where getting education is already hard enough in the older generation, this isn't unusual. I'm not saying this includes England. I'm saying that it's possible.) 

I'm not saying that Jolie has an extensive background on her humanitarian work coz my heart goes out to those unnamed workers in the background more. But TBH, her resume kind of fits the bill. 

And seriously, LSE is prestige in itself. It's number 4 in worldwide economic school ranking last year and is always in the top 5. I doubt they'll be the one panting after her. More in the opposite, I believe. From articles posted here, I'd better believe that because she help funded the school's new center so she get the position. 

And really, teaching some classes isn't hard when all you have to do is go out there, present the scenario and conditions, tell what happen in real life and the reason of that, and how you think it can be improved, then, open the class up for discussion. Or you can even discuss the policy and how it will impact the world. You're making me think about my time in those policy classes. Seriously, as long as you know what you're talking about, you'd be fine.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^So what is she actually doing there?


She's preparing for her role as Princess Diana and Mother Theresa duh.


----------



## vink

I wonder what'll be in her class though. Some people may love her for all her "works". Some people may judge her very harshly. Sure it can't be scripted all the time unless she'll just stand in front of the class and keep talking, then walk away after the bell rings. (I hate this kind of professors, but believe me I found a few.) 

In classes full of discussions, your gut will show. And it'll be very interesting how she'll conduct her teaching.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ From what I understand she's not going to have her own class. She's going to do guest lectures and public events. 
I think she's at least smart enough to know she couldn't design a curriculum and teach a course on her own.


----------



## vink

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ From what I understand she's not going to have her own class.



Really?!?!? Then, I don't see why she has to get the "professor" title. "Guest speaker" should be enough.

My opinion on her deal with the school regarding the funding of the new center gets stronger a bit now.


----------



## mkr

Why is she wanting to teach others when she doesn't even educate her own children?  Charity begins at home.  Just sayin'.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Why is she wanting to teach others when she doesn't even educate her own children?  Charity begins at home.  Just sayin'.



She's paying other people to teach her kids. That's helping the economy, so maybe that's what gives her the qualifications to give guest lectures on economics.


----------



## V0N1B2

vink said:


> *Really?!?!? *Then, I don't see why she has to get the "professor" title. "Guest speaker" should be enough.
> 
> My opinion on her deal with the school regarding the funding of the new center gets stronger a bit now.


Oh noes, doll 
You've caught Hobbsy's punctuation plague. We must find a vaccine.
I shall organize a telethon immediately. I watched a couple on TV so I feel I am genuinely qualified to do so.


----------



## Hobbsy

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh noes, doll [emoji14]anic:
> You've caught Hobbsy's punctuation plague. We must find a vaccine.
> I shall organize a telethon immediately. I watched a couple on TV so I feel I am genuinely qualified to do so.


I just wanted to contribute something meaningful??!!!??!


----------



## Singra

There's something so Hollywood about leaping from actress to director to visiting professor in such a relatively short period of time. Hollywood tells me that If I can dream it and I want it bad enough I can make it happen. The time and effort it takes to actually gather the relevant skills is secondary to the desire to self actuate. Glad to see what I've learnt in movies actually has real world application.


----------



## chowlover2

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^So what is she actually doing there?


Snagging Prince Andrew  while she hones her skills to be a Princess Diana & Mother Teresa!


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> Snagging Prince Andrew  while she hones her skills to be a Princess Diana & Mother Teresa!


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I can't imagine being a kid and not having stable roots. I mean they are not even in school. Do they have friends to play with? He has to be exhausting always moving


----------



## VickyB

mkr said:


> Why is she wanting to teach others when she doesn't even educate her own children?  Charity begins at home.  Just sayin'.



Yes! Do they have a posse of tutors on the payroll globe trotting with them????


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This thread though...


----------



## vink

Hobbsy said:


> I just wanted to contribute something meaningful??!!!??!



Oh... no. Don't you dare doubting yourself, especially in angry manner. You can be wrong, but you don't doubt it. Life goes on and you have to keep going.


----------



## chowlover2

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I can't imagine being a kid and not having stable roots. I mean they are not even in school. Do they have friends to play with? He has to be exhausting always moving



Agreed! Some gypsies live in one place longer than the Jolie-Pitt clan. The kids don't know what they are missing because that is all they know.


----------



## Grace123

BagBerry13 said:


> This woman doesn't even have a high school diploma. She didn't even manage to finish regular school and now she wants to teach higher education?!??!?! WTF?!?!!? I would want my tuition back. Stat!



Perhaps a small "donation" was made to the school?


----------



## Grace123

Also, I just can't help thinking that if AJ had gone about this divorce in a completely different manner, had filed quietly and not made the big stink about Brad, did the usual Hollywood spiel, things could've been settled more easily without so much negative attention to herself. Now the IRS is digging into their 'charities,' her UN work has become questionable, and all the gushing about Brad as a perfect father but now he's a child-abusing drunk addict, makes her look like the biggest hypocrite this side of the pond. I'm not even going to comment on the fate of the children because I think their fates were determined long ago and it's tragic.


----------



## BagBerry13

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I can't imagine being a kid and not having stable roots. I mean they are not even in school. *Do they have friends to play with?* He has to be exhausting always moving


They've got five siblings. Isn't that enough?


----------



## gelbergirl

BagBerry13 said:


> They've got five siblings. Isn't that enough?



I'm thinking they must have cousins and other kids from families that live in the neighborhoods of one of the 12 houses.
Although that wedding that Brnagelina had - while beautiful at that home in France, it was just the kids, no other family.


----------



## gelbergirl

BagBerry13 said:


> Wow! Not even an high school diploma?
> 
> .



I remember when she first won that Oscar for Girl Interrupted, I looked her education info up.
It said she was at Beverly Hills High School, then another, then dropped out but quickly got the GED.
Maybe it wasn't for her - at public school she felt uncomfortable.
I was kind if impressed that she did do the GED right then and there and did not float around without it.  Meaning, she finished.


----------



## tweegy

V0N1B2 said:


> Oh noes, doll
> You've caught Hobbsy's punctuation plague. We must find a vaccine.
> I shall organize a telethon immediately. I watched a couple on TV so I feel I am genuinely qualified to do so.


That's like 2 dolls infected?!?!?!?!?!

Oh Nooo


----------



## Hobbsy

BagBerry13 said:


> They've got five siblings. Isn't that enough?


I have 5 siblings and no, it wasn't enough. Different ages, ideas of what's fun.....a kid needs friends outside family.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gelbergirl said:


> I'm thinking they must have cousins and other kids from families that live in the neighborhoods of one of the 12 houses.
> Although that wedding that Brnagelina had - while beautiful at that home in France, it was just the kids, no other family.



Family was there, though. Pitt's parents and Jolie's brother, as well as some others.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Grace123 said:


> Also, I just can't help thinking that if AJ had gone about this divorce in a completely different manner, had filed quietly and not made the big stink about Brad, did the usual Hollywood spiel, things could've been settled more easily without so much negative attention to herself. Now the IRS is digging into their 'charities,' her UN work has become questionable, and all the gushing about Brad as a perfect father but now he's a child-abusing drunk addict, makes her look like the biggest hypocrite this side of the pond. I'm not even going to comment on the fate of the children because I think their fates were determined long ago and it's tragic.



And she really was doing well for awhile there... 
But she seems to me like someone who can't stand too much stability so that as soon as things start running too smoothly they feel compelled to blow it all up in some irrevocable way.


----------



## bag-mania

Brklynjuice87 said:


> I can't imagine being a kid and not having stable roots. I mean they are not even in school. Do they have friends to play with? He has to be exhausting always moving



I wonder how socialized they are. They have their siblings and I guess they get to know the adults brought in to teach them all those languages. But do they get out and interact with other people? It must be a very skewed worldview they have. On one side they live in incredible opulence and watch their parents blow through money like it's nothing. And on the other side their mother shows them the poorest of the poor who are struggling to survive. They don't appear to have much exposure to people living in between those extremes.


----------



## Swanky

Kids definitely need "normal" social interaction with various kids outside their family.  **IMO**


----------



## Grace123

slowlikehoney said:


> And she really was doing well for awhile there...
> But she seems to me like someone who can't stand too much stability so that as soon as things start running too smoothly they feel compelled to blow it all up in some irrevocable way.



Whoever she listened to about how to go about this, really did her harm. I wonder WHO could've been so blind???


----------



## slowlikehoney

Grace123 said:


> Whoever she listened to about how to go about this, really did her harm. I wonder WHO could've been so blind???



I'm guessing she didn't even ask for advice. And if anyone gave her any she ignored it. She has a good lawyer, but people don't always listen to their lawyers.


----------



## bag-mania

And this is what we've come to, a whole article devoted solely to Angelina having pizza delivered for the kids. At least we know she's feeding them.
*
Angelina Jolie treats her six kids to pizza as she is holed up at rented LA mansion in midst of Brad Pitt split... after shock 'custody war' is revealed*

Her split from Brad Pitt was announced less than a week ago.
And Angelina Jolie is clearly determined to keep their six children out of the dramatic divorce proceedings, after a huge pizza delivery was seen arriving at her rented LA mansion on Monday. 

The 41-year-old Mr And Mrs Smith star's pizza arrival comes shortly after it was revealed she has asked for sole physical custody in her divorce filing in what is set to be a battle between the pair.

Angelina is seeking joint legal custody but sole physical custody of the children she shares with Brad - Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

After the divorce announcement, the stunning star has upped sticks with her children and moved into a rented mansion in Los Angeles - where her pizza delivery was seen arriving. 

People magazine report the furnished five bedroom mansion is 'a very peaceful property and very kid-friendly', with a source saying that the home rents for $95,000 a month.

It appeared to be a bodyguard who headed out to grab the pizza, which seemed to allude to Angelina keeping herself to herself in her temporary digs. 

According to TMZ, the couple, who were only married for two years, have an iron-clad pre-nuptial agreement which makes dividing their $400m fortune simple.

The two also share 12 properties scattered around the world, though most were purchased before the two were together. Brad, 52, owns seven of those properties and Angelina has two while three were bought while they were dating but not yet married. 

The three properties the pair purchased while they were together include an apartment in New York City's Waldorf Astoria, a $6.5million mansion in the French Quarter of New Orleans and their French vineyard and estate Chateau Miraval, which they purchased for $60million. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shock-custody-war-revealed.html#ixzz4LSwqvzPO


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> And this is what we've come to, a whole article devoted solely to Angelina having pizza delivered for the kids. At least we know she's feeding them.
> *
> Angelina Jolie treats her six kids to pizza as she is holed up at rented LA mansion in midst of Brad Pitt split... after shock 'custody war' is revealed*
> 
> Her split from Brad Pitt was announced less than a week ago.
> And Angelina Jolie is clearly determined to keep their six children out of the dramatic divorce proceedings, after a huge pizza delivery was seen arriving at her rented LA mansion on Monday.
> 
> The 41-year-old Mr And Mrs Smith star's pizza arrival comes shortly after it was revealed she has asked for sole physical custody in her divorce filing in what is set to be a battle between the pair.
> 
> Angelina is seeking joint legal custody but sole physical custody of the children she shares with Brad - Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.
> 
> After the divorce announcement, the stunning star has upped sticks with her children and moved into a rented mansion in Los Angeles - where her pizza delivery was seen arriving.
> 
> People magazine report the furnished five bedroom mansion is 'a very peaceful property and very kid-friendly', with a source saying that the home rents for $95,000 a month.
> 
> It appeared to be a bodyguard who headed out to grab the pizza, which seemed to allude to Angelina keeping herself to herself in her temporary digs.
> 
> According to TMZ, the couple, who were only married for two years, have an iron-clad pre-nuptial agreement which makes dividing their $400m fortune simple.
> 
> The two also share 12 properties scattered around the world, though most were purchased before the two were together. Brad, 52, owns seven of those properties and Angelina has two while three were bought while they were dating but not yet married.
> 
> The three properties the pair purchased while they were together include an apartment in New York City's Waldorf Astoria, a $6.5million mansion in the French Quarter of New Orleans and their French vineyard and estate Chateau Miraval, which they purchased for $60million.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shock-custody-war-revealed.html#ixzz4LSwqvzPO
> View attachment 3477442


Exactly what kids need, to be "holed up" for over a week now, no contact with their father and either know whats going on and scared or wondering wth is going on!!?!?!


----------



## bag-mania

Hobbsy said:


> Exactly what kids need, to be "holed up" for over a week now, no contact with their father and either know whats going on and scared or wondering wth is going on!!?!?!



The isolation will make the brainwashing easier. You know that.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> The isolation will make the brainwashing easier. You know that.


As well as the pizza parties.  Maybe they'll forget about Dad if she spoils them rotten.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Hobbsy said:


> Exactly what kids need, to be "holed up" for over a week now, no contact with their father and either know whats going on and scared or wondering wth is going on!!?!?!



I'm really hoping that the "no contact whatsoever" is a rumor. I hope she's at least letting them talk to their dad.  
If not that would be too sad...


----------



## Cocolo

chowlover2 said:


> Snagging Prince Andrew  while she hones her skills to be a Princess Diana & Mother Teresa!



Doll, are you saying we have another Royal Wedding to Plan?  Hmmm, well I suppose I _can  _wipe the Kim & Kris H,  and Kim and Yeezy photos off the official Wedding tea cups.
_






_Should I have them redone using Angelina or Homewrecker under Angelina's picture?  I don't think either will fit.... maybe I go shorten it to_ Ho?_


----------



## bag-mania

slowlikehoney said:


> I'm really hoping that the "no contact whatsoever" is a rumor. I hope she's at least letting them talk to their dad.
> If not that would be too sad...



There are reports that she has blocked Brad's calls. She's not fooling around. "No Dad" may be the one disciplinary measure she is firm about.


----------



## mkr

Andrewlina


----------



## Oryx816

Cocolo said:


> Doll, are you saying we have another Royal Wedding to Plan?  Hmmm, well I suppose I _can  _wipe the Kim & Kris H,  and Kim and Yeezy photos off the official Wedding tea cups.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Should I have them redone using Angelina or Homewrecker under Angelina's picture?  I don't think either will fit.... maybe I go shorten it to_ Ho?_



[emoji23]. Welcome back Cocolo!


----------



## imgg

Angelina having primary custody would be a huge tragedy IMO for the children.   Having so many children seems like its for her sake, like the children are supposed to fix the hole inside her instead of doing what is best for them.  Children need stability.  Traveling all over to different countries regardless if it is doing good for others, it is only harming their children.  Brad obviously has flaws, but he seems like he would provide a more stable environment for the children.


----------



## slowlikehoney

bag-mania said:


> There are reports that she has blocked Brad's calls. She's not fooling around. "No Dad" may be the one disciplinary measure she is firm about.



Yeah. I saw that and I wouldn't be surprised at all, I'm just hoping against all odds that it's not true because I can't even imagine how upset I would be if someone kept me from even speaking to my kid for that long. Or how upset he would be. Ugh. I don't even like thinking about that...


----------



## mkr

Could it be he's not allowed to talk to them until after the investigation?


----------



## Brklynjuice87

BagBerry13 said:


> They've got five siblings. Isn't that enough?



No it's not


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> I have 5 siblings and no, it wasn't enough. Different ages, ideas of what's fun.....a kid needs friends outside family.





Swanky said:


> Kids definitely need "normal" social interaction with various kids outside their family.  **IMO**





Brklynjuice87 said:


> No it's not


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Maddox is fifteen. I'm sure he has a cell phone and is talking to his father if he wants. It's also probably not uncommon for them to go weeks without seeing their dad when they are traveling/filming.


----------



## Hobbsy

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Maddox is fifteen. I'm sure he has a cell phone and is talking to his father if he wants. It's also probably not uncommon for them to go weeks without seeing their dad when they are traveling/filming.


And if he has a cell phone he knows the $hit storm going on!


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> Could it be he's not allowed to talk to them until after the investigation?


We need a lawyer up in here!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Hobbsy said:


> And if he has a cell phone he knows the $hit storm going on!



I'm sure those kids know everything that goes down.


----------



## legaldiva

Brads own lawyers may have advised him to cool off contact until things have settled down. I wouldn't jump to any conclusions about who or what is behind no contact.
It could be the kids' request. Lots could happen behind closed doors to lead up to such a bombshell divorce petition.


----------



## Chagall

legaldiva said:


> Brads own lawyers may have advised him to cool off contact until things have settled down. I wouldn't jump to any conclusions about who or what is behind no contact.
> It could be the kids' request. Lots could happen behind closed doors to lead up to such a bombshell divorce petition.


Anything is possible. I don't think anyone on the outside knows exactly what's going on.


----------



## BagBerry13

Anyone interested in Angelina's lawyer, she did an interview with Stevie Wonder in 2012 for Interview Magazine. Unsurprisingly, she doesn't believe in marriage or public divorces of her high profile clients. She'd love to have the matrimonial cases closed in California which is not the case to avoid getting information to the press. She's talking about these kind of public divorces and it seems like she doesn't like what's going on right now.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Maddox is fifteen. I'm sure he has a cell phone and is talking to his father if he wants. It's also probably not uncommon for them to go weeks without seeing their dad when they are traveling/filming.


I was thinking the same thing....they don't have a family life like most of us had.  They're used to one or the other parent going way for a while.  These kids are growing up with huge wealth surrounded by luxury but I think the average kid going to school, having friends, participating in everyday life is probably better off.  Will be interesting to see how they turn out.


----------



## Grace123

http://pagesix.com/2016/09/26/the-inner-circle-allegedly-helping-jolie-smear-pitt/


----------



## tweegy

Cocolo said:


> Doll, are you saying we have another Royal Wedding to Plan?  Hmmm, well I suppose I _can  _wipe the Kim & Kris H,  and Kim and Yeezy photos off the official Wedding tea cups.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Should I have them redone using Angelina or Homewrecker under Angelina's picture?  I don't think either will fit.... maybe I go shorten it to_ Ho?_








Cocooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

Grace123 said:


> http://pagesix.com/2016/09/26/the-inner-circle-allegedly-helping-jolie-smear-pitt/



Interesting article, but I'm skeptical that either of those women has the time or inclination to involve themselves in Jolie's marriage/divorce in any way. Is she that close to them?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm calling bs on that too. Also Angelina has said she doesn't really have girlfriends. I don't think there is a team smearing Brad.


----------



## mkr

Someone has to take the fall for all that BS.  Not Angie.  Maybe she's working a new angle now that she has an attorney.


----------



## Hobbsy

Grace123 said:


> http://pagesix.com/2016/09/26/the-inner-circle-allegedly-helping-jolie-smear-pitt/


I can believe this! Of course she wouldn't have common women from the US as girlfriends! She would have a couple from Britain! Oh Angie, you're such a diva!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Interesting article, but I'm skeptical that either of those women has the time or inclination to involve themselves in Jolie's marriage/divorce in any way. Is she that close to them?


Exactly, Angie said many times she has no gurlfriennnss...


----------



## mkr

I think it said one of them belongs to the House of Lords.  That's her in.


----------



## limom

Interesting that someone born a commoner in Bosnia can become a member of the house
Of Lords, I would have thought one needed to be born into the British aristocracy.
Those rumors about AJ wanting to get there might not be too far fetched after all.
On the other hand, I doubt those women are getting involved in that bologna, the New-York post is as usual outlandish in their stories.


----------



## Grace123

Gurls, I think we ALL could quality for the House, couldn't we?? I mean I know that I can trace my heritage back to Mary, Queen of Scots, so why can't I be at least a Countess or something? hahahaha


----------



## Hobbsy

Grace123 said:


> Gurls, I think we ALL could quality for the House, couldn't we?? I mean I know that I can trace my heritage back to Mary, Queen of Scots, so why can't I be at least a Countess or something? hahahaha


You can! Countess Grace!


----------



## tweegy

Hobbsy said:


> You can! Countess Grace!


I concur Countess Hobbsy


----------



## Hobbsy

tweegy said:


> I concur Countess Hobbsy


Thank you Countess Tweegy!!! [emoji57][emoji23][emoji41]
If money comes along with title I'm going shopping, forget Angie baby!!!!


----------



## bag-mania

There are web sites selling British titles. Hell, we could all be nobility by the end of the day.


----------



## guccimamma

does angie have a british accent like madonna? 

if i were kate, i wouldn't invite her over for dinner with william with her when she is "teaching" in london


----------



## Hobbsy

guccimamma said:


> does angie have a british accent like madonna?
> 
> if i were kate, i wouldn't invite her over for dinner with william with her when she is "teaching" in london


I snorted!!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

I can remember years ago when Angie wasn't hot at all.  She was pretty but was no big deal.  I think people even thought she was funky.  Big lips weren't hip then.  I really don't think she was hot until she met up with Brad.  And then she was the hottest woman on the planet.  For a long time. I would imagine that now no one allows their husbands near her.  


guccimamma said:


> does angie have a british accent like madonna?
> 
> if i were kate, i wouldn't invite her over for dinner with william with her when she is "teaching" in london


----------



## Grace123

guccimamma said:


> does angie have a british accent like madonna?
> 
> if i were kate, i wouldn't invite her over for dinner with william with her when she is "teaching" in london



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> does angie have a british accent like madonna?
> 
> if i were kate, i wouldn't invite her over for dinner with william with her when she is "teaching" in london



She has used a British accent for some of her movie roles. Fortunately, it's much better than Madonna's.

I think William is safe. That would require some top flight cougar action on Angie's part.


----------



## gazoo

Cue the rumors of Angie seducing Baroness Arminka. I'm surprised the press hasn't already done so, in light of Angie's open bisexuality and reported thirst for a title.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

mkr said:


> I can remember years ago when Angie wasn't hot at all.  She was pretty but was no big deal.  I think people even thought she was funky.  Big lips weren't hip then.  I really don't think she was hot until she met up with Brad.  And then she was the hottest woman on the planet.  For a long time. I would imagine that now no one allows their husbands near her.



Angelina has been one of the hottest women ever since The Hackers. When she made the first Tomb Raider movie, her status was like even more confirmed


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I can remember years ago when Angie wasn't hot at all.  She was pretty but was no big deal.  I think people even thought she was funky.  Big lips weren't hip then.  I really don't think she was hot until she met up with Brad.  And then she was the hottest woman on the planet.  For a long time. I would imagine that now no one allows their husbands near her.


I know.  Excuse me for going OT but the idea that lips that years ago were not considered to be attractive are now "in" and women are injecting themselves is so ridiculous to me.  It's a pet peeve.  We each have our own genetic makeup and messing with it is just unnecessary.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> I can remember years ago when Angie wasn't hot at all.  She was pretty but was no big deal.  I think people even thought she was funky.  Big lips weren't hip then.  I really don't think she was hot until she met up with Brad.  And then she was the hottest woman on the planet.  For a long time. I would imagine that now no one allows their husbands near her.



i think she is crazy, but always been physically beautiful in my opinion...i'd swap faces anyday.  

everyone has different standards of beauty, thank god.


----------



## knasarae

guccimamma said:


> does angie have a british accent like madonna?


I just hollered. lol!!!


----------



## Hobbsy

gazoo said:


> Cue the rumors of Angie seducing Baroness Arminka. I'm surprised the press hasn't already done so, in light of Angie's open bisexuality and reported thirst for a title.


They are. William Hague too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I've never thought she or Brad were all that hot and they've only let themselves go in recent years. I'm probably in the minority though.


----------



## limom

Is the Baroness gay?


----------



## limom

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've never thought she or Brad were all that hot and they've only let themselves go in recent years. I'm probably in the minority though.


 Yes you are in the minority.
He was hot as he!!.
I can't even post his best asset. His behind was spectacular!


----------



## mkr

That pic is so small, can you post a bigger one?


----------



## gelbergirl

Has there been a Brad sighting????


----------



## slowlikehoney

Yeah. He wasn't ALL that... 
[emoji16][emoji15][emoji14]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He was conventionally attractive but he just looked boring IMO. Like any other young, in shape, blonde model in Hollywood.


----------



## bag-mania

Okay, I take back what I said earlier. Apparently Angie and the other two women really are thick as thieves.

*Angelina Jolie's right-hand women: who are Arminka Helic and Chloe Dalton?*
Right now, pretty much all Angelina Jolie-related headlines are about the star’s newly announced split from husband Brad Pitt.

But in recent years the actress’s growing interest in humanitarian work – she has campaigned for victims of warzone rape, co-founded a not-for-profit, and spoken out for refugees as a UN Special Envoy – has attracted just as much media coverage as her Hollywood career.

But, impressive as all this sounds, the star hasn't  been working alone. 

Instead, many have linked her activism to her friendship with two prominent political women: a Bosnian-born former advisor to William Hague and House of Lords peer named Baroness Arminka Helic, and Chloe Dalton,  who is also a former aide to Hague.

The former foreign secretary himself, who first met Jolie in 2011 ,  has credited all three women with inspiring him to continue working for victims of sexual violence.

“Angelina has done so much,” he told the Evening Standard in 2015. “She is very, very knowledgeable about this. She is incredibly dedicated to the cause.”

“They [Jolie, Dalton and Helic] are full of ideas. I know when Arminka is fully-fledged in the House of Lords – in a speaking role, more than she’s able to do as my adviser – this will be one of the issues that she will pursue as well.”

It was also Helic, who fled the Bosnian War as a refugee in the Nineties,  who first made Hague watch Jolie's harrowing 2011 film In the Land of Blood and Honey, a love story set against the backdrop of the conflict.

But it has been claimed that Helic and Dalton's relationship with Jolie isn't limited to political campaigning and that the pair have been playing a prominent part in the day-to-day Jolie-Pott life, advising the actress on everything from childcare to travel. 

Whether or not there’s any truth to these allegations, it's clear that Helic and Dalton, who first worked with Jolie in 2012, are supporting the 41-year-old as she carves out a new role for herself on the international stage.

In 2015 the three set up the Jolie Pitt Dalton Helic Foundation, an organisation dedicating to, among other things, improving access to education, helping refugees, and preventing violence against women. At the time, Jolie spoke about how these aims reflected the shared concerns of herself and her two friends.

"We have been officially working together for a year and are very much looking forward to continuing our joint efforts on our shared international interests," she said.

It has even been suggested that Jolie – who recently directed and starred alongside her husband in the sadly prophetic unhappy marriage drama By The Sea – could be considering a permanent move away from acting, and into politics. In contrast to 52-year-old Pitt, whose new film Allied comes out this November,  she has only a small number of future roles lined up in the next few years, including a Maleficent sequel. 

A 2015 interview with Vogue, which detailed Jolie’s work with Dalton and Helic, gently hinted at a possible political future for the star:

Much has been speculated on the growing political role she seems to be moving toward. She is careful in how she characterizes the next phase in her career as non-state actor on the international stage, but it’s clear she’ll never stop testing herself. “I’d like to be part of international work, and see where I can be useful, whatever way that takes shape” is all she will say. “I still don’t know what I’m capable of.”

More recent reports about how the three women have continued their high-profile work, visiting the UN’s International Criminal Court and travelling to Burma together, have only added to the rumours.

In May 2016, Vanity Fair even claimed that Helic was Jolie’s “political mentor”, drawing attention to previous rumours that the US-born star, who was made a honorary Dame in 2014, could be eyeing up a position in the House of Lords.

“Arminka helps Angelina make decisions about her next political move. Angie considers her a mentor,” a source said at the time.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...t-hand-women-who-are-arminka-helic-and-chloe/


----------



## Oryx816

Caliente!  [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

He was beautiful in Meet Joe Black


----------



## dangerouscurves

Angelina was already hot way before she started dating Brad Pitt but I do have to say she had a predatory quality when I saw her in her early movies.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Brad has always been hot. I think he was the hottest in Thema and Louise and also in that movie with Aidan Quinn and Anthony Hopkins (forgot the title).


----------



## BagBerry13

limom said:


> Is the Baroness gay?


Now she is!


----------



## Oryx816

dangerouscurves said:


> Brad has always been hot. I think he was the hottest in Thema and Louise and also in that movie with Aidan Quinn and Anthony Hopkins (forgot the title).



Ahhhh yes, Legends of the Fall....


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> He was beautiful in Meet Joe Black


that's the perfect word.  I thought he was girly beautiful.  Pretty to look at, but not my cup of tea.
I've preferred him as an actor, rather than eye candy.  Fight Club, 12 Monkeys, Oceans'.  Fun to watch in those movies, but he's not my dream boat.  I prefer the Hamm and Bale varieties.


----------



## guccimamma

i love this movie so much, anthony hopkins with the chalkboard is my favorite.
my son told the the movie was rated as one of the worst ever made.....


----------



## slowlikehoney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> He was conventionally attractive but he just looked boring IMO. Like any other young, in shape, blonde model in Hollywood.





Decophile said:


> that's the perfect word.  I thought he was girly beautiful.  Pretty to look at, but not my cup of tea.
> I've preferred him as an actor, rather than eye candy.  Fight Club, 12 Monkeys, Oceans'.  Fun to watch in those movies, but he's not my dream boat.  I prefer the Hamm and Bale varieties.



Ok, I can actually agree with this because he isn't my usual type either. But I think what it was is the combination of astonishingly good-looking and seemingly a pretty nice/fun guy. Those two qualities don't usually go together but they did with him. And I think he played this up by playing mostly lovable characters especially in the beginning.


----------



## cdtracing

guccimamma said:


> does angie have a british accent like madonna?
> 
> if i were kate, i wouldn't invite her over for dinner with william with her when she is "teaching" in london



   Oh, I'm crying here!!  You're killing me!!!


----------



## Angel1988

We're talking about Brad, but how about Angelina. One of my favorite looks of her is in 'Alexander'.
It's a long time ago that I saw the film, but her character was also so much more interesting than the Alexander boy (her son).








And I do like Brad's appearance from the Meet Joe Black era, but I don't find him super attractive as a whole. At times his baby voice just gets too bad and Inever really liked a lot of characters he portrayed.

In real life I always thought it was weird how he could 'handle' Angelina. To me, she always appeared the be the stronger person in the relationship and him more as a 'follower'. Of course that's only how I perceive it...


----------



## tweegy

I blame Angelina for inflicting Megan Fox on us...Why you ask? Angie did that annoying pout thing with her lips...

Megan does the same annoying thing


----------



## cdtracing

If AJ wants to have a royal title, can't she just buy one?  There's always someone with a noble title willing to sell theirs to the highest bidder.  Didn't Scott Disick buy a Lordship or something when he was in London a couple of years ago?  I'm sure if she looks hard enough, she could find one to meet her needs.


----------



## tweegy

cdtracing said:


> If AJ wants to have a royal title, can't she just buy one?  There's always someone with a noble title willing to sell theirs to the highest bidder.  Didn't Scott Disick buy a Lordship or something when he was in London a couple of years ago?  I'm sure if she looks hard enough, she could find one to meet her needs.


Don't know if she can.. Unless she owns a paisley suit...Then yes, she can.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Don't know if she can.. Unless she owns a paisley suit...Then yes, she can.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> that's the perfect word.  I thought he was girly beautiful.  Pretty to look at, but not my cup of tea.
> I've preferred him as an actor, rather than eye candy.  Fight Club, 12 Monkeys, Oceans'.  Fun to watch in those movies, but he's not my dream boat.  I prefer the Hamm and Bale varieties.


He was beautiful there, I give credit where credit is due.  But I was never a blonde hair blue eyes type.  But man that movie was so long it just drug out even though it was good.  I loved him in 12 monkeys.


----------



## mkr

tweegy said:


> Don't know if she can.. Unless she owns a paisley suit...Then yes, she can.







Oh no you don't


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> He was beautiful there, I give credit where credit is due.  But I was never a blonde hair blue eyes type.  But man that movie was so long it just drug out even though it was good.  I loved him in 12 monkeys.


Yes, that is my favorite movie of his.  He broke type and did a very good job.  it's the first time he wasn't playing the "hot guy", and it was a bizarre, even physically off-putting role, with the wonky eyes.  In some ways I prefer his looks now because he's more manly with all the wear and tear.  he was beautiful when young.  Made me want to adopt him as my daughter.


----------



## mkr

Angel1988 said:


> We're talking about Brad, but how about Angelina. One of my favorite looks of her is in 'Alexander'.
> It's a long time ago that I saw the film, but her character was also so much more interesting than the Alexander boy (her son).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I do like Brad's appearance from the Meet Joe Black era, but I don't find him super attractive as a whole. At times his baby voice just gets too bad and Inever really liked a lot of characters he portrayed.
> 
> In real life I always thought it was weird how he could 'handle' Angelina. To me, she always appeared the be the stronger person in the relationship and him more as a 'follower'. Of course that's only how I perceive it...


Angie is definitely alpha.  Brad is just an easy going nice guy you wanna have a couple beers with.


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Oh no you don't



Oh! But I did....


----------



## CobaltBlu

Cocolo said:


> Doll, are you saying we have another Royal Wedding to Plan?  Hmmm, well I suppose I _can  _wipe the Kim & Kris H,  and Kim and Yeezy photos off the official Wedding tea cups.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Should I have them redone using Angelina or Homewrecker under Angelina's picture?  I don't think either will fit.... maybe I go shorten it to_ Ho?_





mkr said:


> Andrewlina





Oryx816 said:


> [emoji23]. Welcome back Cocolo!



Dolls.......thank you for giving me life


----------



## Angel1988

mkr said:


> Angie is definitely alpha.  Brad is just an easy going nice guy you wanna have a couple beers with.



Exactly, I never understood how she could have been deeply in love with him for 10+ years, because she must at times yearn for a stronger person than Brad.

He's a good follower and as she said multiple times a wonderful father, but the marriage was for the kids.  And now, it seems he lost control of himself, and she can no longer control him,…

In this joint interview of them  Angelina is the one with the eloquent responses and Brad just backs up what she's saying.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Angel1988 said:


> Exactly, I never understood how she could have been deeply in love with him for 10+ years, because she must at times yearn for a stronger person than Brad.
> .



I agree I have no idea how they were together so long. I would have thought Angelina would find him boring and tedious or would have torn him to shreds. Maybe she gets off on the power. And I guess they might not have actually spent that much time together when they're always traveling and filming.


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I agree I have no idea how they were together so long. I would have thought Angelina would find him boring and tedious or would have torn him to shreds. Maybe she gets off on the power. And I guess they might not have actually spent that much time together when they're always traveling and filming.


He may have been a conquest for her.  In her mind, if she was looking to be more likeable and had political aspirations, Brad was a really good choice to marry, have a family with and be the perfect couple.


----------



## chinableu

Grace123 said:


> Whoever she listened to about how to go about this, really did her harm. I wonder WHO could've been so blind???



The reflection in the mirror.


----------



## cdtracing

chinableu said:


> The reflection in the mirror.


Oh, No, you didn't!!!!!  Naughty girl!!


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Brad has always been hot. I think he was the hottest in Thema and Louise and also in that movie with Aidan Quinn and Anthony Hopkins (forgot the title).


I thought he was hot in legends of the Fall (very young)


----------



## guccimamma

you guys are talking about him, like he is jonah hill.  

it's brad pitt for god's sake.  who cares if he can put 2 words together? .....but he can,  so all the better.


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> you guys are talking about him, like he is jonah hill.
> 
> it's brad pitt for god's sake.  who cares if he can put 2 words together? .....but he can,  so all the better.


But the fact that he looked like he couldn't put two words together was the added appeal..You just set him down and let him be pretty..

I don't need a person prettier than me going into conversations about situations war torn countries, hurricane ravaged cities and all that serious jargon...You have ONE job, just be pretty...


----------



## bag-mania

Angel1988 said:


> Exactly, I never understood how she could have been deeply in love with him for 10+ years, because she must at times yearn for a stronger person than Brad.



At the time she got him he must've seemed like the greatest catch, hugely popular and attractive. Both of them were already famous but as a couple they became Hollywood royalty. She has milked that for years and now maybe she wants a change. 

She also needed a father for the birth children she wanted. Brad's DNA makes for pretty babies when combined with hers.


----------



## Deco

guccimamma said:


> you guys are talking about him, like he is jonah hill.
> 
> it's brad pitt for god's sake.  who cares if he can put 2 words together? .....but he can,  so all the better.


----------



## Hobbsy

Dang it, I liked her in that interview. Why didn't she go about this divorce in a different way?!


----------



## ForeverYoung87

mkr said:


> He may have been a conquest for her.  In her mind, if she was looking to be more likeable and had political aspirations, Brad was a really good choice to marry, have a family with and be the perfect couple.


If she was looking to be more likeable she wouldn't have had an affair with a man that was already taken..........again. 


I do wonder what their relationship says about him. Angelina never hid her strange behavior she was pretty open and honest about all her problems yet he stayed with her for 12 yrs and brought 5 more kids into this. He's either dumb like people think he is or he's got a few screws loose too.


----------



## limom

ForeverYoung87 said:


> If she was looking to be more likeable she wouldn't have had an affair with a man that was already taken..........again.
> 
> 
> I do wonder what their relationship says about him. Angelina never hid her strange behavior she was pretty open and honest about all her problems yet he stayed with her for 12 yrs and brought 5 more kids into this. He's either dumb like people think he is or he's got a few screws loose too.


The sex was most likely off the chain. Plus it had to be a complete head trip to be with on of the most beautiful woman in the world.


----------



## mkr

I would guess bedtime was very interesting.


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> The sex was most likely off the chain. Plus it had to be a complete head trip to be with on of the most beautiful woman in the world.


Haha I was trying to be diplomatic about it!


----------



## slowlikehoney

ForeverYoung87 said:


> If she was looking to be more likeable she wouldn't have had an affair with a man that was already taken..........again.
> 
> 
> I do wonder what their relationship says about him. Angelina never hid her strange behavior she was pretty open and honest about all her problems yet he stayed with her for 12 yrs and brought 5 more kids into this. He's either dumb like people think he is or he's got a few screws loose too.



I think he stayed for the kids. I have seen similar scenarios played out amongst friends and family and the man always ends up putting up with the crazy for the sake of the kids. 

These type of guys are usually very good at looking on the bright side of things. Too good for their own good. And they usually drink more than they should as a coping mechanism, too. 

Alphas like Angie don't always get along with other alphas. They want someone easy to control/manipulate.


----------



## cdtracing

Maybe they're both freaks!!


----------



## Chagall

Angel1988 said:


> Exactly, I never understood how she could have been deeply in love with him for 10+ years, because she must at times yearn for a stronger person than Brad.
> 
> He's a good follower and as she said multiple times a wonderful father, but the marriage was for the kids.  And now, it seems he lost control of himself, and she can no longer control him,…
> 
> In this joint interview of them  Angelina is the one with the eloquent responses and Brad just backs up what she's saying.



I was surprisingly impressed by Angelina. What an ordeal for her to go through. Brad seemed very supportive of her. Even although it was no doubt a wise decision health wise it could not have been an easy one.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Jonah Hill at least has a personality. 
Sleeping with Brad seems about as interesting as sleeping with a Ken doll.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> At the time she got him he must've seemed like the greatest catch, hugely popular and attractive. Both of them were already famous but as a couple they became Hollywood royalty. She has milked that for years and now maybe she wants a change.
> 
> She also needed a father for the birth children she wanted. Brad's DNA makes for pretty babies when combined with hers.


to me those kids look just like him


----------



## labelwhore04

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I've never thought she or Brad were all that hot and they've only let themselves go in recent years. I'm probably in the minority though.



I'm with you. 2016 Brad and Angie look like drug addicts. At their best they were conventionally attractive, Brad was good looking but did nothing for me, Angie at her prime was very pretty but i would never consider her the most beautiful in the world.


----------



## Lounorada

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3477738
> 
> 
> Caliente!  [emoji23]


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Jonah Hill at least has a personality.
> Sleeping with Brad seems about as interesting as sleeping with a Ken doll.


Sleeping with Angelina doesn't!


----------



## chowlover2

Cocolo said:


> Doll, are you saying we have another Royal Wedding to Plan?  Hmmm, well I suppose I _can  _wipe the Kim & Kris H,  and Kim and Yeezy photos off the official Wedding tea cups.
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Should I have them redone using Angelina or Homewrecker under Angelina's picture?  I don't think either will fit.... maybe I go shorten it to_ Ho?_


Welcome back Doll!

No idea who to put in the other pic with Angie, do we go traditional with Prince Andrew, or take a walk on the wild side with the Baroness???


----------



## BagBerry13

Angel1988 said:


> Exactly, I never understood how she could have been deeply in love with him for 10+ years, because she must at times yearn for a stronger person than Brad.
> 
> He's a good follower and as she said multiple times a wonderful father, but the marriage was for the kids.  And now, it seems he lost control of himself, and she can no longer control him,…
> 
> In this joint interview of them  *Angelina is the one with the eloquent responses and Brad just backs up what she's saying.*



Because she was the one in the relationship responsible crafting their image. I doubt Brad has much clue about his own image otherwise he wouldn't have pulled the whole stunt with Angelina. She says the "smart" things and he nods accordingly.


ForeverYoung87 said:


> If she was looking to be more likeable she wouldn't have had an affair with a man that was already taken..........again.
> 
> I do wonder what their relationship says about him. Angelina never hid her strange behavior she was pretty open and honest about all her problems yet he stayed with her for 12 yrs and brought 5 more kids into this. *He's either dumb like people think he is or he's got a few screws loose too.*


Or maybe he indulged too long with Mary Jane and now he can't think straight anymore.


----------



## vink

Speaking of their looks,

Brad's look doesn't do it for me, either. And yeah... I agree he looks dumb. When I heard of his New Orleans's project, the first thing comes to my mind was "That guy can do such stuff?!?!" I don't know why but he looks sleazy and untrusted. Just a pretty face. And this is way before he got with Jen. 

Angie is a very pretty lady. She isn't beautiful in the beginning, IMHO. But sexy and tough in Tomb Raider. As time goes by, I think she looks sexier and more dangerous, like a predator. A panther is the first thing that comes to my mind when I think about her. But lately, she gives off the very frail and fragile vibe. The feeling of dangerous and craziness are still there, but it's less than before. She looks softer and more sick. But still dangerous. There's a phase that I think she looks breathtakingly beautiful. I mean, at one point, I didn't really argue if all the polls said she's one of the most beautiful woman in the world. And I normally don't agree with these kind of polls.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I don't know if it was brad that claimed he wasn't into showering. Maybe it was another celeb but, although he is attractive I find Angelina more so.


----------



## Oryx816

Brad is a mimbo.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Is that the male equivalent of a bimbo?


----------



## Oryx816

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Is that the male equivalent of a bimbo?



Yup.  In the same way that moobs are male boobs....


----------



## imgg

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Jonah Hill at least has a personality.
> Sleeping with Brad seems about as interesting as sleeping with a Ken doll.


Ironically thats pretty much what Billy Bob Thorton said about Angie.


----------



## chowlover2

NicolesCloset said:


> I don't know if it was brad that claimed he wasn't into showering. Maybe it was another celeb but, although he is attractive I find Angelina more so.


I think it was Jen who said he didn't shower. Early when they were dating, Legends of the Fall era and I think he had long hair to boot. I imagine she got him to change as she married him.


----------



## Oryx816

He has confirmed his poor hygiene.  That is the origin of the term a "Brad Pitt Shower" which means to clean yourself with baby wipes instead of showering.


----------



## cdtracing

There are several Hollywood celebrity "so called heartthrobs" whose personal hygiene leave a lot to be desired...like showering, dental hygiene, deodorant use or lack there of.  And I do remember reading that Brad Pitt was among those.  Matthew McConaughey is another. It's both male & female celebrities.


----------



## Oryx816

cdtracing said:


> There are several Hollywood celebrity "so called heartthrobs" whose personal hygiene leave a lot to be desired...like showering, dental hygiene, deodorant use or lack there of.  And I do remember reading that Brad Pitt was among those.  Matthew McConaughey is another. It's both male & female celebrities.



Yes....Johnny Depp and his ghastly teeth also come to mind.  I don't care how much money, fame or attractiveness someone has, poor hygiene is a DEAL BREAKER for me.  I don't do stinky.


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> Yes....Johnny Depp and his ghastly teeth also come to mind.  I don't care how much money, fame or attractiveness someone has, poor hygiene is a DEAL BREAKER for me.  I don't do stinky.


I'm one of the few who never liked Brad's looks much. He had to much of a feminine face with a pixie nose and wasn't masculine looking to me. He has never looked very clean in his photos which I can't understand as it hardly takes a lot of time to shower. I think he supported AJ but he was wishy washy with a weak micky mouse voice. Don't get the huge appeal.


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> Yes....Johnny Depp and his ghastly teeth also come to mind.  I don't care how much money, fame or attractiveness someone has, poor hygiene is a DEAL BREAKER for me.  I don't do stinky.



Along with Bradley Cooper, Orlando Bloom, Anderson Cooper, Robert Patterson...& that's just the guys.  What's up with these people who refuse to shower & wear deodorant??!!???!!!!??


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Along with Bradley Cooper, Orlando Bloom, Anderson Cooper, Robert Patterson...& that's just the guys.  What's up with these people who refuse to shower & wear deodorant??!!???!!!!??


You are kidding me. Anderson Cooper is one of the unwashed? He always looks squeaky clean and well groomed on air. I know he swings for the other team but I always liked him.


----------



## VickyB

Oryx816 said:


> Brad is a mimbo.



I think the term is Himbo.


----------



## VickyB

imgg said:


> Ironically thats pretty much what Billy Bob Thorton said about Angie.



I can totally see that! Probably some twisted thought process combining being organic and empowered by her  natural scent.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> You are kidding me. Anderson Cooper is one of the unwashed? He always looks squeaky clean and well groomed on air. I know he swings for the other team but I always liked him.



Anderson Cooper is a very attractive man even though he's gay but his deal is he doesn't wash his clothes, especially his jeans.  Here's a quote of him revealing his dirtbag ways, "I wear the same thing everyday these are TV clothes these are not my actual real clothes. In my real life I wear a t-shirt, grey or white, same pair of jeans. Literally, the same pair of jeans everyday." He also revealed that he only washes those same pair of jeans four times a year... while in the shower.
His staff at CNN used to remind him of his retched scent so often he invested in basil candles. The staff was so upset that not only he reeked, his candles reeked as well and played a prank on the journalist by outing him on his segment "The RidicuList" stating that his candles smelled like a grandma's house, Woodstock vomit, dumpster ravioli... the list continued. So if candles were covering up his jeans, imagine how he must actually smell.

Check out this site...
Read more at http://www.jellyshare.com/article-335/20-celebrities-who-have-terrible-personal-hygiene.htm


----------



## Brklynjuice87

I'm shocked at cooper lol. You can add Leonardo to that list


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Anderson Cooper is a very attractive man even though he's gay but his deal is he doesn't wash his clothes, especially his jeans.  Here's a quote of him revealing his dirtbag ways, "I wear the same thing everyday these are TV clothes these are not my actual real clothes. In my real life I wear a t-shirt, grey or white, same pair of jeans. Literally, the same pair of jeans everyday." He also revealed that he only washes those same pair of jeans four times a year... while in the shower.
> His staff at CNN used to remind him of his retched scent so often he invested in basil candles. The staff was so upset that not only he reeked, his candles reeked as well and played a prank on the journalist by outing him on his segment "The RidicuList" stating that his candles smelled like a grandma's house, Woodstock vomit, dumpster ravioli... the list continued. So if candles were covering up his jeans, imagine how he must actually smell.
> 
> Check out this site...
> Read more at http://www.jellyshare.com/article-335/20-celebrities-who-have-terrible-personal-hygiene.htm


What's with these guys. Washing your jeans four times a year in the shower. That sounds like a joke lol. Yuck. I'm to oc to think of getting anywhere near an unclean guy I'd be afraid of catching something lol. The big thing is the teeth. I'm a stickler for dental hygiene.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> What's with these guys. Washing your jeans four times a year in the shower. That sounds like a joke lol. Yuck. I'm to oc to think of getting anywhere near an unclean guy I'd be afraid of catching something lol. The big thing is the teeth. I'm a stickler for dental hygiene.


I recall there was some advice online that said you should rarely wash premium jeans.  and if you wear underwear, that shouldn't really mean you'd smell


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Weird. Anderson Cooper always looks impeccable. I thought that was his doing because he is always better dressed than the other newscasters.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> What's with these guys. Washing your jeans four times a year in the shower. That sounds like a joke lol. Yuck. I'm to oc to think of getting anywhere near an unclean guy I'd be afraid of catching something lol. The big thing is the teeth. I'm a stickler for dental hygiene.


Yeah, I'm right there with you.  Dental hygiene is a biggie with me along with regular bathing & use of deodorant.  Several female celebrities don't brush their teeth or use deodorant either.  Yuck!!!


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> I recall there was some advice online that said you should rarely wash premium jeans.  and if you wear underwear, that shouldn't really mean you'd smell


I have jeans that I don't wash after every wear.  If I haven't spilled anything on them or I haven't done very much in them to get them dirty, I will wear them again.  I may only wear them half the day; if so, I will hang them up to be worn again.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm honestly not the most hygienic person in the world because I often work from home in my sweats. But I at least shower before I leave the house and wash my clothes before they smell.


----------



## cdtracing

My mother drilled into my sisters & I that we have "lady parts" & we should bath every day.
Julia Roberts, Gwyneth Paltrow, Courtney Cox, Megan Fox, Kourtney Kartrashian are a few of the women who are known to smell & shun deodorant.  SMDH


----------



## VickyB

cdtracing said:


> *Anderson Cooper is a very attractive man even though he's gay* but his deal is he doesn't wash his clothes, especially his jeans.  Here's a quote of him revealing his dirtbag ways, "I wear the same thing everyday these are TV clothes these are not my actual real clothes. In my real life I wear a t-shirt, grey or white, same pair of jeans. Literally, the same pair of jeans everyday." He also revealed that he only washes those same pair of jeans four times a year... while in the shower.
> His staff at CNN used to remind him of his retched scent so often he invested in basil candles. The staff was so upset that not only he reeked, his candles reeked as well and played a prank on the journalist by outing him on his segment "The RidicuList" stating that his candles smelled like a grandma's house, Woodstock vomit, dumpster ravioli... the list continued. So if candles were covering up his jeans, imagine how he must actually smell.
> 
> Check out this site...
> Read more at http://www.jellyshare.com/article-335/20-celebrities-who-have-terrible-personal-hygiene.htm



Huh?????


----------



## Oryx816

VickyB said:


> I think the term is Himbo.



Both are used.  Here is a little blast from the past for Seinfeld fans....


----------



## Oryx816

Chagall said:


> What's with these guys. Washing your jeans four times a year in the shower. That sounds like a joke lol. Yuck. I'm to oc to think of getting anywhere near an unclean guy I'd be afraid of catching something lol. The big thing is the teeth. I'm a stickler for dental hygiene.



[emoji23] I am always astonished that people can be this way.  I agree with you, I am obsessive about dental hygiene and so is my husband (thank goodness).  

My late father in law gave my husband the following advice for marriage:  don't marry for money or looks, look at the teeth.  If a woman doesn't take care of her teeth it tells you everything about her hygiene and one day it will catch up with her and be a costly expense!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> Anderson Cooper is a very attractive man even though he's gay but his deal is he doesn't wash his clothes, especially his jeans.  Here's a quote of him revealing his dirtbag ways, "I wear the same thing everyday these are TV clothes these are not my actual real clothes. In my real life I wear a t-shirt, grey or white, same pair of jeans. Literally, the same pair of jeans everyday." He also revealed that he only washes those same pair of jeans four times a year... while in the shower.
> His staff at CNN used to remind him of his retched scent so often he invested in basil candles. The staff was so upset that not only he reeked, his candles reeked as well and played a prank on the journalist by outing him on his segment "The RidicuList" stating that his candles smelled like a grandma's house, Woodstock vomit, dumpster ravioli... the list continued. So if candles were covering up his jeans, imagine how he must actually smell.
> 
> Check out this site...
> Read more at http://www.jellyshare.com/article-335/20-celebrities-who-have-terrible-personal-hygiene.htm



Wow, such a surprise!


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> I recall there was some advice online that said you should rarely wash premium jeans.  and if you wear underwear, that shouldn't really mean you'd smell


Granted underwear helps, but to say that your jeans won't smell as a result?  I'm not buying it.


----------



## lorihmatthews

cdtracing said:


> There are several Hollywood celebrity "so called heartthrobs" whose personal hygiene leave a lot to be desired...like showering, dental hygiene, deodorant use or lack there of.  And I do remember reading that Brad Pitt was among those.  Matthew McConaughey is another. It's both male & female celebrities.



Ethan Hawke too. I was in an elevator with him many years ago when he was married to Uma Therman. His hair was dirty, his pants were floods, his New Balance sneakers were grimy. I thought to myself, "This guy needs a bath!"


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It kind of makes me wonder how many of them are depressed and/or on drugs. The less glamorous side of celebrity.


----------



## ManilaMama

-munches popcorn-

It's noon where I live and I'm a bit tipsy from lunch.

I'm laughing and confused at all you ladies. Going from yummy photos of Brad to discussing bad teeth and Andrew Cooper! Ooh wee!


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> Granted underwear helps, but to say that your jeans won't smell as a result?  I'm not buying it.


not saying I never wash my jeans but here's an article: from Vogue:


ASHION
*Why I Never Wash My Jeans—And Maybe You Shouldn’t Either*
AUGUST 19, 2015 12:47 PMby MARJON CARLOS

EMAIL



Illustrated by Pete Gamlen

So, you’ve been publicly “denim shamed”: Your colleagues, friends, family, or lovers are balking at your admission that you don’t wash your jeans—like, almost ever.

Most likely a sinking feeling has befallen you. Your back tightens, a lump develops in your throat, and you begin shifting from one foot to another . . . all because you prefer your blues as natural, as true as they can be.

_They’re jeans, for heaven’s sake!, _you muster._ Made of the most durable, enduring, rugged fabric there is—burlap must be a close second. They can take whatever grit comes their way: In fact, the texture loves it. Jeans love to live with you, to share in your exploits; they’re trusty like that. That’s their actual reputation. They only get better with time, with age, with wear._

All this reasoning falls on deaf ears and earns you only blank stares, of course; exhausted, you start from the beginning.

For me, it was a pair of Acne Studios boyfriend jeans with such swag, with such grace, yielding a kind of insouciant elegance rolled up into folds of denim. They bagged ever so, clung to my hips just right, and made me feel like an extra in an Aaliyah video. They were the denim equivalent of a unicorn. Subsequently, I wore them often, and they became softer and more unique with each turn. The texture was breaking down; the whiskers were growing more pronounced. But when a spill stained them, I finally decided to throw them in the wash. Until then, I’d been airing them out—I would hang pairs by their belt loops outside on my small veranda to remove faint odors, without losing any of the character and shape my life had given them.

I turned the washing machine dial to cold, walked away for an indeterminate amount of time, and when I returned, my beloved jeans lay mangled at the bottom of this so-called cleaning device. I was devastated. The soft, smooth texture was hardened by the thrash of the spin cycle and deluge of water; they were paler than last I remembered; the shape was askew. Even an earnest air-drying did nothing to restore what once was.

So often our clothes are shorthand for things we’re hoping to visually convey, whether donning a pair of Gucci fur-laced shoes displays your whimsy or throwing a satin baseball bomber over a fanciful dress illustrates your take on a pared-down femininity. Without this particular pair, the story had changed; my clothes couldn’t translate what I wanted them to say. When I tried to wear them, I no longer felt like myself. And so I resolved for me, washing denim—especially premium denim—was too dangerous an endeavor, one best left alone.

So I did just that. I began to accrue a supply of vintage of denim—Levi’s, Lee, Wrangler—along with premium pairs from the likes of Acne Studios and Madewell, and refused to budge on washing them. The P.T.S.D. of losing my beloved Acne Studios jeans was far too great for one woman to take. A stint working at A.P.C., the behemoth of denim, would only solidify my ethos, the French jean atelier essentially institutionalizing the “no-wash” mantra for its famed raw denim in the employee handbook.

_Sleep in them to break them in._

_Run into the ocean with them on, then roll around in the sand to break down the roughness._

_Throw them in to the freezer if they become intolerable in smell, but whatever you do, do not wash them._

Just a few of the credos I passed along to “denim heads” each day who would often return to show us how their raw jeans had eventually broken down exquisitely from their original, stiff state. The pronounced outline of a wallet; beautiful honeycombing; the softest of textures; paint splatter, indecipherable stains. These pairs were utterly beautiful when undisturbed and left to just be what they are . . . essentially elevated workwear.





So, why the denim shame? Why is not washing one’s denim such a polarizing subject? Turning to denim experts *Jane Bishop* of Jean Stories and _Vogue_ Denim Editor, *Kelly Connor*, I argued my case.

Bishop was initially sympathetic to my sizable trauma over the ruined Acne Studios jeans but was largely unconvinced that me not washing non-raw jeans—jeans with a minimal amount of stretch—would do me any good. “There is always a feeling of ‘they’ll never be the same,’ even the [pairs] that are brand new that you buy at Barneys or Mother denim, that are made of the softest, stretchiest, gummiest denim . . . but then if you don’t wash them for two weeks all they are is dirty. They are not any more suited to your body than they would be otherwise,” the denim aficionada explained matter-of-factly.

Blessed with an actual denim cycle on her dryer (“The most thoughtful thing my husband has ever done when buying a washer and dryer!”), Bishop explained her scrupulous cleaning regimen that includes washing her white jeans every week (a habit she picked up from _Vogue_’s *Tonne Goodman*, a famous devotee of white jeans), any pair with stretch every two weeks, and her Levi’s after ten to fifteen wears.

“But, come on, isn’t she ever nervous they’ll change?” I prod. Recounting her own first pair of Levi’s 517s, Bishop explained how she continued to make alterations upon alterations over the years, taking them to Daniel Corrigan at Simon Miller for repair before resolving that this was simply the course of denim—they were meant to change, evolve. “You don’t want to ruin them or ever do something to them that will make them unwearable, of course. But if they change, I mean, isn’t that life? I mean, nothing ever stays the same forever.” She added playfully, “Denim _is_ life, Marjon!”

A quick call to _Vogue’_s intrepid Denim Editor would paint a different picture, with Kelly Connor taking a laid-back approach to a very serious passion of hers. “I basically don’t wash my jeans. If it’s vintage Levi’s and raw denim, I never wash them. And I haven’t gotten to the gross point—or maybe I have and I’m just not that clean in general . . .”

Ah, a girl after my own heart.

Unlike Bishop’s slightly Zen take on the inevitable changes in denim that come with her strict cleaning mantra, Connor lets her jeans “get their character.” In the case of stains, she’ll spot-clean them, then spritz salt water onto the pair and allow them to air-dry outside. The only pairs she does clean (and not very often at that, she admits) are her stretch jeans, which she reserves for horse-riding. “They’re not really my ‘fashion jeans’,” Connor explains. “They’re not my ‘cool jeans’ in my closet that I adore anyway.”

However, she, like Bishop, does make an exception for her white jeans—but concedes that sometimes even a distressed or messy pair of white jeans can look great too. Ultimately, Connor isn’t keen on disturbing perfection. “You know when you have a T-shirt and you can wash it a million times, and it’s going to be the same. And then there are other ones where you’re like, ‘Oh, but it’s so perfectly baggy and worn-in without being see-through.’ Vintage jeans should never be touched like that.”

I couldn’t agree more.

I hung up and felt my “denim shame” subsiding. While both these denim gurus may diverge a bit on the subject, they actually taught me the same thing: Jeans, after all, are simply jeans and ultimately can withstand either a little dirt or the slight changes caused by a cold rinse. Whichever I so chose.


----------



## cdtracing

VickyB said:


> Huh?????


Nothing personal against gay men.  He's very attractive but because he's gay, he's not my type since I am a heterosexual female.  I will be clear that his sexual orientation has nothing to do with his looks.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> *Because she was the one in the relationship responsible crafting their image. I doubt Brad has much clue about his own image otherwise he wouldn't have pulled the whole stunt with Angelina.* *She says the "smart" things and he nods accordingly.*
> 
> Or maybe he indulged too long with Mary Jane and now he can't think straight anymore.


I've also always had this impression of them, perhaps it's inaccurate because Pitt has been uber famous prior to Jolie and that does take work and maintenance but maybe he just always had a good management team.  He's always seemed to be the beta male in the alpha body that goes with the flow and in acting his physicality has always been stronger than his verbal skills.

On the other hand if you look at the films he's produced and the projects he's invested it is a pretty impressive lineup. The films he's produced will live on to have a much greater impact than anything Jolie has produced (film wise) so far. If you look at it purely on that level than his strategy seems more effective... if your main goal is to produce projects that communicate a desired message to a maximum audience. His New Orleans project is also something that can be physically measured... In a way it's more difficult to measure Jolie's output because so much of it happens behind closed doors and doesn't produce something that can be easily quantified by the public. I know she's a UN ambassador and she works on refugee issues but how does her work actually translate into action. I'm sure it has an effect but it's much harder to measure.

People always mention how smart Jolie is, I have no doubt she is very smart but in the past when I've watched her on CNN and a group discussion I didn't find that in that context she stood out. There are many public people who are good at communicating ideas, she's not one of them (yet). She was better at communicating certain emotions and she didn't have (not yet anyway) that outward charisma that is necessary for politics (if that's the direction she's leaning). She has magnetism but it's more intense and introverted (imo).






ForeverYoung87 said:


> If she was looking to be more likeable she wouldn't have had an affair with a man that was already taken..........again.
> 
> 
> *I do wonder what their relationship says about him. Angelina never hid her strange behavior she was pretty open and honest about all her problems yet he stayed with her for 12 yrs and brought 5 more kids into this. He's either dumb like people think he is or he's got a few screws loose too.*


People often enter relationships hoping for the best, they never expect it to implode. If we all looked at things with harsh criticism we'd never get anything done. In one way I thought it would last a little longer but on the other hand I'm not surprised it's ended... although I am surprised it's ending as acrimoniously as it seems to be ending.

It always seemed to me that the two of them were not only in love with each other but in love with certain ideas about life. It was that commitment to an ideal that, I think, also keep them together for so long (in HWood 10 years is an age). Turns out that idea about life is kinda stressful and not quite sustainable.

I'm not surprised Pitt has gone off the deep end... look at his film output in the last couple of years, it was crazy. How can you work that much and have SIX children and a relationship especially with the added stress that Jolie's surgery must have incurred.

I think Pitt once said that he tends to work a lot when his personal life is in shambles and it's true... if you look prior to most of his breakups his workload is back to back filming. He also did the David Ayers movie, Fury, not too long ago. Michael Pena who has worked with Ayers three times has said that although he loves the guy his filming methods (and they are very method-y) take a chunk out of you. Filming a movie isn't saving lives but it's a stressful experience that needs a recovery period. Even on 12 years a Slave there were reports of Pitt losing it. A producer on the movie who'd known him for many, many years said she's never seen him act like that but that she knew "he had a lot on his plate".

You can't do everything at the same time and expect things to be okay. No matter how much money you make time is the most valuable commodity.

In my view "brand Brangelina" is a cautionary tale... it's not always a bad thing to be circumspect before you jump, it's not a bad thing to lay aside your ambition for a time to focus on family, it's not a bad thing to say in one place for more than a year. Not everything needs to happen at once.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Singra said:


> I've also always had this impression of them, perhaps it's inaccurate because Pitt has been uber famous prior to Jolie and that does take work and maintenance but maybe he just always had a good management team.  He's always seemed to be the beta male in the alpha body that goes with the flow and in acting his physicality has always been stronger than his verbal skills.
> 
> On the other hand if you look at the films he's produced and the projects he's invested it is a pretty impressive lineup. The films he's produced will live on to have a much greater impact than anything Jolie has produced (film wise) so far. If you look at it purely on that level than his strategy seems more effective... if your main goal is to produce projects that communicate a desired message to a maximum audience. His New Orleans project is also something that can be physically measured... In a way it's more difficult to measure Jolie's output because so much of it happens behind closed doors and doesn't produce something that can be easily quantified by the public. I know she's a UN ambassador and she works on refugee issues but how does her work actually translate into action. I'm sure it has an effect but it's much harder to measure.
> 
> People always mention how smart Jolie is, I have no doubt she is very smart but in the past when I've watched her on CNN and a group discussion I didn't find that in that context she stood out. There are many public people who are good at communicating ideas, she's not one of them (yet). She was better at communicating certain emotions and she didn't have (not yet anyway) that outward charisma that is necessary for politics (if that's the direction she's leaning). She has magnetism but it's more intense and introverted (imo).



I think the difference is Brad doesn't seem to have an ego. I think he knows he's not exceptional and can recognize talent in other people. He has other people who know what they're doing working with him to help produce, write, direct, etc. and make the projects good. Angelina has an ego and she really wants people to believe that she's exceptional. She wants to be a writer, director, producer, actress, and activist. She can't accept that she's probably not the best person to write, direct, and produce a film about the Bosnian War. She doesn't seem like the type of person who will listen to advice or ask for help. Whereas if Brad's co-producers tell him he shouldn't take on a project, he'd probably be inclined to listen.


----------



## White Orchid

Each to their own, but throwing smelly jeans into your freezer???  



sdkitty said:


> not saying I never wash my jeans but here's an article: from Vogue:
> 
> 
> ASHION
> *Why I Never Wash My Jeans—And Maybe You Shouldn’t Either*
> AUGUST 19, 2015 12:47 PMby MARJON CARLOS
> 
> EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> Illustrated by Pete Gamlen
> 
> So, you’ve been publicly “denim shamed”: Your colleagues, friends, family, or lovers are balking at your admission that you don’t wash your jeans—like, almost ever.
> 
> Most likely a sinking feeling has befallen you. Your back tightens, a lump develops in your throat, and you begin shifting from one foot to another . . . all because you prefer your blues as natural, as true as they can be.
> 
> _They’re jeans, for heaven’s sake!, _you muster._ Made of the most durable, enduring, rugged fabric there is—burlap must be a close second. They can take whatever grit comes their way: In fact, the texture loves it. Jeans love to live with you, to share in your exploits; they’re trusty like that. That’s their actual reputation. They only get better with time, with age, with wear._
> 
> All this reasoning falls on deaf ears and earns you only blank stares, of course; exhausted, you start from the beginning.
> 
> For me, it was a pair of Acne Studios boyfriend jeans with such swag, with such grace, yielding a kind of insouciant elegance rolled up into folds of denim. They bagged ever so, clung to my hips just right, and made me feel like an extra in an Aaliyah video. They were the denim equivalent of a unicorn. Subsequently, I wore them often, and they became softer and more unique with each turn. The texture was breaking down; the whiskers were growing more pronounced. But when a spill stained them, I finally decided to throw them in the wash. Until then, I’d been airing them out—I would hang pairs by their belt loops outside on my small veranda to remove faint odors, without losing any of the character and shape my life had given them.
> 
> I turned the washing machine dial to cold, walked away for an indeterminate amount of time, and when I returned, my beloved jeans lay mangled at the bottom of this so-called cleaning device. I was devastated. The soft, smooth texture was hardened by the thrash of the spin cycle and deluge of water; they were paler than last I remembered; the shape was askew. Even an earnest air-drying did nothing to restore what once was.
> 
> So often our clothes are shorthand for things we’re hoping to visually convey, whether donning a pair of Gucci fur-laced shoes displays your whimsy or throwing a satin baseball bomber over a fanciful dress illustrates your take on a pared-down femininity. Without this particular pair, the story had changed; my clothes couldn’t translate what I wanted them to say. When I tried to wear them, I no longer felt like myself. And so I resolved for me, washing denim—especially premium denim—was too dangerous an endeavor, one best left alone.
> 
> So I did just that. I began to accrue a supply of vintage of denim—Levi’s, Lee, Wrangler—along with premium pairs from the likes of Acne Studios and Madewell, and refused to budge on washing them. The P.T.S.D. of losing my beloved Acne Studios jeans was far too great for one woman to take. A stint working at A.P.C., the behemoth of denim, would only solidify my ethos, the French jean atelier essentially institutionalizing the “no-wash” mantra for its famed raw denim in the employee handbook.
> 
> _Sleep in them to break them in._
> 
> _Run into the ocean with them on, then roll around in the sand to break down the roughness._
> 
> _Throw them in to the freezer if they become intolerable in smell, but whatever you do, do not wash them._
> 
> Just a few of the credos I passed along to “denim heads” each day who would often return to show us how their raw jeans had eventually broken down exquisitely from their original, stiff state. The pronounced outline of a wallet; beautiful honeycombing; the softest of textures; paint splatter, indecipherable stains. These pairs were utterly beautiful when undisturbed and left to just be what they are . . . essentially elevated workwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, why the denim shame? Why is not washing one’s denim such a polarizing subject? Turning to denim experts *Jane Bishop* of Jean Stories and _Vogue_ Denim Editor, *Kelly Connor*, I argued my case.
> 
> Bishop was initially sympathetic to my sizable trauma over the ruined Acne Studios jeans but was largely unconvinced that me not washing non-raw jeans—jeans with a minimal amount of stretch—would do me any good. “There is always a feeling of ‘they’ll never be the same,’ even the [pairs] that are brand new that you buy at Barneys or Mother denim, that are made of the softest, stretchiest, gummiest denim . . . but then if you don’t wash them for two weeks all they are is dirty. They are not any more suited to your body than they would be otherwise,” the denim aficionada explained matter-of-factly.
> 
> Blessed with an actual denim cycle on her dryer (“The most thoughtful thing my husband has ever done when buying a washer and dryer!”), Bishop explained her scrupulous cleaning regimen that includes washing her white jeans every week (a habit she picked up from _Vogue_’s *Tonne Goodman*, a famous devotee of white jeans), any pair with stretch every two weeks, and her Levi’s after ten to fifteen wears.
> 
> “But, come on, isn’t she ever nervous they’ll change?” I prod. Recounting her own first pair of Levi’s 517s, Bishop explained how she continued to make alterations upon alterations over the years, taking them to Daniel Corrigan at Simon Miller for repair before resolving that this was simply the course of denim—they were meant to change, evolve. “You don’t want to ruin them or ever do something to them that will make them unwearable, of course. But if they change, I mean, isn’t that life? I mean, nothing ever stays the same forever.” She added playfully, “Denim _is_ life, Marjon!”
> 
> A quick call to _Vogue’_s intrepid Denim Editor would paint a different picture, with Kelly Connor taking a laid-back approach to a very serious passion of hers. “I basically don’t wash my jeans. If it’s vintage Levi’s and raw denim, I never wash them. And I haven’t gotten to the gross point—or maybe I have and I’m just not that clean in general . . .”
> 
> Ah, a girl after my own heart.
> 
> Unlike Bishop’s slightly Zen take on the inevitable changes in denim that come with her strict cleaning mantra, Connor lets her jeans “get their character.” In the case of stains, she’ll spot-clean them, then spritz salt water onto the pair and allow them to air-dry outside. The only pairs she does clean (and not very often at that, she admits) are her stretch jeans, which she reserves for horse-riding. “They’re not really my ‘fashion jeans’,” Connor explains. “They’re not my ‘cool jeans’ in my closet that I adore anyway.”
> 
> However, she, like Bishop, does make an exception for her white jeans—but concedes that sometimes even a distressed or messy pair of white jeans can look great too. Ultimately, Connor isn’t keen on disturbing perfection. “You know when you have a T-shirt and you can wash it a million times, and it’s going to be the same. And then there are other ones where you’re like, ‘Oh, but it’s so perfectly baggy and worn-in without being see-through.’ Vintage jeans should never be touched like that.”
> 
> I couldn’t agree more.
> 
> I hung up and felt my “denim shame” subsiding. While both these denim gurus may diverge a bit on the subject, they actually taught me the same thing: Jeans, after all, are simply jeans and ultimately can withstand either a little dirt or the slight changes caused by a cold rinse. Whichever I so chose.


----------



## Vienna

Yuck!! All those A-listers who don't bathe?!! They do always look dirty in pictures, especially Brad.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Yeah, I'm right there with you.  Dental hygiene is a biggie with me along with regular bathing & use of deodorant.  Several female celebrities don't brush their teeth or use deodorant either.  Yuck!!!


Jessica Simpson apparently never brushes her teeth. She just rubs them clean with a tee shirt. Disgusting.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I have jeans that I don't wash after every wear.  If I haven't spilled anything on them or I haven't done very much in them to get them dirty, I will wear them again.  I may only wear them half the day; if so, I will hang them up to be worn again.


You don't have to wash them every single time you wear them but thats a huge difference from rarely washing them lol.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> Yeah, I'm right there with you.  Dental hygiene is a biggie with me along with regular bathing & use of deodorant.  Several female celebrities don't brush their teeth or use deodorant either.  Yuck!!!


I'm obsessive with dental hygiene. I floss, use a procto brush, a regular tooth brush, and then an electric toothbrush. I then use my water pic and finish that off with mouthwash. I do that once a day and the other times 'just' use a toothbrush. I just can't imagine not looking after your teeth.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I recall there was some advice online that said you should rarely wash premium jeans.  and if you wear underwear, that shouldn't really mean you'd smell


They can say what they want but sorry, I'm washing my jeans lol.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> Granted underwear helps, but to say that your jeans won't smell as a result?  I'm not buying it.


Well it's not just the person who is wearing the jeans (hopefully not going commando) but it's everything your jeans touch when you are wearing then. Dirty seats etc.


----------



## BagBerry13

cdtracing said:


> There are several Hollywood celebrity "so called heartthrobs" whose personal hygiene leave a lot to be desired...like showering, dental hygiene, deodorant use or lack there of.  And I do remember reading that Brad Pitt was among those.  Matthew McConaughey is another. It's both male & female celebrities.





cdtracing said:


> Along with Bradley Cooper, Orlando Bloom, Anderson Cooper, Robert Patterson...& that's just the guys.  What's up with these people who refuse to shower & wear deodorant??!!???!!!!??





cdtracing said:


> My mother drilled into my sisters & I that we have "lady parts" & we should bath every day.
> Julia Roberts, Gwyneth Paltrow, Courtney Cox, Megan Fox, Kourtney Kartrashian are a few of the women who are known to smell & shun deodorant.  SMDH


Well, this would at least explain why journalists always make a point in mentioning in articles if a star smells nice. I always found that odd smelling other people but if it seems to be a thing in Hollywood not to shower then I can understand why journalists mention it when someone actually smells nice. That must have been some horrible interviews with those stinkers.


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> I'm obsessive with dental hygiene. I floss, use a procto brush, a regular tooth brush, and then an electric toothbrush. I then use my water pic and finish that off with mouthwash. I do that once a day and the other times 'just' use a toothbrush. I just can't imagine not looking after your teeth.


What on earth is a water pic???


----------



## White Orchid

Well, seeing as how you bishes have completely gone off track *again* and are discussing lady parts and so forth, lol...

When a friend of mine who was born and raised in Dubai moved to the UK to study, she was positively aghast that the loos there had no washing system in them.  As in, you merely wiped your "bits" lol, as opposed to washing them.  Because in Muslim countries, you either have a watering can in the loo/bathroom or a little hose thingi to wash your private parts with when you're done urinating or defecating.  I have this problem too whenever I'm in a public loo (which I rarely use) or am at my non-Muslim friend's place.  I've learned to carry a water bottle with me for those times


----------



## dangerouscurves

Angel1988 said:


> Exactly, I never understood how she could have been deeply in love with him for 10+ years, because she must at times yearn for a stronger person than Brad.
> 
> He's a good follower and as she said multiple times a wonderful father, but the marriage was for the kids.  And now, it seems he lost control of himself, and she can no longer control him,…
> 
> In this joint interview of them  Angelina is the one with the eloquent responses and Brad just backs up what she's saying.




I read it somewhere that Jennifer was too smart for Brad and Brad was too good looking for Jennifer.


----------



## Grande Latte

I agree with Wendy Williams on all her points re the Brangelina divorce. 

It was two adults colluding and having no regard for the  previous spouse. Angie is one of the world's most beautiful woman, she knows it. She could've had ANY man, married or single. A politician, a billionaire, a Hollywood superstar, anyone....She consciously took another woman's husband, and paraded him and later their kids all around the world. Brad was powerless (not blameless).


----------



## limom

dangerouscurves said:


> I read it somewhere that Jennifer was too smart for Brad and Brad was too good looking for Jennifer.


Both of his wives were too smart for him, imo
Even Goop (while completely entitled) comes across as smarter than her former fiancé.
It is really interesting to me that Brad has a tendency to date women who have connections in Hollywood.


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> I agree with Wendy Williams on all her points re the Brangelina divorce.
> 
> so you are team Jen? Lol
> As far as comparing them to Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton, I don't see it.
> Brad does not have the talent and does not come across as a vulcanic and passionate lover.


----------



## ManilaMama

sdkitty said:


> not saying I never wash my jeans but here's an article: from Vogue:
> 
> 
> ASHION
> *Why I Never Wash My Jeans—And Maybe You Shouldn’t Either*
> AUGUST 19, 2015 12:47 PMby MARJON CARLOS
> 
> EMAIL
> 
> 
> 
> Illustrated by Pete Gamlen
> 
> So, you’ve been publicly “denim shamed”: Your colleagues, friends, family, or lovers are balking at your admission that you don’t wash your jeans—like, almost ever.
> 
> Most likely a sinking feeling has befallen you. Your back tightens, a lump develops in your throat, and you begin shifting from one foot to another . . . all because you prefer your blues as natural, as true as they can be.
> 
> _They’re jeans, for heaven’s sake!, _you muster._ Made of the most durable, enduring, rugged fabric there is—burlap must be a close second. They can take whatever grit comes their way: In fact, the texture loves it. Jeans love to live with you, to share in your exploits; they’re trusty like that. That’s their actual reputation. They only get better with time, with age, with wear._...



I could not read through this article!! I stopped at the author's excessive adulation over.. denim fabric! Talking about it like its some first-born child or something.. Such baloney. Lol. WASH your dirty clothes, for crying out loud! Or buy a new clean pair!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

ManilaMama said:


> I could not read through this article!! I stopped at the author's excessive adulation over.. denim fabric! Talking about it like its some first-born child or something.. Such baloney. Lol. WASH your dirty clothes, for crying out loud! Or buy a new clean pair!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Indeed, it was a bit much....over denim....."like a first born child" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

I wonder if Rumpelstiltskin appeared to collect their denim, would they offer their first born child instead?

I will agree with one thing in that article.  I'm love white denim, in fact, white pants of any kind.  [emoji7]


----------



## bag-mania

I guess I've never loved a pair of jeans so much that I'd care, or even notice, if they changed a little after being washed.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I don't think brad is dumb. I think he's probably fairly intelligent. I judge that based on the scripts he chooses and his career trajectory. He's gone farther than most pretty boys do. 
I don't think he's very articulate on the spot and I think he's not always a good judge of character, he's too easily influenced, and he's immature.


----------



## bag-mania

*Inside Angelina Jolie's Plot to 'Destroy' Brad Pitt In Divorce, Custody Battle*

In the 72 hours after Brad Pitt’s wife of two years, Angelina Jolie, blindsided him by filing for divorce September 19, newspapers and gossip blogs rushed to paint him as an angry, unfaithful villain. The person allegedly behind the reports: his wife. People in Jolie's inner circle “are running a smear campaign,” a source claims in the new issue of _Us Weekly_. The insider adds that the negative press reports are an attempt to discredit the 52-year-old _War Machine_ star. Find out more in the video above, and detailed below.

The most disturbing story came from TMZ September 22: The sitereported that the actor — who Jolie, 41, his partner of 12 years, praised as a “wonderful father” in 2013 — became “verbally abusive and physical with his children” in front of their mother aboard a private jet September 14. 

But while Jolie’s friends insist Pitt indeed has a terrible temper, _Us_can confirm the _Maleficent_ star, 41, long plotted to leave him — and gain physical custody of their six children, Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

Jolie, deeply unhappy with Pitt after years of fighting, had been quietly laying the groundwork to leave her husband. The incident on the plane — a Pitt friend admits the actor lost his temper, but insists he was not abusive — may have been the last straw. It also, however, provided her with an opportunity to get the upper hand in a custody battle and keep the kids overseas. “Angie says she is going to destroy him,” claims one Jolie friend. “If something is broken, she just throws it away.”

In the past year, the humanitarian had been “ramping up her efforts in the political world,” says a Jolie confidant. The United Nations special envoy for refugees aspired to turn her back on Hollywood and develop a “full-time role” in the U.K., says the source.

Two politicos she met through her humanitarian work, Arminka Helic and Chloe Dalton, both former advisers to onetime U.K. foreign secretary William Hague, helped her. Helic aided Jolie in nabbing a 2017 professorship at the London School of Economics.

Over the summer, the Oscar winner reportedly even rented a five-bedroom, $8.5 million home in Malibu. There, she could stay out of the spotlight after she cut the cord with Pitt.

She did just that September 19. Multiple sources confirm Jolie — who hired shrewd divorce lawyer Laura Wasser — barely gave her husband notice that she had decided to officially declare their differences “irreconcilable” and seek a divorce. “Angelina filed the papers a minute before the courts closed. He didn’t have a lawyer or anything,” says a Pitt source. “He has been crying constantly.”

Meanwhile, holed up in Malibu with the children as well as Helic and Dalton, Jolie has blocked Pitt’s number from her phone. Pitt, who hasn't seen the children since Jolie filed for divorce, "is a shattered man," continues the source.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...s-to-destroy-brad-pitt-in-divorce-war-w442275


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt Releases Statement on Situation With Angelina Jolie and Family*

*Brad Pitt* narrated the documentary _Voyage of Time_, but he won't be attending a screening for it.

"*Terrence* [*Malick*]'s _Voyage of Time_ is an incredibly beautiful and unique experiential IMAX film for children and families chronicling the birth of time. I'm very grateful to be part of such a fascinating and educational project, but I'm currently focused on my family situation and don't want to distract attention away from this extraordinary film, which I encourage everyone to see," Pitt tells E! News in a statement.

News broke last Tuesday that he and *Angelina Jolie* would be splitting up after 12 years together (two of which were marriage), and since then the split has been contentious at best. E! News learned that Pitt hasn't seen his six children since Jolie filed for divorce, but is hoping that he and his estranged wife can work things out without media scrutiny.

"He really wants to see the kids and to work out an arrangement that is best for them," an insider told us of Pitt's familial concerns. "[He] wants to work things out privately and amicably."

Jolie requested for sole physical custody of *Maddox*, *Pax*, *Zahara*,*Shiloh*, and twins *Knox* and *Vivienne*, with Pitt receiving visitation rights. But after the legal documents were released E! News confirmed that the Department of Children and Family Services in Los Angeles County is conducting an inquiry into the allegations that Pitt was involved in an incident with a child aboard a private plane earlier this month. 

Meanwhile, reps for the actors have not commented on the reports regarding the incident on the plane, but a source close to the investigation told E! News he "takes the matter very seriously and says he did not commit any abuse of his children."

Similarly, another insider noted that Pitt is "is cooperating fully." The source added, "He will continue to do what's in the best interest of the children...[He] is most concerned about his children and the best thing for them is to keep the situation private."

http://www.eonline.com/news/798059/...t-on-situation-with-angelina-jolie-and-family


----------



## limom

slowlikehoney said:


> I don't think brad is dumb. I think he's probably fairly intelligent. I judge that based on the scripts he chooses and his career trajectory. He's gone farther than most pretty boys do.
> I don't think he's very articulate on the spot and I think he's not always a good judge of character, he's too easily influenced, and he's immature.


He reminds me of a beautiful and insecure woman who becomes whatever and whomever her mate is.
OTOH, Brad could be resting on his laurels and not produce worthwhile projects such as 12 years a slave.
I agree that he is not very articulate, he just seems so sweet in his adoration of AJ.


----------



## slowlikehoney

limom said:


> He reminds me of a beautiful and insecure woman who becomes whatever and whomever her mate is.
> OTOH, Brad could be resting on his laurels and not produce worthwhile projects such as 12 years a slave.
> I agree that he is not very articulate, he just seems so sweet in his adoration of AJ.



Oh I think he absolutely adored her. I think he was in awe of her, especially in the beginning.


----------



## bag-mania

slowlikehoney said:


> I don't think brad is dumb. I think he's probably fairly intelligent. I judge that based on the scripts he chooses and his career trajectory. He's gone farther than most pretty boys do.
> I don't think he's very articulate on the spot and I think he's not always a good judge of character, he's too easily influenced, and he's immature.





limom said:


> He reminds me of a beautiful and insecure woman who becomes whatever and whomever her mate is.
> OTOH, Brad could be resting on his laurels and not produce worthwhile projects such as 12 years a slave.
> I agree that he is not very articulate, he just seems so sweet in his adoration of AJ.



He isn't stupid, but I get the impression he is impulsive and he acts on his feelings. Unlike Angelina, Brad actually graduated high school and went to college. Where it gets odd is he was only two weeks from graduating from the University of Missouri with a journalism degree and he bailed and went to Hollywood. Since that path worked out well for him nobody can say he made a bad choice.


----------



## slowlikehoney

bag-mania said:


> He isn't stupid, but I get the impression he is impulsive and he acts on his feelings. Unlike Angelina, Brad actually graduated high school and went to college. Where it gets odd is he was only two weeks from graduating from the University of Missouri with a journalism degree and he bailed and went to Hollywood. Since that path worked out well for him nobody can say he made a bad choice.



Journalism! That's interesting. I never knew that. 
I think you're right about him being impulsive- to a fault maybe.


----------



## gelbergirl

His movie premiere would have made for a nice family outing with the kids.


----------



## bag-mania

*Brangelina divorce: What happens next?*

It's been a week since Angelina Jolie filed for divorce from Brad Pitt, thus upending widespread romantic notions about Hollywood's most "golden" couple. For seven days it's been one startling revelation after another. So what happens next?

First up: Pitt has 30 days from the time Jolie filed her divorce petition (Sept. 19) to file his official response.  Also possible: A resolution of allegations now being investigated that he verbally and physically abused one of his kids.

His divorce response will be public record. The child-abuse investigation is not, and if the lawyers have their way, we may not find out for sure what happens on that issue — until it's leaked. Which, of course, is all too possible.

No matter how much divorce lawyers protest that this latest mega-celeb divorce should be conducted outside the bear pit of the public courtroom, the pressure in the tabloid media to get the latest juicy details — and the need to win the public relations war — is too strong to resist.

*What is likely to happen after Pitt files his response?*

In most divorce cases, the divorce court would make a temporary spousal support order, but neither multimillionaire Jolie nor multimillionaire Pitt are likely to need money from the other, says Los Angeles divorce attorney Fahi Takesh Hallin of Harris Ginsberg.

"But they will need a temporary custody schedule and my intuition tells me they will be in court over that," Hallin says. "If the parties are able to resolve that amicably, it will be private. If they have to go to court, it will be open to the public. "

Hallin predicts the next thing to watch for is Pitt's attempt to ensure he has equal time with their six kids, ranging in age 8 to 15, until the divorce is granted. He can also be expected to "vigorously defend" himself against the report now being investigated by child protective services that he verbally and physically abused one of his children while on a private flight from France to the USA on Sept. 14.

The Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services will not confirm or deny there is an investigation because it is prohibited by law from doing so. But a source close to Pitt, who was not authorized to speak publicly, told USA TODAY that Pitt is taking the matter "very seriously and is fully cooperating," though he calls the allegations "greatly exaggerated or fabricated."

While DCFS is investigating, "(Pitt's) attorneys will take depositions of everybody involved, there will be a meeting with (DCFS) and a hearing if necessary," Hallin says. "All of which will be behind closed doors."

*If there is a prenup, why does it matter?*

It means the asset-dividing aspect of the divorce can be easily settled. The issue that remains is custody of the six kids. Jolie indicated in her divorce petition that she is seeking full physical custody, and in her sole press statement she said she sought the divorce "for the health of the family."

It's significant that Jolie mentioned nothing about a prenup in her divorce petition.

"Usually when we (lawyers) file a petition, if there is a prenup we indicate that — unless we don't like it," says Hallin. "When (Pitt) files his response, he will say in there whether he wants to enforce (a prenup)."

Under the divorce court rules, Pitt has three weeks left to file his response, but Hallin says it's not uncommon for respondents to ask for an extension and for petitioners to agree.

*If there is a prenup, what does it say about custody?*

It doesn't matter, because under California law, a prenup can't include or control issues of child support or custody, Hallin says.

*Where will the allegations and custody issue be handled first?*

Allegations of abuse or safety involving minor children of a divorcing couple are handled by the DCFS and by special forums called dependency courts. And all proceedings are closed to the public.

Family court, or divorce court, handles the divorce and all proceedings are public record.

Hallin says the two forums work on parallel tracks but while allegations of child abuse are being investigated, proceedings in the divorce may be frozen while awaiting an outcome. The child-abuse allegations are being investigated behind closed doors (barring leaks), and once they are resolved, the issue of custody will revert back to the divorce court.

"As long as the dependency court has jurisdiction, as long as a (DCFS) case is open, the divorce court can’t make a custody order in the divorce," Hallin says. "Nothing is going to happen in divorce court until the (dependency) court releases jurisdiction over these children. They're going to have to do battle in that court first."

*What will the divorce court consider? *

Besides reviewing the results of the abuse investigation, a divorce court judge will consider other factors in deciding whether Jolie gets sole custody or if the couple share custody equally after the divorce. The judge will look into "what the norm was," for the children, says divorce lawyer Nancy Chemtob, founding partner at Chemtob Moss & Forman, who has represented high profile clients including Star Jones and Tory Burch.

"Who is the one who took them to school, who is the one who made dinner for them, who made sure they were doing their extracurricular activities?"

*What if the abuse allegations are true?*

"The DCFS will report to a judge in dependency court and say whether a claim is substantiated or not," Hallin says. "If it is, the dependency court will order protection of the children and arrange to get help for the parent."

That means "it can be anything from shifting custody from the primary parent to the other parent – or neither parent," says Christina Riehl, senior staff attorney for the Children's Advocacy Institute.

But there are variables at play, says Chemtob. "If (the abuse allegations) come out to be true and it was a one-off situation, maybe they would send (Pitt) to anger-management classes," she says. Also, supervised visitation could be ordered.

*What if the allegations are false or exaggerated?*

"Then the DCFS closes the case and the parties can proceed to fighting over custody in family court," Hallin says.

Pitt could then move forward in the legal war. "If one of the parents is creating (claims of abuse), then that would play into custody decisions made at that point by the family court," says Riehl.

"False allegations of abuse is one of the biggest factors for losing custody, coupled with alienation,” says Chemtob, defining alienation as situations in which one parent is preventing the other parent from seeing their children or badmouthing the other parent.

But alienation "is very difficult to prove. It’s really a judgment call based on sometimes therapists' reports," adds Riehl.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2016/09/27/jolie-pitt-divorce-now-what/91114704/


----------



## ForeverYoung87

LOL every tabloid has them front and center this week. Some Pro Brad some Pro Ang. They don't usually have the same cover stories like this even when a couple breaks up.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> What on earth is a water pic???


It's the best thing in the world!  Like a toothpick, but with a pressurized tiny water stream.  Studies have shown that it does a better job than flossing, although doing both is great.  You can also mix some listerine or other materials proven to fight plaque (I use Periogen) or bacteria, and it's awesome yet gentle on the gums.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Well, seeing as how you bishes have completely gone off track *again* and are discussing lady parts and so forth, lol...
> 
> When a friend of mine who was born and raised in Dubai moved to the UK to study, she was positively aghast that the loos there had no washing system in them.  As in, you merely wiped your "bits" lol, as opposed to washing them.  Because in Muslim countries, you either have a watering can in the loo/bathroom or a little hose thingi to wash your private parts with when you're done urinating or defecating.  I have this problem too whenever I'm in a public loo (which I rarely use) or am at my non-Muslim friend's place.  I've learned to carry a water bottle with me for those times


This is why I love bidets.  I wish my house had one, and I don't have the space to install one.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> This is why I love bidets.  I wish my house had one, and I don't have the space to install one.


Yes, I would love to have one in my house but installing one would require a complete redo & enlargement of the master bath.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> What on earth is a water pic???


It's a morotized unit that you fill with water and squirt between your teeth to get them really clean. Highly recommended by dentists. Works better than floss. I hate going to the dentist so I pull out all the stops lol.


----------



## redney

limom said:


> He reminds me of a beautiful and insecure woman who becomes whatever and whomever her mate is.
> OTOH, Brad could be resting on his laurels and not produce worthwhile projects such as 12 years a slave.
> I agree that he is not very articulate, he just seems so sweet in his adoration of AJ.


I've always thought he mirrored whomever he was dating at the time. He was kinda of a greasy looking dude with Juliette Lewis, a clean-cut looking "golden boy" with Gwyneth, mirrored Jen's style from "golden boy" to pothead looking dude with Jen, and humanatarian/save the world/architect/world traveler with Angie.

I found this online, he's also dated other married women (Robin Givens when she was separated from but still married to Mike Tyson). http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Who-Has-Brad-Pitt-Dated-40921427?stream_view=1#photo-40921465

To me, I never saw his popularity, seems like a boring type of guy to me.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> *Brangelina divorce: What happens next?*
> 
> It's been a week since Angelina Jolie filed for divorce from Brad Pitt, thus upending widespread romantic notions about Hollywood's most "golden" couple. For seven days it's been one startling revelation after another. So what happens next?
> 
> First up: Pitt has 30 days from the time Jolie filed her divorce petition (Sept. 19) to file his official response.  Also possible: A resolution of allegations now being investigated that he verbally and physically abused one of his kids.
> 
> His divorce response will be public record. The child-abuse investigation is not, and if the lawyers have their way, we may not find out for sure what happens on that issue — until it's leaked. Which, of course, is all too possible.
> 
> No matter how much divorce lawyers protest that this latest mega-celeb divorce should be conducted outside the bear pit of the public courtroom, the pressure in the tabloid media to get the latest juicy details — and the need to win the public relations war — is too strong to resist.
> 
> *What is likely to happen after Pitt files his response?*
> 
> In most divorce cases, the divorce court would make a temporary spousal support order, but neither multimillionaire Jolie nor multimillionaire Pitt are likely to need money from the other, says Los Angeles divorce attorney Fahi Takesh Hallin of Harris Ginsberg.
> 
> "But they will need a temporary custody schedule and my intuition tells me they will be in court over that," Hallin says. "If the parties are able to resolve that amicably, it will be private. If they have to go to court, it will be open to the public. "
> 
> Hallin predicts the next thing to watch for is Pitt's attempt to ensure he has equal time with their six kids, ranging in age 8 to 15, until the divorce is granted. He can also be expected to "vigorously defend" himself against the report now being investigated by child protective services that he verbally and physically abused one of his children while on a private flight from France to the USA on Sept. 14.
> 
> The Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services will not confirm or deny there is an investigation because it is prohibited by law from doing so. But a source close to Pitt, who was not authorized to speak publicly, told USA TODAY that Pitt is taking the matter "very seriously and is fully cooperating," though he calls the allegations "greatly exaggerated or fabricated."
> 
> While DCFS is investigating, "(Pitt's) attorneys will take depositions of everybody involved, there will be a meeting with (DCFS) and a hearing if necessary," Hallin says. "All of which will be behind closed doors."
> 
> *If there is a prenup, why does it matter?*
> 
> It means the asset-dividing aspect of the divorce can be easily settled. The issue that remains is custody of the six kids. Jolie indicated in her divorce petition that she is seeking full physical custody, and in her sole press statement she said she sought the divorce "for the health of the family."
> 
> It's significant that Jolie mentioned nothing about a prenup in her divorce petition.
> 
> "Usually when we (lawyers) file a petition, if there is a prenup we indicate that — unless we don't like it," says Hallin. "When (Pitt) files his response, he will say in there whether he wants to enforce (a prenup)."
> 
> Under the divorce court rules, Pitt has three weeks left to file his response, but Hallin says it's not uncommon for respondents to ask for an extension and for petitioners to agree.
> 
> *If there is a prenup, what does it say about custody?*
> 
> It doesn't matter, because under California law, a prenup can't include or control issues of child support or custody, Hallin says.
> 
> *Where will the allegations and custody issue be handled first?*
> 
> Allegations of abuse or safety involving minor children of a divorcing couple are handled by the DCFS and by special forums called dependency courts. And all proceedings are closed to the public.
> 
> Family court, or divorce court, handles the divorce and all proceedings are public record.
> 
> Hallin says the two forums work on parallel tracks but while allegations of child abuse are being investigated, proceedings in the divorce may be frozen while awaiting an outcome. The child-abuse allegations are being investigated behind closed doors (barring leaks), and once they are resolved, the issue of custody will revert back to the divorce court.
> 
> "As long as the dependency court has jurisdiction, as long as a (DCFS) case is open, the divorce court can’t make a custody order in the divorce," Hallin says. "Nothing is going to happen in divorce court until the (dependency) court releases jurisdiction over these children. They're going to have to do battle in that court first."
> 
> *What will the divorce court consider? *
> 
> Besides reviewing the results of the abuse investigation, a divorce court judge will consider other factors in deciding whether Jolie gets sole custody or if the couple share custody equally after the divorce. The judge will look into "what the norm was," for the children, says divorce lawyer Nancy Chemtob, founding partner at Chemtob Moss & Forman, who has represented high profile clients including Star Jones and Tory Burch.
> 
> "Who is the one who took them to school, who is the one who made dinner for them, who made sure they were doing their extracurricular activities?"
> 
> *What if the abuse allegations are true?*
> 
> "The DCFS will report to a judge in dependency court and say whether a claim is substantiated or not," Hallin says. "If it is, the dependency court will order protection of the children and arrange to get help for the parent."
> 
> That means "it can be anything from shifting custody from the primary parent to the other parent – or neither parent," says Christina Riehl, senior staff attorney for the Children's Advocacy Institute.
> 
> But there are variables at play, says Chemtob. "If (the abuse allegations) come out to be true and it was a one-off situation, maybe they would send (Pitt) to anger-management classes," she says. Also, supervised visitation could be ordered.
> 
> *What if the allegations are false or exaggerated?*
> 
> "Then the DCFS closes the case and the parties can proceed to fighting over custody in family court," Hallin says.
> 
> Pitt could then move forward in the legal war. "If one of the parents is creating (claims of abuse), then that would play into custody decisions made at that point by the family court," says Riehl.
> 
> "False allegations of abuse is one of the biggest factors for losing custody, coupled with alienation,” says Chemtob, defining alienation as situations in which one parent is preventing the other parent from seeing their children or badmouthing the other parent.
> 
> But alienation "is very difficult to prove. It’s really a judgment call based on sometimes therapists' reports," adds Riehl.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/movies/2016/09/27/jolie-pitt-divorce-now-what/91114704/



Won't Brad & Angelina be required to go through some sort of mediation concerning the children.  It doesn't seem to be an issue with dividing up their assets since they have prenups but prenups don't govern the children.  In my state, mediation is required for divorcing couples concerning property division and children visitation/custody of minor children.  The presiding judge in the divorce case will listen to older children around 14-15 yrs old to hear who they would like to listen to & take that into consideration but Maddox is the only one old enough for that.  I would think the court will appoint a guardian ad litum attorney who will have the best interests of the children in mind, not what the parents want.


----------



## Chagall

Grande Latte said:


> I agree with Wendy Williams on all her points re the Brangelina divorce.
> 
> It was two adults colluding and having no regard for the  previous spouse. Angie is one of the world's most beautiful woman, she knows it. She could've had ANY man, married or single. A politician, a billionaire, a Hollywood superstar, anyone....She consciously took another woman's husband, and paraded him and later their kids all around the world. Brad was powerless (not blameless).



She really did parade this relationship around. It was done in an in your face way and cruelly. Brad was equally to blame and I'm not sure he was powerless. Did he not have any say, and an opinion on how it played out.


----------



## chowlover2

Decophile said:


> It's the best thing in the world!  Like a toothpick, but with a pressurized tiny water stream.  Studies have shown that it does a better job than flossing, although doing both is great.  You can also mix some listerine or other materials proven to fight plaque (I use Periogen) or bacteria, and it's awesome yet gentle on the gums.


I LOVE my Waterpic!  Best dental cleaner ever. My teeth feel like they have been cleaned at the dentist when I finish.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Chagall said:


> She really did parade this relationship around. It was done in an in your face way and cruelly. Brad was equally to blame and I'm not sure he was powerless. Did he not have any say, and an opinion on how it played out.


To quote Jennifer Aniston he's missing a sensitivity chip.


----------



## Chagall

Brad comes across as a real lightweight. Someone who is easily led and goes with the flow. She used him to become more respected in the film industry and now she has new ambitions so he serves no use to her anymore. I don't believe for one minute that it's his addictions that are suddenly a huge insurmountable problem. They are nothing new so why all of a sudden are they such a huge deal breaker. What I don't understand is her need to ruin his name. And of course as many of us have noted WTH is she doing to her supposedly much loved kids. Well I quess she was cruel to Jennifer and now she is being cruel to Brad and the kids. Running true to form!


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Yes, I would love to have one in my house but installing one would require a complete redo & enlargement of the master bath.


Same here .  But I'm considering one of those Japanese toilet seats that convert your toilet into a toilet/bidet combo.  They've come way down in price over the years.  I don't know about their reliability, but they've been in Japanese toilets for decades so they must be doing something right.


----------



## bag-mania

This is a Vanity Fair interview with Angelina from eight years ago. In some ways it's a puff piece where Angelina does what she does best, presenting herself in the best way because that's how she wants the world to see her. But it does give more insight into the way she thinks than other articles I've read. The way she cut her father out of her life seems similar to what she's doing to Brad now.

http://www.vanityfair.com/news/2008/07/jolie200807


----------



## Charles

cdtracing said:


> Anderson Cooper is a very attractive man even though he's gay but his deal is he doesn't wash his clothes, especially his jeans.  Here's a quote of him revealing his dirtbag ways, "I wear the same thing everyday these are TV clothes these are not my actual real clothes. In my real life I wear a t-shirt, grey or white, same pair of jeans. Literally, the same pair of jeans everyday." He also revealed that he only washes those same pair of jeans four times a year... while in the shower.



Actually, that's how you're supposed to handle jeans.  Especially if they're unsanforized/raw.  Washing normally them causes them to degrade faster and lose their shape.  Also, over time, the denim will stretch out so wearing them in the shower, getting them wet, and letting them dry while wearing them will shrink them to fit your body better.  Now, if they start reeking, it's advised that you soak them in a mild detergent, then rinse.  But yeah, most guys who are into high end denim only wash their jeans a couple times a year.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I love all the throwback pics, they were both SO hot in the day.

I think she was super hot from the get go - I remember her from the Gia  Golden Globes, Joan interviewed her and said "They say you have a perfect body", and she was much less reserved then, and said "Well, I don't know about that", but she absolutely glowed.


----------



## Angel1988

gelbergirl said:


> His movie premiere would have made for a nice family outing with the kids.



Yes, it would have been an excellent opportunity for both Brad and Angelina to put up a united front for the children.


----------



## BagBerry13

Charles said:


> Actually, that's how you're supposed to handle jeans.  Especially if they're unsanforized/raw.  Washing normally them causes them to degrade faster and lose their shape.  Also, over time, the denim will stretch out so wearing them in the shower, getting them wet, and letting them dry while wearing them will shrink them to fit your body better.  Now, if they start reeking, it's advised that you soak them in a mild detergent, then rinse.  But yeah, most guys who are into high end denim only wash their jeans a couple times a year.


Yeah but I think most people are used to some kind of stretch material in their jeans now. At least with women to fit different body types. Those jeans you can wash regularly. I certainly can't remember the last time I had a true denim jeans on.


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> You are kidding me. Anderson Cooper is one of the unwashed? He always looks squeaky clean and well groomed on air. I know he swings for the other team but I always liked him.


Right!! Thank the stars we dont have smell-o-vision!!! Now we know why he looks like a duracell man...


cdtracing said:


> Anderson Cooper is a very attractive man even though he's gay but his deal is he doesn't wash his clothes, especially his jeans.  Here's a quote of him revealing his dirtbag ways, "I wear the same thing everyday these are TV clothes these are not my actual real clothes. In my real life I wear a t-shirt, grey or white, same pair of jeans. Literally, the same pair of jeans everyday." He also revealed that he only washes those same pair of jeans four times a year... while in the shower.
> His staff at CNN used to remind him of his retched scent so often he invested in basil candles. The staff was so upset that not only he reeked, his candles reeked as well and played a prank on the journalist by outing him on his segment "The RidicuList" stating that his candles smelled like a grandma's house, Woodstock vomit, dumpster ravioli... the list continued. So if candles were covering up his jeans, imagine how he must actually smell.
> 
> Check out this site...
> Read more at http://www.jellyshare.com/article-335/20-celebrities-who-have-terrible-personal-hygiene.htm


Man, I would have never thought Anderson was anti soap and water... The man always looks sharp.


cdtracing said:


> My mother drilled into my sisters & I that we have "lady parts" & we should bath every day.
> Julia Roberts, Gwyneth Paltrow, Courtney Cox, Megan Fox, Kourtney Kartrashian are a few of the women who are known to smell & shun deodorant.  SMDH


Not saying Kourtney doesn't, but I think she did that for the show... Gotta take that show with a very light grain of salt...



lorihmatthews said:


> Ethan Hawke too. I was in an elevator with him many years ago when he was married to Uma Therman. His hair was dirty, his pants were floods, his New Balance sneakers were grimy. I thought to myself, "This guy needs a bath!"


yeh, he looks like he would smell...


ManilaMama said:


> -munches popcorn-
> 
> It's noon where I live and I'm a bit tipsy from lunch.
> 
> I'm laughing and confused at all you ladies. Going from yummy photos of Brad to discussing bad teeth and Andrew Cooper! Ooh wee!


This thread is your one stop shop doll!!!



Chagall said:


> Jessica Simpson apparently never brushes her teeth. She just rubs them clean with a tee shirt. Disgusting.


Omg I have no idea how people ca do that. Nasty.


White Orchid said:


> Well, seeing as how you bishes have completely gone off track *again* and are discussing lady parts and so forth, lol...
> 
> When a friend of mine who was born and raised in Dubai moved to the UK to study, she was positively aghast that the loos there had no washing system in them.  As in, you merely wiped your "bits" lol, as opposed to washing them.  Because in Muslim countries, you either have a watering can in the loo/bathroom *or a little hose thingi to wash* your private parts with when you're done urinating or defecating.  I have this problem too whenever I'm in a public loo (which I rarely use) or am at my non-Muslim friend's place.  I've learned to carry a water bottle with me for those times


One of my baths has one of this!! Thats what its for!?!?!!?!?  I know of bidets but this thing raised my brow! 


bag-mania said:


> *Inside Angelina Jolie's Plot to 'Destroy' Brad Pitt In Divorce, Custody Battle*
> 
> In the 72 hours after Brad Pitt’s wife of two years, Angelina Jolie, blindsided him by filing for divorce September 19, newspapers and gossip blogs rushed to paint him as an angry, unfaithful villain. The person allegedly behind the reports: his wife. People in Jolie's inner circle “are running a smear campaign,” a source claims in the new issue of _Us Weekly_. The insider adds that the negative press reports are an attempt to discredit the 52-year-old _War Machine_ star. Find out more in the video above, and detailed below.
> 
> The most disturbing story came from TMZ September 22: The sitereported that the actor — who Jolie, 41, his partner of 12 years, praised as a “wonderful father” in 2013 — became “verbally abusive and physical with his children” in front of their mother aboard a private jet September 14.
> 
> But while Jolie’s friends insist Pitt indeed has a terrible temper, _Us_can confirm the _Maleficent_ star, 41, long plotted to leave him — and gain physical custody of their six children, Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.
> 
> Jolie, deeply unhappy with Pitt after years of fighting, had been quietly laying the groundwork to leave her husband. The incident on the plane — a Pitt friend admits the actor lost his temper, but insists he was not abusive — may have been the last straw. It also, however, provided her with an opportunity to get the upper hand in a custody battle and keep the kids overseas. “Angie says she is going to destroy him,” claims one Jolie friend. “If something is broken, she just throws it away.”
> 
> In the past year, the humanitarian had been “ramping up her efforts in the political world,” says a Jolie confidant. The United Nations special envoy for refugees aspired to turn her back on Hollywood and develop a “full-time role” in the U.K., says the source.
> 
> Two politicos she met through her humanitarian work, Arminka Helic and Chloe Dalton, both former advisers to onetime U.K. foreign secretary William Hague, helped her. Helic aided Jolie in nabbing a 2017 professorship at the London School of Economics.
> 
> Over the summer, the Oscar winner reportedly even rented a five-bedroom, $8.5 million home in Malibu. There, she could stay out of the spotlight after she cut the cord with Pitt.
> 
> She did just that September 19. Multiple sources confirm Jolie — who hired shrewd divorce lawyer Laura Wasser — barely gave her husband notice that she had decided to officially declare their differences “irreconcilable” and seek a divorce. “Angelina filed the papers a minute before the courts closed. He didn’t have a lawyer or anything,” says a Pitt source. “He has been crying constantly.”
> 
> Meanwhile, holed up in Malibu with the children as well as Helic and Dalton, Jolie has blocked Pitt’s number from her phone. Pitt, who hasn't seen the children since Jolie filed for divorce, "is a shattered man," continues the source.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...s-to-destroy-brad-pitt-in-divorce-war-w442275



She plotted for so long but they've only been married two years tho



bag-mania said:


> He isn't stupid, but I get the impression he is impulsive and he acts on his feelings. Unlike Angelina, Brad actually graduated high school and went to college. Where it gets odd is he was only two weeks from graduating from the University of Missouri with a journalism degree and he bailed and went to Hollywood. Since that path worked out well for him nobody can say he made a bad choice.



Meh, from my experience people with degrees doesn't qualify them as smart. 





redney said:


> I've always thought he mirrored whomever he was dating at the time. He was kinda of a greasy looking dude with Juliette Lewis, a clean-cut looking "golden boy" with Gwyneth, mirrored Jen's style from "golden boy" to pothead looking dude with Jen, and humanatarian/save the world/architect/world traveler with Angie.
> 
> I found this online, he's also dated other married women (Robin Givens when she was separated from but still married to Mike Tyson). http://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Who-Has-Brad-Pitt-Dated-40921427?stream_view=1#photo-40921465
> 
> To me, I never saw his popularity, seems like a boring type of guy to me.



Right! And its hella creepy. That says alot about him. He morphs into whoever hes with.. *shudders*


----------



## cdtracing

Charles said:


> Actually, that's how you're supposed to handle jeans.  Especially if they're unsanforized/raw.  Washing normally them causes them to degrade faster and lose their shape.  Also, over time, the denim will stretch out so wearing them in the shower, getting them wet, and letting them dry while wearing them will shrink them to fit your body better.  Now, if they start reeking, it's advised that you soak them in a mild detergent, then rinse.  But yeah, most guys who are into high end denim only wash their jeans a couple times a year.



True.  We use to do that with our Levi's 45 yrs ago.  We would wash them & put them on so they dry to fit our bodies.  I don't know how many people buy raw denim these days since so many come prewashed or have stretch woven into the denim.  I have some indigo washed jeans that I don't wash after every wear & when they are washed, I turn them inside out & hang to air dry.  I like a little stretch in my jeans now for comfort.  I can't imagine wearing wet jeans in the winter so they can dry out to fit my shape.


----------



## BagBerry13

I think it's funny that the stereotype of Americans being obsessed with teeth turns out to be true.


----------



## Singra

I love it that people are still discussing jeans. I thought I knew about jeans but I clearly I was wrong.


----------



## Deco

BagBerry13 said:


> I think it's funny that the stereotype of Americans being obsessed with teeth turns out to be true.


Americans stereotype the rest of the world as being insufficiently obsessed 

BTW, I don't think Chagall, who "pulls out all the stops", is American.  I did't arrive in the US until age 17, and my obsession is based on the same thing Chagall's is: hating dentist visits.


----------



## Deco

Funny how many earth shattering topics we've covered in this thread.  Speaking of the American obsession with perfect teeth, which goes beyond hygiene and extends to intolerance of anything short of perfect symmetry and sparkly whiteness, I really miss the days when people had their original teeth.  As much as I'm the first to think that veneers make teeth and smiles look fabulous, over time on an aggregated basis, everyone starts to look the same.  in the general public, this doesn't occur as much, but with celebrities it's obligatory to get your teeth cosmetically done so they look perfect.  There's something really refreshing about looking at movies from the 70s.  teeth were imperfect, noses originally big or hooked.  Faces had so much individual character.  Now all the perfect hollywood types with their done up teeth and noses, hair extensions and shaved jaws and injections, yeah, they look better, but also the same.  And some don't even look better (I can't bear Sofia Vergara's gigantor chompers).


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> Americans stereotype the rest of the world as being insufficiently obsessed
> 
> BTW, I don't think Chagall, who "pulls out all the stops", is American.  I did't arrive in the US until age 17, and my obsession is based on the same thing Chagall's is: hating dentist visits.


You are right I go to the dentist for regular cleanings and check ups but absolutely dread going. Got to love our waterpiks right. I've been through three of them lol. I'm not American but can name some countries where a little dental obsession would be a good thing.


----------



## Deco

Chagall said:


> You are right I go to the dentist for regular cleanings and check ups but absolutely dread going. Got to love our waterpiks right. I've been through three of them lol. I'm not American but can name some countries where a little dental obsession would be a good thing.


Yes, the waterpik is indispensable.  You should look into Periogen.  it does not gum up the waterpik, and I know since I've been using it for years.  You put a scoop of it in the reservoir, and you would not believe the squeaky clean you get from that.  Truly like a pro cleaning and polishing, except with zero abrasives.  If you use the "pick pocket" wand on the waterpik, you can shoot the solution and irrigate under/above the gum line, which is where hygienist dig with their scrapers.


----------



## BagBerry13

Decophile said:


> Americans stereotype the rest of the world as being insufficiently obsessed
> 
> BTW, I don't think Chagall, who "pulls out all the stops", is American.  I did't arrive in the US until age 17, and my obsession is based on the same thing Chagall's is: hating dentist visits.


I also only go once a year to the dentist (it's mandatory to get money for my third set when I'm old) but still I'm perfectly content with brushing them twice a day. No problems. They're all straight and white. And too much brushing and mouth-washing and other treatments aren't good for the enamel anyway.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Aren't teeth indicative about your overall health? Like signs diabetes and heart disease can be shown in your gums.


----------



## Deco

BagBerry13 said:


> I also only go once a year to the dentist (it's mandatory to get money for *my third set* when I'm old) but still I'm perfectly content with brushing them twice a day. No problems. They're all straight and white. And too much brushing and mouth-washing and other treatments aren't good for the enamel anyway.


Didn't know that's what they're called!  Appropriate.

The standard in the US is professional cleaning twice a year, and brushing twice a day, flossing once a day, though studies are casting doubt on the efficacy of flossing.  I'm not a good girl at all and sometimes skip going for a whole year.  I'm paralyzed by my anxieties.  It's my one achilles heal.  Too bad the world wants to jab my achilles heal twice a year. every year.  forever.


----------



## Deco

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Aren't teeth indicative about your overall health? Like signs diabetes and heart disease can be shown in your gums.


yes.  There's also a causal link, in that teeth/gum disease can cause heart disease, systemic infection and diabetes.

I also recently learned that tooth/gum infection (abscesses) in the back molars can cause sinus infections, and vice versa.  Lovely.


----------



## sdkitty

Decophile said:


> Funny how many earth shattering topics we've covered in this thread.  Speaking of the American obsession with perfect teeth, which goes beyond hygiene and extends to intolerance of anything short of perfect symmetry and sparkly whiteness, I really miss the days when people had their original teeth.  As much as I'm the first to think that veneers make teeth and smiles look fabulous, over time on an aggregated basis, everyone starts to look the same.  in the general public, this doesn't occur as much, but with celebrities it's obligatory to get your teeth cosmetically done so they look perfect.  There's something really refreshing about looking at movies from the 70s.  teeth were imperfect, noses originally big or hooked.  Faces had so much individual character.  Now all the perfect hollywood types with their done up teeth and noses, hair extensions and shaved jaws and injections, yeah, they look better, but also the same.  And some don't even look better (I can't bear Sofia Vergara's gigantor chompers).


funny you mention that - this morning I saw Kate Hudson on a talk show and noticed her teeth are uneven - look natural - although they may not be


----------



## Deco

sdkitty said:


> funny you mention that - this morning I saw Kate Hudson on a talk show and noticed her teeth are uneven - look natural - although they may not be


Her teeth look natural/original to me as well.


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> Yes, the waterpik is indispensable.  You should look into Periogen.  it does not gum up the waterpik, and I know since I've been using it for years.  You put a scoop of it in the reservoir, and you would not believe the squeaky clean you get from that.  Truly like a pro cleaning and polishing, except with zero abrasives.  If you use the "pick pocket" wand on the waterpik, you can shoot the solution and irrigate under/above the gum line, which is where hygienist dig with their scrapers.


Sounds like good advice. Thanks. Runs off to wash jeans!


----------



## White Orchid

Doll, I'm just a wealth of knowledge, didn't you know?! *flicks hair*



tweegy said:


> Right!! Thank the stars we dont have smell-o-vision!!! Now we know why he looks like a duracell man...
> 
> Man, I would have never thought Anderson was anti soap and water... The man always looks sharp.
> 
> Not saying Kourtney doesn't, but I think she did that for the show... Gotta take that show with a very light grain of salt...
> 
> 
> yeh, he looks like he would smell...
> 
> This thread is your one stop shop doll!!!
> 
> 
> Omg I have no idea how people ca do that. Nasty.
> 
> One of my baths has one of this!! Thats what its for!?!?!!?!?  I know of bidets but this thing raised my brow!
> 
> 
> She plotted for so long but they've only been married two years tho
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, from my experience people with degrees doesn't qualify them as smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right! And its hella creepy. That says alot about him. He morphs into whoever hes with.. *shudders*


----------



## mkr

Before


----------



## mkr




----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> It's a morotized unit that you fill with water and squirt between your teeth to get them really clean. Highly recommended by dentists. Works better than floss. I hate going to the dentist so I pull out all the stops lol.


Hey, does anyone actually love going to the dentist, lol?  There was a period in my L ife where I hadn't been for 16 years and quite frankly, I can't even recall the year I last went.  I'm too scared lol


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> This is why I love bidets.  I wish my house had one, and I don't have the space to install one.


Bidets are good (my mate has one) but I prefer the hose system.  Just press the nozzle and squirt in the right direction lol, et voila!  All clean and fresh botty and vag!

You're welcome for the mental image


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

White Orchid said:


> Hey, does anyone actually love going to the dentist, lol?  There was a period in my L ife where I hadn't been for 16 years and quite frankly, I can't even recall the year I last went.  I'm too scared lol



I don't like the actual going and being at the dentist part (although I like it better than going to the doctor, which I hate) but I do love right after having my teeth cleaned.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Bidets are good (my mate has one) but I prefer the hose system.  Just press the nozzle and squirt in the right direction lol, et voila!  All clean and fresh botty and vag!
> 
> *You're welcome for the mental image *



I'm actually liking this.  I bet a hose system is pretty easy to install straight into the pipe that feeds the toilet tank.  Hmmmm...  I love the luxury of a bidet, but have no space for one, and this does sound simpler and more controllable.


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> Hey, does anyone actually love going to the dentist, lol?  There was a period in my L ife where I hadn't been for 16 years and quite frankly, I can't even recall the year I last went.  I'm too scared lol


You are so right, no one likes the dentist. I'll do anything to wiggle out of a visit. "I have to cancel because something has come up", "I think I have a cold coming so better not come in". I have a handy list of excuses but you can only put it off so long haha.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Y'all.   At least mention Brad or Angelina or the little rascals in your hygiene discussions, will ya? 
*runs off to order Periogen*

Seriously, though, lets try to stay on topic. 
Angie's teeth and skin look rough in that picture!


----------



## BagBerry13

White Orchid said:


> Bidets are good (my mate has one) but I prefer the hose system.  Just press the nozzle and squirt in the right direction lol, et voila!  All clean and fresh botty and vag!
> 
> You're welcome for the mental image


Maybe I'm not competent enough for this but I feel like this hose system would get me wet every but the actual place it's supposed to be. I feel like my whole lower body part had to get undressed to avoid my clothes getting wet. That's really inconvenient. If my lower half is already undressed I could go in the shower right away anyway.
It's like those "holes" they've got at French motorway restaurants. I never knew how to use them without getting almost entirely undressed.


----------



## Deco

BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe I'm not competent enough for this but I feel like this hose system would get me wet every but the actual place it's supposed to be. I feel like my whole lower body part had to get undressed to avoid my clothes getting wet. That's really inconvenient. If my lower half is already undressed I could go in the shower right away anyway.
> It's like those "holes" they've got at French motorway restaurants. I never knew how to use them without getting almost entirely undressed.


I imagine it's much like a garden hose, perhaps made of metal links, that has a soft sprayer at the end.  It's flexible so ANGIE can aim it where she wants the water flow while still seated on the toilet seat.  All the water ends up in ANGIE's toilet and not on her clothes.

EDIT:  instead of garden hose, I should say handheld shower sprayer.  Probably closer to the mark and more relevant.


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> Funny how many earth shattering topics we've covered in this thread.  Speaking of the American obsession with perfect teeth, which goes beyond hygiene and extends to intolerance of anything short of perfect symmetry and sparkly whiteness, I really miss the days when people had their original teeth.  As much as I'm the first to think that veneers make teeth and smiles look fabulous, over time on an aggregated basis, everyone starts to look the same.  in the general public, this doesn't occur as much, but with celebrities it's obligatory to get your teeth cosmetically done so they look perfect.  There's something really refreshing about looking at movies from the 70s.  teeth were imperfect, noses originally big or hooked.  Faces had so much individual character.  Now all the perfect hollywood types with their done up teeth and noses, hair extensions and shaved jaws and injections, yeah, they look better, but also the same.  And some don't even look better (I can't bear Sofia Vergara's gigantor chompers).


What's glaring is that everyone whitens their teeth now. If you look at movies from 20 years ago everyone's teeth look so yellow. I imagine even Angie's teeth looked yellow back then.


----------



## White Orchid

BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe I'm not competent enough for this but I feel like this hose system would get me wet every but the actual place it's supposed to be. I feel like my whole lower body part had to get undressed to avoid my clothes getting wet. That's really inconvenient. If my lower half is already undressed I could go in the shower right away anyway.
> It's like those "holes" they've got at French motorway restaurants. I never knew how to use them without getting almost entirely undressed.


I guess it's what you're used to but for me it's easy.  After doing it for so long, you can easily gauge where to point it lol.  And to be honest, when I use a loo where I can't wash myself, I just feel very icky afterwards.  Like, very, very icky especially if I had to do number twos lol.  But yeah I guess it's what you're used to.

If we ever discuss haemorrhoids, I have a great story to share.  Remind me bishes


----------



## White Orchid

CobaltBlu said:


> Y'all.   At least mention Brad or Angelina or the little rascals in your hygiene discussions, will ya?
> *runs off to order Periogen*
> 
> Seriously, though, lets try to stay on topic.
> Angie's teeth and skin look rough in that picture!


Sorry boss


----------



## Chagall

White Orchid said:


> I guess it's what you're used to but for me it's easy.  After doing it for so long, you cons just gauge where to point it lol.  And to be honest, why I use a loo where I can't wash myself, I just feel very icky afterwards.  Like, very, very icky especially if I had to do number twos lol.  But yeah I guess it's what you're used to.
> 
> If we ever discuss haemorrhoids, I have a great story to share.  Remind me bishes


Did Angie ever have haemorrhoids lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Chagall said:


> Did Angie ever have haemorrhoids lol.


Lol, bish, behave


----------



## cdtracing

CobaltBlu said:


> Y'all.   At least mention Brad or Angelina or the little rascals in your hygiene discussions, will ya?
> *runs off to order Periogen*
> 
> Seriously, though, lets try to stay on topic.
> Angie's teeth and skin look rough in that picture!



Angie did look rough in that picture.  Wonder when it was taken.....


----------



## bag-mania

Gotta love the gossip media. Going back a few years to give us a "flashback" story about Angelina being a b*tch to another woman. 

*Flashback: Angelina Jolie Once Iced Out Stacy Keibler on Private Jet With Brad Pitt, George Clooney*

A turbulent ride in more ways than one. As fans continue to reel from Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt’s sudden split, flashback to January 2012, when the future exes had another, earlier incident on a private jet, which _Us Weekly_exclusively reported at the time.

In his pre-Amal days, George Clooney and his then-girlfriend of six monthsStacy Keibler hopped on a private jet with the now-estranged couple to travel from L.A. to the Palm Springs International Film Festival.

“Angelina refused to acknowledge that Stacy was even on the plane,” a source previously told _Us_. “Angelina went out of her way to ignore her, from takeoff to landing. She would not even look Stacy’s way. She was not having it!”

A second insider added that it’s no shock that Jolie, now 41, was unfriendly to the former pro wrestler, now 36. “Angie can be cold,” the source said of Jolie, who once admitted in a_Marie Claire_ interview that she didn't have many close friends.

The _Maleficent_ actress’ attitude towards her husband’s social circle was just one of the things that took a toll on their relationship after 12 years together. Jolie never meshed with Pitt’s A-list pals and was icy towards them throughout the years. “Angelina was not engaging with Brad’s friends or their wives ... particularly in the last couple of years,” a third source told _Us_.

As previously reported, Jolie filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, on Monday, September 19, citing irreconcilable differences. She requested sole physical custody of the couple’s six kids, Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8.

The London School of Economics visiting professor decided to call it quits on their marriage immediately following a much more serious alleged incident on the couple’s private jet on September 14. While flying from France to L.A, Pitt was arguing with Jolie when he allegedly turned verbally and physically abusive with the kids. The FBI was investigating the incident, and said the agency is “continuing to gather facts and will evaluate whether an investigation at the federal level will be pursued.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ie-once-iced-out-stacy-keibler-on-jet-w442512


----------



## Vienna

Random fact.... Brad Pitt and Jason Priestley were roommates while they were trying to make it in Hollywood. They really struggled for a while trying to do so, so I'm not surprised if Brad is the type to just leech onto the beautiful and famous. Someone mentioned that in a post a few pages back...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> Gotta love the gossip media. Going back a few years to give us a "flashback" story about Angelina being a b*tch to another woman.
> 
> *Flashback: Angelina Jolie Once Iced Out Stacy Keibler on Private Jet With Brad Pitt, George Clooney*
> 
> A turbulent ride in more ways than one. As fans continue to reel from Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt’s sudden split, flashback to January 2012, when the future exes had another, earlier incident on a private jet, which _Us Weekly_exclusively reported at the time.
> 
> In his pre-Amal days, George Clooney and his then-girlfriend of six monthsStacy Keibler hopped on a private jet with the now-estranged couple to travel from L.A. to the Palm Springs International Film Festival.
> 
> “Angelina refused to acknowledge that Stacy was even on the plane,” a source previously told _Us_. “Angelina went out of her way to ignore her, from takeoff to landing. She would not even look Stacy’s way. She was not having it!”
> 
> A second insider added that it’s no shock that Jolie, now 41, was unfriendly to the former pro wrestler, now 36. “Angie can be cold,” the source said of Jolie, who once admitted in a_Marie Claire_ interview that she didn't have many close friends.
> 
> The _Maleficent_ actress’ attitude towards her husband’s social circle was just one of the things that took a toll on their relationship after 12 years together. Jolie never meshed with Pitt’s A-list pals and was icy towards them throughout the years. “Angelina was not engaging with Brad’s friends or their wives ... particularly in the last couple of years,” a third source told _Us_.
> 
> As previously reported, Jolie filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, on Monday, September 19, citing irreconcilable differences. She requested sole physical custody of the couple’s six kids, Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8.
> 
> The London School of Economics visiting professor decided to call it quits on their marriage immediately following a much more serious alleged incident on the couple’s private jet on September 14. While flying from France to L.A, Pitt was arguing with Jolie when he allegedly turned verbally and physically abusive with the kids. The FBI was investigating the incident, and said the agency is “continuing to gather facts and will evaluate whether an investigation at the federal level will be pursued.”
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ie-once-iced-out-stacy-keibler-on-jet-w442512



Angie is not here to make friends.


----------



## Singra

^ This is mean but what the heck... Does she have actual friends yet? you know ones that she doesn't work with or work for her... was there an update on that?

I remember her saying in a Barbara Walters (or possibly someone else) interview that she had barely any friends outside of work.... which seemed a little sad.




Vienna said:


> Random fact.... Brad Pitt and Jason Priestley were roommates while they were trying to make it in Hollywood. They really struggled for a while trying to do so, so *I'm not surprised if Brad is the type to just leech onto the beautiful and famous. *Someone mentioned that in a post a few pages back...


I think you're thinking of True Romance


----------



## Alexenjie

I've read that Angie doesn't have anything like girl friends, I don't think she has guy friends much either. When she recovered from her surgeries to prevent cancer the only visitors were Brad, the kids and her brother. So Angie not befriending Brad's friends or girlfriends doesn't surprise me at all. I'm not on her side, but as a small defense, having a large family, movies to write, produce, direct, etc,  plus a job as a humanitarian, can't possibly leave much free time in your life for much else.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Bidets are good (my mate has one) but I prefer the hose system.  Just press the nozzle and squirt in the right direction lol, et voila!  All clean and fresh botty and vag!
> 
> You're welcome for the mental image


 Doll, I thought it was to clean the toilet I was like 'who am I ? angelina jolie???' (See what I did there)



BagBerry13 said:


> Maybe I'm not competent enough for this but I feel like this hose system would get me wet every but the actual place it's supposed to be. I feel like my whole lower body part had to get undressed to avoid my clothes getting wet. That's really inconvenient. If my lower half is already undressed I could go in the shower right away anyway.
> It's like those "holes" they've got at French motorway restaurants. I never knew how to use them without getting almost entirely undressed.


Same here! I wouldn't even fathom trying to use that thing...I'm not as graceful as say, Angelina Jolie in Tomb raider (There too)


bag-mania said:


> Gotta love the gossip media. Going back a few years to give us a "flashback" story about Angelina being a b*tch to another woman.
> 
> *Flashback: Angelina Jolie Once Iced Out Stacy Keibler on Private Jet With Brad Pitt, George Clooney*
> 
> A turbulent ride in more ways than one. As fans continue to reel from Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt’s sudden split, flashback to January 2012, when the future exes had another, earlier incident on a private jet, which _Us Weekly_exclusively reported at the time.
> 
> In his pre-Amal days, George Clooney and his then-girlfriend of six monthsStacy Keibler hopped on a private jet with the now-estranged couple to travel from L.A. to the Palm Springs International Film Festival.
> 
> “Angelina refused to acknowledge that Stacy was even on the plane,” a source previously told _Us_. “Angelina went out of her way to ignore her, from takeoff to landing. She would not even look Stacy’s way. She was not having it!”
> 
> A second insider added that it’s no shock that Jolie, now 41, was unfriendly to the former pro wrestler, now 36. “Angie can be cold,” the source said of Jolie, who once admitted in a_Marie Claire_ interview that she didn't have many close friends.
> 
> The _Maleficent_ actress’ attitude towards her husband’s social circle was just one of the things that took a toll on their relationship after 12 years together. Jolie never meshed with Pitt’s A-list pals and was icy towards them throughout the years. “Angelina was not engaging with Brad’s friends or their wives ... particularly in the last couple of years,” a third source told _Us_.
> 
> As previously reported, Jolie filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, on Monday, September 19, citing irreconcilable differences. She requested sole physical custody of the couple’s six kids, Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8.
> 
> The London School of Economics visiting professor decided to call it quits on their marriage immediately following a much more serious alleged incident on the couple’s private jet on September 14. While flying from France to L.A, Pitt was arguing with Jolie when he allegedly turned verbally and physically abusive with the kids. The FBI was investigating the incident, and said the agency is “continuing to gather facts and will evaluate whether an investigation at the federal level will be pursued.”
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ie-once-iced-out-stacy-keibler-on-jet-w442512



I knew he looked like he wanted to crack up when he heard the news!! 



Alexenjie said:


> I've read that Angie doesn't have anything like girl friends, I don't think she has guy friends much either. When she recovered from her surgeries to prevent cancer the only visitors were Brad, the kids and her brother. So Angie not befriending Brad's friends or girlfriends doesn't surprise me at all. I'm not on her side, but as a small defense, having a large family, movies to write, produce, direct, etc,  plus a job as a humanitarian, can't possibly leave much free time in your life for much else.



She hasn't had friends before Brad too. Guess back then she was too busy stealing husbands to get friends....

That's right I said it!


----------



## slowlikehoney

tweegy said:


> Doll, I thought it was to clean the toilet I was like 'who am I ? angelina jolie???' (See what I did there)
> 
> 
> Same here! I wouldn't even fathom trying to use that thing...I'm not as graceful as say, Angelina Jolie in Tomb raider (There too)
> 
> 
> I knew he looked like he wanted to crack up when he heard the news!!
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't had friends before Brad too. Guess back then she was too busy stealing husbands to get friends....
> 
> That's right I said it!



He really did look like he was trying hard not to laugh or break into a huge grin. You could almost see the thought bubble over his head saying, "Phew! Finally! Thank Gawd!" 
Though he did seem to get really serious when he thought about the kids.


----------



## tweegy

slowlikehoney said:


> He really did look like he was trying hard not to laugh or break into a huge grin. You could almost see the thought bubble over his head saying, "Phew! Finally! Thank Gawd!"
> Though he did seem to get really serious when he thought about the kids.


Tho, that could be the actor in him. I imagine his mind was like *act concern, act concern* lol


----------



## slowlikehoney

tweegy said:


> Tho, that could be the actor in him. I imagine his mind was like *act concern, act concern* lol



Yes! Lol!
You could see him sort of click it on. But there was that half-second where you could see him wanting to break out in his happy dance. Lol!


----------



## White Orchid

Oh I did see what you did there.  You iz a crafty bish, you iz! 


tweegy said:


> Doll, I thought it was to clean the toilet I was like 'who am I ? angelina jolie???' (See what I did there)
> 
> 
> Same here! I wouldn't even fathom trying to use that thing...I'm not as graceful as say, Angelina Jolie in Tomb raider (There too)
> 
> 
> I knew he looked like he wanted to crack up when he heard the news!!
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't had friends before Brad too. Guess back then she was too busy stealing husbands to get friends....
> 
> That's right I said it!


----------



## labelwhore04

cdtracing said:


> Yeah, I'm right there with you.  Dental hygiene is a biggie with me along with regular bathing & use of deodorant.  Several female celebrities don't brush their teeth or use deodorant either.  Yuck!!!



I don't wear deodorant, but i don't get B.O.. must be the Asian genes from my moms side.  I can't imagine not brushing my teeth though, that's just nasty.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ My mom has never worn deodorant either. She doesn't sweat unless she's seriously exerting herself and her hair never gets greasy. I'm so jealous.


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> Same here .  But I'm considering one of those Japanese toilet seats that convert your toilet into a toilet/bidet combo.  They've come way down in price over the years.  I don't know about their reliability, but they've been in Japanese toilets for decades so they must be doing something right.



I have one and it is fantastic!  It is very reliable and you don't need the extra space for a bidet.  They are the best!


----------



## BagBerry13

Oryx816 said:


> I have one and it is fantastic!  It is very reliable and you don't need the extra space for a bidet.  They are the best!


Ok, but what I don't understand is how ANGELINA would get her wet butt dry after it was "spritzed" by the Japanese toilet? SHE still would somehow have to wipe with either a towel or toilet paper.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Gotta love the gossip media. Going back a few years to give us a "flashback" story about Angelina being a b*tch to another woman.
> 
> *Flashback: Angelina Jolie Once Iced Out Stacy Keibler on Private Jet With Brad Pitt, George Clooney*
> 
> A turbulent ride in more ways than one. As fans continue to reel from Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt’s sudden split, flashback to January 2012, when the future exes had another, earlier incident on a private jet, which _Us Weekly_exclusively reported at the time.
> 
> In his pre-Amal days, George Clooney and his then-girlfriend of six monthsStacy Keibler hopped on a private jet with the now-estranged couple to travel from L.A. to the Palm Springs International Film Festival.
> 
> “Angelina refused to acknowledge that Stacy was even on the plane,” a source previously told _Us_. “Angelina went out of her way to ignore her, from takeoff to landing. She would not even look Stacy’s way. She was not having it!”
> 
> A second insider added that it’s no shock that Jolie, now 41, was unfriendly to the former pro wrestler, now 36. “Angie can be cold,” the source said of Jolie, who once admitted in a_Marie Claire_ interview that she didn't have many close friends.
> 
> The _Maleficent_ actress’ attitude towards her husband’s social circle was just one of the things that took a toll on their relationship after 12 years together. Jolie never meshed with Pitt’s A-list pals and was icy towards them throughout the years. “Angelina was not engaging with Brad’s friends or their wives ... particularly in the last couple of years,” a third source told _Us_.
> 
> As previously reported, Jolie filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, on Monday, September 19, citing irreconcilable differences. She requested sole physical custody of the couple’s six kids, Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8.
> 
> The London School of Economics visiting professor decided to call it quits on their marriage immediately following a much more serious alleged incident on the couple’s private jet on September 14. While flying from France to L.A, Pitt was arguing with Jolie when he allegedly turned verbally and physically abusive with the kids. The FBI was investigating the incident, and said the agency is “continuing to gather facts and will evaluate whether an investigation at the federal level will be pursued.”
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ie-once-iced-out-stacy-keibler-on-jet-w442512



Hmmmm..... .....I've been wondering how much Brad's friends know about their relationship.  I'm sure they know quite a bit  but are keeping quiet & don't want to get involved.  You know the old saying....loose lips sinks ships.


----------



## mkr

There's a drying setting on it.  Like a blow dryer.(I googled it)


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Hmmmm..... .....I've been wondering how much Brad's friends know about their relationship.  I'm sure they know quite a bit  but are keeping quiet & don't want to get involved.  You know the old saying....loose lips sinks ships.


They're probably afraid of her.  I would be.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mkr said:


> There's a drying setting on it.  Like a blow dryer.(I googled it)



Oh good. Toilet paper and water could get quite messy for Angie.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Doll, I thought it was to clean the toilet I was like 'who am I ? angelina jolie???' (See what I did there)
> 
> 
> Same here! I wouldn't even fathom trying to use that thing...I'm not as graceful as say, Angelina Jolie in Tomb raider (There too)
> 
> 
> I knew he looked like he wanted to crack up when he heard the news!!
> 
> 
> 
> She hasn't had friends before Brad too. Guess back then she was too busy stealing husbands to get friends....
> 
> That's right I said it!



Oh, Countess Tweegy!!  You naughty girl!!!   Love the GIF!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I'm gonna say it since nobody else has and I'm feeling controversial today...maybe Angelina has been having an affair with her brother all these years. Some of the articles seemed to indicate that they were very close and he  had a lot of influence with the kids and she funneled him money and that Brad might be uncomfortable with or jealous of him.


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm gonna say it since nobody else has and I'm feeling controversial today...maybe Angelina has been having an affair with her brother all these years. Some of the articles seemed to indicate that they were very close and he  had a lot of influence with the kids and she funneled him money and that Brad might be uncomfortable with or jealous of him.


Anything is possible in their world.  They live by a whole different set of rules.  NO rules.


----------



## Oryx816

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, but what I don't understand is how ANGELINA would get her wet butt dry after it was "spritzed" by the Japanese toilet? SHE still would somehow have to wipe with either a towel or toilet paper.



It has a drying function too.  At least mine does...
	

		
			
		

		
	




That is my control panel.  And before you bishes ask about the enema function--no, I haven't used it!  I am both curious and freaked out about that button!  [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Here is a pic of the expanded functions so you see, Angelina can control the seat temp, water temp, and even the drying temp.  [emoji6]


----------



## cdtracing

I think they're relationship was very odd.  She & Brad may have had passion in the beginning but I'm not so sure if it wasn't all contrived for publicity & to benefit them both. AJ always seemed cold to me.  While she was beautiful in her day, she always seemed like an ice queen to me.  She cut her dad out of her life, didn't seem to have any real friends, always appeared to be calculating & predatory.  She just never came across as someone you could warm up to. Now she's starting to age & she apparently wants to move into a more illustrious position in life.  For all appearances, it looks like she's purging Brad out like she did her father.  He never struck me as an Alpha male to begin with & probably just rolled with the flow & went along with whatever she wanted.  After all, he benefited from the Brangelina brand too.


----------



## mkr

Okay TMI!?!?!


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> Here is a pic of the expanded functions so you see, Angelina can control the seat temp, water temp, and even the drying temp.  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478972



I'm going to have to check into this Japanese toilet!  I've been wanting to replace the one we have anyway!!  I may have to get efficient with this like Ange.!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

cdtracing said:


> I think they're relationship was very odd.  She & Brad may have had passion in the beginning but I'm not so sure if it wasn't all contrived for publicity & to benefit them both. AJ always seemed cold to me.  While she was beautiful in her day, she always seemed like an ice queen to me.  She cut her dad out of her life, didn't seem to have any real friends, always appeared to be calculating & predatory.  She just never came across as someone you could warm up to. Now she's starting to age & she apparently wants to move into a more illustrious position in life.  For all appearances, it looks like she's purging Brad out like she did her father.  He never struck me as an Alpha male to begin with & probably just rolled with the flow & went along with whatever she wanted.  After all, he benefited from the Brangelina brand too.



I've often thought they had a "political" relationship for the sake of their mutual press and career benefit.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I'm dead. You bishes! 
I am in a room with people and am crying now. How can I explain this mess. 





Posterior Wash icon? Enema Icon.  You and Angie are driving me to drink.


----------



## Oryx816

BagBerry13 said:


> I think it's funny that the stereotype of Americans being obsessed with teeth turns out to be true.



I don't know how obsessed Angelina is with her teeth but my family definitely likes to take care of our teeth.  We go for cleanings every three months or so because we hate going to the dentist and that way nothing really accumulates.  

As for Americans having a reputation for dental hygiene obsession--it is true.  I live in Asia and one day after a cleaning we had gone out to dinner to an Italian restaurant.  My daughter (aged seven at the time) wasn't too lively and the Italian owner asked what was wrong and I replied that we had just come from a cleaning.  She asked, "your daughter too?!  So young!"  I replied that my daughter had her teeth cleaned and she remarked "I thought from your nice teeth that you might be American, but now I am convinced!  Who takes such young children to the dentist!" [emoji23]

I wonder if Angie takes her kids to the dentist....I bet she does!  Then again, she doesn't take them to school so she might be loose with the hygiene too.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Oh I did see what you did there.  You iz a crafty bish, you iz!









BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, but what I don't understand is how ANGELINA would get her wet butt dry after it was "spritzed" by the Japanese toilet? SHE still would somehow have to wipe with either a towel or toilet paper.



Maybe a quick pat dry or a wiggle? Else she'll be a bit uncomfortable...









mkr said:


> There's a drying setting on it.  Like a blow dryer.(I googled it)


Well surely angie will feel alot lighter with that!! 




cdtracing said:


> Oh, Countess Tweegy!!  You naughty girl!!!   Love the GIF!!!!


Thank you Countess ctracing 


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm gonna say it since nobody else has and I'm feeling controversial today...maybe Angelina has been having an affair with her brother all these years. Some of the articles seemed to indicate that they were very close and he  had a lot of influence with the kids and she funneled him money and that Brad might be uncomfortable with or jealous of him.


Doll, anything is possible...


Oryx816 said:


> Here is a pic of the expanded functions so you see, Angelina can control the seat temp, water temp, and even the drying temp.  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478972


That enema setting is quite something doll...Hope angie can take that one...


----------



## tweegy

Just be sure you dont have an enema before bed doll. Don't want to wake up like Angelina did the next day of hers....







CobaltBlu said:


> I'm dead. You bishes!
> I am in a room with people and am crying now. How can I explain this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posterior Wash icon? Enema Icon.  You and Angie are driving me to drink.


----------



## slowlikehoney

tweegy said:


> Maybe a quick pat dry or a wiggle? Else she'll be a bit uncomfortable...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well surely angie will feel alot lighter with that!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Countess ctracing
> 
> Doll, anything is possible...
> 
> That enema setting is quite something doll...Hope angie can take that one...



Oh don't you worry. She can take it...


----------



## Oryx816

CobaltBlu said:


> I'm dead. You bishes!
> I am in a room with people and am crying now. How can I explain this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posterior Wash icon? Enema Icon.  You and Angie are driving me to drink.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. Those icons are hilarious, I know!  

When we are in Tokyo, we stay at the Capitol hotel and let me forewarn everyone that there is an alarm button on their toilet.  Well, my husband accidentally pressed it, and he called out to me that he did so but didn't hear any noise so he wondered what it was for.  Well, moments later I had three staff members at the door asking if someone needed to be helped in the bathroom.  I was too astonished to ascertain what type of help might be on offer and just politely declined.  My family and I laughed for about five minutes straight about what might have happened if my husband had been alone....would they have come in?  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm gonna say it since nobody else has and I'm feeling controversial today...maybe Angelina has been having an affair with her brother all these years. Some of the articles seemed to indicate that they were very close and he  had a lot of influence with the kids and she funneled him money and that Brad might be uncomfortable with or jealous of him.


now that would be a scandal


----------



## mkr

I can't stand that pic of Angie showing off her leg.  It's so over the top.  Yes honey we see it now put it away.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ It's also really awkward because her leg doesn't look good.


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> I don't know how obsessed Angelina is with her teeth but my family definitely likes to take care of our teeth.  We go for cleanings every three months or so because we hate going to the dentist and that way nothing really accumulates.
> 
> As for Americans having a reputation for dental hygiene obsession--it is true.  I live in Asia and one day after a cleaning we had gone out to dinner to an Italian restaurant.  My daughter (aged seven at the time) wasn't too lively and the Italian owner asked what was wrong and I replied that we had just come from a cleaning.  She asked, "your daughter too?!  So young!"  I replied that my daughter had her teeth cleaned and she remarked "I thought from your nice teeth that you might be American, but now I am convinced!  Who takes such young children to the dentist!" [emoji23]
> 
> I wonder if Angie takes her kids to the dentist....I bet she does!  Then again, she doesn't take them to school so she might be loose with the hygiene too.


there was a news report not long ago about a baby (maybe 14 months) who died at the dentist.  they put her under with anesthesia to do something ridiculous like a crown.  can you imagine?  such a tragic waste


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I think they're relationship was very odd.  She & Brad may have had passion in the beginning but I'm not so sure if it wasn't all contrived for publicity & to benefit them both. AJ always seemed cold to me.  While she was beautiful in her day, she always seemed like an ice queen to me.  She cut her dad out of her life, didn't seem to have any real friends, always appeared to be calculating & predatory.  She just never came across as someone you could warm up to. Now she's starting to age & she apparently wants to move into a more illustrious position in life.  For all appearances, it looks like she's purging Brad out like she did her father.  He never struck me as an Alpha male to begin with & probably just rolled with the flow & went along with whatever she wanted.  After all, he benefited from the Brangelina brand too.


remember though Jennifer A cut her mother out of her life too
I think Brad fell hard for Angie....I think she was the one in control


----------



## Oryx816

sdkitty said:


> there was a news report not long ago about a baby (maybe 14 months) who died at the dentist.  they put her under with anesthesia to do something ridiculous like a crown.  can you imagine?  such a tragic waste



A crown on a baby?  They don't even have permanent teeth yet!  That is beyond crazy!  What kind of dentist would even do such a thing?!?!  People are crazy these days.  Seriously.


----------



## BagBerry13

tweegy said:


> Just be sure you dont have an enema before bed doll. Don't want to wake up like Angelina did the next day of hers....


I had that gif picked out too to explain Angie's whole state of mind about the divorce.


----------



## cdtracing

CobaltBlu said:


> I'm dead. You bishes!
> I am in a room with people and am crying now. How can I explain this mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posterior Wash icon? Enema Icon.  You and Angie are driving me to drink.





tweegy said:


> Just be sure you dont have an enema before bed doll. Don't want to wake up like Angelina did the next day of hers....



I spit out my wine & had to go pee after this!!!  I sure wish I had one of those Jolie Japanese toilets!!!!


----------



## Cocolo

Holy bat flakes1. there. I was in that game forum, and I heard it from there.  How does it go from their breakup to bidets//


----------



## sdkitty

Oryx816 said:


> A crown on a baby?  They don't even have permanent teeth yet!  That is beyond crazy!  What kind of dentist would even do such a thing?!?!  People are crazy these days.  Seriously.


yes, IMO the dentist and the mother were both crazy....crowns on baby teeth?  and putting a baby under anesthesia.  everyone knows (I thought) that there's always a risk when someone gets put under


----------



## BagBerry13

Cocolo said:


> Holy bat flakes1. there. I was in that game forum, and I heard it from there.  How does it go from their breakup to bidets//


----------



## Cocolo

Oryx816 said:


> Here is a pic of the expanded functions so you see, Angelina can control the seat temp, water temp, and even the drying temp.  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478972



Um, the panel shows where the other functions clean, but why does the feminine tab have the picture of a woman's face?....oh wait. That's not her face. Lol


----------



## Chagall

I'm just watching Anderson Cooper on CNN. Wow is he ever an awesome dresser. He looks extremely clean, crisp and well groomed. It's hard to believe that he is not keen on hygiene. I notice that he keeps his hair very short and well cut and I'm glad he keeps the colour natural. His clothes are extremely well tailored. Wonder if Angie is watching.


----------



## BagBerry13

Cocolo said:


> Um, the panel shows where the other functions clean, but why does the feminine tab have the picture of a woman's face?
> [


Because it's America. You can't show female genitalia. Guns yes, vaginas no.


----------



## Cocolo

Ok, I get it about not putting a vajayjay on that control pane.. But seeing a women's face in a toilet just rubs ne the wring way,  And btw that hairstyle went out whe Kris was still a Kardashian.


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> I'm going to have to check into this Japanese toilet!  I've been wanting to replace the one we have anyway!!  I may have to get efficient with this like Ange.!!!


It's not a whole toilet. You can attach it your existing toilet.  It replaces the seat and adds gobs of functionality, though I was not aware of the enema option. I've even seen ones that make a flushing sound without actually flushing so you can mask... ambient noises


----------



## Oryx816

BagBerry13 said:


> Because it's America. You can't show female genitalia. Guns yes, vaginas no.





Cocolo said:


> Ok, I get it about not putting a vajayjay on that control pane.. But seeing a women's face in a toilet just rubs ne the wring way,  And btw that hairstyle went out whe Kris was still a Kardashian.



I live in Thailand, where Angie is not liked, and where guns and cigarettes are pixelated out in movies and tv.  Prostitution is illegal here and yet we are the number one destination for sex tourists...go figure.  [emoji19]
So there is this strange dichotomy in society here.  I'm not sure where the toilet was made, it is American Standard, but that doesn't mean anything.  For what it cost, it should have been made by pug unicorns with glittered fur.

***
The face on a toilet control panel is totally weird.  When I think of alternatives though, only this [emoji702] and the Venus symbol come to mind.  
Yeah, that flip hairstyle always makes me laugh!  [emoji23]


----------



## Deco

BagBerry13 said:


> Because it's America. You can't show female genitalia. Guns yes, vaginas no.


In all fairness, this is a Japanese invention and they don't show female genitalia either.  They don't show chimpoko either


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> It's not a whole toilet. You can attach it your existing toilet.  It replaces the seat and adds gobs of functionality, though I was not aware of the enema option. I've even seen ones that make a flushing sound without actually flushing so you can mask... ambient noises



Mine is a whole toilet, but it does have most of the functions originating just below the seat.  As for the flush sound, some have music to mask the "ambient noises"[emoji23] Mine has a button that reads "rhythm" although I haven't tried it.  I need to look for the manual!


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> Mine is a whole toilet, but it does have most of the functions originating just below the seat.  As for the flush sound, some have music to mask the "ambient noises"[emoji23] Mine has a button that reads "rhythm" although I haven't tried it.  I need to look for the manual!


"Rhythm"!?!!!?!?!!!?!!!?!?!!  That's LMAO in Hobbsyan.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

When would Angie use the feminine wash? During menstruation?


----------



## Oryx816

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> When would Angie use the feminine wash? During menstruation?



I think Angie would wipe first and then wash.  [emoji23]


----------



## Deco

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> When would Angie use the feminine wash? During menstruation?


That or after #1. It just means where the water will be aimed, more forward (feminine wash) or towards the rear.  Brad wouldn't need a separately aimed water flow when he does #1.   He'd just Shake It Off.


----------



## Oryx816

Decophile said:


> "Rhythm"!?!!!?!?!!!?!!!?!?!!  That's LMAO in Hobbsyan.



Hobbsyan!?!?!?!?  I love it!  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

After #1 just seems kind of counter productive to me. Angie would want to get dry not wet. 
But it probably wouldn't be useful for menstruation either unless it can collect the blood in a vile to be worn around the neck.


----------



## CobaltBlu

oh my!


----------



## cdtracing

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> After #1 just seems kind of counter productive to me. Angie would want to get dry not wet.
> But it probably wouldn't be useful for menstruation either unless it can collect the blood in a vile to be worn around the neck.



Oh, GURL!!!!  You so bad!!!


----------



## TC1

This thread had literally gone into the toilet


----------



## vink

OMG! I don't know how you girls did it going from yucky jeans and oral hygiene to the toilet. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] My neighbor is looking at me very weird. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## VickyB

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't wear deodorant, but i don't get B.O.. must be the Asian genes from my moms side.  I can't imagine not brushing my teeth though, that's just nasty.



Ever since I lasered my underarm hair, I hardly ever perspire.


----------



## VickyB

Decophile said:


> That or after #1. It just means where the water will be aimed, more forward (feminine wash) or towards the rear.  Brad wouldn't need a separately aimed water flow when he does #1.   He'd just Shake It Off.



Maybe Brad and Taylor Swift will hook up?


----------



## White Orchid

Omg, I come back 4 hours later and you bishes still be all over the place with your anus-washing and what have you


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> It's not a whole toilet. You can attach it your existing toilet.  It replaces the seat and adds gobs of functionality, though I was not aware of the enema option. I've even seen ones that make a flushing sound without actually flushing so you can mask... ambient noises


"Ambient noises"


----------



## White Orchid

Uh-oh, I just realised it was me who started it all


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Omg, I come back 4 hours later and you bishes still be all over the place with your anus-washing and what have you


I do beleive you started it.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Uh-oh, I just realised it was me who started it all


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I tried to turn the topic of conversation to potential incest, but y'all weren't interested


----------



## White Orchid

Decophile said:


> I do beleive you started it.


I have the memory of a sieve


----------



## Dawn72

VickyB said:


> Maybe Brad and Taylor Swift will hook up?


----------



## Hobbsy

Just got a chance to read through posts.....laughing so hard I have tears!!


----------



## Dawn72

Oryx816 said:


> It has a drying function too.  At least mine does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478970
> 
> 
> That is my control panel.  And before you bishes ask about the enema function--no, I haven't used it!  I am both curious and freaked out about that button!  [emoji23]



Once you get used to it. It's very cleansing. Oopps!


----------



## Cocolo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I'm gonna say it since nobody else has and I'm feeling controversial today...maybe Angelina has been having an affair with her brother all these years. Some of the articles seemed to indicate that they were very close and he  had a lot of influence with the kids and she funneled him money and that Brad might be uncomfortable with or jealous of him.


Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights


----------



## Oryx816

Alright, now that we have broached the subject, I will say that I have always wondered about her parenting so many children in light of what she thinks is acceptable between siblings.

I don't care how close siblings are, this is just disturbing to me.  [emoji37]


----------



## Oryx816

Dawn72 said:


> Once you get used to it. It's very cleansing. Oopps!



[emoji23] I imagine it would be cleansing and refreshing but I'm not sure I want to find out.


----------



## Singra

VickyB said:


> Ever since I lasered my underarm hair, *I hardly ever perspire.*


Is that good or bad? Wouldn't have thought that would happen but it makes sense.



VickyB said:


> Maybe Brad and Taylor Swift will hook up?


On a human level I can't condone that potential merger but on a purely entertainment level... please let it happen... #I'mgoingstraighttohell


----------



## BagBerry13

Decophile said:


> That or after #1. It just means where the water will be aimed, more forward (feminine wash) or towards the rear.  *Brad wouldn't need a separately aimed water flow when he does #1.*   He'd just Shake It Off.


That would be if we assume he sits while doing #1. I doubt that somehow. Otherwise this could get messy.


----------



## Cocolo

White Orchid said:


> Omg, I come back 4 hours later and you bishes still be all over the place with your anus-washing and what have you



I still don't understand about the woman's face.  put a damn muffin on the toilet, but keep the feminine face off.  I see a face and a toilet...do the math. I'd love to see the control panel on RayJ's Japanese Toilet/Butt and Hoohah washer.  Now you see what I see.  Hey does it have a fluff button, or just the fanny blower?


----------



## Oryx816

Cocolo said:


> I still don't understand about the woman's face.  put a damn muffin on the toilet, but keep the feminine face off.  I see a face and a toilet...do the math. I'd love to see the control panel on RayJ's Japanese Toilet/Butt and Hoohah washer.  Now you see what I see.  Hey does it have a fluff button, or just the fanny blower?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I don't have a fluff button but I have a deodorant button to combat an odoriferous ambience (as decophile might phrase it).  [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## Cocolo

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> After #1 just seems kind of counter productive to me. Angie would want to get dry not wet.
> But it probably wouldn't be useful for menstruation either unless it can collect the blood in a vile to be worn around the neck.


 8 am and you've just ruined me for the day. 



Decophile said:


> That or after #1. It just means where the water will be aimed, more forward (feminine wash) or towards the rear.  Brad wouldn't need a separately aimed water flow when he does #1.   He'd just Shake It Off.


----------



## gazoo

Oryx816 said:


> It has a drying function too.  At least mine does...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478970
> 
> 
> That is my control panel.  And before you bishes ask about the enema function--no, I haven't used it!  I am both curious and freaked out about that button!  [emoji23]



At first glance I thought the second button from the left was a nose.


----------



## White Orchid

Cocolo said:


> I still don't understand about the woman's face.  put a damn muffin on the toilet, but keep the feminine face off.  I see a face and a toilet...do the math. I'd love to see the control panel on RayJ's Japanese Toilet/Butt and Hoohah washer.  Now you see what I see.  Hey does it have a fluff button, or just the fanny blower?


Why on earth are you quoting me lol.


----------



## bag-mania

Cocolo said:


> Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights



Supposedly the "H" she has tattooed on the inside of her arm stands for Haven, her brother's middle name. I don't know if Brad was ever considered tattoo-worthy.


----------



## White Orchid

VickyB said:


> Ever since I lasered my underarm hair, I hardly ever perspire.


Isn't that bad though?

Umm...err...I don't think Ang sweats


----------



## tweegy

Chagall said:


> I'm just watching Anderson Cooper on CNN. Wow is he ever an awesome dresser. He looks extremely clean, crisp and well groomed. It's hard to believe that he is not keen on hygiene. I notice that he keeps his hair very short and well cut and I'm glad he keeps the colour natural. His clothes are extremely well tailored. *Wonder if Angie is watching*.



Nice save..... Angie would be proud



Oryx816 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I don't have a fluff button but I have a deodorant button to combat an odoriferous ambience (as decophile might phrase it).  [emoji6][emoji23]


 Fluff button- I die!!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> Supposedly the "H" she has tattooed on the inside of her arm stands for Haven, her brother's middle name. I don't know if Brad was ever considered tattoo-worthy.


Maybe she found Brad didnt match up in certain areas to warrant a tattoo.....


----------



## gazoo

She has a tattoo for Brad.


----------



## bag-mania

Found this little gem about brother James from back in July.

*WHO'S DADDY? FIND OUT WHY BRAD PITT SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT ANGELINA JOLIE'S BROTHER JAMES HAVEN!*

Looks like *Brad Pitt* should be spending a little bit more time with his kids!

Due to his hectic schedule, *Angelina Jolie*‘s brother *James Haven* has been stepping into the father role to his nieces and nephews because of their busy dad’s absence.

“Brad’s absolutely working his butt off right now and the kids rarely see him,” a source exclusively told OKMagazine.com. “He leaves for the set before they wake and comes home after they’ve gone to bed.”

Luckily for Angie, her brother has been “a total rock” during her husband’s absence, but it seems that Brad should start worrying! The source revealed that the twins started calling James “daddy!”

Adding, “There are days when James spends more time with them than either of their busy parents, but hopefully they’ll intervene if they start calling him ‘mom’ too!”

http://okmagazine.com/get-scoop/ang...dium=social&utm_campaign=TrafficExchange_July


----------



## Oryx816

tweegy said:


> Maybe she found Brad didnt match up in certain areas to warrant a tattoo.....



That's cold!  [emoji951][emoji300]️[emoji944][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Charles

Chagall said:


> Sounds like good advice. Thanks. Runs off to wash jeans!



Noooo!!  You're gonna mess them up!  

*requisite Brad and Angelina mention*


----------



## Hobbsy

Cocolo said:


> I still don't understand about the woman's face.  put a damn muffin on the toilet, but keep the feminine face off.  I see a face and a toilet...do the math. I'd love to see the control panel on RayJ's Japanese Toilet/Butt and Hoohah washer.  Now you see what I see.  Hey does it have a fluff button, or just the fanny blower?


Fluff bottom?!! Lol! Maybe Brad is a fluffer nutter ??!!!?!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think kissing her brother was just an effort to be controversial and maybe get him some publicity.


----------



## guccimamma

i have no experience with self cleaning toilets.
and i like my jeans washed after each wear, like undies.


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> i have no experience with self cleaning toilets.
> and i like my jeans washed after each wear, like undies.



I'm old enough to remember when everyone washed their jeans as much as possible. You wanted them to look faded and worn. Of course that was before the age of buying pre-torn and faded jeans.


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> I'm old enough to remember when everyone washed their jeans as much as possible. You wanted them to look faded and worn. Of course that was before the age of buying pre-torn and faded jeans.



do you remember the 501's??? you had to buy them in their original form, and then wash them like 100 times?  my mom wouldn't let me repeatedly wash and dry them, so i had to wear them after just a few washes....it was awful. i used to run the washer when she wasn't home...it took forever.


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> do you remember the 501's??? you had to buy them in their original form, and then wash them like 100 times?  my mom wouldn't let me repeatedly wash and dry them, so i had to wear them after just a few washes....it was awful. i used to run the washer when she wasn't home...it took forever.



Yeah, it took a long time to get them just right but it was worth it. Oh, and I wonder if Angelina ever had any 501s?


----------



## bag-mania

*Inside Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's 'Heated, Screaming' Fights About Parenting*

Over the course of their 12-year relationship, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolieengaged in 'heated, screaming fights' about how to raise their six children, a source reveals to _Us Weekly._ 

For years, the parents of Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, shuttled between their 1,000-acre estate, Château Miraval, in France; a compound in L.A.’s Los Feliz neighborhood; a mansion in New Orleans’ French Quarter; a New York City penthouse; and wherever the actors happened to be working. As Jolie explained to NBC News in 2011, “I’m trying to raise [the children] to … really live a truly global [life]."

Pitt, 52, grew to resent the peripatetic existence. As far back as 2009, a source told _Us_ at the time, Pitt wanted to enroll the kids in one school in New Orleans, while Jolie preferred homeschooling to allow them to continue their travels. “Brad wants them to have a normal upbringing and worries that they’ll come out spoiled, elitist and not grounded,” the source said at the time. “But Angie feels they should be ‘children of the world.’ They argue about it all the time: heated, screaming fights.”

In a 2012 interview, the Oscar-winner, 41, acknowledged Pitt was the tougher parent of the two. "Brad's had to play bad cop more often," she said. But according to a Jolie friend, Pitt was too strict for his wife's liking. "[He] became a big yeller,” claims the source. “And she would not tolerate him yelling at the kids. There were a few times Angie said she was terrified.”

The _War Machine_ actor, raised in a conservative household in Springfield, Missouri, was stern but never abusive, says a source who has worked with the family. "When he raises his voice and yells at the kids, it's almost comical," says the source. "He's not one of those guys with a temper. He's not a drill sergeant."

At the skate park he had installed at the Los Feliz home, Pitt would often play with the kids. But if the youngsters didn’t put away their scooters and bicycles, “he’d go, ‘You clean up your bikes!’” relates the source. “Regular fatherly things. He might say, ‘How come nobody did this?’ or ‘Why didn’t this get done?’”

Pitt was also a stickler when it came to bedtimes. Says the source, "He might get upset if the kids stay up too late playing video games." Structure and order, adds another Pitt source, were important to him: "Brad teaches them to be respectful human beings. Angelina lets the kids run around and behave badly."

The disagreements ultimately doomed the couple. Jolie filed for divorce on September 19 and requested full physical custody of the children. Their split, admits a Pitt source, "came down to differences in lifestyle and parenting." 

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...jolie-had-screaming-fights-about-kids-w442494


----------



## tweegy

Heated fights and they STILL got married...


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Heated fights and they STILL got married...



So many couples do that, as if marriage will make it better somehow. The same with couples who think having kids will save the relationship when it almost always has the opposite effect.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> *Inside Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's 'Heated, Screaming' Fights About Parenting*
> 
> Over the course of their 12-year relationship, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolieengaged in 'heated, screaming fights' about how to raise their six children, a source reveals to _Us Weekly._
> 
> For years, the parents of Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, shuttled between their 1,000-acre estate, Château Miraval, in France; a compound in L.A.’s Los Feliz neighborhood; a mansion in New Orleans’ French Quarter; a New York City penthouse; and wherever the actors happened to be working. As Jolie explained to NBC News in 2011, “I’m trying to raise [the children] to … really live a truly global [life]."
> 
> Pitt, 52, grew to resent the peripatetic existence. As far back as 2009, a source told _Us_ at the time, Pitt wanted to enroll the kids in one school in New Orleans, while Jolie preferred homeschooling to allow them to continue their travels. “Brad wants them to have a normal upbringing and worries that they’ll come out spoiled, elitist and not grounded,” the source said at the time. “But Angie feels they should be ‘children of the world.’ They argue about it all the time: heated, screaming fights.”
> 
> In a 2012 interview, the Oscar-winner, 41, acknowledged Pitt was the tougher parent of the two. "Brad's had to play bad cop more often," she said. But according to a Jolie friend, Pitt was too strict for his wife's liking. "[He] became a big yeller,” claims the source. “And she would not tolerate him yelling at the kids. There were a few times Angie said she was terrified.”
> 
> The _War Machine_ actor, raised in a conservative household in Springfield, Missouri, was stern but never abusive, says a source who has worked with the family. "When he raises his voice and yells at the kids, it's almost comical," says the source. "He's not one of those guys with a temper. He's not a drill sergeant."
> 
> At the skate park he had installed at the Los Feliz home, Pitt would often play with the kids. But if the youngsters didn’t put away their scooters and bicycles, “he’d go, ‘You clean up your bikes!’” relates the source. “Regular fatherly things. He might say, ‘How come nobody did this?’ or ‘Why didn’t this get done?’”
> 
> Pitt was also a stickler when it came to bedtimes. Says the source, "He might get upset if the kids stay up too late playing video games." Structure and order, adds another Pitt source, were important to him: "Brad teaches them to be respectful human beings. Angelina lets the kids run around and behave badly."
> 
> The disagreements ultimately doomed the couple. Jolie filed for divorce on September 19 and requested full physical custody of the children. Their split, admits a Pitt source, "came down to differences in lifestyle and parenting."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...jolie-had-screaming-fights-about-kids-w442494


Brad sounds like the rational parent to me! Kids need structure and stability.


----------



## Chagall

Cocolo said:


> Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights


So she didn't kiss her brother on the lips just once then? That's disturbing for sure. They look a lot alike and he has a crazy demented look in his eyes.


----------



## Chagall

guccimamma said:


> do you remember the 501's??? you had to buy them in their original form, and then wash them like 100 times?  my mom wouldn't let me repeatedly wash and dry them, so i had to wear them after just a few washes....it was awful. i used to run the washer when she wasn't home...it took forever.


Yep, I used to soak mine in the bathtub in bleach to fade them. Wonder if Brad ever did that.


----------



## Angel1988

Cocolo said:


> Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights



Yes, that's classic Angelina behavior , what a lovely couple.

There seems to be more chemistry than with Brad.


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt Are in Private Divorce Negotiations*

Ten days after Angelina Jolie filed for divorce from Brad Pitt, the two are now deep in private negotiations, PEOPLE has confirmed. 

As the two sides try to reach an agreement behind closed doors and find a way to move forward, it's clear one of the biggest issues – and likely the most difficult to resolve – is the custody of their six children. 

When Jolie, 41, filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, she requested joint legal custody but primary physical custody, with visitation for Pitt. Meanwhile, Pitt sources have said he will push for shared physical custody of their kids: 15-year-old Maddox (with whom Pitt had an alleged physical altercation), Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne. 

Any custody agreement they reach will have to be signed off on by a judge to make sure it's in the best interests of the children. "If Angelina and Brad reach an agreement on custody, the judge assigned to the case will be delighted that these parents were able to work out something that they can live with and that makes sense for the family," says certified family law specialist Stephanie Blum, of Reuben Raucher & Blum, who's not involved with the case. 

In private negotiations or in court, Jolie could have a difficult time gaining sole physical custody, legal experts say. 

"It is extremely difficult to be granted sole custody in a California court, absent some egregious behavior that directly impacts the best interest of the minor children," says L.A. family law attorney Atousa Saei. "In my experience, courts [and judges] lean more towards joint physical custody over sole physical custody. They want to see both parents involved in the children's lives and want both parents to have frequent and continuing contact with the children." 

If a case winds up in front of a judge, a parent wanting sole physical custody would need to show considerable evidence that the other parent has problems caring for the children. 

"If Angelina can prove to the court that she is the parent that has historically been the caretaker of the children and that allowing Brad to share the children with Angelina on an equal basis would actually _not_ be in the best interest of the children, she will have a good shot at being awarded physical custody of the children," Saei says. "Her allegations must not only be substantiated by evidence, but they also need to be linked to the best interest of the children. By way of example, if Brad got angry in front of the children, that is very different than if he only got angry with Angelina behind closed doors." 

A source has acknowledged Pitt was drunk during the argument on the couple's private plane that is now being investigated by L.A.'s Department of Children and Family Services, but has said Pitt did not hit or physically abuse Maddox. 

As for the drinking allegation, in any bid for sole physical custody, Jolie would have to show that any substance use "has an impact on Brad's ability to care for the children," says Saei. "Judges are much more lenient these days on the use of alcohol, as long as a parent is not under the influence while children are not in their care. Courts want both parents in the lives of children, so long as it is in the best interest of the children."

http://www.people.com/article/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce-negotiations-custody


----------



## Angel1988

lanasyogamama said:


> I think kissing her brother was just an effort to be controversial and maybe get him some publicity.



Yes, you can tell why she doesn't need a publicist, she's more than capable of coming up with her own marketing ploys.


----------



## cdtracing

tweegy said:


> Maybe she found Brad didnt match up in certain areas to warrant a tattoo.....



BAM!!!!


----------



## sdkitty

statement from Brad.  




_For more celebrity videos visit Yahoo View, available now on iOS._

From ELLE

In the full week since Brad Pitt released a statement to _People_ regarding Angelina Jolie’s decision to file for divorce , there has been radio silence, even amidst reports he is being investigated for child abuse by the FBI and Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services for being verbally and physically abusive with one of his children on a flight from France to California.

Pitt broke his silence this afternoon to_Access Hollywood_, although his second statement did not address any of these allegations. Instead, Pitt announced he will not be attending tomorrow’s red carpet screening of _Voyage of Time_, a documentary he narrated (and where he’d likely have to take questions from reporters).

“Terrence’s ‘Voyage of Time’ is an incredibly beautiful and unique experiential IMAX film for children and families chronicling the birth of time,” he said. “I’m very grateful to be part of such a fascinating and educational project, but I’m currently focused on my family situation and don’t want to distract attention away from this extraordinary film, which I encourage everyone to see.”


----------



## sdkitty

I don't know who the sources are but if there's any truth to this Brad is the better parent IMO.
I defended her on this thread over and over but now I'm starting to dislike her.



bag-mania said:


> *Inside Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's 'Heated, Screaming' Fights About Parenting*
> 
> Over the course of their 12-year relationship, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolieengaged in 'heated, screaming fights' about how to raise their six children, a source reveals to _Us Weekly._
> 
> For years, the parents of Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, shuttled between their 1,000-acre estate, Château Miraval, in France; a compound in L.A.’s Los Feliz neighborhood; a mansion in New Orleans’ French Quarter; a New York City penthouse; and wherever the actors happened to be working. As Jolie explained to NBC News in 2011, “I’m trying to raise [the children] to … really live a truly global [life]."
> 
> Pitt, 52, grew to resent the peripatetic existence. As far back as 2009, a source told _Us_ at the time, Pitt wanted to enroll the kids in one school in New Orleans, while Jolie preferred homeschooling to allow them to continue their travels. “Brad wants them to have a normal upbringing and worries that they’ll come out spoiled, elitist and not grounded,” the source said at the time. “But Angie feels they should be ‘children of the world.’ They argue about it all the time: heated, screaming fights.”
> 
> In a 2012 interview, the Oscar-winner, 41, acknowledged Pitt was the tougher parent of the two. "Brad's had to play bad cop more often," she said. But according to a Jolie friend, Pitt was too strict for his wife's liking. "[He] became a big yeller,” claims the source. “And she would not tolerate him yelling at the kids. There were a few times Angie said she was terrified.”
> 
> The _War Machine_ actor, raised in a conservative household in Springfield, Missouri, was stern but never abusive, says a source who has worked with the family. "When he raises his voice and yells at the kids, it's almost comical," says the source. "He's not one of those guys with a temper. He's not a drill sergeant."
> 
> At the skate park he had installed at the Los Feliz home, Pitt would often play with the kids. But if the youngsters didn’t put away their scooters and bicycles, “he’d go, ‘You clean up your bikes!’” relates the source. “Regular fatherly things. He might say, ‘How come nobody did this?’ or ‘Why didn’t this get done?’”
> 
> Pitt was also a stickler when it came to bedtimes. Says the source, "He might get upset if the kids stay up too late playing video games." Structure and order, adds another Pitt source, were important to him: "Brad teaches them to be respectful human beings. Angelina lets the kids run around and behave badly."
> 
> The disagreements ultimately doomed the couple. Jolie filed for divorce on September 19 and requested full physical custody of the children. Their split, admits a Pitt source, "came down to differences in lifestyle and parenting."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...jolie-had-screaming-fights-about-kids-w442494


----------



## Lounorada

Cocolo said:


> Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights







Eww. All the ewws that ever eww-ed.


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if AJ gets physical custody of the kids, will she keep them globe trotting even more to minimize the amount of time the kids will spend with Brad?  It would be hard for him to follow the kids around the world when he's working.  Just one of those things that make me go hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Cocolo

White Orchid said:


> Why on earth are you quoting me lol.



Gimme a second, I'll check.  Could have been a slip of the finger Damn iPad.  But I'll let you know.


----------



## cdtracing

Cocolo said:


> Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights



I just find this so creepy!!    No way would I ever play tonsil hockey with one of my siblings, no matter how close we are or how much we loved each other!!!


----------



## mkr

She won't get sole custody.  Brad is a decent guy with a lot of character witnesses.  Angie has no one.


----------



## Cocolo

White Orchid, me again. Yours was the first post I saw this morning, and I then scrolled up, saw what had been going on while I slept like the innocent that I am, and couldn't have agreed more.  In my pre caffeine moment, I left off "I couldn't agree more White Orchid.  I'm still trying to find out about the face .....whatever I wrote.
I've been away for a bit, didn't mean to alarm you.  Now where are those adorable smileys?


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> *Inside Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's 'Heated, Screaming' Fights About Parenting*
> 
> Over the course of their 12-year relationship, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolieengaged in 'heated, screaming fights' about how to raise their six children, a source reveals to _Us Weekly._
> 
> For years, the parents of Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, shuttled between their 1,000-acre estate, Château Miraval, in France; a compound in L.A.’s Los Feliz neighborhood; a mansion in New Orleans’ French Quarter; a New York City penthouse; and wherever the actors happened to be working. As Jolie explained to NBC News in 2011, “I’m trying to raise [the children] to … really live a truly global [life]."
> 
> Pitt, 52, grew to resent the peripatetic existence. As far back as 2009, a source told _Us_ at the time, Pitt wanted to enroll the kids in one school in New Orleans, while Jolie preferred homeschooling to allow them to continue their travels. “Brad wants them to have a normal upbringing and worries that they’ll come out spoiled, elitist and not grounded,” the source said at the time. “But Angie feels they should be ‘children of the world.’ They argue about it all the time: heated, screaming fights.”
> 
> In a 2012 interview, the Oscar-winner, 41, acknowledged Pitt was the tougher parent of the two. "Brad's had to play bad cop more often," she said. But according to a Jolie friend, Pitt was too strict for his wife's liking. "[He] became a big yeller,” claims the source. “And she would not tolerate him yelling at the kids. There were a few times Angie said she was terrified.”
> 
> The _War Machine_ actor, raised in a conservative household in Springfield, Missouri, was stern but never abusive, says a source who has worked with the family. "When he raises his voice and yells at the kids, it's almost comical," says the source. "He's not one of those guys with a temper. He's not a drill sergeant."
> 
> At the skate park he had installed at the Los Feliz home, Pitt would often play with the kids. But if the youngsters didn’t put away their scooters and bicycles, “he’d go, ‘You clean up your bikes!’” relates the source. “Regular fatherly things. He might say, ‘How come nobody did this?’ or ‘Why didn’t this get done?’”
> 
> Pitt was also a stickler when it came to bedtimes. Says the source, "He might get upset if the kids stay up too late playing video games." Structure and order, adds another Pitt source, were important to him: "Brad teaches them to be respectful human beings. Angelina lets the kids run around and behave badly."
> 
> The disagreements ultimately doomed the couple. Jolie filed for divorce on September 19 and requested full physical custody of the children. Their split, admits a Pitt source, "came down to differences in lifestyle and parenting."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...jolie-had-screaming-fights-about-kids-w442494


She's got such a stupid logic. "Children of the world"? WTF?!?!!? The children can be enrolled in one school and still travel with their parents during school breaks. They don't need to be on Mommy's hip 24/7. Just because they've visited every continent by the time they're 15 doesn't mean they're "children of the world". It just means they're probably f*cked up from all the travelling and no friends.


----------



## mkr

F


BagBerry13 said:


> She's got such a stupid logic. "Children of the world"? WTF?!?!!? The children can be enrolled in one school and still travel with their parents during school breaks. They don't need to be on Mommy's hip 24/7. Just because they've visited every continent by the time they're 15 doesn't mean they're "children of the world". It just means they're probably f*cked up from all the travelling and no friends.


F'd up just like her.  Holy H3ll Vivienne and Knox could turn out like Angie and her brother


----------



## cdtracing

BagBerry13 said:


> She's got such a stupid logic. "Children of the world"? WTF?!?!!? The children can be enrolled in one school and still travel with their parents during school breaks. They don't need to be on Mommy's hip 24/7. Just because they've visited every continent by the time they're 15 doesn't mean they're "children of the world". It just means they're probably f*cked up from all the travelling and no friends.


I agree.  These kids have no roots & don't seem to be grounded to anything other than her.  It's like they're living the gypsy lifestyle on steroids.  Brad is on to something if he's worried the kids will grow up spoiled & entitled.  It doesn't seem like the kids are being taught any responsibility if they aren't even taught to pick up after themselves & put their toys away.  All they're being taught is "someone else will do it so I don't have to".  I always wondered what really goes through the kids minds when they go visit refugees in war torn countries while being guarded by top notch security & flying out on a private plane when they're done.  The people they visit don't have security much less a private plane.  It has to be confusing for a child's mind.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> F
> 
> F'd up just like her.  *Holy H3ll Vivienne and Knox could turn out like Angie and her brother*



OMG!!!!  Had not thought about that!!!!!  That's scary as hell!!!


----------



## mkr

Brad needs a hit man.  That's the only chance those kids have at a normal life.


----------



## limom

Children of the World?
Send them to the international school in NYC and let them have international friends.
Who comes up with bullcrap like this?


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> Children of the World?
> Send them to the international school in NYC and let them have international friends.
> Who comes up with bullcrap like this?


They're living with Satan.  Children of the Corn is more like it.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> I just find this so creepy!!    No way would I ever play tonsil hockey with one of my siblings, no matter how close we are or how much we loved each other!!!



It doesn't help that James never married or apparently ever had more than a brief relationship with anyone.


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> They're living with Satan.  Children of the Corn is more like it.


I think that at least one of those kids will revolt sooner than later..
Even if she is a control freak,they have to watch movies and tv and have a clue about real life.


----------



## Cocolo

Hobbsy said:


> Fluff bottom?!! Lol! Maybe Brad is a fluffer nutter ??!!!?!



Nonono Doll.  I typed Button.  Fluff Button,  there was the enema button, the facial button, the dry button.  I wondered if it had a fluff button.  My clothes dryer has a fluff button I figured maybe the Japanese toilet had one too 

But hmmmmm. Bottom. fluff bottom.  That's entirely different.  Not wrong, just entirely different. 
After seeing the way that woman can stomp her leg out like that...let me tell you I wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of her.   Just sayin.       *old tPF Shrug Smiley


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> It doesn't help that James never married or apparently ever had more than a brief relationship with anyone.


And I read somewhere, maybe here, that he helps her with the children.  EW EW EW!


----------



## Cocolo

BagBerry13 said:


> That would be if we assume he sits while doing #1. I doubt that somehow. Otherwise this could get messy.


Oh no. Guys who Stand Shake it off.  Like marking their turf.  They're not so tough Saturday morning when they're cleaning it up in the  throne room


----------



## sdkitty

hopefully she has explained to them (esp the adopted ones) that they are very privileged and others are not.  Those kids she adopted would have likely grown up very poor.


----------



## bag-mania

Holy crap. This is old, 2007, but it is an interview with brother James. It gives an idea of what their childhood was like from their perspectives. I stress _their_ because I think their memories are skewed, it is incredibly pro-Mom, anti-Dad (Jon Voight). It explains a lot about these twisted siblings. The article is very long but at least read the parts I'm quoting. 



> James denies that his sister is a domineering character, claiming that her famed decisiveness is, like her love of knives and her boasts about sadomasochistic sex, an attempt to be independent of other people's control.
> 
> But he is not ashamed to admit he is under her influence, in all sorts of ways.
> 
> "She's always been very protective of me with regards to my romantic life, which I love," he smiles. "She wants me to be with the right woman. When you come from a divorced home, divorce is what you desperately want to avoid.
> 
> "Maybe I haven't found the right woman because my sister is too picky for me. Any woman has to go through two filters, me and then my sister.
> 
> "I'm a perfectionist by nature. Then, because I'm so close to Angie it's like I've already got the perfect woman in my life and it's hard for anyone else to live up to that.
> 
> "I go to Angie for advice and won't do anything without her because we were so close as children."
> 
> Her influence on him is so profound, he claims he has even been persuaded to adopt a child himself - provided he can find a partner first. Angelina has even brought about a change of career, persuading him to spend large parts of his time campaigning for charity. He is currently preparing to take part in a major US campaign to fight the AIDS pandemic in Uganda.
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-444390/Angelinas-secret-sadness--brother.html


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They came from a messed up home. It wouldn't surprise me if they developed a messed up, codependent relationship to cope with that.


----------



## limom

The entire family is nuts.
Between them and Jon Voight, those kids must be confused


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Holy crap. This is old, 2007, but it is an interview with brother James. It gives an idea of what their childhood was like from their perspectives. I stress _their_ because I think their memories are skewed, it is incredibly pro-Mom, anti-Dad (Jon Voight). It explains a lot about these twisted siblings. The article is very long but at least read the parts I'm quoting.



" When you come from a divorced home, divorce is what you desperately want to avoid."  Really??!!?!?!!!?  Divorce doesn't seem to bother her one bit!!
That's just so F'ed up!!!??!?!?!?!!!!  They're minds are skewed & their relationship is not normal!!?!?!!?!?!


----------



## guccimamma

i like to call my kids "children of the suburbs"


----------



## slowlikehoney

bag-mania said:


> Holy crap. This is old, 2007, but it is an interview with brother James. It gives an idea of what their childhood was like from their perspectives. I stress _their_ because I think their memories are skewed, it is incredibly pro-Mom, anti-Dad (Jon Voight). It explains a lot about these twisted siblings. The article is very long but at least read the parts I'm quoting.



Ick. This is starting to remind me of Flowers in the Attic... 
Ew.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> And I read somewhere, maybe here, that he helps her with the children.  EW EW EW!



You missed the part where a couple of the younger ones have called him "Daddy".


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> You missed the part where a couple of the younger ones have called him "Daddy".



they should call him Creepy


----------



## mkr

They should call 911


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> And I read somewhere, maybe here, that he helps her with the children.  EW EW EW!


----------



## mkr

What do we know about Angie's mother?  I know Jon Voight left her for someone, but her mother raised her.  Was she crazy?  How does a small child end up like this?  I mean, there's drugs, knives, sex with women,sex with knives, maybe sex with brother, all kinda kids, no discipline, 3 failed marriages, and now she wants to be Mother Theresa.  But she's gonna kill a few people to get there.  

Well gee wiz there's Brad's defense for when he tries to get the kids.  You're welcome Brad.


----------



## mkr

If Prince says you're messed up, believe it.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> *Inside Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie's 'Heated, Screaming' Fights About Parenting*
> 
> Over the course of their 12-year relationship, Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolieengaged in 'heated, screaming fights' about how to raise their six children, a source reveals to _Us Weekly._
> 
> For years, the parents of Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, shuttled between their 1,000-acre estate, Château Miraval, in France; a compound in L.A.’s Los Feliz neighborhood; a mansion in New Orleans’ French Quarter; a New York City penthouse; and wherever the actors happened to be working. As Jolie explained to NBC News in 2011, “I’m trying to raise [the children] to … really live a truly global [life]."
> 
> Pitt, 52, grew to resent the peripatetic existence. As far back as 2009, a source told _Us_ at the time, Pitt wanted to enroll the kids in one school in New Orleans, while Jolie preferred homeschooling to allow them to continue their travels. “Brad wants them to have a normal upbringing and worries that they’ll come out spoiled, elitist and not grounded,” the source said at the time. “But Angie feels they should be ‘children of the world.’ They argue about it all the time: heated, screaming fights.”
> 
> In a 2012 interview, the Oscar-winner, 41, acknowledged Pitt was the tougher parent of the two. "Brad's had to play bad cop more often," she said. But according to a Jolie friend, Pitt was too strict for his wife's liking. "[He] became a big yeller,” claims the source. “And she would not tolerate him yelling at the kids. There were a few times Angie said she was terrified.”
> 
> The _War Machine_ actor, raised in a conservative household in Springfield, Missouri, was stern but never abusive, says a source who has worked with the family. "When he raises his voice and yells at the kids, it's almost comical," says the source. "He's not one of those guys with a temper. He's not a drill sergeant."
> 
> At the skate park he had installed at the Los Feliz home, Pitt would often play with the kids. But if the youngsters didn’t put away their scooters and bicycles, “he’d go, ‘You clean up your bikes!’” relates the source. “Regular fatherly things. He might say, ‘How come nobody did this?’ or ‘Why didn’t this get done?’”
> 
> Pitt was also a stickler when it came to bedtimes. Says the source, "He might get upset if the kids stay up too late playing video games." Structure and order, adds another Pitt source, were important to him: "Brad teaches them to be respectful human beings. Angelina lets the kids run around and behave badly."
> 
> The disagreements ultimately doomed the couple. Jolie filed for divorce on September 19 and requested full physical custody of the children. Their split, admits a Pitt source, "came down to differences in lifestyle and parenting."
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...jolie-had-screaming-fights-about-kids-w442494


"children of the world"??!?!?!?! what nonsense.  there is no such thing, and even if there were, these kids would not be it.  All the traveling they do, their crazy spending and the lack of formal schooling, roots and structure makes them as different from the children of the world as is possible.  My upbringing gets me closer to the "children of the world" mark, but still not quite, because I don't know what the eff that means other than she thinks "the world is their oyster" and yay, both phrases have the word "world" in it!  

We travelled a lot from when i was an infant.  NEVER while school was in session. From 1st through 12th grade I went to the same international school in Tokyo.  I was thrown into this world at 6 not speaking a word of Japanese or English, and I was terrified.  Imagine watching a horror movie in a foreign language.  It's terrifying, but you don't exactly know how or why.  But you adapt and you learn, and you see that others are in the same pinch you are and just like you making their way through this foreign and diverse environment the best they can.  There were as many as 70 nationalities represented in my school.  Academic rigor was nuts, none of this "we spend more on education per student and still rank 27th in the world" kind of mess we have in the US.  It was a cultural smorgasbord, and no single nationality represented the majority of students, other than perhaps mixed race Japanese who were permanent residents.  Even in terms of economic and lifestyle standings, the student body was diverse.  Tuition was on a "pay what you can" basis.  There were many diplomats and expats who could afford to pay gobs, and this allowed the school to admit students who couldn't pay anything.  

Visiting lots of countries and refugee camps and orphanages doesn't make you a part of their community.   You need to live and learn with the community, go through the same challenges and ups and downs, live by rules, compete in sports and clubs along with them, make friends, get punished, grow up together, complain about your parents and teachers to your friends, have your heart broken and mended, have common experiences, etc.  You know, life stuff. If Angie really cared about having children of the world, she would have pursued a more meaningful, accountable way of letting them soak in and be a part of that world.  Perma-money-no-object-tourism doesn't get you there.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> They're living with Satan.  Children of the Corn is more like it.


I seriously just lost it


----------



## White Orchid

Cocolo said:


> White Orchid, me again. Yours was the first post I saw this morning, and I then scrolled up, saw what had been going on while I slept like the innocent that I am, and couldn't have agreed more.  In my pre caffeine moment, I left off "I couldn't agree more White Orchid.  I'm still trying to find out about the face .....whatever I wrote.
> I've been away for a bit, didn't mean to alarm you.  Now where are those adorable smileys?


It's all good doll.  Btw, welcome back


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> What do we know about Angie's mother?  I know Jon Voight left her for someone, but her mother raised her.  Was she crazy?  How does a small child end up like this?  I mean, there's drugs, knives, sex with women,sex with knives, maybe sex with brother, all kinda kids, no discipline, 3 failed marriages, and now she wants to be Mother Theresa.  But she's gonna kill a few people to get there.
> 
> Well gee wiz there's Brad's defense for when he tries to get the kids.  You're welcome Brad.



From that article you would think her mom was a saint and evil Jon Voight was a tyrant. Except Jon Voight left their mother when Angie was only 1 and James was 3. So when all that yelling at their mother took place I don't know. They certainly wouldn't remember from him living with them.


----------



## Angel1988

bag-mania said:


> Holy crap. This is old, 2007, but it is an interview with brother James. It gives an idea of what their childhood was like from their perspectives. I stress _their_ because I think their memories are skewed, it is incredibly pro-Mom, anti-Dad (Jon Voight). It explains a lot about these twisted siblings. The article is very long but at least read the parts I'm quoting.



And this part:

[QUOTE"I did not give Angie a French kiss, it was something simple and lovely," he insists.

"She was about to go off to Mexico to finish filming Original Sin with Antonio Banderas. I congratulated her on the Oscar win and gave her a quick kiss on the lips. It was snapped and became a big thing round the world."[/QUOTE]

I wonder if they still share these 'simple quick kisses' whenever she jets of.

Poor poor Brad, he's way too normal for her….





Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...as-secret-sadness--brother.html#ixzz4Lg6pYzks 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> And I read somewhere, maybe here, that he helps her with the children.  EW EW EW!





BagBerry13 said:


>








We need to move off this page y'all!!!


----------



## Grace123

I thought I posted a pictures of Angelina with a horse earlier today. Is it gone or am I just blind? If it's been removed, why?


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> "children of the world"??!?!?!?! what nonsense.  there is no such thing, and even if there were, these kids would not be it.  All the traveling they do, their crazy spending and the lack of formal schooling, roots and structure makes them as different from the children of the world as is possible.  My upbringing gets me closer to the "children of the world" mark, but still not quite, because I don't know what the eff that means other than she thinks "the world is their oyster" and yay, both phrases have the word "world" in it!
> 
> We travelled a lot from when i was an infant.  NEVER while school was in session. From 1st through 12th grade I went to the same international school in Tokyo.  I was thrown into this world at 6 not speaking a word of Japanese or English, and I was terrified.  Imagine watching a horror movie in a foreign language.  It's terrifying, but you don't exactly know how or why.  But you adapt and you learn, and you see that others are in the same pinch you are and just like you making their way through this foreign and diverse environment the best they can.  There were as many as 70 nationalities represented in my school.  Academic rigor was nuts, none of this "we spend more on education per student and still rank 27th in the world" kind of mess we have in the US.  It was a cultural smorgasbord, and no single nationality represented the majority of students, other than perhaps mixed race Japanese who were permanent residents.  Even in terms of economic and lifestyle standings, the student body was diverse.  Tuition was on a "pay what you can" basis.  There were many diplomats and expats who could afford to pay gobs, and this allowed the school to admit students who couldn't pay anything.
> 
> Visiting lots of countries and refugee camps and orphanages doesn't make you a part of their community.   You need to live and learn with the community, go through the same challenges and ups and downs, live by rules, compete in sports and clubs along with them, make friends, get punished, grow up together, complain about your parents and teachers to your friends, have your heart broken and mended, have common experiences, etc.  You know, life stuff. If Angie really cared about having children of the world, she would have pursued a more meaningful, accountable way of letting them soak in and be a part of that world.  Perma-money-no-object-tourism doesn't get you there.



Well said!  These are not children of the world, they are children on the outside of the world.  All their traveling & visiting refugees does not connect them to those they visit nor their struggle...it just makes them spectators.


----------



## Deco

tweegy said:


> We need to move off this page y'all!!!


Because we're on page 666 ?


----------



## Angel1988

Cocolo said:


> Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights




According to James Haven these are just 'simple quick kisses'.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I am guessing they'll come to an agreement, not leave it up to a judge.  Judges favor stability, if she left it up to a judge, she could lose the right to have them moving from here to there all the time.


----------



## TC1

I have no idea why these two would be fighting for "custody". These children will be raised by a team of staff (with either parent)


----------



## tweegy

Decophile said:


> Because we're on page 666 ?


Yes Gurl!!

Make haste ....Like Angelina Jolie did in 'Gone in 60 Seconds'


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> I have no idea why these two would be fighting for "custody". These children will be raised by a team of staff (with either parent)



Because it's very important that the right staff gets to raise those kids. It needs to be decided which staff so they know whether to set rules for the kids or just let them free-range like a bunch of multilingual chickens.


----------



## zen1965

.


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> Because it's very important that the right staff gets to raise those kids. It needs to be decided which staff so they know whether to set rules for the kids or just let them* free-range like a bunch of multilingual chickens*.



thats how i will picture them from now on....

this thread has really made the week interesting. i gotta thank angie for that.


----------



## tweegy

guccimamma said:


> thats how i will picture them from now on....
> 
> this thread has really made the week interesting. i gotta thank angie for that.


Indeed!!!  Thank angie and her enema bidets !!!!


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> Indeed!!!  Thank angie and her enema bidets !!!!



I'm sorry I missed all of the bidet talk earlier. The least I can do is contribute a meme. Words to live by, ladies!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> I'm sorry I missed all of the bidet talk earlier. The least I can do is contribute a meme. Words to live by, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3479729


Doll its QUITE a read! Let me tell you. I recommend you and those who missed to catch up.

I know Angelina would.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The toilet conversation has me mourning the loss of the "to hell with penises" smilie.


----------



## mkr

Those kids don't speak 7 languages!  If that's the case so do I.

1.  Hello
2. Merci
3. Chow.
4. Domo
5. Bonbini
6.Hay
7. Chili con carne for cryin out loud!


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> I'm sorry I missed all of the bidet talk earlier. The least I can do is contribute a meme. Words to live by, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3479729



OMG!!!   I'm dying here!!!  Yes, for those who missed it, catch up...it's quite the read!!


----------



## Cocolo

This is so sad for the kids.  I was teasing before but wrong.


bag-mania said:


> Because it's very important that the right staff gets to raise those kids. It needs to be decided which staff so they know whether to set rules for the kids or just let them free-range like a bunch of multilingual chickens.


can I like this twice?


----------



## littlerock

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> After #1 just seems kind of counter productive to me. Angie would want to get dry not wet.
> *But it probably wouldn't be useful for menstruation either unless it can collect the blood in a vile to be worn around the neck.*





Dawn72 said:


> View attachment 3479292



Now that's just Bad Blood.    <-----------see what I did there.


----------



## Cocolo

bag-mania said:


> I'm sorry I missed all of the bidet talk earlier. The least I can do is contribute a meme. Words to live by, ladies!
> 
> View attachment 3479729



Damn it.  This picture confused me. I thought I was in a Kardashian thread for a minute.


----------



## guccimamma

If Brad didn't want his kids to be "spoiled, elitist, not grounded", he shouldn't have had children with someone who is "spoiled, elitist, not grounded" 

He can't be that dumb


----------



## bag-mania

guccimamma said:


> If Brad didn't want his kids to be "spoiled, elitist, not grounded", he shouldn't have had children with someone who is "spoiled, elitist, not grounded"
> 
> He can't be that dumb



He's a guy and she was hot. Sooooo...


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> What do we know about Angie's mother?  I know Jon Voight left her for someone, but her mother raised her.  Was she crazy?  How does a small child end up like this?  I mean, there's drugs, knives, sex with women,sex with knives, maybe sex with brother, all kinda kids, no discipline, 3 failed marriages, and now she wants to be Mother Theresa.  But she's gonna kill a few people to get there.
> 
> Well gee wiz there's Brad's defense for when he tries to get the kids.  You're welcome Brad.


I do remember reading once that AJ's mom let her 14 year old boyfriend move in with AJ and gave them the master bedroom.


----------



## Hobbsy

Grace123 said:


> I thought I posted a pictures of Angelina with a horse earlier today. Is it gone or am I just blind? If it's been removed, why?


I saw it earlier, but now??!!?


----------



## mkr

I want to think that if Angie wants you, she gets you.  Brad wasn't happy with Jen, he's in love scenes with Miss too hot for anyone to resist, she plays him like a violin.  I would imagine they had a few good years before it went sour.  She was already in to the adopting/working with refugees so how could she not be wonderful? He's probably wondering how the hottest woman on the planet could turn in to a frigid b!tch.


bag-mania said:


> He's a guy and she was hot. Sooooo...


----------



## Oryx816

BagBerry13 said:


> She's got such a stupid logic. "Children of the world"? WTF?!?!!? The children can be enrolled in one school and still travel with their parents during school breaks. They don't need to be on Mommy's hip 24/7. Just because they've visited every continent by the time they're 15 doesn't mean they're "children of the world". It just means they're probably f*cked up from all the travelling and no friends.



I consider my child a worldly child.  We are Americans, living in Thailand where she attends a private international school with children from over 30 countries.  She has friends from lots of different countries and she has visited over 20 countries by traveling DURING HER BREAKS!!!  We put our child and her needs and schedule first and we work around that.  We make it work.  My child is respectful, educated, social, speaks several languages and is highly aware of world issues.  

There are many people who raise their children like I do.  We live well but not Jolie Pitt well, so if we can balance normalcy and worldliness, they certainly can too.  I feel this is all pretentiousness on her part that will ultimately have an adverse effect on those children.

As for "citizens of the world" how does she figure that?  Staying in luxury hotels with brief interactions with people of other cultures doesn't make a citizen, it barely even makes you a visitor.  These superficialities are not providing any depth of knowledge.  Sitting in a cafeteria daily where children are eating boxed lunches with all different ethnic foods and sharing them and sharing aspects of their culture as they chat together and celebrating different traditions throughout the year is IMHO the way to teach a child about the world and how to live harmoniously as a worldly person.  I don't know what the h3ll she is doing....


----------



## cdtracing

Oryx816 said:


> I consider my child a worldly child.  We are Americans, living in Thailand where she attends a private international school with children from over 30 countries.  She has friends from lots of different countries and she has visited over 20 countries by traveling DURING HER BREAKS!!!  We put our child and her needs and schedule first and we work around that.  We make it work.  My child is respectful, educated, social, speaks several languages and is highly aware of world issues.
> 
> There are many people who raise their children like I do.  We live well but not Jolie Pitt well, so if we can balance normalcy and worldliness, they certainly can too.  I feel this is all pretentiousness on her part that will ultimately have an adverse effect on those children.
> 
> As for "citizens of the world" how does she figure that? * Staying in luxury hotels with brief interactions with people of other cultures doesn't make a citizen, it barely even makes you a visitor.  These superficialities are not providing any depth of knowledge. * Sitting in a cafeteria daily where children are eating boxed lunches with all different ethnic foods and sharing them and sharing aspects of their culture as they chat together and celebrating different traditions throughout the year is IMHO the way to teach a child about the world and how to live harmoniously as a worldly person.  I don't know what the h3ll she is doing....


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> He's a guy and she was hot. Sooooo...





mkr said:


> I want to think that if Angie wants you, she gets you.  Brad wasn't happy with Jen, he's in love scenes with Miss too hot for anyone to resist, she plays him like a violin.  I would imagine they had a few good years before it went sour.  She was already in to the adopting/working with refugees so how could she not be wonderful? He's probably wondering how the hottest woman on the planet could turn in to a frigid b!tch.



We all know, as a man, God only gave him enough blood to use one head at a time & he obviously was not using the head that houses the brain.


----------



## Oryx816

I read that she had fired the staff and put her brother in charge of the kids.

As for him searching for the right woman....hmmmmm.  Perhaps he should start by looking in the right gender and someone who isn't blood related. [emoji6]


----------



## White Orchid

Hobbsy said:


> I do remember reading once that AJ's mom let her 14 year old boyfriend move in with AJ and gave them the master bedroom.


What???  Where did you read this?


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> I read that she had fired the staff and put her brother in charge of the kids.
> 
> As for him searching for the right woman....hmmmmm.  Perhaps he should start by looking in the right gender and someone who isn't blood related. [emoji6]


Ouch lol.


----------



## White Orchid

Um, so, like, would you be in need of a baby-sitter-cum-personal-assistant who would require live-in lodgings? 



Oryx816 said:


> I consider my child a worldly child.  We are Americans, living in Thailand where she attends a private international school with children from over 30 countries.  She has friends from lots of different countries and she has visited over 20 countries by traveling DURING HER BREAKS!!!  We put our child and her needs and schedule first and we work around that.  We make it work.  My child is respectful, educated, social, speaks several languages and is highly aware of world issues.
> 
> There are many people who raise their children like I do.  We live well but not Jolie Pitt well, so if we can balance normalcy and worldliness, they certainly can too.  I feel this is all pretentiousness on her part that will ultimately have an adverse effect on those children.
> 
> As for "citizens of the world" how does she figure that?  Staying in luxury hotels with brief interactions with people of other cultures doesn't make a citizen, it barely even makes you a visitor.  These superficialities are not providing any depth of knowledge.  Sitting in a cafeteria daily where children are eating boxed lunches with all different ethnic foods and sharing them and sharing aspects of their culture as they chat together and celebrating different traditions throughout the year is IMHO the way to teach a child about the world and how to live harmoniously as a worldly person.  I don't know what the h3ll she is doing....


----------



## Hobbsy

There's more than this article about it, but here's one.
http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/933924


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Um, so, like, would you be in need of a baby-sitter-cum-personal-assistant who would require live-in lodgings?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Sorry, I believe in raising my own child.  I will think of you when I have a personal assistant vacancy or if I move to Australia one day!  [emoji4]


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> Um, so, like, would you be in need of a baby-sitter-cum-personal-assistant who would require live-in lodgings?


She doesn't like you like that.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> Because *it's very important that the right staff gets to raise those kids*. It needs to be decided which staff so they know whether to set rules for the kids or just *let them free-range like a bunch of multilingual chickens*.


Perfect description!!!


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> He's a guy and she was hot. Sooooo...





mkr said:


> I want to think that if Angie wants you, she gets you.  Brad wasn't happy with Jen, he's in love scenes with Miss too hot for anyone to resist, she plays him like a violin.  I would imagine they had a few good years before it went sour.  She was already in to the adopting/working with refugees so how could she not be wonderful? He's probably wondering how the hottest woman on the planet could turn in to a frigid b!tch.





cdtracing said:


> We all know, as a man, God only gave him enough blood to use one head at a time & he obviously was not using the head that houses the brain.


He was probably like...


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> She doesn't like you like that.



Nah, I like to keep her bishiness to myself.  That is not for my child! [emoji38]


----------



## cdtracing

BagBerry13 said:


> He was probably like...



Dead!!!


----------



## vink

Cocolo said:


> Boom.  There it is.  Has that long tongue kiss between the siblings  resurfaced and gone viral?  Inhear Woody and Sun Yi have been very supportive of the Joli/Voights



OMG! (I'm feeling like I'm Janice from Friends right now for saying many of it.) I've never really looked into the photo that much but they're totally into it. It's definitely not a surprise for them both. So, if this is not the prank they both are in for the world to see, I don't know what to call.


----------



## Alexenjie

When they first got together there was only one little boy and he wasn't old enough for school, Maddox was 3. Plus Angie, at least, was claiming (probably later when there were so many more) that only one of them would be working and the other would be home with the kids. I don't think it stayed that way. I still disagree with Angie and the freedom she believes in giving children. I can't imagine not taking such a HUGE issue into counseling long ago. I don't know how a couple could solve such a huge division in how to raise kids, a meeting in the middle would have been better than nothing but it doesn't sound like they ever got close to that.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

White Orchid said:


> What???  Where did you read this?



Angie has talked about it before. It's even on her Wikipedia page.


----------



## mkr

I remember them saying one would work while one was with the kids.  I think once they had more kids and more charity work they got out of control with the spending.  I read that they are doing a lot of movies because they need the money.  No sh!t, 12 houses, 6 kids, 6 nannies, private planes.  Angie needs to forget about free teaching and get a job!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> She doesn't like you like that.


----------



## guccimamma

Hobbsy said:


> I do remember reading once that AJ's mom let her 14 year old boyfriend move in with AJ and gave them the master bedroom.



Jesus Christ,  Almighty.


----------



## Oryx816

Grace123 said:


> I thought I posted a pictures of Angelina with a horse earlier today. Is it gone or am I just blind? If it's been removed, why?



If you posted a pic with a horse I missed it due to time difference, but I do recall a pic of her and a horse that went up for auction years ago....


----------



## Hobbsy

guccimamma said:


> Jesus Christ,  Almighty.


Yeah, and at 16 when she was done with that kid she had an affair with her mom's boyfriend.


----------



## bag-mania

Hobbsy said:


> Yeah, and at 16 when she was done with that kid she had an affair with her mom's boyfriend.



I guess she has never considered any man to be off-limits. If she went after her own mom's boyfriend (and got him) she certainly would not have any qualms about going after a married man like Brad.


----------



## alex9179

sdkitty said:


> hopefully she has explained to them (esp the adopted ones) that they are very privileged and others are not.  Those kids she adopted would have likely grown up very poor.



That's not what you say to your children.  Your kids aren't indebted to you.  You have an obligation to them.

However, I completely disagree with all of the reported parenting by Angie.  I don't know what actually happens, but the hearsay is disturbing.  Kids count on structure and boundaries, with some free time thrown in there.  Are they going to be able to navigate social situations or hold a job even though they "don't feel like it"?  Sheesh.  Way to stack the deck against them with the "there are no rules" crap.  The whole world has a slew of rules and they aren't the same wherever you go.


----------



## vink

lanasyogamama said:


> I think kissing her brother was just an effort to be controversial and maybe get him some publicity.



Controversial indeed. And seriously, what kind of publicity they will get? Or he will get? If this is a PR plan, I think they need to hire a new team.




guccimamma said:


> If Brad didn't want his kids to be "spoiled, elitist, not grounded", he shouldn't have had children with someone who is "spoiled, elitist, not grounded"
> 
> He can't be that dumb



Well, under the glasses of lust or love or optimism or whatever he put on during those time, maybe he was thinking about something else. Or yeah.... maybe he doesn't really think through.


----------



## vink

sdkitty said:


> hopefully she has explained to them (esp the adopted ones) that they are very privileged and others are not.  Those kids she adopted would have likely grown up very poor.



If she put it this way, it also means "Because I adopted you so you don't have to stand with them and because I adopted you, you get to travel the world with me and have these bodyguard and all the convenience life has to offer just like you're having now." which also imply that they owe her their privilege life, which one one hand, it's true. But on another hand, that's not the way you should talk to your adopted kids if you intend to adopt them and raise them like your own kid. 

But to think about it... yeah... if she speak to them like that, she will really be the world to them. Like god and all above who command everything and yeah... she'll completely own them. So, if you wish to raise an army of soldier who will defend you blindly, you should teach your kids that way.


----------



## Grace123

Oryx816 said:


> If you posted a pic with a horse I missed it due to time difference, but I do recall a pic of her and a horse that went up for auction years ago....
> 
> View attachment 3479935



Thanks. Hope yours gets to stay. My post was removed with no explanation.


----------



## Grace123

Hobbsy said:


> I saw it earlier, but now??!!?



Thanks! Least I know I didn't do it in a dream. [emoji23]


----------



## sdkitty

vink said:


> If she put it this way, it also means "Because I adopted you so you don't have to stand with them and because I adopted you, you get to travel the world with me and have these bodyguard and all the convenience life has to offer just like you're having now." which also imply that they owe her their privilege life, which one one hand, it's true. But on another hand, that's not the way you should talk to your adopted kids if you intend to adopt them and raise them like your own kid.
> 
> But to think about it... yeah... if she speak to them like that, she will really be the world to them. Like god and all above who command everything and yeah... she'll completely own them. So, if you wish to raise an army of soldier who will defend you blindly, you should teach your kids that way.


point taken
you're right I guess she shouldn't tell them that but it is true


----------



## daffyduck

They have six kids...3 adopted and 3 biological. I doubt she will win a full custody case on all of their 6 children. I don't see Brad letting that happen. His kids mean everything to him, at least that's how it appears to me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^Ehh, I get the impression that Brad doesn't care that much about anything.


----------



## Singra

mkr said:


> I remember them saying one would work while one was with the kids.  I think once they had more kids and more charity work they got out of control with the spending.  I read that they are doing a lot of movies because they need the money.  No sh!t, 12 houses, 6 kids, 6 nannies, private planes.  Angie needs to forget about free teaching and get a job!


If the movies were mostly as a source of income Pitt could have done so much better, almost all the movies he's done in the last three years still fall under the banner of passion project and weren't run away financial successes, I don't doubt they spend to the moon but they must have investments and various sources of income to supplement their lavish lifestyle.

He was also producing and developing a bunch of movies... same with Jolie. She's directed three movies (and written two of them) in their time together... a normal director is considered prolific if they produce a movie every two years. Then there's all their philanthropic and humanitarian work... I'm not entirely sure the level of their involvement and the time it entails but if you're doing it properly I'm assuming it takes  up significant time.

I would say in the last three years it doesn't seem to me that one parent was working and one was at home... which is still a stressful strategy because when do you make time for each other? 

If you do a quick calculation it's hard to know how they managed their time to accomplish what they say they accomplished... either they were misrepresenting their involvement or they were doing a half assed job or there were parts of their life that were bearing the brunt... maybe all of those is true to different degrees but since they're divorcing I suspect the last Is probably most true.


----------



## White Orchid

I'm currently watching Mr & Mrs Smith on the telly.  Say what you will, but my gosh, she is so easy on the eye.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> I'm currently watching Mr & Mrs Smith on the telly.  Say what you will, but my gosh, she is so easy on the eye.



My husband just watched it the other day and was remarking on how good they both looked.  It's true, they both looked great there.  I didn't care for his woodchuck haircut but overall they looked good.  She also looked great in "The Tourist".


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> My husband just watched it the other day and was remarking on how good they both looked.  It's true, they both looked great there.  I didn't care for his woodchuck haircut but overall they looked good.  She also looked great in "The Tourist".


See, he does nothing for me, in this movie or otherwise.  She, on the other hand, exudes sexuality, albeit a little on the "Ice Queen" side but still sexy, nevertheless.  I thought she looked stunning in The Tourist too.  Come to think of if, they're about the only films I've seen her in, but yes, so attractive.  And she doesn't look so gaunt in the Smith movie.

I don't think either of them are good actors however.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> See, he does nothing for me, in this movie or otherwise.  She, on the other hand, exudes sexuality, albeit a little on the "Ice Queen" side but still sexy, nevertheless.  I thought she looked stunning in The Tourist too.  Come to think of if, they're about the only films I've seen her in, but yes, so attractive.  And she doesn't look so gaunt in the Smith movie.
> 
> I don't think either of them are good actors however.



I met him in person at a Rolling Stones concert ages ago and his skin was terrible in person.  It was a real let down.  I think he has since done something to it.  I feel like he is very hit or miss; sometimes he looks put together and other times he looks like a hobo.  I don't care for the hobo look.

As for acting....I am entertained by her when I need a movie that doesn't require any thought or real attention.  He was in "Meet Joe Black" which is the only movie from which I actually got up and left.  It was unbearable.  Again, in the mindless movie category I enjoy him in the Oceans 11, 12 etc for fun.  I agree with you, I don't turn to these two when I am looking for grand cinematic performances.


----------



## ck2802

White Orchid said:


> I'm currently watching Mr & Mrs Smith on the telly.  Say what you will, but my gosh, she is so easy on the eye.


I'm watching it too & think they both look great in it.  I never liked Angelina, but can appreciate how good she looked.  

I met Brad 3 years ago & he looked sooooo good.  My sister was with me & she was never a fan, but after seeing him in person she finally got what I was drooling about all those years.


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


>


No enema bidet for you WO....


----------



## White Orchid

tweegy said:


> No enema bidet for you WO....


Sucks, cos it was one of my must-haves.  Your loss Oryx


----------



## White Orchid

Oryx816 said:


> I met him in person at a Rolling Stones concert ages ago and his skin was terrible in person.  It was a real let down.  I think he has since done something to it.  I feel like he is very hit or miss; sometimes he looks put together and other times he looks like a hobo.  I don't care for the hobo look.
> 
> As for acting....I am entertained by her when I need a movie that doesn't require any thought or real attention.  He was in "Meet Joe Black" which is the only movie from which I actually got up and left.  It was unbearable.  Again, in the mindless movie category I enjoy him in the Oceans 11, 12 etc for fun.  I agree with you, I don't turn to these two when I am looking for grand cinematic performances.


Meet Joe Black is like The Lake House, lol.  No matter how many times I watch it, I never understand it.  But I still cry in both lol.


----------



## gelbergirl

Oryx816 said:


> I met him in person at a Rolling Stones concert ages ago and his skin was terrible in person.  It was a real let down.  I think he has since done something to it.  I feel like he is very hit or miss; sometimes he looks put together and other times he looks like a hobo.  I don't care for the hobo look.
> 
> As for acting....I am entertained by her when I need a movie that doesn't require any thought or real attention.  He was in "*Meet Joe Black*" which is the only movie from which I actually got up and left.  It was unbearable.  Again, in the mindless movie category I enjoy him in the Oceans 11, 12 etc for fun.  I agree with you, I don't turn to these two when I am looking for grand cinematic performances.



My favorite part of "Meet Joe Black" is when he has the exchange with the sick elderly lady.  I feel it's intense.
Did you see him in "The Big Short"?  You don't even know it's him.
I would love to hear what others here have to say about "By the Sea" !!!.
I love the "Oceans" movies - the fun and wry humor.


----------



## Oryx816

White Orchid said:


> Meet Joe Black is like The Lake House, lol.  No matter how many times I watch it, I never understand it.  But I still cry in both lol.





gelbergirl said:


> My favorite part of "Meet Joe Black" is when he has the exchange with the sick elderly lady.  I feel it's intense.
> Did you see him in "The Big Short"?  You don't even know it's him.
> I would love to hear what others here have to say about "By the Sea" !!!.
> I love the "Oceans" movies - the fun and wry humor.



Maybe I should revisit the "Meet Joe Black" movie.  Maybe it will be like the book Love in the Time of Cholera, which I tried to read several times and hated it, but then one day I pressed past the initial chapters and I fell in love with it.

I did enjoy him in "The Big Short", in fact, I enjoyed the entire movie and everyone was terrific.  Thank you for reminding me, yes, a cerebral movie with Brad Pitt.


----------



## Alexenjie

I watched Mr and Mrs Smith a couple of nights ago. Yes Angie and Brad both looked good but I didn't feel like I watched them fall in love. It wasn't all that sexy except a tiny bit at the beginning. Not that it will matter now but why Angie wanted to show this "special" movie to the kids with mom and dad falling in love skipped right past me. Maybe she won't mind showing the kids mom and dad trying to kill each other ...

I think both Brad and Angie can act. Brad has been very successful as a producer and an actor. Angie moving into writing, producing, directing, but she has really struggled. I don't think she has a future in it unless this next film is a huge hit (which would be a shock). I can't imagine people will keep paying her to make movies that lose money and I doubt she will want to self finance.


----------



## bag-mania

Speaking of _Mr. and Mrs Smith..._

*Angelina Jolie, Brad Pitt Made Out, Passed ’Sexual' Love Notes to Each Other on 'Mr. & Mrs. Smith' Set, Bodyguard Says*

Action on screen — and off! Twelve years ago, costars Angelina Jolie andBrad Pitt did more than just strike up a close friendship on the L.A. set of _Mr. & Mrs. Smith_. The future supercouple made out in their trailers between scenes and passed sexy love notes to each other, their former bodyguard reveals exclusively to _Us Weekly. _Find out more in the video above, and detailed below!

Mark Behar worked with Jolie, 41, and Pitt, 52, while filming the hit comedy in 2004. At the time, of course, the _Allied _star was still married to Jennifer Aniston, whom he had wed in 2000. 

"[Angelina] and Brad were constantly laughing and flirting with each other and acting like two school kids who had the hots for each other, and it was so cute. I caught them several times in each other’s trailers making out," Behar tells _Us_. "I wasn't shocked at all when they got married years later."

The _By the Sea _director and Pitt became intimate in other ways too. When not together, they enlisted Behar to slip notes to one another. "They were sexual in content," he says.

According to Behar, the pair were "both a pleasure" to work with. Jolie was "mostly quiet and kept to herself," but did speak openly to Behar about her relationship with her estranged father, Oscar-winning actor Jon Voight.

"[She talked about] all the love and hate between them," he tells_ Us._ "Like most of us have and go through with either or both of our parents."

After filming wrapped, Pitt and Aniston, 47, announced in January 2005 that they were ending their five-year marriage. Three months later, _Us_ exclusively published a photo of Pitt, Jolie and the actress' son Maddox vacationing in Diani Beach, Kenya. (Jolie was previously married to Billy Bob Thornton from 2000 to 2003.)

And with that now iconic photo, the term Brangelina was born. Pitt and Jolie embarked on a long-term partnership before tying the knot in France, in August 2014. Earlier this month, the _Maleficent _star filed for divorce and requested physical custody of their six children — Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne. She listed the separation date as September 15.

Days later, it was revealed that Pitt was being investigated — by the FBI — for child abuse stemming from an incident on his family's private jet earlier this month. Amid the allegations, an insider told _Us_ that Jolie's inner circle is "running a smear campaign."

Pitt, who was "blindsided" by the divorce filing,canceled a screening of his new film _Voyage of Time_ on Wednesday, September 28. "I'm very grateful to be part of such a fascinating and educational project, but I'm currently focused on my family situation and don't want to distract attention away from this extraordinary film, which I encourage everyone to see," he told _Us_ in a statement.

Jolie, meanwhile, has been holed up in a rented Malibu home with their children and her advisers, Arminka Helic and Chloe Dalton. "Angie says she is going to destroy him," one Jolie friend claimed to _Us._ "If something is broken, she just throws it away."

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...d-notes-on-mr-mrs-smith-set-bodyguard-w442710


----------



## pinkfeet

I think his marriage to Jen was on the way out when he filmed that movie. Was it right to have an affair ? No but who knows what really went on in that marriage .. Or anyone's. I don't believe the whole she stole him bs.


----------



## Swanky

White Orchid said:


> I'm currently watching Mr & Mrs Smith on the telly.  Say what you will, but my gosh, she is so easy on the eye.


I think that was the last time I thought she looked really pretty.
I think she has a beautiful face, but she was heading towards being too thin around that time.

I can only think of Girl Interrupted as a movie I really liked her in.  Gia too I guess.


----------



## Chagall

Just for curiosity does anyone know how tall Brad is. He looks really tall and lanky in photos but I've seen him quoted as being anywhere from 5'9" to 6'1".


----------



## White Orchid

pinkfeet said:


> I think his marriage to Jen was on the way out when he filmed that movie. Was it right to have an affair ? No but who knows what really went on in that marriage .. Or anyone's. I don't believe the whole she stole him bs.


Ultimately none of really know anything.  It's all speculative and conjecture.


----------



## bag-mania

*It's Handled: Angelina Jolie's Divorce Team Is Working with D.C. Fixer Who Inspired Scandal's Olivia Pope*

A heavy-hitting crisis manager for Angelina Jolie's team? It’s handled. 

Jolie's team has retained the help of legendary crisis manager Judy Smith, amid the actress' ongoing divorce with Brad Pitt. 

Multiple sources have confirmed to PEOPLE that Smith, who inspired Kerry Washington's fictional character in the hit TV show _Scandal_, is "consulting" with Jolie's team as she continues to hash out divorce details with Pitt. 

"Judy has been asked to consult with those working with Angelina on divorce negotiations," a source close to the situation tells PEOPLE. "Judy and her firm have a long history of handling issues that have unfortunately garnered too much attention in the public eye, and she knows how to push towards resolutions that are swift and discreet." 

Smith is currently the owner of Smith & Company – one of the most reputable crisis management firms in the United States. The 57-year-old "fixer" has been able to successfully help a slew of high-profile celebrities in the past including Michael Vick, Paula Deen and Monica Lewinsky. 

Her time working as a deputy press secretary in the White House inspired Washington's character Olivia Pope on _Scandal_, on which Smith is also a producer. 

And with the latest addition of Smith, Jolie is quickly creating a powerhouse team in her ongoing split from Pitt. Celebrity divorce attorney Laura Wasser is also representing the actress. 

Brad Pitt also recently upped his legal team with the addition of family law attorney Lance Spiegel.

http://www.people.com/article/angel...-with-judy-smith-inspired-scandal-olivia-pope


----------



## tweegy

Alexenjie said:


> I watched Mr and Mrs Smith a couple of nights ago. Yes Angie and Brad both looked good but I didn't feel like I watched them fall in love. It wasn't all that sexy except a tiny bit at the beginning. Not that it will matter now but why Angie wanted to show this "special" movie to the kids with mom and dad falling in love skipped right past me. Maybe she won't mind showing the kids mom and dad trying to kill each other ...
> 
> I think both Brad and Angie can act. Brad has been very successful as a producer and an actor. Angie moving into writing, producing, directing, but she has really struggled. I don't think she has a future in it unless this next film is a huge hit (which would be a shock). I can't imagine people will keep paying her to make movies that lose money and I doubt she will want to self finance.



Lol "look kids! Come see the movie mommy and daddy fell in love.. Daddy was married but mommy didn't care"





Swanky said:


> I think that was the last time I thought she looked really pretty.
> I think she has a beautiful face, but she was heading towards being too thin around that time.
> 
> I can only think of Girl Interrupted as a movie I really liked her in.  Gia too I guess.


Gurl...I think it was Salt I saw...I couldn't stomach the movie cause she looked ridiculously skinny.. It was scary. And the camera ADDS lbs..So could only imagine how she looked IRL...



bag-mania said:


> *It's Handled: Angelina Jolie's Divorce Team Is Working with D.C. Fixer Who Inspired Scandal's Olivia Pope*
> 
> A heavy-hitting crisis manager for Angelina Jolie's team? It’s handled.
> Jolie's team has retained the help of legendary crisis manager Judy Smith, amid the actress' ongoing divorce with Brad Pitt.
> 
> Multiple sources have confirmed to PEOPLE that Smith, who inspired Kerry Washington's fictional character in the hit TV show _Scandal_, is "consulting" with Jolie's team as she continues to hash out divorce details with Pitt.
> 
> "Judy has been asked to consult with those working with Angelina on divorce negotiations," a source close to the situation tells PEOPLE. "Judy and her firm have a long history of handling issues that have unfortunately garnered too much attention in the public eye, and she knows how to push towards resolutions that are swift and discreet."
> 
> Smith is currently the owner of Smith & Company – one of the most reputable crisis management firms in the United States. The 57-year-old "fixer" has been able to successfully help a slew of high-profile celebrities in the past including Michael Vick, Paula Deen and Monica Lewinsky.
> 
> Her time working as a deputy press secretary in the White House inspired Washington's character Olivia Pope on _Scandal_, on which Smith is also a producer.
> 
> And with the latest addition of Smith, Jolie is quickly creating a powerhouse team in her ongoing split from Pitt. Celebrity divorce attorney Laura Wasser is also representing the actress.
> 
> Brad Pitt also recently upped his legal team with the addition of family law attorney Lance Spiegel.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/angel...-with-judy-smith-inspired-scandal-olivia-pope


----------



## Swanky

What a cluster. . .  I'm embarrassed for them.  Get it together people, you have kids


----------



## Cocolo

Wendy's  guest is saying Angelina  has vowed to destroy Brad.  Why do you steal another woman's husband with promises of home and family, then drag those kids to the most dangerous places in the world,  then decide you want to be the next mother Theresa or Princess Diana then destroy him ?   just walk away.   pfft


----------



## Hobbsy

Swanky said:


> What a cluster. . .  I'm embarrassed for them.  Get it together people, you have kids


Agree 1000%


----------



## BagBerry13

White Orchid said:


> I'm currently watching Mr & Mrs Smith on the telly.  Say what you will, but my gosh, she is so easy on the eye.





Oryx816 said:


> My husband just watched it the other day and was remarking on how good they both looked.  It's true, they both looked great there.  I didn't care for his woodchuck haircut but overall they looked good.  She also looked great in "The Tourist".


Funny! I just watched it yesterday on Netflix too. I wonder how many people went back to watch that film now.


White Orchid said:


> See, he does nothing for me, in this movie or otherwise.  She, on the other hand, exudes sexuality, albeit a little on the "Ice Queen" side but still sexy, nevertheless.  I thought she looked stunning in The Tourist too.  Come to think of if, they're about the only films I've seen her in, but yes, so attractive.  *And she doesn't look so gaunt in the Smith movie.*
> 
> I don't think either of them are good actors however.


I have to totally disagree here. When I was watching it yesterday I thought to myself it's unrealistic. What woman this skinny would be able to hold a machine gun in just one hand? You could clearly see her veins. She was already too skinny and you could see they had to "puff up" her hair because it was too thin. Neither of their acting is that impressing, hers even less than his. I just found it funny how similar the film is to the current situation. Especially when they're sitting with the therapist.


----------



## terebina786

Swanky said:


> What a cluster. . .  I'm embarrassed for them.  Get it together people, you have kids


I was just thinking this exact same thing.  This is getting beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Hobbsy

Cocolo said:


> Wendy's  guest is saying Angelina  has vowed to destroy Brad.  Why do you steal another woman's husband with promises of home and family, then drag those kids to the most dangerous places in the world,  then decide you want to be the next mother Theresa or Princess Diana then destroy him ?   just walk away.   pfft


I don't get why she thinks Brad has to be destroyed?!?! Why can't they just get divorced?!?!


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> I don't get why she thinks Brad has to be destroyed?!?! Why can't they just get divorced?!?!


Because her pride couldn't take it. He has to pay for it.


----------



## bag-mania

Cocolo said:


> Wendy's  guest is saying Angelina  has vowed to destroy Brad.  Why do you steal another woman's husband with promises of home and family, then drag those kids to the most dangerous places in the world,  then decide you want to be the next mother Theresa or Princess Diana then destroy him ?   just walk away.   pfft



My guess is she is reinventing herself and Brad doesn't fit into the narrative she wants for the future. It seems she wants to distance herself from Hollywood and be involved more in her humanitarian efforts. I was initially skeptical about the influence those two women, Baroness Arminka Helic and Chloe Dalton, had on her, but their names keep coming up so now I wonder.

As to why she wants to destroy Brad, maybe he made the mistake of getting in her way. If he disagreed with her plans or prevented her from doing them, he's going down!


----------



## Deco

I know lightning will strike me for this, but I haven't laughed this hard and this frequently in a long time.  Every


bag-mania said:


> My guess is she is reinventing herself and Brad doesn't fit into the narrative she wants for the future. It seems she wants to distance herself from Hollywood and be involved more in her humanitarian efforts. I was initially skeptical about the influence those two women, Baroness Arminka Helic and Chloe Dalton, had on her, but their names keep coming up so now I wonder.
> 
> As to why she wants to destroy Brad, maybe he made the mistake of getting in her way. If he disagreed with her plans or prevented her from doing them, he's going down!


i would think that the scorched earth gonna destroy Brad approach detracts from the new mother Theresa/world diplomat skin she wants to squeeze hereself into. But I'm being rational. My bad.


----------



## cdtracing

Brad better step up his game.  It's going to get brutally ugly real soon.


----------



## bag-mania

Decophile said:


> I think that the scorched earth gonna destroy Brad approach detracts from the new mother Theresa/world diplomat skin she wants to squeeze hereself into. But I'm being rational. My bad.



That's why her legal team is bringing in the famous crisis manager to scrub the mess clean. Within a week we won't be hearing any more of this "destroy Brad" stuff. I expect to see a much more sympathetic Angelina being paraded in the media.


----------



## Chagall

Cocolo said:


> Wendy's  guest is saying Angelina  has vowed to destroy Brad.  Why do you steal another woman's husband with promises of home and family, then drag those kids to the most dangerous places in the world,  then decide you want to be the next mother Theresa or Princess Diana then destroy him ?   just walk away.   pfft


You do this because you are unstable, extremely ambitious and just plain cruel and mean!


----------



## gazoo

The only way she can get full custody is by "destroying" him. That's her goal, as admitted in her public filings in this case, and she's a known control freak, so I'm not shocked to see her acting like this. She's always gone cold on her enemies, be they ex-husbands or her own father. She has the capacity to just cut people out of her life, without thought. This time she will be judged mightily, because children do need their father, especially a father that wants to be there for their children. And the courts feel that way, as anyone that's been divorced with kids has found out.

She legally dropped her own father's name after they became estranged. She's just trying to do the same thing with Brad. But you can't erase a father when you're raising kids.

Her ego is limitless; her actions are just following suit with everything that's always been known about her.

ETA: By The Sea, which I finally saw a few weeks ago, shows her coldness in exquisite fullness. I doubt she was acting all that much in that film, at least not in the first part of it. I quite enjoyed the entire film, once I got through the "what the hell is this about" beginning.


----------



## labelwhore04

Angie has always given me sociopathic vibes. It's not surprising at all the way she's going in on the father of her 6 kids.


----------



## Chagall

Decophile said:


> I know lightning will strike me for this, but I haven't laughed this hard and this frequently in a long time.  Every
> 
> i would think that the scorched earth gonna destroy Brad approach detracts from the new mother Theresa/world diplomat skin she wants to squeeze hereself into. But I'm being rational. My bad.


I laughed so hard at this post. She's so skinny she could squeeze herself into anything lol. I do think the scorched earth approach would distract from her new Saint Angie reinvention.


----------



## josieblime

Swanky said:


> I think that was the last time I thought she looked really pretty.
> I think she has a beautiful face, but she was heading towards being too thin around that time.
> 
> I can only think of Girl Interrupted as a movie I really liked her in.  Gia too I guess.



I thought she was good in Wallace. I think that and Gia are the only things I've seen her in. But I still feel like I've seen too much of her!!


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> *It's Handled: Angelina Jolie's Divorce Team Is Working with D.C. Fixer Who Inspired Scandal's Olivia Pope*
> 
> A heavy-hitting crisis manager for Angelina Jolie's team? It’s handled.
> 
> Jolie's team has retained the help of legendary crisis manager Judy Smith, amid the actress' ongoing divorce with Brad Pitt.
> 
> Multiple sources have confirmed to PEOPLE that Smith, who inspired Kerry Washington's fictional character in the hit TV show _Scandal_, is "consulting" with Jolie's team as she continues to hash out divorce details with Pitt.
> 
> "Judy has been asked to consult with those working with Angelina on divorce negotiations," a source close to the situation tells PEOPLE. "Judy and her firm have a long history of handling issues that have unfortunately garnered too much attention in the public eye, and she knows how to push towards resolutions that are swift and discreet."
> 
> Smith is currently the owner of Smith & Company – one of the most reputable crisis management firms in the United States. The 57-year-old "fixer" has been able to successfully help a slew of high-profile celebrities in the past including Michael Vick, Paula Deen and Monica Lewinsky.
> 
> Her time working as a deputy press secretary in the White House inspired Washington's character Olivia Pope on _Scandal_, on which Smith is also a producer.
> 
> And with the latest addition of Smith, Jolie is quickly creating a powerhouse team in her ongoing split from Pitt. Celebrity divorce attorney Laura Wasser is also representing the actress.
> 
> Brad Pitt also recently upped his legal team with the addition of family law attorney Lance Spiegel.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/angel...-with-judy-smith-inspired-scandal-olivia-pope


Here comes the damage control.  Watch the news,Angie's gonna save kittens at 6.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> The only way she can get full custody is by "destroying" him. That's her goal, as admitted in her public filings in this case, and she's a known control freak, so I'm not shocked to see her acting like this. She's always gone cold on her enemies, be they ex-husbands or her own father. She has the capacity to just cut people out of her life, without thought. This time she will be judged mightily, because children do need their father, especially a father that wants to be there for their children. And the courts feel that way, as anyone that's been divorced with kids has found out.
> 
> She legally dropped her own father's name after they became estranged. She's just trying to do the same thing with Brad. But you can't erase a father when you're raising kids.
> 
> Her ego is limitless; her actions are just following suit with everything that's always been known about her.
> 
> ETA: By The Sea, which I finally saw a few weeks ago, shows her coldness in exquisite fullness. I doubt she was acting all that much in that film, at least not in the first part of it. I quite enjoyed the entire film, once I got through the "what the hell is this about" beginning.


If this subforum reflects the general public, then her plan doesn't seem to be working....people (like me) are actually seeing her more negatively.  She would need to start playing nice with Brad to redeem herself IMO (unless she can get proof that he's a really bad father)


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> If this subforum reflects the general public, then her plan doesn't seem to be working....people (like me) are actually seeing her more negatively.  She would need to start playing nice with Brad to redeem herself IMO (unless she can get proof that he's a really bad father)


If he was a bad father, the relationship would have been over long ago.  I think maybe he was going to leave her and that's a big no no for Angie.  No one leaves Angie kind of thought.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Hobbsy said:


> I don't get why she thinks Brad has to be destroyed?!?! Why can't they just get divorced?!?!



There must be something more than just the way Brad raises the children. When a woman is this angry then he must have done something really, really bad. She was not like this when she divorced her two exes.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Here comes the damage control.  Watch the news,Angie's gonna save kittens at 6.


----------



## bag-mania

*TEMPORARY CUSTODY DEAL STRUCK*
*Drug Testing, Therapy*

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have agreed to a temporary custody deal that was laid down by the L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services, and it involves therapists and random drug testing.

Sources familiar with the situation tell us, DCFS has made its recommendations and Brad and Angelina had 2 options ... agree or fight it out in court. We're told they both agreed with DCFS.

Here are the terms of the temporary agreement:

-- Angelina gets full physical custody of the 6 kids.

-- Brad gets visitation, with strings attached. The initial visit is with a therapist present and the therapist then has the power to either allow Brad subsequent unmonitored visits or insist on being present whenever he's around the kids. 

-- Brad is subject to random drug/alcohol testing. As we reported, Angelina believes Brad has issues with alcohol and weed. Our law enforcement sources say Brad's first test was negative for drugs and alcohol.

-- Brad and Angelina will each submit to individual counseling. In addition, Brad, Angelina and the kids will undergo family counseling together.

We're told Angelina agreed with recommendation because her focus is to "heal" her family and her children.

We're told the agreement will only last for another 3 weeks. At that point DCFS could impose new ground rules or possibly turn the matter over to the courts.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/09/30/brad-and-angelina-divorce-settlement-custody-drug-testing/


----------



## BagBerry13

Ok, I don't get tested as much on drugs as celebrities. Negative means they haven't found any drugs in his blood?


----------



## bag-mania

BagBerry13 said:


> Ok, I don't get tested as much on drugs as celebrities. Negative means they haven't found any drugs in his blood?



Yep, he was clean.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> There must be something more than just the way Brad raises the children. When a woman is this angry then he must have done something really, really bad. She was not like this when she divorced her two exes.


yes, but there were no children involved in the other divorces...custody is the big thing on this one


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> Yep, he was clean.


Okay. This means not even weed because you can find that after weeks in the hair and stuff. So where's she pulling the substance abuse from?


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> If he was a bad father, the relationship would have been over long ago.  I think maybe he was going to leave her and that's a big no no for Angie.  No one leaves Angie kind of thought.


I guess time will tell....if brad has fallen in love with someone else, and continues to see her, it will come out
Funny, the Dolly Parton song Jolene just came on the radio and I thought you could substitute "Jolie" for Jolene in that song back when they did Mr. & Mrs Smith.....they were striking together, it almost seemed like fate


----------



## Hobbsy

BagBerry13 said:


> Because her pride couldn't take it. He has to pay for it.


Then she's a liar when she says it's for the kids!


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> Then she's a liar when she says it's for the kids!


----------



## bag-mania

BagBerry13 said:


> Okay. This means not even weed because you can find that after weeks in the hair and stuff. So where's she pulling the substance abuse from?



It was alcohol that was the factor in the incident. Nobody seems to dispute that he was drunk on the plane. That would have already been out of his system by the time the test was given. He may smoke weed occasionally so she threw that accusation in to make her custody case stronger.


----------



## tweegy

wonder if brad swallowed a brick of charcoal to get that negative test from the weed lol


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> wonder if brad swallowed a brick of charcoal to get that negative test from the weed lol


He admitted to smoking frequently if I remember correctly. He must have stopped cold turkey on the tarmac after their infamous last plane ride.


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> He admitted to smoking frequently if I remember correctly. He must have stopped cold turkey on the tarmac after their infamous last plane ride.


But even then they could still find it. I think in hair roots in can be found until 3 months after the fact.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They are probably doing a simple cursory urine test which are less sensitive. I'm sure they aren't plucking his hair or drawing his blood.


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> wonder if brad swallowed a brick of charcoal to get that negative test from the weed lol





Chagall said:


> He admitted to smoking frequently if I remember correctly. He must have stopped cold turkey on the tarmac after their infamous last plane ride.



He was tested within a few days of the divorce filing. I'm no expert but I don't think the body can metabolize pot that quickly. It would show up in the urine or blood for at least a few weeks.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> yes, but there were no children involved in the other divorces...custody is the big thing on this one



The custody is important for Angie is exactly why I believe Brad has done something awful.


----------



## gazoo

I don't want to copy the whole article as it's so long, but here's a decent read on her and the situation:
https://www.buzzfeed.com/annehelenp...-live-angelina?utm_term=.pkjX5mG9Q#.aaxkQEpzq


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> The custody is important for Angie is exactly why I believe Brad has done something awful.



Awful for Angie or awful to the kids? Angie didn't grow up in a conventional family. She considers some behavior to be acceptable that the rest of us would reject (Hello, brother James!) 

What would it take for Angie to think he's gone too far?


----------



## Singra

Quick question: how did they get a hold of that info? Is it a matter of public record in California? I'm thinking it isn't. I know TMZ has sources in courthouses, law firms etc and pays well but that seems like a lot of info in a case you'd think would have tightened up its security by now... especially with children involved.

Sheesh... the more people know your problems the worse they get.


----------



## Singra

Also... isn't her brother gay? I thought I read that a while back.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> But even then they could still find it. I think in hair roots in can be found until 3 months after the fact.


If you google 'Brad Pitts battle with MJ-a history' he was using his man cave in his airstream trailer often for smoking weed and drinking as recently as April 2015. That's just over a year ago so it's unlikely he changed in a year. Did they do all the tests on him or just the blood work I wonder.


----------



## Chagall

If he smoked regularly in the past but is testing clean now why would AJ choose now to deem him an unfit parent? See the whole thing doesn't hold water! She obviously must have an alter motive unrelated to his suitability to parent.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> If he smoked regularly in the past but is testing clean now why would AJ choose now to deem him an unfit parent? See the whole thing doesn't hold water! She obviously must have an alter motive unrelated to his suitability to parent.


If she puts it out there people will believe it.  Not everyone but some.


----------



## Hobbsy

I believe she's slightly skewed.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Awful for Angie or awful to the kids? Angie didn't grow up in a conventional family. She considers some behavior to be acceptable that the rest of us would reject (Hello, brother James!)
> 
> What would it take for Angie to think he's gone too far?



I don't know to whom it's awful, but if Angie only wanted to divorce him because she wants to get a higher position in the UN/UNHCR or politics, she wouldn't throw him under the bus. If she was really as calculating as we keep saying she is, she would do it in a smoother way, a way that would not put her in a negative light, a way that would not make people criticize her actions.


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> I believe she's slightly skewed.


Um she stole her own mom's boyfriend.  She's immensely skewed.


----------



## bag-mania

dangerouscurves said:


> I don't know to whom it's awful, but if Angie only wanted to divorce him because she wants to get a higher position in the UN/UNHCR or politics, she wouldn't throw him under the bus. If she was really as calculating as we keep saying she is, she would do it in a smoother way, a way that would not put her in a negative light, a way that would not make people criticize her actions.



Could it be as simple as she's sick of him and doesn't want to deal with him anymore? Sharing custody/visitation for six kids means he is going to be actively in her life for many years to come, the same as any ex. Gaining sole custody cuts down on her interaction with Brad. And if she wanted to move the whole flock to England, for example, it's more likely she could do it without his interference.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> I believe she's slightly skewed.


Just slightly?


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> The custody is important for Angie is exactly why I believe Brad has done something awful.


or, as some here have speculated, she's furious at him for something and wants revenge......


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> or, as some here have speculated, she's furious at him for something and wants revenge......


I doubt it has anything to do with anything but revenge. Probably, as many have speculated, another woman.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

bag-mania said:


> Could it be as simple as she's sick of him and doesn't want to deal with him anymore? Sharing custody/visitation for six kids means he is going to be actively in her life for many years to come, the same as any ex. Gaining sole custody cuts down on her interaction with Brad. And if she wanted to move the whole flock to England, for example, it's more likely she could do it without his interference.



I think it could be as simple as this. And if the kids are used to traveling with their mom and Brad doesn't do much caretaking to begin with they wouldn't notice or care if they only visited him occasionally.


----------



## guccimamma

dangerouscurves said:


> The custody is important for Angie is exactly why I believe Brad has done something awful.



i tend to think she wants to raise the kids "her way" and just wants him out of the picture entirely,  and is throwing anything at the wall that sticks.   maybe he is leaning toward a more structured education as they get older? who knows.


----------



## Deco

I can't wrap my brain around separating children from their dad or mom.  I know this happens aaaaaall the time.  If that weren't a factor, I too would absolutely want full custody and control and never have anything to do with an ex that I'm furious with for whatever reason.  But unless that reason was child abuse or negligence/unreliability that would endanger my child, I cannot imagine taking a child away from a parent when they love each other so much.  That's just demented, and so selfish and uncaring about the ultimate wellbeing of the child that it brings into question the custody-demanding parent's fitness.


----------



## Chagall

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I think it could be as simple as this. And if the kids are used to traveling with their mom and Brad doesn't do much caretaking to begin with they wouldn't notice or care if they only visited him occasionally.


It could be that simple, or she's ambitious and wants him out of the way. She seems awfully angry though. It brings to mind that old saying "hell hath no fury like a woman scorned".


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Would CPS suggest Brad gets drug tested if there wasn't something there to back it up? Or do they suggest it to appease the mother and Brad does it to show he doesn't have a problem? She getting what she asked for at least temporarily.


----------



## mkr

ForeverYoung87 said:


> Would CPS suggest Brad gets drug tested if there wasn't something there to back it up? Or do they suggest it to appease the mother and Brad does it to show he doesn't have a problem? She getting what she asked for at least temporarily.


I think they do get what they asked for temporarily, mainly for the sake of the children's safety.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

In a perfect world the parents would love and care for their kids equally and the kids would love their parents and want to spend time with them equally, but that is unfortunately often not the case, particularly if things have broken down so badly that the parents are divorcing and fighting over custody. I think in a lot of custody arrangements the kid ends up spending more time with one of the parents (usually the father) than they ever would have if the couple had stayed married. Which could turn out to be a good thing or a bad thing depending on circumstances. It might force the other parent to wake up and give the kids a chance to bond with them or it could make the kids miserable being away from the parent that usually takes care of them and being stuck with a parent who doesn't care for them adequately. And even if both parents are great parents and the kids want to spend time with both of them, it can be very difficult for kids to split time between two separate homes for a variety of reasons. Sometimes having a more permanent home with one parent and visitation with the other is in the children's best interest.


----------



## BagBerry13

Hobbsy said:


> I believe she's slightly skewed.





mkr said:


> Um she stole her own mom's boyfriend.  She's immensely skewed.





Chagall said:


> Just slightly?


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> Could it be as simple as she's sick of him and doesn't want to deal with him anymore? Sharing custody/visitation for six kids means he is going to be actively in her life for many years to come, the same as any ex. Gaining sole custody cuts down on her interaction with Brad. And if she wanted to move the whole flock to England, for example, it's more likely she could do it without his interference.



Angie has been working for the UN long before she met Brad, in my opinion of that's the case, she wouldn't have had married him two years ago, let alone having had three (technically 2) children with him.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> or, as some here have speculated, she's furious at him for something and wants revenge......



You'd only want revenge for something awful, right?


----------



## BagBerry13

dangerouscurves said:


> Angie has been working for the UN long before she met Brad, in my opinion of that's the case, she wouldn't have had married him two years ago, let alone having had three (technically 2) children with him.


What does the UN have to do with her being sick of Brad? And also I think they only married because the kids pressured them.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> Also... isn't her brother gay? I thought I read that a while back.



Supposedly he isn't, at least he hasn't come out. He was dating a woman for awhile a few years ago. Don't know what happened there, maybe Angie didn't want to share him.


----------



## sdkitty

from Huffington Post:

Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have reportedly come to a temporary divorce agreement for the next three weeks only 10 days after the actress filed for divorce,TMZ reports. 

According to the media outlet, the LA County Department of Children and Family Services (DCFS) recommended that the couple either strike a deal or take their grievances to court in what would surely be a publicity circus. 

The agreement reportedly places the couple’s six children in the full physical custody of Jolie per her request in the initial filing, with Pitt granted temporary visitation rights. However, according to TMZ, Pitt can only reportedly visit his children with a therapist present until he or she deems the actor fit to parent without supervision. 

He is also reportedly mandated to participate in random drug tests, although TMZ notes his screening from his first test came back negative.

In the meantime, both Jolie and Pitt as well as their children will participate in family counseling until the DCFS chooses to impose further regulations or let the court decide what happens next. 

Jolie, for one is reportedly happy with the deal and is concentrating on helping “heal” her family. 

_The Huffington Post has reached out to the DCFS and Pitt’s and Jolie’s representatives and will update the post accordingly. _


*Also on HuffPost*

Brad Pitt And Angelina Jolie: Their Romance In PicturesSuggest a correction


----------



## Hobbsy

sdkitty said:


> from Huffington Post:
> 
> Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie have reportedly come to a temporary divorce agreement for the next three weeks only 10 days after the actress filed for divorce,TMZ reports.
> 
> According to the media outlet, the LA County Department of Children and Family Services (DCFS) recommended that the couple either strike a deal or take their grievances to court in what would surely be a publicity circus.
> 
> The agreement reportedly places the couple’s six children in the full physical custody of Jolie per her request in the initial filing, with Pitt granted temporary visitation rights. However, according to TMZ, Pitt can only reportedly visit his children with a therapist present until he or she deems the actor fit to parent without supervision.
> 
> He is also reportedly mandated to participate in random drug tests, although TMZ notes his screening from his first test came back negative.
> 
> In the meantime, both Jolie and Pitt as well as their children will participate in family counseling until the DCFS chooses to impose further regulations or let the court decide what happens next.
> 
> Jolie, for one is reportedly happy with the deal and is concentrating on helping “heal” her family.
> 
> _The Huffington Post has reached out to the DCFS and Pitt’s and Jolie’s representatives and will update the post accordingly. _
> 
> 
> *Also on HuffPost*
> 
> Brad Pitt And Angelina Jolie: Their Romance In PicturesSuggest a correction


I think Jolie is concentrating on Jolie.


----------



## bag-princess

but.................




> We’re told the agreement will only last for another 3 weeks. At that point DCFS could impose new ground rules or possibly turn the matter over to the courts.




https://www.yahoo.com/celebrity/brad-pitt-and-angelina-jolie-strike-temporary-174832623.html


----------



## mkr

Hobbsy said:


> I think Jolie is concentrating on Jolie.


She got what she wanted for now.  I'm sure Brad knows some awful things about her and she about him.  I think he will have trouble divulging her issues, where Angie will be like, "HE GOT WEED HE GOT WEED!"
.


----------



## guccimamma

they are divorcing in california?

 her global children live in france they were married in france, and she runs to california to file for divorce.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ They're American. They have a California marriage license. They just had the ceremony in France.


----------



## Hobbsy

mkr said:


> She got what she wanted for now.  I'm sure Brad knows some awful things about her and she about him.  I think he will have trouble divulging her issues, where Angie will be like, "HE GOT WEED HE GOT WEED!"
> .


[emoji23][emoji23] I hope those kids aren't lost in all this. I think they should all go live with Grandma and grandpa Pitt in Missouri and get a real upbringing.  Some of these good Midwestern ethics will do em some good!!


----------



## BridesdeGala

CA is still a community property state, right?  My understanding is this is why the "injured" party files in CA.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I am the only one that doesn't buy the TMZ story?
I will await an independent confirmation (no, the huff post doesn't count, as they are citing TMZ as their source).
To me, this is how PR works...put out the story and your narrative is what people remember.

If they reached an agreement, it is likely there is a NDA in place meaning neither can comment directly. The 'sources' will go back and forth. We know Ms.Wasser loves to use TMZ.

The Marijuana issue is complicated in CA.
First, there is no way it would have cleared his system yet. It is likely he has a medical card, which would mean it is his legal prescribed med; they can not punish him for testing positive.

CA is a no fault dissolution state, meaning there is no 'injured party'.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I'm just glad that they ALL have to have some therapy, because it's clear that they ALL need it!


----------



## mkr

Brad may very well have quit drugs all together a while ago.  It's hard to beat a drug test isn't it?


----------



## cdtracing

I'm glad they're all getting therapy but therapy only helps if the person is open to the process & willing to examine their lives & choices that brought them to therapy in the first place.


----------



## mkr

Angie has had plenty of therapy.  She probably knows how to work it.


----------



## slowlikehoney

cdtracing said:


> I'm glad they're all getting therapy but therapy only helps if the person is open to the process & willing to examine their lives & choices that brought them to therapy in the first place.





mkr said:


> Angie has had plenty of therapy.  She probably knows how to work it.



Time will tell...
If she cares about those kids at all she will hopefully do the real work. 
IF...


----------



## sdkitty

twinkle.tink said:


> I am the only one that doesn't buy the TMZ story?
> I will await an independent confirmation (no, the huff post doesn't count, as they are citing TMZ as their source).
> To me, this is how PR works...put out the story and your narrative is what people remember.
> 
> If they reached an agreement, it is likely there is a NDA in place meaning neither can comment directly. The 'sources' will go back and forth. We know Ms.Wasser loves to use TMZ.
> 
> The Marijuana issue is complicated in CA.
> First, there is no way it would have cleared his system yet. It is likely he has a medical card, which would mean it is his legal prescribed med; they can not punish him for testing positive.
> 
> CA is a no fault dissolution state, meaning there is no 'injured party'.


I know a lot of people don't like TMZ but they get a lot of accurate info out first


----------



## chowlover2

tweegy said:


> wonder if brad swallowed a brick of charcoal to get that negative test from the weed lol


I worked with a guy who drank a bottle of vinegar before a drug test, he smoked weed daily. He passed, don't know how he got the vinegar down though...


----------



## TC1

There are a lot of agents you can buy to beat a drug test. TestPure is just one brand...my ex husband used them quite often.


----------



## Chagall

twinkle.tink said:


> I am the only one that doesn't buy the TMZ story?
> I will await an independent confirmation (no, the huff post doesn't count, as they are citing TMZ as their source).
> To me, this is how PR works...put out the story and your narrative is what people remember.
> 
> If they reached an agreement, it is likely there is a NDA in place meaning neither can comment directly. The 'sources' will go back and forth. We know Ms.Wasser loves to use TMZ.
> 
> The Marijuana issue is complicated in CA.
> First, there is no way it would have cleared his system yet. It is likely he has a medical card, which would mean it is his legal prescribed med; they can not punish him for testing positive.
> 
> CA is a no fault dissolution state, meaning there is no 'injured party'.


I don't know much about MJ in the States but if he has a medical card saying it is a medically prescribed drug what would be the point of testing him for it. If it's medicine then he's allowed to take it so it can't be used against him.


----------



## alex9179

Chagall said:


> I don't know much about MJ in the States but if he has a medical card saying it is a medically prescribed drug what would be the point of testing him for it. If it's medicine then he's allowed to take it so it can't be used against him.



They screen for a variety of substances.  Just because one is the focus of an accusation doesn't mean that the department isn't going to cover their bases.
If he hasn't colored his hair, they may do a hair sample later.  Especially if the case worker has suspicions.  They can choose to use other sources like saliva, urine, and blood.


----------



## Chagall

alex9179 said:


> They screen for a variety of substances.  Just because one is the focus of an accusation doesn't mean that the department isn't going to cover their bases.
> If he hasn't colored his hair, they may do a hair sample later.  Especially if the case worker has suspicions.  They can choose to use other sources like saliva, urine, and blood.


Ok thanks. I wonder how extensive their testing was.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Chagall said:


> I don't know much about MJ in the States but if he has a medical card saying it is a medically prescribed drug what would be the point of testing him for it. If it's medicine then he's allowed to take it so it can't be used against him.


Exactly, that is one reason why I question the veracity of the report.



alex9179 said:


> They screen for a_* variety of substances*_.  Just because one is the focus of an accusation doesn't mean that the department isn't going to cover their bases.
> If he hasn't colored his hair, they may do a hair sample later.  Especially if the case worker has suspicions.  They can choose to use other sources like saliva, urine, and blood.


This could well be the case, but somehow I don't see Brad doing anything more than pot. 
Seeing that he is a legal resident of CA, there would be no reason not to get a Medical Marijuana card.


----------



## alex9179

Well, we can have an opinion but it's not based on facts.  We have no idea what he was _actually_ using, if anything, lately.

Doesn't matter.  DFPS drug screens parents/guardians if they believe that it's warranted during a case.  Counseling is a given, too.  Nothing is happening that wouldn't happen in an average case on the department's end.  I'm a little surprised about _that_ even though I think they should be treated as any other family under investigation.


----------



## Singra

In one sense they're not like everyone else with child services because how many people have details of their report leaked to the world? I would not be happy with that... and if anyone in the Pitt or Jolie camp had a hand in leaking it... shame on them.




sdkitty said:


> I know a lot of people don't like TMZ but they get a lot of accurate info out first


Yeah I tend to find TMZ is more accurate than most especially when they're reporting on court docs. There was a profile in the New Yorker a while back on Harvey Levin...  http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/02/22/inside-harvey-levins-tmz/amp
... it's a facinating read.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Singra said:


> In one sense they're not like everyone else with child services because how many people have details of their report leaked to the world? I would not be happy with that... and if anyone in the Pitt or Jolie camp had a hand in leaking it... shame on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I tend to find TMZ is more accurate than most especially when they're reporting on court docs. There was a profile in the New Yorker a while back on Harvey Levin...  http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/02/22/inside-harvey-levins-tmz/amp
> ... it's a facinating read.



But...there has not been actual verification of any investigation. It wasn't listed in the court docs.  Child services said they would not even comment if there was or wasn't an investigation, as they never make public statements.
TMZ also said, LAPD was investigating, which they came out and said was false. Then TMZ said the FBI was investigating and they came out and said that was false.
Nobody has gone on record to comment...
It's all 'sources'.

I do believe Child Services was called, but I don't necessarily believe the last report as that does match with standard procedure. Child Services would never advise a couple to make an agreement, they would make their own determination regardless of the parties wishes.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Did she end things with Billy Bob or did he end it with her? Whichever it was, wasn't it because he didn't want to be a dad to Maddox?
The way I remember it is Brad and Angie were in a room with Maddox and Maddox called Brad dad. That's when they realized they could be together, should be together, or make it work. After that all I ever heard was what a great father he was from Angie.
I don't care if you are a celebrity or not, if I wanted to have rules and boundaries, and my partner didn't - it would be a huge problem. I can't remember where I read this but they were saying that the kids were not well behaved and weren't disciplined by Angie. Obviously I don't know, but haven't we all seen kids in public that touch what they shouldn't, don't behave while out to dinner, and have melt downs. No one wants to be around those kids! If it's true, and I sure don't know if it is, how awful to say I will let my kids "find themselves", do what they feel is right, and set no boundaries. Why if that is some of what she thought it meant to be a good mom, did she even bother to be a mom??!!! I can't wrap my brain around the idea of having not 1 kid but 6 and say -do what you want. It's not fair to society and it sure isn't fair to those kids!!!!
I don't have clue if Brad did more than raise the children in a way that she strongly disagreed with, but at least where the kids are concerned Angie wants as much control over the kids as she can get. So that she can let them raise themselves the way they see fit. Of all the things she's done or not done- this irks me the most by far. It's beyond me that a parent is not wanting to be with her partner because he has rules and boundaries! What in the world does she think those kids will do when they are teenagers or adults and they realize that they can't do whatever they want, whenever they want?
That's how her mom raised her. She had a guy live with her in her mom's house when she was a minor! Is that what she wants for her daughters? I am floored that she thinks that worked out well for her!!!!!


----------



## Deco

^yeah, I'm with you.  The divorce and the actors themselves don't interest me.  This story got my attention because of the child abuse angle, and then got weirder as I learned about Angie's parenting style, assuming what's been said is true.  A parent will always love their child.  That's why it's called unconditional love. But the parent's job is also to raise a child others will love. That takes work.


----------



## Singra

twinkle.tink said:


> But...there has not been actual verification of any investigation. It wasn't listed in the court docs.  Child services said they would not even comment if there was or wasn't an investigation, as they never make public statements.
> TMZ also said, LAPD was investigating, which they came out and said was false. Then TMZ said the FBI was investigating and they came out and said that was false.
> Nobody has gone on record to comment...
> It's all 'sources'.
> 
> I do believe Child Services was called, but I don't necessarily believe the last report as that does match with standard procedure. Child Services would never advise a couple to make an agreement, they would make their own determination regardless of the parties wishes.


I didn't say TMZ was 100% accurate I said they were more accurate than most... which isn't saying a lot. They may have got the LAPD thing wrong but overall it's looking like they were mostly correct and a no comment from child services is not a confirmation that there isn't an investigation... it just means they're  being responsible and everyone should f**k off.

If other outlets are reporting the story from TMZ I like to think they've done at least some checking.... look how quickly the Hollywood reporter slammed the LAPD angle... which doesn't mean that it's 100% correct, it just means there's a strong chance the broad strokes are true.

If there was absolutely nothing to the allegations I feel strongly they would have issued firm denials of an investigation by now. The "sources" commenting on the story are finessing the story for both sides so I wouldn't be surprised if they're coming from either camp. I don't think they're coming out of thin air.

It's hard not to think this could have been dealt with better. Paltrow for all her silly conscious uncoupling actually did a good job of separating from her spouse... I don't know that it gets the credit it deserves.


----------



## Singra

Decophile said:


> ^yeah, I'm with you.  The divorce and the actors themselves don't interest me.  This story got my attention because of the child abuse angle, and then got weirder as I learned about Angie's parenting style, assuming what's been said is true.  A parent will always love their child.  That's why it's called unconditional love. But the parent's job is also to raise a child others will love. That takes work.


Actually I'm the opposite... I'm not that interested in the details of whatever happened in one incident, I'm more interested in how they got to this point.

If they were being honest in their interviews and both were loving caring partners I'd love to know how it all unraveled because this is something that happens to most of us at some point in situations of varying severity.

Neither party seems like they're bad people, they may be impulsive, emotional, volatile, selective (they are actors) but I tend to think both of them are willing to work for the best outcome... eventually.


----------



## tweegy

peppermintpatty said:


> Did she end things with Billy Bob or did he end it with her? Whichever it was, wasn't it because he didn't want to be a dad to Maddox?
> The way I remember it is Brad and Angie were in a room with Maddox and Maddox called Brad dad. That's when they realized they could be together, should be together, or make it work. After that all I ever heard was what a great father he was from Angie.
> I don't care if you are a celebrity or not, if I wanted to have rules and boundaries, and my partner didn't - it would be a huge problem. I can't remember where I read this but they were saying that the kids were not well behaved and weren't disciplined by Angie. Obviously I don't know, but haven't we all seen kids in public that touch what they shouldn't, don't behave while out to dinner, and have melt downs. No one wants to be around those kids! If it's true, and I sure don't know if it is, how awful to say I will let my kids "find themselves", do what they feel is right, and set no boundaries. Why if that is some of what she thought it meant to be a good mom, did she even bother to be a mom??!!! I can't wrap my brain around the idea of having not 1 kid but 6 and say -do what you want. It's not fair to society and it sure isn't fair to those kids!!!!
> I don't have clue if Brad did more than raise the children in a way that she strongly disagreed with, but at least where the kids are concerned Angie wants as much control over the kids as she can get. So that she can let them raise themselves the way they see fit. Of all the things she's done or not done- this irks me the most by far. It's beyond me that a parent is not wanting to be with her partner because he has rules and boundaries! What in the world does she think those kids will do when they are teenagers or adults and they realize that they can't do whatever they want, whenever they want?
> That's how her mom raised her. She had a guy live with her in her mom's house when she was a minor! Is that what she wants for her daughters? I am floored that she thinks that worked out well for her!!!!!


Angie could have told Maddox to call Brad Dad...Some women are loco...


----------



## peppermintpatty

I agree- on both counts...


----------



## Deco

Singra said:


> Actually I'm the opposite... I'm not that interested in the details of whatever happened in one incident, I'm more interested in how they got to this point.
> 
> If they were being honest in their interviews and both were loving caring partners I'd love to know how it all unraveled because this is something that happens to most of us at some point in situations of varying severity.
> 
> Neither party seems like they're bad people, they may be impulsive, emotional, volatile, selective (they are actors) but I tend to think both of them are willing to work for the best outcome... eventually.


Not all that opposite.  No one thinks this is about one incident.  We're interested in the same thing, the process, the backstory, but just baited by different aspects of the unraveling. All divorces are an unraveling, but they're not all interesting.  See how much traffic Naomi and Liev's thread is getting, even though they are probably individually and as a couple more liked.   Something unusual has to happen to make the unraveling noteworthy, at least to me.  I wouldn't have followed the johnny/amber divorce if it weren't for the abuse.   Allegations of cheating, incompatibilities emerging or becoming intolerable, sex addiction, substance abuse, gambling/financial ruin, boredom, newness wearing off... they don't interest me.  My general misanthropy (from which children are immune) predisposes me to not care what two adults, strangers to me, do to each other, unless there's something unusual.   If Angie had filed for divorce because Brad is a common serial cheater, douche extraordinaire, and stoner from hell who doesn't fit Angie's career ambitions, I'd have said, yeah tell me something I don't know, nothing to see here, moving along.  But the children have been made front and center in a jolting way.  The image of Brad being an abusive parent is surprising to me. It doesn't fit his awe-shucks goofy, harmless man-ditz image.  What also interests me is whether acts to protect the children are truly that or the opposite.  The answers to these involve looking and analyzing the same backstory, the unraveling.

Now here's a marriage related topic that will always interest me: how people stay together.  The ones that beat the odds.  I'm in the extreme (repugnant to civilized society) minority and for sure lightning will strike me for this, but I have a very cynical view of marriage, and have never been married.  I'm drawn to and interested in the success stories because I'd rather not be cynical about marriage.

In the process, I've been richly rewarded by this thread.  Not only have I laughed my head off with alarming frequency (hangs head in shame), and I swear it had nothing to do with schandenfreude, but literally my life will soon change because of this thread.  It led me to discover the handheld bidet!  I have White Orchid to thank for that.


----------



## alex9179

The advanced toilet seats are awesome, too.  Toto,  Inax, and Brondell, etc should be standard.  I'm sure Brad, with his interest in building, installed them in their homes.  If he hasn't, then he needs to add it to his "new and improved me" plan.  You just need an electrical outlet for the heated spray and dryer options.  There's a very simple one by Luxe Bidet that hooks up to the water outlet, with no heat, that we have until we renovate our master bathroom.  I can see that being an easy addition to their older properties.  My comfort height toilet and advanced seat are in the garage, waiting!


----------



## Alexenjie

I think both Brad and Angie wanted the report that was released yesterday put out to the public. It makes Angie look like a civilized person who can met Brad half way and Brad begins to look sober and responsible. I know the suggestions only last for 3 weeks and then things could change. It seems like a lot of counseling with Brad and Angie both having to go by themselves as well as the family going all together. It seems like they could all use a lot of counseling but it requires all of them to remain in close proximity to each other and I don't know how long that will realistically last. I would be surprised if Brad and Angie don't have packed calendars at all times. I don't think they are usually in the same country much less the same hemisphere but who knows? Hopefully both will sacrifice their careers for awhile and put the needs of the kids first.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> In one sense they're not like everyone else with child services because how many people have details of their report leaked to the world? I would not be happy with that... and if anyone in the Pitt or Jolie camp had a hand in leaking it... shame on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I tend to find TMZ is more accurate than most especially when they're reporting on court docs. There was a profile in the New Yorker a while back on Harvey Levin...  http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2016/02/22/inside-harvey-levins-tmz/amp
> ... it's a facinating read.


Interesting article on Harvey Levine.  We sometimes watch TMZ live on TV and I wonder if those young people on that show are real "reporters" or actors hired just for the TV show.  I'm guessing the latter as they seem very relaxed with him.  With the way he was portrayed in that article, I wouldn't think his employees would dare to make fun of him as these young people do.


----------



## White Orchid

Aww... 

Totally off topic but you're one of my favourite members here.  I like your posts so much I often save them just to reflect on them later lol.  You know how, like when you're reading a book and you come across a great quote or sentence and you highlight it, I do that with your posts, but instead screenshot them.  It's like you're my favourite bish 

Maybe you're my new girl crush, now that Angelina Jolie has kinda fallen from grace?  Notice what I did there Coboltblu 


Decophile said:


> Not all that opposite.  No one thinks this is about one incident.  We're interested in the same thing, the process, the backstory, but just baited by different aspects of the unraveling. All divorces are an unraveling, but they're not all interesting.  See how much traffic Naomi and Liev's thread is getting, even though they are probably individually and as a couple more liked.   Something unusual has to happen to make the unraveling noteworthy, at least to me.  I wouldn't have followed the johnny/amber divorce if it weren't for the abuse.   Allegations of cheating, incompatibilities emerging or becoming intolerable, sex addiction, substance abuse, gambling/financial ruin, boredom, newness wearing off... they don't interest me.  My general misanthropy (from which children are immune) predisposes me to not care what two adults, strangers to me, do to each other, unless there's something unusual.   If Angie had filed for divorce because Brad is a common serial cheater, douche extraordinaire, and stoner from hell who doesn't fit Angie's career ambitions, I'd have said, yeah tell me something I don't know, nothing to see here, moving along.  But the children have been made front and center in a jolting way.  The image of Brad being an abusive parent is surprising to me. It doesn't fit his awe-shucks goofy, harmless man-ditz image.  What also interests me is whether acts to protect the children are truly that or the opposite.  The answers to these involve looking and analyzing the same backstory, the unraveling.
> 
> Now here's a marriage related topic that will always interest me: how people stay together.  The ones that beat the odds.  I'm in the extreme (repugnant to civilized society) minority and for sure lightning will strike me for this, but I have a very cynical view of marriage, and have never been married.  I'm drawn to and interested in the success stories because I'd rather not be cynical about marriage.
> 
> In the process, I've been richly rewarded by this thread.  Not only have I laughed my head off with alarming frequency (hangs head in shame), and I swear it had nothing to do with schandenfreude, but literally my life will soon change because of this thread.  It led me to discover the handheld bidet!  I have White Orchid to thank for that.


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> Interesting article on Harvey Levine.  We sometimes watch TMZ live on TV and I wonder if those young people on that show are real "reporters" or actors hired just for the TV show.  I'm guessing the latter as they seem very relaxed with him.  With the way he was portrayed in that article, I wouldn't think his employees would dare to make fun of him as these young people do.


Harvey annoys the heck out of me but he is somewhat entertaining.  I miss Max, the surfer. I liked his self-deprecating humour and he was very easy on the eye too.

Angelina Jolie


----------



## Singra

Decophile said:


> Not all that opposite.  No one thinks this is about one incident.  We're interested in the same thing, the process, the backstory, but just baited by different aspects of the unraveling. All divorces are an unraveling, but they're not all interesting.  See how much traffic Naomi and Liev's thread is getting, even though they are probably individually and as a couple more liked.   Something unusual has to happen to make the unraveling noteworthy, at least to me.  I wouldn't have followed the johnny/amber divorce if it weren't for the abuse.   Allegations of cheating, incompatibilities emerging or becoming intolerable, sex addiction, substance abuse, gambling/financial ruin, boredom, newness wearing off... they don't interest me.  My general misanthropy (from which children are immune) predisposes me to not care what two adults, strangers to me, do to each other, unless there's something unusual.   If Angie had filed for divorce because Brad is a common serial cheater, douche extraordinaire, and stoner from hell who doesn't fit Angie's career ambitions, I'd have said, yeah tell me something I don't know, nothing to see here, moving along.  But the children have been made front and center in a jolting way.  The image of Brad being an abusive parent is surprising to me. It doesn't fit his awe-shucks goofy, harmless man-ditz image.  What also interests me is whether acts to protect the children are truly that or the opposite.  The answers to these involve looking and analyzing the same backstory, the unraveling.
> 
> Now here's a marriage related topic that will always interest me: how people stay together.  The ones that beat the odds.  I'm in the extreme (repugnant to civilized society) minority and for sure lightning will strike me for this, but I have a very cynical view of marriage, and have never been married.  I'm drawn to and interested in the success stories because I'd rather not be cynical about marriage.
> 
> In the process, I've been richly rewarded by this thread.  Not only have I laughed my head off with alarming frequency (hangs head in shame), and I swear it had nothing to do with schandenfreude, but literally my life will soon change because of this thread.  It led me to discover the handheld bidet!  I have White Orchid to thank for that.


Great post, I agree with so much of what you said.

Apologies for the phrasing of  "one incident" it was a douche-y move, what I meant is that when it comes to this particular couple the thing I'm most interested in is their projected/marketed image because I have always felt that no matter how their relationship ended that image and the underlying philosophies were probably going to be part of the reason they split.

I'm also dying to know how they spin off from one another and establish themselves in their next iteration more than I'm interested in knowing how the current situation resolves itself... although the two things are obviously linked.

I want to be clear that I don't think they aren't real people with real feelings and lives. On a human level this is a very tragic story with serious consequences, I'm just more curious in how committed they will still be to their world views and to what comes after.

There's a phrase that Jolie used in one of her old interviews that I've heard repeated by four other high profile movie actors/actresses... she said something along the lines "I still don't know what I'm capable of" which was in reference to the possible future of her career. I once heard Ryan gosling say almost the exact same thing at one time in his career when he was campaigning for Darfur and talking about directing etc.... he like most other actors eventually backtrack on this idea and settle into their life as a movie star with its luxuries and limitations. I get that once a person finds themselves in a position of insane disproportionate attention you want to make more of their life but if they don't and they live out their lives in cushy privledge I won't hold a grudge against them (well maybe a little bit) they aren't doing anything that most of us wouldn't do in their position.

There are very few who actively and rigorously continue to move up the self actualising pyramid. I'm curious to see what happens to those ideas when they encounter an obstacle that forces a possible reassessment of their trajectory. 

Maybe I am projecting a lot into what may not be there. They are real people and life is always more chaotic... they may not actually be the masterminds of their image, who knows.


----------



## Deco

White Orchid said:


> Aww...
> 
> Totally off topic but you're one of my favourite members here.  I like your posts so much I often save them just to reflect on them later lol.  You know how, like when you're reading a book and you come across a great quote or sentence and you highlight it, I do that with your posts, but instead screenshot them.  It's like you're my favourite bish
> 
> Maybe you're my new girl crush, now that Angelina Jolie has kinda fallen from grace?  Notice what I did there Coboltblu


Who doesn't want to wake up to a post like this?  You are one of my favorites too.  
This would have made Angie's day, were it directed at her.


----------



## imgg

It would be funny if Brad and Jen got back together and she became the kids stepmom.


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> Great post, I agree with so much of what you said.
> 
> Apologies for the phrasing of  "one incident" it was a douche-y move, what I meant is that when it comes to this particular couple the thing I'm most interested in is their projected/marketed image because I have always felt that no matter how their relationship ended that image and the underlying philosophies were probably going to be part of the reason they split.
> 
> I'm also dying to know how they spin off from one another and establish themselves in their next iteration more than I'm interested in knowing how the current situation resolves itself... although the two things are obviously linked.
> 
> I want to be clear that I don't think they aren't real people with real feelings and lives. On a human level this is a very tragic story with serious consequences, I'm just more curious in how committed they will still be to their world views and to what comes after.
> 
> There's a phrase that Jolie used in one of her old interviews that I've heard repeated by four other high profile movie actors/actresses... she said something along the lines "I still don't know what I'm capable of" which was in reference to the possible future of her career. I once heard Ryan gosling say almost the exact same thing at one time in his career when he was campaigning for Darfur and talking about directing etc.... he like most other actors eventually backtrack on this idea and settle into their life as a movie star with its luxuries and limitations. I get that once a person finds themselves in a position of insane disproportionate attention you want to make more of their life but if they don't and they live out their lives in cushy privledge I won't hold a grudge against them (well maybe a little bit) they aren't doing anything that most of us wouldn't do in their position.
> 
> There are very few who actively and rigorously continue to move up the self actualising pyramid. I'm curious to see what happens to those ideas when they encounter an obstacle that forces a possible reassessment of their trajectory.
> 
> Maybe I am projecting a lot into what may not be there. They are real people and life is always more chaotic... they may not actually be the masterminds of their image, who knows.


I follow certain celebs, strictly for how their navigate the game and use their PR to their benefit.

They complain the photographer on the street is scum, but the photographer who takes their discreetly naked photos for fashion magazine covers, comes into their home to showcase their estates for AD and their babies for People magazine is a professional.  So, they use what they want for their own gain.

I love how a photographer miraculously finds Blake Lively or Jen Aniston showing off their engagement rings, just so. In New Mexico! Paps hanging out in New Mexico! The celebs refuse to acknowledge their own role in the game. Hypocrites.

AJ was brilliant at manoeuvring out of the mess after she and Brad got together.  With no hired PR person.  She did it all herself.

AJ went balls out, throwing Brad off guard with the divorce announcement and therefore scrambling. She's not being subtle and she could be. She's been one step ahead of him from the get go. _I don't agree with how she's going about this,_ but I find it fascinating.

She has already moved on.  She wants to be in London doing humanitarian work for the House of Lords. She's done with Hollywood for the most part, she's done with her French estate and she's done with Brad. When she moves on, there seems to be no stopping her.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I follow certain celebs, strictly for how their navigate the game and use their PR to their benefit.
> 
> They complain the photographer on the street is scum, but the photographer who takes their discreetly naked photos for fashion magazine covers, comes into their home to showcase their estates for AD and their babies for People magazine is a professional.  So, they use what they want for their own gain.
> 
> I love how a photographer miraculously finds Blake Lively or Jen Aniston showing off their engagement rings, just so. In New Mexico! Paps hanging out in New Mexico! The celebs refuse to acknowledge their own role in the game. Hypocrites.
> 
> AJ was brilliant at manoeuvring out of the mess after she and Brad got together.  With no hired PR person.  She did it all herself.
> 
> AJ went balls out, throwing Brad off guard with the divorce announcement and therefore scrambling. She's not being subtle and she could be. She's been one step ahead of him from the get go. _I don't agree with how she's going about this,_ but I find it fascinating.
> 
> She has already moved on.  She wants to be in London doing humanitarian work for the House of Lords. She's done with Hollywood for the most part, she's done with her French estate and she's done with Brad. When she moves on, there seems to be no stopping her.


Seems very very cold


----------



## Deco

Singra said:


> Great post, I agree with so much of what you said.
> 
> Apologies for the phrasing of  "one incident" it was a douche-y move, what I meant is that when it comes to this particular couple the thing I'm most interested in is their projected/marketed image because I have always felt that no matter how their relationship ended that image and the underlying philosophies were probably going to be part of the reason they split.
> 
> I'm also dying to know how they spin off from one another and establish themselves in their next iteration more than I'm interested in knowing how the current situation resolves itself... although the two things are obviously linked.
> 
> I want to be clear that I don't think they aren't real people with real feelings and lives. On a human level this is a very tragic story with serious consequences, I'm just more curious in how committed they will still be to their world views and to what comes after.
> 
> There's a phrase that Jolie used in one of her old interviews that I've heard repeated by four other high profile movie actors/actresses... she said something along the lines "I still don't know what I'm capable of" which was in reference to the possible future of her career. I once heard Ryan gosling say almost the exact same thing at one time in his career when he was campaigning for Darfur and talking about directing etc.... he like most other actors eventually backtrack on this idea and settle into their life as a movie star with its luxuries and limitations. I get that once a person finds themselves in a position of insane disproportionate attention you want to make more of their life but if they don't and they live out their lives in cushy privledge I won't hold a grudge against them (well maybe a little bit) they aren't doing anything that most of us wouldn't do in their position.
> 
> There are very few who actively and rigorously continue to move up the self actualising pyramid. I'm curious to see what happens to those ideas when they encounter an obstacle that forces a possible reassessment of their trajectory.
> 
> Maybe I am projecting a lot into what may not be there. They are real people and life is always more chaotic... they may not actually be the masterminds of their image, who knows.


For the record, your comment didn't strike me as douchey.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> Seems very very cold


Yes, an interesting side to her we haven't really seen.


----------



## Swanky

I'm not convinced she's doing it or has done it all herself.  I also don't buy Blake Lively not having help w/ her styling like she claims.


----------



## Hobbsy

sdkitty said:


> Seems very very cold


I think she is. Very, very cold.


----------



## lallybelle

I'm no Pitt fangirl and I like Angie well enough, but yeah she planned this. She had the rental house all ready, had child services called. She just was able to use the incident on the plane to get it moving. I have no doubt Brad isn't an angel and she had her own reasons, but abusive to the kids??? Nah.  All of a sudden he's abusive and she stayed with him all this time? The woman who goes around the world being an advocate let her husband abuse her own children? Nope. As Jayne1 said, she got the jump on him big time. Now all he can do is just comply with all the conditions and hope that it proves he's fit and he doesn't lose his kids or his reputation completely.


----------



## sdkitty

lallybelle said:


> I'm no Pitt fangirl and I like Angie well enough, but yeah she planned this. She had the rental house all ready, had child services called. She just was able to use the incident on the plane to get it moving. I have no doubt Brad isn't an angel and she had her own reasons, but abusive to the kids??? Nah.  All of a sudden he's abusive and she stayed with him all this time? The woman who goes around the world being an advocate let her husband abuse her own children? Nope. As Jayne1 said, she got the jump on him big time. Now all he can do is just comply with all the conditions and hope that it proves he's fit and he doesn't lose his kids or his reputation completely.


agree....it's not like she was a battered woman who needed to sneak out to a shelter in the middle of the night.  IDK how much she cares about public opinion or if she's just focused on winning her case, but she's losing in the court of public opinion I think


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Aww...
> 
> Totally off topic but you're one of my favourite members here.  I like your posts so much I often save them just to reflect on them later lol.  You know how, like when you're reading a book and you come across a great quote or sentence and you highlight it, I do that with your posts, but instead screenshot them.  It's like you're my favourite bish
> 
> Maybe you're my new girl crush, now that Angelina Jolie has kinda fallen from grace?  Notice what I did there Coboltblu


Oh wow [emoji22] I thought I was the only one WO... cant believe you brad Pitt me ...(see what I did there CB)




Jayne1 said:


> Yes, an interesting side to her we haven't really seen.


Uuuh I wouldn't say we haven't seen this side before... infact we've seen it a bit


----------



## BagBerry13

Swanky said:


> I'm not convinced she's doing it or has done it all herself.  *I also don't buy Blake Lively not having help w/ her styling like she claims.*


Well, given how she dresses I'd buy she's dressing herself.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> I follow certain celebs, strictly for how their navigate the game and use their PR to their benefit.
> 
> They complain the photographer on the street is scum, but the photographer who takes their discreetly naked photos for fashion magazine covers, comes into their home to showcase their estates for AD and their babies for People magazine is a professional.  So, they use what they want for their own gain.
> 
> I love how a photographer miraculously finds Blake Lively or Jen Aniston showing off their engagement rings, just so. In New Mexico! Paps hanging out in New Mexico! The celebs refuse to acknowledge their own role in the game. Hypocrites.
> 
> AJ was brilliant at manoeuvring out of the mess after she and Brad got together.  With no hired PR person.  She did it all herself.
> 
> AJ went balls out, throwing Brad off guard with the divorce announcement and therefore scrambling. She's not being subtle and she could be. She's been one step ahead of him from the get go. _I don't agree with how she's going about this,_ but I find it fascinating.
> 
> She has already moved on.  She wants to be in London doing humanitarian work for the House of Lords. She's done with Hollywood for the most part, she's done with her French estate and she's done with Brad. When she moves on, there seems to be no stopping her.


Funny how we get ZERO info on what's going on with her except this.  Is that part of her damage control?  She can't be evil, she's spending her time educating others for free.  What a humanitarian. Or not?


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> Funny how we get ZERO info on what's going on with her except this.  Is that part of her damage control?  She can't be evil, she's spending her time educating others for free.  What a humanitarian. Or not?


We do know lots of things. It's been written about for a while, but it's not interesting or sexy news, like an affair or spousal abuse, so the blogs and tabloids don't cover it.

We know that she's moving to London. We know that she works very closely with Lady Helic, who was recently admitted to the House of Lords. We know that AJ established a charity called Jolie Pitt Dalton Helic, known as JPDH. We know that she is set to join the faculty of the London School of Economics as a visiting professor next year.

That's her passion now.  Brad isn't part of it, for whatever reason.  My thinking is he didn't want to give up Hollywood and she wants a clean break.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> We do know lots of things. It's been written about for a while, but it's not interesting or sexy news, like an affair or spousal abuse, so the blogs and tabloids don't cover it.
> 
> We know that she's moving to London. We know that she works very closely with Lady Helic, who was recently admitted to the House of Lords. We know that AJ established a charity called Jolie Pitt Dalton Helic, known as JPDH. We know that she is set to join the faculty of the London School of Economics as a visiting professor next year.
> 
> That's her passion now.  Brad isn't part of it, for whatever reason.  My thinking is he didn't want to give up Hollywood and she wants a clean break.


that's all fine and good but if she gives up Hollywood, then she reduces her income to spousal/child support?


----------



## mkr

I think she has a couple movie deals she still has to star in. I don't think you can get out of a movie deal without a huge lawsuit.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I think she has a couple movie deals she still has to star in. I don't think you can get out of a movie deal without a huge lawsuit.


and if she was willing to live a simpler life with those kids, she could do a lot with the proceeds from sale of all their real estate


----------



## cdtracing

Jayne1 said:


> We do know lots of things. It's been written about for a while, but it's not interesting or sexy news, like an affair or spousal abuse, so the blogs and tabloids don't cover it.
> 
> We know that she's moving to London. We know that she works very closely with Lady Helic, who was recently admitted to the House of Lords. We know that AJ established a charity called Jolie* Pitt *Dalton Helic, known as JPDH. We know that she is set to join the faculty of the London School of Economics as a visiting professor next year.
> 
> That's her passion now.  Brad isn't part of it, for whatever reason.  My thinking is he didn't want to give up Hollywood and she wants a clean break.



If she's wanting a clean break, is she going to remove Pitt's name from her established charity???


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> If she's wanting a clean break, is she going to remove Pitt's name from her established charity???


if it's both of theirs, I don't think she could arbitrarily remove his name....would have to get him to agree or sue him.  but if it would mean they have to work together, he might be willing to resign or give up rights


----------



## Chagall

In view of how ambitious, ruthless and self aggrandizing she is, I guess we should be glad that she still wants the kids. She tends to get bored with things and completely wash her hands of them.


----------



## Hobbsy

Chagall said:


> In view of how ambitious, ruthless and self aggrandizing she is, I guess we should be glad that she still wants the kids. She tends to get bored with things and completely wash her hands of them.


Even if she wins custody it doesn't make her a good parent.


----------



## Chagall

Hobbsy said:


> Even if she wins custody it doesn't make her a good parent.


I'm still not sure why she wants full (temporary or not temporary custody) it seems to me she will be far too busy to be a good parent to them. I don't have any confidence in her parenting ability no matter how much help she has.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> I think she has a couple movie deals she still has to star in. I don't think you can get out of a movie deal without a huge lawsuit.


Yes, a Disney sequel. I think she purposely signed on for that for the huge paycheque, which she will need.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> and if she was willing to live a simpler life with those kids, she could do a lot with the proceeds from sale of all their real estate


That estate in the south of France (with the successful winery business) is worth a fortune, but apparently Brad won't sell… so he'll buy her out, perhaps.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> In view of how ambitious, ruthless and self aggrandizing she is, I guess we should be glad that she still wants the kids. She tends to get bored with things and completely wash her hands of them.


But I think she wants them simply to stick it to Brad.  And have total control.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> But I think she wants them simply to stick it to Brad.  And have total control.


Agreed! I don't think it can be attributed to concern for the kids, but I guess people in this thread have covered all that before. We should be glad she wants the kids. Some mothers walk away from their children in a divorce and the father gets custody. She has walked away from a lot in her life so she is capable of it. Also as people have pointed out, she appears to be very cold and can cut people out easily. I suppose she dosen't want to lose her Mother Earth image and it wouldn't look good for the 'Saint Angie' reincarnation.


----------



## Aminamina

cdtracing said:


> If she's wanting a clean break, is she going to remove Pitt's name from her established charity???


When was this charity est.? I mean, at that time she surely thought Brangelina is forever, KWIM? Whatever happen to lead it blowing all up - that I'd love to learn


----------



## bag-mania

Chagall said:


> In view of how ambitious, ruthless and self aggrandizing she is, I guess we should be glad that she still wants the kids. She tends to get bored with things and completely wash her hands of them.



Joan Crawford wanted kids too. She adopted five. We know how that turned out. Wanting lots of kids is no indication of how good a parent you are.


----------



## dangerouscurves

BagBerry13 said:


> Well, given how she dresses I'd buy she's dressing herself.



[emoji23] This I agree!


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> Joan Crawford wanted kids too. She adopted five. We know how that turned out. Wanting lots of kids is no indication of how good a parent you are.


I could see her getting that way.  Especially if she spends all her days with 6 kids and no Brad.


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I could see her getting that way.  Especially if she spends all her days with 6 kids and no Brad.





bag-mania said:


> Joan Crawford wanted kids too. She adopted five. We know how that turned out. Wanting lots of kids is no indication of how good a parent you are.


Soon she will be screaming at them about wire hangers.


----------



## White Orchid

Oh, no, no, no doll, you're still my no.1!  We go way back, no?  

Like that time when you went AWOL for a while, I put up posters of you everywhere, saying "Have you seen this bish?  Reward offered." promise 


tweegy said:


> Oh wow [emoji22] I thought I was the only one WO... cant believe you brad Pitt me ...(see what I did there CB)
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuh I wouldn't say we haven't seen this side before... infact we've seen it a bit


----------



## Chagall

tweegy said:


> Oh wow [emoji22] I thought I was the only one WO... cant believe you brad Pitt me ...(see what I did there CB)
> 
> 
> 
> Uuuh I wouldn't say we haven't seen this side before... infact we've seen it a bit


After three divorces and her treatment of her father (who admittedly is a little out there) and her treatment of Jenn Aniston- yea we've seen this side of Angie before.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I hate to say it but it seems like she used those kids for validation. I'll adopt kids and tell everybody they can speak six languages and take them to visit war zones with me and I'll travel to Namibia to give birth (who the heck travels to Namibia to give birth unless you want to call attention to yourself and how supposedly important you are that it's too much of a scene to give birth in your own country with the better health system) and look at what a modern worldly concerned mother I am!


----------



## tweegy

White Orchid said:


> Oh, no, no, no doll, you're still my no.1!  We go way back, no?
> 
> Like that time when you went AWOL for a while, I put up posters of you everywhere, saying "Have you seen this bish?  Reward offered." promise


Aww doll!


----------



## Oryx816

Chagall said:


> Soon she will be screaming at them about wire hangers.



Well, but have to agree with Joan Crawford....I hate wire hangers!  I hate the plastic ones too.  

Do you think Angelina likes wire hangers?


----------



## Alexenjie

sdkitty said:


> and if she was willing to live a simpler life with those kids, she could do a lot with the proceeds from sale of all their real estate



Most of the real estate is in Brad's name or both of their names (Brad 7, Angie 2, Together 3, Total 12 properties). I have no idea what anything is worth. I don't think Angie can afford to just quit Hollywood and not look back, not unless she finds a billionaire for husband #4. None of this divorce publicity is going to help her look good for her work with charities. I doubt she has any desire to enter the dirty and hard work of politics.


----------



## Chagall

Oryx816 said:


> Well, but have to agree with Joan Crawford....I hate wire hangers!  I hate the plastic ones too.
> 
> Do you think Angelina likes wire hangers?


I agree on not liking plastic or wire hangers. I'd like to think that if I woke one of my kids up in the  middle of the night (like Joan did) I would have something with just a bit more substance to yell at her for and I hope Angie would too.


----------



## ManilaMama

Chagall said:


> I agree on not liking plastic or wire hangers. I'd like to think that if I woke one of my kids up in the  middle of the night (like Joan did) I would have something with just a bit more substance to yell at her for and I hope Angie would too.



In theory I don't like plastic or wire hangers. But in reality we use a lot of them in our closets because replacing them ALL with the proper wooden or fabric covered ones require home re-financing. Lol. 

Ironically it's more fun talking about hangers than the Brangelina divorce right now!


----------



## mkr

I HATE the wire hangers covered in that plastic-ey foam from the drycleaners.  You can't get your clothes off them.


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> I HATE the wire hangers covered in that plastic-ey foam from the drycleaners.  You can't get your clothes off them.



I don't even get those from my dry cleaners! I get plastic ones unless I spend premium and go to the dry cleaners at the lobby of the Shangrila hotel over here.


----------



## Chagall

ManilaMama said:


> In theory I don't like plastic or wire hangers. But in reality we use a lot of them in our closets because replacing them ALL with the proper wooden or fabric covered ones require home re-financing. Lol.
> 
> Ironically it's more fun talking about hangers than the Brangelina divorce right now!


I agree really good quality padded hangers cost a fortune but the clothes hang much better on them. Maybe now we have sadly moved on from discussing toilets, we could discuss at great length the advantages of various hangers, while frequently alluding to Angie and Brad of course.


----------



## mkr

I hate any hanger with the hook for spaghetti straps on TOP of the hanger.  I have ripped a few things in a hurry.  


Chagall said:


> I agree on not liking plastic or wire hangers. I'd like to think that if I woke one of my kids up in the  middle of the night (like Joan did) I would have something with just a bit more substance to yell at her for and I hope Angie would too.


I thought you were going to say you would have something with a bit more substance to beat her with


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> I hate any hanger with the hook for spaghetti straps on TOP of the hanger.  I have ripped a few things in a hurry.
> 
> I thought you were going to say you would have something with a bit more substance to beat her with


Haha well maybe Angie would.


----------



## ManilaMama

mkr said:


> I hate any hanger with the hook for spaghetti straps on TOP of the hanger.  I have ripped a few things in a hurry.



Oh yes!!! I hate those!! RIP my lace blouse!


----------



## Chagall

I hate wire hangers with the foam on them because if you are in a hurry and try to pull a piece of clothing off it sticks. Oh, and I'm sure the clothes would stick to the hanger for Angie also.


----------



## mkr

We're getting really good at this staying on topic thing


----------



## Chagall

mkr said:


> We're getting really good at this staying on topic thing


Would Angie agree with you?


----------



## mkr

Angie doesn't have hangers at all.  She has an assistant to hold her clothes until she's ready to wear them.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Angie doesn't have hangers at all.  She has an assistant to hold her clothes until she's ready to wear them.


Again, very cost intensive. She needs to cut back on those expenses if she wants to provide for six kids and live in London. London is an expensive city.


----------



## mkr

BagBerry13 said:


> Again, very cost intensive. She needs to cut back on those expenses if she wants to provide for six kids and live in London. London is an expensive city.


Just temporarily.  6 kids worth of child support?  She may never have to work again.


----------



## BagBerry13

mkr said:


> Just temporarily.  6 kids worth of child support?  She may never have to work again.


What exactly is she working on now? Apart from her image as Saint Angie?


----------



## Chagall

Proman Kascade puts out an excellent hanger. Ask Brad.


----------



## bag-mania

BagBerry13 said:


> What exactly is she working on now? Apart from her image as Saint Angie?



She's going to do Maleficent 2. Like Johnny Depp, she's going to go for the easy Disney money for not much effort route.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Angelina was born to play Maleficent.


----------



## BagBerry13

bag-mania said:


> She's going to do Maleficent 2. Like Johnny Depp, she's going to go for the easy Disney money for not much effort route.


I haven't even seen the first one but okay. Go on with your bad self, Angie!


----------



## bag-mania

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Angelina was born to play Maleficent.



So true. From the incredible cheekbones to the cold, vengeful attitude.


----------



## vink

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Angelina was born to play Maleficent.



She even resembles that character drawn years before her time.


----------



## slowlikehoney

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Angelina was born to play Maleficent.





bag-mania said:


> So true. From the incredible cheekbones to the cold, vengeful attitude.





vink said:


> She even resembles that character drawn years before her time.



I have to admit I really enjoyed her in that movie. And it's a really cute movie, too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

It's not my fave Disney movie but I can't say I've ever seen a Disney movie that wasn't great.


----------



## Jayne1

slowlikehoney said:


> I have to admit I really enjoyed her in that movie. And it's a really cute movie, too.


Whenever it's on TV and it's on a lot, I stop to watch! It was a nicer movie than I thought it would be.


----------



## twinkle.tink

ManilaMama said:


> I don't even get those from my dry cleaners! I get plastic ones unless I spend premium and go to the dry cleaners at the lobby of the Shangrila hotel over here.



Oh! You're making me hungry...love their peking duck!


----------



## peppermintpatty

She is cold as ice! She is completely ahead of the game. Brad- someone should have warned you, be careful what you wish for. I have a feeling after all the strong show of affection, her saying he was all man, that he could get her to talk like no one else could- of course she shared that talking happened in the bathtub, and let's not forget that he is an amazing father!!! For years she seemed almost submissive to him. She talked about him when interviewed quite a bit, you would hear about the very special and meaningful gifts she would get him. I think at one point she was genuinely in love with him. I think she would have had to have been to have his child when she was really most interested in adopting.

I think she liked to have the sexiest man alive, I think she didn't care if she ended a marriage. I have never been able to understand how she operates the way she does when it is the very thing she despises about her dad- so weird!!!!
 I think for whatever reason she is over it. I still would bet that a good share of it is the kids. When they are little you might argue about bedtime or if they are eating the meal you fix. Teenage years are a whole different kettle of fish. I can see do what ever you want on one end and strict on the other end having one big huge hot mess on their hands, and lot's of fighting!!!!

He is looking bad from the allegations of alcohol, weed, and alleged abuse. To me she look's worse. We have seen far too many couples split with the kids genuinely the top priority. Hard, ok impossible to believe Angie is putting her kids first.

She seem's like she's out for an all out war! She just hired 2 more lawyers and idk an image consultant- not sure what this chick's title is. Angie needs her-definitely!!!! There is very little out there about Brad. I am no fan of his- but he appears to be a dad who loves his kids. So I do hope he is getting his sht together. I don't get a read from what is being said that he seems broken hearted about Angie, so I hope he really does all he can to get/keep all of his parental rights.

Jen would be out of her mind to go back to Brad. I don't see him going back, I don't see her going back, and I think Jen and Justin are a good fit. I hope the day comes when we can talk about Brad and not talk about Jen. Does anyone else remember a movie Angie did with Antonio Banderas and his partner, Melanie Griffith went to the shooting location and stayed there the whole time. Sad- but probably a smart move! Jen would have needed to do that during Mr. and Mrs. Smith. That way Brad wouldn't have been able to bond so much with Maddox and Angie 

I hope all of the men out there, and women are watching Angie and taking notes. They might want to think twice before they swim with that shark!!!!! Her face is still beautiful, but it is gaunt. Her body is so fragile looking, I can't imagine anyone lusting after that!!!! Maybe with the split she will be happier and put a few pounds on. I agree with who ever said when she is done- that's it. She is finished!!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> We're getting really good at this staying on topic thing


I know right.  But how come it's only me stuckeded in the corner huh?


----------



## cdtracing

I wonder if the alleged "Kim Kartrashian held hostage at gunpoint in Paris" is a PR trick to get attention back on her & off the Brangelina divorce...


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> I could see her getting that way.  Especially if she spends all her days with 6 kids and no Brad.



Well my father died when I was 16, I had/have 3 younger sisters and 2 younger brothers (I'm the eldest) and my mom was a house wife with no job but we were fine. First year was hard but things got easier. The good thing is, my mom didn't have to travel the world for humanitarian work and had no films to make.


----------



## dangerouscurves

peppermintpatty said:


> She is cold as ice! She is completely ahead of the game. Brad- someone should have warned you, be careful what you wish for. I have a feeling after all the strong show of affection, her saying he was all man, that he could get her to talk like no one else could- of course she shared that talking happened in the bathtub, and let's not forget that he is an amazing father!!! For years she seemed almost submissive to him. She talked about him when interviewed quite a bit, you would hear about the very special and meaningful gifts she would get him. I think at one point she was genuinely in love with him. I think she would have had to have been to have his child when she was really most interested in adopting.
> 
> I think she liked to have the sexiest man alive, I think she didn't care if she ended a marriage. I have never been able to understand how she operates the way she does when it is the very thing she despises about her dad- so weird!!!!
> I think for whatever reason she is over it. I still would bet that a good share of it is the kids. When they are little you might argue about bedtime or if they are eating the meal you fix. Teenage years are a whole different kettle of fish. I can see do what ever you want on one end and strict on the other end having one big huge hot mess on their hands, and lot's of fighting!!!!
> 
> He is looking bad from the allegations of alcohol, weed, and alleged abuse. To me she look's worse. We have seen far too many couples split with the kids genuinely the top priority. Hard, ok impossible to believe Angie is putting her kids first.
> 
> She seem's like she's out for an all out war! She just hired 2 more lawyers and idk an image consultant- not sure what this chick's title is. Angie needs her-definitely!!!! There is very little out there about Brad. I am no fan of his- but he appears to be a dad who loves his kids. So I do hope he is getting his sht together. I don't get a read from what is being said that he seems broken hearted about Angie, so I hope he really does all he can to get/keep all of his parental rights.
> 
> Jen would be out of her mind to go back to Brad. I don't see him going back, I don't see her going back, and I think Jen and Justin are a good fit. I hope the day comes when we can talk about Brad and not talk about Jen. Does anyone else remember a movie Angie did with Antonio Banderas and his partner, Melanie Griffith went to the shooting location and stayed there the whole time. Sad- but probably a smart move! Jen would have needed to do that during Mr. and Mrs. Smith. That way Brad wouldn't have been able to bond so much with Maddox and Angie
> 
> I hope all of the men out there, and women are watching Angie and taking notes. They might want to think twice before they swim with that shark!!!!! Her face is still beautiful, but it is gaunt. Her body is so fragile looking, I can't imagine anyone lusting after that!!!! Maybe with the split she will be happier and put a few pounds on. I agree with who ever said when she is done- that's it. She is finished!!!!!



You can't prevent your partner from cheating on you. If he wants to chat he'll find a way.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if the alleged "Kim Kartrashian held hostage at gunpoint in Paris" is a PR trick to get attention back on her & off the Brangelina divorce...


I think that's the general concensus.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if the alleged "Kim Kartrashian held hostage at gunpoint in Paris" is a PR trick to get attention back on her & off the Brangelina divorce...


I guess it didn't work cause I didn't even hear about it


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> We're getting really good at this staying on topic thing


We're like 'stay on topic ninjas' now!!


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Angie doesn't have hangers at all.  She has an assistant to hold her clothes until she's ready to wear them.


----------



## vink

slowlikehoney said:


> I have to admit I really enjoyed her in that movie. And it's a really cute movie, too.



It's ok to enjoy the movie, dear.  I haven't watched it yet, so, I can't really comment. But she does look like Maleficent in the cartoon version of sleeping beauty.


----------



## vink

cdtracing said:


> I wonder if the alleged "Kim Kartrashian held hostage at gunpoint in Paris" is a PR trick to get attention back on her & off the Brangelina divorce...



I don't know much about the details of that, but if it's a PR ploy, that's very low. An insurance scam, who knows? But it sounds scary. Not a surprise though coz she broadcast everything. It's not hard for a conman to rob you successfully with all the details you provided them. But it's scary and frightful. No one should be a victim of that.

Added: I hope neither AJ or Brad get robbed especially when there're kids around.


----------



## slowlikehoney

vink said:


> It's ok to enjoy the movie, dear.  I haven't watched it yet, so, I can't really comment. But she does look like Maleficent in the cartoon version of sleeping beauty.



She really owned that part, too. But it wasn't just Angie. The movie was very well done all around. Cinematography, graphics, set, costume design etc. I was really impressed.


----------



## vink

slowlikehoney said:


> She really owned that part, too. But it wasn't just Angie. The movie was very well done all around. Cinematography, graphics, set, costume design etc. I was really impressed.



Um... maybe I'll check it out.


----------



## mkr

slowlikehoney said:


> She really owned that part, too. But it wasn't just Angie. The movie was very well done all around. Cinematography, graphics, set, costume design etc. I was really impressed.


I never saw the movie before but it was on the other night and I saw part of it, it looks worth watching the whole thing.

Honestly I think the only movie I ever saw of Angie's is Tomb Raider.  I don't remember it as a remarkable performance.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I saw The Tourist. I think she was pretty much playing herself.


----------



## Oryx816

mkr said:


> I never saw the movie before but it was on the other night and I saw part of it, it looks worth watching the whole thing.
> 
> Honestly I think the only movie I ever saw of Angie's is Tomb Raider.  I don't remember it as a remarkable performance.





CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I saw The Tourist. I think she was pretty much playing herself.



I feel like most of her roles are just her playing a facet of herself.  They aren't a stretch for her at all.


----------



## mkr

Was Mr. and Mrs. Smith good?  It was on too the other night.  I swear there were 4 Angie movies on at the same time.


----------



## chowlover2

It seems to be an Angie bonanza of films this week. By the Sea is on HBO this week, looking forward to seeing it. The only film I can say I loved of hers was Gia. I felt she deserved ll the awards for that one.


----------



## carlo12377

mkr said:


> Was Mr. and Mrs. Smith good?  It was on too the other night.  I swear there were 4 Angie movies on at the same time.



true! my favourite movie of hers, well she did not star in it but directed it was "UNBROKEN" watch it!


----------



## bag-mania

carlo12377 said:


> true! my favourite movie of hers, well she did not star in it but directed it was "UNBROKEN" watch it!



I haven't seen the movie, but the Laura Hillenbrand book it is based on is amazing. She also wrote Seabiscuit.

l wonder if Angie liked Seabiscuit.


----------



## dangerouscurves

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I saw The Tourist. I think she was pretty much playing herself.



That movie is awful.


----------



## vink

I only remember Taking Lives. I was into the plot more than watching her though, so I don't really remember much.


----------



## Singra

dangerouscurves said:


> That movie is awful.


It really was one of the worst movies ever made.



BagBerry13 said:


> What exactly is she working on now? Apart from her image as Saint Angie?


She's supposedly in talks to star in "Shoots like a girl"... http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/angelina-jolie-early-talks-war-934276

Don't know how serious the commitment is or if they're just using the divorce news to their benefit.

Pitt should be starting on the World war Z sequel at some point... I had read a month ago that the script was almost ready.




vink said:


> I don't know much about the details of that, but if it's a PR ploy, that's very low. An insurance scam, who knows? But it sounds scary. Not a surprise though coz she broadcast everything. It's not hard for a conman to rob you successfully with all the details you provided them. But it's scary and frightful. No one should be a victim of that.
> 
> Added: I hope neither AJ or Brad get robbed especially when there're kids around.



I was held up at gun point once (it's really common where I live), it's scary but I had a good trauma counsellor and I find it's not something that revisits me.

If the press repeatedly bring it up and she speaks about it ad nauseam... that's probably not going to be too good for moving on from it.




CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I hate to say it but it seems like she used those kids for validation. I'll adopt kids and tell everybody they can speak six languages and take them to visit war zones with me and I'll travel to Namibia to give birth (who the heck travels to Namibia to give birth unless you want to call attention to yourself and how supposedly important you are that it's too much of a scene to give birth in your own country with the better health system) and look at what a modern worldly concerned mother I am!


Hey now  ... I've been to Namibia... it's lovely especially if you like isolation, sand and thorns that wreck your tires, it's a place that feels very, very old. Some parts are unbelievably beautiful and some parts are boring as hell. I went to a rave in the desert once... had an awesome time and sky that night was so clear... I've never seen so many stars.

One of the best things about it is that it's relatively undeveloped while still having access to western modern facilities so you're not completely cut off from civilization like you might be in other countries... and it's relatively safe.

I think she supposedly had visited Namibia during filming of one of her movies and liked it.


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> It really was one of the worst movies ever made.
> 
> 
> She's supposedly in talks to star in "Shoots like a girl"... http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/angelina-jolie-early-talks-war-934276
> 
> Don't know how serious the commitment is or if they're just using the divorce news to their benefit.
> 
> Pitt should be starting on the World war Z sequel at some point... I had read a month ago that the script was almost ready.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was held up at gun point once (it's really common where I live), it's scary but I had a good trauma counsellor and I find it's not something that revisits me.
> 
> If the press repeatedly bring it up and she speaks about it ad nauseam... that's probably not going to be too good for moving on from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey now  ... I've been to Namibia... it's lovely especially if you like isolation, sand and thorns that wreck your tires, it's a place that feels very, very old. Some parts are unbelievably beautiful and some parts are boring as hell. I went to a rave in the desert once... had an awesome time and sky that night was so clear... I've never seen so many stars.
> 
> One of the best things about it is that it's relatively undeveloped while still having access to western modern facilities so you're not completely cut off from civilization like you might be in other countries... and it's relatively safe.
> 
> I think she supposedly had visited Namibia during filming of one of her movies and liked it.



I'm glad you're ok now. Wow! I've never been in that situation and I hope not. Even pick pocket scare me. 

Namibia sounds good. Far from what I picture in my head.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^Namibia is only "relatively" safe. Speaking of being held up at gunpoint, Benedict Cumberbatch was held at gunpoint in either Namibia or South Africa (can't remember really). And I've read it's something that happens a lot down there. He was also off the grid, far from civilization. Luckily, they didn't shoot him and his friends. I think after a few hours they freed themselves out of the trunk.


----------



## lazeny

Girl Interrupted is my favorite film of hers.


----------



## Singra

vink said:


> I'm glad you're ok now. Wow! I've never been in that situation and I hope not. Even pick pocket scare me.
> 
> Namibia sounds good. Far from what I picture in my head.



It wasn't that bad especially when compared to what has happened to other people I know...  It can always be worse. The thing, for me, that made the trauma counsellor good was that there was no pressure to talk about the incident or to frame it in a certain way and she didn't use pat catch phrases. She had a really lovely, easy way about her and was super easy to talk to.

I see people talk about certain things in the media and I find the way they talk about it sometimes more traumatic than actually having to deal with the reality of living in a crime ridden environment.


----------



## Singra

BagBerry13 said:


> ^^Namibia is only "relatively" safe. Speaking of being held up at gunpoint, Benedict Cumberbatch was held at gunpoint in either Namibia or South Africa (can't remember really). And I've read it's something that happens a lot down there. He was also off the grid, far from civilization. Luckily, they didn't shoot him and his friends. I think after a few hours they freed themselves out of the trunk.


LOL you speak like such a European... it's pretty safe when compared to other countries... like say Nigeria. The Caprivi Strip is the most dangerous and I would be careful about going there but otherwise if you take the proper  precautions you should have few problems.

Cumberbatch was hijacked in South Africa (near Durban I think)... his story is very, very common unfortunately. Listening to his story I think they might have made some rookie errors... Don't travel on the highway past a certain time, don't stop if there are obstructions in the way (make a u-turn if possible), don't stop at stop streets, always keep a check on if you're being followed, admittedly all easy to say not so easy to implement.


----------



## BagBerry13

No, I'm aware that the entirety of Africa isn't the same but whenever I hear of these hijacking stories it's either Namibia or South Africa. My Mum's been to South Africa and she said it was incredible. She'd love to go back.
Currently, I wouldn't go anywhere near Central Africa. I've been to Egypt before though (beautiful country) but yeah, certain countries in Central Africa are not on my travel list.


----------



## mkr

So is that child a citizen of Namibia?  Or the US?  Or both?

Gotta hand it to her, she's really trying for that "children of the world" title.


----------



## bag-mania

*Melissa Etheridge Slams Angelina Jolie and Defends Brad Pitt Against ‘Completely Unfounded’ Child Abuse Allegations*

Well, there’s no mistaking which team Melissa Etheridge is on! The singer didn’t mince her words when she opened up about Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s bitter divorce battle in an interview on Monday, October 3.

Speaking to Andy Cohen on his SiriusXM radio show, the 55-year-old musician said she was “heartbroken” for Pitt and called theaccusations that he verbally and physically assaulted his kids “completely unfounded.” Hear what she said in the clip above.

“It breaks my heart that anyone would take something as personal as your marriage and your relationship and your rights to your children and do it as purposefully as I see it’s being done,” said Etheridge, who is a longtime friend of Pitt’s and sang at his wedding.

The veteran rocker — who has been through her own ugly custody battle with her ex Tammy Lynn Michaels in 2010 — slammed Jolie, 41, and her legal team for the way they’re dealing with the negative news surrounding the divorce.

“I’ve gone through family courts. I've been twice around this block, and I know it really well, and I know when there's some forethought to just how mean and just how you're going to put disinformation out there first.”

Etheridge told the host it’s “completely heartbreaking” to see her friend at the center of child abuse accusations, and said she’d love to reconnect with the 52-year-old during this difficult time.

“I really hope that he reaches back out,” she said, before revealing she lost touch with him after he got together with Jolie. “There are a lot of us who haven’t seen him in 10 years.”

She added: “We all lost a friend.”

Etheridge took yet another swipe at the _Girl, Interrupted_ actress accusing her of “nasty” behavior when she struck up a relationship with Billy Bob Thornton, who was engaged to Laura Dern at the time.

“I was around when Angelina was not doing nice things with Billy Bob to Laura Dern. I went through that on a personal level, and then to know the side of Jennifer and Brad…” she trailed off. “I helped Laura move out of her house with Billy Bob — I like broke into their home to get their stuff out because it was so nasty.”

As _Us Weekly_ reported, the estranged couple reached a temporary three-week custody agreement, that includes therapy and drug tests, suggested by the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Service on Friday, September 30.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...slams-angelina-jolie-in-new-interview-w443241


----------



## mkr

I'm glad someone came out and said SOMETHING.  Everyone shuts up to protect themselves or stay away from the drama.  Which I can understand, but it's nice to know some famous people are good friends.


----------



## mcb100

I know melissa etheridge is his friend but i feel like she should stop talking to the media and shut her mouth in public about it--it is not her business, and one needs to be very careful when talking to the media about abuse.
I personally do not think that he abused his children at all but there is always that 5% chance that he could have and i don't see what happens behind closed doors.
I noticed this with Johnny D and Amber Heard. If i were either of their friends i would not want to take a side publicly, because you might be surprised at the results and you do not see 100 percent of the things that go on inside of their home...there's always that little chance that it could be true.
Best to be cautious when talking to magazines about child abuse.


----------



## mkr

mcb100 said:


> I know melissa etheridge is his friend but i feel like she should stop talking to the media and shut her mouth in public about it--it is not her business, and one needs to be very careful when talking to the media about abuse.
> I personally do not think that he abused his children at all but there is always that 5% chance that he could have and i don't see what happens behind closed doors.
> I noticed this with Johnny D and Amber Heard. If i were either of their friends i would not want to take a side publicly, because you might be surprised at the results and you do not see 100 percent of the things that go on inside of their home...there's always that little chance that it could be true.
> Best to be cautious when talking to magazines about child abuse.


That's just it.  No one wants to get involved.  Maybe that's why so many crimes go un-solved.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Melissa Etheridge shouldn't be handing out quotes about other people.

Her hands are pretty dirty when it comes to her OWN relationships and nasty splits, custody battles and allegations.

Her and Brad are longtime friends. Not surprised she's in his his corner.


----------



## Hobbsy

If I had a friend who was accused of child abuse I would be in their corner! I would also be telling anyone that would listen that it was a lie!!


----------



## tweegy

bag-mania said:


> *Melissa Etheridge Slams Angelina Jolie and Defends Brad Pitt Against ‘Completely Unfounded’ Child Abuse Allegations*
> 
> Well, there’s no mistaking which team Melissa Etheridge is on! The singer didn’t mince her words when she opened up about Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s bitter divorce battle in an interview on Monday, October 3.
> 
> Speaking to Andy Cohen on his SiriusXM radio show, the 55-year-old musician said she was “heartbroken” for Pitt and called theaccusations that he verbally and physically assaulted his kids “completely unfounded.” Hear what she said in the clip above.
> 
> “It breaks my heart that anyone would take something as personal as your marriage and your relationship and your rights to your children and do it as purposefully as I see it’s being done,” said Etheridge, who is a longtime friend of Pitt’s and sang at his wedding.
> 
> The veteran rocker — who has been through her own ugly custody battle with her ex Tammy Lynn Michaels in 2010 — slammed Jolie, 41, and her legal team for the way they’re dealing with the negative news surrounding the divorce.
> 
> “I’ve gone through family courts. I've been twice around this block, and I know it really well, and I know when there's some forethought to just how mean and just how you're going to put disinformation out there first.”
> 
> Etheridge told the host it’s “completely heartbreaking” to see her friend at the center of child abuse accusations, and said she’d love to reconnect with the 52-year-old during this difficult time.
> 
> *“I really hope that he reaches back out,” she said, before revealing she lost touch with him after he got together with Jolie. “There are a lot of us who haven’t seen him in 10 years.”
> 
> She added: “We all lost a friend.”*
> 
> Etheridge took yet another swipe at the _Girl, Interrupted_ actress accusing her of “nasty” behavior when she struck up a relationship with Billy Bob Thornton, who was engaged to Laura Dern at the time.
> 
> “I was around when Angelina was not doing nice things with Billy Bob to Laura Dern. I went through that on a personal level, and then to know the side of Jennifer and Brad…” she trailed off. “I helped Laura move out of her house with Billy Bob — I like broke into their home to get their stuff out because it was so nasty.”
> 
> As _Us Weekly_ reported, the estranged couple reached a temporary three-week custody agreement, that includes therapy and drug tests, suggested by the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Service on Friday, September 30.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...slams-angelina-jolie-in-new-interview-w443241


You could pick up a phone...

Or go to one of his latest movies ....


----------



## Deco

Sounds like Melissa was a friend a long time ago, and is trying to gain reentry into Brad's world by publicizing her support.  I'd think if Brad were interested he'd have reached out to her himself.  I'm all for friends speaking out in support of their friend, if done in a classy way, but I don't care for *former* friends shouting out and saying "let me back in, let me protect you from that harpy!"  which is how I read Melissa's comment.  As if he's been abducted and brainwashed by a cult and she's trying to reach and deprogram him.


----------



## vink

tweegy said:


> You could pick up a phone...
> 
> Or go to one of his latest movies ....



I think maybe she feel disgusted with AJ's behavior and maybe Brad defended her so their friendship fell apart?


----------



## tweegy

Decophile said:


> Sounds like Melissa was a friend a long time ago, and is trying to gain reentry into Brad's world by publicizing her support.  I'd think if Brad were interested he'd have reached out to her himself.  I'm all for friends speaking out in support of their friend, if done in a classy way, but I don't care for *former* friends shouting out and saying "let me back in, let me protect you from that harpy!"  which is how I read Melissa's comment.  As if he's been abducted and brainwashed by a cult and she's trying to reach and deprogram him.


They were close back in the day. Brad was even rumored to be a sperm donor for her and her wife. (can't believe I remember that tidbit but can't find my keys)... I agree with you tho...


----------



## bag-mania

You can read between the lines here. Melissa is saying she wasn't on the Angie-approved friend list. I believe that. Angelina seems like the sort of control freak who would want say-so in who her spouse spends time with.



> “I really hope that he reaches back out,” she said, before revealing she lost touch with him after he got together with Jolie. “There are a lot of us who haven’t seen him in 10 years.”
> 
> She added: “We all lost a friend.”


----------



## limom

tweegy said:


> They were close back in the day. Brad was even rumored to be a sperm donor for her and her wife. (can't believe I remember that tidbit but can't find my keys)... I agree with you tho...


I thought it was the old dude Crosby.


----------



## mkr

limom said:


> I thought it was the old dude Crosby.


Wait WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> Wait WHAT?!?!?!


Yep, they chose David Crosby because they wanted their kids to be musically inclined.
I guess they are not shallow because I would have picked Brad to have pretty babies.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

limom said:


> I thought it was the old dude Crosby.


She said she thought about asking Brad but didn't because Brad wanted kids and went with Crosby

www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/brad-pitt-was-almost-a-sperm-donor-for-melissa-etheridge-w200441


----------



## mkr

Oh OK, I thought you meant BILL Cosby hahahh!

David Crosby is a fantastic musician/songwriter.  I still would of picked Brad.  Vanity wins.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> You can read between the lines here. Melissa is saying she wasn't on the Angie-approved friend list. I believe that. Angelina seems like the sort of control freak who would want say-so in who her spouse spends time with.


I also see it that way.  But that's on Brad, not Angie.  Brad chose Angie over Melissa and his other friends who wound up on the forbidden list.


----------



## mkr

Decophile said:


> I also see it that way.  But that's on Brad, not Angie.  Brad chose Angie over Melissa and his other friends who wound up on the forbidden list.


I know I would pick the one I could have sex with...


----------



## bag-mania

Decophile said:


> I also see it that way.  But that's on Brad, not Angie.  Brad chose Angie over Melissa and his other friends who wound up on the forbidden list.



I absolutely agree. But you see it time and again with couples who are not celebrities. The spouse with the stronger personality determines who is "acceptable" as a friend and the other spouse doesn't think it's worth the battle to keep the friend.


----------



## mkr

I doubt if Brad was able to have any female friends.  I also doubt Angie was able to have male friends.  I mean look at their resume'.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> I absolutely agree. But you see it time and again with couples who are not celebrities. The spouse with the stronger personality determines who is "acceptable" as a friend and the other spouse doesn't think it's worth the battle to keep the friend.


True.  This is very common.  I had just such a "strong" personality boyfriend, and he objected to all of my male friends, even ones who were 30 years older.  We fought about the ones that were important, and the ones who were not I cut off ties with.   In the grey zone (not important enough to dig my heals over and not casual enough to cut off), I maintained my friendships in secret.  Yeah, that was a healthy relationship .


----------



## Aminamina




----------



## tweegy

limom said:


> I thought it was the old dude Crosby.


Yeh it wasn't Brad. I think the story was they asked him or he offered...something like that can't remember..This was when Kurt Loder did MTV news...so its a WHILE...thats when people were like "They friends?"

But I remember that back in the (Not to long) day.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> You can read between the lines here. Melissa is saying she wasn't on the Angie-approved friend list. I believe that. Angelina seems like the sort of control freak who would want say-so in who her spouse spends time with.



I think that's a crock to be honest. Melissa was probably never interested in being friends with Angelina anyhow - she's longtime friends with Jennifer Aniston and JA even appeared in her music video's.

If I remember rightly, Melissa Etheridge was also one who openly slammed Angelina on social media for her double mastectomy. Slamming your "good friend's" wife - lovely.

It's all about context and background.

Etheridge is inserting herself into a story that no-one asked her for a comment on. Again.


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> Hey, does anyone actually love going to the dentist, lol?  There was a period in my L ife where I hadn't been for 16 years and quite frankly, I can't even recall the year I last went.  I'm too scared lol


I LOVEEEEEE going to the dentist.


----------



## mkr

Ladybug09 said:


> I LOVEEEEEE going to the dentist.


She means the real dentist, not Kim K's dentist.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

mkr said:


> She means the real dentist, not Kim K's dentist.



This guy? (everytime he sees the K's coming in, topping up his kid's college fund)


----------



## bisousx

Ladybug09 said:


> I LOVEEEEEE going to the dentist.



Ditto! Especially now that the dentists have movies and tv shows for you to watch. I don't even mind the numbing needles before a deep clean.


----------



## limom

bisousx said:


> Ditto! Especially now that the dentists have movies and tv shows for you to watch. I don't even mind the numbing needles before a deep clean.


well, since my dentist gives me laughing gas, I am totally cool going now.
plus he came out with a theory that being in the dark relax your nerves..
So here i am laying down in the dark half high.lol


----------



## Oryx816

limom said:


> well, since my dentist gives me laughing gas, I am totally cool going now.
> plus he came out with a theory that being in the dark relax your nerves..
> So here i am laying down in the dark half high.lol



Speaking of dental issues, thanks for reminding me, I need to replace my brush head on my electric toothbrush.  [emoji16]


----------



## mkr

Oryx816 said:


> Speaking of dental issues, thanks for reminding me, I need to replace my brush head on my electric toothbrush.  [emoji16]




We gotta stick together


----------



## Charles

Just to let everyone know, this thread spurred me to do some research and I bought some Periogen.  So thank you Bradgelina for getting a divorce or else I never would have known what that stuff is.


----------



## bag-mania

*Why Brad Pitt Agreed to Let the Kids Live With Angelina Jolie (For Now)*

Brad Pitt is putting his kids before his pride. One of the key provisions of the temporary parenting plan he and estranged wifeAngelina Jolie put in place September 22 states that Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne will reside with their mom. 

Though spun in the press as a win for Jolie, 41 — TMZ originally reported Jolie got “full custody” — a Pitt insider slams that assessment in the new issue of _Us Weekly_, noting that the voluntary arrangement is a parenting plan, not a custody agreement. In other words, the two continue to share legal custody, as they always have.

Letting the children live with their mom in Malibu — where Joliesecretly rented an $8.5 million home before filing for divorce — is "a logistical thing,” says another source. “They have six kids and want things to be as uninterrupted as possible. It didn’t make sense, all of a sudden, for the kids to have two different households. You don’t just immediately create a new world for those children.”

The Allied star, 52, under investigation by the FBI and the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services after drinking and allegedly becoming physical with one of his children aboard a private jet September 14, “will cooperate in any way he can to see the kids,” says a Pitt friend. “By agreeing to this, he can see them, which is what he wanted.”

An amicable resolution would have been unthinkable just a few weeks ago. With DCFS investigating his behavior aboard the plane, the social services organization — and Jolie’s camp — could reasonably restrict his access to the children. And at first, Jolie — who, sources say, disagreed with Pitt’s strict parenting style — was out for blood. “Angie says she’s going to destroy him,” a source told _Us_ in the days after she quietly filed for divorce just as the courts were about to close.

But Jolie’s attorneys, knowing a custody battle in court could get ugly and public, talked her off the ledge. “Her legal team worked with her temper,” says a Jolie friend, “so they could reach an agreement for the sake of the kids.”

Both Pitt and Jolie let the DCFS be in charge. According to Beverly Hills divorce attorney Hossein Berenji, who is not involved in the case, “A social worker probably interviewed Brad and Angelina and maybe the kids as well.” (Because Maddox is older than 14, he can state which parent he’d prefer to live with, according to California law, but officials still have final say.) After assessing the situation, the DCFS, confirms the insider, “made some suggestions and recommendations for Angie and Brad to consider.”

For days, attorneys on both sides hammered out fine points. Pitt “was dealing with this all day, always on the phone with his lawyers,” says the Pitt friend. Jolie too had the phone glued to her ear as she paced around her home, according to her friend. Finally, after days of back-and-forth, both Jolie and Pitt agreed to the terms. 

According to multiple sources, the other terms of the plan, which expires October 20, state that the family must undergo counseling, and during Pitt's first visit with the kids, a therapist will be present. (A Jolie source says further visits may also be monitored.) Pitt has volunteered to undergo random drug and alcohol testing to prove he doesn’t have a chemical dependency. A source confirms Pitt’s first test came back negative.

As October 20 approaches, the DCFS will determine whether the conditions stay in place — and whether to continue with its investigation. The social workers assigned to the case will take into consideration the therapist’s recommendations and Pitt’s drug test results and discuss the next steps with Jolie and Pitt. “People from both sides hope that the two sides will reach a longer-term agreement on their own,” says the insider. “The hope is that this period of time will lead them to being able to resolve things without the involvement of the courts.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...lina-jolie-agreed-on-a-parenting-plan-w443311


----------



## mkr

How on Earth does she think she can destroy him?  If anything he can probably destroy her.  He has dirt on her and can ruin any chance of her being a professor or getting in to the House of Lords, and Mother Theresa was never on the table.

Brad is America's sweetheart.  Look at Johnny Depp.  All is well and good with him.


----------



## lallybelle

Yep she's forgetting he's been known as "Teflon Brad." I mean Brad was relatively unscathed in the whole JA mess, while the press had Jen & Angie supposedly still "catfighting" after all these years. The news and every other source had screaming headlines talking about how does Jen fell about the Brangelina divorce. The press will always throw the woman to the wolves so to speak.
The only thing I can see affecting him in the long run is if it's found out he really did do something bad to the kids, which I do not believe to be the case so...


----------



## Deco

Charles said:


> Just to let everyone know, this thread spurred me to do some research and I bought some Periogen.  So thank you Bradgelina for getting a divorce or else I never would have known what that stuff is.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I feel sorry for whoever each of them moves on with. I can't imagine what it's like to date someone with SIX kids and deal with their uber famous, attractive and mentally unstable ex. That is some baggage to inherit.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

.


----------



## mkr

So, tell me more about this Periogen.  Do I need a bidet?


----------



## tweegy

I was now coming to give a sympathy bump in hopes Angie was shopping for Bidets @Decophile


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> So, tell me more about this Periogen.  Do I need a bidet?



Only if it comes with a water pik attachment.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> Only if it comes with a water pik attachment.









Sorry couldn't resist.  Leaving now.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Sorry couldn't resist.  Leaving now.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Bravo is saying that AJ's people asked melissa to stop talking, LOL.


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh I think Brad lost a lot of friends when he went with Angie. While I like that Melissa is standing her side, when so many celebs won't say boo. If you haven't talked to him in 10+ years you really have no place to know if the allegations have merit or not. This whole thing is a big mess and the kids are the loosers. I also think that if Brad has to be drug tested Angie should have to go under psych evaluation based on her past history. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> So, tell me more about this Periogen.  Do I need a bidet?


You need a handheld mouth bidet.  A/k/a waterpik


----------



## Deco

cdtracing said:


> Only if it comes with a water pik attachment.


Hahaaaa, you beat me to it, by HOURS.


----------



## cdtracing

Decophile said:


> Hahaaaa, you beat me to it, by HOURS.



The temptation was too much...I couldn't resist....


----------



## bag-mania

mrsinsyder said:


> Bravo is saying that AJ's people asked melissa to stop talking, LOL.



They did. And her response was to promptly write a song about it.
Moral of the story: You can tell Melissa to shut up but that doesn't mean she will. 

*Melissa Etheridge Penned a Song About Being Contacted by Angelina Jolie's Camp Following Brad Pitt Divorce Comments*
Melissa Etheridge made headlines after slamming Angelina Jolie amid her ongoing divorce battle against the singer’s longtime friend Brad Pitt. (The singer performed at Pitt’s wedding to Jennifer Aniston.) And Etheridge is making headlines again, claiming she was contacted by Jolie’s team recently, and even wrote a song about it.

On Wednesday’s episode of _Watch What Happens Live_, the 55-year-old Grammy-winning songwriter performed “The Fixer Blues,” the tune about her alleged conversation with Jolie’s camp.

“There are people whose jobs it is to fix things for celebrities,” Etheridge prefaced the song, to which host Andy Cohen replied, “the Olivia Pope of Team Angelina,” referencing Kerry Washington’s character in _Scandal_. Added Etheridge: “And I understand, I haven’t spoken to Brad in forever … every time I say something it gets turned around and twisted and all of a sudden I’m saying something about her … so I thought I would do what I do best and I wrote a song about, I just finished it in the dressing room.”

“Seems I said some things about an old, old friend that got people talking / Well I know broken hearts, a thing or two about divorce, I’ve been there before once, okay twice / I have not seen my friend in over ten years and I swear I have never, ever, ever,_ever_ met his wife,” Etheridge belted out referencing her previous marriage to Tammy Lynn Michaels.

Etheridge and Michaels were together for nearly eight and had two children together, twins Johnnie Rose and Miller Steven via a sperm donor. After separating in 2010, the two became embroiled in a bitter two-year spousal and child support battle in which Michaels claimed Etheridge was not paying enough money.

“I’ll tell you what I ain’t picking no fight, none of my business who’s wrong or who’s right anyway that’s for sure / My opinion is mine you can take that and a dime and have a good time on your google search,” she continued strumming her guitar.

“Fixer, I hope you understand that to scandalize was never my plan / Reminiscing I was flowing, I was hanging with my good friend Andy Cohen / Talking about our spouses in our own glass houses,” Etheridge said.

Concluding, “So the moral of this story is divorce is a ***** and nobody wins / Let’s not do onto others and please forgive us our sins, life is too hard anyway / So when you chatting with Andy you better watch what you say.”

Read more: http://people.com/celebrity/melissa-etheridge-original-song-angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce/


----------



## Ladybug09

mkr said:


> She means the real dentist, not Kim K's dentist.


This made me LOL! 

I love going to the REAL dentist! LOL...never been to the "kim K. Dentist".....LOL


----------



## tweegy

Not surprised Melissa's seeking attention... She could have reached out to Brad in private ....


----------



## Hobbsy

She already wrote a song?! Now, that's funny!!!


----------



## Livia1

bag-mania said:


> They did. And her response was to promptly write a song about it.
> Moral of the story: You can tell Melissa to shut up but that doesn't mean she will.
> 
> *Melissa Etheridge Penned a Song About Being Contacted by Angelina Jolie's Camp Following Brad Pitt Divorce Comments*
> Melissa Etheridge made headlines after slamming Angelina Jolie amid her ongoing divorce battle against the singer’s longtime friend Brad Pitt. (The singer performed at Pitt’s wedding to Jennifer Aniston.) And Etheridge is making headlines again, claiming she was contacted by Jolie’s team recently, and even wrote a song about it.
> 
> On Wednesday’s episode of _Watch What Happens Live_, the 55-year-old Grammy-winning songwriter performed “The Fixer Blues,” the tune about her alleged conversation with Jolie’s camp.
> 
> “There are people whose jobs it is to fix things for celebrities,” Etheridge prefaced the song, to which host Andy Cohen replied, “the Olivia Pope of Team Angelina,” referencing Kerry Washington’s character in _Scandal_. Added Etheridge: “And I understand, I haven’t spoken to Brad in forever … every time I say something it gets turned around and twisted and all of a sudden I’m saying something about her … so I thought I would do what I do best and I wrote a song about, I just finished it in the dressing room.”
> 
> “Seems I said some things about an old, old friend that got people talking / Well I know broken hearts, a thing or two about divorce, I’ve been there before once, okay twice / I have not seen my friend in over ten years and I swear I have never, ever, ever,_ever_ met his wife,” Etheridge belted out referencing her previous marriage to Tammy Lynn Michaels.
> 
> Etheridge and Michaels were together for nearly eight and had two children together, twins Johnnie Rose and Miller Steven via a sperm donor. After separating in 2010, the two became embroiled in a bitter two-year spousal and child support battle in which Michaels claimed Etheridge was not paying enough money.
> 
> “I’ll tell you what I ain’t picking no fight, none of my business who’s wrong or who’s right anyway that’s for sure / My opinion is mine you can take that and a dime and have a good time on your google search,” she continued strumming her guitar.
> 
> “Fixer, I hope you understand that to scandalize was never my plan / Reminiscing I was flowing, I was hanging with my good friend Andy Cohen / Talking about our spouses in our own glass houses,” Etheridge said.
> 
> Concluding, “So the moral of this story is divorce is a ***** and nobody wins / Let’s not do onto others and please forgive us our sins, life is too hard anyway / So when you chatting with Andy you better watch what you say.”
> 
> Read more: http://people.com/celebrity/melissa-etheridge-original-song-angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce/





tweegy said:


> Not surprised Melissa's seeking attention... She could have reached out to Brad in private ....





Hobbsy said:


> She already wrote a song?! Now, that's funny!!!



She's promoting her new album so there's that


----------



## tweegy

Livia1 said:


> She's promoting her new album so there's that


and she has that radio show, no?...she's gonna need some listeners...


----------



## mkr

Melissa is a pretty good musician but I need to hear this song to say it's good.

I'm pretty surprised Angie's team contacted her.  They must feel butt hurt right now.


----------



## bisousx

Humm at first I thought, well she'd be a good friend to have in your corner .. but now she just looks like an attention whore.


----------



## Hobbsy




----------



## mkr

Well at least Brad has a friend in his corner.  He'll need it.

Does Angie have ANY real friends?


----------



## tweegy

mkr said:


> Well at least Brad has a friend in his corner.  He'll need it.
> 
> Does Angie have ANY real friends?


You take all your friends men, sooner or later you ain't gonna have any doll....

(That's right I said it!)


----------



## bag-mania

I saw Brad has been allowed to see the kids for the first time since Angelina filed for divorce. The article I read said a therapist was likely present during the visit.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> I saw Brad has been allowed to see the kids for the first time since Angelina filed for divorce. The article I read said a therapist was likely present during the visit.


I thought the presence of a therapist was a requirement of visitation according to the agreement...for at least the next 3 weeks.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> I thought the presence of a therapist was a requirement of visitation according to the agreement...for at least the next 3 weeks.



It was. I think the person who wrote the article couldn't verify whether the therapist was actually there, that's why it was phrased that way.


----------



## mkr

The song was kinda cute.


----------



## bag-mania

*FBI TO CLOSE CASE
BECAUSE THERE AIN'T ONE*

Brad Pitt will not be prosecuted for the incident on his private jet ... in fact, we've learned there was never an investigation in the first place because FBI sources say there's no case. 

TMZ broke the story ... after the L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services started its investigation into allegations Brad struck his 15-year-old son on a private jet, the LAPD was notified and turned the matter over to the FBI, which has jurisdiction.  

Well-placed law enforcement sources tell us the FBI never opened an investigation, and say the matter should never have even been referred to the agency

The Bureau's official position is that they are still fact-gathering, though they are not calling it an investigation. Behind the scenes, we're told the case will go nowhere.

As we reported, Maddox suffered no injuries and some witnesses on the jet say Brad's contact with the boy was inadvertent.   

Sources connected with Angelina Jolie put it out there that she did not want Brad prosecuted, but the reality is ... that was never going to happen anyway.  

DCFS has interviewed family members but, as far as we know, the dept. has taken no action with respect to custody. As we reported, for now Angelina has full physical custody of the couple's 6 kids

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/10/08/brad-pitt-criminal-case-fbi-child-abuse/


----------



## pixiejenna

Lol Angie didn't want him prosecuted, honey you don't have to worry about it when there's no case. It's pretty obvious that her allegations were just a ploy to keep the kids away from their dad. She's a vindictive one, and the kids will pay the price for her games. She just wants full custody of them so she can groom them to be on her side. Since she let's them do whatever the heck they want I don't see the need for extra grooming. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## vink

I'm glad the officers can distinguish it's a joke. They'd better spend time and resources on better things. It's just a disgusting thing Saint Ange does to sabotage her cast off. I really wish there's more people call it upon her.


----------



## Esizzle

pixiejenna said:


> Lol Angie didn't want him prosecuted, honey you don't have to worry about it when there's no case. It's pretty obvious that her allegations were just a ploy to keep the kids away from their dad. She's a vindictive one, and the kids will pay the price for her games. She just wants full custody of them so she can groom them to be on her side. Since she let's them do whatever the heck they want I don't see the need for extra grooming.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



Yes the police saw right through her and her little strategy. Sucks for Brad and his family. 
I think it is something similar that happened when Angie's parents got divorced and she was closer to her mother. She may have been trying to replicate that with her own family.


----------



## pixiejenna

Esizzle said:


> Yes the police saw right through her and her little strategy. Sucks for Brad and his family.
> I think it is something similar that happened when Angie's parents got divorced and she was closer to her mother. She may have been trying to replicate that with her own family.


I honestly don't know anything about her parents divorce other than her dad wasn't in the picture and her brother and her were very close with their mom who they lost at a young age. Could she be trying to recreate that possibly. I think it's really coming from a deep down dark selfish area. Her whole identity is wrapped up in the family. Without her kids she has nothing, her brother is her only close immediate family she has, and let's be real she doesn't have any friends to lean on. And if anything the fact that Brad has such a large support group to lean on is extra salt in her wounds. If she lost the kids she has nothing left of meaning in her life. Brad has family and friends he can lean on she doesn't. So while I honestly believe that she loves her kids. I think this ploy is coming from a greedy seed deep in her heart in wanting to hold on to what she can screw everyone else. And if it happens to hurt Brad in the process it's just a added bonus for her. It's clearly a move she did to help boost her image but all it did was backfire. I don't know what happened on the plane but I have a feeling that it was a fight between Angie and Brad. Her son injected and may have possibly got hit by accident jumping in between the two by a flailing arm. And she blew it up because she needed something to knock him down.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hobbsy

And someday her kids may not want anything to do with her, just like she is with her father?!


----------



## pixiejenna

That is probably one of her biggest fears!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

Didn't Angie's mom die not all that long ago?  Like 5 years ago-ish?  I know Angie was full grown and with Brad.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ January 2007.


----------



## Hobbsy

pixiejenna said:


> That is probably one of her biggest fears!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


It probably is. Which is why she should fight fair. Im sure those kids love Brad too and they will grow up and read and understand.


----------



## cdtracing

Hobbsy said:


> It probably is. Which is why she should fight fair. Im sure those kids love Brad too and they will grow up and read and understand.



I doubt she will fight "fair".  She will, however, fight to win whatever the cost.


----------



## mkr

By her fighting to keep the kids with her, she is depriving the children with any sense of real family they have.  Brad has a lot of family, at least way more than Angie.  From what I can tell, he has a good, church going, loving family.  Grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins for the children to bond with.  That is the glue of the family.  That's what builds values and normalcy.  She has one crazy brother who is the nanny so that kinda doesn't count.  She doesn't have much to do with her dad so...
She may in her heart truly believe that the kids will be fine with just her because because she will love them all enough for her and Brad both.  The problem is that he is their dad and they love him too.  I get the feeling that Angie is a jealous enough person to think that them loving Brad would be like them cheating on her, I think she is the one who will get ugly with the kids.  Not physically, but emotionally.


----------



## afsweet

I'd love to hear all about their family life straight from the kids when they're older. I just can't imagine this happy family dynamic- I don't think Angie was interested in having biological children till she met Brad and saw that was a way to lure him and keep him. I think she's definitely someone who puts on a front and tries to be strategic about what she does and who knows about it.


----------



## DesigningStyle

No chatter about Angie's alleged billionaire lover?


----------



## bag-mania

^Until a media outlet actually names the billionaire, he doesn't exist. I doubt anyone would be shocked if Angie cheated on Brad during their time together. Heck, if be more surprised if she didn't.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> By her fighting to keep the kids with her, she is depriving the children with any sense of real family they have.  Brad has a lot of family, at least way more than Angie.  From what I can tell, he has a good, church going, loving family.  Grandparents, aunts, uncles and cousins for the children to bond with.  That is the glue of the family.  That's what builds values and normalcy.  She has one crazy brother who is the nanny so that kinda doesn't count.  She doesn't have much to do with her dad so...
> She may in her heart truly believe that the kids will be fine with just her because because she will love them all enough for her and Brad both.  The problem is that he is their dad and they love him too.  I get the feeling that Angie is a jealous enough person to think that them loving Brad would be like them cheating on her, I think she is the one who will get ugly with the kids.  Not physically, but emotionally.



Girl, I usually agree with you but church-going means nada. And big extended family doesn't always mean good.


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl, I usually agree with you but church-going means nada. And big extended family doesn't always mean good.


Point taken and you may be right.We all have an opinion, so glad we can discuss and agree to disagree, not get into a pissing match until one of us wins.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Not that anyone does that on this forum.  Cough.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Point taken and you may be right.We all have an opinion, so glad we can discuss and agree to disagree, not get into a pissing match until one of us wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that anyone does that on this forum.  Cough.



This is what I like about our forum. We can agree in one thread and disagree in the others. [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]


----------



## Singra

I see Jolie moved into a new house... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3829602/Angelina-Jolie-moves-private-neighborhood-world.html

Man some of the houses in that neighborhood are crazy big... their house is relatively small by comparison.





pixiejenna said:


> I honestly don't know anything about her parents divorce other than her dad wasn't in the picture and her brother and her were very close with their mom who they lost at a young age. Could she be trying to recreate that possibly. I think it's really coming from a deep down dark selfish area. Her whole identity is wrapped up in the family. Without her kids she has nothing, her brother is her only close immediate family she has, and let's be real she doesn't have any friends to lean on. And if anything the fact that Brad has such a large support group to lean on is extra salt in her wounds. If she lost the kids she has nothing left of meaning in her life. Brad has family and friends he can lean on she doesn't. So while I honestly believe that she loves her kids. I think this ploy is coming from a greedy seed deep in her heart in wanting to hold on to what she can screw everyone else. And if it happens to hurt Brad in the process it's just a added bonus for her. It's clearly a move she did to help boost her image but all it did was backfire. I don't know what happened on the plane but I have a feeling that it was a fight between Angie and Brad. Her son injected and may have possibly got hit by accident jumping in between the two by a flailing arm. And she blew it up because she needed something to knock him down.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


If her ex-nanny is to be believed Jolie didn't have the easiest time as a small child, if she still suffers from trauma today it's not a surprise... and even if Jolie's parents never divorced having Voight as a father is trauma enough... x


----------



## mkr

Singra said:


> I see Jolie moved into a new house... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3829602/Angelina-Jolie-moves-private-neighborhood-world.html
> 
> Man some of the houses in that neighborhood are crazy big... their house is relatively small by comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If her ex-nanny is to be believed Jolie didn't have the easiest time as a small child, if she still suffers from trauma today it's not a surprise... and even if Jolie's parents never divorced having Voight as a father is trauma enough... did anyone see him in the news defending a certain orange politician


Come on now think about what you just said.  She had a nanny - yes she probably cried herself to sleep at night on a big bag of money.


----------



## ManilaMama

dangerouscurves said:


> This is what I like about our forum. We can agree in one thread and disagree in the others. [emoji11][emoji11][emoji11]



OT but gurrl have you seen the hilarious drama going on in the LV "extension cord" thread? LMAO. Some numerous marbles being lost there. Pretty funny.


----------



## dangerouscurves

ManilaMama said:


> OT but gurrl have you seen the hilarious drama going on in the LV "extension cord" thread? LMAO. Some numerous marbles being lost there. Pretty funny.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Yes!!! I know that thread!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

Apparently someone from Angie's camp emailed Prez Hilton asking him to rewrite a posted story, threatening to take legal action. And in true Prez fashion he pitched a hissy fit and demanded an apology from her directly. He stated that he was always #teamang however if he doesn't get his apology that they're new sworn enemies. LAMO  First I didn't even know that Prez was still a thing. I don't know who she hired to clean up her image, whoever you are keep up the great job lmao.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently someone from Angie's camp emailed Prez Hilton asking him to rewrite a posted story, threatening to take legal action. And in true Prez fashion he pitched a hissy fit and demanded an apology from her directly. He stated that he was always #teamang however if he doesn't get his apology that they're new sworn enemies. LAMO  First I didn't even know that Prez was still a thing. I don't know who she hired to clean up her image, whoever you are keep up the great job lmao.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



She hired Judy Smith, the " fixer " Scandal is based upon.


----------



## mkr

Sounds like the fixer is team Brad.


----------



## Grace123

pixiejenna said:


> Apparently someone from Angie's camp emailed Prez Hilton asking him to rewrite a posted story, threatening to take legal action. And in true Prez fashion he pitched a hissy fit and demanded an apology from her directly. He stated that he was always #teamang however if he doesn't get his apology that they're new sworn enemies. LAMO  First I didn't even know that Prez was still a thing. I don't know who she hired to clean up her image, whoever you are keep up the great job lmao.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app



What's up with that? Perez was always an Angie suckup. It was nearly sickening to read like Just Jared and Celebitchy.


----------



## bag-mania

Telling Perez what to do backfired on them the same way it did with Melissa. Nobody wants to be bullied. The fixer/lawyers should know better.


----------



## mkr

Angie doesn't have the clout to expect these people to cave to her demands.  She really believes her own hype.


----------



## bag-mania

So much drama. Apparently Perez got his apology. 

*Angelina Jolie Apologizes To Perez Hilton Over Lawsuit Threats*

After exposing her legal team’s threatening letters online yesterday,RadarOnline.com has exclusively learned that *Perez Hilton* received an apology from *Angelina Jolie*.

As reported on Monday, Hilton posted a screenshot of an email correspondence with the actress’ attorneys, *Bert Fields* and *Priya Sapori*, who demanded that content changes be made in an online article, titled_Brad Pitt Is ‘Wrecked’ By Not Seeing His Kids Since Divorce News Broke, ‘Willing To Do Anything’ To Make Things Work,_ published on his site.

In his scathing response, shared on Facebook and Instagram, the 38-year-old blogger made it abundantly clear that he had no intention of making adjustments to the story.

“Unless [Angelina] wants to turn me into an enemy, I want an apology right now,” he wrote in response to the letter. “I did nothing illegal. We stand 100% behind our reporting.”

Hilton later told Jolie’s attorneys: “F*** U. And suck my d***!”

But now, Radar has exclusively seen new correspondences from a source close to Jolie, attempting to do some damage control with Hilton on the 41-year-old’s behalf.

“She actually asked me to call you and apologize,” the insider wrote in a new email exchange. “The new legal team blanketed this letter to a bunch of people. We know you’ve been a supporter. I can have her call you as well.”

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/angelina-jolie-apologizes-perez-hilton-lawsuit-threats/


----------



## mkr

I didn't read anything but the headline, but smart move on Angie's part.  I'll bet that was hard to swallow.

On a side note, someone might want to make sure no one cut Perez' brake lines.


----------



## tweegy

Must suck when you hire someone to help your image and they make it worse..


----------



## Singra

I haven't read the article but I've seen mention of the fixer she hired in several articles. Probably shouldn't have hired the person who inspired the Fixer... it brings an extra level interest from the TV show... people tend to believe what they see on screen even when they don't believe what they see on screen.


----------



## bag-mania

I'm beginning to think her expertise may have been greatly exaggerated for the TV character.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Or maybe this is all part of her elaborate strategy


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Perez is irrelevant. Her team is stuck in 2008.


----------



## BagBerry13

^^For real! I can't remember the last time I was on his page.


----------



## pixiejenna

I legitimately can't remember the last time I went to his page either. I used to be a big fan plus a celeb gossip junkie. I think it was around the time he started calling Miley Cyrus s1utty Cyrus or something along those lines. It was before she was 18 years old and I remember thinking sh!t your attacking and shaming a kid.  Not that it's ok for him to do that to a adult either but it felt very inappropriate/uncomfortable having dicks drawn on her face calling her a slut and still under age. Ya she was a teen not a kid but still he's an adult and should know better. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Reminds me of Beyonces team trying to take down unflattering pics from the Super Bowl. Celeb's teams are usually worse than the celeb themselves. So many publicists are just d*cks you'd think they were the famous ones.


----------



## Singra

I can imagine that publicists and lawyers in Hollywood are very particular beasts. 

Who is Jolie's long time lawyer? I can't remember his name but he's male and represents lots of people in Hollywood and as I recall he's a bit of a barracuda.... which I suppose in his line of work is a necessity. I remember him being interviewed in regards to another case and wow what an a-hole. I think he was also the one that took the rap for demanding that journalists adhere to set questions in interviews with Jolie a few years ago.... or something along those lines. 

One the other hand they do have a job to do and in today's environment it's getting harder and harder to control a story.

They were foolish with Perez but I imagine there's a ton of stuff that has gone unseen. I once saw an interview with a publicists were they mentioned knowing who to call to get a story scrubbed from google or how to bury it in search results. I don't know about anyone else and maybe it's only a coincidence but I noticed that this story started disappearing from my google news feed after about 3 or 4 days which is rare for a story of this size... usually it's a struggle to get it out of your google feed but this time I had to actively look things up if I wanted to know what was happening.


----------



## cdtracing

I didn't think Perez was that big a deal now.  He must still have some clout if he can demand & get an apology from AJ.  I don't remember the last time I read his blog.


----------



## Singra

Did he get an apology or was that just spin? I didn't follow this too closely.


----------



## rockhollow

Who is Jolie's long time lawyer? I can't remember his name but he's male and represents lots of people in Hollywood and as I recall he's a bit of a barracuda.... which I suppose in his line of work is a necessity. I remember him being interviewed in regards to another case and wow what an a-hole. I think he was also the one that took the rap for demanding that journalists adhere to set questions in interviews with Jolie a few years ago.... or something along those lines.

One the other hand they do have a job to do and in today's environment it's getting harder and harder to control a story.

They were foolish with Perez but I imagine there's a ton of stuff that has gone unseen. I once saw an interview with a publicists were they mentioned knowing who to call to get a story scrubbed from google or how to bury it in search results. I don't know about anyone else and maybe it's only a coincidence but I noticed that this story started disappearing from my google news feed after about 3 or 4 days which is rare for a story of this size... usually it's a struggle to get it out of your google feed but this time I had to actively look things up if I wanted to know what was happening.[/QUOTE]

It's kind of scary that publicists can do those sort of things - wow!



cdtracing said:


> I didn't think Perez was that big a deal now.  He must still have some clout if he can demand & get an apology from AJ.  I don't remember the last time I read his blog.





Singra said:


> I can imagine that publicists and lawyers in Hollywood are very particular beasts.
> 
> 
> Yes, I think Perez's 15 minutes are over.


----------



## bag-mania

*EXCLUSIVE: Angelina Jolie's childhood nanny claims the actress is unfairly demonizing Brad Pitt and using her children as weapons against him - just as her mother did with her father Jon Voight*

Angelina Jolie's former nanny has broken her silence to dramatically call on the actress to end her war with husband Brad Pitt.

Devastated Krisann Morel says she is deeply concerned that the star is demonizing her ex and using her children as weapons against him - just like Jolie's mother did when she was a kid.

Morel, 63, cared for Jolie during her formative years and was close friends with her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, before she died of cancer.

She said there are startling parallels between what is happening now and the star's own troubled childhood when her mother cut off her famous father Jon Voight - leading to years of heartache and estrangement.

In an exclusive interview with DailyMail.com, Morel said: 'I'm speaking out because I want to send a message to Angelina, who I care about very much.

'I want to tell her, "Please don't cut Brad out of the children's lives. Don't use the children as weapons in your divorce. And don't demonize your husband".

'Because that is exactly what your mother did when she was breaking up with your father. And the result was you had a lonely and traumatic childhood. Why would you inflict the same tragedy on your kids?

'I am worried that Angie is repeating the past - repeating the same mistakes her mother made during her divorce - and I want to get this message across to her before it is too late.'

Grandmother and mother-of-one Morel opened up about 41-year-old Jolie's troubling upbringing and how the vicious war that broke out between her mother and father still seems to affect her today.

She revealed that Bertrand could barely stand to look at her daughter when she was a baby because she looked so much like her cheating father, who ran off with a young drama student named Stacey Pickren.

And she said that the young star and her brother James Haven, 43 - raised by a coterie of nannies - were frequently used as weapons to attack their womanizing dad.

She said: 'Angie to me was a very lonely and troubled child. Even before she was born her mother became convinced that her husband Jon was having an affair with Stacey.

'It broke her heart and it made the atmosphere in the house very tense. There would often be furious arguments and things were rocky between them.

'At some point they started renting an apartment above their own. I still remember the address - 468 South Roxbury in Beverly Hills.

'It was supposed to be for Jon's production company but Angie ended up living there with a team of nannies.

'We are talking literally three floors above the one where Marcheline lived with her son Jamie.

'And while her mother's apartment was beautifully decorated with expensive antique furniture, Angie's place was sparsely furnished with white walls and carpets. I used to call it the Ivory Tower.

'There were so many helpers that she often had one nanny put her in bed at night and another one to wake her up in the morning.

'I always thought that must be so unsettling for a child and Marcheline did not spend much time with her daughter during those early years.

'She told me, "Angie looks so much like Jon it is hard for me". She struggled to bond with her daughter in the same way she had with Jamie.

'But I told her, "You have to pull it together for the kids". And that's what I want to tell Angie now.'

Jolie blindsided Pitt, 52, when she announced she was filing for divorce amid rumors he had been abusing alcohol and weed and cheating with co-star Marion Cotillard, 40.

Pitt is also being investigated by the FBI for allegedly attacking their 15-year-old son Maddox during a private jet flight over the United States.

Sources close to Pitt said that a smear campaign has been launched against him as his ex seeks sole custody of their six children.

And Jolie's former nanny said that what is going on is all too familiar.

Morel first met the Lara Croft actresses' mom when she was working as a waitress at the star-studded Rainbow Bar and Grill on Sunset Boulevard in Los Angeles in 1975. 

They met when Bertrand, who died of breast and ovarian cancer at the age of 56 in 2007, was pregnant with her daughter and struggling to balance her Hollywood career with raising her two-year-old son, James, known as 'Jamie'.

Speaking from her home near Las Vegas, Morel said: 'I was in my early 20s and I would often chat with Bertrand and her friends when they came to the restaurant.

'One night they were stuck between a rock and a hard place finding a babysitter so one of them asked me if I could help out.

'I said yes and after that I started working for the family on a regular basis. They had around six nannies in total and none of us were full-time, we just turned up whenever we were asked to and were paid three dollars an hour.

'I didn't think it was a good way to raise children as it meant the kids had this carousel of people around them were not given the consistency they needed.

'But that was the system Marcheline put in place - and it seems to be the same one Angie has for her children now.'


Jolie's father, Voight, 77, an Oscar-winning actor who made his name in hit movies including Midnight Cowboy, made every effort to visit his children after the couple separated in 1977, according to Morel.

But he was often barred from seeing them by Jolie's furious mother, who never recovered from his betrayal when he left her for lover Pickren.

Jolie cut her father out of her life after she got her big break in Hollywood and even though they later reconciled, their relationship is said to be strained because she has never fully forgiven him for his cheating.

Morel said: 'Marcheline was devastated and depressed. She had just had a baby and her husband, who she loved, had walked out on her.

'She often asked me, "Why did he leave me for her?" I told her, "I can't answer that".

'Marcheline was trying to regain her confidence as she was so deflated. She went to acting classes and was attempting to get her career as an actress going again.

'I remember there were lots of big names in Hollywood who started to take an interest when she became single again - I once had to deliver a cake from Marcheline to the actor Burt Reynolds.

'Jon was away working a lot but whenever he was around he made a real effort to see his children. He would call me and say, "Is Marcheline there, can I come over?" And it was Jon who made the effort to do normal things with them like take them to the park.

'I was friends with both Marcheline and Jon, but I've always felt that Jon got the raw end of the deal. 

'Angie's mom for instance, hardly ever cooked for her children and they would live off raw foods like avocado.

'Jon was portrayed as this evil figure and Marcheline succeeded in turning both his children against him. But it led to years of heartbreak and wounds that still haven't healed to this day.

'And I'm so surprised that Angie is now doing the same thing to her children.'

Morel quit her job as Jolie's nanny when the future star was three years old because she could no longer handle the chaos and bitterness in the house.

And her decade-long friendship with mother Bertrand ended in the mid-'80s when they lost contact.

She added: 'Angie has abandonment issues that are still being played out now.

'I don't know Brad Pitt but he seems like a good person and he looks just like Jon, so this is an exact repeat of the past.

'Angie doesn't have any concept of what a normal family is like. Brad does, he came from one.

'These kids have been through enough. Angie is trying to cut off their dad just like her mom did with her father. There is so little stability for these children as they travel so much - she is threatening to take away the one bit of stability they have.'

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-just-mother-did-father-actor-Jon-Voight.html


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Angelina Jolie's childhood nanny claims the actress is unfairly demonizing Brad Pitt and using her children as weapons against him - just as her mother did with her father Jon Voight*
> 
> Angelina Jolie's former nanny has broken her silence to dramatically call on the actress to end her war with husband Brad Pitt.
> 
> Devastated Krisann Morel says she is deeply concerned that the star is demonizing her ex and using her children as weapons against him - just like Jolie's mother did when she was a kid.
> 
> Morel, 63, cared for Jolie during her formative years and was close friends with her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, before she died of cancer.
> 
> She said there are startling parallels between what is happening now and the star's own troubled childhood when her mother cut off her famous father Jon Voight - leading to years of heartache and estrangement.
> In an exclusive interview with DailyMail.com, Morel said: 'I'm speaking out because I want to send a message to Angelina, who I care about very much.
> 
> 'I want to tell her, "Please don't cut Brad out of the children's lives. Don't use the children as weapons in your divorce. And don't demonize your husband".
> 
> 'Because that is exactly what your mother did when she was breaking up with your father. And the result was you had a lonely and traumatic childhood. Why would you inflict the same tragedy on your kids?
> 
> 'I am worried that Angie is repeating the past - repeating the same mistakes her mother made during her divorce - and I want to get this message across to her before it is too late.'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandmother and mother-of-one Morel opened up about 41-year-old Jolie's troubling upbringing and how the vicious war that broke out between her mother and father still seems to affect her today.
> 
> She revealed that Bertrand could barely stand to look at her daughter when she was a baby because she looked so much like her cheating father, who ran off with a young drama student named Stacey Pickren.
> 
> And she said that the young star and her brother James Haven, 43 - raised by a coterie of nannies - were frequently used as weapons to attack their womanizing dad.
> 
> She said: 'Angie to me was a very lonely and troubled child. Even before she was born her mother became convinced that her husband Jon was having an affair with Stacey.
> 
> 'It broke her heart and it made the atmosphere in the house very tense. There would often be furious arguments and things were rocky between them.
> 
> 'At some point they started renting an apartment above their own. I still remember the address - 468 South Roxbury in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 'It was supposed to be for Jon's production company but Angie ended up living there with a team of nannies.
> 
> 'We are talking literally three floors above the one where Marcheline lived with her son Jamie.
> 
> 'And while her mother's apartment was beautifully decorated with expensive antique furniture, Angie's place was sparsely furnished with white walls and carpets. I used to call it the Ivory Tower.
> 
> 'There were so many helpers that she often had one nanny put her in bed at night and another one to wake her up in the morning.
> 
> 'I always thought that must be so unsettling for a child and Marcheline did not spend much time with her daughter during those early years.
> 
> 'She told me, "Angie looks so much like Jon it is hard for me". She struggled to bond with her daughter in the same way she had with Jamie.
> 
> 'But I told her, "You have to pull it together for the kids". And that's what I want to tell Angie now.'
> 
> Jolie blindsided Pitt, 52, when she announced she was filing for divorce amid rumors he had been abusing alcohol and weed and cheating with co-star Marion Cotillard, 40.
> 
> Pitt is also being investigated by the FBI for allegedly attacking their 15-year-old son Maddox during a private jet flight over the United States.
> 
> Sources close to Pitt said that a smear campaign has been launched against him as his ex seeks sole custody of their six children.
> 
> And Jolie's former nanny said that what is going on is all too familiar.
> 
> Morel first met the Lara Croft actresses' mom when she was working as a waitress at the star-studded Rainbow Bar and Grill on Sunset Boulevard in Los Angeles in 1975.
> 
> They met when Bertrand, who died of breast and ovarian cancer at the age of 56 in 2007, was pregnant with her daughter and struggling to balance her Hollywood career with raising her two-year-old son, James, known as 'Jamie'.
> 
> Speaking from her home near Las Vegas, Morel said: 'I was in my early 20s and I would often chat with Bertrand and her friends when they came to the restaurant.
> 
> 'One night they were stuck between a rock and a hard place finding a babysitter so one of them asked me if I could help out.
> 
> 'I said yes and after that I started working for the family on a regular basis. They had around six nannies in total and none of us were full-time, we just turned up whenever we were asked to and were paid three dollars an hour.
> 
> 'I didn't think it was a good way to raise children as it meant the kids had this carousel of people around them were not given the consistency they needed.
> 
> 'But that was the system Marcheline put in place - and it seems to be the same one Angie has for her children now.'
> 
> 
> Jolie's father, Voight, 77, an Oscar-winning actor who made his name in hit movies including Midnight Cowboy, made every effort to visit his children after the couple separated in 1977, according to Morel.
> 
> But he was often barred from seeing them by Jolie's furious mother, who never recovered from his betrayal when he left her for lover Pickren.
> 
> Jolie cut her father out of her life after she got her big break in Hollywood and even though they later reconciled, their relationship is said to be strained because she has never fully forgiven him for his cheating.
> 
> Morel said: 'Marcheline was devastated and depressed. She had just had a baby and her husband, who she loved, had walked out on her.
> 
> 'She often asked me, "Why did he leave me for her?" I told her, "I can't answer that".
> 
> 'Marcheline was trying to regain her confidence as she was so deflated. She went to acting classes and was attempting to get her career as an actress going again.
> 
> 'I remember there were lots of big names in Hollywood who started to take an interest when she became single again - I once had to deliver a cake from Marcheline to the actor Burt Reynolds.
> 
> 'Jon was away working a lot but whenever he was around he made a real effort to see his children. He would call me and say, "Is Marcheline there, can I come over?" And it was Jon who made the effort to do normal things with them like take them to the park.
> 
> 'I was friends with both Marcheline and Jon, but I've always felt that Jon got the raw end of the deal.
> 
> 'Angie's mom for instance, hardly ever cooked for her children and they would live off raw foods like avocado.
> 
> 'Jon was portrayed as this evil figure and Marcheline succeeded in turning both his children against him. But it led to years of heartbreak and wounds that still haven't healed to this day.
> 
> 'And I'm so surprised that Angie is now doing the same thing to her children.'
> 
> Morel quit her job as Jolie's nanny when the future star was three years old because she could no longer handle the chaos and bitterness in the house.
> 
> And her decade-long friendship with mother Bertrand ended in the mid-'80s when they lost contact.
> 
> She added: 'Angie has abandonment issues that are still being played out now.
> 
> 'I don't know Brad Pitt but he seems like a good person and he looks just like Jon, so this is an exact repeat of the past.
> 
> 'Angie doesn't have any concept of what a normal family is like. Brad does, he came from one.
> 
> 'These kids have been through enough. Angie is trying to cut off their dad just like her mom did with her father. There is so little stability for these children as they travel so much - she is threatening to take away the one bit of stability they have.'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-just-mother-did-father-actor-Jon-Voight.html





interesting story and it makes sense that she might repeat her mother's patterns....but considering the source, and that the woman was probably paid for the story, I'll take it with a grain of salt


----------



## Hobbsy

. Those who fail to learn from the mistakes of their predecessors are destined to repeat them


----------



## Hobbsy

. Those who fail to learn from the mistakes of their predecessors are destined to repeat them


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lol...the irony of your double post @Hobbsy


----------



## Hobbsy

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lol...the irony of your double post @Hobbsy


Lol!! [emoji23][emoji23] I thought that may have happened!


----------



## Deco

Reminds me of the King Crimson lyrics "I repeat myself when under stress, I repeat myself when under stress, I repeat myself when under stress...."


----------



## BagBerry13

I mean, duh, I wouldn't need Freud or a former nanny to tell me this. She's pretty screwed up and that comes from early childhood. I just don't get how she didn't reject both her parents while growing up given her mother couldn't deal with her presence either and kept her at arm's length. Now I get her inappropriate relationship with her brother though.
She really needs single therapy given she's modeling her mother's relationship behaviour like this.


----------



## Chagall

bag-mania said:


> *EXCLUSIVE: Angelina Jolie's childhood nanny claims the actress is unfairly demonizing Brad Pitt and using her children as weapons against him - just as her mother did with her father Jon Voight*
> 
> Angelina Jolie's former nanny has broken her silence to dramatically call on the actress to end her war with husband Brad Pitt.
> 
> Devastated Krisann Morel says she is deeply concerned that the star is demonizing her ex and using her children as weapons against him - just like Jolie's mother did when she was a kid.
> 
> Morel, 63, cared for Jolie during her formative years and was close friends with her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, before she died of cancer.
> 
> She said there are startling parallels between what is happening now and the star's own troubled childhood when her mother cut off her famous father Jon Voight - leading to years of heartache and estrangement.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with DailyMail.com, Morel said: 'I'm speaking out because I want to send a message to Angelina, who I care about very much.
> 
> 'I want to tell her, "Please don't cut Brad out of the children's lives. Don't use the children as weapons in your divorce. And don't demonize your husband".
> 
> 'Because that is exactly what your mother did when she was breaking up with your father. And the result was you had a lonely and traumatic childhood. Why would you inflict the same tragedy on your kids?
> 
> 'I am worried that Angie is repeating the past - repeating the same mistakes her mother made during her divorce - and I want to get this message across to her before it is too late.'
> 
> Grandmother and mother-of-one Morel opened up about 41-year-old Jolie's troubling upbringing and how the vicious war that broke out between her mother and father still seems to affect her today.
> 
> She revealed that Bertrand could barely stand to look at her daughter when she was a baby because she looked so much like her cheating father, who ran off with a young drama student named Stacey Pickren.
> 
> And she said that the young star and her brother James Haven, 43 - raised by a coterie of nannies - were frequently used as weapons to attack their womanizing dad.
> 
> She said: 'Angie to me was a very lonely and troubled child. Even before she was born her mother became convinced that her husband Jon was having an affair with Stacey.
> 
> 'It broke her heart and it made the atmosphere in the house very tense. There would often be furious arguments and things were rocky between them.
> 
> 'At some point they started renting an apartment above their own. I still remember the address - 468 South Roxbury in Beverly Hills.
> 
> 'It was supposed to be for Jon's production company but Angie ended up living there with a team of nannies.
> 
> 'We are talking literally three floors above the one where Marcheline lived with her son Jamie.
> 
> 'And while her mother's apartment was beautifully decorated with expensive antique furniture, Angie's place was sparsely furnished with white walls and carpets. I used to call it the Ivory Tower.
> 
> 'There were so many helpers that she often had one nanny put her in bed at night and another one to wake her up in the morning.
> 
> 'I always thought that must be so unsettling for a child and Marcheline did not spend much time with her daughter during those early years.
> 
> 'She told me, "Angie looks so much like Jon it is hard for me". She struggled to bond with her daughter in the same way she had with Jamie.
> 
> 'But I told her, "You have to pull it together for the kids". And that's what I want to tell Angie now.'
> 
> Jolie blindsided Pitt, 52, when she announced she was filing for divorce amid rumors he had been abusing alcohol and weed and cheating with co-star Marion Cotillard, 40.
> 
> Pitt is also being investigated by the FBI for allegedly attacking their 15-year-old son Maddox during a private jet flight over the United States.
> 
> Sources close to Pitt said that a smear campaign has been launched against him as his ex seeks sole custody of their six children.
> 
> And Jolie's former nanny said that what is going on is all too familiar.
> 
> Morel first met the Lara Croft actresses' mom when she was working as a waitress at the star-studded Rainbow Bar and Grill on Sunset Boulevard in Los Angeles in 1975.
> 
> They met when Bertrand, who died of breast and ovarian cancer at the age of 56 in 2007, was pregnant with her daughter and struggling to balance her Hollywood career with raising her two-year-old son, James, known as 'Jamie'.
> 
> Speaking from her home near Las Vegas, Morel said: 'I was in my early 20s and I would often chat with Bertrand and her friends when they came to the restaurant.
> 
> 'One night they were stuck between a rock and a hard place finding a babysitter so one of them asked me if I could help out.
> 
> 'I said yes and after that I started working for the family on a regular basis. They had around six nannies in total and none of us were full-time, we just turned up whenever we were asked to and were paid three dollars an hour.
> 
> 'I didn't think it was a good way to raise children as it meant the kids had this carousel of people around them were not given the consistency they needed.
> 
> 'But that was the system Marcheline put in place - and it seems to be the same one Angie has for her children now.'
> 
> 
> Jolie's father, Voight, 77, an Oscar-winning actor who made his name in hit movies including Midnight Cowboy, made every effort to visit his children after the couple separated in 1977, according to Morel.
> 
> But he was often barred from seeing them by Jolie's furious mother, who never recovered from his betrayal when he left her for lover Pickren.
> 
> Jolie cut her father out of her life after she got her big break in Hollywood and even though they later reconciled, their relationship is said to be strained because she has never fully forgiven him for his cheating.
> 
> Morel said: 'Marcheline was devastated and depressed. She had just had a baby and her husband, who she loved, had walked out on her.
> 
> 'She often asked me, "Why did he leave me for her?" I told her, "I can't answer that".
> 
> 'Marcheline was trying to regain her confidence as she was so deflated. She went to acting classes and was attempting to get her career as an actress going again.
> 
> 'I remember there were lots of big names in Hollywood who started to take an interest when she became single again - I once had to deliver a cake from Marcheline to the actor Burt Reynolds.
> 
> 'Jon was away working a lot but whenever he was around he made a real effort to see his children. He would call me and say, "Is Marcheline there, can I come over?" And it was Jon who made the effort to do normal things with them like take them to the park.
> 
> 'I was friends with both Marcheline and Jon, but I've always felt that Jon got the raw end of the deal.
> 
> 'Angie's mom for instance, hardly ever cooked for her children and they would live off raw foods like avocado.
> 
> 'Jon was portrayed as this evil figure and Marcheline succeeded in turning both his children against him. But it led to years of heartbreak and wounds that still haven't healed to this day.
> 
> 'And I'm so surprised that Angie is now doing the same thing to her children.'
> 
> Morel quit her job as Jolie's nanny when the future star was three years old because she could no longer handle the chaos and bitterness in the house.
> 
> And her decade-long friendship with mother Bertrand ended in the mid-'80s when they lost contact.
> 
> She added: 'Angie has abandonment issues that are still being played out now.
> 
> 'I don't know Brad Pitt but he seems like a good person and he looks just like Jon, so this is an exact repeat of the past.
> 
> 'Angie doesn't have any concept of what a normal family is like. Brad does, he came from one.
> 
> 'These kids have been through enough. Angie is trying to cut off their dad just like her mom did with her father. There is so little stability for these children as they travel so much - she is threatening to take away the one bit of stability they have.'
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-just-mother-did-father-actor-Jon-Voight.html


Thank you for posting this. If this articulate is factual it is very strange that Angie ended up adoring her mother and vilifying her father. It sounds like her mother treated her horribly as a child, housing her in a separate apartment several floors up and not wanting much to do with her because she resembled Jon Voight. Of course he shouldn't have had an affair but Angie's mother was odd and probably extremely hard to live with. Her mother kept Jon away from the kids but nobody forced Angie's mother to treat her like that.


----------



## mkr

So I guess Angie is gonna go get her fixers to get this taken care of.  Seeing as they've done a wonderful job of it thus far.


----------



## Singra

It all sounds plausible and would explain some of Jolie's past behavior but I never understand the people who supposedly care about a celeb and then blab about their most intimate details. Same with their ex bodyguard. 

The thing about the nanny that gives me pause is her evaluation of voight and the mother... how much of that evaluation is unfairly skewed by personal chemistry? because I've heard some things about voight and he seems kind of an ass.



Chagall said:


> Thank you for posting this. If this articulate is factual it is very strange that Angie ended up adoring her mother and vilifying her father. It sounds like her mother treated her horribly as a child, housing her in a separate apartment several floors up and not wanting much to do with her because she resembled Jon Voight. Of course he shouldn't have had an affair but Angie's mother was odd and probably extremely hard to live with. Her mother kept Jon away from the kids but nobody forced Angie's mother to treat her like that.


Not so strange. She would have been too young to remember the exact details and there were probably many good things about her mother... doesn't seem Jolie's parents were intentionally malicious just that they were damaged people themselves (if any of it is true).


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> It all sounds plausible and would explain some of Jolie's past behavior but I never understand the people who supposedly care about a celeb and then blab about their most intimate details. Same with their ex bodyguard.
> 
> The thing about the nanny that gives me pause is her evaluation of voight and the mother... how much of that evaluation is unfairly skewed by personal chemistry? because I've heard some things about voight and he seems kind of an ass.
> 
> 
> Not so strange. She would have been too young to remember the exact details and there were probably many good things about her mother... doesn't seem Jolie's parents were intentionally malicious just that they were damaged people themselves (if any of it is true).


this woman has two things to gain - attention and/or money


----------



## BagBerry13

Yeah but that doesn't mean the story couldn't be true. Just two birds with one stone, you know.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I mean, I think it's pretty obvious that family was effed up.


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> this woman has two things to gain - attention and/or money


I think Angie wants control.  She wants sole custody so she can kick Brad out of their lives.


CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I mean, I think it's pretty obvious that family was effed up.


And now so is this one.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Yesterday I saw the preview for Allied, the new Pitt movie coming out, and boy, do he and Marion Cotillard have crazy hot chemistry!


----------



## Chagall

Singra said:


> It all sounds plausible and would explain some of Jolie's past behavior but I never understand the people who supposedly care about a celeb and then blab about their most intimate details. Same with their ex bodyguard.
> 
> The thing about the nanny that gives me pause is her evaluation of voight and the mother... how much of that evaluation is unfairly skewed by personal chemistry? because I've heard some things about voight and he seems kind of an ass.
> 
> 
> Not so strange. She would have been too young to remember the exact details and there were probably many good things about her mother... doesn't seem Jolie's parents were intentionally malicious just that they were damaged people themselves (if any of it is true).


The article is not specific as to how long her rejecting treatment of Angie went on for but think about doing that to a child. Early bonding with a child is emperitive and it was obviously lacking in Angie's case. It is not surprising she appears to have emotional problems. She was probably always trying to win her mothers approval and rejecting her father was one way to do it.


----------



## sdkitty

BagBerry13 said:


> Yeah but that doesn't mean the story couldn't be true. Just two birds with one stone, you know.


yes, it could be true.....and honestly I'm pro-Brad in this thing.  but I don't necessarily believe all the "sources"


----------



## Chagall

It's too bad everyone comes crawling out of the woodwork for their 15 minutes but her behaviour is strange and you don't end up like that from nothing. It could well be true.


----------



## Singra

The rejection as a baby seems really true and the physiological fallout that would result from that does seems like it's manifested in Jolie... it happens in lots of families and in many "good" families for a variety of reasons... the other stuff about who's the good guy and who's the bad guy is the thing I wonder about. I would think you could probably lay blame in varying measures at the feet of both parents. Judging from how Voight has conducted himself over the years he sure does confide in the press an awful lot and perform his relationship with his daughter in public (when they were speaking). 

Voight seems like a lot of actors of his time period, like Tatum O'Neil's father, who were incapable of setting aside their ego to be a good parent... Tatum O'Neil's father would obviously be on the more extreme end of the spectrum.

This nanny has spoken out before... I remember reading some of the same stuff about how her mother rejected her years ago.... there's a few more details this time round.


----------



## cdtracing

As I have said, Jolie is playing to win at whatever the cost.  It's just a shame because the real losers will be the children & the only winners will be the attorneys.  She does come from a really F***ed up childhood.  It's a shame if she's continuing the circle of dysfunction!


----------



## peppermintpatty

I have thought for years how strange that she wanted nothing to do with her father because he cheated on her mother. How much of a hypocrite is Angie that she was the one cheating with the married, engaged, or whatever the status was of the man she had a relationship with. How in the world did she reconcile that in her own mind. My dad is horrible, he cheated. I sleep with married men, which of course mean's they are cheating, and she finds nothing wrong with her behavior. She obviously doesn't see that as being a reason not to be with a cheater herself. Strange!!!!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

OMG By the Sea is on HBO right now and it is so much worse than I was anticipating.


----------



## Singra

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> OMG By the Sea is on HBO right now and it is so much worse than I was anticipating.


I didn't want to waste the money to see it... In what way is it bad?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Singra said:


> I didn't want to waste the money to see it... In what way is it bad?



I turned it off pretty quickly but it was so banal and pretentious. And the acting was super melodramatic.


----------



## bag-mania

peppermintpatty said:


> I have thought for years how strange that she wanted nothing to do with her father because he cheated on her mother. How much of a hypocrite is Angie that she was the one cheating with the married, engaged, or whatever the status was of the man she had a relationship with. How in the world did she reconcile that in her own mind. My dad is horrible, he cheated. I sleep with married men, which of course mean's they are cheating, and she finds nothing wrong with her behavior. She obviously doesn't see that as being a reason not to be with a cheater herself. Strange!!!!



Angelina slept with her mother's boyfriend when she was 16. She's apparently never had any boundaries when it comes to men. 
Cheaters tend to make excuses to justify why it's okay if they cheat, even if they are hypocrites when the comes to other people cheating.


----------



## bag-mania

*Maddox Jolie-Pitt Refused to Attend ‘Emotional’ Reunion With Dad Brad Pitt*

For 19 long days, Brad Pitt patiently waited to be reunited with his six children. He stood by as Maddox, 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne underwent counseling to help them prep for the visit. As a Pitt insider explains in the new issue of _Us Weekly,_ “He wanted to make sure the meeting would be the most productive for the kids.”

But when the group finally gathered October 8 at one of the L.A.-area homes Pitt, 52, once shared with estranged wife Angelina Jolie, the result was awkward, at best. With Maddox refusing to attend — “He chose not to go and stayed with Angie,” says a Jolie confidante — and a therapist monitoring close by, the get-together was anything but a picture-perfect, hug-filled homecoming. Says a source, “It wasn’t full of joy and happiness.”

Determined to do everything by the book, Pitt waited nearly a month to set up a meeting with his children after Jolie, 41, blindsided him by filing for divorce and requesting full physical custody of the kids September 19. Per the voluntary agreement he and Jolie signed off on in late September — based on recommendations from the L.A. County Department of Children and Family Services — all six of the kids had to undergo sessions with a therapist before the visit.

But for all his efforts, the _War Machine_ star couldn’t make the visit run smoothly. “It was emotional for him,” says a source. Maddox’s snub wasn’t taken lightly. A Jolie source says the teen, who argued with Pitt during a September 14 flight on a private jet, was effectively choosing sides. (Because he’s older than 14, by California law he can decide which parent he’d prefer to live with.)

Adopted by Jolie in 2002, two years before she fell for Pitt, “Maddox is very close with Angie,” explains the source. Jolie insiders deny Maddox has made up his mind about custody — however, one source does say that if Jolie is done with Pitt, Maddox is too. “He doesn’t really see himself as Brad’s son,” a source says of the Cambodia native, legally adopted by Pitt in 2006. Another Jolie source is more blunt: “Maddox never wants to see Brad again.”

Pitt isn’t even sure when he’ll get the chance to try. While the parenting agreement, in place until October 20, gives the exes shared legal custody, Jolie continues to have sole physical custody. A Jolie insider says the actress “is not trying to poison the kids against Brad.… She wants them to have a relationship with him once their health and safety is assured.” But, says a source, “no other visitations have been scheduled.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...-bailed-on-reunion-with-dad-brad-pitt-w445534


----------



## mkr

The oldest is easiest to brainwash.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> The oldest is easiest to brainwash.



True. Plus he was adopted by her from a Cambodian orphanage. He must think of her as his savior in many ways. For that reason alone it is easy to understand his absolute devotion to her.


----------



## mkr

Brad came into his life very soon after Angie adopted him.  Maybe not infancy but 2-3 years old.  He probably had no idea she adopted him alone.  Kids that age just know this is mom and dad.  And they love them both.  Kids don't want to not see their parent unless the parent has mistreated them somehow.  Or someone filled their head with hate.  That's cold.


----------



## Chagall

That is exactly what Marcheline Bertrand did to Angie, poisening her against her father. History repeating itself for sure.


----------



## bag-mania

It certainly isn't unusual for teenage boys to have conflicts with their fathers even in much less dysfunctional homes than this one.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> It certainly isn't unusual for teenage boys to have conflicts with their fathers even in much less dysfunctional homes than this one.


That's true, although something makes me think that Brad was the voice of reason in the household. And I can't see Angie helping Maddox through puberty.


----------



## cdtracing

So it begins.  Maddox is the eldest so he will be the tip of the spear. The others will follow his lead.  The younger ones won't understand that because of his age, Maddox can choose which parent to live with. I'm sure AJ is manipulating the kids into staying together as a unit.  She's doing the same thing to Brad that her mom did to Voight.  The cycle is continuing & she has 6 children to use as weapons.  Like I said, win no matter what the cost. 

 For someone who wants to be thought of as a great humanitarian & champion of children, she's  definitely taking the low road.    SMDH


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> So it begins.  Maddox is the eldest so he will be the tip of the spear. The others will follow his lead.  The younger ones won't understand that because of his age, Maddox can choose which parent to live with. I'm sure AJ is manipulating the kids into staying together as a unit.  She's doing the same thing to Brad that her mom did to Voight.  The cycle is continuing & she has 6 children to use as weapons.  Like I said, win no matter what the cost.
> 
> For someone who wants to be thought of as a great humanitarian & champion of children, she's  definitely taking the low road.    SMDH


Absolutely agree. The younger children will probably follow the lead of their older brother Maddox. What a mess!


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> Absolutely agree. The younger children will probably follow the lead of their older brother Maddox. What a mess!


She's going to cut Brad out of those kids lives like cancer.


----------



## mkr

Chagall said:


> Absolutely agree. The younger children will probably follow the lead of their older brother Maddox. What a mess!


I don't know if they'll follow his lead, but they will most likely do what mom says.


----------



## bag-mania

Brad certainly isn't going to be able to compete if he only gets to see them once a month for a couple of hours. Particularly if the visits are being supervised by a therapist who their mother told them has to be there to keep Daddy from doing anything bad.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> She's going to cut Brad out of those kids lives like cancer.


She should know the effect of growing up without a father (good or bad) it certainly seems to have affected her. It has made her very angry at Jon Voight. You would think that she would want to avoid that at all costs.​


----------



## BagBerry13

Chagall said:


> She should know the effect of growing up without a father (good or bad) it certainly seems to have affected her. It has made her very angry at Jon Voight. You would think that she would want to avoid that at all costs.​


Yes, if she were normal or had years of therapy. She would see the advantages of having a father around for the kids. But as we established, she's screwed up and will do as her mother.


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> She should know the effect of growing up without a father (good or bad) it certainly seems to have affected her. It has made her very angry at Jon Voight. You would think that she would want to avoid that at all costs.​


I really think she's delusional & thinks she's completely normal.  She wants control & for her kids to be as "normal" as she is.  She lives in a delusional bubble just like Kim K.


----------



## mkr

I would imagine that her attorneys and "fixers", etc. have had a chance to get to know her.  I wonder how many of them wish they hadn't taken her on as a client.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> I would imagine that her attorneys and "fixers", etc. have had a chance to get to know her.  I wonder how many of them wish they hadn't taken her on as a client.



As long as her checks clear I'm sure they're fine with her. It's their job to handle difficult clients and get them out of trouble.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I would imagine that her attorneys and "fixers", etc. have had a chance to get to know her.  I wonder how many of them wish they hadn't taken her on as a client.


I'm sure they're well paid for the effort.  You know the old saying....  Money talks & Bull$hit walks.


----------



## Hobbsy

cdtracing said:


> So it begins.  Maddox is the eldest so he will be the tip of the spear. The others will follow his lead.  The younger ones won't understand that because of his age, Maddox can choose which parent to live with. I'm sure AJ is manipulating the kids into staying together as a unit.  She's doing the same thing to Brad that her mom did to Voight.  The cycle is continuing & she has 6 children to use as weapons.  Like I said, win no matter what the cost.
> 
> For someone who wants to be thought of as a great humanitarian & champion of children, she's  definitely taking the low road.    SMDH


It's very sad to me, I feel for those kids. AJ is so selfish and sick, she's going to mess 6 lives up.


----------



## bag-mania

Hobbsy said:


> It's very sad to me, I feel for those kids. AJ is so selfish and sick, she's going to mess 6 lives up.



I'm sure at least one of the kids will write a tell-all book in about 20 years.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> I'm sure at least one of the kids will write a tell-all book in about 20 years.


If not the nannies.


----------



## Chagall

BagBerry13 said:


> Yes, if she were normal or had years of therapy. She would see the advantages of having a father around for the kids. But as we established, she's screwed up and will do as her mother.


She is copying her mother for sure. Her only hope is therapy but it can take years and years, and I somehow don't think she is open to change. If she did decide to go the therapy route it might not be in time for those poor kids. They are growing up fast.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I really think she's delusional & thinks she's completely normal.  She wants control & for her kids to be as "normal" as she is.  She lives in a delusional bubble just like Kim K.


They both do live in bubbles and have no idea what is 'normal' and what isn't!


----------



## gelbergirl

Just stopping by this thread - was wondering if there were any court dates or related significant things coming up.

I remember reading about Angelina's early days, with all the nannies/caretakers - she is creating this childhood for her kids too I thought.
Let's see what happens.


----------



## bag-mania

*BRAD PITT:*
*I'M NOT ANSWERING ANGELINA'S DIVORCE*
*For the Sake of Our Kids*

Brad Pitt will not file a legal response to Angelina Jolie's divorce petition because it would set the stage for a nasty legal battle ... and he fears it would cause great psychological damage to their kids.

Brad's legal answer was supposed to be filed Wednesday, but the deadline came and went. Sources close to the case tell us ... Brad wants joint legal and physical custody, but if he actually filed papers it would draw the battle lines. Angelina wants sole physical custody, setting up a possible custody war.

Angelina could set the wheels in motion for a default judgment since Brad hasn't answered her petition, but we're told that is not going to happen. She agrees ... healing the family is the priority, not starting a war.

There's something else here at play. The L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services is still investigating the airplane confrontation between Brad and 15-year-old Maddox, and Brad will be in a much stronger position if DCFS closes the case before he files his answer.

Our sources also say there's a chance the whole divorce case could settle privately without any dueling divorce docs. And, we're told, on that goal both Angelina and Brad agree.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/21/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-divorce-custody/


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> *BRAD PITT:*
> *I'M NOT ANSWERING ANGELINA'S DIVORCE*
> *For the Sake of Our Kids*
> 
> Brad Pitt will not file a legal response to Angelina Jolie's divorce petition because it would set the stage for a nasty legal battle ... and he fears it would cause great psychological damage to their kids.
> 
> Brad's legal answer was supposed to be filed Wednesday, but the deadline came and went. Sources close to the case tell us ... Brad wants joint legal and physical custody, but if he actually filed papers it would draw the battle lines. Angelina wants sole physical custody, setting up a possible custody war.
> 
> Angelina could set the wheels in motion for a default judgment since Brad hasn't answered her petition, but we're told that is not going to happen. She agrees ... healing the family is the priority, not starting a war.
> 
> There's something else here at play. The L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services is still investigating the airplane confrontation between Brad and 15-year-old Maddox, and Brad will be in a much stronger position if DCFS closes the case before he files his answer.
> 
> Our sources also say there's a chance the whole divorce case could settle privately without any dueling divorce docs. And, we're told, on that goal both Angelina and Brad agree.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/21/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-divorce-custody/


seems like things are taking a turn for the better....hope so


----------



## Chagall

One thing for sure is that the way Angie has handled this there is absolutely zero chance of a reconciliation.​


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> One thing for sure is that the way Angie has handled this there is absolutely zero chance of a reconciliation.​


seems that way.  but also seems like maybe she and her people realize the original approach isn't making her look good so now maybe she'll be more reasonable


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> seems that way.  but also seems like maybe she and her people realize the original approach isn't making her look good so now maybe she'll be more reasonable


I hope they will come to an agreement because of the kids. What I was referring to was a chance of them getting back together as a couple. Her accusations squashed any chance of that.


----------



## reginag

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure they're well paid for the effort.  You know the old saying....  Money talks & Bull$hit walks.


So true!


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I hope they will come to an agreement because of the kids. What I was referring to was a chance of them getting back together as a couple. Her accusations squashed any chance of that.


I agree.  Seems she's done with him; she made it quite clear.


----------



## Alexenjie

bag-mania said:


> *BRAD PITT:*
> *I'M NOT ANSWERING ANGELINA'S DIVORCE*
> *For the Sake of Our Kids*
> 
> Brad Pitt will not file a legal response to Angelina Jolie's divorce petition because it would set the stage for a nasty legal battle ... and he fears it would cause great psychological damage to their kids.
> 
> Brad's legal answer was supposed to be filed Wednesday, but the deadline came and went. Sources close to the case tell us ... Brad wants joint legal and physical custody, but if he actually filed papers it would draw the battle lines. Angelina wants sole physical custody, setting up a possible custody war.
> 
> Angelina could set the wheels in motion for a default judgment since Brad hasn't answered her petition, but we're told that is not going to happen. She agrees ... healing the family is the priority, not starting a war.
> 
> There's something else here at play. The L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services is still investigating the airplane confrontation between Brad and 15-year-old Maddox, and Brad will be in a much stronger position if DCFS closes the case before he files his answer.
> 
> Our sources also say there's a chance the whole divorce case could settle privately without any dueling divorce docs. And, we're told, on that goal both Angelina and Brad agree.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/10/21/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-divorce-custody/



Brad's attorneys are too smart to just let the response day go by without asking for an extension. Brad said he wants this whole thing to be handled privately and I would be surprised if Angie decided a public fight would be good for her image. She didn't exactly win the public relations war with way she chose to file for divorce.


----------



## rockhollow

Alexenjie said:


> Brad's attorneys are too smart to just let the response day go by without asking for an extension. Brad said he wants this whole thing to be handled privately and I would be surprised if Angie decided a public fight would be good for her image. She didn't exactly win the public relations war with way she chose to file for divorce.



Yes, her team must have thought that people were going to rally behind her, poor Ang and her children, brow beaten by a drunk and stoned Brad.
They must have been surprised and scrambled for a change of plan, maybe a more quiet, private divorce would be better for Ang's image.
I would hope that they can work out something that is good for all, but there are going to be some major hurtles to overcome. I think they are very opposite in almost everything, and that might have worked when together, but is going to make separation difficult.

I'm team Brad, he's always seems like a pretty nice laid back guy, that loves his kids.
A saint, no, but a nice guy.


----------



## Singra

^ It doesn't need to be media image that propels a change in tactic. Emotions run high especially in the beginning, I would think it's completely healthy to change tack in this type of situation. 


Both of them have been in the intense spotlight for so long... I have to wonder what that does to your personality. I would hope they both still resemble a functioning, recognizable human but you never know. Look at how many uber famous people turn out to be a black hole of narcissism when you get a peek behind the curtain.


----------



## gillianna

These kids deserve so much better.  It seems AJ is out to destroy Brad by destroying him in the way it will hurt the most- their children.  She seems to be filled with anger towards him and sad to sad it is very easy for a parent to poison a child against the other parent.  She seems to be repeating her past and her children will hold the scars to turn out to become messed up young adults.


----------



## sdkitty

gillianna said:


> These kids deserve so much better.  It seems AJ is out to destroy Brad by destroying him in the way it will hurt the most- their children.  She seems to be filled with anger towards him and sad to sad it is very easy for a parent to poison a child against the other parent.  She seems to be repeating her past and her children will hold the scars to turn out to become messed up young adults.


I'm not sure what to think about her motives.  But I don't believe Brad is a terrible or dangerous dad.  So then it would have to be either shes angry at him for something else like an affair.  Or it's just a control thing. She wants to be rid of him and doesn't want to share the kids.  Either way she's not looking good to me.


----------



## Alexenjie

Since Brad hasn't been charged with some horrible child abuse crime I doubt Angie will be successful at trying to keep the kids all to herself. I doubt she even really wants to. It's entirely possible for them to quietly settle the whole child custody and divorce arrangements behind the scenes and no one in the public will have a clue as to what their agreement is. They both have really busy careers, maybe living separately the kids will spend more time with both of them then they did when they were married.


----------



## lovemysavior

I don't know if this was addressed or not, but why did FBI have to get involved in this dispute? I know that family services does, but FBI? Really? Shouldn't they be investigating more serious issues? Not saying that if Brad abused the child is right, but I've seen worse scenarios happen with children and usually FBI doesn't get involved with "average Joe" families.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

I think they said the FBI is called on all flight problems/interruptions/ calls for help.

Maybe this is due to 9/11?


----------



## bag-mania

The anonymous call from the airplane was to the Los Angeles police department. The LAPD determined that they did not have jurisdiction because the incident occurred in the air during the flight from France. The matter was turned over to the FBI at that point.


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Are Selling Chateau Miraval*

Au revoir! Estranged couple Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are saying goodbye to Château Miraval, their expansive estate and vineyard in the village of Correns, France. Multiple sources tell _Us Weekly_ that the pair have put the home up for sale following Jolie’s September 19 divorce filing.

“The home has been valued and is going on the market any day now,” an insider tells _Us_, adding that changes will be made to Jolie and Pitt’s line of rosé, which is created at Château Miraval’s prize-winning vineyards.

Another source tells _Us _that Brangelina is planning to sell all of their joint property in the wake of their breakup.

The _Fight Club_ hunk, 52, and the Academy Award–winning actress, 41, purchased Château Miraval in 2012 for an estimated $60 million and tied the knot there on August 23, 2014. The 1,200-acre property boasts 35 rooms and features pine forests, olive groves, terraced hillsides, working vineyards, a private lake and, yes, even a moat.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ina-jolie-are-selling-chateau-miraval-w446252


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> The oldest is easiest to brainwash.



I wouldn't say Maddox has been brain-washed but he's been with Angie from the beginning. It's Angie who's his real parent. And since I don't think Angie has done anything wrong to Maddox, I don't think it's fair to say he's been brain-washed.


----------



## Pursejoy9

bag-mania said:


> The anonymous call from the airplane was to the Los Angeles police department. The LAPD determined that they did not have jurisdiction because the incident occurred in the air during the flight from France. The matter was turned over to the FBI at that point.


Maybe if they flew commercial they would have to control themselves like everyone else. Living in a bubble of your own made up world is not healthy.


----------



## bag-princess

wonder what in the hell it is that brad allegedly did to that boy that was so bad that she wants to try and remove any and all instances of him from their life as if he never existed!


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> wonder what in the hell it is that brad allegedly did to that boy that was so bad that she wants to try and remove any and all instances of him from their life as if he never existed!



I'm not convinced he did anything bad to the boy. Not that I know whether he's capable of anything bad or not, I don't know him. But everything about this divorce and the alleged incident screams premeditation. Angelina had all her ducks in a row as far as having a place for she and the kids to go (and child protective services on speed dial apparently) BEFORE that airplane trip.


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> I wouldn't say Maddox has been brain-washed but he's been with Angie from the beginning. It's Angie who's his real parent. And since I don't think Angie has done anything wrong to Maddox, I don't think it's fair to say he's been brain-washed.


Angie isn't his real parent either.  She adopted him, then met Brad, and Brad adopted him too once they went public.  He was pretty young through all that so I don't think he thinks Angie is more his parent than Brad.  I would imagine that he thinks they are mom and dad.

I do believe Angie would try to get him to stay with her any way she could, especially since he is old enough to choose a parent to live with.


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> I'm not convinced he did anything bad to the boy. Not that I know whether he's capable of anything bad or not, I don't know him. But everything about this divorce and the alleged incident screams premeditation. Angelina had all her ducks in a row as far as having a place for she and the kids to go (and child protective services on speed dial apparently) BEFORE that airplane trip.





that is why i said "allegedly".   short of attempted murder or sexual abuse i can't imagine anything that would cause this type of reaction from her!   but like you i have think that she had plans for this to happen long before it hit the fan and the news.


----------



## bag-mania

bag-princess said:


> that is why i said "allegedly".   short of attempted murder or sexual abuse i can't imagine anything that would cause this type of reaction from her!   but like you i have think that she had plans for this to happen long before it hit the fan and the news.



To me Angie comes across as having a back-stabber type of personality. I can see her devising a strategy to present Brad as an unfit parent to give her the advantage in the divorce and in public perception.


----------



## Pickle123

bag-mania said:


> I'm not convinced he did anything bad to the boy. Not that I know whether he's capable of anything bad or not, I don't know him. But everything about this divorce and the alleged incident screams premeditation. Angelina had all her ducks in a row as far as having a place for she and the kids to go (and child protective services on speed dial apparently) BEFORE that airplane trip.


Agreed, ALL her ducks in a row. She wanted rid of him and to be able to take the kids overseas to live.


----------



## lallybelle

Well it seems Brad & Maddox did have a meeting after all. A day or 2 after the report of Mad not going to the group session.


----------



## Singra

Remind me again... Is Jolie currently friendly with her ex-husbands? I think I've seen her refer to Johnny Lee Miller on good terms. 

If she's still friends with Billy Bob was there a period when they didn't speak or was it always amicable?


----------



## bag-mania

^I get the impression she and Billy Bob have not stayed in touch. They married only two months after meeting and were together maybe three years.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Angie isn't his real parent either.  She adopted him, then met Brad, and Brad adopted him too once they went public.  He was pretty young through all that so I don't think he thinks Angie is more his parent than Brad.  I would imagine that he thinks they are mom and dad.
> 
> I do believe Angie would try to get him to stay with her any way she could, especially since he is old enough to choose a parent to live with.



Angie is his real parent in a sense that she's probably the first person who really took care of him. It's only natural that he's on her side.


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> ^I get the impression she and Billy Bob have not stayed in touch. They married only two months after meeting and were together maybe three years.


Right. The relationship with Johnny Lee Miller seems to end acrimoniously but then they seemed to reconnect years later. There have been times when Billy Bob has said she would come running back to him (he wishes) when she got tired of Pitt. And her former bodyguard spoke about her in a similar way to Billy Bob, basically trash talking Pitt and painting Jolie as the one that wears the pants in need of a "real" man. I recall two interviews with Banderas and Ethan Hawke where they spoke about working with Jolie... she must spin some powerful mojo because all these men seemed completely enraptured by her.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> Right. The relationship with Johnny Lee Miller seems to end acrimoniously but then they seemed to reconnect years later. There have been times when Billy Bob has said she would come running back to him (he wishes) when she got tired of Pitt. And her former bodyguard spoke about her in a similar way to Billy Bob, basically trash talking Pitt and painting Jolie as the one that wears the pants in need of a "real" man. I recall two interviews with Banderas and Ethan Hawke where they spoke about working with Jolie... *she must spin some powerful mojo because all these men seemed completely enraptured by her.*



You are right there. She can manipulate men with the best of them for sure. It will be interesting to see if her power over them continues as she gets older and (slightly) less beautiful.


----------



## bag-mania

Angelina is far more calculating than most stars. I found this old _Times_ article from 2008. It shows how controlling Angelina was/is about selling her image in the media and getting the most out of it for herself and her charities. It also shows how her plans occasionally overreach and it backfires on her. I think that's what happened with her divorce strategy.

*Angelina Jolie’s Carefully Orchestrated Image*

When Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt negotiated with People and other celebrity magazines this summer for photos of their newborn twins and an interview, the stars were seeking more than the estimated $14 million they received from the deal. They also wanted a hefty slice of journalistic input — a promise that the winning magazine’s coverage would be positive, not merely in that instance but into the future.

According to the deal offered by Ms. Jolie, the winning magazine was obliged to offer coverage that would not reflect negatively on her or her family, according to two people with knowledge of the bidding who were granted anonymity because the talks were confidential. The deal also asked for an “editorial plan” providing a road map of the layout, these people say.

The winner was _People_. The resulting package in its Aug. 18 issue — the magazine’s best-selling in seven years — was a publicity coup for Ms. Jolie, the Oscar winner and former Hollywood eccentric who wore a necklace ornamented with dried blood and talked about her fondness for knives before transforming herself into a philanthropist, United Nations good-will ambassador and devoted mother of six.

In the _People_ interview, there were questions about her and Mr. Pitt’s charity work and no use of the word “Brangelina,” the tabloid amalgamation of their names, which irks the couple.

Through a spokeswoman, _People_ magazine, which is owned by Time Inc., released a statement denying that any conditions were placed on coverage. “These claims are categorically false,” the statement said. “Like any news organization, People does purchase photos, but the magazine does not determine editorial content based on the demands of outside parties.”

While all celebrities seek to manipulate their public images to one degree or another, Ms. Jolie accomplishes it with a determination, a self-reliance and a degree of success that is particularly notable. The actress does not employ a publicist or an agent. The keys to her public image belong to her alone, although she does rely on her longtime manager, Geyer Kosinski, as a conduit.

Jennifer Lopez, who sold pictures of her twins to People for an estimated $6 million in February, has a team of eight to help her navigate such situations. Ms. Jolie, 33, has her cellphone, a lawyer and Mr. Kosinski (and, of course, the counsel of her partner, Mr. Pitt). Getty Images handled the photography and some negotiations.

“She’s scary smart,” said Bonnie Fuller, the former editor of Us Weekly and Star magazines. “But smart only takes you so far. She also has an amazing knack, perhaps more than any other star, for knowing how to shape a public image.”

Ms. Jolie did not respond to interview requests and neither did Mr. Kosinski. Her lawyer, Robert Offer, declined to comment. But through interviews with nearly two dozen people who have worked directly with her over the years, a picture emerges of how she skillfully works the press.

Ms. Jolie expertly walks a line between known entity and complete mystery, cultivates relationships with friendly reporters and even sets up her own photo shoots for the paparazzi.

Most skillfully, she dictates terms to celebrity magazines involving their coverage of her and her family, editors say, creating an awkward situation for publications that try to abide by strict journalistic standards.

Ms. Jolie showed her skill at handling the news media in other negotiations. People magazine bid successfully for photos and an exclusive interview after she gave birth to her first child in 2006. Those pictures sold for an estimated $4.1 million, a sum that she and Mr. Pitt said they donated to charity.

In a separate 2006 negotiation with People, Ms. Jolie invited magazine editors — through her philanthropic adviser, Trevor Neilson — to bid on exclusive photos of her and her adopted Cambodian son, Maddox. But she made coverage of her charity work part of the deal.

“While Angelina and Brad understand the interest in their family, they also expect that the publications who purchase these photos will use them in a way that also draws attention to the needs of the Cambodian people,” Mr. Neilson wrote in a December 2006 memo to editors.

He went on to promise that Ms. Jolie would provide “exclusive quotes” to the publication that purchased the photos. “Publications are invited to comment on their editorial plans when submitting their bids,” Mr. Neilson wrote.

Time Inc. won the photos, paying an estimated $750,000. In the Jan. 8 issue of People came an article headlined “Angelina Jolie: Mission to Cambodia.” As in other instances, the company paid the money to the photography company, Getty Images, which took its fee and split the rest in payments to companies operated on behalf of Ms. Jolie and Mr. Pitt. Those companies in turn funneled the money to the Jolie-Pitt Foundation.

Mr. Neilson, the president of the Global Philanthropy Group and a former executive at the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation, said, “She is used to sell magazines and newspapers, so part of why we wrote that memo is that we wanted to use the interest in her personal life to influence people to pay attention to important issues. If Angie can use the interest and redirect it, she wants to do that.”

The persona that Ms. Jolie projects on screen tends to be intimidating and physical. She is not the girl next door. She won a supporting actress Oscar in 2000 for “Girl, Interrupted,” in which she played a mental patient.

But more recently, she has emphasized her philanthropic work, and her growing family. Ms. Jolie, with Mr. Pitt, now has a clan of six. There are three adopted children — Maddox, Pax and Zahara — and three biological children: Shiloh and the twins, Knox and Vivienne.

But she cut a very different, wilder figure in Hollywood during her marriage to the actor Billy Bob Thornton. After their divorce in 2003, Us magazine asked Ms. Jolie if she would agree to an interview and be photographed. According to two people involved, she declined — but then offered the magazine another photo opportunity. Ms. Jolie informed it what time and place she would be publicly playing with Maddox, essentially creating a paparazzi shot.

The resulting photo, the origin of which was not made public to _Us_ readers, presented Ms. Jolie in a new light — a young mother unsuccessfully trying to have a private moment with her son.

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/21/business/media/21angelina.html


----------



## bag-mania

*(continued)*

Shifting the focus is one of Ms. Jolie’s best maneuvers, magazine editors and publicity executives say. When she became romantically involved with Mr. Pitt, for instance, she faced a public relations crisis — being portrayed in the tabloid press as a predator who stole Mr. Pitt from his wife, Jennifer Aniston.

This time, it was Ms. Jolie’s charity work that helped turn the story. Long interested in international humanitarian work, Ms. Jolie appeared in Pakistan, where she visited camps housing Afghan refugees, and even met with President Pervez Musharraf. Ms. Jolie and Mr. Pitt made a subsequent trip to Kashmir to bring attention to earthquake victims.

“Presto, they come out looking like serious people who have transformed a silly press obsession into a sincere attempt to help the needy,” said Michael Levine, a celebrity publicist and author.

That is cynical nonsense, counters Mr. Neilson.

“People don’t realize the complexity of what Angie is doing,” he said. “A lot of her charity work is done quietly and not in front of the media.”

According to federal filings, the Jolie-Pitt Foundation, the entity through which Mr. Neilson says the couple distributes photo money, has given grants of about $2 million since its creation in 2006. Mr. Neilson said that filings run more than a year behind and that the foundation has additional commitments of about $5.6 million that that are being paid as the organizations receiving the funds structure their programs.

Among the grants are $2 million for an AIDS clinic in Ethiopia and $2.6 million to Make It Right, an organization devoted to rebuilding New Orleans, Mr. Neilson said. Smaller grants include $500,000 to groups focused on helping Iraqi schoolchildren.

The _New York Times_ recently ran a feature article about Ms. Jolie; there were no restrictions on access.

Still, such blunders are rare, and Ms. Jolie’s Q score, a measurement of a star’s likability, has continued to increase. Around the time she won her Oscar, 13 percent of people surveyed viewed her positively, according to Marketing Evaluations Inc. The average rating for female stars is 18 percent.

Today, about 24 percent of respondents view Ms. Jolie positively.

Ms. Jolie’s attempts to lasso the media have occasionally backfired. In 2006, when she sought the privacy of Namibia to give birth to Shiloh, the government refused to grant visas to journalists unless they had written permission from the couple. Magazines complained harshly.

More recently, she insisted that journalists at the premiere of “A Mighty Heart,” a movie about the murdered_ Wall Street Journal_ reporter Daniel Pearl, sign an agreement limiting their questions and the use of her answers. In part, the document stated: “The interview may only be used to promote the picture. In no event may interviewer or media outlet be entitled to run all or any portion of the interview in connection with any other story.”

And, “the interview will not be used in a manner that is disparaging, demeaning or derogatory to Ms. Jolie.”

Ms. Jolie blamed an overzealous lawyer for the demand at the time, saying he was “trying to protect me.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/21/business/media/21angelina.html


----------



## bag-mania

*ABUSE INVESTIGATION EXPANDED TO FAMILY
... ANGELINA SOURCES SAY*

The Brad Pitt child abuse investigation has been expanded to the entire family, including Angelina ... sources connected with Angelina Jolie tell TMZ.

Our sources say ... the L.A. County Dept. of Children and Family Services initially focused on the plane incident in which Brad allegedly struck 15-year-old Maddox.

Our sources say, through various interviews with family members, DCFS has now expanded its investigation to other alleged incidents, including interactions between Brad and Angelina which were allegedly witnessed by 1 or more of their 6 kids.

The Angelina sources say some of the children have been fearful around Brad, and Maddox in particular has problems with his dad. We're told the meeting Brad had with Maddox last week ended quickly because Maddox didn't want to be there.

None of our sources would say if the DCFS interviews turned up anything that would cause the agency to take action related to custody.

http://m.tmz.com/#article/2016/10/25/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-abuse-investigation-expanded/


----------



## Singra

Hmmmmm that doesn't seem too good. I read the version of this article on In Touch weekly and their version was a little more negative.


----------



## Grande Latte

AJ doesn't strike me as the kind of person who would ever be really happy and content. No matter her wealth, her beauty, her relationship status, her stature in society,...TBH it's kind of sad when you think about it.


----------



## Grace123

Pickle123 said:


> Agreed, ALL her ducks in a row. She wanted rid of him and to be able to take the kids overseas to live.



I agree. She NEEDS those children to maintain and improve her slipping image. Without them, she'll be forgotten in less than a year.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> Hmmmmm that doesn't seem too good. I read the version of this article on In Touch weekly and their version was a little more negative.



It makes me wonder who the "sources connected with Angelina Jolie" are. I'm guessing famous crisis manager, Judy Smith, is earning her keep.


----------



## Deco

Grande Latte said:


> AJ doesn't strike me as the kind of person who would ever be really happy and content. No matter her wealth, her beauty, her relationship status, her stature in society,...TBH it's kind of sad when you think about it.


I would agree with the sad part if you look at AJ in a vacuum.  The reality is that these perma-miserable people have a tendency to make others miserable as well, and their own discontent is used as justification to do whatever they want to the rest of the world.  I know the type, all too well.


----------



## guccimamma

be careful what you wish for... international fame, 6 kids with brad pitt, all the money in the world,  and a chateau....

still a miserable woman.


----------



## bag-mania

I read an article from several years ago where she said she still wanted more children, even after the 6th. I wonder if she'll start adopting again after the divorce is worked out.


----------



## Chagall

guccimamma said:


> be careful what you wish for... international fame, 6 kids with brad pitt, all the money in the world,  and a chateau....
> 
> still a miserable woman.


She may not be miserable. She may be very happy with the decision to move on without Brad!


----------



## cdtracing

She strikes me as someone who is unhappy & never satisfied no matter how prosperous & successful her life is.  These are the kinds of people that instead of doing what they need to do for their own well being & mental/emotional health, just want to make everyone around them as miserable as they are.  Brad will probably be better off without her.  It's a shame that the kids will have to endure her & the life she will give them.  Sad, really sad that the children will be the ultimate victims in all this.


----------



## Singra

And really sad that the children have such a high media profile to begin with, it should be illegal for the media to mention their name + face until they're over a certain age. 

The strategy of selling your kids pics for front covers "to do good" have always attracted the attention of skeptical journalists (rightly so). There was a buzzfeed article very similar to that NYT piece that went into a little more detail that someone posted to this thread over a year ago unfortunately I can't remember the title and I can't find it. It was the best article I think I've read on the media practices of Jolie/Pitt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

In addition to trying to turn her image around I think she probably needs those kids for personal validation as well. She wants them all to herself because they are all she has. She's obviously a deeply insecure and lonely person. She doesn't have any friends. All of her relationships have been a disaster. She's anorexic, she was a drug addict, she attempted suicide twice, she self-harmed as a child. She was in a psychiatric hospital and then soon after she adopts a child right before she and her husband who she married after a hot minute get divorced and then right after that she starts a relationship with a married man and gets pregnant right away. Her life is a series of desperate actions.


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> In addition to trying to turn her image around I think she probably needs those kids for personal validation as well. She wants them all to herself because they are all she has. She's obviously a deeply insecure and lonely person. She doesn't have any friends. All of her relationships have been a disaster. She's anorexic, she was a drug addict, she attempted suicide twice, she self-harmed as a child. She was in a psychiatric hospital and then soon after she adopts a child right before she and her husband who she married after a hot minute get divorced and then right after that she starts a relationship with a married man and gets pregnant right away. Her life is a series of desperate actions.


That was subtle.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy




----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> That was subtle.



but accurate.


----------



## Livia1




----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I mean that's basically her Wikipedia bio minus her filmography.


----------



## Deco

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I mean that's basically her Wikipedia bio minus her filmography.


For some reason, this cracked me up big time.


----------



## limom

According to this article, Brad verbally abused the kids
http://people.com/movies/brad-pitt-...mporary-dcfs-plan-as-investigation-continues/


----------



## mkr

Don't we all at times?  Especially when they hit 12-14 and they get mouthy themselves.  Add Angie's no rules rule and and there's a whole lot of child to parent disrespect.


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> Don't we all at times?  Especially when they hit 12-14 and they get mouthy themselves.  Add Angie's no rules rule and and there's a whole lot of child to parent disrespect.


For real


----------



## seton

Grande Latte said:


> AJ doesn't strike me as the kind of person who would ever be really happy and content. No matter her wealth, her beauty, her relationship status, her stature in society,...TBH it's kind of sad when you think about it.



Funny, that is how Brad strikes me too. It takes two to tango.


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Don't we all at times?  Especially when they hit 12-14 and they get mouthy themselves.  Add Angie's no rules rule and and there's a whole lot of child to parent disrespect.



what is abuse? telling a kid to pick up their room for the 10th time? yelling at the dishes in the sink? screaming at your teenager for throwing a party in your home? telling that teenager year old they can live in a tent in the yard if they don't want to follow basic rules?  

lock me up.

for some reason i don't imagine these kids do any of this, because they have maids/tutors...and probably limited outside friends.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

This one? 

https://www.buzzfeed.com/annehelenp...s-perfect-game?utm_term=.iuXY0v5MK#.sun2gZ5jP




Singra said:


> And really sad that the children have such a high media profile to begin with, it should be illegal for the media to mention their name + face until they're over a certain age.
> 
> The strategy of selling your kids pics for front covers "to do good" have always attracted the attention of skeptical journalists (rightly so). There was a buzzfeed article very similar to that NYT piece that went into a little more detail that someone posted to this thread over a year ago unfortunately I can't remember the title and I can't find it. It was the best article I think I've read on the media practices of Jolie/Pitt.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

seton said:


> Funny, that is how Brad strikes me too. It takes two to tango.



I imagine the relationships within this family are tumultuous and it wouldn't surprise me at all if Brad was a nasty drunk.


----------



## Alexenjie

Anyone in an unhappy marriage (Angie included) could easily become a nasty drunk. Anger tends to make people mean.

I think it's terrible for Brad that Angie is getting so much time alone with the kids to brainwash them into hating or disliking him. He was probably already, as the one who believed in rules and discipline, not the favorite parent. Angie with the no yelling, no rules, raising free range children of the world (no formal school, no regular friends, no home for months or years at a time) would be the easier parent to get behind if you were forced to choose between the two.

I hope CA Family Services and the therapists (however many they have) can see beyond her façade. Raising kids the way she has decided to, sounds like a recipe for disaster to me, especially if they end up losing Brad as a big presence in their lives.


----------



## Singra

It's too soon to tell what's what. Most of the info that has dribbled out is speculative or opinion's of people close to them, there are only a few facts. If the DCFS finds fault with Pitt I'd be inclined to believe their evaluation whenever news of that comes out. This is likely naive but I like to believe a department like that would do an honest job.

I would say I naturally sway towards Pitt POV because Jolie is difficult to relate to but Pitt is no choir boy. Pitt's brother said in an interview once that the character Brad most closely resembled was the character in a River runs through it... that was kind of a f**ked up character. If he was attracted to Jolie in the first place I would think he doesn't have all his marbles in the same place. Jolie's husband track record is 1. drug addict/alcoholic (at the time of their marriage) and 2. a former alcoholic with all manner of anxiety disorders... what's to say Pitt doesn't stray far from that personality template.

Perhaps he was out manoeuvred by Jolie but in order for that to happen you have to be the one to supply the hang man his  or int his case her rope. Whichever way the truth skews Pitt is foolish for letting things unravel to the degree they have.





Vanilla Bean said:


> This one?
> 
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/annehelenp...s-perfect-game?utm_term=.iuXY0v5MK#.sun2gZ5jP


Yes that's the one  I remember it because it mostly because it looked at how they used image to market themselves. Thanks for finding it... I should reread it perhaps my memory of it was better than it is.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Don't forget that we're all just speculating here. We only have opinions and not the truth.


----------



## guccimamma

i just can't believe the fbi is wasting time on this.  there are actual cases of child abuse in this world.


----------



## pixiejenna

Singra said:


> It's too soon to tell what's what. Most of the info that has dribbled out is speculative or opinion's of people close to them, there are only a few facts. If the DCFS finds fault with Pitt I'd be inclined to believe their evaluation whenever news of that comes out. This is likely naive but I like to believe a department like that would do an honest job.
> 
> I would say I naturally sway towards Pitt POV because Jolie is difficult to relate to but Pitt is no choir boy. Pitt's brother said in an interview once that the character Brad most closely resembled was the character in a River runs through it... that was kind of a f**ked up character. If he was attracted to Jolie in the first place I would think he doesn't have all his marbles in the same place. Jolie's husband track record is 1. drug addict/alcoholic (at the time of their marriage) and 2. a former alcoholic with all manner of anxiety disorders... what's to say Pitt doesn't stray far from that personality template.
> 
> Perhaps he was out manoeuvred by Jolie but in order for that to happen you have to be the one to supply the hang man his  or int his case her rope. Whichever way the truth skews Pitt is foolish for letting things unravel to the degree they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes that's the one [emoji2] I remember it because it mostly because it looked at how they used image to market themselves. Thanks for finding it... I should reread it perhaps my memory of it was better than it is.


Unfortunately most of what is being reported is speculation. I honestly would like to believe the DCFS but past experiences of people I know don't really hold much stock in them. I know a few people who've lost their kids who shouldn't have. Who've had their kids taken away for years and have to spend thousands in legal fees to get very far. And I know people who've been reported rightfully so and they got to keep their kids and they really shouldn't have.  I'm talking really bad straight up neglect and inhabitable living conditions, like animal feces and bug infestations due to the animal feces. And craigslisting a room for rent to homeless people with a little kid. If a homeless person finds your place bad enough to not only not want to stay but report you, you know that the living conditions are bad.


guccimamma said:


> i just can't believe the fbi is wasting time on this.  there are actual cases of child abuse in this world.


ITA if there is a case to be had I don't believe that they are the agency who should be involved. I almost feel like they should have to pay for the cost of the investigation.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

I thought they closed this case because there was no evidence?  Or is this just more spin?  Or is Angie causing more trouble?


----------



## bag-mania

It's being reported that the FBI questioned Angelina and the kids for four hours which, if true, is really long for this type of thing. There are serious crimes that don't get that much special attention. Maybe the agents sent there were starstruck or something.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> It's being reported that the FBI questioned Angelina and the kids for four hours which, if true, is really long for this type of thing. There are serious crimes that don't get that much special attention. Maybe the agents sent there were starstruck or something.


But they said that weeks ago.  Also, 4 hours is probably not long considering there were SEVEN people to talk to.   Man I wouldn't want to be on their case.  All those bratty kids...


----------



## cdtracing

What constitutes abuse these days??? Yelling at your kids to settle down when they are misbehaving can be construed as verbal abuse.  Angie doesn't believe in discipline/rules/structure in any form & Brad does believe children should have rules & structure.  Anything he would do, she could twist into verbal abuse.  The world is upside down.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> What constitutes abuse these days??? Yelling at your kids to settle down when they are misbehaving can be construed as verbal abuse.  Angie doesn't believe in discipline/rules/structure in any form & Brad does believe children should have rules & structure.  Anything he would do, she could twist into verbal abuse.  The world is upside down.


agree......I've been an Angie liker on this board in the past for all her good works but I'm pro-Brad on this one.  I just don't see him as an abuser.  Not that I have all the facts but this smells fishy to me.


----------



## Olechka

I am curious who we are going to see them with as a new gf/bf...


----------



## mkr

True verbal abuse is degrading in nature.  I seriously doubt Brad is walking around calling his kids a piece of sh!t or you're a fat cow or I don't love you.  That's my definition of verbal abuse.  Correct me if I'm wrong.

Although I do remember " stop crying or I'm gonna give you something to cry about".  That's probably verbal abuse.


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> agree......I've been an Angie liker on this board in the past for all her good works but I'm pro-Brad on this one.  I just don't see him as an abuser.  Not that I have all the facts but this smells fishy to me.



If both parents aren't on the same page when it comes to child rearing, the kids will play one parent against the other.  My kids tried but DH & I were always in agreement about raising the kids so their manipulation attempts didn't work out.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to wait on the report. Just because externally Brad may appear to not have behaviour associated with verbal/emotional abuse, doesn't mean he isn't capable of it.

Angelina's past, alternately, could have made her more pro-active in trying to maintain a peaceful home environment than the one she grew up in (or even her own earlier actions resulting from an unsettled homelife) ie her tolerance for certain behaviour in parenting/marriage might be be less patience because of it.

Pure speculation of course but there are _always_ two sides to the story and nothing is as black and white as either side would have you believe.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^It also wouldn't surprise me if Angelina was attracted to abusive men given her past and personality.


----------



## Singra

The men Jolie has been involved with in the past seem to have been more self harming and perhaps prone to having their lives spin out of control. That's how I see Pitt, at his worst he may have let things slide but ultimately he's not a bad tempered child like Johnny Depp or a professional rage machine like Mel Gibson.   

Even though Pitt has a dark side I just can't see how he would let things go to the extent that he would need intervention from the authorities... surely a good psychologist/family counsellor could have handled the issues privately... and I'm fully expecting the child services report to come back clear or mostly clear for Pitt. But since the DFCS is involved and if they do eventually state concerns I believe they would do their due diligence since this is such a high profile case.






bag-mania said:


> It's being reported that the FBI questioned Angelina and the kids for four hours which, if true, is really long for this type of thing. There are serious crimes that don't get that much special attention. Maybe the agents sent there were starstruck or something.


I'm still so unclear as to who is actually investigating what. I don't get the FBI involvement at all, it seems like a complete waste. The way I read the whole thing was that the media spun a likely scenario story from a limited number of available court docs and sources. It's highly possible they've exaggerated the extent of certain investigations mostly because I think actual specifics of those investigations would be difficult to come by.

As the story stands right now it's specific enough for the public to have a general idea of what is happening but vague enough for plausible deniability in the future. I would think this is an acceptable place to be for either side's PR.





Olechka said:


> I am curious who we are going to see them with as a new gf/bf...


Yup, me too...  but I'm thinking they're going to become a lot more private after this.


----------



## bag-mania

*'SHE DOESN'T F*** AROUND' If Brad Pitt had raised a hand to his kids Angelina Jolie ‘would have beaten him to death’ says couple’s former security advisor Kris Herzog*

CLAIMS that Brad Pitt was ever violent to his children with Angelina Jolie have been blasted as “bulls***” by the family’s former security advisor.

Kris Herzog, an ex-US soldier who worked with the Jolie-Pitt family for several years, has spoken out after the split between Hollywood’s biggest power couple turned toxic.

Last month it was alleged that Brad, 52, had attacked 15-year-old son Maddox during a furious bust-up on a private jet.

The incident, which sparked an FBI investigation, was said to have been the final straw for wife Angelina, who dumped him and filed for divorce “for the health of the family”, citing irreconcilable differences.

But rubbishing allegations of Brad’s violence, Kris said if the actor had lashed out at Maddox, Angelina would have “whipped his a**."

Kris, 49, told The Sun on Sunday: “Does he mouth off when he’s been drinking? Yes.

But I’ve never seen Brad be violent towards his kids or anyone else.

“Angelina can whip Brad’s a** seven days of the week.

“She can ball up her fists and punch quicker and harder and more accurately than Brad and George Clooney together. She can whip both of them.

“Brad would never raise his hands to those kids. One, he’s not that type of person and two, Angelina would beat him to death.

“She doesn’t f*** around.”

Brangelina appeared to have one of the most solid relationships in Hollywood, having been together for 12 years and married for the past two.

Read more: www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/2076379/if-brad-pitt-had-raised-a-hands-to-his-kids-angelina-would-beat-him-to-death-says-couples-former-security-advisor-kris-herzog/amp/?client=safari


----------



## bisousx

Lol


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cdtracing said:


> What constitutes abuse these days??? Yelling at your kids to settle down when they are misbehaving can be construed as verbal abuse.  _Angie doesn't believe in discipline/rules/structure in any form & Brad does believe children should have rules & structure._  Anything he would do, she could twist into verbal abuse.  The world is upside down.



They should have not had children together if they knew this going in.


----------



## tweegy

She is so thin I cant even see her whooping a cricket's butt...





bag-mania said:


> *'SHE DOESN'T F*** AROUND' If Brad Pitt had raised a hand to his kids Angelina Jolie ‘would have beaten him to death’ says couple’s former security advisor Kris Herzog*
> 
> CLAIMS that Brad Pitt was ever violent to his children with Angelina Jolie have been blasted as “bulls***” by the family’s former security advisor.
> 
> Kris Herzog, an ex-US soldier who worked with the Jolie-Pitt family for several years, has spoken out after the split between Hollywood’s biggest power couple turned toxic.
> 
> Last month it was alleged that Brad, 52, had attacked 15-year-old son Maddox during a furious bust-up on a private jet.
> 
> The incident, which sparked an FBI investigation, was said to have been the final straw for wife Angelina, who dumped him and filed for divorce “for the health of the family”, citing irreconcilable differences.
> 
> But rubbishing allegations of Brad’s violence, Kris said if the actor had lashed out at Maddox, Angelina would have “whipped his a**."
> 
> Kris, 49, told The Sun on Sunday: “Does he mouth off when he’s been drinking? Yes.
> 
> But I’ve never seen Brad be violent towards his kids or anyone else.
> 
> “Angelina can whip Brad’s a** seven days of the week.
> 
> “She can ball up her fists and punch quicker and harder and more accurately than Brad and George Clooney together. She can whip both of them.
> 
> “Brad would never raise his hands to those kids. One, he’s not that type of person and two, Angelina would beat him to death.
> 
> “She doesn’t f*** around.”
> 
> Brangelina appeared to have one of the most solid relationships in Hollywood, having been together for 12 years and married for the past two.
> 
> Read more: www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/2076379/if-brad-pitt-had-raised-a-hands-to-his-kids-angelina-would-beat-him-to-death-says-couples-former-security-advisor-kris-herzog/amp/?client=safari


----------



## Grace123

Remember some of those pictures of BP with a racked up face or the one where he was using a cane? The explanations of 'falling up the stairs,' etc etc? I just wonder if she wasn't beating the sh*t out of him regularly.


----------



## slowlikehoney

tweegy said:


> She is so thin I cant even see her whooping a cricket's butt...



I was going to say the same thing. She looks like she'd have a hard time making it up a steep flight of stairs these days.


----------



## bag-mania

tweegy said:


> She is so thin I cant even see her whooping a cricket's butt...



Looks can be deceiving. A dominant personality doesn't need a lot of muscle if the other person doesn't want to fight. I see Angelina as wearing the pants in that family in most matters and I imagine when she gets mad and loses her s**t it is epic!


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> Looks can be deceiving. A dominant personality doesn't need a lot of muscle if the other person doesn't want to fight. I see Angelina as wearing the pants in that family in most matters and I imagine when she gets mad and loses her s**t it is epic!


Like "NO WIRE HANGERS" epic.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> *'SHE DOESN'T F*** AROUND' If Brad Pitt had raised a hand to his kids Angelina Jolie ‘would have beaten him to death’ says couple’s former security advisor Kris Herzog*
> 
> CLAIMS that Brad Pitt was ever violent to his children with Angelina Jolie have been blasted as “bulls***” by the family’s former security advisor.
> 
> Kris Herzog, an ex-US soldier who worked with the Jolie-Pitt family for several years, has spoken out after the split between Hollywood’s biggest power couple turned toxic.
> 
> Last month it was alleged that Brad, 52, had attacked 15-year-old son Maddox during a furious bust-up on a private jet.
> 
> The incident, which sparked an FBI investigation, was said to have been the final straw for wife Angelina, who dumped him and filed for divorce “for the health of the family”, citing irreconcilable differences.
> 
> But rubbishing allegations of Brad’s violence, Kris said if the actor had lashed out at Maddox, Angelina would have “whipped his a**."
> 
> Kris, 49, told The Sun on Sunday: “Does he mouth off when he’s been drinking? Yes.
> 
> But I’ve never seen Brad be violent towards his kids or anyone else.
> 
> “Angelina can whip Brad’s a** seven days of the week.
> 
> “She can ball up her fists and punch quicker and harder and more accurately than Brad and George Clooney together. She can whip both of them.
> 
> “Brad would never raise his hands to those kids. One, he’s not that type of person and two, Angelina would beat him to death.
> 
> “She doesn’t f*** around.”
> 
> Brangelina appeared to have one of the most solid relationships in Hollywood, having been together for 12 years and married for the past two.
> 
> Read more: www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/2076379/if-brad-pitt-had-raised-a-hands-to-his-kids-angelina-would-beat-him-to-death-says-couples-former-security-advisor-kris-herzog/amp/?client=safari



Interesting.  No one knows what really goes on behind closed doors but I always got the impression that AJ wore the pants in the family.  She may be frail looking but if she's the one with the explosive temper, she could lash out when he's not expecting it.  This is an interesting perspective.  Is this just deflection to make AJ look like the abuser???  Personally, I don't buy that she's as devastated like she claims to be.  I have a feeling they both abused each other in one way or the other especially verbally, given they were polar opposites when it came to child rearing.  With such differences of styles, I don't understand why the had/adopted so many children.  I suspect the children were more AJ's doing than Brads.  JMO


----------



## rockhollow

It's all speculation on our part, but it would be a wild twist in this who affair, if it turned out that Angie was the abuser, and Brad was staying and putting up with it for the sake of the children.
And size doesn't really come into it - I have known women twice the size of their husbands, and we abused - mentally and physically, sadly.

Still team Brad. I know that drunks can be pretty aggressive, but Pot Heads are usually pretty mellow.
I'm a Pot Head as is my group of friends, and usually the only time there is ever anything close to conflict is when there is only one piece of pie left.


----------



## bag-mania

cdtracing said:


> With such differences of styles, I don't understand why the had/adopted so many children.  I suspect the children were more AJ's doing than Brads.  JMO



Having all those kids was absolutely Angelina's doing. I found an old article where she said wanted to adopt even more children after she had the twins.  
Since she never did it makes me wonder whether Brad said no to more or if she changed her mind when having six kids got to be a handful.


----------



## cdtracing

This is interesting.....seems like AJ is also included in the investigations of violence & abuse....
http://www.hngn.com/articles/215182...busive-aggressive-surfaces-kids-separated.htm

It also looks like not all of the children want to live with AJ.  This will complicate the full custody AJ is going for......
http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/11/02/pax-shiloh-living-with-brad-pitt-custody-angelina-jolie-divorce/


----------



## bag-princess

*Brad Pitt heartbroken after son Maddox told him 'you're not my father' during first reunion - report*


Brad Pitt was reportedly left heartbroken when he briefly met his son Maddox Jolie-Pitt during the first and only reunion following his the split from Angelina Jolie. According to a latest report, the 15-year-old allegedly used some hurtful words when he met The Allied star on 19 October. Maddox told the 52-year-old actor: "You're not my father!" Star magazine quoted a source as saying. (Via HollywoodLife) "It was really tense — and then Maddox suddenly lost his temper... and stormed out of the room!" the source said. Maddox "couldn't control himself and just exploded," the source added. The 15-year-old was adopted by Jolie in 2002 and then by the Fight Club actor in 2005.



"It was really tense — and then Maddox suddenly lost his temper... and stormed out of the room!" the source said.

Maddox "couldn't control himself and just exploded," the source added. The 15-year-old was adopted by Jolie in 2002 and then by the Fight Club actor in 2005.

Earlier, a report by Us Weekly had claimed that Maddox had refused to attend the reunion, which was conducted in the presence of DCFS (Department of Children Family Services) personnel.

During the reunion, the 52-year-old actor reportedly broke down in front of his children.


http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/brad-pitt-...=rss&utm_content=/rss/yahoous/news&yptr=yahoo


----------



## limom

Hopefully, the children will get good therapy.


----------



## cdtracing

bag-princess said:


> *Brad Pitt heartbroken after son Maddox told him 'you're not my father' during first reunion - report*
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt was reportedly left heartbroken when he briefly met his son Maddox Jolie-Pitt during the first and only reunion following his the split from Angelina Jolie. According to a latest report, the 15-year-old allegedly used some hurtful words when he met The Allied star on 19 October. Maddox told the 52-year-old actor: "You're not my father!" Star magazine quoted a source as saying. (Via HollywoodLife) "It was really tense — and then Maddox suddenly lost his temper... and stormed out of the room!" the source said. Maddox "couldn't control himself and just exploded," the source added. The 15-year-old was adopted by Jolie in 2002 and then by the Fight Club actor in 2005.
> 
> 
> 
> "It was really tense — and then Maddox suddenly lost his temper... and stormed out of the room!" the source said.
> 
> Maddox "couldn't control himself and just exploded," the source added. The 15-year-old was adopted by Jolie in 2002 and then by the Fight Club actor in 2005.
> 
> Earlier, a report by Us Weekly had claimed that Maddox had refused to attend the reunion, which was conducted in the presence of DCFS (Department of Children Family Services) personnel.
> 
> During the reunion, the 52-year-old actor reportedly broke down in front of his children.
> 
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/brad-pitt-...=rss&utm_content=/rss/yahoous/news&yptr=yahoo



Well, this is sad.  Maddox is a confused 15 yr old & this is the kind of reaction/response one would expect from a 15 yr old who is confused & hurting.  I do not think Brad had been abusive to his kids.  I'm sure he has yelled at his kids when they misbehaved.  I'm sure Maddox is hurting & confused because he is brought up in an environment with conflicting rules.  Mom say one thing & Dad says another.  Maddox is just striking out to hurt because he's hurting.  AJ, if she truly cares for her children's well being, should sit up & take notice.  Brad accepted these children as his own & to have Maddox tell him he's not his father has got to cut to the bone.  I'm sure AJ is proud of herself.  Their adopted son is inflicting pain on Brad she never could.


----------



## peppermintpatty

cdtracing said:


> Well, this is sad. Maddox is a confused 15 yr old & this is the kind of reaction/response one would expect from a 15 yr old who is confused & hurting. I do not think Brad had been abusive to his kids. I'm sure he has yelled at his kids when they misbehaved. I'm sure Maddox is hurting & confused because he is brought up in an environment with conflicting rules. Mom say one thing & Dad says another. Maddox is just striking out to hurt because he's hurting. AJ, if she truly cares for her children's well being, should sit up & take notice. Brad accepted these children as his own & to have Maddox tell him he's not his father has got to cut to the bone. I'm sure AJ is proud of herself. Their adopted son is inflicting pain on Brad she never could.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Well both TMZ and People are reporting that Brad has answered AJ's divorce filing . His response states he is seeking joint physical and legal custody. Sounds like the negotiations between their "people" have stalled. Brad filed his response today. Finally!!!! AJ must really be digging her heels in! Glad Brad didn't cave!


----------



## bisousx

As hurtful as it is, I think it's pretty common to say mean things when you're young and out of control. My ex said he once told his stepfather the same thing as a teen ("f- you, you're not my real dad") and has regretted it since that moment, cringes everytime he thinks about it. He's like 40 years old now.

More importantly... why is the media reporting this? These are some super private details that really shouldn't be public.


----------



## V0N1B2

rockhollow said:


> It's all speculation on our part, but it would be a wild twist in this who affair, if it turned out that Angie was the abuser, and Brad was staying and putting up with it for the sake of the children.
> And size doesn't really come into it - I have known women twice the size of their husbands, and we abused - mentally and physically, sadly.
> 
> Still team Brad. I know that drunks can be pretty aggressive, but Pot Heads are usually pretty mellow.
> I'm a Pot Head as is my group of friends, and usually the only time there is ever anything close to conflict is when there is only one piece of pie left.


You mean gluten-free brownies, right?


----------



## Jayne1

bag-princess said:


> *Brad Pitt heartbroken after son Maddox told him 'you're not my father' during first reunion - report*


Well, he wanted to be and tried to be.  No one else tried to be Maddox's father. As mentioned above, I hope he gets some therapy.


----------



## rockhollow

V0N1B2 said:


> You mean gluten-free brownies, right?



Coconut Flour Key Lime Pie, Gluten-free Brownies, Soft Granola/Hemp Seed Cookies - the munchies can almost cause a riot.

I hope that if Madox said that cruel thing to Brad,  it will be something he'll regret someday.  We all know how to hurt the ones we love the deepest.
I have a friend that was a foster mom, who's f-son said this same thing to her once. They got over it, but years and years later she still remembers how hard it hurt, and sadly, he didn't really mean it, cause she's his mom still to this day.
It must have been confusing for the children if the parents had such different styles and methods of rearing. It must be a very difficult time for them.

I hope Brad keeps fighting for fair time and involvement with all the kids.


----------



## V0N1B2

@rockhollow I'm coming to visit you next time I cross the Strait.

Was it 100% confirmed the authorities were called to the plane because of what Brad (allegedly) did?
Perhaps it was Maddox that caused the brouhaha that night.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Can I just put this out there?  Am I the only one that gets a gut feeling that there is something off / weird / strange about Angelina's relationship with Maddox. I have always thought so.  I don't think anyone has ever voiced it here...am I alone?  I am sorry, but seriously Brad and Ang are having a fight and he jumps in between them...that is just strange.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I'm sure the relationships in this family are weird but it doesn't seem strange at all to me that a son would would get in the middle of a fight between his parents.


----------



## DesigningStyle

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I'm sure the relationships in this family are weird but it doesn't seem strange at all to me that a son would would get in the middle of a fight between his parents.


When I was his age--if me or my friends did that we would have been knocked upside our heads by our parents.  Times sure have changed.  What a blurred line.


----------



## bisousx

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I'm sure the relationships in this family are weird but it doesn't seem strange at all to me that a son would would get in the middle of a fight between his parents.



This

I defended my dad many times when my mother got physically violent with him. He wasn't about to put his hands on her, and couldn't defend himself without looking bad.


----------



## mkr

Jayne1 said:


> Well, he wanted to be and tried to be.  No one else tried to be Maddox's father. As mentioned above, I hope he gets some therapy.


I'm sure Maddox is getting plenty of therapy from Angie.


----------



## mkr

bisousx said:


> As hurtful as it is, I think it's pretty common to say mean things when you're young and out of control. My ex said he once told his stepfather the same thing as a teen ("f- you, you're not my real dad") and has regretted it since that moment, cringes everytime he thinks about it. He's like 40 years old now.
> 
> More importantly... why is the media reporting this? These are some super private details that really shouldn't be public.



What I wonder is if Maddox always knew he was adopted or if it has come to light recently.  I know they don't share physical traits but I'm pretty sure that family is so blended that they could think they are all blood.


----------



## limom

mkr said:


> What I wonder is if Maddox always knew he was adopted or if it has come to light recently.  I know they don't share physical traits but I'm pretty sure that family is so blended that they could think they are all blood.


maybe at 6 not at 15.
I wonder if the adopted children were made to feel less than the bio kids.


----------



## DesigningStyle

limom said:


> maybe at 6 not at 15.
> I wonder if the adopted children were made to feel less than the bio kids.



I doubt that very much.  Ang always said she felt closest to Maddox.  She almost seems like she prefers her adopted children over the others...just a feeling I get when I read about her and the kids.


----------



## bag-mania

DesigningStyle said:


> Can I just put this out there?  Am I the only one that gets a gut feeling that there is something off / weird / strange about Angelina's relationship with Maddox. I have always thought so.  I don't think anyone has ever voiced it here...am I alone?  I am sorry, but seriously Brad and Ang are having a fight and he jumps in between them...that is just strange.



Probably not but who knows? I doubt any of us would ever consider it a possibility except that Angelina has proved herself time and again to be a weirdo with no boundaries. If she'll have sex with her mother's boyfriend and open-mouth kiss her brother, there's no saying an adopted son is off limits.


----------



## vink

bag-mania said:


> Probably not but who knows? I doubt any of us would ever consider it a possibility except that Angelina has proved herself time and again to be a weirdo with no boundaries. If she'll have sex with her mother's boyfriend and open-mouth kiss her brother, there's no saying an adopted son is off limits.



Ew.... very yucky! I understand where your point come from, but it's just so so wrong. But I've heard of a child protecting the one they feel very close with from another one when they sense the hostility. I don't think it's abnormal. And hopefully, it's just that.


----------



## Jayne1

mkr said:


> What I wonder is if Maddox always knew he was adopted or if it has come to light recently.  I know they don't share physical traits but I'm pretty sure that family is so blended that they could think they are all blood.


He must have known. I remember when she adopted him. It was Angie and Maddox for a few years. Just the two of them. They took the cutest photos, like this one by Annie Leibovitz:


----------



## zen1965

limom said:


> maybe at 6 not at 15.
> *I wonder if the adopted children were made to feel less than the bio kids.*


I don't think so. Quite the contrary if I remember a statement of hers correctly saying she loved her adopted kids even more than her biological ones because they had gone through so much in their early years.
Having worked with children in especially difficult circumstances in Cambodia and Vietnam (in the 1990s) I know where she is coming from.


----------



## Alexenjie

peppermintpatty said:


> Well both TMZ and People are reporting that Brad has answered AJ's divorce filing . His response states he is seeking joint physical and legal custody. Sounds like the negotiations between their "people" have stalled. Brad filed his response today. Finally!!!! AJ must really be digging her heels in! Glad Brad didn't cave!



Totally agree.


----------



## chowlover2

Alexenjie said:


> Totally agree.


+2!


----------



## limom

Holy crap just finished watching by the Sea.
They both look like crap. Since it was written by Ange, I would be quite surprised if it was not a bit autobiographical.
She looks deathly thru the entire movie. I have to say that whomever did her breast reconstruction is a magician.
This movie has to be the longest two hours ever. I just watched for the scenery which is supposed to be my home turf while I was a child. Oh nostalgia!
As Jayne mentioned, it was incredibly boring.
I would like to mention that Maddox got a credit as a producer trainee.
These kids have it made already.


----------



## cdtracing

zen1965 said:


> I don't think so. Quite the contrary if I remember a statement of hers correctly saying she loved her adopted kids even more than her biological ones because they had gone through so much in their early years.
> Having worked with children in especially difficult circumstances in Cambodia and Vietnam (in the 1990s) I know where she is coming from.



I remember reading somewhere that she said she didn't have that feeling of love or bond when she gave birth to Shiloh because she was born  privileged.   She felt more love for her adopted children because they had gone through so much.  I was stunned.  She referred to Shiloh as a blob.  I think it was in Elle that she gave the interview.  Here's a link that talks about it.

http://www.thesuperficial.com/angelina_jolie_loves_her_adopt-01-2007


----------



## limom

She is a total weirdo


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> She is a total weirdo


I think her perception of life & relationships is skewed because she's a very damaged individual.  Problem is she doesn't thinks there's anything wrong with her perception so she will continue the cycle of her childhood & pass her way of thinking on to her children.  The cycle will continue.


----------



## limom

cdtracing said:


> I think her perception of life & relationships is skewed because she's a very damaged individual.  Problem is she doesn't thinks there's anything wrong with her perception so she will continue the cycle of her childhood & pass her way of thinking on to her children.  The cycle will continue.


If you have not yet seen by the sea, it is quite eye opening, their last movie together.


----------



## cdtracing

limom said:


> If you have not yet seen by the sea, it is quite eye opening, their last movie together.


I have no desire to waste my time watching it.  From what people have said the movie is awful.  I don't need to see a movie to know she's damaged from her childhood & can't have a positive relationship with someone unless it's 100% on her terms.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I remember reading somewhere that she said she didn't have that feeling of love or bond when she gave birth to Shiloh because she was born  privileged.   She felt more love for her adopted children because they had gone through so much.  I was stunned.  She referred to Shiloh as a blob.  I think it was in Elle that she gave the interview.  Here's a link that talks about it.
> 
> http://www.thesuperficial.com/angelina_jolie_loves_her_adopt-01-2007


why have bio kids then?  I think maybe if it wasn't for brad she would have adopted more.....wonder if bio kids was his idea


----------



## Singra

I think doing it for Pitt was a factor. It seems like from some interviews that Pitt did want bio kids. She mentioned in an interview once that she only got keen on having bio kids after Pitt stopped talking about it, after she saw that he could live without it. There's probably some really complicated power dynamic involved in why she did and didn't want to have bio kids.

I suppose people are complicated and being independent doesn't exclude some form of dependent or co-dependent behavior but one thing I never understood... for someone so 'strong', 'crazy smart' and independent there seems to have been numerous times where she did some odd things to please whichever man she was with.... For example... the whole Billy Bob having sex on the way to a movie premiere, I think she later mentioned that a most of that was to please Thornton.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> why have bio kids then?  I think maybe if it wasn't for brad she would have adopted more.....wonder if bio kids was his idea



I heard a rumor that he left Jennifer because she refused to have kids when they were married.


----------



## nycmom

I think that is definitely what the (couple formerly known as) Brangelina team wanted people to believe at the time...


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina Jolie Is Going to ‘War’ With Brad Pitt*

When we checked in on the status of Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt’s divorce two weeks ago, the estranged couple was privately negotiating while the Los Angeles Department of Child and Family Services continued its investigation into Pitt’s alleged bad behavior. Today, that investigation is still ongoing, and those private negotiations appear to be breaking down.

On Friday, Pitt filed an official response to Jolie’s divorce petition, which he previously said he would not do, because he wanted to avoid a “nasty legal battle.” Well, bring on the nasty: Pitt is asking for joint custody of the couple’s six children in response to Jolie’s original request for sole custody. Jolie currently has sole physical custody of the children thanks to a temporary deal with the DCFS, and now Pitt is ready to fight her on that for the long term. _People_, the tabloid that Pitt’s camp has been leaking to throughout the divorce, admitted this weekend that Pitt’s filing signifies a “difficult custody fight” ahead.

Jolie has been prepared to fight Pitt for custody from the beginning, so it’s no surprise that TMZ, her camp’s gossip outlet of choice, posted a response to Pitt this morning. “ANGELINA JOLIE: Brad’s Dreaming … HE’S NOT GETTING JOINT CUSTODY,” the site blared. Sources “connected to Angelina” claim that she’s “ready and willing to fight” Pitt in court. And the kicker? “Until he gets his s**t together,” the sources say, Jolie wants Pitt to have only monitored visits with the children. She is sticking to her original line that Pitt has “substance abuse and anger issues that must be addressed.” TMZ closed the post with a specific warning: “One Angelina source said this is looking more and more like ‘War of the Roses redux.’” So it’s a death match now.

Since Jolie filed for divorce in September, we’ve seen a few flare-ups like this, and they’ve always been related to the main (only?) issue in the divorce: custody. Jolie is aggressively pursuing an extreme position, and Pitt cannot seem to figure out how to match her. Now she is sending him a clear message: Before she will come to the bargaining table, he has to “get his s**t together.” His alleged “substance abuse and anger issues _must_ be addressed.” Does this mean Pitt has to go to rehab?

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/11/angelina-jolie-is-going-to-war-with-brad-pitt.html


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> *Angelina Jolie Is Going to ‘War’ With Brad Pitt*
> 
> When we checked in on the status of Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt’s divorce two weeks ago, the estranged couple was privately negotiating while the Los Angeles Department of Child and Family Services continued its investigation into Pitt’s alleged bad behavior. Today, that investigation is still ongoing, and those private negotiations appear to be breaking down.
> 
> On Friday, Pitt filed an official response to Jolie’s divorce petition, which he previously said he would not do, because he wanted to avoid a “nasty legal battle.” Well, bring on the nasty: Pitt is asking for joint custody of the couple’s six children in response to Jolie’s original request for sole custody. Jolie currently has sole physical custody of the children thanks to a temporary deal with the DCFS, and now Pitt is ready to fight her on that for the long term. _People_, the tabloid that Pitt’s camp has been leaking to throughout the divorce, admitted this weekend that Pitt’s filing signifies a “difficult custody fight” ahead.
> 
> Jolie has been prepared to fight Pitt for custody from the beginning, so it’s no surprise that TMZ, her camp’s gossip outlet of choice, posted a response to Pitt this morning. “ANGELINA JOLIE: Brad’s Dreaming … HE’S NOT GETTING JOINT CUSTODY,” the site blared. Sources “connected to Angelina” claim that she’s “ready and willing to fight” Pitt in court. And the kicker? “Until he gets his s**t together,” the sources say, Jolie wants Pitt to have only monitored visits with the children. She is sticking to her original line that Pitt has “substance abuse and anger issues that must be addressed.” TMZ closed the post with a specific warning: “One Angelina source said this is looking more and more like ‘War of the Roses redux.’” So it’s a death match now.
> 
> Since Jolie filed for divorce in September, we’ve seen a few flare-ups like this, and they’ve always been related to the main (only?) issue in the divorce: custody. Jolie is aggressively pursuing an extreme position, and Pitt cannot seem to figure out how to match her. Now she is sending him a clear message: Before she will come to the bargaining table, he has to “get his s**t together.” His alleged “substance abuse and anger issues _must_ be addressed.” Does this mean Pitt has to go to rehab?
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/11/angelina-jolie-is-going-to-war-with-brad-pitt.html


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> *Angelina Jolie Is Going to ‘War’ With Brad Pitt*
> 
> When we checked in on the status of Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt’s divorce two weeks ago, the estranged couple was privately negotiating while the Los Angeles Department of Child and Family Services continued its investigation into Pitt’s alleged bad behavior. Today, that investigation is still ongoing, and those private negotiations appear to be breaking down.
> 
> On Friday, Pitt filed an official response to Jolie’s divorce petition, which he previously said he would not do, because he wanted to avoid a “nasty legal battle.” Well, bring on the nasty: Pitt is asking for joint custody of the couple’s six children in response to Jolie’s original request for sole custody. Jolie currently has sole physical custody of the children thanks to a temporary deal with the DCFS, and now Pitt is ready to fight her on that for the long term. _People_, the tabloid that Pitt’s camp has been leaking to throughout the divorce, admitted this weekend that Pitt’s filing signifies a “difficult custody fight” ahead.
> 
> Jolie has been prepared to fight Pitt for custody from the beginning, so it’s no surprise that TMZ, her camp’s gossip outlet of choice, posted a response to Pitt this morning. “ANGELINA JOLIE: Brad’s Dreaming … HE’S NOT GETTING JOINT CUSTODY,” the site blared. Sources “connected to Angelina” claim that she’s “ready and willing to fight” Pitt in court. And the kicker? “Until he gets his s**t together,” the sources say, Jolie wants Pitt to have only monitored visits with the children. She is sticking to her original line that Pitt has “substance abuse and anger issues that must be addressed.” TMZ closed the post with a specific warning: “One Angelina source said this is looking more and more like ‘War of the Roses redux.’” So it’s a death match now.
> 
> Since Jolie filed for divorce in September, we’ve seen a few flare-ups like this, and they’ve always been related to the main (only?) issue in the divorce: custody. Jolie is aggressively pursuing an extreme position, and Pitt cannot seem to figure out how to match her. Now she is sending him a clear message: Before she will come to the bargaining table, he has to “get his s**t together.” His alleged “substance abuse and anger issues _must_ be addressed.” Does this mean Pitt has to go to rehab?
> 
> http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/11/angelina-jolie-is-going-to-war-with-brad-pitt.html


I don't really know if he has issues.  But this just seems to mirror her mother cutting her father out of her life and then later I believe she again cut her father out.  I guess with her either you're in or you're out.  takes no prisoners.


----------



## troubadour

BRAD'S A NO SHOW
*Brad Pitt cancels all press commitments for new film Allied in wake of divorce shock*
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...for-new-film-allied-in-wake-of-divorce-shock/

Star may even refuse to walk red carpet at premiere next week due to controversy surrounding split with Angelina Jolie

Exclusive
By EMMA BRANKIN, BIZ ON SUNDAY EDITOR
6th November 2016, 1:27 am

*BRAD PITT has pulled out of all press commitments for upcoming movie Allied after his wife Angelina Jolie filed for divorce.*

The actor, 52, has refused to do any interviews, press junkets or chat show appearances and may still pull out of red carpet premiere of the film next week.

It comes as it was revealed he will fight Angelina, 41, for custody of their six children despite still being investigated by FBI for an instance where he is alleged to have struck eldest son Maddox, 15, on a flight.

A source said: “This was supposed to be the start of a big campaign push for Brad to finally win an acting Oscar but there’s too much controversy for him to risk any publicity.


----------



## Swanky

She was willing enough to have bio kids before the ink dried on his divorce tho so who knows....


----------



## Aeolos

I am not shocked about them getting divorced but i feel sad for their kids mostly


----------



## bag-mania

She must really hate him to attack him publicly this way, first saying he's abusive and now implying he's a drug/booze addict by saying he needs to get his s**t together. It's not like she didn't know he used drugs when she met him, hell she was doing them with him.


----------



## mkr

She's just trying to tarnish his image.  America loves Brad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> She must really hate him to attack him publicly this way, first saying he's abusive and now implying he's a drug/booze addict by saying he needs to get his s**t together. It's not like she didn't know he used drugs when she met him, hell she was doing them with him.



She was? links, stories on them doing drugs together??


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

mkr said:


> She's just trying to tarnish his image.  America loves Brad.



Do they though? I feel like they loved Brad and Jen but most people think he and Angie are weirdos and he walks around looking like a bum now. I think his golden boy days are long over.


----------



## Singra

I want to see what happens when he does his first press interview again... With someone like Pitt his golden days are never over (especially now that he and Jolie are divorcing) until the day his skin is beyond sagging, he's wearing a toupee and he's had too much work done. 

I look to someone like Robert Redford for when he falls off the golden boy radar... I feel like they're in a similar category.


----------



## rockhollow

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Do they though? I feel like they loved Brad and Jen but most people think he and Angie are weirdos and he walks around looking like a bum now. I think his golden boy days are long over.



I disagree, I think that when push comes to shove, the general public will stand behind Brad - I will.
It does sound like this will be a divorce like the War of the Roses. Sounds like Angie is following in her mother's footsteps and wants to have sole custody and control over the kids, with Brad having no involvement. I hope this doesn't happen and Brad fights her to have joint custody. This would be best for the children, and that's what's important. But if Angie's got the hate on for Brad, she's won't care what's best for the kids, just want she wants. It will be very sad if she wants to use the children as pawns to get her own way.

Brad seems to have a great loving relationship with his own family, and would want to same with his children. Hopefully his family's support will help him through this difficult time.


----------



## Hobbsy

This is a hard one, for me anyway. Brad has a history of drinking a lot! And drugs. Then on the flip side, Angelina with her own issues. Poor kids.


----------



## cdtracing

Even with his history of booze & pot, if he's smart, Brad could just play the game, go to rehab, take some courses (parenting, anger management, ect) & go into court with these things already done. The court would probably require some of this anyway. If he voluntarily does it, it looks better for him in the long run to show he's cooperative & doing what he needs to do to make his life more positive for himself & his kids.


----------



## V0N1B2

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Do they though? I feel like they loved Brad and Jen but most people think he and Angie are weirdos and he walks around looking like a bum now. I think his golden boy days are long over.


Brad and Jen is so 11 years ago. I bet a lot of posters on this thread weren't even in high school back in the early 2000s when Brad & Jen were a thing. 
I think most people who have been in serious adult relationships understand that people change, move on, grow apart, etc. and don't hold it against anyone or have grand illusions of relationships past.
I'm not sure what will happen to his image... I think it really depends on how ugly this gets and what the outcome is.


----------



## bag-mania

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She was? links, stories on them doing drugs together??



I remember gossip from back then but I went to look and I cannot find much of anything about Brad and Angie from that time, though they were certainly written about. I found articles about Angie's use of cocaine and heroin in the late 90s, early 2000s, though that predates her time with Brad. Not sure when she was officially considered to be off drugs.


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Even with his history of booze & pot, if he's smart, Brad could just play the game, go to rehab, take some courses (parenting, anger management, ect) & go into court with these things already done. The court would probably require some of this anyway. If he voluntarily does it, it looks better for him in the long run to show he's cooperative & doing what he needs to do to make his life more positive for himself & his kids.



I hear what you're saying, but does he really have a 'bad' reputation for booze and pot, or is mostly Ang and her camp that are putting out this information?
And if he went to rehab, then he's admitting that he has a problem. Does he have a problem or just like a bit of drinking and pot smoking recreationally - IMO, that's not a crime.
And maybe he's careful to keep that away from the kids, could the brouhaha on the plane be an exception not the norm?
I don't know, really speculation on my part.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Brad has a long-held reputation as a major stoner, and Angelina has documented issues in the past with hard drugs.
Neither means they are current users, though I think Brad definitely still likes a doobie. Anyhow, none of those things are an indication of violence or abuse.

This is a pretty serious accusation though from her camp. Again, I'm waiting for reports from authorities because there's a lot of bluster coming from both sides, with very little facts given.


----------



## cdtracing

rockhollow said:


> I hear what you're saying, but does he really have a 'bad' reputation for booze and pot, or is mostly Ang and her camp that are putting out this information?
> And if he went to rehab, then he's admitting that he has a problem. Does he have a problem or just like a bit of drinking and pot smoking recreationally - IMO, that's not a crime.
> And maybe he's careful to keep that away from the kids, could the brouhaha on the plane be an exception not the norm?
> I don't know, really speculation on my part.



Well, if he tests positive on a drug test, he might be able to just take an anti drug course.  I don't know if he's a chronic user now, I know he's always had the rep of being a stoner.  He could participate in drug & alcohol seminars/courses, parenting courses & anger management courses...it wouldn't hurt.  Depending on what DCFS determines, the court may make it a requirement for him to have visitation.  He should be proactive in this case.  AJ is out for blood & she's not going to stop until she gets a bucket full.  It's going to be an ugly fight because she wants sole custody & won't settle for less.  I hope he doesn't cave & continues to fight for joint custody.  Brad should be doing everything he can to present the best case in his behalf.  Volunteering to attend classes is not an admission of guilt, it shows he's cooperating for the benefit of his children & with the court system.


----------



## chowlover2

I don't think he will give up on,  at least I hope he doesn't. I remember seeing so many interviews where he spoke about his want for a family before he took up with Angelina. I think that was the main reason he left Jen. Rooting for joint custody.


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Well, if he tests positive on a drug test, he might be able to just take an anti drug course.  I don't know if he's a chronic user now, I know he's always had the rep of being a stoner.  He could participate in drug & alcohol seminars/courses, parenting courses & anger management courses...it wouldn't hurt.  Depending on what DCFS determines, the court may make it a requirement for him to have visitation.  He should be proactive in this case.  AJ is out for blood & she's not going to stop until she gets a bucket full.  It's going to be an ugly fight because she wants sole custody & won't settle for less.  I hope he doesn't cave & continues to fight for joint custody.  Brad should be doing everything he can to present the best case in his behalf.  Volunteering to attend classes is not an admission of guilt, it shows he's cooperating for the benefit of his children & with the court system.



thanks, I don't really know anything about the way things play out through a court in the US. I view much through rose coloured glasses and wasn't really thinking about how complicated things can get when there are so many lawyers and other agencies involved.
But yes, lets hope he fights back every way he can to have equal access to his children.
When ever you see pictures of him with any of the kids, he always looks totally involved and happy.
It might not have been his choice to have so many children, but he seems to have taken the role proudly.


----------



## Ceeyahd

California family courts will not mind that he is a stoner. Parents can be pot smokers in California. Generally custody orders state custodial parent and/or non custodial parent must not smoke pot (or consume alcohol) within a certain time frame of having their time with minor. Angie will be held to the same standard. These provisions are general in the sense that one of or both parents are accused by the other of being a pot head of having a drinking issue. Drug tests usually only come into play when a parent has been arrested for being under the influence, not because one of the parties demands it.


----------



## bag-mania

Brad gave a voluntary drug test after the airplane incident and was found to not have drugs in his system. So if he is still using it's not on a regular basis.


----------



## sdkitty

Angie may think she's some great mom but this whole drama stinks.  He's 50 or 51 and she's not a kid.   They decided to be parents to six kids.  Time to act like adults and think of the kids - talking more about her (as far as I can tell).


----------



## pinky7129

Custody agreement has been reached?  

http://m.eonline.com/news/807811/an...reach-custody-agreement-over-their-6-children


----------



## Alexenjie

pinky7129 said:


> Custody agreement has been reached?
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/807811/an...reach-custody-agreement-over-their-6-children



The article makes no sense to me, why did Brad file for joint custody late last Friday if he had agreed to Angie having primary custody and himself having supervised therapeutic visits over a week ago?

I've read that Angie has cancelled all work and other activities other than taking care of the children (St Angelina) but I can't see how both she and Brad can afford financially or professionally to stop all work while they sort through months or years of domestic issues. It isn't practical.


----------



## Singra

Huh... this recent development doesn't seem like the best,... at the very least if you want to quash press inquiry surely you want to present a solid united front. 

Are there really conflicting versions of events behind the scenes or is eonline being a little mischievous with their 'separate source'?


----------



## Stansy

Over here they state right now that AJ was given sole custody... didn´t read the article though just the headline.


----------



## lallybelle

Tmz says settlement story is BS.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Their divorce got boring really fast


----------



## cdtracing

pinky7129 said:


> Custody agreement has been reached?
> 
> http://m.eonline.com/news/807811/an...reach-custody-agreement-over-their-6-children



Doesn't make any sense with Brad filing for joint custody.  I would imagine this is just an extension of the temporary agreement they already had.  As far as I know, DCFS hasn't closed their investigation yet.


----------



## Grace123

dangerouscurves said:


> I heard a rumor that he left Jennifer because she refused to have kids when they were married.



Jennifer had two miscarriages during their marriage.


----------



## Grace123

I think the bios were done for one of the oldest reasons ever; that Brad would HAVE to stay in the relationship. If he left a pg AJ, he'd come out as the worst person ever.


----------



## Ladybug09

Jayne1 said:


> He must have known. I remember when she adopted him. It was Angie and Maddox for a few years. Just the two of them. They took the cutest photos, like this one by Annie Leibovitz:
> 
> View attachment 3513008


I think she has a special bond with Maddox that will never be the same with her other kids, not even the bio ones. Maddox 'changed' her.

And no, I don't think there is anything wrong with their relationship, I think on that plane something went down, and it was just a young/teenage boy stepping up to protect his Mom (whether she was in a situation of real threat or not).


----------



## sdkitty

2qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq1


Ladybug09 said:


> I think she has a special bond with Maddox that will never be the same with her other kids, not even the bio ones. Maddox 'changed' her.
> 
> And no, I don't think there is anything wrong with their relationship, I think on that plane something went down, and it was just a young/teenage boy stepping up to protect his Mom (whether she was in a situation of real threat or not).


did someone say there was something wrong with her relationship with Maddox?


----------



## afsweet

Grace123 said:


> Jennifer had two miscarriages during their marriage.



was that ever confirmed or just rumored? i don't recall her ever speaking about that.


----------



## dangerouscurves

sdkitty said:


> 2qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq1
> 
> did someone say there was something wrong with her relationship with Maddox?



Yes, or implying so.


----------



## dangerouscurves

stephc005 said:


> was that ever confirmed or just rumored? i don't recall her ever speaking about that.



Never heard of them either.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, or implying so.


I guess someone could try to make the leap from her weird relationship with her brother to incest with her son but that would be unfair


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

stephc005 said:


> was that ever confirmed or just rumored? i don't recall her ever speaking about that.



I don't recall her speaking about them either but I do remember her saying she wanted children and she doesn't have them so it would not surprise me.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> I guess someone could try to make the leap from her weird relationship with her brother to incest with her son but that would be unfair



They might not have been implying incest they might just have meant an unhealthy codependency or I've heard the term "brainwashing" thrown around a lot here.


----------



## Grace123

stephc005 said:


> was that ever confirmed or just rumored? i don't recall her ever speaking about that.



There are tons of links on google but here's one to start. http://www.womansday.com.au/celebrity/hollywood-stars/jens-miscarriage-heartache-4237


----------



## bag-mania

*What in the World Is Angelina Jolie Doing?*

Late last night, on the eve of one of the most contentious American elections in history, Angelina Jolie dropped the biggest news to come out of her divorce with Brad Pitt so far. Her representative released an official statement to the Associated Press announcing that Jolie and Pitt have reached a custody agreement for their six children. Jolie “will continue to have sole custody,” her rep said, and Pitt will continue to have “therapeutic visits” with the kids. With this announcement, it seems Jolie has ambushed Pitt yet again: Pitt declined to comment about the agreement to the AP, and his sources are now calling the whole story “BS.”

Pitt’s tabloid of choice, _People_, reported early this morning, “Sources close to the situation maintain the two have not reached any new agreement, nor have they permanently settled their differences and Pitt still plans to push for joint custody.” _Us Weekly_ and E! followed with similar stories suggesting that Pitt has not agreed to a long-term custody plan. Even TMZ, Jolie’s preferred gossip outlet, claimed this morning that the AP’s story is “total BS” and “makes no sense on its face.”

This is because Pitt officially filed for joint custodyof the children on Friday, while Jolie’s rep told the AP that the custody agreement was reached “over a week ago.” Clearly, there is some discrepancy here. Why would Jolie go on the record about a custody agreement when it seems Pitt has not actually agreed to the terms? In her rep’s statement, Jolie reminded everyone why this divorce had to happen in the first place: Pitt did _something_ on the family’s private plane in September. The statement is clear on that point (emphasis added):

We can confirm that child-care professionals have encouraged a legal agreement accepted and signed by both sides over a week ago. In accordance with this agreement, the six children will stay in their mother’s custody, and the children will continue therapeutic visits with their father. This has been determined by child-care professionals to be in the children’s best interest. We are not in a position to discuss the details. *We hope now that it is clear that the events which led to the dissolution filing involved minor children and their well-being*, there will be understanding of the sensitivity of the family situation. We believe that all sides are committed to healing the family and ask for your consideration during this difficult time.

The Los Angeles Department of Child and Family Services is reportedly still investigating Pitt’s behavior on the plane. Previously, the department recommended Jolie get sole custody in a temporary agreement, so this “new” agreement could simply be an extension. Jolie is presenting it as a definitive settlement, however, and Pitt hasn’t gone on the record to contradict her.

Lainey Lui of Lainey Gossip notes that Pitt’s movie _Allied_ premieres this week. Pitt is expected to be at the premiere, and he could certainly talk to reporters there, if that is something he wants to do. So Jolie’s statement may simply be a warning or a “preemptive strike.”

http://nymag.com/thecut/2016/11/whats-going-on-with-angelina-jolie-and-brad-pitts-divorce.html


----------



## Grace123

Most of the posters think it's the dynamic duo. 

http://blindgossip.com/?p=81858
*Scorched Earth*

NOVEMBER 7, 2016 145 COMMENTS







[Blind Gossip] This very famous actor is completely stressed out. It’s not just because he is getting divorced. It’s because his actress wife is messing with every aspect of his life, including his relationship with his kids… and his job!

He is shocked that she is being so scorched Earth about this. Her latest threat is about [his new film]. Even though the chemistry between the two leads is central to the film, she told him (not directly) that she will punish him if he tries in any way to look affectionate  with [His Female Costar] during the promotions. She is pretending she is worried about the kids’ reaction to him being with another woman but it’s really just about her being vicious. She wants his movie to bomb.

The irony here is that when The Actor was married to his first wife, he and The Actress had an affair while filming together … and it was their affectionate promotional appearances that got fans buzzing about them!

Similar: Divorcing Star Is In Love With A Politician


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> I think doing it for Pitt was a factor. It seems like from some interviews that Pitt did want bio kids. She mentioned in an interview once that she only got keen on having bio kids after Pitt stopped talking about it, after she saw that he could live without it. There's probably some really complicated power dynamic involved in why she did and didn't want to have bio kids.
> 
> I suppose people are complicated and being independent doesn't exclude some form of dependent or co-dependent behavior but one thing I never understood... for someone so 'strong', 'crazy smart' and independent there seems to have been numerous times where she did some odd things to please whichever man she was with.... For example... the whole Billy Bob having sex on the way to a movie premiere, I think she later mentioned that a most of that was to please Thornton.



Just to keep the leash on them. Like a power play. She let them win sometimes to make them pleased and that she can get away or over powered them in other issue. 




dangerouscurves said:


> I heard a rumor that he left Jennifer because she refused to have kids when they were married.



I heard about it, too.


----------



## Grande Latte

That was case in point a vicious attack to say Brad left because Jen didn't want to have kids. Jen never had a chance to have kids because her husband was stolen! Please pay attention to the chronology of events rather than he said, she said. He left her for another woman. And Aniston was hurt and her life stood still for a very, very long time.

For all of the people who now mentions that Angie might be a damaged soul, she might not be a fit parent, she has a lot of health/ mental issues,....etc. Why didn't you bring them up when Brangelina were still an item? Angie didn't become Angie over night. Her characteristics were all there, just brought forth in light because of the divorce.

Right up to the sudden announcement of divorce people were still saying she's such a saint. She has done so much charity work, she's a wonderful mother, she's a supportive wife, she's beautiful, she's the SuperWoman of the Universe. Why did your attitudes change so suddenly too?

I never praised Angie, but I certainly won't start trashing her now. She's a mother. She might carry her own demons, but don't we all? Are you a perfect mother?


----------



## Alexenjie

Grande Latte said:


> That was case in point a vicious attack to say Brad left because Jen didn't want to have kids. Jen never had a chance to have kids because her husband was stolen! Please pay attention to the chronology of events rather than he said, she said. He left her for another woman. And Aniston was hurt and her life stood still for a very, very long time.
> 
> For all of the people who now mentions that Angie might be a damaged soul, she might not be a fit parent, she has a lot of health/ mental issues,....etc. Why didn't you bring them up when Brangelina were still an item? Angie didn't become Angie over night. Her characteristics were all there, just brought forth in light because of the divorce.
> 
> Right up to the sudden announcement of divorce people were still saying she's such a saint. She has done so much charity work, she's a wonderful mother, she's a supportive wife, she's beautiful, she's the SuperWoman of the Universe. Why did your attitudes change so suddenly too?
> 
> I never praised Angie, but I certainly won't start trashing her now. She's a mother. She might carry her own demons, but don't we all? Are you a perfect mother?



I'm a mother to my dog and I've been a step mom. I don't think Angie needs or desires your request to leave her alone, largely because she has kids??? People didn't always trash her because her flaws (when part of Brangelina) were not being tossed in our faces on a regular basis. Now her flaws are hurting her soon to be ex husband and the children they share. I think that is very bad on Angie's part. Her scorched earth policy should backfire in her face as far as I am concerned.

 This is a gossip board, we are all allowed to have an opinion, good, bad, indifferent, whatever. if you can't stand the heat stay away from boards like this.


----------



## Hobbsy

Grande Latte said:


> That was case in point a vicious attack to say Brad left because Jen didn't want to have kids. Jen never had a chance to have kids because her husband was stolen! Please pay attention to the chronology of events rather than he said, she said. He left her for another woman. And Aniston was hurt and her life stood still for a very, very long time.
> 
> For all of the people who now mentions that Angie might be a damaged soul, she might not be a fit parent, she has a lot of health/ mental issues,....etc. Why didn't you bring them up when Brangelina were still an item? Angie didn't become Angie over night. Her characteristics were all there, just brought forth in light because of the divorce.
> 
> Right up to the sudden announcement of divorce people were still saying she's such a saint. She has done so much charity work, she's a wonderful mother, she's a supportive wife, she's beautiful, she's the SuperWoman of the Universe. Why did your attitudes change so suddenly too?
> 
> I never praised Angie, but I certainly won't start trashing her now. She's a mother. She might carry her own demons, but don't we all? Are you a perfect mother?


A person can only hide their warts for so long.....hers are showing.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Hobbsy said:


> A person can only hide their warts for so long.....hers are showing.



She never hid them well..

The 'family' photoshoot for example, right after Brad left Jen... That was pretty nasty in my opinion! I judge him for that too! 

Also, her holier than thou attitude has always bothered me!!!


----------



## limom

Grande Latte said:


> That was case in point a vicious attack to say Brad left because Jen didn't want to have kids. *Jen never had a chance to have kids because her husband was stolen! Please pay attention to the chronology of events rather than he said, she said. He left her for another woman. And Aniston was hurt and her life stood still for a very, very long time.*
> 
> For all of the people who now mentions that Angie might be a damaged soul, she might not be a fit parent, she has a lot of health/ mental issues,....etc. Why didn't you bring them up when Brangelina were still an item? Angie didn't become Angie over night. Her characteristics were all there, just brought forth in light because of the divorce.
> 
> Right up to the sudden announcement of divorce people were still saying she's such a saint. She has done so much charity work, she's a wonderful mother, she's a supportive wife, she's beautiful, she's the SuperWoman of the Universe. Why did your attitudes change so suddenly too?
> 
> I never praised Angie, but I certainly won't start trashing her now. She's a mother. She might carry her own demons, but don't we all? Are you a perfect mother?


Ok, is it a possibility that perhaps Jen simply did not want to have any children?
I know that the norm is to become a mother or something is wrong with you but I truly believe if that some women chose to remain childless as a choice.
If Jen wanted children, she would have had them by now.
In addition, while Angie and Brad were atrocious after hooking up, let's not pretend that Jennifer had any scruples herself, going after a very much taken man ie Justin Theroux. He was in a long term relationship when the two met and Ms Anniston was the jump off. So she is not so different from Angie after all.
In matter of fact, it is my personal belief that the two are quite similar and besides their common Hollywood background, they very much are driven individuals.
Angie chose charity while Jen chose to excel in business after their acting careers slow down some.
Brad is the moron in the tale.


----------



## Pursejoy9

Regarding that Jen would have kids by now if she wanted them, it's not that simple. It's not like buying a handbag. She may not want kids. But if she did and doesn't have any, there could be many reasons, and having all the money in the world doesn't necessarily matter. As for Brange, nice. Class act.


----------



## Singra

This isn't aimed at you personally, it's a comment on the general direction of the thread... remind me again why the conversation has drifted back to Jennifer Aniston? The poor woman, has she not earned the right not to be connected with this story.

In every thread a narrative gains momentum, it can culminate in an balanced or unbalanced voice depending on the posters, time of day, celeb, news, mood, breakfast cereal, thumb dexterity (if you're on a smart phone), weather, brexits, tangerine apocalypses etc... You can't think of these threads as a coherent voice, it's mostly a stream of consciousness that sometimes ends up in a constructive place and sometimes not. I get the feelings that most people checking in and out are at various levels of attention. I know I barely bother reading the previous pages if I've fallen behind.



So in the interest of moving in a different direction here is an article from the hollywood reporter the came out right after news of their divorce broke I thought might be interesting waste of time... the first part of the article mentions Brad Pitt and it's interesting to note how much the journalist seems to like him. At one point he mentions Jolie not being impressed with how much he said... thought that was interesting because how would he know what she thought? Did her team contact the magazine? Did he meet her? did he infer it?  or did Pitt say in a private conversation... heh man my old lady is being a complete bummer about this.

In a way it highlights the personality difference between Pitt and Jolie... Pitt being more outwardly gregarious (as appearances go) and Jolie being more inwardly protective (as appearances or inferences go).



> *Unlike today’s supercouple, Richard Burton and Elizabeth Taylor never pretended to be perfect — they didn’t have to.*
> My one and only encounter with Brad Pitt came shortly after a decapitated head was found near his and Angelina Jolie’s Hollywood Hills home.
> 
> While that does seem vaguely symbolic, it was merely a coincidence, an oddity that added another element of intrigue to a couple that lacked none. In January 2012, we were meeting for a _Hollywood Reporter_ cover story when Pitt was locked in the best actor Oscar race with his pal George Clooney, he for _Moneyball_, Clooney for _The Descendants_. (Both lost to _The Artist_‘s Jean Dujardin.)
> 
> Sitting with Pitt for some three hours in a Hollywood hotel suite, I found him thinner than I’d expected, younger-looking and surprisingly candid.
> 
> “I’ve always been at war with myself, for right or wrong,” he said. “I don’t know how to explain it more. There’s that constant argument going on in your head about this or that. It’s universal. Some people are better at dealing with it, and they sleep with no pain — not pain, arguments. I’ve grown quite comfortable with being at war.”
> 
> He didn’t elaborate, but he then spoke revealingly about his and then-partner Jolie’s plans to marry.
> 
> “We’d actually like to, and it seems to mean more and more to our kids,” he said. “We made this declaration some time ago that we weren’t going to do it till everyone can. But I don’t think we’ll be able to hold out. It means so much to my kids, and they ask a lot. And it means something to me, too, to make that kind of commitment.”
> 
> This was a blunder. Clearly, Jolie did not appreciate his revelation, and after a firestorm ensued, when his words ripped through the social media shredder, Pitt backtracked — though in a way I rather admired. He didn’t question the accuracy of the quote or fall back on the old “taken out of context.” Instead, he said he had misspoken, allowing me to keep my dignity even as his was slightly dinged.
> 
> Weeks later, he and Jolie married.
> 
> 
> ... [cont.]
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-bubble-934549


----------



## Pursejoy9

I was responding to someone's comment on the previous page, and I responded concisely and politely.


----------



## sdkitty

limom said:


> Ok, is it a possibility that perhaps Jen simply did not want to have any children?
> I know that the norm is to become a mother or something is wrong with you but I truly believe if that some women chose to remain childless as a choice.
> If Jen wanted children, she would have had them by now.
> In addition, while Angie and Brad were atrocious after hooking up, let's not pretend that Jennifer had any scruples herself, going after a very much taken man ie Justin Theroux. He was in a long term relationship when the two met and Ms Anniston was the jump off. So she is not so different from Angie after all.
> In matter of fact, it is my personal belief that the two are quite similar and besides their common Hollywood background, they very much are driven individuals.
> Angie chose charity while Jen chose to excel in business after their acting careers slow down some.
> Brad is the moron in the tale.


Interesting points.  I agree - not every woman wants to have children.  Jen seems to enjoy her life.  She seems like a nice person but certainly no angel - or she wouldn't be hanging with Chelsea Handler. Nothing wrong with that I'm just sayin.  As far as Justin being with someone else when they got together - I didn't know about that.  Who?


----------



## Livia1

Singra said:


> This isn't aimed at you personally, it's a comment on the general direction of the thread... remind me again why the conversation has drifted back to Jennifer Aniston? The poor woman, has she not earned the right not to be connected with this story.
> 
> In every thread a narrative gains momentum, it can culminate in an balanced or unbalanced voice depending on the posters, time of day, celeb, news, mood, breakfast cereal, thumb dexterity (if you're on a smart phone), weather, brexits, tangerine apocalypses etc... You can't think of these threads as a coherent voice, it's mostly a stream of consciousness that sometimes ends up in a constructive place and sometimes not. I get the feelings that most people checking in and out are at various levels of attention. I know I barely bother reading the previous pages if I've fallen behind.
> 
> 
> 
> So in the interest of moving in a different direction here is an article from the hollywood reporter the came out right after news of their divorce broke I thought might be interesting waste of time... the first part of the article mentions Brad Pitt and it's interesting to note how much the journalist seems to like him. At one point he mentions Jolie not being impressed with how much he said... thought that was interesting because how would he know what she thought? Did her team contact the magazine? Did he meet her? did he infer it?  or did Pitt say in a private conversation... heh man my old lady is being a complete bummer about this.
> 
> In a way it highlights the personality difference between Pitt and Jolie... Pitt being more outwardly gregarious (as appearances go) and Jolie being more inwardly protective (as appearances or inferences go).



"Tangerine apocalypse" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Thank you!


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> As far as Justin being with someone else when they got together - I didn't know about that.  Who?



A costume designer named Heidi Bivens. He was with her for 14 years, since they were both in their early 20s. But let's just say this, no man can be "stolen" unless he's already willing to leave the woman he's with. Angelina and Jen may have actively gone after Brad and Justin, but in the end it's the men who made their choice. Brad can reflect on how well that turned out for him.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> A costume designer named Heidi Bivens. He was with her for 14 years, since they were both in their early 20s. But let's just say this, no man can be "stolen" unless he's already willing to leave the woman he's with. Angelina and Jen may have actively gone after Brad and Justin, but in the end it's the men who made their choice. Brad can reflect on how well that turned out for him.


true but when someone is a huge star like Jen or Angie - and the reason they are is they're very attractive - that's a force to be reckoned with.  Same with Julia Roberts.  I never forget that her husband was with someone else when she met him.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> true but when someone is a huge star like Jen or Angie - and the reason they are is they're very attractive - that's a force to be reckoned with.  Same with Julia Roberts.  I never forget that her husband was with someone else when she met him.



Yes, but you know it's the same with non-celebrity women. I think we all know an example of someone who was a devoted wife and helped her husband rise to success, only to get pushed aside when that same husband lets a gorgeous woman swoop in and decides he wants to trade up to a trophy wife.


----------



## Ladybug09

DesigningStyle said:


> Can I just put this out there? * Am I the only one that gets a gut feeling that there is something off / weird / strange about Angelina's relationship with Maddox.* I have always thought so.  I don't think anyone has ever voiced it here...am I alone?  I am sorry, but seriously Brad and Ang are having a fight and he jumps in between them...that is just strange.





sdkitty said:


> 2qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq1
> 
> did someone say there was something wrong with her relationship with Maddox?


The above quote is the one I was addressing.


dangerouscurves said:


> Yes, or implying so.


----------



## limom

sdkitty said:


> true but when someone is a huge star like Jen or Angie - and the reason they are is they're very attractive - that's a force to be reckoned with.  Same with Julia Roberts.  I never forget that her husband was with someone else when she met him.


Yet no one is calling on the so called American Sweat Hearts for their naughty behaviors.
Yes, the men cheated on their SO however they found unethical women to cheat with.
Julia was incredibly heinous, imo.
Those men were more than willing to leave their relationship for power and money, imo.


----------



## chowlover2

Just saw on AP that Brad has been cleared by Child Services.


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> Just saw on AP that Brad has been cleared by Child Services.


oh good


----------



## cdtracing

chowlover2 said:


> Just saw on AP that Brad has been cleared by Child Services.



Here an article from US weekly about it.
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...m_content=breakingnews&utm_campaign=110916_18

I wonder since he has been cleared, can he now have unsupervised visitation with his kids?   Now that he's been cleared, I think he will fight tooth & nail for joint custody.


----------



## bag-mania

chowlover2 said:


> Just saw on AP that Brad has been cleared by Child Services.



Angelina overreached by trying to make people believe Brad abused the kids. There's zero chance she'll get sole custody now.


----------



## Livia1

Brad is looking thin ... with Julia Roberts at a screening of Moonlight.


----------



## chowlover2

cdtracing said:


> Here an article from US weekly about it.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...m_content=breakingnews&utm_campaign=110916_18
> 
> I wonder since he has been cleared, can he now have unsupervised visitation with his kids?   Now that he's been cleared, I think he will fight tooth & nail for joint custody.


I hope so!


----------



## chowlover2

Livia1 said:


> Brad is looking thin ... with Julia Roberts at a screening of Moonlight.


He does look thin, no doubt all Angie's accusations have taken a toll on him. I truly believe he loves all the kids, hoping he fights Angie for joint custody.


----------



## rockhollow

chowlover2 said:


> He does look thin, no doubt all Angie's accusations have taken a toll on him. I truly believe he loves all the kids, hoping he fights Angie for joint custody.


 yes, yes, lets hope Brad charges in and gives Angie a fight.
He does look thin, but good.
I hope Angie is scrambling, everyone did not just bow down and believe whatever she says. 
I think Angie  is the type of person who would surround herself with 'yes' people, and probably doesn't ever get challenged.


----------



## chowlover2

rockhollow said:


> yes, yes, lets hope Brad charges in and gives Angie a fight.
> He does look thin, but good.
> I hope Angie is scrambling, everyone did not just bow down and believe whatever she says.
> I think Angie  is the type of person who would surround herself with 'yes' people, and probably doesn't ever get challenged.


Yes, let's hope Brad gives her the fight of her life!


----------



## Singra

Pitt looks thin and a little haggard. For the first time I'd say he's looking his age... it's amazing how much of a difference weight makes.



cdtracing said:


> Here an article from US weekly about it.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...m_content=breakingnews&utm_campaign=110916_18
> 
> I wonder since he has been cleared, can he now have unsupervised visitation with his kids?   Now that he's been cleared, *I think he will fight tooth & nail for joint custody.*



I'd imagine the average person would do this. In the upcoming divorce I can't see many people would be able to ever fully repair a relationship after what has happened.... the kids are the biggest losers in this, what a pity.

The one article seemed to suggest that the supervised visits would be continuing, is that true? how long after you're cleared are you free of monitoring?





I don't think Jolie is a bad person I just think that perhaps she perceives her reality in a way that where threats and emotions are amplified and for whatever reason it's provokes an attack response more than might be necessary.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> true but when someone is a huge star like Jen or Angie - and the reason they are is they're very attractive - that's a force to be reckoned with.  Same with Julia Roberts.  I never forget that her husband was with someone else when she met him.



Ah yes. Julia wore a tshirt with "A Low Vera" referencing Vera, her husband's ex wife.


----------



## Stansy

rockhollow said:


> yes, yes, lets hope Brad charges in and gives Angie a fight.
> *He does look thin, but good.*
> I hope Angie is scrambling, everyone did not just bow down and believe whatever she says.
> I think Angie  is the type of person who would surround herself with 'yes' people, and probably doesn't ever get challenged.


Agreed! The word "authentic" comes to my mind.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

He looks drained...


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> Here an article from US weekly about it.
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...m_content=breakingnews&utm_campaign=110916_18
> 
> *I wonder since he has been cleared, can he now have unsupervised visitation with his kids?   Now that he's been cleared, I think he will fight tooth & nail for joint custody*.





he should!!!!  

they said point.blank.period - _"*Nothing inappropriate happened," the source said. "[It was] totally a child-parent disagreement."*_


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> true but when someone is a huge star like Jen or Angie - and the reason they are is they're very attractive - that's a force to be reckoned with.  Same with Julia Roberts.  I never forget that her husband was with someone else when she met him.


I agree... also, not just the attractiveness allure, but the opportunities that can be shared.  A much better lifestyle for one.

I say this, because other than Julia Roberts, who is now married to a behind the scenes guy, most get involved with someone of their own profession, which is in front of the camera... and doors can be opened to new acting jobs.

That's why Jolie/Pitt getting together was so huge.  They were both of the same calibre and both were huge movie stars in their own right. Getting together made them even bigger than they were.


----------



## dangerouscurves

bisousx said:


> Ah yes. Julia wore a tshirt with "A Low Vera" referencing Vera, her husband's ex wife.



Yes. That was just so nasty of her.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> *I don't think Jolie is a bad person* I just think that perhaps she perceives her reality in a way that where threats and emotions are amplified and for whatever reason it's provokes an attack response more than might be necessary.



I can't cut her any slack on what may or may not be her perception of reality. That is a slippery slope. I think Angelina is a very devious person based on her preemptive planning for this divorce and the child abuse accusations. She knew that if she waved the child abuse flag she could keep Brad completely away from her and the kids. That gave her time to set up her new home and get the kids settled and used to living there before Brad even knew what hit him.


----------



## sdkitty

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes. That was just so nasty of her.


eww....sorry to hear that about her


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I can't cut her any slack on what may or may not be her perception of reality. That is a slippery slope. I think Angelina is a very devious person based on her preemptive planning for this divorce and the child abuse accusations. She knew that if she waved the child abuse flag she could keep Brad completely away from her and the kids. That gave her time to set up her new home and get the kids settled and used to living there before Brad even knew what hit him.


yes, but I think people in these situations really believe they're right ....so her reality is trumping logic and the happiness of her kids.  Also these kids haven't grown up in a conventional family as a lot of us have with two parents present every day.  So while I do think they need their father, it's not the same as disrupting the average family.  They must be used to Brad being away for months at a time.


----------



## Deco

Don't know who made the call to child services or FBI or whatever, but I would consider that an evil act, if all that triggered it was a parent-child disagreement, even if voices were raised, even if a shove or a smack upside the head made it in there.  It's a mockery of children who are truly being abused, and a great splash of lovely perfume on the monsters who abuse them, to make a call like that on Brad.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> I agree... also, not just the attractiveness allure, but the opportunities that can be shared.  A much better lifestyle for one.
> 
> I say this, because other than Julia Roberts, who is now married to a behind the scenes guy, most get involved with someone of their own profession, which is in front of the camera... and doors can be opened to new acting jobs.
> 
> That's why Jolie/Pitt getting together was so huge.  They were both of the same calibre and both were huge movie stars in their own right. Getting together made them even bigger than they were.


yes, being a big big star like Julia Roberts or Jennifer Aniston brings not only attractiveness in the form of physical beauty and charisma but as you say, money, power.  Even Justin Theoreaux who had a career of his own was not a household name.  And Danny Moder was a camera man - not known to the average person at all.
In the case of Brad and Angie - yes the fame was amplified but in his case I think he probably fell for her hard.  She had a certain sexual allure that Jen didn't have.  And add to that her charitable works and her adoption of Maddox.  I think he was just hooked.  For Angie, I'm not sure.  She probably found him attractive, hopefully loved him.


----------



## TC1

dangerouscurves said:


> Yes. That was just so nasty of her.


 Totally agree. If you start "dating" a man who is married..then his WIFE..is not conceeding all the divorce demands...you make your own shirt with "A Low Vera" written on it, because she KNEW the press would be all over it. I cannot stand her, I believe she and Danny have lasted this long is because she can have all the limelight as she chooses and he just stays out of the spotlight.


----------



## imgg

Deco said:


> Don't know who made the call to child services or FBI or whatever, but I would consider that an evil act, if all that triggered it was a parent-child disagreement, even if voices were raised, even if a shove or a smack upside the head made it in there.  It's a mockery of children who are truly being abused, and a great splash of lovely perfume on the monsters who abuse them, to make a call like that on Brad.


Just shows how arrogant and borderline she is. I think she never really loved him, it was more about the challenge of taking him away from "good girl" Jen.  Glad Jen got the last laugh.


----------



## Jayne1

sdkitty said:


> yes, being a big big star like Julia Roberts or Jennifer Aniston brings not only attractiveness in the form of physical beauty and charisma but as you say, money, power.  Even Justin Theoreaux who had a career of his own was not a household name.  And Danny Moder was a camera man - not known to the average person at all.
> In the case of Brad and Angie - yes the fame was amplified but in his case I think he probably fell for her hard.  She had a certain sexual allure that Jen didn't have.  And add to that her charitable works and her adoption of Maddox.  I think he was just hooked.  For Angie, I'm not sure.  She probably found him attractive, hopefully loved him.


He had a nice enough career, but now, he's more successful career wise, gets to fly in private planes, live in a stunning house and go on lots of vacations. There are only pluses to falling in love with an A list movie star.  lol

How do those rich athletes know if the woman would love them if they were some Joe Schmo bagging groceries at the checkout counter and not a rich successful athlete.


----------



## vink

Grande Latte said:


> That was case in point a vicious attack to say Brad left because Jen didn't want to have kids. Jen never had a chance to have kids because her husband was stolen! Please pay attention to the chronology of events rather than he said, she said. He left her for another woman. And Aniston was hurt and her life stood still for a very, very long time.
> 
> For all of the people who now mentions that Angie might be a damaged soul, she might not be a fit parent, she has a lot of health/ mental issues,....etc. Why didn't you bring them up when Brangelina were still an item? Angie didn't become Angie over night. Her characteristics were all there, just brought forth in light because of the divorce.
> 
> Right up to the sudden announcement of divorce people were still saying she's such a saint. She has done so much charity work, she's a wonderful mother, she's a supportive wife, she's beautiful, she's the SuperWoman of the Universe. Why did your attitudes change so suddenly too?
> 
> I never praised Angie, but I certainly won't start trashing her now. She's a mother. She might carry her own demons, but don't we all? Are you a perfect mother?



I can say I never a fan of her. I despise any woman who steals a man from other woman then rub it in her face. 

The news about Jen and Brad having conflict over having a kid had been leaking out constantly while they were together. And the leaking of photo Angie and Brad took together at the beach right after the split looking cozy with Maddox playing nearby never help. I banned all her movies since then. I still have a copy of Taking Lives on shelf coz that was way before the event, but I never ever support her movie again. Everybody in my family know this about me. 
And don't forget the Vanity Fair photo shoot of a "so-called family" and that infamous interview that come later. 

Call me Team Aniston or whatever you prefer, but I'd rather die than be on her team. I also think your timeline must be mess up. 

And yes, true love may happen in the most horrific way, but rubbing it in the face of the losing party makes her one of the nastiest woman ever, imo. 

I feel nothing or maybe a little positive that she put her star power into a good cause, but I also believe she did it for her own good, too. I may have a slight respect for what she can help the charity achieve what they want, which is good, but I never praise her or become her fan. Never before and I won't start doing that now. And she'd never a saint in my view even though the Vatican approve of her.


----------



## vink

And yes, I stop watching Brad's film, too. Never find him good anyway. 

So as Julia Roberts. I still remember that shirt vividly. Seriously not a classy things to do. Although I don't know what brought her to it, but to do that doesn't make my opinion of her any higher.


----------



## Stansy

vink said:


> And yes, I stop watching Brad's film, too. *Never find him good anyway*.
> 
> So as Julia Roberts. I still remember that shirt vividly. Seriously not a classy things to do. Although I don't know what brought her to it, but to do that doesn't make my opinion of her any higher.


I think that "Meet Joe Black" was the worst movie I ever watched...


----------



## Oryx816

Stansy said:


> I think that "Meet Joe Black" was the worst movie I ever watched...



I have never walked out of a movie before, or since, "Meet Joe Black"--that movie was the only one.  Then again, I never watched "Gigli".


----------



## Stansy

Oryx816 said:


> I have never walked out of a movie before, or since, "Meet Joe Black"--that movie was the only one.  Then again, I never watched "Gigli".


Oh, yes, Gigli... but I didn´t see that one either


----------



## Grande Latte

I'd be very interested to see who Brad dates next. It'll probably take a while for him to recover, but he won't be single for too, too long. So my guess is someone younger than Angie, a model or an actress, someone single, without children. I think Brad will start his family with this new woman. 

Meanwhile, I think Angie will have a harder time in the dating department. Obviously she doesn't have any problems with men in general, but she'll likely want someone in the same caliber as Brad (career-wise), perhaps in a different field. But these men are usually already established and married. Plus this divorce has put Angie in quite a bad light, so that'll create some obstacles. I don't see Angie dating a young, boy toy. She's not a cougar. So she'll probably stay single for quite awhile. But then again, she's all about her kids and charity work now.


----------



## bag-mania

New gossip about some mysterious recordings...

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s divorce takes a dramatic turn after rumours emerge Brad has ‘dynamite’ tapes that could embarrass actress*

BRAD Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s bitter divorce row has taken a dramatic twist with rumours of tapes that could prove highly embarrassing for the actress.

Sources close to the couple have suggested audio recordings exist that could dent Angelina’s bid to win primary custody of their six kids.

Our revelation comes as the star’s team say she intends to prove Brad, 52, did strike one of their children, despite the closing of an official abuse investigation.

On Wednesday night Brad appeared to aim a strategic dig at Angelina, 41, when he attended the premiere of his movie Allied in Los Angeles.

The actor ditched his wedding ring — and then posed alongside French co-star Marion Cotillard, 41, who was subject to rumours of an on-set affair with Brad.

Speaking about the recordings, a Brangelina insider said: “We believe audio tapes exist of Angelina that would be absolutely dynamite against her if they were to be made public.

“Nobody wants to play dirty like that — it’s not good for the children — but Angelina and her team seem absolutely hell-bent on trying to discredit Brad in order to stop him getting joint custody.

“Yes, there was an argument on a plane between him and Maddox, but that’s it. It’s not abuse.

“Brad has made it obvious that he wants to come to a mature arrangement and stop throwing dirt at each other.”

The Sun has previously reported how long-serving members of the couple’s household staff had backed “good dad” Brad.

They were prepared to go on the record with the authorities to say he was a wonderful father who had never abused his children.

We also revealed that Brad was so terrified of losing access to his children over the allegations that he was unable to sleep.

But the investigation launched against him following claims of abusive behaviour towards son Maddox, 15, was closed on Wednesday night.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...-dynamite-tapes-that-could-embarrass-actress/


----------



## bag-princess

press play   i am here for it.


----------



## vink

I have a crazy idea. Why don't put the kids on the stand and ask them one by one to see whom they prefer and let them pick who they want to live with and that person get primary custody of that child. There's gonna be one that each kid prefer more deeply than the other, right? Otherwise, Angie wouldn't try to "brainwash" them like this. 

I think Brad shouldn't date again. He should end up with at least one of his kids by his side though. That man maybe a "fantastic" dad to his kids, but so far, I don't see anything good coming out of a woman he dated. Maybe he loves children, but clearly he doesn't seem to understand woman enough. 

And for Angie, if she ever try to date again, I wish she to get to be with any guy she wants, and I wish that guy to have the loudest mouth in the world and one day, he'll just spew whatever goes on behind the scene in the most embarrassing way with a solid concrete details no one can deny it about her evil doing. So, everyone can come clean with it. 

That'd be fun and interesting.


----------



## V0N1B2

vink said:


> And for Angie, if she ever try to date again, I wish she to get to be with any guy she wants, and I wish that guy to have the loudest mouth in the world and one day, he'll just spew whatever goes on behind the scene in the most embarrassing way with a solid concrete details no one can deny it about her evil doing. So, everyone can come clean with it.


He's already taken - and from what I understand, is going to be busy for the next four years or so.


----------



## morgan20

V0N1B2 said:


> He's already taken - and from what I understand, is going to be busy for the next four years or so.



Love it


----------



## BagOuttaHell

What a disaster! If they think communicating through reps with all of those kids is going to work out in the long run, they are mistaken. 

I will be first in line to read the tell all books that will be written by one or more of them. 

Idiots.


----------



## TC1

vink said:


> I have a crazy idea. Why don't put the kids on the stand and ask them one by one to see whom they prefer and let them pick who they want to live with and that person get primary custody of that child. There's gonna be one that each kid prefer more deeply than the other, right? Otherwise, Angie wouldn't try to "brainwash" them like this.
> 
> I think Brad shouldn't date again. He should end up with at least one of his kids by his side though. That man maybe a "fantastic" dad to his kids, but so far, I don't see anything good coming out of a woman he dated. Maybe he loves children, but clearly he doesn't seem to understand woman enough.
> 
> And for Angie, if she ever try to date again, I wish she to get to be with any guy she wants, and I wish that guy to have the loudest mouth in the world and one day, he'll just spew whatever goes on behind the scene in the most embarrassing way with a solid concrete details no one can deny it about her evil doing. So, everyone can come clean with it.
> 
> That'd be fun and interesting.


 Not sure what the laws are in the US, but in Canada..children are only asked their input/preference of where/which parent they'd like to live with if they are 13 years of age or older.


----------



## Lounorada

Yeah, he's lost weight, but he doesn't look 'thin' IMO. He looks_ good_ (and I don't normally find him all that attractive) 


*Attending an LA Fan event for the Paramount Pictures title "Allied" on November 9, 2016 in Westwood, California. *

Zimbio


----------



## slowlikehoney

The thing I like best about Brad is his eyes. He has genuinely kind eyes.


----------



## mkr

The chances of Angie getting sole custody are so slim, at least where I come from.  My daughter saw her attorney about sole custody of her son and was told that the father has to be a pretty bad character to not get joint custody.  I mean like wife beater or child molester bad.


----------



## Esizzle

TC1 said:


> Not sure what the laws are in the US, but in Canada..children are only asked their input/preference of where/which parent they'd like to live with if they are 13 years of age or older.


I think it is the same in America too. Not 100% sure but I know my colleague waited until her kids were 13 to file for divorce so that her kids could decide which parent they wanted to live with.


----------



## Esizzle

Brad's hair has been looking very nice lately. Pregnancy suits Marion. I am looking forward to seeing Allied.


----------



## Alexenjie

America has 50 states, each with their own divorce and custody laws. This article says that in CA there is no set age to give the child a choice of which parent to live with but suggests around 14 years old. http://www.cadivorce.com/california...on/what-age-does-a-child-decide-which-parent/

I hope Brad does have some awful tape where Angie makes herself look as terrible as possible. Brad has been, up to now, very quiet and private about everything regarding this divorce while Angie has been shoving every detail (true or false) in the public's face at every opportunity. Even with the child abuse investigation over she is determined to proved that Brad hit Maddox. I know parenting is different now but if every parent who hit their child lost custody, all kids when I was growing up, would have been in foster care or orphanages. Angie has the no respect or care for Brad as the father of their kids and that will bring a lot of unhappiness and bitterness into these children's lives for years to come. It should be criminal, the damage she is creating.


----------



## Deco

Lounorada said:


> Yeah, he's lost weight, but he doesn't look 'thin' IMO. He looks_ good_ (and I don't normally find him all that attractive)
> 
> 
> *Attending an LA Fan event for the Paramount Pictures title "Allied" on November 9, 2016 in Westwood, California. *
> 
> Zimbio
> View attachment 3518450
> View attachment 3518451
> View attachment 3518452
> View attachment 3518453
> View attachment 3518454
> View attachment 3518456
> View attachment 3518457


I agree. I've never lusted for him and still don't but he does look really good.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> The chances of Angie getting sole custody are so slim, at least where I come from.  My daughter saw her attorney about sole custody of her son and was told that the father has to be a pretty bad character to not get joint custody.  I mean like wife beater or child molester bad.


Can she get sole custody through the "substance abuse" angle?  Since marijuana is now legal in California as well, I wonder if it could be held against you in custody issues when you partake in something legal.


----------



## bag-princess

V0N1B2 said:


> He's already taken - and from what I understand, is going to be busy for the next four years or so.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> Can she get sole custody through the "substance abuse" angle?  Since marijuana is now legal in California as well, I wonder if it could be held against you in custody issues when you partake in something legal.


Not in the state I live in.  If he's not a rapist or abuser he pretty much gets joint custody.


----------



## Grace123

Deco said:


> Can she get sole custody through the "substance abuse" angle?  Since marijuana is now legal in California as well, I wonder if it could be held against you in custody issues when you partake in something legal.


If I were Angie, I'd lay low on the "substance abuse " angle.


----------



## rockhollow

Like mentioned, I hope Brad has some good ammunition (these tapes) that will make Angie and her team just rethink how this divorce and child custody will go. Quiet and fair might be her only choice.
I don't know these people and can only go by what we see and read online, so Angie might have to compromise and share custody of their children. But even if you only believe a small fraction of what you read, Angie will probably always undermine Brad where the kids are concerned.


----------



## troubadour

*http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...lina-jolie-breaks-her-silence-on-the-divorce/*

*Angelina Jolie breaks her silence on the divorce*
*The actress releases a statement following Pitt's public appearance*

By Victoria Kingdon
10 November 2016

Angelina Jolie has broken her silence on her split with Brad Pitt, following his first public appearance since the divorce proceedings began.

This week, Pitt was cleared of child-abuse allegations, following the investigation by the Los Angeles Country Department of Children and Family Services into an incident involving his eldest son Maddox on a private plane on 14 September.

Reacting to the news, a spokesperson on behalf of Jolie released a statement:

"The job of the DCFS is to make sure the children are in a safe and secure situation. As we said earlier this week, childcare professionals encouraged a legal agreement accepted and signed by both sides that was in the best interest of the children. Angelina said from the beginning that she felt she had to take action for the health of the family and is relieved that after their eight-week involvement, the DCFS is now satisfied the safeguards are put in place that will allow the children to heal."

When news of the breakdown of the marriage broke in September, Jolie's attorney Robert Offer released a statement that read: "Angelina has filed for dissolution of the marriage. This decision was made for the health of the family. She will not be commenting, and asks that the family be given its privacy at this time." This is the first time that Jolie has spoken out since then.

*****


----------



## Oryx816

I love it when statements issued by celebrities use a lot of words to say nothing.


----------



## gazoo

She's looking ridiculous by constantly repeating the same thing, IMO. There's no choice when you're coparenting, you HAVE to compromise. The courts make you do it for the children. Unless, like other posters have said, there's something heinous like molestation or heavy illegal drug use that's  provable on the part of the other parent. Even then the other parent still gets a say, as they can "clean up" their lives and then ask for joint custody again. This may be the first time she's not in control of the narrative of her life.


----------



## mkr

"after their eight-week involvement, the DCFS is now satisfied the "safeguards are put in place" that will allow the children to heal." 

They are slickly insinuating that something happened and something was done about it.  She is so ugly on the inside.


----------



## myown

slowlikehoney said:


> The thing I like best about Brad is his eyes. He has genuinely kind eyes.


but they look sad..


----------



## vink

troubadour said:


> *http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...lina-jolie-breaks-her-silence-on-the-divorce/*
> 
> *Angelina Jolie breaks her silence on the divorce*
> *The actress releases a statement following Pitt's public appearance*
> 
> By Victoria Kingdon
> 10 November 2016
> 
> Angelina Jolie has broken her silence on her split with Brad Pitt, following his first public appearance since the divorce proceedings began.
> 
> This week, Pitt was cleared of child-abuse allegations, following the investigation by the Los Angeles Country Department of Children and Family Services into an incident involving his eldest son Maddox on a private plane on 14 September.
> 
> Reacting to the news, a spokesperson on behalf of Jolie released a statement:
> 
> "The job of the DCFS is to make sure the children are in a safe and secure situation. As we said earlier this week, childcare professionals encouraged a legal agreement accepted and signed by both sides that was in the best interest of the children. Angelina said from the beginning that she felt she had to take action for the health of the family and is relieved that after their eight-week involvement, the DCFS is now satisfied the safeguards are put in place that will allow the children to heal."
> 
> When news of the breakdown of the marriage broke in September, Jolie's attorney Robert Offer released a statement that read: "Angelina has filed for dissolution of the marriage. This decision was made for the health of the family. She will not be commenting, and asks that the family be given its privacy at this time." This is the first time that Jolie has spoken out since then.
> 
> *****



Oh.. please.... she's so trying to twist the story. If you're reading this, you'd rather not talk, AJ.


----------



## mkr

He looks tired.


----------



## sdkitty

troubadour said:


> *http://www.harpersbazaar.co.uk/cult...lina-jolie-breaks-her-silence-on-the-divorce/*
> 
> *Angelina Jolie breaks her silence on the divorce*
> *The actress releases a statement following Pitt's public appearance*
> 
> By Victoria Kingdon
> 10 November 2016
> 
> Angelina Jolie has broken her silence on her split with Brad Pitt, following his first public appearance since the divorce proceedings began.
> 
> This week, Pitt was cleared of child-abuse allegations, following the investigation by the Los Angeles Country Department of Children and Family Services into an incident involving his eldest son Maddox on a private plane on 14 September.
> 
> Reacting to the news, a spokesperson on behalf of Jolie released a statement:
> 
> "The job of the DCFS is to make sure the children are in a safe and secure situation. As we said earlier this week, childcare professionals encouraged a legal agreement accepted and signed by both sides that was in the best interest of the children. Angelina said from the beginning that she felt she had to take action for the health of the family and is relieved that after their eight-week involvement, the DCFS is now satisfied the safeguards are put in place that will allow the children to heal."
> 
> When news of the breakdown of the marriage broke in September, Jolie's attorney Robert Offer released a statement that read: "Angelina has filed for dissolution of the marriage. This decision was made for the health of the family. She will not be commenting, and asks that the family be given its privacy at this time." This is the first time that Jolie has spoken out since then.
> 
> *****


this is BS....she needs an investigation to know if her kids are safe?  I'm mad at her


----------



## bag-princess

i thought i saw somewhere that Brad had moved out of this house - and if he has then shy can't she move the kids there so they can at least be at home with all of their things???

*Angelina Jolie having a tough time keeping 'homesick' children happy after Brad Pitt split*


Angelina Jolie is having a tough time keeping her "children happy" after moving out of the house she shared with Brad Pitt. The former couple's children are reportedly "homesick".

According to HollywoodLife, the duo's children have told the 41-year-old actress that they want to move back to their home in Los Feliz.


"Angelina Jolie has been struggling with keeping the kids happy," a source told HollyWoodLife.

"It's been weeks since the kids moved out of their home and they are getting homesick. The children are sad, miss the huge house they grew up in, and have been complaining to Angelina that they want to go home. The older children are not happy with the situation while the younger kids are having trouble understanding why they can't just go home."

"The Los Feliz home has been where the kids have spent most of their time growing up," the source said.

"Brad has built a huge skate ramp for the kids on the property and they all have their own rooms there too. They may have lots of houses but the Los Feliz house has always been home."

Meanwhile, Jolie's estranged father Jon Voight has said that he wants things to work out between his daughter and Pitt, whom he is said to be close with.

"I appreciate everybody's concern and their prayers. Hopefully things will work out," the 77-year-old actor told E! News during the premiere of J.K. Rowling's Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them on Thursday.  The former couple share six children - Maddox 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/angelina-j...paign=rss&utm_content=/rss/yahoous&yptr=yahoo


----------



## sdkitty

from TMZ
IDK why they're commenting on Brad looking scruffy....he generally does unless on the red carpet

http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/09/brad-...faces-photo/?source=gravity&ADID=most-popular


bag-princess said:


> i thought i saw somewhere that Brad had moved out of this house - and if he has then shy can't she move the kids there so they can at least be at home with all of their things???
> 
> *Angelina Jolie having a tough time keeping 'homesick' children happy after Brad Pitt split*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie is having a tough time keeping her "children happy" after moving out of the house she shared with Brad Pitt. The former couple's children are reportedly "homesick".
> 
> According to HollywoodLife, the duo's children have told the 41-year-old actress that they want to move back to their home in Los Feliz.
> 
> 
> "Angelina Jolie has been struggling with keeping the kids happy," a source told HollyWoodLife.
> 
> "It's been weeks since the kids moved out of their home and they are getting homesick. The children are sad, miss the huge house they grew up in, and have been complaining to Angelina that they want to go home. The older children are not happy with the situation while the younger kids are having trouble understanding why they can't just go home."
> 
> "The Los Feliz home has been where the kids have spent most of their time growing up," the source said.
> 
> "Brad has built a huge skate ramp for the kids on the property and they all have their own rooms there too. They may have lots of houses but the Los Feliz house has always been home."
> 
> Meanwhile, Jolie's estranged father Jon Voight has said that he wants things to work out between his daughter and Pitt, whom he is said to be close with.
> 
> "I appreciate everybody's concern and their prayers. Hopefully things will work out," the 77-year-old actor told E! News during the premiere of J.K. Rowling's Fantastic Beasts and Where To Find Them on Thursday.  The former couple share six children - Maddox 15, Pax, 12, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8
> 
> http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/angelina-j...paign=rss&utm_content=/rss/yahoous&yptr=yahoo



I have a hard time believing Brad is close to her father since she's been mostly estranged from him for years.  And it's sad that (allegedly) the kids miss their house more than their dad.


----------



## sdkitty

from TMZ
at least Brad has friends

Home 
Brad Pitt Surfaces For The First Time Since Split
*BRAD PITTSURFACES WITH JULIA AFTER JOLIE SPLIT*
*1.3K
 111
 11/9/2016 6:42 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF*




Brad Pitt resurfaced for the first time since *Angelina Jolie *filed for divorce ... and it sure looks like the strife has taken its toll.

A scruffy Pitt and Julia Roberts showed face in L.A. Tuesday night, at a private screening of "Moonlight." Brad's production company, Plan B, backed the project. 

Julia's not attached to the flick so looks like she was there just to support Brad.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I would ship Brad and Julia if she wasn't married


----------



## sdkitty

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I would ship Brad and Julia if she wasn't married



ship?


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> from TMZ
> IDK why they're commenting on Brad looking scruffy....he generally does unless on the red carpet
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/09/brad-...faces-photo/?source=gravity&ADID=most-popular
> 
> 
> I have a hard time believing Brad is close to her father since she's been mostly estranged from him for years. * And it's sad that (allegedly) the kids miss their house more than their dad*.




i don't believe they miss the house more than him at all - they miss the family they used to have there.  maybe in their minds if they go home then maybe he will too. i wouldn't be surprised if they did not know he was not living there!


----------



## Alexenjie

sdkitty said:


> ship?



To want to see them as romantic partners. I think it came from fans of the tv show the X Files, people wanted to ship  Mulder and Scully.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> ship?



slang for "relationship" - means fans of theirs would like two particular people to be in a relationship.


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> from TMZ
> IDK why they're commenting on Brad looking scruffy....he generally does unless on the red carpet
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/11/09/brad-...faces-photo/?source=gravity&ADID=most-popular
> 
> 
> I have a hard time believing Brad is close to her father since she's been mostly estranged from him for years.  And it's sad that (allegedly) the kids miss their house more than their dad.



I imagine the kids are homesick but I think a lot of it is due to missing their father.  I have no doubt those kids miss Brad.  He was the one who played with them from what I can tell.


----------



## mkr

Why is Julia around anyway?  I never cared for her and I certainly never thought she was beautiful.  Never saw the allure.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> Why is Julia around anyway?  I never cared for her and I certainly never thought she was beautiful.  Never saw the allure.



I agree that she's no beauty.  I think it's more to support Brad & let him know he has friends out there.


----------



## mkr

I'm sure they miss Brad.  They want to go back home and they want their parents to be together and they want everything to be the way it used to be.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> I imagine the kids are homesick but I think a lot of it is due to missing their father.  I have no doubt those kids miss Brad.  He was the one who played with them from what I can tell.



THIS!!  



mkr said:


> Why is Julia around anyway?  I never cared for her and I certainly never thought she was beautiful.  Never saw the allure.




thank goodness you don't need to be beautiful to be a good friend!


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Why is Julia around anyway?  I never cared for her and I certainly never thought she was beautiful.  Never saw the allure.


I guess they're friends
And tho you may not think she's beautiful, she has star power/charisma - whatever you call it - made her a huge star


----------



## sdkitty

Alexenjie said:


> To want to see them as romantic partners. I think it came from fans of the tv show the X Files, people wanted to ship  Mulder and Scully.


oh, ok thanks


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i don't believe they miss the house more than him at all - they miss the family they used to have there.  maybe in their minds if they go home then maybe he will too. i wouldn't be surprised if they did not know he was not living there!


I wonder what they know
I'm pretty sure they have smart phones unless she took them away
If they're allowed access to the Internet, they may be traumatized by all the news


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> THIS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank goodness you don't need to be beautiful to be a good friend!


I know that sounds mean.  I guess I just decided to give my opinion of her in the wrong thread.  But I always got the impression that she seems to put herself in other people's business. Don't know why I feel that way, I just do.


----------



## mkr

cdtracing said:


> I agree that she's no beauty.  I think it's more to support Brad & let him know he has friends out there.


I kinda get the feeling she's saying, hey lookie I'm good friends with Brad.  I'm special.


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I wonder what they know
> I'm pretty sure they have smart phones unless she took them away
> *If they're allowed access to the Internet, they may be traumatized by all the news*





which makes me think that she would make sure they can't!   i would not bet on them have smart phones either.  except for the oldest boy who is 15.   as i posted above - the others are 12,11,10 and 8.


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I kinda get the feeling she's saying, hey lookie I'm good friends with Brad.  I'm special.


I never really got that feeling about her but, then again, I've never really followed her.  There are plenty of women who are not great beauties who have become very successful in Hollywood, TV,  in business, ect.  I've never really developed an opinion about her one way or another.  I like some of the movies she's been in & not cared for others. 
There are a lot of celebrities out there that I have no clue who they are or what they've been in or done.  I'm not in the pits of celebrity watching, I tend to stay on the fringes.  Same goes with the music industry.  Most of the music celebrities are a huge ??? for me.  I'm more of a Rock & Roll, Heavy Metal classic listener with some Country & Rhythm & Blues mixed in.


----------



## bag-princess

cdtracing said:


> *I never really got that feeling about her *but, then again, I've never really followed her.  There are plenty of women who are not great beauties who have become very successful in Hollywood, TV,  in business, ect.  I've never really developed an opinion about her one way or another.  I like some of the movies she's been in & not cared for others.
> There are a lot of celebrities out there that I have no clue who they are or what they've been in.  I'm not in the pits of celebrity watching, I tend to stay on the fringes.



i never have gotten that vibe from her either!  i think she is a good friend of his but stays in her lane with her own life and out of his business.  but when he needs her she won't hesitate to be there and support him.  just because we don't see them together all the time doesn't mean she is not around for him until a camera is there.


----------



## slowlikehoney

bag-princess said:


> i never have gotten that vibe from her either!  i think she is a good friend of his but stays in her lane with her own life and out of his business.  but when he needs her she won't hesitate to be there and support him.  just because we don't see them together all the time doesn't mean she is not around for him until a camera is there.



They have all been close since Ocean's 11 I believe. 
Julia's been through her own fair share of highly publicized break-ups so I'm guessing she's genuinely offering moral support from someone who knows what he's going through.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-princess said:


> i never have gotten that vibe from her either!  i think she is a good friend of his but stays in her lane with her own life and out of his business.  but when he needs her she won't hesitate to be there and support him.  just because we don't see them together all the time doesn't mean she is not around for him until a camera is there.


I'm thinking they may be friends along with Clooney from the Oceans movies


----------



## mkr

You're probably all right about her.  I just get that impression.  I do remember when George brought Amal to a movie premiere in the most regal yellow gown and Julia seemed to pay ZERO attention to her(at least it looked that way in pictures).  She kind of had a look like she was the sh!t because she knew everyone so well and Amal was the fifth wheel.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> You're probably all right about her.  I just get that impression.  I do remember when George brought Amal to a movie premiere in the most regal yellow gown and Julia seemed to pay ZERO attention to her(at least it looked that way in pictures).  She kind of had a look like she was the sh!t because she knew everyone so well and Amal was the fifth wheel.


could be
and as a woman, I have to admit I might be capable of acting that way.....we're all human


----------



## ForeverYoung87

They did The Mexican together too. I remember them saying they knew each other before either had their breakout role so they go further back than people think


----------



## Florasun

Oryx816 said:


> I love it when statements issued by celebrities use a lot of words to say nothing.



I have some coworkers who do the same thing.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> I'm thinking they may be friends along with Clooney from the Oceans movies



Yeah, I think he was friends with that whole gang, and hasn't been able to hang with them much during his marriage.


----------



## mkr

I'm sure Angie was thrilled to see Brad re-connecting with an old friend.  Not.


----------



## Junkenpo

Watching Mr. & Mrs. Smith on Lifetime right now.... not the best movie, but it was fun.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> I'm sure Angie was thrilled to see Brad re-connecting with an old friend.  Not.


esp since she doesn't really seem to have friends......seems like he's the regular, fun guy and she's the complicated(?) exotic(?) whatever


----------



## bisousx

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I would ship Brad and Julia if she wasn't married



Brad does have a penchant for super famous actresses who are homewreckers (Aniston included), sooo....


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> Why is Julia around anyway?  I never cared for her and I certainly never thought she was beautiful.  Never saw the allure.


She actually grates


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> *esp since she doesn't really seem to have friends.*.....seems like he's the regular, fun guy and she's the complicated(?) exotic(?) whatever




angie is one of those women that doesn't do well with other women.  i understand because i am one of them!  

when i used to work i had to deal with an office full of mainly women.  i would not wish it on anyone - which is why after my second son was born it was very easy for me to say "nope! done with that" and stayed home raising him.


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina’s Lies Exposed? Bombshell Flight Audio Reveals There Was No Fight With Brad*

There is no evidence of *Brad Pitt* attacking any of his children with *Angelina Jolie* on their infamous flight to Minneapolis, RadarOnline.com has learned.

Radar has obtained shocking FAA records from the Minneapolis Air Route Traffic Control Center on September 14 — and there was no sign of an incident onboard.

Rather, the Jolie-Pitts experienced a bumpy flight caused by turbulence — not the actor.

Radar reported that Jolie, 41, filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, immediately after landing. She requested for full physical custody, and shortly after it was rumored that *Maddox*, 15, got into a physical altercation with his dad.

Reports claimed there was footage of the family at International Falls Airport, but it still hasn’t been released months later.

But, a local radio host revealed that he heard them “arguing” from the plane. The host also alleged that Pitt was drunk at the time and relieved himself on the tarmac.

Radar reported that Jolie, 41, filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, immediately after landing. She requested for full physical custody, and shortly after it was rumored that *Maddox*, 15, got into a physical altercation with his dad.

http://radaronline.com/videos/angelia-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce-flight-audio-lies/


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> *Angelina’s Lies Exposed? Bombshell Flight Audio Reveals There Was No Fight With Brad*
> 
> There is no evidence of *Brad Pitt* attacking any of his children with *Angelina Jolie* on their infamous flight to Minneapolis, RadarOnline.com has learned.
> 
> Radar has obtained shocking FAA records from the Minneapolis Air Route Traffic Control Center on September 14 — and there was no sign of an incident onboard.
> 
> Rather, the Jolie-Pitts experienced a bumpy flight caused by turbulence — not the actor.
> 
> Radar reported that Jolie, 41, filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, immediately after landing. She requested for full physical custody, and shortly after it was rumored that *Maddox*, 15, got into a physical altercation with his dad.
> 
> Reports claimed there was footage of the family at International Falls Airport, but it still hasn’t been released months later.
> 
> But, a local radio host revealed that he heard them “arguing” from the plane. The host also alleged that Pitt was drunk at the time and relieved himself on the tarmac.
> 
> Radar reported that Jolie, 41, filed for divorce from Pitt, 52, immediately after landing. She requested for full physical custody, and shortly after it was rumored that *Maddox*, 15, got into a physical altercation with his dad.
> 
> http://radaronline.com/videos/angelia-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce-flight-audio-lies/




My, my...those spider webs....


----------



## zen1965

sdkitty said:


> I wonder what they know
> I'm pretty sure they have smart phones unless she took them away
> If they're allowed access to the Internet, they may be traumatized by all the news



They certainly would be horrified if they stumbled across this thread by accident and read how their mother was vilified by complete strangers.
Having said this, I see myself out, dolls.


----------



## mkr

This thread is probably one of the kinder things they will find on the internet.


----------



## zen1965

Makes no difference to me.  Choosing the lesser of two evils is still choosing ...


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> This thread is probably one of the kinder things they will find on the internet.



By the time those kids are grown they will have stories to tell that will make the speculation here seem tame.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

They are the ones living it. They are the ones who know. Tabloid and online gossip isn't going to tell them anything about what's happening in their own family.


----------



## Lounorada

Looking good, Brad 
*
Attending the press conference & screening for  "Allied" on November 14, 2016 in Shanghai, China. *

Zimbio


----------



## bag-mania

He's not looking shellshocked anymore. Maybe being Angelina-free suits him.


----------



## mkr

Is he there alone?  Oh yeah Angie doesn't allow him near Marion.  SMH.


----------



## Deco

Child abuser!  He's right up there with the parents just arrested in Alabama for imprisoning their 14 year old adopted son in the basement for 2 years and starving him down to 55 pounds.  I'm grateful that child protective services are there to thoroughly investigate and monitor Brad the monster, because lord knows they don't have enough work to do.  Priorities!


----------



## mkr

I heard he left Maddox in a hot car.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Did he lose weight for a role? He looks rather old and frail.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Did he lose weight for a role? He looks rather old and frail.



I think it's just divorce stress... He looks drained


----------



## Aminamina

Brad look_s _Pierce Brosnan-hot here.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I think he looks better than he's looked in years.


----------



## mkr

Gray hair looks good on him.


----------



## Deco

I've devoted some ink to how utterly unattractive and girly I find him and right now I'm eating my words by the shovelful.


----------



## bag-mania

Deco said:


> I've devoted some ink to how utterly unattractive and girly I find him and right now I'm eating my words by the shovelful.



He just needed to experience the devastation and pain of being royally screwed over by someone he loved to bring out his more masculine attractiveness.


----------



## Deco

bag-mania said:


> He just needed to experience the devastation and pain of being royally screwed over by someone he loved to bring out his more masculine attractiveness.




I guess, rightly or wrongly, I attribute the wear down we see on his face to the hardship he's experiencing as a father, being separated from them, being called abusive, being told he's not worthy of any custody.  Seeing him as a dad fighting to stay in his kids' life is what's making him seem more manly.

And I won't lie, that glorious black ensemble doesn't hurt.


----------



## rockhollow

Looking good Brad - best revenge possible, get out there, be sweet and charming, show you got nothing to hide.
Hopefully the kids are going stir-crazy if Angie got them secluded in a rental home, not allowing them to go out lest they get filmed.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Anyone know the story behind the basket of peppers? [emoji2]


----------



## bag-mania

Chloe_chick999 said:


> Anyone know the story behind the basket of peppers? [emoji2]



It was a cute joke about his name. 


*Brad Pitt receives strange chilli pepper gift at Chinese premiere*
GBTIMES
2016/11/15




American actor Brad Pitt was presented with an unusual gift of spicy red chilli peppers at a press conference ahead of the Chinese premiere of Allied in Shanghai on November 14.

After the bemused actor was handed the large basket of chilli peppers, the host asked if he understood the meaning of the gift to which Brad Pitt correctly answered “because my name reads like ‘not hot’.”

In Chinese Mandarin, the phonetic pronunciation of ‘Brad’ (布拉德, bù lā dé) sounds very similar to 不辣的 (bù là de), which means ‘not spicy’. The colour red is also an auspicious and prosperous colour in Chinese culture.

Brad Pitt then threw handfuls of chilli peppers to a cheering crowd of about 1,000 people.

Paramount CEO Brad Grey, who joined Pitt on stage at the conference, didn’t leave empty-handed either. He was presented with a sheaf of wheat because that sounds similar to ‘big sale’ in Chinese and the hosts wanted to wish him a successful film.

This was Brad Pitt’s first promotional appearance in China since he was unofficially banned from visiting the country after starring in the 1997 film Seven Years in Tibet.

The biographical war drama film featured a young Dalai Lama and portrayed China in a poor light.

Pitt did visit China in 2014 with his then-partner actress/director Angelina Jolie, who was promoting her film Maleficent. However, he kept a low profile during his stay.

Allied, directed by Robert Zemeckis, is a romantic thriller starring Brad Pitt and Academy Award-winner Marion Cotillard. It will be released across mainland China on November 30.

http://gbtimes.com/china/brad-pitt-receives-strange-chilli-pepper-gift-chinese-premiere


----------



## Chloe_chick999

bag-mania said:


> It was a cute joke about his name. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> *Brad Pitt receives strange chilli pepper gift at Chinese premiere*
> GBTIMES
> 2016/11/15
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American actor Brad Pitt was presented with an unusual gift of spicy red chilli peppers at a press conference ahead of the Chinese premiere of Allied in Shanghai on November 14.
> 
> After the bemused actor was handed the large basket of chilli peppers, the host asked if he understood the meaning of the gift to which Brad Pitt correctly answered “because my name reads like ‘not hot’.”
> 
> In Chinese Mandarin, the phonetic pronunciation of ‘Brad’ (布拉德, bù lā dé) sounds very similar to 不辣的 (bù là de), which means ‘not spicy’. The colour red is also an auspicious and prosperous colour in Chinese culture.
> 
> Brad Pitt then threw handfuls of chilli peppers to a cheering crowd of about 1,000 people.
> 
> Paramount CEO Brad Grey, who joined Pitt on stage at the conference, didn’t leave empty-handed either. He was presented with a sheaf of wheat because that sounds similar to ‘big sale’ in Chinese and the hosts wanted to wish him a successful film.
> 
> This was Brad Pitt’s first promotional appearance in China since he was unofficially banned from visiting the country after starring in the 1997 film Seven Years in Tibet.
> 
> The biographical war drama film featured a young Dalai Lama and portrayed China in a poor light.
> 
> Pitt did visit China in 2014 with his then-partner actress/director Angelina Jolie, who was promoting her film Maleficent. However, he kept a low profile during his stay.
> 
> Allied, directed by Robert Zemeckis, is a romantic thriller starring Brad Pitt and Academy Award-winner Marion Cotillard. It will be released across mainland China on November 30.
> 
> http://gbtimes.com/china/brad-pitt-receives-strange-chilli-pepper-gift-chinese-premiere


Thanks! That is really cute


----------



## bag-mania

I'm sure Billy Bob's current wife loves hearing that if Angelina needs anything, he's right there for her. If Angie could bottle the power she has over men she would make billions. 

*Billy Bob Thornton On Angelina Jolie: ‘If She Needs Anything, I’m Here’*

Thirteen years after the intriguing romance between Billy Bob Thornton and Angelina Jolie came to an end, their friendship has withstood the test of time. 

Thornton told The Huffington Post’s Lauren Moraski on Tuesday that despite their differences, the pair is still close. The two hit it off while working together on the 1999 film “Pushing Tin” and married the next year.

The “Bad Santa 2” actor explained that the relationship always had its basis in friendship. “When you have a great friendship with somebody and you truly love each other, I don’t think that goes away just because you have different ideas of how you’re going to live your life,” Thornton said.

Thornton told “Entertainment Tonight” that the actress “seems OK” after her recent headline-making split from husband Brad Pitt. Thornton is currently married to actress Connie Angland. 

“If she needs anything, I’m here. And vice versa. And we both know that,” he said.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...elina-bad-santa-2_us_582b8c41e4b0e39c1fa6e1cd


----------



## NicolesCloset

Wow [emoji15] brad is looking good


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> I'm sure Billy Bob's current wife loves hearing that if Angelina needs anything, he's right there for her. If Angie could bottle the power she has over men she would make billions.
> 
> *Billy Bob Thornton On Angelina Jolie: ‘If She Needs Anything, I’m Here’*
> 
> Thirteen years after the intriguing romance between Billy Bob Thornton and Angelina Jolie came to an end, their friendship has withstood the test of time.
> 
> Thornton told The Huffington Post’s Lauren Moraski on Tuesday that despite their differences, the pair is still close. The two hit it off while working together on the 1999 film “Pushing Tin” and married the next year.
> 
> The “Bad Santa 2” actor explained that the relationship always had its basis in friendship. “When you have a great friendship with somebody and you truly love each other, I don’t think that goes away just because you have different ideas of how you’re going to live your life,” Thornton said.
> 
> Thornton told “Entertainment Tonight” that the actress “seems OK” after her recent headline-making split from husband Brad Pitt. Thornton is currently married to actress Connie Angland.
> 
> “If she needs anything, I’m here. And vice versa. And we both know that,” he said.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...elina-bad-santa-2_us_582b8c41e4b0e39c1fa6e1cd


Would anyone be surprised if Angie asked  him for this endorsement for like-ability?  Not that he's a great character reference but...


----------



## Alexenjie

mkr said:


> Would anyone be surprised if Angie asked  him for this endorsement for like-ability?  Not that he's a great character reference but...



You are right. Nobody else is calling themselves Angie's "friend". She doesn't have anyone else to say anything good about her (except hired PR people.)


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie recorded a video message for the International Criminal Court on Friday to coincide with the Dutch-based tribunal's launch of its policy on children.

'Successful prosecution, whether at the ICC or elsewhere is part of the long and vital generational effort. That is the light in which I believe the court’s new policy on children should be seen,' the 41-year-old Oscar winner said in a clip captured on Twitter.

'I particularly welcome the commitment to include charges for crimes against children wherever the evidence permits as part of a more systematic approach. I congratulate the office of the chief prosecutor, and all those working on the policy.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...minal-Court-video-children.html#ixzz4QQPQ6wdU


----------



## bag-princess

NicolesCloset said:


> Wow [emoji15] brad is looking good



i agree!!!  




Alexenjie said:


> You are right. Nobody else is calling themselves Angie's "friend". She doesn't have anyone else to say anything good about her (except hired PR people.)




yea beggers can't be choosy so she will have to take what she can get!  there ain't no line forming to the right of her close and loyal friends.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Would anyone be surprised if Angie asked  him for this endorsement for like-ability?  Not that he's a great character reference but...



Maybe but it's also possible that Billy Bob is really just that dumb.


----------



## gazoo

She's still looking beautiful, have to give her that. So wish she'd handled this mess differently. I feel any impact she could have had for causes involving children will be affected by her recent actions. Maybe I'm being naive.


----------



## pixiejenna

Who wouldn't want chilli peppers thrown on them? Lmao 

Of course he's going to be #teamangie and she'll take it because like others have already said she doesn't have any other supporters. 

I don't have a issue with her video message. But I do find it a ironic choice given her current situation. And the fact that she's recently involved in a investigation with the FBI and CPS. Both of which don't seem to have turned up any evidence of abuse towards her kids.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Maybe but it's also possible that Billy Bob is really just that dumb.


I don't think he's dumb (kind of creepy maybe)  - maybe just dumb when it comes to her


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Who wouldn't want chilli peppers thrown on them? Lmao
> 
> Of course he's going to be #teamangie and she'll take it because like others have already said she doesn't have any other supporters.
> 
> I don't have a issue with her video message. But I do find it a ironic choice given her current situation. And the fact that she's recently involved in a investigation with the FBI and CPS. Both of which don't seem to have turned up any evidence of abuse towards her kids.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


she seems to have lost most of her support here (including myself)....I can still appreciate her charitable work but as far as her personally......not liking her at all


----------



## cjy

NicolesCloset said:


> Wow [emoji15] brad is looking good


He is!!


----------



## troubadour

He returned to the public eye last week to promote his WWII drama Allied, after enduring a turbulent few months of messy divorce proceedings.
But Brad Pitt appeared healthier and happier than ever on Sunday evening as he attended a photo call for the new blockbuster in Paris, France. 
The 52-year-old actor looked incredibly dashing in his smart navy suit as he happily posed beside his glamorous co-star Marion Cotillard in her home country.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tar-Marion-Cotillard-Paris.html#ixzz4QaEvtDlT


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Damn, Brad looks great!


----------



## rockhollow

Good for you Brad, get out there and show you've got nothing to hide.

I agree with other posters, Angie is not fairing as well. She might have thought that the general public would rally behind her, just take her word for the wild accusations she made against Brad. It doesn't seem to be happening. 
I always got the feeling that she had a super sized ego, so she must be shocked that things are not turning out as she planned.
Divorce is never easy, the children need both parents.


----------



## sdkitty

rockhollow said:


> Good for you Brad, get out there and show you've got nothing to hide.
> 
> I agree with other posters, Angie is not fairing as well. She might have thought that the general public would rally behind her, just take her word for the wild accusations she made against Brad. It doesn't seem to be happening.
> I always got the feeling that she had a super sized ego, so she must be shocked that things are not turning out as she planned.
> Divorce is never easy, the children need both parents.


I'd like to give her the benefit of the doubt and think she really is interested the the well-being of the children.  But I can't help thinking she's being selfish.  She may really believe she's right but that doesn't make it so.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ I think the problem with Angie is she genuinely believes everything she does is right and the rest of the world is wrong. It's very difficult to deal with somebody like that because once they've genuinely convinced themselves of their delusions, what can your really say or do?


----------



## Deco

^most bad people, or people who do bad things, don't set out saying that they're going to do something bad.  They have 800 layers of justification and delusions to give themselves permission to do what they want.  100% confident self-righteousness is powerful and can't be stopped with facts or reason.


----------



## Ladybug09

So Brad is LOSING weight and Angie is looking like she's starting to gain weight....


----------



## rockhollow

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> ^^ I think the problem with Angie is she genuinely believes everything she does is right and the rest of the world is wrong. It's very difficult to deal with somebody like that because once they've genuinely convinced themselves of their delusions, what can your really say or do?



yes, I get that feeling from her. She acts like she can do no wrong, not used to anyone questioning her.
I don't think this will be an easy separating for them - if she's decided that Brad has done her wrong, she  will never see any different.


----------



## lizmil

So,has anyone seen the movie Allied? I saw "Arrival"   recently (good!) and there was a trailer for it.Didn't interest me in the least, but others may be intrigued.

Sent from my SM-G930V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chagall

Ladybug09 said:


> So Brad is LOSING weight and Angie is looking like she's starting to gain weight....


Angie gaining weight? I doubt she's crouched in a corner hoovering back cartons of ice cream due to stress.​


----------



## Ladybug09

Chagall said:


> Angie gaining weight? I doubt she's crouched in a corner hoovering back cartons of ice cream due to stress.​


Now, I didn't say it was a lot! LOL


----------



## lallybelle

FBI investigation is now closed with no charges just like child services.


----------



## cdtracing

I figured that would happen.  She made all that crap up to destroy Brad before he knew what was happening!!!  Ruthless to the core.  Those kids would be better off & in a more stable environment if they were with Brad.


----------



## csre

I still can't understand what happened with them...

Brad and Marion seem so uncomfortable in every picture I see...


----------



## chowlover2

csre said:


> I still can't understand what happened with them...
> 
> Brad and Marion seem so uncomfortable in every picture I see...



I thought it was me, no chemistry between Brad and Marion at all that I can see. Very curious about what set Angie off as well...


----------



## sdkitty

chowlover2 said:


> I thought it was me, no chemistry between Brad and Marion at all that I can see. Very curious about what set Angie off as well...


maybe it had nothing to do with another woman....maybe she just got sick of him


----------



## White Orchid

But back to Angelina, I was searching for a gown she wore and stumbled on this photo of her.  Say what you want, but she does have a stunning face, sculpted nose and all...


----------



## Grande Latte

I'd venture to guess what drove them apart is their mental ages. They are both beautiful people and are bound to attract a lot of opposite sex attention all throughout their lifetimes. It's a given. They did love each other very much at one point.

But Brad being Brad, he's young at heart and still wants adventure and still wants lots of excitement. He's boyish. Meanwhile, Angie, after her series of serious health scares, is at a completely different stage in her life. Also her mother's early death left her incredibly hurt and scarred. She's now all about her children and wants to spend as much time with them as possible and wants to leave a legacy.

So perhaps he's thinking like a 40 year old, meanwhile she's thinking like she's in her 70s. So it's not physical age, it's mental state that killed the marriage. They are not in sync at this point.

When two people can't grow old together, can't grow closer, they grow apart.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> But back to Angelina, I was searching for a gown she wore and stumbled on this photo of her.  Say what you want, but she does have a stunning face, sculpted nose and all...



She really is.


----------



## Grace123

White Orchid said:


> But back to Angelina, I was searching for a gown she wore and stumbled on this photo of her.  Say what you want, but she does have a stunning face, sculpted nose and all...



Yes she does. Her plastic surgeon is incredible.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> maybe it had nothing to do with another woman....maybe she just got sick of him



I agree. While I can acknowledge Angelina is smart in many ways, she appears to be completely lacking in any emotional maturity. It would never occur to her to end her marriage privately for the sake of the kids. She wanted to _win_ the divorce. By concocting a dramatic event that would get lots of press coverage she could feature herself as the protective mother and Brad as an abusive cad. It was calculating and effective. The facts clearing Brad are coming out now, but most people aren't following the story anymore.


----------



## DesigningStyle

bag-mania said:


> I agree. While I can acknowledge Angelina is smart in many ways, she appears to be completely lacking in any emotional maturity. It would never occur to her to end her marriage privately for the sake of the kids. She wanted to _win_ the divorce. By concocting a dramatic event that would get lots of press coverage she could feature herself as the protective mother and Brad as an abusive cad. It was calculating and effective. The facts clearing Brad are coming out now, but most people aren't following the story anymore.



Not to worry for Brad because none of us believed Angelina for a second.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Grande Latte said:


> ...Angie, after her series of serious health scares, is at a completely different stage in her life. Also her mother's early death left her incredibly hurt and scarred. She's now all about her children and wants to spend as much time with them as possible and wants to leave a legacy.



She will leave a legacy of lunacy.


----------



## DesigningStyle

chowlover2 said:


> I thought it was me, no chemistry between Brad and Marion at all that I can see. Very curious about what set Angie off as well...



Most likely her mental issues.  The woman is not well.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Mods, When can we break this thread into two?  It needs a divorce!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DesigningStyle said:


> Most likely her mental issues.  The woman is not well.



Mental issues?


----------



## DesigningStyle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Mental issues?


Do you seriously think she is mentally stable?


----------



## Ladybug09

White Orchid said:


> But back to Angelina, I was searching for a gown she wore and stumbled on this photo of her.  Say what you want, but she does have a stunning face, sculpted nose and all...


That close up looks like a wax figure.


----------



## Singra

DesigningStyle said:


> Do you seriously think she is mentally stable?


It's impossible to diagnose a mental condition from only seeing someone in the media and what does metal unstable mean exactly? it's a very broad category. 

I would agree she's probably has some major issues when it comes to relationships but mentally unstable? I don't have enough information to say. 

Who is the current incarnation of Angelina Jolie? If you forget her earlier knife cutting/blood letting antics she's pretty much an ice queen that doesn't reveal a lot and there's not a lot of current information on her that is reliable... unless you count the "minimally talented spoilt brat" quote from the sony leak.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Ladybug09 said:


> That close up looks like a wax figure.



She is very beautiful but I agree that she always looks somehow 'not real.' Her beauty is very chilling, very cold and remote, almost no warmth. My husband always says that she is beautiful, but not very attractive- meaning something about her repels. 
I always think that Brad, who does have that warmth to him, made her seem more real and human. I don't think she realized how much his magnetism was contributing to the public impression of her and now that that's gone she's coming off as cold and inhuman again.


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> Mods, When can we break this thread into two?  It needs a divorce!



Maybe after it's finalized? It's easier this way. [emoji16]


----------



## DesigningStyle

Singra said:


> It's impossible to diagnose a mental condition from only seeing someone in the media and what does metal unstable mean exactly? it's a very broad category.
> 
> I would agree she's probably has some major issues when it comes to relationships but mentally unstable? I don't have enough information to say.
> 
> Who is the current incarnation of Angelina Jolie? If you forget her earlier knife cutting/blood letting antics she's pretty much an ice queen that doesn't reveal a lot and there's not a lot of current information on her that is reliable... unless you count the "minimally talented spoilt brat" quote from the sony leak.


It's enough for me to see her past actions and to hear what her parents have said about her to know there is something wrong in the head with her.  Walks like a duck...albeit, the most physically beautiful duck I have ever seen.


----------



## mkr

csre said:


> I still can't understand what happened with them...
> 
> Brad and Marion seem so uncomfortable in every picture I see...


Well if you recall that blind item that Angie threatened that if he so much as smiled at her he would pay dearly...


----------



## Alexenjie

I think big, heated fights over how to raise 6 children would have worn them both down in the end, I'm just surprised that it lasted 12 years considering their differences. I also think Brad may have gotten sick of Angie and her eating disorder. She goes to all the trouble to have preventative cancer surgeries but still smokes, drinks and rarely eats. Dealing with someone harming themselves over a long period of time would drive me out the door. Angie probably was sick of lots of Brad's traits as well. Marriage and lots of kids is no picnic for a life. no matter how much money you have. Love only takes you so far, you have to have compatibility as well.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie recorded a video message for the International Criminal Court on Friday to coincide with the Dutch-based tribunal's launch of its policy on children.
> 
> 'Successful prosecution, whether at the ICC or elsewhere is part of the long and vital generational effort. That is the light in which I believe the court’s new policy on children should be seen,' the 41-year-old Oscar winner said in a clip captured on Twitter.
> 
> 'I particularly welcome the commitment to include charges for crimes against children wherever the evidence permits as part of a more systematic approach. I congratulate the office of the chief prosecutor, and all those working on the policy.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...minal-Court-video-children.html#ixzz4QQPQ6wdU


Why do we need an "international criminal court?" We are not a "One World Government."


----------



## zen1965

Do you also question the UN? And the need for the Charta of Human Rights? Do you assume gross human rights' violations are brought to trial in the countries that allowed them in the first case? Or is it just Angie's support?


----------



## Swanky

She is beautiful, but that close up is so beautifully filtered and smoothed too.


----------



## Esizzle

Tivo said:


> *Why do we need an "international criminal court?" *We are not a "One World Government."


Isnt it used for war crimes and human right violation crimes? I could be wrong...


----------



## myown

White Orchid said:


> But back to Angelina, I was searching for a gown she wore and stumbled on this photo of her.  Say what you want, but she does have a stunning face, sculpted nose and all...


kinda barbie-like


----------



## Deco

Tivo said:


> Why do we need an "international criminal court?" We are not a "One World Government."


It's a body like the United Nations, but with more teeth. It's to have a place to prosecute criminals when their own country won't, or the criminals are the government itself.  Or the government asks the icc to handle a matter.  It's only for certain large scale systematic crimes, like genocide or war crimes.
I don't know if it's effective but I can see the reason for it if it achieves its aim.  As I've heard, everyone it's taken aim at so far is from Africa (Kony, Khaddafi, etc.). I don't know where the cases stand or went.


----------



## vink

http://www.teenvogue.com/story/angelina-jolie-professor?mbid=social_facebook 

Seems like she's heading to Georgetown instead of LSE.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The ICC also just known as The Hague because of it's location has indicted some major war criminals:

Abdullah Banda for war crimes in Darfur
Muammar Gaddafi
And many, many more for war crimes in the Congo, Darfur, Kenya and the Ivory Coast


----------



## Singra

^ I didn't know they used the place name of the Hague as an alternate name for the ICC, I've never heard that... I thought the ICC was only in the Hague but it isn't "the" Hague as in Den Haag.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I agree. While I can acknowledge Angelina is smart in many ways, she appears to be completely lacking in any emotional maturity. It would never occur to her to end her marriage privately for the sake of the kids. She wanted to _win_ the divorce. By concocting a dramatic event that would get lots of press coverage she could feature herself as the protective mother and Brad as an abusive cad. It was calculating and effective. The facts clearing Brad are coming out now, but most people aren't following the story anymore.


calculating, it seems so.  effective, not so sure.  Judging by this forum most everyone has sided with Brad


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> calculating, it seems so.  effective, not so sure.  Judging by this forum most everyone has sided with Brad



It was effective in a strategic sense. With the abuse accusation she used the law to prevent him from seeing his kids for weeks. She had that valuable time to set up house and get the kids used to not having Brad around (as well as any anti-dad brainwashing she may have done).


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> It was effective in a strategic sense. With the abuse accusation she used the law to prevent him from seeing his kids for weeks. She had that valuable time to set up house and get the kids used to not having Brad around (as well as any anti-dad brainwashing she may have done).


Let's hope she wouldn't go to low as to brainwash the kids.....


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> Let's hope she wouldn't go to low as to brainwash the kids.....



She told the world he is an abuser when it apparently isn't true so I wouldn't put anything past her. It's easier to get the kids to go along with what she's doing if she gives them "reasons" why daddy must stay away.


----------



## pixiejenna

She's doing to her kids what her mom did to her and her brother. Cutting off ties with the father to keep the kids close to her. It's easier to control them and plant seeds in their heads with the dad out of the picture. History repeats itself if you don't learn from it, that's all she's fulfilling. Especially when she threw out some pretty heavy accusations against him to be disproven by not one but two separate agencies.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Hahhaha. This is funny and weird. I am new to the group and spent some time looking around. I saw page one of this thread (I've just professed my love for Angelina for the millionth time!) and jumped to page 718 (Emotionally immature! Setting up Brad!).

I'm not laughing at you folks in this fine community, just the way human nature is.
What i want to know is this, what kind of bag does she carry?


----------



## Hobbsy

katgoldatx said:


> Hahhaha. This is funny and weird. I am new to the group and spent some time looking around. I saw page one of this thread (I've just professed my love for Angelina for the millionth time!) and jumped to page 718 (Emotionally immature! Setting up Brad!).
> 
> I'm not laughing at you folks in this fine community, just the way human nature is.
> What i want to know is this, what kind of bag does she carry?


There's two sides to every coin.


----------



## sdkitty

katgoldatx said:


> Hahhaha. This is funny and weird. I am new to the group and spent some time looking around. I saw page one of this thread (I've just professed my love for Angelina for the millionth time!) and jumped to page 718 (Emotionally immature! Setting up Brad!).
> 
> I'm not laughing at you folks in this fine community, just the way human nature is.
> What i want to know is this, what kind of bag does she carry?


I was one of her admirers but she mostly lost me after what she did to Brad.


----------



## Grace123

katgoldatx said:


> Hahhaha. This is funny and weird. I am new to the group and spent some time looking around. I saw page one of this thread (I've just professed my love for Angelina for the millionth time!) and jumped to page 718 (Emotionally immature! Setting up Brad!).
> 
> I'm not laughing at you folks in this fine community, just the way human nature is.
> *What i want to know is this, what kind of bag does she carry*?



All I've ever seen her carry is LV or YSL.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I saw Allied today and I thought Brad did a great job and looked really good. Marion was better and looked fantastic, but he did look good.

It was a bit slow, but all in all, I enjoyed it.


----------



## zen1965

sdkitty said:


> calculating, it seems so.  effective, not so sure.  Judging by this forum most everyone has sided with Brad



I think quite a few posters left this thread well alone once the Angie bashing started. I for sure did (and off the cuff could name at least 3 others who did likewise).


----------



## Grace123

Prior to this, it seemed Angie 'bashing' wasn't allowed. No one dared speak even slightly off of her or one was virtually chewed up. Many of us stayed away from the thread then because of the unmitigated hero worship.


----------



## slowlikehoney

zen1965 said:


> I think quite a few posters left this thread well alone once the Angie bashing started. I for sure did (and off the cuff could name at least 3 others who did likewise).





Grace123 said:


> Prior to this, it seemed Angie 'bashing' wasn't allowed. No one dared speak even slightly off of her or one was virtually chewed up. Many of us stayed away from the thread then because of the unmitigated hero worship.



I think the majority of people find either extreme somewhat exasperating. She's a flawed person. She's neither perfect nor is she beyond reproach. 
There are things to admire, but also things that are decidedly questionable about her behavior and actions. 

Though some of the jokes and gifs are pretty amusing. [emoji5]

I think problems arise from people taking some of the things that get said here personally.


----------



## bag-mania

And back to gossip...

*Adoption Nightmare! Inside Angelina & Brad’s Fight To Avoid Losing Sons*
In a horrific twist to their already ugly custody battle, *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* could see both their adopted sons, *Pax* and *Maddox*, torn away from them!
RadarOnline.com has learned Pax’s birth mom will soon be released from prison, and wants to be reunited with her son — and the parents of “orphan” Maddox may still be alive!

“I’m sure both Brad and Angie are freaking out over this. It’s been a fear from day one that the biological parents of their adopted kids would resurface,” said an insider.
The _Mr. & Mrs. Smit_h co-stars are already battling over custody of their six children, so the shocker they could both lose Pax, 13, and Maddox, 15, couldn’t come at a worse time.

Pax was just 3 when Jolie adopted him from an orphanage in Vietnam in 2007. But now a volunteer there has claimed Pax’s biological mom, *Pham Thu Dung,* is due to be sprung from jail, and wants him back!

“Most of the normal children are kids of prisoners,” said *Nguyen Kim Xuyen,* adding freed parents rarely fail to reclaim their offspring. “There are some cases where economic conditions mean they are not able to raise the child [when they’re released], so they leave them here, but it’s very seldom.”

What’s more, Jolie, 41, and 52-year-old Pitt also face the prospect that Maddox’s birth Jolie has always believed her son’s Cambodian parents are dead, but Radar can reveal that may not be true!

Maddox’s adoption was brokered by a crooked agent who was later jailed in the U.S. for visa fraud and money laundering involving more than 800 adoptions.

Shockingly, the culprit, *Lauryn Galindo,* arranged for many families to adopt “orphans” whose parents were still alive.

Children’s rights groups investigating Galindo said they believed Maddox’s destitute mother sold her son for $100.

“I’m sure this child was not a real orphan and was not abandoned,” said *Dr. Kek Galabru* of the human rights agency Licadho.

When contacted by Radar, Galindo refused to comment.

Despite that, “the situation with Pax, and the increased fear over Maddox, is terrifying to Brad and Angie,” the insider confided.

Meanwhile, the FBI has closed its investigation into the child abuse allegations Pitt was facing. He won’t face any charges stemming from an incident on a plane in which he was alleged to have lost his temper in front of his kids.

“In response to allegations made following a flight within the special aircraft jurisdiction of the United States which landed in Los Angeles carrying Mr. Brad Pitt and his children, the FBI has conducted a review of the circumstances and will not pursue further investigation,” said FBI spokeswoman Laura Eimiller.

“All they know about Pax is that he came to the orphanage at 2 days old after his mother, Pham, ran away from the hospital. With Maddox, they had to rely on Galindo’s word.

“”If Pham makes a bid to win Pax back — and everyone expects she will — it could lead Maddox’s parents to come forward. Taking a child from a parent with no apparent say in the matter won’t look good for Jolie’s UN status. “No doubt Angie’ll be praying this can all be fixed with a blank check, but the trauma of possibly losing any of their children is both Angie and Brad’s worst nightmare come true.”

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...dopted-sons-pax-jolie-pitt-maddox-jolie-pitt/


----------



## imgg

Grace123 said:


> Prior to this, it seemed Angie 'bashing' wasn't allowed. No one dared speak even slightly off of her or one was virtually chewed up. Many of us stayed away from the thread then because of the unmitigated hero worship.


True!


----------



## imgg

Singra said:


> It's impossible to diagnose a mental condition from only seeing someone in the media and what does metal unstable mean exactly? it's a very broad category.
> 
> I would agree she's probably has some major issues when it comes to relationships but mentally unstable? I don't have enough information to say.
> 
> Who is the current incarnation of Angelina Jolie? If you forget her earlier knife cutting/blood letting antics she's pretty much an ice queen that doesn't reveal a lot and there's not a lot of current information on her that is reliable... unless you count the "minimally talented spoilt brat" quote from the sony leak.


A good psychologist or mental health professional, based on behavior, can make a pretty good educated guess on mental health issues.  Angie has given lots to go on.  Thats why psychological profilers are so successful in assisting FBI agents etc with tracking criminals.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> And back to gossip...
> 
> *Adoption Nightmare! Inside Angelina & Brad’s Fight To Avoid Losing Sons*
> In a horrific twist to their already ugly custody battle, *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* could see both their adopted sons, *Pax* and *Maddox*, torn away from them!
> RadarOnline.com has learned Pax’s birth mom will soon be released from prison, and wants to be reunited with her son — and the parents of “orphan” Maddox may still be alive!
> 
> “I’m sure both Brad and Angie are freaking out over this. It’s been a fear from day one that the biological parents of their adopted kids would resurface,” said an insider.
> The _Mr. & Mrs. Smit_h co-stars are already battling over custody of their six children, so the shocker they could both lose Pax, 13, and Maddox, 15, couldn’t come at a worse time.
> 
> Pax was just 3 when Jolie adopted him from an orphanage in Vietnam in 2007. But now a volunteer there has claimed Pax’s biological mom, *Pham Thu Dung,* is due to be sprung from jail, and wants him back!
> 
> “Most of the normal children are kids of prisoners,” said *Nguyen Kim Xuyen,* adding freed parents rarely fail to reclaim their offspring. “There are some cases where economic conditions mean they are not able to raise the child [when they’re released], so they leave them here, but it’s very seldom.”
> 
> What’s more, Jolie, 41, and 52-year-old Pitt also face the prospect that Maddox’s birth Jolie has always believed her son’s Cambodian parents are dead, but Radar can reveal that may not be true!
> 
> Maddox’s adoption was brokered by a crooked agent who was later jailed in the U.S. for visa fraud and money laundering involving more than 800 adoptions.
> 
> Shockingly, the culprit, *Lauryn Galindo,* arranged for many families to adopt “orphans” whose parents were still alive.
> 
> Children’s rights groups investigating Galindo said they believed Maddox’s destitute mother sold her son for $100.
> 
> “I’m sure this child was not a real orphan and was not abandoned,” said *Dr. Kek Galabru* of the human rights agency Licadho.
> 
> When contacted by Radar, Galindo refused to comment.
> 
> Despite that, “the situation with Pax, and the increased fear over Maddox, is terrifying to Brad and Angie,” the insider confided.
> 
> Meanwhile, the FBI has closed its investigation into the child abuse allegations Pitt was facing. He won’t face any charges stemming from an incident on a plane in which he was alleged to have lost his temper in front of his kids.
> 
> “In response to allegations made following a flight within the special aircraft jurisdiction of the United States which landed in Los Angeles carrying Mr. Brad Pitt and his children, the FBI has conducted a review of the circumstances and will not pursue further investigation,” said FBI spokeswoman Laura Eimiller.
> 
> “All they know about Pax is that he came to the orphanage at 2 days old after his mother, Pham, ran away from the hospital. With Maddox, they had to rely on Galindo’s word.
> 
> “”If Pham makes a bid to win Pax back — and everyone expects she will — it could lead Maddox’s parents to come forward. Taking a child from a parent with no apparent say in the matter won’t look good for Jolie’s UN status. “No doubt Angie’ll be praying this can all be fixed with a blank check, but the trauma of possibly losing any of their children is both Angie and Brad’s worst nightmare come true.”
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...dopted-sons-pax-jolie-pitt-maddox-jolie-pitt/


I imagine these bio parents may be seeing dollar signs


----------



## dangerouscurves

bag-mania said:


> And back to gossip...
> 
> *Adoption Nightmare! Inside Angelina & Brad’s Fight To Avoid Losing Sons*
> In a horrific twist to their already ugly custody battle, *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* could see both their adopted sons, *Pax* and *Maddox*, torn away from them!
> RadarOnline.com has learned Pax’s birth mom will soon be released from prison, and wants to be reunited with her son — and the parents of “orphan” Maddox may still be alive!
> 
> “I’m sure both Brad and Angie are freaking out over this. It’s been a fear from day one that the biological parents of their adopted kids would resurface,” said an insider.
> The _Mr. & Mrs. Smit_h co-stars are already battling over custody of their six children, so the shocker they could both lose Pax, 13, and Maddox, 15, couldn’t come at a worse time.
> 
> Pax was just 3 when Jolie adopted him from an orphanage in Vietnam in 2007. But now a volunteer there has claimed Pax’s biological mom, *Pham Thu Dung,* is due to be sprung from jail, and wants him back!
> 
> “Most of the normal children are kids of prisoners,” said *Nguyen Kim Xuyen,* adding freed parents rarely fail to reclaim their offspring. “There are some cases where economic conditions mean they are not able to raise the child [when they’re released], so they leave them here, but it’s very seldom.”
> 
> What’s more, Jolie, 41, and 52-year-old Pitt also face the prospect that Maddox’s birth Jolie has always believed her son’s Cambodian parents are dead, but Radar can reveal that may not be true!
> 
> Maddox’s adoption was brokered by a crooked agent who was later jailed in the U.S. for visa fraud and money laundering involving more than 800 adoptions.
> 
> Shockingly, the culprit, *Lauryn Galindo,* arranged for many families to adopt “orphans” whose parents were still alive.
> 
> Children’s rights groups investigating Galindo said they believed Maddox’s destitute mother sold her son for $100.
> 
> “I’m sure this child was not a real orphan and was not abandoned,” said *Dr. Kek Galabru* of the human rights agency Licadho.
> 
> When contacted by Radar, Galindo refused to comment.
> 
> Despite that, “the situation with Pax, and the increased fear over Maddox, is terrifying to Brad and Angie,” the insider confided.
> 
> Meanwhile, the FBI has closed its investigation into the child abuse allegations Pitt was facing. He won’t face any charges stemming from an incident on a plane in which he was alleged to have lost his temper in front of his kids.
> 
> “In response to allegations made following a flight within the special aircraft jurisdiction of the United States which landed in Los Angeles carrying Mr. Brad Pitt and his children, the FBI has conducted a review of the circumstances and will not pursue further investigation,” said FBI spokeswoman Laura Eimiller.
> 
> “All they know about Pax is that he came to the orphanage at 2 days old after his mother, Pham, ran away from the hospital. With Maddox, they had to rely on Galindo’s word.
> 
> “”If Pham makes a bid to win Pax back — and everyone expects she will — it could lead Maddox’s parents to come forward. Taking a child from a parent with no apparent say in the matter won’t look good for Jolie’s UN status. “No doubt Angie’ll be praying this can all be fixed with a blank check, but the trauma of possibly losing any of their children is both Angie and Brad’s worst nightmare come true.”
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...dopted-sons-pax-jolie-pitt-maddox-jolie-pitt/



Some people shouldn't be parents and some of those horrible parents should be banned from getting their kids back, biologically or not!


----------



## rockhollow

Hopefully with the age of the boys, they would be able to voice their feelings about the subject if it came to a custody battle with their natural mothers.
They could choose themselves.
Hopefully this could also happen with the custody battle between Angie and Brad.

It seems like often adopted children when they become older, want to find out about their birth mothers. And it doesn't mean they want to abandon their adopted family, often they want to tell their birth mothers how happy they were to be adopted into their new families, but also want to know about where they came from.
Maybe they can have a relationship with all parties involved.

As much as I don't like what Angie seems to be doing to discredit Brad as a good parent, you can not doubt her love and commitment to her adopted children.
And the same with Brad.


----------



## Lounorada

slowlikehoney said:


> I think the majority of people find either extreme somewhat exasperating. She's a flawed person. She's neither perfect nor is she beyond reproach.
> There are things to admire, but also things that are decidedly questionable about her behavior and actions.
> 
> Though some of the jokes and gifs are pretty amusing. [emoji5]
> 
> I think problems arise from people taking some of the things that get said here personally.


Totally agree, well said!


----------



## Singra

imgg said:


> A good psychologist or mental health professional, based on behavior, can make a pretty good educated guess on mental health issues.  Angie has given lots to go on.  Thats why psychological profilers are so successful in assisting FBI agents etc with tracking criminals.


Hmmm that profiling process is not as solid as many people think and when it's successful  FBI profilers and the like presumably work from direct sources of information... my original point (or the point I had in my head) was that we're not getting good, reliable information. Most information available on Jolie and Pitt is heavily mediated and highly selective. It's important to be skeptical of the sources. It's possible she has mental health issues (the severity of which would be debatable) and it's possible she doesn't. Most guesses online and in the media, from what I can see, are on based on thin information.

I've read so many psychological profile type articles on various famous people over the years (often people going through some public trial) and the majority have turned out to be wrong months or years later and yet those early speculations are what stick in people's minds, it can be very damaging. I think it's always important to reiterate the element of doubt and keep your mind fluid to different possibilities when it comes to this type of stuff.


----------



## Hobbsy

Singra said:


> Hmmm that profiling process is not as solid as many people think and when it's successful  FBI profilers and the like presumably work from direct sources of information... my original point (or the point I had in my head) was that we're not getting good, reliable information. Most information available on Jolie and Pitt is heavily mediated and highly selective. It's important to be skeptical of the sources. It's possible she has mental health issues (the severity of which would be debatable) and it's possible she doesn't. Most guesses online and in the media, from what I can see, are on based on thin information.
> 
> I've read so many psychological profile type articles on various famous people over the years (often people going through some public trial) and the majority have turned out to be wrong months or years later and yet those early speculations are what stick in people's minds, it can be very damaging. I think it's always important to reiterate the element of doubt and keep your mind fluid to different possibilities when it comes to this type of stuff.


She herself has said she cut herself and tried committing suicide when younger. Mental illness does not go away, it can be treated of course, but there isn't a cure for it, hence she will always have a mental illness.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

twinkle.tink said:


> I saw Allied today and I thought Brad did a great job and looked really good. Marion was better and looked fantastic, but he did look good.
> 
> It was a bit slow, but all in all, I enjoyed it.



I can't decide if I want to see this. I love WII movies but I'm never a huge fan of Brad's performances.


----------



## Singra

Hobbsy said:


> She herself has said she cut herself and tried committing suicide when younger. Mental illness does not go away, it can be treated of course, but there isn't a cure for it, hence she will always have a mental illness.


Oh Lawd... I'm not saying there isn't evidence that points to mental illness... I'm saying there's a dearth of current reliable evidence. We don't know her current state of mind so we can't make a definitive prognosis. All guesses are fine and welcome but they are just a guess and I can't see how those guesses would outweigh contrary guesses.

We don't really know what her current state is. Some people have mental illness that carries onto when they're older and some people are able to conquer it. For all the articles stating what a whack job she is I found articles with complimentary quotes.

People can get irritated with me for splitting hairs but it's important to me (for some strange inexplicable reason) to be precise even with something as ridiculous stupid and mostly irrelevant to my life as Angelina Jolie.


----------



## bag-mania

There isn't much going on on the Brad front, just this bit about his Thanksgiving vacation.

*Brad Pitt Spent Thanksgiving in Turks and Caicos Amid Ongoing Custody Drama With Angelina Jolie*
Brad Pitt spent Thanksgiving at an island resort amid ongoing custody drama with ex Angelina Jolie, _Us Weekly_ can confirm.

The _Allied_ actor, 52, stayed at Amanyara in Turks and Caicos in one of the hotel’s private villas with a close male friend, a source tells _Us_. According to _Page Six__,_ which was first to report the news, villas at the upscale property are said to go for up to $34,000 per night.

As _Us Weekly _previously reported, Pitt was not planning to spend Thanksgiving with his estranged wife and their children. “Angelina did not invite Brad to spend Thanksgiving with their kids,” a source told _Us_.

The _Fight Club_ actor has only seen the former couple’s six kids, Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne —three times since Jolie filed for divorce, citing “irreconcilable differences,” on September 19 after 12 years together.

Pitt and Jolie currently share legal custody while the 41-year-old actress has temporary physical custody. However, a source close to Pitt previously told _Us_that the actor plans to fight for joint physical custody as well. Jolie and the kids have been staying at a private residence in Malibu since the split.

The _Fury _star’s island getaway came just days after he was cleared by the FBI of any wrongdoing in a talked-about incident allegedly involving Maddox on a private jet.

“In response to allegations made following a flight within the special aircraft jurisdiction of the United States which landed in Los Angeles carrying Mr. Brad Pitt and his children, the FBI has conducted a review of the circumstances and will not pursue further investigation,” a statement to _Us_ on November 22 read. “No charges have been filed in this matter.”

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...anksgiving-at-turks-and-caicos-resort-w452743


----------



## Hobbsy

Singra said:


> Oh Lawd... I'm not saying there isn't evidence that points to mental illness... I'm saying there's a dearth of current reliable evidence. We don't know her current state of mind so we can't make a definitive prognosis. All guesses are fine and welcome but they are just a guess and I can't see how those guesses would outweigh contrary guesses.
> 
> We don't really know what her current state is. Some people have mental illness that carries onto when they're older and some people are able to conquer it. For all the articles stating what a whack job she is I found articles with complimentary quotes.
> 
> People can get irritated with me for splitting hairs but it's important to me (for some strange inexplicable reason) to be precise even with something as ridiculous stupid and mostly irrelevant to my life as Angelina Jolie.


It is never conquered, ever. Some do better than others for many different reasons, but again, mental illness is not curable.


----------



## alansgail

Singra said:


> Oh Lawd... I'm not saying there isn't evidence that points to mental illness... I'm saying there's a dearth of current reliable evidence. We don't know her current state of mind so we can't make a definitive prognosis. All guesses are fine and welcome but they are just a guess and I can't see how those guesses would outweigh contrary guesses.
> 
> We don't really know what her current state is. Some people have mental illness that carries onto when they're older and some people are able to conquer it. For all the articles stating what a whack job she is I found articles with complimentary quotes.
> 
> People can get irritated with me for splitting hairs but it's important to me (for some strange inexplicable reason) to be precise even with something as ridiculous stupid and mostly irrelevant to my life as Angelina Jolie.



I'm sorry but I'm going to have to respectfully ask you to STOP being so rational....this is tPF after all!
People want dirt and they want it now!


----------



## alansgail

Hobbsy said:


> It is never conquered, ever. Some do better than others for many different reasons, but again, mental illness is not curable.


http://www.power2u.org/articles/recovery/people_can.html


----------



## Hobbsy

alansgail said:


> http://www.power2u.org/articles/recovery/people_can.html


I don't click links.


----------



## gelbergirl

I wonder why no trip to Mom and Dad for Thanksgiving for Brad.


----------



## mkr

He probably didn't want to deal with people of any kind.


----------



## zen1965

dangerouscurves said:


> Some people shouldn't be parents and some of those horrible parents should be banned from getting their kids back, biologically or not!


Yes, some should not.  
Alas, there is more to international adoptions than meets the eye at first glance. In the case of Cambodia pretty soon after the signing of the Cambodian Peace Agreement in 1991 a booming trade in babies and small children started. It was brutal and disgusting. "Agents" went through villages and slum areas in Phnom Penh and gave families 20 USD - 50 USD for a kid promising that the child in question would stay with a good family & get an education and - very importantly - would stay in touch with his/ her birth family. Needless to say the latter never happened. The same kid was "brokered" as an orphan for up to USD 10,000 (in the mid to late 90s) through international adoption agencies. Others desperate for a child by-passed the brokers and practically kidnapped children from slum areas and took them out of the country; still others bribed their way through Cambodian government channels. I am not making this up.  Through my work back then, I met numerous bittlerly poor Cambodian women who had lost a child that way and years after their loss were still besides themselves with grief. I also met a number of adopting parents from "1st world countries" who refused to face the fact that their adopted child probably had living parents and several siblings more likely than not living in dire poverty. The child was now "theirs".
My point: Poverty does not automatically make you a bad parent. (Just like wealth does not make you automatically make you a good parent.) In developing countries poverty alleviation is key to ensure that children who are decently treated and loved by their parents can stay with their birth parents and at the same time get a chance for a productive life through access to education and medical care.

And yes, despite me appreciating Angelina for what she is I always wondered about Maddox, Pax, and Zahara. 
(And do not get me started about how I feel about the way Madonna adopted.)


----------



## Oryx816

zen1965 said:


> Yes, some should not.
> Alas, there is more to international adoptions than meets the eye at first glance. In the case of Cambodia pretty soon after the signing of the Cambodian Peace Agreement in 1991 a booming trade in babies and small children started. It was brutal and disgusting. "Agents" went through villages and slum areas in Phnom Penh and gave families 20 USD - 50 USD for a kid promising that the child in question would stay with a good family & get an education and - very importantly - would stay in touch with his/ her birth family. Needless to say the latter never happened. The same kid was "brokered" as an orphan for up to USD 10,000 (in the mid to late 90s) through international adoption agencies. Others desperate for a child by-passed the brokers and practically kidnapped children from slum areas and took them out of the country; still others bribed their way through Cambodian government channels. I am not making this up.  Through my work back then, I met numerous bittlerly poor Cambodian women who had lost a child that way and years after their loss were still besides themselves with grief. I also met a number of adopting parents from "1st world countries" who refused to face the fact that their adopted child probably had living parents and several siblings more likely than not living in dire poverty. The child was now "theirs".
> My point: Poverty does not automatically make you a bad parent. (Just like wealth does not make you automatically make you a good parent.) In developing countries poverty alleviation is key to ensure that children who are decently treated and loved by their parents can stay with their birth parents and at the same time get a chance for a productive life through access to education and medical care.
> 
> And yes, despite me appreciating Angelina for what she is I always wondered about Maddox, Pax, and Zahara.
> (And do not get me started about how I feel about the way Madonna adopted.)



Great post.  I was going to post a lot of what zen discussed.  I would also add though, that currently in Cambodia, we are seeing desperately poor families who sell their children to pedophiles (who present themselves as well intentioned people), and others who advertise and sell their daughters' virginities to wealthy businessmen.  Horrific.  I have also been offered a child for sale just walking in Phnom Penh.  My husband has had people offer young girls as young as five or so, for sex.  It is heart wrenching and stomach churning.

Another point I want to add with adoptions in this region is that many times people are just going through a rough time financially or even go to prison and leave their children in orphanages or temples with the full intention of it being a temporary arrangement.  Unfortunately, if someone with a lot of money comes along and the orphanage management is corrupt....well, you know the rest.  Many boys just get sent to temples where the monks make them novice monks and they are out asking for alms and praying and there is no threat of adoption.


----------



## limom

^^
Wow. This is horrifying.


----------



## imgg

Singra said:


> Hmmm that profiling process is not as solid as many people think and when it's successful  FBI profilers and the like presumably work from direct sources of information... my original point (or the point I had in my head) was that we're not getting good, reliable information. Most information available on Jolie and Pitt is heavily mediated and highly selective. It's important to be skeptical of the sources. It's possible she has mental health issues (the severity of which would be debatable) and it's possible she doesn't. Most guesses online and in the media, from what I can see, are on based on thin information.
> 
> I've read so many psychological profile type articles on various famous people over the years (often people going through some public trial) and the majority have turned out to be wrong months or years later and yet those early speculations are what stick in people's minds, it can be very damaging. I think it's always important to reiterate the element of doubt and keep your mind fluid to different possibilities when it comes to this type of stuff.


Cutting yourself, french kissing your brother, wearing blood around your neck doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out you have a few screws loose. These are classic borderline traits.


----------



## alansgail

imgg said:


> Cutting yourself, french kissing your brother, wearing blood around your neck doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out you have a few screws loose. These are classic borderline traits.



A lot of celebrities do things that could be considered "borderline traits" as you put it. Many times it could be they think it will further their career (making them seem edgy and all!). Doesn't mean they make it a way of life but merely think it makes them look/appear cool......as sick as that sounds. Fact is despite all I've ever read about her I always have to consider the source and usually those aren't exactly reliable. Even if it's from the horse's mouth so to speak. The only judgements I can possibly make are about those people that I know personally and am around all the time so that I see how they behave/act/speak firsthand. Anything else is rumor.


----------



## mkr

I wonder what she did with that vial of blood?


----------



## alansgail

mkr said:


> I wonder what she did with that vial of blood?



Probably ditched it right after the photo shoot......


----------



## imgg

alansgail said:


> A lot of celebrities do things that could be considered "borderline traits" as you put it. Many times it could be they think it will further their career (making them seem edgy and all!). Doesn't mean they make it a way of life but merely think it makes them look/appear cool......as sick as that sounds. Fact is despite all I've ever read about her I always have to consider the source and usually those aren't exactly reliable. Even if it's from the horse's mouth so to speak. The only judgements I can possibly make are about those people that I know personally and am around all the time so that I see how they behave/act/speak firsthand. Anything else is rumor.


I saw her french kiss her brother.  No normal person does that!  Hollywood has a long history of celebrities with documented mental health issues.


----------



## alansgail

imgg said:


> I saw her french kiss her brother.  No normal person does that!  Hollywood has a long history of celebrities with documented mental health issues.



ok


----------



## Freckles1

mkr said:


> I wonder what she did with that vial of blood?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Hobbsy

alansgail said:


> A lot of celebrities do things that could be considered "borderline traits" as you put it. Many times it could be they think it will further their career (making them seem edgy and all!). Doesn't mean they make it a way of life but merely think it makes them look/appear cool......as sick as that sounds. Fact is despite all I've ever read about her I always have to consider the source and usually those aren't exactly reliable. Even if it's from the horse's mouth so to speak. The only judgements I can possibly make are about those people that I know personally and am around all the time so that I see how they behave/act/speak firsthand. Anything else is rumor.


AJ has said it herself.


----------



## alansgail

Hobbsy said:


> AJ has said it herself.



ok


----------



## Deco

zen1965 said:


> Yes, some should not.
> Alas, there is more to international adoptions than meets the eye at first glance. In the case of Cambodia pretty soon after the signing of the Cambodian Peace Agreement in 1991 a booming trade in babies and small children started. It was brutal and disgusting. "Agents" went through villages and slum areas in Phnom Penh and gave families 20 USD - 50 USD for a kid promising that the child in question would stay with a good family & get an education and - very importantly - would stay in touch with his/ her birth family. Needless to say the latter never happened. The same kid was "brokered" as an orphan for up to USD 10,000 (in the mid to late 90s) through international adoption agencies. Others desperate for a child by-passed the brokers and practically kidnapped children from slum areas and took them out of the country; still others bribed their way through Cambodian government channels. I am not making this up.  Through my work back then, I met numerous bittlerly poor Cambodian women who had lost a child that way and years after their loss were still besides themselves with grief. I also met a number of adopting parents from "1st world countries" who refused to face the fact that their adopted child probably had living parents and several siblings more likely than not living in dire poverty. The child was now "theirs".
> My point: Poverty does not automatically make you a bad parent. (Just like wealth does not make you automatically make you a good parent.) In developing countries poverty alleviation is key to ensure that children who are decently treated and loved by their parents can stay with their birth parents and at the same time get a chance for a productive life through access to education and medical care.
> 
> And yes, despite me appreciating Angelina for what she is I always wondered about Maddox, Pax, and Zahara.
> (And do not get me started about how I feel about the way Madonna adopted.)


This is heartbreaking.  I looked into adoption when I was having difficulty conceiving.  I was surprised how many countries outright ban international adoption.  this kind of thing may be why.


----------



## Deco

Oryx816 said:


> Great post.  I was going to post a lot of what zen discussed.  I would also add though, that currently in Cambodia, we are seeing desperately poor families who sell their children to pedophiles (who present themselves as well intentioned people), and others who advertise and sell their daughters' virginities to wealthy businessmen.  Horrific.  I have also been offered a child for sale just walking in Phnom Penh.  My husband has had people offer young girls as young as five or so, for sex.  It is heart wrenching and stomach churning.
> 
> Another point I want to add with adoptions in this region is that many times people are just going through a rough time financially or even go to prison and leave their children in orphanages or temples with the full intention of it being a temporary arrangement.  Unfortunately, if someone with a lot of money comes along and the orphanage management is corrupt....well, you know the rest.  Many boys just get sent to temples where the monks make them novice monks and they are out asking for alms and praying and there is no threat of adoption.


Uggggggg.  I need to stop reading posts.  I can't bear the thought. These things make me fantasize about torture. Balls in a vise grip.


----------



## Oryx816

Deco said:


> Uggggggg.  I need to stop reading posts.  I can't bear the thought. These things make me fantasize about torture. Balls in a vise grip.



I know.  There are some absolutely horrific situations in the world and most tragically is that so many involve the abuse of children.  [emoji20]


----------



## Hobbsy

alansgail said:


> ok


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## peppermintpatty

I saw Allied last weekend and thought it was very good. Brad isn't my favorite actor, and he still wasn't in this movie. But he did do better  His leading Lady Marion should get an Oscar nod. I haven't ever seen any of her movies- she is an amazing actress!!!! I loved the clothes, the scenery, and backgrounds. Not at all like the typical movies we see today. Brad appear to have a ton of fillers to me. Make's him look younger I guess, but his face looks so full. He looks so much better now while he is promoting the film. Best I have seen him look in years. I wish he would shake up his look a little, I loved it at first but doing the same look over and over is boring. The scarf in the picture above looks like he borrowed it from him mom!!! His lips look good


----------



## bag-mania

Here's her motive.

*ANGLING FOR LONDON WITH KIDS AND U.N.'S TOP JOB*

*Angelina Jolie* has an endgame in her claims Brad Pitt abused one or more of their children -- she wants to move to London with the kids and score a top position in the United Nations ... sources connected with the couple tell TMZ.

Several well-placed sources say Brad and Angelina have not gotten along for more than a year, and she's been looking for an opportunity to end the marriage and bolt for her dream job ... with all 6 children in tow. We're told she knew that would be nearly impossible unless Brad's right to joint custody was in jeopardy.

As we reported ... Angelina told L.A. County Dept of Child and Family Services officials Brad brutalized Maddox on a private jet and engaged in other conduct that endangered the children. We know Brad strongly denied intentionally striking Maddox or engaging in any abuse, and DCFS clearly saw it his way ... closing out the investigation without taking any action.

Our sources say Angelina's move to involve DCFS was orchestrated by 2 women she's been relying on for advice for more than a year. One is a member of England's House of Lords, and the other also holds a U.K. government position. We're told they've been in Angelina's ear, convincing her she could become Secretary General of the U.N. if she plays her cards right.

Angelina, who has been paying both women handsomely for their consulting services, is all in and taking their cue that a move to London would help get her closer to the U.N. gig.

The rub, of course, is in order to take her kids out of the country ... she'd have to prove some sort of parental unfitness on Brad's part. So far she's struck out.

Jolie's rep denies there's a move planned and says Angelina is focused on the health and well being of her children. The rep adds, Angelina wants to continue therapy with the kids and Brad.

Our sources are clear and insist Europe and the U.N. post is the ultimate goal. 

The custody war is now in family court -- she wants sole physical custody and he wants joint. We're told Angelina has a slim to none chance of taking the kids 6,000 miles away from Brad.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/06/angelina-jolie-london-move-brad-pitt-custody/


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Here's her motive.
> 
> *ANGLING FOR LONDON WITH KIDS AND U.N.'S TOP JOB*
> 
> *Angelina Jolie* has an endgame in her claims Brad Pitt abused one or more of their children -- she wants to move to London with the kids and score a top position in the United Nations ... sources connected with the couple tell TMZ.
> 
> Several well-placed sources say Brad and Angelina have not gotten along for more than a year, and she's been looking for an opportunity to end the marriage and bolt for her dream job ... with all 6 children in tow. We're told she knew that would be nearly impossible unless Brad's right to joint custody was in jeopardy.
> 
> As we reported ... Angelina told L.A. County Dept of Child and Family Services officials Brad brutalized Maddox on a private jet and engaged in other conduct that endangered the children. We know Brad strongly denied intentionally striking Maddox or engaging in any abuse, and DCFS clearly saw it his way ... closing out the investigation without taking any action.
> 
> Our sources say Angelina's move to involve DCFS was orchestrated by 2 women she's been relying on for advice for more than a year. One is a member of England's House of Lords, and the other also holds a U.K. government position. We're told they've been in Angelina's ear, convincing her she could become Secretary General of the U.N. if she plays her cards right.
> 
> Angelina, who has been paying both women handsomely for their consulting services, is all in and taking their cue that a move to London would help get her closer to the U.N. gig.
> 
> The rub, of course, is in order to take her kids out of the country ... she'd have to prove some sort of parental unfitness on Brad's part. So far she's struck out.
> 
> Jolie's rep denies there's a move planned and says Angelina is focused on the health and well being of her children. The rep adds, Angelina wants to continue therapy with the kids and Brad.
> 
> Our sources are clear and insist Europe and the U.N. post is the ultimate goal.
> 
> The custody war is now in family court -- she wants sole physical custody and he wants joint. We're told Angelina has a slim to none chance of taking the kids 6,000 miles away from Brad.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/06/angelina-jolie-london-move-brad-pitt-custody/


secretary general of the UN seems like a pretty lofty goal but what do I know.  In any case, if this is true, then it seems to me she's thinking mostly of herself, not her kids.....sad


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's delusional but I have a hard time believing she's that delusional. She couldn't even get an entry level job at the UN. She's a celebrity ambassador with no education. There's also an unwritten rule that Americans can't serve in that role.


----------



## Singra

^ Those are roughly my thoughts on the matter but if this year proves anything you don't necessarily need to be qualified to score a top job.


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> Here's her motive.
> 
> *ANGLING FOR LONDON WITH KIDS AND U.N.'S TOP JOB*
> 
> *Angelina Jolie* has an endgame in her claims Brad Pitt abused one or more of their children -- she wants to move to London with the kids and score a top position in the United Nations ... sources connected with the couple tell TMZ.
> 
> Several well-placed sources say Brad and Angelina have not gotten along for more than a year, and she's been looking for an opportunity to end the marriage and bolt for her dream job ... with all 6 children in tow. We're told she knew that would be nearly impossible unless Brad's right to joint custody was in jeopardy.
> 
> As we reported ... Angelina told L.A. County Dept of Child and Family Services officials Brad brutalized Maddox on a private jet and engaged in other conduct that endangered the children. We know Brad strongly denied intentionally striking Maddox or engaging in any abuse, and DCFS clearly saw it his way ... closing out the investigation without taking any action.
> 
> Our sources say Angelina's move to involve DCFS was orchestrated by 2 women she's been relying on for advice for more than a year. One is a member of England's House of Lords, and the other also holds a U.K. government position. We're told they've been in Angelina's ear, convincing her she could become Secretary General of the U.N. if she plays her cards right.
> 
> Angelina, who has been paying both women handsomely for their consulting services, is all in and taking their cue that a move to London would help get her closer to the U.N. gig.
> 
> The rub, of course, is in order to take her kids out of the country ... she'd have to prove some sort of parental unfitness on Brad's part. So far she's struck out.
> 
> Jolie's rep denies there's a move planned and says Angelina is focused on the health and well being of her children. The rep adds, Angelina wants to continue therapy with the kids and Brad.
> 
> Our sources are clear and insist Europe and the U.N. post is the ultimate goal.
> 
> The custody war is now in family court -- she wants sole physical custody and he wants joint. We're told Angelina has a slim to none chance of taking the kids 6,000 miles away from Brad.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/06/angelina-jolie-london-move-brad-pitt-custody/


She is selfish, delusional and not giving one crap about the relationship between her kids and their dad. She's creepy.


----------



## bag-mania

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/07/brad-pitt-family-court-hearing-angelina-jolie-custody-war/

Brad Pitt is going to court to keep his custody war with Angelina Jolie private, and sources connected with Brad say his motivation is to thwart her from further damaging their children by airing their dirty laundry in public.

Sources connected to the case tell TMZ ... Brad filed docs Tuesday in family court, requesting an emergency hearing. We're told he intends to ask the judge to seal all documents and proceedings related to his and Angelina's ongoing battle for custody of their 6 kids.

Several sources say Angelina filed the documents because she feared Brad was angling to change their temporary agreement so that he could have unmonitored visits with the children. We're told Angelina is relying on the family therapist, who says it's too early for Brad to have unmonitored visits -- but she does want him to have solo visits ... once the therapist signs off.

Sources connected with Brad, however, are calling BS ... saying the only document filed in the case is the one Angelina blasted out to the world ... exposing their 6 children to needless pain. Our Brad sources say there was no reason for Angelina to file a private agreement, and make it public other than to trash Brad and make the children collateral damage.

We're told he has made NO move to change the private agreement that was always meant to remain private -- and he feels by gratuitously making it public the way Jolie did ... it's evidence she's a bad parent.

Brad will get his shot within a few hours to argue the case should remain private. We're told the emergency hearing is slated for Wednesday morning.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/07/brad-pitt-family-court-hearing-angelina-jolie-custody-war/
> 
> Brad Pitt is going to court to keep his custody war with Angelina Jolie private, and sources connected with Brad say his motivation is to thwart her from further damaging their children by airing their dirty laundry in public.
> 
> Sources connected to the case tell TMZ ... Brad filed docs Tuesday in family court, requesting an emergency hearing. We're told he intends to ask the judge to seal all documents and proceedings related to his and Angelina's ongoing battle for custody of their 6 kids.
> 
> Several sources say Angelina filed the documents because she feared Brad was angling to change their temporary agreement so that he could have unmonitored visits with the children. We're told Angelina is relying on the family therapist, who says it's too early for Brad to have unmonitored visits -- but she does want him to have solo visits ... once the therapist signs off.
> 
> Sources connected with Brad, however, are calling BS ... saying the only document filed in the case is the one Angelina blasted out to the world ... exposing their 6 children to needless pain. Our Brad sources say there was no reason for Angelina to file a private agreement, and make it public other than to trash Brad and make the children collateral damage.
> 
> We're told he has made NO move to change the private agreement that was always meant to remain private -- and he feels by gratuitously making it public the way Jolie did ... it's evidence she's a bad parent.
> 
> Brad will get his shot within a few hours to argue the case should remain private. We're told the emergency hearing is slated for Wednesday morning.


Brad is looking better and better


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> Brad is looking better and better


He sure is!


----------



## mkr

Brad should have sole custody and she should get monitored visitation.


----------



## bag-mania

*JUDGE DENIES EMERGENCY SEALING IN CUSTODY CASE*

*Brad Pitt*'s effort to seal his and *Angelina Jolie*'s custody battle from the public was rejected by the judge Wednesday morning.

We broke the story ... Brad requested an emergency hearing to address locking down all the proceedings related to their war over their 6 kids. Lawyers for both sides marched into court, but the judge quickly denied Brad's request.  

His side has been fuming since Jolie filed their temporary custody arrangement in court last week -- a move Brad believes only served to air their dirty laundry in public and damage the children.

We're told Angelina felt it necessary to file the docs in order to have the court enforce the terms -- specifically the part about letting a therapist make the call on when Brad can start having unmonitored visits.

In docs, Angelina's lawyer says Brad's effort to seal the whole case isn't so much about protecting the children -- as his side has claimed -- but more about keeping his own actions hidden ... because it was "[Brad's] conduct at the center of the DCFS and FBI investigations."

Sources connected to the case tell us Brad has been trying to "push past the process." As one source put it, he was acting like a "celebrity who is used to getting whatever he wants" ... and after the DCFS investigation cleared him of criminal wrongdoing, what he wanted was to have solo time with the children. 

Our Brad sources deny he's made any effort to change the temporary custody deal.

We're told Angelina also wants the whole case to remain private -- as long as Brad sticks to the custody arrangement they both signed off on months ago.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/07/brad-pitt-custody-battle-sealing-denied-angelina-jolie/


----------



## MadMadCat

bag-mania said:


> *JUDGE DENIES EMERGENCY SEALING IN CUSTODY CASE*
> 
> *Brad Pitt*'s effort to seal his and *Angelina Jolie*'s custody battle from the public was rejected by the judge Wednesday morning.
> 
> We broke the story ... Brad requested an emergency hearing to address locking down all the proceedings related to their war over their 6 kids. Lawyers for both sides marched into court, but the judge quickly denied Brad's request.
> 
> His side has been fuming since Jolie filed their temporary custody arrangement in court last week -- a move Brad believes only served to air their dirty laundry in public and damage the children.
> 
> We're told Angelina felt it necessary to file the docs in order to have the court enforce the terms -- specifically the part about letting a therapist make the call on when Brad can start having unmonitored visits.
> 
> In docs, Angelina's lawyer says Brad's effort to seal the whole case isn't so much about protecting the children -- as his side has claimed -- but more about keeping his own actions hidden ... because it was "[Brad's] conduct at the center of the DCFS and FBI investigations."
> 
> Sources connected to the case tell us Brad has been trying to "push past the process." As one source put it, he was acting like a "celebrity who is used to getting whatever he wants" ... and after the DCFS investigation cleared him of criminal wrongdoing, what he wanted was to have solo time with the children.
> 
> Our Brad sources deny he's made any effort to change the temporary custody deal.
> 
> We're told Angelina also wants the whole case to remain private -- as long as Brad sticks to the custody arrangement they both signed off on months ago.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/07/brad-pitt-custody-battle-sealing-denied-angelina-jolie/



So weird.
I am no lawyer, therefore my opinion is worthless, but I really don't see any reasons on why a private dispute shouldn't be sealed. I'd think it would be a good practice regardless, when children are involved.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

This whole thing started off with team Angie being the aggressor now it's Brad's people playing everyone like a fiddle. Luckily Team Brad's  job is easiest since people didn't like Angie to begin with


----------



## Alexenjie

MadMadCat said:


> So weird.
> I am no lawyer, therefore my opinion is worthless, but I really don't see any reasons on why a private dispute shouldn't be sealed. I'd think it would be a good practice regardless, when children are involved.



Brad has not been denied having the records sealed, he was only denied the emergency hearing, His case will still be argued, in January is what I heard. I think Angie is horrible for all the ways she had endlessly made Brad look like an unfit parent. She is only keeping everything in the public eye to make him look as bad as possible.


----------



## bagsforme

Did Angelina have breast reconstruction before or after "By the Sea"?  I watched it yesterday and she's topless in a few scenes.  Her boobs looked fabulous.  Not a single scar which is unimaginable for a double mastectomy.  So I'm thinking the scenes were CGI.


----------



## gazoo

bagsforme said:


> Did Angelina have breast reconstruction before or after "By the Sea"?  I watched it yesterday and she's topless in a few scenes.  Her boobs looked fabulous.  Not a single scar which is unimaginable for a double mastectomy.  So I'm thinking the scenes were CGI.


The movie was shot after her reconstruction. She mentioned being nervous of the scars during filming, but like you I didn't see any scars.


----------



## MadMadCat

gazoo said:


> The movie was shot after her reconstruction. She mentioned being nervous of the scars during filming, but like you I didn't see any scars.



That's called "post production"


----------



## cdtracing

bag-mania said:


> Here's her motive.
> 
> *ANGLING FOR LONDON WITH KIDS AND U.N.'S TOP JOB*
> 
> *Angelina Jolie* has an endgame in her claims Brad Pitt abused one or more of their children -- she wants to move to London with the kids and score a top position in the United Nations ... sources connected with the couple tell TMZ.
> 
> Several well-placed sources say Brad and Angelina have not gotten along for more than a year, and she's been looking for an opportunity to end the marriage and bolt for her dream job ... with all 6 children in tow. We're told she knew that would be nearly impossible unless Brad's right to joint custody was in jeopardy.
> 
> As we reported ... Angelina told L.A. County Dept of Child and Family Services officials Brad brutalized Maddox on a private jet and engaged in other conduct that endangered the children. We know Brad strongly denied intentionally striking Maddox or engaging in any abuse, and DCFS clearly saw it his way ... closing out the investigation without taking any action.
> 
> Our sources say Angelina's move to involve DCFS was orchestrated by 2 women she's been relying on for advice for more than a year. One is a member of England's House of Lords, and the other also holds a U.K. government position. We're told they've been in Angelina's ear, convincing her she could become Secretary General of the U.N. if she plays her cards right.
> 
> Angelina, who has been paying both women handsomely for their consulting services, is all in and taking their cue that a move to London would help get her closer to the U.N. gig.
> 
> The rub, of course, is in order to take her kids out of the country ... she'd have to prove some sort of parental unfitness on Brad's part. So far she's struck out.
> 
> Jolie's rep denies there's a move planned and says Angelina is focused on the health and well being of her children. The rep adds, Angelina wants to continue therapy with the kids and Brad.
> 
> Our sources are clear and insist Europe and the U.N. post is the ultimate goal.
> 
> The custody war is now in family court -- she wants sole physical custody and he wants joint. We're told Angelina has a slim to none chance of taking the kids 6,000 miles away from Brad.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/06/angelina-jolie-london-move-brad-pitt-custody/



Not a real big surprise.  There has been "talk" & speculation that she wants to move to England with the children & possibly win a seat in the British Parliament so when this whole situation started, I wondered if this was all a ploy to make sure Brad would not get joint custody.  Looks like she's failed in her attempt to label Brad as a child abuser & win sole custody since DCFS didn't find any evidence to substantiate her side of the plane ride story.  I doubt she's done, though.  I'm sure she has lots more tricks up her sleeve.  Brad better stay on his toes.


----------



## rockhollow

cdtracing said:


> Not a real big surprise.  There has been "talk" & speculation that she wants to move to England with the children & possibly win a seat in the British Parliament so when this whole situation started, I wondered if this was all a ploy to make sure Brad would not get joint custody.  Looks like she's failed in her attempt to label Brad as a child abuser & win sole custody since DCFS didn't find any evidence to substantiate her side of the plane ride story.  I doubt she's done, though.  I'm sure she has lots more tricks up her sleeve.  Brad better stay on his toes.



I agree. I think this is only the beginning of the smear campaign by Angie. Brad knows this and that's probably why he wanted things to be more private.
But it's one of the sacrifices of being a public figure - nothing will be private.
I hope he fights tooth and nail not to let her take the children to England to live full time.
It's a no win situation though, forcing her to stay in the US if she want to move isn't the answer either.
Sad all around.


----------



## bagsforme

gazoo said:


> The movie was shot after her reconstruction. She mentioned being nervous of the scars during filming, but like you I didn't see any scars.


Not a single one and I paused the movie to look.  
Amazing!  It must have been post production computer generated.  There's no way a mastectomy looks like that no matter how good the doctor.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bagsforme said:


> Not a single one and I paused the movie to look.
> Amazing!  It must have been post production computer generated.  There's no way a mastectomy looks like that no matter how good the doctor.



I watched that scene.  Man, that movie is unwatchable.


----------



## bag-mania

*OUR KIDS ARE STILL TRAUMATIZED ... We Need a Specialist*

*Angelina Jolie* is imploring Brad Pitt to help find a new professional to help them and their children deal with the "trauma" of what happened on their private jet 3 months ago.

Angelina's attorney fired off an email to Brad's legal team on December 1, proposing they "participate in joint sessions with a trauma specialist so that they may learn how to best support and interact with their children."

The request makes it clear -- Jolie thinks the kids are so bad off because of what they witnessed on the plane, and the therapy process they've been going through isn't getting the job done. As we've reported, both sides agreed in September to attend family therapy sessions as part of their temporary custody agreement.

Another sign the situation is still dire -- in docs, Brad's attorney suggested their 2 eldest boys, Maddox and *Pax*, might not want to visit with their dad.

One source tells us the boys walked out of one session in the past, and have refused to attend others.

It's important to note ... *DCFS closed out its investigation *after concluding Brad did nothing that warranted official action.  DCFS could have referred the case to dependency court if it felt the kids were in danger, or recommended criminal prosecution ... it did neither.

It's unclear if he's responded to Angelina's request.

http://www.tmz.com/2016/12/08/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-children-traumatized/


----------



## gazoo

I'm honestly shocked at how this is going. The above leaking is still insinuating a lot about Brad (the plane incident), while openly acknowledging how hard the kids are taking it. Shame on both of them at this point. I know first hand how difficult co-parenting is. Both Brad and Angie need to buck up and work this out for those poor children. I think everything should be sealed in the courts and they should co-parent like most everybody else manages to without trashing each other. She isn't the first person that cannot move because of an ex, if in fact it's true that she wants to move away.


----------



## mkr

I think Angie is blowing it all out of proportion.  They have been apart a while.  Kids are very resilient.  I don't think they're as traumatized as she's saying.  And they're with her 24/7.  What is she doing to help them get through it?  Why does Brad have to find them a new professional?  Surely she's capable of telling her personal assistant to find her a new therapist.  Cuz you know she's not on the internet googling "psychiatrists in Los Angeles" and calling people checking references.  
She may be coming unglued.


----------



## lallybelle

Yes, I believe this was exactly why Brad went to get things sealed. Even though he's been cleared by DFCS AND the FBI she still insists on putting stuff out to try & make him look bad. If anything on the plane had been so traumatizing, he would not have been cleared. He has been going by the temp orders even though he's been cleared. What else does she want?


----------



## Hobbsy

lallybelle said:


> Yes, I believe this was exactly why Brad went to get things sealed. Even though he's been cleared by DFCS AND the FBI she still insists on putting stuff out to try & make him look bad. If anything on the plane had been so traumatizing, he would not have been cleared. He has been going by the temp orders even though he's been cleared. What else does she want?


Looks like she wants "to win."


----------



## mkr

Maybe she thinks if she brings it up people will start to believe her.  Honestly, I just can't see Brad ever putting his hands on anyone.  He's too good guy for that.


----------



## rockhollow

I agree with others above.
I think Angie believes her own hype, and that if she says it, it's true!
She's decided that Brad is the bad guy.
Brad is going to have to fight her for everything.
This family has many more hardships before them.


----------



## bag-mania

I still believe she's dragging this out and using the time to poison the kids' minds against Brad. Early on it was said it was just Maddox who had a problem with Brad. Now Pax doesn't want to see him either. Why is that?


----------



## mkr

I don't know why articles say she is her own media manager and she knows exactly how to handle the press and she's very good at it.  She had a terrible public image.

The only time people really thought highly of her was when she was with Brad.  And he's gone now so...


----------



## Grace123

http://blindgossip.com/?p=82427

*That Bloody Woman*

DECEMBER 8, 2016 231 COMMENTS







[Blind Gossip] We told you last year that this very famous actress has engaged in some very scary sexual play, including blood play. In fact, just witnessing the aftermath of one of those feaky sessions was enough to frighten a staff person into quitting the same day!

Well, now there is someone making a list of all of the actress’ deviant behaviors.

It’s her husband!

Our actor has been holding back so far, but no more! With the encouragement of his team, he has constructed a VERY long list of all of her weird, horrible, freaky, destructive behaviors over the course of their relationship.

While he does not want to hurt the kids by disclosing information about how crazy she is, he will not give in to her demands to allow her to have primary custody. The list is a tool and a threat to make sure that bloody woman doesn’t continue to paint him as the unstable one in the relationship.

Similar: Slaughterhouse Six

Actress:

Actor:

[Optional] Do you think she is a fit parent?


----------



## mkr

That's why he wanted the records sealed.  He was being thoughtful and kind.


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> I don't know why articles say she is her own media manager and she knows exactly how to handle the press and she's very good at it.  She had a terrible public image.
> 
> The only time people really thought highly of her was when she was with Brad.  And he's gone now so...




Yes, I agree, the most positive thing Angie had going for her was Brad.
She was a strange, freaky person before Brad, and it looks like she hasn't changed her ways - maybe just kept them more hidden while with Brad.
It will be sad for the kids if Brad is pushed into revealing details of her freak.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I don't think Angie has anything she wouldn't and hasn't stated publicly. I do think Brad has things to hide.


----------



## Livia1

Grace123 said:


> http://blindgossip.com/?p=82427
> 
> *That Bloody Woman*
> 
> DECEMBER 8, 2016 231 COMMENTS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Blind Gossip] We told you last year that this very famous actress has engaged in some very scary sexual play, including blood play. In fact, just witnessing the aftermath of one of those feaky sessions was enough to frighten a staff person into quitting the same day!
> 
> Well, now there is someone making a list of all of the actress’ deviant behaviors.
> 
> It’s her husband!
> 
> Our actor has been holding back so far, but no more! With the encouragement of his team, he has constructed a VERY long list of all of her weird, horrible, freaky, destructive behaviors over the course of their relationship.
> 
> While he does not want to hurt the kids by disclosing information about how crazy she is, he will not give in to her demands to allow her to have primary custody. The list is a tool and a threat to make sure that bloody woman doesn’t continue to paint him as the unstable one in the relationship.
> 
> Similar: Slaughterhouse Six
> 
> Actress:
> 
> Actor:
> 
> [Optional] Do you think she is a fit parent?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mkr

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I don't think Angie has anything she wouldn't and hasn't stated publicly. I do think Brad has things to hide.


Yeah but I don't think Brad's things involve heroin, cutting etc.  Angie doesn't want her own kids to know that about her.  She has gone all Carol Brady with the kids.

RIP Mrs. Brady


----------



## V0N1B2

Blood Play?
What in the... What is... Wha... Huh?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think Brad has been quiet up to now but is about to bring out the big guns. It sounds like he was going to go hell for leather on things she doesn't want made public and that's why he asked for the seal.

I don't have a dog in this fight - divorce takes two people.

But this is about to get real ugly.


----------



## slowlikehoney

mkr said:


> Yeah but I don't think Brad's things involve heroin, cutting etc.  Angie doesn't want her own kids to know that about her.  She has gone all Carol Brady with the kids.
> 
> RIP Mrs. Brady



My guess is that the things we already know about Angie is just the thin edge of the wedge.


----------



## mkr

It IS possible the kids say they don't want to see Brad because they're afraid of their mom's wrath.  You saw her in Malificent, I think it wasn't much of a stretch for her to perform that role.


----------



## chowlover2

V0N1B2 said:


> Blood Play?
> What in the... What is... Wha... Huh?


I had to look it up too!


----------



## rockhollow

Sadly, I'm sure it"s going to get really ugly throughout this whole divorce.
The two sides are so far apart, no one will be the winner.
But IMO, Angie is the one that is driving this forward with no regard for the ramifications this will have on the children.
She wants it her way, or no way.
As I've said before, I think that Angie is not used to not having her way. 
How she could think that Brad would be ok with her having full custody, and maybe take the children to live in another county - delusional!
We have seen that Brad is a full hands on father, why would he stop that just because they are divorcing?


----------



## mkr

Courts almost never give one parent sole custody unless the other parent is an abuser.  She keeps bringing up the NOT incident and how the kids are still traumatized hoping something will stick.  Brad is Teflon.


----------



## Alexenjie

Brad will have his hearing about making the custody agreement(s) private on 1/17/17. I hope he is successful in that effort, I can't really imagine that with such public parents, any judge would think it would benefit the kids to have their parents' custody fight public. But I am no lawyer.

I hope Brad does have some really awful things to reveal about Angie as she obviously has had no trouble trying to make him look like one of America's worst fathers. I can easily picture Angie brain washing all the kids like crazy to dislike and be fearful of their dad. He hasn't had one private visit with any of them since the whole divorce began, Who knows what thoughts she has put in their heads? I just hope Brad kept notes, has witnesses and proof for the times when Angie let her crazy show, I think he is really going to need it. My fear is that she has kept notes all along and he was too nice a guy to think they would ever be needed.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Brad usually hooks up with whoever is the hottest girl in Hollywood at the time.  Is J Law next?!


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Brad usually hooks up with whoever is the hottest girl in Hollywood at the time.  Is J Law next?!


really?  Aniston was a tv actress and while pretty, I wouldn't say the hottest.  who else?


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> really?  Aniston was a tv actress and while pretty, I wouldn't say the hottest.  who else?



I agree... hottest isn't the right word... she was the most "visible" at the time?  Wasn't it still height of "Friends"?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Who else... hmmm.  I can't think of anyone single.  Does that matter? lol.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Who else... hmmm.  I can't think of anyone single.  Does that matter? lol.


I recall he was involved with Juliette Lewis when he was young


----------



## Caroline-Mathilda

Gwyneth Paltrow is another one.


----------



## sdkitty

Caroline-Mathilda said:


> Gwyneth Paltrow is another one.


that's right.....I think they were engaged


----------



## MY2CENT

A relationship that starts with cheating never last, a cheater will never trust a cheater, they both are selfish cheating low life's ........


----------



## mkr

The problem with Hollywood is - actors are usually insecure.  They are also all beautiful and rich and interesting.  While they may have some morals in the beginning, they get married, then leave for 6 months and do a movie with some one who is also super hot.  They're lonely **** happens.  Lives are ruined.  Rinse and repeat.
Absence makes the heart grow fonder becomes out of sight out of mind.


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina Jolie Photographed in Public for First Time Since Filing for Divorce From Brad Pitt*

Angelina Jolie was photographed out in public for the first time since filing for divorce from estranged husband Brad Pitt.

The _Maleficent_ star, 41, dressed in all black and went without her wedding ring as she and her children were seen arriving at the Hotel Bel-Air in Los Angeles on Thursday, December 8. The actress has been keeping a low profile since her bombshell decision to file for divorce from Pitt, 52, in late September.

As _Us Weekly _reported, Jolie has been house-hunting in Los Angeles so their six kids can continue to have a relationship with Pitt. _Allied_ actor Pitt is seeking joint custody of their children Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8, who are currently residing with Jolie in Los Angeles.

Jolie stepped out one day after Pitt’s emergency request to keep their custody battle sealed from the public was denied by a judge at the L.A. Superior Court. However, a Pitt source told _Us_ that the actor is pushing to make the entire divorce case private, which he believes is in the children's best interest. A hearing on the matter isscheduled for January 17. 

The latest legal twist in the stars' nasty divorce came after Jolie’s attorney filed details of their voluntary, temporary custody arrangement with the court earlier this week. The documents allege that Pitt attempted to stray from the terms of the agreement in multiple ways: by requesting to change the number of visits with the children, asking to change the location of the visits, and trying to bring another therapist into the process. The actors first came to the agreement — which includes voluntary drug tests of Pitt, and supervised visits with the children and a therapist specializing in child-parent trauma —  in September.

Pitt was cleared of allegations of child abuse by the L.A. Department of Children and Family Services last month. An FBI probe into an alleged incident aboard a private jet involving the star and his son Maddox was also dropped.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...seen-for-first-time-since-divorce-pic-w455048


----------



## Hobbsy

bag-mania said:


> *Angelina Jolie Photographed in Public for First Time Since Filing for Divorce From Brad Pitt*
> 
> Angelina Jolie was photographed out in public for the first time since filing for divorce from estranged husband Brad Pitt.
> 
> The _Maleficent_ star, 41, dressed in all black and went without her wedding ring as she and her children were seen arriving at the Hotel Bel-Air in Los Angeles on Thursday, December 8. The actress has been keeping a low profile since her bombshell decision to file for divorce from Pitt, 52, in late September.
> 
> As _Us Weekly _reported, Jolie has been house-hunting in Los Angeles so their six kids can continue to have a relationship with Pitt. _Allied_ actor Pitt is seeking joint custody of their children Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 8, who are currently residing with Jolie in Los Angeles.
> 
> Jolie stepped out one day after Pitt’s emergency request to keep their custody battle sealed from the public was denied by a judge at the L.A. Superior Court. However, a Pitt source told _Us_ that the actor is pushing to make the entire divorce case private, which he believes is in the children's best interest. A hearing on the matter isscheduled for January 17.
> 
> The latest legal twist in the stars' nasty divorce came after Jolie’s attorney filed details of their voluntary, temporary custody arrangement with the court earlier this week. The documents allege that Pitt attempted to stray from the terms of the agreement in multiple ways: by requesting to change the number of visits with the children, asking to change the location of the visits, and trying to bring another therapist into the process. The actors first came to the agreement — which includes voluntary drug tests of Pitt, and supervised visits with the children and a therapist specializing in child-parent trauma —  in September.
> 
> Pitt was cleared of allegations of child abuse by the L.A. Department of Children and Family Services last month. An FBI probe into an alleged incident aboard a private jet involving the star and his son Maddox was also dropped.
> 
> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...seen-for-first-time-since-divorce-pic-w455048
> View attachment 3546342


Oh my.


----------



## cdtracing

Big Whoop!!  Ange got the temporary custody order her way....her location choice, her child therapist, her approved number of visits..... & isn't about to allow any changes.  Brad was cleared of any wrong doing but she still sticks with the plan that he's a danger to the kids.  This is sad.  I agree with Brad that the divorce should be kept private.  It's of no benefit whatsoever to the children to have their divorce publicized.  I have no doubt she has more tricks up her sleeve.  She wants sole custody so she can move the children to England to live. JMO


----------



## mkr

Has she always had that high of a forehead?


----------



## MY2CENT

That's funny it's actually called a 5head....


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Big Whoop!!  Ange got the temporary custody order her way....her location choice, her child therapist, her approved number of visits..... & isn't about to allow any changes.  Brad was cleared of any wrong doing but she still sticks with the plan that he's a danger to the kids.  This is sad.  I agree with Brad that the divorce should be kept private.  It's of no benefit whatsoever to the children to have their divorce publicized.  I have no doubt she has more tricks up her sleeve.  She wants sole custody so she can move the children to England to live. JMO


I used to like her but not so much now


----------



## bag-mania

This one's for you, mkr! The story of how Angelina talked her way into Paisley Park when she was young.

*A 20-Year-Old Angelina Jolie Charmed Her Way Into Prince’s House*

In 1995, Angelina Jolie was 20-years-old and starring in her first feature film, _Hackers._ When it premiered at Mall of America in Minneapolis, Minnesota, she found herself roughly 20 minutes away from the late Prince’s storied compound Paisley Park.

In a collection of stories from Prince’s closest friends, colleagues, protégés, teachers, and neighbors that _GQ_ published Thursday, a man named Corey Tollefson, who’s identified as a “Minneapolis-based entrepreneur and fan” who “attended events at Paisley Park for over 20 years,” recounts the time that Prince’s home enjoyed a brief visit from the actress long before her fame preceded her.

“So I’m outside of Paisley Park—this was in 95—and all of a sudden this girl, like, is pushing up to go into Paisley,” Tollefson begins. He said something to the effect of “Chick, there’s a line here. Like, what are you doing?” Jolie skipped to the front of it and was “begging, ‘Please let me come in.’” Bouncers told her the show was sold out. Tollefson continues:

And she’s like, “No, no, I just wanna go in and see it and I’ll come out.” And she told them her name and she went in and she came out 15 minutes later looking like she’d just won the lottery. Like, oh my God. She goes, “This is Paisley Park, this is like Willy Wonka.”

The anecdote is one of many (many) treasures offered up in the piece. Besides this nugget, there are some sick burns to remember, like when Prince broke up with Carmen Electra with a song called “I Hate U” and a plane ticket back to California. Or when he told Morris Hayes, his keyboardist, “_Oprah_ is on” to signal that he’s done with Hayes, and he could go watch _Oprah._ Or even when he scolded Eddie Murphy for trying to ruin their pick-up basketball game with his solo album. After physically removing the tape from the boom box, he reportedly asked the comedian, “Let me ask you a question: Do you see me stop my show to do comedy?” No word on if Eddie Murphy ever recovered.

http://www.vanityfair.com/style/2016/12/angelina-jolie-prince-paisley-park


----------



## mkr




----------



## rockhollow

I guess I just don't have any sympathy for Angie, cause when I say this photo, all I could think of was how staged it looked.
Poor Angie, struggling to go on - not!!!


----------



## V0N1B2

lanasyogamama said:


> Brad usually hooks up with whoever is the hottest girl in Hollywood at the time.  Is J Law next?!





sdkitty said:


> really?  Aniston was a tv actress and while pretty, I wouldn't say the hottest.  who else?





lanasyogamama said:


> Who else... hmmm.  I can't think of anyone single.  Does that matter? lol.


Kate Hudson, apparently.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I wonder who Brad will date next. I'm quite curious. Probably some unknown model or actress, 10 years younger. Probably won't be someone high profile.


----------



## mkr

Look up


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think he's ever dated anyone unknown before, but he may be ready for a change.  Maybe Amal has a friend!


----------



## pixiejenna

Obligatory pap pic dressed in black because I'm in morning and not wearing my wedding ring. *gags* no one is buying this ish Angie 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Chloe_chick999

V0N1B2 said:


> Kate Hudson, apparently. [emoji38]


I saw that too, on a tabloid cover.


----------



## V0N1B2

Chloe_chick999 said:


> I saw that too, on a tabloid cover.


Me too, standing in line at the drugstore. The first thing I thought of when I saw the cover was that I had to come here and tell the ladies who Brad is marrying was seen in the same restaurant with. 
Well, he does like 'em skinny so she would be an obvious choice (if true, of course)


----------



## mkr

So he's back to Jennifer Aniston type.


----------



## Sophie-Rose




----------



## sdkitty

Sophie-Rose said:


> View attachment 3548206


wonder if Angie's people planted this to make Brad look bad


----------



## Sophie-Rose

sdkitty said:


> wonder if Angie's people planted this to make Brad look bad



My thoughts exactly!!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

V0N1B2 said:


> Me too, standing in line at the drugstore. The first thing I thought of when I saw the cover was that I had to come here and tell the ladies who Brad is marrying was seen in the same restaurant with. [emoji38]
> Well, he does like 'em skinny so she would be an obvious choice (if true, of course)


Lol! The pic looks so fake, she's wearing thin strapped top and he's wearing a wool overcoat with a scarf.


----------



## rollercoaster

Would like to see Brad stay "unattached" for a while...


----------



## limom

V0N1B2 said:


> Kate Hudson, apparently.


Since, she is all about happiness and pleasing her man, that would be a nice change for him....
She might be too old for him, though.,,
My money is on Jlaw


----------



## bag-mania

rollercoaster said:


> Would like to see Brad stay "unattached" for a while...



Me too. When someone gets burned that badly in a relationship the best thing to do is not rush right into another one.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

limom said:


> Since, she is all about happiness and pleasing her man, that would be a nice change for him....
> She might be too old for him, though.,,
> My money is on Jlaw



She's with Darren Aronofsky, the director.


----------



## limom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She's with Darren Aronofsky, the director.


No shade to her however it never stopped Brad


----------



## rockhollow

I'm hoping that our Brad is smart enough to not jump into a relationship while he goes through all this custody stuff.
I'm sure his PR team would recommend this and that he listens.


----------



## Chagall

rockhollow said:


> I guess I just don't have any sympathy for Angie, cause when I say this photo, all I could think of was how staged it looked.
> Poor Angie, struggling to go on - not!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3546424


Nice handbag.


----------



## Alexenjie

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, I wonder who Brad will date next. I'm quite curious. Probably some unknown model or actress, 10 years younger. Probably won't be someone high profile.



I expect Brad to date beautiful women but I doubt he will get seriously attached to anyone in the near future. Angie has burned him to his soul by destroying his relationship with some (perhaps all?) of their kids and attempting to destroy his reputation in the world. I doubt he will emerge from this divorce unscathed and carefree.


----------



## Chagall

Alexenjie said:


> I expect Brad to date beautiful women but I doubt he will get seriously attached to anyone in the near future. Angie has burned him to his soul by destroying his relationship with some (perhaps all?) of their kids and attempting to destroy his reputation in the world. I doubt he will emerge from this divorce unscathed and carefree.


I feel no sympathy for Brad. Starting a relationship with Angie while he was married to another woman was wrong. What is happening to him now is karma.


----------



## Chagall

Brad is an extremely shallow person who doesn't have much identity of his own. He takes on the personality (and the appearance and causes) of anyone he hooks up with. I can't understand anyone touching him with a barge pole.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Chagall said:


> Brad is an extremely shallow person who *doesn't have much identity of his own*. He takes on the personality (and the appearance and causes) of anyone he hooks up with. I can't understand anyone touching him with a barge pole.



That's for sure.  The only thing that seems to be his passion is designing horrible engagement rings.


----------



## Chagall

lanasyogamama said:


> That's for sure.  The only thing that seems to be his passion is designing horrible engagement rings.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> Brad is an extremely shallow person who doesn't have much identity of his own. He takes on the personality (and the appearance and causes) of anyone he hooks up with. I can't understand anyone touching him with a barge pole.


I disagree.  He's done a lot a help New Orleans since Katrina and he has an interest in architecture - not saying he's a genius at it but saying he has no identity of his own is just unnecessary hating IMO.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I disagree.  He's done a lot a help New Orleans since Katrina and he has an interest in architecture - not saying he's a genius at it but saying he has no identity of his own is just unnecessary hating IMO.


Considering his extreme wealth and the amount of good he could do in the world, to me he just seems to dabble in things. He certainly seems to be very easily lead by the women he ends up with. We don't know how much AJ influenced his helping in New Orleans. JMO.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> Considering his extreme wealth and the amount of good he could do in the world, to me he just seems to dabble in things. He certainly seems to be very easily lead by the women he ends up with. JMO.


I agree that Angie seems to have been the alpha in the relationship.  But that doesn't mean he's nothing on his own IMO.  We'll see what he does going forward.  He seems to have the best interest of the children at heart.  If he was so shallow, he could just let her have her way.


----------



## DesigningStyle

lanasyogamama said:


> That's for sure.  The only thing that seems to be his passion is designing horrible engagement rings.


I loooooove the ring he designed for Ang.  I wouldn't mind even a CZ copy of this lovely!


----------



## sdkitty

DesigningStyle said:


> I loooooove the ring he designed for Ang.  I wouldn't mind even a CZ copy of this lovely!


that is pretty - I like it better than Jen Aniston's new ring - not that they should be compared but anyway


----------



## cdtracing

Chagall said:


> I feel no sympathy for Brad. Starting a relationship with Angie while he was married to another woman was wrong. What is happening to him now is karma.


I agree starting a relationship with a woman while still married to another woman is morally wrong, but claiming someone is a child abuser when they are not is also morally wrong.  DCFS closed their investigation of him finding nothing to substantiate her claim.  Honestly, I'm not really impressed with either one of them & think they're both shallow.  I just hope he doesn't give in to her demands & let her steam roll over him.


----------



## cdtracing

DesigningStyle said:


> I loooooove the ring he designed for Ang.  I wouldn't mind even a CZ copy of this lovely!



I'm sure there's a replica of it out there somewhere.


----------



## Chagall

cdtracing said:


> I agree starting a relationship with a woman while still married to another woman is morally wrong, but claiming someone is a child abuser when they are not is also morally wrong.  DCFS closed their investigation of him finding nothing to substantiate her claim.  Honestly, I'm not really impressed with either one of them & think they're both shallow.


I agree with you. I have never liked either of them and my basic opinion hasn't changed because of the divorce but it has intensified. Accusing him of child abuse is cruel. He did, however, choose to be with her. I can't believe that he had no idea of what she was capable of. Like that old saying goes "if they do it with you they will do it to you".


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> I agree with you. I have never liked either of them and my basic opinion hasn't changed because of the divorce but it has intensified. Accusing him of child abuse is cruel. He did, however, choose to be with her. I can't believe that he had no idea of what she was capable of. Like that old saying goes "if they do it with you they will do it to you".


I think he was totally blinded by love/infatuation with her physical attractiveness/sex appeal plus the whole adoption/charity work aspect.  When you're infatuated that way, you don't think rationally about her past, etc.  Not saying it's OK that he left his wife for her but I don't think he was being rational.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I think he was totally blinded by love/infatuation with her physical attractiveness/sex appeal plus the whole adoption/charity work aspect.  When you're infatuated that way, you don't think rationally about her past, etc.  Not saying it's OK that he left his wife for her but I don't think he was being rational.


With her personality I am sure she zapped quite a few people in order to get her way during their relationship! One tends to know when a spouse does this. So it was ok until she did it to him. Yes he was enthralled by her but I am not sympathetic.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> With her personality I am sure she zapped quite a few people in order to get her way during their relationship! One tends to know when a spouse does this. So it was ok until she did it to him. Yes he was enthralled by her but I am not sympathetic.


IDK what he thought about her treatment of others when they were together.  Outside of her relationships with husbands, I don't recall hearing anything about her mistreating people.
This all make me think about those adopted kids.  They definitely have a better life than they would have with their bio parents in terms of food and material things.  But their life is not what most of us would call "normal."  Kind of ironic.  I hope Brad can provide a bit of "normal" healthy family environment via his extended family.  And hopefully Angie, selfish as she is toward her ex, will be a loving mother to them.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> IDK what he thought about her treatment of others when they were together.  Outside of her relationships with husbands, I don't recall hearing anything about her mistreating people.
> This all make me think about those adopted kids.  They definitely have a better life than they would have with their bio parents in terms of food and material things.  But their life is not what most of us would call "normal."  Kind of ironic.  I hope Brad can provide a bit of "normal" healthy family environment via his extended family.  And hopefully Angie, selfish as she is toward her ex, will be a loving mother to them.


Materialistically the kids are in a much better place for being adopted. From what I have read though, they lacked discipline, structure and continuity. These things are more important than money. You can love your kids and still mess them up by not providing sensible parenting. So many kids of famous people end up on drugs and even committing suicide. I hope Brad has a big say in raising the children as he must be more sensible than her. He didn't come from a Hollywood background so should have his feet on the ground a bit more than AJ.


----------



## Deco

I don't think being a serial cheater makes you deserving of ruined relationships with your children.  Those are completely different buckets in my mind, just as I don't think being a serial cheater means you deserve to be financially ruined, lose your job, and have your shlong chopped off.  All of these could be the consequence of ending up with an immoral loose cannon of a bad spouse with whom you forged your bond in infidelity.  But I don't think all of these consequences are deserved, even if your initial bad act brought it on you.  I don't feel bad for Brad having his heart stomped on by Angie, even if it's ruined him forever, or being blindsided by divorce papers.  I don't feel bad if Angie cheated on him out the wazoo.  Those are deserved consequences of being a cheater yourself.  That's my idea of justice, actually.  But he does not deserve to be alienated from his children, unless he himself ruined that relationship by being a bad dad.  And no, having pissed off your mom, rightly or wrongly, is not what I call being a bad dad.  if he beat Angie, then yeah, bad dad, bad human.  But I don't think that was ever alleged.


----------



## Deco

Chagall said:


> I agree with you. I have never liked either of them and my basic opinion hasn't changed because of the divorce but it has intensified. Accusing him of child abuse is cruel. He did, however, choose to be with her. I can't believe that he had no idea of what she was capable of. Like that old saying goes "if they do it with you they will do it to you".


I agree with this general concept, but in this case it can only extend to the cheating.  I don't think there was any precedent that should have put Brad on notice that Angie will use her own children with him as WMD.  now the next shmuck who may want to marry Angie, even if they meet honorably and without infidelity or spouse/partner stalking, should be on full notice of what Angie is capable of where the kids and general lying/maneuvering/rumor leaking/child protective services calling are concerned.  her next man should be very aware that when things go south, he could be accused of molesting her children.  which is heartbreaking, since it could be true.  Society as a whole pays the price when a few people ***** up false accusations of very serious and heinous crimes, like child abuse.


----------



## sdkitty

Chagall said:


> Materialistically the kids are in a much better place for being adopted. From what I have read though, they lacked discipline, structure and continuity. These things are more important than money. You can love your kids and still mess them up by not providing sensible parenting. So many kids of famous people end up on drugs and even committing suicide. I hope Brad has a big say in raising the children as he must be more sensible than her. He didn't come from a Hollywood background so should have his feet on the ground a bit more than AJ.


I agree there are more important things than money and kids of famous parents are often messed up.  However, comparing abject poverty and hunger to lack of discipline is different IMO.  There's nothing worse than true hunger.  Not sure if Angies adopted kids would have lived that way but they did come from third word countries.


----------



## skarsbabe

There's a very good chance that if she had not adopted them, some would still be in an orphanage or worse today.  These countries have a huge amount of children in the system, and no doubt the care is pretty inadequate.


----------



## mkr

Aren't the adopted kids' parents fighting to get their kids back because the adoptions were shady and they were supposed to bring the kids back to visit and didn't?  Kinda like Madonna's adoptions?


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> I agree there are more important things than money and kids of famous parents are often messed up.  However, comparing abject poverty and hunger to lack of discipline is different IMO.  There's nothing worse than true hunger.  Not sure if Angies adopted kids would have lived that way but they did come from third word countries.


Too bad she couldn't have provided discipline structure and continuity along with the wealth.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I'm sure there's a replica of it out there somewhere.


I looked and of course there are replicas - both diamonds for like $500K and CZs for cheap.  I wouldn't know how to judge quality of a CZ.  Sometimes I see very young women with large diamonds and I wonder if they're real.  I can't really tell.


----------



## myown

bag-mania said:


> And back to gossip...
> 
> *Adoption Nightmare! Inside Angelina & Brad’s Fight To Avoid Losing Sons*
> In a horrific twist to their already ugly custody battle, *Angelina Jolie* and *Brad Pitt* could see both their adopted sons, *Pax* and *Maddox*, torn away from them!
> RadarOnline.com has learned Pax’s birth mom will soon be released from prison, and wants to be reunited with her son — and the parents of “orphan” Maddox may still be alive!
> 
> “I’m sure both Brad and Angie are freaking out over this. It’s been a fear from day one that the biological parents of their adopted kids would resurface,” said an insider.
> The _Mr. & Mrs. Smit_h co-stars are already battling over custody of their six children, so the shocker they could both lose Pax, 13, and Maddox, 15, couldn’t come at a worse time.
> 
> Pax was just 3 when Jolie adopted him from an orphanage in Vietnam in 2007. But now a volunteer there has claimed Pax’s biological mom, *Pham Thu Dung,* is due to be sprung from jail, and wants him back!
> 
> “Most of the normal children are kids of prisoners,” said *Nguyen Kim Xuyen,* adding freed parents rarely fail to reclaim their offspring. “There are some cases where economic conditions mean they are not able to raise the child [when they’re released], so they leave them here, but it’s very seldom.”
> 
> What’s more, Jolie, 41, and 52-year-old Pitt also face the prospect that Maddox’s birth Jolie has always believed her son’s Cambodian parents are dead, but Radar can reveal that may not be true!
> 
> Maddox’s adoption was brokered by a crooked agent who was later jailed in the U.S. for visa fraud and money laundering involving more than 800 adoptions.
> 
> Shockingly, the culprit, *Lauryn Galindo,* arranged for many families to adopt “orphans” whose parents were still alive.
> 
> Children’s rights groups investigating Galindo said they believed Maddox’s destitute mother sold her son for $100.
> 
> “I’m sure this child was not a real orphan and was not abandoned,” said *Dr. Kek Galabru* of the human rights agency Licadho.
> 
> When contacted by Radar, Galindo refused to comment.
> 
> Despite that, “the situation with Pax, and the increased fear over Maddox, is terrifying to Brad and Angie,” the insider confided.
> 
> Meanwhile, the FBI has closed its investigation into the child abuse allegations Pitt was facing. He won’t face any charges stemming from an incident on a plane in which he was alleged to have lost his temper in front of his kids.
> 
> “In response to allegations made following a flight within the special aircraft jurisdiction of the United States which landed in Los Angeles carrying Mr. Brad Pitt and his children, the FBI has conducted a review of the circumstances and will not pursue further investigation,” said FBI spokeswoman Laura Eimiller.
> 
> “All they know about Pax is that he came to the orphanage at 2 days old after his mother, Pham, ran away from the hospital. With Maddox, they had to rely on Galindo’s word.
> 
> “”If Pham makes a bid to win Pax back — and everyone expects she will — it could lead Maddox’s parents to come forward. Taking a child from a parent with no apparent say in the matter won’t look good for Jolie’s UN status. “No doubt Angie’ll be praying this can all be fixed with a blank check, but the trauma of possibly losing any of their children is both Angie and Brad’s worst nightmare come true.”
> 
> http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...dopted-sons-pax-jolie-pitt-maddox-jolie-pitt/


but didnt Angelina and Brad *adopted* the kids? then they are their parents and the birth parents are just that: birth parents. but not their legal parents anymore. that would be like taking your biological kids from you


----------



## mkr

This may be an adoption along the lines of Madonna's adoptions.  There are a lot of shady adoptions in third world countries where the real parents believe that the "adoptive" parents are just taking care of the child until the real parents get back on their feet again.  Some people put their children in group homes until they can come back for them but the "homes" tell adopters the parents are dead and adopt them out.  It's crooked and cruel.  I'm not sure how Angie's adoptions went but I'm sure she could write a check big enough to get whatever she wants.  And Angie clearly gets what she wants.


----------



## rockhollow

things have been very  quiet from them over the holidays.
I hope Brad and his family got to spend some time with his children over the Christmas Season, and not just supervised visits.


----------



## mkr

He did.  There's an article but I don't know how to post.  Angie is livid because the therapist allowed the kids to go to BRAD's house for Christmas.  I would imagine she burned the place down by now with him in it.


----------



## Singra

mkr said:


> This may be an adoption along the lines of Madonna's adoptions.  There are a lot of shady adoptions in third world countries where the real parents believe that the "adoptive" parents are just taking care of the child until the real parents get back on their feet again.  Some people put their children in group homes until they can come back for them but the "homes" tell adopters the parents are dead and adopt them out.  It's crooked and cruel.  I'm not sure how Angie's adoptions went but I'm sure she could write a check big enough to get whatever she wants.  And Angie clearly gets what she wants.


Wasn't there some controversy with Jolie adopting her daughter in Somalia? Isn't the mother of the child still alive or something? I remember seeing a photo in some magazine of a woman that claimed to be her mother... not sure if she was but she did look like an older carbon copy of the child.


Also... just to add to what you said about adopting in third world countries... in some cultures adoption doesn't mean the same thing as it does to the west. It's not uncommon where I live for people to leave their children with a relative (sometimes an orphanage if they're desperate) for years at a time and then return to reclaim them. In that particular culture adoption of a child that is a stranger is very, very rare... it's much more common for extended family or the related local tribe to go out of their way to help raise the child of a relative.

If I wanted to help children in a third world country I think I would be very, very careful. I lean more towards supporting orphanages financially (or in other ways) to help them raise their children rather than personally adopt a child. Having said that I know there are many successful adoptions and it can work out really well for both parent and child. It doesn't have to be an either or situation.


----------



## rockhollow

mkr said:


> He did.  There's an article but I don't know how to post.  Angie is livid because the therapist allowed the kids to go to BRAD's house for Christmas.  I would imagine she burned the place down by now with him in it.




thanks.
I can just image Angie plotting to keep the children away from him. Thank goodness the Therapist was only interested in the well being of the children.


----------



## mkr

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...npfHSLFXz5YMI3_1qE70ew&bvm=bv.142059868,d.eWE


----------



## Alexenjie

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/...eal-children-s-records-custody-battle-n698951
I'm happy to see Brad take the initiative and attack Angie for being so public about everything to do with the divorce and their kids.


----------



## bisousx

I find some of those POVs to be hard to believe. My family is from Vietnam, living in Vietnam and volunteers at the orphanages. i have never heard of it being common to drop off a baby and come back to claim it years after adoption. If the child is still living in the orphanage after several years then of course it would be ideal if a family member claimed them and brought them home to raise. But no one is being told that the orphanage is a temporary haven. People know what they're doing when they abandon a baby. An orphanage there is what an orphanage is here. It sounds like sue the rich Westerner syndrome to me.


----------



## bisousx

Now, I wouldn't put it past Vietnam and Cambodia to have "fake" orphanages with trafficked babies, but the burden of proof isn't on the adoptive parents. It's also suspicious that the birth parents would want to claim the children after many years, as if they could provide a better life in their home countries. Either way it still reeks of money seeking. They'd be better off asking the birth parents for a comfortable living stipend than pretending like they could offer something better for their children.


----------



## Deco

All I know is I see all the babies suffering in Syria right now and I want to adopt.  I'm researching how to do it and am getting bogged down already. The world sucks, and even more so for children.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I didn't have the heart to venture in this thread, I really never thought these two would split, sheesh. Brad still looks fabulous though!


----------



## pixiejenna

I also read that Angie was pissed that Brad got the kids unsupervised for Christmas. I hope that both he and his family had a good time with them. I'm hoping that they weren't too brainwashed to not be completely miserable the whole time Brad had them. Because I can see them acting up when they were with him. Because Angie let's them do whatever they want and Brad actually provides structure. Since he's been iced out her influence is obviously going to be stronger than before.

I get that in 3rd world countries a lot of shady stuff goes on with adoption. I feel like given the St Angie roll she enjoys playing along with ambassador for human rights her adoptions are probably going to be pretty sound. If we hear stories about the birth parents wanting thier kids back. It comes off as very money driven. As in we'll say whatever they have to to get paid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mkr

pixiejenna said:


> I also read that Angie was pissed that Brad got the kids unsupervised for Christmas. I hope that both he and his family had a good time with them. I'm hoping that they weren't too brainwashed to not be completely miserable the whole time Brad had them. Because I can see them acting up when they were with him. Because Angie let's them do whatever they want and Brad actually provides structure. Since he's been iced out her influence is obviously going to be stronger than before.
> 
> I get that in 3rd world countries a lot of shady stuff goes on with adoption. I feel like given the St Angie roll she enjoys playing along with ambassador for human rights her adoptions are probably going to be pretty sound. If we hear stories about the birth parents wanting thier kids back. It comes off as very money driven. As in we'll say whatever they have to to get paid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


I'm not so sure it would be really about "getting paid".  These are really poor countries and starving children.  If anyone is looking to get paid it would be the country's leaders/politicians.  The woman in the story above did go to prison for hundreds of illegal adoptions.  Birth parents with no education and starving children will believe many things we wouldn't.


----------



## Alexenjie

The adoption facilitator that Angelina used to adopt Maddox was later convicted of visa fraud and money laundering according to this Wikipedia article  (for whatever reason), Angelina's adoption was still deemed legal.  http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/...eal-children-s-records-custody-battle-n698951


----------



## mkr

Alexenjie said:


> The adoption facilitator that Angelina used to adopt Maddox was later convicted of visa fraud and money laundering according to this Wikipedia article  (for whatever reason), Angelina's adoption was still deemed legal.  http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/...eal-children-s-records-custody-battle-n698951


Of course it was.


----------



## Sasha2012

They arrived in Colorado this week for a fun-filled holiday on the ski slopes.

But Angelina Jolie took some time to explore the winter resort itself on Sunday as she took her eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, and daughter Shiloh, 10, for an ice-cream in Crested Butte.

The actress, 41, and her sweet brood looked picture perfect as they hit the frosty streets to indulge in a tasty treat following an afternoon in the snow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...liday-without-ex-Brad-Pitt.html#ixzz4UepGCe4z


----------



## sdkitty

I used to like her.  Now she annoys me.


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> I used to like her.  Now she annoys me.


Agreed!


----------



## Emma6

I'm obsessed with her [emoji173]️[emoji4]


----------



## mkr




----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> They arrived in Colorado this week for a fun-filled holiday on the ski slopes.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie took some time to explore the winter resort itself on Sunday as she took her eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, and daughter Shiloh, 10, for an ice-cream in Crested Butte.
> 
> The actress, 41, and her sweet brood looked picture perfect as they hit the frosty streets to indulge in a tasty treat following an afternoon in the snow.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...liday-without-ex-Brad-Pitt.html#ixzz4UepGCe4z


so she has a nice looking body guard following her around holding the donuts?  taking Brad's place?  where are the rest of the kids?  she's focusing on the bio kids now to get under Brad and his family's skin?


----------



## mkr

Emma6 said:


> I'm obsessed with her [emoji173]️[emoji4]



You're not that person that was obsessed with Amber Heard are you?


----------



## chowlover2

This seems like such a Hollywood thing to do, ( going to CO ) not an Angelina thing at all.


----------



## Emma6

mkr said:


> You're not that person that was obsessed with Amber Heard are you?



No, I don't know who that is?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

chowlover2 said:


> This seems like such a Hollywood thing to do, ( going to CO ) not an Angelina thing at all.



Seriously what the heck is Angelina Jolie going to do in Colorado? She gonna hop on a snowboard?


----------



## Hobbsy

I don't like her one bit. Anyone that tells the world she's getting a divorce for the good of her kids and then does everything in her power to keep dad and kids apart is a narcissistic, evil *****.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

sdkitty said:


> so she has a nice looking body guard following her around holding the donuts?  taking Brad's place?  where are the rest of the kids?  she's focusing on the bio kids now to get under Brad and his family's skin?



The other kids are older right? They might not have wanted to go out with mom and the little kids for ice cream.


----------



## Sasha2012

She suffered a painful split from her husband Brad Pitt after over a decade as a couple.

So Angelina Jolie was naturally keen to distance herself from the woes of 2016 as she indulged in a family ski trip to a luxury $4million home in Crested Butte, Colorado with her extensive family on New Year's Day - when she hit the slopes with her kids.

The 41-year-old actress, who announced her divorce plans in September, was wrapped up against the blistering chill as she proved herself to be every inch the snow bunny while joined by three of her six children - who include Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, eight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...taway-wake-Brad-Pitt-split.html#ixzz4UfBMyMzZ


----------



## sdkitty

She's showing that Brad isn't the only one who can play with the kids.  I'm becoming so cynical about her.


----------



## vink

sdkitty said:


> I used to like her.  Now she annoys me.



I've never liked her and I despise her now.


----------



## bag-mania

The best I can say is that with a winter coat on she almost looks like she's at a healthy weight.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> The best I can say is that with a winter coat on she almost looks like she's at a healthy weight.


----------



## Singra

In some of those photos with her daughter there's a woman in the frame... is that woman with them? and if she is... is that Mariane Pearl? She sort of looks like her.

Here are the photos I'm talking about...




This was one of the more recent photos I could find of Mariane Pearl...


----------



## Singra

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Seriously what the heck is Angelina Jolie going to do in Colorado? She gonna hop on a snowboard?


LOL... yup.

I've never skied (is that the right spelling?) but is Jolie getting ski lessons with her kids?





sdkitty said:


> so she has a nice looking body guard following her around holding the donuts?  taking Brad's place?  *where are the rest of the kids?  she's focusing on the bio kids now to get under Brad and his family's skin?*


They've often been photographed with only one or two children, it's not so unusual. They seem to take them on individual outings and it seems like it's less problematic right now for the  youngest be photographed... in what seems like a photo-op.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> In some of those photos with her daughter there's a woman in the frame... is that woman with them? and if she is... is that Mariane Pearl? She sort of looks like her.
> 
> Here are the photos I'm talking about...
> View attachment 3563802
> View attachment 3563803
> 
> 
> This was one of the more recent photos I could find of Mariane Pearl...
> there's a resemblence but the nose looks different to me
> 
> View attachment 3563800


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> LOL... yup.
> 
> I've never skied (is that the right spelling?) but is Jolie getting ski lessons with her kids?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They've often been photographed with only one or two children... it's not so unusual. They seem to take them on individual outings and it seems like it's less problematic right now for the  youngest be photographed... in what seems like a photo-op.



OK, you're being reasonable and I'm being snarky I guess


----------



## pixiejenna

chowlover2 said:


> This seems like such a Hollywood thing to do, ( going to CO ) not an Angelina thing at all.


Ita. Going to CO for the holidays is very Hollywood and not her style at all. Which makes these pics even more staged imo. Well she did have to make her obligatory "I'm a good mom" pap stroll. I can't recall the last time she's been seen smiling so much. This must be her way to get back at Brad for getting the kids on Christmas. Somehow he managed to spend is limited time with the kids not pimping them out. Maybe she got skooled by PMK she enlisted in big pimping 101...[emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14] 


bag-mania said:


> The best I can say is that with a winter coat on she almost looks like she's at a healthy weight.


I  was thinking the opposite. The bulky winter coat and the way she has her snowpants awkwardly folded up emphasize how tiny she is. She looks skinnier than her kids. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Singra

pixiejenna said:


> Ita. *Going to CO for the holidays is very Hollywood and not her style at all. Which makes these pics even more staged imo. *Well she did have to make her obligatory "I'm a good mom" pap stroll. I can't recall the last time she's been seen smiling so much. This must be her way to get back at Brad for getting the kids on Christmas. Somehow he managed to spend is limited time with the kids not pimping them out. Maybe she got skooled by PMK she enlisted in big pimping 101...[emoji14] [emoji14] [emoji14]


There's a video on the site where those pics came from and you can see that the photogs were pretty close... they look they were just across the street, one of the photographers gets bumped and comes into frame at one point... they must have been in viewing distance of them. 

Of course these kind of videos always look a bit staged even if that might not have been the case.






sdkitty said:


> OK, you're being reasonable and I'm being snarky I guess


Or I lack a sense of humor


----------



## mkr

Brad usually taught the kids how to do things.  I don't think Angie can ski and that explains all the instructors.  I'm gonna give her a pass because she did take the kids somewhere fun, outdoors, family oriented.  This looks a little staged but hey they kids are at least catching up on Vitamin D!.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Seeing her do a physical activity is blowing my mind.


----------



## Emma6

Dosent she do a lot of her own stunts in the movies?


----------



## Grace123

Looks totally staged. 

This is interesting: 
	

		
			
		

		
	


https://twitter.com/f4jofficial?lang=en


----------



## YSoLovely

Fathers 4 Justice can kick rocks!


----------



## Grace123

YSoLovely said:


> Fathers 4 Justice can kick rocks!



Why?


----------



## Swanky

Definitely staged pics lol


----------



## Singra

^ Soooooo staged it's laughable.


That poster is so lame.

Didn't they (or a similar group) inject their opinion/agenda into Kate Winslet's divorce? As I recall Winslet's ex Sam Mendes had to tell them to bugger off.


----------



## mkr

Did anyone see pictures of Angie actually skiing?  I only see tons of her standing there with skis on.    If she could really ski she would be helping her kids do it.  She looks like she's going to fall soon.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> Did anyone see pictures of Angie actually skiing?  I only see tons of her standing there with skis on.    If she could really ski she would be helping her kids do it.  She looks like she's going to fall soon.


She's actually skiing on a small incline, like at the bottom of a hill near a lodge area. Gotta be close for those pap shots!


----------



## Deco

I will say Crested Butte is a less common destination for a celeb.  They usually go for Aspen (most obvi), or Vail/Beaver Creek, or Telluride.


----------



## rockhollow

Just looks to staged for me.
I'm another, who just don't trust Angie anymore.
This just smells of a photo op to show her having a fun time with the children.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I will say Crested Butte is a less common destination for a celeb.  They usually go for Aspen (most obvi), or Vail/Beaver Creek, or Telluride.


The celebs in Aspen might snub her.  I don't think she wants to see anyone but wants to be seen.


----------



## Deco

mkr said:


> The celebs in Aspen might snub her.  I don't think she wants to see anyone but wants to be seen.


I was curious about that.  have celebs come down on Brad's side?  have they always kind of snubbed her?  For sure she has no celeb competition in Crested Butte.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...the-reason-for-the-pitt-jolie-divorce/500789/

*The Tabloids Know Who to Blame for the Jolie-Pitt Divorce*
Of course they do.






The couple, in happier times Mario Anzuoni / Reuters

Divorce happens, and when it does the separation is almost always the result of some complicated combination of factors that are confusing to everyone involved—including the couple in question.
Except, apparently, in the case of the upcoming divorce between Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, who have been married for two years, but together for over a decade. Jolie, who filed the papers, may have cited that classically complicated cause, “irreconcilable differences”; the tabloids that have covered the union’s demise, however, don’t believe her. Instead, they are suggesting, there is one clear reason for the separation: the “Ang” in “Brangelina.”

The marriage failed? Blame the lady.

Here are some of the reasons the gossip rags have thus far cited for the separation:

Angelina drinks wine every night.

Angelina barely eats.

Angelina smokes constantly.

Angelina has had “many health scares,” leaving Brad “terrified.”

Angelina lost weight.

Angelina gained weight.

Angelina is too preoccupied with her humanitarian work to concentrate on her marriage.

Angelina isn’t attracted to Brad anymore.

Angelina is “feeling bad for thieving Brad Pitt from Jennifer Aniston” in the past.

Angelina is “intensely” jealous of Brad’s co-stars.

Angelina is suicidal.

Angelina is suicidal because she is intensely jealous of Brad’s co-stars.

Oh, but it’s not just Angelina who is at fault for the divorce, per the gossip sites. Pitt’s recent co-stars—women external to the marriage—have apparently had their role to play, as well.

Here are some of the other reasons thus far cited for the Pitt-Jolie divorce:

Marion Cotillard is a seductress.

Lizzy Caplan is a seductress.

Gwyneth Paltrow is a seductress.

Gwyneth Paltrow is a (dream-based!) seductress.

Largely absent from these blithe “explanations,” however, is the other half of the Jolie-Pitt marriage. _TMZ_’s summary did mention Pitt in its explanation—specifically, it cited “the way Brad was parenting the children”—but settled the blame for the union’s failure, ultimately, on the fact that Jolie “was extremely upset with his methods.” (The site also mentioned small offenses—Brad’s “consumption of weed and possibly alcohol”—that would not, short of everything else, seem to warrant Jolie’s marriage-ending anger.)

Here is one of the most regressive notions about marriage—that it is ultimately a woman’s responsibility to maintain it, whatever the cost.
Jolie, on the other hand, is—in all her manifestations—extremely present in the explanations for the marriage’s demise. Here she is, jealous. Here she is, unstable. Here she is, unhealthy. Here she is, over-devoted to humanitarian causes. Here she is, basically, being not much of a wife for poor Brad. And here, too, is one of the most regressive notions about marriage—that it is ultimately a woman’s responsibility to maintain it, whatever the context or cost—on display in 2016. Here is the Angel(ina) in the House, having failed in her duties.

And here, finally, is Brad—who may have had an affair, who may have been a bad parent, who may smoke a joint every now and then, who knows—cast by the tabloids as the hapless helpmeet. Brad, just being a dude, and just doing what dudes do. Brad, whose only crime is loving his wife too much. Brad, who is “just exhausted from spending so much energy trying to get [Angelina] to take better care of herself.” Because, after all, “it’s been hard to watch the woman he loves waste away.”


Share
Tweet
Comments


----------



## pixiejenna

Singra said:


> There's a video on the site where those pics came from and you can see that the photogs were pretty close... they look they were just across the street, one of the photographers gets bumped and comes into frame at one point... they must have been in viewing distance of them.
> 
> Of course these kind of videos always look a bit staged even if that might not have been the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or I lack a sense of humor


Agree to disagree. Angie is very conscious of paps she is very seldom seen out and about a la the K's. When she is seen out in public I'd say 9 out of 10 times she always has the kids with her. Kind of like when she adopted Pax all of a sudden she's out and about with him 24/7. Prior to the adoption the only time you saw her out and about was when she was promoting her work. She really enjoys playing the doting mother roll. Even if the part of CO she visited isn't the most popular for celebs she still had her pics taken. She's letting them know where she's at just like the K's do.


mkr said:


> Did anyone see pictures of Angie actually skiing?  I only see tons of her standing there with skis on.    If she could really ski she would be helping her kids do it.  She looks like she's going to fall soon.


I don't know if she can really ski. It just looks like they are taking a introduction lesson. Which is needed because I'm sure the kids probably don't know how to ski. They may have never even left the bunny hill if the kids didn't feel comfortable going down bigger hills at faster speeds. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Singra

Babydoll Chanel said:


> http://www.theatlantic.com/entertai...the-reason-for-the-pitt-jolie-divorce/500789/
> 
> *The Tabloids Know Who to Blame for the Jolie-Pitt Divorce*
> Of course they do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The couple, in happier times Mario Anzuoni / Reuters
> 
> Divorce happens, and when it does the separation is almost always the result of some complicated combination of factors that are confusing to everyone involved—including the couple in question.
> Except, apparently, in the case of the upcoming divorce between Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, who have been married for two years, but together for over a decade. Jolie, who filed the papers, may have cited that classically complicated cause, “irreconcilable differences”; the tabloids that have covered the union’s demise, however, don’t believe her. Instead, they are suggesting, there is one clear reason for the separation: the “Ang” in “Brangelina.”
> 
> The marriage failed? Blame the lady.
> 
> Here are some of the reasons the gossip rags have thus far cited for the separation:
> 
> Angelina drinks wine every night.
> 
> Angelina barely eats.
> 
> Angelina smokes constantly.
> 
> Angelina has had “many health scares,” leaving Brad “terrified.”
> 
> Angelina lost weight.
> 
> Angelina gained weight.
> 
> Angelina is too preoccupied with her humanitarian work to concentrate on her marriage.
> 
> Angelina isn’t attracted to Brad anymore.
> 
> Angelina is “feeling bad for thieving Brad Pitt from Jennifer Aniston” in the past.
> 
> Angelina is “intensely” jealous of Brad’s co-stars.
> 
> Angelina is suicidal.
> 
> Angelina is suicidal because she is intensely jealous of Brad’s co-stars.
> 
> Oh, but it’s not just Angelina who is at fault for the divorce, per the gossip sites. Pitt’s recent co-stars—women external to the marriage—have apparently had their role to play, as well.
> 
> Here are some of the other reasons thus far cited for the Pitt-Jolie divorce:
> 
> Marion Cotillard is a seductress.
> 
> Lizzy Caplan is a seductress.
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow is a seductress.
> 
> Gwyneth Paltrow is a (dream-based!) seductress.
> 
> Largely absent from these blithe “explanations,” however, is the other half of the Jolie-Pitt marriage. _TMZ_’s summary did mention Pitt in its explanation—specifically, it cited “the way Brad was parenting the children”—but settled the blame for the union’s failure, ultimately, on the fact that Jolie “was extremely upset with his methods.” (The site also mentioned small offenses—Brad’s “consumption of weed and possibly alcohol”—that would not, short of everything else, seem to warrant Jolie’s marriage-ending anger.)
> 
> Here is one of the most regressive notions about marriage—that it is ultimately a woman’s responsibility to maintain it, whatever the cost.
> Jolie, on the other hand, is—in all her manifestations—extremely present in the explanations for the marriage’s demise. Here she is, jealous. Here she is, unstable. Here she is, unhealthy. Here she is, over-devoted to humanitarian causes. Here she is, basically, being not much of a wife for poor Brad. And here, too, is one of the most regressive notions about marriage—that it is ultimately a woman’s responsibility to maintain it, whatever the context or cost—on display in 2016. Here is the Angel(ina) in the House, having failed in her duties.
> 
> And here, finally, is Brad—who may have had an affair, who may have been a bad parent, who may smoke a joint every now and then, who knows—cast by the tabloids as the hapless helpmeet. Brad, just being a dude, and just doing what dudes do. Brad, whose only crime is loving his wife too much. Brad, who is “just exhausted from spending so much energy trying to get [Angelina] to take better care of herself.” Because, after all, “it’s been hard to watch the woman he loves waste away.”
> 
> 
> Share
> Tweet
> Comments


I don't disagree with all of the theory but I think the primary reason they made Jolie the bad guy is because that's the news that sells best... not primarily because she's female but because she doesn't have a widely liked, warm persona in the way that others do. If she's popular with people she tends to be respected more than she's loved. 

There's a gender aspect to that I suppose... but there's also a base personality aspect to it. If it had been a different woman a different narrative would have sold better.


----------



## Singra

pixiejenna said:


> Agree to disagree. Angie is very conscious of paps she is very seldom seen out and about a la the K's. When she is seen out in public I'd say 9 out of 10 times she always has the kids with her. Kind of like when she adopted Pax all of a sudden she's out and about with him 24/7. Prior to the adoption the only time you saw her out and about was when she was promoting her work. She really enjoys playing the doting mother roll. Even if the part of CO she visited isn't the most popular for celebs she still had her pics taken. She's letting them know where she's at just like the K's do.


What's there to disagree about? I thought the photos were staged I just expressed doubt on using the pap tape as primary evidence for a staged scenario.


----------



## zen1965

Who cares if she knows how to ski or not. She still might want her kids to experience skiing.
Vivienne is a beautiful child.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> I don't disagree with all of the theory but I think the primary reason they made Jolie the bad guy is because that's the news that sells best... not primarily because she's female but because she doesn't have a widely liked, warm persona in the way that others do. If she's popular with people she tends to be respected more than she's loved.
> 
> There's a gender aspect to that I suppose... but there's also a base personality aspect to it. If it had been a different woman a different narrative would have sold better.



As evidenced in this very thread. Folks seem to jump to conclusions and make up their minds based on Angie's largely exaggerated wild past. In the case of Brad and Jen, Jen won public sympathy based on her public image. Public image plays a huge role it seems, regardless of actual actions and statements.  Women are always played to as the Virgin - Whore concept, since time immemorial. You can one of the two extremes, and one is loved while the other is hated.


----------



## Grace123

Babydoll Chanel said:


> As evidenced in this very thread. Folks seem to jump to conclusions and make up their minds based on Angie's largely exaggerated wild past. In the case of Brad and Jen, Jen won public sympathy based on her public image. Public image plays a huge role it seems, regardless of actual actions and statements.  Women are always played to as the Virgin - Whore concept, since time immemorial. You can one of the two extremes, and one is loved while the other is hated.



And in both cases, Brad is the one who is basically unscathed by public opinion.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grace123 said:


> And in both cases, Brad is the one who is basically unscathed by public opinion.



Exactly! Perfect example of the misogynistic undercurrents in popular culture and society as a whole.


----------



## mkr

Grace123 said:


> And in both cases, Brad is the one who is basically unscathed by public opinion.


I'm not buying it.  Brad took a pretty hard hit when he left Jen for Angie.  As for the virgin/whore concept, I would call it the victim/perpetrator concept.  Jen got cheated on - she's a victim.  Angie has a history of stealing other peoples' men, no surprise that she would be the perpetrator again.

I don't think Jen is a virgin and I don't think Angie is a whore.


----------



## Grace123

The reason I say what I did was everything I read about the Jen/Brad split and the AJ/Brad hook up was "Jen wouldn't give him babies, Jen was boring, etc, etc, and Angie was a sex-crazed, man-stealing whore, etc. Brad was just a poor, helpless MAN who was pushed out by one and wiled by another. He made some pretty nasty comments about Jen during the years following and now he's the poor Dad again. Everyone is so sad for him! I'm not saying AJ isn't a whack job, I think she definitely is, but he's not innocent in any of this.


----------



## Singra

Babydoll Chanel said:


> As evidenced in this very thread. Folks seem to jump to conclusions and make up their minds based on Angie's largely exaggerated wild past. In the case of Brad and Jen, Jen won public sympathy based on her public image. Public image plays a huge role it seems, regardless of actual actions and statements.  Women are always played to as the Virgin - Whore concept, since time immemorial. You can one of the two extremes, and one is loved while the other is hated.


Like I said I don't disagree entirely but not every situation or person fits that theory perfectly. There are threads that weave in and out of the situation but it's equally reductive to squeeze people into a set argument. We all pick and choose the facts that best suit our argument but there will always be loose threads.

I still feel that people would would have negative feelings towards Jolie regardless of the points made in the argument. I find Jolie to be someone who's fairly cool and introverted (maybe this isn't the right description but her behaviour is more inward than outward) in public, I'm sure she's lovely in a one to one situation but that type of personality frequently doesn't fare well with the mass public. And Pitt... I've said this many times before but man that guy could get away with murder... people just like him but he also has a gregarious, warmer personality and he's able to display an awareness (to a limited degree) of his privilege. Boy he knows how to project a certain humbleness even if it may not be true. If you're male and you're perceived as a "good guy" you're f**king set but being male doesn't automatically gain you that status... just look at Ben Affleck, people hate him, he's continually circling back into the dog box and he has everything that according to the argument should let him get away with murder.

Gendered stereotypes is one of the factors that goes into creating a public image but there are many layers to that onion. There's the individual's personality, the way they look, their belief system, their background, their personal history, for actors it's also the films and roles they choose... a public image is a performance... in a sense we all have public images it's just that Pitt and Jolie are on a much larger stage.


----------



## Singra

Grace123 said:


> The reason I say what I did was everything I read about the Jen/Brad split and the AJ/Brad hook up was "Jen wouldn't give him babies, Jen was boring, etc, etc, and Angie was a sex-crazed, man-stealing whore, etc. Brad was just a poor, helpless MAN who was pushed out by one and wiled by another. He made some pretty nasty comments about Jen during the years following and now he's the poor Dad again. Everyone is so sad for him! *I'm not saying AJ isn't a whack job, I think she definitely is, but he's not innocent in any of this.*


Absolutely. The gossip stories are a cartoonish representation of what probably went on and the internet is never a good place to explore nuance.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> They arrived in Colorado this week for a fun-filled holiday on the ski slopes.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie took some time to explore the winter resort itself on Sunday as she took her eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, and daughter Shiloh, 10, for an ice-cream in Crested Butte.
> 
> The actress, 41, and her sweet brood looked picture perfect as they hit the frosty streets to indulge in a tasty treat following an afternoon in the snow.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...liday-without-ex-Brad-Pitt.html#ixzz4UepGCe4z


all I can think of is why would you eat ice cream when it´s freezing? 
If i would crave ice cream i would eat it indoors. and you can tell the girl on her hand is freezing


----------



## millivanilli

Sasha2012 said:


> She suffered a painful split from her husband Brad Pitt after over a decade as a couple.
> 
> So Angelina Jolie was naturally keen to distance herself from the woes of 2016 as she indulged in a family ski trip to a luxury $4million home in Crested Butte, Colorado with her extensive family on New Year's Day - when she hit the slopes with her kids.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress, who announced her divorce plans in September, was wrapped up against the blistering chill as she proved herself to be every inch the snow bunny while joined by three of her six children - who include Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and twins Knox and Vivienne, eight.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...taway-wake-Brad-Pitt-split.html#ixzz4UfBMyMzZ



starting skiing at that age is really... well. I wouldn't do.


----------



## zen1965

My son is 8 and he is more than willing to eat ice cream at any temperature and any location. Whether I indulge him is another question. However, that's up to the parents.


----------



## Hobbsy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> As evidenced in this very thread. Folks seem to jump to conclusions and make up their minds based on Angie's largely exaggerated wild past. In the case of Brad and Jen, Jen won public sympathy based on her public image. Public image plays a huge role it seems, regardless of actual actions and statements.  Women are always played to as the Virgin - Whore concept, since time immemorial. You can one of the two extremes, and one is loved while the other is hated.


Her exaggerated past is not so exaggerated when she herself is the one to tell it!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I love eating ice cream. No matter the time of year.

I like Ang. But I am disappointed in these stunts.


----------



## Deco

Grace123 said:


> The reason I say what I did was everything I read about the Jen/Brad split and the AJ/Brad hook up was "Jen wouldn't give him babies, Jen was boring, etc, etc, and Angie was a sex-crazed, man-stealing whore, etc. Brad was just a poor, helpless MAN who was pushed out by one and wiled by another. He made some pretty nasty comments about Jen during the years following and now he's the poor Dad again. Everyone is so sad for him! I'm not saying AJ isn't a whack job, I think she definitely is, but he's not innocent in any of this.


I don't think he is now or ever was innocent in any of this, and consider him prime perpetrator of the disgraceful way he handled his split from Jen straight into the arms of Angie while Jen's spit was still fresh in his mouth.  But I do consider him the innocent dad and there's been no evidence to the contrary other than angry Angie's allegations that he's abusive to them.


----------



## sdkitty

from the Daily Beast
this is getting really nasty.  I think it's possible to smoke dope and still be a fit dad but she's trying to control him and make him look bad.  


*THE PITS*
*Angelina Jolie: Brad Pitt Is ‘Terrified’ That the Truth Will Come Out*
Hollywood's nastiest divorce battle plumbs new depths, as Angelina Jolie reheats abuse allegations and accuses Brad Pitt of obscuring ‘the truth.’



*TOM SYKES*
*01.04.17 2:04 AM ET*


The vicious divorce battle between Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt just gets nastier.

Now, Angelina has accused Brad of being “terrified” that “the truth” will come out, and doing everything he can to obscure it, according to TMZ.

Jolie has also reheated discredited allegations of abuse against Pitt, depite the fact he was cleared of the charges by investigators.


Angelina’s team has accused Brad, in numerous leaks and briefings, of being a bad dad, with anger, weed, and alcohol issues.

In her latest filing, Angelina appears to be threatening to put meat on those bones; she alleges that Brad has gone on the attack because he’s “terrified that the public will learn the truth,” and is trying to “deflect from [his] own role in the media storm which has engulfed the parties’ children.”

Angelina’s latest legal salvo comes after he filed papers late last year accusing her of exposing their children’s lives to public scrutiny, after she filed unsealed documents trying to prevent him from altering their custody arrangement.

Pitt accused Jolie of violating their six children’s privacy, saying she and her legal team released confidential information about their children in a document known as the “October Stipulation,” which sought to lay down visitation rights for Pitt.

Pitt argues that Jolie filed the stipulation despite the fact that Jolie’s lawyers knew that by doing so, various details of the children’s health records, including the names of their therapists, would become public.

Still with us? Good.



In her new response, as reported by entertainment site TMZ on Wednesday, Angelina says that while she agrees with Brad, and the documents in the divorce and custody case should be sealed, she argues that if the kids have been damaged, it’s his fault.

Angelina says in the papers, “There is little doubt that [Brad] would prefer to keep the entire case private, particularly given the detailed investigations by the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the Dept. of Children and Family Services into allegation of abuse.”

Meanwhile, it has also been reported that Jolie is requiring Pitt to be tested for drugs and alcohol four times a month during their messy custody battle over their kids, 8-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox, Shiloh, 10, Zahara, 11, Pax, 13, and Maddox, 15, following their split in September.

Pitt was cleared of child-abuse allegations relating to a disturbance on the family’s private jet, which reportedly occurred days before Angelina Jolie filed for divorce. The Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services found no evidence of physical abuse by the actor in the September incident. Interviews with family members, including the Jolie-Pitt children, did not corroborate the allegations, according to NBC News.


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> I don't think he is now or ever was innocent in any of this, and consider him prime perpetrator of the disgraceful way he handled his split from Jen straight into the arms of Angie while Jen's spit was still fresh in his mouth.  But I do consider him the innocent dad and there's been no evidence to the contrary other than angry Angie's allegations that he's abusive to them.


I agree. Brad was a total douchebag with the Jen split.  But per Angie herself Brad was a wonderful Dad, she bragged about it.  Now she wants a different life and Brad is somehow pure evil.  I don't think even Brad's worst enemies would believe what Angie is saying.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has not been an easy few months for the Pitt-Jolie clan but a fun few days on the slopes seems to have brought some respite.

Angelina Jolie and her children were seen looking content and refreshed as they jetted out of Colorado after a family vacation on Tuesday.

The 41-year-old was seen boarding a private jet out of Crested Butte with Shiloh leading the way.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...iloh-snowy-family-vacation.html#ixzz4Ur76f5gy


----------



## peppermintpatty

Brad is far from innocent as far as being a faithful husband. He was a POS to Jennifer. He wanted Angie, he got Angie. It took her over a decade to really go cray cray, but he knew her history. And went ahead and had 6 kids with her any way! For whatever reason, Angie's out for blood. This time it's not the kind she wants to wear around her neck! Man whatever Brad did, or whatever the reason Angie wants him out of her way- it must really be something.
On the other hand, even though Brad a jerk in the Jen situation- I felt he seemed as much as one can tell from the outside looking in, a hands on and loving dad. IDK why when he has been cleared of everything by everyone he isn't seeing his kids??? Just mho but I feel it is not good for any child to go from having a relationship with their parent to say one hour a week. Come on. Brad can't have his kids at his parents house? I feel so bad for those kids. It will be a miracle if they come out of this mess without some scars.
I never liked Angie, even before Brad. But a woman that will do this not to her ex, but to her kids is a selfish woman. There is no way, zero chance she is putting her kids first. You would think after what happened to her she would know better...


----------



## mkr

How many different angles can you give to one story?  She's still going with that abuse story.


----------



## pixiejenna

Let's be real with Angie as their mom they had no shot of being "normal". 

As much as I am not a Angie fan, the fact that Brad has been cleared by both FBI and CPS and he still dosen't have access to his kids sounds fishy. There's more going on than what we know about.

 I think that Jen is probably somewhere warm and sunny drinking to the fact that this isn't her lol. Karma Angie karma. Brad was a dbag to Jen if you were anywhere near as intelligent as you like to claim to be you should have seen this coming a mile away. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## peppermintpatty

I thought Brad wasn't seeing the kids because he signed the agreement that he would do the therapy with Angie and the kids, and that the therapist would supervise Brad's visitation with the kids. The therapist would  decide when Brad could have the kids on his own. Maybe I misunderstood.
I still can't believe that Brad's folks can't watch Brad parent his kids. What does he get, like an hour or 2 a week. It's very strange! I thought he had his lawyers put something together requesting more time and I thought that was still minimal. You would think he was a child abuser and yet he has been cleared of that. Wonder why he signed that damn agreement in the first place???
All I can say is when you let the government in on how often you see your kids, if you see them, if you need to be watched- you just set your self up for one long and brutal nightmare. Angie is a complete psycho to have done this to herself, Brad, and the kids. Make no mistake about it when the let CPS or DSS or whatever they call it in California, they lost plenty of rights. I have a feeling that Brad's feeling the heat right now, but I won't be surprised in Angie doesn't feel it soon too!!!!
Very few judges go for this I want full physical custody and then add CPS to the mix, she hasn't gotten off scott free for good quite yet! I guess time will tell...


----------



## Alexenjie

There was supposed to be a hearing on 1/17/17 regarding Brad's original request to have the documents regarding the kids and the divorce sealed from the public. I don't know if they would still have that hearing since Angie agreed to his request. Even if they have the hearing I would assume it would not be public. I'm hoping Brad gets back a much bigger and more normal part in the kid's lives though it's obvious Angie will do battle to the death before she will give in to that. I've really grown to dislike her completely.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Brad Pitt's fury over leaked court records as friends accuse Angelina of 'hurting family' by playing bitter split out in public *

A friend of Brad Pitt has revealed his sadness that the star's divorce with Angelina Jolie will unfold in the public eye after sealed court documents were leaked.

The leaked documents illustrate the intensity of the custody battle between the two.

The Pitt source told DailyMail.com that how the split has unfolded 'only hurts the entire family'.

'It’s sad that that it took four months to agree to seal the records involving the case but only one day to start playing things out in public again,' they said.

'Brad has been cleared by both the FBI and Child Services and it’s unfortunate that they continue to behave in a way that only hurts the entire family,' they added.

The documents show Jolie accusing her estranged husband of 'publicly impugning' her character in new court documents that claim Pitt is 'terrified the public will learn the truth'.

The allegations came as Jolie approved of Pitt's request that their children's records be legally sealed.

Pitt, 53, and his legal team asked a Los Angeles Superior Court judge to seal all records relating to their six children, claiming their accessibility is a violation of privacy, on Wednesday.

Jolie, 41, agreed with his motives but accused Pitt of using court filings to deflect from his 'own role in the media storm that has engulfed' their children .

There is no question that this case has been of extraordinary interest to the public since its inception,' read the papers, filed by Jolie's attorney Laura Wasser.

'And there is little doubt that (Pitt) would prefer to keep the entire case private, particularly given the detailed investigation by the Federal Bureau of Investigation and the Department of Children and Family Services into allegations of abuse.'

Wasser then goes on to claim that Jolie has not addressed 'each and every false allegation made by (Pitt)' in an effort to protect their children 'from additional tabloid fodder'.

'Her conduct in this case has been grossly mischaracterized by (Pitt)', the statement continues.

'Likely terrified that the public will learn the truth, (Pitt) is now casting blame at (Jolie) for the consequences of his own actions.'

Jolie's legal team then accuses Pitt of superfluous court filings that 'could have been avoided' and protected his children's privacy, but are instead a 'desperate effort to obscure the truth which threatens his reputation'.

The papers also claim that Pitt has refused to follow the couple's agreement that he will currently only have weekly therapeutic visits with his children.

Since October 2016, therapists have been present during each of Pitt's visits with his children Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 11, Shiloh, 10, and eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...laying-bitter-split-public.html#ixzz4V7rykKlk


----------



## White Orchid

peppermintpatty said:


> Brad is far from innocent as far as being a faithful husband. He was a POS to Jennifer. He wanted Angie, he got Angie. It took her over a decade to really go cray cray, but he knew her history. And went ahead and had 6 kids with her any way! For whatever reason, Angie's out for blood. This time it's not the kind she wants to wear around her neck! Man whatever Brad did, or whatever the reason Angie wants him out of her way- it must really be something.
> On the other hand, even though Brad a jerk in the Jen situation- I felt he seemed as much as one can tell from the outside looking in, a hands on and loving dad. IDK why when he has been cleared of everything by everyone he isn't seeing his kids??? Just mho but I feel it is not good for any child to go from having a relationship with their parent to say one hour a week. Come on. Brad can't have his kids at his parents house? I feel so bad for those kids. It will be a miracle if they come out of this mess without some scars.
> I never liked Angie, even before Brad. But a woman that will do this not to her ex, but to her kids is a selfish woman. There is no way, zero chance she is putting her kids first. You would think after what happened to her she would know better...


Er, he didn't have 6 kids with her, did he?


----------



## twin-fun

White Orchid said:


> Er, he didn't have 6 kids with her, did he?


Did he not adopt the non biological children? I thought he did some time ago.


----------



## White Orchid

twin-fun said:


> Did he not adopt the non biological children? I thought he did some time ago.


No idea tbh.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't believe how bad this has gotten.


----------



## Emma6

Yeah brad adopted and has the 3 biological with angie


----------



## keodi

Wow, this is really bad, I can't believe She took things this far..


----------



## cdtracing

WOW!!!! This has turned into a full blown $hit Tsunami!!!!  While Brad is no angel by any stretch of the imagination, I get the feeling AJ protests too much & all this is a deflection from her own behavior in this.  She's off the chain & on a mission to destroy Pitt.  She's on a blood vendetta.


----------



## nycmom

anyone watching the golden globes? pitt got an extremely enthusiastic welcome (long and loud applause)...it would seem he is the more popular of the two amongst their professional peers.


----------



## V0N1B2

My opinion only: I don't think he "did" anything.
I think this divorce is about the parenting or rather the difference in parenting of their children. Specifically one of them.
JMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt has looked tired and drawn in recent months while in the throes of a nightmare divorce from Angelina Jolie.

But the 53-year-old appears to be getting his groove back.

The actor looked incredibly handsome as he made a surprise appearance at the Golden Globes on Sunday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...llywood-pals-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz4VEj31392


----------



## sdkitty

nycmom said:


> anyone watching the golden globes? pitt got an extremely enthusiastic welcome (long and loud applause)...it would seem he is the more popular of the two amongst their professional peers.


yes, I think his peers were showing their support.  and he looked great.  hope Angie was watching


----------



## Singra

That's because he's saying... don't worry peeps, I'm still with you... Hollywood is self congratulatory before anything else. 


He's always been more productive in Hollywood than her and is more well respected for the risks he's taken. I often listen to various podcast interviews with actors/actresses, writers, producers, cinematographers, directors etc. and I've often heard people refer with admiration to Pitt, they consider him a character actor in a leading man's body and admire a lot of the movies he's chosen to star in and produce. Those movies might not be to the general public's taste (like Jesse James, Killing Them Softly, Pippa Lee) but in Los Angeles and a certain set in the film community it's catnip. I can't recall anyone referring to Jolie's career (acting or directing/writing)... it probably happens but I haven't heard it... when they do speak about her they speak about the movie star Jolie. None of her movies that she's written or directed have made an impact in the "proper", artistically concerned circles.

On the movie star power scale... in terms of how many butts he can put in seats... he's on the low end, I think his monetary value has often been tethered to his celebrity/tabloid/magazine cover value but through his producing he's made more of a contribution to the history of film than Jolie. When it comes to award fodder he's got Tree of Life, 12 Years a slave, Moonlight, Moneyball, Selma, The Big Short to his name.

I think Jolie has been more successful in pulling in the crowds to certain big blockbuster pics but her directing/writing career has been middling and the last serious award contender movie I can recall her doing was a Might Heart... which ironically was produced by Pitt's company. I guess you could also count the WW2 movie she directed but it vastly underperformed against what the studio was hoping for.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> That's because he's saying... don't worry peeps, I'm still with you... Hollywood is self congratulatory before anything else.
> 
> He's always been more productive in Hollywood than her and is more well respected for the risks he's taken. I often listen to various podcast interviews with actors/actresses, writers, producers, cinematographers, directors etc. and I've often heard people refer with admiration to Pitt, they consider him a character actor in a leading man's body and admire a lot of the movies he's chosen to star in and produce. Those movies might not be to the general public's taste (like Jesse James, Killing Them Softly, Pippa Lee) but in Los Angeles and a certain set in the film community it's catnip. I can't recall anyone referring to Jolie's career (acting or directing/writing)... it probably happens but I haven't heard it... when they do speak about her they speak about the movie star Jolie. None of her movies that she's written or directed have made an impact in the "proper", artistically concerned circles.
> 
> On the movie star power scale... in terms of how many butts he can put in seats... he's on the low end, I think his monetary value has often been tethered to his celebrity/tabloid/magazine cover value but through his producing he's made more of a contribution to the history of film than Jolie. When it comes to award fodder he's got Tree of Life, 12 Years a slave, Moonlight, Moneyball, Selma, The Big Short to his name.
> 
> I think Jolie has been more successful in pulling in the crowds to certain big blockbuster pics but her directing/writing career has been middling and the last serious award contender movie I can recall her doing was a Might Heart... which ironically was produced by Pitt's company. I guess you could also count the WW2 movie she directed but it vastly underperformed against what the studio was hoping for.



Brad's company with Brad Grey - Plan B - has continuous output - all varied - all with reasonable returns, but they're good quality films. Look at this list

Troy (2004)
Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (2005)
The Departed (2006)
Running with Scissors (2006)
Year of the Dog (2007)
A Mighty Heart (2007)
The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford (2007)
Pretty/Handsome (TV) (2008)
The Private Lives of Pippa Lee (2009)
The Time Traveler's Wife (2009)
Kick-Ass (2010)
Eat, Pray, Love (2010)
The Tree of Life (2011)
Moneyball (2011)
Killing Them Softly (2012)
World War Z (2013)
Kick-Ass 2 (2013)
12 Years a Slave (2013)
Resurrection (TV) (2014-2015)
Deadbeat (TV) (2014-2016)
Nightingale (TV) (2014)
The Normal Heart (TV) (2014)
Selma (2014)
True Story (2015)
The Big Short (2015)
Moonlight (2016)
The Lost City of Z (2016)
Voyage of Time (2016)
The OA (TV) (2016)
And no fewer than _*five*_ this year:

War Machine (2017)
Feud (TV) (2017)
Okja (2017)
Brad's Status (2017)
World War Z 2 (2017)
Angelina's output has been much less and of very mixed quality

Hollywood _always_ puts business and network first. I'm not surprised by the reception he received plus Angie, rightly or wrongly has a rep as being difficult.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

^^ didn't Angie direct Unbroken and Land of Blood and Honey, (I think that was the title), I think the former did much better and was critically acclaimed. Jolie's forte has been action, and some drama. Tomb Raider, A Mighty Heart, Gia, Girl Interrupted, Salt etc all did well and they belonged to those genres. Maleficent also did well I think,and that was a departure from her usual roles. I'm not sure if I liked it as much though, lol.


----------



## Singra

^ Land of Blood and Honey got some congratulatory good effort for a first time press but sank from view pretty quickly. I think the general view is that she's a competent director who still has a very long way to go.

Unbroken was considered well shot (Roger Deakins has saved many a director and is considered one of the best in the business) and competently directed but is failed the studio's expectations and they put some effort into trying to make it an award's contender (she did a lot of the pre-award promotions to no effect). The production company has said she was easy to work with and would work with her again. According to what I've read although she's easy to work with and brings things on budget but doesn't imprint an interesting enough voice onto the film.




FreeSpirit71 said:


> *Brad's company with Brad Grey - Plan B - has continuous output* - all varied - all with reasonable returns, but they're good quality films. Look at this list


The output of films is impressive, his company is most definitely not a vanity project... well not vanity i.... but it must get pretty time consuming. Because there was so much written about the drama behind World War Z you got a glimpse of how he was involved... which was kind of fascinating.



Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^^ didn't Angie direct Unbroken and Land of Blood and Honey, (I think that was the title), I think the former did much better and was critically acclaimed. Jolie's forte has been action, and some drama. Tomb Raider, A Mighty Heart, Gia, Girl Interrupted, Salt etc all did well and they belonged to those genres. *Maleficent also did well I think,and that was a departure from her usual roles. *I'm not sure if I liked it as much though, lol.


As I recall Maleficent did very well especially against what it was projected to make... I think it's the only non super hero movie to have crossed over R600 million mark or something. I wasn't crazy about the movie but that record is impressive. I think it was Disney produced and clearly they know something that others don't because they are the only ones making a killing each year. .


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> ^^ didn't Angie direct Unbroken and Land of Blood and Honey, (I think that was the title), I think the former did much better and was critically acclaimed. Jolie's forte has been action, and some drama. Tomb Raider, A Mighty Heart, Gia, Girl Interrupted, Salt etc all did well and they belonged to those genres. Maleficent also did well I think,and that was a departure from her usual roles. I'm not sure if I liked it as much though, lol.



Yes, *but* if you read what I wrote it was in comparison to Brad and _his_ output.

Angelina was great in _Gia_ - I loved her in that - but her films and perfomances that garner positive attention are less and have more years between them.

She's also been in some unmitigated disasters, Alexander, Original Sin, The Tourist.

I don't feel her heart is really in film anymore unless it has something to do with her personal work.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Yes, *but* if you read what I wrote it was in comparison to Brad and _his_ output.
> 
> Angelina was great in _Gia_ - I loved her in that - but her films and perfomances that garner positive attention are less and have more years between them.
> 
> She's also been in some unmitigated disasters, Alexander, Original Sin, The Tourist.
> 
> I don't feel her heart is really in film anymore unless it has something to do with her personal work.



I agree with all you said, read it and was just adding my musings


----------



## rohn

V0N1B2 said:


> My opinion only: I don't think he "did" anything.
> I think this divorce is about the parenting or rather the difference in parenting of their children. Specifically one of them.
> JMO.


who knows who made a mistake.


----------



## Freckles1

Brad got a big dollop of love last night from the attendees of the Golden Globes. At least I thought he did.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> yes, I think his peers were showing their support.  and he looked great.  hope Angie was watching


I am sure she was watching....with blood boiling.


----------



## Grace123

The only good thing I can say about him is that he DOES look better, more than he has in ages.


----------



## lallybelle

See, she can't just let it be. Just put out a statement saying that you agree to the sealing because of course you want to protect your kids. WTF @ this BS of BUT he only wants it because he's afraid of what will come out. He was CLEARED by the FBI and Children's services. There were extensive interviews with the kids, etc. If there was something there it would have been pursued. This is the same BS she put out after Brad asked for more time. She started putting info about the therapy and how they were so traumatized, etc. Which led him to ask for the sealing in the damn first place. Wasser stays doing to damn much, when she should be trying to help her client come to a reasonable conclusion to these proceedings.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm really shocked after reading those filings that people are somehow blaming Angelina for this.  SHOCKED.
The fact that a court has ordered visitation supervised in a therapeutic setting not to be modified without consent of the kids and recommendation by a therapist speaks volumes to me about Pitt's current state and risks as a parent.  I have never been an Angelina fan, as I have long suspected she chose the countries for her foreign adoptions under dubious circumstances (fast adoption & low government obstacles = market for selling babies), but the comments in response to the filings in favor of Pitt?  I am floored.


----------



## Imabeachgirl

nycmom said:


> anyone watching the golden globes? pitt got an extremely enthusiastic welcome (long and loud applause)...it would seem he is the more popular of the two amongst their professional peers.



Noticed this myself.


----------



## V0N1B2

lallybelle said:


> See, she can't just let it be. Just put out a statement saying that you agree to the sealing because of course you want to protect your kids. WTF @ this BS of BUT he only wants it because he's afraid of what will come out. He was CLEARED by the FBI and Children's services. There were extensive interviews with the kids, etc. If there was something there it would have been pursued. This is the same BS she put out after Brad asked for more time. She started putting info about the therapy and how they were so traumatized, etc. Which led him to ask for the sealing in the damn first place. Wasser stays doing to damn much, when she should be trying to help her client come to a reasonable conclusion to these proceedings.


I assumed the records of the children's therapists had more to do with their visits to the therapist(s) before the plane incident.  As in years before. I think (my opinion) that all of the children have been in therapy for many years and this is the information neither parent wants leaked.


----------



## Sasha2012

nycmom said:


> anyone watching the golden globes? pitt got an extremely enthusiastic welcome (long and loud applause)...it would seem he is the more popular of the two amongst their professional peers.


Yeah I notice. He looked the best he has in year too.


----------



## berrydiva

I haven't been in this thread in awhile because their divorce situation seemed like a circus and putting the kids in the middle. He does look really good though.


----------



## Lounorada

Sasha2012 said:


> Yeah I notice. *He looked the best he has in year too.*


Yes. He looked _fine_...


----------



## Alexenjie

http://people.com/movies/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-reach-agreement-to-handle-divorce-privately/

The first decent, intelligent decision Angie has made since filing for divorce. I read an article today that said all the bad publicity regarding Brad that Angie was releasing was the exact opposite of how her lawyer, Laura Wasser, normally handles high profile divorces. Angie was making her lawyer look bad. I'm glad that everything will be sealed. I hope the talk about reunifying the family is the truth and not just words to make Angie look less like the monster that she has become.


----------



## LanaA

I can't believe Angelina would do something bad on purpose. Having volunteered throughout my entire life (even when I was a kid because my parents were involved) in an amazing humanitarian organization I know the good work she has done. I feel like there is a lot more to the story....


----------



## bag-mania

LanaA said:


> I can't believe Angelina would do something bad on purpose. Having volunteered throughout my entire life (even when I was a kid because my parents were involved) in an amazing humanitarian organization I know the good work she has done. I feel like there is a lot more to the story....



Trust me, there are plenty of people in the world who are charitable and generous in their public lives but are selfish and controlling in their homes. I'm sure Angelina thinks she's doing the right thing, but given her history it's possible her perspective is distorted.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

I've always thought her holier-than-thou attitude and her 'charity' work was all a big cover-up... I think she comes across as deeply troubled and mean spirited! Obviously, this is just my opinion, and I don't know her personally, but in my opinion she comes across as cold and extremely unlikeable!


----------



## mkr

egally sealed.

Pitt, 53, and his legal team asked a Los Angeles Superior Court judge to seal all records relating to their six children, claiming their accessibility is a violation of privacy, on Wednesday.

Jolie, 41, agreed with his motives but accused Pitt of using court filings to deflect from his 'own role in the me


LanaA said:


> I can't believe Angelina would do something bad on purpose. Having volunteered throughout my entire life (even when I was a kid because my parents were involved) in an amazing humanitarian organization I know the good work she has done. I feel like there is a lot more to the story....


You need to go back to the beginning of the end and read.  She has gone above and beyond in her efforts to squeeze Brad out of her and the childrens' lives.


----------



## minimom

Brad looked better than he has in years.     I'm looking forward to seeing him in some better films than the last couple.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Release Joint Statement on Pending Divorce*

_Angelina Jolie Pitt and Brad Pitt have reached an agreement to handle their divorce in a private forum and will work together to reunify their family, the actors announced in a joint statement Monday.

Their statement released Monday night to The Associated Press said that they will keep future details of their divorce confidential by using a private judge.

"The parties and their counsel have signed agreements to preserve the privacy rights of their children and family by keeping all court documents confidential and engaging a private judge to make any necessary legal decisions and to facilitate the expeditious resolution of any remaining issues," their statement read. "The parents are committed to act as a united front to effectuate recovery and reunification."

The statement is the first joint comment from the actors on their divorce since Jolie Pitt filed to end their marriage in September. At the time, one of her attorneys stated the petition was filed "for the health of the family."

Authorities investigated allegations that Pitt was abusive toward his 15-year-old son on a private flight, but sources familiar with the cases said the actor was cleared of any wrongdoing.

Private judges are often used in high-profile divorce cases, keeping many details of a breakup out of the public eye while a final judgment is negotiated.

Custody of their six children has been the primary issue in the divorce, with Jolie Pitt initially seeking sole physical custody. California law favors joint custody in divorce cases, although final arrangements are often agreed to by parents and formalized in a written agreement.

Pitt and Jolie were married for two years and together for 12 years after becoming close while filming 2005's "Mr. & Mrs. Smith."

Their divorce, and every filing in it, has attracted international attention. Last month, Pitt sought to seal custody records in the case, and a hearing had been scheduled for next week on the issue.
Both actors have kept a relatively low profile since their breakup was announced, although Pitt made an appearance onstage at Sunday's Golden Globes to spirited applause._


Source: Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Release Joint Statement on Pending Divorce | NBC Chicago http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...ement-on-Divorce-410231535.html#ixzz4VNNyiGWT 
Follow us: @nbcchicago on Twitter | nbcchicago on Facebook


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> *Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Release Joint Statement on Pending Divorce*
> 
> _Angelina Jolie Pitt and Brad Pitt have reached an agreement to handle their divorce in a private forum and will work together to reunify their family, the actors announced in a joint statement Monday.
> 
> Their statement released Monday night to The Associated Press said that they will keep future details of their divorce confidential by using a private judge.
> 
> "The parties and their counsel have signed agreements to preserve the privacy rights of their children and family by keeping all court documents confidential and engaging a private judge to make any necessary legal decisions and to facilitate the expeditious resolution of any remaining issues," their statement read. "The parents are committed to act as a united front to effectuate recovery and reunification."
> 
> The statement is the first joint comment from the actors on their divorce since Jolie Pitt filed to end their marriage in September. At the time, one of her attorneys stated the petition was filed "for the health of the family."
> 
> Authorities investigated allegations that Pitt was abusive toward his 15-year-old son on a private flight, but sources familiar with the cases said the actor was cleared of any wrongdoing.
> 
> Private judges are often used in high-profile divorce cases, keeping many details of a breakup out of the public eye while a final judgment is negotiated.
> 
> Custody of their six children has been the primary issue in the divorce, with Jolie Pitt initially seeking sole physical custody. California law favors joint custody in divorce cases, although final arrangements are often agreed to by parents and formalized in a written agreement.
> 
> Pitt and Jolie were married for two years and together for 12 years after becoming close while filming 2005's "Mr. & Mrs. Smith."
> 
> Their divorce, and every filing in it, has attracted international attention. Last month, Pitt sought to seal custody records in the case, and a hearing had been scheduled for next week on the issue.
> Both actors have kept a relatively low profile since their breakup was announced, although Pitt made an appearance onstage at Sunday's Golden Globes to spirited applause._
> 
> 
> Source: Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Release Joint Statement on Pending Divorce | NBC Chicago http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...ement-on-Divorce-410231535.html#ixzz4VNNyiGWT
> Follow us: @nbcchicago on Twitter | nbcchicago on Facebook


This seems like good news.  I can't help but wonder if Angie realized her tactics were backfiring on her.


----------



## pixiejenna

That's probably why she's agreeing to keeping the rest of the divorce private. She thought she could paint him the big bad villain and get what she wants. But her golden boy turned out prove her wrong. See Angie this is what happens when you have friends they support you. You wouldn't know not having any. Maybe you should have been a tad nicer to your peers, no? I think she kept it going because she's so used to getting what she wants she dosen't know what to do when she doesn't.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Singra

*Brad Pitt in Good Spirits as He Makes a Rare Public Appearance at a Charity Event in Malibu*
Less than one week after making his surprise appearance at the Golden Globes last Sunday, an upbeat Brad Pitt stepped out to a charity event.

On Saturday, the 53-year-old actor attended the Alex & Ani-hosted ROCK4EB! with Sting and Chris Cornell at EBMRF Benefit in Malibu, California. The event was emceed by Zach Galifianakis and put on to promote awareness about epidermolysis bullosa (EB), a rare and life-threatening skin disease.

Pitt wore a long black coat and seemed in good spirits as he took photos with fans during his time at the charity function, which included performances by Sting and Chris Cornell. He was spotted shaking hands and making people laugh at the event, whose other famous guests included Charlie Hunnam, Rami Malek, Garrett Hedlund, Kaley Cuoco, Aaron Taylor-Johnson, Scott Foley and David Spade.

Last Sunday, Pitt took the Golden Globes stage to loud applause from the crowd. He presented the film _Moonlight, _which his company produced, and the movie won the Globe for best drama.

One day later, he and his ex Angelina Jolie released a joint statement stating that they have reached an agreement to handle their divorce privately and keep details confidential.


----------



## Esizzle

He has been looking so much hotter since he separated from Angie.


----------



## cdtracing

I just hope he gets joint custody &  can see his kids like a father should.


----------



## Deco

Chris Cornell!!!


----------



## Freckles1

Deco said:


> Chris Cornell!!!



He's fantastic!!!


----------



## chowlover2

Deco said:


> Chris Cornell!!!


I love him!


----------



## Sasha2012

The natural mother of Angelina Jolie's adopted Ethiopian daughter Zahara has made a heartfelt plea to the superstar actress telling her: 'Please just let me talk to my daughter'.

Poverty stricken Mentewab Dawit Lebiso told Daily Mail Online she is desperate to be part of her 12-year-old daughter's life - and called for Jolie to get custody of her daughter in the bitter split with Brad Pitt.

She dreams of one day meeting the girl she gave up as a tiny infant - but said she would settle for the chance to simply hear her voice.

'I just want her to know that I am alive and here and long to be able to speak with her. I do not want my daughter back but just to be in contact with her and be able to call her up and talk with her,' said Mentewab, who ekes out a living in Ethiopia.

Mentewab is the first to admit that the Jolie-Pitts have given her daughter everything she could wish for, adding: 'Angelina has been more of a mother to her than I have ever been. She has been with her since she was a baby, but that does not mean I do not miss her.

But she adds: 'I miss her all the time. I think about her every day and long to hear her voice or see her face.I know when she has a birthday but I am sad because I can't celebrate it with her. I would so much want to celebrate with her on her birthday and other special days.

'I long to be able to have regular contact with her.'

Daily Mail Online tracked down Mentewab to a town in central Ethiopia far from the capital Addis Ababa and tourist attractions of the African country.

During an exclusive interview Mentewab looked close to tears as she mentioned her daughter's name and talks of her hopes of one day being reunited with her.

Even now, 12 years after giving up her only child for adoption the pain as she talks about Zahara is clear in her face.

She lowers her eyes, and speaking through an interpreter, says softly in her native, Amharic tongue : 'I would like Zahara to know she has a mother who loves her as much as Angelina.

'I know her life is with Angelina is in another country and she speaks another language than me.

'She has a life that I could never give her, but I would still like to have some contact. I would like to see her face. She has grown into a beautiful woman and I am so proud of her. My heart bursts because I am so proud.

'We all die sometime and before I die I would like her to know about me and that she has family here in Ethiopia.

'I would ask Angelina to let me speak with her. I do not think it is too much to ask.'

The 31-year-old has had no contact with Zahara since she was taken to America by Jolie when she was just six months old in 2005.

Mentewab has not received a card or letter from Jolie in past 12 years. Contact with birth mother is rare for adopted children growing up, however, they have a right to try and trace birth parents when they reach 18.

And despite her and Pitt's combined wealth estimated at over $500m Mentewab has not received any financial help to escape the dire poverty that sees her surviving on less than pds 15 a month and living in a one room home with no running water or toilet.

'No money has ever been offered and that does not worry or disappoint me,' said Mentewab.

Megastar Jolie was told that Zahara was orphaned when she adopted her in 2005, and had lost her parents through Aids.

It is thought that she had no idea that Mentewab was alive until 2007, when she gave her first interview.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-Ethiopian-daughter-Zahara.html#ixzz4W3nWyG2H


----------



## Swanky

BP is on a good guy press tour it seems.  Z looks like her mama.


----------



## Singra

The resemblance is uncanny. Kinda sh***y of the DM to report on it though... seems a very sensitive situation.


----------



## Hobbsy

Singra said:


> The resemblance is uncanny. Kinda sh***y of the DM to report on it though... seems a very sensitive situation.


It really is. Breaks my heart, I cannot imagine how she must feel. I hope she gets the opportunity to meet and know her daughter.


----------



## lallybelle

Wow Z looks just like her Mama. Hopefully they can work something out that is good for all concerned.


----------



## rockhollow

Well, with this story coming out, I do feel badly for Angie, it's a 'no win' situation for her.
This much be a very difficult situation for all adopted parents - how to decide how much interaction you want to have with a biological parent.
How old is Z? Once children are older, they can make the decision about what kind of interaction they want with a birth parent.


----------



## sdkitty

rockhollow said:


> Well, with this story coming out, I do feel badly for Angie, it's a 'no win' situation for her.
> This much be a very difficult situation for all adopted parents - how to decide how much interaction you want to have with a biological parent.
> How old is Z? Once children are older, they can make the decision about what kind of interaction they want with a birth parent.


if this story gets any legs I think Angelina will have to allow the bio mom to see Zahara.  How can she be an ambassador for the poor and starving people in third world countries and then appear to be cruel to this woman?


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> if this story gets any legs I think Angelina will have to allow the bio mom to see Zahara.  How can she be an ambassador for the poor and starving people in third world countries and then appear to be cruel to this woman?


I agree.  But Angie is pretty possessive.  I can see her going off the deep end, like Maleficent deep end.


----------



## Swanky

I have friends and family who've adopted, it's not always the best thing for a bio parent to get to see the child just because they want.  I'd wait until the child is old enough to decide and deal with the heavy emotions of it.  That's a very personal thing IMO.


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky said:


> I have friends and family who've adopted, it's not always the best thing for a bio parent to get to see the child just because they want.  I'd wait until the child is old enough to decide and deal with the heavy emotions of it.  That's a very personal thing IMO.



Yes, always a very difficult situation.
I think this is why adoption agencies often want the child to wait until they are 18 and then can make the decision themselves, when they must be more able to deal with it.
It might be hard on the birth parent to wait, but best for the child.


----------



## rockhollow

Swanky said:


> I have friends and family who've adopted, it's not always the best thing for a bio parent to get to see the child just because they want.  I'd wait until the child is old enough to decide and deal with the heavy emotions of it.  That's a very personal thing IMO.



Yes, always a very difficult situation.
I think this is why adoption agencies often want the child to wait until they are 18 and then can make the decision themselves, when they must be more able to deal with it.
It might be hard on the birth parent to wait, but best for the child.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm sorry for Zahara's birth mother but the idea that the DM went and sought her out it really nasty to me.  Talk about meddling with people's lives.


----------



## Singra

^ I know it's incredibly irresponsible and a new low for them. They were obviously looking for a negative angle on Jolie but this is beyond.


----------



## Flatsy

sdkitty said:


> I'm sorry for Zahara's birth mother but the idea that the DM went and sought her out it really nasty to me.  Talk about meddling with people's lives.


Yeah, it's not like this woman is on a quest to see her daughter and contacted the press for their help.  The Daily Mail "tracked her down" for the sole purpose of stirring **** up.   The poor woman went through this awful ordeal and the Daily Mail comes and asks her leading questions about how much she misses her daughter.  It's appalling.

Hopefully Zahara herself hasn't caught wind of it as she's already going through a huge family upheaval right now.


----------



## Chagall

sdkitty said:


> if this story gets any legs I think Angelina will have to allow the bio mom to see Zahara.  How can she be an ambassador for the poor and starving people in third world countries and then appear to be cruel to this woman?


How can she be an ambassador for the poor, have 500 million in the bank, and let the mother of her adopted daughter (who she has known about since 2007) live in such poverty?


----------



## bisousx

Chagall said:


> How can she be an ambassador for the poor, have 500 million in the bank, and let the mother of her adopted daughter (who she has known about since 2007) live in such poverty?



It's not her or Brad's job to bankroll everyone they brush against... 
They've given Z and the other kids a life most of us can only dream of... I feel like that's more than enough.  
Not saying it isn't sad.. giving up your child must be the most excruciating pain a woman can experience.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Chagall said:


> How can she be an ambassador for the poor, have 500 million in the bank, and let the mother of her adopted daughter (who she has known about since 2007) live in such poverty?



It's not her job to support  everyone financially, or in this case, the child's mother from poverty, she did what she could to help the child live a better life. Raising awareness is what one can do.


----------



## pixiejenna

This story is upsetting for several  reasons. First that DM actually sought out her birth mother to exploit a child. The fact that they somehow imply that they should be sending her cards letters and bankrolling her for life now. I don't expect a lot from DM but this is a new low. They're under no obligation to send her letters, cards, photos, or updates of any kind. Nor are they obligated to give her financial help of any kind. 

While I do sympathize that's hard to give up a child and it's something that weighs on you heavily. It really comes off as DM is really digging to come up with a story. Now she'll have a payday for her interview. And I  understand that the desire to meet a child is there. But I have to agree with others. That if it's something that she wants to do it should be when she's 18. I think that their are too many factors in play.  As a child it's too overwhelming for a kid her age to process. It shouldn't happen until she's old/mature enough to handle complexity of the situation.


----------



## Chagall

bisousx said:


> It's not her or Brad's job to bankroll everyone they brush against...
> They've given Z and the other kids a life most of us can only dream of... I feel like that's more than enough.
> Not saying it isn't sad.. giving up your child must be the most excruciating pain a woman can experience.


I hardly think that the mother of their adopted daughter is someone they just 'brushed up against'. In some ways it makes her like a form of family, a type of inlaw. That is close. It's like not careing about a daughter in laws family in any way except this is your daughters birth mother. They have 500 million in the bank and she professes to care about the poor. Well her daughters mother is dirt poor. What a hypocrite!


----------



## mkr

If it's true that Angie and Brad were told the baby's parents were dead,  I would think that now they know the mother is alive and everyone had been "had", they could throw a little help her way.


----------



## myown

Chagall said:


> How can she be an ambassador for the poor, have 500 million in the bank, and let the mother of her adopted daughter (who she has known about since 2007) live in such poverty?


I think if they had supported the birth mother with money, people would say they "bought" Zararah


----------



## Swanky

There's no winning I guess.  I'm surprised by some of the thoughts. . .


----------



## BagOuttaHell

How do we know if this woman is her mother?


----------



## mkr

Dayum never thought of that.


----------



## gazoo

I don't know. If the adoption was as they say, with Angelina being told by the adoption agency that the girls parents had died of aids, why would she suddenly fund the newly found mom? Like others have said, if she throws any money her way it can be perceived as paying off the biological parent. It's a lose/lose situation for everyone, IMO. I'd keep the little girl away from everything until she's 18 and can make her own choices.


----------



## Singra

Adoption is so complicated under the best of circumstances... as is usually the case we have no way of knowing what all the details in this story are.




BagOuttaHell said:


> How do we know if this woman is her mother?


The DM is a steaming pile of sh**t but if they have that detail wrong they have no story and I assume there could be potential legal implications. I would hope they're competent and honest enough not to be wrong about that particular detail.


----------



## bag-mania

Here's the story from nine years ago. It explains how Zahara ended up for adoption. I don't see how anyone could think this woman made all this up since she has in no way profited from it.

*Zahara's Biological Mom Speaks Up*

Zahara Jolie-Pitt may have a bright future ahead of her, but the story of her past is less uplifting.

According to her biological mother, the two-year-old adopted daughter of Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt was the product of rape.

Mentwabe Dawit, 24, told Reuters that she was walking home in the dark after a day of a work in the southern Ethiopian village of Awasa when a man approached and attacked her.

"He pulled a dagger, put one hand on my mouth, so that I could not scream. He then raped me and disappeared," she recalled.

Dawit soon found that she was pregnant as a result of the violent encounter and initially decided to keep her condition to herself.

"I feared the consequences of being raped in a community where rape is considered a taboo, even if what happened happened forcibly," she said.

But as the weeks passed, her belly expanded past the point she could conceal it, and she ultimately decided to confide in her mother.

"It was not as I feared. I found my mother understanding and consoling. She urged me not to do anything rash, which might endanger my life," Dawit said.

She gave birth to the baby girl in her family's home, giving her the name Yemsrach, which means good news in the Amharic language.

However, soon after delivering the child, Dawit realized she was unable to provide her with enough food. Rather than staying to watch the baby waste away, she fled.

"My baby was on the verge of death. She became malnourished and was even unable to cry," she said. "I was desperate and decided to run away, rather than see my child dying."

Dawit said her mother searched for her for months, but finally reached the conclusion that she had died and put the baby up for adoption.

Dismissing recent media reports claiming that her mother was coerced into giving the child away, Dawit said she stood behind her mother's actions.

"My mother was not misled by anyone, as was alleged by some media outlets. Her motive was to save the child from dying, which I fully understand," she said.

Dawit also denied that she was seeking to be reunited with the child.

"I have never disputed the adoption of my baby by Angelina Jolie.

"I think my daughter is a very fortunate human being to be adopted by a world-famous lady. I wish them both all the success they deserve," she said.

Jolie adopted Zahara in 2005 through the Wide Horizons for Children agency. On the child's documents, it said her birth mother had died of AIDS and that her birth father was unknown.

Despite the apparent resurfacing of the child's mother, the agency reaffirmed last week that Jolie's adoption was completely legal and binding. 

http://www.eonline.com/news/56790/zahara-s-biological-mom-speaks-up


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why was Reuters interviewing this woman? Just weird.


----------



## mundodabolsa

BagOuttaHell said:


> How do we know if this woman is her mother?



They look exactly alike.  If she's not her mother she's some other immediate relative.


----------



## Jayne1

Angelina Jolie is the new face of Guerlain Parfum.


----------



## lilapot

That ad is not very flattering


----------



## vink

And I'm certainly turned off by her. I start to wonder it's time I stay away from their makeup, too. [emoji848]


----------



## Singra

She's apparently donating her pay to charity...



> Angelina Jolie has been chosen as the face of Guerlain's new fragrance, Mon Guerlain, and will donate her entire earnings from the campaign to charity. The partnership was initially agreed in Cambodia - the birthplace of Jolie's first son, Maddox - in December 2015, but Jolie credits her first memories of the brand to a powder she recalls her mother using when she was a child.
> 
> “We create perfumes for the women we admire,” Jacques Guerlain said in a statement, whilst the brand’s master perfumer Thierry Wasser said he drew inspiration from Jolie to create a fragrance expressing the “notes of a woman”.
> 
> As well as being an actress, filmmaker and mother of six, Jolie is a special envoy of the UN Refugee Agency and co-founder of the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative.
> 
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/article/angelina-jolie-guerlain-fragrance-campaign



That's a bit of a strange first image... wonder what the campaign is aiming for?


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> She's apparently donating her pay to charity...
> 
> That's a bit of a strange first image... wonder what the campaign is aiming for?



Sensual and toughness, I guess? I'm still not moved.


----------



## mkr

She lost a lot of weight.  They probably don't wanna show us how skinny she is.


----------



## skyqueen

bag-mania said:


> Trust me, there are plenty of people in the world who are charitable and generous in their public lives but are selfish and controlling in their homes. I'm sure Angelina thinks she's doing the right thing, but given her history it's possible her perspective is distorted.





Sophie-Rose said:


> I've always thought her holier-than-thou attitude and her 'charity' work was all a big cover-up... I think she comes across as deeply troubled and mean spirited! Obviously, this is just my opinion, and I don't know her personally, but in my opinion she comes across as cold and extremely unlikeable!


I remembered this article from the NYT in 2008...sheds a bit of light on her motivations.
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/21/business/media/21angelina.html


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt was pictured on a solo outing in Santa Monica on Wednesday.

The Fury star, 53, was dressed in all black and chatted away on his cell phone.

The actor is said to be in much better spirits in recent weeks after to be spending more time with his children amidst his ugly divorce from Angelina Jolie.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-children-amidst-divorce.html#ixzz4WuI48mgU


----------



## Deco

jeez, these look like sniper photos.  Run, Brad, run!!


----------



## mkr

Deco said:


> jeez, these look like sniper photos.  Run, Brad, run!!


----------



## mkr

I was at the grocery store checkout today and the magazine headline was

Angie gives all the kids to Brad!!

It's probably not true but I'd guess someone who's unstable should probably not lock herself up for months with 6 KIDS!


----------



## vink

mkr said:


> I was at the grocery store checkout today and the magazine headline was
> 
> Angie gives all the kids to Brad!!
> 
> It's probably not true but I'd guess someone who's unstable should probably not lock herself up for months with 6 KIDS!



I actually think it's a good idea. She'll be free to pursue her dreams from then on.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie spent some quality time with twins Vivienne and Knox on Saturday as the youngsters joined their mom for a trip to the shops.

Angelina and the eight-year-olds were spotted visiting clothing stores at the Malibu Country Mart mall in a low-key outing.

The actress, 41, looked stunning and stylish in a pair of black leather pants tucked into knee-high black leather boots that emphasized her slim frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Knox-Vivienne-8-shopping.html#ixzz4X7MO5gog


----------



## pinky7129

You can so tell that's brads son


----------



## cdtracing

mkr said:


> I was at the grocery store checkout today and the magazine headline was
> 
> Angie gives all the kids to Brad!!
> 
> It's probably not true but I'd guess someone who's unstable should probably not lock herself up for months with 6 KIDS!


I saw on the cover of one of those grocery store check out mags that she was dying.  Go figure cause nobody knows what's going on.


----------



## ropuszka

X no politics


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been keeping a low profile since filing for divorce from Brad Pitt in September.

And on Saturday, Angelina Jolie made her first official appearance in Siem Reap, Cambodia at the première of her new film First They Killed My Father, joined by her children Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 10 and eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.

The mother-of-six, 41, whose eldest child Maddox was adopted in 2002 from an orphanage in Battambang, Cambodia, gave a free public screening of the memoir-based drama.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...romotes-new-flick-Cambodia.html#ixzz4Z5OWcoAn


----------



## peppermintpatty

Pax is so handsome!!!! Poor little one's in the last picture look a little bored. I am sure it was a great experience for the 2 older boys working on the movie, and great that all of the kids are getting to see other peoples culture. They are fortunate to get to learn and see all they do!
Angelina's chin looks different. Looks like fillers in her cheeks - big time. Some botox. Her hair looks the best I've seen in a long time. She looked like she was losing her hair before. It looks pretty and healthy.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks less sickly here.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...m-with-pride-while-she-speaks-in-cambodia-05/

*Angelina Jolie* speaks on stage while premiering her new film _*First They Killed My Father*_ on Saturday night (February 18) at the Elephant Terrace inside the Angkor Park in Siem Reap, Cambodia.

The 41-year-old actress directed the new movie for Netflix and her kids *Maddox*, 15, and *Shiloh*, 10, beamed with pride while standing behind her on stage during the speech.

*Maddox*, who was born in Cambodia, and *Shiloh* both spoke during the press conference held earlier in the day.

*Angelina*‘s four other children – *Pax*, 13, *Zahara*, 11, and twins *Knox* and *Vivienne*, 8 – were also at the premiere and they all sat together in the front row.


----------



## Singra

Jolie does look better now that she and Pitt are separated... though it's always so freaking hard to tell if she is actually at a healthy weight because she has an apple body shape and she's forever wearing flowing dresses that hide most of her body. 


I understand getting your kids involved in the work you're doing but I don't understand having them participate in press. In those situations you're always so much more the child of so and so famous person before anything else. Why not spare them the pressure until they're older. In virtually every interview I've read with the child of someone famous they've always talk about how difficult it is to deal with the shadow of their parent's fame, even kids with strong personalities and relatively healthy parent/child relationships. 

Plus half the kids look like my siblings and I looked when we were dragged to an event by my parents. No matter how well intentioned or important the event is you just don't give a f**k when you're a young kid.


----------



## YSoLovely

PINK!!!! She's wearing COLOR!!!   

Maddox is a handsome kid. Can't believe he's 15 already


----------



## zen1965

She looks great.
She met King Norodom Sihamoni. Thus, I am neither surprised that there was a lot of press nor that her kids most likely _wanted_ to attend given the chance - even if the real event turned out to be somewhat boring for the younger ones.


----------



## vink

I think both of them look much better after the separation. I start to think that maybe the divorce is something both of them desperately need somehow.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I was shocked to see her in pink too. This dress is not flattering but at least it's a bright pink sack instead of a black sack. I wonder if she'll get her breast implants reduced.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Cute kids. Look at Pax now.


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous kids! The three biological kids are all mini-Brads 
Angelina always looks great in colour, she should wear it more often.
Plus, she looks like she's gained a little weight and it suits her, her face looks fuller (whether it's natural or from fillers & botox).


----------



## sdkitty

ropuszka said:


> X no politics


what?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I almost fell over when I saw the pink dress.  She looks great.


----------



## mkr




----------



## horse17

rockhollow said:


> Yes, always a very difficult situation.
> I think this is why adoption agencies often want the child to wait until they are 18 and then can make the decision themselves, when they must be more able to deal with it.
> It might be hard on the birth parent to wait, but best for the child.


Actually, adoption agencies (in the US) encourage the adoptees to have open adoptions...cards/letters etc are the norm...is it's also very common for the birth mothers to be a limited part of the child's life....we were in the process for a couple of years, and this type of adoption was very difficult for me.....


----------



## Singra

*Angelina Jolie Gets Emotional Discussing Split From Brad Pitt: ‘We Are and Forever Will Be a Family’*

Angelina Jolie got emotional as she discussed her highly publicized split from husband Brad Pitt in a new BBC interview on Sunday, February 19.

While promoting her new film, _First They Killed My Father_, in Cambodia, the 41-year-old actress and director was asked about the headline-making incident that led to her filing for divorce from Pitt, 53, last September.

Relive Brangelina's Best Red Carpet Moments [/paste:font]
Jolie sighed deeply before she responded. “I don’t want to say very much about [the incident] except to say that it was a very difficult time and we are a family. And we’ll always be a family,” she said, getting teary-eyed and emotional. “And we’ll get through this time and hopefully be a stronger family for it.”

got into an altercation with his 15-year-old son Maddox. An FBI investigation turned up no evidence of such an incident, and the case was closed in November.

“My family, we’ve all been through a difficult time,” Jolie said when asked about how she's been dealing with the stress of the split. “My focus is my children, our children, and it is — and my focus is finding this way through. And as I said, we are and forever will be a family. And so that is how I’m coping. I’m coping with finding a way through to make sure this somehow makes us stronger and closer.”

In September, shortly after the couple announced their decision to split, sources confirmed to _Us_ that Pitt planned to fight for joint physical and legal custody of their six children. The_ Inglorious Basterds_ actor did get to see his kids for a Christmas gift exchange, but an agreement has yet to be reached.

On Saturday, February 18, Jolie brought all six kids — Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 10 and twins Vivienne and Knox, 8 — with her to meet the king of Cambodia in Siem Reap.

Speaking to reporters at a press conference after meeting with King Norodom Sihamoni, the _Maleficent_ actress likened Cambodia to “a second home” and noted that “Maddox is happy to be back in his country.” (She adopted her eldest son in 2002.)

Asked where she would like to see herself in five years' time during the BBC interview, Jolie's expression brightened. "At that stage do I have all teenagers?" she said with a laugh. "At that stage I hope just standing."

"In five years’ time I would like to be traveling around the world visiting my children, hoping that they’re just happy and doing interesting things in, I imagine, many different parts of the world, and I’ll be supporting them," she continued. "And everything I do, I hope is that I represent something, and I represent the right things to my children and I give them the right sense of what they’re capable of, and the world as it should be seen, not through the prism of Hollywood or through a certain kind of life but really take them into the world where they have a really good sense of the come-round of people."

Jolie also hinted at that her kids have needed some extra TLC in the wake of their parents' split, with a couple of them sleeping in Mom's room. When asked what she really wants to do when she wakes up first thing in the morning, her answer was, "Get through the day." 

She laughed as she said it, but added, "It's been a difficult few months. Right now I'm going through a moment where there's just, everybody's in my room — two hamsters and two dogs and two children at the moment. It's wonderful. So usually I just wake up trying to figure out who's going to get the dog out, who's gonna start the pancakes and did anybody brush their teeth."

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...ional-discussing-split-from-brad-pitt-w467839


----------



## Grace123

http://pagesix.com/2017/02/19/angelina-may-have-the-kids-but-brad-has-custody-of-hollywood/

Toward the end of last month’s Golden Globes ceremony, the producer of the nominated drama “Moonlight” made a surprise onstage appearance: Brad Pitt.

Before he could begin his remarks, the crowd burst into loud, sustained applause. More than a few of his peers gave him a standing ovation. He looked trim, tan, better than he had in years, and even he seemed taken aback by the level of support expressed that night.

No matter how the Brad Pitt-Angelina Jolie divorce shakes out, one thing’s clear: Pitt wins custody of Hollywood.

It wasn’t supposed to be this way, at least according to Jolie’s post-split strategy. Hours after she blindsided Pitt with her divorce filing last September,rapid-fire leaks full of intimate, sordid details surfaced on TMZ: Jolie filed for divorce “for the health of the family.” She had the FBI and the Los Angeles County Department of Children and Family Services investigate Pitt — whom she had publicly, profusely said was a wonderful father — on charges of child abuse. Jolie filed for sole custody of their six children while reports somehow surfaced that Pitt had a terrible temper and issues with drugs and alcohol. Then came word that Pitt would be allowed only limited, supervised visits with those children who even wanted to see him.

It was a remarkable data dump for a couple who had spent 12 years together on lockdown, preserving their ostensibly perfect Brangelina brand: the most glamorous, enviable couple in Hollywood since Liz and Dick.


Within days, Pitt went into hiding. Save for one pointed court filing in December, in which his team stated that Jolie was placing “her own interests above those of the minor children” and “apparently has no self-regulating mechanism to preclude sensitive information from being placed in the public record,” Pitt remained silent.

Clearly, Jolie must have believed she was winning public opinion. After all, she was the rare megastar without a publicist, and she had masterfully reinvented herself multiple times: She had gone from wanton, drug-using, incest-teasing, vial-of-blood-wearing starlet to valiant single mom to selfless humanitarian to devoted, domesticated wife. She wrote and directed movies, traveled to refugee camps, worked for the UN, was made an honorary dame by the Queen of England. Her soon-to-be ex-husband was in retreat.

What couldn’t Angelina Jolie do?

Jolie apparently realized there was, in fact, one thing even she couldn’t do: Make people in Hollywood hate Brad Pitt. 

After Pitt’s triumphant appearance at the Globes, Jolie apparently realized there was, in fact, one thing even she couldn’t do: Make people in Hollywood hate Brad Pitt. The subtext was even worse: They tolerated her only because of him.

Less than 24 hours after Pitt’s reemergence, she issued a joint statement with him that read, in part, that they were “committed to act as a united front” and that they were hiring a private judge to keep everything confidential. Most interestingly, Page Six reported last week that Jolie had begun reaching out to top Hollywood publicists for help in rehabbing her image.

So far, no one’s interested.

Jolie’s isolation from her peers and the show-business community at large has often been attributed to her controversial manager, Geyer Kosinski. His reputation in Hollywood is toxic: In 2010, Deadline reported that he was “known to be very controlling, very secretive, very involved with his clients’ lives.” He’s also known as “Geyer the Liar,” and in 2013 Jolie fired him after he bungled the deal that would have had her star in “Gravity,” the outer-space thriller that won seven Oscars and a Best Actress nomination for Sandra Bullock.





rad Pitt, Angelina Jolie and their six children Maddox, Pax, Zahara, Shiloh, Knox, and Vivienne


----------



## Grace123

Part 2:
Yet just after Jolie filed for divorce, Kosinski was back in her inner circle, advising her and giving statements to the media on her behalf.

“Angelina will always do what’s in the best interest of taking care of her family,” Kosinski told E! News at the time.

It was a line that few were buying.

On Saturday, Jolie made her first public appearance since the divorce announcement, and it seems she and Kosinski have gone back to her old playbook: trot out the kids, head to a Third World country, mingle with royalty and refugees, and promote her latest film while pretending to be above such crass commercialism.

While premiering “First They Killed My Father,” the film she directed about the Cambodia genocide, Jolie met with the nation’s king at his palace, all six children in tow for the photo op. Then she took them to a press conference where she sat on a dais with Cambodian refugees before screening the film in an ancient Angkor Wat temple. People magazine reported that while Jolie was holding court, locals picnicked on a nearby river while monkeys foraged around them for food.

She told the press that her eldest son, Maddox, whom she adopted from Cambodia when he was 7 months old, was the animating force behind the film.

“He was the one who just called it and said he was ready and that he wanted to work on it, which he did,” Jolie told The Guardian. “He read the
script and helped with notes and was in the production meetings.”

*SEE ALSO*



*Brangelina were the last great Hollywood couple*

Maddox, who does not attend school, has just two film credits — one as a zombie in Pitt’s “World War Z” and the other as a “trainee” on Jolie’s “By the Sea.” He is 15 years old.

Even before the split, it seems Jolie wasn’t well respected or liked in the industry. She had a reputation for stealing other actresses’ boyfriends: Jolie married Billy Bob Thornton in May 2000 while his girlfriend, Laura Dern, was out of town. “I left our home to go make a movie, and while I was away my boyfriend got married,” Dern later said. “I never heard from him again.”

And, of course, there was Pitt, who was married to Jennifer Aniston when Jolie came along. After news of the Brangelina divorce broke, it was reported that Aniston and her friends called Jolie “The Groom Raider.” Jolie herself admitted that despite her wealth and fame, she had no real friends.

“I’ll talk to my family,” she told Marie Claire in 2011. “I talk to Brad . . . But I don’t know, I don’t have a lot of friends I talk to. He really is the only person I talk to.”

One year later, Jolie and Pitt appeared at the Oscars, and she became an Internet meme after posing ridiculously with her right leg jutting out of her billowing black Versace gown. “Angelina Jolie looked like a fool the way she posed,” Joan Rivers said at the time. “She took herself right out of that superstar category because you now realize she stands in front of a mirror to figure out [what she looks like].”

The 2014 Sony hack revealed that behind-the-scenes powerbrokers didn’t think much of Jolie either. E-mails between super-producer Scott Rudin and then-studio head Amy Pascal showed lots of sniping about Jolie, who wanted to star in a remake of “Cleopatra.”

Jolie, Rudin wrote, was a “minimally talented spoiled brat” and “a camp event” less interested in high-end filmmaking than taking “a $180m ego bath.”

When Jolie said she was still “studying a few more films” to decide whether the great Ridley Scott was a suitable director, Rudin wrote: “Beyond belief. She’s studying films. Kill me please. Immediately.” He also wrote that he couldn’t deal with her “insanity and rampaging spoiled ego” and eventually walked away from the project.

Pascal, meanwhile, criticized Jolie’s directorial adaptation of “Unbroken” after it bombed at a preview screening. “[D]oesn’t sound like Academy [Awards] to me,” Pascal wrote — and this was the film Jolie had hoped would establish her as an A-list director. Instead, it opened to poor reviews and received no Oscar nominations.

It seems Jolie has begun to realize that so much of her star power and goodwill was on loan from Pitt

At a roundtable discussion for The Hollywood Reporter later that year, Jolie sat among such respected directors as Christopher Nolan, Richard Linklater and Bennett Miller, and as she nattered on about her novice career and motherhood, director Mike Leigh widened his eyes and tugged on his hair in exasperation. After she gave a winding answer about life’s challenges, Leigh jumped in: “Apart from all that,” he asked Jolie, “are you a good director?”

“I don’t know,” she said.

Judging by her most recent theatrical release, probably not. “By the Sea,” which she wrote, directed and co-starred in with Pitt, was a front-runner for the 2015 Razzies and made just $531,000 on a $10 million budget.

Pitt, meanwhile, just signed a $60 million deal with Netflix for his forthcoming film “War Machine.” His respected company, Plan B, produces both Oscar bait and crowd-pleasers — from “The Departed” to “The Big Short” to “12 Years a Slave” and this year’s critical favorite “Moonlight.”

Before their split, Jolie was set to direct Pitt in “Africa,” a would-be epic about the life of conservationist Richard Leakey.

That project is no longer happening. It seems Jolie has begun to realize that so much of her star power and goodwill was on loan from Pitt. Without it, her future in Hollywood is uncertain at best, and the damage she has done to her highly crafted image may be irreparable. As high-powered divorce lawyer Raoul Felder told The Post last week, “Hiring a p.r. person now is like going for a checkup after you’ve already had the heart attack.”

FILED UNDER ANGELINA JOLIE ,  BRAD PITT ,  CELEBRITY DIVORCES


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has custody of the kids but he has custody of Hollywood. Is that supposed to be a W for him? Lol.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Also Angie doesn't care about Hollywood success. If that's what she wanted she'd ditch her vanity projects and take on more hits like Maleficent. She wants to be seen as a political activist.


----------



## beastofthefields

Jayne1 said:


> Angelina Jolie is the new face of Guerlain Parfum.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3583809


Used to love AJ, since the split, I now take everything I see with a pinch of salt.  This ad would NOT make me want to purchase Guerlain!


----------



## beastofthefields

Sasha2012 said:


> Brad Pitt was pictured on a solo outing in Santa Monica on Wednesday.
> 
> The Fury star, 53, was dressed in all black and chatted away on his cell phone.
> 
> The actor is said to be in much better spirits in recent weeks after to be spending more time with his children amidst his ugly divorce from Angelina Jolie.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-children-amidst-divorce.html#ixzz4WuI48mgU


He's back to sleek n tidy Brad since splitting from AJ  - no longer looks unkept and scruffy - he's FINALLY back to being sexy Brad! Yay! Good on him......he looks good!!!


----------



## sdkitty

I saw a clip of her on the morning news this morning - the interview in Cambodia.  She looked truly anorexic.  If she doesn't gain some weight I think her career as any kind of romantic lead is history.  Scary thin.  And Brad, of course, looks better than ever.  Karma?


----------



## Singra

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Also Angie doesn't care about Hollywood success. If that's what she wanted she'd ditch her vanity projects and take on more hits like Maleficent. She wants to be seen as a political activist.


And yet the way she's rebranding herself is still very Hollywood. If you want to devote yourself to "important" issues that's great but do you have to use your kids to do it? If fame and conventional success is not important why keep feeding the beast?  

I understand the original point you were making and what I'm saying isn't bessesarily directly related but I read the interviews and see the pics of her kids and something about it feels a little off.

I also realize it's a bit of a catch 22 because when you're at that level of fame your options are not the same as it is for someone who isn't famous but there's still something a little hypocritical about making your kids and family so central to your branded public persona.

I would say the same about any other celeb who made the same decision, Pitt included.


----------



## mkr

Brad made Angie more likeable and normal.  He's gone now so she will use the kids for that goal.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Team No-one. Both have issues IMO.

As for who "won". Both sides are getting totally biased media reports printed in their favour. 

It's a moot point - let's talk about who lost - those kids.

Re: the improved looks of both. Not uncommon after a split, no matter who initiated it. Sounds like there was stress in the marriage for a while. So the split released it. 

Such a shock to see Angelina in colour. Suits her.


----------



## CentralTimeZone

This screams of PR to me


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

This is the healthiest I've seen her look in a while. 

They both look a lot better since seperating.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her years as a Hollywood bad girl are well behind her, but Angelina Jolie still has a taste for danger it seems.

The 41-year-old actress and her children happily munched on tarantulas and scorpions while sampling the local delicacies during a recent trip to Cambodia.

The 41-year-old actress was in the Southeast Asian country to promote her new film, First They Killed My Father, where she did an exclusive interview with BBC News.

After opening up about her painful split from Brad Pitt, 53, the actress taught the BBC reporter about local cuisine and how to prepare some of the insects that are eaten in the country.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...scorpions-spiders-Cambodia.html#ixzz4ZHE132C8


----------



## White Orchid




----------



## bag-mania

I get that she wants her kids to be citizens of the world or whatever, but surely they could learn to appreciate other cultures without having to eat bugs.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I get that she wants her kids to be citizens of the world or whatever, but surely they could learn to appreciate other cultures without having to eat bugs.


they're supposed to be protein and good for your but I hate bugs


----------



## Florasun




----------



## lazeny

bag-mania said:


> I get that she wants her kids to be citizens of the world or whatever, but surely they could learn to appreciate other cultures without having to eat bugs.



In many countries, bugs are a delicacy. It's a good source of protein. Nothing wrong with exploring other country's food culture. I wouldn't eat it myself though.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> And yet the way she's rebranding herself is still very Hollywood. If you want to devote yourself to "important" issues that's great but do you have to use your kids to do it? If fame and conventional success is not important why keep feeding the beast?
> 
> I understand the original point you were making and what I'm saying isn't bessesarily directly related but I read the interviews and see the pics of her kids and something about it feels a little off.
> 
> I also realize it's a bit of a catch 22 because when you're at that level of fame your options are not the same as it is for someone who isn't famous but there's still something a little hypocritical about making your kids and family so central to your branded public persona.
> 
> I would say the same about any other celeb who made the same decision, Pitt included.



How is she 'using' the kids though?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel




----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> I saw a clip of her on the morning news this morning - the interview in Cambodia.  She looked truly anorexic.  If she doesn't gain some weight I think her career as any kind of romantic lead is history.  Scary thin.  And Brad, of course, looks better than ever.  Karma?





This one? I was rather focusing on the message she was saying, about equality and no hate, how hard the divorce is, how painful it is, not how she looks like in the vid...


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> Her years as a Hollywood bad girl are well behind her, but Angelina Jolie still has a taste for danger it seems.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress and her children happily munched on tarantulas and scorpions while sampling the local delicacies during a recent trip to Cambodia.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress was in the Southeast Asian country to promote her new film, First They Killed My Father, where she did an exclusive interview with BBC News.
> 
> After opening up about her painful split from Brad Pitt, 53, the actress taught the BBC reporter about local cuisine and how to prepare some of the insects that are eaten in the country.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...scorpions-spiders-Cambodia.html#ixzz4ZHE132C8



OMG! No way! Well, it's not a cheeseburger, but it's a start.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I like Ang but she has taken a hit since this divorce and I do think putting her kids forth in the way is to try and repair some damage. I don't know if it will work though.


----------



## Docjeun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> View attachment 3612110


Those lips....


----------



## Docjeun

Sasha2012 said:


> Her years as a Hollywood bad girl are well behind her, but Angelina Jolie still has a taste for danger it seems.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress and her children happily munched on tarantulas and scorpions while sampling the local delicacies during a recent trip to Cambodia.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress was in the Southeast Asian country to promote her new film, First They Killed My Father, where she did an exclusive interview with BBC News.
> 
> After opening up about her painful split from Brad Pitt, 53, the actress taught the BBC reporter about local cuisine and how to prepare some of the insects that are eaten in the country.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...scorpions-spiders-Cambodia.html#ixzz4ZHE132C8


She is beyond being a freak.


----------



## Swanky

That's a pretty ad.  I wish they didn't feel the need to airbrush every wrinkle off though, we all know she's not 22.


----------



## Grace123

BagOuttaHell said:


> I like Ang but she has taken a hit since this divorce and I do think putting her kids forth in the way is to try and repair some damage. I don't know if it will work though.



Agree. I think everyone's over it.


----------



## lazeny

I like the Guerlain ad too. A little off topic but I read somewhere that one of her favorite nude lipstick (Divinora 480) was from Guerlain that has been discontinued.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This one? I was rather focusing on the message she was saying, about equality and no hate, how hard the divorce is, how painful it is, not how she looks like in the vid...



this is not the same clip I saw.  She has a good message here.  However, I don't feel the same about her after what she did to her husband.  Not saying she still can't do good work in the humanitarian arena.  But as far as her personal life, I'm skeptical.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I just don't think she plays the victim very well. She is trying to get sympathy, she is using her kids to try to get sympathy. Doesn't anyone else find it very hard to believe that Brad did something awful but Child Services didn't find anything to base a case on. The FBI didn't. And until Brad shut it down, she was the one that made this a public mess. I don't even care for Brad, but I am appalled that Angie stooped to the level she did to get full physical custody. If you don't think she is using/hurting her kids- I am going to predict that in the future we will see just how much her actions and her selfishness damaged them. No child is better off without 2 parents unless there is abuse. Clearly there wasn't. I think she didn't like how Brad was parenting the kids as they got older, and then she was done with him. She was going to get control no matter the cost to her kids. If I were a betting person, I would bet that she is very surprised that she wasn't able to pull this off without a hitch. So when she gets all misty eyed and talks about how she is trying to cope, she doesn't come  across to me as a very good actor. You handled your situation with you and only you in mind, hard to feel sorry for someone that puts herself before her children.

I still have a huge problem that you can be that kind of a mother to you children and still be such a great humanitarian????? There are many people who have done a great deal, celebrity or not- and you don't know about it often times until after they are dead. She can say she wants to shine a light on the plight of these people. She's always there for the photo's too. I obviously don't know her, but to me she is a big fake. Just like her issues with men that are married or engaged, and yes I know it is the man who is mainly responsible since he has made the commitment to someone else. But Angelina was not  18 and young and dumb, she was aware that those men were in committed relationships and she didn't respect that either. The real kicker here for me though is she loathed her father for what he did. She is no better.
If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, it's a duck. She is not a very nice duck  I think she will be without a male companion for a long time, which in the past wasn't her norm. Anyone else care to guess?


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> I just don't think she plays the victim very well. She is trying to get sympathy, she is using her kids to try to get sympathy. Doesn't anyone else find it very hard to believe that Brad did something awful but Child Services didn't find anything to base a case on. The FBI didn't. And until Brad shut it down, she was the one that made this a public mess. I don't even care for Brad, but I am appalled that Angie stooped to the level she did to get full physical custody. If you don't think she is using/hurting her kids- I am going to predict that in the future we will see just how much her actions and her selfishness damaged them. No child is better off without 2 parents unless there is abuse. Clearly there wasn't. I think she didn't like how Brad was parenting the kids as they got older, and then she was done with him. She was going to get control no matter the cost to her kids. If I were a betting person, I would bet that she is very surprised that she wasn't able to pull this off without a hitch. So when she gets all misty eyed and talks about how she is trying to cope, she doesn't come  across to me as a very good actor. You handled your situation with you and only you in mind, hard to feel sorry for someone that puts herself before her children.
> 
> I still have a huge problem that you can be that kind of a mother to you children and still be such a great humanitarian????? There are many people who have done a great deal, celebrity or not- and you don't know about it often times until after they are dead. She can say she wants to shine a light on the plight of these people. She's always there for the photo's too. I obviously don't know her, but to me she is a big fake. Just like her issues with men that are married or engaged, and yes I know it is the man who is mainly responsible since he has made the commitment to someone else. But Angelina was not  18 and young and dumb, she was aware that those men were in committed relationships and she didn't respect that either. The real kicker here for me though is she loathed her father for what he did. She is no better.
> If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, it's a duck. She is not a very nice duck  I think she will be without a male companion for a long time, which in the past wasn't her norm. Anyone else care to guess?


I agree about Brad.  And now she's putting on a sad face about the divorce, which she caused.  However, I do think you can be a flawed person and still do good humanitarian work.
As far as her getting a man, I'm sure she could.  As much as I don't like her recent actions, I'll give her credit for not running out and getting some young stud to massage her ego (I'm thinking about Jennifer Lopez and Mariah Carey, who can't go a minute w/o a man)


----------



## rockhollow

I don't think that Agie has changed, she's just got better PR people advising her. 
In the beginning she was on the attack - trying to make herself and the children out to be victims of Brad's abuse. She must have thought that the public would just accept what she was saying and agree that Brad was the bad guy.
When that didn't happen, she now changes and now trying to be softer and hope that gets public opinion on her side.

I wonder how surprised she was that the public seems to be with Brad?

Anyways, I'm hope she continues to leave the children out of the divorce, and allows Brad to co-parent their children.
I'm doubtful.


----------



## gazoo

I guess they're working things out since the children were able to travel internationally with her. As far as I know, unless there's something like sole physical and legal custody in place, the other parent always has a say when the child travels, especially out of state or internationally. At least that's how it is in my world.


----------



## lallybelle

gazoo said:


> I guess they're working things out since the children were able to travel internationally with her. As far as I know, unless there's something like sole physical and legal custody in place, the other parent always has a say when the child travels, especially out of state or internationally. At least that's how it is in my world.



True, but they could be operating under the premise of the temp order which gave it to Angie while they finish working things out. In any case even if some other arrangement was worked out I don't see Brad not letting the kids travel to Cambodia for the film especially because it means so much to Maddox. Not a peep from either side since the statement that they were going radio silent.


----------



## Chagall

Just saw Angelina Jolie's interview on BBC World News. What's with her phoney English accent. Who does she think she's kidding. She was born in California!


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Her years as a Hollywood bad girl are well behind her, but Angelina Jolie still has a taste for danger it seems.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress and her children happily munched on tarantulas and scorpions while sampling the local delicacies during a recent trip to Cambodia.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress was in the Southeast Asian country to promote her new film, First They Killed My Father, where she did an exclusive interview with BBC News.
> 
> After opening up about her painful split from Brad Pitt, 53, the actress taught the BBC reporter about local cuisine and how to prepare some of the insects that are eaten in the country.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...scorpions-spiders-Cambodia.html#ixzz4ZHE132C8


I have to say those kids are either really good kids or they're afraid to disobey.  You wouldn't have caught me even considering eating a bug at their age (or now either)


----------



## CentralTimeZone

Interesting blind item today! 

http://blindgossip.com/?p=83653


----------



## gazoo

hollieplus2 said:


> Interesting blind item today!
> 
> http://blindgossip.com/?p=83653


OMG!


----------



## vink

Interesting........ [emoji848] I wonder what's even weirder than she used to pull out and admit to them publicly before.


----------



## mkr

So after all the fighting she says Brad is a wonderful father.  She just made a fool of herself.


----------



## bag-mania

Well played, Brad, well played.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/photo-gall...m-with-pride-while-she-speaks-in-cambodia-05/
> 
> *Angelina Jolie* speaks on stage while premiering her new film _*First They Killed My Father*_ on Saturday night (February 18) at the Elephant Terrace inside the Angkor Park in Siem Reap, Cambodia.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress directed the new movie for Netflix and her kids *Maddox*, 15, and *Shiloh*, 10, beamed with pride while standing behind her on stage during the speech.
> 
> *Maddox*, who was born in Cambodia, and *Shiloh* both spoke during the press conference held earlier in the day.
> 
> *Angelina*‘s four other children – *Pax*, 13, *Zahara*, 11, and twins *Knox* and *Vivienne*, 8 – were also at the premiere and they all sat together in the front row.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't know who said that about the kids being obedient, but look at the 2nd picture from the top.  The twins both look idk relaxed, bored, far away from the their mom. As a mom I kept the youngest ones closest to me. I had my reasons  Now look at the oldest 4 kids. They look like they are standing at attention. Again, it all seems so weird, strange, contrived. Then there's Angie with her usual pose of having her head held up, just a bit too high. It all looks like a hot mess to me. Of her making. What teenager kid is a producer on a film. It's as if she treats them like they are adults, not kids. Didn't I read that her mom let her do whatever she wanted? That does no favors for a child, that is not raising a child. My heart breaks for those kids!!! And while Brad may have been the one accused, hopefully he will soon get equal time with the kids. idk why, but he just seems to let the kids be kids.
I have never been a fan of Angie's- can you tell lol?! But this underhanded crap she pulled on Brad, the we will always be a family bs, and seriously imagine you are Brad and have to try to forgive her and co parent with her. My opinion of him will rise if he is able to do that!!!! She's trying to cope??? Are you Kidding me??? You created this mess. I am not for one second saying Brad is an angel, but she was dirty and nasty to him. This whole show she is putting on in Cambodia makes me wonder if she is mentally ill or on drugs or both. I hope she gets some help. For those poor kids sake. I looked back at some pictures, maybe 4 or 5 pictures back. It's daytime and Viv is walking and she is sucking her thumb. She is 8. She isn't doing it to go to sleep, It's day time. That's not typical. Those kids are going to need a lot of help to have what's been done to them undone. They will have their selfish and self serving mother to thank. Chew on that Angie! Or a tarantula or scorpion!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> She is beyond being a freak.



As mentioned on the previous page, bugs are a delicacy in many cultures. Do you call all of those people beyond freaks too?


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> As mentioned on the previous page, bugs are a delicacy in many cultures. Do you call all of those people beyond freaks too?



In this thread, I've seen the children being mocked for being multilingual and multicultural. I think Brad and Angie have done a fantastic job of raising these kids to be open minded, unlike many of us Americans who don't own a passport, speak only 1 language and will balk at eating something "exotic" like shrimp. I'm not saying I would eat a bug, but I know bugs are commonly eaten in Asia... and I am downright impressed by these kids.


----------



## afsweet

Kudos that her kids are open minded enough to explore and embrace other cultures. Lord knows I wouldn't eat bugs.


----------



## legaldiva

mkr said:


> So after all the fighting she says Brad is a wonderful father.  She just made a fool of herself.



Not really.  People are so much more multidimensional than they get credit for.  When I argue a sentence for a sex offender, I tell the truth.  I argue the facts of my case, the conduct of the defendant, but I don't destroy my own credibility or objectivity by leading others to believe that the defendant is only a bad person.  Every person has challenges and every person has redeeming features. 
I think her saying Brad is a wonderful father is probably true, even if he does have issues in his relationship with her or his own issues that led to what appeared to be a very disturbing event on the plane.  You're not investigated by the FBI & CPS for nothing.  That, however, doesn't make you a bad father.  I've also prosecuted many extremely abusive parents who inspired deep love and affection in the same kids they violated.


----------



## Docjeun

Babydoll Chanel said:


> As mentioned on the previous page, bugs are a delicacy in many cultures. Do you call all of those people beyond freaks too?


Yes.


----------



## sdkitty

legaldiva said:


> Not really.  People are so much more multidimensional than they get credit for.  When I argue a sentence for a sex offender, I tell the truth.  I argue the facts of my case, the conduct of the defendant, but I don't destroy my own credibility or objectivity by leading others to believe that the defendant is only a bad person.  Every person has challenges and every person has redeeming features.
> I think her saying Brad is a wonderful father is probably true, even if he does have issues in his relationship with her or his own issues that led to what appeared to be a very disturbing event on the plane.  You're not investigated by the FBI & CPS for nothing.  That, however, doesn't make you a bad father.  I've also prosecuted many extremely abusive parents who inspired deep love and affection in the same kids they violated.


but is she being sincere when she now says they are a family and he is a good father.  or is she taking advice from attorneys or others?


----------



## Jayne1

This is PR on her part to try and win back positive public opinion.

Hollywood refuses to hate Brad, try as she did to make people hate him, so she's changing tactics -- crying on camera (since when would she allow questions about her private life?) visiting refugees and bringing the kids for some very public photos.


----------



## Singra

There is a lot of PR for sure but it doesn't mean there isn't real sentiment mixed in with the spin.




sdkitty said:


> but is she being sincere when she now says they are a family and he is a good father.  or is she taking advice from attorneys or others?


It's more likely than not that it's sincere. It's probable there's all sorts of complicated feelings mixed in but overall I think it's a genuine sentiment. It's one of those things that's important to say if you want a future relationship even if the current reality is less than ideal and It's one of those things you say when you want someone to back the f*ck off and mind their own business.


----------



## bag-mania

She is a manipulator at heart. She is trying to appear cooperative and supportive now because she thinks it will ultimately be in _her_ best interest.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

You don't think Brad is manipulating the media as well? Come on.

I'm not so sure all this goodwill in HW to Brad is purely heartfelt. Out of the both of them, Brad has exponentially more power and pull in Hollywood than she does. He's got an Oscar nominated film on his hands with _Moonlight,_ Plan B are movers and shakers, he has what will no doubt be another hit on his hands with the sequel to World War Z plus a massive roster of films they're producing.

I do think he has longtime A-list friends and the goodwill on their part is sincere - but everyone else? Man, everyone's always looking out for that next job offer.

Like I said, I'm Team No-one.  But I think it's way too easy to catergorise Angelina as the big, bad, witch in this scenario, when the reality is probably much more grey and balanced as to who did what to who.


----------



## Jayne1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You don't think Brad is manipulating the media as well? Come on.
> 
> I'm not so sure all this goodwill in HW to Brad is purely heartfelt. Out of the both of them, Brad has exponentially more power and pull in Hollywood than she does. He's got an Oscar nominated film on his hands with _Moonlight,_ Plan B are movers and shakers, he has what will no doubt be another hit on his hands with the sequel to World War Z plus a massive roster of films they're producing.
> 
> I do think he has longtime A-list friends and the goodwill on their part is sincere - but everyone else? Man, everyone's always looking out for that next job offer.
> 
> Like I said, I'm Team No-one.  But I think it's way too easy to catergorise Angelina as the big, bad, witch in this scenario, when the reality is probably much more grey and balanced as to who did what to who.


Don't know about anyone else, but I didn't say she was a witch. That's very drastic. I said she's changing tactics, because her original plan to make him the bad guy kinda failed.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

bag-mania said:


> She is a manipulator at heart. She is trying to appear cooperative and supportive now because she thinks it will ultimately be in _her_ best interest.





Jayne1 said:


> *Don't know about anyone else, but I didn't say she was a witch.* That's very drastic. I said she's changing tactics, because her original plan to make him the bad guy kinda failed.



If you'll notice, I didn't quote _you_ or anyone else. That seems to be the general feeling from what I'm reading with my own eyes. Angie is the big bad and Brad is the victim.  I just think it's far more even than that.


----------



## gazoo

Angie's trashing of Brad has far surpassed anything Brad has publicly said about their split, so I see why people find her less of a victim. Add to that that he was kept from his kids despite being cleared by child services and the FBI, and many people will automatically have empathy for him.


----------



## bisousx

No one here has ever said something unkind about an ex after a recent breakup and then calmed down after having time to settle?


----------



## V0N1B2

bisousx said:


> No one here has ever said something unkind about an ex after a recent breakup and then calmed down after having time to settle?


Trashing your ex in front of your friends over jalapeno poppers at Applebee's and getting the FBI involved/calling media outlets etc. aren't really in the same league IMO.


----------



## lallybelle

The fact that he was cleared by FBI AND Children services and she was still on the attack about how the kids were so traumatized and they needed another special therapist and on and on speaks volumes to me. I have no doubt he contributed to whatever issues broke them up, but all the **** with the kids, especially publicly? yeah that's all Angie.


----------



## bisousx

V0N1B2 said:


> Trashing your ex in front of your friends over jalapeno poppers at Applebee's and getting the FBI involved/calling media outlets etc. aren't really in the same league IMO.



That makes a whole lotta sense except it seems to be the norm for celebs to do crazy ish like calling your stans to attack (Beyonce) or create entire songs trashing exes (Taylor Swift)..


----------



## horse17

Trulyadiva said:


> Yes.


lol


----------



## Singra

Did she have a co-ordinated and calculated smear campaign against him? I suppose that's one interpretation but I never saw it like that. I saw a lot of fallout and hurt feelings from an unfortunate incident that occurred. You'd think that for two people who have been in the spotlight for so long that they'd know how to contain it and act accordingly but judging by the level of miscommunication it looks like their relationship was on the skids for a long time, which was a surprise to me I will admit... I read several pretty good theories on this thread of what might have transpired but I don't know precisely what happened and neither it seems does any media outlet, the incident/breakdown is still a relatively vague set of leaks from either camp. I've yet to read an article that really delivers a coherent story with a serious credible scoop... though I don't expect one ever to arrive, in this a story I don't feel Pitt or Jolie owe the public anything.

After the first flurry of "insider" leaks (which looks like they came from people on their respective teams) there was a whole period where the vacuum was filled by pretty dodgy articles where reporters cobbled together those leaks into a narrative ranging from "Brad the abuser" to a whole bunch of "Jolie the treacherous manipulator" stories... but all those stories amounted to heavily biased, click incentivized opinion pieces... and there was a whole lot that was basically just pure rubbish #theInquisitr

The page six article that came out recently was interesting to read but there wasn't one original source in that article... I recognized each and every article the reporter used for that article because I've read those articles myself. It was an interesting to see all the bits and pieces in one place but there was a fair amount of distortion from how the information was put together (based on my memory of the source articles). The most interesting takeaway for me was how it reflected a general mistrust of Jolie's media strategy... which isn't new, I suspect it happens because Jolie hires some very aggressive, very unlikeable people and because she has a more unusual way of conducting her career especially when compared other celebs so when things go wrong it's much easier to point the finger. It doesn't mean they know what exactly goes on behind closed doors. The way she lives her life doesn't make her a horrible person, it just makes her someone who knows and goes after what she wants.. on one level I respect that and one another I can see how that approach wouldn't win you friends.

In the end I suppose it does come down to like-ability. Of the two I think Pitt is better at building and maintaining social networks although I think his support at the GG was a little overstated, if you watch the video of when he first comes out the applause is nothing special until a small group at the table close to the stage amped it up and wouldn't you know Matt Damon was sitting in that very area. But even if people in Hollywood genuinely support and like Pitt it doesn't mean that their support of him negates support for Jolie. Neither of them would be such megastars if there wasn't something linkable or compelling about them. I saw it overall as people showing support for someone who had been through a difficult time and supporting "one of their own. Perhaps if Jolie had been on stage she would also have garnered supportive applause... although in general I do think she's the one that people warm to less and that's probably always how it's always going to be.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Trulyadiva said:


> Yes.



This actually doesn't surprise me in the least, sadly.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Jayne1 said:


> This is PR on her part to try and win back positive public opinion.
> 
> Hollywood refuses to hate Brad, try as she did to make people hate him, so she's changing tactics -- crying on camera (since when would she allow questions about her private life?) visiting refugees and bringing the kids for some very public photos.



She has been visiting refugees since I think 2001. She has brought her kids along as well before, numerous times.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> You don't think Brad is manipulating the media as well? Come on.
> 
> I'm not so sure all this goodwill in HW to Brad is purely heartfelt. Out of the both of them, Brad has exponentially more power and pull in Hollywood than she does. He's got an Oscar nominated film on his hands with _Moonlight,_ Plan B are movers and shakers, he has what will no doubt be another hit on his hands with the sequel to World War Z plus a massive roster of films they're producing.
> 
> I do think he has longtime A-list friends and the goodwill on their part is sincere - but everyone else? Man, everyone's always looking out for that next job offer.
> 
> Like I said, I'm Team No-one.  But I think it's way too easy to catergorise Angelina as the big, bad, witch in this scenario, when the reality is probably much more grey and balanced as to who did what to who.



In the Johnny Vs Amber saga, so many members immediately took Johnny's side despite evidence and facts. Here too, people take Brad's side too. Why are people so quick to think the worst of women partners of male celebs, or women in general?


----------



## Grace123

I have no question that both of them are experts at using the media and the manipulation of the truth. The difference now is instead of doing this as a pair, they're each showing their skills independently and I think they're both pretty equally matched. The biggest weapon each of them has is the private dirt on each other that neither wants the public to see. Oh and the children, of course. I think both of them are equally horrid; I've never cared much for AJ and I think Brad is a useless, disgusting example of a male. They deserve what they're getting.


----------



## purly

Can't unsee those kids eating bugs


----------



## pukasonqo

purly said:


> Can't unsee those kids eating bugs



don't come to the andes, we eat guinea pigs and llamas!
and wichiti grubs in outback australia (a type of insect)


----------



## purly

At least guinea pigs and llamas are animals


----------



## vink

Well, I'm based in Asia and there's part of my country that eat insects and caterpillars for snack or food. I don't eat it myself, but I count that as part of the culture. It's even considered to be good source of vitamins and protein. Life is life. Those are also animals if you simply divide the living creatures on earth to plants, human, and animals. 

I don't mind if the kids tried out just for their own curiosity. (My DD try everything. She even said the caterpillar and cicada taste quite lovely.  I can't even look at them.) I think it'd be more problem if she forced them to chew it down though.


----------



## Singra

Heston Blumenthal is all for cooking with insects and with the world's exploding population it might have to become a viable source of protein. Once they're cooked I don't know that's it's that different from eating other things, I've eaten fried worms and they were fine, can't say they were my favorite but they weren't horrendous.

I think most people who objected to the insect eating had a problem with the way the children were paraded in front of the cameras and then having them eat the insects on camera was a little contrived. It's more the performance of the act than the actual act.


----------



## purly

vink said:


> I think it'd be more problem if she forced them to chew it down though.



Yes, this.

But I also just get weirded out by looking at a picture of an insect entering someone's mouth, which makes it even more difficult. I mean to be fair, I do also have a bit of a fear of bugs. 

I really hope the kids didn't feel forced to take part in that.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> I think most people who objected to the insect eating had a problem with the way the children were paraded in front of the cameras and then having them eat the insects on camera was a little contrived. It's more the performance of the act than the actual act.



I doubt this.


----------



## Ladybug09

That butt shot is a NOOOOOOOO!



Sasha2012 said:


> She has been keeping a low profile since filing for divorce from Brad Pitt in September.
> 
> And on Saturday, Angelina Jolie made her first official appearance in Siem Reap, Cambodia at the première of her new film First They Killed My Father, joined by her children Maddox, 15, Pax, 13, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 10 and eight-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne.
> 
> The mother-of-six, 41, whose eldest child Maddox was adopted in 2002 from an orphanage in Battambang, Cambodia, gave a free public screening of the memoir-based drama.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...romotes-new-flick-Cambodia.html#ixzz4Z5OWcoAn


----------



## scarlet555

There are cultures that eat insects.  For those people or their cultures who do not, please do not judge others and what not


Ladybug09 said:


> That butt shot is a NOOOOOOOO!


 LOL you should go see the Ashley Graham thread then, TMZ calls it 'full moon rising'.


----------



## Chagall

Wouldn't it be funny if AJ suddenly went and got huge butt injections. We would think she was crazy as a loon just like someone else I could mention.


----------



## Docjeun

Ladybug09 said:


> That butt shot is a NOOOOOOOO!


----------



## vink

purly said:


> Yes, this.
> 
> But I also just get weirded out by looking at a picture of an insect entering someone's mouth, which makes it even more difficult. I mean to be fair, I do also have a bit of a fear of bugs.
> 
> I really hope the kids didn't feel forced to take part in that.



It's ok to not like insects or the idea of eating them. I don't either, although DD is kinda like it. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] Gotta blame it on the co-worker who let her try them. I hope she won't ask me to get them for her. [emoji28]


----------



## Ladybug09

Chagall said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if AJ suddenly went and got huge butt injections. We would think she was crazy as a loon just like someone else I could mention.


That would be scary!


----------



## cdtracing

I was at  a food fair several years ago & there was a booth that was preparing things that aren't eaten around here but could be a different food source like sauté kudzu sprouts or pan roasted golden grubs.  Around here, golden grubs are used as fish bait.  Being willing to try different foods, I was the only one of my  friends who would give them a try.  The grubs had a roasted nutty flavor.  I think biggest thing is getting past the idea of what your eating, especially when eating insects is outside the norm for food of what you were raised to think of as food.  I don't know if I would have tried spiders or crickets but there weren't any on the list of items being prepared.  I suppose one could eat anything if they were hungry enough.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> I was at  a food fair several years ago & there was a booth that was preparing things that aren't eaten around here but could be a different food source like sauté kudzu sprouts or pan roasted golden grubs.  Around here, golden grubs are used as fish bait.  Being willing to try different foods, I was the only one of my  friends who would give them a try.  The grubs had a roasted nutty flavor.  I think biggest thing is getting past the idea of what your eating, especially when eating insects is outside the norm for food of what you were raised to think of as food.  I don't know if I would have tried spiders or crickets but there weren't any on the list of items being prepared.  I suppose one could eat anything if they were hungry enough.


good for you for trying grubs.  I have a big aversion to insects so I couldn't do it.  But if you really allow yourself to think about it, lobster and shrimp probably aren't that different. I actually limit my lobster to the tail as I don't like to mess with all those legs and things.
  And I agree, if you're in a third world country and need food, it makes sense to eat what's available.


----------



## V0N1B2

cdtracing said:


> I suppose one could eat anything if they were hungry enough.


I'm sure the Uruguayan Rugby Team can attest to that.


----------



## cdtracing

sdkitty said:


> good for you for trying grubs.  I have a big aversion to insects so I couldn't do it.  But if you really allow yourself to think about it, lobster and shrimp probably aren't that different. I actually limit my lobster to the tail as I don't like to mess with all those legs and things.
> And I agree, if you're in a third world country and need food, it makes sense to eat what's available.



Over the years, I've eaten a lot of things I'm sure most TPFer's probably wouldn't eat.  I love any kind of seafood & will pretty much try anything.  I love crawfish &  while DH will eat the tail, I eat them Cajun style...eat the tail, suck the head.  LOL.  I've got a pretty adventurous palette & will try things DH & kids give the side eye to.  I've told them that if the "Zombie Apocalypse" comes, I'll be the one to survive cause I'm not as picky as they are about food.  If I traveled to Asia & had some insects prepared for me, I would probably give fired scorpions or spiders a try.  I prefer crunchy over gushie.


----------



## cdtracing

V0N1B2 said:


> I'm sure the Uruguayan Rugby Team can attest to that.



Supposedly, human flesh tastes like & has the same texture as pork, hence the historical reference to "long pork" is actually  a reference to cannibalism.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Over the years, I've eaten a lot of things I'm sure most TPFer's probably wouldn't eat.  I love any kind of seafood & will pretty much try anything.  I love crawfish &  while DH will eat the tail, I eat them Cajun style...eat the tail, suck the head.  LOL.  I've got a pretty adventurous palette & will try things DH & kids give the side eye to.  I've told them that if the "Zombie Apocalypse" comes, I'll be the one to survive cause I'm not as picky as they are about food.  If I traveled to Asia & had some insects prepared for me, I would probably give fired scorpions or spiders a try.  I prefer crunchy over gushie.


good for you
I can't say I'm as adventurous as you but I do eat some things DH won't touch - tripe, kidneys (not lately but as a kid), anchovies, any kind of ethnic cuisine


----------



## Docjeun

I can't even read these responses with out getting sick.... BUT when you are starving, I guess anything goes. lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wait, I think I missed something, who's starving?


----------



## Docjeun

I mean, if people are starving than they can eat anything which is ok.


----------



## cdtracing

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wait, I think I missed something, who's starving?


No one is starving.  We just got off topic talking about eating insects & such since Angie & her kids were eating spiders in Cambodia.  Sorry for the derail.  
Back to Brad & Angie!!!


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> No one is starving.  We just got off topic talking about eating insects & such since Angie & her kids were eating spiders in Cambodia.  Sorry for the derail.
> Back to Brad & Angie!!!


back to Brad and Angie, they obviously raised the kids to be open minded and adventurous when it comes to food.  Good for them.


----------



## Grace123

cdtracing said:


> Over the years, I've eaten a lot of things I'm sure most TPFer's probably wouldn't eat.  I love any kind of seafood & will pretty much try anything.  I love crawfish &  while DH will eat the tail, I eat them Cajun style...eat the tail, suck the head.  LOL.  I've got a pretty adventurous palette & will try things DH & kids give the side eye to.  I've told them that if the "Zombie Apocalypse" comes, I'll be the one to survive cause I'm not as picky as they are about food.  If I traveled to Asia & had some insects prepared for me, I would probably give fired scorpions or spiders a try.  I prefer crunchy over gushie.



One of my best friends is like you, she will eat roadkill if they serve wine with it! And then there's me, a terribly picky eater who can barely look at meat anymore. We make a fun pair when we eat out together.


----------



## cdtracing

Grace123 said:


> One of my best friends is like you, she will eat roadkill if they serve wine with it! And then there's me, a terribly picky eater who can barely look at meat anymore. We make a fun pair when we eat out together.


I've never ate roadkill but having been raised on a farm in the country in a family that hunts, I've eaten a wide variety of things, especially meat, that you won't find in a grocery store.  LOL

I applaud those kids for being willing to try different foods.  It took years to get my youngest kids to eat sushi.  I cannot imagine trying to get them to eat fried spiders or grubs.  They would think I had lost my mind.  They thought I was crazy for eating haggis at a Scottish Highland Games Festival we attended once I told them what haggis was.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

cdtracing said:


> No one is starving.  We just got off topic talking about eating insects & such since Angie & her kids were eating spiders in Cambodia.  Sorry for the derail.
> Back to Brad & Angie!!!



I was actually responding to this post which I quoted below 



Trulyadiva said:


> I can't even read these responses with out getting sick.... BUT when you are starving, I guess anything goes.


----------



## cdtracing

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I was actually responding to this post which I quoted below


I know but I think I helped to derail the thread talking about eating insects.  Just wanted to clarify.  Sorry if I was confusing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

cdtracing said:


> I know but I think I helped to derail the thread talking about eating insects.  Just wanted to clarify.  Sorry if I was confusing.



Gotcha!


----------



## anitalilac

I really applaud Angie for exposing her  kids to different cultural food. I do that with my kids too. As long as it is not processed, like in the frozen dinner aisle , I think it is healthier too.


----------



## anitalilac

pukasonqo said:


> don't come to the andes, we eat guinea pigs and llamas!
> and wichiti grubs in outback australia (a type of insect)


And they are healthier then process food. I will eat those in a heartbeat, over boring boneless skinless chicken breast or steak or salmon fillet...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Guerlain Photoshoot. *


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And the perfume itself.


----------



## Grace123

I like the photos except for those tats. Yes, I'm old-fashioned but I wish they'd have covered them up.


----------



## Swanky

I still just with they'd left some age to her face


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> I still just with they'd left some age to her face



Not a chance. For an ad like this everything has to be smoothed and contoured to perfection. If the artist left any fine lines or pores on her face it would be as bad as leaving a huge thumb print on the perfume bottle. They even Photoshopped away the piercing holes from her ears since she isn't wearing earrings in the last shot.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky said:


> I still just with they'd left some age to her face



The pics on the previous page are kinda more real than this one, more natural seeming in terms of expression.


----------



## zntent

Brad Pitt & Jennifer Aniston are back in touch following his divorce from Angelina Jolie, which was revealed on last week. And now it has appeared that they are possibly gearing up to turn their friendship into a professional cooperation by starring together in a film.


In particular, Jennifer Aniston is said to be keen to work with her ex-hubby on screen with Hollywood Life reporting that Jen considers the joint venture to be ‘more likely than a Friends reunion.’  source : zntent


----------



## rockhollow

zntent said:


> Brad Pitt & Jennifer Aniston are back in touch following his divorce from Angelina Jolie, which was revealed on last week. And now it has appeared that they are possibly gearing up to turn their friendship into a professional cooperation by starring together in a film.
> 
> 
> In particular, Jennifer Aniston is said to be keen to work with her ex-hubby on screen with Hollywood Life reporting that Jen considers the joint venture to be ‘more likely than a Friends reunion.’  source : zntent



I bet Angie would be fuming! And would Jen be secretly smiling?
I hope so


----------



## onearth

I doubt it. Just tabloids lies !


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie seemingly can't help being glamorous.

She was spotted on Saturday looking the image of movie star style as she strolled through LAX, her six children in tow.

The 41-year-old actress had popped on a pair of cat-eye sunglasses and small hoop earrings, trailing a Louis Vuitton suitcase.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-spotted-LAX-six-children.html#ixzz4b7sqGwzO


----------



## Docjeun

I just watched "By the Sea" and was literally like, what the hell, until almost the very end!  What a waste of time.  Don't know how I got thru it.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie seemingly can't help being glamorous.
> 
> She was spotted on Saturday looking the image of movie star style as she strolled through LAX, her six children in tow.
> 
> The 41-year-old actress had popped on a pair of cat-eye sunglasses and small hoop earrings, trailing a Louis Vuitton suitcase.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-spotted-LAX-six-children.html#ixzz4b7sqGwzO


the DM keeps using the same language about her....kids look like they like each other 
Seems like they probably don't have any friends except for their siblings


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for her love of intricate body art, having amassed over 15 tattoos since she was a teenager.

Now never-before-seen images of Angelina Jolie have surfaced showing the star being tattooed by ex Thai monk Ajarn Noo Kanpai alongside her estranged husband Brad Pitt in Siem Reap in Cambodia.

The Hollywood actress - who was directing her Netflix movie First They Killed My Father at the time in the country - had flown the tattoo artist from Bangkok to work on the symbolic inkings for her and Brad in February 2016.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...x-Brad-Pitt-Thai-tattooist.html#ixzz4bA2cZcNO


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She's known for her love of intricate body art, having amassed over 15 tattoos since she was a teenager.
> 
> Now never-before-seen images of Angelina Jolie have surfaced showing the star being tattooed by ex Thai monk Ajarn Noo Kanpai alongside her estranged husband Brad Pitt in Siem Reap in Cambodia.
> 
> The Hollywood actress - who was directing her Netflix movie First They Killed My Father at the time in the country - had flown the tattoo artist from Bangkok to work on the symbolic inkings for her and Brad in February 2016.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...x-Brad-Pitt-Thai-tattooist.html#ixzz4bA2cZcNO


really seems she was the alpha in the relationship with Brad.....maybe he got a bit tired of following her.
I do like her tattoos better than most


----------



## Sasha2012

She's navigated one of Hollywood's most high profile divorces with as little impact on her six children as possible.

And Angelina Jolie was this time guiding her brood through the busy streets of London on Sunday as she treated them to new toys from Hamley's gift store.

The matriarch, who split from husband Brad Pitt in 2016, proved the ultimate model mum as each of her children clutched a possession from their family day out.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-guides-children-London.html#ixzz4bDrOmLy1


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She's navigated one of Hollywood's most high profile divorces with as little impact on her six children as possible.
> 
> And Angelina Jolie was this time guiding her brood through the busy streets of London on Sunday as she treated them to new toys from Hamley's gift store.
> 
> The matriarch, who split from husband Brad Pitt in 2016, proved the ultimate model mum as each of her children clutched a possession from their family day out.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lie-guides-children-London.html#ixzz4bDrOmLy1


they were together for years w/o marriage....then they get married - because the kids wanted a wedding - only to divorce a couple of years after.  Makes no sense to me.  If you don't take the commitment seriously then why bother?


----------



## Docjeun

It's mind boggling.
She looks like a zombie to me in each of these pictures, like she's staring into space.
I kind of feel sorry for her in a way, she seems so lost.  I wonder if she has any friends at all.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^It doesn't seem like she does and I feel sad for her too. She has had a tumultuous life.


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> It's mind boggling.
> She looks like a zombie to me in each of these pictures, like she's staring into space.
> I kind of feel sorry for her in a way, she seems so lost.  I wonder if she has any friends at all.


I'm not a fan since she set Brad up but I have to say I think it would be challenging to keep track of a bunch of kids in an A/P while being stalked by photogs

Wanna bet she'll have another husband in the next two years and he'll be some sort of intellectual?


----------



## Docjeun

I'm far from being a fan and I know what you mean about trying to keep track of the kids.
No doubt she'll find someone else.


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> I'm far from being a fan and I know what you mean about trying to keep track of the kids.
> No doubt she'll find someone else.


now that she apparently has political ambitions, I think maybe an actor like Brad doesn't fit the image or the plan she has for herself.


----------



## Flatsy

sdkitty said:


> they were together for years w/o marriage....then they get married - because the kids wanted a wedding - only to divorce a couple of years after.  Makes no sense to me.  If you don't take the commitment seriously then why bother?


This is really, really common - people are together for many years, get married, and then divorce rather quickly.  Something about viewing your relationship's problems differently after you get married and find out that marriage did nothing to help.  

I remember that a couple of months after they got married there were photos of Brangelina having a big fight on a hotel balcony.  It's like marriage changes things, but not for the better.

My brother just married his wife after 15 years together.  We toasted their engagement with "Best of luck on your two-year marriage".  Just a joke, but it happens all the time.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ Yeah, a band-aid marriage for a broken relationship like a band-aid baby for a broken marriage.


----------



## skyqueen

sdkitty said:


> I'm not a fan since she set Brad up but I have to say I think it would be challenging to keep track of a bunch of kids in an A/P while being stalked by photogs
> 
> Wanna bet she'll have another husband in the next two years and he'll be some sort of intellectual?


I'm not a fan because she's a husband/fiance/boyfriend stealer. Not what I would call a "girl's girl"! She always has help with her kids...they just make themselves scarce in front of any media, media I'm sure she's orchestrated. She's a master at publicity. You have to give her credit for that! 
As for her next victim...I could see a humanitarian.


----------



## Docjeun

I guess marriage to them is not in their mind permanent, just a temporary hook up regardless if you have a family or not.  I'm talking about most of these celebrities not just these two clowns.


----------



## Docjeun

When a celebrity gets married.....


----------



## sdkitty

Trulyadiva said:


> I guess marriage to them is not in their mind permanent, just a temporary hook up regardless if you have a family or not.  I'm talking about most of these celebrities not just these two clowns.


yes, but it costs them when they divorce; that's why I never understand the serial marriers


----------



## Docjeun

I don't think they care and can afford it so figure, what the heck, who knows.


----------



## Deco

For celebrities weddings are also big PR opportunities.  For the rest of us not so much.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Trulyadiva said:


> It's mind boggling.
> She looks like a zombie to me in each of these pictures, like she's staring into space.
> I kind of feel sorry for her in a way, she seems so lost.  I wonder if she has any friends at all.



And all the kids have that same zombie look, too. I wonder what is really going on in that household. They all look like they've either experienced something traumatic or haven't slept properly in a long time.


----------



## Singra

Flatsy said:


> *This is really, really common - people are together for many years, get married, and then divorce rather quickly.  Something about viewing your relationship's problems differently after you get married and find out that marriage did nothing to help.  *
> 
> I remember that a couple of months after they got married there were photos of Brangelina having a big fight on a hotel balcony.  It's like marriage changes things, but not for the better.
> 
> My brother just married his wife after 15 years together.  We toasted their engagement with "Best of luck on your two-year marriage".  Just a joke, but it happens all the time.



Completely agree.

I have a friend who seems to be headed for divorce and she's been married for about 2 years, before that she and her boyfriend were together for about 9 years.... so yeah that seems to be about the period of time it takes for someone to figure out that marriage changed nothing and you can't go on with this person unless something changes and the previous 9 years together confirms that nothing is going to change and nothing can change. It was always not good enough to stay but not bad enough to leave and there was always just enough oxygen for a flame of hope to remain lit... until there wasn't.

In my friends case I think at their core they have conflicting value systems and that's a tough thing to overcome, if you can ever overcome it.

Perhaps it was something similar with Pitt and Jolie that made the marriage not worth fighting for, the press was forever going on about their conflicting parenting styles which is something  is reflective of your core value system.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

slowlikehoney said:


> And all the kids have that same zombie look, too. I wonder what is really going on in that household. They all look like they've either experienced something traumatic or haven't slept properly in a long time.



Flash photography is irritating maybe?


----------



## Singra

^ Yeah they seem to be getting caught between mid blink.


----------



## Sasha2012

She spoke about her 'difficult' split with Brad Pitt for the first time last month.

But Angelina Jolie appeared to be in very good spirits during a family day out with her children in London on Monday.

The 41-year-old actress beamed as she visited a Waterstone's store in a stylish white trench coat, paired with a floating pleated dress underneath.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...enjoys-day-London-children.html#ixzz4bIZCFCmQ


----------



## Docjeun

slowlikehoney said:


> And all the kids have that same zombie look, too. I wonder what is really going on in that household. They all look like they've either experienced something traumatic or haven't slept properly in a long time.


I would think there life is nothing but traumatic, I wonder what we will read about them in the future, some tales should be interesting, hopefully not bad ones.


----------



## Docjeun

Nice to see her smile for a change.


----------



## Sasha2012

A busy day in London culminated in grand surroundings on Tuesday evening as Angelina Jolie paid a visit to Buckingham Palace.

The Hollywood actress, 41, was joined by son Maddox as they took the short trip from their lavish hotel, just hours after she accepted a new role as professor in practice of London School of Economics.

Dressed appropriately in a smart black evening dress and matching leather boots, Angelina looked typically elegant as they made their way towards a waiting car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-visit-Buckingham-Palace.html#ixzz4bL2lVjtJ


----------



## Grace123

Wonder if she got a new stylist? I think every outfit is great in these recent pics.


----------



## vink

Grace123 said:


> Wonder if she got a new stylist? I think every outfit is great in these recent pics.



I agree.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Wonder if she got a new stylist? I think every outfit is great in these recent pics.


yes, she looks good; the worst of her skinniness is covered too


----------



## Sasha2012

She delighted students with her recent lecture on her work with the UN.

And after her fleeting trip to London, Angelina Jolie headed to the United Nations offices in Geneva on Wednesday for the annual lecture of the Sergio Vieira de Mello Foundation.

The Oscar winning actress, 41, looked enthralled as she listened in on the presentation with UN High Commissioner for Refugees Filippo Grandi before taking to the stage to deliver a speech of her own.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ivers-speech-Office-Geneva.html#ixzz4bQkjjaP6


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^^ I watched her speech - it was really wonderful.  Whatever else, she is very committed to this cause.


----------



## sparkle7

She looks good in that last picture. I like that color on her


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The color is lovely on her, and I also enjoyed the talk she gave.


----------



## HeidiDavis

She looks the best she's looked in a while! Her complexion is radiant and her hair looks healthy!  I know that she's a controversial person, but every time I hear her speak, I can't help but be impressed.  She is intelligent and articulate and has a lot more substance than you might think if you just read the tabloid headlines.


----------



## afsweet

genuinely wondering if she writes her own speeches or is it expected that she has someone do that for her...


----------



## Sasha2012

As Angelina Jolie's humanitarian efforts continue, the actress and UNHCR special envoy met with the Archbishop of Canterbury, Justin Welby, on Thursday.

But when the 41-year-old screen star sat down with the leading Church of England figure - and posed for shots - fans immediately noticed that she wasn't wearing a bra.

Images of their meeting were shared by the archbishop on Twitter, quickly prompting one viewer so joke: 'She needs a bra. Looks like she could poke someone's eye out. How embarrassing!'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eets-Archbishop-Canterbury.html#ixzz4bc6bXGJd


----------



## Hobbsy

Sasha2012 said:


> As Angelina Jolie's humanitarian efforts continue, the actress and UNHCR special envoy met with the Archbishop of Canterbury, Justin Welby, on Thursday.
> 
> But when the 41-year-old screen star sat down with the leading Church of England figure - and posed for shots - fans immediately noticed that she wasn't wearing a bra.
> 
> Images of their meeting were shared by the archbishop on Twitter, quickly prompting one viewer so joke: 'She needs a bra. Looks like she could poke someone's eye out. How embarrassing!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eets-Archbishop-Canterbury.html#ixzz4bc6bXGJd


Brilliant.


----------



## pinky7129

[emoji85]


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> As Angelina Jolie's humanitarian efforts continue, the actress and UNHCR special envoy met with the Archbishop of Canterbury, Justin Welby, on Thursday.
> 
> But when the 41-year-old screen star sat down with the leading Church of England figure - and posed for shots - fans immediately noticed that she wasn't wearing a bra.
> 
> Images of their meeting were shared by the archbishop on Twitter, quickly prompting one viewer so joke: 'She needs a bra. Looks like she could poke someone's eye out. How embarrassing!'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eets-Archbishop-Canterbury.html#ixzz4bc6bXGJd


that's kind of strange.....maybe she never wears a bra?


----------



## Swanky

I notice she doesn't almost always


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I notice she doesn't almost always


so maybe it doesn't even occur to her?  you'd think maybe she'd look in the mirror and see those nipples - or someone in her household would tell her - at a time when she is going to a meeting with a religious leader


----------



## Swanky

Agree. . .

I don't care for that look, lol


----------



## bisousx

I finally watched Allied - it was a great movie. Brad had some plastic surgery done around his eyes.. he looked plastic.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She doesn't need to wear a bra but she does need to dress more professionally for these types of meetings. Her outfits are often not appropriate for the setting.


----------



## vink

I think the outfit is alright, but the bra should be worn. Because the outfit isn't see-through doesn't mean you can skip it sometimes. The fabric can tell what's underneath. And in this kind of meeting, you don't want anything to slip out.


----------



## lulu212121

I wonder if she is friends Amal Clooney?


----------



## pukasonqo

devil's advocate here, i had a total mastectomy and reconstruction on my right breast and wearing a bra is painfully uncomfortable at times
that could be her reason not to wear one


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

DM and their degrading headlines towards any woman except the Ks.... once again they sideline the cause and go straight to the shallow, complete with close up pics. It's a despicable rag of a tabloid.


----------



## vink

pukasonqo said:


> devil's advocate here, i had a total mastectomy and reconstruction on my right breast and wearing a bra is painfully uncomfortable at times
> that could be her reason not to wear one



I see. That's an acceptable reason, I think.


----------



## mkr

A cami would have helped.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think she wore bras before her surgery either.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> devil's advocate here, i had a total mastectomy and reconstruction on my right breast and wearing a bra is painfully uncomfortable at times
> that could be her reason not to wear one


thank you for the explanation but would it be so painful you wouldn't wear one for a couple of hours for a meeting with a religious leader where you're going to be photographed?  If she has all these ambitions and wants to be viewed as a serious person/humanitarian I'd think she'd be willing to make this compromise on occasion


----------



## Sasha2012

She may be a celebrity and someone who has the ear of world leaders but to her larger than average brood she is just mom.

Angelina and her six children touched down in Los Angeles, California, from London on Friday night.

The 41-year-old was escorted through arrivals by her oldest daughter Zahara as Vivienne and Know trotted along beside her while Maddox and Pax happily brought up the rear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hildren-arrive-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz4bh09Sg7b


----------



## Singra

You don't nessesarily need to wear a bra, with that jersey wearing some kind of nipple pastie/cover would suffice, she just needs to dim the headlights.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> You don't nessesarily need to wear a bra, with that jersey wearing some kind of nipple pastie/cover would suffice, she just needs to dim the headlights.


or wear a jacket over her top


----------



## Freckles1

Most likely her "nipples" are chest skin her doc manipulated to look like a nipple. If she did a full mastectomy ( which I believe she did) the docs wouldn't leave her nipple tissue. Therefore she will always have "headlights". I agree. She needs to wear a silicone pasty of sorts.


----------



## luvprada

I read that she did not have the nipples removed but no bra or something in this situation is tacky


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> DM and their degrading headlines towards any woman except the Ks.... once again they sideline the cause and go straight to the shallow, complete with close up pics. It's a despicable rag of a tabloid.



This. The DM's commentary on women irritates me more than Angie's need for a nipple cover.


----------



## gazoo

I agree that the DM is despicable. Usually about every woman they report on. But this isn't new to them or other outlets, which is why it's incomprehensible to me that she, knowing how everyone jumps to clutch their pearls over visible nipples, continues to flash them in professional, somber settings where she's trying to convey a message that has nothing to do with her own sexuality. It detracts from her message every single time, yet she does it every single time. I can't really understand her. Nipple covers, camisoles, a jacket, whatever just do what you have to do to make sure the message isn't your nipples but about the causes that you're saying are so important to you. 

I confess, I sometimes go out without a bra, and know the reaction I get from women. I'd NEVER go into any professional setting like that because it would undercut anything I was trying to accomplish.


----------



## sdkitty

FreeSpirit71 said:


> This. The DM's commentary on women irritates me more than Angie's need for a nipple cover.


her lack of nipple coverage doesn't irritate me.  I just think it's a mistake


----------



## Grace123

Well at any rate, the nipples achieved lots of publicity. Maybe that's taking over for using the kids so much.


----------



## scarlet555

Don't care what she has had done, Nipples are distracting small or big and hers aren't small!!  Fine if you are traveling and shopping but meeting with prominent people, come on. What's the focus?


----------



## Swanky

*Aid worker claims Angelina Jolie adopted son Maddox using false information*










© Camilla Morandi/Rex USA
A Cambodian aid worker is making extraordinary claims about Angelina Jolie's 2003 adoption of eldest son Maddox Jolie-Pitt.

Mounh Sarath, 51, tells Britain's The Sun on Sunday that he signed official papers in Cambodia claiming he was Maddox's father in order to help speed along the boy's adoption all those years ago.

He also claims he still has legal power of attorney over the now-teenager and showed The Sun on Sunday the adoption document filed with a court in Cambodia's Battambong province in August 2003 to back up his claims.

He explained the lie, telling the paper, "She had to change his name, so the only way was for me to do it. I said he's my son."

"In court documents, Maddox is still my son," he said. "She never cleared this up."

Despite his claims, there is no evidence that either Angelina, 41, or then-husband Billy Bob Thornton, 61 -- who was also involved in Maddox's adoption before he and Angelina divorced -- knew what Mounh did.

According to MailOnline, Angelina has previously said she went to "great lengths to ensure Maddox did not have a living birth mother in Cambodia" and that she would "never rob a mother of her child."

Maddox's adoption took place at a time when the United States was imposing tougher restrictions on adopting kids from Cambodia because of trafficking concerns.

Lauryn Galindo -- the adoption agent who handled Angelina and Maddox's case -- spent time in prison after reportedly falsifying the names, birth dates and birth places of Cambodian children who were adopted by Americans. (She denied this at the time, telling ABC's "20/20," "I have never been involved or charged with anything other than paperwork errors. And that's what I pled to, that's what I'm going to go to prison for."

While making his serious claims, Mounh -- who met Angelina through charity work -- also revealed he and the star have since fallen out. "I would be happy if Cambodia didn't see her again," he said.

Angelina was in Cambodia in February to promote "First They Killed My Father," a movie she directed for Netflix about the Khmer Rouge and Cambodian genocide. Maddox worked on the film.

Neither Angelina nor soon-to-be ex-husbandBrad Pitt, who legally adopted Maddox after settling down with Angelina, have commented on the claims.

In addition to Maddox, the former couple are also parents to son Pax, 13, who was adopted from Vietman; daughter Zahara, 12, who was adopted from Ethiopia; and biological children Shiloh, 10, who was born in Namibia, plus 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, who were born in France.

http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...using-false-information/ar-BByoOSr?li=BBnb7Kz


----------



## vink

Swanky said:


> *Aid worker claims Angelina Jolie adopted son Maddox using false information*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji767] Camilla Morandi/Rex USA
> A Cambodian aid worker is making extraordinary claims about Angelina Jolie's 2003 adoption of eldest son Maddox Jolie-Pitt.
> 
> Mounh Sarath, 51, tells Britain's The Sun on Sunday that he signed official papers in Cambodia claiming he was Maddox's father in order to help speed along the boy's adoption all those years ago.
> 
> He also claims he still has legal power of attorney over the now-teenager and showed The Sun on Sunday the adoption document filed with a court in Cambodia's Battambong province in August 2003 to back up his claims.
> 
> He explained the lie, telling the paper, "She had to change his name, so the only way was for me to do it. I said he's my son."
> 
> "In court documents, Maddox is still my son," he said. "She never cleared this up."
> 
> Despite his claims, there is no evidence that either Angelina, 41, or then-husband Billy Bob Thornton, 61 -- who was also involved in Maddox's adoption before he and Angelina divorced -- knew what Mounh did.
> 
> According to MailOnline, Angelina has previously said she went to "great lengths to ensure Maddox did not have a living birth mother in Cambodia" and that she would "never rob a mother of her child."
> 
> Maddox's adoption took place at a time when the United States was imposing tougher restrictions on adopting kids from Cambodia because of trafficking concerns.
> 
> Lauryn Galindo -- the adoption agent who handled Angelina and Maddox's case -- spent time in prison after reportedly falsifying the names, birth dates and birth places of Cambodian children who were adopted by Americans. (She denied this at the time, telling ABC's "20/20," "I have never been involved or charged with anything other than paperwork errors. And that's what I pled to, that's what I'm going to go to prison for."
> 
> While making his serious claims, Mounh -- who met Angelina through charity work -- also revealed he and the star have since fallen out. "I would be happy if Cambodia didn't see her again," he said.
> 
> Angelina was in Cambodia in February to promote "First They Killed My Father," a movie she directed for Netflix about the Khmer Rouge and Cambodian genocide. Maddox worked on the film.
> 
> Neither Angelina nor soon-to-be ex-husbandBrad Pitt, who legally adopted Maddox after settling down with Angelina, have commented on the claims.
> 
> In addition to Maddox, the former couple are also parents to son Pax, 13, who was adopted from Vietman; daughter Zahara, 12, who was adopted from Ethiopia; and biological children Shiloh, 10, who was born in Namibia, plus 8-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, who were born in France.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/movies/cel...using-false-information/ar-BByoOSr?li=BBnb7Kz



Out of curiosity, consider the kids extensive places of birth, do they have a problem with the passports and visas? What nationality do they hold? Or it's just the allure of exotic location? I guess it's American for the adopted ones. But how about the biological ones?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And first place he goes to is The Sun?


----------



## bisbee

pukasonqo said:


> devil's advocate here, i had a total mastectomy and reconstruction on my right breast and wearing a bra is painfully uncomfortable at times
> that could be her reason not to wear one


Of course...but she could wear nipple covers.


----------



## Junkenpo

I recently learned that foreign-born adopted children from out of the USA didn't automatically earn citizenship in the USA.  Hoops and hurdles and paperwork abound.It changed in 2000 to make the process easier, especially for under-18s, but still.  Here's a link for information.


----------



## vink

Junkenpo said:


> I recently learned that foreign-born adopted children from out of the USA didn't automatically earn citizenship in the USA.  Hoops and hurdles and paperwork abound.It changed in 2000 to make the process easier, especially for under-18s, but still.  Here's a link for information.



I see. Thank you for the link and info. [emoji4]


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt has been locking himself away in a Los Angeles art studio over long and lonely nights to channel his heartbreak over his divorce from Angelina Jolie.

The 53-year-old actor has been creating a sculpture under the direction of his friend, British artist Thomas Houseago.

DailyMail.com can exclusively reveal he has been spending up to 15 hours a day in the studio working until the early hours of the morning and listening to playlists of sad songs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Brad-Pitt-hides-art-studio.html#ixzz4bzqRGV1e


----------



## Docjeun




----------



## Sasha2012

Reclusive Brad Pitt emerged looking shockingly thin and gaunt in Los Angeles on Wednesday.

In recent months the 53-year-old has been locking himself away in a Los Angeles art studio while nursing a broken heart following his split from Angelina Jolie.

As the father-of-six arrived at his creative bolthole this week, the actor often described as the 'sexiest man alive' looked a shadow of his former self.

It seems his divorce from Angelina, 41, and the ugly legal war that followed has taken a toll.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-gaunt-shock-new-pictures.html#ixzz4cuVpILmW


----------



## gazoo

Gosh, he's got a tight jawline for his age.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> Gosh, he's got a tight jawline for his age.


wonder if he's had some help with that
DM is such trash.  You can tell it's them as soon as you start reading


----------



## Docjeun

He's how old?  I thought just around fifty.


----------



## Lounorada

Brad is lookin' _good _


----------



## Swanky

looks gaunt and old to me.  He's had work done, he seems to keep up a little imo


----------



## twinkle.tink

Lounorada said:


> Brad is lookin' _good _


I agree! Thin, but good.


----------



## Flatsy

I thought he looked really good a couple of months ago.  Now I agree with "shockingly gaunt and thin".  He's never been that thin, not even when he was in his 20s.  I think it's scary looking.


----------



## Docjeun

Maybe he's lost weight due to a new role he's playing in a movie.


----------



## vink

Docjeun said:


> Maybe he's lost weight due to a new role he's playing in a movie.



I agree.


----------



## peppermintpatty

He is too thin. I imagine all of the hell he has been through has taken a toll. The investigation, not seeing the kids as much as he would have liked, and having to see them supervised. He was looking pretty good for a while there. After the split he looked better than he had in years!!! For one he looked clean! Now, idk why he would be thinner since he is supposedly seeing the kids more now. Maybe he is throwing himself into his new hobby so much he forgets to eat. 10 lbs would help- a lot!!!! He is still the dad of his 6 kids, hope he starts taking care of himself. It never looks like Angelina does!!!! It would be good for the kids to see both of their parents at a healthy weight!


----------



## Sasha2012

He is going through a rather messy split from ex Angelina Jolie.

But Brad Pitt certainly didn't seem too bothered at the premiere of The Lost City Of Z on Wednesday night, looking back to his normal cheery self as he arrived at the screening.

The 53-year-old star displayed a slimline physique, drowning his slender frame in a baggy jacket and oversized trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rives-Lost-City-Z-premiere.html#ixzz4dU1yv1H9


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> He is going through a rather messy split from ex Angelina Jolie.
> 
> But Brad Pitt certainly didn't seem too bothered at the premiere of The Lost City Of Z on Wednesday night, looking back to his normal cheery self as he arrived at the screening.
> 
> The 53-year-old star displayed a slimline physique, drowning his slender frame in a baggy jacket and oversized trousers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rives-Lost-City-Z-premiere.html#ixzz4dU1yv1H9


he looks good except for that hat


----------



## Singra

^ ...And his pants could have been less baggy.


----------



## gazoo

He and Charlie should play father and son or brothers in something. They're so similar it's crazy.


----------



## scarlet555

I can't believe his pants!  It makes him look older than Robert Redford!


----------



## mkr

Please tell me those pants are not pleated.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Everything thing but the shirt is wrong, all wrong. No Brad! That is BAD!!!!!!


----------



## Grace123

I don't like him, but he looks ok to me. A little thin but I doubt it's from pining.


----------



## Docjeun

He's too thin I think, hopefully it's for a part in a movie.


----------



## Lounorada

sdkitty said:


> he looks good except for that hat


And the clown pants!


----------



## Docjeun

those pants!
Why in the world does he wear those stupid hate, I don't think they suit him at all.


----------



## Docjeun

He looks much older than he is, needs to gain some weight.


----------



## sdkitty

Docjeun said:


> He looks much older than he is, needs to gain some weight.


I don't think he looks old...maybe it's the hat


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I actually think the wide pants could have been cool if they were styled better. He just looks sloppy and mismatched here. I've noticed the gray beard really ages him. He looks younger clean shaven.


----------



## Singra

^ Yeah the jacket, pants and hat look like they all belong to different outfits and the combination of the jacket (which makes his shoulders look narrower), the newsies hat and the Charlie Chaplin pants make him look like he just arrived from a time machine. 

I dunno maybe he's intentionally going for the grandpa look.


----------



## Docjeun

I don't think he cares how he looks


----------



## Docjeun

I think he got that look from AJ


----------



## Alexenjie

Intense stress can make some people eat all the time and other people it will stop them from feeling hunger completely. For some people it has no affect on their appetite at all. Or like others said maybe Brad is super skinny for a movie he is going to be in. Whatever the reason, I don't think Brad will stay super skinny, like Angie chooses to, for life.


----------



## Grande Latte

Looks to me, divorce is taking a toll on Brad as well...

Marriage is hard. Divorce is hard. Being single is hard.....Life is hard.


----------



## Singra

Life is mother F***king hard!

I'm sure Mr Pitt will be fine... eventually, he's a big boy, he's even got the big boy pants to prove it.


Maybe he's waiting for another woman so he can sync up his style/personality with. Can't recall another celeb who's style morphed into their partners style as much as Pitt.... maybe it doesn't mean anything or maybe he's one of those people who are lost without a partner.

There was some lame headline on google that said Pitt was majorly flirting with sienna miller... seems a rubbish rumor but on the off chance it's not perhaps some flirty boho chic is in his future.


----------



## twinkle.tink

Grande Latte said:


> Looks to me, divorce is taking a toll on Brad as well...
> 
> *Marriage is hard. Divorce is hard. Being single is hard.....Life is hard*.





Singra said:


> *Life is mother F***king hard!*
> 
> I'm sure Mr Pitt will be fine... eventually, he's a big boy, he's even got the big boy pants to prove it.
> 
> 
> Maybe he's waiting for another woman so he can sync up his style/personality with. *Can't recall another celeb who's style morphed into their partners style as much as Pitt*.... maybe it doesn't mean anything or maybe he's one of those people who are lost without a partner.
> 
> There was some lame headline on google that said Pitt was majorly flirting with sienna miller... seems a rubbish rumor but on the off chance it's not perhaps some flirty boho chic is in his future.



Every. Dang. Day

He really does seem to morph into his partner.
I saw tabloid fodder about a pairing with Kate Hudson...I thought that would be good fit; they both seem very laid back.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I just heard he was "heavily flirting" with Siena Miller.


----------



## Grace123

Yes life is hard. It's even harder for those who don't have millions of dollars.


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> Life is mother F***king hard!
> 
> I'm sure Mr Pitt will be fine... eventually, he's a big boy, he's even got the big boy pants to prove it.
> 
> 
> Maybe he's waiting for another woman so he can sync up his style/personality with. Can't recall another celeb who's style morphed into their partners style as much as Pitt.... maybe it doesn't mean anything or maybe he's one of those people who are lost without a partner.
> 
> There was some lame headline on google that said Pitt was majorly flirting with sienna miller... seems a rubbish rumor but on the off chance it's not perhaps some flirty boho chic is in his future.



Your "Pants" comment makes me laugh out loud. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Grande Latte

I thought he was seeing Kate Hudson, now Sienna Miller? But truly, Brad needs to recover first before he starts dating. It's not healthy for anyone to date him right now. If I were a girl interested in him, I wouldn't "waste" my time right now.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Grande Latte said:


> I thought he was seeing Kate Hudson, now Sienna Miller? But truly, Brad needs to recover first before he starts dating. It's not healthy for anyone to date him right now. If I were a girl interested in him, I wouldn't "waste" my time right now.



Nah, I think he was never seeing Kate Hudson. Seems to me that was what she wanted for us to think? She's thirsty.. but I'd like to see Brad with Sienna


----------



## remainsilly

Well, Brad could wear a green burlap sack & announce, "I am broccoli man!"
Still would look ace to me.


----------



## V0N1B2

Grande Latte said:


> I thought he was seeing Kate Hudson, now Sienna Miller? But truly, Brad needs to recover first before he starts dating. It's not healthy for anyone to date him right now. If I were a girl interested in him, I wouldn't "waste" my time right now.





Cinamonn_girl said:


> Nah, I think he was never seeing Kate Hudson. Seems to me that was what she wanted for us to think? She's thirsty.. but I'd like to see Brad with Sienna


Huh? No no, the magazine cover at the checkout said Kate stormed out on Brad. She was bitter, bitter that he refused to marry her! She threw his stuff on the driveway!  Ugh. The drama!   I think it was in this week's edition - last week was Kate's pregnancy shocker I think. Goldie is really happy for her. I hope Kate and the baby will be okay, I'm praying for them.
Wait, you mean these gossip rags aren't true? It's like fake news?


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I kind of want to see Brad with Sienna too. Don't know why. I just do.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I don't understand why someone like Brad Pitt NEVER dates a non-celebrity.


----------



## myown

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't understand why someone like Brad Pitt NEVER dates a non-celebrity.


they re afraid those people could be after fame. like only wanting fame not him? or it is hard to get to know a non-celeb?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I think after fame would be a bigger problem with low-tier celebs like Sienna Miller than with a non-celeb. I imagine most non-celebs wouldn't want to date him. He has a very different lifestyle than most people which probably isn't compatabile with a woman who lives a normal 9-5 life. He also has six kids now.


----------



## Singra

^ That's a good point about lifestyle. I was reading about Scarlett Johansson's divorce and a "source" close to her husband described the schedule he has with his child to accommodate her work schedule. Everything revolves around that work schedule, it seems like it would be a nightmare for the average working person to fit their schedule/life around something like it. Maybe it's why quite a few male actors/celebs shack up with their former assistant or nanny, their life is already wrapped around the lifestyle of a actor/celeb.

It is interesting that Pitt hasn't really dated anyone low profile since becoming famous. He's always on about how he get hounded by the press and I do believe that he isn't one of those celebs that consciously and actively works at getting attention like some others but if he lived his life a little differently surely that attention would diminish without taking away his box office value.




For the publicist of female celebs Pitt is a dream... Pitt's image has been defined in large part by the people he's dated, any whisper of a hookup is guaranteed to churn out significant attention however brief. Sienna Miller currently has a movie out on which Pitt was a producer and Kate Hudson virtually has no career aside from being professionally seen in the right places with the the right people... so I assume/ed the rumours come from some enterprising publicist. I would take the news that Pitt is dating anyone so close after all the drama to be a bad sign.


----------



## sdkitty

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't understand why someone like Brad Pitt NEVER dates a non-celebrity.


I guess those are the people he meets through his work and his social circle.  Seems pretty natural.  There are some celebs who marry "regular" people but then the spouse often seems to get thirsty (thinking alec baldwin)


----------



## Sasha2012

His rugged boy next door good looks made him a household name.

But a gaunt Brad Pitt looked almost unrecognisable, as he stepped out in Los Angeles over the weekend.

A white long-sleeved shirt and denim jeans did little to hide the actor's shockingly slender figure.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-shockingly-slender-frame.html#ixzz4eZ5Zj4QY


----------



## FreeSpirit71

His PR people set him up with JenA. He met AngelinaJ and GwynethP on film sets.

Seems like he has form here, so look to his next GF to be from a movie or associated with one in production.


----------



## Grace123

I like his haircut. Hope he keeps that instead of going weird with his hair again.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Allisonfaye said:


> I don't understand why someone like Brad Pitt NEVER dates a non-celebrity.


He does, it's just not good publicist fodder.


----------



## Grande Latte

TBH, I'm so sick and tired of men dating immediately after divorce. It almost renders their previous marriages obsolete. Like there's no time for mourning or reflection.

I know of a couple deeply in love. The wife of 15 years died suddenly and after 6 months the husband re-married. Needless to say, all our family and friends are stunned and hurt. So hurt like she never mattered. Where did he find the time and energy to date and get married like there was no grieving time....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*'Splitting from Angelina was like death': Brad Pitt confesses to drinking too much in run up to 'self-inflicted' end of his marriage in first raw interview*

Brad Pitt has compared his split from Angelina Jolie to 'a death', *admitting that he is an emotional 'retard' whose heavy drinking helped ruined his marriage.*

Jolie stunned the world in September, 2016 when she filed for divorce following an alleged altercation on a private jet between the actor and their 15-year-old son, Maddox.

Now in his first interview since the shock separation, he reveals he is tee-total, in therapy *and blames himself for the marriage crumbling, conceding: 'I hit the lottery and I still would waste my time on those hollow pursuits.*

He told GQ Style magazine: '(The split was) self-inflicted... If you love someone, set them free. Now I know what it means, by feeling it.

'It means to love without ownership. It means expecting nothing in return. It doesn't mean f*** all to me until, you know. Until you live it. 

When asked if the last few months had felt like he was grieving a death, he simply replied: 'Yeah.'

*The Fight Club star has quit alcohol since the incident, admitting it had become a 'problem' during his life with Angelina.*

I mean, we have a winery. I enjoy wine very, very much, but I just ran it to the ground. I had to step away for a minute,' he continued. 'And truthfully I could drink a Russian under the table with his own vodka. I was a professional. I was good,' before conceding that he didn't 'want to live that way anymore'.

'But me, personally, I can’t remember a day since I got out of college when I wasn’t boozing or had a spliff, or something. 

'I mean I stopped everything except boozing when I started my family. But even this last year, you know - things I wasn’t dealing with. I was boozing too much. It’s just become a problem.'

He has now replaced boozing with therapy, adding: 'You know, I just started therapy. I love it. I love it. I went through two therapists to get the right one.'

Alongside his bombshell revelation that his drinking damaged his relationship, the actor says that he spent too much time away from his children working on films. 

'I say that as someone who's let the work take me away. Kids are so delicate,' he explains. 'They absorb everything. They need to have their hand held and things explained. They need to be listened to. When I get in that busy work mode, I'm not hearing. I want to be better at that.'

And it seems the therapy is working - Pitt refuses to take the magnifying glass away from himself, saying he is 'emotionally retarded' and hasn't 'been great' at proving his feelings to his children, explaining: 'It's hit me smack in the face with our divorce: I gotta be more. I gotta be more for them. I have to show them.' 

Explaining his life in the weeks after Angelina filed for divorce, Brad says he was too devastated to return to his home in Beverly Hills and needed to get away.

He slept on a friend's floor for six weeks as he tried to cope with the loss of his relationship and family homelife.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

So it WAS Pitt's fault, not Jolie's.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *'Splitting from Angelina was like death': Brad Pitt confesses to drinking too much in run up to 'self-inflicted' end of his marriage in first raw interview*
> 
> Brad Pitt has compared his split from Angelina Jolie to 'a death', *admitting that he is an emotional 'retard' whose heavy drinking helped ruined his marriage.*
> 
> Jolie stunned the world in September, 2016 when she filed for divorce following an alleged altercation on a private jet between the actor and their 15-year-old son, Maddox.
> 
> Now in his first interview since the shock separation, he reveals he is tee-total, in therapy *and blames himself for the marriage crumbling, conceding: 'I hit the lottery and I still would waste my time on those hollow pursuits.*
> 
> He told GQ Style magazine: '(The split was) self-inflicted... If you love someone, set them free. Now I know what it means, by feeling it.
> 
> 'It means to love without ownership. It means expecting nothing in return. It doesn't mean f*** all to me until, you know. Until you live it.
> 
> When asked if the last few months had felt like he was grieving a death, he simply replied: 'Yeah.'
> 
> *The Fight Club star has quit alcohol since the incident, admitting it had become a 'problem' during his life with Angelina.*
> 
> I mean, we have a winery. I enjoy wine very, very much, but I just ran it to the ground. I had to step away for a minute,' he continued. 'And truthfully I could drink a Russian under the table with his own vodka. I was a professional. I was good,' before conceding that he didn't 'want to live that way anymore'.
> 
> 'But me, personally, I can’t remember a day since I got out of college when I wasn’t boozing or had a spliff, or something.
> 
> 'I mean I stopped everything except boozing when I started my family. But even this last year, you know - things I wasn’t dealing with. I was boozing too much. It’s just become a problem.'
> 
> He has now replaced boozing with therapy, adding: 'You know, I just started therapy. I love it. I love it. I went through two therapists to get the right one.'
> 
> Alongside his bombshell revelation that his drinking damaged his relationship, the actor says that he spent too much time away from his children working on films.
> 
> 'I say that as someone who's let the work take me away. Kids are so delicate,' he explains. 'They absorb everything. They need to have their hand held and things explained. They need to be listened to. When I get in that busy work mode, I'm not hearing. I want to be better at that.'
> 
> And it seems the therapy is working - Pitt refuses to take the magnifying glass away from himself, saying he is 'emotionally retarded' and hasn't 'been great' at proving his feelings to his children, explaining: 'It's hit me smack in the face with our divorce: I gotta be more. I gotta be more for them. I have to show them.'
> 
> Explaining his life in the weeks after Angelina filed for divorce, Brad says he was too devastated to return to his home in Beverly Hills and needed to get away.
> 
> He slept on a friend's floor for six weeks as he tried to cope with the loss of his relationship and family homelife.


I'm shocked that he'd reveal all this to GQ.  And my first reaction is if he realized he had a problem why couldn't he get therapy and salvage the family?  Unless he didn't realize it until it was too late.  Why couldn't she give him an ultimatum instead of just dumping him?  This is all very personal.


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> So it WAS Pitt's fault, not Jolie's.



That's what I took away from the article.
Kudos to him for admitting his faults. 
We all know people who refused to admit when they're wrong, so I think this is a good step in rebuilding his relationship with the kids.


----------



## zen1965

Kudos to him admitting his faults, yes.
Would be great if the same curtesy was offered to Angelina by those who relentlessly bashed and verbally degraded her in the wake of the break-up.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> Kudos to him admitting his faults, yes.
> Would be great if the same curtesy was offered to Angelina by those who relentlessly bashed and verbally degraded her in the wake of the break-up.



That's also kinda why I posted this, and bolded some parts where he admits it was his fault. People were instant to demonize Angelina the second the divorce was announced, calling her every name in the book, all sorts of theories etc. Brad and Angie never said anything publicly, yet people all over the internet, including here, quickly made up their minds who to blame.


----------



## zen1965

ITA.
Alas - as you say - including here. In the case of members who I "liked" and respected, it made me quite sad on occasion. (Silly me)


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> I'm shocked that he'd reveal all this to GQ.  And my first reaction is if he realized he had a problem why couldn't he get therapy and salvage the family?  Unless he didn't realize it until it was too late.  Why couldn't she give him an ultimatum instead of just dumping him?  This is all very personal.


Did you find it too revealing?

When I started the article I thought whoa this is too much to reveal but when I finished it there were many parts I found quite moving. He rambles in parts and sometimes uses weird LA language but he was very honest with his emotions and I thought that was admirable... there were parts I even related to in an indirect way.

In totality I thought it was one of the better celebrity interviews I think I've read.


----------



## cocolv

Honestly, when he talks about 'boozing since college...' I don't understand where it didn't sink in about the responsibilities of parenting. I would imagine that AJ probably got so sick of him not being in a straight state of mind & there was probably a straw that broke the camels back (maybe in the plane when they say he might of went off on one of the kids). Of course, people tell you what they want you to know & I'm sure he's looking forward to a road to recovery, not only with drinking but on the road to being a good parent. Once you have kids your life is no longer your own. I know it's a cliche but it's so true no matter what your social standing is. It's good to see that it seems that they are working together towards the goal of good parenting. I wish them the best.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Did you find it too revealing?
> 
> When I started the article I thought whoa this is too much to reveal but when I finished it there were many parts I found quite moving. He rambles in parts and sometimes uses weird LA language but he was very honest with his emotions and I thought that was admirable... there were parts I even related to in an indirect way.
> 
> In totality I thought it was one of the better celebrity interviews I think I've read.


I haven't read the whole thing.  My first reaction was why reveal all this to GQ?  Are they known for in-depth articles? Guess maybe they are; I don't read it.  Maybe doing this is part of his therapy.  Seems very personal to me but seems he's trying to do the right thing.  In doing so he makes himself look good for being honest and redeems Angie too.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, he drank or did pot every single day.  That's a lot.  Good for him for working to get better.


----------



## mkr

Babydoll Chanel said:


> That's also kinda why I posted this, and bolded some parts where he admits it was his fault. People were instant to demonize Angelina the second the divorce was announced, calling her every name in the book, all sorts of theories etc. Brad and Angie never said anything publicly, yet people all over the internet, including here, quickly made up their minds who to blame.


Um, Angie said and did plenty publicly.  Don't forget all the nasty accusations and articles written back then.  She was out for blood.


----------



## lallybelle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> So it WAS Pitt's fault, not Jolie's.



How do you figure him admitting faults mean it was all him? That's a leap.


----------



## TC1

The words emotional "retard" make me cringe. GQ can do better.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> I haven't read the whole thing.  My first reaction was why reveal all this to GQ?  Are they known for in-depth articles? Guess maybe they are; I don't read it.  Maybe doing this is part of his therapy.  Seems very personal to me but seems he's trying to do the right thing.  In doing so he makes himself look good for being honest and redeems Angie too.


Ah okay, that's interesting... I agree it does redeem him and Jolie.

I don't read GQ but from previous profiles I've read they have been pretty in depth but they're not usually this revealing. Pitt's interview is definitely the most revealing I've read.

From some of the issues he seems to be grappling with a men's magazine makes sense... although this is for GQ style... don't  know how that's different from the regular GQ.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> *I'm shocked that he'd reveal all this to GQ.*  And my first reaction is if he realized he had a problem why couldn't he get therapy and salvage the family?  Unless he didn't realize it until it was too late.  Why couldn't she give him an ultimatum instead of just dumping him?  This is all very personal.



He didn't. The article posted is actually from Daily Mail and it appears they mention the GQ Style article but then they inserted many quotes into their article that were not part of it. I don't know where they got those "quotes".

Here's a link to the actual GQ article. There is very little of what the Daily Mail wrote in it.

http://www.gq.com/story/brad-pitt-gq-style-cover-story


----------



## Jayne1

Excellent PR on his part.  It's his fault, he takes full responsibility and we don't hate him.  We haven't turned off him, even a little.


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> He didn't. The article posted is actually from Daily Mail and it appears they mention the GQ Style article but then they inserted many quotes into their article that were not part of it. I don't know where they got those "quotes".
> 
> Here's a link to the actual GQ article. There is very little of what the Daily Mail wrote in it.
> 
> http://www.gq.com/story/brad-pitt-gq-style-cover-story


Are you referring to the article that was posted on the previous page? Is that a DM article?

There's a bit of sh**ty editorial but most of the quotes were in the interview although they've been selectively edited. In the full context of the interview they read differently.



Jayne1 said:


> Excellent PR on his part.  It's his fault, he takes full responsibility and we don't hate him.  We haven't turned off him, even a little.


Who's there to turn on...I came away with an improved opinion of both Pitt and Jolie from the article. It was a tragic story, if anything the interview is a reminder of how easy it is the most precious thing in your life can be destroyed.

Of course there is the cynical self serving aspect to any PR but Pitt could have accomplished the same goal without being so raw. The interview was a reminder to me not to pass judgement... though I am guilty of that and will continue to be guilty of that in my life.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> Are you referring to the article that was posted on the previous page? Is that a DM article?
> 
> There's a bit of ****ty editorial but most of the quotes were in the interview although they've been selectively edited. In the full context of the interview they read differently.



Yep. The Daily Mail cherry-picked certain quotes and then wrote narrative around it to make it appear far more negative than it actually was. He didn't admit to being at fault, though he did admit to making certain mistakes in his life.


----------



## Singra

I just read this and thought it was interesting...



> *Why Brad Pitt Won the Jolie-Pitt War by Throwing Himself on His Sword*
> Raw is a good look for *Brad Pitt*.
> 
> While we're fairly used to female stars turning the hindsight light inward in order to publicly purge the demons of a failed relationship, fewer and far between are the moments when a man willingly steps up and flays himself for all to savor.
> 
> And Pitt didn't have to do that. All signs pointed to him having built up enough of a pre-split reputation, both among his Hollywood peers and his fans, that even the zero-to-100 breakdown of his marriage to *Angelina Jolie*and the custody issues that ensued would only be a temporary blip in the court of public opinion.
> 
> His warm reception at the Golden Globes, the ovation that even the star himself looked surprised by, was an indicator back in January that no one was buying the idea of Brad-as-villain, as someone who was "terrified" for the truth to come out, as Jolie's court documents claimed.
> 
> Jolie was the first to publicly address their divorce back in February, when she and Pitt were actually far further along on the road to rapprochement than it seemed, but Jolie's comments had all the hallmarks of a most reluctant return to the spotlight.
> 
> Which is entirely understandable, of course. She wanted to talk about her latest directorial effort, the Cambodian-set _First They Killed My Father_, which son *Maddox* also worked on with her, and it would have been a glaring omission had she forbid the BBC or ABC News' *George Stephanopoulos* from asking about her divorce.
> 
> So, she gamely yet reservedly answered a few questions about the state of her family and, more memorably, whether she still thought Pitt was a wonderful father.
> 
> "Of course, of course," she replied, shaking her head slightly. "We will always be a family, always."
> 
> While no one doubted that the devoted parents of six would ultimately pull it together for the sake of their kids, eventually, Jolie's initial comments on the matter still struck a somewhat mournful tone, as if she was finally providing the proof that the Brangelina era was dead and buried.
> 
> Going from the couple who fell in love practically at first sight and remained _the_ couple for 11 years (aka a celebrity eternity) to two removed acquaintances, communicating mainly through lawyers and headlines... it was just a sad moment.
> 
> It was also a fairly calculated moment, as Jolie also knew that speaking out first would give her—upper hand is such a cold term—the momentum in readjusting the divorce narrative so it wasn't all about her seemingly trying to stand between Pitt and his kids.
> 
> Jolie had her reasons for initially pursuing full custody of Maddox, *Zahara*, *Shiloh*, *Pax*, *Knox*and *Vivienne Jolie-Pitt*, but it couldn't have been more of a bombshell move to those on the outside. Yet the notion that Pitt must have done something really bad to deserve it—even when he was being investigated (and ultimately never charged) over the argument that occurred aboard their private plane days before Jolie filed—never took off in the public's hearts and minds.
> 
> It wasn't that people thought Jolie was making anything up, but for whatever reason, her actions were largely perceived as punitive rather than absolutely necessary. Perhaps it was the enduring portrait of Angelina-as-villainous-vixen still lingering from a decade ago, or just the remaining problematic issue with he-said, she-said, in that it's still easier for a lot of people to give the "he" the benefit of the doubt. That happens all too often with celebrities.
> 
> But there was also the unspoken inclination not to pile on a guy with a substance issue—as Brad has now since admitted to in his unprecedentedly revealing, literally sober look at what went so horribly wrong between him and Jolie.
> 
> Which brings us to today and his bombshell interview with _GQ Style _for its Summer 2017 issue that went public Wednesday.
> 
> Pitt's in therapy now ("I love it," he said twice) and has quit drinking after realizing he was self-medicating with alcohol to numb himself.
> 
> "I was boozing too much. It's just become a problem," he acknowledged. "And I'm really happy it's been half a year now, which is bittersweet, but I've got my feelings in my fingertips again. I think that's part of the human challenge: You either deny them all of your life or you answer them and evolve."
> 
> "Them" being his feelings, which, despite the iconic vessel they're kept in, are just as human as anybody's.
> 
> But despite his recent anger at Joliefor the initially public airing of their dirty laundry, even if it was confined to the hopelessly vague terms of legalese ("He was furious with her in a way he has never been furious before," a source told E! News), Pitt noticeably did not take the opportunity with _GQ_ to tell an "it takes two to tango" story.
> 
> Or not on the record, anyway.
> 
> Yet this could have been that time, Pitt's version of ex *Jennifer Aniston*'s infamous "sensitivity chip missing" post-split analysis of _him_.
> 
> Instead, Brad willingly took the blame for the implosion of Brangelina, calling the tortuous road he's traveled since September "self-inflicted."
> 
> Not that anyone was waiting for the other shoe to drop as far as Angelina's parenting went, the 41-year-old Oscar winner's devotion to her family never being in doubt for one second since she adopted Maddox in 2002 and rerouted her famously alluring intensity toward motherhood. But this interview could have been a more obstinate denial of wrongdoing on Pitt's part.
> 
> Yet it was quite the opposite. Throwing caution to the wind—and simultaneously capitalizing on 30 years of good will built up in Hollywood—Brad went for it, translating what he's gleaned from his newfound love of therapy into a painfully self-aware, self-deprecating, oft-poetic (building a fire "makes me feel life") and at times rambling discourse on a charmed life that veered off course and what he's doing to right the ship.
> 
> The spilling of his guts also makes for a fairly humorous juxtaposition with the accompanying photo shoot (it's a style magazine, after all), including a pic of Pitt partially buried in the sand wearing a $240 Rick Owens tank top and $790 Bottega Veneta pants.
> 
> And we have no doubt that the humor is not lost on Brad Pitt, the guy who grew up surrounded by cornfields in Missouri who became one of the most famous humans on the planet and is now starting over in a way at 53.
> 
> His public has never wavered, though. He's part of the Hollywood firmament. So long as Pitt continued to produce (his Plan B Entertainment was behind both _12 Years a Slave_and _Moonlight_), act (a "very small slice" of his life pie these days, he said) or do just about anything publicly, barring some truly disastrous revelation, his future success was never that much in question.
> 
> And neither was Jolie's, for that matter, her public image having been incrementally set in stone over the years on its own, as she went from self-destructive wild child to full-fledged movie star, earth mother and humanitarian and came out stronger and more fascinating at every turn.
> 
> But Pitt's come-to-Jesus interview is what people are going to remember now—for its sheer length (there's plenty more to read aside from the divorce portion), for its introspection and philosophizing, for the mild tinge of celebrity self-indulgence, for lack of f--ks given, for the moment when he admitted that being Brad Pitt's partner in life wasn't always the stuff dreams are made of.
> 
> At least, this is what people will remember until Jolie digs deep. She could be talking, or sitting in hair and makeup for the accompanying glamour shoot, right this minute. Just as it's been every time she's gone away for a bit and then reemerged with fresh insight into a harrowing chapter in her life, the result should be nothing short of spectacular.
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/848148/...lie-pitt-war-by-throwing-himself-on-his-sword


----------



## scarlet555

So it is *a fact *Jolie called CPS and the feds on Pitt?


----------



## Singra

^ not sure where you got that nugget. 



Some of the tweets about pitt's photo shoot have been pretty funny, on the one hand I feel bad because the guy Kaye's himself bare in the interview but on the other hand some of the photos are pretty hilarious. 

Here are a few...
http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/news/a45008/brad-pitt-gq-cover-tweets/


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> He didn't. The article posted is actually from Daily Mail and it appears they mention the GQ Style article but then they inserted many quotes into their article that were not part of it. I don't know where they got those "quotes".
> 
> Here's a link to the actual GQ article. There is very little of what the Daily Mail wrote in it.
> 
> http://www.gq.com/story/brad-pitt-gq-style-cover-story


interesting.....thanks for posting
I kind of wonder if he's been high one way or the other all along, she must have known.....maybe she used to be high with him and then she changed.....


----------



## Jayne1

Singra said:


> Who's there to turn on...I came away with an improved opinion of both Pitt and Jolie from the article. It was a tragic story, if anything the interview is a reminder of how easy it is the most precious thing in your life can be destroyed.





Singra said:


> I just read this and thought it was interesting...


This is what I originally meant -- he didn't have to say his troubles were self-inflicted.  He knows what he's doing and I don't know if it's good PR or if Brad himself knows exactly how to emerge from the mess.  But he's coming out of the scandal and his fans still love him. He's got the move _War Machine _to promote.

 I love the quote that they agreed to move forward in kindness.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> This is what I originally meant -- he didn't have to say his troubles were self-inflicted.  He knows what he's doing and I don't know if it's good PR or if Brad himself knows exactly how to emerge from the mess.  But he's coming out of the scandal and his fans still love him. He's got the move _War Machine _to promote.
> 
> I love the quote that they agreed to move forward in kindness.


Is it ridiculous that I think if he's working on his issues why can't they reconcile?


----------



## scarlet555

Singra said:


> ^ *not sure where you got that nugget. *
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the tweets about pitt's photo shoot have been pretty funny, on the one hand I feel bad because the guy Kaye's himself bare in the interview but on the other hand some of the photos are pretty hilarious.
> 
> Here are a few...
> http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/news/a45008/brad-pitt-gq-cover-tweets/



Not sure if you read my one sentence, It's a question...


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't know if any of you have dealt with someone who's a serious alcoholic and drinks the moment they wake up to the moment they go to sleep. Never mind other substances. So in fact, their existence is never substance-free., they are never lucid. It means at their core, they are NOT happy. Truth is even for those who seem to HAVE EVERYTHING, it doesn't mean they are happy.

Add in the kids and Angie having all these health scares and surgeries. If my husband visits me in the hospital and is high on something, I'd go berzerk too. Overtime, your heart as a woman just grows cold, and colder until one day you're forced to call it quits.

I don't condone Angie's actions of the airplane debacle and humiliating Brad, but she's a very different woman from the time she met him. And they are at different stages in their lives.

I'm glad Brad is able to get help. But the road to recovery won't be easy.


----------



## horse17

Grande Latte said:


> I don't know if any of you have dealt with someone who's a serious alcoholic and drinks the moment they wake up to the moment they go to sleep. Never mind other substances. So in fact, their existence is never substance-free., they are never lucid. It means at their core, they are NOT happy. Truth is even for those who seem to HAVE EVERYTHING, it doesn't mean they are happy.
> 
> Add in the kids and Angie having all these health scares and surgeries. If my husband visits me in the hospital and is high on something, I'd go berzerk too. Overtime, your heart as a woman just grows cold, and colder until one day you're forced to call it quits.
> 
> I don't condone Angie's actions of the airplane debacle and humiliating Brad, but she's a very different woman from the time she met him. And they are at different stages in their lives.
> 
> I'm glad Brad is able to get help. But the road to recovery won't be easy.


I agree with you....addiction is a terrible disease.....however, she most likely knew of Brads issue/addictions etc..well before she married and had numerous children with him...I havent been reading this thread for a while, so apologies if im responding in the wrong context...


----------



## peppermintpatty

Angie probably did know about it in the beginning. Maybe she did those same things with him. But for most people, having a child means growing up and putting their children first. The truth is if you are an addict, and by that I mean any type of addict, your addiction comes first. Not your wife, friends, kids, parents- no one. Of course Brad isn't happy, no addict really is at the core of their being.
I was wrong. They made it sound like when the 2 of them were filming their last movie together, that sure Brad went to the local bar. Every nite, had only a couple of drinks. Well I think they were either misinformed or giving all of us unreliable information.
If you have ever been with or married to an addict or worse still you are parenting your children with an addict- it is terrible and horrific. For you, but mostly for the kids.
While I thinks it's great he is getting therapy, he needs rehab!!!! He's been at this daily for decades. He needs rehab. I do feel bad that I assumed he was good to his kids. You can't have something, anything you are addicted to and still be able to put your kids first. And I am sure they know it and that Angie did too. There are no winners it this mess.


----------



## imgg

I think there is a whole lot more to this story and Brad is taking the fall for the sake of making peace.   He probably doesn't have a lot of options considering the type of person he married and the fact they have so many children.

They both knew what they were getting into, I feel bad for their children.


----------



## ropuszka

How the f*ck they were both allowed to adopt children is beyond me...


----------



## bag-mania

ropuszka said:


> How the f*ck they were both allowed to adopt children is beyond me...



They got them the same way Madonna and other celebrities satisfy their desire for instant family. "Generous donations" given to orphanages in poor countries.


----------



## sdkitty

He acknowledged that he had a problem, that he drank a lot.  But if he was an alcoholic he was a high functioning one.  I don't think he got up in the morning and started drinking.  It's good that he's getting help but I don't think you can compare him to some skid row drunk or someone who's losing everything because they're drunk all the time.  He still has a very successful career and appears to be healthy physically.


Grande Latte said:


> I don't know if any of you have dealt with someone who's a serious alcoholic and drinks the moment they wake up to the moment they go to sleep. Never mind other substances. So in fact, their existence is never substance-free., they are never lucid. It means at their core, they are NOT happy. Truth is even for those who seem to HAVE EVERYTHING, it doesn't mean they are happy.
> 
> Add in the kids and Angie having all these health scares and surgeries. If my husband visits me in the hospital and is high on something, I'd go berzerk too. Overtime, your heart as a woman just grows cold, and colder until one day you're forced to call it quits.
> 
> I don't condone Angie's actions of the airplane debacle and humiliating Brad, but she's a very different woman from the time she met him. And they are at different stages in their lives.
> 
> I'm glad Brad is able to get help. But the road to recovery won't be easy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He had it all. smh. Glad he stopped drinking but what about a rehab program?


----------



## remainsilly

I completely disagree with such definitions of "alcoholic."
When one is OUT OF CONTROL with drinking--THAT is a problem.
Not how much is drunk, how often, what income, how dressed, etc.
It is possible to function. And function well. But still be dying inside from addiction. For years.

If you CANNOT STOP after 1 drink, there IS a problem.
When drinking affects life in destructive ways, is enough to seek help. 
But most wait. Pretending that living outside "skid row" exempts them from the need.
Until pain teaches them differently.

Hopefully, the lesson sticks. And Pitt keeps finding a better way to live.


----------



## guccimamma

ok, i'm glad he's getting better.

but those pictures....are ill advised at best.  he looks like a fool.


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> ok, i'm glad he's getting better.
> 
> but those pictures....are ill advised at best.  he looks like a fool.


I guess they were supposed to be artsy but I didn't like them either


----------



## guccimamma

i'm comforted that i'm not the only one.  i don't want to knock the guy, he's obviously going through something.....but if this is his softer side, i'm just not really getting it.

is this the same photographer that did nude kim laying in a garbage dump?

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/films/20...nal-interview-mocked-mercilessly-adventurous/


----------



## Singra

There is a bunch in the article that is easy to mock but there are other parts that are very genuine. Pitt has always been like this... he's always been a combination of really basic self indulgent oddness and a real searching introspective self awareness. I think that's why he's always been so interesting. He's aware of the gapping hole in his psyche and he's trying to fix it. His personal life, film and work choices reflect someone who's trying to figure it out... he could very easily have lead a life of bachelorhood ala Leonardo DiCaprio.


----------



## Singra

BagOuttaHell said:


> He had it all. smh. Glad he stopped drinking but what about a rehab program?


I've read a bunch of studies that suggest AA isn't the best path to sobriety for every individual, I think the success rate of AA is somewhere between 5% and 10% and it's a program with many critics. There are a multitude of programs that yield just as good if not better results... it depends on the situation and the individual. For some AA is the best option for others there are better more effective treatments.

If the news that he'll soon be receiving visitation... or whatever... is correct than I'm sure he's in good hands, I'm assuming the courts would be rigorous on this point in this situation.






I think it's a mistake to draw too many conclusions from the article... although it was very revealing there's a lot that's left out.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> There is a bunch in the article that is easy to mock but there are other parts that are very genuine. Pitt has always been like this... he's always been a combination of really basic self indulgent oddness and a real searching introspective self awareness.


We don't really know these people.  I recall someone talking about him as basically a dumb stoner.  But he's been quite successful and not just acting.  So I guess he may have progressed from country boy to LA stoner to whatever he is now.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> We don't really know these people.  I recall someone talking about him as basically a dumb stoner.  But he's been quite successful and not just acting.  So I guess he may have progressed from country boy to LA stoner to whatever he is now.


There's an old rolling stone interview where Pitt gets in it with the reporter on the perception that he's not very bright. The interview went on for a while and at point he leaves and then comes back to argue his point... it was a fascinating exchange. What came across was his struggle with words. I think his issue is more an issue with inarticulateness and not really an issue of smarts because his career and parts of his life reflects some very smart choices.

In this recent interview he reveals some pretty personal struggles, the kind of thing most of us will never have to reveal in public. Some of the things he said I just know to be true from own experience in life so to me the article had more value than if he just fessed up to a problem with alcohol and spent a month in rehab. That's sort of the usual cliche... just ask Ben affleck... and I get the impression he wants to avoid those type of cliches. It's quite possible he is in some type of rehab program but this article had more value to me because he revealed the thinking and feelings behind the alcohol problem. As you say we don't know these people but for me the depth of feelings that was revealed by a uber famous _male_ celebrity has value. It's a very unmacho thing to do and I find it a pity so many media outlets have taken a slightly mocking tone... even though lets be honest those photos make it hard not to.


----------



## Jayne1

horse17 said:


> ... she most likely knew of Brads issue/addictions etc..well before she married and had numerous children with him.


She must have known.  Everyone knew.  It was never a secret that Brad liked his weed and drink. Even I knew and I don't really follow the guy, other than I like his movies.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> There's an old rolling stone interview where Pitt gets in it with the reporter on the perception that he's not very bright. The interview went on for a while and at point he leaves and then comes back to argue his point... it was a fascinating exchange. What came across was his struggle with words. I think his issue is more an issue with inarticulateness and not really an issue of smarts because his career and parts of his life reflects some very smart choices.
> 
> In this recent interview he reveals some pretty personal struggles, the kind of thing most of us will never have to reveal in public. Some of the things he said I just know to be true from own experience in life so to me the article had more value than if he just fessed up to a problem with alcohol and spent a month in rehab. That's sort of the usual cliche... just ask Ben affleck... and I get the impression he wants to avoid those type of cliches. It's quite possible he is in some type of rehab program but this article had more value to me because he revealed the thinking and feelings behind the alcohol problem. As you say we don't know these people but for me the depth of feelings that was revealed by a uber famous _male_ celebrity has value. It's a very unmacho thing to do and I find it a pity so many media outlets have taken a slightly mocking tone... even though lets be honest those photos make it hard not to.


I think (again we don't know these people) he's a fundamentally decent guy who's trying.  It's not great to abuse substances but it's not as bad as some of the things men in power do if you know what I mean.  And get away with it.  And are in positions of leadership after bragging about it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Having an addiction doesn't mean you aren't a decent person. Some people say it's a disease, other's don't believe that. I am saying If Brad says every day since college he can't think of day when he didn't drink or smoke. If he said I am a professional and a good drinker. He sure sounds like he has addiction issues. Regardless of whether or not one believes in AA or some other form of help, therapy, and what ever else one would like to call it. He needs help. That is certainly not a bad thing. I don't really care that Hollywood hasn't rejected him. Brad said it himself, what are you going to talk about and remember, the awards you won? No. you talk about and want to be remembered for being a good parent. You want to hope you did a good job raising your kids. Trust me, his children are not comparing what he does as their dad to what any other person does other than maybe their mom. They are victims in this that I hope will end up being survivors. I have been married twice. Both of my husbands had a parent that was an alcoholic. Their parent worked everyday, paid the bills, and were in their lives to one degree or another. My first husband was an addict and still is today. I was 18 and we lasted 5 years. We had 2 kids. Until you walk beside your child and see straight upfront what that person's addiction does, you don't know. My 2 children are adults. I know they survived it. I can't say they thrived. It is a heart breaking and gut wrenching way to be parented. I don't care how much the parent makes, what the parent does for a living- they don't hurt or damage their children any less than any other man. How you know you have a problem, is when your addiction not only comes first but it destroys and hurts the people you claim to love the most.
I think it's great if Brad wants to share his very private side of his life, I think it's even better that he is realizing he needs to make changes and he needs help doing it. I don't think he is a bad person. I don't know him. I only know by what he allegedly said he has a problem. By what he says, it was enough to hurt his family and most likely cost him his family. I have no right to judge him, or anyone else for that matter. I don't judge him. I do have every right to feel so sorry for what his kids have been through and will continue to go through. I hope that things get better for them,


----------



## guccimamma

i just think the photos make him look silly.  but what do i know.

he should probably adopt a dog right now, might be a good thing.


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Singra said:


> ^ not sure where you got that nugget.
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the tweets about pitt's photo shoot have been pretty funny, on the one hand I feel bad because the guy Kaye's himself bare in the interview but on the other hand some of the photos are pretty hilarious.
> 
> Here are a few...
> http://www.elle.com/culture/celebrities/news/a45008/brad-pitt-gq-cover-tweets/



Thanks for posting this! I didn't realize how off the wall those pics were!


----------



## guccimamma

guccimamma said:


> i just think the photos make him look silly.  but what do i know.
> 
> he should probably adopt a dog right now, might be a good thing.



oops,  i read the article. he has a bulldog.


----------



## Sasha2012

via GQ


----------



## bisousx

lol what


----------



## guccimamma

i heard on the today show he spent 8 days taking these photos.  i'm guessing these are the best?

he has 100s of millions, and enough time to spend 8 days on a photoshoot.....i feel for him, but the world is full of single parents and he has it better than 99.9 percent.  i was rooting for brad, and still am.

i just wouldn't want to see photoshoots of my dad laying on the sand looking pathetic in a bottega veneta pant and sweater set.  dude.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Well... That's interesting. And more than a little strange.
Did he have even one tattoo before he got with Angie?
All I can think is Jennifer- you dodged a bullet, a big one!!!!!


----------



## Alexenjie

I think the interview was interesting. I am not a fan of the strange pictures but they make me think less of GQ and the photographer, Brad not so much. The pictures won't leave any lasting impact as far as I'm concerned.

We have no idea if he went through treatment or if he sought some kind of organized help to treat his addiction. He didn't say and it's really none of the public's business.. Not everyone needs treatment or a program like AA in order to become and stay sober. Brad needed sobriety in order to turn his life around, more power to him however he did it.


----------



## Esizzle

He has lost so much weight. Shiloh is an exactly copy of Brad its crazy!


----------



## cdtracing

Those pictures are just odd.  I must be dense because I just don't get it.


----------



## Grande Latte

These photos are kind of goofy.


----------



## sdkitty

cdtracing said:


> Those pictures are just odd.  I must be dense because I just don't get it.


you're not alone....I think he made a mistake allowing those photos to be used....just strange


----------



## Pessie

He's looking really old suddenly


----------



## bag-mania

Alexenjie said:


> I think the interview was interesting. I am not a fan of the strange pictures but they make me think less of GQ and the photographer, Brad not so much. The pictures won't leave any lasting impact as far as I'm concerned.



This. Celebrities get in trouble when they blindly trust a photographer's judgment. This photographer probably had some mumbo jumbo explanation of how these poses were the perfect way to tell Brad's story and no one should question it because: ART.


----------



## afsweet

those photos look stupid


----------



## Jynny

I don't think I will ever understand celebrities...


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> This. Celebrities get in trouble when they blindly trust a photographer's judgment. This photographer probably had some mumbo jumbo explanation of how these poses were the perfect way to tell Brad's story and no one should question it because: ART.


I think it was primarily the photographer's fault. But Brad is experienced enough in film and powerful enough to have done something about it.  Maybe he liked the artistic idea. And to squash it after all that time and travel maybe would have been too damaging to the photographer.


----------



## Grace123

Sasha2012 said:


> via GQ



Hahahahaha remember the Chanel ads?


----------



## Wildflower22

I have second hand embarrassment for those pictures


----------



## Singra

I've seen the photographer's (Ryan McGInley) work before and I really like his style, I can see why he would have been selected by Pitt or whomever. To be fair not all the photos are WTF it's just that the ones that are are quite odd especially in the combination with the article.

One of the problems (for me anyway) is that in many of the photos feel too GQ... albeit a weirder artier GQ. It seems like they're trying to aim for more but they can't get beyond simply being a fashion shoot. At the moment they're hovering somewhere in a compromise between the photographer's style, GQ's brand and Pitt's celebrity. I think it might have worked better if the GQ factor had been removed from the equation... although who knows what that would have resulted in.






Grace123 said:


> Hahahahaha remember the Chanel ads?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689471


LOL... yes. There's nothing cheesier to me than long locks Pitt.


----------



## Lounorada

The memes for that dreadful GQ shoot had me laughing out loud!


----------



## guccimamma

he's so skinny he looks like billy bob thornton

hmm.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

This photographer did a very similar spread of Harry Styles that was cool. But Brad looks freaking ridiculous because he's a scraggly middle aged man and not a glam pop star who knows how to work a camera.


----------



## Tivo

I love Brad..and I like the quirky photo shoot.
Still rooting for him and Angie to reconcile.


----------



## NicolesCloset

I was liking pics until pic 4 then, it just became awkward


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think admitting his issues was part of the making of peace with Angelina. She copped an awful lot of flack for being the one at fault here. Maybe she got to breaking point with his issues and felt like she had to do something dramatic to make him wake up to himself. I think maybe if they are working on it, part of the deal was "you own up to your part of the situation since you and your team slandered me using outlets like TMZ".  I think that's fair.

It was all St Brad would never do that, Angie is a drug addict, she's toxic, she's just bullsh*tting to get custody of the kids etc in here on a lot of posts. Amazing how women are the quickest to cut each other down.

It's never black and white, I'm sure there were issues for both of them in the marriage - you just don't suddenly end up at the divorce laywers.

I think they were trying to emulate the edgy Fight Club era photo's of Brad (see below), but instead it looked like they spent too much time watching Zoolander for inspiration.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Nothing however beats Brad in Rolling Stone 1994


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think admitting his issues was part of the making of peace with Angelina. She copped an awful lot of flack for being the one at fault here. Maybe she got to breaking point with his issues and felt like she had to do something dramatic to make him wake up to himself. I think maybe if they are working on it, part of the deal was "you own up to your part of the situation since you and your team slandered me using outlets like TMZ".  I think that's fair.
> 
> It was all St Brad would never do that, Angie is a drug addict, she's toxic, she's just bullsh*tting to get custody of the kids etc in here on a lot of posts. Amazing how women are the quickest to cut each other down. It's never black and white, I'm sure there were issues for both of them in the marriage - you just don't suddenly end up at the divorce laywers.



If I could like this a million times I would. Just like the Amber and Johnny thing, TMZ was used to slander the woman, with their sensationalist headlines with random capital letters. And many people quickly believed all that is negative about both of them, but were in general hesitant to paint St Brad and St Johnny in any negative light. I wonder why? Angie's past was used against her, and the fact that Amber married Johnny was apparently her downfall, lol.


----------



## morgan20

Wildflower22 said:


> I have second hand embarrassment for those pictures



Same here


----------



## gelbergirl

Let us all remember the Angelina and Brad W shoot of 2005.


----------



## Singra

^ Hmmmm yeah, that was a what were they thinking moment.... Well I think now I know who was the driving force behind those photos. Pitt seems to see the photoshoots as a way to artistically and personally communicate his feelings or maybe he's just trying to reach beyond the usual film promotional machine. But I think when the underlying motives are commercial there are serious limits as to what you can achieve.



In defense of the photographer for the GQ shoot... because I really think he's a talented photographer... you have to come up with visual to accompany an interview and the immediacy and rawness of the photographer's style fits the article however I think the editor wasn't judicious enough in winnowing down the photos. There were about 3 or 4 that were pretty good that captured the tone of the article and would have worked better than all the photos they had. I felt like GQ got a bit crazy, they knew they had something that was going to sell (or sell more than what they usually sell)... were 3 different covers really necessary?







FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think admitting his issues was part of the making of peace with Angelina. She copped an awful lot of flack for being the one at fault here. Maybe she got to breaking point with his issues and felt like she had to do something dramatic to make him wake up to himself.* I think maybe if they are working on it, part of the deal was "you own up to your part of the situation since you and your team slandered me using outlets like TMZ".  I think that's fair.*
> 
> It was all St Brad would never do that, Angie is a drug addict, she's toxic, she's just bullsh*tting to get custody of the kids etc in here on a lot of posts. Amazing how women are the quickest to cut each other down.
> 
> It's never black and white, I'm sure there were issues for both of them in the marriage - you just don't suddenly end up at the divorce laywers.
> 
> I think they were trying to emulate the edgy Fight Club era photo's of Brad (see below), but instead it looked like they spent too much time watching Zoolander for inspiration.


I know this isn't exactly what you meant but... I interpreted it more of as a personal thing. I don't see this interview being something a partner would see as part of reconciliation ahead of time. Can you imagine someone saying... well yeah, I'm going to do this interview and reveal a whole bunch of personal details but don't worry it'll be fine you can trust me because I've been so trustworthy in the past. In some way the interview is a risky move, it could have backfired in a multitude of ways and drawn more intense attention to the family... perhaps it will draw more attention I don't know. For me after I read it I thought wow this is a real family, this is their business I don't want to know more. I'll fully admit the whole way through I wanted to know how 'the story' was going to end, I forgot these were real people.

What's interesting about the interview (to me anyway) is that it seems like it was an attempt to dismantle some of the structures helped prop up his problems in the past. That the photos weren't that flattering is possibly part of the point. He could have so easily have admitted his part without being so vulnerable, saved face with Jolie and not experienced a dent to his reputation.... actually coming out of the scandal and going into the interview he had barely suffered in the public image department, he hardly needed to do much of anything... which is perhaps the thing (or one of the things) that needed destroying.









Lounorada said:


> The memes for that dreadful GQ shoot had me laughing out loud!


Not going to lie, they're pretty damn funny.


----------



## Alexenjie

I think Angie was 100 times worse to Brad versus how he treated her after she filed for divorce. Here is an article that summarizes what happened publicly about them from September to now: https://www.popsugar.com/celebrity/Brad-Pitt-Angelina-Jolie-Divorce-Details-42436493

There is barely a negative word that came out about Angie from Brad. She, on the on the other hand bent over backwards to say nasty, horrible things about him at every opportunity. There was no reason to do this except I think she is a horrible human being who revealed her dark side because she thought it would hurt Brad and help her get sole custody of their kids. I'm glad for him that people saw through her St Angelina façade.

Brad is no saint but I don't think he has the same level of darkness that Angie possesses. I hope their kids end up with shared custody between the parents, The kids have a much better chance at turning out balanced and normal with Brad as a balance against Angie's inner demons.


----------



## gazoo

I feel like he did the GQ interview to get ahead of any more information coming out about his weed/alcohol habits. It's a win as he comes off as having taken responsibility. Neither he nor Angelina are delicate flowers, they've historically proven to be savvy with their images and press.

She has been wild/dark in the past, by her own admissions, but perhaps her health scares and plain old growing up made her less patient with a life partner that has to smoke weed or drink every single day, while trying to raise a huge family.

I don't like how this was handled by Angelina, yet I understand how she may have felt she had to be balls to the wall drastic when dealing with someone that drank as regularly as he admits to doing. I still wish it had been handled privately, no FBI investigation, Child Services, etc. but rarely do celebrities do things the way you'd expect regular people to behave.


----------



## bag-mania

Alexenjie said:


> There is barely a negative word that came out about Angie from Brad. She, on the on the other hand bent over backwards to say nasty, horrible things about him at every opportunity. There was no reason to do this except I think she is a horrible human being who revealed her dark side because she thought it would hurt Brad and help her get sole custody of their kids. I'm glad for him that people saw through her St Angelina façade.
> 
> Brad is no saint but I don't think he has the same level of darkness that Angie possesses. I hope their kids end up with shared custody between the parents, The kids have a much better chance at turning out balanced and normal with Brad as a balance against Angie's inner demons.



I agree with you. I'm surprised some are being so supportive of Angie. If she was tired of his drinking and using drugs she could have just divorced him. Instead she did her best to try to publicly portray Brad as a child abuser. That's unforgivable.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

My point was there was a TOTAL lack of even the thought of Brad doing anything remotely wrong.

If you read his interview these issues have been ongoing. And affecting his children, the home environment, his marriage.

But hey let's give him a free pass because Angelina made a bad misstep in how she handled it.

What about his team and the way they wrote off her claims of Brad's issues by bringing up her past? HE allowed them to do it and denied any culpability on his part, so the claim he said nothing about Angelina doesn't hold water. He simply had other people do it for him.

I think he was drunk off his A$$ on that plane and while it may not have gotten as physical as claimed - a parental figure, boozed up, in your face and yelling at your mother is a terribly threatening situation for a kid to find themselves in.

If that was the straw that broke the camel's back after a long period of putting up with that kind of behaviour in front of the kids....people do dramatic stuff to protect their kids, even if she did mishandle it.


----------



## guccimamma

i like brad on a horse.


----------



## Tivo

I've always loved Brad...but my love was solidified after so saw these pics...


----------



## peppermintpatty

The truth is we can't even imagine what their lives are like. There is no way! Angie grew up around famous people, Brad didn't that I know of. Regardless,  how could they have ever really known the machine that would become Brangelina??? So, they fall in love on a movie set. I don't think it was long at all before Angie adopted Z.  Not long after that, she was pregnant with Shiloh. Brad had never been a parent. Angie had been a single parent to Mad but for a pretty short amount of time. I feel that once they got the old baby making and adopting thing happening, it took on a life all it's own. You can Say you want a baseball team of kids, but I don't care if you have nannies, if you are rich, lets add on that your careers pull you in different directions, and that one or I would say both of you also have outside interests as well. That is a $hit storm of busy!!!!! Little kids can maybe roll with that, maybe not. Every child is different and perhaps some of the kids  didn't love being uprooted all the time. We probably won't know until they are adults and can say what their own perspective was.
I've said this before, Angie use to rave about the man Brad was and the father he was. I don't know how to explain away him saying he drank or did drugs everyday since college and that didn't seem to be a reason for her to end their relationship.That says to me it went on through out their entire relationship! What I still stand by is kids aren't little forever. Once they are tweens  or teens, it's a whole new ballgame. It wouldn't be hard for me to see her saying, too much is staying the same with Brad- I don't want my kids raised by some one with a drug or drinking problem. On the other hand, I don't think Angie's a saint, not even close.
What I really hope they see now- which to me is just so freaking unbelievable!!!!! They weren't like a couple of 20 year olds that had no life experience!!!! I hope they see you better be real sure who you have kids with. Because you can break up every day and twice on Sunday and you are still going to be those kids parents.  Neither one of them is on my favorite people list  but what has been done is already done. Take the high road, know that you can find another partner and probably will. Those kids aren't going to find a new parent. Even if it is a step parent, you are still their mom or dad.  So get your $hit together. Stop giving interviews about your family. Focus your time and energy on making sure your kids are ok. And if it kills you, you remember you had a choice, to fall in love, to fall out of love, to give up, to fight for your marriage, or to change undesirable behavior if nothing else for your kids. Just don't talk about it, put your kids first and hope you haven't damaged them too much already! I cringe when I see what is out there for any of us to read knowing that some day all of their kids will be able to read it too. Some of them probably already are!!! There are enough couples that have children and have ended their relationship and they appear to be anyway, putting their kids first. I hope that Brad and Angie will follow their lead from here on out. Less is more!
I read Brad's interview from GQ. The more he talks, the less I like him... He's 53 for crying out loud!!!! He sounds like he is 23!!!! Time to grow up, way past that time. You know how they say character is what you do when no one is watching. Well him having to put all of that out there, it just becomes somehow less genuine to me. Just go do what your learning in therapy. Just be a better dad if you feel you were lacking. Why say all of that stuff??? As a young adult child reading that, if that was my dad, I am pretty sure I would have rather he just showed me by deed and not by words- words that he said to everyone!!!! And a crappy photo shoot to boot!!!!
I remember years ago Brad saying in an interview how much it bothered him that roles that he wanted weren't the ones he got. He gave the example of Leo Dicaprio getting better roles. Then Brad said, I just had to realize that once I started being the man that I should be the roles would come to me. Instead of his usual thinking that the roles would make him the man he wanted to be. Who knows, he seems to have come from a good family. I think for all I thought Angie was a strange bird, at least she threw it out there. She just was who she was and that was that! I didn't have to like her and I don't. But at least she seemed to be honest and true to herself. Brad on the other hand, I think he has some demons, and they are down deep. You can only self medicate, run, or hide for so long. Then it's going to bite you in the butt!!!!  I hope for all their sakes, he is able to deal with anything he needs to deal with, go thru the pain that he needs to go thru and comes out better on the other side.


----------



## Jayne1

guccimamma said:


> i like brad on a horse.
> 
> View attachment 3690939


Me too!


----------



## lizmil

I wonder if his liver/kidneys are shot from the substance abuse and that's why he is so thin?  Medical folks?


----------



## Alexenjie

lizmil said:


> I wonder if his liver/kidneys are shot from the substance abuse and that's why he is so thin?  Medical folks?



Real people in the medical world are not going to diagnose anyone from pictures on the internet. They would also follow laws about confidentiality if someone was an actual patient,


----------



## Bagisa

lizmil said:


> I wonder if his liver/kidneys are shot from the substance abuse and that's why he is so thin?  Medical folks?



Yes it's a possible reason for weight loss.


----------



## lizmil

Alexenjie said:


> Real people in the medical world are not going to diagnose anyone from pictures on the internet. They would also follow laws about confidentiality if someone was an actual patient,


I don't expect a diagnosis or someone in this forum to be in his confidence but the two could be common sense associated.


Bagisa said:


> Yes it's a possible reason for weight loss.


----------



## Alexenjie

Bagisa said:


> Yes it's a possible reason for weight loss.



It's also possible that he lost weight due to severe stress, depression, diabetes, cancer, HIV, an ulcer or any number of conditions that have weight loss as a side affect. Maybe he wanted to lose weight as he got off alcohol and didn't or couldn't stop when he got to a healthy weight? The possibilities are endless.,


----------



## Bagisa

Alexenjie said:


> It's also possible that he lost weight due to severe stress, depression, diabetes, cancer, HIV, an ulcer or any number of conditions that have weight loss as a side affect. Maybe he wanted to lose weight as he got off alcohol and didn't or couldn't stop when he got to a healthy weight? The possibilities are endless.,



You make me laugh.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Angelina has bought a house close to his in Los Feliz so he can be closer to the kids - only 2 miles away. Source

Brad is also undergoing professional counselling for his issues with alcohol. Source

Looks like all steps in the right direction for both.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't expect his reps to confirm if he went to an alleged ultra exclusive rehab. I am glad the nastiness in the media has stopped.


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt worked behind the scenes to reunite Angelina Jolie and her father Jon Voight following one of Hollywood's most bitter family feuds.

And while Brangelina may be no more, it seems the once-strained father-daughter relationship Brad helped repair is finally flourishing.

Angelina and her father were pictured on a rare outing in Beverly Hills on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Jon-Voight-family-dinner.html#ixzz4gvVALK3h


----------



## Singra

LOL, the relationship that Brad helped mend... how do they know that? Did someone actually admit to that or was it always a rumor from a "source"? If it's the latter I love how media outlets take stories from other media outlets and present it as fact. 

I also love the 'finally flourishing' bit... this could be something they do on occasion and the paps got a photo this time because they're living in LA.


----------



## Grace123

Where's Shiloh?


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> LOL, the relationship that Brad helped mend... how do they know that? Did someone actually admit to that or was it always a rumor from a "source"? If it's the latter I love how media outlets take stories from other media outlets and present it as fact.
> 
> I also love the 'finally flourishing' bit... this could be something they do on occasion and the paps got a photo this time because they're living in LA.


The DM is ridiculous....they just make stuff up


----------



## peppermintpatty

Angie looks really good in these latest pics. She did a little something with her hair, her nails are done, beautiful diamond earrings, a bra, and she is wearing something that has shape to it. She looks nice.


----------



## Sasha2012

More GQ photos


----------



## guccimamma

i picture her saying "no wire hangars"


----------



## Hobbsy

Brad says he has a substance addiction. I hope he takes every opportunity to get back to a happier Brad. This doesn't change the fact that jolie is a freak and always has been. She handled this situation like an entitled teenager throwing a tantrum.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is celebrating Mother's Day.

And Angelina Jolie spent part of her evening with one of her six children - her son Pax.

The actress, 41, and her teenage son, 13, were spotted at the restaurant Beauty & Essex in Los Angeles on Sunday. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...pends-Mother-s-Day-son-Pax.html#ixzz4h8oqpqn4


----------



## Grace123

She does look better, healthier and less skeletal. I think both she and Pitt have improved, health wise, since splitting. Good for both of them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Somehow I'm never not shocked at how tiny her calves are.  If she didn't have the big boobs, I bet people would compare her body wise to Audrey Hepburn.


----------



## guccimamma

the real headline would be if she wore a color other than black.  i wear it because it is slimming, frankly ...she always looks like she is funeral ready.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's her first Mother's Day since starting a new life as a single mom.

But Angelina Jolie certainly seems to be adjusting to her new world, spending a quiet Sunday strolling around Malibu with her children.

The actress joined ten-year-old Shiloh, and eight-year-olds Vivienne and Knox as they took their dog for a walk around the streets near their luxury estate.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoys-low-key-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz4hBHlFpam


----------



## peppermintpatty

Must have been a long walk, the kids look wiped out! I think Shiloh looks just like her parents. I can't ever see Angie and Brad in Viv or Knox, especially Viv. She is one strong girl handling that big dog!!!!!
In the pictures above, I can't get over how handsome Pax is!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

I love me a Rottweiler


----------



## mkr

She wears a dress to walk the dog? And why are they all walking the dog on the side of a road?  There'a not even a sidewalk.


----------



## Bagisa

In the summer I only wear dresses. The blazer and shoes are a bit much though. And my neighborhood doesn't have sidewalks either, they're a rarity in my area.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Can someone help Angelina find a pair of sneakers?


----------



## White Orchid

I have to admit the attire isn't really appropriate (for want of a better word) for a walk with the kids and dog on a sunny day.


----------



## White Orchid

I noticed when I was staying in a more affluent suburb in San Fran that there was a lack of footpaths.  Why is that so?


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> I noticed when I was staying in a more affluent suburb in San Fran that there was a lack of footpaths.  Why is that so?


Rich people don't walk.


----------



## gazoo

lanasyogamama said:


> Can someone help Angelina find a pair of sneakers?



And some jeans and a T. They can be baggy boyfriend jeans or cute cargos, if she's not wanting form fitting. Between her and KimK, it makes you think some celebrities have no idea how to be "casual". 

On another note, go Viv for not face planting by the pulling pup. Wonder if the pap cropped out a group of security detail on this walk.


----------



## Swanky

lol, pap walk?  So silly to see her dressed like that "on a walk" in a neighborhood.


----------



## peppermintpatty

The hat with what she is wearing is all I could see lol!!!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

She definitely sticks to a uniform.  I remember reading in an interview with her years ago that she doesn't own a pair of jeans.


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> lol, pap walk?  So silly to see her dressed like that "on a walk" in a neighborhood.



Exactly. I've come to believe there's nothing Angie does that she hasn't planned and staged for effect. That is her "I'm out for a casual stroll on Mother's Day with MY children. See, I'm a great mother." outfit.


----------



## Lounorada

mkr said:


> Rich people don't walk.


----------



## TC1

Not sure why you'd be out on a walk in the street with no sidewalks when you have a "luxury estate". I'm sure it has grounds for the children to play..but alas, no paparazzi.


----------



## buzzytoes

The kids look dressed for the occasion, Angie looks like she is going out with the Ladies Who Lunch, with some random hat.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

There's no sidewalks in my neighborhood or any of the adjacent neighborhoods except by businesses. The lawns go right up to the street.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been a rough eight months for Brad Pitt, ever since his split from wife Angelina Jolie was announced back in September, and the strain of the break up still continues to seemingly to take a toll on his weight.

The 53-year-old actor looked thinner than ever when he stepped out in New York City on Tuesday for the premiere of his new Netflix movie, War Machine.

Dressed in an ill-fitting black suit, the fabric appeared to swamp Brad's extremely slender frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-NYC-premiere-War-Machine.html#ixzz4hJQ9P33r


----------



## scarlet555

What's with the grandpapa Pants?  Have they come to fashion in Hollywood?  Again Brad looking older than Robert Redford...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

He looks horrible.


----------



## anitalilac

mkr said:


> Rich people don't walk.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think Brad is taking this divorce harder than Angie. He looks really terrible, plus it's a very ill-fitting suit. I hope they both recover soon for the kids.


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> I think Brad is taking this divorce harder than Angie.



That's to be expected. It was Angie who wanted the divorce after all. It certainly wasn't Brad's idea.


----------



## zen1965

^ It certainly wasn't Brad's idea either to stop his boozing and weed smoking for the sake of his kids and wife.


----------



## buzzytoes

zen1965 said:


> ^ It certainly wasn't Brad's idea either to stop his boozing and weed smoking for the sake of his kids and wife.



Pretty sure she married him with her eyes wide open since he said he had been doing it since college. The only ones who get no blame for the divorce are the kids.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Angie is not looking well IMO.


----------



## Singra

I honestly can't tell the difference compared to photos of her in the last 5 years. She always wears long shapeless clothes that cover her mid-section (where she seems to carry most of her weight) and she's had Cruella de Vil hands for the better part of a decade.


----------



## Flatsy

Singra said:


> I honestly can't tell the difference compared to photos of her in the last 5 years.


I was going to say 10 years, but yeah.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I agree. She hasn't looked well in years.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't know how old the twins are, but I think that since she had the twins is when she got sickly looking and wearing things that were shapeless. It's difficult to even remember the stunning looking woman she was when her and Brad fell in love. I don't know why in the world she doesn't make an effort to at least dress like she cares on some level. She usually dresses like a woman twice her age. Except for the braless thing.


----------



## Sasha2012

Friends and family of Chris Cornell gathered to celebrate the star's memory with a private memorial and wake in West Hollywood Friday.

After the gathering actor Brad Pitt looked somber, as he was seen exiting the intimate event at Craig's out of the back door.

Although the mood was subdued, the 53-year-old actor looked sharp in a well-tailored suit he paired with a greying beard upon his chin.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eaves-Chris-Cornell-s-wake.html#ixzz4iFtxWBOH


----------



## Pessie

Sasha2012 said:


> It's her first Mother's Day since starting a new life as a single mom.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie certainly seems to be adjusting to her new world, spending a quiet Sunday strolling around Malibu with her children.
> 
> The actress joined ten-year-old Shiloh, and eight-year-olds Vivienne and Knox as they took their dog for a walk around the streets near their luxury estate.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoys-low-key-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz4hBHlFpam


The dog is the only one looking to be having any fun here


----------



## Grande Latte

Jolie always looks good on red carpet, but in private life I don't understand why she dresses in sacks all the time with no shape. I really don't. She's got a great figure even when she's really thin.


----------



## imgg

Grande Latte said:


> I think Brad is taking this divorce harder than Angie. He looks really terrible, plus it's a very ill-fitting suit. I hope they both recover soon for the kids.


He's smart enough to play it down, but I think he is secretly giddy. Borderlines suck the life out of you. imo he looks better now than he has in years.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> He's smart enough to play it down, but I think he is secretly giddy. Borderlines suck the life out of you. imo he looks better now than he has in years.


----------



## guccimamma

imgg said:


> He's smart enough to play it down, but I think he is secretly giddy. Borderlines suck the life out of you. imo he looks better now than he has in years.



you've got a point.  i imagine clooney would slap him in the face and tell him how lucky he is.  he can still love and care for all of those kids, but he's shed himself of the crypt keeper. 

it's not like he lost his millions. now the photo shoot was pathetic, but eventually we will all look past that.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has played a Disney villain but on Friday this actress was making dreams come true.

Angelina Jolie took her children to Disneyland to celebrate Shiloh's 11th birthday on Friday.

Even though the 41-year-old already has her hands full with her big brood, the star made the day an even bigger affair by bringing along some of friends from Cambodia to the Anaheim, California, park.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Disneyland-Shiloh-birthday.html#ixzz4iKCXDLgN


----------



## pixiejenna

Omg the pic on the roller coaster she looks like octomom!


----------



## TC1

All I see in those pics are her nipples


----------



## emchhardy

Angie's boots in the Disney pics. are bad a$$.


----------



## Bagisa

I wonder if they had to suffer through all the lines like the rest of us.


----------



## Lounorada

Shiloh is such a beautiful child, she is the perfect blend of Brad & Angelina!
Vivienne is like Brads mini-me, adorable.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Wear a bra, Angie.


----------



## Grande Latte

You know what? I think she might actually be wearing a bra. Just a sheer one or lace one that has no padding and can't cover nipples. Otherwise with her size, wouldn't her boobs be hanging like crazy?


----------



## pixiejenna

Her boobs aren't sagging because she had a double mastectomy and got implants. I don't really care if she's wearing a bra or not. I'm more irked that she parades the kids around for a photo shoot. Look at me being mother of the year I took my kids to Disney. More than half of the pics she's staring at the camera while her kids look distressed by being followed.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Wear a bra Angie!!!! Seriously are you that desperate for attention?!
The kids look miserable about 90% of the time. Is it the paparazzi or their lives, who knows. Just hate that most of them,  a good share of the time look sad and like there is no spark in them what so ever...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This is what misery looks like? Lol


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Her boobs aren't sagging because she had a double mastectomy and got implants. I don't really care if she's wearing a bra or not. I'm more irked that she parades the kids around for a photo shoot. Look at me being mother of the year I took my kids to Disney. More than half of the pics she's staring at the camera while her kids look distressed by being followed.


I used to think that if you had implants you could go braless.  I've since heard that the will eventually sag if you don't wear a bra.  IDK if she's wearing a bra or why she'd want her nipples to show.  She's out there apparently wanting to look like the doting mom so nipples don't seem to fit the plan.


----------



## bag-mania

peppermintpatty said:


> Wear a bra Angie!!!! Seriously are you that desperate for attention?!
> The kids look miserable about 90% of the time. Is it the paparazzi or their lives, who knows. Just hate that most of them,  a good share of the time look sad and like there is no spark in them what so ever...



Yes, they look unhappy in most of the photos. What kid doesn't have fun at Disneyland? Maybe Angie lectured them beforehand on how children in poor countries never get to go to amusement parks and how it's wrong to enjoy themselves too much when there's so much suffering in the world.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Yes, they look unhappy in most of the photos. What kid doesn't have fun at Disneyland? Maybe Angie lectured them beforehand on how children in poor countries never get to go to amusement parks and how it's wrong to enjoy themselves too much when there's so much suffering in the world.


LOL
seems like Brad would be the more fun parent but we don't really know


----------



## bisousx

The only thing that crossed my mind when I saw those pics was anticipating the sh@tstorm of women who were going to be offended by nipples in 3....2....1....


----------



## Swanky

I'm not remotely offended by them, but they're distracting IMO.  And not in a good way.  JMO
I don't want mine showing all day either.


----------



## guccimamma

i really don't understand the woman.  nobody looks like they are having fun.  why did she choose to bring her boobs out at disneyland?  usually she is all covered up in black.  they don't offend me, in fact they look pretty darn good considering what she's gone though.


----------



## mkr

She seems to turn them on at the most PG locations.


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> i really don't understand the woman.  nobody looks like they are having fun.  why did she choose to bring her boobs out at disneyland?  usually she is all covered up in black.  they don't offend me, in fact they look pretty darn good considering what she's gone though.


I guess maybe she needs to bring back a bit of the old, bad girl Angie sometimes - the one who wore a vial of blood around her neck


----------



## gazoo

Well as she went braless when meeting the Archbishop of Canterbury, I'm not shocked she's showing nips at Disney.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I guess maybe she needs to bring back a bit of the old, bad girl Angie sometimes - the one who wore a vial of blood around her neck



We know everything Angie does is deliberate and planned. My guess is she feels she's waited a respectable amount of time since the separation and she's starting to bring the "girls" out to play to attract her next man. Those shapeless dresses she was wearing won't cut it. I don't necessarily think she wants a man in her life but I do think it would be important to her ego to show the world that she moved on before Brad did.


----------



## pixiejenna

sdkitty said:


> I used to think that if you had implants you could go braless.  I've since heard that the will eventually sag if you don't wear a bra.  IDK if she's wearing a bra or why she'd want her nipples to show.  She's out there apparently wanting to look like the doting mom so nipples don't seem to fit the plan.


They will eventually sag. She however had a double mastectomy so it's not your typical boob job. I know a woman who had one and couldn't wear a bra it was too uncomfortable she ended up having them redone and got smaller ones the second round. So depending on how she's healing or the if they are too big size wise it legitimately might be to uncomfortable to wear a bra. And she may not care and just finds it more comfortable to go without a bra. But ITA it doesn't go with the phony image she's trying to sell us.


----------



## zen1965

This thread...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This thread is a mess lmao.

Oh my god nipples!! Won't somebody think of the children. *eyeroll*

You can't tell if the kids are having a good time from a short series of photo taken over the course of an entire day, that have probably been cherrypicked...


----------



## Bagisa

Zahara looked pretty happy in those photos. All kids have different personalities. I know a lot of well adjusted kids who aren't grinning from ear to ear 24-7.


----------



## Esizzle

Lounorada said:


> Shiloh is such a beautiful child, she is the perfect blend of Brad & Angelina!
> Vivienne is like Brads mini-me, adorable.


All the biological kids look so much like Brad! He has some strong genes!


----------



## Sasha2012

I think Shiloh looks more like her grandpa Jon Voight.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie completely opened up about her heart-wrenching year since her split with Brad Pitt! The actress revealed she’s been struggling without her mother, in an emotionally raw new interview!*

*Angelina Jolie* just wanted her mom’s advice as she dealt with her incredibly dramatic divorce from *Brad Pitt*, 53, in 2016. The 41 year-old wished she could just speak to her mother *Marcheline Bertrand*, who died at 56 after battling ovarian cancer in 2007. “‘I would give anything for her to be with me at this time. I’ve needed her,” she told _Elle France_. “I talk to her often in my mind and try to think what she might say and how she might guide me.”

Angelina explained that she missed her mother constantly, but she was also so sad for her six kids *Maddox*, 15, *Zahara*, 12, *Shiloh*, 11, *Pax*, 13, *Vivienne*, and *Knox* 8. “She would have thrived as a grandmother,” Angelina told the mag. “I know how much she would have contributed to their lives and I am sad they will miss out on that.” The mother of six explained how her mother has still rubbed off on her parenting style even now. Angelina said she thought that being a mother was the “greatest” thing she’s ever done. She’s definitely tried to make the past year full of fun moments for her kids too. You might remember, Angelina took Shiloh to Disneyland with a bunch of her friends from Cambodia for her birthday on May 27.

“‘I try to lead by example, being conscious of others and being responsible. And to help them have a broader view of the world,” Angelina explained. “But really the only way I know to raise them is to really listen. It’s perhaps the most important thing any parent can do. They are resilient children but they are children, and as much as they need help to understand the hard truths in life they also need what we all need – protection and love.”


----------



## Singra

Sasha2012 said:


> I think Shiloh looks more like her grandpa Jon Voight.


She does look like Jon Voight... It's Jon Voight with Brad Pitt's nose.

Jolie's parents looked quite similar to each other actually or maybe it's just a "all white people look alike" situation.


----------



## Grace123

Singra said:


> She does look like Jon Voight... It's Jon Voight with Brad Pitt's nose.
> 
> Jolie's parents looked quite similar to each other actually or maybe *it's just a "all white people look alike" situation*.


----------



## afsweet

can't believe shiloh is 11 already! i remember seeing her baby pictures in People magazine.


----------



## skyqueen

Sasha2012 said:


> It's her first Mother's Day since starting a new life as a single mom.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie certainly seems to be adjusting to her new world, spending a quiet Sunday strolling around Malibu with her children.
> 
> The actress joined ten-year-old Shiloh, and eight-year-olds Vivienne and Knox as they took their dog for a walk around the streets near their luxury estate.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoys-low-key-Mother-s-Day.html#ixzz4hBHlFpam


I know she can't be...but she looks pregnant


----------



## Sasha2012

They've been busy celebrating Shiloh's 11th birthday which was on May 27.

And the party hasn't stopped for Angelina Jolie's brood as they hit up a skating rink in Los Angeles, California on Friday.

Angelina was seen with Shiloh, Vivian and Zahara as they made their way out of the establishment after a fun-filled day.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-rollerskating-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz4iyaDzwx6


----------



## guccimamma

skyqueen said:


> I know she can't be...but she looks pregnant



she's just so skinny with no muscle tone....her lunch shows.  her calves look downright elderly.


----------



## Sasha2012

She tries to spend quality time with each one of her six children.

And Angelina Jolie, 42, took son Knox, eight, on a solo date in Hollywood on Thursday.

The pair were spotted at a The Supply Sergeant, military supply store that specializes in military uniforms, but appeared to leave empty handed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Knox-military-supply-store.html#ixzz4k7IKGOMp


----------



## guccimamma

she is wearing boots and long black (wool?) coat. 

it's about 85 degrees.


----------



## White Orchid

Maybe it's her lack of body fat that keeps her cold?


----------



## Swanky

I was thinking same, was it 30 degrees in Hollyweird today!? lol


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Being cold, hiding in baggy clothes, and having a bloated stomach despite being extremely thin are all signs of anorexia


----------



## Grande Latte

Angie needs some girlfriends. I think she needs the support of grown adults her own age rather than clinging onto her kids all the time.

Kids are wonderful, but sometimes you need ppl who are old enough to understand your plight.


----------



## Grace123

Is working at all? I can't think of the last time we heard of her with a project.


----------



## guccimamma

a day of fun with mom.  it's a beautiful summer day, and she puts on her black overcoat and a pair of high heeled boots.


----------



## Grace123

I would die, dressed like that in, in anything more than 50 degrees.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has the best bags and sunglasses.


----------



## Swanky

Grande Latte said:


> Angie needs some girlfriends. I think she needs the support of grown adults her own age rather than clinging onto her kids all the time.
> 
> Kids are wonderful, but sometimes you need ppl who are old enough to understand your plight.



Girlfriends, I don't think she's into it. . .  but I agree.   I'm lucky and I know it, but I have a hardcore village of GFs to rely on that are like sisters.  I couldn't live without them.


----------



## guccimamma

Swanky said:


> Girlfriends, I don't think she's into it. . .  but I agree.   I'm lucky and I know it, but I have a hardcore village of GFs to rely on that are like sisters.  I couldn't live without them.



and if you showed up dressed like that on a hot summer day, ( i assume) they would mercilessly make fun of you...or ask you what the he!! is wrong.
everyday is a funeral to her.


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> Angie needs some girlfriends. I think she needs the support of grown adults her own age rather than clinging onto her kids all the time.



What happened to Lady Arminka Helic and Chloe Dalton? They were supposedly her two very close friends who helped her through her separation with Brad. Maybe they were like everyone else in Angie's life and after they served their purpose she cut them loose. I don't see Angie as being good friend material.


----------



## mkr

Or they saw her dark side and bolted.


----------



## Singra

For some reason when it comes to Jolie I'm not sure I trust media reports on who she is or isn't friends with. She feels like a person who's very much a closed book.. even though she's been so open about certain details in her life before.


----------



## Sasha2012

She no doubt has several assistants and nannies who could run errands for her.

But Angelina Jolie, possibly planning some July 4th festivities with her brood at home, opted to pick up groceries herself on Tuesday.

The actress and UNHCR Special Envoy was spotted at a grocery store in Los Feliz with her youngest daughter Vivienne, eight.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...der-frame-long-black-dress.html#ixzz4lwb8AJEm


----------



## Grace123

Boring. Same old outfit, same old pap walk. Either groceries or toy stores. How about walking the red carpet?


----------



## peppermintpatty

Whatever you call that thing she is wearing, it is hideous!!!! Angie I know you want to be comfortable, but seriously- go buy some sweatpants. Something, anything would look better than that.


----------



## sdkitty

a caftan?  usually this would be for a woman who wants to hide her fat....in this case maybe she's hiding her skinnny?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't figure out the caftans either.  My guess is she wants to exclude formality, and doesn't want to look like anyone else.


----------



## Swanky

I think she's hiding her body under it intentionally.  She's underweight, hiding it the same reason people who aren't comfortable with extra pounds hide under loose clothing.


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like the Grim Reaper in that getup...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Bags and sunnies. That is all I care about.

I bet she has been wearing the same outfits since this thread started. Safe to say she isn't going to change.


----------



## Swanky

She looked healthier on page 1 IMHO


----------



## gazoo

I see pants under that big thing.


----------



## pixiejenna

She's hiding how thin she is.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's a mother of six with ex Brad Pitt.

And on Friday, Angelina Jolie stepped out with her son Knox, eight, for a bit of shopping in Los Angeles.

The 42-year-old actress wore a black dress with a grey sweater for her outing with her youngest son.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-casual-toy-store-son-Knox.html#ixzz4mDXMC5NV


----------



## Grande Latte

Fashion can be such a "pick-me-up". Not just to attract the opposite sex, but to give you that little boost of extra self confidence. When you look good, you instantly feel good. She's still gorgeous, but why does she want to look like a vagabond all the time?


----------



## gazoo

She looks more like her father every day.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I don't know how gorgeous she is anymore. Look at old pictures of her, that was gorgeous. Now she is too skinny, wears atrocious clothes, and doesn't put the effort into her hair or makeup any more.
Her sexy, most beautiful woman in the world days are long gone and have been for quite some time. If there is any sexy there, she keeps it very well hidden.
I get casual, little makeup, hair up and messy, casual clothes- a beautiful woman at times looks even more beautiful in a casual look rather than on the red carpet. She has gone to an opposite extreme. It's not casual, it's hideous.  Why she has chosen this "look" I have no idea and I definitely don't understand!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

The single life appears to be agreeing with Brad Pitt.

The 53-year-old actor stepped out in LA on Thursday for lunch with some friends, looking healthier than he has in months.

Clearly regaining his heartthrob status, the handsome star appeared relaxed on the outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...offee-form-fitting-T-shirt.html#ixzz4mIPmhK9N


----------



## Grace123

Can't stand Pitt but he does look good.


----------



## Freckles1

Grace123 said:


> Can't stand Pitt but he does look good.



I don't care f e him either, but he does look better. Gained weight and has hit the gym!!


----------



## Lounorada

Hey there Brad... looking good


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Who are you guys looking at?


----------



## Singra

Grande Latte said:


> Fashion can be such a "pick-me-up". Not just to attract the opposite sex, but to give you that little boost of extra self confidence. When you look good, you instantly feel good. *She's still gorgeous, but why does she want to look like a vagabond all the time?*


I think she has a bit of an ascetic personality. I think denying herself certain pleasures is sort of what motivates her.


----------



## Bagisa

Angie just DGAF. That's why.


----------



## Swanky

Then why she doing the pap stroll so much lately? lol


----------



## skarsbabe

She literally looks like she's wearing an oversized trash bag. Can this woman get some style help, please???!!


----------



## mkr

Swanky said:


> Then why she doing the pap stroll so much lately? lol


She's trying to portray the poor lost without him wife.


----------



## mkr

skarsbabe said:


> She literally looks like she's wearing an oversized trash bag. Can this woman get some style help, please???!!


Angie call me!


----------



## guccimamma

now that's a festive 4th of july ensemble!


----------



## bag-mania

I've noticed when she does her pap walks she generally takes one or sometimes two of the children to accompany her. It's very rare for her to bring the whole herd along. Wonder how she decides who gets to be the "chosen one" for these one-on-one with mommy photo ops.


----------



## guccimamma

bag-mania said:


> I've noticed when she does her pap walks she generally takes one or sometimes two of the children to accompany her. It's very rare for her to bring the whole herd along. Wonder how she decides who gets to be the "chosen one" for these one-on-one with mommy photo ops.



They probably draw straws. Loser walks.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> I've noticed when she does her pap walks she generally takes one or sometimes two of the children to accompany her. It's very rare for her to bring the whole herd along. Wonder how she decides who gets to be the "chosen one" for these one-on-one with mommy photo ops.


I wouldn't want to take 6 kids anywhere!  That would be mayhem.


----------



## bag-princess

Sasha2012 said:


> The single life appears to be agreeing with Brad Pitt.
> 
> The 53-year-old actor stepped out in LA on Thursday for lunch with some friends, looking healthier than he has in months.
> 
> Clearly regaining his heartthrob status, the handsome star appeared relaxed on the outing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...offee-form-fitting-T-shirt.html#ixzz4mIPmhK9N



Come on through Brad!!! [emoji1360]


----------



## guccimamma

that black outfit looks like a cockroach costume


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is on the cover of VF. I am still a fan but this is the first time in a long time I am not interested in anything she has to say. I do like the cover.


----------



## Chanel Paris

Here's the cover and a link to the interview http://www.vanityfair.com/hollywood/2017/07/angelina-jolie-cover-story


----------



## Singra

I thought it was an interesting read. 

I tend to think Jolie fares better in a Vanity Fair article than in articles from other mags.


----------



## bag-mania

Vanity Fair basically gave her a platform to discuss her humanitarian efforts. It's interesting but we don't really learn anything new about her. There weren't any challenging questions asked.


----------



## mkr

Her face looks different.


----------



## bag-mania

^That might be due to her Bell's palsy. Or maybe she's had some work done.


----------



## mkr

This is a high glamor shoot but all her photos seem to lack something. Emotion?


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> This is a high glamor shoot but all her photos seem to lack something. Emotion?



A soul.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> A soul.


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> Vanity Fair basically gave her a platform to discuss her humanitarian efforts. It's interesting but we don't really learn anything new about her. There weren't any challenging questions asked.


That's true. There were enough bits in it for it to be interesting to me. If someone doesn't want to discuss themselves that's fine and if someone wants to discuss themselves that's fine too.

The part where she was asked if she was surprised Pitt did the exposing interview for GQ was amusing to me (it's a flat no). Probably reading too much into it but no love lost between those two.... plus you can't compete with Pitt's level of self exposure in that article... it would have been sad if you tried.


----------



## guccimamma

that was a draining read.  probably like living with her.  such a martyr.

“Sometimes women in families put themselves last,” she says, “until it manifests itself in their own health.”


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ Yep, there was a time when I was obsessed with her and now I just see someone that would suck the life out of anyone close to her. Such a martyr. So exhausting. So many issues.


----------



## Alexenjie

Ever since Angie pulled all that mean, vindictive crap with Brad during the first months of the divorce, I cannot stand her. I doubt anything she could do would make me like her again, which is fine.  I think the interview is too long and boring, filled with stories I already knew.

I'm surprised that Brad and Angie can't come to a divorce agreement. I hope Brad ends up with the kids 50% of the time.


----------



## guccimamma

bells palsy or botox?


----------



## peppermintpatty

That is the most cleavage she has shown in I don't know how long on the magazine cover , and yet she still doesn't look sexy. I believe in her interview she said she doesn't care about that any more. That's good!
I see nothing wrong with a parent, mom or dad crying in front of their kids. If it was all day every day, yes. Parents are human, they hurt and they make mistakes. I think showing that is a good thing.
What she says about her father being with the kids while she is at her therapy meeting. It is rude and disrespectful. She is arrogant. She will hopefully keep going to therapy. Some day I hope it helps her, for the kids sake.
She night not want to do a movie now, but don't be surprised if no one comes knocking when she decides she does. She's lost the it factor she had for some people. She's way too thin. She is not the best actress. She's not getting any younger either! Hopefully she has managed her money well...


----------



## Singra

I get that people don't like her but she's not in her twenties anymore. She has had a double mastectomy and her ovaries etc. removed and is in menopause, that's some pretty big life changing stuff. For someone who was partly defined by their sexuality that can't be easy... actually that can't be easy for anyone. Doesn't she get some understanding from people on that count?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ I can't speak for all people but that is definitely not why I don't like her any more. There were many signs over the years of her being a piece of work but, to me, the separation from Brad really showed her true colours, not many women would publicly throw the father of their children under the bus like that. I think she is a manipulative conniving person with a carefully contrived martyr image. Also, she has stated several times that she doesn't have any girlfriends and I do not trust any female who doesn't have girlfriends. I agree that it could have not been easy having to undergo all those surgeries and menopause but it's hard for me to have sympathy for her at this stage.


----------



## sdkitty

Prima Ballerina said:


> ^ I can't speak for all people but that is definitely not why I don't like her any more. There were many signs over the years of her being a piece of work but, to me, the separation from Brad really showed her true colours, not many women would publicly throw the father of their children under the bus like that. I think she is a manipulative conniving person with a carefully contrived martyr image. Also, she has stated several times that she doesn't have any girlfriends and I do not trust any female who doesn't have girlfriends. I agree that it could have not been easy having to undergo all those surgeries and menopause but it's hard for me to have sympathy for her at this stage.


I dislike what she did to Brad and don't like her anymore.  But I can still cut her some slack for the health issues - if that makes any sense.


----------



## Singra

I can totally understand why she would grate people on a personality level and people can like who they like or dislike who they dislike but when it comes to her looks... in light of the medical procedures she's had and some of the things she's been through can't we just her some slack on that front?


----------



## vink

mkr said:


> I wouldn't want to take 6 kids anywhere!  That would be mayhem.



Nope. You want them, you take them, honey.


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> I get that people don't like her but she's not in her twenties anymore. She has had a double mastectomy and her ovaries etc. removed and is in menopause, that's some pretty big life changing stuff. For someone who was partly defined by their sexuality that can't be easy... actually that can't be easy for anyone. Doesn't she get some understanding from people on that count?



I feel sad for all the sickness and being afraid of getting sickness that drive her to do all the preventive procedures and such. But I'm the optimistic person. I have cancer genes from both my side of the family. (Some wins, and some lose the fight. And they're all very close to me.) Do I need to go out and cut my limb, then announce it to the world why I'm doing it? No. I'm glad if her doing will raise the awareness and make people seek the checkup. But I do not encourage such harsh procedures to be taken lightly just because you're "afraid and worried", especially taking it all out on your family and make it becomes a baggage. 

Let's say I can sympathize on things she has to put herself through. But I believe that she's the one who decide to amplify it to be this huge mess. She doesn't have to. So, I'm skeptical and wonder if it's just another ploy. 

In my time, I've known some sick psycho people that will use Anything to control whatever they want and make people around them feel miserable. I think she's one of them. 

My pure sympathy only goes to those kids.


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> I can totally understand why she would grate people on a personality level and people can like who they like or dislike who they dislike but when it comes to her looks... in light of the medical procedures she's had and some of the things she's been through can't we just her some slack on that front?



I think she looks fine. Her fashion although lean toward loose clothing, nothing revealing, and all black, I find them acceptable. I know some may prefer her to dress up more, but I personally think it's not that bad. At least, no one see the unmentionable here. I actually don't even care for her fashion. I come here to read the dirt and pass away my time.


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> I dislike what she did to Brad and don't like her anymore.  But I can still cut her some slack for the health issues - if that makes any sense.


 I can't because she didn't actually have any health issues, it was all elective. I don't understand that kind of mutilation at all and I can't give her any stars for it, especially the publicity she received from it.


----------



## Singra

vink said:


> I feel sad for all the sickness and being afraid of getting sickness that drive her to do all the preventive procedures and such. But I'm the optimistic person. I have cancer genes from both my side of the family. (Some wins, and some lose the fight. And they're all very close to me.) Do I need to go out and cut my limb, then announce it to the world why I'm doing it? No. I'm glad if her doing will raise the awareness and make people seek the checkup. But I do not encourage such harsh procedures to be taken lightly just because you're "afraid and worried", especially taking it all out on your family and make it becomes a baggage.
> 
> Let's say I can sympathize on things she has to put herself through. But I believe that she's the one who decide to amplify it to be this huge mess. She doesn't have to. So, I'm skeptical and wonder if it's just another ploy.
> 
> In my time, I've known some sick psycho people that will use Anything to control whatever they want and make people around them feel miserable. I think she's one of them.
> 
> My pure sympathy only goes to those kids.


I was responding to a very specific point about responses to Jolie's looks, I probably should have been clearer but then I'd have to single one or two posts out and that's well... you know how these threads go... I know people are just dumping random sh*t here and there and maybe they respond to what's written before and maybe they don't. It doesn't really mean much in the grand scheme of things and it's not necessarily an indication of the posters full intent.

I just feel like there is a correlation between how a movie star looks and a certain amount of antagonism they attract. To be sure there are always haters but sometimes if a movie star can't pull that thing that makes them a movie star out of the hat... for some reason it seems to draw even more antagonism. And in Jolie's case that thing she had is not really here in the same way anymore but I think in her case it's partly related to health issues she's had.... so is that completely her fault?

Know what I mean? Probably not... it's not important. Carry on.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I don't care what she does in terms of her health. Those are her choices.

Those stunt moves she pulled right after they split didn't sit well. Like I said I am still a fan but she seems to have a vindictive streak. I suppose she was and is hurting. But I am not absolving him. All of those kids and you get drunk and high everyday. Idiot.


----------



## Grande Latte

I like this photo.


----------



## Singra

BagOuttaHell said:


> I don't care what she does in terms of her health. Those are her choices.
> 
> Those stunt moves she pulled right after they split didn't sit well. Like I said I am still a fan but she seems to have a vindictive streak. I suppose she was and is hurting. But I am not absolving him. All of those kids and you get drunk and high everyday. Idiot.


Yeah I get that.

I sort of both like and dislike them at the same time, both clearly have issues and are a bit odd in their own special way. Their press can be both fascinating and grating often both at the same time. Ultimately whatever they do is their biz. Pitt's continued public appearances are beginning to get on my nerves (like dude how old are you?)... and Jolie... well she'll do whatever she'll does, it feels like she's genuinely more distant from HWood now (esp. compared to Pitt) so we'll see how that goes.... until the next profile piece I suppose.


----------



## mkr

Singra said:


> Yeah I get that.
> 
> I sort of both like and dislike them at the same time, both clearly have issues and are a bit odd in their own special way. Their press can be both fascinating and grating often both at the same time. Ultimately whatever they do is their biz. Pitt's continued public appearances are beginning to get on my nerves (like dude how old are you?)... and Jolie... well she'll do whatever she'll does, it feels like she's genuinely more distant from HWood now (esp. compared to Pitt) so we'll see how that goes.... until the next profile piece I suppose.



What continued public appearances by Pitt?  I don't watch much tv. Is he all over the place?


----------



## afsweet

she looks good on the cover. significantly better than how she looks on a daily basis.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> I can totally understand why she would grate people on a personality level and people can like who they like or dislike who they dislike but when it comes to her looks... in light of the medical procedures she's had and some of the things she's been through can't we just her some slack on that front?



Not really, if anything those medical procedures she had exemplify the root cause of my dislike of her. Angelina is as controlling as hell!

She didn't have her breasts and ovaries removed because she had cancer. She was perfectly healthy. She had a test done that showed she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. Now Angelina is a wealthy woman, she could have afforded to monitor her health regularly and make a decision about this years down the road. Instead she decided to have the healthy organs cut out of her body. It was fully preemptive surgery for something that may never have happened. But Angelina needs to be in control so she took the most aggressive course of action.

That is her approach to life. In many ways I think she viewed Brad as a future tumor that needed to be removed immediately. When she's done with something (or someone), she's done.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Late in life? Ehhh her grandmother died in her 40s. Her mother was diagnosed in her 40s and her aunt in her 50s. I also read her great grandmother had it. There are probably more. She was coming up on that age.


----------



## bag-mania

The point is she didn't have the surgery because she was sick. She elected to have the surgery so she wouldn't have to worry about it in the future. So I don't see any reason to cut her some slack because of her medical procedures as was suggested earlier.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> I can't because she didn't actually have any health issues, it was all elective. I don't understand that kind of mutilation at all and I can't give her any stars for it, especially the publicity she received from it.


her mother died from a very aggressive form of breast cancer and she had the gene for it....I guess she could have kept it private but as far as having the mastectomy, I can't believe she did it for no reason


----------



## Flatsy

A good friend of mine died in her 40's of breast cancer.  She had the BRCA gene.  Her mother and sisters are also all dead from reproductive cancers.  She was extremely vigilant about getting her diagnostic tests and it didn't work.  By the time they picked up on the presence of the cancer, it was spreading like a forest fire.  Had she gone with the option of preventative mastectomy, she would still be alive.  (She was considering it, but back then, the option was less popular and was still considered radical.  One of the good things Angelina has done is help change that perception.)

It makes me extremely angry for someone to link Angelina's life-saving medical decision to her being a "control freak".  Think about what you are saying about other women.


----------



## guccimamma

i don't like her after her recent actions...that article didn't help IMO

but i would have done what she did with that cancer looming over her head.  bells palsy, who the hell knows...i imagine there is always an issue with her.

i hope the kids are able to spend time with their father,  they could probably use some fun.


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> I was responding to a very specific point about responses to Jolie's looks, I probably should have been clearer but then I'd have to single one or two posts out and that's well... you know how these threads go... I know people are just dumping random sh*t here and there and maybe they respond to what's written before and maybe they don't. It doesn't really mean much in the grand scheme of things and it's not necessarily an indication of the posters full intent.
> 
> I just feel like there is a correlation between how a movie star looks and a certain amount of antagonism they attract. To be sure there are always haters but sometimes if a movie star can't pull that thing that makes them a movie star out of the hat... for some reason it seems to draw even more antagonism. And in Jolie's case that thing she had is not really here in the same way anymore but I think in her case it's partly related to health issues she's had.... so is that completely her fault?
> 
> Know what I mean? Probably not... it's not important. Carry on.



I know what you mean. 

Well, then you may have read my another comment regarding her fashion. I think her outfits are ok. Not that bad. Just normal. Actors are people. I don't expect them to always be in red carpet all the time. 

You can't help if some people may not like what she wear. But for me, like I said, I don't really care. Her outfits isn't the worst. It's average. I think it's quite practical in some of the photo. And who can blame her for liking loose clothes and all black? 

But if you want to bring up sickness and giving her a pass, let me tell you something, being in sickness isn't a pass to dress in drab or being sloppy. I know a 3-time cancer survival who dress fabulously and colorfully like she cherish her life and all the colors in the world everyday. 

She just dress in her taste. People may like or not like it. This is a board where we're allowed to criticize "to our taste", right? I'm fine with her outfits. But it doesn't mean that other members will like or think it's fine, too. 

[emoji8]


----------



## vink

Flatsy said:


> A good friend of mine died in her 40's of breast cancer.  She had the BRCA gene.  Her mother and sisters are also all dead from reproductive cancers.  She was extremely vigilant about getting her diagnostic tests and it didn't work.  By the time they picked up on the presence of the cancer, it was spreading like a forest fire.  Had she gone with the option of preventative mastectomy, she would still be alive.  (She was considering it, but back then, the option was less popular and was still considered radical.  One of the good things Angelina has done is help change that perception.)
> 
> It makes me extremely angry for someone to link Angelina's life-saving medical decision to her being a "control freak".  Think about what you are saying about other women.



I'm sorry for your loss and also if my previous comments are one that made you feel bad. 

As a person who also has high chance of getting so many diseases myself, I guess everyone has their own choice and may decide differently if time allows us to. 

I hope your friend had already fulfilled her life in her time.


----------



## serenluv202

Flatsy said:


> A good friend of mine died in her 40's of breast cancer.  She had the BRCA gene.  Her mother and sisters are also all dead from reproductive cancers.  She was extremely vigilant about getting her diagnostic tests and it didn't work.  By the time they picked up on the presence of the cancer, it was spreading like a forest fire.  Had she gone with the option of preventative mastectomy, she would still be alive.  (She was considering it, but back then, the option was less popular and was still considered radical.  One of the good things Angelina has done is help change that perception.)
> 
> It makes me extremely angry for someone to link Angelina's life-saving medical decision to her being a "control freak".  Think about what you are saying about other women.



Amen!  Condolences on the loss of your friend.  I think Angelina was very courageous for having that surgery.  It had to be frightening and life changing for her.  To hear others speak of it as if it were plastic surgery or botox is absolutely mind boggling.


----------



## serenluv202

bag-mania said:


> Not really, if anything those medical procedures she had exemplify the root cause of my dislike of her. Angelina is as controlling as hell!
> 
> She didn't have her breasts and ovaries removed because she had cancer. She was perfectly healthy. She had a test done that showed she was at high risk of developing cancer later in life. Now Angelina is a wealthy woman, she could have afforded to monitor her health regularly and make a decision about this years down the road. Instead she decided to have the healthy organs cut out of her body. It was fully preemptive surgery for something that may never have happened. But Angelina needs to be in control so she took the most aggressive course of action.
> 
> That is her approach to life. In many ways I think she viewed Brad as a future tumor that needed to be removed immediately. When she's done with something (or someone), she's done.



I guess I think like Angelina.  I would have had the same surgery under those circumstances.  As far as her treating Brad like a tumor that needed to be removed, I don't know.  All marriages/relationships have issues and everyone is entitled to their deal breakers.  A relationship is not baseball...no three strikes here!


----------



## gazoo

I don't think her preventative surgery was like botox or PS. But I also don't think it can be compared (in the context of courage)  to someone that is actively battling cancer, without the resources and privileges that Angelina has access to.

I'd probably have had the same types of surgeries with the same family history, and the same bank account, if given the choice. Sadly, even with the same family history few can afford these types of preventative surgeries to ward of a "what if" scenario. Menopause is no joke, can't imagine what instant early menopause is like to go through, whether by choice or not.


----------



## Flatsy

vink said:


> I'm sorry for your loss and also if my previous comments are one that made you feel bad.
> 
> As a person who also has high chance of getting so many diseases myself, I guess everyone has their own choice and may decide differently if time allows us to.
> 
> I hope your friend had already fulfilled her life in her time.


Thank you, that's very sweet.

When I think of what it is like to be someone like Angelina, or my friend, to be told that you have an 85% chance of getting breast and/or ovarian cancer.  And not "way off in the future" but right now because it starts in your 40's.  85% is no longer a matter of "if" but more a matter of "when".  

And so you go to get your tests every 3 months and every 3 months you have to wait for the results to find out whether you can breathe a little easier for the next months, or whether you now have to start the grueling cancer treatments that you watched your mother go through before she died anyway.

It would be an easy decision for me to want to get preventative surgery that would bring my chances of getting a fatal disease down from 85% to close to 0%.  We're all lucky to have that option available to us.  It's very disheartening to see a woman called a "control freak" for doing so, or people saying that a woman not "mutilating" her breasts is more important than SAVING HER LIFE.


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> her mother died from a very aggressive form of breast cancer and she had the gene for it....I guess she could have kept it private but as far as having the mastectomy, I can't believe she did it for no reason



I still don't understand the mutilation of healthy tissue because of a want if scenario. But it was a great way to get new implants and plenty of publicity.


----------



## Grace123

gazoo said:


> I don't think her preventative surgery was like botox or PS. But I also don't think it can be compared (in the context of courage)  to someone that is actively battling cancer, without the resources and privileges that Angelina has access to.
> 
> I'd probably have had the same types of surgeries with the same family history, and the same bank account, if given the choice. Sadly, even with the same family history few can afford these types of preventative surgeries to ward of a "what if" scenario. Menopause is no joke, can't imagine what instant early menopause is like to go through, whether by choice or not.



There are those who say that the Bell's Palsy is really the result of a procedure gone bad. I don't know if I believe that but then again I'm surprised by many things now.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> There are those who say that the Bell's Palsy is really the result of a procedure gone bad. I don't know if I believe that but then again I'm surprised by many things now.


I suppose maybe it could be in some cases but I've known a couple of people who had it and it definitely wasn't PS related for them.


----------



## Bagisa

If you're a mother, surely you can sympathize with Angie's medical decisions. She tragically lost her mom and didn't want the same to happen to her 6 children.  I would have done the same thing in her shoes. My kids' well being always comes first.


----------



## Grace123

http://pagesix.com/2017/07/27/angelina-jolie-team-taunted-cambodian-girls-for-movie/


----------



## mkr

Well she didn't star in Maleficent for nothing...


----------



## pukasonqo

bag-mania said:


> The point is she didn't have the surgery because she was sick. She elected to have the surgery so she wouldn't have to worry about it in the future. So I don't see any reason to cut her some slack because of her medical procedures as was suggested earlier.



in all honesty, having to undergo a mastectomy and reconstruction myself i cannot understand why she gets this amount of criticism
the procedure does not give you "control" but highlights the fact that something inside you is taking over your cells and there is **** all you can do about it
and then is the recovery...


----------



## Sasha2012

Grace123 said:


> http://pagesix.com/2017/07/27/angelina-jolie-team-taunted-cambodian-girls-for-movie/


Angelina is delusional. I can't believe she thought this was some sort of passionate story about her dedication to the film.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Finding out if you have the BRCA gene is typically not covered by insurance. My little sister is a cancer survivor, my parents paid for her test. She was in her early 40's when diagnosed with breast cancer. At the time Angelina let it be known she had a mastectomy, several journalists were quick to say that number one this type of breast cancer is statistically low and number two that a lot of people, much like my sister can't even afford to have the test. My cousin couldn't afford the test, she was diagnosed in her 30's. Both my sister and my cousin have daughters and desperately wanted to know.
My sister and I talked about this a lot. She made a decision to do a double mastectomy. She has no desire to have to go in for tests every few months. To her, it was about peace of mind. If I had the BRCA gene I would have a mastectomy and a hysterectomy- I wouldn't bat an eye. I would be all about preventative measures. I also believe each person should make the decision that is best for them. I do wish people would understand Angelina isn't a cancer survivor. She has taken measures to prevent cancer, she is not a cancer survivor.


----------



## ropuszka

*Angelina Jolie Reportedly Collaborated With the ‘Abusive, Rights-Violating’ Cambodian Army for Her Latest Film*
By  Anna Silman 





Angelina Jolie. Photo: Stefan Rousseau - WPA Pool/Getty Images
Angelina Jolie has been widely criticized for the news that she cast her new film — _First They Killed My Father_, an adaptation of Loung Ung’s 2000 memoir about the Cambodian genocide — by playing a game where she gave and then took away money from impoverished Cambodian children. But perhaps a more concerning fact is that Jolie reportedly worked with the repressive Cambodian government and military in order to make the film.

According to _Vanity Fair_:

Cambodia went all in — closing off Battambang for days, giving the filmmakers permits to land in remote zones, providing them with 500 officials from their actual army to play the Khmer Rouge army.

Brad Adams, executive director of Human Rights Watch’s Asia Division, says that if the detail about 500 soldiers is correct, that raises serious concerns. “To ask for permission to make a film and thereby invest in the local economy is fine, and you’re going to have to have some meetings with some government officials. But you can take a stance to make sure you don’t empower, legitimize or pay the wrong people. And working with the Cambodian army is a no-go zone, it’s a red flag, and it’s a terrible mistake,” he said. “This is an army that is basically an occupying force of a dictatorship, it’s used to put down environmental activists — the kind of thing that she stands for is in direct contrast to what this government is.”

Adams points out that there would have been ways for Jolie to film in Cambodia while still avoiding involvement with the Cambodian army, “which continues to be an extremely abusive rights-violating force.” For instance, she could have hired extras to play the part of Khmer Rouge soldiers.

“There’s moral hazard in having any relationship or dealings with the Cambodian government,” Adams continues. “It’s not clear whether she understands that and it’s not clear whether she cares about it.” He points to the fact that the Prime Minister of Cambodia, Hun Sen, is a dictator who has a record of killing, exiling, jailing, and threatening political opponents, and that Hun Sen, as well as other country leaders including the defense minister and head of the military, are former members of the Khmer Rouge. “This film is about the horrors of the Khmer Rouge, yet she is dealing with former Khmer Rouge, and apparently in a noncritical way,” he said.

This is not the first time that Jolie’s overseas work has prompted ethical concerns. Back in 2002, Jolie purchased land for the Maddox Jolie-Pitt Foundation from Yim Tith, an alleged mass murderer and former commander for the Khmer Rouge. “Whether it was her mistake or her employee’s mistake in making that transaction, it shouldn’t have happened. She should not have been transferring money to a guy charged with genocide,” said Adams.

We’ve reached out to Angelina Jolie and Netflix for comment and will update if we hear more.

https://www.thecut.com/2017/07/angelina-jolie-collaborated-with-abusive-cambodian-army.html


----------



## ropuszka

http://nypost.com/2017/07/26/does-angelina-jolie-really-believe-that-anyone-is-buying-this/


Angelina Jolie, master media manipulator, is back.

A quick recap: After Jolie suddenly filed for divorce from Brad Pitt last September, leaks hit TMZ nearly every five minutes, and they seemed to come from one side only. Pitt was a heavy drinker. He cheated on Jolie with a co-star and — one of the weirdest details ever — Russian hookers. He used hard drugs. He had rage issues. He’d abused one of their six children on a private plane. While refueling in the Midwest, an out-of-control Pitt hijacked a fuel truck.

These details were epic, fantastical, and largely disbelieved. In fact, the leaks only bolstered Pitt’s standing in Hollywood, and in his first public appearance since the split, Pitt received a standing ovation at January’s Golden Globes. “Moonlight,” a film he produced, won Best Picture at this year’s Oscars.

In May, he sat for a confessional cover story with GQ Style, and as these things go, it was tonally smart: Pitt came off as humbled and apologetic. He admitted he had a drinking problem. He spoke of wanting to be a better father and a better man. The only real misstep was a goofy accompanying video in which Pitt, dressed in $700 shirts, rolled around in sand dunes and cried at a campfire.

Now it’s Jolie’s turn, and she’s chosen Vanity Fair’s prestigious September Style issue for her rebranding. “This is a proper icon claiming her place in the firmament of Hollywood,” said VF’s Jessica Diehl.

Actually, the spread is more in line with super-producer Scott Rudin’s assessment of Jolie as “camp event.”

As an actress, it’s been years since she was top choice for Oscar bait. Jolie’s tried to establish herself as a director since 2011, yet each successive film — “In the Land of Milk and Honey,” “Unbroken,” “By the Sea” — has flopped harder than the last. In VF, she’s ostensibly promoting her next project, a Netflix drama about the Cambodian genocide, but what she’s really trying to sell is Angelina 4.0.

The first Angie was a bisexual, heroin-using wild child who wore blood vials. The second was an adoptive single mother-turned-humanitarian. The third was one-half of Brangelina, globetrotting parents of six and Hollywood’s last great glamour couple.

Angelina 4.0 is now a harried single mom, fresh off a divorce, finally installed in a new home after nine months of living out of suitcases in a rental. So grim. Almost as grim as Pitt’s claim that, post-split, he spent almost two months sleeping on a friend’s floor, as multimillionaire A-listers are wont to do.

Modal Trigger
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Getty Images
Jolie walked VF’s Evgenia Peretz around her new home, which just happens to be a $25 million mansion once owned by Cecil B. DeMille. Jolie told the magazine she didn’t want the house for its heritage or glamour — she just needed “a good place fast.” She hasn’t unpacked. She hasn’t had time to buy furniture — her friend, a set decorator, thoughtfully bought two sofas and some throw pillows for the living room, which her dog promptly soiled. No matter; she’s cool.

“I didn’t even know I needed throw pillows,” Jolie said. “That was always Brad’s thing.” Jolie, instead, was off saving the world, but now she’s balancing that with parenting alone. She has to schedule doctor’s appointments, playdates, meals . . . All says the woman who, according to a 2011 Forbes article, spent $900,000 per year on nannies for each child and over $1 million on private tutors.

Apparently, Peretz didn’t see any household help. She was, however, introduced to Jolie’s children, something Jolie has rarely done. “I don’t let a lot of reporters meet my children,” she told VF in 2005, just as Pitt was leaving first wife Jennifer Aniston for her. “I don’t trust the relationship.”

Peretz meets Zahara, Vivienne, Shiloh and Knox, who asks Jolie for a waterslide. “How about a ‘Hello, Mom’?” she says, her tone, Peretz writes, “like just about every other loving, exasperated mom in America.”

“I’ve been trying for months to be really good at just being a homemaker and picking up dog poop,” Jolie says. Nothing says that like posing next to a fashion photographer in an astronaut suit on the Warner Bros. lot.

Since the split, Jolie tells the magazine, she cries in the shower, so the kids won’t see, because they need to believe everything will work out, even though she’s not so sure — though they’ll surely find out once they read this.

Trying to be the perfect single mom, Jolie says, gave her Bell’s palsy. “Sometimes women in families put themselves last,” she says, before admitting that even though her teenagers would rather stay home and watch TV, she’ll keep dragging them to hot spots and war zones around the world. Hey, it’s what she needs.

Still, Angelina Jolie insists she’s descended from Brangelina’s epic heights. She’s earthbound now.

*see also*


  


*Angelina cries in the shower so her kids won't worry*


“As I go to sleep at night,” she said, “I think, Did I do a great job as a mom, or was that an average day?”

Here’s another question: Is anyone really buying this? Jolie spent so many years in the Brangelina bubble that she’s totally out of step with the culture. We’ve all seen behind the curtain. We’re familiar with enough celebrity apparatus to recognize staged paparazzi photos and fake scandals. We watch scripted reality TV. We broadcast airbrushed versions of our lives on social media. On the internet, anyone can be a star.

Yet Jolie seems to believe we’re still in the Old Hollywood era. It’s reflected in her photo spread: She looks like a supporting player in Ryan Murphy’s “Feud,” not a modern celebrity. She’s become Norma Desmond, a movie star who still thinks she’s backed by a studio system, packaging a tidy narrative in a glossy magazine that she’s convinced the public will believe.

Nice close-ups, though.


----------



## sdkitty

ropuszka said:


> http://nypost.com/2017/07/26/does-angelina-jolie-really-believe-that-anyone-is-buying-this/
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie, master media manipulator, is back.
> 
> A quick recap: After Jolie suddenly filed for divorce from Brad Pitt last September, leaks hit TMZ nearly every five minutes, and they seemed to come from one side only. Pitt was a heavy drinker. He cheated on Jolie with a co-star and — one of the weirdest details ever — Russian hookers. He used hard drugs. He had rage issues. He’d abused one of their six children on a private plane. While refueling in the Midwest, an out-of-control Pitt hijacked a fuel truck.
> 
> These details were epic, fantastical, and largely disbelieved. In fact, the leaks only bolstered Pitt’s standing in Hollywood, and in his first public appearance since the split, Pitt received a standing ovation at January’s Golden Globes. “Moonlight,” a film he produced, won Best Picture at this year’s Oscars.
> 
> In May, he sat for a confessional cover story with GQ Style, and as these things go, it was tonally smart: Pitt came off as humbled and apologetic. He admitted he had a drinking problem. He spoke of wanting to be a better father and a better man. The only real misstep was a goofy accompanying video in which Pitt, dressed in $700 shirts, rolled around in sand dunes and cried at a campfire.
> 
> Now it’s Jolie’s turn, and she’s chosen Vanity Fair’s prestigious September Style issue for her rebranding. “This is a proper icon claiming her place in the firmament of Hollywood,” said VF’s Jessica Diehl.
> 
> Actually, the spread is more in line with super-producer Scott Rudin’s assessment of Jolie as “camp event.”
> 
> As an actress, it’s been years since she was top choice for Oscar bait. Jolie’s tried to establish herself as a director since 2011, yet each successive film — “In the Land of Milk and Honey,” “Unbroken,” “By the Sea” — has flopped harder than the last. In VF, she’s ostensibly promoting her next project, a Netflix drama about the Cambodian genocide, but what she’s really trying to sell is Angelina 4.0.
> 
> The first Angie was a bisexual, heroin-using wild child who wore blood vials. The second was an adoptive single mother-turned-humanitarian. The third was one-half of Brangelina, globetrotting parents of six and Hollywood’s last great glamour couple.
> 
> Angelina 4.0 is now a harried single mom, fresh off a divorce, finally installed in a new home after nine months of living out of suitcases in a rental. So grim. Almost as grim as Pitt’s claim that, post-split, he spent almost two months sleeping on a friend’s floor, as multimillionaire A-listers are wont to do.
> 
> Modal Trigger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getty Images
> Jolie walked VF’s Evgenia Peretz around her new home, which just happens to be a $25 million mansion once owned by Cecil B. DeMille. Jolie told the magazine she didn’t want the house for its heritage or glamour — she just needed “a good place fast.” She hasn’t unpacked. She hasn’t had time to buy furniture — her friend, a set decorator, thoughtfully bought two sofas and some throw pillows for the living room, which her dog promptly soiled. No matter; she’s cool.
> 
> “I didn’t even know I needed throw pillows,” Jolie said. “That was always Brad’s thing.” Jolie, instead, was off saving the world, but now she’s balancing that with parenting alone. She has to schedule doctor’s appointments, playdates, meals . . . All says the woman who, according to a 2011 Forbes article, spent $900,000 per year on nannies for each child and over $1 million on private tutors.
> 
> Apparently, Peretz didn’t see any household help. She was, however, introduced to Jolie’s children, something Jolie has rarely done. “I don’t let a lot of reporters meet my children,” she told VF in 2005, just as Pitt was leaving first wife Jennifer Aniston for her. “I don’t trust the relationship.”
> 
> Peretz meets Zahara, Vivienne, Shiloh and Knox, who asks Jolie for a waterslide. “How about a ‘Hello, Mom’?” she says, her tone, Peretz writes, “like just about every other loving, exasperated mom in America.”
> 
> “I’ve been trying for months to be really good at just being a homemaker and picking up dog poop,” Jolie says. Nothing says that like posing next to a fashion photographer in an astronaut suit on the Warner Bros. lot.
> 
> Since the split, Jolie tells the magazine, she cries in the shower, so the kids won’t see, because they need to believe everything will work out, even though she’s not so sure — though they’ll surely find out once they read this.
> 
> Trying to be the perfect single mom, Jolie says, gave her Bell’s palsy. “Sometimes women in families put themselves last,” she says, before admitting that even though her teenagers would rather stay home and watch TV, she’ll keep dragging them to hot spots and war zones around the world. Hey, it’s what she needs.
> 
> Still, Angelina Jolie insists she’s descended from Brangelina’s epic heights. She’s earthbound now.
> 
> *see also*
> 
> View attachment 3778302
> 
> 
> 
> *Angelina cries in the shower so her kids won't worry*
> 
> 
> “As I go to sleep at night,” she said, “I think, Did I do a great job as a mom, or was that an average day?”
> 
> Here’s another question: Is anyone really buying this? Jolie spent so many years in the Brangelina bubble that she’s totally out of step with the culture. We’ve all seen behind the curtain. We’re familiar with enough celebrity apparatus to recognize staged paparazzi photos and fake scandals. We watch scripted reality TV. We broadcast airbrushed versions of our lives on social media. On the internet, anyone can be a star.
> 
> Yet Jolie seems to believe we’re still in the Old Hollywood era. It’s reflected in her photo spread: She looks like a supporting player in Ryan Murphy’s “Feud,” not a modern celebrity. She’s become Norma Desmond, a movie star who still thinks she’s backed by a studio system, packaging a tidy narrative in a glossy magazine that she’s convinced the public will believe.
> 
> Nice close-ups, though.


Yeah right, she's picking up dog poop herself.....boo hoo
And whose idea was it to get divorced? (causing her to be the poor single mom)


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Yeah the snippets I read haven't done her any favors. 
Once in a while I'd like to see her do some fluff fashion mags like Allure and get her opinion on some of the things she has worn throughout her career.


----------



## serenluv202

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yeah the snippets I read haven't done her any favors.
> Once in a while I'd like to see her do some fluff fashion mags like Allure and get her opinion on some of the things she has worn throughout her career.


Yes, I agree.  I want her to talk about fashion and style.  Let's talk about that black Versace gown with the high side split that she wore to the 2012 Oscars...the one she kept sticking her right leg out of and posing.  That was epic.  Yaaassss girl, you better work!!!


----------



## sdkitty

serenluv202 said:


> Yes, I agree.  I want her to talk about fashion and style.  Let's talk about that black Versace gown with the high side split that she wore to the 2012 Oscars...the one she kept sticking her right leg out of and posing.  That was epic.  Yaaassss girl, you better work!!!


she seems to want to be above all that stuff these days.....


----------



## Singra

I think a bit of fluff would do her a world of good.

Has she ever talked about fashion? I recall only brief mentions and then it was primarily about the functionality. There was a film she did (Life or Something Like ) that was supposed to be light in tone, it wasn't a very good film but tonally it sunk like a stone under her weight. Publicly it doesn't seem like she's ever been about frivolity.

There's always been (amongst other things) an intense, bordering on slightly awkward quality to her and even though past confessional details might seem otherwise, she's never revealed that much. I've always seen her as quite remote.

Has anyone seen that video leaked by her former drug dealer? In my memory of it she's on the phone talking about someone close to her and she sounds very much like someone who feels the need to take on other's responsibilities, very much an oldest child thing... I know people like that and maybe I'm just projecting but imo she seems like one of them... if there is a private Jolie to be known I think that might be closer to it.


----------



## sdkitty

Angie the human rights activist made a big mis-step in Cambodia
From the Daily Beast:
*OOPS*
*Angelina Jolie’s Cambodian Army Screw-Up and Hollywood’s Human Rights Fouls*
*From Angelina Jolie fraternizing with the Cambodian army to Nicolas Cage’s “whiteashing stunt for a murderous tyrant,” Hollywood has a long record of ill-advised foreign relations.*



AMY ZIMMERMAN
*07.29.17 12:00 AM ET*
Sometimes stars **** up. Celebrity gaffes can range from the little things (tripping on the red carpet) to the bigger things (calling yourself a gay man who doesn’t sleep with dudes) to the stuff of national crises (nationally televised nip slips, racist/anti-Semitic rants, and criminal charges). Some celebrities have genuinely bad opinions, and others are just imperfect human beings—Justin Bieber probably didn’t mean to hit a photographer with his truck outside of church just days after rededicating his life to Jesus Christ. For every “woke” celebrity retweeting *************, there’s an ill-articulate actor whose PR team has already pre-drafted an apology. But poor word choice pales in comparison to being accused of facilitating or tacitly supporting human rights violations. The day that your long-suffering assistant informs you that Human Rights Watch is formally condemning you should probably be the day you start rethinking some life choices.

While this might sound like a fairly far-out predicament, there’s a long list of celebrities who have been chastised for performing for dictators, cooperating with oppressive regimes, and generally exercising poor judgment abroad. While most of these incidents involve paid gigs—taking money from someone objectively evil—some, like Ivanka *****’s alleged factory conditions and Madonna’s controversial adoptions, are either more nuanced or even less defensible. In honor of Angelina Jolie’s recent, widely criticized adventures in Cambodia, we’ve assembled an A-list of celebs who have been questioned, condemned, and told off.

*Angelina Jolie’s questionable Cambodian patronage*

With this week’s _Vanity Fair _cover story, Angelina Jolie appeared to be taking a lesson in outrageous distraction techniques from our current Presidential administration. Unfortunately for Jolie, no red lip is bold enough to erase fraternizing with the Cambodian army. In one of many questionable anecdotes about Jolie’s new Netflix film,_ First They Killed My Father_, the _Vanity Fair _profile discloses: “Cambodia went all in—closing off Battambang for days, giving the filmmakers permits to land in remote zones, providing them with 500 officials from their actual army to play the Khmer Rouge army.”

As a dedicated philanthropist like Angelina Jolie probably should have known, cooperating with the Cambodian government and military is quite the human rights faux pas. “There’s moral hazard in having any relationship or dealings with the Cambodian government,” explained Brad Adams, the executive director of Human Rights Watch’s Asia Division. “It’s not clear whether she understands that and it’s not clear whether she cares about it.” He continued, “You can take a stance to make sure you don’t empower, legitimize or pay the wrong people. And working with the Cambodian army is a no-go zone, it’s a red flag, and it’s a terrible mistake…This is an army that is basically an occupying force of a dictatorship, it’s used to put down environmental activists — the kind of thing that she stands for is in direct contrast to what this government is.” The irony is that in attempting to make a movie that draws attention to the Cambodian genocide, Jolie appears to be collaborating with political and military leaders Adams describes as “former Khmer Rouge.” Say what you will about Brad Pitt (drug dependent, allegedly abusive, sad, weird about his pottery) but at least Jolie’s ex isn’t a hypocrite.

The idea of Angeline Jolie pissing off Human Rights Watch might sound a little strange, but this actually isn’t the first time Jolie’s run afoul. In 2002, the actress purchased around 225 acres of land from former Khmer Rouge commander Yim Tith—and was allegedly aware of Tith’s reputation and violent history. It’s nice that Jolie is investing in Cambodia, but she probably should have thought twice before supplying a cash-strapped genocide facilitator with a huge pay day.


----------



## ropuszka

https://www.theguardian.com/comment...id-icon-cast-cambodian-child-actor?CMP=twt_gu

* Of course Angelina is an aid icon – look how she cast a Cambodian child actor *
What better way to express your award-winning humanitarian instincts than by psychologically baiting poor children?

• Marina Hyde is a Guardian columnist

 
‘Auditioning vulnerable children like this seems idiosyncratic.’ Angelina Jolie with Srey Moch on the set of First They Killed My Father. Photograph: Roland Neveu/Netflix

Actor, mother, humanitarian, winemaker, visiting LSE professor, cosmetics spokesmodel, UN special envoy, psychological baiter of poor Cambodian children. If you are one of those people convinced there is simply no epithet that could threaten the apotheosis of clearly batshit multi-hyphenate Angelina Jolie, you are directed toward her current Vanity Fair cover story. In which she explains how she came to cast the child lead in First They Killed My Father, the film she has directed and shot in Cambodia, and which is described as “a thank you to the country that transformed her”.

According to the magazine, “Jolie looked at orphanages, circuses and slum schools, specifically seeking children who had experienced hardship. In order to find their lead … the casting directors set up a game, rather disturbing in its realism: they put money on the table and asked the child to think of something she needed the money for, and then to snatch it away. The director would pretend to catch the child, and the child would have to come up with a lie. ‘Srey Moch [the girl ultimately chosen] was the only child that stared at the money for a very, very long time,’ Jolie says. ‘When she was forced to give it back, she became overwhelmed with emotion. All these different things came flooding back.’ Jolie then tears up. ‘When she was asked later what the money was for, she said her grandfather had died, and they didn’t have enough money for a nice funeral.’”

Well, now. Even by Hollywood’s questionable human resources standards, auditioning vulnerable children like this seems … idiosyncratic. Opting to tell Vanity Fair about it even more so. Then again, and let me put this in as neutral a way as possible: if there was a provisional wing of Hollywood crazies, Angelina would sit on its army council. When Shirley MacLaine formally retires, Angelina will move into the big chair. In a town where boxes of frogs come as standard, she owns a 40-hectare amphibian sanctuary. And crucially – unless we’re frightfully ascetic – this is surely what we want from our Hollywood stars. Outrageous beauty, hilarious grandeur, and the sense that they haven’t been playing with a full deck of Happy Families cards since Reagan’s second term.

Whether it is what we want from our international aid icons is another question. Though one that it has been most unfashionable to even raise for a while. Some have tried – Human Rights Watch are also perturbed by the Vanity Fair article, calling Angelina’s reported decision to cast 500 officials from the current Cambodian army “a no-go zone”, “a red flag” and “a terrible mistake”. I know what you’re thinking: Angelina just can’t have made a human rights cock-up, on account of having “know your rights” tattooed on her neck. But it wouldn’t be the first time. When she and Brad Pitt bizarrely decided to have their baby in Namibia, they set up camp for a couple of months in a five-star resort with an LA obstetrician and so on. One thing led to another, and eventually the Namibian government obliged with a no-fly-zone, house-to-house searches by government-backed security teams, and a requirement that journalists entering the country to cover the birth had written permission from the Pitt-Jolies themselves. Namibia’s National Society for Human Rights wasn’t thrilled at control of their airspace being ceded to the stars of Mr & Mrs Smith, while the Washington Post wondered: “Surely Hollywood stars can’t dictate who enters and leaves a sovereign state?”

More innocent times, in so many ways. Brad and Angelina are now getting divorced, and Angelina’s interview appears in large part to be the rejoinder to a recent outing by Brad. Entitled “Brad Pitt in America’s National Parks”, this comprised a fashion advertorial featuring Brad sprawled in places such as White Sands National Monument, wearing $875 Emporio Armani waders, discussing court-ordered visitation rights and saying things such as: “I’ve never heard anyone laugh bigger than an African mother who’s lost nine family members. What is that? I just got R&B for the first time. R&B comes from great pain, but it’s a celebration. To me, it’s embracing what’s left. It’s that African woman being able to laugh much more boisterously than I’ve ever been able to.”

I have long marvelled at people’s ability to take Angelina hugely seriously

Angelina offers her own version of this to Vanity Fair. “You drive around here,” she explains of Los Angeles, “you can see a lot of people with many things, but not often expressing happiness. You go [to Cambodia], and you see the families come out with their blanket and their picnic to watch a sunset.”

An evergreen reminder that the simple souls of the third world are richer in all the important ways than the denizens of Hollywood. Even as another of their children is lost in childbirth, or they have to make just a couple of loaves feed a whole sunset picnic, our main takeout should be a brightside look at how much more cheery they come off compared to Marvel franchise stars.

All things considered, then, I have long marvelled at people’s ability to take Angelina hugely seriously, and elevate her to increasingly significant positions of influence. Some years ago I wrote a book lamenting the celebrification of culture, and back then I truly hoped that in the future, prolonged exposure to the weirdly narcissistic altruism of entertainers might cause the tide to turn a bit. I thought that people would eventually desire more concrete evidence that celebrities were having measurably positive affects on, say, aid outcomes, rather than continue to be fobbed off with vague suggestions they were “raising awareness”.

Instead, of course, a reality TV star sits in the White House, while others wonder whether The Rock 2020 may not be the answer. As for Angelina, the summit against warzone rape that she and William Hague held three years ago cost five times more than the entire UK budget for tackling rape in war zones for that year, and a year later was found to have had negligible impact. The incidence of sexual violence even increased in the ********ic Republic of the Congo, where they ran a joint initiative, according to a 2015 investigation. Yet confected humanitarian awards continue to be showered on her at expensive galas got up entirely in her honour, while the contributions of ordinary aid workers seem even less likely than ever to be honoured.

So, even measured against my own extraordinary capacity for being wrong, this may well have been a personal best. Celebrities mean well, so will cast their third world child actors as they please. I no longer trust that if you wait long enough by the river, the visiting professorships of Tomb Raider stars will float by.


----------



## sdkitty

ropuszka said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/comment...id-icon-cast-cambodian-child-actor?CMP=twt_gu
> 
> * Of course Angelina is an aid icon – look how she cast a Cambodian child actor *
> What better way to express your award-winning humanitarian instincts than by psychologically baiting poor children?
> 
> • Marina Hyde is a Guardian columnist
> 
> 
> ‘Auditioning vulnerable children like this seems idiosyncratic.’ Angelina Jolie with Srey Moch on the set of First They Killed My Father. Photograph: Roland Neveu/Netflix
> 
> Actor, mother, humanitarian, winemaker, visiting LSE professor, cosmetics spokesmodel, UN special envoy, psychological baiter of poor Cambodian children. If you are one of those people convinced there is simply no epithet that could threaten the apotheosis of clearly batshit multi-hyphenate Angelina Jolie, you are directed toward her current Vanity Fair cover story. In which she explains how she came to cast the child lead in First They Killed My Father, the film she has directed and shot in Cambodia, and which is described as “a thank you to the country that transformed her”.
> 
> According to the magazine, “Jolie looked at orphanages, circuses and slum schools, specifically seeking children who had experienced hardship. In order to find their lead … the casting directors set up a game, rather disturbing in its realism: they put money on the table and asked the child to think of something she needed the money for, and then to snatch it away. The director would pretend to catch the child, and the child would have to come up with a lie. ‘Srey Moch [the girl ultimately chosen] was the only child that stared at the money for a very, very long time,’ Jolie says. ‘When she was forced to give it back, she became overwhelmed with emotion. All these different things came flooding back.’ Jolie then tears up. ‘When she was asked later what the money was for, she said her grandfather had died, and they didn’t have enough money for a nice funeral.’”
> 
> Well, now. Even by Hollywood’s questionable human resources standards, auditioning vulnerable children like this seems … idiosyncratic. Opting to tell Vanity Fair about it even more so. Then again, and let me put this in as neutral a way as possible: if there was a provisional wing of Hollywood crazies, Angelina would sit on its army council. When Shirley MacLaine formally retires, Angelina will move into the big chair. In a town where boxes of frogs come as standard, she owns a 40-hectare amphibian sanctuary. And crucially – unless we’re frightfully ascetic – this is surely what we want from our Hollywood stars. Outrageous beauty, hilarious grandeur, and the sense that they haven’t been playing with a full deck of Happy Families cards since Reagan’s second term.
> 
> Whether it is what we want from our international aid icons is another question. Though one that it has been most unfashionable to even raise for a while. Some have tried – Human Rights Watch are also perturbed by the Vanity Fair article, calling Angelina’s reported decision to cast 500 officials from the current Cambodian army “a no-go zone”, “a red flag” and “a terrible mistake”. I know what you’re thinking: Angelina just can’t have made a human rights cock-up, on account of having “know your rights” tattooed on her neck. But it wouldn’t be the first time. When she and Brad Pitt bizarrely decided to have their baby in Namibia, they set up camp for a couple of months in a five-star resort with an LA obstetrician and so on. One thing led to another, and eventually the Namibian government obliged with a no-fly-zone, house-to-house searches by government-backed security teams, and a requirement that journalists entering the country to cover the birth had written permission from the Pitt-Jolies themselves. Namibia’s National Society for Human Rights wasn’t thrilled at control of their airspace being ceded to the stars of Mr & Mrs Smith, while the Washington Post wondered: “Surely Hollywood stars can’t dictate who enters and leaves a sovereign state?”
> 
> More innocent times, in so many ways. Brad and Angelina are now getting divorced, and Angelina’s interview appears in large part to be the rejoinder to a recent outing by Brad. Entitled “Brad Pitt in America’s National Parks”, this comprised a fashion advertorial featuring Brad sprawled in places such as White Sands National Monument, wearing $875 Emporio Armani waders, discussing court-ordered visitation rights and saying things such as: “I’ve never heard anyone laugh bigger than an African mother who’s lost nine family members. What is that? I just got R&B for the first time. R&B comes from great pain, but it’s a celebration. To me, it’s embracing what’s left. It’s that African woman being able to laugh much more boisterously than I’ve ever been able to.”
> 
> I have long marvelled at people’s ability to take Angelina hugely seriously
> 
> Angelina offers her own version of this to Vanity Fair. “You drive around here,” she explains of Los Angeles, “you can see a lot of people with many things, but not often expressing happiness. You go [to Cambodia], and you see the families come out with their blanket and their picnic to watch a sunset.”
> 
> An evergreen reminder that the simple souls of the third world are richer in all the important ways than the denizens of Hollywood. Even as another of their children is lost in childbirth, or they have to make just a couple of loaves feed a whole sunset picnic, our main takeout should be a brightside look at how much more cheery they come off compared to Marvel franchise stars.
> 
> All things considered, then, I have long marvelled at people’s ability to take Angelina hugely seriously, and elevate her to increasingly significant positions of influence. Some years ago I wrote a book lamenting the celebrification of culture, and back then I truly hoped that in the future, prolonged exposure to the weirdly narcissistic altruism of entertainers might cause the tide to turn a bit. I thought that people would eventually desire more concrete evidence that celebrities were having measurably positive affects on, say, aid outcomes, rather than continue to be fobbed off with vague suggestions they were “raising awareness”.
> 
> Instead, of course, a reality TV star sits in the White House, while others wonder whether The Rock 2020 may not be the answer. As for Angelina, the summit against warzone rape that she and William Hague held three years ago cost five times more than the entire UK budget for tackling rape in war zones for that year, and a year later was found to have had negligible impact. The incidence of sexual violence even increased in the ********ic Republic of the Congo, where they ran a joint initiative, according to a 2015 investigation. Yet confected humanitarian awards continue to be showered on her at expensive galas got up entirely in her honour, while the contributions of ordinary aid workers seem even less likely than ever to be honoured.
> 
> So, even measured against my own extraordinary capacity for being wrong, this may well have been a personal best. Celebrities mean well, so will cast their third world child actors as they please. I no longer trust that if you wait long enough by the river, the visiting professorships of Tomb Raider stars will float by.


I don't thing the VF article is going to make up for this.....she's going to have to talk about it directly


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This is more than an "oops"
She made a choice to work co-operatively with a regime that persecutes it's own people and put actual soldiers in the film.  I generally admire her humanitarian work but in this instance I have to wonder whether she truly understands the issues at hand.

She should have consulted organisations such as Human Rights Watch or Amnesty International and taken their advice on how to proceed. If she couldn't do it ethically, she shouldn't have done it.

She had therapists on hand to assist the children?  So she knew it would traumatise them but thought therapists could negate the damage?  Anyway you look at it, this is a mess. I can't believe she auditioned those children that way. It's exploitative.

I actually don't care about her humanitarian work to this point being brought in to show she had good intentions. No. She's _not_ making a documentary. She didn't have to film there, she didn't have to use those children, she didn't have to co-operate with that army who are responsible for committing travesties against their own people.

This is f*cked up anyway you look at it.


----------



## mkr

She could have made this movie the old fashioned way - create a set and hire actors.  But hey what do I know?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Some things in this VF article just disturb me no end:


> Cambodia went all in—closing off Battambang for days, giving the filmmakers permits to land in remote zones, *providing them with 500 officials from their actual army to play the Khmer Rouge army*





> To cast the children in the film, Jolie looked at orphanages, circuses, and slum schools, specifically seeking children who had experienced hardship.





> Some had flashbacks and nightmares. For this reason, a therapist was on set every day.* And then there were the odd bystanders who hadn’t been aware that a movie was being made, and were traumatized. In one scene, recalls Jolie, “when the Khmer Rouge came over the bridge, we had a few people who really dropped to their knees and wailed. They were horrified to see them come back.”*



No. Just no. I don't give a rat's what the intention was or what her PR statement that is sure to be heading down the tube in 3,2, 1 is - this is the very definition of exploitation film-making.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

*Below is Jolie’s full statement to HuffPost.*



> Every measure was taken to ensure the safety, comfort and well-being of the children on the film starting from the auditions through production to the present. Parents, guardians, partner NGOs whose job it is to care for children, and medical doctors were always on hand everyday, to ensure everyone had all they needed. And above all to make sure that no one was in any way hurt by participating in the recreation of such a painful part of their country’s history.
> 
> I am upset that a pretend exercise in an improvisation, from an actual scene in the film, has been written about as if it was a real scenario. The suggestion that real money was taken from a child during an audition is false and upsetting. I would be outraged myself if this had happened.
> 
> The point of this film is to bring attention to the horrors children face in war, and to help fight to protect them.”



Jolie didn’t speak to the troubling example specifically cited in the Vanity Fair profile, in which she herself describes Srey Moch — the actress later chosen for the part — becoming “overwhelmed with emotion” after being “forced to give [the money] back.” Jolie has also raised serious concerns for her reported collaboration with the “abusive, rights-violating” Cambodian Army. She did not reference this controversy in Saturday’s statement.

Source: *Vulture*


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

All I can hope is that this finally puts a nail in her filmmaking hobby. This is peak self-absorption even for her. I feel gross after reading about this.


----------



## mkr

It could be a nail in her humanitarian coffin as well.  Who wants an ambassador who sleeps with the enemy and tortures oppressed children?


----------



## Alexenjie

peppermintpatty said:


> Finding out if you have the BRCA gene is typically not covered by insurance. My little sister is a cancer survivor, my parents paid for her test. She was in her early 40's when diagnosed with breast cancer. At the time Angelina let it be known she had a mastectomy, several journalists were quick to say that number one this type of breast cancer is statistically low and number two that a lot of people, much like my sister can't even afford to have the test. My cousin couldn't afford the test, she was diagnosed in her 30's. Both my sister and my cousin have daughters and desperately wanted to know.
> My sister and I talked about this a lot. She made a decision to do a double mastectomy. She has no desire to have to go in for tests every few months. To her, it was about peace of mind. If I had the BRCA gene I would have a mastectomy and a hysterectomy- I wouldn't bat an eye. I would be all about preventative measures. I also believe each person should make the decision that is best for them. I do wish people would understand Angelina isn't a cancer survivor. She has taken measures to prevent cancer, she is not a cancer survivor.



Sorry for my late response but I don't want to leave this unsaid. Most insurance DOES pick up the cost of the preventative surgeries when you have the BRAC mutations: 
http://time.com/money/3755924/angelina-jolie-ovaries-breast-cancer-insurance/

It's not free for the people who need these surgeries, there are co-pays and deductibles, but it's definitely more affordable with the help of insurance.


----------



## Flatsy

I think peppermintpatty was referring to the cost of the genetic testing to determine whether you have the gene.  It depends on your insurance.  When my father got a rare cancer, he wanted genetic testing to see if he had a mutation.  He had to meet with a geneticist first to see whether the family history of this cancer warranted the test.  Based on one aunt who had the same cancer, his insurance paid for it.  If the insurance hadn't paid he would have paid out of pocket the cost which was about $3000.

The type of cancer Angelina's mother had may be rare across the board, but if you have a mother, aunt, or sister who has it, then your chances of having it shoot way, way up, therefore warranting genetic testing.  

It's true that if you have no family history of cancer, you can't just go in and request BRCA testing and expect your insurance to pay for it.  But that's true of any procedure - if there's no good reason for you to have the procedure, insurance isn't going to pay.


----------



## bag-mania

Angelina is attempting to do damage control on the Vanity Fair controversy.

*Angelina Jolie says Vanity Fair account of how she cast child actors is ‘false and upsetting’*
Angelina Jolie’s first big profile since her split with Brad Pitt has attracted a fair bit of outrage.

Vanity Fair’s description of how Jolie cast her upcoming Netflix film about surviving the Cambodian genocide, “First They Killed My Father,” was slammed by critics who called the process “deliberate emotional abuse” and “cruel and unnecessary.”

In finding children to act in the film adaptation of Loung Ung’s 2000 memoir, Jolie “looked at orphanages, circuses, and slum schools, specifically seeking children who had experienced hardship,” Vanity Fair’s Evgenia Peretz wrote.

“In order to find their lead, to play young Loung Ung, the casting directors set up a game, rather disturbing in its realism: they put money on the table and asked the child to think of something she needed the money for, and then to snatch it away,” Peretz wrote. “The director would pretend to catch the child, and the child would have to come up with a lie.”

On Sunday, Jolie and producer Rithy Panh issued statements, via Netflix, disputing Vanity Fair’s portrayal and defending how the film was made.

“I am upset that a pretend exercise in an improvisation, from an actual scene in the film, has been written about as if it was a real scenario,” Jolie said in a statement. “The suggestion that real money was taken from a child during an audition is false and upsetting. I would be outraged myself if this had happened.”

Jolie added that parents, guardians, nongovernmental organizations (NGOs) and doctors were present throughout making the film, including during auditions, “above all to make sure that no one was in any way hurt by participating in the recreation of such a painful part of their country’s history.”

The actress’s humanitarian work and decision to adopt children from various developing nations has long drawn the ire of those who view her actions as exploitative or emblematic of a “white savior complex” — and the Vanity Fair paragraph about the casting process quickly went viral among such critics.

In the profile, Vanity Fair’s Evgenia Peretz wrote:

“Srey Moch was the only child that stared at the money for a very, very long time,” Jolie says. “When she was forced to give it back, she became overwhelmed with emotion. All these different things came flooding back.” Jolie then tears up. “When she was asked later what the money was for, she said her grandfather had died, and they didn’t have enough money for a nice funeral.”

Panh, the producer, said “recent reports” of the film’s casting “grossly mischaracterize how child actors were selected for the film” and “casting was done in the most sensitive way possible.”

Children of different backgrounds — “some were underprivileged; others were not. Some were orphans” —  were tended to by relatives and NGOs and the auditions followed the families’ preferences and NGO guidelines, Panh said. The casting crew showed children the equipment and explained “that they were going to be asked to act out a part: to pretend to steal petty cash or a piece of food left unattended and then get caught in the act,” which relates to a real episode from Ung’s life and is also a scene in the movie, Panh said in the statement.

The purpose of the audition was to improvise with the children and explore how a child feels when caught doing something he or she is not supposed to be doing. We wanted to see how they would improvise when their character is found ‘stealing’ and how they would justify their action. The children were not tricked or entrapped, as some have suggested. They understood very well that this was acting, and make believe. What made Srey Moch, who was chosen for the lead role of Loung Ung, so special was that she said that she would want the money not for herself, but for her grandfather.

But Vanity Fair did not back down from its profile and writer’s portrayal of the process. Peretz “clearly describes what happened during the casting process as a ‘game’” and “the filmmakers went to extraordinary lengths to be sensitive in addressing the psychological stresses on the cast and crew that were inevitable in making a movie about the genocide carried out in Cambodia by the Khmer Rouge,” the publication said in a statement, as reported by the Associated Press.

In the story, Peretz quoted Jolie as saying “there wasn’t a person who was working on the movie who didn’t have a personal connection” to the story. Peretz wrote that “some had flashbacks and nightmares. For this reason, a therapist was on set every day.”

Jolie first came across Ung’s memoir while filming 2001’s “Lara Croft: Tomb Raider” in Cambodia. Her time in the country inspired her to learn more about international issues and to eventually become a goodwill ambassador for the United Nations Refugee Agency. She also adopted her son Maddox from Cambodia.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...nd-upsetting/?utm_term=.45b8f0025996#comments


----------



## peppermintpatty

Flatsy that was exactly what I was referring to, the genetic testing. Also keep in mind that the article that was shown in the post before yours says that in recent years the cost has gone down. My cousin had cancer over a decade ago. My little sister almost a decade ago.
I just remember the show that said how many women would not be able to afford the test.This was at the time of Angelina's mastectomy. I hate to say it but too many people are uninsured and at the time my cousin and sister had insurance, but the test was not covered. I am relieved to hear things are getting better for the testing. If insurance doesn't cover it,  many women would still find  1,500 or 3,000 a large amount of money to come up with for a test.
Another difference is my cousin and sister did not have a relative with the BRAC gene. Unlike Angie, they had breast cancer- at a relatively young age. One in her 30"s and the other in her early 40"s. So for the average woman who is paying deductables and co pays, who has children she is raising, work she is missing, going thru Chemo and radiation, and hoping and praying she survives cancer- coming up with that additional money is a burden. In a long list of burdens. 
I have no problem that Angie has the luxury of being able to afford the test. I don't begrudge her that. I am thankful for that for her sake. At the same time it is like numerous other instances that the average person cannot relate to a wealthy celebrity. They don't have that luxury. Life isn't always fair. 
That show was about how people didn't on average have the financial recourses  Angie does for one thing and the second thing was how few women have this type of breast cancer statistically speaking. Their point being while it was good Angie shared this information with the public, it wasn't as black and white as it appeared on the surface. So perhaps not quite as helpful as one might think.
Regardless, I am as I said earlier thrilled to hear the cost of testing is down, more insurance companies are covering the test, and that there are other organizations reaching out to help those who need the test. Anything and everything we can do to fight cancer is a great thing!!!!


----------



## Alexenjie

Flatsy said:


> I think peppermintpatty was referring to the cost of the genetic testing to determine whether you have the gene.  It depends on your insurance.  When my father got a rare cancer, he wanted genetic testing to see if he had a mutation.  He had to meet with a geneticist first to see whether the family history of this cancer warranted the test.  Based on one aunt who had the same cancer, his insurance paid for it.  If the insurance hadn't paid he would have paid out of pocket the cost which was about $3000.
> 
> The type of cancer Angelina's mother had may be rare across the board, but if you have a mother, aunt, or sister who has it, then your chances of having it shoot way, way up, therefore warranting genetic testing.
> 
> It's true that if you have no family history of cancer, you can't just go in and request BRCA testing and expect your insurance to pay for it.  But that's true of any procedure - if there's no good reason for you to have the procedure, insurance isn't going to pay.



Quote from the article I posted "
How do you know if you're at risk? According to guidelines from the National Comprehensive Cancer Network, you should get screened for genetic abnormalities if any of your family members develop ovarian or fallopian tube cancer, breast cancer in both breasts, breast and ovarian cancer, breast cancer before age 50, male breast cancer, or other signs of hereditary breast-ovarian cancer syndrome. You should also get tested if more than one blood relative on the same side of your family has breast, ovarian, fallopian tube, prostate, pancreatic, or melanoma cancer. The U.S. Preventive Services Task Force, which helps implement the Affordable Care Act, made similar recommendations.

Schlager says the cost of genetic testing has "dropped substantially" in recent years, to between $1,500 and $4,000. Most insurers will cover genetic testing if you meet the national guidelines, but if your insurer refuses, some labs have financial assistance programs to limit your out-of-pocket cost to about $100, Schlager says.

Then you should meet with a genetic counselor. The Affordable Care Act mandates that health insurers cover genetic counseling with no cost-sharing if you have an increased risk of breast or ovarian cancer. That is to say, genetic counseling is a women's preventive service that should be free to you, like birth control." End Quote

Most insurance companies cover the cost of the genetic test if you have the diseases caused by the BRAC Mutations in your immediate family. I lost my mother and my oldest sister to ovarian cancer, my sister was tested but did not have the BRAC mutations so none of us (her siblings) have it. There are most likely genes that cause this to run in our family but they are unknown at this point.


----------



## lvstratus

The VF interview is ridiculous!  Who is she trying to fool?
She is delusional...


----------



## gazoo

She's always been drawn to dark stuff. Cutting, blood, drugs, sex with married men (and her mother's boyfriend at a very young age), and now tortuous governments and rape victims. It's like she goes out of her way to seek out the darkest evil and figure out a way to make money off it under the guise of "bringing light" to the issues. 

Her role in that movie she wrote and directed with Brad, By The Sea, was the mildest thing she's done and in it she played a bored wife that sets out to mess with a honeymooning couple for fun, causing them to break up. Her psyche is messed up as hell, IMO.


----------



## mkr

A leopard doesn't change it's spots.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> A leopard doesn't change it's spots.


yes, I give her credit for her humanitarian work but I always wondered with her wild child background if she and Brad could really make it long term......of course, as it turns out it was all his fault


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I was shocked when I called my insurance company and they said they would pay for the genetic testing as long as I had prior authorization. I am going to get it done.


----------



## Ceeyahd

The article describes a opportunistic situation. How much would these children even be paid for appearing in her movie? their lives will not be better by this movie, they will be taken advantage of for any money that they get from the movie. But she will profit from their exploitation.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Vanity Fair have reviewed and released the transcript of the VF interview and are standing by their reporter.
https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...comments-related-to-its-september-cover-story


----------



## mkr

Angie's human rights activism is how she makes herself feel better about her evil dark side.


----------



## gazoo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Vanity Fair have reviewed and released the transcript of the VF interview and are standing by their reporter.
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...comments-related-to-its-september-cover-story



I don't think they need to correct anything after reading the transcript, and kudos to them for standing up to Angie. It's in her own words that the kids didn't know it was an exercise. Manipulative and very calculating. Those poor kids.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> Angie's human rights activism is how she makes herself feel better about her evil dark side.



True.  I'll go a bit further and say it's her way of trying to control (yes, I used that word again) her image and show us only those things she wants us to see. Like the Wizard of Oz she doesn't want anyone peeking behind the curtain to see what's actually there.


----------



## DesigningStyle

Does this woman have any redeeming qualities?


----------



## mkr

She's pretty.  That's about it.


----------



## guccimamma

she's ruthless and determined.  

if i lived next door (to her 25 million dollar "undecorated" mansion),  i'd keep the kids away.


----------



## gazoo

I give her kudos for all her charitable donations, which have been verified. Her adoptions, and her speaking out and calling govts out on not doing enough for refugees and women. The other parts of her, I find disturbing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I guess she is done with VF for a while. Fluff Ang. FLUFF Ang.


----------



## Grace123

Will there be a red carpet for this film? Will she get the Chicken Pox again?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

guccimamma said:


> she's ruthless and determined.
> 
> if i lived next door (to her 25 million dollar "undecorated" mansion),  i'd keep the kids away.



Why 'undecorated'?


----------



## imgg

Funny how times have changed.  10+ years ago Angie could do no wrong.   I remember posting something unfavorable about her on this tread and was swarmed with attackers defending her.  She has definitely lost her star power.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This thread


----------



## imgg

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This thread


Not sure what your response means.  sorry


----------



## Alexenjie

gazoo said:


> I give her kudos for all her charitable donations, which have been verified. Her adoptions, and her speaking out and calling govts out on not doing enough for refugees and women. The other parts of her, I find disturbing.



Even her charitable giving is suspect to me. When celebrities set up foundations the records become private (except to the IRS), I believe.. So they say they donated all this money from whatever (pictures of the babies for example) to their foundation but nobody really knows how much the foundation is paying to the cause. Here is a Forbes article explaining the concept as it relates to several celebrities:
https://www.forbes.com/2008/11/24/o...brity-biz-media-cz_dkr_1124charitycelebs.html

If someone wants to donate to charity they are much more transparent when they give the money to an established charity that is already set up and well run.

I respect Angie for speaking up and working on behalf of the UN, that's as far as I go.


----------



## Flatsy

Alexenjie said:


> Even her charitable giving is suspect to me. When celebrities set up foundations the records become private (except to the IRS), I believe.. So they say they donated all this money from whatever (pictures of the babies for example) to their foundation but nobody really knows how much the foundation is paying to the cause. Here is a Forbes article explaining the concept as it relates to several celebrities:
> https://www.forbes.com/2008/11/24/o...brity-biz-media-cz_dkr_1124charitycelebs.html


The Forbes article you linked above contradicts your point, as it lists Jolie and Pitt as #2 after Oprah of "Celebrities Who Give Big" and has nothing critical to say about their foundation.

The Jolie-Pitt Foundation federal tax filing for 2008 lists the $8 million in donations they gave that year.


----------



## PursePassionLV

Sasha2012 said:


> The single life appears to be agreeing with Brad Pitt.
> 
> The 53-year-old actor stepped out in LA on Thursday for lunch with some friends, looking healthier than he has in months.
> 
> Clearly regaining his heartthrob status, the handsome star appeared relaxed on the outing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...offee-form-fitting-T-shirt.html#ixzz4mIPmhK9N



I think it's more the sober life agreeing with him. Hope for his sake he stays on a healthy path so that he can be a good father to the kiddos. You don't get to choose your parents after all.


----------



## gazoo

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why 'undecorated'?



I think @guccimamma is referring to the fact that the Vanity Fair article made note that her mansion (where the interview took place), while grand and historical, is "undecorated", and Angie made a point of saying that Brad was the one into such things. Like she's above decorating or something. I took it as subtle shade to/on Brad from Angie.


----------



## imgg

PursePassionLV said:


> I think it's more the sober life agreeing with him. Hope for his sake he stays on a healthy path so that he can be a good father to the kiddos. You don't get to choose your parents after all.


Just curious if it's documented or known Brad was a drunk prior to AJ? The first I heard of it was from her only after they separated. Has anyone other than AJ reported/discussed his drinking issues?


----------



## Hobbsy

ropuszka said:


> *Angelina Jolie Reportedly Collaborated With the ‘Abusive, Rights-Violating’ Cambodian Army for Her Latest Film*
> By  Anna Silman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie. Photo: Stefan Rousseau - WPA Pool/Getty Images
> Angelina Jolie has been widely criticized for the news that she cast her new film — _First They Killed My Father_, an adaptation of Loung Ung’s 2000 memoir about the Cambodian genocide — by playing a game where she gave and then took away money from impoverished Cambodian children. But perhaps a more concerning fact is that Jolie reportedly worked with the repressive Cambodian government and military in order to make the film.
> 
> According to _Vanity Fair_:
> 
> Cambodia went all in — closing off Battambang for days, giving the filmmakers permits to land in remote zones, providing them with 500 officials from their actual army to play the Khmer Rouge army.
> 
> Brad Adams, executive director of Human Rights Watch’s Asia Division, says that if the detail about 500 soldiers is correct, that raises serious concerns. “To ask for permission to make a film and thereby invest in the local economy is fine, and you’re going to have to have some meetings with some government officials. But you can take a stance to make sure you don’t empower, legitimize or pay the wrong people. And working with the Cambodian army is a no-go zone, it’s a red flag, and it’s a terrible mistake,” he said. “This is an army that is basically an occupying force of a dictatorship, it’s used to put down environmental activists — the kind of thing that she stands for is in direct contrast to what this government is.”
> 
> Adams points out that there would have been ways for Jolie to film in Cambodia while still avoiding involvement with the Cambodian army, “which continues to be an extremely abusive rights-violating force.” For instance, she could have hired extras to play the part of Khmer Rouge soldiers.
> 
> “There’s moral hazard in having any relationship or dealings with the Cambodian government,” Adams continues. “It’s not clear whether she understands that and it’s not clear whether she cares about it.” He points to the fact that the Prime Minister of Cambodia, Hun Sen, is a dictator who has a record of killing, exiling, jailing, and threatening political opponents, and that Hun Sen, as well as other country leaders including the defense minister and head of the military, are former members of the Khmer Rouge. “This film is about the horrors of the Khmer Rouge, yet she is dealing with former Khmer Rouge, and apparently in a noncritical way,” he said.
> 
> This is not the first time that Jolie’s overseas work has prompted ethical concerns. Back in 2002, Jolie purchased land for the Maddox Jolie-Pitt Foundation from Yim Tith, an alleged mass murderer and former commander for the Khmer Rouge. “Whether it was her mistake or her employee’s mistake in making that transaction, it shouldn’t have happened. She should not have been transferring money to a guy charged with genocide,” said Adams.
> 
> We’ve reached out to Angelina Jolie and Netflix for comment and will update if we hear more.
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2017/07/angelina-jolie-collaborated-with-abusive-cambodian-army.html


I think she thinks way too highly of herself and always has.


----------



## PursePassionLV

imgg said:


> Just curious if it's documented or known Brad was a drunk prior to AJ? The first I heard of it was from her only after they separated. Has anyone other than AJ reported/discussed his drinking issues?



I believe I remember reading something even back to the time when he was with Jen about this. I will have to look back but I guess no one "really" knows. I would have to say that being with AJ probably made it worse if there were issues to begin with.


----------



## Flatsy

PursePassionLV said:


> I believe I remember reading something even back to the time when he was with Jen about this. I will have to look back but I guess no one "really" knows. I would have to say that being with AJ probably made it worse if there were issues to begin with.


Addicts are known to substitute one vice for another.  Brad has always been a notorious pothead, and is on record saying that he spent much of his marriage to Aniston on the couch smoking pot because he was unhappy.  

After he had the children, he probably thought it was more acceptable to drink wine than to smoke pot around the kids, and he was able to pass off the addiction at first as an enthusiasm for his vineyard.

I think he's prone to depression (he's spoken of it through the years with terms like "congenital sadness") and uses pot & alcohol to self-medicate.


----------



## guccimamma

gazoo said:


> I think @guccimamma is referring to the fact that the Vanity Fair article made note that her mansion (where the interview took place), while grand and historical, is "undecorated", and Angie made a point of saying that Brad was the one into such things. Like she's above decorating or something. I took it as subtle shade to/on Brad from Angie.



Thank you. I didn't have the energy to go back to that lengthy  article to defend my choice of words.


----------



## Thatgirl00

imgg said:


> Just curious if it's documented or known Brad was a drunk prior to AJ? The first I heard of it was from her only after they separated. Has anyone other than AJ reported/discussed his drinking issues?


I believe brad spoke about smoking too much pot while he was with Jenn.


----------



## imgg

PursePassionLV said:


> I believe I remember reading something even back to the time when he was with Jen about this. I will have to look back but I guess no one "really" knows. I would have to say that being with AJ probably made it worse if there were issues to begin with.


I would think AJ has something on Brad as I find it weird that he is never photographed with his children. I hope AJ is allowing him to see the children and if he has is not fighting for some sort of custody, than he is a weaker man than I thought.


----------



## mkr

imgg said:


> I would think AJ has something on Brad as I find it weird that he is never photographed with his children. I hope AJ is allowing him to see the children and if he has is not fighting for some sort of custody, than he is a weaker man than I thought.


Brad isn't doing pap walks with them but I think he sees them kinda regular.  I think they are both staying quiet about custody and visitation after Brad flipped because Angie was putting the kids business out there.


----------



## imgg

mkr said:


> Brad isn't doing pap walks with them but I think he sees them kinda regular.  I think they are both staying quiet about custody and visitation after Brad flipped because Angie was putting the kids business out there.


I haven't followed the custody situation and I'm glad he sees his children.  Pap walks definitely seems to be more of a AJ thing for sure.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gazoo said:


> I think @guccimamma is referring to the fact that the Vanity Fair article made note that her mansion (where the interview took place), while grand and historical, is "undecorated", and Angie made a point of saying that Brad was the one into such things. Like she's above decorating or something. I took it as subtle shade to/on Brad from Angie.



I read that it's not decorated yet because she had just moved in a few days ago


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

imgg said:


> Just curious if it's documented or known Brad was a drunk prior to AJ? The first I heard of it was from her only after they separated. Has anyone other than AJ reported/discussed his drinking issues?



He admitted he had a drinking problem and issues with alcohol in his GQ interview.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Vanity Fair have reviewed and released the transcript of the VF interview and are standing by their reporter.
> https://www.vanityfair.com/hollywoo...comments-related-to-its-september-cover-story



Celebs are so self absorbed. She should have known better, or done some research rather than this method actin... these poor people have been traumatized. Not good, Angie.


----------



## guccimamma

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I read that it's not decorated yet because she had just moved in a few days ago



I was being sarcastic and thought that was obvious. Her undecorated mansion is probably perfectly undecorated. I think everything she does is carefully calculated to project an image...
Overwhelmed overworked humanitarian single mother of 6 (?)


----------



## gazoo

guccimamma said:


> I was being sarcastic and thought that was obvious. Her undecorated mansion is probably perfectly undecorated. I think everything she does is carefully calculated to project an image...
> Overwhelmed overworked humanitarian single mother of 6 (?)


 
Who finds it charming when her soaking wet from the pool giant Rottweiler runs in and jumps on her loaned coach in said undecorated house. Come on! I LOVE my animals (and kids) but if my dog  (or kid!) did that I wouldn't be charmed at all, no matter who was present. And no. I don't think it's the wealth. The wealthy people I know are intent on teaching their children and pets respect for people and things. She thrives on giving the appearance of contrariness. It's exhausting.


----------



## mkr

gazoo said:


> Who finds it charming when her soaking wet from the pool giant Rottweiler runs in and jumps on her loaned coach in said undecorated house. Come on! I LOVE my animals (and kids) but if my dog  (or kid!) did that I wouldn't be charmed at all, no matter who was present. And no. I don't think it's the wealth. The wealthy people I know are intent on teaching their children and pets respect for people and things. She thrives on giving the appearance of contrariness. It's exhausting.


There's a big difference between wealth and uber-rich.  These people don't even raise their own children or do the shopping or the cooking.  They spend millions on a whim.  And Angie is at the top of the list.


----------



## RueMonge

gazoo said:


> She thrives on giving the appearance of contrariness. It's exhausting.



This is such an interesting comment. I think you nailed it.


----------



## Grande Latte

Actually I think Brad and Angie both have problems. You can't really blame a marriage gone awry on just one partner. That's not fair.

What I'm most happy about, is that Jen found Justin Thereaux. He seems to treat her really well, and Jen is glowing and seems genuinely happy. She deserves it.


----------



## imgg

Grande Latte said:


> Actually I think Brad and Angie both have problems. You can't really blame a marriage gone awry on just one partner. That's not fair.
> 
> What I'm most happy about, is that Jen found Justin Thereaux. He seems to treat her really well, and Jen is glowing and seems genuinely happy. She deserves it.


I agree with everything.  Brad is definitely no saint and has issues, clearly, but the difference imo is AJ comes across as holier than thou and above it all.  She gushed over and over about how Brad is such a good guy, but as soon as she left he is now the devil, it just makes her less credible.

I am glad JA is happy too.  She got the last laugh.


----------



## guccimamma

RueMonge said:


> This is such an interesting comment. I think you nailed it.



yes, @gazoo summed it up perfectly.


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s Divorce Is in Limbo
*
*Angelina Jolie* saw it as a fresh start. Following her September 2016 filing for divorce from *Brad Pitt*, she and their six children spent nine months living out of suitcases in various Malibu rentals. But in June, the actress, 42, along with Maddox, 16, Pax, 13, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 11 and 9-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne, unpacked in a newly purchased 11,000 square-foot mansion in L.A.’s Los Feliz neighborhood. Calling the six-bedroom, 10-bathroom estate “a big jump forward for us,” in the September issue of _Vanity Fair_, the Oscar winner said, “We’re all trying our best to heal our family.”

They may be headed for a full recovery. Nearly a year after Jolie separated from Pitt — following a much-discussed, dramatic plane trip where the actor, 53, and Maddox reportedly got into a heated altercation — she’s second-guessing her choice, a source reveals in the new issue of _Us Weekly_. “The divorce is off,” says the source. “They haven’t done anything to move it forward in several months and no one thinks they are ever going to.”

Jolie’s indecision is shocking considering her behavior in the immediate aftermath of the split. Fed up with the _War Machine_ star after years of fighting, claims one insider, she set out to paint him as a villain. At the time, the insider alleged that people in Jolie’s inner circle were “running a smear campaign” against the actor, who was accused of infidelity and physical abuse. But in the months that followed, Jolie’s passion for her partner of 12 years led her to regret her decisions. Explains the source, “She’s still so in love with him.”

Her change of heart coincided with Pitt’s own about-face. The actor, who confessed to _GQ_ he was “boozing” so much that he “could drink a Russian under the table with his own vodka,” gave up alcohol cold turkey. (In the May cover story, he noted he’d been sticking to cranberry juice and fizzy water for the prior six months.) 






Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt attend "The Tree Of Life" premiere during the 64th Annual Cannes Film Festival at Palais des Festivals on May 16, 2011 in Cannes, France. Andreas Rentz/Getty Images
As he fought for joint custody of their children, Pitt also faced his own parental shortcomings. “I grew up with a father-knows-best/war mentality — the father is all-powerful, superstrong — instead of really knowing the man and his own self-doubt and struggles,” the two-time Golden Globe winner, raised in a conservative home in Springfield, Missouri, explained to the mag. “And it’s hit me smack in the face with our divorce: I gotta be more. I gotta be more for them. I have to show them. And I haven’t been great at it.”

His determination to improve himself warmed Jolie. The United Nations special envoy for refugees had confessed to friends that she’d consider taking Pitt back “if he showed he was committed to raising a family,” says a Jolie pal.






And his decision to ditch alcohol was a great first step. “He got sober to try and win her back,” explains the source. “He knew he had a problem that he had to take care of. And that’s all she ever wanted.”

With the divorce currently in limbo, the source says the couple could make the next step together. “Everyone thinks they are going to get back together,” says the source. “It wouldn’t be surprising if they announced that they’re calling it off and trying to work things out.”
http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...nd-angelina-jolies-divorce-is-on-hold-w496661


----------



## terebina786

Does anyone else think its weird she bought a 6 bedroom house for 7 people?  Unless two kids are going to share a room but still...


----------



## bag-mania

I think it's weird if he wants to get back with her after she accused him of child abuse and trashed him to any media outlet that would listen. If it's true he's even more stupid than I thought.


----------



## guccimamma

she realized raising 6 kids by herself is insane.  

don't go back, brad.


----------



## gazoo

Very convenient to have this "leaked" after the recent Vanity Fair fiasco. Way to go on redirecting the narrative!


----------



## mkr

Run Brad run.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Run Angie, run!


----------



## Stansy

terebina786 said:


> Does anyone else think its weird she bought a 6 bedroom house for 7 people?  Unless two kids are going to share a room but still...


And why does a 6-bedroom house need 10 bathrooms?


----------



## Flatsy

First of all, the house is ginormous.  I'm sure it has a lot of bonus rooms that weren't specifically designated as bedrooms when the house was sold that can be used as such (dens, media rooms, play rooms, etc.)  Except for polygamists, most people don't want to buy a house with one living area and 20 bedrooms.

But to answer the original question, I don't find it strange at all that each kid might not have their own bedroom.  What's wrong with kids sharing bedrooms?  Many people (including myself) think it is a good thing for kids to share bedrooms.  It helps build closer sibling relationships and it teaches kids how to get along and be considerate of others.

The Jolie-Pitt family certainly has a lot of kids of compatible ages who could easily be grouped together.  Pax/Maddox, Shiloh/Zahara, Vivienne/Knox (twins often want to stay together).


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The rooms are probably huge so it doesn't even matter. It is like having your own room anyway.


----------



## imgg

Maybe AJ was jealous seeing Brad on dates and now wants him back. I typically route for families staying together, but for some reason in this case I don't.  If drunk Brad could not deal with AJ I doubt sober Brad will either.  She seems like someone who would be impossible to please.


----------



## emchhardy

They have so many children together that it would be nice if they can make it work somehow.  I always thought they seemed like a good match too.  Maybe they just needed some space to work through some very serious issues.  It's hard to say but I hope for the best for them regardless.


----------



## Grace123

http://blindgossip.com/?p=86499

*Practically Begging*

AUGUST 9, 2017 BLIND GOSSIP 166 COMMENTS

*



EXCLUSIVE!*
[Blind Gossip] This leading film actress is still very busy spinning tales about her marriage!

That story (like all of the others) was planted by HER to make HER look good!

She wants people to think that she is so wonderful that he would do anything to have her back. Well, contrary to what she is saying, he did not get sober to win her back. He got sober because that was the only way he could see his kids. Of course, though, she wants it to seem like he can’t live without her and is practically begging her to come back to him!


----------



## gazoo

^^ Bingo.


----------



## tweegy

Sasha2012 said:


> The single life appears to be agreeing with Brad Pitt.
> 
> The 53-year-old actor stepped out in LA on Thursday for lunch with some friends, looking healthier than he has in months.
> 
> Clearly regaining his heartthrob status, the handsome star appeared relaxed on the outing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...offee-form-fitting-T-shirt.html#ixzz4mIPmhK9N



[emoji52] I gotta say... this is the most appealing brad has looked in eons!!! As he dropped that chick he's looking less douche like! [emoji1360]


----------



## Swanky

Large homes have extra baths so guests don't use private baths in bedrooms.
A 5 bedroom home w/ a lot of sq ft may have 5 full baths, but 2 powder baths as well for guests/entertaining.


----------



## vink

emchhardy said:


> They have so many children together that it would be nice if they can make it work somehow.  I always thought they seemed like a good match too.  Maybe they just needed some space to work through some very serious issues.  It's hard to say but I hope for the best for them regardless.



I wish everything ends up good for the kids, but I don't expect them to go back to each other.


----------



## bag-mania

vink said:


> I wish everything ends up good for the kids, but *I don't expect them to go back to each other.*



I don't either. Gazoo called it when she said it was an attempt by Angie's camp to divert attention from that disastrous Vanity Fair article. So far there hasn't been any indication from Brad's side that he has any interest in reconciling with her. Last I heard he's still trying to pry more visitation with the kids out of her.


----------



## scarlet555

Looks like the 'divorce on hold' is fake news from Angie camp, but mostly bc of the timing of it with the recent crap we are hearing from her movie.  
My concern:  it would hurt the kids to read dumb stories like this, it's sickening; those kids are old enough to read and have internet access.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

^^ The kids know what's really going on better than anyone I am sure.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's been claimed she and Brad Pitt have 'stalled' their divorce proceedings as they attempt to move on from their bitter split in September 2016.

And beaming Angelina Jolie looked happier than she's been in months as she was seen shopping with daughter Vivienne, nine, in Los Angeles on Thursday.

The actress, 42, was all smiles as she stepped out for the first time since it was claimed the high-profile divorce was off, strolling along with her youngest girl - who was sporting a Band Aid on her forehead after suffering a bump.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elina-Jolie-heads-shopping.html#ixzz4pWb7VHxK


----------



## Tivo

Angie, get your life together.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Aren't you too "good" and "pious" for a pap walk Ang?


----------



## bunnyhabit

they so go together perfectly matched. . hope they start sharing a bed again soon


----------



## mkr

Bless your heart.


----------



## bag-mania

That sequence of photos is hilarious. You can practically narrate Angelina's comments to her daughter as she's teaching her how to do a pap walk. 
"Vivienne, there's the photographer. Look up and smile big. Now look at me! Now give mommy a hug! Make sure you're turned towards the camera, dear. Keep smiling!"


----------



## Bagisa

I'm so confused. Her purse game is always on point, but her shoes are just dreadful.


----------



## sdkitty

Bagisa said:


> I'm so confused. Her purse game is always on point, but her shoes are just dreadful.


that whole outfit - shoes and caftan thing - looks like something for a desert dweller somewhere in the middle east.....comfortable in a way I guess but not really in the hot weather we've been having in So Cal.  Covering her skinny anorexic body?


----------



## mkr

Isn't that the same outfit she wore last week?


----------



## Avril

She seems to always wear the same outfit.


----------



## sdkitty

she's all covered up but if you look closely you can see her nipples and her panties....what is she trying to say?


----------



## guccimamma

mkr said:


> Isn't that the same outfit she wore last week?



the roach costume.  i think it is.  

i'm sure it makes some kind of a statement, just not really sure what it is.


----------



## guccimamma

sdkitty said:


> she's all covered up but if you look closely you can see her nipples and her panties....what is she trying to say?



peek a boo?


----------



## sdkitty

guccimamma said:


> peek a boo?


----------



## Grace123

She wears panties? Well, it's a start.


----------



## bagsforme

Viv is dressing like a boy now too?


----------



## Pessie

She's got the other 5 kids and the rottweiler under there, Vivienne is just taking one for the team as decoy


----------



## White Orchid

guccimamma said:


> the roach costume.  i think it is.
> 
> i'm sure it makes some kind of a statement, just not really sure what it is.


You should be careful labelling it a "roach costume" as that can be very insulting to Muslim women - many of whom frequent this sub-forum.  And FYI, we call it an Abaya.


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> that whole outfit - shoes and caftan thing - looks like something for a desert dweller somewhere in the middle east.....comfortable in a way I guess but not really in the hot weather we've been having in So Cal.  Covering her skinny anorexic body?


It's called an Abaya.  I own quite a few and I'm hardly a "desert-dweller."


----------



## latte&me

mkr said:


> Isn't that the same outfit she wore last week?


I don't see anything wrong with that


----------



## sdkitty

White Orchid said:


> It's called an Abaya.  I own quite a few and I'm hardly a "desert-dweller."


no offense intended


----------



## skarsbabe

bagsforme said:


> Viv is dressing like a boy now too?


She looks exactly like shiloh did here, before the haircut!


----------



## guccimamma

White Orchid said:


> You should be careful labelling it a "roach costume" as that can be very insulting to Muslim women - many of whom frequent this sub-forum.  And FYI, we call it an Abaya.



was not intended, but i understand how it can be offensive.  i apologize.


----------



## Bagisa

White Orchid said:


> You should be careful labelling it a "roach costume" as that can be very insulting to Muslim women - many of whom frequent this sub-forum.  And FYI, we call it an Abaya.



Thank you!  I was struggling to come up with an eloquent, non aggressive way to say what you just did. With what's happening in our country right now, I'm shocked that some people think they can get away with those derogatory comments.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie's relationship with father Jon Voight was mended, behind the scenes, by her now estranged husband Brad Pitt.

And it seems the healing has persisted despite her marital drama as the actress was seen with her movie star dad on a sweet outing in Los Angeles Saturday, following one of Hollywood's most bitter family feuds.

The 42-year-old and her dad, 78, took the UN ambassador's daughter Vivienne, nine, to a Color Me Mine class in the Sherman Oaks neighborhood of LA.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-estranged-dad-Jon-Voight.html#ixzz4pnxeCh8D


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Bagisa said:


> Thank you!  I was struggling to come up with an eloquent, non aggressive way to say what you just did. With what's happening in our country right now, I'm shocked that some people think they can get away with those derogatory comments.



I rather think it's the opposite, folks are more emboldened now. They feel more free to express.


----------



## White Orchid

Bagisa said:


> Thank you!  I was struggling to come up with an eloquent, non aggressive way to say what you just did. With what's happening in our country right now, I'm shocked that some people think they can get away with those derogatory comments.



Thank you and I fully concur.  In light of recent events I guess I shouldn't be disappointed, nor surprised, but I was.  Never mind, an apology was made.  I think people tend to be a bit, I don't know, blasé perhaps (?) when posting, not realising what other members look like, how they dress, what their religious persuasion is, and so on.

And don't be fooled ladies, there are some exquisite Abayas out there in the Middle East and I'm especially referring to the haute couture ones.  I succumbed one year when I visited Dubai and had a Swarovski-encrusted one tailor-made.  And I could easily have purchased *more* but the prices were exorbitant and I don't have a obscenely rich oil magnate daddy to fund my purchases.  Dubai isn't my cup of tea in terms of holiday destinations, but I could easily visit simply to top up my wardrobe.  And not to mention, Abayas are extremely flattering at camouflaging a number of figure flaws lol.


----------



## gazoo

I have to lol at these pictures. Vanity Fair clapback then.... Divorce is off, I'm smiling with my daughter and now my estranged dad and I are hanging out and showing affection for the paps. 

Countdown to seeing her and the kids with Brad on an outing to further her PR.


----------



## mkr

Funny how she was the most private person in the world and never in the tabloids and now she's all over the place.  How do they manage to find her every time she goes out I wonder?  SMH


----------



## BagOuttaHell

These kids have Voight's genes. I have always liked his acting.


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie's relationship with father Jon Voight was mended, behind the scenes, by her now estranged husband Brad Pitt.
> 
> And it seems the healing has persisted despite her marital drama as the actress was seen with her movie star dad on a sweet outing in Los Angeles Saturday, following one of Hollywood's most bitter family feuds.
> 
> The 42-year-old and her dad, 78, took the UN ambassador's daughter Vivienne, nine, to a Color Me Mine class in the Sherman Oaks neighborhood of LA.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-estranged-dad-Jon-Voight.html#ixzz4pnxeCh8D


Is this outfit (including same shoes) her everyday attire now?
Maybe she's trying to show solidarity with Muslim women?  I'm not being sarcastic.  This is not they way most women other than Muslims dress in Southern CA.  If this is her intent, then wouldn't the lingerie showing be inappropriate?


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> Is this outfit (including same shoes) her everyday attire now?
> Maybe she's trying to show solidarity with Muslim women?  I'm not being sarcastic.  This is not they way most women other than Muslims dress in Southern CA.  If this is her intent, then wouldn't the lingerie showing be inappropriate?


never mind....someone posted a pic of her at Disneyland wearing pants and a cami top....so I guess she just likes wearing the flowing Abaya-like garment often


----------



## zen1965

mkr said:


> Funny how she was the most private person in the world and never in the tabloids and now she's all over the place.  How do they manage to find her every time she goes out I wonder?  SMH



Are you also shaking your head at Janet Jackson who was the most private person for her entire marriage and once the split was announced has been pap walking her newborn allover the place? I assume in Janet's case it is, of course, something complezely different. SMDH.


----------



## bag-mania

LOL. She must have chosen Vivienne to be her "child of the month" for August.

I had to look it up to find out what a Color Me Mine class was. I'll come right out and say I would have paid good money to watch Jon Voight paint a clay pot! He was probably desperately hoping there wouldn't be photographers.


----------



## mkr

zen1965 said:


> Are you also shaking your head at Janet Jackson who was the most private person for her entire marriage and once the split was announced has been pap walking her newborn allover the place? I assume in Janet's case it is, of course, something complezely different. SMDH.



Are you the SMH mod?  Do I have to SMH at every celebrity doing pap walks or just Janet?  Gee wiz I sure don't want to break any rules and am I going to lose my SMH privileges because I would definitely have to SMH if that happened. SMH


----------



## RueMonge

Is this an Abaya, or just a loose dress? And what is she saying with it?

Like, is this a statement outfit, or a casual mommy summer thing? I'm kind of getting the "I'm so hot I can wear anything and still be hot without trying" vibe? And don't even get me started with the nipples which seem to draw attention to her health. I don't understand. Anybody have insight?


----------



## bag-mania

Angelina wearing the same clothes every day isn't a new thing. I found a few articles from several years ago about how she usually wears black because it's utilitarian and practical. She likes to have a small wardrobe and wear clothes that are almost a uniform.

She's one of those rare movie stars who doesn't care about fashion and is going for comfort rather than appearance.


----------



## White Orchid

It's definitely an Abaya and I think I've seen her wearing it on her humanitarian visits to Jordan and one of the refugee camps there.  Don't quote me on it though, but I have seen her in them, in the ME.

Like I said, they hide a multitude of figure flaws which Ange obviously doesn't have to worry about, but they're also hella comfortable.  I tend not to wear them in Summer though as they are usually made from polyester and I prefer cottons in the hotter months.


----------



## White Orchid

This is my friend's sister in some of her creations - like I said, they're good at hiding your problem areas and can look very stylish.  Though I'm sure many will still see such attire as oppressive,backwards, unflattering, yada, yada..


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> This is my friend's sister in some of her creations - like I said, they're good at hiding your problem areas and can look very stylish.  Though I'm sure many will still see such attire as oppressive,backwards, unflattering, yada, yada..


I like these very much.  Do they ever show what they look like on someone funky like me?  These women are beautiful.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I like these very much.  Do they ever show what they look like on someone funky like me?  These women are beautiful.


You are funky?  

There are heaps of funky Hijabis on Instagram - I'll post some when I have more time.


----------



## mkr

White Orchid said:


> You are funky?
> 
> There are heaps of funky Hijabis on Instagram - I'll post some when I have more time.


I mean funky as in not nearly as young and beautiful as those women.  You know, past my prime, old as dirt, etc.


----------



## nicole0612

White Orchid said:


> This is my friend's sister in some of her creations - like I said, they're good at hiding your problem areas and can look very stylish.  Though I'm sure many will still see such attire as oppressive,backwards, unflattering, yada, yada..



They are beautiful and look so graceful when worn due to the flowing nature. They feel oppressive to me, but only because of specific family dynamics in our family. For those who choose to wear them, I think they are lovely and elegant.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I mean funky as in not nearly as young and beautiful as those women.  You know, past my prime, old as dirt, etc.


Ooooh lol 

Well, you old 50+ Year old hag, you , there are heaps of different styles out there.  Here's one chick I follow - she reminds me facially of Rhianna.  The same beautiful eyes.

https://instagram.com/p/BXySAt2FbWR/


----------



## White Orchid

nicole0612 said:


> They are beautiful and look so graceful when worn due to the flowing nature. They feel oppressive to me, but only because of specific family dynamics in our family. For those who choose to wear them, I think they are lovely and elegant.


Hey it's all cool.  I'm not wearing what I wear to please anyone but God. No-one in my extended family approves, but I don't really care lol. And I can see how it looks "oppressive" to some as I used to look at it that way too when I was younger.  But people change and I did too.  All good!  So long as you're not making fun of me and other women who choose to dress this way, I'm fine.


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> I like these very much.  Do they ever show what they look like on someone funky like me?  These women are beautiful.


This is a friend of mine, Susan  - the media loves her and she carries herself well.  On a day-to-day basis (she's a lecturer), her style is pretty funky.  When we first met, she wore abayas and looked like Mary, Mother of Jesus, but she's more hipster these days.

Sorry Mods!


----------



## White Orchid

One last one, sorry again Mods!!!  This lass is funky.  I could never pull this look off myself, but I like how she channels her African roots.

http://instagram.com/sagaleeyaa


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Love Susan, she is so articulate. I actually ran into her the other night in Melbourne, she has such a distinct look, there is no mistaking her.


----------



## White Orchid

Prima Ballerina said:


> Love Susan, she is so articulate. I actually ran into her the other night in Melbourne, she has such a distinct look, there is no mistaking her.


Yeah she is.  Received her PhD not long ago.  Very articulate like her hubby and very witty too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why do they seem oppressive, though? Not all Muslim women have to wear it, it is a matter of choice.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ This is probably too ambitious of a topic for Purse Forum.


----------



## gazoo

I'm curious about something and I do not mean to offend. Is it cultural appropriation to see someone like Angelina wearing an Abaya? I know it's a delicate subject, but I'd love to know what the members that it applies to feel. I've always tried to be sensitive when traveling, cover up etc, but not wear the exact "costume" so as to not give the impression of cultural appropriation. When traveling to the islands, I don't get braids out of respect, for example. So basically my question is, are Abayas a free for all for all women and would those women that wear them prefer to see women that don't live their lifestyle wear them as well?


----------



## Prima Ballerina

What you are doing sounds perfectly okay to me, I've done the exact same thing, for example when travelling through the Middle East, I've covered up as much as I could without actually wearing what the locals would wear. I have also married into a different culture/religion/race and my mother in law has tried to give me some of her traditional clothing but I could never wear it. It just doesn't feel appropriate to me to wear something specifically associated with a particular culture or religion if you were not born into that and/or don't practice it.


----------



## Cocoabean

I'd like to thank the mods for letting this drift OT for a bit. I am enjoying this discussion and learning, too.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why do they seem oppressive, though? Not all Muslim women have to wear it, it is a matter of choice.


I honestly don't know if this is a matter of choice.  Maybe someone here can explain that.  I have to admit when it's close to 100 degrees here and I see these women all covered from head to toe in black while their husbands are dressed in western summer clothes, it seems like they'd be uncomfortable.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> I honestly don't know if this is a matter of choice.  Maybe someone here can explain that.  I have to admit when it's close to 100 degrees here and I see these women all covered from head to toe in black while their husbands are dressed in western summer clothes, it seems like they'd be uncomfortable.



I don't wear it, neither does anyone in my family or wider circle of relatives do


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't wear it, neither does anyone in my family or wider circle of relatives do


does that say your family is more liberal - similar to difference between an Orthodox or Hasidic Jew and a less-observant Jew? whereas some women who come from more strictly religious Muslim families wouldn't have that choice?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

sdkitty said:


> does that say your family is more liberal - similar to difference between an Orthodox or Hasidic Jew and a less-observant Jew? whereas some women who come from more strictly religious Muslim families wouldn't have that choice?



No, it means they follow the teachings, which talk about freedom of choice among women. But this is probably off topic from the usual Angie bashing.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> No, it means they follow the teachings, which talk about freedom of choice among women. But this is probably off topic from the usual Angie bashing.


thank you


----------



## vink

White Orchid said:


> This is my friend's sister in some of her creations - like I said, they're good at hiding your problem areas and can look very stylish.  Though I'm sure many will still see such attire as oppressive,backwards, unflattering, yada, yada..



Nah. They're not. And your friend's sister is beautiful.


----------



## vink

gazoo said:


> I'm curious about something and I do not mean to offend. Is it cultural appropriation to see someone like Angelina wearing an Abaya? I know it's a delicate subject, but I'd love to know what the members that it applies to feel. I've always tried to be sensitive when traveling, cover up etc, but not wear the exact "costume" so as to not give the impression of cultural appropriation. When traveling to the islands, I don't get braids out of respect, for example. So basically my question is, are Abayas a free for all for all women and would those women that wear them prefer to see women that don't live their lifestyle wear them as well?



This is actually a very good question coz I'd like to know as well. And why most of the ladies wear them in black when, in fact, I've seen many on the magazine or fashion set wear them in colors. Is the color black represent something? Sorry if this sounds ignorant, I just really have no clue.


----------



## nicole0612

sdkitty said:


> I honestly don't know if this is a matter of choice.  Maybe someone here can explain that.  I have to admit when it's close to 100 degrees here and I see these women all covered from head to toe in black while their husbands are dressed in western summer clothes, it seems like they'd be uncomfortable.


From my experience, when a woman is pressured or forced to wear an abaya (or insert xyz here from Islam or any religion/culture) it has more to do with the family or the culture and not the religion itself.  I get very angry when I am in the situation that you describe here, but the religion does not require it and most Muslims I know outside of my family are very open-minded and the women in their families wear anything from totally covered to completely Western clothes. However, many cultures perpetuate troubling fallacies about requirements that only affect women, and usually I hear these statements coming from men, while when talking to women the perspective is much more nuanced.


----------



## gazoo

But when a privileged white actress (Angelina Jolie), who isn't a Muslim, and/or isn't from a  culture of "modest dressing" such as Abayas and the like, wears an Abaya, is it offensive? Is it cultural appropriation? When white actresses don braids, or say, when non Indian people wear bindis, it's deemed cultural appropriation and they're rightfully jumped on. Same with halloween costumes of Native Americans. What's the difference in this instance, if it isn't deemed cultural appropriation? I'm genuinely curious why it isn't considered taboo for her to do this.


----------



## sdkitty

nicole0612 said:


> From my experience, when a woman is pressured or forced to wear an abaya (or insert xyz here from Islam or any religion/culture) it has more to do with the family or the culture and not the religion itself.  I get very angry when I am in the situation that you describe here, but the religion does not require it and most Muslims I know outside of my family are very open-minded and the women in their families wear anything from totally covered to completely Western clothes. However, many cultures perpetuate troubling fallacies about requirements that only affect women, and usually I hear these statements coming from men, while when talking to women the perspective is much more nuanced.


thank you.  Maybe some of these women I see here in So Cal completely covered head to toe in black in the very hot weather do this totally of their own choice.  But to me, seeing them dressed this way while their husbands are dressed in more comfortable western attire, they appear to be oppressed.  Why would women be required to dress in traditional apparel from their country of origin (or religion) and not men?
What I'm gleaning here from the people on the PF is that some people interpret the religion differently than others.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> But when a privileged white actress (Angelina Jolie), who isn't a Muslim, and/or isn't from a  culture of "modest dressing" such as Abayas and the like, wears an Abaya, is it offensive? Is it cultural appropriation? When white actresses don braids, or say, when non Indian people wear bindis, it's deemed cultural appropriation and they're rightfully jumped on. Same with halloween costumes of Native Americans. What's the difference in this instance, if it isn't deemed cultural appropriation?


I'm confused by what, if anything, she's trying to say.  Does she just find this comfortable?  Is she covering her anorexic body?  Is she trying to align with Muslims?  
I just find it odd attire for hot weather if you're not a Muslim.  And if Muslim women are offended by her possibly cultural appropriation, maybe someone should ask her what it's about.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I don't even think it's an abaya though. Angie has been wearing these flowy shapeless gowns for years. Abayas look a bit different than hers, hers is more like a kaftan.


----------



## White Orchid

gazoo said:


> But when a privileged white actress (Angelina Jolie), who isn't a Muslim, and/or isn't from a  culture of "modest dressing" such as Abayas and the like, wears an Abaya, is it offensive? Is it cultural appropriation? When white actresses don braids, or say, when non Indian people wear bindis, it's deemed cultural appropriation and they're rightfully jumped on. Same with halloween costumes of Native Americans. What's the difference in this instance, if it isn't deemed cultural appropriation? I'm genuinely curious why it isn't considered taboo for her to do this.


Speaking for myself only, I don't see it as offensive or cultural appropriation.  How is it offensive exactly?  You like it, wear it.  But like I mentioned earlier, I'm not a fan of them in Summer, because unlike say in then Gulf regions, we don't have great aircon anywhere and everywhere, lol.  But I can see her wearing it for the sake of comfort cos Abayas are very comfortable.  Very.  And airflow is pretty good underneath too, lol.  I just don't like polyester in the heat as I perspire very easily, especially on my back.  Maybe it's cos I'm hot.  Geddit?  I'm hot hawt


----------



## White Orchid

You can see how flattering it can be.  Still miffed I didn't buy this one


----------



## White Orchid

Cocoabean said:


> I'd like to thank the mods for letting this drift OT for a bit. I am enjoying this discussion and learning, too.


I keep tip-toeing into this thread like I'm walking on eggshells waiting for Swanky to berate me and send me to the corner lol.  But before the does...

I have to narrate this one funny story.  Years ago, a friend of mine was teacher in rural outback Australia.  One day she was teaching a class of children who'd apparently never encountered a veiled Muslim woman.  On this particular day, a little girl walked up to her very nonchalantly and placed her hand under her scarf, feels her head and yells, "Yeah, she has hair Mum!" 

Another little girl apparently told her Mother that Mary, Mother of Jesus was their school teacher.  Kids!


----------



## vink

White Orchid said:


> I keep tip-toeing into this thread like I'm walking on eggshells waiting for Swanky to berate me and send me to the corner lol.  But before the does...
> 
> I have to narrate this one funny story.  Years ago, a friend of mine was teacher in rural outback Australia.  One day she was teaching a class of children who'd apparently never encountered a veiled Muslim woman.  On this particular day, a little girl walked up to her very nonchalantly and placed her hand under her scarf, feels her head and yells, "Yeah, she has hair Mum!"
> 
> Another little girl apparently told her Mother that Mary, Mother of Jesus was their school teacher.  Kids!



That's such a cute story! 

Yeah.... about the veil. Ok. I live where Bhuddism reigns and the nun must get rid of her hair. I wonder if the nun in Christian has to get rid of their hair under the veil, too?  [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## myown

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I don't even think it's an abaya though. Angie has been wearing these flowy shapeless gowns for years. Abayas look a bit different than hers, hers is more like a kaftan.


My aunt always wears kaftans, colorful ones or grey or black. she is more comfortable in wide clothes, I have never seen her wearing anything thought or not shapeless. My aunt is neither overweight nor underweight, she is just comfortable in wide clothes.


----------



## terebina786

My husband's extended family wears abayas since most of the live in Saudi (if they were back in India they wouldn't be wearing it).  They say its really cooling under there, I can imagine that it is because its not clingy and keeps the sun out.  I also think that Middle Eastern heat is a lot less cumbersome than SoCal.  It's not humid, at least it wasn't to me.  Also, no one really spends time outdoors anyways.. They're going from AC car to AC house, mall, restaurant, etc.

Agree, Angie's latest dress doesn't look like an abaya but a loose, shapeless dress.


----------



## DesigningStyle

vink said:


> That's such a cute story!
> 
> Yeah.... about the veil. Ok. I live where Bhuddism reigns and the nun must get rid of her hair. I wonder if the nun in Christian has to get rid of their hair under the veil, too?  [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Christian nuns do not get rid of their hair in the USA.


----------



## sdkitty

I'm convinced Angie has some reason for wearing this other than comfort.   Don't know if it has anything to do with Muslims or with hiding her skinniness or maybe she's saying "I don't care about being sexy; I'm a serious person"


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> I'm convinced Angie has some reason for wearing this other than comfort.   Don't know if it has anything to do with Muslims or with hiding her skinniness or maybe she's saying "I don't care about being sexy; I'm a serious person"


I agree.  I think it's her way of saying to the world that she's serious and unconcerned with fashion, but still will show off her nipples.


----------



## White Orchid

White Orchid said:


> I keep tip-toeing into this thread like I'm walking on eggshells waiting for Swanky to berate me and send me to the corner lol.  But before the does...
> 
> I have to narrate this one funny story.  Years ago, a friend of mine was teacher in rural outback Australia.  One day she was teaching a class of children who'd apparently never encountered a veiled Muslim woman.  On this particular day, a little girl walked up to her very nonchalantly and placed her hand under her scarf, feels her head and yells, "Yeah, she has hair Mum!"
> 
> Another little girl apparently told her Mother that Mary, Mother of Jesus was their school teacher.  Kids!


Sorry, I just remembered re what the child said: "Jesus' Mum is our teacher.", lol.   Kids!


----------



## White Orchid

sdkitty said:


> I'm convinced Angie has some reason for wearing this other than comfort.   Don't know if it has anything to do with Muslims or with hiding her skinniness or maybe she's saying "I don't care about being sexy; I'm a serious person"


Or simply, she just likes them.  Ultimately we can speculate all day but we won't ever know for sure why.


----------



## Sasha2012

Her divorce battle with Brad Pitt is reportedly raging on, with sources claiming the couple will not reconcile due to child abuse allegations.

But Angelina Jolie cast her marital woes aside on Wednesday, as she treated her daughters Shiloh, 11, and Vivienne, nine, to a trip to a candy store in Los Angeles.

The 42-year-old Oscar winner looked typically chic in a black maxidress and stylish Grecian-inspired sandals as she defiantly stepped out amid her personal strife. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ughters-Shiloh-Vivienne-LA.html#ixzz4q43vAiV1


----------



## peppermintpatty

I'm not even going to go there with the one outfit wonder that Angie is. Why do her kids always look miserable??? Do they own a brush? The woman that I am guessing is the nanny- shocking that she is in the picture!!! - is more affectionate that Angie to Viv. How is it that you are not working and are focusing on your children, and this is the best you can do? I feel sorry for those kids. Every time I see their pictures, I wonder what their lives really are like at home with their mother...


----------



## White Orchid

peppermintpatty said:


> I'm not even going to go there with the one outfit wonder that Angie is. Why do her kids always look miserable??? Do they own a brush? The woman that I am guessing is the nanny- shocking that she is in the picture!!! - is more affectionate that Angie to Viv. How is it that you are not working and are focusing on your children, and this is the best you can do? I feel sorry for those kids. Every time I see their pictures, I wonder what their lives really are like at home with their mother...


Wow, harsh much?  I grew up with a Mother who wasn't tactile in her affections but that did  it mean she didn't love me. She simply wasn't a demonstrative person.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

White Orchid said:


> Wow, harsh much?  I grew up with a Mother who wasn't tactile in her affections but that did  it mean she didn't love me. She simply wasn't a demonstrative person.



C'mon WO, don't you know Angie is the devil incarnate and her kids are just miserable around her and giving out cries of help, and poor St. Brad was an innocent who the Devil also chewed up and spit out? Get with the program, doll


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Her divorce battle with Brad Pitt is reportedly raging on, with sources claiming the couple will not reconcile due to child abuse allegations.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie cast her marital woes aside on Wednesday, as she treated her daughters Shiloh, 11, and Vivienne, nine, to a trip to a candy store in Los Angeles.
> 
> The 42-year-old Oscar winner looked typically chic in a black maxidress and stylish Grecian-inspired sandals as she defiantly stepped out amid her personal strife.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ughters-Shiloh-Vivienne-LA.html#ixzz4q43vAiV1


the nanny is so pretty!


----------



## vink

DesigningStyle said:


> Christian nuns do not get rid of their hair in the USA.



Thank you! You wouldn't believe how confused I was the first time I watch The Sound of Music and saw that Maria still had her hair on. [emoji28]


----------



## TC1

TMZ reported that Ang has tickets to the MacGregor/Mayweather fight. I was surprised I didn't take her as a fight fan


----------



## kkfiregirl

The abaya looks hot as hell for SoCal. I wonder if she uses powder so she doesn't smell in those sweaty body parts.


----------



## pukasonqo

vink said:


> That's such a cute story!
> 
> Yeah.... about the veil. Ok. I live where Bhuddism reigns and the nun must get rid of her hair. I wonder if the nun in Christian has to get rid of their hair under the veil, too?  [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



in spain and latin america they do, they don't shave but have short hair
in some churches you can see sculptures with real hair, apparently it is the hair of the young novices after they became nuns
i was always frightened of those sculptures in all their tormented glory


----------



## peppermintpatty

White Orchid said:


> Wow, harsh much?  I grew up with a Mother who wasn't tactile in her affections but that did  it mean she didn't love me. She simply wasn't a demonstrative person.


That's my opinion, you have your opinion. I don't have a problem with how you look at the situation, and I am not sure why you have a problem with how I look at the situation?


----------



## vink

pukasonqo said:


> in spain and latin america they do, they don't shave but have short hair
> in some churches you can see sculptures with real hair, apparently it is the hair of the young novices after they became nuns
> i was always frightened of those sculptures in all their tormented glory



Wow! I wish I could see, but yeah... sculptures with real hair sounds scary to me, too. 

In my country years ago, there was a tv drama about a haunted wig that's made by real hair gather from a corpse of a woman who's abused to death. I didn't watch it coz it's not really my type of program and I haven't watched any tv for some years already. But even the synopsis is spooky.


----------



## vink

kkfiregirl said:


> The abaya looks hot as hell for SoCal. I wonder if she uses powder so she doesn't smell in those sweaty body parts.



Coming from tropical country, i can tell you that it depends on the fabric. If it's made of cotton, silk, bamboo, or other fabric with great ventilation, this kind of dress is not hot at all.


----------



## kkfiregirl

vink said:


> Coming from tropical country, i can tell you that it depends on the fabric. If it's made of cotton, silk, bamboo, or other fabric with great ventilation, this kind of dress is not hot at all.



I guess it depends on if you're a sweaty person or not. I've tried to wear something similar in a  natural fabric, but I was still very sweaty in it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lanasyogamama said:


> I agree.  I think it's her way of saying to the world that she's serious and unconcerned with fashion, but still will show off her nipples.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

mkr said:


> Are you the SMH mod?  Do I have to SMH at every celebrity doing pap walks or just Janet?  Gee wiz I sure don't want to break any rules and am I going to lose my SMH privileges because I would definitely have to SMH if that happened. SMH


Well, now that there's a self appointed tPF abaya mod, why not a SMH mod? Mod on!


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> Are you the SMH mod?  Do I have to SMH at every celebrity doing pap walks or just Janet?  Gee wiz I sure don't want to break any rules and am I going to lose my SMH privileges because I would definitely have to SMH if that happened. SMH



Hahaha! [emoji6]


----------



## Grace123

http://dlisted.com/2017/08/18/brangelina-may-have-tried-to-skimp-on-renovation-payments/


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> http://dlisted.com/2017/08/18/brangelina-may-have-tried-to-skimp-on-renovation-payments/


disappointing considering all the good work Brad did in New Orleans


----------



## Grace123

I hate rich people that try to weasel out on paying their bills!!!


----------



## skarsbabe

Isn't 9 a little old to be holding hands with your nanny anyways? That seems a bit odd to me. 
Also sad to see Vivienne's sudden change to be mimicking Shiloh's looks. They are both very pretty girls!


----------



## zen1965

My son is almost 9 and sometimes still holds my hand. I guess I'd better contact a child psychiatrist. Where is DrDior when you need her?


----------



## skarsbabe

zen1965 said:


> My son is almost 9 and sometimes still holds my hand. I guess I'd better contact a child psychiatrist. Where is DrDior when you need her?


With your parent makes sense, I guess they know this nanny well then!


----------



## Singra

I was that kid as a child, messy hair, a bit of a slacker (actually a major slacker) dressed kind of boyish, it was just less work. I did know how to straighten myself out for a proper occasion but my mom never insisted on me wearing anything specific... she only said... wear what you want and then she very cleverly limited the clothes I had access to. I also had a bunch of siblings so recycled clothes and handle downs were the order of the day and then of course she would buy clothes that boys and girls could wear because it was a lot cheaper. 

Don't know what their excuse is... I generally think Jolie doesn't bother herself too much with fashion.


----------



## myown

She's a cool mom! Angelina Jolie looks relaxed in black as she treats her kids to a Toys R Us shopping spree

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-kids-shopping-Toys-R-Us.html#ixzz4qZA39wKz 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook





































  dailymail


----------



## kkfiregirl

zen1965 said:


> My son is almost 9 and sometimes still holds my hand. I guess I'd better contact a child psychiatrist. Where is DrDior when you need her?



My sister is 13 and still enjoys holding hands!


----------



## Singra

They do seem to go toy shopping a lot, this isn't the first or second or fourth time I've seen them exit a toy shop with ginormous  shopping bags... what is left to buy? When I was a kid I had a handful of dolls, some lego, a few board games, paper and crayons and that was it.... that felt like a lot to me, never wanted more...well mostly because I knew I'd never get it if I asked. 

It's so funny to go from the Katie Holmes thread to this one and see the difference in kids fashion, both are strange and normal in their own ways. There's nothing wrong with dressing up and there's nothing wrong with being a slacker.


----------



## Grace123

Same old pap walk, different day, different store.


----------



## mkr

Oh wow Angie is wearing a color other than black.


----------



## latte&me

kkfiregirl said:


> The abaya looks hot as hell for SoCal. I wonder if she uses powder so she doesn't smell in those sweaty body parts.


I am sure it is made of silk. It is so soft smooth and light


----------



## sdkitty

she seems to go to great lengths to cover her body.....the weather has been hot here in So Cal....maybe she didn't feel like shaving her legs


----------



## Hobbsy

myown said:


> She's a cool mom! Angelina Jolie looks relaxed in black as she treats her kids to a Toys R Us shopping spree
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-kids-shopping-Toys-R-Us.html#ixzz4qZA39wKz
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailymail


Looks relaxed....Ha! She looks like a big blob of goo. Black goo.


----------



## White Orchid

This pretty much sums up what many covered women feel and why we will continue to dress the way we choose to, irrespective of what others say and the words they use to tarnish or ridicule us with.

(And yes there is a spelling mistake but I'll cut her some slack)


----------



## White Orchid

latte&me said:


> I am sure it is made of silk. It is so soft smooth and light


It is


----------



## pixiejenna

I think she's dressing to hide her body and keep warm. She's so thin heck the one picture her sleeve is pushed up and her arm is thinner than her kids. She's probably freezing anywhere with air conditioning because she has no isolation to keep warm. My dad has Renault's syndrome and once it gets below 74 he is cold enough for a jacket, hat, gloves.


----------



## afsweet

that sweater looks so cozy. i'd love it for january/february weather, not so much in august.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was able to use her talents behind the camera to tell a story close to her heart.

And on Saturday, Angelina Jolie attended the Telluride Film Festival in Colorado to debut her based-on-a-true-story drama, First They Killed My Father.

The star made it a family affair, as she brought along each of her six children.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ds-Telluride-Film-Festival.html#ixzz4rbqeBEjR


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

"First They Kill My Father" press meet in Los Angeles.


----------



## sdkitty

I was looking at the Vanity Fair spread of her.  There is a photo of her in a tight fitting gown shot from the rear.  Her butt looks round and full.  Wonder if they padded her for the photo.


----------



## bag-mania

She always looks like she smelled something bad.


----------



## mkr

She is thinner than I've ever seen her.


----------



## gazoo

I don't care if celebs let their children dress like boys if they are girls, and vice versa. Having said that, anyone notice how Viv used to be so girly before her parent's split and now she's also dressing like Shiloh?


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> I don't care if celebs let their children dress like boys if they are girls, and vice versa. Having said that, anyone notice how Viv used to be so girly before her parent's split and now she's also dressing like Shiloh?


Viv looks kinda unisex to me.  Shiloh looks like this dressing like a boy is not just a phase....looking more and more like a boy.


----------



## Grace123

Shiloh's been in boy clothes since she was born. Did she really choose it or was it chosen for her?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol not that again


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> Viv looks kinda unisex to me.  Shiloh looks like this dressing like a boy is not just a phase....looking more and more like a boy.


Yup... luckily Shiloh is a boy's name and a girl's name (in terms of being spared the hassle of changing it).


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> I was looking at the Vanity Fair spread of her.  There is a photo of her in a tight fitting gown shot from the rear.  Her butt looks round and full.  Wonder if they padded her for the photo.



Yes and made it look like she has a waist.


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Shiloh's been in boy clothes since she was born. Did she really choose it or was it chosen for her?


I doubt her parents would have deliberately steered her in that direction.   More likely they just allowed her to choose.  She looks like she's entering puberty and looking more and more like a boy.


----------



## peppermintpatty

When Shiloh was a toddler she wore girls clothing. I am surprised to see Viv appearing to wear clothes that are some what boyish.
I read an interview where I believe Angie sounds the most open and forthcoming I have ever heard her. I read it  on People, sorry I don't know how to do a link  I believe she gave it at the film festival she's at- can't remember which one! She sounded more human, real, or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Bagisa

Regardless of gender normative choices in clothing, they should dress appropriately for the occasion. Not sure what the event called for, but if you're on stage in front of an audience, can't you do better than a messy hoodie?


----------



## kkfiregirl

White Orchid said:


> This pretty much sums up what many covered women feel and why we will continue to dress the way we choose to, irrespective of what others say and the words they use to tarnish or ridicule us with.
> 
> (And yes there is a spelling mistake but I'll cut her some slack)



This has nothing to do with Angelina.


----------



## pixiejenna

Babydoll Chanel said:


> "First They Kill My Father" press meet in Los Angeles.


Th e first and last pic she has crazy eyes. Also she's always had big lips but now her smile looks jokerish.


----------



## mkr

kkfiregirl said:


> This has nothing to do with Angelina.


Like we never roam off topic.


----------



## kkfiregirl

mkr said:


> Like we never roam off topic.



True, but it seems a little 'political' [emoji6]


----------



## Grande Latte

There are sources saying Angie and Brad are getting back together after meeting over the weekend at a mutual friend's house. That they both had a meltdown and decided to give it a shot. I really hope this is not the case.


----------



## vink

She looks beautiful in that white dress for the movie opening, although the closeup shot with that fuchsia lipstick isn't the best. Her lips look strange in that one. I'd just say it's lip liner gone wrong or something coz that Cupid bow is gone. 

Well, I don't really mind the way the kids dressed as long as they're comfortable with it. Of course, they should mind the event or where they're going, but kids'll always be kids. And sometimes they rebel a bit. I'm a parent myself so if the issue isn't a serious one, I let it slide and focus more on the more important matter.


----------



## vink

Grande Latte said:


> There are sources saying Angie and Brad are getting back together after meeting over the weekend at a mutual friend's house. That they both had a meltdown and decided to give it a shot. I really hope this is not the case.



Coughing at this at bit. I don't like her and I don't like him. But if they decide to go back to each other, let's just say I hope they stick to it and I hope the kids will be happy. Otherwise, I'd say they actually look pretty good living separately. I think both of them seem happier? But how would I know? I only get to see them via a photo posted here.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> There are sources saying Angie and Brad are getting back together after meeting over the weekend at a mutual friend's house. That they both had a meltdown and decided to give it a shot. I really hope this is not the case.


I never trust those "sources"


----------



## peppermintpatty

I heard Brad said that after being accused of child abuse by Angie he would never get back with her. Now that I believe!!!!
I still feel the worst for the kids  They look miserable more often than not. I realize I only see them in pictures, but a picture tells a thousand words.
Angie admits in the interview I mention a page back that She isn't where she wants or thought she would be. I get that when you go thru a divorce there is a painful transition phase, made much worse if kids are involved. But Angie clearly states that she doesn't like being single and it not what she wants. Hard to be happy when you know your mom is unhappy...


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> I heard Brad said that after being accused of child abuse by Angie he would never get back with her. Now that I believe!!!!
> I still feel the worst for the kids  They look miserable more often than not. I realize I only see them in pictures, but a picture tells a thousand words.
> Angie admits in the interview I mention a page back that She isn't where she wants or thought she would be. I get that when you go thru a divorce there is a painful transition phase, made much worse if kids are involved. But Angie clearly states that she doesn't like being single and it not what she wants. Hard to be happy when you know your mom is unhappy...


well if she doesn't like being single then she shouldn't have been so quick to kick him out.....I think (being generous here) she's a complex person and would not be a good candidate for a long term relationship.


----------



## madisontaylor

,


----------



## peppermintpatty

sdkitty said:


> well if she doesn't like being single then she shouldn't have been so quick to kick him out.....I think (being generous here) she's a complex person and would not be a good candidate for a long term relationship.


I think she's bat sh_t crazy. Not a good candidate for any relationship. I am just saying what she said in the interview. Not that I agree with what she says.


----------



## gazoo

I'd forgive infidelity before forgiving a partner for falsely accusing me of child abuse.


----------



## Grace123

sdkitty said:


> I doubt her parents would have deliberately steered her in that direction.   More likely they just allowed her to choose.  She looks like she's entering puberty and looking more and more like a boy.



The very first pictures that they sold of her after birth were of Shiloh in boys' clothing. She didn't choose that.


----------



## Grace123

peppermintpatty said:


> When Shiloh was a toddler she wore girls clothing. I am surprised to see Viv appearing to wear clothes that are some what boyish.
> I read an interview where I believe Angie sounds the most open and forthcoming I have ever heard her. I read it  on People, sorry I don't know how to do a link  I believe she gave it at the film festival she's at- can't remember which one! *She sounded more human, real, or whatever you want to call it*.



She has a LOT to do to get back to her previously sainthood.


----------



## peppermintpatty

There is a picture I can recall where Shiloh is idk maybe 1, and she is wearing a little white dress. So beautiful, her chubby cheeks, her big lips, big eyes, and that little dress. Such a beautiful baby girl. She is still beautiful. It is what it is. As long as she is happy and is supported in  all ways ( a therapist would be a good idea I would think) then it isn't anyone's business. Including mine. Being a kid is hard enough. A kid of a "power couple" even more difficult, and if Shiloh is identifying as male- and that is if- then she has a lot on her plate all ready. Including the divorce. All we can do is wish this child well. 
I never once thought Angie was a saint- still don't. In my eyes she can't go back to something she never was.  I am not so naive to think that her interview wasn't calculated to make her sound more human, and vulnerable. It does cross my mind that she didn't expect the backlash- why I do not know!- for accusing Brad of child abuse. It's unfortunate that she didn't just say you have a drinking problem and you need to fix that before I want you alone with the kids. Having a drinking problem and being a child abuser are not the same thing. But then again I wasn't there, I wasn't in their marriage, and I don't know what happened besides what I read  I just think she over estimated her idk popularity or power. She underestimated Brads. The one thing I DO find intriguing is that we Never see Brad out with the kids. Angie does the pap walk on a regular basis now.


----------



## vink

peppermintpatty said:


> There is a picture I can recall where Shiloh is idk maybe 1, and she is wearing a little white dress. So beautiful, her chubby cheeks, her big lips, big eyes, and that little dress. Such a beautiful baby girl. She is still beautiful. It is what it is. As long as she is happy and is supported in  all ways ( a therapist would be a good idea I would think) then it isn't anyone's business. Including mine. Being a kid is hard enough. A kid of a "power couple" even more difficult, and if Shiloh is identifying as male- and that is if- then she has a lot on her plate all ready. Including the divorce. All we can do is wish this child well.
> I never once thought Angie was a saint- still don't. In my eyes she can't go back to something she never was.  I am not so naive to think that her interview wasn't calculated to make her sound more human, and vulnerable. It does cross my mind that she didn't expect the backlash- why I do not know!- for accusing Brad of child abuse. It's unfortunate that she didn't just say you have a drinking problem and you need to fix that before I want you alone with the kids. Having a drinking problem and being a child abuser are not the same thing. But then again I wasn't there, I wasn't in their marriage, and I don't know what happened besides what I read  I just think she over estimated her idk popularity or power. She underestimated Brads. The one thing I DO find intriguing is that we Never see Brad out with the kids. Angie does the pap walk on a regular basis now.



I agree with you as I like your last sentence.


----------



## Singra

peppermintpatty said:


> *The one thing I DO find intriguing is that we Never see Brad out with the kids. Angie does the pap walk on a regular basis now.*


Yeah what's that about? We do see Brad in small cameos here and there and other celeb events so he is out and about. 

I also agree what you said about not expecting the backlash but she's kind of always been this mixture of super savvy and weird naiveté when it comes to the media.


----------



## mkr

Brad was always kind of private wasn't he?


----------



## TC1

Singra said:


> Yup... luckily Shiloh is a boy's name and a girl's name (in terms of being spared the hassle of changing it).


They have said Shiloh likes to be referred to as John, So it doesn't matter in the least what name you're given at birth.


----------



## Singra

^ No but Shiloh is a more unusual name and is flexible, children want one thing when they're young and something different when they're older, John is such a boring name... especially for a teenager.





mkr said:


> Brad was always kind of private wasn't he?


I can't remember these things... he does seem to have been on a "let's reform your image" thing with small appearances here and there after the split.

You'd think whoever manages him would arrange just one brief appearance with him and his kids (with or without his say so). What says I'm fully reformed more than a shot of him with his kids.


----------



## bag-mania

Brad doesn't have custody and I think he is still has to jump through hoops for his visitations. I don't think he even had any unsupervised time with the kids until this past spring. He's not going to rock the boat by doing frivolous pap walks.


----------



## gazoo

Singra said:


> Yeah what's that about? We do see Brad in small cameos here and there and other celeb events so he is out and about.
> 
> I also agree what you said about not expecting the backlash but she's kind of always been this mixture of super savvy and weird naiveté when it comes to the media.



IDK, I'd say it's pure arrogance. Not naiveté. People are not as starstruck anymore by celebrities and superstars, not willing to swallow up everything as truth. Especially when said superstars are so transparent in their "narrative", dropping juicy tidbits about being lonely etc. just as they're promoting yet another depressing film where let's not forget, the children used as actors were treated abysmally.


----------



## Singra

gazoo said:


> IDK, I'd say it's pure arrogance. Not naiveté. People are not as starstruck anymore by celebrities and superstars, not willing to swallow up everything as truth. Especially when said superstars are so transparent in their "narrative", dropping juicy tidbits about being lonely etc. just as they're promoting yet another depressing film where let's not forget, the children used as actors were treated abysmally.


Yeah I probably used the wrong word... When I used naiveté I was thinking more of how she's not always aware of how she comes across... like the leg flashing thing at the Oscars when she was made fun of and she legitimately didn't seem to be aware that people would find it funny instead of sexy.


----------



## skyqueen

Out of all the kids, Jolie-Pitt's daughter Zahara, has turned into a beautiful, stylish young lady.


----------



## Bagisa

There were pap shots of Brad and Chris Cornell's kids at Disney, maybe a week after the funeral, but that's it. 

And sometimes trans people choose extremely gender normative names for themselves as a way to cement their new identity. Names like Thomas, John, etc may be boring to some, but in this culture, there's no confusion as to the gender of a Thomas or John, which is exactly why these names are chosen.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Singra said:


> Yeah what's that about? We do see Brad in small cameos here and there and other celeb events so he is out and about.
> 
> I also agree what you said about not expecting the backlash but she's kind of always been this mixture of super savvy and weird naiveté when it comes to the media.


I think Brad, and I hope I'm not giving him too much credit, knows they are paraded around enough by their mother. Real quality time isn't doing the pap stroll. That's not to say Angie doesn't spend quality time with the kids, idk. But this parading them around is not doing them any good, and despite what Angie thinks- it's not doing her any good!

Not sure where to begin of if I should begin on the being savvy or naive... this is only my opinion. Her mom and dad have issues and split. She is with her mom primarily. Her mom allows her to have a man who is an adult move into their home and Angie is still a minor. That right there is a Huge red flag for me. My daughter would do that over my dead body!! Doesn't see much of her dad.  I'm sorry, did she have the relationship with another woman first or marry Johnny Miller first. Those 2 relationships end. She marries Billy Bob. They act like some strange rangers!!! I am sorry but we wear each other's blood?! She kisses her brother on the lips- it isn't just a peck. She worships her mom and is estranged from her dad. Her career is going well and looks promising. She adopts Maddox and ends her marriage to Billy Bob. Did I mention when her and Billy Bob hooked up he was engaged to Laura Dern? Any way meets Brad, they fall in love. Did I mention Brad was married at the time.  She despises her dad for cheating on her mom. Yet, she is the woman that men cheat on their wives for. She wants a gazillon kids, to be fair so does Brad. But neither one can figure out on their own, or by putting their heads together that 6 kids need at least 1 parent there. All The Time! At the minimum! So Brad's off making movies, then Angie is. Then Angie is doing her humanitarian work. Brad is helping out in New Orleans post Hurricane Katrina. None of that is bad or wrong, it's just not enough time together. And there are 6 kids, and they're getting older and older means harder not easier. Think teenage years. 
No where in any of this to I see savvy. On Brad's part either. They thought it would be great- have a whatever size team of kids. They were all for it. They weren't realistic and they didn't think about what their lives and their childrens lives would be in the long run. That was not savvy. That was short sighted, and to a degree selfish.
Is she naive? I think she just wants to be loved.  She reminds me of the girl that is beautiful and yet still insecure.The sad thing is she didn't have her dad. Her mom let her do too much to soon. Cutting , drugs- she seemed to be looking for something or someone to fill the void. I think she thought she had that with Brad. Someone to finally love her the way she needed to be loved. The kids would fill another need, wanting to try to be as good of a mom as her mom was. Except how good is your mom if she doesn't let you see your dad and let's grown men live with her minor child? She built that up as much as she tore down her relationship with her dad. So to me she's been all over the place. Wild woman pre-Brad, totally re-vamps herself post- Brad. It worked too, for a time. Now she's left as a mom who accused her childrens father of child abuse in a very public manner, I don't care what anyone says- she is skin and bones and something is not right and her health is suffering, she's a single parent to 6 kids. Was she naive, I think she thought she could do it all, I think she was arrogant. I think Brad was too to a degree.More than likely like a lot of couples they didn't sit down and talk, really communicate how they could possibly make this work if neither of them gave up something for the sake of their relationship and their childrens wellbeing. Regardless of how rich or famous they are, those things don't fix what they broke.  I think she's been messed up since she was a kid. As for Brad, no one drinks everyday unless they are messed up. So as pretty as they are, as rich as they are, as many kids as they have that everyone thought made them even better- they are still both f_cked up people. Like a lot of us. They just came in a prettier package!


----------



## Singra

Yeah I probably should have used self-aware instead of savvy (although I would still say she's pretty astute) and oblivious instead of naive... and then when I mentioned that it was in reference to how she manages her press image not to who she actually is. We have all these odd details about her life but I don't know that we actually know who the person is, if you can manage that balance I think that's sort of the definition of star power... same goes for Mr Pitt... though they may be much maligned on this forum (well she definitely is, I haven't checked on his status recently) they're both still considered A-list stars.

So Jolie's press career is peppered with these really strange seemingly impulsive moments (the blood vials, the brother kissing, leg gate etc.) combined with an ability to know when to pull back just enough so that she's not revealing too much, that's what separates Jolie from your run of the mill HWood freak. 

What's interesting is that even as Jolie's gotten more controlled and careful about what she reveals it feels like she's become more cocooned, it feels a little like she's using old software to play a media game that's a little bit ahead of her this time... in the past it felt like she was ahead of them... if you know what I mean.


----------



## bag-mania

Caught a snippet of an interview this morning where Angie says she's ready to get back to acting. She said hasn't worked in over a year so she could take care of her kids. I swear I could almost see her adjusting her halo!


----------



## lanasyogamama

I didn't quite believe what she said about not wanting to be single and all that in the interview a week or so ago. I think that was still recovering from the bad press she got on the VF interview.  Trying to show vulnerability and all that.


----------



## maryg1

Her skinny feet freak me out, really!
And why can't she wear a bra? I can see her nipples in every photo, at the Pet market or at a night event.


----------



## Michele26

I think she made Brad's life hell. I can just imagine what his parents think about Angie.


----------



## Tivo

lanasyogamama said:


> I didn't quite believe what she said about not wanting to be single and all that in the interview a week or so ago. I think that was still recovering from the bad press she got on the VF interview.  Trying to show vulnerability and all that.


I have to agree. I think the bad press over that movie struck a nerve. She's in a tailspin and looking for a way to be St. Angie again.

Reunite with Brad...return to familiar acting roles...whatever it takes.


----------



## Michele26

Tivo said:


> I have to agree. I think the bad press over that movie struck a nerve. She's in a tailspin and looking for a way to be St. Angie again.
> 
> Reunite with Brad...return to familiar acting roles...whatever it takes.



Adopt another child.


----------



## baglover1973

I have to say this just because it bugs me...why are her girl...biological...all messed up and want to dress like boys?  I wonder if maybe she has that whole thing that she is competitive with all women...even her own girls...odd that both of the biological girls dress like boys....just saying


----------



## RueMonge

baglover1973 said:


> I have to say this just because it bugs me...why are her girl...biological...all messed up and want to dress like boys?  I wonder if maybe she has that whole thing that she is competitive with all women...even her own girls...odd that both of the biological girls dress like boys....just saying



While you may be right about Angie, it makes me deeply uncomfortable to talk about the kids.


----------



## TC1

baglover1973 said:


> I have to say this just because it bugs me...why are her girl...biological...all messed up and want to dress like boys?  I wonder if maybe she has that whole thing that she is competitive with all women...even her own girls...odd that both of the biological girls dress like boys....just saying


Let me just say that if a biological girl wants to dress like a boy..they are NOT "messed up"
I find that very offensive.


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> I have to say this just because it bugs me...why are her girl...biological...all messed up and want to dress like boys?  I wonder if maybe she has that whole thing that she is competitive with all women...even her own girls...odd that both of the biological girls dress like boys....just saying


I don't think she's necessarily competitive with her daughters.  But I do think it's possible that if your mother is a big sex/beauty symbol you might think you can't compete and consequently decide to go the opposite way and not even try.  I don't know if it's fair to attribute these feelings to a very young child but it occurred to me.


----------



## Swanky

Typed and deleted literally 30x. . . .
backing out. . . smh


----------



## Lounorada

Swanky said:


> Typed and deleted literally 30x. . . .
> backing out. . . smh


Yep. The convos in this thread got me like...


----------



## baglover1973

RueMonge said:


> While you may be right about Angie, it makes me deeply uncomfortable to talk about the kids.



It was just a thought that I said out loud..I am not saying anything awful about those lovely children, believe me.


----------



## baglover1973

TC1 said:


> Let me just say that if a biological girl wants to dress like a boy..they are NOT "messed up"
> I find that very offensive.



messed up wasn't the right way to put that....I just meant that maybe something is going on within them....not that they are messed up.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Lounorada said:


> Yep. The convos in this thread got me like...



I know, right? This thread


----------



## redney

baglover1973 said:


> messed up wasn't the right way to put that....I just meant that maybe something is going on within them....not that they are messed up.


I'll give it a go. I think you're reading way too much into it.


----------



## baglover1973

redney said:


> I'll give it a go. I think you're reading way too much into it.



going to take the opportunity to say that I did not word what I meant correctly.  It was insensitive.  But at the same time, it is not fair to get jumped on for having an opinion.  You don't have to like it or agree with it.....but, I don't like the insinuations that happen here....I was wrong with what I said and how I said it and can admit that, but can anyone else here admit that it isn't fair to jump on someone because they don't share your opinion or say exactly what is the politically correct thing to believe or say?


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> going to take the opportunity to say that I did not word what I meant correctly.  It was insensitive.  But at the same time, it is not fair to get jumped on for having an opinion.  You don't have to like it or agree with it.....but, I don't like the insinuations that happen here....I was wrong with what I said and how I said it and can admit that, but can anyone else here admit that it isn't fair to jump on someone because they don't share your opinion or say exactly what is the politically correct thing to believe or say?


I think you're entitled to  your opinion.  I don't think you said anything that was intentionally hateful but it seems that was how it was taken.


----------



## baglover1973

sdkitty said:


> I think you're entitled to  your opinion.  I don't think you said anything that was intentionally hateful but it seems that was how it was taken.



then why comment? I was just quoting what you said.  and what you said wasn't nice. esp when I admitted being wrong.


----------



## sdkitty

baglover1973 said:


> then why comment? I was just quoting what you said.  and what you said wasn't nice. esp when I admitted being wrong.


you're confusing me with others.....I never criticized what you said


----------



## baglover1973

well either way, I won't be making comments here in this thread.  So it is all good.


----------



## baglover1973

sdkitty said:


> you're confusing me with others.....I never criticized what you said



apologies for any confusion


----------



## imgg

baglover1973 said:


> well either way, I won't be making comments here in this thread.  So it is all good.


I think it is important to share all perspectives, not just popular opinions, so hopefully you will consider sticking around.  I wouldn't take things too personal and many posters like to argue, just to argue.  Ignore those and don't let it get to you as it is not worth it.

This tread has come a long way over the years.  AJ used to be considered by many as "holly grail" and any negative opinion about her would send people in tailspins, which always fascinated me since they don't actually know her.

Anyway, stick around, share your opinion and don't worry if others don't agree with you.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The media has always had a fascination on what her kids wore and what their hair looked like. And who is teaching them and so on and so on. In particular Zahara's hair back in the day. Blue Ivy got it too. Things that have no affect on them one way or the other. Now with social media it is even worse.


----------



## Grace123

imgg said:


> I think it is important to share all perspectives, not just popular opinions, so hopefully you will consider sticking around.  I wouldn't take things too personal and many posters like to argue, just to argue.  Ignore those and don't let it get to you as it is not worth it.
> 
> This tread has come a long way over the years.  AJ used to be considered by many as "holly grail" and any negative opinion about her would send people in tailspins, which always fascinated me since they don't actually know her.
> 
> Anyway, stick around, share your opinion and don't worry if others don't agree with you.



Love this.


----------



## Ladybug09

vink said:


> Thank you! You wouldn't believe how confused I was the first time I watch The Sound of Music and saw that Maria still had her hair on. [emoji28]


LOL


----------



## scarlet555

baglover1973 said:


> well either way, I won't be making comments here in this thread.  So it is all good.


Please do not be discouraged because your opinion is different than others, I think it is healthy for TPF to have differences of opinions, we can't all the same, that's so boring.  You were not rude or inflammatory with anyone, so I applaud you for bringing a point you thought about, even if it is not the majority flavor of the day.


----------



## mkr

And we like the drama


----------



## baglover1973

imgg said:


> I think it is important to share all perspectives, not just popular opinions, so hopefully you will consider sticking around.  I wouldn't take things too personal and many posters like to argue, just to argue.  Ignore those and don't let it get to you as it is not worth it.
> 
> This tread has come a long way over the years.  AJ used to be considered by many as "holly grail" and any negative opinion about her would send people in tailspins, which always fascinated me since they don't actually know her.
> 
> Anyway, stick around, share your opinion and don't worry if others don't agree with you.





scarlet555 said:


> Please do not be discouraged because your opinion is different than others, I think it is healthy for TPF to have differences of opinions, we can't all the same, that's so boring.  You were not rude or inflammatory with anyone, so I applaud you for bringing a point you thought about, even if it is not the majority flavor of the day.





mkr said:


> And we like the drama



Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Amid reports of a reconciliation, it's now clear that the Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt divorce is going ahead as planned.

But the actress, 42, had her children at her side on Sunday as she proudly debuted her new film at Toronto Film Festival.

Where she may have once shared the red carpet with her actor husband, 53, five of her six children turned out to support her at the premiere of The Breadwinner.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...brood-Breadwinner-premiere.html#ixzz4sMlUKWUW


----------



## White Orchid

mkr said:


> And we like the drama


Cos it gets quiet for you on those steppes?


----------



## White Orchid

baglover1973 said:


> well either way, I won't be making comments here in this thread.  So it is all good.


Don't forget, you also have the option of putting people on ignore.  I've considered leaving this place as some of the member's comments have made me feel like I was on of those threads on Facebook where people are simply spouting their venom or disdain towards you (because you're not their colour or religious persuasion etc) and then someone suggested I just put the person/s on ignore.  Et voila!


----------



## gazoo

I enjoy reading all perspectives. Some make me uncomfortable, not necessarily on this forum, but other ones, and those are interesting because it makes me wonder how those people (not anyone here) became so close minded. 

Angelina's face is still her best feature. Sahara is stunning and Knox has his Daddy's steeze.


----------



## gazoo

Totally shallow observation but for someone that bangs on about her health so much you think she'd exercise to strengthen herself some. She looks weak AF.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Amid reports of a reconciliation, it's now clear that the Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt divorce is going ahead as planned.
> 
> But the actress, 42, had her children at her side on Sunday as she proudly debuted her new film at Toronto Film Festival.
> 
> Where she may have once shared the red carpet with her actor husband, 53, five of her six children turned out to support her at the premiere of The Breadwinner.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...brood-Breadwinner-premiere.html#ixzz4sMlUKWUW


it´s weird that her poster child of august (as someone named her, I don't know her real name, don't care for it either) is not dressed for the event. its kind of disrespectful.


----------



## bag-mania

It's interesting that Maddox is the only one of her kids who didn't come to Angie's premiere and he hasn't been in any of her photos for months. Since it was supposedly a fight between Brad and Maddox that was the catalyst for the breakup it makes me wonder if Angie is having trouble dealing with Maddox and teenage drama.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bag-mania said:


> It's interesting that Maddox is the only one of her kids who didn't come to Angie's premiere and he hasn't been in any of her photos for months. Since it was supposedly a fight between Brad and Maddox that was the catalyst for the breakup it makes me wonder if Angie is having trouble dealing with Maddox and teenage drama.


he was in a picture with her and all the other kids at a premiere last week in Telluride. he and Pax were hugging each other right next to Angelina and the other kids. he's all over with her, my understanding is that she's closest to him, but that's just what i read of course
http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/03...kids-look-so-grown-up-at-telluride-film-fest/


----------



## afsweet

angie seems to be loving the limelight, but her kids look uncomfortable in front of all the cameras and people. glad to see her wearing something that isn't black.


----------



## bag-mania

ccbaggirl89 said:


> he was in a picture with her and all the other kids at a premiere last week in Telluride. he and Pax were hugging each other right next to Angelina and the other kids. he's all over with her, my understanding is that she's closest to him, but that's just what i read of course
> http://www.justjared.com/2017/09/03...kids-look-so-grown-up-at-telluride-film-fest/



That's odd, I read just the opposite on another gossip site. I know he has always been the closest to her in the past but read he's been MIA in recent months. Of course we never really know what is going on with celebs because whoever is reporting it is putting their own spin on the story.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bag-mania said:


> That's odd, I read just the opposite on another gossip site. I know he has always been the closest to her in the past but read he's been MIA in recent months. Of course we never really know what is going on with celebs because whoever is reporting it is putting their own spin on the story.


yeah, no one can really know what's going on but the family, right? but that picture was last week on Sept. 3, so he's around. i think she's great, i wish they had stayed together, but obvs had issues in the marriage


----------



## sdkitty

Shiloh looks a lot like Angie.  If you didn't know who she was you'd never think she was a girl.  Agree with the poster who said Angie should do some exercise....her arms look like sticks.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks truly terrifying. I understand why she wears black sacks.


----------



## sdkitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> She looks truly terrifying. I understand why she wears black sacks.


Interesting - except for her arms, everything is pretty much covered in loose clothing.  Makes me think even more that she was padded for the VF pics.  If she has an eating disorder she needs to get treatment.  She went to all that trouble to get surgeries so she could live for the kids.  Anorexia can kill you.


----------



## mkr

Angie needs a bucket of chicken.


----------



## gazoo

mkr said:


> Angie needs a bucket of chicken.


With buttered biscuits.


----------



## Esizzle

She definitely has an eating disorder no question about it. There were rumors that her daily diet consists of a plate of fruit and wine. Obviously cant prove it but looking at her body, I think the rumor is close to the truth


----------



## Singra

That Japanese pop star/actor who worked on her film Unbroken made several comments about how little she ate when he was on the press junket... I don't think he was that clued in on HWood etiquette... if he was I can't imagine he would have been so candid.


----------



## Tivo

Singra said:


> That Japanese pop star/actor who worked on her film Unbroken made several comments about how little she ate when he was on the press junket... I don't think he was that clued in on HWood etiquette... if he was I can't imagine he would have been so candid.


What did he say?


----------



## Grace123

Comments are killer. http://dlisted.com/2017/09/11/angel...-to-acting-in-the-maleficent-sequel/#comments


----------



## sdkitty

Grace123 said:


> Comments are killer. http://dlisted.com/2017/09/11/angel...-to-acting-in-the-maleficent-sequel/#comments


that's funny


----------



## Singra

Tivo said:


> What did he say?


Oh nothing too exciting... just that she hardly ever ate on set and he was worried about her, it didn't feel like real concern nessesarily, more of a gossipy ...she should eat more because damn she is skinny and frail  and a bit strange... I noticed him saying something along those lines in a few different interviews so he wasnt shy about sharing his opinion. I usually find actors are more careful when talking about a director because of the whole... I might need them to hire me again... thing.


----------



## Grande Latte

Having an eating disorder is sheer terror. I really hope she recovers for herself and for her kids. The bigger underlying issue is more psychological, but hey I'm not a doctor. I thought she looked quite nice at the premiere. Very thin, yes, but otherwise in good spirits. One day at a time.

But do remember, after her preventive surgeries, she's entered menopause, so her appearance is supposed to change. And change more and more as time goes by.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Singra

Control seems like it's a big thing with her, why else would she want to be a director or do some of the things she does?

I think she's been looking better recently than she has looked in the past. She's always had stick thin arms and legs, they're still very thin but they've looked worse. In her face she's looking more relaxed and animated than she's looked in a while.

Also I'm not sure how much sun she gets, it feels like she could probably do with a bit more sun... unless she's a vampire... then I would against it.


----------



## bag-princess

peppermintpatty said:


> That's my opinion, you have your opinion. I don't have a problem with how you look at the situation, and I am not sure why you have a problem with how I look at the situation?



ITA I don't know why people have to take things so personally! If it doesn't apply to you then keep moving! [emoji108]


----------



## nycmom

Grande Latte said:


> But do remember, after her preventive surgeries, she's entered menopause, so her appearance is supposed to change. And change more and more as time goes by.



Sadly menopause causes weight gain not loss. 



Singra said:


> Also I'm not sure how much sun she gets, it feels like she could probably do with a bit more sun... unless she's a vampire... then I would against it.


----------



## Singra

Oh shoot I just realized I left out the word _advise_... my post would have read better and made more sense with it.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pax is handsome and looks like he is going to be taller than Maddox.


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> But do remember, after her preventive surgeries, she's entered menopause, so her appearance is supposed to change. And change more and more as time goes by.



Weight gain is common among menopausal women. Weight loss is not. She's just not eating.


----------



## Swanky

She was severely underweight before surgery. . .
She's been startlingly thin for many years now, imo.


----------



## mkr

Swanky said:


> She was severely underweight before surgery. . .
> She's been startlingly thin for many years now, imo.


And they say the camera adds 10 pounds...


----------



## Esizzle

It surprises me that she has such nice hair and skin when she is clearly malnourished. How is that possible?! lol


----------



## bag-mania

Esizzle said:


> It surprises me that she has such nice hair and skin when she is clearly malnourished. *How is that possible?*! lol



Money? Her looks are her livelihood. She has to hold on to her beauty for as long as possible. Hollywood is full of estheticians and hair dressers who know all the tricks to hide any flaws.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

Grande Latte said:


> Having an eating disorder is sheer terror. I really hope she recovers for herself and for her kids. The bigger underlying issue is more psychological, but hey I'm not a doctor. I thought she looked quite nice at the premiere. Very thin, yes, but otherwise in good spirits. One day at a time.
> 
> But do remember, after her preventive surgeries, she's entered menopause, so her appearance is supposed to change. And change more and more as time goes by.



Eating disorders are categorized under mental illness so the underlying issue is always psychological. They are incredibly difficult to recover from, and we don't know if she has ever tried to get help, but it's a shame after everything she's put herself through to stay healthy, if she has to live the rest of her days with an eating disorder.


----------



## Tivo

Sad that she projects this image of strength and fearlessness...yet she's afraid of food. 
If she's truly concerned about her looks, not eating is a sure fire way to lose them.


----------



## Thatgirl00

Stress can also cause weight loss... I'm curious to see if she starts looking better once the divorce is finalized. 

I remember years ago brad wrote something about how his actions were affecting Angie and making her miserable (really paraphrasing here). We don't know what goes on behind closed doors; this relationship could have been putting enormous stress on her for years (plus six kids!).


----------



## Bagisa

Tivo said:


> Sad that she projects this image of strength and fearlessness...yet she's afraid of food.
> If she's truly concerned about her looks, not eating is a sure fire way to lose them.



Sometimes it's deeper than food and maintaining a skinny appearance. An anorexic may think that by limiting food, she is exercising control of her life.


----------



## Grande Latte

Could be she's not really eating, or could be she's not holding food well in her body. She needs help. Maybe she is getting help, idk. Either way, I hope she finds peace and health once the divorce finalizes.


----------



## RayKay

Tivo said:


> Sad that she projects this image of strength and fearlessness...yet she's afraid of food.
> If she's truly concerned about her looks, not eating is a sure fire way to lose them.



Eating disorders really are not a fear of food or "losing looks" or something one can "logic" out of (i.e. i want to be strong, for therefore I need to eat).

It is a mental illness; with factors that also may be related to one's own physiology (i.e. those with certain genetic variations of their serotinin receptors may be more likely to be eating disordered). Anorexia in particular may also cause significant phsyiological changes to brain chemistry that make it even harder to recover from; it is a self-perpetuating cycle. There is at least one well known study on this effect when people (who were not anorexic) are put on a starvation diet and develop eating disorders even when removed from starvation diet.

Recovery and treatment are very complicated, and relapse especially in times of stress, and lifelong recovery as if it were any other addiction, are not uncommon realities.


----------



## Singra

^ Isn't control also a part of it? Hence the risk of relapsing in times of stress.

She's had struggles with addiction in the past and in several interviews she indicates that she has a tendency to overextend herself. Part of her personality has always had this extreme and ascetic edge to it... that doesn't disappear even if you've managed to get to a place of relative stability.



Thatgirl00 said:


> Stress can also cause weight loss... I'm curious to see if she starts looking better once the divorce is finalized.
> 
> I remember years ago brad wrote something about how his actions were affecting Angie and making her miserable (really paraphrasing here). We don't know what goes on behind closed doors; this relationship could have been putting enormous stress on her for years (plus six kids!).


I have NO idea if she really has an eating disorder but the weight loss has been relatively consistent for years I think some of it was before Pitt. I recall a quote from her brother (from about 5-6 years ago) where he briefly mentioned her not eating enough... it was a fairly vague comment and it could have been taken out of context but part of it seemed to suggest she didn't have the healthiest relationship to food.

In the past I've argued not to jump to conclusions. I used to say she has a body type that puts most of the weight on around her waist  and her arms and legs have always been skinny by comparison, that maybe to stay slim around her waist she keeps her weight down more than she should and the weight loss looks exaggerated because her arms and legs are so thin by comparison... but I mean her arms and legs have been and are extraordinarily thin, there's definitely something wrong there.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is on the cover of People...You could probably guess the narrative.

I think it is time she hires a publicist because her old way of doing things isn't working right now. Or pull a Beyonce and just stop speaking to the media for a while.


----------



## bag-mania

^Ugh, she does revel in playing the martyr, doesn't she?
Here's the online article:


*Angelina Jolie Opens Up to PEOPLE About Her ‘Difficult’ Year: ‘I Am a Little Bit Stronger’*

Much has changed over the last year in Angelina Jolie‘s life, but one thing has remained constant — her dedication to her children.

After filing for divorce from Brad Pitt on September 19, 2016, Jolie retreated from the spotlight to focus on her family as they work to heal from the traumatic split.

“I have had my ups and downs. I guess I am a little bit stronger,” the actress, director and philanthropist tells PEOPLE exclusively in an interview for the magazine’s new cover story. “We all have our difficult times, but as a mother you also have a responsibility first and foremost towards the kids. They are going through their formative years and everything else comes second to that.”

With her children — Maddox, 16, Pax, 13, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 11, Vivienne and Knox, 9 — by her side, the superstar, 42, is back at work promoting _First They Killed My Father_, a movie she directed for Netflix (debuting Sept. 15) based on her friend Loung Ung’s memoir about surviving the Khmer Rouge genocide in Cambodia.





 

Angelina Jolie made her surprise stop at the Telluride Film Festival a family affair on Saturday when she brought along her six children to the event

Jolie confirmed she plans on taking on more acting roles in the future, including _Maleficent 2_, but says her priority remains her children and their well-being.

“Everything will be around the children,” she says. “I haven’t worked for over a year now because they needed me home. Everything was just stopped. I’m really sitting and talking with them because everything affects them. Every location, every type of project, I’m going to have to adjust it to however much they can handle.”

In the interview, an emotional Jolie also talks about how she misses her mother, Marcheline Bertrand, who died of cancer 10 years ago, more than ever —and says her own health is good “so far” after her preventative surgeries to lessen the risk of breast and ovarian cancer.

She’s very proud that Maddox and Pax got involved behind the scenes on _First They Killed My Father_. The movie grew from her longtime love for Cambodia, where she adopted Maddox in 2002 and where she has done humanitarian work for 14 years, establishing a foundation in Maddox’s name that helps local communities with education, health and more. “I wanted Maddox to see how extraordinary his country is,” she says of the movie.

Though they are still healing from the last year, the star says her family is out of “lockdown” and ready for new adventures.

“I think they’re itching to get out in the world again,” says Jolie. “We’ve all been a bit in lockdown and going through some things. I think it would be good to get out there and play together.”

http://people.com/movies/angelina-jolie-little-bit-stronger-difficult-year/


----------



## imgg

Bagisa said:


> Sometimes it's deeper than food and maintaining a skinny appearance. An anorexic may think that by limiting food, she is exercising control of her life.


Absolutely, and this makes total sense as it has been noted by many psychologists that Angie displays borderline personality traits.


----------



## Tivo

I get the feeling she's tried to get Brad back and he's not having it.


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm still amazed how alike her 3 biological kids look! They could be triplets, 3 good looking kids!


----------



## Singra

Tivo said:


> I get the feeling she's tried to get Brad back and he's not having it.


Oh I would love to be a fly on that wall... It's wrong I know but I'm such a curious cat on what their relationship was really like.




BagOuttaHell said:


> She is on the cover of People...You could probably guess the narrative.
> 
> I think it is time she hires a publicist because her old way of doing things isn't working right now. Or pull a Beyonce and just stop speaking to the media for a while.


A publicist sounds good... I definitely think she needs a new and different strategy, no idea what that strategy would be but she's talked about retiring so often and she's so obviously not retiring that a time out might not be that effective.


----------



## Grace123

Again, the comments are priceless. Dlist is the only way I can tolerate any article about this woman without vomiting. http://dlisted.com/2017/09/13/st-an...hes-a-phoenix-rising-from-the-ashes/#comments


----------



## skarsbabe

Grace123 said:


> Again, the comments are priceless. Dlist is the only way I can tolerate any article about this woman without vomiting. http://dlisted.com/2017/09/13/st-an...hes-a-phoenix-rising-from-the-ashes/#comments



I think this was the most disturbing of the comments! 
"Pretty sure she'll pull a Woody Allen and openly date Maddox once he turns 18."


----------



## kcf68

I saw her on ET in this dress and she looked beautiful in it and her makeup looked good too!





























[/QUOTE]
I saw her I


----------



## anitalilac

Grace123 said:


> Again, the comments are priceless. Dlist is the only way I can tolerate any article about this woman without vomiting. http://dlisted.com/2017/09/13/st-an...hes-a-phoenix-rising-from-the-ashes/#comments


My favorite comment so far is this

I'm a little bit stronger = I just ate a pretzel


----------



## vink

I think she still has her look going and I prefer her in white dress although on the last premiere, she pulled off that black dress well enough. She looks better smiling. I agree with everyone that her arms are too thin. Her face and hair actually look healthy, but the arms don't say so. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] How come there's such a strong contrast like this? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] But I think all the kids look good, physically, and well fed. No idea on the inside though.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She is relentless with the selfless martyr "the children always come first" crap, she has been giving the same interview for years now, but surely even the most die hard fans are not falling for this any more. Agree she should pull a Beyoncé and not speak but there is no way she is capable of that. I think she would burst out her skin if she had to go six months without telling everyone she is a martyr who has sacrificed so much for her family 

Dlisted has always had the best comments on the internet


----------



## Swanky




----------



## Singra

vink said:


> I think she still has her look going and I prefer her in white dress although on the last premiere, she pulled off that black dress well enough. She looks better smiling. I agree with everyone that her arms are too thin. Her face and hair actually look healthy, but the arms don't say so. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] How come there's such a strong contrast like this? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] But I think all the kids look good, physically, and well fed. No idea on the inside though.


There's a recent NYT article where she says she doesn't exercise, I think with little to no muscle tone that's what her arms look like... but I agree in her face she looks better than she's looked in a long time. 

I don't know why she wouldn't want to exercise, it's the one thing I find isn't oversold... LOL there's probably a ton of people who would disagree with me on that but really why wouldn't you want  to be active at least a little bit, it doesn't have to be in a gym just be outside and do stuff... it totally makes you feel better.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah. Exercise is extremely important for overall wellbeing (mental and physical). I also don't know why there isn't more people exercising. I guess it's because exercise is a habit, and you need to really change your lifestyle to incorporate any form of steady workout.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's said that 'everything will be about kids', after discussing her messy divorce from Brad Pitt.

But Angelina Jolie cherished some time for herself on Wednesday, as she was seen indulging in a hot pretzel treat by herself in New York City.

Maintaining her signature glamour, the 42-year-old actress looked fantastic as she stepped out in a taupe and caramel ensemble while out and about.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-looks-beautiful-beige-NYC.html#ixzz4sdjkepcn


----------



## Grace123

skarsbabe said:


> I think this was the most disturbing of the comments!
> "Pretty sure she'll pull a Woody Allen and openly date Maddox once he turns 18."



I LMAO over that one!


----------



## White Orchid

That last shot of her in the beige ensemble is very flattering.   Camouflages her emaciated-looking frame well IMO.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

She's arranging to be photographed eating food? Now I am really confused.


----------



## imgg

Maybe I am remembering wrong, but didn't AJ  bash JA over mentioning her divorce from Brad in an interview, yet here she is spilling the beans.


----------



## mkr

Prima Ballerina said:


> She's arranging to be photographed eating food? Now I am really confused.


Probably to prove that she eats.


----------



## mkr

She talks like she's the only person who's top priority is the children.


----------



## scarlet555

She looks good, though too thin in an unhealthy way.  Maybe she is sicker than we think , just heard Selena Gomez had a kidney transplant over the summer, and no one knew about it.


----------



## vink

Singra said:


> There's a recent NYT article where she says she doesn't exercise, I think with little to no muscle tone that's what her arms look like... but I agree in her face she looks better than she's looked in a long time.
> 
> I don't know why she wouldn't want to exercise, it's the one thing I find isn't oversold... LOL there's probably a ton of people who would disagree with me on that but really why wouldn't you want  to be active at least a little bit, it doesn't have to be in a gym just be outside and do stuff... it totally makes you feel better.



Really?!?!? With 6 kids? And you don't get to run around or play? I have only one and I'm very lazy and don't like exercising that much, still, DD is very active and I still get my fair share with her. 

You don't need to exercise when you have 6 kids and really raise them all by yourself. That's more than enough. Losing the mass muscle will be much more scary the older you get. I don't think it's a good idea. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## vink

mkr said:


> Probably to prove that she eats.


----------



## vink

scarlet555 said:


> She looks good, though too thin in an unhealthy way.  Maybe she is sicker than we think , just heard Selena Gomez had a kidney transplant over the summer, and no one knew about it.



Yes. I heard something along that line. She's so young and tough.


----------



## sdkitty

vink said:


> Really?!?!? With 6 kids? And you don't get to run around or play? I have only one and I'm very lazy and don't like exercising that much, still, DD is very active and I still get my fair share with her.
> 
> You don't need to exercise when you have 6 kids and really raise them all by yourself. That's more than enough. Losing the mass muscle will be much more scary the older you get. I don't think it's a good idea. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Her kids are past the age where she's lifting them (even if she is raising them all by herself, which she isn't).  Playing with kids doesn't build muscle tone in the arms.  Unless you're doing something vigorously athletic, which I highly doubt she does.


----------



## bag-mania

Who believes she actually ate that whole pretzel?


----------



## mkr

Well she might have ate the whole pretzel.  And threw it up later.


----------



## Sasha2012

They were estranged for more than six and a half years.

But it seems Angelina Jolie is back on good terms with her father Jon Voight, as he joined her at the NYC premiere for her new film First They Killed My Father on Thursday night.

The 42-year-old Tomb Raider star was typically striking in a strapless grey grown, which displayed her sprawling back tattoo, as she posed on the carpet in the Big Apple - alongside her father, 78.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-famous-ink-backless-gown.html#ixzz4skKrP5hd


----------



## BagLovingMom

Kids are getting so big and all look great. She looks lovely in those premiere pics.


----------



## mkr

BagLovingMom said:


> Kids are getting so big and all look great. She looks lovely in those premiere pics.


She does look nice but dayum look at her collarbone and shoulder.


----------



## White Orchid

Yeah she looks nice but the protruding bones are frightening.


----------



## YSoLovely

Her implants distract from how skinny she really is...


----------



## Grace123

She doesn't look too bad, but I don't care for the dress at all. Too 'Little Home on the Prairie for my taste.


----------



## Singra

This is going to be an odd thing to say but... I'm looking at how much shorter the people on the right are (presumably they're Cambodian) compared to Jolie... she's not the tallest person in the world... and damn they're short. What are the chances that not one of them is the same height or taller than Jolie... I guess Cambodian people tend to be on the short side.


----------



## V0N1B2

Her left arm has a tattoo of the geographical coordinates of her children's birthplace(s).
Who is the seventh?


----------



## bagsforme

V0N1B2 said:


> Her left arm has a tattoo of the geographical coordinates of her children's birthplace(s).
> Who is the seventh?



Brad's.
Guess she'll laser it off now.  

Not anything against anyone who wants to dress like a boy if they want to but both of her biological girls dressing like boys.  I wonder if Viv feels like she's a boy too like Shiloh.


----------



## sdkitty

bagsforme said:


> Brad's.
> Guess she'll laser it off now.
> 
> Not anything against anyone who wants to dress like a boy if they want to but both of her biological girls dressing like boys.  I wonder if Viv feels like she's a boy too like Shiloh.


she's probably copying her sister....hopefully in her case it will pass


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> via Zimbio


Her face looks beautiful here.  Guess she has to take the kids everywhere until she finds another man.


----------



## scarlet555

Singra said:


> This is going to be an odd thing to say but... I'm looking at how much shorter the people on the right are (presumably they're Cambodian) compared to Jolie... she's not the tallest person in the world... and damn they're short. What are the chances that not one of them is the same height or taller than Jolie... I guess Cambodian people tend to be on the short side.



it is indeed an odd thing to say, it's *worse* than saying "damn they're fat", because that is how they were born and they can't change that.  And saying someone is 'fat' in this forum I thought was a 'no-no'.


----------



## mkr

Angie's getting the wonky eye


----------



## Sasha2012

Actress and Special Envoy to the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees Angelina Jolie visits The United Nations on September 14, 2017 in New York City.

















via Zimbio


----------



## BagLovingMom

mkr said:


> She does look nice but dayum look at her collarbone and shoulder.


I've always had a thin frame myself at 5'11" so I'm not joining the "she looks so sick" chorus !


----------



## pixiejenna

Dang that dresss probably weighs more than sh e dose. She's still trying to hide how thin she is.

Of course she has to drag the kids around. She has to show us what a good mommy she is. Still trying to clean her image from her failed smear brad campaign.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I will never get over how disheveled she always shows up to the UN. Her hair and makeup look pretty though.


----------



## peppermintpatty

The woman in the blue dress who is standing behind Angelina has the most priceless look on her face lol!!!!!


----------



## mkr

Her eyes seem dark and hollowed.


----------



## BagLovingMom

I miss Brad lol, he seems to be keeping a low profile still which is good


----------



## lanasyogamama

That brown skirt is [emoji46]


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> That brown skirt is [emoji46]


It's odd....she's covered up but the skirt is clinging to her thighs


----------



## Tivo

The woman in blue looks horrified. That was my inner reaction the first time I met Guiliana Rancic: "My goodness woman how are you not in a hospital?"


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> The woman in blue looks horrified. That was my inner reaction the first time I met Guiliana Rancic: "My goodness woman how are you not in a hospital?"


we'll never know what she was thinking...maybe "OMG it's Angelina Jolie" or maybe OMG I can see thru her skirt.....or as you say, "she looks like shes starving"


----------



## baglover1973

just read an article on in style's wedsite  stating she and numerous other "women in hollywood' that do not use botox or fillers...ummmmm ok! neither does nicole kidman wink wink


----------



## White Orchid

Her face is still stunning for me, but her legs and thigh area are scary.


----------



## lvstratus

Her style has never been great, she likes to play safe, she never looks bad neither amazing...
Her face is emotionless, and it seems very tight, specially her forehead that looks huge and has not even a small wrinkle...

For me it is pathetic and sad how she likes to parade her kids...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been doing the rounds promoting her new film First They Killed My Father.

And Angelina Jolie was once again dressed to impress when she arrived at the Q&A for the upcoming documentary in Los Angeles on Saturday, looking elegant as ever.

The Hollywood veteran stunned in a cream silk ensemble, making a glamorous arrival at the event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elegant-flowing-silk-dress.html#ixzz4sx8pOrnU


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been doing the rounds promoting her new film First They Killed My Father.
> 
> And Angelina Jolie was once again dressed to impress when she arrived at the Q&A for the upcoming documentary in Los Angeles on Saturday, looking elegant as ever.
> 
> The Hollywood veteran stunned in a cream silk ensemble, making a glamorous arrival at the event.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...elegant-flowing-silk-dress.html#ixzz4sx8pOrnU


dressed to impress in another caftan....makeup is flawless....either she uses a pro or she's very good makeup


----------



## Tivo

That bad press did a number on her ego. Suddenly she's humbly playing the game again.


----------



## kkfiregirl

sdkitty said:


> dressed to impress in another caftan....makeup is flawless....either she uses a pro or she's very good makeup



She probably has great skin so it's easy to do her own makeup. I'll bet she uses a pro if she's going to be photographed a lot.


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> She probably has great skin so it's easy to do her own makeup. I'll bet she uses a pro of she's going to be photographed a lot.


no denying her face is beautiful but with the skinny body I think her days as a sex goddess may be over


----------



## kkfiregirl

sdkitty said:


> no denying her face is beautiful but with the skinny body I think her days as a sex goddess may be over



Yep.


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> Yep.


now that she's used up and spit out the big movie star, she probably needs to find some high profile humanitarian to work her spell on


----------



## kkfiregirl

sdkitty said:


> now that she's used up and spit out the big movie star, she probably needs to find some high profile humanitarian to work her spell on



haha, I don't see her getting into another relationship anytime soon. Would be difficult to do while raising six kids and divorcing their father.


----------



## sdkitty

kkfiregirl said:


> haha, I don't see her getting into another relationship anytime soon. Would be difficult to do while raising six kids and divorcing their father.


may not be soon but I'll bet it will be strategic


----------



## Tivo

I doubt she'll ever do better than Brad Pitt. She effed up big time not working that one out. She will regret it.


----------



## mkr

Tivo said:


> That bad press did a number on her ego. Suddenly she's humbly playing the game again.


I thought there was something missing.  It's that I'm the sexiest woman alive look.  Now she's got an innocent victim look.  Angie is not a victim.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> no denying her face is beautiful but with the skinny body I think her days as a sex goddess may be over



Definitely. Time doesn't stand still for anyone and she's had a long run at the top, longer than most. It will hurt her pride to watch the younger, newer actresses getting the best roles. That's why she's trying so hard to make a name for herself as a director and producer. She wants to be seen as having transitioned from acting as her choice rather than that she's not getting as many calls for roles anymore.


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> Definitely. Time doesn't stand still for anyone and she's had a long run at the top, longer than most. It will hurt her pride to watch the younger, newer actresses getting the best roles. That's why she's trying so hard to make a name for herself as a director and producer. She wants to be seen as having transitioned from acting as her choice rather than that she's not getting as many calls for roles anymore.


She needs money.  6 kids and a mansion's gotta be expensive.  And I recall her stating she wouldn't need child support.  I bet she's changing her tune.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> She needs money.  6 kids and a mansion's gotta be expensive.  And I recall her stating she wouldn't need child support.  I bet she's changing her tune.


Brad has lots of money.  I'm sure he'll make sure those kids are taken care of.


----------



## bag-mania

mkr said:


> She needs money.  6 kids and a mansion's gotta be expensive.  And I recall her stating she wouldn't need child support.  I bet she's changing her tune.



She still has millions I'm sure. As celebrities go she's nowhere near as extravagant as many. It's not like she's pissing her money away on a fancy wardrobe for herself and the kids. 

Though she isn't too proud to go for the easy money. She's doing that Maleficent sequel with its huge Disney payday. That will keep her in funds for her charitable pursuits for awhile.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> She still has millions I'm sure. As celebrities go she's nowhere near as extravagant as many. It's not like she's pissing her money away on a fancy wardrobe for herself and the kids.
> 
> Though she isn't too proud to go for the easy money. She's doing that Maleficent sequel with its huge Disney payday. That will keep her in funds for her charitable pursuits for awhile.


and I think they sold that huge home/winery/chateau in France for a lot of money


----------



## peppermintpatty

I think her face was beautiful when her and Brad first got together. She had more meat on her bones and she appeared to be happy, idk maybe it was when she adopted Maddox. Anyway, between her accusing Brad of child abuse, parading her children around, losing weight, and perhaps botox and fillers I know longer see her as beautiful. She looks like she is chiseled and hard. A wax figure. Even when she smiles, her eye's don't smile and it's as if it is a performance. She was breathtakingly beautiful in the day. Now a days I think I would look at her more out of curiosity than beauty. Because to me she looks like a perfectly chiseled, cold, and hard robot. Too perfect to the point she may be perfect, but she no longer radiates beauty.


----------



## Ceeyahd

baglover1973 said:


> just read an article on in style's wedsite  stating she and numerous other "women in hollywood' that do not use botox or fillers...ummmmm ok! neither does nicole kidman wink wink



Nicole Kidman looks to be the poster woman for Botox and fillers. For her to deny using any such procedures is laughable. I didn't know she denied it, it's so obvious.


----------



## mkr

She's an actor. They pretend to be someone else for a living. Her role here is a person with a heart.


----------



## Flatsy

While Brad and Angelina both make a lot of money, I wouldn't underestimate how much they spend.  Who would have really known how many tens of millions of dollars Johnny Depp wastes on **** if his financial managers hadn't drawn back the curtain?

When Brad was recently sued about the chateau, the articles said that he paid 25 million euros ($29 million) on the *light design* at the chateau.  I don't trust that figure exactly, but there's no question he spent millions on a project with absolutely no value.

Brad and Angelina both fly around the world constantly, and do so exclusively on private jets.  That's millions of dollars accumulating over years.  Angelina's recent house purchase was $25 million.  She likely is paying a huge mortgage, definitely is paying big property taxes, and needs to pay a staff to maintain a large property.  She only makes a "big payday" movie every few years.  It's definitely not an unlimited money supply she's got.


----------



## Tivo

peppermintpatty said:


> I think her face was beautiful when her and Brad first got together. She had more meat on her bones and she appeared to be happy, idk maybe it was when she adopted Maddox. Anyway, between her accusing Brad of child abuse, parading her children around, losing weight, and perhaps botox and fillers I know longer see her as beautiful. She looks like she is chiseled and hard. A wax figure. Even when she smiles, her eye's don't smile and it's as if it is a performance. She was breathtakingly beautiful in the day. Now a days I think I would look at her more out of curiosity than beauty. Because to me she looks like a perfectly chiseled, cold, and hard robot. Too perfect to the point she may be perfect, but she no longer radiates beauty.


This is exactly how I feel. Well said. Angelina in her prime had the most beautiful face I have ever seen. But that was partly due to youth, body fat and likely less stress in her life at the time.
She's not beautiful to me any more.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Do you think she ever laughs?


----------



## mkr

lanasyogamama said:


> Do you think she ever laughs?


There's a picture of her and Brad laughing back in 1997.


----------



## applecidered

I hate to play devil's advocate, but I think her battle with having to get a double mastectomy and removing her ovaries wouldn't be easy on anyone. True her beauty has faded but going through invasive surgery for the sake of living to raise her kids would do that to anyone.


----------



## Prima Ballerina

^ I would agree with you totally if her beauty faded after she had her surgeries but it happened years before that. Imo her eating disorder is the main reason she looks the way she does.


----------



## Singra

She still has very beautiful eyes and as people go she's still beautiful but she's lost that fire or sparkle or whatever it is she used to have.




Flatsy said:


> While Brad and Angelina both make a lot of money, I wouldn't underestimate how much they spend.  Who would have really known how many tens of millions of dollars Johnny Depp wastes on **** if his financial managers hadn't drawn back the curtain?
> 
> When Brad was recently sued about the chateau, the articles said that he paid 25 million euros ($29 million) on the *light design* at the chateau.  I don't trust that figure exactly, but there's no question he spent millions on a project with absolutely no value.
> 
> Brad and Angelina both fly around the world constantly, and do so exclusively on private jets.  That's millions of dollars accumulating over years.  Angelina's recent house purchase was $25 million.  She likely is paying a huge mortgage, definitely is paying big property taxes, and needs to pay a staff to maintain a large property.  *She only makes a "big payday" movie every few years.  It's definitely not an unlimited money supply she's got.*


For sure.

I was shocked by JD's spending and he's up there in terms of movie star earning power... makes you think, money doesn't buy happiness or common sense.


----------



## imgg

Tivo said:


> This is exactly how I feel. Well said. Angelina in her prime had the most beautiful face I have ever seen. But that was partly due to youth, body fat and likely less stress in her life at the time.
> She's not beautiful to me any more.


I always thought her face was beautiful, but even in her prime I never felt she radiated beauty from within.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> I was shocked by JD's spending and he's up there in terms of movie star earning power... makes you think,* money doesn't buy happiness or common sense*.



I'm not sure JD has the capacity for either. Of all the current superstars (and his star is on the wane) he seems the most self-loathing, self-destructive and, let's just say, mentally-fragile. If he survives another 10 years I'll be surprised.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

mkr said:


> There's a picture of her and Brad laughing back in 1997.



They weren't even together in 1997. Brad was not even married to Jen then.


----------



## myown

^now I want to see that photo!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Babydoll Chanel said:


> They weren't even together in 1997. Brad was not even married to Jen then.



I think she was making a joke that AJ doesn't laugh very often.


----------



## RayKay

applecidered said:


> I hate to play devil's advocate, but I think her battle with having to get a double mastectomy and removing her ovaries wouldn't be easy on anyone. True her beauty has faded but going through invasive surgery for the sake of living to raise her kids would do that to anyone.



She appeared eating/body disordered long before those surgeries. I recall speculation long before that as to whether she was anorexic or not, and so on.

Also, please don't make those sorts of generalities as to what "anyone" would feel or experience, even though I know you meant well as a "devil's advocate". You can't assume to know what Angie feels about her surgeries, or does not, or whether they play a part in her current state, or not. I won't say that having those preventative surgeries is not hard on many, nor will I pretend to speak for all who have done so, but I have had a preventative double mastectomy, and my tubes only removed (not ovaries at this point due to my particular risk/no incidence of ovarian cancer in my family and some research indicating many ovarian cancers start in tubes) and it was actually empowering, rather than "destructive" to me, to know I had taken steps that would reduce me having the same deadly fate as my mother, her mother, and her mother, and so on. I feel fortunate to have had choices they did not. It was not a "battle" to get those surgeries (it was an informed choice), and I don't feel my beauty has "faded" because of having them, either.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Pitt has a very successful production company. She always seemed like a minimalist considering.


----------



## sdkitty

RayKay said:


> She appeared eating/body disordered long before those surgeries. I recall speculation long before that as to whether she was anorexic or not, and so on.
> 
> Also, please don't make those sorts of generalities as to what "anyone" would feel or experience, even though I know you meant well as a "devil's advocate". You can't assume to know what Angie feels about her surgeries, or does not, or whether they play a part in her current state, or not. I won't say that having those preventative surgeries is not hard on many, nor will I pretend to speak for all who have done so, but I have had a preventative double mastectomy, and my tubes only removed (not ovaries at this point due to my particular risk/no incidence of ovarian cancer in my family and some research indicating many ovarian cancers start in tubes) and it was actually empowering, rather than "destructive" to me, to know I had taken steps that would reduce me having the same deadly fate as my mother, her mother, and her mother, and so on. I feel fortunate to have had choices they did not. It was not a "battle" to get those surgeries (it was an informed choice), and I don't feel my beauty has "faded" because of having them, either.


Good for you for having those surgeries and possibly saving your life by doing so.  I don't know if that had any impact on your beauty but it's major surgery so I'm sure it would have been traumatic physically at the time.

As far as Angelina, I still think she has a beautiful face.  She's in her forties now so in addition to her being extremely thin, we all lose some fat in our faces as we age.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  Like most women, I think Angelina looked beautiful when she became a mom for the first time. Then it did radiate from within. I take that back about being beautiful with Brad. Not to say she wasn't in love with him. I don't think she gave a sh*t about Jen and I think she loved the attention. Also not too say she didn't love being a mom after her first child, but as a mother of twins myself- that just took a little bit of wind out of my sails. I think it did for Angelina too.


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  Like most women, I think Angelina looked beautiful when she became a mom for the first time. Then it did radiate from within. I take that back about being beautiful with Brad. Not to say she wasn't in love with him. I don't think she gave a sh*t about Jen and I think she loved the attention. Also not too say she didn't love being a mom after her first child, but as a mother of twins myself- that just took a little bit of wind out of my sails. I think it did for Angelina too.


we don't know what their relationship was about but this is what I think.  I think Brad was blown away by her sexy persona combined with the adoption/humanitarian work.  I think she was  aspirational for him.  For her, I don't know if she was in love or if she liked the idea of being half of a super couple.  
Seems like Brad was really a better match with Jen - two pretty normal people.  I remember seeing the poster for the movie Mr & Mrs Smith and how stunning Brad and Angie looked together.  I think maybe it was like a proverbial lightening bolt for him.


----------



## imgg

peppermintpatty said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  Like most women, I think Angelina looked beautiful when she became a mom for the first time. Then it did radiate from within. I take that back about being beautiful with Brad. Not to say she wasn't in love with him.* I don't think she gave a sh*t about Jen and I think she loved the attention.* Also not too say she didn't love being a mom after her first child, but as a mother of twins myself- that just took a little bit of wind out of my sails. I think it did for Angelina too.


----------



## vink

sdkitty said:


> we don't know what their relationship was about but this is what I think.  I think Brad was blown away by her sexy persona combined with the adoption/humanitarian work.  I think she was  aspirational for him.  For her, I don't know if she was in love or if she liked the idea of being half of a super couple.
> Seems like Brad was really a better match with Jen - two pretty normal people.  I remember seeing the poster for the movie Mr & Mrs Smith and how stunning Brad and Angie looked together.  I think maybe it was like a proverbial lightening bolt for him.



I think she likes the idea of having the "sexist man alive" (not my personal opinion, but that's how the media titled Brad back then. He's not my type.) with her. Plus, the fact that he's leaving another pretty "ultimate girl next door" (also what the media said about Jen back then) for her. I think she likes the idea of winning, getting attention, and having all the things in the world. 

And Brad? I think he's a meat head for leaving his wife. I despise infidelity. That's why. Of course, AJ is totally stunning and she has this "predator/dangerous/panther-like" vibe with the fact that she's so kind and dedicated with all the adoption and humanitarian works. What an enticing combination. Not really a surprise that he'll feel bewitched by the total package. Still, what he did is a total douche. And what she/they did together is completely classless.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> we don't know what their relationship was about but this is what I think.  I think Brad was blown away by her sexy persona combined with the adoption/humanitarian work.  I think she was  aspirational for him.  For her, I don't know if she was in love or if she liked the idea of being half of a super couple.
> *Seems like Brad was really a better match with Jen - two pretty normal people.  *I remember seeing the poster for the movie Mr & Mrs Smith and how stunning Brad and Angie looked together.  I think maybe it was like a proverbial lightening bolt for him.


I'm beginning to think Pitt is one of those people for whom there is no good match... perhaps Pitt and Jen were really good at taking golden couple pictures but I recall tons of stories about how he wasn't happy... and really when you consider Aniston and who she seems to be I think it's better that they're split. 

I think there's an edge to Pitt that probably fit well with Jolie for a time but ultimately there may be something eternally restless about him. There was an interview his brother did where he said one of the characters that came closest to Pitt's actual personality was the one from the River runs through it... if that's true Pitt's probably a handful to deal with.


----------



## Singra

peppermintpatty said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder  Like most women, I think Angelina looked beautiful when she became a mom for the first time. Then it did radiate from within. I take that back about being beautiful with Brad. Not to say she wasn't in love with him. I don't think she gave a sh*t about Jen and I think she loved the attention. *Also not too say she didn't love being a mom after her first child, but as a mother of twins myself- that just took a little bit of wind out of my sails. I think it did for Angelina too.*


Add to that their hectic lifestyle with all those overly ambitious life goals of saving the world and what not.

There remains one truth... no matter what people say you can't do everything and have everything at the same time.


----------



## imgg

Singra said:


> I'm beginning to think Pitt is one of those people for whom there is no good match... perhaps Pitt and Jen were really good at taking golden couple pictures but I recall tons of stories about how he wasn't happy... and really when you consider Aniston and who she seems to be I think it's better that they're split.
> 
> I think there's an edge to Pitt that probably fit well with Jolie for a time but ultimately there may be something eternally restless about him. There was an interview his brother did where he said one of the characters that came closest to Pitt's actual personality was the one from the River runs through it... if that's true Pitt's probably a handful to deal with.


Pitt is probably one of those types who has this black hole in him and nothing will ever make him happy.  I dated someone like this years ago and never again.  A lot of people with this type of personality are drawn to Hollywood because nothing makes them happy and they think the next big thing will, but it never does.


----------



## prettyprincess

Tivo said:


> I doubt she'll ever do better than Brad Pitt. She effed up big time not working that one out. She will regret it.



I may be in the minority, but I don't think he's anything to call home about. He seems like the type of man that'll go where ever the wind blows him. It's as though he adopts the persona of whatever woman he's with at the time.


----------



## mkr

Brad is A list rich nice handsome and has star power. She chose him because she was movin' on up like George and Weezy.


----------



## Tivo

Angie needs to start eating again. 
She was mesmerizing back in the day.
She's young enough that she should still be.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Man, I loved old school Angie.

I still vividly remember the first time I saw her, Joan was interviewing her on the red carpet for Girl, Interrupted, and she was wearing a silver dress and Joan said that everyone was saying she had a perfect body.  She was less polished then and laughed and said "Oh, I don't know about that".


----------



## Swanky

The only thing that bothers me about him is he seems enabled.  Seems slightly entitled and a little dumb lol
He seems nice enough, but like Jen said, missing a sensitivity chip {or something like that}
I can see he may be too chill for someone calculated like AJ to be able to deal with for the rest of her life.


----------



## Singra

^ So agree with the enabled, entitled and dumb descriptors... but yeah he seems nice enough... for what that's worth in HWood.

I might even add emotionally immature to the list... I dunno you read these interviews where celebs describe their idea of what they want their lives to be and tbh Pitt's description of what he and Jolie were aiming for in their life goals early on and it seemed so overly ambitious it was laughable. Maybe it looks good in print but when you think through the details of what that life might actually entail it just seems narcissistic and draining.

And just going on how Jolie described their working experience on that awful movie they did after they got married it seemed like Pitt was still committed to that early idea of what the relationship promised while she seemed a little more circumspect.


----------



## Singra

Tivo said:


> Angie needs to start eating again.
> She was mesmerizing back in the day.
> She's young enough that she should still be.


Love her or hate her she was mesmerizing.

A bit of meat on the bone would definitely not be a bad thing but I'm not sure it's entirely weight related, I think there was an emotional electricity and turbulence to her that made her so compelling and that has also diminished.


----------



## mkr

Singra said:


> Love her or hate her she was mesmerizing.
> 
> A bit of meat on the bone would definitely not be a bad thing but I'm not sure it's entirely weight related, I think there was an emotional electricity and turbulence to her that made her so compelling and that has also diminished.


I'm sure 6 kids would stress her out, especially since she said that Brad was the one who raised the kids.

Emotional turbulence is a good description of her mystique.  It may be diminished now because she knows she screwed up with hating on Brad so she's humble right now.  Or acting like it.  She will get her mojo back.


----------



## bag-mania

*Don’t ask Angelina Jolie about Brad Pitt*

When ABC’s Juju Chang delicately raised the subject of Angelina Jolie’s divorce during an interview for “Nightline” last week, the actress/director lost her temper and refused to answer. But that footage never aired.

“It’s true she got testy,” one source said.

Jolie only wanted to promote “First They Killed My Father,” the movie she directed about the genocide in Cambodia.

“It’s hard to believe she didn’t know that question was coming,” a network veteran said. “Chang was just doing her job.”

When Chang asked Jolie, 42, about her much-publicized health issues — hypertension and Bell’s palsy — Jolie was clearly annoyed.

“I’m fine right now. I’m fine right now,” Jolie said. “My children are healthy. I’m healthy.”

Jolie had her six children — led by her oldest, Maddox, 16, who was adopted from Cambodia — on the red carpet for the movie’s premiere, along with the child actors who appeared in her passion project.

A member of Team Brad scoffed, “She uses her kids as props.”

Jolie’s reps could not be reached for comment.

http://pagesix.com/2017/09/20/dont-ask-angelina-jolie-about-brad-pitt/


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Team Brad? Then refers to them as "her kids"?

Ok Team Brad.


----------



## mkr

She does use her kids as props and it's not cool.


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Team Brad? Then refers to them as "her kids"?
> 
> Ok Team Brad.


I don't see an issue with that.  You can call them her kids or their kids.  Or his kids.  Interesting that his team supposedly said that - same thing that everyone her is saying.  I don't know what kind of mother she is but I hope those kids get time with Brad and his family.


----------



## bag-mania

And then there is this one from InTouch Weekly. How true it is is anyone's guess, but it sure sounds plausible to me.

*Angelina Jolie "Overwhelmed" After Kids Run Wild in House Without Brad Pitt (EXCLUSIVE)*
Things post-divorce are panning out to be trickier than Angelina Jolie may have thought. In the wake of her devastating split from her husband of three years, Brad Pitt, Angelina's house — which she shares with her six children — has become chaotic, In Touch has exclusively learned. With organization and upkeep never being Angelina's strong suit, things are more out of sorts in the Jolie-Pitt home than ever.

Angelina recently bought a massive estate in Los Angele's Los Feliz neighborhood. When she, Maddox, 16, Pax, 13, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 11, and nine-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne moved into the California mansion, mama Jolie promised the kids "they could all decorate their rooms," a family insider reveals to In Touch. Recently, Angelina admitted that, "[Decorating] was always Brad's thing."

The result of Angelina's lack of interest in decorating and lax attitude is trashed rooms and no rules. "[It's] a cross between a trashed frat house and a DayGlo-covered rave club," the source reveals.

"It's a house of horrors," the source continues. Despite the mansion boasting six bedrooms, 10 bathrooms, and questionable decor, it's the kids' reign over the place that's really adding fuel to the fire. It's a move that's characteristic of Angelina's carefree parenting style but one that also seems to be backfiring. But the chaos isn't just happening behind closed doors. Earlier this summer, Shiloh and Vivienne Jolie-Pitt were spotted walking barefoot through a Target parking lot looking very unkept.

Another source, close to Brad, insists that Angelina is feeling "overwhelmed" in LA, despite Brad only living a few blocks away. "Angelina has lost control. It's shocking what goes on in this house," the family source continues.

With so much going on post-divorce, an insider close to Angelina reveals the Oscar winner is having a difficult time finding her happiness. "Overall, it's a desperately lonely, difficult existence for Angelina right now," the source tells In Touch.

The family insider reveals that the kids' decor weapon of choice is a handful of crayons. "They express themselves by scribbling and coloring on the walls," the source explains. This destruction-slash-artistry is nothing new. After all, Angelina famously allowed her children to decorate her 2014 wedding gown and their $60 million estate in France was reportedly wrecked with the damage done when children wield crayons. The Brad source says, "Crews came in to repair the damage. So the next time they came back, it would be in pristine condition."

This time around, however, Angelina doesn't have the luxury of a clean-up crew. "Food and water fights and soccer games inside the house remain the norm," the family insider reveals. The single mom of six is certainly in over her head, according to family sources. "Angelina has no clue what she is doing. There are absolutely no rules," the source alleges.

And with "no rules," comes no bedtimes. In the Jolie household, bedtimes simply don't exist. "It's not uncommon for all of the kids to be up past midnight during the week, eating sugary snacks and soda," the Brad source says. "They go to bed very, very late and end up sleeping in very late the next day."

But bedtimes aren't the only way the children let loose. "The kids delight in letting loose their collection of animals — a number of dogs, cats, hamsters, snakes," the family insider continues. And no visitor is safe — not even one employed by mom! "The kids have been openly defiant and unmanageable when it comes to tutors and nannies," the Brad source concurs. "The nannies have no control when it comes to the kids. They pretty much run them. It's a case of lunatics taking over the asylum."

So in the wake of splitting up from her longtime partner, how is Angelina handling the changes of becoming a single mom? Close sources say, not well. "Although she's maternal, as much as she wants to be, Angie's not good at being a homemaker," the Angelina insider says. "She can barely get breakfast on the table."

"Juggling basic caregiving and daily schedules that include playdates, doctor's appointments, and organizing meal times for her brood is all too much to her," the source continues. It's a weakness even Angie herself has admitted to.

"Sometimes maybe it appears I am pulling it all together," Angelina said in a recent interview, "but really I am just trying to get through my days... I'm not as strong inside as I have been int he past. I don't enjoy being single. It's not something I wanted."

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce-kids-142164


----------



## Singra

It's kind of bullish*t that Jolie gets testy in an interview when she's been parading her/his/their kids around for the entire press tour... but whatevs.  



sdkitty said:


> I don't see an issue with that.  You can call them her kids or their kids.  Or his kids.  Interesting that his team supposedly said that - same thing that everyone her is saying.  *I don't know what kind of mother she is but I hope those kids get time with Brad and his family.*


With all the high priced lawyers I'd imagine they have something worked out, all the kids on the press tour looked like fairly normal albeit messy kids. I know that you can't judge on short press appearances but the fact that they were there and messing about makes it seem like there's not too much animosity going on. 

What's team Brad doing answering questions from Page Six anyway? I imagine there's a-holes on both sides but way to keep it classy Team Brad.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her kids are pretty much too old for the scribbling on the walls with crayon type of stuff. Also, she can easily afford lots of people to keep the house clean. I doubt she runs a strict household, but I'm not sure it's really a house of horrors.


----------



## mkr

Does Team Brad mean Brad's lawyers?  Or people on Brad's side who work for this publication?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> And then there is this one from InTouch Weekly. How true it is is anyone's guess, but it sure sounds plausible to me.
> 
> *Angelina Jolie "Overwhelmed" After Kids Run Wild in House Without Brad Pitt (EXCLUSIVE)*
> Things post-divorce are panning out to be trickier than Angelina Jolie may have thought. In the wake of her devastating split from her husband of three years, Brad Pitt, Angelina's house — which she shares with her six children — has become chaotic, In Touch has exclusively learned. With organization and upkeep never being Angelina's strong suit, things are more out of sorts in the Jolie-Pitt home than ever.
> 
> Angelina recently bought a massive estate in Los Angele's Los Feliz neighborhood. When she, Maddox, 16, Pax, 13, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 11, and nine-year-old twins Knox and Vivienne moved into the California mansion, mama Jolie promised the kids "they could all decorate their rooms," a family insider reveals to In Touch. Recently, Angelina admitted that, "[Decorating] was always Brad's thing."
> 
> The result of Angelina's lack of interest in decorating and lax attitude is trashed rooms and no rules. "[It's] a cross between a trashed frat house and a DayGlo-covered rave club," the source reveals.
> 
> "It's a house of horrors," the source continues. Despite the mansion boasting six bedrooms, 10 bathrooms, and questionable decor, it's the kids' reign over the place that's really adding fuel to the fire. It's a move that's characteristic of Angelina's carefree parenting style but one that also seems to be backfiring. But the chaos isn't just happening behind closed doors. Earlier this summer, Shiloh and Vivienne Jolie-Pitt were spotted walking barefoot through a Target parking lot looking very unkept.
> 
> Another source, close to Brad, insists that Angelina is feeling "overwhelmed" in LA, despite Brad only living a few blocks away. "Angelina has lost control. It's shocking what goes on in this house," the family source continues.
> 
> With so much going on post-divorce, an insider close to Angelina reveals the Oscar winner is having a difficult time finding her happiness. "Overall, it's a desperately lonely, difficult existence for Angelina right now," the source tells In Touch.
> 
> The family insider reveals that the kids' decor weapon of choice is a handful of crayons. "They express themselves by scribbling and coloring on the walls," the source explains. This destruction-slash-artistry is nothing new. After all, Angelina famously allowed her children to decorate her 2014 wedding gown and their $60 million estate in France was reportedly wrecked with the damage done when children wield crayons. The Brad source says, "Crews came in to repair the damage. So the next time they came back, it would be in pristine condition."
> 
> This time around, however, Angelina doesn't have the luxury of a clean-up crew. "Food and water fights and soccer games inside the house remain the norm," the family insider reveals. The single mom of six is certainly in over her head, according to family sources. "Angelina has no clue what she is doing. There are absolutely no rules," the source alleges.
> 
> And with "no rules," comes no bedtimes. In the Jolie household, bedtimes simply don't exist. "It's not uncommon for all of the kids to be up past midnight during the week, eating sugary snacks and soda," the Brad source says. "They go to bed very, very late and end up sleeping in very late the next day."
> 
> But bedtimes aren't the only way the children let loose. "The kids delight in letting loose their collection of animals — a number of dogs, cats, hamsters, snakes," the family insider continues. And no visitor is safe — not even one employed by mom! "The kids have been openly defiant and unmanageable when it comes to tutors and nannies," the Brad source concurs. "The nannies have no control when it comes to the kids. They pretty much run them. It's a case of lunatics taking over the asylum."
> 
> So in the wake of splitting up from her longtime partner, how is Angelina handling the changes of becoming a single mom? Close sources say, not well. "Although she's maternal, as much as she wants to be, Angie's not good at being a homemaker," the Angelina insider says. "She can barely get breakfast on the table."
> 
> "Juggling basic caregiving and daily schedules that include playdates, doctor's appointments, and organizing meal times for her brood is all too much to her," the source continues. It's a weakness even Angie herself has admitted to.
> 
> "Sometimes maybe it appears I am pulling it all together," Angelina said in a recent interview, "but really I am just trying to get through my days... I'm not as strong inside as I have been int he past. I don't enjoy being single. It's not something I wanted."
> 
> http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-divorce-kids-142164


this seems really exaggerated to me.  I'm sure she has help - live-in help.  She doesn't need to get the kids breakfast unless she chooses to.  And I wish she's stop saying she didn't want to be single after they way she kicked him out.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> this seems really exaggerated to me.  I'm sure she has help - live-in help.  She doesn't need to get the kids breakfast unless she chooses to.  And I wish she's stop saying she didn't want to be single after they way she kicked him out.



Oh the story is definitely skewed to a pro-Brad angle. I don't have any trouble believing the kids are running the show though. That part rings true. Wasn't the catalyst for the breakup supposedly an argument between Maddox and Brad? Angie didn't like Brad disciplining the kids. They don't go to school and they don't get much, if any, structure from her. I'm sure there are employees hired to tutor and clean up the house, but I bet they aren't allowed to tell the kids what to do.


----------



## mkr

What ever happened to her wanting to be a "professor" and spend her time doing humanitarian work abroad?  Did she get kicked to the curb after they saw her dark side?


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> What ever happened to her wanting to be a "professor" and spend her time doing humanitarian work abroad?  Did she get kicked to the curb after they saw her dark side?


she was appointed as a visiting professor at the london school of economics....not a full time job I guess


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Oh the story is definitely skewed to a pro-Brad angle. I don't have any trouble believing the kids are running the show though. That part rings true. Wasn't the catalyst for the breakup supposedly an argument between Maddox and Brad? Angie didn't like Brad disciplining the kids. They don't go to school and they don't get much, if any, structure from her. I'm sure there are employees hired to tutor and clean up the house, but I bet they aren't allowed to tell the kids what to do.


I hope you're wrong about the nannies not being able to tell the kids what to do.  That would make me think she's raising entitled brats.  Not compatible with her humanitarian side.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I hope you're wrong about the nannies not being able to tell the kids what to do.  That would make me think she's raising entitled brats.  Not compatible with her humanitarian side.



As I recall she was raised in an unconventional way. It isn't surprising that she would do the same with her kids. Speaking of her childhood, what happened to her brother James? He's the one she was supposedly going to lean on after the divorce and he would be her "manny". Haven't heard a peep about him since then.


----------



## Singra

lanasyogamama said:


> Her kids are pretty much too old for the scribbling on the walls with crayon type of stuff. Also, she can easily afford lots of people to keep the house clean. I doubt she runs a strict household, but I'm not sure it's really a house of horrors.


Yeah I agree.

I feel like the narrative of Jolie the struggling, overwhelmed homemaker is probably more profitable than the story where the child just run wild. Who doesn't want to read about the refugee saving, child adopting, globe trotting, earth mother, ice queen, sex goddess, humanitarian struggle at something that the person on the street has to deal with. Nothing sells like schadenfreude.

I doubt she struggles as much as they claim but I can totally see those kids being feral.




mkr said:


> What ever happened to her wanting to be a "professor" and spend her time doing humanitarian work abroad?  Did she get kicked to the curb after they saw her dark side?


There were probably a bunch of plans that had to be shelved... I suspect there's a lot of unexpected bills to pay... how much does a "professorship" pay exactly? and who knows what the lawyers agreement involves. 

Some of the stuff she's doing now feels like she's doing because she has to not because she's choosing to do it... I mean there's always a choice but it feels like she's treading water a bit.


----------



## Grace123

http://dlisted.com/2017/09/21/angelina-jolie-got-pissed-over-personal-questions-during-an-interview/
As usual, the comments are hilarious!


----------



## Lounorada

Grace123 said:


> http://dlisted.com/2017/09/21/angelina-jolie-got-pissed-over-personal-questions-during-an-interview/
> As usual, the comments are hilarious!


 @ the comments.
_D Listed_ and _Tom & Lorenzo_ have the most hilarious comments sections.


----------



## Tivo

Lounorada said:


> @ the comments.
> _D Listed_ and _Tom & Lorenzo_ have the most hilarious comments sections.


Totally. I love me some TLo!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I think she actually did give a few lectures on women and sexual violence in conflicts, it was by no means a professorship but she was just giving lectures as a guest speaker. But this thread paints Angelina as the antichrist, so no surprise there.


----------



## sdkitty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think she actually did give a few lectures on women and sexual violence in conflicts, it was by no means a professorship but she was just giving lectures as a guest speaker. But this thread paints Angelina as the antichrist, so no surprise there.


from Vanity Fair:
*PROFESSOR JOLIE*
*Angelina Jolie Was Nervous about Her First Lecture as a Professor*
The actress and filmmaker is a visiting lecturer at London School of Economics.
by 

HILARY WEAVER
MARCH 14, 2017 2:44 PM
View image on Twitter






 Follow


Lina - سيرين @Lina_Serene


When Angelina Jolie is the guest lecturer at LSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







4:11 AM - Mar 14, 2017


 77 Replies


 7575 Retweets


 155155 likes
Twitter Ads info and privacy


Tuesday was Angelina Jolie’s first day of school. The actress, who is a visiting lecturer at the London School of Economics, gave her first lecture at the Center for Women, Peace, and Security, the university confirmed in an e-mailed statement to _Vanity Fair._

On Tuesday, the _Evening Standard_ reported that Jolie said she felt a bit jittery before her first lecture.

“I’m a little nervous, feeling butterflies,” she told the newspaper. “I hope I do well. This is very important to me.”

This lecture was only a preview of what will be Jolie’s continued work at L.S.E. In September, she will begin teaching a master's course at the university, where today she gave a lecture focused on women’s rights “in the context of refugee camps,” according to the school's e-mailed statement. She also spoke about how “displacement and statelessness” make female populations susceptible to sexual violence and other crimes.

In May 2016, L.S.E. announced, via its Web site, that Jolie would be one of four new “visiting professors in practice.” Jolie, who was appointed special envoy to the United Nations High Commission for Refugees in 2012, has long advocated for the rights of refugees and women.

“I am very encouraged by the creation of this master’s program,” Jolie said at the time. “I hope other academic institutions will follow this example, as it is vital that we broaden the discussion on how to advance women’s rights and end impunity for crimes that disproportionately affect women, such as sexual violence in conflict.”

Via the e-mail statement, Professor Christine Chinkin, director of the Center for Women, Peace and Security, said she was pleased with Jolie’s placement, following her lecture.

“I am delighted that L.S.E. postgraduate students have had the unique opportunity to learn directly from the valuable insights, perspectives and experiences that Angelina Jolie, U.N. special envoy and visiting professor in practice, brought to the class.”

GET VANITY FAIR’S ROYAL WATCH
A weekly overview of the chatter from Kensington Palace and beyond.
E-MAIL ADDRESS
FULL SCREEN
131
See Angelina Jolie’s Transformation from Young Starlet to Global Humanitarian




*At the CableACE Awards. (1997)*
*Photo: From Getty Images.



*
*



*


*



*
*



























*


*



*
*





5 Things to Know About Sebastian Gorka, *****’s Jihad WhispererVanity Fair

In Honor of FX’s Feud, Joan Crawford’s Most Outrageous Quotes About How to Live Glamorously Like HerVanity Fair

Angelina Jolie, Kanye West, and More Celebrities Who’ve Doubled as ProVanity Fair

John Waters Has a Very John Waters Theory About Mike PenceVanity Fair

Taylor Swift’s Dad Was the Only One Who Kept Her Fourth of July Tradition AliveVanity Fair

Robert F. Kennedy Jr. on the Environment, Election, and a “Dangerous” Donald TrumpVanity Fair

RELATEDHIDE
https://www.vanityfair.com/style/2017/02/angelina-jolie-kids-bugs-in-the-limelight*


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought the best she ever looked was the 2004 Oscars.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> @ the comments.
> _D Listed_ and _Tom & Lorenzo_ have the most hilarious comments sections.


T Lo banned me for putting one comment about saying Kate Middleton looked very thin in something.  *shrugs*


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> T Lo banned me for putting one comment about saying Kate Middleton looked very thin in something.  *shrugs*


OMG, that's crazy. I've seen people say worse things than that on their site! They say worse themselves at times.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Lounorada said:


> OMG, that's crazy. I've seen people say worse things than that on their site! They say worse themselves at times.



Thank you! I was pretty annoyed about it.


----------



## Lounorada

lanasyogamama said:


> Thank you! I was pretty annoyed about it.


I'd be annoyed too


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of the best known for her efforts in front of the camera.

But despite years in the business, Angelina Jolie still enjoys a simple night to the movies.

The 42-year-old actress was spotted trying to keep relatively a low profile while heading to the cinema for a Q&A for her film First They Killed My Father in Los Angeles on Friday night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-tries-low-profile-movies.html#ixzz4tXxUixAJ


----------



## Lounorada

Every time this threads bumps I pop in looking for new pics of Brad and his fine looking self  Where is he?


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie expertly balances her life as a mom, filmmaker and humanitarian.

And the mother-of-six looked effortlessly elegant donning a white blouse teamed, dark A-line skirt and nude pumps Sunday in LA.

Ever the crowd pleaser, the actress/activist took time to sign autographs and chat with fans after an already lengthy Q&A about her directorial project First They Killed My Father at the Academy Of Motion Arts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-radiant-black-white-chat.html#ixzz4tXzGFOJE


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her ankles look like little bird legs!


----------



## peppermintpatty

Second to the last picture. She is definitely aging.


----------



## vink

peppermintpatty said:


> Second to the last picture. She is definitely aging.



It’s either aging or filler gone wrong/not settle in yet.


----------



## Singra

I'm often surprised when I start to see a movie star aging, it's a little disconcerting.... it shouldn't be but it is.



I read a few reviews for her movie from some critics I respect and the reviews are quite good, I was quite surprised because these were critics who haven't been kind to her earlier work. I've been very critical of her earlier films but if this one is good I think that's great.

I'm all for a director (no matter who they are) who keeps on at something and improves with each film.


----------



## gazoo

She looks so much better with some volume in her hair.


----------



## Grande Latte

I wanna watch her new film.


----------



## kemilia

vink said:


> It’s either aging or filler gone wrong/not settle in yet.


Her lips aren't their regular size/shape either. Either it's the fillers not working or she needs to put on some weight asap.


----------



## mkr

kemilia said:


> Her lips aren't their regular size/shape either. Either it's the fillers not working or she needs to put on some weight asap.


I was just going to say her lips are down right average.


----------



## kittenslingerie

You know I actually never noticed until these pictures how large her forehead is. Its almost alien like.


----------



## schadenfreude

vink said:


> It’s either aging or filler gone wrong/not settle in yet.



It's the first time her face has ever looked "done" to me, which is actually impressive seeing that she's a walking corpse - whoever does her work is good.


----------



## vink

schadenfreude said:


> It's the first time her face has ever looked "done" to me, which is actually impressive seeing that she's a walking corpse - whoever does her work is good.



I’d like to think that she’s a natural beauty. This is the first time this idea comes to me, too.


----------



## Grande Latte

Well.....she's officially entered menopause so you can expect her to age rapidly, more than her contemporaries. Plus she's really thin. But she's still a stunner though. I like red lipstick on her.

More importantly, I wonder who she'll date next.


----------



## lanasyogamama

kittenslingerie said:


> You know I actually never noticed until these pictures how large her forehead is. Its almost alien like.



It seems like a lot of women who stay at a very low weight for many years have that forehead issue. Look at Guiliana Rancic.


----------



## bag-mania

She's 42, it's to be expected that she's going to look older, particularly in pap shots that aren't staged with perfect lighting and multiple camera angles.


----------



## redney

Grande Latte said:


> Well.....she's officially entered menopause so you can expect her to age rapidly, more than her contemporaries. Plus she's really thin. But she's still a stunner though. I like red lipstick on her.
> 
> More importantly, I wonder who she'll date next.


What? Age 40 doesn't mean you're in menopause, lol. Or age 42. Ask any woman who is 40. It can start in your 40s, sure, but even into your early 50s.


----------



## bag-mania

redney said:


> What? Age 40 doesn't mean you're in menopause, lol. Or age 42. Ask any woman who is 40. It can start in your 40s, sure, but even into your early 50s.



I think she meant because AJ had her ovaries removed in that preventative surgery. That would have put her immediately into menopause a few years back.


----------



## redney

bag-mania said:


> I think she meant because AJ had her ovaries removed in that preventative surgery. That would have put her immediately into menopause a few years back.


I forgot about that.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I didn't say she looked bad, I said older. I have never seen her face be anything but perfect. Older to me doesn't =bad.


----------



## gazoo

We are all looking older. Lol 

Angelina isn't getting away with not aging. To me she looks like a typical, very thin, 42 year old.


----------



## Singra

^ Actually she looks pretty good, I've seen people who at 42 look much older, it's in Hwood terms that she looks "older". 

There's a weird comfort to not seeing a movie star age... comfort is probably not the right word to use... but it helps you ignore the passage of time when external markers like movie stars don't change. There's something fixed in time and constant about the visual image that distorts your reality.


----------



## Sasha2012

The grocery store tabloids are usually filled with speculation about everything from her weight to her love life.

But while Angelina Jolie might normally be expected to skip the magazine rack, she rushed to grab a copy of one particular publication as she shopped on Sunday.

The actress grinned with undisguised delight when she spotted her old friend Jane Goodall on the front cover of this month's National Geographic.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...azine-covered-Jane-Goodall.html#ixzz4tsY5pNsq


----------



## kkfiregirl

Wow ... she looks beautiful. I wonder if she's shopping for the week ... with 6 kids, I expect that cart to be full.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Her hair looks amazing!!!! Does anyone know who the woman is in the picture with Angelina?


----------



## Swanky

Her paps strolls are amusing lol

Her hair was done for this trip for sure.


----------



## gazoo

She is deeply thirsty for another Oscar.


----------



## vink

She actually still looks beautiful when she smiles. 

I agree with the pap walk. It’s either a pap walk or the pap are just too bored they finally decide to feature her daily life finally after all these years.


----------



## afsweet

i love seeing what kind of groceries celebs buy lol


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> The grocery store tabloids are usually filled with speculation about everything from her weight to her love life.
> 
> But while Angelina Jolie might normally be expected to skip the magazine rack, she rushed to grab a copy of one particular publication as she shopped on Sunday.
> 
> The actress grinned with undisguised delight when she spotted her old friend Jane Goodall on the front cover of this month's National Geographic.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...azine-covered-Jane-Goodall.html#ixzz4tsY5pNsq


Lol! Angie's like "I'll show these *****es whose still got it!"

She looks good, but she desperately needs at least 5 more pounds.


----------



## bag-mania

That article is confirmation that she's in bed with the Daily Mail. There were three separate videos spread throughout the article promoting that movie she directed, _First They Killed My Father_. They arranged her little photo shoot at the supermarket, complete with her looking so excited to see an issue of _National Geographic_, because of course Angie would never pick up something as common as a tabloid! It's a win-win for both, Angie gets some positive promotion for her movie and Daily Mail gets exclusive Angie photos.


----------



## Grande Latte

Her strong will power and resilience is really admirable. She's busy fixing her public image, but hey you gotta give her credit for trying right?

It won't be long before she's back on her feet like her usual self, with a new man in her life.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> We are all looking older. Lol
> 
> Angelina isn't getting away with not aging. To me she looks like a typical, very thin, 42 year old.


typical?  I wish I looked that typical


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> That article is confirmation that she's in bed with the Daily Mail. There were three separate videos spread throughout the article promoting that movie she directed, _First They Killed My Father_. They arranged her little photo shoot at the supermarket, complete with her looking so excited to see an issue of _National Geographic_, because of course Angie would never pick up something as common as a tabloid! It's a win-win for both, Angie gets some positive promotion for her movie and Daily Mail gets exclusive Angie photos.


It seems like it.

Usually I like to give celebs the benefit of the doubt when it comes to pap strolls but these photos... it seems too obvious for her but I give points for looking good, the National Geographic is the cherry on top.

But as others said... she'll be back on top in no time, I say go for it, strong in control Jolie is better than frail flailing Jolie.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> That article is confirmation that she's in bed with the Daily Mail. There were three separate videos spread throughout the article promoting that movie she directed, _First They Killed My Father_. They arranged her little photo shoot at the supermarket, complete with her looking so excited to see an issue of _National Geographic_, because of course Angie would never pick up something as common as a tabloid! It's a win-win for both, Angie gets some positive promotion for her movie and Daily Mail gets exclusive Angie photos.


All these pics look so staged, lol. Even her delicate movements- grabbing this and that - look so posed.


----------



## sdkitty

imagine seeing her at the grocery store in her full movie star makeup?


----------



## Tivo

Playing the role of the brave mother triumphing in the midst of divorce and circumstance.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> It seems like it.
> 
> Usually I like to give celebs the benefit of the doubt when it comes to pap strolls but these photos... *it seems too obvious for her* but I give points for looking good, the National Geographic is the cherry on top.
> 
> But as others said... *she'll be back on top in no time*, I say go for it, strong in control Jolie is better than frail flailing Jolie.



She is always too obvious IMO. If she has a weakness it is that she often underestimates the intelligence of people who can see through her. There's no doubt she believed everyone would rush to support her when she made those claims of child abuse against Brad. It did allow her time to cloister the kids away from him, but she did not get all the support and Brad didn't get all the hate. And I think only the most gullible buy the mother/martyr act she's been trotting out for the past year.

I'm not sure she'll be back on top. Most celebrities have an expiration date for fame and I think she's approaching hers. Her Maleficent sequel will probably do well but that's only because Disney is too big to fail. After that, who knows?



Tivo said:


> All these pics look so staged, lol. Even her delicate movements- grabbing this and that - look so posed.



She's doing what she does best... acting!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Ridiculous. This is Speidi territory.


----------



## lallybelle

LOL. Her hair did and everything!


----------



## bag-mania

I can't believe I didn't notice it earlier but Daily Mail was actually doing a two-fer with that article. Half was devoted to Angie and her movie under the guise of "shopping" while the other half was promoting the new Jane Goodall movie, hence the _National Geographic_ with Jane on the cover prominently placed front and center in Angie's shopping bag. So Angie was doing a tit-for-tat bit of advertising for them. Is anyone surprised at all that Angie has resorted to pimping herself out (as a model) for the purposes of movie promotion?


_"A new documentary, Jane, scored by composer Philip Glass, draws from more than 100 hours of previously unseen footage filmed by Hugo van Lawick, a National Geographic filmmaker who later married Goodall.

The movie also includes new interviews with Goodall. 

The documentary premiered at the Toronto Film Festival, where Angelina was present promoting her movie about the Cambodian genocide First They Killed My Father, now showing on Netflix, which she directed and co-wrote."_

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...azine-covered-Jane-Goodall.html#ixzz4tuZdbR7i


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> I can't believe I didn't notice it earlier but Daily Mail was actually doing a two-fer with that article. Half was devoted to Angie and her movie under the guise of "shopping" while the other half was promoting the new Jane Goodall movie, hence the _National Geographic_ with Jane on the cover prominently placed front and center in Angie's shopping bag. So Angie was doing a tit-for-tat bit of advertising for them. Is anyone surprised at all that *Angie has resorted to pimping herself out (as a model) for the purposes of movie promotion?*
> 
> 
> _"A new documentary, Jane, scored by composer Philip Glass, draws from more than 100 hours of previously unseen footage filmed by Hugo van Lawick, a National Geographic filmmaker who later married Goodall.
> 
> The movie also includes new interviews with Goodall.
> 
> The documentary premiered at the Toronto Film Festival, where Angelina was present promoting her movie about the Cambodian genocide First They Killed My Father, now showing on Netflix, which she directed and co-wrote."_
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...azine-covered-Jane-Goodall.html#ixzz4tuZdbR7i


To be fair, she is a movie star, lol.


----------



## bag-mania

Tivo said:


> To be fair, she is a movie star, lol.



True and that explains her promoting her own film, but the Jane Goodall movie? Unless she has some sort of financial investment in that film as well. That's always possible.


----------



## alex9179

Is National Geographic on the magazine racks in grocery stores?  I guess it could be but I've never noticed.  We had a subscription for years, from my grandparents, when young. I loved the nature articles as a kid.  I bet my mom STILL has the issue about the chimpanzees that Jane Goodall was studying, way back when.  There was a older female named Flo, and I cried when I read that she had died.  The roving gangs of males that killed was a horror to read.


----------



## Esizzle

stephc005 said:


> i love seeing what kind of groceries celebs buy lol


hahaha I always zoom in to their cart as well!


----------



## Esizzle

Angie is one of the most famous women in the world. Id expect more from her than a grocery buying pap stroll. Its so obviously set up by her people. Come on thats C-list reality star move!


----------



## Jayne1

Esizzle said:


> Angie is one of the most famous women in the world. Id expect more from her than a grocery buying pap stroll. Its so obviously set up by her people. Come on thats C-list reality star move!


I was thinking the same thing.  The close up shots, the perfect hair -- this is something C list celebs do, not Angie!


----------



## White Orchid

I wish I looked that good on my trips to the supermarket lol.


----------



## bag-mania

Esizzle said:


> Angie is one of the most famous women in the world. Id expect more from her than a grocery buying pap stroll. Its so obviously set up by her people. Come on thats C-list reality star move!



I understand it now from a business point of view. Angie probably has a lot of money tied up in that movie she produced. She also believes it is very important. It released on Netflix two weeks ago and while it got some good reviews maybe not many subscribers are choosing it. I mean how many people want to cozy up on the couch to watch a movie about horrendous genocide? So she does her supermarket happy trip with DM to make people aware of it who otherwise wouldn't pay any attention to a film like that. 

It's manipulation of the consumer as usual.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Those supermarket pictures are so freaking funny.


----------



## scarlet555

Hilarious shopping photos!!! How did we come to this!!!


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> She is always too obvious IMO. If she has a weakness it is that she often underestimates the intelligence of people who can see through her. There's no doubt she believed everyone would rush to support her when she made those claims of child abuse against Brad. It did allow her time to cloister the kids away from him, but she did not get all the support and Brad didn't get all the hate. And I think only the most gullible buy the mother/martyr act she's been trotting out for the past year.
> 
> I'm not sure she'll be back on top. Most celebrities have an expiration date for fame and I think she's approaching hers. Her Maleficent sequel will probably do well but that's only because Disney is too big to fail. After that, who knows?
> 
> She's doing what she does best... acting!


The thing is I don't think she's ever been liked... that's not to say she doesn't have people who like her but I feel any power she gets given is because she's been admired more than she's liked.

Her "humanitarian" endeavors and daring were such that at a certain point people started to look like a d*cks for digging into her. If she is to rise again it will be in those terms, remaining aloof and as separate as possible from HWood are probably key to her image at this point.

She'll probably do something that's so crazy no person of normal sensibilities would think it was a good idea but she'll m**therf**king do it because that's what she does... she climbs the ladder of self-actualisation one damn rung at a time.


----------



## Grande Latte

Here's Angie's latest Harper Bazaar interview/ photoshoot. She looks incredible. It's nice to see her old self back. 

http://www.harpersbazaar.com/culture/features/a12773191/angelina-jolie-letter-from-namibia/


----------



## Esizzle

Wow she looks beautiful! Namibia is where shiloh was born. Must hold a dear place in her heart.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Gorgeous.


----------



## Lounorada

Gorgeous pictures. The cover is stunning!


----------



## poopsie

smh..................cats are NOT props


----------



## bag-mania

The cheetahs are gorgeous. Angelina, meh...


----------



## A1aGypsy

poopsie said:


> smh..................cats are NOT props




I often have a similar reaction but, if you read her article, they are from a reserve and she is casting positive light on the reserve and the preservation of animals. 

I don't image they were in the shots with her but photoshopped in after.


----------



## Sasha2012

poopsie said:


> smh..................cats are NOT props


Neither are tribal people especially when you're dressed like a colonialist.


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> Neither are tribal people especially when you're dressed like a colonialist.



I can't believe they're still doing photo shoots like this.  I wrote in to Teen Vogue more than a decade ago about a similar photoshoot of a white model in India, with local people as her props, and her dressed as a British colonist, just like here.

Angelina Jolie, for her part, has surprised me with just how ignorant she actually is about stuff like this.


----------



## Esizzle

I dont like the colonial outfit but I think Angie's and Harper's intentions were good with the cheetahs. Bringing awareness to the rescued Cheetahs and Angie's friend's rescue organization.


----------



## Singra

Oh lord what were they thinking with the Khoisan photo shoot? the Khoisan people don't even dress in traditional outfits like that unless it's a certain occasion. They could have done the photo shoot in a more contemporary context and still have made it glamorous... that photo is just cringeworthy. 

The cheetah thing doesn't bother me as much... the cheetah's habitat is fast disappearing, more and more are being stuck in sanctuaries and to have your photo take with them is becoming more common... in a weird way it's more reflective of the current reality.


----------



## White Orchid

Esizzle said:


> I dont like the colonial outfit but I think Angie's and Harper's intentions were good with the cheetahs. Bringing awareness to the rescued Cheetahs and Angie's friend's rescue organization.


If that’s the case, I admire her for that.  Those cats are just beautiful.  I cannot understand how anyone would wish to hurt them, but mankind is one cruel creature.


----------



## lvstratus

Whenever her public image is being negatively scrutinized, there she comes with another “good cause” to support. I’m sorry but everything that comes from her screams fake and strategically planned.


----------



## bag-mania

lvstratus said:


> Whenever her public image is being negatively scrutinized, there she comes with another “good cause” to support. *I’m sorry but everything that comes from her screams fake and strategically planned.*



Never be sorry about telling the truth. She's one of the most calculative celebrities out there and in LA that's saying something.


----------



## afsweet

this is the best she's looked in a long time


----------



## lanasyogamama

lvstratus said:


> Whenever her public image is being negatively scrutinized, there she comes with another “good cause” to support. I’m sorry but everything that comes from her screams fake and strategically planned.



I fall for it every time!!


----------



## skarsbabe

Oh my! Those photos are just so wrong. "fashion" SMH


----------



## Esizzle

lanasyogamama said:


> I fall for it every time!!


Same!


----------



## Singra

You know what... who gives a f**k if it's calculated... If it brings attention to conservation I say go for it. The portrait photos of her are very flattering, the weird semi colonial photos not so much but at least there weren't any moody, pretentious art shots of her balancing on her head or crying in a deserted field... yeah Brad I'm looking at you.

The environment should be taking up a significant chunk of the news cycle on a daily basis no matter where you live. I give her a pass on this one.

And Namibia is an epic place to visit... especially if you like ancient vast deserts (aka a ton of sand) and wildlife (especially the elephants in Sossusvlei). I've been and I highly recommend it.


----------



## bag-mania

Singra said:


> You know what... who gives a f**k if it's calculated... If it brings attention to conservation I say go for it. The portrait photos of her are very flattering, the weird semi colonial photos not so much but at least there weren't any moody, pretentious art shots of her balancing on her head or crying in a deserted field... yeah Brad I'm looking at you.
> 
> The environment should be taking up a significant chunk of the news cycle on a daily basis no matter where you live. I give her a pass on this one.
> 
> And Namibia is an epic place to visit... especially if you like ancient vast deserts (aka a ton of sand) and wildlife (especially the elephants in Sossusvlei). I've been and I highly recommend it.



Personally, I think understanding someone's motives is always important. Should we automatically give a pass when someone does the right things for the wrong reasons? Her Harper's Bazaar article is split equally between being about the lack of women's rights in Afghanistan while the other half is devoted to the plight of African wildlife. That all sounds good. But what's this? In three places throughout the article it plugs _The Breadwinner_, Angelina's latest producing project about, you guessed it, an Afghan girl's difficulties living in a place where she doesn't have rights. Suddenly this humanitarian/environmental article takes on a different light. It's a promotion piece for a film Angie has her money invested in. Shouldn't knowing that information matter?


----------



## Esizzle

bag-mania said:


> Personally, I think understanding someone's motives is always important. Should we automatically give a pass when someone does the right things for the wrong reasons? Her Harper's Bazaar article is split equally between being about the lack of women's rights in Afghanistan while the other half is devoted to the plight of African wildlife. That all sounds good. But what's this? In three places throughout the article it plugs _The Breadwinner_, Angelina's latest producing project about, you guessed it, an Afghan girl's difficulties living in a place where she doesn't have rights. Suddenly this humanitarian/environmental article takes on a different light.* It's a promotion piece for a film Angie has her money invested in. Shouldn't knowing that information matter?*


Well I cant fault her for plugging The Breadwinner because she is promoting that with her cover. Thats the main reason for her covershoot. Actors will do covers to promote their movies. Angie added the humanitarian and conservation stuff in there too


----------



## bag-mania

Esizzle said:


> Well I cant fault her for plugging The Breadwinner because she is promoting that with her cover. Thats the main reason for her covershoot. Actors will do covers to promote their movies. Angie added the humanitarian and conservation stuff in there too



And that's fine. But let's be clear that she's not doing the promotion as an actress whose studio is making her plug it. She's doing it as a producer who is personally and financially invested in its success. The film itself is an animated cartoon so no live actors are involved.

The humanitarian cause is her brand at this point. What I said earlier about Angie being calculative applies here, she can help a worthy cause while still being self-serving.


----------



## afsweet

I guess doing humanitarian work is better than doing nothing at all even if it is calculated or for the wrong reasons?


----------



## A1aGypsy

I guess our views of the person colour their actions.  I see the Breadwinner as part of her humanitarian action. She could have filmed something big and Hollywood and appealing to the masses. Rather, she chose a smaller project that is not going to appeal to a large audience but is putting a spotlight on a societal issue.  So, if she wants to bring light to that project in the middle of an article that draws attention to another societal issue, I'm okay with that as well.

Look, I'm not a Pollyanna. Does she get something self serving out of it? Of course. Do I know what her true motivations are? Last time I checked she isn't on my speed dial.  It would be great if everyone was Jane Goodall. However, I do believe there is an important place for people like AJ to act as a bridge. Many people who might not be able to put Namibia on a map may read this article because it has a star in it and cause them to think. Maybe donate.  Maybe read more. Many talk about it. Many change their life to be a little more mindful to the environment.


----------



## Lounorada

I think these two pictures are gorgeous, the rest not so much.


----------



## White Orchid

Those phots are beautiful, and hey, seeing less of her scrawny arms is fine by me, lol.


----------



## Tivo

What a beautiful woman she can be with just a tiny bit of body fat.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Let's get real, she isn't doing a "big" film because 1 she doesn't have the money to do a big film and 2 there is no line of people willing to put down there own money to have her make a movie for them. The people that have that kind of money are looking to make more money. That's not gonna happen with Angie.


----------



## A1aGypsy

.


----------



## Grande Latte

You know, as couples split. I think there needs to be new threads for each individual.


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> Personally, I think understanding someone's motives is always important. Should we automatically give a pass when someone does the right things for the wrong reasons? Her Harper's Bazaar article is split equally between being about the lack of women's rights in Afghanistan while the other half is devoted to the plight of African wildlife. That all sounds good. But what's this? In three places throughout the article it plugs _The Breadwinner_, Angelina's latest producing project about, you guessed it, an Afghan girl's difficulties living in a place where she doesn't have rights. Suddenly this humanitarian/environmental article takes on a different light. It's a promotion piece for a film Angie has her money invested in. Shouldn't knowing that information matter?


I don't really understand the problem, aren't all interviews advertising for something? People wouldn't do them otherwise. Jolie is going into them with a list of bullet points of what she wants to achieve, it's up to the reporter to marry those in as authentic and honest way as possible... sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't.

And what is Jolie selling with this article? The movie she's producing is connected to her humanitarian efforts, it's not a money maker, it's not like it's Tansformers VIII... if she was pushing that or a skin care brand I would have a HUGE problem with it. It's a small movie that's not going to get a lot of coverage and she + the studio will probably lose money on it. Combining conservation and humanitarianism in one article doesn't strike me as odd, the drive and efforts behind them are linked.

Does it flatter her ego? Is is part of her image building? Does it make her out to be something she might not be? Sure... but that's usually the case, I think most people are savvy enough not to buy into all of what HWood is selling.

I think most people will read this Harper's Bazaar article at a very superficial level (I didn't even read the interview until I saw your comment) and if they only retain the images (some of which are very pretty), name of the cheetah conservation, the location in Namibia and the name of the movie (which seems worthwhile)... what's the problem?


----------



## bag-mania

There's no problem. My intention in pointing out what I did was to show that that article would not have existed if she hadn't had a project coming out about the subject. As you say, most people read these spreads on a superficial level and may have thought Angie did the interview purely out of the goodness of her heart.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been making the rounds lately on the red carpet.

And Angelina Jolie kept the trend alive as she was spotted in a gorgeous ensemble in Los Angeles on Friday.

The 42-year-old actress stunned on the red caret for the premiere of The Breadwinner as she was joined by daughters Shiloh, 11, and Zahara, 12.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ated-chic-gorgeous-couture.html#ixzz4wASJumCS


----------



## Rouge H

She looks unhealthy in those pictures.


----------



## Tivo

There are rumors Brad is dating a 21 year old Angelina lookalike.

I don’t think she looks much like Angie, but oddly enough she did play a younger version of Angelina in Maleficent.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> There are rumors Brad is dating a 21 year old Angelina lookalike.
> 
> I don’t think she looks much like Angie, but oddly enough she did play a younger version of Angelina in Maleficent.


she's pretty but I hope it's not true he's dating someone young enough to be his daughter....I'll take this rumor with a grain of salt


----------



## Hobbsy

Rouge H said:


> She looks unhealthy in those pictures.


I agree,  nothing stunning about her.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think it's hard to pull off white, especially when you're not looking your best. Any wrong angle or any wrong lighting can make you look not your best. This divorce is certainly taking a toll on her. But the Bazaar magazine photoshoot was fantastic. 

It's always easier for men to find new women (younger and younger, and younger and younger,...etc), and not the other way around. Sad, but we still live in a very chauvinistic world. Frankly I don't care whom Brad dates next. Most likely a young, pretty face nobody.

Eventually, I think Angie will bounce back and though I don't know if she'll date someone on the same caliber as Brad (fame/ money), but she'll manage just fine. She strikes me as one of those women who can live perfectly without a man. Her focus isn't on men anymore it's on her children and her causes. I used to be Camp Aniston, but woman to woman, I really wish Angie all the best too.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I hope that is just a rumour. The age difference is bad enough but dating a girl who played your ex-wife'a younger self seems really ... pathological? Calculated? Unhealthy?


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> But the Bazaar magazine photoshoot was fantastic.



The photos for the Harper's Bazaar article were worked on by the magazine's artists. They smoothed out the unhealthy thinness to make her look better. 

She wasn't at a healthy weight one week and then back at her normal ultrathin the next.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Angie’s wrists in those pics. [emoji15]


----------



## Esizzle

Angie looks so underweight. The pics are alarming.


----------



## mkr

A1aGypsy said:


> I hope that is just a rumour. The age difference is bad enough but dating a girl who played your ex-wife'a younger self seems really ... pathological? Calculated? Unhealthy?



Karma.


----------



## morgan20

Her hands look like they belong to an elderly lady


----------



## pixiejenna

Well being severely underweight will age you. When you have no fat your veins protrude even more. She's a whisp of a thing her implants look painfully huge on her, she's just wasting away. Even her kids look like they weigh more than her and they're pretty trim.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> Well being severely underweight will age you. When you have no fat your veins protrude even more. She's a whisp of a thing her implants look painfully huge on her, she's just wasting away. Even her kids look like they weigh more than her and they're pretty trim.


I was thinking those implants look too big on her too.  As for the hands, thin women get veiny hands.  Sara Jessica Parker and Madonna have been criticized for this too.


----------



## skarsbabe

Her hands look like my great-grandmother's!


----------



## Singra

^ LOL, you’re funny. Her hands don’t look great but if that’s what your *great* grandmother’s hands look like you have fabulous genes.


I thought I saw a headline of an article where the young actress’s reps released a statement saying she and Brad weren’t dating. I could be wrong. I saw her in a Jimmy Kimmel clip and I wouldn’t say she’s overly mature for age, if they were dating it’s a big WTF at Pitt.


----------



## Sora_V

Angelina had implants? 


pixiejenna said:


> Well being severely underweight will age you. When you have no fat your veins protrude even more. She's a whisp of a thing her implants look painfully huge on her, she's just wasting away. Even her kids look like they weigh more than her and they're pretty trim.


----------



## pixiejenna

Sora_V said:


> Angelina had implants?


Yes she had a double mastectomy because she has the gene for breast cancer and lost her mom that way. She got implants after that.


----------



## Sora_V

pixiejenna said:


> Yes she had a double mastectomy because she has the gene for breast cancer and lost her mom that way. She got implants after that.


Wow that's brave. If it were for some vain, vacuous reason I would have been surprised.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wouldn't necessarily call it brave to go through a unnecessary surgery, jmo. It sucks that her mom had cancer and she lost her to that. But she has access to the best medical care out there. It's seems like she's traded off one set of medical problems for a different set to be honest. Just because you carry a gene for something doesn't mea n she'll have cancer too. But it's her body and her choice. Kind of ironic that she did it because she wants to be around for her children. When she's wasting away and is so severely underweight.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it brave to go through a *unnecessary surgery, *jmo. It sucks that her mom had cancer and she lost her to that. But she has access to the best medical care out there. It's seems like she's traded off one set of medical problems for a different set to be honest. Just because you carry a gene for something doesn't mea n she'll have cancer too. But it's her body and her choice. Kind of ironic that she did it because she wants to be around for her children. When she's wasting away and is so severely underweight.



There's lots of things to shade Angelina for but I don't believe her surgery is one of them, nor would I class it as unnecessary - more like _preventative_.  It's a personal decision and a lot of women with the same gene mutation she has, make the same decision she did.

She has a mutation in a gene called BRCA1. Having a mutated BRCA gene increases your lifetime risk of breast cancer to between 60% and 85%, and a lifetime risk of ovarian cancer between 15% and 40%, depending on the gene and the mutation. And the cancer with that mutation is aggressive.

Angelina's own diagnosis -  her doctor reportedly said that her mutation carried a* 87% risk of breast cancer* and a *50% risk of ovarian cancer - so she has an above average risk.  *When you're playing with those kind of percentages and you have children - I have to say I'd probably make the same choice she did.

*Source for medical info*: https://www.businessinsider.com.au/angelina-jolie-ovary-and-breast-cancer-2015-3


----------



## gagabag

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's lots of things to shade Angelina for but I don't believe her surgery is one of them, nor would I class it as unnecessary - more like _preventative_.  It's a personal decision and a lot of women with the same gene mutation she has, make the same decision she did.
> 
> She has a mutation in a gene called BRCA1. Having a mutated BRCA gene increases your lifetime risk of breast cancer to between 60% and 85%, and a lifetime risk of ovarian cancer between 15% and 40%, depending on the gene and the mutation. And the cancer with that mutation is aggressive.
> 
> Angelina's own diagnosis -  her doctor reportedly said that her mutation carried a* 87% risk of breast cancer* and a *50% risk of ovarian cancer - so she has an above average risk.  *When you're playing with those kind of percentages and you have children - I have to say I'd probably make the same choice she did.
> 
> *Source for medical info*: https://www.businessinsider.com.au/angelina-jolie-ovary-and-breast-cancer-2015-3



This! Exactly!
Those who carry BRCA genes aren’t something to sneeze at.
What she did was indeed necessary. Prophylactic surgeries are recommended in this case. It’s not something she did on a whim.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it brave to go through a unnecessary surgery, jmo. It sucks that her mom had cancer and she lost her to that. But she has access to the best medical care out there. It's seems like she's traded off one set of medical problems for a different set to be honest. Just because you carry a gene for something doesn't mea n she'll have cancer too. But it's her body and her choice. Kind of ironic that she did it because she wants to be around for her children. When she's wasting away and is so severely underweight.



Unnecessary? Taking the means to prevent when you have an 87% risk of developing the cancer can hardly be termed unnecessary.


----------



## Flatsy

I don't know why anybody would think that Angelina's money grants her access to the cures for breast cancer or ovarian cancer.  There aren't any.


----------



## afsweet

i never even notice celebs' hands. her hands are fine IMO, but she'd look much better with a tan or glow. being fair plus underweight plus wearing white makes her look unhealthy.


----------



## Thatgirl00

lanasyogamama said:


> Angie’s wrists in those pics. [emoji15]


The first thing that came to mind when I saw them was a skeleton.


----------



## kateincali

Tivo said:


> There are rumors Brad is dating a 21 year old Angelina lookalike.
> 
> I don’t think she looks much like Angie, but oddly enough she did play a younger version of Angelina in Maleficent.


Not that it especially matters, but the last image isn't of Ella Purnell, it's of (my girl crush) Phoebe Tonkin. I never noticed before that Phoebe looked a lot like Angelina when she was younger, though.


----------



## Sasha2012

She just released her new drama, First They Killed My Father.

And actress-turned-director Angelina Jolie cut a chic figure as she arrived to another screening of the film at the Girls Academic Leadership Academy School in Los Angeles on Thursday.

The 42-year-old, who directed the film, was the epitome of sophistication in a black pencil skirt and white blouse as she attended the screening alongside the author of First They Killed My Father, Loung Ung.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...icated-figure-pencil-skirt.html#ixzz4wgsRXA00


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> She just released her new drama, First They Killed My Father.
> 
> And actress-turned-director Angelina Jolie cut a chic figure as she arrived to another screening of the film at the Girls Academic Leadership Academy School in Los Angeles on Thursday.
> 
> The 42-year-old, who directed the film, was the epitome of sophistication in a black pencil skirt and white blouse as she attended the screening alongside the author of First They Killed My Father, Loung Ung.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...icated-figure-pencil-skirt.html#ixzz4wgsRXA00


She’s beyond skinny, she’s skeletal.


----------



## Tivo

my gosh...she looks like she's 98lbs.
it looks so bad.


----------



## bag-mania

Does anyone doubt she has an eating disorder?


----------



## mkr

It’s highly possible but she’s also going through a lot with the divorce and living with SIX KIDS by herself!  Not to mention all the damage she did to her rep and Brad and the kids. She knows she screwed up and for once she’s not in control.  It’s stress she’s not used too.


----------



## joyeaux

Lounorada said:


> I think these two pictures are gorgeous, the rest not so much.



Gah, this is a great one but all I can focus on is the Photoshop fail on the inner part of her right eye. It’s like a sideways Precious Moments doll.  C’mon Baazar!


----------



## gazoo

bag-mania said:


> Does anyone doubt she has an eating disorder?


I don't. When you consider she went into 100% menopause due to her surgery, her extreme thinness is an anomaly. I expected her to at least gain a few pounds, yet she's lost even more.


----------



## carlinha

i am so sad about this, i love Angie and thought she was the most beautiful woman.  she looks like a ghost of her former self.  i hope she gets help


----------



## bag-princess

sdkitty said:


> I was thinking those implants look too big on her too.  As for the hands, thin women get veiny hands.  Sara Jessica Parker and Madonna have been criticized for this too.




SJP’s hands are bad! [emoji15] her hands look like she would be 100! Someone posted a closeup a couple years ago and I couldn’t believe that they were hers.


----------



## baglover1973

mkr said:


> It’s highly possible but she’s also going through a lot with the divorce and living with SIX KIDS by herself!  Not to mention all the damage she did to her rep and Brad and the kids. She knows she screwed up and for once she’s not in control.  It’s stress she’s not used too.



Agree with all of this except the part about her raising the kids by herself.  She is never alone....she has nannies.  She isn't doing this all by herself.


----------



## kkfiregirl

It doesn’t matter how many nannies you have — you still think about your six children all the time. You also have to manage their activities and various medical appointments. I doubt most parents let their nannies make decisions about their children’s lives. Even if you’re not doing the actual labor of getting the children ready everyday, there’s still the mental load & managing 6 different personalities. 

Add in a divorce and scrutiny from the media ... it’s a lot, even with all the help anyone can afford.


----------



## baglover1973

kkfiregirl said:


> It doesn’t matter how many nannies you have — you still think about your six children all the time. You also have to manage their activities and various medical appointments. I doubt most parents let their nannies make decisions about their children’s lives. Even if you’re not doing the actual labor of getting the children ready everyday, there’s still the mental load & managing 6 different personalities.
> 
> Add in a divorce and scrutiny from the media ... it’s a lot, even with all the help anyone can afford.



OH I am sorry, I didn't realize your knew her personally.


----------



## kkfiregirl

baglover1973 said:


> OH I am sorry, I didn't realize your knew her personally.



???


----------



## carlinha

baglover1973 said:


> OH I am sorry, I didn't realize your knew her personally.



Wow that was a snarky response.


----------



## Sasha2012

She directed and co-wrote the screenplay for First They Killed My Father.

And Angelina Jolie attended a screening of the film on Thursday night in Long Beach, California.

The 42-year-old actress cut a chic figure in a black dress with nude heels for the event, which took place at the Aquarium Of The Pacific.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ie-Killed-Father-screening.html#ixzz4wrC438xx


----------



## lanasyogamama

She basically only leaves the house for screenings, toy stores, and groceries!


----------



## baglover1973

carlinha said:


> Wow that was a snarky response.



are we not allowed to be snarky? or disagree?  Didn't realize that either.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Well, I didn't realize that Angie was cutting a chic figure...


----------



## Chiichan

peppermintpatty said:


> Well, I didn't realize that Angie was cutting a chic figure...



Lol in those pictures I could only see her face, neck, hands and shoes.


----------



## Grande Latte

42 is still young. Angie needs to work on herself from within.


----------



## Sferics

Chiichan said:


> Lol in those pictures I could only see her face, neck, hands and shoes.


...and a hint of her underwear^^


----------



## RayKay

pixiejenna said:


> I wouldn't necessarily call it brave to go through a unnecessary surgery, jmo. It sucks that her mom had cancer and she lost her to that. But she has access to the best medical care out there. It's seems like she's traded off one set of medical problems for a different set to be honest. Just because you carry a gene for something doesn't mea n she'll have cancer too. But it's her body and her choice. Kind of ironic that she did it because she wants to be around for her children. When she's wasting away and is so severely underweight.



I know this is a few days later, but I think you are incredibly uneducated about BRCA mutations and breast/ovarian cancer overall. A preventative mastectomy in this case is not considered “unecessary”. It is a choice, but it IS a HIGHLY recommended clincial guideline for women with a BRCA mutation. A BRCA1 mutation, which Angie has, gives her anywhere up to close to 90% lifetime risk of breast cancer, depending on her mutation and family penetrance (her particular mutation and family history shows high penetrance) and 40% ovarian cancer. We all have BRCA1&2, genes, which are tumour supressor genes, but some of us like Angie have mutated copies which make us far more likely to get certain cancers (and earlier in life) as we don’t have two good copies of those tumour suppressor genes.

Even with the BEST medical care, breast cancer (and ovarian cancer) can be fatal. Breast cancer isn’t pink, and it isn’t pretty. Ovarian cancer itself is VERY hard to detect before it is quite advanced and does not have great survival rates, but even breast cancer when caught “early” with screening can be deadly due to the characteristics of that cancer. Also, even WITH screening it is not always caught “early” due to limitations of screening. I know women in the breast cancer and hereditary breast/ovarian cancer community who when the tumour was “caught” while still very, very small in their breast already had metastatic cancer (Stage IV...meaning it had spread beyond breast and is considered terminal). Many BRCA1 breast cancers are particularly aggressive - triple negative and so won’t respond to hormonal therapies, and are more likely to become metastatic and to recur in the first three years after treatment, and have lower five year survival rates than other breast cancer types (77% v 93%).

There is no “cure” for breast or ovarian cancer, no matter how much money you have, just a hope treatment may work well enough to either prevent spread or put you in remission (and even then, it can progress 1, 5, 10 years later). Some are lucky. But a preventative mastectomy reduces risk of a BRCA+ woman of getting breast cancer by over 90% and even up to 100%. It is FAR more successful to reduce her risk of death from breast cancer than treatment after diagnosis would be. And treatment itself can come with many complications (including risk to life from surgery, negative reactions to chemo, etc).

My mother, grandmother, great grandmother - each the only woman in their family sibling groups, all got breast cancer in their 40s and were dead of it in their 50s. Despite “early” detection for my mother and grandmother in particular, surgery, radiation, chemo, ongoing hormone treatment, their cancer all progressed to Stage IV; my great grandmother died during exploratory surgery where they found the cancer had spread all over inside her abdominal organs.  Yes, I had a preventative bilateral mastectomy to give my own self a better shot at getting past 60. I don’t consider it brave, but I certainly consider it necessary to reduce the risk of the horrendous end my loved ones suffered as the cancer entered their spines, hips, ribs, liver, lungs, and brain and suffered broken hips, crumbling verterbrae, delusions, and great pain and all sorts of other terrifying complications from lung clots to seizures. My mother died last year, right before Christmas, and it was horrible to watch what happened to such a healthy, vibrant, much loved woman as the cancer took over her body and life. They were the brave ones; I have no interest in being brave, nor would they have wanted me to be if I could avoid it. Angie too watched her mother die of breast cancer, and her aunt of ovarian cancer. I bet she did what she believed was necessary to maybe save herself, and her children from watching, a gruesome end from breast or ovarian cancer.


----------



## carlinha

RayKay said:


> I know this is a few days later, but I think you are incredibly uneducated about BRCA mutations and breast/ovarian cancer overall. A preventative mastectomy in this case is not considered “unecessary”. It is a choice, but it IS a HIGHLY recommended clincial guideline for women with a BRCA mutation. A BRCA1 mutation, which Angie has, gives her anywhere up to close to 90% lifetime risk of breast cancer, depending on her mutation and family penetrance (her particular mutation and family history shows high penetrance) and 40% ovarian cancer. We all have BRCA1&2, genes, which are tumour supressor genes, but some of us like Angie have mutated copies which make us far more likely to get certain cancers (and earlier in life) as we don’t have two good copies of those tumour suppressor genes.
> 
> Even with the BEST medical care, breast cancer (and ovarian cancer) can be fatal. Breast cancer isn’t pink, and it isn’t pretty. Ovarian cancer itself is VERY hard to detect before it is quite advanced and does not have great survival rates, but even breast cancer when caught “early” with screening can be deadly due to the characteristics of that cancer. Also, even WITH screening it is not always caught “early” due to limitations of screening. I know women in the breast cancer and hereditary breast/ovarian cancer community who when the tumour was “caught” while still very, very small in their breast already had metastatic cancer (Stage IV...meaning it had spread beyond breast and is considered terminal). Many BRCA1 breast cancers are particularly aggressive - triple negative and so won’t respond to hormonal therapies, and are more likely to become metastatic and to recur in the first three years after treatment, and have lower five year survival rates than other breast cancer types (77% v 93%).
> 
> There is no “cure” for breast or ovarian cancer, no matter how much money you have, just a hope treatment may work well enough to either prevent spread or put you in remission (and even then, it can progress 1, 5, 10 years later). Some are lucky. But a preventative mastectomy reduces risk of a BRCA+ woman of getting breast cancer by over 90% and even up to 100%. It is FAR more successful to reduce her risk of death from breast cancer than treatment after diagnosis would be. And treatment itself can come with many complications (including risk to life from surgery, negative reactions to chemo, etc).
> 
> My mother, grandmother, great grandmother - each the only woman in their family sibling groups, all got breast cancer in their 40s and were dead of it in their 50s. Despite “early” detection for my mother and grandmother in particular, surgery, radiation, chemo, ongoing hormone treatment, their cancer all progressed to Stage IV; my great grandmother died during exploratory surgery where they found the cancer had spread all over inside her abdominal organs.  Yes, I had a preventative bilateral mastectomy to give my own self a better shot at getting past 60. I don’t consider it brave, but I certainly consider it necessary to reduce the risk of the horrendous end my loved ones suffered as the cancer entered their spines, hips, ribs, liver, lungs, and brain and suffered broken hips, crumbling verterbrae, delusions, and great pain and all sorts of other terrifying complications from lung clots to seizures. My mother died last year, right before Christmas, and it was horrible to watch what happened to such a healthy, vibrant, much loved woman as the cancer took over her body and life. They were the brave ones; I have no interest in being brave, nor would they have wanted me to be if I could avoid it. Angie too watched her mother die of breast cancer, and her aunt of ovarian cancer. I bet she did what she believed was necessary to maybe save herself, and her children from watching, a gruesome end from breast or ovarian cancer.



Great post and I am very very sorry to hear about the devastating effects it has had on you and your family [emoji29]


----------



## bisbee

RayKay...your post was eloquent and informative.  I am sorry about the loss of your relatives, and I appreciate your totally understandable decision to do what you could to avoid the same fate yourself.  My mother and aunt both died of breast cancer, although theirs was different...post menopausal, perhaps HRT related.  I made decisions in my life to try to avoid the same for myself, but my decisions were much less difficult than yours.

I admire you.


----------



## Swanky

She's not recently this thin, this was going on years before her and Brad broke up, and before her surgeries.
She hasn't looked healthy for a really long time.


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> She's not recently this thin, this was going on years before her and Brad broke up, and before her surgeries.
> She hasn't looked healthy for a really long time.



That is true. And of course to be successful in Hollywood looking thin for the cameras is more important than overall good health. But when excuses are made for her eating disorder it enables her to avoid addressing the unhealthy behavior. I remember reading rumors about Angie years ago saying she was anorexic as a teenager. She may have had it under control for a time but she hasn't in awhile. 

Since she is a mother she should be particularly mindful of the message she is sending to her girls about body image. She may tell them everything about them is beautiful but they're going to observe what she does and base their understanding of beauty on what they see.


----------



## Grande Latte

Eating disorder is a mental disorder. Hard to fix. She needs help, but unless she admits she needs help. Nothing can be done.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Grande Latte said:


> Her strong will power and resilience is really admirable. She's busy fixing her public image, but hey you gotta give her credit for trying right?
> .



I don't really think hiring a PR firm to fix your public image is anything admirable. But maybe that's just me.



RayKay said:


> I know this is a few days later, but I think you are incredibly uneducated about BRCA mutations and breast/ovarian cancer overall. A preventative mastectomy in this case is not considered “unecessary”. It is a choice, but it IS a HIGHLY recommended clincial guideline for women with a BRCA mutation. A BRCA1 mutation, which Angie has, gives her anywhere up to close to 90% lifetime risk of breast cancer, depending on her mutation and family penetrance (her particular mutation and family history shows high penetrance) and 40% ovarian cancer. We all have BRCA1&2, genes, which are tumour supressor genes, but some of us like Angie have mutated copies which make us far more likely to get certain cancers (and earlier in life) as we don’t have two good copies of those tumour suppressor genes.
> 
> Even with the BEST medical care, breast cancer (and ovarian cancer) can be fatal. Breast cancer isn’t pink, and it isn’t pretty. Ovarian cancer itself is VERY hard to detect before it is quite advanced and does not have great survival rates, but even breast cancer when caught “early” with screening can be deadly due to the characteristics of that cancer. Also, even WITH screening it is not always caught “early” due to limitations of screening. I know women in the breast cancer and hereditary breast/ovarian cancer community who when the tumour was “caught” while still very, very small in their breast already had metastatic cancer (Stage IV...meaning it had spread beyond breast and is considered terminal). Many BRCA1 breast cancers are particularly aggressive - triple negative and so won’t respond to hormonal therapies, and are more likely to become metastatic and to recur in the first three years after treatment, and have lower five year survival rates than other breast cancer types (77% v 93%).
> 
> There is no “cure” for breast or ovarian cancer, no matter how much money you have, just a hope treatment may work well enough to either prevent spread or put you in remission (and even then, it can progress 1, 5, 10 years later). Some are lucky. But a preventative mastectomy reduces risk of a BRCA+ woman of getting breast cancer by over 90% and even up to 100%. It is FAR more successful to reduce her risk of death from breast cancer than treatment after diagnosis would be. And treatment itself can come with many complications (including risk to life from surgery, negative reactions to chemo, etc).
> 
> My mother, grandmother, great grandmother - each the only woman in their family sibling groups, all got breast cancer in their 40s and were dead of it in their 50s. Despite “early” detection for my mother and grandmother in particular, surgery, radiation, chemo, ongoing hormone treatment, their cancer all progressed to Stage IV; my great grandmother died during exploratory surgery where they found the cancer had spread all over inside her abdominal organs.  Yes, I had a preventative bilateral mastectomy to give my own self a better shot at getting past 60. I don’t consider it brave, but I certainly consider it necessary to reduce the risk of the horrendous end my loved ones suffered as the cancer entered their spines, hips, ribs, liver, lungs, and brain and suffered broken hips, crumbling verterbrae, delusions, and great pain and all sorts of other terrifying complications from lung clots to seizures. My mother died last year, right before Christmas, and it was horrible to watch what happened to such a healthy, vibrant, much loved woman as the cancer took over her body and life. They were the brave ones; I have no interest in being brave, nor would they have wanted me to be if I could avoid it. Angie too watched her mother die of breast cancer, and her aunt of ovarian cancer. I bet she did what she believed was necessary to maybe save herself, and her children from watching, a gruesome end from breast or ovarian cancer.



Thank you. 



Grande Latte said:


> Eating disorder is a mental disorder. Hard to fix. She needs help, but unless she admits she needs help. Nothing can be done.



I think she has had it for a while now. But if you go back and look at old pictures of her, she is a healthier weight. It's kind of amazing she was able to have kids.


----------



## Grande Latte

Isn't life interesting how Aniston spent her 30s and early 40s finding herself, working on her inner confidence under the paparazzi spotlight. Meanwhile, now at 42, Angie, who's had everything, regresses and is now trying to find herself/ reinvent herself, and figure life out.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Usually karma doesn't play out this perfectly.


----------



## bag-mania

Allisonfaye said:


> Usually karma doesn't play out this perfectly.



But it's sweet when it does.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie often wears black, but the beauty stood out in a bright yellow dress on Monday.

The mother-of-six was accepting the Rising Star Award on behalf of First They Killed My Father star Sreymoch Sareum during the Asian World Film Festival in Culver City, California.

This sighting comes just before InTouch Weekly claimed the ex of Brad Pitt is seriously dating a British philanthropist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Jolie-stands-yellow-dress.html#ixzz4xM6EZNPG


----------



## bag-mania

Sasha2012 said:


> This sighting comes just before InTouch Weekly claimed the ex of Brad Pitt is seriously dating a British philanthropist.



Please... these rumors have been going around ever since the divorce was announced. A year later and there is still no indication Angelina is dating anyone. If she was there would be pap photos galore showing us how Angie has found love again. I must say "British philanthropist" fits what Angie would want as her mystery man if she were writing a script.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Please... these rumors have been going around ever since the divorce was announced. A year later and there is still no indication Angelina is dating anyone. If she was there would be pap photos galore showing us how Angie has found love again. I must say "British philanthropist" fits what Angie would want as her mystery man if she were writing a script.


if that's what she desires I guess that is what she will get


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

That color looks good on her.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, Angie needs color. Any color will do better than dressed in all black.


----------



## peppermintpatty

What a quaint dress. It has color. That is all it has.


----------



## Sasha2012

He's had a tough year following his split from wife and longterm love Angelina Jolie.

But it seems Brad Pitt has emerged from his heartbreak feeling - and looking - better than ever.

The handsome star looked back to his old self as he swung by the 2017 LACMA Art + Film Gala on Saturday night in honor of Mark Bradford and George Lucas.

The 53-year-old movie star looked youthful and debonair as he modeled a crisp black Gucci suit.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hful-black-suit-LACMA-gala.html#ixzz4xcYsTAVM


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Brad is aging like an avocado...I never understood his appeal.


----------



## Sasha2012

Honoree Angelina Jolie attends the 21st Annual Hollywood Film Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on November 5, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.






































via Zimbio


----------



## Sasha2012

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Brad is aging like an avocado...I never understood his appeal.


Brad will be 54 next month, I think he looks good! He also looks younger than he did a few years ago.


----------



## White Orchid

Although I think she’s way too thin, she actually looks very good here. And the dress sits on her perfectly - happens when you don’t really have any fat on your hips lol.   Makeup is on point too.


----------



## Singra

^ I was thinking the same, that kind of dress really suits her.

I always wonder though... what's up with the hair? It's not that it looks terrible but it often feels like she just came inside after being in the wind.


----------



## afsweet

that dress looks like a fancy robe


----------



## lanasyogamama

Semi fancy lol


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Sasha2012 said:


> Brad will be 54 next month, I think he looks good! He also looks younger than he did a few years ago.



I’m not seeing it....

Red lips look really good on Angelina.


----------



## Tivo

Angelina looks rough! Botoxed to within an inch of her life! But she’s still a gorgeous woman. If she could just gain some healthy body fat her face would transform.

Brad is looking rough too. He needs a few pounds...but I’ve always believed he more than deserved that Hollywood heartthrob crown.


----------



## bag-mania

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Red lips look really good on Angelina.



I thought just the opposite. The bright red makes her mouth and teeth look enormous, particularly in the first pic. I must be used to seeing her with neutral lip color.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish she'd make a movie every now and I again that I actually wanted to see.


----------



## mkr

Holy sh*t look at her hand and wrist in the last picture in the robe!  She needs a bucket of chicken.


----------



## Grande Latte

I do like her with some diamonds on, and the full glam red lipstick look. The satin rope is covering up her thinness and it's very Hollywood. Yes, she needs to gain weight, but that takes time.

So far, she looks to be getting/ feeling a little better than previously. Time heals all wounds.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> Honoree Angelina Jolie attends the 21st Annual Hollywood Film Awards at The Beverly Hilton Hotel on November 5, 2017 in Beverly Hills, California.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> via Zimbio


You can actually see the outline of her arm bone in that last pic.


----------



## prettyprincess

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Brad is aging like an avocado...I never understood his appeal.


----------



## bag-mania

chowlover2 said:


> You can actually see the outline of her arm bone in that last pic.



Ewww, I almost wish you hadn't pointed that out. It's very disturbing.


----------



## chowlover2

bag-mania said:


> Ewww, I almost wish you hadn't pointed that out. It's very disturbing.


I know, she needs more than a bucket of chicken at this point. Serious mental help for her eating disorder is required.


----------



## tweegy

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> Brad is aging like an avocado...I never understood his appeal.



He lost his hotness round the time he left Jen [emoji58] ....not saying it has to do with that... but the man hasn’t looked good since that time...  and yeh, I agree...he’s not aging well...


----------



## Grande Latte

I won't disagree that Angie needs to put on some weight. But harsh comments on her wrists and bones are unnecessary. Because I have very bony hands and wrists too and even when I was at my all time high in weight, they were still bony. It's nearly impossible to gain weight on your wrists. Seriously.


----------



## mkr

Grande Latte said:


> I won't disagree that Angie needs to put on some weight. But harsh comments on her wrists and bones are unnecessary. Because I have very bony hands and wrists too and even when I was at my all time high in weight, they were still bony. It's nearly impossible to gain weight on your wrists. Seriously.


I'm sorry if harsh comments about her weight are offensive to you, that's no one's intent.  But this is a gossip forum.  Good gossip and harsh gossip.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She was so gorgeous back in the day.


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> She was so gorgeous back in the day.



In some of those stills Angelina is stunning.  I still think she’s attractive, albeit dangerously thin.


----------



## Singra

If this thread is good for anything it shows that you can’t run out of ways to call someone too thin. 

Not that I don’t agree, she is too thin and I understand the impulse to comment on it when there’s no new news but how many times have we been on this merry go round?


----------



## mkr

Ouch!


----------



## BagLovingMom

So glad to see my Brad back in this thread heh! He looks good !


----------



## Grande Latte

Is he dating anyone these days? Seems like all the women mentioned have shot down the alleged affairs. And to be honest, Brad is not in any state to date anyone right now. If I were around him and interested, I'd wait until he's more emotionally open and stable.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Idk they split over a year ago. I don't think either one of them should feel like that shouldn't go out on a date or a one night stand for that matter. How long does one have to wait?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> If this thread is good for anything it shows that you can’t run out of ways to call someone too thin.
> 
> Not that I don’t agree, she is too thin and I understand the impulse to comment on it when there’s no new news but how many times have we been on this merry go round?



I agree.  'She's too thin/she has mental issues/eating disorder/she's evil/fake/bad mother' have been the recurring themes of this thread since its inception pretty much. Same merry go round.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Who would want to date either of them? They both seem like disasters and they have six kids and a disaster of an ex that come with them.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Oh I'd be willing to bet Brad could get a date. Or 2 
I don't care for him, and I can still say that with a straight face!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

People with fame and money can always get dates and get married. But the reality is, who in their right minds with the right intentions would want to get involved with either of them, given the exes, the 6 kids, the crazy mess, were it not for material items. The people they date from now on will always have ulterior motives.

Strip away these external add-ons, the real question is, will either of them be able to find true love again (now this is a question that only a person with a conscience can answer).


----------



## peppermintpatty

I wasn't talking fame or money, I was talking about his looks. People marry people who have kids all of the time. Idk what the crazy mess is??? I think when people use broad words like always and never, well they are too broad lol. I don't doubt that a sh-t ton of people have ulterior motives in Hollyweird, I think outside of Hollyweird there are definitely people with ulterior motives too. But there are also the people that do connect and connect with the children. I don't think it's an all or nothing proposition. 
Lot's of people marry, have kids, divorce, and remarry. I sure hope they don't feel at Brad and Angie's ages that they won't have a meaningful relationship again!!!! Everyone has issues, most just aren't under a spotlight. If it was me, I would be more concerned about Brad's past alcohol issues and Angie's current physical state than anything else.

I don't know that they had true love... Anyone and everyone can find true love. Why would they be any different?


----------



## kkfiregirl

If my husband and I divorced and I was back on the dating scene, I would not date a man with 6 children ... doesn’t matter how charming, handsome or rich he is. That’s not for me.

Usually men can bounce back faster from a divorce if they have money ... always some hot 20-something who would date him.

In this instance, because of the 6 children, I think even a gold-digger would be deterred, but we shall see. Maybe I’m wrong.


----------



## bag-mania

We shouldn't be comparing their having six kids to the same situation with regular people. They are wealthy and live in extravagant, large homes with lots of hired help. They are working actors who uproot their lives for months at a time every time they shoot a film. Angie isn't organizing events for the PTA and Brad isn't canceling dates because he has to drive a minivan full of kids to a soccer game.


----------



## Singra

Don't forget the nannies. It's not like whoever hooks up with them will be bogged down with looking after them.


----------



## sdkitty

plus some of those kids aren't far from being grown-up


----------



## kkfiregirl

I guess we shall see who the lucky person is to be a part of this wonderful family.


----------



## Singra

I know these are real people with real feelings and real lives but I'm dying to see the next chapter.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> I know these are real people with real feelings and real lives but I'm dying to see the next chapter.


If I had to bet I'd say Angie's next man will not be American and not in show biz.  Brad will eventually find someone kinda normal, probably younger.  We'll see.


----------



## Tivo

I wonder if Brad will spend the holidays with them?


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't think so. I think Angie will punish Brad by keeping the kids away from him this holiday. Just guessing.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I wonder if Brad will spend the holidays with them?


If the kids can't spend time with both the parents together, it would be nice if they could spend time with Brad's nice normal family


----------



## bisousx

kkfiregirl said:


> If my husband and I divorced and I was back on the dating scene, I would not date a man with 6 children ... doesn’t matter how charming, handsome or rich he is. That’s not for me.
> 
> Usually men can bounce back faster from a divorce if they have money ... always some hot 20-something who would date him.
> 
> In this instance, because of the 6 children, I think even a gold-digger would be deterred, but we shall see. Maybe I’m wrong.



Lol that reminds me of my single days. I went on a date with a tall, handsome and successful guy. He had a photo on his profile with kids but it wasn’t obvious they were his children (most people have some line saying how their kids are their whole world, etc).

After an hour into our date, he mentioned that he had FOUR young children. I apologized to him and walked out in the middle of our date.


----------



## kkfiregirl

bisousx said:


> Lol that reminds me of my single days. I went on a date with a tall, handsome and successful guy. He had a photo on his profile with kids but it wasn’t obvious they were his children (most people have some line saying how their kids are their whole world, etc).
> 
> After an hour into our date, he mentioned that he had FOUR young children. I apologized to him and walked out in the middle of our date.



omg!! I could only imagine the look on his face, hahaha


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, I wouldn't date someone with 4 kids either. I'm married now. But if I were still on the market. At most one kid. I just can't do more.

Thing is. I've always thought Angie tried to really keep Brad by having all these children. SO many children and now it's kind of backfired. Because it's hard to date a man with 5 children. But it's even harder to date a woman with 5 children. So can you imagine Angie trying to get back on the dating scene? It'll be so much harder for her to find an appropriate mate again.


----------



## Swanky

There should be temporary orders in place w/ a clear schedule of who has kids and when, if they aren't legally divorced yet.  
Typically parents trade holidays.


----------



## Grande Latte

Just a random question. But do you guys ever think Brad regrets leaving Jennifer Aniston?

Or men just get on with new relationships and think they can score younger, and younger....so it doesn't matter?


----------



## vink

Grande Latte said:


> Just a random question. But do you guys ever think Brad regrets leaving Jennifer Aniston?
> 
> Or men just get on with new relationships and think they can score younger, and younger....so it doesn't matter?



I wish he does, but I doubt that.


----------



## Singra

Brad Pitt looks a certain way but there's a odd restlessness to him that makes me think he and Aniston were never going to be a good match.

Courtney Cox made some comment when they split that indicated he had been looking for a way out long before Jolie came along.


----------



## Tivo

There were reports last week Brad said he regrets leaving Jen.


----------



## Singra

You can regret something and still have not been be a good match. Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

I don’t think Brad necessarily regrets his breakup with Jennifer but I do think (and this is completely my own uninformed opinion) that he would have done things differently. I think the writing was on the wall with Jennifer and Angelina provided an exciting exit. I don’t think Brad OR Angelina have the personality cut out for long term relationships. They seem like people who are difficult to live with. Without their children, they maybe wouldn’t have last as long as they did.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie spent part of her Sunday browsing for bargains at the Rose Bowl Flea Market in Pasadena.

The actress, 42, tried to hide her identity under a very large floppy black hat as she took three of her six children shopping.

The star wore a long gray jersey coat over a black dress with lace at the bust.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-kids-shopping-flea-market.html#ixzz50uw1BHuy


----------



## lanasyogamama

Welp.  That looked fun.


----------



## skarsbabe

Those girls.....


----------



## chowlover2

Angie's legs look like toothpicks...


----------



## peppermintpatty

I just can not get over how those children look! For more reason than one. None of which are good. Please Brad, get more involved if you are sober. It's obvious your kids need you!!!!


----------



## Singra

Even when the children were with Pitt they looked feral and unkempt, not sure his parenting style is that different. 

Can I just ask... what is Angelina Jolie wearing? It's like little old lady down the street meets lady of the night.


----------



## Grande Latte

She looks like she's wearing super expensive nightgown underneath.


----------



## YSoLovely

Shiloh's shoes don't match... They used to dress Vivienne in really girly clothes, but I guess with three brothers and Shiloh preferring to dress as a boy, it's no surprise that she's dressing like this, too.

Where's Queen Zahara, though?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why is everyone feeling sorry for the kids??


----------



## skyqueen

Singra said:


> Don't forget the nannies. It's not like whoever hooks up with them will be bogged down with looking after them.


Ms. Jolie is a master at manipulating the press. Her "outings" are well orchestrated. The help/nannies are usually well hidden. She also rotates the help/nannies, so the faces that may be caught on camera, are never the same. Gotta hand it to her.....................


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Even when the children were with Pitt they looked feral and unkempt, not sure his parenting style is that different.
> 
> Can I just ask... what is Angelina Jolie wearing? It's like little old lady down the street meets lady of the night.


----------



## bag-mania

The way the kids look doesn't bother me. They don't appear any more sloppy than the kids I see walking around my local mall.

I'm more surprised she bought them a toy crossbow. For some reason I thought she'd be one of those hypersensitive moms who would refuse to let her kids have toys she'd perceive as promoting violence.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> The way the kids look doesn't bother me. They don't appear any more sloppy than the kids I see walking around my local mall.
> 
> I'm more surprised she bought them a toy crossbow. For some reason I thought she'd be one of those hypersensitive moms who would refuse to let her kids have toys she'd perceive as promoting violence.



I think she’s quite the opposite actually. I remember reading something years ago about how she was allowing Maddox to either draw detailed pictures of guns, or learn to shoot a gun, I really can’t remember the details.


----------



## YSoLovely

Didn't she use to play with knives? Denying her kid a toy crossbow would be peak hypocrisy and she knows it


----------



## gazoo

Please, she was buying Maddox knives when he was SEVEN. She's not anti-violence at all. 

Source: http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cel...-Jolie-buys-knife-for-seven-year-old-son.html


----------



## jenjen1964

Those kids look just like my daughter at our local antique/flea market, just rolled out of bed and bored lol.


----------



## OhBlackrabbit

Why are all the kids look unhappy and messy? Such a contrast with other celebrities kids : the beckhams, reese whiterspoon’s or ben affleck’s. Just send those kids to school already, what is she trying to do to her kids? Sheltering them from nuclear bomb?


----------



## pukasonqo

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Why are all the kids look unhappy and messy? Such a contrast with other celebrities kids : the beckhams, reese whiterspoon’s or ben affleck’s. Just send those kids to school already, what is she trying to do to her kids? Sheltering them from nuclear bomb?



no worst than the kartrashians, as far as we know, mason might be home skooled


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OhBlackrabbit said:


> Why are all the kids look unhappy and messy? Such a contrast with other celebrities kids : the beckhams, reese whiterspoon’s or ben affleck’s. Just send those kids to school already, what is she trying to do to her kids? Sheltering them from nuclear bomb?



I think they are in school. Maybe school is out for Christmas vacation, maybe they're home schooled, who knows.


----------



## vink

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think they are in school. Maybe school is out for Christmas vacation, maybe they're home schooled, who knows.



From what I read here long time ago, they’re “unschooling”. It’s another way to call homeschool that has a different method in letting the kids learn.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think they have tutors


----------



## Sasha2012

Temperatures were hovering below freezing in New York City on Friday night.

But that apparently didn't bother Angelina Jolie, who didn't let the chilly weather dictate her outfit for the evening.

The 42-year-old Maleficent star donned a stunning black strapless number for her night on the town with her kids.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-strapless-gown-chilly-NYC.html#ixzz51SY2rfEn


----------



## sdkitty

so suddenly looking sexy is a high priority?
I can't tell the boy from the girl


----------



## mkr

She looks like she’s having a nervous breakdown.


----------



## Freckles1

She looks nuts


----------



## vink

I think her gown looks good. But her eyeliner isn’t so. The usual style was much better. Overall, I think she looks good. And despite comments about her being underweight, her skin is actually look nice here.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don’t know how she’s able to hide how cold she is.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She looks like a dying cruella deville.


----------



## lvstratus

She is looking more and more like a wax figure. She is obviously obsessed with her image, which is so sad because she used to be one of the most beautiful women in the world.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think one of the saddest things about being someone SO beautiful is that you literally can't age gracefully or peacefully. How do you hang on to beauty?


----------



## imgg

Grande Latte said:


> I think one of the saddest things about being someone SO beautiful is that you literally can't age gracefully or peacefully. How do you hang on to beauty?


You can't, but I feel you can age gracefully by dressing and acting age appropriate. Unfortunately, too many formally beautiful  women try to hang on by dressing like their 20 and it just makes them look foolish.

CZJ I always thought was so pretty.  Now she looks like nice looking stylish lady and appreciate she is not trying to go for that sex appeal look she once had.

That's why it is so important to have other things going for you besides just your looks.  Beauty for certain will fade eventually.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> so suddenly looking sexy is a high priority?
> I can't tell the boy from the girl


I can't help but wonder if mom is afraid of competition.  Those girls could be so beautiful!


----------



## bag-mania

imgg said:


> I can't help but wonder if mom is afraid of competition.  Those girls could be so beautiful!



I thought the same thing, the stereotype of the vain mother threatened by her daughters' youth and blossoming beauty.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I thought the same thing, the stereotype of the vain mother threatened by her daughters' youth and blossoming beauty.


IDK......that would be pretty extreme to turn your girls into boys because you're threatened.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> IDK......that would be pretty extreme to turn your girls into boys because you're threatened.



I don't think she'd necessarily do it consciously, but there are subtle and not so subtle things a mother can say and do which will affect the way a girl sees herself. You can imagine that that effect quadruples if your mom is a movie star famous for her beauty.


----------



## skarsbabe

Zahara is very pretty but also doesn't look like Mom. Shiloh and Vivian are her own flesh and blood and definitely would be seen as "younger Angelina's" - I can see that happening had they maintained a feminine appearance. Shiloh never smiles, it's sad


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I don't think she'd necessarily do it consciously, but there are subtle and not so subtle things a mother can say and do which will affect the way a girl sees herself. You can imagine that that effect quadruples if your mom is a movie star famous for her beauty.


I've wondered if part of the reason for Cher's daughter being the way she/he is could be due to not wanting to try to compete with the iconic mother.  I may get bashed for this but who knows?


----------



## imgg

bag-mania said:


> I don't think she'd necessarily do it consciously, but there are subtle and not so subtle things a mother can say and do which will affect the way a girl sees herself. You can imagine that that effect quadruples if your mom is a movie star famous for her beauty.


Exactly and I believe AJ suffers from a mental disorder.  There is no way that does not affect children in some capacity.


----------



## skyqueen

imgg said:


> You can't, but I feel you can age gracefully by dressing and acting age appropriate. Unfortunately, too many formally beautiful  women try to hang on by dressing like their 20 and it just makes them look foolish.
> 
> CZJ I always thought was so pretty.  Now she looks like nice looking stylish lady and appreciate she is not trying to go for that sex appeal look she once had.
> 
> That's why it is so important to have other things going for you besides just your looks.  Beauty for certain will fade eventually.


I agree with you concerning CZJ..."a lady who lunches" type of look. When I look at Charlize Theron and Halle Berry, similar age group, those gals can pull off sexy gracefully because they look wholesome, not angular. Helen Mirren is still sexy, in her seventies!
Ms. Jolie always reminded me of a vampire


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> You can't, but I feel you can age gracefully by dressing and acting age appropriate. Unfortunately, too many formally beautiful  women try to hang on by dressing like their 20 and it just makes them look foolish.
> 
> CZJ I always thought was so pretty.  Now she looks like nice looking stylish lady and appreciate she is not trying to go for that sex appeal look she once had.
> 
> That's why it is so important to have other things going for you besides just your looks.  Beauty for certain will fade eventually.


who is CZJ?  having trouble keeping up here
think it got it.  Catherine Zeta Jones?


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> who is CZJ?  having trouble keeping up here
> think it got it.  Catherine Zeta Jones?


Yes, Catherine Zeta Jones. 

She is not as popular as she once was so I should have spelled it out the first time.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Grande Latte said:


> I think one of the saddest things about being someone SO beautiful is that you literally can't age gracefully or peacefully. How do you hang on to beauty?



Eating a healthy, balanced diet probably helps.


----------



## baglover1973

sdkitty said:


> I've wondered if part of the reason for Cher's daughter being the way she/he is could be due to not wanting to try to compete with the iconic mother.  I may get bashed for this but who knows?



I said the same thing about 10 pages back and got totally bashed and put through the ringer.  (well about AJ not Cher)


----------



## Singra

I don't care what the children are wearing. Their faces are clean, they're wearing matching shoes, their clothes are ironed, it's appropriate for the occasion... this is a big win in my book.


----------



## imgg

baglover1973 said:


> I said the same thing about 10 pages back and got totally bashed and put through the ringer.  (well about AJ not Cher)



We should all be able to voice our opinions without being bashed.  Same has happened to me and many others.  There is nothing wrong with not sharing the same opinion  and I hate the way the country is going where people publically shame you if your opinion is different.   I guess it is still better than being killed for different opinions and beliefs like in some countries.

I said this before, a few years ago it was not allowed to say anything negative about AJ, she was many posters HG celebrity.  Time have changed.


----------



## Cocoabean

Singra said:


> I don't care what the children are wearing. Their faces are clean, they're wearing matching shoes, their clothes are ironed, it's appropriate for the occasion... this is a big win in my book.



Look a few pages back. At the Flea Market one of the children was not wearing matching shoes. Not sure if it was a style thing or not. It was mismatched flip flops.


----------



## Singra

Hmmm but not all opinions are equal because not all the supporting evidence is the same... for example to say she might have an eating disorder is not surprising because she appears to have lost weight as she's gotten older. You don't know she has an eating disorder and you can't say for sure but it's a possibility because of the weight fluctuations you've observed. On a speculation scale this is about a 6 in terms of how true it might be.

To say she has a mental disorder is speculation, she may have had her share of emotional problems when she was young but there hasn't been convincing evidence to show she has one in recent years. She holds down a job, she manages a life that includes juggling nannies, personal assistants and large fortune. Perhaps she isn't a nice person but mentally ill? or crazy? I'm no expert but I know that if someone is mentally ill we'd be all to observe more chaos. On a speculation scale this is a 1... I want to say zero but I'm feeling generous.

To say she's makes her children dress a certain way is also pure speculation. Based on the experience of many parents it's extremely difficult to get children to dress a certain way if they don't want to, they choose what they want and looking at these children it seems they have free reign maybe too much free feign, I mean I think it is at a stage where they could try harder to be neater and this is coming from someone who is a chronic slacker. If they want to dress as girls or dress as boys who cares, they can choose right? isn' t freedom of choice what the US is all about? I'm not interested in exploring the politics of this but these children are still children and they have the right to some measure of privacy even if they're semi public and being discussed online.

People will feel I'm targeting them and I'm sorry if feelings are hurt and you can jump on me if yo want but I'm wanting to point out that there are opinions and then there are opinions that are so far in the realm of opinion that they're most likely false.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Damn. I wanted to see her in person. She was appearing at the Y and I skipped swimming that day.


----------



## sdkitty

Singra said:


> Hmmm but not all opinions are equal because not all the supporting evidence is the same... for example to say she might have an eating disorder is not surprising because she appears to have lost weight as she's gotten older. You don't know she has an eating disorder and you can't say for sure but it's a possibility because of the weight fluctuations you've observed. On a speculation scale this is about a 6 in terms of how true it might be.
> 
> To say she has a mental disorder is speculation, she may have had her share of emotional problems when she was young but there hasn't been convincing evidence to show she has one in recent years. She holds down a job, she manages a life that includes juggling nannies, personal assistants and large fortune. Perhaps she isn't a nice person but mentally ill? or crazy? I'm no expert but I know that if someone is mentally ill we'd be all to observe more chaos. On a speculation scale this is a 1... I want to say zero but I'm feeling generous.
> 
> To say she's makes her children dress a certain way is also pure speculation. Based on the experience of many parents it's extremely difficult to get children to dress a certain way if they don't want to, they choose what they want and looking at these children it seems they have free reign maybe too much free feign, I mean I think it is at a stage where they could try harder to be neater and this is coming from someone who is a chronic slacker. If they want to dress as girls or dress as boys who cares, they can choose right? isn' t freedom of choice what the US is all about? I'm not interested in exploring the politics of this but these children are still children and they have the right to some measure of privacy even if they're semi public and being discussed online.
> 
> People will feel I'm targeting them and I'm sorry if feelings are hurt and you can jump on me if yo want but I'm wanting to point out that there are opinions and then there are opinions that are so far in the realm of opinion that they're most likely false.


I agree with most of what you're saying.  We don't know that she has an eating disorder, although she is awfully thin.  No evidence that's she's mentally ill.
I don't think she makes the girls dress like boys.  I think she probably lets them wear what they want.  I personally don't have kids.  I think if I did I'd prefer that my children dress as girls if they're girls.  But I don't know that you can force them.  Her daughter is beyond just wearing un-girlie clothes (like dresses).  She has her hair like a boy and looks just like a boy.  Would not be my choice for my daughter but maybe with some kids, you don't get to choose.


----------



## imgg

*All *opinions on here are speculations (ALL of them, including yours)   Regarding AJ having a mental disorder, you do not have to treat someone to see the signs of a disorder.  Many psychologists believe AJ has BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder) based on symptoms (cutting, shift in personas etc.)  Is their opinion 100% accurate, probably not, but based on having a doctorate degree in human behavior, they probably have a better idea than most.

Not going to argue again about my own opinions. No hurt feelings though, I am perfectly okay with having different thoughts, ideas, opinions than others and feel it is interesting to read others.  The bashing is not cool though.


----------



## prettyprincess

I don’t think she’s forcing them to dress like boys, but I don’t think she’s discouraging it either. In fact, I think she encourages it because she likes the attention it brings her. Maybe I grew up with “strict” parents because they could definitely force me to dress the way they wanted. My mother bought all our clothes and made sure my siblings and I were dressed appropriately at all times. The girls dressed like girls and the boys dressed like boys, no confusion. There’s way too much freedom for kids today.


----------



## imgg

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t think she’s forcing them to dress like boys, but I don’t think she’s discouraging it either. In fact, I think she encourages it because she likes the attention it brings her. Maybe I grew up with “strict” parents because they could definitely force me to dress the way they wanted. My mother bought all our clothes and made sure my siblings and I were dressed appropriately at all times. The girls dressed like girls and the boys dressed like boys, no confusion. There’s way too much freedom for kids today.


This has always been a controversial topic and what has bothered me is they have dressed Shiloh as an infant in boys clothes.  If you do a quick google search you will see baby Shiloh in blue.  If a child later in life wants to dress like a boy, more power to them but I agree with you I think there was a lot of encouragement.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> This has always been a controversial topic and what has bothered me is they have dressed Shiloh as an infant in boys clothes.  If you do a quick google search you will see baby Shiloh in blue.  If a child later in life wants to dress like a boy, more power to them but I agree with you I think there was a lot of encouragement.


that is strange


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> *All *opinions on here are speculations (ALL of them, including yours)   Regarding AJ having a mental disorder, you do not have to treat someone to see the signs of a disorder.  Many psychologists believe AJ has BPD (Borderline Personality Disorder) based on symptoms (cutting, shift in personas etc.)  Is their opinion 100% accurate, probably not, but based on having a doctorate degree in human behavior, they probably have a better idea than most.
> 
> Not going to argue again about my own opinions. No hurt feelings though, I am perfectly okay with having different thoughts, ideas, opinions than others and feel it is interesting to read others.  The bashing is not cool though.


you're entitled to your opinion.  from what I can tell she did exhibit problems when she was young (cutting) but that doesn't mean she's mentally ill now.  I don't like the way she treated her husband and don't think it was necessarily good for the kids but that could just be nasty, not mentally ill


----------



## bag-mania

prettyprincess said:


> I don’t think she’s forcing them to dress like boys, but I don’t think she’s discouraging it either. *In fact, I think she encourages it because she likes the attention it brings her. *Maybe I grew up with “strict” parents because they could definitely force me to dress the way they wanted. My mother bought all our clothes and made sure my siblings and I were dressed appropriately at all times. The girls dressed like girls and the boys dressed like boys, no confusion. There’s way too much freedom for kids today.



I agree with that assessment. Angelina loves attention and she likes the public to see her as being supportive and encouraging (whether her kids actually need it or not). You know, All hail St. Angie!


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I agree with that assessment. Angelina loves attention and she likes the public to see her as being supportive and encouraging (whether her kids actually need it or not). You know, All hail St. Angie!


well if TPF is any indication of public opinion, the St Angie era is over


----------



## chowlover2

sdkitty said:


> well if TPF is any indication of public opinion, the St Angie era is over


She pretty much lost her halo when she dumped St Brad!


----------



## mkr

She lost her halo when she threw him and the kids under the bus.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> you're entitled to your opinion.  from what I can tell she did exhibit problems when she was young (cutting) but that doesn't mean she's mentally ill now.  I don't like the way she treated her husband and don't think it was necessarily good for the kids but that could just be nasty, not mentally ill


I think she hides it better now.  Before it was much more advert (to bring attention to her)  Now she does it in other ways like another poster pointed out regarding her girls dressing like boys: 

*In fact, I think she encourages it because she likes the attention it brings her. *

That is a symptom of borderline behavior.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oh I still like her. But not as much. Just not interested in her directing projects. I knew that stupid movie she directed with Brad was bad idea and that stunt she pulled to get the kids away from him was reprehensible. I wonder if he could forgive that. Not that she cares.

What's taking so long for the divorce to finalize? Property division?


----------



## zen1965

Where I live the days of dressing baby girls strictly in baby pink and baby boys strictly in powder blue are long gone. Thankfully.
As a little girl Shilo wore dresses and had longish hair. To me it is ridiculous to imply that Brad and Angelina willfully dressed her like a boy from day one to garner attention for themselves.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All of their girls dressed "like girls" when they were younger. If you think differently you were not paying attention. Shiloh broke out of it faster but she definitely wore dresses as a baby/toddler.


----------



## bellecate

" Hmmm but not all opinions are equal because not all the supporting evidence is the same..."
Not sure how to do the quote thing correctly.

My opinion... all opinions are equal.
People are equal and their opinions are equal. An opinion I always thought was a person voicing their thoughts about a situation based on their personal interpretation of things they have seen and heard.
Just my two cents.


----------



## skarsbabe

She did break out of it really young - around age 4 maybe?












It was definitely once her younger twin siblings came around.


----------



## bag-mania

At that young age it makes you wonder if she "broke out of it" or if it was imposed upon her. How many parents here let their four-year-olds choose all their own clothes? Or do you choose clothing for your young children because you're the parent and that's your job?

Is part of her identity to be unacquainted with a hairbrush as well?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> At that young age it makes you wonder if she "broke out of it" or if it was imposed upon her. How many parents here let their four-year-olds choose all their own clothes? Or do you choose clothing for your young children because you're the parent and that's your job?
> 
> Is part of her identity to be unacquainted with a hairbrush as well?


I can believe it was her choice.  And her parents didn't fight it.  Angie was quite the wild child when she was young so I would think she'd be open to what do you call it? fluid sexuality or whatever.  Miley Cyrus used this term not re gender but re whether she was attracted to men or women.  Anyway.....I hope they didn't steer her into being a boy and see no reason why they would have.


----------



## imgg




----------



## bag-mania

^No pretty pink princess dresses for that little girl from birth.


----------



## imgg

bag-mania said:


> ^No pretty pink princess dresses for that little girl from birth.


Shiloh was such a pretty baby.  She hit the genetic jackpot. I'm sure being more girlie would have brought her a whole lot more attention.


----------



## imgg

skarsbabe said:


> She did break out of it really young - around age 4 maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was definitely once her younger twin siblings came around.


Here are some younger ones...


----------



## bag-mania

Are there any photos of her in a dress?


----------



## kkfiregirl

seems really young to make clothing choices. a child that age can barely even dress themselves successfully. its more likely that an adult made the choice to dress the girl in 'boy' clothes ... perhaps its some sort of 'social experiment.'


----------



## chessmont

Gosh Shiloh is a beautiful child!  Genetic jackpot indeed....


----------



## pukasonqo

kkfiregirl said:


> seems really young to make clothing choices. a child that age can barely even dress themselves successfully. its more likely that an adult made the choice to dress the girl in 'boy' clothes ... perhaps its some sort of 'social experiment.'



my DD hated pink and frilly, girly dresses
as soon as she turned 2 she would flatly refuse to collaborate if she didn’t like the clothes
and she wore short hair and her brother’s hand me downs not because of any social experiment but because they were quality and money was tight
she is 18 now


----------



## peppermintpatty

Shiloh in my opinion is by far the most beautiful of their biological children. Pictures of her with longer hair and in a dress- she was breathtaking. IDK I picked out my kids clothes when they were little. I have 5 kids and I have one that had very strong opinions about what he wore. I thought it was cute. He is an adult know and he did always dress boyish, just had strong opinions. 
Shiloh is who she is or isn't. I sincerely hope she wasn't encouraged to be anything but herself. I hope she is happy. When I made a comment about the kids a few pages back, it isn't just the clothes. Brush their hair, they don't have to have ribbons and bows, but brushed is nice. The worst part to me is they do look miserable. Maybe its the paps following them, maybe they are tired. I'm sure it could be a wide variety of reasons. It does get old to see them so miserable so often. JMHO  
I don't care if it's popular or not. They aren't seen with Brad. When they are with Angie, it's Angie the director, the producer, or a pap stroll. It all seems so contrived. It all seems to lack a genuine bond, more of a show to be put on and Angie is of course the star. The only vibe I get from her is self-centered and cold. Watching her go out in her black dress with the white train, she was in full look at me Angie mode. Her kids were right there with her and they may as well have been on the moon...


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Shiloh is a cutie pie.


----------



## imgg

kkfiregirl said:


> seems really young to make clothing choices. a child that age can barely even dress themselves successfully. its more likely that an adult made the choice to dress the girl in 'boy' clothes ... perhaps its some sort of 'social experiment.'


I wouldn't be surprised if that was an area of contention in their marriage.  Angelina does not look like someone you would want to argue with.


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> my DD hated pink and frilly, girly dresses
> as soon as she turned 2 she would flatly refuse to collaborate if she didn’t like the clothes
> and she wore short hair and her brother’s hand me downs not because of any social experiment but because they were quality and money was tight
> she is 18 now


so she doesn't dress like a boy now I assume?


----------



## baglover1973

I am going to say this and i don't care if I get reamed.  Shiloh is adorable, beautiful....there is no way as a toddler she chose to dress like a boy.  my son did not have the any interest in what he wore at that age other than it being comfortable.  People can pick this apart all they want but she , Brad or the both of them made the decision early on that she would be dressed like a boy.....and that is all she knows....AJ does have some form of some mental issue happening.  She did when she was young and unless she has had any extensive therapy, those issues remain and have manifested in other ways.....Sorry not sorry.


----------



## myown

bag-mania said:


> At that young age it makes you wonder if she "broke out of it" or if it was imposed upon her. How many parents here let their four-year-olds choose all their own clothes? Or do you choose clothing for your young children because you're the parent and that's your job?
> 
> Is part of her identity to be unacquainted with a hairbrush as well?


also back when I was young we inherited clothes from older sibling, relatives or friends. even when one is a girl, she can re-wear the clothes of a boy without looking like a boy. its about how to style and mix the pieces.


----------



## myown

pukasonqo said:


> my DD hated pink and frilly, girly dresses
> as soon as she turned 2 she would flatly refuse to collaborate if she didn’t like the clothes
> and she wore short hair and her brother’s hand me downs not because of any social experiment but because they were quality and money was tight
> she is 18 now


I have an older sister, she got dressed /dressed herself very girly, so of course I hated all the girly stuff. But I never looked like a boy. I had years with short hair, too. I remember I had 2 pink or red jumpers, I never wore them, I loved blue. But looking at old pictures, one wouldn't say I looked like a boy.


----------



## pukasonqo

sdkitty said:


> so she doesn't dress like a boy now I assume?



nope and if she did it would not change my feelings towards her, i want her to have a happy and fulfilled life


----------



## MarieCurie

bag-mania said:


> At that young age it makes you wonder if she "broke out of it" or if it was imposed upon her. How many parents here let their four-year-olds choose all their own clothes? Or do you choose clothing for your young children because you're the parent and that's your job?
> 
> Is part of her identity to be unacquainted with a hairbrush as well?


I have a 4year old and decided that fighting about clothing and hairstyle choice was not a battle I had the energy to fight, so she picks out her own clothes, I even take her shopping to avoid wasting money on clothes she has no interest in wearing. The only difference is that my child loves dresses so I don't have people insinuating that I'm imposing clothing choices on her... Does it happen? Maybe.That doesn't mean Angelina is doing it though


----------



## kkfiregirl

pukasonqo said:


> my DD hated pink and frilly, girly dresses
> as soon as she turned 2 she would flatly refuse to collaborate if she didn’t like the clothes
> and she wore short hair and her brother’s hand me downs not because of any social experiment but because they were quality and money was tight
> she is 18 now



Thank you for sharing this  I don’t know many two-year-olds that are interested in their clothing choices & that is what I based my statement on. 

Also, I think you can see how your situation was a little different than Angie’s. Someone who has to wear hand-me-downs because of family finances vs a very wealthy child who can wear designer baby clothes if that’s what the parents chose.


----------



## vink

Just to chim in a bit on toddler and their clothes. I have a 7 years old DD who I let her pick out her own clothes since she was 3 or 4. I’m quite a tomboy myself, always in pants, so her wardrobe has lot of pants. She also has a bit of dresses coz who can resist those cutesy outfits. She has a phase of wearing all dresses and tutu and a phase of wearing all pants. There’s even a phase that she thought wearing dresses made her seemed weaker than wearing pants, but one of her instructors (a tough woman who went through 3 cancers herself), told her that being tough isn’t all about clothes but the attitude and how she carry herself. These days, she has quite a balance wardrobe of pants and dresses. And she picks her outfit of the day based on her activities. If she’s going rock climbing, she’ll be in pants, but if she’s going to some fancy events, it’s all dresses. 

I think the kids can think. But the guidance they receive along the way is also very important.


----------



## imgg

vink said:


> . These days, she has quite a balance wardrobe of pants and dresses. And she picks her outfit of the day based on her activities. If she’s going rock climbing, she’ll be in pants, but if she’s going to some fancy events, it’s all dresses.
> 
> *I think the kids can think. But the guidance they receive along the way is also very important.*


That is exactly right.  Kids need guidance, structure, rules and love.  Allowing kids to raise themselves is partly why we are in the self-entitled era that everyone complains about.

I don't think Shiloh could pick out her clothing at birth.  Having her in blue at that age is quite the coincidence that as a toddler she also picked out boys clothes.   From what I can see those kids life is all about AJ.  They need to be in school, have hobbies, friends etc.  not jetting off to AJ next photo op.  It's really sad.


----------



## skarsbabe

They also adopted Zahara not long after Shiloh was born, correct? It seems Zahara gets to be the girly girl of the family.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Zahara has had the same facial expressions since she was a baby. she’s adorable ❤️


----------



## myown

these old photos are kinda scary. Shiloh got dressed in what you could call boys clothes while the sister gets dressed in girly clothes. what does this say about the relationship of AJ and Shiloh? After these pics I would agree with the ones saying that there is no space for another beauty besides AJ. Since Shilohs birth everyone said how adorable she looked and that she is beautiful. Anyone remembers Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs?


----------



## sdkitty

myown said:


> these old photos are kinda scary. Shiloh got dressed in what you could call boys clothes while the sister gets dressed in girly clothes. what does this say about the relationship of AJ and Shiloh? After these pics I would agree with the ones saying that there is no space for another beauty besides AJ. Since Shilohs birth everyone said how adorable she looked and that she is beautiful. Anyone remembers Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs?


I hope you're wrong
The thing is it's not just her clothes; it's the hair and everything.  We'll see as she matures.  She's going to grow into a young woman and she will decide whether to cover it up or to be a beautiful young woman.


----------



## skarsbabe

Well and the change with Vivienne is really pretty recent. Look at her here - beautiful little girl!


----------



## sdkitty

skarsbabe said:


> Well and the change with Vivienne is really pretty recent. Look at her here - beautiful little girl!


yes....is the other child Shiloh?


----------



## gazoo

The most peculiar thing to me about the Jolie-Pitt kids, is that there are now two girls dressing as boys. They aren't coming off as "tomboys" but as boys, with their haircuts and mannerisms. Viv was really girly only a moment ago. Zahara is the standout as the only one that embraced femininity from the beginning.  If the boys were into girl's clothing, then maybe I'd think Brad and Angie were into some social experiment. There are several other male children in Hollywood that wear dresses when out and about. I'd think with all the recent shrink analysis and reported therapy, and with the accusations against Brad, that if there were cause for concern over the kid's being forced to dress contrary to their wishes it would have been fleshed out last year. 

I can't really say I'm surprised with any of this when I consider how polarizing Angie has always strived to be.


----------



## gazoo

sdkitty said:


> yes....is the other child Shiloh?



That's Knox.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> That's Knox.


thanks


----------



## imgg

gazoo said:


> The most peculiar thing to me about the Jolie-Pitt kids, is that there are now two girls dressing as boys. They aren't coming off as "tomboys" but as boys, with their haircuts and mannerisms. Viv was really girly only a moment ago. Zahara is the standout as the only one that embraced femininity from the beginning.  If the boys were into girl's clothing, then maybe I'd think Brad and Angie were into some social experiment. There are several other male children in Hollywood that wear dresses when out and about. I*'d think with all the recent shrink analysis and reported therapy, and with the accusations against Brad, that if there were cause for concern over the kid's being forced to dress contrary to their wishes it would have been fleshed out last yea*r.
> 
> I can't really say I'm surprised with any of this when I consider how polarizing Angie has always strived to be.


Not necessarily.  Brad is smart enough not to publically fight Angie on a lot of their issues.   You can not win with Borderlines, they have so much emotional energy.  Angie cut out her father for a long time after he publically discussed her mental issues (which I did not agree with).  Brad wants a relationship with his kids, so fighting Angie on things she strongly believes in will not help him.

I do remember Angie stating she did not want her biological kids to get more attention than the adoptive ones.  Shiloh as many others also pointed out was gorgeous as a baby. Part of her decision to dress, Shiloh down (short hair, boys clothes) may be so people wouldn't fawn all over her.  You would not be able to help give Shiloh more attention because she was so beautiful.  I think that's sad though.  Life is not fair, sometimes people are more pretty, but that doesn't take away from others special qualities and as a parent you help develop.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> Not necessarily.  Brad is smart enough not to publically fight Angie on a lot of their issues.   You can not win with Borderlines, they have so much emotional energy.  Angie cut out her father for a long time after he publically discussed her mental issues (which I did not agree with).  Brad wants a relationship with his kids, so fighting Angie on things she strongly believes in will not help him.
> 
> I do remember Angie stating she did not want her biological kids to get more attention than the adoptive ones.  Shiloh as many others also pointed out was gorgeous as a baby.  I do think part of her decision to dress Shiloh down (short hair, boys clothes) so people wouldn't fawn all over her.  You would not be able to help give Shiloh more attention because she was so beautiful.  I think that's sad though.  Life is not fair, sometimes people are more pretty, but that doesn't take away from others special qualities and as a parent you help develop.


I don't know if she is borderline or not.  It's one thing to not want to spoil your kids and not want them to get excessive attention.  But to turn your girl into a boy for this reason would be ridiculous.  Again, we're all speculating here.  We don't really know what's going on.  I guess time will tell.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> I don't know if she is borderline or not.  It's one thing to not want to spoil your kids and not want them to get excessive attention.  But to turn your girl into a boy for this reason would be ridiculous.  Again, we're all speculating here.  We don't really know what's going on.  I guess time will tell.


Right, we are all speculating.   Dressing your girl as boy that young of an age (and as you pointed out not just dressing the hair etc.)  there would have to be parent encouragement.  Why that would be, we all have our opinions.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I can't imagine what those kids will say when they are adults... 
In the photo where Pax is holding his mom by the arm ( she is wearing the black and white dress). She looks to her left and see a number of people wanting her autograph. The look on Pax and Shiloh's face is painful to look at, at least for me. One moment they are part of the excitement, assisting their mom, and the next moment she is gone. And they are left standing there. If you look at their faces, their expressions say it all.
I don't care who thinks I am seeing things or reading things into it- I can't nor have I ever been able to look at her as anyone but self-centered and me oriented. And for that type of person to have 6 children, it's disturbing


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> I can't imagine what those kids will say when they are adults...
> In the photo where Pax is holding his mom by the arm ( she is wearing the black and white dress). She looks to her left and see a number of people wanting her autograph. The look on Pax and Shiloh's face is painful to look at, at least for me. One moment they are part of the excitement, assisting their mom, and the next moment she is gone. And they are left standing there. If you look at their faces, their expressions say it all.
> I don't care who thinks I am seeing things or reading things into it- I can't nor have I ever been able to look at her as anyone but self-centered and me oriented. And for that type of person to have 6 children, it's disturbing


I think that photo where Pax is holding her arm looks awkward....like a son being put into a husband's role


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> I can't imagine what those kids will say when they are adults...
> In the photo where Pax is holding his mom by the arm ( she is wearing the black and white dress). She looks to her left and see a number of people wanting her autograph. The look on Pax and Shiloh's face is painful to look at, at least for me. One moment they are part of the excitement, assisting their mom, and the next moment she is gone. And they are left standing there. If you look at their faces, their expressions say it all.
> I don't care who thinks I am seeing things or reading things into it- I can't nor have I ever been able to look at her as anyone but self-centered and me oriented. And for that type of person to have 6 children, it's disturbing


I still think its possible Shiloh wants to look like a boy and isn't being led into by her mother.  I have a friend who has a son (now grown) with multiple learning disabilities, etc.  I recall she told me one of the things she noticed when he was very little that seemed off was he would throw a fit over what to wear.  Not saying there is anything wrong with Shiloh as far as mental health, learning disability, etc.  But there are kids like that.


----------



## imgg

peppermintpatty said:


> I can't imagine what those kids will say when they are adults...
> In the photo where Pax is holding his mom by the arm ( she is wearing the black and white dress). She looks to her left and see a number of people wanting her autograph. The look on Pax and Shiloh's face is painful to look at, at least for me. One moment they are part of the excitement, assisting their mom, and the next moment she is gone. And they are left standing there. If you look at their faces, their expressions say it all.
> I don't care who thinks I am seeing things or reading things into it- I can't nor have I ever been able to look at her as anyone but self-centered and me oriented. And for that type of person to have 6 children, it's disturbing


I wonder if there will be an "aha moment" or if being raised that way for so long, she will never know the difference.


----------



## skarsbabe

will definitely be interesting to see what comes out of that household once they are adults and can do their own thing


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> I wonder if there will be an "aha moment" or if being raised that way for so long, she will never know the difference.


I'm thinking maybe when she hits puberty if she is attracted to boys that will be a trigger


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> I'm thinking maybe when she hits puberty if she is attracted to boys that will be a trigger


I certainly hope you're right.  If you buy into my theory, I am not sure how much damage/confusion that would have caused though.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> I certainly hope you're right.  If you buy into my theory, I am not sure how much damage/confusion that would cause though.


IDK.....between living as a boy when she's a girl and possibly going a little wild like her mother as a girl.....or maybe neither of the above


----------



## skarsbabe

She's 11.5, chances are that will happen pretty soon too.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> IDK.....between living as a boy when she's a girl and possibly going a little wild like her mother as a girl.....or maybe neither of the above


Her mom was much older though when she decided to date women and cut her hair.  Hopefully I'm wrong, for Shiloh's sake. 
I would love to see how gorgeous she would become dressing and looking as a girl.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> Her mom was much older though when she decided to date women and cut her hair.  Hopefully I'm wrong, for Shiloh's sake.
> I would love to see how gorgeous she would become dressing and looking as a girl.


IDK that much about her background but recall cutting and the strange relationship with her brother.  I assume if she had relationships with women she also had plenty of experience with guys before she became St Angie


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> IDK that much about her background but recall cutting and the strange relationship with her brother.  I assume if she had relationships with women she also had plenty of experience with guys before she became St Angie


Here's an article.  I think she was in her late teens or early twenties when she dated women.  
http://heavy.com/news/2016/09/angel...r-girlfriend-jenny-shimizu-divorce-brad-pitt/


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> Here's an article.  I think she was in her late teens or early twenties when she dated women.
> http://heavy.com/news/2016/09/angel...r-girlfriend-jenny-shimizu-divorce-brad-pitt/


maybe Angie will have a wife next


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> maybe Angie will have a wife next


LOL!


----------



## bag-mania

skarsbabe said:


> will definitely be interesting to see what comes out of that household once they are adults and can do their own thing



I'm thinking one or more of them will write a book.  Then we'll know if there were any "Mommie Dearest" moments happening in that house.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I'm thinking one or more of them will write a book.  Then we'll know if there were any "Mommie Dearest" moments happening in that house.


we'll have to wait quite a while for that.  and I think Brad is too smart to talk about her


----------



## BagOuttaHell

sdkitty said:


> we'll have to wait quite a while for that.  and I think Brad is too smart to talk about her



I think she meant the kids. lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> maybe Angie will have a wife next



I can see that!


----------



## sdkitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I think she meant the kids. lol.


Yes, understood.
I was just saying the kids are too young to write a book and I don't thank Brad will talk


----------



## myown

imgg said:


> I do remember Angie stating she did not want her biological kids to get more attention than the adoptive ones.  Shiloh as many others also pointed out was gorgeous as a baby. Part of her decision to dress, Shiloh down (short hair, boys clothes) may be so people wouldn't fawn all over her.  You would not be able to help give Shiloh more attention because she was so beautiful.  I think that's sad though.  Life is not fair, sometimes people are more pretty, but that doesn't take away from others special qualities and as a parent you help develop.


if that is true. oh my god. i mean. i can't find the words to express my thoughts.

ETA if you turn this around then the result is she thought her adopted children are not cute or attention-worth


----------



## myown

sdkitty said:


> I still think its possible Shiloh wants to look like a boy and isn't being led into by her mother.  I have a friend who has a son (now grown) with multiple learning disabilities, etc.  I recall she told me one of the things she noticed when he was very little that seemed off was he would throw a fit over what to wear.  Not saying there is anything wrong with Shiloh as far as mental health, learning disability, etc.  But there are kids like that.


I worked at a kindergarten where I had this girl (5 or 6 years old), she started to dress in boys clothes suddenly. and then a few month later cut off her hair. her mother explained she said she wanted to be like a boy. when I asked the girl she answered, boys do cooler things, like soccer or climb on trees and the boys wouldn't let her in girls outfits, so she decided to wear more outdoor clothes. and the haircut, well she was alone in her room and there was a scissor.


----------



## imgg

myown said:


> if that is true. oh my god. i mean. i can't find the words to express my thoughts.
> 
> ETA if you turn this around then the result is she thought her adopted children are not cute or attention-worth


It's speculation, but I think there is something there. IMHO AJ is not well.   Here is an article when Shiloh was first born quoting AJ saying Shiloh is privileged and she feels more for her adoptive kids.

http://www.mtv.co.uk/angelina-jolie/news/angelina-shiloh-is-a-blob
Wasn't Shiloh conceived while Brad was married to JA? Maybe there is some guilt there.

Whatever the reasons, I feel bad for Shiloh.


----------



## skarsbabe

> "I think I feel so much more for Madd and Zee because they're survivors, they came through so much. Shiloh seemed so privileged from the moment she was born. I have less inclination to feel for her," she said.



Yes because that is totally Shiloh's fault that she was born into it...


----------



## imgg

skarsbabe said:


> Yes because that is totally Shiloh's fault that she was born into it...


She is not well.  Like I said previously, there is no way that does not affect your kids.


----------



## skarsbabe

Oh I totally agree. The more you read into her, AJ is a bit nuts!


----------



## kkfiregirl

we are all a bit nuts! lol


----------



## sdkitty

skarsbabe said:


> Yes because that is totally Shiloh's fault that she was born into it...


wow.....if that's how she feels, why not just stick to adopting kids?


----------



## KatharinaV

It's really interesting to read opinions on girl's clothes vs. boys clothes. I live in Scandinavia and the days of strict pink dresses really are over here. Now people tend to dress their kids more in a unisex style greys, creams black etc. of course you have dresses for girls if you want, and pink/blue,  but it's just not really an issue. I agree that it seems as if Shiloh dress much 'like a boy' (if such a thing exists if you think about it) but didn't they state some years back that she was much influenced by the older brother, and wanted to dress like him?


----------



## bag-mania

imgg said:


> Wasn't Shiloh conceived while Brad was married to JA? Maybe there is some guilt there.



The idea that Angie may have felt even a shred of guilt for taking up with a married man seems impossible. At the time she acted almost proud of the fact that Brad left Jen for her, at least that's how I remember it.


----------



## imgg

bag-mania said:


> The idea that Angie may have felt even a shred of guilt for taking up with a married man seems impossible. At the time she acted almost proud of the fact that Brad left Jen for her, at least that's how I remember it.


I remember that too, but I remember reading how upset she was her dad cheated on her mom.   I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt.  Personally I think Angie is vile and is f ing up her poor kids.  They need to be in school and around normal kids to even give them a shot at normalcy.


----------



## bag-mania

imgg said:


> I remember that too, but I remember reading how upset she was her dad cheated on her mom.   I was trying to give her the benefit of the doubt.  Personally I think Angie is vile and is f ing up her poor kids.  They need to be in school and around normal kids to even give them a shot at normalcy.



Ah, well now of course she would be upset at her dad cheating on her mom, because that affected HER. She cares about herself most of all. At far as Brad cheating to be with her, I doubt she gave it a second thought because she was the "winner" and Jen was the odd woman out in that scenario.

IMO Angie only cares about others when she can get positive media coverage of it, preferably on a global scale.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Ah, well now of course she would be upset at her dad cheating on her mom, because that affected HER. She cares about herself most of all. At far as Brad cheating to be with her, I doubt she gave it a second thought because she was the "winner" and Jen was the odd woman out in that scenario.
> 
> Angie only cares about others when she can get positive media coverage of it, preferably on a global scale.


you're probably right about Jen
But I still give her credit for her humanitarian work


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> you're probably right about Jen
> But I still give her credit for her humanitarian work



That's fine. I'm sure to those her work has helped her motives are inconsequential.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> That's fine. I'm sure to those her work has helped her motives are inconsequential.


I think it's possible that she can be cruel at times in her personal life and also have a big heart when it comes to things like starving children.  In fact, it may support the theory that she's bipolar


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I think it's possible that she can be cruel at times in her personal life and also have a big heart when it comes to things like starving children.  In fact, it may support the theory that she's bipolar



With her I think anything could be possible. She is a strange woman for sure.


----------



## imgg

bag-mania said:


> Ah, well now of course she would be upset at her dad cheating on her mom, because that affected HER. She cares about herself most of all. At far as Brad cheating to be with her, I doubt she gave it a second thought because she was the "winner" and Jen was the odd woman out in that scenario.
> 
> IMO Angie only cares about others when she can get positive media coverage of it, preferably on a global scale.


Great point!


----------



## myown

skarsbabe said:


> Yes because that is totally Shiloh's fault that she was born into it...


wow how can a mother say that


----------



## myown

KatharinaV said:


> It's really interesting to read opinions on girl's clothes vs. boys clothes. I live in Scandinavia and the days of strict pink dresses really are over here. Now people tend to dress their kids more in a unisex style greys, creams black etc. of course you have dresses for girls if you want, and pink/blue,  but it's just not really an issue. I agree that it seems as if Shiloh dress much 'like a boy' (if such a thing exists if you think about it) but didn't they state some years back that she was much influenced by the older brother, and wanted to dress like him?


its one thing to dress your child gender-neutral. and you also can dress your girls like girls in blue and grey. and even girls can have short hair without being labeled as boys and boys can have long hair without being labeled as or look like girls. 
its the way Shiloh is styled. and now her younger sister, too


----------



## mkr

Yes Angie was so upset her Dad cheated on her Mom. But it was okay for her to sleep with her mother’s boyfriend.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Yes Angie was so upset her Dad cheated on her Mom. But it was okay for her to sleep with her mother’s boyfriend.


well that's different


----------



## imgg

mkr said:


> Yes Angie was so upset her Dad cheated on her Mom. But it was okay for her to sleep with her mother’s boyfriend.


What?  I never heard this before.  She is crazier than I thought.  I always thought she had a close relationship with her mom?  That's the lowest you can go, if true.   Well. not the lowest, mentally harming your children is right up there.


----------



## gazoo

imgg said:


> What?  I never heard this before.  She is crazier than I thought.  I always thought she had a close relationship with her mom?  That's the lowest you can go, if true.   Well. not the lowest, mentally harming your children is right up there.



Here's a source that claims that: http://www.judiciaryreport.com/angelina_jolie_slept_with_mother_boyfriend.htm

I've never read that Angelina has denied it.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> Here's a source that claims that: http://www.judiciaryreport.com/angelina_jolie_slept_with_mother_boyfriend.htm
> 
> I've never read that Angelina has denied it.


this is real soap opera stuff


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> It's speculation, but I think there is something there. IMHO AJ is not well.   Here is an article when Shiloh was first born quoting AJ saying Shiloh is privileged and she feels more for her adoptive kids.
> 
> http://www.mtv.co.uk/angelina-jolie/news/angelina-shiloh-is-a-blob
> Wasn't Shiloh conceived while Brad was married to JA? Maybe there is some guilt there.
> 
> Whatever the reasons, I feel bad for Shiloh.


I wonder if it's possible that she had these feelings about not wanting the bio kids to get more attention and that caused her to make subconscious decisions on how to dress the girls.  IDK but I think if it's true she feels this way, what a really sad thing it is.  To have beautiful healthy children and to repress them.  It would be a good thing if she didn't want to spoil her kids and wanted them to understand that other children don't have all the privileges they have.  But to try to intentionally make a little girl look just like a boy - if that's what she is doing - is not right.


----------



## bag-mania

imgg said:


> What?  I never heard this before.  She is crazier than I thought.  I always thought she had a close relationship with her mom?  That's the lowest you can go, if true.   Well. not the lowest, mentally harming your children is right up there.



I'm sure in her mind she believes she was close to her mom. That didn't stop her from being competitive with her. Since she was only 16 at the time the most blame should go to the man in this case. He shouldn't have done it no matter how much of a little Lolita Angie may have been at that age. Though it does show that she has been using her sexuality for most of her life.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if it's possible that she had these feelings about not wanting the bio kids to get more attention and that caused her to make subconscious decisions on how to dress the girls.  IDK but I think if it's true she feels this way, what a really sad thing it is.  To have beautiful healthy children and to repress them.  It would be a good thing if she didn't want to spoil her kids and wanted them to understand that other children don't have all the privileges they have.  But to try to intentionally make a little girl look just like a boy - if that's what she is doing - is not right.


This is what believe.  I remember reading a long time ago, Brads mom bought Shiloh a dress (as an infant) and Angelina flipped.  Borderlines can not have any attention taken away from them.  Because Shiloh was so pretty and was probably getting so much attention, Angelina squashed that.  So sad.


----------



## imgg

gazoo said:


> Here's a source that claims that: http://www.judiciaryreport.com/angelina_jolie_slept_with_mother_boyfriend.htm
> 
> I've never read that Angelina has denied it.


Thanks for posting this.  All the symptoms of BPD .


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> This is what believe.  I remember reading a long time ago, Brads mom bought Shiloh a dress (as an infant) and Angelina flipped.  Borderlines can not have any attention taken away from them.  Because Shiloh was so pretty and was probably getting so much attention, Angelina squashed that.  So sad.


no offense but who is the source?  do you know this is true?


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> no offense but who is the source?  do you know this is true?


Source for what?  The dress Brads mom bought?  Like I stated, read it a long time ago.


----------



## bisousx

sdkitty said:


> no offense but who is the source?  do you know this is true?



Here:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Jane-buys-tomboy-Shiloh-girly-clothes.html

Angelina Jolie has reportedly been left furious after her boyfriend Brad Pitt's mother Jane insisted on buying 'girly' clothes for her notoriously tomboyish granddaughter Shiloh.

Despite Shiloh and her five siblings being allowed to choose their own clothes by their famous parents, Jane Pitt is said to have purchased a series of feminine outfits for the six-year-old.

According to the Evening Standard, Angelina found Jane's move 'disrespectful' for her to buy such clothes for Shiloh, considering it is well known that she likes to dress in similar style to her brothers.

A source told the newspaper: 'It's well documented that Shiloh likes to dress like a boy. 

'But Jane still insists on buying her fairy costumes and princess dresses, which Angelina finds very disrespectful.'


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

What is this? FemaleFirst? A lot of what’s been said in the last two or three pages are unsubstantiated rumors. Ever since when did we star believing low-level tabloids as a true source of celebrity gossip? Not even People or Us Weekly. Ridiculous.


----------



## mkr

This is a gossip forum. Key word - gossip.  I thought we had a stickie.


----------



## sdkitty

bisousx said:


> Here:
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-Jane-buys-tomboy-Shiloh-girly-clothes.html
> 
> Angelina Jolie has reportedly been left furious after her boyfriend Brad Pitt's mother Jane insisted on buying 'girly' clothes for her notoriously tomboyish granddaughter Shiloh.
> 
> Despite Shiloh and her five siblings being allowed to choose their own clothes by their famous parents, Jane Pitt is said to have purchased a series of feminine outfits for the six-year-old.
> Interesting....but the Daily Mail?
> According to the Evening Standard, Angelina found Jane's move 'disrespectful' for her to buy such clothes for Shiloh, considering it is well known that she likes to dress in similar style to her brothers.
> 
> A source told the newspaper: 'It's well documented that Shiloh likes to dress like a boy.
> 
> 'But Jane still insists on buying her fairy costumes and princess dresses, which Angelina finds very disrespectful.'



Not blaming anyone for posting this but I'd take the DM with a grain of salt


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I’m am dying of laughter at some of this. The delusion.


----------



## zen1965

Unfortunately, the gossip in this particular thread brings out the worst in people. Each to their own. So carry on, dolls.


----------



## mkr

Oh come on now we’re hard on everyone. We don’t discriminate.


----------



## Singra

We are hard on everyone but sometimes it gets to a certain point with a celeb... Jolie is one of them... and people go out of their way to point out things that can’t ever be proved in a satifactory way.

I don’t know what it is, a certain level of popularity is part of it but also some people just have personalities that rub people the wrong way. There are certainly sharp edges to Jolie but I don’t see anything that would make me go out of my way to show her up. I’d have to care about her more than I do to go to those lengths and I simply don’t care to that degree.

Also diagnosing from afar is a useless endevour. If you don’t have access to proper data you’ll never know. You see people on TV doing it all the time and when you start to dig you find out they’re mostly bulls**t. On principal and as a general rule I reject public diagnosis of people’s psychiatric condition... it’s been wrong too many times to be reliable. If you do that in one situation you have to do it in other situations.


----------



## Singra

The thing about the style of the kid’s clothing...

It is a bit odd that they almost all dress in such boyish clothes, actually the camo pants and military vibe is all a bit odd but I don’t see that as having been forced on them. I see it as reflective of a general attitude that’s probably prevalent in their house that comes from the type of travel they do and a certain attitude to life, certainly Jolie and Pitt are not hippie pacifists. Pitt and Jolie have always had a punk aesthetic, I can see them having an anti Kim and Kanye approach possibly to the extreme.

The point about the parent not wanting competition seems interesting, there does seem like there might be something to that a bit but if Jolie was really borderline wouldn't she want to attract more attention then she is? Wouldn't she'd be at Kim K level attention/fame wh*ring? She's not a church mouse (aka Michelle Williams) but she's not unreasonable in the amount of attention she craves and receives... I'm talking attention by HWood standards.

Those children don’t seem unhappy, they seem a confident, rambunctious lot. In their world I don’t think glamour features too highly on their to-do list, that doesn't seem like a bad thing.  Although like I said before it would be nice if they could clean up more often then they do and it would be nice is each child had their own sensibilities... they all dress a little too similar to each other and it looks like they all hang out with each other too much.


----------



## Singra

myown said:


> its one thing to dress your child gender-neutral. and you also can dress your girls like girls in blue and grey. and even girls can have short hair without being labeled as boys and boys can have long hair without being labeled as or look like girls.
> *its the way Shiloh is styled. and now her younger sister, too*


That is a bit odd because now that the one child has hit a certain age it's like her older siblings have hijacked her dress sense. Sometimes that happens at a certain age particularly when you have a lot of older siblings, the sway of the older siblings is strong especially when you're the youngest and especially at a certain age. She'll fight back or she'll merge in with them depending on her base personality. I personally think it's more to do with the sibling dynamic then the dictates of the parent.

Shiloh is different, from a certain age she seemed very certain and there's been little deviation. I don't know enough about transgender to comment fully and I want to avoid thorny discussions on it because what's the point? this is the Angelina Jolie/Brad Pitt thread not the Jolie/Pitt spawn thread and we should still be careful about discussing the children on that level, they're not old enough and haven't chosen a public life.


----------



## imgg

There are a lot of proven facts -quotes from AJ saying she is more inclined to her adoptive children, Shiloh was privileged at birth, she is a blob and pictures of Shiloh as an infant in blue.  There are also facts about AJ cutting herself, being highly sexual, fench kissing her own brother.  These are not things us posters here made up one day.  Her own father said AJ has mental issues. What I find odd, is people saying a celebrity is not well, but yet seems to think that would never affect their children.  That to me is a bit delusional.


----------



## Singra

No I'm saying you don't know the level to which they are affected. Those are all factoids that are strung together into a narrative, the end of that story is that Jolie has a clinical disorder. I don't disagree that Jolie might have problems or might not be a very nice person I disagree that you can prove she has a clinical disorder. You cannot prove that. To throw around words like crazy as if they are definitive is the thing I am pushing back on.

If you want to say I think she may be like this or like that... I don't have a problem with that but people have been very strong in their condemnation and they use evidence that can be interpreted and threaded together in multiple ways.

I guess I don't see that her children are that adversely affected, they seem happy and healthy, a bit outside certain "norms" perhaps but so what? they can do what they want. I don't understand why it's so offensive and riles people so much.


----------



## imgg

Obviously we will never agree and as someone else pointed out this is a gossip site and  is speculation  which includes *ALL* of our opinions.  Clinically, can psychologists diagnosis someone without evaluating and/or psychological testing?  Not with absolute certainty. However there are common traits with certain mental health issues.  Some stronger and easier to diagnosis than others.

My opinion is AJ is not well and I do feel that has influenced her children.  It's not speculations or a tremendous leap to see a mother dress her beautiful daughter in boy clothes from birth and state that has not affected that little girl or the way she views herself.  There are many who see it that way and many who don't.   That's ok, we don't have to agree.  I personally feel it has done harm and the fact the children are home schooled and shielded from growing up among other normal children is further damaging their ability to make a choice.


----------



## sdkitty

All we really know about the   Kids is what we see in photos


----------



## imgg

Who is stating anything different?


----------



## mkr

Come on now it’s not that serious.


----------



## imgg

No, but I love some people repeat what I write, then jump on me later for it.  I guess for some it only means something when it comes from them. I see that a lot on here- how dare you have an opinion that is different than mine, but its okay if I call someone racist or crazy etc if it is _*my* _assessment. The hypocrisy is cute.


----------



## Flatsy

imgg said:


> It's not speculations or a tremendous leap to see a mother dress her beautiful daughter in boy clothes from birth and state that has not affected that little girl or the way she views herself.  There are many who see it that way and many who don't.   That's ok, we don't have to agree.  I personally feel it has done harm and the fact the children are home schooled and shielded from growing up among other normal children is further damaging their ability to make a choice.


She didn't dress Shiloh as a boy from birth.  In fact, when Shiloh was a baby, she was consistently dressed in very frilly, very girly clothing.  Google "Shiloh Pitt baby".  Little white dresses and hand-knit cardigans.  However, Angelina has always said she lets her children choose their own clothing.  Shiloh's clothing didn't turn boyish until she was about 4 and has gotten consistently more boyish since then. I have heard nothing to indicate that this is Angelina's choice, only that it is Shiloh's choice.  

Mental health professionals (except religiously-affiliated homophobic/transphobic quacks masquerading as mental health professionals) agree that it is unhealthy to force a gender identity on to children.  Angelina would be harming Shiloh if she forced her to dress like a girl against her will.  Shiloh is dressing how she likes and seems happy.  Shiloh might be a tomboy now and turn into the girliest teenager there ever was.  Or maybe not.

Out of respect for a little girl's privacy, it's wrong to speculate much further than that on Shiloh's gender identity.  Maybe when she's an adult, she'll want to talk about publicly.  Maybe then she'll say exactly what you want to hear - that she hates her pathologically egotistical mother who cruelly forced her to dress like a boy throughout her childhood - but I seriously doubt that.

I myself am a little skeptical about how good it is for the children to be homeschooled and traveling all the time.  I think a lot of people are skeptical about it.  But I certainly can't make a definitive pronouncement that it's doing damage to the children.  I have no way of knowing that.  

And I also don't know that they are not "growing up among normal children".  We don't know how they spend 98% of their time.  The children appear to have friends.  (Didn't they have friends over when Angelina did her Vanity Fair interview?  I've also seen non-famous children with them when they are photographed out and about.)  Sending them to a $40,000 per year private school in Brentwood with the Damons and the Afflecks and other super-rich children would not be my idea of "normal" and "healthy" either,  That's how the Paris Hiltons and Nicole Richies of the world are created.  

People criticized Mia Farrow for homeschooling her brood of adopted children too and she produced a child genius who graduated from Yale Law School at 21 and became a famous journalist, so I think we all have to wait and see before we decree that evil Angelina has destroyed her children's lives.


----------



## Singra

^ You are a saint for writing all that out, you did it so well. 



imgg said:


> No, but I love some people repeat what I write, then jump on me later for it.  I guess for some it only means something when it comes from them. I see that a lot on here- how dare you have an opinion that is different than mine, but its okay if I call someone racist or crazy etc if it is _*my* _assessment. The hypocrisy is cute.


LOL... F**k yeah everyone is hypocritical. It's hard to put things into words in a short space of time, I certainly don't spend that much time on it and things get twisted in the moment.  Confession time: I almost never look back more than one page if I've skipped a day or two. I'm a sinner, lock me up.

It was interesting to see all the information again, I mean I'd completely forgotten a ton of stuff. I can see a bit more clearly why you came to those conclusions but still don't agree and think we go crazy on Jolie for little else besides she's a conduit for a bunch of other sh*t... but I appreciate the time taken.


----------



## imgg

So glad you shared your posting habits with me, I was dying to know.  

We at least finally agree on one thing.  ​


----------



## nicole0612

Not weighing in on Angelina’s motives or non-motives; I have no idea. However, I do have a son under the age of two, and he chooses his own clothing with a vengeance. This only started a few weeks ago, but he definitely has an opinion and chooses for himself, and it’s the end of world if we try to put on an outfit he doesn’t like, even if his own selection looks terrible. He does mostly pick “Boy” styles, because we don’t have anything else for him to select from, however if we had older children with their clothes available to grab, I would not be surprised at all if he wore “girl” clothing sometimes. I have a pair of pink sparkly shoes by the front door, and he always chooses these to wear around the house rather than his own shoes or my husband’s shoes. Our nanny has two daughters and he loves to wear their “girly” things as well as his own clothes. So a little child can and will definitely choose their own clothing.


----------



## bag-mania

Here Angie explains her decision to homeschool. As is typical of her, it is chock full of dramatic concern mixed with pretentiousness.


*Inside the Jolie-Pitt Kids’ Lives Now: Homeschooling and Visits with Brad*

More than one year after filing for divorce from Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie and her six children are moving on with their lives.

“Angelina is busy with everything she is doing, including being a super mom to her kids,” a Jolie source tells PEOPLE in this week’s issue. “But she is doing fine and working with Brad on ways to continue their lives so everyone is happy.”

Jolie and Pitt’s divorce is not yet finalized, but it is moving forward. In the meantime, the pair have been “working out time for him to be with the kids, which he treasures,” says another source. For Pitt “the process has been difficult,” says a source close to the situation. “But he is OK and remains committed to his family.” (While Pitt has dated since their split — “nothing serious,” says a source — there’s been no hint yet of a new romance on Jolie’s part.)

Maddox, 16, Pax, 14, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 11, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 9, live with Jolie, 42, in L.A. and visit Pitt, 54. Earlier this year, Jolie bought a $24 million estate once owned by Cecil B. DeMille to be closer to Pitt. During the week, the kids “are focused on studying,” a family source says. “They have tutors for all kinds of subjects, including different languages and instruments. The kids are also very physically active. They like soccer and love skateboarding, and also take self-defense classes.”

At a December screening of her Golden Globe-nominated movie First They Killed My Father, Jolie explained her decision to homeschool her kids.

“It bothered me how little I was taught in school,” Jolie, 42, explained. “I do worry about my children’s education. I homeschool partially because they are from around the world and it’s very … I didn’t want them to have the same education I had when it came to Vietnam or Cambodia.”

Cambodia-born Maddox served as an executive producer on the Golden Globe-nominated film, and Vietnamese-born Pax pitched in with production and still photography.

“We finished the script a few years ago and we both looked at each other and we said ‘What do we do?’ And we said we’ll wait for the day that Maddox says he’s ready. Because he has to do this with us,” Jolie continued. “I don’t know anything about my son’s birth parents, but I imagine that they went through a very, very similar experience and so this is, this is part of who he is and what he should know about who they must have been.”

On Dec. 15 she took Knox, Pax, Shiloh and Zahara, to the U.N. Correspondents Association dinner in New York City, where she praised her kids while accepting an award for her refugee work.

“When people of any race or of any religion are being persecuted and killed, we cannot do less than we are capable of doing,” the actress, who will return for Disney’s Maleficent 2, told the audience. “This is what I want my own children to know and value and what I have learned from them. Children have an understanding and a truth. They can instinctively feel right from wrong. They are not led by strategy they are led by morality. So most of all, thank you to my children. I am so proud of who you are growing up to be and for the hope that gives me for the future.”

https://www.google.com/amp/people.com/movies/jolie-pitt-kids-lives-now/amp/


----------



## bagsforme

Can't blame her for homeschooling.   They are constantly traveling so she can't keep pulling them out of school for that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am so sick of the super mom narrative. She is rich and has a lot of help. And that is great that she put herself in that position. But enough already.


----------



## bag-mania

They haven't been traveling since she separated from Brad, so over a year now. 
She says she homeschools because her kids are from around the world implying there isn't an American school focused on international issues enough for her diverse brood.


----------



## bisousx

bag-mania said:


> They haven't been traveling since she separated from Brad, so over a year now.
> She says she homeschools because her kids are from around the world implying there isn't an American school focused on international issues enough for her diverse brood.



I tend to agree with her and don’t think there’s anything to get defensive about. I never feel more American than when I’m abroad and in whatever group I’m in, I know the least about the rest of the world. What we were taught in school is only a fraction to blame as to why we’re not interested in global affairs. It’s ingrained in our culture not to care, and I’m perfectly fine with it.


----------



## afsweet

i can see the appeal of homeschooling and having a bit more control and say in what and how the kids are taught. i don't have children yet i worry what education will be like when i do...


----------



## kkfiregirl

I always forget that Angelina is so young! She’s only 42, so that means that she adopted her eldest child when she was 27 — that seems incredibly young to me!


----------



## Grande Latte

I don't understand homeschooling. Unless you live in a really remote area or your children needs special schooling. It's nice for kids to integrate into school communities and meet their peers. It's like a small society and from early on, you learn how to interact with others and authorities. It's part of the fun and normalcy of growing up. Why is Angelina depriving her kids of a normal education. And what makes her home schooling so special? Why can't she integrate global issues when the kids are on breaks which is a lot of time!

The kids are really just all about her.


----------



## Alexenjie

I hope Brad gets to have longer stays with the kids this Christmas. I remember reading last year how despondent he felt with only a one day visit of a few hours. I know he keeps his time with the kids private and I respect that. Still I wish we would see a picture now and then of him and the children.


----------



## Grande Latte

Came across this old photo of Angie. What a beauty.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

bag-mania said:


> Here Angie explains her decision to homeschool. As is typical of her, it is chock full of dramatic concern mixed with pretentiousness.
> 
> 
> *Inside the Jolie-Pitt Kids’ Lives Now: Homeschooling and Visits with Brad*
> 
> More than one year after filing for divorce from Brad Pitt, Angelina Jolie and her six children are moving on with their lives.
> 
> “Angelina is busy with everything she is doing, including being a super mom to her kids,” a Jolie source tells PEOPLE in this week’s issue. “But she is doing fine and working with Brad on ways to continue their lives so everyone is happy.”
> 
> Jolie and Pitt’s divorce is not yet finalized, but it is moving forward. In the meantime, the pair have been “working out time for him to be with the kids, which he treasures,” says another source. For Pitt “the process has been difficult,” says a source close to the situation. “But he is OK and remains committed to his family.” (While Pitt has dated since their split — “nothing serious,” says a source — there’s been no hint yet of a new romance on Jolie’s part.)
> 
> Maddox, 16, Pax, 14, Zahara, 12, Shiloh, 11, and twins Vivienne and Knox, 9, live with Jolie, 42, in L.A. and visit Pitt, 54. Earlier this year, Jolie bought a $24 million estate once owned by Cecil B. DeMille to be closer to Pitt. During the week, the kids “are focused on studying,” a family source says. “They have tutors for all kinds of subjects, including different languages and instruments. The kids are also very physically active. They like soccer and love skateboarding, and also take self-defense classes.”
> 
> At a December screening of her Golden Globe-nominated movie First They Killed My Father, Jolie explained her decision to homeschool her kids.
> 
> “It bothered me how little I was taught in school,” Jolie, 42, explained. “I do worry about my children’s education. I homeschool partially because they are from around the world and it’s very … I didn’t want them to have the same education I had when it came to Vietnam or Cambodia.”
> 
> Cambodia-born Maddox served as an executive producer on the Golden Globe-nominated film, and Vietnamese-born Pax pitched in with production and still photography.
> 
> “We finished the script a few years ago and we both looked at each other and we said ‘What do we do?’ And we said we’ll wait for the day that Maddox says he’s ready. Because he has to do this with us,” Jolie continued. “I don’t know anything about my son’s birth parents, but I imagine that they went through a very, very similar experience and so this is, this is part of who he is and what he should know about who they must have been.”
> 
> On Dec. 15 she took Knox, Pax, Shiloh and Zahara, to the U.N. Correspondents Association dinner in New York City, where she praised her kids while accepting an award for her refugee work.
> 
> “When people of any race or of any religion are being persecuted and killed, we cannot do less than we are capable of doing,” the actress, who will return for Disney’s Maleficent 2, told the audience. “This is what I want my own children to know and value and what I have learned from them. Children have an understanding and a truth. They can instinctively feel right from wrong. They are not led by strategy they are led by morality. So most of all, thank you to my children. I am so proud of who you are growing up to be and for the hope that gives me for the future.”
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/people.com/movies/jolie-pitt-kids-lives-now/amp/



What about any of this is pretentious and 'dramatic' concern, though? She cares of other people being persecuted and killed, why is that dramatic?


----------



## bag-mania

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What about any of this is pretentious and 'dramatic' concern, though? She cares of other people being persecuted and killed, why is that dramatic?



Because she's using her kids and her personal choice of their form of education to publicly advocate her social causes in the media. Why can't she allow her kids to just live privately as kids without being used in interviews as symbols of her efforts?

In the interview she says that 16-year-old Maddox was executive producer of her Cambodia film. Does anyone truly believe he contributed any significant work on the actual film? Of course not. But Angie wants us to believe that her adopted Cambodian boy was fully involved in this. That is as pretentious as hell.


----------



## Grande Latte

They heyday of Angie and Brad. They looked smashing together.


----------



## sdkitty

yes, I remember when I first saw them in this poster.....it was like they were the perfect couple


----------



## Tivo

I never tire of throwback pics of Angie.


sdkitty said:


> yes, I remember when I first saw them in this poster.....it was like they were the perfect couple


i loved this movie!


----------



## GoGlam

She really was a gorgeous woman, would still probably be if she didn’t look so skeletal


----------



## Sasha2012

She directed the Golden Globe nominated First They Killed My Father.

And Angelina Jolie commanded attention on the red carpet for the Golden Globe Foreign-Language Film Symposium in Hollywood on Saturday.

The 42-year-old donned a casual chic ensemble as she wore a white oxford and navy skirt for the annual awards event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lass-navy-skirt-grey-scarf.html#ixzz53Xvvgxh7


----------



## peppermintpatty

Casual chic...  I see frumpy...


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie was escorted to the Golden Globe Awards by her son Pax on Sunday.

The actress posed alongside her handsome 14-year-old lad on the red carpet as he matched his mom in a black tuxedo with Time's Up pin.

Angelina, 42, looked nothing short of sensational in a black gown, keeping with the event's color scheme, with sheer neckline and feathered sleeves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ives-son-Pax-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz53YsfCSNn


----------



## Bag*Snob

Pax is so handsome. Angie looks meh.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> Unfortunately, the gossip in this particular thread brings out the worst in people. Each to their own. So carry on, dolls.



I know, it's like Angie can do nothing right, lol  every gossipy tabloid rumor is believed.


----------



## Grande Latte

I think Angie looks fine at the Golden Globes. Hair and makeup is beautiful. 
I'm not crazy about the evening gown, but nonetheless, I don't think she's trying hard to draw attention to herself.


----------



## Grande Latte

Here's Angie's dress and Jennifer Aniston's dress. There's very little you can do given the black theme. Black is limiting in evening gowns.


----------



## lvstratus

I think she looked elegant at the GG, but I’m shocked she didn’t sign the Time’s Up fund, but than again, she doesnt seem a woman women’s....


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

lvstratus said:


> I think she looked elegant at the GG, but I’m shocked she didn’t sign the Time’s Up fund, but than again, she doesnt seem a woman women’s....


Yes, I suppose all the work she’s done for refugees and women and children on behalf of the UNHCR for I don’t know... like 16 years is null and void because she did not sign for Times Up. Please, TimesUp is a great idea but it’s too little too late. It’s self righteous celebrities who want to look like they’re doing something. Half of these people couldn’t care less about protecting the rights of women who are not rich actresses.


----------



## mkr

Well gee wiz you should change your username to sunshine.


----------



## lvstratus

GaGa Zsabor said:


> Yes, I suppose all the work she’s done for refugees and women and children on behalf of the UNHCR for I don’t know... like 16 years is null and void because she did not sign for Times Up. Please, TimesUp is a great idea but it’s too little too late. It’s self righteous celebrities who want to look like they’re doing something. Half of these people couldn’t care less about protecting the rights of women who are not rich actresses.



I didn’t say that, sorry but your are misinterpreting my words, and if you think that it is too late to do something regarding this very serious cause, than it is up to you...
I also think that everything that Angelina does is very well planned and calculated so she can have the “Saint Angelina” image perpetuated, which is fine for me as long as her work with th UN leads to something, unfortunately the results are bafelly null, she gains more with that than the people that she “supposedly “ tries to help.


----------



## horse17

GaGa Zsabor said:


> Yes, I suppose all the work she’s done for refugees and women and children on behalf of the UNHCR for I don’t know... like 16 years is null and void because she did not sign for Times Up. Please, TimesUp is a great idea but it’s too little too late. It’s self righteous celebrities who want to look like they’re doing something. Half of these people couldn’t care less about protecting the rights of women who are not rich actresses.


----------



## horse17

back to style...I think AJ looked beautiful..she obviously played it down a bit, and I didn't care for the dress or hair...

 but since there is a photo of JA in here,  I liked JA dress better...but angie blows her away in the looks department..


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> Well gee wiz you should change your username to sunshine.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## horse17

GaGa Zsabor said:


> Yes, I suppose all the work she’s done for refugees and women and children on behalf of the UNHCR for I don’t know... like 16 years is null and void because she did not sign for Times Up. Please, TimesUp is a great idea but it’s too little too late. It’s self righteous celebrities who want to look like they’re doing something. Half of these people couldn’t care less about protecting the rights of women who are not rich actresses.


BINGO..it was so laughable to watch this last night...lets jump on this bandwagon NOW....what a joke total hypocrites..


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie was escorted to the Golden Globe Awards by her son Pax on Sunday.
> 
> The actress posed alongside her handsome 14-year-old lad on the red carpet as he matched his mom in a black tuxedo with Time's Up pin.
> 
> Angelina, 42, looked nothing short of sensational in a black gown, keeping with the event's color scheme, with sheer neckline and feathered sleeves.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ives-son-Pax-Golden-Globes.html#ixzz53YsfCSNn



Angie! Blanche called! She wants her night gown back!


----------



## mkr

dangerouscurves said:


> Angie! Blanche called! She wants her night gown back!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## tweegy

dangerouscurves said:


> Angie! Blanche called! She wants her night gown back!



I don’t like this pic... makes me feel old [emoji58]


----------



## dangerouscurves

tweegy said:


> I don’t like this pic... makes me feel old [emoji58]



[emoji23] me too.


----------



## scarlet555

I liked JA dress better, Angie's looked meh...


----------



## Tivo

GaGa Zsabor said:


> Yes, I suppose all the work she’s done for refugees and women and children on behalf of the UNHCR for I don’t know... like 16 years is null and void because she did not sign for Times Up. Please, TimesUp is a great idea but it’s too little too late. It’s self righteous celebrities who want to look like they’re doing something. Half of these people couldn’t care less about protecting the rights of women who are not rich actresses.


Preach


----------



## kateincali

The dress would have been fine without the goth cheerleader pom pom sleeves


----------



## afsweet

i actually like angie's dress more than usual because of the feather sleeves. it would look even more boring without them.


----------



## SandyC1981

I agree stephc005...loved her earrings though!


----------



## flo

I was intrigued with her reaction compared to the other women when Oprah was on the stage so I googled it and here’s what I found:
Oprah's legendary philanthropy nearly matches her fame, and one of her recent projects is the Oprah Winfrey Leadership Academy for Girls in South Africa. The boarding school is devoted to finding academically gifted low-income girls in South Africa and then nurturing their leadership abilities. Obviously, Oprah's pursuing a noble goal with the project, and she occasionally looks to other celebrities for help with promoting the school. Knowing that Angelina Jolie has a deep and abiding love for Africa, Oprah invited her to lend a hand in promoting the school. Jolie supposedly flatly refused. She was apparently still peeved that Oprah had sided with Jennifer Aniston in Aniston's breakup with Jolie's beau Brad Pitt.


----------



## dangerouscurves

flo said:


> View attachment 3928841
> 
> I was intrigued with her reaction compared to the other women when Oprah was on the stage so I googled it and here’s what I found:
> Oprah's legendary philanthropy nearly matches her fame, and one of her recent projects is the Oprah Winfrey Leadership Academy for Girls in South Africa. The boarding school is devoted to finding academically gifted low-income girls in South Africa and then nurturing their leadership abilities. Obviously, Oprah's pursuing a noble goal with the project, and she occasionally looks to other celebrities for help with promoting the school. Knowing that Angelina Jolie has a deep and abiding love for Africa, Oprah invited her to lend a hand in promoting the school. Jolie supposedly flatly refused. She was apparently still peeved that Oprah had sided with Jennifer Aniston in Aniston's breakup with Jolie's beau Brad Pitt.



Daaaaaaang, if looks could kill!


----------



## Grande Latte

Hmmm... on forgiveness. Hmm....that's a whole other subject.

Since we're a style thread, have you noticed many celebs are rocking darker hair? Long dark brown hair with big curls. It's a good look. Angie included. I'm so tempted myself.

Here's Penelope's dress at GG. IMO she's the best dressed. She looks smashing! Yeah, this hair!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Grande Latte said:


> Hmmm... on forgiveness. Hmm....that's a whole other subject.
> 
> Since we're a style thread, have you noticed many celebs are rocking darker hair? Long dark brown hair with big curls. It's a good look. Angie included. I'm so tempted myself.
> 
> Here's Penelope's dress at GG. IMO she's the best dressed. She looks smashing! Yeah, this hair!
> 
> View attachment 3928867



We're in gossip thread actually. [emoji4]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

dangerouscurves said:


> We're in gossip thread actually. [emoji4]



Doll, we're actually in the 'Angelina hate' thread


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Doll, we're actually in the 'Angelina hate' thread



[emoji23] Oops, my bad.


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL


----------



## Sasha2012

She entrusted the help of her 14-year-old son Pax to escort her to Sunday's Golden Globe Awards in Los Angeles.

And Angelina Jolie, 42, gave the honor to daughters Shiloh, 11, and Zahara, 13, on the red carpet of the National Board of Review Awards Gala at Cipriani in New York on Tuesday evening.

The Academy Award-winning actress looked stunning in a sheer black dress with her daughters opting for black suits alongside human rights activist Loung Ung.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...heer-black-dress-daughters.html#ixzz53kqWwN7s


----------



## baglover1973

surprised by Zahara in a suit now too......


----------



## zen1965

Here we go....


----------



## dangerouscurves

I don't see anything wrong with the girls wearing suits. It's 2018.


----------



## bisousx

Better dressed in a suit than like a Kardashian child...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> Here we go....



+1


----------



## LibbyRuth

I don't think there's anything wrong with what the girls are wearing - I think they look cute. But I have to say I have an issue with how frequently Angelina uses her kids as her escorts on red carpets. To me, it's one thing when stars bring their kids to the red carpet of a kid's event - like the opening of an animated movie. But regardless of what the event is, Angelina always seems to bring one of them along. Being a kid in the public eye is hard. Being children of divorce is hard. Why make it tougher on them by thrusting them into the spotlight? It feels like she uses them to push her image and I don't care for it.


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with what the girls are wearing - I think they look cute. But I have to say I have an issue with how frequently Angelina uses her kids as her escorts on red carpets. To me, it's one thing when stars bring their kids to the red carpet of a kid's event - like the opening of an animated movie. But regardless of what the event is, Angelina always seems to bring one of them along. Being a kid in the public eye is hard. Being children of divorce is hard. Why make it tougher on them by thrusting them into the spotlight? It feels like she uses them to push her image and I don't care for it.



I agree with you. Some here probably think it's sweet that she is "sharing" her fame with her kids, but to me it looks like they are just living props for Angie.


----------



## SandyC1981

I don't see anything wrong with her bringing her kids to events  What is the big deal?

The kids look happy in those pics...cute kids!


----------



## SandyC1981

Anyone watch the latest movie she directed? First They Killed My Father...really good!! Depressing but good..


----------



## prettyprincess

I saw this interview with Burt Reynolds talking about Angelina when she was young, he said that she said or did something very inappropriate. He called her wild. Made me wonder if Angelina encourages the girls to dress like boys because she herself was hypersexualized when she was young.


----------



## mkr

I think she brings the kids so she’s not alone.


----------



## skarsbabe

I think this is the first time Zahara's worn a tux/suit in public, so whether AJ thinks so or not, it is kind of a statement.
They do look happ(ier) in these pics though!


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m wearing a suit today. It looks remarkably like the one Z is wearing....


----------



## kkfiregirl

nothing wrong with bringing the children along. it’s not like they’re going out to a movie premiere every night. 

I don’t see them as being ‘in the spotlight’ actually. I hardly know much about them.


----------



## dangerouscurves

She's a proud mother! I don't see the difference between her taking her kids to red carpet events and regular moms who posts pictures of their kids on Facebook errrrryday!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Beside, the kids look happy and enjoy being there. That's all that matters.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was recently the subject of rumors she was romancing a Cambodian filmmaker - speculation that has since been shot down by an insider.

But Angelina Jolie was certain to turn plenty of heads as she attended the Critics' Choice Awards on Wednesday in a stunning white feathered dress that put her multiple back tattoos on display.

The actress, 42, cut a heavenly figure as she mingled with fellow stars inside the show as she supported her film First They Killed My Father, which had been nominated for Best Foreign Language Film.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zles-Critics-Choice-Awards.html#ixzz540HLH4UI


----------



## kkfiregirl

makeup looks nice ... her skin is beautiful.


----------



## queennadine

Not really a fan of hers, but her skin is beautiful. She looks great.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

She's a total lollipop head! My goodness


----------



## horse17

Her skin is beautiful but those tattoos look gross...


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Eeeeeek. Maybe the black sacks are the best look for her.


----------



## kateincali

I'm not a huge fan of the dress, but she looks gorgeous here

I guess I'm in the minority in thinking she doesn't look too thin and/or unhealthy.


----------



## horse17

^ I agree...she doesn’t look as thin in these photos...


----------



## baglover1973

looks as thin as always to me....jmho (her arm is the same size as the child she is hugging)


----------



## CobaltBlu

That lipstick color looks great on her


----------



## SandyC1981

I love her in white.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I love the top of her dress and her shoes too. The bottom of the dress, not so much. Thin as ever. White is a nice change from black.


----------



## peppermintpatty

I forgot to add, she has no butt- none what so ever!!!!


----------



## anitalilac

Sasha2012 said:


> She was recently the subject of rumors she was romancing a Cambodian filmmaker - speculation that has since been shot down by an insider.
> 
> But Angelina Jolie was certain to turn plenty of heads as she attended the Critics' Choice Awards on Wednesday in a stunning white feathered dress that put her multiple back tattoos on display.
> 
> The actress, 42, cut a heavenly figure as she mingled with fellow stars inside the show as she supported her film First They Killed My Father, which had been nominated for Best Foreign Language Film.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...zles-Critics-Choice-Awards.html#ixzz540HLH4UI


she looks beautiful and radiant here ...like she use to long long time ago....


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. She's bouncing back. She's finally looking radiant again. I'm glad afterall she's only 42.
I think white is a beautiful color on her. Red lipstick really looks great too.


----------



## mkr

She looks really good. 
Anyone wondering if she ate that food?


----------



## DesigningStyle

She needs earring lifts. 
And, where did her butt go?


----------



## GoGlam

I agree, her face is looking much better.. she is glowing! Her body a little better too.


----------



## skarsbabe

Her tattoos are almost as bad as Paris Jackson's....


----------



## gazoo

I don't mind the tattoos. I think she looks radiant. Skin-tone and makeup looks great. Wish she'd put on a bit of weight, but overall she's looking less frail to me. And happy, she looks happy in the recent shots. 

ETA: I don't think she's ever had a butt, has she?


----------



## Grande Latte

No. She never had a butt.


----------



## Swanky

Her widdle wegs can't hold up a butt anyway, lol


----------



## vink

Whoever said she’s too thin, I agree with them now. 

Her skin and makeup may look good or normal enough, but that level of thinness is sick. I never agree or think she’s too thin until I see these photos.


----------



## dangerouscurves

mkr said:


> She looks really good.
> Anyone wondering if she ate that food?



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Grande Latte

I love her recent speech here.


----------



## SandyC1981

Great speech..thank you for sharing!


----------



## afsweet

she looks good in the white dress- the best i can remember from recent years


----------



## Sasha2012

She is a dedicated advocate for world peace and is regularly seen engaging in humanitarian work across the globe.

And Angelina Jolie was seen meeting with France's First Lady Brigitte Macron to discuss her recent visit to Jordan and urge members of the UN Security Council to resolve the conflict in Syria.

This comes after the doting mother-of-six, 42, took her children to enjoy the many sights of Paris, including a visit to Le Louvre - before attending a beauty launch at the Guerlain headquarters at the end of the night.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rench-Lady-Brigitte-Macron.html#ixzz55ilRW4sk


----------



## A1aGypsy

That black coat!❤️


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks great here, much better than before.


----------



## Alexenjie

Wow the kids have all sure grown! I had to look really hard to figure out which one is Shiloh. I give both Angie and Brad credit for letting their children be themselves, whatever image they are comfortable with. Shiloh has always dressed as a boy and I don't see that changing. She/he is fortunate to have a family that never forced the children to conform to what society expects but to dress for themselves and who they really are. I feel sure there are lots of kids who don't have that freedom.


----------



## bagsforme

Vivian has been dressing like a boy now too.   Whatever they want but really, what are the chances that both her girls want to be boys.


----------



## bag-mania

Come on now Daily Mail! You were so busy retouching her face and legs you forgot to do the hands and arms. Usually the prominent veins and bones are softened in these pap shots. Your artists are getting lazy.


----------



## mkr

They forgot her neck too. But she has on some real clothing with real lapels and collars and such so she looks a lot better.


----------



## lvstratus

I really like these last looks, but why is she wearing 3 different outfits in the same day? And she wears that to go to the Louvre?
Also, her cheek implants are really proeminente.


----------



## pukasonqo

knox reminds me a lot of jon voight
shiloh looks a lot like her dad


----------



## bag-mania

lvstratus said:


> I really like these last looks, but why is she wearing 3 different outfits in the same day? And she wears that to go to the Louvre?



Celebrities are often provided with clothing from designers in order to get media attention/advertising for their fashion lines. They may even pay the celebrity to wear them. Hence the three wardrobe changes in Paris.

None of those outfits look like the shapeless black dresses she prefers to wear at home.


----------



## skarsbabe

Shiloh legitimately looks male in this shot - if you didn't know she was a girl, you'd think boy for sure.


----------



## SandyC1981

Love this fam!


----------



## lvstratus

bag-mania said:


> Celebrities are often provided with clothing from designers in order to get media attention/advertising for their fashion lines. They may even pay the celebrity to wear them. Hence the three wardrobe changes in Paris.
> 
> None of those outfits look like the shapeless black dresses she prefers to wear at home.


That makes sense indeed...


----------



## White Orchid

Love both these looks.  She looks fab.  Anyone ID on her sunnies?


----------



## Lounorada

White Orchid said:


> Love both these looks.  She looks fab.  *Anyone ID on her sunnies?*


They are the Fendi 'Fun Fair' Hexagon sunglasses
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mai...DER<>folder_id=2534374306589875&bmUID=m5bfp7Z


----------



## Blue Irina

She looks good in the white dress and LOVE the black coat.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Whoooaaa Shiloh is Brad's twin.

Speaking of Brad. What is taking so long for this divorce to be finalized?


----------



## bag-mania

BagOuttaHell said:


> Speaking of Brad. What is taking so long for this divorce to be finalized?



It's stalled. If the gossip mills are to be believed neither party has made any attempt to proceed with the divorce in nearly a year. My guess is they won't divorce unless one or the other becomes involved with someone else and wants to marry that person.


----------



## White Orchid

Lounorada said:


> They are the Fendi 'Fun Fair' Hexagon sunglasses
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT<>prd_id=845524447164092&R=762753773456&P_name=Fendi&Ntt=fun+fair&N=0&FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306589875&bmUID=m5bfp7Z


----------



## scarlet555

She looks good here...

http://www.justjared.com/2018/02/04/angelina-jolie-brings-shiloh-zahara-to-annie-awards-2018/


Newer 
	




 Older

SUN, 04 FEBRUARY 2018 AT 2:27 AM

*Angelina Jolie Brings Shiloh & Zahara to Annie Awards 2018*





*Angelina Jolie* is joined by two of her kids on the red carpet at the *2018 Annie Awards* held at Royce Hall on Saturday (February 3) in Los Angeles.

The 42-year-old actress and director walked the carpet with *Shiloh*, 11, and *Zahara*, 13. 

The Annie Awards celebrate the best in animation and *Angelina* was at the event as the movie _The Breadwinner_, which she produced, was nominated for Best Animated Feature – Independent… and it won!

*Angelina* has experience doing voiceover work in the _Kung Fu Panda_series and she will soon be featured as a voice in the Disney film _The One and Only Ivan_.

FYI: *Angelina* is wearing a _Versace_ dress.

10+ pictures inside of *Angelina Jolie* at the Annie Awards…

*Jolie Brings Shiloh & Zahara to Annie Awards 2018*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Brings Shiloh & Zahara to Annie Awards 2018
« PREVIOUSNEXT »






*Brings Shiloh & Zahara to Annie Awards 2018*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Brings Shiloh & Zahara to Annie Awards 2018
« PREVIOUSNEXT »





*Shiloh & Zahara to Annie Awards 2018*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Brings Shiloh & Zahara to Annie Awards 2018
« PREVIOUSNEXT »


----------



## Allisonfaye

scarlet555 said:


> She looks good here...


LOVE this dress.



Sasha2012 said:


>



Do not like this dress on her at all. She reminds me of the Olsen twins (not in a good way). 






bagsforme said:


> Vivian has been dressing like a boy now too.   Whatever they want but really, what are the chances that both her girls want to be boys.



Yes!! I don't know all that much about transgender but what are the odds BOTH of them identify as a different gender?


----------



## Allisonfaye

Sasha2012 said:


>



I love this one. (Maybe I am the only one).


----------



## Lounorada

scarlet555 said:


> She looks good here...


She looks really good here, although this hair-do where her hair is brushed back is terrible and old fashioned.
Atelier Versace always create dresses that suit her best.
Also, it looks like she's downsized her implants- they look much more natural now and suit her better or maybe it's just the well-fitted dress giving that illusion.


----------



## mkr

Lounorada said:


> She looks really good here, although this hair-do where her hair is brushed back is terrible and old fashioned.
> Atelier Versace always create dresses that suit her best.
> Also, it looks like she's downsized her implants- they look much more natural now and suit her better or maybe it's just the well-fitted dress giving that illusion.



She shoulda hemmed the gown a bit.


----------



## sparkle7

Her face looks good in last pictures but her body still looks skeletal to me.


----------



## Grande Latte

She looks good here. Glad she's bouncing back. She looked awful and worrisome for a while.


----------



## bag-mania

Is Shiloh wearing lipstick/lip liner?


----------



## Tivo

Grande Latte said:


> She looks good here. Glad she's bouncing back. She looked awful and worrisome for a while.


She does appear to be getting healthier looking.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*ANGELINA JOLIE IN US ELLE MARCH 2018, photos by Andres Kudacki
*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Elle March 2018


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

More.


----------



## afsweet

she seems happier. divorce seems to agree with her.


----------



## bag-mania

How can you tell from a professional photo shoot for a magazine? If we ever see her looking happy and healthy in candid, unretouched photos where she doesn't know she's being photographed, then maybe I'll believe it.


----------



## scarlet555

.


----------



## scarlet555

*Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress
« PREVIOUSNEXT »






*Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress
« PREVIOUSNEXT »





*Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress
« PREVIOUSNEXT »

*Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Stuns at BAFTAs 2018 In Sleek Black Dress
« PREVIOUSNEXT »





Hmm, she is looking better lately


----------



## scarlet555

Another one from JJ.

*Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards
« PREVIOUS





*Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards
« PREVIOUSNEXT »





*Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards
« PREVIOUSNEXT »





*Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards*
POSTED IN Angelina Jolie Shines at American Society Of Cinematographers Awards
NEXT »





If you are this thin, must dress appropriately!!


----------



## scarlet555

Idk how to copy videos....


----------



## flo

A1aGypsy said:


> That black coat!❤️


Can someone ID the coat? Thanks


----------



## Grande Latte

She looks good. I like her porcelain skin with dark hair. For a while, I thought her highlights were too light. Much prefer her with natural, darker hair.


----------



## peppermintpatty

The BAFTA awards look is the best I've seen her look in i don't know how long! She needs more weight still, but a vast improvement. Until we see her next look. The gold gown that makes her look like Glenda the Good Witch in The Wizard Of Oz!!!!!!!


----------



## White Orchid

Her skin looks like it’s never seen the sun!  I’m amazed that at her age, she has no visible sun spots on her chest.  Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Grande Latte

scarlet555 said:


> Idk how to copy videos....


You go to the top icons, and click the one that says "media". Insert the media URL from the browser. That'll work.


----------



## Grande Latte

Could Angie's dress be from Elie Saab? It seems like all these flowy, dreamy, sequined long gowns are really in. I kind of like them.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Grande Latte said:


> Could Angie's dress be from Elie Saab? It seems like all these flowy, dreamy, sequined long gowns are really in. I kind of like them.
> View attachment 3973504



You're indeed right, I saw online that it is Elie Saab.


----------



## afsweet

i like the last 2 looks!


----------



## scarlet555

Dark hair suits her better.


----------



## prettyprincess

She looks incredible at the baftas!


----------



## anitalilac

Beautiful and glowing!


----------



## mkr

She’s looking better and wearing nice clothes.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie Returns to LSE for Lecture on Women, Peace and Security*

The 42-year-old Oscar winner, who is currently a visiting professor, spoke about human rights violations against women in conflict and their links to gender inequality. Afterwards, Jolie took questions from the class!

The class is part of a series of extra-curricular seminars called “Women, Peace and Security In Practice,” which are designed to give students an insight into the realities of working on gender equality in conflict-affected settings.

Besides speaking about her work as an UNHCR Special Envoy and as co-founder of the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative (PSVI), Jolie took questions from the students on everything from the importance of accountability for human rights violations against women in conflict to the link between violence against women and gender inequality.

A source close to Jolie tells PEOPLE, ”She found it very helpful to be able to sit with the students and debate different concerns for women internationally, and different views on ways forward. She hopes not just to be able to teach them, but also to work with them in the months to come, to shape ideas together on ways to improve the global situation for women.”


----------



## scarlet555

very flattering photo above, maybe she got a new stylist and make up artist.


----------



## Grande Latte

If I were still in school and went to LSE, I'd sign up for her classes too.


----------



## anitalilac

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Angelina Jolie Returns to LSE for Lecture on Women, Peace and Security*
> 
> The 42-year-old Oscar winner, who is currently a visiting professor, spoke about human rights violations against women in conflict and their links to gender inequality. Afterwards, Jolie took questions from the class!
> 
> The class is part of a series of extra-curricular seminars called “Women, Peace and Security In Practice,” which are designed to give students an insight into the realities of working on gender equality in conflict-affected settings.
> 
> Besides speaking about her work as an UNHCR Special Envoy and as co-founder of the Preventing Sexual Violence Initiative (PSVI), Jolie took questions from the students on everything from the importance of accountability for human rights violations against women in conflict to the link between violence against women and gender inequality.
> 
> A source close to Jolie tells PEOPLE, ”She found it very helpful to be able to sit with the students and debate different concerns for women internationally, and different views on ways forward. She hopes not just to be able to teach them, but also to work with them in the months to come, to shape ideas together on ways to improve the global situation for women.”


Lucky those who gets to attend!


----------



## peppermintpatty

mkr said:


> She’s looking better and wearing nice clothes.


Yes she is! She should be finding herself a married man any day now!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

peppermintpatty said:


> Yes she is! She should be finding herself a married man any day now!!!



remember it takes two to tango, if a married man takes his relationship seriously he would walk away


----------



## peppermintpatty

pukasonqo said:


> remember it takes two to tango, if a married man takes his relationship seriously he would walk away


Indeed it does, but this is Angie's thread and let's be honest- she's been to the- I have a fiancé and I'm married rodeo more than once. If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck- yep, it's a duck...


----------



## BindiBabe

I've always thought she's a very beautiful woman - she has superb bone structure but I do think she's still too thin. I keep on thinking she's finding it difficult to put on weight due to medication she may be taking as a result of the medical procedures she's undergone the last few years.  It's, however, only me speculating.


----------



## Sasha2012

He has taken a break from the spotlight in recent months following his split from wife Angelina Jolie.

So it was a surprise to see Hollywood superstar Brad Pitt make a low-key appearance at the Gersh pre-Oscars bash in LA's Chateau Marmont Hotel on Thursday.

The 54-year-old actor attended the star-studded bash with his manager ahead of the biggest night in the awards show calendar on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lic-appearance-Oscars-bash.html#ixzz58bW3XOpA


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie looked healthy and relaxed as she took her daughters shopping in Los Angeles at the weekend.

The mother-of-six was seen with two of her three daughters - Vivienne and Zahara.

The low key trio blended in with the rest of the Saturday shoppers as they stopped by a Starbucks for iced teas, which Angelina then carried.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Vivienne-Sahara-cart-bags.html#ixzz59bslP9wy


----------



## berrydiva

Haven't been in this thread in awhile....feel like those kids were just so little a few weeks ago lol.


----------



## Allisonfaye

White Orchid said:


> Her skin looks like it’s never seen the sun!  I’m amazed that at her age, she has no visible sun spots on her chest.  Absolutely stunning!



Any half decent dermatologist can get rid of age spots with a photo facial.



BindiBabe said:


> I've always thought she's a very beautiful woman - she has superb bone structure but I do think she's still too thin. I keep on thinking she's finding it difficult to put on weight due to medication she may be taking as a result of the medical procedures she's undergone the last few years.  It's, however, only me speculating.



I thought I saw it somewhere she was on hormone blockers, which is what I take. They are known for weight gain, not loss.


----------



## Tivo

I want someone to help Zahara with her hair. It would look so beautiful if she learned to style it correctly. It’s nothing a trip to the Dominican salon can’t fix. Or at least they could hire a nanny with experience with her hair type.


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie has opened up about embracing signs of aging.

The actress, 42, explained in an interview with InStyle that the older she gets, the more she sees the resemblance between herself and her late mother, Marcheline Bertrand.

'I look in the mirror and I see that I look like my mother, and that warms me,' she told the website. 'I also see myself aging, and I love it because it means I'm alive—I'm living and getting older.

'Don't love having a random dark spot from a pregnancy, sure. I see my flaws. But what I see that I like isn't about a structure or an appearance. It's more that I see my family in my face. I see my age.'

'I was a bit of a tomboy. And then I was a bit of a punk. Nowadays it's very popular to dye your hair blue, for example. In my day you bleached it and used a Sharpie.'

As a girl, Angelina says she was never one to play with makeup.

But now, she enjoys watching her adopted daughter Zahara, 13, do just that with her friends.

'I buy a lot, especially for Z [Zahara]. She went through a period of trying different things, but she's pretty natural. I remember she had a girlfriend over one night, and they said they were going to do dress-up and did I have any makeup?'

'I gave them my makeup, but I wear one color red, and I have black eyeliner and mascara—I have the most boring makeup kit. And my daughter and I are different shades of brown. I now have a backup kit in case anybody wants to play.'

The mom of six also opened up about social media, and how the pressure to conform has been made worse by it.  

She expressed hopes her children would learn how to be themselves instead of allowing social media dictate their likes and dislikes.

'My children don't really do a lot of social media,' she explained. 'I'm hoping they'll have room to figure out what they like before they're told by a bunch of other people what they should like or how they're being perceived. My mom used to say when I was little, "Let me see your soul."

'That was her thing. Whenever I'd get upset or something, she'd say, "Let me see your soul." What it meant was, "Show me you. Are you mad? Let me see." I've never really talked about that. I think, I hope anyway, that's how I'm raising my children: Put what’s inside you forward and find you, figure out who you are.'

In a series of black-and-white images accompanying the interview, Angelina dazzled with her trademark bold red lipstick as she showcased her many tattoos in a sleeveless white ensemble.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-5510529/Angelina-Jolie-talks-embracing-signs-a


----------



## SandyC1981

She's so gorgeous!


----------



## Tivo

Wonder if these images were altered to make her look healthier? If not, What a difference a tiny bit of weight makes to a beautiful woman’s appearance. Her features are stunning. It’s sad to watch anorexia drain them away.


----------



## baglover1973

why does everyone think she gained weight?  She hasn't and won't.   It's photoshop.  Yes, she looks gorgeous because it is airbrushed and photoshopped.  This thread is hilarious how every other post is how they think she gained weight and looks better and then two posts later its back to I wish she would put on a few pounds...lol


----------



## Sasha2012

Brad Pitt's relationship with acclaimed architect and MIT professor Neri Oxman seems to date back to last autumn, as the perennial A-lister was snapped visiting the media lab where she works in a November 28 post on Instagram.

The 54-year-old actor - an architecture and design aficionado - struck up a friendship with the 42-year-old Israeli-American through an MIT architecture project.

The War Machine star was snapped posing with six women when he visited Oxman at the educational institution, in a shot student Kathy Camenzind uploaded to her Instagram post with the caption: 'Ocean’s six? #whatjusthappened #bradpitt #medialab.' (Oxman, however, was not featured in the social media snap.)

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-MONTHS-new-photo-surfaces.html#ixzz5CEnQudyv


----------



## Tivo

looks like brad has a type now.


----------



## gazoo

He's punching above his weight.

She looks like a cross of Julia Ormond and Angelina to me. And bonus points for her curly hair. Nice to see someone rocking a natural curl.


----------



## bag-mania

I love how they write these gossip stories. They make it seem in the headline like they're already in a relationship but when you read further into the article you realize there isn't any substance to the claim.



> "The source added that the friendship hasn't blossomed into a romance just yet - but there is potential.
> 
> 'Their friendship has not turned into romance … as both are cautious and this is, again, more of a professional friendship, but Brad is very interested in spending more time with Neri, she is fascinating,' the source said."


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> He's punching above his weight.
> 
> She looks like a cross of Julia Ormond and Angelina to me. And bonus points for her curly hair. Nice to see someone rocking a natural curl.


agree on the curly hair.  Who knows what this relationship is?  Could be just casual friends.


----------



## mkr

She’s a cross between Julia Ormand and Nicole Kidman


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I can't believe this woman would even want to talk to him.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Is he copying George Clooney with the hot AND smart lady friend?

I have always thought he had a hang up about not being considered smart, and overcompensated with his architecture and design projects.  

The two engagement rings he designed were baaaaaaaad.


----------



## Swanky

Are these 2 ever going to divorce? lol


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> Are these 2 ever going to divorce? lol



It sure doesn't look like it.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah, when this news came out, I really thought he was overcompensating too. I always thought men overcompensate by finding the youngest and prettiest girls available. I didn't know a few go for brains.


----------



## mkr

Is this relationship for real cuz he’s been linked to a couple dozen women since his breakup.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, when this news came out, I really thought he was overcompensating too. I always thought men overcompensate by finding the youngest and prettiest girls available. I didn't know a few go for brains.


Maybe times are changing and men are finally figuring out that youth and beauty have a shelf life.


----------



## Charles

slowlikehoney said:


> Maybe times are changing and men are finally figuring out that youth and beauty have a shelf life.



Yeah...they figure it out when they're heading into their 60s.  Haha!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Grande Latte said:


> Yeah, when this news came out, I really thought he was overcompensating too. I always thought men overcompensate by finding the youngest and prettiest girls available. I didn't know a few go for brains.



He was known as a pretty boy and he's always dated young beautiful women. His insecurities are different than most middle aged men.


----------



## Grande Latte

*'Is there anything she can't do?!' Social media users are bowled over after watching Angelina Jolie 'nonchalantly' FLY A PLANE over the Namibian desert in new documentary*

<iframe allowfullscreen frameborder="0" width="698" height="573" scrolling="no" id="molvideoplayer" title="MailOnline Embed Player" src="http://www.dailymail.co.uk/embed/video/1671208.html"></iframe>


----------



## bag-princess

*Angelina Jolie Is Reportedly in Danger of Losing Primary Custody of Kids*


Is Angelina Jolie in for another major child custody battle? According to court documents obtained by the Blast, a judge is ordering the mother of six to improve her childrens’ relationships with their father, Brad Pitt, or she could lose primary physical custody.

The Superior Court of Los Angeles County told Jolie, who filed for divorce from Pitt in September 2016, that “not having a relationship with their father” would be “harmful” to her six children. Therefore, the court is demanding her to provide Pitt with the cell-phone number of each child, and to allow him to speak to his children whenever he pleases. Jolie has also been banned from reading the text messages between Pitt and the kids.

While Maddox, 16, is basically allowed to spend his time however he pleases this summer, the other five children will have to follow a strict court-ordered summer schedule that dictates which days they must spend with each parent. If Jolie does not agree to all of the above, she could risk losing primary physical custody of the kids.

“If the minor children remain closed down to their father and depending on the circumstances surrounding this condition, it may result in a reduction of the time they spend with [Jolie] and may result in the Court ordering primary physical custody to [Pitt],” the court told Jolie.




https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/angelina-jolie-reportedly-danger-losing-215017701.html


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-princess said:


> *Angelina Jolie Is Reportedly in Danger of Losing Primary Custody of Kids*
> 
> 
> Is Angelina Jolie in for another major child custody battle? According to court documents obtained by the Blast, a judge is ordering the mother of six to improve her childrens’ relationships with their father, Brad Pitt, or she could lose primary physical custody.
> 
> The Superior Court of Los Angeles County told Jolie, who filed for divorce from Pitt in September 2016, that “not having a relationship with their father” would be “harmful” to her six children. Therefore, the court is demanding her to provide Pitt with the cell-phone number of each child, and to allow him to speak to his children whenever he pleases. Jolie has also been banned from reading the text messages between Pitt and the kids.
> 
> While Maddox, 16, is basically allowed to spend his time however he pleases this summer, the other five children will have to follow a strict court-ordered summer schedule that dictates which days they must spend with each parent. If Jolie does not agree to all of the above, she could risk losing primary physical custody of the kids.
> 
> “If the minor children remain closed down to their father and depending on the circumstances surrounding this condition, it may result in a reduction of the time they spend with [Jolie] and may result in the Court ordering primary physical custody to [Pitt],” the court told Jolie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/angelina-jolie-reportedly-danger-losing-215017701.html


I can't help wondering why with all of their enormous joint finances and resources available to them, celeb couples can't hash these things out in private. Does it really need to go to a judge/court? 

I know nothing about these two but can Brad really be this bad that the kids by their own free will don't want anything to do with him? A judge literally has to order them to spend (i e the mother to let them spend) time with Brad? Wouldn't there be evidence available to the judge that Brad is not fit to be with his children if that truly was the case?


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m really surprised that he’s only allowed supervised visitation. There must be a lot we don’t know that happened because they don’t do that for no reason.


----------



## gazoo

Sadly, it's a very common issue and judges usually have to pull parents by the ear to do the right thing. The primary parent easily molds the kids especially the young ones. In this case it's already documented that Maddox doesn't want much to do with Brad, so there's that added influence. Brad has been cleared, he's their father. End of. Angelina needs to swallow her pride like all us mother's that divorce have had to do, and share. A judge has had to direct her to give Brad the kid's phone numbers?? 

She is repeating her own damaged history willfully. Not a good look.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m really surprised that he’s only allowed supervised visitation. There must be a lot we don’t know that happened because they don’t do that for no reason.


Only supervised visitations? I missed that, is that in the link in bag-princess's post?


----------



## gazoo

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m really surprised that he’s only allowed supervised visitation. There must be a lot we don’t know that happened because they don’t do that for no reason.


If the kid's are unstable, which it sounds like they are as there's a list of therapists, then this happens as a precaution. It's not necessarily because Brad is a danger. I doubt the judge would threaten to give Brad primary custody if Brad himself was an issue.


----------



## lanasyogamama

gazoo said:


> If the kid's are unstable, which it sounds like they are as there's a list of therapists, then this happens as a precaution. It's not necessarily because Brad is a danger. I doubt the judge would threaten to give Brad primary custody if Brad himself was an issue.



Oh that makes sense, I didn’t think about that they could be on the kids side. Either way, sounds like things are tough for their family, very sad since you’d think they have it all.


----------



## gazoo

lanasyogamama said:


> Oh that makes sense, I didn’t think about that they could be on the kids side. Either way, sounds like things are tough for their family, very sad since you’d think they have it all.



Yeah they don't at all. They have parents that hate each other. That's a huge struggle for a child.


----------



## bag-princess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I can't help wondering why with all of their enormous joint finances and resources available to them, celeb couples can't hash these things out in private. Does it really need to go to a judge/court?
> 
> I know nothing about these two but can Brad really be this bad that the kids by their own free will don't want anything to do with him? A judge literally has to order them to spend (i e the mother to let them spend) time with Brad? Wouldn't there be evidence available to the judge that Brad is not fit to be with his children if that truly was the case?




They are too young to have much free will it what they want to do.  She is pulling the strings for them it seems out of spite.


----------



## bag-princess

gazoo said:


> If the kid's are unstable, which it sounds like they are as there's a list of therapists, then this happens as a precaution. It's not necessarily because Brad is a danger. I doubt the judge would threaten to give Brad primary custody if Brad himself was an issue.



I think those several therapists was all a part of her plan! She had this set in motion it seems for months before she lowered the boom on him. Where they in therapy before the divorce? I have forgotten.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

It's incredibly sad. Maybe Brad's and Angie's split was for far more serious reasons but compare this to Mariah Carey and her ex-husband. When I saw those pics of Mariah, her kids, her ex AND her current guy, all together at some amusement park, both of the guys carrying a kid each on their shoulders, I just felt huge respect for Mariah- wear any kind of crazy shoes you want, woman, you're a fab mom!- and all of them, what a great job they're doing. You can't fake it or force the kids either, so it seemed very genuine to me.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-princess said:


> They are too young to have much free will it what they want to do.  She is pulling the strings for them it seems out of spite.


That's what it looks like.


----------



## peppermintpatty

What they have is one parent who has tried to alienate the kids from the other parent. For the judge to step in, set up a summer schedule, threaten to give primary physical custody to Brad if Angelina doesn't comply, order Jolie to give Brad all of the kids phone numbers- this includes Brad can call them at any time, he can text and Angie is ordered to stay out of those phone or text conversations. She can't monitor them. When Brad gets the kids in LA, she can only call once a day. As far as a therapist goes, those kids need one!!! It should help smooth the way for the kids to get to know their dad again. _If I was Brad I would be thrilled. First for my kids sake and second that there wouldn't be any opportunity for lies to be told about what happens when he does have his kids.
I can't even guess how much the judge thinks Angie has tried to destroy those poor kids relationship with their dad for him to set everything up like he has and to threaten her with losing primary physical custody to Brad. The judge isn't saying custody to a guardian because Brad isn't a fit parent. He's saying those kids will go to Brad.
I would be willing to bet it won't be long and Angie won't have primary physical custody, but they will have joint physical custody.
To do what she has done and is still doing to her own children is about as low as a parent can sink. I feel so bad for those kids  She has much bigger problems than I thought she had, and I already thought she had a sh*t ton of problems. Thankful that they have a wise judge who will look out for the best interests of the kids!!!_


----------



## mkr

Honestly she always had her own serious problems that seemed to sort of diminish when she was with Brad. Now he crossed her somehow and Hell hath no fury like a....

Malificent is her autobiography.  She’s perfect for the role.


----------



## beekmanhill

bag-princess said:


> I think those several therapists was all a part of her plan! She had this set in motion it seems for months before she lowered the boom on him. Where they in therapy before the divorce? I have forgotten.



That was always my take.  I think she's very controlling.  She was dragging Brad around the world.  Did he really want to live in the French countryside?  To me, its like Bethenny and Jason.   The controlling person wants to have all the cards on their side.  I think Brad has been too laid back for his own good.   At this late date he shouldn't be having to beg for the kids phone numbers.

Maddox was so close to Angie that he probably resented Brad from the start and that relationship was never repaired.  Its sad.


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> Yeah they don't at all. They have parents that hate each other. That's a huge struggle for a child.


yes, and we've just seen with these two recent celeb suicides money doesn't buy happiness or peace of mind


----------



## sdkitty

peppermintpatty said:


> What they have is one parent who has tried to alienate the kids from the other parent. For the judge to step in, set up a summer schedule, threaten to give primary physical custody to Brad if Angelina doesn't comply, order Jolie to give Brad all of the kids phone numbers- this includes Brad can call them at any time, he can text and Angie is ordered to stay out of those phone or text conversations. She can't monitor them. When Brad gets the kids in LA, she can only call once a day. As far as a therapist goes, those kids need one!!! It should help smooth the way for the kids to get to know their dad again. _If I was Brad I would be thrilled. First for my kids sake and second that there wouldn't be any opportunity for lies to be told about what happens when he does have his kids.
> I can't even guess how much the judge thinks Angie has tried to destroy those poor kids relationship with their dad for him to set everything up like he has and to threaten her with losing primary physical custody to Brad. The judge isn't saying custody to a guardian because Brad isn't a fit parent. He's saying those kids will go to Brad.
> I would be willing to bet it won't be long and Angie won't have primary physical custody, but they will have joint physical custody.
> To do what she has done and is still doing to her own children is about as low as a parent can sink. I feel so bad for those kids  She has much bigger problems than I thought she had, and I already thought she had a sh*t ton of problems. Thankful that they have a wise judge who will look out for the best interests of the kids!!!_


I agree it would seem she has a control issue.  On the other hand, I hope her philanthropic interests teach her kids something.  Maybe they will not be perfect but hopefully they'll have more depth than Paris Jackson.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Angelina likes to control the narrative? No way!!!


----------



## daisychainz

Angelina at the Order of St. Michael & St. George Service in London on 6/28/18. She looks stunning here. More royal than some royals. She is so beautiful it makes me forget she's a little bit crazy sometimes. She is wearing Ralph & Russo.


----------



## Tivo

She looks so bitter and angry. It’s sad.


----------



## bag-mania

Even when she smiles she looks calculating.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Even when she smiles she looks calculating.


I don't like what she did to Brad and it has colored my opinion of her.  But I think she looks lovely in these pics, esp the first one.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I don't like what she did to Brad and it has colored my opinion of her.  But I think she looks lovely in these pics, esp the first one.



That's the one where I think she looks like she's thinking evil thoughts about someone. 
But it's no secret I'm not a fan.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> That's the one where I think she looks like she's thinking evil thoughts about someone.
> But it's no secret I'm not a fan.


Ha....she looks pretty to me


----------



## mkr

Those collarbones tho...


----------



## skarsbabe

The lady behind her literally looks like she's wearing a nipple on her head. what on earth is that hat.


----------



## bag-princess

skarsbabe said:


> The lady behind her literally looks like she's wearing a nipple on her head. what on earth is that hat.





[emoji88] dead [emoji1][emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> Those collarbones tho...


the one thing that bothered me a bit was the tat on her arm above the glove....I thought it was veins at first


----------



## MizGemma

skarsbabe said:


> The lady behind her literally looks like she's wearing a nipple on her head. what on earth is that hat.



Ha ha! You are right about the nipple hat. I still don't know about these hats. I am so glad I never had to work at Hot Dog on Stick. You could hide your purse in one of those things. Pic from the company's website.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## bag-mania

skarsbabe said:


> The lady behind her literally looks like she's wearing a nipple on her head. what on earth is that hat.



I think that's Arminka Helić, AKA Angelina's one female friend. Not sure about her choice of headwear. We'll see if any designer wants to take credit (or blame) for it.


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> I don't like what she did to Brad and it has colored my opinion of her.  But I think she looks lovely in these pics, esp the first one.


He’s a spineless idiot.


----------



## Lounorada

daisychainz said:


> Angelina at the Order of St. Michael & St. George Service in London on 6/28/18. She looks stunning here. More royal than some royals. She is so beautiful it makes me forget she's a little bit crazy sometimes. She is wearing Ralph & Russo.
> View attachment 4116186
> View attachment 4116187


She looks stunning here, that outfit is bomb. Angelina out there showing Meghan Markle how to dress for these types of events!
I love that hat, but she should have left the gloves at home, they were outfit-overkill IMO.


----------



## daisychainz

Lounorada said:


> She looks stunning here, that outfit is bomb. Angelina out there showing Meghan Markle how to dress for these types of events!
> I love that hat, but she should have left the gloves at home, they were outfit-overkill IMO.


That was one of my first thoughts, too. Why can't Meghan Markle dress more like this?!


----------



## daisychainz

bag-mania said:


> Even when she smiles she looks calculating.


Yes, there is a bit of evil in her smiles for sure. I think it's part of her allure though, that mystery of what the heck is she up to and plotting now.


----------



## bag-mania

daisychainz said:


> Yes, there is a bit of evil in her smiles for sure. I think it's part of her allure though, that mystery of what the heck is she up to and plotting now.



That wicked smile is what makes her perfect to play Maleficent, well, that and those cheekbones that could cut glass.


----------



## kemilia

skarsbabe said:


> The lady behind her literally looks like she's wearing a nipple on her head. what on earth is that hat.


I was thinking it was a bagel!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I love her outfit, minus the shoes, but she looks like walking death all the time.


----------



## gazoo

She's still striking, IMO. Love the suit, hat and makeup. Shoes are ick.


----------



## randr21

She carries this look off well


----------



## peppermintpatty

She looks much older than she is. Her collar bone is scary. She looks washed out. She looks like she did her own makeup with a heavy hand. Her legs!!!! The gloves are a big no! That's all I've got. Oh wait- I'm not a huge Meghan fan, but at least she looks alive and warm. Not like death warmed over and cold.


----------



## Grande Latte

skarsbabe said:


> The lady behind her literally looks like she's wearing a nipple on her head. what on earth is that hat.


The comments on this forum are just so FUNNY.


----------



## mkr

peppermintpatty said:


> She looks much older than she is. Her collar bone is scary. She looks washed out. She looks like she did her own makeup with a heavy hand. Her legs!!!! The gloves are a big no! That's all I've got. Oh wait- I'm not a huge Meghan fan, but at least she looks alive and warm. Not like death warmed over and cold.


She's 40-something.  I think she looks really good but the shoes are fugly and the gloves would have looked nice if they weren't falling down.  She looks like she was trying too hard to be regal.  She still needs a bucket of chicken.


----------



## gazoo

mkr said:


> She's 40-something.  I think she looks really good but the shoes are fugly and the gloves would have looked nice if they weren't falling down.  She looks like she was trying too hard to be regal.  She still needs a bucket of chicken.


With biscuits.


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> She's 40-something.  I think she looks really good but the shoes are fugly and the gloves would have looked nice if they weren't falling down.  She looks like she was trying too hard to be regal.  She still needs a bucket of chicken.


I wonder if she wore the gloves to cover her tatts


----------



## mkr

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if she wore the gloves to cover her tatts



I doubt. She’s got tats all over her upper back and neck too.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

The gloves are my fave part of the look. The dress is nothing special. The gloves and hat pull it together.


----------



## anitalilac

gazoo said:


> With biscuits.


and gravy!


----------



## tulipfield

I love the gloves but they look a little loose on her fingers.


----------



## bag-mania

^ I noticed that as well. It’s rare to see a woman whose hands are so skinny they make dress gloves look baggy.


----------



## daisychainz

sdkitty said:


> I wonder if she wore the gloves to cover her tatts


I think it might have been because later in the day she was touching historical/preserved books and documents and gloves would have been required to wear anyway.  By having her own she made sure they looked stylish.


----------



## mkr

daisychainz said:


> I think it might have been because later in the day she was touching historical/preserved books and documents and gloves would have been required to wear anyway.  By having her own she made sure they looked stylish.



They didn’t end up looking stylish.


----------



## peppermintpatty

The gloves did hide her bony and vein popping hands and arms...


----------



## MizGemma

The comments here are funny. The whole look reminds me of Catholic school. White gloves and hats. Horrors!  I would have put up with it if I could get $10M for making a movie for a few months.


----------



## Cocolo

I loved her when she was with Billy Bob. But my opinion changed with the home wrecking of mr 
& mrs pitt, while filming Mr. and Mrs. Smith.   so what she's done in recent years does not surprise me in the least. Karma  has chosen to make her look like Faye Dunaway playing Joan Crawford in mommie dearest.
 Works for me.


----------



## zen1965

Belatedly, I just watched "First They Killed My Father" and think it is a very good movie indeed. I worked with many Khmer Rouge survivors in the 1990s, and this movie certainly struck a cord.
Well done, Angie.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Her face is beautiful as always, but I just don't understand why she won't eat....


----------



## Deidre

kittenslingerie said:


> Her face is beautiful as always, but I just don't understand why she won't eat....


How do you know she doesn't? She's always been thin. And being thin doesn't automatically mean you don't eat.


----------



## kittenslingerie

Deidre said:


> How do you know she doesn't? She's always been thin. And being thin doesn't automatically mean you eat.


I've always been naturally very thin, so I get it. But she was always fuller like a 4 when she was young. Now she's either constantly too stressed to eat or just eating poorly or on something. Thats my opinion. Thats what the forum is for opinions....


----------



## VickyB

kittenslingerie said:


> Her face is beautiful as always, but I just don't understand why she won't eat....



Gossip in Tinseltown is she's been back on drugs for a few years now.


----------



## Pandoravuitton

Needs to gain weight but still gorgeous


----------



## Grande Latte

She's always been thin, but she's been severely thin for a few years now. I think it might be mal-absorption. Perhaps she might be forcing herself to eat healthy, but because of external stress, the food just runs through her and she's not able to absorb.

This could produce serious problems if her condition lasts a long time. I just hope she's well. I'm less concerned about how she looks these days.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

"Brad: The Man Who Likes To Look Like His Girlfriend." 
All thanks to https://twitter.com/sarahmcgbeauty


----------



## Alexenjie

I have no idea if TMZ is an accurate reporter of celebrity news so feel free to ignore this:
www.tmz.com/2018/08/04/angelina-jolie-making-divorce-hostile-lawyer-quitting/
It's saying that Angie is making the divorce so hostile that her lawyer, Laura Wasserman, is quitting the case. If this article is true, my opinion of Angie will sink to an all time low. To be upfront I haven't liked or respected her since she filed for divorce. The courts in California  (and probably most of the US) are set up to do what's best for the kids. If Angie fights against that I think she will lose and damage the children, which is tragic.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Disso Queen quit? What is Jolie doing? I guess the kids are the only "things" she has left to control and manipulate.


----------



## mkr

Shocker.


----------



## queennadine

There's a darkness to her that just creeps me out.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

queennadine said:


> There's a darkness to her that just creeps me out.


I've never had an opinion of her one way or the other, but then I saw ´"the horse picture"- so I agree with you.


----------



## bag-mania

*Angelina Jolie ‘Can’t See Past Her Anger’ Toward Brad Pitt Amid Custody Battle*

Nearly two years after filing for divorce, Angelina Jolie isn’t backing down when it comes to her long-running custody battle with Brad Pitt over their six kids.

“Angie’s big issue continues to be sharing joint custody with Brad,” a source tells _Us Weekly_, adding that “she can’t see past her anger for Brad that he is on his way to getting joint custody.”

The insider adds that Jolie, 43, “has objected to the coparenting classes” recommended by the retired judge overseeing their case. Meanwhile, Pitt is “willing to try” the classes, according to the source.

TMZ reported on Saturday, August 4, that Jolie is pushing her divorce attorney Laura Wasser to quit as the case is becoming “too venomous.” The insider confirms to _Us_ that Jolie and Wasser “haven’t been seeing eye to eye for a while.” However, Jolie’s rep denies the website’s claims. “I’ve spoken directly to Laura. The TMZ story is not true,” her spokesperson, Mindy Nyby, tells _Us_. “She’s not quitting now or in the future.”

A second source familiar with the matter says, “Laura is not resigning from the case or planning to quit. The reason this story even arose is because someone misinterpreted the fact that new experts were brought in as the case moves into a new phase. The characterization of Angelina’s attitude toward the case is not true. She’s continually working to achieve the reunification of the children with their father. It’s really now between Brad, his kids and the family court, and the court will make a decision that’s in in the best interest of the children.”

The first source tells _Us_ that Pitt’s attorney “would object to having a new lawyer come in at this late stage because it would only drag the proceedings on longer.”

_Us Weekly_ confirmed in June that the couple — who share Maddox, 16, Pax, 14, Zahara, 13, Shiloh, 12, and twins Knox and Vivienne, 9 — had reached a temporary custody agreement for the summer. Jolie was ordered by the court to allow Pitt, 54, more time with their kids.

Read more: https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...past-anger-for-brad-pitt-amid-custody-battle/


----------



## Tivo

I don’t understand her anger towards him. SHE filed from him. What on earth does she have to be so bitter about? Maybe she wanted to reconcile and he’s done?
Her madness seems so irrational.


----------



## Lounorada

To be that bitter, makes me think he must have done something to puncture _her_ inflated ego.
I wonder did Brad cheat on her... (but the public don't know about it) and that's why she's so bitter? Angelina seems like the type of person who is so narcissistic she'd believe that no person could possibly cheat on her and god forbid people would find out if did happen.
Might sound crazy, but I could see it being true.


----------



## gazoo

I don't know, I think if she was willing to accuse him of child abuse, she'd happily accuse him of being a cheater. She would have then benefited from being  the humanitarian Saint Angie, betrayed mother of 6, who after undergoing so many medical surgeries has her partner betray her... Can't see her not using something that inflammatory just to maintain her sexy persona for the public.

She's pissed because the legal system isn't allowing her to alienate the father of her children.


----------



## mkr

From what I have read, her mother was very vindictive and did the same thing to Jon Voight. I guess the apple doesn’t fall far from the tree.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I’m guessing she thought she had the whole thing figured out. That she would just accuse Brad of being an abusive father and everyone would take her word for it because she’s St. Angie and she would just tuck those kids under her arm and flounce off into the sunset and leave Brad behind and instead he has the audacity to keep fighting for them. I think she sees those kids as hers and hers alone. And I think she thought Brad was an idiot who would never be able to outsmart or stand up to her and none of that has proven to be true and she is PISSED.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But it says in the article that the lawyer isn't quitting, though.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Babydoll Chanel said:


> But it says in the article that the lawyer isn't quitting, though.


Angelina can keep her on retainer. Which means she'll get another lawyer that will go harder after sole custody, and Laura Wasser can't work for the other side.


----------



## aynrand

I hope she is able to secure a more progressive lawyer who will insure her settlement doesn't make her a geographical prisoner, living in the unilateral service of shared children with none of the independence or autonomy she is equally entitled.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

aynrand said:


> I hope she is able to secure a more progressive lawyer who will insure her settlement doesn't make her a geographical prisoner, living in the unilateral service of shared children with none of the independence or autonomy she is equally entitled.


He's entitled to it as well.  She's pushing to exclude him - he just wants shared custody and equal time.


----------



## aynrand

Custodial mothers aren't also social secretaries and relationship managers for errant non performing fathers.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If you read what the judge said in June it's clear Brad Pitt is not the issue in relation to shared custody.


----------



## aynrand

Legacy judges, inferring an unpaid, non-statutory responsibility and burden on the mother is hardly new. Publicly pressuring and forcing a mother to ignore the discomfort of her children, just unconscionable.


----------



## mkr

aynrand said:


> Legacy judges, inferring an unpaid, non-statutory responsibility and burden on the mother is hardly new. Publicly pressuring and forcing a mother to ignore the discomfort of her children, just unconscionable.


What discomfort???


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Wouldn't the children have been heard about what they want as well? They're no tiny tots anymore and can surely express how they feel about what's been going on and any discomfort they may have. And wouldn't the judge have taken their opinions in to consideration as well concerning Brad's suitability as a parent?


----------



## bag-mania

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Wouldn't the children have been heard about what they want as well? They're no tiny tots anymore and can surely express how they feel about what's been going on and any discomfort they may have. And wouldn't the judge have taken their opinions in to consideration as well concerning Brad's suitability as a parent?



The oldest one, Maddox, was excluded because he is older and is allowed to choose for himself. 

The concern is Angie has had sole custody of the kids for the past two years while Brad has only been allowed limited, usually supervised, visitation. That's an unequal playing field and it allows one parent time to poison the minds of the children against the other parent.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I don’t understand her anger towards him. SHE filed from him. What on earth does she have to be so bitter about? Maybe she wanted to reconcile and he’s done?
> Her madness seems so irrational.


could be a control thing


----------



## sdkitty

gazoo said:


> I don't know, I think if she was willing to accuse him of child abuse, she'd happily accuse him of being a cheater. She would have then benefited from being  the humanitarian Saint Angie, betrayed mother of 6, who after undergoing so many medical surgeries has her partner betray her... Can't see her not using something that inflammatory just to maintain her sexy persona for the public.
> 
> She's pissed because the legal system isn't allowing her to alienate the father of her children.


sad for the kids.....I'm sure they love their mother but it seems like when the family was together he was the one doing fun, active things with them


----------



## queennadine

I work for my state "child protective services" department, and we regularly order both parents and all parties to not speak about the case, visitation, the other parent, etc. in front of the children. This includes making promises to the children about where they're going to live, what they get to do, the whole shebang.

It's unfortunately not rare for parents to try to manipulate children, but it comes out eventually. I'm sure if the kids wanted to speak with the judge in this case, he/she would have, and would continue to.

ETA: In my state, the presumption of the mother being the better caretaker is essentially gone. The Courts here truly look at who the more stable parent is.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Why does he need supervised visits? Jolie didn't make that decision.


----------



## bag-mania

BagOuttaHell said:


> Why does he need supervised visits? Jolie didn't make that decision.



It goes back to Angie's original accusations of child abuse in 2016. From just being accused it prevented Brad from seeing his kids unsupervised for many months. Even though he was cleared of any child abuse it wasn't until January of this year that he could see the kids unsupervised.


----------



## emchhardy

https://people.com/movies/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-not-paying-child-support/

This case is just a disaster.  Must be very painful for everyone involved.  Seems like there is no end in sight.


----------



## Sferics

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I've never had an opinion of her one way or the other, but then I saw ´"the horse picture"- so I agree with you.


What is the horse picture?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Not a good look Angie!!


----------



## bag-mania

Sferics said:


> What is the horse picture?



Are you sure you want to open that door?  If so, proceed...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

bag-mania said:


> Are you sure you want to open that door?  If so, proceed...



 

Thank you


----------



## Sferics

bag-mania said:


> Are you sure you want to open that door?  If so, proceed...






!!!

Thank you...


...

......

             ...


----------



## mkr

Sferics said:


> What is the horse picture?



You had to go and ask now didn’t you...


----------



## mkr

emchhardy said:


> https://people.com/movies/angelina-jolie-brad-pitt-not-paying-child-support/
> 
> This case is just a disaster.  Must be very painful for everyone involved.  Seems like there is no end in sight.



I thought they had a court order to keep everything private?  Also, doesn’t the mother have to file for child support to get it?  They do in my state.


----------



## gazoo

To my knowledge, a child support order coincides with the divorce being finalized, unless you aren't married, and then the petitioner has to petition for it. I didn't get a cent until my divorce was final. I did not ask for child support (or alimony), but was told by the judge that child support was mandatory. Along with being told I was the custodial parent, yet the kids would be shared 50/50, and that I couldn't move from the city limits with the kids without their father's written consent. My divorce was within the last 10 years. The rules have changed a lot.

Angie likes to pretend "she's just like us", but doesn't want to abide by the laws we all have to live with.


----------



## White Orchid

Listen.  I love horses just like the next person, but this...


----------



## bag-mania

Just to get the unpleasantness of the horse out of everyone's mind, here's Brad's lawyers response to Angie's lawyers child support claims.

*Brad Pitt Says He Gave Angelina Jolie $9 Million Since Split*






Brad Pitt's lawyers aren't mincing words ... they say Angelina Jolie is a master manipulator and a liar by essentially claiming he's a deadbeat dad, because they say he's forked over more than $9 MILLION over the last 2 years.

Brad's lawyers have responded to Angelina's latest attack where she claimed in legal docs he hasn't paid "meaningful child support" since their split in September 2016.

In new legal docs, obtained by TMZ, Brad fires back ... he loaned her* $8 million* so she could buy the home in which she currently lives, and shelled out more than *$1.3 million* in child support.

Brad's lawyers say Angelina and her lawyers have engaged in dirty tricks, calling them out for "a thinly-veiled effort to manipulate media coverage." Brad's lawyers point to Angelina's legal docs that were filed earlier this week, in which she asks the judge to grant the divorce quickly so she can be a single woman again ... leaving child support and other issues for a later date.

The attorneys for Brad are calling BS, saying THEY were the ones who called Angelina's lawyers last week asking for exactly that ... to grant the divorce decree quickly and then later deal with child support and property settlement issues. They say her lawyers said they'd discuss the matter with their client, and then Angelina made it look like it was SHE who wanted the quickie divorce.

The docs accuse Angelina of filing papers with the court that are "calculated to increase the conflict." They say her gripe over child support is bogus and she knows it. 

Shots fired back.

http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/08/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-divorce-child-support-liar/


----------



## mkr

Gee wiz never saw that coming...


----------



## LibbyRuth

Perhaps $9 million isn't considered meaningful over a few years time when your monthly expenses include private jets to fly you everywhere you want to go?


----------



## VickyB

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you





bag-mania said:


> Are you sure you want to open that door?  If so, proceed...




Yuck. NOthing this chick does surprises me. She's twisted.


----------



## Singra

Even with an expensive jet set lifestyle $9 million is plenty in a two year period.

These recent leaks feel completely unnecessary and preventable... WTF, weren’t they going to act like grownups?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I know everyone loves to hate Angie here and I'm usually the only one supportive. It's not popular to like her, but I'll say it again, perhaps it is about the principles of support, responsibility and not actually the amount itself. He is their father and needs to show responsibility.


----------



## pixiejenna

She released this info because she wanted too, they very easily could have been done with this in private if she wanted it. She doesn’t want to give up any control, so she’s dragging it out. While claiming that she wants it over, again she wants it on her terms. I can’t blame brads lawyers for responding to her statements if they don’t people will talk if they do people will talk. Either way they’re screwed if they didn’t try to do damage control I think more people would be talking about it. If someone is making false accusations you call then out on it, if they’re true you’re more likely not comment on it.


----------



## Singra

I don’t know the exact details of their divorce but it takes two to tango... both Pitt and Jolie have at various times played the media game but to still be playing it at this stage? Hmmmmm... 

The timing of the release of the recent court docs is odd, coming on the heels of the TMZ story... TMZ who is known to have an extensive network of contacts in lawyers offices... didn’t seem like that story came from Pitt... he usually seems to use entertainment tonight (or whatever it’s called)... it felt like a legit story (in whatever way you want to interpret legit).

For me this isn’t about bashing Jolie regardless... this time it feels like some of the stuff they’re saying about Jolie might be true. But you know look at her upbringing, she’s a damaged person, I can see how with her background she would fight tooth and nail in a situation like this... possibly beyond reason.


----------



## bag-mania

*Brad Pitt Trying to Maintain Relationship with Kids Amid Angelina Jolie Divorce*





Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie are at war in their divorce case, but the more immediate struggle is the co-parenting situation that even has a judge issuing a warning to cool it ... or else.

We're told Brad has been spending the bulk of his Summer in England -- where Angelina and the kids live -- so he can see his 6 children. The judge in the divorce case set out a schedule for Brad to visit with his children in London beginning in mid-June for 10 hours a day. The visitation increased last month to 4 consecutive days at a time.

Our sources say Brad and Angelina never interact with each other, and the handoffs are always through nannies and assistants. 

It's clear there have been issues over Brad interacting with the kids. The judge in the divorce case already issued an order saying Angelina tried to* restrict Brad's access* that the judge believed was "harmful" to the children. The judge even said Brad had a right to call and text the kids whenever he wanted, and Angelina could not monitor the contacts.

TMZ broke the stories about Angelina claiming Brad has only provided minimal child support, and Brad fired back in legal docs that *he's paid her $1.3 mil* in child support *since they split* nearly 2 years ago ... and he loaned her $8 million to buy a house.

From what we're told, things are getting worse, not better, between the two. 

http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/09/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-relationship-kids-custody-visit-divorce/


----------



## skarsbabe

Why would she need to borrow ANY money from him at all though? Is she broke? She can't foot her own $8 million place?!


----------



## mkr

Hey now she has 6 mouths to feed.  [emoji57]


----------



## bag-mania

It's funny how she takes her kids around the world to show them children living in poverty and squalor so they understand how lucky they are. But of course she wants her kids to live in an $8 million mansion. They are celebrity children after all.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bag-mania said:


> It's funny how she takes her kids around the world to show them children living in poverty and squalor so they understand how lucky they are. But of course she wants her kids to live in an $8 million mansion. They are celebrity children after all.



From reports it cost $25M.

They both sound ridiculous these days.


----------



## bag-mania

BagOuttaHell said:


> From reports it cost $25M.
> 
> They both sound ridiculous these days.



Divorce brings out the worst in everyone and it appears these two were pretty bad to begin with.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

These two are out here squabbling over money they apparently don't have to settle their mess, and Jennifer Aniston was featured in an article today that states she gets a guaranteed $20 million in residual/royalties from Warner Bros. every year for her work on Friends.

Karma's a meanie....


----------



## pixiejenna

Jennifer is probably sitting in her child free mansion laughing her a$$ off as more info comes out.


----------



## vink

BagsNBaguettes said:


> These two are out here squabbling over money they apparently don't have to settle their mess, and Jennifer Aniston was featured in an article today that states she gets a guaranteed $20 million in residual/royalties from Warner Bros. every year for her work on Friends.
> 
> Karma's a meanie....


Oh...  My...  Call me whatever you want, but after all these years, I'm still Team Aniston (although I know it's been such a long time and she probably doesn't even want her name in the same sentence with these two.) 
Good for her.


----------



## Alexenjie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I know everyone loves to hate Angie here and I'm usually the only one supportive. It's not popular to like her, but I'll say it again, perhaps it is about the principles of support, responsibility and not actually the amount itself. He is their father and needs to show responsibility.


Angie has done everything possible to take the children away from Brad. He has barely seen them in two years. I'm sure she has said every negative thing possible about him so that none of these kids are seeking to spend time with him. It's a horrible thing that she has done, she can and probably will ruin their relationship with Brad for the rest of their lives. How sick do you have to be to do that?

.Angie has plenty of money (she should have just been paid 20 million for the movie she is currently working on) as does Brad.. She is just doing whatever she can publicly to make him look bad, despite an agreement they made to keep their divorce/child custody matters private. She is despicable.


----------



## mkr

I doubt she’s broke. She’s trying to make Brad look like a deadbeat dad. Everyone hates a deadbeat dad.


----------



## pukasonqo

i always wonder why AJ causes such strong responses...
re:JA and BP: it takes 2 to tango, he had a choice
and JA eventually dated and married a man who was in a relationship w somebody else but hey, team anniston all the way!
whatever is the issue between AJ and BP if they don’t get their act together the losers will be their kids


----------



## Tivo

All that irrational rage coming from her makes me feel like it’s rooted in jealousy. I can’t think of another emotion to make someone this mad for so long to the point that she’ll find anything to throw at him. He has rejected her in some way, and her ego can’t take it.


----------



## peppermintpatty

Tivo said:


> All that irrational rage coming from her makes me feel like it’s rooted in jealousy. I can’t think of another emotion to make someone this mad for so long to the point that she’ll find anything to throw at him. He has rejected her in some way, and her ego can’t take it.


That and I bet she is seething that the judge took the power and control away from her. She is one nasty, bat sh*t crazy woman!!!!!! So glad this judge is putting up with any BS from either side!!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Tivo said:


> All that irrational rage coming from her makes me feel like it’s rooted in jealousy. I can’t think of another emotion to make someone this mad for so long to the point that she’ll find anything to throw at him. He has rejected her in some way, and her ego can’t take it.



I completely agree. When a person contains that much irrational rage, there is only one logical explanation. Rage makes a person blind/ insane. It really does, it's like being taken over by the devil!

The only happy people that come out of all this are both sides' lawyers.  Everyone else loses.


----------



## aynrand

*“…I can’t remember a day since I got out of college when I wasn’t boozing or had a spliff, or something. Something…I mean I stopped everything except boozing when I started my family. But even this last year, you know—things I wasn’t dealing with. I was boozing too much. It’s just become a problem.”  ~ Brad Pitt, GQ magazine, May 2017*

A 54 parent with the self-awareness to address drug and alcohol abuses, as he seemingly still attempts to control and contain a younger, less powerful ex through legacy child custody laws. In effect, making her a geographical prisoner, compromising her economic autonomy and viability, as he enjoys unencumbered freedom to earn, roam, start another clan, even shirk his child support and parenting duties. So much for accountability. In tandem with calls to child protective services and his own admission of questionable parenting and there's no question Jolie and the children are Survivors.  

She's also in the Jennifer Garner camp.  How has her career and economic prosperity flourished, post-divorce?  Katie Holmes? Given the media machine now in play, Pitt is clearly the more valued economic entity. 

It's all relative, but women on average earn $.80 on the dollar (much less for women of color).  Serving as head-of-household, solo stable parent, tutor, social secretary, driver, therapist, life coach, purchasing manager, personal assistant, cook, cuddle machine, living in the unilateral day-to-day service and management of 'shared' children, their unpaid contributions marginalized and exploited for the gain of someone more powerful and regarded by our society, even an addict. He has shown us who he is. What family will he start and abandon next, only to be coddled by the legal system, as his next in a long line is robbed of her youth and autonomy too? Jolie didn't just stand up for herself, and her kids. She stood up for all women who are economically exploited and oppressed by divorce.


----------



## bag-princess




----------



## sdkitty

aynrand said:


> *“…I can’t remember a day since I got out of college when I wasn’t boozing or had a spliff, or something. Something…I mean I stopped everything except boozing when I started my family. But even this last year, you know—things I wasn’t dealing with. I was boozing too much. It’s just become a problem.”  ~ Brad Pitt, GQ magazine, May 2017*
> 
> A 54 parent with the self-awareness to address drug and alcohol abuses, as he seemingly still attempts to control and contain a younger, less powerful ex through legacy child custody laws. In effect, making her a geographical prisoner, compromising her economic autonomy and viability, as he enjoys unencumbered freedom to earn, roam, start another clan, even shirk his child support and parenting duties. So much for accountability. In tandem with calls to child protective services and his own admission of questionable parenting and there's no question Jolie and the children are Survivors.
> 
> She's also in the Jennifer Garner camp.  How has her career and economic prosperity flourished, post-divorce?  Katie Holmes? Given the media machine now in play, Pitt is clearly the more valued economic entity.
> 
> It's all relative, but women on average earn $.80 on the dollar (much less for women of color).  Serving as head-of-household, solo stable parent, tutor, social secretary, driver, therapist, life coach, purchasing manager, personal assistant, cook, cuddle machine, living in the unilateral day-to-day service and management of 'shared' children, their unpaid contributions marginalized and exploited for the gain of someone more powerful and regarded by our society, even an addict. He has shown us who he is. What family will he start and abandon next, only to be coddled by the legal system, as his next in a long line is robbed of her youth and autonomy too? Jolie didn't just stand up for herself, and her kids. She stood up for all women who are economically exploited and oppressed by divorce.


what?  you think she's taking care of these kids with no paid help?
comparing her to Jennifer Garner?  Jennifer Garner may have help too but I'd be willing to bet she has a lot less paid staff than AJ


----------



## Swanky

She's a "geographical prisoner" and he's "shirking his child support and parenting duties"?


----------



## mkr




----------



## bag-mania

Holy S—-!
Angie, is that you?


----------



## mkr

bag-mania said:


> Holy S—-!
> Angie, is that you?


I was just gonna say the same thing!


----------



## bag-princess

bag-mania said:


> Holy S—-!
> Angie, is that you?




chile!!!!  "economically exploited and oppressed by divorce"   since when??


----------



## mkr

If 20 mil a movie is economically exploited where do I sign up?


----------



## Lounorada

aynrand said:


> A 54 parent with the self-awareness to address drug and alcohol abuses, as he seemingly still attempts to control and contain a younger, less powerful ex through legacy child custody laws. In effect, making her a geographical prisoner, compromising her economic autonomy and viability, as he enjoys unencumbered freedom to earn, roam, start another clan, even shirk his child support and parenting duties. So much for accountability. In tandem with calls to child protective services and his own admission of questionable parenting and there's no question Jolie and the children are Survivors.
> 
> She's also in the Jennifer Garner camp.  How has her career and economic prosperity flourished, post-divorce?  Katie Holmes? Given the media machine now in play, Pitt is clearly the more valued economic entity.
> 
> It's all relative, but women on average earn $.80 on the dollar (much less for women of color).  Serving as head-of-household, solo stable parent, tutor, social secretary, driver, therapist, life coach, purchasing manager, personal assistant, cook, cuddle machine, living in the unilateral day-to-day service and management of 'shared' children, their unpaid contributions marginalized and exploited for the gain of someone more powerful and regarded by our society, even an addict. He has shown us who he is. What family will he start and abandon next, only to be coddled by the legal system, as his next in a long line is robbed of her youth and autonomy too? Jolie didn't just stand up for herself, and her kids. She stood up for all women who are economically exploited and oppressed by divorce.


----------



## Hobbsy

aynrand said:


> *“…I can’t remember a day since I got out of college when I wasn’t boozing or had a spliff, or something. Something…I mean I stopped everything except boozing when I started my family. But even this last year, you know—things I wasn’t dealing with. I was boozing too much. It’s just become a problem.”  ~ Brad Pitt, GQ magazine, May 2017*
> 
> A 54 parent with the self-awareness to address drug and alcohol abuses, as he seemingly still attempts to control and contain a younger, less powerful ex through legacy child custody laws. In effect, making her a geographical prisoner, compromising her economic autonomy and viability, as he enjoys unencumbered freedom to earn, roam, start another clan, even shirk his child support and parenting duties. So much for accountability. In tandem with calls to child protective services and his own admission of questionable parenting and there's no question Jolie and the children are Survivors.
> 
> She's also in the Jennifer Garner camp.  How has her career and economic prosperity flourished, post-divorce?  Katie Holmes? Given the media machine now in play, Pitt is clearly the more valued economic entity.
> 
> It's all relative, but women on average earn $.80 on the dollar (much less for women of color).  Serving as head-of-household, solo stable parent, tutor, social secretary, driver, therapist, life coach, purchasing manager, personal assistant, cook, cuddle machine, living in the unilateral day-to-day service and management of 'shared' children, their unpaid contributions marginalized and exploited for the gain of someone more powerful and regarded by our society, even an addict. He has shown us who he is. What family will he start and abandon next, only to be coddled by the legal system, as his next in a long line is robbed of her youth and autonomy too? Jolie didn't just stand up for herself, and her kids. She stood up for all women who are economically exploited and oppressed by divorce.


Solo stable parent?! She does seem to like stables. And horses. We all know you weren't talking about her being sane!


----------



## mkr

ls anyone else waiting for OP to say "just playin" ?


----------



## sdkitty

mkr said:


> ls anyone else waiting for OP to say "just playin" ?


She's not saying anything
If she wasn't a long time member of TPF I'd think she was trolling


----------



## Alexenjie

Brad never abandoned his first set of kids, Angie has alienated their children from their father to the point that a judge stepped in and threatened to take the kids away from her and give them to Brad. Do you have any idea how far she had to go to provoke that response? https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/06...lines-in-brad-pitt-custody-fight-experts-say/

If you  believe that Angie falls into the same situation that ordinary women fall into when they stop their careers and become stay at home moms, you are not seeing this story clearly. Angie is rich and will always be financially secure. She does not have the same worries in life that the other 99 percent of us do.

I see pictures often of Jennifer Garner and Ben Affleck taking their kids on vacations or attending events as a family, even though they have gone their separate ways. They are having an amicable divorce, putting their kids needs above their own, the opposite of Brad and Angie's divorce.


----------



## bag-mania

aynrand said:


> A 54 parent with the self-awareness to address drug and alcohol abuses, *as he seemingly still attempts to control and contain a younger, less powerful ex through legacy child custody laws. *In effect, making her a geographical prisoner, compromising her economic autonomy and viability, as he enjoys unencumbered freedom to earn, roam, start another clan, even shirk his child support and parenting duties. So much for accountability. In tandem with calls to child protective services and his own admission of questionable parenting and there's no question Jolie and the children are Survivors.



I have to laugh at the notion that you are portraying 43-year-old Angie as a victim, or worse, like she was a naive young girl who doesn’t understand legal matters. She’s the one who initiated the divorce with her child abuse allegations, which if you recall were eventually proven false (lies). And I have a feeling if you ever dared call her “less powerful” to her face she’d probably stab you in the eye. AJ doesn’t do less powerful.


----------



## mkr

Angie is not, was not and never will be a victim. She knows exactly what she wants and won’t stop until she has total control over the children.  She’s coming for Brad hard and right now Brad looks like the adult in the room.  If she keeps it up he’s going to get primary custody.


----------



## Tivo

bag-mania said:


> Holy S—-!
> Angie, is that you?


I think it’s Angie too. Or somebody on her immediate team with a TPF account, because that defense was...special.

AynRand you better get your girl, because she is losing it. 
Brad is DONE. She pushed him away and now she must lay in the hard bed she made. It’s unfortunate, because I loved them together, but it is OVER.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I think it’s Angie too. Or somebody on her immediate team with a TPF account, because that defense was...special.
> 
> AynRand you better get your girl, because she is losing it.
> Brad is DONE. She pushed him away and now she must lay in the hard bed she made. It’s unfortunate, because I loved them together, but it is OVER.


physically they were a stunning couple
I remember when I first saw the poster for Mr & Mrs Smith....I think I knew Jennifer was in trouble


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Lounorada said:


> View attachment 4161278


It got serious enough for a Khia/Madison GIF. Let that sink in.....


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Angie, if this is you, staaapp. We know you were diagnosed at the tender age of 14 as a narcissistic sociopath with Borderline Personality Disorder (via public divorce records from your parents), and we are all aware that people with those Cluster B issues can't stand it when they are exposed. Put down the heroin and Grey Goose and pills, and get it together.


----------



## GaGa Zsabor

I’m definitely not one of those people that thinks Angelina deserves to die at the stake because of poor, poor Jennifer Aniston and I don’t think she’s completely crazy. But she does have _a lot  _
of issues. From what’s been said about her mother (mostly what’s come from her own interviews) she was a piece of work. Jon Voight is a lot of things but her mother actively practiced parental alienation towards him and the kids. And combine that with the fact that her mother pushed Angelina and her brother into show business as a way to live vicariously through them.. 

I say all of that to say; I think Angelina is using her childhood issues to fight Brad. If he did in fact get drunk in front of the kids then divorce was a good option. But if he’s sober and committed to therapy and his kids then why keep punishing him? The past is the past. If he wasn’t a habitual abuser then what’s the issue? I’m not making excuses for bad behavior but if some ****s up and gets help how long do we decide to treat them like outcast. 

These people shouldn’t even have gotten married. I have a suspicion that things were rocky for a while and the decided to get married anyways. I’m tired of them going back and forth in the media. Grow up and act like two adults that had six kids together.


----------



## pixiejenna

aynrand said:


> *“…I can’t remember a day since I got out of college when I wasn’t boozing or had a spliff, or something. Something…I mean I stopped everything except boozing when I started my family. But even this last year, you know—things I wasn’t dealing with. I was boozing too much. It’s just become a problem.”  ~ Brad Pitt, GQ magazine, May 2017*
> 
> A 54 parent with the self-awareness to address drug and alcohol abuses, as he seemingly still attempts to control and contain a younger, less powerful ex through legacy child custody laws. In effect, making her a geographical prisoner, compromising her economic autonomy and viability, as he enjoys unencumbered freedom to earn, roam, start another clan, even shirk his child support and parenting duties. So much for accountability. In tandem with calls to child protective services and his own admission of questionable parenting and there's no question Jolie and the children are Survivors.
> 
> She's also in the Jennifer Garner camp.  How has her career and economic prosperity flourished, post-divorce?  Katie Holmes? Given the media machine now in play, Pitt is clearly the more valued economic entity.
> .



LMAO. If you want to go this route let’s not forget Angie’s past mental instabilities as stated by previous members which were diagnosed when she was a child when her parents divorced. Nor will we forget her past drug use as well. Or the fact that brad was much more active parent of the two before she cut him out of their lives with false child abuse accusations.  A geographical prisoner?!? God forbid the kids actually have to spend time with their father. Skirting economic responsibilities in what way, by only buying them a 9 million dollar home? Ya way to cheap out on your kids, eye roll.  She’s clearly bitter that she’s not getting her way. She’s also bitter that Brad isn’t just rolling over and giving her what she wants. The real stinger is he is more liked by the public and despite her very obvious attempts to hurt him publicly, the public isn’t falling for her BS. The only victims are her kids for having a mother this manipulative and is willing to alienate them from their father because she cares more about herself and hurting their father then their well-being. Her legal team so shifting because of how difficult she’s being and the judge on the case is not happy about her keeping the kids from their dad.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm TeamKids in this scenario and I don't think either side is perfect but _someone_ (*waves at Angie*) is conveniently forgetting what the judge said in June.

In actual court documents obtained by The Blast, the judge said the following:

*"a judge in Angelina and Brad’s divorce case determined that the former couple’s six children “not having a relationship with their father is harmful to them,” and adds that “it is critical that each of them have a healthy and strong relationship with their father and mother.”*

He also said:
*"The judge also ordered Jolie to arrange a phone call with the kids and their doctors to explain to the children that “the court has determined that each of them are safe with their father.” Pitt was accused of child abuse in 2016 during an incident aboard a private plane. Pitt was eventually cleared.*

There's more in the link to The Blast post above.

Brad has issues. Issues he's dealt with, and is dealing with and admitted them which is difficult (I think Angie has a cornucopia of issues that haven't been dealt with). If the court deems the kids are safe with him and he was cleared of child abuse charges then he should have a relationship and equal custody with Angie of the children.

I see control issues with Angelina and I really hope she isn't poisoning those kids against their father. I also think she's letting her own experience with her mother and Jon Voight come into play


----------



## Alexenjie

mkr said:


> Angie is not, was not and never will be a victim. She knows exactly what she wants and won’t stop until she has total control over the children.  She’s coming for Brad hard and right now Brad looks like the adult in the room.  If she keeps it up he’s going to get primary custody.


This is the part I don't get, why doesn't she change her behavior in order to keep or have shared custody of the kids? I think she already has total control over the kids but hopefully that can be undone by time spent with Brad. If she is a narcissistic sociopath maybe she can't stop herself? Does a sociopath care about anyone else but themselves? I feel so sorry for those kids ...


----------



## bag-mania

Alexenjie said:


> This is the part I don't get, why doesn't she change her behavior in order to keep or have shared custody of the kids? I think she already has total control over the kids but hopefully that can be undone by time spent with Brad. If she is a narcissistic sociopath maybe she can't stop herself? Does a sociopath care about anyone else but themselves? I feel so sorry for those kids ...



I think she truly thought everyone would believe her accusations and that she would be supported over Brad. I bet she was shocked that most didn’t buy her story. She doesn’t seem to have many friends in Hollywood (or many friends at all, really).

I feel bad for the kids. They’re bound to be emotionally and mentally messed up. I still say we’ll be reading the tell-all books that they’ll write about her when they’re adults.


----------



## mkr

What exactly is "meaningful" child support?  Is there meaningless child support?  He gave her millions. If she didn't file for child support then she can't expect a structured monthly payment.  She tried the abuse angle now she's on the deadbeat dad angle.  She's gotta know that isn't gonna fly.  Dang I wouldn't want to be Brad.  Brad probably doesn't want to be Brad right now either.


----------



## lvstratus

What an ugly human being she is. She definetly has very some serious problems, she needs help asap!
Poor kids...


----------



## jennlt

mkr said:


> What exactly is "meaningful" child support?  Is there meaningless child support?  He gave her millions. If she didn't file for child support then she can't expect a structured monthly payment.  She tried the abuse angle now she's on the deadbeat dad angle.  She's gotta know that isn't gonna fly.  Dang I wouldn't want to be Brad.  Brad probably doesn't want to be Brad right now either.



My father's child support was $50/month for me, which works out to $1.67/day. And he still didn't pay it. So yeah, meaningless. But I'm not bitter lol.


----------



## Alexenjie

I read they had an informal agreement of some kind but it did not sound like amounts were agreed to. Angie never brought up dissatisfaction about money until the last few weeks, that's why I think it is just something she decided to embarrass or torture Brad with. They have come to no agreements on any major areas of their divorce (I think because of Angie's refusal to share the kids and now her tantrum over money). Angie probably is bitter that she won't be entitled to more money. Brad does have a lot more than she does. If they had been married longer Angie would get much more. So some of this is greed besides the opportunity to make Brad look bad.

If they are both worth hundreds of millions of dollars how is child support determined? Based on current earnings and expenses like regular people?


----------



## bag-princess

mkr said:


> What exactly is "meaningful" child support?  Is there meaningless child support?  He gave her millions. If she didn't file for child support then she can't expect a structured monthly payment.  She tried the abuse angle now she's on the deadbeat dad angle.  She's gotta know that isn't gonna fly.  Dang I wouldn't want to be Brad.  *Brad probably doesn't want to be Brad right now either.*




i'm so sorry but this made me LMAO!!!  i know that was not your intent but it just killed me because i have often thought he must feel that way now.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s so amazing to me that Angie, who has created and maintained this larger than life persona for so many years has let this get so public and ugly.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> It’s so amazing to me that Angie, who has created and maintained this larger than life persona for so many years has let this get so public and ugly.


It's a shame.  I guess she can't help herself.  And she seems to underestimate Brad.  I'll bet she feels she's superior to him in almost every way.  Yet she hasn't been able to win in court or in the court of public opinion.


----------



## LibbyRuth

They're both in the business of selling a public image.  Through their marriage, they both enjoyed how much interest in their personal lives can bolster interest for that public image.  So it shouldn't be a surprise that in splitting up, they are using the same tactics.  I think it's very possible that this is flaring up now because both of them have experienced a drop off in interest to their public brands since they split up.  They may be behaving badly, but they've got people talking about them again. It's a shame they do it at the expense of their kids.


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> It's a shame.  I guess she can't help herself.  And she seems to underestimate Brad.  I'll bet she feels she's superior to him in almost every way.  Yet she hasn't been able to win in court or in the court of public opinion.



He has always given me a vibe of a dumb guy who wants people to think he’s smart, so I’m sure she assumed he can’t play the PR game as well as she can, but obv that isn’t working.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> They're both in the business of selling a public image.  Through their marriage, they both enjoyed how much interest in their personal lives can bolster interest for that public image.  So it shouldn't be a surprise that in splitting up, they are using the same tactics.  I think it's very possible that this is flaring up now because both of them have experienced a drop off in interest to their public brands since they split up.  They may be behaving badly, but they've got people talking about them again. It's a shame they do it at the expense of their kids.


She started it when she had him kicked off that plane.  I don't think he got into this game by choice.


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> She started it when she had him kicked off that plane.  I don't think he got into this game by choice.


Perhaps. But he made the choice to put protecting his public persona as a priority over protecting his family's privacy. There's always one person who starts bad behavior, but everyone who participates makes the choice to do that on their own.
I know there are people who followed it more closely than I did, but I don't remember him really fighting back with some of the things said about him when he split from Jennifer Anniston. I remember Jennifer doing some interviews where she took the opportunity to take digs at him - the most memorable being the comment about him lacking a sensitivity chip.  But I don't remember him doing a great deal to combat that. He took the punches, and moved forward letting the work he did and the family image he put out speak for him.


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> Perhaps. But he made the choice to put protecting his public persona as a priority over protecting his family's privacy. There's always one person who starts bad behavior, but everyone who participates makes the choice to do that on their own.



These days if a celebrity doesn’t defend him/herself publicly, people tend to assume that’s an admission guilt of something. Brad had to defend himself against Angie’s child abuse accusations and now against her child support claims, both of which appear to be invalid. Has he ever accused her of anything other than trying to prevent him from seeing their kids? The judge has confirmed that that accusation is true.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> These days if a celebrity doesn’t defend him/herself publicly, people tend to assume that’s an admission guilt of something. Brad had to defend himself against Angie’s child abuse accusations and now against her child support claims, both of which appear to be invalid. Has he ever accused her of anything other than trying to prevent him from seeing their kids? The judge has confirmed that that accusation is true.


He's gotten in his digs.  For example in responding to the child support claims, he made sure he got it in there that he'd loaned her money for a house.  Is it as terrible as claiming he's abusive?  No.  But he's also engaging in the game of tearing each other down in the name of public image.


----------



## gazoo

I'd say he's still pulling his punches. He hasn't said much to paint her as being crazy or vicious, or accused her of drug use or child abuse. It would be easy for him to do so, since many people already believe she's had an ongoing issue with drugs. But he hasn't done that. He's simply defending himself. Perhaps he shouldn't respond publicly, but I understand it's a lose/lose situation as the kids will read about it, so if he stays quiet, that can burn him too as in, "why didn't you fight for us, Dad?"

He came out and admitted to issues with alcohol and took responsibility for it. Her monitoring the children's contact with him and even not giving him their phones numbers is about as bad as I've read and it was from court docs, so not really a leak from him in the smutty sense.

I don't think Brad is dumb. He's been producing great films that have gone on to be award winners. I believe he was involved in 12 Years a Slave and Moonlight, just to name two. He's just quieter about it. Angelina in contrast hasn't made smart moves with the product she's chosen to produce. I can't really imagine her making any money from her movies. They're mostly good stories, just too depressing to be money makers, and that's ok for her.

Angelina set the stage for this, she'd already rented a house to whisk the children to after the "plane incident" which makes it look like the performance of calling the FBI on Brad to accuse him of child abuse was premeditated. She'd already lined up a divorce lawyer to hit him with the papers within days. That he at that point loaned her 8Million to buy a house makes him look pretty good. I don't think I'd be that generous, were I being blindsided by my spouse and publicly accused of something as heinous as child abuse. I think he's trying to be a good guy, but having to get dirty for the children's sake, yet the only winners here are the lawyers.


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> He's gotten in his digs.  For example in responding to the child support claims, he made sure he got it in there that he'd loaned her money for a house.  Is it as terrible as claiming he's abusive?  No.  But he's also engaging in the game of tearing each other down in the name of public image.



It would take the patience of a saint to not respond to the venom that’s been thrown his way by Angie and her legal team. I can’t blame him (and his legal team) for calling her out, particularly for the blatant lies. She has likely told the kids he hasn’t paid anything too. Reading about the $8 million house loan online might be the only way they’ll ever know he has contributed to the home they’re currently living in.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> It would take the patience of a saint to not respond to the venom that’s been thrown his way by Angie and her legal team. I can’t blame him (and his legal team) for calling her out, particularly for the blatant lies. She has likely told the kids he hasn’t paid anything too. Reading about the $8 million house loan online might be the only way they’ll ever know he has contributed to the home they’re currently living in.


There are a lot of saints out there who put up with a lot of crap and don't fight it publicly because they subscribe to the notion that a child deserves to believe both parents are great people - even if it isn't true. Best way to keep divorce from getting horribly messy is to never lose focus on the kids.


----------



## Charles

LibbyRuth said:


> There are a lot of saints out there who put up with a lot of crap and don't fight it publicly because they subscribe to the notion that a child deserves to believe both parents are great people - even if it isn't true. Best way to keep divorce from getting horribly messy is to never lose focus on the kids.



Are you saying that he should NOT have mentioned the 8 mill loan?


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> There are a lot of saints out there who put up with a lot of crap and don't fight it publicly because they subscribe to the notion that a child deserves to believe both parents are great people - even if it isn't true. Best way to keep divorce from getting horribly messy is to never lose focus on the kids.



He’s not fighting it publicly, he’s calling her out on her lies. There’s a difference. Do you think if he never responded to those child abuse allegations or the deadbeat dad accusations that the public would give him the benefit of the doubt? You know they wouldn’t. 

He hasn’t made any wild accusations about her and you better believe there are things he could tell.

They are both multi millionaire celebrities. Their reputations and how they are perceived publicly has direct impact on their future earning capabilities. The way they handle a messy divorce is going to be different than how you or I would because of the intense media scrutiny. In spite of my defense, I don’t even like Brad! It’s just that he has come out looking so much better than Angie over the course of the past two years. It’s horrible that the kids are caught in the middle and they are going to be the ultimate losers in the divorce.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> He’s not fighting it publicly, he’s calling her out on her lies. There’s a difference. Do you think if he never responded to those child abuse allegations or the deadbeat dad accusations that the public would give him the benefit of the doubt? You know they wouldn’t.
> 
> He hasn’t made any wild accusations about her and you better believe there are things he could tell.
> 
> They are both multi millionaire celebrities. Their reputations and how they are perceived publicly has direct impact on their future earning capabilities. The way they handle a messy divorce is going to be different than how you or I would because of the intense media scrutiny. In spite of my defense, I don’t even like Brad! It’s just that he has come out looking so much better than Angie over the course of the past two years. It’s horrible that the kids are caught in the middle and they are going to be the ultimate losers in the divorce.


I don't see calling her out on lies and fighting it in public as two distinct things.  Either way it's labelled, i see it as potentially damaging to the kids.  I said earlier I don't recall him speaking out against the sensitivity chip thing either.  He "fought" that publicly by doing things that showed he had compassion and could look out for others - his kids, his wife, the film makers who he supported through his production company. 
I think that in the world of celebrity, people believe what they are presented with.  Sometimes it takes some time, but yes I do think people would believe that Brad is not a monster if he does things in public that show that.  Getting wrapped up in a nasty divorce doesn't show that. Spinning thigs to show his soon to be ex-wife as the evil one doesn't help that. Most importantly, it doesn't help the kids.  Going to court quietly and getting the judge's support in not being kept away from his kids does more ... and that didn't need to be made public.


----------



## Tivo

I think Angie lives life like she’s starring in of one of her movies. She seems so out of touch with reality. I bet she thought she’d teach Brad a lesson, file for divorce then after a time, reconcile with him and call off the divorce. She crossed a line with him she didn’t think she could cross and now the $hit is getting real. This is not at all how she expected this to go, and I think she’s furious about it.


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> I don't see calling her out on lies and fighting it in public as two distinct things.  Either way it's labelled, i see it as potentially damaging to the kids.  I said earlier I don't recall him speaking out against the sensitivity chip thing either.  He "fought" that publicly by doing things that showed he had compassion and could look out for others - his kids, his wife, the film makers who he supported through his production company.
> I think that in the world of celebrity, people believe what they are presented with.  Sometimes it takes some time, but yes I do think people would believe that Brad is not a monster if he does things in public that show that.  Getting wrapped up in a nasty divorce doesn't show that. Spinning thigs to show his soon to be ex-wife as the evil one doesn't help that. Most importantly, it doesn't help the kids.  Going to court quietly and getting the judge's support in not being kept away from his kids does more ... and that didn't need to be made public.



How is it damaging for the kids to know that there are two sides to the story? To know that their father didn't abandon them financially? Kids can handle the truth better than you think. What they won't like and will eventually come to resent is having information about their lives hidden from them.


----------



## LibbyRuth

bag-mania said:


> How is it damaging for the kids to know that there are two sides to the story? To know that their father didn't abandon them financially? Kids can handle the truth better than you think. What they won't like and will eventually come to resent is having information about their lives hidden from them.



We differ on this, and that's okay.  I think that kids only need information that they ask for, at a level they can handle.  I believe that kids deserve to believe their parents are the two greatest people on earth, whether it's true or not.  As they get older and learn more, if one parent is not so great they'll learn it.  But if they understand that their innocence was being protected and they were being given the freedom to decide things in their own time, I think that's better than giving them all the details in real time and leaving them feeling they need to choose a side.


----------



## sdkitty

Brad grew up in a "normal" American family.  Angie was raised in a more unconventional way and by a mother who was estranged from her father and apparently hated him.
Now sadly her kids are being raised the same way. Travelling all the time.  They have a lot of advantages but not much stability and now their father has basically been taken from them.
Sad


----------



## bag-mania

LibbyRuth said:


> Going to court quietly and getting the judge's support in not being kept away from his kids does more ... and that didn't need to be made public.



Brad's lawyers did go to court quietly. What they couldn't control was TMZ monitoring the cases on the docket waiting until this one came up. Court cases are public information. The gossip media is not going to withhold a story for the sake of the children.



LibbyRuth said:


> We differ on this, and that's okay.  I think that kids only need information that they ask for, at a level they can handle.  I believe that kids deserve to believe their parents are the two greatest people on earth, whether it's true or not.  As they get older and learn more, if one parent is not so great they'll learn it.  But if they understand that their innocence was being protected and they were being given the freedom to decide things in their own time, I think that's better than giving them all the details in real time and leaving them feeling they need to choose a side.



You are right that we disagree on this. It would be great if everyone acted like an adult and put the best interests of the kids first, but that didn't happen here. In the case of celebrity children like these, their parents' dirty laundry cannot be sheltered from them. It's out there for everyone to read about, even them.


----------



## sdkitty

hopefully those kids love each other.....that's the best thing they can have.  I doubt they have any friends


----------



## Charles

LibbyRuth said:


> We differ on this, and that's okay.  I think that kids only need information that they ask for, at a level they can handle.  I believe that kids deserve to believe their parents are the two greatest people on earth, whether it's true or not.  As they get older and learn more, if one parent is not so great they'll learn it.  But if they understand that their innocence was being protected and they were being given the freedom to decide things in their own time, I think that's better than giving them all the details in real time and leaving them feeling they need to choose a side.



This is all well and good in theory.  Unfortunately, it's not always that simple to execute.  When my ex and I split I tried my best to never let our son know the things we were dealing with.  Why?  I wanted him to think his mom was amazing (and to be fair 95% of the time, she was), but there were a couple times where she'd put him in the middle and I was forced to explain some things to him and they didn't always put her in the best light.  You feel I should have stayed silent to where I'd look bad?  Like it was said, kids aren't dumb, and all I wanted was for him to be informed of both sides IF he was exposed to just the one.
In this case, you have all of America hearing what Angie is saying.  Do you honestly think none of those kids' friends aren't hearing that?  How many other external aspects do those kids have to deal with in regards to shaping their views of him?  You seriously think it would have been better for them if he was silent, as opposed to him setting the record straight so his kids didn't have to deal with people calling him a deadbeat??  C'mon, now!


----------



## Ceeyahd

In CA family law court mediators meet with the children and I'm not sure of the age off hand, the parents are not part of the conversation... Children of divorce aren't sheltered from negativity, whether the parents air the dirt or not. It becomes very apparent to pre-teens.
My teenage nephew was introduced to his dad by a mediator... My sister had no warning and no say, neither did dad. Mom was the issue.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This article pretty much confirms what I thought. Laura Wasser is just on retainer, Angie has new lawyers who will play dirtier - hence the new "deadbeat dad" angle.

https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...s/news-story/34c032b9cd515078cf2bff900c6b5574


----------



## mkr

I doubt the kids have friends.  They probably don't go to real school and she is always travelling with them in tow so all they know is what she tells them.  Brad is in for the fight of his life.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

jennlt said:


> My father's child support was $50/month for me, which works out to $1.67/day. And he still didn't pay it. So yeah, meaningless. But I'm not bitter lol.



My mom got a support order for her first husband on my older sister for $60/mth (in 1978) and when he passed away in 2001, he owed her over $12,000 in CS and penalties


----------



## sdkitty

I believed her good will work was sincere and still do. But she's damaging her image with all this nastiness.  You'd think someone could tell her to start acting nicer for that reason if not for the kids.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I hate messy divorces when children are involved. That’s not my cup of tea. I would like to say to Angelina, get a grip and take a seat in the furthest corner on this earth.


----------



## Hobbsy

Signs and symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder

Grandiose sense of self-importance. ...

Lives in a fantasy world that supports their delusions of grandeur. ...

Needs constant praise and admiration. ...

Sense of entitlement. ...

Exploits others without guilt or shame. ...

Frequently demeans, intimidates, bullies, or belittles others.


----------



## Swanky

She's lucky she didn't file in TX.  It's a no fault state and 3 kids is like $2565/mo and no spousal support!


----------



## LibbyRuth

Hobbsy said:


> Signs and symptoms of narcissistic personality disorder
> 
> Grandiose sense of self-importance. ...
> 
> Lives in a fantasy world that supports their delusions of grandeur. ...
> 
> Needs constant praise and admiration. ...
> 
> Sense of entitlement. ...
> 
> Exploits others without guilt or shame. ...
> 
> Frequently demeans, intimidates, bullies, or belittles others.


Aren't those all signs of being a celebrity too?


----------



## HeidiDavis

Swanky said:


> She's lucky she didn't file in TX.  It's a no fault state and 3 kids is like $2565/mo and no spousal support!




Is that for shared or full custody, Swanky? I’m just curious because I get almost exactly that amount per month here in Colorado for three kids, but it is for full custody. My ex sees the kids perhaps one evening per month and isn’t involved in any of their day-to-day lives. It’s really sad. I feel like I deserve every cent of that money since I’m basically their only parent.

My ex's addiction was the reason for our divorce as well.  Maybe that's why I sort of feel for Angelina...although I do agree she is behaving badly right now.  Even though my ex has done horrendous things, I always try to keep it civil with him.  When we first split and I was very angry and hurt, a friend told me, "Your children are watching you right now.  How you conduct yourself is going to be a huge lesson for them."  So I always try to take the high road.  My kids know what their dad has done; I don't need to point it out to them.  It would be like bashing half their DNA.  I can only hope I've handled it in a way that will make them proud someday.


----------



## legaldiva

I'm really surprised at how Angelina seems to be the "bad guy" in this scenario.  It appears, for all intents & purposes, that Brad's alcoholism & substance abuse triggered the episode on the plane and subsequent divorce action.  Angelina is right to be taking a cautious approach.  Now that she has filed for divorce, she can't monitor his contact and conduct with the children--and she may have years of witnessing him as a parent to be the basis for her decision.  A Vanity Fair article about how he used alcohol & THC on a daily basis isn't enough to prove he is a capable and present parent.  It seems like perhaps his first priority should be recovery.

Also, most court filings are public.  Any filing by either party is likely monitored closely by the press.  No one can keep any secrets here.


----------



## Singra

LibbyRuth said:


> Aren't those all signs of being a celebrity too?


And politicians, and bankers and a whole host of corporate executives


----------



## Singra

legaldiva said:


> I'm really surprised at how Angelina seems to be the "bad guy" in this scenario.  It appears, for all intents & purposes, that Brad's alcoholism & substance abuse triggered the episode on the plane and subsequent divorce action.  Angelina is right to be taking a cautious approach.  Now that she has filed for divorce, she can't monitor his contact and conduct with the children--and she may have years of witnessing him as a parent to be the basis for her decision.  A Vanity Fair article about how he used alcohol & THC on a daily basis isn't enough to prove he is a capable and present parent.  It seems like perhaps his first priority should be recovery.
> 
> Also, most court filings are public.  Any filing by either party is likely monitored closely by the press.  No one can keep any secrets here.


In his original PR blitz Pitt revealed he was seeing a counselor... obviously we have no idea as to the intimate details of that and have no idea what Pitt is like in a private capacity... although if he was unreasonable I would hope that stories of this would have leaked by now.

But if Pitt’s abuse is so bad why did a previous judge order Jolie to allow him more access to the children?

I think some people’s criticism of Jolie was triggered by her decision to acquire new lawyers who seem to be taking a more aggressive approach. Her original lawyer has a reputation for negotiating amicable divorces and while she hasn’t been let go off she seems to have been moved to the sidelines.

In what scenario would you move a lawyer with a supposedly excellent reputation to the sidelines? Is Pitt and his team that unreasonable? There’s cautious and then there’s something else.

I think what may also have happened is that specifics are being read into the leaked court documents. The details of the court documents are as interesting as what they represent... i.e. that communication between the two sides seems to have broken down. What the hell is going on that two people who supposedly care about yheir family would let it descend to this level?


----------



## bag-mania

legaldiva said:


> I'm really surprised at how Angelina seems to be the "bad guy" in this scenario.  It appears, for all intents & purposes, that Brad's alcoholism & substance abuse triggered the episode on the plane and subsequent divorce action.  Angelina is right to be taking a cautious approach.  Now that she has filed for divorce, she can't monitor his contact and conduct with the children--and she may have years of witnessing him as a parent to be the basis for her decision.  A Vanity Fair article about how he used alcohol & THC on a daily basis isn't enough to prove he is a capable and present parent.  It seems like perhaps his first priority should be recovery.
> 
> Also, most court filings are public.  Any filing by either party is likely monitored closely by the press.  No one can keep any secrets here.



No one is saying Brad wasn't a drinker or a pothead. Angie had every right to divorce him if she was fed up with it. That's not the issue. It was how she chose to get rid of Brad that's the problem.

I don't know how much you remember about the plane incident. It was discussed here extensively at the time.  It had all the signs of being a premeditated setup with a call being placed to child protective services midair. As I recall it was due to an argument between Brad and Maddox. There was no violence involved. Angie decided to cry "child abuse" and that kept Brad from seeing the kids at all for months. Since it happened on a plane it was investigated by the FBI and Brad was eventually cleared and no charges were ever filed. And it turns out Angie had already had a house lined up for her and the kids to move into before that flight ever happened.  Even if we believe Brad was a less than stellar husband and father, there were certainly easier ways to leave him than going through all of that drama.


----------



## Swanky

Full custody with custodial parent having kids full time except every other weekend.
Doesn't matter if the ex makes $100,000/ year or a $1,000,000/year.
Assets acquired during marriage are split 50/50.

I have some friends who's ex is very generous and lets ex and kids stay in home and pays for it until she remarries or some ask for more time with kids, or want to help by providing more than state mandated.  Then I have other friends who's ex thinks EVERYTHING is supposed to be paid for with child support.  Pretty hard to pay a mortgage, bills, food, clothing, sports, haircuts for $2565/mo especially when things like senior pics come up or holidays or summer camps, etc. . . esp depending on where you live and what housing costs in some areas.

I know addiction better than I wish, I feel for her in that way as well IF he's truly an addict.  But she negates some of my sympathy by airing it out.  Seems very calculated and cold, like her.
I'm sorry for your situation  Addiction really is a b*tch and kids involved as well is so hard especially if the ex is terrible.



HeidiDavis said:


> Is that for shared or full custody, Swanky? I’m just curious because I get almost exactly that amount per month here in Colorado for three kids, but it is for full custody. My ex sees the kids perhaps one evening per month and isn’t involved in any of their day-to-day lives. It’s really sad. I feel like I deserve every cent of that money since I’m basically their only parent.
> 
> My ex's addiction was the reason for our divorce as well.  Maybe that's why I sort of feel for Angelina...although I do agree she is behaving badly right now.  Even though my ex has done horrendous things, I always try to keep it civil with him.  When we first split and I was very angry and hurt, a friend told me, "Your children are watching you right now.  How you conduct yourself is going to be a huge lesson for them."  So I always try to take the high road.  My kids know what their dad has done; I don't need to point it out to them.  It would be like bashing half their DNA.  I can only hope I've handled it in a way that will make them proud someday.


----------



## HeidiDavis

Swanky said:


> Full custody with custodial parent having kids full time except every other weekend.
> Doesn't matter if the ex makes $100,000/ year or a $1,000,000/year.
> Assets acquired during marriage are split 50/50.
> 
> I have some friends who's ex is very generous and lets ex and kids stay in home and pays for it until she remarries or some ask for more time with kids, or want to help by providing more than state mandated.  Then I have other friends who's ex thinks EVERYTHING is supposed to be paid for with child support.  Pretty hard to pay a mortgage, bills, food, clothing, sports, haircuts for $2565/mo especially when things like senior pics come up or holidays or summer camps, etc. . . esp depending on where you live and what housing costs in some areas.
> 
> I know addiction better than I wish, I feel for her in that way as well IF he's truly an addict.  But she negates some of my sympathy by airing it out.  Seems very calculated and cold, like her.
> I'm sorry for your situation  Addiction really is a b*tch and kids involved as well is so hard especially if the ex is terrible.





Oh wow, I didn’t know it was so cut and dried! I figured it depended on income. I completely agree that $2700 per month or so doesn’t come close to covering the cost of raising three kids. I’ve remarried fortunately, so that makes it doable. I knew a guy once who *****ed and moaned that he had to pay his ex $400 per month per kid in their settlement. He thought it was so excessive! We aren’t friends anymore because that seemed so ugly and petty to me.

Addiction is truly evil. It’s sad because though my ex has done terrible things, deep down he isn’t a terrible guy. He’s just sick.

Yes, I wish both Brad and Angelina could show a little restraint and dignity, for their kids’ sake.


----------



## jennlt

BagsNBaguettes said:


> My mom got a support order for her first husband on my older sister for $60/mth (in 1978) and when he passed away in 2001, he owed her over $12,000 in CS and penalties



Your mom must have had a better lawyer than my mom because my mom's divorce was quite a few years later and she got ten dollars less a month, even though my "father" was a well paid professional.


----------



## CAH

bag-mania said:


> No one is saying Brad wasn't a drinker or a pothead. Angie had every right to divorce him if she was fed up with it. That's not the issue. It was how she chose to get rid of Brad that's the problem.
> 
> I don't know how much you remember about the plane incident. It was discussed here extensively at the time.  It had all the signs of being a premeditated setup with a call being placed to child protective services midair. As I recall it was due to an argument between Brad and Maddox. There was no violence involved. Angie decided to cry "child abuse" and that kept Brad from seeing the kids at all for months. Since it happened on a plane it was investigated by the FBI and Brad was eventually cleared and no charges were ever filed. And it turns out Angie had already had a house lined up for her and the kids to move into before that flight ever happened.  Even if we believe Brad was a less than stellar husband and father, there were certainly easier ways to leave him than going through all of that drama.



Almost makes you wonder if the whole disagreement between Brad and Maddox was a set up from Angie.


----------



## sdkitty

CAH said:


> Almost makes you wonder if the whole disagreement between Brad and Maddox was a set up from Angie.


I hope not....if she was capable of something like that I'd think she was doing real damage to the kids


----------



## bag-mania

CAH said:


> Almost makes you wonder if the whole disagreement between Brad and Maddox was a set up from Angie.



We'll never know. It wouldn't show either one in a good light if Angie encouraged Maddox to antagonize Brad and Brad was too drunk to realize he was being manipulated. 

Maddox is the only one of the children she adopted pre-Brad. The way she is with Maddox makes me believe she thinks of him as being only hers. I don't think she liked Brad saying anything to him.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> We'll never know. It wouldn't show either one in a good light if Angie encouraged Maddox to antagonize Brad and Brad was too drunk to realize he was being manipulated.
> 
> Maddox is the only one of the children she adopted pre-Brad. The way she is with Maddox makes me believe she thinks of him as being only hers. I don't think she liked Brad saying anything to him.


I can see she might feel that way about Maddox but the wouldn't justify using him to get revenge on Brad


----------



## MizGemma

legaldiva said:


> I'm really surprised at how Angelina seems to be the "bad guy" in this scenario.  It appears, for all intents & purposes, that Brad's alcoholism & substance abuse triggered the episode on the plane and subsequent divorce action.  Angelina is right to be taking a cautious approach.  Now that she has filed for divorce, she can't monitor his contact and conduct with the children--and she may have years of witnessing him as a parent to be the basis for her decision.  A Vanity Fair article about how he used alcohol & THC on a daily basis isn't enough to prove he is a capable and present parent.  It seems like perhaps his first priority should be recovery.
> 
> Also, most court filings are public.  Any filing by either party is likely monitored closely by the press.  No one can keep any secrets here.


In LA county they are not available online. You have to go to the courthouse and pay a fee. Am sure celebrity reporters have Superior Court clerks they tip to apprise them of these filings. I think you either pay for copies or are only allowed to view them in the court reading room. Portable scanners must help if it's the latter.

I am not a fan of either though I think Angie is a better actor than Brad.  He is very charming while she is more reserved.

My uninformed opinion is she is still in a fog about this divorce and not thinking straight.  In messy divorces, people tend to believe the charming man over the woman regardless of reality. It's still a patriarchy in all 50 states.

She is probably still angry with Brad and bitter that people are taking his side. Again, just my take. 

She and Brad need to take the kids into account and knock it off.  Do things quietly, get it over with, and go to therapists to deal with the fallout.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I can see she might feel that way about Maddox but the wouldn't justify using him to get revenge on Brad



No, and it makes you wonder why she wanted to get revenge on Brad so badly. Making false claims of child abuse in this day and age is about as low as you can go. She tried to destroy his reputation.

Unless it was all a ruse to get him removed from the house and give her several months to establish herself as the only parent in the minds of the kids. If that was the plan then it worked perfectly.


----------



## legaldiva

Do we know who actually called CPS from the flight?


----------



## CAH

legaldiva said:


> Do we know who actually called CPS from the flight?


And why was CPS called?  Wouldn't someone normally call the police and have them waiting at the airport?  At that point it would seem she wouldn't need CPS - not at the airport anyway.  There would have been enough people there to protect her and the kids if the police were called.


----------



## gazoo

legaldiva said:


> Do we know who actually called CPS from the flight?


Anonymous caller.
https://www.thecut.com/2016/09/everything-we-know-about-brad-pitts-plane-incident.html


----------



## bag-mania

legaldiva said:


> Do we know who actually called CPS from the flight?



An anonymous caller on Pitt/Jolie's private jet, who just happened to have the LA CPS phone number handy during the "emergency."

Kind of a short list of possible candidates.


----------



## legaldiva

CAH said:


> And why was CPS called?  Wouldn't someone normally call the police and have them waiting at the airport?  At that point it would seem she wouldn't need CPS - not at the airport anyway.  There would have been enough people there to protect her and the kids if the police were called.


Local police don't have jurisdiction; FBI has jurisdiction over flights--in terms of a law enforcement investigation.  CPS is not a criminal investigation, but a separate and parallel investigation.


----------



## Flatsy

bag-mania said:


> An anonymous caller on Pitt/Jolie's private jet, who just happened to have the LA CPS phone number handy during the "emergency."
> 
> Kind of a short list of possible candidates.


Yes, anyone with a phone and Google.  Which would be everyone on the flight, including the kids themselves.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I don't disbelieve that something bad happened on the plane - a culmination of what seemed like tense times at the end of the relationship. Brad himself admitted that he lost his cool, and had been drinking and smoking too much. Whatever it was sent him to whichever therapy/rehab he headed for and clean up his act.

I also believe Maddox specifically is very protective of his mother, as he was the first and they had quite of bit of bonding time before Brad and the other kids came along.  It's natural he would jump to his mother's defense and still be the one where the most work needs to be done now to rectify the relationship with Brad. 

The judge believes that whatever happened on the plane, was ultimately not enough to stop Brad seeing his kids and that he is entitled to see them more. The FBI were called in simply because it was their jurisdiction. 

What's playing out now from Angie's side seems bitter, unnecessary, a grasp for control and in the long-run harmful to the kids. She's ignoring the judges directions and playing it in the court of media speculation and sensationalism.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

https://www.theatlantic.com/enterta...the-reason-for-the-pitt-jolie-divorce/500789/

Older article from when they got divorced, but still relevant, especially in relation to this thread and the court of public opinion. 

*The Tabloids Know Who to Blame for the Jolie-Pitt Divorce*
Of course they do.

Divorce happens, and when it does the separation is almost always the result of some complicated combination of factors that are confusing to everyone involved—including the couple in question.

Except, apparently, in the case of the upcoming divorce between Angelina Jolie and Brad Pitt, who have been married for two years, but together for over a decade. Jolie, who filed the papers, may have cited that classically complicated cause, “irreconcilable differences”; *the tabloids that have covered the union’s demise, however, don’t believe her. Instead, they are suggesting, there is one clear reason for the separation: the “Ang” in “Brangelina.”*

*The marriage failed? Blame the lady.

*


----------



## Singra

That article is great in the abstract (though it is a tad selective) but you’re ignoring some of the recent details for why some people are questioning Jolie’s motives.

There are people here that have never liked Jolie and are always looking for an excuse to bash her but that’s no true for everyone. It’s a little reductive and insulting to assume everyone is in the death grip of the patriarchy and can’t think for themselves.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Interesting...except I haven't seen anyone here use the excuses that are listed in The Atlantic article.  No-one is looking at why they're divorcing, but rather the aftermath and the legal proceedings.

Personally - both have their demons and have played PR ping-pong via the media.

The moves by Angelina in the past month are what's getting an eyebrow raise from me.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Singra said:


> That article is great in the abstract (though it is a tad selective) but you’re ignoring some of the recent details for why some people are questioning Jolie’s motives.
> 
> There are people here that have never liked Jolie and are always looking for an excuse to bash her but that’s no true for everyone. It’s a little reductive and insulting to assume everyone is in the death grip of the patriarchy and can’t think for themselves.



I know, I was rather referring to those who have always hated her here and use any excuse to bash her now, though.


----------



## mkr

They’ve got good reason. She’s not winning any popularity contests.


----------



## Tivo

Here’s why I think he rejected her and she’s pissed

https://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-reconciliation-147864.amp

The fight https://www.usmagazine.com/celebrit...ane-fight-reportedly-caught-on-video-w441699/

After the fight it seems he was willing to go to therapy to save the marriage.

https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowb...ed-weed-but-insists-he-is-a-dedicated-father/

But I think she pushed him too far by keeping him from his kids.
https://www.thesun.co.uk/tvandshowbiz/1842516/brad-pitts-desperate-plea-to-angelina-jolie-as-fbi-continues-investigation-into-alleged-abuse/amp/


There were several reports last year that she was looking to reconcile. But I figured there was no way Brad would agree given how viciously she treated him post  fight.


----------



## mkr

So since he doesn’t want her she will destroy him. I can’t imagine her taking no for an answer.


----------



## LibbyRuth

Call me crazy, but I think that she's mad that joint custody will limit the ways she can market herself as the greatest and most dedicated mother ever. I don't like the way that she seems to use the kids to build her image - bringing them as "dates" on red carpets, etc.  There's no question that becoming a mom helped turn her image around. She was seen as a strange woman who wore vials of blood around her neck and made out with her brother. Then she adopted and had kids, and people started seeing her as this loving nurturing humanitarian.  I think that she has visions of furthering that image with accolades of how she cares for the kids on her own, and it makes her mad that with joint custody she  won't be able to take all the credit.


----------



## imgg

^  I think its about control.   She has a very specific way she wants to raise her kids without a lot of outside influences.  I read a while back she was furious that Brad's mom bought Shiloh a dress when she was younger.  If she shares custody, her kids might be able to start thinking for themselves.  Angelina seems to think her children are supposed to be fulfilling _her _needs, but it should be the opposite.


----------



## gazoo

I think she got sick of him and his bs drinking. She went through serious, elective,  life altering surgery to make sure she would be around for the kids, and Brad couldn't put his drink down by his own admission. I can understand her rage. Yet she mistakenly thought he'd fade into the background and just pay for everything which is probably what her own father did. Times have changed, more and more men want to be active and present fathers, not only write monthly checks. And the law actively pushes everyone to co-parent unless there is abuse. That's why I think she accused him of abuse. To get the kids outright from the get go.

My guess is she pushed Brad's buttons (after lining up the divorce and rented house) and pushed Maddox too, so he'd react and come to her defense, then blew Brad's reaction out of proportion. Brad was drinking heavily on the plane,  so he probably wasn't sharp enough to notice the nuances. Either way, Maddox is almost a man and Brad didn't lose it with the smaller kids. The law saw through the ruse and so did the public, which her ego didn't expect.

Maddox still wants nothing to do with Brad, which I find really sad. Brad fell in love with fatherhood through Maddox and adopted him, together with Zahara, before his first biological child was even born. I've had a relationship with an alcoholic. It's a terrible thing to go through. I don't fault her for divorcing him. I fault her for trying to cut Brad out and for trying to get him in serious trouble with the abuse allegation. If she wanted to reconcile after that, she again majorly  underestimated how Brad would react. There have been numerous reports about their differing parenting approaches. She doesn't believe in discipline and he does. What gets me is if you're so different, why continue to expand the family? She's acting like she is the only one that deserves the kids. She's NOT thinking of what the kids deserve.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> ^  I think its about control.   She has a very specific way she wants to raise her kids without a lot of outside influences.  I read a while back she was furious that Brad's mom bought Shiloh a dress when she was younger.  If she shares custody, her kids might be able to start thinking for themselves.  Angelina seems to think her children are supposed to be fulfilling _her _needs, but it should be the opposite.


Personally, although this may not be a popular view, I wouldn't be thrilled if my little girl wanted to be a boy.  So I can understand Brad's mother buying her a dress.  But I can also understand where Angie might be offended that she was trying to change Shiloh or force her to be something she's not.

I think she probably feels that the kids are more hers than Brad's and that she's superior to him and a better parent.


----------



## bag-mania

*Sources: Angelina Jolie is Making it Difficult for Brad to Have Relationship with Kids: *





Angelina Jolie is not blocking Brad Pitt from seeing their kids, but sources involved in the case say she continues to drive a wedge between them and Brad.

Sources with knowledge of the case claim Angelina continues to exert influence over the former couple's 6 kids ... and it's been effective. We're told Brad is having trouble connecting with his children ... some of whom don't even want to see him.

We're told the 3 boys are the ones who have been influenced the most. The girls are more open toward Brad.

The divorce judge issued a report criticizing Angelina for not allowing the children to properly interact with their dad. The judge laid down a cell phone policy in which Brad can call and text the kids at will, and Angelina can't monitor the conversations.

As we reported, the kids are now all in L.A., per the judge's order, where Brad has significant custodial time with them. Our sources say Angelina has not blocked Brad's ability to see the kids, but they say Angelina continues to drive a wedge between Brad and the kids and it's had a significant impact on his ability to restore his relationship with them.

We reached out to Angelina's rep ... so far, no word back. 

http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/16/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-kids-children-custody-relationship-difficult/


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> *Sources: Angelina Jolie is Making it Difficult for Brad to Have Relationship with Kids: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie is not blocking Brad Pitt from seeing their kids, but sources involved in the case say she continues to drive a wedge between them and Brad.
> 
> Sources with knowledge of the case claim Angelina continues to exert influence over the former couple's 6 kids ... and it's been effective. We're told Brad is having trouble connecting with his children ... some of whom don't even want to see him.
> 
> We're told the 3 boys are the ones who have been influenced the most. The girls are more open toward Brad.
> 
> The divorce judge issued a report criticizing Angelina for not allowing the children to properly interact with their dad. The judge laid down a cell phone policy in which Brad can call and text the kids at will, and Angelina can't monitor the conversations.
> 
> As we reported, the kids are now all in L.A., per the judge's order, where Brad has significant custodial time with them. Our sources say Angelina has not blocked Brad's ability to see the kids, but they say Angelina continues to drive a wedge between Brad and the kids and it's had a significant impact on his ability to restore his relationship with them.
> 
> We reached out to Angelina's rep ... so far, no word back.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2018/08/16/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-kids-children-custody-relationship-difficult/


Seems she's doing what her mother did......sad


----------



## LibbyRuth

sdkitty said:


> Seems she's doing what her mother did......sad



Valid point.  Given that Angie doesn't seem to have much use for her father, it's quite possible that she sees her mother isolating her from her father to have been a good and caring thing to do - something that is wise to repeat.


----------



## sdkitty

LibbyRuth said:


> Valid point.  Given that Angie doesn't seem to have much use for her father, it's quite possible that she sees her mother isolating her from her father to have been a good and caring thing to do - something that is wise to repeat.


or maybe it's not even that conscious.  she may not realize she's emulating her mother - just feels she's doing the right thing.


----------



## bag-mania

Her mother apparently set no boundaries for Angelina and her brother. Marcheline let Angie have a live-in boyfriend when she was only 14. I read where Angie said that was the best thing she could have done because she got to live like a married couple for two years (until she got bored with the boy). So the mentality of letting a kid do whatever he/she wants is strong with her. Brad's views on child-raising are much more traditional.


----------



## Swanky

Did he admit to being an alcoholic?

I have a parent and at least 1 best friend that for sure is, terrible disease. 
But admitting to drinking more than he should, doesn’t necessarily mean he’s an addict. I know more people that over indulge than addicts. 

I can’t fault anyone, especially a grandma for buying her young granddaughter a dress. I mean really??


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> Did he admit to being an alcoholic?
> 
> I have a parent and at least 1 best friend that for sure is, terrible disease.
> But admitting to drinking more than he should, doesn’t necessarily mean he’s an addict. I know more people that over indulge than addicts.
> 
> I can’t fault anyone, especially a grandma for buying her young granddaughter a dress. I mean really??



No, he admitted to partying too much over the years with alcohol and pot. He and Angelina own a winery together. 

They were together for nine years before they married, then two years after it all falls apart. It makes you wonder why she wanted to marry him if he was drinking and smoking pot the whole time.


----------



## imgg

sdkitty said:


> Personally, although this may not be a popular view, I wouldn't be thrilled if my little girl wanted to be a boy.  So I can understand Brad's mother buying her a dress.  But I can also understand where Angie might be offended that she was trying to change Shiloh or force her to be something she's not.
> 
> I think she probably feels that the kids are more hers than Brad's and that she's superior to him and a better parent.


The way I see it, if Shiloh was so strong-willed at that young of age, having a dress sitting in her closet would not have caused that strong of a reaction.

At any rate, I agree that Angie probably does feel superior to Brad in every way and that is typically a sign of a brittle ego.  I wish she would take some pointers from Jennifer G on co-parenting.


----------



## sdkitty

imgg said:


> The way I see it, if Shiloh was so strong-willed at that young of age, having a dress sitting in her closet would not have caused that strong of a reaction.
> 
> At any rate, I agree that Angie probably does feel superior to Brad in every way and that is typically a sign of a brittle ego.  I wish she would take some pointers from Jennifer G on co-parenting.


Right, but I think she and Jennifer G are like night and day (from what I "know")


----------



## Swanky

I think so lol!!


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> I think so lol!!


the girl next door vs the exotic predator?


----------



## Swanky

Lol!


----------



## Singra

bag-mania said:


> No, he admitted to partying too much over the years with alcohol and pot. He and Angelina own a winery together.
> 
> They were together for nine years before they married, then two years after it all falls apart. *It makes you wonder why she wanted to marry him if he was drinking and smoking pot the whole time.*


Compared to the addictions/life style habits of her former partners drinking and smoking pot is mild.


----------



## Swanky

Agree. And her former life as well imo.


----------



## bag-mania

That's why I'm skeptical that those habits were the dealbreaker for her. It think it has everything to do with having opposing viewpoints on how to raise the kids.


----------



## Swanky

Which would be a very valid reason to split. So why the scene?


----------



## bag-mania

Swanky said:


> Which would be a very valid reason to split. *So why the scene?*



Maybe because she's bats--t crazy? 
But since you asked, my guess is she wanted him out of their lives completely and she genuinely thought her plan would work. She didn't know her story wouldn't be believed and she severely underestimated how hard he would fight to stay in the kids' lives.


----------



## solange

What if some of the children have told their mother they don't want to be with their father? What if she's fighting like this because any of her children asked her to not make them visit him? This has certainly happened to some families.


----------



## mkr

solange said:


> What if some of the children have told their mother they don't want to be with their father? What if she's fighting like this because any of her children asked her to not make them visit him? This has certainly happened to some families.



If that were true she would have put it on blast.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> That's why I'm skeptical that those habits were the dealbreaker for her. It think it has everything to do with having opposing viewpoints on how to raise the kids.


who knows?  at this point I could believe she was never in love with him to begin with.  She wanted him for some reason and then she was done with him.


----------



## Swanky

*IF* a child doesn't want to see their father then the court would handle it, and that shouldn't be blasted in the news anyhow.  Still didn't need to be a scene on an airplane imo.


----------



## Singra

sdkitty said:


> who knows?  at this point I could believe she was never in love with him to begin with.  She wanted him for some reason and then she was done with him.



It’s not uncommon to be madly in love and then have it all fall apart. The best laid plans fall apart, people change... sh*t happens.

I think the love was real for a time... perhaps that is what makes the whole thing so unmanageable now.


----------



## Singra

Swanky said:


> *IF* a child doesn't want to see their father then the court would handle it, and that shouldn't be blasted in the news anyhow.  Still didn't need to be a scene on an airplane imo.


Yes I agree, I tend to think a judge would have something to say and it would be easier for her to get full custody... though I have no direct experience with something like this so I have no real idea of what I’m talking about.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The court has called for Brad to have _more_ time, if they had any doubts that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> who knows?  at this point I could believe she was never in love with him to begin with.  *She wanted him for some reason and then she was done with him.*



A pretty sperm donor?


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> A pretty sperm donor?


or a trophy ......their star power and beauty combined was much stronger than either one of them alone


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think they were in love, and it just went sour - as it sometimes does.


----------



## Swanky

I think they were in lust.  
I think he did want a family and she was pretty hot back then.  
She liked the attention and his hotness, desire for a family and probably how functional he appeared compared to others, but eventually the shiny wore off.  Probably didn't help that he has an opinion and an old school child rearing.


----------



## Tivo

Swanky said:


> I think they were in lust.
> I think he did want a family and she was pretty hot back then.
> She liked the attention and his hotness, desire for a family and probably how functional he appeared compared to others, but eventually the shiny wore off.  Probably didn't help that he has an opinion and an old school child rearing.


In lust for over 10 years?


----------



## Swanky

@Tivo
I didn't say that.  I said "were in lust" {aka the past lol}

I think she liked the idea of him.  Then he had his own ideas and she wasn't into that.


----------



## Alexenjie

solange said:


> What if some of the children have told their mother they don't want to be with their father? What if she's fighting like this because any of her children asked her to not make them visit him? This has certainly happened to some families.


What if Angelina has alienated her kids from their father? She has pretty much had them to herself for almost 2 years and who knows what facts or stories or lies she had filled their heads with. Is that okay with you? If the kids have been brainwashed to dislike Brad and Angie is responsible, should she get to keep the kids to herself for as long as it takes them to become adults? Shouldn't Brad get the chance to show what kind of father he could be?

I think Angie has lately been acting like a crazy person since she seems to revel in anything that she can leak to the press to make Brad look bad. I hope she continues her lunatic behavior because that should be enough to see her lose primary physical custody of the kids.


----------



## lvstratus

She is so predictable...Come one Angelina!!! Now that she is in the news again (in a bad way), here she comes with the kids, obviously something arranged with the papz.


----------



## Hobbsy

I think she sucks. She wants to be known as some amazing woman, all charitable and the best mother? BS! Anyone who would put their own kids in a situation where their dad is almost cut out of their lives is a snake. Those kids will all be messed up for this.


----------



## prettyprincess

Hobbsy said:


> I think she sucks. She wants to be known as some amazing woman, all charitable and the best mother? BS! Anyone who would put their own kids in a situation where their dad is almost cut out of their lives is a snake. Those kids will all be messed up for this.


I still admire her humanitarian work. Even if it’s for publicity. She brings attention to places and situations that most people don’t even want in their consciousness and I have great respect for that.With that being said, there’s no denying she has an extremely duplicitous side to her and I do feel for the children. Buuuuut, Bradly is reaping what he sewed so...


----------



## Hobbsy

prettyprincess said:


> I still admire her humanitarian work. Even if it’s for publicity. She brings attention to places and situations that most people don’t even want in their consciousness and I have great respect for that.With that being said, there’s no denying she has an extremely duplicitous side to her and I do feel for the children. Buuuuut, Bradly is reaping what he sewed so...


I don't care how Angie or Brad feels. It should be a crime to intentionally eff 6 children up like this! I feel for the kids.


----------



## sdkitty

Hobbsy said:


> I don't care how Angie or Brad feels. It should be a crime to intentionally eff 6 children up like this! I feel for the kids.


I'm pretty sure in her mind, she's doing the right thing - her way is the only way.  She wouldn't be think about how he feels or admitting he's worked on his issues and is a fit father.  She just wants her way.  I wonder if she realizes - or if anyone on her team tells her - that she's losing the battle in the eyes of the public


----------



## bag-princess

great balls of fire - it has finally happened!!!   wonder how long before she finds something else to complain about though.  stay woke Brad!!! 



*Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Reach Custody Agreement*

*“A custody arrangement was agreed to weeks ago, and has been signed by both parties and the judge," Jolie’s attorney, Samantha Bley DeJean, tells ET in a statement. "The agreement, which is based on the recommendations of the child custody evaluator, eliminates the need for a trial. The filing and details of the agreement are confidential to protect the best interests of the children.”*

*A source close to the matter tells ET that Jolie is “pleased to be entering the next stage and relieved at the progress for the health of their family.”*


*A custody trial regarding the couple's six children was scheduled to begin, in private and presided over by Ouderkirk, on Dec. 4, with Ouderkirk working with the couple on reaching custody settlements until June 30, 2019.*

*A source told ET in early November that "both parties are working together to try and reach an out-of-court settlement and avoid an actual trial." With this new custody agreement, it eliminates the need for the pair to go to trial.*

* Associated Press that the decision was made "for the health of the family."*

*https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-reach-230856763.html*


----------



## mkr

bag-princess said:


> great balls of fire - it has finally happened!!!   wonder how long before she finds something else to complain about though.  stay woke Brad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie Reach Custody Agreement*
> 
> *“A custody arrangement was agreed to weeks ago, and has been signed by both parties and the judge," Jolie’s attorney, Samantha Bley DeJean, tells ET in a statement. "The agreement, which is based on the recommendations of the child custody evaluator, eliminates the need for a trial. The filing and details of the agreement are confidential to protect the best interests of the children.”*
> 
> *A source close to the matter tells ET that Jolie is “pleased to be entering the next stage and relieved at the progress for the health of their family.”*
> 
> 
> *A custody trial regarding the couple's six children was scheduled to begin, in private and presided over by Ouderkirk, on Dec. 4, with Ouderkirk working with the couple on reaching custody settlements until June 30, 2019.*
> 
> *A source told ET in early November that "both parties are working together to try and reach an out-of-court settlement and avoid an actual trial." With this new custody agreement, it eliminates the need for the pair to go to trial.*
> 
> * Associated Press that the decision was made "for the health of the family."*
> 
> *https://www.yahoo.com/entertainment/brad-pitt-angelina-jolie-reach-230856763.html*



Gee wiz I thought Brad and Jen got back together. [emoji23]


----------



## pixiejenna

Meh I think that Angie finally agreed to court suggested agreement to avoid a court trial. I think that she finally has accepted the fact that she can’t play st. Angie any more and get away with whatever cr@p she’s trying to sell to the media to get her way. I think that they’re far from the finish line.


----------



## lanasyogamama

A trial would have been such a sh*t show.


----------



## Grande Latte

When you have the opportunity to settle, settle. Court trials are ugly and heart wrenching, never work out the way anyone anticipates.


----------



## MizGemma

Grande Latte said:


> When you have the opportunity to settle, settle. Court trials are ugly and heart wrenching, never work out the way anyone anticipates.


Plus, it tears the kids apart.  Kids come first, regardless of what caused the breakup.


----------



## Alexenjie

It's still a temporary order for their custody agreement not a permanent one: 
https://www.eonline.com/news/993693...lie-really-feel-about-their-custody-agreement


----------



## Sasha2012

Angelina Jolie brought three of her six children to get a little shopping done on Sunday in Los Angeles.

The family was spotted enjoying the festive scene at The Grove, which is all decked out for the holidays.

Their outing comes a week after the Oscar winner finally settled her custody battle with ex-husband Brad Pitt.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...hiloh-12-10-year-old-twins-Vivienne-Knox.html


----------



## sdkitty

Sasha2012 said:


> Angelina Jolie brought three of her six children to get a little shopping done on Sunday in Los Angeles.
> 
> The family was spotted enjoying the festive scene at The Grove, which is all decked out for the holidays.
> 
> Their outing comes a week after the Oscar winner finally settled her custody battle with ex-husband Brad Pitt.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowb...hiloh-12-10-year-old-twins-Vivienne-Knox.html


She looks pretty.....like her lipstick; skinny parts covered.  So she took three kids and left the rest home?  Seems funny since they are old enough that you don't need to watch them closely.


----------



## DeMonica

The others are old enough to say no and skip the parade.


----------



## Swanky

timing the news


----------



## sdkitty

DeMonica said:


> The others are old enough to say no and skip the parade.


or if we want to give her the benefit of the doubt she could be shopping for these three and focusing her attention, then taking the others shopping another day
So, is the younger child on the right who appears to be a boy Shiloh?


----------



## DeMonica

Sorry, I'm not in Team Angie. I think it's all for the show. Mean of me, I know. 
The tallest child is poor Shiloh.


----------



## sdkitty

DeMonica said:


> Sorry, I'm not in Team Angie. I think it's all for the show. Mean of me, I know.
> The tallest child is poor Shiloh.


expect it won't be long before we hear Shiloh is trans


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> expect it won't be long before we hear Shiloh is trans


By the look of her, you're probably right. It feelss that she might have even been coaxed into it from early childhood.


----------



## sdkitty

DeMonica said:


> By the look of her, you're probably right. It feelss that she might have even been coaxed into it from early childhood.


I don't know about being coaxed but she sure looks like a total boy now


----------



## DeMonica

She must have been really tiny last time she wore a dress or a cheerful colour.


----------



## bag-princess

Swanky said:


> timing the news




she's a pro!


----------



## deb68nc

DeMonica said:


> By the look of her, you're probably right. It feelss that she might have even been coaxed into it from early childhood.


Not to be too put off by your comment but i know of 2 children who are transgender one is 5 (boy) and the other is 13 (girl) - the 13 year old identified around 3 years ago and the 5 year old says it this way “ umm I’m a girl with a penis “ it’s not ingrained into them early on these kids don’t understand these things as “trends” they are real and the parents i commend them on raising children like them it’s going to be challenging as they grow up.


----------



## bagsforme

I remember years ago Brad talked about Shilo saying she wanted to be called John.  He kind of said she was transgender without really saying it.


----------



## DeMonica

deb68nc said:


> Not to be too put off by your comment but i know of 2 children who are transgender one is 5 (boy) and the other is 13 (girl) - the 13 year old identified around 3 years ago and the 5 year old says it this way “ umm I’m a girl with a penis “ it’s not ingrained into them early on these kids don’t understand these things as “trends” they are real and the parents i commend them on raising children like them it’s going to be challenging as they grow up.


IMO a 5 year old is way too young to decide. even if he thinks he could. Yes, children don't know as much about trends as parents do, although, they are much more informed as they used to 20 or 30 years ago. Having so many transgender children in HW families is a bit suspicious, what goes on in that family is even more. Albeit, what can you expect from a woman who said that her adopted kids are closer to her heart and her biological daughter is just a blob?


----------



## skarsbabe

Shiloh's a ticking timer at 12.5 yrs old. I think pretty soon her body will have to go one way or the other. All of Jolie's biological children are very good looking regardless of gender!


----------



## sdkitty

I'm liking Angie less and less
from the Daily Beast:
Earlier this year a judge in Brad Pitt and Angelina Jolie’s vicious custody battle ordered Jolie to stop trash talking her ex-husband to her kids.

At the time, the injunction on Jolie, which specified that she was required to tell their children that the “court has determined that not having a relationship with their father is harmful to them,” and that they were “safe with their father,” seemed utterly bizarre.

Now, however, comes a possible explanation. It has emerged that Jolie allegedly told their 15-year-old son Pax that Pitt “never wanted to adopt him,” according to the new issue of _Us Weekly_ magazine. Jolie also allegedly told Pax, described as his mom’s “closest confidant,” that Pitt “was angry” she had gone ahead with it.

Pitt denies having specifically said he did not want to adopt Pax, but a source tells _Us Weekly_ that Pitt did express concern about adopting a 3-year-old who didn’t speak English less than a year after their child Shiloh was born, in what was a “very difficult time for the couple.”

The tension over another adoption “almost ended the relationship, but Brad stayed,” the source added.

The divorce battle between Pitt and Jolie was triggered after Pitt allegedly got into an altercation with his eldest son Maddox on a private jet flight from Paris to L.A. in September 2016.

Jolie shocked Hollywood by filing for divorce days later, citing the “health” of her family.

*RELATED IN ENTERTAINMENT*



*When the Real-Life ‘Game of Thrones’ Is Your Backyard*



*Feds Warned Tekashi 6ix9ine His Life Was Threatened by Crew*



*Netflix’s ‘Dogs’ Is the Feel-Good TV Series of the Year*
Pitt was widely portrayed as having drug, alcohol, and anger issues in the months that followed, and subsequently told _GQ magazine_ that he had stopped drinking and entered into intensive therapy.


ADVERTISING
In November, it was reported the couple had come to a custody-sharing agreement regarding their brood: Maddox, 17, Pax, 15, Zahara, 13, Shiloh, 12, and 10-year-old twins Vivienne and Knox.  

However, _Us Weekly_ says that Pitt accepts his relationship with Maddox is likely irreparable.

_Us Weekly_ adds that both parents were criticized by social workers. Pitt, “had trouble accepting personal responsibility and often blames others for his actions,” while Jolie’s indulgence of the children created, “an unstable living environment.”


----------



## Grande Latte

I can see Angie as an overly indulgent mother. As much as Brad is hurting right now, it's better that he's no longer in the vortex.


----------



## sdkitty

Grande Latte said:


> I can see Angie as an overly indulgent mother. As much as Brad is hurting right now, it's better that he's no longer in the vortex.


I think telling your kid he was not wanted by his father is a bell that's hard to unring.....not kind to the child


----------



## DeMonica

You put it midly. I think it's brutal and very self-serving. She probably doesn't care much about those kids' feelings. What if Shiloh ever finds those interviews her mom gave when she was a baby?


----------



## sdkitty

DeMonica said:


> You put it midly. I think it's brutal and very self-serving. She probably doesn't care much about those kids' feelings. What if Shiloh ever finds those interviews her mom gave when she was a baby?


she probably thinks those kids don't need Brad.  Just her.
where she said she was like a blob?  she's old enough now that maybe she does know that


----------



## DeMonica

sdkitty said:


> she probably thinks those kids don't need Brad.  Just her.
> where she said she was like a blob?  she's old enough now that maybe she does know that


The blob and all the rest. I think I would be hurt by that, no matter which age I read it. Nobody likes to be singled out that way especially by a mom who made the decision to give life.


----------



## sdkitty

DeMonica said:


> The blob and all the rest. I think I would be hurt by that, no matter which age I read it. Nobody likes to be singled out that way especially by a mom who made the decision to give life.


Seems like Angie is kinda messed up....sad for the kids


----------



## MizGemma

sdkitty said:


> Seems like Angie is kinda messed up....sad for the kids


It's really a shame.

I wonder about actors/actresses who do really well with fame and fortune and disappear from public eye on purpose, even if they remain bankable.  They are tired of the grind and want well-adjusted kids. They have a ton of money, spend wisely, raise their own kids, and have a happy life.

Angie/Brad's kids, the sad fate of Marlon Brando's kids, and other sad woes of other celebrities kids (Farrah Fawcett's son, Martin Sheen's son Charlie, and Michael Douglas's oldest son) may negate the almost billions they earn.


----------



## Alexenjie

I read somewhere that both older sons tweeted Brad for his birthday on Monday so that is the first hopeful thing I have read about his relationship with Maddox and Pax. Maybe they will actually have Brad in their lives. I hope for all the kids that they have both Angie and Brad.


----------



## mkr

I think the kids would be better off with Brad.  Not saying he's perfect but he's not evil.  Angie is evil.


----------



## Swanky

I agree, from a "civilians" POV, lol
He grew up more normal, has a more functional family situation and seems a lot more real.


----------



## DeMonica

Years ago I read in a magazine (I can't remember which) that many celebrities adopted from African or Asian countries, because those countries had tended to be less strict when vetting the potential adoptive parents. Looking at a few celebrity parents, it might be true. Out of the two, Brad looks more like a "normal" parent.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

So, it's been on my mind when looking at pics of Jolie and her kids. Why is it that both her biological daughters dress like they're boys, but adopted Sahara doesn't? Coincidence? I just think not.


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> So, it's been on my mind when looking at pics of Jolie and her kids. Why is it that both her biological daughters dress like they're boys, but adopted Sahara doesn't? Coincidence? I just think not.
> View attachment 4538850


what do you think is the reason?


----------



## sdkitty

[


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

sdkitty said:


> what do you think is the reason?


I was about to ask the same question. It sounds like you have a theory, but I cannot imagine what that might be. I'm curious.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Thank you all for your interest 

One of her girls, it happens. Two of her girls, beyond coincidence. They seem a pretty pretty woke bunch. I'd say some kind of imagined guilt or parental selective SJW:ism trickling down to the kids. It's off to me. 

You, may of course feel otherwise.


----------



## bag-mania

It wouldn't surprise me if Angelina is steering those girls in a particular direction. Some parents are doing wacky things when it comes to gender identification these days. My coworker was telling me about a woman she's acquainted with who has 4-year-old twins, a boy and a girl. The woman is insisting that the teachers at the preschool refer to the boy as "they" but she wants the girl referred to as "she." The kids are too young to be deciding that for themselves or even knowing that is an option. Mom is projecting something of herself onto her children.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> They seem a pretty pretty woke bunch.
> 
> You, may of course feel otherwise.



Ha! Oh, I get it. You think it's possibly more curated than honest. Heck, I wondered about that with the first daughter. Not that it doesn't happen, I just never bought it. Presumptuous of course, but I never bought it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

katgoldatx said:


> Ha! Oh, I get it. You think it's possibly more curated than honest. Heck, I wondered about that with the first daughter. Not that it doesn't happen, I just never bought it. Presumptuous of course, but I never bought it.


I was treading carefully  

But yes, "curated", for sure. And selectively.


----------



## limom

bag-mania said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Angelina is steering those girls in a particular direction. Some parents are doing wacky things when it comes to gender identification these days. My coworker was telling me about a woman she's acquainted with who has 4-year-old twins, a boy and a girl. The woman is insisting that the teachers at the preschool refer to the boy as "they" but she wants the girl referred to as "she." The kids are too young to be deciding that for themselves or even knowing that is an option. Mom is projecting something of herself onto her children.


How does that even work?
Is the teacher suppose to say “they” was good today and they play beautiful with other?.(even if she is only referring to one boy)
What is the point?
This is so freaking confusing.


----------



## bag-mania

limom said:


> How does that even work?
> Is the teacher suppose to say “they” was good today and they play beautiful with other?.(even if she is only referring to one boy)
> What is the point?
> This is so freaking confusing.



Don't get me started. Some of my clients are university academic types and I've been hearing about this for a few years as it is most prevalent on campuses. Using "they" makes it gender-neutral. So that mother has decided that at age 4 her son is gender-neutral but her daughter is female. He is a "they." I feel bad for kids with nutty parents.


----------



## doni

Shiloh looks so much like Jon Voight! Actually all three bio kids seem to take after him.


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you all for your interest
> 
> One of her girls, it happens. Two of her girls, beyond coincidence. They seem a pretty pretty woke bunch. I'd say some kind of imagined guilt or parental selective SJW:ism trickling down to the kids. It's off to me.
> 
> You, may of course feel otherwise.



IDK....that seems really crazy to me.  why would she want her girls to identify as boys? imagined guilt? the kids should be guilty because they were born to rich parents instead of adopted?  is that the theory?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

bag-mania said:


> Using "they" makes it gender-neutral.



Using "they" makes it plural. We need a different pronoun.


----------



## sdkitty

doni said:


> Shiloh looks so much like Jon Voight! Actually all three bio kids seem to take after him.


shiloh looks like she's probably always going to identify as male....not sure about the other one....maybe she's copying shiloh and will get over it


----------



## bag-mania

katgoldatx said:


> Using "they" makes it plural. We need a different pronoun.



There are a bunch of them. Hir, Ze, and Co are also used. For whatever reason “they” is the pronoun that is used the most outside of the academic world.


----------



## threadbender

OK, this is total gossip but the rumor I heard was that AJ was not going to have any female that could compete with her. Probably garbage, but that is what I read in a few places. She was raising her biological daughters as boys to avoid any possibility of them outshining her.


----------



## sdkitty

threadbender said:


> OK, this is total gossip but the rumor I heard was that AJ was not going to have any female that could compete with her. Probably garbage, but that is what I read in a few places. She was raising her biological daughters as boys to avoid any possibility of them outshining her.


hopefully that's BS


----------



## threadbender

sdkitty said:


> hopefully that's BS


Me too. I really hesitated posting it but it was out there.


----------



## pixiejenna

I honestly could see her steering her biological daughters into identifying as male. Possibly because she doesn’t want them to outshine her, possibly because of what she went through as a child/teen and not wanting her daughters to go through that. Another reason why she may push them in that direction is she notoriously doesn’t get along with females as well as she does with males. She’s openly admitted that she doesn’t have any female friends. Not that she has a ton of male friends more like a list of ex lovers lol.  If her daughters take on a more male identity she may feel like she can have a closer relationship with them, easier for them to connect. I feel like she’s extremely controlling and her kids will tend do what their parents want/guide them towards because they want to make them happy.


----------



## sdkitty

pixiejenna said:


> I honestly could see her steering her biological daughters into identifying as male. Possibly because she doesn’t want them to outshine her, possibly because of what she went through as a child/teen and not wanting her daughters to go through that. Another reason why she may push them in that direction is she notoriously doesn’t get along with females as well as she does with males. She’s openly admitted that she doesn’t have any female friends. Not that she has a ton of male friends more like a list of ex lovers lol.  If her daughters take on a more male identity she may feel like she can have a closer relationship with them, easier for them to connect. I feel like she’s extremely controlling and her kids will tend do what their parents want/guide them towards because they want to make them happy.


that would be pathological


----------



## prettyprincess

bag-mania said:


> It wouldn't surprise me if Angelina is steering those girls in a particular direction. Some parents are doing wacky things when it comes to gender identification these days. My coworker was telling me about a woman she's acquainted with who has 4-year-old twins, a boy and a girl. The woman is insisting that the teachers at the preschool refer to the boy as "they" but she wants the girl referred to as "she." The kids are too young to be deciding that for themselves or even knowing that is an option. Mom is projecting something of herself onto her children.


I said something similar a few years ago on this very thread and boy oh boy did people lose their sh*t. I remember people insisting that Shiloh (who was a baby at the time) was cognizant enough to decide her gender


----------



## doni

sdkitty said:


> shiloh looks like she's probably always going to identify as male....not sure about the other one....maybe she's copying shiloh and will get over it


Mmm, I don't know, I just meant that she takes after her grandad.


----------



## Grande Latte

I never liked overpowering mothers. To me, motherhood only means steering your children in the right moral direction, giving them unconditional love, and leaving the rest to them. 

The kids are too young to decide one way or another. Then again, the Angie biological children are biological, so they have half of Angie's strong personality also. And maybe that will come out later. They will grow up to be very strong willed like her too.


----------



## myown

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you all for your interest
> 
> One of her girls, it happens. Two of her girls, beyond coincidence. They seem a pretty pretty woke bunch. I'd say some kind of imagined guilt or parental selective SJW:ism trickling down to the kids. It's off to me.
> 
> You, may of course feel otherwise.


as I agree with your, it could also be the older girl is feeling that way and the younger looks up to her and does what she does


----------



## myown

threadbender said:


> OK, this is total gossip but the rumor I heard was that AJ was not going to have any female that could compete with her. Probably garbage, but that is what I read in a few places. She was raising her biological daughters as boys to avoid any possibility of them outshining her.


read that too


----------



## bag-mania

threadbender said:


> OK, this is total gossip but the rumor I heard was that AJ was not going to have any female that could compete with her. Probably garbage, but that is what I read in a few places. She was raising her biological daughters as boys to avoid any possibility of them outshining her.



Vanity could certainly be behind it. Angelina is where she is today because of her beauty and she knows it. Comparisons would be inevitable should her daughters grow into gorgeous women just as her own beauty is fading. It would be huge blow to her ego.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> I said something similar a few years ago on this very thread and boy oh boy did people lose their sh*t. I remember people insisting that Shiloh (who was a baby at the time) was cognizant enough to decide her gender


This whole gender identification issue is kinda confusing to me. But I will say (again) I hope whatever is going on with these kids it's not Angie steering them toward identifying as boys when they are girls.  That would be pathological.  And while I don't like what she did to her husband, I don't want to believe she is that much of a nut case or that cruel.


----------



## TC1

prettyprincess said:


> I said something similar a few years ago on this very thread and boy oh boy did people lose their sh*t. I remember people insisting that Shiloh (who was a baby at the time) was cognizant enough to decide her gender


Shiloh is 13. so, a few years ago she/he/they/them couldn't have been a baby. I have no problem with kids dressing any way they want. We don't know what's happening with these children and I feel it's extremely insensitive to assume anything these children are going through based on the way they choose to dress. 
I can't stand Ang, but I hope she's a good mom.


----------



## gazoo

I'm torn about this. As a mother of daughters, I simply want them to be happy, safe, and healthy. I support them fully. I always let them choose their clothing when shopping. I have a tomboy and a girly girl. Polar opposites. If once grown, they decided they wanted to be male, gay, whatever, I truly wouldn't have a problem with it. I feel though, that children shouldn't be pigeonholed into anything whilst still young. Teenagers are a different story, they more or less have their personalities by then. But I would never presume to nudge something like gender identity while they are still young.

I read the Charlize interview where she says her child decided to be a girl at age 3 and off they went, changing everything. Brad Pitt is on record saying Shiloh insisted on being called John as a toddler. My youngest daughter insisted she was a puppy for the first 6 years of her life, and she told everyone she was going to be a puppy when she grew up. Should we have given her a leash and made her eat from a dog bowl to be supportive? I'm not trying to be snarky. I just don't know the answer. Are the parents allowing their children to choose such things at such a young age doing the right thing? I guess time will tell. Kids are VERY impressionable. It's crazy easy to sway them. Alarmingly so.

I just hope every kid out there has support that is genuine and not driven by parental agendas that could be construed as trying to be woke via their kids, solely for the public's perception.


----------



## prettyprincess

TC1 said:


> Shiloh is 13. so, a few years ago she/he/they/them couldn't have been a baby. I have no problem with kids dressing any way they want. We don't know what's happening with these children and I feel it's extremely insensitive to assume anything these children are going through based on the way they choose to dress.
> I can't stand Ang, but I hope she's a good mom.


I meant that Shiloh was a baby when her mother started dressing her like a boy. People on here were insisting that it was Shilohs choice.


----------



## Compass Rose

threadbender said:


> OK, this is total gossip but the rumor I heard was that AJ was not going to have any female that could compete with her. Probably garbage, but that is what I read in a few places. She was raising her biological daughters as boys to avoid any possibility of them outshining her.


I would believe this above all else....but that is just me giving my opinion of a screwed up family,  Flame me...go ahead.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

sdkitty said:


> IDK....that seems really crazy to me.  why would she want her girls to identify as boys? imagined guilt? the kids should be guilty because they were born to rich parents instead of adopted?  is that the theory?


What I question is parents throwing common sense and caution to the progressive wind, hellbent on augmenting and embracing a sudden, omnipresent and obvious agenda pushed on children often not even old enough yet to transition from Duplo to Lego. Most kids roleplay, whether "identifying"as the local neighbourhood dinosaur, a goldfish, a princess, a Ninjago or Pippi Longstocking and endlessly on (Calvin and Hobbes, anyone?). But they're kids, they grow out of it. Or become artistic adults 

We don't actually know that Shiloh "identifies" as a male. She's been dressed/allegedly dressing as a boy since very young, maybe she is one of the extremely few humans who biologically are born in/with the wrong sex. Or maybe she just has a mom on a political mission. Or who prefers sons to daughters when they resemble herself or for whatever reason. The fact that Shiloh's younger biological sister is now exhibiting the same kind of behaviour (after dressing very girly-ish when younger), while their adopted sister is not, is somewhat striking.

Because yes, I do believe it credible that someone like Jolie has a saviour complex and would consider her biological kids to be more privileged than her adopted kids and treat them accordingly. I'm surprised she had biological kids at all. Wasn't she going to create her own family-UN of kids?

And secondly yes, I think there could definitely be something to what threadbender and others have pointed out. Some mothers don't take kindly to being outshone by their daughters but would rather their daughters suppress their femininity. But more likely, some mothers simply don't like themselves or are insecure and this, I guess, is easily mirrored and embodied by their children because children pick up on these things. Or they're prompted to.


----------



## sdkitty

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What I question is parents throwing common sense and caution to the progressive wind, hellbent on augmenting and embracing a sudden, omnipresent and obvious agenda pushed on children often not even old enough yet to transition from Duplo to Lego. Most kids roleplay, whether "identifying"as the local neighbourhood dinosaur, a goldfish, a princess, a Ninjago or Pippi Longstocking and endlessly on (Calvin and Hobbes, anyone?). But they're kids, they grow out of it. Or become artistic adults
> 
> We don't actually know that Shiloh "identifies" as a male. She's been dressed/allegedly dressing as a boy since very young, maybe she is one of the extremely few humans who biologically are born in/with the wrong sex. Or maybe she just has a mom on a political mission. Or who prefers sons to daughters when they resemble herself or for whatever reason. The fact that Shiloh's younger biological sister is now exhibiting the same kind of behaviour (after dressing very girly-ish when younger), while their adopted sister is not, is somewhat striking.
> 
> Because yes, I do believe it credible that someone like Jolie has a saviour complex and would consider her biological kids to be more privileged than her adopted kids and treat them accordingly. I'm surprised she had biological kids at all. Wasn't she going to create her own family-UN of kids?
> 
> And secondly yes, I think there could definitely be something to what threadbender and others have pointed out. Some mothers don't take kindly to being outshone by their daughters but would rather their daughters suppress their femininity. But more likely, some mothers simply don't like themselves or are insecure and this, I guess, is easily mirrored and embodied by their children because children pick up on these things. Or they're prompted to.


I guess the bottom line is we just don't know why those girls are dressing like boys and whether they will continue to do so.  But Shiloh sure looks like she will.


----------



## MizGemma

It's so hard to tell if it's innate in Shiloh or there's some covert or overt persuasion from Mom. Surely dad would see if AJ was using the kid.  Maybe dad sees this as publicity for him as well. 

It seems weird to me that AJ drags her kids to premieres almost always. There has to be some dissension with some kid about it.


----------



## sdkitty

MizGemma said:


> It's so hard to tell if it's innate in Shiloh or there's some covert or overt persuasion from Mom. Surely dad would see if AJ was using the kid.  Maybe dad sees this as publicity for him as well.
> 
> It seems weird to me that AJ drags her kids to premieres almost always. There has to be some dissension with some kid about it.


I think Brad seems pretty normal.  But she's pretty powerful (if neurotic).  She may have a stronger bond with the kids


----------



## V0N1B2

prettyprincess said:


> I said something similar a few years ago on this very thread and boy oh boy did people lose their sh*t


This is one of the main reasons I rarely post on TPF anymore. 
Too many SJWs, PC police, and so-called WokeFolks telling me my PERSONAL OPINION, (often researched and weighed heavily from both sides) is wrong. Saying you don’t like something or someone is somehow a personal attack on another poster because that poster somehow identifies with that person/thing. It’s ridiculous. 

So anyway...
I think IN MY PERSONAL OPINION that this is the real reason for the breakup of Brad & Angelina’s marriage. I think Brad has stayed mum on the matter in order to protect his children. 
I think the big fight on the plane that night was about the kids - the discussion my have happened hours or days before, but it was reignited once the alcohol was brought out. 
As “Hollywood” and as liberal as Brad’s views are on a lot of things, I think his views on child-rearing are a little more traditional.


----------



## sdkitty

V0N1B2 said:


> This is one of the main reasons I rarely post on TPF anymore.
> Too many SJWs, PC police, and so-called WokeFolks telling me my PERSONAL OPINION, (often researched and weighed heavily from both sides) is wrong. Saying you don’t like something or someone is somehow a personal attack on another poster because that poster somehow identifies with that person/thing. It’s ridiculous.
> 
> So anyway...
> I think IN MY PERSONAL OPINION that this is the real reason for the breakup of Brad & Angelina’s marriage. I think Brad has stayed mum on the matter in order to protect his children.
> I think the big fight on the plane that night was about the kids - the discussion my have happened hours or days before, but it was reignited once the alcohol was brought out.
> As “Hollywood” and as liberal as Brad’s views are on a lot of things, I think his views on child-rearing are a little more traditional.


We don't know and probably will never know.  I don't like the way she treated Brad.  Before that I admired her for her humanitarian work.  I hope she's not so unstable that she would try to make her girls into boys. That's too bizarre for me to want to believe.
  I think Brad - even though he comes from a more "traditional" American background - is trying to be accepting of his kids.  Let's face it - lots of people here on TPF and in general, think it's fine for a girl to want to dress as a boy.   And some people (like Brad's mother) aren't so comfortable with that.


----------



## Clearblueskies

V0N1B2 said:


> This is one of the main reasons I rarely post on TPF anymore.
> Too many SJWs, PC police, and so-called WokeFolks telling me my PERSONAL OPINION, (often researched and weighed heavily from both sides) is wrong. Saying you don’t like something or someone is somehow a personal attack on another poster because that poster somehow identifies with that person/thing. It’s ridiculous.


This!!  Well said


----------



## Compass Rose

*This is one of the main reasons I rarely post on TPF anymore.
Too many SJWs, PC police, and so-called WokeFolks telling me my PERSONAL OPINION, (often researched and weighed heavily from both sides) is wrong. Saying you don’t like something or someone is somehow a personal attack on another poster because that poster somehow identifies with that person/thing. It’s ridiculous.*
  I guess being on a "forum" in today's world is not the same as it used to be, if you cannot express your opinions without being famed.  So, I think that she leads the kids where she wants them to go, no matter what she tells you.


----------



## MizGemma

Compass Rose said:


> *This is one of the main reasons I rarely post on TPF anymore.
> Too many SJWs, PC police, and so-called WokeFolks telling me my PERSONAL OPINION, (often researched and weighed heavily from both sides) is wrong. Saying you don’t like something or someone is somehow a personal attack on another poster because that poster somehow identifies with that person/thing. It’s ridiculous.*
> I guess being on a "forum" in today's world is not the same as it used to be, if you cannot express your opinions without being famed.



It is sad. I like reading everyone's opinions because I learn from it all. Hope civility makes a comeback soon.

About AJ, imy opinion is she has slacked off  working hard as an actress. She was great in that George Wallace TV movie and in Girl, Interrupted. After that, blah and boring.  

I think she's using the kids at these premieres for PR  It beats doing real work and growing as an actress.

The two older sons look very unhappy when AJ and all the kids go out. At that age I'd rather be with my friends & ditch mom. I know the oldest one went to college in S. Korea  I think someone wants his privacy.


----------



## limom

She has Maleficent 2 coming up.


----------



## bag-mania

She'll  also be in the Disney/Marvel Eternals movie next year. It seems she is going the Johnny Depp route and is acting for the big bucks from Disney movies rather than anything that would test her acting ability. Can't say I blame her. I'm sure she needs lots of cash with all those kids.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> She'll  also be in the Disney/Marvel Eternals movie next year. It seems she is going the Johnny Depp route and is acting for the big bucks from Disney movies rather than anything that would test her acting ability. Can't say I blame her. I'm sure she needs lots of cash with all those kids.


I thought maybe with her weight loss and the bad PR her career might be going downhill


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I thought maybe with her weight loss and the bad PR her career might be going downhill



Hollywood is slow to let one of their cash cows out of their clutches. Angelina isn't anywhere near as popular as she once was, but apparently she is still believed to be marketable. For The Eternals she will be part of an ensemble. She will be one of the older, known actors among a mostly younger cast. And, well, Maleficent is a sequel because you know Disney of out of original ideas.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> She'll  also be in the Disney/Marvel Eternals movie next year. It seems she is going the Johnny Depp route and is acting for the big bucks from Disney movies rather than anything that would test her acting ability. Can't say I blame her. I'm sure she needs lots of cash with all those kids.


she does have talent.  maybe when she gets a bit older she'll be offered character roles


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> she does have talent.  maybe when she gets a bit older she'll be offered character roles



Perhaps, but I don't really see her going from being a movie star to acting in a supporting role. Her ego won't allow her to be anyone's second banana. I expect she'll retire from acting and live off of her millions before that happens.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> Perhaps, but I don't really see her going from being a movie star to acting in a supporting role. Her ego won't allow her to be anyone's second banana. I expect she'll retire from acting and live off of her millions before that happens.


maybe but she also likes to appear as a serious person so maybe doing some indie films or character role would support that image.  Maybe a character role (as in looking plain) but lead character in the film.  We'll see.  But with her body the way it is I think her sexy days are pretty much over.  Brad on the other hand still looks great at 55   what's the saying?  success is the best revenge?

oh, another bit about Brad (you can see I'm a fan).....I was reading Howard Stern's interview of Gwyneth Paltrow.  She talked about how brad confronted Harvey Weinstein after Harvey harassed her.  She basically said they broke up because she wasn't mature enough, that Brad was too good for her and that her dad was absolutely heartbroken about the breakup.  He loved Brad.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I wonder how my of Paltrow’s comments are revisionist history though.

 I mean, no question, Angelina is a bit different but the truth is that, after the plane incident Pitt went into intensive therapy and quit alcohol and received intensive support to handle his addiction. He admits he was an jerk and high and drunk all the time and not much of any sort of companion.

Couple his admissions with Aniston’s comments that he would sit on the couch like a bump on a log, stoned for long stretches of their marriage (he admitted that too but in some way suggested it was because she was boring).  And then there are Paltrow’s comments after they split that he wouldn’t shower and would walk around high and drunk with nothing more than a sock on his junk and he loved to answer the door that way.

I mean, I have loved most of his movie characters and he is handsome as all get out but he hasn’t really sounded like much of a solid human, until now. I really hope all this work he is doing sticks and he has a meaningful life moving forward.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

The only movie I think Pitt was ever really good in is Fight Club. In his other movies it's like he's just playing slightly different versions of Brad Pitt. I enjoy watching almost anything Aniston is in- even if the movie is sh*it- because she's just so likable. I can't think of one movie where Jolie made any kind of impression on me- just blah. Which is probably why I haven't seen or don't really remember any of her movies.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Maybe we should split Angelina’s and Brad’s threads?


----------



## Swanky

Did they divorce? It’s the only reason they’re in same thread, helps prevent lots of duplicate posts.


----------



## bag-mania

^I don't think they ever officially divorced. The last I knew a custody arrangement was made where Brad could have the kids for a month over the summer. That's a departure from Angelina's demand for sole custody.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don’t anticipate a reconciliation!


----------



## Swanky

Me neither!  But separating threads = people posting the same news twice usually, so typically we wait.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Swanky said:


> Me neither!  But separating threads = people posting the same news twice usually, so typically we wait.


----------



## Charles

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Using "they" makes it plural. We need a different pronoun.



Actually, there is now an accepted singular definition of "they" now, so it's fine.


----------



## limom

Charles said:


> Actually, there is now an accepted singular definition of "they" now, so it's fine.


What are you referring to? 
They is now there?
What?


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Charles said:


> Actually, there is now an accepted singular definition of "they" now, so it's fine.



As a technical writer, I cannot tell you how crazy-making this is. I'm so much happier with "zed" or whatever other options there might be. I know language is living, but this one is hard to take. And please know that this is not a criticism of our trans or gender fluid friends. I am very much at home in this world. It's the grammar that makes me uncomfortable.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Merriam-Webster has included the singular use of the word “they” in the definition in their latest edition. 

I can imagine it is hard to get used to but it is a hole in the English language that other languages use, not just for people who are gender neutral but also when referring to a person when you don’t know their gender. Writing “he or she” over and over is cumbersome.


----------



## limom

A1aGypsy said:


> Merriam-Webster has included the singular use of the word “they” in the definition in their latest edition.
> 
> I can imagine it is hard to get used to but it is a hole in the English language that other languages use, not just for people who are gender neutral but also when referring to a person when you don’t know their gender. Writing “he or she” over and over is cumbersome.


So do they conjugate as “they”is?
I wish they would come up with a new pronoun in order to avoid any confusion.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

limom said:


> So do they conjugate as “they”is?
> I wish they would come up with a new pronoun in order to avoid any confusion.



Exactly! As a southern gal, I can live with the singular/plural issue of "y'all" vs "all y'all," but come on! A grammar girl can only go so far!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

There's also the issue of whether someone has the right to force others to conform to something that's based on their feelings and not based on actual biology. I agree that a word to use instead of "he or she", "his or her" etc when you are writing about people in "general neutral" would be helpful. But that would be based on grammar and not on an identity political agenda which is a whole different matter.

Humans can think of and call themselves what they like, but they can't force everyone else to conform to said feelings and self perceptions whatever limits outside of common sense and biology, they demand.


----------



## Charles

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Exactly! As a southern gal, I can live with the singular/plural issue of "y'all" vs "all y'all," but come on! A grammar girl can only go so far!



Honestly, this doesn't make sense.  As a grammar girl, you should understand that language is always evolving.  There's no reason to be upset about a pronoun's definition changing as our society grows and diversifies.



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Humans can think of and call themselves what they like, but they can't force everyone else to conform to said feelings and self perceptions whatever limits outside of common sense and biology, they demand.



No, but as a decent, respectful human being, you should be calling people what they prefer to be called.  How would you like it if I insisted on calling you "NothingGoodCanWork" cause I don't like your actual name??


----------



## zen1965

So what is 3rd person plural these evolving days?


----------



## MACBA

Brad Pitt needs his own post


----------



## A1aGypsy

I don’t see how someone’s self identification can be a “political agenda”.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

meluvs2shop said:


> Where has she been hiding these days? He has been more front and center recently. I like it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Inside pics:


----------



## bag-mania

Aw, I like the two dog models. And they don't need any Photoshop!


----------



## sdkitty

Compass Rose said:


> I would believe this above all else....but that is just me giving my opinion of a screwed up family,  Flame me...go ahead.


I was telling DH how some people believe Angie steered her girls into identifying as boys.  His reaction was to recall how crazy she was back in the day with Billie Bob and the blood vials.  May have a point


----------



## bag-mania

sdkitty said:


> I was telling DH how some people believe Angie steered her girls into identifying as boys.  *His reaction was to recall how crazy she was back in the day with Billie Bob and the blood vials*.  May have a point



I think most people believe that about her. She is able to hide her crazy publicly for the most part, but you know those kids are seeing it firsthand. Billy Bob said in an interview that he never felt he was good enough for her. That's not a great way to feel about your marriage. But then he's kind of nuts too.


----------



## sdkitty

bag-mania said:


> I think most people believe that about her. She is able to hide her crazy publicly for the most part, but you know those kids are seeing it firsthand. Billy Bob said in an interview that he never felt he was good enough for her. That's not a great way to feel about your marriage. But then he's kind of nuts too.


yes, he was on jimmy kimmel last night and seemed to me he was rambling.....but maybe it was just me.  jimmy seemed to be entertained by it


----------



## zen1965

I guess Angelina is more popular in Europe than in the US/ Canada.
Some issues that cause debate in this thread are non-issues on my side of the pond.
And, nah, I do not think she pushed Shilo into anything, dito Charlize and Jackson BTW. Vivienne looks like a girl who is not into particularly girly clothes. Totally normal where I live.


----------



## TC1

I think all the blood vials, kissing her bother on the lips...et al was just to cause some shock, awe and buzz around her for her career. (IMO) she's not that great an actress..and back in the day the convos about her and her bad girl behavior created an image. Her antics got press and she became a household name. So who knows how "weird" she really is *shrug*


----------



## bag-mania

There are easier and better ways to get attention without wearing blood samples as jewelry or mouth kissing your brother on TV. 

She has admitted that she used drugs when she was younger, heroin, cocaine, and even LSD. That certainly wouldn't help an already messed up mind.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Charles said:


> grammar girl, you should understand that language is always evolving.


No harm intended. Earlier I did mention that I understand language is living with recognition that I need to catch up. 

Maybe I came across more serious than intended or upset. I was hoping the “y’all vs all y’all” comment might have signaled that I was leaning  towards a bit of humor towards myself.

I have much bigger worries in life, but I still am perplexed as to how to congigate


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Charles said:


> [...]No, but as a decent, respectful human being, you should be calling people what they prefer to be called.  How would you like it if I insisted on calling you "NothingGoodCanWork" cause I don't like your actual name??


I'm sure Rachel Dolezal a k a Nkechi Amare Diallo, is right with you on that one  

“Charles”, you are a total stranger on the internet so no, I don’t care what you call me. 

You’re resorting to ad hominem insinuations instead of making an actual argument to state your case, trying to discredit someone else’s arguments by inferring that because someone doesn’t agree with your opinion they are not a decent, respectful human being. 

Most people don’t have a problem on a personal level calling others by whatever name they prefer to be called. But that’s a far cry from societies collectively agreeing that biology and logic can be discarded just because a fringe group with an identity political agenda (or used as pawns for others’ such agendas to deconstruct society) demand the majority of society comply with what biologically is an anomaly or a physiological and/or mental health problem.

Demands that are causing serious problems for other vulnerable and larger groups in society, like women and children. There have been countless attacks on women and children in public restrooms by transpersons. Just do a search. And no. I didn’t say all transpersons are violent.

I hear feminists aren’t too happy with this newest transgender addition on their turf either.


----------



## A1aGypsy

I’m trying to ignore your posts around here but the comment about “countless”women and children being attacked by transgendered people in washrooms in just entirely inaccurate. 

If you actually HAD done a google search you would find that studies are demonstrating exactly the opposite.  

Exhibit A:  https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13178-018-0335-z


----------



## MizGemma

TC1 said:


> I think all the blood vials, kissing her bother on the lips...et al was just to cause some shock, awe and buzz around her for her career. (IMO) she's not that great an actress..and back in the day the convos about her and her bad girl behavior created an image. Her antics got press and she became a household name. So who knows how "weird" she really is *shrug*



I wonder that about a lot of celebrities. There are many, many talented and great-looking people trying to break into the big time - extremely competitive. It's hard for anyone, including them, to know what exact factors bring success.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

A1aGypsy said:


> I’m trying to ignore your posts around here but the comment about “countless”women and children being attacked by transgendered people in washrooms in just entirely inaccurate.
> 
> If you actually HAD done a google search you would find that studies are demonstrating exactly the opposite.
> 
> Exhibit A:  https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13178-018-0335-z


I’m sure there’s a solution provided on the forum somewhere if you really wanted to ignore button my posts. I don’t mind reading yours, some of which I think are very on point.

If I deserve any criticism for my prior post it’s that I should have worded it “… being harassed, attacked and encroached on…” and not limited this to happening only in wash rooms as it also happens outside of these spaces, i e in women shelters, schools, women prisons, on social media, in public libraries and in women sports. I have not questioned that transpersons themselves are harassed and attacked. Although I once (because of my previous work) interviewed a police officer specialising in investigating crimes against the LGTBetc community and from his vast experience it was clear that violence and abuse within this community was a bigger and more prevalent problem than attacks from the outside.) And then there’s the surge in hoax hate crimes committed by LGBTetc.
https://nypost.com/2019/03/30/inside-the-suspicious-rise-of-gay-hate-crimes-in-portland/
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hate-crime-hoaxes-are-more-common-than-you-think-11561503352

Violence is not just attacking someone physically. Using “equality” laws to force girls into situations where they would have to accept viewing male genitalia- in showers, changing rooms, bathrooms etc, is also a form of violence. And, making the situation even more mondo bizarro, a violation against said equality law. What makes it worse is that girls and women who’d object to seeing male or transitioning genitalia are not only losing their rights to object but suffer the risk of being accused and prosecuted for hate crime as well. It’s astounding how certain groups like transpersons have no qualms about demanding exclusive rights and protection for themselves calling the police on someone for simply “misgendering” them while they will not afford the same rights and protection for others equally vulnerable, like children. Nor adult women- and men- as is evidenced from the “exhibits” provided below. 

_https://www.news.com.au/national/courts-law/she-nearly-cut-my-head-in-half-evie-amati-axe-victim-ben-rimmer-breaks-silence/news-story/bc240cd9c7833474c1051b67a125906/_

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...e-debate-over-transgender-inmates-karen-white

https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/oct/11/karen-white-how-manipulative-and-controlling-offender-attacked-again-transgender-prison
_Pilgrim Tucker, who has led legal action over proposed changes to the Labour party’s policy on the formal inclusion of self-identifying trans women on all-women shortlists, said women campaigning about self-identification had long warned of the risk it posed. “Almost half of trans women prisoners are sex offenders,” she said. “We urgently need to start prioritising the safeguarding of women and girls over the feelings of male-bodied people.”_

_U.K.’s Ministry of Justice have confirmed the findings of a women’s-rights group, Fair Play for Women, that almost half of trans prisoners are sex offenders, compared with 19 percent of the prison population as a whole. “Prison governors and doctors say some sex criminals transition to get access to women,” as reported by the Times of London._
_https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/europes-first-jail-in-a-jail-for-trans-women-vg7r57qfh_
_A government survey has counted 125 transgender prisoners in England and Wales, which is likely to be an underestimate. According to MoJ figures released in response to a freedom of information request by the BBC, 60 of them have been convicted of one or more sexual offences._

https://torontosun.com/2014/02/26/predator-who-claimed-to-be-transgender-declared-dangerous-offender/wcm/fc2c70f0-b1a1-41e2-85db-bec9d0012ce5
_A sexual predator who falsely claimed to be transgender and preyed on women at two Toronto shelters was jailed indefinitely on Wednesday. Justice John McMahon declared Christopher Hambrook — who claimed to be a transgender woman named Jessica — was a dangerous offender. _

 https://atlantablackstar.com/2018/1...aughter-was-molested-by-gender-fluid-student/
_A Georgia school district’s policy allowing transgender students to use the bathroom of their choice is under scrutiny after a 5-year-old girl was allegedly molested by a boy at school last year.[…] Because of the suspect’s age, however, authorities determined there would be “no criminal prosecution.”_
_The mother said officials arrived to her door the day after Christmas and told her the school had filed a report, but named her as the responsible party.
“How do you, in your right mind, do something like that to a parent,” she says in the video. “Their child has been sexually assaulted, and then you turn around and paint them as the villain.” _https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=BTItcpI23RM An interview with the mother.

Shelter forced women to shower with person who identified as a transgender woman and sexually harassed them, lawsuit says
https://abc30.com/homeless-women-harassed-in-shower-lawsuit-says/3514544/
_ It says the shelter requires them to shower in groups, and it opened its doors to a person who identified themself as a transgender woman who made lewd and sexually inappropriate comments, and leered at them while they were naked._

_Trans activist Jessica Yaniv's human rights complaints brought her prominence; now she's accused of harassment and predatory behaviour_
https://nationalpost.com/news/jessica-yaniv
_Yaniv, 32, is pursuing more than a dozen identical human rights complaints against salons for refusing to wax her crotch. She still has male genitals, but says she is on a wait list for genital surgery.[...]_
_John Carpay, president of the Justice Centre for Constitutional Freedoms, which is representing some of the respondent salon workers, said the refusal to service Yaniv was not discriminatory “because the 14 women were not being asked to wax a gender identity, they were being asked to wax male genitalia.”[…]_
_Menstruation is a preoccupation of Yaniv’s alleged harassment across online platforms, especially making it a subject of conversation with teenage girls — talking about needing menstrual products and seeking advice, often in anticipation of having to give it to some other girl who is having her first period._

https://medium.com/@jackmahar000/we-need-to-talk-about-jessica-yaniv-eda77d09ceed
_For background, you might know Yaniv as the trans woman who has filed discrimination suits against estheticians who only do pubic hair waxing for female clients, and who wouldn’t do it on a pre-op trans woman. One Brazilian immigrant was forced to close her small business because of it. 16 others have faced legal ramifications, most of them women of color. […]_
_What I actually want to talk about is the fact that Yaniv is known to openly, well, act like a pedophile acts (screenshots here — content warning for an adult talking a LOT about pubescent girls bodies and asking girls how old they are) and is now also trying to organize lgbtq youth ages 12+ topless swimming parties with no parents allowed. For the record, every LGBTQ youth event I’ve ever seen advertised or attended besides this one has had an UPPER age limit, and they also weren’t focused on nudity._


https://www.kesq.com/news/female-water-polo-players-confronted-by-naked-man-at-palm-springs-swim-center/987276858
https://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Man-Dressed-as-Woman-Arrested-for-Spying-Into-Mall-Bathroom-Stall-Police-Say-351232041.html
http://theavtimes.com/2013/05/14/palmdale-man-arrested-for-videotaping-in-womens-bathroom/
https://www.dailywire.com/news/university-toronto-dumps-transgender-bathrooms-pardes-seleh
https://eu.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2016/02/17/transgender-rule-washington-state-man-undresses-locker-room/80501904/
https://www.dailysignal.com/2016/01...st-washingtons-transgender-bathroom-policies/

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-...g-rooms-sunday-times-women-risk-a8519086.html
_The vast majority of reported sexual assaults at public swimming pools in the UK take place in unisex changing rooms, new statistics reveal.
The data, obtained through a Freedom of Information request by the Sunday Times, suggests that unisex changing rooms are more dangerous for women and girls than single-sex facilities.[…]_

http://womensliberationfront.org/california-legislators-vote-again-to-endanger-women-in-prison/
_“Right now, Richard Masbruch, a trans identified male, is currently housed with female inmates in Corona, even though he is serving time for targeting, raping, and torturing women. Under no circumstances is this morally justifiable.”

https://www.lifesitenews.com/news/t...-female-opponent-concussion-breaks-her-eye-so_
https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/06/13/transgender-track-athletes-win-connecticut-state-championship-debate-ensues/
https://www.aol.com/article/news/2019/05/01/transgender-weightlifter-mary-gregory-smashes-womens-world-records/23720231/?guccounter=1&guce_referrer=aHR0cHM6Ly93d3cuZ29vZ2xlLmNvbS8&guce_referrer_sig=AQAAANIbKo4FnUnkiflkHR2p3MOmrXxkaMTb4oM2P6gdf85k-73WPAhIrC5sGrmFbvE64OlUdTPi5ji6icFqp1d01bVGtrWNkkPkWgoFefEsvZr8Ho__9xYbruHpJ4W2WUZMuolfZivovTZK_2d9FrPIH8ma7DVBkXAWJ6mWUfBgTyZg


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

If anyone replies to this and my latest posts here I’ll read with interest but probably not answer as I think I’ve stated my opinion on the matter. As transgenderism relates to children (involving any of the Jolie-Pitt girls or not) this text by a mother to a trans-identifying child is very insightful as to the problems with taking transgenderism too far and demanding on making it part of the norm. I would add boys and men among the sufferers, too.
*
The Many Harms of Gender Identity Laws: A Mother of a Trans-Identifying Teen Speaks Out*
_https://www.thepublicdiscourse.com/2019/01/48640/_

_All people should be protected from harassment and harm, no matter how they identify. But we as a society must be allowed to reasonably act on the basis of sex when medical treatment, privacy, and safety are at stake. If “gender identity” becomes a protected class, women and children are the ones who will suffer most.[…]

“Gender identity” is a term that refers to how people choose to identify themselves based on their feelings. There is no test to determine one’s gender identity; it is simply asserted. Novel gender identities, such as “transgender” or “nonbinary,” have become shockingly common, especially among young people. Unlike protected classes such as race and sex, “gender identity” has no basis in material reality. There is no science to prove its existence. Yet a rapidly increasing number of states and municipalities have passed laws to prohibit discrimination on the basis of one’s self-asserted, subjective, unprovable “gender identity.”[…]_

The number of people throughout the western world seeking to medically alter their bodies to conform with their “gender identities” has grown, with the most dramatic increases reported among teen girls and young women. In less than a decade, the number of girls seeking treatment in the UK rose by _more than 4,000 percent_, prompting a government investigation. Growing evidence shows that many of these new identities among young people are the result of social contagion, social media influences, and/or underlying comorbidities, including Autism Spectrum Disorder.

Some kids learn of these identities at school. An increasing number of districts require that students be taught that their sex was “assigned” to them at birth, but they alone decide their “gender identity.” Once students adopt a new “gender identity,” many schools will change their names and pronouns without notifying their parents. Teachers who refuse to comply with these ideologically based mandates are at risk of losing their jobs. The Board of Education in New Jersey has gone so far as to actively encourage teachers and administrators to report parents who question their children’s new “gender identities.”

Other children have learned about “gender identities” on the internet, where YouTube videos glamorize young women with mastectomies and Instagram is filled with pictures of kids posing with hormones. When parents try to understand the reason for their children’s new identity, or try to get help for their child, it is nearly impossible. Therapists are trained to affirm and ignore signs of social contagion or underlying issues like autism. Enshrining “gender identity” into federal law will make getting proper help for children even more difficult.[…]


----------



## A1aGypsy

@SomethingGoodCanWork fair point about the ignore button. That was frustration and I should probably not have said it. However, there was a trend that night in your posts. I find that you immediately seek to vilify minority groups (be it Muslims or transgendered people) in an effort to justify oppression.

The reality is that, even when you make the sweeping qualifications that you did, these links you posted are either speculation or referring to a very small group of people in a larger group. No group is trouble free. Of course there are going to be problematic members.

I also agree, there are also certainly tough questions that have to be asked and society has to balance everyone’s interests not just interests of minority groups. But those interests, in my mind, should be focused on how these differences impact each person’s individual rights and not their beliefs. So, if a young man’s personal integrity is somehow impacted by a transgender’s action, that is something to consider. If someone believes that a transgendered person should not exist because they don’t like or accept the idea, that is not, in my book, something that should be part of the discussion anymore than a misogynist’s views that woman should not have the right to vote or a racist’s view that a black person should not be equal.  I should also note that Canada defines gender identity as a protected class. 

I assume you do not know what it is like to wake up each morning and feel like the body you are in is wrong or foreign. Or you are targeted for the religion that you believe in that stands for incredible peace and tolerance in your mind and not for the violence that some others have twisted it into.  And you are very lucky to have not experienced those things. But that also means you cannot understand them.  So I understand why you would think a transgendered person would expose her private parts as opposed to just using the bathroom as everyone else would, grateful that they can at least act as the gender they identify with.

And I think when we have these discussions we have to be realistic and not rely on sensational situations that don’t exist in reality. I have never encountered a vagina (other than my own I suppose) in a woman’s bathroom or change room that is full of stalls. So I find it hard to imagine how a young girl would every encounter a p*nis. Again, these are all discussions that have to be had to find a balance to make sure everyone is comfortable. For example, in Canada a lot of places have gone to halls with individual stalls and common sinks for both sexes.

And we are not going to absolve every risk. Currently there is nothing stopping a pedophile from dressing like a woman and entering the woman’s washroom or drilling a hole and observing. In fact, there are thousands of cases where adult males have preyed sexually on male children. However, we still let them share public bathrooms simply because they share a gender.

Sometimes logic isn’t all that logical.

(Sorry all for the diversion!)


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> If anyone replies to this and my latest posts here I’ll read .[…]



I didn't read 95% of your post and I won't, but just for the record (for all y'all that don't spend time in ladies public bath rooms) we have stalls and doors and never  see each others private bits. If you waltz in and out wearing a dress, we don't know what's going on under the petty coats. All we see and care about is if you had the decency to wash your hands after you've finished your businesses and maybe, just maybe, we might want to know if you have a bit of hair spray in that lovely bag to share because, dang, this humidity.

It's more like that.


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

A1aGypsy said:


> @SomethingGoodCanWork
> I also agree, there are also certainly tough questions that have to be asked and society has to balance everyone’s interests not just interests of minority groups...



Good Morning A1aGypsy! I just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed your love-filled and thoughtful response. When I was coming of age, I ran around with a very queer crowd. It was hard to watch them go though life facing hate and discrimination (the life they were born with and did not choose). It warms my heart to see my younger queer friends living in a more understanding, softer society. There are exceptions, of course, but overall, the trend of understanding is on the upswing.

I appreciate that you are keeping the love flowing!


----------



## sdkitty

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Good Morning A1aGypsy! I just wanted to let you know how much I enjoyed your love-filled and thoughtful response. When I was coming of age, I ran around with a very queer crowd. It was hard to watch them go though life facing hate and discrimination (the life they were born with and did not choose). It warms my heart to see my younger queer friends living in a more understanding, softer society. There are exceptions, of course, but overall, the trend of understanding is on the upswing.
> 
> I appreciate that you are keeping the love flowing!


I had a similar experience hanging out with a brown friend (Persian).  Really opened my eyes when I saw people (including one I knew - my property manager) treating her so differently from the way they treated me.


----------



## A1aGypsy

Oh thanks MFP. I just cannot imagine how hard it must be to feel like your shell is foreign and then to be openly hated on top of that.

I’ll never understand why people think their views of how society should look should ***** other people’s actual needs. It’s mindboggling.

But back to Angelina and Brad!


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

A1aGypsy said:


> But back to Angelina and Brad!



Indeed! Go google "15 minutes of Brad Pitt Eats." Haha!


----------



## chessmont

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I like Brad's work as an actor and I think he's very good looking, but I'm actually more impressed with his behind the scenes work with his production company, Plan B Entertainment - they have produced some really good quality cinema, three of which have got the Academy Award for Best Picture (_Moonlight_, _The Departed_ and _12 Years a Slave_)
> 
> This list is pretty impressive.  I've come to associate the company with good films.
> 
> 2004    Troy
> 2005    Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
> 2006    The Departed
> 2006    Running with Scissors
> 2007    Year of the Dog
> 2007    A Mighty Heart
> 2007    The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford
> 2009    The Private Lives of Pippa Lee
> 2009    The Time Traveler's Wife
> 2010    Kick-Ass
> 2010    Eat, Pray, Love
> 2011    The Tree of Life
> 2011    Moneyball
> 2012    Killing Them Softly
> 2013    World War Z
> 2013    12 Years a Slave
> 2014    Selma
> 2015    True Story
> 2015    The Big Short
> 2016    Moonlight
> 2016    The Lost City of Z
> 2016    Voyage of Time
> 2017    War Machine
> 2017    Okja
> 2018    Beautiful Boy
> 2018    If Beale Street Could Talk
> 2018    Vice
> 2019    The Last Black Man in San Francisco
> 2019    Ad Astra
> 2019    The King



That is quite a resume!


----------



## chessmont

He looked so damn good in the Tarantino movie!  Slim, muscled, healthy, and very attractive wrinkles in just the right places!  And I said to my husband, OMG 50 y o and look at that tight jawline!  He's just awesome!  And I liked his acting in that, too.  And I really loved him as a beautiful young (and good acting) guy in A River Runs Through It.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

MidlifeFashionPrincess said:


> Indeed! Go google "15 minutes of Brad Pitt Eats." Haha!


I LOVE that video! I've decided that working on movies is probably the only time Brad gets to eat junk food so bring on the hot dogs and twinkies! Need another take? Let's do it!

ETA: I decided I had to post a link to make it as easy as possible to watch.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

chessmont said:


> He looked so damn good in the Tarantino movie!  Slim, muscled, healthy, and very attractive wrinkles in just the right places!  And I said to my husband, OMG 50 y o and look at that tight jawline!  He's just awesome!  And I liked his acting in that, too.  And I really loved him as a beautiful young (and good acting) guy in A River Runs Through It.


Brad is one of those guys where your husband needs to understand that if he calls, you're gone. Of course, he'll have his dream girl but if you have Brad, that's OK.


----------



## prettyprincess

Angelina looks good in the latest pics, much healthier. Although, I think she looks best when her hair is lighter. The super dark hair with her alabaster skin ages her a bit.


----------



## Tivo

chessmont said:


> He looked so damn good in the Tarantino movie!  Slim, muscled, healthy, and very attractive wrinkles in just the right places!  And I said to my husband, OMG 50 y o and look at that tight jawline!  He's just awesome!  And I liked his acting in that, too.  And I really loved him as a beautiful young (and good acting) guy in A River Runs Through It.


And that head full of hair.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Maleficent photocall.


----------



## prettyprincess

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maleficent photocall.


Michelle Pfeiffer really is white gold. she’s stunning. I pray to the GODS of superficiality that I age as remarkably as she has!


----------



## zen1965

Angie and Michelle look good. Almost natural.


----------



## Swanky

Almost!  Also glad to see airbrush not heavy handed here.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> Michelle Pfeiffer really is white gold. she’s stunning. I pray to the GODS of superficiality that I age as remarkably as she has!


I don't know about you but most of us don't start out as gorgeous as michelle did


----------



## Swanky

She did start out so pretty imo, but she's had years of very good work as ewll.


----------



## prettyprincess

sdkitty said:


> I don't know about you but most of us don't start out as gorgeous as michelle did


Haha! True. thanks for the reminder Debbie Downer lol.


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> Haha! True. thanks for the reminder Debbie Downer lol.


LOL
I just know no matter how well I age, I'm not gonna look like her....she is one of the few I'd call stunning


----------



## Swanky

She called herself stunning once too!  Actually something like "startlingly" attractive or something.


----------



## sdkitty

Swanky said:


> She called herself stunning once too!  Actually something like "startlingly" attractive or something.


I don't like to hear that.....hope it's not true.  anyhow she is gorgeous and seems to be happily married for many years


----------



## lanasyogamama

It seems so off brand for Angelina to be photographed smiling and with other women!


----------



## prettyprincess

Swanky said:


> She did start out so pretty imo, but she's had years of very good work as ewll.


I know people have speculated about a nose job and some lip filler, but other than that I don’t see anything too obvious. I always look to see if actresses have that telltale facelift bunching around the ear, but she doesn’t seem to have it.


----------



## chessmont

Vanilla Bean said:


> Brad is one of those guys where your husband needs to understand that if he calls, you're gone. Of course, he'll have his dream girl but if you have Brad, that's OK.


Hahaha!  Love it!


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> It seems so off brand for Angelina to be photographed smiling and with other women!



It’s unnatural for her to be sure. But I think she’s smart enough to know she needs to transition into someone more “relatable” as she ages out of the sex symbol bracket.


----------



## MarieCurie

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Maleficent photocall.


I have a soft spot for Angie and her black sack dresses.


----------



## Lounorada

Vanilla Bean said:


> Brad is one of those guys where your husband needs to understand that if he calls, you're gone. Of course, he'll have his dream girl but if you have Brad, that's OK.


----------



## MACBA

Angie looks horrible and so anorexic she looks ill


----------



## MizGemma

They all look great! I'd like to know Michelle's secret too. She's over 60 and looks a lot younger. She seems like a stable person and is a really good actress.  I hope Angie is turning over a new leaf being pictured with other women.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

At the latest premiere of _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil_, Angelina Jolie has broken her black gown streak in silver-gold Ralph & Russo.
The actress attended the Tokyo red carpet alongside her children and opted for a midi dress, featuring a crossed halterneck top and fringe tiers.


----------



## skarsbabe

holy crap if thats maddox he's aged quite a bit!


----------



## bag-mania

skarsbabe said:


> holy crap if thats maddox he's aged quite a bit!



He's going to college in South Korea. I guess he came over to Japan to attend the premiere with her.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I like that dress a lot but it's all wrong on her. She has a nice smile actually and her makeup looks good.


----------



## pukasonqo

She looks great when she smiles


----------



## chessmont

she's thin, thin, thin!


----------



## MizGemma

Babydoll Chanel said:


> At the latest premiere of _Maleficent: Mistress of Evil_, Angelina Jolie has broken her black gown streak in silver-gold Ralph & Russo.
> The actress attended the Tokyo red carpet alongside her children and opted for a midi dress, featuring a crossed halterneck top and fringe tiers.


She doesn't get love for her personality & behavior, but she looks fantastic. I haven't seen something this attractive on her for a very long time.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I actually think she gained a couple of much needed lbs.


----------



## MarieCurie

lanasyogamama said:


> I actually think she gained a couple of much needed lbs.


You could tell the final years of her and Brad were very taxing on her. She's gained some weight and radiance.


----------



## bag-mania

This is a weird story that is loosely Angelina-related. An Iranian woman who posted photos of herself with exaggerated makeup and Photoshop work made to look like a zombie Angelina Jolie has been arrested. While I can't imagine why she wanted to do it in the first place, I can't imagine even more how it could be cause to arrest her. 

*“Zombie Angelina Jolie” Sahar Tabar Was Just Arrested for Youth Corruption in Iran*
An Iranian Instagram personality named Sahar Tabar made headlines a couple of years ago after claiming she got 50 surgeries to look like Angelina Jolie, but today, she’s reportedly been arrested for crimes including youth corruption.

CNN reports that Tabar—whose given name is Fatemeh Kh, according to Iranian media—was arrested in Iran and is being accused of “promoting violence, illicit education, blasphemy, insulting the Islamic veil, spreading hatred, and encouraging youth to commit corruption.”

Tabar drew a lot of attention in 2017 when she insisted she had “50 surgeries” to become an Angelina Jolie lookalike, leaving many to call her a “zombie Angelina” in the process, according to BBC’s Sebastian Usher.







Thankfully, she later admitted she used makeup and Photoshop to create the creepy Instagram illusion.

“This is Photoshop and makeup,” she told a Russian media outlet called _Sputnik_. “Every time I publish a photo, I paint my face in an increasingly funny way. It is a way of expressing yourself, a kind of art. My fans know that this is not my real face.”

Can we all just collectively sigh in relief, because THANK GOODNESS for that. Still, Tabar, a self-admitted Angelina Jolie fan, has said she’s had “a nose job, an enlarged mouth, and liposuction.” Her intention was never to completely copy Angelina though.

“I had no interest at all to be like Angelina Jolie, and I did not want to look like the character from_ Corpse Bride_,” she added to the Russian outlet. “I understand that I do have some similarities with them, but I am my own muse and I did not want to look like anyone. That was not my aim.”

Tabar’s arrest comes after members of the public apparently made complaints, BBC reports. She’s not the first Iranian influencer to face legal ramifications. Amnesty International reports that while Instagram is not banned in Iran, Facebook, YouTube, and Twitter are all blocked.

https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...-iran-arrested-corpse-bride-youth-corruption/


----------



## Jayne1

lanasyogamama said:


> I actually think she gained a couple of much needed lbs.





MarieCurie said:


> You could tell the final years of her and Brad were very taxing on her. She's gained some weight and radiance.


It also takes a longer time than one thinks to recover from surgery and she had some radical stuff done.  So, maybe it's that too?

In any case, we haven't seen her look so radiant and youthful in a long time.


----------



## sdkitty

Jayne1 said:


> It also takes a longer time than one thinks to recover from surgery and she had some radical stuff done.  So, maybe it's that too?
> 
> In any case, we haven't seen her look so radiant and youthful in a long time.


I was one of her defenders for a long time (liked her philanthropic work) but can't say anything nice about her after what she did to Brad.  And even if she has gained a few pounds I still think she's to skinny to be sexy anymore.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Angelina Jolie & Michelle Pfeiffer Promote 'Maleficent' Together in Rome.*


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I really like the idea of what she's wearing but the bodice area is just too blowsy. If it was just ever so slightly smaller it would have looked fab.


----------



## MarieCurie

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I really like the idea of what she's wearing but the bodice area is just too blowsy. If it was just ever so slightly smaller it would have looked fab.


I think she has the persona to carry it off, but I also agree with you regarding the proportions. It would look fab with a little less blowsy going on


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I agree, it's too billowy. I do like the color though.


----------



## Swanky

She was scary skinny before her surgery, well before IIRC. She has gained a few much needed lbs imo.


----------



## Grande Latte

Angie looks really good here. Love her natural makeup and effortless smile. She looks carefree. I didn't know she and Michelle Pfeiffer are about the same height. I thought Angie was much taller.


----------



## Kimm992

This is the best I've seen her look in a long time!


----------



## bag-mania

Grande Latte said:


> Angie looks really good here. Love her natural makeup and effortless smile. She looks carefree. I didn't know she and Michelle Pfeiffer are about the same height. I thought Angie was much taller.



According to wiki they are both 5'7". Angie's movie roles probably convey a taller presence.


----------



## RueMonge

bag-mania said:


> This is a weird story that is loosely Angelina-related. An Iranian woman who posted photos of herself with exaggerated makeup and Photoshop work made to look like a zombie Angelina Jolie has been arrested. While I can't imagine why she wanted to do it in the first place, I can't imagine even more how it could be cause to arrest her.
> 
> *“Zombie Angelina Jolie” Sahar Tabar Was Just Arrested for Youth Corruption in Iran*
> An Iranian Instagram personality named Sahar Tabar made headlines a couple of years ago after claiming she got 50 surgeries to look like Angelina Jolie, but today, she’s reportedly been arrested for crimes including youth corruption.
> 
> CNN reports that Tabar—whose given name is Fatemeh Kh, according to Iranian media—was arrested in Iran and is being accused of “promoting violence, illicit education, blasphemy, insulting the Islamic veil, spreading hatred, and encouraging youth to commit corruption.”
> 
> Tabar drew a lot of attention in 2017 when she insisted she had “50 surgeries” to become an Angelina Jolie lookalike, leaving many to call her a “zombie Angelina” in the process, according to BBC’s Sebastian Usher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully, she later admitted she used makeup and Photoshop to create the creepy Instagram illusion.
> 
> “This is Photoshop and makeup,” she told a Russian media outlet called _Sputnik_. “Every time I publish a photo, I paint my face in an increasingly funny way. It is a way of expressing yourself, a kind of art. My fans know that this is not my real face.”
> 
> Can we all just collectively sigh in relief, because THANK GOODNESS for that. Still, Tabar, a self-admitted Angelina Jolie fan, has said she’s had “a nose job, an enlarged mouth, and liposuction.” Her intention was never to completely copy Angelina though.
> 
> “I had no interest at all to be like Angelina Jolie, and I did not want to look like the character from_ Corpse Bride_,” she added to the Russian outlet. “I understand that I do have some similarities with them, but I am my own muse and I did not want to look like anyone. That was not my aim.”
> 
> Tabar’s arrest comes after members of the public apparently made complaints, BBC reports. She’s not the first Iranian influencer to face legal ramifications. Amnesty International reports that while Instagram is not banned in Iran, Facebook, YouTube, and Twitter are all blocked.
> 
> https://www.cosmopolitan.com/entert...-iran-arrested-corpse-bride-youth-corruption/



So the "youth corruption" is because of her posts, not actual contact with youths?


----------



## bag-mania

RueMonge said:


> So the "youth corruption" is because of her posts, not actual contact with youths?



Apparently. She made herself up and put the photos on Instagram. That was her crime. I'm guessing she was a young woman who wanted the online attention of being an influencer and have lots of followers. She's being punished for doing what thousands, if not millions, of others are doing.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Maleficent Premiere in Rome. *


----------



## zen1965

She looks great, her two kids look happy. Good for them.


----------



## bag-mania

They are posing and playing it up for the photographers at the premiere. There's no way to tell anything about how they actually feel.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Maleficent London Premiere. 
*


----------



## lanasyogamama

She is still so beautiful to me.


----------



## MizGemma

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Angelina Jolie & Michelle Pfeiffer Promote 'Maleficent' Together in Rome.*


Wow, hot mama! Angie was dressing like my 6th grade Catholic school teacher (if she wore high heels, that is) for a few years. Yeah, the shape could be more tailored but she is wearing a pretty color and a lively sexy, yet elegant outfit. The hair (long and flowing) and the makeup are fantastic.  She may have been in mourning over the loss of this marriage -- feeling sad, thin and not into fashion. Looks like she's ready to date again.


----------



## maryg1

She is still a beautiful woman, but her hands and arms are scary thin


----------



## Grande Latte

That's a beautiful gown and she's still a DIVA.


----------



## Lifeisgreat

Her kids look happy and like they want to be there.  I love that they're all dressed differently.  There was obviously no edict that they dress a certain way for the red carpet.


----------



## MACBA

pale, skinny, horrible dresses she looks def ill to me


----------



## green.bee

MACBA said:


> pale, skinny, horrible dresses she looks def ill to me


I agree. She looks like a ghost.


----------



## DesigningStyle

She looks just as thin to me.  And, something about her just looks so disingenuous.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Maleficent photocall in Paris and Tokyo.
*


----------



## lanasyogamama

I’m having trouble adjusting to smiley Angie!


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m having trouble adjusting to smiley Angie!



It's called acting. Fake it 'til you make it.


----------



## MizGemma

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m having trouble adjusting to smiley Angie!


I am keeping an open mind for now. However, the weight gain, hair color change and smile look gorgeous on her!


----------



## meluvs2shop

^she’s gained weight? you mean she was smaller than recently shown?


----------



## pixiejenna

I think that she looks happier and somewhat healthier than before, but I don't think that gained any weight.  I think that she's dressing in a way to hide how small she is. For example the silvery white dress looks amazing on her very flowy it covers most of her up. It makes her chest look huge but pretty much everything else outside of the neck line is hidden under lots of fabric. The black strapless dress also emphasizes her chest and while more fitted still a drapey style. The purple top again lots of fabric bunched up in front and flowy. The black somewhat shapeless dress by design hides her shape.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I think that she looks happier and somewhat healthier than before, but I don't think that gained any weight.  I think that she's dressing in a way to hide how small she is. For example the silvery white dress looks amazing on her very flowy it covers most of her up. It makes her chest look huge but pretty much everything else outside of the neck line is hidden under lots of fabric. The black strapless dress also emphasizes her chest and while more fitted still a drapey style. The purple top again lots of fabric bunched up in front and flowy. The black somewhat shapeless dress by design hides her shape.



Agreed. When you look at her forearms in the recent batch of photos you can see not only her veins, but an outline of her tendon. That's not a healthy weight. I think the tatts distract attention from how frail those arms look.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Not arguing the weight, I have no idea, but her arms have always been so veiny, even when she was healthier looking.


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> Not arguing the weight, I have no idea, but her arms have always been so veiny, even when she was healthier looking.



That... is so peculiar looking.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> That... is so peculiar looking.


I’ve never been able to figure it out.


----------



## zen1965

She looks fantastic.


----------



## MACBA

he needs his own thread, they're not together and won't get back together


----------



## imgg

lanasyogamama said:


> I’m having trouble adjusting to smiley Angie!


She has a smart PR agent telling her what she was doing before wasn't working...


----------



## MACBA

why the big thread for her and not Pitt? that's unfair. he's a better person than her


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> What I question is parents throwing common sense and caution to the progressive wind, hellbent on augmenting and embracing a sudden, omnipresent and obvious agenda pushed on children often not even old enough yet to transition from Duplo to Lego. Most kids roleplay, whether "identifying"as the local neighbourhood dinosaur, a goldfish, a princess, a Ninjago or Pippi Longstocking and endlessly on (Calvin and Hobbes, anyone?). But they're kids, they grow out of it. Or become artistic adults
> 
> We don't actually know that Shiloh "identifies" as a male. She's been dressed/allegedly dressing as a boy since very young, maybe she is one of the extremely few humans who biologically are born in/with the wrong sex. Or maybe she just has a mom on a political mission. Or who prefers sons to daughters when they resemble herself or for whatever reason. The fact that Shiloh's younger biological sister is now exhibiting the same kind of behaviour (after dressing very girly-ish when younger), while their adopted sister is not, is somewhat striking.
> 
> Because yes, I do believe it credible that someone like Jolie has a saviour complex and would consider her biological kids to be more privileged than her adopted kids and treat them accordingly. I'm surprised she had biological kids at all. Wasn't she going to create her own family-UN of kids?
> 
> And secondly yes, I think there could definitely be something to what threadbender and others have pointed out. Some mothers don't take kindly to being outshone by their daughters but would rather their daughters suppress their femininity. But more likely, some mothers simply don't like themselves or are insecure and this, I guess, is easily mirrored and embodied by their children because children pick up on these things. Or they're prompted to.


Quoting myself because, well look what I found. From 2007. Calling one of your daughters an outcast in her own family in a national magazine says a he*l of a lot about how Saint Angie feels about her blonde haired and blue-eyed biological daughters.

Jolie goes on record publicly stating she wasn't sure she wanted biological children, that she thought they might be a threat and that she felt a deep connection to her adopted children, how she "felt so much more" for them. She couldn't even say she was glad she had Shiloh. 

I guess this could be an answer to Shiloh's and her biological sister's different behaviour discussed here earlier, compared to the adopted sister's. Kids will go to any lengths to please their parents and sadly to get any kind of approval even when there's only the rubbish kind available. I'm sure Jolie approved this. And like someone suggested earlier in the thread, this could have been a major problem between Brad and her. I didn't care for her before but after reading this I find her disturbed.

Who the he*l calls their babies outcasts, biological or adopted? Imagine Jolie calling one of her adopted children outcast because they have dark hair and brown eyes. Or that she felt so much more for her biological children.

This is really disturbing.






						Angelina Jolie: 'My blonde-haired natural daughter Shiloh is the outcast in our family'
					

Angelina Jolie revealed that her blonde-haired blue-eyed natural child Shiloh is the 'outcast' in her ethnically diverse family




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




"Angelina told Look magazine: "She looks like Brad. It's funny because she's almost going to be the outcast in the family because she's blonde and blue-eyed."

"Jolie also admitted she would have been happy not to have a biological child." But she changed her mind after seeing Brad with Zahara and Maddox after bringing her to the U.S. from Ethiopia.

She said: "I saw Brad with her and Maddox, and I realised how much he loved them - and how a biological child would not in any way be a threat."

The actress said she felt a deep connection to her adopted children because of the pain they had endured in their young lives.
She added: "I felt so much more for Madd, Zahara and Pax because they were survivors.

"Shiloh seemed so privileged from the moment she was born.

"But I'm conscious that I have to make sure I don't ignore her needs, just because I think the others are more vulnerable."
But when asked if she was glad she'd had Shiloh, Angelina said she avoids singling out her biological child at the expense of her adopted children.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Wow, Shiloh in a dress! Everyone looks amazing.


----------



## duna

Shiloh is so pretty, I've always thought it a shame that she dressed like a boy! I'm glad she's grown out of it, I hope....


----------



## bag-mania

I can see both Angie and Brad in Shiloh's face. The kids look great.


----------



## Chanbal

Shiloh is beautiful. Angie and Brad P were such a gorgeous couple. All kids look great and happy. 




			https://www.scmp.com/magazines/style/celebrity/article/3152878/shiloh-jolie-pitts-red-carpet-makeover-tomboy-chic-glam


----------



## Compass Rose

Yep...... they certainly look happy.......


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I saw pics of Shiloh some time ago wearing more feminine clothes. She's such a naturally beautiful girl. I'm glad to see she can finally enjoy this.


----------



## prettyprincess

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I saw pics of Shiloh some time ago wearing more feminine clothes. She's such a naturally beautiful girl. I'm glad to see she can finally enjoy this.


It seems like she’s grown out of her tomboy phase. The media and some of the idiotic public had her labeled as trans at 5!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

prettyprincess said:


> It seems like she’s grown out of her tomboy phase. The media and some of the idiotic public had her labeled as trans at 5!


Maybe you've read some of my earlier posts in this thread but I suspect her mom had much to do with this so called tomboy phase. Lots of Hollywood moms seem to like to play around and gamble with their kids' gender identity before the kids have even grown out of diapers.


----------



## bag-mania

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe you've read some of my earlier posts in this thread but I suspect her mom had much to do with this so called tomboy phase. Lots of Hollywood moms seem to like to play around and gamble with their kids' gender identity before the kids have even grown out of diapers.



Exactly, you can find interviews from several years ago where Angie is telling the press that Shiloh wants to be a boy and how she insists they all call her John instead of her name. Shiloh was really young at that time, even too young to choose her own clothes. I think now at 15, Shiloh is finally old enough to assert her true identity.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Just to be fair and to add something positive. The Jolie-Pitt kids, from the admittedly little I've seen of them, otherwise seem to be refreshingly down to earth and free of that ridiculous over the top spoilt hubris second-tier celeb behaviour so many other celeb kids exhibit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Just to be fair and to add something positive. The Jolie-Pitt kids, from the admittedly little I've seen of them, otherwise seem to be refreshingly down to earth and free of that ridiculous over the top spoilt hubris second-tier celeb behaviour so many other celeb kids exhibit.


Yes I actually love how nervous and a little awkward Shiloh looks, like a regular girl.


----------



## duna

.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’m not a big Jolie fan but I do love a happy looking family!


----------



## pixiejenna

More pictures of Angelina with shiloh and Zahara. While her daughter's look beautiful she looks skeletal next to them.









						Angelina Jolie attends ‘Eternals’ premiere in Italy with Shiloh and Zahara
					

The actress brought two of the six kids she shares with ex Brad Pitt to the red carpet premiere of “Eternals” in Rome, Italy, on Sunday.




					pagesix.com


----------



## Chanbal

Beautiful picture of 3 gorgeous ladies. 










						Angelina Jolie dazzles in a metallic silver gown at Eternals premiere
					

Opting for a bold silver dress with a distinctive off-shoulder detail, Angelina, 46, inevitably commanded attention during the latest promotional pitstop for her new Marvel adventure.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## lanasyogamama

I hate myself for thinking she looks good.


----------



## hermes_lemming

pixiejenna said:


> More pictures of Angelina with shiloh and Zahara. While her daughter's look beautiful she looks skeletal next to them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie attends ‘Eternals’ premiere in Italy with Shiloh and Zahara
> 
> 
> The actress brought two of the six kids she shares with ex Brad Pitt to the red carpet premiere of “Eternals” in Rome, Italy, on Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Yea her arms are scary


----------



## bag-mania

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea her arms are scary



You can see almost every bone in her body. I think her legs must look the same. She tends to wear floor length dresses lately.


----------



## pixiejenna

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea her arms are scary



Her arms look so frail no muscle tone whatsoever. She has always been skinny but the past few years she has become even thinner. Standing next to her healthy looking children just exaggerates how thin she’s become. Bagmania is right she’s often in full length dresses that are partially flowy probably to hid how small she is. When she decides to to a pap stroll she’s often in full length pants or skirts with a sweater or coat all baggy clothes.


----------



## Chanbal

Shopping in London with Vivianne (great coat). 










						Angelina Jolie stuns London shoppers
					

The multi-millionaire actress was joined by daughter Vivienne Jolie-Pitt, 13, for an impromptu visit to the central London branch of H&M, where they were surrounded by oblivious shoppers.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## CarryOn2020

Chanbal said:


> Shopping in London with Vivianne (great coat).
> View attachment 5233541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie stuns London shoppers
> 
> 
> The multi-millionaire actress was joined by daughter Vivienne Jolie-Pitt, 13, for an impromptu visit to the central London branch of H&M, where they were surrounded by oblivious shoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



IIRC her hands usually are very thin, too. Here, her hand looks swollen imo. Hoping she is ok.


----------



## Swanky

I don't see anything swollen on her aside from her implants.  I did notice her long nails which I wouldn't have predicted!


----------



## TC1

Yeah, those bolt on headlights she got don't do her any favours. They make her look even thinner.


----------



## bag-mania

Chanbal said:


> Shopping in London with Vivianne (great coat).
> View attachment 5233541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie stuns London shoppers
> 
> 
> The multi-millionaire actress was joined by daughter Vivienne Jolie-Pitt, 13, for an impromptu visit to the central London branch of H&M, where they were surrounded by oblivious shoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk



What was the temperature in London? She's got a long, heavy coat on and her daughter is just wearing a t-shirt. One of them is over- or underdressed for the weather.


----------



## poopsie

bag-mania said:


> What was the temperature in London? She's got a long, heavy coat on and her daughter is just wearing a t-shirt. One of them is over- or underdressed for the weather.



The background people look like they have outerwear on


----------



## bag-mania

poopsie said:


> The background people look like they have outerwear on



Okay, I'm going to say it, Vivienne looks miserable to be there. Why is a 13-year-old clinging to her mother's arm in all these shots, both inside and outside the store?


----------



## bag-mania

In this one the poor girl is hugging herself with a t-shirt. WTF?


----------



## lanasyogamama

TC1 said:


> Yeah, those bolt on headlights she got don't do her any favours. They make her look even thinner.


I’ll admit, the boobs are very 90s.


----------



## lanasyogamama

bag-mania said:


> In this one the poor girl is hugging herself with a t-shirt. WTF?
> 
> View attachment 5234105


That’s really sad. Ang shouldn’t take her for a pap stroll if she hates it so much.


----------



## Lounorada

bag-mania said:


> Okay, I'm going to say it, Vivienne looks miserable to be there. Why is a 13-year-old clinging to her mother's arm in all these shots, both inside and outside the store?
> 
> View attachment 5234102
> View attachment 5234103
> View attachment 5234104





bag-mania said:


> In this one the poor girl is hugging herself with a t-shirt. WTF?
> 
> View attachment 5234105


I always think all of the kids look so uncomfortable when they are brought along in front of the camera for her photo-ops, whether it's on the red carpet at events or out & about in their normal lives like these pics ^
Those appearances on red carpets must be terrifying and awkward for children/teenagers, no wonder they always look like they'd rather be at home in peace & quiet hanging out with friends.
It rubs me up the wrong way the way she seems to use them as props to gain sympathy or admiration or whatever it is she tries to gain from making them be photographed by loads of strangers and having their privacy invaded.
_'Look at me, the doting mother! Aren't I great?'_


----------



## bag-mania

lanasyogamama said:


> That’s really sad. Ang shouldn’t take her for a pap stroll if she hates it so much.





Lounorada said:


> I always think all of the kids look so uncomfortable when they are brought along in front of the camera for her photo-ops, whether it's on the red carpet at events or out & about in their normal lives like these pics ^
> Those appearances on red carpets must be terrifying and awkward for children/teenagers, no wonder they always look like they'd rather be at home in peace & quiet hanging out with friends.
> It rubs me up the wrong way the way she seems to use them as props to gain sympathy or admiration or whatever it is she tries to gain from making them be photographed by loads of strangers and having their privacy invaded.
> _'Look at me, the doting mother! Aren't I great?'_



The least she could have done was buy her something nice. Angie is showing off a lovely Dolce & Gabbana herringbone coat and Vivienne is getting a white H&M t-shirt that looks exactly like the shirt she's already wearing.


----------



## V0N1B2

bag-mania said:


> Okay, I'm going to say it, Vivienne looks miserable to be there. Why is a 13-year-old clinging to her mother's arm in all these shots, both inside and outside the store?
> 
> View attachment 5234102
> View attachment 5234103
> View attachment 5234104


She looks frightened IMO,
and in that last pic bottom right, she looks like a hostage. If I saw that kid out with that expression on her face - even with a mask on - that looks like a ‘help me I’ve been abducted’ face. 
Maybe Vivienne is naturally skittish? I tend not to read into some celeb’s face too much, but the kid looks scared to be there. I mean, hey I’m not a fan of H&M either, but it’s just the working conditions of the people that make the clothes that’s scary, not the physical store itself. 
*tho the lighting in the dressing rooms can give you quite a fright


----------



## TC1

*so tempted to make a "this is where you'll end up working if you don't testify against your dad" joke*
oops, I guess I just did.


----------



## Chanbal

Another family pic. With exception of Zahara who displays her beautiful smile, the other kids seem to wish to be somewhere else. Though, it's great that Angie is taking them with her to this type of events, it's an excellent opportunity for the kids imo.










						Angelina Jolie is supported by children at UK screening of Eternals
					

The actress, 46, was joined by her children, Shiloh, 15, Zahara, 16, Vivienne, 13, Maddox, 20, and Knox, 13, with her son Pax, 17, being her only child not in attendance.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Chanbal

CarryOn2020 said:


> IIRC her hands usually are very thin, too. Here, her hand looks swollen imo. Hoping she is ok.


I hope so too. I don't know much about her as other members here, but I usually admire people that are original.



bag-mania said:


> What was the temperature in London? She's got a long, heavy coat on and her daughter is just wearing a t-shirt. One of them is over- or underdressed for the weather.


I also noticed that, the kid looked like she needed a jacket ASAP.


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> Yeah, those bolt on headlights she got don't do her any favours. They make her look even thinner.


 
Depending on the type of cancer she had the surgeon might have had to remove all breast tissue, the implant would have no tissue to make it look softer
I had a unilateral mastectomy and all breast tissue was remove leaving only muscle so my right breast, if I wear a revealing top (which I do even if my scarring is horrid) does not look natural as there is nothing that could make it appear softer or “natural”


----------



## pixiejenna

Vivian does look scared to be out shopping. None of her body language is normal for shopping with your mom she looks like she wants to crawl under a rock and cry. None of the kids ever look particularly excited to do the pap strolls or even red carpet events. I think that they are probably bored at most of the red carpet events, it’s the equivalent of going to work with your parent. The street pap strolls always come off as very staged like another poster said to make Angie look like a good mom to the public. I feel like the kids don’t like the pap strolls but somehow Angie is behind their hate of them.


----------



## purseinsanity

bag-mania said:


> Okay, I'm going to say it, Vivienne looks miserable to be there. Why is a 13-year-old clinging to her mother's arm in all these shots, both inside and outside the store?
> 
> View attachment 5234102
> View attachment 5234103
> View attachment 5234104


She looks freezing to me!


----------



## purseinsanity

pukasonqo said:


> Depending on the type of cancer she had the surgeon might have had to remove all breast tissue, the implant would have no tissue to make it look softer
> I had a unilateral mastectomy and all breast tissue was remove leaving only muscle so my right breast, if I wear a revealing top (which I do even if my scarring is horrid) does not look natural as there is nothing that could make it appear softer or “natural”


I'm sorry you had to go through that!!  In Angelina's case, I don't think she had cancer, but rather had a double mastectomy prophylactically?


----------



## pukasonqo

purseinsanity said:


> I'm sorry you had to go through that!!  In Angelina's case, I don't think she had cancer, but rather had a double mastectomy prophylactically?



Thank you! I am cancer free which is the best outcome
I know it was a prophylactic mastectomy but if they were trying to prevent her from developing cancer then she could have had all breast tissue removed…but we won’t know one way of another


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

pukasonqo said:


> Thank you! I am cancer free which is the best outcome
> I know it was a prophylactic mastectomy but if they were trying to prevent her from developing cancer then she could have had all breast tissue removed…but we won’t know one way of another



i am so glad you’re okay!!!


----------



## bag-mania

purseinsanity said:


> She looks freezing to me!



Maybe she was, but if that was the reason her mother could have easily bought her a jacket or hoodie while they were in the store. That was a very unhappy/scared girl and Angie seems indifferent to it. The clinging to the arm bothers me. Did she do that because she’s scared or did Angie tell her to to do it for the paps?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Don't have time for a complete arm chair psychologist expertise dictum _but_ I actually think Angelina and her kid (Vivienne sp?) were just trying to be normal and go shopping. But as always parasite paps got wind of it and hounded them like prey. I feel like I've violated them just by looking at the pictures  

I know most celebs court the paps but at least keep their kids out of it, so as a mom myself I refuse to believe Angelina would call the paps when her daughter reacts like this! I just can not believe she or anyone else could do that! Please don't shatter my illusions  Photographing celebs when they're with their kids should not be allowed. I honestly think Angelina is just trying to get the he*ll out of there and she is probably close to tears for her kid. Or I'm projecting.


----------



## bag-mania

Vivienne is the daughter of two Hollywood mega superstars and she has had paparazzi snapping shots of her family all her life. I doubt she was afraid of the photographer (annoyed maybe). She’s 13 so maybe she has some personal drama going on that is typical for her age.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I had another look at the pics and what I see is a young girl who is _not_ happy to be photographed. 

Maybe there was some issue, maybe she couldn't buy what she wanted, or maybe she was just hoping to be left alone when shopping with her mom. I think she should have that right. To me it looks like Angelina was trying to protect her and get her out of there.

No matter the parents, kids should be off limits.

SGCW, suddenly and surprisingly to myself an avid Angelina defender


----------



## CarryOn2020

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I had another look at the pics and what I see is a young girl who is _not_ happy to be photographed.
> 
> *Maybe there was some issue, maybe she couldn't buy what she wanted*, or maybe she was just hoping to be left alone when shopping with her mom. I think she should have that right. To me it looks like Angelina was trying to protect her and get her out of there.
> 
> No matter the parents, kids should be off limits.
> 
> SGCW, suddenly and surprisingly to myself an avid Angelina defender



This is what I see.  There was an issue at home, AJ decided to bring the young girl with her rather leave her with the other siblings. She is being a typical kid who dislikes her Mom right now.  Give her some time, she will grow out of it.  She looked fine in the premiere photos.


----------



## TC1

pukasonqo said:


> Depending on the type of cancer she had the surgeon might have had to remove all breast tissue, the implant would have no tissue to make it look softer
> I had a unilateral mastectomy and all breast tissue was remove leaving only muscle so my right breast, if I wear a revealing top (which I do even if my scarring is horrid) does not look natural as there is nothing that could make it appear softer or “natural”


I know she had pre-emptive surgery for breast cancer. She has the BRCA gene. I just meant the implants she had after are too large for her frame. I certainly meant no offense to the breast reconstruction. Apologies if it came across that way


----------



## pukasonqo

TC1 said:


> I know she had pre-emptive surgery for breast cancer. She has the BRCA gene. I just meant the implants she had after are too large for her frame. I certainly meant no offense to the breast reconstruction. Apologies if it came across that way


 Not need to apologise at all, I hope I didn’t come across as snarky


----------



## TC1

I just read, I'm sure totally unrelated to all the pap strolls Brad lost his custody appeal


----------



## bag-mania

CarryOn2020 said:


> She looked fine in the premiere photos.



Did Vivienne go to the premiere? I only saw Shiloh and Zahara in those photos from a week ago.


----------



## CarryOn2020

bag-mania said:


> Did Vivienne go to the premiere? I only saw Shiloh and Zahara in those photos from a week ago.



Check @Chanbal ’s post on the previous page. I _think_ that was a premiere. In any case, it was an event later in the day of the shopping trip.


----------



## bag-mania

CarryOn2020 said:


> Check @Chanbal ’s post on the previous page. I _think_ that was a premiere. In any case, it was an event later in the day of the shopping trip.



Thanks, I went back to look. I agree that Zahara was the only one willing to smile for the camera. The others look bored. What must it be like to go to a red carpet premiere and have it be so ho-hum they can't be bothered to fake enthusiasm?


----------



## zen1965

All the kids are teens. Having one of those at home I can relate to grumpy faces. #bigsigh


----------



## sdkitty

hermes_lemming said:


> Yea her arms are scary


the shoulders and neck.....I like seeing Shiloh in a dress


----------



## Roxanna

Shiloh looks definitely very good indeed.  She is really very pretty girl and dress suits her.


----------



## Chanbal

Harry James Thornton on his stepmom: 

_“To this day, she still sends me Christmas gifts every year and stuff like that,” Harry told Entertainment Tonight on Wednesday. “I don’t talk to her on the phone every day but every now and then we talk.”

Harry noted that spending time with Jolie as a kid helped him prepare for his new reality TV show, "Relatively Famous: Ranch Rules," where celeb kids work as ranch hands.

“She was so cool,” he said. “She took us camping every week and she rented, like, a RV one time, and we went on a full camping trip.”

“*She was just so fun for us back when we were, like, younger,*" Harry continued. "Like, she was a lot of fun.”_









						Billy Bob Thornton's son opens up about having Angelina Jolie as a stepmom
					

Billy Bob Thornton's son Harry James Thornton says he still talks to his former stepmom Angelina Jolie, who sends him Christmas gifts every year.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## TC1

I watched "relatively famous" Harry has serious issues. He's also a father to two children..which was shocking to learn, because he behaves like a 16 year old.


----------



## LavenderIce

Angelina with Shiloh at a Maneskin concert in Italy last month:


Congrats Zahara! Angelia with Zahara at Spelman:


From Angelina's IG:


----------



## sdkitty

LavenderIce said:


> Angelina with Shiloh at a Maneskin concert in Italy last month:
> 
> 
> Congrats Zahara! Angelia with Zahara at Spelman:
> 
> 
> From Angelina's IG:



Zahara going to Spellman reminds me of the storyline on This Is Us where Randall, having been raised in a white family and feeling he never really fit in anywhere, decides to go to a black college.  Good for Zahara


----------



## lanasyogamama

Angelina is loosening up!


----------



## meluvs2shop

Zahara at Spelman! Great choice.


----------



## Grande Latte

This is endearing. Nice to see a softer side of Jolie.


----------



## Sferics

TC1 said:


> Yeah, those bolt on headlights she got don't do her any favours. They make her look even thinner.



In videos, when she is moving it is totally clear that dress has something like a breastplate and corsett on her upper body incl. breasts and nipples. It also makes her having a waistline she does not have IRL. You can also see where the corsett ends from behind. It looks like they made an imprint from a Barbie doll body and made it the size of a human and put it on her - nice try 

This dress is a superfake 








She did something to her face, that looks good IMHO.


----------



## pukasonqo

I had a breast reconstruction after a mastectomy, when you have the surgery all tissue is removed and the implant fitted under the breast muscle so it will never look or feel natural and it has nothing to do w how thin AJ is or not
I only had a unilateral mastectomy and did not have a nipple reconstruction, I am not AJ thin and my breast looks exactly like hers, we had no choice except being alive


----------



## Sferics

pukasonqo said:


> I had a breast reconstruction after a mastectomy, when you have the surgery all tissue is removed and the implant fitted under the breast muscle so it will never look or feel natural and it has nothing to do w how thin AJ is or not
> I only had a unilateral mastectomy and did not have a nipple reconstruction, I am not AJ thin and my breast looks exactly like hers, we had no choice except being alive


I know what you mean, but we do not see her breasts at all in this dress.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sferics said:


> I know what you mean, but we do not see her breasts at all in this dress.


I had noticed that she never shows cleavage.


----------



## zen1965

^^ Maybe some inhibition due to her reconstructive surgery.

Shilo is stunning.


----------



## bag-mania

In case anyone thought Angie had grown up, let go of her bitterness, and finally stopped being a b!tch, the answer is no, she hasn’t. 









						Angelina Jolie Behind FBI Lawsuit Against Brad Pitt, Brad Sources Call BS
					

Angelina Jolie may be trying to run Brad Pitt's name through the mud all over again, because the information she's trying to obtain through the FBI and a FOIA request is allegedly info to which she was already privy ... sources close to Brad tell TMZ.




					www.tmz.com


----------



## haute okole

bag-mania said:


> In case anyone thought Angie had grown up, let go of her bitterness, and finally stopped being a b!tch, the answer is no, she hasn’t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie Behind FBI Lawsuit Against Brad Pitt, Brad Sources Call BS
> 
> 
> Angelina Jolie may be trying to run Brad Pitt's name through the mud all over again, because the information she's trying to obtain through the FBI and a FOIA request is allegedly info to which she was already privy ... sources close to Brad tell TMZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tmz.com


I am not a fan about how she is conducting herself now, but Brad deserves EVERYTHING that is happening to him.  If I was the charging DA, he would have been charged with a misdemeanor domestic violence charge if what I have read about the case is true and there was no mutual combat allegation.  She is also mad at the government for letting Brad skate for reprehensible behavior.  That is why after the incident, he refused to let anyone bad mouth her as a mother, because HE KNEW what he did.  Brad was a known addict and was so out of control when he got off the plane he allegedly peed on the tarmac and stole and crashed a vehicle at the airport.


----------



## LavenderIce

Angelina Jolie Revealed as Plaintiff in FBI Lawsuit Related to Brad Pitt Assault Allegations
					

After much speculation, the subjects of an anonymous 2016 lawsuit in which the plaintiff alleges being assaulted by her “then-husband” on a private plane have been revealed as Angelina …




					variety.com


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LavenderIce said:


> Angelina Jolie Revealed as Plaintiff in FBI Lawsuit Related to Brad Pitt Assault Allegations
> 
> 
> After much speculation, the subjects of an anonymous 2016 lawsuit in which the plaintiff alleges being assaulted by her “then-husband” on a private plane have been revealed as Angelina …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> variety.com




YIKES

According to a report from Puck, several years ago Jolie told an FBI agent that Pitt “physically and verbally assaulted” her and their children when they were aboard the plane. Per the agent’s notes at the time, Pitt allegedly took Jolie to the back of the plane, grabbed her shoulders and shouted things like, “You’re ****ing up this family.” Jolie alleged that on the same flight, another physical altercation occurred, which caused her to sustain injuries, including on her elbow. She also said that Pitt was drinking at the time, and had poured beer on her. Pitt’s team has denied all accusations.


----------



## pixiejenna

I don't think we'll ever know what truly happened on that flight. Almost odd that they have no cameras on the flight with how we have cameras everywhere now a days.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, I want both of them to be better than this.


----------



## bag-mania

pixiejenna said:


> I don't think we'll ever know what truly happened on that flight. Almost odd that they have no cameras on the flight with how we have cameras everywhere now a days.


This. I’m taking this new info with a grain of salt. If we go back to when the incident occurred, the accusations were heavily publicized at the time. We discussed it here at length. Brad was drinking to be sure and the reports were about him and Maddox getting into it. At no time was there any allegation of Brad attacking Angie. If I am forgetting anything from that time, let me know, but Angie’s big demand was to keep Brad away from the kids. An investigation was done and nothing came of it. Now six years later we are supposed to believe she was attacked on the plane? Why didn’t she say something at the time if that was true? Take him to court for assaulting her? She was certainly trying everything else she could to gain an advantage in her custody case and that would have given it to her.


----------



## haute okole

bag-mania said:


> This. I’m taking this new info with a grain of salt. If we go back to when the incident occurred, the accusations were heavily publicized at the time. We discussed it here at length. Brad was drinking to be sure and the reports were about him and Maddox getting into it. At no time was there any allegation of Brad attacking Angie. If I am forgetting anything from that time, let me know, but Angie’s big demand was to keep Brad away from the kids. An investigation was done and nothing came of it. Now six years later we are supposed to believe she was attacked on the plane? Why didn’t she say something at the time if that was true? Take him to court for assaulting her? She was certainly trying everything else she could to gain an advantage in her custody case and that would have given it to her.


Here in LA, their divorce was huge news and there was an allegation that Brad attacked Angelina.  The reason Maddox got involved in the altercation was because Maddox attempted to protect his mother when Brad attacked his Mom.  These facts have been known here from the beginning.


----------



## Jayne1

All this is from Angie's side.

Not saying she isn't telling the truth, but I always like to hear both sides.


----------



## haute okole

Jayne1 said:


> All this is from Angie's side.
> 
> Not saying she isn't telling the truth, but I always like to hear both sides.


She did not make the report to Child Protective Services.  The anonymous report to CPS was made by the flight crew.  The reports of Brad peeing on the tarmac and stealing and crashing the airport vehicle were made by airport employees in Minn.  Everything that you are hearing in the press is from the FBI agent’s investigation file.  The kids were also interviewed.  I personally do not care one way or another for Angie, but when someone admits to being a hot mess alcoholic and changes his life, there must be a reason.  Wake up people, gorgeous Affable Brad Pitt abused Angie Jolie and she’s pissed about it.  Rightfully so.  She will never get over it until people start believing her.


----------



## meluvs2shop

@haute okole Wow. Thanks for shedding some light. Do you think he abused Jen Anniston too? Or was there something about Angie that brought out the worst in him? I think most celebrities are toxic. A lot of them go into acting due to their childhood traumas and become addicts. So many celebrities are on pedestals they shouldn’t be on.


----------



## haute okole

meluvs2shop said:


> @haute okole Wow. Thanks for shedding some light. Do you think he abused Jen Anniston too? Or was there something about Angie that brought out the worse in him? I think most celebrities are toxic. A lot of them go into acting due to their childhood traumas and become addicts. So many celebrities are on pedestals they shouldn’t be on.


Brad and Angie had different philosophies on how to raise their kids.  He did not abuse Jen, but he did turn Jen into a full on pothead while they were married.


----------



## sdkitty

haute okole said:


> Brad and Angie had different philosophies on how to raise their kids.  He did not abuse Jen, but he did turn Jen into a full on pothead while they were married.


Oh it was his fault she smoked pot?  seems like you're looking to find fault with him


----------



## haute okole

sdkitty said:


> Oh it was his fault she smoked pot?  seems like you're looking to find fault with him


Oh no, I am not trying to find fault, just repeating what she told someone.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

haute okole said:


> She will never get over it until people start believing her.



My mantra has been I love my kids more than I hate my ex…for their sake I hope she can find peace and let this go.


----------



## haute okole

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> My mantra has been I love my kids more than I hate my ex…for their sake I hope she can find peace and let this go.


Words to live by.


----------



## meluvs2shop

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> My mantra has been I love my kids more than I hate my ex…for their sake I hope she can find peace and let this go.


As an x wife with children this spoke to my soul.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

haute okole said:


> Words to live by.


I’m doing my best…sometimes he makes it reeeaaallly challenging


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

meluvs2shop said:


> As an x wife with children this spoke to my soul.


Sorry just saw your post…my ex left last year so I’m still new to navigating all of this and none of it is easy…sending you love and strength your children are lucky to have you!


----------



## meluvs2shop

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> Sorry just saw your post…my ex left last year so I’m still new to navigating all of this and none of it is easy…sending you love and strength your children are lucky to have you!


Hang in there. Some days are harder than others especially in the early years. And you are in the beginning of it. However, I’m the happiest I’ve ever been even tho I had the world at my fingertips when I was married to him. We had great careers and what I thought a great life. I lost everything. But guess what, I am sooooooo much happier now and at peace. It took a long time. But I’m doing ok. I wouldn’t change a thing! Much love to you. And ps give yourself time and grace. You can always send a PM if you need to.


----------



## Jayne1

haute okole said:


> She did not make the report to Child Protective Services.  The anonymous report to CPS was made by the flight crew.  The reports of Brad peeing on the tarmac and stealing and crashing the airport vehicle were made by airport employees in Minn.  Everything that you are hearing in the press is from the FBI agent’s investigation file.  The kids were also interviewed.  I personally do not care one way or another for Angie, but when someone admits to being a hot mess alcoholic and changes his life, there must be a reason.  Wake up people, gorgeous Affable Brad Pitt abused Angie Jolie and she’s pissed about it.  Rightfully so.  She will never get over it until people start believing her.


So that's why Brad made a point of announcing he was one year (or so) sober.

I can see him _not_ getting into physical fights with ex wives and GFs, other than Angie, who strikes me as one not to take any cr*p from men and then it possibly escalates.


----------



## pixiejenna

Page 6 had a few photos from the FBI that are back and white hard to see. One was a bruised elbow and the other was a bruised hand.


----------



## Grande Latte

meluvs2shop said:


> @haute okole Wow. Thanks for shedding some light. Do you think he abused Jen Anniston too? Or was there something about Angie that brought out the worst in him? I think most celebrities are toxic. A lot of them go into acting due to their childhood traumas and become addicts. So many celebrities are on pedestals they shouldn’t be on.


Alcoholism takes time to take its toll. People usually start out as casual drinkers, and then it snowballs into addiction then out of control behavior. This process takes a long time.

Just because Angie might be abused doesn't mean Jennifer Aniston was. He was probably only a social drinker when he was with Aniston, but didn't become a full addict until he was with Jolie. So the two women's experiences are different.

Things only change until the addict admits he has a problem. Otherwise, NO ONE can change their behavior.


----------



## bag-princess

posted this on both their threads:










						Rolling Stone founder Jann Wenner’s memoir confirms Angelina Jolie behind famous Brad Pitt pics
					

After being tipped off by the Angelina herself, “we got the photo, we got the proof,” Jann Wenner writes in his memoir. “We had the worldwide scoop, the debut of Brangelina.&#8221…




					pagesix.com


----------



## MidAtlantic

bag-princess said:


> posted this on both their threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Stone founder Jann Wenner’s memoir confirms Angelina Jolie behind famous Brad Pitt pics
> 
> 
> After being tipped off by the Angelina herself, “we got the photo, we got the proof,” Jann Wenner writes in his memoir. “We had the worldwide scoop, the debut of Brangelina.&#8221…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com



Oh, wow.  That's a bold move, I'll give her that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Not that surprised.  The pics were high quality on a random African beach.


----------



## Swanky

lanasyogamama said:


> Not that surprised.  The pics were high quality on a random African beach.



Agree, seemed pretty obvious!


----------



## bellecate

bag-princess said:


> posted this on both their threads:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolling Stone founder Jann Wenner’s memoir confirms Angelina Jolie behind famous Brad Pitt pics
> 
> 
> After being tipped off by the Angelina herself, “we got the photo, we got the proof,” Jann Wenner writes in his memoir. “We had the worldwide scoop, the debut of Brangelina.&#8221…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pagesix.com


Can’t say I’m surprised.


----------



## pixiejenna

Not surprised one bit.


----------



## bag-mania

I’d be surprised if we found out Angelina _hadn’t_ called the paps. Nothing shocking about it.


----------



## LavenderIce

She's not the first, nor will she be the last to tip off paps.


----------



## TC1

She was very excited to rub it in everyone's face. Just like when she said she'd never birth bio children and yet.....


----------



## bag-mania

TC1 said:


> She was very excited to rub it in everyone's face. Just like when she said she'd never birth bio children and yet.....


Yes, how else would everyone know she was so desirable that a man left his wife for her if she didn’t SHOW THEM.


----------



## zen1965

Yeah, and the man in question of course did not know about the paps and gets a pass for cheating on his wife.
Two wrongs don’t make a right. However, it takes two to tango. Thus, it is beyond me how only one gets blamed.


----------



## scarlet555

zen1965 said:


> Yeah, and the man in question of course did not know about the paps and gets a pass for cheating on his wife.
> Two wrongs don’t make a right. However, it takes two to tango. Thus, it is beyond me how only one gets blamed.


ITA


----------



## Swanky

He’s the one that cheated, but he didn’t call the paps. It’s 2 different issues. He gets no pass from me for his part.
Doesn’t take away what she did to exploit the situation where her children are involved.


----------

